# Canyon Strive



## konahoss90 (12. Dezember 2010)

Damit das Sammelsurium rund um das neue Radel aus dem Programm von Canyon mal ein Ende hat, bitte alle Infos, Erfahrungen, Fotos usw. nun hier posten. Das erspart das Suchen in anderen Threads


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke bis da was kommt dauert es noch ein halbes bis 1 Jahr!

Schau dir mal die Lieferbarkeit an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMfaenger2010 (12. Dezember 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Ich denke bis da was kommt dauert es noch ein halbes bis 1 Jahr!
> 
> Schau dir mal die Lieferbarkeit an



Yep! Aktuelll KW 22 (für L) ist schon der Hammer. Unglaublich!... :-(


----------



## chiefrock (12. Dezember 2010)

Würde mich schon interessieren woran das liegt? 
Stand für Anfang 2011 ziemlich weit oben auf der Liste aber bis Mai werde ich sicher nich warten.  

Dann wird's wohl ein Stumpi oder ein Remedy 8 

Viele Grüße und tschüss Canyon.


----------



## dazed_confused (12. Dezember 2010)

also ich bin auch erstmal vom strive abgekommeneinerseits wegen dem auslieferungszeitpunkt und andererseits denke ich das bei der ersten reihe noch die kinderkrankheiten drinstecken die man bei der 2 . schon ausgemerzt haben könnte.desweiteren wird es mit sicherheit radler geben die ihr strive im herbst sicher veräussern,da kann man ja immer noch zuschlagen 
hätte man doch eigentlich wissen müssen das es einen ordentlichen run auf ein neues modell gibt.kw 22 ist glaub ich irgendwann im mai,da kann man mancherorts schon in "sommerklamotten" fahren und nicht auf ein neues bike warten wollen.ich denke es gibt einige die abspringen.


----------



## dazed_confused (12. Dezember 2010)

kw 22 ist die erste juniwoche!:kotz:


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (12. Dezember 2010)

KW 22 ist sogar schon erste Juniwoche...


----------



## _Sebo_ (12. Dezember 2010)

ist doch nichts neues bei canyon...


----------



## paradisoinferno (12. Dezember 2010)

Genau, dann einfach noch einige Wochen länger warten und bei der Sparbuchaktion 2011 zuschlagen


----------



## _Sebo_ (12. Dezember 2010)

hehe, du fuchs....


----------



## Wurzelmann (13. Dezember 2010)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Würde mich schon interessieren woran das liegt?
> Stand für Anfang 2011 ziemlich weit oben auf der Liste aber bis Mai werde ich sicher nich warten.
> 
> Dann wird's wohl ein Stumpi oder ein Remedy 8
> ...



Was sind das den für Alternativen? Oder meinst Du das 2009er Remedy mit Lyrik?

Das Speci Enduro wäre da eigentlich passender als das Stumpi. Ich bin neulich das 2011er Enduro Expert gefahren. Das ist schon ein anständiger Hobel. Wenn's nicht so teuer wäre, würde ich es mir gleich kaufen. Und das Comp ist mir zu schlecht ausgestattet, das will ich nicht.

Ich hoffe das Strive wird ähnlich gut gehen damit ich mich nicht grämen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte nur kurz etwas zu den Lieferzeiten der Strive Modelle sagen. Das sich die Liefertermine fast aller Strive Modelle auf KW 22-25 verschoben hat, liegt nicht etwa an Lieferengpässen. Es wurden einfach bereits so viele Modelle verkauft, dass die ersten Chargen fast komplett abverkauft sind. Die aktuell angegebenen Liefertermine sind also die der nächsten Lieferung. Sobald die zweite Charge abverkauft ist, werden sich die Termine nochmal verschieben.

Ich hoffe diese Information hilft euch weiter.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Niels Wahl
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## Canyon_Support (13. Dezember 2010)

Um solche Verwirrung in Zukunft zu vermeiden, habe ich den Text in der Verfügbarkeitsanzeige auf der Website wie folgt ergänzen lassen:

*"Die genannten Liefertermine beziehen sich nur auf kommende Bestellungen. Die Liefertermine bereits bestehender Aufträge sind von Veränderungen dieser Termine nicht betroffen."*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Niels Wahl
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## Fischgesicht (13. Dezember 2010)

Puuuuuh!!!


----------



## Komodo3000 (13. Dezember 2010)

@ canyon verkauf:
Ist schon abzusehen, wann die ersten Strives in Größe L im koblenzer Showroom und/oder in Heerlen zur Ansicht und für Probefahrten verfügbar sein werden? 
Ich bin sehr am 8.0 interessiert und liege laut PPS ziemlich genau zwischen M und L. Das würde ich vor Ort gerne mal kontrollieren, bevor ich bestelle.
Danke.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Dezember 2010)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte nur kurz etwas zu den Lieferzeiten der Strive Modelle sagen. Das sich die Liefertermine fast aller Strive Modelle auf KW 22-25 verschoben hat, liegt nicht etwa an Lieferengpässen. Es wurden einfach bereits so viele Modelle verkauft, dass die ersten Chargen fast komplett abverkauft sind. Die aktuell angegebenen Liefertermine sind also die der nächsten Lieferung. Sobald die zweite Charge abverkauft ist, werden sich die Termine nochmal verschieben.
> 
> ...



Hatte vorletzte Woche die Gelegenheit, das Strive Probe zu sitzen. Fahren kann ich das nicht nennen, da ich nur in der Halle rumflitzen konnte.

Vorab: Das Rad ist toll ausbalanciert und hat einen unerwarteten Vortrieb. Die Probefahrtsituation ist aber für ein Rad dieser Preisklasse schlicht unter aller Sau und inakzeptabel. Nicht einmal eine kleine Bodenwelle ist aufgebaut. Das schafft ja sogar der Kalker in LU.

Ob dieser Umstände ist Canyon schlicht zu beglückwünschen, dass so viele Kunden das Rad "blind" kaufen. Trotzdem ist es jetzt bereits quasi ausverkauft. 

Ich wohne in der Pfalz und da ist es im Gegensatz zum Erzgebirge  im Juni schon lange, lange in der Saison. Wenn ich im August gen Süden fahre, würde ich das Rad der Wahl auch gern schon ein paar 1000 km unter dem Hintern gehaben haben.

Ist natürlich Eure Sache und Kalkulation, aber ich werde mich - leider nach den ersten Eindrücken - wieder vom Strive verabschieden und anderweitig kaufen. Damit ist Canyon mich wieder drei Jahre los. 

Vertragsanbahnung und -abschluss: nicht zufriedenstellend!

Schade eigentlich, aber schlicht schlecht organisiert

Haardtfahrer


----------



## githriz (13. Dezember 2010)

Es ist zwar einerseits schade, das Canyon dem oft geäußerten Wunsch nach einer adäquaten Probefahrt möglichkeit vor Ort noch nicht nachgekommen ist.
Andererseits besteht seitens Canyon ein recht kulantes Rückgaberecht, falls man mit seinem Rad nicht zufrieden sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (13. Dezember 2010)

githriz schrieb:


> Es ist zwar einerseits schade, das Canyon dem oft geäußerten Wunsch nach einer adäquaten Probefahrt möglichkeit vor Ort noch nicht nachgekommen ist.
> Andererseits besteht seitens Canyon ein recht kulantes Rückgaberecht, falls man mit seinem Rad nicht zufrieden sein sollte.



Das ist dann aber inoffiziell, oder?

Als ich mein Nerve gekauft habe, waren die schriftlichen Vorgaben so, dass ich mich nicht getraut habe den Kiesweg ums Haus zu fahren. In sofern war das der Mindeststandard nach Fernabsatzgesetz.

Das habe ich damals aber als gegeben hingenommen und auch nicht wirklich was anderes erwartet. In sofern war's ok.


----------



## chiefrock (13. Dezember 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Was sind das den für Alternativen? Oder meinst Du das 2009er Remedy mit Lyrik?
> 
> Das Speci Enduro wäre da eigentlich passender als das Stumpi. Ich bin neulich das 2011er Enduro Expert gefahren. Das ist schon ein anständiger Hobel. Wenn's nicht so teuer wäre, würde ich es mir gleich kaufen. Und das Comp ist mir zu schlecht ausgestattet, das will ich nicht.
> 
> Ich hoffe das Strive wird ähnlich gut gehen damit ich mich nicht grämen muss.



Naja.. ich habe ein Budget und einen Bedarf. Im grunde brauche ich gar kein Strive da die paar Trails die mir begegnen auch mit nem XC locker fahrbar sind. Wenn ich also 3000 für ein Rad auslegen möchte und dafür eine Ausstattung und Gewicht wie beim Strive bekommen kann, dann fahre ich natürlich gerne mit soviel Federweg durch die angrenzeden Gegenden. Das Enduro Expert ist, wie du ja schon sagst, "sau teuer" und soweit mir bekannt, kann man die Gabel nicht absenken, was mir bei 160mm Federweg schon sehr zu denken gibt. Gemessen an Ausstattung, Aussehen und gefundener Tests und Meinungen schließt sich der Kreis um diese beiden Bikes. 

Naja und bevor es zu OT wird. 
Es wundert mich aber trotz der Erklärung von Canyon (was ich grundsätzlich echt gut finde ), dass bei dem ganzen Hype der da gestartet wurde, nicht genug Modelle bereit stehen. 

Viele Grüße.


----------



## konahoss90 (13. Dezember 2010)

So ein Mist, da hätte ich mal lieber schnell in den blauen Dunst n 8.0er in L bestellen sollen. Bis mitte Juni warten? Das muss ich mir noch mal überlegen...


----------



## Wurzelmann (13. Dezember 2010)

chiefrock schrieb:


> ... Das Enduro Expert ist, wie du ja schon sagst, "sau teuer" und soweit mir bekannt, kann man die Gabel nicht absenken, was mir bei 160mm Federweg schon sehr zu denken gibt. Gemessen an Ausstattung, Aussehen und gefundener Tests und Meinungen schließt sich der Kreis um diese beiden Bikes.
> ...



Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Ja, das Enduro hat eine 36er Float R drin. ABER: ich habe bei einer Testfahrt auf meinen Hometrails bewust die heftigsten Steigungen (bis 23% nach Sigma Rox) mitgenommen. Ich bin alles damit sogar ein klein Bisschen besser hochgekommen als mit meinem NerveXC von 2009. Und zwar mit offenem Dämpfer und vergleichbaren Reifen. 

Wenn das mit dem Strive genausogut geht, dann schmeiß ich die Talas raus, wenn sie bockt


----------



## chiefrock (13. Dezember 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Ja, das Enduro hat eine 36er Float R drin. ABER: ich habe bei einer Testfahrt auf meinen Hometrails bewust die heftigsten Steigungen (bis 23% nach Sigma Rox) mitgenommen. Ich bin alles damit sogar ein klein Bisschen besser hochgekommen als mit meinem NerveXC von 2009. Und zwar mit offenem Dämpfer und vergleichbaren Reifen.
> 
> Wenn das mit dem Strive genausogut geht, dann schmeiß ich die Talas raus, wenn sie bockt



Na ich werd mir mit nem Kumpel im März mal das Stumpi und das Enduro als Testbikes mit auf die Heimtrails nehmen und beide ausgiebig testen.


----------



## Canyon_Support (14. Dezember 2010)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> @ canyon verkauf:
> Ist schon abzusehen, wann die ersten Strives in Größe L im koblenzer Showroom und/oder in Heerlen zur Ansicht und für Probefahrten verfügbar sein werden?
> Ich bin sehr am 8.0 interessiert und liege laut PPS ziemlich genau zwischen M und L. Das würde ich vor Ort gerne mal kontrollieren, bevor ich bestelle.
> Danke.



Momentan stehen uns im Showroom leider nur die Prototypen der neuen Modelle zur Verfügung. Diese Bikes sind alle nur in Rahmengröße M vorhanden. Die anderen Rahmengrößen werden mit den ersten Serienbikes ab ca. KW 17/11 in unseren Showroom kommen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Niels Wahl
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## Otterauge (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich verstehe einige hier nicht, bei den Händlern hier um die ecke finde ich imho nur sehr wenige 2011 Modelle. Sei es Trek oder Spez... liegt wohl daran das es 2011er Modelle sind
Schon garnicht in Verschiedenen größen und da heißt es auch... Probefahrt bei dem Wetter.... ist ein neues Modell... blablabla.... 

Aber was will man machen, bei dem Wetter kann man nur Surfen und wenn man was sieht will man es wohl gleich haben


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. Dezember 2010)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Momentan stehen uns im Showroom leider nur die Prototypen der neuen Modelle zur Verfügung. Diese Bikes sind alle nur in Rahmengröße M vorhanden. Die anderen Rahmengrößen werden mit den ersten Serienbikes ab ca. KW 17/11 in unseren Showroom kommen.
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
> ...



Danke für die Antwort! 
Dann werde ich die Tage wohl mal zum Probesitzen vorbeikommen. Vielleicht passt mir ja auch das M.


----------



## spykie (14. Dezember 2010)

Man war das gut das ich´s gleich am Ersten Tag bestellt hab . Darf mich jetzt in KW 17/11 auf Ein Strive 8.0 freuen .


----------



## Fischgesicht (14. Dezember 2010)

dito!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (14. Dezember 2010)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Momentan stehen uns im Showroom leider nur die Prototypen der neuen Modelle zur Verfügung. Diese Bikes sind alle nur in Rahmengröße M vorhanden. Die anderen Rahmengrößen werden mit den ersten Serienbikes ab ca. KW 17/11 in unseren Showroom kommen.
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
> ...



Hi. ich würde auch gern probesitzen und M wäre ok., aber sind die Protos jetzt endgültig oder gibt es in der Serie noch Änderungen in der Geo?

Gruß Ronja


----------



## dazed_confused (14. Dezember 2010)

je länger ich also mit dem gedanken schwanger gehe,mir ein strive zu kaufen,umso später könnte die auslieferung zustande kommen.
leider weiss ich ja nicht wieviel geld ich in einem halben jahr zur verfügung habe,kann mir also jetzt nicht ins blaue hinein ein neues bike bestellen.
sei's drum,vielleicht wirds im herbst dann ein angebotsbike..


----------



## x-men (22. Dezember 2010)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Momentan stehen uns im Showroom leider nur die Prototypen der neuen Modelle zur Verfügung. Diese Bikes sind alle nur in Rahmengröße M vorhanden. Die anderen Rahmengrößen werden mit den ersten Serienbikes ab ca. KW 17/11 in unseren Showroom kommen.
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
> ...



Aha, ich bin ja geduldig, aber lasse mich nicht gern verarschen. Habt Ihr diese Weisheit bezüglich der Probefahrt mit Rahmengrößen außer M ab KW 17 schon Euren Mitarbeitern gebeichtet? Diese reden nämlich seit Monaten von Weihnachten 2010, wenn die Räder vom Fotoshooting zurückkommen. Aber der letzte Blick auf die Räder im Showroom zeigte, dass April wohl die bessere Ansage ist. Ich persönlich kann zwar mit einem Liefertermin im April oder auch Ende Mai noch gut umgehen, aber eine Probefahrt vor einer 3 KiloEuro plus Investition sehe ich schon als angezeigt. Und dies würde ich schon gern deutlich vor April tun. Als langjähriger Kunde bin ich über diese (Un-)Art des Umgangs mit den Kunden enttäuscht und denke meine nächstjährige Kaufentscheidung zugunsten eines anderen Herstellers zu treffen. Schade, denn eigentlich sieht's richtig nett aus!


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Dezember 2010)

x-men schrieb:


> Aha, ich bin ja geduldig, aber [...]



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. 
Mit dem Liefertermin Mitte 2011 könnte ich mich ja abfinden, wenn ich durch Probesitzen/fahren sicher sein könnte, auf mein Traumbike zu warten und somit wüsste, dass es sich lohnt.
Aber so viel Kohle ins Blaue hinein zu investieren... da bleibt schon ein befremdliches Gefühl.

Wenn es stimmt, dass noch Protos in anderen Rahmengrößen in Umlauf sind, wäre es doch wirklich eine super Option, diese im Showroom auszustellen.


----------



## nakNAK (23. Dezember 2010)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
> Mit dem Liefertermin Mitte 2011 könnte ich mich ja abfinden, wenn ich durch Probesitzen/fahren sicher sein könnte, auf mein Traumbike zu warten und somit wüsste, dass es sich lohnt.
> Aber so viel Kohle ins Blaue hinein zu investieren... da bleibt schon ein befremdliches Gefühl.
> 
> Wenn es stimmt, dass noch Protos in anderen Rahmengrößen in Umlauf sind, wäre es doch wirklich eine super Option, diese im Showroom auszustellen.




meine rede!


----------



## chiefrock (25. Dezember 2010)

x-men schrieb:


> Aha, ich bin ja geduldig, aber lasse mich nicht gern verarschen. Habt Ihr diese Weisheit bezüglich der Probefahrt mit Rahmengrößen außer M ab KW 17 schon Euren Mitarbeitern gebeichtet? Diese reden nämlich seit Monaten von Weihnachten 2010, wenn die Räder vom Fotoshooting zurückkommen. Aber der letzte Blick auf die Räder im Showroom zeigte, dass April wohl die bessere Ansage ist. Ich persönlich kann zwar mit einem Liefertermin im April oder auch Ende Mai noch gut umgehen, aber eine Probefahrt vor einer 3 KiloEuro plus Investition sehe ich schon als angezeigt. Und dies würde ich schon gern deutlich vor April tun. Als langjähriger Kunde bin ich über diese (Un-)Art des Umgangs mit den Kunden enttäuscht und denke meine nächstjährige Kaufentscheidung zugunsten eines anderen Herstellers zu treffen. Schade, denn eigentlich sieht's richtig nett aus!


----------



## Michael_H (27. Dezember 2010)

Eine Frage zum Thema Touren Tauglichkeit: 
Kann man statt der 36/24 Kurbel eine Standard 22/32/44 montieren? Ich bin selber noch keine 2x10 gefahren, habe aber meine Zweifel, das die Bandbreite für Touren in den Alpen reicht.


----------



## Lutz-2000 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Michael,
An das Strive passt problemlos eine 3 fach Kurbel mit 22/32/44.
Die aktuelle 2011 Kombination mit kleinstem 24 er Kettenblatt , ist mir persönlich bei Bikes der 160mm Federwegklasse im Hochgebirgseinsatz zu schwach.

Ich rüste meine Bikes gerne mit einem 20er Mountaingoat Kettenblatt aus damit ich entspannt auch längere Steilstücke hier in Garmisch hochkurbeln kann.
Bei tourenorientierten Bikes fahre ich gerne die Kombi 20/32/44 vorne und hinten 11/34.
An meinem (Vertride-)Freerider mache ich Abstriche bei der großen Übersetztung zugunsten eine 2-fach Kurbel mit der Übersetzung 20/34 bzw. 20/36 
Vorteil ist, das ich ein kleines Bushguard mit nur 145mm Durchmesser fahren kann (große Bodenfreiheit/fast so gut wie HS).
Weiterer Tip:  Saint-Schaltwerk mit kurzem Schaltkäfig montieren.
In Verbindung mit einer schaltbaren 2 fach Kettenführung und der starken Spannfeder des Saintschaltwerkes tritt keinerlei Kettengeklapper mehr auf.
Dritter Vorteil der Zweifachkurbel mit Mini-Bushguard ist, dass man beim Bike -Tragen das Kettenblatt bzw. das Bushguard bei der Vertride-Tragetechnik recht weit vom Hals entfernt hat.(Besseres auf und abladen/ Bike liegt besser im Schwerpunkt auf dem Rücken)
Grüße,
Lutz


----------



## nakNAK (28. Dezember 2010)

es hier im forum mal eine übersetzung von diesem text: 

http://triridedotcom.wordpress.com/2010/09/16/canyon-strive-2011-eurobike-quick-test/

weiß jemand wo ich den finden kann. ich scahffs nciht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (31. Dezember 2010)

noch ein kleiner Tip von mir an die Leute, die zwischen M und L schwanken........
brauch laut PPS M bei 184cm und SL86cm, bei einem cm mehr wirds L.

Bin das Strive in M jetzt gefahren und bei meiner Größe ist der Stützenauszug auf max und der Rahmen definitiv zu klein. Sattelüberhöhung ist schon recht heftig, erst recht bei eingefahrener Gabel. Bike ist dafür dann superagil.
Trotzdem - für das abfahrtslastige Enduro-Tourenfahren besser L nehmen!


----------



## c3s19 (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo Lutz,

bei 3-fach sind wir uns schon einig ;-) 
Bei 2-fach bin ich auf 21/36, weil 20/36 bei mir nicht so richtig gut ging. Läuft das bei Dir problemlos? Gibt es Umwerfer die besser/schlechter geeignet sind?

Dann noch zu dem Saint Short Cage - welches größte Ritzel geht denn hinten noch, wenn vorne sagen wir mal ein 34er läuft?

Bin ja schon am Überlegen wegen 10-fach hinten (11-36). Da muss dann aber wohl etwas mehr getauscht werden.

Gruß,
Christian

P.S. Immer wieder net, wenn die 'Konstrukteure' im Forum mitmischen.



Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> An das Strive passt problemlos eine 3 fach Kurbel mit 22/32/44.
> Die aktuelle 2011 Kombination mit kleinstem 24 er Kettenblatt , ist mir persönlich bei Bikes der 160mm Federwegklasse im Hochgebirgseinsatz zu schwach.
> 
> ...


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. Januar 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> noch ein kleiner Tip von mir an die Leute, die zwischen M und L schwanken........
> brauch laut PPS M bei 184cm und SL86cm, bei einem cm mehr wirds L.
> 
> Bin das Strive in M jetzt gefahren und bei meiner Größe ist der Stützenauszug auf max und der Rahmen definitiv zu klein. Sattelüberhöhung ist schon recht heftig, erst recht bei eingefahrener Gabel. Bike ist dafür dann superagil.
> Trotzdem - für das abfahrtslastige Enduro-Tourenfahren besser L nehmen!



Danke für die Infos! Gut, solche Tipps aus erster Hand zu hören 
Die Frage M oder L saß mir ebenfalls in letzter Zeit ständig im Hinterkopf. Dann wird es bei mir sicherlich auch das L werden (183/86).


----------



## Deleted 118538 (2. Januar 2011)

mein dad interessiert sich für das strive als trailbike, also auch mal mit liftbenutzung, und da ich schon stimmen gehört habe die sagen, dass der strive hinterbau sehr linear bis degressiv sein soll wollte ich mal hier fragen.

also hat jemand neuere informationen?


----------



## nakNAK (3. Januar 2011)

nakNAK schrieb:


> es hier im forum mal eine übersetzung von diesem text:
> 
> http://triridedotcom.wordpress.com/2010/09/16/canyon-strive-2011-eurobike-quick-test/
> 
> weiß jemand wo ich den finden kann. ich scahffs nciht




bitte?


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (3. Januar 2011)

Ok! 
Ersten Absatz muss man nicht übersetzen das steht nur ein Beschreibung der Modelle und Ausstattung drin. Kann man alles auf der Canyon Hb nachlesen.

Fahrbericht sinngemäss übersetzt:

Sehr leichtfüssig im uphill! Man füllt sich sicher und stabil im anstieg. Sehr gute gewichtsverteilung (set up).  Etwas nervös im hinterbau wenn man hard bremst, aber das bike wurde zugunsten von alpiner, anspruchsvoller trails eher auf agilität ausgerichtet als auf max. stabilität! Sehr guter Tritt im uphill, hs arbeitet sehr gut! Estetisch macht das Hydroformig oberrohr eine gute figur, der hinterbau gefählt weniger. Sehr gutes verhalten im wiegetritt. Dämpfer arbeitet sehr gut, propedal braucht fast nicht zu geschaltet werden.
Zusammenfassend: sehr intiuitives, spassiges, ausgewogenes bike

Keine Gewähr für die Übersetzung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMfaenger2010 (4. Januar 2011)

@Vinschger-Biker: schönen Dank für die Übersetzung! Klingt doch ganz gut...


----------



## nakNAK (4. Januar 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Januar 2011)

Mein Fahrbericht zum Strive:

Heute war ich in Koblenz zum Probefahren. 
Ich war super gespannt darauf, mich endlich mal in den Sattel des Strive schwingen zu können, welches ich schon seit Wochen via Internetz anschmachte und es ging für mich eigentlich nur noch um die Frage: "Passt das M, oder wird es ein L?"
Nun gut, aufgesessen, einige Meter im Showroom gerollt und der erste Eindruck war: "Ach du meine Güte... lenkt sich ja wie ein Trekker das Teil!" Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ab einem gewissen Lenkeinschlag das Vorderrad anfängt wegzukippen und von mir wieder eingefangen werden muss.
Da ich bisher fast ausschließlich mit meinem XC-Hardtail, mit einem Lenkwinkel von 69,5° unterwegs war, dachte ich zunächst, dass das wohl am flachen und abfahrtsorientierten Lenkwinkel (66,5°) liegt und man sich nach einiger Zeit schon daran gewöhnen wird. Aber leider konnte auch eine ausgiebige Probefahrt auf dem Außengelände meinen negativen Ersteindruck nicht widerlegen. Ich bin übrigens das ES7 und das ES9 (Hammerschmidt ) gefahren. Beim 9er war mein Negativempfinden hinsichtlich des Lenkverhaltens sogar noch etwas schlimmer. 
Dann setzte ich mich auf ein 2010er Alpinist (Lenkwinkel ebenfalls 66,5° bei 160er Gabel) und was soll ich sagen: Ich fühlte mich sofort wie zu Hause. Kein unkontrolliertes Wegkippen des Lenkers, das Bike führt mich definiert und kontrolliert durch die Kurven.

Ich finde das wirklich schade! Optisch ist das Strive der Hammer und auch sonst machte es auf mich einen wirklich guten Eindruck (wippstabiles Fahrwerk, Sitzposition, Bunnys waren problemlos möglich...), vom ganzen Konzept her hätte es gut zu meinen Anforderungen gepasst. Aber das Strive und ich, wir können einfach nicht miteinander. 
Bei einer Körpergröße von 1,83 und SL 86 hätte mir Größe M übrigens gerade noch so gepasst. Handling war sehr verspielt und agil, aber im Touren-Modus war die Sattelstütze allerdings fast bis Maximum ausgezogen und wahrscheinlich wäre es bei längeren Tourenabschnitten eher unbequem geworden.

Frage: Liegt das eigenartige Lenkverhalten tatsächlich am Lenkwinkel? Wenn ja, warum fühlte sich das Alpinist bei gleichem LW und Federweg um Längen besser an?

Wie auch immer, diese Probefahrt-Erfahrung und die Argumente der zu erwartenden Kinderkrankheiten (Erstserie), sowie die lange Wartezeit lassen mich Abstand vom Strive nehmen.

Btw: Die Betreuung durch die Canyon-Mitarbeiter war, trotz regem Publikumsverkehr, ausgesprochen freundlich, kompetent hilfsbereit und geduldig. Da kann sich ein gewisser Bonner Versender noch so einiges von abschauen! Allgemein war die Atmosphäre im Showroom-Palast aus Glas, Stahl und Beton sehr entspannt, offen und freundlich.


----------



## Michael_H (8. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Mein Fahrbericht zum Strive:
> 
> Nun gut, aufgesessen, einige Meter im Showroom gerollt und der erste Eindruck war: "Ach du meine Güte... lenkt sich ja wie ein Trekker das Teil!" Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ab einem gewissen Lenkeinschlag das Vorderrad anfängt wegzukippen und von mir wieder eingefangen werden muss.
> Da ich bisher fast ausschließlich mit meinem XC-Hardtail, mit einem Lenkwinkel von 69,5° unterwegs war, dachte ich zunächst, dass das wohl am flachen und abfahrtsorientierten Lenkwinkel (66,5°) liegt und man sich nach einiger Zeit schon daran gewöhnen wird. Aber leider konnte auch eine ausgiebige Probefahrt auf dem Außengelände meinen negativen Ersteindruck nicht widerlegen. Ich bin übrigens das ES7 und das ES9 (Hammerschmidt ) gefahren. Beim 9er war mein Negativempfinden hinsichtlich des Lenkverhaltens sogar noch etwas schlimmer.
> Dann setzte ich mich auf ein 2010er Alpinist (Lenkwinkel ebenfalls 66,5° bei 160er Gabel) und was soll ich sagen: Ich fühlte mich sofort wie zu Hause. Kein unkontrolliertes Wegkippen des Lenkers, das Bike führt mich definiert und kontrolliert durch die Kurven.



Hallo,
da bin ich ja beruhigt, das nicht nur ich das Gefühl hatte, das sich das Strive komisch verhält beim lenken. Ich habe mich dann zum Vergleichen auf eine Torque 9.0 Vertride gesetzt und es gefiel mir deutlich besser. So ist es dann ein Vertride statt des Strive geworden, mit der netten Nebenwirkung, das es schon in KW8 da sein soll 
Ich bin mal gespannt wie es sich auf normalen Touren so schlägt.


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Januar 2011)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da bin ich ja beruhigt, das nicht nur ich das Gefühl hatte, das sich das Strive komisch verhält beim lenken.



Ein anderer Interessent, mit dem ich noch länger gefachsimpelt hatte, tat sich ebenfalls schwer mit dem Strive. (Warst Du das heute vielleicht sogar, Michael? Ich war der mit der Schirmmütze.) Er nannte die Lenkung "schwergängig". 
Was genau war denn Dein empfinden? Ich finde es immer recht schwierig, das subjektive Fahrempfinden in Worte zu fassen, so dass es für andere nachvollziehbar wird.

Die Strives im Showroom sind ja Prototypen. Vielleicht wird ja bei den Serienrahmen noch was verändert/nachgebessert. Vielleicht ist es halt letzten Endes auch nur reine Geschmackssache und einige Leute mögen gerade dieses Lenkverhalten.....?


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Januar 2011)

PS: Glückwunsch zum Vertride! Feines Teil! Ich mag seine schlichte und unaufdringliche Elegance...


Ach so: Bilder vom 7er Strive gibt's übrigens hier.


----------



## Michael_H (9. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ein anderer Interessent, mit dem ich noch länger gefachsimpelt hatte, tat sich ebenfalls schwer mit dem Strive. (Warst Du das heute vielleicht sogar, Michael? Ich war der mit der Schirmmütze.) Er nannte die Lenkung "schwergängig".



Ich war am Mittwoch da. Das ist schwer zu beschreiben. Geradeaus ist das Lenkverhalten normal, aber sobald man etwas einlenkt scheint das Bike von alleine weiter einzulenken und man muss dagegen halten.


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Januar 2011)

Genau so habe ich es auch empfunden!


----------



## gremlino (9. Januar 2011)

mal ne doofe Frage, war die Gabel bei euch abgesenkt?

Fand es ähnlich, hab dann mal genau nachgeschaut, Gabel war unten - ausgefahren und siehe da, besser und so wie es sein soll (und für mich okay)!


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Januar 2011)

Hab alles ausprobiert. Gabel runter, rauf weicher, härter, ebenso beim Dämpfer. Der Effekt war immer deutlich vorhanden.

Nur mal grundsätzlich: Ich will das Bike hier nicht schlecht reden. Ich hätte es selbst am liebsten sofort bestellt........  vor der Probefahrt.
Optisch ist es extrem lecker. Auch in Punkto Ausstattung ist Canyon konsequent in Richtung torentaugliches Enduro gegangen. 
Einzig mein persönlicher Fahreindruck hat mich nicht überzeugt, sondern sogar abgeschreckt. Kann ja sein, dass einige Fahrer den beschriebenen Lenkeffekt gar nicht schlimm finden, sondern im Gegenteil sogar mögen. Vielleicht gewöhnt man sich da auch ganz fix dran.
Mir hat das Bike aber damit gesagt, dass wir nicht zusammen passen...
Übrigens war gestern im Showroom das Strive das mit Abstand am meisten beachtete Bike.

PS: Die Reverb am 9er Strive war defekt. Die an einem Nerve AM fuhr dermaßen langsam rein und raus, dass sie quasi nutzlos war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc9 (9. Januar 2011)

War auch am Samstag da. Das mit dem Lenkverhalten hab ich nicht so empfunden.Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist , das der Dämpfer , aber wirklich voll , durch den Federweg rauscht (ja , genauso würde ich das bezeichnen ). Bin den kleinen Erdhügel am Hof gefahren , 20% Sag und sicherlich nicht wirklich schnell , O-Ring war dann komplett unten . Mag sein das es nicht die Dämpferabstimmung ist , die dann letztendlich verbaut wird , aber dann würd ich das Rad auch nicht in den "showroom " stellen . Was mir noch aufgefallen ist ,daß das 7.0 ein anderes Unterrohr hat , beim 9.0 ist der Zughalter so ungünstig angeschweist,daß man die Sag - Anzeige fast nicht zurückstellen kann , und an den Easton - Teilen gehen die Decals echt mit dem Fingernagel ab ,vorallem am Lenker ,nörgel , nörgel , nörgel .Natürlich gibts viele Sachen die mir an dem Rad sehr gut gefallen .

Gruß


----------



## gremlino (9. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> PS: Die Reverb am 9er Strive war defekt. Die an einem Nerve AM fuhr dermaßen langsam rein und raus, dass sie quasi nutzlos war.



Tja, scheint keine Seltenheit zu sein, klick mich. Hab ja noch 20 Wochen, das ich mir das überlegen kann, ob ich die Reverb am Strive dran lasse oder RS bis dahin nachgebessert hat 

Zum Thema wegkippen, das scheint echt individuell zu sein, meine Freundin ist das Strive ja auch gefahren, zum Vergleich auch das Nerve Herren bzw. Damen. Nach ihrem Eindruck hat das Nerve Damen am meisten gekippelt. 
Egal, das wird (bei mir) eh anders, da ich ja L bestellt habe und da ja auch ein längerer Vorbau drauf ist. 

Abwarten und Tee trinken, noch 20 Wochen


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. Januar 2011)

Als Blindbesteller des Strive sauge ich natürlich jeden Bericht auf. In sofern danke an alle, die ihre Koblenzbesuche hier mit uns teilen. 

Irgendwie kommen mir die Kommentare zum Lenkverhalten komisch vor, insbesondere im Vergleich zum Torque.  

Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen mal ein Speci Enduro 2011 ausgiebig probegefahren. Da ich von einem Nerve XC komme, war auch für mich das Lenkgefühl gewöhnungsbedürftig. Genau dieser flache Lenkwinkel von ebenfalls 66.5°, noch dazu mit einem kurzen Vorbau führt zu einem stärkeren Eigeneinlenkverhalten. Gekontert wird das dann über den breiteren Lenker. Ganz entscheidend war für mich aber der richtige Sag an der Gabel. Da das Enduro fast neu war, wollte es erst bei recht niedrigem Gabeldruck in den korrekten Sag. Danach war das Lenkgefühl gar nicht mehr so auffällig anders, als ich es gewohnt war.

Das aktuelle Alpinist hat bei etwas flacherem Lenkwinkel (66,1°) einen längeren Vorbau (90mm in L vs. 70mm im Strive 9.0 in L) und der Lenker des Alpinist ist 1cm breiter. Vom 2010er Modell kenne ich leider die Vorbaulänge nicht. Aber ich gehe jetzt mal von ähnlicher Vobaulänge bei 66.5° Lenkwinkel aus, der Lenker ist wahrscheinlich auf Striveniveau. 

Von daher könnte ich schon nachvollziehen, dass sich das Strive entwas kippeliger anfühlt. Solange der Sag richtig eingestellt war, sollte der Unterschied aber nicht sooo gewaltig sein. Und selbst das ließe sich durch varrieren der Vorbaulänge und evtl. der Lenkerbreite beheben. Andere konstruktive Einflussfaktoren, die das Lenkverhalten des Strive kippeliger als ein Torque machen sollten, kann ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen. Die höhere Sattelüberhöhung beim Strive sollte eigentlich ein eher tourigeres Gehühl geben und die Oberrohrlängen sind ja auch sehr ähnlich.    

Was aber definitiv nicht sein kann, ist, dass sich das Lenkgefühl nicht gewaltig ändert, wenn die Gabel abgesenkt wird. Das führt zu einem viel steileren Lenkwinkel.  

Auf die Hinterbauperformance der Serienversion bin ich auch schon gespannt. Es ist ja der Fox mit großer Luftkammer verbaut. Falls die Hinterbaukinematik wirklich sehr Linear mit wenig Progression hintenraus ist und der Dämper den Federweg zu schnell hergibt, kann man ja die Progression der Luftfeder durch verkleinern der Luftkammer etwas anheben. Ich würde aber schon erwarten, dass Canyon das mit Fox im Vorfeld bei Probefahrten bereits angepasst hat. Aber es kommt halt auch immer auf das Fahrergewicht an. Wer mit wenig Druck im Dämpfer fahren kann, der hat halt auch weniger Endprogression. 

Ich lass es jetzt erst mal auf mich zukommen und wenn es gar nicht passt, bau ich die ganzen Teile halt auf ein Fanes um, oder kauf mir am Ende doch ein Speci Enduro (wenns Geld dafür reicht ). 

Schau'mer mal, dann seh'mer scho.


----------



## spykie (10. Januar 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Als Blindbesteller des Strive sauge ich natürlich jeden Bericht auf. In sofern danke an alle, die ihre Koblenzbesuche hier mit uns teilen.
> 
> Irgendwie kommen mir die Kommentare zum Lenkverhalten komisch vor, insbesondere im Vergleich zum Torque.
> 
> ...



Diese Aussage kann Ich unterschreiben . Das Bergamont Enduro vom Kumpel weist ähnliche Symptome auf - flacher Lenk Winkel gepaart mit sehr kurzem Vorbau ergibt Ein sehr dynamisches Eigenlenkverhalten . Kann man sehr gut mit breiterem Lenker , und Vorne breitere Reifen als Hinten kaschieren . Erfahrungsberichte soweit vorhanden sind schön und gut , aber leider geben sie nur Persönliche Vorlieben wieder und sind somit nur bedingt Aussagekräftig !
Gruß


----------



## monkey10 (10. Januar 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Alpinist hat bei etwas flacherem Lenkwinkel (66,1°) einen längeren Vorbau (90mm in L vs. 70mm im Strive 9.0 in L) und der Lenker des Alpinist ist 1cm breiter...
> 
> Von daher könnte ich schon nachvollziehen, dass sich das Strive entwas kippeliger anfühlt....Und selbst das ließe sich durch varrieren der Vorbaulänge und evtl. der Lenkerbreite beheben. Andere konstruktive Einflussfaktoren, die das Lenkverhalten des Strive kippeliger als ein Torque machen sollten, kann ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen



Interessante Theorie...

Ich hatte das ebenfalls ein ähnliches Gefühl im Vergleich des Torque Vertride 2010 (75mm Vorbau) und dem Liteville 901 sowie 601 (alle Bikes in "L"). Trotz sehr ähnlichem Lenkwinkel fühlten sich das Torque und die LV völlig anders an, 901/601 waren sehr "kippelig" im flachen Terrain.

Ich hatte das auf den anderen Stack/Reach zurückgeführt. Bei gleicher Oberrohrlänge haben die LV, sowie das Strive einen um einiges längeren Reach, sowie die Front ist tiefer.

Egal. Man sieht wieder, dass es doch Wert ist ein teures Bike probezufahren.

Ich würde übrigens jegliches Torque (auch das Alpinist) in "L" mit einer maximalen Vorbaulänge von 60mm fahren.

LG


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Januar 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Vom 2010er Modell kenne ich leider die Vorbaulänge nicht. Aber ich gehe jetzt mal von ähnlicher Vobaulänge bei 66.5° Lenkwinkel aus, der Lenker ist wahrscheinlich auf Striveniveau.



Habe mir leider die Lenkerbreiten und Vorbaulängen der Showroombikes nicht notiert. Sobald die 2011er Alpinisten zur Probefahrt verfügbar sind, werde ich aber noch mal nach Koblenz fahren. Dank Eurer detaillierten Ausführungen habe ich jetzt ja auch wieder einige Anhaltspunkte mehr, auf die ich genau achten muss.

Laut 2010er Katalog müssten beim Alpinisten in M damals ein 75er Vorbau und ein 685er Lenker verbaut worden sein, bei einem Lenkwinkel von 66,5 und 160er Gabel.
Strive Es 7.0 in M: mutmaßlich gleiche Vorbaulänge, 711er Lenker, LW 66,5, 160er Gabel
Ob das aber auch den Specs der Showroombikes entspricht? Es darf also weiterhin spekuliert werden.




> Erfahrungsberichte soweit vorhanden sind schön und gut , aber leider geben sie nur Persönliche Vorlieben wieder und sind somit nur bedingt Aussagekräftig !



Da hast Du natürlich recht.


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. Januar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Interessante Theorie...
> 
> Ich hatte das ebenfalls ein ähnliches Gefühl im Vergleich des Torque Vertride 2010 (75mm Vorbau) und dem Liteville 901 sowie 601 (alle Bikes in "L"). Trotz sehr ähnlichem Lenkwinkel fühlten sich das Torque und die LV völlig anders an, 901/601 waren sehr "kippelig" im flachen Terrain.
> 
> ...



Interessant.

Stack und Reach habe ich jetzt mal außenvor gelassen, da ich mich damit noch nicht ausreichend beschäftigt habe (insbes. nicht über praktische Vergleichserfahrungen verfüge). Außerdem bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die S&R Werte nur im Stehen eine ernste Rolle spielen und da die Probefahrten bei Canyon ja anscheinend auf dem Parkplatz stattfinden, habe ich ihnen keine große Wirkung beigemessen, zumindest nicht auf das Lenkgefühl, aber ich kann mich irren. 

Längerer Reach bei gleicher OR Länge bedeutet doch einen steileren Sitzwinkel, was aus meiner Sicht wünschenswert ist im Vgl. zum Torque. Dazu ist das Tretlager des Strive einen Zentimeter tiefer als beim Torque Alpinist 2011 was die tiefere Front wieder ein Stück ausgleicht und, so dachte ich bisher, ein stabileres Fahrgefühl bringt.

Ich kopiere hier mal schnell die S&R Werte für Größe L aus einer Deiner älteren Emails hier her: 
_
Strive:_ 
OR eff = 613mm
reach = 435mm
stack = 600mm

_Alpinist:_ 
OR eff = 606mm
reach = 417,6mm
stack = 619mm

Dazu noch das _Speci Enduro in L_:

OR eff = 620mm
reach = 457mm
stack = 605mm

Das liegt schon recht nah am Strive und hat mir gut gepasst. Da bin ich mal ganz entspannt 

Bei der Vorbaulänge liege ich ganz auf Deiner Linie. Ich fahre mein XC jetzt auch mit 60mm Vorbau damit ich im steilen, technischen Gelände weiter nach hinten komme und das VR zum Bunny Hop leichter hoch bekomme. Wesentlich kippeliger empfinde ich das Rad dadurch auch nicht.


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Januar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das auf den anderen Stack/Reach zurückgeführt. Bei gleicher Oberrohrlänge haben die LV, sowie das Strive einen um einiges längeren Reach, sowie die Front ist tiefer.



Was bitte versteht man unter Stack/Reach?
Danke!

Edit: Da hab ich ja wieder was zu lesen: stack und reach


----------



## caiman83 (10. Januar 2011)

Gute Idee der Thread - serh interessant - aber aufgrund der Lieferzeite wird es wohl eher ein anderes Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (10. Januar 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Ich kopiere hier mal schnell die S&R Werte für Größe L aus einer Deiner älteren Emails hier her:
> _
> Strive:_
> OR eff = 613mm
> ...



Hab schnell mal die Stack & Reach Daten des Alpinist 2011 durch einen Calculator laufen lassen. Dadurch ergeben sich dann doch noch etwas unterschiedlichere Werte  (inkl. Geoveränderung bei Absenkung der Talas von 170 auf 130mm)







Schön, dass du die Werte des Speci Enduro gepostet hast. Bei diesem sind die Unterschiede viel größer - und IMHO eben sehr stark spürbar. Wer noch nichts mit den Werten anfangen kann, soll sich folgendes bewusst machen:

Der Reach des Strive ist also etwa 24mm größer als beim Torque Alpinist. Wäre dies der Unterschied der effektiven Oberrohrlänge, so würde das etwa den *Unterschied einer Rahmengröße(!)* entsprechen. D.h. wer sich jetzt wegen seinem Tourenprofil für den "größeren" Rahmen entscheidet (z.B. ein "M" statt eines "S" wie beim FR/DH-Bike), der würde dann beim Bergab-Fahren sogar ein Feeling haben wie bei einem "L"-Rahmen. Dann noch das niedrigere Cockpit kann schon ein komisches Gefühl ergeben...v.a. bei einem bergablastigen Bike bzw Profil, besonders wenn´s verwinkelt ist und nicht extrem steil & stufig

Aber Theorien, Geodaten hin od. her. Es kann einfach *nichts* eine ordentliche Probefahrt ersetzen!!! Aber in der Wartezeit bzw bei dem Wetter darf man sich ruhig mit sowas beschäftigen 

LG


----------



## xc9 (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo Lutz !


Wär schön , wenn Du was dazu schreiben könntest !


Gruß


----------



## julius09 (10. Januar 2011)

Also mein torque in L aus 10 hat eine 160 gabel, dadurch auch 66,x lenkwinkel...fahre dadrauf einen 740mm boobar und finde lenkverhalten und cockpit ergonomie top!!


----------



## monkey10 (10. Januar 2011)

xc9 schrieb:


> Hallo Lutz !
> 
> 
> Wär schön , wenn Du was dazu schreiben könntest !
> ...





Wie kommst du darauf, dass der Entwickler eine Online-Beratung über Modell- und Rahmenwahl hier machen wird..? Kannst dir vom Lutz nicht erwarten, v.a. nachdem die Geo für solch ein Einsatzgebiet Geschmacksache ist und die Strives ja so oder so gut vom Ladentisch gehen 

Wer sich ein Versenderbike bestellen will, sollte meiner Meinung nach ein gewisses Grundwissen mitbringen (um glücklich zu werden). Ansonsten gibts ja noch die telefonische Beratung rolleyes, Testmöglichkeit in Koblenz & diversen Festivals sowie zu guter letzt das Rückgaberecht. 

Bin schon gespannt, wieviele übermotorisierte CC- und Tourenbiker durch den überhasteten "Blindkauf" unzufrieden mit dem Strive sein werden. Ähnliches haben wir ja schon im LV-Forum (zB beim "Touren"-901) erlebt...

nyx für ungut


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. Januar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber Theorien, Geodaten hin od. her. Es kann einfach *nichts* eine ordentliche Probefahrt ersetzen!!! Aber in der Wartezeit bzw bei dem Wetter darf man sich ruhig mit sowas beschäftigen
> 
> LG



Da hast Du natürlich recht. Wobei auch die Probefahrt immer nur im Rahmen der bereits vorhandenen Erfahrungen bewertet werden kann. Wer Erfahrungen auf vielen Bikes der unterschiedlichen Kategorien vorweisen kann, hat natürlich einen Vorteil. Auf der anderen Seite werde ich vielleicht glücklicher, wenn ich nicht weiß wie viel geiler ein Rahmen sein könnte 

Über was man sich nicht alles Gedanken macht, um die Zeit zu überbrücken


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Januar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Hab schnell mal die Stack & Reach Daten des Alpinist 2011 durch einen Calculator laufen lassen.



Danke! Sehr interessant, Deine Ausführungen.
Habe ich so noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht...




monkey10 schrieb:


> ... Aber in der Wartezeit bzw bei dem Wetter darf man sich ruhig mit sowas beschäftigen



Da hast Du sowas von recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (11. Januar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt, wieviele übermotorisierte CC- und Tourenbiker durch den überhasteten "Blindkauf" unzufrieden mit dem Strive sein werden.



Nun ja, ich zumindest erhoffe mir vom neuen Bike, mich von einem anfangs vielleicht etwas übermotorisierten CC-ler schließlich zu einem leidenschaftlichen Enduristen zu entwickeln.


----------



## Lutz-2000 (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
Die Vorserien-Modelle welche momentan für Probefahrten herausgegeben werden entsprechen nicht zu 100% dem Serienstand.
Insbesondere der Lenkwinkel ist bei einigen Prototypen etwas zu flach. Bei der Dämpferabstimmung haben wir viele unterschiedliche Setups miteinander verglichen.
Insbesondere der genauen Luftkammergröße im Zusammenspiel mit dem Shimstackaufbau( Dynamik der Druckstufe) kommt eine große Bedeutung zu. Mithilfe dieser Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten kann man eine enorm große Bandbreite von unterschiedlichen Hinterbau-Federungsverhalten generieren.
Bei der aktuellen Abstimmung haben wir beim Strive einen bestmöglichen Kompromiss zwischen feinem Ansprechverhalten, optimaler Federwegsausnutzung und Homogenität des Federweges (lineares Verhalten ohne Absacken und Durchschlagen) angestrebt.
Zum Thema Probefahrbikes:
Da diese Probefahr-Bikes nicht zu 100% dem endgültigen Serienstand (Geometrie/Dämpfersetup)entsprechen, sind finale Aussagen über exaktes Fahrverhalten (insbesondere Lenkverhalten) und Federbeinabstimmung  nicht möglich.
Diese Probefahr- Bikes sollen lediglich einen ersten Eindruck vermitteln was die Optik, Verarbeitung, Features und grundsätzliches Fahrverhalten anbelangt.
Wir haben die wenigen Prototypen mit den endgültigen Federbeinen und mit der finalen Referenzgeometrie leider nicht im Showroom.

Bei der Entwicklung des Strives sind alle Erfahrungen aus dem Modell Torque sowie dem Model Nerve AM zusammengeflossen. Insbesondere der Stack und Reach sowie der Sitzwinkel/Tretlagerhöhe wurden auf das Einsatzgebiet ("ein Bike für alles") des Strives optimiert.
Natürlich unterliegen diese Optimierungen einer gewissen Subjektivität.
Für mich persönlich stellt das Strive den bestmöglichen Kompromiss zwischen guter Bergauf- sowie Bergabfahr-Performance dar.
Selten zuvor haben wir bei der Entwicklung eines Bikes so viele unterschiedlichen Federbeinanlenkungen und Geometrien durchgetestet.
Es darf uns also ein solides Grundvertrauen entgegengebracht werden, was das Fahrverhalten des Serien-Strives anbelangt. 
Wir haben Wert auf ein gutmütiges Fahrverhalten bei gleichzeitig genügend großer  Agilität  und Wendigkeit gelegt.
Gleichmäßige Rahmensteifigkeit , niedriges Gewicht, Flaschenhalter, kurzer Hinterbau, gute Tragemöglichkeit, Dreifach-Kettenblatt-tauglich sind nur einige Stichworte.
Kurzum:
Alle Anfordernisse welche bei einer ganztägigen (oder mehrtägigen) anspruchsvollen Alpintour gestellt werden sind bei der Entwicklung  des Strive berücksichtigt worden.
Beste Grüße,
Lutz


----------



## Wurzelmann (11. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank, das war wirklich sehr interessant und aufschlussreich (und bringt auch wieder etwas Ablenkung in die Wartezeit ). 

Es ist natürlich einerseits unglücklich, dass die Showroom Bikes nicht ganz vergleichbar sind, aber auch verständlich. Das werden jetzt vielleicht einige kritisieren wollen, aber ich erinnere nur daran, dass das Eurobike Proto-Fanes im IBC Test bei der Geo ja auch kräftig neben der Serie lag und das LV601 ja bei "offiziellen" Tests auch nicht in Serienspec vorlag. Erst ein Serienrad entspricht halt der Serie. 

Ihr solltet diesbezüglich nur die Showroom Leute schulen, damit die Erwartungen und Erfahrungen der Probefahrer auch entsprechend gemanaged werden können. Einige Nutzer treffen immerhin ihre Kaufentscheidung auf Basis des eigenen Probesitzens oder der Berichte anderer hier im Forum.

Ich denke das von Dir erbetene Grundvertrauen bringen Euch schon viele, mich eingeschlossen, entgegen. Bestellungen für das Strive scheinen ja schon einige bei Euch vorzuliegen  

Ich finde übrigens Deine stichwortartigen Entwicklungskriterien zum Strive einen wesentlich besseren Marketingansatz als Eure offizielle Eurobike Message, die in meiner Wahrnehmung fast nur aus "Flaschenhalter" und "steifer Unterzug" bestand. 

Gerade um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken, wäre es natürlich interessant noch ein bisschen mehr "Fleisch" um diese Stichworte herum zu bekommen und welche Lösungen ihr schlußendlich warum gewählt habt und wie diese sich auf das Fahrverhalten/Tragegefühl auswirken. Mir ist schon klar, dass das ein bisschen viel verlangt ist, aber man kann ja mal fragen  Vielleicht hast Du ja mal irgendwann eine freie Minute (oder kannst einen Praktikanten dransetzen). Dann können wir wieder ein bißchen virtuell Probefahren.  

In jedem Fall noch einmal vielen Dank für Deinen Kommentar.


----------



## xc9 (11. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Antwort Lutz !


----------



## hennefetzt (11. Januar 2011)

Beim schwarzen ES9.0 in M ändert sich die Verfügbarkeit scheinbar minütlich. Nachdem die Lieferzeit bis KW 27 (ich glaube) hochgeschnellt war, war in den letzten Tagen nur ein Text mit der Info, man solle bzgl. der Lieferzeit die Canyon-Hotline kontaktieren. Heute morgen war plötzlich die Lieferzeit auf KW17 gesetzt und seit heut Mittag steht sie bei KW22. Da soll mal einer durchblicken...

Grüße


----------



## johnny blaze (11. Januar 2011)

vielleicht haben ja einige ihre Bestellung gecancelt und dadurch waren wieder einige wenige strives in der ersten charge frei...

der typ, der früh morgens so clever is und das dann direkt entdeckt ist natürlich krass


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. Januar 2011)

Danke an Lutz, für den informativen Beitrag. Jetzt hat er mir das Strive ja doch wieder schön geredet.

Wenn bloß die lange Wartezeit nicht wäre...


----------



## nakNAK (11. Januar 2011)

danke lutz


----------



## gremlino (11. Januar 2011)

Danke an Lutz 

Übrigens, nur noch 20 Wochen 

Oder....... noch 201600 Minuten


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (12. Januar 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Danke an Lutz
> 
> Übrigens, nur noch 20 Wochen
> 
> Oder....... noch 201600 Minuten



...da schließe ich mich an! 
Die paar Wochen vergehen ruckzuck und in der Zwischenzeit kann man ja auch mal was ganz anderes machen (Ich schwinge zB. mal wieder etwas häufiger das Snooker Queue)...

Als kleiner "Trost" war gestern morgen sogar endlich und allen Hochwassern zum Trotz der Canyon-Katalog in der Post, also passende Bettlektüre, bzw. Motivation vorm Aufstehen!!...  

Liebe Grüße an alle Wartezeit-Überbrückenden!

PS: Finde es echt klasse, wenn man solche "Insider-Infos" aus erster Hand bekommt und vor allem diese NICHT wie reine Werbung rüberkommen! 
Trotzdem wäre es sehr wünschenswert, wenn spätestens mit der ersten Serienauslieferung auch entprechende Probefahrt-Modelle verfügbar wären. Habe zwar auch schon "blind" bestellt (*frreu*freu*freu*...), möchte aber trotzdem auf alle Fälle noch ein IDENTISCHES Modell probefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (12. Januar 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Danke an Lutz
> 
> Übrigens, nur noch 20 Wochen
> 
> Oder....... noch 201600 Minuten



HEHE nur noch 15 Wochen


----------



## Bruce83 (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
hat das Strive ES 9.0 eigentlich gar keine innenverlegten Züge? Zumindest auf dem Foto auf der Canyon Seite geht der Schaltzug außen am Unterrohr lang. Bei allen anderen Modellen (7.0 bis 9.0 LTD) ist der Zug innenverlegt. Geht das evtl. wegen der Hammerschmidt Kurbel nicht? Oder was hat es damit auf sich?


----------



## Wurzelmann (17. Januar 2011)

Bruce83 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hat das Strive ES 9.0 eigentlich gar keine innenverlegten Züge? Zumindest auf dem Foto auf der Canyon Seite geht der Schaltzug außen am Unterrohr lang. Bei allen anderen Modellen (7.0 bis 9.0 LTD) ist der Zug innenverlegt. Geht das evtl. wegen der Hammerschmidt Kurbel nicht? Oder was hat es damit auf sich?



Ja, das ist der HS Zug. Den kann man nicht innen führen, weil der Zuganschlag an der HS ungünstig liegt.


----------



## konahoss90 (17. Januar 2011)

Hat sich da etwa jemand inspirieren lassen?


----------



## gremlino (17. Januar 2011)

kurze Frage, das Innenlager beim Strive, ist das eigentlich Pressfit oder Gewinde (Lagerbreite?)?
Bin das Dingen zwar schon gefahren, aber da hab ich nicht drauf geschaut.........gehe ja immer noch mit dem Gedanken schwanger ne 3-fach vorne zu montieren.....


----------



## Wurzelmann (18. Januar 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> kurze Frage, das Innenlager beim Strive, ist das eigentlich Pressfit oder Gewinde (Lagerbreite?)?
> Bin das Dingen zwar schon gefahren, aber da hab ich nicht drauf geschaut.........gehe ja immer noch mit dem Gedanken schwanger ne 3-fach vorne zu montieren.....



Glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es ein geschraubtes 68mm Lager ist.

Sehe gerade auf der Canyon HP, dass das Strive jetzt auch die Atlas FR Kurbel statt der AM bekommt. Weiss jemand den Gewichtsunterschied? Das sind doch sicher 100-150g mehr, oder?

Naja, zumindest kann man dann davon ausgehen, dass als letztes an dem Rad die Kurbel kaputt geht


----------



## konahoss90 (18. Januar 2011)

http://raceface.com/components/cranks/atlas/atlas-am/


----------



## Wurzelmann (18. Januar 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> http://raceface.com/components/cranks/atlas/atlas-am/



In der Tat, unter diesem Link findet man die Atlas AM Kurbel. Und was möchtest Du dem geneigten Leser damit sagen?


----------



## konahoss90 (18. Januar 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> In der Tat, unter diesem Link findet man die Atlas AM Kurbel. Und was möchtest Du dem geneigten Leser damit sagen?



Unter der Gewichtsangabe bei Canyon steht 955g, was mit der Angabe der AM-Kurbel auf der homepage von raceface übereinstimmt. Die FR Kurbel hat auf der homepage nur 1-fach Kettenblatt. Oder gibt es die auch als 3-Fach Ausführung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (18. Januar 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> kurze Frage, das Innenlager beim Strive, ist das eigentlich Pressfit oder Gewinde (Lagerbreite?)?
> Bin das Dingen zwar schon gefahren, aber da hab ich nicht drauf geschaut.........gehe ja immer noch mit dem Gedanken schwanger ne 3-fach vorne zu montieren.....



Es ist eine BSA 73.

kein 68mm

Gruß martn


----------



## gremlino (18. Januar 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Sehe gerade auf der Canyon HP, dass das Strive jetzt auch die Atlas FR Kurbel statt der AM bekommt.



Wo hast du das denn gelesen? Bzw. nur das 8.0, oder?


Danke für die Infos, hab ja jetzt noch 19Wochen zu überlegen, ob ich da ne 3-fach XTR dran packe.....


----------



## Wurzelmann (18. Januar 2011)

Ja, nur das 8.0. Die anderen bekommen ja eh andere Kurbeln. Sorry, ich denke halt immer nur an das EINE 

Wg. Tretlagerabmessung: Ich weiss nicht mehr, wie ich darauf gekommen bin, aber seit Wochen gehe ich von einem 68mm Lager aus. Deshalb habe ich auch die ganze Zeit gedacht, dass ich die Kurbel nicht auf ein alternatives Enduro (z.B. Fanes) umbauen könnte, falls ich irgendwann umsatteln wollen würde.

In sofern empfinde ich BSA73 als eine gute Nachricht 

In diesem Sinne, danke el martn


----------



## Idefix1 (19. Januar 2011)

Hmmm
Ich wollte mir auch das Strive bestellen ....
Aber als ich die Lieferzeit gesehen habe, verschob ich das erst einmal auf´s nächste Jahr. 

Noch dazu wollte ich ein Größe L probefahren... was nicht geht, da auf noch nicht absehbare Zeit nur ein M vorgehalten wird.

Auch die Antworten auf meine Mailanfragen an Canyon sind nicht sehr informativ ( und das ist jetzt schon positiv ausgedrückt ! ) beantwortet worden. Da scheinen nur Marketingmenschen und keine Techniker zu sitzen.
ABER die Ausführung von Lutz war KLASSE ! 
Wenn er noch die verschiedenen Teststände gebracht hätte, wäre es Prämierungswürdig  

Also werde ich dieses Jahr wohl noch mit meinem Liteville verbringen ...


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (19. Januar 2011)

Idefix1 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir auch das Strive bestellen ....
> Aber als ich die Lieferzeit gesehen habe, verschob ich das erst einmal auf´s nächste Jahr.



...also dann würde ich gerade JETZT bestellen, dann haut´s auch auf jeden Fall hin mit nächstem Jahr!...


----------



## Idefix1 (20. Januar 2011)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> ...also dann würde ich gerade JETZT bestellen, dann haut´s auch auf jeden Fall hin mit nächstem Jahr!...


 
Nöö nö 
OHNE PROBEFAHRT keine Bestellung.
Zudem warte ich erst mal die ersten Erfahrungsberichte der KUNDEN ab .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (20. Januar 2011)

kannst du gerne in 95 Tagen haben!!!


----------



## _Sebo_ (20. Januar 2011)

War gestern im Showroom, da sich ein Freund für das Torque interessiert. Wir hatten unsere Ruhe bei den Torques, da alle anderen Kunden wegen dem Strive da waren...


----------



## paddy2904 (21. Januar 2011)

ich habe gesündigt...

ich habe mir das strive se 9.0 bestellt!!! 

liefertermin 22 kw... 

naja, da bleibt halt viel zeit für vorfreude!!!

man, bin ich auf das bike gespannt!!!

patrick


----------



## Matrahari (21. Januar 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Hat sich da etwa jemand inspirieren lassen?



Einem Nomad sieht es doch viel ähnlicher !?


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. Januar 2011)

Solange man den Hauptrahmen anschaut, ja.
Der Hinterbau ist dann doch eher Univega.


----------



## paradisoinferno (21. Januar 2011)

Ähnlichkeiten gibts auch mit dem hier:
http://www.focus-bikes.com/de/de/bi.../subcategory/enduro-1/model/project-10-4.html

Aber zu sagen, dass etwas abgekupfert sei, wäre mir etwas zu weit hergeholt.
Dann wär ja auch das Torque für das LV 901 Pate gestanden...


----------



## Matrahari (21. Januar 2011)

Von der Geometrie und vom Aufbau her scheint es ein ideales Enduro zu sein. Bin mal gespannt ob die Fahrqualitäten auch überzeugen.


----------



## Barthi (21. Januar 2011)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Aber zu sagen, dass etwas abgekupfert sei, wäre mir etwas zu weit hergeholt.
> Dann wär ja auch das Torque für das LV 901 Pate gestanden...



sehe ich genauso!


----------



## Montanez (22. Januar 2011)

@nakNAK: Hab auch nochmal gesucht und voila: hier ist die Übersetzung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7691449&postcount=68


----------



## Markdierk (22. Januar 2011)

Ähnlichkeiten in den Bikes werdet ihr irgendwie immer finden. Selten sieht ein Fully und vorallem Hartail keinem andren Bike ähnlich. 

Hätte mir auch ein Strive bestellt, wäre die Lieferzeit nicht so immens. Hatte damals überlegt zu bestellen, als es noch KW 17 war.

Von ein Canyonbike hat es mich trotzdem nicht abgebracht. Wurde nun ein AM, hatte lange noch überlegt ob es ein Torque werden soll.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruce83 (22. Januar 2011)

Ich hab spaßenshalber mal die Preise der einzelnen Komponenten des Strive ES 9.0 zusammengerechnet und komme auf ca. 5000 Euro. Das Bike bei Canyon kostet 2999. Kann denn das sein? Allein die Gabel kostet 1200 Euro. D.h. Rahmen und Gaben zusammen kommen schon auf 2500. Dass der Preis als Komplettrad günstiger ist als die Einzelteile ist schon klar aber so krass? Oder hab ich mich da grob verkalkuliert?


----------



## Montanez (22. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube gerade die Preise von Gabel/Dämpfer weichen im Einzelkauf MASSIV von den Einkaufspreisen der Bike-Hersteller ab...und sind wie ich finde auch maßlos überzogen! Das gilt natürlich auch für andere Komponenten, aber hierbei doch besonders!


----------



## _Sebo_ (22. Januar 2011)

Der Rahmen kostet Canyon max. 50. 
Komponenten bekommen sie wahrscheinlich zu einem Kurs wie kaum ein anderer.
Somit kann man dann die Preise machen!
Die Masse machts...!
Dafür sind aber alle Versender bekannt.
Unter anderem auch YT-Industries, Rose Versand, Votec, etc.

Besten Gruß


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2011)

Das ist aber bei Firmen wie Trek usw. doch viel krasser, da ist doch Canyon eine kleine Bude gegen (mir hat mal einer erzÃ¤hlt, dass die Lyrik von SRAM fÃ¼r um die 100â¬/StÃ¼ck an die groÃen Firmen verkauft wird):


----------



## Matrahari (22. Januar 2011)

Was schätzt ihr, wieviel das Strive ES 9.0 kosten würde wenn es Händler-Rad wäre. 

3500 - 4000 ? oder sogar mehr ?


----------



## gremlino (22. Januar 2011)

Bruce83 schrieb:


> Ich hab spaßenshalber mal die Preise der einzelnen Komponenten des Strive ES 9.0 zusammengerechnet und komme auf ca. 5000 Euro. Das Bike bei Canyon kostet 2999. Kann denn das sein? Allein die Gabel kostet 1200 Euro. D.h. Rahmen und Gaben zusammen kommen schon auf 2500. Dass der Preis als Komplettrad günstiger ist als die Einzelteile ist schon klar aber so krass? Oder hab ich mich da grob verkalkuliert?



Ha, einen ähnlichen Effekt hatte ich auch, hab Ende letzten Jahres mal das ESX zusammen gerechnet und mit die tollen "UVPs" angeschaut. Ca.6300,-Euro. VK für das ESX ist ja 3299,-Euro.
EK- und VK-Preis sind immer noch große Unterschiede, kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.


----------



## Markdierk (22. Januar 2011)

50 euro für den Rahmen, das würde ich stark bezweifeln, aber ganz stark. Lack, Arbeit, Materialien, Versand  ....


----------



## Fury (22. Januar 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> 50 euro für den Rahmen, das würde ich stark bezweifeln, aber ganz stark. Lack, Arbeit, Materialien, Versand  ....



mehr wie 100 euro sinds bestimmt nicht. du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass ja schon gelder in der entwicklung geflossen sind. 100 euro sind ja "nur" der serienpreis....

btw. vor jahren kostete ein kona dawg komplettrad 1999,-, der rahmen allein (mit dämpfer) 1899,-. für 100,- mehr also die restlichen teile wie laufräder, schaltung, kurbel etc.

die preise sind mittlerweile alle rein marketingtechnisch kalkuliert. was auch möglich ist, weil die einkaufspreise teilweise sehr niedrig sind. aber man darf nicht vergessen, dass die entwicklung viel geld frisst. und wer nicht weiterentwickelt bleibt zurück. oder spricht heute noch jemand über fusion?


----------



## Markdierk (22. Januar 2011)

jop das is klar, dass die frame/rahmenpreise völlig überzogen sind. abver wie du schon sagst, entwicklung kommt auch noch rein. eventuell vergeben die händler selbst aufträge und fertigen nicht alles, deshalb meinte ich nur, dass 50 etwas tief angesiedelt ist.

ich find das konzept inetversand auf jeden fall genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barthi (23. Januar 2011)

voll witzig, letztes Jahr gab es bei Canyon noch das Nerve XC fÃ¼r 1200â¬ und das Frameset auch fÃ¼r 1200â¬   
Da war man ja dumm wenn man sich nur den Rahmen gekauft hat


----------



## bikertom (23. Januar 2011)

Welche Rahmengrösse?

Hallo zusammen, bin drauf und dran mir das Strive zu bestellen, aber mit der Grösse bin ich mir noch nicht klar! Der Rahmengrößenfinder reagiert ja nur auf die Schrittlänge, die anderen Größen kann man eingeben was man will!!???? 

Ich bin 173 gross und habe 83cm Schrittlänge. Laut Größenfinder ist das M. Bei 80 cm spingt es auf S um. Da ich das Bike lieber eine Nummer zu klein als zu gross fahre sollte das S besser passen. Von der Oberrohrlänge her würde es mir auch besser zusagen.

Aber wie schaut bei Gr. S der Hauptrahmen aus? Passt da dann noch eine normale Flasche rein?? Was für eine Rahmengrösse ist denn auf der Homepage abgebildet? Mit welcher Länge wird denn die Reverb verbaut 360mm oder 420mm??

Habe eben schon erlebt, dass Bikes in der kleinsten Rahmengrösse sehr unförmig aussehn! Hat jemand ein Bild der Rahmengröße S?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Hans (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin 174 cm mit 79 cm Schrittlänge und hab das S bestellt. Ich fahr außerdem 170er kurbellänge welche beim S verbaut wird.

Du hast mit 83 cm Schrittlänge  recht lange Beine - stimmt das wirklich ?
Mit 83 cm Schrittlänge würde ich schon eine 175 mm Kurbel nehmen und einen M Rahmen - aber Dein Oberkörper passt eher zum S Oberrohr.

Schwierig zu sagen - das würde ich testen.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## bikertom (24. Januar 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin 174 cm mit 79 cm Schrittlänge und hab das S bestellt. Ich fahr außerdem 170er kurbellänge welche beim S verbaut wird.
> 
> ...



eben, ich hab wirklich sehr lange Beine! Natürlich möchte ich auch ne 175er Kurbel fahren, aber das lässt sich ja auch ändern. Wichtig ist, dass der Rahmen passt!


----------



## Barthi (24. Januar 2011)

Am besten ist: Größe M nehmen und dann einen kurzen Vorbau montieren (Wenn der bereits montierte eh nicht schon kurz genug ist). Was ich merkwürdig finde, dass bei den verschiedenen Preisklassen verschieden lange Vorbauten dran sind.
ES 7.0:                     M-65mm
ES 8.0 & ESX 9.0 LTD: M-60mm
ES 9.0:                     M-55mm
ESX 9.0 SL:               M-70mm

Jetzt würde ich aber nicht nur wegen dem Vorbau eine andere Version wählen als du wolltest, denn ein neuer Vorbau kostet nicht viel.
Auch solltest du dann den Sattel etwas nach vorne verschieben. Dann wäre das Rad gut an deine sehr langen Beinen und deinem etwas kürzeren Oberkörper angepasst. Frage: Hast du eher lange Arme, normale oder eher kurze?


----------



## bikertom (24. Januar 2011)

Barthi schrieb:


> Am besten ist: Größe M nehmen und dann einen kurzen Vorbau montieren (Wenn der bereits montierte eh nicht schon kurz genug ist). Was ich merkwürdig finde, dass bei den verschiedenen Preisklassen verschieden lange Vorbauten dran sind.
> ES 7.0:                     M-65mm
> ES 8.0 & ESX 9.0 LTD: M-60mm
> ES 9.0:                     M-55mm
> ...



denke meine Arme sind normal... Mir ist schon klar, dass das M schon passen würde, aber ich denke mit dem S hätte ich das quirligere Bike. Bin kürzlich auf La Palma das Liteville 301 in S gfahren und das hat echt Laune gemacht. Mein Nicolai Helius FR in Gr. M mit 580er Oberrohr ist mir fast ne halbe Nummer zu groß 

Am besten wäre halt, man kanns mal probefahren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barthi (24. Januar 2011)

Dachte dass du es Laufruhig/Tourig wolltest, aber wenn du es quirlig haben willst, dann ist eben doch besser Größe S mit 175mm Kurbeln. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, könntest du ja eine eMail an Canyon senden...


----------



## onra1979 (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch einer derjenigen, der sehr an dem *Strive* interessiert ist. Leider lassen mich einige hier geschriebenen Nachrichten doch etwas nachdenklich werden. Macht es wirklich einen so großen Unterschied, das aktuell nur ein Prototyprahmen mit leicht abweichender Geometrie bzw. Dämpfer Setup vor Ort ist? Hat dies wirklich einen so großen Einfluss auf das erste Fahrgefühl? Es wäre sicherlich interessant zu wissen, wann der erste Rahmen mit Seriengeometrie ausgestellt wird, denn den Prototyprahmen möchte ich sicher nicht testen.

Vielleicht hat einer von euch schon Infos darüber, wann der erste offizielle Test (natürlich mit Serienrahmen) stattfinden soll? Ich denke, dann liegen uns genauere Informationen über die Agilität, Sinnhaftigkeit der Geometrie und Ausstattung vor. 

Hat zufällig jemand von euch schon mal ein paar Bilder von den aktuellen *Strive* in Koblenz geschossen und kann sie hier online stellen?


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. Februar 2011)

Bei meinen Fotos findest Du auch Bilder vom 7er Strive.


----------



## paddy2904 (4. Februar 2011)

Wann werden denn jetzt überhaupt die ersten bikes ausgeliefert???


----------



## Fischgesicht (4. Februar 2011)

in 80 Tagen. Meins. Hoffentlich ;-)


----------



## paddy2904 (4. Februar 2011)

ok, 20 tage später bin ich auch schlauer!!! 

aber wenn ich ehrlich bin... ein wenig verunsichert bin ich schon!!!


----------



## Hans (4. Februar 2011)

ich werd gar nicht unsicher - nur nervöser 

Ich freu mich auf die KW 17


----------



## paddy2904 (4. Februar 2011)

Welches bekommst du?


----------



## Hans (4. Februar 2011)

Es 8.0


----------



## Fischgesicht (4. Februar 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> ich werd gar nicht unsicher - nur nervöser
> 
> Ich freu mich auf die KW 17



dito. KW 17 wird gefeiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onra1979 (4. Februar 2011)

> Bei meinen Fotos findest Du auch Bilder vom 7er *Strive*.


 
Hat denn noch keine ein paar coole Bilder vom ES 9.0 geschossen?


----------



## Fischgesicht (4. Februar 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=canyon+strive

dann auf Bildersuche!


----------



## sevenlp (4. Februar 2011)

meins kommt kw 17 ! Solang hab ich aber noch Zeit meinen 4crosser perfekt zu machen. Ich hoffe das warten lohnt sich


----------



## paddy2904 (5. Februar 2011)

das hoffe ich auch!!!


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. Februar 2011)

Für alle Strive-Warter und Fans, einige aktuelle Fotos (leider nur Handyqualität):


----------



## paddy2904 (7. Februar 2011)

oh ja!!! sehr lecker!!!

vielen dank!!!


----------



## Wurzelmann (8. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden, aber ich kann trotzdem nicht verstehen, wie dieses Rad jemandem nicht gefallen kann 

Wenn es nur halb so gut fährt, wie es aussieht (und der Rahmen und die Lager halten), dann wird mich meine Frau in 2011 deutlich weniger zu Gesicht bekommen


----------



## Hihi (8. Februar 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Ich weiß, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden, aber ich kann trotzdem nicht verstehen, wie dieses Rad jemandem nicht gefallen kann



Geht mir genauso, allerdings habe ich eins in L bestellt - ich hofffe mal, dass der Dämpfer hier oben am Oberrohr befestigt wird und nicht am Sitzrohr (Wie beim Commencal Meta).

Immerhin scheint die Farbe eher dem Katalogbild zu entsprechen als beim Torg Trailflow.


----------



## gremlino (8. Februar 2011)

Yup, geiles Teil, hab ich auch schon angepatscht vor Ort. 

Lieferzeiten fürs ESX sind auch noch mal nach oben gegangen.....dritte Anlieferung!!??

Noch 16 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (8. Februar 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Yup, geiles Teil, hab ich auch schon angepatscht vor Ort.
> 
> Lieferzeiten fürs ESX sind auch noch mal nach oben gegangen.....dritte Anlieferung!!??
> 
> Noch 16 Wochen



Und auch die werden vorbeigehen. 

Ich finde, ich bin total oberflächlich. Wenn die Optik nicht wäre, würde ich vor der Unsicherheit bzgl. Kinderkrankheiten und Eingelenker einen Rückzieher machen. Aber die Süße zwinkert mir dauernd so aufreizend zu. Ich bin machtlos  (und das, obwohl sie ja eigentich ein - vergleichsweise - billiges Luder ist )


----------



## Julian0o (8. Februar 2011)

Bin heute das 2000 euro modell probe gefahren wo ich mein nerve am abgeholt habe und muss sagen das mir das fahrverhalten garnicht gefallt. Das bike lenkt bei minimaler bewegung am lenker fast von selbst ein und auch sonst liegt es mir nicht. Bin froh das ich dem Am treu geblieben bin!


----------



## .t1mo (8. Februar 2011)

Welche Größe hat Dein neues AM? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die neuen AMs in groß aussehen bzw. ob die Jungs es durch das Hydroforming geschafft haben, dass das Unterrohr weit unten bleibt...


----------



## Julian0o (8. Februar 2011)

In M. Fotos gibts gleich irgendwann...


----------



## gremlino (9. Februar 2011)

Canyon Strive ESX 9.0 SL - *es ist da...............
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
das erste Anbauteil  * 





damit ich es direkt montieren kann, wenn das Bike KW22 kommt


----------



## wartool (10. Februar 2011)

mit solchen Pedalen willst Du das Strive verschandeln? Wozu nutzt Du das Rad? CC-Rennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (10. Februar 2011)

Wenn man gerne Klickis fährt, da kommts doch nicht aufs Bike an. Manch einer fährt 10~15km bis in die Berge oder auch gerne touren und möchte kein Leichtbau haben sondern ein stabiles Bike.


----------



## wartool (10. Februar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Wenn man gerne Klickis fährt, da kommts doch nicht aufs Bike an. Manch einer fährt 10~15km bis in die Berge oder auch gerne touren und möchte kein Leichtbau haben sondern ein stabiles Bike.



Hmm das ist natürlich Ansichtssache... jedoch bin ich ziemlich überzeugt davon, daß man an einem Enduro mit Flat besser bedient ist.., zumindest, wenn man es artgerecht bewegt.

Soll aber nicht zur Diskussion pro / kontra Klickies ausarten.. war halt nur mein ersten eindruck!


----------



## fkal (10. Februar 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> mit solchen Pedalen willst Du das Strive verschandeln? Wozu nutzt Du das Rad? CC-Rennen?



DU hast keine Ahnung!


----------



## wartool (10. Februar 2011)

ach so.. ja.. entschuldige.. ich vergaß *roll*

bin schon weg!


----------



## gremlino (10. Februar 2011)

Oh man, hier gehts ja schon wieder los 



> jedoch bin ich ziemlich überzeugt davon, daß man an einem Enduro mit Flat besser bedient ist.., zumindest, wenn man es artgerecht bewegt.



Nö  Ich fahr seit über 16Jahren mit Klicks im Gelände, mit Flat würds mich nur auf die Fresse hauen, wenn ich das jetzt probieren würde.

Und auf die Gefahr "Enduroverbot" zu bekommen, die Alberts fliegen auch direkt runter und NobbyNics kommen drauf..........UND ich werde die Reverb wahrscheinlich auch verbannen. 
Und nein, kein Eisdielenbike, sondern für meinen Einsatz angepasst


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. Februar 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Oh man, hier gehts ja schon wieder los
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das muss jeder so machen, wie er es für richtig hält. Im DH Bereich gibt es ja auch genug fahrer, die mit Klickies fahren. Für mich wäre es jetzt in lustigem Gelände nichts mehr. Einen Einsatzzweck für NNs finde ich aber in meinem Leben keinen mehr. Die mache ich mir nicht mal mehr auf das HR von meinem NerveXC. Vielleicht machen sie ja auf einem Corsser Sinn


----------



## gremlino (10. Februar 2011)

Jup, seh ich auch so, kommt auf die persönlichen Vorlieben und das Einsatzgebiet an. 
Meine Argumente ein Strive zu kaufen sind halt, das ich mehr oder weniger die "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" fürs Bergische Land (für den Boden hier ist der NN genial!) haben möchte.  Alpen und Bikepark interessieren mich nicht wirklich. 

Und dafür zählt für mich halt:
-Optik (das Nerve gefällt mir beispielsweise gar nicht)
-genügend Federwegsreserven (abfahrtslastig)
-stabiles und steifes Endurofahrwerk (bin 0,1Tonner )
-deutlich unter 14kg, da auch Touren bis 50-60km drin sein sollen
-Flaschenhalter (ganz wichtig  )
-Preis-Leistung (alternativ wäre es ein LV301 geworden)

in diesem Sinne


----------



## Otterauge (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe die XTR auch drauf, habe ein besseres gefühl mit Klickis..


----------



## doc_snyder (12. Februar 2011)

ich hab ja auch lange ueberlegt, ob nun nerve AM, strive oder alpinist das beste fuer mich sind. 

Heute in Koblenz auf dem nerve AM 8, dem strive 9 und dem torque alpinist (2010er Modell) gesessen. Tja, das alpinist gefiel mir am besten. Kann nicht genau erklaeren warum. Bloederweise muesste ich mich ja nochmal auf ein 2011er Alpinist draufsetzen zum Vergleich.

das nerve fand ich auch sehr nett, das strive auch - wobei sich das strive sehr ungewoehnlich faehrt! Ich glaube es liegt an dem tiefen Schwerpunkt. Das Heck ist sensibler als bei den anderen beiden und es hatte mMn am wenigsten Vortrieb beim pedalieren. Der Verkaeufer war zwar super freundlich, meinte es waere halt nicht auf mein Gewicht eingestellt und vermutlich zu weich. Leider hatte er es auch noch nicht im Gelaende getestet und konnte mir auch nicht mehr erzaehlen, als auf der homepage steht. Ich konnte mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, mit dem Strive 9 mit der einstellung dort mal eben eine laengere tour zu fahren. aber vll ist das gewoehnungssache. 

Mein persoenliches Fazit von Koblenz ist nun: Nach ein paar Runden ueber den Parkplatz ist man nicht viel schlauer als vorher. man muesste sie einfach auf nem guten trail testen.  

Achja nochwas: die extrem breiten Lenker haben mich etwas irritiert. Das 2010er Alpinist hatte noch einen "normalen" Lenker. Das 2011er laut Katalog ja auch einen breiten jetzt.


----------



## Montanez (13. Februar 2011)

An so bikes gehören aber auch breite Lenker. Wobei ich jetzt 711 nichtmals als sehr breit empfinde - das ist gewöhnungssache. Fahre ja schon nen 711er an meinem Hardtail. Allerdings wird das auch zweckentfremdet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (13. Februar 2011)

in die Entwicklung und Auswahl der extra breiten Lenker hat Canyon besonders viel Aufwand gesteckt. Nur das mit der Kommunikation klappt noch nicht so richtig:


----------



## -Soulride- (13. Februar 2011)

Wenn Leute Marketing machen die mit der Zielgruppe absolut nix zu tun haben


----------



## bliz2z (14. Februar 2011)

Btw. ich fahre die XTR Trail Pedale jetzt am Enduro und HT. Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und die Verarbeitung der Pedale ist auch super (Besser als z.B. Crank Brothers). 
Könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen die auch am DH zu fahren, wo ich bisher die Mallets dran habe.

Das Kommentar das Clicks nicht ans Enduro oder DH gehören ist mal reiner Schwachsinn  Siehe Worldcup..


----------



## Shlousi (14. Februar 2011)

hey,
mal ne frage hat das Strive die neuen Fox Gabeln mit der Kashima Beschichtung oder sind das andere??? 
Was fragt man sich nicht alles, wenn die Wartezeit soooooo lange ist


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. Februar 2011)

Bei allen Canyon Rädern werden OEM Gabeln ohne Kashima verbaut. Die Gabeln mit Beschichtung sind wohl nur als Aftermarket Versionen erhältlich.
Ich zähle auch schon die Tage, bis mein Alpinist endlich zu mir kommt...


----------



## gremlino (14. Februar 2011)

vielleicht sind bis KW22 die OEM Gabeln schon alle verbaut und nicht mehr lieferbar, dann können se ja upgrade auf Aftermarket machen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. Februar 2011)

Oder Du musst nochmal 12 Wochen Wartezeit draufpacken, bis die OEMs wieder lieferbar sind... 





Neee, das würde ich echt niemandem wünschen.


----------



## Wurzelmann (15. Februar 2011)

Ich möchte ja nicht zu sehr unken, aber dass das Strive pünktlich ausgeliefert wird, glaube ich eh erst wenn es vor der Tür steht


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Februar 2011)

Mitte Juni als Liefertermin ist doch O.K. für ein 2011er Bike.
Da bringen andere Firmen doch erst ihre Midseason Modelle raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (18. Februar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> War gestern im Showroom, da sich ein Freund für das Torque interessiert. Wir hatten unsere Ruhe bei den Torques, da alle anderen Kunden wegen dem Strive da waren...




ich bin einer, der sich für beide interessiert bzw. sich nicht entscheiden kann... kann mir einer weiterhelfen?

ins auge gefasst habe ich:
1. canyon strive esx 9.0 sl mit 12,9 kg und 160 /160 mm
2. canyon torque 9.0 vertride mit 13,4 kg und 180 / 180 mm

die beiden räder unterscheiden sich (abgesehen von den komponenten) ja wohl in erster linie durch die auslegung der geometrie (s.u.) sowie durch den federweg, selbst der gewichtsunterschied ist mit 0,5kg rel. gering. 

bislang war/bin ich reiner hardtail-fahrer (10,88kg, der focus liegt also nicht auf leichtbau), aber als ich vor etwa 2 jahren mal auf einem fully unterwegs war und ich zudem dann auch noch nen tag in einem bikepark verbracht habe, wurde bei mir der bedarf nach einem fully geweckt.  das hardtail bleibt aber im hause, ein fully soll's als ergänzung geben. lt. pps brauche ich ein M (183cm, 81cm SL, 83kg).

nun meine fragen:
- strive oder torque? 
- geh ich recht in der annahme, dass das strive "universeller" einsetzbar ist als das torque?
- sind die 160mm federweg am strive auch ausreichend für 1-3 bikepark-einsätze, nix allzu extremes?
- komm ich mit dem strive besser den berg hoch als mit dem torque?

voraussichtliches einsatzgebiet: tagestouren (auch in den alpen), zur not auch mal ne cc-tour auf den hausberg (weil's bergab einfach mehr spaß macht mit nem fully), selten mal ein tag im bikepark... ja, ich weiß, das spricht dann wohl für n cc-fully oder n nerve, aber für den "normalen" einsatz hab ich ja n hardtail. das fully soll ein extremeres bike sein für einen extremeren einsatz!

die geometrieunterschiede lauten wie folgt STRIVE - TORQUE:
sitzrohrwinkel 73,5 - 72,2
steuerrohr 125 - 135
lenkwinkel 66,5 - 65,7
tretlager-offset 9 - 22
kettenstreben 425,2 - 425
oberrohr 590 - 583
überstandshöhe 741 - 754
radstand 1145 - 1141

weiß einer, wofür ich mich entscheiden soll? und sagt jetzt bloß nicht, ich soll beide nehmen!!


----------



## ChrizZZz (18. Februar 2011)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> ins auge gefasst habe ich:
> 1. canyon strive esx 9.0 sl mit 12,9 kg und 160 /160 mm
> 2. canyon torque 9.0 vertride mit 13,4 kg und 180 / 180 mm
> 
> ...



Dann definitiv Strive.
Wundere mich gerade, dass das Torque nur 13,x kg haben soll ^^


----------



## gremlino (18. Februar 2011)

ich würde auch das Strive nehmen


----------



## daddy yo yo (18. Februar 2011)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Dann definitiv Strive.
> Wundere mich gerade, dass das Torque nur 13,x kg haben soll ^^


13,4 mit full xtr, formula the one und syntace parts... wobei, wenn man die stütze am strive gegen eine "normale" tauscht, dann wäre das strive auch gleich mal 300g leichter, also bei 12,6 vs. 13,4...


----------



## ChrizZZz (18. Februar 2011)

Mmh stimmt.
Die Rahmen haben gerade mal 400gr. Differenz.

Das Torque FRX wiegt halt noch nen Kilo mehr  Daher hab ich wohl angenommen es sei mehr.


----------



## Bench (18. Februar 2011)

also für ne "CC-Tour auf den Hausberg" würde ich ne Flasche am Rahmen nicht missen wollen, da ich dafür keinen Rucksack mit Trinkblase mitnehmen wollen würde.
Deswegen eindeutig Strive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chregibieri (19. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand das Bike Probegefahren?

Da ich aus der Schweiz bin und es nicht probefahren kann weiss ich nicht ob das Strive das Richtige ist.
Ich finde es ein Hammer Teil
aber ich habe sehr viel negatives gelesen. 
Kann mir jemand helfen??


----------



## Hans (19. Februar 2011)

das ist schon sonderbar, das bike ist noch nichtmal auf dem Markt, und man liest viel nagatives 

mir gefällt es, passt zu meinem Einsatzprofil, Ausstattung, Preis, 

Liefertermin KW17 - es kribbelt 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## aurbans (19. Februar 2011)

1.Strive´s die momentan bei Canyon zur Probe fahren bereitstehen sind ja Vorserienmodelle.
2.Ein Fully muss optimal auf dem Fahrer abgestimmt sein ( Federgabel-Dämpfer, Luftdruck, Druckstufe usw.),die Rahmengröße muss passen ,um eine grobe Aussage machen zu können.
3.Der Eindruck jedes einzelnen ist relativ und Geschmacksache.

Gruß Artur


----------



## Fischgesicht (19. Februar 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> das ist schon sonderbar, das bike ist noch nichtmal auf dem Markt, und man liest viel nagatives
> 
> mir gefällt es, passt zu meinem Einsatzprofil, Ausstattung, Preis,
> 
> ...



kribbeln ist noch sehr stark untertrieben
KW17 kann kommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronja (19. Februar 2011)

Ich war am 14.2. probefahren und man hat mir versichert, es seien keine Vorserienmodelle mehr


----------



## Fischgesicht (19. Februar 2011)

und? wie war dein Eindruck?


----------



## Beebob (19. Februar 2011)

Nun will ich auch mal meinen Senf zu der Frage Torque oder Strive abgeben.
Ich selbst fahre jetzt schon im 4.ten Jahr ein Torque FRX 9.o, allerdings mit
2-fach Kurbel. Übersetzung 24/38 hinten 11-32.
Mit dieser Übersetzung fahre ich, kann man auch Touren fahren.
Das Bike ist sehr wendig, hat ein mega Fahrwerk und sieht mächtig aus.
Okay das Gewicht ist schon viel - jetzt stelle ich mir das FRX mal leichter vor - raus kommt ein Torque Vertride, eigentlich das Bike für alles, Tour, Bikepark
und wenn ich will rüste ich auf 3-fach Kurbel um und jage die CC Fahrer. ;-)
Ich war letzte Woche bei Canyon - habe das Strive genau unter die Lupe genommen, dann im Laden gefahren und zum Schluß auf dem Parkplatz.
Mein Fazit - für den Bikepark, auf keinen Fall - wäre mir viel zu filigran, allein schon die Karbonstreben an den leichten Modellen.
Ich hätte immer Angst vor einen Sturz, wenn ich diese Karbonstreben am Rahmen hätte.
Naja und Sprünge - dafür ist meiner Meinung nach, die Hebelei viel zu anfällig. Buchsen, Lager und Verbindungteile werden sehr belastet, sobald man die härtere Gangart wählt. Wenn ich die Dämpferaufnahme und die Hebelei mit dem Torque vergleiche, sieht das Strive eher wie ein CC Bike aus. Okay, aber nur zum "Spazieren fahren", vielleicht zwar mehr Trails als
Waldautobahnen, aber dafür 160mm Federweg. Okay der Trend geht zwar zu immer federweg - in allen Bereichen CC, Am, Enduro.
Das Bike ist nicht schlecht - keine Frage, aber über eins sollten sich die Leute im Klaren sein, die es sich kaufen möchten, werden oder schon gemacht haben. Das Bike ist schön, technisch, stylisch, aber bitte nicht für den Bikepark benutzen, denn dann geht es kaputt.
Wer Tour und Bikepark will, der sollte besser zum Torque greifen.
Eine Probefahrt auf dem Bikeparkplatz bei Canyon, mit nicht richtig abgestimmten Federelementen gibt noch nicht das ganze Verhalten des Strives wider.ab. Bei 1,75m Körpergr. bin ich das Bike in Gr. M gefahren.
Mein Eindruck, kurzes Oberrohr wie beim Torque, dadurch eine nicht zu gestrecke Sitzposition. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, das die Front gegenüber einem Torque viel tiefer war - fast wie bei einem CCBike.
Das Bike ist dadurch bestimmt gut bergauf zu fahren. Da ich selber in der Überlegung stehe, ob ich eher ein Nerve Modell oder ein Strive als Zweitbike zum Touren kaufen werde, habe ich die Bikes zusammen fotografiert, um den Vergleich der Geometrie besser zu sehen.
Die Bilder und noch von anderen Canyon Bikes werde ich den nächsten Tagen in meinem Profil hinterlegen.
Nehmt diesen Bericht jetzt nicht als Kritik auf und bombardiert mich nun mit Vorwürfen oder Gegenargumenten. Ich habe euch nur meinen eindruck zu dem Strive wiedergegeben - vielleicht wurde ja genau dadurch die eine oder andere Frage oder Gedanke von euch beantwortet.


----------



## Ronja (20. Februar 2011)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> und? wie war dein Eindruck?



Ok, also, ich bin 1,72 und habe das M gefahren. Ich muß vorausschicken, daß ich ein Torque Vertride in M habe. Das geht schon sehr gut zum Touren und liegt bergab satt auf der Piste, ich liebe das Teil. 
Ich hatte nun den Gedanken, das Torque mit Stahlfedern aufzurüsten und mehr in Richtung bergab zu optimieren und für eigentliche Touren ein Strive zu kaufen. Hintergrund ist dabei in erster Linie das Gewicht, weil ich mit einer Freundin fahre, die nur HT fährt und es nicht richtig passt.
Natürlich habe ich das Strive auch nur auf dem Hof rumgerollert, die Sitzposition fand ich sehr angenehm, nicht ganz so aufrecht wie beim Torque, aber auch noch nicht gestreckt. Rein optisch (habe mich fotografieren lassen) sah es so aus, dass ich schon recht weit über dem Hinterrad hänge, war darüber sogar erst erschrocken, habe aber dann das Gefühl gehabt, aus einem angenehmen Winkel heraus nach vorn zu treten.
Untersteuern habe ich nicht bemerkt. Ich bin ein paar mal aus dem Stand voll angefahren und hatte das Gefühl, dass es schön beschleunigt, hatte allerdings auch die leichteste und teuerste Variante zum Testen, mit den Carbon-LR, ich weiß jetzt nicht wie viel Anteil diese an der Leichtfüßigkeit haben, die das Bike ausstrahlte.
Einen Aha-Effekt hatte ich, als ich die Gabel auf 120 abgesenkt hatte, der Sitzwinkel wurde derart steiler, dass ich mich an mein Nerve MR erinnert fühlte, welches ich mal hatte und das Fahren in der Ebene neben einem HT her nicht mehr so aussichtlos schien.
Was echt eine Offenbarung war, war die Funktion der Reverbsattelstütze, die ich mir auf jeden Fall gönnen werde. Habe bis jetzt GD, die auch gut geht, aber das stufenlose Absenken hat schon was für sich. Außerdem bewegt sie sich irgendwie lautlos.
Tja, jetzt bin ich am Grübeln, ich habe das Modell mit Hammerschmidt bestellt, die wollte ich ans Torque bauen und die XTR dann aufs Strive, wegen dem Gewicht. 
Aber anderseits liegt mir nun das LTD auch in der Nase. Die Carbonstrebe wirkt sehr massiv, aber dennoch traue ich dem auch nicht so ganz.
Was auch ist, dass die Winkel von Torque und dem Strive nur 1Grad auseinander liegen, und die beiden sich von Handling schon sehr ähneln. 
Ich werde noch ein Helius AC Probe fahren, das hat deutlich andere Winkel und setzt sich mehr ab und dann eine Entscheidung treffen.
Wenn Strive, dann vielleicht doch das 9.0 ohne LTD, weil die Carbon-LR, da liest man bislang zu wenig drüber um die einzuschätzen.

Gruß Ronja


----------



## Hans (20. Februar 2011)

ist Dir das M bei 1,72 m nicht zu groß ?
Ich bin 1,74 m, hab aber mit 79 cm Schrittlänge relativ kurze Beine und hab mir das S bestellt. Fahr zur zeit das Liteville 301 und das Ellsworth Element jeweils in S und würde das Strive nicht in M haben wollen.


Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Ronja (20. Februar 2011)

Hi, Hans, nein, passte perfekt, habe bei 172 SL 82.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barthi (20. Februar 2011)

[gelöscht]


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo Ronja!
Vielen Dank für Deinen Fahrbericht, dieser steigert meine Vorfreude auf KW22!! 
Hab' zwar schon bestellt, möchte aber in den nächsten Wochen auf jeden Fall auch endlich noch mal selbst 'ne Proberunde drehen...


----------



## gremlino (20. Februar 2011)

Die ham ja tatsächlich ein ESX jetzt im Showroom.....gerade auf der HP gesehen.

Hat da jemand mal ein Originalfoto von? Mich würde speziell der Hinterbau interessieren. 

Hab in Koblenz ja letztes Jahr nur die Aluversion live gesehen, aber Carbon bestellt.......


----------



## Beebob (20. Februar 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Die ham ja tatsächlich ein ESX jetzt im Showroom.....gerade auf der HP gesehen.
> 
> Hat da jemand mal ein Originalfoto von? Mich würde speziell der Hinterbau interessieren.
> 
> Hab in Koblenz ja letztes Jahr nur die Aluversion live gesehen, aber Carbon bestellt.......



werde gleich mal die neuesten Fotos in meinem Profil hinterlegen


----------



## gremlino (20. Februar 2011)

@Beebob: Thx 

Das ESX im Showroom hat ja als Sitz- und Kettenstrebenschutz Gummiauflagen. Sehr coole und dezente Lösung  
Weiß jemand ob die in der Serie auch drauf kommen?

Die XTR Kurbeln sind ja normal auch nicht auf dem LTD, passen aber optisch sehr gut 

Noch 14Wochen........


----------



## Spiike (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo Ronja

Wie gross war die differnez von der Rockshox Reverb zur zur Sattelstütze?
Bin 1.74 und habe eine SL von 80.5, d.h. genau in der mitte von S und M. Ich habe ein M bestellt ohne zu testen und krieg langsam .....


----------



## Ronja (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo, spiike, ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wieviele cm, aber die Reverb war nicht bis zum Anschlag drin, sondern 3-4cm draussen und ich habe noch etwas rausziehen müssen, schätze so auf 5-6cm.

Zum Ltd, ja es steht mit XTR-kurbel da, kommt schöner als die RF-kurbel, die es letztendlich haben wird, aber naja.

Was denkt ihr denn über den Carbon LRS?


----------



## Wurzelmann (21. Februar 2011)

Mir schauen auf den Bildern die Vorbauten, insbes. beim ESX zu lang aus. Da kann ich ja gleich mal etwas kürzeres, farbiges ins Auge fassen 

Ach, und danke für die Bilder. Jetzt wird die Sache langsam interessant.


----------



## Der Flo (21. Februar 2011)

Servus, 

habe mir auch das 8.0 "blind" bestellt. Bin bislang ein Ghost ERT mit 140mm Federweg gefahren und wollte ein Tourenbike mit guten Downhilleigenschaften. Ich stecke mal genug Vertrauen in das Canyon-Team, dass das Strive zwischen der Nerve und Torque Serie angesiedelt ist.
Frage an die, die das Strive schon "anfahren" konnten: Wie laut ist die Kettenführung? Bin bislang nur 3 Kettenblätter vorne gefahren und kann mir das überhaupt nicht vorstellen...

Danke für die Infos vorab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (21. Februar 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe mir auch das 8.0 "blind" bestellt. Bin bislang ein Ghost ERT mit 140mm Federweg gefahren und wollte ein Tourenbike mit guten Downhilleigenschaften. Ich stecke mal genug Vertrauen in das Canyon-Team, dass das Strive zwischen der Nerve und Torque Serie angesiedelt ist.
> Frage an die, die das Strive schon "anfahren" konnten: Wie laut ist die Kettenführung? Bin bislang nur 3 Kettenblätter vorne gefahren und kann mir das überhaupt nicht vorstellen...
> ...



Also ich habe nicht blind bestellt, sondern "gekauft wie (auf dem Bildschirm) gesehen" 

Über die Kettenführung mache ich mir keine Sorgen (sorry, das hilft Dir jetzt narürlich garnicht). Jegliches geklapper geht bei mir im Japsen und Stöhnen der Anstrenung unter. Und bergab bewirkt sie ja ohnehin das gegenteil von Geklapper


----------



## Ronja (21. Februar 2011)

Kettenführung habe ich nicht gehört, hab allerdings auch nicht bewußt drauf geachtet.
Angesiedelt zwischen Torque und Nerve AM trifft es voll. Es ist ein "feudaler Tourer".


----------



## Spiike (21. Februar 2011)

Besten Dank Ronja!!! 
Da die Zweifel weg sind, ist nur noch Freude angesagt. 

@ Flo ich war nicht Blind sondern geblendet.


Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass die Carbon LRS meine Fahrten "beissen" mögen.


----------



## Chregibieri (21. Februar 2011)

Guten Tag weiss jemad die Lieferzeit für das Strive es 9.0 ? in schwarz


----------



## gremlino (21. Februar 2011)

chregibieri schrieb:


> guten tag weiss jemad die lieferzeit für das strive es 9.0 ? In schwarz



s  kw24
m  kw22
l  kw24


----------



## Chregibieri (21. Februar 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> s  kw24
> m  kw22
> l  kw24




Vielen Dank 


Hast du noch eine Idee welche grösse ich brauche?
eher M oder L

Grösse 177cm 
Schrittlänge 89cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Flo (21. Februar 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> Besten Dank Ronja!!!
> Da die Zweifel weg sind, ist nur noch Freude angesagt.
> 
> @ Flo ich war nicht Blind sondern geblendet.
> ...



--> Ja bei mir schwinden nun auch mehr die Zweifel und ich freue mich schon richtig auf den Juni! Hoffentlich kommt das Bike tatsächlich in KW 22, dann kann ich es gleich beim 24h-Mountainbike Rennen im Münchner Olympiapark "probefahren" 

@Chregibieri: Ich würde an deiner Stelle M nehmen.


----------



## Chregibieri (21. Februar 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> --> Ja bei mir schwinden nun auch mehr die Zweifel und ich freue mich schon richtig auf den Juni! Hoffentlich kommt das Bike tatsächlich in KW 22, dann kann ich es gleich beim 24h-Mountainbike Rennen im Münchner Olympiapark "probefahren"
> 
> @Chregibieri: Ich würde an deiner Stelle M nehmen.




Was hat du genommen? 
und ist das Bike stabil?


----------



## Der Flo (21. Februar 2011)

Chregibieri schrieb:


> Was hat du genommen?
> und ist das Bike stabil?



Ich habe L genommen, bin aber auch 10cm länger als du...
Ob's stabil ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich gehöre zu denen, die auf das Know-How von Canyon vertrauen, sich von dem guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und der geilen Optik beeinflussen lassen haben. Allerdings gehe ich stark davon aus, dass es stabil ist. Zumindest sollte es das Rennen besser überstehen als ich


----------



## gremlino (21. Februar 2011)

Chregibieri schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> 
> Hast du noch eine Idee welche grösse ich brauche?
> ...



Schrittlänge wirklich 89cm? Kommt mir recht viel vor bei deiner Körpergröße.......
Von deiner Körpergröße her wäre es M, von der Schrittlänge L.

Ich hab bei 184cm und SL86cm das Strive in L genommen, M bin ich gefahren, das war mir fürs Touren zu klein. Bikepark wäre es okay.


----------



## Wurzelmann (21. Februar 2011)

Chregibieri schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> 
> Hast du noch eine Idee welche grösse ich brauche?
> ...



Bei der Schrittlänge wird es mit dem M und der Reverb schon recht knapp. Das musst Du Dir noch einmal genau anschauen. Ich habe SL 90 und habe bei der Bestellung rumgerechnet, ob das L für mich langt. Da die 420mm Reverb verbaut ist, geht's sich noch aus. Nach meiner Rechnung ist es bis SL 93cm noch ok. Zumindest so wie ich sitze und rechne.

Das M hat ein 5cm kürzeres Sitzrohr, ginge nach meiner Rechnung also bis 88cm SL. Könnte also gerade so reichen, je nachdem wie Du sitzt.

Dass L ist für dich von der Oberrohrlänge sicher auch ein bißchen lang. Das musst Du einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## bansaiman (24. Februar 2011)

Ronja schrieb:


> Ok, also, ich bin 1,72 und habe das M gefahren. Ich muß vorausschicken, daß ich ein Torque Vertride in M habe. Das geht schon sehr gut zum Touren und liegt bergab satt auf der Piste, ich liebe das Teil.
> Ich hatte nun den Gedanken, das Torque mit Stahlfedern aufzurüsten und mehr in Richtung bergab zu optimieren und für eigentliche Touren ein Strive zu kaufen. Hintergrund ist dabei in erster Linie das Gewicht, weil ich mit einer Freundin fahre, die nur HT fährt und es nicht richtig passt.
> Natürlich habe ich das Strive auch nur auf dem Hof rumgerollert, die Sitzposition fand ich sehr angenehm, nicht ganz so aufrecht wie beim Torque, aber auch noch nicht gestreckt. Rein optisch (habe mich fotografieren lassen) sah es so aus, dass ich schon recht weit über dem Hinterrad hänge, war darüber sogar erst erschrocken, habe aber dann das Gefühl gehabt, aus einem angenehmen Winkel heraus nach vorn zu treten.
> Untersteuern habe ich nicht bemerkt. Ich bin ein paar mal aus dem Stand voll angefahren und hatte das Gefühl, dass es schön beschleunigt, hatte allerdings auch die leichteste und teuerste Variante zum Testen, mit den Carbon-LR, ich weiß jetzt nicht wie viel Anteil diese an der Leichtfüßigkeit haben, die das Bike ausstrahlte.
> ...


----------



## gremlino (24. Februar 2011)

ESX in M in schwarz jetzt ausverkauft


----------



## Wurzelmann (25. Februar 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> ESX in M in schwarz jetzt ausverkauft



Krass! Es ist Februar UND das Bike ist noch nicht mal auf dem Markt. 

Da kann sich Canyon gratulieren; und langsam mit der Zuteilung anfangen. Von Verkaufen im klassischen Sinn kann man da ja kaum mehr sprechen 

Ich mache gerade meinen ersten Dämpferservice bei Toxo mit. Das macht richtig Lust auf RockShox  Wenn es so weiter geht, ist mein Strive vor meinem Nerve fahrbereit.


----------



## gremlino (25. Februar 2011)

wer weiss wie groß das Fertigungslos war.......vielleicht nur 100Stück


----------



## Spiike (26. Februar 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> wer weiss wie groß das Fertigungslos war.......vielleicht nur 100Stück


 

egal, ich hab eins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (26. Februar 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> egal, ich hab eins!




Bestellet oder schon zu Hause?

Wie fährt es sich und welche Größe bei welcher Fahrergröße? erzählen erzählen


----------



## Hans (26. Februar 2011)

meins kommt KW17 - und wennes ein "großer Wurf" wird, wovon ich ausgehe, dann hab ich eins 

und mit langjähriger Erfahrung kann man sehr wohl an den Geometriedaten des bike ziemlich genau ermitteln, welche Größe ich brauche.

Und sollte ich  trotz allem nicht zufrieden sein, innerhalb 4 Wochen kann man es problemlos zurückgeben 

Schöne  Grüße

Hans


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (26. Februar 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> wer weiss wie groß das Fertigungslos war.......vielleicht nur 100Stück



Wäre doch super! Wir hätten dann nicht nur ein nigelnagelneues Strive, sondern sogar die "limited edition"! :-D


----------



## Spiike (26. Februar 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Bestellet oder schon zu Hause?
> 
> Wie fährt es sich und welche Größe bei welcher Fahrergröße? erzählen erzählen


 

meins kommt auch KW17  in der Grösse M (174 / SL 80.5)- ob gut oder nicht werden wir sehen!

ich hoffe das mein kona bis dahin überlebt


----------



## heckenheini (27. Februar 2011)

Mal ganz was anderes, gehört zum Lieferumfang eigentlich auch ein Kettenstrebenschutz?
Weil auf den Fotos bei Canyon ist nur bei den Carbonrahmen ein Kettenstrebenschutz zu erkennen.


----------



## Wurzelmann (27. Februar 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Mal ganz was anderes, gehört zum Lieferumfang eigentlich auch ein Kettenstrebenschutz?
> Weil auf den Fotos bei Canyon ist nur bei den Carbonrahmen ein Kettenstrebenschutz zu erkennen.



Also bei meinem Nerve musste ich 2009 einen separat ordern. 

Mittlerweile habe ich aber einen Fahrradschlauch als Schutz um die Kettenstrebe gewickelt. Das sieht m.E. besser aus und sollte auch wesentlich haltbarer sein, als der Neoprenschutz.


----------



## Xeleux (27. Februar 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Mal ganz was anderes, gehört zum Lieferumfang eigentlich auch ein Kettenstrebenschutz?
> Weil auf den Fotos bei Canyon ist nur bei den Carbonrahmen ein Kettenstrebenschutz zu erkennen.



ja, der kettenstrebenschutz ist im lieferumfang enthalten...


----------



## heckenheini (27. Februar 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Nerve musste ich 2009 einen separat ordern.
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich aber einen Fahrradschlauch als Schutz um die Kettenstrebe gewickelt. Das sieht m.E. besser aus und sollte auch wesentlich haltbarer sein, als der Neoprenschutz.



Das ist ja eher ärgerlich das sowas simples nicht dabei ist



Xeleux schrieb:


> ja, der kettenstrebenschutz ist im lieferumfang enthalten...



Na dann hoff ich mal das du Recht behälst, ansonsten wäre ja auch ein entsprechender vermerk seitens Canyon angebracht.


----------



## Markdierk (28. Februar 2011)

Da es nichtmehr zu bestellen ist und an meinem AM (2011) auch einer dran war würde ich zu 99% sagen dass immer einer dran ist.
Sogar der Rahmen war beklebt mit Schutzfolie.
Das mag ich an Canyon, das sind Details, die mich eindeutig positiv einem Unternehmen gegenüber stimmen.

"ärgerlich" mag es sein, sollte so etwas nicht dabei sein, verwunderlich finde ich es aber nicht. Sieht man sich mal an, dass in der Lebensmittelindustrie einzelne Gramms an Inhalt gespart werden.

Ich seh es einfach als guten Service, das sollte man doch auch mal festhalten.

Kettenstrebenschutz/fehlender minimaler Inhalt * XXXXXXX macht eben auch Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ember (28. Februar 2011)

Hab gerade das letzte Strive ESX LTD in Größe L bestellt.
UFF,Glück gehabt!

Grüße


----------



## gremlino (28. Februar 2011)

Ember schrieb:


> Hab gerade das letzte Strive ESX LTD in Größe L bestellt.
> UFF,Glück gehabt!
> 
> Grüße



Tatsache  Dann willkommen im Club 

Gut das meins in Größe L schon bestellt und bestätigt wurde


----------



## Chregibieri (6. März 2011)

Weiss jemand die Lieferzeiten für das Strive es 9.0 ?


----------



## Spiike (6. März 2011)

Chregibieri schrieb:


> Weiss jemand die Lieferzeiten für das Strive es 9.0 ?


 

black              brown

S KW 24* KW 25*  M KW 24* KW 26*  L KW 24* KW 25*


----------



## wildermarkus (6. März 2011)

Steht doch alles da!!

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2100


----------



## Spiike (6. März 2011)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Steht doch alles da!!
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2100


 

ausser für uns Schweizer! Wir können weder Online bestellen noch die Lieferwochen sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onra1979 (7. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte eine Frage an diejenigen, die bis schon Erfahrungen mit einem anodisierten Rahmen von Canyon gemacht haben. Bei meinem letzten Besuch in Koblenz ist mit aufgefallen, das beim Strive ES 9.0 die Schaltseilhülle für die Hammerschmidt schon jetzt Teile vom Canyon Schriftzug abgekratzt haben. Ist das bereits bei anderen Bikes vorgekommen, oder liegt es daran, das es noch immer ein Vorserienmodell ist?

Ich weiß von meinem aktuellen Cube, das die Schriftzüge hier mit einem speziellen Laserverfahren in die Oberfläche eingearbeitet werden und damit nahezu unverwüstlich sind.

Schon jetzt danke für eure Antwort...!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (7. März 2011)

bei meinem anodisierten torque von 09 sind alle decals schon ordentlich fleckig also schon viele stellen ohne lack da hilft nur alles abzumachen^^


----------



## Der Flo (7. März 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> ausser für uns Schweizer! Wir können weder Online bestellen noch die Lieferwochen sehen



Das ist ja krass - wusst' ich gar nicht. Aber anscheinend gibt es auch canyon.ch, was nichts mit Canyon aus Koblenz zu tun hat. Daher dürfen die vermutlich aus markenrechtlichen Gründen nicht in die Schweiz versenden/verkaufen...


----------



## 22lightning (11. März 2011)

Hi alle zusammen!
Habe leider heute eine schlechte Nachricht bekommen. Habe am ersten Bestell-Tag ein Strive ES 9.0 Gr.S bestellt und die KW 17 als Liefertermin gehabt. Heute morgen habe ich einen Anruf von Canyon erhalten, dass beim fertigen Probleme auf getaucht sind die sich am Prototyp-Bike nicht gezeigt haben und sich daher der Liefertermin auf KW 22 verschiebt. 
Hat noch jemand heute einen Anruf erhalten oder weiß jemand was das genauere Problem ist?
Als entschädigung erhalte ich ein Canyon Notizblock  SUPER!!!! Und eine limitierte Oakley Bike Brille mit Canyon Schriftzug im Wert von 150!
Hoffe für euch das nicht alle betroffen sind. Für mich ist es *******!!!!
Gruss Sascha


----------



## Wurzelmann (11. März 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen!
> Habe leider heute eine schlechte Nachricht bekommen. Habe am ersten Bestell-Tag ein Strive ES 9.0 Gr.S bestellt und die KW 17 als Liefertermin gehabt. Heute morgen habe ich einen Anruf von Canyon erhalten, dass beim fertigen Probleme auf getaucht sind die sich am Prototyp-Bike nicht gezeigt haben und sich daher der Liefertermin auf KW 22 verschiebt.
> Hat noch jemand heute einen Anruf erhalten oder weiß jemand was das genauere Problem ist?
> Als entschädigung erhalte ich ein Canyon Notizblock  SUPER!!!! Und eine limitierte Oakley Bike Brille mit Canyon Schriftzug im Wert von 150!
> ...



Natürlich sind da alle betroffen. Ich habe die Nachricht auch bekommen. Überrascht bin ich nicht (ich unke ja schon seit Wochen bzgl. KW17), aber toll ist es nicht. Mal schauen, wie sich die Auftragslage bei mir in den nächsten Wochen entwickelt. Vielleicht sattel ich doch noch auf ein Speci Enduro um.


----------



## Shlousi (11. März 2011)

Ich hatte keine Lust mehr bei dem guten Wetter noch länger auf mein Strive zu warten und hab gestern ein Speci Enduro geordert. Jetzt heißt es nur noch maximal 1 Woche warten und keine 12 Wochen mehr... Wünsch euch noch ein kurzweiliges Warten.
Beste grüße und ich bin hier raus.


----------



## SteffF (11. März 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen!
> Habe leider heute eine schlechte Nachricht bekommen. Habe am ersten Bestell-Tag ein Strive ES 9.0 Gr.S bestellt und die KW 17 als Liefertermin gehabt. Heute morgen habe ich einen Anruf von Canyon erhalten, dass beim fertigen Probleme auf getaucht sind die sich am Prototyp-Bike nicht gezeigt haben und sich daher der Liefertermin auf KW 22 verschiebt.
> Hat noch jemand heute einen Anruf erhalten oder weiß jemand was das genauere Problem ist?
> Als entschädigung erhalte ich ein Canyon Notizblock  SUPER!!!! Und eine limitierte Oakley Bike Brille mit Canyon Schriftzug im Wert von 150!
> ...



Ich bin ebenfalls betroffen (Strive ES 9 Größe M), bin mir allerdings noch nicht sicher wie ich darauf reagieren soll (Storno oder warten).
Die Info muß ich übers Wochenende erst mal setzen lassen.

Gruß, Steff


----------



## 22lightning (11. März 2011)

Hat einer von euch eine genauere Aussage über das Problem für die verzögerung erhalten?
Wäre schon interessant den Grund zu kennen!?!?


----------



## Fischgesicht (11. März 2011)

Ich war auch einer der ersten besteller und hab keine Nachricht bekommen. War eins in L und black. HMMM evtl hab ich ja Glück. Wenn net hat sichs ausgestrivet


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (11. März 2011)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (11. März 2011)

war auch wer mit nem Strive es 9 in L dabei?


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (11. März 2011)

Jaaa, ich...
Aber meins kommt eh' erst KW22 -  hoffentlich, bzw. vielleicht!? :'(


----------



## gremlino (12. März 2011)

Strive ESX in L, hab gerade Post bekommen.

Auch inklusive Canyon Notizbuch (vielleicht schreibe ich da ein Tagebuch "Mein Weg zum neuen Canyon", genug Seiten hat es auf jeden Fall).
Laut beiligendem Schreiben Auszug Zitat: "............Die Vielzahl von sehr engen Toleranzen stellt in der Serienproduktion eine besondere Herausforderung dar, besonders während des Anlaufs der Serienproduktion. Ergebnisse unserer Stichprobentests haben uns daher zu unumgänglichen Anpassungen gezwungen. Für diese Optimierung hat bedauerlicher Weise eine verspätete Auslieferung zur Folge. Ihr Termin verschiebt sich somit auf die Woche 24.............."

Ehemals KW22, keine konkreten Angaben was geändert wurde.....

Warten auf weiteres.....  ich nehms mit Humor


----------



## Bagaluti (12. März 2011)

Ich auch! Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, das die ersten gefertigten Rahmen nicht zu gebrauchen waren...

War mir irgendwie klar das es, aus welchem Grund auch immer,  zu einer Verzögerung kommt. Naja, ich nehme die Oakley Brille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ralf


----------



## heckenheini (12. März 2011)

Jep mein güldenes 7.0 in M kommt nun auch erst in der 22KW statt in der 19KW.


----------



## Fischgesicht (12. März 2011)

hab auch Post bekommen. Schicker Notizblock!!! :-(


----------



## heckenheini (13. März 2011)

Was hats eigentlich mit der Oakley Brille auf sich ?
Gibt es die nur wenn man eins der 9er Modelle bestellt hat?
Ich hab das 7er bestellt und auch das Schreiben mit dem Notitzblock bekommen.
Habt Ihr die Brille jetzt für Lau bekommen oder könnt Ihr sie für "nur" 150
käuflich erwerben?


----------



## gremlino (13. März 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Was hats eigentlich mit der Oakley Brille auf sich ?
> Gibt es die nur wenn man eins der 9er Modelle bestellt hat?
> Ich hab das 7er bestellt und auch das Schreiben mit dem Notitzblock bekommen.
> Habt Ihr die Brille jetzt für Lau bekommen oder könnt Ihr sie für "nur" 150
> käuflich erwerben?



Hängt das mit dem Bestelldatum zusammen?! Würde ich mal so sehen, weil hab auch ein 9er bestellt und keine Brille bekommen.


----------



## hackspechtchen (13. März 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> ausser für uns Schweizer! Wir können weder Online bestellen noch die Lieferwochen sehen


 
Da könnt ihr Schweizer euch mal an die eigene Nase fassen: In der Schweiz gibt es irgendeine Firma, die auch Canyon heißt. Und diese hat erwirkt, dass Canyon keine Fahrräder unter dem Namen Canyon in der Schweiz verkaufen darf.
Aktuell wird es so gehandhabt, dass Fahrräder für CH-Kunden in grenznahe UPS-Filialen geliefert werden. Der Schweizer darf dann antanzen und sein Fahrrad selber in die Schweiz importieren und mit dem Zoll rumkaspern (nochmal an die eigene schweizer Nase fassen).

Alternative: Kauf doch das schweizer Canyon. Vielleichts ists ja auch ein Fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spiike (13. März 2011)

hackspechtchen schrieb:


> Da könnt ihr Schweizer euch mal an die eigene Nase fassen: In der Schweiz gibt es irgendeine Firma, die auch Canyon heißt. Und diese hat erwirkt, dass Canyon keine Fahrräder unter dem Namen Canyon in der Schweiz verkaufen darf.
> Aktuell wird es so gehandhabt, dass Fahrräder für CH-Kunden in grenznahe UPS-Filialen geliefert werden. Der Schweizer darf dann antanzen und sein Fahrrad selber in die Schweiz importieren und mit dem Zoll rumkaspern (nochmal an die eigene schweizer Nase fassen).
> 
> Alternative: Kauf doch das schweizer Canyon. Vielleichts ists ja auch ein Fahrrad


 

Was bist du für ein Vogel 


Ich hab ja das Deutschte dem Schweizer Bike vorgezogen, sofern die Lieferfrist nicht ins .... geht!!!
Canyon Deutschland hat das Markenrecht in der Schweiz verpennt! Leider


----------



## hackspechtchen (13. März 2011)

Oh Entschuldigung, hab dich nach Lesen zweier deiner Postings für 'ne ahnungslose Heulsuse gehalten. Aber wenn du alles weißt, warum behauptest du dann so einen Unsinn wie im Nachbarthread (Benachteiligung der Schweizer) und heulst hier rum, weshalb du aus der Schweiz nicht offiziell ein Canyon kaufen kannst?

Ist doch alles schön so wie es ist. Also nichts für ungut


----------



## Spiike (13. März 2011)

hackspechtchen schrieb:


> Oh Entschuldigung, hab dich nach Lesen zweier deiner Postings für 'ne ahnungslose Heulsuse gehalten. Aber wenn du alles weißt, warum behauptest du dann so einen Unsinn wie im Nachbarthread (Benachteiligung der Schweizer) und heulst hier rum, weshalb du aus der Schweiz nicht offiziell ein Canyon kaufen kannst?
> 
> Ist doch alles schön so wie es ist. Also nichts für ungut


 

Deine Probleme möcht ich haben.

Ich möcht ja nur wissen WANN mein bestelltes Bike (anfangs Nov. 2010) kommt. Von Canyon habe ich noch keine Antwort erhalten! 

Peace


----------



## Bagaluti (13. März 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Was hats eigentlich mit der Oakley Brille auf sich ?
> Gibt es die nur wenn man eins der 9er Modelle bestellt hat?
> Ich hab das 7er bestellt und auch das Schreiben mit dem Notitzblock bekommen.
> Habt Ihr die Brille jetzt für Lau bekommen oder könnt Ihr sie für "nur" 150
> käuflich erwerben?



Hi,

also ich hab das 8.0 im Oktober bestellt. Die Brille gibts als Entschuldigung für die Verzögerung.

Herzlichen Gruß

Ralf


----------



## andthi (13. März 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich hab das 8.0 im Oktober bestellt. Die Brille gibts als Entschuldigung für die Verzögerung.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,
also ich hab am 24.10.10 ein Nerve AM bestellt.
Am 29.10.10 bin ich auf ein Strive ES 8.0 in der Farbe gold umgestiegen.
Also ich kann nur das Schreiben mit einem Notizblock bestätigen.
Es wurde bei mir ein Verzug von der KW19 auf die KW22 mitgeteilt.

Stellt das Radon Slide 160 eine Alternative dar?
Kann jemand was über die Hauptunterschiede sagen?

Gruß
andthi


----------



## Montanez (13. März 2011)

andthi schrieb:


> Stellt das Radon Slide 160 eine Alternative dar?
> Kann jemand was über die Hauptunterschiede sagen?



Aber sicher! Das Slide 160 ist ein langerprobtes und oft getestetes und für gut befundenes Enduro mit 160mm an der Front und am Heck. Daher prinzipiell gleiches Einsatzgebiet wie das Strive! Vielleicht ein bißchen mehr in Richtung All Mountain!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (13. März 2011)

slide ist für mich keine Alternative.
Hab mich schon voll auf den LRS, Kurbel und Sattelstütze vom Strive eingeschossen :-(
evtl Votec ???


----------



## Bench (13. März 2011)

oder Torque Alpinist


----------



## Fischgesicht (13. März 2011)

meine größe Lieferdatum KW 20. Da kann ich dann auch noch 2 Wochen aufs Strive warten.


----------



## Bagaluti (13. März 2011)

...mmmhhhh. Das Slide 160 8.0 ist preislich interessant. Das gegenüber dem Strive 8.0 eingesparte Geld könnte man z.B. in die RS Sattelstütze investieren.

Und sich die Oakley Brille selber kaufen.


----------



## Fischgesicht (13. März 2011)

wie schauts da mit Lieferdatum aus ?


----------



## Bench (13. März 2011)

müsstest du anrufen, ist nicht erhältlich im H&S Onlineshop.

im Forum hieß es mal, die 2011er kommen mitte April.


----------



## Fischgesicht (13. März 2011)

ok danke


----------



## Bagaluti (13. März 2011)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> slide ist für mich keine Alternative.
> Hab mich schon voll auf den LRS, Kurbel und Sattelstütze vom Strive eingeschossen :-(
> evtl Votec ???




Ja an  Votec hab ich auch schon gedacht. Das VSX käme da in Frage. Nochmal ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen...


----------



## Fischgesicht (13. März 2011)

vsx genau. Im Konfigurator kommt schon was passables zusammen. Hab nur keine Ahnung wie lange es dauert bis zur Lieferung ???


----------



## Bench (13. März 2011)

schau mal hier: Votec V.SX
und hier: Votec Wartezimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. März 2011)

Ihr wartet 7 Monate auf ein Rad???

Respekt, das ist länger als einige auf heiß begehrte Autos warten 

Drücke euch die Daumen, dass ihr ohne Spinnweben und vor Mitte des Jahres euer "optimiertes" Rad ausfahren könnt.

Alternativ werden bei einigen Händlern günstig Remedys 2010 verkauft, vielleicht mit 36er Gabel eine Alternative?

Gruesse


----------



## Ember (14. März 2011)

weiß jemand, ob die Carbonfelgen vom Strive LTD (DT Swiss ESX 1550) auf Tubeless umrüstbar sind? 
Habe beste erfahrungen mit Schwalbe auf Crossmaxx. 

Gruß und Dank
Ember


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. März 2011)

.


----------



## Ember (14. März 2011)




----------



## DailyRaider (14. März 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> Was bist du für ein Vogel
> 
> 
> Ich hab ja das Deutschte dem Schweizer Bike vorgezogen, sofern die Lieferfrist nicht ins .... geht!!!
> Canyon Deutschland hat das Markenrecht in der Schweiz verpennt! Leider



Der Tiefflieger bist ja mal eindeutig du  Wenn ein Eidgenössicher Betrieb meint, dass er sich das Namensrecht für seine Hinterhofklitsche sichern muss, dann kannst dich bei denen beschweren aber hier im Forum andere Leuet beleidigen lässt du mal bitte.


----------



## Spiike (15. März 2011)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> Der Tiefflieger bist ja mal eindeutig du  Wenn ein Eidgenössicher Betrieb meint, dass er sich das Namensrecht für seine Hinterhofklitsche sichern muss, dann kannst dich bei denen beschweren aber hier im Forum andere Leuet beleidigen lässt du mal bitte.


 


Tief fliegen ist geil! 

Wollte weder jemanden Beleidigen noch sonst was! 
(Die Differenzen in Ironie und Wahrnehmungen sind im Deutschsprachigenraum grösser als ich dachte)


Sorry an den Vogel (hackspechtchen)! 


Wegen des Liefertheaters meiner Strive-Bestellung ist meine Laune wirklich nicht optimal.
Bestellung bis voraussichtlicher Lieferung 8 Monate!


----------



## Wurzelmann (15. März 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> ...
> Bestellung bis voraussichtlicher Lieferung 8 Monate!



Das ist aber nicht die relevante Zahl, da die lange Lieferzeit ja avisiert war. Der Lieferverzug in Verbindung mit der ohnehin späten Einführung in der Saison ist doch das Thema. Und KW17 plus 5 Wochen (zumindest bei mir) sind da schon ein Wort (Oakley Brille hin oder her). Wenn es sich jetzt nur von KW22 auf KW24 verschieben würde, würde ich nicht groß über Alternativen nachdenken, aber so ...

Aber beschwehren möchte ich mich nicht. Ich war mir des Risikos bewusst, aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## Der Flo (15. März 2011)

Also ich finde es besser, wenn Canyon jetzt bereits Fehler behandelt und dann ein vollkommenes Produkt ausliefert (zu Lasten des Liefertermins), als dass, nur, um der Liefertermin zu halten, die Qualität leidet und es u.U. später Rückrufaktionen gibt. Daher sehe ich die Verschiebung gelassen, schließlich soll mein neues Bike perfekt sein!


----------



## konahoss90 (15. März 2011)

Ich hoffe mal Canyon hat die Race-Face Kurbeln schon auf Lager oder die Lieferung ist Canyon zugesichert, sonst wirds wohl nichts mit ner Atlas oder SIXC an nem Strive, nachdem jetzt Race Face die Türen schließt.. oder wie siehts aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Flo (15. März 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal Canyon hat die Race-Face Kurbeln schon auf Lager oder die Lieferung ist Canyon zugesichert, sonst wirds wohl nichts mit ner Atlas oder SIXC an nem Strive, nachdem jetzt Race Face die Türen schließt.. oder wie siehts aus ?



Genau dasselbe habe ich mir heute Früh auch gedacht, als ich von der Insolvenz gelesen habe...


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. März 2011)

Und was ist mit Shimano Teilen aus Japan?


----------



## konahoss90 (15. März 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Shimano Teilen aus Japan?



Ich glaube, dass Paul Lange & CO die zuhauf in Deutschland bunkert..


----------



## 22lightning (15. März 2011)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> vsx genau. Im Konfigurator kommt schon was passables zusammen. Hab nur keine Ahnung wie lange es dauert bis zur Lieferung ???


Nach dem gestern ein paar das Votec Vsx als alternative vorgeschlagen habe, hab ich mir das mal angeschaut macht auch einen netten Eindruck. Auch das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis stimmt. Aber wenn ich lesedas man auf die Crank Brothers Laufräderbis Mitte/Ende Mai warten muss, bleibe ich doch lieber (trotz einer Wartezeit von 8 Monaten) bei meinem Strive. Geschweigeden das der Rahmen "viel" schöner ist.


----------



## Ember (15. März 2011)

Ember schrieb:


> weiß jemand, ob die Carbonfelgen vom Strive LTD (DT Swiss ESX 1550) auf Tubeless umrüstbar sind?
> Habe beste erfahrungen mit Schwalbe auf Crossmaxx.
> 
> Gruß und Dank
> Ember



BIKE COMPONENTS weiß Rat 
No Tubes hat einen Umrüstkit für breite Felgen (29mm): 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p11136_Tubeless-Freeride-Kit-.html


----------



## gremlino (15. März 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Also ich finde es besser, wenn Canyon jetzt bereits Fehler behandelt und dann ein vollkommenes Produkt ausliefert (zu Lasten des Liefertermins), als dass, nur, um der Liefertermin zu halten, die Qualität leidet und es u.U. später Rückrufaktionen gibt. Daher sehe ich die Verschiebung gelassen, schließlich soll mein neues Bike perfekt sein!



 zustimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (15. März 2011)

Was haltet ihr denn von dieser Alternative ?

http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/popup_image.php?pID=2127&imgID=1

Ich finde das Teil nur geil


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. März 2011)

Ich auch, vor allem ist die Ähnlichkeit schon fast erschreckend und nun ratet mal, wer das Design zuerst hatte?!
Aber halt leider auch sauteuer.
Wie wäre es mit Bikes von YT, z.b. das Noton ?


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (15. März 2011)

Das Mondraker Dune RR steht mit 4499 Euro zum Verkauf.
Mit 25 Punkten Nachlaß wären wir bei 3374 Euronen.
Die bedeutet Augenhöhe mit dem Strive ESX 9.0 SL 
Bei Canyon gibt es definitiv keine Rabatte, wo anderst schon 
Also schaun wir mal was so geht !

Hier wäre noch ne Alternative: http://www.haibike.de/produkte_detail_de,680,3146,detail.html
Liegt leider auch vom Preis her ähnlich.
Aber, ist halt ein Listenpreis der verhandelbar ist !


----------



## materia (16. März 2011)

Hey Leute,
wie sieht es aus mit Lieferterminen wenn man ein Rad zur 24. KW bestellt hat und nun der Liefertermin auf 22. KW runter ist (auf der Canyon Webseite)?

Kommt hier die Lieferzeit automatisch auf KW 22 runter??? Oder muss man abbestellen und wieder auf den neuen Termin bestellen??? 

Grüße!


----------



## Bagaluti (16. März 2011)

materia schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> wie sieht es aus mit Lieferterminen wenn man ein Rad zur 24. KW bestellt hat und nun der Liefertermin auf 22. KW runter ist (auf der Canyon Webseite)?
> 
> Kommt hier die Lieferzeit automatisch auf KW 22 runter??? Oder muss man abbestellen und wieder auf den neuen Termin bestellen???
> ...




nö,nö: 22+24=46= (frohes Fest)


----------



## Xplosion51 (16. März 2011)

du musst abbestellen und neubestellen!!

offenbar hat jemand seinen Auftrag storniert und dessen Rad ist jetzt wieder frei.


----------



## Wurzelmann (16. März 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> du musst abbestellen und neubestellen!!
> 
> offenbar hat jemand seinen Auftrag storniert und dessen Rad ist jetzt wieder frei.



Das macht in der Tat Sinn. Das müssen enttäuschte Frühbesteller, deren Liefertermin auf KW22 verschoben wurde, gewesen sein. Meines war (noch) nicht dabei.


----------



## Bagaluti (16. März 2011)

Meins auch nicht. Aber ich bin am grübeln...


----------



## Spiike (16. März 2011)

materia schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> wie sieht es aus mit Lieferterminen wenn man ein Rad zur 24. KW bestellt hat und nun der Liefertermin auf 22. KW runter ist (auf der Canyon Webseite)?
> 
> Kommt hier die Lieferzeit automatisch auf KW 22 runter??? Oder muss man abbestellen und wieder auf den neuen Termin bestellen???
> ...


 

Aber Achtung! Die Liefertermine ändern sich Stündlich!

Mein Termin wurde von KW17 auf KW23 verschoben


----------



## steph4n (16. März 2011)

Die Aussagen sind Quatsch, es macht *keinen* Sinn abzubestellen und neu zu bestellen. 
Ich habe mit dem Support telefoniert, der der zuerst bestellt hat kriegt sein Bike auch als erstes... zu beachten ist natürlich, dass dein Zahltermin sich dadurch ggf. nach vorne verschiebt (also am besten in KW21 zahlen wenn der aktuelle Termin KW22 ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (16. März 2011)

es macht aber u.U Sinn abzubestellen und ein anderes Bike zu bestellen das dann früher da ist ;-)


----------



## Xplosion51 (16. März 2011)

steph4n schrieb:


> Die Aussagen sind Quatsch, es macht *keinen* Sinn abzubestellen und neu zu bestellen.
> Ich habe mit dem Support telefoniert, der der zuerst bestellt hat kriegt sein Bike auch als erstes... zu beachten ist natürlich, dass dein Zahltermin sich dadurch ggf. nach vorne verschiebt (also am besten in KW21 zahlen wenn der aktuelle Termin KW22 ist).




stimmt nicht. Bikes die abbestellt werden werden nicht an die nächsten durchgereicht,sondern stehen neu zum kauf. Information von Canyon Support.


----------



## gremlino (16. März 2011)

bin ja mal gespannt, wann das *ausverkauft* beim ESX wieder verschwindet


----------



## chiefrock (16. März 2011)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> es macht aber u.U Sinn abzubestellen und ein anderes Bike zu bestellen das dann früher da ist ;-)



Sinn würde es machen kein Canyon zu bestellen!


----------



## Shlousi (16. März 2011)

ich bestelle morgen mein Canyon Strive ES 8.0 ab, wer also noch ein "früheren" Liefertermin haben möchte


----------



## gremlino (16. März 2011)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Sinn würde es machen kein Canyon zu bestellen!





chiefrock schrieb:


> Registriert seit: Mar 2005
> Bike: Spacialized Enduro



Hauptsache kein Sp*a*cialized


----------



## Fischgesicht (16. März 2011)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Sinn würde es machen kein Canyon zu bestellen!



naja, ganz so würd ich es nicht formulieren. Aber wenn Votec wesentlich früher als KW22 ausliefert, bin ich weg vom Strive.


----------



## chiefrock (16. März 2011)

Bin ja selber schon Canyon gefahren und wollte mir auch mal das Strive anschauen aber dieser ganze Alarm um ein Bike (von dem man doch eigentlich noch nix weiß) das vom Hersteller scheinbar nicht in ausreichenden Mengen geliefert werden kann und dann auch noch nicht gerade verschenkt wird... Halloo... geht's noch... Da gibt es doch 100te andere Bikes die wahrscheinlich sowieso besser sind. 

Viele Grüße.


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (17. März 2011)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> es macht aber u.U Sinn abzubestellen und ein anderes Bike zu bestellen das dann früher da ist ;-)



Also da würde es meiner Meinung nach u.U. eher Sinn machen, dann erst das Strive abzubestellen, wenn ein neues Bike auch wirklich DA ist (bei einem zu Hause steht!), sonst hockst Du nachher evtl. mit ganz leeren Händen da... 
Rückgabe/Stornierung geht ja fix.

Ich persönlich seh´ das mit der Wartezeit übrigens recht entspannt, da kann man noch ein paar Euro sparen (weil Bezahlung bei Abholung) und/oder sich während der Wartezeit auch noch anders beschäftigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (17. März 2011)

ich habe meine 3 Bestellungen ebenfalls storniert.. jetzt sind also ein _ESX, ein ES9 und ein ES8 frei geworden 

wünsche Euch Allen trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem neuen bike, wenn es dann mal da ist!

Ich gehe jetzt mit ner Wildsau fremd :-D


----------



## Hans (17. März 2011)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Bin ja selber schon Canyon gefahren und wollte mir auch mal das Strive anschauen aber dieser ganze Alarm um ein Bike (von dem man doch eigentlich noch nix weiß) das vom Hersteller scheinbar nicht in ausreichenden Mengen geliefert werden kann und dann auch noch nicht gerade verschenkt wird... Halloo... geht's noch... Da gibt es doch 100te andere Bikes die wahrscheinlich sowieso besser sind.
> 
> Viele Grüße.



dann sag uns doch mal ein paar Räder die vergleichbar sind wenn es um Preis, Ausstattung und 160 mm Federweg geht!


----------



## braveheart1982 (17. März 2011)

ich hätte da ein Torque ES 2010 im Bikemarkt anzubieten:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/358098/cat/500


----------



## Fischgesicht (17. März 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> dann sag uns doch mal ein paar Räder die vergleichbar sind wenn es um Preis, Ausstattung und 160 mm Federweg geht!



votec v.sx konfiguriert!


----------



## Fischgesicht (17. März 2011)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Also da würde es meiner Meinung nach u.U. eher Sinn machen, dann erst das Strive abzubestellen, wenn ein neues Bike auch wirklich DA ist (bei einem zu Hause steht!), sonst hockst Du nachher evtl. mit ganz leeren Händen da...
> Rückgabe/Stornierung geht ja fix.
> 
> Ich persönlich seh´ das mit der Wartezeit übrigens recht entspannt, da kann man noch ein paar Euro sparen (weil Bezahlung bei Abholung) und/oder sich während der Wartezeit auch noch anders beschäftigen.



bin ja net doof. Das Strive ist ja noch nicht storniert

Aber ein Ersatz, und zwar ein echt guter, ist schon organisiert


----------



## Spiike (17. März 2011)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> votec v.sx konfiguriert!


 

Bin auch dran.  

Was hat dein V.SX für eine Lieferfrist?

und poste doch mal deine Konfiguration, brauche noch imputs!

Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (17. März 2011)

falsches Forum,

schau mal hier 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=509787


----------



## Fischgesicht (17. März 2011)

bzw letzte Seite:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=509787&page=4


----------



## onra1979 (17. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin leider auch von der Verschiebung betroffen (von KW17 auf KW22). Ich denke daher auch sehr arg über einen passenden Ersatz nach. Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass das Torque Vertride als Ersatz heran gezogen werden kann? Ich mache mir derzeit ein paar Gedanken darum, ob das langhubige Fahrwerk beim Bergauf fahren zu viel Kraft kostet (Thema Wippen).

Grüße


----------



## smithi80 (17. März 2011)

Hallo onra,
der alpinist wÃ¤hre doch auch ganz passend, (hab selber vor 4 Wochen vom strive auf alipinst umebstellt) vorrausgestzt dir machen dich stÃ¶rt es nicht das es 1kg mehr wiegt bzw. fÃ¼r die 700â¬ was das vertride mehr kostet kannst es ja gewichtsmÃ¤sig runter tunen


----------



## Fischgesicht (17. März 2011)

aber KW20 beim Alpinist ist auch net soooo prickelnd.
da würd ich dann auch noch warten!!!


----------



## Spiike (17. März 2011)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> bzw letzte Seite:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=509787&page=4


 


Danke!!!!


----------



## Hans (17. März 2011)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> votec v.sx konfiguriert!



wenn ich die Reverb und die Kettenführung dazurechne, ist das Votec ca. 250,00 Euro teurer, und schwerer, keine Innenverlegten Züge, keine Dämpferaufnahme mit Nadelllager - da warte ich lieber


----------



## Xplosion51 (17. März 2011)

auch preis/leistung hat ihren preis.


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. März 2011)

Gibt es schon Langzeiterfahrungen mit Nadellagern am Dämpfer?
Oder sind vielleicht Gelenklager ala DT Swiss sinnvoller?


----------



## Hans (17. März 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Langzeiterfahrungen mit Nadellagern am Dämpfer?
> Oder sind vielleicht Gelenklager ala DT Swiss sinnvoller?



Durch die Verwendung eines Nadellagers im Dämpferauge (GHOST Needle Bearing System) sollen die Reibungskräfte in der Dämpferaufhängung auf ein absolutes Minimum reduziert werden. Die Reibungswerte in der Dämpferaufhängung sind hauptsächlich für das hohe Losbrechmoment verantwortlich. Weil diese Losbrechmomente im Fahrbetrieb etliche Male pro Sekunde überwunden werden müssen, ist soll hier enorm viel Gewinn zu verbuchen sein. Das eliminieren dieser Kräfte durch Einsatz eines Nadellagers soll ein enorm sensibles und feinfühliges Ansprechverhalten zur Folge haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (17. März 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> wenn ich die Reverb und die Kettenführung dazurechne, ist das Votec ca. 250,00 Euro teurer, und schwerer, keine Innenverlegten Züge, keine Dämpferaufnahme mit Nadelllager - da warte ich lieber



1. Es kommt auf die Konfiguration an! 

2. Natürlich bekomme ich kein Bike 1:1 zum Strive. Aber ich denke die Ausstattung hat auch Ihre Vorzüge. Ich weiß zum Beispiel noch nicht wie robust der Rahmen vom Strive ist. Du etwa?

3. Das Strive ist ja noch nicht abgeschrieben. Ich wäre immer noch einen Tick Glücklicher wenns am Schluss mit dem Strive klappt. Mal sehen wo es schneller geht.


----------



## Hans (17. März 2011)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> 1. Es kommt auf die Konfiguration an!
> 
> 2. Natürlich bekomme ich kein Bike 1:1 zum Strive. Aber ich denke die Ausstattung hat auch Ihre Vorzüge. Ich weiß zum Beispiel noch nicht wie robust der Rahmen vom Strive ist. Du etwa?
> 
> 3. Das Strive ist ja noch nicht abgeschrieben. Ich wäre immer noch einen Tick Glücklicher wenns am Schluss mit dem Strive klappt. Mal sehen wo es schneller geht.



zu1:
ich hab das ES 8 verglichen - Ausstattung fast identisch

zu 2:
ich weiß auch nicht, wie robust der Votec Rahmen ist 

zu 3:
Du hast das Strive bstimmt bestellt, weil es Deiner Meinung nach für dich perfekt ist - wa machen da ein paar Wochen mehr aus 

Ich warte mit Freude


----------



## Fischgesicht (17. März 2011)

Ich will UNBEDINGT mein Fahrtechniktraining (Ende Mai) auf DEM Bike machen das meins ist ;-)

klar machen ein paar Wochen net soviel aus. Aber ich will das Bike für dieses Wochenende eben haben. *Sturrkopfgetue* *Stampfaufdenboden*

Womit hast du das Strive ES 8 denn verglichen?


----------



## heckenheini (18. März 2011)

Sagt mal weiß einer ob der Umwerfer irgendwie in der Höhe verstellbar ist?
Oder ist der an dieser Montageplatte fest eingestellt auf eine maximale Kettenblatt bzw. Bashguard Größe?
Hintergrund ist das ich mir für mein zukünftiges 7er einen neuen Bashguard von Shaman Racing besorgt hab,wegen der Optik und auch ein klein wenig des Gewichtes wegen . Der ist aber für 36-39 Zähne und somit wohl ein bisschen größer als das SLX Teil, und auf den Bildern bei Canyon sieht das so aus als ob das grad so passt. Hab ich aber auch nicht drüber nachgedacht weil ich bisher nur einen Umwerfer mit Sitzrohr Befestigung hatte.


----------



## Goldi03421 (18. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell wäre bei meiner Suche nach einem AM Bike das Canyon Strive ES 9.0 in conker brown metallic mein absoluter Favorit. Finde kein anderes Bike was designtechnisch hier mithalten könnte - ist meine persönliche Meinung. 

Wie ist es generell bei Canyon. Kann man zum Saisonende hin mit Rabatten rechnen oder ist das eher unwahrscheinlich? Aktuell ist das Strive ja noch nicht einmal verfügbar.


----------



## knuspi (19. März 2011)

Zum Ende der Saison werden die Bikes ind er sogenannten Sparbuchaktion vergünstigt verkauft. Die Modelle gibt es dann aber oft nur noch in begrenzter Stückzahl. Da das Strive wohl gerade sehr beliebt ist kann es auch durchaus sein, dass garkeines mehr angeboten wird.
Auch im Outlet gibt es oftmals Schnäppchen. Hier verkauft Canyon Bikes mit spezieller Ausstattung oder Mängeln wie Kratzer o.ä., manchmal auch ganz normale Bikes die halt noch aus der letzten Saison übrig sind.


----------



## Goldi03421 (19. März 2011)

Danke dir für den Hinweis. Den Outlet auf der Homepage habe ich schon gesichtet  
Wie hoch sind im Schnitt so die Rabatte bei der Sparbuchaktion zum Saisonende hin? Generell geht bei Canyon gar nix mit Rabatte oder Zugabe wie Pedalen oder?


----------



## Schiltrac (19. März 2011)

hey Goldi!

Die Rabatte sind geschätzt so 100 bis gut 700 Euro je nachdem wie teuer das Bike ist und wie viele sie davon noch haben (mein 09er FRX.LTD war 3299 Euro. Während der Sparbuchaktion war es 500 Euro günstiger)
Pedale kann man nicht miteinhandeln so viel ich weiss. Aber vielleicht gibt es im Sommer wie letztes Jahr während der Tour de France eine Tour de France Aktion. Ich glaube da gabs Rabatte auf ausgewählte Mountainbikes und Rennreäder. Die Grösse der Rabatte war davon abhängig, wie gut das Lotto-Team an demjenigen Tag an der TdF abgeschnitten hatten. Dazu gabe es während der TdF zu ausgwählten Bikes und Rennräder ein Set dazu, bestehend aus Pedalen, Trinkflasche, Multitool etc. Vielleicht gibt es während dieser TdF wieder so eine Aktion.

mfg


----------



## Goldi03421 (19. März 2011)

Danke dir für die Infos. Ich glaube dann warte ich einfach mal ab wie sich die Geschichte mit dem Strive entwickeln wird! Optisch schon jetzt mein absoluter Favorit. Werde aber noch auf Tests/Meinungen/Erfahrungen und Verfügbarkeit warten..vielleicht wird es ja auch noch etwas günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Flo (23. März 2011)

Wir alle sind ja heiß auf erste repräsentative Tests unseres geliebten Strives. Habt ihr in der aktuellen Mountain Bike in der Vorschau gesehen, dass in der nächsten Ausgabe (5/11), erhältlich ab 05. April, 13 Enduros getestet werden? Ich hoffe, dass auch ein Strive dabei ist. Dann werden vielleicht einige Fragen aus diesem Forum beantwortet und für mich auf jeden Fall die Wartezeit bis KW22 versüßt


----------



## wartool (23. März 2011)

ich tippe jetzt schon auf nen Testsieg des Strive!

Bisher hat kein Canyon schlecht abgeschnitten in den Bikebravos... warum auch immer

Von meinem AM aus 2008 bin ich auch begeistert.. aber langsam finde ichs auffällig, dass immer und überall (in den Test die ich gesehen habe - und dass waren einige..) Canyon nen Testsieger gestellt hat....


----------



## Bagaluti (23. März 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> ich tippe jetzt schon auf nen Testsieg des Strive!
> 
> Bisher hat kein Canyon schlecht abgeschnitten in den Bikebravos... warum auch immer
> 
> Von meinem AM aus 2008 bin ich auch begeistert.. aber langsam finde ichs auffällig, dass immer und überall (in den Test die ich gesehen habe - und dass waren einige..) Canyon nen Testsieger gestellt hat....




Stimmt. Ich hoffe, das die Bikes wirklich so gut sind. Ist schließlich mein erstes Canyon.
Wenn in so einem Test das Strive schlecht (also nur "gut") abschneiden würde, dürfte das ein Menge Stornierungen nach sich ziehen.


----------



## Der Flo (23. März 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich hoffe, das die Bikes wirklich so gut sind. Ist schließlich mein erstes Canyon.
> Wenn in so einem Test das Strive schlecht (also nur "gut") abschneiden würde, dürfte das ein Menge Stornierungen nach sich ziehen.



Da bin ich genau deiner Meinung. Vermutlich würde ich zu den Kandidaten gehören, die aufgrund eines "Gut" stornieren...


----------



## T-Vierling (26. März 2011)

Fehler


----------



## T-Vierling (26. März 2011)

Kann man die Bestellungen denn jederzeit widerrufen?

Ist die Hammerschmidt Kurbel an dem ES 9.0 mit dem einen Zahnkranz denn überhaupt noch alltagstauglich? 
Eher nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (26. März 2011)

Wie sieht`s denn mit der Rahmenqualität aus? Bruchgefahr? Und wie steht es um die Decals am Rahmen? Das soll ja auch ein typisches Canyon Problem sein, dass der Schriftzug usw. vom Rahmen leicht abgeht. Cube lasert ja anscheinend in den eloxierten Rahmen den Schriftzug,... wird das bei dem Strive jetzt auch gemacht bzw. bei den 2011 Modellen generell?

Gruß


----------



## johnny blaze (27. März 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> ich tippe jetzt schon auf nen Testsieg des Strive!
> 
> Bisher hat kein Canyon schlecht abgeschnitten in den Bikebravos... warum auch immer
> 
> Von meinem AM aus 2008 bin ich auch begeistert.. aber langsam finde ichs auffällig, dass immer und überall (in den Test die ich gesehen habe - und dass waren einige..) Canyon nen Testsieger gestellt hat....





Bagaluti schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich hoffe, das die Bikes wirklich so gut sind. Ist schließlich mein erstes Canyon.
> Wenn in so einem Test das Strive schlecht (also nur "gut") abschneiden würde, dürfte das ein Menge Stornierungen nach sich ziehen.





Der Flo schrieb:


> Da bin ich genau deiner Meinung. Vermutlich würde ich zu den Kandidaten gehören, die aufgrund eines "Gut" stornieren...



meine fresse. selten so viel schwachsinn gelesen!
der erste ist zufrieden mit seinem canyon, hat sich wahrscheinlich ein canyon aufgrund des so ziemlich besten Preis-Leistungsverhätnisses gekauft und wundert sich warum die canyons bei den Tests immer so gut abschneiden. 
Jaaa..da können jetzt wieder Verschwörungstheorien ausgekramt werden von wegen "Bestechung weil guter Werbekunde" etc. Ist meiner Meinung nach totaler Unsinn. 
Man bekommt bei canyon nun mal so ziemlich das Beste fürs Geld. Der Service wird bei den Tests ausgeklammert. Warum sollten die Bikes dann also nicht gewinnen? 
Sooo viel Werbung schaltet canyon übrigens garnicht in den bikebravos. da halten andere hersteller (die in den Tests oft mittelmäßig abschneiden) locker mit...

zu den anderen beiden: ihr wollt das strive canceln, wenn es in den Tests nur ein "gut" bekommt?? oh mann... 

stellt euch einfach mal vor, dass da tatsächlich objektiv getestet wird und canyon tatsächlich gute bikes herstellt. dann muss man ein strive auch nicht canceln, wenn es mal nicht den Testsieg bekommen sollte.
aber macht das ruhig. ich kenne schon mal 1 persönlich, der sich dann vielleicht über nen früheren Liefertermin freut


----------



## Bagaluti (27. März 2011)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> zu den anderen beiden: ihr wollt das strive canceln, wenn es in den Tests nur ein "gut" bekommt?? oh mann...
> 
> stellt euch einfach mal vor, dass da tatsächlich objektiv getestet wird und canyon tatsächlich gute bikes herstellt. dann muss man ein strive auch nicht canceln, wenn es mal nicht den Testsieg bekommen sollte.
> aber macht das ruhig. ich kenne schon mal 1 persönlich, der sich dann vielleicht über nen früheren Liefertermin freut




Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil . Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass *ich* dann stornieren würde, nur dass es sicherlich viele täten.


----------



## johnny blaze (29. März 2011)

ok. dass du stornieren würdest hast du tatsächlich nicht geschrieben.

dennoch sagst du, dass ein "gut" im Test übersetzt ein "schlecht" bedeutet.
ist immer noch Blödsinn meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Markdierk (29. März 2011)

ich würde auch stornieren, wenn es nur gut bekommt.

da so viele sehrgut und supre/überragend verteilt werden in den "bravos", warum sollte ich mich dann mit nem guten zufrieden geben.

gut bedeutet schlechter als die andren bikes und deshalb völlig ok es nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Spiike (29. März 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> ich würde auch stornieren, wenn es nur gut bekommt.
> 
> da so viele sehrgut und supre/überragend verteilt werden in den "bravos", warum sollte ich mich dann mit nem guten zufrieden geben.
> 
> gut bedeutet schlechter als die andren bikes und deshalb völlig ok es nicht zu kaufen.


 

seh es auch so! gut ist nicht gut genug.
oder hat jemand bei einem test die benotung schlecht gesehen?


aber meine sorgen sind,da eher bei japan shimano und raceface (insolvent)
ht jemand dazu news??


----------



## johnny blaze (29. März 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> gut bedeutet schlechter als die andren bikes und deshalb völlig ok es nicht zu kaufen.





			
				bike-magazin schrieb:
			
		

> Das BIKE-Urteil ist preisunabhängig.



 
im Grunde verstehe ich schon was ihr meint. Aber was interessiert es mich wenn ein 5000 Euro bike ein "super" oder "sehr gut" bekommt?

Zumindest will ich dann wissen was die Schwachstellen an dem schlechter bewerteten bike sein sollen. Teilweise sorgt die Bereifung ja schon für Punktabzüge.
Selbst wenn es andere Kritikpunkte sind kann es trotzdem gut sein, dass es für mich irrelevant bzw. leicht zu beheben ist.

Also die Pauschalaussage "wenns nur n gut bekommt, isses schlecht" ist quatsch.


----------



## BrotherMo (29. März 2011)

echt witzig was ihr so schreibt.....

bisher bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, daß ich ein rad kaufe das ich sehr gut (für mich und meine bedürfnisse) finde. was der tester in der bravo schreibt ist ein anhaltspunkt aber doch kein kauf-kriterium.....


----------



## Bagaluti (29. März 2011)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> ok. dass du stornieren würdest hast du tatsächlich nicht geschrieben.
> 
> dennoch sagst du, dass ein "gut" im Test übersetzt ein "schlecht" bedeutet.
> ist immer noch Blödsinn meiner Meinung nach.




Stimmt. Ist ungenau ausgedrückt. Ein mit "gut" bewertetes Bike ist immer noch ein Top-Bike. Aber im Vergleich mit den "überragenen", "super" und "sehr guten" Bikes eben "schlecht(er)".  Wenn alle in deiner Klasse ne eins schreiben und du ne zwei, würdest du die Arbeit am liebsten stornieren.


----------



## Rotti84 (29. März 2011)

Wo gibt es denn bitte einen Test zum Strive? Den würde ich nämlich auch mal gerne lesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (29. März 2011)

Die Moutain Bike testet mit der nächsten Ausgabe Enduros, eventuell ist dann dort auch das Strive vertreten.


----------



## Rotti84 (29. März 2011)

hä... ich dachte es wurde schon getestet und zwar mit "gut"... hier wird doch die ganze zeit darüber geschrieben


----------



## Fischgesicht (29. März 2011)

hahahaha


----------



## Fischgesicht (29. März 2011)

echt "gut" gelesen


----------



## Rotti84 (29. März 2011)

ich hasse foren


----------



## T-Vierling (29. März 2011)

Tut mir leid, aber das kann ich auch nachvollziehen! Ich denke ein gut im mb/b-test ist eigd. Ein ausreichend bei Stiftung Warentest oder ähnlichem...
Von daher wäre das sehr enttäuschend.

Wie lauten denn die agb's von Canyon?
Gelten die gleichen Dinge wie beim normalen fernabgabegetz bezüglich Rücktritt vom kauf? 
Ich kenne es so, dass man Dinge innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurückschicken darf.
Kann man denn auch vor Auslieferung vom Kauf zurücktreten?
Muss man eine Anzahlung für eine Strive-Bestellung leisten?


----------



## Wurzelmann (30. März 2011)

Also ich für meinen Teil habe jetzt storniert. Ich kaufe mir doch kein Rad, das nur mit "gut" getestet wurde


----------



## Wurzelmann (30. März 2011)




----------



## Spiike (30. März 2011)

Hallo Strivefans,
warten wir doch lieber den ersten Test ab,
alles andere ist doch nur Energieverschwendung. 
Danach können wir wieder philosophieren, ob Gut ne 2 oder ne 4 ist. 
Meiner Meinung nach wird das Strive eh ein sehr gut oder super mit ev. Testsieger werden. 

Was mich wirklich interessieren würde,
ob es erneut zu Lieferverzögerungen kommt wegen Japan oder Race Face.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Flo (30. März 2011)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> meine fresse. selten so viel schwachsinn gelesen!
> der erste ist zufrieden mit seinem canyon, hat sich wahrscheinlich ein canyon aufgrund des so ziemlich besten Preis-Leistungsverhätnisses gekauft und wundert sich warum die canyons bei den Tests immer so gut abschneiden.
> Jaaa..da können jetzt wieder Verschwörungstheorien ausgekramt werden von wegen "Bestechung weil guter Werbekunde" etc. Ist meiner Meinung nach totaler Unsinn.
> Man bekommt bei canyon nun mal so ziemlich das Beste fürs Geld. Der Service wird bei den Tests ausgeklammert. Warum sollten die Bikes dann also nicht gewinnen?
> ...



Vor ein paar Jahren gab es in einem Testfeld Noten von "sehr gut" bis "befriedigend" oder sogar "ausreichend". In aktuellen Tests gibt es nur noch "super" bis "gut" (vermutlich, weil die Bikes inzwischen ausgereifter sind). So, wenn dann "gut" die schlechteste Note im Testfeld ist scheint es doch bessere Bikes zu geben (hätte keine Lust auf das schlechteste oder positiv: das am wenigsten gute). Das wäre der Grund für mich ein anderes zu suchen. 
So verständlicher?


----------



## bansaiman (30. März 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil habe jetzt storniert. Ich kaufe mir doch kein Rad, das nur mit "gut" getestet wurde





Ist das jetzt ein Witz, den du in die Diskussion einwirfst oder hast du nicht richtig gelesen?
Die dieksutieren hier, was das Strive wohl für eine Note BEKOMMEN WIRD (Spekulation im FUTUR ^^) und dass GUT nicht ausreichend für viele sei. WURZELMANN: Es wurde noch nicht getestet ;-) alles in Ordnung so weit. Jetzt wird sich wohl irgendjemand freuen, dass seins früher kommt


----------



## johnny blaze (30. März 2011)

ich denke er hat es ironisch gemeint 

ich für meinen teil diskutiere übrigens nicht darüber welche note das strive bekommen wird.
Im Gegenteil: ich sage, dass es egal ist und höchstens der Text des Tests relevant ist. Wenn überhaupt..


----------



## Wurzelmann (30. März 2011)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> ich denke er hat es ironisch gemeint
> 
> ich für meinen teil diskutiere übrigens nicht darüber welche note das strive bekommen wird.
> Im Gegenteil: ich sage, dass es egal ist und höchstens der Text des Tests relevant ist. Wenn überhaupt..



Deswegen ja auch das


----------



## bansaiman (30. März 2011)

Ah 

dann geht´s wohl doch für keinen schneller ;-)
Aber ich brauche das Rad eh nicht. Fahre ein Scratch und jeder, der es bis jetzt probiert hat,w ar auch davon begeistert. HAbe damit letztens 1300 HM und 90 KM Tour gemacht, also auch als Tour Freerider zu empfehlen.
Also wer keinen BOck hat, solange zu warten, dem empfehle ich, sich ein 2010 Scratch 6 oder 7 günstig zu schießen und es den Wünschen gemäß zu konfigurieren. Der Rahmen wiegt in M ohne Dämpfer auch nur 2900 g, ihr könnt das also zum leichten Enduro aufbauen oder mit 180er Gabel zum harten Freerider (hat Parkfreigabe).
ICh mache damit alles und würde mir höchstens ein 2. holen, um beide je für Enduro Tour und Park zu spezialisieren. Fahreigenschaften top und stabil. Wem´s optisch gefällt, der sollte es alternativ mal aufsitzen zur Probe ^^


----------



## Hans (30. März 2011)

hat aber keinen Flaschenhalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (30. März 2011)

> hat aber keinen Flaschenhalter



Fahre auch das Scratch 6 Air und bin der gleichen Meinung wie Bansaiman.
Und dann halt mit Kamelbuckel, macht keinen Unterschied, ist sogar besser für das Trinkverhalten.


----------



## bansaiman (30. März 2011)

Alter Verwalter, wer braucht überhaupt einen Flaschenhalter?
MAn soll, und eingermaßen sportlicher Betätigung merkt man das auch, alle halbe Stunde nen 0,5er trinken (aber wenigstens in der Stunde, wenn man richtig schwitzt, bei mir ginge gar nciht ohne). Wer fährt von euch denn immer nur so kurze Touren ;-)
Ich bin zwischen 3 und 7 Std. unterwegs . . . da wirds sogar im Winter mitm Kamel schwer. Flaschen sind was für ein paar Std im Flachen spazieren fahren, aber wer sich anstrengt, kommt nie und nimmer damit aus. Es sei denn, er schwitzt wie ein Mädchen  
und wenn ich nur zum Springen oder trixen fahre, nehm ich nen Rucksack mit Flasche mit  und leg ihn mir für ne Pause an die Strecke. Flaschen am Rad ergebn für mich, ohne Boshaftigkeit, einfach keinen praktischen Sinn im Wald, wo man nciht wie ein Rennradler an jedenm Straßenladen auffüllen kann, und eine Kaufentscheidung wäre es sowieso nicht  
also schaut´s euch an, gibt gerade wieder viele gute Angebote ;-)


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. März 2011)

> kommt nie und nimmer damit aus. Es sei denn, er schwitzt wie ein Mädchen


Na ja, ganz so extrem sehe ich das nun nicht, man kann mit Flasche ja immer nachfüllen, wenn ein Brunnen oder Bach kommt.
Aber ich denke, hier wird zuviel Bohai um ein Bike gemacht, daß es noch gar nicht gibt, noch nicht erprobt ist,vor allem noch gar nicht gefertigt wurde und das der Kunde noch nicht über lange Zeit gefahren hat. Und meist ist bei Canyon der Kunde der Tester.
Also auch meine Empfehlung, Trek Scratch.


----------



## Spiike (30. März 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Alter Verwalter, wer braucht überhaupt einen Flaschenhalter?
> MAn soll, und eingermaßen sportlicher Betätigung merkt man das auch, alle halbe Stunde nen 0,5er trinken (aber wenigstens in der Stunde, wenn man richtig schwitzt, bei mir ginge gar nciht ohne). Wer fährt von euch denn immer nur so kurze Touren ;-)
> Ich bin zwischen 3 und 7 Std. unterwegs . . . da wirds sogar im Winter mitm Kamel schwer. Flaschen sind was für ein paar Std im Flachen spazieren fahren, aber wer sich anstrengt, kommt nie und nimmer damit aus. Es sei denn, er schwitzt wie ein Mädchen
> und wenn ich nur zum Springen oder trixen fahre, nehm ich nen Rucksack mit Flasche mit und leg ihn mir für ne Pause an die Strecke. Flaschen am Rad ergebn für mich, ohne Boshaftigkeit, einfach keinen praktischen Sinn im Wald, wo man nciht wie ein Rennradler an jedenm Straßenladen auffüllen kann, und eine Kaufentscheidung wäre es sowieso nicht
> also schaut´s euch an, gibt gerade wieder viele gute Angebote ;-)


 
Merci, für deine Ausführungen! 
Flaschenhalter ist doch sehr praktisch für eine Feierabendrunde von 2  3 h (1200hm + 32 km) Nov.  April.
Das Strive ist im Preis/Leistungsvergleich unschlagbar! 
Kein anderes Bike hat eine Chance!
Oder nenne mir doch ein Bike mit 12.9 Kg und einen Federweg von 160 mm. 
Wenn Du schwitz wie ein Affe freut es mich für Dich, bin aber froh ein Mädchen zu sein. 

Die einzige Alternative wäre von mir ausgesehen Votec, habe aber für eine Lieferangabe über zwei Wochen warten müssen.


----------



## gremlino (30. März 2011)

Flaschenhalter ist für _*mich*_ definitiv ein Kaufkriterium


----------



## bansaiman (30. März 2011)

Jder hat seine Meinung, aber die mit der Flasche kann ich einfach auch aus medizinischen GRünden nicht nachvllziehen, da man für eine lange Tour eben nicht mit 0,5 auskommt... und es ist ja nicht gerade jedes GEwässer in Deutschland Trinkwassser Quali, besser nur WENIGE! Wer in den Alpen o.Ä. lebt, ok, der hat das natürlich und Glück. Soll jetzt auch gar keine Dioskussion darüber werden, also beenden wir die Flaschenhalter mal hier ;-)
Ein letztes MAl Werbung noch: 
Übrigens beim Scratch könnt ihr auch durch ein paar HAndgriffe den Lenkwinkel von 66,5 auf 66 Grad verstellen. Und der Rahmen hat fette Leistungsreserven  
Greetz


----------



## BrotherMo (31. März 2011)

wir können nun also festhalten das für DICH das scratch das allerbeste bike auf der gaaaaanzen welt ist.

danke für diese mitteilung


----------



## bansaiman (31. März 2011)

Heul doch wegen einer aufrichtigen Empfehlung  Ich böser MEnsch, der auf Erfahrung setzt, und Du kluger, der so viel Hoffnung und Sicherheit in das MArketing und den schlechten Service von Canyon setzt  ein Rasd, dass wie so viele betonen eigentlich noch ncihtmal wirklich gebaut war u. evtl. noch ein paar Kinderkrankheiten haben könnte.

Tut mir echt leid, dass ich dich mit meiner aufrichtigen Hilfe verletzt habe 
Reg dich mal wegen wichtiger Dinge auf oder zeig eben die Nachbarn wegen Lapalien Falschparkens an  Wer schon so herummemmt, trägt sein Rad wahrscheinlich eh über jeden Anlieger 
Gibt auch Leute, die sowas nicht falsch verstehen wie du . . . 
 Dann steh dir halt die Beine in den Bauch beim Warten, ich gehe derweil fahren 
Greeetz


----------



## Deleted35614 (31. März 2011)

Jetzt ist aber wieder gut, wir wollen doch lieber sachlich bleiben hier und nur darüber reden, wie gut das Strive vermutlich werden könnte und wann es vielleicht geliefert wird.


----------



## Der Flo (31. März 2011)

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass man sich in diesem Forum auf sachlicher Ebene austauscht?!? Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man hier so schnell auf die emotionale Ebene entgleist und sich anschnautzt! Habe mich wohl getäuscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-quichotto (31. März 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Heul doch wegen einer aufrichtigen Empfehlung  Ich böser MEnsch, der auf Erfahrung setzt, und Du kluger, der so viel Hoffnung und Sicherheit in das MArketing und den schlechten Service von Canyon setzt  ein Rasd, dass wie so viele betonen eigentlich noch ncihtmal wirklich gebaut war u. evtl. noch ein paar Kinderkrankheiten haben könnte.
> 
> Tut mir echt leid, dass ich dich mit meiner aufrichtigen Hilfe verletzt habe
> Reg dich mal wegen wichtiger Dinge auf oder zeig eben die Nachbarn wegen Lapalien Falschparkens an  Wer schon so herummemmt, trägt sein Rad wahrscheinlich eh über jeden Anlieger
> ...



Schon komisch daß du dich hier in nem Thread zu nem Rad rumtreibst das du scheinbar eh nicht haben willst. Aber jeder wie er meint...


----------



## Pampa (31. März 2011)




----------



## Der Flo (31. März 2011)

Pampa schrieb:


> oh weh
> das auch noch
> canyon strive esx 9.0 sl wird den test nicht gewinnen
> 12 bike`s  9 mit sehr gut und 3 mit gut
> ...



...Raus mit der Sprache!  Woher hast du die Infos? Oder hast du das alles erfunden?


----------



## Deleted35614 (31. März 2011)

Na ja, bissle blöd war das schon, 9+3=12.
9x sehr gut und 3xgut und das Strive ist nicht dabei.


----------



## Wurzelmann (31. März 2011)

Pampa schrieb:


> oh weh
> das auch noch
> canyon strive esx 9.0 sl wird den test nicht gewinnen
> 12 bike`s  9 mit sehr gut und 3 mit gut
> ...



Waaaas! Dann stimmt's also doch 

Genug, jetzt wird abbestellt


----------



## Pampa (31. März 2011)




----------



## Wurzelmann (31. März 2011)

Aber im Ernst, wir alle wissen doch, das andere Mütter auch willige Töchter im heiratsfähigen Alter haben (oder so ähnlich). 

Das Strive wird auch nicht das ultimative Über-Enduro werden, da ein Rad dieser Kategorie, die ja unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke einschließt (von Tour bis Park), nur ein Kompromissprodukt sein kann, das die verschiedenen Einsatzzwecke mehr oder wenige stark gewichtet. 

Wenn mir die Wartezeit zu lang wird, kann es durchaus sein, dass ich noch umsteige. Vermutlich geht es dann in Richtung Spesh Enduro. Da kriegt man zwar für etwas mehr Geld eine schlechtere Austattung, aber die Geo passt mir perfekt. Und ein bißchen laufendes Tuning hält die Liebe ja auch frisch (auch wenn es den Preis in Summe nach oben treibt). 

Obwohl ich selbst fast nur mit Trinkrucksack fahre, finde ich einen Flaschenhalter trotzdem nützlich. Damit bekommt man wenigstens ein halbes Kilo vom Rücken weg, wenn man mal eine lange Tour fährt. Kriegsentscheident wäre es für mich aber nicht.


----------



## Pampa (31. März 2011)




----------



## Pampa (31. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (31. März 2011)

Pampa schrieb:


> @ wurzelmann,
> 
> beim specialized enduro ist mir das tretlager zu tief das hat mir keinen spass auf dem trail gemacht
> immer wieder boden kontakt beim treten...



Das Enduro hat 350mm.

Beim Strive ist der Offset +9mm. Wie viel ist denn das absolut, 354mm? Dann solltest Du ein Torque nehmen, da liegst du bei 22mm Offset. 

Im Sag relativiert sich das ganze natürlich wieder.

Tiefer als mein Nerve XC war das Enduro jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## aurbans (31. März 2011)

Und welches Bike wurde Testsieger?


----------



## Spiike (31. März 2011)

Pampa schrieb:


> das sind die die 12 bike`s
> canyon strive esx 9.0 sl
> gaint reign x1
> gt sanction 1.0
> ...


 




wo oder witz


----------



## materia (31. März 2011)

Pampa schrieb:


> das sind die die 12 bike`s
> canyon strive esx 9.0 sl
> gaint reign x1
> gt sanction 1.0
> ...



Hi Pampa, in welchem Heft kommt das ganze?

Werde wohl auch auf Spezi Enduro gehen und das ganze pimpen Canyon hätte lieber produziert als die Werbetrommel getrommelt.

Gruss


----------



## aurbans (31. März 2011)

"Pampa" ist sicher Abonnent der "Mountainbike" Zeitschrift und die bekommt man vorher zugeschickt,bevor sie in Handel erscheint.( 5 April / Ausgabe 5/11)


----------



## aurbans (31. März 2011)

Hab die Ausgabe 4/11 und da wurde in Vorschau " 13 Enduros im MB Test,Mega-Fahrspass Ab 3000 Euro" angekündigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (31. März 2011)

Die mountainbike gabs heute schon in Nürnberg beim Stadler.
Da gibts die immer schon 5-6 Tage vorher.
Ob die das so wirklich dürfen weiß ich auch nicht.
Also "gut" isses nicht


----------



## Rotti84 (31. März 2011)

Kann den Test jemand einscannen und hier hochladen?


----------



## Wurzelmann (31. März 2011)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> Kann den Test jemand einscannen und hier hochladen?



Das kannst Du nicht erwarten und eigentlich braucht's das auch nicht. Es würde völlig reichen, wenn jemand das Testergebnis in eigenen Worten zusammenzufassen könnte (damit man sich nicht dem Vorwurf des Plagiats aussetzt).  

Bei der Gelegenheit bitte auch gleich das Ergebnis des SpEnduro Tests mitanführen


----------



## Bartoy (31. März 2011)

Unglaublich, könnt Ihr uns vielleicht mal kurz und knapp mitteilen wie sehr gut das Strive abgeschnitten hat? Ist das denn so schwer?


----------



## Rotti84 (1. April 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Das kannst Du nicht erwarten und eigentlich braucht's das auch nicht.



ähh, doch..warum denn nicht... ich würds sofort machen


----------



## Bagaluti (1. April 2011)

Hab heut Post von Canyon bekommen. Es kommt nun doch schon KW 16. Juhuuu


----------



## Wurzelmann (1. April 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Hab heut Post von Canyon bekommen. Es kommt nun doch schon KW 16. Juhuuu



Cool, ich auch. Meins soll jetzt wieder in der KW17 kommen 

Habe heute die Spezi Pläne gleich begraben


----------



## gremlino (1. April 2011)

> Hab heut Post von Canyon bekommen. Es kommt nun doch schon KW 16.





> Cool, ich auch. Meins soll jetzt wieder in der KW17 kommen



das Erste-April-Kraut geraucht???


----------



## Wurzelmann (2. April 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> das Erste-April-Kraut geraucht???



Ich würde Dir ja den Brief einscannen, aber ich konnte ihn heute Früh nicht mehr finden


----------



## 22lightning (2. April 2011)

Hi! 
War heute bei Canyon und hab für euch ein paar Neuigkeiten, bezüglich der Lieferterminverschiebung. Das Problem war die Steifigkeit der "geschmiedeten" 270'Grad-Umlenkung. Dieses Teil wird jetzt gefräst. 
Vielleicht gar nicht schlecht, sieht bestimmt sehr hochwertig aus. Desweitern bekommt das Strive einen Gummi-Kettenstrebenschutz für unten und oben, welcher angeklebt wird (im Lieferumfang). 
Und ein Strive ESX 9.0 LTD ist nun auch im Showroom .

Gruss Sascha

P.S. Ich habe leider keine Post von Canyon bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stango (3. April 2011)

Also zu dem Test:
Das Strive hat ein "sehr gut" bekommen!
Testsieger ist das Scott geworden.
Beim Strive wurde nur der weiche Hinterbau bemängelt, der auch angeblich ziemlich wippen würde.

Gruß


----------



## mohlo (3. April 2011)

Stango schrieb:


> Also zu dem Test:
> Das Strive hat ein "sehr gut" bekommen!
> Testsieger ist das Scott geworden.
> Beim Strive wurde nur der weiche Hinterbau bemängelt, der auch angeblich ziemlich wippen würde.
> ...


Wurde auch das neue Cannondale Jekyll getestet? Wenn ja, wie hat es abgeschnitten.


----------



## gremlino (3. April 2011)

> War heute bei Canyon und hab für euch ein paar Neuigkeiten, bezüglich der Lieferterminverschiebung. Das Problem war die Steifigkeit der "geschmiedeten" 270'Grad-Umlenkung. Dieses Teil wird jetzt gefräst.



Danke für die Info 

Wobei das aber wiedersprüchlich ist. Rein vom Gefüge ist das Schmiedeteil immer besser als ein aus den vollen gefrästes Teil. Lassen wir uns also mal überraschen.....


----------



## 22lightning (3. April 2011)

Stango schrieb:


> Also zu dem Test:
> Beim Strive wurde nur der weiche Hinterbau bemängelt, der auch angeblich ziemlich wippen würde.
> 
> Gruß



Habe gestern das Strive 9.0 es und das 9.0 esx LTD gefahren. 
Beim 9.0 es ist mir dies auch auf gefallen, während beim 9.0 esx LTD davon gar nichts zu spüren war. Denke das liegt an der einstellung des Federbeins. Das 9.0 esx LTD lies sich super fahren wenig bis kein wippen und Hinterbau war ok. 
Ich persönlich mag es lieber etwas weicher. 

Gruss


----------



## Hans (3. April 2011)

Im Bericht steht auch nicht "ziemlich wippen" sondern "leicht wippen".
Und das kann man sicher mit der Einstellung des Federbeines abstimmen.


----------



## Rotti84 (3. April 2011)

Und warum stellt dann das Bikemagazin nicht vor dem Test die Dämpfer etc. richtig ein?


----------



## Hans (3. April 2011)

was ist richtig ?

mancher will es "plüschiger", der andere straffer


----------



## Rotti84 (3. April 2011)

Ich meine das die den Dämpfer mit dem gleichen Bar-Wert aufpumpen sollen wie die anderen bikes auch... die können ja nicht die anderen bikes mit 15 bar und das strive mit 5 bar testen und dann sagen das strive ist zu weich bzw. wippt... minus punkt !


----------



## Hans (3. April 2011)

so wie Du meinst geht es ja gar nicht 

jeder Rahmen ist unterschiedlich übersetzt, manchen fährt man mit 8 bar, andere mit 11.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (3. April 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> Habe gestern das Strive 9.0 es und das 9.0 esx LTD gefahren.



Und wie fandest du es?


----------



## julius09 (3. April 2011)

Stehen immernoch nur M rahmen vom strive im showroom?


----------



## konahoss90 (3. April 2011)

julius09 schrieb:


> Stehen immernoch nur M rahmen vom strive im showroom?





auf www.canyon.de unter "Showroom Testbikes" sind bis dato nur Modelle in Größe M gelistet..


----------



## 22lightning (3. April 2011)

Sind leider immer noch nur Strives der Größe M im Showroom. Habe nach gefragt wann mal ein anderes kommt, werden aber erst mit der ersten Auslieferungswelle kommen, da bekomme ich mein ES 9.0 aber ja auch geliefert (hoffe ich zumindest).
@Goldi03421: Ich fand es richtig gut, mein Budget lässt leider "nur" ein Strive ES 9.0 zu (will aber ja auch die Hammerschmidt), sonst wäre das Esx 9.0 LTD sehr interessant gewesen. Optik in live ist der "Hammer".


----------



## Stango (3. April 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> Im Bericht steht auch nicht "ziemlich wippen" sondern "leicht wippen".


Oh mist.... Ich glaube jetzt geht die Welt unter


----------



## Goldi03421 (4. April 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> @Goldi03421: Ich fand es richtig gut, mein Budget lässt leider "nur" ein Strive ES 9.0 zu (will aber ja auch die Hammerschmidt), sonst wäre das Esx 9.0 LTD sehr interessant gewesen. Optik in live ist der "Hammer".



Hört sich sehr gut an  Zur Hammerschmidt: schnell fahren auf ner geraden Strecke ist aufgrund nur eines Kettenblatts nicht wirklich möglich oder? Zumindest erscheint mir die Kurbel des ESX alltagstauglicher..bzw ne Tour mit der Hammerschmidt erscheint mir etwas anstrengend 

Wenn die Lieferfähigkeit beim Strive nur ordentlich gegeben wäre...tja die Frage ist ob ich so noch so lange warten will/kann/möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pampa (4. April 2011)




----------



## Lecker_Sushi (4. April 2011)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob das ES 7.0 mit Revelation/Monarch dann ähnliche Fahreigenschaften hat oder das im Vergleich zu den Fox-Elementen im ES 8.0 (und den anderen) extrem abfällt. 
Natürlich abgesehen vom Gewicht...


----------



## mkamp (4. April 2011)

Pampa schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> esx 24 / 36
> 
> hammerschmidt 24 / 38,4



Das bringt mich zu einem Punkt, der mich schon eine ganze Weile beschäftigt.

Beim ESX steht Bashguard/36/24. 
Obwohl ein Dreifach-Umwerfer verbaut ist, gibt es nur ein Kettenblatt mit 36 und eins mit 24 Zähnen?
Ein Bashguard erscheint den Canyon Entwicklern wertvoller als ein großes Kettenblatt?


----------



## Wurzelmann (4. April 2011)

mkamp schrieb:


> Das bringt mich zu einem Punkt, der mich schon eine ganze Weile beschäftigt.
> 
> Beim ESX steht Bashguard/36/24.
> Obwohl ein Dreifach-Umwerfer verbaut ist, gibt es nur ein Kettenblatt mit 36 und eins mit 24 Zähnen?
> Ein Bashguard erscheint den Canyon Entwicklern wertvoller als ein großes Kettenblatt?



Ein Bashguard ist für mich in dieser Kategorie Standard. Wer das Bike nicht seinem vorgesehenen Einsatzzweck zuführen will (oder kann), kann ja gerne ein drittes KB dranschrauben. Aber dann macht es vielleicht auch Sinn sich gedanken darüber zu machen, ob ein AM nicht die bessere Wahl wäre.


----------



## Wurzelmann (4. April 2011)

Lecker_Sushi schrieb:


> Mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob das ES 7.0 mit Revelation/Monarch dann ähnliche Fahreigenschaften hat oder das im Vergleich zu den Fox-Elementen im ES 8.0 (und den anderen) extrem abfällt.
> Natürlich abgesehen vom Gewicht...



Ich empfinde Fox Elemente eher als Hypothek wegen der restriktiven Servicepolitik in Deutschland. 

Der Monarch soll eigentlich ein Top Dämpfer mit viel Potential sein. Push Tuning siedeln ihn z.B. oberhalb des Fox RP23 an und bieten ihn ab Werk in versch. Tuningvarianten an. Ob der Monarch aber entsprechend gut abgestimmt ist, ist natürlich die Frage. 

Im ES7.0 ist übrigens keine Revelation sondern eine Lyrik drin. In der richtigen Ausführung, ist das eine Top-Gabel, die sich hinter keiner Fox verstecken muss, sondern eher besser geht (und man kann sie selber nach belieben umrüsten ). Nur auf die 2-Step Absenkung sollte man verzichten. Das gilt aber m.E. auch für die Talas. Ich will eine Gable die zu jeder Jahreszeit zuverlässig funktionert, und das tun anscheinend beide nicht. Da verzichte ich lieber auf Absenkung und habe ein tolles Ansprechverhalten. 

Also in meinem Strive 8.0 wird die Talas gegen eine Lyrik Solo Air DH ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (4. April 2011)

Ja klar! Sorry, ist natürlich die Lyrik...
Da ich immernoch mit dem YT Wicked liebäugele, hab ich das verwechselt: Hier ist die Revelation RLT verbaut.

Aber ne Absenkung wäre für mich schon recht wichtig. Auch beim Nerve AM ist bei Anstiegen aufgrund der Geometrie die TALAS Absenkung recht hilfreich.

Ach ja: Die Qual der Wahl: YT Wicked, Strive 7.0 oder Nerve AM 7.0... ich werf´ ne Münze


----------



## Goldi03421 (4. April 2011)

Pampa schrieb:


> esx 24 / 36
> hammerschmidt 24 / 38,4



Bedeutet was genau?


----------



## Barthi (4. April 2011)

Das Bedeutet, dass du mit dem Bike mit Hammerschmidt besser/schneller auf der geraden/bergab fahren kannst als das ESX. Und bergauf ist es genau gleich wie beim ESX. Ist doch super 
Ich würde gleich den eingescannten Testbrief vom Strive posten. Ist das überhaupt legal? Also wenn ich nur den Ausschnitt vom Strive zeige?


----------



## mohlo (4. April 2011)

Barthi schrieb:


> Das Bedeutet, dass du mit dem Bike mit Hammerschmidt besser/schneller auf der geraden/bergab fahren kannst als das ESX. Und bergauf ist es genau gleich wie beim ESX. Ist doch super
> Ich würde gleich den eingescannten Testbrief vom Strive posten. Ist das überhaupt legal? Also wenn ich nur den Ausschnitt vom Strive zeige?



Naja... Du könntest ja zumindest mal eine Liste aller gestesteten Bikes samt Ergebnis posten.


----------



## Pampa (4. April 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pampa (4. April 2011)




----------



## Goldi03421 (4. April 2011)

Pampa schrieb:


> das du hast beim hammerschmidt vorne 2 zähne mehr und der wirkungsgrad
> ist nicht so schlecht ist ich fahre es seid 3 jahren und schon über 6.000 km
> null probleme ich würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen...



Aber auf der Geraden mit der Kombination 3 Kettenräder/10 Ritzel nicht zu vergleichen oder?


----------



## Wurzelmann (4. April 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Aber auf der Geraden mit der Kombination 3 Kettenräder/10 Ritzel nicht zu vergleichen oder?



Aber in der Bodenfreiheit halt auch nicht. Für Forstwege braucht man sicher keine HS (und kein Strive ).


----------



## Goldi03421 (4. April 2011)

Da hast vermutlich recht. Suche halt ein halbwegs universelles Bike..Uphill & Downhill sowie auch ne Tour im Flachland solls mitmachen. Und das Strive hat mich leider mit der Optik verzaubert  Die Farbe Conker Brown Metallic ist aber auch sowas von genial


----------



## mohlo (4. April 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Da hast vermutlich recht. Suche halt ein halbwegs universelles Bike..Uphill & Downhill sowie auch ne Tour im Flachland solls mitmachen. Und das Strive hat mich leider mit der Optik verzaubert  Die Farbe Conker Brown Metallic ist aber auch sowas von genial



Dann passt wohl besser ein Nerve AM (abgesehen von der Optik/Farbe).


----------



## Goldi03421 (4. April 2011)

Hab ich befürchtet  Ist es wirklich so ein abfahrtlastiges Bike und weniger für Touren (50-100km/Tag, auch im flachen Gelände) geeignet? Dachte es zählt noch in den Bereich All Mountain. 

Ich schau mich mal weiter um was der Markt so zu bieten hat. Das Strive bleibt trotzdem vorerst einer meiner Favoriten


----------



## Wurzelmann (4. April 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Hab ich befürchtet  Ist es wirklich so ein abfahrtlastiges Bike und weniger für Touren (50-100km/Tag, auch im flachen Gelände) geeignet? Dachte es zählt noch in den Bereich All Mountain.
> 
> Ich schau mich mal weiter um was der Markt so zu bieten hat. Das Strive bleibt trotzdem vorerst einer meiner Favoriten



Natürlich kann man auf auf das Strive 2.25er Nobby Nicks und ein drittes Kettenblatt draufmachen (evtl. braucht man einen 3-Fach Umwerfer). Dann hat man noch ProPedal am RP23. Die 1-2 Kilo mehr zum Nerve XC spürt man sicher nicht so sehr, solange man nicht 2000hm fährt.

Es ist halt nicht die effizienteste Art der Fortbewegung.


----------



## Interwoven (4. April 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Hab ich befürchtet  Ist es wirklich so ein abfahrtlastiges Bike und weniger für Touren (50-100km/Tag, auch im flachen Gelände) geeignet? Dachte es zählt noch in den Bereich All Mountain.
> 
> Ich schau mich mal weiter um was der Markt so zu bieten hat. Das Strive bleibt trotzdem vorerst einer meiner Favoriten



kurz deine beiträge gelesen und meine empfehlung: kauf dir um gottes willen kein rad aus der enduro klasse. wenn canyon, dann wirklich nerve am, eher sogar nerve xc. hast du bedeutend mehr spass. zusätzlich nicht nur auf das gewicht sondern auch auf die geometrie achten. 

ich nehme bei einer lachlandtour auch nicht mein stumpjumper evo mit 12.8kg, sondern mein crossrad. unterschied wie tag und nacht. 

als touren allrounder ohne klare enduroausrichtung ist das strive meiner meinung nach nicht geeignet.


----------



## Ember (5. April 2011)

Hier einige Neuigkeiten zum Test, der heute am Kiosk erscheint 

Allgemein gibt es kaum Unterschiede in der Bewertung (9x sehr gut, 3x gut, s.o.)

aber mir stoßen schon mal 2 Dinge auf:

1)Testsieger ist das schwerste Rad (Scott),

2)Specialized kostet 4000 Eu und hat KEINE Gabelabsenkung



...zwei Punkte, die für mich k.o.-Kriterien sind, mit denen man weder Testsieger noch ein "sehr gut" kassieren kann. 
Sorry, meine Meinung dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (5. April 2011)

Ember schrieb:


> ...zwei Punkte, die für mich k.o.-Kriterien sind, mit denen man weder Testsieger noch ein "sehr gut" kassieren kann.
> Sorry, meine Meinung dazu



das bestätigt nur meine Meinung:
jeder hat andere Prioritäten.
Die Endnote und wer Testsieger ist, ist also s.cheißgal. Wichtig sind höchstens die einzelnen Daten.


----------



## Matthias247 (5. April 2011)

Pampa schrieb:


> @ wurzelmann,
> 
> beim specialized enduro ist mir das tretlager zu tief das hat mir keinen spass auf dem trail gemacht
> immer wieder boden kontakt beim treten...


Das Strive liegt aber noch tiefer 
Vermutlich einer der Gründe warum es sinvoll ist den Bashguard dran zu lassen. Ein drittes Kettenblatt brauchts imho eh erst wenn man bei > 40km/h noch mittreten will, und das ist normal nicht der Einsatzbereich so eines Rads.


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (5. April 2011)

Ich seh schon, dass das Strive wohl doch nicht meinem Einsatzbereich entspricht  Wenn es nur nicht so klasse aussehen würde...

Dann wird´s wohl doch das Nerve Am 7.0 als klassisches AllMountain werden bzw. das YT Wicked als Mischung Enduro/AllMountain...


----------



## Ember (5. April 2011)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> das bestätigt nur meine Meinung:
> jeder hat andere Prioritäten.
> Die Endnote und wer Testsieger ist, ist also s.cheißgal. Wichtig sind höchstens die einzelnen Daten.



So ist es. 
Z.B. kann man aus den Daten ablesen, dass Canyon das leichteste (Komplett-)Rad baut. (grüne Gewichtsangabe)
Beim Laufradgewicht siehts dann schon wieder anders aus.  
Da liegt Canyon mit 4 (!!!) Gramm hinter dem Testleichtesten (Giant)
zurück.(und kriegt KEINE zweite grüne positiv-Bewertung. Warum auch- ist ja 4 gramm schwerer)

Ich finde die Testbewertung enttäuschend, weil keine klare Stellungnahme abgegeben wird, aber ich will die Messwerte mal glauben und ziehe meine eigenen Schlüsse daraus.


----------



## Der Flo (5. April 2011)

Ich frage mich auch, warum das Strive 0 Punkte bei der Bikeparktauglichkeit bekommen hat. Liegt das an der Steifigkeit, am Handling? Wie kann ein Enduro 0 Punkte in so einer Kategorie haben?


----------



## ThomasAC (5. April 2011)

An der fehlenden Bikeparkfreigabe durch Canyon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ewoodster (5. April 2011)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> An der fehlenden Bikeparkfreigabe durch Canyon?


Es ist für den Bikepark zugelassen, wurde mir bei der Probefahrt in Koblenz bestätigt. 
Null Punkte in der Bikepark Bewertung schrecken mich ein wenig ab, da meine Entscheidung gegen das Nerve AM und für das Strive genau aus diesem Grund gefallen ist. Entweder ist dort ein Fehler im Test, oder das Bike taugt nicht für den Park. Somit wäre es für mich leider gestorben.


----------



## Spiike (5. April 2011)

Für mich bestätigt der Bericht, dass ich das richtige Bike bestellt habe!
Ein Allmountain mit Enduro eigenschaften => Allduro!

@Ewoodster Bikepark = Torque! Aber eher nicht ein Strive, kleine Droops sind wohl sicher drin.


----------



## Ewoodster (5. April 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> Für mich bestätigt der Bericht, dass ich das richtige Bike bestellt habe!
> Ein Allmountain mit Enduro eigenschaften => Allduro!
> 
> @Ewoodster Bikepark = Torque! Aber eher nicht ein Strive, kleine Droops sind wohl sicher drin.


Mir ist klar, dass das Torque für den Einsatz im Bikepark besser geeignet ist. Mein Anforderungsprofil sieht jedoch 80 % Trails und Waldwege, sowie 20 % Downhill und Nortshore vor. Auch wenn der Einsatz im Bikepark eher gering ausfällt, muss es die gelegentlichen Strapazen aushalten - eben ein gutes Enduro Rad sein. Das Torque ist eher Zweite Wahl, da es für den Großteil meiner Anwendungen überdimensioniert ist. Ich werde mir heute die Zeitschrift kaufen und dann weitersehen.


----------



## Barthi (5. April 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> ...evtl. braucht man einen 3-Fach Umwerfer.



Ich denke da ist ein ganz normal er 3-Fach Umwerfer drauf, man muss halt nur noch den Endanschlag rausdrehen 
Habe noch nie etwas von einem 2-Fach Umwerfer gehört. So etwas würde auch keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (5. April 2011)

Auch wenn´s nicht hier rein gehört:
Was haltet Ihr denn von dem YT Wicked als tourentaugliches EnduroAllMountain als Mittelding zwischen Strive und Nerve AM?

Sram X.9
RS Revelation RLT Dual Position Air QR15
RS Monarch RT3
Avid Elixir R
3fach Kurbel
1.599,00


----------



## Bagaluti (5. April 2011)

Lecker_Sushi schrieb:


> Auch wenn´s nicht hier rein gehört:
> Was haltet Ihr denn von dem YT Wicked als tourentaugliches EnduroAllMountain als Mittelding zwischen Strive und Nerve AM?
> 
> Sram X.9
> ...




Link?


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (5. April 2011)

oha... exküsemang!
http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...o=162&x3049a=adat3nkn2bnmaioaqvrb588qk84tqrpo


----------



## greg12 (5. April 2011)

yt! passt scho für den preis. ist wohl auch etwas in richtung enduro ausgerichtet!


----------



## Spiike (5. April 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, dass das Torque für den Einsatz im Bikepark besser geeignet ist. Mein Anforderungsprofil sieht jedoch 80 % Trails und Waldwege, sowie 20 % Downhill und Nortshore vor. Auch wenn der Einsatz im Bikepark eher gering ausfällt, muss es die gelegentlichen Strapazen aushalten - eben ein gutes Enduro Rad sein. Das Torque ist eher Zweite Wahl, da es für den Großteil meiner Anwendungen überdimensioniert ist. Ich werde mir heute die Zeitschrift kaufen und dann weitersehen.


 

Genau für Dich und mich wurde das Strive gebaut!!!


----------



## Ember (5. April 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> Genau für Dich und mich wurde das Strive gebaut!!!



...für mich auch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMfaenger2010 (6. April 2011)

Ember schrieb:


> ...für mich auch!!!



...und für mich!!  *megadollvorfreu!!*


----------



## Shlousi (6. April 2011)

wartet ihr noch oder fahrt ihr schon


----------



## Wurzelmann (6. April 2011)

Für mich wurde das Strive auch entworfen. Von gebaut kann ja leider noch keine Rede sein 

Aber für mich wurde auch das Speci Enduro gebaut und das habe ich mir jetzt bestellt. Ich will fahren und nicht warten  

Es wird also bald ein 8.0er für die KW22 frei. Wer wills haben?


----------



## onra1979 (6. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir das Canyon Strive mit der Hammerschmidt bestellt. Leider habe ich keine einschlägigen Erfahrungen mit der damit sammeln können. Ich mache mir, wie ein paar andere Schreiber hier, Gedanken über die Tourentauglichkeit der Kurbel. Ist der Wirkungsgradverlust im Overdrive Modus arg unterschiedlich/spürbar im Vergleich zur konventionellen Kettenschaltung. Mir ist natürlich klar, das ich allein durch die 2,4 Zoll Bereifung mehr Kraft aufwenden muss.

Mein Fahrprofil:
Ich fahre überwiegend Trails und ab und zu geht es mal in den Park (die wirklich großen drops lasse ich aus...)! Im Sommer plane ich noch ein paar längere Touren am Gardasee, Saalbach etc. Die Streckenlängen liegen bei ca. 60-80km pro Tag bzw. bei bis zu 2000hm.

Viele Grüße


----------



## konahoss90 (7. April 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Es wird also bald ein 8.0er für die KW22 frei. Wer wills haben?



Ich will eins haben? Welche Farbe und welche Größe ?


----------



## gremlino (7. April 2011)

Hat jemand mal wieder was neues gehört bzgl. der Race Face Kurbeln am Strive? So wie es aussieht verballert Canyon die RF SIXC ja gerade an den Alpinisten.............
Oder wegen der Bremsanlage? Die Elixir CR wird ja ersetzt in ein paar Wochen von der 9?!


----------



## Barthi (7. April 2011)

onra1979 schrieb:


> Ich mache mir, wie ein paar andere Schreiber hier, Gedanken über die Tourentauglichkeit der Kurbel. Ist der Wirkungsgradverlust im Overdrive Modus arg unterschiedlich/spürbar im Vergleich zur konventionellen Kettenschaltung.



Wie du bereits gesagt hast, ist der Wirkungsgradverlust nur im Overdrive. Und da du ihn eh nur auf der Ebene oder Bergab benutzt, ist der ja nicht so tragisch. Bergauf wäre natürlich blöd weil da jedes Korn zählt, aber bergab auf dem Trail sind die ca. 5% Unterschied wurscht. Außer wenn man ganz lange Zeit auf der Straße fährt vielleicht...


----------



## no81 (11. April 2011)

Hi!
Ich hätt mal eine Frage an alle die das Strive schon in natura in Koblenz gesehen haben. Könnt ihr einschätzen oder glaubt ihr dass in die 270grad Box auch andere Dämpfer reinpassen, zB ein bisschen dickere als der RP23. Ich denke da so an einen Vivid Air. 
Hab schon bei Canyon angerufen, die sagen aber nicht genau ja oder nein und wollen es auch nicht abschätzen.

greetz
no81


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (11. April 2011)

Klar wollen die das nicht sagen; nachher schraubt man dran rum und wenn was nicht funktioniert wird Canyon verantwortlich gemacht.

Allerdings würde mich immer noch interessieren, ob sich die Performance von Lyrik/Monarch im Einsteigermodell sehr stark von den nächsten Varianten mit Talas/RP23 ähneln oder krass abweichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no81 (11. April 2011)

Sie müssen sich ja eh nicht auf einen Dämpfer festlegen, aber zumindest eine brauchbare Aussage über die breite der 270grad Box. Die müssen ja wissen ob der rp23 schon eng drin sitzt oder ob genug Platz ist für einen breiteren Dämpfer.
Der Unterschied rp23 zum Monarch würd mich auch interessieren. Ich hätt aber sowieso gern einen vivid Air drin


----------



## Wassertrinker (11. April 2011)

Thema Hammerschmidt:
Ich fahre sie am Nerve AM und kann mich nur wiederholen: 
Geniales Teil. Ich finde sie werder laut, noch kräftezehrend!
Wirkungsgradverlust merkt man in der Praxis nicht. Besonders nicht, wenn man sie an einem Enduro fährt und nicht geil auf Bestzeiten auf dem CC-Rundkurs ist!

Zum Thema laut: Wenn sie denn mal rasselt, kurz schalten, wieder in den Overdrivemodus schalten und gut ist. 
Dann müssen die Zahnrädchen mal neu eingreifen.


----------



## gremlino (12. April 2011)

Strive ESX jetzt in Gr.L in beiden Farben *ausverkauft*......

dieses Jahr nur noch für Leute unter 1,80m


----------



## Fell (13. April 2011)

Geht echt weg wie warme Semmel :-D


----------



## xTr3Me (14. April 2011)

Versteh ich gar nicht, das Strive ist doch ultra-hässlich.


----------



## Spiike (14. April 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Versteh ich gar nicht, das Strive ist doch ultra-hässlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ember (15. April 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Strive ESX jetzt in Gr.L in beiden Farben *ausverkauft*......
> 
> dieses Jahr nur noch für Leute unter 1,80m



..das ESX SL, Größe L istmeines wissens schon seit Ende Februar in beiden Farben ausverkauft. Habe seinerzeit das LETZTE ESX LTD (L) bestellt 

schöne GRüße


----------



## Ember (15. April 2011)

_Der nachträgliche Umbau auf eine XTR Kubel (auch 3-Fach) ist ohne große Probleme möglich. Der Umwerfer und Schalthebel ist 3-Fach kompatibel. _

Antwort von Canyon auf Anfrage ob XTR 3fach am Strive möglich ist. 
Gruß


----------



## Xeleux (15. April 2011)

nabend zusammen,
hab heut nochmal mit canyon wegen dem kurbelersatz bezüglich race face telefoniert.

also, die "gut aussehende" truvativ stylo :kotz: wird der offizielle ersatz am strive 8.0, alle betroffenden werden in kürze ein email oder einen anruf von canyon erhalten.

ich weiß nicht , kann mich nicht mit der alternative anfreunden, bin schon am überlegen ob ich sofort nach lieferung den kurbelsatz tausche oder doch das torque trailflow nehm & nur noch die reverb nachrüste ... nur das gewicht des torque hält mich noch ab.

alle die betroffen sind, eure meinung interessiert mich zu dem thema ...


----------



## Deleted 208902 (15. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
 hmrgrml... der Preis wird gleich bleiben richtig? 
Gut, da sowieso die Kurbel gewechselt wird, sehe Ich das nicht sooo schrecklich.
Aber vielleicht gibbed ja von Canyon im gegenzug ein paar andere "extras" dazu^^ lol ?..wohl kaum


----------



## Spiike (15. April 2011)

gospeedracergo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hmrgrml... der Preis wird gleich bleiben richtig?
> Gut, da sowieso die Kurbel gewechselt wird, sehe Ich das nicht sooo schrecklich.
> Aber vielleicht gibbed ja von Canyon im gegenzug ein paar andere "extras" dazu^^ lol ?..wohl kaum


 was möchtest du uns mitteilen?

-------------------------------------------------

Weiss jemand was bei den ESX passiert?


----------



## Deleted 208902 (15. April 2011)

das frage ich mich auch ..


----------



## no81 (15. April 2011)

ich find die alternative absolut nicht ok! ist es wenigstens die stylo oct? obwohl keine stylo wär mir überhaupt lieber 
meine wunschalternative wäre hier die XT gewesen und ich glaub dass die preislich mit der RF Atlas FR ziemlich gleich liegt (ich kenn halt nicht die EK Preise oder OEM Preise für Hersteller)


----------



## Gope (16. April 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> was möchtest du uns mitteilen?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> Weiss jemand was bei den ESX passiert?



Ich kann mir keine Alternative außer der XTR mit Canyon Bashguard (siehe Vertride) vorstellen. Es könnte noch ne X0 werden, aber der Rest ist XTR... wie bekloppt wäre das denn? Von FSA gibts wohl noch Alternativen, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, ob die Dinger nur teuer sind, oder auch was taugen.

Also was bleibt? Ich hab ein LTD. bestellt und bei dem Preis bin ich nicht für Kompromisse zu haben! Wird wohl ne XTR... 

Und mal ehrlich, auch wenn die SIXC besser ist, der BlingBling-Faktor einer XTR ist doch unübertrefflich!

Meldet Euch, wenn Canyon anruft!


----------



## gremlino (16. April 2011)

Gope schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, auch wenn die SIXC besser ist, der BlingBling-Faktor einer XTR ist doch unübertrefflich!



das stimmt  da kann ich doch direkt die Bilder von Beebob rauskramen........

*Strive ESX mit XTR-BlingBling:*


----------



## Gope (16. April 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> das stimmt  da kann ich doch direkt die Bilder von Beebob rauskramen........
> 
> *Strive ESX mit XTR-BlingBling:*]



 Damit könnt ich leben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (16. April 2011)

ich auch 

was mich nur stören würde, wäre dann 32Z bei XTR statt 36Z bei der Sicx..........    XTR gibbet nicht in 36Z


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. April 2011)

hanswurst schrieb:


> leicht leicht leicht
> und dann hussefelt pedale. xt umwerfer geht auch gar nicht.



Eigentlich kannst Du Dir Deine dämlichen Postings auch sparen... Dich nimmt doch eh kein Mensch für voll. 

Bei gaaanz genauem Hinsehen fällt dem geneigten Betrachter auf, dass es sich bei dem von gremlino gezeigten Bike um ein Ausstellungsstück handelt. Da haben die halt einfach irgendwelche Pedale, die grad rumlagen, rangeschraubt.


----------



## freundchen (17. April 2011)

Kleines Video von meinem Besuch bei Canyon. Viel Spass beim Gucken! Das hebt die Vorfreude 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgvL4HGHoVs"]YouTube        - Canyon Strive ESX 9.0 Ltd.[/nomedia]


----------



## no81 (17. April 2011)

danke 

aber es sind noch mindestens 6-7 Wochen


----------



## Gope (17. April 2011)

freundchen schrieb:


> Kleines Video von meinem Besuch bei Canyon. Viel Spass beim Gucken! Das hebt die Vorfreude
> 
> YouTube        - Canyon Strive ESX 9.0 Ltd.



Meins, meins meins... 

Vielen Dank! Sowas verkürzt die Wartezeit bis KW 23!


----------



## Ember (18. April 2011)

Gope schrieb:


> Ich kann mir keine Alternative außer der XTR mit Canyon Bashguard (siehe Vertride) vorstellen. ........, der *BlingBling-Faktor *einer XTR ist doch unübertrefflich!
> 
> Meldet Euch, wenn Canyon anruft!



..unbedingt! 
Das STrive wurde ja ursprünglich mit XTR getestet. 
-BlingBling-Faktor- ....lange nicht so gelacht!
klasse!


----------



## Gope (18. April 2011)

Hey es gibt wieder ein ESX 9.0 LTD in M. Na wer will noch Eines? KW 25, da hab ich meins schon 2 Wochen... hoffentlich! Wahnsinn! Und ein schwarz/goldenes ESX 9.0 SL in M ist auch noch frei. Wer die wohl nicht mehr wollte?


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (18. April 2011)

Ich darf nicht in diesen Thread schauen. Ich darf nicht in diesen Thread schauen. Ich darf nicht in diesen Thread schauen. Ich darf nicht in diesen Thread schauen. Ich darf nicht in diesen Thread schauen. Ich darf nicht in diesen Thread schauen. Ich darf nicht in diesen Thread schauen. Ich darf nicht in diesen Thread schauen. Ich darf nicht in diesen Thread schauen. Ich darf nicht in diesen Thread schauen. Ich darf nicht in diesen Thread schauen. Ich darf nicht in diesen Thread schauen. Ich darf nicht in diesen Thread schauen. Ich darf nicht in diesen Thread schauen. Ich darf nicht in diesen Thread schauen. Ich darf nicht in diesen Thread schauen. Ich darf nicht in diesen Thread schauen. Ich darf nicht in diesen Thread schauen.


----------



## Gope (21. April 2011)

Was habt Ihr eigentlich für Pedale an Euren Strives geplant? Ich dachte bei mir an Mallets von Crankbrothers. Da kann ich für Touren einclicken und hab trotzdem ausreichend Plattform für runter. Oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 22lightning (21. April 2011)

Ist bei mir auch noch so ein Thema. Die Crank Brothers waren auch eine überlegung. Habe mir aber jetzt die Xpedo bestellt. http://www.aliexpress.com/product-g...bicycle-pedal-Xpedo-XMX-17AC-wholesalers.html
Fahre halt nur Flats.


----------



## heckenheini (21. April 2011)

Ich bleib bei meinen Wellgo D-10 Downhill, eine Seite Klickies andere Seite Plattform. In verbindung mit den 661 Filter Schuhen ist das eine sehr passable Lösung wenn man beides will.


----------



## Bagaluti (21. April 2011)

So, jetzt isses amtlich: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2099
Es gibt die Truvativ  Stylo OCT.

Die ist mit SRAM und Shimano 9-fach kompatibel. Wie geht das jetzt mit der 10-fach Cassette zusammen?


----------



## heckenheini (21. April 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch noch so ein Thema. Die Crank Brothers waren auch eine überlegung. Habe mir aber jetzt die Xpedo bestellt. http://www.aliexpress.com/product-g...bicycle-pedal-Xpedo-XMX-17AC-wholesalers.html
> Fahre halt nur Flats.



Du weisst aber schon das BMX Pedale ein 1/2" Gewinde haben und somit nicht in MTB Kurbeln mit 9/16" Gewinde passen


----------



## 22lightning (21. April 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon das BMX Pedale ein 1/2" Gewinde haben und somit nicht in MTB Kurbeln mit 9/16" Gewinde passen



Hi! 
Weiß ich schon. Wie du hier siehst haben die Pedale 9/16" Gewinde http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PE274E02-Xpedo+Face+Off+Xmx17+Pedal.aspx
Aber danke nochmal für den Hinweis. Weiß bestimmt nicht jeder.


----------



## heckenheini (21. April 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> Hi!
> Weiß ich schon. Wie du hier siehst haben die Pedale 9/16" Gewinde http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PE274E02-Xpedo+Face+Off+Xmx17+Pedal.aspx
> Aber danke nochmal für den Hinweis. Weiß bestimmt nicht jeder.




Also die Xpedo Pedale sehen echt scharf aus, und heben sich auf angenehme weise vom typischen Plattformdesign ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (22. April 2011)

Bei meinem Strive kommen die Crankbrother Mallet 2 dran, bin voll zufrieden mit den Teilen.


----------



## M-T-B (22. April 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> So, jetzt isses amtlich: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2099
> Es gibt die Truvativ  Stylo OCT.



Und im ESX 9.0 SL kommt statt der Race Face SIX C jetzt eine SRAM S2200 zum Einsatz! Nun nicht unbedingt die Traumkonfiguration zum XTR/XT-Package 
Zum Trost gibt es einen Preisnachlass von 200 Euronen


----------



## Spiike (22. April 2011)

M-T-B schrieb:


> Und im ESX 9.0 SL kommt statt der Race Face SIX C jetzt eine SRAM S2200 zum Einsatz! Nun nicht unbedingt die Traumkonfiguration zum XTR/XT-Package
> Zum Trost gibt es einen Preisnachlass von 200 Euronen


 

Wieso sram???  

die kurbeln s2200 finde ich nicht auf der off. site von sram - 
sind es speziell angefertigte kurbeln?

und um gotteswillen wieso nicht die xtr?? 
kann mir jemand diese kombination erklären (ist ja wie ein halber VW + halber Opel)






hat jemand schon eine mail gekriegt?

fragen über fragen


----------



## gremlino (22. April 2011)

oh, es tut sich was, direkt mal einklinken.......



> Was habt Ihr eigentlich für Pedale an Euren Strives geplant?


da ich nur Clicks fahre, hab ich diese hier schon liegen:







> Zum Trost gibt es einen Preisnachlass von 200 Euronen


Woher hast du denn die Info? Der Preis auf der HP ist immer noch 3299,-Euro.



> die kurbeln s2200 finde ich nicht auf der off. site von sram -
> sind es speziell angefertigte kurbeln?


wenn ich das recht im Kopf habe, sind das umgelabelte XO, die eigentlich nur für Specialized gedacht waren :kotz: Preislich anzusiedeln im 430$-Bereich
Vor allem der Plaste-Bash ist :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:









> hat jemand schon eine mail gekriegt?


ich hab vorgestern (!!!!) per Mail auf meine Anfrage wegen den Kurbeln am ESX 9.0 folgende Antwort bekommen:
_Die Planungen über eine Alternative für die Ausstattung sind noch nicht abgeschlossen.
Wir werden Sie aber vor Auslieferung des Rades informieren.
_

Mal schauen, wann da was offizielles kommt.....glaub ich muss mal mit Canyon sprechen, das die bei meinem Bike die Kurbel am besten gar nicht montieren und lose beilegen.....den SRAM-scheiss will ich da nicht dran haben


----------



## Xplosion51 (22. April 2011)




----------



## Gope (22. April 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> oh, es tut sich was, direkt mal einklinken.......
> 
> 
> da ich nur Clicks fahre, hab ich diese hier schon liegen:
> ...



 Ne, oder?! Das Ding ist potthäßlich. Die haben doch schon die XTR mit Bashguard im Showroom dran. Und jetzt soll ich nen Plastik-Bash fahren??? Man, man, man...


----------



## Spiike (22. April 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> oh, es tut sich was, direkt mal einklinken.......
> 
> 
> da ich nur Clicks fahre, hab ich diese hier schon liegen:
> ...


 
Quelle: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2101





*Achtung!*Aufgrund der Insolvenz von Race Face verbauen wir an diesem Rad eine andere Kurbel: Statt der Race Face SIX C kommt jetzt eine SRAM S2200 zum Einsatz. Den günstigeren Anschaffungspreis geben wir an Dich weiter und Du bekommst dieses Rad *200 Euro reduziert*. Neuer Preis ist 3.099 Euro.


----------



## gremlino (22. April 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> Quelle: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2101
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 
Bin den ganzen Morgen schon so angesickt deswegen, da hab ich das glatt überlesen (obwohl ich schon 5 mal die HP gelesen habe und nach weiteren Änderungen gesucht habe).
Immerhin etwas, da kann man die Kurbel immer noch verticken und dann ne XTR dran packen......glaube ich werde Canyon mal anfunken, ob die nicht direkt ne XTR verbauen können, dann können die die 200Euro auch behalten....


----------



## heckenheini (22. April 2011)

Also das die an das ESX LTD auch diese S2200 Kurbel dranbauen 
Da hätte ne XTR Kurbel und kein Preisnachlass eine bessere Figur gemacht.
Und mal ehrlich, ne "Specialized" Kurbel am 4300 teuren Canyon
Das fällt wohl in die Rubrik: Es gibt Dinge die kann man nicht erklären.


----------



## Xeleux (22. April 2011)

was änderungswünsche bezüglich der kurbel angeht ...

einen ähnlichen vorschlag hab ich auch schon gemacht, jedoch ohne erfolg ... mit der begründung, man könne bei dem preis/leistungsverhältnis nicht auf sonderwünsche eingehen ... irgendwo nachvollziehbar, wenn auch nicht glücklich was die teilewahl angeht.

bin mit dem ersatz an meinem bestellten 8.0 auch nicht einverstanden ... hab für mich entschieden ein paar euro mehr in die hand zu nehmen & nun das 9.0 bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gope (22. April 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
> Bin den ganzen Morgen schon so angesickt deswegen, da hab ich das glatt überlesen (obwohl ich schon 5 mal die HP gelesen habe und nach weiteren Änderungen gesucht habe).
> Immerhin etwas, da kann man die Kurbel immer noch verticken und dann ne XTR dran packen......glaube ich werde Canyon mal anfunken, ob die nicht direkt ne XTR verbauen können, dann können die die 200Euro auch behalten....



Das geht mir genauso. Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem 32er XTR und dem 36er SRAM Zahnrad? Und jetzt bitte nicht antworten: 4 Zähne!  Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Gope (22. April 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Also das die an das ESX LTD auch diese S2200 Kurbel dranbauen
> Da hätte ne XTR Kurbel und kein Preisnachlass eine bessere Figur gemacht.
> Und mal ehrlich, ne "Specialized" Kurbel am 4300 teuren Canyon
> Das fällt wohl in die Rubrik: Es gibt Dinge die kann man nicht erklären.



Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Jetzt zahl ich schon 4500 Tacken und dann muss ich noch Kompromisse machen???  Was wären denn Alternativen zur S2200? XTR mit Bashguard und was noch?


----------



## konahoss90 (22. April 2011)

gibts wohl grad günstig..

http://www.bike24.net/p113323.html


----------



## Bagaluti (22. April 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> gibts wohl grad günstig..
> 
> http://www.bike24.net/p113323.html




So siehts wohl aus. Ist aber für SRAM und Shimano 9-fach. Wie geht das mit der 10-fach Cassette bei 8.0er?


----------



## heckenheini (22. April 2011)

Gope schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Jetzt zahl ich schon 4500 Tacken und dann muss ich noch Kompromisse machen???  Was wären denn Alternativen zur S2200? XTR mit Bashguard und was noch?



Es fällt mir auch wirklich schwer zu glauben das eine umgelabelte XO Kurbel+200 Preisnachlass für Canyon günstiger ist als ne XTR
Ich meine wieviel günstiger ist denn so eine S2200 Kurbel gegenüber der XO.
Nur wegen des Labels ist die ja qualitativ nicht schlechter, oder Preiswerter zu Produzieren, oder doch?
Oder kriegen die pro 10St. gekaufter RS Gabeln eine S2200 Kurbel oben drauf


----------



## Gope (22. April 2011)

Bei Specialized kann man ziemlich gut reinzoomen um die SRAM S2200 besser zu sehen:

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52775&scid=1000&scname=MTB


----------



## konahoss90 (22. April 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Oder kriegen die pro 10St. gekaufter RS Gabeln eine S2200 Kurbel oben drauf




ich nehme an, dass die Komponenten, die aus dem Hause SRAM kommen wohl sowieso alle ziemlich günstig zu bekommen sind. Da wird seitens SRAM mit Sicherheit n gutes Gesamtpaket geschnürt. Gerade im Bereich der Kurbeln wünscht Truvativ/SRAM bestimmt etwas häufiger vertreten zu sein..


----------



## gremlino (23. April 2011)

Gope schrieb:


> Das geht mir genauso. Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem 32er XTR und dem 36er SRAM Zahnrad? Und jetzt bitte nicht antworten: 4 Zähne!  Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte?



4 Zähne!
Also ich find es grenzwertig, aber das kommt auch ein bisschen auf das Gelände an. Fahre lieber etwas zu groß in den Gängen, weil ich es halt gewöhnt bin. Hab am GT ne XTR mit 26-36-46 drauf, und am Giant ne XT mit 22-32-42. Bei uns hier im Bergischen Land ist mir die 32er meist zu wenig, da dann eher aufs 42er. Haben hier halt immer nur kurze Steigungen und Abfahrten von max.100hm, dafür aber viele Hügelzüge aneinandergereiht. Hab es mal bewusst probiert das 46er beim GT nicht zu benutzen, das war okay, wenn auch auf den "Anfahrtswegen" in den Wald (Strasse) manchmal zu wenig. Also meine Tendenz ist im Moment auf 3-fach XTR zu gehen, um das große Blatt noch zu haben. Das ist mir wichtiger als der Bash für meinen Einsatzzweck.



> was änderungswünsche bezüglich der kurbel angeht ...
> 
> einen ähnlichen vorschlag hab ich auch schon gemacht, jedoch ohne erfolg ... mit der begründung, man könne bei dem preis/leistungsverhältnis nicht auf sonderwünsche eingehen ... irgendwo nachvollziehbar, wenn auch nicht glücklich was die teilewahl angeht.


war das bevor die die Serienteile geändert haben oder danach? 
Denke wenn man was bestellt, es dann geändert wird, dann sollte man auch bei der Alternative mitsprechen können und Canyon auf den Wunsch eingehen. Wenn es um die Serie geht, dann ist es nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Gope (23. April 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Also meine Tendenz ist im Moment auf 3-fach XTR zu gehen, um das große Blatt noch zu haben. Das ist mir wichtiger als der Bash für meinen Einsatzzweck.



Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, ob ne 3-fach nicht besser ist für mich. Meine Freundin zieht mich sonst bei Touren total ab.  Vielleicht ne XTR 3-fach und dann den Canyon Bashguard dazukaufen und ab und zu mal umbauen? Keine Ahnung, wieviel Zeitaufwand das ist, den Bashguard an und ab zu montieren?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spiike (23. April 2011)

Gope schrieb:


> Das geht mir genauso. Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem 32er XTR und dem 36er SRAM Zahnrad? Und jetzt bitte nicht antworten: 4 Zähne!  Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte?


 

Der Unterschied beträgt 0.756 m pro Umdrehung, finde um zu Touren zu viel (canyon wahrseinlich auch daher diese sch. Kurbel)! 

um 30 km/h zu fahren benötigt man beim 36er ca. 74 Trittfrequenz pro min. und bei 32er ca. 83 T / min.


Daher muss ich wahrscheinlich in den sauren Apfel beissen und mich mit der S(ch..)ram-Kurbel abfinden.


----------



## gremlino (23. April 2011)

Gope schrieb:


> Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, ob ne 3-fach nicht besser ist für mich. Meine Freundin zieht mich sonst bei Touren total ab.  Vielleicht ne XTR 3-fach und dann den Canyon Bashguard dazukaufen und ab und zu mal umbauen? Keine Ahnung, wieviel Zeitaufwand das ist, den Bashguard an und ab zu montieren?!



Da seh ich doch mein Spiegelbild 
Hab ich auch überlegt, Zeitaufwand ist marginal, 4 Schrauben lösen, Blatt nach außen ab, Bash drauf 4 Schrauben fest und gutt is. 5-10 Minuten Zeitaufwand.

Und die XTR Rapidfire sind ja zum Glück immer 2-/3-fach tauglich, Umwerfer ist ja egal.


----------



## overslag (24. April 2011)

Wurden überhaupt schon Strive Modelle ausgeliefert?
Ich habe mir gestern ein Strive es 8.0 in M bestellt, Liefertermin Kw24

Stimmt nun Kw 24 ? oder eher später- da ja anscheinend jeder Lieferverzug hat...ich peils langsam nicht mehr


----------



## Xeleux (24. April 2011)

@gremlino

ich hab erst mit canyon gesprochen, nachdem bekannt wurde, das race face in insolvenz ist & eine andere kurbel verbaut wird ... 
das man keine serienmodelle konfigurieren kann ist ja allgemein bekannt


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (24. April 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Wurden überhaupt schon Strive Modelle ausgeliefert?



Nächste Woche müßte es eigentlich endlich soweit sein, der früheste Liefertermin der ersten Bestellung war KW 17. Spannung!!


----------



## heckenheini (24. April 2011)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche müßte es eigentlich endlich soweit sein, der früheste Liefertermin der ersten Bestellung war KW 17. Spannung!!



Ich denke es wird erst die 20KW werden, da bei allen der Liefertermin nach hinten verschoben wurde.So sollte mein 7er in Gold eigentlich in der 19KW kommen, hab aber Post von Canyon gekriegt das der Liefertermin in die 22KW verschoben wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 22lightning (24. April 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird erst die 20KW werden, da bei allen der Liefertermin nach hinten verschoben wurde.So sollte mein 7er in Gold eigentlich in der 19KW kommen, hab aber Post von Canyon gekriegt das der Liefertermin in die 22KW verschoben wurde.


Hi! 
Ich gehöre zu den erst Bestellern. Und es wird kein einziges Strive, egal welches Modell, vor der 22KW ausgeliefert. Da alle Termine von KW17 mindestens 5 Wochen Lieferverzug, aus dem Grund der Neu Konstruktion der 270'Grad Box, haben.
Gruß


----------



## overslag (25. April 2011)

Okay also ich hoffe ich bekomme es bis Mitte / Ende Juli.
Ich habe ja momentan noch eins von daher passt das schon .
Warum wurde die 270 grad Box neu konstruiert bzw gefertigt ?
Passt grösse m bei 173 cm und schrittlänge 80 cm ?


----------



## gremlino (25. April 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Warum wurde die 270 grad Box neu konstruiert bzw gefertigt ?



Toleranzen wurden eingeengt. Es gibt auch Spekulationen, das die Umlenkhebel jetzt gefräst werden (und kein Guss mehr)



overslag schrieb:


> Passt grösse m bei 173 cm und schrittlänge 80 cm ?


Ja 

@Xeleux: Danke für die Info.


Hat eigentlich jemand mal nach nem anderen Bash für die S2200 geschaut? Wenn es anstelle dem Plaste Ring ein schönes eloxiertes Aluteil  geben würde, könnte man ja das Plaste Teil tauschen. Kennt jemand den Lochkreis von der S2200?


----------



## konahoss90 (25. April 2011)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir aus designtechnischen Gründen statt des 8.0 das 9.0 zuzulegen. Allerdings sprengt dies leider das Budget, sodass ich überlege die Hammerschmidt zu demontieren und eine 3-fach Kurbel zu montieren, die für meine Breitengrade ohnehin zweckmäßiger ist. Weiß jemand, was man so für eine "neue" Hammerschmidt bekommt, die aus einem Neurad stammt? Lohnt sich der ganze Aufwand?

Zweite Frage wäre, ob sich hier jemand mit Hinterbaukinematiken auskennt. Das Strive besitzt ja einen Eingelenker. Nun habe ich von einem Kumpel gehört, dass die Eingelenker nicht so sensibel sein sollen, wie ein klassischer Viergelenker, da sich aufrgund der radialen Raderhebungskurve bei der Fahrt der Hinterbau auf das Hindernisse zu bewegt. Merkt man diese Eigenschaft beim Fahren? Der klassische Viergelenker geht ja etwas nach hinten beim Überrollen des Hindernisses. Hat hier jemand schon mal beides gefahren und kann sein Erfahrung teilen?

Gruß


----------



## Ewoodster (25. April 2011)

Auch ich finde die Farbgebung und die Easton Havoc Laufräder am 9.0 schöner als das von mir bestellte 8.0, aber irgendwo wollte ich dann die Kostenbremse ansetzen. Da ich auch noch komplette Ausrüstung inklusive Helm (normal, später auch Fullface), Standpumpe, Pedale, Schützer, Werkzeug usw. kaufen musste, komme ich an Ende auch auf 3000 raus.

Da muss ich mich leider mit der etwas faden Optik des 8.0 in Schwarz zufrieden geben, denn das Gold geht ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## Gope (25. April 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir aus designtechnischen Gründen statt des 8.0 das 9.0 zuzulegen. Allerdings sprengt dies leider das Budget, sodass ich überlege die Hammerschmidt zu demontieren und eine 3-fach Kurbel zu montieren, die für meine Breitengrade ohnehin zweckmäßiger ist. Weiß jemand, was man so für eine "neue" Hammerschmidt bekommt, die aus einem Neurad stammt? Lohnt sich der ganze Aufwand?
> 
> Zweite Frage wäre, ob sich hier jemand mit Hinterbaukinematiken auskennt. Das Strive besitzt ja einen Eingelenker. Nun habe ich von einem Kumpel gehört, dass die Eingelenker nicht so sensibel sein sollen, wie ein klassischer Viergelenker, da sich aufrgund der radialen Raderhebungskurve bei der Fahrt der Hinterbau auf das Hindernisse zu bewegt. Merkt man diese Eigenschaft beim Fahren? Der klassische Viergelenker geht ja etwas nach hinten beim Überrollen des Hindernisses. Hat hier jemand schon mal beides gefahren und kann sein Erfahrung teilen?
> 
> Gruß



Also ohne Erfahrung, nur anhand der mir bekannten Fakten ist das mit den Eingelenker-, Viergelenkergeschichten so ne Sache. Ein schlechter Viergelenker kann unsensibler reagieren, als ein guter Eingelenker. Für hochwertige Fullys wird zwar eher ein Viergelenker genutzt, aber die Aussage von Canyon ist hier, dass unter den zusätzlichen Gelenken die Steifigkeit leidet, was nachvollziehbar ist. Das man sich mit einem Eingelenker die Horst-Link Patentgebühren spart, blieb jedoch unerwähnt. 
Denke man kann das nicht verallgemeinern. Das Strive soll eine recht gute Kinematik haben, auch als Eingelenker. 

Gruß


----------



## gremlino (25. April 2011)

das Strive ist ja kein "normaler" Eingelenker, sondern ein abgestützter Eingelenker. Da kann man das recht gut beeinflussen. Ich seh da keine Probleme............ 

Wenn ich jetzt wüsste, ob das so passt an die S2200.....hmmmm, lecker:


----------



## Loods (25. April 2011)

Die Raderhebungskurve beeinflusst das aber nicht, auch wenn man noch so viel abstützt. Lediglich das Übersetzungsverhältnis lässt sich dadurch anpassen.


----------



## Gope (25. April 2011)

Loods schrieb:


> Die Raderhebungskurve beeinflusst das aber nicht, auch wenn man noch so viel abstützt. Lediglich das Übersetzungsverhältnis lässt sich dadurch anpassen.



Wie würde man das warnehmen, bzw. Was bedeutet es für den Fahrer, wenn das übersetzungsverhältnis anders ist? Weiß das nämlich nicht. Danke!


----------



## Loods (26. April 2011)

Das Übesetzungsverhältnis zwischen der Bewegung am Hinterrad (also dem Federweg, den man auf die Strasse bringt) und der Hubbewegung des Dämpfers beeinflusst die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus.
Das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist dabei nicht über den kompletten Federweg konstant. Wenn man geschickt konstruiert, kann das Rad zum Beispiel auf Eigenschaften von Luftdämpfern über diese Hinterbau-Kennlinie abstimmen. Auch solche Sachen wie Ansprechverhalten und Endprogression lassen sich schon dadurch stark beeinflussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gope (26. April 2011)

Loods schrieb:


> Das Übesetzungsverhältnis zwischen der Bewegung am Hinterrad (also dem Federweg, den man auf die Strasse bringt) und der Hubbewegung des Dämpfers beeinflusst die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus.
> Das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist dabei nicht über den kompletten Federweg konstant. Wenn man geschickt konstruiert, kann das Rad zum Beispiel auf Eigenschaften von Luftdämpfern über diese Hinterbau-Kennlinie abstimmen. Auch solche Sachen wie Ansprechverhalten und Endprogression lassen sich schon dadurch stark beeinflussen.



Vielen Dank für die Antwort! Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## gremlino (26. April 2011)

yup, so meinte ich es auch. Durch die Abstützung kannst du halt einiges (bis auf die Raderhebungskurve) beeinflussen. Anders als beim klassischen Eingelenker, da geht es nur über den Dämpfer:







Wobei auch beim Viergelenker mit Horst-Link die Raderhebungskurve nicht allzusehr abweicht von einem abgestützten Eingelenker. Sonst würde sich auch ein deutlicher Pedalrückschlag, etc. bemerkbar machen. Vorteil von Horst-Link und Konsorten ist natürlich, das das Fahrwerk aktiv beim Bremsen bleibt und kein Bremsstempeln (siehe neue Treks, Bremsmomentabstützung bei Kona, Nicolai, etc.) auftritt.

Was anderes ist bei den VPPs, da kann man die Raderhebungskurve maßgeblich beeinflussen, allerdings immer zu Lasten von Antriebseinflüssen. 






*Nichts desto trotz bin ich der Meinung, das man nicht auf Grund von einem Rahmenkonzept auf die Funktionalität eines Rahmens schließen kann. Es gibt noch viele weitere Faktoren, u.a. Dämpfer, Vorlieben, etc. und letztendlich kann jeder Konstrukteur ein Rahmenkonzept durch viele andere Sachen versauen...  Ich freu mich auf mein Strive als Eingelenker, denn es wird viel besser sein als mein jetziger Viergelenker  *


----------



## Loods (26. April 2011)

*



			Nichts desto trotz bin ich der Meinung, das man nicht auf Grund von einem Rahmenkonzept auf die Funktionalität eines Rahmens schließen kann. Es gibt noch viele weitere Faktoren, u.a. Dämpfer, Vorlieben, etc. und letztendlich kann jeder Konstrukteur ein Rahmenkonzept durch viele andere Sachen versauen...  Ich freu mich auf mein Strive als Eingelenker, denn es wird viel besser sein als mein jetziger Viergelenker 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*

So siehts aus


----------



## shovelez (27. April 2011)

Hi Leute!

Hab folgendes "problem": hab interesse an einem strive (oder torque), bevor ich aber 3000â¬ fÃ¼r das Teil raushau will ich zumindest mal drauf gesessen haben. zumal ich mit einer SchrittlÃ¤nge von 86/87 cm genau zwischen einem M und L rahmen liege. Hat ein glÃ¼cklicher strive nutzer aus mÃ¼nchen oder der umgebung lust, sich aufn kaffee einladen zu lassen und mir dafÃ¼r eine entscheidungshilfe zu geben?
Lg dominik


----------



## Ewoodster (28. April 2011)

shovelez schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Hab folgendes "problem": hab interesse an einem strive (oder torque), bevor ich aber 3000 für das Teil raushau will ich zumindest mal drauf gesessen haben. zumal ich mit einer Schrittlänge von 86/87 cm genau zwischen einem M und L rahmen liege. Hat ein glücklicher strive nutzer aus münchen oder der umgebung lust, sich aufn kaffee einladen zu lassen und mir dafür eine entscheidungshilfe zu geben?
> Lg dominik


Hallo Dominik,
bis KW 22 wird es ziemlich unmöglich sein, einen Strive Nutzer zu finden, da dann die ersten Modelle ausgeliefert werden.
Ich hatte jedoch das gleiche Problem wie Du, jedoch war icb laut PPS genau zwischen S und M. Bei meiner Probefahrt in Koblenz hatten sie nur größe M zur Verfügung, jedoch hat es genau gepasst. Habe mich deshalb für M und gegen S entschieden. Vielleicht solltest Du dich auch für den größeren Rahmen entscheiden.


----------



## shovelez (28. April 2011)

Danke Ewoodster für die Info!

hab mir fast schon so was gedacht... die canyon mitarbeiter haben mir jetzt den kleineren Rahmen ans herz gelegt, schlauer fühl ich mich deswegen auch irgendwie nicht. LG dominik


----------



## Spiike (28. April 2011)

shovelez schrieb:


> Danke Ewoodster für die Info!
> 
> hab mir fast schon so was gedacht... die canyon mitarbeiter haben mir jetzt den kleineren Rahmen ans herz gelegt, schlauer fühl ich mich deswegen auch irgendwie nicht. LG dominik


 

Schau dir die Lieferfristen an.

=>Die ESX-Modelle sind in der Grösse M ausverkauft.


Uphill = M
Downhill = S

Ich denke es würde beides  GUT passen. Auch ich habe mich in der gleichen Situation für ein M entschieden.


----------



## LimaBravo (28. April 2011)

shovelez schrieb:


> Danke Ewoodster für die Info!
> 
> hab mir fast schon so was gedacht... die canyon mitarbeiter haben mir jetzt den kleineren Rahmen ans herz gelegt, schlauer fühl ich mich deswegen auch irgendwie nicht. LG dominik



Hallo,

wie groß bist du ?


----------



## gremlino (28. April 2011)

@shovelez: ich zitiere mal ganz kurz meinen Beitrag von Seite 2 als kleine Hilfe:



gremlino schrieb:


> noch ein kleiner Tip von mir an die Leute, die zwischen M und L schwanken........
> brauch laut PPS M bei 184cm und SL86cm, bei einem cm mehr wirds L.
> 
> Bin das Strive in M jetzt gefahren und bei meiner Größe ist der Stützenauszug auf max und der Rahmen definitiv zu klein. Sattelüberhöhung ist schon recht heftig, erst recht bei eingefahrener Gabel. Bike ist dafür dann superagil.
> Trotzdem - für das abfahrtslastige Enduro-Tourenfahren besser L nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fudd69 (28. April 2011)

Hi,
also langsam reichts mir...
erst gibts keine RACE FACE Kurbeln mehr (gut Canyon kann nichts dafür wenn die Pleite gehen)...
aber warum ist jetzt beim ES 8.0 auch noch der Sattel anders???
auf dem Bild ist es ja noch der Selle Italia SL aber in der Teileliste ist es neuerdings der billigere XR welcher auch beim 7.0 verbaut ist...
Versteh das nicht....


----------



## Xeleux (28. April 2011)

da irrst du dich aber, der "billigere" xr war schon immer in der part-liste vom strive 8.0, sowohl in der druckversion als auch online...


----------



## fudd69 (28. April 2011)

echt? nagut aber warum dann das Bild vom SL...?


----------



## Bartoy (29. April 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> Schau dir die Lieferfristen an.
> 
> =>Die ESX-Modelle sind in der Grösse M ausverkauft.
> 
> ...



Besoffen?  Mit der Schrittlänge wird er kein S fahren können.


----------



## Spiike (29. April 2011)

Bartoy schrieb:


> Besoffen?  Mit der Schrittlänge wird er kein S fahren können.


 

ups 

Nicht besoffen, aber zuweing Sauerstoff von denn Höhenmeters!


M + *L* natürlich!


----------



## Kolja_ (29. April 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> @shovelez: ich zitiere mal ganz kurz meinen Beitrag von Seite 2 als kleine Hilfe:


Habe die gleiche PPS-Problematik bzgl der Schrittlänge, mache aber mal folgende Rechnung auf:

SL ist bei mir 890mm.
Bei M beträgt die Sitzrohrlänge 440mm plus Kurbel (175mm) macht das 615mm. D.h. Sattelstütze plus Sattelhöhe müssen die restlichen 275mm "ausgleichen" (nicht auf den Millimeter genau, aber als grobe Abschätzung passt es in meinen Augen). Meine Joplin R muss von den 382mm Gesamtlänge mindestens 100mm im Sitzrohr stecken, d.h. es bleiben noch 282mm übrig. Folglich sind 7mm und die Sattelhöhe für das Ausgleichen der SL mehr vorhanden als notwendig. Das müsste also auf jeden Fall hinhauen, zumal das Bein ja auch nicht komplett gestreckt sein soll.

Habe ich da einen Gedankenfehler drin?

Ich bin am Wochenende ein 18" Radon Slide ED von einem Kollegen gefahren und es hat SUPER gepasst und mich darin bestärkt, M statt L zu bestellen.

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (29. April 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Habe die gleiche PPS-Problematik bzgl der Schrittlänge, mache aber mal folgende Rechnung auf:
> 
> SL ist bei mir 890mm.
> Bei M beträgt die Sitzrohrlänge 440mm plus Kurbel (175mm) macht das 615mm. D.h. Sattelstütze plus Sattelhöhe müssen die restlichen 275mm "ausgleichen" (nicht auf den Millimeter genau, aber als grobe Abschätzung passt es in meinen Augen). Meine Joplin R muss von den 382mm Gesamtlänge mindestens 100mm im Sitzrohr stecken, d.h. es sind mit der Stütze schon 7mm zu viel. Plus Sattelhöhe müsste das also auf jeden Fall hinhauen, zumal das Bein ja auch nicht komplett gestreckt ist.
> ...



Ich denke dein Gedankenfehler sind die restlichen Geometriedaten, sprich OR-Länge, Steuerrohr, etc.. Da sind ja noch ein paar andere Daten zu beachten außer der Sitzrohrlänge. Bei Liteville zum Beispiel ist die Sitzrohrlänge ja bei der Rahmenhöhe nahezu völlig Latte. 
Und wenn es nur nach der Sitzrohrlänge geht, ich kann auch das Bike meiner Freundin mit 17Zoll fahren, Stützenlänge reicht, aber trotzdem würde ich es für mich größer kaufen. 
Und Markenübergreifend und sogar Modelübergreifend würde ich keine Rahmengrößen vergleichen, da müssten die Geometrien schon arg identisch sein, zumindest aber von Stack and Reach.......
Egal, bin ja das Strive in M gefahren, für mich war die Sattelüberhöhung zu heftig und ich fand den Rahmen zu kurz -> habe deshalb L genommen.


----------



## Kolja_ (29. April 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Ich denke dein Gedankenfehler sind die restlichen Geometriedaten, sprich OR-Länge, Steuerrohr, etc..


Das ist mir schon klar, dass es auch diese Größen zu berücksichtigen gilt. Deshalb haben wir auch die von Canyon angegebenen Maße mit dem Slide verglichen und die sind ebenfalls ziemlich ähnlich. Von der Oberrohrlänge bis hin zum Lenkwinkel und dem Radstand.
Ich habe diese Rechnung nur auf Deinen Post bezogen, weil Du Dich dort nur auf die SL bezogen hast. 
Danke für Deine Rückmeldung!

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## gremlino (29. April 2011)

Ich seh gerade du kommst aus Aachen, sind ja auch nur 150km bis nach Koblenz. Ansonsten einfach mal hinfahren und testen, Größe M ist ja zur Probefahrt startklar.


----------



## Kolja_ (29. April 2011)

Das würde ich extrem gerne machen, aber aus Zeitgründen klappt das im Moment leider nicht. Wenn, dann werde ich mich auch lieber an das Testcenter in Heerlen (NL) wenden, dat sind weniger als 10km von mir zu Hause.  Die haben aber leider kein Strive da. :/


----------



## smithi80 (29. April 2011)

Canyon hatt die letzten sixc Kurbeln beim Alpinist verbaut weil es wahrrscheinlich keien Atlas Kurbeln mehr gab, Glück für die Torque Fahrer...


----------



## overslag (29. April 2011)

Ich bin 173 cm und sl 79 , Sprich definitiv m .
S ist viel zu klein. Fahre momentan ein m mit ca gleicher GEO, kleiner auf keinen fall


----------



## nismo2002 (29. April 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> @shovelez: ich zitiere mal ganz kurz meinen Beitrag von Seite 2 als kleine Hilfe:
> 
> 
> gremlino schrieb:
> ...


Genauso habe ich es für meinTorque auch gemacht und bin super zufrieden!! (184/87)


----------



## Dustrider (29. April 2011)

Hi Leute,
hab' eine Frage zum ES 7.0. Und zwar ist dort der Rockshox Monarch TR3 verbaut. Jedoch hört man über den "normalen" Monarch nicht viel Gutes. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob das mit dem "RT3" einen Unterschied macht 
sorry, die Frage lässt sich relativ schwer formulieren, jedoch hoffe ich, dass ihr mein problem versteht


----------



## overslag (1. Mai 2011)

Hey der Monrach Rt3 ist kein schlechter Dämpfer jedoch nicht so gut wie der Fox 23.
Der Fox 23 ist sensibler und hat auch feinere Einstellmöglichkeiten, desweiteren besser Propedal funktion.

Bei einem Mehrgelenker wäre mir der Dämpfer "relativ" egal, jedoch ist es bei einem eingelenker immer ein Vorteil wenn der Dämpfer Sensibler anspricht.

Das Strive ist ein abgestützer Eingelenker, wie das Bike mit einem Fox 23 oder Rt3 Arbeitet kann dir im momentan noch niemand sagen.
Ich denke jedoch das der Fox besser funktioniert, sonst wäre der rt3 an mehreren Modellen verbaut und nicht nur am blligsten.


----------



## Dustrider (1. Mai 2011)

Danke, dann warte ich auf Fahrberichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (2. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand schon eine aktualisierte Rechnung von Canyon zwecks Race Face bekommen ?


----------



## gremlino (2. Mai 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon eine aktualisierte Rechnung von Canyon zwecks Race Face bekommen ?


Rechnung oder Auftragsbestätigung?

Aber beides nö.

Nur die Info, das die das Bike komplett ausliefern müssen und die Kurbel nicht lose beilegen (mal abgesehen davon, das die auch keine XTR Kurbel montieren wollen)


----------



## overslag (2. Mai 2011)

Okay,
wollte mein Bike zahlen jedoch habe ich nur die alte Rechnung mit dem alten Preis.

Irgendwann sollte mal die Rechnung mit neuem Betrag erscheinen 

Wollte an meinem es 8.0 statt der weißen Gabel eine schwarze, geht auch nicht


----------



## gremlino (2. Mai 2011)

ich dachte man muss erst zahlen, wenn es definitiv da ist und aufgebaut wird.....willst du jetzt schon zahlen 

gut das ich mir über sowas keine Gedanken machen muss, ich muss erst bei Abholung in Koblenz zahlen


----------



## overslag (2. Mai 2011)

Zwei Wochen vor Liefertermin muss/ sollte das Geld bei Canyon sein


----------



## Fell (2. Mai 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Zwei Wochen vor Liefertermin muss/ sollte das Geld bei Canyon sein


 Auch bei Abholung in Koblenz ?


----------



## Markdierk (2. Mai 2011)

man kann nur immer wiederholen .. NACHNAHME! ^^


----------



## Cortezsi (2. Mai 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> man kann nur immer wiederholen .. NACHNAHME! ^^



Ok: NACHNAHME


----------



## gremlino (3. Mai 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Auch bei Abholung in Koblenz ?



ne, Barzahlung bei Abholung, deswegen sage ich ja


> gut das ich mir über sowas keine Gedanken machen muss, ich muss erst bei Abholung in Koblenz zahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Flo (3. Mai 2011)

T-4 Wochen! 

War übrigens einer Testfahrt mit dem Strive in Riva beim Sympatex Bike Festival so nahe, beide Modelle waren aber ständig verliehen, hatte leider kein Glück.
Ein Mitarbeiter vom Supply Chain Management hat erzählt, dass die Verschiebung der Liefertermine nichts mit dem Gerücht bzgl. Fertigung der 270 Grad Box zu tun hat, das sei "völliger Quatsch"! Aber egal, Hauptsache, wir haben hier Gesprächsstoff


----------



## Spiike (3. Mai 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> T-4 Wochen!
> 
> War übrigens einer Testfahrt mit dem Strive in Riva beim Sympatex Bike Festival so nahe, beide Modelle waren aber ständig verliehen, hatte leider kein Glück.
> Ein Mitarbeiter vom Supply Chain Management hat erzählt, dass die Verschiebung der Liefertermine nichts mit dem Gerücht bzgl. Fertigung der 270 Grad Box zu tun hat, das sei "völliger Quatsch"! Aber egal, Hauptsache, wir haben hier Gesprächsstoff


 
Canyon könnte ja hier im Forum Stellung nehmen, aber eben ... 

Ich warte immer noch auf die Antwort XTR ja oder nein.
und wenn nein bitte Foto strive mit XTR-Kurbelabbildung auf der HP entfernen.

lg spiike

freue mich auf kw23


----------



## Der Flo (3. Mai 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> Canyon könnte ja hier im Forum Stellung nehmen, aber eben ...
> 
> Ich warte immer noch auf die Antwort XTR ja oder nein.
> und wenn nein bitte Foto strive mit XTR-Kurbelabbildung auf der HP entfernen.
> ...



Ich schätze, die Bilder auf der Homepage sind noch nicht aktualisiert, weil sie noch keine aktuelleren Models haben


----------



## accucore (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ein Kumpel hat auch vor sich ein Strive zu kaufen. Mir gefällt es auch ganz gut!
Aber es gibt noch ein paar fragen bevor er bestellen will...
Ist es denn eigentlich schon an irgendwem hier ausgeliefert worden? Oder kommt die erste Lieferung erst?
Was meint ihr wie sieht es mit den Kinderkrankheiten aus? Ist ja schließlich ein ganz neus Modell was komplett anderst ist wie die anderen Modelle. Denkt ihr das alles passt? Gibt ja fast kein neues Modell egal bei welchem Hersteller wo alles passt von anfang an?! bei den einen bricht der Rahmen am andern die Umlenkung...usw...
Und noch was. Das Strive hat ja ein ziemlich dickes Unterrohr! Und bei den Canyon Nerve Am habe ich gelesen das die zwar dicke Rohre haben oder hatten aber so dünn wie Cola-Dosen und deswegen bei jedem kleinem Umfaller verbeulten. 
Und letzte frage die ist nicht über Canyon aber egal..
Wie gut kommt man mit so einer Zweifachkurbel den Berg noch rauf? Ich habe da keine erfahrung und kenn da auch niemand den ich fragen könnt.


----------



## gremlino (3. Mai 2011)

accucore schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ein Kumpel hat auch vor sich ein Strive zu kaufen. Mir gefällt es auch ganz gut!
> Aber es gibt noch ein paar fragen bevor er bestellen will...
> ...



kurz und knapp, noch kein einziges Strive ausgeliefert, daher wären Antworten auf die restlichen Fragen nur Spekulationen.
Zweifachkurbel und Berg rauf? Genauso wie mit ner Dreifachkurbel, weil das kleine Blatt ja (fast) gleich ist - 24Zähne.


----------



## gremlino (3. Mai 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> Canyon könnte ja hier im Forum Stellung nehmen, aber eben ...
> 
> Ich warte immer noch auf die Antwort XTR ja oder nein.
> und wenn nein bitte Foto strive mit XTR-Kurbelabbildung auf der HP entfernen.
> ...



ich schick dir jetzt gleich ne PN dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (3. Mai 2011)

hmm mir gefällt das strive recht gut, ich bin am überlegen das rahmenset zu hohlen (wenn´s dann mal lieferbar ist  ), das problem ist, ich will meine 66 (die gute von 06!) behalten, die hat aber eine recht flache brücke.
meint ihr das funzt?
nachmessen kann ja leider noch keiner


----------



## Ember (4. Mai 2011)

Zum Thema Kurbel: 

nachdem das mit Race Face nichts wird, muß bekanntlich Ersatz her. 
Die konsequenteste Lösung wäre XTR. 
Da bin ich im Forum nicht der einzige, und ich sage auch, daß mir ein PreisAUFSCHLAG für XTR lieber wäre als ein PreisNACHLASS für irgend was anderes. 
Wenn es möglich wäre, würde ich das STRIVE auch ganz OHNE Kurbel nehmen (dann MIT Preisnachlass) und selbst XTR (ggfs 3Fach) einbauen. 
Soll laut Canyon möglich sein.


----------



## gremlino (4. Mai 2011)

Ember schrieb:


> Zum Thema Kurbel:
> 
> nachdem das mit Race Face nichts wird, muß bekanntlich Ersatz her.
> Die konsequenteste Lösung wäre XTR.
> ...



woher hast du die Info? Ich hab von Canyon diese Info bekommen:



> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Bitte entschuldigen Sie die späte Antwort, aber aufgrund der enorm hohen Nachfrage, und dadurch personalbedingten Engpässen, ist der tägliche Eingang an E-Mails extrem angestiegen. Dieser Umstand
> macht es uns momentan unmöglich, jede E-Mail innerhalb von 24 Stunden zu beantworten.
> ...


----------



## Ember (4. Mai 2011)

Ember schrieb:


> _Der nachträgliche Umbau auf eine XTR Kubel (auch 3-Fach) ist ohne große Probleme möglich. Der Umwerfer und Schalthebel ist 3-Fach kompatibel. _
> 
> Antwort von Canyon auf Anfrage ob XTR 3fach am Strive möglich ist.
> Gruß




Habe die Antwort auf Anfrage bei Canyon am 15.4. hier gepostet. 
XTR sei möglich, aber nicht (seinerzeit) von Canyon (auch nicht als Zubehör) lieferbar. 
Trotzdem halte ich XTR für die konsequenteste Lösung, da ja sowieso auf eine andere Kurbel ausgewichen werden muß (Race Face nicht lieferbar)
Ich denke, letzten Endes ist alles eine Frage des Geldes: Shimano ist NICHT pleite, XTR IST lieferbar und den Mehrpreis zahl ich lieber selber dazu. 
Ich kauf ja nicht alle Tage ein Rad für 4500 Euro, da darf die Kurbel schon dazu passen. (Race Face fand ich o.k., aber downsizing gefällt mir nicht -bitte nicht falsch verstehen-)
Grüße


----------



## gremlino (4. Mai 2011)

warten wir mal weiter ab.....

habe gerade die korrigierte Bestellbestätigung von Canyon per Email bekommen.....200Euronen weniger.....


----------



## Der Flo (4. Mai 2011)

Beim Strive 8.0 liegt der Preisnachlass bei 80â¬. Mal sehen, ob ich mich mit der Stylo anfreunde oder mir doch ne andere Kurbel kaufe. Spricht eigentlich was gegen das Octalink-Lager?


----------



## overslag (4. Mai 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Beim Strive 8.0 liegt der Preisnachlass bei 80. Mal sehen, ob ich mich mit der Stylo anfreunde oder mir doch ne andere Kurbel kaufe. Spricht eigentlich was gegen das Octalink-Lager?




Ja sind schrott - habe mir schon bereits die neue xt 2012 Kurbel bestellt


----------



## Xeleux (4. Mai 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Ja sind schrott - habe mir schon bereits die neue xt 2012 Kurbel bestellt



bin auch schon am überlegen, ob ich auf die xt 2012 umrüste ... hast du 2 fach oder 3 fach bestellt???


----------



## andthi (4. Mai 2011)

Zum Thema Kurbel:

Ich warte auf ein Strive 8.0.

Kann bitte jemand ein Bild der neuen Krubel einstellen?
Ist es die Truvativ Stylo OCT 2.2 oder ist es die Truvativ Stylo OCT 3.3 mit Bashguard von Canyon?

Kann man an der neuen Kurbel im Flachland auch den Bashguard abschrauben und ein großes Kettenblatt montieren?

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## overslag (4. Mai 2011)

2 Fach  die schwarze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (4. Mai 2011)

und welcher Bashguard? dieser hässliche billige Truvativ Bashguard?


----------



## overslag (4. Mai 2011)

ich brauche kein Bashguard? für was?
Fahre schon immer nur mit Taco den ich über die iscg aufnahme befestige....


----------



## Frypan (4. Mai 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Beim Strive 8.0 liegt der Preisnachlass bei 80â¬. Mal sehen, ob ich mich mit der Stylo anfreunde oder mir doch ne andere Kurbel kaufe. Spricht eigentlich was gegen das Octalink-Lager?



Sorry fÃ¼r's Klug*******n...

Das ist aber kein Octalink Lager. OCT steht fÃ¼r Open Core Technology.
Das Lager ist ein GXP, welches in etwa dem HollowTech II von Shimano entspricht.
Die Kurbel ist prinzipiell ok, Ã¼ber den Bashguard lÃ¤sst sich allerdings streiten...

Mal was anderes, hat irgendjemand mal herausbekommen wodurch die LieferverzÃ¶gerung entsteht, da das 7.0 ab der 22. Woche verfÃ¼gbar sein soll und das 8.0 erst ab der 27.


----------



## Xeleux (4. Mai 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, hat irgendjemand mal herausbekommen wodurch die Lieferverzögerung entsteht, da das 7.0 ab der 22. Woche verfügbar sein soll und das 8.0 erst ab der 27.



die Liefertermine haben nichts mit der Lieferverzögerung zu tun, sondern mit dem Bestelleingang bei canyon ...


----------



## Frypan (4. Mai 2011)

Ahso, dann will wohl fast keiner des 7.0

Der Liefertermin ist leider echt übel, ansonsten wäre es direkt meins.
So muss ich mir echt nochmal das Fritzz oder Dune R ansehen...


----------



## overslag (4. Mai 2011)

Denkst ihr, das die Liefertermin eingehalten werden??

Meiner aktuell Kw 24  mit aktualisierter Rechnung


----------



## Fell (5. Mai 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Denkst ihr, das die Liefertermin eingehalten werden??
> 
> Meiner aktuell Kw 24  mit aktualisierter Rechnung


Warte, ich suche schnell mal die Glaskugel  
Ich glaube das kann keiner genau sagen. Schön wärs ja


----------



## Hans (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hab gestern auch eine neue AB bekommen, Strive ES 8.0, Liefertermin KW 22.
Wollte eigentlich abbestellen, da ich mir zwischenzeitlich ein Slide ES aufgebaut habe



Hab das Strive am Freitag in Riva zum ersten mal live gesehen, jetzt bin ich soweit, das Strive doch zu nehmen und das Slide wieder zu verkaufen 


Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Ember (5. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> warten wir mal weiter ab.....
> 
> habe gerade die korrigierte Bestellbestätigung von Canyon per Email bekommen.....200Euronen weniger.....




Die Bestellbestätigung hab ich auch bekommen. Aber wenn ich nicht hier im Forum wäre, dann wüßte ich ÜBERHAUPT NICHT, warum ich auf einmal weniger zu zahlen habe.   (Wer die AKTUELLE Ausstattungsliste durchforstet, kommt dann schon auf die Kurbel-irgendwann)
Daher würde ich gerne von Canyon selbst wissen, was der Grund für den Nachlaß ist. (Email ist schon da) 
Denn: es liegen neue Vertragsbedingungen vor (billigere Kurbel), über die ich 
1.) informiert werden möchte und die ich 
2.) so vielleicht nicht akzeptieren würde. 
Ich fand es schon vorher sonderbar, daß das STRIVE mit XTR (Kurbel) getestet und ausgestellt wurde und am Ende "nur" die Race Face Kurbel übrig blieb. 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ember (5. Mai 2011)

Ember schrieb:


> Die Bestellbestätigung hab ich auch bekommen. Aber wenn ich nicht hier im Forum wäre, dann wüßte ich ÜBERHAUPT NICHT, warum ich auf einmal weniger zu zahlen habe.   (Wer die AKTUELLE Ausstattungsliste durchforstet, kommt dann schon auf die Kurbel-irgendwann)
> ...............
> Gruß



Muß mich korrigieren: Canyon hat auf der HP ein Anschreiben eingestellt, welches auf die Änderungen hinweist. Das STRIVE ESX ist (Ltd und SL) noch mit RaceFace Kurbel zu sehen. 
Ich werde mir das Rad jedenfalls ansehen und entweder zurückschicken oder mich wohl an die Sram gewöhnen, ggfs rüste ich mit XTR 3fach nach. (hab ja noch 200 Eu übrig  )
GRuß


----------



## konahoss90 (5. Mai 2011)

@andthi


konahoss90 schrieb:


> gibts wohl grad günstig..
> 
> http://www.bike24.net/p113323.html



soweit ich weiß ist es diese ?


----------



## Xplosion51 (5. Mai 2011)

"mich an SRAM gewöhnen"  seid ihr sicher verstanden zu haben,worum es bei den Rädern eigentlich geht ??


----------



## andthi (5. Mai 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> @andthi
> 
> 
> soweit ich weiß ist es diese ?


 

Danke für die Info.
Ich habe es auch schon befürchtet.
Der Bashguard sieht wirklich nicht so gut aus.


----------



## H1llnippler (6. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen

bin laut Canyon in kw 26 stolzer besitzer eines strive es 9.0 in conker brown  diesen montag geordert 

frage zur Hammerschmidt
hatte bis anhin ein Norco six mit übersetzung 34/22 - 11/34
da es halt hier bischen steiler ist als vielleicht bei euch
das Strive hätte 36/24 - 11/36
habe auch schon eine übersetzungsrechner laufen lassen, nur kann ich das nicht recht deuten? 

macht es sinn doch die leute von Canyon darum zu bitten die 22er Hammerschmiedt zuverbauen???



> Ausnahme von der Regel sind Änderungen im Bereich Zahnkranzübersetzung,  Lenkerbreite und Vorbaulänge bei Rennrädern, sowie Vorbaulänge und  Optitune (nur bei Stahlfederelementen) bei Mountainbikes, die wir gegen  einen geringen Aufpreis gerne vornehmen.


 ok ich seh Rennräder  

warte mal eure antwort ab

thanx


----------



## swoosh999 (6. Mai 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> "mich an SRAM gewöhnen"  seid ihr sicher verstanden zu haben,worum es bei den Rädern eigentlich geht ??



..nur anschauen, nix anfassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H1llnippler (6. Mai 2011)

http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/truvativ/dealers/HammerSchmidt-Tech-Manual-German.pdf

selber schlau gemacht


----------



## aurbans (6. Mai 2011)

Diese Kurbel wird am Strive ESX 9.0 LTD und ESX verbaut.
http://www.bikesnboards.de/produkte/specialized-enduro-expert-evo-fsr-2011


----------



## swoosh999 (6. Mai 2011)

ich krieg die kriese !!! und canyon versteh ich nicht...

strive es 9.0 im januar bestellt.
seither bin ich immer noch nicht 100% pro HS.

das esx 9.0 ist durch die preisreduzierung für mich wieder interessanter.
eine umbestellung ist laut canyon möglich.
aber warum in gottes namen gerade die sram-kubel ?
ich kann mich mit diesen xtr-sram-gemisch auch nicht anfreunden...

mein plan war nun ES 9.0 - HS demontieren&verkaufen.
allerdings bräuchte ich gleich ein neues schaltwerk dazu,
weil 2-fach kurbel + SS-Käfig geht nicht.

es ist echt zum kühe melken.....


----------



## LimaBravo (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde das ES 8 nehmen, ist föllig ausreichend und spart fast 700 gegenüber ESX 9, außer die 900 g Gewichtersparniss sind einen den Mehrpreis wert und natürlich der Haben-will-Faktor
Meine Traumkurbel am Stive wäre eine ganz simple XT mit einen fetten Bashguard, das hält auch, die Hammerschmid ist mir zu schwer und eventuell auch anfällig, und die 4 cm mehr Bodenfreiheit, nah ja


----------



## swoosh999 (7. Mai 2011)

LimaBravo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde das ES 8 nehmen, ist föllig ausreichend und spart fast 700 gegenüber ESX 9, außer die 900 g Gewichtersparniss sind einen den Mehrpreis wert und natürlich der Haben-will-Faktor
> Meine Traumkurbel am Stive wäre eine ganz simple XT mit einen fetten Bashguard, das hält auch, die Hammerschmid ist mir zu schwer und eventuell auch anfällig, und die 4 cm mehr Bodenfreiheit, nah ja



das auge kauft ja mit !
conker brown + easton haven ist optisch einfach ein traum.
daher fällt das es 8.0 schon mal weg.

gewicht der hs lasse ich auch nicht gelten.
ich fahre am rücken 3 liter wasser und sämtlichen zubehör
herum, da komm es auf die paar gramm nicht an....


----------



## gremlino (7. Mai 2011)

in der nächsten Bike-Ausgabe kommt ein Test vom Strive, sehr wahrscheinlich das 9.0 mit HS..............


----------



## Xplosion51 (7. Mai 2011)

na dann freuen wir uns mal auf einen sicherlich enorm aussagekräftigen "Steifigkeitstest"


----------



## doktorbob (7. Mai 2011)

Habe mir vor kurzem das Strive 8.0 bestellt. Wird wohl in der 24 kw geliefert. Aber bin jetzt alles andere als erfreut, dass es jetzt anstatt der Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel mit der Truvativ Stylo geliefert werden soll. Nicht nur das sie nicht besonders toll aussieht. Sie wird auf der SRAM Seite als XC/All-Mountain-Kurbel geführt. Die Race Face war schließlich eine Freeride-Kurbel (wohl auf jeden Fall stabiler). Außerdem wird die Truvativ für 9-Fach Zahnkranz empfohlen, das Strive hat aber einen 10- Fach-Kranz. Klingt nicht gerade kompatibel. Zu guter letzt kostet im Race Face 310 Euro im Handel und die Truvativ Stylo gibts schon für 145 Euro. Finde da 80 Euro Nachlass eher kläglich. 

Wie sehen des denn hier so die anderen Forum-Nutzer, die sich ein Strive bestellt haben? Ich hab mich zumindest bei Canyon über die Geschichte schon mal per E-Mail beschwert, aber bis jetzt noch keine Antwort erhalten!


----------



## Hans (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

mein ES 8.0 kommt in der KW 22 - so Gott will 

9 oder 10-fach - das ist bei der Kurbel egal.

dafür ist sie auch 150 Gramm leichter.

Ich werd sowieso meine SLX Kurbel mit 22-36er TA kettenblätter verbauen, die ist schöne und nochmal leichter.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## PiR4Te (7. Mai 2011)

Wird das Strive immernoch nicht geliefert??

Wow... und das bei dem wetter...

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spykie (8. Mai 2011)

doktorbob schrieb:


> Habe mir vor kurzem das Strive 8.0 bestellt. Wird wohl in der 24 kw geliefert. Aber bin jetzt alles andere als erfreut, dass es jetzt anstatt der Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel mit der Truvativ Stylo geliefert werden soll. Nicht nur das sie nicht besonders toll aussieht. Sie wird auf der SRAM Seite als XC/All-Mountain-Kurbel geführt. Die Race Face war schließlich eine Freeride-Kurbel (wohl auf jeden Fall stabiler). Außerdem wird die Truvativ für 9-Fach Zahnkranz empfohlen, das Strive hat aber einen 10- Fach-Kranz. Klingt nicht gerade kompatibel. Zu guter letzt kostet im Race Face 310 Euro im Handel und die Truvativ Stylo gibts schon für 145 Euro. Finde da 80 Euro Nachlass eher kläglich.
> 
> Wie sehen des denn hier so die anderen Forum-Nutzer, die sich ein Strive bestellt haben? Ich hab mich zumindest bei Canyon über die Geschichte schon mal per E-Mail beschwert, aber bis jetzt noch keine Antwort erhalten!



Servus doktorbob !
Ich hab mein 8.0 ´er anfang Oktober ´10 bestellt und jetzt wo es eigentlich in meiner Garage stehn sollte [ursprünglicher LT KW 17-11] macht RaceFace dicht . S U P E R !
Naja solange Die Lieferverzögerung sich nicht ins unermessliche zieht , nehm Ich Das Bike egal mit welcher Kurbel . Sollte Canyon Den Bogen überspannen storniere Ich dann .
Gruß von der Alb


----------



## doktorbob (8. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab meines Anfang April diesen Jahres bestellt und da hieß es, dass es so gegen KW 24 geliefert wird und daran hat sich bis jetzt nix geändert. Deines müsstest Du ja eigentlich seit vorletzter bzw. letzter Woche haben. Hast hoffentlich noch ein Ersatzbike, auf dass Du zugreifen kannst bei dem Wetter. 

Finde halt bezüglich der Kurbel, wenn man sich mal den Teilepreis anschaut, ein Nachlass von 80 Euro dürftig, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Race Face knapp über 300 Euro kostet und die Truvativ bei Hibike für 145 Euro zu bekommen ist. 

Grüße

Markus alias doktorbob


----------



## konahoss90 (8. Mai 2011)

doktorbob schrieb:


> Zu guter letzt kostet im Race Face 310 Euro im Handel und die Truvativ Stylo gibts schon für 145 Euro. Finde da 80 Euro Nachlass eher kläglich.



Da stimme ich zu.. Wobei UVP der Stylo bei ~ 250 liegt. Die RaceFace ist dennoch wohl etwas wertstabiler..


----------



## doktorbob (8. Mai 2011)

Finde in diesem Fall was zählt ist was ich tatsächlich dafür im Einzelhandel bzw. im Versand zahlen muss und Race Face gibt es trotz Insolvenz um keinen Cent billiger, die Truvativ ist zwar mit UVP bei ca. 250 Euro aber kosten tut sie halt z. Zt. gerade mal 145 Euro. 

Was mich außerdem wurmt ist halt einfach die Tatsache, dass jetzt anstatt einer FR-Kurbel eine XC/AM-Kurbel verbaut wird. Canyon preist das Rad ja schließlich als Model welches zwischen Nerve AM und Torque liegt. Es soll ja schließlich für den ein oder anderen Sprung stabil sein, sonst hätte ich mich für das Nerve AM entschieden.


----------



## accucore (8. Mai 2011)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand erfahrung mit dem Rock Shox Monarch Dämfer gemacht der im 7.0 verbaut ist? Sind die Dämpfer genau so gut wie die Fox nur billiger? Wie sieht es bei RS mit der Haltbarkeit aus?


----------



## Ewoodster (8. Mai 2011)

doktorbob schrieb:


> Finde in diesem Fall was zählt ist was ich tatsächlich dafür im Einzelhandel bzw. im Versand zahlen muss und Race Face gibt es trotz Insolvenz um keinen Cent billiger, die Truvativ ist zwar mit UVP bei ca. 250 Euro aber kosten tut sie halt z. Zt. gerade mal 145 Euro.
> 
> Was mich außerdem wurmt ist halt einfach die Tatsache, dass jetzt anstatt einer FR-Kurbel eine XC/AM-Kurbel verbaut wird. Canyon preist das Rad ja schließlich als Model welches zwischen Nerve AM und Torque liegt. Es soll ja schließlich für den ein oder anderen Sprung stabil sein, sonst hätte ich mich für das Nerve AM entschieden.



Die Kurbel wird schon halten. Atlernativ hilft abschrauben, in Bucht setzten und neue kaufen. Bis auf den komplett fehlenden Style der "Style" ist mir der Umbau recht egal.


----------



## doktorbob (8. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> in der nächsten Bike-Ausgabe kommt ein Test vom Strive, sehr wahrscheinlich das 9.0 mit HS..............



Hab mal kurz in die Vorschau der neuen Ausgabe geschaut. Ist wohl leider nicht das Strive sondern das Nerve 9.0, was da getestet wird.


----------



## Xeleux (8. Mai 2011)

doktorbob schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz in die Vorschau der neuen Ausgabe geschaut. Ist wohl leider nicht das Strive sondern das Nerve 9.0, was da getestet wird.


 nee, gremlino hat ein abo und meint die ausgabe 07/2011...


----------



## Basvender (8. Mai 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Die Kurbel wird schon halten. Atlernativ hilft abschrauben, in Bucht setzten und neue kaufen. Bis auf den komplett fehlenden Style der "Style" ist mir der Umbau recht egal.



Die kurbel wird z.b. Auch im Specialized enduro evo verbaut das sicherlich nicht für ausdauernde Fahrten auf waldautobahnen konzipiert wurde. Specialized verbaut meistens recht sinnige Komponenten, ich würde mir keine sorgen um die kurbel machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (8. Mai 2011)

So ich bin jetzt auch im Club und hab mir mal das 8.0 bestellt.
Soll aber erst 27 KW kommen. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ein paar stornieren, ansonsten versuch ich mich mal mit n paar Fritzz Testfahrten über Wasser zu halten.


----------



## Frypan (9. Mai 2011)

Ich bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich mir ne xt Kurbel montiere (falls der Canyon Bash für die XTR passt) ansonsten gibts von Truvativ auch nen RockGuard in weiss, der dann farblich zum Bike passen würde...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (9. Mai 2011)

ich hatte auch einmal ein rad mit einem rock guard doch das ding ist einfach nur *******!
-zu weich also hat mann schnell tiefe kratzer dran
-schlecht zu reinigen, die ölflecken bekommt man z.t. gar nicht mehr raus

wenn die die stylo mit dem bashguard ausliefern werde ich einen e13 bashguard nachrüsten, wird zwar ein gefrimel mit den kettenblattschrauben dafür hab ich dann wenigstens einen schönen und gscheiten bashguard


----------



## gremlino (9. Mai 2011)

Xeleux schrieb:


> nee, gremlino hat ein abo und meint die ausgabe 07/2011...



rrriiiiiiiiiiiichhhhhtttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttsssccchhhhh!!!

Jetzige Ausgabe mit Nerve9.0 und Statement von Canyon zum Thema Strive Lieferschwierigkeiten (es soll nicht noch einmal verschoben werden) und das es eines der Topseller bei Canyon ist.....und Ausgabe 07 dann Test Strive. Da hab ich meins vielleicht schon


----------



## BikePunisher (9. Mai 2011)

Naja, Samstag das 8.0 in schwarz bestellt und heute Bestätigung für KW 27 bekommen..mal sehen obs gehalten wird...


----------



## konahoss90 (9. Mai 2011)

ahhhhhh SUPERGAU.. Strive 8.0 in L Piranha Gold  ausverkauft. Ich glaub' mich tritt n Pferd. Da wollte ich mal eben eines bestellen und dann.. auweia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ewoodster (9. Mai 2011)

Nanu,

Strive 8.0 in S und M, Farbe schwarz nun auf KW22 für Neubesteller. Ob da wirklich gilt: Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst? Wäre ja zu hoffen, bin um jeden Tag weniger Wartezeit froh! Bei diesem Wetter ist es fast schon unerträglich mit meinem 14 Jahre alten Nully zu fahren.

Jetzt heist es Daumen drücken!


----------



## konahoss90 (9. Mai 2011)

und nun ? http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Race-Face-The-Canadian-Heritage-Continues.html


----------



## Ewoodster (9. Mai 2011)

Wir wohl zu spät sein...dennoch eine gute Nachricht!


----------



## gremlino (9. Mai 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> und nun ? http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Race-Face-The-Canadian-Heritage-Continues.html



wieder die Race Face Teile dran und der reduzierte Preis bleibt


----------



## Deleted 208902 (9. Mai 2011)

...abwarten und sehn ob easton sein branding mit drauf klatscht .

Serious... hört sich ja gut an. 
Bis die sich einig sind, fahrn wir hoffentlich schon all unsere passenden Schtreif-abstimmungen


----------



## mkamp (9. Mai 2011)

Bei meinem Nerve XC klappert die Kette ganz fürchterlich, wenn ich ein wenig ruppig bergab fahre.

Wie wär das denn mit dem Strive ES 9.0? Ich(!) kann auf dem Foto keine Kettenführung erkennen.


----------



## gremlino (9. Mai 2011)

mkamp schrieb:


> Bei meinem Nerve XC klappert die Kette ganz fürchterlich, wenn ich ein wenig ruppig bergab fahre.
> 
> Wie wär das denn mit dem Strive ES 9.0? Ich(!) kann auf dem Foto keine Kettenführung erkennen.



Hä? Verstehe deine Frage nicht so wirklich......aber das ES 9.0 hat Hammerschmidt! Wozu noch eine separate Kefü?


----------



## mkamp (9. Mai 2011)

Das ist doch meine Frage.

Braucht man bei der HS keine Kettenführung? Kann mir das jemand erklären?

Dadurch, das hinten ja trotzdem unterschiedlich große Ritzel verwendet werden hat die Kette doch Spiel, wenngleich weniger als bei Verwendung von unterschiedlich großen kettenblättern vorne. Oder hat das kettenschlagen eine andere ursache?


----------



## gremlino (9. Mai 2011)

mkamp schrieb:


> Das ist doch meine Frage.
> 
> Braucht man bei der HS keine Kettenführung? Kann mir das jemand erklären?
> 
> Dadurch, das hinten ja trotzdem unterschiedlich große Ritzel verwendet werden hat die Kette doch Spiel, wenngleich weniger als bei Verwendung von unterschiedlich großen kettenblättern vorne. Oder hat das kettenschlagen eine andere ursache?



Bei der HS wird die Kette ja jeweils seitlich und oben geführt, denke hier sieht man es ganz gut (auch wenns nur Prototypfoto ist):







Die Kettenspannung wird ja über den Käfig von deinem Schaltwerk (sprich die Feder) reguliert. Das Kettenschlagen selber kannst du systembedingt nicht verhindern, du brauchst ja das "Spiel" zum schalten und Ausgleich der unterschiedlichen Rad-Ritzel-Kombis, da hilft nur abtapen von Kettenstrebe und ggf. Sitzstrebe.


----------



## mkamp (9. Mai 2011)

Ah, verstehe. Eine Kettenführung verhindert also nicht das Schlagen, sondern das Abspringen der Kette bei einem unglücklichen Schlag?!

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Flo (10. Mai 2011)

doktorbob schrieb:


> Finde in diesem Fall was zählt ist was ich tatsächlich dafür im Einzelhandel bzw. im Versand zahlen muss und Race Face gibt es trotz Insolvenz um keinen Cent billiger, die Truvativ ist zwar mit UVP bei ca. 250 Euro aber kosten tut sie halt z. Zt. gerade mal 145 Euro.



Canyon gibt hier ja auch nicht den handelsüblichen Verkaufspreis sondern deren Einkaufspreis weiter. Und der Unterschied zur RaceFace Kurbel sind halt 'nur' 80 .
Gruß


----------



## mkamp (10. Mai 2011)

Habe das ES 9.0 in Conker Brown Metalic bestellt.

Habe Größe L genommen, obwohl das PPS bei 186 und SL 84 M ausgespuckt hat, aber ich fahre jetzt bei meinem Nerve XC auch L, da hatte das PPS auch M empfohlen.

Werde wohl mal nach Koblenz fahren um mir das mahlende Geräusch der Hammerschmidt anzuhören.

Da der Liefertermin KW 25 ist kann ich mir damit noch ein bisschen Zeit lassen


----------



## Frypan (10. Mai 2011)

Ich habe bei 1,88 SL 86 gegen Empfehlung des Konfigurators auch das L genommen. Ich war dort zum testen und das M ist etwas klein für mich.
Das "mahlende" Geräusch klingt super finde ich. Hört sich eher nach nem netten Freilauf an....


----------



## gremlino (10. Mai 2011)

zustimm, das passt 

bin letztes Jahr auch das M gefahren und hab daraufhin L bei 184cm und SL86cm bestellt.


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Mai 2011)

Jetzt müsst ihr bestimmt nochmal zwei Monate länger warten....

Race Face`s Zukunft ist gesichert. Wird es auch in Zukunft geben.


----------



## gremlino (10. Mai 2011)

nix da 

hab mir eben wieder verdeutlicht, das ja schon *MITTE KW19 *ist. YEAH!!!!


----------



## Frypan (10. Mai 2011)

könnte aber schon KW 26 sein


----------



## Frypan (10. Mai 2011)

Ich habe schon mal recherchiert und echt ein paar schicke Bashguards für die Stylo gefunden (u.a. auch den RaceFace von der original angedachten Kurbel).

Falls es jemanden interessiert hier mal drei:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/20692
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20687_All-Mountain-Stylo-Kettenschutzring-.html
http://www.bike24.net/p116170.html


----------



## konahoss90 (10. Mai 2011)

Immer wenn man denkt, es geht nicht mehr, kommt von irgendwo ein Lichtlein her. Gestern Strive ES 8.0 in gold L ausverkauft. Heute hat wohl irgendwer storniert und nun ist es wieder ausverkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (10. Mai 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Immer wenn man denkt, es geht nicht mehr, kommt von irgendwo ein Lichtlein her. Gestern Strive ES 8.0 in gold L ausverkauft. Heute hat wohl irgendwer storniert und nun ist es wieder ausverkauft



Na man muss auch mal Schwein haben. 

Glückwunsch


----------



## Ember (11. Mai 2011)

Wann werden eigentlich die ersten STRIVE wirklich ausgeliefert? 
Bitte um Einstellung von Bildern, damit man auchmal eine andere Ansicht hat. 
Gruß ember


----------



## MrStrive (11. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube in KW 22 - da bin ich dann dabei


----------



## gremlino (11. Mai 2011)

jup, die ersten kommen KW22 (statt KW17), dann KW24 (statt KW22) und der letzte Schwung dann KW26.


----------



## swoosh999 (11. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> jup, die ersten kommen KW22 (statt KW17), dann KW24 (statt KW22) und der letzte Schwung dann KW26.



meins soll kw25 (statt kw24) kommen...(es 9.0)


----------



## -Soulride- (11. Mai 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mal recherchiert und echt ein paar schicke Bashguards für die Stylo gefunden (u.a. auch den RaceFace von der original angedachten Kurbel).
> 
> Falls es jemanden interessiert hier mal drei:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/20692
> ...



Den ersten würd ich nicht nehmen. Ist zwar stabil aber sieht selbst an meiner Hussefelt-Kurbel billig und klobig aus. Das Ding is ziemlich breit, sieht man auf dem Bild nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Flo (11. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> jup, die ersten kommen KW22 (statt KW17), dann KW24 (statt KW22) und der letzte Schwung dann KW26.



Ich hatte Glück und habe nach wie vor KW22 als Liefertermin  Bei mir ist bis jetzt keine Verschiebung gemeldet worden.


----------



## Frypan (11. Mai 2011)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Den ersten würd ich nicht nehmen. Ist zwar stabil aber sieht selbst an meiner Hussefelt-Kurbel billig und klobig aus. Das Ding is ziemlich breit, sieht man auf dem Bild nicht.



Das ist der gleiche der schon montiert ist. Hatte den nur wegen der Farboption weiss dazugenommen, aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (12. Mai 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Ich glaube in KW 22 - da bin ich dann dabei



Jep, me too!!
Hatte Mittwoch morgen mal die Hotline zwecks Stand der Dinge kontaktiert und laut Aussage der freundlichen canyon-Mitarbeiterin: "...dürfte KW 22 nichts im Wege stehen!!" 
Das Schöne ist noch, daß ich "damals" eigenlich erst bei der zweiten Auslieferung dabei gewesen wäre. 

Greetz, der AMfaenger

PS: Was haltet Ihr denn (optisch) von den Shimano PD-M985 Pedalen am Strive? Bin am überlegen...


----------



## Chicane (12. Mai 2011)

Optisch sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber Optik ist ja nicht alles. Das Problem ist halt, dass der Käfig nur Show bzw. Schutz ist. Eingeklickt liegt der Schuh nicht auf dem Käfig auf. Die angepriesene "vergrößerte Standfläche" ist ein Witz. Dann lieber gleich leichte Flats à la Wellgo MG1.


----------



## FXP_Freak (12. Mai 2011)

Hab mir nen Strive 8.0 bestellt und wollte mal wissen ob man den bashguard abschrauben kann und durch nen großes ritzel austauschen kann und welches ich dann bestellen kann was auch passt. weiss das jemand ?


----------



## mohlo (12. Mai 2011)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> PS: Was haltet Ihr denn (optisch) von den Shimano PD-M985 Pedalen am Strive? Bin am überlegen...



Dann lieber die hier: Crank Brothers Mallet


----------



## Fell (12. Mai 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Dann lieber die hier: Crank Brothers Mallet


Ja die CB sind klasse!. Bei mir kommen die Mallet 2 drauf. Hab ich immo an meinem jetztigen Bike. Echt super Standfläche, bin voll zufrieden. Und optisch sehen die auch noch gut aus, finde ich.


----------



## Frypan (12. Mai 2011)

FXP_Freak schrieb:


> Hab mir nen Strive 8.0 bestellt und wollte mal wissen ob man den bashguard abschrauben kann und durch nen großes ritzel austauschen kann und welches ich dann bestellen kann was auch passt. weiss das jemand ?




Kannst du. Die Stylo OCT 2.2 ist baugleich mit der 3.3. Das einzige Problem wäre, dass wenn du nur ein 44er Blatt dazuschraubst, du eine 24-36-44er Abstufung hast. Ob das so optimal ist, ist fraglich.


----------



## gremlino (12. Mai 2011)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> PS: Was haltet Ihr denn (optisch) von den Shimano PD-M985 Pedalen am Strive? Bin am überlegen...



Hab mir im Februar die 985er fürs Strive geholt, fahre die Dinger in der Zwischenzeit aber am GT bis das Strive kommt. Kann nur sagen:  Fahre jetzt seit 16Jahren mit Clicks und muss sagen, das ist eines der besten Clickpedale, die ich gehabt habe. Haltbarkeit wird sich aber noch zeigen......  

Durch den Käfig "trifft" man besser eine der Seiten bzw. stellt sich das Pedal besser waagerecht. Und wenn man mal im schwierigen Gelände nicht direkt reinkommt, ist die Auflagefläche, sprich der Käfig, groß genug, das man auch noch so fahren kann.



> Das Problem ist halt, dass der Käfig nur Show bzw. Schutz ist. Eingeklickt liegt der Schuh nicht auf dem Käfig auf.



Siehe oben, das soll der Schuh ja gar nicht, weil wenn du eingeklickt bist, läuft die Kraftübertragung ja über die (Fiberglas-/-Carbon-)Sohle in den Schuhen.


----------



## swoosh999 (12. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Durch den Käfig "trifft" man besser eine der Seiten bzw. stellt sich das Pedal besser waagerecht. Und wenn man mal im schwierigen Gelände nicht direkt reinkommt, ist die Auflagefläche, sprich der Käfig, groß genug, das man auch noch so fahren kann.



uneingeklickt im schwierigen gelände fahren, da ist ja der halt mit bärentatze und turnschuhen noch besser - entweder ganz oder gar nicht !
btw ein enduro + Klick-Pedal beißt sich in meinen augen...

mfg und so..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (12. Mai 2011)

Also ich belibe definitiv bei meinen Wellgo MG1 Ti. Sind für mich echt die besten Pedale, da leicht, haltbar und Grip wie Sau


----------



## Spiike (12. Mai 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> uneingeklickt im schwierigen gelände fahren, da ist ja der halt mit bärentatze und turnschuhen noch besser - entweder ganz oder gar nicht !
> btw ein enduro + Klick-Pedal beißt sich in meinen augen...
> 
> mfg und so..


 
zum glück beissen meine Augen nicht.

das Strive ist ja eigentlich auch ein Allduro, d.h. es wird daher auch (nie) Testsieger, da es eine "neue" Definition von biken auslöst (Touren -1400hm + Downhillpiste runter).

nur ein reiner Downhiller ist für mich ein Bike ohne Clicks!

zur Info: es gibt sogar Pro's, die Downhill-Rennen mit Clicks fahren.


----------



## swoosh999 (12. Mai 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> zum glück beissen meine Augen nicht.
> 
> das Strive ist ja eigentlich auch ein Allduro, d.h. es wird daher auch (nie) Testsieger, da es eine "neue" Definition von biken auslöst (Touren -1400hm + Downhillpiste runter).
> 
> ...



meine 5 jährige tochter wird sich bedanken wenn ich ihr klickies dranschraube, die fährt nämlich kein dh-bike 

ich glaube ich habe das falsche bike bestellt !!!
wollte touren an die 2000hm fahren und bergab die sau rauslassen

zur info: das alles ohne klickpedal !!!


----------



## Frypan (12. Mai 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> das Strive ist ja eigentlich auch ein Allduro, d.h. es wird daher auch (nie) Testsieger, da es eine "neue" Definition von biken auslöst (Touren -1400hm + Downhillpiste runter).



Naja, etwas hochgegriffen vielleicht. Da gibts schon noch n paar andere. Z.B. Cube Fritzz, Mondraker Dune, Scott Genius(LT), ...


----------



## Frypan (12. Mai 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> meine 5 jährige tochter wird sich bedanken wenn ich ihr klickies dranschraube, die fährt nämlich kein dh-bike
> 
> ich glaube ich habe das falsche bike bestellt !!!
> wollte touren an die 2000hm fahren und bergab die sau rauslassen
> ...


----------



## konahoss90 (12. Mai 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> ich glaube ich habe das falsche bike bestellt !!!
> wollte touren an die 2000hm fahren und bergab die sau rauslassen



alles eine Sache der Kondition  Nein, scherz beiseite, ich habe auch blind bestellt und hoffe, dass ich, mit dem Strive als do-it-all-bike, die richtige Wahl getroffen habe..


----------



## swoosh999 (12. Mai 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> alles eine Sache der Kondition  Nein, scherz beiseite, ich habe auch blind bestellt und hoffe, dass ich, mit dem Strive als do-it-all-bike, die richtige Wahl getroffen habe..



ich sag immer: smooth bergauf, wild bergab 

wenn der hinterbau-eingelenker noch so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle wird es in der 160er kategorie und 3t-euro-klasse (ES 9.0 ausgehend) keines besseres bike geben, behaupte ich jetzt mal. in punkto gewicht, agilität und ausstattung wird "es" viele stehen lassen....


----------



## Spiike (12. Mai 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> meine 5 jährige tochter wird sich bedanken wenn ich ihr klickies dranschraube, die fährt nämlich kein dh-bike
> 
> ich glaube ich habe das falsche bike bestellt !!!
> wollte touren an die 2000hm fahren und bergab die sau rauslassen
> ...


 

find ich gut, dass du das alles ohne clicks kannst. 


auch meine Töchter fahren ohne clicks 


das eigerbike-rennen mit ca. 4000 hm werde ich auch versuchen mit dem neuen bike zu bestreiten.


da die Topographie bei mir zum biken genial ist,
toure ich halt 2  3 mal die Woche und leider nur bis 1400hm/Tag.

eigentlich ist es ja SUPER. wir alle haben das Gefühl für uns das richtige bike gefunden zu haben. (mit oder ohne Clicks)


----------



## Basvender (12. Mai 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> ich sag immer: smooth bergauf, wild bergab
> 
> wenn der hinterbau-eingelenker noch so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle wird es in der 160er kategorie und 3t-euro-klasse (ES 9.0 ausgehend) keines besseres bike geben, behaupte ich jetzt mal. in punkto gewicht, agilität und ausstattung wird "es" viele stehen lassen....



Naja, jedes Bike oder enduro hat immer auch ne Neigung zu nem bestimmten Fahrstil, von daher muss man immer die persÖnlichen vorlieben berücksichtigen! Das Strive muss sich erstmal beweisen! Auch wenn es mir persönlich gut gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (12. Mai 2011)

spiele mit dem Gedanken, das Strive ES 8.0 in piranha gold farblich etwas aufzupeppen (Laufräder)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...r-Lock---6-Loch-Laufradsatz-Modell-2011-.html

Was schätzt ihr bekommt man für den E2000 in schwarz, wenn man ihn als neuen OEM-Laufradsatz verkauft ?


----------



## Basvender (12. Mai 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> spiele mit dem Gedanken, das Strive ES 8.0 in piranha gold farblich etwas aufzupeppen (Laufräder)
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...r-Lock---6-Loch-Laufradsatz-Modell-2011-.html
> 
> Was schätzt ihr bekommt man für den E2000 in schwarz, wenn man ihn als neuen OEM-Laufradsatz verkauft ?



mit sicherheit nicht genug für einen neuen satz in rot.
Abgesehen davon kann ich mir das gold mit dem rot nicht als besonders schön vorstellen


----------



## Deleted 118538 (12. Mai 2011)

wie wärs den mit einem satz hope pro 2 mit stans notubes flow felgen? 1860g für nen dh laufradsatz und den gibts auch in vielen farbmöglichkeiten hab ihn iwo auch schon billiger als 350 gesehen weiß grad nur nicht mehr wo


----------



## mohlo (12. Mai 2011)

Der Crankbrothers Laufradsatz *iodine* ist auch besonders schick


----------



## Deleted 208902 (13. Mai 2011)

Basvender schrieb:


> mit sicherheit nicht genug für einen neuen satz in rot.
> Abgesehen davon kann ich mir das gold mit dem rot nicht als besonders schön vorstellen



Find Ich auch nich jez so nen Kracher farblich...dann schon ehr ne grüne Welle :
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...-_Sixpack_Resident_gruen_Laufradsatz_handmade

Aber wie gesagt ...die Geschmäcker ..
Hab die icon´s und ein Leader-"Lenkstange" bereits in Grün da (Sixpack) mal gespannt wie es wirkt in rEAl ...


----------



## Frypan (13. Mai 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> wie wÃ¤rs den mit einem satz hope pro 2 mit stans notubes flow felgen? 1860g fÃ¼r nen dh laufradsatz und den gibts auch in vielen farbmÃ¶glichkeiten hab ihn iwo auch schon billiger als 350 gesehen weiÃ grad nur nicht mehr wo



Wie wÃ¤r's mit DTs dranlassen 1870g fÃ¼r 0â¬? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (13. Mai 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> wie wärs den mit einem satz hope pro 2 mit stans notubes flow felgen? 1860g für nen dh laufradsatz und den gibts auch in vielen farbmöglichkeiten hab ihn iwo auch schon billiger als 350 gesehen weiß grad nur nicht mehr wo



man könnte die vermutung haben, dass ein einfacher rahmenkit auch getaugt hätte - so könnt ihr euer bike nach wunsch aufbauen und müsst nicht ständig teile in der bucht verscherbeln


----------



## konahoss90 (13. Mai 2011)

Basvender schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon kann ich mir das gold mit dem rot nicht als besonders schön vorstellen









..abgesehen davon, dass die rahmenfarbe ein wenig anders ist.



mohlo schrieb:


> Der Crankbrothers Laufradsatz *iodine* ist auch besonders schick



leider etwas teuer + systemlaufradsatz.. 



Frypan schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit DTs dranlassen 1870g für 0? ;-)



dann hätte ich ja nicht gefragt.. aber es wird wohl dabei bleiben.. oder halt ne günstige Felge und selber umspeichen, was natürlich, wenn man nicht die erfahrung hat, in die Hose gehen kann. Abgesehen davon wird man die Felge dann wohl nicht mehr los.



swoosh999 schrieb:


> man könnte die vermutung haben, dass ein einfacher rahmenkit auch getaugt hätte - so könnt ihr euer bike nach wunsch aufbauen und müsst nicht ständig teile in der bucht verscherbeln



ich wollte hier eig nur vorsichtig in die Runde fragen und nicht gleich ne Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten.. Mit nem Rahmenkit wäre ich wohl leider nicht bei dem Preis gelandet, den ich jetzt bekommen habe. Außerdem fühle ich mich mit einem bereits fertig abgestimmten bike wohler. Wenn die Erfahrung gereift ist und der Geldbeutel gefüllt ist, dann wirds irgendwann auch mal ein Eigenaufbau..


----------



## Frypan (13. Mai 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> dann hätte ich ja nicht gefragt.. aber es wird wohl dabei bleiben.. oder halt ne günstige Felge und selber umspeichen, was natürlich, wenn man nicht die erfahrung hat, in die Hose gehen kann. Abgesehen davon wird man die Felge dann wohl nicht mehr los.
> 
> 
> 
> ich wollte hier eig nur vorsichtig in die Runde fragen und nicht gleich ne Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten.. Mit nem Rahmenkit wäre ich wohl leider nicht bei dem Preis gelandet, den ich jetzt bekommen habe. Außerdem fühle ich mich mit einem bereits fertig abgestimmten bike wohler. Wenn die Erfahrung gereift ist und der Geldbeutel gefüllt ist, dann wirds irgendwann auch mal ein Eigenaufbau..



Ich hab's ja nicht böse gemeint. Ich kenne es nur von mir selbst, dass ich schon am umbauen bin, bevor das Rad überhaupt da ist. Das geht auch ganz gut ins Geld. Ich werde das Rad diesesmal einfach erstmal so fahren wie es ist und mich dann nach und nach an die Verschleißteile machenlol: glaub ich mir ja selbst nichtmal).


----------



## Ewoodster (13. Mai 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> ..abgesehen davon, dass die rahmenfarbe ein wenig anders ist.


Das ist auch nicht schön


----------



## doktorbob (13. Mai 2011)

Also für alle die nicht auf Klick-Pedale stehen aber was wirklich leichtes suchen:

Superstar Components

Ist ein (wie Canyon) Hersteller aus England mit Direktvertrieb. Mit oder ohne Titanachse. Gewicht zwischen 270g - 310g und farbtechnisch ordentlich Auswahl.

Haben auch Felgen bzw. Laufradsätze zu passablen Preisen. 

Bezüglich der Up- und Downhill Eigenschaften verlasse ich mich doch mal auf den Video von Cayon. Leicht genug um nach oben zu pedalieren und genug Fahrwerksreserven um auch mal nen kleinen Drop zu Springen.

Gruß

Doktorbob


----------



## doktorbob (13. Mai 2011)




----------



## grey0501 (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Hab jetzt mal die ganze Beiträge überflogen, weil ich selber auf der suche nach nem allduro-tourer-den-ich-vielleicht-auch-mal-im-park-einsetzen-will-aber-wenn-dann-keinen-grösseren-drops-aber-eher-für-nen-Alpencross-missbrauchen-würde, kurz die eierlegende Wollmilchsau mit geilen Titten (denn man will ja auch was fürs Augen) (sorry für die sexistische bemerkung aber die passt grad so schön).

die geilsten Titten haben übrigens das Strive und das Wicked!!!

Die Kosten darf man ja auch nicht außer Acht lassen. (da kommt noch das Wicked von YT ins Spiel)

war übrigens schon in Koblenz um die Dinger mal zu vergleichen (Torque, Strive, Nerve AM). Das mit dem Einlenken, wie am Anfang der Diskussion erwähnt worden ist kann ich nur bestätigen, glaub aber dass man sich daran schnell gewöhnt.
Was ich noch dazu beitragen kann ist folgendes Gefühl das ich beim testen hatte: Ich fand das Strive massiger als das Torque, es verlieh mir ein höheres sicherheitsgefühl für Abfahrten. (ich fands ähnlich dem Remedy)

Und was die Ausstattung betrifft: ich weiß ja nicht wies bei euch ist, aber ich bin eher Amateur und ich glaub kaum dass ich die kleinen Unterschiede merke. Allerdings eine Variostütze sollte es schon sein, genauso wie ne absenkbare Gabel. Und vorn 2 Kranzln und ne Bashguard oder ne kettenführung wär mir auch wichtig, da ich Bodenfreiheit brauch und wenn ich mit meinem derzeitigen Hardtail meine Strecken düse, hauts mir jedesmal die Ketten raus = MÜHSAM!!!!

Der Kopf sagt Nerv AM, Radon Slide AM, -ED, aber das Herzerl verzehrt sich nach Remedy (nicht akzeptables, leistbares P/S Verhältnis), Strive (wahrsch. etwas zu endurolastig, glaub ich halt), Wicked (nicht probegefahren, Ausstattung: keine Variostütze, kein Bashguard, kein Chainguide), Rotwild (nicht leistbar)

was denkt ihr? wem sprech ich aus der seele, wer hat was beizutragen, ....


----------



## swoosh999 (14. Mai 2011)

grey0501 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Hab jetzt mal die ganze Beiträge überflogen, weil ich selber auf der suche nach nem allduro-tourer-den-ich-vielleicht-auch-mal-im-park-einsetzen-will-aber-wenn-dann-keinen-grösseren-drops-aber-eher-für-nen-Alpencross-missbrauchen-würde, kurz die eierlegende Wollmilchsau mit geilen Titten (denn man will ja auch was fürs Augen) (sorry für die sexistische bemerkung aber die passt grad so schön).
> 
> ...



also ganz kurz:
meine freundin hat seit 6 wochen des nerve am 8er
top allmountain bergauf wie bergab ! kann ich weiterempfehlen...
remedy wollte ich auch,aber für 8.0 3teuro mit mäßiger ausstattung - no chance !
mal schaun was das strive so taugt, aber wenn du dieses jahr noch eins haben willst musst du dich beeilen..

wenn du auf park verzichten kannst, würde ich mich in der AM-kategorie weiter umschauen - 150mm stecken die kleineren drops schon weg


----------



## LimaBravo (14. Mai 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> wenn du auf park verzichten kannst, würde ich mich in der AM-kategorie weiter umschauen - 150mm stecken die kleineren drops schon weg



uund wenn du auf den park nicht verzichten kannst, würde ich mir nach dem Torque Vertride umschauen und die Reverb rauf und passt.


----------



## varioguide (14. Mai 2011)

Sagt mal warum bestellen eigentlich so wenig das Strive 7.0? Die Federelemete sind doch nicht wirlich schlechter als die von Fox?! Oder doch? Die restliche Aussattung ist doch auch nicht viel besser. Farben sind auch die gleichen. Und schneller Lieferbar ;-)

Was denkt ihr zu Kinderkarnkheiten?! Denkt ihr da wirds welche geben? So lange alles hält und nicht bricht wär es ja auch nicht so schlimm. 
Wird ja eigentlich auch alles getestet da sollts doch keine Probleme mehr geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snow_j (14. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe mir das 7.0 bestellt, da mein Budget begrenzt war und ich ein gutes Bike für den Neueinstieg in die Downhill-/Bikeparksektion suchte. Ich hoffe mal, dass das 7.0 nicht so spürbar schlechter ist als die höherwertigen Modelle. Da ich momentan meine Touren mit meinem mir mit 11 Jahren geschenkten Hardtail fahre, wird sich, denke ich, auf jeden Fall ein positiver Unterschied verbuchen lassen. Die Sattelstütze beim 8.0 wäre ein Kaufgrund gewesen, aber die werde ich sonst einfach mit der Zeit nachrüsten, falls erforderlich.


----------



## Deleted 208902 (15. Mai 2011)

ich war auch erst am Ã¼berlegen fÃ¼r das 7.0er am , aber "â¬420.-" mehr fÃ¼r geFOXte komplett Suspend. + noch ne Reverb,...allein diese 3 komponente haben mich dann doch umstimmen lassen. (einzel-kaufpreis ganz zu schweigen). RockShox2Win, aber jez isses halt mal der Fuchs.


----------



## Frypan (15. Mai 2011)

und die 10-fach XT Schaltung wäre auch noch zu erwähnen... Bremsen...
Schien mir auch einfach das bessere Angebot. Und ich mag auch einfach gerne die Füchse in meiner Nähe.
Ich hatte des öfteren von Problemen mit dem 2Step von RS gelesen...

Mittlerweile würde ich mir das ESX 9.0 SL bestellen; ist aber leider Ausverkauft...


----------



## konahoss90 (15. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß, dass es zwar gleich Kritik hageln wird, wegen meiner stümperhaften Recherche, aber ich fand es trotzdem mal interessant, was mich Eigenaufbau ca. gekostet hätte.. Ich habe einfach mal mit "Gruppen-Preisen" gerechnet beim Antrieb. Das dürfte sich ausgleichen mit der anderen Kurbel / Bashguard.


Wer etwas hinzufügen möchte, kann dies gerne tun und dann seine Änderungen posten. Die Datei gibt's hier..

http://www.dateiupload.com/files/pOPbec4BKy.xlsx


----------



## doktorbob (15. Mai 2011)

grey0501 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Hab jetzt mal die ganze Beiträge überflogen, weil ich selber auf der suche nach nem allduro-tourer-den-ich-vielleicht-auch-mal-im-park-einsetzen-will-aber-wenn-dann-keinen-grösseren-drops-aber-eher-für-nen-Alpencross-missbrauchen-würde, kurz die eierlegende Wollmilchsau mit geilen Titten (denn man will ja auch was fürs Augen) (sorry für die sexistische bemerkung aber die passt grad so schön).
> 
> ...



Also kann nur noch mal auf den Video von Canyon (über Youtube anzuschauen) zurückkommen. Wenn es nicht die volle Bikepark-Action sein sollte ist das Strive mit Sicherheit vollkommen ausreichend. Sogar in der neuen BIKE springt ein Typ mit dem Nerve AM beim Fahrtechnik-Teil.
Das Gewicht ist beim Strive aber nicht wesentlich höher als bei den AM-Bikes.

Das YT Wicked fand ich auch interessant, aber konnte mich mit den Leuten per E-Mail und Telefon einfach nicht so anfreunden (persönliches Empfinden). Hab denen bzgl. Stabilität für Sprünge nen Video von bike-tv.cc geschickt "Specialized Pitch Comp" das im zwar eine Bikepark-Zulassung hat aber bei 2.100 Euro nur mäßig ausgestattet ist. Auf jeden Fall meinten die, dass der Fahrer das Bike sehr schonend Fahren würde und das mit dem Wicked auch gehen würde.

Letztendlich habe ich mich deshalb für das Strive 8.0 entschieden, weil es für 2.400 Euro zum einen wirklich sehr gut ausgestattet ist und die Versandkosten noch ne Dämpferpumpe und Drehmomentschlüssel beinhalten.


----------



## onra1979 (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

mich würde interessieren, was man mit einem Canyon Strive alles fahren kann. In dem Promo Video auf der Canyon Homepage sieht man das Bike ja schon gut durch die Luft fliegen. Ich meinen diesen ca. 1,5 m Drop! Ist das eine artgerechte Nutzung von einem Enduro, oder kann man so einen Sprung nur 1 Mal machen?

Wenn jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrungen hat, wäre ich daran sehr interessiert.

Hier noch der Link zu dem Video:
http://www.canyon.com/pure_cycling_tv/index.html
Der Sprung ist ca. bei Minute 2:40

Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Mai 2011)

varioguide schrieb:


> Sagt mal warum bestellen eigentlich so wenig das Strive 7.0? Die Federelemete sind doch nicht wirlich schlechter als die von Fox?!


Ganz im Gegenteil! Also die Gabel ist jedenfalls mal deutlich besser als die Fox. Ich verstehe nicht, wo dieser krankhafte Fox-Wahn herkommt  Wann verstehen die Leute endlich mal, das teure Preise und Pseudo-Premium Image nichts mit Qualität zu tun haben? Die 2-Step Problem-Jahrgänge sind längst Geschichte, mittlerweile funktioniert das System prima und auch die Federungsperformance ist top. Außerdem kann man die Gabel für sehr wenige s auf the-one-and-only U-Turn umbauen.  Wie sich der Monarch im Strive Hinterbau schlägt, weiß ich nicht. Im Torque ES war er grauenhaft, im Giant Reign dagegen funzt er z. B. prima...


Ein Kumpel von mir hat gerade das 7er bestellt  Reverb braucht er nicht, weil er sie eh nicht wirklich nutzen würde. Fox Gabel und 10-fach habe ich eher als Argumente gegen das 8er gesehen und ihm daher zum 7er geraten. Die Unterschiede an der Bremse sind absolut nichtig. Einzig die Race Face Kurbel wäre noch interessant gewesen (aber auch mehr wg. Style als in Sachen Funktion), wenn sie denn aktuell lieferbar ist.




onra1979 schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren, was man mit einem Canyon Strive alles fahren kann. In dem Promo Video auf der Canyon Homepage sieht man das Bike ja schon gut durch die Luft fliegen. Ich meinen diesen ca. 1,5 m Drop! Ist das eine artgerechte Nutzung von einem Enduro, oder kann man so einen Sprung nur 1 Mal machen?


Ich bin das Strive zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber um das zu beantwirten muss ich das auch nicht... Drops in der Größenordnung 1,5m sind für so ein Rad absolut kein Problem. Allerdings können sie zum Problem werden, wenn der Fahrer unfähig ist und sich völlig steif und Stumpf in die Landung klatschen lässt und dem Rad die komplette "Arbeit" überlässt. Dann werden irgendwann Lager/Laufräder/wasweißich anfangen nachzugeben. Artgerechte Haltung ist das auf jeden Fall!


----------



## doktorbob (16. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde ja, beim 420 Euro teureren 8.0 sollte man ja nicht vergessen, dass man nicht nur wegen der Fox-Elemente etwas mehr bezahlt sondern:

Bessere Kurbel (SLX ist wesentlich günstiger, auch als die Truvative)
Verstellbare Sattelstütze (kostet mal schnell 230 Euro wenn Du nachrüstest)

Das die Lyrik gut ist, weiß ich die in meinem KTM Caliber 38 verbaut habe. Dämpfer, keine Ahnung aber in einer der letzten Bike-Zeitungen stand was, dass halt leider nicht jeder Dämpfer zu jedem Fahrrad passt. Kann also gut sein oder schlecht.

Trotzdem war zumindest für mich die Entscheidung, etwas mehr auszugeben dadurch gegeben, weil es mit der Gesamtausstattung noch mal einen Tick leichter ist und einfach bessere Teile (Sattelstütze, Kurbel) verbaut hat. Die Gesamtausstattung ist für den Wiederverkaufswert mit Sicherheit nicht unbeachtlich besonders weil halt Fox verdient oder unverdient das Maß aller Dinge ist.

Grüße

doktorbob


----------



## strive (16. Mai 2011)

Aloha, ich habe mir das strive 7.0 bestellt und bin leider nicht zufrieden mit der weißen gabel. meine frage wäre ob es evtl. jemand hier im form gibt der sich das strive 7.0 in gold bestellt hat (mit schwarzer gabel) und die gerne tauschen würde. das bike kommt in der 22kw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doktorbob (16. Mai 2011)

strive schrieb:


> Aloha, ich habe mir das strive 7.0 bestellt und bin leider nicht zufrieden mit der weißen gabel. meine frage wäre ob es evtl. jemand hier im form gibt der sich das strive 7.0 in gold bestellt hat (mit schwarzer gabel) und die gerne tauschen würde. das bike kommt in der 22kw



Witizg, da hab ich auch schon drangedacht. Würde auch gerne meine weiße Gabel (Strive 8.0) gegen eine schwarze tauschen. Canyon kann das leider nicht machen. Also wer eine weiße Fox-Gabel bei seinem goldenen haben will, würde auch gerne eine schwarze Fox-Gabel haben. Lieferung 24 KW / Raum München

Grüße

doktorbob


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Mai 2011)

doktorbob schrieb:


> Bessere Kurbel (SLX ist wesentlich günstiger, auch als die Truvative)
> Verstellbare Sattelstütze (kostet mal schnell 230 Euro wenn Du nachrüstest)


Eine bessere (was genau ist "besser"? 12g leichter? ) Kurbel als eine SLX braucht kein Mensch, das ist alles nur fürs Biker-Ego...
Eine Remote-Stütze ist was schönes - wenn man sie entsprechend benutzt! Andernfalls ist es nur eine teure, unnötig schwerere und anfälligere Spielerei, wegen der man eine zusätzlichen Leitung am Rad hat. Oder ist eine Remotestütze generell "besser"? 




strive schrieb:


> Aloha, ich habe mir das strive 7.0 bestellt und bin leider nicht zufrieden mit der weißen gabel. meine frage wäre ob es evtl. jemand hier im form gibt der sich das strive 7.0 in gold bestellt hat (mit schwarzer gabel) und die gerne tauschen würde. das bike kommt in der 22kw


Haha, da kenne ich noch jemanden  Er kriegt seins auch KW22.


----------



## Loods (17. Mai 2011)

Apropos Kurbel.

Ich hab jetzt schon öfter Kommentare über Kurbeln gelesen, die ich nicht ganz verstehe. "Besser" oder "Funktioniert gut für den Preis" etc...
Jetz wollte ich mal als Mensch, für den eine Kurbel einfach nur etwas ist, das eigentlich nix tun muss außer nicht kaputt gehen, mal die Kurbelfetischisten fragen, was denn an einer Kurbel für Qualitätsmerkmale entscheidend sind ?
Bis auf Optik und Gewicht fällt mir da nix ein...


----------



## Chicane (17. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil! Also die Gabel ist jedenfalls mal deutlich besser als die Fox. Ich verstehe nicht, wo dieser krankhafte Fox-Wahn herkommt  Wann verstehen die Leute endlich mal, das teure Preise und Pseudo-Premium Image nichts mit Qualität zu tun haben? Die 2-Step Problem-Jahrgänge sind längst Geschichte, mittlerweile funktioniert das System prima und auch die Federungsperformance ist top. Außerdem kann man die Gabel für sehr wenige s auf the-one-and-only U-Turn umbauen.  Wie sich der Monarch im Strive Hinterbau schlägt, weiß ich nicht. Im Torque ES war er grauenhaft, im Giant Reign dagegen funzt er z. B. prima...



Genau das ist der Grund, warum ich mir auch das 7er bestellt habe  2-Step wird getestet, wenn es nichts taugt kommt U-turn rein (wiegt auch nur 50g mehr).


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Mai 2011)

Loods schrieb:


> Jetz wollte ich mal als Mensch, für den eine Kurbel einfach nur etwas ist, das eigentlich nix tun muss außer nicht kaputt gehen, mal die Kurbelfetischisten fragen, was denn an einer Kurbel für Qualitätsmerkmale entscheidend sind ?
> Bis auf Optik und Gewicht fällt mir da nix ein...


Da gibts auch nicht viel...
Was mir spontan einfällt:
- Gewicht 
- Optik 
- Steifigkeit
- Haltbarkeit des Lagers (ist z. B. beim Ho*witz*er dem Namen entsprechend )
- Q-Faktor (Abstand der Pedale) ist bei Shimano recht hoch, finde ich besser
- Bauweise (da geht mMn nix über Hollowtech/X-Type, Howitzer/Isis etc. ist von vorgestern)
- Montageart (Race Face ist da etwas etwas fummelig mit dem "integrierten Abzieher", finde ich)
- Kettenführungs-Kompatibilität (bei Montage unterm Tretlager machen manche Truvativ und Race Face Kurbeln Probleme)

Also alles mehr oder weniger Kleinigkeiten, die man individuell abwägen muss.




Chicane schrieb:


> 2-Step wird getestet, wenn es nichts taugt kommt U-turn rein (wiegt auch nur 50g mehr).


Der Gewichtsunterschied ist sogar geringer, so viel ich weiß. Wenn die 2-Step nicht von Anfang an (ok, NACH dem Einfahren) richtig arbeitet, kann auch einfach eine vernünftige Schmierung extrem viel bringen! Die 2-Step eines Kumpels lief auch nach dem Einfahren sehr holzig, lag daran, dass kaum Schmieröl drin war und auch nur so ne dünne Suppe. Nach dem Service: pure butter!


----------



## Loods (17. Mai 2011)

Ah ok, ich denke ich hab bei Kurbel auch rein an den Kurbelarm gedacht.
Wenn man Lager etc. mit dazuzählt gibts natürlcih Unterschiede.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Mai 2011)

Bis auf die Lager-Haltbarkeit ist das alles untrennbar mit den Kurbelarmen verknüpft


----------



## doktorbob (17. Mai 2011)

Ist schon irgendwie lustig bei solchen Foren wie dieses. War hier der Meinung, ich tausche mich mit gleichgesinnten aus (künftigen Strive-Fahrern aller "Modelleklassen").

Lieber Smubob,

schön das Du sooooviel über Technik weißt. Glaube doch, jeder hat seine eigenen Gründe, warum er sich ein bestimmtes Modell ausgesucht hat. Hab mich bewußt für das Strive 8.0 entschieden, weil es trotz "schwerer" Reverb-Sattelstütze um fast 400 Gramm leichter ist, als das 7.0, bei Tausch der Reverb gegen eine konventionelle sind wir bei über 600 Gramm weniger. 

Also, wenn Du Dir nicht auch eines bestellt hast und Deine echten Beweggründe hier offenbaren willst, warum Du dich für ein bestimmtes Modell entschieden hast bist Du eventuell hier falsch und solltest im Technikteil deine Weisheiten zum Besten geben.

Grüße 

doktorbob

PS: Fiat ist ja soooooviel besser als Peugeot!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Mai 2011)

doktorbob schrieb:


> War hier der Meinung, ich tausche mich mit gleichgesinnten aus (künftigen Strive-Fahrern aller "Modelleklassen").
> [...]
> Also, wenn Du Dir nicht auch eines bestellt hast und Deine echten Beweggründe hier offenbaren willst, warum Du dich für ein bestimmtes Modell entschieden hast bist Du eventuell hier falsch


Tja, DEINE Erwartungen an ein Thema, welches nicht von dir zu deinem persönlichen Zweck erstellt wurde, dürften wohl keine verbindliche Richtlinie sein. Wenn du nicht damit umgehen kannst, hier Sachen zu lesen, die nicht in deine Vorstellungen passen (Meinungsaustausch! Das bedingt zwingend verschiedene, subjektive Ansichten), bist du vielleicht falsch in einem Internetforum...

Ich habe weder angezweifelt, dass der Mehrpreis von 7.0 zu 8.0 gerechtfertigt ist, noch habe ich deine Meinung als "falsch" hingestellt. Ich habe lediglich offene Fragen gestellt, hätte man ja drüber diskutieren können, statt gleich die beleidigte Leberwurst zu spielen. Wenn du für irgendetwas nur wachsweiche Argumente bringst, darfst du dich nicht beschweren, wenn man die in Frage stellt. Du hättest ja auch Argumente für deine Meinung oder gegen meine nennen können, liegt aber anscheinend außerhalb deiner Möglichkeiten...


----------



## konahoss90 (18. Mai 2011)

Es wird langsam Zeit, dass die ersten Strives geliefert werden. Dann ist hier hoffentlich Schluss mit solchen Diskussionen.. :-D


----------



## swoosh999 (18. Mai 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Es wird langsam Zeit, dass die ersten Strives geliefert werden. Dann ist hier hoffentlich Schluss mit solchen Diskussionen.. :-D



will jmd ein strive 9.0 in braun - kommt in kw 25..angeblich !
will nun das esx 9.0 sl aber das ist nimmer lieferbar !!!
so ein rotz echt !!!!!

ps. größe L


----------



## BrotherMo (18. Mai 2011)

doktorbob schrieb:


> PS: Fiat ist ja soooooviel besser als Peugeot!!!


 
Nein


----------



## Deleted 208902 (18. Mai 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Es wird langsam Zeit, dass die ersten Strives geliefert werden. Dann ist hier hoffentlich Schluss mit solchen Diskussionen.. :-D



 Faahren will !!!


----------



## accucore (18. Mai 2011)

Ja müssten doch langsam welche ausgeliefert werden. War nicht der Liefertermin KW17 für die ersten?


----------



## 22lightning (18. Mai 2011)

Der erste Liefertermin war KW 17. Ist aber auf KW22 verschoben geworden. Ich hoffe das mein ES 9.0 nächste woche in den Versandt geht.
Werde hier berichten sobald es neuigkeiten von Canyon gibt.


----------



## spykie (19. Mai 2011)

accucore schrieb:


> Ja müssten doch langsam welche ausgeliefert werden. War nicht der Liefertermin KW17 für die ersten?


Ja war es Ursprünglich !!!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doktorbob (19. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Tja, DEINE Erwartungen an ein Thema, welches nicht von dir zu deinem persönlichen Zweck erstellt wurde, dürften wohl keine verbindliche Richtlinie sein. Wenn du nicht damit umgehen kannst, hier Sachen zu lesen, die nicht in deine Vorstellungen passen (Meinungsaustausch! Das bedingt zwingend verschiedene, subjektive Ansichten), bist du vielleicht falsch in einem Internetforum...
> 
> Ich habe weder angezweifelt, dass der Mehrpreis von 7.0 zu 8.0 gerechtfertigt ist, noch habe ich deine Meinung als "falsch" hingestellt. Ich habe lediglich offene Fragen gestellt, hätte man ja drüber diskutieren können, statt gleich die beleidigte Leberwurst zu spielen. Wenn du für irgendetwas nur wachsweiche Argumente bringst, darfst du dich nicht beschweren, wenn man die in Frage stellt. Du hättest ja auch Argumente für deine Meinung oder gegen meine nennen können, liegt aber anscheinend außerhalb deiner Möglichkeiten...



Du bist ja wirklich süß!!! Wachsweiche Argumente! Lies doch mal bitte Dein Statement bzgl. Rock Shox Gabel. Kannst Du mir genau beschreiben, warum die jetzt so deutlich besser ist??? Bin da bei deinem Statement noch nicht so ganz schlau drauß geworden???

Grüße

doktorbob


----------



## doktorbob (19. Mai 2011)

Also hab meines Anfang April bestellt und der Zeitpunkt der Lieferung ist bei mir nach wie vor die 24 KW. Der Termin hat sich auch nach der Änderung der Kurbel bisher nicht verschoben!!!

Grüße

Dr. Bob


----------



## nakNAK (19. Mai 2011)

2. kurze fragen: 

1. da es das strive nur in S,M,L gibt würde mich mal interessieren ob die rahmengrößen gegenüber z.B. dem AM von S-XL gemittelt sind. oder bin ich mit meinen 1.92m wie beim nerve AM in L an der obergrenze? denn ich bin genau auf der schwelle L zu XL.

2. wollte mir ein strive 8.0 zulegen ist aber genau seit gestern in L ausverkauft. weiß jemand ob das fuer ganz 2011 gilt? oder kommt da nochmal ein container aus fernost.
oder muss ich mich jetzt todesaergern?


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Mai 2011)

doktorbob schrieb:


> Du bist ja wirklich süß!!! Wachsweiche Argumente! Lies doch mal bitte Dein Statement bzgl. Rock Shox Gabel. Kannst Du mir genau beschreiben, warum die jetzt so deutlich besser ist??? Bin da bei deinem Statement noch nicht so ganz schlau drauß geworden???


List doch mal dein Posting durch und zeig mir da auch nur ein einziges Wort, das sich auf technisch funktionale Eigenschaften bezieht. Im Gegensatz zu deinem "besser", "Wiederverkaufswert" und "das Maß aller Dinge" (was nebenbei völliger Quatsch ist) habe ich immerhin überhaupt etwas zu den relevanten Eigenschaften geschrieben. Ich bin beide Gabeln schon gefahren und weiß sehrwohl wovon ich rede, keine Angst. Ich könnte gerne haarklein mit dir über Vor- und Nachteile beider Gabeln diskutieren - so wie du dich hier aufführst, zweifle ich allerdings stark daran, dass das irgendeinen Sinn hat...


----------



## gremlino (19. Mai 2011)

nakNAK schrieb:


> 2. kurze fragen:
> 
> 1. da es das strive nur in S,M,L gibt würde mich mal interessieren ob die rahmengrößen gegenüber z.B. dem AM von S-XL gemittelt sind. oder bin ich mit meinen 1.92m wie beim nerve AM in L an der obergrenze? denn ich bin genau auf der schwelle L zu XL.
> 
> ...



1. L bei 192cm passt 

2. Totärgern


----------



## nakNAK (20. Mai 2011)

totargern fämd ich persönlich stark uncool  hoffe da kommt nochmal was


----------



## Nexic (20. Mai 2011)

nakNAK schrieb:


> totargern fämd ich persönlich stark uncool  hoffe da kommt nochmal was



Wenn jemand anderst storniert kannst du mit Glück noch eins ergattern, 
hatten wir beim Strive erst neulich wenn ich mich recht erinnere, 
also Augen offenhalten und wenns soweit kommt nicht zögern.


----------



## Deleted 208902 (20. Mai 2011)

Wird da wirklich bei jedem einzelnen zb. Strive 8.0 nach einer stonierung das "ausverkauft" kurzzeitig auf KW xy gesetzt oder wartet das system da bis zb. 3 oder halbes dutzend wieder frei sind? (was ja etwas unlogisch wäre).


----------



## Fell (20. Mai 2011)

gospeedracergo schrieb:


> Wird da wirklich bei jedem einzelnen zb. Strive 8.0 nach einer stonierung das "ausverkauft" kurzzeitig auf KW xy gesetzt oder wartet das system da bis zb. 3 oder halbes dutzend wieder frei sind? (was ja etwas unlogisch wäre).


Hmm, keine Ahnung. Ich würde da einfach anrufen und mal nachfragen. Vielleicht gibt es sowas wie ne Warteliste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (20. Mai 2011)

gospeedracergo schrieb:


> Wird da wirklich bei jedem einzelnen zb. Strive 8.0 nach einer stonierung das "ausverkauft" kurzzeitig auf KW xy gesetzt oder wartet das system da bis zb. 3 oder halbes dutzend wieder frei sind? (was ja etwas unlogisch wäre).





konahoss90 schrieb:


> Immer wenn man denkt, es geht nicht mehr,  kommt von irgendwo ein Lichtlein her. Gestern Strive ES 8.0 in gold L  ausverkauft. Heute hat wohl irgendwer storniert und nun ist es wieder  ausverkauft



So wies aussieht passiert das auch wenn nur ein einziges Storniert wird, 
aber fragen kostet nix einfach mal anrufen und fragen, wenns ne Warteliste gibt wärs ja umso besser.


----------



## konahoss90 (20. Mai 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> So wies aussieht passiert das auch wenn nur ein einziges Storniert wird,
> aber fragen kostet nix einfach mal anrufen und fragen, wenns ne Warteliste gibt wärs ja umso besser.




So ist es.. Wollte letzen Montag eins bestellen (8.0 in L , gold). Ausverkauft - Hab mich auch totgeärgert und ne mail geschrieben, ob man nicht einen Rahmen eines 7.0 nehmen könnte..

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Sofern nicht ein Kunde seine Bestellung nicht noch revidiert, haben wir leider keine Möglichkeit etwas zu ändern. Auch beim Strive 7.0 wird es nicht mehr sehr lange dauern, bis das Modell in der Größe L ausverkauft sein wird.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns wenden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen..


Hatte Glück, dass jemand storniert hat. Hab dann am Mittwoche sofort eins bestellt und dann war es sofort wieder ausverkauft.. Also Augen auf und vielleicht hat man Glück.. Warteliste gibts wohl eher nicht..


----------



## Deleted 208902 (20. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, danke der info..


----------



## Frypan (20. Mai 2011)

Mann, so langsam kÃ¶nnte man ja fast Bestelloptionen verkaufen...
HÃ¤tte ich mir nur mal n paar mehr bestellt, die gÃ¤bs dann fÃ¼r ordentlich â¬'s mehr


----------



## Ewoodster (21. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte heute den Gefrierschrank abtauen um ihn zu reinigen. Als alle Lebensmittel raus waren ist mir aufgefallen, wie viel Platz in so einem Gefrierschrank ist. Reicht für einen Menschen meiner größe jedenfalls aus.

Ist hier zufällig jemand, der bei einem Mannheimer Energieversorger arbeitet und in Kalenderwoche 24 einem mehrstündigen Stromausfall verursachen könnte? Ich habe das warten so langsam satt und wäre für ein Experiment zu haben...


----------



## konahoss90 (21. Mai 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Mann, so langsam könnte man ja fast Bestelloptionen verkaufen...
> Hätte ich mir nur mal n paar mehr bestellt, die gäbs dann für ordentlich 's mehr



Ob das wohl geklappt hätte? Ich kann grad' mal das Geld für eins aufbringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 208902 (21. Mai 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Ist hier zufällig jemand, der bei einem Mannheimer Energieversorger arbeitet und in Kalenderwoche 24 einem mehrstündigen Stromausfall verursachen könnte? Ich habe das warten so langsam satt und wäre für ein Experiment zu haben...



Ich werd dich dann noch ein paar Tage länger dort cool lassen und erst etwas einfahrn ... dein Streberlein.

Ich Hand-doppelbruch - Gips - rechts --- kotz  - seit 3 wochen. unermesslich nicht auszuhalten . 

Naja..lieber jetzt, als Später


Seit froh das ihr eben noch eure ersatzdrogen fahrn könnt.


----------



## Frypan (21. Mai 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Ob das wohl geklappt hätte? Ich kann grad' mal das Geld für eins aufbringen...



Grad um's nochmal kur fertig zu spinnen (ja, ja ich weiss des past net so recht hier rein...)... du musst ja kein Geld dafür aufbringen, da brauchst ja nur die Bestelloption die du verkaufst. Gezahlt werden muss ja erst bei Auslieferung!


----------



## varioguide (21. Mai 2011)

Was kann man den eigentlich von einem neuem Modell erwarten? Gibt es da immer irgendwelche Probleme? Bei Autos ist es ja auch so! Nie die erste Modellreihe kaufen weil es viele Probleme gibt.
Aber ist das bei Fahrrädern auch so? Und was sind normal so die Probleme?


----------



## Frypan (21. Mai 2011)

varioguide schrieb:


> Was kann man den eigentlich von einem neuem Modell erwarten? Gibt es da immer irgendwelche Probleme? Bei Autos ist es ja auch so! Nie die erste Modellreihe kaufen weil es viele Probleme gibt.
> Aber ist das bei Fahrrädern auch so? Und was sind normal so die Probleme?



Die Probleme gab es ja schon, weswegen sich auch die Auslieferung verschoben hat. Gr. M + L Rahmen wurden im Bereich der Dämpferwippe überarbeitet. 
Ansonsten sind ja eigentlich alle Rahmen für den neuen Jahrgang überarbeitet und es können sich Schwächen herausstellen, welche vom Hersteller dann aber in der Regel über die Garantie abgedeckt werden.
Ich bin da eigentlich sehr zuversichtlich, dass Canyon seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat. 
Mir wären sie auch bisher nicht durch große Rückrufaktionen aufgefallen...


----------



## Strive8.0 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe vor 3 Wochen das Strive 8.0 bestellt, Auslieferung 27kw, ich bin sehr gespannt 
ob Canyon die Lieferzeiten einhält!?? Vielleicht kann ja noch mal ein Mitarbeiter von Canyon was dazu sagen  Wäre echt nett!


----------



## MLM (22. Mai 2011)

Habe dort vor ein paar Tagen, 3 oder so, angerufen und das Thema weiterer Verzögerungen angesprochen (mein ES8.0 soll in KW 22 kommen). Der Mitarbeiter meinte, dass der Termin soweit noch steht .


----------



## Strive8.0 (22. Mai 2011)

@MLM
Das hört sich gut an! Dann drücke ich uns und alles Anderen mal die Daumen das es dabei bleibt ;-) Kannst ja hier mal Posten ob alles geklappt hat. Bis zur 22 KW ist es ja nicht mehr so lange.


----------



## gremlino (23. Mai 2011)

sooooo, es ist *KW21*, bald ist es soweit


----------



## onra1979 (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine ganz "vielleicht" blöde Frage. Weiß einer von euch, wofür das "ES" in Bezeichnung vom Strive steht?

Greetz onra1979


----------



## daundigital (23. Mai 2011)

Enduro Sports...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (23. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> sooooo, es ist *KW21*, bald ist es soweit


 Yeah!! T -3


----------



## Bagaluti (23. Mai 2011)

Aha! Und das "FR" auf dem Oberrohr und die "160" auf der Umlenkbox?


----------



## Cortezsi (23. Mai 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Aha! Und das "FR" auf dem Oberrohr und die "160" auf der Umlenkbox?


Nicht "FR" sondern "F8". Das "F8" ist ein englisches Wortspiel F-eight = fight.
Bei den "160" kann ich nur spekulieren - ich denke das ist von der Umlenkbox das Gewicht.
Kann mich aber bei Beidem auch täuschen.


----------



## mohlo (23. Mai 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Aha! Und das "FR" auf dem Oberrohr und die "160" auf der Umlenkbox?



"F8" (!) steht für den Alurahmen und die "160" für 160mm Federweg (hinten)


----------



## MrStrive (23. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> sooooo, es ist *KW21*, bald ist es soweit



YEAH! 1 WEEK 2 GO


----------



## Gope (23. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> sooooo, es ist *KW21*, bald ist es soweit



YES! Fast geschafft! Ich dreh übrigens gleich noch ne Runde auf'm Genius! 

Musst nächste Woche gleich mal einen Fahrbericht posten! Bin immer noch sehr gespannt.


----------



## Nexic (23. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> sooooo, es ist *KW21*, bald ist es soweit



Hoffentlich wurden beim Strive genügend Gabeln bestellt,  sonst gibts das Torque Dilemma gleich nochmal.


----------



## 22lightning (23. Mai 2011)

Hi!
War heute morgen wiedermal in Koblenz! Habe natürlich dort Vorort nach dem stand meines Strive ES 9.0 gefragt, welches in KW22 kommen soll, und es ist bisher noch nicht fertig. Habe einen Canyon-Monteur drausen auf dem Parkplatz abgefangen und ihn gefragt wie es mit den Strives aussieht. Er hat mir erzählt das sie letzte Woche ein paar Bikes montiert haben, aber keine mit Hammerschmidt eher 8.0 und 7.0! Die anderen Modelle sollten diese Woche dabei sein. Hoffen wir das alles klappt und unsere Bikes nächste Woche wirklich kommen. 
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Bagaluti (23. Mai 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> "F8" (!) steht für den Alurahmen und die "160" für 160mm Federweg (hinten)



Man dankt! Auf die 160 hätte ich auch selber kommen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accucore (23. Mai 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wurden beim Strive genügend Gabeln bestellt,  sonst gibts das Torque Dilemma gleich nochmal.



Was war denn beim Torgue? 
Zuviele Räder verkauft und dann bemerkt das es gar nicht genug Gabeln gibt?


----------



## Nexic (23. Mai 2011)

accucore schrieb:


> Was war denn beim Torgue?
> Zuviele Räder verkauft und dann bemerkt das es gar nicht genug Gabeln gibt?



Ganz genau! Bei der Bestellung der Gabeln ist ein Fehler unterlaufen, in der eigentlichen Auslieferungswoche gabs dann die Horrormeldung:
Alle Torques mit Fox-Gabeln die KW20 ausgeliefert werden sollten werden auf KW27 verschoben.


----------



## gremlino (23. Mai 2011)

ich bin mal so frei und kopiere den Beitrag hier rein...............

das Dingen ist einfach nur GEIL GEIL GEIL GEIL  Man, kann es kaum noch erwarten.........




karsten13 schrieb:


> Strive ES 9.0 Testbike, Bilder sind am 05.05. am Gardasee entstanden. Finde die Farbe in echt tausend mal besser als auf der Website ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onra1979 (24. Mai 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> Hi!
> War heute morgen wiedermal in Koblenz! Habe natürlich dort Vorort nach dem stand meines Strive ES 9.0 gefragt, welches in KW22 kommen soll, und es ist bisher noch nicht fertig. Habe einen Canyon-Monteur drausen auf dem Parkplatz abgefangen und ihn gefragt wie es mit den Strives aussieht. Er hat mir erzählt das sie letzte Woche ein paar Bikes montiert haben, aber keine mit Hammerschmidt eher 8.0 und 7.0! Die anderen Modelle sollten diese Woche dabei sein. Hoffen wir das alles klappt und unsere Bikes nächste Woche wirklich kommen.
> Gruß Sascha


 
 
Hallo Sascha,

die Info ist super. Ich habe in der vergangenen Woche mit einem Mitarbeiter aus der Serviceabteilung gesprochen, weil ich wissen wollte, ob es aufgrund des Feiertages in der KW 22 zu Verzögerungen bei der Auslieferung kommen könnte. Zuvor sollte ich vielleicht noch sagen, das der Mitarbeit nicht gerade den kompetentesten Eindruck gemacht hat! Seiner Meinung nach sollte der Zusammenbau erst in der KW 22 beginnen und dann nach und nach ausgeliefert werden. 
Auf meine Frage, ob es zu Verzögerungen kommen könnte sagte er, dann liefern wir Ihr Rad halt in der darauffolgenden Woche aus. Das mir da sämtliche Gesichtszüge entglitten sind könnt Ihr euch bestimmt vorstellen.

Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, das die Canyon Truppe bereits jetzt schon fleißig am schrauben ist und nicht erst in der Nächsten Woche damit anfängt!

Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## M-T-B (24. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Bilder - die Farbe ist zum Einheits-Schwarz eine wirkliche schöne Alternative 
Wohl wissend, dass das Rad auf dem Foto nicht im Lot steht, habe ich interessanterweise ein etwas steileren Lenkwinkel als in der bisherigen Beschreibung ermittelt --> 69 Grad anstat 66 Grad. Der theoretische Sitzwinkel bleibt (auch bei dieser Sattelüberhöhung) bei ca. 73-74 Grad...Ob da Canyon an dem Lenkwinkel nochmals etwas zum Vorserienmodell geändert hat?


----------



## gremlino (24. Mai 2011)

m-t-b schrieb:


> wohl wissend, dass das rad auf dem foto nicht im lot steht, habe ich interessanterweise ein etwas steileren lenkwinkel als in der bisherigen beschreibung ermittelt --> 69 grad anstat 66 grad. Der theoretische sitzwinkel bleibt (auch bei dieser sattelüberhöhung) bei ca. 73-74 grad...ob da canyon an dem lenkwinkel nochmals etwas zum vorserienmodell geändert hat?



ja  

edit: die unten benannten Vorserienmodelle, sind die, die letztes Jahr in Koblenz waren und einige (mich eingeschlossen  ) schon gefahren sind. Das braune auf dem Bild sollte der Serie entsprechen.



lutz-2000 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> die vorserien-modelle welche momentan für probefahrten herausgegeben werden entsprechen nicht zu 100% dem serienstand.
> Insbesondere der lenkwinkel ist bei einigen prototypen etwas zu flach. Bei der dämpferabstimmung haben wir viele unterschiedliche setups miteinander verglichen.
> Insbesondere der genauen luftkammergröße im zusammenspiel mit dem shimstackaufbau( dynamik der druckstufe) kommt eine große bedeutung zu. Mithilfe dieser abstimmungsmöglichkeiten kann man eine enorm große bandbreite von unterschiedlichen hinterbau-federungsverhalten generieren.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omoser (24. Mai 2011)

M-T-B schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder - die Farbe ist zum Einheits-Schwarz eine wirkliche schöne Alternative
> Wohl wissend, dass das Rad auf dem Foto nicht im Lot steht, habe ich interessanterweise ein etwas steileren Lenkwinkel als in der bisherigen Beschreibung ermittelt --> 69 Grad anstat 66 Grad. Der theoretische Sitzwinkel bleibt (auch bei dieser Sattelüberhöhung) bei ca. 73-74 Grad...Ob da Canyon an dem Lenkwinkel nochmals etwas zum Vorserienmodell geändert hat?



naja ich denke nicht dass man aus diesen fotos den lenkwinkel ermitteln kann. Weiters waere 69 Grad doch sehr steil fuer ein enduro; zum vergleich, die XC modelle haben 69 Grad...


----------



## swoosh999 (24. Mai 2011)

M-T-B schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder - die Farbe ist zum Einheits-Schwarz eine wirkliche schöne Alternative
> Wohl wissend, dass das Rad auf dem Foto nicht im Lot steht, habe ich interessanterweise ein etwas steileren Lenkwinkel als in der bisherigen Beschreibung ermittelt --> 69 Grad anstat 66 Grad. Der theoretische Sitzwinkel bleibt (auch bei dieser Sattelüberhöhung) bei ca. 73-74 Grad...Ob da Canyon an dem Lenkwinkel nochmals etwas zum Vorserienmodell geändert hat?



lenkwinkel von 69 Grad? das ist ja steiler wie ein nerve am !

die farbe auf der hp ist der hammer..und jetzt tauchen solche bilder auf !
na jetzt kann ich mich auf mein conker brown in kw25 erst richtig "freuen" !


----------



## no81 (24. Mai 2011)

69 grad 
naja ich weiss nicht ob das so toll ist, aber mal abwarten und dann fahren und gegebenenfalls ein angle set kaufen


----------



## gremlino (24. Mai 2011)

mal ne andere Frage, was habt ihr fürs Strive als Bikeständer vorgesehen?????

Hab jetzt von Rose den hier:





Vorteil ist natürlich: günstig - Rad ist schnell eingehängt - Hi-Rad kann man ausbauen oder die Schaltung einstellen, da sich das Hi-Rad drehen kann.

Denke, das der beim Strive aber nicht passen wird, da die Sitz- und Kettenstrebe ja arg eng zusammen ist.......
Hatte auch schon überlegt, die Einhänghaken am Ständer zu versetzen und näher übereinander zu montieren....


----------



## MrStrive (24. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> mal ne andere Frage, was habt ihr fürs Strive als Bikeständer vorgesehen?????
> 
> Hab jetzt von Rose den hier:
> 
> ...



Ganz normaler Canyon Bikestand


----------



## 22lightning (24. Mai 2011)

Hi!
Hat eigentlich irgend jemand von Canyon eine Mail erhalten, die wo in KW22 beliefert werden sollen, das ihr Rad kommisoniert worden ist oder im Versandt ist?
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Bagaluti (24. Mai 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hat eigentlich irgend jemand von Canyon eine Mail erhalten, die wo in KW22 beliefert werden sollen, das ihr Rad kommisoniert worden ist oder im Versandt ist?
> Gruß Sascha




Ich bislang nicht.


----------



## Chicane (24. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> mal ne andere Frage, was habt ihr fürs Strive als Bikeständer vorgesehen?????
> 
> Hab jetzt von Rose den hier:
> 
> ...



Die gleiche Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt. Ich habe den Ständer, glaub nicht das das ohne weiteres passt. 

Der hier hat einen verstellbaren unteren Haken http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310169197246&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Kolja_ (24. Mai 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgend jemand von Canyon eine Mail erhalten, die wo in KW22 beliefert werden sollen, das ihr Rad kommisoniert worden ist oder im Versandt ist?


Der Frage schließe ich mich an mit der Erweiterung, ob jemand, der sein Rad _persönlich abholen_ will, schon eine Email bekommen hat (Lieferdatum KW22, bislang unverändert).


----------



## Der Flo (24. Mai 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Der Frage schließe ich mich an mit der Erweiterung, ob jemand, der sein Rad _persönlich abholen_ will, schon eine Email bekommen hat (Lieferdatum KW22, bislang unverändert).



Bislang nichts gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-T-B (24. Mai 2011)

omoser schrieb:


> naja ich denke nicht dass man aus diesen fotos den lenkwinkel ermitteln kann. Weiters waere 69 Grad doch sehr steil fuer ein enduro; zum vergleich, die XC modelle haben 69 Grad...



I know, i know - das Rad auf dem Bild ist nicht 100%ig im Lot und die Gabeleinstellung ist auch nicht bekannt. Ich will ja auch keine Panik verbreiten... 
...dennoch passt der gemessene Sitzwinkel weiterhin zur Angabe 73-74 Grad, nur eben der Lenkwinkel ist deutlich steiler (vielleicht sind es ja auch nur 68 Grad ).

Auf dem Bild ist der Winkel des Sitzrohres nun aber nahezu parallel mit dem des Steuerrohrs - das ist auf den HP-Bildern anders! 
Auch kann man hier nach wie vor einen Lenkwinkel - passend zur Angabe - von ca. 66 Grad ermitteln und auch, dass das Sitzrohr (=69 Grad) NICHT parallel zum 66Grad-Steuerrohr steht!


----------



## bloodyludy (24. Mai 2011)

Hi

@karsten13:  Vielen Dank für die Fotos in "Conkerbrown metallic"...hat meine Kaufentscheidung entscheidend beeinflußt! 

gruß


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (24. Mai 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Dann lieber die hier: Crank Brothers Mallet



So, hab´ mich entschieden und werd´ die dann mal bestellen, damit ich die Dinger bei Abholung gleich mitmontieren lassen kann. Passen optisch bestimmt/hoffentlich super zum schwarz/bronzenen Strive.
Vielen Dank für den link, mohlo! 

PS: KW22 ist nahe! *sing, träller, vorfreu...* Kann allerdings erst am 14. nach KO zum Abholen fahren, vielleicht trifft man ja den ein oder anderen Abholer.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2011)

onra1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe in der vergangenen Woche mit einem Mitarbeiter aus der Serviceabteilung gesprochen, weil ich wissen wollte, ob es aufgrund des Feiertages in der KW 22 zu Verzögerungen bei der Auslieferung kommen könnte. Zuvor sollte ich vielleicht noch sagen, das der Mitarbeit nicht gerade den kompetentesten Eindruck gemacht hat! Seiner Meinung nach sollte der Zusammenbau erst in der KW 22 beginnen und dann nach und nach ausgeliefert werden. Auf meine Frage, ob es zu Verzögerungen kommen könnte sagte er, dann liefern wir Ihr Rad halt in der darauffolgenden Woche aus. Das mir da sämtliche Gesichtszüge entglitten sind könnt Ihr euch bestimmt vorstellen.


Dir ist bewusst, dass die Angabe "KW 22" lediglich *unverbindlich* die *voraussichtliche* Lieferwoche beschreibt...? 




no81 schrieb:


> ... und gegebenenfalls ein angle set kaufen


Nein, kannst du nicht  Das Strive hat unten ein voll-integriertes Steuerlager -> da passt keine Angle Set Variante.


----------



## doktorbob (24. Mai 2011)

M-T-B schrieb:


> I know, i know - das Rad auf dem Bild ist nicht 100%ig im Lot und die Gabeleinstellung ist auch nicht bekannt. Ich will ja auch keine Panik verbreiten...
> ...dennoch passt der gemessene Sitzwinkel weiterhin zur Angabe 73-74 Grad, nur eben der Lenkwinkel ist deutlich steiler (vielleicht sind es ja auch nur 68 Grad ).
> 
> Auf dem Bild ist der Winkel des Sitzrohres nun aber nahezu parallel mit dem des Steuerrohrs - das ist auf den HP-Bildern anders!
> Auch kann man hier nach wie vor einen Lenkwinkel - passend zur Angabe - von ca. 66 Grad ermitteln und auch, dass das Sitzrohr (=69 Grad) NICHT parallel zum 66Grad-Steuerrohr steht!



Hallo,

bin gerade etwas verunsichert. Ich gehe doch davon aus, dass die Angaben auf der Homepage von Canyon bzgl. der Geometriedaten halbwegs exakte Daten haben. Somit wäre Sitzwinkel bei 73,5 ° und Steuerrohr 66,5°. Selbige Daten finden sich auch in der Mountainbike wieder, wobei hier bei der Bergabperformance bei schnelllen Pasagen sich das Strive wohl etwas nervös anfühlen soll. Dafür leichtfüßig im technischen Gelände. 

Vielleicht ist hier / liest das ja einer von den Canyon-Leuten und klärt das mal kurz auf!

Grüße

doktorbob


----------



## Bagaluti (24. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, dass die Angabe "KW 22" lediglich *unverbindlich* die *voraussichtliche* Lieferwoche beschreibt...?
> 
> 
> Genau! Die Woche ist kurz. Feiertag und der Tag danach:kotz: . Das wird nix mit KW 22.


----------



## Ewoodster (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo, es gibt eine mysteriöse Erscheinung:
Ich hatte auf der Canyon Seite beim Strive 8.0 auf gefällt mir (Facebook) geklickt. Heute war eine Nachricht im Posteingang von Facebook, die ein blaues Fragezeichen und den Text "am Freitag" enthielt. Kein Absender, kein richtiger Betreff - eben nur das Fragezeichen und "am Freitag". 
Ich habe die Nachricht geöffnet und bin dann auf den Facebook Text des Canyon Strives gelangt - ob das ein Zeichen für die Erstauslieferung ist? Mein Termin ist ja erst KW24...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (24. Mai 2011)

doktorbob schrieb:


> ... Mountainbike wieder



seit wann kann man etwas auf die tests der magazine geben? ist alles so widersprüchlich unwichtig was da kritisiert wird, das man echt davon ausgehen muss das die tests gefakt sind


----------



## gremlino (25. Mai 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Ganz normaler Canyon Bikestand



nee, der ist driss....zum einen kann man das Rad hinten nicht drehen oder ausbauen und zum anderen passt das Strive nicht besonders gut da rein. Wegen der Achse hinten, habs ja selber probiert wo ich das Strive gefahren bin. Steht nicht wirklich stabil da drin.



Chicane schrieb:


> Die gleiche Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt. Ich habe den Ständer, glaub nicht das das ohne weiteres passt.
> 
> Der hier hat einen verstellbaren unteren Haken http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310169197246&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Mit ner Bohrmaschine kann man aus dem Rose auch einen verstellbaren Haken machen  Ich hab von den Rose noch zwei über, glaub ich versetze den Haken mal und probiere es aus, wenns da ist. Die Rose-Haken kann man übrigens auch sehr gut formen (für 4-Kant Kettenstrebe), bei dem Bike meiner Freundin hat es sehr gut funktioniert.

Noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (25. Mai 2011)

Bei mir wirds wohl am Montageständer hängen, dann isses sicher vor Freundin und Hund


----------



## Frypan (25. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (25. Mai 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> .



...genau!!


----------



## Kolja_ (25. Mai 2011)

Mein Liefertermin (persönliche Abholung in Koblenz) soll laut Bestellung in KW22 sein, gerade kam die Email von Canyon, dass mein Strive kommissioniert wird und ich die Termin-Email abwarten soll. Es scheint also hoffentlich zu klappen mit dem Lieferdatum!


----------



## gremlino (25. Mai 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Mein Liefertermin (persönliche Abholung in Koblenz) soll laut Bestellung in KW22 sein, gerade kam die Email von Canyon, dass mein Strive kommissioniert wird und ich die Termin-Email abwarten soll. Es scheint also hoffentlich zu klappen mit dem Lieferdatum!



Glückwunsch 
Bin ja echt gespannt......
Welches Strive hast du bestellt? Farbe? Größe?

Vielleicht lässt sich ja ein Trend erkennen, welche zuerst jetzt kommen.....


----------



## Kolja_ (25. Mai 2011)

Danke, ich freu mich erst wenn der Termin vereinbart ist. 

7.0, schwarz, M!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl_nbg (25. Mai 2011)

Nach langem Überlegen habe ich nun auch mein 8er bestellt. Soll KW27 kommen, Ende KW28 will ich damit ins Karwendel. Hoffe mal, dass das gut geht.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch jemanden finden, der mein Stumpjumper möchte *g*


----------



## 22lightning (25. Mai 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Mein Liefertermin (persönliche Abholung in Koblenz) soll laut Bestellung in KW22 sein, gerade kam die Email von Canyon, dass mein Strive kommissioniert wird und ich die Termin-Email abwarten soll. Es scheint also hoffentlich zu klappen mit dem Lieferdatum!



Glückwunsch!!! 
Ich warte auch schon die ganze Zeit auf diese Mail. Aber dann stimmt das was der Canyon-Monteur mir am Montag gesagt hat ( das sie letzte Woche schon 7.0 und 8.0 ) montiert hätten. Ich habe aber ein ES 9.0 bestellt. Sollte aber auch KW22 geliefert werden. Hoffe für die das es klappt. Sonst war's mein erstes und letztes Canyon. 
Wenn glück hast kommt es vielleicht bis Samstag. 
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Kolja_ (25. Mai 2011)

Danke!


22lightning schrieb:


> Wenn glück hast kommt es vielleicht bis Samstag.


Da wäre meine Frau aber knatschig, wenn ich kurzfristig alle Termine absage und mit den Kumpels in den Wald gehe.


----------



## Freshmaster (25. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute, 
Ich weiß nicht ob Ihr mir Helfen könnt, aber ich hoffe es einfach mal 

Ich möchte mir ein Bike kaufen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass es ein Strive ES 7.0, oder ein Nerve AM 7.0 werden soll... Ich muss dazu sagen, dass es mein erstes Mountain-Bike ist und ich bisher nur ein Cross, genauer gesagt ein Bergamont Deer Hunter, das alte Stevens meines Bruders, oder ein Trek Remedy 7 gefahren bin.
Mein Problem ist das ich mich nicht Entscheiden kann.^^
Das Trek (2011er Modell) fährt sich echt geil und hat eine gute Sitzposition, doch leider haben das Strive und das Nerve steilere bzw. flachere Winkel in der Geometrie.
Könnt ihr mir sagen welches Bike eher an das Trek rankommt, bzw. ob das Strive zu abfahrtsorientiert ist? ich möchte trotz allem auch noch den Berg nach oben kommen und ich traue eingefleischten Bikern, vielleicht sogar Canyon besitzern (?), es eher zu mir zu helfen als Testberichten wovon es ja auch noch nicht gerade viele gibt. 
Auch könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen inwiefern die schlechtere Ausstattung am Strive (keine Fox sondern RockShox Elemente sowie die etwas schlechtere Schaltung) von Bedeutung ist... Wie gesagt ich bin ein Neuling in diesem Hobby 

Vielen Dank im voraus,

Freddy


----------



## x-men (25. Mai 2011)

...mal eine ganz dumme Frage! Wie wird denn der Dämpfer bei der Rahmengröße L befestigt. Am Oberrohr wie bei der Größe M oder am Sitzrohr! Gibt es Bilder vom L Rahmen? Ich glaube am Sitzrohr säh ja echt sche... aus.


----------



## Frypan (25. Mai 2011)

Freshmaster schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Ich weiß nicht ob Ihr mir Helfen könnt, aber ich hoffe es einfach mal
> 
> Ich möchte mir ein Bike kaufen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass es ein Strive ES 7.0, oder ein Nerve AM 7.0 werden soll... Ich muss dazu sagen, dass es mein erstes Mountain-Bike ist und ich bisher nur ein Cross, genauer gesagt ein Bergamont Deer Hunter, das alte Stevens meines Bruders, oder ein Trek Remedy 7 gefahren bin.
> ...



Also ich würde dir als erstes Bike mal etwas mit n bisschen weniger Federweg empfehlen. Wenn eins von den von dir zur Auswahl gestellten Bikes, dann noch am ehesten das Nerve AM. Da hast du solide Komponenten dran und du bekommst ein Bike mit dem du ohne Probleme (fast) alles fahren kannst. Das Strive ist (obwohl als tourentauglich beschrieben) ein Bike, dass definitiv für speziellere Anforderungen gedacht ist. Ich denke (und das ohne jede Arroganz), dass ein Anfänger mit dem Strive nicht ganz glücklich wird und im All-Mountain(+)-Segment am besten Aufgehoben ist. Selbst da wäre der Umstieg von einem Sport-/Crossbike schon krass. Das Problem ist, dass du da erst mal deine Vorlieben auschecken musst und falls dann deine Entscheidung doch auf ein Federwegsmonster fällt, dich daran gewöhnen musst.
Was hast du denn genau vor mit deinem zukünftigen Bike?


----------



## Frypan (25. Mai 2011)

x-men schrieb:


> ...mal eine ganz dumme Frage! Wie wird denn der Dämpfer bei der Rahmengröße L befestigt. Am Oberrohr wie bei der Größe M oder am Sitzrohr! Gibt es Bilder vom L Rahmen? Ich glaube am Sitzrohr säh ja echt sche... aus.



Wurde ja noch nix geliefert, also wahrscheinlich keine offiziellen Bilder vorhanden. Da das Sitzrohr aber nur geringfügig länger ist als beim M würde ich einfach auf Oberrohr tippen/hoffen...


----------



## Freshmaster (25. Mai 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir als erstes Bike mal etwas mit n bisschen weniger Federweg empfehlen. Wenn eins von den von dir zur Auswahl gestellten Bikes, dann noch am ehesten das Nerve AM. Da hast du solide Komponenten dran und du bekommst ein Bike mit dem du ohne Probleme (fast) alles fahren kannst. Das Strive ist (obwohl als tourentauglich beschrieben) ein Bike, dass definitiv für speziellere Anforderungen gedacht ist. Ich denke (und das ohne jede Arroganz), dass ein Anfänger mit dem Strive nicht ganz glücklich wird und im All-Mountain(+)-Segment am besten Aufgehoben ist. Selbst da wäre der Umstieg von einem Sport-/Crossbike schon krass. Das Problem ist, dass du da erst mal deine Vorlieben auschecken musst und falls dann deine Entscheidung doch auf ein Federwegsmonster fällt, dich daran gewöhnen musst.
> Was hast du denn genau vor mit deinem zukünftigen Bike?



Also da ich in Hamburg wohne ist es dafür gedacht zum einen im Urlaub (Österreich, Tschechien, Schottland) in den Sommerferien in die Berge zu fahren, also strebe ich schon ein All Mountain bis Enduro an. Zum anderen bin ich mit meinem Crossbike schon unteranderem die unten Aufgeführten Trails in Hamburg gefahren und werde es mit meinem zukünftigen auch tun wollen. In Hamburg und Umgebung kann man zwar lange nicht so geile Strecken fahren wie im Süden Deutschlands, aber auch hier gibt es ein paar Trails und sogar ein paar Berge. 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10655
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13117
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11986


----------



## Frypan (25. Mai 2011)

War ja auch nur eine Empfehlung. Wenn du der Meinung bist mit dem Bike glücklich werden zu können werde ich dir da definitiv nicht im Wege stehn .
Ich habe ja auch noch mein Hai, was in etwa dem Nerve AM ähnelt und damit bin ich echt gut bedient gewesen und konnte fast alles fahren (selbst hier im Pfälzer Wald). Hab mich jetzt nur für das Strive entschieden um meine Grenzen noch etwas zu pushen 

Den Witz kann ich mir leider nicht verkneifen: Die Downhillvideos sind super! So sehen unsere Nordic Walking strecken auch aus!!!
Nicht zu ernst sehen Freshmaster!


----------



## Freshmaster (25. Mai 2011)

Ja ich sag ja ich konnte sie sogar mit meinem Cross fahren  
es besteht noch ein bisschen Arbeitsbedarf.^^
Und es geht in erster Linie auch um Touren in die Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-men (25. Mai 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Wurde ja noch nix geliefert, also wahrscheinlich keine offiziellen Bilder vorhanden. Da das Sitzrohr aber nur geringfügig länger ist als beim M würde ich einfach auf Oberrohr tippen/hoffen...



Laut Tabelle sind es fast 5cm Unterschied bei der Sitzrohrlänge. Vielleicht ist aber auch das Oberrohr etwas tiefer angesetzt, so dass der Unterschied dadurch etwas kompensiert wird. Die machen es echt spannend. Ein paar Bilder zur Beruhigung der Gemeinde wären angezeigt!! Naja in 3 Wochen wird ausgepackt und dann "Zalando" = schrei' vor Glück oder schick's zurück!!


----------



## gremlino (25. Mai 2011)

x-men schrieb:


> ...mal eine ganz dumme Frage! Wie wird denn der Dämpfer bei der Rahmengröße L befestigt. Am Oberrohr wie bei der Größe M oder am Sitzrohr! Gibt es Bilder vom L Rahmen? Ich glaube am Sitzrohr säh ja echt sche... aus.



aus konstruktionsmäßiger Sicht (Krafteinleitung in den Rahmen) würde ich Oberrohr sagen, auf Grund der Überstandshöhe auch. Aber nur Vermutungen, gibt ja noch kein Pic vom L. Mit viel Glück ja nächste Woche.....


----------



## Fell (26. Mai 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> ...konnte fast alles fahren (selbst hier im Pfälzer Wald). Hab mich jetzt nur für das Strive entschieden um meine Grenzen noch etwas zu pushen
> ...


Ich sehe gerade das du aus Neustadt kommst. Dann gibs bald schon mal zwei Strives im Pälzer Wald  
Ich bike meistens so die Kante Bismarckturm, Kriemhildenstuhl, Rahnfels. Alles oberhalb von DüW. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal, die Strives sind ja leicht zu erkennen


----------



## Kolja_ (26. Mai 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Danke, ich freu mich erst wenn der Termin vereinbart ist.


JETZT hab ich Grund zur Freude!  
Montag bin ich in Koblenz...


----------



## Strive8.0 (26. Mai 2011)

glückwunsch, dann ist die termin - mail wohl angekommen, was!? dann schon mal viel spaß! muss noch bis zur 27kw warten aber es geht vorran


----------



## Kolja_ (26. Mai 2011)

Strive8.0 schrieb:


> glückwunsch, dann ist die termin - mail wohl angekommen, was!? dann schon mal viel spaß! muss noch bis zur 27kw warten aber es geht vorran


Danke!
Die Termin-Mail ist heute morgen angekommen, habe direkt den Termin gebucht - bevor es ein anderer tut. 

Bis KW27 is auch nich mehr soooo lang.  Wie lange wartest Du denn schon?


----------



## Strive8.0 (26. Mai 2011)

bin vor 4 wochen in koblenz gewesen und habe gleich bestellt


----------



## Frypan (26. Mai 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade das du aus Neustadt kommst. Dann gibs bald schon mal zwei Strives im Pälzer Wald
> Ich bike meistens so die Kante Bismarckturm, Kriemhildenstuhl, Rahnfels. Alles oberhalb von DüW. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal, die Strives sind ja leicht zu erkennen


----------



## gremlino (26. Mai 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> JETZT hab ich Grund zur Freude!
> Montag bin ich in Koblenz...



das wäre dann wohl das ERSTE Strive  
Dann bin ich mal auf die Bilder am Montag gespannt! 

Mal sehen, wann die ersten ESX kommen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strive (26. Mai 2011)

Aloha, habe eben die versandbestätigung von dhl bekommen, sollte also morgen bei mir ankommen.  jetzt kann ich doch schon am WE biken gehn


----------



## gremlino (26. Mai 2011)

strive schrieb:


> Aloha, habe eben die versandbestätigung von dhl bekommen, sollte also morgen bei mir ankommen.  jetzt kann ich doch schon am WE biken gehn



welches denn? auch 7.0? Größe?


----------



## onra1979 (26. Mai 2011)

Wow, jetzt bin ich zum ersten mal so richtig neidisch...! Ich will auch das mein Bike endlich kommt! KW 22 Du kannst kommen!!!


----------



## heckenheini (26. Mai 2011)

strive schrieb:


> Aloha, habe eben die versandbestätigung von dhl bekommen, sollte also morgen bei mir ankommen.  jetzt kann ich doch schon am WE biken gehn



Darf man fragen wann Du bestellt hast?


----------



## Chicane (26. Mai 2011)

Mein ES 7 wurde heute auch verschickt


----------



## strive (26. Mai 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wann Du bestellt hast?



ich habe so vor ca. 3 wochen auf grund des liefertermins ein strive 7.0 bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heckenheini (26. Mai 2011)

strive schrieb:


> ich habe so vor ca. 3 wochen auf grund des liefertermins ein strive 7.0 bestellt



Toll
Ich hab mein 7er am zweiten November bestellt und noch nichts gehört


----------



## Bagaluti (26. Mai 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Toll
> Ich hab mein 7er am zweiten November bestellt und noch nichts gehört




Ich warte seit Mitte Oktober auf mein 8er. Ausser der Terminverschiebung von 17 auf 22 nix gehört.


----------



## mr.j0e (26. Mai 2011)

Hat schonmal jemand Bilder von dem Piranha Gold Metallic in Echt gesehen oder gemacht?
Bei denen auf der HP wird ja recht viel bearbeitet


----------



## stefson (26. Mai 2011)

Servus zusammen,

ich hab mir ein ES8.0 in Größe L und Farbe Gold bestellt. Termin KW25.
Will nun aber viel lieber das Ding in Schwarz, was ja leider auch schon ausverkauft ist!  Hat zufällig jemand lust zu tauschen (Also Stive ES8.0 L Gold gegen Strive ES8.0 L Schwarz) ???


----------



## Deleted 208902 (26. Mai 2011)

@ mr.j0e
Schätze da werden wir uns noch gedulden müssen bis nächste Woche.
Das Piranha Gold wird wohl so aussehn wie das vom 6erNerve XC, wobei bei direktem HP vergleich das Strive trotz gleicher Farbkennung etwas dunkler wirkt..... Spekulier spekulier ... werdn´s erleben .
Es sind ja nur noch EIN PAAR TAAGE !!!!


Zum vergleich ein AM mit Gold.
Pic geklaut von: canianer7.0


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Dann gibs bald schon mal zwei Strives im Pälzer Wald


3!  Kumpel hat heute bescheid bekommen, nächste Woche Samstag holt er seins ab.


----------



## Der Flo (26. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 3!  Kumpel hat heute bescheid bekommen, nächste Woche Samstag holt er seins ab.



Oh Mann! JETZT werde ich langsam wirklich undgeduldig. Monatelang gewartet, die ketzten Tage sind aber fast unerträglich...


----------



## Fell (26. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 3!  Kumpel hat heute bescheid bekommen, nächste Woche Samstag holt er seins ab.


  Dann können wir ja mal ein Strive Treffen im Pfälzer Wald machen 
Ich muss aber noch bis KW 24 warten


----------



## maxl_nbg (26. Mai 2011)

irgendwie können die sich auch nicht entscheiden. zuerst ruf ich dort an, empfiehlt mir der am telefon bei 184 größe und 86er schrittlänge ein M, dann bekomme ich die bestellbestätigung und im pdf steht, dass sie mir L empfehlen. was nun??? auf meinem Stumpjumper FSR 2009 in Größe L hab ich mich immer einen tick zu gestreckt gefühlt. und in der mountainbike steht beim strive etwas von einem etwas langen oberrohr...


----------



## LukasL (26. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 3!  Kumpel hat heute bescheid bekommen, nächste Woche Samstag holt er seins ab.



4! Meins müsste auch bald kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (26. Mai 2011)

maxl_nbg schrieb:


> irgendwie können die sich auch nicht entscheiden. zuerst ruf ich dort an, empfiehlt mir der am telefon bei 184 größe und 86er schrittlänge ein M, dann bekomme ich die bestellbestätigung und im pdf steht, dass sie mir L empfehlen. was nun??? auf meinem Stumpjumper FSR 2009 in Größe L hab ich mich immer einen tick zu gestreckt gefühlt. und in der mountainbike steht beim strive etwas von einem etwas langen oberrohr...



Dafür gibts doch extra das PPS system auf der HP... stell deine Daten da ein und siehe da... M!


----------



## maxl_nbg (26. Mai 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Dafür gibts doch extra das PPS system auf der HP... stell deine Daten da ein und siehe da... M!



ja, mich hat nur verunsichert, dass sie danach dann doch wieder L empfehlen, obwohl oben drüber genau die daten aus dem pps standen...


----------



## MLM (26. Mai 2011)

5


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja mal ein Strive Treffen im Pfälzer Wald machen
> Ich muss aber noch bis KW 24 warten





LukasL schrieb:


> 4!





MLM schrieb:


> 5


Gute Idee! Das Strive sollte die perfekte Waffe für den P-Wald sein  Wird aber nur genehmigt, so lange ich mit meinem Torque auch mitfahren darf  Das schon geplante Torque Treffen ist leider wegen Zeitproblemen meinerseits ins Wasser gefallen...

Die Canyon Dichte war ja die ganze Zeit schon recht hoch hier, dann wirds ja bald noch "schlimmer"  Unsere Bike-Clique wird damit (full-suspension-technisch) jetzt komplett von 2 Firmen, nämlich Canyon und Transition, ausgestattet: 3 x Torque, 1 x Strive, 2 x Syren, 1 x Dirtbag. 

PS @ Fell: Was sind 3 Wochen im Vergleich zu der (hoffentlich langen, glücklichen) Zeit danach mit dem Strive?


----------



## Ewoodster (26. Mai 2011)

Pfälzer Wald klingt nicht verkehrt, wohne in Mannheim in bin in etwas über einer Stunde in Bad Dürkheim. Leider kommt mein Strive erst in KW24.


----------



## Fell (26. Mai 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Pfälzer Wald klingt nicht verkehrt, wohne in Mannheim in bin in etwas über einer Stunde in Bad Dürkheim. Leider kommt mein Strive erst in KW24.


Krass, werden ja immer mehr im PW 
@smubob: Da hast du natürlich recht  Ich kanns kaum abwarten, bis ich drauf sitze! Und natürlich darfst du mit dem Tourge mitfahren,  must aber zwei Meter Abstand halten  
Ne im Ernst, wäre doch mal was wenn wir uns dann alle mal im PW treffen


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Und natürlich darfst du mit dem Tourge mitfahren,  must aber zwei Meter Abstand halten


Das wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen... bergauf fahrt ihr mir davon mit euren Bergflöhen und bergab shredde ich mit meinem Bomber alles platt 

So, mal wieder bisschen stumpfsinnige Clichees geritten und herzlich gelacht, dann gehts einem gleich besser  (Sorry für das Geschwafel - Uni-Stress macht krank )


----------



## doktorbob (26. Mai 2011)

stefson schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mir ein ES8.0 in Größe L und Farbe Gold bestellt. Termin KW25.
> Will nun aber viel lieber das Ding in Schwarz, was ja leider auch schon ausverkauft ist!  Hat zufällig jemand lust zu tauschen (Also Stive ES8.0 L Gold gegen Strive ES8.0 L Schwarz) ???



Also ich bin auch aus München und hab meine 8.0 in schwarz Gr. L bestellt. Falls es mir von der Geometrie nicht passt (1,92 m) würde ich es normalerweise zurück schicken, aber vielleicht kann man ja das dann so drehen, dass du das bekommst und dein goldenes zurück schicken kannst. Ich kriege es vorraussichtlich in KW 24. 

Grüße

doktorbob


----------



## brokenarmsdude (26. Mai 2011)

Geo sollte für unsre Größe passen, bin auch 192.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (26. Mai 2011)

maxl_nbg schrieb:


> irgendwie können die sich auch nicht entscheiden. zuerst ruf ich dort an, empfiehlt mir der am telefon bei 184 größe und 86er schrittlänge ein M, dann bekomme ich die bestellbestätigung und im pdf steht, dass sie mir L empfehlen. was nun??? auf meinem Stumpjumper FSR 2009 in Größe L hab ich mich immer einen tick zu gestreckt gefühlt. und in der mountainbike steht beim strive etwas von einem etwas langen oberrohr...



da kann ich meinen Beitrag von Seite 2 noch mal zitieren (ich hab L bestellt):



gremlino schrieb:


> noch ein kleiner Tip von mir an die Leute, die zwischen M und L schwanken........
> brauch laut PPS M bei 184cm und SL86cm, bei einem cm mehr wirds L.
> 
> Bin das Strive in M jetzt gefahren und bei meiner Größe ist der Stützenauszug auf max und der Rahmen definitiv zu klein. Sattelüberhöhung ist schon recht heftig, erst recht bei eingefahrener Gabel. Bike ist dafür dann superagil.
> Trotzdem - für das abfahrtslastige Enduro-Tourenfahren besser L nehmen!


----------



## heckenheini (27. Mai 2011)

:kotz:
Da ruf ich grad bei Canyon an, nur um fix noch  die Lieferadresse für nächste Woche(22KW) zu ändern, da sagt der mir das mein Liefertermin die 27KW sei?!?!
Vor lauter aufregung, um nicht ausfallend zu werden, hab ich das Gespräch dann erst mal beendet. Als mein Puls nach 10Min.von 180 auf 179,9 runter war hab ich noch mal angerufen. Habe der Dame dann gesagt das ich wirklich Stinkesauer bin das ich mein Bike(Strive ES7, Gold, M), das ich vor 7 MONATEN bestellt hab jetzt auch erst dann bekomme als wenn ich es Heute bestellen würde. Nachdem die junge Dame(übrigens sehr nett und verständnissvoll) nachgefragt hatte woran das liegt, sagte sie mir das ich nicht der einzige betroffene wäre und das ich anfang nächster Woche Post von Canyon bekomme bezüglich der verzögerung.
Wenn ich dann hier im Forum lese das einige erst vor 3 Wochen bestellt haben und gestern bescheid bekommen haben das das Bike verschickt wurde, dann platzt mir echt der Kragen
Da drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf das ich, als jemand der das Rad Finanziert, nur Kunde zweiter oder dritter Klasse bin
*Sollte das hier jemand von Canyon lesen, ich bin ganz Ohr über jede Art von Stellungnahme zu dieser KATASTROPHE!!!
*


----------



## Ewoodster (27. Mai 2011)

Ich kann deine Wut voll und ganz verstehen, da würde mir auch der Kragen platzen. Wer zuerst bestellt, sollte auch zuerst sein Rad bekommen. 

Abgesehen davon, wenn du schon im Oktober bestellt hast, wäre praktisch genug Zeit gewesen, sich das Geld im Vorfeld zusammen zu sparen und dann auf einen Schlag zu bezahlen.
Ich habe zwar erst anfang März bestellt und warte auch sehnsüchtig auf das Rad, hätte es mir aber zu keinem früheren Zeitpunkt leisten können. Bis es geplant in KW 24 kommt, habe ich genug für die Barzahlung bei Abholung zusammen.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (27. Mai 2011)

das wär ja schwachsin, finanzierer zahlen ja effektiv mehr :/


----------



## Bagaluti (27. Mai 2011)

Ich habe auch schon Mitte Oktober bestellt und bezahlt. Der Termin für  8er schwarz M war die 17 KW und wurde auf 22 verlegt. Nun bin ich mal gespannt...

Canyon ist das piepenhagen ob hier jemand sauer ist oder nicht. Ein storniertes Bike ist sofort wieder weg.


----------



## heckenheini (27. Mai 2011)

strive schrieb:


> Aloha, habe eben die versandbestätigung von dhl bekommen, sollte also morgen bei mir ankommen.  jetzt kann ich doch schon am WE biken gehn





heckenheini schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wann Du bestellt hast?





strive schrieb:


> ich habe so vor ca. 3 wochen auf grund des liefertermins ein strive 7.0 bestellt



Mich würde echt interessieren wie du das hingekriegt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolja_ (27. Mai 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Mich würde echt interessieren wie du das hingekriegt hast


Vielleicht schwarz statt gold?


----------



## strive (27. Mai 2011)

also jetzt mal mit den genauen "bike-daten" ich habe vor ca. 3 wochen ein strive 7.0 M in schwarz bestellt. ein schwarzes strive is halt nun mal kein goldenes welches sich wohl komplett aufgrund der rahmenfarbe verschoben hat.


----------



## heckenheini (27. Mai 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht schwarz statt gold?



Wäre vielleicht möglich.

Was mich ehrlich gesagt am meisten ankotzt ist die Tatsache das  ich nicht länsgt bescheid gekriegt habe das sich die Lieferung schon wieder verzögert
Und wenn ich heut nicht zufällig angerufen hätte dann hätte ich nächste Woche, anstatt des Bikes, nen Brief bekommen das ich nochmal 5 Wochen warten darf. 
Klasse, oder?


----------



## heckenheini (27. Mai 2011)

strive schrieb:


> also jetzt mal mit den genauen "bike-daten" ich habe vor ca. 3 wochen ein strive 7.0 M in schwarz bestellt...



Dann wäre das ja geklärt, Danke.


----------



## konahoss90 (27. Mai 2011)

strive schrieb:


> also jetzt mal mit den genauen "bike-daten" ich habe vor ca. 3 wochen ein strive 7.0 M in schwarz bestellt. ein schwarzes strive is halt nun mal kein goldenes welches sich wohl komplett aufgrund der rahmenfarbe verschoben hat.



Auweia. Ich sehe gerade, dass die restlichen 7er und 8er Strives in Gold 'n späteres Lieferdatum haben -.- Ich hoffe mal, dass mein 8.0er in Gold, L, das KW 25 kommen soll, nicht auch davon betroffen ist. :/ Vielleicht war ja die Lackqualität des Golds nicht wie erwartet - oder sind die Fox-Gabeln etwa doch schon so rar?  Weiß jemand mehr ?


----------



## bloodyludy (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe wegen dem Liefertermin meines 9'ers auch bei Canyon angerufen.

Laut homepage ist der Liefertermin KW32, laut Bestellbestätigung KW25.
Canyon sicherte mir zu, dass sofern keine schriftliche Notiz geschickt wird, der Liefertermin auf der Bestätigung gilt.

Bestehende Bestellungen sind angeblich von der kürzlich durchgeführten Verschiebung der (weiteren) Bestellungen nicht betroffen. Es würden sogar bereits Bikes aufgebaut für die erste von drei Chargen.

Diese drei Chargen hätten auch bereits die überarbeiteten Oberrohre und 270° Boxen. Falls sich im Verlauf der Produktion weitere Änderungen ergeben, die sicherheitsrelevant sind bekäme man eine Notiz hierzu.

Canyon wollte ein zuverlässiges Rad auf den Markt bringen und spätere Rückrufaktionen (und die damit verbundenen Kosten) vermeiden, deshalb gab es die Verzögerung. Sicherlich wird die Insolvenz von Race-Face auch dazu beigetragen haben, das wurde am Telefon aber nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Bagaluti (27. Mai 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Es würden sogar bereits Bikes aufgebaut für die erste von drei Chargen.
> 
> Diese drei Chargen hätten auch bereits die überarbeiteten Oberrohre und 270° Boxen. Falls sich im Verlauf der Produktion weitere Änderungen ergeben, die sicherheitsrelevant sind bekäme man eine Notiz hierzu.
> 
> Canyon wollte ein zuverlässiges Rad auf den Markt bringen und spätere Rückrufaktionen (und die damit verbundenen Kosten) vermeiden, deshalb gab es die Verzögerung. Sicherlich wird die Insolvenz von Race-Face auch dazu beigetragen haben, das wurde am Telefon aber nicht erwähnt.



Was ist denn an den Oberrohren und den 270°  Boxen geändert worden?  Hab ich da was nicht mitgekriegt?


----------



## MLM (27. Mai 2011)

Ich habe heute, unabhängig von diesem Forum, auch bei Canyon angerufen und ähnliche Informationen erhalten. Bei mir in der Datenbank stehe laut Mitarbeiter ein kleiner Vermerk, dass es Lieferverzögerungen geben werde. Er meinte jedoch, dass es sich nur um eine kurze Verzögerung handeln soll. Wieso es diese geben werde, konnte er mir auch nicht sagen. Wenn ich aber hier von 5 Wochen lese, platzt mir echt der Kragen (wenn es sich bewahrheiten sollte). Ich werde zwar beim Strive bleiben, aber das wird dann auch sehr wahrscheinlich mein letztes Canyon sein. Schade, dass Canyon so verfährt (z.B. mehrere Lieferverzögerungen, nicht Benachrichtigen über diese etc.), halte die Räder nämlich für top.


----------



## Fell (27. Mai 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> das wär ja schwachsin, finanzierer zahlen ja effektiv mehr :/


Aber geht das "mehr" nicht an die finanzierende Bank? Die wollen doch dabei auch was verdienen. 
Ich verstehs aber auch nicht wieso die Leute, welche vor Monaten bereits bestellt und bezahlt haben, noch nicht mal ne Nachricht über nen Liefertermin bekommen, und die kurzfristigen Besteller teilweise ihr Bike schon fast haben (was mich für die Jungs natürlich freut!).


----------



## doktorbob (27. Mai 2011)

Also habe heute auch noch mal bei Canyon angerufen. Von Änderungen außer der Kurbel wusste der nix (was nichts heißen mag, ich weiß ja auch nicht viel). 

Liefertermin KW 24 bei 8.0 schwarz bleibt (seit Bestellung im Apri) unverändert. Wenn sich noch was ändern sollte, krieg ich schriftlich Bescheid.

Muss aber schon sagen, ein Freund von mir arbeitet bei BMW und der meinte mal: KAUF DIR NIEEE DAS ERSTE MODELL EINER NEUEN SERIE!!! Hoffentlich behält er da jetzt nicht recht. Besonders wg. Garantie/Inspektionen, weil eigentlich schraube ich ja selber.

Grüße

doktorbob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkamp (27. Mai 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Aber geht das "mehr" nicht an die finanzierende Bank? Die wollen doch dabei auch was verdienen?.



Ja, aber die Vermittlungsprovision geht an Canyon.


----------



## Fell (27. Mai 2011)

mkamp schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Vermittlungsprovision geht an Canyon.


Ah, stimmt. Die hatte ich vergessen.


----------



## gremlino (27. Mai 2011)

doktorbob schrieb:


> Muss aber schon sagen, ein Freund von mir arbeitet bei BMW und der meinte mal: KAUF DIR NIEEE DAS ERSTE MODELL EINER NEUEN SERIE!!!



Hehe, der BMW von meinem Weibchen ist erste Serie und nix dran, mein BMW war Facelift und nur Probleme  Deshalb ist mein BMW jetzt verkauft und das Canyon erste Serie gekauft  Verhält sich vielleicht ähnlich mit dem Strive wie mit dem BMW meiner Freundin.
(Und nein, ich verkaufe mein Auto nicht für ein Bike, das läuft unabhängig  )


----------



## brokenarmsdude (27. Mai 2011)

Daher kommen doch die verzögerten Liefertermine. Die ersten Fehler wurden erkannt und ausgebessert, damit die 1. Serie schon Problemfrei ausgeliefert werden kann.


----------



## karsten13 (27. Mai 2011)

Zum Thema Lieferverzögerung:

Hab auch heute nachmittag angerufen. Der Anruf war aber für den Ar***, weil mir der nette Herr am anderen Ende einfach gar nix sagen konnte/durfte/wollte.

Es kann sein, dass ich zu den Betroffenen gehöre, bei denen es zu einer erneuten Lieferverzögerung kommt. Diese werden nächste Woche schriftlich informiert. Bestellt hab ich ein 9.0 in M (schwarz).

Ich rege mich weniger über die (wahrscheinliche) Verzögerung auf, dafür aber richtig über die Informationspolitik von Canyon. Das ist ein Armutszeugnis.

Warum kann man die Leute nicht rechtzeitig per mail/telefonisch informieren, ist das so schwer?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## accucore (27. Mai 2011)

So wie es jetzt ja aussieht sind alle möglichen Varianten vom Strive betroffen. Schwarz,Gold, 7 nal 9...
Aber komisch das dann manche ihr Rad bekommen ohne Verzögerung? Auch verschiedene Modelle dabei...


----------



## Bagaluti (27. Mai 2011)

So, habe mal eben bei Cheetah Bikes nach den Lieferzeiten gefragt. Noch eine Lieferverzögerung werde ich jedenfalls nicht hinnehmen. Schließlich ist der Bike-Urlaub gebucht. KW 22 warte ich noch, danach ist schluss.


----------



## doktorbob (27. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube kein Hersteller gibt gerne fehler zu. Das fiese daran ist einfach, dass die Fahrradsaison schon längst begonnen hat. In der letzten Bike 06/2011 war ein ein kurzer Bericht über nicht lieferbare und ausverkaufte Bikes drinn. Statement von Michael Staab von Canyon: 90 % der Kunden bekommen ihr Rad zum versprochenen Termin aber das Strive gehört zu den Topsellern und über die Verzögerungen der Auslieferung wurden die Kunden informiert. *Bestandskunden* *werden* für die Verzögerung *entschädigt*. Schön sag ich da nur. Ist einer von EUCH ein BESTANDSKUNDE? Habt Ihr was nettes von Canyon bekommen? 

Gruß

doktorbob

Da freut man sich doch als Neukunde, dass man die A....karte gezogen hat!!!


----------



## Bagaluti (27. Mai 2011)

doktorbob schrieb:


> Ich glaube kein Hersteller gibt gerne fehler zu. Das fiese daran ist einfach, dass die Fahrradsaison schon längst begonnen hat. In der letzten Bike 06/2011 war ein ein kurzer Bericht über nicht lieferbare und ausverkaufte Bikes drinn. Statement von Michael Staab von Canyon: 90 % der Kunden bekommen ihr Rad zum versprochenen Termin aber das Strive gehört zu den Topsellern und über die Verzögerungen der Auslieferung wurden die Kunden informiert. *Bestandskunden* *werden* für die Verzögerung *entschädigt*. Schön sag ich da nur. Ist einer von EUCH ein BESTANDSKUNDE? Habt Ihr was nettes von Canyon bekommen?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...




Ähmm, ja ich! Weiss zwar nicht warum, aber ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben ich sei Bestandskunde. Für die Verzögerung von 17 auf 22 hat man mir die Oakley Brille bzw. Pumpe und Werkzeug angeboten. Habe aber noch nie was bei Canyon gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ewoodster (27. Mai 2011)

Hätte ich bereits ein richtiges Mountainbike, wäre mir das ganze recht egal. Da aber das Strive mein erstes richtiges MTB werden soll, werde ich keine weitere Verzögerung akzeptieren. Sollte es nicht in KW24 kommen, muss ich in den sauren Apfel beißen und ein teures Händlerrad kaufen. 
Aber ich bin noch zuversichtlich, dass es tatsächlich kommen wird.


----------



## Xeleux (27. Mai 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> So, habe mal eben bei Cheetah Bikes nach den Lieferzeiten gefragt.



und, wie sind dort die lieferzeiten???


----------



## Bagaluti (27. Mai 2011)

Xeleux schrieb:


> und, wie sind dort die lieferzeiten???



Keine Ahnung, die schlafen wohl schon. Habe ne Mail geschickt. Sind aber schöne Bikes...


----------



## Hans (27. Mai 2011)

Ja, die Entschädigung bekomm ich auch 

Mir wurde anfang Mai der Liefertermin KW22  bestätigt. Bekomm ich als Nachnahme-Bezahler nochmal eine Info oder kann ich das Geld schon bereit legen?

Danke

Hans


----------



## Markdierk (27. Mai 2011)

bekommst glaub noch 2.

Kommissionierung
Versand


----------



## MrStrive (27. Mai 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> Ja, die Entschädigung bekomm ich auch
> 
> Mir wurde anfang Mai der Liefertermin KW22  bestätigt. Bekomm ich als Nachnahme-Bezahler nochmal eine Info oder kann ich das Geld schon bereit legen?
> 
> ...



Habe vorhin noch mal bei Canyon angerufen.
Bei mir bleibt es wohl bei KW 22 für das Strive ES 9.0 - vorerst.
Nächste Woche werden jedoch einige eine Mail bekommen und auf KW X vertröstet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagaluti (27. Mai 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> Ja, die Entschädigung bekomm ich auch
> 
> Mir wurde anfang Mai der Liefertermin KW22  bestätigt. Bekomm ich als Nachnahme-Bezahler nochmal eine Info oder kann ich das Geld schon bereit legen?
> 
> ...



Na, so ein bischen Knete hat man doch wohl in der Zuckerdose 
Nee, im Ernst, kann ich nicht sagen, ich habe schon geblecht.


----------



## 22lightning (27. Mai 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Habe vorhin noch mal bei Canyon angerufen.
> Bei mir bleibt es wohl bei KW 22 fÃ¼r das Strive ES 9.0 - vorerst.
> NÃ¤chste Woche werden jedoch einige eine Mail bekommen und auf KW X vertrÃ¶stet



Habe heute, auf Grund der tollen Neuigkeiten hier bei Canyon angerufen. Bei meinen ES 9.0 schwarz in S soll es auch bei KW22 bleiben. Wenn man irgendwo noch ein anderes gutes oder schÃ¶nes Bike bekommen wÃ¼rde, wÃ¤re ich schon weg. Aber habe ja schon letztes Jahr Anfang Oktober bestellt und das Geld fÃ¼r den Postboten liegt auch schon unter dem Kissen. Hoffe es klappt alles sonst drehe ich auf dem "WÃ¼rfel" noch den ganzen Sommer die runden î!!


----------



## Chicane (27. Mai 2011)

Ist noch kein Strive geliefert worden? Ich hoffe morgen kommt's.


----------



## bloodyludy (27. Mai 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Was ist denn an den Oberrohren und den 270°  Boxen geändert worden?  Hab ich da was nicht mitgekriegt?



Naja, so richtig "rausgerückt" hat der Herr am Telefon das nicht. Habe ihn einfach darauf angesprochen, ob die Probleme der Vorserienmuster gelöst wurden.

Ich arbeite in einem Betrieb der auch Biegeprozesse macht und ich kann euch sagen: SO ein Hydroforming-Rohr (t<1mm) sauber und prozessfähig hinzukriegen ist eine Kunst. Da können ganze Kilometer Rohr draufgehen, bis man die Parameter und Werkzeuge so weit im Griff hat. Und wer vom Werkzeugbau Ahnung hat, weiß das 6 Wochen mal gar nix sind. Wer weiß, ob der taiwanesische Rahmenbauer einen eigenen Fachbereich für Hydroforming hat oder Teile auch zukauft. Es finden sich auch Hinweise dazu hier im Forum.

Die 270° Box wird nicht mehr geschmiedet, sondern gefräst. Ebenfalls im Forum gepostet.

Ich akzeptiere ein paar Wochen Verzögerung (mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht), wenn ich dafür ein i.O. Bike bekomme.  Allerdings erwarte ich, dass später auftretende Probleme mittels Rückruf-Aktion vom Hersteller beseitigt werden und ich nicht erst deswegen nachfragen muss. Wenn es um "Leib und Leben" geht, ist das Pflicht des Herstellers. Haben allerdings noch nicht alle Radbauer verinnerlicht.

Achja, noch was: Wollte mir eigentlich ein Marin Attack Trail holen. Marin USA hat gerade mal 2 Bikes (Testmodelle für Magazine!!!) von dem Modell im Container geschickt. Begründung des deutschen Vertrieb bei mir um die Ecke. Marin Enduro-Fullies gehen halt nicht so gut. Ersatzlieferung dieses Jahr wird es wohl nicht geben. Ender der Geschichte. Geht auch noch haariger zu bei anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Chicane (28. Mai 2011)




----------



## spykie (28. Mai 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


>


----------



## MrStrive (28. Mai 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


>





Cool! Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Ewoodster (28. Mai 2011)

Ich erwarte heute Abend Berichterstattung!


----------



## snow_j (28. Mai 2011)

Dann viel Spaß beim Aufbau und berichte mal über die ersten Eindrücke bzgl. Fahreigenschaften. Meins werde ich erst nächste Woche Mittwoch abholen können.


----------



## mohlo (28. Mai 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Ich erwarte heute Abend Berichterstattung!



Und bitte noch mehr (Detail-)Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (28. Mai 2011)

Erfahrungsbericht muss jemand anders übernehmen, Bike ist in Einzelteile zerlegt 

Übrigens: Es ist keine Lyrik RC2L verbaut so wie angegeben, sondern eine RC2 DH. Sprich kein einstellbares Floodgate. Find ich zum Touren nicht so pralle  Die Bergabfraktion wird es wohl freuen.


----------



## Hans (28. Mai 2011)




----------



## mohlo (28. Mai 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Bike ist in Einzelteile zerlegt



Wieso das denn? Das Ding ist zum Fahren da... nicht zum Zerlegen!


----------



## Chicane (28. Mai 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Wieso das denn? Das Ding ist zum Fahren da... nicht zum Zerlegen!



Sag sowas nicht! Viel zu teuer zum Fahren und dreckig machen  Denke zum Sonntag ist es fertig.


----------



## mohlo (28. Mai 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Sag sowas nicht! Viel zu teuer zum Fahren und dreckig machen  Denke zum Sonntag ist es fertig.



Was muss man(n) denn da noch groß dran rumschrauben? Laufräder einsetzen, Lenker festschrauben und dann war's das doch?!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (28. Mai 2011)

soll leute geben, die sich ein 7er kaufen und dann ne XTR kurbel etc dranschrauben...


----------



## heckenheini (28. Mai 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Erfahrungsbericht muss jemand anders übernehmen, Bike ist in Einzelteile zerlegt
> 
> Übrigens: Es ist keine Lyrik RC2L verbaut so wie angegeben, sondern eine RC2 DH. Sprich kein einstellbares Floodgate. Find ich zum Touren nicht so pralle  Die Bergabfraktion wird es wohl freuen.




Und was sagt canyon wann sie dir die richtige gabel schicken


----------



## heckenheini (28. Mai 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> soll leute geben, die sich ein 7er kaufen und dann ne XTR kurbel etc dranschrauben...



Das hört sich irgendwie vorwurfsvoll an wenn du das so sagst.


----------



## heckenheini (28. Mai 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Um solche Verwirrung in Zukunft zu vermeiden, habe ich den Text in der Verfügbarkeitsanzeige auf der Website wie folgt ergänzen lassen:
> 
> *"Die genannten Liefertermine beziehen sich nur auf kommende Bestellungen. Die Liefertermine bereits bestehender Aufträge sind von Veränderungen dieser Termine nicht betroffen."*
> 
> ...



Ist nicht persönlich gemeint, aber die Luftblase ist ja wohl geplatzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (28. Mai 2011)

nein, garkein vorwurf, hätte ich auch so gemacht bzw. werde ich mit meinem 8er vlt auch machen


----------



## strive (29. Mai 2011)

1500 hm und 70 km gefahren, ich muß sagen das ich erst befürchtet hab das mir der hinterbau zu wippig beim uphill ist, das hat sich aber zum glück nicht bestätigt.


----------



## MrStrive (29. Mai 2011)

strive schrieb:


> 1500 hm und 70 km gefahren, ich muß sagen das ich erst befürchtet hab das mir der hinterbau zu wippig beim uphill ist, das hat sich aber zum glück nicht bestätigt.



Feldberg?


----------



## strive (29. Mai 2011)

ja, feldberg (taunus) bei frankfurt main


----------



## strive (29. Mai 2011)

+


----------



## MrStrive (29. Mai 2011)

strive schrieb:


> ja, feldberg (taunus) bei frankfurt main



Dann sieht man sich bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkamp (29. Mai 2011)

Das ist ein M, oder?

Hoffe darauf in kw 25 ein strive im taunus bewegen zu können.


----------



## aurbans (29. Mai 2011)

Und,wie fährt er sich? Antriebsneutral?


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (29. Mai 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Dann sieht man sich bald



Das wären dann ja bis jetzt schon mal (mindestens) 4 Striver im Taunus...
Vielleicht überleg´ ich es mir doch nochmal bis nächste Woche.
Obwohl....
Nööö, doch nicht.  

PS: @strive: Ein Fahrbericht und ein paar mehr Eindrücke wären klasse!! Wie geht das Bike denn bergab?
Merci schon mal und ganz viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!


----------



## heckenheini (29. Mai 2011)

strive schrieb:


> +



Wo ist den der Sag Monitor geblieben?
Ist der etwa der änderung der 270° Box zum Opfer gefallen?


----------



## Ewoodster (29. Mai 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Wo ist den der Sag Monitor geblieben?
> Ist der etwa der änderung der 270° Box zum Opfer gefallen?


Gute Frage, allerdings sehe ich aud dem Bild, dass der Rockshox Dämpfer den Sag Monitor bereits auf das Tachrohr aufgedruckt hat. Vielleicht gibt's den nur beim Fox RP32.


----------



## Chicane (29. Mai 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Wo ist den der Sag Monitor geblieben?
> Ist der etwa der änderung der 270° Box zum Opfer gefallen?



Nö, der ist immer noch vorhanden. Wobei der ja bei einem Luftdämpfer mit Gummiring so gut wie überflüssig ist


----------



## Dustrider (29. Mai 2011)

wir arbeitet der hinterbau mit dem Monarch?


----------



## gremlino (29. Mai 2011)

Fahrbericht!?!?!? ****hecktischwerd**** 

Hat jemand schon sein ESX bekommen? So wie es aussieht sind ja bisher alles 7.0 in schwarz......


----------



## Gope (29. Mai 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Dann sieht man sich bald



Ne... krass! War gestern auch oben auf'm Feldberg. Schade, dass ich Euch nicht gesehen habe. Da wären mir die Augen rausgepoppt! Freue mich schon mal ein "Strive in Live" zu sehen. Wir können dann zusammen runterballern. Und auf den Uphill bin ich sehr gespannt. Mal sehen, wer zuerst oben ist. Ich habe ja nochmal 20 mm mehr...


----------



## Ewoodster (29. Mai 2011)

Gope schrieb:


> Ne... krass! War gestern auch oben auf'm Feldberg. Schade, dass ich Euch nicht gesehen habe. Da wären mir die Augen rausgepoppt! Freue mich schon mal ein "Strive in Live" zu sehen. Wir können dann zusammen runterballern. Und auf den Uphill bin ich sehr gespannt. Mal sehen, wer zuerst oben ist. Ich habe ja nochmal 20 mm mehr...


Für den Preis vom Genius hätte ich mir den Conway E-Rider gekauft, dann biste garantiert zuerst oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heckenheini (29. Mai 2011)

*An alle Canyon Mitarbeiter hier im Forum!!!*

Wie kann es denn sein das hier so mancher der erst vor 3-4 Wochen sein 7er bestellte das gute Stück bereits hat. Während ich, und wahrscheinlich auch andere, der schon vor *7Monaten* sein 7er bestellt hat, jetzt in der 22KW anstatt des Bikes nur ein Schreiben kriegen werde das, das Bike doch erst in der *27 KW* kommt(wurde mir am Freitag am Telefon mitgeteilt, jedoch ohne Angabe von Gründen)
Das sind nochmal *5 Wochen.*
An Technischen Problemen kanns ja offensichtlich nicht mehr liegen.
Das das dringend einer Erklärung bedarf brauch ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen.
Und das ich mich da auf Deutsch gesagt verarscht fühle versteht sich wohl von selbst
Ich denke ein Statement von den hier anwesenden Canyon Mitarbeitern wäre wohl nicht zuviel verlangt

@ alle die Ihr Strive schon haben: ein paar erste Fahrberichte wären sooooooooooooooooo Toll


----------



## MrStrive (29. Mai 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> *An alle Canyon Mitarbeiter hier im Forum!!!*
> 
> Wie kann es denn sein das hier so mancher der erst vor 3-4 Wochen sein 7er bestellte das gute Stück bereits hat. Während ich, und wahrscheinlich auch andere, der schon vor *7Monaten* sein 7er bestellt hat, jetzt in der 22KW anstatt des Bikes nur ein Schreiben kriegen werde das, das Bike doch erst in der *27 KW* kommt(wurde mir am Freitag am Telefon mitgeteilt, jedoch ohne Angabe von Gründen)
> Das sind nochmal *5 Wochen.*
> ...



Hast du finanziert?


----------



## heckenheini (29. Mai 2011)

Halb und halb, sprich 1000 Vorkasse und 1000 Finanziert.


----------



## MrStrive (29. Mai 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Halb und halb, sprich 1000 Vorkasse und 1000 Finanziert.



OK - bitter!
Versteh' ich auch nicht ganz.
Mal schauen ob sich mein Termin auch nach hinten verschiebt, denn ich warte auch schon 6 Monate. Allerdings hies es am Freitag noch 22KW bleibt - vorerst...


----------



## heckenheini (29. Mai 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> OK - bitter!
> Versteh' ich auch nicht ganz.
> Mal schauen ob sich mein Termin auch nach hinten verschiebt, denn ich warte auch schon 6 Monate. Allerdings hies es am Freitag noch 22KW bleibt - vorerst...


 Welche Farbe haste denn geordert?


----------



## MrStrive (29. Mai 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Welche Farbe haste denn geordert?



Strive ES 9.0 in schwarz/gold


----------



## heckenheini (29. Mai 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Strive ES 9.0 in schwarz/gold



Ich hab das Goldene 7er bestellt,hmmm, nicht das der Goldpreis gestiegen ist


----------



## Gope (29. Mai 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Für den Preis vom Genius hätte ich mir den Conway E-Rider gekauft, dann biste garantiert zuerst oben



E-Rider? Danke der Nachfrage, aber ich habe noch Sex, genauso wie meine ersten Zähne!


----------



## heckenheini (29. Mai 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> *An alle Canyon Mitarbeiter hier im Forum!!!*
> 
> Wie kann es denn sein das hier so mancher der erst vor 3-4 Wochen sein 7er bestellte das gute Stück bereits hat. Während ich, und wahrscheinlich auch andere, der schon vor *7Monaten* sein 7er bestellt hat, jetzt in der 22KW anstatt des Bikes nur ein Schreiben kriegen werde das, das Bike doch erst in der *27 KW* kommt(wurde mir am Freitag am Telefon mitgeteilt, jedoch ohne Angabe von Gründen)
> Das sind nochmal *5 Wochen.*
> ...



Aus Angst das das hier im Thread untergeht hab ich es nochmal als neues Thema eingestellt. Mal gucken ob was kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nakNAK (29. Mai 2011)

jetzt sitzt bitte nciht den ganzen tag egoistisch auf euren neuen bikes rum.
lasst mal was hören und was sehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Felix95 (29. Mai 2011)

@ strive: wurde bei dir auch die Lyrik RC2DH verbaut wie bei Chicane oder wurde die angegebene RC2L verbaut ??


----------



## randi (29. Mai 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> *An alle Canyon Mitarbeiter hier im Forum!!!*
> 
> Wie kann es denn sein das hier so mancher der erst vor 3-4 Wochen sein 7er bestellte das gute Stück bereits hat. Während ich, und wahrscheinlich auch andere, der schon vor *7Monaten* sein 7er bestellt hat, jetzt in der 22KW anstatt des Bikes nur ein Schreiben kriegen werde das, das Bike doch erst in der *27 KW* kommt(wurde mir am Freitag am Telefon mitgeteilt, jedoch ohne Angabe von Gründen)
> Das sind nochmal *5 Wochen.*
> ...


 
Kann das an der Farbe liegen. Dass erst die eine Farbe der 7er Serie geliefert wird und dann ein paar Wochen später die andere Farbe?


----------



## heckenheini (29. Mai 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Kann das an der Farbe liegen. Dass erst die eine Farbe der 7er Serie geliefert wird und dann ein paar Wochen später die andere Farbe?



Eher nicht, die Schwarzen Rahmen sind Anodisiert und die Goldenen Lackiert.
Ich schätze das wird auch von zwei verschiedenen Fremdfirmen gemacht.
Und ausserdem wäre so eine verfahrensweise der Gipfel der Unverschämtheit.
Und das sollte auch nicht mein Problem sein, die sollen sich gefälligst zuverlässige zulieferer suchen.


----------



## karsten13 (29. Mai 2011)

glaub auch nicht an die Farbe. Würde mal auf die Grösse spekulieren, deshalb die Frage an die "Ausgelieferten": Welche Größe habt ihr bestellt/bekommen?

Tippe mal drauf, dass noch kein M draussen ist ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Chicane (29. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe meins in Größe M Anfang des Monats bestellt. Kurz darauf per Vorkasse bezahlt. Wäre interessant zu wissen, wieviel denn überhaupt schon ausgeliefert wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMfaenger2010 (29. Mai 2011)

Ich (er)warte immer noch die ersten Fahreindrücke/mehr Fotos/Begeisterungsschreie!!
LOS!! MACHT SCHON!!!


----------



## strive (29. Mai 2011)

Felix95;8363269]@ strive: wurde bei dir auch die Lyrik RC2DH verbaut wie bei Chicane oder wurde die angegebene RC2L verbaut ??[/QUOTE] ja bei mir ist auch die DH verbaut. Allerdings muss ich sagen das ich den hinterbau einfach nicht perfekt hinbekomme der ist einfach zu straff. du spürst einfach jede Bodenunebenheit wenn ich da mit dem nerve am 9.0 mit foxdämpfer rp23 von meinem kumpel fahre ist das um einiges smoother. der monach sinkt beim draufsetzen auf der sag-anzeige auf 30% und sollte damit meines wissens richtig eingestellt sein. Die gabel ist für mich auch nicht gerade auf talas niveau auch insgesamt zu staff. muss aber dazu sagen das ich kein experte bin in sachen fahrwerkseinstellungen. Gefahren bin ich bisher ca. 120 km mit DH über zum teil mittelstark verblockten "steinweg" und trail und wurde ordentlich durchgeschüttelt. By the way mein bike ist M


----------



## Kolja_ (29. Mai 2011)

Wie geht ihr mit der anderen Gabel um? Ich vermute, ich bekomme morgen am Abholtermin ein anderes Rad (wegen der Gabel) als bestellt und bestätigt. Und nu? Ich weiß : nehm ich es nicht, tuts ein anderer. Aber welche Möglichkeit habe ich, an die richtige Gabel zu bekommen?


----------



## Frypan (29. Mai 2011)

Leider wohl gar keine, da bei Canyon der Vertrag erst als geschlossen gilt sobald die Sache (das Strive ) in deinen Besitz übergeht. 
Du hast wohl nur zwei Möglichkeiten: take it or leave it! so übel das auch klingen mag...


----------



## Chicane (29. Mai 2011)

@strive
Der Monarch ist definitiv straffer bzw. hat deutlich mehr Druckstufe als der RP23. Die Lyrik muss ordentlich eingefahren werden und/oder ordentlich geschmiert werden. 

@Kolja_
Die Gabel selbst unterscheidet sich ja nicht. Es ist lediglich eine andere Dämpfung verbaut. Bei der RC2L hast du die Möglichkeit der Blockierung (und dessen Einstellung). Die DH hat dies eben nicht, der Rest (Lowspeed- und Highspeeddruckstufe, Absenkung) ist soweit gleich.

Du kannst sicherlich auf die "richtige" Gabel bestehen. Allerdings scheint Canyon wohl nur diese geordert zu haben. Von daher sagen die: nimm's oder lass es sein. Versuch etwas zu handeln oder irgendwas extra zu bekommen. Werde Montag anrufen und das Problem mal ansprechen.


----------



## Kolja_ (29. Mai 2011)

Es ist mir relativ egal, wie Canyon das sieht.  Wichtig ist, was rechtlich bindend ist. Ich habe ein Verkaufsangebot angenommen, damit besteht ein Kaufvertrag. Canyon erfüllt diesen aber nicht... ich kanns natürlich bleiben lassen, will ich aber nicht. Dass Canyon das so einfach durchsetzen kann, ist ja schon fast unlauter.

Btw kann ich auf den Lockout verzichten, aber es geht mir prinzipiell um das Verkaufsangebt und die gelieferte Ware von Canyon...

Edit : so werde ich es wohl machen, Chicane.


----------



## Chicane (29. Mai 2011)

Okay ist das sicherlich nicht von Canyon. Es steht aktuell übrigens auch noch RC2L auf der HP (vielleicht mal Screenshot machen ). Vielleicht wird diese auch verspätet geliefert und bis dahin verbaut Canyon die RC2DH


----------



## Kolja_ (29. Mai 2011)

Chicanevielle schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht mal Screenshot machen


Liegt schon ausgedruckt neben dem Autoschlüssel.


----------



## Chicane (29. Mai 2011)

Ich find es nicht so kritisch, aber versuchen und hinweisen kann man ja. Schreib dann wie es lief.

Viel schlimmer ist es bei Radon. Da stimmen Fotos nicht mit Artikelbeschreibung überein, und das gelieferte Bike ist dann nochmals anders ausgestattet


----------



## Kolja_ (29. Mai 2011)

Wirklich kritisch finde ich den Unterschied auch nicht, schrieb ich ja schon. Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2011)

Hier werden teilweise Fässer aufgemacht, da kommen mir fast die Tränen...



heckenheini schrieb:


> Aus Angst das das hier im Thread untergeht hab ich es nochmal als neues Thema eingestellt. Mal gucken ob was kommt.


Deine generell überflüssig zahlreichen Postings, vor allem dein andauerndes Crossposting, und dein ewiges Rumgeheule NERVEN!  Kläre deine Probleme direkt mit Canyon und spame nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit das ganze Forum voll!
Vermutlich wird die Verzögerung schon ihre Gründe haben, sonst würden sie dich nicht "extra absichtlich benachteiligen" - außer du nervst die auch mit ständigem Telefonterror und Mailbombing, dann würde es mich nicht wundern 
Nur so nebenbei: dass wohl genau die goldenen Rahmen von der Verzögerung betroffen sind, geisterte letzte Woche schon durchs Forum... hättest du mal etwas mehr Zeit mit aufmerksamem Lesen und weniger mit Spampostings verbracht, hättest du dir (und vor allem uns!) wohl einiges an Rumgenerve ersparen können...




strive schrieb:


> der monach sinkt beim draufsetzen auf der sag-anzeige auf 30% und sollte damit meines wissens richtig eingestellt sein. Die gabel ist für mich auch nicht gerade auf talas niveau auch insgesamt zu staff. muss aber dazu sagen das ich kein experte bin in sachen fahrwerkseinstellungen.


Ja, dass du da kein Experte bist, ist unschwer zu erkennen  (nicht übel nehmen, ist nur Spaß!!)
Also, erstmal: den Sag stellt man im Stehen ein -> so wie das Rad bei höchster Auslastung der Federung auch benutzt wird. Kann sein, dass das schon eine deutliche Änderung ergibt. Außerdem braucht ein neues Federelement, ganz besonders bei Luftfederung, eine gewisse Einfahrzeit.
Dass die Gabel nicht auf Talas Niveau ist, ist klar. Die 2-Step spricht zwar lange nicht so gut an wie eine der anderen drei Varianten, aber so schlecht wie eine Talas ist sie nie im Leben!  Fahr die Gabel erstmal eine Weile ein, mind. 200km, bei gemäßigtem Toureneinsatz eher mehr. Danach wird die Gabel ihr wahres Gesicht zeigen und deutlich spürbar softer werden. Und halte dich nicht zu genau an die Vorgaben auf dem Aufkleber, die dort angegebenen Drücke sind viel zu hoch. Generell, gerade bei Luftgabeln, die das dämpfungstechnisch hergeben: lieber etwas weniger Hauptkammerdruck fahren und dafür ein Wenig mehr LS-Druckstufe, fühlt sich auf dem Trail fluffiger an und gibt den Federweg besser frei.
Was du zusätzlich, egal ob vor oder nach dem Einfahren, sowieso machen kannst (gilt eigentlich für jede Gabel, die nicht gerade frisch vom Tuner kommt): du kannst ihr gescheites Schmieröl spendieren. Die Suppe, die Rock Shox ab Werk da reinkippt hat mit Schmierung nur recht wenig zu tun...! Ich empfehle 15W Motorex Gabelöl oder Motoröl (ich habe 10W40 benutzt), der Unterschied ist eindeutig spürbar!




Chicane schrieb:


> Übrigens: Es ist keine Lyrik RC2L verbaut so wie angegeben, sondern eine RC2 DH. Sprich kein einstellbares Floodgate. Find ich zum Touren nicht so pralle


Floodgate ist Bullshit! Ich hatte es jahrelang (fahre die Lyrik seit Markteinführung Ende 2006) zum Tourenfahren und außer zum ausprobieren im Neuzustand habe ich es NIE wieder benutzt. Die RC2 DH geht deutlich besser als die RC2L, also freu dich einfach drüber 




Kolja_ schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr mit der anderen Gabel um? Ich vermute, ich bekomme morgen am Abholtermin ein anderes Rad (wegen der Gabel) als bestellt und bestätigt. Und nu? Ich weiß : nehm ich es nicht, tuts ein anderer. Aber welche Möglichkeit habe ich, an die richtige Gabel zu bekommen?


Wie schon geschrieben: Floodgate ist völlig überflüssig. Wegen einer anderen (finanziell gleichwertigen) Dämpfung so auf den Putz zu hauen ist doch maßlose Übertreibung. Ja, du bist genau genommen im Recht, ich weiß  aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Das Floodgate ist ja jetzt nicht gerade eine elementare Funktion der Gabel. Aber wenn du es unbedingt haben willst - such dir einfach einen, der die Dämpfung mit dir 1:1 gegen die DH tauscht! Es wird sich sicher schnell einer finden, der froh ist, den Floodgate Kram loszuwerden und dafür eine bessere Druckstufendämpfung zu bekommen  Notfalls die Mission Control Einheit neu kaufen und mit ein klein Wenig Verlust die DH verkaufen.


----------



## heckenheini (30. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hier werden teilweise Fässer aufgemacht, da kommen mir fast die Tränen...
> 
> Deine generell überflüssig zahlreichen Postings, vor allem dein andauerndes Crossposting, und dein ewiges Rumgeheule NERVEN!  Kläre deine Probleme direkt mit Canyon und spame nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit das ganze Forum voll!
> Vermutlich wird die Verzögerung schon ihre Gründe haben, sonst würden sie dich nicht "extra absichtlich benachteiligen" - außer du nervst die auch mit ständigem Telefonterror und Mailbombing, dann würde es mich nicht wundern
> Nur so nebenbei: dass wohl genau die goldenen Rahmen von der Verzögerung betroffen sind, geisterte letzte Woche schon durchs Forum... hättest du mal etwas mehr Zeit mit aufmerksamem Lesen und weniger mit Spampostings verbracht, hättest du dir (und vor allem uns!) wohl einiges an Rumgenerve ersparen können...



Na klar nervt das, glaubst du echt mir macht das Spass.
Sei es drum, mal schauen was die Woche bringt.


----------



## Kolja_ (30. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben: Floodgate ist völlig überflüssig. Wegen einer anderen (finanziell gleichwertigen) Dämpfung so auf den Putz zu hauen ist doch maßlose Übertreibung. Ja, du bist genau genommen im Recht, ich weiß  aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Das Floodgate ist ja jetzt nicht gerade eine elementare Funktion der Gabel. Aber wenn du es unbedingt haben willst - such dir einfach einen, der die Dämpfung mit dir 1:1 gegen die DH tauscht! Es wird sich sicher schnell einer finden, der froh ist, den Floodgate Kram loszuwerden und dafür eine bessere Druckstufendämpfung zu bekommen  Notfalls die Mission Control Einheit neu kaufen und mit ein klein Wenig Verlust die DH verkaufen.


Vielleicht sind meine Postings falsch angekommen: auf den Putz hauen wollte ich deshalb gar nicht, sondern mich nur erkundigen, ob jemand anderes schon mal in diese Richtung bei Canyon nachgefragt hat. Ich schrieb ja schon, dass fehlender Lockout für mich absolut kein KO ist. Egal, machen wa den Deckel auf diesen Punkt. 

Ich freu mich jedenfalls, in weniger als 8h ist Abfahrt Richtung Koblenz!


----------



## MrStrive (30. Mai 2011)

Hat schon jemand von euch ne Mail von Canyon bzgl. Lieferung?


----------



## Bagaluti (30. Mai 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand von euch ne Mail von Canyon bzgl. Lieferung?



Meins (8er, schwarz, M) soll KW 22 geliefert werden. Bislang habe ich aber keinerlei Infos von Canyon. Ich bin gespannt, zumal wir ja noch einen Feiertag haben. Habe mich aber vorsorglich schonmal bei anderen Herstellern nach deren Lieferzeiten erkundigt.


----------



## FXP_Freak (30. Mai 2011)

Beim strive wird von canyon ja ein kosteloser Drehmomentschlüssel mitgeliefert. Hat schon jemand getestet ob das teil zu gebrauchen ist oder ob man sich besser gleich nen vernünftigen bestellt ?


----------



## swoosh999 (30. Mai 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Meins (8er, schwarz, M) soll KW 22 geliefert werden. Bislang habe ich aber keinerlei Infos von Canyon. Ich bin gespannt, zumal wir ja noch einen Feiertag haben. Habe mich aber vorsorglich schonmal bei anderen Herstellern nach deren Lieferzeiten erkundigt.



welche alternativen hast du im auge?


----------



## Bagaluti (30. Mai 2011)

Habe mich bei Cheetah Bikes (ca. 3Wochen) und bei Votec (6-8 Wochen) erkundigt. Rose käme auch noch in Betracht.


----------



## gremlino (30. Mai 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Habe mich bei Cheetah Bikes (ca. 3Wochen) und bei Votec (6-8 Wochen) erkundigt. Rose käme auch noch in Betracht.



Rose hat 6 Wochen im Moment.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Na klar nervt das, glaubst du echt mir macht das Spass.
> Sei es drum, mal schauen was die Woche bringt.


Ich meinte ja nur, dass etwas gezieltere Aktion und etwas weniger Streuung vielleicht mehr bringt - bei gleichzeitiger "Entlastung" des Forums 




Kolja_ schrieb:


> Egal, machen wa den Deckel auf diesen Punkt.


Schön formuliert  Dachte schon, du willst hier zu Rechtsmitteln greifen...! Wie gesagt, freu dich auf die MC DH, die ist echt großes Kino! 




FXP_Freak schrieb:


> Beim strive wird von canyon ja ein kosteloser Drehmomentschlüssel mitgeliefert. Hat schon jemand getestet ob das teil zu gebrauchen ist oder ob man sich besser gleich nen vernünftigen bestellt ?


Das Teil sieht so aus:







Also Drehmomentmessung per Flex des Inbus. Soll wohl sogar recht genau sein, aber die Handhabung ist echt für den Popo. Ich würde dir den Würth/Syntace ans Herz legen, der ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber von der Größe und dem Drehmomentbereich her perfekt fürs Bike. Ich habe einen Proxxon, der ist auch echt gut, aber für 5Nm ist der schon fast zu lang, da verkantet man SEHR leicht! Habe so schon eine Titanschreube getötet - und ich bin echt vorsichtig, was sowas angeht...! Ich würde auf jeden Fall den Würth/Syntace kaufen, wenn ich es nochmal zu tun hätte.


----------



## Bagaluti (30. Mai 2011)

Ja, das ist schon blöd. Der Bike-Urlaub ist nämlich gebucht. Ich seh mich schon auf meiner alten Möhre durch den Wald fahren.


----------



## gremlino (30. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das Teil sieht so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



passt ja auch nur für einen Inbus, mehr geht nicht. Wenn du wirklich ernsthaft schrauben willst, nehm den Syntace wie schon geschieben. Hab den Syntace auch, wirklich schönes Teil


----------



## swoosh999 (30. Mai 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Habe mich bei Cheetah Bikes (ca. 3Wochen) und bei Votec (6-8 Wochen) erkundigt. Rose käme auch noch in Betracht.



hab mich bei fatmodul erkundigt..die haben 2 wochen auf´s ANT


----------



## Ember (30. Mai 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand von euch ne Mail von Canyon bzgl. Lieferung?



Nee, keine neue Meldung. Geplant ist 25.KW für LTD Größe L, in schwarz natürlich.

Gruß ember


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> passt ja auch nur für einen Inbus, mehr geht nicht. Wenn du wirklich ernsthaft schrauben willst, nehm den Syntace wie schon geschieben. Hab den Syntace auch, wirklich schönes Teil



Falsch, passt für zwei . Im Griff ist noch ne "Nuss" versteckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrStrive (30. Mai 2011)

Habe vorhin noch einmal bei Canyon angerufen.
Mein Strive ES 9.0 (schwarz/gold) habe ich vor 5 Monaten bestellt und sollte KW 22 kommen.

Wie es aussieht verschieben sich wohl alle Bestellungen um 2-7 Wochen :-(
Nachher sollen alle die sich ein Strive bestellt haben noch eine Mail mit näheren Infos bekommen


----------



## onra1979 (30. Mai 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Habe vorhin noch einmal bei Canyon angerufen.
> Mein Strive ES 9.0 (schwarz/gold) habe ich vor 5 Monaten bestellt und sollte KW 22 kommen.
> 
> Wie es aussieht verschieben sich wohl alle Bestellungen um 2-7 Wochen :-(
> Nachher sollen alle die sich ein Strive bestellt haben noch eine Mail mit näheren Infos bekommen


 
Eine ähnliche Information habe ich auch erhalten. Die Mitarbeiterin sagte mir noch, das die Verschiebung dadurch begründet ist, das eine Teilelieferung aufgrund eines Unglückes nicht rechtzeitig bei Canyon eintrifft. 

Ich habe noch erfahren, das derzeit einige Strives "in Gold" in der Montage sind. Diese Woche "sollten" also einige Auslieferungen stattfinden.

P.S.: "An die Leute die bereits bei Canyon angerufen haben." Kommt es euch auch so vor, als wenn die Mitarbeiter in der Hotline extra keine Informationen weiter geben? Mir wollten Sie nicht einmal sagen, wie lang ich noch warten muss, obwohl ich mir sicher bin das Sie es jetzt schon wissen.


----------



## steph4n (30. Mai 2011)

Ich habe auch gerade eben angerufen, mein Strive8.0 (schwarz,m, 07.03. bestellt) soll wie angeben in kw24 kommen. Ich hatte ja auf KW22 gehofft, da die Lieferzeiten zwischenzeitlich auf der Homepage gesunken sind...aber evtl kompensiere ich damit die neue Verzögerung.
Von einer weiteren Verzögerung hat die Dame am Telefon nichts gesagt (vllt hätte ich danach fragen müssen).


----------



## Felix95 (30. Mai 2011)

Sind von der Verzögerung wirklich alle Modelle betroffen oder nur bestimmte ??


----------



## MrStrive (30. Mai 2011)

Felix95 schrieb:


> Sind von der Verzögerung wirklich alle Modelle betroffen oder nur bestimmte ??



So wie ich das verstanden habe fast alle.
Gibt vielleicht die ein oder andere Ausnahme


----------



## konahoss90 (30. Mai 2011)

onra1979 schrieb:


> Eine ähnliche Information habe ich auch erhalten. Die Mitarbeiterin sagte mir noch, das die Verschiebung dadurch begründet ist, das eine Teilelieferung aufgrund eines Unglückes nicht rechtzeitig bei Canyon eintrifft.
> 
> Ich habe noch erfahren, das derzeit einige Strives "in Gold" in der Montage sind. Diese Woche "sollten" also einige Auslieferungen stattfinden.
> 
> P.S.: "An die Leute die bereits bei Canyon angerufen haben." Kommt es euch auch so vor, als wenn die Mitarbeiter in der Hotline extra keine Informationen weiter geben? Mir wollten Sie nicht einmal sagen, wie lang ich noch warten muss, obwohl ich mir sicher bin das Sie es jetzt schon wissen.



Ich habe mich vergangenen Freitag auch nach meinem (8.0, L, Gold, KW 25) erkundigt. Aussage der Mitarbeiterin war, dass ihr keine Meldungen vorliegen, dass sich der Termin verzögert. Wenn ich jetzt aber oben lese, dass fast alle betroffen sind (2-7 Wochen), dann kann ich dem ganzen irgendwie keinen Glauben schenken. Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2011)

onra1979 schrieb:


> Kommt es euch auch so vor, als wenn die Mitarbeiter in der Hotline extra keine Informationen weiter geben? Mir wollten Sie nicht einmal sagen, wie lang ich noch warten muss, obwohl ich mir sicher bin das Sie es jetzt schon wissen.


Du, ich glaube, dass die Hotline-Mitarbeiter oft einfach auch nicht für alle Fälle 100%ig bescheid wissen... so hatte ich den Eindruck damals, als ich eine Anfrage hatte.


----------



## swoosh999 (30. Mai 2011)

onra1979 schrieb:


> ...aufgrund eines Unglückes nicht rechtzeitig bei Canyon eintrifft.



bestimmt lieferungen mit ehec erreger...


----------



## aurbans (30. Mai 2011)

Hab vorhin auch bei Canyon angerufen.Anscheinend soll ich mein ESX 9.0 SL ,Größe L, Schwarz, nächste Woche bekommen.Da bin ich mal geschpant


----------



## 22lightning (30. Mai 2011)

aurbans schrieb:


> Hab vorhin auch bei Canyon angerufen.Anscheinend soll ich mein ESX 9.0 SL ,Größe L, Schwarz, nächste Woche bekommen.Da bin ich mal geschpant



Wann hast du den dein Bike bestellt? 
Hab keinen Bock schon wieder anzurufen, hab letzte Woche schon 2mal nachgefragt. Und es hieß immer laut PC steht noch KW22!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurbans (30. Mai 2011)

Ich habs am 13.10.2010 bestellt.Dann hat sich der Termin von KW 17 auf KW 23 verschoben.


----------



## MrStrive (30. Mai 2011)

aurbans schrieb:


> Ich habs am 13.10.2010 bestellt.Dann hat sich der Termin von KW 17 auf KW 23 verschoben.



Autsch!


----------



## aurbans (30. Mai 2011)

Ja,ich war einer der Ersten,gebracht hat es leider nichts.


----------



## 22lightning (30. Mai 2011)

aurbans schrieb:


> Ja,ich war einer der Ersten,gebracht hat es leider nichts.



Da können wir uns die Hand geben. Hab auch am 13.10.10 bestellt und von Kw17 auf KW 22 verschoben. Und jetzt nochmal vielleicht, das ist so langsam schon nicht mehr zumutbar!


----------



## Bagaluti (30. Mai 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> Da können wir uns die Hand geben. Hab auch am 13.10.10 bestellt und von Kw17 auf KW 22 verschoben. Und jetzt nochmal vielleicht, das ist so langsam schon nicht mehr zumutbar!



Ich habs am 25.10. bestellt und bezahlt. Wenn es diese Woche nicht kommt bin ich raus. Dann muss ich eben in den sauren Apfel beissen. Klar, denen ist das völlig wurscht ob ich zufrieden bin oder nicht. Die wissen, das es für mein Rad mindestens 10 Interessenten gibt. die verkaufen ihren Krempel schon. So sollte man mit Kunden aber nicht umgehen, weil es sich rumspricht.
Daher kann ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass so eine Geschäftspolitik lange gut geht. Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist bei Canyon schon sehr gut, zweifellos, aber das ist eben auch nicht alles. Schade!


----------



## Deleted 208902 (30. Mai 2011)

Ich habe eben angerufen um meine NN Lieferung umzustellen auf VK, da ich leider nächste woche nicht da bin (Montage). Ich wollte den Deal niemand anderen machen lassen und auch da sein wenns mal soweit ist wenn die Blackbox kommt.

Nebenbei erwähnte die Mitarbeiterin das meine Order sowieso "Model ES 7.0 Gold" von einer Lieferverzögerung betroffen sei und Ich noch schriftlich darüber informiert würde. Lieferung war bis jetzt KW23 (Order war 7April ).
Hoffe das nicht alle davon betroffen sind, die ihr ja schon letztes Jahr geordert habt. Ab KW22 jetzt. Wie gesagt Gr. L.

btw. auf HP ist das L in Schawrz jetzt "sofort" verfügbar. Also diese Größe sollte ja dann nun zügig versendet werden oder?
Soweit von meiner Warte.....


----------



## gremlino (30. Mai 2011)

hab mir gerade mal alle aktuellen Liefertermine auf der Canyon HP angesehen.....vom Framekit bis zum LTD.....

also so wirklich System gibt es da nicht hinter, bzw. so wirklich kann man es nicht ausmachen, obs jetzt an den Komponenten oder an den Rahmen liegt. Trotzdem ist die Spanne ganz interesant zu sehen, von sofort bis KW31 ist alles drin..............

bin ja mal gespannt, ob und was die Tage an Info kommt....

knapp 23Wochen Warten hab ich bis jetzt auch rum..... 
und noch min. 2Wochen....


----------



## konahoss90 (30. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> so wirklich kann man es nicht ausmachen, obs jetzt an den Komponenten oder an den Rahmen liegt.



Ich vermute, dass es bei den Rahmen 7.0 / 8.0 an der Farbe Gold liegt und bei den Modellen mit FOX-Komponenten, vielleicht an Fox? Bei den Torque Modellen sind ja auch die FOX-Gabeln ausgegangen und die jetzigen Liefertermine der Strives stimmen ungefähr mit denen der Torques überein. Kann mich natürlich auch irren. Meine Theorie passt nämlich nicht ganz zu der Aussage, dass es "aufgrund eines Unglücks zu Lieferverzögerungen kommt", wie etwas weiter oben auf der Seite geschildert wurde.


----------



## accucore (30. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe heute auch die Komisonsbenachrichtigung bekommen. Bestellt habe ich das Strive 7.0 schwarz Größe L.
Anscheinend hat es echt was mit der Farbe zu tun. Und mit FOX auch? Hat schon jemand eins mit FOX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radonpiranha (30. Mai 2011)

Hey Jungs ich weiß woran die 2. verzögerung liegt ich habe grade angerufen um nach meinem Termin zu fragen (von 17.auf 22.KW verschoben) und habe gesagt bekommen das deren Produktionsstätte ein Hurricane zum Opfer gefallen ist  das könnte so vieles erklären 
naja mal sehen ich soll morgen eine [email protected] bekommen ob ich von der erneuten kleinen Verzögerung betroffen bin


----------



## Nexic (30. Mai 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Hey Jungs ich weiß woran die 2. verzögerung liegt ich habe grade angerufen um nach meinem Termin zu fragen (von 17.auf 22.KW verschoben) und habe gesagt bekommen das deren Produktionsstätte ein Hurricane zum Opfer gefallen ist  das könnte so vieles erklären



Is nicht dein ernst oder? Wow also DAS hab ich nicht kommen sehen.


----------



## Radonpiranha (30. Mai 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Is nicht dein ernst oder? Wow also DAS hab ich nicht kommen sehen.



Warum nicht 
Ist mein ernst !


----------



## Nexic (30. Mai 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Warum nicht



Naja nachdem sie solange gezögert haben mit dem Grund rauszurücken hätte ich eher Produktionsprobleme in Qualitativer hinsicht erwartet.
Der Strive Rahmen ist ja nicht gerade einfach herzustellen.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso man das dann nicht schon letzte Woche gegenüber dem Kunden zugegeben hat, gewusst haben sie es bestimmt schon.


----------



## accucore (30. Mai 2011)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Ich (er)warte immer noch die ersten Fahreindrücke/mehr Fotos/Begeisterungsschreie!!
> LOS!! MACHT SCHON!!!



Ok wer hat was


----------



## gremlino (30. Mai 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> das deren Produktionsstätte ein Hurricane zum Opfer gefallen ist


jaa nee, is klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeleux (30. Mai 2011)

also ich bin raus, hab heut bei canyon storniert ... ich wünsch euch viel spaß mit dem bike ... hoffentlich kommt es bald , aber ich hab kein bock mehr länger als 3 wochen zu warten ... tschau tschau


----------



## 22lightning (30. Mai 2011)

Hat jetzt heute irgendjemand was genaues erfahren oder erhalten, über die erneute Verzögerungsdauer? Habe heute nur die Aussage bekommen, das die Modelle im AUfbau sind und aber durch den Feiertag diese Woche eine Auslieferung eher unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## MrStrive (30. Mai 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> Hat jetzt heute irgendjemand was genaues erfahren oder erhalten, über die erneute Verzögerungsdauer? Habe heute nur die Aussage bekommen, das die Modelle im AUfbau sind und aber durch den Feiertag diese Woche eine Auslieferung eher unwahrscheinlich ist.



Wie geschrieben, werden wohl morgen alle Betroffenen der Verzögerung angeschrieben. Und dann kannst du Glück haben (1-2 Wochen Wartezeit) oder auch nicht (3-X Wochen).

Eine Entschuldigung seitens Canyon wäre allerdings schon angebracht - schließlich warten einige schon seit nunmehr 7 Monaten


----------



## 22lightning (30. Mai 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben, werden wohl morgen alle Betroffenen der Verzögerung angeschrieben. Und dann kannst du Glück haben (1-2 Wochen Wartezeit) oder auch nicht (3-X Wochen).
> 
> Eine Entschuldigung seitens Canyon wäre allerdings schon angebracht - schließlich warten einige schon seit nunmehr 7 Monaten



Da hast du Recht! FAST 8 MONATE!!! Am 13.10.10 bestellt!


----------



## Kolja_ (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin wieder zurück aus Koblenz und war heute der insgesamt erste, der ein Strive (zur Erinnerung ES 7.0, schwarz, M) im Showroom abgeholt hat. 

Das Rad - insbesondere Federung und Dämpfung - wurden mir genau erklärt, bin ich sehr zufrieden! Und geil sieht das Rad auch aus! 

Auf die Gabel angesprochen gaben sich die Mitarbeiter freundlich erklärend, aber unwissend, dass die RC2L noch im Netz steht. Auf sämtlichen Stücklisten (sowie Montagelisten, beides intern) steht die DH drauf. Mein "Berater" wollte das morgen direkt an die IT weiterleiten, dass das geändert wird. Schaun wa mal...

Ich habe dann noch einen Strive Prototypen im Showroom gesehen und man kann deutlich die Änderungen an der Schwinge sehen, die für die jetzige Serie übernommen wurden.

Ich freu mich auf die erste Ausfahrt am Donnerstag! Vorher noch die Reverb dran und dann geht's ab in den Wald! 

Und wer meine Frage nach der Rahmengröße verfolgt hat: ich bin extrem froh, M genommen zu haben; "trotz" 89cm SL bei 184cm Größe (PPS empfahl mir L). Dass Rad passt sehr gut, ich freu mich aufs Gelände!

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## MrStrive (30. Mai 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin wieder zurück aus Koblenz und war heute der insgesamt erste, der ein Strive (zur Erinnerung ES 7.0, schwarz, M) im Showroom abgeholt hat.
> 
> ...



Cool! Viel Spaß dir 
Dann aber auch bitte mit Bericht 


edit: Bilder wären auch toll


----------



## Kolja_ (30. Mai 2011)

Danke!

Ach wie ein Strive aussieht, wissen doch alle.  Ich stell morgen früh ein paar rein. Sind aber absolut unspektakulär.


----------



## MrStrive (30. Mai 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ach wie ein Strive aussieht, wissen doch alle.  Ich stell morgen früh ein paar rein. Sind aber absolut unspektakulär.


----------



## swoosh999 (30. Mai 2011)

Xeleux schrieb:


> also ich bin raus, hab heut bei canyon storniert ... ich wünsch euch viel spaß mit dem bike ... hoffentlich kommt es bald , aber ich hab kein bock mehr länger als 3 wochen zu warten ... tschau tschau



Was holst du dir jetzt?


----------



## Bagaluti (30. Mai 2011)

Xeleux schrieb:


> also ich bin raus, hab heut bei canyon storniert ... ich wünsch euch viel spaß mit dem bike ... hoffentlich kommt es bald , aber ich hab kein bock mehr länger als 3 wochen zu warten ... tschau tschau



Hast dich auch bei Cheetah umgeschaut . Ich nehm die Mieze dann wohl in RAL 3007 (schwarzrot). Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolja_ (30. Mai 2011)

Darf ich die Krise kriegen? Fahre mit meinem Strive gerade ein wenig vor dem Haus rum und spiele ein wenig am Federelement, jetzt tropt Öl aus dem Dämpfer?!?!?! :kotz:


----------



## Xeleux (30. Mai 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Was holst du dir jetzt?



ich hab mir am wochenende ein cheetah bestellt ... hätt ich gleich machen sollen, dann könnte ich jetzt schon auf neuen drahtesel biken ,

das cheetah war damals die alternative zum strive...

auf jeden fall wünsch ich euch viel spaß mit euren strive`s


----------



## Xeleux (30. Mai 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Hast dich auch bei Cheetah umgeschaut . Ich nehm die Mieze dann wohl in RAL 3007 (schwarzrot). Viel Spaß damit!



yes!!!  hast du schon bestellt ... welches modell?!?


----------



## Kolja_ (30. Mai 2011)

Es tropft nicht nur, es läuft sogar... und zwar oben aus dem Druckstufen-/Floodgateeinsteller...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Die Probefahrt am Wochenende fällt wohl aus!


----------



## konahoss90 (30. Mai 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Es tropft nicht nur, es läuft sogar... und zwar oben aus dem Druckstufen-/Floodgateeinsteller...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Beileid! Das sind hier aber auch Entscheidungen zwischen Pest und Cholera. Entweder man wartet aufs Fox - Strive und nimmt Lieferzeiten in Kauf oder man nimmt, das sofort verfügbare 7.0 und es erwischt einem beim günstigeren Dämpfer.. Ganz so einfach ist's natürlich nicht


----------



## Bagaluti (30. Mai 2011)

Xeleux schrieb:


> yes!!!  hast du schon bestellt ... welches modell?!?



Ende der Woche. Vielleicht höre ich ja noch was von Canyon. Am Donnerstag habe ich Zeit, dann werde ich das ganz in Ruhe konfigurieren. Werde wohl das Enduro Mountain Spirit nehmen. Ich hatte das schon ganz am Anfang im Sinn. Hätte ich das bloß gleich gemacht...

@ Kolja
DAS ist allerdings hochgradig ärgerlich. Mein Mitgefühl.


----------



## konahoss90 (30. Mai 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Werde wohl das Enduro Mountain Spirit nehmen.



Hab' auch grad mal geschaut. Sprengt leider mein Budget.


----------



## lahura (30. Mai 2011)

Xeleux schrieb:


> ich hab mir am wochenende ein cheetah bestellt ... hätt ich gleich machen sollen, dann könnte ich jetzt schon auf neuen drahtesel biken ,
> 
> das cheetah war damals die alternative zum strive...
> 
> auf jeden fall wünsch ich euch viel spaß mit euren strive`s



Wie ist die Lieferzeit bei cheetah?

Grüße,
Mario


----------



## Bagaluti (30. Mai 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Hab' auch grad mal geschaut. Sprengt leider mein Budget.



Naja, stimmt schon. Preis-Leistung ist bei Canyon schon in Ordnung. Da muss man bei anderen Herstellern dann Abstriche machen.

@lahura ca. 3 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeleux (30. Mai 2011)

lahura schrieb:


> Wie ist die Lieferzeit bei cheetah?
> 
> Grüße,
> Mario



ca. 3-5 wochen je nach ausstattung ... aber hey, wir sollten hier nicht den strive threat mit anderen herstellern vollspamen, sonst bekommen wir wohl möglich noch mit den "bald-strive-besitzern" ärger


----------



## Kolja_ (31. Mai 2011)

Danke fürs Mitgefühl... 

Defekt des Dämpfers wurde von der Hotline anerkannt. 
Muss ich einschicken, Dämpfer wird überprüft und entweder repariert oder aber gegen einen neuen ersetzt.
Insofern setze ich mich jetzt erstmal wieder ins Wartezimmer.


----------



## Der Flo (31. Mai 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Insofern setze ich mich jetzt erstmal wieder ins Wartezimmer.



Herzlich willkommen, das Wartezimmer ist schön voll


----------



## speichenquaeler (31. Mai 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Danke fürs Mitgefühl...
> 
> Defekt des Dämpfers wurde von der Hotline anerkannt.
> Muss ich einschicken, Dämpfer wird überprüft und entweder repariert oder aber gegen einen neuen ersetzt.


 
Hatten wir so eine ähnliche Geschichte nicht schon vor kurzem mit einer RS Forke???

Auch hier gilt meine Fragen:

Warum liefert Canyon soviel Schrott aus?? 

Und warum tauscht Canyon nicht sofort das defekte Bauteil gegen ein neues Nichtdefektes?

Also...wenn Canyon nicht so viel könnte...ich würde nie...nie...niemals so ein Geschäftsgebaren akzeptieren!!!

Beste und schnelle Genesung!

P.S. Mein Strive ist bestellt...


----------



## Kolja_ (31. Mai 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Und warum tauscht Canyon nicht sofort das defekte Bauteil gegen ein neues Nichtdefektes?


War auch meine Frage an den Hotliner, wieso er nicht nen neuen Dämpfer schicken kann und ich meinen - offensichtlich defekten und somit auch von Canyon gegenüber RockShox reklamierbaren - Dämpfer im Tausch zurückschicken kann. Man müsse die Defekt-Teile erst bei Canyon sichten, dann würde über Reparatur/Austausch entschieden. Kann ich auch (fast) nachvollziehen, mit jeder anderen Regelung würde vermutlich zu viel Schindluder getrieben.


----------



## onra1979 (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bis jetzt wird hier hauptsächlich von den Modellen 7.0 und  8.0 geschrieben. Hat jemand zufällig eine Info über die Modell 9.0 (das habe ich bestellt...) und die darüber liegenden? 

Mir kommt es so vor, als wenn ausschließlich die Modelle von der Verzögerung betroffen sind, die mit Fox Elementen ausgeliefert werden sollen. 

Hat jemand schon eine neue Informationen oder gar ein schreiben von Canyon erhalten? Mich würde die Begründung von Canyon brennend interessieren

Grüße an das tapfere Wartezimmer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrStrive (31. Mai 2011)

onra1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bis jetzt wird hier hauptsächlich von den Modellen 7.0 und  8.0 geschrieben. Hat jemand zufällig eine Info über die Modell 9.0 (das habe ich bestellt...) und die darüber liegenden?
> 
> ...



Jo, hab ein ES 9.0 bestellt - soll sich wohl auch etwas verzögern


----------



## Strive8.0 (31. Mai 2011)

hi,
ich habe das 8.0 bestellt und das soll 27 kw geliefert werden.
sonst habe ich noch nichts gehört, keine schreiben kein nichts.


----------



## onra1979 (31. Mai 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Jo, hab ein ES 9.0 bestellt - soll sich wohl auch etwas verzögern


 

Das heißt also Du hast auch nicht wirklich eine Ahnung, was Canyon mit Dir vor hat...!? Hast Du Kontakt aufgenommen und nachgefragt, woran es liegt?

- vielleicht verplappert sich mal einer unser Canyon Freunde und gibt etwas preis -


----------



## MrStrive (31. Mai 2011)

onra1979 schrieb:


> Das heißt also Du hast auch nicht wirklich eine Ahnung, was Canyon mit Dir vor hat...!? Hast Du Kontakt aufgenommen und nachgefragt, woran es liegt?
> 
> - vielleicht verplappert sich mal einer unser Canyon Freunde und gibt etwas preis -



Ja, habe gestern angerufen und mir wurde gesagt das es eine Verzögerung bei einem Zwischenhändler gegeben hat.

Allerdings habe ich wohl noch Glück" da ich nur" ca. 2 Wochen länger warten muss. Bei anderen Modellen soll es wohl eine Verzögerung bis zu 7 Wochen geben


----------



## Bagaluti (31. Mai 2011)

Meins soll diese Woche geliefert werden. Bislang keine Info von Canyon bekommen.


----------



## onra1979 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich habe gerade "schon wieder" mit Canyon gesprochen. Mein ES 9.0 wird sich auf die *KW 27* verschieben! Laut Info der Mitarbeiterin werden sich mehrere dieser Modelle dieser Reihe verschieben.

Entgegen der Information die ich vergangenen Woche erhalten habe, liegt es dieses mal wieder an dem Rahmen. Das bestätigt mich darin, das die Mitarbeiter an der Hotline nicht über die aktuellen Geschehnisse informiert sind.


----------



## kailer (31. Mai 2011)

Gope schrieb:


> E-Rider? Danke der Nachfrage, aber ich habe noch Sex, genauso wie meine ersten Zähne!



Irgendwas stimmt an diesem Satz nicht... 

Ich habe mein Strive 9 SL wegen der Verzögerungen abbestellt (und wegen dem Wegfall der Sixc Kurbel), trotzdem bin ich an einem ausführlichen Fahrbericht interessiert, vorzugsweise von jemandem, der Vergleiche zu anderen Enduros anstellen kann.

Warum sind die schwarzen eigentlich soviel beliebter als die bunten? Kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Eine gute Farbe wie conker brown metallic macht doch auf Dauer mehr Spaß als 200 Gramm weniger am Rahmen...


----------



## gremlino (31. Mai 2011)

oh man, mit dem Dämpfer ist ja echt driss...... 

war der schon von Anfang an so oder erst mach der ersten Ausfahrt?


----------



## Kolja_ (31. Mai 2011)

Definiere erste Ausfahrt.  Ich bin mit dem Rad maximal 200m die Straße hoch und runter, danach das Rad in den Keller gestellt. Ne halbe bis 3/4-Stunde später dann die Pfütze im Keller.


----------



## BrotherMo (31. Mai 2011)

das mit dem siffenden dämpfer ist kein RS problem. hatte mein kumpel am nerve am an einem von fox........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (31. Mai 2011)

kommt vor, ist doof, aber nicht die schuld von Canyon.
Wenn ihr so viel meckert, dann kauft euch halt ein TREK ausm Laden fÃ¼r 2500â¬ mit Deore Ausstattung


----------



## T!ll (31. Mai 2011)

Und was ist mit den Leuten, die schon ein Strive fahren? Berichtet mal wie es sich so fährt!


----------



## Kolja_ (31. Mai 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> kommt vor, ist doof, aber nicht die schuld von Canyon.


Ich mecker auch nicht, schon gar nicht auf Canyon! Ärgert mich nur, dass ich nicht fahren kann - ich denke, das ist verständlich!


----------



## Bagaluti (31. Mai 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Leuten, die schon ein Strive fahren? Berichtet mal wie es sich so fährt!



Die schieben grad den Weg zurück...

(War nurn spaß)


----------



## Nexic (31. Mai 2011)

Gabs eigentlich keine Bestätigung für die Hurricane Geschichte?  

Also wars jetzt doch ein Problem mit dem Rahmen?

Was ist aus den versprochenen E-mails passiert die die Situation aufklären sollten?

Also mit der Kommunikation funktionierts noch nicht so....


----------



## gotboost (31. Mai 2011)

kailer schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt an diesem Satz nicht...
> 
> Ich habe mein Strive 9 SL wegen der Verzögerungen abbestellt (und wegen dem Wegfall der Sixc Kurbel), trotzdem bin ich an einem ausführlichen Fahrbericht interessiert, vorzugsweise von jemandem, der Vergleiche zu anderen Enduros anstellen kann.
> 
> Warum sind die schwarzen eigentlich soviel beliebter als die bunten? Kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Eine gute Farbe wie conker brown metallic macht doch auf Dauer mehr Spaß als 200 Gramm weniger am Rahmen...



Doch es sind die 200 Gramm!!


----------



## Rauschi1982 (31. Mai 2011)

Also ich hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen einfach mal abzuwarten was mit meiner Bestellung passiert. Ich hatte ein 8.0 in Gold bestellt - Liefertermin war KW22. Jetzt hat mich aber doch die Neugier gepackt und ich wollte wissen wie's nun mit der Bestellung aussieht, also habe ich eben angerufen.

Ich meinte mir wäre zu Ohren gekommen das es eine erneute Lieferverzögerung gibt und ich mal fragen wollte ob ich auch davon betroffen wäre. Nach Durchgabe meiner Daten war kurz Ruhe und dann kam ein verhaltenes "Ja es ist richtig das es teilweise zu Verzögerungen kommt...". Dann sagte er das er jedoch nicht sehen könnte ob es bei mir auch der Fall wäre. Es werden jedoch alle Betroffenen per Post angeschrieben. Ich hab dann gar nicht weiter nachgehakt...

Mir kam es ein bißchen so vor als durfte er gar nicht näher darauf eingehen denn er war sehr verhalten - fast schon ängstlich - in seiner Antwort.

Also anhand der Reaktion gehe ich mal davon aus das ich auch betroffen bin. Naja, diese Woche und Anfang nächste Woche mal abwarten was passiert. Falls wirklich KW27 dabei rauskommt wird storniert.

Hab zwar "erst" im März bestellt aber wenn ich hier lesen muss das manche zum Teil 8 Monate auf Ihr Bike warten fehlt mir sämtliches Verständnis (für die Firma - nicht für die Kunden). Es ist immerhin "nur" ein Fahrrad und kein superteurer Sportwagen auf den man solche Lieferfristen ja schonmal hat... (der Vergleich hinkt evtl. ein wenig - ist aber so! ).

Falls wirklich KW27 kann ich auch gleich die 2012er Modelle abwarten...


----------



## MrStrive (31. Mai 2011)

Rauschi1982 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen einfach mal abzuwarten was mit meiner Bestellung passiert. Ich hatte ein 8.0 in Gold bestellt - Liefertermin war KW22. Jetzt hat mich aber doch die Neugier gepackt und ich wollte wissen wie's nun mit der Bestellung aussieht, also habe ich eben angerufen.
> 
> Ich meinte mir wäre zu Ohren gekommen das es eine erneute Lieferverzögerung gibt und ich mal fragen wollte ob ich auch davon betroffen wäre. Nach Durchgabe meiner Daten war kurz Ruhe und dann kam ein verhaltenes "Ja es ist richtig das es teilweise zu Verzögerungen kommt...". Dann sagte er das er jedoch nicht sehen könnte ob es bei mir auch der Fall wäre. Es werden jedoch alle Betroffenen per Post angeschrieben. Ich hab dann gar nicht weiter nachgehakt...
> 
> ...



Stimmt!
Auf mein Scirocco musste ich zur Zeit der Abwrackprämie nicht so lange warten wie jetzt auf das Bike


----------



## Felix95 (31. Mai 2011)

Jaaa Laufräder sind da jetzt fehlt nur noch mein Strive dazu 
Naja Die Teile machen das Warten nicht mehr sooo schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 208902 (31. Mai 2011)

GeiLomAAt


----------



## mkamp (31. Mai 2011)

kailer schrieb:


> Warum sind die schwarzen eigentlich soviel beliebter als die bunten? Kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Eine gute Farbe wie conker brown metallic macht doch auf Dauer mehr Spaß als 200 Gramm weniger am Rahmen...



Woher komt denn die 200 Gramm Info?


----------



## gotboost (31. Mai 2011)

Sind Erfahrungswerte. So ca. 200-300 gramm spart man bei einer Anodisierung im Vergleich zum Lack.


----------



## Ember (31. Mai 2011)

Also, ich glaube NICHT, dass man bei Canyon gerne die Kunden vertröstet. Ich denke eher, da ist Feuer unterm Dach wegen 
1) Kurbel 
2) 270 Grad-Box Nachbesserung, 
3) Gabel-Lieferungsverzug 
4) Lackierarbeiten und was weiß ich nicht noch alles.....
und deshalb habe ich Verständnis dafür, dass es Verzögerungen gibt, weil es bestimmt nicht bloß um 10 oder 20 Räder geht, sondern Stückzahlen, die wir gar nicht kennen (wieviele eigentlich-weiß das jemand?)
Na klar hoffe ich, dass mein Rad pünktlich kommt, aber ich erwarte keinen Handgeschriebenen Brief auf Büttenpapier mit Entschuldigung vom Vorstandsvorsitzenden, wenns doch länger dauert; kurze Email wäre schön.
Deshalb: Kopf hoch, CANYON, Eure Räder sind klasse!

gruß ember


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Darf ich die Krise kriegen? Fahre mit meinem Strive gerade ein wenig vor dem Haus rum und spiele ein wenig am Federelement, jetzt tropt Öl aus dem Dämpfer?!?!?! :kotz:


Ohje, das ist echt verdammt ärgerlich  Mein Beileid! Hoffentlich wird er schnell ersetzt/repariert, auch wenn dort die Bude vermutlich gerade brennt. Wenn es aus dem Einsteller tropft, werden sie den Dämpfer mit ziemlicher Sicherheit austauschen.




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Warum liefert Canyon soviel Schrott aus??
> 
> Und warum tauscht Canyon nicht sofort das defekte Bauteil gegen ein neues Nichtdefektes?


Locker bleiben... Canyon unterzieht jedes Bike einem Test, bevor es an den Kunden verschickt wird. Dazu wird das Rad komplett aufgebaut, getestet und dann versandfertig gemacht. Tritt dabei kein Defekt zutage, kann man Canyon nun wirklich keinen Vorwurf machen. Dass gerade so Teile wie Gabel, Dämpfer, Variostützen, Bremsen etc. sehr oft nach kürzester Zeit schon hopps gehen ist ja nichts Neues, da werden "einfach" Produktionstoleranzen nicht eingehalten, Materialdefekte wg. Billigstproduktion in Kauf genommen und bei der Montage geschlampt. Das könnte man den Herstellerfirmen anlasten, nicht aber den Verkäufern des Komplettrades.

Lässt man die Kunden ihre defekten Teile selbst ausbauen, kann man nicht gewährleisten, dass der Aus- und Wiedereinbau fachgerecht vorgenommen wird. Demnach könnte man in diesem Fall genau genommen die Garantie nicht aufrecht erhalten (und trotzdem wurden Garantiefälle kulanterweise so abgewickelt oder es zumindest angeboten, um die Wartezeit für den Kunden gering zu halten!). Außerdem hat der Hersteller das gesetzliche Recht auf Nachbesserung.
Bevor du hier groß rumschreist und Canyon diverser "Unzulänglichkeiten" beschuldigst, solltest du erstmal überhaupt wissen, wovon du sprichst...  Oder einfach das hier tun:





brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> [...]dann kauft euch halt ein TREK ausm Laden für 2500 mit Deore Ausstattung







onra1979 schrieb:


> Das bestätigt mich darin, das die Mitarbeiter an der Hotline nicht über die aktuellen Geschehnisse informiert sind.


Das ist einerseits sehr ärgerlich für die Kunden - hier müsste ein deutlich direkterer Informationsfluss stattfinden. Andererseits auch ärgerlich für die Hotliner, die ja eigentlich gerne den Kunden eine zufriedenstellende oder wenigstens vollständige/wahrheitsgemäße Antwort geben würden.




Rauschi1982 schrieb:


> Mir kam es ein bißchen so vor als durfte er gar nicht näher darauf eingehen denn er war sehr verhalten - fast schon ängstlich - in seiner Antwort.


Kann ich gut nachvollziehen... die armen Leute an der Hotline kriegen ja gerade in solchen Situationen die volle Ladung Unzufriedenheit der Kunden ab, da sind sicher genug Leute dabei, die sich nicht sehr freundlich verhalten und ihre Wut am Telefonmann außer Armreichweite ablassen. Da wundert es mich nicht, wenn die schon regelrecht mit verbalen Prügeln rechnen...


----------



## steph4n (31. Mai 2011)

@Felix: Wieso tauschst du direkt die Laufräder?

Zweitens kann ich Ember nur zustimmen. Klar ist es ärgerlich auf nen Bike 6Monate und mehr zu Warten, aber das sollte den Bestellern von Anfang an bewusst gewesen sein (dann hätte Canyon die Bestellung erst ab jetzt freigeben müssen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix95 (31. Mai 2011)

@ Steph4n : Die Laufräder waren eigentlich für ein anderes Rad gedacht das mir vor 3 wochen geklaut wurde . Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich aber schon die Laufräder bestellt und dachte mir beim Strive da mein Bruder Eh neue Laufräder braucht kann er Die E2000 nehmen und ich lass mir die Whizz-Wheels zum Geburtstag schenken


----------



## speichenquaeler (31. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Locker bleiben... Canyon unterzieht jedes Bike einem Test, bevor es an den Kunden verschickt wird. Dazu wird das Rad komplett aufgebaut, getestet und dann versandfertig gemacht. Tritt dabei kein Defekt zutage, kann man Canyon nun wirklich keinen Vorwurf machen. Dass gerade so Teile wie Gabel, Dämpfer, Variostützen, Bremsen etc. sehr oft nach kürzester Zeit schon hopps gehen ist ja nichts Neues, da werden "einfach" Produktionstoleranzen nicht eingehalten, Materialdefekte wg. Billigstproduktion in Kauf genommen und bei der Montage geschlampt. Das könnte man den Herstellerfirmen anlasten, nicht aber den Verkäufern des Komplettrades.
> 
> Lässt man die Kunden ihre defekten Teile selbst ausbauen, kann man nicht gewährleisten, dass der Aus- und Wiedereinbau fachgerecht vorgenommen wird. Demnach könnte man in diesem Fall genau genommen die Garantie nicht aufrecht erhalten (und trotzdem wurden Garantiefälle kulanterweise so abgewickelt oder es zumindest angeboten, um die Wartezeit für den Kunden gering zu halten!). Außerdem hat der Hersteller das gesetzliche Recht auf Nachbesserung.
> Bevor du hier groß rumschreist und Canyon diverser "Unzulänglichkeiten" beschuldigst, solltest du erstmal überhaupt wissen, wovon du sprichst...


 
Mensch Smubob,

Deine Lobhudelei und deine selbstgerechte Nibelungentreue zu Canyon geht mir ganz schön auf die Lauffläche...

Der von Dir viel besungene Test von Canyon dürfte hier doch <200m Fahrt ausgemacht haben, oder er war so hart, dass der Dämpfer einen Schaden erlitten hat, der bei Auslieferung dann nach 200m zur Undichtigkeit geführt hat!

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen...und da kenne ich mich nun mal aus...als Anbieter eines Produktes das OEM-Ware enthält ist verstärkt auf ein lückenloses und proffesionelles QM zu achten...

Anonsten leidet dein Ruf...egal wie geil das Strive ist...der Dämpfer ist ein integraler Bestandteil der Qualitätsmerkmale des Gesamtproduktes und darf nun auch als solches der Qualität des Gesamtproduktes zugerechnet werden. Über Rechte und Pflichten aus dem Schuldrecht brauchst Du mich sicher nicht aufklären... Hier muss sehr vorsichtig abgewägt werden, welche Wahrnehmung der Kunde inne hat.

ich kann mich als Schraubenhersteller natürlich darauf berufen, und zu einem Schraubenbruch sagen´:

"Sorry...diese Charge war aus Erz aus China gefertigt, da muss ich erst die Schraube zurück zum Erzerzeuger schicken, dass er eine metallurigische Ursachenanalyse des Bruches unternimmt und dann werden wir Ihnen natürlich eine neue montieren sollten Sie ihren Wandschrank bei uns einschicken...aber ich darf ihnen keine zuschicken, denn Sie können mir nicht nachweisen, dass sie 1. ein Maschinenbaustudium erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben und 2. ich nicht jeden Verdacht ausräumen kann, dass Sie im 2.Semester bei der Vorlesung über Nennmomente gerade versoffen im Bett gelegen haben. Ergo können Sie keine Schraube in den Schrank drehen, ohne das die Garantie erlischt!"

Mir gehts nicht ums Bashing von Canyon...ich habe 1...und bald 2 Bikes dieser Firma...mir geht es darum, dass ich als mündiger Kunde (mit Maschinenbaustudium) zu meinem eigenen Schaden nicht ernstgenommen werde, wenn ich behaupte einen Dämpfer zu tauschen ist keine Rocket-Science sondern mit gesundem Meschenverstand und Hirn zu bewerkstelligen....

Also für mich hört sich das Vorgehen von Canyon eher nach "Hosenträger-und-Gürtel-Methode" an...

Besten Gruß


----------



## Dustrider (31. Mai 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Mensch Smubob,
> 
> Deine Lobhudelei und deine selbstgerechte Nibelungentreue zu Canyon geht mir ganz schön auf die Lauffläche...


dito


----------



## gremlino (31. Mai 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Definiere erste Ausfahrt.  Ich bin mit dem Rad maximal 200m die Straße hoch und runter, danach das Rad in den Keller gestellt. Ne halbe bis 3/4-Stunde später dann die Pfütze im Keller.



Über 1000m und min. 1 Schweißtropfen 

Aber mal im Ernst, würde das als "Neuzustanddefekt" deklarieren. Mein Verständnis von Service wäre hier, einschicken zu Canyon. Und sobald der Dämpfer bei Canyon ist, sollten die einen neuen an den Kunden rausschicken und den defekten Dämpfer intern reklamieren und tauschen lassen. Was anderes wäre es, wenn der Dämpfer schon im deutlichen Gebrauch war, dann muss der Kunde warten......


----------



## bloodyludy (31. Mai 2011)

@smubob: 





> Locker bleiben... Canyon unterzieht jedes Bike einem Test, bevor es an  den Kunden verschickt wird. Dazu wird das Rad komplett aufgebaut,  getestet und dann versandfertig gemacht


Stimmt das wirklich? Ich möchte Bilder sehen, wo die Fahrräder montiert werden. Die Bikes kommen doch oft schon vormontiert aus Fernost, oder?

@speichenquaeler:





> "Sorry...diese Charge war aus Erz aus China gefertigt, da muss ich erst  die Schraube zurück zum Erzerzeuger schicken, dass er eine  metallurigische Ursachenanalyse des Bruches unternimmt und dann werden  wir Ihnen natürlich eine neue montieren sollten Sie ihren Wandschrank  bei uns einschicken..."


Na dann viel Spaß bei der Bearbeitung von OEM-Reklamationen. Ohne ein Teil aus ner Feld-Reklamation als Hersteller gesehen und analysiert zu haben, wird kein Unternehmer eine Reklamation bearbeiten. Zumindest im automotive Bereich nicht. Ich arbeite seit 10 Jahren bei einem Automobilzulieferer und seit fast 6 Jahren als Ingenieur in der Projektleitung und wir haben es nie anders gemacht. Wir müssen hier mal ganz schnell und deutlich zwischen Behandlung von Industrie- und Endkunden unterscheiden.



> ...als Anbieter eines Produktes das OEM-Ware enthält ist verstärkt auf ein lückenloses und proffesionelles QM zu achten...


Ja, das gilt aber mal nur für Zuliefer-Industrie. Für den Endkunden gelten leider die AGB und das BGB. Und ein lückenloses QM braucht ein Betrieb nur, wenn eine Zertifizierung angestrebt wird. Fahrräder verkaufen kann theoretisch jeder.

Das Verhalten von Canyon bei einer Reklamation ist vollkommen gerechtfertigt und korrekt. Vergleicht doch mal das Verhalten mit einer Reklamation beim Autohändler?! Hier muss auch erst eine Freigabe vom OEM eingeholt werden. Dann wird das Teil getauscht und mittlerweile auch oft an den  OEM zurückgeschickt und dort analysiert und dann die Reklamation inklusive Kosten an den eigentlichen Zulieferer weiter gegeben. Außer der war so blöd und hat das Burden-ratio-agreement unterzeichnet, nur weil er den Auftrag wollte...aber das gehört in den Wirtschaftsunterricht.


Sicher ist hier JEDER aufgebracht über Verzögerungen und Informationsfluß. 

Aber bitte wartet doch mit Äußerungen, bis eindeutig feststeht, wann die Räder geliefert werden und WARUM es die Verzögerungen gibt.

Ich kann die Mutmaßungen nicht mehr hören, als nächstes behauptet noch einer, dass Canyon am Telefon sich mit der Entschuldigung "Aliens haben Easton angegriffen" verabschiedet und deswegen alle Räder mit Easton Anbauteilen erst nächste Saison kämen...


----------



## accucore (31. Mai 2011)

Bilder? Fahrberichte?.........keine?


----------



## Nexic (31. Mai 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> ... bis eindeutig feststeht, wann die Räder geliefert werden und WARUM es die Verzögerungen gibt.
> 
> Ich kann die Mutmaßungen nicht mehr hören, als nächstes behauptet noch einer, Aliens hätten Easton angrgriffen und deswegen kommen alle Räder mit Easton Anbauteilen erst nächste Saison...



Ja genau, ich warte Sehnsüchtig auf die nächsten Meldungen zum Lieferverzug, bin gespannt wie der Hurricane getoppt wird! Popcorn!


----------



## randi (31. Mai 2011)

Seit doch froh dass Canyon noch liefern kann. Von den sogenannten "Premiummarken" sind die begehrten Modelle schon ausverkauft.

Und bei den Premiummarken sendet der Fachhändler auch die defekten Teile zur zuständigen Niederlassung der Marke.


----------



## Frypan (31. Mai 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Und wer meine Frage nach der Rahmengröße verfolgt hat: ich bin extrem froh, M genommen zu haben; "trotz" 89cm SL bei 184cm Größe (PPS empfahl mir L). Dass Rad passt sehr gut, ich freu mich aufs Gelände!
> 
> Gruß
> Kolja


 Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Bei mir wars genau andersrum mit PPS; bei 86SL und 1,89 hat's mir M empfohlen, aber die Probefahrt hat mich dann doch auf L gebracht.
Ist halt immer Geschmacksache... 


Noch eine Anmerkung für alle Strive mit Reverb: Ich habe mich bei Canyon erkundigt und alle Modelle werden mit der neuen druckstabilen Leitung ausgeliefert.


----------



## gremlino (31. Mai 2011)

Yeah Popcornthread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Laut Aussage Canyon ist mein ESX9.0SL nicht von einer Verschiebung betroffen, es bleibt bei KW24. Ich glaubs aber erst, wenn ich die Abholbestätigung habe............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Lobhudelei


Schwachsinn



speichenquaeler schrieb:


> selbstgerechte Nibelungentreue


Schwachsinn



speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Der von Dir viel besungene Test


Schwachsinn

Etwas weniger Polemik und etwas mehr Denken würde dir gut tun, dann würdest du verstehen, was ich geschrieben habe.
Zum Thema Garantie: Woher soll Canyon denn wissen, dass du sowohl Hirn als auch Menschenverstand besitzt? Hier im Forum sieht man fast täglich, dass völlige Schrauber-Idioten Canyon Bikes fahren, irgend was dran vermurksen und dann im Forum um Hilfe schreien. Ist es bei denen auch ok, wenn sie "einfach mal so wie sie halt denken, dass es vermutlich gehen könnte" den Dämpfer ausbauen?
Wegen dem Aufbau/Test: Meinst du denn, die sollen jedes Rad erstmal 50km testfahren oder was? Auf welchem (Traum-)Planeten lebst du denn...? Ob ein Dämpfer, der den Defekt schon intus hat diesen nach 100m oder 100km zeigt, ist reiner Zufall. Und vonwegen "lückenloses und proffesionelles QM" -> ab auf den Traum-Planeten! Ich habe keinen Schimmer, WAS du da genau managen willst und vor allem nicht, wie du dir das bei der Canyon-typischen Preisgestaltung vorstellst.

Es liegt mir im Übrigen fern, Canyon unnötig mit Lob zu überhäufen, was ich auch gar nicht getan habe - hättest du bemerkt, wenn du mal vernünftig gelesen hättest anstatt stumpfsinnig irgendeinen Müll in meine Aussagen rein zu interpretieren. Ich weiß, dass die regelmäßig Schei$$e bauen, ich war auch schon mehr als ein Mal davon betroffen und habe mich geärgert. Aber im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Leuten versuche ich die Dinge realistisch (statt stur egoistisch) zu sehen...




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> mündiger Kunde (mit Maschinenbaustudium)


toll, irgendwas studiert und deshalb denken, von irgendwas komplett anderem die totale Ahnung zu haben...  Bei so Kunden rollen sich jedem Service-Mitarbeiter die Fußnägel hoch.


@ bloodyludy: Ruf bei Canyon an und frag, ob du mal live dabei sein darfst, wenn du es nicht glaubst. Vormontiert aus Fernost


----------



## speichenquaeler (1. Juni 2011)

Geh mal mit deiner Unischlampe studieren...Bub!

Du strotz hier regelmäßig glänzend vor Großkotzigkeit, dass ich mir bereits beim schreiben dieser Zeilen das Gefühl aufdrängt, dein Ego ist erheblich kürzer als dein Steuerrohr...


----------



## karsten13 (1. Juni 2011)

wird grad interessant hier


----------



## bloodyludy (1. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ bloodyludy: Ruf bei Canyon an und frag, ob du mal live dabei sein darfst, wenn du es nicht glaubst. Vormontiert aus Fernost



Bezieht sich der Smiley auf den letzten Satz oder Deine gesamte Antwort?
Würd echt gern wissen, in wie weit die Räder bei uns montiert werden. So oft, wie Canyon Zweiradmechaniker sucht geschiet wohl einiges hier.

Naja, auch egal.

Ein steht fest: Die Räder werden ausgeliefert (zum Teil schon jetzt, Express Bikes!) und fahren, abgesehen von unerwarteten Defekten (die immer auftreten können) und ich habe eine Bestätigung meiner Bestellung. DAS reicht mir vorerst.


----------



## grey0501 (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Liebe Leut'

Ich finde die emotionale diskussion als schönes zeichen für unseren sport. es ist schön zu sehen dass menschen so viel energie und zeit in solche themen stecken. Besonders die thematik der verzögerung der leiferung, und die entstehende pro contra diskussion zu dem hersteller ist ergreifend. Ich hab kaum noch zeit und lust mich mit anderen thmen zu beschäftigen, vor allem hat es mich erstaunt wie leicht sich das eigentliche thema (Das fahrrad "strive" und dessen eigenschaften) von der bildfläche verdrängen lässt.
Darum wollt ich auch mal fragen ob in diesem forum noch erfahrungsberichte, fotos der erneuerungen und beträge zu fahreigenschaften kommen.

cheers, grey

hat jemand, der sich für dass strive interessiert auch für das wicked von YT begeistern können?

für etwaige fehler in grammatik, rechtschreibung und interpretation möcht ich mich an dieser stelle entschuldigen. nach dem vielen lesen war ich einfach nicht mehr so konzentriert.


----------



## Interwoven (1. Juni 2011)

realität und ponyhof sag ich nur


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (1. Juni 2011)

Habe mich gegen das Strive und für das Wicked entschieden; Bestellung ging schon raus, allerdings kommt das Teil erst Mitte Juli


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Juni 2011)

Goil, ich wollte im Februar auch ein Noton von YT bestellen, da hiess es: Verfügbarkeit ab März.
Jetzt steht drin: Verfügbarkeit ab Mitte Juni.
Ich glaube, da sind die Canyoner schon Zuverlässiger mit der Lieferzeitangabe.


----------



## BrotherMo (1. Juni 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Geh mal mit deiner Unischlampe studieren...Bub!
> 
> Du strotz hier regelmäßig glänzend vor Großkotzigkeit, dass ich mir bereits beim schreiben dieser Zeilen das Gefühl aufdrängt, dein Ego ist erheblich kürzer als dein Steuerrohr...


 
Sorry aber dieser Beitrag hätte echt nicht sein müssen. SEEEEEHR sachlich. Ich gratuliere....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrStrive (1. Juni 2011)

Lasst uns mal zum wesentlichen zurÃ¼ckkehren: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhKUJrsFX5I"]YouTube        - âªBlÃÂ¼mchen - Bicycle Raceâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Lecker_Sushi (1. Juni 2011)

schöne Stimmung hier...

Ich kann noch bis Mitte Juli warten mit meinem Wicked; Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## Bagaluti (1. Juni 2011)

Freue mich seit Oktober. Allmählich schmerzt es.... 
Von Canyon keine Info, weder mail noch Brief.


----------



## swoosh999 (1. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Freue mich seit Oktober. Allmählich schmerzt es....
> Von Canyon keine Info, weder mail noch Brief.



Canyon hat uns voll im Sack und wir merken´s nicht mal !
Ich habe im Dezember 2010 ein ES 9.0 bestellt, von KW 17 auf KW 24 verschoben,
extra mein Lago und Saalbach Urlaub verlegt. Wenn jetzt wieder eine Verzögerung kommt bin ich voll im S*** !

Ich denke es gibt Leute unter uns die würden auch noch bis Weihnachten auf ihr Strive warten. Und Warum?
Es gibt zur Zeit nicht´s vergleichbares was sofort verfügbar wäre.
Ich halte seit der ersten Verzögerung ausschau nach Ersatz.
Würde auch auf ein AM mit 150mm gehen oder etwas mehr Moneten berappen..aber die Premium Marken haben ebenso Probleme. Specialzied Stumpjumper FSR Evo, Trek Scratch Air 9 usw...entweder ausverkauft oder enorme Lieferzeiten. Einzig das Fatmodul ANT käme in Frage (Lieferzeit 2 Wochen)..würde aber mit den ANT trotzdem ewig dem Strive "hinterhertrauern"....

mfg unso...


----------



## gremlino (1. Juni 2011)

gibt es schon jemanden, der schon Kommisionierungsinfo von seinem *ESX* hat? Sprich von den KW17->KW22?


----------



## 22lightning (1. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> gibt es schon jemanden, der schon Kommisionierungsinfo von seinem *ESX* hat? Sprich von den KW17->KW22?



Laut Canyon wird jeder Strive Kunde im Laufe dieser Woche Post von der Geschäftsleitung erhalten, in der zu der weiteren Lieferverzögerung Stellung genommen wird. Also wird in dieser Woche keiner ein Rad erhalten. 
Mein Liefertermin wäre normal (inkl. Verschiebung) kw22. 
Also weiter warten und hoffen, das es nicht zu lange dauert. 
Gruss Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twisthead (1. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Würd echt gern wissen, in wie weit die Räder bei uns montiert werden. So oft, wie Canyon Zweiradmechaniker sucht geschiet wohl einiges hier.



Geliefert wird lediglich der Rahmen aus Fernost. Der Rest wird in Koblenz montiert.


Gruß


----------



## cryzz (1. Juni 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> Laut Canyon wird jeder Strive Kunde im Laufe dieser Woche Post von der Geschäftsleitung erhalten, in der zu der weiteren Lieferverzögerung Stellung genommen wird. Also wird in dieser Woche keiner ein Rad erhalten.
> Mein Liefertermin wäre normal (inkl. Verschiebung) kw22.
> Also weiter warten und hoffen, das es nicht zu lange dauert.
> Gruss Sascha



Stimmt wohl nicht ganz.
Hab heut morgen eine Versandmail für mein ES 8.0, schwarz, Grösse L bekommen.
Bestellt habe ich am 15.10.2010.

Bin allerdings bis Sonntag in den Alpen. Wenn es diese Woche noch kommt, dann darf es meine Freundin auspacken.

Ciao
Chris


----------



## Bagaluti (1. Juni 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> Laut Canyon wird jeder Strive Kunde im Laufe dieser Woche Post von der Geschäftsleitung erhalten, in der zu der weiteren Lieferverzögerung Stellung genommen wird. Also wird in dieser Woche keiner ein Rad erhalten.
> Mein Liefertermin wäre normal (inkl. Verschiebung) kw22.
> Also weiter warten und hoffen, das es nicht zu lange dauert.
> Gruss Sascha



Ja, okay, soll mir die GF noch mal erklären warum es sich wieder verzögert. Bin gespannt was drinsteht. Danach erkläre ich dann wohl meinen Rücktritt vom Vertrag. Beim ersten Mal gab es eine Entschädigung, aber sowas können die ja nicht dauernd machen.  

Meine Frau versteht so einiges von Betriebswirtschaft und meint: Kundenverarschung als Geschäftsidee. - Naja, sie fährt auch nicht so gerne Rad...


----------



## MrStrive (1. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Ja, okay, soll mir die GF noch mal erklären warum es sich wieder verzögert. Bin gespannt was drinsteht. Danach erkläre ich dann wohl meinen Rücktritt vom Vertrag. Beim ersten Mal gab es eine Entschädigung, aber sowas können die ja nicht dauernd machen.
> 
> Meine Frau versteht so einiges von Betriebswirtschaft und meint: Kundenverarschung als Geschäftsidee. - Naja, sie fährt auch nicht so gerne Rad...



Was gabs denn als Entschädigung?


----------



## FXP_Freak (1. Juni 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Was gabs denn als Entschädigung?



Eine oaklay Sonnenbrille


----------



## Felix95 (1. Juni 2011)

Geil Mein Strive 7.0 wurde heute verschickt !!
Müsste dann am Samstag kommen!
Ich berichte dann wie sichs fährt ;D


----------



## 22lightning (1. Juni 2011)

So!!! Jetzt hab ich gewissheit! 
Habe eben nochmal bei Canyon angerufen und eine sehr nette Dame am telefon gehabt. Mein Strive ES 9.0 in schwarz ( bestellt am 13.10.10) wird nochmals von KW 22 auf KW 24 verschoben. Werde die Tage noch post mit näheren Infos erhalten. 
Hat eigentlich schon irgendeiner hier was von seinem 9.0er gehört?
Kann mich bisher nur an Auslieferungen der 7.0 oder 8.0 erinnern. Was ist den bei uns da der Unterschied, auser dem goldenen Canyon Schriftzug?


----------



## MrStrive (1. Juni 2011)

Felix95 schrieb:


> Geil Mein Strive 7.0 wurde heute verschickt !!
> Müsste dann am Samstag kommen!
> Ich berichte dann wie sichs fährt ;D



Jo, bitte einen ausführlichen Bericht


----------



## onra1979 (1. Juni 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> So!!! Jetzt hab ich gewissheit!
> Habe eben nochmal bei Canyon angerufen und eine sehr nette Dame am telefon gehabt. Mein Strive ES 9.0 in schwarz ( bestellt am 13.10.10) wird nochmals von KW 22 auf KW 24 verschoben. Werde die Tage noch post mit näheren Infos erhalten.


 
Kannst Du mir sagen, wann Du Dein Rad bestellt hast. Meines verschiebt sich nämlich um ganze 5 Wochen auf die KW 27!!


----------



## Kolja_ (1. Juni 2011)

Steht doch in seinem Beitrag, den Du sogar zitiert hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onra1979 (1. Juni 2011)

Ups, da hab ich wohl nicht aufgepasst. SORRY...


----------



## Bagaluti (1. Juni 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Was gabs denn als EntschÃ¤digung?



Na die Oakley Brille fÃ¼r 150â¬. War ne nette Geste.

Ups, wurde schon beantwortet.


----------



## spykie (1. Juni 2011)

Unglaublich aber wahr , Heute kam Die mail das mein 8´er Strive an DHL übergeben wurde. Bestellt hab ich am 2.10.2010 !!!
Gruß


----------



## konahoss90 (1. Juni 2011)

spykie schrieb:


> Unglaublich aber wahr , Heute kam Die mail das mein 8´er Strive an DHL übergeben wurde. Bestellt hab ich am 2.10.2010 !!!
> Gruß



N schwarzes oder n goldenes? Welche Größe ?


----------



## Markdierk (1. Juni 2011)

Felix95 schrieb:


> Geil Mein Strive 7.0 wurde heute verschickt !!
> Müsste dann am Samstag kommen!
> Ich berichte dann wie sichs fährt ;D



ich welchem bauerndorf wohnst du denn 

bei mir is alles am nächsten tag da


----------



## Felix95 (1. Juni 2011)

@ Markdierk : München ;D
Aber Morgen Feiertag und Freitag bin ich noch in der Schule wenn der Postbote klingelt :/ aber wenn ich Glück hab kommt er am Abend nochmal vorbei


----------



## LukasL (1. Juni 2011)

Um nochmal Salz in die Wunde aller lange wartenden zu schütten: Hab heute die Bestätigungsemail bekommen, dass mein Strive 7.0 (Gr.M) heute an DHL übergeben wurde. 
Bestellt hab ich am 23.05.2011!


----------



## Radonpiranha (1. Juni 2011)

Hey leute â¦ ich habe heute nochmal bei Canyon angerufen und siehe da ich bin von der erneuten VerzÃ¶gerung anscheind beroffen (mÃ¼dlichâ¦ bekomme noch nen brief) also mein ES 9 wurde jetzt von 17.KW>22.KW>27.KW verschoben. SUUUPER ich freue mich total !
Langsam kommt mir der gedanke immer nÃ¤her auch noch zu Stornieren und auf 2012er zu warten. Ach ja â¦ es mÃ¼ssen viele ES 9's storniert worden seinâ¦ ist jetzt in M wieder lieferbar â¦ Komischerweise steht da aber 25.KW !!!!


----------



## Bagaluti (1. Juni 2011)

LukasL schrieb:


> Um nochmal Salz in die Wunde aller lange wartenden zu schütten: Hab heute die Bestätigungsemail bekommen, dass mein Strive 7.0 (Gr.M) heute an DHL übergeben wurde.
> Bestellt hab ich am 23.05.2011!



Na, da ist doch auch bestimmt der Dämpfer undicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Juni 2011)

Von Canyon betreutes Forum, daß ich nicht lache, hat sich noch keiner hier gemeldet.
Alles stornieren!


----------



## spykie (1. Juni 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> N schwarzes oder n goldenes? Welche Größe ?



Servus konahoss !
Schwarz wie meine Seele und Größe "S" .
Gruß


----------



## Fell (1. Juni 2011)

Ich habe von Canyon heute Briefpost erhalten. Darin schreiben Sie:
Zitat:
Leider müssen wir Sie über einen Lieferverzug Ihres bestellten Canyon Strive in Kenntniss setzten. Eine unserer Produktionsstätten für Rahmern wurde kürzlich von einem Hurricane heimgesucht. DerSturm hat einen Teil der Produktionshallen so schwer beschädigt, dass die Veredelung der Rahmen (lackierung, Anodisierung) dort nur noch eingeschränkt möglich ist. Daher befinden sich selbst die bis dahin schon produzierten Rahmen nicht mehr im Zeitplan.

Bedingt durch die Ereignisse war es bisher nur schwer möglich genaue Liefertermine für die erwartetten Rahmen zu nennen. Leider können wir Sie daher auch erst so kurzfristig informieren.

Aufgrund der vorliegenden Situation verschiebt sich Ihr Liefertermin auf die Woche 27. Für die entstehende längere Wartezeit möchten wir uns ausdrücklich in aller Form entschuldigen. Als kleine unmittelbare Entschschädigung erhatlten Sie mit diesem Schreiben ein Canyon Notizbuch. Selbstverständlich werden wir alles tun um den Lieferverzug für Sie, soweit es uns möglichj ist, zu berkürzen. Zitat Ende

Ich hatte ein ES 9.0 in M schwarz am 9.4.2011 direkt in Koblenz bestellt. Liefertermin war KW 24. Das mit dem Hurrican in ein paar Post vorher war wohl nicht an den Haaren herbeigezogen. So, mein Urlaub im Arsch, aber Shit happens


----------



## konahoss90 (1. Juni 2011)

spykie schrieb:


> Servus konahoss !
> Schwarz wie meine Seele und Größe "S" .
> Gruß



Na dann viel Spaß damit. Mein 8er Strive in Gold, L, soll KW 25 kommen. Hab' n etwas mulmiges Gefühl, weil bis jetzt nur schwarze Rahmen ausgeliefert wurden, soweit ich das hier im Forum richtig verfolgt habe. Vll, doch das 8er stornieren und n schwarzes 7er nehmen, das sofort verfügbar ist..


----------



## steph4n (1. Juni 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Ich habe von Canyon heute Briefpost erhalten.



toll, jetz trau ich mich nicht mehr nach Hause


----------



## Bagaluti (1. Juni 2011)

Geil! Ein Notizbuch! Wie nett! Dann hab ich schon zwei...
Also ich finde das Warten lohnt sich richtig.

Was soll´s. Bis Samstag warte ich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (1. Juni 2011)

steph4n schrieb:


> toll, jetz trau ich mich nicht mehr nach Hause


Komm trau dich. Du bekommst ja auch ein schönes Notizbuch


----------



## Rauschi1982 (1. Juni 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Ich habe von Canyon heute Briefpost erhalten. Darin schreiben Sie:
> Zitat:
> Leider müssen wir Sie über einen Lieferverzug Ihres bestellten Canyon Strive in Kenntniss setzten. Eine unserer Produktionsstätten für Rahmern wurde kürzlich von einem Hurricane heimgesucht. DerSturm hat einen Teil der Produktionshallen so schwer beschädigt, dass die Veredelung der Rahmen (lackierung, Anodisierung) dort nur noch eingeschränkt möglich ist. Daher befinden sich selbst die bis dahin schon produzierten Rahmen nicht mehr im Zeitplan.
> 
> ...



Hurra, ich bin seit heute auch stolzer Besitzer eines Canyon Notizbuches und mein Termin verschiebt sich auf *KW28*  d.h. nochmal 6 Wochen warten... ohne Worte...

ES 8.0 Gold Größe M


----------



## gremlino (1. Juni 2011)

Oakley + Notizbuch -> für Bestandskunden
Notizbuch -> für Neukunden

soviel mal dazu.......
ein Notizbuch hab ich schon  aber nicht von heute.....


----------



## gremlino (1. Juni 2011)

Rauschi1982 schrieb:


> Hurra, ich bin seit heute auch stolzer Besitzer eines Canyon Notizbuches und mein Termin verschiebt sich auf *KW28*  d.h. nochmal 6 Wochen warten... ohne Worte...



*wäre schön, wenn die Leute, die das Schreiben bekommen haben mal mit beischreiben welches Strive (ES oder ESX plus Nummer), Farbe und Rahmengröße bestellt wurde. Danke!*

Mein Beileid für die, die heute schon Post hatten, ich kenn das Gefühl auch schon von der ersten Verschiebung


----------



## Rauschi1982 (1. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> *wäre schön, wenn die Leute, die das Schreiben bekommen haben mal mit beischreiben welches Strive (ES oder ESX plus Nummer), Farbe und Rahmengröße bestellt wurde. Danke!*
> 
> Mein Beileid für die, die heute schon Post hatten, ich kenn das Gefühl auch schon von der ersten Verschiebung



Hab's noch nachgetragen...


----------



## varioguide (1. Juni 2011)

Es gibt schon 2  andere Threads wo es um die Lieferverzögerung geht....naja vieleicht sollte man hier mal ein bischen über das Strive schreiben, Bilder zeigen, drüber sprechen und nicht nur um Lieferverzögerung und schlecht Canyon alles macht......

Also wer hat schon eins und hat Bilder und Infos!!


----------



## gotboost (1. Juni 2011)

Könntet ja Bilder des Notizbuches und der Oakley Posten..;-)


----------



## Bagaluti (1. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Könntet ja Bilder des Notizbuches und der Oakley Posten..;-)




Die Brille gibt nur mit Verzögerung, weil im Bikekarton.


----------



## varioguide (1. Juni 2011)

oh man geht ja schon wieder weiter....des hat doch alles nichts mehr mit Strive zu tun...Verzögerung hier Brille da und bla bla Notziblock....
Schon seitenweise eigntlich nix außer Verzögerung......


----------



## accucore (1. Juni 2011)

Gibs auf! Fürs Strive interresiert sich anscheind niemand mehr! Verzögerung ist besser und braucht auch 3 Themen.
Hätte auch gerne lieder infos zum Strive selber :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (1. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Könntet ja Bilder des Notizbuches und der Oakley Posten..;-)



Würde ja auch lieber praktische Fahrberichte liefern, geht aber noch nicht...


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (1. Juni 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Würde ja auch lieber praktische Fahrberichte liefern, geht aber noch nicht...



...aber der Notizblock geht super! Eben getestet!! 

Naja, SchBass beiseite: immerhin ein klitzekleiner Trost / Aufmerksamkeit und die Gewißheit, von Canyon als Kunde nicht ganz vergessen worden zu sein. 
Mein aktueller Liefertermin ist nun von KW22 auf KW24 vom Hurricane verweht worden und hat eine Schneise der Zerstörung an meinem Geduldsfaden hinterlassen....

Grüße an alle Wartenden und haltet durch!!! 

PS: Solange sich hier kein Strive-Besitzer zu einem Fahrbericht hinreißen läßt, finde ich´s ok, sich die Zeit hier mit Spekulationen, "fachmännischem" Geplänkel, "was-wäre-wenn-"Diskussionen und Ähnlichem (  ) zu "versüßen"!!


----------



## konahoss90 (1. Juni 2011)

Zu früh gefreut. Das letzte Strive (8.0, Gold, L) bestellt und nun..

Um 14h in den Briefkasten geschaut - nix
Um 18h in den Briefkasten geschaut - Umschlag -.- 

Statt KW 25, nun KW 28, evtl. früher, woran ich nicht glaube. Das ist fast mitte Juli -.- Nagut, war wohl auch einer der letzten, der bestellt hat. Es scheint mir, dass die schwarzen Standard-Rahmen mit weißen Schriftzug diejenigen sind, die als erstes produziert werden. Immerhin sind ja schon ein paar schwarze ausgeliefert worden.

Stehe kurz davor ein schwarzes 7.0 in L zu nehmen, was aber ziemlich unwirtschaftlich ist. Nur ca. 200 Ersparnis, wenn man die Reverb mit einbezieht. Die sind es mir dann doch wert für 'n Fox-Fahrwerk.


----------



## Rauschi1982 (1. Juni 2011)

Die Frage die ich mir stelle - Macht es Sinn noch bis KW 28 auf das Bike zu warten? Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Dann lieber verbringe ich den Rest der Saison mit meinem jetzigen Bike und schaue mich im Herbst nochmal um... Ich kann mich z. B. noch errinnern das Canyon im letzten Herbst mit richtig interessanten Angeboten gelockt hat... Werde mir das über's Wochenende nochmal durch'n Kopf gehen lassen...

Gruß an alle Wartenden und ein Fahrbericht der Jetzt-schon-Strive-Besitzer wäre wirklich mal schön


----------



## Frypan (1. Juni 2011)

Rauschi1982 schrieb:


> Die Frage die ich mir stelle - Macht es Sinn noch bis KW 28 auf das Bike zu warten? Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Dann lieber verbringe ich den Rest der Saison mit meinem jetzigen Bike und schaue mich im Herbst nochmal um... Ich kann mich z. B. noch errinnern das Canyon im letzten Herbst mit richtig interessanten Angeboten gelockt hat... Werde mir das über's Wochenende nochmal durch'n Kopf gehen lassen...
> 
> Gruß an alle Wartenden und ein Fahrbericht der Jetzt-schon-Strive-Besitzer wäre wirklich mal schön



Die gleiche Frage stell ich mir auch. Bei mir ist noch KW 27 angegeben, kann ja aber durchaus sein dass da noch was dazwischenkommt

Ich hab auch schon überlegt einfach aufs 2012 zu warten, dann mit Kashima Coating bei der Gabel und neuer XTR...
Ich will mein schickes neues Bike ja nicht erst bekommen wenn die Tage wieder kürzer werden und ichs dann direkt im Keller einmotten kann...


----------



## doktorbob (1. Juni 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Geh mal mit deiner Unischlampe studieren...Bub!
> 
> Du strotz hier regelmäßig glänzend vor Großkotzigkeit, dass ich mir bereits beim schreiben dieser Zeilen das Gefühl aufdrängt, dein Ego ist erheblich kürzer als dein Steuerrohr...



Man, Du sprichst mir ja sowas von der Seele, mir ging der kleine Sch... auch schon echt auf die Nerven mit Thema Gabel und beim nachfragen war nix mehr dahinter außer blöd rumtun.

Grüße 

doktorbob


----------



## Deleted 208902 (1. Juni 2011)

:betroffene Modelle:

Mein erstes Notizbuch^^ 
ES7er Gold Gr.L Verschiebung auf KW 27 von KW 23. 
Geordert 7 Apr. 2011.


----------



## Frypan (1. Juni 2011)

gospeedracergo schrieb:


> :betroffene Modelle:
> 
> Mein erstes Notizbuch^^
> ES7er Gold Gr.L Verschiebung auf KW 27 von KW 23.
> Geordert 7 Apr. 2011.



Bestells um auf schwarz, dann kannstes direkt bekommen...


----------



## Radonpiranha (1. Juni 2011)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Mein aktueller Liefertermin ist nun von KW22 auf KW24 vom Hurricane verweht worden und hat eine Schneise der ZerstÃ¶rung an meinem Geduldsfaden hinterlassenâ¦.




GlÃ¼ckwunsch ich darf jetzt von 17.KW>22.KW>27.KW (mÃ¼ndlich bekommen) aufs ES 9 Schwarz/Gold
warten und freu mich schon total auf den nÃ¤chsten verschi****** Monat
Und mein Geduldsfaden ist eig. nicht mehr vorhandenâ¦ Da ist die Oakley mir dann egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (1. Juni 2011)

Rauschi1982 schrieb:


> Die Frage die ich mir stelle - Macht es Sinn noch bis KW 28 auf das Bike zu warten? Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Dann lieber verbringe ich den Rest der Saison mit meinem jetzigen Bike und schaue mich im Herbst nochmal um... Ich kann mich z. B. noch errinnern das Canyon im letzten Herbst mit richtig interessanten Angeboten gelockt hat... Werde mir das über's Wochenende nochmal durch'n Kopf gehen lassen...



Im Herbst, also Ende September, dann geht meistens die Sparbuchaktion los, wird das Strive dann wohl ausverkauft sein -.- Ist es ja jetzt schon teilweise. Gebe aber zu, dass ich auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe. Anderer Hersteller, habe ich auch mal übelegt, aber es gibt zur Zeit leider nichts Vergleichbares.


----------



## MrBlonde (1. Juni 2011)

Bestellt ist ein Strive ES 9.0 M schwarz. Das Bestelldatum ist der 21.01.2011.
Verschiebung laut Brief von KW 22 auf KW24. Am Montag wurde mir am Telefon auf Nachfrage ein Liefertermin in KW 27 mitgeteilt.


----------



## bikefarmer (1. Juni 2011)

Mein 8er L schwarz wurde heute versendet - nice!


----------



## onra1979 (1. Juni 2011)

MrBlonde schrieb:


> Bestellt ist ein Strive ES 9.0 M schwarz.
> Verschiebung laut Brief von KW 22 auf KW24. Am Montag wurde mir am Telefon auf Nachfrage ein Liefertermin in KW 27 mitgeteilt.



Das wurde mir auch gesagt. Ich hoffe also sehr, das die verschiebung bei mir auch "so kurz" ausfaellt! Wann hattest Du Deine Bestellung plaziert?

Trotzdem schon mal danke fuer Infos!


----------



## snow_j (1. Juni 2011)

Sooo, mein Strive ES 7.0 war pünktlich zur 22ten im Showroom verfügbar und hat jetzt die ersten 45 km hinter sich. Da ich nur Zeit hatte von Koblenz nach Hause zu fahren, konnte ich bis jetzt nur das Fahrverhalten im Flat auf Asphalt und beim Uphill im Wald testen. Da dies mein erstes Enduro ist und ich erst jetzt richtig in die MTB Szene einsteige, kann ich euch keine wirklich qualifizierten Einschätzungen gegenüber dem Bike geben. Aber mein erster laienhafter Eindruck ist recht positiv. Werde wohl noch einiges an den Einstellungen rumprobieren müssen. Morgen werde ich es dann mal ausgiebiger und vorallem beim Downhill und einer längeren Tour testen. Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung. Fotos kann ich auch liefern, wobei im Thread ja schon einige gepostet wurden und sich meine wohl nicht groß unterscheiden werden...  

Allen noch Wartenden wünsche ich hoffentlich schnelle Lieferungen und weitere Geduld


----------



## kalama (2. Juni 2011)

bin ich froh das ich schon im januar storniert habe und mir stattdessen ein 2010er modell von XXXXXX gekauft habe. und jetzt bekomme ich auch noch anstandslos einen 2011er rahmen weil der 10er defekt war... und das alles unkompliziert und in rekordzeit!! ein traum nichts mehr mit canyon am hut zu haben!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (2. Juni 2011)

kalama schrieb:


> bin ich froh das ich schon im januar storniert habe und mir stattdessen ein 2010er modell XXXXXX gekauft habe. und jetzt bekomme ich auch noch anstandslos einen 2011er rahmen weil der 10er defekt war...ein traum nichts mehr mit canyon am hut zu haben!!!!



Rose ist auch nicht schlecht, aber Canyon überzeugt mich mehr, bzw. das Rad spricht mich eher an, da ich auch längere Touren fahren will...


----------



## maxl_nbg (2. Juni 2011)

jetzt bin ich ja glatt am überlegen, ob ich von meinem 8er auf das 7er umstelle, Sofort klingt besser wie mein aktueller Liefertermin KW27.

Wenn man sich die Datenblätter von beiden Modellen anschaut, finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich das Killerargument, das 8er zu nehmen, oder seht ihr das anders?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (2. Juni 2011)

Nö, wenn man sowieso schwarz wollte einfach Reverb nachrüsten und fertig ist


----------



## fkal (2. Juni 2011)

maxl_nbg schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Datenblätter von beiden Modellen anschaut, finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich das Killerargument, das 8er zu nehmen, oder seht ihr das anders?



Nicht wirklich. Ob Lyrik oder die 36er ist nur an der Eisdiele relevant. Reverb ist ohnehin nur eine Spielerei und Laufräder + Bremse sind auch gleich bzw. gleichwertig. Schönen Sattel dranmachen und eine andere Kurbellösung (SLX mit Bashguard = hässlichst) und ab gehts. Geld gespart, Zeit gespart, Geduld gespart!


----------



## kalama (2. Juni 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Rose ist auch nicht schlecht, aber Canyon überzeugt mich mehr, bzw. das Rad spricht mich eher an, da ich auch längere Touren fahren will...




optisch steh ich auch mehr aufs strive. aber die tourentauglichkeit ist nicht schlechter, beziehungsw. das gewicht ist ja ein ähnliches wie beim 8er strive (13,9kg komplett mit pedalen, fahre das jimbo 8). und ich bezweifele das ich die geringen unterschiede in der geo wirklich spüren würde...bin nur schonmal ein nerve am gefahren und der service bei rose ist im vergleich um welten besser! 
der befürchtete lieferverzug ist jetzt ja auch (canyon-typisch) wieder eingetreten. wie beim nerve damals...

und jetzt bin ich raus...tschöö


----------



## Kolja_ (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Um den Thread hier mal ein wenig in die technische Richtung zu lenken:

Auf Nachfrage beim Abholen meines Strive letzten Montag wurde mir erklärt, dass ein Grund für die verspätete Auslieferung des Strive eine Überarbeitung der Schwinge sei. Bei der alten gab es Lagerschäden, die mit der neuen Schwinge behoben sein sollen. Die alte Schwinge ist ein Gussteil, die neue ein Frästeil. Man kann auch direkt einen Unterschied sehen, z.B. ist die Sag-Anzeige woanders und der Ausschnitt an der Seite sieht etwas anders aus (ein Prototypen-Strive stand im Showroom):

Alt:




Neu:




So, ich geh noch mal Hardtail fahren.


----------



## mohlo (2. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Fotos. Des Weiteren ist auch die Aufnahme "Unterrohr => Schwinge" leicht modifiziert. Evtl. wird mein nächstes Bike das Strive... aber erst in 2-3 Jahren, wenn ich mein Nerve (2011er) kaputt gefahren habe und mögliche "Kinderkrankheiten" beim Strive beseitigt sind.


----------



## accucore (2. Juni 2011)

Anscheinend hat Canyon schon ein paar Kinderkrankheiten selbst beseitigt. Schon vor der ersten Auslieferung


----------



## ChrizZZz (2. Juni 2011)

Das mit der Wippe/Schwinge war ja schon bekannt 
Hoffe hier mal von baldigen Bildern und Fahrerlebnissen lesen zu können!


----------



## Hans (2. Juni 2011)

Strive ES 8.0 in schwarz, Größe S gestern verschickt 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (2. Juni 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Um den Thread hier mal ein wenig in die technische Richtung zu lenken:
> 
> ...



Jo, man sieht wirklich ganz gut die optischen Unterschiede. 
Aber bist du sicher, das das ein Frästeil ist? Für mich sieht das nicht gefräst aus.......


----------



## fkal (2. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Aber bist du sicher, das das ein Frästeil ist? Für mich sieht das nicht gefräst aus.......



wurde gefräst.


----------



## gremlino (2. Juni 2011)

Never! Ich bleib dabei, es ist kein Frästeil so wie ich das auf dem Foto sehe. Das ist wie bei den Prototypen ein Schmiedeteil (was dann natürlich an den Lagerstellen gefräst wird), aber wenns wie angekündigt aus den vollen gefräst wäre, würden auch die Auskofferungen anders aussehen. 5-Achsen in allen Ehren 

@Kolja_: Hast du noch mehr Bilder, wo man "alt" und "neu" sieht?

Macht immer mehr Vorfreude, wenn man Bilder von Usern sieht. Noch zwei Wochen......


----------



## bloodyludy (2. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Jo, man sieht wirklich ganz gut die optischen Unterschiede.
> Aber bist du sicher, das das ein Frästeil ist? Für mich sieht das nicht gefräst aus.......



Geht mir genauso...

Dickere Wandstärken und runde Werkstückkanten deuten eher auf ein "per spanendem Prozess nachbearbeitetem" Guß- oder Schmiedeteil hin. Mal abgesehen vom höherem Preis des Teils und den schrottreifen "alten" Schmiedewerkzeuge...

Normalerweise würde man Rattermarken vom 3D- oder Konturfräsen sehen. Zumindest an den ausgeformten Verstärkungen.

z.B. so
http://www.wzl.rwth-aachen.de/de/468fc71f212b56ccc12570ae0050f6d7/Rattermarken3.jpg


Sofern das obere Bild ein PROTOTYP ist, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass gerade hier (bedingt durch geringe Stückzahlen) Frästeile verbaut wurden. Ich meine gar, Spuren von Konturfräsern an den Rundungen sehen zu können. Stabiler sieht das untere jedenfalls schon aus.

Kann das einer der Besitzer bei Gelegenheit bitte mal nachprüfen...ist das untere Bild ein Kundenbike?


----------



## gremlino (2. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> z.B. so
> http://www.wzl.rwth-aachen.de/de/468fc71f212b56ccc12570ae0050f6d7/Rattermarken3.jpg



Schruppfräser mit Schlichtfräser verwechselt???


----------



## Newmi (2. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube auch nicht, das das Teil komplett gefräst wurde!
Und normalerweiße sieht man auch keine "Rattermarken" sondern Konturlinien, die vom Radiusfräser kommen!


----------



## Kolja_ (2. Juni 2011)

@gremlino: nein, mehr Bilder habe ich nicht gemacht. Können beide spanend nachbearbeitet sein, keins der beiden Teile sieht nach reinrassigem Guss-, Schmiede- oder Frästeil aus.
@bloodyjuly: das untere Bild in meinem Beitrag ist ein Bild von meinem Bike. Also würde ich das ein Kundenbike nennen.


----------



## bloodyludy (2. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Schruppfräser mit Schlichtfräser verwechselt???



Gnaa, sollte bloß ein Beispiel sein. So ein Teil sollte nicht in den Verkauf gehen, hehe.

@ Kolja: Danke fürs Feedback. Die neue 270°-Box erweckt mehr Vertrauen.


----------



## Loods (3. Juni 2011)

Die Flaschenhalterschrauben halten jetzt auch noch die Bremsleitung?
Hoffentlich erhöht sich dadurch die Flaschenhalter-Position nicht soweit, dass man keine große Flasche mehr fahren kann.
Dann wäre ja der ganze Grundgedanke des Bikes über Bord geworfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ewoodster (3. Juni 2011)

Moin,

habe soeben auch mal bei Canyon angerufen und nach dem Status meines Strive ES8.0 in schwarz gefragt, da ich momentan nicht zu Hause bin und deshalb eventuelle Verzögerungsbriefe von Canyon erst nächste Woche sehen würde.

Die nette Dame am Telefon sagte mir, dass es wie vorgesehen bei KW24 bleiben soll. Ich hoffe sie hat recht, denn bei einer weiteren Verzögerung hätte ich entweder auf 7.0 umbestellt und die Reverb beim Händler gekauft, oder gleich ein Specialized Enduro/Cube Fritzz/Lapierre Spicy...etc. mitgenommen.

Die zwei Wochen Geduld werde ich noch aufbringen (müssen). Morgen geht es mit einem Kumpel (hier im Forum Basvender) zum Hibike in Kronberg, dann wird alle nötige Ausrüstung gekauft.


----------



## konahoss90 (3. Juni 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Ob Lyrik oder die 36er ist nur an der Eisdiele relevant. Reverb ist ohnehin nur eine Spielerei und Laufräder + Bremse sind auch gleich bzw. gleichwertig. Schönen Sattel dranmachen und eine andere Kurbellösung (SLX mit Bashguard = hässlichst) und ab gehts. Geld gespart, Zeit gespart, Geduld gespart!



Ich finde schon, dass die Reverb n Killerargument ist. Ich finde es ziemlich nervig jedesmal abzusteigen und den Sattel zu verstellen. Klar kann man nachrüsten, aber das preisliche Gesamtpaket des 8.0ers ist besser. Man bezahlt effektiv ca. 200 mehr für:

Talas - Lyrik
RP23 - Monarch RT3
Syntace-Vorbau und Lenker - Easton 
Truvativ Stylo OCT - SLX
Elixir R - Elixir 5

Bei der Lyrik habe ich gerade wieder gehört, dass die Absenkfunktion gerne mal spinnt und der RP23, so habe ich iwo gelesen, solle auch ein wenig feinfühliger ansprechen. Ich gebe zu, dass der Prestige-Faktor der FOX - Anbauteile auch eine Rolle spielt.

Am liebsten wäre es mir, im Anbetracht der langen Wartezeit, einen schwarzen Rahmen in L zu nehmen und dazu die Komponenten des 8.0ers. Die sollten ja verfügbar sein - Problem ist nur, dass Canyon nicht so flexibel ist :/

PS: Auf den Bildern der Wippe sieht es eher so aus, als wäre die Wippe auf dem ersten Bild gefräst - Mein ungeschultes Auge könnte sich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Bagaluti (3. Juni 2011)

Vorletzter Tag der KW 22.

Keine Mail, kein Brief, kein Anruf...


----------



## Ewoodster (3. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Vorletzter Tag der KW 22.
> 
> Keine Mail, kein Brief, kein Anruf...


Welche Rahmenfarbe hast du geordert? Solche Infos wären echt interessant um einen Zusammenhang zwischen Lieferverzögerungen und Komponenten herzustellen. Bisher wissen wir, dass nur Schwarz/Weisse Rahmen für ES7.0 und ES8.0 vorhanden sind. Beide Typen wurden schon ausgeliefert.


----------



## Bagaluti (3. Juni 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Welche Rahmenfarbe hast du geordert? Solche Infos wären echt interessant um einen Zusammenhang zwischen Lieferverzögerungen und Komponenten herzustellen. Bisher wissen wir, dass nur Schwarz/Weisse Rahmen für ES7.0 und ES8.0 vorhanden sind. Beide Typen wurden schon ausgeliefert.




Nachtrag: 8er, schwarz, M

Die Theorie stimmt jetzt wohl nicht mehr so ganz. Bestellt habe ich am 25.10. Morgen wird es ja wohl nicht mehr geliefert, da der Versand immer angekündigt wird.


----------



## Werner Amort (3. Juni 2011)

hab ich jetzt nen brett vorm kopp oder ist der sag monitor bei beitden Wippen verkehrtrum aufgedruckt?
beim ersten bild schauts ja so aus als ob der rosane zeiger am lagerinnenring mitverschraubt ist und sich die wippe dann beim einfedern von 100% richtung 0%  dreht...
der eingezeichnete ideale sag bereich wär dann ja ordentlich an der falschen stelle

beim 2ten bild scheint der zeiger auch fest am rahmen geklemmt zu sein und der zeiger steht zwar auf 0%  aber die wippe geht dann in die falsche richtung beim einfedern 


wär ja schon recht peinlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolja_ (3. Juni 2011)

Nein, die Anzeige ist korrekt!


----------



## Werner Amort (3. Juni 2011)

ah jetzt hab ich verstanden dann lässt sich der rosaring drehen?


er dreht beim einfedern mit, durch einen anschlag,  und man liest danach am unbelastetem rad ab,
wie beim gummiring direkt am dämpfer


----------



## Radonpiranha (3. Juni 2011)

Juhu Ich habe endlich meinen Brief bekommen !
Anstatt der mir am Telefon gesagten 27. KW (was dann 10 Wochen zusätzlich gewesen währen) kommt mein ES 9 schwarz/gold jetzt in der 24.KW Super, das kann ich verkraften und ich muss kein Radon Slide Custom mit abstrichen (gegenüber dem Strive) holen. Zu dem Brief (der den Hurricane nochmals bestätigt) habe ich ein Front/Rück-lichtset von Knog bekommen (Knog "Strobe") ich habe zwar schon ein Knog Gekko (Rücklicht) aber mehr gesehen werden kann nie schaden. Also sind erstaunlich helle kleine und auch leichte Dunkelfahrt-begleiter 
Danke Canyon ! Ich freu mich auf mein Strive


----------



## bloodyludy (3. Juni 2011)

Ich denke, Canyon kriegt das schon irgendwie über die Bühne mit den Lieferungen.

Und am Ende löst sich Alles in Wohlgefallen auf, und wenn nicht, dann ist es nicht das Ende! 


Kann mir Jemand der Strive-Besitzer mal sagen, wie steif der Rahmen und Hinterbau ist. In den Test der Magazine wurde dem Rahmen ja nur "ausreichend" Steifigkeit durch niedrige Sitzstrebe gegeben.


----------



## maxl_nbg (3. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön, da steht beim 7er "Sofort" und bei der Bestellbestätigung steht KW24. Da freut man sich, dass man extra wegen der schnellen Lieferung auf das 7er gewechselt hat.


----------



## Ewoodster (3. Juni 2011)

maxl_nbg schrieb:


> Sehr schön, da steht beim 7er "Sofort" und bei der Bestellbestätigung steht KW24. Da freut man sich, dass man extra wegen der schnellen Lieferung auf das 7er gewechselt hat.


Kommt mir bekannt vor. Hatte das ES 8 bestellt, als KW22 auf der Homepage stand, in der Bestellbestätigung kam dann KW24.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. Juni 2011)

KW 24 ist in 6 werktagen, das ist ja nahezu sofort ...


----------



## Spiike (3. Juni 2011)

maxl_nbg schrieb:


> Sehr schön, da steht beim 7er "Sofort" und bei der Bestellbestätigung steht KW24. Da freut man sich, dass man extra wegen der schnellen Lieferung auf das 7er gewechselt hat.


 

Die sollen zuerst meins für nächste Woche aufbauen!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Bezieht sich der Smiley auf den letzten Satz oder Deine gesamte Antwort?
> Würd echt gern wissen, in wie weit die Räder bei uns montiert werden. So oft, wie Canyon Zweiradmechaniker sucht geschiet wohl einiges hier.


Der erste Teil war völlig ernst gemeint. Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass sie jemanden einfach so in die Werkstatt zum Zuschauen lassen, aber probieren kann man es ja mal 
Der Smilie bezog sich auf den letzten Satz -> die Räder werden komplett in Koblenz montiert. Canyon ist ja kein Baumarkt


----------



## gremlino (3. Juni 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> Die sollen zuerst meins für nächste Woche aufbauen!!!



@Spiike: Hast du schon die Kommisionierungsemail? Weil dann wärst du der Erste mit nem ESX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (3. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Smilie bezog sich auf den letzten Satz -> die Räder werden komplett in Koblenz montiert. Canyon ist ja kein Baumarkt



So ist es.. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=329015


----------



## Chicane (3. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meine ersten Erfahrungen (nein, noch nicht wirklich gefahren, nur im Hinterhof da noch Teile fehlen):

- Der Monarch scheint ordentlich durch den Federweg zu rauschen. Zumindest kann man ihn im Stand mit 25% Sag (200 psi) komplett komprimieren. Sofern man nicht <20% Sag fahren will, muss man wohl die Luftklammer verkleinern.

- Dafür scheint der Hinterbau sehr feinfühlig anzusprechen.

- Meine Syntace P6 hat Spiel im Sattelrohr. Dazu zerkratzt das Sattelrohr durch die 2 vorderen Schlitze die Sattelstütze beim hoch/runterschieben extrem (mit dem Finger merkt man keine Kanten). Die Klemmung scheint wohl eher für eine Variostütze gemacht zu sein. Vielleicht nacharbeiten

- Der Hinterbau fluchtet nicht ganz. Muss ich mir aber nochmal genauer anschauen.

- Mehr als 2.4" nimmt der Hinterbau wohl nicht auf. Bei meinem Maxxis Ardent auf Flow sind ca. 0,5 cm frei (der Ardent baut ca. 61/62 mm).

- Die Revisionsöffnung für die Züge ist sehr bescheiden im Vergleich zum AM (heißt zu klein).

- Die DT Swiss E2000 sollen ~1900g wiegen (laut HP und Aufdruck). Wiegen aber 2060g. Aber das kennt man ja schon 

So viel zum ersten Eindruck.


----------



## Dustrider (3. Juni 2011)

danke, bitte weiter so


----------



## SteffF (3. Juni 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Juhu Ich habe endlich meinen Brief bekommen !
> Anstatt der mir am Telefon gesagten 27. KW (was dann 10 Wochen zusätzlich gewesen währen) kommt mein ES 9 schwarz/gold jetzt in der 24.KW Super, das kann ich verkraften und ich muss kein Radon Slide Custom mit abstrichen (gegenüber dem Strive) holen. Zu dem Brief (der den Hurricane nochmals bestätigt) habe ich ein Front/Rück-lichtset von Knog bekommen (Knog "Strobe") ich habe zwar schon ein Knog Gekko (Rücklicht) aber mehr gesehen werden kann nie schaden. Also sind erstaunlich helle kleine und auch leichte Dunkelfahrt-begleiter
> Danke Canyon ! Ich freu mich auf mein Strive



Ich habe heute zum gleichen Bike (ES 9 schwarz/gold /M) das gleiche "Briefchen" mit identischem Inhalt erhalten.

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## bloodyludy (3. Juni 2011)

@chicane: Uh, das hört sich nach Nacharbeit an. Viel Glück!


Mir ist noch etwas aufgefallen:
Es betrifft das Strive 9 mit Hammerschmidt. Bei diesem Modell ist eine XX Kassette verbaut. Schön für's Auge, ich bezweifle aber, dass die mit den Easton lange funktionieren wird.

Grund: NUR das größte Ritzel und der Klemmring haben eine "Führung" für die Keile des Freilaufs. Der Rest besteht ja aus einem gefrästen Block.
Das sieht man hier recht gut: http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2432
Der Freilauf der Easton aus Alu: http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/4671387/

Ich hab etwas Bedenken, dass sich das ganze mit der Zeit derart verformt, dass es zum Spiel kommt oder sich nicht mehr demontieren läßt. Ob sich die Klemmung der Kassette gar in den Freilauf einarbeitet kommt stark auf die Härte der verwendeten Materialien an (schlimmer wäre Stahl-Kassette/Alu-Freilauf-Kombination). 

Ich habe jedoch keine Erfahrung mit Alu-Kassette oder Alu-Freilauf, aber immer wieder hört man Empfehlungen, dass SRAM Kasetten mit Spider-Arm besser geeignet sind. Und gerade die XX-Kassette ist genau das Gegenteil.

Hat Jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit Alu-Kassetten oder alu-Freilauf?


----------



## konahoss90 (4. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> - Der Hinterbau fluchtet nicht ganz. Muss ich mir aber nochmal genauer anschauen



Was meinst du mit fluchtet nicht ganz?


----------



## heckenheini (4. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Hier mal meine ersten Erfahrungen (nein, noch nicht wirklich gefahren, nur im Hinterhof da noch Teile fehlen):
> 
> - Der Monarch scheint ordentlich durch den Federweg zu rauschen. Zumindest kann man ihn im Stand mit 25% Sag (200 psi) komplett komprimieren. Sofern man nicht <20% Sag fahren will, muss man wohl die Luftklammer verkleinern.
> 
> ...



Na das hört sich ja nicht grad so an als würde das Bike deinen Erwartungen entsprechen
Und auch sonst gibt es hier erstaunlich wenig zu hören, von denen die ihr Rad schon haben,hmmmm


----------



## Hans (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

am Mittwoch um 10:52 Uhr hab ich ein mail von Canyon erhalten:

Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die zugehörige
Sendungsnummer lautet...............

bis heute kann ich unter der Sendungsnummer nichts sehen.

Von bike-components hab ich gestern um 17:52 Uhr diese mail bekommen

Deine Bestellung x........x ging heute in den Versand.

Sofort danach konnt ich die Bestellung bei DHL einsehen und heute ist das Paket in Regensburg angekommen und wird bestimmt auch heute zugestellt

komisch 

Ich glaub das Peket wurde von Canyon eben doch nicht übergeben, muß halt noch ein paar Tage warten 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Chicane (4. Juni 2011)

@konahoss90
Das ist schwer zu beschreiben. Guckt man von hinten/oben/vorne den Hinterbau an, sieht er leicht verzogen aus bzw. ergibt keine gerade Linie. Werde nachher Fotos machen, kann man eigentlich ganz gut erkennen.

@heckenheini
In der Tat, meine Stimmung ist doch etwas getrübt. Muss aber (noch) nichts heißen. 

@Hans
Sieht so aus als wenn DHL wirklich noch nicht das Paket abgeholt hat. Hat Canyon Freitag gearbeitet? Anscheinend nicht?

Edit: Ich hol jetzt noch schnell meine letzten Sachen und dann wird ne Runde gedreht. Ich hoffe der erste Eindruck ändert sich dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spiike (4. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> @Spiike: Hast du schon die Kommisionierungsemail? Weil dann wärst du der Erste mit nem ESX.


 

Leider noch nicht!

Ich will jetzt mein Bike!


----------



## Chicane (4. Juni 2011)

Hab noch schnell n paar Fotos gemacht, nichts pralles, zu mehr hatte ich aber keine Lust  Der Rest ist im Fotoalbum zu sehen.


----------



## Radonpiranha (4. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> @chicane:
> 
> Ich hab etwas Bedenken, dass sich das ganze mit der Zeit derart verformt, dass es zum Spiel kommt oder sich nicht mehr demontieren läßt. Ob sich die Klemmung der Kassette gar in den Freilauf einarbeitet kommt stark auf die Härte der verwendeten Materialien an (schlimmer wäre Stahl-Kassette/Alu-Freilauf-Kombination).



Ich glaube kaum das Canyon eine gewagte Komponenten-Kombi verbauen wird, außerdem wird die XX ja nicht umsonst so hoch gelobt! Außerdem hab ich mal gehört das hinten der 36.iger Abschlussritzel eine extrem fette Aufnahme hat und in den Kassetten-körper reingehauen wird.


@Chicane
Sieht doch prima aus wo ist denn da was verzogen ?


----------



## konahoss90 (4. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Hab noch schnell n paar Fotos gemacht, nichts pralles, zu mehr hatte ich aber keine Lust  Der Rest ist im Fotoalbum zu sehen.



Viel übrig geblieben ist von den originalen Anbauteilen ja nicht


----------



## Hans (4. Juni 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Mittwoch um 10:52 Uhr hab ich ein mail von Canyon erhalten:
> 
> ...




Sendungsnummer funzt immer noch nicht - aber der Postbote hat gerade das bike gebracht

Bin im Keller...


----------



## Radonpiranha (4. Juni 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> Sendungsnummer funzt immer noch nicht - aber der Postbote hat gerade das bike gebracht
> 
> Bin im Keller...



Das ist bei mir sau oft so  die Sendungsnummern gehen meist eh erst wenn das Paket an einem Hauptlader von DHL oder DPD vorbei kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (4. Juni 2011)

In der neuen bike ist ja ein Endurotest drin:

"Bergauf wie bergab zählt der hinterbau nicht zu den besten im Vergleich" 

"Die Finne auf der Kettenstrebe verhindert einklemmen der Kette"

ich hab gar keine Finne 

bei mir ist nur ein Loch das mit einer Gummikappe abgedeckt ist. Haben das nicht alle Modelle?


----------



## Markdierk (4. Juni 2011)

@chicane, also ich finds geil. kp ob man nicht den dämpfer noch wechseln sollte 

aber solang nicht bewiesen ist, dass er im strive nicht traugt, bin ich ruhig


----------



## Felix95 (4. Juni 2011)

Also wie versprochen mein Fahrbericht zum Strive :

Fahreigenschaften : Das Rad is sehr wendig bleibt aber meiner Meinung nach Stabil wenn es rupigger wird (Wurzeldownhill) 

Fahrwerk (Strive 7.0) : Der Dämpfer und die Gabel arbeiten sicherlich noch nicht auf Höchstniveau aber für den ersten Eindruck hat mir das Fahrwerk sehr gut gefallen. Der Hinterbau ist m.M eher Soft als Straff

das einzige was mich stört is das Plastikteil zw. Kassette und Speichen , das macht geräusche ohne ende wenns ruppig wird.

Bergauf : Das Strive geht besser bergauf als ich gedachte hätte und der Hinterbau bleibt dabei sehr antribesneutral

Technische Trails : Es lässt sehr gut durch enge Passagen lenken und ich hatte immer ein sicheres gefühl auf dem Bike

Bei Fragen einfach fragen


----------



## paradisoinferno (4. Juni 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> "Die Finne auf der Kettenstrebe verhindert einklemmen der Kette"
> 
> ich hab gar keine Finne
> 
> bei mir ist nur ein Loch das mit einer Gummikappe abgedeckt ist. Haben das nicht alle Modelle?



Die ist soviel ich weiß nur bei der Hammerschmidtvariante verbaut


----------



## Der Flo (4. Juni 2011)

Tja, eigentlich wollte ich das Strive beim 24h Rennen in München "einfahren". KW 22 ist nicht gehalten worden. Egal, fahre ich halt zum 5. Mal mit meinem alten Ghost ERT. Nächstes Jahr dann...


----------



## Markdierk (4. Juni 2011)

@Felix: Frage: Warum entfernst du das Plastikteil nicht?


----------



## Felix95 (4. Juni 2011)

@ Markdierk  : Habs Heute erst bekommen und bin erst von der Tour heimgekommen aber morgen krieg ich eh meine neuen Laufräder da lass des teil einfach weg


----------



## Hans (4. Juni 2011)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Die ist soviel ich weiß nur bei der Hammerschmidtvariante verbaut



das Rad im Test hatte eine Race Face Sixc Kurbel


----------



## Chicane (4. Juni 2011)

Mein erster Erfahrungsbericht:

Die Lyrik hat heute einen Service bekommen und wurde auf Coil Uturn umgebaut  Warum wieso... Geschmackssache. Danke Smubob, hat sich gelohnt.

Der Hinterbau arbeitet sehr feinfühlig, verhärtet aber bei schnellen Stößen. Ob es am Monarch liegt und/oder am Hinterbau weiß ich nicht. Dementsprechend wippt es auch ordentlich wenn Dämpfer offen.

Mit 20% Sag ist der Dämpfer selbst bei kleinen Sprüngen am Ende. Ich denke die Verkleinerung der Luftkammer steht als nächstes an.

Mal schauen was die nächsten Touren sagen. Heute war ein bisschen kurz. Zumindest ist das mein persönliches erster Eindruck.


----------



## doktorbob (4. Juni 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> In der neuen bike ist ja ein Endurotest drin:
> 
> "Bergauf wie bergab zählt der hinterbau nicht zu den besten im Vergleich"
> 
> ...



Wie schließt den das Strive überhaupt ab? Vorne mit dabei, eher Mittelfeld oder doch ein Schlusslicht? Ich hab kein Abo und die neue kommt ja erst nächste Woche raus!

Grüße

doktorbob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkal (4. Juni 2011)

doktorbob schrieb:


> Wie schließt den das Strive überhaupt ab? Vorne mit dabei, eher Mittelfeld oder doch ein Schlusslicht? Ich hab kein Abo und die neue kommt ja erst nächste Woche raus!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> doktorbob



"Sehr gut (ca. 122 Punkte); bei weitem das leichteste Bike, Hinterbau (169mm!) rattert zu schnell durch.


----------



## gremlino (4. Juni 2011)

Interessant wie unterschiedlich die ersten Fahreindrücke von den Usern sind!
Weiter so!  Berichte, Fotos, etc. 

Versüßt das Warten ein wenig....


----------



## maxl_nbg (4. Juni 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> "Sehr gut (ca. 122 Punkte); bei weitem das leichteste Bike, Hinterbau (169mm!) rattert zu schnell durch.



In der Mountainbike 05/11 nannten sie das "Etwas softer Hinterbau", aber auch dort mit sehr gut bewertet.


----------



## bloodyludy (4. Juni 2011)

Ich habe zwar die Bike noch nicht, aber nach der Vorschau auf ihrer homepage stelle ich mir folgende Frage:

Canfield The One  (180'er Enduro?)
Canyon Strive ESX 9.0 SL
Commençal Meta 6
Marin Attack Trail 6.9
Norco Range 2
Rotwild R.E1 FS Advanced
Santa Cruz Tallboy AL
Scott Genius LT 30 (180'er enduro?)
Tomac Vanish 160
Votec V.SX

Welches dieser Bikes hat wohl das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, welches die sinnvollste Ausstattung? 
Und welches ist überhaupt auf dem deutschen Markt erhältlich? Offiziell alle, aber welche sind wirklich lieferbar. 

Macht mich neugierig, der Test...danke für den Hinweis, sonst wäre ich vermutlich wieder am Zeitungsstand vorbeigelaufen ohne zu kucken


----------



## swoosh999 (4. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> @chicane: Uh, das hört sich nach Nacharbeit an. Viel Glück!
> 
> 
> Mir ist noch etwas aufgefallen:
> ...



stellt sich für mich eh die frage warum canyon ne xx verbaut und keine pg 1050/1070 und die preisdiffenz nicht weitergibt ?!?!


----------



## TrailStar87 (5. Juni 2011)

und hier auch noch mal, weil es so schön ist


----------



## gremlino (5. Juni 2011)

hat eigentlich jemand das Strive mal gewogen und mit den auf der HP genannten Gewichten verglichen?


----------



## gremlino (5. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Welches dieser Bikes hat wohl das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, welches die sinnvollste Ausstattung?
> Und welches ist überhaupt auf dem deutschen Markt erhältlich? Offiziell alle, aber welche sind wirklich lieferbar.
> 
> Macht mich neugierig, der Test...danke für den Hinweis, sonst wäre ich vermutlich wieder am Zeitungsstand vorbeigelaufen ohne zu kucken



die Punkteübersicht gibt es zum kostenlosen Download auf der Bike-HP, bin mal so frei:


----------



## gotboost (5. Juni 2011)

Danke!! Sehr nett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (5. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> hat eigentlich jemand das Strive mal gewogen und mit den auf der HP genannten Gewichten verglichen?



mein ES 8.0  statt 13,9 sind es 14,22


----------



## heckenheini (5. Juni 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> mein ES 8.0  statt 13,9 sind es 14,22



Magst du mal ein Foto von deinem 8er einstellen, mich würde mal die Optik mit der Stylo Kurbel interessieren?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (5. Juni 2011)

könnte man um den hinterbau potenter zu machen einen dämpfer mit piggyback verbauen? z.b. Monarch Plus oder Fox DHX Air


----------



## bloodyludy (5. Juni 2011)

Oh Mann...

auf den Test bin ich ja mal echt gespannt. Da schreiben die noch 160mm-Klasse und testen mal schnell zwei 180'er Enduros mit.

Das einige Bikes ihre Qualitäten in unterschiedlichen Disziplinen beweisen war klar (Das Scott und Marin bergauf gut gehen, dachte ich mir schon), dass aber die Ausstattung von unterem Mittelklasse-Niveau mit gerade mal einem Punkt weniger ausgezeichnet wird verstehe ich nicht. Und das bei einem Hersteller, wie Votec, der ein Baukastensystem anbietet (wo man sich das komplette Rad ohne Mehrkosten selbst konfigurieren kann) gerade mal nur 3 Punkte für die Ausstattung vergeben werden....???
Und am Schluß sind wieder alle Bikes plötzlich wieder ganz nah zusammen mit dem Punktestand.

Eine Wichtung von Wippanfälligkeit und Pedalrückschlag von kleiner Eins verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz. Wahrscheinlich, damit man nicht sieht, dass ein Viergelenker doch nicht immer optimal ist.

Und was wird bitte in der Kategorie "Sonstiges" (erste Zeile hat keine Bennenung) bewertet?

(Hoffentlich wird der Rest des Test nicht) Lächerlich! Immer wieder die gleiche Leier!


----------



## gotboost (5. Juni 2011)

Bei Sonstiges ist sind die Zeilen komplett eine nach oben verrutscht!


----------



## Hans (5. Juni 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Magst du mal ein Foto von deinem 8er einstellen, mich würde mal die Optik mit der Stylo Kurbel interessieren?



klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (5. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> (Hoffentlich wird der Rest des Test nicht) Lächerlich! Immer wieder die gleiche Leier!



Das Lächerlichste finde ich an dem Test, dass Canyon mit der schlechtesten Hinterbauperformance bergab und bergauf, sowie mit der Steifigkeit im hinteren Bereich am Ende doch ganz vorne landet... (unter anderem wegen der völlig übergewichteten Garantiewertung)

Da man anscheinend keinen Evolver in den Hinterbau bekommt, ist mein Tuningtipp: Rahmen tauschen!


----------



## Hans (5. Juni 2011)

kailer schrieb:


> Das Lächerlichste finde ich an dem Test, dass Canyon mit der schlechtesten Hinterbauperformance bergab und bergauf, sowie mit der Steifigkeit im hinteren Bereich am Ende doch ganz vorne landet... (unter anderem wegen der völlig übergewichteten Garantiewertung)
> 
> Da man anscheinend keinen Evolver in den Hinterbau bekommt, ist mein Tuningtipp: Rahmen tauschen!



schlechteste Hinterbauperformance stimmt nicht

Zitat: "Bergauf wie bergab zählt der Hinterbau nicht zu den besten im Vergleich"


----------



## kailer (5. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mich auf die Punkteliste bezogen, da ist der Hinterbau bergauf mit drei Punkten allein auf dem letzten Platz, bergab zusammen mit Marin und Tomac mit vier Punkten ebenfalls ganz hinten.


----------



## aurbans (5. Juni 2011)

kailer schrieb:


> Das Lächerlichste finde ich an dem Test, dass Canyon mit der schlechtesten Hinterbauperformance bergab und bergauf, sowie mit der Steifigkeit im hinteren Bereich am Ende doch ganz vorne landet... (unter anderem wegen der völlig übergewichteten Garantiewertung)
> 
> Da man anscheinend keinen Evolver in den Hinterbau bekommt, ist mein Tuningtipp: Rahmen tauschen!



Falsch,für Garantie gibt es 5 Punkte beim Strive und Punktzahl Sonstiges beträgt 27.


----------



## kailer (5. Juni 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> Zitat: "Bergauf wie bergab zählt der Hinterbau nicht zu den besten im Vergleich"



Den schlechtesten Hinterbau so zu umschreiben nennt sich übrigens "Euphemismus"(, bzw. Überlebensinstinkt wenn man weiter Anzeigen von Canyon bekommen möchte...)


----------



## bloodyludy (5. Juni 2011)

kailer schrieb:


> ...unter anderem wegen der völlig übergewichteten Garantiewertung)



Hat mich auch erst gewundert, aber in der Rubrik Sonstiges sind alle Bewertungen eine Zeile nach oben gerutscht, siehe Post von gotboost.

Insofern ist die Garantie als normal zu bewerten.

....Oh sorry wurde schon oben gepostet...


----------



## bloodyludy (5. Juni 2011)

kailer schrieb:


> ...bergab zusammen mit Marin ... mit vier Punkten ebenfalls ganz hinten.



Schon mal ein Marin quadlink den Berg runtergeprügelt? 
Die sind absolut genial. Je härter man fährt, desto besser werden die. Mal abgesehen von wunden Hacken, die man sich an ausladeden Links holt.

Ich muss den Rest des Tests lesen, bvor ich mich weiter aufrege.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (5. Juni 2011)

machts doch einfach so: fahrt das rad kurz auf der straße springt nen ordentlichen absatz runter und wenn der hinterbau dann schon durchrauscht schickt ihrs zurück.


----------



## Radonpiranha (5. Juni 2011)

Nur mal so nebenbei  man muss solchen Test's nicht vertrauen  ich habe den ES 9 Prototyp jetzt schon mehrmals in Koblenz Testgefahren (weil ich in der nähe wohne) und mich hat das Bike voll überzeugt. also eure eigene Meinung ist ja wohl wichtiger als die von so nem Test  außerdem man kann ja nie wissen ob die Test's so richtig sind und ob nicht der ein oder andere Hersteller der Bike gut zuredet


----------



## gotboost (5. Juni 2011)

Solange die Tests nicht komplett verfälscht sind macht's auch kein Unterschied. Ich meine wie soll ich Gewichten wenn irgendwer sagt dass das Bike gut/schlecht ist?!
Gibts die Bike schon am Kiosk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heckenheini (5. Juni 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> klar


@Hans
Erst mal Danke für die Fotos, aber....
......, auf dem 2ten Foto, hat das Sitzrohr da im unteren Bereich ne riesige Delle? Genau zwische Bashguard und Sitzstrebe.
Auf den Original Canyon Fotos ist das Rohr nämlich auch da unten Rund


----------



## aurbans (5. Juni 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> machts doch einfach so: fahrt das rad kurz auf der straße springt nen ordentlichen absatz runter und wenn der hinterbau dann schon durchrauscht schickt ihrs zurück.


Die Tests werdem mit vollem "SAG" durchgeführt.Falls ein Hinterbau wirklich so schnell durchrauscht,Druckstufe und Luftdruck erhöhen,es stehen dann vielleicht ca. 10 mm Federweg weniger zur verfügung bei gleicher belastung,aber dafür rauscht der Dämpfer nicht mehr durch.Das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung.


----------



## bloodyludy (5. Juni 2011)

Genau, im Vergleich dazu hat die Mountainbike 05/11 "Rockstars" doch ei wenig anders getestet.

Dort fiel eine Bewertung, die für mich Kaufentscheident war:
Das Strive präsentiert sich als sehr guter Allrounder, der mit geringem  Gewicht und edlen Parts tourenorientierte Enduristen erfreut.

Zumindest in Auszügen auf der Canyon Seite nachzulesen.


A propos Dämpfertausch: Welche Einbaulänge und Hub hat das Strive eigentlich?


----------



## aurbans (5. Juni 2011)

Dämpferlänge 200/57


----------



## bloodyludy (5. Juni 2011)

aurbans schrieb:


> Dämpferlänge 200/57


Danke! Dann passt doch auch ein DHX...



heckenheini schrieb:


> @Hans
> Erst mal Danke für die Fotos, aber....
> ......, auf dem 2ten Foto, hat das Sitzrohr da im unteren Bereich ne riesige Delle? Genau zwische Bashguard und Sitzstrebe.
> Auf den Original Canyon Fotos ist das Rohr nämlich auch da unten Rund



Ist mir auf den Bildern der ersten "Kundenbikes" auch aufgefallen. Die auf der Homepage und im canyon.home sind Prototypen. 

Ich denke hier wurde Platz für den Umwerfer geschaffen, der ja auf der Schwinge sitzt. Sieht vielleicht ein bisserl seltsam aus, wenn man ein Hammerschmidt Modell hat.

Kratzer vom Umwerfer sieht man auf dem Foto ganz gut:  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/823212


----------



## aurbans (5. Juni 2011)

Genau,Fox DHX AIR 5.0 ist ne Alternative,obwohl ich glaube, das wir mit dem verbauten Dämpfer gut klar kommen werden.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (5. Juni 2011)

aurbans schrieb:


> Druckstufe erhöhen



funktioniert doch nicht mit den einfachen luftdämpfern zumindest nicht extern


----------



## aurbans (5. Juni 2011)

Ja,hast recht ,hab die Zugstufe gemeint.


----------



## Radonpiranha (5. Juni 2011)

aurbans schrieb:


> Genau,Fox DHX AIR 5.0 ist ne Alternative,obwohl ich glaube, das wir mit dem verbauten Dämpfer gut klar kommen werden.



Ich will mir vllt. den 2012er DHX Air einbauen  mit Kashima  > Passt gut zum schwarz/gold-Konzept
Schade nur das keine DHX RC's reinpassen, währ en Highlight bei dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funfahrer (5. Juni 2011)

Oder Cane Creek Double Barrel, gibts ja auch in 200/57
Müsste doch passen, oder?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (5. Juni 2011)

so nen stahlfederdämpfer ist noch mal um einiges dicker müsste jemand ausprobieren


----------



## Radonpiranha (5. Juni 2011)

Funfahrer schrieb:


> Oder Cane Creek Double Barrel, gibts ja auch in 200/57
> MÃ¼sste doch passen, oder?



NÃ¶, Die Feder ist ja oben genauso dick wie untenâ¦ und wenn man sich den auf Seite 42 geposteten vergleich alte/neue 270Â° Box ansieht, scheint es mir als wÃ¤hre diese Verbindung der beiden Seitenteile noch weiter in Richtung DÃ¤mpfer gewandert, also passen nur noch Luft-DÃ¤mpfer (sind unten ja relativ dÃ¼nn und haben oben die Dicke Luftkammer). Vor der Ãnderung hÃ¤tte aber auch kein Coil gepasst, hab ich schon geprÃ¼ft/nachgeguckt.


----------



## maxl_nbg (5. Juni 2011)

Da sag ich nur: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/06/05/spyshot-cane-creek-doublebarrel-air/


----------



## Radonpiranha (5. Juni 2011)

maxl_nbg schrieb:


> Da sag ich nur: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/06/05/spyshot-cane-creek-doublebarrel-air/



Na toll mal nachgedacht wo das Piggy beim Strive hin soll ?
Wenn du die Luftkammer nach unten machen willst ist der da bestimmt genauso dick wie ne Stahlfeder ! oder sogar noch dicker !


----------



## Gecko1969 (5. Juni 2011)

Das mit dem durchrauschen des Federwegs scheint ein Problem des Konstruktionsprinzips zu sein. Das Focus mit dem gleichen System hatte das gleiche Problem. Allerdings hätte ich erwartet, das Canyon es über die spezifische Dämpferabstimmung löst. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radonpiranha (5. Juni 2011)

Gecko1969 schrieb:


> Das mit dem durchrauschen des Federwegs scheint ein Problem des Konstruktionsprinzips zu sein. Das Focus mit dem gleichen System hatte das gleiche Problem. Allerdings hätte ich erwartet, das Canyon es über die spezifische Dämpferabstimmung löst. Wir werden sehen.



Gibts den inzwischen mal Test von Leuten hier aus'm Forum mit FOX RP23XV's bezüglich dem durchrauschen ? Würde mich interessieren ob's am Monarch liegt


----------



## doktorbob (5. Juni 2011)

Also wenn ich das alles so lese, dann bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich das Strive wieder abbestellen soll. Wenn ich beim Gewicht schon lese 14,2 kg statt 13,9 und die Stylo (die nicht wirklich gut aussieht oder genauso besch... wie die SLX) eigentlich leichter sein sollte als die RaceFace Kurbel dann weiß ich schon nicht so recht. Das mit dem durchrauschenden Hinterbau find ich erst recht nicht witzig. Da kauft man sich für 2.500 Euro ein Enduro und steckt dann noch mal 500 Euro für einen Dämpfer rein, der das Durchschlagen verhindert? 

Hab noch keine Mitteilung aber mein 8.0 sollte in der 24 kw kommen und ich bin wirklich schwer am überlegen, ob ich doch noch storniere! Hab mich mal bei Rose ein bisschen gespielt und bin auf das Beef Cake FR SL 6 gestoßen. Konfiguriert mit Fox Gabel und Dämpfer (DHX 5.0 Air) Shimano Saint Kurbel etc. komme ich da auf´s selbe Geld und es schneidet vom Test besser ab als das Strive 

"Fazit: verspielter Charakter, fetter Federweg, trotzdem noch Touren-tauglich."                    

Gewicht ohne Pedale 14,85 kg

Also ich wollte ja schon ein Gerät für´s grobe, nicht für´n Bikepark aber zum Singeltrailfahren und ab und zu mal Abheben. 

Grüße

doktorbob


----------



## doktorbob (5. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Danke! Dann passt doch auch ein DHX...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was mir gerade auffällt sind die Seilzüge/Leitungen, die am Unterrohr sind. Ob das so toll ist wenn´s durchs Unterholz geht. Einmal ordentlich hängen gebliebe und die Leitungen sind ab.


----------



## konahoss90 (5. Juni 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Gibts den inzwischen mal Test von Leuten hier aus'm Forum mit FOX RP23XV's bezüglich dem durchrauschen ? Würde mich interessieren ob's am Monarch liegt



Ich hab vorhin mitm Kumpel geschnackt, der ein 2011er Cube Fritzz mit RP23XV fährt. Er meinte, dass der Dämpfer bei ihm auch gerne mal durchrauscht, -schlägt.Liegt vielleicht auch an den Dämpfern die für große Drops nicht konzipiert sind?


----------



## Radonpiranha (5. Juni 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin mitm Kumpel geschnackt, der ein 2011er Cube Fritzz mit RP23XV fährt. Er meinte, dass der Dämpfer bei ihm auch gerne mal durchrauscht, -schlägt.Liegt vielleicht auch an den Dämpfern die für große Drops nicht konzipiert sind?



Könnte vielleicht echt so sein sonst gäbe es ja keine DHX Air 
Der RP23 kommt so als Standart-Dämpfer rüber und grade bei All-Mountain nach Enduro ist so ein schritt wo der DHX sinn machen könnte, aber das wird sich noch zeigen. Ich würde mir den Kashima DHX Air holen weil ich mit meinem RP23 (kleine Luftkammer) merke das er bei meinem Gewicht (ca.60kg) nicht so richtig funktioniert wie ich das will. Und der DHX hat ja ganz schön viele Einstellmöglichkeiten


----------



## gotboost (5. Juni 2011)

...und ist auch bekannt dafür schön durch den mittleren Federweg zu rauschen.


----------



## Radonpiranha (5. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> ...und ist auch bekannt dafür schön durch den mittleren Federweg zu rauschen.



Schon am Strive getestet ? Nein, also  bitte erst mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Skoalman (5. Juni 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Schon am Strive getestet ? Nein, also  bitte erst mal ausprobieren!


Naja, ein Dämpfer, welcher bekanntermassen gern durch den Federweg rauscht, zusammen mit einem Hinterbausystem, welches die selbe Tendenz aufweist, da muss man kein Hellseher sein um das Ergebnis erahnen zu können...


----------



## FXP_Freak (5. Juni 2011)

Mein ES9.0 soll KW27 kommen aber wenn man den test und die meinungen hier liest hätte ich mal doch lieber zum torque und scratch greifen sollen :-( nur dass das torque jetzt ausverkauft ist :-(


----------



## Xeleux (5. Juni 2011)

Oh mann, wenn ich mir hier die letzten kommentare durchlese, bin ich nun doch ganz froh, das ich mich noch umentschieden habe ... Mittlerweile vertrete ich auch die meinung, man sollte nicht gleich ein bike für viel geld kaufen, für welches überhaupt noch keine erfahrungswerte (natürlich von usern) vorliegen...aber anders, einer muss ja der erste sein!

@all strivebesitzer
Ich hoffe, ihr werdet glücklich mit euren bikes & das lange warten lohnt sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dropomat (5. Juni 2011)

Auf der folgenden Seite hat jemand die Hinterbaukennlinie des Strive berechnet. Vielleicht erklärt das, warum der Hinterbau nicht progressiv genug ist.

http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/search/label/Canyon


----------



## OJMad (5. Juni 2011)

doktorbob schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das alles so lese, dann bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich das Strive wieder abbestellen soll. Wenn ich beim Gewicht schon lese 14,2 kg statt 13,9 und die Stylo (die nicht wirklich gut aussieht oder genauso besch... wie die SLX) eigentlich leichter sein sollte als die RaceFace Kurbel dann weiß ich schon nicht so recht. Das mit dem durchrauschenden Hinterbau find ich erst recht nicht witzig. Da kauft man sich für 2.500 Euro ein Enduro und steckt dann noch mal 500 Euro für einen Dämpfer rein, der das Durchschlagen verhindert?
> 
> Hab noch keine Mitteilung aber mein 8.0 sollte in der 24 kw kommen und ich bin wirklich schwer am überlegen, ob ich doch noch storniere! Hab mich mal bei Rose ein bisschen gespielt und bin auf das Beef Cake FR SL 6 gestoßen. Konfiguriert mit Fox Gabel und Dämpfer (DHX 5.0 Air) Shimano Saint Kurbel etc. komme ich da auf´s selbe Geld und es schneidet vom Test besser ab als das Strive
> 
> ...



Hatte genau dieselben Überlegungen
Wollte zuerst ein Strive, aber die damalige Lieferzeit KW17 hat mich schon abgeschreckt.
Anschließend habe ich zwischen Torque Trailflow und BeefCake FR SL 6 geschwankt und mich letzen Endes dann fürs Rose entschieden.
Und ich bin echt begeistert und positiv überrascht wie tourentauglich das Ding ist, bzw. den Berg hoch geht.


----------



## doktorbob (5. Juni 2011)

OJMad schrieb:


> Hatte genau dieselben Überlegungen
> Wollte zuerst ein Strive, aber die damalige Lieferzeit KW17 hat mich schon abgeschreckt.
> Anschließend habe ich zwischen Torque Trailflow und BeefCake FR SL 6 geschwankt und mich letzen Endes dann fürs Rose entschieden.
> Und ich bin echt begeistert und positiv überrascht wie tourentauglich das Ding ist, bzw. den Berg hoch geht.




Was hast du denn für eine Größe genommen und wie liegt den das tatsächliche Gewicht?

Wie lange hast Du denn darauf nach Bestellung warten müssen?


----------



## gremlino (5. Juni 2011)

oh man, was aus zwei bis drei "Durchrauschaussagen" so alles entsteht.....da wird schon alles umgebaut, obwohl das Bike noch gar nicht gefahren wurde.  
Mal abgesehen davon, das die wenigsten hier in der Lage sind einen DHX wahrscheinlich wissendlich richtig abzustimmen und das Einstellpotential auch zu nutzen (das unterstelle ich jetzt mal - und ja, ich bin den DHX auch schon im Ghost Northshore gefahren und kenne die ganzen Einstellmöglichkeiten), kommt es auch noch auf ein paar andere Faktoren ab, die ich viel wichtiger finde:
-Popometer: Jeder empfindet den Hinterbau anders und fährt dementsprechend Federung und Dämpfung anders und nach seinen Vorlieben (ich persönlich fahre lieber weniger Sag, bei meinem Weibchen ist es anders herum - dementsprechend fahren wir die Dämpfung auch anders)
-Einsatzzweck und Einsatzgebiet: Setup ist natürlich anders wenn ich in alpinen Gebiet Trails toure oder im Mittelgebirge Trails fahre oder Bikepark

Beides zusammen kann dem Einen gut zuspielen, dem Anderen partout nicht passen. Da hilft auch kein Rose oder Votec 

*Ich für meinen Teil lasse mir die Vorfreude auf mein Strive nicht vermiesen, ich lese gerne hier die Beiträge und Anmerkungen und Anregungen - werde mir aber ein eigenes Bild machen und dann entscheiden ob und wann ich was ändere!*


----------



## Radonpiranha (5. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> *Ich für meinen Teil lasse mir die Vorfreude auf mein Strive nicht vermiesen, ich lese gerne hier die Beiträge und Anmerkungen und Anregungen - werde mir aber ein eigenes Bild machen und dann entscheiden ob und wann ich was ändere!*



Sehe ich ganz genau so nur wollte ich den DHX nur aus 1.Stylegrüngen 2.Testgründen (hab noch nie einen gehabt und i-wann ist immer das erste mal) und 3. aus Neugier was ich noch alles verbessern könnte oder auch verschlechtern weil ich noch nicht viel Ahnung von den speziellen Einstellmöglichkeiten habe. Und das alles obwohl mir der Strive HS Prototyp komplett zugesagt hat


----------



## Gecko1969 (5. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> oh man, was aus zwei bis drei "Durchrauschaussagen" so alles entsteht.....



Na ja ... diese Aussagen (darunter 2 Zeitschriftentests, die sonst eher lobend in Erscheinung treten) sind halt alles was wir zum spekulieren haben . Prinzipiell traue ich Canyon und Lutz Scheffer eine Menge zu. Aber aus der Erfahrungs heraus waren neue Modelle bei Canyon nicht immer der Brüller. Die ersten Torque z. B. waren eher suboptimal. Kennt noch einer das Spectral? Nein ... warum wohl?

Hat einer eine Übersetzung von der Linkage Design Seite? Mein Spanisch ist eingerostet und die Google-Übersetzung ist für mich nicht verständlich (klingt aber negariv ).


----------



## OJMad (5. Juni 2011)

Größe L
16,1 kg inklusive Pedale und RS Reverb.
Ist eben das 6er. In der bike wurde ja das 8er getestet.
Habe im November bestellt und das bike im März bekommen. Vorher war es aber nicht lieferbar. Die aktuellen Angaben auf der Homepage reden glaub ich von 5 Wochen


----------



## doktorbob (5. Juni 2011)

OJMad schrieb:


> Größe L
> 16,1 kg inklusive Pedale und RS Reverb.
> Ist eben das 6er. In der bike wurde ja das 8er getestet.
> Habe im November bestellt und das bike im März bekommen. Vorher war es aber nicht lieferbar. Die aktuellen Angaben auf der Homepage reden glaub ich von 5 Wochen



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Gewichtsmäßig hab ich da eben mein Problem damit. meines hat so 17.2 kg. Mit Mountain-King II statt Rubber-Queen (hab Tubless-Felgen) und einer anderen Kettenführung komme ich so auf 16,7 kg. Da bin ich dann vom Rose nicht mehr weit entfernt.

Grüße

doktorbob


----------



## brokenarmsdude (5. Juni 2011)

Das Gewicht wär maximal für Downhill OK für mich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (5. Juni 2011)

Gecko1969 schrieb:


> Na ja ... diese Aussagen (darunter 2 Zeitschriftentests, die sonst eher lobend in Erscheinung treten) sind halt alles was wir zum spekulieren haben .



Egal was die bike schreibt... Irgendwie meckert immer jemand.
Mal sind sie von Canyon gekauft und jetzt wo mal ein Canyon nicht über den grünen Klee gelobt wird haben sie keine Ahnung.
Die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen.
Wartet doch einfach was euer Hintern dazu sagt


----------



## OJMad (5. Juni 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Das Gewicht wär maximal für Downhill OK für mich ...



Ich wiege nackt 89kg. Da macht das bissl übergewicht am bike nicht viel aus.
Gewicht wird überbewertet. Wichtig ist eher die Geometrie und Kinematik eines bikes.
Bau ich mir Andere Reifen drauf statt der Big Betty spar ich mir auch nochmal ca 450 gr.

Und nun..... zurück zum Strive


----------



## doktorbob (5. Juni 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Das Gewicht wär maximal für Downhill OK für mich ...



Man darf mich natürlich auch für bescheuert halten, aber ich fahre mit meinem KTM/17 kg Bike auch Touren. Wer im Downhill ordentlich Federweg haben will, muss mit ein bisschen Mehrkilo am Bike leben. Nervig ist der Uphill eher durch die Sitzwinkel von 71°. Da tritt man doch eher von hinten und einfach nicht so effektiv. Deshalb will ich ja noch ein Bike haben, mit dem man auch mal mehr als 1000 hm ohne Probleme machen kann ohne beim Downhill große abstriche zu machen.

Hat denn noch jemand Probleme mit der Seilzugverlegung? Bikes wie das Scrach haben an dieser Stelle einen Steinschlagschutz!!!

Grüße

doktorbob


----------



## Chicane (5. Juni 2011)

Die Zughüllen unter dem Tretlager sind doch kein Problem, war beim AM ja auch schon so. Im schlimmsten Fall (Ast?) bricht die Außenhülle oder reißt ab. Aber wenn es danach geht dürfte man gar nicht fahren


----------



## x-men (5. Juni 2011)

... um die Beiträge vielleicht noch mal von den Umbauern und Downhillern hin zu den tourenorientierten Enduristen/Allmountainern umzulenken.  

Ich war am Samstag in KO und bin noch einmal Probe gefahren. AM in L vesus Strive in M und L (ein netter Selbstabholer ließ mich mal Probe fahren). Ich habe den Laden verlassen mit dreifacher Gewissheit. Erstens mit 182 und SL 89 ist L die richtige Wahl (ich bin tourenorientiert 1000-2000Hm/Tour). Zweitens: Das Gerät fühlt sich richtig gut an, der Hinterbau ist beim Pedallieren ruhig und die Sitzposition ist unwesentlich kompakter als beim AM. Ich denke, dass Strive wird richtig gut bergauf gehen und richtig besser bergab. Somit bin ich mit meiner Entscheidung zum Strive anstatt des AM zufrieden. Drittens: Der Liefertermin für mein ESX 9 SL ist KW 24. Somit ist das Warten endlich!

@Neubesitzer. Lasst doch mal mehr zu Euren Fahrerlebnissen hören, bevor Ihr alle Originalteile ausgetauscht habt;-))


----------



## Radonpiranha (5. Juni 2011)

So ist es  man muss es selbst gefahren sein und herausfinden ob zu einem passt. Und mir passt das ES 9
HAMMERSCHMIDT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodyludy (5. Juni 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> So ist es Â man muss es selbst gefahren sein und herausfinden ob zu einem passt. Und mir passt das ES 9
> ÂHAMMERSCHMIDT!



Ich verabschiede mich in die Nacht mit einem passenden Video:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNoLSkr_h1M"]YouTube        - âªHammerschmidt testâ¬â[/nomedia]

Das sollte die Stimmung etwas aufbessern!

HÃÃÃmmeRRRschmeeTT!


----------



## fkal (5. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> HÄÄÄmmeRRRschmeeTT!



haha, so geil!


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Meine Syntace P6 hat Spiel im Sattelrohr. Dazu zerkratzt das Sattelrohr durch die 2 vorderen Schlitze die Sattelstütze beim hoch/runterschieben extrem (mit dem Finger merkt man keine Kanten). Die Klemmung scheint wohl eher für eine Variostütze gemacht zu sein. Vielleicht nacharbeiten


Mein schon erwähnter Kumpel, der am Samstag sein 7er abgeholt hat, hat ein ähnliches Problem: die Stütze ließ sich selbst mit komplett lockerer Klemme nur extrem schwer im Sitzrohr bewegen. Ergebnis: schon nach 2 mal hoch und runter stellen massive Kratzer bis tief ins Material bei Stütze sowie Sitzrohr - gibt wohl direkt ein Garantiefall  Auch hier war keine Ursache im Sitzrohr zu ertasten (was bei sowas ja normal meistens der Fall ist).




Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das Canyon eine gewagte Komponenten-Kombi verbauen wird


Fataler Trugschluss! Bei einem Modell des 2011er Torque hat Canyon Deore Kassetten verbaut, obwohl der (Alu-)Freilauf der Nabe für solche vom Hersteller nicht freigegeben ist...




Felix95 schrieb:


> Bergauf : Das Strive geht besser bergauf als ich gedachte hätte und der Hinterbau bleibt dabei sehr antribesneutral


Kann ich nur bestätigen! Selbst mit noch deutlich zu wenig Luft im Dämpfer (SAG gut 30%) war der Hinterbau beim beherzten Test-Bergauf-Treten extrem ruhig, hat mir sehr gut gefallen, ging fast vorwärts wie ein Hardtail. 




Chicane schrieb:


> Die Lyrik hat heute einen Service bekommen und wurde auf Coil Uturn umgebaut  Warum wieso... Geschmackssache. Danke Smubob, hat sich gelohnt.


Freut mich.  Kann ich auch jedem nur empfehlen! Die Performance der Stahlfeder ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Und wer bei der U-Turn von "nervigem Gekurbel" o. Ä. redet ist entweder einfach faul oder hat es immer so eilig, dass er die <10 Sek. nie übrig hat... 




Chicane schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau arbeitet sehr feinfühlig, verhärtet aber bei schnellen Stößen. Ob es am Monarch liegt und/oder am Hinterbau weiß ich nicht. Dementsprechend wippt es auch ordentlich wenn Dämpfer offen.
> 
> Mit 20% Sag ist der Dämpfer selbst bei kleinen Sprüngen am Ende. Ich denke die Verkleinerung der Luftkammer steht als nächstes an.


Hmm, das Verhärten würde ja zu der SEHR einfachen Dämpfung des Monarch theoretisch passen. Von Wippen war aber absolut gar nichts zu spüren...
Wir haben erstmal mit einem recht soften Setup angefangen und andauernd noch und noch mehr Luft drauf gepumpt... erfreulich: der Hinterbau sprach dann trotzdem noch gut an; schade: schon bei minimal stumpferen Landungen ging er jedes Mal trotzdem voll an den Anschlag. Da muss echt was passieren...




_chilla_ schrieb:


> könnte man um den hinterbau potenter zu machen einen dämpfer mit piggyback verbauen? z.b. Monarch Plus oder Fox DHX Air


Auf KEINEN Fall ein DHX Air!! Das Teil ist extrem linear und wird mit dem offensichtlich absolut nicht progressiven Hinterbau des Strive nicht brauchbar funktionieren! Der Evolver wird wohl leider wegen der Lage des Piggy nicht passen, Vivid Air ebenso. Der Monarch Plus sollte aber passen! Bei dem gibt es wie beim Vivid Compression Tunes (die beim normalen Monarch nur die LS-Druckstufe umfassen), mit denen könnte man eine stärkere Druckstufendämpfung bekommen, was das Problem zumindest verringern sollte. Wenn auch der RP23 den Hinterbau nicht unter Kontrolle halten kann, würde mir spontan noch das "Heilmittel" für das erste Torque-Modelljahr (extrem durchrauschende Hinterbauten) einfallen: Rock Shox Pearl - der ist sehr progressiv.




Gecko1969 schrieb:


> Das mit dem durchrauschen des Federwegs scheint ein Problem des Konstruktionsprinzips zu sein. Das Focus mit dem gleichen System hatte das gleiche Problem. Allerdings hätte ich erwartet, das Canyon es über die spezifische Dämpferabstimmung löst.


Also der Monarch im Strive hat die Abstimmung "M" bei der Zugstufe und "L3" bei der Druckstufe... wie da der mögliche Abstimmungsbereich ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber ein Mittel gegen Durchrauschen stellt das ja eh nicht dar...


----------



## mkamp (6. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wir haben erstmal mit einem recht soften Setup angefangen und andauernd noch und noch mehr Luft drauf gepumpt... erfreulich: der Hinterbau sprach dann trotzdem noch gut an; schade: schon bei minimal stumpferen Landungen ging er jedes Mal trotzdem voll an den Anschlag. Da muss echt was passieren ...



Was meinst Du genau mit stumpfen Landungen?

Auch bei einem harten Setup rauscht der Hinterbau durch? Durchrauschen heißt der Dämpfer haut bis zum Anschlag durch?


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Juni 2011)

mkamp schrieb:


> Was meinst Du genau mit stumpfen Landungen?
> 
> Auch bei einem harten Setup rauscht der Hinterbau durch? Durchrauschen heißt der Dämpfer haut bis zum Anschlag durch?


Gemeint waren flache Landungen, wo man mehr einschlägt als bei steileren. Waren in dem Fall Kicker und Drops ohne abfallend gebaute Landungen.

Wir haben mit um die 150psi ~ 30% SAG begonnen und selbst bei gerade noch knapp 20% mit um die 200psi hing nach den ersten Sprüngen der Gummiring wieder ganz unten, allerdings waren es dann keine richtigen Durchschläge (*klonk*) mehr.


----------



## dropomat (6. Juni 2011)

Kennt ein Strive 7.0 Besitzer die Tuning Stufe des Monarch Dämpfers? Also Low, Mid oder High Tune?

Laut http://www.qbp.com/diagrams/TechInfo/vivid.pdf sollte ein Mid oder High Tune verbaut sein.


----------



## gotboost (6. Juni 2011)

3 posts über dir...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (6. Juni 2011)

schaut so aus als müsste ich nem kumpel doch sein neues slayer abkaufen (verletzung 1jahr pause ) und das strive abbestellen :s


----------



## Bagaluti (6. Juni 2011)

So die Lieferwoche fürs Strive 8er, M, schwarz ist rum. Es gab von Canyon *null* Infos bezüglich der neuen Lieferverzögerung. Gestern hab ich in ne mail hingeschickt. Wenn bis heute abend keine akzeptable Antwort vorliegt wird storniert. So langsam bin ich stinkig...


----------



## Ewoodster (6. Juni 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> schaut so aus als müsste ich nem kumpel doch sein neues slayer abkaufen (verletzung 1jahr pause ) und das strive abbestellen :s


Rocky Mountain Slayer? Wurde im Enduro Test des Mountainbike Magazins nur mit gut bewertet, das Strive mit sehr gut. 
Wenn ihr euch schon verrückt machen lasst, ohne einen Meter gefahren zu sein, nehmt wenigstens eine gescheite Alternative.
Allgemein ist das ganze Thema doch sehr subjektiv. Das Scott Genius hatte z. B. den Test in MTB Magazin gewonnen, ist aber im Test der Bike nichtmal in den Top 3 (im Gegensatz zum Strive).
Lieber erstmal selbst fahren, dann kann man immernoch meckern. Sollte das Strive beschissen sein, was ich nicht glaube, wird es ausgeschlachtet, der Rahmen verkauft und die Komponenten an ein Liteville 301 gepackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (6. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> ....wenn bis heute abend keine akzeptable Antwort vorliegt wird storniert. So langsam bin ich stinkig...



fang schon mal das stornieren an. wäre das erste mal das canyon binnen 24h antwortet


----------



## 22lightning (6. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> So die Lieferwoche fürs Strive 8er, M, schwarz ist rum. Es gab von Canyon *null* Infos bezüglich der neuen Lieferverzögerung. Gestern hab ich in ne mail hingeschickt. Wenn bis heute abend keine akzeptable Antwort vorliegt wird storniert. So langsam bin ich stinkig...



Oder! Einfach mal bei der Hotline nett Nachfragen. Wenn du heute in den Briefkasten schaust ist bestimmt ein Notizblock mit einem netten schreiben und der Begründung im Briefkasten.


----------



## Bagaluti (6. Juni 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> Oder! Einfach mal bei der Hotline nett Nachfragen. Wenn du heute in den Briefkasten schaust ist bestimmt ein Notizblock mit einem netten schreiben und der Begründung im Briefkasten.



Jo, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Notizblock Nr. 2 
Trotzdem: Das das nix wird mit der KW 22 war doch bei Canyon abzusehen. Aber keiner rührt sich. Ich find das schon etwas schäbig, dass man da als Kunde hinterher telefonieren muss.


----------



## Der Flo (6. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> So die Lieferwoche fürs Strive 8er, M, schwarz ist rum. Es gab von Canyon *null* Infos bezüglich der neuen Lieferverzögerung. Gestern hab ich in ne mail hingeschickt. Wenn bis heute abend keine akzeptable Antwort vorliegt wird storniert. So langsam bin ich stinkig...



Habe auch ganz geduldig die KW 22 abgewartet (8.0, L, schwarz). Heute habe ich angerufen. Und während ich in der Warteschleife hing und meine Mails bzgl. Bestellnummer gecheckt habe habe ich 2 neue Mails bekommen: Die Kommisionierung und die Versandbestätigung (komischer Weise beide zu derselben Uhrzeit)! Bestellt habe ich übrigens am 04. Februar.
Juhuu!


----------



## Bagaluti (6. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Habe auch ganz geduldig die KW 22 abgewartet (8.0, L, schwarz). Heute habe ich angerufen. Und während ich in der Warteschleife hing und meine Mails bzgl. Bestellnummer gecheckt habe habe ich 2 neue Mails bekommen: Die Kommisionierung und die Versandbestätigung (komischer Weise beide zu derselben Uhrzeit)! Bestellt habe ich übrigens am 04. Februar.
> Juhuu!



Glückwunsch!


----------



## gremlino (6. Juni 2011)

es tut sich was, sehr schön  Glückwunsch 

@Bagaluti: 


> fang schon mal das stornieren an. wäre das erste mal das canyon binnen 24h antwortet


der hätte von mir sein können 



Gibt es denn mittlerweile schon irgendwo das erste ESX-Modell? Da tut sich ja gaaaar nichts


----------



## Ewoodster (6. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> es tut sich was, sehr schön  Glückwunsch
> 
> @Bagaluti:
> 
> ...



Bisher gibt es scheinbar nur schwarz/weisse Rahmen für die 7er und 8er Modelle. ESX und 9.0 lassen dank zerstörter Fabrik auf sich warten.


----------



## 22lightning (6. Juni 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Bisher gibt es scheinbar nur schwarz/weisse Rahmen für die 7er und 8er Modelle. ESX und 9.0 lassen dank zerstörter Fabrik auf sich warten.



Denke ich auch. Habe ES 9.0 bestellt, soll nächste Woche kommen! Endlich!!!!!!! Hat irgendjemand eine Idee warum weisser Canyon Schriftzug schneller geht als goldener????


----------



## aurbans (6. Juni 2011)

Vorhin mit Canyon telefoniert,mein ESX 9 SL soll die Woche kommen.(Schwarz, L)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (6. Juni 2011)

aurbans schrieb:


> Vorhin mit Canyon telefoniert,mein ESX 9 SL soll die Woche kommen.(Schwarz, L)



Cool, ja endlich! Wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## Spiike (6. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Cool, ja endlich! Wann hast du denn bestellt?


 
Meins soll auch diese Woche Aufgebaut werden


----------



## aurbans (6. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> cool, ja endlich! Wann hast du denn bestellt?


13.10.10


----------



## Bagaluti (6. Juni 2011)

aurbans schrieb:


> 13.10.10



Dann darfst du deines auch eher bekommen als ich. Ich habe ja erst am 25.10 bestellt...


----------



## aurbans (6. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Dann darfst du deines auch eher bekommen als ich. Ich habe ja erst am 25.10 bestellt...


In laufe der Woche soll es aufgebaut werden.Ich denk, das es auch nächste Woche geliefert bekomme oder auch nicht


----------



## ticris (6. Juni 2011)

Servus Bergradfahrer,

Lese hier schon ewig still und heimlich mit, muss mich aber jetzt doch mal zu Wort melden.

Habe am 13.10.2010 ein Strive ES 9 M black bestellt. Verschiebung von KW 17 auf 22 mit Oakley Vertröstung. Letzte Woche Verschiebung auf KW 24 mit Knog Lämpchen.

Heute dann dass:
Mo 06.06.2011 13:55 - zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.

Mo 06.06.2011 14:26 - Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben

Endlich!!! Hoffentlich kutschiert DHL das Bike nicht noch lange in der Gegend rum. Wenn mir niemand zuvor kommt werden ich ein paar Bilder und Fahreindrücke liefern.

Ich hoffe mal, dass der Hinterbau nicht zu "berauschend" ist. 

Wünsche den restlichen Wartenden ebenfalls ein schnelles Ende ihres Martyriums.

  [FONT="]




[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagaluti (6. Juni 2011)

So, habe da angerufen und mir eine ganze Weile die Canyon Warteschleife reingezogen. Angeblich befindet sich das Teil in der Kommissionierung. Bekomme in den nächsten zwei, drei Tagen ne diesbezügliche Mail. Wer´s glaubt wird selig. Das passt doch nicht zusammen.
Jetzt warte ich mal die Antwort auf meine Mail ab.
Ach ja: Der Typ war nicht mal ansatzweise nett. Im Gegensatz zu mir


----------



## Bagaluti (6. Juni 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> Oder! Einfach mal bei der Hotline nett Nachfragen. Wenn du heute in den Briefkasten schaust ist bestimmt ein Notizblock mit einem netten schreiben und der Begründung im Briefkasten.



Nö, war leer!


----------



## doktorbob (6. Juni 2011)

So, ich habe heute storniert. Jetzt ist wieder ein 8.0, schwarz in Größe L zur Verfügung. Liefertermin wäre die 24 kw gewesen.

Grüße

doktorbob


----------



## MrStrive (6. Juni 2011)

Mein Strive 9.0 wurde heute an DHL übergeben


----------



## gremlino (6. Juni 2011)

aurbans schrieb:


> 13.10.10



dann sei es dir gegönnt 


Um nochmal die Gerüchteküche zu schüren....hab mir gerade mal den Biketest vom ESX 9.0 SL reingezogen. Ich behaupte mal es ist kein ESX 9.0 SL sondern ein Prototyp bzw. gepimptes 8.0.
Auch wenn im Text was von Carbonstreben steht, die sehen mir doch sehr nach Alu aus. Sind sehr dünn und man sieht nicht die Plastestruktur. Die Streben auf der HP und die auf den Fotos vom Showroom sehen anders aus. Die Schriftzüge sind weiss und nicht gold! Mal abgesehen von der RF Sicx Kurbel habe ich auch die Finne (schönes Foto in der Bike von dem Teil) bei noch keinem anderen Strive gesehen. Wippe ist auch schwarz und nicht gold - sieht aber auf den ersten Blick wie die neue Variante aus. Und 169mm Federweg sind mal ne gute Hausnummer 

Hoffentlich kommt das Dingen nächste Woche auch


----------



## Fell (6. Juni 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Mein Strive 9.0 wurde heute an DHL übergeben


Hey das geht ja jetzt Schlag auf Schlag  Wann hast du denn dein ES 9.0 bestellt? Ich warte noch auf meins, hab letzte Woche nen schönen Notizblcok bekommen...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (6. Juni 2011)

abbestellt! das slayer ist übrigens von der bike zwar runter gemacht worden aber die kennlinien sprechen für es und jeder der es gefahren ist wird bestätigen das es ein perfektes enduro ist. die tests in der bike sind eh fürn popo aber die kennlinien sind schon aussagekräftiger.

bin raus sers viel glück mit euren strives!


----------



## MrStrive (6. Juni 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Hey das geht ja jetzt Schlag auf Schlag  Wann hast du denn dein ES 9.0 bestellt? Ich warte noch auf meins, hab letzte Woche nen schönen Notizblcok bekommen...



Anfang Januar


----------



## 22lightning (6. Juni 2011)

Habe heute um 15 Uhr Versand und kommisionierungs Mail von Canyon fÃ¼r mein ES 9.0 in schwarz erhalten. Sieht so aus als wÃ¤re heute ein ganzer Container mit schwarz/goldenen Rahmen gekommen. 
Jungs spÃ¤testens am Wochenende wird das Teil ausgiebig getestet î.


----------



## Radonpiranha (6. Juni 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Anfang Januar



Geilâ¦ ich hab meins Ende Dezember bestellt und wundere mich grade das hier schon Teilweise welche fÃ¼r 24.KW rausgehen (meins soll auch in der 24. kommen) Ich hoffe meins war mit in dem Container ^^ und kann es noch vor dem Pfingstwochenende haben 
Aber was mich freut ist zu hÃ¶ren das endlich welche ausgeliefert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ewoodster (6. Juni 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> abbestellt! das slayer ist übrigens von der bike zwar runter gemacht worden aber die kennlinien sprechen für es und jeder der es gefahren ist wird bestätigen das es ein perfektes enduro ist. die tests in der bike sind eh fürn popo aber die kennlinien sind schon aussagekräftiger.
> 
> bin raus sers viel glück mit euren strives!


Du hast Recht! Ab jetzt kaufe ich Autos nicht mehr nach den Tests, sondern nach der Drehmomentkennlinie des Motors. Nichts ist aussagekräftiger als eine simulierte Kennlinie. Die Praxis ist egal.


----------



## MrStrive (6. Juni 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> Habe heute um 15 Uhr Versand und kommisionierungs Mail von Canyon fÃ¼r mein ES 9.0 in schwarz erhalten. Sieht so aus als wÃ¤re heute ein ganzer Container mit schwarz/goldenen Rahmen gekommen.
> Jungs spÃ¤testens am Wochenende wird das Teil ausgiebig getestet î.



!


----------



## Tiki84 (6. Juni 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Du hast Recht! Ab jetzt kaufe ich Autos nicht mehr nach den Tests, sondern nach der Drehmomentkennlinie des Motors. Nichts ist aussagekräftiger als eine simulierte Kennlinie. Die Praxis ist egal.


----------



## Der Flo (6. Juni 2011)

Pünktlich zur Lieferung meines Strives (morgen oder übermorgen) sind auch die neuen Pedale eingetroffen: Blackspire Sub4, super leichte 350g zu einem fairen Preis:


----------



## Radonpiranha (6. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Pünktlich zur Lieferung meines Strives (morgen oder übermorgen) sind auch die neuen Pedale eingetroffen: Blackspire Sub4, super leichte 350g zu einem fairen Preis:


Da hab ich lieber 40g mehr aber dafür + 2Pins ^^
NC-17 Sudpin 3 naja aber ich warte auf die 2012er CB Mallet's


----------



## Der Flo (6. Juni 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Da hab ich lieber 40g mehr aber dafür + 2Pins ^^
> NC-17 Sudpin 3 naja aber ich warte auf die 2012er CB Mallet's



Auch nicht schlecht die NC-17


----------



## Ewoodster (6. Juni 2011)

Habe die Wellgo MG1 gekauft. Sehen gleich aus wie die NC17 Sudpin, wiegen das selbe, sind aber 20â¬ gÃ¼nstiger. Die Pins sind einfache Madenschrauben, kann man im Falle des Falles im Baumarkt fÃ¼r nen Cent austauschen.


----------



## MLM (6. Juni 2011)

Habe heute mein ES 8.0 abgeholt (schwarz in L) - der Umwerfer wurde aufgrund von Problemen in der gesamten Marge auf den SLX geändert (habe einen Preisabzug dafür bekommen), für mich kein Grund gewesen das Rad doch nicht zu nehmen .


----------



## heckenheini (6. Juni 2011)

MLM schrieb:


> Habe heute mein ES 8.0 abgeholt (schwarz in L) - der Umwerfer wurde aufgrund von Problemen in der gesamten Marge auf den SLX geändert (habe einen Preisabzug dafür bekommen), für mich kein Grund gewesen das Rad doch nicht zu nehmen .



Und wieviel Preisabzug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radonpiranha (6. Juni 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Habe die Wellgo MG1 gekauft. Sehen gleich aus wie die NC17 Sudpin, wiegen das selbe, sind aber 20 günstiger. Die Pins sind einfache Madenschrauben, kann man im Falle des Falles im Baumarkt für nen Cent austauschen.



Sehen gleich aus ? naja auf den ersten Blick vielleicht weil meine Sudpins sind nur 15mm Dick (glaub mit pins) 
Aber Magnesiumkörper ist bestimmt auch ganz nett außerdem werde ich bald mal sehn ob ich mit Ordentlich spitz angefeilten Stahlschrauben noch mehr Grip erzielen kann


----------



## brokenarmsdude (6. Juni 2011)

mehr grip als bei den wellgos geht kaum, die reissen einem vom ansehen schon die beine auf


----------



## Radonpiranha (6. Juni 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> mehr grip als bei den wellgos geht kaum, die reissen einem vom ansehen schon die beine auf



^^ hab beim ersten Freeride (mit 100/100mm Tourer) einen unfreiwilligen Stempeltest von meinen Sudpins bekommen
Seitdem fahre ich kaum noch ohne meine O´neal Downhill Rocker


----------



## lahura (6. Juni 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> @Hans
> Erst mal Danke für die Fotos, aber....
> ......, auf dem 2ten Foto, hat das Sitzrohr da im unteren Bereich ne riesige Delle? Genau zwische Bashguard und Sitzstrebe.
> Auf den Original Canyon Fotos ist das Rohr nämlich auch da unten Rund



Gibts da schon irgendwelche Infos??? 

Bei allen Strive-Besitzern so mit der Delle?

Grüße,
Mario


----------



## brokenarmsdude (6. Juni 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> ^^ hab beim ersten Freeride (mit 100/100mm Tourer) einen unfreiwilligen Stempeltest von meinen Sudpins bekommen
> Seitdem fahre ich kaum noch ohne meine O´neal Downhill Rocker



Ich habe beide.. sudpin 3 S-pro und mg-1, mg1 ist einfach preis leistungs sieger... gibt halt hübschere und dünnere aber naja...


----------



## MLM (6. Juni 2011)

@ heckenheini: Ich bin bei einem Kaufpreis von ca. 2402 Euro angekommen, sprich ca. 17 Euro Nachlass für den Umwerfer.

@ lahura: Die Delle ist bei meinem 8er auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (6. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Pünktlich zur Lieferung meines Strives (morgen oder übermorgen) sind auch die neuen Pedale eingetroffen: Blackspire Sub4, super leichte 350g zu einem fairen Preis:




KAnnst du die mal bitte au fdie Waage schmeissen, was die wirklich wiegen? Herstellerangabe ist ja immer so ne Sache, aber 350 Gramm ist in der theorie schonmal ein Wort 
Sind ja auch aufwendig und dünn gefräst, von daher könnte es hinkommen, also las hören


----------



## bansaiman (6. Juni 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Gibts den inzwischen mal Test von Leuten hier aus'm Forum mit FOX RP23XV's bezüglich dem durchrauschen ? Würde mich interessieren ob's am Monarch liegt




HI,

also ganz ehrlich, halt eich das für das Bekannte Problem der Fox Air Familie, ich habe meinen RP 23 DRCV aus meinem Remedy auch aus dem Grund rausgeschimssen und bei Schilderung meines Einsatzzweckes bei der Dämpfersuche auch nur gehört, "dann nimm keinen FOx DHX, die machen das auch " . . . und zwar öfter. Die rauschen einfach gern durch die Mitte.
Also nimme Stahlfeder und sonst nen anderen Dämpfer. Ich fahre den Evolver mit voller Begeisterung sowhol bergauf als auch bei schönen Sprüngen und Drops :-D


----------



## konahoss90 (7. Juni 2011)

doktorbob schrieb:


> So, ich habe heute storniert. Jetzt ist wieder ein 8.0, schwarz in Größe L zur Verfügung. Liefertermin wäre die 24 kw gewesen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> doktorbob



Warum storniert? Ich würde liebend gerne deins nehmen. Hab' eins in L gold bestellt, das leider erst KW 28 kommen soll, aber anscheinend ist deins schon wieder ausverkauft ?



MLM schrieb:


> @ heckenheini: Ich bin bei einem Kaufpreis von ca. 2402 Euro angekommen, sprich ca. 17 Euro Nachlass für den Umwerfer.



Mittlerweile ist der SLX-Umwerfer auch in der Ausstattungsliste angegeben. War es denn ursprünglich ein XT-Umwerfer? Wir die Differenz automatisch verbucht?


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Juni 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> abbestellt!


Na wenn das mal kein Fehler war...




Der Flo schrieb:


> Pünktlich zur Lieferung meines Strives (morgen oder übermorgen) sind auch die neuen Pedale eingetroffen: Blackspire Sub4, super leichte 350g zu einem fairen Preis


Dazu hätte ich auch direkt eine Frage/Bitte: könntest du mal die Breite des Pedalkörpers (Aches-Außenrand) messen? Angegeben sind sie mit "Trittfläche (LxBxH): 92x92x17mm", ich wüsste mal gerne, ob das hinkommt. Suche derzeit eine Alternative zu den NS Bikes Aerial Pro - die scheibt es aber momentan nicht zu geben, zumindest nicht meinen Ansprüchen nach...




Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Da hab ich lieber 40g mehr aber dafür + 2Pins ^^
> NC-17 Sudpin 3


Na wenn du mehr Pins willst, kannst du ja einfach pro Seite in die freien Flächen noch je 1 Loch bohren und ein Gewinde rein schneiden, dann hast du sogar + 4 Pins 
Die Sudpin III fahre ich am Torque, die fliegen aber bald raus, weil mir die Trittfläche zu schmal ist...




Ewoodster schrieb:


> Habe die Wellgo MG1 gekauft.


Die MG1 haben den Vorteil, dass sie einen Tick breiter sind als die Sudpin III. Dafür sind sie aber VIEL zu dick und dematerialisieren sich sehr schnell bei gelegentlichem Steinkontakt. Die Lager sind auch nicht das Wahre.




bansaiman schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Evolver mit voller Begeisterung sowhol bergauf als auch bei schönen Sprüngen und Drops :-D


Der Evoler ist ein sehr guter Luftdämpfer, momentan vermutlich zusammen mit dem Vivid Air der beste. Nur schade, dass er wohl nicht ins Strive passen wird... (schau dir mal die Umlenk-Box an!)


----------



## Der Flo (7. Juni 2011)

bansaiman schrieb:


> KAnnst du die mal bitte au fdie Waage schmeissen, was die wirklich wiegen? Herstellerangabe ist ja immer so ne Sache, aber 350 Gramm ist in der theorie schonmal ein Wort
> Sind ja auch aufwendig und dünn gefräst, von daher könnte es hinkommen, also las hören



Die Pedale sind tatsächlich etwas schwerer; das eine wiegt 180 das andere 185g. Hat sich der Hersteller hier also um ein paar Gramm vertan. Meines Erachtens aber noch deutlich im Toleranzbereich.
Gruß!


----------



## Der Flo (7. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich auch direkt eine Frage/Bitte: könntest du mal die Breite des Pedalkörpers (Aches-Außenrand) messen? Angegeben sind sie mit "Trittfläche (LxBxH): 92x92x17mm", ich wüsste mal gerne, ob das hinkommt. Suche derzeit eine Alternative zu den NS Bikes Aerial Pro - die scheibt es aber momentan nicht zu geben, zumindest nicht meinen Ansprüchen nach...



Hier die Ergebnisse meiner Vermessung  Die Höhe ist mit 17mm korrekt angegeben (ohne Pins).


----------



## 22lightning (7. Juni 2011)

Bei mir kommen die Xpedo XMX 17 drauf. 



Falls jemand interesse hat, mein Kumpel hat sie in Rot und Grau bestellt und behält die Roten für sein Bike.
Also, wenn interesse besteht einfach eine PN und ich kann gerne vermitteln.


----------



## gotboost (7. Juni 2011)

Die sind aber mal unschön...


----------



## Tiki84 (7. Juni 2011)

die Pedalen sehen nach Transformers aus... aber sind jetzt auch nicht so übel!


----------



## Bagaluti (7. Juni 2011)

Habe grade ne mail von Canyon bekommen. Der Auftrag wird zusammengestellt und innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an DHL übergeben.
Mal ne Frage an die, die ihr Bike schon haben. Wird das diese Woche noch was? Bin über Pfingsten nämlich nicht da, möglicherweise wird das dann mit der Annahme problematisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onra1979 (7. Juni 2011)

Meinen Glückwunsch an diejenigen, die schon eine Mail oder sogar das Rad von Canyon erhalten haben. Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten, bis es bei mir so weit ist. Bestellt ist ein ES 9.0 in Gold. 

Ich hätte noch mal eine Frage zu dem Test in der aktuellen Bike. Wie kann es denn sein, das bei dem Canyon der Pedalrückschlag für 3 Kettenblätter berechnet wurde, obwohl nur zwei verbaut sind?


----------



## Bagaluti (7. Juni 2011)

onra1979 schrieb:


> Meinen Glückwunsch an diejenigen, die schon eine Mail oder sogar das Rad von Canyon erhalten haben. Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten, bis es bei mir so weit ist. Bestellt ist ein ES 9.0 in Gold.
> 
> Ich hätte noch mal eine Frage zu dem Test in der aktuellen Bike. Wie kann es denn sein, das bei dem Canyon der Pedalrückschlag für 3 Kettenblätter berechnet wurde, obwohl nur zwei verbaut sind?



Ich frage mich generell nach Aussagekraft und Systematik in diesen Bike Tests. Richtig nachvollziehen kann ich die nicht. Aber vielleicht bin ja auch nur zu blöde.


----------



## the_LTS_returns (7. Juni 2011)

Ciao Tutti

Frage: habe letzte Woche ein Strive 8.0 S in Schwarz telefonisch bestellt (geht nicht anders aus .ch). Bis jetzt habe ich aber weder per Email noch per Briefpost eine Bestätigung erhalten. Wird keine Bestätigung zugestellt? Oder war mein Schweizerhauchdeutsch so unverständlich? 
Ich will doch nicht den Abholtermin (KW24) verpassen.....


----------



## Der Flo (7. Juni 2011)

the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> Ciao Tutti
> 
> Frage: habe letzte Woche ein Strive 8.0 S in Schwarz telefonisch bestellt (geht nicht anders aus .ch). Bis jetzt habe ich aber weder per Email noch per Briefpost eine Bestätigung erhalten. Wird keine Bestätigung zugestellt? Oder war mein Schweizerhauchdeutsch so unverständlich?
> Ich will doch nicht den Abholtermin (KW24) verpassen.....



Im Zweifelsfall nochmal telefonisch nachfragen...


----------



## Radonpiranha (7. Juni 2011)

the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> Ciao Tutti
> 
> Frage: habe letzte Woche ein Strive 8.0 S in Schwarz telefonisch bestellt (geht nicht anders aus .ch). Bis jetzt habe ich aber weder per Email noch per Briefpost eine Bestätigung erhalten. Wird keine Bestätigung zugestellt? Oder war mein Schweizerhauchdeutsch so unverständlich?
> Ich will doch nicht den Abholtermin (KW24) verpassen.....



Wenn du letzte Woche erst bestellt hast wir dein Liefertermin wohl kaum schon nächste Woche sein !


----------



## the_LTS_returns (7. Juni 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Wenn du letzte Woche erst bestellt hast wir dein Liefertermin wohl kaum schon nächste Woche sein !



doch doch, der Liefertermin wurde mit KW24 angegeben und wurde mir am Telefon auch so bestätigt. Anscheinend wollten nicht so viele genau dieses Modell. Allerdings ist am Tag nach meiner Bestellung der Termin auf der HP (den ich nur mit Tricks aus .ch abfragen kann) auf KW32 gegangen.


----------



## rvmeu (7. Juni 2011)

the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> Ciao Tutti
> 
> Frage: habe letzte Woche ein Strive 8.0 S in Schwarz telefonisch bestellt (geht nicht anders aus .ch). Bis jetzt habe ich aber weder per Email noch per Briefpost eine Bestätigung erhalten. Wird keine Bestätigung zugestellt? Oder war mein Schweizerhauchdeutsch so unverständlich?
> Ich will doch nicht den Abholtermin (KW24) verpassen.....


Du konntest auch alles per mail erledigen...

Habe noch letzte Woche (31. Mai) ein Mail geschrieben und habe nur heute eine Antwort gehabt. 

Also vielleicht 2 Strive in der Schweiz nächste Woche!!

Schönen Nami


----------



## canyon241 (7. Juni 2011)

Also ich kann nur sagen das. Strive ist sowas von geil ich war in koblenz und habe es mir auch jetzt bestellt ich sags euch nur es lohnt sich


----------



## canyon241 (7. Juni 2011)

onra1979 schrieb:


> Meinen Glückwunsch an diejenigen, die schon eine Mail oder sogar das Rad von Canyon erhalten haben. Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten, bis es bei mir so weit ist. Bestellt ist ein ES 9.0 in Gold.
> 
> Ich hätte noch mal eine Frage zu dem Test in der aktuellen Bike. Wie kann es denn sein, das bei dem Canyon der Pedalrückschlag für 3 Kettenblätter berechnet wurde, obwohl nur zwei verbaut sind?




Ja das finde ich auch richtig geil sowas aber da stand auch das, das nur mit einem pc alles berechnet wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (7. Juni 2011)

Hatte eben bei Canyon angerufen, da ich noch etwas mitbestellen wollte. Habe dann gleich mal nach meinem Liefertermin für das ES 9.0 gefragt, da ja jetzt doch plötzlich einige ES 9.0 kommisioniert und ausgeliefert werden, die vorher eine Terminverschiebung Benachrichtigung erhalten hatten. Der Mitarbeiter hat aber nur auf die Briefpost verwiesen, da würden alle Infos zum Liefertermin drin stehen.

Naja, ich warte. Wenns kommt, dann kommts


----------



## nakNAK (7. Juni 2011)

Ich habe am 02.06. Mein Geld überwiesen und auch auf telefonische nachfrage keine Eingangsbestätigung. Dauert dass bei Canyon schonmal etwas länger oder läuft da etwas fasch


----------



## H1llnippler (7. Juni 2011)

zu dä schwiizer 

mir wurde es so erklärt, 2 wochen vor versand wird eine mail mit überweisungs angaben zugestellt u dan kann man noch bitzli euro down pokere  wurde mir vom telefondiesnt sogar geraten den euro kurs genau zu beobachten, drum sehe ich das gelassen mit der auslieferung

seit der bestellung ist mein ES9 23.4.11 schon ganze 160.- sfr billiger 

ist ja schon krass das es vielleicht wirklich 1:1 kann gehen, 2999  wechsel kurs SFR minus Deutscher Mwst

conker brown kw 26 abholzentrum Neuhaus


----------



## the_LTS_returns (7. Juni 2011)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> zu dä schwiizer
> 
> mir wurde es so erklärt, 2 wochen vor versand wird eine mail mit überweisungs angaben zugestellt u dan kann man noch bitzli euro down pokere  wurde mir vom telefondiesnt sogar geraten den euro kurs genau zu beobachten, drum sehe ich das gelassen mit der auslieferung
> 
> ...



hmm, ich bezahle per KK. Habe aber nicht mal eine Reservation auf der Karte.
Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

1. Wir bezahlen den gesamten Betrag inkl .de MwST
2. Bei der Einfuhr verzollen (.ch 8% MwST)
3. Die Formulare an Canyon schicken, welche dann die .de MwST (19%!) zurückerstatten


----------



## rvmeu (7. Juni 2011)

the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> hmm, ich bezahle per KK. Habe aber nicht mal eine Reservation auf der Karte.
> Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
> 
> 1. Wir bezahlen den gesamten Betrag inkl .de MwST
> ...


Habe auch per KK...  leider im Januar bezahlt... Euro sah billig aus aber nicht billiger als jetzt!!! 

Sonst, du hast ja richtig verstanden.


----------



## Kolja_ (7. Juni 2011)

Aktueller Stand bezüglich meines defekten Dämpfers von Canyon:
Dämpfer letzten Mittwoch hingeschickt, Wareneingang gestern. Der Dämpfer wurde natürlich zum Hersteller geschickt; Rücksprache mit dem Werkstattmeister ergab:  Leihdämpfer oder neuer Dämpfer nicht möglich, da aktueller Warenbestand des Dämpfers bei 0. "Zusage", dass ich asap einen Ersatzdämpfer bekomme, weil der Dämpfer ja im Neurad defekt war.
Sollte ich bis zur Rücksendung des Dämpfers durch den Hersteller warten, dauert das sicher mindestens 14 Tage.

Auch wenn Canyon da nix für kann (zumindest nicht dafür, dass der Dämpfer kaputt ist): ich kotz gleich! :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spiike (7. Juni 2011)

rvmeu schrieb:


> Also vielleicht 2 Strive in der Schweiz nächste Woche!!


 

Zwei ???


----------



## the_LTS_returns (7. Juni 2011)

rvmeu schrieb:


> Habe auch per KK...  leider im Januar bezahlt... Euro sah billig aus aber nicht billiger als jetzt!!!
> 
> Sonst, du hast ja richtig verstanden.



Punkt 2 wird ja witzig: Beim Zoll anhalten und sagen "Ja Herr Zöllner, ich habe was zu verzollen!" ?!?!?!


----------



## Bagaluti (7. Juni 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand bezüglich meines defekten Dämpfers von Canyon:
> Dämpfer letzten Mittwoch hingeschickt, Wareneingang gestern. Der Dämpfer wurde natürlich zum Hersteller geschickt; Rücksprache mit dem Werkstattmeister ergab:  Leihdämpfer oder neuer Dämpfer nicht möglich, da aktueller Warenbestand des Dämpfers bei 0. "Zusage", dass ich asap einen Ersatzdämpfer bekomme, weil der Dämpfer ja im Neurad defekt war.
> Sollte ich bis zur Rücksendung des Dämpfers durch den Hersteller warten, dauert das sicher mindestens 14 Tage.
> 
> Auch wenn Canyon da nix für kann (zumindest nicht dafür, dass der Dämpfer kaputt ist): ich kotz gleich! :kotz:




Verständlich! Irgendwie rechne ich ja auch noch mit so nem Schei**. In so einem Falle wäre der Bikeurlaub ja wirklich im Eimer.
Und wenn du dir einen kaufst und den Eingeschickten dann später wieder verkaufst. Dann könntest du wenigstens fahren.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (7. Juni 2011)

die schweiz ist ja für steuerhinterziehung bekannt ;P


----------



## Der Flo (7. Juni 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Auch wenn Canyon da nix für kann (zumindest nicht dafür, dass der Dämpfer kaputt ist): ich kotz gleich! :kotz:



Ganz ehrlich, ich hätte schon längst gekotzt! Arme Sau


----------



## Kolja_ (7. Juni 2011)

Danke. Ich kann mich ganz gut beherrschen in diese Richtung.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (7. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Na wenn das mal kein Fehler war...



das rocky hatte ich schon von anfang an im auge nur wars neu zu teuer und jetzt hat sich der freund nach der bestellung die verletzung zu gelegt. die ganzen probs waren mir zu viel und dem slayer fehlt nur ne kefü nen breiter lenker und ein 2,4"er reifen!


----------



## H1llnippler (7. Juni 2011)

rvmeu schrieb:


> Habe auch per KK...  leider im Januar bezahlt... Euro sah billig aus aber nicht billiger als jetzt!!!
> 
> Sonst, du hast ja richtig verstanden.



hmm??? wieso den das, war ja absehbar das der noch tiefer geht

aber mir wurde auch nicht angeboten direkt zu zahlen, KK o Ebanking u das dan die daten per mail




> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> 
> Wir haben das UPS - Abholzentrum Oberteuringen/Neuhaus als Lieferadresse für Ihre Bestellung VA******* aufgenommen.
> ...



am telefon wie besagt 2 wochen vor versand


----------



## MLM (7. Juni 2011)

@ konahoss90: Mir wurde zuerst eine Verrechnung mit Zubehör in Aussicht gestellt, der (andere) Verkäufer an der Kasse hat das dann aber vom Kaufpreis abgezogen, fände ich anders auch nicht ganz fair.

Ich habe heute meine erste Ausfahrt gehabt. Auch wenn ich Anfänger in Sachen MTB bin, das Rad (ES 8.0) fährt sich berghoch leichtfüßig und bergab einfach nur geil, da es wirklich fast alle Unebenheiten ohne Probleme schluckt.


----------



## randi (7. Juni 2011)

Irgendwie fehlen hier die Fahrberichte. Anscheinende kommen die Jungs nicht mehr an den PC, weil Sie nur noch mit den Strive`s unterwegs sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (7. Juni 2011)

bei mir wärs so


----------



## Felix95 (7. Juni 2011)

Heut bin ich wieder mal gefahren und muss sagen :

Das Rad ist genial!!!

Es macht dermaßen Spaß den Berg runterzubrettern.
Das Fahrwerk ist genial wenn man es mal richtig abgestimmt hat.
Die Lyrik ist richtig gut bis auf das 2step.
Der Monarch gibt zwar schnell viel ferderweg frei aber mit dem richtigen luftdruck schlägt nicht zu oft durch.
Wer mehr wissen will einfach fragen


----------



## randi (7. Juni 2011)

Felix95 schrieb:


> Wer mehr wissen will einfach fragen


Bitte mal etwas zum Dämpfer- und Gabelsetup sagen. Und wie es gefahren wird. Wird gesprungen und wenn wie weit/tief, raucht der Dämpfer durch.....


----------



## Felix95 (7. Juni 2011)

@ randi : also die gabel fahre ich relativ weich den Dämpfer auch jedoch muss ich sagen dass der dämpfer etwas mehr Luft vertragen kann da er teilweise bei Landungen durchschlägt. Ja springen tu ich auch mit dem Strive jedoch noch nicht hoch da ich mich erst an das Rad gewohnen muss. Der Dämpfer/Hinterbau gibt schnell den Federweg frei deshalb empfehle ich mit 15-20 % SAG zu fahren ( das müsste passen ich fahre zur zeit mit 30% aber mit so viel SAG schlägt er relativ häufig durch.


----------



## randi (7. Juni 2011)

Hi Felix,

vielen Dank für den Bericht. Bei richtig harten Landungen darf die Federung auch mal auf Block gehen.


----------



## cryzz (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo an alle Strive-Besitzer,

ich habe gestern auch mein ES8.0 bekommen und find das Bike einfach nur geil.
Ein Punkt gefällt mir aber nicht so! Der Hinterreifen hat zur rechten Kettenstrebe am Yoke nur ca. 2-3 mm Platz, während  es links ca. 7 mm sind.  An den Sitzstreben sieht es aber mittig aus. Ist das bei euch auch so?

Ciao
Chris


----------



## Deleted 77507 (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
habe auch seit gestern ein 7.0 (habe von einem 9.0 downgegradet, war die richtige Entscheidung). Die gesparten 1k  kann ich bei Prof. Dr. Mang am Bodensee in Fettweg investieren. 

Nun zum Fahren: Ich kann Felix95 nur zustimmen. Federgabel ist sehr gut und spicht geschmeidig an. 2-Step ist einfach zu bedienen, warten wir mal ab wie es hält. Der Dämpfer ist auch in Ordnung, benötigt bei meinen 74kg ca. 13 bar (Sag zwischen 25% und 30 %), Durschläge hat ich noch keine, Sprünge vielleicht 50cm flat. Der Hinterbau ist supersmooth, fast schon eine Sänfte, mir gefällt er richtig gut. 10cm Bordstein werden fast komplett geschluckt.

In Summe ist das Rad richtig wendig (im vgl. zum Nerve AM) und fährt dahin wohin man guckt. Es macht einfach richtig Spass.

Bremse habe ich eine Code Silber nachgerüstet und die ist der Oberhammer...
Grüße, Loosi


----------



## Felix95 (7. Juni 2011)

@ Loosi : Das Absenken der Lyrik mit 2 Step funktioniert perfekt aber das Ausfedern funktioniert bei mir nicht wie gewollt, da sie erst ausfedert wenn ich anhalte und das VR hochhebe :/


----------



## Bagaluti (7. Juni 2011)

cryzz schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Strive-Besitzer,
> 
> ich habe gestern auch mein ES8.0 bekommen und find das Bike einfach nur geil.
> Ein Punkt gefällt mir aber nicht so! Der Hinterreifen hat zur rechten Kettenstrebe am Yoke nur ca. 2-3 mm Platz, während  es links ca. 7 mm sind.  An den Sitzstreben sieht es aber mittig aus. Ist das bei euch auch so?
> ...



Photo? Lass mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (7. Juni 2011)

Felix95 schrieb:


> @ Loosi : Das Absenken der Lyrik mit 2 Step funktioniert perfekt aber das Ausfedern funktioniert bei mir nicht wie gewollt, da sie erst ausfedert wenn ich anhalte und das VR hochhebe :/



zu wenig Druck ?


----------



## heckenheini (7. Juni 2011)

Felix95 schrieb:


> @ Loosi : Das Absenken der Lyrik mit 2 Step funktioniert perfekt aber das Ausfedern funktioniert bei mir nicht wie gewollt, da sie erst ausfedert wenn ich anhalte und das VR hochhebe :/



Das 2-Step System ist auch nicht dazu gedacht es während der Fahrt zu bedienen, sonst gäb es dafür bestimmt nen Lenker-Remote


----------



## Radonpiranha (7. Juni 2011)

Loosi schrieb:


> Bremse habe ich eine Code Silber nachgerüstet und die ist der Oberhammer...
> Grüße, Loosi



Hab auch schon überlegt Elixir gegen Code zu tauschen nicht wegen meinem 60kg ^^ sonder einfach weil die Standfestigkeit und Dosierbarkeit noch ne ecke besser sind (hab sie bei Canyon an einem Torque Dropzone und dem FRX LTD getestet und fand sie geil aber mal sehn was meine Elixir nach dem einfahren am ES 9 black/gold so bringt


----------



## Fell (7. Juni 2011)

Habe mal ne Frage zu den Easton Haven Laufräder beim ES 9.0. Sind das Tubless Felgen bzw. ist das ganze Laufrad als Tubless aufgebaut? Ich frage deshalb, weil der Link zur Anleitung auf der Canyon Seite zu Tubless Felgen führ. Auf der Canyon Seite selbst finde ich jetzt adhoc nichts genaues über die Laufräder.


----------



## maxl_nbg (7. Juni 2011)

Habe heute mein 7er bekommen. Wenn man den richtigen Luftdruck findet, rauscht der Dämpfer nicht durch, ist aber immer noch feinfühlig. Fährt sich bergab richtig gut. Bergauf bin ich von meinem Stumpi dann doch etwas verwöhnt.

Zwei negative Punkt gibts dennoch.
1. Die Schaltung war mies eingestellt, um nicht zu sagen garnicht.
2. Wenn man sich drauf setzt und der Dämpfer ein bisschen einfedert, gibt es irgendwo im Bereich des vordersten Lagers der Wippe oder Unterrohr oder was weiß ich was ein lautes dumpfes knacken. Wenn man dann einmal drauf sitzt und nicht wieder voll ausfedert, hört man nichts. Beim fahren hört man auch nichts davon.

Ach und ein Punkt, den ich vom Stumpi mit Elixir R und 203er Scheibe schon kenne kommt langsam durch, je mehr die Bremse eingefahren ist. Ein komisches Ruckeln an der vorderen Bremse, als hätte man ABS oder so, nur spührt man nix am Bremshebel. Daran hatte sich auch schon ein Specialized Concept Store die Zähne ausgebissen, der das Problem von vielen Rädern kennt.


----------



## aurbans (7. Juni 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Habe mal ne Frage zu den Easton Haven Laufräder beim ES 9.0. Sind das Tubless Felgen bzw. ist das ganze Laufrad als Tubless aufgebaut? Ich frage deshalb, weil der Link zur Anleitung auf der Canyon Seite zu Tubless Felgen führ. Auf der Canyon Seite selbst finde ich jetzt adhoc nichts genaues über die Laufräder.


Die Felge kann problemlos mit Reifen bis zu 2,5 Zoll Breite bestückt  werden, gleichzeitig ermöglicht die UST-Kompatibilität die einfache  Montage von Tubeless-Reifen ohne Mehrgewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radonpiranha (7. Juni 2011)

aurbans schrieb:


> Die Felge kann problemlos mit Reifen bis zu 2,5 Zoll Breite bestückt  werden, gleichzeitig ermöglicht die UST-Kompatibilität die einfache  Montage von Tubeless-Reifen ohne Mehrgewicht.



Ja, klar  aber ist sie auch am ES9 und ESX 9SL in Tubeless verbaut  steht ja nirgendwo und sehen tut man's von außen auch nicht


----------



## aurbans (7. Juni 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Ja, klar  aber ist sie auch am ES9 und ESX 9SL in Tubeless verbaut  steht ja nirgendwo und sehen tut man's von außen auch nicht


Nein,es sind normale Reifen mit Schlauch verbaut,aber die Felgen sind Tubeless tauglich.http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...=19436;page=1;menu=1000,2,140,17;mid=97;pgc=0


----------



## Der Flo (7. Juni 2011)

cryzz schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Strive-Besitzer,
> 
> ich habe gestern auch mein ES8.0 bekommen und find das Bike einfach nur geil.
> Ein Punkt gefällt mir aber nicht so! Der Hinterreifen hat zur rechten Kettenstrebe am Yoke nur ca. 2-3 mm Platz, während  es links ca. 7 mm sind.  An den Sitzstreben sieht es aber mittig aus. Ist das bei euch auch so?
> ...



Habe heute auch mein Strive bekommen - 8.0 in L. Ich habe gerade nochmals nachgeschaut, bei mir ist das auch so. Aber wird schon stimmen, wenn's bei allen so ist...

Mein erster Eindruck: Das recht leichte Wegkippen des Lenkers war zu spüren (wurde Anfangs im Forum bereits dirskutiert). Nach ca. 1h Bremsen einfahren und Fahrwerk-Setup ist davon aber nix mehr zu spüren. Der Hinterbau ist super weich, so, wie ich es mir gewünscht habe. Habe mich also schnell daran gewöhnt. Und das trotz nur 15-20% SAG. Die Gabel spricht etwas zäh an. Man spürt förmlich den Losbrechmoment. Aber wird sich bestimmt noch was mit der Zeit bessern. Das Fahrwerk insgesamt ist sehr angenehm/schluckfreudig und dennoch finde ich das Rad sehr agil/wendig. Feedback vom Boden ist m.E. Sehr direkt. Als Reverb-Neuling muss ich sagen, dass ich positiv von der Funktion überrascht bin. Bisher habe ich immer nur vor längeren Downhills den Sattel versenkt. Mit der Reverb macht es tierischen Spaß ständig, je nach Gelände, kleine Anpassungen der Sitzhöhe vorzunehmen. Kann dat Dingen wirklich jedem empfehlen! Grüße!


----------



## Radonpiranha (8. Juni 2011)

aurbans schrieb:


> Nein,es sind normale Reifen mit Schlauch verbaut,aber die Felgen sind Tubeless tauglich.http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...=19436;page=1;menu=1000,2,140,17;mid=97;pgc=0



Das sie TL-Ready sind wusste ich aber nicht ob Schläuche verbaut werden
Ich baue nach dem ersten Platten (wenn einer kommen sollte, ich hatte 3 Jahre keinen ) auf Tubeless um mit Oko Dichtmilch


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Hier die Ergebnisse meiner Vermessung  Die Höhe ist mit 17mm korrekt angegeben (ohne Pins).


Wow, das ist ja mal ein Service, danke!  Bei den beiden Maßen der Breite muss ich aber gerade nochmal nachhaken... die 94mm sind die Breite des Pedalkörpers und die 105mm sind im Prinzip die Länge der Achse - richtig? Weil nur bis zum Dichtgummi gemessen, kann das nicht ganz hin kommen  Größer als die NS Aerial Pro sind sie dann aber auch nicht, allerdings etwas günstiger und leichter. Dafür findet man im Netz auch recht viele solche Bilder 




Bagaluti schrieb:


> Ich frage mich generell nach Aussagekraft und Systematik in diesen Bike Tests. Richtig nachvollziehen kann ich die nicht.


Tests sind Schall und Rauch... einfach ignorieren und selbst ein Bild machen!




_chilla_ schrieb:


> das rocky hatte ich schon von anfang an im auge nur wars neu zu teuer und jetzt hat sich der freund nach der bestellung die verletzung zu gelegt. die ganzen probs waren mir zu viel


Ich meinte nur, nicht dass du jetzt den Teufel mit dem Belzebub ausgetrieben hast...! Einige Kumpels sind das Slyer probegefahren und meinen einstimmig, dass es [zensiert]nicht so gut[/zensiert] sei 




Felix95 schrieb:


> Die Lyrik ist richtig gut bis auf das 2step.


Na der Defekt ist ja leicht zu beheben 




Loosi schrieb:


> Federgabel ist sehr gut und spicht geschmeidig an.


Na wenn du die jetzt schon gut findest, wirst du in ein paar Wochen nochmal angenehm überrascht werden 




Felix95 schrieb:


> Das Absenken der Lyrik mit 2 Step funktioniert perfekt aber das Ausfedern funktioniert bei mir nicht wie gewollt, da sie erst ausfedert wenn ich anhalte und das VR hochhebe :/


Das ist normal, das ist bei 2-Step einfach so. Aber anhalten muss man deshalb doch nicht. Zieh einfach während dem Fahren das Vorderrad kurz hoch oder mach einen kurzen Wheelie - steht sogar so im Manual, glaube ich


----------



## cryzz (8. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Habe heute auch mein Strive bekommen - 8.0 in L. Ich habe gerade nochmals nachgeschaut, bei mir ist das auch so. Aber wird schon stimmen, wenn's bei allen so ist...



Das ist die noch die Frage, ob es bei allen so ist!? Ich finde hält 2mm Luft zur Kettenstrebe (Yoke) nicht gerade viel. Beim Fahren kanns da mal leicht schleifen!

Grüße
Chris


----------



## gremlino (8. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Die Gabel spricht etwas zäh an. Man spürt förmlich den Losbrechmoment.



Mit Einmachgummis oder Kabelbindern beide Bremshebel Richtung Lenker fixieren (Bremse ziehen) und das Rad mal über Kopf eine Nacht stehen lassen. Dann werden die Schaumgummis in der Fox richtig mit Öl getränkt und können sich vollsaugen, dann geht se direkt besser. 

Ansonsten danke für die Berichte, weiter so!


----------



## Der Flo (8. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Mit Einmachgummis oder Kabelbindern beide Bremshebel Richtung Lenker fixieren (Bremse ziehen) und das Rad mal über Kopf eine Nacht stehen lassen. Dann werden die Schaumgummis in der Fox richtig mit Öl getränkt und können sich vollsaugen, dann geht se direkt besser.
> 
> Ansonsten danke für die Berichte, weiter so!



Super, danke für den Tip!


----------



## Der Flo (8. Juni 2011)

@Smubob: Wenn ich die Pedale so hinbekomme sehe ich auh nicht groß anders aus  Aber hast schon Recht, durch die Leichtbauweise wirken sie im Vergleich zu den klobigen DMR V8 sehr filigran.
Sorry, der Pfeil der Achslänge ist nicht korrekt. Der sollte bis zum Gewinde gehen, also quasi genau bis zum Ende der Kurbel/Beginn des Bedals (dort, wo man den Schrauhenschlüssel anlegt).


----------



## Bagaluti (8. Juni 2011)

Das Bike ist da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onra1979 (8. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Das Bike ist da.


 
Dann verkürze uns doch die Zeit mit Fotos und einem schönen ersten Fahrbericht...!


----------



## manolo26 (8. Juni 2011)

Fotos fotos !!!!!


----------



## Bagaluti (8. Juni 2011)

onra1979 schrieb:


> Dann verkürze uns doch die Zeit mit Fotos und einem schönen ersten Fahrbericht...!



Es schifft in Strömen, ich bin noch auf der Arbeit. Photos werde ich später aber machen!


----------



## MrStrive (8. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Es schifft in Strömen, ich bin noch auf der Arbeit. Photos werde ich später aber machen!



Bei mir ist der DHL-Status immer noch auf 20%


----------



## Bagaluti (8. Juni 2011)

Also bei mir ging das jetzt fix. Montag gefragt was los ist, Dienstag kamen die mails, Mittwoch 10.15 Uhr war das Bike da. 

Bleibt zu hoffen, das alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## MrStrive (8. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Also bei mir ging das jetzt fix. Montag gefragt was los ist, Dienstag kamen die mails, Mittwoch 10.15 Uhr war das Bike da.
> 
> Bleibt zu hoffen, das alles in Ordnung ist.



Ging die Sendeverfolgung von DHL bei dir?


----------



## Der Flo (8. Juni 2011)

Mache heute Abend mal ein paar Detailaufnahmen für die Wartenden...


----------



## Bagaluti (8. Juni 2011)

Ja. Hat bestens funktioniert.


----------



## MrStrive (8. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Ja. Hat bestens funktioniert.



Dann stimmt bei meiner Bestellung was nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagaluti (8. Juni 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Dann stimmt bei meiner Bestellung was nicht



Seit wann geht es denn nicht weiter?


----------



## MrStrive (8. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Seit wann geht es denn nicht weiter?



Also am Montag habe ich die Mail bekommen das es an DHL ging. Seitdem ist der Status unverändert


----------



## 4Stroke (8. Juni 2011)

Weiß jemand ob für *2012 Änderungen am Canyon Strive* vorgesehen sind?
Gerade was den Hinterbau betrifft, so dass man ev. andere Dämpfer verwenden kann mit ABG.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Mit Einmachgummis oder Kabelbindern beide Bremshebel Richtung Lenker fixieren (Bremse ziehen) [...]


Wozu DAS denn? 




gremlino schrieb:


> Dann werden die Schaumgummis in der Fox richtig mit Öl getränkt und können sich vollsaugen


Das stimmt übrigens nicht. Die Filz-Ringe sitzen ÜBER der Öldichtung - so lange diese intakt ist, wird das Öl nicht bis zu den Ringen kommen  Es wird aber die Dichtung selbst wieder gut mit Öl benetzt, daher stimmt der letzte Teil schon - sie spricht dann wieder besser an. Ist vor allem nach längerer Standzeit zu empfehlen. Kurz durchfedern im upside-down Zustand nicht vergessen!




Der Flo schrieb:


> Sorry, der Pfeil der Achslänge ist nicht korrekt. Der sollte bis zum Gewinde gehen, also quasi genau bis zum Ende der Kurbel/Beginn des Bedals (dort, wo man den Schrauhenschlüssel anlegt).


Alles klar, danke nochmals für die Info. Dann sind die effektiv sogar schmäler als die Aerial Pro - schade! Weitersuchen...


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. Juni 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Also am Montag habe ich die Mail bekommen das es an DHL ging. Seitdem ist der Status unverändert



Habe gerade auch mit 2 Paketen Probleme mit der DHL seit Montag.
Status bleibt unverändert.

Nachsendeauftrag ist erstmal mühsam, sonst ruf morgen bei Canyon oder der DHL an.


----------



## bloodyludy (8. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wozu DAS denn?
> 
> 
> Das stimmt übrigens nicht. Die Filz-Ringe sitzen ÜBER der Öldichtung - so lange diese intakt ist, wird das Öl nicht bis zu den Ringen kommen  Es wird aber die Dichtung selbst wieder gut mit Öl benetzt, daher stimmt der letzte Teil schon - sie spricht dann wieder besser an. Ist vor allem nach längerer Standzeit zu empfehlen. Kurz durchfedern im upside-down Zustand nicht vergessen!



Mutmaß-Modus an:
Auslaufen der offenen Ausgleichsbehälter vielleicht? Bei gezogener Bremse sollten die durch die Geberkolben geschlossen sein, oder?
Sollte bei Bremsen mit integriertem Ausgleichsbehälter (z.B. Elixir) nicht der Fall sein.

Zum schmieren der Filzringe hilft nur Abstreifringe runter. Sollte man eh immer mal wieder machen. Fett z.B. Ultraslick hält dort als Fettpackung zudem länger, als ein niedrigviskoses Dämpferöl, kriecht aber nicht IN die Filzringe. Ist eine Garantie und Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (8. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Mutmaß-Modus an:
> Auslaufen der offenen Ausgleichsbehälter vielleicht? Bei gezogener Bremse sollten die durch die Geberkolben geschlossen sein, oder?
> Sollte bei Bremsen mit integriertem Ausgleichsbehälter (z.B. Elixir) nicht der Fall sein.



Richtitsch bzw. fast! Die gezogene Bremse bewirkt, dass sich mögliche Luft im System nicht verteilen kann. Und bevor ich mir bei jeder Bremse überlege, wie der Ausgleichsbehälter liegt, schreibe ich generell immer Bremse ziehen (auch wenn es bei manchen Bremsen egal ist), so ist man immer auf der richtigen Seite.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Zum schmieren der Filzringe hilft nur Abstreifringe runter. Sollte man eh immer mal wieder machen.


Da würde ich dann aber eher einfach die Standrohre rausziehen, dürfte deutlich einfacher sein.




gremlino schrieb:


> Richtitsch bzw. fast! Die gezogene Bremse bewirkt, dass sich mögliche Luft im System nicht verteilen kann.


Hmm, damit hatte ich bisher keine Probleme. Aber leuchtet ein.


----------



## gotboost (8. Juni 2011)

Sollte auch im Neuzustan erstmal das Casting abziehen und ordentlich Fett und Öl zur schmierung, dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## accucore (8. Juni 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Also am Montag habe ich die Mail bekommen das es an DHL ging. Seitdem ist der Status unverändert




Bei mir wars so ....
Letzte Woche Montag die kommissionierungs Email dann Tage erst mal nichts. Als ich nachgefragt habe sagten sie das es ein Fehler bei ihnen war am nächsten Tag gehts das Paket sofort raus. Tage später...DHL Nummer bekommen die aber nicht funktioniert....


----------



## MrStrive (8. Juni 2011)

accucore schrieb:


> Bei mir wars so ....
> Letzte Woche Montag die kommissionierungs Email dann Tage erst mal nichts. Als ich nachgefragt habe sagten sie das es ein Fehler bei ihnen war am nächsten Tag gehts das Paket sofort raus. Tage später...DHL Nummer bekommen die aber nicht funktioniert....



Und wann hast du es schlussendlich bekommen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Sollte auch im Neuzustan erstmal das Casting abziehen und ordentlich Fett und Öl zur schmierung, dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite.


Ja, das ist eigentlich immer am besten. Viele haben davor allerdings gewisse Skrupel bei einem Neuteil...


----------



## accucore (8. Juni 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Und wann hast du es schlussendlich bekommen?



Also bis heute noch nichts


----------



## FreerideNRW (8. Juni 2011)

Gibt es hier schon *Fahrberichte zum Hinterbau* des Strives?


----------



## cryzz (8. Juni 2011)

cryzz schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Strive-Besitzer,
> 
> ich habe gestern auch mein ES8.0 bekommen und find das Bike einfach nur geil.
> Ein Punkt gefällt mir aber nicht so! Der Hinterreifen hat zur rechten Kettenstrebe am Yoke nur ca. 2-3 mm Platz, während  es links ca. 7 mm sind.  An den Sitzstreben sieht es aber mittig aus. Ist das bei euch auch so?
> ...



So jetzt mal noch ein paar Bilder dazu!
Und wie siehts bei euch aus?











Gruß
Chris


----------



## mohlo (8. Juni 2011)

cryzz schrieb:


> [/URL]



Das sieht aber arg eng aus... warum macht man so was?! Bei meinem 2011er AM habe ich mehr Platz zwischen Mantel und Hinterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Flo (8. Juni 2011)

cryzz schrieb:


> Das ist die noch die Frage, ob es bei allen so ist!? Ich finde hält 2mm Luft zur Kettenstrebe (Yoke) nicht gerade viel. Beim Fahren kanns da mal leicht schleifen!
> 
> Grüße
> Chris



Also ich habe mal das Bike beim Rollen in Schräglage gebracht und dann mal ordentlich reingetreten. Auch mit größter Gewalt bekomme ich die Reifen nicht gegen den Rahmen gedrückt. Passt also aus meiner Sicht. Mir ist auch aufgefallen, warum die Bauweise so ist: Rechts ist die Strebe enger am Reifen, da mehr Platz für die Kettenblätter benötigt wird.


----------



## konahoss90 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich werde schon ganz neidisch, wenn ich die ersten Fahrberichte und Fotos sehe..   Meins kommt leider nach erneuter Verzögerung in KW 28 :-(


----------



## FXP_Freak (8. Juni 2011)

So leute ich bin raus. werde morgen mein es 9.0 stornieren. hab mir gerade ein rotwild re1 comp gekauft und bin überglücklich  und das beste nächste woche kann ich es abholen


----------



## maxl_nbg (8. Juni 2011)

maxl_nbg schrieb:


> Habe heute mein 7er bekommen. Wenn man den richtigen Luftdruck findet, rauscht der Dämpfer nicht durch, ist aber immer noch feinfühlig. Fährt sich bergab richtig gut. Bergauf bin ich von meinem Stumpi dann doch etwas verwöhnt.
> 
> Zwei negative Punkt gibts dennoch.
> 1. Die Schaltung war mies eingestellt, um nicht zu sagen garnicht.
> ...



Hat denn jemand von den glücklichen, die auch schon ihr Rad haben ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Der Flo (8. Juni 2011)

Servus Leute,

hier die versprochenen Bilder.


----------



## Der Flo (8. Juni 2011)

Und noch ein paar Bilder 

Auf den letzten sieht man, dass mein Hinterrad nicht so extrem an der Seite ist. Bei der oberen Strebe scheint es sogar mittig zu sitzen, nur bei der Unteren gibt es die ungleichen Abstände...

Wenn ihr noch bestimmte Aufnahmen wollt sagt Bescheid!


----------



## Der Flo (8. Juni 2011)

maxl_nbg schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand von den glücklichen, die auch schon ihr Rad haben ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



Also meine Schaltung ist perfekt eingestellt. Mein Bike ist absolut sauber abgestimmt, kein knarzen, kein quietschen. Einzig dieses "ABS" habe ich auch ein wenig. Bei mir äußert es sich so, dass die Bremskraft an bestimmten Radstellungen immer zu- und abnimmt. Mein Bruder hat dieses Phänomen sehr viel deutlicher an seinem Nerve AM (gleiche Bremse). Der Experte aus einem Radladen meinte, das liegt an der günstigen Kaltschmiede oder -Walztechnik. Dadurch ist die Scheibe nicht einheitlich dick und es kommt zu diesem unschönen Effekt. Mal sehen, wenn die Bremsen komplett eingebremst sind werde ich entscheiden, ob ich reklamiere...


----------



## maxl_nbg (8. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Also meine Schaltung ist perfekt eingestellt. Mein Bike ist absolut sauber abgestimmt, kein knarzen, kein quietschen. Einzig dieses "ABS" habe ich auch ein wenig. Bei mir äußert es sich so, dass die Bremskraft an bestimmten Radstellungen immer zu- und abnimmt. Mein Bruder hat dieses Phänomen sehr viel deutlicher an seinem Nerve AM (gleiche Bremse). Der Experte aus einem Radladen meinte, das liegt an der günstigen Kaltschmiede oder -Walztechnik. Dadurch ist die Scheibe nicht einheitlich dick und es kommt zu diesem unschönen Effekt. Mal sehen, wenn die Bremsen komplett eingebremst sind werde ich entscheiden, ob ich reklamiere...



Ja genau das ist das Phänomen! Gibts da keine Scheiben von Drittanbietern, die zur Elixir passen?


----------



## fkal (8. Juni 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=211150&d=1307555569

was isn das für eine bremsaufnahme? 

gabs die damals schon beim eurobike modell? ich behaupte jetzt nämlich mal "nein"???

Oh, München... Rahmengröße? Probefahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (8. Juni 2011)

FXP_Freak schrieb:


> So leute ich bin raus. werde morgen mein es 9.0 stornieren. hab mir gerade ein rotwild re1 comp gekauft und bin überglücklich  und das beste nächste woche kann ich es abholen



Wenn ich das Geld hätte...


----------



## Der Flo (8. Juni 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=211150&d=1307555569
> 
> was isn das für eine bremsaufnahme?
> 
> ...



L, Siedlung am Perlacher Forst - komm' vorbei!


----------



## Bagaluti (8. Juni 2011)

So siehts nach dem Auspacken aus. Man achte auf den Flaschenhalter  Bei meinem ist genug Platz zwischen Hinterbau und Reifen.


----------



## nakNAK (8. Juni 2011)

kurze frage: hab vor 7 tagen die 2500euro überwiesen und bis heute keine eingangsbestätigung. ist die buchhaltung bei canyon öfter mal so langsam? oder läuft dort vllt. etwas falsch? angerufen und nahcgefragt hab ich shcon, mit dem ergebnis: "kein geld da. vllt braucht die buchhaltung länger..."

mache mir sorgen 


@bagaluti: hat sich das lange warten doch gelohnt?


----------



## Chicane (8. Juni 2011)

Wie fährt sich denn nu der RP23? Und welche Tunes hat er?


----------



## Bagaluti (8. Juni 2011)

nakNAK schrieb:


> kurze frage: hab vor 7 tagen die 2500euro überwiesen und bis heute keine eingangsbestätigung. ist die buchhaltung bei canyon öfter mal so langsam? oder läuft dort vllt. etwas falsch? angerufen und nahcgefragt hab ich shcon, mit dem ergebnis: "kein geld da. vllt braucht die buchhaltung länger..."
> 
> mache mir sorgen
> 
> ...



Ja, das Bike hat was . Obwohl es ungewohnt ist. Bin bislang nur mein Hardtail gewöhnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkal (8. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> L, Siedlung am Perlacher Forst - komm' vorbei!



*sabber*....auch noch die vermutlich passende rahmengröße... werd mir deinen benutzernamen mal notieren und mich in ein paar wochen melden...


----------



## nakNAK (8. Juni 2011)

nakNAK schrieb:


> kurze frage: hab vor 7 tagen die 2500euro überwiesen und bis heute keine eingangsbestätigung. ist die buchhaltung bei canyon öfter mal so langsam? oder läuft dort vllt. etwas falsch? angerufen und nahcgefragt hab ich shcon, mit dem ergebnis: "kein geld da. vllt braucht die buchhaltung länger..."
> 
> mache mir sorgen




wie lang hat es denn bei euch gedauert?


----------



## maxl_nbg (8. Juni 2011)

Was stimmt denn da nicht, wieso hängt das so durch? Das ist so, wenn ich vorne das kleine hab und hinten das 3. oder 4. kleinste.


----------



## gremlino (8. Juni 2011)

Frage an die, die ihr Strive schon richtig durch den Wald gemoscht haben...... wie stark schlägt eigentlich die Kette???? Sprich reicht der aufgeklebte Gummischutz auf der Kettenstrebe oder muss man Sitz- und Kettenstrebe nochmal zusätzlich mit nem Neopren-Kondomi schützen?


----------



## Frypan (8. Juni 2011)

maxl_nbg schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn da nicht, wieso hängt das so durch? Das ist so, wenn ich vorne das kleine hab und hinten das 3. oder 4. kleinste.



Kette zu lang... musst du nochmal etwas kürzen.

Ist ein 7.0, oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2011)

@ maxl_nbg: Irgendwas stimmt mit deinem Schaltwerk nicht, das hängt viel zu weit vorne. Vergleiche dein Bild mal mit den Bildern auf der Canyon Seite. Ich kenne mich leider mit den Shimano Shadow Schaltwerken nicht aus, daher kann ich dir keinen konkreteren Tip geben...


btw: war bei dir kein Gummischutz an der Druckstrebe? (da wo dieser Folienaufkleber ist)


----------



## maxl_nbg (8. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ maxl_nbg: Irgendwas stimmt mit deinem Schaltwerk nicht, das hängt viel zu weit vorne. Vergleiche dein Bild mal mit den Bildern auf der Canyon Seite. Ich kenne mich leider mit den Shimano Shadow Schaltwerken nicht aus, daher kann ich dir keinen konkreteren Tip geben...
> 
> 
> btw: war bei dir kein Gummischutz an der Druckstrebe? (da wo dieser Folienaufkleber ist)



Genau diesen Vergleich habe ich gerade gemacht. Hab genau das gleiche gesehen. Da ist am Schaltauge so ne Nase, das man das Schaltwerk nur so und so weit drehen kann. Wenn man es ganz ab montiert und auf der anderen Seite diese Nase wieder hin macht, ist auf einmal alles gut. Dann war nur noch das Problem, dass der Umwerfer nicht eingestellt war. Das war das für mich leichter zu lösende Problem 

Doofe Frage, welche ist die Druckstrebe? 

EDIT: Ach das, was ich für die Sitzstrebe gehalten hätte. Wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue, ist da ne Folie dran. Um nachzuschauen, müsste ich nochmal 5 Stockwerke runter laufen, da hab ich jetzt keine lust mehr


----------



## maxl_nbg (8. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> So siehts nach dem Auspacken aus. Man achte auf den Flaschenhalter  Bei meinem ist genug Platz zwischen Hinterbau und Reifen.



Wirst du den Flaschenhalter auch nutzen???


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2011)

maxl_nbg schrieb:


> Genau diesen Vergleich habe ich gerade gemacht. Hab genau das gleiche gesehen. Da ist am Schaltauge so ne Nase, das man das Schaltwerk nur so und so weit drehen kann. Wenn man es ganz ab montiert und auf der anderen Seite diese Nase wieder hin macht, ist auf einmal alles gut.


Ah, hätte ich mir ja denken können... einfach der Anschlag gegen den sich das Schaltwerk abstützt. War das von Canyon so montiert...? 




maxl_nbg schrieb:


> Doofe Frage, welche ist die Druckstrebe?
> 
> EDIT: Ach das, was ich für die Sitzstrebe gehalten hätte. Wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue, ist da ne Folie dran. Um nachzuschauen, müsste ich nochmal 5 Stockwerke runter laufen, da hab ich jetzt keine lust mehr


Ja, Sitzstrebe = Druckstrebe - normal ist der eine Begriff für Hardtails und der andere für Fullies gebräuchlich.
OK, also war das original so. Beim 7er meines Kumpels ist da auch so ein Plastik/Gummi-Teil wie auf de Kettenstrebe, deshalb hat mich das gewundert...


----------



## 4Stroke (8. Juni 2011)

maxl_nbg schrieb:


> Wirst du den Flaschenhalter auch nutzen???



Canyon hat ernsthaft das Bike so konstruiert nur wegen einer Flasche , so klingt es jedenfalls im Video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl_nbg (8. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ah, hätte ich mir ja denken können... einfach der Anschlag gegen den sich das Schaltwerk abstützt. War das von Canyon so montiert...?
> 
> 
> Ja, Sitzstrebe = Druckstrebe - normal ist der eine Begriff für Hardtails und der andere für Fullies gebräuchlich.
> OK, also war das original so. Beim 7er meines Kumpels ist da auch so ein Plastik/Gummi-Teil wie auf de Kettenstrebe, deshalb hat mich das gewundert...



Das Schaltwerk kam so von Canyon, genauso der nicht eingestellte Umwerfer. Vielleicht wollte der Monteur schnell in den Feierabend 

Ok, so ein Gummiteil war nicht dran und auch nicht im Karton.


----------



## Bagaluti (8. Juni 2011)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Canyon hat ernsthaft das Bike so konstruiert nur wegen einer Flasche , so klingt es jedenfalls im Video.



Jep, deshalb hab ich mir jetzt das Bike für meinen Flaschenhalter gekauft.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Juni 2011)

maxl_nbg schrieb:


> Das Schaltwerk kam so von Canyon, genauso der nicht eingestellte Umwerfer. Vielleicht wollte der Monteur schnell in den Feierabend


Vielleicht müssen die armen Monteure wegen den vielen Strives 24h-Schichten machen und bauen dann koffein-ausgelaugt und übermüdet gegen Ende ihrer Schicht so einen Stiefel zusammen  ...naja, ist eigentlich nicht witzig.




maxl_nbg schrieb:


> Ok, so ein Gummiteil war nicht dran und auch nicht im Karton.


Hmm, siehe oben  oder die machen das wie sie gerade Lust haben bzw. Material da ist.


----------



## mkamp (9. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> hier die versprochenen Bilder.



Vielen Dank für die Fotos. Braucht man diese Plastikscheibe zwischen großem Ritzel und Speichen eigentlich?

Es gab doch hier zwischenzeitlich die Diskussion wie die Aufhängung des Dämpfers am Oberrohr od. Sitzrohr bei L gelöst worden ist. Kannst Du davon noch ein Foto machen?


----------



## heckenheini (9. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Und noch ein paar Bilder
> 
> Auf den letzten sieht man, dass mein Hinterrad nicht so extrem an der Seite ist. Bei der oberen Strebe scheint es sogar mittig zu sitzen, nur bei der Unteren gibt es die ungleichen Abstände...
> 
> Wenn ihr noch bestimmte Aufnahmen wollt sagt Bescheid!



Das 2te Foto, da sieht die Schweißnaht an dieser Revisionsbox irgendwie Sche**** aus. Als wenn die gar keine richtige Verbindung hätte, irgendwie aufgesetzt.


----------



## heckenheini (9. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Und noch ein paar Bilder
> 
> Auf den letzten sieht man, dass mein Hinterrad nicht so extrem an der Seite ist. Bei der oberen Strebe scheint es sogar mittig zu sitzen, nur bei der Unteren gibt es die ungleichen Abstände...
> 
> Wenn ihr noch bestimmte Aufnahmen wollt sagt Bescheid!





fkal schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=211150&d=1307555569
> 
> was isn das für eine bremsaufnahme?
> 
> ...



Was meinst du? Ist doch die ganz normale Postmount Aufnahme für 180er Scheibe, wie sie auch bei Canyon zu sehen ist.


----------



## swoosh999 (9. Juni 2011)

nakNAK schrieb:


> kurze frage: hab vor 7 tagen die 2500euro überwiesen und bis heute keine eingangsbestätigung. ist die buchhaltung bei canyon öfter mal so langsam? oder läuft dort vllt. etwas falsch? angerufen und nahcgefragt hab ich shcon, mit dem ergebnis: "kein geld da. vllt braucht die buchhaltung länger..."



Freitag überwiesen, Dienstag Eingangsbestätigung....jetzt noch LT einhalten und alles wird gut


----------



## Der Flo (9. Juni 2011)

mkamp schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Fotos. Braucht man diese Plastikscheibe zwischen großem Ritzel und Speichen eigentlich?
> 
> Es gab doch hier zwischenzeitlich die Diskussion wie die Aufhängung des Dämpfers am Oberrohr od. Sitzrohr bei L gelöst worden ist. Kannst Du davon noch ein Foto machen?



Bitte schön


----------



## Der Flo (9. Juni 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Das 2te Foto, da sieht die Schweißnaht an dieser Revisionsbox irgendwie Sche**** aus. Als wenn die gar keine richtige Verbindung hätte, irgendwie aufgesetzt.



Sieht in echt besser aus, ist hier schlecht aufgenommen worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Juni 2011)

mkamp schrieb:


> Braucht man diese Plastikscheibe zwischen großem Ritzel und Speichen eigentlich?


Es muss jeder selbst wissen, ob er es verantworten kann, dass die Kassette von innen staubig wird


----------



## Beebob (9. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Sieht in echt besser aus, ist hier schlecht aufgenommen worden.



Ist einfach nur ein Winkelstück ans Oberrohr geschweißt. So etwas sieht nie besonders aus - egal wie gut oder schlecht das Foto gemacht wurde.
Nur mal so zum Vergleich - schaut euch mal die Rahmen von Last Bikes oder Knolly Bikes an.
Beide Hersteller waren auch auf der EXPO beim letzen Dirtmaster in Winterberg vertreten. Sehr schöne gefertigte Hebel an beiden Bikes und auffallend die groß dimensionierten Kugellager an der Wippe.
Das ist für mich hochwertige Rahmenfertigung dagegen sieht der angeschweißte Winkel von Canyon nicht so "schön" aus.


----------



## MrStrive (9. Juni 2011)

Gestern allen Meldungen zum trotz ist mein Strive ES 9.0 gerade angekommen


----------



## onra1979 (9. Juni 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Gestern allen Meldungen zum trotz ist mein Strive ES 9.0 gerade angekommen


 
In welcher Farbe hast Du denn das Bike geordert?


----------



## crundi (9. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Bitte schön



Können Sie ein Foto des OCT Crank bitte


----------



## fkal (9. Juni 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Was meinst du? Ist doch die ganz normale Postmount Aufnahme für 180er Scheibe, wie sie auch bei Canyon zu sehen ist.



Jaja, schon klar. Nur mir ist das auf der Eurobike nicht aufgefallen, dass die Bremsaufnahme nicht (wie üblich) auf der Sitzstrebe festgeschweißt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrStrive (9. Juni 2011)

onra1979 schrieb:


> In welcher Farbe hast Du denn das Bike geordert?



Schwarz/Gold


----------



## onra1979 (9. Juni 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Schwarz/Gold


 
Darauf warte ich auch gerade. Bin schon sehr auf Deine Fotodocu. gespannt. Wenn alles klappt (teu teu teu), dann bekomme ich mein Bike in der nächsten Woche.

Du könntest mir also sehr dabei helfen die "viel zu lange Wartezeit" etwas zu verkürzen, wenn Du ein paar Bilder online stellst.

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## Der Flo (9. Juni 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Das 2te Foto, da sieht die Schweißnaht an dieser Revisionsbox irgendwie Sche**** aus. Als wenn die gar keine richtige Verbindung hätte, irgendwie aufgesetzt.



Welches Bild meinst du und was ist eine Revisionsbox?


----------



## Der Flo (9. Juni 2011)

crundi schrieb:


> Können Sie ein Foto des OCT Crank bitte



Jo, hier gleich 2 Stk.


----------



## Newmi (9. Juni 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> Jaja, schon klar. Nur mir ist das auf der Eurobike nicht aufgefallen, dass die Bremsaufnahme nicht (wie üblich) auf der Sitzstrebe festgeschweißt ist.



Bei einem Eingelenker ist es doch gar nicht möglich, die PM-Aufnahme an der Sitzstrebe zu platzieren, wegen den unterschiedlichen Drehpunkten, oder??


----------



## swoosh999 (9. Juni 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Schwarz/Gold



Ist jetzt eig. schon ein ESX SL oder ES in conker brown ausgeliefert?


----------



## gremlino (9. Juni 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt eig. schon ein ESX SL oder ES in conker brown ausgeliefert?



nein, die ersten schwarzen ES sind raus, ESX ist noch gar nichts raus. Wäre froh, wenn die ESX in schwatt so langsam kommen würden, dann hätte ich vielleicht auch Glück


----------



## crundi (9. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Jo, hier gleich 2 Stk.




wird die Bash Guard sich leicht entfernen lassen? 
wird es so aussehen...
http://media.raleigh.co.uk/panda/large/CWTST705.jpg


----------



## the_LTS_returns (9. Juni 2011)

Vor zwei Wochen ein Strive 8.0 S in Schwarz telefonisch bestellt, habe ich bis heute nichts von Canyon gehört. Also nochmals angerufen: Bike kommt nächste Woche, aber die EMail ist falsch notiert worden.

Wer also keine Bestätigung von Canyon erhält: Nochmals anrufen


----------



## swoosh999 (9. Juni 2011)

the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> Vor zwei Wochen ein Strive 8.0 S in Schwarz telefonisch bestellt, habe ich bis heute nichts von Canyon gehört. Also nochmals angerufen: Bike kommt nächste Woche, aber die EMail ist falsch notiert worden.
> 
> Wer also keine Bestätigung von Canyon erhält: Nochmals anrufen



wenn ich sowas höre 

ich depp bestell vor nem halben jahr, bezahl vor ner woche und bekommst dafür 2 wochen später !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ewoodster (9. Juni 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas höre
> 
> ich depp bestell vor nem halben jahr, bezahl vor ner woche und bekommst dafür 2 wochen später !!


Falsche Farbe bestellt? Ich habe mitte März 8.0 in Schwarz, größe M bestellt und habe ebenfalls KW24 als Abholtermin. Dieser wurde mir letzte Woche telefonisch bestätigt.


----------



## swoosh999 (9. Juni 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Falsche Farbe bestellt? Ich habe mitte März 8.0 in Schwarz, größe M bestellt und habe ebenfalls KW24 als Abholtermin. Dieser wurde mir letzte Woche telefonisch bestätigt.



Ich hab mich eben von meinem ES 9.0 getrennt - trau dieser HS nicht so ganz ! Dafür habe ich schnell auf ESX 9.0 SL umbestellt - war gestern ausverkauft und heute war L frei


----------



## gremlino (9. Juni 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich eben von meinem ES 9.0 getrennt - trau dieser HS nicht so ganz ! Dafür habe ich schnell auf ESX 9.0 SL umbestellt - war gestern ausverkauft und heute war L frei



Glückwunsch!  Was hast du denn jetzt für einen Liefertermin?

By the way, *ESX 9.0 SL - alle Größen und Farben - SOLD OUT!!!* Nix mehr lieferbar.....nullu


----------



## swoosh999 (9. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!  Was hast du denn jetzt für einen Liefertermin?
> 
> By the way, *ESX 9.0 SL - alle Größen und Farben - SOLD OUT!!!* Nix mehr lieferbar.....nullu



War rein spontan und Zufall - spielte eh mit dem Gedanken die HS zu verkaufen und auf 2-fach Kurbel zu wechseln samt Schaltwerk. Heute habe ich aus purer Neugier die LT´s der Strives mal durchgecheckt - und siehe da ein ESX SL in L war frei. also sofort angerufen und umbestellt.

btw von LT KW 25 (9.0) auf KW 25 (9.0 SL)


----------



## brokenarmsdude (9. Juni 2011)

hab ich gestern oder vorgestern auch kurz gesehen und 5 minuten mit mir selbst gehadert, aber das 8er muss erstmal reichen^^


----------



## Radonpiranha (9. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute ich hab eben auf der Heimfahrt einen großen Canyon LWK gesehn na was da wohl drin is ?


----------



## laleso (9. Juni 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich hab eben auf der Heimfahrt einen großen Canyon LWK gesehn na was da wohl drin is ?



...gebrochene Rahmen auf dem Weg zum Schrottplatz...


----------



## eintopf610 (9. Juni 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> War rein spontan und Zufall - spielte eh mit dem Gedanken die HS zu verkaufen und auf 2-fach Kurbel zu wechseln samt Schaltwerk. Heute habe ich aus purer Neugier die LT´s der Strives mal durchgecheckt - und siehe da ein ESX SL in L war frei. also sofort angerufen und umbestellt.
> 
> btw von LT KW 25 (9.0) auf KW 25 (9.0 SL)



Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken die HS raus und eine 2-Fach rein.
Aber nur wenn ich mit der HS nicht zurecht komme.
Nach meiner Berechnung käme ich damit sogar auf ein leichteres Gewicht wie bei dem ESX SL.


----------



## eraser2704 (9. Juni 2011)

Aus welchem Grund wollt ihr denn von HS auf die normale 2-fach Kurbel wechseln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodyludy (9. Juni 2011)

laleso schrieb:


> ...gebrochene Rahmen auf dem Weg zum Schrottplatz...



Solche Posts und das ewige gebashe nerven unglaublich.
Lasst es doch endlich!

Ich glaube manche User hier durchforsten den ganzen Tag "Fremdhersteller-Subforen" nur um derartige dumme Sprüche loszuwerden.
Fahrt doch Eure Yeti's, Intense, Liteville's, Nicolai's und Santa Cruz's...wo manch ein Rahmen mehr kostet, als ein ganzes Canyon. Manch einer kann oder will sich das eben nicht leisten, hat Kinder zu ernähren oder spart sich das Bike vom Arsch ab.

Ein paar Monate dabei und schon kotzt es mich hier tierisch an!
Ich darf mir schon dumme Sprüche im Freundeskreis wegen Canyon anhören: Meine Entscheidung, mein Geld, ARGH!


----------



## Radonpiranha (9. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Ein paar Monate dabei und schon kotzt es mich hier tierisch an!
> Ich darf mir schon dumme Sprüche im Freundeskreis wegen Canyon anhören: Meine Entscheidung, mein Geld, ARGH!



Geht mir genau so besonders meine Kollegen meinen die ganze zeit das ich von Canyon doch verarscht werde aber ich will das Bike jetzt ! aber nur wenn es keine Verzögerung mehr hat (was ja höchst unwahrscheinlich ist)


----------



## Spiike (9. Juni 2011)

Wir werden verarscht!


----------



## mohlo (9. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Ein paar Monate dabei und schon kotzt es mich hier tierisch an!
> Ich darf mir schon dumme Sprüche im Freundeskreis wegen Canyon anhören: Meine Entscheidung, mein Geld, ARGH!



"Du musst noch sehr viel lernen, mein sehr junger Padawan!" ;-) So ist das nun mal, wenn man sich für ein Canyon entscheidet. 2008 stand ich auch kurz davor, mir ein AM zu kaufen. Nach etlichen Terminverschiebungen ist es dann ein Cannondale geworden. Nun - 3,5 Jahre später - habe ich mir dann ein Nerve AM 9.0HS gegönnt... und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## heckenheini (9. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Welches Bild meinst du und was ist eine Revisionsbox?



Ich meine das Bild auf dem man diese "Revisionsbox" sieht wo die Schaltzüge unten aus dem Rahmen kommen, die Innenverlegten.
Sorry für "Revisionsbox" aber was besseres fällt mir dazu nicht ein

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=211155&d=1307555776


----------



## Ewoodster (9. Juni 2011)

Verarscht wÃ¼rde ich das nicht nennen. Die Kommunikation von Canyon mag man als suboptimal bezeichnen, aber die Verschiebungen sind nachvollziehbar.

Ich bin selbst Ingenieur und ein Projekt kann sich, je nach KomplexitÃ¤t, sehr schnell aus einer unvorhersehbaren Kleinigkeit um ein halbes Jahr oder mehr verschieben. Lieber ein ausgereiftes Produkt, als eine RÃ¼ckrufaktion.

Die zweie Verschiebung ist aus hÃ¶herer Gewalt entstanden, da kann Canyon nichts dafÃ¼r. Davon abgesehen hat ja bereits ein Teil der Kundschaft seine Strives termingerecht erhalten.

Auch ich bin ein extrem ungeduldiger Mensch und war letzte Woche nur einen Hauch davon entfernt, mir ein 2011er Lapierre Spicy 516 vom HÃ¤ndler mitzunehmen, da dies von 3600 â¬ auf 2800 â¬ reduziert war. Dummerweise (oder zu meinem GlÃ¼ck) tropfte Ãl aus der Talas und es wurde in die Werkstatt verfrachtet. Jetzt muss ich mich noch bis mindestens Ende nÃ¤chster Woche gedulden, da ich das Strive nur am Wochenende in Koblenz abholen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (9. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Ein paar Monate dabei und schon kotzt es mich hier tierisch an!
> Ich darf mir schon dumme Sprüche im Freundeskreis wegen Canyon anhören: Meine Entscheidung, mein Geld, ARGH!



Mich würde es auch nerven, wenn ich mir gerade einen neuen Opel Astra gekauft hätte und dann der Nachbar mit seinem Panamera vorbeifährt und kopfschüttelnd fragt, warum ich mir denn keinen Maserati gekauft habe, der wäre doch viel besser vom Motor her (wenn es schon ein ausländisches Auto sein muss)...

Andererseits würde ich mir natürlich auch keinen Opel kaufen


----------



## bloodyludy (9. Juni 2011)

kailer schrieb:


> ... der Nachbar mit seinem Panamera vorbeifährt und kopfschüttelnd fragt, warum ich mir denn keinen Maserati gekauft habe, der wäre doch viel besser vom Motor her...



 Das erinnert mich an meinen Nachbar. Der hat nen Panamera! Ich hab nen Octavia RS und mußte mir auch schon doofe Sprüche anhören, oft, sehr oft: "Ist das so'n RS Möchtegern Sportler? Schau hin, da steht mein Panamera, der hat Power! Warum hast Dir nicht ein richtiges Auto gekauft?" Als ob ein Panamera sportlich wäre, aufgeblasener Möchtegern (Fahrer und Auto).

Ich habe nen Kumpel, der Yeti und S3 fährt und der mault auch nicht,  wegen meinem Bike oder Auto. Der hat die Augenbrauen hochgezogen, als er  Austattung und Preis vom Strive gesehen hat. Gibt halt solche und solche!

A propos Rahmenbruch: Wenn ich mir im Bikepark Osternohe anschaue, welche Fettsäcke sich da hochziehen lassen, die schaffens ja nicht mal zu Fuß hoch...klar, dass die so ein Mega-Material brauchen, was anderes hält die ja auch nicht aus.

Ich bin echt auf der Palme...verderben lasse ich mir nur die Lust auf das Rad aber nicht.


----------



## Bagaluti (9. Juni 2011)

Also ich sehe ja überhaupt nicht ein, warum ich für einen Ami-Rahmen ein Haufen Geld ausgeben soll. Specialized gehört zu 49% Merida und das sind Chinesen. Soll mir keiner erzählen die seien besser.
Termingerecht habe ich mein Bike nicht bekommen, aber andere Hersteller haben auch Probleme. Sei´s drum. Ich komme grade aus dem Wald und muss sagen: Das Bike klettert hervorragend! Ich hatte so ein paar Bedenken. Die waren unbegründet. An einer Stelle wird es (zumindest für mich) so steil, dass ich absteigen muss. Da komm ich aber mit meinem Hardtail auch nicht weiter.
An die Sitzposition muss ich mich noch gewöhnen, aber das ist normal. Vielleicht besorge ich mir einen etwas längeren Vorbau. Der Dämpfer ist noch nicht optimal eingestell, aber der steckt gut was weg. Bergab vermittelt das Bike schon jetzt ein sicheres Gefühl (und ich bin nicht geschlichen). Es macht Spass! Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## swoosh999 (9. Juni 2011)

eintopf610 schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken die HS raus und eine 2-Fach rein.
> Aber nur wenn ich mit der HS nicht zurecht komme.
> Nach meiner Berechnung käme ich damit sogar auf ein leichteres Gewicht wie bei dem ESX SL.



gewicht ist relativ..die 200g wirst du nicht spüren.
bei es 9.0 musst du halt noch das schaltwerk wechseln und dann geht´s wieder mehr ins geld.


----------



## Bagaluti (9. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an meinen Nachbar. Der hat nen Panamera! Ich hab nen Octavia RS und mußte mir auch schon doofe Sprüche anhören, oft, sehr oft: "Ist das so'n RS Möchtegern Sportler? Schau hin, da steht mein Panamera, der hat Power! Warum hast Dir nicht ein richtiges Auto gekauft?" Als ob ein Panamera sportlich wäre, aufgeblasener Möchtegern (Fahrer und Auto).
> 
> Ich habe nen Kumpel, der Yeti und S3 fährt und der mault auch nicht,  wegen meinem Bike oder Auto. Der hat die Augenbrauen hochgezogen, als er  Austattung und Preis vom Strive gesehen hat. Gibt halt solche und solche!
> 
> ...



Macht der das wirklich so? Der muss irgendwas kompensieren. 
Es wird die Zeit kommen, da werden die mit dem Panamera (zu Recht) dumm angepflaumt, weil ihre Karren gesellschaftlich nicht akzeptiert werden. Naja, großkotzig , aber noch nie ein Buch gelesen.


----------



## swoosh999 (9. Juni 2011)

eraser2704 schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund wollt ihr denn von HS auf die normale 2-fach Kurbel wechseln?



die frage ist eig. warum ich von es 9.0 auf esx gewechselt bin?
die hs ist kein killerargument sonst hätte ich mir ja kaum das 9er bestellt.
du bekommst halt xtr statt x9, und die hs ist schweifelsfrei wartungsintensiver als ne normale kurbel. gewicht ist relativ, das ist vernachlässigbar. ich traue der hs einfach nicht ganz, war ne bauchentscheidung, nicht umsonst ist der hype um die hs schon wieder zu schnell verfolgen....


----------



## heckenheini (9. Juni 2011)

Noch kurz zu der Marken Diskussion:
Also um auch mal kurz was loszuwerden was mir lange auf der Seele liegt, an ein Fahrrad fÃ¼r 2000â¬ und  mehr, Deore 525 und sogar die 475 Naben zu verbauen,  ist schlichtweg ne frechheit.Und auch sonst hat in der Preisklasse kein einziges Deore Bauteil was verloren, basta.
Und das ist auch Grund genug kein Bike von Scott und konsorten zu kaufen.
Da wart ich gern etwas auf mein Canyon.


----------



## MrStrive (9. Juni 2011)

Hi!
Ich habe mein ES 9.0 zusammengebaut und eine Testfahrt gemacht.
Leute, es ist geil - das warten lohnt sich.

Bin mal wieder auf der Piste


----------



## gremlino (9. Juni 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> an ein Fahrrad für 2000 und mehr, Deore 525 und sogar die 475 Naben zu verbauen, ist schlichtweg ne frechheit.



 ja, letztens noch gesehen, 3700Euro und dann den Müll da dran  

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt Latte ob da jetzt Canyon oder Liteville oder Scott oder Wurstbrot draufsteht. Mich hat das Konzept vom Strive und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, gepaart mit wirklicher Emotion überzeugt 
Hab auch das LV301 letztes Jahr mal gefahren, aber wo ich dann Ende 2010 das Strive gesehen und gefahren bin...... 

kurz offtopic: einer meiner Mitarbeiter fährt auch nen neuen A6 - und fragt mich regelmäßig warum ich mit nem 20Jahre alten Mopped zur Arbeit komme und mir nicht auch nen A6 oder sonst was kaufe. Da ich seinen Stundensatz ja kenne, glaub ich das die nur das gemähte Gras aus dem Garten fressen, viel bleibt da nicht über. Aber so ist das leider in Deutschland, für manchen sind Statussymbole wichtiger als Logik und Pragmatismus - und durch zig Finanzierungen wird es ja auch leicht gemacht, hatten auch schon die ein oder andere Lohnpfändung bei uns in der Firma......


----------



## heckenheini (9. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> ja, letztens noch gesehen, 3700Euro und dann den Müll da dran
> 
> kurz offtopic: einer meiner Mitarbeiter fährt auch nen neuen A6 - und fragt mich regelmäßig warum ich mit nem 20Jahre alten Mopped zur Arbeit komme und mir nicht auch nen A6 oder sonst was kaufe. Da ich seinen Stundensatz ja kenne, glaub ich das die nur das gemähte Gras aus dem Garten fressen, viel bleibt da nicht über. Aber so ist das leider in Deutschland, für manchen sind Statussymbole wichtiger als Logik und Pragmatismus - und durch zig Finanzierungen wird es ja auch leicht gemacht, hatten auch schon die ein oder andere Lohnpfändung bei uns in der Firma......



Es gibt Dinge die kann man nicht erklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix95 (9. Juni 2011)

Hier Mal mein "fertiges" Strive :







Veränderungen :
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR T1 Kevlar 2008 
Lenker: Easton Havoc 750mm (ein breiterer Lenker tut dem Strive gut meiner Meinung nach)
Laufräder : Whizz Wheels - Mavic EN 521 mit Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben
und Schwarze Griffe.


----------



## maxl_nbg (9. Juni 2011)

Also der Canyon Monteur von meinem 7er hat echt spitzen Arbeit geleistet. Schaltwerk falsch montiert, Umwerfer überhaupt nicht eingestellt, Anzugsmomente beim Hinterbau stimmen überhaupt nicht, die Schrauben an der Befestigung vom Dämpfer an der 270° Box waren sogar noch n halbem cm raus gestanden und das vorderste Lager von der Wippe knarzt beim einfedern aus der unbelasteten Position, also beim draufsetzen. Wenn ich die Schrauben löse, ist es weg. Zieh ich sie wieder an, knarzt es wieder. Mal sehen, ob der Tipp vom Kumpel hilft, alle Schrauben der Wippe zu lösen und wechselseitig wieder Stück für Stück anzuziehen...


----------



## ticris (9. Juni 2011)

Servus,

da mir noch niemand zuvorgekommen ist gibt es jetzt ein paar Bilder von meinem heute zusammengebastelten Strive ES 9. Mein Bike kam allerdings mit einem schwarzen Lenker zu mir und nicht wie überall zu sehen mit einem Goldenen. Wie steht es bei den anderen 9er haltern? Schwarz oder Gold? Ich finde schwarz besser, der Goldene war mir sowieso ein Dorn im Auge. Ist mir zu pompös.


----------



## aurbans (9. Juni 2011)

Was für Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## MrStrive (9. Juni 2011)

Japp, mein Lenker ist auch schwarz 
Und schon gefahren? Ich find es super!


----------



## gremlino (9. Juni 2011)

RRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
Das schwarz-gold ist immer wieder geil.  Und ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn die bei mir den schwatten Lenker drauf machen 

Die Leitung der Reverb steht ziemlich weit ab oder täuscht das auf dem letzten Foto?


----------



## 22lightning (9. Juni 2011)

Meiner ist auch schwarz. Fand denn goldenen auch gut. Ist so aber etwas schlichter und passt besser zum Rad.


----------



## 22lightning (9. Juni 2011)

Ein paar Bilder


----------



## Radonpiranha (9. Juni 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> da mir noch niemand zuvorgekommen ist gibt es jetzt ein paar Bilder von meinem heute zusammengebastelten Strive ES 9.



WOW Danke an euch beide fÃ¼r die Bilder ! endlich mal welche mit ES 9 Bildern
Das mit dem Schwarzen Lenker ist mir egalâ¦ wobei Gold noch besonderer wÃ¤hre Ich will meins einfach nur noch abholen gehen
â¦ aber dieses Kassettenstaubschutz-dings geht gar nicht werde ich sofort entfernen falls es bei meinem verbaut ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 22lightning (9. Juni 2011)

Mit der Leitung einfach die Stütze rausmachen und einmal um die eigene Achse drehen, dann liegt sie ganz an. Hat bei mir funktioniert.


----------



## Deleted176859 (9. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Solche Posts und das ewige gebashe nerven unglaublich.
> Lasst es doch endlich!
> 
> Ich glaube manche User hier durchforsten den ganzen Tag "Fremdhersteller-Subforen" nur um derartige dumme Sprüche loszuwerden.
> ...



Mensch nimm doch nicht alles so Bierernst hier...!  Lass doch den ein oder anderen sein Sprüchlein machen! Trink lieber ein Bierchen...! Prost...!


----------



## ticris (9. Juni 2011)

Größe M

Bei der Reverb Leitung fehlt noch eine Führung, die mit Kabelbinder an der Sattelstütze festgemacht wird. Müsste den Schlauch eigentlich anständig bändigen.

Meine Vertröstungs-Oakley wurde unterschlagen! Da wird sich morgen jemand für verantworten müssen. 

Wie läuft das eigentlich mit der Sag Anzeige? Sehe ich das richtig das der weiße Strich, der den Sag anzeigt, ungefähr im ersten markierten Feld (SAG) stehen sollte? Ist mein erstes Fully und mein Canyon ist, was Beschreibungen angeht, recht spärlich ausgestattet.


Sorry für das recht schlechte Foto, aber das Gold blendet einfach unverschämt schön.


----------



## 22lightning (10. Juni 2011)

Ja, eigentlich schon, das sind etwas 25-30% des federwegs. aber bei mir war mit dem so ein gestellten Druck der Dämpfer sehr schnell bei 100%.
Hab daher den Druck noch etwas erhöht und befinde mich jetzt im vorderen Feld bei etwa 15-20%. bei mir ca. 73kg hab ich 13bar drauf.
mein rahmen ist aber in Größe S und weiß nicht ob das was aus macht.


----------



## Nobelhobel (10. Juni 2011)

Hi.

Mein erster Post. Mitlesen tue ich hier schon länger, denn ich war auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Bike. Hab mich nun fürs Strive 8.0 entschieden.

Mein Problem ist, dass meine Körpermasse gerade so sind, das der Geometrierechner bei Canyon (und damit ich) zwischen M und L schwankt. Bzw. hatte ich das Problem bei meinen anderen Rädern auch.

Nun wollte ich euch fragen wozu ihr mir raten würdet. Ich weiss, dass L gerade ausverkauft ist. Ich könnte aber noch etwas warten. Die nächste grosse Tour steht erst im Spätsommer an. Bis dahin reicht mein altes Genius.

Mein Einsatzgebiet sind längere Touren im Harz oder den Alpen. Spass bei der Abfahrt ist mir wichtiger als ein guter Vortrieb. Aber die Beinstellung sollte gesund sein, also im Sitzen das Schienbein fast senkrecht über der Kurbel stehen usw.

In der Animation siehts so aus als stünde bei M mein Schienbein recht schräg. Ob die Verstellbarkeit des Sattels ausreicht um doch gut zu treten kann ich nicht einschätzen.

In L siehts gut aus. Jedoch ist mein Genius auch L, und es fühlt sich zu gross an.


Tja.. Kann man der Animation trauen? Ich habs versucht aus den Geometriedaten und meinen "Beinsegmentlängen"  abzuleiten. Ich weiss aber nicht wie weit die Sattelstütze rausschaut.

Hm, könnt ihr mir einen einfachen Tip geben?

Meine Daten: Körpergrösse 182, Schrittlänge 86/87 (da wechselts gerade.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Juni 2011)

eraser2704 schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund wollt ihr denn von HS auf die normale 2-fach Kurbel wechseln?


Oh, da gibt es viele! 
- zu schwer (vergleichbares 2-fach System wiegt (inkl. Umwerfer, Kettenführung und Bashguard) 300-500g weniger
- zu viel Tretwiderstand im Overdrive (heftig!)
- keinen nennenswerten Nutzen, wenn man nicht ständig unter Last vorne schalten will oder mit einem 36er Kettenblatt andauernd aufsetzen würde
- viel zu teuer! Ich hatte original an meinem Torque auch eine (FR) dran - unbenutzt für 500 Schleifen verkauft und die vorhandenen Teile (Hone + Atlas Bash + Stinger) verwendet 




bloodyludy schrieb:


> Ich darf mir schon dumme Sprüche im Freundeskreis wegen Canyon anhören: Meine Entscheidung, mein Geld, ARGH!


Im direkten Freundeskreis fährt mittlerweile die Überzahl Canyon - und es werden eher noch mehr werden  Aber ich habe mir bei anderen Leuten auch schon einiges anhören dürfen... "seelenloses Versender Bike" - sagte ein Specialized Fahrer, weil die Bikes ja nicht genau so von der Stange sind wie Canyon, und vor allem kein Massenprodukt  Nebenbei ist meins komplett individuell aufgebaut...
Die meisten Leute haben komischweise abrupt brav die Schnauze gehalten, nachdem sie entweder mal probefahren durften und ihnen ihre deutlich teurere "Marken"-Karre plötzlich ziemlich ranzig vorkam oder ich sie auf der Strecke entweder vor mir her getrieben hatte oder sie chancenlos hinter mir verhungerten  Seit dem lache ich nur noch über solche Kommentare, denn ich weiß es besser 




Felix95 schrieb:


> Hier Mal mein "fertiges" Strive :


Fein, das ganze überflüssige Weiß beseitigt 
Beim Lenker kann ich dir nur recht geben, 740-750 ist fürs Strive genau richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (10. Juni 2011)

An die aktuellen Strive-Besitzer:

Bei euch hing doch sicherlich ein Zettelchen am Bike, wo das korrekte/geänderte Drehmoment einer Schraube stand oder? Welche war das? Den Zettel hab ich natürlich weggeschmissen 

@ticris
1. Balken: 20-30%
2. Balken: 90-100%


----------



## maxl_nbg (10. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> An die aktuellen Strive-Besitzer:
> 
> Bei euch hing doch sicherlich ein Zettelchen am Bike, wo das korrekte/geänderte Drehmoment einer Schraube stand oder? Welche war das? Den Zettel hab ich natürlich weggeschmissen
> 
> ...



Zettel mit geändertem Drehmoment? War bei mir nicht dran, da bin ich jetzt aber gespannt, welche Schraube und welches Drehmoment, schreibt mal!


----------



## gremlino (10. Juni 2011)

Nobelhobel schrieb:


> Hm, könnt ihr mir einen einfachen Tip geben?
> 
> Meine Daten: Körpergrösse 182, Schrittlänge 86/87 (da wechselts gerade.
> 
> Vielen Dank.



hier mal mein Post von Seite 2, bin allerdings damals den Prototyp gefahren:


gremlino schrieb:


> noch ein kleiner Tip von mir an die Leute, die zwischen M und L schwanken........
> brauch laut PPS M bei 184cm und SL86cm, bei einem cm mehr wirds L.
> 
> Bin das Strive in M jetzt gefahren und bei meiner Größe ist der Stützenauszug auf max und der Rahmen definitiv zu klein. Sattelüberhöhung ist schon recht heftig, erst recht bei eingefahrener Gabel. Bike ist dafür dann superagil.
> Trotzdem - für das abfahrtslastige Enduro-Tourenfahren besser L nehmen!



nächste Woche kann ich mit viel Glück was zum Serienbike sagen.....


----------



## Spiike (10. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> hier mal mein Post von Seite 2, bin allerdings damals den Prototyp gefahren:
> 
> 
> nächste Woche kann ich mit viel Glück was zum Serienbike sagen.....


 

nee, kannst leider frühstens ab KW25 (mit Glück)


----------



## Cortezsi (10. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> ... Es macht Spass! Hier noch ein paar Bilder:



Kleiner Optimierungshinweis:
Dein Sattel sollte waagrecht eingestellt werden (ist nach vorne geneigt - kostet Kraft)


----------



## omoser (10. Juni 2011)

wie lange ist der vorbau bei eurem M-Strive? Auf der Webseite sind folgende angaben zu finden

ES 9.0: S-55mm, M-55mm, L-70mm
ESX 9.0 SL: S-55mm, M-70mm, L-70mm

warum sollte der Vorbau beim ESX in M laenger sein als beim ES?


----------



## konahoss90 (10. Juni 2011)

gleiches Hinterbaukonzept oder ?


----------



## gotboost (10. Juni 2011)

Ja, da passt auch ein Flaschenhalter ran!!


----------



## Bagaluti (10. Juni 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> Mit der Leitung einfach die Stütze rausmachen und einmal um die eigene Achse drehen, dann liegt sie ganz an. Hat bei mir funktioniert.



Da ist doch eine Führung dabei und ein Kabelbinder. In der Rock Shox Tüte.


----------



## gremlino (10. Juni 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> nee, kannst leider frühstens ab KW25 (mit Glück)



hast du irgendwelche neuen Infos? Oder wie kommst du darauf 



konahoss90 schrieb:


> gleiches Hinterbaukonzept oder ?



ja, und seit Anfang 20*10* erhältlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (10. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Ja, da passt auch ein Flaschenhalter ran!!


 

....ja...und auch hier brauchts niemand...


----------



## Chicane (10. Juni 2011)

maxl_nbg schrieb:


> Zettel mit geändertem Drehmoment? War bei mir nicht dran, da bin ich jetzt aber gespannt, welche Schraube und welches Drehmoment, schreibt mal!



Hab den Zettel im Müll gefunden  Angabe laut Schraube: 7-10 Nm, laut Zettel: 2 Nm

Habe die betroffene Schraube mal markiert.


----------



## Spiike (10. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> hast du irgendwelche neuen Infos? Oder wie kommst du darauf


 

Leider kommen die ersten ESX-Rahmen erst in der KW25 laut neusten Infos. 


Mehr kann ich nicht sagen, da ich mich sonst wieder ärgere und das nicht zu wenig!


----------



## omoser (10. Juni 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder



ist die Sattelhoehe auf den Bildern fuer dich eingestellt? Von der Ueberhoehung schauts imho OK aus, ziemlich auf gleicher hoehe wie der  Lenker. Wenn ja, kannst Du uns deine Masze (vorallem die SL) verraten?


----------



## Bagaluti (10. Juni 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> da mir noch niemand zuvorgekommen ist gibt es jetzt ein paar Bilder von meinem heute zusammengebastelten Strive ES 9. Mein Bike kam allerdings mit einem schwarzen Lenker zu mir und nicht wie überall zu sehen mit einem Goldenen. Wie steht es bei den anderen 9er haltern? Schwarz oder Gold? Ich finde schwarz besser, der Goldene war mir sowieso ein Dorn im Auge. Ist mir zu pompös.



Den Ständer habe ich auch. Wie hast Du das Bike da reingestellt. Ich hatte Schiss das ich mir die Bremsscheibe verbiege.


----------



## Nexic (10. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Den Ständer habe ich auch. Wie hast Du das Bike da reingestellt. Ich hatte Schiss das ich mir die Bremsscheibe verbiege.



Solang keiner dagegenrumpelt sollte deine Bremsscheibe sicher sein. 

Ich hab den Ständer auch und bisher is die Bremsscheibe heil geblieben.


----------



## Ember (10. Juni 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> Leider kommen die ersten ESX-Rahmen erst in der KW25 laut neusten Infos.
> 
> 
> Mehr kann ich nicht sagen, da ich mich sonst wieder ärgere und das nicht zu wenig!



Hm, vorgestern Notizblock bekommen-schlechtes Omen-, jetzt LT KW 27. (ESX LTD, in L) mit fatalen Folgen:

Pfingsturlaub ohne STRIVE

Fazit der Zusammenschau aller Ereignisse:
Die Saison ist mehr als halb vorbei, bis das STRIVE kommt- 
bin am Überlegen, ob ich nicht gleich bis nächstes Jahr warte und ein neues Modell bestelle, das dann vielleicht schon im Februar /März lieferbar ist. 
-Was meint Ihr?

Gruß Ember

p.s.: alles korrekt von Canyon, aber es wird langsam spät.


----------



## Quellekatalog (10. Juni 2011)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Kleiner Optimierungshinweis:
> Dein Sattel sollte waagrecht eingestellt werden (ist nach vorne geneigt - kostet Kraft)



Habe ich noch nie gehört, dass dadurch man Kraft verliert (bergauf, bergab steht man so und so). 
Natürlich geht man grundsätzlich von einer waagrechten Position aus, ich habe aber gerne leicht nach vorne geneigt, hilft bergauf im steilen Gelände


----------



## ticris (10. Juni 2011)

@Bagaluti
wenn das Bike gerade reingestellt wird berührt der Ständer die Bremsscheibe nicht. Außerdem ist so eine Bremsscheibe auch nicht so schnell verbogen. Hatte in dem Ständer mein Hardtail gute 2 Jahre drin und hatte es auch öfters schlampig reingestellt oder am Bike, im Ständer, rumgezerrt, so dass der Ständer die Scheibe berührt, aber verbogen hat sich da nichts.

Eigentlich hatte ich mir für mein Strive extra diesen Ständer gekauft, sollte Reifen bis 2,4" aufnehmen, aber die fetten Alberts passen nicht rein. Werde das Ding wohl etwas mit einem Hammer "überreden" müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (10. Juni 2011)

Quellekatalog schrieb:


> Habe ich noch nie gehört, dass dadurch man Kraft verliert (bergauf, bergab steht man so und so).
> Natürlich geht man grundsätzlich von einer waagrechten Position aus, ich habe aber gerne leicht nach vorne geneigt, hilft bergauf im steilen Gelände



Kurz erklärt:
Logischerweise rutscht Du dadurch immer nach vorne (auch wenn man es nicht bewußt wahrnimmt) und damit Du nicht nach vorne rutscht mußt Du eben Kraft reinstecken.


----------



## Ewoodster (10. Juni 2011)

Habe vor einer Stunde die Kommisionierungs Mail bekommen, jetzt fehlt noch die Abholtermin Mail. Ich hoffe das klappt morgen, sonst muss ich bis nächsten Samstag warten. Das wäre nur schwer zu verkraften, da ich schon seit drei Monaten Hummeln im Hintern habe.


----------



## hennefetzt (10. Juni 2011)

Habe auch vor einer Stunde die Kommisionierungs- UND Versandmail fürs ES 9.0 erhalten, allerdings ist der DHL Status noch nicht aktiv, da der DHL Laster wohl noch nicht da war. Geplante Auslieferung wurde nach der Verschiebung auf KW24 gesetzt und das sollte ja nun hoffentlich hin hauen  Bestellt hab ich übrigens im Januar...

Das wird das längste Wochenende meines Lebens^^

Grüße


----------



## Cortezsi (10. Juni 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Das wäre nur schwer zu verkraften, da ich schon seit drei Monaten Hummeln im Hintern habe.



Lass sie hinaus, sollen sie endlich Licht nach dieser dunklen Zeit sehen...


----------



## gremlino (10. Juni 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> Leider kommen die ersten ESX-Rahmen erst in der KW25 laut neusten Infos.
> 
> 
> Mehr kann ich nicht sagen, da ich mich sonst wieder ärgere und das nicht zu wenig!



jetzt hab ich die Info auch von offizieller Seite. 

die Rahmen sind da, aber die haben keine Montagekapazitäten, ich könnt :kotz::kotz::kotz: 
dann sollen die mir den Hobel halt in Teilen schicken und ich bau das selber zusammen, aber nicht bis KW25 warten.  ich geh jetzt in den Garten und fäll nen Baum................hab Wut!


----------



## Felix95 (10. Juni 2011)

So Heut mal bisl intensiver BERGAUF gefahren :

Ich wusste gar nicht dass bergauf so viel Spaß macht ;P
Der Hinterbau ist dermaßen ruhig bergauf und das mit 30% SAG 

sau geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gope (10. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich die Info auch von offizieller Seite.
> 
> die Rahmen sind da, aber die haben keine Montagekapazitäten, ich könnt :kotz::kotz::kotz:
> dann sollen die mir den Hobel halt in Teilen schicken und ich bau das selber zusammen, aber nicht bis KW25 warten.  ich geh jetzt in den Garten und fäll nen Baum................hab Wut!



Drücke die Daumen, dass es bald klappt. Außerdem solls ja morgen alle 2 Stunden regnen! 

Ich hatte mir ja anstelle des ESX LTD ein Scott Genius LT gekauft und kanns echt empfehlen. Ist unglaublich gut bergauf und macht auch runter richtig Laune. Die Dinger stehen je nach Version / Größe beim Händler zum mitnehmen (direkt). Ein 20er kostet genauso viel wie das LTD, hat zwar nicht ganz die Komponenten, aber macht auch so gut Spaß. Vielleicht ist das ja doch ne Alternative für den ein oder anderen...

Ansonsten freue ich mich schon die ersten ESXse mal bald auf Feldberg (Taunus) zu sehen!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (10. Juni 2011)

ein 20er hat maximal die komponenten vom 8er...


----------



## Gope (10. Juni 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> ein 20er hat maximal die komponenten vom 8er...



Stimmt schon. Aber ein Rad ist ja wohl mehr als die Komponentengruppe... Das ist sicher ne persönliche Geschichte und Preis/Leistung ist bei Canyon besser wenn man nur die Komponenten betrachtet. Trotzdem ist das 20er ein Hammer-Rad und sein Geld wert. Und wer überlegt zu stonieren, sich in dem Rahmen bewegt UND keinen Bock hat noch zu warten kanns direkt mitnehmen. Sollte nur ein Tipp sein.

Unabhängig davon bin ich sicher das auch das Strive ein Hammer ist/wird!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (10. Juni 2011)

hab gestern ein 2011er genius 50 gesehen... an einem rad fÃ¼r 2700â¬ ne deore kurbel, das wÃ¤r mir einfach zu peinlich.


----------



## Ewoodster (10. Juni 2011)

Obwohl mein Radl fertig ist, gabs heute keine Abholtermin Mail 
Da ich nur Samstags zu Canyon kann und man den Termin vorab vereinbaren muss, darf ich jetzt wohl oder übel bis nächsten SA warten. Das wird hart...


----------



## heckenheini (10. Juni 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> hab gestern ein 2011er genius 50 gesehen... an einem rad fÃ¼r 2700â¬ ne deore kurbel, das wÃ¤r mir einfach zu peinlich.



Das Nerve AM 5 ist fÃ¼r 1499â¬ schon  besser oder gleichwertig ausgestattet
GÃ¤bs das Strive in der Ausstattung des Genius 50, das wÃ¼rde wohl so um die 1500-1600 liegen, aber ohne Deore Nabe hinten
Ist nicht wirklich ne alternative zu Canyon, nur zu Spezi Trek usw.


----------



## Der Flo (10. Juni 2011)

Vorhin mein 8.0er das erete Mal über die Isartrails nach Schäftlarn gejagt. ES MACHT SO SPAß! Das Fahrwerk arbeitet einfach klasse. Besonders angetan bin ich vom Hinterbau. Das arbeitet super sensibel und doch unterdrückt es ungewolltes Wippen! WIRKLICH GEIL! haltet alle durch - es lohnt!


----------



## Gope (10. Juni 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Das Nerve AM 5 ist für 1499 schon  besser oder gleichwertig ausgestattet
> Gäbs das Strive in der Ausstattung des Genius 50, das würde wohl so um die 1500-1600 liegen, aber ohne Deore Nabe hinten
> Ist nicht wirklich ne alternative zu Canyon, nur zu Spezi Trek usw.



Der Vergleich hinkt ein bischen und auf die Gefahr mich zu wiederholen: wer nur die Komponenten vergleicht verpasst vielleicht was. Beim Genius, genau wie beim LT gibts TwinLoc und das wird nicht günstiger, ob Du ein 50er oder ein 10er kaufst. Irgendwann rentiert sich das einfach nicht mehr. Wenn aber oben jemand schreibt, dass er gerade ein LTD stoniert hat, dann können 10er oder 20er LT ne Alternative sein. Vergesst mal nicht, dass das Händler-Bikes sind. Da gehen 10 - 15 % Rabatt weg. Deshalb nochmal: NUR EIN TIPP. Wem's das wert ist, weil z.B. Pfingstwochenende ist, oder was auch immer, der kann morgen das Bike irgendwo direkt mitnehmen.

So genug Scott! Ich will Fahrberichte lesen! Gebt Gas!


----------



## heckenheini (10. Juni 2011)

Gope schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt ein bischen und auf die Gefahr mich zu wiederholen: wer nur die Komponenten vergleicht verpasst vielleicht was. Beim Genius, genau wie beim LT gibts TwinLoc und das wird nicht günstiger, ob Du ein 50er oder ein 10er kaufst. Irgendwann rentiert sich das einfach nicht mehr. Wenn aber oben jemand schreibt, dass er gerade ein LTD stoniert hat, dann können 10er oder 20er LT ne Alternative sein. Vergesst mal nicht, dass das Händler-Bikes sind. Da gehen 10 - 15 % Rabatt weg. Deshalb nochmal: NUR EIN TIPP. Wem's das wert ist, weil z.B. Pfingstwochenende ist, oder was auch immer, der kann morgen das Bike irgendwo direkt mitnehmen.
> 
> So genug Scott! Ich will Fahrberichte lesen! Gebt Gas!



Genau, diese Diskussion würde eh 300 Seiten lang werden
Also jedem das seine und mir hoffentlich bald mein Strive


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (10. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Vorhin mein 8.0er das erete Mal über die Isartrails nach Schäftlarn gejagt. ES MACHT SO SPAß! Das Fahrwerk arbeitet einfach klasse. Besonders angetan bin ich vom Hinterbau. Das arbeitet super sensibel und doch unterdrückt es ungewolltes Wippen! WIRKLICH GEIL! haltet alle durch - es lohnt!



Genau sowas wollte ich mal lesen!! 
Merci!

Ach ja: Letzte Termin-Info für mein Es 9 ist jetzt KW 25, dann lange es aber auch wirklich mit warten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heckenheini (10. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Vorhin mein 8.0er das erete Mal über die Isartrails nach Schäftlarn gejagt. ES MACHT SO SPAß! Das Fahrwerk arbeitet einfach klasse. Besonders angetan bin ich vom Hinterbau. Das arbeitet super sensibel und doch unterdrückt es ungewolltes Wippen! WIRKLICH GEIL! haltet alle durch - es lohnt!



Yep da werd ich ganz nervös 
Wenns diesmal klappt, noch 4 Wochen(27KW)


----------



## Deleted176859 (10. Juni 2011)

Gope schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt ein bischen und auf die Gefahr mich zu wiederholen: wer nur die Komponenten vergleicht verpasst vielleicht was. Beim Genius, genau wie beim LT gibts TwinLoc und das wird nicht günstiger, ob Du ein 50er oder ein 10er kaufst. Irgendwann rentiert sich das einfach nicht mehr. Wenn aber oben jemand schreibt, dass er gerade ein LTD stoniert hat, dann können 10er oder 20er LT ne Alternative sein. Vergesst mal nicht, dass das Händler-Bikes sind. Da gehen 10 - 15 % Rabatt weg. Deshalb nochmal: NUR EIN TIPP. Wem's das wert ist, weil z.B. Pfingstwochenende ist, oder was auch immer, der kann morgen das Bike irgendwo direkt mitnehmen.
> 
> So genug Scott! Ich will Fahrberichte lesen! Gebt Gas!



Richtig! Auch zb. ne FC - M552 Kurbel funktioniert tadellos und kann man  mit glücklich werden wenn alles andere stimmt! Konnte vor kurzem mit  nem Remedy 8 - 2011 paar Runden drehen...! Spitze...! Fast so gut wie  mein AM 7.0...!


----------



## Frypan (11. Juni 2011)

Gope schrieb:


> Stimmt schon. Aber ein Rad ist ja wohl mehr als die Komponentengruppe... Das ist sicher ne persönliche Geschichte und Preis/Leistung ist bei Canyon besser wenn man nur die Komponenten betrachtet. Trotzdem ist das 20er ein Hammer-Rad und sein Geld wert. Und wer überlegt zu stonieren, sich in dem Rahmen bewegt UND keinen Bock hat noch zu warten kanns direkt mitnehmen. Sollte nur ein Tipp sein.
> 
> Unabhängig davon bin ich sicher das auch das Strive ein Hammer ist/wird!



War auch schon am überlegen, da ich mal n normales Genius gefahren hatte und doch sehr angetan war. Was hastn gezahlt, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## 22lightning (11. Juni 2011)

omoser schrieb:


> ist die Sattelhoehe auf den Bildern fuer dich eingestellt? Von der Ueberhoehung schauts imho OK aus, ziemlich auf gleicher hoehe wie der  Lenker. Wenn ja, kannst Du uns deine Masze (vorallem die SL) verraten?



Ja, der Sattel ist auf mich eingestellt. Habe einen S-Rahmen, bin 172cm und habe eine SL von 77cm. Bin gestern meine ersten 30km gefahren und komme gut zu recht mit rahmengröße.


----------



## Ewoodster (11. Juni 2011)

Habe jetzt einen Abholtermin für nächsten Samstag gesichert. Ich geh jetzt bis Freitag Abend in den Gefrierschrank. Bitte seid so nett und zieht den Stecker rechtzeitig, dass ich den Termin nicht verpasse.


----------



## Bagaluti (11. Juni 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Habe jetzt einen Abholtermin für nächsten Samstag gesichert. Ich geh jetzt bis Freitag Abend in den Gefrierschrank. Bitte seid so nett und zieht den Stecker rechtzeitig, dass ich den Termin nicht verpasse.


----------



## Markdierk (11. Juni 2011)

muss noch 1 mal kurz das scottthema aufgreifen (sorry) 

das schöne ist doch mitlerweile einach: canyon und andre versender definieren sich längst nichtmehr nur über die komponenten. man baut einfach gute bikes und ich finde ZURECHT, dass canyon so große absatzzahlen verbuchen kann!

so, mehr bilder von goldenen strives  yummy^^

[email protected] ticris

mal ganz ehrlich, das bike ist hammer und ch versteh wenn man es kaufen will, dass du aber gleich deine ganze bude ausräumst nur um es dir leisten zu können .. also naja ^^


----------



## ticris (11. Juni 2011)

@Markdierk
Tja, was tut man nicht alles für so ein Bike. Ich hoffe, dass ich mir in 1 - 2 Jahren wieder ein Bett leisten kann. 
Das Schöne an so einer leeren Bude ist die Möglichkeit auch mal Indoor ein paar Runden drehen zu können. 

Ich muß meinen Kommentar zum Raak Hinterradständer etwas revidieren. Wenn die Alberts nur noch 2 Bar drauf haben passen sie mit ein bisschen Nachdruck doch in den Ständer. Beim ersten Einstellversuch hatten die Reifen noch gute 3,5 Bar. Canyon ist mit der Luft wohl äußerst großzügig. Somit kann ich den Ständer für das Strive doch empfehlen. Er ist auf jeden Fall besser als der Ständer der auf meinen Fotos zu sehen ist.

Habe jetzt auch die erste Probefahrt draußen hinter mir und habe mein Strive mal meinen Hausberg hoch gequält und den Hometrail runtergeprügelt.

Bergauf: 
An die Sitzposition muß ich mich noch gewöhnen. Im Vergleich zu meinem Hardtail sitzt man doch um einiges "hecklastiger" auf dem Teil. Anfangs dachte ich beim ersten steilen Stück werde ich den Hinterkopfschutz meines Helms testen können, aber weit gefehlt. Das Vorderrad klebt nahezu am Boden und ich muß sagen das Strive klettert fast besser als mein Hardtail. Also bergauf . 

Bergab: 


zum Fahrwerk kann ich noch nichts sagen. Meins ist noch grauenhaft abgestimmt. Bergauf hats mir hinten zu viel gewippt und vorne wars zu steif.
Bergab habe ich vor lauter grinsen nicht aufs Fahrwerk achten können.
Ich muß mich erst mal mit all den Hebeln und Rädchen beschäftigen und auch noch mit den Drücken experimentieren. 
Mich würden die Druckverhältnisse von euch interessieren. Also, wer sein Optimum schon gefunden hat, raus damit und die Gewichtsangabe nicht vergessen.

So, für die Wartenden noch ein Foto vom Aufbau.


----------



## Ewoodster (11. Juni 2011)

Das 9.0 und das 9.0ESX sind optisch einfach ein Traum mit den Haven Laufrädern und dem kupfernen Schriftzug. Schade das die Preissenkung des ESX zu spät gekommen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeleux (11. Juni 2011)

@ticris
ein sehr schönes bike hast du da ,
ich war leider nur zu ungeduldig & hab mich für ein anderes bike entschieden!

eine andere frage zwischendurch ... was ist das für ein bikeständer, den du da hast?


----------



## ticris (11. Juni 2011)

@Xeleux
das ist ein Feedback Sports Pro Elite Montageständer. Nicht ganz billig, aber sein Geld absolut wert.


----------



## Markdierk (11. Juni 2011)

yo, hat ihn seine couch gekostet


----------



## Trendy1 (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

habe ich etwas verpasst, oder weshalb hat die 36 Talas RLC keine Kashima Coat (goldene Beschichtung)? Laut Fox Racing sollten alle 2011er Modelle eine solche Beschichtung haben. 

Hat Canyon da irgendeine Sparversion davon verbaut???

Gruß,
Andy


----------



## Nexic (11. Juni 2011)

Trendy1 schrieb:


> Laut Fox Racing sollten alle 2011er Modelle eine solche Beschichtung haben.



Da irrst du dich aber. Kashima gibts erst ab 2012 in Serien-bikes, 2011 nur im After-marked.

Und auch 2012 wird es noch "normale" Beschichtungen geben, Kashima bleib eher die Ausnahme weil immernoch unverschämt teuer.


----------



## Trendy1 (11. Juni 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Da irrst du dich aber. Kashima gibts erst ab 2012 in Serien-bikes, 2011 nur im After-marked.
> 
> Und auch 2012 wird es noch "normale" Beschichtungen geben, Kashima bleib eher die Ausnahme weil immernoch unverschämt teuer.



Hallo Nexic,

Laut der Fox Seite jedoch haben alle 2011er Modelle, außer eines Models, die Kashima serienmäßig und die 2012er sowieso.

Siehe - http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/11/forks/36_TALAS

"For 2011, we're introducing ultra-lightweight to the long travel All-mountain class. We've brought our FIT RLC damper into both TALAS and FLOAT models, augmenting the open bath R models, by offering riders an incredibly wide range of low-speed compression and rebound adjustments in a new, lighter weight damper that provides unparalleled front wheel terrain following. The new lockout lever has been ergonomically designed for quick and easy use. As with all 36 models, the super-stiff chassis matched with our 20QR thru axle system give riders the maximum steering precision and front-end confidence available. Our top of the line FLOAT and TALAS RLC models and the VAN RC2 receive Kashima Coat stanchions for stiction-free performance, to give you quicker suspension response and improved durability. The 36® TALAS features all-new, 2-position travel adjustability set at 120 and 160 mm, allowing riders to switch from short travel for climbing efficiency to full, long travel plush quickly and easily with the top-mounted and ergonomically perfect 36 TALAS lever."

Oder heisst 2011er dass es eigentlich erst in 2012 zu haben ist?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (11. Juni 2011)

wie gesagt, ich denke du hast was verpasst  kashima: aftermarket. hat nix mit canyon zu tun. schau dir andre serienbikes an


----------



## brokenarmsdude (11. Juni 2011)

weil kacke aussieht


----------



## Radonpiranha (11. Juni 2011)

Nein ! Canyon verbaut wie auch andere Versender OEM Versionen zu geringen Konditionen, damit wir die Bikes billiger aber ohne großen "verlust" kaufen können


----------



## Gope (11. Juni 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> War auch schon am überlegen, da ich mal n normales Genius gefahren hatte und doch sehr angetan war. Was hastn gezahlt, wenn man fragen darf?



Klar! Ich habe noch 5.100 Euro gezahlt, aber bei mir gabs viel hin und her, von wegen Rechnungssplitting, yada yada. Denke, wenn man's einfach bezahlt kann man da noch weiter drücken. TwinLoc ist schon richtig geil! Oder man kauft halt gleich ein Strive, da brauch man den Geometrie-Schnickschnack nicht...


----------



## Trendy1 (11. Juni 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Nein ! Canyon verbaut wie auch andere Versender OEM Versionen zu geringen Konditionen, damit wir die Bikes billiger aber ohne großen "verlust" kaufen können



Genau das wird vermutlich auch der Grund sein, warum die Canyon Bikes keine 2011er Fox Gabeln mit Kashima Coat verbauen... Ich hoffe nur dass das Innenleben der Gabeln dem 2011er Stand entspricht...


----------



## Radonpiranha (11. Juni 2011)

Trendy1 schrieb:


> Genau das wird vermutlich auch der Grund sein, warum die Canyon Bikes keine 2011er Fox Gabeln mit Kashima Coat verbauen... Ich hoffe nur dass das Innenleben der Gabeln dem 2011er Stand entspricht...



Das habe ich doch sagen wollen ! Innenleben ist das gleiche !


----------



## cryzz (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo an alle Strive 7.0 und 8.0 Besitzer,

ich hättte mal eine Frage zum XT-Schaltwerk.
Ich finde es ein bissl kurz! Kann es sein, dass nicht die Long Cage-Version (SGS) sondern die Short Cage-Version (GS) verbaut ist?
Auf dem Schaltwerk finde ich dazu leider keine Angabe.

Da ich evtl. auf 3-fach umrüsten wollte wäre das nicht so passend, vor allem, weil Canyon auf der Homepage die Long Cage-Version angibt.

Ciao
Chris


----------



## Chicane (11. Juni 2011)

Ja es ist ein GS verbaut (nicht wie auf der HP angegeben Long Cage, Foto ist aber GS).

Selbst das GS kannst du einwandfrei mit 3-fach fahren, du musst du halt nur Kompromisse eingehen (klein/klein Kette hängt durch oder groß/groß nicht schaltbar).


----------



## swoosh999 (11. Juni 2011)

cryzz schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Strive 7.0 und 8.0 Besitzer,
> 
> ich hättte mal eine Frage zum XT-Schaltwerk.
> Ich finde es ein bissl kurz! Kann es sein, dass nicht die Long Cage-Version (SGS) sondern die Short Cage-Version (GS) verbaut ist?
> ...



gute frage ist jetzt auch welches beim esx verbaut wird?
laut hp soll es ja ein sgs long sein, wobei mir persönlich ein gs besser gefallen würde.

btw weiß jmd welcher bash bei der s 2200 jetzt zu einsatz kommt?
ich denke da dürfen wir uns alle überraschen lassen...


----------



## Frypan (12. Juni 2011)

Die Kettenführung kann man aber bei ner Dreifachkurbel gleich abmontieren, oder macht die das noch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kamaroroxx (12. Juni 2011)

laut Canyon, funzt die Kettenführung auch bei einer dreifach Kurbel, habe die Führung auch an meinem AM verbaut, werde es heute mal testen ob es wirklich klappt.


----------



## Frypan (12. Juni 2011)

Auf der HP steht, dass sie mit 2-fach Kurbeln kompatibel ist. Woher hast du die 3-fach Info?


----------



## Der Flo (12. Juni 2011)

Hier mein Strive beim ersten Einsatz in den Bergen (Karwendel). Nun kann ich auch was zur Kletterkunst des Strive sagen: Super! Es macht einfach Spaß mit dem Ding Höhenmeter zu schrubben! Die Sitzposition ist klasse und auch Anstiege mit >1000Hm machen Spaß. Echt klasse Arbeit Canyon. Natürlich ist der Downhill spaßiger, aber vor den Uphilleigenschaften hatte ich ja anfangs ein wenig Schiss. Völlig unbegründet. Auch mit Platformpedalen mache ich Fahrer mit dem Motto "Carbon statt Kondition" nass


----------



## aicpr (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo, wollte mal fragen ob es hier schon Strive Besitzer im Raum Augsburg/München gibt, die mich mal probe fahren lassen würde. Größe M wäre passend.

Schon mal vielen Dank.


----------



## Der Flo (12. Juni 2011)

aicpr schrieb:


> Hallo, wollte mal fragen ob es hier schon Strive Besitzer im Raum Augsburg/München gibt, die mich mal probe fahren lassen würde. Größe M wäre passend.
> 
> Schon mal vielen Dank.



München, L, 8.0


----------



## aicpr (12. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> München, L, 8.0



Danke für's Angebot, aber L ist mir sicher zu groß.


----------



## heckenheini (12. Juni 2011)

Mal ne Frage an alle die ihr 7er schon haben,
ist an der SLX Kurbel nun ein 24 KB verbaut , so wie es in der Beschreibung steht?
Oder ist die Kurbel doch in der Serienausstattung von Shimano mit dem 22er?


----------



## Chicane (12. Juni 2011)

22er ist verbaut.


----------



## Frypan (12. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Hier mein Strive beim ersten Einsatz in den Bergen (Karwendel). Nun kann ich auch was zur Kletterkunst des Strive sagen: Super! Es macht einfach Spaß mit dem Ding Höhenmeter zu schrubben! Die Sitzposition ist klasse und auch Anstiege mit >1000Hm machen Spaß. Echt klasse Arbeit Canyon. Natürlich ist der Downhill spaßiger, aber vor den Uphilleigenschaften hatte ich ja anfangs ein wenig Schiss. Völlig unbegründet. Auch mit Platformpedalen mache ich Fahrer mit dem Motto "Carbon statt Kondition" nass



 Hast du es mal an der Wage gehabt? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie da die Abweichung ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dropomat (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe 7.0 Besitzer.

Habt ihr nun eine Lyric 2Step oder eine DH ohne Absenkung verbaut?

Auf Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## gremlino (13. Juni 2011)

so, war gestern mal bei Canyon auf dem Bike-Festival in Willingen vorsprechen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, aber keine neuen News zum Thema Lieferungen ESX Modelle. 


Dafür hab ich "Frustkaufen" bei Ronny Prinzlau gemacht und mir schon mal das passende Shirt fürs Strive gekauft  :


----------



## Der Flo (13. Juni 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Hast du es mal an der Wage gehabt? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie da die Abweichung ist...



Leider gab es eine Abweichung von ca. 250g. Waage blieb also (o. Pedale) bei 14,15kg stehen. Egal, die kann auch ich kompensieren!


----------



## Frypan (13. Juni 2011)

Das ist doch völlig ok und zur Not ganz schnell wegdiätet...


----------



## Der Flo (13. Juni 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Das ist doch völlig ok und zur Not ganz schnell wegdiätet...



Absolut!


----------



## Felix95 (13. Juni 2011)

@ dropomat : Die Lyrik RC2DH ist verbaut. Also schon mit 2Step auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (13. Juni 2011)

dropomat schrieb:


> Hallo liebe 7.0 Besitzer.
> 
> Habt ihr nun eine Lyri*k* 2Step oder eine DH ohne Absenkung verbaut?
> 
> Auf Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.



Beides, eine DH mit 2-Step.


----------



## omoser (13. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Leider gab es eine Abweichung von ca. 250g. Waage blieb also (o. Pedale) bei 14,15kg stehen. Egal, die kann auch ich kompensieren!



hmm du hast ein ES 8.0 in L, oder? Auf der website stehen 13,95kg - ich nehme an fuer M - also sollte das doch eh ziemlich genau passen, oder?


----------



## swoosh999 (13. Juni 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Das ist doch völlig ok und zur Not ganz schnell wegdiätet...



einfach 2.1 rockert rons montieren und gut is


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juni 2011)

Kamaroroxx schrieb:


> laut Canyon, funzt die Kettenführung auch bei einer dreifach Kurbel, habe die Führung auch an meinem AM verbaut, werde es heute mal testen ob es wirklich klappt.


Das ist Käse, die Führung ist nur für 2-fach. Das sieht man doch schon beim Draufschauen, dass es mit der Rolle bei 3-fach gar nicht funktionieren kann  Wobei... die Kettenführung funktioniert natürlich auch bei 3-fach - so lange man nicht auf das große Kettenblatt schaltet


----------



## Der Flo (13. Juni 2011)

omoser schrieb:


> hmm du hast ein ES 8.0 in L, oder? Auf der website stehen 13,95kg - ich nehme an fuer M - also sollte das doch eh ziemlich genau passen, oder?



Stimmt, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht...


----------



## eintopf610 (13. Juni 2011)

An alle Glücklichen, die ihr Strive schon haben:

Welche Körpergröße und Schrittlänge habt ihr bei welcher Rahmengröße?

Ich bin 180cm mit einer SL von 85cm.
Habe das Strive in M bestellt und bin auch damit probegefahren.
Jetzt bin ich mir allerdings etwas unsicher, da mir der Rahmen etwas zu klein für mich vorkommt.
Beim fahren (auf dem Parkplatz) hatte ich dennoch ein gutes Gefühl

Was habt ihr für Größen und wie seid ihr damit zufrieden?


----------



## 22lightning (13. Juni 2011)

eintopf610 schrieb:


> An alle Glücklichen, die ihr Strive schon haben:
> 
> Welche Körpergröße und Schrittlänge habt ihr bei welcher Rahmengröße?
> 
> ...




Ich bin 172cm und habe eine SL von 76cm. Habe ein Strive ES 9.0 in S. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Größe.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (13. Juni 2011)

zu klein? ist 180 nicht die grenze zu S?


----------



## Bagaluti (13. Juni 2011)

eintopf610 schrieb:


> An alle Glücklichen, die ihr Strive schon haben:
> 
> Welche Körpergröße und Schrittlänge habt ihr bei welcher Rahmengröße?
> 
> ...



178/83 M, passt


----------



## mintberrycrunch (13. Juni 2011)

183cm, 88cm Schrittlänge = Rahmengröße L, passt perfekt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eintopf610 (13. Juni 2011)

Könnte jemand mal Bilder von einem "L" Rahmen posten?

Ich würde gerne mal sehen wie groß der Höhenunterschied des Oberrohrs zum "M" ausfällt.

DANKE


----------



## brokenarmsdude (13. Juni 2011)

siehe eine siete vorher :/


----------



## spykie (13. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> 178/83 M, passt



172/81 "S" passt !
Gruß


----------



## eintopf610 (13. Juni 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> siehe eine siete vorher :/



Was hast du für eine SL / Körpergröße?

Wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du an deiner Sattelstütze noch 4-5cm Platz zum reinschieben in das Sitzrohr.

Würde gerne wissen ob ich mit meiner Schrittlänge von ca. 86cm die Sattelstütze voll reinfahren muß.


----------



## Der Flo (13. Juni 2011)

eintopf610 schrieb:


> Könnte jemand mal Bilder von einem "L" Rahmen posten?
> 
> Ich würde gerne mal sehen wie groß der Höhenunterschied des Oberrohrs zum "M" ausfällt.
> 
> DANKE



Meine ganzen Bilder sind L


----------



## eintopf610 (13. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Meine ganzen Bilder sind L



Sorry, die Frage 2posts zurück war eigentlich an dich gerichtet.
Habe mir die Bilder nochmal angeschaut.

Was hast du für eine SL / Körpergröße?


----------



## Der Flo (13. Juni 2011)

Ich bin 1,87m groß mit einer SL von 90cm. Hast also noch Puffer


----------



## freundchen (13. Juni 2011)

War heute im Willingen und war sehr enttäuscht. Wollte zu gerne mal das Strive 8.0 aufm Trail testen aber Canyon hatte nur ein 7.0 in S und ein kaputtes 9.0 ESX in M da.
Bin damals schon extra nach Koblenz gefahren, um das Bike zu fahren und konnte dort nur aufm Parkplatz ein paar Ründchen drehen. Nun hatte ich auf Willingen gehofft aber auch da wieder Fehlanzeige. S ist mir zu klein und das M war kaputt. Toll!


----------



## Frypan (13. Juni 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> einfach 2.1 rockert rons montieren und gut is



Genau, und AX Lightness Carbon Laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (13. Juni 2011)

@eintopf610
Strive in M; 179 auf 83;  mir passt das Strive ausgezeichnet. Meine Reverb schaut ca. 3,5 cm aus dem  Rahmen raus, das RS Label ist gerade noch zu sehen. Bei 86er Stelzen  wirst du die Reverb sicher nicht voll reinfahren müssen. Auf meinen Fotos ist die Reverb schon auf 83er Beine eingestellt. Ich denke dir wird ein M gut passen und *viel* Spaß machen!


----------



## Cortezsi (14. Juni 2011)

freundchen schrieb:


> War heute im Willingen und war sehr enttäuscht. Wollte zu gerne mal das Strive 8.0 aufm Trail testen aber Canyon hatte nur ein 7.0 in S und ein kaputtes 9.0 ESX in M da.
> Bin damals schon extra nach Koblenz gefahren, um das Bike zu fahren und konnte dort nur aufm Parkplatz ein paar Ründchen drehen. Nun hatte ich auf Willingen gehofft aber auch da wieder Fehlanzeige. S ist mir zu klein und das M war kaputt. Toll!



Was war denn beim M'er kaputt?


----------



## gremlino (14. Juni 2011)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Was war denn beim M'er kaputt?



das würde mich auch mal interessieren.

Wobei das ESX war am Sonntag gar nicht da, nur ein ES9.0 in M in Conker Brown......und das 7.0 in S natürlich.

By the way, bei Acros stand auch ein Strive - mit der kompletten A-GE Schaltung dran.


----------



## thomas79 (14. Juni 2011)

Wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab, der Hinterbau. Also, wer hats kaputt gemacht? 
Ich hab stattdessen dann mal ein Liteville Probe gefahren, das war auch nett


----------



## edwardje (14. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand schon bilder von ein Braunfarbige Strive??oder haben alle Schwarz gekauft?


----------



## aicpr (14. Juni 2011)

edwardje schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon bilder von ein Braunfarbige Strive??oder haben alle Schwarz gekauft?



Irgendwo in diesem Thread müssten ein paar Bilder von einem Testbike in Braun sein. Soweit ich weis werden zur Zeit noch keine Rahmen in Braun ausgeliefert.

Hab noch eine Frage an die Strive Besitzer, wie Tourentauglich schätzt ihr das Strive ein? Möchte mein AllMountain Bike gerne ersetzen und trotzdem hin und wieder Touren von 2000- 2500 hm fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (14. Juni 2011)

edwardje schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon bilder von ein Braunfarbige Strive??oder haben alle Schwarz gekauft?













hab trotzdem schwarz gekauft


----------



## gremlino (14. Juni 2011)

falls jemand ein ESX9.0SL in L in schwarz sucht -> laut Canyon HP wieder verfügbar für KW29..............wahrscheinlich von einem, der storniert hat......


----------



## Der Flo (14. Juni 2011)

aicpr schrieb:


> Irgendwo in diesem Thread müssten ein paar Bilder von einem Testbike in Braun sein. Soweit ich weis werden zur Zeit noch keine Rahmen in Braun ausgeliefert.
> 
> Hab noch eine Frage an die Strive Besitzer, wie Tourentauglich schätzt ihr das Strive ein? Möchte mein AllMountain Bike gerne ersetzen und trotzdem hin und wieder Touren von 2000- 2500 hm fahren.



In meinen letzten Posts habe ich was dazu geschrieben. Ich finde das Bike absolut tourentauglich. Es muss sich nicht vor AM-Bikes vertecken...


----------



## Frypan (14. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> falls jemand ein ESX9.0SL in L in schwarz sucht -> laut Canyon HP wieder verfügbar für KW29..............wahrscheinlich von einem, der storniert hat......



und schon wieder weg


----------



## edwardje (14. Juni 2011)

Schön die Braune farbe. Meins müsstze in Kalenderwoche 25 kommen. Habe leider noch nichts gehöhrt


----------



## steph4n (14. Juni 2011)

Meins ES8.0 schwarz M ist letzte Woche Donnerstag gekommen und damit  eine Woche vor dem geplanten Termin (KW24).






Ich bin jetzt am überlegen ein kleineres Kettenblatt zu montieren 22 statt 24, da mir die Übersetzung am Berg etwas zu lang ist. 
Bisher habe ich aber nur 9fach kettenblätter gefunden, kann ich so eins montieren? (die Kurbel ist laut der SRAM-Seite auch nur 9fach).


----------



## LimaBravo (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde sogar ein 20er montieren, von http://www.mountain-goat.de/index.php?cPath=1

lg


----------



## Happy-Dog (14. Juni 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> und schon wieder weg




Ist gerade im Moment in conker brown L zu haben !


----------



## Frypan (14. Juni 2011)

Happy-Dog schrieb:


> Ist gerade im Moment in conker brown L zu haben !



Leider absolut nicht meine Farbe, aber vielen Dank


----------



## Happy-Dog (14. Juni 2011)

Dran bleiben.
Da wird sicher noch der ein oder andere abspringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Flo (14. Juni 2011)

Happy-Dog schrieb:


> Dran bleiben.
> Da wird sicher noch der ein oder andere abspringen



Glaubst du? So kurz vor den ganzen Auslieferungen? Daumen drücken!


----------



## Gecko1969 (14. Juni 2011)

Hat einer von den stolzen Besitzern schon mal hinten einen breiteren Reifen als den 2,4" Fatal Bert versucht? Ist da Platz? Kann man die Lyrik auf 170 mm Coil MiCo umbauen und was würde das kosten? Rauscht der Fox Dämpfer auch durch oder nur der Monarch? In Winterberg hatte ich auf der Freeridestrecke einen mit Strive angesprochen, der davon begeistert war. Aber der Ring vom Monarch war schon runter gefallen .

Leider war in Winterberg kein L zum probieren, mal abgesehen davon, daß ich im Chaos des Canyon Standes nur ein Torque Trailflow bekommen habe. Dieses lies sich erstaunlich gut bergauf pedalieren. Allerdings war die Freeridestrecke mit dem Teil (bei meiner Geschwindigkeit ) beinahe langweilig. Zum springen brauchte ich z. B. jede Menge Speed und einen Kicker - im Flat schluckte die Federung meinen Sprungversuch komplett . Nur auf den Bremswellen hoppelte es ein wenig. Somit ist für meinen Einsatzzweck das Torque gestorben und auch die Hammerschmidt. Das Summen im Overdrive nervt und das verkehrt rum schalten geht gar nicht.

Wie man die Ausleihe richtig gut organisieren kann, konnte ich dann bei Liteville feststellen. Das 301 mit 160 mm in L hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## Hans (14. Juni 2011)

mein Strive ES 8.0 in S ging am Freitag zurück - der Rahmen war mir dann doch zu kompakt, Optik hat mir auch nicht 100% zugesagt.

Heute ein 301 MK9 mit 160mm bestellt 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## spykie (14. Juni 2011)

So seit Mittwoch isch´s da und seit Gestern fahrbereit . Einfach Ein Traum in Alu !!!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/916376
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/916384
Gruß an Alle die sich noch gedulden müssen , es lohnt sich !!!
Gruß von Der Alb


----------



## Happy-Dog (14. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Glaubst du? So kurz vor den ganzen Auslieferungen? Daumen drücken!



Schau,der Hans ist z.B. scho abgesprungen.


----------



## gremlino (15. Juni 2011)

Happy-Dog schrieb:


> Schau,der Hans ist z.B. scho abgesprungen.



sehe ich auch so.
Canyon hat bis jetzt bei mir zwei mal schriftlich verschoben (vorbildlich: beide male vor der vorher angegebenen Lieferwoche und ohne vorherige Anmahnung durch mich), habe für mich persönlich festgelegt, wenn eine dritte Verschiebung ins dritte Quartal kommt, storniere ich. Auch wenn ich jetzt über ein halbes Jahr warte. Weil dann ist die Saison rum und die letzten Sonnenstrahlen überlebt mein jetziges Bike auch noch und dann kommen die 2012er Modelle. Obs dann wieder ein Strive wird ist fraglich, Liteville, Nicolai, Rose und Votec haben auch "schöne Töchter"


----------



## Chicane (15. Juni 2011)

Gecko1969 schrieb:


> Hat einer von den stolzen Besitzern schon mal hinten einen breiteren Reifen als den 2,4" Fatal Bert versucht? Ist da Platz? Kann man die Lyrik auf 170 mm Coil MiCo umbauen und was würde das kosten? Rauscht der Fox Dämpfer auch durch oder nur der Monarch? In Winterberg hatte ich auf der Freeridestrecke einen mit Strive angesprochen, der davon begeistert war. Aber der Ring vom Monarch war schon runter gefallen .



Viel mehr als 2.4" geht nicht. Mein Ardent auf Flow (62/60 mm Breite/Höhe) ist schon verdammt eng.

Umbau auf Coil geht, Kostenpunkt zwischen 70 und 80 Euro, je nachdem wo man bestellt.


----------



## swoosh999 (15. Juni 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> mein Strive ES 8.0 in S ging am Freitag zurück - der Rahmen war mir dann doch zu kompakt, Optik hat mir auch nicht 100% zugesagt.
> 
> Heute ein 301 MK9 mit 160mm bestellt
> 
> ...



kostenpunkt 4.5teuro?


----------



## Hans (15. Juni 2011)

Rahmen und Gabel soviel wie das ganze Strive 

Rest nehm ich vom "alten" bike.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (15. Juni 2011)

Findet hier niemand sonst die Farben der ausgelieferten Strives im Vergleich zur Homepage etwas stark abweichend? Bei den 9ern wurde offensichtlich der Haven LRS dunkler / brauner "photogeshoppt", damit er besser zur Umlenkbox und zum Schriftzug passt. Das kastanienbraun sieht auf den Werbefotos auch viel rötlicher aus, in echt eher nach Schokolade. 
Erinnert mich an das Torque Trailflow, bei dem die Felgen auf den Fotos farblich angepasst wurden.

Hier sind doch viele Unzufriedene ohne Fahrrad, aber mit viel Tagesfreizeit unterwegs, ärgert das keinen?


----------



## eintopf610 (15. Juni 2011)

Was bitteschön möchtest du den mit deinen Sticheleien bezwecken?

Ich habe ein 9.0 in schwarz bestellt, weiß wie es in "real" aussieht, habe in 2 Wochen einen festen Termin zum abholen und freue mich riesig darauf.


----------



## swoosh999 (15. Juni 2011)

kailer schrieb:


> Findet hier niemand sonst die Farben der ausgelieferten Strives im Vergleich zur Homepage etwas stark abweichend? Bei den 9ern wurde offensichtlich der Haven LRS dunkler / brauner "photogeshoppt", damit er besser zur Umlenkbox und zum Schriftzug passt. Das kastanienbraun sieht auf den Werbefotos auch viel rötlicher aus, in echt eher nach Schokolade.
> Erinnert mich an das Torque Trailflow, bei dem die Felgen auf den Fotos farblich angepasst wurden.
> 
> Hier sind doch viele Unzufriedene ohne Fahrrad, aber mit viel Tagesfreizeit unterwegs, ärgert das keinen?



mich nervt auch etwas dieses schokobraun, hätte es mir doch etwas anders zu conker brown vorgestellt. das die haven nicht wie auf der hp aussehen werden wusste ich...aber was soll´s - hauptsache ich bekomm endlich ein fahrrad


----------



## gremlino (15. Juni 2011)

so, heute habe mir das Warten auf Strive wieder selber etwas "versüßt". 

Heute morgen einen kleinen Highsider mit dem Motorrad hingelegt - RTW, Notarzt und Polizei - aber nichts schlimmes passiert, Prellungen rechte Seite Knie, Hüfte, Schulter und Ellenbogen. Bin nach 3Std. aus dem Krankenhaus wieder raus und liege jetzt auf der Couch. Humpeln geht gerade noch, mal sehen wie es morgen wird. Auf jeden Fall kein biken und ich hab FREI


----------



## Bagaluti (15. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> so, heute habe mir das Warten auf Strive wieder selber etwas "versüßt".
> 
> Heute morgen einen kleinen Highsider mit dem Motorrad hingelegt - RTW, Notarzt und Polizei - aber nichts schlimmes passiert, Prellungen rechte Seite Knie, Hüfte, Schulter und Ellenbogen. Bin nach 3Std. aus dem Krankenhaus wieder raus und liege jetzt auf der Couch. Humpeln geht gerade noch, mal sehen wie es morgen wird. Auf jeden Fall kein biken und ich hab FREI



Gute Besserung!


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> mein Strive ES 8.0 in S ging am Freitag zurück - der Rahmen war mir dann doch zu kompakt, Optik hat mir auch nicht 100% zugesagt.
> 
> Heute ein 301 MK9 mit 160mm bestellt


Mein Beileid 


@ gremlino: wieso machgt man denn sowas?  Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (15. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> so, heute habe mir das Warten auf Strive wieder selber etwas "versüßt".
> 
> Heute morgen einen kleinen Highsider mit dem Motorrad hingelegt - RTW, Notarzt und Polizei - aber nichts schlimmes passiert, Prellungen rechte Seite Knie, Hüfte, Schulter und Ellenbogen. Bin nach 3Std. aus dem Krankenhaus wieder raus und liege jetzt auf der Couch. Humpeln geht gerade noch, mal sehen wie es morgen wird. Auf jeden Fall kein biken und ich hab FREI



aber schreiben kannste ja zum glück noch 

gute besserung !


----------



## Dallas ITA (15. Juni 2011)

eine Strive ist heute in Bozen gelandet


----------



## Markdierk (15. Juni 2011)

viel zu geil, irr ich mich oder hast du deine vario so weit oben, dass du, wenn du sie ausfährst aufm mond hockst? ^^

wenn ja, fahr die stütze aus und richte die sattelstütze dann aus  .. eine vario is dazu da, dass du sie einfahren kannst ...


----------



## brokenarmsdude (15. Juni 2011)

hmm wenn durch zufall nen schwattes esx sl in L frei wird schlag ich zu^^


----------



## H1llnippler (15. Juni 2011)

kailer schrieb:


> Findet hier niemand sonst die Farben der ausgelieferten Strives im Vergleich zur Homepage etwas stark abweichend? Bei den 9ern wurde offensichtlich der Haven LRS dunkler / brauner "photogeshoppt", damit er besser zur Umlenkbox und zum Schriftzug passt. Das kastanienbraun sieht auf den Werbefotos auch viel rötlicher aus, in echt eher nach Schokolade.
> Erinnert mich an das Torque Trailflow, bei dem die Felgen auf den Fotos farblich angepasst wurden.
> 
> Hier sind doch viele Unzufriedene ohne Fahrrad, aber mit viel Tagesfreizeit unterwegs, ärgert das keinen?



auf das schokobraun bezogen: ist das tatsächlich so??? ich meinte das auf den bildern ist ein Proto  gibts den keine aktuellen bilder von conker brown??? 

wow das schwarze vom südtiroler ist ja mal geil!!!


----------



## swoosh999 (15. Juni 2011)

Dallas ITA schrieb:


> eine Strive ist heute in Bozen gelandet



warum macht eig niemand die verdammte kabelführung der reverb dran


----------



## swoosh999 (15. Juni 2011)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> auf das schokobraun bezogen: ist das tatsächlich so??? ich meinte das auf den bildern ist ein Proto  gibts den keine aktuellen bilder von conker brown???
> 
> wow das schwarze vom südtiroler ist ja mal geil!!!



ich denk bis weihnachten werden wir es herausfinden ob das schokobraune wirklich nur ein proto ist oder tatsächlich "conker brown"...

..naja..vllt auch schon nächste woche.....


----------



## swoosh999 (15. Juni 2011)

Dallas ITA schrieb:


> eine Strive ist heute in Bozen gelandet



Dallas ITA
Registriert seit: Nov 2005
Ort: Bozen
Bike: *Canyon Strive 9.0 SL*

jetzt kenn ich mich nimmer aus.....das is doch ne HS !


----------



## swoosh999 (15. Juni 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> viel zu geil, irr ich mich oder hast du deine vario so weit oben, dass du, wenn du sie ausfährst aufm mond hockst? ^^
> 
> wenn ja, fahr die stütze aus und richte die sattelstütze dann aus  .. eine vario is dazu da, dass du sie einfahren kannst ...



vllt fährt er die vario aus und rockt dann im schneidersitz die trails


----------



## Der Flo (15. Juni 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> warum macht eig niemand die verdammte kabelführung der reverb dran



Wie wahr, wie wahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dallas ITA (15. Juni 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> viel zu geil, irr ich mich oder hast du deine vario so weit oben, dass du, wenn du sie ausfährst aufm mond hockst? ^^
> 
> wenn ja, fahr die stütze aus und richte die sattelstütze dann aus  .. eine vario is dazu da, dass du sie einfahren kannst ...


das rad habe ich erst zusammengesetzt, danach habe ich alles regoliert


----------



## Dallas ITA (15. Juni 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> warum macht eig niemand die verdammte kabelführung der reverb dran


ich hab's probiert, das kabel läuft durch diese führung so schlecht


----------



## Dallas ITA (15. Juni 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Dallas ITA
> Registriert seit: Nov 2005
> Ort: Bozen
> Bike: *Canyon Strive 9.0 SL*
> ...


habe ich falsch getippt  ES 9.0


----------



## hennefetzt (16. Juni 2011)

Nach Monaten des wartens kam gestern auch bei mir endlich der DHL-Mann mit ner großen Kiste an. Der Zusammenbau des ES 9.0 hat sich zwar gezogen aber lief doch recht problemlos ab. Nervig war nur, dass die Kette im Schaltwerk verdreht verbaut war - also mit vereinten Kräften die Schaltschwinge geöffnet, Kette gedreht, Schwinge wieder verschraubt und paßt. 
Ein bischen "enttäuscht" war ich über den kurzen Vorbau, der mir im Vorfeld beim betrachten der Strive-Bilder gar nicht aufgefallen ist. Ein Mitstreiter hat an seinem 2010er Torque einen ca 8cm langen Vorbau auf dem man prima ein Navi festdübeln kann. Das ist beim Strive (und augenscheinlich auch bei den 2011er Torques) nicht möglich und somit muss eine andere Lösung her. Ein verlängerter Vorbau kommt mir aber nicht ins Haus, denn das Strive scheint direkt für meine Körpermaße und meinen A***** entwickelt worden zu sein. Eine kurze Ausfahrt am Rhein hat die Sache auch noch mal bestätigt - es paßt wirklich perfekt. Auch hab ich mich auf der Kiste sofort sicher gefühlt - das war mir besonders wichtig, denn auf meinem alten Bergamont hat sich nach und nach ein Gefühlt von Unsicherheit eingestellt, so dass ich die Berge teilweise nur noch runter gekrochen bin. Auf dem Strive würd ich mich auch ohne zu Zögern sofort von der Zugspitze stürzen 
Was noch ein wenig nervt ist das Knattern beim Rücktritt der Hammerschmitt. Das es im Overdrivemodus beim Vorwärts-pedalieren etwas rasselt war mir zwar bekannt und es stört auch weitestgehend nicht, aber sobald man im Overdrive "Rückwärts"-pedaliert knattert es als würde ich beim fahren in beiden Händen eine Holz-Ratsche schwingen - aber erspart zumindest die Klingel 

Mit den Gabel- und am Dämpfereinstellungen muss ich aber noch experimentieren. 

Und weils so wunderschön ist  noch ein Foto kurz nach dem Aufbau...






Grüße


----------



## johnny blaze (16. Juni 2011)

hennefetzt schrieb:


> [...] Vorbau auf dem man prima ein Navi festdübeln kann. Das ist beim Strive (und augenscheinlich auch bei den 2011er Torques) nicht möglich und somit muss eine andere Lösung her.



mit ein wenig tüfteln könnte auf den Vorbau aber zumindest die Fotohalterung inkl. Foto aus dem Hintergrund drauf passen


----------



## gremlino (16. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Man, sogar um aufs Klo zu kommen, muss man sich am Waschbecken fest hangeln. 
Heute nachmittag den nächsten Termin beim Doc, mal schauen, was der sagt.......

Und wenn man die ganzen neuen Fotos vom Strive sieht, bekommt man echt Bock aufs biken  Sehr schick die 9.0er 

@hennefetzt: ist das Rahmengröße S?


----------



## hennefetzt (16. Juni 2011)

Ne, ist Größe M. 

Grüße


----------



## gremlino (16. Juni 2011)

okay, dann ists aber trotzdem ein nur ein 55er Vorbau.
Verstehe das die Auswahl von Canyon eh nicht wirklich:

*Vorbaulängen nach Rahmenhöhe:
ES 7.0: S-50mm, M-65mm, L-65mm
ES 8.0 | ESX 9.0 LTD: S-60mm, M-60mm, L-75mm
ES 9.0: S-55mm, M-55mm, L-70mm
ESX 9.0 SL: S-55mm, M-70mm, L-70mm*

By the way, ESX9.0SL ist wieder eines in S für KW28 verfügbar......


----------



## campariseven (16. Juni 2011)

testbericht quasi: http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?147278-Canyon-Strive-ES-9.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Flo (16. Juni 2011)

hennefetzt schrieb:


> Ein bischen "enttäuscht" war ich über den kurzen Vorbau, der mir im Vorfeld beim betrachten der Strive-Bilder gar nicht aufgefallen ist. Ein Mitstreiter hat an seinem 2010er Torque einen ca 8cm langen Vorbau auf dem man prima ein Navi festdübeln kann. Das ist beim Strive (und augenscheinlich auch bei den 2011er Torques) nicht möglich und somit muss eine andere Lösung her.



Die Garmin Edge 705 Halterung ist da klasse, da sie sehr klein ist (ca. 2x2cm) und das GPS etwas erhöht, wodurch es wunderbar über die Lenkerverschraubung passt.


----------



## swoosh999 (16. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Die Garmin Edge 705 Halterung ist da klasse, da sie sehr klein ist (ca. 2x2cm) und das GPS etwas erhöht, wodurch es wunderbar über die Lenkerverschraubung passt.



beim anblick dieser geräte frage ich mich immer, wie ihr vor 10 jahren in freier wildbahn überlebt habt?!


----------



## Cortezsi (16. Juni 2011)

hennefetzt schrieb:


> Grüße



Oha mit dem Oberrohr im Montageständer. Also mir wär das viel zu heikel und würde es an der Sattelstütze festmachen.


----------



## ticris (16. Juni 2011)

@hennefetz
ein sehr schönes Bike hast du da! Gratuliere. Vor allem ist es noch so schön sauber. 
Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob deine Klemmung im Montageständer am Oberrohr eine so gute Idee ist. Bist du sicher das das filigrane Oberrohr das mitmacht?


----------



## hennefetzt (16. Juni 2011)

@Flo:
wenn du mir erklärst, wie ich die Halterung am abgebildeten Vorbau befestige werd ichs auch mal versuchen 





@Cortezsi / ticris:
Ach, das muss das Rad abkönnen... denn wenns dabei schon ne Delle gibt, lass ich das lieber mit der Zugspitze  Außerdem is die Halterung gepolstert 

Grüße


----------



## gremlino (16. Juni 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> beim anblick dieser geräte frage ich mich immer, wie ihr vor 10 jahren in freier wildbahn überlebt habt?!





@campariseven: Danke für den Link 

Da sieht man jetzt auch mal bei einem Pic den Unterschied zwischen M und L - gleiche Überstandshöhe - längeres Sitzrohr und das entsprechende Gusset. Einzig, das Video ist doch auch von dem Tester, oder? Weil in dem Video ist ein weisser Syncros Vorbau montiert, im Text selber steht da nix zu (warum wieso weshalb).
Noch eine Frage, an die Leute, die ihr Strive schon haben, sind die Schriftzüge auf beiden Seiten gleich?
In dem Test hat das Bike den Strive-Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr nur rechts!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Flo (16. Juni 2011)

hennefetzt schrieb:


> @Flo:
> wenn du mir erklärst, wie ich die Halterung am abgebildeten Vorbau befestige werd ichs auch mal versuchen



Ups, hast schon Recht! Der ist ja extrem mikrig... Mit genügend Gummi bekommt man das schon hin


----------



## gremlino (16. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Ups, hast schon Recht! Der ist ja extrem mikrig... Mit genügend Gummi bekommt man das schon hin


----------



## Der Flo (16. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage, an die Leute, die ihr Strive schon haben, sind die Schriftzüge auf beiden Seiten gleich?
> In dem Test hat das Bike den Strive-Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr nur rechts!?



Leider Steht der Schriftzug "Strive" nur auf der rechten Seite. Fand das auch etwas schade...


----------



## Der Flo (16. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


>



 Sehr gut Idee!


----------



## swoosh999 (16. Juni 2011)

Wen´s interessiert:

Es stand hier mal um Raum ob man als Finanzierer als Kunde 2ter Klasse bei Canyon behandelt wird.

Diesen Thema wollte ich mal genauer auf dem Grund gehen:

Sehr geehrter Herr X,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 14. Juni 2011.

Wir freuen uns über Ihre Bestellung.
Unsere Kunden werden generell gleich behandelt, dies hängt nicht von der Zahlungsart ab.
Ihr Liefertermin für das Bike ist die KW 25, die Vorauskassenzahlung sollte 2 Wochen vor Liefertermin stattfinden, damit wir eine Pünktliche Abwicklung der Lieferung vollziehen können.

Wir errechnen die voraussichtlichen Liefertermine aufgrund der Zusagen unserer Liefereranten. Wenn diese einen Lieferverzug melden sind wir leider gezwungen, diesen an den Kunden weiter zugeben. Ob es einen solchen Verzug geben wird, lässt sich im Voraus natürlich nie sagen. Alle angegebenen Termine werden von uns aber bereits mit einem kleinen Puffer angegeben.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns wenden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Servicecenter


----------



## 320star (16. Juni 2011)

Ich habe gestern mein Strive abgeholt. Die Auslieferung war leider etwas  chaotisch, ich mußte eine Stunde warten. Leider wurde der Umwerfer auf SLX 2-fach geändert (16,95 Erstattung oder KNOG-Licht). Ich mußte für meinen Umbau auf XT-Kurbel also nochmal einen XT 3-fach Umwerfer kaufen. Das Personal war sehr bemüht und hat die Situation gut gelöst. So konnte ich mein Bike gestern noch umbauen: 3-fach, Syntace VRO, Specialized Griffe und Sattel, Fender v+h.

VG

Frank


----------



## Ewoodster (16. Juni 2011)

320star schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mein Strive abgeholt. Die Auslieferung war leider etwas  chaotisch, ich mußte eine Stunde warten. Leider wurde der Umwerfer auf SLX 2-fach geändert (16,95 Erstattung oder KNOG-Licht). Ich mußte für meinen Umbau auf XT-Kurbel also nochmal einen XT 3-fach Umwerfer kaufen. Das Personal war sehr bemüht und hat die Situation gut gelöst. So konnte ich mein Bike gestern noch umbauen: 3-fach, Syntace VRO, Specialized Griffe und Sattel, Fender v+h.
> 
> VG
> 
> Frank


Fender? Fährst du mit Schutzblechen MTB? Habe das genau einmal auf den Isartrails gemacht, nach 20 Minuten ist der Hintere unter der Matschlast und den ständigen Vibrationen abgebrochen.


----------



## 320star (16. Juni 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Fender? Fährst du mit Schutzblechen MTB? Habe das genau einmal auf den Isartrails gemacht, nach 20 Minuten ist der Hintere unter der Matschlast und den ständigen Vibrationen abgebrochen.



Die Fender hatte ich auch schon am Torque. Die sind aus unzerbrechlichem Kunststoff,ähnlich wie beim Motocross. Ich finde es gerade auf Touren sehr angenehm, wenn ich keinen Matsch ins Gesicht bekomme. Sieht aber gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.

VG

Frank


----------



## gremlino (16. Juni 2011)

320star schrieb:


> Sieht aber gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.



Foto!?


----------



## 320star (16. Juni 2011)

Bilder anbei:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (16. Juni 2011)

die Schutzbleche ...
Da fällt mir eine Signatur von einem User hier ein:

_Schutzbleche sind wie Cellulite. Männer haben keine weils ******* aussieht!_ 

Aber sonst find ich das Strive gut.


----------



## Frypan (16. Juni 2011)

320star schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mein Strive abgeholt. Die Auslieferung war leider etwas  chaotisch, ich mußte eine Stunde warten. Leider wurde der Umwerfer auf SLX 2-fach geändert (16,95 Erstattung oder KNOG-Licht). Ich mußte für meinen Umbau auf XT-Kurbel also nochmal einen XT 3-fach Umwerfer kaufen. Das Personal war sehr bemüht und hat die Situation gut gelöst. So konnte ich mein Bike gestern noch umbauen: 3-fach, Syntace VRO, Specialized Griffe und Sattel, Fender v+h.
> 
> VG
> 
> Frank



Was machst du denn Kettenführungstechnisch? Hast du da schon eine Lösung parat, oder brauchst du keine, da du eher nicht so extreme Touren fährst?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (16. Juni 2011)

sieht aus wie ne CC schleuder -.-


----------



## 320star (16. Juni 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Was machst du denn Kettenführungstechnisch? Hast du da schon eine Lösung parat, oder brauchst du keine, da du eher nicht so extreme Touren fährst?



Eine Kettenführung benötige ich nicht, ich hatte am Torque auch keine.


----------



## Frypan (16. Juni 2011)

320star schrieb:


> Eine Kettenführung benötige ich nicht, ich hatte am Torque auch keine.



...


----------



## Fell (16. Juni 2011)

320star schrieb:


> Bilder anbei:


Licht, Klingel, Schutzbelche ... wo willst du das Strive denn fahren ??


----------



## heckenheini (16. Juni 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Licht, Klingel, Schutzbelche ... wo willst du das Strive denn fahren ??



Fehlen noch die Katzenaugen und ein Ständer


----------



## karsten13 (16. Juni 2011)

320star schrieb:


> Die Fender hatte ich auch schon am Torque. Die sind aus unzerbrechlichem Kunststoff,ähnlich wie beim Motocross. Ich finde es gerade auf Touren sehr angenehm, wenn ich keinen Matsch ins Gesicht bekomme. Sieht aber gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.



ist 

a) wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig, 
b) zudem geklaut 






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Frypan (16. Juni 2011)

Na ja, muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Juni 2011)

Das Strive von 30star sieht mal richtig sch..... aus.
Erinnert mich stark an einen ehemaligen User alphacentauri......


----------



## gremlino (17. Juni 2011)

Hmm, also ich würde mir auch keine Schutzbleche anbauen, aber irgendwie passen die Formen zum Strive. Runde und fließende Formen. Sieht aus wie ne Minicrosser 

Zum Thema Klingel, an mein Strive kommt auch eine Klingel!  Hab die auch jetzt an meinen Bikes, nach unten gedreht und den Hebel neben die Rapidfire, da sieht man das Teil nicht sofort und man kommt direkt dran. Der Wald gehört ja nicht mir alleine und ein klingeln ist immer noch schöner als ein "weg da"!


----------



## Ember (17. Juni 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Das Strive von 30star sieht mal richtig sch..... aus.
> Erinnert mich stark an einen ehemaligen User alphacentauri......



Es ist 
meiner Meinung nach schon sehr mutig, sich HIER, im Downhill-Hardcore-Mtb-Forum eek mit Schutzblechen und Licht zu outen. 
Nicht, dass ich Schutzbleche schön finde, aber das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Von daher würde ich die hämischen kommentare nicht ernst nehmen und hoffe, dass 320star NICHT zum _ehemaligen User_ 
 wird 
Grüße an alle


----------



## Markdierk (17. Juni 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Fehlen noch die Katzenaugen und ein Ständer



un der fuchschwanz! ..


----------



## swoosh999 (17. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Zum Thema Klingel, an mein Strive kommt auch eine Klingel!  Hab die auch jetzt an meinen Bikes, nach unten gedreht und den Hebel neben die Rapidfire, da sieht man das Teil nicht sofort und man kommt direkt dran. Der Wald gehört ja nicht mir alleine und ein klingeln ist immer noch schöner als ein "weg da"!



mein tipp: holt euch nen evoc-rucksack ! da ist ne trillerpfeife mit intergiert 
allerdings meine erfahrung: es gibt wanderer, da helfen weder klingel oder pfeife noch "entschuldigung und dankeschön", die werden biker nie akzeptieren !

ps. zum "Star"-Strive: jetzt nur noch iwie nen 50ccm motor integrieren und dann kann´s ab auf die crossstecke gehen


----------



## Nexic (17. Juni 2011)

Naja Schutzblech vorne ist schon sinnvoll, wer schonmal bei Regen nen steilen Trail runtergeheizt ist 
und dan ne Ladung Dreck in die Augen bekommen hat weiß was ich meine. 

Aber wahrscheinlich ist hier jeder 2. Schönwetterfahrer, traun sich bei Regen nicht vor die Tür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (17. Juni 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Naja Schutzblech vorne ist schon sinnvoll, wer schonmal bei Regen nen steilen Trail runtergeheizt ist
> und dan ne Ladung Dreck in die Augen bekommen hat weiß was ich meine.
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich ist hier jeder 2. Schönwetterfahrer, traun sich bei Regen nicht vor die Tür.



Falsch, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten ! 

Gegen Dreck in den Augen gibt es Brillen, für alles andere gibt es Gartenschläuche und Waschmaschinen !


----------



## Nexic (17. Juni 2011)

Naja wenn deine Sehstärke jehnseits der 6 Dioprin Marke liegt (wie bei mir) siehts schlecht aus mit Biker-Brille. 
Und meine normale schließt nicht weit genug ab um vor Dreck zu schützen.

Da bleiben dann nurnoch Googels, aber so fahr ich nur im Bikepark, da nem ich lieber das Schutzblech für die Heimrunde.


----------



## BlackDiver (17. Juni 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Na ja, muss jeder selbst wissen.




Geiles Bike!! Weiß jemand was für Katzenaugen da dran sind?


----------



## gremlino (17. Juni 2011)

> sich HIER, im Downhill-Hardcore-Mtb-Forum


 ja nee, is klar 



> allerdings meine erfahrung: es gibt wanderer, da helfen weder klingel oder pfeife noch "entschuldigung und dankeschön", die werden biker nie akzeptieren !


das ist auch klar, aber man muss es ja nicht bewusst provozieren. 
Gibt ja auch noch genügend Biker, die der Meinung sind, mit 50km/h den Berg runter zu fahren, vor den Wanderern nen Slide zu ziehen und mit 40km/h und 1cm Abstand vorbeizuziehen. 



> mein tipp: holt euch nen evoc-rucksack ! da ist ne trillerpfeife mit intergiert


hab an jedem meiner Rucksäcke eine Taucherpfeife aus Aluminium an den Schultergurten hängen. Ist sehr praktisch, wenn man mit gebrochenen Knochen im Wald liegt - da freut man sich auch über Wanderer  Spreche aus Erfahrung. 



> Aber wahrscheinlich ist hier jeder 2. Schönwetterfahrer, traun sich bei Regen nicht vor die Tür.





Jetzt oute ich mich auch, mein Giant hat auch Schutzbleche und Licht, da ich damit bei jedem Wetter zur Arbeit fahre  Und vielleicht macht 320star das auch so und nutzt das Rad somit mehr als so manch anderer hier.


----------



## hennefetzt (17. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> ...Ist sehr praktisch, wenn man mit gebrochenen Knochen im Wald liegt - da freut man sich auch über Wanderer  Spreche aus Erfahrung.



Auch wenns OT ist, aber da würden mich jetzt schon Details interessieren


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Juni 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Gegen Dreck in den Augen gibt es Brillen, für alles andere gibt es Gartenschläuche und Waschmaschinen !


Oder nen Neopren unter die Gabelkrone und vorbei ist es mit Gespritze.


----------



## 320star (17. Juni 2011)

Ich bin amüsiert, welche großen Reaktionen die Fender auslösen. Meine Fender Historie hat mit der Möglichkeit begonnen, an einer Marzocchi 66 einen Fender zu montieren, welcher der Form der Gabelbrücke folgt. Die Fender sind bekannterweise nicht mit dem Bike verschweißt und lassen sich auch wieder entfernen. Solange ich sie praktisch finde werden sie am Bike bleiben. Ich definiere mich schließlich nicht über die Optik des Bikes. Das Licht ist praktisch wenn die Tour mal wieder länger dauert - kommt öfter vor und bringt Sicherheit. Die Klingel dient dem Miteinander der Waldbesucher und kommt bei Wanderern gut an. Braucht es zum Syntace VRO auch noch eine Erklärung? Oder zu den Specialized BG Parts? Mir persönlich ist es wichtiger, dass sich Biker im Wald grüßen und nicht, welches Bike in welcher Optik die anderen fahren.


----------



## Ewoodster (17. Juni 2011)

320star schrieb:


> Ich bin amüsiert, welche großen Reaktionen die Fender auslösen. Meine Fender Historie hat mit der Möglichkeit begonnen, an einer Marzocchi 66 einen Fender zu montieren, welcher der Form der Gabelbrücke folgt. Die Fender sind bekannterweise nicht mit dem Bike verschweißt und lassen sich auch wieder entfernen. Solange ich sie praktisch finde werden sie am Bike bleiben. Ich definiere mich schließlich nicht über die Optik des Bikes. Das Licht ist praktisch wenn die Tour mal wieder länger dauert - kommt öfter vor und bringt Sicherheit. Die Klingel dient dem Miteinander der Waldbesucher und kommt bei Wanderern gut an. Braucht es zum Synatce VRO auch noch eine Erklärung? Oder zu den Specialized BG Parts? Mir persönlich ist es wichtiger, dass sich Biker im Wald grüßen und nicht, welches Bike in welcher Optik die anderen fahren.


Was Du an dein Bike schraubst ist einzig und allein Deine Sache. Von daher musst Du über solchen Kommentaren stehen.
Auch wenn ich die Schutzbleche persönlich auch nicht sehr schön finde, ist doch der praktische Nutzen unbestreitbar. Ich fahre auch nur ohne die Dinger, we meine damals eben sofort kaputt gegangen sind. Waren allerdings auch eher billige Steckschutzbleche.


----------



## Fell (17. Juni 2011)

Naja zum Thema Klingel: Ich habe auch eine dran, ähnlich montiert wie gremlino. Bei uns im Pfälzer Wald schon hilfreich... Fender und Licht stecke ich aber nur im Winter dran, und auch nur wenns nass ist.  Da isses mir dann auch zu schmuddelig mit dem ganzen Matsch. Aber im Frühjahr, Sommer, Herbst kommen mir keine Fender dran, dafür find ich sie zu unpraktisch und schlichtweg hässlich. Und für mich gehört Matsch und Schlamm zum Mounatinbiken dazu. Habe schon als Kind gerne im Matsch gespielt 
Aber wie die meisten schon hier gesagt haben, jedem das seine 
Das Strive sieht mit Fender aber echt aus wie ein kleiner Motocrosser


----------



## ticris (17. Juni 2011)

Erstaunlich, dass man die geile Optik des Strives nicht mal mit solch gigantischen Fendern ruinieren kann.

Eine Sonn- und Feiertagsklingel (Klingel mit Ratschenverschluss) habe ich bisher auch benutzt, aber das hat jetzt endlich ein Ende, dank Hammerschmidt .

Selbst wenn man die renitenten Wanderer mit dem Gerassel des Overdrives nicht vom Weg bekommt, dann gibt es ja noch den Freilauf! Damit schlägt man selbst Wildscheine in die Flucht. 

320star -  du hast wirklich ein ausgefallenes Bike! Wo bekomme ich den so einen Hämorriden-Sattel her?  Nee, Spaß beiseite, jeder soll sein Bike so verunstalten wie es ihm am besten passt. Schutzbleche bei langen Touren im Matsch und/oder Schnee gibts bei mir auch. Wenn die Suppe, die einem den Rücken runter läuft, irgendwann das Polster in der Hose in einen vollgesogenen Schwamm verwandelt, macht das fahren keinen Spaß mehr. Da läßt es sich mit Schutzblechen doch länger biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (17. Juni 2011)

Meins ist auch da!! Die braune farbe ist meiner meinung nach sehr schon. Leider gab es keine Oakley dabei die mir versprochen worden ist. Habt Ihr die schon bekommen???


----------



## omoser (17. Juni 2011)

edwardje schrieb:


> Meins ist auch da!! Die braune farbe ist meiner meinung nach sehr schon. Leider gab es keine Oakley dabei die mir versprochen worden ist. Habt Ihr die schon bekommen???




ich hoffe die farbe ist in echt auch so dunkel wie auf dem Foto... sieht viel besser aus als auf den Fotos wo das Festival Bike abgelichtet wurde. 

Die Easton teile sehen auf deinem Foto auch duenkler aus, passt viel besser zur Rahmenfarbe - oder taeuscht da nur das Foto?

Vielleicht koenntest noch ein zwei bilder reinstellen


----------



## gremlino (17. Juni 2011)

hennefetzt schrieb:


> Auch wenns OT ist, aber da würden mich jetzt schon Details interessieren



das ist einfach mal nur was weiter gedacht, bzw. an das, wo man nicht dran denken mag.............. Habs schon hinbekommen mit Abflug über den Lenker, nach vorne weg und mit beiden Händen abgestützt. So eine Kraft auf den linken Arm gewirkt, das Elle und Speiche nach Richtung Ellenbogen alles gesprengt haben und hinten rausstanden. Sauberer Trümmerbruch Ellenbogen, Muskel+Kapsel alles gerissen. Das ganze am besten noch irgendwo auf nem einsamen Trail mitten im Wald.
Wer mir jetzt noch erzählen will, das man dann noch ohne Probleme Rucksack absetzt, Handy rauskramt, Notruf wählt, und am besten noch die Rettungskräfte genau zu dem entsprechenden Ort lotst - hat das noch nicht erlebt, weil geht nicht. Da ist man froh, wenn man einfach nur die Pfeife in den Mund stecken muss und auf sich aufmerksam machen kann. (Gilt auch für die Rettungskräfte, die kann man auf den letzen Metern damit auch gut lotsen). Und man ist superdankbar, wenn dann ein paar Wanderer da sind, in meinem Fall eine alte Frau, die einfach ein bißchen zureden kann, wenn man unter Schock steht.

So eine Pfeife kostet noch nicht mal 5Euro, ist aus eloxiertem Aluminium und ohne nervende Klackerkugel innendrin, schlankes Design (falls man auf die Pfeife stürzt), und funktioniert immer.





so, jetzt genug OT,
@edwardje: ich würde mal behaupten, das ist mit eines der ersten Serienbikes in braun. Hab noch keinen anderen mit braun gesehen und gehört. Bitte mehr Fotos


----------



## pgeppl (17. Juni 2011)

tut mir leid aber ich muss das loswerden,
ein so ein schönes Rad so zu vergewaltigen mit diesen Anbauteilen geht einfach nicht!
sorry


----------



## pgeppl (17. Juni 2011)

320star schrieb:


> Bilder anbei:



Canyon selbst sollte dir das Bike wieder wegnehmen!


----------



## 320star (17. Juni 2011)

pgeppl schrieb:


> Canyon selbst sollte dir das Bike wieder wegnehmen!



In Nordkorea wäre das vermutlich so. Wir sollten eine Parade mit lauter gleichen Bikes aufführen.


----------



## pgeppl (17. Juni 2011)

ich vermute ja noch immer dass du das nicht ernst meinst und das nur spass war die Teile zu montieren 
wenn ich mit der Lampe über den Randstein springe leuchtet sie sowieso nur mehr auf den Boden und in der Nacht auf einem Trail oder Dämmerung hat sie sowieso nicht genug LeuchtPower. und über die anderen dinge kann ich gar nix mehr sagen.

is schon a spass oder meinst du das ernst, neeeeeeee das ist nicht dein ernst


----------



## 320star (17. Juni 2011)

pgeppl schrieb:


> ich vermute ja noch immer dass du das nicht ernst meinst und das nur spass war die Teile zu montieren
> wenn ich mit der Lampe über den Randstein springe leuchtet sie sowieso nur mehr auf den Boden und in der Nacht auf einem Trail oder Dämmerung hat sie sowieso nicht genug LeuchtPower. und über die anderen dinge kann ich gar nix mehr sagen.
> 
> is schon a spass oder meinst du das ernst, neeeeeeee das ist nicht dein ernst



Ob ernst oder nicht, wichtig ist, dass es heute zum ersten Mal mit dem Strive auf den Trail geht. Spannend wird der Vergleich mit meinem Torque. Ich fürchte, dass ich den schönen ISX6-Dämpfer vermissen werde.


----------



## Ewoodster (17. Juni 2011)

Das Conker Brown sieht ja mal unendlich gut aus. Schade das mein 8.0 nur in langweiligem Schwarz und massiv hässlichem Gold erhältlich war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H1llnippler (17. Juni 2011)

edwardje schrieb:


> Meins ist auch da!! Die braune farbe ist meiner meinung nach sehr schon. Leider gab es keine Oakley dabei die mir versprochen worden ist. Habt Ihr die schon bekommen???



naja so sehts schon besser aus, aber es bleibt das die Canyon bilder mehr glänzend ins goldbraun geht 

hoff ich kann mich damit anfreunden

aber bitte stell mal paar mehr fotos rein, evtl im tageslicht draussen 

da evtl ich wirklich noch reagieren kann u in schwarz ändern will


----------



## 320star (17. Juni 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Das Conker Brown sieht ja mal unendlich gut aus. Schade das mein 8.0 nur in langweiligem Schwarz und massiv hässlichem Gold erhältlich war.



So ist es leider. Das Braun ist wirklich sehr schön, das Gold gefiel mir überhaupt nicht. Wobei das Bike in schwarz besser aussieht als ich es erwartet hätte.


----------



## spykie (17. Juni 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Licht, Klingel, Schutzbelche ... wo willst du das Strive denn fahren ??



Vor der Eisdiele


----------



## ticris (17. Juni 2011)

@edwardje - das Braun sieht ja gar nicht so scheußlich aus wie ich das erwartet hätte.  Sehe ich das richtig, dass sie dir den goldenen Lenker & den goldenen Vorbau verpasst haben? 
Meine Oakley hatten sie auch unterschlagen. Einfach per Tel. nett Nachfragen. Meine wurde nachgeschickt und ist heute gekommen. Allerdings sind diese Fire Iridium Gläser recht gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## edwardje (17. Juni 2011)

Hier konnt Ihr selber die Farbe Beurteilen. Der Lenker ist leicht gold aber nicht wirklich sehr gold so wie zum beispiel Tune Teilen und so. Sieht aber wirklich schon aus. Meiner meinung nach besser wie Schwarz.


----------



## Markdierk (17. Juni 2011)

mäßige bilder aber absolut heißes bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 320star (17. Juni 2011)

Ich bin soeben das erste Mal mit meinem Strive on Tour gewesen. Das Bike passte sofort, ich sitze sehr schön zentral auf dem Bike. Das ProPedal habe ich auf Stufe 3 gestellt und empfinde es bergauf als sehr angenehm. Das Wippen ist minimal, die maximal 19% Steigung ließen sich gut bewältigen. Bergab ist das Bike extrem wendig und nutzt trotz harter Abstimmung viel Federweg. Für die "Dropper" unter uns könnte das grenzwertig sein, für mich als Tourer ist es ideal. Weniger gefielen mir die Elixir R-Bremsen. Hier ist mir eindeutig der Druckpunkt zu weich. Ich werde mir also ein Bleeding-Kit kaufen und sehen was sich machen läßt. Die Bremsleistung an sich war ausreichend. Die Beschleunigung des Bikes ist super, der Umbau auf 3-fach war die richtige Wahl.

Das war also meines erstes Mal streben!


----------



## H1llnippler (17. Juni 2011)

thanx

liebe auf den 2den blick 

so solls doch bald kommen



> Hier ist mir eindeutig der Druckpunkt zu weich. Ich werde mir also ein Bleeding-Kit



das hatte ich mit allen sram bremsen, juicy 5 u Code
kleiner tip, immer wenns steht griff hart ziehen und gummi o kabelbinder drum.

meine code am bull it hat jetzt fast formula härte


----------



## gremlino (17. Juni 2011)

kann jemand mit einem 9.0er bitte mal ein paar Fotos von dem Sattel (Selle Italia SL Kit Carbonio) machen und hier einstellen!?


----------



## the_LTS_returns (17. Juni 2011)

hmm, mein Liefertermin ist KW24. Wurde mir auch noch an diesem Mittwoch telefonisch bestätigt. Die KW24 dürfte aber gelaufen sein. Kein Mail, nichts. 

Wartet sonst noch jemand auf ein 8.0 S in Schwarz?


----------



## mohlo (17. Juni 2011)

pgeppl schrieb:


> tut mir leid aber ich muss das loswerden,
> ein so ein schönes Rad so zu vergewaltigen mit diesen Anbauteilen geht einfach nicht!
> sorry








Besonders grenzwertig finde ich die Specialized-Griffe mit vergrößerter Handballenauflage. Die haben nun wirklich nichts an einem Enduro-Bike zu suchen.


----------



## 320star (17. Juni 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Besonders grenzwertig finde ich die Specialized-Griffe mit vergrößerter Handballenauflage. Die haben nun wirklich nichts an einem Enduro-Bike zu suchen.



Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Aussage jeder Erfahrung entbehrt oder woran machst Du das fest? Wenn man wie ich Probleme mit Taubheit der Hände (Karpaltunnelsyndrom) hat und es mit solchen Griffen nicht mehr auftritt, dann möchte ich meinen alles richtig gemacht zu haben. Meine Erfahrung zeigt, das man bei allen Berührungspunkten zum Bike wie Griffe, Sattel und Schuhe mit den Specialized Body Geometry - Sachen bestens unterwegs ist, insbesondere auf langen Touren.


----------



## marjue (17. Juni 2011)

the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> hmm, mein Liefertermin ist KW24. Wurde mir auch noch an diesem Mittwoch telefonisch bestätigt. Die KW24 dürfte aber gelaufen sein. Kein Mail, nichts.
> 
> Wartet sonst noch jemand auf ein 8.0 S in Schwarz?



Mir wurde für die Woche ein ES9.0 in L und schwarz versprochen per Brief .... nix war's ... schade ... werd' am Montag mal anrufen und mich verbal ärgern.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (17. Juni 2011)

Das hört sich immer so an als würdest du mit dem Rad >50km CC-Touren im Mittelgebirge auf Waldautobahnen machen.

Wenn schon licht, dann eins mit ordentlicher Leistung(externer Akku), der Rest ist ja nur zum "gesehen-werden". Ich find meine 600Lm DX Lampe schon für die Locals grenzwertig und ich wohn im Flachland.

Dickere Griffe werd ich auch dranmachen, aber wohl eher Ergon GE1, die waren auch am DH Radl top.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (17. Juni 2011)

marjue schrieb:


> Mir wurde für die Woche ein ES9.0 in L und schwarz versprochen per Brief .... nix war's ... schade ... werd' am Montag mal anrufen und mich verbal ärgern.


Wenn die Versandbestätigung schon per Mail kam gibts immernoch Sa.^^


----------



## 320star (17. Juni 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Das hört sich immer so an als würdest du mit dem Rad >50km CC-Touren im Mittelgebirge auf Waldautobahnen machen.
> 
> Das Bike wird zum einen tatsächlich auf eher sportlichen Touren (bis zu 100km und 1500hm) mit meiner Trainingsgruppe eingesetzt, zum anderen aber auch zum Trailbiken. Es hätte sicher auch ein Nerve AM getan, bin früher aber noch Freeride gefahren und fühle mich auf filigranen Bikes nicht wohl. Möge das erlaubt sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Interwoven (17. Juni 2011)

@320star
Finde das Rad zugegeben in deinem Aufbau auch nicht gerade hübsch, aber die Bike Polizei ist hier mal wieder der hammer. Schöne Reaktionen deinerseits und dafür Daumen hoch!


----------



## mohlo (17. Juni 2011)

Interwoven schrieb:


> @320star
> Finde das Rad zugegeben in deinem Aufbau auch nicht gerade hübsch, aber die Bike Polizei ist hier mal wieder der hammer. Schöne Reaktionen deinerseits und dafür Daumen hoch!


----------



## 320star (17. Juni 2011)

Interwoven schrieb:


> @320star
> Finde das Rad zugegeben in deinem Aufbau auch nicht gerade hübsch, aber die Bike Polizei ist hier mal wieder der hammer. Schöne Reaktionen deinerseits und dafür Daumen hoch!



Und das wo doch jeder ein eigenes Bike hat und ich meines ohnehin nicht verleihe?!


----------



## mohlo (17. Juni 2011)

320star schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Aussage jeder Erfahrung entbehrt oder woran machst Du das fest? Wenn man wie ich Probleme mit Taubheit der Hände (Karpaltunnelsyndrom) hat und es mit solchen Griffen nicht mehr auftritt, dann möchte ich meinen alles richtig gemacht zu haben.



Bei mir haben seinerzeit etwas voluminösere Griffe geholfen => z.B. [ame="http://vimeo.com/15025951"]*Ergon GA1*[/ame]


----------



## 320star (17. Juni 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Bei mir haben seinerzeit etwas voluminösere geholfen => z.B. *Ergon GE1*



Schön an den Specialized ist, dass sie eben genau so schmal wie andere Griffe sind und trotzdem an der richtigen Stelle unterstützen. Am Handling ändert sich absolut nichts, da die Griffe insbesondere im Daumenbereich dünn sind. Kein Vergleich zu den Biogrip, welche mal in Mode waren.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (17. Juni 2011)

Entsprechend des Einsatzgebietes rein theoretisch GE1, wie ich schon sagte. Taugen!


----------



## Neubauer85 (17. Juni 2011)

Hab mir Mitte November ein Strive ESX 9.0 LTD (L) bestellt. Liefertermin soll 27.KW sein. Weiß jemand ob es dabei bleibt oder ob es sich nochmals verzögert????


----------



## 320star (17. Juni 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Entsprechend des Einsatzgebietes rein theoretisch GE1, wie ich schon sagte. Taugen!



Bei denen war ich mir nicht sicher, ob sie bei mir ausreichen würden. Das Problem der Taubheit tritt schon nach wenigen Minuten auf. Sie wären aber deutlich schöner gewesen!


----------



## Skoalman (17. Juni 2011)

320star schrieb:


> Schön an den Specialized ist, dass sie eben genau so schmal wie andere Griffe sind und trotzdem an der richtigen Stelle unterstützen. Am Handling ändert sich absolut nichts, da die Griffe insbesondere im Daumenbereich dünn sind. Kein Vergleich zu den Biogrip, welche mal in Mode waren.


Dafür haben die Speci-Griffe eine derart ausgeprägte Handauflage, dass faktisch nur noch ein haargenau vorbestimmter "Griffwinkel" möglich ist, was ambitioniertes Endurobiken meiner Meinung nach verunmöglicht. 

Die Ergon Griffe der GA- und GE-Modellreihe sind auch ergonomisch geformt, ermöglichen aber immer noch eine variable Greifposition am Lenker. Bei tauben Händen kann übrigens auch ein Lenker mit anderem "Backsweep" viel ausmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 320star (17. Juni 2011)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Dafür haben die Speci-Griffe eine derart ausgeprägte Handauflage, dass faktisch nur noch ein haargenau vorbestimmter "Griffwinkel" möglich ist, was ambitioniertes Endurobiken meiner Meinung nach verunmöglicht.
> 
> Die Ergon Griffe der GA- und GE-Modellreihe sind auch ergonomisch geformt, ermöglichen aber immer noch eine variable Greifposition am Lenker.



Beim "ersten Mal" vorhin fand ich die Griffe super und habe keinerlei Einschränkungen erfahren. Sollten sie in Zukunft Probleme machen, dann werden eben andere ausprobiert. Aber ich sollte ihnen doch eine Chance geben!


----------



## Skoalman (17. Juni 2011)

320star schrieb:


> Beim "ersten Mal" vorhin fand ich die Griffe super und habe keinerlei Einschränkungen erfahren. Sollten sie in Zukunft Probleme machen, dann werden eben andere ausprobiert. Aber ich sollte ihnen doch eine Chance geben!


Wenn du dich damit ohne Einschränkungen wohl fühlst würde ich die Speci-Griffe natürlich dranlassen, Optik ist ja bekanntlichermassen zweitrangig.
 Mir waren aber schon die Ergon GE1 zu stark geformt, mit den GA1 kam ich hingegen gut klar.


----------



## marjue (17. Juni 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Wenn die Versandbestätigung schon per Mail kam gibts immernoch Sa.^^



eben die kam bisher nicht


----------



## Bagaluti (17. Juni 2011)

Bei mir waren zwei weiße Kunststoffhüllen mit dabei. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wofür die gut sind?


----------



## 320star (17. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Bei mir waren zwei weiße Kunststoffhüllen mit dabei. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wofür die gut sind?



Die waren bei den Komponenten dabei und sind z.B. am Umwerfer verbaut. Einfach auf Lager legen.


----------



## Bagaluti (17. Juni 2011)

320star schrieb:


> Die waren bei den Komponenten dabei und sind z.B. am Umwerfer verbaut. Einfach auf Lager legen.



Aha! Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chupa (17. Juni 2011)

So, ich habe meine Strive jetzt knapp eine Woche, bin 1700hm gefahren und schon hat das untere Nadellager zwischen Dämpfer und Umlenkbox Spiel. Ich hatte das Ganze eben kurz zerlegt und der Bolzen ist schon deutlich sichtbar eingelaufen. Wie kann den so was sein?


----------



## Bagaluti (17. Juni 2011)

chupa schrieb:


> So, ich habe meine Strive jetzt knapp eine Woche, bin 1700hm gefahren und schon hat das untere Nadellager zwischen Dämpfer und Umlenkbox Spiel. Ich hatte das Ganze eben kurz zerlegt und der Bolzen ist schon deutlich sichtbar eingelaufen. Wie kann den so was sein?



Wie eingelaufen? Photo?


----------



## chupa (17. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Wie eingelaufen? Photo?



Ist leider schon wieder eingebaut. Man sieht auf dem Bolzen, an der Stelle wo das Lager sitzt, eine leicht dunkle Verfärbung und man spürt mit dem Finger eine Abnutzung.
Ich bau es vielleicht morgen noch mal aus und mache Fotos.


----------



## MLM (17. Juni 2011)

@ Bagaluti: Meinst du die Kunstoff-Kabelhüllen? Die sind für die innenverlegten Schaltzüge. Wenn du die zum Beispiel autauschen musst. Ansonsten könntest du Probleme beim "Wiedereinfädeln" haben


----------



## H1llnippler (17. Juni 2011)

AHA DER BOLZEN 

war der oelig o fettig???


----------



## chupa (17. Juni 2011)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> AHA DER BOLZEN
> 
> war der oelig o fettig???



Ja, der war fettig. 
Ich habs jetzt doch noch mal ausgebaut. Muss aber am Lager liegen, am Bolzen ist doch kaum was zu fühlen.


----------



## Bagaluti (17. Juni 2011)

MLM schrieb:


> @ Bagaluti: Meinst du die Kunstoff-Kabelhüllen? Die sind für die innenverlegten Schaltzüge. Wenn du die zum Beispiel autauschen musst. Ansonsten könntest du Probleme beim "Wiedereinfädeln" haben



Ja genau, die meine ich. Also nix, was die Jungs bei Canyon vergessen haben einzubauen...


----------



## H1llnippler (17. Juni 2011)

ok, sollten buchsen u bolzen nicht trocken verbaut werden???

da sind sicher paar versierte schrauber drunter zum das beantworten 

mir wurde das mal erklärt da ich immer alles schön fette u meinte mal ein freund das sollte trocken sein 

bevor die hexenketze anfängt, der ist auch bekannt unter Akira tuning


----------



## edwardje (17. Juni 2011)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> ok, sollten buchsen u bolzen nicht trocken verbaut werden???
> 
> da sind sicher paar versierte schrauber drunter zum das beantworten
> 
> ...


 

Nadellager gehöhren geschmiert, nur gleitlager werden oft ohne fett verwendet


----------



## Skoalman (17. Juni 2011)

edwardje schrieb:


> ...nur gleitlager werden oft ohne fett verwendet


Aber auch nur die selbstschmierenden Gleitlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (17. Juni 2011)

ich hab noch nie ein nicht-selbstschmierendes gleitlager gesehen/verbaut :/


----------



## Skoalman (18. Juni 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie ein nicht-selbstschmierendes gleitlager gesehen/verbaut :/


Gibt es doch ziemlich häufig (am Bike zum Beispiel in der Federgabel in Form von Axial-Gleitlagern).
Auch die Kurbelwellen- oder Pleuellager in einem Verbrennungsmotor brauchen dringend eine zusätzliche Schmierung.

Wirklich für (zwingenden) Trockenlauf bestimmte Gleitlager sind ziemlich selten anzutreffen und bestehen fast zwangsläufig aus Kunstoff.
Dagegen profitieren eigentlich selbschmierende Lager aus Sinterbronze normalerweise ziemlich stark von einer zusätzlichen Schmierung.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (18. Juni 2011)

danke für die info, hab bis jetzt nur mit kunsstoff bzw keramiklagern zu tun gehabt^^


----------



## Skoalman (18. Juni 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> danke für die info, hab bis jetzt nur mit kunsstoff bzw keramiklagern zu tun gehabt^^



Gerade Keramik-Gleitlager reagieren extrem empfindlich auf Trockenlauf und benötigen zwingend eine Schmierung durch Wasser (meist bei Pumpen) oder Fett/Öl. 
Gleitlager aus Keramik sind somit alles andere als selbstschmierend...


----------



## Chicane (18. Juni 2011)

chupa schrieb:


> So, ich habe meine Strive jetzt knapp eine Woche, bin 1700hm gefahren und schon hat das untere Nadellager zwischen Dämpfer und Umlenkbox Spiel. Ich hatte das Ganze eben kurz zerlegt und der Bolzen ist schon deutlich sichtbar eingelaufen. Wie kann den so was sein?



Also mein Dämpfer hatte schon nach kurzer Zeit axiales Spiel am Nadellager und das nicht zu wenig. Habe daraufhin alles zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut - Spiel weg. Nach einer Tour wieder da  

Hast du radiales oder axiales Spiel?


----------



## chupa (18. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Hast du radiales oder axiales Spiel?



Nein, es ist radiales Spiel. Man merkt es auch, wenn man das Bike am Oberrohr leicht anhebt und wieder absetzt, das klackert ganz leicht. Fühlt man mit der anderen Hand zwischen Dämpfer und Box, spürt man das Spiel zwischen Dämpferauge und Umlenkbox. 

Ich kenne das von meinen Cube, da war das gleiche. Aber erst nach 2 Jahren. Das waren allerdings auch Gleitbuchsen. Buchsen gewechselt und dann war wieder Ruhe. 

Könnte das Spiel bei Nadellagern normal sein? Oder muss das Lager schon erneuert werden?


----------



## heckenheini (18. Juni 2011)

Oh man, ich hab grad gesehen das die Lieferzeiten für's 7er aktuallisiert wurden. Das Goldene in S ist jetzt sofort verfügbar und der Liefertermin für das Goldene in M (meins) wurde auf die 26KW runtergesetzt.
Canyon


----------



## konahoss90 (18. Juni 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Oh man, ich hab grad gesehen das die Lieferzeiten für's 7er aktuallisiert wurden. Das Goldene in S ist jetzt sofort verfügbar und der Liefertermin für das Goldene in M wurde auf die 26KW runtergesetzt



Mein 8.0 in Gold wurde auf KW 28 verschoben. Vielleicht darf ich ja doch noch hoffen. Habe aber, soweit ich weiß, eines aus der zweiten Charge bestellt.. denke also, dass ich nicht profitieren werde :/ Hinzu kommt, das meins Rahmengröße L ist - dort wurde die Lieferzeit nicht geändert :/


----------



## H1llnippler (18. Juni 2011)

chupa schrieb:


> Ja, der war fettig.
> Ich habs jetzt doch noch mal ausgebaut. Muss aber am Lager liegen, am Bolzen ist doch kaum was zu fühlen.



ok, ja das mit lager war mir klar 

ich meinte eigentlich den bolzen, dämpferaufnahme u bolzen sollten doch trocken sein? oder 

als beispiel: es gibt solche wo gerne grossflächig mit kriechoel (wd40) hantieren, u das beschleunigt das auschlagen von bolzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (18. Juni 2011)

edwardje schrieb:


> Hier konnt Ihr selber die Farbe Beurteilen. Der Lenker ist leicht gold aber nicht wirklich sehr gold so wie zum beispiel Tune Teilen und so. Sieht aber wirklich schon aus. Meiner meinung nach besser wie Schwarz.



fast zu schön zum Fahren.. und in L schon ab KW 26 - wenn's nur nicht so teuer wäre :/


----------



## gremlino (18. Juni 2011)

nach rund einem halben Jahr tut sich was in Sachen ESX....

Kommisionierungsmail fürs ESX9.0SL in schwarz in L erhalten 
Jetzt heißt es warten auf die Mail zur Terminvergabe......


----------



## Fell (18. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> nach rund einem halben Jahr tut sich was in Sachen ESX....
> 
> Kommisionierungsmail fürs ESX9.0SL in schwarz in L erhalten
> Jetzt heißt es warten auf die Mail zur Terminvergabe......


Du beglückter Pilz!  Ich hab noch nix


----------



## gremlino (18. Juni 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Du beglückter Pilz!  Ich hab noch nix



wie man es nimmt, der Krankenhausbericht und der gelbe Schein hier bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch sagen: "Du nix gucken mit die Finger" - im Moment könnte ich noch nicht mal aufsteigen und die Sattelhöhe anpassen  Am Lack lecken, das kann ich noch


----------



## Spiike (18. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> nach rund einem halben Jahr tut sich was in Sachen ESX....
> 
> Kommisionierungsmail fürs ESX9.0SL in schwarz in L erhalten
> Jetzt heißt es warten auf die Mail zur Terminvergabe......


 
Ich warte noch die KW25 ab, sonst bin ich raus!!!


----------



## dropomat (18. Juni 2011)

Ich habe eine Frage an alle Strive 7.0 Besitzer mit Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Dämpfer.

Könnt ihr bei der Zugstufeneinstellung irgendeinen Unterschied zwischen der 'Schildkröte' und dem 'Hasen' merken. Ich jedenfalls nicht. Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für das Flood Gate!

Der ganze Dämpfer wirkt irgendwie überdämpft und verhärtet bei kleinen schnellen Schlägen (z.B. Wurzeln). Dadurch fühlt sich Hinterbau beim Fahren irgendwie 'tot' an. Mein CANYON Torque Hinterbau ist da um Längen besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trendy1 (18. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Also mein Dämpfer hatte schon nach kurzer Zeit axiales Spiel am Nadellager und das nicht zu wenig. Habe daraufhin alles zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut - Spiel weg. Nach einer Tour wieder da
> 
> Hast du radiales oder axiales Spiel?



Hallo Leute,

ich habe das gleiche Problem auf meinem 9.0 ES nach einer 10km Testfahrt. Das geht mal gar nicht...  Das klingt verdächtig nach mangelhaften Nadellagern, denn das Gehäuse von dem Nadellagerpacket sitzt im Dämpferauge starr und ich würde da kein Problem erwarten. Hat jemand schon näheres herausfinden können? 

Angesehen von dem Radialspiel habe ich auch ein Knacksen und Geräusche auf den ersten 20% des Federweges.

Ich werde jetzt direkt eine Email mit Beschreibung dieses Problems an Canyon verfassen und ganz klar diesen Defekt reklamieren. Das einzige was mir jetzt überhaupt nicht gefällt, ist der Gedanke daran, wie Canyon es wohl beheben mag. Ich komme aus München und habe keine Lust mein Bike per Post nach Koblenz zu schicken, denn hin und zurück geht sicher nicht unter einer Woche.

Wie geht ihr denn nun vor? 

Gruß,
Andy


----------



## gremlino (18. Juni 2011)

über welches Spiel reden wir denn hier? Zehntelmillimeter? Ist das die normale Lagerluft?

Wie hat denn Canyon bei der Montage fett verwendet? Nur ganz dünn oder doch schon was mehr? Oder gar nicht?


----------



## Trendy1 (18. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> über welches Spiel reden wir denn hier? Zehntelmillimeter? Ist das die normale Lagerluft?
> 
> Wie hat denn Canyon bei der Montage fett verwendet? Nur ganz dünn oder doch schon was mehr? Oder gar nicht?



Um genaues Radialspiel zu messen bräuchte man eine Messuhr, die ich nicht habe. Daher kann ich das Spiel nur schätzen und würde sagen es sind schon gute 5/10mm. Das kann man auch fühlen.

Zerlegen werde ich das Lager vorerst mal nicht. Werde zuerst abwarten was Canyon am Montag sagt...


----------



## H1llnippler (18. Juni 2011)

zu geil 

canyon 1/2


> Die Vorausrechnung haben wir Ihnen am 12.05.2011 per E-Mail zukommen lassen.
> Jedoch war Ihre E-Mailadresse in unserem System falsch, da das 's' hinter pilltrippers gefehlt hat.
> Ich hänge sie Ihnen nochmals in diese E-Mail an.



zum glück seit ihre alle (fast ) so schwarzseher das ich jetzt auch bedenken bekam u eine mail geschrieben habe heute morgen

2/2


> Sollte Sie innerhalb der nächsten Woche den Rechnungsbetrag begleichen und die Zahlung noch in der selben Woche bei uns eingehen, dann können wir den Termin KW26 noch halten


besten dank der _Community _


----------



## Neubauer85 (18. Juni 2011)

Hat schon jemand ein Strive mit einem ESX Rahmen????
Wann werden bzw. wurden die ersten Bikes ausgeliefert???
Bei mir es in der 27. KW so weit sein.


----------



## Chicane (18. Juni 2011)

dropomat schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage an alle Strive 7.0 Besitzer mit Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Dämpfer.
> 
> Könnt ihr bei der Zugstufeneinstellung irgendeinen Unterschied zwischen der 'Schildkröte' und dem 'Hasen' merken. Ich jedenfalls nicht. Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für das Flood Gate!
> 
> Der ganze Dämpfer wirkt irgendwie überdämpft und verhärtet bei kleinen schnellen Schlägen (z.B. Wurzeln). Dadurch fühlt sich Hinterbau beim Fahren irgendwie 'tot' an. Mein CANYON Torque Hinterbau ist da um Längen besser.



Genau das Gleiche dachte ich bei der 1. Tour auch. Fährt man Wurzelteppiche denkt man, man sitzt auf einem HT. Verhärtet sich bei schnellen Schlägen extremst. Und da man mehr Druck fahren muss verstärkt sich das noch.

Zugstufe funktioniert, beim Floodgate merkt man (ich) nicht so viel unterschied 

Ich habe mir jetzt einen RP23 zugelegt. Schauen wir mal.


----------



## Ewoodster (18. Juni 2011)

Habe heute mein Strive 8.0 ind Koblenz abgeholt und eine kurze Runde um's Dorf gedreht. Leider sind in direkter Umgebung nur betonierte Feldwege, aber viel mehr als die Bremsen einzufahren, habe ich nicht getan. Eine längere Tour war leider aufgrund der Starkregenfälle in der kompletten Umgebung nicht drin (mein Heimatdorf ist wie ein Sonnenloch und wird meistens verschont).

Morgen geht es hoffentlich in den Taunus, um das Strive in artgerechtem Gelände zu bewegen.

Was mir in der kurzen Zeit aufgefallen ist:
- Die Fat Albert haben auf Beton und Asphalt einen extremen Rollwiderstand verglichen mit den Furious Fred auf meinem alten ungefederten MTB 

- Die Talas ist bisher furchtbar unsensibel und hat ein so hohes Losbrechmoment, dass sie beim Einstellen des SAGs nur eingetaucht ist, als ich mich auf den Pedalen hingestellt hatte. Heute übernachtet das Strive auf dem Kopf, damit die Schaumstoffringe in der Gabel mit Öl getränkt werden

- Die Avid Bremsen sind ein Traum verglichen mit meinen alten Deore LX Cantis . Da ich mit dem alten Hobel weiterhin zur Arbeit fahren werden und das Strive nur nach Feierabend / am Wochenende nutze, muss ich mich ständig umgewöhnen. 4 Finger Bremsen am alten, einer am neuen Rad.  

- Das Propedal am RP23 Dämpfer arbeitet hervorragend. Mit ausgeschaltetem PP wippt der Hinterbau sehr ordentlich beim starken beschleunigen, auf PP Stufe 3 werden 80% der Wippbewegungen unterdrückt.

- Das Rad sieht in Natura noch besser aus als auf den Bildern. Das Design ist einfach göttlich.

Ich hoffe auf weniger beschissenes Wetter morgen, auch wenn die Aussichten eher gering sind...


----------



## Konkro (18. Juni 2011)

hey Leute 

mir ist zwar klar die frage bereits gestellt wurde aber irgendwie ist sie immer recht schnell wieder untergegangen. Deswegen wäre es echt tootal super wenn die glücklichen, die ihr strive schon haben und die nicht ganz so glücklichen, die noch darauf warten mir vill sagen könnten bei welchen körpermaßen sie welche ramengröße fahren und wie sie ( wenn sie ihr traumbike schon haben mit der größe klarkommen ) da ich mir echt extrem unsicher bin zwischen M und L
vielen lieben dank schonmal


----------



## Ewoodster (18. Juni 2011)

Bin 1,73 klein, habe SL 80 und bin damit genau zwischen S und M. Hatte mich nach der Probefahrt für M entschieden und es bisher nicht bereut.


----------



## Konkro (18. Juni 2011)

Also würdest du sagen beim strive sollte man eher zum größeren ramen tendieren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (18. Juni 2011)

Konkro schrieb:


> Also würdest du sagen beim strive sollte man eher zum größeren ramen tendieren ?



Du wirst zu dem Thema konträre Meinungen bekommen. Habe selbst 86 Schrittlänge bei 178 Körpergröße und bin mit M glücklich. Andere würden mit der Schrittlänge schon L nehmen, der Konfigurator von Canyon wechselt von 86 auf 87 von M nach L ...

Gruß,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (18. Juni 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Habe heute mein Strive 8.0 ind Koblenz abgeholt



ich mein 9.0 auch 

Habe es auch schon richtig im Taunus eingesaut. Die Einstellungen waren noch suboptimal, zu viel Luft in Reifen und Gabel. Die Talas braucht ja eh eine gewisse Einfahrzeit, bis sie gut anspricht. Mich hat das Bike vor allem bergauf beeindruckt, da bringt der steile Sitzwinkel richtig viel.

Werde die Tage noch Bilder und ausführlicheren Bericht nachreichen.

Gruß,

Karsten.


----------



## Konkro (18. Juni 2011)

@Karsten 86 bei 178 körpergröße hat du ungewöhnlich lange beine oder messe ich falsch da ich bei meinen 185 auf eine schrittlänge von "nur" 82 cm komme oder kann das schon sein ?


----------



## karsten13 (19. Juni 2011)

Konkro schrieb:


> @Karsten 86 bei 178 körpergröße hat du ungewöhnlich lange beine oder messe ich falsch da ich bei meinen 185 auf eine schrittlänge von "nur" 82 cm komme oder kann das schon sein ?



die Menschen sind halt so unterschiedlich. Zum Messen der Schrittlänge gibt's genug bei google. Bei 82 würde ich Dir kein L empfehlen. Letztlich hilft aber nur probefahren ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Konkro (19. Juni 2011)

jap werd ich machen 
und sorry fürs offtopic


----------



## aicpr (19. Juni 2011)

Konkro schrieb:


> @Karsten 86 bei 178 körpergröße hat du ungewöhnlich lange beine oder messe ich falsch da ich bei meinen 185 auf eine schrittlänge von "nur" 82 cm komme oder kann das schon sein ?



Das kommt mir sehr wenig vor, ich habe bei 173 eine SL von 82.


----------



## dropomat (19. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Genau das Gleiche dachte ich bei der 1. Tour auch. Fährt man Wurzelteppiche denkt man, man sitzt auf einem HT. Verhärtet sich bei schnellen Schlägen extremst. Und da man mehr Druck fahren muss verstärkt sich das noch.
> 
> Zugstufe funktioniert, beim Floodgate merkt man (ich) nicht so viel unterschied
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt einen RP23 zugelegt. Schauen wir mal.



Poste einfach mal Deine Erfahrung mit dem RP23 wenn Du ihn verbaut hast.

Ich werde auf jedenfall am Montag in Koblenz anrufen und mein Problem diskutieren.


----------



## Ewoodster (19. Juni 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ich mein 9.0 auch
> 
> Habe es auch schon richtig im Taunus eingesaut. Die Einstellungen waren noch suboptimal, zu viel Luft in Reifen und Gabel. Die Talas braucht ja eh eine gewisse Einfahrzeit, bis sie gut anspricht. Mich hat das Bike vor allem bergauf beeindruckt, da bringt der steile Sitzwinkel richtig viel.
> 
> ...


Ich werde heute wohl im Taunus eine Tour drehen, entweder auf dem Winterstein bei Bad Nauheim, oder auf den Feldberg. Wann warst du denn gestern unterwegs? Als ich gegen 17:00 auf der A3 durch den Taunus gefahren bin, hat es so stark geregnet, dass ich in Schleichfahrt unterwegs sein mussts.


----------



## MrBlonde (19. Juni 2011)

Für die Interessierten unter euch ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zu meinem neuen Strive 9.0 ES. Gestern habe ich es endlich in Koblenz abholen können.

Heute steht noch eine größere RUnde auf dem Programm (wenn es das Wetter im Rheingau zulässt), gestern war ich nur etwa 1,5 h unterwegs. In der Zeit habe ich vor allem die ersten Einstellungen an Gabel und Dämpfer durchgeführt.

Falls euch noch etwas interessiert, was ich nicht erwähnt hab, dann meldet euch.

Mein altes Fahrrad ist ein Scott Genius MC 40 von 2007, Grund für den Kauf war der Wunsch nach einem Rad, das bergab mehr Möglichkeiten bietet, trotzdem aber noch - ohne größere Kompromisse - gut tourentauglich ist. Ich muss mir dringend noch nen Flaschenhalter kaufen ;-)
Mein gesetztes Budget lag bei max. 3500 Euro (darin enthalten aber noch Reserve für evtl. nötige Umbauten nach dem Kauf und neue Pedale), die Schaltung sollte von SRAM sein.

- Ich bin 1,80 groß (Schrittlänge weiß ich gerade nicht), der M Rahmen passt wie angegossen.

- Einige User waren unsicher bzgl. des Hinterrads, daher mein Eindruck: das Hinterrad sitzt mittig zwischen den Streben

- Der Lenker ist angenehm breit, das Rad lässt sich extrem gut in die Kurve legen

- Die Hammerschmidt ist noch etwas ungewohnt (Schalten in "verkehrte" Richtung, Geräuschentwicklung, Reibungsverlust im Overdrive), aber die Bodenfreiheit und das jederzeit mögliche Schalten sowie die volle Nutzbarkeit der hinteren Ritzel gleichen dies nach der Eingewöhnung sicher wieder aus. Durch die hohe Kettenspannung sind Gangwechsel hinten auf jeden Fall eine echte Freude. Ich war etwas unsicher, ob der Schaltzug für die hintere Schaltung unter dem Tretlager so glücklich verlegt ist, mehrmaliges Aufsetzen mit der Hammerschmidt an Bäumen scheint aber nicht geschadet zu haben

- Die Bremsen sind toll, der Druckpunkt passt. Das Versetzen des Hinterrads klappt jetzt schon besser als beim Scott. Die Bremsen könnten ruhig so bleiben und werden sich beim Einfahren hoffentlich nicht gefühlt verschlechtern

- Die Reverb ist gut, etwas besser als meine Joplin. Bei der Joplin klapperte in eingefahrenem Zustand immer der Fernbedienungshebel, zudem konnte durch die Zugführung nur eine kleine Satteltasche verbaut werden.

- Bislang war ich immer mit Clicks unterwegs, gestern zum ersten Mal mit Flats. Da werde ich mich wohl schnell dran gewöhnen müssen, in zwei Wochen gehts auf zum Garda-See. Da ich mich mit den Flats noch unsicher fühle habe ich auf Sprünge usw. erstmal verzichtet, ich bekomme das Hinterrad nicht wirklich hoch. Bei den Clicks konnte man immer (technisch unsauber) durch Ziehen am Pedal nachhelfen

- Die Reifen generieren viel Grip, ich hatte gestern bei schlechtem Wetter den halben Wald im Gesicht. Mehr Rollwiderstand als meine alten Nobby Nics, das ist aber natürlich keine Überraschung

- Griffe und Sattel werde ich sicher austauschen, der Sattel ist mir zu rutschig, die Griffe finde ich einfach schlecht. Es wird wohl ein Zweiter SQLab 611 Active wie am Scott werden

- Hinterbau und Gabel lasse ich überwiegend unkommentiert, die dürfen sich erstmal einfahren. Mit recht wenig eingestelltem hinteren Sag würde ich nicht sagen, dass der Dämpfer durchrauscht, er gibt allerdings schon recht schnell viel Federweg frei. Das macht das Fahren aber sehr komfortabel. Auf jeden Fall vermittelt das Fahrwerk einen stabilen und sicheren Eindruck und macht Lust auf mehr. Treppen fahren ist eine echte Freude.

- Der Dämpfer macht nach der ersten Ausfahrt bis zur Sag-Tiefe etwas Knirsch-Geräusche, wenn man auf den Sattel drückt. Könnte aber auch einfach Dreck sein, der irgendwo sitzt

- ProPedal hab ich noch nicht benutzt, da war ich zu faul, bin vom Scott durch TwinLock vom Lenker aus wohl zu verwöhnt. So ist der Hinterbau beim Anstieg immer leicht eingesackt.


Fazit: Bislang bin ich sehr zufrieden, ich glaube für meine Ansprüche und mein Budget hätte es kein passenderes Rad gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funfahrer (19. Juni 2011)

Danke für den tollen Bericht, da werden sich doch einige drüber freuen!
Ich muss wohl noch 2 wochen auf mein 9.0 warten... wenn es dann bei 2 wochen bleibt...

Zum sq lab 611 active kann ich nur positiv berichten, hatte davor mit meinem selle italia immer Probleme mit einschlafenden... na ja, ihr wisst schon.

Ist der Reibungsverlust der Hs wirklich so hoch?


----------



## MetalWarrior (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo ihr Striver!

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Tretlagerhöhe das Strive hat? 
Und ist da unten in der 270° Box eigentlich auch genügend Platz für einen Stahlfederdämpfer? Wohl nicht, oder? Aber ein Roco Air TST R würde doch passen??? (Ich frage, weil der etwas voluminöser ausfällt, als die meisten anderen Luftdämpfer...)


Besten Dank und nen schönen Gruß,
MW


----------



## Radonpiranha (19. Juni 2011)

MetalWarrior schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Striver!
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen welche Tretlagerhöhe das Strive hat?
> Und ist da unten in der 270° Box eigentlich auch genügend Platz für einen Stahlfederdämpfer? Wohl nicht, oder? Aber ein Roco Air TST R würde doch passen??? (Ich frage, weil der etwas voluminöser ausfällt, als die meisten anderen Luftdämpfer...)
> ...



Wieder zu Thema Coil's im Strive  Leute  das passt net ! da passen DHX Air oder auch andere Luftdämper mit Piggy rein aber auch keine Double Barrel oder Vivid Air's !
sooo ich mach mich mal an den Text für meinen bisherigen Erfahrungsbericht von ES 9


----------



## dropomat (19. Juni 2011)

Erfahrungsbericht zu meinem neuen Strive 7.0 ES.

Ich habe folgende Modifikationen am Bike vorgenommen:
- Serienlenker gegen einen Truvativ Boobar mit 74 cm Breite (effektiv 75,5 cm) getauscht
- Serienvorbau gegen Truvativ Holzfeller mit 50 mm Länge getauscht.
- Seriensattelstütze gegen eine Kindshok i950 ohne Remote getauscht.

Ich fahre bereits ein CANYON Torque Playzone 5.0.

- Rahmen(größe) : Ich bin 185 cm groß mit 87 cm Schrittlänge und habe mich für die Rahmengröße L entschieden. Der Rahmen passt wie angegossen. Ich wiege 90 kg. Die Verarbeitung des Rahmens ist hervorragend und sehr durchdacht.

- Geometrie: Angenehm. Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel sind meiner Meinung nach optimal. Man merkt den Unterschied zum Torque,  d.h. es fährt sich etwas agiler aber mit ausreichender Laufruhe bergab. Bergauf klettert es für mich ausreichend gut.

- Antrieb: Die Kombination aus SLX Kurbel mit XT Schaltwerk arbeitet sehr gut. Die Kettenführung ist super. Ich würde sagen auf dem Niveau einer NC 17 Stinger.

- Laufräder: Die Zentrierung ist gut aber nicht sehr gut. Die Speichungspannung ist nicht gleichmäßig.

- Bereifung: Ich bin vom Fat Albert begeistert. Super Grip und wenig Rollwiederstand im Vergleich zum Maxxis Ardent 2.4'', den ich vorher viel gefahren bin. Ich fahre mit ca. 2,2 Bar Druck. 

- Federung Front (Lyrik 2Step): Wenn man einmal Marzocchi gefahren ist und KEIN Losbrechmoment kennt, ist der erste Kompressionstest im Stand bei der Lyrik erschreckend! Aber vorab - beim Fahren merkt man den Unterschied nicht wirklich. Zum Setup: Im Moment fahre ich die Gabel mit 70 PSI Druck und habe sie noch nicht zum Durchschlagen gebracht. Im Fahrprogramm standen extrem steiles, verblocktes Gelände, einige Kicker (ca. 1 m hoch mit leicht abfallender Landung) und einige Drops 
ins Flat aus ca. 0,6 m Höhe. Die Druckangaben (Druck vs. Gewicht) stimmen meiner Meinung nach nicht. Die Gabel ist damit viel zu hart.

- Federung Heck (Rock Shox Monarch RT3): Ich fahre den Dämpfer mit 180 PSI habe dabei einen SAG von ca. 30 %. Der Dämpfer ist bisher noch nicht durchgeschlagen (Fahrprogramm siehe oben). Der Hinterbau arbeitet bei großen Schlägen oder Bodenwellen gut. Bei kleinen Schägen verhärtet der Hinterbau aber deutlich und ein Hardtail Feeling stellt sich ein. Ich hoffe, dass dieses Verhalten an dem Dämpfer liegt. In dieser Hinsicht bin ich regelrecht enttäuscht! Desweiteren hört man ein Klickgeräusch beim Einfedern. Ich werde CANYON morgen kontaktieren.
Bei der Zugstufe kann ich keinen Unterschied zwischen Min und Max feststellen. Das gleiche gilt für das Flood Gate:-(

- Bremsen: Gewohnt gut.

Fazit: Wenn das Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus irgendwie verbessert werden kann ist das Rad echt gut. Wenn nicht, ist es für mich ein Grund es wieder abzugeben.


----------



## edwardje (19. Juni 2011)

War heute und Freitag mit mein strive unterwegs und muss sagen in vergleich zu mein specialized Enduro sl hat dieses rad nochmehr reserve. Sicher im Downhill werde Ich abgeschossen. Bergauf ist es fast besser wie der Speci und bergab sicher besser. Auch kleine drops sind gut zu tun. Weil der Hinterbau sehr weich war habe Ich jetzt nochmehr luft hinein gegeben und nicht auf der SAG geachtet. Bin für meine 53KG jetzt bei 10 bar hinten und das passt. Grosse Small ist genau richtig für mich bei Körpergrösse 171 und Schrittlänge 87. Weil meine beine ein bisschen länger sind wie bei die meisten bei 171 muss Ich die Stütze zimmlich weit hinaus haben. Im Grossen und ganzen bin Ich echt sehr zu frieden, und für dem Preis und so en schöner rahmen kann mann nichts sagen, da kommt mann nicht um Canyon hin.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (19. Juni 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> @Markdierk
> Tja, was tut man nicht alles für so ein Bike. Ich hoffe, dass ich mir in 1 - 2 Jahren wieder ein Bett leisten kann.
> Das Schöne an so einer leeren Bude ist die Möglichkeit auch mal Indoor ein paar Runden drehen zu können.




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele 

Ich hab zZ nur ne Matratze, 2 Gartenstühle und nen billigeen Holztisch in meiner Wohnung XD.

Die Möbel kommen nach dem Bike - hab ich auch meinem Vermögensberater gesagt, im Depotgespräch ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (19. Juni 2011)

Ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals bei dem ES 9.0 diese schwarze Scheibe/Ring an der Kassette gesehen. Für was soll das gut sein?Ist das ein Staubschutz für die Kassette? Kann man das einfach abmontieren, oder muss dazu die Kassette ab?


----------



## Radonpiranha (19. Juni 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals bei dem ES 9.0 diese schwarze Scheibe/Ring an der Kassette gesehen. Für was soll das gut sein?Ist das ein Staubschutz für die Kassette? Kann man das einfach abmontieren, oder muss dazu die Kassette ab?



Also das Teil soll das abfallen der Kette bei einem "überschalten" oder ähnlichem vermeiden, als Staubschutz ehr net, weil es auch nicht ganz zu ist. Ab bekommt man es entweder durch Kassette abmachen oder ein zertrümmern/zerbrechen mal sehn ob ich das noch mache, wobei es mich nicht sehr stört


----------



## Radonpiranha (19. Juni 2011)

Also wie versprochen kommt mein Erfahrungsbericht vom ES9:

Ich beginne mal bei der Abholung im Showroom am Freitag 12:15 (war eine sehr schÃ¶ne Mittagspause^^)
Ich musste kurz warten weil der Mitarbeiter noch mit einer anderen Ãbergabe beschÃ¤ftigt war. Danach wurde mir mein Bike genauestens erklÃ¤rt (wirklich super!) wobei ich fast alles schon wusste aber egal.
Dann habe ich mit ihm ein Fahrwerks-setup gemacht was auch ziemlich gepasst hat (dazu spÃ¤ter mehr).

Also dann Bezahlen, ins Auto einladen, dann noch knapp 3 stunden Arbeitenâ¦ 
und dann schnell die Pedale dran (NC17 Sudpin 3) und los auf der StraÃe:
Erster Eindruck: Suuuuper Softer Hinterbau und Mega Massive Rahmen Optik
Leider konnte ich nicht viel Fahren (war noch auf einem Geburtstag) 
Bevor ich es vergesse: super von Canyon: Die schon verbaute Reverb-FÃ¼hrung und ein durchsichtiger Unterrohrschutz (blasenfrei)

_________________________________________

Dann am Samstag:
Tuning: 

Sattel: Selle Italia Flite XC Gel Flow

Sattelklemme: Fun Works N-Light Titan (Reverb muss nicht so oft verstellt werden, spart Gewicht und hat style)

Flaschenhalterschrauben: einfach nur aus liebe zu Detail 

Avid Matchmaker: Eine Schelle an Lenker weniger Pro Seite sieht besser aus, lÃ¤sst sich einfach Ã¶ffnen/demontieren und spart Gewicht

Griffe: Ergon GE1 (passen zu Enduro (wie schon vor ein paar seiten angeschrieben) und bieten sicherheit, die Originalen fand ich etwas billig aber schon hochwertiger als einfach-gummi Dinger)

Vorbau-Spacer: Syntace H.A.T. schÃ¶n schwarz eloxiert, passt zum Rahmen und ist exakt genauso breit wie der Haven-Vorbau

Carbon-Ahead-Kappe: SchÃ¶ne optik wenn man auf den Tacho sieht, klein bissel Gewichts Ersparnis. Habe ich nur getauscht weil ich Carbon liebe und das Canyon Logo auf der Original Kappe einfach zu klein ist.

Tacho: Sigma Sport BC1609 mit Trittfequenz

_________________________________________

Fahrtbericht bisher:

Wichtig: Fahrergewicht: Nur 60kg mit AusrÃ¼stung!

RahmengrÃ¶Ãe M) einfach geil, finde nichts negatives ist zudem sehr Wipp-neutral im ProPedal

Gabel: Fahre ich jetzt um die 45 PSI 
DÃ¤mpfer: Fahre ich mit etwas Ã¼ber 100 PSI (ist noch nie ganz Durschgehauen habe immer noch 5 mm Hub frei) werde aber noch mehr Luft reinmachen weil ich nocht mehr spiel nach oben haben mÃ¶chte.
SAG: Vorn: ca.25-30% Hinten: ca. 25% Im ProPedal (3) und 30-35% offen
Fazit Fahrwerk: Gewohnt geil> FOX halt!

Reifen: Druck ab werk waren um 3 Bar was fÃ¼r mich zu viel ist (der Herr von Canyon hat mir ca. 2 Bar empfohlen die ich bisher auch fahre) 
Grip hat man mit dem Fat Albert sehr guten und er ist wirklich schÃ¶n Fett 
Fazit: Einmal Schwalbe, immer Schwalbe

Bremsen: Vorn quietscht meine elixir noch was ich aber von meiner Juicy 7 kenne (das legt sich) und Achtung Leute die Dinger Beissen! im vergleich zur Juicy MEGA!
Fazit: Power, Style, Dosierbarâ¦ was will man mehr

Schaltung:
Hebel: Gewohnt gut und direkt
Schaltwerk: Knackige SchaltÃ¼bergÃ¤nge Top, auf X0 Niveau (geile optik so kurz und Carbonisiert)
Kassette: TrÃ¤gt zum super Schalten bei, werde aber das 36er Alu Ritzel nicht oft verwenden> zu hoher VerschleiÃ

HAMMERSCHMIDT: Einfach der HAMMER! die SchaltmÃ¶glichkeiten hinten, einfach geil 24/11er Ãbersetzung die mit 3x9 nie mÃ¶glich wÃ¤re sowas von geil! Overdive hÃ¶rt manâ¦ muss man sich dran gewÃ¶hnen - aber ist geil, beim rÃ¼cktritt knattert, es was die Klingel ersetzen kÃ¶nnte  Von den beschriebenen Verlusten ist keine Spur! Schwachsinnâ¦ fahrt sie selbst und bewertet dann mal! Klar sind da welche aber die merkt ihr niemals!
Fazit HS: Brutal geil! Robust, klein, Fein!

Fazit Schaltung: Ich wollte gezielt nur Sram/Truvativ Parts weil mir die direkten lauten SchaltvorgÃ¤nge sehr gefallen

RockShox Reverb: Einfach eine sinnvolle ErgÃ¤nzung beim Biken! Nutze sie sehr gern um auch nur kleine Anpassungen an der Fahrposition zu Ã¤ndern, klar leichtes Spiel aber vernachlÃ¤ssigbar!
Fazit: Ich werde sie lieben!

LaufrÃ¤der: kann ich noch nicht viel zu sagen, rollen sehr gut, Freilauf packt direkt und die Optik ist super
Fazit: Sicher nicht die billigsten aber hoffentlich die Besten!  gefallen mir bis jetzt sehr

Restliche Teile: Da denke ich muss sich jeder selbst ein Bild von machen.


FAZIT Gesamt: Ein supergeiles Bike, mit toller Optik und den (finde ich) am sinnvollsten gewÃ¤hlten Parts. Zudem sehr wendig,steif und anscheinend auch Stabil. Ich zumindest fÃ¼hle mich auf dem Strive sehr Sicher was bei meinem Tourer ehr nicht so war (naja bin auch jetzt nichtmehr Tourer-like gefahren)

!!! DANKE CANYON !!!

An alle noch wartenden oder Interessenten: 
WARTEN LOHNT SICH !!!

_________________________________________


Hier noch ein paar Bilder von mir mit meinem neuen SCHATZ:


----------



## Fell (20. Juni 2011)

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht  
Ich vertsehe auch nicht, was die meisten immer mit dem angeblichen Verlust im Overdrive Modus bei der HS haben. Ich hatte ja das Strive und das Nerve beide mit HS beim Grand Fondo ausführlich fahren können. Habe da auch nichts bemerkt, fand die HS einfach nur der Hammer
 Fand auch das Freilaufgeräusch saugeil 
Jetzt muss es nur noch KW 27 werden, dann habe ich meins (hoffentlich) auch.

Ne Frage an die anderen Strive Besitzer: Habt ihr diese Schutzfolie am Unterrohr auch drauf?


----------



## karsten13 (20. Juni 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Ich werde heute wohl im Taunus eine Tour drehen, entweder auf dem Winterstein bei Bad Nauheim, oder auf den Feldberg. Wann warst du denn gestern unterwegs? Als ich gegen 17:00 auf der A3 durch den Taunus gefahren bin, hat es so stark geregnet, dass ich in Schleichfahrt unterwegs sein mussts.



war etwa von 14:00 bis 18:30 unterwegs. Wir haben richtig Glück gehabt und mussten nur etwa 10 min. auf dem Feldberg schauern.

Hoffe, Du hattest heute Glück mit dem Wetter, ich hab gekniffen, "musste" aber auch noch zu Linkin Park nach Oberursel 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Der Flo (20. Juni 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht
> Ich vertsehe auch nicht, was die meisten immer mit dem angeblichen Verlust im Overdrive Modus bei der HS haben. Ich hatte ja das Strive und das Nerve beide mit HS beim Grand Fondo ausführlich fahren können. Habe da auch nichts bemerkt, fand die HS einfach nur der Hammer
> Fand auch das Freilaufgeräusch saugeil
> Jetzt muss es nur noch KW 27 werden, dann habe ich meins (hoffentlich) auch.
> ...



Ja, Schutzfolie ist auch bei mir vorhanden!


----------



## heckenheini (20. Juni 2011)

Dieses Phänomen, das sich der Hinterbau bzw. Dämpfer bei kurzen schnellen aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen stark verhärtet, ist das nur ein Problem beim 7er also beim Monarch RT3?
Wie siehts bei den Fox Fahrern aus? 
Selbes Problem mit dem RP23?
Weil wenn ich mir den RP23 nachrüsten müsste, dann macht das 7er preislich keinen Sinn mehr.
Oder liesse sich das Problem beim RT3 durch anderes(dünneres) Öl oder den Tausch von Shims lösen?
Weil das wäre immer noch günstiger als ein RP23.


----------



## Radonpiranha (20. Juni 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Dieses Phänomen, das sich der Hinterbau bzw. Dämpfer bei kurzen schnellen aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen stark verhärtet, ist das nur ein Problem beim 7er also beim Monarch RT3?
> Wie siehts bei den Fox Fahrern aus?
> Selbes Problem mit dem RP23?



Also ein verhärten konnte ich nicht feststellen, beim RP23 funtioniert super und Rauscht finde ich nicht durch den mittleren Bereich! Sondern ist am Anfang des Hubs auch für den super soft Hinterbau abgestimmt.


----------



## edwardje (20. Juni 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Dieses Phänomen, das sich der Hinterbau bzw. Dämpfer bei kurzen schnellen aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen stark verhärtet, ist das nur ein Problem beim 7er also beim Monarch RT3?
> Wie siehts bei den Fox Fahrern aus?
> Selbes Problem mit dem RP23?
> Weil wenn ich mir den RP23 nachrüsten müsste, dann macht das 7er preislich keinen Sinn mehr.
> ...


 
Bei mir ist und bleibt die RP23 bis ende des Federwegs super soft. In Vergleich mit andere räder (wie z.b Kona Stab Primo) die Ich lange gefahren bin klebt der Strive wirklich am boden dadurch


----------



## gremlino (20. Juni 2011)

Neubauer85 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ein Strive mit einem ESX Rahmen????
> Wann werden bzw. wurden die ersten Bikes ausgeliefert???
> Bei mir es in der 27. KW so weit sein.



ESX hab ich noch nicht hier gesehen! Scheint als würden diese Woche die ersten kommen.

Mein ESX ist komplett fertig und zur Abholung bereit in Koblenz  Die Abholtermine für diese Woche sind aber nahezu weg, das es bei mir erst Samstag Nachmittag wird  
Fahren kann ich es eh frühstens nächste Woche, falls mein Knie es dann zulässt. Solange kann ich es mir nur neben die Couch stellen und ansabbern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodyludy (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

hat Jemand eigentlich neue Infos zu Lieferzeiten? 
Anmerkung von mir: KW25

Insbesondere ES9 in Conker brown und Größe M?

Leider habe ich von Canyon immer noch nichts gehört oder einen Brief bekommen. Die Hotline gibt keine Infos mehr zu Lieferzeiten heraus, wurde mit einem "können wir derzeit nichts dazu sagen" vertröstet. Ich bat um Rückruf, auf den ich immer noch warte.
Anmerkung von mir: Danke, habe den Anruf erhalten. KW26

War mein Pfingsturlaub schon ohne Bike, so darf ich jetzt schon wieder warten, obwohl Größe "S" sofort verfügbar ist.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juni 2011)

Zu der Sache mit den Griffen, die hier kürzlich hoch kam: Ich habe auch schon einige ausprobiert, meine Schlüsse zu dem Thema:
Griffe mit Auflagefläche sind in *ernsthaftem* Gelände völlig unfahrbar, der Kontrollverlust ist immens (auch wenn sie auf Daumenhöhe dünner sind). Da ich auch auf den Hometrails i. d. R. recht anspruchsvolle Sachen fahre und außer mal beim Uphill kaum "unnötige" Km auf Forstautobahnen oder Asphalt mache, würde das bei mir auf ~90% des Einsatzes zutreffen. Am Straßenrad allerdings liebe ich die Teile -> Ergon MR1 mit den kleinen Hörnchen 
Ergon Enduro Griffe bringen GAR NICHTS, greifen sich nur besch...eiden, sind sackschwer und verboten teuer
Das Einzige, was MEINER Meinung nach etwas taugt, sind dicke, weiche (und demnach gut dämpfende) *runde* Griffe. Damit hatte ich auch nach mehreren Tagen Bikepark fast keine Probleme, außer eben der unvermeidlichen Muskelermüdung. Was ich empfehlen kann: im Prinzip die komplette Sunline Palette; da gibt es "thick" & "thin", aber auch die dünnen sind schon dicker als z. B. Standard Lock-ons. Die Twisted Waffle sind super für harten Einsatz, weil sie durch das Muster (welches erstaunlich länge hält!) brutalen Grip haben, die Big S haben durch die weichen Einzelflächen eine besonders gute Dämpfung sowie guten Schweißabtransport. Das trifft auch auf die Odi Rouge zu, die sind etwa wie die dicken Sunline, nur ohne "Donut" auf der Innenseite und noch weicher.




Ewoodster schrieb:


> Die Talas ist bisher furchtbar unsensibel und hat ein so hohes Losbrechmoment, dass sie beim Einstellen des SAGs nur eingetaucht ist, als ich mich auf den Pedalen hingestellt hatte. Heute übernachtet das Strive auf dem Kopf, damit die Schaumstoffringe in der Gabel mit Öl getränkt werden


Ein paar Anmerkungen dazu...
Die Talas ist einfach ein bockiges Biest, an andere Gabeln vergleichbarer Bauart kommt die in Sachen Ansprechverhalten nur schwer ran. Das Optimum ohne größere Umbauten sollte man erreichen durch:
gescheites Schmieröl in ausreichender Menge, die originale Brühe ist kaum den Namen Schmierstoff wert - Motoröl bringt deutlich spürbare Verbesserung! Das Mindeste ist ein möglichst zähes 15er Gabelöl, wenn man nicht auf ein offiziell nicht freigegebenes Öl wechseln will. Auch eher etwas mehr einfüllen als empfohlen!
Weiterhin die Schaumstoffringe großzügigst mit gutem Schmieröl tränken, da würde ich eine 1:1 Mischung aus Motoröl und 15er Gabelöl empfehlen. Wichtig: Diese Ringe werden NICHT automatisch getränkt, wenn man das Rad auf den Kopf stellt!! Dieser Irrglaube hält sich offensichtlich wacker hier im Forum, das ist aber völliger Käse. Die Ringe sitzen über der Öldichtung und durch die kommt nicht mehr als ein ganz minimaler Schmierfilm auf den Standrohren durch, zum tränken der Ringe reicht das lange nicht - außer die Dichtungen sind total durch, dann sifft es aber auch bei fahren Öl in nicht unerheblicher Menge raus 
Zu guter Letzt dann noch etwas Fett unter die Staubabstreifer, dann sollte die Gabel eigentlich deutlich fluffiger sein (natürlich vorausgesetzt, sie ist schon eingefahren! Das kann locker 100-250km dauern). Ich nehme hier Judy Butter, das Manitou Prep M soll genau so gut sein, was Fox empfiehlt weiß ich nicht

Dann noch eine Sache zum Sag... den stellt man im Stehen ein, nicht im Sitzen! Dass eine jungfräuliche Luftgabel, die vermutlich wie die meisten ihrer Schwestern ab Werk viel zu wenig Schmierung erhalten hat, beim auf-den-Sattel-setzen nicht viel tut ist nur logisch. Sag stellt man in der Position ein, wie das Fahrwerk optimal arbeiten soll - und das ist bei einem Enduro normal mit stehendem Fahrer


----------



## rvmeu (20. Juni 2011)

Habe gerade das bekommen: 

_Sehr geehrte/er xxxxxxxxx,_

_zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen._

_Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL. Sie erhalten dann eine_
_Versandbestätigung zusammen mit einer Sendungsnummer. Somit haben Sie die Möglichkeit,_
_den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung im Internet zu verfolgen._


_Mit freundlichen Grüßen,_
_Ihr Canyon Team_

Ich warte auf ein ESX 9...

Die ESX kommen...


----------



## Cortezsi (20. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Weiterhin die Schaumstoffringe großzügigst mit gutem Schmieröl tränken, da würde ich eine 1:1 Mischung aus Motoröl und 15er Gabelöl empfehlen. Wichtig: Diese Ringe werden NICHT automatisch getränkt, wenn man das Rad auf den Kopf stellt!! Dieser Irrglaube hält sich offensichtlich wacker hier im Forum, das ist aber völliger Käse. Die Ringe sitzen über der Öldichtung und durch die kommt nicht mehr als ein ganz minimaler Schmierfilm auf den Standrohren durch, zum tränken der Ringe reicht das lange nicht - außer die Dichtungen sind total durch, dann sifft es aber auch bei fahren Öl in nicht unerheblicher Menge raus


Das habe ich auch nie so richtig verstanden.
Wie kommt es aber, das die Schaumstoffringe manchmal trocken sind?
A) Weil noch nie Öl da dran war?
B) Es mit Brunox und Konsorten "rausgewaschen" wurde?


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. Juni 2011)

Vermutlich, weil bei jedem Federvorgang geringste Mengen des Öls von den Schaumringen an die Standrohre abgegeben werden. Auf Dauer laufen die dann halt wieder trocken.

Ich habe neulich die Methode versucht, mit einer Kanüle VORSICHTIG Motoröl an den Gummis vorbei in die Schaumringe zu spritzen (ca 2ml pro Seite). Hat gut geklappt - keine Kratzer oder so - und die Gabel spricht um Einiges besser an!


----------



## Nexic (20. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wichtig: Diese Ringe werden NICHT automatisch getränkt, wenn man das Rad  auf den Kopf stellt!! Dieser Irrglaube hält sich offensichtlich wacker  hier im Forum, das ist aber völliger Käse. Die Ringe sitzen über der  Öldichtung und durch die kommt nicht mehr als ein ganz minimaler  Schmierfilm auf den Standrohren durch, zum tränken der Ringe reicht das  lange nicht - außer die Dichtungen sind total durch, dann sifft es aber  auch bei fahren Öl in nicht unerheblicher Menge raus



Wieso soll das nicht gehen? Soweit ich das weiß wird das auf den Kopf stellen von Fox bzw Toxo selbst empfohlen. ( deswegen hält sich das so hartknäckig)
Unter den Schaumstoffringen sind die Bushings(?) diese haben Kerben wo genug Öl durchlaufen kann.





Wenn ich damit falsch liege dann erklärs mir, ich raffs nicht.


----------



## Gope (20. Juni 2011)

MrBlonde schrieb:


> Für die Interessierten unter euch ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zu meinem neuen Strive 9.0 ES. Gestern habe ich es endlich in Koblenz abholen können.
> 
> Heute steht noch eine größere RUnde auf dem Programm (wenn es das Wetter im Rheingau zulässt)...



Na dann treffe ich Dich hoffentlich mal an der Hallgartener Zange oder der Platte...  Warte noch immer auf's erste Strive in "freier Wildbahn"!


----------



## Neubauer85 (20. Juni 2011)

Darf ich fragen welches Model du bestellt hast?
ESX 9.0 LTD oder ESX 9.0 SL


----------



## Deleted 77507 (20. Juni 2011)

Mal eine Frage an die 7.0 Besitzer die sich über verhärtende Hinterbauten beschweren.

1. Die Zugstufe hattet Ihr schon gescheit eingestellt?
2. Was wiegt Ihr denn fahrfertig? ich 77kg und fahre mit 180psi.


@ all:  ich würde den Hinterbau meines 7.0 als sehr smooth sowohl bei langsamen Auslenkungen als auch staccato-mäßiger Beanspruchung beschreiben.  Durchschlagen hat ich auch noch nicht, es fehlen bei mir immer ca. 3mm Dämpferweg. Auch den Unterschied des Floodgates spüre ich mehr als deutlich am Dämpfer (ist meiner Meinung nach aber nicht notwendig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (20. Juni 2011)

Neubauer85 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen welches Model du bestellt hast?
> ESX 9.0 LTD oder ESX 9.0 SL



meinst du mich?
ESX 9.0 SL in schwarz in L
bestellt im letzten Jahr 

welches hast du bestellt?


----------



## Neubauer85 (20. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> meinst du mich?
> ESX 9.0 SL in schwarz in L
> bestellt im letzten Jahr
> 
> welches hast du bestellt?



Hab mir ein ESX 9.0 LTD L bestellt.
Soll erst in der 27. KW kommen


----------



## Der Flo (20. Juni 2011)

Zur Info an alle: Ich wollte an mein Strive auch hinten eine 203er Bremsscheibe montieren und mir diesen Eingriff von Canyon freigeben lassen. Lt. techn. Support wird dann die Garantie entfallen. Also lieber die Finger davon lassen und sich mit der "kleinen" 185er Scheibe zufrieden geben


----------



## Chicane (20. Juni 2011)

Loosi schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die 7.0 Besitzer die sich über verhärtende Hinterbauten beschweren.
> 
> 1. Die Zugstufe hattet Ihr schon gescheit eingestellt?
> 2. Was wiegt Ihr denn fahrfertig? ich 77kg und fahre mit 180psi.
> ...



1. ja
2. 80 kg, 205 psi, 20% Sag und trotzdem Durchschläge


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juni 2011)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Wie kommt es aber, das die Schaumstoffringe manchmal trocken sind?
> A) Weil noch nie Öl da dran war?
> B) Es mit Brunox und Konsorten "rausgewaschen" wurde?


Nene, da ist original schon Öl dran. BikeMike hat die Lösung sehr treffend gepostet:


BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Vermutlich, weil bei jedem Federvorgang geringste Mengen des Öls von den Schaumringen an die Standrohre abgegeben werden. Auf Dauer laufen die dann halt wieder trocken.


...ist ja auch recht logisch, ne? 
So Schandtaten wie Brunox beschleunigen das Ganze. Das extrem dünnflüssige Kriechöl wäscht das Öl ratzfatz aus und dann wirds schnell so richtig hakelig (deutlich schlimmer als eine nicht eingefahrene Talas!). Zusätzlich kommt das dünne Zeug an den Öldichtungen vorbei und gelangt ins Schmieröl -> Schmierwirkung geht irgendwann völlig verloren.




BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich die Methode versucht, mit einer Kanüle VORSICHTIG Motoröl an den Gummis vorbei in die Schaumringe zu spritzen (ca 2ml pro Seite). Hat gut geklappt - keine Kratzer oder so - und die Gabel spricht um Einiges besser an!


Ja, die Methode ist nicht schlecht, wenn man die Standrohre nicht abziehen möchte (was aber eigentlich gar nicht so schwierig ist). Würde ich persönlich im Forum aber NIE empfehlen, da ich wetten könnte, dass das jemand nachmacht, der 2 linke Hände hat, sich die Standrohre zerkratzt und einem dann die Schuld geben will 




Nexic schrieb:


> Wieso soll das nicht gehen? Soweit ich das weiß wird das auf den Kopf stellen von Fox bzw Toxo selbst empfohlen. ( deswegen hält sich das so hartknäckig)
> Unter den Schaumstoffringen sind die Bushings(?) diese haben Kerben wo genug Öl durchlaufen kann.
> 
> Wenn ich damit falsch liege dann erklärs mir, ich raffs nicht.


Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass das auf-den-Kopf-stellen keinen Sinn hat  Dadurch (in Verbindung mit anschließendem Einfedern im umgedrehten Zustand) wird die Dichtlippe der Öldichtung wieder mit Öl benetzt und die Gabel spricht etwas besser an. Ist gerade nach langer Standzeit zu empfehlen. Die Öldichtung ist der Teil der gabelinternen Laufflächen mit der höchsten Reibung, daher ist es elementar wichtig, dass diese gut flutscht  Genau dafür sind auch die Schlitze in den oberen Laufbuchsen (= "Bushings") gedacht. Dein Denkfehker ist folgender: Der Aufbau ist Laufbuchsen - Öldichtung - Schaumstoffring - Staubdichtungen (von unten nach oben) d. h. die Öldichtung hält das Öl im Inneren der Tauchrohre davon ab nach oben zu gelangen - Groschen gefallen?  Genau deshalb ist es überhaupt nötig, dort oben ein zusätzliches Schmiermitteldepot anzulegen (bei den neueren Rock Shox Gabeln ist dort nur ein kleiner Hohlraum, den man mit Fett volldrücken kann). Es ist außerdem auch eine Barriere, dass Schmutz, der sich an den Staubabstreifern vorbei arbeitet, nicht direkt ins Schmieröl gelangen kann.


----------



## cryzz (20. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dein Denkfehker ist folgender: Der Aufbau ist Laufbuchsen - Öldichtung - Schaumstoffring - Staubdichtungen (von unten nach oben) d. h. die Öldichtung hält das Öl im Inneren der Tauchrohre davon ab nach oben zu gelangen - Groschen gefallen?



Und wo soll diese Öldichtung sein, ich seh keine und kenn bei den Fox-Gabeln auch keine. 
Ich kapiers also wie "Nexic" auch nicht!? 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heckenheini (20. Juni 2011)

Oh mein Gott, Oh mein Gott, Oh mein Gott,

Sehr geehrte/er XXXXXXXXXX,

Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben.



Mein Goldenes 7er in M ist unterwegs

Ich glaub ich krieg die Ganze Nacht kein Auge zu


----------



## Nexic (20. Juni 2011)

cryzz schrieb:


> Und wo soll diese Öldichtung sein, ich seh keine und kenn bei den Fox-Gabeln auch keine.
> Ich kapiers also wie "Nexic" auch nicht!?
> 
> Gruß
> Chris



Ganz genau, diese "Öldichtung" hab ich beim letzten mal als ich meine Fox auseinander genommen habe auch nicht gefunden. 

Ich hab mich bereits ein bisschen durch die tech sheets von Fox geklickt, 
finde aber keine Zeichnung vom Casting.

Link oder Ersatzteilnummer währe hilfreich.


----------



## Frypan (20. Juni 2011)

Ich habe ja schon nimmer dran geglaubt:

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.

Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL. Sie erhalten dann eine
Versandbestätigung zusammen mit einer Sendungsnummer. Somit haben Sie die Möglichkeit,
den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung im Internet zu verfolgen.


8.0 schwarz L


----------



## dropomat (20. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> 1. ja
> 2. 80 kg, 205 psi, 20% Sag und trotzdem Durchschläge


Ich habe den Dämpfer heute zu CANYON eingschickt. Mal sehen.

Die Zugstufeneinstellung ist bei mir wirkungslos, d.h. es ist keine Veränderung bei der MIN oder MAX Einstellung bemerkbar und das Ausfedern findet sichbar langsam statt. Ich würd mal sagen das die ZUgstufe so bei gefühlten 80% des Einstellbereiches irgendwie 'festhängt'.

Ich fahre den Dämpfer bei ca. 180 PSI mit 30...35% SAG.

BTW: Die Flood Gate Einstellung hat auch keinen merkbaren Einfluß.


----------



## konahoss90 (20. Juni 2011)

Kürzlich wurde die Lieferbarkeit des 7.0 in L, gold von KW 31 auf SOFORT geändert. Mein 8.0 in Gold, L sollte eigentlich in KW 25 kommen, wurde aufgrund des Hurricanes auf KW 28 verschoben. :/


----------



## brokenarmsdude (20. Juni 2011)

ich habe die hoffnung, dass die mail bald kommt 
die Rahmen sind da, daran kanns also nicht liegen...


----------



## daedara (20. Juni 2011)

Mein 8.0 gold in L war KW24 und wurde auf KW27 vorschoben. Heute kam die Mail von oben: "oh mein gott, oh mein gott, oh mei gott..."

Halt durch! Es wird bestimmt früher als KW28!


----------



## Deleted 208902 (20. Juni 2011)

7er Gold in L heute mit DHL raus gegangen .!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konahoss90 (20. Juni 2011)

daedara schrieb:


> Mein 8.0 gold in L war KW24 und wurde auf KW27 vorschoben. Heute kam die Mail von oben: "oh mein gott, oh mein gott, oh mei gott..."
> 
> Halt durch! Es wird bestimmt früher als KW28!



die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  Bekommt man vor der "Übergabe an den Logistik-Dienstleister" - mail noch eine weitere?


----------



## daedara (20. Juni 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Kürzlich wurde die Lieferbarkeit des 7.0 in L, gold von KW 31 auf SOFORT geändert. Mein 8.0 in Gold, L sollte eigentlich in KW 25 kommen, wurde aufgrund des Hurricanes auf KW 28 verschoben. :/


 


konahoss90 schrieb:


> die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  Bekommt man vor der "Übergabe an den Logistik-Dienstleister" - mail noch eine weitere?


 
ja bekommt man. "die ware wurde komissioniert....". die beiden mails lagen bei mir allerdings ca. 30 min. auseinader.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botswana23 (20. Juni 2011)

Mein Nachbar hat heute sein ESX 9.0SL bekommen.

Ich kann nur sagen


----------



## Fell (20. Juni 2011)

daedara schrieb:


> Mein 8.0 gold in L war KW24 und wurde auf KW27 vorschoben. Heute kam die Mail von oben: "oh mein gott, oh mein gott, oh mei gott..."
> 
> Halt durch! Es wird bestimmt früher als KW28!


Wäre super, wenns so wäre. Meins wurde ja auch von KW 24 auf KW 27 verschoben (9.0 ES - M - schwarz) Ich hoffe auch innigst, denn noch habe ich Urlaub ...


----------



## Deleted 77507 (20. Juni 2011)

dropomat schrieb:


> Ich habe den Dämpfer heute zu CANYON eingschickt. Mal sehen.
> 
> Die Zugstufeneinstellung ist bei mir wirkungslos, d.h. es ist keine Veränderung bei der MIN oder MAX Einstellung bemerkbar und das Ausfedern findet sichbar langsam statt. Ich würd mal sagen das die ZUgstufe so bei gefühlten 80% des Einstellbereiches irgendwie 'festhängt'.
> 
> ...



Ich spüre jeden Klick der Zugstufeneinstellung und auch das Floodgate merke ich deutlich.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juni 2011)

cryzz schrieb:


> Und wo soll diese Öldichtung sein, ich seh keine und kenn bei den Fox-Gabeln auch keine.
> Ich kapiers also wie "Nexic" auch nicht!?
> 
> 
> ...


ARGH! Jetzt hatte ich doch echt schon einige Gabeln auseinander, unter anderem auch eine 36er, und doch hab ich es verrafft  Die Teile haben ja nur eine Dichtung für alles, also kommen tatsächlich über den Laufbuchsen direkt die Schaumstoffringe und dann die Dichtungen. Sorry, für die Falsch-Info!  Es gibt zig Gabeln, bei denen es genau so ist, wie ich es oben beschrieben habe, von daher war das nicht sooo weit her geholt. (Beispielbild) Also passt es bei diesen Gabeln mit dem Tränken der Ringe. Allerdings sollte man trotzdem gescheites Schmieröl verwenden und nicht diese wässrige 7W Brühe, die Fox empfiehlt. Und halt immer mal schauen, wie die Ringe aussehen und öfters mal die Dichtungen wechseln (1-2 Jahre), wenn es nur eine pro Tauchrohr gibt, ist das Risiko an der Stelle natürlich deutlich höher.


----------



## Nexic (21. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...Also passt es bei diesen Gabeln mit dem Tränken der Ringe. Allerdings  sollte man trotzdem gescheites Schmieröl verwenden und nicht diese  wässrige 7W Brühe, die Fox empfiehlt. Und halt immer mal schauen, wie  die Ringe aussehen und öfters mal die Dichtungen wechseln (1-2 Jahre),  wenn es nur eine pro Tauchrohr gibt, ist das Risiko an der Stelle  natürlich deutlich höher.



Na dann sind wir uns ja einig. Ich dachte schon ich werd blöd hab die doch erst vor ein paar Wochen auseinandergenommen. 

Das mit dem Öl hab ich auch so gemacht und funzt super.


----------



## Bagaluti (21. Juni 2011)

Angenommen man möchte hinten eine 203mm Bremsscheibe montieren. Was für einen Adapter bräuchte man da?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (21. Juni 2011)

pm 185-> pm 203 denk ich mal


----------



## Der Flo (21. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Angenommen man möchte hinten eine 203mm Bremsscheibe montieren. Was für einen Adapter bräuchte man da?



Siehe Beitrag 1689. 

Gruß, Flo


----------



## Bagaluti (21. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Siehe Beitrag 1689.
> 
> Gruß, Flo



Hab ich glatt übersehen. Besten Dank für die Info! 
Gibts da von Canyon auch ne Begündung für?

Gilt das generell für eine andere Bremse oder nur für die hintere Scheibengröße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (21. Juni 2011)

botswana23 schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar hat heute sein ESX 9.0SL bekommen.
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen



Hast du ne Möglichkeit ein Foto zu machen? (wenn es nicht deines ist)
Und vielleicht mal ein Foto von der Kurbel? Weil die hat ja noch keiner wirklich gesehen.......


----------



## botswana23 (21. Juni 2011)

Versuche ich heute zu machen.

Aber die Kurbel sieht recht stabil aus da sehr breite Kurbelarme.

In UD Finish mit Glanzlack drüber und in weiss SRAM Schriftzug.


----------



## konahoss90 (21. Juni 2011)

Nochmal zurück zum Pedalthema. Ich werde überwiegend Touren fahren und suche daher ne  "Plattform"-Klickpedalkombi.

Die CB Mallet 1 schauen gut aus, aber für meine Verhältnisse etwas teuer: 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16755_Mallet-1-Kaefig--Klickpedale-.html
Ist jemand schon mal die Shimano PD M-545 gefahren?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a99/pd-m545-xt-pedal.html

Die Pedale fallen bei mir wahrscheinlich eh unter den Punkt Verschleißteile - deshalb frage ich mich, ob es lohnt so viel Geld zu investieren. Das Gewicht spielt bei mir eine untergeordnete Rolle. Bewegen sich ja alle im 400-600 g Bereich. Noch jemand ne Empfehlung?


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2011)

Ganz klar Mallet! Ist mit Abstand das beste Kombi Pedal. SPD ist prinzipbedingt für MTB-Einsatz ungeeignet - meiner Meinung nach, und ich habe lange und viel getestet. Auf den Mallet kann man mit passenden Schuhen (wie Shimano DX oder 661 Filter) auch ausgeklickt gut fahren und sogar springen wenn nötig. Mit SPD Pedalen geht das nicht wirklich gut. Tip: kauf noch die (bald alten) Mallet aus deinem Link, die neuen sehen furchtbar aus, aus technischer Sicht. Wenn du Gewicht sparen willst, schraub einfach die Blenden mit dem CB Logo ab, die haben keine Funktion, spart einiges.


----------



## Der Flo (21. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Hab ich glatt übersehen. Besten Dank für die Info!
> Gibts da von Canyon auch ne Begündung für?
> 
> Gilt das generell für eine andere Bremse oder nur für die hintere Scheibengröße?



Begründung war sinngemäß, dass der Rahmen nur für die montierte Scheibengröße konzipiert ist. Klingt für mich auch komisch, da man doch hinten eh nicht große Bremskräfte entwickeln kann... Naja schade, ich finde halt große Scheiben hinten einfach nur geil 
Wie das mit anderen Bremsen ist weiß ich nicht. Bei meiner Anfrage ging es ja konkret nur um die größere Avid G3 Bremsscheibe...


----------



## Der Flo (21. Juni 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zum Pedalthema. Ich werde überwiegend Touren fahren und suche daher ne  "Plattform"-Klickpedalkombi.
> 
> Die CB Mallet 1 schauen gut aus, aber für meine Verhältnisse etwas teuer:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16755_Mallet-1-Kaefig--Klickpedale-.html
> ...



Also ich bin die Shimanos gefahren und muss dazu sagen, dass hier von Plattform nicht die Rede sein kann. Die Pedale sind für den Klickeinsatz gut aber ausgeklickt sind sie nicht zu gebrauchen. Dazu steht das Pedalinnere zu weit raus, wodurch mann dann mit seinem Schuh eine ziemlich kleine Auflagefläche hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (21. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Klingt für mich auch komisch, da man doch hinten eh nicht große Bremskräfte entwickeln kann... Naja schade, ich finde halt große Scheiben hinten einfach nur geil



Durch die größere Scheibe wirken aber größere Kräfte auf den Rahmen, dafür ist er einfach nicht konzipiert. 
Mal abgesehen davon das man die Bremskraft sowieso nicht auf den Boden bekommt.


----------



## Der Flo (21. Juni 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das man die Bremskraft sowieso nicht auf den Boden bekommt.



Das ist genau das, was ich meinte. Es ist nur schonender für die Finger, wenn man bei langen Downhills noch weniger Kraft aufbringen muss


----------



## Nexic (21. Juni 2011)

Hm daran hab ich jetzt garnicht gedacht.  
Stimmt natürlich das macht lange Bergabfahrten deutlich angenehmer.

... wieder was gelernt .


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juni 2011)

Ihr stellt euch an. Eine 185er hinten bremst man mit dem kleinen Finger für Stunden, blockiert doch eh gleich.


----------



## Der Flo (21. Juni 2011)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ihr stellt euch an. Eine 185er hinten bremst man mit dem kleinen Finger für Stunden, blockiert doch eh gleich.



Aber die 203er Scheibe sieht wesentlich heißer aus!


----------



## aicpr (21. Juni 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zum Pedalthema. Ich werde überwiegend Touren fahren und suche daher ne  "Plattform"-Klickpedalkombi.
> 
> Die CB Mallet 1 schauen gut aus, aber für meine Verhältnisse etwas teuer:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16755_Mallet-1-Kaefig--Klickpedale-.html
> ...



Mein Tipp: 
Wellgo D10
http://www.mega-bikes.de/magnesium-downhill-dualslalom-click-pedale-p-69.html?ref=125


----------



## Bagaluti (21. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Begründung war sinngemäß, dass der Rahmen nur für die montierte Scheibengröße konzipiert ist. Klingt für mich auch komisch, da man doch hinten eh nicht große Bremskräfte entwickeln kann... Naja schade, ich finde halt große Scheiben hinten einfach nur geil
> Wie das mit anderen Bremsen ist weiß ich nicht. Bei meiner Anfrage ging es ja konkret nur um die größere Avid G3 Bremsscheibe...




Hintergrund meiner Frage ist/war dass es bei BC die Saint im Set mit zwei 203mm Scheiben gibt. Daher die Überlegung die Elixir an ein HT, für das ich eh neue Bremsen brauche, zu bauen und die Saint an das Strive.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Aber die 203er Scheibe sieht wesentlich heißer aus!


----------



## the_LTS_returns (21. Juni 2011)

hmm, noch andere KW24iger die noch nix gehört haben von Canyon?


----------



## bloodyludy (21. Juni 2011)

the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> hmm, noch andere KW24iger die noch nix gehört haben von Canyon?



Mein 9er in Conker Brown Größe M soll auch erst in KW26 kommen.
Viele der Strives sollen diese Woche noch aufgebaut werden, eine Auslieferung erfolgt anschließend in KW26.

Einfach bei Canyon anrufen, die Mitarbeiter im Call-Center müssen den Status auch erst beim Vertrieb/Fertigung erfragen. Also nicht wundern, wenn es nich ad hoc eine zufriedenstellende Antwotr gibt, sondern um einen Rückruf bitten.

Auch berücksichtigen, dass wir diese Woche schon wieder einen Feiertag haben (zumindest in überwiegend katholischen Gemeinden). Keine Ahnung, ob Canyon am Do arbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marjue (21. Juni 2011)

the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> hmm, noch andere KW24iger die noch nix gehört haben von Canyon?



ja ich ... hab am Mo mal angerufen und wurde auf unbestimmte Zeit vertröstet . Ich glaub die blicken grad selbst nicht durch welche Rahmen sie geliefert bekommen und welche nicht.


----------



## Spiike (21. Juni 2011)

the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> hmm, noch andere KW24iger die noch nix gehört haben von Canyon?


 
Es gibt Leute die haben anfangs November bestellt für KW17,
dann Verschiebung auf KW23 und heute ein Mail, dass das Bike "bald" zusammengeschraubt wird!

Vieleicht kann ich es KW26 holen, sonst


----------



## brokenarmsdude (21. Juni 2011)

das würd ich erst machen, nachdem du dein rad hast, sonst ist die ja inzwischenzeit langweilig


----------



## Frypan (21. Juni 2011)

Meins wurde heute morgen verschickt. Vielleicht kommts ja vor meinem Geburtstag übermorgen... 

Dann brauch ich nur noch den schönen Bash...


----------



## T!ll (21. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Aber die 203er Scheibe sieht wesentlich heißer aus!



Dafür wird die 185er tatsächlich heißer.


----------



## konahoss90 (21. Juni 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Meins wurde heute morgen verschickt. Vielleicht kommts ja vor meinem Geburtstag übermorgen...



 Welche Größe, Farbe, Modell? Wann bestellt ?


----------



## metas (21. Juni 2011)

8,0 L Schwarz heute gekommen, 2 wochen zu früh! Habe seit Bestellung kw27 als Lieferdatum gehabt. Nicht schlecht!


----------



## konahoss90 (22. Juni 2011)

metas schrieb:


> 8,0 L Schwarz heute gekommen, 2 wochen zu früh! Habe seit Bestellung kw27 als Lieferdatum gehabt. Nicht schlecht!



Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr :/


----------



## Frypan (22. Juni 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Welche Größe, Farbe, Modell? Wann bestellt ?




Hatte ich doch schon geschrieben 8er in L schwarz
Mai  Ich hatte auch KW 27 als Termin.
Ich hoffe nur ich verpasse den Postboten nicht, unsrer rennt immer vor mir weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Flo (22. Juni 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Dafür wird die 185er tatsächlich heißer.



Wie wahr, wie wahr!


----------



## el martn (22. Juni 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Dafür wird die 185er tatsächlich heißer.



dann bremst Du zu viel!!



el martn


----------



## passpartout (22. Juni 2011)

also ich habe jetzt Abholtermin für Dienstag 28.06. gebucht, ES 8.0 in L piranha gold metallic..... 
und der Liefertermin wurde von ursprünglich KW 25 auf KW 28 verschoben - 2 Wochen früher ist natürlich auch gut.


----------



## the_LTS_returns (22. Juni 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die haben anfangs November bestellt für KW17,
> dann Verschiebung auf KW23 und heute ein Mail, dass das Bike "bald" zusammengeschraubt wird!
> 
> Vieleicht kann ich es KW26 holen, sonst





konahoss90 schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr :/



Dass zusammengeschraubt und ausgeliefert wird was vorhanden ist verstehe ich. Und von den unsicheren Lieferterminen wusste ich auch.

Aber die Kommunikation dürfte besser sein.


----------



## Bagaluti (22. Juni 2011)

Trendy1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe das gleiche Problem auf meinem 9.0 ES nach einer 10km Testfahrt. Das geht mal gar nicht...  Das klingt verdächtig nach mangelhaften Nadellagern, denn das Gehäuse von dem Nadellagerpacket sitzt im Dämpferauge starr und ich würde da kein Problem erwarten. Hat jemand schon näheres herausfinden können?
> 
> ...




Gibts denn da schon was Neues bzw. ne Antwort von Canyon?


----------



## crundi (22. Juni 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Meins wurde heute morgen verschickt. Vielleicht kommts ja vor meinem Geburtstag übermorgen...
> 
> Dann brauch ich nur noch den schönen Bash...



https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/22341855/1/Canyon?h=4c7f9b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (22. Juni 2011)

crundi schrieb:


> https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/22341855/1/Canyon?h=4c7f9b




Sehr schick. Wo hast du den schon bekommen?
Wozu hast du die Unterlegscheiben gebraucht?


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Dafür wird die 185er tatsächlich heißer.


Also ich habe mit 185 hinten auch bei langen Bikepark-Abfahrten in den Alpen noch nie Fading-Probleme gehabt. Ok, ich wiege knapp unter 70 + Klamotten, da ist das vielleicht nicht so das Thema. Am Torque habe ich die 200er hinten nur gelassen, weil sie halt drauf war...




Frypan schrieb:


> Dann brauch ich nur noch den schönen Bash...


DER schönste!


----------



## crundi (22. Juni 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Sehr schick. Wo hast du den schon bekommen?
> Wozu hast du die Unterlegscheiben gebraucht?



Oktober bash Schrauben sind zu lang. Gebrauchte M10 Unterlegscheiben pad den Raum aus - sieht super!


----------



## Frypan (22. Juni 2011)

crundi schrieb:


> Oktober bash Schrauben sind zu lang. Gebrauchte M10 Unterlegscheiben pad den Raum aus - sieht super!



Wie Oktober?
Hast du den letztes Jahr schon gekauft, oder wo hast du den her?
Ich habe das ganze Netz durchforstet und der ist noch nirgends lieferbar...


----------



## Chicane (22. Juni 2011)

So mein Nadellager hat jetzt auch radiales Spiel und das nicht zu wenig  Hat sensationelle 100 km gehalten.

Außerdem knarzt mein Hinterbau wie bei einigen anderen hier auch. Von 0-20% Sag, irgendwo dazwischen.

Mal bei Canyon anrufen, fragen ob sie die Nadellager haben und auch ohne weiteres rausschicken...

Edit: Lager einzeln schicken geht vorerst nicht. Laut Mitarbeiter ist das Problem nicht unbekannt... Wollen sich dann nochmals melden


----------



## Deleted 77507 (22. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> So mein Nadellager hat jetzt auch radiales Spiel und das nicht zu wenig  Hat sensationelle 100 km gehalten.
> 
> Außerdem knarzt mein Hinterbau wie bei einigen anderen hier auch. Von 0-20% Sag, irgendwo dazwischen.



Kannst Du noch mal beschreiben, was Du mit knarzen meinst?
Ich habe ein knacken wenn ich mit richtig Kraft in die Pedale trete, als ob mein Tretlager knackt, ich befürchte aber, daß es irgendwo an einer Lagerstelle des Hinterbaues ist.


----------



## T!ll (22. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit 185 hinten auch bei langen Bikepark-Abfahrten in den Alpen noch nie Fading-Probleme gehabt. Ok, ich wiege knapp unter 70 + Klamotten, da ist das vielleicht nicht so das Thema. Am Torque habe ich die 200er hinten nur gelassen, weil sie halt drauf war...



Klar reicht die 185er, man kommt sogar mit ner 160er recht weit (je nach Gewicht).

martn: ja, glaube auch. Angstbremser halt


----------



## Chicane (22. Juni 2011)

Loosi schrieb:


> Kannst Du noch mal beschreiben, was Du mit knarzen meinst?
> Ich habe ein knacken wenn ich mit richtig Kraft in die Pedale trete, als ob mein Tretlager knackt, ich befürchte aber, daß es irgendwo an einer Lagerstelle des Hinterbaues ist.



Das hatte ich wohl auch. Bei mir war es wie folgt: Sattel ruckartig belasten, danach entlasten, Druck auf die Pedale ausüben = klack. Das hat dann beim Pedalieren schön Geräusche gemacht... Ist es das?

Desweiteren knarzt es bei mir irgendwo im Sag-Bereich, weiß aber nicht wo.


----------



## Deleted 77507 (22. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Das hatte ich wohl auch. Bei mir war es wie folgt: Sattel ruckartig belasten, danach entlasten, Druck auf die Pedale ausüben = klack. Das hat dann beim Pedalieren schön Geräusche gemacht... Ist es das?
> 
> Desweiteren knarzt es bei mir irgendwo im Sag-Bereich, weiß aber nicht wo.



So könnte man es beschreiben und es macht richtig schön Geräusche beim Pedalieren und ich habe das Gefühl, daß es ziemlich schnell schlimmer wird. Habe jetzt auch etwas um die 100km runter, war bei mir aber von Anfang an vorhanden, aber wie gesagt nur wenn man richtig massiv in die Pedale tritt (bei mir nur am Berg hörbar).

Ich kann es bei mir mit angezogen Bremsen und tritt in die Pedale reproduzieren (neben dem Fahrrad stehend) beim Be und Entlasten des Stattels knackt es dann (als ob ich mit der Pedale das System vorspanne und mit der Hinterbaubewegung entspanne). Spiel ist bei mir aber noch nicht feststellbar.


----------



## Chicane (22. Juni 2011)

War bei mir auch so. Anfangs nur minimal, später massiv und am Berg jede Kurbelumdrehung ein Klick. Erst dachte ich auch Innenlager, dann habe ich aber den halben Hinterbau zerlegt. Deshalb kann ich es nicht 100%ig sagen, aber die rechte Schraube von der Dämpferachse war nicht fest. Kannst du bei dir ja mal checken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (22. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so. Anfangs nur minimal, später massiv und am Berg jede Kurbelumdrehung ein Klick. Erst dachte ich auch Innenlager, dann habe ich aber den halben Hinterbau zerlegt. Deshalb kann ich es nicht 100%ig sagen, aber die rechte Schraube von der Dämpferachse war nicht fest. Kannst du bei dir ja mal checken.



Ist das Problem damit gelöst, oder hast du das Knacken immer noch?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Juni 2011)

Warum verbaut nur kein Hersteller Gleitlager an Schwinge und Wippe?


----------



## Chicane (22. Juni 2011)

Das Klicken wie oben beschrieben ist weg. Aber wie gesagt, ich kann es nicht 100%ig zuordnen.


----------



## Radonpiranha (22. Juni 2011)

Ohhh man das hört sich ja nicht gut an  ich hoffe meins macht sowas nicht noch, das mit den bremsen ziehen > Sattel belasten > Sattel entlasten muss ich mal Testen. Aber ich glaube das meine Elixir's dabei "knacken" 


Hey Leute, ich verkaufe meine Canyon Oakley also falls jemand Interesse hat, bitte melden!


----------



## Frypan (22. Juni 2011)

:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:      

S****ß verd****es DHL!
Keiner kann mit dem Paketzentrum telefonieren
Das Rad ist Sperrgut und wird deshalb von Hand bearbeitet (warscheinlich einfach in die Ecke gestellt)
Jetzt stets nicht mal 15 Km von mir entfernt in einem s******n Paketzentrum rum und ich komm net dran


----------



## gremlino (22. Juni 2011)

uuuuuhhhh, das klingt ja alles nicht so toll 

Sind die Drehmomente für den Hinterbau mit bei der Auslieferung angegeben? Oder wo habt ihr die Drehmomente her?

Jemand schon sein ESX bekommen (Fotos!?)??? 

Freitag komm ich endlich ins MRT, dann mal schauen wie das Ergebnis ist. Endweder freue ich mich dann am Samstag bei der Abholung von meinem ESX oder am Samstag steht dann ein "Express-Bike-Strive-ESX" zur Verfügung


----------



## Ewoodster (22. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte mein Strive 8.0 am Samstag abgeholt und bin seitdem zwei kurze Runden gefahren, hier meine Einrücke. Eines noch vorneweg: Das Strive ist erst mein zweites MTB, das erste ist 14 Jahre alt und ungefedert, fährt aber auch heute noch trotz fast täglichem Einsatz. Daher fehlt mir der Vergleich zu anderen modernen Bikes.

Die erste Runde war am Sonntag auf dem Winterstein im Taunus bei Bad Nauheim mit ca. 350HM. Ich war mit einem Freund (Specialized Enduro 2010) unterwegs. Bergauf lässt sich das Strive im gemäßigten Tempo bequem fahren. Die Traktion ist gut, der Komfort stimmt auch, aber meine Kondition lässt noch zu wünschen übrig. Der Speci Fahrer ist zum Glück auch nicht fitter, also ging es eher gemütlich bis zum Gipfel hinauf, dafür umso krachender wieder herunter.

Der obere Teil des Trails bestand hauptsächlich aus einem extrem schmalen Waldweg, der durch eine relativ junge Baumkolonie führt. Durch den breiten Lenker, dem nassen, rutschigem Untergrund und dem hohen Tempo meines Mitfahrers hatte ich als blutiger Anfänger zunächst etwas repekt, bin aber nicht weiter als 20m zurück gefallen. 

Sehr schnell wurde mir klar, dass der Luftdruck in der Talas zu hoch war und sie ziemlich unsensibel angesprochen hat. Der Hinterbau hat sehr feinfühlig gearbeitet und jede Unebenheit plattgebügelt, hat aber den Federweg schon zu 3/4 ausgenutzt, bei eher seidigem Untergrund. Die fahrt war durch den soften Hinterbau extrem komfortabel. Allgemein hat das Bike von der ersten Sekunde an vertraut gewirkt, weshalb selbst ich als Anfänger mit meinem Kollegen auf dessen Heimattrail mithalten konnte.

Der mittlere Teil der Abfaht bestand aus teiweise sehr steilen abfahrten. Hier hat sich die Vario Sattelstütze bezahlt gemacht (die möchte ich schon nach der ersten Ausfahrt nicht mehr missen). Also Stütze runter, Gewicht nach hinten über den Schwerpunkt und nur mit Hinterradbremse die Steilstücke hinunter. Die Bremsen sind ausgezeichnet und die Fat Alberts trotzen dem matschigen Untergrund un den feutchten Wurzeln ziemlich gut. Mittlerweile war jede Angst verflogen und ich konnte die Abfahrt einfach genießen. 

Unterhalb einer der kurzen Steilpassagen haben ein paar Kids einen ca. 2 m ohen Drop aufgebaut, den ich auf meiner ersten Tour dankend abgelehnt hatte. Auf dem Chicken Way um das Hinderniss und dann auf einer relativ breiten, komplett matschigen Piste mit etwa 10% gefälle raus aus dem Wald. Auf dem geraden Stück haben wir bis zur maximalgeschwindigkeit Beschleunigt und mehrere Meter hohe Schlammfontänen versprüht. Auf bei dem hohen Tempo auf extrem rutschigem Untergrund war das Rad absolut souverän, trotz nicht optimalem Setup.


Die zweite Tour fand gestern nach der Arbeit auf dem Königsstuhl in Heidelberg statt. Vor der Tour hatte ich aus der Talas etwa 1 bar Druck abgelassen (fahre nun mit 4,5 bar bei etwa 73kg im fahrbereiten Zustand) und im Dämpfer um ca. 1,5 bar mehr Druck (jetzt 11 bar) aufgepumpt.
Mei diesmaliger Begleiter fuhr ein Nerve MR, also eine Race Fully. Dementsprechend musste ich ihn bergauf ab und zu einbremsen. Zum Glück war aber auch er nicht der fitteste und so mussten wir ca. 5 Pausen a 2 min bei ca. 450 HM einlegen.

In der abschließenden Abfahrt nach Heidelberg konnte das Strive diesmal wirklich voll auftrumpfen. Die Talas war fast schon zu weich, der RP23 diesmal perfekt. Der obere Teil des Trails war sehr verblockt, weshalb ich den Kollegen im Nerve MR förmlich deklassiert habe, obwohl er seit Jahren viele km auf dem MTB fährt. Auf solchem Terrain ist Federweg durch (fast) nichts zu ersetzen). Wenn ich mal nicht die ideale Spur getroffen habe, hat mir das Fahrwerk immer aus der Patsche geholfen.
Der mittlere Teil des Trails war ein breiter, lockerer Waldboden, den wir mit 50 Sachen entlanggebrettert sind, danach ging es in einen feinen single Trail über, der leider von 2 querliegenden Bäumen unterbrochen war. 

Im unteren Teil war mein Mangel an Fahrtechnik allgegenwärtig, da ich bisher das Rad nicht umsetzen kann und es ein paar Haarnadelkurven gab. Also musste ich scharf anbremsen, und dann das Rad ums Eck heben. Wie bereits erwähnt, die Bremsen sind extrem gut, quietschen aber doch recht ordentlich.

In Heidelberg angekommen haben wir uns etwas verfahren, sind durch Zufall in einen kleinen Mensa Biergarten gekommen und haben den schönen Abend mit einem Bierchen ausklingen lassen.

Mit dem Strive bin ich sehr zufrieden, es gibt aber zwei kleine Dinge die mir negativ aufgefallen sind.
1. Meine vordere Bremse bremst "wellenartig". Bei gleichmäßigem Bremsdruck ist die verzögerung sinusartig. Keine Ahnung, wie ich das beschreiben soll. Fällt nur bei eher schwachen Bremsungen auf, wenn die Backen nicht fest gegen die Scheibe drücken.

2. Seit der Abfahrt vom Königsstuhl knackt irgendwas am Rad, ich konnte die Quelle bisher nicht ausfindig machen. Komme leider erst nach dem langen WE wieder zum Radeln und werde mich dann intensiver mit der Geräuschquelle beschäftigen.

Dann mal einen schönen Abend an alle und viel Spaß mit euren Rädern, bzw. noch ein paar schöne Tage der Vorfreude an alle die nch warten müssen.


----------



## Bagaluti (22. Juni 2011)

Oh Mann! Nachdem ich hier die ganzen Wackel- und Knackgeschichten gelesen habe bin ich nochmal zu meinem Bike gegangen und habe es genau unter die Lupe genommen. Ich habe es am Oberrohr genommen, auf und ab bewegt und festgestellt, dass es irgendwo Spiel hat. Zunächst dachte ich, es läge am Steuerrohr, weil ich den Vorbau getauscht habe. Also habe ich dort vorschriftsmäßig alle Schrauben mit dem exakten Drehmoment nachgezogen. Das "Spiel" war aber immer noch da. 

Also habe ich es wieder am Oberrohr gepackt und leicht hoch und runter bewegt um die Stelle zu lokalisieren. Um es kurz zu machen: Der Dämpfer ist an der 270° Box mit zwei Schrauben befestigt. Eine war locker und die andere weg . Verdammte Sauerei! Ich bin erst ein paar Kilometer gefahren. Nachdem ich die verbliebene Schraube festgezogen habe was das Spiel verschwunden.

Es ist also höchst ratsam ALLE Schrauben mit den korrekten Drehmoment festzuziehen. Bei Canyon wird das offensichtlich nicht gemacht. Mein Fehler das ich das nicht gleich gemacht habe, jetzt darf ich der beknackten Schraube nachlaufen.


----------



## randi (22. Juni 2011)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Warum verbaut nur kein Hersteller Gleitlager an Schwinge und Wippe?



Gleitlager hatten die ersten Fullys fast alle. Die bkamen für die Gleitlager immer Minuspunkte. Rocky M hatte bis vor ein paar Jahren noch Gleitlager am CC Fully.
Ein gutes Gleitlager ist in der Herstellung wesentlich teurer als eine Bohrung mit einer mehr oder weniger guten Passung, in die "Kugellager" eingepresst werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (22. Juni 2011)

Das Nachziehen aller Schrauben ist sowieso sinnvoll, da man sich nie auf andere verlassen sollte (auch wenn es der Händler um die Ecke ist) wenns um die eigene Sicherheit geht. So mancher musste das schon mehr oder minder bitter lernen...


----------



## Bagaluti (22. Juni 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Das Nachziehen aller Schrauben ist sowieso sinnvoll, da man sich nie auf andere verlassen sollte (auch wenn es der Händler um die Ecke ist) wenns um die eigene Sicherheit geht. So mancher musste das schon mehr oder minder bitter lernen...



Stimmt wohl.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Juni 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Gleitlager hatten die ersten Fullys fast alle. Die bkamen für die Gleitlager immer Minuspunkte. Rocky M hatte bis vor ein paar Jahren noch Gleitlager am CC Fully.
> Ein gutes Gleitlager ist in der Herstellung wesentlich teurer als eine Bohrung mit einer mehr oder weniger guten Passung, in die "Kugellager" eingepresst werden.


Aber ein gutes Gleitlager hält "ewig" und schlägt auch nicht aus und ist vom Widerstand auch nicht schlechter als ein x-beliebiges Kugellager.

Siehe z.B.: http://www.igus.de/wpck/default.aspx?Pagename=bicycle

Ich kann echt nicht glauben, das die preislich nicht drin sein sollte.


----------



## rene303 (22. Juni 2011)

Knacken bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung? Hatte ich bei meinem Nerve XC auch nach 50km, bin zum Fahrradmeister gefahren und hab das Tretlager nachziehen lassen, jezz ist's weg... also ne "Inspektion" bzw Schrauben nachziehen nach spätestens den ersten 100km's ist wohl Pflicht 

btw. hab mein Nerve XC7 jetzt seit einem Monat, seh hier das Strive ES9.0 in Conker Brown und bin "verliebt"... ist das normal ??


----------



## Fell (23. Juni 2011)

rene303 schrieb:


> ...
> btw. hab mein Nerve XC7 jetzt seit einem Monat, seh hier das Strive ES9.0 in Conker Brown und bin "verliebt"... ist das normal ??


Völlich normahl!


----------



## konahoss90 (23. Juni 2011)

Strive 8.0 L gold - verschoben von 25 auf 28 - gestern mail über Versandbestätigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagaluti (23. Juni 2011)

rene303 schrieb:


> Knacken bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung? Hatte ich bei meinem Nerve XC auch nach 50km, bin zum Fahrradmeister gefahren und hab das Tretlager nachziehen lassen, jezz ist's weg... also ne "Inspektion" bzw Schrauben nachziehen nach spätestens den ersten 100km's ist wohl Pflicht
> 
> btw. hab mein Nerve XC7 jetzt seit einem Monat, seh hier das Strive ES9.0 in Conker Brown und bin "verliebt"... ist das normal ??



Ne, ne, aus dem Karton und sofort Schrauben nachziehen. Die Schrauber bei Canyon sind da wohl nicht immer so ganz sorgfältig.


----------



## schwed1 (23. Juni 2011)

Servus,

möchte mir auch ein Strive zulegen, ich tendiere auf das 7.0. Die anderen sind eh schon fast alle ausverkauft. Ich hadere nur noch mit der Größe. Ich liege genau zwischen S und M. Körpergröße 173 cm mit 81 cm Schrittlänge. Kann mir von euch einer einen Tipp geben, das Strive in S oder M zu nehmen. Vor allem ist das Verhältnis von Sattelrohr zu Oberrohr sehr extrem. Z.B. beim S ist das sattelrohr 38,5 cm und das Oberrohr eher lang mit 57 cm. Hier würde mir die Länge des Oberrohres reichen. Der Sattel muss aber dann schon ziemlich weit rausgezogen werden. Ich habe bei Canyon nachgefragt. Der Typ meinte ich könnte sowohl das S als auch das M nehmen. Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## randi (23. Juni 2011)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Aber ein gutes Gleitlager hält "ewig" und schlägt auch nicht aus und ist vom Widerstand auch nicht schlechter als ein x-beliebiges Kugellager.
> 
> Siehe z.B.: http://www.igus.de/wpck/default.aspx?Pagename=bicycle
> 
> Ich kann echt nicht glauben, das die preislich nicht drin sein sollte.



Gleitlager halten nur ewig wenn die 100% genau gefertigt sind, axiale Flucht und Maßgenauigkeit  aller Teile zueinander. Den Widerstand kannste bei der Hebellänge einer Kettenstrebe vernachlässigen. Und über umdrehungen pro min, wie beil Kugelllagern brauchen wir nicht zu reden . Das ist wie bei den Tretlagern mit BB30/Pressfit und den integrierten Steuersätzen in der Herstllung viel günstiger weil die Toleranzen viel größer sein können. Merkt der Kunde nur am frühzeitigen Lagerverschleiß.


----------



## Ewoodster (23. Juni 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> möchte mir auch ein Strive zulegen, ich tendiere auf das 7.0. Die anderen sind eh schon fast alle ausverkauft. Ich hadere nur noch mit der Größe. Ich liege genau zwischen S und M. Körpergröße 173 cm mit 81 cm Schrittlänge. Kann mir von euch einer einen Tipp geben, das Strive in S oder M zu nehmen. Vor allem ist das Verhältnis von Sattelrohr zu Oberrohr sehr extrem. Z.B. beim S ist das sattelrohr 38,5 cm und das Oberrohr eher lang mit 57 cm. Hier würde mir die Länge des Oberrohres reichen. Der Sattel muss aber dann schon ziemlich weit rausgezogen werden. Ich habe bei Canyon nachgefragt. Der Typ meinte ich könnte sowohl das S als auch das M nehmen. Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
> 
> Gruß Schwed



Nimm das M! Bin gleich groß bei 1cm weniger Schrittlänge und außer beim Auf und Absteigen passt es sehr gut.


----------



## konahoss90 (23. Juni 2011)

Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert bis die DHL-Tracking-Nummer abrufbar war? Ich hab gestern um 15:30 ne mail bekommen, aber die Tracking-Nummer funktioniert immer noch nicht..


----------



## brokenarmsdude (23. Juni 2011)

heut is feiertag da unten :/


----------



## x-men (23. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> uuuuuhhhh, das klingt ja alles nicht so toll
> 
> Sind die Drehmomente für den Hinterbau mit bei der Auslieferung angegeben? Oder wo habt ihr die Drehmomente her?
> 
> ...



Jep! ESX 9.0 SL in L!! Steht nun aufgebaut in der Garage und sieht richtig gut aus! Ich habe es heute nur aufgebaut und mal die Strasse hoch und runter bewegt. Bin noch etwas unsicher mit der Einstellung des Dämpfers, aber ansonsten schon echt angetan vom ersten Eindruck. Gibt's schon Werte für den Fox Dämpfer (90kg voll aufgerödelt)?


----------



## edwardje (23. Juni 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Nimm das M! Bin gleich groß bei 1cm weniger Schrittlänge und außer beim Auf und Absteigen passt es sehr gut.


 

Ich bin 172cm und schrittlänge 85cm. Mir passt das S sehr gut. Wenn mann wendige trails fahrt und mehr abfahrts orientiert ist würde Ich S nehmen. M ist mehr für lange touren sprich mit vielleicht mehr wie 1500 HM.


----------



## edwardje (23. Juni 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Gleitlager hatten die ersten Fullys fast alle. Die bkamen für die Gleitlager immer Minuspunkte. Rocky M hatte bis vor ein paar Jahren noch Gleitlager am CC Fully.
> Ein gutes Gleitlager ist in der Herstellung wesentlich teurer als eine Bohrung mit einer mehr oder weniger guten Passung, in die "Kugellager" eingepresst werden.


 
 Ich habe ein Trek Y aus 1995 mit Gleitlager. die seit 1995 noch immer funktionieren. Bei mein Stumpjumper Speci aus 2005 waren die Kugellager schon nach 2 jahre komplet hin.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (23. Juni 2011)

wenn man bei 173 schon M braucht, wer fährt dann S? :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 22lightning (23. Juni 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert bis die DHL-Tracking-Nummer abrufbar war? Ich hab gestern um 15:30 ne mail bekommen, aber die Tracking-Nummer funktioniert immer noch nicht..


Die Tracking nummer hat bei mir nie funktioniert. Montags mail erhalten, und Mittwochs kam das Rad und die Nummer ging immer noch nicht.


----------



## 22lightning (23. Juni 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> wenn man bei 173 schon M braucht, wer fährt dann S? :O


Ich fahre S bei 173cm und 76SL. Ist super agil in allen Trails auch wenn es mal schneller bergab geht.


----------



## 22lightning (23. Juni 2011)

Mal ein paar Bilder für die leider immer noch Wartenden.


----------



## Happy-Dog (23. Juni 2011)

x-men schrieb:


> Jep! ESX 9.0 SL in L!! Steht nun aufgebaut in der Garage und sieht richtig gut aus! Ich habe es heute nur aufgebaut und mal die Strasse hoch und runter bewegt. Bin noch etwas unsicher mit der Einstellung des Dämpfers, aber ansonsten schon echt angetan vom ersten Eindruck. Gibt's schon Werte für den Fox Dämpfer (90kg voll aufgerödelt)?




Fotos?
Besonders eins mit der Sram Kurbel.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (23. Juni 2011)

falls ihr die wirklich noch nie gesehen haben solltet..


----------



## gremlino (23. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Ne, ne, aus dem Karton und sofort Schrauben nachziehen. Die Schrauber bei Canyon sind da wohl nicht immer so ganz sorgfältig.



Hat denn wer die richtigen Drehmomente für den Rahmen???  Oder macht ihr das Drehmoment in Abhängigkeit von der Gewindegröße?





Happy-Dog schrieb:


> Fotos?
> Besonders eins mit der Sram Kurbel.



dito, die hätte ich auch gerne, wenns auch nur noch rund 36Stunden warten bei mir sind


----------



## gremlino (23. Juni 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> falls ihr die wirklich noch nie gesehen haben solltet..



nee, richtige Fotos! 
Diese Wixbilder ausm Netz kenn ich, aber das z.B. ist ja ohne Bash. Und beim Strive soll die Schrift ja auch weiss sein. Uns interessiert die Real-am-Strive-verbaute Version.


----------



## Happy-Dog (23. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> nee, richtige Fotos!
> Diese Wixbilder ausm Netz kenn ich, aber das z.B. ist ja ohne Bash. Und beim Strive soll die Schrift ja auch weiss sein. Uns interessiert die Real-am-Strive-verbaute Version.




So isses !


----------



## karsten13 (23. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Hat denn wer die richtigen Drehmomente für den Rahmen???  Oder macht ihr das Drehmoment in Abhängigkeit von der Gewindegröße?



die stehen fast überall dran 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (23. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Hat denn wer die richtigen Drehmomente für den Rahmen???  Oder macht ihr das Drehmoment in Abhängigkeit von der Gewindegröße?



Die Drehmomente stehen auf bzw. neben den Schrauben.

Zu spät


----------



## Bagaluti (23. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Hat denn wer die richtigen Drehmomente für den Rahmen???  Oder macht ihr das Drehmoment in Abhängigkeit von der Gewindegröße?



Die Drehmomente stehen da jeweils dran

Ups, ist schon beantwortet, sorry. Zu spät gesehen.


----------



## Chicane (23. Juni 2011)

Na 3x beantwortet, so überliest es zumindest keiner  Die 7 Nm für die M5 Schrauben für die Dämpferachse finde ich aber schon etwas grenzwertig. Besonders kommt man da so besch...eiden dran.


----------



## pionier1981 (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

wer hat schon ein paar eindrücke zur Tourentauglichkeit des Strive ???
Bin  noch am überlegen ob ein Strive oder ein Nerve AM....

Danke für eure Hilfe !!

MfG


----------



## Deleted 77507 (24. Juni 2011)

meiner meinung nach sehr gut, man brauch halt schmackes in den beinen.    sitzposition ist aber super


----------



## Bagaluti (24. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Na 3x beantwortet, so überliest es zumindest keiner  Die 7 Nm für die M5 Schrauben für die Dämpferachse finde ich aber schon etwas grenzwertig. Besonders kommt man da so besch...eiden dran.



Stimmt! Mit meinem Drehmomentschlüssel bin da auch nicht drangekommen. Das hat der Canyon-Monteur wohl auch gedacht und es gelassen 
Resultat nach ein paar Kilometern: eine Schraube locker und eine weg. Habe mir gestern zwei schöne Edelstahl-Schrauben besorgt und Schrauben-Kleber und das Ganze nach Gefühl schön festgezogen. Perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neubauer85 (24. Juni 2011)

Hi, hatt schon jemand ein Strive ESX 9.0 LTD.
Falls noch nicht (wie bei mir der Fall) wann bekommt ihr das Bike???


----------



## lahura (24. Juni 2011)

Hi,

es tut sich langsam was

Strive ES 8.0, black, gr. M, bestellt am 18. Mai, 
8.46 Uhr Kommissionsmail
9.17 Versandbestätigung

Liefertermin war eigentlich KW27

Grüße,
Mario


----------



## Neubauer85 (24. Juni 2011)

Hab meins am 2.11.2010 bestellt.
Soll eigentlich in der 27KW kommen.
Mal schauen ob es auch wirklich kommt.
Von Canyon bis jetzt keine klare Aussage zum genauen Liefertermin.


----------



## ticris (24. Juni 2011)

pionier1981 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer hat schon ein paar eindrücke zur Tourentauglichkeit des Strive ???
> Bin  noch am überlegen ob ein Strive oder ein Nerve AM....
> ...


 
Also bisher habe ich es nur zu einer netten, längeren Nachmittagstour mit 1300 hm auf 40km gebracht mit Trails rauf und runter, unfreiwilligem, aber gutgegangenem 2-3 m Flug und jeder Menge Spaß bergab. Die anderen "Langstreckenversuche" wurden alle von Petrus vereitelt. Hoffe, dass meine heutige Tour nicht auch schon wieder feucht wird und ich es mal zu 60 - 70 km bringe. Ach ja, im Regen fährt es sich auch ziemlich gut und die feuchten Elixir CR quietschen in einer sehr angenehmen Tonlage, im Vergleich zu Formula [email protected] Bremsen.

Ich bin von der Tourentauglichkeit sehr überrascht. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es sich mit so einem Klotz so gut fahren lässt. Ich merke schon, dass ich jetzt mit 2kg mehr Bike unterwegs bin, aber da müssen meine Beine durch. 

Die Fahreigenschaften sind wirklich super und wurden ja schon in einigen Fahrberichten beschrieben. Klettereigenschaften top, erstaunlich wendig und gut kontrollierbar und bergab liegt es unglaublich satt!!! 

Die Frage Nerve oder Strive gab es bei mir auch, ein Nerve hätte mir sicher gereicht, aber nachdem ich auf der Eurobike das erste Strive gesehen und begrabscht hatte, war es um mich geschehen. Das "Probefahren" in Koblenz hat die Sache dann besiegelt. Im direkten Vergleich wirkt ein Nerve ziemlich filigran und ich bin lieber den Berg etwas schneller unten als oben.


----------



## crundi (24. Juni 2011)

Mit einem Maßband kann jemand ein Foto von dem Oberrohr Länge eines Large. Plus ein Top-Sitzrohr zu Boden Foto.
Dank


----------



## marjue (24. Juni 2011)

es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder ...
Mein schwarzes ES9.0 in L ist unterwegs in's Frankenland !!!!

zwar mit drei Wochen Verzögerung aber wen interessiert das jetzt noch


----------



## Chicane (24. Juni 2011)

Kann mal bitte jemand schreiben welche Tunes und welchen BV Druck der RP23 im Strive hat?


----------



## Alex-F (24. Juni 2011)

Mal eine Frage: laut Homepage ist das Strive ES 8.0 in M ausverkauft, heißt das endgültig, oder nur aktuell, und da kommen noch welche?

Hat da wer Erfahrungen gemacht?

Das ES 7.0 wiederum ist verfügbar, ist das nicht der gleiche Rahmen,nur mit anderen Anbauteilen?


----------



## pionier1981 (24. Juni 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Also bisher habe ich es nur zu einer netten, längeren Nachmittagstour mit 1300 hm auf 40km gebracht mit Trails rauf und runter, unfreiwilligem, aber gutgegangenem 2-3 m Flug und jeder Menge Spaß bergab. Die anderen "Langstreckenversuche" wurden alle von Petrus vereitelt. Hoffe, dass meine heutige Tour nicht auch schon wieder feucht wird und ich es mal zu 60 - 70 km bringe. Ach ja, im Regen fährt es sich auch ziemlich gut und die feuchten Elixir CR quietschen in einer sehr angenehmen Tonlage, im Vergleich zu Formula [email protected] Bremsen.
> 
> Ich bin von der Tourentauglichkeit sehr überrascht. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es sich mit so einem Klotz so gut fahren lässt. Ich merke schon, dass ich jetzt mit 2kg mehr Bike unterwegs bin, aber da müssen meine Beine durch.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Hilfe,
werde mich dann auch wohl für das Strive entscheiden....
mal sehen wann ich eins bekommen kann...
ist ja nicht so einfach... 

MfG


----------



## Basvender (24. Juni 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: laut Homepage ist das Strive ES 8.0 in M ausverkauft, heißt das endgültig, oder nur aktuell, und da kommen noch welche?
> 
> Hat da wer Erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> Das ES 7.0 wiederum ist verfügbar, ist das nicht der gleiche Rahmen,nur mit anderen Anbauteilen?



Zu ersten Frage, wenn nicht noch einer von seiner Bestellung zurücktritt kriegst du erst nächste Saison wieder die Chance!

Zur zweiten: da hast Du recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neubauer85 (24. Juni 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: laut Homepage ist das Strive ES 8.0 in M ausverkauft, heißt das endgültig, oder nur aktuell, und da kommen noch welche?
> 
> Hat da wer Erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> Das ES 7.0 wiederum ist verfügbar, ist das nicht der gleiche Rahmen,nur mit anderen Anbauteilen?



Am besten mal bei Canyon anrufen.
0261404000


----------



## Bagaluti (24. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Stimmt! Mit meinem Drehmomentschlüssel bin da auch nicht drangekommen. Das hat der Canyon-Monteur wohl auch gedacht und es gelassen
> Resultat nach ein paar Kilometern: eine Schraube locker und eine weg. Habe mir gestern zwei schöne Edelstahl-Schrauben besorgt und Schrauben-Kleber und das Ganze nach Gefühl schön festgezogen. Perfekt!


.


----------



## edwardje (24. Juni 2011)

22lightning schrieb:


> Ich fahre S bei 173cm und 76SL. Ist super agil in allen Trails auch wenn es mal schneller bergab geht.


 

Genau deswegens habe Ich S gekauft. Im allgemein fahren die meiste leute zu grosse rader.


----------



## Chicane (24. Juni 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> .



Habe auch nachgemessen, ist korrekt  Allerdings habe ich wegen der Zugfestigkeit keine V2A genommen.

Du hast doch einen RP23 oder? Kannst du mir die Tunes sagen?


----------



## crundi (24. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Habe auch nachgemessen, ist korrekt  Allerdings habe ich wegen der Zugfestigkeit keine V2A genommen.
> 
> Du hast doch einen RP23 oder? Kannst du mir die Tunes sagen?



Ich bin 175lbs
RP23 = 200psi


----------



## onra1979 (24. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand schreiben welche Tunes und welchen BV Druck der RP23 im Strive hat?



Mein Dämpfer hat folgenden Tune:

Velocity (Druckstufe): M
Rebound (Zugstufe): M
Boost Valve: 200

Ich fahre meinen Dämpfer bei ca. 78 kg Körpergewicht mit 16 Bar. Dabei ist der Dämpfer (Hinterbau) immer noch relativ soft. Allerdings werde ich das Dämpfer Setup noch von Toxoholics ändern lassen. Ich hatte bereits bei meinem Cube Stereo die Druckstufe auf "L" umbauen lassen und damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Eine Frage habe ich noch an euch. Ist es bei euch auch so, das der Hinterbau bei aktiviertem ProPedal noch zum wippt neigt?                                                    Ich kann nur einen minimalen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Positionen feststellen, obwohl ich die Stufe 3 (Firm) eingestellt habe. Bei meinem Stereo hatte ich das nahezu das Gefühl auf einem Hardtail zu sitzen.


----------



## aurbans (24. Juni 2011)

Eine Frage habe ich noch an euch. Ist es bei euch auch so, das der Hinterbau bei aktiviertem ProPedal noch zum wippt neigt?                                                    Ich kann nur einen minimalen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Positionen feststellen, obwohl ich die Stufe 3 (Firm) eingestellt habe. Bei meinem Stereo hatte ich das nahezu das Gefühl auf einem Hardtail zu sitzen.[/quote]

Ist bei mir auch so,(ESX 9 SL)bei ProPedal kaum unterschied zu spüren,aber das Rad ist eh antriebsneutral und lässt sich sehr gut pedalieren.


----------



## aurbans (24. Juni 2011)

onra1979 schrieb:


> Mein Dämpfer hat folgenden Tune:
> 
> Velocity (Druckstufe): M
> Rebound (Zugstufe): M
> ...



Ist bei mir auch so,(ESX 9 SL)bei ProPedal kaum unterschied zu  spüren,aber das Rad ist eh antriebsneutral und lässt sich sehr gut  pedalieren.


----------



## aurbans (24. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagaluti (24. Juni 2011)

So sah meins heute auch aus 

@Chicane
Meine Tunes:

Velocity: M
Rebound: M
Boost Valve: 200


----------



## randi (24. Juni 2011)

edwardje schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Trek Y aus 1995 mit Gleitlager. die seit 1995 noch immer funktionieren. Bei mein Stumpjumper Speci aus 2005 waren die Kugellager schon nach 2 jahre komplet hin.



Gut hergestellte und gedichtete Gleitlager halten sehr, sehr lange.


----------



## edwardje (24. Juni 2011)

Heute mal gefilmt.


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MddvGc3jlYk&feature=player_profilepage"]YouTube        - âªCanyon strive 9.0esâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Bagaluti (24. Juni 2011)

edwardje schrieb:


> Heute mal gefilmt.
> 
> 
> YouTube        - âªCanyon strive 9.0esâ¬â




Ne sehr schÃ¶ne Wade !


----------



## Chicane (24. Juni 2011)

Ich habe heute mal das Knacken aufgenommen. Das was bei ~30% Federweg vorkommt (hatten hier ja ein paar Leute)


----------



## Zecken-Paule (24. Juni 2011)

geht das auch ohne diese wackelei mit der cam? :-\


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (24. Juni 2011)

edwardje schrieb:


> Heute mal gefilmt.
> 
> 
> YouTube        - âªCanyon strive 9.0esâ¬â



Flott unterwegs! GefÃ¤llt mir!


----------



## Konkro (24. Juni 2011)

alle die glücklichen die ihrs jetzt schon ne weile fahren durften, würdet ihr euch mit dem teil wirklich in einen ernstzunehmenden bikepark trauen ? wäre echt super zu wissen 
danke schonmal


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal das Knacken aufgenommen. Das was bei ~30% Federweg vorkommt (hatten hier ja ein paar Leute)


Hört sich nach nem Zug an, welcher umspringt.


----------



## Chicane (24. Juni 2011)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hört sich nach nem Zug an, welcher umspringt.



Kann ich zu 90% ausschließen, denn 1. kommt es vom Lager und 2. habe ich die Außenhüllen bzw. Bremsleitung zum Testen ausgehängt.

Also entweder Lager tauschen oder Rahmen in den Wald schmeißen.


----------



## Frypan (24. Juni 2011)

War das vor oder nach dem Nachziehen der Schrauben?
Hattes du bei Canyon mal angefragt, was das sein könnte?


----------



## Chicane (24. Juni 2011)

War am Anfang auch, nur nicht so ausgeprägt. Auf dem Video ist es ohne eingebauten Dämpfer und natürlich provoziert, dementsprechend ist es lauter.


----------



## Frypan (24. Juni 2011)

Kann das eventuell an dem Schleppzeiger liegen? Sieht für mich aus als würde der sich die ganze Zeit mitbewegen...


----------



## Chicane (24. Juni 2011)

Auch getestet. Der steht im Video auf Anschlag und die Schraube ist auch draußen. Ich glaub ich hab ein Montagsmodell mit allen Macken bekommen


----------



## Frypan (24. Juni 2011)

Ich bin ja mal wirklich gespannt.
Meins sollte morgen ja wirklich mal kommen, nachdem es 3 Tage bei DHL (in 12 Km Entfernung) gelagert wurde...
Da es Dienstags losgeschickt wurde isses wohl auch ein Montagsmodell und das noch aus einer Feiertagswoche


----------



## Radonpiranha (25. Juni 2011)

Hey leute, ich habe einen neuen kleinen Tipp für ES 9er mit HS aber auch andere Strive-Fahrer:
Bin vorgestern kurz gefahren nachdem es stark geregnet hat und ich rate euch eins: Haltet euch fern von Lehmigem Boden! meine Fat Alberts haben sich so mit dem matschigen Lehm zugesetzt das der Zwischenraum von Kettenstrebe bis zur Sitzstrebe gefüllt war und das Hinterrad blockierte 
dann kamen auch noch Steine dabei (alles auf einer Art Baustelle). Dieser Bes*****ene Stein hat sich durch Matsch irgendwie zwischen HS-Kettenblatt und dem Overdrive verhakt (hab ihn dann endlich draußen gehabt) danach das Bike grob vom Matsch bereit und nach Haus geradelt (dann aber nicht mehr über die Baustelle sonder über Straße) 

 also bitte drauf achten: die Reifen sind so extrem eng am Rahmen das ich auf Grund von Matsch Ansammlungen keinem 2,5er empfehlen kann der auch noch bei nassem fahren will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (25. Juni 2011)

nochmal kurz zur Touren Tauglichkeit:
habe mir heute etwas die Seele aus dem Leib gestrampelt und habe es auf 1900hm und 72 km gebracht, also aus meiner Sicht ist das Strive super tourentauglich. Ich kann mit dem Ding die gleichen Touren fahren wie mit meinem Hardtail. Sicher mit etwas mehr Pausen und etwas langsamer berghoch, aber die verlorene Zeit holt man sich ja bergab zurück.

Bei der Tour habe ich mein Strive auch gleich entjungfert. Habe mich mal an einem etwas steinigeren Trail versucht und dabei irgendwie eine Kurbelarmspitze gegen einen Fels gedetscht und somit die ersten Kratzer verursacht. 
Die Beschichtung der Hammerschmidt Kurbelarme scheint mir recht empfindlich.

Da man ja keine halben Sachen machen soll habe ich später bei einem Steilstück mit Wurzelstufeneinleitung wohl meine Vorderradbremse etwas zu stark betätigt (muß mich unbedingt noch an die größere Bremskaft gewöhnen!) und dazu meinen Popo nicht weit genug nach hinten gebracht und somit bin ich ordentlich über den Lenker abgestiegen. 
Dabei ist meinem Bike das Gleiche passiert, wie diesem Testbericht-Österreicher. Also, der Lenker ist voll eingeschlagen und gegen das Oberrohr geknallt. Glücklicherweise sind meine Bremshebel nicht so tief gestellt wie beim Österreicher, aber mein Schalthebel, der an einem Matchmaker hängt, ist gegen das Oberrohr geschlagen, hat dabei einiges an Lack verloren und meinem Oberrohr einen winzigen Kratzer verpasst.  

Ich glaube dass dieses Schicksal mit den Kratzern am Oberrohr sehr vielen Strives früher oder später zustoßen wird. Jeder von euch kann ja mal den Lenker VORSICHTIG voll einschlagen und schauen ob Schalthebel und/oder Bremshebel das Oberrohr berühren. Wenn ja seit ihr zukünftige Mitglieder im Oberrohr-Kratzer-Club.


----------



## strive (25. Juni 2011)

aloha, heut ist in großen mengen öl an der stellschraube fürs propedal an meinem monarch ausgetreten. Das wird jetzt wohl ein längerer garantiefall. Jetzt würd ich mir evtl. einen rp 23 zulegen. Nun meine frage was muß ich bei der bestellung beachten, einbaulänge ist glaub 190 mm ? und welche dämpferaufnahme brauche ich?


----------



## Deleted 77507 (25. Juni 2011)

strive schrieb:


> aloha, heut ist in großen mengen öl an der stellschraube fürs propedal an meinem monarch ausgetreten. Das wird jetzt wohl ein längerer garantiefall. Jetzt würd ich mir evtl. einen rp 23 zulegen. Nun meine frage was muß ich bei der bestellung beachten, einbaulänge ist glaub 190 mm ? und welche dämpferaufnahme brauche ich?



Wieviel km bist Du denn bisher gefahren?
Funktioniert bei die LSC und HSC von der Lyrik?
Grüße, Loosi


----------



## gremlino (25. Juni 2011)

strive schrieb:


> aloha, heut ist in großen mengen öl an der stellschraube fürs propedal an meinem monarch ausgetreten. Das wird jetzt wohl ein längerer garantiefall. Jetzt würd ich mir evtl. einen rp 23 zulegen. Nun meine frage was muß ich bei der bestellung beachten, einbaulänge ist glaub 190 mm ? und welche dämpferaufnahme brauche ich?



oh der nächste Dämpfer  Frag mal Kolja_, der hat das schon nach 200Metern gehabt 

@aurbans: Yeah, geile Fotos  Ist der Bash so Serie oder hast du den schon getauscht?

Gleich mal in die Dose schälen und dann gehts ab nach Koblenz  ESX is coming home


----------



## heckenheini (25. Juni 2011)

strive schrieb:


> aloha, heut ist in großen mengen öl an der stellschraube fürs propedal an meinem monarch ausgetreten. Das wird jetzt wohl ein längerer garantiefall. Jetzt würd ich mir evtl. einen rp 23 zulegen. Nun meine frage was muß ich bei der bestellung beachten, einbaulänge ist glaub 190 mm ? und welche dämpferaufnahme brauche ich?



Also Einbaulänge ist 200mm mit 57mm Hub.
Und die Frage nach der unteren aufnahme mit dem Gleitlager hab ich mir auch schon gestellt


----------



## heckenheini (25. Juni 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos vom Goldenen.
Auf dem ersten Foto schön zu sehen, es wurde eine KMC X9 statt einer Shimano Kette von Canyon verbaut.
Ach ja, anstatt der HG61 Kassette gabs nur ne alte HG50
Da ist sogar meine neue HG61 12-36 noch 10g leichter als die HG50 11-34
Aber mal im ernst, würdet ihr das bei Canyon reklamieren? Also die Kassette, nicht die Kette.


----------



## bloodyludy (25. Juni 2011)

Gestern um halb vier von Canyon die Nachricht, dass das Bike kommisioniert wird und eine halbe Stunde später die Mail, dass die Übergabe an DHL erfolgte. Die Auslieferung soll etwa 48h dauern.

Da ist natürlich keine Bank mehr offen, um die Kohle zu holen.
Und heute früh steht der Postbote mit'm Paket vor der Türe. Achja, die DHL-Sendungsverfolgeung ist für'n Arsch! Wenn die Post nur immer so schnell wäre!

Nun darf ich bis Montag warten. Mann, wie peinlich.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (25. Juni 2011)

Die ganze Woche hab ich auf diese Scheiß Email gewaret, war schon darauf eingestellt, dass es doch noch ne Woche länger dauert und dann kam der Postbote und wollte ein paar tausend Euro von mir 

Strive +1


----------



## aurbans (25. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> oh der nächste Dämpfer  Frag mal Kolja_, der hat das schon nach 200Metern gehabt
> 
> @aurbans: Yeah, geile Fotos  Ist der Bash so Serie oder hast du den schon getauscht?
> 
> Gleich mal in die Dose schälen und dann gehts ab nach Koblenz  ESX is coming home


Der Bash ist Serie,nur den Sattel hab ich getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl_nbg (25. Juni 2011)

Frage an die 7er Fahrer. Wenn ihr eine absenkbare Sattelstütze nachgerüstet habt, wie habt ihr die Leitung befestigt? Die Halterungen wie beim 8.0 aufwärts sind ja nicht dabei. Auf Kabelbinder hab ich nicht wirklich Lust.


----------



## Chicane (25. Juni 2011)

strive schrieb:


> aloha, heut ist in großen mengen öl an der stellschraube fürs propedal an meinem monarch ausgetreten. Das wird jetzt wohl ein längerer garantiefall. Jetzt würd ich mir evtl. einen rp 23 zulegen. Nun meine frage was muß ich bei der bestellung beachten, einbaulänge ist glaub 190 mm ? und welche dämpferaufnahme brauche ich?



Wenn du dir einen RP23 holst, übernimmst du alles vom Monarch. Sprich die Buchsen oben und das Nadellager inkl. Spacer unten. Das Nadellager auspressen ist ein ganz schöner Akt, macht keinen Spaß  Vielleicht lieber gleich eine Nadelhülse bei Canyon ordern (sofern sie es machen).


----------



## karsten13 (25. Juni 2011)

Loosi schrieb:


> So könnte man es beschreiben und es macht richtig schön Geräusche beim Pedalieren und ich habe das Gefühl, daß es ziemlich schnell schlimmer wird. Habe jetzt auch etwas um die 100km runter, war bei mir aber von Anfang an vorhanden, aber wie gesagt nur wenn man richtig massiv in die Pedale tritt (bei mir nur am Berg hörbar).
> 
> Ich kann es bei mir mit angezogen Bremsen und tritt in die Pedale reproduzieren (neben dem Fahrrad stehend) beim Be und Entlasten des Stattels knackt es dann (als ob ich mit der Pedale das System vorspanne und mit der Hinterbaubewegung entspanne). Spiel ist bei mir aber noch nicht feststellbar.



das Knacken hatte ich auch bei meiner 2. Ausfahrt, war total nervig  .

Habe es dann daheim nach längerem Suchen gefunden. Es war das Hauptlager. Habe die beiden Schrauben re+Li gelöst, die Lagerschraube etwas nachgezogen und die beiden Schrauben wieder angezogen. Bin seither nur kurz 8 km in der Stadt gefahren, aber noch ist Ruhe ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## steph4n (25. Juni 2011)

Meins war anfangs auch ziemlich knacksig, hab jetzt so ziemlich jede Schraube nachgezogen (die waren z.T. weit weg vom angegeben Drehmoment) und es ist weg.
Der mitgelieferte Drehmomentschlüssel ist leider nicht sonderlich praktisch, da manche Schrauben damit nicht zu erreichen sind.

Mit dem Setup bin ich mittlerweile auch zufrieden, die Fox ist mittlerweile richtig lebendig (nach ca. 100km). Die Fox Anleitung hat dabei geholfen die Gabel richtig einzustellen.
Beim Hinterbau hab ich mich am Forum orientiert und dem RP23 16bar gegönnt (ca. 90kg Fahrergewicht), da kommt er mir fast schon unterdämpft vor (ProPedal nicht mehr notwendig).


----------



## Radonpiranha (25. Juni 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> das Knacken hatte ich auch bei meiner 2. Ausfahrt, war total nervig  .
> 
> Habe es dann daheim nach lÃ¤ngerem Suchen gefunden. Es war das Hauptlager. Habe die beiden Schrauben re+Li gelÃ¶st, die Lagerschraube etwas nachgezogen und die beiden Schrauben wieder angezogen. Bin seither nur kurz 8 km in der Stadt gefahren, aber noch ist Ruhe ...
> 
> ...



Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp werde ich auch mal nachziehen, weil ich glaub bei mir kommt das Knacken jetzt erst! Ach ja â¦ mein RP23 Smatzt ^^ (aber ist ja nicht schlimm, heiÃt ja nur das er gut mit Fox Fluid voll is) mach aber dann bald die erste Luftkammer-Wartung und schmiere bissel woanders hin
Ich baue zur zeit noch ein paar Jagwire Tube Tops an die Leitungen damit da nix klappern oder scheuern kann.


----------



## bloodyludy (25. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Nun darf ich bis Montag warten. Mann, wie peinlich.



 Nachdem ich heute Früh meine Postbotin bekniet habe, hat Sie das Paket direkt in unsere Postfiliale gefahren. Da das ein normaler Laden ist, konnte ich das Bike doch noch heute holen. 

Nachdem ich Alles aufgebaut habe, fiel mir auch ein Knacksen im Lager der 270°-Box auf, was ich aber beheben konnte. Danke für die Tipps!

Sonst kann ich mich nicht beklagen:
-Bremsen rubbeln nicht
-Hinterbau spricht soft an, ist rel. antriebsneutral. Leider kann man die SAG Anzeige vergessen, da der Dämpfer im empfohlenen SAG viel zu weich ist.
-Die Talas, naja...wenn man von einer Marzocchi Bomber mit Stahlfeder und offenem Ölbad kommt, keine Offenbarung.
-hydr. Sattelstütze. nie mehr ohne!
-Hammerschmidt. Geil! Die Übersetzungsbandbreite passt. Schalten unter Vollast und blitzschnell. Ich kann keinen nennenswerten Kraftverlust im Overdrive feststellen.
-Rahmen verhältnismäßig steif im Vergleich zum Gewicht und Federweg


Zwei Dinge interessieren mich noch:

1. Hat bei euch die rechte Sitzstrebe innen in Längsrichtung auch eine konkave "Einbuchtung" / Delle? Sieht mir zu harmonisch aus, für einen Unfall. Ist das, damit die Kette mehr Platz hat?

2. Am Gusset zwischen linker und rechter Kettenstrebe ist so ein in Fahrtrichtung hervorstehender Butzen, sieht fast aus, wie ein Anschluß für nen Bajonettverschluß. Ist das normal? Für was ist das Teil?

Kann mal Jemand von den anderen Besitzern an ihren Strives kucken, bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (25. Juni 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/923111

für bloddyludy


----------



## lahura (25. Juni 2011)

Meins ist nun auch zusammengebaut, soweit alles OK


----------



## Konkro (25. Juni 2011)

nochmal die frage da sie letztes mal wohl iwi untergegangen ist : würdet ihr euch mit dem ding wirklich in einen ernsthaften bikepark begeben ?
danke schonmal


----------



## aurbans (25. Juni 2011)

Konkro schrieb:


> nochmal die frage da sie letztes mal wohl iwi untergegangen ist : würdet ihr euch mit dem ding wirklich in einen ernsthaften bikepark begeben ?
> danke schonmal


Ja klar,bin mit mein  Nerve XC auch schon in Bikeparks gefahren (z.B. in Flims Schweiz),hab allerdings die hohen Sprungrampen ausgelassen,ansonsten alles mitgenommen.


----------



## edwardje (25. Juni 2011)

Konkro schrieb:


> nochmal die frage da sie letztes mal wohl iwi untergegangen ist : würdet ihr euch mit dem ding wirklich in einen ernsthaften bikepark begeben ?
> danke schonmal


 

Ich möchte in die nachste wochen der Semmering mal besuchen das ist eine halbe stunde von mir entfernt. Ich glaube wirklich das das ding Bikepark tauglich ist.


----------



## SteffF (25. Juni 2011)

Trendy1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe das gleiche Problem auf meinem 9.0 ES nach einer 10km Testfahrt. Das geht mal gar nicht... Das klingt verdÃ¤chtig nach mangelhaften Nadellagern, denn das GehÃ¤use von dem Nadellagerpacket sitzt im DÃ¤mpferauge starr und ich wÃ¼rde da kein Problem erwarten. Hat jemand schon nÃ¤heres herausfinden kÃ¶nnen?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

habe gestern mein Strive ES 9 in M / Schwarz in Koblenz abgeholt und bin von Ãbergabe  und Einweisung echt begeistert. Der Angestellte hatte sich mehr als eine Stunde lang Zeit genommen das Setup einzustellen, diverse Komponenten zu erklÃ¤ren und etliche Fragen zu beantworten. 
  MerkwÃ¼rdigerweise sind Canyon (auch nach nochmaliger Nachfrage beim Service)  keine  Probleme mit der DÃ¤mpferaufnahme bekannt.  

  Bilder und Bericht folgen â¦

  GruÃ,
  Stephan


----------



## bloodyludy (26. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge interessieren mich noch:
> 
> 1. Hat bei euch die rechte Sitzstrebe innen in Längsrichtung auch eine konkave "Einbuchtung" / Delle? Sieht mir zu harmonisch aus, für einen Unfall. Ist das, damit die Kette mehr Platz hat?
> 
> ...



Habe mal Fotos gemacht zur leichteren Identifizierung!



 

 

 


Vielleicht weiß Jemand Bescheid.


----------



## Talon (26. Juni 2011)

Die Ausbuchtung hab ich auch.
Durch das Loch in dem knuppel wird der umwerfer Zug geführt.
Hoffe das beantwortet deine fragen


----------



## Ferdolino (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo!

Bin neu hier im Forum, verfolge diesen Beitrag aber schon eine ganze Weile. Sehr informativ!
Habe mich nun auch entschieden und mir an Donnerstag das ES 8.0 (S, gold) bestellt. Am Freitag habe ich dann die Bestellbestätigung mit Liefertermin KW 27 erhalten. Der Typ von der Hotline meinte, dass zur Zeit auch nichts dagegen sprechen würde, dass das Bike auch in dieser Woche bei mir in Österreich ist. Vorausgesetzt bei der Post klappt alles.
Was meint ihr? Ist der Liefertermin realistisch oder hat jemand andere Infos?
Fahre nämlich am 9. Juli (Sa, KW 27) zum Bikeurlaub nach Osttirol. Wäre genial ,wenn ich es dann schon hätte.

Grüße


----------



## brokenarmsdude (26. Juni 2011)

realistisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodyludy (26. Juni 2011)

Talon schrieb:


> Die Ausbuchtung hab ich auch.
> Durch das Loch in dem knuppel wird der umwerfer Zug geführt.
> Hoffe das beantwortet deine fragen



Danke Talon für die Aufklärung!


----------



## bloodyludy (26. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> -Die Talas, naja...wenn man von einer Marzocchi Bomber mit Stahlfeder und offenem Ölbad kommt, keine Offenbarung.




Jungs, man glaubt es kaum! Über Nacht auf den Kopf gestellt und *TADDAA* das Ding funktioniert richtig smooth!

Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## gremlino (26. Juni 2011)

Sooooooo, hab gestern mal mein ESX 9.0 SL in schwatt in L abgeholt, erst mal ein paar Fotos:













Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke, wobei eines vorweg, ich habe noch nie draufgesessen, geschweige denn gefahren. Nach meinem Motorradunfall letzte Woche wird sich nach der MRT Auswertung nächste Woche auch erst zeigen ob und wann ich es fahren kann.......... 

Also gestern gefühlte 2 Stunden gebraucht um die Pedale anzuschrauben, ansonsten ist es wie von Canyon montiert........und dann 3 Stunden einfach nur vorgesessen. Anfangs fand meine Freundin das noch lustig, dann wurde ich gezwungen ins Wohnzimmer zu kommen 

Kurbel: macht so einen recht guten Eindruck, wenn auch das weiss (finde ich persönlich) nicht so der Knaller ist. Leider ist der SRAM-Aufdruck auch überlackert, sodas man ihn nicht entfernen kann. Der Bash - danke an Canyon - ist nicht der durchsichtige Plastering wie bei Specialized, sondern ein echt feines Carbonteil. Schön ausgefräst, allerdings kein Sichtcarbon, sondern auch lackiert.

Gewicht: 13,6kg ohne Pedale - an digitaler Hängewaage gemessen. 700Gramm mehr als angegeben, wobei meines ja Größe L ist und nicht M 

Reifenfreiheit: wie bei allen hier, hinten recht eng auf der rechten Seite.

Stütze und Klemme: gefallen mir gaaar nicht, die Klemme ist zu lang und sieht häßlich aus, die Stütze passt optisch gar nicht - der wuchtige Rahmen und oben schaut dann so ein dünner Pimmel raus.

LRS: überlege die Ventile aufzubohren auf AV - fahre nur am RR SV - alles andere ist bei mir auf AV ausgelegt (Ersatzteile, Werkzeuge auf Tour, etc.). Der schöne schwarze Crank Bros Ring vor der Kassette hinten MUSS weg..........geht gar nicht. Bei den Alberts ist hinten PACE Star und vorne TRAIL Strar montiert, ist das bei euch auch so?

Vorbau+Lenker: beides in schwarz - ist okay, wenn auch der Lenker eigentlich hätte gold sein sollen.

Kette: KMC mit Kettenschloss - mal schauen, wie die Schaltqualität und der Verschleiss ist - aber bitte, warum zum teufel hau ich überall XT/XTR drauf und bei der Kette nehme ich was anderes??? 

So, jetzt höre ich mal auf zu nörgeln, sonst werde ich wieder sickig, so wie gestern............kann mich einfach absolut nicht übers Bike im Moment freuen - jetzt hab ichs endlich nach über einem halbem Jahr hier stehen und kann nicht fahren (okay, selber schuld). Aber das ist noch schlimmer, als wenn es noch nicht geliefert wäre. Wahrscheinlich kommt es, wenn ich das Teil zum ersten mal fahre........ich hoffe es zumindest.

Ansonsten, wenn noch jemand was zum ESX wissen möchte oder irgendwelche Maße braucht, einfach posten, hab ja eh nix zu tun


----------



## Hoelzer_Sepp (26. Juni 2011)

So. hab mich jetzt doch mal dazu durchgerungen und mich hier angemeldet. Anbei hab ich gleich mal ein Bild von meinem 8er. Bin bis jetzt 120-150km gefahren und habe noch kein knacken feststellen können. Ich habe allerdings die Drehmomente gleich nach dem zusammenbau überprüft und diese waren alle i.O.


----------



## Frypan (26. Juni 2011)

Mal an alle glücklichen: Gab's zu der Reverb den Bleed-Kit dazu?


----------



## Ferdolino (26. Juni 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> realistisch



Das wäre ja echt cool! Danke!


----------



## Hoelzer_Sepp (26. Juni 2011)

Frage an alle mit Fox Dämpfer: Habt ihr nen Gummiring am Dämpfer oder auch nur den Sag-Monitor (hab gedacht, auf ein paar Bildern einen Ring erkannt zu haben. Bei mir is da keiner)? Kann man sich auf den Monitor verlassen?

@Frypan: bei mir war keins dabei


----------



## brokenarmsdude (26. Juni 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Mal an alle glücklichen: Gab's zu der Reverb den Bleed-Kit dazu?



Wenn es das gab, dann hab ich es bis jetzt noch nicht in den Massen an Tütchen gefunden.


----------



## gremlino (26. Juni 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Mal an alle glücklichen: Gab's zu der Reverb den Bleed-Kit dazu?



nein,
dafür aber schöne Speichenrückstrahler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (26. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> nein,
> dafür aber schöne Speichenrückstrahler


Klasse  und den schönen Kassettenring! Nur das nötigste Zubehör


----------



## ticris (26. Juni 2011)

@gremlino
Gratuliere. Sehr schönes Bike.  Die Alberts mit hinten PACE Star und vorne TRAIL Strar sind bei mir auch so und gehören auch so. Ich glaube vorne mehr Grip durch TRAIL und hinten besseres Bremsen durch Pace.
Eine KMC Kette gabs bei mir auch. Wahrscheinlich haben sie die Dinger günstig bekommen. Ich bin auch mal gespannt wie lange sie hält. Wenn sie trocken läuft quietscht meine auf jeden Fall wie ein Schwein vor der Wurstfabrik. 

Ein Bleed-Kit zur Reverb gabs bei mir leider nicht. Hat einer irgendwo schon mal eins günstig gesehen? Möchte eigentlich kein AVID Entlüftungskit zweckentfremden.

Wenigstens gabs bei mir zu den Easten Haven Tubeless Ventile. Der Canyon Support hatte mir eigentlich mitgeteilt, dass es die Ventile nicht dazu gibt. Hat schon jemand die Haven auf Tubeless umgestellt? Werde es demnächst mal ausprobieren.

Mein Fox Dämpfer hat einen Gummiring.


----------



## konahoss90 (26. Juni 2011)

KMC-Kette gabs wohl überall. An meinem 8.0 auch. Wird zum 10-fach Dynasis-System von Schimano nicht auch immer eine entsprechende Kette empfohlen. Eine, die aufgrund der Geometrie nur in eine Richtung gefahren werden kann?

Das Problem der Reifenfreiheit habe ich hinten auch. Soweit ich das sehe, liegt das an der dicken Schweißnaht, die da hin gebrutzelt wurde. Ich habe aber auch nicht vor breitere Reifen als 2.4 draufzuziehen. 

Wo finde ich denn am schnellsten ne Tabelle wo ich Drücke für die Talas finde ?

Bei mir (8.0 - Stylokurbel) ist schon 2-3 mal die Kette vom kleinen Kettenblatt nach links abgesprungen und hat sich unter Umwerfer verhakelt. Sehr nervig das ganze. Ist das bei euch auch schon vorgekommen?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (26. Juni 2011)

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/011/index.html


----------



## ticris (26. Juni 2011)

Zum Thema Drehmoment.

2 Schrauben am Hinterbau sind nicht mit einem Drehmoment gekennzeichnet.
Habe bei Canyon nachgefragt: 

Schraube 1: Dämpferaufnahme oben [FONT="][FONT=Arial]12-14Nm [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Schraube 2[/FONT]: [FONT=Arial]Wippe außen[/FONT] [/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT="]2Nm


----------



## Bagaluti (26. Juni 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> KMC-Kette gabs wohl überall. An meinem 8.0 auch. Wird zum 10-fach Dynasis-System von Schimano nicht auch immer eine entsprechende Kette empfohlen. Eine, die aufgrund der Geometrie nur in eine Richtung gefahren werden kann?
> 
> Das Problem der Reifenfreiheit habe ich hinten auch. Soweit ich das sehe, liegt das an der dicken Schweißnaht, die da hin gebrutzelt wurde. Ich habe aber auch nicht vor breitere Reifen als 2.4 draufzuziehen.
> 
> ...



Abgesprungen nicht, aber wenn die Kette auf dem großen Blatt liegt schmeisst der Umwerfer sie nicht aufs kleine Blatt.  Muss ich mal richtig einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ewoodster (26. Juni 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> KMC-Kette gabs wohl überall. An meinem 8.0 auch. Wird zum 10-fach Dynasis-System von Schimano nicht auch immer eine entsprechende Kette empfohlen. Eine, die aufgrund der Geometrie nur in eine Richtung gefahren werden kann?
> 
> Das Problem der Reifenfreiheit habe ich hinten auch. Soweit ich das sehe, liegt das an der dicken Schweißnaht, die da hin gebrutzelt wurde. Ich habe aber auch nicht vor breitere Reifen als 2.4 draufzuziehen.
> 
> ...


Ja, ist bei mir auch schon mehrfach vorgekommen. Ich habe aber noch keine Ursachenforschung betrieben. Die Runterschaltvorgänge sind jedoch sehr hart, vielleicht ist die Federspannung zu hoch. Die Kette wird ja förmlich aufs kleinere Kettenblatt geschossen.


----------



## bloodyludy (26. Juni 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> 2 Schrauben am Hinterbau sind nicht mit einem Drehmoment gekennzeichnet.
> [FONT="]
> [FONT=Arial]Schraube 2[/FONT]: [FONT=Arial]Wippe außen[/FONT] [/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT="]2Nm




Seltsam, die hat bei mir eine Lasergravur..."preload gently...2Nm"  und sieht auch anders aus...

Das Rad knackte aber heute auf der 2. Tour im Wiegetritt (nach vorheriger Entlastung des Dämpfers) schon wieder...aber nur bei Tritt ins rechte Pedal...echt nervig!


----------



## Chicane (26. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Seltsam, die hat bei mir eine Lasergravur..."preload gently...2Nm"  und sieht auch anders aus...



Bei mir steht 7-10 Nm auf der Schraube drauf und dazu ein Zettelchen 2 Nm.


----------



## Fell (26. Juni 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/011/index.html


Hier auch nochmal in Deutsch:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/Content/Gabeln/36/36_TALAS.html


----------



## wolfe70 (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen ob es im Raum München jemanden gibt, bei dem ich mir das Strive ansehen bzw. probesitzen könnte. Deshalb bis nach Koblenz fahren ist mir etwas zu weit.


----------



## 320star (26. Juni 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> KMC-Kette gabs wohl überall. An meinem 8.0 auch. Wird zum 10-fach Dynasis-System von Schimano nicht auch immer eine entsprechende Kette empfohlen. Eine, die aufgrund der Geometrie nur in eine Richtung gefahren werden kann?
> 
> Nö, bei mir war es eine HG-94. Dafür ein 2-fach SLX Umwerfer, aber der ist Geschichte. Strive ES 8.0


----------



## ticris (26. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Seltsam, die hat bei mir eine Lasergravur..."preload gently...2Nm"  und sieht auch anders aus...
> 
> Das Rad knackte aber heute auf der 2. Tour im Wiegetritt (nach vorheriger Entlastung des Dämpfers) schon wieder...aber nur bei Tritt ins rechte Pedal...echt nervig!



"Bei mir steht 7-10 Nm auf der Schraube drauf und dazu ein Zettelchen 2 Nm. "    

Sehr sonderbar. Könntet ihr mal ein Foto machen? Würde doch gerne mal sehen, wer die hübscheste Schraube bekommen hat.  Schraubt Canyon die Bikes nach Lust und Laune zusammen und nimmt die Teile die gerade irgendwo rumliegen?

Mein Strive knarzt oder knackt überhaupt nicht. Ein leichtes knarzen hatte ich auch ab und zu, aber nach festziehen aller Schrauben ist jetzt schon länger ruhe.


----------



## bighitadi (26. Juni 2011)

hi an alle strivefahrer, 
hat einer von euch zufällig auch das problem , dass die untere dämpferaufnahme spiel hat?? bin heut von einer kleinen tour zurück gekommen und musst beim einparken im keller feststellen, das sich da was gelöst hat. wie kann man den dämpfer unten richtig festziehen (ist ja keine dämpferschraube im klassischen sinn welche axial vorgespannt wird)

gruss adi


----------



## obmiT (26. Juni 2011)

So ich hab mich jetzt seit heute Mittag mit nur wenig pausen durch den Thread gelesen.

1. Ich gehör noch zu den wartenden. (ES 9.0 L in Schwarz)

2. Mein Geschichte mit der Bestellung bis jetzt.
10.05.2011 in Koblenz mehrere Räder test gefahren ein ES 8.0 L Schwarz abends online bestellt.
Im Showroom am besten gleich an der Info sich einen Pager geben lassen dann kann man sich umkucken und sobald das Ding brummt bekommt man einen Berater. Beratung war super. Hauptproblem war bei mir ob M oder L weil ich auf der Grenze war. Nachdem an die 10 Meinungen von anderen Beratern und aus der Werkstatt eingeholt wurden hab ich mich für L entschieden. (Hauptsächlich Tour = L / Hauptsächlich Park und Abfahrt = M ) Und ich hab kaum Unterschied gespürt (für M wurde ein Nerve verwendet) ggf. mit einem kürzeren Vorbau. An dem tag gab es noch 92 unverkaufte 8.0 L schwarz.

am 12.5. 2 Uhr kahm dann auch die Auftragsbestätigung und Vorrauszahlungsrechnung mit Auslieferrungstermin KW27.

am 12.5. um 13Uhr kahm eine Gutschrift und gleichzeitig eine Vorrauszahlungsrechnung für ein M Strive. Am Abend sofort eine mail geschrieben wo deutlich drinn stand ich will ein L und dann noch meine Geschichte dazu dass ich getestet hab und viele leute schon über M oder L nachgedacht haben.
Es kahm nur eine automatische antwort Mail dass viel los ist.
am 23.5. um 17Uhr nochmal das gleiche. Gutschrift und Vorrauszahlungsrechnung für ein M.

am 20.6. dann Überwiesen (wie gewollt 2-3 Wochen vor Auslieferrung) mit der Auftragsnummer vom L.

am 21.6. rief mich dann die Hotline an und hat nachgefragt ob ich nen kürzeren Vorbau will. Wurde irgendwie aus der mail wos keine Antwort gab übernommen. Dabei kahm raus dass ein M für mich vorgeshen ist und dass alles ausverkauft ist außer 7.0 in L und 8.0 M. Hab dann gesagt ich überleg erst mal und ruf dann nochmal an.
Hab dann im Onlineshop gesehen dass auch noch 9.0 L in schwarz gibt. Hab mir dann gesagt 9.0L fals das noch gibt (Hotline hat gesagt alles weg außer 7.0 und das 8.0M was für mich gedacht ist.)
Hab dann nochmal angerufen und der Berater an den ich jetzt kahm hat gesagt 9.0L Schwrz gibts noch. Gleich telefonisch das bestellt.

22.6. kahm dann eine Bestellbestätigung und eine Vorrauszahlungsrechnung. gleich 580 nach geschoben.

Jetzt war ja Feiertag aber jetzt mal schaun ob diese Woche was kommt. (Zahlungseingang....) Ansonsten ruf ich nochmal an und frag was denn für ein Rad vorgesehen ist für mich. Nicht dass plötzlich doch ein M kommt weil ne Stornobestätigung kahm online nicht. Vll kommt auch ein 9.0L und ein 8.0 M dagegen hätte ich nichts.

3. FRAGE:
Was sollte man machen wenn das Rad kommt?(außer zusammen bauen und auf einen einstellen)

Alle Schrauben nachziehen und überprüfen.
Knarzstellen fetten. (techtip auch bike-tv.cc)
Rad über Nacht auf den Kopf.
ggf. Sattelklemmung entgraten. (soll ja bei den 7.0 da Probleme geben)

So ich bin dann mal im Wartezimmer. Ist ja schon leerer geworden.


----------



## Chicane (26. Juni 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> "Bei mir steht 7-10 Nm auf der Schraube drauf und dazu ein Zettelchen 2 Nm. "
> 
> Sehr sonderbar. Könntet ihr mal ein Foto machen? Würde doch gerne mal sehen, wer die hübscheste Schraube bekommen hat.  Schraubt Canyon die Bikes nach Lust und Laune zusammen und nimmt die Teile die gerade irgendwo rumliegen?
> 
> Mein Strive knarzt oder knackt überhaupt nicht. Ein leichtes knarzen hatte ich auch ab und zu, aber nach festziehen aller Schrauben ist jetzt schon länger ruhe.



http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/5/7/0/4/_/original/strive2.JPG

Bei mir hing ein Zettel am Bike "Falsche Drehmoment-Angabe - 2 Nm benutzen!"



bighitadi schrieb:


> hi an alle strivefahrer,
> hat einer von euch zufällig auch das problem , dass die untere dämpferaufnahme spiel hat?? bin heut von einer kleinen tour zurück gekommen und musst beim einparken im keller feststellen, das sich da was gelöst hat. wie kann man den dämpfer unten richtig festziehen (ist ja keine dämpferschraube im klassischen sinn welche axial vorgespannt wird)
> 
> gruss adi



Was für ein Spiel? Axial oder radial?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulsucks (26. Juni 2011)

hallo

interessant, bei mir steht auch 7-10nm, ohne zettel oder hinweis bei der abholung?! 

ich habe mein strive 7 nun nach der 2ten ausfahrt mal etwas zerlegt, nerviges knarzen von der hinteren dämpfereinheit und deutliches klacken beim aufsteigen....

das knarzen konnte ich durch nachziehen des hauptlagers "entfernen", hier habe ich die 3 gewinde gelöst und nach der reihenfolge A,B und C wieder korrekt angezogen.

das klacken kommt meiner meinung nach von der nadelhülse/bolzen unten am dämpfer. in ausgebautem zustand kann man ein radiales spiel schon spüren und  der bolzen hatte schon deutliche laufspuren (da gabs hier schonmal ein bild).

schade auch das der canyon torsionssechkant nicht in alle schrauben passt....


ansonsten tolles fahrrad!!!!


----------



## Bagaluti (26. Juni 2011)

bighitadi schrieb:


> hi an alle strivefahrer,
> hat einer von euch zufällig auch das problem , dass die untere dämpferaufnahme spiel hat?? bin heut von einer kleinen tour zurück gekommen und musst beim einparken im keller feststellen, das sich da was gelöst hat. wie kann man den dämpfer unten richtig festziehen (ist ja keine dämpferschraube im klassischen sinn welche axial vorgespannt wird)
> 
> gruss adi




War bei mir auch so. Die Schrauben waren nicht festgezogen und ich habe nicht daran gedacht vor der ersten Fahrt mit nem Drehmo Hand zu legen. Eine Schraube verloren, die andere war kurz vorm rausfallen. Habe das auch am Spiel in der Dämpferaufnahme gemerkt.


----------



## bighitadi (26. Juni 2011)

hi nochaml also wie mein vorposter schon geschrieben hat hat mein dämpfer an der unteren aufnahme radial spiel (aufsetzen auf dem boden...) es fühlt sich so an also ob was mit dem nadellager im dämpferauge nicht stimmt.ist sowas bekannt oder hat jemand das problem in den griff bekommen
schrauben (die beiden an der "tollen" 270° box ) sind fest. und auch noch beide vorhanden 

sorry falls das thema schon mal behnadelt wurde....

gruss adi


----------



## Chicane (26. Juni 2011)

Kann gut sein, dass das Nadellager schon hin ist (so wie bei mir und ein paar Anderen). Wenn das der Fall ist ruf bei Canyon an. Problem ist da bekannt. Lösung dafür gab es letzte Woche noch nicht


----------



## bloodyludy (26. Juni 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> "Bei mir steht 7-10 Nm auf der Schraube drauf und dazu ein Zettelchen 2 Nm. "
> Sehr sonderbar. Könntet ihr mal ein Foto machen?



Bitteschön


----------



## heckenheini (26. Juni 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von Schrauben mit Drehmomentangabe.


----------



## Trendy1 (26. Juni 2011)

bighitadi schrieb:


> hi an alle strivefahrer,
> hat einer von euch zufällig auch das problem , dass die untere dämpferaufnahme spiel hat?? bin heut von einer kleinen tour zurück gekommen und musst beim einparken im keller feststellen, das sich da was gelöst hat. wie kann man den dämpfer unten richtig festziehen (ist ja keine dämpferschraube im klassischen sinn welche axial vorgespannt wird)
> 
> gruss adi



Das Problem haben bereits viele... Scheint eine Krankheit von dem verbauten Nadellager zu sein. 

Ich habe vor einer Woche dieses Problem über die Canyon Homepage reklamiert und bis heute noch nichts gehört... Werde da mal in der kommenden Woche durchklingeln...

Falls jemand etwas von Canyon hört, bitte postet hier die Lösung die Canyon vorschlägt... Bin mal gespannt...  hehe


----------



## ticris (26. Juni 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Bitteschön


[FONT="]Danke. Also habe ich wohl ein Zwischenmodell. Erst die falsche Beschriftung 7 - 10 Nm, dann meins ohne Aufschrift und mittlerweile die mit richtiger Beschriftung. 

Bei mir war auch die A-Schraube am Hauptlager nicht ordentlich angezogen. Seit dem festziehen habe ich kein knarzen mehr.[/FONT]


----------



## Chicane (26. Juni 2011)

Trendy1 schrieb:


> Das Problem haben bereits viele... Scheint eine Krankheit von dem verbauten Nadellager zu sein.
> 
> Ich habe vor einer Woche dieses Problem über die Canyon Homepage reklamiert und bis heute noch nichts gehört... Werde da mal in der kommenden Woche durchklingeln...
> 
> Falls jemand etwas von Canyon hört, bitte postet hier die Lösung die Canyon vorschlägt... Bin mal gespannt...  hehe



Ja unbedingt anrufen damit Canyon merkt, dass das verbaute Nadellager (wahrscheinlich) nicht viel taugt und sie sich schnellstmöglich was neues einfallen lassen.

Werde morgen auch nochmal anrufen, weil so fahre ich das Bike nicht. Steht jetzt seit Mittwoch rum weil Canyon kein Nadellager rausrücken wollte.

Und wenn das nichts wird, baue ich auf Gleitlager um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (26. Juni 2011)

@ strive 8er : habt ihr auch einen vector mit 12° nicht 8° wie angegeben?


----------



## bloodyludy (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

hat schon mal Jemand die Nadelhülse am Dämpfer ausgepresst zwecks Reklamation, Wartung oder Umbau?

-War eine Hersteller oder Typenkennzeichnung zu erkennen (z.B. an der Dichtung oder an der Hülse)?
-Sind die Lippendichtungen, Käfig "integriert" in der Hülse (Alles eingepresst in das Dämpferauge) oder handelt es sich um einen einfachen Nadelkranz (also nur den blanken, losen Käfig und Rollen...einfach mal "Nadelkranz" googlen)?

Ich musste heute "adrenalingeschwängert" und enttäuscht gleichzeitig feststellen, dass auch mein Lager zu viel Spiel hat.

Eventuell ist es schneller und sicherer sich ein Serienteil von einem der großen deutschen Wälzlagerhersteller zu besorgen (Stichwort "schwere Reihe"), als ewig auf Abhilfe von Canyon zu warten. Anklopfen werde ich bei Canyon trotzdem


----------



## Chicane (27. Juni 2011)

Die Nadelhülse ist wohl ein Spezialteil von Canyon.

Schau hier rein, da habe ich alle Fakten geschrieben http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=530486

Scheint wohl doch ein "Serienproblem" zu werden


----------



## Frypan (27. Juni 2011)

Heute kommt meins endlich an. Nachdem die Probleme mit den Nadellagern bisher bei fast jedem auftreten bin ich echt am überlegen, ob ich es nicht einfach wieder zurückschicke.
Hat einer der Betroffenen schon eine Antwort von Canyon zu dem Problem bekommen?


----------



## aurbans (27. Juni 2011)

So,nun hat mein Nadellager nach 150 km auch spiel.(untere Dämpferverbindung mit der 270° Box) Obwohl ich alle Schrauben mit mein Syntac Drehmomentschlüssel beim Aufbau überprüft hatte und alle OK waren.


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Juni 2011)

Canyon soll euch einfach die normalen DU Buchsen in den Dämpfer pressen und passende Distanzen dazu liefern, wo ist das Problem an der Sache?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurbans (27. Juni 2011)

Das schlimmste ist ja, das man nun nicht mehr mit dem Rad fahren kann und erst auf eine Lösung seitens Canyon´s abwarten muss.


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Juni 2011)

Du kannst doch weiter fahren, das spiel ist doch soweit ich das verstehe im Lager und das muss eh ersetzt werden.
Entweder kommt ein neues Nadellager rein oder ein Gleitlager, also gibt es keinen Grund, nicht mehr zu fahren.


----------



## maxl_nbg (27. Juni 2011)

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch einen Kupplungsträger fürs Auto? Passt da das Strive ran, oder gibt es da Probleme mit der Befestigung?

Und mein 7er knarzt auch, das Knacken beim draufsetzen war weg, nachdem ich die vordere Schraube der 270-Grad-Box mit 1-2nm angezogen habe, nicht wie aufgedruckt mit 7-10.


----------



## MasterAss (27. Juni 2011)

Es ist mir völlig unverständlich wie man Nadellager einsetzen kann. Eines meiner Ex-Bikes (Stevens F10) hatte auch so "tolle" Nadellager. Jede Ausfahrt wurde das Spiel größer... Wenn ich schon Nadellager an nem Bike höre kommt mir das Grauen.

Vor allem kann mir keiner erzählen, dass das nicht bei den Prototypen aufgefallen wäre. Da spielt der Kunde mal wieder Beta-Tester.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (27. Juni 2011)

jeder BOS Dämpfer hat Nadellager


----------



## MasterAss (27. Juni 2011)

Dann müssen die irgendwas besser machen....


----------



## MrBlonde (27. Juni 2011)

Ich habe gestern bei meinem 9.0 ES auch ein Knacken gehört, habe abends aber nicht mehr viel übernommen. Ich werde mir das heute nach dem Reinigen / Entstauben mal genauer ansehen, habe aber noch ein paar Fragen:
1. Wie kann ich feststellen, ob das Knacken tatsächlich vom Dämpferlager kommt? Kann von den technisch Versierteren evtl. jemand ne kleine Anleitung für den Test erstellen? Das Problem scheint ja häufiger aufzutreten.
2. Auseinander komm ich wohl alles, fürs wieder zusammenschrauben muss ich noch nen Drehmomentschlüssel kaufen. Gibts Empfehlungen für nen Drehmomentschlüssel?
3. Existiert für dieses Problem schon ein eigener Thread?
4. Falls es das Dämpferlager ist: was bedeutet das? Kann ich weiter fahren, es knackt halt nur oder sollte ich das Rad bis zur Lösung des Problems stehen lassen? Irgendwer schrieb stehen lassen, bin etwas verunsichert...

Vielen Dank


----------



## speichenquaeler (27. Juni 2011)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Dann müssen die irgendwas besser machen....


 
Mal davon abgesehen, ob eine Nadellagerung und damit die geringen Losbrechmomente einen Vorteil bringt oder nicht...

Wie kann es sein, dass ein Serienfehler in diesem Stadium der Produktreife festgestellt wird??

Das Lagerspiel ist ein Auslegungsproblem bzw. lagerartspezifisches Problem. Da kann Canyon nun sich wirklich nicht hinstellen und sich über die schlechte Qualität des Lagers mockieren. Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl man hält nicht wirklich viel von einem ordentlichem Serienmanagement bei Canyon. 

Ich überdenke doch ganz stark meine Bestellplatzierung...

Beste Grüße...


----------



## Ewoodster (27. Juni 2011)

Es sind bei weitem nicht alle von fehlerhaften Nadellagern betroffen, bei meinem Strive gibt es z.B. kein Spiel. Abgeseheb davon reagieren einige Leute hier im Forum sowieso hypersensibel auf kleinste Ungereimtheiten, obwohl die eigentliche Funktionsfähigkeit nicht eingeschränkt ist.
Natürlich muss ein fehlerhaftes Teil reklamiert werden, aber warum sollte man das Rad nicht weiterhin nutzen bis Ersatz da ist?


----------



## speichenquaeler (27. Juni 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Natürlich muss ein fehlerhaftes Teil reklamiert werden, aber warum sollte man das Rad nicht weiterhin nutzen bis Ersatz da ist?


 

Ganz einfach...weil sich die Produktqualität nicht deckungsgleich zum Selbstverständnis des Herstellers verhält...

Klar ist das Kollateralschadenspotential sehr gering...aber wer will denn schon auf einer Knackwurst durch die Gegend reiten...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (27. Juni 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Es sind bei weitem nicht alle von fehlerhaften Nadellagern betroffen, bei meinem Strive gibt es z.B. kein Spiel. Abgeseheb davon reagieren einige Leute hier im Forum sowieso hypersensibel auf kleinste Ungereimtheiten, obwohl die eigentliche Funktionsfähigkeit nicht eingeschränkt ist.
> Natürlich muss ein fehlerhaftes Teil reklamiert werden, aber warum sollte man das Rad nicht weiterhin nutzen bis Ersatz da ist?



100% zustimm


----------



## bighitadi (27. Juni 2011)

also grad mit canyon telefoniert und da ist das problem wohl schon bestens bekannt  lösung aber leider noch keine....... aber so wies ausschaut hab ichs wohl am schnellsten durchgeballert (28km)  ..
werde jetz erst mal ne neue achse samt hülse drehen und vorerst n "normalen" rp23 einbauen..... hoff mal canyon reagiert bald sonst stehen die strives mehr als das sie fahren 

gruss adi


----------



## Chicane (27. Juni 2011)

Meine letzte Anfrage wurde nicht ins System eingetragen, dem Mitarbeiter von heute war das Problem nicht bekannt und konnte nichts machen, sie sind unterbesetzt, sie haben viel zu tun und ich werde irgendwann angerufen. Bin ich genau so schlau wie vorher.

Logo kann man weiterfahren und mit dem Klacken bei jeder Unebenheit vorerst leben. Ich will's nicht. Außerdem wird das der Achse selbst auch nicht gut tun.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Meine letzte Anfrage wurde nicht ins System eingetragen, dem Mitarbeiter von heute war das Problem nicht bekannt und konnte nichts machen, sie sind unterbesetzt, sie haben viel zu tun und ich werde irgendwann angerufen. Bin ich genau so schlau wie vorher.


Das ist jetzt schon seit Jahren genau so. :/

Wann greift Canyon genau dort man funktionieren an?


----------



## soulsucks (27. Juni 2011)

kann mir jemand das maÃ des lagers sagen...dÃ¼rfte sich wohl um eine genormte nadelhÃ¼sle handeln...evtl kann man da ein passendes lager mit innenring verbauen, muss nur der untere bolzen geÃ¤ndert werden.

http://www.skf.com/skf/productcatalogue/jsp/viewers/productTableViewer.jsp?presentationType=3â©=de&tableName=1_5_6


----------



## Chicane (27. Juni 2011)

Innen: 10 mm
Außen: 15 mm
Breite: 17 mm

Dazu kommt noch ein Anschlag mit 17 mm, andere Seite 15 mm und beidseitige Dichtlippen. Kein Normteil.


----------



## konahoss90 (27. Juni 2011)

Hab mein Strive seit Samstag (8.0) und bin erst ca. 10km auf Teer gefahren. Zum allgemeinen Problem des Knackens: Meint ihr ein dumpfes Knacken beim ersten, leichten Belasten? So hört es sich nämlich bei mir an. Genau kann ich den Ursprung aber nicht lokalisieren. :/


----------



## Ember (27. Juni 2011)

Mal was anderes: 
weiß jemand , ob schon IRGENDEIN Strive ESX LTD ausgeliefert wurde? 
Gibts Bilder? 
Meins wurde auf kw 27 verschoben, wegen der Nadellageraffäre rechne ich schon so halb mit weiterem Aufschub der Auslieferung. 

grüße
ember


----------



## ticris (27. Juni 2011)

Wie äußert sich eigentlich das Spiel am Nadellager? Für viele von euch sicher eine doofe Frage, aber stelle ich mir das richtig vor das ihr bei euch den Dämpfer, im unter Druck stehenden Zustand, hin und her bewegen könnt? Oder spürt man das Spiel nur im ausgebauten Zustand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Juni 2011)

Wie stimmen eigentlich die ganzen Gewichtsangaben der Strivemodelle?
Habt ihr das schon geprüft?


----------



## Neubauer85 (27. Juni 2011)

Ember schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> weiß jemand , ob schon IRGENDEIN Strive ESX LTD ausgeliefert wurde?
> Gibts Bilder?
> Meins wurde auf kw 27 verschoben, wegen der Nadellageraffäre rechne ich schon so halb mit weiterem Aufschub der Auslieferung.
> ...




Meins (Größe L) soll auch in der KW 27 kommen.
Hab letzte Woche mal bei Canyon angerufen.
Laut aussage vom Strive "Ober-Guru"  soll es pünktlich kommen.
Mal schauen ob es auch wirklich pünktlich kommt.


----------



## Chicane (27. Juni 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Wie äußert sich eigentlich das Spiel am Nadellager? Für viele von euch sicher eine doofe Frage, aber stelle ich mir das richtig vor das ihr bei euch den Dämpfer, im unter Druck stehenden Zustand, hin und her bewegen könnt? Oder spürt man das Spiel nur im ausgebauten Zustand?



Wie durchgerockte Gleitlager auch nur schlimmer  Am einfachsten geht es so: Bike hinstellen und am Sattel hoch und runter bewegen. Das Spiel merkt man dann ganz gut, dazu kommt dann immer ein "Klack".


----------



## bloodyludy (27. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Bike hinstellen und am Sattel hoch und runter bewegen. Das Spiel merkt man dann ganz gut, dazu kommt dann immer ein "Klack".



Noch besser, man fasst mit einer Hand von unten in die 270° Box und berührt gleichzeitig Klemmung der Box und Dämpferauge gleichzeitig. Rest wie oben beschrieben.
Dann spürt man die Lagerluft deutlich.


----------



## H1llnippler (27. Juni 2011)

da kommt immer freude auf beim lesen 

vorfreude aufs was könnte auch bei mir dann nicht gut sein 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nene, da ist original schon Öl dran. BikeMike hat die Lösung sehr treffend gepostet:
> ...ist ja auch recht logisch, ne?
> So Schandtaten wie Brunox beschleunigen das Ganze. Das extrem dünnflüssige Kriechöl wäscht das Öl ratzfatz aus und dann wirds schnell so richtig hakelig (deutlich schlimmer als eine nicht eingefahrene Talas!). Zusätzlich kommt das dünne Zeug an den Öldichtungen vorbei und gelangt ins Schmieröl -> Schmierwirkung geht irgendwann völlig verloren.
> 
> ...



das ist auch eins der hysterischen halbwarheiten 
bitte lieber RS fahrer, benutzt das Brunox federgabeldeo weiter, das auswasch problem ist nur für Fox gabeln relevant, wurde ja schon erklärt das da 2i verschiedene systeme aufeinander treffen

 diese woche solls kommen


----------



## gremlino (27. Juni 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wie stimmen eigentlich die ganzen Gewichtsangaben der Strivemodelle?
> Habt ihr das schon geprüft?



ESX 9.0 SL in schwarz in L,
Gewicht: 13,6kg ohne Pedale - an digitaler Hängewaage gemessen. 
700Gramm mehr als angegeben, wobei meines ja Größe L ist und nicht M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crundi (27. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> ESX 9.0 SL in schwarz in L,
> Gewicht: 13,6kg ohne Pedale - an digitaler Hängewaage gemessen.
> 700Gramm mehr als angegeben, wobei meines ja Größe L ist und nicht M



Was die Länge der L Oberrohr?


----------



## edwardje (27. Juni 2011)

Ich habe ein e-mail geschrieben, angerufen und noch immer kein Oakley bekommen von Canyon. Mehr wie 6 monaten habe Ich warten mussen auf das Rad. Dann wird mir eine Brille versprochen und kommen tut nichts

Mach weiter so Canyon


----------



## Frypan (27. Juni 2011)

Ich war heute das erste mal "striven" nachdem das gute Stück heute morgen angekommen war...

Ich muss sagen ich bin total begeistert das Ding fährt fast wie von selbst.
Die Fox Gabel ist wunderbar fluffig wenn sie erst mal eingestellt ist und der Hinterbau ist echt allem gewachsen was ich heute so angetroffen habe.

Bin mit nem Kumpel gefahren mit einem 120er Fully (der zu meiner Schande auch noch etwas fitter ist als ich) und bergauf bin ich trotzdem gut mitgekommen.

Bergab ... 

Die Optik von dem Teil ist echt ne Wucht (hat jetzt auch noch weisse Söckchen bekommen) und ich freue mich echt schon auf den Race Face Bash der nächste Woche kommen soll...


----------



## eraser2704 (27. Juni 2011)

So Leute,

nachdem ich letzte Woche ein Strive probefahren konnte (Danke Flo!!) und heute glücklicherweise jemand sein ES 9.0 schwarz L storniert hat, hab ich gerade eins bestellt. Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf das Teil und bin schon gespannt auf die Hammerschmidt.

Wäre mit 8.0 und 9.0 zufrieden gewesen, nun ists aus Verfügbarkeitsgründen das ES 9.0 geworden. Auf 2012 wollte ich nur sehr ungern warten.

Werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten, auch bzgl. Knacken usw.
Liefertermin wurde mit KW 28 angegeben.

greets


----------



## brokenarmsdude (27. Juni 2011)

edwardje schrieb:


> Ich habe ein e-mail geschrieben, angerufen und noch immer kein Oakley bekommen von Canyon. Mehr wie 6 monaten habe Ich warten mussen auf das Rad. Dann wird mir eine Brille versprochen und kommen tut nichts
> 
> Mach weiter so Canyon



Davon ausgehend, dass der erst mögliche Liefertermin die 17. KW gewesen wäre, kann man sich wohl kaum darüber beschweren, dass es lange gedauert hat wenn man schon Beispielsweise in der 35KW des letzten Jahres bestellt hat. Man musste sich bewusst gewesen sein, dass mein sein Rad zum gleichen Zeitpunkt bekommen hätte, wenn man in der 16. KW bestellt hätte, von den Verzögerungen jetzt mal abgesehen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Juni 2011)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> das ist auch eins der hysterischen halbwarheiten
> bitte lieber RS fahrer, benutzt das Brunox federgabeldeo weiter, das auswasch problem ist nur für Fox gabeln relevant, wurde ja schon erklärt das da 2i verschiedene systeme aufeinander treffen


Die Begründung für diese Behauptung würde mich jetzt doch interessieren...


----------



## Cortezsi (28. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die Begründung für diese Behauptung würde mich jetzt doch interessieren...



Und mich (als einer der schon mal eine "gutdeodorierte" RS-Gabel warten durfte)  auch.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Juni 2011)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Und mich (als einer der schon mal eine "gutdeodorierte" RS-Gabel warten durfte)  auch.


Ich nicht nur eine - und auch schon welche von anderen Herstellern mit getrennten Dichtungen...

Ich vermute ja, der Kollege arbeitet bei Hartje oder Sport Import und will die Umsatzzahlen steigern


----------



## edwardje (28. Juni 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Davon ausgehend, dass der erst mögliche Liefertermin die 17. KW gewesen wäre, kann man sich wohl kaum darüber beschweren, dass es lange gedauert hat wenn man schon Beispielsweise in der 35KW des letzten Jahres bestellt hat. Man musste sich bewusst gewesen sein, dass mein sein Rad zum gleichen Zeitpunkt bekommen hätte, wenn man in der 16. KW bestellt hätte, von den Verzögerungen jetzt mal abgesehen.


 

Bestellt habe Ich 23 November 2010.Weiter ist das Thema schon erledigt. Die Brille ist Unterwegs. Mit dem Rad bin Ich mehr wie zu Frieden. Übrigens ein kollege wollte ein Votec bestellen und dort gibt es momentan auch 8 wochen warte zeit. Dann ist der Sommer schon wieder vorbei.


----------



## Fell (28. Juni 2011)

edwardje schrieb:


> ... Übrigens ein kollege wollte ein Votec bestellen und dort gibt es momentan auch 8 wochen warte zeit. Dann ist der Sommer schon wieder vorbei.


Der Herbst ist auch schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Flo (28. Juni 2011)

eraser2704 schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich letzte Woche ein Strive probefahren konnte (Danke Flo!!) und heute glücklicherweise jemand sein ES 9.0 schwarz L storniert hat, hab ich gerade eins bestellt. Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf das Teil und bin schon gespannt auf die Hammerschmidt.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch! Freut mich, dass dich die Probefahrt überzeugen konnte  
Ich bin inzwischen über 400km mit dem Rad gefahren und letztes Wochenende einen ziemlich anspruchsvollen 1200Hm Downhill vom Heimgarten runter. Ich bin absolut begeistert von dem Fahrwerk. Trails machen mit dem Strive wahnsinnig viel Spaß  Und vielleicht habe ich bis jetzt Glück gehabt: Ich habe keine Schraube selbst nachgezogen und noh immer gibt das Rad keine knarzenden Geräusche von sich.


----------



## gremlino (28. Juni 2011)

mal ne doofe Frage, wann kommen eigentlich die 2012er Modelle raus


----------



## knuspi (28. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> mal ne doofe Frage, wann kommen eigentlich die 2012er Modelle raus



Wie immer Vorstellung auf der Eurobike im September. Bestellbar sind die Bikes dann meißtens Ende Oktober/Anfang November. Lieferung ....


----------



## H1llnippler (28. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich nicht nur eine - und auch schon welche von anderen Herstellern mit getrennten Dichtungen...
> 
> Ich vermute ja, der Kollege arbeitet bei Hartje oder Sport Import und will die Umsatzzahlen steigern



genau 

ja gehen mir mal von normalen gebrauch dieses deos aus  
also an meinen KTM abstreifern geht das zeugs sicher nicht bis zur oelwanne runter 

status:

_Der Versand des Rades steht unmittelbar bevor.
Sie werden in den nächsten Tagen die Versandbestätigung per E-Mail erhalten._


----------



## Fell (28. Juni 2011)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> ...
> status:
> 
> _Der Versand des Rades steht unmittelbar bevor.
> Sie werden in den nächsten Tagen die Versandbestätigung per E-Mail erhalten._


Oh mann, ich sitze mittlerweile auf glühenden Kohlen. Ich soll meins in KW 27 (also nöchste Woche) bekommen. Ich hatte ja gehofft, das es vielleicht doch früher kommt, da ja doch einige 27KWler ihres früher bekommen haben und schon eifrig am biken sind. Ich hoffe nur das dass keinen Unterschied vom Liefertermin macht, ob mans abholt oder zugeschickt bekommt. Ich hol meins nämlich ab (hoffentlich). Bin so gespannt, ob bei mir was knarzt. Es scheint auch ohne Knarzen zu gehen, wie man bei "der Flo" sieht. Hoffe mal das beste


----------



## H1llnippler (28. Juni 2011)

@ fell

also ich gehöre nicht zu denen die es früher bekommen, bei mir hiess es von anfang an KW 26, hoff das klappt


----------



## Fell (28. Juni 2011)

Ich drücke dir die Daumen


----------



## Der Flo (28. Juni 2011)

maxl_nbg schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand von euch einen Kupplungsträger fürs Auto? Passt da das Strive ran, oder gibt es da Probleme mit der Befestigung?
> 
> Und mein 7er knarzt auch, das Knacken beim draufsetzen war weg, nachdem ich die vordere Schraube der 270-Grad-Box mit 1-2nm angezogen habe, nicht wie aufgedruckt mit 7-10.



Habe mein Strive letztes WE mit nem 3er Kupplungsständer von Thule transportiert. Hat gut geklappt, keine erwähnenswerten Schwierigkeiten 

Gruß, Flo


----------



## andiwe (28. Juni 2011)

Gerade mein neues ES 9.0 abgeholt und gleich den kleinen Hausberg hoch und runter getrieben. Geil ... geht fast so gut wie mein altes XC aufwärts. Gabel absenken hab ich noch nicht gebraucht, da wirds eher zu steil.

Leider hab ich erst zuhause festgestellt, dass das Lenkkopflager gut 1 mm Spiel hatte ... warum ich das nicht im Laden gecheckt habe frag ich mich ...
Naja kein Akt aber zeigt mal wieder, dass man alles nochmal selbst überprüfen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (28. Juni 2011)

Ich kann nur empfehlen die Platzierung der Brems- und Schalthebel mal zu überprüfen. Eben gerade erste richtige Ausfahrt gehabt und Lenker bei Sturz auf glitschigem Untergrund einmal um 180° gedreht. Ich bin weich gefallen, das Fahrrad auch nur Leider hat der Venushügel des Oberrohrs nun ne Schöne schramme vom Innenleben des Schaltzugs. Also: entweder ihr vertraut euren Fahrkünsten oder geht auf Nummer sicher. Ein Lenke dreht sich ganz gerne mal etwas schneller. 
Man schaut auch noch genau drauf


----------



## Trendy1 (28. Juni 2011)

Schaut Euch mal diesen geilen Bericht an (falls noch nicht gesehen)... 

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?147278-Canyon-Strive-ES-9.0


----------



## Trendy1 (28. Juni 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur empfehlen die Platzierung der Brems- und Schalthebel mal zu überprüfen. Eben gerade erste richtige Ausfahrt gehabt und Lenker bei Sturz auf glitschigem Untergrund einmal um 180° gedreht. Ich bin weich gefallen, das Fahrrad auch nur Leider hat der Venushügel des Oberrohrs nun ne Schöne schramme vom Innenleben des Schaltzugs. Also: entweder ihr vertraut euren Fahrkünsten oder geht auf Nummer sicher. Ein Lenke dreht sich ganz gerne mal etwas schneller.
> Man schaut auch noch genau drauf



Kommt mir bekannt vor - ich habe bereits beim Herumprobieren der verschiedenen Position von Bremshebel/Schaltung/Reverb das Oberrohr zerkrazt und die Buchstaben von dem schönen Haven Lenker teilweise weggekrazt.

Mein Fazit: 

1. Breiterer Lenker, damit alle Anbauteile am Lenker weiter rauskommen und der Lenker mit den Anbauteilen vorbei am Oberrohr rotieren kann

2. Schalthebel ganz nah an die Griffe setzen und den Kompromiss eingehen, dass sie beim Fahren stören

3. Bremshebel und Schalthebel auf knapp 90° zum Boden stellen = unmöglich zum fahren

4. Schalthebel und Bremsgriffe so setzen, wie man sie am besten/bequemsten haben möchte und den Fahrkünsten vertrauen 

Ich habe mich jedenfalls für 4 entschieden.


----------



## obmiT (28. Juni 2011)

5. was um den Rahmen machen. (vergleichbar einem Kettenstrebenschutz)

Werd ich wol machen.


----------



## Frypan (28. Juni 2011)

Mal ne Frage an die Reverb Besitzer: Sitzt die Druckleitung am Hebel bei euch bündig an der silbernen Einstellschraube, oder habt ihr da auch einen kleinen Abstand zwischendrin?
Ich hab da 2-3mm Abstand dazwischen und das beunruhigt mich etwas...


----------



## konahoss90 (28. Juni 2011)

Trendy1 schrieb:


> Schaut Euch mal diesen geilen Bericht an (falls noch nicht gesehen)...
> 
> http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?147278-Canyon-Strive-ES-9.0



Man beachte den Nachtrag! Oder gerade deshalb gepostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (28. Juni 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Reverb Besitzer: Sitzt die Druckleitung am Hebel bei euch bündig an der silbernen Einstellschraube, oder habt ihr da auch einen kleinen Abstand zwischendrin?
> Ich hab da 2-3mm Abstand dazwischen und das beunruhigt mich etwas...




Hab zwar nen Torque, aber auch ne Reverb 

Schieb einfach den Schlauch bis zum Anschlag an die Schraube ran, der sitzt dort relativ locker drauf. Dann ist alles gut


----------



## Frypan (28. Juni 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hab zwar nen Torque, aber auch ne Reverb
> 
> Schieb einfach den Schlauch bis zum Anschlag an die Schraube ran, der sitzt dort relativ locker drauf. Dann ist alles gut



Hatte ich versucht, ließ sich aber nicht so ohne weiteres verschieben. Ich frage mich nur ob das dann dauerhaft hält, da das ja nur auf die Schraube aufgeschoben ist und dauerhaft einer Druckbelastung ausgesetzt ist...


----------



## RolfK (28. Juni 2011)

Dann dreh gleichzeitig den Schlauch ein wenig beim schieben, dann funzt das.

Hab die Reverb seit Januar am Torque, hab die Leitung sogar an der Seite gekürzt und das hält bestens. Da rührt sich nix beim Schlauch.


Noch ne Frage, wo wir grad bei der Reverb sind: ich hab eine mit der 'weichen' Druckleitung, die kostenlos getauscht wird. Deswegen ist sie grad bei SportImport. Hättest du vielleicht nen Foto, wie die aktuelle Leitung nun ausschaut, ob es so überhaupt ersichtlich ist, das es eine neue Art Leitung ist?
Danke


----------



## gremlino (28. Juni 2011)

crundi schrieb:


> Was die Länge der L Oberrohr?



waagerecht gemessen ca. 61cm (Mitte Gabelschaft - Mitte Stütze)


----------



## Frypan (28. Juni 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Dann dreh gleichzeitig den Schlauch ein wenig beim schieben, dann funzt das.
> 
> Hab die Reverb seit Januar am Torque, hab die Leitung sogar an der Seite gekürzt und das hält bestens. Da rührt sich nix beim Schlauch.
> 
> ...



Probiere ich morgen mal aus. Vielen Dank.
Ich kann dir morgen gerne mal ein Bild posten, da siehst du aber keinen Unterschied. Da ich schon seit Anfang des Jahres durch die Radläden geistere hatte ich das "alte" Modell auch schon gesehen. Der Unterschied liegt wohl in der Innenstruktur.


----------



## RolfK (29. Juni 2011)

Ah, denn lass mal gut sein mit dem Foto, wird sich denn ja zeigen, ob es funzt oder nicht.

Kann ja sein, das die neue Leitung etwas strammer sitzt als die Alte, aber funktionieren muss das ja auf jeden Fall genauso.


----------



## Ferdolino (29. Juni 2011)

Letzten Donnerstag bestellt, gestern Versandmeldung! (8.0, s, gold)
Kanns kaum glauben.

Freu!


----------



## gotboost (29. Juni 2011)

Da freuen sich bestimmt einige, wenn sie den Post lesen!


----------



## H1llnippler (29. Juni 2011)

geile abwicklung 

first come first serve 

da sollte sich canyon was an der Order abwicklung einfallen lassen


----------



## Der Flo (29. Juni 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> 5. was um den Rahmen machen. (vergleichbar einem Kettenstrebenschutz)
> 
> Werd ich wol machen.



Meine Schaltung ist so weit nach unten gedreht, dass der Bauch der Schaltung (Plastik) den Rahmen berühren würde. Also keine große Kratzergefahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferdolino (29. Juni 2011)

Ferdolino schrieb:


> Letzten Donnerstag bestellt, gestern Versandmeldung! (8.0, s, gold)
> Kanns kaum glauben.
> 
> Freu!



Hoffentlich habe ich mich jetzt nicht unbeliebt gemacht.


----------



## Bagaluti (29. Juni 2011)

Da kannst du ja nichts für...


----------



## wolfe70 (29. Juni 2011)

Servus Flo,
ich habe hier im Forum gelesen, daß Du ein Strive hast und in München wohnst. Da ich mich ebenfalls für ein Strive interessiere und nicht extra nach Koblenz fahren will, wollt ich fragen ob ich Deines mal genauer ansehen bzw. probesitzen kann.
Gruß
Wolfgang




Der Flo schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Freut mich, dass dich die Probefahrt überzeugen konnte
> Ich bin inzwischen über 400km mit dem Rad gefahren und letztes Wochenende einen ziemlich anspruchsvollen 1200Hm Downhill vom Heimgarten runter. Ich bin absolut begeistert von dem Fahrwerk. Trails machen mit dem Strive wahnsinnig viel Spaß  Und vielleicht habe ich bis jetzt Glück gehabt: Ich habe keine Schraube selbst nachgezogen und noh immer gibt das Rad keine knarzenden Geräusche von sich.


----------



## ticris (29. Juni 2011)

Der Flo schrieb:


> Meine Schaltung ist so weit nach unten gedreht, dass der Bauch der Schaltung (Plastik) den Rahmen berühren würde. Also keine große Kratzergefahr



Naja, ist bei mir genau so, Schaltwerk hängt an einem Matchmaker. Ich hatte ja schon von meinem Abgang über den Lenker geschrieben. Mir hat der Schalthebel einen winzigen Kratzer ins Oberrohr geschrammt. Vieleicht hast du Glück und die XT Schalthebel sind sanfter zum Oberrohr als die X9.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (29. Juni 2011)

hauptsache ihr habt die hebel nur handfest angezogen, dass sie eher verrutschen als verbiegen/brechen. dann gibts auch seltener kratzer


----------



## swoosh999 (29. Juni 2011)

am freitag ist es so weit: ich darf endlich mein esx sl brown L in koblenz abholen !

dazu vorab ein paar fragen an alle die ihr strive schon ihr eigen nennen können:

welcher klemmdurchmesser der reverb ist verbaut bzw. welchen durchmesser muss die sattelklemme haben (will eine andere nachrüsten) ? denke 34,9mm?

sind bei den haven nun tubeless-ventile dabei oder nicht? falls nein, welche habt ihr bisher genommen?

aufnahme sollte iscg 05 sein oder doch iscg old?

besten dank erstmal...


----------



## H1llnippler (29. Juni 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir die Daumen



besten dank, hat genützt 

_Your order is currently being processed and will be handed over to UPS within the next 48 hours

Your order has now been passed on to the forwarder UPS._

an die schweizer, ist die ganze abwicklung bei euch auch english oder haben die das wegen meinen namen so verschickt????


----------



## gladbacher (29. Juni 2011)

Ich denke mal das ist in englisch , weil es halt für das Ausland bestimmt ist. 
Ich hoffe das ich nächste Woche auch mein Rad abholen kann.

Wie läuft das eigentlich? Bekommt man von ups noch ne benachrichtigung das es jetzt da ist?

Eigentlich schade das Canyon nur die 4 abholzentren anbieten, Lindau wäre für mich optimal. 

Grüße aus Graubünden


----------



## gremlino (29. Juni 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> am freitag ist es so weit: ich darf endlich mein esx sl brown L in koblenz abholen !
> 
> dazu vorab ein paar fragen an alle die ihr strive schon ihr eigen nennen können:
> 
> ...



siehe rote Ergänzungen oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_LTS_returns (29. Juni 2011)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> besten dank, hat genützt
> 
> _Your order is currently being processed and will be handed over to UPS within the next 48 hours
> 
> ...




Ja, meine ganze Korrespondenz ist auch in Englisch.

Frage an die .ch'ler welche ihr Bike schon erhalten haben:
Wie lange hat es von diesem Mail an gedauert bis es im UPS Center abholbereit war? Habe das Mail heute bekommen und sollte am Samstag ein Enduro Rennen fahren......


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juni 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> aufnahme sollte iscg 05 sein oder doch iscg old?


Der Adapter sieht identisch aus wie der am Torque, sollte also ISCG05 sein.

@ gremlino: HS geht mit beiden Varianten 


Ich kann momentan mit den ganzen Strive'lern mitfühlen -> CRC-Bestellung am laufen, zwar schon verschickt aber kein Tracking o. Ä. und Versandunternehmen Royal Schneckenpost  Hoffentlich kommt das Zeug rechtzeitig zum Urlaub an...



gladbacher schrieb:


> Grüße aus Graubünden


...genau da gehts bei mir nächste Woche (mit 1 Strive-Fahrer + 1 Torque-Fahrerin und mir  und ein paar Fremdfirmenfahrern) hin, genau gesagt nach Flims. Was freu ich mich jetzt schon! 
Kann dann - wenn es mit der CRC-Lieferung klappt - einen Review der DMR Vault Pedale abgeben, falls jemand Interesse hat?


----------



## H1llnippler (29. Juni 2011)

the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> Ja, meine ganze Korrespondenz ist auch in Englisch.
> 
> Frage an die .ch'ler welche ihr Bike schon erhalten haben:
> Wie lange hat es von diesem Mail an gedauert bis es im UPS Center abholbereit war? Habe das Mail heute bekommen und sollte am Samstag ein Enduro Rennen fahren......



wundert mich auch, mail ebenfalls heute bekommen u hoffe kann es am freitag in Neuhaus holen???


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2011)

hab heute meinen Rahmen ES Größe S für KW 28 bestätigt bekommen. 
Ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob einer von euch sein Strive mit einer 180er Gabel aufgebaut hat und schon Erfahrungen "erfahren" hat. Ich habe hier eine Fox 2011 Talas 180 mm oder eine Lyrik U-turn 160mm rumliegen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob einer von euch sein Strive mit einer 180er Gabel aufgebaut hat und schon Erfahrungen "erfahren" hat. Ich habe hier eine Fox 2011 Talas 180 mm oder eine Lyrik U-turn 160mm rumliegen.


Das nicht, aber ich kann dir vom fahren her sagen, dass die 160er Gabel perfekt passt. Mit 180er würde der Lenkwinkel auf etwa 65,5° kommen, das finde ich für so ein Bike zu flach. Mein 2009er Torque hat mit 180er Gabel 66,5° und das passt für dein Einsatz als Tourenfreerider + Bikepark perfekt. Das Strive würde sicher einiges seiner Wendigkeit damit einbüßen, da es doch eher ein Trailbike/Enduro ist, wäre das sicher schade. Nimm lieber die Lyrik, die läuft eh um Welten besser als die Talas


----------



## brokenarmsdude (29. Juni 2011)

kann ich bestätigen. nimm die 160er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber ich kann dir vom fahren her sagen, dass die 160er Gabel perfekt passt. Mit 180er würde der Lenkwinkel auf etwa 65,5° kommen, das finde ich für so ein Bike zu flach. Mein 2009er Torque hat mit 180er Gabel 66,5° und das passt für dein Einsatz als Tourenfreerider + Bikepark perfekt. Das Strive würde sicher einiges seiner Wendigkeit damit einbüßen, da es doch eher ein Trailbike/Enduro ist, wäre das sicher schade. Nimm lieber die Lyrik, die läuft eh um Welten besser als die Talas



Stimmt schon irgendwie, die Stahlfeder in der Lyrik ist Ihr Geld schon wert. Da kommt keine Luftgabel mit. 
Ich fahre aber sehr gerne und viele sogenannte "Vertride" Touren. Der Strive Rahmen soll meinen  Morewood LT Rahmen ersetzen, dieser ist im Moment mit 14,76 KG sehr leicht aufgebaut. Aber man wird ja älter und jedes gesparte KG bergauf zählt doppelt. Deswegen steht der Enduro/Trailbike Gedanke bei mir nicht so im Vordergrund. Es hat einen kurzen Radstand, ist in Spitzkehren sehr wendig und der Hinterbau gibt bereitwillig seinen Federweg ab.
Ich werde es wohl mal an einem Reverenztrail in den Bergen testen müssen.
In der Bikebravo steht der Hinterbau neigt bei ca. 25% Sag zum einsacken, in der Produktbeschreibung steht so ungefähr das Gegenteil was soll man da glauben?


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich fahre aber sehr gerne und viele sogenannte "Vertride" Touren.


Ok, das hat dann mit "fahren" teilweise relativ wenig zu tun... ein Bekannter nannte es mal "Stolperbiken"  Da sind die Anforderungen natürlich etwas anders. Versuch macht kluch! 




RolandMC schrieb:


> In der Bikebravo steht der Hinterbau neigt bei ca. 25% Sag zum einsacken, in der Produktbeschreibung steht so ungefähr das Gegenteil was soll man da glauben?


Das kommt wieder auf dein Fahren an... bei Sprüngen bzw. Landungen rauscht der Hinterbau bei 25% Sag völlig durch den Federweg, mehr als knapp 20 geht da nicht. Der Hinterbau gibt den Federweg aber trotzdem noch gut frei. Wenn du damit mehr vertridest und weniger springst könnte es mit 25% evtl. sogar hinhauen.


----------



## Radonpiranha (29. Juni 2011)

Hey leute ich hab jetzt ein ganz tolles Dauerknacksen beim fahren ist mal weg aber fast direkt wieder da. Vermute das es das untere Nadellager ist (wie bei so vielen hier), außerdem war die 2nm Schraube in der 270° box mit min. 5nm angebombt. Hoffe bezüglich des Lagers gibt's bald ne lösung, das nervt voll.


----------



## Neubauer85 (29. Juni 2011)

Hi, hat schon jemand ein Strive ESX 9.0 LTD???


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ok, das hat dann mit "fahren" teilweise relativ wenig zu tun... ein Bekannter nannte es mal "Stolperbiken"  Da sind die Anforderungen natürlich etwas anders. Versuch macht kluch!
> 
> 
> Das kommt wieder auf dein Fahren an... bei Sprüngen bzw. Landungen rauscht der Hinterbau bei 25% Sag völlig durch den Federweg, mehr als knapp 20 geht da nicht. Der Hinterbau gibt den Federweg aber trotzdem noch gut frei. Wenn du damit mehr vertridest und weniger springst könnte es mit 25% evtl. sogar hinhauen.



Stoplerbiken

Sprünge(Grösser 40cm) und Bergab bolzen kommen mit diesem Bike so gut wie gar nicht vor. Bergauf wird es sehr oft getragen (Eigentlich hat es mein Bike doch sehr gut). Nur verblocktes und Treppen in allen Formen  bekommt es dauernd serviert.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2011)

Eine andere Frage ist beim Kauf des Rahmens die X12 Steckachse eigentlich dabei.
Sorry sollte die Frage schon gestellt worden sein.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sprünge(Grösser 40cm) und Bergab bolzen kommen mit diesem Bike so gut wie gar nicht vor. Bergauf wird es sehr oft getragen (Eigentlich hat es mein Bike doch sehr gut). Nur verblocktes und Treppen in allen Formen  bekommt es dauernd serviert.


Dann könnte es mit einigermaßen viel Sag gehen. Aber lieber von unten an die Grenze rantasten  Wie gesagt, der Hinterbau macht recht schnell auf...




RolandMC schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage ist beim Kauf des Rahmens die X12 Steckachse eigentlich dabei.


Ich vermute nicht. Beim alten Torque war die Rearmaxle auch nicht dabei - n Witz eigentlich!


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Info.

Super, jetzt kann ich schauen wo ich so ein Teil herbekomme.
X 12 kenne ich mich nun gar nicht aus, ich weis nur das die Breite 142 mm ist.
Werde mir für meine Laufradsätze 135 mm mal 3,5 mm Distanzscheiben aus ALU drehen lassen, dann kann ich immer noch hin und her wechseln.


----------



## Vincy (29. Juni 2011)

Die X-12 Steckachse gibt es bei Syntace fÃ¼r 28â¬. 
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1741


----------



## Frypan (29. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Super, jetzt kann ich schauen wo ich so ein Teil herbekomme.
> X 12 kenne ich mich nun gar nicht aus, ich weis nur das die Breite 142 mm ist.
> Werde mir für meine Laufradsätze 135 mm mal 3,5 mm Distanzscheiben aus ALU drehen lassen, dann kann ich immer noch hin und her wechseln.



Schau mal hier: http://http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a45486/syntace-x-12-steckachse-135-142mm.html?uin=dgjvahlc1ss8f9a8ck06e4eq36
Die haben so viele, dass sie die verkaufen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (29. Juni 2011)

Juchu, ich bekomme ein neues Nadellager, danke. Aber als ich den normalen Verkaufspreis gesehen habe, bin ich fast vom Hocker gefallen  20 Euro. Hoffen wir mal, dass dieses Lager länger hält, sonst geht es ins Geld.


----------



## Frypan (29. Juni 2011)

Musst du den Rahmen einschicken, oder bekommst du die Teile einfach direkt nach Hause?


----------



## karsten13 (29. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Juchu, ich bekomme ein neues Nadellager, danke. Aber als ich den normalen Verkaufspreis gesehen habe, bin ich fast vom Hocker gefallen  20 Euro. Hoffen wir mal, dass dieses Lager länger hält, sonst geht es ins Geld.



von Canyon? Und wechselst Du das selbst? Spezialwerkzeug notwendig?

Danke und Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Chicane (29. Juni 2011)

Ich bekomme das Teil geschickt. Wegen den paar Euro schicke ich nicht das Bike ein.

Ich habe ein Ein- und Auspresswerkzeug für die Lager, allerdings passt die Hülse nicht weil das Nadellager zu groß ist. Muss man etwas kreativ sein. Aber es geht, ist auch schon draußen.


----------



## Happy-Dog (29. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Juchu, ich bekomme ein neues Nadellager, danke. Aber als ich den normalen Verkaufspreis gesehen habe, bin ich fast vom Hocker gefallen  20 Euro. Hoffen wir mal, dass dieses Lager länger hält, sonst geht es ins Geld.



Hi,

geht die Sache auf Garantie, oder musst du das selber bezahlen?
Und was hat Canyon zu den Problemen mit dem Spiel im Nadellager gesagt?
Weißt du da was genaues?

Gruß


----------



## karsten13 (29. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Ein- und Auspresswerkzeug für die Lager, allerdings passt die Hülse nicht weil das Nadellager zu groß ist. Muss man etwas kreativ sein. Aber es geht, ist auch schon draußen.



so ein Auspresswerkzeug hab ich auch, von RockShox. Raus geht ja irgendwie immer, nur heil wieder rein 

Die Achse ist bei Dir noch O.K. oder kommt die auch neu?

Danke und Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Chicane (29. Juni 2011)

Happy-Dog schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> geht die Sache auf Garantie, oder musst du das selber bezahlen?
> Und was hat Canyon zu den Problemen mit dem Spiel im Nadellager gesagt?
> ...



Leider habe ich keine weiteren Infos dazu.

Ich habe es auf Kulanz bekommen, so zumindest die Aussage.

Die Art-Nr ist die A1023089. Weiß aber noch nicht was dabei ist, denke das Lager selbst sowie die beiden Spacer.


----------



## Chicane (29. Juni 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> so ein Auspresswerkzeug hab ich auch, von RockShox. Raus geht ja irgendwie immer, nur heil wieder rein
> 
> Die Achse ist bei Dir noch O.K. oder kommt die auch neu?
> 
> ...



Ich kenne das RS Auspresswerkzeug nicht, hast du einen Link? Ich habe eins von wingover, damit geht raus und rein ganz einfach 

Das Nadellager sitzt aber definitiv strammer drin als die normalen Gleitlager, aber eigentlich logisch.

Die Achse sieht okay aus, hat ja erst weniger als 100 km runter. Ich messe sie überall mit 9,95 mm, ich hoffe das passt...


----------



## Radonpiranha (29. Juni 2011)

Ich mach das ganz anders  Ich fahr einfach demnächst mal bei Canyon vorbei und führe mal mein knacksen vor  was ein glück das ich in 25min da bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (29. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Ich kenne das RS Auspresswerkzeug nicht, hast du einen Link?



Link.

Bild:







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juni 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die X-12 Steckachse gibt es bei Syntace für 28.
> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1741





Frypan schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: http://http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a45486/syntace-x-12-steckachse-135-142mm.html?uin=dgjvahlc1ss8f9a8ck06e4eq36
> Die haben so viele, dass sie die verkaufen müssen



danke euch beiden.
Wäre trotzdem schön wenn die Achse dabei wäre.


----------



## wartool (30. Juni 2011)

Tipp zum Lager einsetzen:
Außenteil mit fön oder sonstigem erwärmen.. 
das Lager in die Tiefkühltruhe, in flussigen Stickstoff (falls verfügbar), Trockeneis (falls verfügbar) - das kann es sein, dass die Teile schon lose von sich aus ineinanderfallen.
Ihr müsst aber recht zügig arbeiten.. der Temperaturausgleich findet recht schnell statt..

so montieren wir in der Industrie alle Lager, die mit entsprechenden Passungen versehen sind.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juni 2011)

Ich habe meinen Rahmen am 28.06 Dienstag Abend bestellt, gestern kam die Bestellbestätigung und heute geht es mit DHL raus. Wenn das mal nicht fix ist. Jetzt muss ich mich noch beeilen ich brauche noch 2-3 Zubehörteile.


----------



## Frypan (30. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Rahmen am 28.06 Dienstag Abend bestellt, gestern kam die Bestellbestätigung und heute geht es mit DHL raus. Wenn das mal nicht fix ist. Jetzt muss ich mich noch beeilen ich brauche noch 2-3 Zubehörteile.



Na dann aber hop hop aufbauen wenn alles da is. Ich bin ja echt mal gespannt auf das erste custom Strive...


----------



## bloodyludy (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin dem Knacken auf die pur gegangen und habe ein weiteren "Knackser" entdeckt, den man *nicht* mit einem etwaigen Lagerknacken verwechseln darf!

Bei mir haben die Bremsbeläge der Avid vorne etwas Luft:
D.h. Bremse ziehen und dann das Bike belasten. Durch die Radstands-Änderung klackern die Beläge in den Backen hin und her. Kann man auch reproduzieren, wenn man das Bike auf den Kopf stellt, die Bremsheben mit Einmachgummis feststellt und dann das Rad dreht. Man sieht und spürt deutlich die Bewegung. Beim fahren fällt das nicht auf...
Seltsamerweise ist das hinten nicht so...

Dachte erst, meine Talas hat nen Schaden an den Buchsen oder ds Lenkkopflager wäre locker...wobei die ja auch mal richtig Spiel haben. Soll aber normal sein.

Also, auch mal die anderen beweglichen Teile kontrollieren...nur so als Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodyludy (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

gleich noch einen Nachtrag:

Bei der X12 Achse befindet sich auf rechter Seite ein geschlitzer konischer Einsatz. Dieser hat einen O-Ring.
Schlechte Kombination: Schlitz + O-Ring

Dier O-Ring ist bereits beim ersten Einschrauben zerfleddert!

Meines Erachtens soll der O-Ring zwar nur den Einsatz halten und nicht abdichten, trotzdem wurschtelt sich das Ding unter den Einsatz und das Ding klemmt schief.

Deshalb rate ich Euch O-Ringe in Größe 12x2,5 (oder evtl. 12x2) auf Lager zu legen.


----------



## Nordhesse (30. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte mir demnächsten das 7er kaufen, nur liest man hier immer wieder von diesem Knarzen der Nadellager. Kann man die irgendwie gegen normale Lager tauschen umd den Fehler zu korrigieren oder sollte ich mich gar nach nem anderen Rad umsehen (bin bei knarzen sehr empfindlich)
mfg Philipp


----------



## Canyon_Support (30. Juni 2011)

Bzgl. Knacken / radiales Spiel im Nadellager

Bei der von uns verbauten Nadelhülse handelt es sich um ein deutsches Qualitätsprodukt. Die von uns hergestellte gehärtete und geschliffene CroMo Stahlwelle bildet zum einen den Innenring des Lagers und dient gleichzeitig als untere Dämpferaufnahme. Diese Stahlwelle ist sehr genau (auf 0.01 mm) gefertigt. Damit das Nadellager-System spielfrei funktioniert, muss die Presspassung zwischen Hülse und Dämpferauge und zwischen Hülse und Nadelhülse über Toleranzen so eingestellt werden, dass das finale Innenmaß der Hülse auf ein 0.01 mm mit der Stahlachse zusammen passt.

In Einzelfällen kommt es leider zu Qualitätsschwankungen der Adapterhülse, die sich zwischen dem Dämpfer-Auge und der Nadelhülse befindet. Das führt dazu, dass der Presssitz der Hülse im Dämpfer-Auge nicht ganz so stark ist, wie geplant und somit auch das Nadellager nicht ganz so stark komprimiert wird, wie geplant. Man muss sich vorstellen, dass der Innendurchmesser des Nadellagers sich erst nach dem Einpressen ergibt.

Nach einer stichprobenartigen Qualitätsprüfung des Lagerbestand haben wir leider Hülsen gefunden, die außerhalb der zulässigen Toleranzen liegen (die Abweichung beträgt zwischen 0.01 und 0.02 mm). 
Auch wenn es sich bei Einzelfällen nach viel Spiel anfühlen mag, ist das tatsächlich mögliche Spiel nicht größer als 0.03 mm!

Zum weiteren Vorgehen für eventuell Betroffende:
1. Das Bike ist ohne Bedenken auch mit leichtem Spiel 100% einsatzfähig - Kein Grund zur Panik!
(Kommt es z.B. bei normalen Alu-Gleitbuchsen zu Spiel, vergrößert sich dieses in kurzer Zeit. Da es sich bei uns um ein Wälzlager aus gehärtetem Stahl handelt, äußert sich dieser Effekt kaum oder sehr viel weniger dramatisch).

2. Wir empfehlen euch bei der nächsten Gelegenheit oder bei der nächsten Dämpferwartung den Dämpfer + Stahlachse ein zuschicken. Dabei kann der Service entsprechend eine neue Adapterhülse einpressen und die Verbindung auf Spielfreiheit prüfen. Zu diesem Zweck ist es wichtig, dass ihr die Stahlachse mit schickt, da immer das Gesamtsystem geprüft werden muss.

3. Natürlich unterliegt jedes Lager einem Verschleiß. Da speziell unser Lager aber sehr hohe radiale Lasten aufnehmen kann (Linienkontakt vieler Nadeln statt punktförmiger Kontakt von Kugeln), ist der Verschleiß verhältnismäßig gering. Die aufwendige doppelte Dichtung des Nadellager hilft auch entscheidend den Verschleiß zu minimieren. 

4. In naher Zukunft werden wir euch ein Ein/Auspresswerkzeug anbieten können mit dem ihr selbst ohne Schraubstock einfach Nadelllager und Hülsen ein- und auspressen könnt.


Ich hoffe, dass wir mit diesen Ausführungen ein wenig Brisanz aus dem Thema "Nadellagerspiel" nehmen konnten und ihr nicht verunsichert seid, wenn ein fühlbares Spiel vorliegt.

Viele Grüße
Robert

"Auszüge aus einem Statement der Entwicklungsabteilung"


----------



## Frypan (30. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank Canyon.
Endlich mal ein Statement, dass die hitzigen Diskussionen beseitigt.
Das schafft auch wieder Vertrauen in das Produkt. Es wäre schön, wenn so ein Feedback das nächste mal ein klein wenig schneller kommen würde...
Wie wäre es, wenn Canyon allen Strive Besitzern, die ja sowieso so geduldig gewartet haben das Einpresswerkzeug als "kleine Aufmerksamkeit" kostenlos zukommen lassen würde...


----------



## Chicane (30. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für das ausführliche Statement.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe: Warum kommt das Spiel erst nach einigen Ausfahrten? Wenn das Innenmaß nach dem Einpressen schon nicht passt, wegen der Toleranz von der Hülse, hätte man das Spiel doch von Anfang an gehabt? Oder habe ich da etwas missverstanden?


----------



## H1llnippler (30. Juni 2011)

das andere wird mit stillschweigen behandelt 

Frankfurt, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Germany 		             		             		                     	           	           	            06/30/2011
	           	 	           	           	            2:03 P.M. 	           	 	           	          Departure Scan 

*in transit*
also das müsste schon noch heute in Oberteuringen sein???

morgen will haben sofort los los los


----------



## Vincy (30. Juni 2011)

...​


----------



## Vincy (30. Juni 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Juchu, ich bekomme ein neues Nadellager, danke. Aber als ich den normalen Verkaufspreis gesehen habe, bin ich fast vom Hocker gefallen  20 Euro. Hoffen wir mal, dass dieses Lager länger hält, sonst geht es ins Geld.


 
Die üblichen Nachrüst-Nadellagerkits sind auch nicht billiger. http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id275.html
Liegt daran, dass es keine herkömmlichen Normteile sind und auch nicht hier im Fachhandel erhältlich sind.


----------



## eraser2704 (30. Juni 2011)

eraser2704 schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich letzte Woche ein Strive probefahren konnte (Danke Flo!!) und heute glücklicherweise jemand sein ES 9.0 schwarz L storniert hat, hab ich gerade eins bestellt. Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf das Teil und bin schon gespannt auf die Hammerschmidt.
> 
> ...



Servus,

will nochmal ein kleines Update meiner Bestellodyssee hinterlassen: 

Das am Montag bestellte ES 9.0 wurde am Mittwoch von Seiten Canyon storniert, da es mehr Bestellungen als Räder gab und ich wohl ein paar Minuten zu spät war. 

Die nächste Option war am Mittwoch abend das Umschreiben einer existierenden Bestellung eines ES 8.0 auf mich, da der Kollege hier aus dem Forum vom Kauf zurücktreten will. Wurde heute auch von Canyon revidiert, da Bike schon weiterverkauft.

Nun war eben gegen 17:30 wieder ein ES 8.0 in L verfügbar und ich hab wieder bestellt. Nach der Bestellung ist wieder alles auf ausverkauft. Bei meinem Glück war ich wieder nur einer von mehreren Bestellern und morgen kommt die nächste Absage. 

Da will ich doch nur mein Urlaubsgeld investieren und Canyon lässt mich nicht 

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## brokenarmsdude (30. Juni 2011)

Gremlino gibts sein 9.0SL weiter, da er ja für längere Zeit ausfällt(armer bub, ich hab meine ausfallzeit wenigstens ins frühjahr gelegt :/ )... siehe Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H1llnippler (30. Juni 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/392219/cat/500

tatsache

@ gremlino

shit happens, was hat denn das MRT ergeben?

ja mein ausfall ist seit letztes wochende offiziel vorbei, erstes mal trail gefahren dieses jahr


----------



## eraser2704 (30. Juni 2011)

Danke für den Tip, hab ich schon gesehen. Allerdings sagt mir XTR und Carbon am Strive nicht wirklich zu. Wobei warten auf 2012 auch dämlich wäre. Wünsche gremlino allerdings auf jeden fall gute Besserung.


----------



## gremlino (30. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche 

sorry für offtopic,
@H1llnippler:Vordere Kreuzbänder gerissen, Meniskus gerissen, Außenbänder (an-)gerissen, Bluterguss im Knie, Wasser im Knie, Einblutungen in den Knochen, Muskelanriss etc. (die Liste was kaputt ist geht über 1,5 DIN A4 Seiten)..Zuerst muss entmüllt werden, sprich alle Fetzen der Bänder raus schneiden (das Kreuzband hängt im Moment zwischen den Knochen fest, deshalb kann ich das Bein auch nicht strecken), dann wird aus der Sehne, die über die Kniescheibe läuft, ein Stück entfernt (mit Knochen oben und unten) und dann entsprechend Ober- und Unterschenkel durchbohrt und die "Ersatzbänder" mit Schrauben in den Knochen geschraubt. Und somit dann das Knie (nach und nach) neu aufgebaut. 

wieder zum Strive:
Danke an Canyon für die Info  Es wäre schön, wenn sowas vielleicht eher kommen würde, das würde einige Diskussionen entschärfen.

Die Idee von Frypan mit Einpresswerkzeug als "kleine Aufmerksamkeit" finde ich übrigens sehr gut.

@Chicane: sehe ich genauso, wenn die falsche Charge verbaut wurde, müsste das doch von Anfang an sein. 
Und die Charge müsste doch nachvollziehbar sein, sprich man müsste es doch auf einen gewissen "Bauzeitraum" und bestimmte Modelle eingrenzen können!?


----------



## Ewoodster (30. Juni 2011)

Ich werde langsam verrückt. Irgendwas an meinem Vorbau knackt wie ein Weltmeister und ich kann die Ursache nicht finden. Das Knacken tritt sehr oft auf, mehrere Male pro Minute, kann aber nicht direkt provoziert werden. Es tritt auf wie es will. Ich habe alle Schrauben kontrolliert, daran liegt es nicht. Der zweite nervige Mangel ist die extrem rubbelnde Voderradbremse. Mir scheint die Fertingungsqualität der Bremsscheibe war eher subotimal. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie viele Kilometer man fahren muss, bis die sich von alleine plangeschliffen hat? Das beinflusst zwar nicht die Fahrsicherheit, da man bei starker Verzögerung nichts davon merkt, aber beim leichten und mittleren Bremsen ist das Geruckel sehr nervig.

Letzteres Problem wird sich sicherlich mit der Zeit von alleine beheben, aber das ständige Knacken wird von alleine nicht verschwinden. Dabei habe ich gerade mal gar keine Lust das brandneue Rad nach nichtmal 100 km zurück zu Canyon zu schicken.


----------



## Radonpiranha (30. Juni 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Na dann aber hop hop aufbauen wenn alles da is. Ich bin ja echt mal gespannt auf das erste custom Strive...



Ist ganz bestimmt nicht das erste! Hier hat einer schon einen neuen LRS eingebaut, einer hat ne Avid Code verbaut und ich habe diverse Kleinteile getauscht!

 Super Lösung seitens Canyon bezüglich dem Lager  ich denke ich fahre morgen vorbei


----------



## Bagaluti (30. Juni 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Ist ganz bestimmt nicht das erste! Hier hat einer schon einen neuen LRS eingebaut, einer hat ne Avid Code verbaut und ich habe diverse Kleinteile getauscht!
> 
> â¦ Super LÃ¶sung seitens Canyon bezÃ¼glich dem Lager â¦ ich denke ich fahre morgen vorbei



ich hab ne shimano saint bremse, nen syntace super force vorbau, ergon griffe und nen terry fly sattel...

Im Moment knackt nix und Spiel hats auch nicht.


----------



## nakNAK (30. Juni 2011)

hi, 

habe mein es 8.0 in L heute bekommen 

nachdem ich mich ende mai anfang juni hier im forum beschwert habe, dass eben dieses bike in schwarz gerade ausverkauft ist, hat mir ein netter forumsuser seins angeboten. auftrag von ihm auf mich umgeschrieben. ging erstaunlich einfach: er hat meine kunden nummer angegeben, ich habe eine email erhalten, bestätigt und bezahlt.

bis man mir meinen geldeingang bestätigen konnte, vergingen aber 3 wochen und 3 o. 4 anrufe. paar mal um bestätigungs email gebeten... naja wurde mir dann iwann zu stressig. 

dann hat der gute kolege der das bike an mich abgeben aht die kommisionierungsmail bekommen etc... trotzdem ist es heute bei mir angekommen. 

hoffe ich finde am #we zeit es zu montieren. 

bilder werden folgen.

trotzdem bin ich sehr zufrieden, denn der auftrag wurde unkomplieziert auf mich umgeschrieben und am 02.06 bestellt heute geliiefert. bin zufrieden. danke an canyon.
hoffe das fahhrad taugt


----------



## Radonpiranha (30. Juni 2011)

Hey weiß jemand wie sich die neuen für 2012 entwickelten Spacer auf das Dämpfungsverhalten von einem RP23 auswirkt, vielleicht sinnvoll beim Strive? Produktnummer "803-00-612" 
Hier paar Bilder: http://richardcunningham.pinkbike.com/album/Fox-Volume-Spacer-How-To/


----------



## Chicane (1. Juli 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Hey weiß jemand wie sich die neuen für 2012 entwickelten Spacer auf das Dämpfungsverhalten von einem RP23 auswirkt, vielleicht sinnvoll beim Strive? Produktnummer "803-00-612"
> Hier paar Bilder: http://richardcunningham.pinkbike.com/album/Fox-Volume-Spacer-How-To/



Durch Verkleinerung der Luftkammer wird der Dämpfer progressiver. Aber warum das überteuere Fox-Zeugs kaufen? Einfach selbst für lau die Luftkammer verkleinern. 

Inwiefern sowas sinnvoll ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich habe bisher aber fast jeden RP verkleinert, sofern er die XV oder XXV Kammer hatte.

Diese Liste ist ganz interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gope (1. Juli 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Danke für die Genesungswünsche
> 
> sorry für offtopic,
> @H1llnippler:Vordere Kreuzbänder gerissen, Meniskus gerissen, Außenbänder (an-)gerissen, Bluterguss im Knie, Wasser im Knie, Einblutungen in den Knochen, Muskelanriss etc. (die Liste was kaputt ist geht über 1,5 DIN A4 Seiten)..Zuerst muss entmüllt werden, sprich alle Fetzen der Bänder raus schneiden (das Kreuzband hängt im Moment zwischen den Knochen fest, deshalb kann ich das Bein auch nicht strecken), dann wird aus der Sehne, die über die Kniescheibe läuft, ein Stück entfernt (mit Knochen oben und unten) und dann entsprechend Ober- und Unterschenkel durchbohrt und die "Ersatzbänder" mit Schrauben in den Knochen geschraubt. Und somit dann das Knie (nach und nach) neu aufgebaut.



Man, man, man... drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du "schnell" wieder fit wirst!


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juli 2011)

Warum soll man das Luftvolumen vom Dämpfer verkleinern? Dadurch wird er doch nur progressiver. Canyon wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben einen HV RP23 einzubauen. 
Leider bin ich es noch nicht gefahren, aber seit Ihr mit dem Dämpfer federungsverhalten denn unzufrieden?
Ich hätte noch einen RP 23 "normal" in der gleichen Einbaulänge rumliegen, sollte man den dann mal probieren wenn man mit der Hinterbaufederung unzfrieden ist?


----------



## H1llnippler (1. Juli 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Danke für die Genesungswünsche
> 
> sorry für offtopic,
> @H1llnippler:Vordere Kreuzbänder gerissen, Meniskus gerissen, Außenbänder (an-)gerissen, Bluterguss im Knie, Wasser im Knie, Einblutungen in den Knochen, Muskelanriss etc. (die Liste was kaputt ist geht über 1,5 DIN A4 Seiten)..Zuerst muss entmüllt werden, sprich alle Fetzen der Bänder raus schneiden (das Kreuzband hängt im Moment zwischen den Knochen fest, deshalb kann ich das Bein auch nicht strecken), dann wird aus der Sehne, die über die Kniescheibe läuft, ein Stück entfernt (mit Knochen oben und unten) und dann entsprechend Ober- und Unterschenkel durchbohrt und die "Ersatzbänder" mit Schrauben in den Knochen geschraubt. Und somit dann das Knie (nach und nach) neu aufgebaut.



hei jei jei, aber fast o genau so wie meine kreuzband verletzung 2008 

das gibt 2 OP's, als erstes deine entmüllung die eigentlich den meniskus wieder soll beweglich machen, danach solltest du etwa 3 monate aufbau haben das der meniskus stabil ist für die Kreuzband OP.

2. teil, und da wurdest du richtig beraten ist die Kreuzband OP mit der_Patellasehne_ aber bitte darum ohne schrauben, besser für die heilung ist ein knochen block in form eines keils der auch gerade vom ansatzt der _Patellasehne _kommt.

sollte an die 6-8 monate arbeitsunfähigkeit sein  oder je nach typ 

jetzt ganz neuer scheiss in der heilung; frage nach ob sie das schon machen mit Eigenblutplasma behandlung

andere Snowboard profis die ich kenne hatte das, das beschleunigt die Heilung ums X fache aber evtl eine kostenfrage?


----------



## aicpr (1. Juli 2011)

nakNAK schrieb:


> nachdem ich mich ende mai anfang juni hier im forum beschwert habe, dass eben dieses bike in schwarz gerade ausverkauft ist, hat mir ein netter forumsuser seins angeboten. auftrag von ihm auf mich umgeschrieben. ging erstaunlich einfach: er hat meine kunden nummer angegeben, ich habe eine email erhalten, bestätigt und bezahlt.



Falls mir jemand sein goldenes ES8.0 größe M anbieten möchte bitte melden . 
Seit dem Tag an dem ich mich engültig entschieden habe es zu kaufen ist es ausverkauft.


----------



## BrotherMo (1. Juli 2011)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> hei jei jei, aber fast o genau so wie meine kreuzband verletzung 2008
> 
> das gibt 2 OP's, als erstes deine entmüllung die eigentlich den meniskus wieder soll beweglich machen, danach solltest du etwa 3 monate aufbau haben das der meniskus stabil ist für die Kreuzband OP.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry wenn ich mich einmische.... eigentlich ist die kreuzbandplastik aus der patellasehne nicht mehr "up to date". frag mal einen doc warum er nicht die oberschenkelbeugesehen (semitedinose (oder so)) für die plastik nimmt. ist stabiler sagt man(n)......


----------



## Bagaluti (1. Juli 2011)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich mich einmische.... eigentlich ist die kreuzbandplastik aus der patellasehne nicht mehr "up to date". frag mal einen doc warum er nicht die oberschenkelbeugesehen (semitedinose (oder so)) für die plastik nimmt. ist stabiler sagt man(n)......



...oder Canyon ob sie nicht noch ein Nadellager übrig haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aicpr (1. Juli 2011)

Da es wohl mit meinem 8.0 nix mehr wird bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir ein 7.0 kaufe. Schreibt doch noch was zum Monarch RT3. Funktioniert die Plattform ordentlich, gibts weiterhin probleme mit dem verhärten... 

Vielen dank.


----------



## gotboost (1. Juli 2011)

Grundsätzlich ist der Monarch ein Top Dämpfer, würd ihn dem Fox vorziehen. Man kann den Service auch selbst erledigen.


----------



## chupa (1. Juli 2011)

aicpr schrieb:


> Da es wohl mit meinem 8.0 nix mehr wird bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir ein 7.0 kaufe.



Im Outlet von Canyon gibt es grade 2 in M und 2 in L


----------



## eraser2704 (1. Juli 2011)

So, diesmal war meine Bestellung erfolgreich, hab eben das Geld überwiesen. KW 28 ist Liefertermin. Kann also jedem raten, regelmäßig nach Verfügbarkeiten zu schauen. Teilweise sind durch Stornierungen wohl sehr spärlich einzelne Strive wieder verfügbar. Wie z.B. in meinem Fall ein 8.0 L in schwarz gestern abend.

yay


----------



## aicpr (1. Juli 2011)

chupa schrieb:


> Im Outlet von Canyon gibt es grade 2 in M und 2 in L



Vielen vielen dank. Habs grad bestellt.


----------



## ticris (1. Juli 2011)

Ab jetzt gibt es das 7er Strive 150 billiger, für 1849. Offensichtlich laufen die 7er nicht so gut wie der Rest der Strives.


----------



## obmiT (1. Juli 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Ich werde langsam verrückt. Irgendwas an meinem Vorbau knackt wie ein Weltmeister und ich kann die Ursache nicht finden. Das Knacken tritt sehr oft auf, mehrere Male pro Minute, kann aber nicht direkt provoziert werden. Es tritt auf wie es will. Ich habe alle Schrauben kontrolliert, daran liegt es nicht. Der zweite nervige Mangel ist die extrem rubbelnde Voderradbremse. Mir scheint die Fertingungsqualität der Bremsscheibe war eher subotimal. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie viele Kilometer man fahren muss, bis die sich von alleine plangeschliffen hat? Das beinflusst zwar nicht die Fahrsicherheit, da man bei starker Verzögerung nichts davon merkt, aber beim leichten und mittleren Bremsen ist das Geruckel sehr nervig.
> 
> Letzteres Problem wird sich sicherlich mit der Zeit von alleine beheben, aber das ständige Knacken wird von alleine nicht verschwinden. Dabei habe ich gerade mal gar keine Lust das brandneue Rad nach nichtmal 100 km zurück zu Canyon zu schicken.



Mir ist mal aufgefallen dass Bremsscheiben oft Ölig sind wenn sie neu sind. Villeicht absichtlich als Schutz oder Reste von der Herstellung ....
Beim Auto werden immer die Bremsscheiben entfettet (Bremsenreiniger) vorm Einbau. Ich hab mir das fürs Rad abgeschaut. Doof nur wenn beim Zusammenbauen das nicht gemacht wurde und das Fett/Öl an die Beläge gekommen ist.

Außerdem hab ich mal bei einer Magurabremse beim Entlüften Öl drauf bekommen und dann hats auch so geruckelt. Bremsscheibe geputzt und neue Beläge drau und es war weg.

Und gegens Knarzen empfehl ich mal die Sendungen 18, 19 und 20 auf Bike-TV.cc an zu kucken.


----------



## Chicane (1. Juli 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Ich werde langsam verrückt. Irgendwas an meinem Vorbau knackt wie ein Weltmeister und ich kann die Ursache nicht finden. Das Knacken tritt sehr oft auf, mehrere Male pro Minute, kann aber nicht direkt provoziert werden. Es tritt auf wie es will. Ich habe alle Schrauben kontrolliert, daran liegt es nicht. Der zweite nervige Mangel ist die extrem rubbelnde Voderradbremse. Mir scheint die Fertingungsqualität der Bremsscheibe war eher subotimal. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie viele Kilometer man fahren muss, bis die sich von alleine plangeschliffen hat? Das beinflusst zwar nicht die Fahrsicherheit, da man bei starker Verzögerung nichts davon merkt, aber beim leichten und mittleren Bremsen ist das Geruckel sehr nervig.
> 
> Letzteres Problem wird sich sicherlich mit der Zeit von alleine beheben, aber das ständige Knacken wird von alleine nicht verschwinden. Dabei habe ich gerade mal gar keine Lust das brandneue Rad nach nichtmal 100 km zurück zu Canyon zu schicken.



Zum Knacken: Schrauben vom Vorbau mal fetten. Bei mir hat der Steuersatz bzw. der Kompressionsring geknackt, weil alles trocken war. Ggf. ausbauen, fetten und wieder zusammenbauen.

Zum Rubbeln: ist es das typische Rubbeln, sprich mehrmals pro Umdrehung? Oder eher pulsierend, sprich 1x pro Umdrehung? Weil bei Avid die Scheiben öfters mal unterschiedliche Stärken haben.




aicpr schrieb:


> Da es wohl mit meinem 8.0 nix mehr wird bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir ein 7.0 kaufe. Schreibt doch noch was zum Monarch RT3. Funktioniert die Plattform ordentlich, gibts weiterhin probleme mit dem verhärten...
> 
> Vielen dank.



Ich bin kein Fuchs-Freund, aber in der Dämpferklasse geht kein Weg am RP23 vorbei. Ich bin sowohl das Strive, als auch das AM mit dem RT3 gefahren. Der RP23 arbeitet einfach besser und geschmeidiger. Beim RT3 ist die Druckstufe sehr ausgeprägt. Dazu arbeitet die Plattform nicht so gut wie beim RP23, diese löst sehr ruckartig aus. Dazu kam eben noch das Verhärten bei schnellen Stößen. Mein RP23 liegt bereit und wird eingebaut sobald mein neues Lager kommt.

Wenn das Strive 7 nur noch 1850 kostet, kaufen, RT3 raus und verkaufen und einen RP23 rein.


----------



## gremlino (1. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche  Bin bei zwei Sport-Spezialisten, dank "Privat-Zusatz", denke das ich da in sehr guten Händen bin....



> Ab jetzt gibt es das 7er Strive 150 billiger, für 1849. Offensichtlich laufen die 7er nicht so gut wie der Rest der Strives.


Sorry, aber wenn es das Strive schon das ganze Jahr gegeben hätte, dann wäre das als "Midseason"-Modell vielleicht eine schöne und angebrachte Verkaufsstrategie gewesen.......da die meisten 7er ja noch nicht einmal 4Wochen (Erstauslieferung) ausgeliefert sind, finde ich das ist ein Schlag in Fresse für die Leute, die es bereits haben. Nicht wirklich fair....


----------



## obmiT (1. Juli 2011)

Als bei meinem 8.0er die Bestellung verdödelt wurde wurde mir auch sofort in 7.0er angeboten mit der Info das währ noch das einzigste was es gibt. Im Shop und bei einem anderen Berater gabs aber dann noch das 8.0er in M und das 9.0er in L und M.
Währe natürlich ne fiese Sache wenn durch solche Tricks Bestellungen umgelenkt werden auf Räder von denen es mehr gibt. Würde aber auch erklären warum es Plötzlich wieder bestimmte Modelle gibt.
Bin mal gespannt was im Karton ist. Bei der Geldeingansbestätigung stand die Auftragsnummer von dem Rad drauf was ich will. vll kommen auch 2 oder 3 Strive`s. (KW 28 solls kommen, KW 25 nochmal neu das richtige Telefonisch bestellt. Strornomail von den anderen Strive`s kahm keine)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolja_ (1. Juli 2011)

Gute Besserung, Gremlino!

Ich wollte noch mal vervollständigen, was ich begonnen hatte (Dämpfer im 7.0 direkt bei Auslieferung kaputt):
Ich habe den defekten Dämpfer am Tag nach dem Kauf (Dienstag, 31.05.) nach telefonischer Rücksprache zu Canyon zurückgeschickt, welchen diesen Aufgrund des Feiertags am 06.06. erhalten und direkt zu Rockshox geschickt haben. Die Lieferung eines Ersatzdämpfers/Austauschdämpfers wurde mit der Begründung abgelehnt, dass der aktuelle Lagerbestand auf 0 wäre. Auch eine Rücksprache mit dem Werkstattmeister hat nichts ergeben. Dann begann mein Urlaub (zum Glück ohne Rad) und am letzten Samstag, den 25.06. ist der neue Dämpfer angekommen. Ich habe einen neuen bekommen, wie ich es ehrlich gesagt auch erwartet habe. Den habe ich heute direkt bei Rückkehr aus dem Urlaub eingebaut und freue mich auf die Einweihungsrunde morgen!

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## schwed1 (1. Juli 2011)

Servus,

wie ist das mit dem verhärten des Dämpfers beim 7.0. Wird das mit der Zeit evtl. besser. Kolja, vielleicht kannst Du ja morgen mehr dazu sagen,wie sich das Verhärten auswirkt. Wäre super.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## Ratzfatz39 (1. Juli 2011)

Ich warte mal schön auf das Strive mit 180mm Federweg!!! Wird doch kommen,oder


----------



## swoosh999 (1. Juli 2011)

heute mein esx sl brown L in koblenz abgeholt.
am dienstag habe ich die mail bekommen, dass es zur abholung bereit steht.
da diese woche keine termine mehr frei waren habe ich mit der hotline vereinbart es ohne "beratung" (die eig. ein witz ist - bei meiner freundin mit nerve am dauerte sie 10min und der typ war sowas von unfreundlich) im bikeguard abzuholen. ein versand hätte mir nochmals zulange dauert...

nun liegt das gute teil hier - kurz aufgebaut und gleich wieder zerlegt.
langsam kommt mir der gedanke die monteure bei canyon haben ein motivations- und/oder zeitproblem:

-kein drehmoment bei der 270box hat gepasst
-der umwerfer war auf 3fach eingestellt, und das bei 2fach kurbel
darf nun morgen die anschläge kpl. neu einstellen
-hinteres schaltwerk - katastrophe !

das größte übel:
die reverb fährt nur ganz langsam bis etwa zur hälfe raus und bleibt dann stehen. die restlichen cm muss ich mit der hand nachhelfen.

das kann doch nicht sein !!!! sagt mir bitte nicht das ich sie erst noch entlüften muss ! (speed schraube habe ich schon hochgedreht...)

im anhang noch ein bild:
auf der linken seite sind "pedal washer" denke die soll´n die carbon kurbel schützen, richtig?
in der mitte und rechts sind teile die ich nicht zuordnen kann, ihr?

mfg und so...


----------



## Frypan (1. Juli 2011)

Ratzfatz39 schrieb:


> Ich warte mal schön auf das Strive mit 180mm Federweg!!! Wird doch kommen,oder



Gibts schon, nennt sich dann Torque


----------



## obmiT (1. Juli 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> -kein drehmoment bei der 270box hat gepasst



Zu fest oder zu locker?

Etwas falsch hat nix zu sagen. Kannst ja mal in so 1 Monat deine selbst richtig rein gedrehte Schrauben prüfen ob die genauso leicht raus gehen wie rein.


----------



## Kolja_ (1. Juli 2011)

Schwed1: verhärten? Ich weiß nicht, was damit gemeint ist. :???:


----------



## sirios (1. Juli 2011)

Servus!

Hab heute zugeschlagen und ein 7.0 in L direkt mitgenommen (sind ja auch inzwischen alle weg !). Dann hab ich die Kiste nach der ewigen Autofahrt daheim aufgebaut nur hab ich den Eindruck, dass die Kette zu wenig Spannung hat wenn ich vorne auf dem kleinen Blatt bin. Auf dem größeren ist es Top. Hat jemand ne Idee was ich da machen kann? Hab noch nie ne Kette am Fahrrad gespannt und hab auch null Plan ob das möglich ist oder ob ich die Kette kürzen muss...?

danke schonmal!

Ansonsten muss ich sagen: Hammer Bike ! Habs schon durch mein Kuhkaff gequält und über die BMX Strecke gejagt, schlägt sich gut !

LG

Sebastian


----------



## alexhoring (2. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Hab heute zugeschlagen und ein 7.0 in L direkt mitgenommen (sind ja auch inzwischen alle weg !). Dann hab ich die Kiste nach der ewigen Autofahrt daheim aufgebaut nur hab ich den Eindruck, dass die Kette zu wenig Spannung hat wenn ich vorne auf dem kleinen Blatt bin. Auf dem größeren ist es Top. Hat jemand ne Idee was ich da machen kann? Hab noch nie ne Kette am Fahrrad gespannt und hab auch null Plan ob das möglich ist oder ob ich die Kette kürzen muss...?
> 
> ...



Siehe mal Post #1320 & #1324, vielleicht hast du ja das gleiche Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferdolino (2. Juli 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> das größte übel:
> die reverb fährt nur ganz langsam bis etwa zur hälfe raus und bleibt dann stehen. die restlichen cm muss ich mit der hand nachhelfen.
> 
> das kann doch nicht sein !!!! sagt mir bitte nicht das ich sie erst noch entlüften muss ! (speed schraube habe ich schon hochgedreht...)



Hab da ein ähnliches Problem mit der Reverb. Geht in der ersten Hälfte nur ganz langsam bis gar nicht raus. (Speed Schraube auch schon ganz hochgedreht)

Bin jetzt am Überlegen was ich machen soll. Hab leider kein Bleed Kit und zum Entlüften einschicken möchte ich tunlichst vermeiden.
Braucht man dazu eigentlich das originale Bleed Kit von Rock Shox, oder geht das auch irgendwie anders (Adapter Gewinde)?

Grüße!


----------



## H1llnippler (2. Juli 2011)

so habe meins seit gestern auch  und zum glück hat die freundin noch rasch die shipment dokumente gelesen, sonst hätte ich jetzt ein Yellowstone zuhause 

Für alle Schweizer wo noch die Einfuhr vorsich haben

Ausfuhrkassenzettel nur beim Deutschen Zoll abstempeln Lassen.

http://www.traildevils.ch/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7907&page=1


----------



## H1llnippler (2. Juli 2011)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich mich einmische.... eigentlich ist die kreuzbandplastik aus der patellasehne nicht mehr "up to date". frag mal einen doc warum er nicht die oberschenkelbeugesehen (semitedinose (oder so)) für die plastik nimmt. ist stabiler sagt man(n)......



nene, genau umgekehrt da wurde gremlino gut beraten 

die oberschenkelsehne hat nur den vorteil das die beweglichkeit schneller einstellt, da die sehne dehnbarer ist aber denn nachteil hat das das Knie schnell locker wird und das die Arthrose beschleunigt

aber sie wird gerne Bei fussball profis gemacht, da ihre gesundheit salob gesagt dem Verein ziemlich wurst ist in denn Jahren danach und der spieler so schnell wie möglich weg transferiert wird 

Snowboarder müssen ja auch mehr einstecken als die Mädchen auf dem grünen teppich  u natürlich auch Mountainbiker


----------



## pionier1981 (2. Juli 2011)

So ein Mist 

Mal kurz nicht im Outlet nachgeschaut und wieder ein paar Strives rausgegangen...und ich war zu langsam


Naja, muss halt am Ball bleiben....

Werd nächste Woche mal nach KO fahren und hab vieleicht dort mehr Glück..

Schönes Wochenende...


----------



## pionier1981 (2. Juli 2011)

Wie schwer ist eigentlich das 8.0 wirklich??
Wie beim 9.0 600gr schwerer als von canyon angegeben...
Danke !!!


----------



## Spiike (2. Juli 2011)

Ferdolino schrieb:


> Hab da ein ähnliches Problem mit der Reverb. Geht in der ersten Hälfte nur ganz langsam bis gar nicht raus. (Speed Schraube auch schon ganz hochgedreht)
> 
> Bin jetzt am Überlegen was ich machen soll. Hab leider kein Bleed Kit und zum Entlüften einschicken möchte ich tunlichst vermeiden.
> Braucht man dazu eigentlich das originale Bleed Kit von Rock Shox, oder geht das auch irgendwie anders (Adapter Gewinde)?
> ...


 

Hallo Strivers

@Reverb Probleme
Versucht mal die Sattelklemme ein wenig zu lösen!!

Bei mir wurde die Sattelklemme zu fest angezogen, so dass die Reverb nur bis zur Hälfte rauskam.

Ich hab mein Strive am Donnerstag in Koblenz abgeholt nach 9 monatigen warten.

Obwohl ich viel zu spät kam (erst kurz vor Ladenschluss) wurde ich äusserst zuvorkommend und kompetent bedient! 

Zum Bike: nach kleiner aber Aussagekräftiger Testfahrt:
Allgemeiner eindruck einfach nur geil!!!  (habe am Do. erstmal ein Strive live gesehen)

Uphill besser als erhofft!!! 
Downhill TipTop, trotz fehlender Feineinstellung der Federung!

Bike ist nachgewogen 700g schwerer als angegeben, d.h. 13.6 Kg statt 12.9 Kg in der Grösse M! 

Zur Grösse:
Ich bin 174 cm mit SL 80 und habe ein M.
War lange im Zweifel ob das gut passt, da das System mir eigentlich ein S empfohlen hatte.
Aber die Wahl war weise, passt wie angegossen!!! 

@Gremlino Gute Besserung!! Mit Geduld und Fleiss kommst schon gut!!!
auch ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren eine ähnliche Situation, resp. 
noch heftigere Diagnose und heute bin ich fîtter als je zuvor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ewoodster (2. Juli 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Zum Knacken: Schrauben vom Vorbau mal fetten. Bei mir hat der Steuersatz bzw. der Kompressionsring geknackt, weil alles trocken war. Ggf. ausbauen, fetten und wieder zusammenbauen.
> 
> Zum Rubbeln: ist es das typische Rubbeln, sprich mehrmals pro Umdrehung? Oder eher pulsierend, sprich 1x pro Umdrehung? Weil bei Avid die Scheiben öfters mal unterschiedliche Stärken haben.



Hallo Chicane,
danke für die Tipps. 

Ich werde gleich eine Runde im Pfälzer Wald drehen und mir danach den Vorbau mal vorknöpfen. Ich muss mir allerdings erst noch Montagefett besorgen, bin ja erst MTB Anfänger und nich nicht so gut ausgestattet.

Die Bremse pulsiert einmal pro Umdrehung. Ich vermute schlechte Fertigungstoleranzen. Nun habe ich keine leider Ahnung, ob sich das mit der Zeit wieder legt, oder ob ich die Scheibe reklamieren soll.


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (2. Juli 2011)

Schön, daß Ihr Euch schon alle mit Anbau-, Zubehör-, Austauschteilen und Knacks-Problemen beschäftigen könnt!

Ich warte immer noch auf mein seit Dezember bestelltes 9.0er!
Letzte gebrochene Termin-Versprechung mit Trost-Block ohne Brille war Kw 24? Die ist ja nun auch schon lange rum...

@Canyon_Verkauf: wäre super, wenn Ihr Euch da auch mal kümmern würdet, die Hotline gibt ja leider keinerlei Terminauskunft. Sogar meine Geduld ist begrenzt.

Bin ich hier der Einzige "Früh-Besteller", der immer noch auf sein Bike warten muß??


----------



## obmiT (2. Juli 2011)

Ferdolino schrieb:


> Bin jetzt am Überlegen was ich machen soll. Hab leider kein Bleed Kit und zum Entlüften einschicken möchte ich tunlichst vermeiden.
> Braucht man dazu eigentlich das originale Bleed Kit von Rock Shox, oder geht das auch irgendwie anders (Adapter Gewinde)?
> 
> Grüße!



So wies aussieht ists ähnlich wie das Avid Bleed Kit. Ist ja auch alles die gleiche Firma (Avid, Sram, Rock Shox, Truvativ)
Villeicht hast Zugriff  auf sowas. Da ja am Strive Avid Bremsen sind solte man sich überlegen sowas eh zu besorgen.


----------



## gremlino (2. Juli 2011)

> im anhang noch ein bild:
> auf der linken seite sind "pedal washer" denke die soll´n die carbon kurbel schützen, richtig?
> in der mitte und rechts sind teile die ich nicht zuordnen kann, ihr?


ja, sind die Unterlegscheiben für die Padale. Das andere sind die Adapter für unterschiedliche Hinterbaubreiten vom Easton LRS. Da müsste bei den Anleitungen irgendwo ein ensprechender Zettel sein, da sind die Dinger abgebildet.



> -der umwerfer war auf 3fach eingestellt, und das bei 2fach kurbel


das ist doch eigentlich Latte, weil die XTR Shifter doch auf zweifach gestellt sind.. 



> langsam kommt mir der gedanke die monteure bei canyon haben ein motivations- und/oder zeitproblem:


Was mich wundert, der Name des Monteurs steht doch im Bericht drin, das es hier noch keine Liste mit den Namen gibt - und wer wie wo was falsch gemacht hat 



> dass die Kette zu wenig Spannung hat wenn ich vorne auf dem kleinen Blatt bin. Auf dem größeren ist es Top. Hat jemand ne Idee was ich da machen kann?


 So ganz einfach nicht fahren  Vorne klein und hinten klein fährt man genausowenig wie vorne groß und hinten groß. Das Schaltwerk hat nur begrenzte "Kapazität" zum spannen.


@AMfaenger2010: du kriegst gleich mal eine PN von mir, vielleicht hilft das ja


----------



## Markdierk (2. Juli 2011)

die rechnung ist ganz einfach: jeder der ne brille durch die wartezeit bekommt, bei dem muss an den drehmomenten gespart werden


----------



## Happy-Dog (2. Juli 2011)

Gerade war bei mir DHL und hat was schönes gebracht!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (2. Juli 2011)

Spiike schrieb:


> Bike ist nachgewogen 700g schwerer als angegeben, d.h. 13.6 Kg statt 12.9 Kg in der Grösse M!



inkl. pedale? die sind ja in den angaben nicht mit einberechnet


----------



## swoosh999 (2. Juli 2011)

gremlino schrieb:
			
		

> das ist doch eigentlich Latte, weil die XTR Shifter doch auf zweifach gestellt sind..



wenn aber, wie bei mir umwerfer UND shifter auf 3fach eingestellt sind, wird´s blöd ! d.h. wenn ich am großen blatt bin kann ich die kette über´n bash schmeißen...den shifter einfach auf 2fach stellen geht nicht, da ich damit mein kleines kettenblatt "sperren" würde und nur noch das große zur verfügung hätte, sprich es muss alles nue eingestellt werden !


----------



## benvolio (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo an alle,
überleg mir auch in der nächsten Saison ein Strive zuzulegen und verfolge den Thread hier mit euren Erfahrungen schon seit Anfang an.

Es wurde zwar in einem Beitrag mal bemängelt das bei Schlamm am Hinterreifen dieser bald am Rahmen schleift bzw. zusetzt - aber wie gross ist der Abstand den wirklich? (Rahmen bzw. Strebe).
Fotos wäre aus eine guten Perspektive auch sehr willkommen,
Danke!

Noch viel Spass mit euren Bikes,

lg


----------



## Spiike (2. Juli 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> inkl. pedale? die sind ja in den angaben nicht mit einberechnet


 

Leider NEIN!!  inkl. Pedale wiegt mein Bike 14.2Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (2. Juli 2011)

Hast du braun oder schwarz? 
Gewicht wird in schwarz angegeben weil leichter - braun ist Lack und ein paar hundert Gramm schwerer


----------



## doc_snyder (2. Juli 2011)

hoi, hab mein Strive jetzt seit 2 Wochen, und bin begeistert.
hier mal paar Eindrücke:

Nach der ersten kurzen Runde im Wald hab ich festgestellt, dass ich schon über 80% des Federwegs hinten ausgenutzt hatte obwohl ich keine grossen Drops etc. gemacht habe. Der Dämpfer wurde zwar in Koblenz beim Abholen eingestellt, aber wohl viel zu weich. Propedal nutze ich nie. Ich habe jetzt hinten 150 psi draufgegeben, jetzt wippt auch nix mehr und er federd trotzdem alles ordentlich weg. Für Bikepark würde ich sogar noch höher gehen.
Am Ende der ersten Runde ist dann noch ein Pedal abgefallen. Hat das Mädel in Koblenz wohl die Schraube nicht richtig angezogen 

Nach dem ersten Tuning hab ich dann erstmal eine 40 km Tour damit gezogen. Falls es jmd kennt, die MTB-Strecke "Pur" im Saarland (40 km), eine CC Strecke mit ein paar netten kurzen Singletrails und auch paar kniffligen Stellen und kurzen aber heftigen Anstiegen. Ging mit dem Bike ohne Probleme, unter massivem Gebrauch der Absenkfunktion der Talas.
Ohne die wäre das Bike bergauf imho unfahrbar. Variosattelstütze ist ein nettes Gimmick, die hab ich aber weniger benutzt als erwartet. Aber im Saarland sind die Abfahrten einfach nicht lang und steil genug, da lohnt es sich nicht.

Etwas später bin ich dann in einen Mini-Bikepark bei Saarbrücken um mal ein paar Drops und Kicker mitzunehmen. Hier merkt man erst wofür das Teil gemacht ist. Man sitzt in dem Ding in den Abfahrten wie in einer Harley. Nur die Sprünge kriege ich noch nicht so richtig auf die Reihe, aber ich denk man muss sich einfach an den sensiblen Hinterbau gewöhnen. Ich war vorher nur mit Hardtail unterwegs.

Mein Fazit: Es ist mmn eher ein tourentauglicher Downhiller als ein robuster Tourer und damit genau das, was ich wollte. Mit dem tiefen Schwerpunkt fühlt man sich ultra kompakt auf dem Trail. Tourentauglich es das Ding nur mit abgesenkter Gabel. Nem Tourenfahrer würde ich eher zu nem Nerve raten, aber das muss jeder selber wissen  Ein kleines Ärgernis ist es, dieses "Herzstück" unten, bestehend aus Umwerfer, Dämpfer, Kurbel und 270 Grad Box, zu reinigen. Das sifft nach ner Tour komplett zu, dass ich echt Angst hab, dass das Material leidet.
Vll entwirft Canyon ja mal nen kleinen Mudguard der da bissel Abhilfe schafft? Oder hat mal einer das Ding fürs Cube Fritzz an ein Strive geschnallt?


----------



## Happy-Dog (2. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Hab gerade mal mein Strive gewogen und bin auf 13,45 kg gekommen.Ohne Pedale.
Model ESX 9.0 SL braun.

Bin gerade die erste runde vorm Haus gefahren,einfach toll das Bike!


----------



## gremlino (2. Juli 2011)

Happy-Dog schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab gerade mal mein Strive gewogen und bin auf 13,45 kg gekommen.Ohne Pedale.
> Model ESX 9.0 SL braun.
> ...



Rahmengröße?


----------



## Happy-Dog (2. Juli 2011)

Sorry, ist vor lauter Euphorie total unter gegangen!

Ist ein - M -


----------



## Radonpiranha (2. Juli 2011)

benvolio schrieb:


> Es wurde zwar in einem Beitrag mal bemängelt das bei Schlamm am Hinterreifen dieser bald am Rahmen schleift bzw. zusetzt - aber wie gross ist der Abstand den wirklich? (Rahmen bzw. Strebe).
> lg



Der Beitrag war von mir, der abstand Reifen (mitte profil) zur strebe ist ca 7mm und an den Randflächen vom reifen vllt. 5mm (höchstens). Aber ich habe auch geschrieben das es wahrscheinlich nur bei Stark Lehmhaltigem Bogen auftritt! Aber das Hinterrad war komplett zu, Vorderrad währe evtl. auch noch zu gegangen, weil sich schon Schlamm an den Standrohren sammelte. Also wie ich schon sagte einfach Lehmigen Boden umfahren (wenn möglich^^)


----------



## T!ll (2. Juli 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> wenn aber, wie bei mir umwerfer UND shifter auf 3fach eingestellt sind, wird´s blöd ! d.h. wenn ich am großen blatt bin kann ich die kette über´n bash schmeißen...den shifter einfach auf 2fach stellen geht nicht, da ich damit mein kleines kettenblatt "sperren" würde und nur noch das große zur verfügung hätte, sprich es muss alles nue eingestellt werden !



oberen Endanschlag am Umwerfer zudrehen, fertig.


----------



## Spiike (2. Juli 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Hast du braun oder schwarz?
> Gewicht wird in schwarz angegeben weil leichter - braun ist Lack und ein paar hundert Gramm schwerer


 

ich hab ein schwarzes!


----------



## swoosh999 (2. Juli 2011)

Happy-Dog schrieb:


> Sorry, ist vor lauter Euphorie total unter gegangen!
> 
> Ist ein - M -



ESX SL größe L brown digital gewogene 13,45 kg ohne pedale,
allerdings bereits auf tubeless umgerüstet.

btw. TL war natürlich auch wieder nicht der bringer. die TL-ventile haben keinen herausschraubbaren core, d.h. die notubes-sprtize ist für´n a**** 
hat aber trotzdem alles wunderbar geklappt !

ps. reverb funzt nachdem ich wie beschrieben die sattelklemme etwas lockerer hab - besten dank !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (2. Juli 2011)

Ist das umrüsten auf TL ein großer Akt? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein Strive (wenn ich es denn endlich mal bekomme) auch auf TL umzurüsten. Habe aber noch nicht den richtigen "Plan" davon, was alles dafür noch zusätzlich benötigt wird. Eingefallen ist mir Dichtmilch bzw Dichtmittel, TL Ventile (werden glaube ich mitgeliefert, hatte ich hier mal gelesen). Felge und Reifen sind ja TL Ready. Dann kanns doch eigentlich losgehen, oder habe ich was vergessen?


----------



## gremlino (2. Juli 2011)

treten ja echt ein paar Schwankungen auf, interessant..... ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:

gremlino - ESX9.0SL schwarz L: 13,6kg
Spiike - ESX9.0SL schwarz M: 13,6kg
swoosh999 - ESX9.0SL braun L tubeless: 13,45kg
Happy-Dog - ESX9.0SL braun M: 13,45kg

ohne Pedale............


----------



## brokenarmsdude (2. Juli 2011)

alleine die alberts können ja schon zusammen um 100g+ schwanken, das addiert sich dann halt auf...


----------



## swoosh999 (2. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Ist das umrüsten auf TL ein großer Akt? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein Strive (wenn ich es denn endlich mal bekomme) auch auf TL umzurüsten. Habe aber noch nicht den richtigen "Plan" davon, was alles dafür noch zusätzlich benötigt wird. Eingefallen ist mir Dichtmilch bzw Dichtmittel, TL Ventile (werden glaube ich mitgeliefert, hatte ich hier mal gelesen). Felge und Reifen sind ja TL Ready. Dann kanns doch eigentlich losgehen, oder habe ich was vergessen?



dichtmilch, spüliwasser und kompressor (evtl. tankstelle) und es kann losgehen. dichtband oder rim-strip brauchst bei den haven nicht.

achja, reifenheber wäre ratsam


----------



## schwed1 (2. Juli 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Schwed1: verhärten? Ich weiß nicht, was damit gemeint ist. :???:


 
Servus,

einige Seiten vorher war die Rede, dass der Monarch sich bei kleineren Stößen verhärtet und das Bike sich anfühlt wie Harttail.

Gruß schwed


----------



## brokenarmsdude (2. Juli 2011)

Copyight @ El_Duderino , Danke dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obmiT (2. Juli 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Copyight @ El_Duderino , Danke dafür!


Tolles Foto und tolles Model


----------



## Ferdolino (2. Juli 2011)

Reverb Problem:
Habe jetzt versucht die Sattelklemme etwas zu lösen, hilft leider nicht. Kann mir aber auch nicht ganz erklären, was das mit der Funktion der Stütze zu tun haben soll? Bitte um Erklärung. 

Seit dem ersten Versuch ist es meiner Meinung nach noch schlimmer geworden und der Remote-Hebel hat nun die Hälfte des Weges Spiel. Bei Betätigung bewegt sich die Stütze kaum mehr und sie lässt sich auch sehr schwer hineindrücken.

Habe auch einen direkten Vergleich mit einer einwandfrei funktionierenden Reverb, da ein Bekannter auch ein Strive hat.

Ich hoffe sie ist nicht kaputt und das Problem lässt sich mit Entlüften lösen. 



obmiT schrieb:


> So wies aussieht ists ähnlich wie das Avid Bleed Kit. Ist ja auch alles die gleiche Firma (Avid, Sram, Rock Shox, Truvativ)
> Villeicht hast Zugriff  auf sowas. Da ja am Strive Avid Bremsen sind solte man sich überlegen sowas eh zu besorgen.



Gute Idee! Vielen Dank!
Kann vielleich jemand bestätigen, dass das Avid Bleed Kit und das von Rock Shox die gleichen Gewinde am Adapter haben?
Kann man ein beliebiges 2,5 WT Gabelöl verwenden oder muss es das von Rock Shox sein?

Grüße!


----------



## obmiT (2. Juli 2011)

Ferdolino schrieb:


> Kann vielleich jemand bestätigen, dass das Avid Bleed Kit und das von Rock Shox die gleichen Gewinde am Adapter haben?
> 
> 
> Grüße!



So sehen sie aus. http://www.bikediscount.com/idoc/images/SAO.ITEM_M/6135-Avid_Bleed_Kit_400_0_1_20087311750.jpg
und http://www.comparecyclegear.com/img...s-pads/rockshox-bleed-kit-for-reverb-xloc.jpg
Ich kann wenn alles klappt in KW 28 kucken ob es passt. Avid Beed kit hab ich nur das Strive noch nicht.

Aber gut reinigen weil das eine benutzt Bremsflüssigkeit und das andere glaub Öl.


----------



## Ferdolino (2. Juli 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> So sehen sie aus. http://www.bikediscount.com/idoc/images/SAO.ITEM_M/6135-Avid_Bleed_Kit_400_0_1_20087311750.jpg
> und http://www.comparecyclegear.com/img...s-pads/rockshox-bleed-kit-for-reverb-xloc.jpg
> Ich kann wenn alles klappt in KW 28 kucken ob es passt. Avid Beed kit hab ich nur das Strive noch nicht.
> 
> Aber gut reinigen weil das eine benutzt Bremsflüssigkeit und das andere glaub Öl.



Danke! Hab mir auch schon Bilder von den Dingern angeschaut aber auf deinen kann man die Messingteile mit dem Gewinde besser erkennen. Sehen doch sehr gleich aus.
Werde mir mal am Montag das Avid Kit besorgen, fahre nämlich nächste Woche auf Bikeurlaub und da sollte die Stütze schon funktionieren.
Werde dann berichten ob es geklappt hat.

Grüße!


----------



## omoser (2. Juli 2011)

Falls euch interessiert wie sich eine 170er gabel im strive macht:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/192678

Werde morgen noch fotos bei Tageslicht machen. Sorry fuer die schlechten Aufnahmen.

ist eine Lyrik RC2DH. Die Talas hab ich sofort rausgeschmissen, einmal coil immer coil 

Falls jemand die Talas haben will, ich haette nun eine abzugeben.


----------



## Ewoodster (2. Juli 2011)

Ferdolino schrieb:


> Reverb Problem:
> Habe jetzt versucht die Sattelklemme etwas zu lösen, hilft leider nicht. Kann mir aber auch nicht ganz erklären, was das mit der Funktion der Stütze zu tun haben soll? Bitte um Erklärung.
> 
> Seit dem ersten Versuch ist es meiner Meinung nach noch schlimmer geworden und der Remote-Hebel hat nun die Hälfte des Weges Spiel. Bei Betätigung bewegt sich die Stütze kaum mehr und sie lässt sich auch sehr schwer hineindrücken.
> ...


Vielleicht ist der Luftdruck zu gering? Nimm die Reverb mal raus. Ganz unten im Schaft ist ein Ventil, an dem du mit der Dämpferpumpe den Druck verstellen kannst. Keine Ahnung ob das hilft, aber probieren kostet nix...


----------



## sirios (2. Juli 2011)

Servus!

Da heute herrliches Wetter war um durch die Gegend zu "Striven" (man beachte das Wortspiel ) gibts auch mal Bilder von mir . In der Wassertrete hab ich meine Füße etwas gekühlt .




 

 



Gruß

Sebastian​


----------



## Ferdolino (2. Juli 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Luftdruck zu gering? Nimm die Reverb mal raus. Ganz unten im Schaft ist ein Ventil, an dem du mit der Dämpferpumpe den Druck verstellen kannst. Keine Ahnung ob das hilft, aber probieren kostet nix...



Wie hoch sollte der Luftdruck sein?


----------



## RolfK (2. Juli 2011)

Steht an dem Ventil, ich glaub 250psi wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2011)

Habe heute meinen Rahmen bekommen und heute abend mit dem Aufbau begonnen. Soeben bin ich fertig geworden und gleich gewogen mit 2,4 Rubber Queen, Fox Talas 180 Saint Schaltwerk und schwerem Sattel 14,1 KG. Mit Fat Albert wären es ca. 13,8 KG. gewicht ist schon mal voll in Ordnung. Den Rest sehen wir morgen auf dem Trail.
p.s. es sieht schon Geil aus wie es da steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (2. Juli 2011)

also meine herren von canyon:
das blasenfreie aufkleben der schutzfolien müssen wir noch üben !

das fahrradzertifikat hab ich mir mal genauer angeschaut:
"..gepackt am 15.juni 2011" !!
schauen die sich den verpackten bikeguard nochmal 2 wochen in der lagerhalle an...n/c

heute erste kleine tour. viel kann ich noch nicht sagen, hab mich eher dem dämpfersetup gewidmet:
gabel 70psi/dämpfer 220psi bei 95kg incl. ausrüstung bei 25% sag.
dämpfer gibt mir noch zuviel frei..werde morgen mal werte um die 240psi probieren...

ps. in der schachtel waren noch weiße züge.
für was die sind kann ich mir nur denken:
zum wechseln der innenverlegten züge, richtig?

mfg und so...


----------



## swoosh999 (2. Juli 2011)

Ferdolino schrieb:


> Reverb Problem:
> 
> Kann vielleich jemand bestätigen, dass das Avid Bleed Kit und das von Rock Shox die gleichen Gewinde am Adapter haben?
> Kann man ein beliebiges 2,5 WT Gabelöl verwenden oder muss es das von Rock Shox sein?
> ...



avid bleed kit passt ! ebenso formular. habe meine ehem. the one auch mit avid kit entlüftet...anschluss für die reverb ist der gleiche.

gabelöl 2.5wt "hersteller egal" und es kann losgehen...


----------



## Happy-Dog (2. Juli 2011)

@swoosh999
schau mal unten am Umwerfer


----------



## swoosh999 (2. Juli 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> oberen Endanschlag am Umwerfer zudrehen, fertig.



dann hab ich aber am shifter immernoch 2 schaltvorgänge.
der shifter lässt sich nur nach unten abgrenzen, heißt man kann den shifter (in meinem fall) nur auf 2fach (1 schaltvorgang) umstellen wenn ich am großen blatt bin - das kleine blatt ist dann durch die umstellung 3fach auf 2fach nicht mehr schaltbar.


----------



## swoosh999 (2. Juli 2011)

Happy-Dog schrieb:


> schau mal unten am Umwerfer



ich sehe eine ominöse weiße schalthülle 

btw. an die zugschraube kommt man ja "göttlich" hin !


----------



## Ferdolino (3. Juli 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> avid bleed kit passt ! ebenso formular. habe meine ehem. the one auch mit avid kit entlüftet...anschluss für die reverb ist der gleiche.
> 
> gabelöl 2.5wt "hersteller egal" und es kann losgehen...



Ausgezeichnet! Vielen Dank! 

@RolfK: Werd ich dann auch gleich mal überprüfen. Danke!


----------



## Kolja_ (3. Juli 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> einige Seiten vorher war die Rede, dass der Monarch sich bei kleineren Stößen verhärtet und das Bike sich anfühlt wie Harttail.
> 
> Gruß schwed


Ah, okay. Ich werde das mal im Auge behalten und sollte mein Hardtail-verwöhnter Hintern so etwas bemerken, werde ich mich melden.

Die Jungfernfahrt gestern war übrigens super! Das Bike hat mir einiges mehr an Sicherheit auf den Trails gegeben, weil es so gut wie alles wegschluckt, was vorher ungefedert bei mir angekommen ist. Zwei sonst immer ausgelassene Kicker liefen direkt wie geschmiert! Bin sehr zufrieden! 

Eine Frage habe ich allerdings zum Monarch (man korrigiere mich bitte, wenn ich was falsches schreibe): der blaue Hebel stellt die Druckstufe in drei Stufen ein: 
Hebel auf "min" = Floodgate zu (bzw. fast zu), d.h. wenig wippen beim Treten.
Hebel auf "mid" = Floodgate in Mittelstellung
Hebel auf "max" = Floodgate ganz offen, d.h. maximale Federung zum bergab fahren.

Ist das korrekt? Die Bedienungsanleitung des Monarch verwirrt mich leider und bei der ersten Ausfahrt konnte ich ehrlich gesagt keinen großen Unterschied feststellen. 

Danke und Gruß
Kolja


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2011)

Meins Größe S, nur der Rahmen und die Sattelstütze ist neu der Rest war vom Vorgänger.
Gewicht 14,5, zwar etwas schwerer wie der Rest hier aber das Bike muss bergab richtig arbeiten.



Pedale und Sattel werden noch getauscht.


----------



## Ewoodster (3. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Meins Größe S, nur der Rahmen und die Sattelstütze ist neu der Rest war vom Vorgänger.
> Gewicht 14,5, zwar etwas schwerer wie der Rest hier aber das Bike muss bergab richtig arbeiten.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde dir eine Kettenführung sehr ans Herz legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2011)

Bin nicht so der Kettenführungs Fan, aber bei bedarf kommt natürlich eine Shaman ran.


----------



## Radonpiranha (3. Juli 2011)

Ist laut Canyon jetzt eine 180er Gabel erlaubtâ¦ ich mein gelesen zu haben die dÃ¼rfte man nicht rein machen?!

Ach Ã¼brigensâ¦ meine Reverb hattte Ã¼ber 300PSI unten im ventil drin! Ich hab dann man auf die Standart 250PSI abgelassen und tata sie geht super Smooth und leicht rein


----------



## rage_ (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken auf ein Strive umzurÃ¼sten, und nun steht natÃ¼rlich die Frage nach dem Modell im Raum. Preislich wollte ich nicht Ã¼ber die 8.0er Version hinaus, nun ist meine Frage natÃ¼rlich ob sich die fast 600 â¬ Mehrkosten im Gegensatz zum 7.0er wesentlich bemerkbar machen bei einem AnfÃ¤nger/Fortgeschrittenem Fahrer(Jetzt mal abgesehen vom Gewicht und der VariosattelstÃ¼tze). WÃ¤re super wenn mir da der ein oder andere ein paar Efahrungswerte mitteilen kÃ¶nnte. Danke schonmal!


----------



## Markdierk (3. Juli 2011)

Ich würde das Geld auf jeden Fall investieren. Das Fox_Fahrwerk, vorallem der Dämpfer machen sich schon bezahlt, dazu ne Vario ... Kannst aber auch das 7er kaufen und dann Dinge wie den LRS in nen ZTR tauschen.


----------



## heckenheini (3. Juli 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Ah, okay. Ich werde das mal im Auge behalten und sollte mein Hardtail-verwöhnter Hintern so etwas bemerken, werde ich mich melden.
> 
> Die Jungfernfahrt gestern war übrigens super! Das Bike hat mir einiges mehr an Sicherheit auf den Trails gegeben, weil es so gut wie alles wegschluckt, was vorher ungefedert bei mir angekommen ist. Zwei sonst immer ausgelassene Kicker liefen direkt wie geschmiert! Bin sehr zufrieden!
> 
> ...



Genau andersrum.
Also "min." für minimalen Plattformeffekt und "max." für maximale Plattform.
Zumindest glaub ich das, so'n mörder Unterschied merkt man ja leider nicht.
Und in der "Bedienungsanleitung" stehts einfach nicht drin.


----------



## swoosh999 (3. Juli 2011)

Thema ISGC:
Jetzt ist die Verwirrung perfekt !

Erstmal hier zum vergleich:
http://www.pricepoint.com/TechPages/TECH_Page_ISCG_Etype.htm

Auf der Canyon-HP steht unter Service:
Canyon Rahmen haben keine ISCG05 und keine ISCG03 Aufnahme direkt am Rahmen. Um Bauteile mit ISCG05 Standard zu montieren, ist eine Adapterplatte nötig.

Beim Troque steht:
ISCG-*05*-AUFNAHME
FÜR FREIE ANTRIEBSWAHL

Fakt ist das Strive hat eine ISCG OLD Aufnahme !!
Habe eben nachgemessen: 47,8 mm !

Somt darf ich meine Stinger erstmal umbestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (3. Juli 2011)

hat schon jemand das 7er strive gewogen? stimmen die 14,3kg ohne pedale?
offenbar dÃ¼rfte das 7er der ladenhÃ¼ter sein, immerhin ists gerade um 150â¬ billiger geworden. 
wie ist das fahrwerk vom 7er, vorallem die hinterbauperformance?? wenn man hier den foreneintrÃ¤gen glauben schenken darf, rauscht der fox rp23 nur so durch den fw, was ja von zu wenig druckstufendÃ¤mpfung respektive einer zu groÃen luftkammer herrÃ¼hren dÃ¼rfte. 
der rs monarch ist ja ohnenhin etwas straffer gedÃ¤mpft, vielleicht gibts beim 7er das problem nicht.. kann wer was dazu sagen??


----------



## Ewoodster (3. Juli 2011)

rage_ schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken auf ein Strive umzurüsten, und nun steht natürlich die Frage nach dem Modell im Raum. Preislich wollte ich nicht über die 8.0er Version hinaus, nun ist meine Frage natürlich ob sich die fast 600  Mehrkosten im Gegensatz zum 7.0er wesentlich bemerkbar machen bei einem Anfänger/Fortgeschrittenem Fahrer(Jetzt mal abgesehen vom Gewicht und der Variosattelstütze). Wäre super wenn mir da der ein oder andere ein paar Efahrungswerte mitteilen könnte. Danke schonmal!


Die 650 Aufpreis ist das 8.0 meiner Meinung nach nicht wert. 500  Differenz waren gerade noch ok, aber nach der Preissenkung 
ist das 7.0 das bessere Angebot. Einfach ne Reverb rein und gut ist. Wenn der Monarch nicht so toll sein soll, wie einige hier berichten, kannst du den immer noch verkaufen und den Rp 23 nachrüsten.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. Juli 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Thema ISGC:
> Jetzt ist die Verwirrung perfekt !
> 
> Erstmal hier zum vergleich:
> ...



Da ist doch ne Adapterplatte in einer der Tüten, die müsste iscg 05 sein


----------



## swoosh999 (3. Juli 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Da ist doch ne Adapterplatte in einer der Tüten, die müsste iscg 05 sein



das ist richtig. leider ist dann aber bei montage des adapters der abstand zum umwerfer so gering, dass sie sich beim einfedern berühren...


----------



## Neubauer85 (3. Juli 2011)

Hi,
weiß jemand ob nächste Woche die ersten ESX 9.0 LTD raus gehen oder ob es wieder mal zu unverhofften Verzögerungen kommt. 
Kann ja mal vorkommen bei Canyon!!!


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2011)

Funktioniert bei euch die Schaltung im Wiegetritt? War heute zum ersten mal unterwegs, bei Wiegetritt hatte ich andauernd "ghostshift". Das war ziemlich bescheiden und brachte mich des öfteren zu ungewollten nickern.


----------



## Deleted 77507 (3. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei euch die Schaltung im Wiegetritt? War heute zum ersten mal unterwegs, bei Wiegetritt hatte ich andauernd "ghostshift". Das war ziemlich bescheiden und brachte mich des öfteren zu ungewollten nickern.



War bei mir auch  :kotz: ... bei mir hatte das Hauptlager Spiel... das anziehen mit 4Nm hat bei mir das Hauptlager nicht spielfrei gebracht... habe so lange beim anziehen der Schraube b am Hinterbau gewackelt, bis ich kein Spiel mehr spürte...jetzt knackt es nur noch irgendwo, wenn ich den Hinterbau mit der Hand verwinde... das wird sich dann mal Canyon ansehen dürfen... 

Kommt mir in Summe irgendwie so vor, daß die den Hinterbau, zumindest was das Lagerspiel und so weiter angeht, scheinbar nicht so richtig im Griff haben. Wundert mich schon ein bißchen, sollte eigentlich nicht so schwer sein.  Wenn man den Hinterbau mal hin und her wackelt (wiegetritt simuliert) scheint schon eine ganz schöne Torsion in die 270° Box eingeleitet zu werden, bin mal gespannt wie das Lager so hält.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2011)

Sollte doch laut Canyon eigentlich einen sehr steifen Hinterbau besitzen. Werd mal noch ein wenig probieren und einstellen. Es ist auf jeden Fall sehr störend nur im sitzen den Berg hochzukurbeln.


----------



## sirios (3. Juli 2011)

Servus!

Als ich eben noch was an der Zugstufe der Lyrik ändern wollte musste ich zu meinem Entsetzen feststellen, dass der Einstellknopf weg war, einfach abgefallen!!! Es ist aber immernoch so ein roter knopf mit innensechskant vorhanden jedoch das Drehrädchen ist weg. Es scheint auch nix auszulaufen und wenn ich nicht hätte noch was verändern wollen, dann wär es mir wohl auch nicht aufgefallen. Ich werd mal morgen bei Canyon durchleuten, kann ja nicht sein...!

LG

Sebastian


----------



## Hardtail94 (4. Juli 2011)

die fallen sehr leciht ab bei RS, isses frisch ausm Karton? dann schau nochmal gründlich im Karton nach,wenn de schon fahrn warst - viel spaß beim suchen,hab an meienr reba auch kein einstellrädchen mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (4. Juli 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> die fallen sehr leciht ab bei RS


Das kann ich bestätigen. Wenn ich den Schnellspanner nicht genau unter das Rädchen geklemmt hätte, so dass dieses nach unten blockiert ist wäre das meiner Reba auch längst futsch.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juli 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Spiike - ESX9.0SL schwarz M: 13,6kg
> swoosh999 - ESX9.0SL braun L tubeless: 13,45kg
> Happy-Dog - ESX9.0SL braun M: 13,45kg
> ohne Pedale


Das ist schon recht krass, wobei ich bei Spiike an eine Personenwaage denke. Die taugen für sowas nicht.

Trotzdem 12,9kg (für angeblich M, anodisiert, ohne Pedale) auf der Webseite gegenüber 13,45kg (in M, Lack, ohne Pedale) find ich derbe.

Selbst wenn man 150g Lack abzieht sind das 400g "Beschiss".

Hat noch jemand ein SL, anodisiert, ohne Pedale und Schlamm und kann es an eine sinnvolle Waage hängen?


----------



## heckenheini (4. Juli 2011)

Frage an alle 7er Fahrer, wie gehn denn eure 2-steps so?
Also meine Funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, bisschen Bockig aber das 2-Step funktioniert.Aaaber, bei vollem Federweg und ebener Strecke schleicht sie sich klammheimlich immer weiter in den Federweg, einmal das Vorderrad entlasten und sie kommt wieder hoch, aber auch nur dann.
Die Federwegsverstellung funktioniert aber Tadellos, und bei ruppigem GelÃ¤nde arbeitet sie auch Ã¼ber den ganzen Federweg.
Ist zwar mit sicherheit ein Garantiefall aber ich hab mich dafÃ¼r entschieden das ca.80â¬ fÃ¼r ein U-turn Set ein geringer Preis fÃ¼r eine Sorglosgabel ist, und somit ist das auch schon bestellt.
Aber ich bin halt neugierig wie's bei den anderen 7er fahrern hier im Forum aussieht.
Kann man eigentlich als Endkunde bei Sport Import anrufen und das Problem telefonisch mit einem Techniker besprechen? Vielleicht ist es ja auch ganz einfach zu beheben. Dann kÃ¶nnte ich die 2-Step Einheit wenigstens noch verhÃ¶kern.


----------



## paul.lahner (4. Juli 2011)

bei sport import bauen die kostenlos von 2step auf coil uturn um,da das 2step andauernd probleme macht.deine kohle hättest dir sparen können...


----------



## heckenheini (4. Juli 2011)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> bei sport import bauen die kostenlos von 2step auf coil uturn um,da das 2step andauernd probleme macht.deine kohle hättest dir sparen können...



Das mag wohl sein, aber machen die das auch gleich beim erstenmal, oder muss die Gabel erst drei reparaturversuche bzw. Nachbesserungen hinter sich haben?
Ausserdem hab ich dann 1-2 Wochen keine Gabel und da läst sich schlecht mit Biken.
Habs aber zugegeben aus reiner bequemlichkeit so gemacht, bin schon genervt genug das ich meine neue Kind Shock Stütze gleich wieder zurückschicken konnte.Kann lt.Hibike 2-6 Wochen dauern, Super oder?
Wenn man so'n Ding schon seit über einem Jahr am anderen Bike fährt, und nun erstmal ohne muss, da kommt man sich vor wie der erste Mensch


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2011)

So, bin jetzt von meiner 3 Tour mit dem Strive zurück. Die ersten beidén, waren bescheiden, lag aber nicht am Bike sondern an verschiedenen Einstellungen. Als erstes das Ding geht ab wie ein Schitzel, man wird quasi gezwungen immer Vollgas zu geben. Der Hinterbau arbeitet ohne Losbrechmoment also ich denke schon das die Nadellager in den Dämpferaufnahmen was bringen. Ich hatte nur ein wenig zu viel Luft im Dämpfer, morgen werde ich es mit einem Bar weniger probieren. Auch der uphill geht ohne Probleme, hatte heute einige 20% Steigungen ohne die Talas Funktion zu nützen.
Ich hoffe nur das die viel beschrieben Knarz Geräusche ausbleiben, dann hat sich der Kauf gelohnt.


----------



## H1llnippler (4. Juli 2011)

Am letzten Freitag als Selbstabholer auch zum Stolzen Besitzer eines ES 9 mutiert 

bevor ich das erste fazit ziehe beschäftigt mich dieses zeugs;

Direkt von der abholung auf Zürich ins Hallenstadion u den Mittermeier "achtung Baby" schauen  

der aufbau am samstag, aber dazu komm ich noch
mein anliegen liegt mehr daran das all das kleinzeig verstreut im Bike guard herum lag, da diese Mini-grips für mich nicht verständlich warum man da trotzdem nicht mit klebeband oder in eine schachtel sorgfältig verstaut

mein puzzle kann anfangen

bitte klickt mal meine fotos IHR ES 9 besitzer, könnte da noch was fehlen???
vorallem bei den 4 stöpsel mit nur 3 Schrauben, habe nur die vermutung gehört zur Hammerschmidt?
und das auch noch, der Torque Wrench nütz ja im falle des schaltwerks auch sehr viel wenn er nicht passt!!! Aber A4 seite aufm deckel mit beschrieb wegen drehmoment  oder ist da auch der fall das _(im Katalog) unter canyon torque wrench steht_ / *inklusive Aufsatznuss für grössere Schrauben* das diese nuss verloren ging.

danke für die Auflösung =D


----------



## brokenarmsdude (4. Juli 2011)

die nuss steckt im griff, falls nicht -> weg


----------



## sirios (4. Juli 2011)

Mal ne Frage an die Allgemeinheit:

Sollte das 7er Strive nicht ne Lyrik RC2L haben? Bei mir ist ne RC2DH drin. Dass DH wohl für Downhill steht ist mir klar aber kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen den zwei Modellen?

Und dann noch ne Frage zum Monarch RT3:

Kann hier mal jemand klipp und klar erklären ob der Dämpfer nun bei "min" oder "max" vollkommen offen, sprich "Plattform" deaktiviert ist? Irgendwie steig ich da noch nicht so ganz durch. Ist das eigentlich für den Dämpfer schädlich wenn "Platform" aktiviert ist und man macht doch nen kleinen Drop? Sinn der Platform ist ja nur das Losbrechmoment zu erhöhen oder?

Danke sehr!

Ist noch alles etwas verwirrend für mich so viele Möglichkeiten zum Einstellen zu haben .

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrStrive (4. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute!
Ich habe eine Frage zum ES 9.0
Habe heute Abend eine kleine Runde gedreht und plÃ¶tzlich hat es âgeklackt"
als ich Zuhause angekommen bin habe ich mir mein Strive mal genauer angeschaut (siehe Bild). Das Strive ist mein erstes Bike und ich weiÃ nun leider nicht genau was das Kabel macht/gemacht hat..

Kann mir jemand sagen fÃ¼r was genau das war? Ist das Kabel unten an der Hammerschmidt... *HILFE!*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/928784
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/208729


----------



## stef77 (4. Juli 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Naja, ist bei mir genau so, Schaltwerk hängt an einem Matchmaker. Ich hatte ja schon von meinem Abgang über den Lenker geschrieben. Mir hat der Schalthebel einen winzigen Kratzer ins Oberrohr geschrammt. Vieleicht hast du Glück und die XT Schalthebel sind sanfter zum Oberrohr als die X9.


Ich habe mein ESX 9 seit einer Woche. Vor der ersten Fahrt habe ich erst mal den Lenker voll eingeschlagen und festgestellt, daß die Schalthebel voll ins Oberrohr rammen würden. Ich habe dann einen zusätzlichen 5 mm Spacer am Steuerrohr montiert und die Griffe ein wenig gedreht. Eigentlich sollte das bei der Radmontage beachtet  und das Steuerrohr etwas länger gelassen werden. Bei meinem Rad ist nun diese Gefahr gebannt. Sonst ist das Rad aber wirklich super. Bis auf die tiefgestapelte Gewichtsangabe.(das Gewicht hat bei meinem älteren Canyon von 2006 auch nicht gestimmt)


----------



## Chicane (4. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Allgemeinheit:
> 
> Sollte das 7er Strive nicht ne Lyrik RC2L haben? Bei mir ist ne RC2DH drin. Dass DH wohl für Downhill steht ist mir klar aber kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen den zwei Modellen?
> 
> ...



Ja es ist eine RC2DH verbaut, gucken.

Beim RT3 Heißt min = offen, max = zu


----------



## H1llnippler (4. Juli 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> Ich habe eine Frage zum ES 9.0
> Habe heute Abend eine kleine Runde gedreht und plÃ¶tzlich hat es âgeklackt"
> als ich Zuhause angekommen bin habe ich mir mein Strive mal genauer angeschaut (siehe Bild). Das Strive ist mein erstes Bike und ich weiÃ nun leider nicht genau was das Kabel macht/gemacht hat..
> ...



das ist das kabel von der Hammerschmidt

@ brokenarmsdude

****, bin ich doof oder was   habs angeschaut, aber war der meinung das wÃ¤hre fÃ¼r die demontage des griffes selber, falls der inbus hinÃ¼ber ist.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/928665
auch super, wie stehts bei den andern mit dem loch in den easten laufrÃ¤dern?


----------



## MrStrive (4. Juli 2011)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> das ist das kabel von der Hammerschmidt
> 
> @ brokenarmsdude
> 
> ...



Heißt im Klartext wieder ab zu Canyon?


----------



## karsten13 (4. Juli 2011)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> auch super, wie stehts bei den andern mit dem loch in den easten laufrädern?



wo sollte sonst das (Kondens-)Wasser raus?






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolja_ (4. Juli 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Beim RT3 Heißt min = offen, max = zu


Warum kommt mir das genau anders herum vor?  :/


----------



## Chicane (4. Juli 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Warum kommt mir das genau anders herum vor?  :/



Mh ich hab hier zwei Stück, bei beiden ist es so. Macht für mich auch Sinn: max Plattform/Floodgate .


----------



## Kolja_ (4. Juli 2011)

Ich denke, ich schreibe einfach mal sram an.  Da das Strive mein erstes Fully ist, kann ich mich natürlich täuschen.

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## H1llnippler (4. Juli 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wo sollte sonst das (Kondens-)Wasser raus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, hasste mal meinen comment gelesen vonwegen belüften


----------



## MrStrive (4. Juli 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/928850
Also ab zu Canyon?


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Warum kommt mir das genau anders herum vor?  :/



min = minimale Plattform, max = maximale Plattform.


----------



## paradisoinferno (4. Juli 2011)

MrStrive schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/928850
> Also ab zu Canyon?



Weshalb denn?
Ist doch offensichtlich nur die leere Zughülle fürn Umwerfer, der bei der HS eben entfällt....


----------



## MrStrive (4. Juli 2011)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Weshalb denn?
> Ist doch offensichtlich nur die leere Zughülle fürn Umwerfer, der bei der HS eben entfällt....



Danke für dein Comment. 
Wie gesagt bin ein Anfänger. Heißt das, dass ich das Teil ganz beruhigt abmachen kann? 

Das hängt da nämlich lose rum und ich bin mir auch sicher, dass das am Anfang irgendwo befestigt war


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juli 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Frage an alle 7er Fahrer, wie gehn denn eure 2-steps so?
> Also meine Funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, bisschen Bockig aber das 2-Step funktioniert.Aaaber, bei vollem Federweg und ebener Strecke schleicht sie sich klammheimlich immer weiter in den Federweg, einmal das Vorderrad entlasten und sie kommt wieder hoch, aber auch nur dann.
> Die Federwegsverstellung funktioniert aber Tadellos, und bei ruppigem Gelände arbeitet sie auch über den ganzen Federweg.
> Ist zwar mit sicherheit ein Garantiefall aber ich hab mich dafür entschieden das ca.80 für ein U-turn Set ein geringer Preis für eine Sorglosgabel ist, und somit ist das auch schon bestellt.


So wie du das beschreibst, könnte das einerseits noch fehlende Lauftzeit sein, denn ganz besonders Luftgabeln brauchen eine gewisse Einfahrzeit, bis sie fluffiger werden (kann ich von meinem Strive-fahrenden Kumpel her auch bestätigen). Andererseits könnte es auch an mangelhafter Schmierung liegen, was ja anscheinend herstellerübergreifend Gang und Gebe ist im Federungssektor  Wenn dei Gabel nicht ausreichend geschmiert ist, kann sie in manchen Positionen spürbar "kleben bleiben", was sich natürlich in leichtem Absacken und auch in hohem Losbrechmoment äußern kann. Also mit Luft als Federmedium ansich muss das nicht direkt zusammenhängen, den beide Effekte könnten auch nach dem Stahl-Umbau zumindest teilweise noch vorhanden sein...
Also entweder einfach fahren oder das Einfüllen von gescheitem Schmieröl sollten spürbar helfen. Allerdings hast du mit dem U-Turn Kit eine sehr gute Investition getätigt, du wirst die Stahlfeder schnell lieben lernen 




paul.lahner schrieb:


> bei sport import bauen die kostenlos von 2step auf coil uturn um,da das 2step andauernd probleme macht.deine kohle hättest dir sparen können...


Da die massiven 2-Step Probleme der Erstserien eigentlich gegessen sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass die das immer noch tun! Die Info, dass SI das kostenlos tauscht ist mal locker 3-4 Jahre alt...




sirios schrieb:


> Dass DH wohl für Downhill steht ist mir klar aber kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen den zwei Modellen?


Das ist eine typische Frage, die man sich ganz einfach selbst beantworten kann... die Systembeschreibungen stehen auf der Herstellerwebsite und in jedem Onlineshop, der die Gabeln verkauft. Hier in den News waren auch mal die Kürzel der RS Gabeln aufgelistet ("Nomenklatur").


----------



## ticris (5. Juli 2011)

Eine Frage an die ES9er.

Was sind das für Schrauben auf dem Foto von H1llnippler? Habt ihr die auch?
*





*Die leere Umwerferzughülle hat sich heute bei mir auch von alleine aus dem Staub gemacht und dürfte jetzt die nächsten Jahrhunderte alleine im Wald vor sich hingammeln. Also wer sie behalten möchte sollte sie gleich entfernen oder ordentlich festpappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heckenheini (5. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> So wie du das beschreibst, könnte das einerseits noch fehlende Lauftzeit sein, denn ganz besonders Luftgabeln brauchen eine gewisse Einfahrzeit, bis sie fluffiger werden (kann ich von meinem Strive-fahrenden Kumpel her auch bestätigen). Andererseits könnte es auch an mangelhafter Schmierung liegen, was ja anscheinend herstellerübergreifend Gang und Gebe ist im Federungssektor  Wenn dei Gabel nicht ausreichend geschmiert ist, kann sie in manchen Positionen spürbar "kleben bleiben", was sich natürlich in leichtem Absacken und auch in hohem Losbrechmoment äußern kann. Also mit Luft als Federmedium ansich muss das nicht direkt zusammenhängen, den beide Effekte könnten auch nach dem Stahl-Umbau zumindest teilweise noch vorhanden sein...
> Also entweder einfach fahren oder das Einfüllen von gescheitem Schmieröl sollten spürbar helfen. Allerdings hast du mit dem U-Turn Kit eine sehr gute Investition getätigt, du wirst die Stahlfeder schnell lieben lernen



Das schmieren der Standrohre hat absolut das ansprechverhalten verbessert.
Ich hab auch die Stille Hoffnung das es ein Einfahrproblem ist, während schon mal jemand meinte es könne auch an einem defektem Ventil im Top Cap liegen.
Und was die Liebe zur Stahlfeder angeht; hatte bisher nur Gabeln mit Stahlfeder und weiss was du meinst


----------



## M4ZE (5. Juli 2011)

Kurze Frage : 


WIESO wird die Kassette nicht mehr richtig befestigt, sondern nur noch aufgeschoben ???

Also wenn man das Laufrad mit der Kassette unten hebt, kann Sie schonmal abrutschen inkl. den beiden Federn und den 2 Magnetteilen da ...

Was hat das für ein Vorteil ???


----------



## H1llnippler (5. Juli 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die ES9er.
> 
> Was sind das für Schrauben auf dem Foto von H1llnippler? Habt ihr die auch?
> *
> ...


 
ja, und vorallem habt ihr da vier stück???

wieso war bei euch die umwerfer zughülle montiert? sorry _mr strive_, für mich war das nicht logisch das da die lehre hülle soll sein, da die bei mir nur im bike guard rum lag.

hoffe das nicht die panik ausbrach bei dir


----------



## obmiT (5. Juli 2011)

Mein ES 9.0 das KW28 kommen sollte kommt KW 30.
Aufgrund einer verspäteten Lieferung der Rahmen.


----------



## Fell (5. Juli 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Mein ES 9.0 das KW28 kommen sollte kommt KW 30.
> Aufgrund einer verspäteten Lieferung der Rahmen.


Boah bin echt sauer! 
LT bzw. Abholung in der KW27. Grad noch mal angerufen. Bike ist noch nicht mal in der Kommisionierung. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Und der Mitarbeiter meinte, das würde diese Woche wahrscheinlich auch nichts mehr werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Aber er wolle in der Werksatt noch mal nachfragen, und mir dann per Email bescheid geben.
Historie: Bestellung 9.4 in Koblenz. Verschiebung LT von KW 24 (Anfang  von meinem Urlaub) auf KW 27 (letzte Urlaubswoche). Wird wahrscheinlich  nix mehr in KW27, also vermutlich KW28 (ertse Arbeitswoche) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Dafür habe ich ja aber den tollen Canyon Notizblock, in dem ich meine Wutbildchen jetzt reinkritzen kann... 
Dann sollen sie bei nem neuen Liefertermin doch gleich 1-2 Wochen als Sicherheitdraufschlagen! Alles andere weckt nur Begehrlichkeiten, und die Entäuschung ist um so größer. Wie jetzt bei mir 
Ich wollte noch nie so schnell 3000  loswerden, aber die wollen sie  einfach nicht. Nein, ich überweise die Kohle keinem anderen...


----------



## alexhoring (5. Juli 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Mein ES 9.0 das KW28 kommen sollte kommt KW 30.
> Aufgrund einer verspäteten Lieferung der Rahmen.


Farbe?


----------



## obmiT (5. Juli 2011)

Schwarz in L

Für mich heists garkein Rad fahren weil mein altes Rad einen gebrochenen Rahmen hat.


----------



## sirios (5. Juli 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Das schmieren der Standrohre hat absolut das ansprechverhalten verbessert.
> Ich hab auch die Stille Hoffnung das es ein Einfahrproblem ist, während schon mal jemand meinte es könne auch an einem defektem Ventil im Top Cap liegen.
> Und was die Liebe zur Stahlfeder angeht; hatte bisher nur Gabeln mit Stahlfeder und weiss was du meinst



Ich hab heute auch einmal kurz die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Gabel nicht direkt hoch kam sich auf ebener Strecke reingesaugt hat .

Mit was hast Du die Gabel geschmiert? WD40 auf ein Tuch und damit über die Holme wischen? Will ja nix verkehrt machen.

Danke!

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## H1llnippler (5. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich hab heute auch einmal kurz die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Gabel nicht direkt hoch kam sich auf ebener Strecke reingesaugt hat .
> 
> Mit was hast Du die Gabel geschmiert? WD40 auf ein Tuch und damit über die Holme wischen? Will ja nix verkehrt machen.
> 
> ...



WD40 nix gut idee 

gibt auch solche die behaubten brunox deo sei auch nix gut idee, aber die behaubten dan meistens auch brunox und WD40 sei das gleiche 

sram judy butter sei besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (5. Juli 2011)

Danke sehr!

Ich wusste nicht, dass das Biken in den letzten Jahren so zur Wissenschaft mutiert ist !

Übrigens hab ich mein Problem mit der durchhängenden Kette dank der Mithilfe der User hier gelöst: Das Schaltwerk war ebenfalls falsch am Schaltauge montiert und zwar hinter dem Anschlag anstatt davor....

Schönen Abend noch!

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2011)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> gibt auch solche die behaubten brunox deo sei auch nix gut idee, aber die behaubten dan meistens auch brunox und WD40 sei das gleiche


Jetzt geht das schon wieder los 
Brunox und WD40 haben in der Tat eine gleiche Eigenschaft (außer der Fähigkeit, Rost zu lösen), welche auch genau die ist, die sie für die Benutzung an der Gabel disqualifiziert  Dass es das Gleiche ist würde ich nie behaupten - Brunox riecht viel besser!  (...und greift keine Dichtungen an, ja)


----------



## heckenheini (5. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich hab heute auch einmal kurz die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Gabel nicht direkt hoch kam sich auf ebener Strecke reingesaugt hat .
> 
> Mit was hast Du die Gabel geschmiert? WD40 auf ein Tuch und damit über die Holme wischen? Will ja nix verkehrt machen.
> 
> ...



Dafür muss dann mal die Tauchrohreinheit demontiert werden. Und dann die Staubabstreifer und die Öldichtungen darunter von innen schön mit Judy Butter oder vergleichbarem Fett einschmieren.Dann beim zusammenbauen nicht das Öl für die Standrohre vergessen(siehe Technical Manual auf sram.com).Und die Holme und die Staubabstreifer nur von aussen mit Brunox "Deo für die Federgabel" säubern und geschmeidig halten, und nicht das "Deo" in die Gabel bzw. unter die Staubabstreifer.Ist nur zur äusseren Anwendung gedacht.


----------



## ticris (6. Juli 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> die Holme und die Staubabstreifer nur von aussen mit Brunox "Deo für die Federgabel" säubern und geschmeidig halten, und nicht das "Deo" in die Gabel bzw. unter die Staubabstreifer.Ist nur zur äusseren Anwendung gedacht.



  Spart euch doch das teure Brunox-Zeug und nehmt einfach einen Tropfen Gabelöl zur äußeren Anwendung, das Öl wird früher oder später sowieso gebraucht und ist auf jeden Fall nicht schädlich für die Gabel.


----------



## Neubauer85 (6. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,
morgen kommt mein Strive ESX 9.0 LTD (L).
Endlich nach *248* Tagen Wartezeit!!!!


----------



## Nordhesse (6. Juli 2011)

Was ist nun für ne Gabel im ES7? Laut Canyon doch mit U-Turn und nicht mit 2-Step. Ich bin verwirrt
 Hab mir gestern das ES7 bestllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (6. Juli 2011)

RockShox Lyrik RC2DH 2step ... copy paste von der canyon hp


----------



## Nordhesse (6. Juli 2011)

Hab ich jetzt voll einen an der Waffel oder wurde das in der letzten Woche geändert- ansonsten war das nen typischer Fall von FAIL


----------



## sirios (6. Juli 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt voll einen an der Waffel oder wurde das in der letzten Woche geändert- ansonsten war das nen typischer Fall von FAIL



Ne Du hast keinen an der Waffel . Gestern stand da noch Lyrik RC2L.

Das hat mich am Anfang auch ziemlich verwirrt.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## obmiT (6. Juli 2011)

Neubauer85 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> morgen kommt mein Strive ESX 9.0 LTD (L).
> Endlich nach *248* Tagen Wartezeit!!!!



dann muss es nurnoch funktionieren ohne dass was ausläuft oder wackelt.


----------



## Neubauer85 (6. Juli 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> dann muss es nurnoch funktionieren ohne dass was ausläuft oder wackelt.



Dass stimmt allerdings. Das ist bei Canyon leider keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr.


----------



## NiCEriDeR (6. Juli 2011)

Heyy alle zusammen,


ich konnte das Strive Es 9.0 in Willingen dieses Jahr testen. 

Es fährt sich einfach super das Bike. Was mir besonders gefallen hat ist die Hammerschmidt, das die so schnell schaltet hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Die Fox 36 Talas hat mir besonders gefallen, Wurzel und sonstiges sind mit der Federgabel kaum zu spüren.

Ich bin mit dem Bike den Freeride Pacour in Willingen gefahren und das hat sehr, sehr, sehr viel spass gemacht . 
Mein nächstes Bike wird auf jeden Fall das Strive Es 9.0 so lang die Wartezeiten auch sind.

Liebe Grüße Tobi


----------



## eraser2704 (6. Juli 2011)

Mein ES 8.0 (letzte Woche Mi bestellt, Fr bezahlt) ist auf dem Postweg.

Glaub ihr, das Teil kommt noch diese Woche? Versendet wurde es am Mittwoch 10:00 Uhr. Edel wär das schon.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (6. Juli 2011)

ja


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juli 2011)

jetzt knarzt meins auch! Toll, werd mal alle Schrauben rausdrehen und auf korrekten Sitz prüfen. Meint Ihr es bringt was wenn man alle Schrauben mit Montagepaste oder Fett wieder einschraubt? Oder soll man es mal mit Loctite probieren.
Ich hasse diese blöden Geräusche.


----------



## Ewoodster (6. Juli 2011)

Mein Rad hat komischerweise eine Wunderheilung hingelegt. Ich war letzen Samstag bei Neustadt an der Weinstraße unterwegs und den ganzen Weg bergauf hat es noch in einer Tour geknackt, dann bin ich zwei extrem lange und sehr verblockte Trails runtergefahren und am Ende der Tour ist mir aufgefallen, dass plötzlich nichts mehr knackt.
Auch heute bei der Feierabendrunde in Heidelberg kam kein einziges Knacken mehr. So gefällt es mir viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl_nbg (6. Juli 2011)

Ui, das 7er ist ja auf der Website jetzt 150 Euro günstiger. Zu spät


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juli 2011)

Am Anfang der Tour dachte ich noch das Laufrad hinten macht die Gräusche da es ein wenig lasch eingespeicht ist (oder kommt es einem nur so vor).
Dann nach dem ersten Trail war es wieder verschwunden. Zum Schluß zwei Treppentrails mit mittelhochen Stufen und das Geknarze war wieder da. 
Da hilft wohl nur zerlegen und schmieren.


----------



## schwed1 (6. Juli 2011)

Servus,

ich hab mein 7.0 innerhalb von 5 Tagen bekommen. In Größe S schauts ziemlich klein aus und fährt sich auch etwas komisch. Muss mich evtl. noch daran gewöhnen. Kann/darf man die Bremshebel vertauschen, so dass rechts die Vordere und links die Hintere Bremse ist, oder zieht sie dann Luft. Hat evtl. jemand ein Anfangssetup für mich, wiege 71 kg.

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## Xeleux (6. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Anfang der Tour dachte ich noch das Laufrad hinten macht die Gräusche da es ein wenig lasch eingespeicht ist (oder kommt es einem nur so vor).
> Dann nach dem ersten Trail war es wieder verschwunden. Zum Schluß zwei Treppentrails mit mittelhochen Stufen und das Geknarze war wieder da.
> Da hilft wohl nur zerlegen und schmieren.



ich hoffe, bei deinem cheetah ms treten solche knarz-geräuche nicht auf, hab mich nämlich gegen das strive und für das cheetah entschieden, welches endlich nächste woche kommen soll . 

vielleicht kannst du mir ja mal per pn deine meinung / fahreindrücke zum cheetah zukommen lassen ... wär echt toll! 

Ich wünsch Euch Strive-Besitzern eine gute Zeit mit Euren Bikes ... happy trails


----------



## Radonpiranha (6. Juli 2011)

War bei mir zuerst auch so  ab ca 75km ging das knacken los (hat mich wenig gestört weil es nur im Stand ein kurzes "knack" war). Dann bei ca 100km ging mein Dauerknacksen los (uphill extrem schlimm) dieses verschwand nach manchen "sinnlonsen" Bunny-Hops für kurze zeit. Bei ca 125km war es dann nicht mehr weg zu bekommen also habe ich mir nen ordentlichen Drehmomentschlüssel besorgt und alles nachgezogen/geprüft.
Bis auf das Hauptlager (Schraube direkt neben meiner HammerSchmidt) hat eigentlich alles soweit gepasst! Ergebniss: vielleicht ist es etwas leiser geworden 

 Ich war aber genau deswegen heute bei Canyon! 
Nachdem ich das Geräusch vorgeführt habe sagte einer der Werkstattmitarbeiter das es wahrscheinlich das Hauptlager sei!
Also Termin vereinbart und zwar erst in 19 Tagen vorher ist nicht frei gewesen! d.h. die Werkstatt läuft auf Hochtouren, hat man auch gehört!


----------



## Funfahrer (6. Juli 2011)

Meins hat nach ca. 50 km laut geknackt,
hatte ein mulmiges gefühl und verdacht auf Nagellagerschaden(bei dem was man hier im Forum liest kein Wunder!).

Hab dann aber festgestellt das es an der Sattelstütze gelegen hat.
Nach einfetten der Stütze ist jetzt Ruhe im Wald.

Das Knarzen kommt oft von Stellen an denen man es nicht erwartet, also nicht zu früh Panik schieben und sich nicht verrückt machen lassen.

Ich bin wirklich sehr begeistert von diesem tollen Bike!


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juli 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> War bei mir zuerst auch so  ab ca 75km ging das knacken los (hat mich wenig gestört weil es nur im Stand ein kurzes "knack" war). Dann bei ca 100km ging mein Dauerknacksen los (uphill extrem schlimm) dieses verschwand nach manchen "sinnlonsen" Bunny-Hops für kurze zeit. Bei ca 125km war es dann nicht mehr weg zu bekommen also habe ich mir nen ordentlichen Drehmomentschlüssel besorgt und alles nachgezogen/geprüft.
> Bis auf das Hauptlager (Schraube direkt neben meiner HammerSchmidt) hat eigentlich alles soweit gepasst! Ergebniss: vielleicht ist es etwas leiser geworden
> 
> Ich war aber genau deswegen heute bei Canyon!
> ...



Nach so kurzer Zeit ein Lager defekt, das zeugt nicht von Qualität. Entweder Lager schlecht oder schlecht eingebaut. Ich hoffe bei mir ist es etwas das ich selbst regeln kann, denn ich will fahren und nicht das Bike durch die Welt schicken.


----------



## Radonpiranha (6. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nach so kurzer Zeit ein Lager defekt, das zeugt nicht von Qualität. Entweder Lager schlecht oder schlecht eingebaut. Ich hoffe bei mir ist es etwas das ich selbst regeln kann, denn ich will fahren und nicht das Bike durch die Welt schicken.



Sehe ich auch so! Und dann fragt sich wofür die 270° Box ein Update bekommen hat zur "Lagerschohnung" wenn hier Nadellager kaputt gehen.
Nagut bei mir gehe ich mal stark von schlecht eingebaut aus, das Drehmoment war glaube ich bei 6nm statt 10nm im Neuzustand (und das nur einseitig!)
Ist wahrscheinlich nicht so schön für die Lager so eine starke ungleichmäßige Belastung (wobei ich nur mit 60kg belaste!)


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juli 2011)

Funfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich sehr begeistert von diesem tollen Bike!



ich war heute auf einer technischen Tour mit kurzen Trageeinheiten unterwegs. Der Hinterbau arbeitet sehr sensibel. Das Bike lässt sich durch sein geringes Gewicht gut schultern, durch das Pro Pedal im RP23 lässt es sich Bergauf fast wie ein Hardtail fahren.
Im Moment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (6. Juli 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so! Und dann fragt sich wofür die 270° Box ein Update bekommen hat zur "Lagerschohnung" wenn hier Nadellager kaputt gehen.
> Nagut bei mir gehe ich mal stark von schlecht eingebaut aus, das Drehmoment war glaube ich bei 6nm statt 10nm im Neuzustand (und das nur einseitig!)
> Ist wahrscheinlich nicht so schön für die Lager so eine starke ungleichmäßige Belastung (wobei ich nur mit 60kg belaste!)



Mache es jetzt wie Funfahrer geschrieben hat. Keine grossen Sorgen "schmiere" jetzt mal alles durch und prüfe alle Schrauben.
Nicht zu vergessen die Sattelstütze.


----------



## Radonpiranha (6. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mache es jetzt wie Funfahrer geschrieben hat. Keine grossen Sorgen "schmiere" jetzt mal alles durch und prÃ¼fe alle Schrauben.
> Nicht zu vergessen die SattelstÃ¼tze.



Klarâ¦ hab ich mir auch gedacht einfach mal fetten, aber an das Hauptlager und die Nadlelager traue ich mich noch nicht ! SattelstÃ¼tze, Sattel (mit bÃ¶sem Titangestell^^) sind auch mit Montagepaste versehen.

Ach jaâ¦ kann es eigentlich Probleme geben wenn man selbst an den Lagern (oder anderen Teilen) "gefummelt" hat und Canyon das merkt ?


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juli 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Klar hab ich mir auch gedacht einfach mal fetten, aber an das Hauptlager und die Nadlelager traue ich mich noch nicht ! Sattelstütze, Sattel (mit bösem Titangestell^^) sind auch mit Montagepaste versehen.
> 
> Ach ja kann es eigentlich Probleme geben wenn man selbst an den Lagern (oder anderen Teilen) "gefummelt" hat und Canyon das merkt ?



das kann schon sein. Aber müsste Canyon sich da nicht kulant zeigen? Schliesslich wärst du ja nicht der einzige, der wegen eines nicht vorschriftsmäßig funktionerenden Strive, bei denen ankopft.
Ich probiere es auf jeden fall erst mal.


----------



## Frypan (7. Juli 2011)

So, schon ca. 400Km gerockt und immer noch kein geknacke 
Endlich ist auch mein kleines Schmankerl eingetroffen, damit auch die Stylo stylish is...


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Juli 2011)

400km in der Halle, oder warum ist das Bike so sauber?
Schöner Bash!


----------



## greg12 (7. Juli 2011)

naja das mit den defekten lagern ist überbewertet! immerhin hatte das new torque ebenfalls die probleme mit den zu schnell defekten lagern. 
eine brauchbare lösung wurde und wird ja angeboten!
das ganze kommt davon wenn bikes am pc entwickelt und in der praxis zu wenig getestet werden. sieht man beim strive und beim torque an den etwas durchrauschenden hinterbauten. in der praxis müsste das den testern doch auffallen und wenn die dämpfer schon "custom tuned" angepriesen werden, stellt sich die frage wer das vorgibt- die tester und entwickler oder die kaufleute und theoretiker???
den kunden als tester zu nutzen um brauchbare produkte zu erhalten ist- so scheints -traurige realität...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ewoodster (7. Juli 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> So, schon ca. 400Km gerockt und immer noch kein geknacke
> Endlich ist auch mein kleines Schmankerl eingetroffen, damit auch die Stylo stylish is...


Wo hast du den Bashguard denn gekauft? Der passt optisch perfekt zur Stylo und lässt einen die Atlas AM Kurbel gar nicht mehr vermissen.


----------



## T!ll (7. Juli 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> und beim torque an den etwas durchrauschenden hinterbauten



Seit wann beim Torque?


----------



## Frypan (7. Juli 2011)

@ Ewoodster
Jau, Frisbee ade...
http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/...FR-Bashguard-4-Arm-104mm-black-Topo-2011.html


----------



## Frypan (7. Juli 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> 400km in der Halle, oder warum ist das Bike so sauber?
> Schöner Bash!



Thnx!

Gibt Leude die ihr Bike auch ma putzen...


----------



## randi (7. Juli 2011)

Tausendmal gefragt, Rahmengröße bei 182 cm und Schrittlänge 86-88 cm? Ich liege genau zwischen M und L oder? Da ich gerne wendigere Bikes fahre könnte M passen. Aber vielleicht ist die Stütze nicht lang genug.
Welche Ehrfahrungen und Empfehlungen habt Ihr für mich?


----------



## sirios (7. Juli 2011)

Also ich denke Du machst auch mit L nix verkehrt, das Bike ist ultra wendig!

Also ich bin 190 cm mit 91 cm SL und habe L. Die Sattelstütze muss ich bis zur drittletzten Stufe rausziehen, das sieht schon lustig aus , aber es fährt sich echt sahne.

LG

Sebastian


----------



## T!ll (7. Juli 2011)

Bei 182 würde ich zu M raten.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juli 2011)

Ich würde Dir auch zum M raten, ich habe bei 172 cm, Schrittlänge 78 cm ein S und das passt perfekt. Das Strive kommt mir einen Tick größer als meine anderen S Rahmen vor. Ich habe sogar meinen Vorbau noch um 15 mm auf 45 mm umgebaut. Fahre allerdings kein schnelles DH Gerumpel und meine Touren bewegen sich so um 30-40 KM und 800-1200 HM.


----------



## swoosh999 (8. Juli 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Tausendmal gefragt, Rahmengröße bei 182 cm und Schrittlänge 86-88 cm? Ich liege genau zwischen M und L oder? Da ich gerne wendigere Bikes fahre könnte M passen. Aber vielleicht ist die Stütze nicht lang genug.
> Welche Ehrfahrungen und Empfehlungen habt Ihr für mich?



bei SL 88 würde ich dir zum L raten - habe SL 92 cm bei 189 cm und es wird schon knapp mit der sattelstütze


----------



## Ferdolino (8. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Nach einer längeren Abfahrt gestern hat meines auch zum Knarzen begonnen. Zu Hause angekommen habe ich dann versucht die Quelle zu identifizieren.
Habe dann mal beim Runterdrücken die zwei Bowdenzüge, die im Rahmen verschwinden festgehalten, und siehe da, das Knarzen war weg. Also ein wenig Öl an die besagten Stellen und die Sache war erledigt.




Versucht das mal.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolja_ (8. Juli 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Rahmengröße bei 182 cm und Schrittlänge 86-88 cm?


Bin 185cm groß bei SL 89. Habe mich für M entschieden und bin sehr sehr zufrieden! Mir passt das Bike perfekt, es ist sehr wendig und fährt sich super! Die Stütze ist absolut lang genug, habe aber mittlerweile eine Reverb (380mm lang) verbaut, auch bei der Reverb sind noch einige Zentimeter Luft bis zur minimalen Einschublänge!


----------



## Spiike (8. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir auch zum M raten, ich habe bei 172 cm, Schrittlänge 78 cm ein S und das passt perfekt. Das Strive kommt mir einen Tick größer als meine anderen S Rahmen vor. Ich habe sogar meinen Vorbau noch um 15 mm auf 45 mm umgebaut. Fahre allerdings kein schnelles DH Gerumpel und meine Touren bewegen sich so um 30-40 KM und 800-1200 HM.


 
Ich denke, dass die Überschneidung genug toleranz aufweist um beide varianten zu nehmen.
Ich habe mich trotz empfehlung für ein M statt S! (174 cm und SL 79 cm)
Heute bin ich glücklich über diesen entscheid.



Nach dem Sattelstützen problem, hatte ich gestern der nächste schock! 

Im rausch der dh-piste löste sich das kabel vom umwerfer und kam an den reifen =>riesen krach - ich dachte der hinterbau fliege auseinander 

Also leute schaut doch bei euch mal nach!


----------



## schwed1 (8. Juli 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Tausendmal gefragt, Rahmengröße bei 182 cm und Schrittlänge 86-88 cm? Ich liege genau zwischen M und L oder? Da ich gerne wendigere Bikes fahre könnte M passen. Aber vielleicht ist die Stütze nicht lang genug.
> Welche Ehrfahrungen und Empfehlungen habt Ihr für mich?


 
Servus,

Ich würde Dir zum L raten. Bei mir verhält sichs ähnlich. Ich liege zwischen S und M bei einer SL 81. Ich hab das S genommen. Leider, ich werds wieder umtauschen. Erstens sieht die weit rausgezogene Sattelstütze beschissen aus und ich sitze viel zu weit vorne überm Lenker.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## aurbans (8. Juli 2011)

Bei mir hat sich der Sprengring von dem Freilauf verabschiedet d.H. vorwärts und rückwärts nur Leerlauf. Mußte mein Bike nach Hause schieben,war echt blödes Gefühl bei ca.20% Steigung auf einmal ins Leere zu treten.


----------



## aurbans (8. Juli 2011)

Sprengring


----------



## swoosh999 (8. Juli 2011)

aurbans schrieb:


> Sprengring



wie kann das passieren?

nun felge ab zu canyon?


----------



## aurbans (8. Juli 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> wie kann das passieren?
> 
> nun felge ab zu canyon?


Ich denkmal Materialfehler,aber der Ring ist aus Alu, sieht und fühlt sich sehr instabil an.Kann mir nicht vorstellen das er dauerhaft halten kann.Hab Canyon telefonisch informiert,bis jetzt keine Lösung,ich glaub Sie müssen sich mit Easton in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## aurbans (8. Juli 2011)

Einschicken muss ich das Laufrad nicht,ich brauche entweder neuen Sprengring den es anscheinend einzeln nicht gibt oder komplett neuen Freilauf.Den zu montieren ist ganz einfach.


----------



## HawkingMerlin (8. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen,
ich habe mir auch ein Strive bestellt und hatte bei der Bestellung den Liefertermin 26 KW. Ich habe in der 25 KW. angerufen, wie es so aussieht mit der Lieferung und bekam als Antwort: nein der neue Liefertermin ist die 29 KW. ohne Angabe von Gründen. Man war aber sehr erstaunt, dass ich weder eine Mail noch Post bekommen habe, die mir den neuen Liefertermin genannt hat. Heute habe ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten und habe nochmal angerufen. Man höre und staune, der Liefertermin hat sich wieder verschoben und zwar auf die 32 KW. (wieder keine Mail). Diesmal war eine Begründung dabei: Sie haben den Rahmen noch nicht geliefert bekommen.

Jetzt habe ich eine Frage: Hat von euch schon jemand ein Strive ESX 9.0 SL in L und Farbe schwarz bekommen?

Wurde von euch auch schon jemand so hingehalten? Und was habt ihr dagegen unternommen? Eventuell virtuelles Rad zurückschmeißen? Bonus beim Kaufpreis erwirken? Oder geduldig wie ein Schaf warten?

Danke und viel Spass beim Striven an alle die es schon können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radonpiranha (8. Juli 2011)

HawkingMerlin schrieb:


> Wurde von euch auch schon jemand so hingehalten? Und was habt ihr dagegen unternommen? Eventuell virtuelles Rad zurückschmeißen? Bonus beim Kaufpreis erwirken? Oder geduldig wie ein Schaf warten?
> 
> Danke und viel Spass beim Striven an alle die es schon können.



Jo ging mir auch so ab die erste Lieferverzögerung nicht gesagt bekommen (von 17. auf 22.KW.) Nur durch anrufen in der 17.KW hab ich meinen Termin dann bekommen (anschließend schriftlich mit Auswahl an Entschädigung Oakley oder Werkzeugset) bei der 2. Verzögerung lief alles richtig! Da hab ich dann Knog Strobe Lichterset mitgeliefert bekommen. Aber du kannst doch am Anfang (direkt nach dem Kauf) kein Preisnachlass o.ä. bekommen!? Die Lieferzeiten sind Heftig aber das sollte man bei dem Bike jetzt doch mal wissen!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (8. Juli 2011)

* Hierbei handelt es sich um voraussichtliche und unverbindliche Liefertermine bei einer heute eingehenden Bestellung. Unser Bestand ändert sich allerdings minütlich.Bitte beachte, dass die Versandzeit bei einer Lieferadresse außerhalb Deutschlands durchschnittlich 8 Werktage beträgt.


lesen hilft, dann wüsstest du 1. war bei anderen auch so 2. ja, es wurden schon sl ausgeliefert und 3. es sind unverbindliche liefertermine.
also entschädigung oder preisnachlass für was bitte?


----------



## randi (9. Juli 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Tausendmal gefragt, Rahmengröße bei 182 cm und Schrittlänge 86-88 cm? Ich liege genau zwischen M und L oder? Da ich gerne wendigere Bikes fahre könnte M passen. Aber vielleicht ist die Stütze nicht lang genug.
> Welche Ehrfahrungen und Empfehlungen habt Ihr für mich?



Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe und Antworten mit Euren Erfahrungen. Werde in Koblenz beide Größen mal ausgiebig testen. Von der Sitzposition steht der Sattel bei mir nach vorne, so dass der L vielleicht dann doch besser paßt. M könnte die Sattelüberhöhung zu groß sein.
 Nochmals vielen Dank


----------



## H1llnippler (9. Juli 2011)

so meine 2de tour gemacht

klinck mich jetzt auch rein mit knarz oder im meinen fall "Klag" geräusche 

das vorwort:
bei der ersten ausfahrt war mein schaltwerk extrem schlecht eingestellt, aber ich musste ja umbedingt fahren gehen, konnte die oberen 3 ritzel nicht schalten da schlecht synchronisiert, sprang hin u  her also musste halt mehr watt her von der Wade 
heute schaltwerk eingestellt, sowas von daneben die grundeinstellung das ich sicher neh stunde hatte bis es stimmte, dank "das blaue buch der Fahrradtechnick"_ parktool_
und das schaltauge!!!! hallo, der zentriel pöppel hat sicher 5 zehntel oder mehr spiel 
aber habs geschafft und jetzt schaltet auch die Hammerschmidt knackig! so etz zum knacken, steht im bezug zur ganzen schaltbreite..


meine theorie geht richtung Trettlager weil;

bei mir fings ja heute an u just in dem moment wo ich das erste mal in die höchsten gänge schaltete.
das klag kommt immer bei antriebs seitiger belastung in den höchsten gängen, ab 4 ritzel ist es komplett weg auch bei wiegetritt.
was meint ihr, sollte trettlager oder was antriebs bezogenes sein aber devinitiv aus der gegend dämpfer und antrieb dem geräusch zufolge.

buchsen und lager des Dämpfer müssten ja permanent geräusche machen Bergauf wie Bergab.

so jetzt seit ihr dran


----------



## crazykrek (9. Juli 2011)

So goldenes 7er bestellt  jetz heißts nur noch warten...


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2011)

Ich hab hier mal Strive in Aktion, es hatte heute seinen ersten ernsthaften Trail.
Muss echt sagen das Strive passt mir gut!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (10. Juli 2011)

Morgen!

Mal ne Frage an die Leute die ne Lyrik haben: Wie habt ihr den SAG eingestellt? Im Stehen oder sitzend? Ich hab wenn ich sitze nur ca. 10% SAG. Wenn ich dann aber stehe und logischerweise mehr Kraft auf dem Vorderrad ist ca. 25%. Ich bin nun am überlegen etwas Luft rauszulassen um auch sitzen ca. 15% SAG zu erreichen. Ich denk aber die interessanten Sachen wo der SAG ne wirkliche Rolle spielt fährt man eh im Stehen. Interessiert mich mal wie ihr das so gelöst habt 

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## brokenarmsdude (10. Juli 2011)

Das hat doch nichts mit dem Gabeltyp zu tun... SAG wird im stehen einegstellt, das hast du dir ja selber schon erklärt.
Im sitzen fährt man ja nur Bergauf, da will man ja sowieso so wenig Bewegung wie möglich...

Alles Andere ist persönliche Vorliebe, d.h. stell es dir ein wie es dir passt.


----------



## sirios (10. Juli 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit dem Gabeltyp zu tun... SAG wird im stehen einegstellt, das hast du dir ja selber schon erklärt.
> Im sitzen fährt man ja nur Bergauf, da will man ja sowieso so wenig Bewegung wie möglich...
> 
> Alles Andere ist persönliche Vorliebe, d.h. stell es dir ein wie es dir passt.



Danke! Dann lag ich ja mit meiner Einschätzung richtig . An meinem alten Rose konnte man nur die Vorspannung einstellen, das war deutlich unkomplizierter aber auch weniger spaßig auf der Abfahrt !

Ich geh dann mal biken und wünsch euch nen schönen Sonntag.

gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. Juli 2011)

Sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich irgendjemanden hier der mit seinem Strive wirklich restlos zufrieden ist?! Da ich das Teil vom Aussehen und Preis einfach so geil finde, hab ich die ganzen ersten negativen Rückmeldungen ja einfach ignoriert und daran festgehalten es zu kaufen nächste Saison, aber mittlerweile scheint es mir echt so, dass dieses Bike im derzeitigen Entwicklungsstadium ein total fehlgeplantes Wrack ist?!


----------



## gremlino (10. Juli 2011)

so, ich habe gestern Abend meine *270Grad-Box *(also mein Strive ESX) in gute Hände abgegeben............jetzt heißt es warten mit meiner *60Grad-Box* (siehe Foto), als nächstes *90Grad-Box*, danach die *135Grad-Box*.............................und dann hoffentlich nächstes Jahr schon wieder die *270Grad-Box *ordern  
In diesem Sinne klinke ich mich als aktiver Striveler aus und wechsel in den Lesemodus als Nicht-Striveler. Fahrt mal auf euren Strives ein paar km für mich mit in diesem Jahr, 2011 ist für mich nix mehr mit zwei Rädern.


----------



## Frypan (10. Juli 2011)

Herzlichstes Beileid.
Ich denke aber du solltest wenigsten keine Lagerprobleme mit deiner 60° Box haben...

Think positive


----------



## ticris (10. Juli 2011)

quote=Wolfs.Blut;8505356]Sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich irgendjemanden hier der mit seinem Strive wirklich restlos zufrieden ist?! Da ich das Teil vom Aussehen und Preis einfach so geil finde, hab ich die ganzen ersten negativen Rückmeldungen ja einfach ignoriert und daran festgehalten es zu kaufen nächste Saison, aber mittlerweile scheint es mir echt so, dass dieses Bike im derzeitigen Entwicklungsstadium ein total fehlgeplantes Wrack ist?! [/quote]

 [FONT="]Ja, ich! "total fehlgeplantes Wrack"? Wieso? Über die Fahreigenschaften habe ich noch nichts Negatives gehört und selbst bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Das ES 9 ist genau das Bike das ich gesucht habe. Super Fahreigenschaften, erstklassige, sehr stimmige Komponentenauswahl und dazu noch ein grandioses Design in Schwarz/Gold. [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Dass es bei einigen fehlerhafte Lager gab ist ärgerlich, aber Canyon bietet ja eine Lösung an. Dass es bei einigen etwas knackt oder knarzt gehört doch mehr oder weniger dazu. Da muss einfach mal das Drehmoment überprüft, etwas Fett oder Öl verwendet oder auch das Bike ordentlich beschimpf oder gehätschelt werden. [/FONT]


----------



## Ewoodster (10. Juli 2011)

o





Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich irgendjemanden hier der mit seinem Strive wirklich restlos zufrieden ist?! Da ich das Teil vom Aussehen und Preis einfach so geil finde, hab ich die ganzen ersten negativen Rückmeldungen ja einfach ignoriert und daran festgehalten es zu kaufen nächste Saison, aber mittlerweile scheint es mir echt so, dass dieses Bike im derzeitigen Entwicklungsstadium ein total fehlgeplantes Wrack ist?!


Das ist doch quatsch. In einem Forum hört man immer mehr von Problemen als von positiven Erfahrungen, da die Leute hier nach Rat und Unterstützung suchen. Wer keine Probleme hat ist irgendwo auf einem Trail unterwegs und nicht im Internet. Seit bei meinem Strive das Knacken auf magische Art und Weise verschwunden ist, habe ich zwar noch ein kleines Problem mit einer rubbelnden Bremse vorne, aber das liegt wohl eher an Avid als am Strive.

Das Rad an für sich ist richtig geil. Das Fahrverhalten hält locker mit der tollen Optik mit. 
Der Canyon Werbeslogan passt wie die Faust aufs Auge: Das Strive bringt einen jeden Berg hinauf, am besten ist jedoch die Abfahrt. Den Trail herunter kann man dermaßen rocken, dass kein CC oder AM Rad mithalten kann. 
Mein einziger Kritikpunkt ist der zu lineare Hinterbau. Ich werde noch dieses Jahr die Luftkammer des Dämpfers verkleinern um etwas mehr Progression zu bekommen.


----------



## Radonpiranha (10. Juli 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> o
> Mein einziger Kritikpunkt ist der zu lineare Hinterbau. Ich werde noch dieses Jahr die Luftkammer des Dämpfers verkleinern um etwas mehr Progression zu bekommen.



Ich kann dir nur zustimmen Hammer Bike aber die Probleme kommen hier sehr stark rüber,bin auch einer mit knacks-Modell aber sobald das von Canyon gelöst wird (25.7.) wird es wahrscheinlich wie ganz am Anfang. > Einfach nur GEIL !!!

Zum Hinterbau Luftkammer verkleinern? Mit diesen Fox Dämpfer Spacern die 2012 kommen? Oder womit ?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (10. Juli 2011)

kann man wohl auf mit teflonfolie oder sowas machen... gibts freds drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. Juli 2011)

Na das klingt doch endlich mal positiv  Da hast du natürlich Recht mit den negativen Dingen in Foren, hät man auch mal früher drüber nachdenken können! Da ich eh noch bis Ende diesen Jahres warten muss, bis die 2012er bestellt werden können, kann ich mir ja noch in Ruhe überlegen obs nu ein Strive 8.0 oder ein Torque Trailflow wird. Ich hoffe nur das die Lieferzeiten wenigstens ein klein bisschen schneller werden, dieses Jahr find ichs ja noch verständlich da keiner wissen konnte ob das neue Modell einschlägt oder nicht.

Das wird noch eine schwierige Entscheidung


----------



## Kolja_ (10. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe das Strive jetzt gute 16 Stunden bewegt, mehrere Kollegen sind mal kurz drauf gesessen und wir sind der Meinung: der blaue Hebel am Monarch-Dämpfer ist nur Show. 
Ändert aber nix daran, dass das Rad gut bergauf und noch besser bergab fährt, egal bei welcher Hebel-Einstellung.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2011)

Hi,
Ich hab mein knarzen hoffentlich auch entdeckt. X12 Achse hatte sich gelockert. Im Moment ist Ruhe. 
@ Kolia Ich hatte schon mehrere Monarch, bei der Hebelverstellung hatte ich auch so gut wie nichts bemerkt. Die Plattformverstellung beim RP23 ist um Welten besser. Aber stimmt das Rad geht gut bergauf und noch besser bergab. Die Plattform wurde die letzten beiden Tage ca. 1700 HM nicht benutzt.


----------



## soulsucks (10. Juli 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur zustimmen Hammer Bike aber die Probleme kommen hier sehr stark rüber,bin auch einer mit knacks-Modell aber sobald das von Canyon gelöst wird (25.7.) wird es wahrscheinlich wie ganz am Anfang. > Einfach nur GEIL !!!
> 
> gibt es da eine offizielle lösung von canyon oder wie kommst du auf das datum?!
> meins knackt auch am unteren dämpferauge, überhöre ich zwar schon fast, kontrolliere dafür aber öfter mal die 270er dämpfer/box auf folgeschäden.
> ...


----------



## swoosh999 (10. Juli 2011)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich irgendjemanden hier der mit seinem Strive wirklich restlos zufrieden ist?! Da ich das Teil vom Aussehen und Preis einfach so geil finde, hab ich die ganzen ersten negativen Rückmeldungen ja einfach ignoriert und daran festgehalten es zu kaufen nächste Saison, aber mittlerweile scheint es mir echt so, dass dieses Bike im derzeitigen Entwicklungsstadium ein total fehlgeplantes Wrack ist?!



heute erste richtige tour (25km,900hm) mit abgestimmten setup.
bisher keine geräusche oder ähnliches..
bergab ist es definitiv ne wucht..
bergauf..so lala..ohne propedal wippt es schon heftig.
mit propedal aber kein thema mehr.
hinterbau ist mir auch zu linear. da muss ne kammerverkleinerung her...
bei drops aus 1meter war der federweg am kurz vor ende...

der tiefe schwerpunkt gibt ein gutes gefühl, bei nem bunnyhop aus voller fahrt über nen baumstamm hätte es mich aber fast gelegt. das vorderrad will nur bedingt hochkommen 

btw. hatte heute gleich ein platten - dank tubeless und nostans war das loch in 10sek dicht - 0,3 bar druckverlust - nachgepumpt - fertig & weitergefahren


----------



## karsten13 (10. Juli 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> btw. hatte heute gleich ein platten - dank tubeless und nostans war das loch in 10sek dicht - 0,3 bar druckverlust - nachgepumpt - fertig & weitergefahren



hatte das HR mit Schlauch schon 2x platt 
Hab grad die Schläuche rausgeworfen, die Fat Alberts haben aber schon Löcher  . Dichtmilch sollte das richten. Bin gespannt ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Radonpiranha (10. Juli 2011)

soulsucks schrieb:


> gibt es da eine offizielle lösung von canyon oder wie kommst du auf das datum?!
> meins knackt auch am unteren dämpferauge, überhöre ich zwar schon fast, kontrolliere dafür aber öfter mal die 270er dämpfer/box auf folgeschäden.
> 
> muss/sollte man sich da eigentlich bei canyon irgenwo registrieren lassen mit dem defekt?!



Also ich war am Freitag bei Canyon und habe mein knacksen dort bemängelt, daraufhin habe ich einen Reparaturtermin vereinbart (der früheste) da Canyon im Moment sehr viel Schrauben muss (hauptsächlich Strive's denke ich mal) ist mein Termin erst am 25.7.! Mein Knacken ist übrigens (laut Canyon Werkstatt-Mitarbeiter) am Hauptlager und beim kleinsten wippen zu hören, also dauerhaft.

Wurde aber alles schon hier geschrieben! Die Offizielle Lösung ist eine Kostenlose Reparatur an den Lagern bzw.Nadellagern


----------



## Chicane (11. Juli 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Zum Hinterbauâ¦ Luftkammer verkleinern? Mit diesen Fox DÃ¤mpfer Spacern die 2012 kommen? Oder womit ?



Gern genommen: Die HÃ¼llen von CD-Spindeln, weil vorgeformt und eine StÃ¤rke von ~1 mm. Luftkammer abschrauben, HÃ¼lle zuschneiden, einlegen - fertig. So kann man die Kammer nach Belieben abstimmen  Und: kostet nÃ¼x!


Mein neues Nadellager wird seit dem 30.06. kommissioniert. So langsam nervt es echt. NatÃ¼rlich hab ich das Lager nach Erhalt der eMail gleich ausgepresst, damit ich das neue Lager nur einpressen muss und ab gehts. Jetzt steht das Bike seit fast 2 Wochen rum.


----------



## swoosh999 (11. Juli 2011)

SAG Anzeiger:

Ist euer SAG Anzeiger auch so locker?
Bei mir bewegt sich der rote Ring nicht mal mit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (11. Juli 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> SAG Anzeiger:
> 
> Ist euer SAG Anzeiger auch so locker?
> Bei mir bewegt sich der rote Ring nicht mal mit !



-> war bei mir auch. Einfach mal die Schrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel kontrollieren, bei mir war es mit dem richtigen Anzugsmoment verschwunden.


----------



## swoosh999 (12. Juli 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> -> war bei mir auch. Einfach mal die Schrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel kontrollieren, bei mir war es mit dem richtigen Anzugsmoment verschwunden.



2 Nm steht auf der schraube, 2 Nm habe ich sie festgezogen.
Der Ring bammelt da trotzdem locker vor sich hin..

btw. Schmatzt euer rp23 auch so? bei mir hör man richtig laut das öl.
bei meiner freundin am nerve ist gar nichts zu hören, oder liegt das an meinen höheren luftdruck??!


----------



## Chicane (12. Juli 2011)

Das ist ja zum  Heute neues Nadellager von Canyon bekommen (dabei ist Hülse, Nadellager, Spacer und die Achse). Also Monarch liegen gelassen und gleich sauber in den RP23 gepresst. Eingebaut - Spiel  Zwar weniger als vorher, trotzdem deutlich zu merken - vom Klappern mal ganz abgesehen.

Jetzt habe ich mir noch eine neue Nadelhülse von INA bestellt. Klappt das auch nicht besorge ich mir ein Igus Gleitlager.


----------



## Radonpiranha (12. Juli 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> btw. Schmatzt euer rp23 auch so? bei mir hör man richtig laut das öl.
> bei meiner freundin am nerve ist gar nichts zu hören, oder liegt das an meinen höheren luftdruck??!



Bei mir schmatzt er auch aber laut Fox heißt das: Er hat viel Float Fluid drin also ist gut geschmiert. Aber wenns dich nervt: Luftkammer auf Fox Fluid auskratzen und anderes ehr dickflüssiges öl rein^^


----------



## schrabbel (12. Juli 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Das ist ja zum  Heute neues Nadellager von Canyon bekommen (dabei ist Hülse, Nadellager, Spacer und die Achse). Also Monarch liegen gelassen und gleich sauber in den RP23 gepresst. Eingebaut - Spiel  Zwar weniger als vorher, trotzdem deutlich zu merken - vom Klappern mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mir noch eine neue Nadelhülse von INA bestellt. Klappt das auch nicht besorge ich mir ein Igus Gleitlager.



Wie ist denn der Fox im vergleich zum Monarch ?


----------



## Chicane (12. Juli 2011)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Fox im vergleich zum Monarch ?



Wäre ich gefahren hätte ich es dir sagen können  Kann aber folgendes sagen: bin in meinem AM den Monarch RT3 sowie den Fox RP23 gefahren. Und da liegen Welten zwischen. Der RP23 ist in diesem Segment einfach an der Spitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ewoodster (12. Juli 2011)

Heute kam mein Raceface Bash, mit dem ich den hässlichen Truvative Bashguard der Stylo ersetzt habe.
Bei der Demontage des alten Bashguards ist dann folgendes zum Vorschein gekommen:






Der 36er Zahnkranz schrammt offensichtlich an meinem Hinterbau und hat schon ordentliche spuren hinterlassen. Wie kann so etwas sein? Hat hier ein Canyon Monteur den Einbau von Spacern vergessen? Ich habe das Rad fertig montiert in Koblenz abgeholt.

Es ist bisher NOCH kein schlimmer Schaden, aber ich bin auch erst gut 150 km gefahren. So kann es jedenfalls nicht bleiben. In der Tüte mit den übrigen gebliebenen Teilen ist kein Spacer vorhanden. Können die anderen 8.0er Fahrer auche mal einen Blick unter ihren Bashguard werfen? Ich würde gerne Wissen, ob das ein Einzelfall ist. Eventuell passt die Stylo nicht zum Hinterbau.


----------



## Chicane (12. Juli 2011)

@Ewoodster

Das Strive hat ein 73 mm Tretlager. Beim GXP Innenlager gehört somit kein Spacer rein.

Allerdings sieht das nicht so aus, als wenn das Kettenblatt streift. Eher als ob die Kette hochgezogen wurde. Schadensbild ist trotzdem sehr seltsam.


----------



## steph4n (12. Juli 2011)

@Ewoodster: ich habe an der oberen Kante auch einen kleinen Kratzer, hat die Form von einer "Kettenglied-Häflte" also ca. 3mm lang, nix wildes (Bike ca. 250km gelaufen).

Bei dir schauts schon extrem aus, solltest du reklamieren .. vllt kollidiert die Kette beim Einfedern wenn du auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt fährst.


----------



## Ewoodster (12. Juli 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> @Ewoodster
> 
> Das Strive hat ein 73 mm Tretlager. Beim GXP Innenlager gehört somit kein Spacer rein.
> 
> Allerdings sieht das nicht so aus, als wenn das Kettenblatt streift. Eher als ob die Kette hochgezogen wurde. Schadensbild ist trotzdem sehr seltsam.


Du hast recht, das könnte wirklich passiert sein. Ich kann mich an meine erste Ausfahrt erinnern, da ist beim runterschalten am Kettenblatt die Kette abgesprungen und hat sich dann hochgezogen.
Wie kann man soetwas zukünftig verhindern?


----------



## Ferdolino (12. Juli 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Heute kam mein Raceface Bash, mit dem ich den hässlichen Truvative Bashguard der Stylo ersetzt habe.
> Bei der Demontage des alten Bashguards ist dann folgendes zum Vorschein gekommen:
> Der 36er Zahnkranz schrammt offensichtlich an meinem Hinterbau und hat schon ordentliche spuren hinterlassen. Wie kann so etwas sein? Hat hier ein Canyon Monteur den Einbau von Spacern vergessen? Ich habe das Rad fertig montiert in Koblenz abgeholt.
> 
> Es ist bisher NOCH kein schlimmer Schaden, aber ich bin auch erst gut 150 km gefahren. So kann es jedenfalls nicht bleiben. In der Tüte mit den übrigen gebliebenen Teilen ist kein Spacer vorhanden. Können die anderen 8.0er Fahrer auche mal einen Blick unter ihren Bashguard werfen? Ich würde gerne Wissen, ob das ein Einzelfall ist. Eventuell passt die Stylo nicht zum Hinterbau.



Sieht bei mir auch so aus. Beim Runterschalten aufs kleine Kettenblatt hats die Kette schon ein paar mal hochgezogen. Keine Ahnung warum das passiert.

Mein 8er ist zur Zeit gerade im Härtetest in Osttirol. Bin soweit sehr zufrieden, bis auf das, dass die Reverb jetzt gar nicht mehr funktioniert. Habe seit Sonntag ca. 3400 hm gemacht. Das Kletterverhalten ist ausgezeichnet und die Abfahrten ebenfalls.



Grüße!


----------



## eraser2704 (12. Juli 2011)

So Leute,

bin seit Freitag auch endlich stolzer Besitzer eines ES 8.0. Bestellt KW 26, geliefert KW 27. Am Wochenende im Pfälzer Wald auch gleich mal 2 kleine Touren gemacht und bisher ziemlich begeistert  Diese Woche ists in den Alpen dabei.

Wie geht ihr denn an die Fahrwerkseinstellung ran? Ist mein erstes Fully und so viele Einstellmöglichkeiten hatte ich noch nicht  Bisher hab ich nur den Luftdruck so eingestellt, dass ich mit rund 30% SAG rumfahre. 

Fall jemand ne gute Anleitung hat, wäre mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## T!ll (12. Juli 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL0Ekgeba24"]YouTube        - âªFahrwerkabstimmung  Workshop fÃÂ¼r Canyon Bikes und andere MTBsâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## eraser2704 (12. Juli 2011)

Sauber, danke


----------



## Kolja_ (13. Juli 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> 2 Nm steht auf der schraube, 2 Nm habe ich sie festgezogen.


Auf welcher Schraube? Kann man die so sehen? Auf der Schraube gegenüberliegend vom SAG-Anzeiger an der 270°-Box steht 7-10Nm. Eine Schraube mit 2Nm kann ich so nicht entdecken. Kannst Du bitte genauer beschreiben, wo die sein soll?
Danke!


----------



## swoosh999 (13. Juli 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Auf welcher Schraube? Kann man die so sehen? Auf der Schraube gegenüberliegend vom SAG-Anzeiger an der 270°-Box steht 7-10Nm. Eine Schraube mit 2Nm kann ich so nicht entdecken. Kannst Du bitte genauer beschreiben, wo die sein soll?
> Danke!



Das Thema hatten wir hier im fred schon mal, ungefähr auf Seite 73-75.
Die schraube auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des sag-Monitors, also auf der antriebsseite ist bei mir mit 2nm gekennzeichnet.
Es soll fälle geben in denen die Schraube falsch mit 7-10nm gekennzeichnet wurde.
Auf der seite des sag-monitors ist auf der schraube keine angabe.daher war ich der annahme ihr ebenfalls 2nm zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolja_ (13. Juli 2011)

Ah, danke schön! Seite 76 ist es. 
Hier ist der Eintrag von heckenheinig mit ein paar Fotos:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8460230&postcount=1883

Dann werde ich wohl nachher von 7Nm auf 2Nm reduzieren.


----------



## gremlino (13. Juli 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Dann werde ich wohl nachher von 7Nm auf 2Nm reduzieren.



Schraubensicherung nicht vergessen, sonst ist die Ratz Fatz weg


----------



## Kolja_ (13. Juli 2011)

Ist das nicht eine lange Schraube durch die 270°-Box, die gleichzeitig auch die Sag-Anzeige hält? Oder 2 Schrauben von rechts+links, die beide 2Nm kriegen?


----------



## soulsucks (13. Juli 2011)

ist ne lange durchgehende...
leider habe ich die schraube auch mit 7nm nachgezogen (laut falscher beschriftung) und nun steht die schraube auf der anderen seite so weit in dem innensechskant raus, daß kein schlüssel zum gegenhalten mehr reinpasst...schöner sch*ß.


----------



## Kolja_ (13. Juli 2011)

Jo danke, hab es gerade gesehen. 2Nm sind jetzt eingestellt. Sag -Anzeiger dreht sich jetzt auch viel besser.


----------



## swoosh999 (13. Juli 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Jo danke, hab es gerade gesehen. 2Nm sind jetzt eingestellt. Sag -Anzeiger dreht sich jetzt auch viel besser.



besser? bei mir wackelt der so vor sich hin.
setz ich mich drauf, steg ab und was zeigt er an: null (ausgangsstellung)


----------



## Kolja_ (13. Juli 2011)

Nee, da wackelt nix bei mir. Bei 7Nm war er sehr stramm, funktionierte aber noch.


----------



## swoosh999 (13. Juli 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Nee, da wackelt nix bei mir. Bei 7Nm war er sehr stramm, funktionierte aber noch.



kannst du nach einer abfahrt den maximal genutzten federweg ablesen?
geh bei mir ebenso nicht...


----------



## Frypan (14. Juli 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> kannst du nach einer abfahrt den maximal genutzten federweg ablesen?
> geh bei mir ebenso nicht...



Also bei mir geht das, obwohl mir eine geringe Diskrepanz zwischen dem Ring am Dämpfer und der Sag Anzeige aufgefallen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolja_ (14. Juli 2011)

Bei mir sind Sag-Anzeige und Dämpfergummi auch immer ziemlich nah beieinander, natürlich nicht 100%ig.


----------



## Chicane (14. Juli 2011)

Hat denn sonst keiner mehr Probleme mit dem Nadellager? Hier ist es nämlich so still geworden... heißt entweder sind alle glücklich oder die Strives stehen rum


----------



## Frypan (14. Juli 2011)

ich bin glücklich. Morgen kommt auch meine Elixir CR... dann bin ich noch glücklicherer...


----------



## schrabbel (14. Juli 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Hat denn sonst keiner mehr Probleme mit dem Nadellager? Hier ist es nämlich so still geworden... heißt entweder sind alle glücklich oder die Strives stehen rum



Doch hier, ..habe auch leichtes Spiel im unteren Auge. Habe meine Achse mal
ausgebaut und vermessen, ist fast 0.01 mm Konisch  9.983 zu 9.99 
Zur Zeit habe ich Urlaub aber wenn ich demnächst wieder los muss werde
ich mir eine Achse an das Lager anpassen

Ansonsten hatte ich noch die üblichen 7er Probleme: 2-Step die versackt, 
falsch montiertes Schaltwerk, Kette zu kurz abgelängt, Seitliches Spiel
im Schwingenlager, ..aber knacken tut's nicht


----------



## sirios (14. Juli 2011)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Doch hier, ..habe auch leichtes Spiel im unteren Auge. Habe meine Achse mal
> ausgebaut und vermessen, ist fast 0.01 mm Konisch  9.983 zu 9.99
> Zur Zeit habe ich Urlaub aber wenn ich demnächst wieder los muss werde
> ich mir eine Achse an das Lager anpassen
> ...



Ich hab eigentlich null Probleme mit Spiel oder Knacken. Aber mich würde noch eins interessieren: Wie haste das Versacken der 2-Step behoben? Kommt bei mir auch ab und zu mal vor.

Danke!

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## schrabbel (14. Juli 2011)

Meine Lyrik wird auf Solo-Air umgebaut, ..Luftfeder und Top Cap sind
heute gekommen, Kostenpunkt etwa 80


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (14. Juli 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht das, obwohl mir eine geringe Diskrepanz zwischen dem Ring am Dämpfer und der Sag Anzeige aufgefallen ist.



anbei das rätsels lösung (eig. ganz einfach):
der o-ring hinter dem roten sag-anzeiger wurde vergessen...


----------



## heckenheini (14. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Aber mich würde noch eins interessieren: Wie haste das Versacken der 2-Step behoben? Kommt bei mir auch ab und zu mal vor.
> 
> Danke!
> 
> ...





schrabbel schrieb:


> Meine Lyrik wird auf Solo-Air umgebaut, ..Luftfeder und Top Cap sind
> heute gekommen, Kostenpunkt etwa 80




Yep, meine wird auch umgebaut(U-Turn)
Die Teile gabs bei Hibike für ca.75+Versand.


----------



## Chicane (14. Juli 2011)

Ich bekomme das Spiel im Nadellager einfach nicht weg  Ich habe hier 2 Hülsen, 2 Achsen und 3 Nadellager. Alles kombiniert, nichts hilft. Inzwischen Frage ich mich, ob beim RP23 ein anderes Lager als beim Monarch verbaut wird? Habe nämlich offiziell das 7.0, getestet habe ich es nur mit dem RP23. Aber eigentlich sind die Maße bei den Dämpfern ja identisch. 

Es hatte nicht zufälligerweise einer seinen RP23 ausgebaut?


----------



## Frypan (14. Juli 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> anbei das rätsels lösung (eig. ganz einfach):
> der o-ring hinter dem roten sag-anzeiger wurde vergessen...



Hmm... hast du ein Bild?


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juli 2011)

Da ich vor einer Weile mal das Thema Pedale hier angeschnitten hatte, ich habe im Torque Thread mal ein paar Worte zu meinen neuen DMR Vault geschrieben. Kurz zusammengefasst: Beste Pedale die es gibt, absolute Empfehlung!


----------



## Happy-Dog (14. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Hab bis jetzt auch keine probleme mit meinem Strive.
Kein Knacken, Ziepen, jucken und rascheln.
Beim Auspacken und montieren alle Schrauben und Verbindungen kontrolliert. Alle drehmomente haben gestimmt.
Bis jetzt ist alles wunderbar und bin zufrieden damit.
Schaue aber nach jeder Fahrt, ob irgendwas knackt.
Aber bis jetzt alles top - hoffentlich bleibts so.

Gruß Happy Dog


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (14. Juli 2011)

Ich kann es immer noch gar nicht fassen!! 





Heute war endlich Bescherung!
Die Übergabe war wirklich super gemacht, der Mitarbeiter sehr nett, kompetent und geduldig mit einem quasi Anfänger in Sachen Fully. (Vielen Dank nochmal!)
Die mitgebrachten Pedale, dort ausgesuchte Griffe und Flaschenhalter wurden direkt montiert und dann das gute Stück gerade so ins Auto verstaut. Habe heute zum ersten Mal überhaupt das Strive in live gesehen und das Design ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich sehr schön gelungen.
Gefahren bin ich heute leider nur ein paar Meter, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich morgen eine möglichst würdige Jungfernfahrt absolvieren. Der erste Eindruck ist aber klasse und das Bike (Größe L) fühlt sich sehr gut an.

Habe übrigens auch mal wg evtl.Lagerprobleme gefragt, der Mitarbeiter meinte, ihm wären keine größeren "Reklamationsfälle" bekannt. Naja, hoffen wir mal das beste!
Bis auf die laute Hammerschmidt ;-)) und die bis jetzt etwas schwergängige Gabel ist mir jedenfalls nichts Gravierendes aufgefallen.


----------



## Fell (14. Juli 2011)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Ich kann es immer noch gar nicht fassen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Glückwunsch . Sieht echt Hammergeil aus Ich bin morgen dran, kanns kaum abwarten  
Wurde auch ein Setup der Dämpfer bei dir gemacht? Hast du auch eine Dämpferpumpe und den Drehmomentschlüssel mit dazubekommen?


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (14. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Glückwunsch . Sieht echt Hammergeil aus Ich bin morgen dran, kanns kaum abwarten
> Wurde auch ein Setup der Dämpfer bei dir gemacht? Hast du auch eine Dämpferpumpe und den Drehmomentschlüssel mit dazubekommen?



Hi Fell,
Ja, Dämpfer-Setup wurde auch gemacht, nur mit der Gabel muß ich selbst nochmal gucken, da muß ich noch das Gefühl für bekommen, welches Verhalten mir am Besten zusagt.
Dämpfer-Pumpe und Drehmomentschlüssel sind beim Zubehör dabei.

Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall ganz viel Spaß morgen, es lohnt sich!!

Lieben Gruß.


----------



## H1llnippler (14. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da ich vor einer Weile mal das Thema Pedale hier angeschnitten hatte, ich habe im Torque Thread mal ein paar Worte zu meinen neuen DMR Vault geschrieben. Kurz zusammengefasst: Beste Pedale die es gibt, absolute Empfehlung!



faaaack ist die schwer 

habe die vault auch im auge gehabt, aber für touren mit evtl trage passagen einfach zu grosser körper u das gewicht

habe dan zur Blackspire Sub3 gegriffen 
auf der Haschwaage  unglaubliche 141 g in schwarz
vault war 202 g in blau
NC 17 sudpin 189 gramm

und preislich waren alle gleich, wieso??? keine ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obmiT (14. Juli 2011)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Ich kann es immer noch gar nicht fassen!!
> ...
> 
> Heute war endlich Bescherung!.....



Wann hattest du bestellt?
ich hatte meins KW 25 bestellt. (bzw umbestellen/upgraden müssen weil beim 8.0er was verdödelt wurde)
Eigendlich KW 19 bestellt.


----------



## gotboost (14. Juli 2011)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> faaaack ist die schwer
> 
> habe die vault auch im auge gehabt, aber für touren mit evtl trage passagen einfach zu grosser körper u das gewicht
> 
> ...



Wo gibt's die denn so günstig?


----------



## heckenheini (15. Juli 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Wo gibt's die denn so günstig?



http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=25_60&products_id=2483

Ist vom Napalmdeath hier aus dem Forum.Kannst auch im Bikemarkt nach den Pedalen suchen.


----------



## gotboost (15. Juli 2011)

Das sind aber die sub4 nicht sub3! Wo gibt's die 3er so günstig? Danke.


----------



## heckenheini (15. Juli 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Das sind aber die sub4 nicht sub3! Wo gibt's die 3er so günstig? Danke.



Uups, sorry.
Also dann hät ich gern gewusst wo es die Teile gibt.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (15. Juli 2011)

den blackspire dingern würd ich nichtmal im CC vertrauen...


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (15. Juli 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Wann hattest du bestellt?
> ich hatte meins KW 25 bestellt. (bzw umbestellen/upgraden müssen weil beim 8.0er was verdödelt wurde)
> Eigendlich KW 19 bestellt.



Dezember 2010!!
Von daher wurde es echt Zeit...
Drück' Dir die Daumen, daß Du nicht mehr so lange warten mußt.


----------



## Fell (15. Juli 2011)

So, komme eben von meinem Strive Abholtermin aus Koblenz zurück, *OHNE STRIVE !* 

Wie man mir mitteilte wurde heute die Auslieferung des Strive vorläufig gestoppt. Es traten Probleme mit der Klemmung des Dämpfers af. Die Klemmung sei nicht stark genug, und die Dämpferachse könne sich rausdrücken  . Dies sei bei 5 Strives schon passiert, und Canyon wolle kein Risiko eingehen.
Sie müssten den Sachverhalt erst untersuchen, neue Tests in Pforzheim machen. Sie können noch nicht sagen wie lange sich die Auslieferung verzögert...

Auf meine Frage, was mit den bereits ausgelieferten Strives passieren würde, sagte die Mitarbeiterin, es werde wohl eine Rückrufaktion geben. Zumindestens werden die Kunden wohl angeschrieben.

Es standen heute zwei Abholungen für Strive bereit: Einer aus Frankfurt und meine. Den Kunden aus Frankfurt hatten sie telefonisch noch erreicht, bevor er los gefahren war. Mich hatten sie nicht erreicht. Ich stand im Laden. Am Ende standen drei Canyon Mitarbeiter um mich rum, um mir die Hiobsbotschaft so schonend wie möglich beizubringen. Sie haben wohl extra ihre hübscheste Mitarbeiterin  geschickt, da die Männer wohl bei hübschen Frauen nicht gleich so explodieren sollen (hab ich mal gehört) ...

Die Mitarbeiter bei Canyon haben sich wirklich bemüht . Ich war erstmal platt und etwas sprachlos. Habe aber immer wieder auf die bereits mehrmahls verschoeben Termine hingewiesen. Aber ändern können sie es auch nicht. Als kleine Entschädigung für meine "Leerfahrt" habe ich noch die Okley Brille für 150 Euro bekommen. Meine Bike wäre mir leiber gewesen


----------



## speichenquaeler (15. Juli 2011)

Toll! Auslieferungsstopp! 

Wenn man eine fiese Sau wäre, würde man jetzt höhnen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (15. Juli 2011)

Man könnte sagen: Kaufe nie ein Bike der ersten Serie, es sei denn man will Tester spielen... aber nein, das tue ich jetzt nicht  Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 208902 (15. Juli 2011)

SUPAGAU !!
Ich hab noch mal ein Abholtermin am 27 den Monat. Man hoffentlich ist das bis dahin gefixt..... OMG der Urlaub !! NEEINN .
Mein Beileid Fell.


----------



## Fell (15. Juli 2011)

Hmm, vielleicht doch stornieren, und das Modell 2012 kaufen  Ist ja nicht mehr lange  
Ich habe nur die Befürchtung das dieModelle 2012 vielleicht weniger gut ausgestattet sind, aber den gleichen Preis kosten.


----------



## Nexic (15. Juli 2011)

Die Strive Serie ist wohl vom Pech verfolgt, erst so lange Verzögerungen und jetzt die Rückrufaktion.

Mein Beileid Jungs.


----------



## Deleted 208902 (15. Juli 2011)

hmmm is ja nicht mehr lange ..  
Gut das noch ein Torquer-AS im Ärmel habe. Trotzdem.. wäre sauschade. Eben sofort mit Canyon getelert.
Dame am Hörer meinte das der Termin am 27 sowei nicht Gefahr wäre und bis dahin sicher "die Probleme" behoben wären. Sie wusste weniger wie Ich (von wegen Dämpfer-achs geschichte). Warten wirs ab...


----------



## Kolja_ (15. Juli 2011)

Ich brech ins Essen... ist mir aber ein Rätsel, wie sich die Dämpferachse rausdrücken können soll. Die ist doch links und rechts durch Schrauben bzw. Kunststoffhülsen gefangen...

Edit: Ach... ich lass mich überraschen, was Canyon jetzt macht... mein Nachredner hats nämlich auf den Pnkt gebracht: bei mir wackelt und knarzt ebenfalls nix, regelmäßige Kontrolle des Dämpfers ist auf jeden Fall angesagt. Bevor nix offiziell von Canyon gekommen ist oder Post bei mir liegt, mach ich erstmal nix... außer bergab Spaß haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (15. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> So, komme eben von meinem Strive Abholtermin aus Koblenz zurück, *OHNE STRIVE !*
> 
> Wie man mir mitteilte wurde heute die Auslieferung des Strive vorläufig gestoppt. Es traten Probleme mit der Klemmung des Dämpfers af. Die Klemmung sei nicht stark genug, und die Dämpferachse könne sich rausdrücken  . Dies sei bei 5 Strives schon passiert, und Canyon wolle kein Risiko eingehen.
> Sie müssten den Sachverhalt erst untersuchen, neue Tests in Pforzheim machen. Sie können noch nicht sagen wie lange sich die Auslieferung verzögert...
> ...



Haben Sie die zu Dir geschickt Die am "Empfang" sitzt und die Pager verteilt? Die ist wirklich hübsch und auch sehr nett .

Hm... Auch wenn da jetzt ne Rückrufaktion kommt, ich kann nix wirklich negatives an meinem Bike finden. Es knackt nix, es hat kein Spiel. Außer dass ab und zu die Lyrik etwas einsackt, aber dafür kann Canyon ja nix und wenn es mich zu sehr nervt bau ich sie halt um auf U-Turn oder Solo Air.

Ich find das Strive ist trotzdem ein prima Bike mit einem Design das seinesgleichen sucht 

gruß aus dem Saarland!

Sebastian


----------



## Canyon_Support (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen
Das âFellâ heute sein Rad nicht mitnehmen konnte tut uns wirklich furchtbar leid. Es ist richtig, dass wir die Auslieferung der Strives heute gestoppt haben, das ist aber kein auÃergewÃ¶hnlicher Prozess sondern eine Vorgehensweise, die unsere interne Prozessordnung vorschreibt. Unsere QualitÃ¤tssicherung hat einen groÃen Stopp-Knopf mit dem die Auslieferung selbst beim kleinsten Verdachtsfall vorsichtshalber gedrÃ¼ckt wird und nach KlÃ¤rung wieder losgelassen wird. Die KlÃ¤rung und erneute Freigabe kann innerhalb weniger Stunden passieren, in manchen FÃ¤llen sind beispielsweise aufwÃ¤ndige PrÃ¼fungen notwendig und es dauert etwas lÃ¤nger.

Uns liegt die Sicherheit unserer Bikes am Herzen und wir drÃ¼cken auch lieber den Stopp-Knopf zehnmal zu viel als einmal zu wenig. Beim Strive vermessen wir derzeit alle Lager- und Achssitze der Knuckle Box nach, weil es hier in EinzelfÃ¤llen zu Abweichungen gegenÃ¼ber den Fertigungszeichnungen gekommen ist. Wir brauchen hier einen Ãberblick und prÃ¼fen jetzt den Lagerbestand und prÃ¼fen parallel in unserem PrÃ¼flabor, inwieweit eine MaÃabweichung ein bspw. gegen Ausschlagen des Lagersitzes zur Folge haben  kann.  Das ist was derzeit bei uns passiert. Dies nimmt einige Tage in Anspruch. Einen RÃ¼ckruf planen wir derzeit aber nicht, die bereits ausgelieferten RÃ¤der kÃ¶nnen weiter gefahren werden.

Wir entschuldigen uns und bitten euch um VerstÃ¤ndnis fÃ¼r diese MaÃnahme, sie dient letztendlich der Sicherstellung der ProduktqualitÃ¤t und unseres hohen QualitÃ¤tsstandards. Auch mÃ¶chten wir uns fÃ¼r die Wortwahl im Showroom entschuldigen Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kÃ¶nnen wir noch nicht einmal die fÃ¼nf VerdachtsfÃ¤lle bestÃ¤tigen. 
Wir halten euch diesbezÃ¼glich auf dem Laufenden. 

Das Strive ist wirklich ein sehr sehr komplexes Fully.
Wir wÃ¼nschen euch allen ein schÃ¶nes Wochenende

Euer Canyon Team


----------



## Gecko1969 (15. Juli 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Man könnte sagen: Kaufe nie ein Bike der ersten Serie, es sei denn man will Tester spielen... aber nein, das tue ich jetzt nicht  Da bin ich mal gespannt.



Und schon gar nicht ein Canyon aus der ersten Serie. Die müssen wie das Torque erst mehrere Jahre reifen, sind dann aber richtig klasse. 

Das Problem mit der Dämpferklemmung werden sie schon in den Griff bekommen, was mich viel mehr stört (und auch zur Kaufentscheidung gegen das Strive geführt hat) ist der durchrauschende Hinterbau bei artgerechter Haltung. Ist wohl doch eher ein komfortables 160 mm-Tourenbike als ein Enduro.


----------



## Fell (15. Juli 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> ... Einen Rückruf planen wir derzeit aber nicht, die bereits ausgelieferten Räder können weiter gefahren werden.


 Dann hätte ich es ggf. ja doch mitnehmen können... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> ... Auch möchten wir uns für die Wortwahl im Showroom entschuldigen Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt können wir noch nicht einmal die fünf Verdachtsfälle bestätigen.
> Wir halten euch diesbezüglich auf dem Laufenden.


 Das wurde mir als Begründung genannt, ich habe versucht es so genau wie möglich wieder zugeben. Ich möchte noch mal betonen, das die drei Canyon Mitarbeiter wirklich freundlich und bemüht waren 

Die Brille ist schick, steht mir ausgesprochen gut. Ich glaube, ich bin einfach zu gutmütig...  
Mir gehen nur langsam die Urlaubstage aus...


----------



## schwed1 (15. Juli 2011)

> Ansonsten hatte ich noch die üblichen 7er Probleme: 2-Step die versackt,
> falsch montiertes Schaltwerk, Kette zu kurz abgelängt, Seitliches Spiel
> im Schwingenlager, ..aber knacken tut's nicht


[/QUOTE] 

Servus,

seitliches Spiel im Schwingenlager habe ich bei meinem 7.0 auch. Was machst Du dagegen. Hast Du bei Canyon schon mal nachgefragt.

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## speichenquaeler (15. Juli 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Uns liegt die Sicherheit unserer Bikes am Herzen und wir drücken auch lieber den Stopp-Knopf zehnmal zu viel als einmal zu wenig. Beim Strive vermessen wir derzeit alle Lager- und Achssitze der Knuckle Box nach, weil es hier in Einzelfällen zu Abweichungen gegenüber den Fertigungszeichnungen gekommen ist. Wir brauchen hier einen Überblick und prüfen jetzt den Lagerbestand und prüfen parallel in unserem Prüflabor, inwieweit eine Maßabweichung ein bspw. gegen Ausschlagen des Lagersitzes zur Folge haben  kann.  Das ist was derzeit bei uns passiert. Dies nimmt einige Tage in Anspruch. Einen Rückruf planen wir derzeit aber nicht, die bereits ausgelieferten Räder können weiter gefahren werden.



Sagen wir es einmal diplomatisch:

- Ihr habt keine Ahnung an welchen Chargen der Knuckle Box die Maßabweichungen auftauchen

- Ihr prüft die Bestände, die Ausgelieferten aber nicht.

- Könnt ihr zu 100 % garantieren, dass die Knuckle Boxes aller ausgelieferten Strives maßhaltig sind?

- Warum wurde gegen die Maßhaltigkeit der Knuckle Box nicht geprüft?

- Bekommt ihr die Rahmen fertig vorassembled?

- Wenn ja, sind Prüfprotokolle vom Zulieferer der Knuckle Box nicht Bestandteil eurer Lieferrahmenverträge?

- Wäre dies nicht genau das was ihr ansprecht: Qualitätssicherung... da wo sie stattfinden muss?

- Warum schreiben eure internen Prozesse zwar vor den "roten Knopf" zu drücken (gut aber schlecht weil nötig), die richtigen Informationen zu prozessieren unterlaßt ihr aber?



canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Das Strive ist wirklich ein sehr sehr komplexes Fully.



Dessen Komplexität ihr offensichtlich nicht im Griff habt.

Gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Juli 2011)

Das Strive ist nicht komplexer als viele andere Fullies auf dem Markt, wo liegt den der Unterschied?
Es wurde einfach nicht geprüft, sonst wäre es sofort aufgefallen, so sieht es aus.


----------



## schrabbel (15. Juli 2011)

Servus,

seitliches Spiel im Schwingenlager habe ich bei meinem 7.0 auch. Was machst Du dagegen. Hast Du bei Canyon schon mal nachgefragt.

Danke Gruß Schwed[/QUOTE]

Hi,

Vorgeschriebenes Anzugsmoment für die Schwingenachse waren wohl 
4 oder 5 Nm, ich habe vorsichtig solange das Drehmoment erhöht bis das
Spiel beseitigt war, ..waren bei mir 9 Nm. Habe ein richtiges Werkzeug 
benutzt und nicht diesen Plastikdödel der beim Rad dabei war.

Bis auf das leichte Spiel in der Dämpferaufnahme sind bei mir jetzt alle
Probleme beseitigt


----------



## Nordhesse (15. Juli 2011)

Fell leider warst du nicht der einzige Ich war der andere der sein Strive abholen wollte, saß im Zug nach Koblenz, bei mir sind also Kosten entstanden. Das einzige was mir gesagt wurde, ist das ich mein Rad nicht abholen kann und die Qualitätssicherung eingreift. Ich finde es ziemlich Krass einem Kunden  2 1/2 h vorhher abzusagen, aber ok. Was mich viel mehr stört ist: 1. Wurde mir telefonisch nicht mal ein Angebot einer Entschädigung gemacht und 2. wurde mir trotz 3 Telefonaten nicht mal der Grund genannt warum es dazu kommt das mein Rad nicht übergeben werden kann. 
Bin also weiter zu Radon gefahren, wo man auch schon von dem aktuellen Problem wusste, war also noch wer da. 
Ich habe in 4 Wochen ein Guiding und brauche dazu das Strive und finde es grad wirklich sche*** das ich telefonisch so gar keine Informationen erhalten habe. 
Das war wirklich SAU SCHLECHT... 
Ich warte jetzt ab, werde aber Rose als alternative im Auge behalten...


----------



## sirios (15. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab heute mal nohmal ne schone Feierabend Tour gemacht wo wirklich alles drin war: trails, singletrail, Urban (hohe Stufen und mehrfachstufen), Anstiege und zuletzt die BMX Bahn bei mir um die Ecke. Das Ende vom Lied: ich kann min wirklich nicht beklagen auch nach wirklich intensiver nutzung gibt es keine probleme ! Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass die BMX Bahn wirklich nicht für den größeren Radstand eines enduro Bikes gemacht ist und ich ein paar richtig miese/harte landungen am Table veranstaltet hab . Hab aber eben nochmal extra nachgesehen, Spiel gibt's nirgendwo in der Box. Ich halt das aber trotzdem regelmäßig im Auge. 

Außerdem kann ich noch meine persönliche Meinung zum "durchrauschenden Hinterbau" sagen: ich find den progressiv genug. Auch bei den miesen und harten Landungen ist nix durchgeschlagen. 

So ich wünsche noch einen schönen Abend und drücke euch die Daumen dass ihr eure Strives bald bekommt!!!!

Gruß

Sebastian

P.s.: sorry für die schreibweise aber ich schreib vom Handy aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordhesse (15. Juli 2011)

Klingt gut, an sich will ich das Canyon aber das was mir heute passiert ist war- entschuldigt diesen Ausdruck aber er spiegelt grad wirklich meinen Gemütszustand wieder- derber scheißdreck. Ich bin Student, muss auf jeden Pfennig schauen und habe mein AM extra für das Strive verkauft und nun sitze ich auf dem trockenen, das soll ja nicht mein letztes Rad sein aber wenn mir Canyon da nicht entgegen kommt wirds auch kein Canyon mehr werden... 
Andere bauen auch gute Räder...


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (15. Juli 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Unsere Qualitätssicherung hat einen großen Stopp-Knopf mit dem die Auslieferung selbst beim kleinsten Verdachtsfall vorsichtshalber gedrückt wird und nach Klärung wieder losgelassen wird. Die Klärung und erneute Freigabe kann innerhalb weniger Stunden passieren, in manchen Fällen sind beispielsweise aufwändige Prüfungen notwendig und es dauert etwas länger.
> 
> Uns liegt die Sicherheit unserer Bikes am Herzen und wir drücken auch lieber den Stopp-Knopf zehnmal zu viel als einmal zu wenig. Beim Strive vermessen wir derzeit alle Lager- und Achssitze der Knuckle Box nach, weil es hier in Einzelfällen zu Abweichungen gegenüber den Fertigungszeichnungen gekommen ist. Wir brauchen hier einen Überblick und prüfen jetzt den Lagerbestand und prüfen parallel in unserem Prüflabor, inwieweit eine Maßabweichung ein bspw. gegen Ausschlagen des Lagersitzes zur Folge haben  kann.  Das ist was derzeit bei uns passiert. Dies nimmt einige Tage in Anspruch. Einen Rückruf planen wir derzeit aber nicht, die bereits ausgelieferten Räder können weiter gefahren werden.
> 
> ...



Also ich bin so langsam wirklich enttäuscht von Eurer Kunden-und vor allem "Informations"-politik!

Erst muß man wochen- bzw. monatelang auf sein Bike warten, eine Verzögerung nach der anderen hinnehmen und dann hat man endlich sein Bike und kann sich trotzdem nicht richtig daran freuen, bzw. was viel schlimmer ist: sich nicht sicher fühlen!

Was ich auch nicht verstehe, ist, warum denn die bereits ausgelieferten Strives nicht überprüft werden müssen, wenn die "eventuell" auftretenden Probleme/Schäden auch "eventuell" wirklich sicherheitsrelevant sind??
Sollen die Kunden, EURE Kunden sich erst melden, wenn was passiert ist, bzw. wenn ein Schaden auftritt? Klingt ganz nach einem Beta-Test, was ich aber in Anbetracht der Tatsache, (für mich jedenfalls) viel Geld auf den Tisch gelegt zu haben, für absolut unangemessen halte!


----------



## sirios (15. Juli 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Klingt gut, an sich will ich das Canyon aber das was mir heute passiert ist war- entschuldigt diesen Ausdruck aber er spiegelt grad wirklich meinen Gemütszustand wieder- derber scheißdreck. Ich bin Student, muss auf jeden Pfennig schauen und habe mein AM extra für das Strive verkauft und nun sitze ich auf dem trockenen, das soll ja nicht mein letztes Rad sein aber wenn mir Canyon da nicht entgegen kommt wirds auch kein Canyon mehr werden...
> Andere bauen auch gute Räder...




Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht! Ich denke du solltest da auf jeden Fall am Ball bleiben!


----------



## H1llnippler (15. Juli 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> den blackspire dingern würd ich nichtmal im CC vertrauen...



wieso jetzt das  aber die pins könnten bissiger sein doch für mich ist ja das Strive mein CC Bike am Bull it sind stabile und Grausame fleischfresser dran

zur frage von wo, local Shop in der Schweiz, ziemlich bekannt u ist um die ecke *Radbar*

der chefe Urs, war sich auch nicht sicher welche das waren
er tipte auf sub3 wegen gewicht u die verpackung war auch vonhanden gekommen, mir wars wurst u wie gesagt hatten ja alle etwa den gleichen preis dan greif ich mal in doofer CC gramm zähler manier zur leichtesten 

aber was mehr kopfzerbrechen macht die ganze sache vonwegen evtl. rückrufaktion, als Schweizer kommen da wieder sicher probleme wegen Canyon zu Canyon markenrechts streit da wirds wieder kompliziert mit hin u her schicken 

_edit_:

was würde dass Strive kosten wenn sehr aufwändige u Kostenspielige Entwicklungs u Proto phasen reingesteckt würden, viel!!

das ist ein problem unserer zeit, Quantität statt Qualität aber da beisst sich der Hund in den Schwanz. Es muss ja auch Umsatzt generiert werden, darum sollte es auch schnell am markt sein u das gleiche gilt halt auch für die verkaufszahlen
klar währe es ratsam in der Release phase eine überschaubare stückzahl herzustellen u dan auch mit gewissenhafter produktions u montage Zeit zu rechnen das evtl nachbesserungen u montage sorgfallt gewährleistet ist

aber die nachfrage ist gross das Entwicklungsgeld soll reingeholt werden u ganz zuschweigen von Kunden die dann keine Order Haben u Abspringen 

doch Ratsam auf längere Zeit!!!!
Arbeite in einem Betrieb der die letzten 10 jahre umsatz steigerungen im 300 - 400% bereich hatten
die nachfrage wurde auf biegen u brechen erfüllt, die Qualität sank der Mitarbeiter standart ging ins unterdurchschnittliche so wurde es den Mitkonkurenten einfach gemacht unsere Qualität standarts zu erreichen 

jetzt ist Unser grosses Ziel die Qualitäts sicherung u es wird nur im Gesunden masse Aufträge angenommen, und alles was ein Blinder o Hirnloser kann machen wird jetzt bei den Schinesen gemacht =D ...............aaaaaber das ist ja auch wieder so ein thema, stichwort hausgemachte kopierer konkurrenz


----------



## Skoalman (16. Juli 2011)

In Anbetracht dessen wie sich die Sache mit dem Strive entwickelt, bin ich heilfroh dass ich meines bereits im Februar storniert und mir stattdessen das Speci Enduro (als Vorjahresmodell) geholt habe.

Ich bin auch sehr erstaunt/entsetzt, welche massiven Probleme Canyon anscheinend mit der Neuentwicklung eines Fullys hat, dessen Dämpferanlenkung/Kinematik es schon seit Jahren bei Focus und Diamondback in sehr ähnlicher Form zu kaufen gibt. 
Canyon konstruiert und baut nun ja doch schon seit etlichen Jahren vollgefederte Bikes, da sollte doch mittlerweile ein gewisses Know-How bezüglich Entwicklung und auch Umgang mit den fernöstlichen Lieferanten vorhanden sein? Fast alle anderen Hersteller lassen ja auch in Asien fertigen und bekommen anscheinend ausreichende Qualität geliefert.


----------



## greg12 (16. Juli 2011)

computerentwicklung und simulationen können eben reallast tests nicht ersetzen. zuerst der lieferstop wegen der 270°box, dann die probleme mit den lagern, jetzt der auslieferungsstop wegen sicherheitsrelevanter mängel- da fragt man sich als benutzer ob man vom hersteller als betatester missbraucht wird. soviele mängel an einem neuen bike sollten schon in der entwicklungsphase abgestellt werden und nicht erst im endkundenbetrieb.
dazu keine oder nur sehr geringe infos vom hersteller.... scheint nicht gerade sehr kundenorientiert zu sein


----------



## Deleted 77507 (16. Juli 2011)

Eine Fage zum Auslieferstopp des Strives an Canyon.

Ich habe vor eine längere Alpentour zu machen, kann ich ohne Bedenken fahren, oder  gibt es die Möglichkeit/Eventualität, daß ich irgendwo im Nirvana mit dem Strive liegen bleibe?

Gerne auch per PM.

Grüße, Loosi


----------



## brokenarmsdude (16. Juli 2011)

klar gibts die... musst bloß mal ordentlich über den lenker gehen und schon liegst du


----------



## lahura (16. Juli 2011)

Hier mein Strive mit neuem Vorbau, Syntace F119-90 mm und einer Gravity Dropper 5" Descender.

Das ganze ohne Knacken oder sonstige Krankheiten, bis jetzt nach ca. 600 km!

Grüße, Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chupa (16. Juli 2011)

lahura schrieb:


> Hier mein Strive mit neuem Vorbau, Syntace F119-90 mm und einer Gravity Dropper 5" Descender.
> 
> Das ganze ohne Knacken oder sonstige Krankheiten, bis jetzt nach ca. 600 km!
> 
> Grüße, Mario



Was hat dich den an der Reverb gestört? 
Schon 600km? Bei wie viel Hm?


----------



## lahura (16. Juli 2011)

Hi, 

es waren eher mehr wie 600 km, denn die Strecke zur Arbeit ca. 12 km die ich fast täglich fahre war nicht mitgerechnet! 
Wieviel HM kann ich nicht genau sagen da ich noch kein Tacho/GPS  dran habe. Meine Hausrunde ist knapp 40 km und hat dabei 400 HM, die bin ich natürlich schon paarmal gefahren, im Schwarzwald(Kniebis) war ich auch schon mit dem Strive, dürften also schon einige HM gewesen sein!

An der Reverb hat mich eigentlich nichts gestört(vielleicht die Leitung bei abgesenkter Stütze), wollte aber unbedingt die Gravity mal ausprobieren

Grüße, Mario

BTW. hat schon einer die neue MountainBike gelesen, eine Reverb Stealth ist im Anmarsch, vorerst nur für Scott und Trek, die Leitung verläuft im Sattelrohr!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (16. Juli 2011)

dazu müsstest du eigentlich bloß mal die news lesen... billiger und vertrauenswürdiger als die bravos


----------



## swoosh999 (16. Juli 2011)

lahura schrieb:


> Das ganze ohne Knacken oder sonstige Krankheiten, bis jetzt nach ca. 600 km!
> 
> Grüße, Mario



heute nach 100km die 270box unter die lupe genommen.
keine geräusche, alles passt AUSSER:
untere dämpferaufnahme hat spiel..bei wem noch?


----------



## obmiT (16. Juli 2011)

Loosi schrieb:


> Eine Fage zum Auslieferstopp des Strives an Canyon.
> 
> Ich habe vor eine längere Alpentour zu machen, kann ich ohne Bedenken fahren, oder  gibt es die Möglichkeit/Eventualität, daß ich irgendwo im Nirvana mit dem Strive liegen bleibe?
> 
> ...



Ich glaub hier hat noch keiner in den 2288 Beiträgen was geschriebn dass er schieben musste. 
Nur knaxen, Platten, undichter Dämpfer oder Gabel, Spiel in den Nadellagern ....
Das meiste was Kaputt gehen kann ist ja nicht nur am Strive verbaut sondern auch an anderen Rädern und Marken.
Bleibt also nur der Rahmen und die Montage. 
Ich würde (und werde wenn meins kommt) alle Sachen nochmal neu Montieren oder überprüfen.
Rahmenprobleme gabs glaub noch keinen hier.


----------



## schrabbel (16. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> .
> 
> Außerdem kann ich noch meine persönliche Meinung zum "durchrauschenden Hinterbau" sagen: ich find den progressiv genug. Auch bei den miesen und harten Landungen ist nix durchgeschlagen.



Also im Strive Hinterbau ist schon enorm viel Bewegung drinne, ..beim 
Treppenfahren brauche ich schon 3/4 des Federwegs bei etwas weniger 
als 30 % Negativfederweg. 

Weil ich den Negativfederweg nicht reduzieren möchte habe ich mir bei
Hibike das Luftkammer Tuning Kit für den Monarch bestellt, ich hoffe ich 
bekomm den Dämpfer ein bissl Progressiver ohne das er an Ansprech-
verhalten einbüsst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (17. Juli 2011)

lahura schrieb:


> Hier mein Strive mit neuem Vorbau, Syntace F119-90 mm und einer Gravity Dropper 5" Descender.



Was sind das für Griffe bzw. Endkappen? Race Face?


----------



## BikePunisher (17. Juli 2011)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich irgendjemanden hier der mit seinem Strive wirklich restlos zufrieden ist?! Da ich das Teil vom Aussehen und Preis einfach so geil finde, hab ich die ganzen ersten negativen Rückmeldungen ja einfach ignoriert und daran festgehalten es zu kaufen nächste Saison, aber mittlerweile scheint es mir echt so, dass dieses Bike im derzeitigen Entwicklungsstadium ein total fehlgeplantes Wrack ist?!



Ja ich.... bin voll zufrieden seit Anfang Juni mit dem Strive 8.0 unterwegs. Das Bike ist genauso, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Bergauf sogar noch viel besser als erwartet. Da hatte ich die meisten Bedenken aber es ist eine richtige Bergziege und somit auch sehr tourentauglich. Die einzige Änderung die ich vorgenommen habe, war der Lenker: Habe einen 76er Chromag verbaut, der mein Grinsen im Gesicht nach Bergab - Trails noch vergrößert hat.
Habe seitdem mein Epic nur noch an der Wand hängen, was eigentlich nicht angemessen ist....

Kurzum, ich halte das Strive keinesfalls für ein total fehlgeplantes Wrack...mein Mitgefühl allen die Probs hatten oder haben, ich habe bis jetzt keine...da nun mal immer die , die negative Erfahrungen haben auch am meisten posten, sind die auch logischerweise immer in der Überzahl.
Das ist in allen Foren und auch bei allen Produkten so...also nicht Abschrecken lassen.
Wer zufrieden ist macht sich in der Regel nicht die Mühe, dass auch mitzuteilen...

in diesem Sinne, viel Spass allen Strive´rn..ich habe ihn jedenfalls..


----------



## Schtreiff (17. Juli 2011)

hallo zusammen!
neu hier und schon lange alles verfolgt.
jetzt möchte ich auch mal etwas dazu sagen, bzw. fragen.
ich gehöre auch zu denen, die am frietag spontan am abholtag versetzt wurden... 
die mitarbeiter waren zwar nett, aber wirklich weiterhelfen konnte keiner... wie auch.
war halt wirklich blöd. das rad steht fertig da und man darf es  nicht mitnehmen.
wie auch immer, hab ich mich nach alternativen umgesehen.
was haltet ihr denn vom scott genius lt 30??
vielen dank für eure meinungen!
grüße
schtreiff


----------



## Skoalman (17. Juli 2011)

Schtreiff schrieb:


> wie auch immer, hab ich mich nach alternativen umgesehen.
> was haltet ihr denn vom scott genius lt 30??
> vielen dank für eure meinungen!
> grüße
> schtreiff


Das Genius LT hat wohl einen noch etwas breiteren Einsatzbereich als das Strive, ist jedoch insgesamt deutlich abfahrtslastiger (Geometrie, Gewicht, Federweg) ausgelegt.


----------



## gremlino (17. Juli 2011)

schreib am besten mal eine PN an den User *Gope*, er hatte erst das Strive LTD bestellt (und auch probegefahren meine ich) und ist dann auch aufs Genius LT gewechselt und fährt das schon ein paar Monate.


----------



## lahura (17. Juli 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Was sind das für Griffe bzw. Endkappen? Race Face?



Race Face Strafe Lock-On Lenkergriffe und Hope Grip Doctor Aluminium Lenkerstopfen.

Grüße,
Mario


----------



## Fell (17. Juli 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Fell leider warst du nicht der einzige Ich war der andere der sein Strive abholen wollte, saß im Zug nach Koblenz, bei mir sind also Kosten entstanden. Das einzige was mir gesagt wurde, ist das ich mein Rad nicht abholen kann und die Qualitätssicherung eingreift. Ich finde es ziemlich Krass einem Kunden  2 1/2 h vorhher abzusagen, aber ok. Was mich viel mehr stört ist: 1. Wurde mir telefonisch nicht mal ein Angebot einer Entschädigung gemacht und 2. wurde mir trotz 3 Telefonaten nicht mal der Grund genannt warum es dazu kommt das mein Rad nicht übergeben werden kann.
> Bin also weiter zu Radon gefahren, wo man auch schon von dem aktuellen Problem wusste, war also noch wer da.
> Ich habe in 4 Wochen ein Guiding und brauche dazu das Strive und finde es grad wirklich sche*** das ich telefonisch so gar keine Informationen erhalten habe.
> Das war wirklich SAU SCHLECHT...
> Ich warte jetzt ab, werde aber Rose als alternative im Auge behalten...


 Kosten sind mir ja auch entsanden. Eine Autofahrt mit ingesamt 300 km ist auch nicht ganz billig. Abgesehen vom verplemperten Urlaubstag, und der verlorenen Zeit ...
Vielleicht lags daran das ich direkt schon vor Ort war, und vorher noch ne halbe Stunde gewartet hatte (war etwas früher da, wollte zum Termin ja nicht zu spät kommen ). Könnte aber auch an meinen geschwollen Adern gelegen haben, ich kann es dir nicht sagen. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, und hoffe das es sich für dich (uns) noch zum Gutem wendet! 
Wobei ich mich eben auch nach Alternativen umsehe. Man weiss ja nie, was noch so kommt.


----------



## schwed1 (17. Juli 2011)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Vorgeschriebenes Anzugsmoment für die Schwingenachse waren wohl
> 4 oder 5 Nm, ich habe vorsichtig solange das Drehmoment erhöht bis das
> ...


 Servus,

erstmal Danke für deine Antwort. Ich hab jetzt auch versucht die Schwingenachse etwas anzuziehen indem ich die beiden Imbusschrauben die die schwinge auf der Achse halten gelöst habe. Dann wollte ich die Achse anziehen, die hat sich aber leider nur leer durchgedreht. Es war nie ein Wiederstand da. Auch nachdem ich 10 Umdrehungen gemacht habe. Muss man die Achse vielleicht mit festgezogenen Imbussschrauben anziehen. Oder wie bist du vorgegangen.

danke Gruß schwed


----------



## schrabbel (17. Juli 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> erstmal Danke für deine Antwort. Ich hab jetzt auch versucht die Schwingenachse etwas anzuziehen indem ich die beiden Imbusschrauben die die schwinge auf der Achse halten gelöst habe. Dann wollte ich die Achse anziehen, die hat sich aber leider nur leer durchgedreht. Es war nie ein Wiederstand da. Auch nachdem ich 10 Umdrehungen gemacht habe. Muss man die Achse vielleicht mit festgezogenen Imbussschrauben anziehen. Oder wie bist du vorgegangen.
> 
> danke Gruß schwed



Hallo,

Die Klemmschraube der Schwingenachse auf der linken Kurbelseite (in
Fahrtrichtung) lösen, auf der Antriebsseite läst du die Klemmschraube 
angezogen!  Schwingenachse vorsichtig nachziehen bis das Spiel raus 
ist und danach die linke Klemmschraube wieder festziehen


----------



## Schtreiff (17. Juli 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> schreib am besten mal eine PN an den User *Gope*, er hatte erst das Strive LTD bestellt (und auch probegefahren meine ich) und ist dann auch aufs Genius LT gewechselt und fährt das schon ein paar Monate.



Alles, klar!
Danke für den Tipp!
Gruß
Schtreiff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schtreiff (17. Juli 2011)

Loosi schrieb:


> Eine Fage zum Auslieferstopp des Strives an Canyon.
> 
> Ich habe vor eine längere Alpentour zu machen, kann ich ohne Bedenken fahren, oder  gibt es die Möglichkeit/Eventualität, daß ich irgendwo im Nirvana mit dem Strive liegen bleibe?
> 
> ...




und? schon was von denen gehört?? 

gruß

schtreiff


----------



## H1llnippler (17. Juli 2011)

solange man alle schrauben auf korrekten sitz prüft sollte das Nirvana ausbleiben 

am freitag neues knacken gefunden, aber wie auch schon von jemanden sonst beschrieben wars das sich die hintere steckachse gelöst hatte 

sollte die achse nicht im festen sitzt bleiben durch die klemmung antriebs seitig von der schaltaugen befestigung??? mit der von Canyon angegebenen 6 NM


----------



## Deleted 77507 (17. Juli 2011)

Schtreiff schrieb:


> und? schon was von denen gehört??
> 
> gruß
> 
> schtreiff




Nein...


----------



## Deleted 77507 (17. Juli 2011)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> solange man alle schrauben auf korrekten sitz prüft sollte das Nirvana ausbleiben





Dann hätten Sie am Freitag bei den Abhol-Strives alle Schrauben mit Loctite fest eingeklebt und die Räder rausgegeben   
Ich denke die 30 Minuten hätten die Abholer noch aufs Rad gewartet.


----------



## Nordhesse (17. Juli 2011)

@ Fell
ich bin froh das ich nicht da war, denn ich hätte vlt. die beherrschung nicht halten können. Ich bin über 5h mitm Zug unterwegs gewesen.Hoffe man kommt mr da auch etwas entgegen, denn der Zeitaufwandt ist immer das was mich mehr ärgert, als das Zugticket.
Alternativ gabs bei Rose bis gestern das Uncle Jimbo 4 zum Kampfpreis. Habs mir sicherheitshalber bestellt, hoffe aber weiterhin auf Canyon, da der Rahmen mir besser gefällt.


----------



## Chicane (17. Juli 2011)

Das Uncle Jimbo 4 war preislich sehr geil, war auch kurz davor... Durch das Axialspiel, Radialspiel und Knacken/Knarzen suche ich inzwischen auch nach Alternativen. Denn mit dem Ding werde ich wohl nicht mehr glücklich.


----------



## Ember (18. Juli 2011)

Hier ein kurzer Bericht von der Einweihungstour meines Strive ESX LTD nach Bozen am 16.Juli:
Am Freitag noch sogenvoller Anruf bei Canyon: 
ob jetzt Rückruf oder nicht: grünes Licht für die Fahrt, also los:
Eins vorneweg: Das Rad ist einfach klasse!

Es sollten ca 1000 hm per Gondel zurückgelegt werden, um anschließend nochmal ca 1200 hm pedalierend bis zum Gipfel draufzulegen. (Rittenhorn)
Die Abfahrt war über Trails ins Eisacktal vorgesehen.
MEINE GÜTE!
Aufstieg mit abgesenkter Gabel auf Schotter, teilweise recht steil (ca 18%) ohne Probleme. Das Ding klettert wie mein Rocky und hat auf 2,4 Fatal Bert mit 1,5 bar Grip ohne Ende.
Erste Abfahrt auf Schotter mit den neuen Bremsen beinahe fatal: Etwa so, als ob man einen Anker auswirft. -also nur noch mit 1(!) Finger Bremsen!
Anschließend 2000 hm bergab -

nur Trails- Forstwege wurden nur zum überqueren befahren. Am Anfang ziemlich hart, war glücklich über Federweg und Bremsen, dann weiter über Karrenwege und kleine Pfade zurück ins Eisacktal. 
Superklasse!

Fazit: Alles bestens, kein knarzen, kein Rubbeln, kein lockeres Lager, die Bremse arbeitet fast lautlos, Reverb ist super.
Grüße von ember
p.s.: Kopf hoch an alle die warten müssen, nicht verunsichern lassen!


----------



## Fell (18. Juli 2011)

@Ember: Freut micht zu hören, das es so gut lief


----------



## Schtreiff (18. Juli 2011)

@Fell: du wartest auch noch, richtig?!
Und hast auch keine Infos, außer dass die sich melden?
Mir wurde gesagt ich könne es holen, sobald grünes gegeben wird, dann ohne abholterminprozedere?!
Gruß 
Schtreiff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordhesse (18. Juli 2011)

Ich denke die Termine müssen wir trotzdem nehmen. Geht ja darum, dass eine Art Präsentation des Rades erfolgen würde...
Ich hoffe das grüne Licht leuchtet bald!


----------



## Fell (18. Juli 2011)

Ja, warte auch noch. War ja vor Ort ums abzuholen. Hoffe auch auf baldiges grünes Licht. Ich befürchte nen Termin benötigen wir trotzdem. Mal gespannt, wie ich das mit Urlaub hinbiegen kann ...


----------



## H1llnippler (18. Juli 2011)

Loosi schrieb:


> Dann hätten Sie am Freitag bei den Abhol-Strives alle Schrauben mit Loctite fest eingeklebt und die Räder rausgegeben
> Ich denke die 30 Minuten hätten die Abholer noch aufs Rad gewartet.



haha, ja mein comment sollte auf das evtl nirvana hinweisen

komisch hatte ja zitieren geclickt 

zum nirvana noch was, also solange keiner von uns mit wasser im mund eine schrottflinte reinsteckt habe ich keine angst vorm Nirvana  

R.I.P

*Kurt

*"aber mit den 30 min warten, naja da traust du den Mitarbeitern aber viel zu*!!!"
*


----------



## eraser2704 (18. Juli 2011)

Da das Strive mein erstes Bike mit Steckachse ist:

Ist es normal, dass diese Hülse in der Nabe nicht zentriert ist und ich da ewig mit den Fingern von beiden Seiten reinfummeln muss, bis die Hülse in der Mitte bleibt und die Achse dann mal durchgesteckt werden kann? Wenn die einfach in der Mitte bleiben würde, wäre das angenehmer.

Ist ein ES 8.0 mit den DT-Swiss E2000 Naben.


----------



## swoosh999 (18. Juli 2011)

heute wegen dem axialspiel in der unteren dämpferaufnahme ne email geschrieben. promt die antwort:
bike einschicken !
nicht mal 100km gelaufen und am DO soll´s nach saalbach gehn.

die frage ob ich bedenkenlos das bike bewegen kann blieb von canyon
unbeantwortet


----------



## obmiT (18. Juli 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> die frage ob ich bedenkenlos das bike bewegen kann blieb von canyon
> unbeantwortet


 
Solche Angaben macht niemand. Nicht mal ein Hersteller von Styroporflocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derth (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte mich bisher nur im Wartesaal gemeldet,
warte auf ein 8.0er S in schwarz für KW32.
Ich mache mir derzeit keine allzu großen Gedanken, wenn bei 5 von x Rädern der verdacht besteht daß der Dämpfer nicht ausreichend fest geklemmt war. Das ist doch die angegebene aktuelle diskutierte Fehlerquelle, richtig?

Was mich interessiert:
Gibt es eine Idee ob hier mehr wartende oder bereits fahrende Kollegen im Thread unterwegs sind? Sind ja auch etliche positive Fahrberichte unter den Postings.

Gruß
   derTH


----------



## H1llnippler (18. Juli 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> heute wegen dem axialspiel in der unteren dämpferaufnahme ne email geschrieben. promt die antwort:
> bike einschicken !
> nicht mal 100km gelaufen und am DO soll´s nach saalbach gehn.
> 
> ...



cool, bin ab sonntag in saalbach  aber nur mit bull it, da kann is gscheit krochn lossen


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juli 2011)

das mit der X 12 Ache regt mich langesam auf, ich kann sie locker lassen, richtig klemmen oder fast abreisen nach einigen verblockten runs lockert sie sich. Das kanns doch nicht geben!!
Mit Maxle hatte ich noch nie Probleme. 
Bike selbst ist aber top.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2011)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> faaaack ist die schwer
> 
> habe die vault auch im auge gehabt, aber für touren mit evtl trage passagen einfach zu grosser körper u das gewicht
> 
> ...


Schwätzer  Natürlich ist es schwerer als ein deutlich kleineres Pedal. Und ich wollte die ja eben gerade wegen der großen Fläche! Die haben echt gemessene 105x105mm TRITTfläche - die Maße die man normal bei allen Pedalen liest und die fälschlicherweise auch oft so bezeichnet werden sind die Außenmaße, die sind beim Vault 115x115. Meine bisherige Referenz (NS Bikes Aerial Pro) hat 95x95mm TRITTfläche und 386g. Meine Sudpin III haben lächerliche 90x92 bei 404g. (Ich glaube, deine Haschwaage schummelt! )
Die Sub4 habe ich mir auch mal angekuckt, aber nicht lange... wenn ich solche Bilder sehe, schraube ich mir die Teile mit Sicherheit NICHT ans FR-Bike! Außerdem sind die auch nur 92x92mm, das ist mir - nach dem Aha-Erlebnis durch den traumhaft guten Stand auf den Vault - einfach deutlich zu klein. Das Sub3 käme bei mir erst recht nicht in Frage, eine Ti-Achse hat an einem FR-Bike mMn auch nichts zu suchen. Bei mir beziehen sich diese Sachen auf mein Torque, nicht auf ein Strive!




schrabbel schrieb:


> Weil ich den Negativfederweg nicht reduzieren möchte habe ich mir bei
> Hibike das Luftkammer Tuning Kit für den Monarch bestellt, ich hoffe ich
> bekomm den Dämpfer ein bissl Progressiver ohne das er an Ansprech-
> verhalten einbüsst.


Ich habe jetzt gerade auf Anhieb nix gefunden... könntest du kurz erklären, was das Kit beinhaltet? Eine Teile-Nummer würde ggf. auch schon reichen. Wäre wohl für meinen Kumpel auch interessant.


----------



## karsten13 (19. Juli 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Werde die Tage noch Bilder und ausführlicheren Bericht nachreichen.



das hab ich vor lauter Fahren doch glatt vergessen 
Hier also meine ersten Eindrücke.

Vorsicht an alle Wartenden und Abholgeprellten: Die Bilder könnten wehtun 

Nachtrag zum Bericht: Das Strive hat knapp 700 km runter, das Nadellager verhält sich momentan ruhig. Den Dämpfer fahr ich mit 11 bar, passt für mich genau, Gummiring ist nach den Ausfahrten immer noch knapp drauf. Würde das Rad sofort wieder kaufen.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## swoosh999 (19. Juli 2011)

an alle ESX SL / LTD mit XTR:

in welchen mode steht bei euch der shifter für den umwerfer?
auf 2 oder 3 fach??

btw. wie sieht es beim 8.0er aus?
pos 1 = kl. blatt - pos 2 = gr. blatt - pos 3 = ???


----------



## heckenheini (19. Juli 2011)

Betr.:HV Tuning Kit



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt gerade auf Anhieb nix gefunden... könntest du kurz erklären, was das Kit beinhaltet? Eine Teile-Nummer würde ggf. auch schon reichen. Wäre wohl für meinen Kumpel auch interessant.




Ebenfalls mit "schöner" Kurzbeschreibung

http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...narch-HV--High-Volume--Luftkammer-Tuning.html


----------



## Fell (19. Juli 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Vorsicht an alle Wartenden und Abholgeprellten: Die Bilder könnten wehtun
> 
> N...


  "Abholgeprellten" mein Wort des Jahres 
Netter Bericht! Wie schwer bist du? Ich frage, wegen dem Druck in der Gabel. Welchen Druck hast du im Dämpfer? Wenn du das bist auf dem Foto, haben wir ungefähr die gleiche Statur.


----------



## Nordhesse (19. Juli 2011)

was ich irgendwie von canyon vermisse, ist mal ne mail mit mehr info`s, denn ohne das forum wüsste ich immernoch nicht worum es sich dreht... 
auch wär ein entschuldigen sie die umstände in schriftlicher form ein netter zug. naja aber heute ist ja auch erst dienstag


----------



## Schtreiff (19. Juli 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> was ich irgendwie von canyon vermisse, ist mal ne mail mit mehr info`s, denn ohne das forum wüsste ich immernoch nicht worum es sich dreht...
> auch wär ein entschuldigen sie die umstände in schriftlicher form ein netter zug. naja aber heute ist ja auch erst dienstag



Stimme Dir hundertprozentig zu! Auf Nachfrage meinerseits wurde mir folgendes mitgeteilt:


"Leider haben wir noch keine konkreten Daten wie lange es dauert.
Wenn ich auch nur einen Anhaltspunkt hätte, würde ich es Ihnen mitteilen.

Sobald wir etwas genaueres sagen können werden wir uns melden."

Wir müssen uns wohl gedulden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (19. Juli 2011)

7.0, M, black is wieder frei

Micha


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Betr.:HV Tuning Kit
> 
> Ebenfalls mit "schöner" Kurzbeschreibung
> 
> http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...narch-HV--High-Volume--Luftkammer-Tuning.html


Danke für den Link! Hat das Strive denn den HV Monarch? Wenn es den normalen hat, kann man mit diesem Kit ja nur die Progression verringern, so wie sich das liest...


----------



## M4ZE (19. Juli 2011)

Also gilt es auch für den Monarch RT3 im ES7.0 ??? 
Der hat doch auch High VOlume oder wo lässt sich das feststellen ????



heckenheini schrieb:


> Betr.:HV Tuning Kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sirios (19. Juli 2011)

M4ZE schrieb:


> Also gilt es auch für den Monarch RT3 im ES7.0 ???
> Der hat doch auch High VOlume oder wo lässt sich das feststellen ????



Ja geht fürs 7.0! Ist ein Monarch mit HV Kammer


----------



## Nueffy (19. Juli 2011)

Tag zusammen! Seit zwei Wochen fahre ich jetzt das neu Strive in Highend-Version. ESX 9.0 LTD
Die lange Wartezeit hat sich gelohnt. Nach ausführlichen Test auf der Hausstrecke, bikepark und den Trails von Willingen bin ich Strivefan geworden. Da ich das Torque kenne war ich gespannt wie die Unterschiede dazu ausfallen. Mein Eindruck ist, das dass Strive bei gleicher Laufruhe ein tacken sportlicher und wendiger ist. Das Bike kletter extrem gut so das man mit abgesenkter Gabel über 25% Steigungen problemlos fahren kann. Das Bike liegt sehr ruhig und läßt sich in der Luft sehr gut steuern. Der Schweerpunkt ist gut gelungen. Die Schalthebel aus plastik sind gewöhnungbedürftig. Der Sattel für ein Enduro völlig daneben. Hier geht es Canyon nur darum das Gewicht zu frisieren. Die Laufräder aus Carbon beschleunigen extrem leicht und Schnell. Die Steifigkeit des Bikes perfekt. Wer also ein Enduro auch für Touren sucht ist mit dem Strive gut bedient. 
Persöhnlich gefällt mir der geschungene Rahmen auch deutlich besser wie der vom Torque. 
Ich hoffe das alles so weiter läuft.


----------



## schrabbel (19. Juli 2011)

M4ZE schrieb:


> Also gilt es auch für den Monarch RT3 im ES7.0 ???
> Der hat doch auch High VOlume oder wo lässt sich das feststellen ????



Hi,

Das Kit ist wohl für die alte Monarch Generation gedacht, ..also 4.2 und
Konsorten. Ich habe beide Typen mit grosser Luftkammer hier liegen und
sie haben beide 48mm Durchmesser, sollte also auch für den RT3 passen.


----------



## edwardje (19. Juli 2011)

So, War Heute Bikepark am Semmering. Muss sagen super!!!Es fahrt sich natürlich nicht wie ein Freerider aber berab gehts richtig dahin. Dann eine platte gehabt und dabei bemerkt das das auf und ab montieren von Reifen auf die Easton Felge nicht leicht ist. In andere räder habe Ich auch schlauchlos felge sowie Mavic crossmax slr. Die gehen aber leichter beim montage. Weiters Knackst noch immer nichts bei mir. Bin also foll zufrieden. Jetzt mal shauen im Winter (Weil es eigentlich mein winterbike sein wird) wie die Teilen sich dann verhalten. Bei kalte waren bei mein Speci enduro sl namlich die dämpfer viel zu weich und die bremsen von avid haben ab -5 grad nicht mehr Funktioniert.


----------



## sirios (19. Juli 2011)

Kann mal jemand die Klicks der Zugstufe am Monarch zählen? Bei mir sind es neun (von max bis min). Glaube aber irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es elf sein müssten, das verunsichert mich etwas .

Danke!


----------



## schrabbel (19. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand die Klicks der Zugstufe am Monarch zählen? Bei mir sind es neun (von max bis min). Glaube aber irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es elf sein müssten, das verunsichert mich etwas .
> 
> Danke!



Hat 10 mögliche Positionen, man kann also 9 mal "klicken"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (19. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Netter Bericht! Wie schwer bist du? Ich frage, wegen dem Druck in der Gabel. Welchen Druck hast du im Dämpfer? Wenn du das bist auf dem Foto, haben wir ungefähr die gleiche Statur.



a) Danke 
b) schwankt im Sommer zwischen 65 und 68 (naggisch)
c) 


karsten13 schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer fahr ich mit 11 bar, passt für mich genau, Gummiring ist nach den Ausfahrten immer noch knapp drauf



Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Mavy (19. Juli 2011)

also ich war vor ein paar wochen auch mit meinem strive in willingen und bin da über den freeride gedüst ... es macht wirklich spass , bike fährt sich klasse handling top die 160 mm reichen meiner meinung aus um auch mal den ein oder andren bikepark zu besuchen


----------



## sirios (19. Juli 2011)

Mavy schrieb:


> also ich war vor ein paar wochen auch mit meinem strive in willingen und bin da über den freeride gedüst ... es macht wirklich spass , bike fährt sich klasse handling top die 160 mm reichen meiner meinung aus um auch mal den ein oder andren bikepark zu besuchen



man Leute erzählt mir doch bitte nicht sowas! Ich hab momentan soviel zu tun auf der Arbeit, dass ich grad mal am Wochenende 2-3 Stunden fahren kann. An nen Ausritt in einen Bikepark (im Saarland gibts ja keinen ) ist momentan aufgrund meiner Arbeitslage nicht zu denken . Das steht aber auch irgendwo auf meiner ToDo Liste . Ich beneide Euch!


----------



## Fell (19. Juli 2011)

ICH beneide euch auch, ihr wisst gar nicht wie stark!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Ja geht fürs 7.0! Ist ein Monarch mit HV Kammer





schrabbel schrieb:


> Das Kit ist wohl für die alte Monarch Generation gedacht, ..also 4.2 und
> Konsorten. Ich habe beide Typen mit grosser Luftkammer hier liegen und
> sie haben beide 48mm Durchmesser, sollte also auch für den RT3 passen.


Super, das wollte ich hören  direkt mal meinem Strive-Kumpel weiterleiten...


----------



## edwardje (20. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> man Leute erzählt mir doch bitte nicht sowas! Ich hab momentan soviel zu tun auf der Arbeit, dass ich grad mal am Wochenende 2-3 Stunden fahren kann. An nen Ausritt in einen Bikepark (im Saarland gibts ja keinen ) ist momentan aufgrund meiner Arbeitslage nicht zu denken . Das steht aber auch irgendwo auf meiner ToDo Liste . Ich beneide Euch!


 

Bei mir liegt der Semmering direkt neben der arbeit. War also mehr ein after work bike partie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_LTS_returns (20. Juli 2011)

Frage an die .ch Striver:

Was muss ich mit der gestempfelten Ausfuhrbestätigung machen?
An Canyon schicken? Gibt es eine Adresse? 

Grazie Mille für Antworten


----------



## schrabbel (20. Juli 2011)

Auf der suche nach dem Spiel im Hinterbau meines Strives habe ich heute
die "270° Box" zerlegt und Druckstrebe entfernt. Habe alles vermessen und 
festgestellt, das von 4 Buchsen der Druckstrebe 3 untermaßig sind. Die 
Buchsen sind jeweils 3-4/100 unter Nennmaß. Ausserdem sind die Hauptlager 
der "270° Box" am Drehpunkt des Rahmens schwergängig und laufen sehr 
Rauh. 

Bilder von meiner Bastelaktion mit "Beweisfoto" sind in meinem Album.

Bin ja mal gespannt was Canyon dazu sagt, ..habe vorhin angerufen aber
nichts mehr erreichen können


----------



## gotboost (20. Juli 2011)

Falls jemand den Monarch RT3 gegen ein DT Swiss xm 180 tauschen will, bitte anschreiben!


----------



## Chicane (20. Juli 2011)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Auf der suche nach dem Spiel im Hinterbau meines Strives habe ich heute
> die "270° Box" zerlegt und Druckstrebe entfernt. Habe alles vermessen und
> festgestellt, das von 4 Buchsen der Druckstrebe 3 untermaßig sind. Die
> Buchsen sind jeweils 3-4/100 unter Nennmaß. Ausserdem sind die Hauptlager
> ...



Interessant, halt uns bitte auf dem Laufenden. 

Bei mir meldet sich Canyon gar nicht mehr... das war dann mein 3. und letztes Canyon, danke!


----------



## sirios (20. Juli 2011)

Nabend!

Ich hätte mal ne Frage an die Allgemeinheit:

Ich habe wie schon vor ein paar Tagen erwähnt kein Spiel und kein Klacken in meiner 270° Box. Auch der Hinterbau arbeitet recht souverän. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das Drehmoment an der vorderen Aufnahme der Box (da wo auch der SAG Monitor ist) korrekt ist, sprich 2 nM (ist bei mir noch mit 7-9 gelabelt). Die Frage nun: Würdet ihr, falls es zu hoch ist, es korrekt einstellen oder gemäß dem Grundsatz "never change a running system" es so lassen? Kann ein zu hoch gewähltes Drehmoment an dieser Stelle schädlich fürs Material sein?

Vielen Dank fürs Durchlesen meiner wirren Gedanken .

Schönen Abend noch!

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## obmiT (20. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Ich hätte mal ne Frage an die Allgemeinheit:
> 
> ...



Ich würd alles überprüfen. Wenn danach eine Schraube raus fällt oder es knaxt weißt wenigstens wer Schuld ist.


----------



## sirios (20. Juli 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Ich würd alles überprüfen. Wenn danach eine Schraube raus fällt oder es knaxt weißt wenigstens wer Schuld ist.



Ist das ernst gemeint? Sprich im Endeffekt bin ich dann Schuld wenn ich danach ne Schraube verlier ?

Falls das so gemeint ist bringt mich das nicht viel weiter...


----------



## altamann (21. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Ich hätte mal ne Frage an die Allgemeinheit:
> 
> ...


 

Warum etwas ändern, wenn es funktioniert?
Theorie ist, wenn man alles weiß, aber nichts funktioniert.
Praxis ist, wenn alles funktioniert, aber keiner weiß warum.
Gruß Georg


----------



## gremlino (21. Juli 2011)

"never change a running system" - ich persönlich würde es so lassen - und dann beim Service mal mit dem korrekten Drehmoment probieren.


----------



## Kolja_ (21. Juli 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> "never change a running system"


Diese Meinung vertrete ich normalerweise auch!
Aber: das Drehmoment ist linear zur Axialkraft, die die Schraube auf die Lager ausübt. 4-faches Drehmoment, 4-fache Kraft. Find ich erstmal unsympathisch bei einer Lagerung.
Ich hab das Drehmoment trotz falschen Labels direkt nach dem Auffallen korrigiert.

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obmiT (21. Juli 2011)

Hab grad ein Anruf von Canyon bekommen.
Mein Schwarzes L  ES 9.0 kommt jetzt anstelle KW 30  in KW 34. Die Rahmen sind noch nicht eingetroffen und es werden viele montiert werden müssen wenn die kommen.
Da das jetzt die 2. Verschiebung war (kann man ja irgendwie noch verstehen wenn Material nicht kommt) und zuvor gab es den Fehler dass aus der 8.0 L Bestellung automatisch ein 8.0 M wurde und ich aufs 9.0 L aufstocken muste weil die 8.0er ausverkauft waren. (das dürfte eigentlich nicht passieren. Das ist ein reiner Canyon Fehler)

Hab das alles erzählt und auch davon dass ich von der Sonnenbrillenaktion weiß. Deswegen gibts jetzt für mich trotz Erstkunde ne Brille (hätte auch das Werkzeugset nehmen können) .

Also noch (etwas) warten.


----------



## Fell (21. Juli 2011)

Hmm, immerhin bekommst du schon mal nen Termin genannt, UND sie haben sich gemeldet. Ich, als *Abholgeprellter*, habe noch nichts von Canyon gehört. Und mein Bike müsste ja bereits montiert zur Abholung bereitstehen. Aber da gabs ja den Lieferstopp...
Hat schon jemand von den anderen *Abholgeprellten *was von Canyon gehört 

*Edit* Was mir gerade einfällt: Wenn ich es mir hätte schicken lassen anstatt abzuholen, hätte ich mien Bike schon... Ist schon irgendwie krass.


----------



## obmiT (21. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Ist das ernst gemeint? Sprich im Endeffekt bin ich dann Schuld wenn ich danach ne Schraube verlier ?
> 
> Falls das so gemeint ist bringt mich das nicht viel weiter...



ich mein das so dass ich meinen Fähigkeiten mehr zu trau als denen von einem Mechaniker der der alle 15 min ein Rad fertig haben muss.


----------



## Schtreiff (22. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Hmm, immerhin bekommst du schon mal nen Termin genannt, UND sie haben sich gemeldet. Ich, als *Abholgeprellter*, habe noch nichts von Canyon gehört. Und mein Bike müsste ja bereits montiert zur Abholung bereitstehen. Aber da gabs ja den Lieferstopp...
> Hat schon jemand von den anderen *Abholgeprellten *was von Canyon gehört
> 
> *Edit* Was mir gerade einfällt: Wenn ich es mir hätte schicken lassen anstatt abzuholen, hätte ich mien Bike schon... Ist schon irgendwie krass.



Hi Fell!

Ich hab auch noch nichts gehört... 
So langsam könnten die mal rausrücken mit unseren *Abholgeprellten-*Rädern. Stehen ja fertig da rum. Ich weiss ja nicht wie viele tausende Strives die da haben, aber ein Lager/Buchse was auch immer (die Hotline hat leider keinen plan) zu checken, kann ja nun nicht soooooo lange dauern??? Oder doch?
Bei mir steht dadurch jetzt mein Urlaub auf der Kippe... Stornokosten...Urlaub rückgängig machen kommt auf der Arbeit auch immer super an.
Das mit dem schicken ist ein ganz schön nerviger Gedanke, der mir auch schon seit langem auf den .... geht. Naja, jetzt isset zu spät.

*Abholgeprellte* Grüße

Schtreiff


----------



## M4ZE (22. Juli 2011)

Hey, weiß jemand ob man den Goldenen lack vom 7.0 oder 8.0   irgendwo nachbestellen kann ???  

Hab gedacht ich frage hier erst, da bei canyon der mail service ja nicht der beste ist 

Grüße


----------



## gotboost (22. Juli 2011)

Einfach beim Lackierer mischen lassen, vorher die Bezeichnung bei Canyon erfragen.


----------



## M4ZE (22. Juli 2011)

mhm.. jo, aber bei canyon geht das nicht ? ...

So wie bei den meisten anderen, dass man so eine kleine Flasche bekommt ... 
das fand ich eig. immer recht gut !


----------



## Nordhesse (22. Juli 2011)

@Schtreif und @Fell: Ärgerlich ist zum einen das scheibar Donnerstag noch ausgeliefert wurde und wir Freitag die a....karte gezogen haben doch ich hoffe mal die bekommen es so langsam in die Gänge, hab angerufen und da hieß es jedoch auch nur: nur etwas geduld vlt. noch 5-7 Tage aber das nur unverbindlich blabla. Bei mir steht wohl Liefertermin 30KW bei Canyon im Rechner...


----------



## Schtreiff (22. Juli 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> @Schtreif und @Fell: Ärgerlich ist zum einen das scheibar Donnerstag noch ausgeliefert wurde und wir Freitag die a....karte gezogen haben doch ich hoffe mal die bekommen es so langsam in die Gänge, hab angerufen und da hieß es jedoch auch nur: nur etwas geduld vlt. noch 5-7 Tage aber das nur unverbindlich blabla. Bei mir steht wohl Liefertermin 30KW bei Canyon im Rechner...




also versteh ich das richtig, dass du auch ein *Abholgeprellter* bist und bei denen jetzt für Dich die Ausliferung für nächste Woche im System steht... unverbindlich natürlich?!

Wann hattest Du denn mit denen telefoniert?

Grüße

Schtreiff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrabbel (22. Juli 2011)

Ein Mitarbeiter von Canyon hat mich heute morgen wegen des Spiels im
Hinterbau meines Strives angerufen, ..naja habe ne weile mit ihm geredet
und er hat nebenbei erwähnt das die letzten Tage 2 Ingeniuere damit
verbracht haben 270° Boxen zu vermessen und das die Aktion jetzt wohl
beendet ist, ..zumindest habe ich es so verstanden. 

Ich denke ihr könnt guter dinge sein das ihr bald eure Räder bekommt


----------



## Nordhesse (22. Juli 2011)

Ich hab vorgestern Abend dort angerufen, nachdem ja keinerleich Infos rausgingen und ich nicht mal gehört hatte wie man verfahren will bezüglich einer Entschädigung weil ich ja schon im Zug nach Koblenz saß...


----------



## sirios (22. Juli 2011)

So, hab mich heute mal mit dem Strive ein wenig in technisch anspruchsvolleres WaldgelÃ¤nde begeben und mich auch an einen Drop gewagt, den ich frÃ¼her mit meinem Hardtail gefahren bin (1,3 m ins Flat). Muss nun sagen: Das Strive macht echt Laune und auch die Lyrik und der Monarch machen ne gute Figur.

Zum Fahrwerk hÃ¤tte ich da mal noch ne Frage: Wenn es durchschlÃ¤gt dann sollte man das ja deutlich hÃ¶ren und fÃ¼hlen? War zumindest bei meinem Hardtail so, dass man das deutlich gehÃ¶rt hat, wenn die Gabel (Rockshox Jett XC hydracoil) auf Block ging. Leider war ich lÃ¤ngere Zeit nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden was FahrrÃ¤der angeht und das Strive ist auch mein erstes Fully.

Wie steckt so ein Fully das eigentlich weg wenn man mal etwas in Richtung "Trial" fÃ¤hrt, sprich so Sachen wie auf dem Hinterrad hÃ¼pfen, etc.? Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es nix taugt wenn das Strive von sowas kaputt geht .

Sorry, wenn ich ein paar "Noobfragen" stelle, aber das Bike soll auch wieder lÃ¤nger halten und ich mag es nicht falsch behandeln. Hab mich halt lÃ¤nger nicht mehr damit befasst und demnach ein paar Dinge verpasst.

â¬dit: Hab heute Ã¼brigens auch die VorzÃ¼ge einer VariosattelstÃ¼tze zu schÃ¤tzen gelernt . Hab mir die XLC mit Remote genommen und bin sehr angetan davon. Nur die bauen Eloxalteile muss ich mal noch modifizieren, die gehen gar nicht .

SchÃ¶nen Abend noch!

GruÃ aus dem Saarland,

Sebastian


----------



## gremlino (23. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Wie steckt so ein Fully das eigentlich weg wenn man mal etwas in Richtung "Trial" fährt, sprich so Sachen wie auf dem Hinterrad hüpfen, etc.? Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es nix taugt wenn das Strive von sowas kaputt geht .



Also von der Konstruktion sollte das keine Probleme machen, ging ja selbst mit meinem Fully aus 1996.  Ich persönlich würde nur dann den Dämpfer härter fahren, das wegsacken musst du ja auch noch kompensieren.

Im Bilderbereich hier sind vor kurzem Bilder eingestellt worden, Trail mit Torque - geht alles. Ansonsten hier mal ein bisschen Trail mit 160mm:


----------



## sirios (23. Juli 2011)

Danke!

Das mit dem DÃ¤mpfer hab ich gestern schon festgestellt . So ist das nochmal ne spur anspruchsvoller/interessanter als mit meinem Hardtail. Aber auch das deutlich schwerere Strive lÃ¤sst sich noch gut handhaben .

â¬dit: Das Terrain in dem Video kÃ¶nnte man tatsÃ¤chlich mal als "verblockt" bezeichnen !


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Juli 2011)

Super Video!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4ZE (23. Juli 2011)

Hey, du hast auch das strive 7.0 oder ???

und mit der variosattelstütze hast du kein problem ? also die ist dort gut zu verbauen ?




sirios schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Das mit dem Dämpfer hab ich gestern schon festgestellt . So ist das nochmal ne spur anspruchsvoller/interessanter als mit meinem Hardtail. Aber auch das deutlich schwerere Strive lässt sich noch gut handhaben .
> 
> dit: Das Terrain in dem Video könnte man tatsächlich mal als "verblockt" bezeichnen !


----------



## sirios (23. Juli 2011)

M4ZE schrieb:


> Hey, du hast auch das strive 7.0 oder ???
> 
> und mit der variosattelstütze hast du kein problem ? also die ist dort gut zu verbauen ?



Hallo!

Ja, ist problemlos zu verbauen! Gibt ja dieselben befestigungsstellen am ubterrohr wie bei den anderen, besseren Modellen. Wenn ich die Tage Zeit habe dann mach ich mal Bilder!


----------



## knuspi (23. Juli 2011)

@gremlino: Nur um das ganze richtig zu stellen: Im Video ist kein Torque zu sehen sondern ein Liteville 301


----------



## Fell (23. Juli 2011)

Super Video  Aber er hat seinen Rucksack oben liegen gelassen, jetzt muss er nochmal hochfahren


----------



## Markdierk (23. Juli 2011)

definitiv talentierter fahrer in dem video. irgendwie sagt es mir aber absolut nicht zu. weder die fahrweise noch das video ansich.


----------



## gremlino (24. Juli 2011)

knuspi schrieb:


> @gremlino: Nur um das ganze richtig zu stellen: Im Video ist kein Torque zu sehen sondern ein Liteville 301



ich weiß, bin da gedanklich/schriftlich vielleicht etwas gesprungen. Im Video ist ein 301 und im Bilderbreich ist ein Torque beim Trialen. Habs mal rausgesucht, ist der User _Eisbein_ hier aus dem Forum:


----------



## obmiT (24. Juli 2011)

Gibts irendwelche goldenen Flaschenhalter passends fürs ES 9.0 das ja Schwarz/gold ist?
Am besten so sandgestrahlte Oberfläche und nicht ganz glatt.


----------



## knuspi (24. Juli 2011)

Ok, ist genehmigt


----------



## gambler2010 (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

brauche mal eine Info von Leuten Die ein Strive Es 9.0 fahren.
Freitag auf einer Feierabendtour ist meine Kette gerissen . Habe dann bei Canyon angerufen und bekomme eine Ersatzkette (112 Glieder KMC X 10.93) zu gesendet.Fragte aber gleichzeitig nach der Länge der Kette
und bekam die Info 112 Glieder.
Hatte noch eine Ersatzkette hier , aber 112 Glieder sind viel zu lang.
Leider habe ich die gerissne Kette nicht mehr um die Länge zu ermitteln .
Also bitte kann mir einer  die genaue Kettenlänge sagen .


----------



## swoosh999 (24. Juli 2011)

Weiterer Fahrbericht ESX 9.0 SL:

hab das strive die letzten 3 tage in saalbach hart rangenommen.
bedingungen waren matschig und regnerisch.
gefahren bin ich so ziemlich alle bekannten trails...

ansich ein tolles bike, in spitzkehren zeigt es seine wendigkeit, in technischen
passagen lässt es sich super handlen, wenn´s ruppig wird kommt der federweg zugute, auf schnelleren downhills fehlt allerdings etwas die stabilität. kleine drop´s (1m) und doubles im park waren kein problem (keine durchschläge bei 25% sag) an höhere drops wagt sich der fahrer nicht ran 
der hinterbau arbeitet sehr feinfülig und super soft..

am besten gefällt mir die XTR - die schaltet immer, egal wie vermatscht sie ist !

nun zum negativeren:
man wird mit dem strive eher bemitleidet als bestaunt.
viele wollten es auch, hatten aber keine lust auf die lieferzeit, andere halten abstand zu canyon wegen reklamtionen ("besser 2.rad beosorgen").
ein liteville-ingenieur meinte soviele lager auf engen raum kann nicht gut gehen...wo wir schon beim thema wären. die untere dämpferaufnahme hatte seit beginn spiel (hatte dies letzte woche bei canyon reklamiert und bereits einen retourenschein bekommen). nun habe ich auch ein knacksen in der box, welches lager genau..kein plan. das bike steht seit eben fertig verpackt auf den weg nach koblenz. ich bin gespannt wielange es dauern wird....das bike ist jetzt gerade mal 100km gefahren.

ein weiteres übel:
der druckpunkt der avid war nach langer abfahrt plötzlich weg (konnte den hebel bis zum griff ziehen). ich kam glimpflich davon allerdings das bike nicht: überschlag, hebel der reverb abgebrochen, lenker ins oberrohr gerammt (bilder anbei).

egal wielange die reparatur dauert, das war mein erstes und letztes canyon. bin am überlegen es nach der reparatur abzugeben, wer also interesse hat kann sich melden. in den bikemarkt werde ich es jedenfalls stellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (24. Juli 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Weiterer Fahrbericht ESX 9.0 SL:
> 
> hab das strive die letzten 3 tage in saalbach hart rangenommen.
> bedingungen waren matschig und regnerisch.
> ...



Freut mich, dass Dir nix passiert ist!

Aber was kann Canyon dafür, dass mal die Bremse den Druckpunkt verliert? Oder hat Canyon die mitenwickelt? Ich versteh zwar, dass das ärgerlich ist, aber das könnte ebenso gut bei jedem anderen Hersteller passieren, dass ein Teil eines Zulieferers versagt. Ich denke das muss man nun auch mal mit klarem Blick betrachten.

Ich hab nun nach knapp 250 km und härteren Einsätzen mit Drops, BMX Bahn, Freeride Touren immernoch null Probleme was Knacken und solche Sachen angeht. Natürlich würde es mich auch ankotzen wenn das Bike vorsichhinknarzt!

Übrigens geb ich wenig auf das "Geschwätz anderer". Ich würd mir aus den Kommentaren zum Strive nicht viel machen. Ich hatte bisher durchweg positive Resonanz . Vor allem von den Kiddies hier im Dorf mit ihren BMX Bikes: "Boah wasn das fürn Bike!?" 

Ich wünsch Dir Glück mit der Reparatur!

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## gremlino (25. Juli 2011)

@gambler2010: Mit HS ist das doch supereinfach. Vorne auflegen, hinten groß und Schaltwerk kurz vor max Spannung und schon hast du die richtige Kettenlänge. 

@swoosh999: Mein Beileid! Solche Schrammen tun immer weh. Hauptsache dir ist nichts passiert. Muss aber sirios beistimmen, die Avid hat nichts mit Canyon zu tun. Genauso wie die Reverb - das ist ein "bekanntes" Problem, das der Hebel beim Überschlag (bei allen Bikes) bricht.
Zum Thema LV-Ing., habe gerade mal die Lager am Strive und am 301 gezählt, die Anzahl Lager ist bei beiden Bikes gleich! Versteh diese Aussage nicht so ganz 

So, Wetter wird besser, es scheint die Sonne - raus mit euch auf die Strives zum biken!  Ich mach mich jetzt zur Physiotherapie


----------



## Fell (25. Juli 2011)

Auf das Geschwätz anderer gebe ich auch nichts. Ich kaufe doch kein Bike, nur um von anderen Lobhudelei einzuheimsen. Ich sehe das nicht als negativ, sondern eher eine Art von Neid ;-)

Ich freue mich, trotz Ärger mit den Lieferterminverschiebungen, immer noch auf mein Strive. Hoffe das es jetzt endlich mal klappt, mit der Abholung!


----------



## Fell (25. Juli 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> So, Wetter wird besser, es scheint die Sonne - raus mit euch auf die Strives zum biken!  Ich mach mich jetzt zur Physiotherapie


 Würde ich ja gerne, habs aber noch nicht  
Gute Besserung, und gutes gelingen bei der Physio!


----------



## Cortezsi (25. Juli 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> ein liteville-ingenieur meinte soviele lager auf engen raum kann nicht gut gehen....



Kannst Du bitte die Quelle dieser Aussage nennen? Oder kennst Du persönlich einen LV-Ing?


----------



## canyon241 (25. Juli 2011)

Hi,
Ich hätte mal eine Frage...
Ich habe mir ein Strive 8.0 gekauft und habe auch riesig Spaß mit. 
Nur mir ist jetzt bei 2 Sprüngen der Dämpfer durchgeschlage. Und ich wollte mal wissen ist das eig. sehr schlimm wenn der mal durchschlägt?

Danke schon mal


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (25. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen,

wollte - trotz allen Ärgers, den auch ich mit meinem Strive hatte - auch nochmal meinen Senf zum Thema abgeben und allen, die immer noch warten, etwas Mut machen!
Bin bis jetzt mein ES9 (zwangsläufig) eher tourenlastig gefahren und habe es also noch nicht allzu hart rangenommen, trotzdem bin ich von dem Bike bislang begeistert und der Meinung, all die Warterei und der Streß und letzten Endes auch die Geldausgabe haben sich gelohnt!! Man fühlt sich direkt wohl, das Handling ist super und die Hammerschmidt macht ihrem Namen alle Ehre  auch wenn die Übersetzung eher berglastig ist. Mir als relativ untrainiertem Wieder-Einsteiger reicht es aber allemal, um sowohl "08/15-Touren" mit der Freundin mitzufahren als auch im Groben noch genug Luft nach oben zu haben...
Leider hat mich eine Bindehautentzündung momentan außer Gefecht gesetzt, sodaß ein wirklicher "Streßtest" im Gelände leider immer noch aussteht, bin aber einfach mal optimistisch!
Habe übrigens (bislang!?) das Glück, weder von diversem Knacken noch von einer locker werdenden Dämpferaufhängung betroffen zu sein, auch Bremsen und Reverb arbeiten tadelos.

Trotzdem würde ich von canyon mal so langsam eine offizielle Stellungnahme zu den möglicherweise auftretenden Problemen erwarten und hoffe, daß diese auch langfristig behoben werden!

Viele Grüße

PS: @gremlino: weiterhin gute Besserung und möglichst schnelle Genesung! Habe ich Deine Kurzbeschreibung richtig interpretiert, daß Du Dir für die nächste Saison nun ein 301 aufbauen möchtest??  Falls ja, dann schonmal viel Spaß dabei und fleißig per Fotos dokumentieren bitte!


----------



## swoosh999 (25. Juli 2011)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte die Quelle dieser Aussage nennen? Oder kennst Du persönlich einen LV-Ing?



nein, zufällig beim biken in saalbach (wie oben geschrieben) getroffen.
name, anschrift ect. habe ich nicht erfragt...


----------



## swoosh999 (25. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Vor allem von den Kiddies hier im Dorf mit ihren BMX Bikes: "Boah wasn das fürn Bike!?"



Meinst du die Kiddies wären auch noch so begeistert wenn sie wüssten ihr BMX müsste für 5 wochen in die werkstatt 

Klar kann Canyon nichts für die Avid, mich stört ja lediglich der schlechte Kundenservice, die Informationspolitik (Thema Hinterbau) und die lange Reparaturzeit (als ob ich nicht schon Wartezeitgeschädigt wäre). da wartet man 6 monate auf´s bike, fährt 100km und dann ist es wieder für X wochen weg...

ebenso hinterfrage ich die formgebung des strive, da kein strive ohne kratzer im oberrohr einen sturz überleben wird.
ein lenker muss dich drehen lassen und zwar um 180 grad !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da rookie (25. Juli 2011)

@swoosh999: hab deinen beitrag mehrfach gelesen und versteh immernoch nicht, wieso du das bike hergeben und nichts mehr bei canyon kaufen willst?? das einzige was du canyon hier vorwerfen kannst ist die tatsache, daß du das bike einschicken mußt zum service. das dürfte dir jedoch aber bereits vor dem kauf beim direkt-versender klar gewesen sein oder??? deshalb hast du ja geld gegenüber einem vergleichbaren händler-bike gespart.
alles andere kann dir doch mit jedem bike der welt passieren! 
und als negativen punkt, die meinung anderer aufzuführen...?? man man...
fährst du schon lange rad? ich mein...ein bike 3 tage durch matsch und regen zu bewegen...da kann schon mal was knarzen. wer hat das noch nicht gehabt?


----------



## swoosh999 (25. Juli 2011)

da rookie schrieb:


> @swoosh999: hab deinen beitrag mehrfach gelesen und versteh immernoch nicht, wieso du das bike hergeben und nichts mehr bei canyon kaufen willst?? das einzige was du canyon hier vorwerfen kannst ist die tatsache, daß du das bike einschicken mußt zum service. das dürfte dir jedoch aber bereits vor dem kauf beim direkt-versender klar gewesen sein oder??? deshalb hast du ja geld gegenüber einem vergleichbaren händler-bike gespart.
> alles andere kann dir doch mit jedem bike der welt passieren!
> und als negativen punkt, die meinung anderer aufzuführen...?? man man...
> fährst du schon lange rad? ich mein...ein bike 3 tage durch matsch und regen zu bewegen...da kann schon mal was knarzen. wer hat das noch nicht gehabt?



ja rookie, iwie muss ich dir auch wieder recht geben. als ich eben den bikeguard auf die post gebracht hatte, habe ich mir gedacht "ich wusste ja im vorfeld schon was im falle einer reklamation auf mich zukommen würde mit einem versenderbike", also darf ich mich auch nicht beschweren.

eigentlich ist es nur der unmut sich von seinem neuen bike wieder auf unbestimmte zeit trennen zu müssen.

eine einfach aussage von canyon: "lieber kunde, wird haben das hinterbauproblem nun nach zahlreichen tests usw. in den griff bekommen, werden ihre lager tauschen und freuen uns ihnen nächste woche ihr überarbeitetes bike zu übersenden" würde meine stimmung um einiges heben...

ps. das radfahren hab ich erst mit 5 jahren gelernt, aber ich war wirklich noch nie bei solchen bedingungen draußen wie die letzten tage in saalbach...


----------



## swoosh999 (25. Juli 2011)

canyon241 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich hätte mal eine Frage...
> Ich habe mir ein Strive 8.0 gekauft und habe auch riesig Spaß mit.
> Nur mir ist jetzt bei 2 Sprüngen der Dämpfer durchgeschlage. Und ich wollte mal wissen ist das eig. sehr schlimm wenn der mal durchschlägt?
> ...



3x mal durchschlagen verkraftet er, aber dann ist ende 

spaß bei seite, ein paar macht nichts, sollte aber nicht die regel werden !


----------



## johnny blaze (25. Juli 2011)

gambler2010 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> brauche mal eine Info von Leuten Die ein Strive Es 9.0 fahren.
> Freitag auf einer Feierabendtour ist meine Kette gerissen . Habe dann bei Canyon angerufen und bekomme eine Ersatzkette (112 Glieder KMC X 10.93) zu gesendet.Fragte aber gleichzeitig nach der Länge der Kette
> ...



es gibt ne ziemlich genaue methode um die kettenlänge zu bestimmen..

such einfach mal bei google oder youtube. 
hatte ich auch bei meiner neuen kette gemacht und hat bei mir 1a gepasst..

edit: 
steht sogar bei canyon:
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=185
(Punkt 4)
also hinten kleinstes ritzel, vorn kleinstes kettenblatt -> soweit kürzen bis schaltwerk leicht unter spannung steht.


----------



## gremlino (25. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche  Physio für heute überlebt.....aber wieder ernüchternde Aussage heute erhalten. Radfahren auf dem Ergometer (nix draussen) so in ca.13-14 Wochen  

@AMfaenger2010: ja, kooooorrrreeeeekkktttt. Wobei es zweideutig ist. Das Strive war mein Projekt 30, deshalb hab ich es im jungen Alter von 29 Jahren bestellt.  Hat ja dank der Lieferverschiebungen nicht funktioniert und so war Projekt 31(Jahre) geboren = Strive ESX! Und Beta, weils halt jetzt ein LV301 geworden ist. War nicht so wirklich geplant, aber konnte den Rahmen günstig neu und in Sonderfarbe bekommen.

Wobei trotzdem warte ich ja aufs 2012er Strive - für mein Weibchen  zu dumm, das wir beide die gleiche Rahmengröße fahren können 

So, einmal Ketzerei, aber nur ganz klein: ***duckundweg***


----------



## Nordhesse (25. Juli 2011)

Weiß jemand von den Abholgeprellten was wegen unseren Rädern? Ich hab das warten langsam satt. Da hätte ich mir gleich das 7er in schwarz bestellen können, wenn ich eh 6 wochen auf das "sofort verfügbare" 7 warten muss. Klar ist das Vermessen dazwischen gekommen, aber ich dachte eigentlich das ich es bis Semesterende habe, nun muss ich noch ne Woche länger bleiben, damit ich nicht noch mal 3h Zugfahrt drauf legen muss um es zu holen- klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (25. Juli 2011)

kleine Hilfe als nicht Canyonfahrer 
www.mtb-biking.de/mtb-news/schalt/kette.htm


----------



## Ewoodster (25. Juli 2011)

Mittlerweile bin ich mit meinem Strive durch und durch zufrieden. Habe gut 250 km runter (2 x Winterstein, 1 x Feldberg im Taunus, 2 x Pfälzer Wald und 4 x Königsstuhl in Heidelberg) und es gibt keine Probleme mehr zu vermelden. 

Anfangs knackte irgendwas in meinem Steuersatz, das Problem hat sich aber von alleine nach einer Tour in Neustadt an der Weinstraße behoben und meine Vorderradbremse rubbelte. Die Unebenheiten der vorderen Bremsscheibe scheinen nun "glattgbremst" worden zu sein. Jetzt ist alles so wie es sein sollte.

Das Fahrwerk federt jede Unebenheit spouverän weg, auch wenn meine Linienwahl im Trail wieder etwas subotptimal war, die Bremsen beißen wie Anker und die Schaltung ist knackig. Einzig die Kette springt ab und zu beim Schalten auf das kleine Kettenblatt ab.

Am Mittwoch geht es in den Park nach Winterberg, dann werden neben den bisher schon harten Trails erstmals auch kleinere Drops folgen. Mal sehen, ob der RP23 hier durchschlägt.

Ich bin also nach kleineren anfänglichen Ärgernissen nun ein durch und durch zufriedener Strive fahrer.


----------



## Schtreiff (25. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Auf das Geschwätz anderer gebe ich auch nichts. Ich kaufe doch kein Bike, nur um von anderen Lobhudelei einzuheimsen. Ich sehe das nicht als negativ, sondern eher eine Art von Neid ;-)
> 
> Ich freue mich, trotz Ärger mit den Lieferterminverschiebungen, immer noch auf mein Strive. Hoffe das es jetzt endlich mal klappt, mit der Abholung!




Hallo Fell!
(und Nordheesse und alle anderen *Abholgeprellten*!)
Verstehe ich Dein" Hoffe das es jetzt endlich mal klappt, mit der Abholung" so, dass Du einen neuen Termin bekommen hast oder irgendwas von Canyon gehört hast? 
Gruß
Schtreiff


----------



## Fell (25. Juli 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von den Abholgeprellten was wegen unseren Rädern? Ich hab das warten langsam satt. Da hätte ich mir gleich das 7er in schwarz bestellen können, wenn ich eh 6 wochen auf das "sofort verfügbare" 7 warten muss. Klar ist das Vermessen dazwischen gekommen, aber ich dachte eigentlich das ich es bis Semesterende habe, nun muss ich noch ne Woche länger bleiben, damit ich nicht noch mal 3h Zugfahrt drauf legen muss um es zu holen- klasse!


Ich habe noch nichts gehört . Ich rufe da morgen mal an, das ist doch echt Kacke. Aber wahrscheinlich wissen die an der Hotline mal wieder überhaupt nichts. 
Edit: @Schtreiff: Nein, habe keinen neuen Termin bekommen. Habe von Canyon noch nichts gehört. Ich meinte damit, das es endlich mal geliefert  bzw. abgeholt werden kann.


----------



## Schtreiff (26. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nichts gehört . Ich rufe da morgen mal an, das ist doch echt Kacke. Aber wahrscheinlich wissen die an der Hotline mal wieder überhaupt nichts.
> Edit: @Schtreiff: Nein, habe keinen neuen Termin bekommen. Habe von Canyon noch nichts gehört. Ich meinte damit, das es endlich mal geliefert  bzw. abgeholt werden kann.




Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr...

Aber das die nicht mal ne Email schreiben können...dauert 3 Minuten und die Kunden würden sich besser fühlen.

Schreib doch bitte mal, wenn Du angerufen hast. 

Gruß

Schtreiff


----------



## Fell (26. Juli 2011)

Hatte gestern auch noch auf der Canyon Facebook Seite gefragt. Habe dann gesehen das Nordhesse(?) weiter unten das gleiche schon mal gefragt hatte, aber auch keine Antwort bekommen hat 

Ich berichte, was die Hotline mir sagt. Wobei, ich könnte es ja jetzt schon schreiben, weil ich eigentlich weiss was sie sagen werden: "Wir wissen es nicht ..."  Wetten werden angenommen


----------



## Schtreiff (26. Juli 2011)

@Fell:
Nee, das war ich... 
Kam aber nie etwas zurück.

Ich bin gespannt was dabei heute rumkommt.

Gruss

Schtreiff


----------



## swoosh999 (26. Juli 2011)

etwas dreist:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de#ht_1610wt_1139


----------



## gremlino (26. Juli 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> etwas dreist:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de#ht_1610wt_1139



etwas ist gut  800 Öcken mehr


----------



## Fell (26. Juli 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> etwas ist gut  800 Öcken mehr


 Vorführrad?? Oh Gott, hoffentlich schauen die Interessenten vorher bei Canyon mal nach ...

Habe vorhin angerufen bzgl Status des Strive. Die freundliche Dame am Telefon müsste erst selbst mal nachfragen, und wollte mich dann zurück rufen. 
Tja, war vor ca. zwei Stunden, noch kein Rückruf. Oder bin ich zu ungeduldig?

*Edit* Ich bin in der Tat wohl etwas ungeduldig... Ich habe eben den Rückruf von Canyon bekommen. Ich kann mein Strive diese Woche abholen.   Konnte mir sogar den Tag raussuchen, allerdings bekomme ich diese Woche nicht mehr frei und kann es leider erst am Samstag holen. Für die genaue Abhol-Uhrzeit werde ich noch mal angerufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordhesse (26. Juli 2011)

Ich hab grad angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, ich soll mich auf nächste Woche einstellen, prima Ich hatte noch die Hoffnung Montag endlich mal Richtung Heimat fahren zu können -.-
Ich meine wir waren alle Freitag bestellt, wieso klappts wieder mal bei mir nicht, so ne *******

Langsam bin ich leicht verärgert...


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (26. Juli 2011)

@Fell: was haben die denn bezüglich der Probleme gesag?
Wurde irgendwas verbessert, bzw. ausgetauscht?
Freut mich für Dich, daß es bei Dir endlich auch soweit ist!!


----------



## gremlino (26. Juli 2011)

Ich würde mal behaupten, das bei den zurückgehaltenen Bikes die Toleranzkette der verbauten Teile (Hülsen, etc.) peinlichst genau vermessen und angepasst wurden. Denke es wird keine Konstruktionsänderung gegeben haben.

Wäre mal interessant zu sehen, ob die zurückgehaltenen Bikes dauerhaft knackfrei bleiben........


----------



## Fell (26. Juli 2011)

Da hatte ich nicht danach gefragt. Wollte ich direkt vor Ort machen.
@Nordhesse: Das verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht. Naja, noch habe ich es nicht. Ich rechne mittlerweile mit allem...

*Edit* @gremlino: Ich glaube so wirds wohl gewesen sein. Ich werde auf jeden Fall weiter berichten.


----------



## Schtreiff (26. Juli 2011)

@ Fell und Nordhesse:
Auch ich wurde angerufen. Genaueres bezüglich Abholung wird mir am Donnerstag telefonisch mitgeteilt.
Ich habe aber mal genauer nachgefragt und es hieß, dass die Bikes zur Zeit noch vermessen werden und jetzt nach und nach freigegeben werden, also ist der Vorgang noch nicht durch. Das erklärt also die unterschiedlichen Abholwochen bei Euch.
Naja, es bleibt spannend!
Glückwunsch Fell! 

Gruß

Schtreiff


----------



## Nordhesse (26. Juli 2011)

Liegt sicher daran, dass ihr die Hochpreisigen Modelle habt und ich nur das 7er...


----------



## gremlino (26. Juli 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Liegt sicher daran, dass ihr die Hochpreisigen Modelle habt und ich nur das 7er...



dann müsste es genau anders herum sein. Es waren so viele 7er und 8er ausgeliefert bevor auch nur ein 9er draussen war. ESX ganz zu schweigen.....

Kopf hoch, es tut sich ja wenigstens etwas.


----------



## obmiT (26. Juli 2011)

Bin mal gespannt auf die 3 Räder die über eine Woche jetzt nachgemessen und geprüft wurden. 
Die müssen ja jetzt perfekt sein.
Bin ich mal gespannt auf eure Berichte.


----------



## Bagaluti (26. Juli 2011)

So, ich war mit dem Strive (8er, M) in den Alpen:

1. Das Bike ist ein Hingucker
2. Klettert super
3. Runter macht richtig Spaß (wenn man nicht aufs Maul fällt wie ich, die Saint war schuld )
4. Nur das Garmin hat was abgekriegt und meine Unterarme
5. Es knackt nichts
6. Es knarzt nichts
7. Kein Lager hat Spiel, alles wie es sein soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schtreiff (26. Juli 2011)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> So, ich war mit dem Strive (8er, M) in den Alpen:
> 
> 1. Das Bike ist ein Hingucker
> 2. Klettert super
> ...





Danke!
Endlich mal ein 100%ig Zufriedener!
Mehr davon... sonst wird man hier als Abholgeprellter noch depri...



Gruß 

Schtreiff


----------



## Nordhesse (26. Juli 2011)

Ich ruf morgen noch mal bei Canyon an, die Tante am Telefon wusste nicht mal, das ihr eure Strives holen könnt. Tolle Informationspolitik...


----------



## obmiT (26. Juli 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Ich ruf morgen noch mal bei Canyon an, die Tante am Telefon wusste nicht mal, das ihr eure Strives holen könnt. Tolle Informationspolitik...



Am besten mehrmals anrufen biss jemand das sagt was man hören will. Als meine ursprüngliches 8.0er L geschrumpft ist zu nem8.0 M hat mir der erste gesagt es gibt nur noch 7.0er in L sonst nichts mehr. Zwei Minuten später gabs dann bei nem anderen Hotliner noch das 9.0 in L. 
Währ das 8.0er nicht automatisch geschrumpft hätte ich mein Strive schon. 

Ich hab mittlerweilse 17 e-mails bekommen. Nicht auf Fragen sondern Bestellbestätigungen, Vorrausrechnungen, Gutschriften, Verzögerrungsnachrichten......
2-3 Mails und ein Rad währ mir lieber.


----------



## sirios (26. Juli 2011)

Servus!

Mal ne Frage zu ner Sache die mir heute erst aufgefallen ist:

Wenn ich beim Strive vorne auf das kleinere Blatt schalte, dann läuft die Kette nicht mehr in der Rille der Führungsrolle, sondern auf der Rolle selber. Das ganze ist unabhängig vom hinten aufgelegten Blatt.

Ist das normal, sprich bei Euch auch so?

Schönen Abend noch!

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## monsterlurchi (26. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Mal ne Frage zu ner Sache die mir heute erst aufgefallen ist:
> 
> ...



das ist normal. Ist ja eine schaltbare Führung.


----------



## Ferdolino (27. Juli 2011)

Da hätte ich auch gleich mal eine Frage zur Kettenführung:

Wenn die Kette am kleinen Kettenblatt ist, läuft sie immer auf der Kante der Führung und nicht ganz auf dem Teil mit dem größeren Durchmesser.

Hier mal ein Bild davon:




Diese Stellung bleibt immer gleich, egal auf welchem Ritzel die Kette läuft. Wie ihr euch vielleicht vorstellen könnt streift so die Kette an der Innenseite des großen Kettenblattes.

Wie sieht das bei euch aus?
Was kann ich da machen?

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc_snyder (27. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mit meinem 8er Strive bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Das Fahrwerk war mir erst etwas zu wabbelig. Hab dann rausgefunden, dass das Ding richtig schön springt, wenn man den Fox Dämpfer auf 15 bar aufpumpt und den Rebound etwas hochdreht 

Einziges Ärgernis: ich hatte schon zweimal Kettenklemmer vorn in der Kurbel, die wegen der hohen Kettenspannung extrem schlecht zu beheben sind. Diese Kombi aus Truvativ Kurbel und SLX Umwerfer ist nicht so wirklich gut.

@Ferdolino: das sieht nicht aus, als ob das so sein sollte. Bei mir schleift oder rasselt es nur in der Kombination vorn großes, hinten grösstes Ritzel. Alle anderen Kombinationen lassen sich sauber fahren.


----------



## Chicane (27. Juli 2011)

Ferdolino schrieb:


> Da hätte ich auch gleich mal eine Frage zur Kettenführung:
> 
> Wenn die Kette am kleinen Kettenblatt ist, läuft sie immer auf der Kante der Führung und nicht ganz auf dem Teil mit dem größeren Durchmesser.
> 
> ...



Du kannst die Rolle spacern. Fang mit 1 mm an, dann sollte die Kette schon besser laufen und nicht mehr am KB schleifen. Ggf. auch 2 Spacer, dann schauen ob die anderen Gänge auch gut laufen.


----------



## reflux (27. Juli 2011)

hab schon mehrfach mit dem gedanken gespielt mir den strive rahmen zu kaufen und meine alten teile einfach zu verbauen.
meine frage-lässt sich das strive auch mit 3fach kurbel fahren?
oder nur mit 2fach?


----------



## Canyon_Support (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, wenn auch etwas verspätet, so können wir euch nun ein Update zum Stand der Auslieferung des Strive geben. 
Mittlerweile haben wir die Prüfungen an allen Rahmen abgeschlossen. Es hat tatsächlich an einer kleinen Anzahl der Rahmen eine Toleranzabweichung im Bereich der 270° Box gegeben. Selbst bei diesen Rädern hat dies jedoch keine sicherheitsrelevanten Konsequenzen gehabt, auch dies haben wir mit betroffenen Rädern simuliert. Solltet Ihr mit eurem Rad Probleme haben könnt Ihr euch selbstverständlich gerne an uns wenden, es besteht jedoch kein Grund zur Sorge. Wir müssen euch nur davon abraten selber zu basteln oder eigenmächtig Drehmomente zu ignorieren.
Die Auslieferung ist wieder angelaufen und alle die ein Rad bestellt haben werden bedient, auch hier kann es bedingt durch den Rückstau noch zu kurzen Verzögerungen kommen. Die User Fell, Schtreiff und Nordhesse werden von uns  einzeln kontaktiert.
Wir danken euch für eure Geduld und möchten uns vielmals für diese Verzögerung entschuldigen, uns liegen unsere Kunden sehr am Herzen daher prüfen wir lieber einmal zu viel, auch wenn wie hier nur ein Verdacht vorliegt der sich Gott sei Dank so nicht bestätigt hat.
Wir wünschen euch allen eine schöne Restsaison

Euer Canyon Team


----------



## Nordhesse (27. Juli 2011)

Zu meiner Überaschung wurde ich heute Morgen schon angerufen, hat mich wirklich sehr erstaunt. Man teilte mir mit, dass ich mein Rad nächste Woche holen kann. Wegen einem Termin würde ich noch mal kontaktiert werden. Hoffe das es Montag klappt, früher wäre natürlich besser, bin aber erstmal froh, dass es wieder in die Gänge kommt


----------



## sirios (27. Juli 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Zu meiner Überaschung wurde ich heute Morgen schon angerufen, hat mich wirklich sehr erstaunt. Man teilte mir mit, dass ich mein Rad nächste Woche holen kann. Wegen einem Termin würde ich noch mal kontaktiert werden. Hoffe das es Montag klappt, früher wäre natürlich besser, bin aber erstmal froh, dass es wieder in die Gänge kommt



Super das freut mich für Dich/Euch!

Freu Dich auf dein 7er. Ich habs ja auch und bin bisher mehr als zufrieden damit !


----------



## Nordhesse (27. Juli 2011)

Wenns jetzt mit der Terminvergabe klappt, dann kann ich auch in die nächste Woche beginnenden Semesterferien 
Einzig was noch bleibt, ist das Entgegenkommen wegen der sinnlosen Anreise vor 2 Wochen, aber ich denke das wird auch


----------



## gremlino (27. Juli 2011)

das sind doch schöne Nachrichten 




reflux schrieb:


> hab schon mehrfach mit dem gedanken gespielt mir den strive rahmen zu kaufen und meine alten teile einfach zu verbauen.
> meine frage-lässt sich das strive auch mit 3fach kurbel fahren?
> oder nur mit 2fach?


ja, geht


----------



## Schtreiff (27. Juli 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Wenns jetzt mit der Terminvergabe klappt, dann kann ich auch in die nächste Woche beginnenden Semesterferien
> Einzig was noch bleibt, ist das Entgegenkommen wegen der sinnlosen Anreise vor 2 Wochen, aber ich denke das wird auch





Na, gott sei dank!
ich bin "vorraussichtlich" ende der woche dran! 
zu glück, sonst wäre der bike-urlaub geplatzt.... 

auf das entgegenkommen bin ich auch mal gespannt... in showroom wurde mir damals gesagt, wahrscheinlich keine ermässigung aber teile... mal schauen...

ick freu mir auf jeden fall für euch und für mich! 

geht direkt ne woche in die alpen... fahrbericht folgt dann natürlich

grüße

schtreiff


----------



## Fell (27. Juli 2011)

Danke an Canyon für das Statement 
Freue mich für dich Nordhesse, das es jetzt auch bei dir klappt! Bei mir haben wir am Telefon schon mal Samstag festgehalten, nur die Uhrzeit fehlt noch. Aber da sollte ich noch mal angerufen werden.

Teile kann man besser ab bzw. verrechnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordhesse (27. Juli 2011)

Ja Samstag wäre mir auch lieber oder Freitag nachmittag, aber solange ich die Kiste nicht erst nächsten Freitag bekomme sondern Anfang der Woche wäre das auch ok. Hoffe mal man meldet sich bei mir, da ich zurück gerufen hatte und somit nen anderen Mitarbeiter in der Leitung hatte, der mir lediglich sagen konnte, das mir bescheid gesagt werden sollte. Schauen wir mal


----------



## randi (27. Juli 2011)

Habe ein Strive in Riva bei Meckis Bar gesehen  
Sieht gut aus, das Radl.


----------



## Ferdolino (27. Juli 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Du kannst die Rolle spacern. Fang mit 1 mm an, dann sollte die Kette schon besser laufen und nicht mehr am KB schleifen. Ggf. auch 2 Spacer, dann schauen ob die anderen Gänge auch gut laufen.



Hat geklappt. Funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## sirios (27. Juli 2011)

Ferdolino schrieb:


> Hat geklappt. Funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei.
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Servus!

Könntest Du kurz sagen wie viele Scheiben Du benutzt hast?

Danke!


----------



## Ferdolino (27. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Könntest Du kurz sagen wie viele Scheiben Du benutzt hast?
> 
> Danke!



Habe eine Beilagscheibe zusätzlich zu der, die schon vorhanden war verwendet. Habe eine von einer Stärke von ca. einem mm genommen.

Grüße!


----------



## Schtreiff (27. Juli 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Ja Samstag wäre mir auch lieber oder Freitag nachmittag, aber solange ich die Kiste nicht erst nächsten Freitag bekomme sondern Anfang der Woche wäre das auch ok....




Ich drücke die Daumen!!!
Glaube aber, die melden sich!
Spätestens nächste Woche sind wir drei dann Striveler! 

Greetz


----------



## Radonpiranha (28. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute,
Mein Strive ist jetzt seit Montag bei Canyon wegen einem Knacksen (musste leider 3 Wochen auf den Termin warten, weil sich in der Werkstatt echt viel zu tun scheint). Als ich dann einen Anruf bekommen haben das es doch nicht am gleichen Tag fertig wird wurde mir gesagt das ich anscheinend eine neue 270° Box bekomme! Finde ich erstmal krass aber ist mir egal Hauptsache das Knacksen ist weg^^ wenn es danach Ruhiggestellt ist bestell ich mir erstmal nen schönen Fox DHX Air Factory 2012 
ich werde dann berichten


----------



## Fell (28. Juli 2011)

Schtreiff schrieb:


> Ich drücke die Daumen!!!
> Glaube aber, die melden sich!
> Spätestens nächste Woche sind wir drei dann Striveler!
> 
> Greetz


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr! Ich habe meinen Freunden schon wieder erzählt, das ich mein Strive jetzt am Samstag holen kann. Wenn das wieder nicht klappt, bin ich des Spottes und Gelächter sicher 
Bin doch aber recht zuversichtlich. Nur Uhrzeit habe ich immer noch keine...  
@Canyon: Meine Nummer habt ihr ja, habs Handy immer (meistens) dabei


----------



## Schtreiff (28. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr! Ich habe meinen Freunden schon wieder erzählt, das ich mein Strive jetzt am Samstag holen kann. Wenn das wieder nicht klappt, bin ich des Spottes ...



Kenn ich bei mir war's aber kein Spott. Ich hab immer einen mitleidigen Blick geerntet....
Mir wurde gesagt, dass Canyon sich einen Tag vor dem Abholen, also heute, meldet.
Demnach haben sie ja noch bis morgen Zeit bei Dir.
Wird schon. 

Gruß 
Schtreiff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferdolino (28. Juli 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Mein Strive ist jetzt seit Montag bei Canyon wegen einem Knacksen (musste leider 3 Wochen auf den Termin warten, weil sich in der Werkstatt echt viel zu tun scheint). Als ich dann einen Anruf bekommen haben das es doch nicht am gleichen Tag fertig wird wurde mir gesagt das ich anscheinend eine neue 270° Box bekomme! Finde ich erstmal krass aber ist mir egal Hauptsache das Knacksen ist weg^^ wenn es danach Ruhiggestellt ist bestell ich mir erstmal nen schönen Fox DHX Air Factory 2012
> ich werde dann berichten



Hast du geprüft ob der überhaupt Platz hat?

Grüße!


----------



## gremlino (28. Juli 2011)

Ferdolino schrieb:


> Hast du geprüft ob der überhaupt Platz hat?
> 
> Grüße!



genau das habe ich auch gedacht. Wegen dem Ausgleichsbehälter


----------



## schwed1 (28. Juli 2011)

Servus,

ich hab das Strive 7.0. in gold. Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit, außer dass ich jetzt schneller fahre als ich es kann. Hat mich nämlich am Dienstag in Leogang odentlich zerlegt und dabei hat der Lack was abbekommen. Hat jemand schon eine Farbnummer oder so was, womit man einen Farbstift oder Ähnliches bestellen kann. Ich hab bei Canyon nachgefragt, die haben aber leider gar nichts, weder eine Farbnummer noch einen Lackstift. Made in Taiwan oder sowas. Einige Seiten voher im Forum war mal kurz die Rede von einer Farbe abmischen lassen. 

Welche Bremsbeläge zum Tauschen hab ihr euch besorgt (Avid 5).

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## Kolja_ (28. Juli 2011)

Bei mir liegen Koolstops für die Elixir 5 in der Schublade!


----------



## ChrizZZz (28. Juli 2011)

Wenn er so in den Anker geht, würde ich mal über orignale Sinterbeläge nachdenken.


----------



## Radonpiranha (28. Juli 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> genau das habe ich auch gedacht. Wegen dem Ausgleichsbehälter



Warum sollte der DHX Air keine platz für den Ausgleichsbehälter haben ?
Der geht doch dann nur ein Stück nach vorn (Richtung Flaschenhalter) und dann bis da wo die Luftkammer untern schmaler wird (da wo die Dichtungen sitzen). Wenn ich mein Strive wieder habe werde ich noch einmal Prüfen ob diese Querstrebe der 270° Box im weg währe aber ich glaub's nicht!

hier mal ein Bild vom einem Striveler aus dem Thread (zwar ein monarch aber die Luftkammer ist ja eh genauso lang. Demnach währe der Piggy vom DHX Air dann ca. 1-2cm über der Verbindung der 270°Box und so viel geht die doch nicht hoch beim Einfedern oder ? Kann ja im Moment schlecht prüfen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (28. Juli 2011)

ich denke nicht, dass der dhx air, der ohnehin die neigung hat durchzurauschen im mittleren fw, bei der hinterbaukennlinie irgendwelche vorteile bringen wird. am besten wärs wohl die progression des monarch durch luftkammerverkleinerung zu erhöhen.


----------



## Ferdolino (28. Juli 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Warum sollte der DHX Air keine platz für den Ausgleichsbehälter haben ?
> Der geht doch dann nur ein Stück nach vorn (Richtung Flaschenhalter) und dann bis da wo die Luftkammer untern schmaler wird (da wo die Dichtungen sitzen). Wenn ich mein Strive wieder habe werde ich noch einmal Prüfen ob diese Querstrebe der 270° Box im weg währe aber ich glaub's nicht!
> 
> hier mal ein Bild vom einem Striveler aus dem Thread (zwar ein monarch aber die Luftkammer ist ja eh genauso lang. Demnach währe der Piggy vom DHX Air dann ca. 1-2cm über der Verbindung der 270°Box und so viel geht die doch nicht hoch beim Einfedern oder ? Kann ja im Moment schlecht prüfen^^



Wenn du dein Strive wieder hast, lass mal die ganze Luft aus dem Dämpfer. Dann siehst du wie weit die Strebe der Box maximal raufgeht. Besorg dir vielleicht auch die genauen Abmessungen des DHX.
Ich denke, dass könnte recht knapp werden.
Der DHX kostet ja auch nicht gerade eine Kleinichkeit. Wäre schade wenn er dann nicht passt.

Außerdem solltest du dir über die Sinnhaftigkeit, wie greg12 schon angemerkt hat nochmal Gedanken machen.

Grüße!


----------



## Schtreiff (28. Juli 2011)

@Fell/Nordhesse:

Telefonat mit Canyon war sehr erfreulich. Freundlich, nett, freie Urhzeitwahl für morgen. 
Nähere detailierte Erklärungen zum Vorgang gibt es morgen in Ruhe am Rad. Ausserdem sagte er mir, dass das vermeintliche Problem nach Prüfung an meinem Rad nicht festgestellt wurde. 

Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass auch Ihr bald glücklich werdet!

Viele Grüße

Schtreiff


----------



## Radonpiranha (28. Juli 2011)

Werde mir dann mal die Maße besorgen und genau nachmessen, denke auch das es knapp werden könnte aber bin da etwas optimistisch. Das er mehr durchrauscht glaub ich nicht meinen RP23 kann in im Stehen fahrend mit Schwung bis 3mm resthub Einfedern lassen. Ich habs auch schon mit einem CD-Spindel-Streifen ca. 4x4cm in der XV-Kammer versucht aber das hat keinen spürbaren unterschied gebracht (oder war das noch zu wenig?). Aber das kann finde ich keine richtige Lösung sein ?! Ich denke mir mal mit einer Einstellbaren Druckstufe wie beim DHX Air könnte ich besser klar kommen außerdem hat der RP23 mir zu wenig zum verstellen! Oder kennt einer von euch einen gleichwertigen Dämpfer der nicht so Linear ist (mehr Endproggressiv)


----------



## swoosh999 (28. Juli 2011)

Schtreiff schrieb:


> @Fell/Nordhesse:
> 
> Telefonat mit Canyon war sehr erfreulich. Freundlich, nett, freie Urhzeitwahl für morgen.
> Nähere detailierte Erklärungen zum Vorgang gibt es morgen in Ruhe am Rad. Ausserdem sagte er mir, dass das vermeintliche Problem nach Prüfung an meinem Rad nicht festgestellt wurde.
> ...



fass morgen dann gleich mal an den dämpfer und schau ob die untere aufnahme spiel hat..würde mich interessieren.

grüße


----------



## greg12 (28. Juli 2011)

rp23 in normaler ausführung! sicher progressiver als der xv1.
rs monarch
dt swiss dämpfer, die sind deutlich endprogressiver.
der dhx air besitzt ebenso die xv1 luftkammer, damit rauscht er sicher genauso durch den fw wie der rp23 xv1.
zum dhx air gibts einige beiträge die dieses durchrauschen bemängeln. und die kennlinie vom strive ist nun mal eher linear mit leichter enddegression.
daher wird nur ein progressiver dämpfer linderung bringen...


----------



## Radonpiranha (28. Juli 2011)

Dt-Swiss kann ich nicht leiden seit dem ich mal einen LRS von denen hatte der mein Fliegengewicht noch nicht mal ausgehalten hat (Sprünge muss jedes Laufrad wegstecken können!^^)

Also soll ich mal versuchen die XV-Kammer an meinem RP23 Komplett mit CD-Spindel-Plastikstreifen zu befüllen? Wenn das was bringt und ein DHX Air passt hol ich mir den. Nun 570 sind zwar nicht wenig aber ich will wenigstens an einem Federelement Kashima und mehr Einstellungen beim Hinterbau. Das macht das Bike was schon "besonders" ist noch besonderer!
sorry aber mein Logik müsst ihr nicht verstehen


----------



## greg12 (28. Juli 2011)

na dann halt uns auf dem laufenden mit deinem projekt dhx air und strive hinterbau. bin mal gespannt!


----------



## Fell (28. Juli 2011)

Schtreiff schrieb:


> @Fell/Nordhesse:
> 
> Telefonat mit Canyon war sehr erfreulich. Freundlich, nett, freie Urhzeitwahl für morgen.
> Nähere detailierte Erklärungen zum Vorgang gibt es morgen in Ruhe am Rad. Ausserdem sagte er mir, dass das vermeintliche Problem nach Prüfung an meinem Rad nicht festgestellt wurde.
> ...


Bei mir wars zwar auch freundlich, aber nicht *unbedingt erfreulich*. Der Canyon Mitarbeiter konnte mir noch nicht fest zusagen, das ich es am Samstag holen könnte. 
Es wäre noch zerlegt (wegen dem prüfen und nachmessen), sollte aber morgen im Laufe des Tages wieder montiert werden. *Er könne mir jetzt im Moment den Samstag noch nicht zusagen.*
Würde morgen noch mal einen Anruf bekommen. Ich habe ein gaaaanz mieses und ungutes Gefühl . 
Da frag ich mich aber, warum mir zwei Tagen vorher angeboten wird , das ich das Rad abholen könne, und mir noch den Tag raussuchen könne...   Konnte mir der Mitarbeiter auch nicht direkt beantworten, hat immer nur darauf hingewiesen das dass Rad noch zerlegt sei. Laut Canyon Mitarbeiter stehe mein Rad auf Prio eins, neben den anderen Rädern die auch noch montiert werden müssen. 

Wenn es jetzt an diesem Samstag wieder nicht klappt, muss ich wieder ne Woche auf Samstag warten. Ich bekomme nämlich keinen Urlaub. Den letzten möglichen Urlaub hatte ich ja am ursprünglichen Abholtag gemacht.
Zudem habe ich meine ganze Wochenendplanung bereits umgeschmissen, um den Termin jetzt am Samstag wahrnehmen zu können.

Glückwunsch für dich, dass du es jetzt endlich bekommst! Freut mich echt für dich! 

*Edit* Bei meinem Bike wurden auch keine Probleme festgestellt, wäre alles in Ordung.


----------



## Ember (28. Juli 2011)

Hm, 
meine Reverb hat axiales Spiel am Einschub der Stütze, vor allem wenn sie voll ausgefahren ist.
Mit dem Spiel läßt sich derSattel um 2-3 mm bewegen.
Die Klemmung der Stütze im Sattelrohr ist fest.
Ist das normal? 

viele GRüße 
ember


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (28. Juli 2011)

Do guggsch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494222


----------



## Nordhesse (28. Juli 2011)

Ich habe noch keine Info zum Termin, werde morgen Mittag mal anrufen, wenn die denken, die können Montag anrufen, dass ich es holen kommen soll, fände ich das ne dreiste Sache. So ne Montage dauert keine Stunden...


----------



## Schtreiff (28. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Bei mir wars zwar auch freundlich, aber nicht *unbedingt erfreulich*. Der Canyon Mitarbeiter konnte mir noch nicht fest zusagen, das ich es am Samstag holen könnte.
> Es wäre noch zerlegt (wegen dem prüfen und nachmessen), sollte aber morgen im Laufe des Tages wieder montiert werden. *Er könne mir jetzt im Moment den Samstag noch nicht zusagen.*
> Würde morgen noch mal einen Anruf bekommen. Ich habe ein gaaaanz mieses und ungutes Gefühl .
> Da frag ich mich aber, warum mir zwei Tagen vorher angeboten wird , das ich das Rad abholen könne, und mir noch den Tag raussuchen könne...   Konnte mir der Mitarbeiter auch nicht direkt beantworten, hat immer nur darauf hingewiesen das dass Rad noch zerlegt sei. Laut Canyon Mitarbeiter stehe mein Rad auf Prio eins, neben den anderen Rädern die auch noch montiert werden müssen.
> ...



Na, das tut mir Leid für Dich! Aber vielleicht wirds ja noch bis Samstag. 
Bei mir haben sie ja auch einen Tag vorher angerufen. Das wäre für Dich ja dann morgen.
Ich drück die Daumen!

Gruß

Schtreiff


----------



## Trendy1 (28. Juli 2011)

Ferdolino schrieb:


> Wenn du dein Strive wieder hast, lass mal die ganze Luft aus dem Dämpfer. Dann siehst du wie weit die Strebe der Box maximal raufgeht. Besorg dir vielleicht auch die genauen Abmessungen des DHX.
> Ich denke, dass könnte recht knapp werden.
> Der DHX kostet ja auch nicht gerade eine Kleinichkeit. Wäre schade wenn er dann nicht passt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Leute,

der DHX Air passt ohne weiteres in den Strive... Ich verbaue gerade einen DHX Air 5.0 in meinen ES 9.0. Das obere Lager sitzt schon, das untere Nadellager muss noch aus dem RP23 ausgepresst und in den DHX eingepresst werden.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie der DHX performen wird ... Ich berichte aber hier...

Gruß


----------



## obmiT (28. Juli 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Montage dauert keine Stunden...



Da wird ja wol auch nur die 270° Box zerlegt sein. 
5 minuten Montage sind da realistisch.

Der echte Grund ist bestimmt etwas was man dem Kunden nicht sagen kann.
z.B. *Wir finden das Rad gerade nicht das hat jemand ins falsche Eck gestellt.
*Wurde an eine Zeitschrift zum testen geschickt das hatte Vorrang, sie bekomme ein anderes.
*Beim Zusammenbau wurde ein Gewinde kaputt gemacht.
......wer macht schon seine Arbeit immer perfekt?


----------



## Radonpiranha (28. Juli 2011)

Trendy1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> der DHX Air passt ohne weiteres in den Strive... Ich verbaue gerade einen DHX Air 5.0 in meinen ES 9.0. Das obere Lager sitzt schon, das untere Nadellager muss noch aus dem RP23 ausgepresst und in den DHX eingepresst werden.
> 
> ...



Aha, DANKE! Dann kann ich ja ohne bedenken den 2012er kaufen 
Frage: Kann man auch ohne spezielle auspress-/einpresswerkzeuge die Nadellager in den DHX Air bringen ? z.B. auspressen mit einem Rohr was genau zwischen Dämpferbuchsen und Nadellagerung passt. Und wie fest sind die Lager überhaupt da drin ?


----------



## gremlino (29. Juli 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Nun 570â¬ sind zwar nicht wenig aber ich will wenigstens an einem Federelement Kashima



das Marketing funktioniert


----------



## Ember (29. Juli 2011)

Ember schrieb:


> Hm,
> meine Reverb hat axiales Spiel am Einschub der Stütze, vor allem wenn sie voll ausgefahren ist.
> Mit dem Spiel läßt sich derSattel um 2-3 mm bewegen.
> Die Klemmung der Stütze im Sattelrohr ist fest.
> ...



Do guggsch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494222 
__________________
Lipper-Zipfel 


Vielen Dank an Lipper-Zipfel...dann scheint das ja normal zu sein... egal, das Spiel ist inakzeptabel und die Stütze geht zurück.
Grüße 
ember


----------



## swoosh999 (29. Juli 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> das Marketing funktioniert



 Kashima merkst keinen unterschied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkamp (29. Juli 2011)

Und dafür schicken die dann die Rohre nach Japan?


----------



## gremlino (29. Juli 2011)

von irgendwo her muss der Kashimapreis ja kommen  

ich zitiere meinen Wartezimmerpost mal zum Thema Kashima:



gremlino schrieb:


> Meine Prognose: gar nicht...........
> dieses Jahr sind ja schon Torques "exklusiv" mit 2012er Fox 36 ausgeliefert worden. Die hatten kein Kashima.
> Außerdem ist es ja auch ein Kostenfaktor, Canyon setzt ja auf günstige Preise. Kashima kostet auch als OEM mehr.
> 
> By the way, ich würde mir gar nicht so einen auf Kashima kloppen. Da ist nur irgendein höherer Anteil von einem Material in einer normalen PVD/CVD Beschichtung der die Farbe ausmacht. Klar, vielleicht ist das Losbrechmoment 0,1% geringer als eine "normale" Beschichtung aber wir reden hier von keiner Fahrwerksrevolution! Nächstes Jahr macht Fox dann ne DLC Beschichtung und nennt das ganze dann "Foximoxi" und jeder erwartet, das sein Bike 1000% besser geht, nur weil die Rohre dann nicht mehr gold sind sondern lila-grau. Foximoxi rules


----------



## Nordhesse (29. Juli 2011)

Gerade noch mal bei Canyon angerufen
das ganze wird immer lächerlicher und langsam würde ich gern jemanden dafür zur Verantwortung ziehen... Die Auskunft war: ja wir sind dran, spätestens NÄCHSTE WOCHE MITTWOCH erhalten sie ne AUSKUNFT- eine AUSKUNFT. Leute ich will mein Rad und keine weitere Auskunft. Warum schafft man es nicht die Räder von Schtreiff, Fell und mir an einem Tag zur Abholung bereit zu stellen? So hat zwar wenigstens einer von uns nen Rad aber der Rest wird weiter Canyon auf den Sack gehen und der Ruf wird dadurch auch nicht besser. Montag wäre ja völlig ok aber wenn ich Mittwoch ne Auskunft bekomme wird es Do. oder Fr. und somit bin ich bei 4,5 Wochen für ein Expressbike. Leute sowas kann nicht sein. Einfach nur noch traurig


----------



## Radonpiranha (29. Juli 2011)

Mir wird auch langsam aber sehr sicher Langweilig, ich hab Urlaub und wollte eigentlich bisschen Strive'n gehn und einen DHX Air Einbau'n. Jetzt ist mein ES 9 schon den 5. Tag in der Werkstatt! Es wurde mir gesagt das die Teile am Montag in Frankfurt gelandet sind (270Â°Box) dann noch verzollt werden mÃ¼ssten und dann erst zu Canyon kommen. Und dann sind die doch spÃ¤testens Mittwoch in Koblenz oder nicht ? Und der Einbau, glaube nicht das der fÃ¼r einen erfahrenen Zweiradmechaniker viel Arbeit ist. â¦ Aber Canyon lÃ¤sst ja anscheinend gerne die Leute warten 
Wahrscheinlich bekommen die in der Werkstatt nichts mehr anderes als Strive's zu sehn und streiken die zu bearbeiten

ach ja Thema Kashima: Das es net viel bringen kann hab ich mir natÃ¼rlich auch schon gedacht aber das Gold spasst halt total zu ES 9 und ich kauf ja keinen "alten" DHX Air^^


----------



## swoosh999 (29. Juli 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Mir wird auch langsam aber sehr sicher Langweilig, ich hab Urlaub und wollte eigentlich bisschen Strive'n gehn und einen DHX Air Einbau'n. Jetzt ist mein ES 9 schon den 5. Tag in der Werkstatt! Es wurde mir gesagt das die Teile am Montag in Frankfurt gelandet sind (270°Box) dann noch verzollt werden müssten und dann erst zu Canyon kommen. Und dann sind die doch spätestens Mittwoch in Koblenz oder nicht ? Und der Einbau, glaube nicht das der für einen erfahrenen Zweiradmechaniker viel Arbeit ist.  Aber Canyon lässt ja anscheinend gerne die Leute warten
> Wahrscheinlich bekommen die in der Werkstatt nichts mehr anderes als Strive's zu sehn und streiken die zu bearbeiten



irgendwie höre ich da wiedersprüche 
die einen bikes die vermessen wurden passen nun doch weil alles in der toleranz, andere passen nun doch nicht und benötigen ne neue box, die allerdings noch nicht eingetroffen ist, anderen werden termine versprochen um diese dann zu brechen...

mein esx ist seit MO in der reparatur - außer ne eingangsmail kein kontakt bisher.


----------



## Fell (29. Juli 2011)

Eben nen Anruf von Caynon bekommen. Ich kann mein Bike morgen um 12 Uhr abholen. Es könnte sein das sich die Uhrzeit vielleicht noch ein bischen verschiebt, aber damit kann ich leben. 

@Nordhesse: Ruf doch gleich noch mal an, es scheint echt abhänig zu sein welcher Agent gerade an der Leitung ist  
Der eine ist mehr, der andere wohl weniger informiert. Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, das es vielleicht noch morgen oder spätestens  Montag klappt.

Eigentlich müssten wir uns Leidensgenossen mal alle treffen, und ne schöne Strive Tour fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMfaenger2010 (29. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Eigentlich müssten wir uns Leidensgenossen mal alle treffen, und ne schöne Strive Tour fahren



Das wäre doch sicher wirklich mal ganz nett!?
Also wenn Ihr am Feldberg / Taunus unterwegs sein solltet, sagt mal bescheid!
Nur nicht die nächste Woche, da geht's erstmal eine Woche an den Strand...


----------



## Nordhesse (29. Juli 2011)

Feldberg läuft nur mal schauen wann, kommt vorallem drauf an wann die karre kommt. 
@ Fell die Dame die meinen Auftrag betreut, hat mir diese Auskunft gegeben. Freut mich für euch- aber langsam will ich wieder Rad fahren ... zumal ich im September nen guiding habe...

Ich weiß echt nicht was der Grund sein soll, warum man bei Canyon es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt mein Rad zusammen zu basteln und mir vorallem ne qualifizierte Information zur Abholung zu geben und grade darum werde ich heute noch mal anrufen. Ich hab die Schnauze voll!


----------



## obmiT (29. Juli 2011)

Ein treffen aller 2011er Strive Fahrer kann frühestens 2012 gemacht werden wen alle ihrs haben.
Ich seh meins wenn ich die Augen zu mach unterm Tannenbaum.


----------



## Fell (30. Juli 2011)

Komme aus Koblenz - mit Strive  Die Übergabe war super  Der Canyon Mitarbeiter hat sich über eine Stunde Zeit genommen mir alles bis aufs kleinste Detail zu erklären, und meine Fragen ausführlich zu beantworten. War wirklich klasse! Leider komme ich heute nicht mehr so richtig zum biken. Werde gleich noch ne klitze kleine Runde drehen.
Das Bike siht echt Hammergeil aus. Was lange währt, wird endlich gut! 

Es gibt hier ja schon ne Menge Strive Bilder, aber ich bin so stolz auf das Bike das ich meins jetzt auch noch zeigen muss


----------



## lahura (30. Juli 2011)

Klasse Bike
Warum verlaufen die Schaltzüge bei Dir außen?

Grüße,
Mario


----------



## Nordhesse (30. Juli 2011)

Gratuliere dir Fell
Das mit den Schaltzügen würde ich auch gern mal wissen. Ich hoffe die bringen sowas nicht bei meinem Rad...


----------



## Funfahrer (30. Juli 2011)

Die Zugverlegung ist nicht anders möglich in kombination mit der Hs, da der Zugaustritt am Rahmen nicht mit dem Zugeingang an der Hs fluchtet.
Das ergäbe eine zu starke Biegung des Schaltzuges mit schlechter Funktion als Folge.


----------



## Fell (30. Juli 2011)

Danke Nordhesse . Haste schon was neues von deinem Bike gehört?
Habe irgendwo mal gelesen, das bei der Hammerschmitt der Zug nicht innen verlegt werden kann  Hatte ich gar nicht drauf geachtet 
Das andere oben am Unterrohr ist die Bremsleitung, am Oberrohr die Reverbleitung. Der Zug für die Schaltung ist innen drin.


----------



## obmiT (30. Juli 2011)

Ist da ne 8 auf dem Rahmen???


----------



## doc_snyder (30. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Es gibt hier ja schon ne Menge Strive Bilder, aber ich bin so stolz auf das Bike das ich meins jetzt auch noch zeigen muss


glückwunsch! und bring am besten gleich noch *alle* beiliegenden reflektoren an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (30. Juli 2011)

Freut mich, dass es nun endlich voran geht mit Euren Strives !

Ich hab inzwischen aber die schnauze von den Canyon griffen voll! Hab seit einer Woche zwei eingeschlafene Finger an der linken Hand. Hab mir nun die Ergon GE1 bestellt, hoffentlich schaffen die Abhilfe.


----------



## Fell (30. Juli 2011)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> glückwunsch! und bring am besten gleich noch *alle* beiliegenden reflektoren an!


 LoL, ja die Reflektoren sind er Hammer 
Ich fahre erstmal die Griffe, um zu schauen wie sie sich machen. Ansonsten gibst bei mir auch wieder die Ergon E1.


----------



## Fell (31. Juli 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Ist da ne 8 auf dem Rahmen???


Wo meinst du?


----------



## Schtreiff (31. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Komme aus Koblenz - mit Strive  Die Übergabe war super  Der Canyon Mitarbeiter hat sich über eine Stunde Zeit genommen mir alles bis aufs kleinste Detail zu erklären, und meine Fragen ausführlich zu beantworten. War wirklich klasse! Leider komme ich heute nicht mehr so richtig zum biken. Werde gleich noch ne klitze kleine Runde drehen.
> Das Bike siht echt Hammergeil aus. Was lange währt, wird endlich gut!
> 
> Es gibt hier ja schon ne Menge Strive Bilder, aber ich bin so stolz auf das Bike das ich meins jetzt auch noch zeigen muss



Also in Grossen und Ganzen lief es bei mir bei der Übergabe am Freitag auch so ab.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass wir jetzt schwarze Lenker bekommen haben, anstatt der farblich so gut passenden golden.
Bei meinem ist darüberhinaus auch die 270°Box schwarz!  foto folgt.
Desweiteren hab ich an einem der haeven Laufräder Kratzer gehabt (ist dem Herrn von Canyon vorher "garnicht aufgefallen").
Interessant war auch eine vorspannschraube an einem Lager an der 270°Box, die völlig lose im Gewinde hing. Auf Anfrage hieß es erst, dass das so gehört. Hab dann mal bei den showroom Strives geguckt. Da war sie fest. Daraufhin wurde dann Werkzeug geholt und die Schraube festgezogen. Alles für mich nicht wirklich problematisch, aber bei der Vorgeschichte unverständlich.
Na ja, und letztendlich der Sag-Monitor. Dieser ließ sich beim besten Willen und auch nach jahrelangem regelmässigem Krafttraining  nicht auf null zurückschieben. Konsequenz davon, das Rad kam erstmal wieder 20 Minuten in die Werkstatt. Resultat, es geht jetzt, allerdings so stramm das man sich immer etwas festes zum zurückschieben nehmen muss, mit bloßen Fingern nicht möglich.
Alles in allem bin ich mit gemischten Gefühlen aus dem laden gegangen...

Gestern bin ich dann eine wirklich kleine runde gefahren. Hab den alpen-Urlaub ein Tag verkürzt, weil ich nicht mit dem negelneuen Strive, völlig ungefahren direkt in die Alpen wollte, um dann dort irgendetwas gravierendes zu finden.
Der erste fahreindruck war gut. Ein bisschen Feinabstimmung am Dämpfer und an der Gabel, dann müsste es passen. Bergauf kaum wippen. Bergab  !!! Genaueres kann ich erst nach den Alpen sagen. Griffe, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass die anfangen zu nerven. Muss ich aber erstmal beobachten. Momentan knarrt nichts und knarzt nichts ( laut Canyon Mitarbeiter war das übrigens ein bedienerfehler. Man habe die Drehmomente selbständig zu hoch gewählt).
Auf der kuzen Tour hab das radl echt Spaß gemacht... Ich bin gespannt.

Was mir allerdings noch aufgefallen ist. Ich kann keine Unterschied zwischen der offenen und der pro-pedal-Einstellung erkennen. Ne Idee???

Bei der Strive-gepeinigten-Tour wär ich auch dabei.

Sorry für die vom-Handy-geschrieben-Rechtschreibung...

Gruß 
Schtreiff


----------



## obmiT (31. Juli 2011)

Schtreiff schrieb:


> .
> Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass wir jetzt schwarze Lenker bekommen haben, anstatt der farblich so gut passenden golden.



Ich hab grad die Bilder der 9er hier mal durch gekuckt. Das ist anscheinend bei allen so.


----------



## xyzHero (31. Juli 2011)

@Schtreiff

Das Gefühl bei Propedal hatte ich am Anfang auch, aber man merkt den Unterschied später schon deutlich.
Auf Asphalt merkst du ohne Propedal ein Wippen während du tritts, welches mit Propedal nicht vorhanden ist.
Und wenn du auf unebene Waldboden fährst, tut dir später der Hintern weh, wenn du vergisst Propedal auszuschalten 

Wenn du es im Stand ausprobieren möchtest, dann stell dich neben das Bike, stütze dich über den Ellenbogen mit deinem Körpergewicht auf den Sattel und fange an "leicht" zu wippen. Du wirst einen Unterschied mit und ohne Propedal erkennen.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## sirios (31. Juli 2011)

xyzHero schrieb:


> @Schtreiff
> 
> Das Gefühl bei Propedal hatte ich am Anfang auch, aber man merkt den Unterschied später schon deutlich.
> Auf Asphalt merkst du ohne Propedal ein Wippen während du tritts, welches mit Propedal nicht vorhanden ist.
> ...



selbiges hab ich beim Monarch RT3 festgestellt. Da hab ich am Anfang auch gedacht, der Hebel sei nur Show, dem ist aber eindeutig nicht so


----------



## Fell (31. Juli 2011)

@Schtreiff: Das ist ja mal krass mit der losen Schraube und dem Kratzer! Ich habe akribisch das Rad begutachtet, konnte aber keine Kartzer oder ähnliches finden. Ich hatte extra noch mal gefragt, ob ich jetzt alle Schrauben noch mal mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel nachprüfen müsse.  Der Canyon Mitarbeiter sagte, das wäre nicht nötig, sie hätten alles kontroliert...

Der SAG monitor funzt bei mir leichtgängig, wackelt auch nicht.

Das mit dem falschen  zu hohem Drehmoment an der 270° Box wurde mir auch als Ursache genannt.

Auf die Frage warum ein schwarzer Lenker verbaut wurde, hat man mir gesagt, das der Gold/Magnesieumfarbene lenker nur bei der Vorserie und dem Showroom Bike verbaut war. Alle aus gelieferten 9.0 ES Strive hätten jetzt den schwarzen Lenker. Kann ich aber mit Leben.

Du kannst auch das Propedal ansich noch mal selbst mit dem blauen Drehrädcchen mit den Zahlen verstellen. 1=weich, 2=mittel, 3=hart. Ich habs auf 3 stehen. Ich merke einen leichten Unterschied, wenn ich mit den Ellenbogen teste. Bei 3 ist es etwas straffer, wippt aber immer noch beim Ellenbogen Test. Beim fahren merke ich aber nichts, das es wippt. 

Ich muss jetzt schnell noch ein paar qm Laminat verlegen, danach gehts zur Entspannung auf die heimischen Pfälzer Wald Trails. Bin gespannt!


----------



## Schtreiff (31. Juli 2011)

Danke für das Feedback! 
Werd die propedalsache gleich mal testen.
Ansonsten passt ja alles.... Bis jetzt.
@fell: dann mal viel Spaß gleich und lass es krachen(nicht wörtlich). Das geht gut mit dem Bike. 
Bin mal gespannt, ob da noch mehr Es 9.0 mit schwarzer 270 grad Box aus dem Lager kommen... Ansonsten hab ich halt ein unikat! 
@nordhesse: nochmal mein beileid! Drücke dir die daumen, dass es bald für dich klappt!


... und ab in die Alpen...

Grüße 
Schtreiff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radonpiranha (31. Juli 2011)

Schtreiff schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob da noch mehr Es 9.0 mit schwarzer 270 grad Box aus dem Lager kommen... Ansonsten hab ich halt ein unikat!
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Schtreiff



Ich hoffe ich mich erschrecke mich nicht wenn die mir wegen der Reparatur jetzt ne Schwarze eingebaut haben! Ohhh Gott! (ich will keine schwarze!!!)


PS: Zum Thema DHX AIR ! Ich habe mich umentschieden und werde jetzt statt dem 2012er Kashima-Modell den 90 günstigeren 2011er kaufen. Doch es bleibt spannend, denn ich weiß noch nicht wann ich mein Bike wieder abholen darf.


----------



## gremlino (31. Juli 2011)

Schtreiff schrieb:


> Desweiteren hab ich an einem der haeven Laufräder Kratzer gehabt (ist dem Herrn von Canyon vorher "garnicht aufgefallen").
> Interessant war auch eine vorspannschraube an einem Lager an der 270°Box, die völlig lose im Gewinde hing. Auf Anfrage hieß es erst, dass das so gehört. Hab dann mal bei den showroom Strives geguckt. Da war sie fest. Daraufhin wurde dann Werkzeug geholt und die Schraube festgezogen. Alles für mich nicht wirklich problematisch, aber bei der Vorgeschichte unverständlich.
> Na ja, und letztendlich der Sag-Monitor. Dieser ließ sich beim besten Willen und auch nach jahrelangem regelmässigem Krafttraining  nicht auf null zurückschieben. Konsequenz davon, das Rad kam erstmal wieder 20 Minuten in die Werkstatt. Resultat, es geht jetzt, allerdings so stramm das man sich immer etwas festes zum zurückschieben nehmen muss, mit bloßen Fingern nicht möglich.


oh man Canyon  das ist echt schon arm..... 

Trotzdem viel Spaß mit den "neuen" Strives


----------



## ChrizZZz (31. Juli 2011)

Das Teil is einfach nur HEISS!


----------



## Nordhesse (1. August 2011)

Ich hoffe ja noch, das ich nicht erst nächste Woche mein Rad holen soll, naja es hieß spätestens Mitte der Woche höre ich was ...


----------



## edwardje (1. August 2011)

Bei mir ist auch ein 8er am Rahmen. Keine Ahnung wofür das steht


----------



## gremlino (1. August 2011)

edwardje schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch ein 8er am Rahmen. Keine Ahnung wofür das steht



da müsste noch ein F vorstehen!?

Da gibt es diverse Lösungsansätze.....von F-eight = Fight bis hin zu einer anderen Lösung, die mir damals plausibler klang, ich aber vergessen habe.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (1. August 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> da müsste noch ein F vorstehen!?
> 
> Da gibt es diverse Lösungsansätze.....von F-eight = Fight bis hin zu einer anderen Lösung, die mir damals plausibler klang, ich aber vergessen habe.........


 

Oder mit der F von Funktioniert??  Alle 8 schrauben sind noch dran


----------



## andiwe (1. August 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Auf die Frage warum ein schwarzer Lenker verbaut wurde, hat man mir gesagt, das der Gold/Magnesieumfarbene lenker nur bei der Vorserie und dem Showroom Bike verbaut war. Alle aus gelieferten 9.0 ES Strive hätten jetzt den schwarzen Lenker. Kann ich aber mit Leben.



Alle oder nur die schwarzen Strives? Mein ES9 in braun hat nen goldenen Lenker. Im Juni hab ich es bekommen


----------



## gremlino (1. August 2011)

mein schwattes ESX hatte auch einen schwatten Lenker....


----------



## Fell (1. August 2011)

So, habe heute meine erste Tour mit dem Strive gemacht. Ich glaube ich verkaufe es wieder... Es ist viel zu gefährlich für mich! 
Das Bike geht dermaßen gut, das man da sehr leicht übermütig wird und Blödsinn macht.  

*Bergauf:*
Entweder habe ich nen Konditionsschub bekommen, oder die haben die Hügel flacher gemacht oder das Strive klettert wirklich saugut. Denke mal, es ist eher das letztere. Ich bin viel besser die Steigungen hoch gekommen, als mit meinem 2 Jahre alten Hardtail. Fünf von Fünf Sternen!

*Bergab:*
Ich bin noch nie so schnell die heimischen Trails runtergerauscht, das Ding macht so was von Spaß! Wo ich vorher die Linie mit dem Hardtail gesucht habe, bin ich jetzt einfach drüber gerauscht. Saugeil! Fünf von Fünf Sternen!

*Fahrwerk:*
Die Absenkung der Gabel ist Goldwert bergauf. ProPedal habe ich ebenfalls genutzt, und für gut befunden. Habe wippen nicht wirklich bemerkt. Ich habe ProPedal auf Stufe 3 gestellt. Ein Durchrauschen des RP23 konnte ich nicht feststellen. Der Gummiring war zwar im unteren Drittel, ist aber nicht durchgeschlagen. Habe jetzt aber auch keine Riesensprünge gemacht. Fühlte mich auf den Trails wie in einer Sänfte. Fünf von Fünf Sternen fürs Fahrwerk!

*Fazit:*
Ich hatte heute so dermaßen Spaß, dass ich immer noch etwas leicht überdeht bin, und immer noch ein fettes grinsen im Gesicht habe. Das lange warten hat sich für mich definitiv gelohnt! 

*Obligatorische Bilder:*
Hier habe meinem Strive sein neues Revier gezeigt:






Und hier das übliche Panorama Bild ;-)


----------



## sirios (1. August 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> So, habe heute meine erste Tour mit dem Strive gemacht. Ich glaube ich verkaufe es wieder... Es ist viel zu gefährlich für mich!
> Das Bike geht dermaßen gut, das man da sehr leicht übermütig wird und Blödsinn macht.
> 
> *Bergauf:*
> ...



Also Du schilderst genau meine Erfahrungen!

Ich hab mich auch gewundert wie gut das Strive die Berge hoch geht. Die Hausstrecken hier hatte ich mit meinem Hardtail nicht so einfach gepackt ! Und auf der Abfahrt sitzt man wie auf ner Harley, echt souverän . Auch wenn ich nur das "Kassengestell"Strive habe ...

Freut mich, dass sich das Warten für Dich gelohnt hat!


----------



## Hardtail94 (1. August 2011)

> Und hier das übliche Panorama Bild ;-)




Limburg? 

Wo bsit du da lang gefahren? Irgendwo nahe dieser Klinik?


----------



## mohlo (2. August 2011)

edwardje schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch ein 8er am Rahmen. Keine Ahnung wofür das steht



F8 = Aluminium
F10 = Carbon


----------



## Fell (2. August 2011)

@Hardtail94: Ne, das ist oberhalb von DÜW. Ob das die "Limburg" auf der anderen Seite ist, weiss ich nicht. Der Weg, wo ich das Foto gemacht habe, kommt von der Kaiser Wilhelmshöhe runter. Aber ne Klinik soll da auch in der Nähe sein, ich glaube ne Nervenklinik


----------



## Fell (2. August 2011)

andiwe schrieb:


> Alle oder nur die schwarzen Strives? Mein ES9 in braun hat nen goldenen Lenker. Im Juni hab ich es bekommen


Wenn jemand den goldenen/Magnesiumfarbenen Lenker will, den gibts hier:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...se-20mm-31-8x711mm-Mod-2011.html#var_44160255
Aber mit ner fetten Lieferzeit in KW 36   Aber wir sinds ja gewohnt... 
Edit: Hab gerade gesehen, bei Bike24 gibst den sogar 10 â¬ gÃ¼nstiger, allerdings Liefertrmin unbekannt ...


----------



## Nordhesse (2. August 2011)

Ich hab immernoch nix gehört, der späteste Termin ist bei Canyon scheinbar der wo Sie sich erst melden wollen... Ach man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (2. August 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Ich hab immernoch nix gehört, der späteste Termin ist bei Canyon scheinbar der wo Sie sich erst melden wollen... Ach man



oh man, solltest du nicht gestern oder heute schon mit der Abholung dran sein  Und jetzt haben die sich immer noch nicht wegen dem Termin gemeldet


----------



## Fell (2. August 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> oh man, solltest du nicht gestern oder heute schon mit der Abholung dran sein  Und jetzt haben die sich immer noch nicht wegen dem Termin gemeldet


 Das ist ja mal voll beschi55en! Mensch Canyon, das könnt ihr doch nicht machen


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. August 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> @Hardtail94: Ne, das ist oberhalb von DÜW. Ob das die "Limburg" auf der anderen Seite ist, weiss ich nicht. Der Weg, wo ich das Foto gemacht habe, kommt von der Kaiser Wilhelmshöhe runter. Aber ne Klinik soll da auch in der Nähe sein, ich glaube ne Nervenklinik




Ja, dann sollte es die Limburg sein.Kaiser-Wilhelms-Höhe klingt auch einleuchtend.
Un die Klinik wäre dann die Nervenklinik "sonnenwende".

Schön mal wieder was aus der Region zu sehen


----------



## Nordhesse (2. August 2011)

Grad wieder angerufen: es kann mir keine Auskunft über meinen Auftrag erteilt werden. Ich frage mich langsam ob die das Rad überhaupt noch haben, oder mich hier verhungern lassen. Schlichtweg ne sauerei das mir keiner was sagen kann. Ich sitze hier an meinem Studienort und warte auf dieses Rad, damit ich endlich heimfahren kann...


----------



## thomas79 (2. August 2011)

Kannst du es dir nicht zuschicken lassen?


----------



## Radonpiranha (2. August 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Wenn jemand den goldenen/Magnesiumfarbenen Lenker will, den gibts hier:
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...se-20mm-31-8x711mm-Mod-2011.html#var_44160255
> Aber mit ner fetten Lieferzeit in KW 36   Aber wir sinds ja gewohnt...
> Edit: Hab gerade gesehen, bei Bike24 gibst den sogar 10  günstiger, allerdings Liefertrmin unbekannt ...



Und für die die ihn direkt kaufen wollen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a39708/haven-riserbar-magnesia.html

Ich ruf gleich auch nochmal bei Canyon an ich weiß nicht ob mein ES 9 bei denen in der Werkstatt nur rumsteht oder ob die was dran machen oder ob's fertig repariert ist, ist jetzt schon 8 Tage zur Reparatur wegen Knacksen !


----------



## Nordhesse (2. August 2011)

Naja ich warte nun 5 wochen auf ein expressbike und habe noch nix gehört aber trotzdem viel glück


----------



## Radonpiranha (2. August 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Naja ich warte nun 5 wochen auf ein expressbike und habe noch nix gehört aber trotzdem viel glück



War bestimmt ein versehen denn ich glaube kaum das ein Strive absichtlich als Expressbike angeboten wurde ^^


----------



## Nordhesse (2. August 2011)

schauen wir mal, ich hab leider Sonntag zu Hause nen schwerwiegenden Termin, sodass es nächste Woche nur mit extremen Zeitaufwendungen nach Koblenz käme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (2. August 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Ja, dann sollte es die Limburg sein.Kaiser-Wilhelms-Höhe klingt auch einleuchtend.
> Un die Klinik wäre dann die Nervenklinik "sonnenwende".
> 
> Schön mal wieder was aus der Region zu sehen


Ja, Sonnenwende, das sagt mir was. Dann kennst du ja auch bestimmt den Bismarktutm und die beiden Trails die dahinter runter gehen. Ich bike meistens da in der Gegend.

@Radonpiranha: das ist ja geil.  Bie H&S hatte ich gar nicht geschaut, war mir komplett entfallen.

@Nordhesse: Das klingt echt mal übel! Hatte gar nicht mitbekommen, das es ein Expressbike war. Wobei mir das auch komisch vorkommt, das sie ein Strive als Expressbike angeboten hatten. Aber es muss ja theoretisch schon fertig sein, du warts ja auch an dem besagten Freitag schon unterwegs, um es abzuholen. Alles sehr merkwürdig


----------



## Nordhesse (2. August 2011)

Das 7er in gold gabs damals als Express


----------



## M4ZE (2. August 2011)

Hat jemand eine Lösung wie man das verhindern kann ??? bei meinem Strive ist es auch, zwar nicht so stark wie hier, aber trotzdem ärgerlich... 



Ewoodster schrieb:


> Heute kam mein Raceface Bash, mit dem ich den hässlichen Truvative Bashguard der Stylo ersetzt habe.
> Bei der Demontage des alten Bashguards ist dann folgendes zum Vorschein gekommen:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## swoosh999 (2. August 2011)

M4ZE schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Lösung wie man das verhindern kann ??? bei meinem Strive ist es auch, zwar nicht so stark wie hier, aber trotzdem ärgerlich...



nicht schalten oder singlespeed


----------



## M4ZE (2. August 2011)

na ... hab nicht geschaltet  zumindest beim bergrunter 

war gestern unterwegs und dann hat sich die kette da reingezogen beim abfahrn, als ich einmal treten wollte...  aber irgendein schutz hinbaun bringt es ja auch nicht... oder ??


----------



## swoosh999 (2. August 2011)

M4ZE schrieb:


> na ... hab nicht geschaltet  zumindest beim bergrunter
> 
> war gestern unterwegs und dann hat sich die kette da reingezogen beim abfahrn, als ich einmal treten wollte...  aber irgendein schutz hinbaun bringt es ja auch nicht... oder ??



schau dir mein oberrohr an 
ein bike ist und bleibt eben mal ein gebrauchsgegenstand...diese Blessuren hat mein bike ebenso. auch bei mir hat sich die kette schon verklemmt obwohl kettenführung und umwerfer eig. perfekt arbeiten...

kratzer werden sich nie vermeiden lassen, außer man hängt sein bike zuhause ins wohnzimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4ZE (2. August 2011)

hmmm  dann muss ich es doch aufhängen ^^


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. August 2011)

> Ja, Sonnenwende, das sagt mir was. Dann kennst du ja auch bestimmt den  Bismarktutm und die beiden Trails die dahinter runter gehen. Ich bike  meistens da in der Gegend.



Die Gegend rund um den Bismarckturm kenn ich in- und auswendig 
wenn man sich mal über den weg fährt, grüß ich dich mal 

so,genug off-topic, ich verzieh mich wieder ins Torque-Forum


----------



## obmiT (2. August 2011)

M4ZE schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Lösung wie man das verhindern kann ??? bei meinem Strive ist es auch, zwar nicht so stark wie hier, aber trotzdem ärgerlich...



Klebeband rum wickeln.


----------



## randi (2. August 2011)

Bin heute Abend um 20:30 bei CANYON über den Parkplatz geradelt. In der Werkstatt wurde noch fleißig montiert. Ich behaüpte mal die legen sich ordentlich ins Zeug um die Räder fertig zu bekommen. Denkt dran die montieren auch andere Modelle oder auch Rennräder die bestellt sind.


----------



## Radonpiranha (2. August 2011)

Hey Leute das ist der HAMMER! Mein Strive ES9 ist jetzt seit 8 Tagen in Reparatur und ich bekomme bescheid wenn ich es abholen kann. Heute mittag kam DHL und hat mir nen Bikeguard gegeben was war drin?
Nicht meins, sondern ein 2010er Nerve AM (gebraucht) aber alle Nummern haben gepasst zu meinem Auftrag. Daraufhin habe ich mal angerufen und der Mitarbeiter wer erschrocken das es nicht mein Bike da im Koton ist 
Dann hat er mal mein Strive in der Werkstatt gesucht und wie gewohnt das dauert noch ein paar Tage Aber vllt. geht das ja schneller wenn ich hier das Nerve noch rumstehen habe und erst vorbeibringe wenn ich meins bekomme.


----------



## Fell (2. August 2011)

Vielleicht hat ja jetzt der Kunde dem das Nerve gehört, jetzt ein 2011 Strive...  Das ist jetzt echt mal nen Hammer!


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (2. August 2011)

Iwie...Mir gefällt das Strive und ich fahre noch ein ESX, aber ich bin gerad froh bei dem ganzen Hickhack mit dem Rad dass ich storniert habe.

Da wird einem ja flau im Magen...


----------



## gremlino (3. August 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Hey Leute das ist der HAMMER! Mein Strive ES9 ist jetzt seit 8 Tagen in Reparatur und ich bekomme bescheid wenn ich es abholen kann. Heute mittag kam DHL und hat mir nen Bikeguard gegeben was war drin?
> Nicht meins, sondern ein 2010er Nerve AM (gebraucht) aber alle Nummern haben gepasst zu meinem Auftrag. Daraufhin habe ich mal angerufen und der Mitarbeiter wer erschrocken das es nicht mein Bike da im Koton ist
> Dann hat er mal mein Strive in der Werkstatt gesucht und wie gewohnt das dauert noch ein paar Tage Aber vllt. geht das ja schneller wenn ich hier das Nerve noch rumstehen habe und erst vorbeibringe wenn ich meins bekomme.



das ist echt ein Knaller!  Passt die Rahmenhöhe? Für jeden Tag, den ich länger aufs Strive warten müsste, würde ich 100km aufs Nerve schrubben


----------



## swoosh999 (3. August 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Aber vllt. geht das ja schneller wenn ich hier das Nerve noch rumstehen habe und erst vorbeibringe wenn ich meins bekomme.



ich würde das nerve sofort zurückschicken - damit schädigst du nicht canyon sondern einen mitleidensgenossen der da mal überhaupt nichts dafür kann und ebenso sehnlichst auf sein bike wartet !


----------



## Nordhesse (3. August 2011)

Ich weiß grad echt nicht in welchem Saftladen ich gelandet bin. Nächster Anruf bei Canyon- heute sollte ich allerspätestens eine Information bekommen was mit meinem Rad ist und der knaller kommt: Meine Auftragsbetreuung ist heute nicht da, also bekomme ich keine Auskunft. Und wiedermal hat keiner ne Ahnung warum es bei mir so lange dauert.
@ Canyon: Ich weiß nicht was diese Mist soll aber ich hab kein Verständnis mehr dafür. Ich verstehe nicht warum ihr das nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, aber andere Versender wie Rose. Das ist wirklich zum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. August 2011)

Wie wärs wenn dann einer von euch endlich mal Taten sprechen lässt und den Mist nichtmehr mitmacht. Gibts halt kein Strive sondern ein anderes gutes Bike von einem Hersteller ders hinkriegt das zu versenden. Oder halt einen Händler glücklich machen.

Monatelang wird sich aufgeregt aber alle warten fein weiter. Gibt noch andere Bikes als das Strive.


----------



## Nordhesse (3. August 2011)

Als Student hast du aber leider kein Geld um im laden nen enduro zu kaufen. Außerdem habe ich noch ne Rose Bestellung laufen...


----------



## gremlino (3. August 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich noch ne Rose Bestellung laufen...



Wie ist denn da die Lieferzeit? Auf das Bike meiner Freundin haben wir 2Wochen gewartet, allerdings im Februar und zweier kostenloser Updates von 2011er Teilen (Bremsen und Felgen).

Mit der Auftragsbetreuung ist echt geil


----------



## Radonpiranha (3. August 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> das ist echt ein Knaller!  Passt die RahmenhÃ¶he? FÃ¼r jeden Tag, den ich lÃ¤nger aufs Strive warten mÃ¼sste, wÃ¼rde ich 100km aufs Nerve schrubben



Keine Ahnung aber anscheinend ging mein Strive zu Reparieren jetzt ganz schnell  habe eben den Anruf bekommen das ich mit dem AM kommen soll und mein Strive bekomme!  (sollte normal noch ein "paar" Tage dauern) naja hatte ich mal nen Joker im Ãrmel 

â¦ Ich habe natÃ¼rlich sofort nachdem ich das AM ausgepackt habe bei Canyon angerufen, nicht das mein Strive weg ist â¦ aber es war in der Werkstatt


----------



## Nordhesse (3. August 2011)

Da ich diesen SSV da mitgenommen habe sagten die 4-6 Wochen, laut meinem Kundenaccount wäre es nächste Woche fertig. Wäre nen uncle jimbo 4...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. August 2011)

Ach du warst der Student Nordhesse, hatte ich nichmehr im Blick, dann haste natürlich - wie ich selber auch - nicht so die Wahl wenn nich viel Geld da ist :-/ Ich werd Ende des Jahres ein Torque bestellen und mir das vorne mit Spacern auf 160mm runterfahren wenn mir die 170-180 zu hoch sind. Hat RolfK hier im Forum auch gemacht und fühlte sich gut an, auch wenn ich nur einmal ganz kurz drauf war. Das wird denke ich auf jeden Fall schneller da sein ;-)

Bin sowieso gespannt ob das mit den Strives nächstes Jahr wieder so ein Chaos gibt  Ich werds mir erst in ein paar Jahren holen, dann hats sich entweder etabliert und die Kinderkrankheiten sind weg, oder bis dahin gibt es kein Strive mehr


----------



## nakNAK (3. August 2011)

hab mein 8.0 ja in kw 26 schon gekommen konnte aber bis dato nur ca.40 km fahren, wegen einem autounfall. mein nacken ist wieder auskuriert, also nach wochen stillstand wieder aufs bike und von der ersten sekunde an, war das knacken da. 
konnte es noch nicht genau lokaliesieren, meine aber es kommt eher aus dem tretlager bereich als aus der 270° box. stört mich eig. nur gering aber doof ist es schon. werde weiter forschen.  

hade tschu


p.s. sosnt ein bomben bike, bin stark begeistert. propedal und der gleichen nicht nötig. 

nur kann mir evtl jemand ein paar tipps geben wegen der fox gabel? die spricht wirklich kaum an. und nach der stand pause war sie auch fies am quitschen. tauchrohre geschmiert, quitschen weg aber spricht immernoch nicht gutr an.


über tipps würd ich mcih frueen


----------



## marjue (3. August 2011)

nakNAK schrieb:


> hab mein 8.0 ja in kw 26 schon gekommen konnte aber bis dato nur ca.40 km fahren, wegen einem autounfall. mein nacken ist wieder auskuriert, also nach wochen stillstand wieder aufs bike und von der ersten sekunde an, war das knacken da.
> konnte es noch nicht genau lokaliesieren, meine aber es kommt eher aus dem tretlager bereich als aus der 270° box. stört mich eig. nur gering aber doof ist es schon. werde weiter forschen.
> 
> hade tschu
> ...



Fahr das Bike einfach .... und dann immer brav die Gabel schmieren ... war bei mir auch so .... inzwischen ist sie deutlich fluffiger.


----------



## nakNAK (3. August 2011)

hab vor ein paar wochen fotos gemacht und versuche mal so hochzuladen:























ich finde auch die kurbel und bash kombi schöner als auf der canyon HP


edit: wie füge ich bilder ein? gibts da einen link zur erklärung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tamrac23 (3. August 2011)

Hi Ladies & Gentlemen,

ich bin (fleissiger) Mitleser eurer Strive Posts. War aber länger nicht anwesend und deswegen eine Frage an euch: das Stive hat ja recht viele Kinderkrankheiten. Kann einer von euch mal aufzählen was jetzt in der Zwischenzeit so alles kaputt gegangen, ausgetauscht, falsch dimensioniert, geändert worden ist?? Man verliert ja ganz den Überblick!

Besten Dank für die Mühe
Tamrac

PS:
nächstes Jahr sind bestimmt alle Fehler beseitigt, mal sehen ob ich mir dann auch eins zulege.


----------



## Ferdolino (3. August 2011)

nakNAK schrieb:


> nur kann mir evtl jemand ein paar tipps geben wegen der fox gabel? die spricht wirklich kaum an. und nach der stand pause war sie auch fies am quitschen. tauchrohre geschmiert, quitschen weg aber spricht immernoch nicht gutr an.
> 
> 
> über tipps würd ich mcih frueen



Stell das Bike für ein paar Minuten auf den Kopf. Sollte das Ansprechverhalten deutlich verbessern.

Grüße!


----------



## RolandMC (3. August 2011)

hab meins eingefahren, es quitscht nichts und alles funktioniert prächtig. das beste Bike seit langem!!


----------



## Radonpiranha (3. August 2011)

tamrac23 schrieb:


> Hi Ladies & Gentlemen,
> 
> ich bin (fleissiger) Mitleser eurer Strive Posts. War aber länger nicht anwesend und deswegen eine Frage an euch: das Stive hat ja recht viele Kinderkrankheiten. Kann einer von euch mal aufzählen was jetzt in der Zwischenzeit so alles kaputt gegangen, ausgetauscht, falsch dimensioniert, geändert worden ist?? Man verliert ja ganz den Überblick!
> 
> ...



Im prinzip sind die Kinderkrankheiten WEG ! 270°Box hatte ein konstrutionsupdate (+5 Wochen warten für alle), dann hatten die Nadellager bei manchen etwas Spiel (wurde von Canyon aber behoben falls man probleme hatte) Dann glaub ne woche Auslieferungs-Stop wegen ner Dämpferachse die verdächtigt wurde das sie sich lockern könnte (aber war i.O.) und das war's. Alles halb so wild das teil is und bleibt 

SAU GEIL !!!

Meine neue 270° Box ist glaube ich etwas Matter als die alte aber ansonsten glaube ich nicht das die anders ist, jedenfalls ist mein Knacken vorerst weg!


----------



## Radonpiranha (3. August 2011)

Ferdolino schrieb:


> Stell das Bike für ein paar Minuten auf den Kopf. Sollte das Ansprechverhalten deutlich verbessern.
> 
> Grüße!



paar minuten ? Eine Nacht ! Außerdem macht das nicht viel aus wurde schon wie oft geschrieben das das Öl ehh nicht bis oben hin geht weil unter den Bushings noch ne Dichtung ist. Meine Talas war anfangs auch noch nicht so Smooth vom ansprechen her aber nach 160 KM habe ich Buchsspiel bei den Bushings festgestellt> Seit dem SUUUPER SMOOTHY Ansprechverhalten!


----------



## Fell (3. August 2011)

Mir hat man bei der Übergabe gesagt, das die Fox Gabel sich erst einfahren müsse. Würde so ca. 150 -200 km dauern. Sie würde nach und nach immer besser gehen.

Bis jetzt ist bei mir auch nix von Knacken oder ähnlichem zu hören. Das Bike funktioniert genau so wie es soll 
Für mich mein Traumbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (3. August 2011)

@nakNAK: Stell das Rad mal wegen der Fox eine Nacht über Kopf auf Lenker und Sattel.  Wegen den Fotos, unter dem Foto steht _BBCode ein-/ausblenden _, einblenden lassen, dann steht da _BBCode für die Benutzung im Forum_, die entsprechende Größe wählen und den Link ohne sonstiges zutun einfach hier rein kopieren....dann sieht es so aus:


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. August 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Mir hat man bei der Übergabe gesagt, das die Fox Gabel sich erst einfahren müsse. Würde so ca. 150 -200 km dauern. Sie würde nach und nach immer besser gehen.


Ist bei jeder Gabel so, das ist keine Fox-Krankheit


----------



## jarly (3. August 2011)

So, jez muss ich mich auf mal zu meinem Strive (7.0) äußern.

Bergauf echt top zu fahren, sieht zwar bei meinen 1.90m a bissl
komisch aus, aber mit der abgesenkten Lyrik selbst bei großen Steigungen
kein Problem.

Bergab der Wahnsinn, sobald der Sattel drinn ist wirkt es durch sein geringes Gewicht schon fast verstpielt.
Ich finds ziemlich Steiff, so dass ma richtig beschleunigen kann wenns mal flacher wird.

Des einzige was mich a bissl nerft ist, dass es beim Tragen durch das gebogene Unterrohr nur  auf einer Schulter aufliegt.
Mach ich irgendwas falsch oder gehts euch genau so ?


----------



## Radonpiranha (3. August 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


>



Hast du die Gabel getauscht oder nur die Dekore gegen Aftermarket?
Ich will mir die 2012er Dekore draufmachen (schön mit Gold) aber die gibts noch nirgends.


----------



## gremlino (3. August 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Hast du die Gabel getauscht oder nur die Dekore gegen Aftermarket?
> Ich will mir die 2012er Dekore draufmachen (schön mit Gold) aber die gibts noch nirgends.



ist nicht mein Bike, sondern von nakNAK


----------



## nakNAK (3. August 2011)

@ radonpiranha, wurde mir so geliefert. 
Dank an alle für die Hilfe!


----------



## edwardje (3. August 2011)

So war gestern nochmal Bikepark. Das Bike ist echt super easy zum fahren und Ich habe bemerkt das ich mit mein strive viel schneller bin in höhe Kurven wie die echte DH bikes dort. Das Strive ist wirklich super wendig. Auch Bei sprungen und Drops (Bis maximal 1 bis 2 meter) schlagt der Hinterbau nicht durch. Knacken tut bei mir nichts. Ich habe heute die schrauben kontrolliert und müsste fest stellen das sämliche etwas locker waren. Das einzige was Ich bei mein bike höre ist das die Kette immer im hinterbau einschlagt. (vielleicht glauben viele das es dann Knackst) Sonnst bin Ich mehr wie zu Frieden. Es iat echt ein bike für alle einsätze.


----------



## Bartoy (3. August 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> @nakNAK: Stell das Rad mal wegen der Fox eine Nacht über Kopf auf Lenker und Sattel.  Wegen den Fotos, unter dem Foto steht _BBCode ein-/ausblenden _, einblenden lassen, dann steht da _BBCode für die Benutzung im Forum_, die entsprechende Größe wählen und den Link ohne sonstiges zutun einfach hier rein kopieren....dann sieht es so aus:



Das sieht echt saugeil aus!!  Kommt auf den Bildern gar nicht sü rüber.


----------



## Nordhesse (3. August 2011)

Ich habs, ich kanns kaum glauben... Um 14 Uhr nen Anruf um 17 Uhr hatte ich es in der hand


----------



## 2slow4U (3. August 2011)

Na endlich... damit hat auch der letzte "Abholgeprellte" sein Strive... 
Dann mal viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (3. August 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Ich habs, ich kanns kaum glauben... Um 14 Uhr nen Anruf um 17 Uhr hatte ich es in der hand



Sauber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!

Dann sollte ja nun jeder versorgt sein !
Und wenn man mal nen Blick auf die Homepage wirft, dann hab ich den  Eindruck als wären das die letzten 2011er Strives gewesen: Alles  ausverkauft 

Viel Spaß damit, ich habs noch nicht bereut!

gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Fell (4. August 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Ich habs, ich kanns kaum glauben... Um 14 Uhr nen Anruf um 17 Uhr hatte ich es in der hand


Endlich hat es auch bei dir geklappt. Super Freut mich für dich! 
Zumnidestens war es Express zwischen Anruf, Terminvereinbarung und Abholung


----------



## gremlino (4. August 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Ich habs, ich kanns kaum glauben... Um 14 Uhr nen Anruf um 17 Uhr hatte ich es in der hand



ja sauber  Dann kannst du ja endlich nach Hause  Hast du dich denn jetzt irgendwie geeinigt mit Canyon wegen den Kosten der ersten Abholung? Oder ist das beim Turboabholen unter gegangen?


----------



## derth (4. August 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Sauber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop Stop,

warte auch noch auf ein 8.0er in schwarz (s), Anfang Juni bestellt und für die KW32 angedacht. Verfügbar ist schon seit ein paar Tagen nichts mehr auf der HP von Canyon.
Bin mal gespannt auf das Teil.
Finde den Bash von der Stylo übrigens gar nicht so hübsch, denke grade über Alternativen nach. Wenn alles soweit ist meld ichs hier mal.

Gruß

   DerTH


----------



## nakNAK (4. August 2011)

sieht in echt wesetlich besser aus als auf den bildern. ist aber geschmackssache. wie immer.


----------



## onra1979 (4. August 2011)

So, jetzt möchte auch ich euch mit ein Paar Bildern von meinem ersten Bikeeinsatz versorgen. Ich habe das Glück, das mein Bike bis dato auch noch nicht knackt oder gar knarzt. (Ich drück mir selbst noch die Daumen das es dabei bleibt...)


----------



## derth (4. August 2011)

btw Geschmackssache: In FB sind bei Canyon Bilder vom Katalogshooting 2012 zu sehen, 
auch ein Strive in zweifarbiger "Skunk"-Optik (nicht negativ gemeint), scheinbar Single vorne und mit KS-Teleskopstütze..... aber muss ja für die Serie noch nix heißen.
Wird man gesteinigt wenn man das Bild hier Postet?

Gruß

   derTH


----------



## onra1979 (4. August 2011)

Hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag.


----------



## gremlino (4. August 2011)

derth schrieb:


> btw Geschmackssache: In FB sind bei Canyon Bilder vom Katalogshooting 2012 zu sehen,
> auch ein Strive in zweifarbiger "Skunk"-Optik (nicht negativ gemeint), scheinbar Single vorne und mit KS-Teleskopstütze..... aber muss ja für die Serie noch nix heißen.
> Wird man gesteinigt wenn man das Bild hier Postet?
> 
> ...



Nö, nix steinigen!  

Du meinst das hier, oder:?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derth (4. August 2011)

Jup, das meinte ich... gehe aber nicht davon aus das mit blauen Griffen ausgeliefert wird


----------



## gremlino (4. August 2011)

derth schrieb:


> Jup, das meinte ich... gehe aber nicht davon aus das mit blauen Griffen ausgeliefert wird



glaube ich auch nicht, wahrscheinlich ist es bei der Serie eh nur die Farbe


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. August 2011)

derth schrieb:


> Finde den Bash von der Stylo übrigens gar nicht so hübsch, denke grade über Alternativen nach.


Für einen schlichten und schönen Bash ist der Race Face Atlas (schwarz mit Höhenlinien) bzw. der baugleiche Light Bash (in verschiedenen Uni-Farben) immer einen Tip wert. Meiner wiegt 102g und war bisher stabil genug für alles, was er vorgesetzt bekam.




derth schrieb:


> btw Geschmackssache: In FB sind bei Canyon Bilder vom Katalogshooting 2012 zu sehen,
> auch ein Strive in zweifarbiger "Skunk"-Optik (nicht negativ gemeint), scheinbar Single vorne und mit KS-Teleskopstütze..... aber muss ja für die Serie noch nix heißen.


Wie man an Zocchi-Gabel und sonstigen serien-untypischen Teilen wie den Griffen und auch ganz unverwechselbar durch den Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr  sehen kann, ist das das Rad von Rob J., das entspricht außer bei Rahmen und evtl. Dämpfer sicher nicht der kommenden Serie!


----------



## Montanez (4. August 2011)

derth schrieb:


> Jup, das meinte ich... gehe aber nicht davon aus das mit blauen Griffen ausgeliefert wird


Wohl auch nicht mit einem Kettenblatt vorne wie auf dem Foto
und ne Marzocchi wäre ja auch mal was neues!


----------



## -Soulride- (4. August 2011)

Wenn ihr MZ, Spank oder sowas an den Bikes seht sinds fast immer die von Rob oder Tibor. Bei denen ist praktisch garnichts Serie.
Die zweifarbige Lackierung da war aber auf anderen Bildern auch, die könnte so kommen.


----------



## obmiT (4. August 2011)

Mich hat heute  Canyon angemailt.



> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung vom 21. Juni 2011 über ein Strive ES 9.0.
> 
> Leider konnte ich Sie heute telefonisch nicht erreichen
> Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Bike entschieden haben.


Werden die sich wohl verwählt haben. Hab meine Handynummer angegeben und da gibts ne SMS wenn ich in nem Funkloch war. Naja weniger wichtig.


> Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass die benötigte Rahmenanzahl nicht wie
> gewünscht vom Hersteller geliefert wurde, so dass wir Ihnen Ihr   gewünschtes Bike in der Rahmenfarbe schwarz mit goldenem Schriftzug   nicht mehr liefern können.
> Daher möchten wir Ihnen als Alternative anstatt eines schwarzen Rahmens   mit goldenem Schriftzug, einen schwarzen Rahmen mit weißem Schriftzug   anbieten, alle weiteren Komponenten bleiben bestehen.
> 
> Als Entschädigung für die Änderung, möchten wir Ihnen gerne einen Flaschenhalter Topeak Mono Cageund zzgl. eine 0.75L Canyon Trinkflasche, kostenlos überlassen.


Werd da jetzt mal anrufen und das bestätigen. Vll gehts auch als "Entschädigung" zusätzlich noch schneller wenn ein anderer ahmen genommen wird.
Bin eh nicht so der Farben und "ohje eine Kratzer" Typ also ist die farbe wurscht. Hatte ja eh zuerst das Schwarz/weiße 8.0er bestellt gehabt was ja plötzlich geschrumpft ist. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8459865&postcount=1876

EDIT: So angerufen. Wird warscheinlich schneller gehen weil alle Teile ja jetzt im Lager da sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (4. August 2011)

Mein Es 9 fängt nach gut 6 Wochen schon an ordentlich zu zicken. Zuerst hatte ich gelegentlich ein klackern beim pedalieren. Verdacht: das bekannte Nadellagerproblem, aber mein Fahrwerk hat kein Spiel und ist auch nicht für die Geräusche verantwortlich. Die Ursache habe ich dann bei der Hammerschmidt gefunden. Bei jeder Umdrehung gab sie ein klackern von sich. Also habe ich mich daran versucht das Ding auszubauen. Ich habe bis jetzt noch nie eine so festsitzende Schraube erlebt wie an der Antriebsseite der Hammerschmidt. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen was der Canyon "Monteur" beim Festziehen der Kurbel getrieben hat. Erst nach einem 24Stündigen Bad mit WD40 und mit vollem Körpereinsatz, beide Hände aufs Pedal gestützt und mittels Fuß volle Kraft auf das Ende des sehr langen T-Griff-Inbus, ließ sich die Schraube unter schauerlichstem, metallischen Kreischen rausdrehen. Von ca. 50nm kann da keine Rede sein und das Gewinde war auch nicht gefettet! 
Zum Vergleich habe ich die Nichtantriebsseite mal abgeschraubt und sie saß stramm, aber ließ sich problemlos demontieren.  
Nachdem ich die Kurbel endlich ab hatte habe ich alles vom Rahmen demontiert, gereinigt, gefettet und mit den korrekten Drehmomenten wieder montiert und das klackern ist weg.

Leider gibt es sofort das nächste Problem. Jetzt habe ich ein periodisches Quietschen bei jeder Radumdrehung. Das Quietschen tritt permanent und nur bei Belastung des Bikes auf. Da das Quietschen auch bei stehendem Antrieb und bei schleifenden Bremsen auftritt, bleiben nur die Laufräder. Ich vermute das es von der Hinterradachse kommt, die für mein Empfinden auch etwas zu viel Lagerspiel hat. Mit den Steckachsen habe ich schon etwas rumgefummelt. Mit und ohne Fett mal strammer mal lockerer eingebaut, aber das hat leider nichts gebracht.

Die Naben habe ich mir auch schon mal angeschaut, aber ich habe keinen Schimmer wie man bei denen das Lagerspiel einstellen soll, geschweige denn wie man sie öffnen kann. Braucht man dafür Spezialwerkzeug? Hat einer von euch schon mal Easton Naben zerlegt und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben?
Ich hoffe dass ich das Quietschen irgendwie selber weg bekomme und ich meinem Bike eine lange Reise nach Koblenz ersparen kann.

Also über Ratschläge und Tipps wäre ich echt dankbar.


----------



## obmiT (4. August 2011)

Stimmt die Speichenspannung?


----------



## Radonpiranha (4. August 2011)

Ich mal wieder mit einer nicht so tollen Nachricht:

Canyon hat es leider nicht geschafft mein permanentes Knacken weg zu machen! Es kommt sicherlich nicht von der HS, und lässt sich durch festhalten am Sattelrohr und ziehen/drücken am Reifen rekonstruieren.
Also es ist im Moment fast genauso schlimm wie vor der Reparatur trotz neuer 270°Box.


----------



## Nailgun (4. August 2011)

Servus,
So jetzt reihe ich mich auch mal hier ein. Ich habe zum Glück am 2.8.11 noch ein Strive 7.0 M Black bestellen können. Als Liefertermin wurde mir KW 36 mitgeteilt...Mann noch so lange. Meint ihr, dass das angegeben Lieferdatum zutrifft oder könnte ich auch Glück haben und es kommt vielleicht früher? 
Würds am liebsten schon im Keller stehen haben und morgen mal bissl durchn Wald heizen gehen...

Ach übrigens. Sehr geiler Thread, hab mich fast durch alles durchgelesen  Rein aus Vorfreude.


----------



## obmiT (4. August 2011)

Von früher fertig hab ich noch nix gehört. 
Enweder kommts in der Woche wie angegeben oder später oder falsch oder Knaxt.

Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen zu 50% gehts perfekt. 

PS: Bei mir gabs immer Donerstags die schlechen Nachrichten ist mir aufgefallen.


----------



## aurbans (5. August 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Ich mal wieder mit einer nicht so tollen Nachricht:
> 
> Canyon hat es leider nicht geschafft mein permanentes Knacken weg zu machen! Es kommt sicherlich nicht von der HS, und lässt sich durch festhalten am Sattelrohr und ziehen/drücken am Reifen rekonstruieren.
> Also es ist im Moment fast genauso schlimm wie vor der Reparatur trotz neuer 270°Box.


So,hab mein Freilauf wieder bekommen (Sprengring war defekt) ,aber nun Knackt meiner auch und zwar ordentlich.


----------



## gremlino (5. August 2011)

@ticris: Bremssattel mal ausgerichtet?

@Nailgun: Vergiss es mit eher 

@Radonpiranha: oh man  Weißt du denn, was Canyon alles getauscht hat?


----------



## Nailgun (5. August 2011)

Oh mann, müsst ihr immer so ehrlich sein.
Aber ich freu mich trotzdem auf das Bike auch wenn schon einige leider nagtive Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Find es rein optisch hammer und die Ausstattung ist auch nicht verkehrt. Häts halt schon gern!!!! Canyon bitte ausliefern!!!


----------



## Nailgun (5. August 2011)

Ah gerade auf der Canyon Seite gesehen:
Strive ES 7.0 in Gold wieder verfügbar.


----------



## ticris (5. August 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Stimmt die Speichenspannung?



Ja. Laut Handprüfung sind alle Speichen fest und auch beim Zupfen klingen alle Speichen relativ ähnlich.

@ticris: Bremssattel mal ausgerichtet?

Klar. Das erste was ich gemacht habe, aber die Bremsen schleifen nicht und wenn ich mit Schleifbremsung fahre quietscht es weiterhin, also kann ich die Bremsen wohl ausschließen. 

Ich habe auch die Kassette mal demontiert. Sie war übrigens nur handfest angezogen und das Gewinde des Abschlussrings war auch nicht gefettet! Mein Monteur hat wohl die Kraft die er an der Kassette gespart hat der Hammerschmidt doppelt mitgegeben.

Leider hat es wie erwartet beim Quietschen nicht geholfen, aber dafür bin ich jetzt diesen hässlichen, schwarzen Speichenschutzring los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andiwe (5. August 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Oh mann, müsst ihr immer so ehrlich sein.
> Aber ich freu mich trotzdem auf das Bike auch wenn schon einige leider nagtive Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Find es rein optisch hammer und die Ausstattung ist auch nicht verkehrt. Häts halt schon gern!!!! Canyon bitte ausliefern!!!



Also meins war 5 Wochen vor geplantem Termin fertig 
Aber ich scheine da ausnahmsweise mal glück gehabt zu haben, auch dass ich bisher keine Probleme habe ...  Canyon.


----------



## Nailgun (5. August 2011)

andiwe schrieb:


> Also meins war 5 Wochen vor geplantem Termin fertig
> Aber ich scheine da ausnahmsweise mal glück gehabt zu haben, auch dass ich bisher keine Probleme habe ...  Canyon.




Na das zeigt doch, dass es auch mal ne frühere Auslieferung geben kann. Die Hoffnung stribt zuletzt. Und hoffentlich knaxt das Dingens nicht


----------



## gremlino (5. August 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die Kassette mal demontiert. Sie war übrigens nur handfest angezogen und das Gewinde des Abschlussrings war auch nicht gefettet! Mein Monteur hat wohl die Kraft die er an der Kassette gespart hat der Hammerschmidt doppelt mitgegeben.
> 
> Leider hat es wie erwartet beim Quietschen nicht geholfen, aber dafür bin ich jetzt diesen hässlichen, schwarzen Speichenschutzring los.



Hast du den Freilauf mal abgenommen? Könnte es auch sein, das die Dichtung oder sonst was reibt. Wobei da sehe ich nur eine geringe Chance, das es das ist.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ah gerade auf der Canyon Seite gesehen:
> Strive ES 7.0 in Gold wieder verfügbar.


Lieferbar in knapp über einer Woche.....ist ja ein Expressbike


----------



## Radonpiranha (5. August 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> @Radonpiranha: oh man  WeiÃt du denn, was Canyon alles getauscht hat?



Also 270Â°Box war auf jeden Fall eine andere drin die neue ist Farblich so wie der Canyon Schriftzug und matter als vorher, am Hauptschwingen-Lager also hinterm Tretlager waren sie nicht, da ist noch der Dreck von meinen letzten Fahrten zwischen (sichtbar)




Nailgun schrieb:


> Oh mann, mÃ¼sst ihr immer so ehrlich sein.
> Aber ich freu mich trotzdem auf das Bike auch wenn schon einige leider nagtive Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Find es rein optisch hammer und die Ausstattung ist auch nicht verkehrt. HÃ¤ts halt schon gern!!!! Canyon bitte ausliefern!!!



Ich ich bin Leider so ehrlich ^^
Meine Erfahrungen sind nicht negativ ! Ich bin voll davon Ã¼berzeugt das das Bike super geil ist (hab ich ja auch in meinem Fahrbericht geschrieben) aber das einzigste was Canyon beim Strive leider noch nicht gepackt hat ist das Knacken aber mal sehn was die nÃ¤chste Reparatur mit sich bringt. â¦ bei 3 GarantieansprÃ¼chen > Anspruch auf Ersatz ! Denke nicht das Canyon das so toll finden wÃ¼rde.


----------



## ticris (5. August 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Hast du den Freilauf mal abgenommen? Könnte es auch sein, das die Dichtung oder sonst was reibt. Wobei da sehe ich nur eine geringe Chance, das es das ist.



 Ich weiß nicht wie ich den Freilauf rauskriegen soll. In der Nabe scheint mir ein Inbusgewinde zu sein, allerdings ist es so groß, dass ich keinen passenden Inbus dafür habe. Meine Inbusschlüssel enden bei 10mm. Für die Nabe brauche ich wohl einen 12er oder noch größer. 
Genauso auf der Nichtfreilaufseite ist ein Einsteller mit + und - Angaben. Sieht ähnlich aus wie bei Konusnaben, aber auch dieses Teil ist für mein vorhandenes Werkzeug zu Fett. Meine Schlüssel enden bei 19. Das Ding will aber einen 21er oder noch größer. 
Also, werde ich wohl erst mal weiteres Werkzeug auftreiben müssen. 

Was absolut beschissen ist, das es von Easton keinerlei Wartungsanleitungen/Explosionszeichnungen zu geben scheint. 

Bei der Vorderradnabe gibt es gar nichts zu schrauben, sondern nur auf jeder Seite eine Metallplatte mit ein paar Vertiefungen. Das schreit förmlich nach einem Spezialwerkzeug. :kotz:
Mal abwarten was beim Telefonat mit dem Canyon-Techniker rauskommt, wenn dieser den endlich mal zurückrufen sollte. 



Erstmal Danke für die Ratschläge.


----------



## ticris (5. August 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Hast du den Freilauf mal abgenommen? Könnte es auch sein, das die Dichtung oder sonst was reibt. Wobei da sehe ich nur eine geringe Chance, das es das ist.



Erst mal ein ganz dicken für gremlino. Den 2. gibts für den Canyon Techniker, der mir gesagt hat wie man den Freilauf demontieren kann. 

Man soll es nicht glauben, der Freilauf bei den Easten Haven ist nur GESTECKT. Einfach an der Kassette ziehen und ab ist er. Auf so was soll ein Shimano-Inbusschraubengewohnter erst mal kommen. Sonderbar das er beim Kassette demontieren nicht mit abgegangen ist. 

Nachdem der Freilauf weg war, habe ich alles gereinigt (für gerade mal 400km war schon ordentlich Dreck drin) und neu gefettet und . Endlich ist das Quietschen weg. Der Canyon Techniker hat mir beim 2. Rückruf, nachdem er sich selbst mal ein ihm bisher unbekanntes Easton Rad angeschaut und mit Kollegen palavert hat auch gesagt, dass es wahrscheinlich die rote Dichtung zwischen Nabe und Freilauf ist und damit hatte er recht. 
Zusätzlich hatte ich noch zu viel spiel in der Nabe, eventuell selbst verursacht beim unwissenden Rumgefummel an der Nabe.

Auf jeden Fall kann man am Hinterrad das Lagerspiel mit bloßen Fingern verstellen. Wenn der Freilauf unten ist, die Achse auf der der Freilauf sitzt festhalten (alternativ 12 Inbus einführen) und auf der Bremsscheibenseite das Rädchen mit + und - drehen (20er Maulschlüssel). Meine Nabe hatte spiel, das durch drehen in +Richtung verschwunden ist. 

Ich würde auf jeden Fall allen 9ern mit Haven empfehlen gelegentlich den Freilauf sauber zu machen. Mit frischem Fett läuft meiner jetzt auch etwas ruhiger.

Ich will hier auch nochmal ausdrücklich klarstellen, das ich mit meinem Strive absolut glücklich bin und es nach wie vor für ein geniales Bike halte. In Foren wird eben bei Problemen nach Hilfe gesucht oder es wird sich recht viel aus:kotz:. Also, die noch wartenden sollten sich nicht verunsichern lassen. Ihr wartet auf ein absolut geiles Bike! 

Dass es bei einem Bike früher oder Später mal Probleme gibt ist normal. Das meine Hammerschmidt geklackert hat war sehr ärgerlich, zumal die Demontage eine Tortur war, aber laut Wartungsanleitung ist eine Demontage sowieso alle 25 Betriebsstunden nötig. Ob der Canyon-Schrauber, außer dem sadistischen Festziehen, noch was falsch gemacht hat oder ob sich einfach was gelöst hat, weiß ich nicht. Ist auch egal. Problem beseitigt und zukünftig wird sie gelegentlich überprüft.

Dass das Freilauf-Quietschen bei mir so schnell aufgetreten ist war wohl Pech. Zu viel Dreck zu wenig Fett, wer weiß? Auf jeden Fall hat sich der sehr nette Canyon-Techniker viel Mühe gegeben mir zu helfen.
Sowieso bin ich vom Canyon Service per Mail und Telefon relativ begeistert. Sicherlich könnte es schneller gehen, aber mir wurde bisher immer kulant geholfen. Da habe ich mit Radon und meinem ZR Team 7 schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht.

So, nach dem Roman sollte ich das verdammte Scheißwetter ignorieren und einfach biken gehen. Frohes striven.


----------



## gremlino (5. August 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Erst mal ein ganz dicken für gremlino. Den 2. gibts für den Canyon Techniker, der mir gesagt hat wie man den Freilauf demontieren kann.
> 
> Man soll es nicht glauben, der Freilauf bei den Easten Haven ist nur GESTECKT. Einfach an der Kassette ziehen und ab ist er.....................................................
> .................................................................
> So, nach dem Roman sollte ich das verdammte Scheißwetter ignorieren und einfach biken gehen. Frohes striven.



schön, dann war es das doch. Hatte da nur eine gaaaanz geringe Chance drin gesehen, aber dann war es das. Ich würde die Kasette aber nur im "Notfall" drauflassen, wenn die runter ist, kann man den Sitz der Dichtung besser kontrollieren 

Was fürn Scheißwetter Hier war den ganzen Tag Sonnenschein 

PS: Hier mal ein Hope Demontagevideo, ist ähnlich bzw. beim Freilauf gleich der Easton: http://youtu.be/fdgUvv76H28


----------



## karsten13 (5. August 2011)

@ticris: Vielen Dank für Deine "Romane" 



ticris schrieb:


> Was absolut beschissen ist, das es von Easton keinerlei Wartungsanleitungen/Explosionszeichnungen zu geben scheint.



da hab ich auch schon vergeblich nach gesucht. Hätte mir gerne Ersatzspeichen für den LRS geordert, hab ich aber auch noch nicht gefunden 



ticris schrieb:


> Man soll es nicht glauben, der Freilauf bei den Easten Haven ist nur GESTECKT. Einfach an der Kassette ziehen und ab ist er.



den Freilauf hab ich schon im Wald beim Plattenwechseln unfreiwillig demontiert. Es beruhigt nun, dass es "normal" ist ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## schwed1 (5. August 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Servus,
> So jetzt reihe ich mich auch mal hier ein. Ich habe zum Glück am 2.8.11 noch ein Strive 7.0 M Black bestellen können. Als Liefertermin wurde mir KW 36 mitgeteilt...Mann noch so lange. Meint ihr, dass das angegeben Lieferdatum zutrifft oder könnte ich auch Glück haben und es kommt vielleicht früher?
> Würds am liebsten schon im Keller stehen haben und morgen mal bissl durchn Wald heizen gehen...
> 
> Ach übrigens. Sehr geiler Thread, hab mich fast durch alles durchgelesen  Rein aus Vorfreude.


 
Servus,

ich hab meins früher als mir mitgeteilt bekommen. Der Ausliefertermin sollte 14 Tage nach Bestellung sein, ist nach 5 Tagen schon da gewesen. Kann natürlich auch an dem gelegen haben, dass ich das 7.0 in Gold genommen habe und dies bei der Verfügbarkeit mit sofort angeboten wurde.

Ich hab mal gehört, dass nach einer gewissen Einfahrzeit die Speichen nachgezogen gehören. Kann mir einer mitteilen wie ich das feststelle welche nachgezogen gehören.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (5. August 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Man soll es nicht glauben, der Freilauf bei den Easten Haven ist nur GESTECKT. Einfach an der Kassette ziehen und ab ist er. Auf so was soll ein Shimano-Inbusschraubengewohnter erst mal kommen. Sonderbar das er beim Kassette demontieren nicht mit abgegangen ist.



Ohaa.. mit so einem Freilauf (anderer Hersteller) hab ich schon sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht

Hat der Easton-Freilauf Sperrklinken (wenn ja wieviele) od. doch Zahnscheiben? Auf der Techpage von Easton erkennt man leider nicht wirklich viel. Mit viel Fantasie glaubt man eine Sperrklinke zu erkennen, somit könnte es sich also wahrscheinlich 2 bis max 3 Klinken handeln...

http://www.eastoncycling.com/bike/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/M1_220_120.pdf

LG


----------



## Radonpiranha (5. August 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> den Freilauf hab ich schon im Wald beim Plattenwechseln unfreiwillig demontiert. Es beruhigt nun, dass es "normal" ist ...



Kann man so auch diesen Ketten-Abspringschutzring zwischen Kassette und Speichen ganz einfach raus machen ? weil ich habe kein Bock deswegen die Kassette ab zu machen!


----------



## Spiike (5. August 2011)

Hallo strivers
ich brauche einen guten tipp!

Mein strive ist eigentlich der hammer!!!
aber mit der sitzstreben-konstruktion habe ich verschiedene probleme:
1. schutzlack (karbonstrebe) blättert ab (Steinschläge) nach erster abfahrt 
bemerkt und provisorisch geflickt.
2. bei nässe schlammbildung (verklemmen)
3. umwerfer mit kleinen steinchen schon mehrmals verklemmt

hat jemand die gleichen sorgen und ev. schon gelöst?

aber das bike ist einfach nur geil


----------



## ticris (5. August 2011)

@gremlino: Vielen Dank für das Hope Demontagevideo. Genau so was habe ich gebraucht. Allerdings muß ich mir vor dem nächsten Anschauen des Videos eine Flasche guten Single Malt besorgen. Sonst ist dieser Engländer ja nicht zu ertragen.
 @karsten13: Suchst du Speichen für die Haven? Bin ich kürzlich drüber gestolpert: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...696a5db8651/s/Easton-Ersatzspeiche-Haven.html

@monkey10: das Ding hat 3Sperrklinken; Techpage von Easton = interessant, hatte ich noch nicht gefunden.

So, da mein Strive noch so schön sauber im Montageständer baumelt werde ich mal versuchen ob ich es um die Schläuche erleichtern kann.


----------



## Happy-Dog (5. August 2011)

@ticris:
Da empfehl ich Dir den irischen Bushmills 10Years.
Ist gerade bei mir hoch im Kurs. 

Gruß


----------



## obmiT (5. August 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gehört, dass nach einer gewissen Einfahrzeit die Speichen nachgezogen gehören. Kann mir einer mitteilen wie ich das feststelle welche nachgezogen gehören.
> 
> Gruß Schwed



Wenn man sein Rad in nem Laden kauft bieten die einem meist umsonst nach 1/2 jahr ein umsonst Inspection an.
Da werden die Speichen und Züge nachgestellt und die Drehmomente überprüft. Also ist da was drann dass mans machen soll.

Die Speichenspannung kann man mit nem Gerät messen. Ich finde mit Gefühl und Gehör gehts auch ausreichend.
Am besten ists wenn man ein Rad mit richtiger Speichenspannung zur Hand hat zum vergleichshöhren und fühlen. Wenn die spannung nach läst einfach alle Speichen 1/4 Umdrehung spannen. (Wenn einzelne Speichen sich lockern hast Schlag.)
Bei Hinterrädern ist meist ein Unterschied zwischen den Speichen auf der Kasettenseite und gegenüber.
Die Speichen die die Antriebskraft übertragen sind straffer. 

Beim ersten mal an den Speichen rum schrauben kann plötzlich auch mal ein ganzer abend+ nacht verstreichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordhesse (6. August 2011)

so gestern habe ich mein Strive zum ersten mal ausgefahren, geiles Teil muss ich sagen, man kommt überall hoch, die Lyric 2 step unterstützt das ganze super, die Geo finde ich super und läd sogar zum spielen ein, ich würde also das Rad als fast schon verspielt einstufen. Bin das es über Singletrails und kleinere Sprünge gefahren, einzig und allein der zu lineare Dämpfer stört etwas, sodas ich mit meinen 95kg 250psi und knapp 15% sag fahren muss damit ich ihn nicht laufend durchfeuer.
Hat jemand das Luftkammertuning beim Monarch schon vollzogen? Werde das bald in Angeriff nehmen um das Rad zu perfektionieren.

Canyon hat mir mein Ticket und die Umstände durch die fehlgeschlagene Abholung vergütet, sodass ich mir dort einen schönen Radcomputer mitnehmen konnt mit dem Ding kann man sicher auch nen Atommeiler kontrollieren. Richtig geil


----------



## sirios (6. August 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> so gestern habe ich mein Strive zum ersten mal ausgefahren, geiles Teil muss ich sagen, man kommt überall hoch, die Lyric 2 step unterstützt das ganze super, die Geo finde ich super und läd sogar zum spielen ein, ich würde also das Rad als fast schon verspielt einstufen. Bin das es über Singletrails und kleinere Sprünge gefahren, einzig und allein der zu lineare Dämpfer stört etwas, sodas ich mit meinen 95kg 250psi und knapp 15% sag fahren muss damit ich ihn nicht laufend durchfeuer.
> Hat jemand das Luftkammertuning beim Monarch schon vollzogen? Werde das bald in Angeriff nehmen um das Rad zu perfektionieren.
> 
> Canyon hat mir mein Ticket und die Umstände durch die fehlgeschlagene Abholung vergütet, sodass ich mir dort einen schönen Radcomputer mitnehmen konnt mit dem Ding kann man sicher auch nen Atommeiler kontrollieren. Richtig geil



Na dann ist ja alles in Butter !

Ich hab ja auch das 7.0 und hab mir das Tuning Kit für den Monarch bestellt. Allerdings gibts da bei SRAM momentan Probleme, da die nicht mehr wissen welch Charge für den alten und welche für den neuen Monarch ist. Daher kommts zu akuten Lieferverzögerungen. Ich werd meins wohl Ende August bekommen, mal sehen . Ich fahr übrigens mit knapp 90 kg ca 220 PSI und hab nen SAG von etwas über 25 %. Durchschläge gabs bisher noch nicht. Ich kann auch empfehlen den Dämpfer mit Floodgate auf mittlerer Stufe zu fahren, passt für mich perfekt, egal ob bergauf oder runter. Auf der Lyrik fahr ich 95 PSI, wie siehts da bei Dir aus?

Viel Spaß noch mit dem Strive, freut mich, dass sich alles zum Guten gewendet hat.

Ich war nach meiner Tour gestern (Flowtrail mit Kicker und Drop, technischer Singeltrail mit nem fiesen Baumstammdrop, etc.) auch wieder schwer begeistert von dem Bike. Man kann damit so ziemlich alles anstellen .

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## derth (6. August 2011)

Schön das langsam aber sicher die positiven Berichte überwiegen. 

Kann übrigens nicht bestätigen das man grundsätzlich nach gewisser Zeit alle Speichen nachziehen muss. Sauber "handeingespeichte" LR habe ich schon seit einiger Zeit im Einsatz und habe nur minimale Seitenschläge ausgleichen müssen.
Hin und wieder Spannung und Rundlauf kontrollieren, und nur wenn nötig was dran machen. Damit bin ich bisher gut gefahren: -> Never touch a running Laufrad

@Radonpiranha: Wenn man den Freilauf einfach so abziehen kann bei Easton dann bietet sich das doch an um den Plastikring loszuwerden ohne die Kassette anzunehmen !?

@Happy-Dog: Könnt noch den Black Bush aus gleichem Hause empfehlen. Teilw. in alten Sherryfässern gelagert und sehr vielfältig, trotzdem noch schön "seidig". Naja, eher was fürn Winter und bissl Off-Topic


----------



## ticris (6. August 2011)

Happy-Dog schrieb:


> @ticris:
> Da empfehl ich Dir den irischen Bushmills 10Years.
> Ist gerade bei mir hoch im Kurs.
> 
> Gruß



   [FONT="]Ja, Bushmills ist nicht schlecht für einen Ir(r)en, aber mir und meiner Leber ist ein Oban oder ein Knockando 18y doch lieber. [/FONT][FONT="]**[/FONT]


----------



## Happy-Dog (6. August 2011)

@derth,ticris

Ich seh schon, ihr seid nicht nur mit dem Bike unterwegs.


----------



## Radonpiranha (6. August 2011)

derth schrieb:


> @Radonpiranha: Wenn man den Freilauf einfach so abziehen kann bei Easton dann bietet sich das doch an um den Plastikring loszuwerden ohne die Kassette anzunehmen !?



JA, denke das werde ich mal machen, ich brauche das Teil sowieso nicht weil ich das 36.er Alu Ritzel fast nicht benutzte 1. weil ich sonst vorne hoch gehe und 2. wegen dem verschleiß  
aber super finde ich das ich dank HammerSchmidt kombinationen wie 24/11 fahren kann  die sich wirklich schön treten lassen


----------



## Fell (6. August 2011)

Hat jemand nen Tipp, wie ich am besten die Canyon Griffe vom Easton Haven ab bekomme, ohne die Griffe zu zerstören oder den Lenker zu verkratzen?


----------



## sirios (6. August 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Tipp, wie ich am besten die Canyon Griffe vom Easton Haven ab bekomme, ohne die Griffe zu zerstören oder den Lenker zu verkratzen?



Klemmschrauben (2,5 Imbu) an beiden Seiten der Griffe lösen und abziehen. Die Griffe sind vorne und hinten geklemmt, nicht wie die Ergons nur mit einer Schelle. Dann bekommt man die ganz locker ab.


----------



## Fell (6. August 2011)

Super  Danke dir


----------



## Schimcu (7. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem mein Cube sting Super HPC vor einer Woche den Geist aufgegeben hat (Riss im Carbonrahmen) habe ich mich auf die Suche nach einem neuen Bike gemacht und bin bei Canyon fündig geworden.

Mir hat es das Canyon Strive ES 9.0 total angetan. Nach einem Anruf bei Canyon am Freitag wurde mir nochmals bestätigt dass das Bike für dieses Jahr restlos Ausverkauft ist.

Habe mal ein bisschen im Theard rumgelesen und mit erschrecken festgestellt das manche bis zu 7 Monate auf ihr Bike gewartet haben. 

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich auf das 2012 Model warten soll. Was natürlich nicht geht ist wenn ich das Bike im Oktober/November bestelle und erst im Sommer 2012 bekomme. Ist es üblich bei Canyon das es solch lange Wartezeit gibt oder was das eine Ausnahme mit dem Strive. 

Beste greetz 
Schimcu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mecka-Joe (7. August 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Tipp, wie ich am besten die Canyon Griffe vom Easton Haven ab bekomme, ohne die Griffe zu zerstören oder den Lenker zu verkratzen?



Ich nehme eine Spritze füll sie mit Wasser und spritze das Wasser zwischen Lenker und Griff an mehreren Stellen. Dann paarmal kräftig links und rechts drehen.

Gruß Joe


----------



## derth (7. August 2011)

Wenn du dich bei Canyon auf der HP ein bisschen umsiehst merkst du das z.B. die Nerve AM in 2-6 Wochen zu haben sind und einige der Torque-Modelle tendentiell noch schneller.

Die Kurze frist zwischen auslieferung der meisten Räder und Ausverkauf ist beim Strive also eine Ausnahme.
Denke mal zum einen weil das Modell 2011 neu war und schlecht einzuschätzen ist wie so etwas "einschlägt", 
zum anderen gab es bei der Dämpferanlenkung (270°-Box) wohl Probleme mit den Zulieferern (lässt sich hier im Forum auch nachlesen).

Ich würde schätzen das in der kommenden Saison diese Probleme nicht auftreten.
Mitte/Ende Oktober sind normalerweise die 2012er Modelle auf der HP und eine grobe Verfügbarkeit ist dann auch zu sehen. Versprochen wird aber nix


----------



## bloodyludy (8. August 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Nachdem der Freilauf weg war, habe ich alles gereinigt (für gerade mal 400km war schon ordentlich Dreck drin) und neu gefettet
> 
> Ich würde auf jeden Fall allen 9ern mit Haven empfehlen gelegentlich den Freilauf sauber zu machen. Mit frischem Fett läuft meiner jetzt auch etwas ruhiger.



Kann ich beides nur empfehlen.

Eigentlich sollte man die Lager der Haven nach jeder harten Tour kontrollieren. Die lockern sich immer wieder.

Freilauf checken ist auch kein Hexenwerk! Man kann es sogar hören, wenn der verdreckt, dann wird das Freilauf-rattern immer leiser, es gibt manchmal sogar "Durchrutscher". So zumindest bei mir.

Zusätzlich kann man noch dry-lube oder Teflon-Spray (bitte trockenes, sonst Sauerei!) auf den Freilaufkörper (Keilwelle für Kassette) sprühen. Ich hatte nämlich ein Knacken nur auf dem großen Ritzel der Kassette oder beim Wiegetritt.
Eventuell ist auch ein Spritzer in den Löchern im großen Ritzel (wo der Rest der Kassette eingesteckt wird) hilfreich. Die XX ist nunmal eine extravagante Kassette und wird nur an zwei Punkten geklemmt. Somit kann (und wird) sich die Kassette in den Alu-Freilauf der Haven einarbeiten und das knackt u.U. dann.

Bezüglich Quietschen der Bremsen:
Nach einem knackigen Downhill rubbeln meine auch. Gerade an den Stegen der Scheiben, also zwischen den Schlitzen gibt es Hitznester und die Scheibe läuft dunkel an. Wenn die Sinterbeläge heiß laufen gibt es beim Bremsen sogar ein zirpendes Geräusch. Mir wurden zum Tuning die organischen XX Beläge mit Alu-Backplate empfohlen.

Mal sehen, was das und das erneute einstellen der Sättel bringt.


----------



## Radonpiranha (8. August 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Kann ich beides nur empfehlen.
> Eigentlich sollte man die Lager der Haven nach jeder harten Tour kontrollieren. Die lockern sich immer wieder.



Aber wie merke ich das wenn die Lager spiel haben ? Ich mein, drehen tun se sich ja sowieso aber wo merkt man Lagerspiel an nem Laufrad? 
> Zum Freilauf, ich glaube immernoch nicht das die XX sich in den Freilaufkörper fressen soll, so ne Kombi würde Canyon doch nicht machen!
zu den Bremsen meine sind jetzt eingebrems und quietschen Elixir-Typisch ^^ aber bei der Performance ist mir das egal


----------



## paradisoinferno (8. August 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> > Zum Freilauf, ich glaube immernoch nicht das die XX sich in den Freilaufkörper fressen soll, so ne Kombi würde Canyon doch nicht machen!



Genau!


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=521325


----------



## swoosh999 (8. August 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Freilauf checken ist auch kein Hexenwerk! Man kann es sogar hören, wenn der verdreckt, dann wird das Freilauf-rattern immer leiser, es gibt manchmal sogar "Durchrutscher". So zumindest bei mir.



Ach darum sind meine haven auf einmal so leise geworden, dachte schon ich hab shimano 525 naben


----------



## Radonpiranha (8. August 2011)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=521325



OMG! 

Na dann würde ich gern mal nen Haven Freilauf sehen wo ne XX drauf war, das muss ja Brutal sein! 

ach ja kann es sein das das Stive sogar hinten leichter ist als vorne ? Kahm mir beim hochheben so vor^^ oder ist das bei Langhub-Gabel-Bikes normal, weil mein Race-Fuly ist ziemlich aufgewogen.


----------



## gremlino (8. August 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Freilauf checken ist auch kein Hexenwerk! Man kann es sogar hören, wenn der verdreckt, dann wird das Freilauf-rattern immer leiser, es gibt manchmal sogar "Durchrutscher". So zumindest bei mir.



aber aufpassen, das relativert sich, wenn man den Freilauf fettet, dann ist es eh deutlich leiser. Meine Hope sind dadurch auch "leise" geworden (im Vergleich zum normalen Pornoknattern) 



Radonpiranha schrieb:


> ach ja kann es sein das das Stive sogar hinten leichter ist als vorne ? Kahm mir beim hochheben so vor^^ oder ist das bei Langhub-Gabel-Bikes normal, weil mein Race-Fuly ist ziemlich aufgewogen.



stell es jeweils mal mit einem Rad auf die Personenwaage, andere Rad auf den Boden, dann siehst du wie die Gewichtsverteilung vo/hi ist


----------



## ticris (8. August 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Aber wie merke ich das wenn die Lager spiel haben ? Ich mein, drehen tun se sich ja sowieso aber wo merkt man Lagerspiel an nem Laufrad?



  Wenn dein Bike im Montageständer hängt einfach mal, an verschiedenen Positionen, an den Rädern rütteln oder wenn das Rad ausgebaut ist mal an der Achse (Achsaufnahme) rütteln, dann spürt man ein eventuelles Lagerspiel.

Habe meine Haven jetzt auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Die Umrüstung lief erstaunlich problemlos. Mit Notubes Sealant Dichtmilch und deren Anleitung überhaupt kein Problem. Alles wunderbar dicht und schlauchlos strivet es sich noch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (8. August 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Wenn dein Bike im Montageständer hängt einfach mal, an verschiedenen Positionen, an den Rädern rütteln oder wenn das Rad ausgebaut ist mal an der Achse (Achsaufnahme) rütteln, dann spürt man ein eventuelles Lagerspiel.
> 
> Habe meine Haven jetzt auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Die Umrüstung lief erstaunlich problemlos. Mit Notubes Sealant Dichtmilch und deren Anleitung überhaupt kein Problem. Alles wunderbar dicht und schlauchlos strivet es sich noch besser.


Wie hast du das gemacht? Einfach die Tubeless Ventile rein, Schlauch natürlich vorher raus, und Mantel wieder drauf? Dann Dichtmilch rein und fertig? Überlege das bei mir auch zu machen


----------



## andiwe (8. August 2011)

Dichtmilch einfach in den fast montierten Reifenmantel reinkippen und dann das letzte Stück aufziehen.
Bei Schrader Ventilen kann man auch den Ventileinsatz rausmachen und dann darüber einfüllen.


----------



## ticris (8. August 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Wie hast du das gemacht? Einfach die Tubeless Ventile rein, Schlauch natürlich vorher raus, und Mantel wieder drauf? Dann Dichtmilch rein und fertig? Überlege das bei mir auch zu machen


 
Ich habe mich recht genau an diese Anleitung gehalten. Den Mantel habe ich bei mir nur auf einer Seite entfernt, da alles noch schön sauber war. Allerdings habe ich recht ordenlich mit dem Seifenwasser rumgesaut, also vielleicht nicht im Wohnzimmer an die Sache rangehen.


----------



## obmiT (9. August 2011)

Grad mal Canyon angerufen. 
Die Strives werden ALLE jetzt nach und nach zusammen gebaut. Alles Material ist ja da, nichts gestoppt.....


----------



## Nailgun (9. August 2011)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt wann meins kommt


----------



## derth (9. August 2011)

Scheint so zu stimmen, war ja auch die letzte Aussage von Canyon hier im Forum.
Hatte heut mittag einen ähnlich lautenden Rückruf vom Service.
Kleine Verzögerung gibts wohl, ich soll mich auf kommende Woche einrichten statt der Laufenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obmiT (10. August 2011)

In der Bestätigungsmail von heute steht KW 34.

Bin ich mal gespannt ob das klappt. Kahmen wieder 3 Mails Bestellbesätigung, Vorrauszahlungsrechnung (Geld ist eigendlich schon ewig da, vll muss ich nochmal zahlen) und ne Gutschrift.

Ich höffe mal die Gutschrift und die Rechnung verrechnen sich, weil doppelt so viel will ich nicht unbedingt zahlen.


----------



## Nailgun (10. August 2011)

@obmiT Wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## obmiT (10. August 2011)

KW 19  1.Bestellung (Lieferterminvorhersage KW 26)
KW 25 kahm durch ein Anruf raus dass das Rad geschumpft war (L bestellt und bestätigt M wollte Canyon schicken)
Umbestellen müssen vom 8er aufs 9er weil nurnoch da L Rahmen gab. (Lieferterminvorhersage KW 28)
KW 27 Mail bekommen Rahmen kommt Verspätet (Lieferterminvorhersage KW 30)
KW 29 Anruf bekommen dauert noch mit den Rahmen (Lieferterminvorhersage KW 34)
KW 31 Mail bekommen gold/schwarz gibts nicht ob ich auch Schwarz/weiss nehm (Lieferterminvorhersage geht jetzt schneller weil alles da ist )
KW32 selber angerufen. Wird jetzt eins nach dem anderen zusammen gebaut.
1 Tag später (Lieferterminvorhersage KW 34)


----------



## Nailgun (10. August 2011)

ohwei das ist bitter, in meiner bestellbestätigung steht kw36...


----------



## gremlino (11. August 2011)

ich wäre froh, wenn ich nur 15 Wochen hätte warten müssen


----------



## Happy-Dog (11. August 2011)

da hatte ich wohl Glück mit meiner Bestellung.
KW 19 bestellt, und geliefert worden ist es wie versprochen in KW 28.

Gruß


----------



## Nohab (11. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
als Frischling hier im Forum, möchte ich allen erst einmal einen schönen guten Abend wünschen....
Seit einigen Tagen verfolge ich gespannt das Abenteuer " Strive ", welches sich ja prächtig zu entwickeln scheint.
Ich habe mir mitte Juni das 8.0 in S bestellt, der Auslieferungszeitraum sollte die 32. KW sein.
Ich habe noch keine Benachrichtigung über eine Lieferverzögerung erhalten.
Wie ich jedoch hier im Forum rauslesen konnte, scheint das gänige Praxis zu sein...?!
Nun mal zu einer Frage an alle wartenden und nicht-wartenden:
Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, eine " Checkliste " zu erarbeiten, die uns Käufern ermöglicht, nach Erhalt des Bikes, die bisher bekannt gewordenen Mängel kontrollieren zu können ?
Ich weiß ja selber, dass die Euphorie nach Erhalt des Bikes sehr groß ist...dabei werden aber dann häufig Dinge, die eventuell fehlerhaft montiert wurden, übersehen.
Was hatten wir denn bislang alles für Problemchen mit dem Strive...?
Viele Grüße...
I


----------



## ticris (11. August 2011)

Nohab schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, eine " Checkliste " zu erarbeiten, die uns Käufern ermöglicht, nach Erhalt des Bikes, die bisher bekannt gewordenen Mängel kontrollieren zu können ?



 Ich denke eine Checkliste ist unnötig. Die paar Fehler, die es bei einigen gab, sind doch recht selten und teilweise, wie bei mir auch, erst nach einigen km aufgetreten.

Bau dein Bike in Ruhe auf, check beim Zusammenbauen ob irgendwas beschädigt ist oder nicht das tut was es soll, wenn du kannst check alle Drehmomente und ansonsten geh striven! 

Wenn bei dir irgendwas knacken, quietschen, rubbeln oder zischen sollte wirst du es schon merken und Canyon und/oder die Auskennenden hier werden dir dann sicher helfen.


----------



## obmiT (11. August 2011)

Ich werde Schrauben überprüfen ( Drehmoment und Sicherrungskleb)
Die typischen Knaxstellen Fetten.
Die Stelle wo der Lenker den Rahmen verkratzen kann panzern.
Das Rad über Nacht auf den Kopf stellen .


----------



## TrailStar87 (11. August 2011)

wieso eigtl. das bike aufen Kopfstellen? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mavy (11. August 2011)

hat soweit ich weiß mit der gabel zu tun damit das gabelöl mal ne runde dreht und alles schön fluffig wird 
schimpft mit mir wenns falsch ist


----------



## sirios (11. August 2011)

Mavy schrieb:


> hat soweit ich weiß mit der gabel zu tun damit das gabelöl mal ne runde dreht und alles schön fluffig wird
> schimpft mit mir wenns falsch ist



ist korrekt. Bringt bei ner Fox Gabel bedingt was (effektiv von 12 bis Mittag) und bei ner Lyrik z.B. nix, da die keine Schaumstoffringe hat die sich vollsaugen können


----------



## swoosh999 (12. August 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Die Stelle wo der Lenker den Rahmen verkratzen kann panzern.



Auf den Panzer bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## derth (12. August 2011)

Nohab schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> als Frischling hier im Forum, möchte ich allen erst einmal einen schönen guten Abend wünschen....
> Seit einigen Tagen verfolge ich gespannt das Abenteuer " Strive ", welches sich ja prächtig zu entwickeln scheint.
> Ich habe mir mitte Juni das 8.0 in S bestellt, der Auslieferungszeitraum sollte die 32. KW sein.
> ...



Schaut von den Eckdaten bei dir ziemlich identisch aus wie bei mir. 8.0 ins S mitte Juni bestellt, KW 32 angegeben.
Wie bereits geschrieben ich habe ich am Telefon erfahren das es kommende Woche werden soll. Die KWs sind ja auch nur eine grobe Zielvorgabe.
Wenn du was neues hörst kannst es ja hier mal melden, ich werd ebenfalls Laut geben wenn sich etwas tut. Oder du rufst auch einfach mal an.
Geteilte Wartezeit..... und so weiter


----------



## Nohab (12. August 2011)

derth schrieb:


> Schaut von den Eckdaten bei dir ziemlich identisch aus wie bei mir. 8.0 ins S mitte Juni bestellt, KW 32 angegeben.
> Wie bereits geschrieben ich habe ich am Telefon erfahren das es kommende Woche werden soll. Die KWs sind ja auch nur eine grobe Zielvorgabe.
> Wenn du was neues hörst kannst es ja hier mal melden, ich werd ebenfalls Laut geben wenn sich etwas tut. Oder du rufst auch einfach mal an.
> Geteilte Wartezeit..... und so weiter



Habe heute morgen mal bei Canyon angerufen.
Tja, bei mir soll das Bike in der 34. KW fertig sein...
Wie mir mitgeteilt wurde, ackert dort ein " Spezialteam " an den Strives..
Vieleicht biegen die ja die 270°Boxen gerade...
Nein, ich denke, dass die Jungs und Mädels momentan ziemlich gestresst sind.!
Schon deshalb sollte man vieleicht vor der Inbetriebnahme des Bikes eine eigene Qualitätskontrolle durchführen...


----------



## Schtreiff (12. August 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Ich habs, ich kanns kaum glauben... Um 14 Uhr nen Anruf um 17 Uhr hatte ich es in der hand





Glückwunsch Fell und Nordhesse, dass es endlich geklappt hat. 

Hab meins ja jetzt ne Woche in Portes du soleil die Alpentrails runtergejagt... ca 80km / 1000HM pro Tag und muss allen die noch auf Ihr Strive warten sagen: Durchhalten! Es lohnt sich! Und nicht verrückt machen lassen von den negativen Fakten hier im Forum (dafür ist es ja schliesslich u.a. da).
Bei meinem läuft alles super. Nichts knackt/knarzt und auch sonst keine Probleme. Die Gabel wurde von Tag zu Tag sensibler und spricht jetzt astrein an. Ich habe im Übrigen auch nochmal ordentlich Druck abgelassen, Canyon hatte die Gabel ziemlich vollgepumpt... 
Was das Fahrverhalten angeht... ich bin begeistert. Ich fahre gerne schnell und auch gerne grob, mache aber keine extremen Sprünge und dergleichen. Mir kommt das "softe" Fahrwerk sehr entgegen. Schluckt alles weg und schlägt bei meinem Gewicht und meiner fahrweise auch nicht durch (zu exremen Sprüngen und Drops von ein paar Metern kann ich nix sagen). Für meine Bedürfnisse perfekt! 
Noch viel überraschender war das Bergziegenwesen, das mein Strive in den Alpen an den Tag gelegt hat. Ging genauso gut hoch wie mein 3 Kilo leichteres 120mm XC, wenn nicht sogar besser.
Ach, und zum Wippen, was ja bei der Eigelenkerkonstruktion so stark sein soll... NIX DA! Ganz leicht ohne Propedal (wie bei meinem 4-Gelenker XC), mit Propedal garnicht( ja ich habe jetzt den unterschied auch gemerkt ). Das leichte Wippen war im Übrigen so leicht, dass ich zu 90% das Propedal garnicht einschaltet habe... 
Also ich kann nur sagen das Bike is wirklich absolut und 100%ig zu empfehlen. Man muss viel Ärger und Stress vorher in Kauf nehmen... aber das Rad selber ist TOP!
Also freut Euch drauf bzw. drüber und macht nicht den selben Fehler wie ich und werdet aufgrund des super Fahrverhaltens übermütig (und legt Euch, wie ich es am zweiten Tag schon geschafft habe, aufs Maul...)
...
@Fell/Nordhesse: auch zufrieden? auch problemfrei bisher?

Also auf die neuen Stives! 

Gruß

Schtreiff


----------



## Fell (13. August 2011)

@Schtreiff: Bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden  Meine Erfahrungen decken sich so ziemlich mit deinen (bis auf die Alpen   ) Wobei ich bei "ausgeschaltenen Propedal" ein leichtes Wippen verspüre. Müsste vielleicht noch mal dem Druck etwas rumspielen. Ansonsten gings mir fast wie dir, hätte mich auf grund von Übermut beinahe schon ein bis zweimal  hingelegt  Saugeiles Bike!


----------



## Schtreiff (13. August 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> @Schtreiff: Bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden  Meine Erfahrungen decken sich so ziemlich mit deinen (bis auf die Alpen   ) Wobei ich bei "ausgeschaltenen Propedal" ein leichtes Wippen verspüre. Müsste vielleicht noch mal dem Druck etwas rumspielen. Ansonsten gings mir fast wie dir, hätte mich auf grund von Übermut beinahe schon ein bis zweimal  hingelegt  Saugeiles Bike!



Ja, leichtes Wippen bei mir auch ohne Propedal, hab ich vielleicht unklar geschrieben. Aber eben so wenig, dass es nicht stört...
Mit pro Pedal wippt nix.


----------



## obmiT (13. August 2011)

Wie siehts eigendlich mit dem höchsten Gang beim Strive aus? Rechnerrisch Fehlt ja ein hoher Gang im Vergleich zu Rädern mit 3x Kettenblättern.
In der Praxis vermisst? Muss man sich einfach damit abfinden dass man ab 50kmh aufhören muss mit treten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schtreiff (13. August 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigendlich mit dem höchsten Gang beim Strive aus? Rechnerrisch Fehlt ja ein hoher Gang im Vergleich zu Rädern mit 3x Kettenblättern.
> In der Praxis vermisst? Muss man sich einfach damit abfinden dass man ab 50kmh aufhören muss mit treten?



Also mir hat er nicht gefehlt, bei den Geschwindigkeiten bergab im groben Gelände hab ich meistens was anderes zu tun als zu treten und noch weiter zu beschleunigen... 
Hab's mal gemerkt als wir ne Asphaltstrasse runtergefahren sind, gestört hat's mich nicht.
Der höchste ist rechnerisch bei der hammerschmitt auf jeden Fall höher als bei den anderen Modellen mit zwei kettenblättern. Ob denen etwas fehl kann ich nicht sagen. Glaub aber auch nicht das der Unterschied so gravierend ist (zwischen HS und 2Blatt).


----------



## Der Flo (13. August 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigendlich mit dem höchsten Gang beim Strive aus? Rechnerrisch Fehlt ja ein hoher Gang im Vergleich zu Rädern mit 3x Kettenblättern.
> In der Praxis vermisst? Muss man sich einfach damit abfinden dass man ab 50kmh aufhören muss mit treten?



Also ab ca. 40km/h kann ich aufhören zu treten (mit den 2 Kettenblättern). Mir fehlt da schon noch der ein oder andere Gang gegenüber den gewihnten 3 Blättern. Aber man gewöhnt sich daran. Zumal es selten Abschnitte gibt, wo man bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten noch groß tritt bzw. beschleunigen will. Da bin ich gleicher Meinung mit dem Vorpost.


----------



## Fell (13. August 2011)

Bin schon bei meinem Hartdtail mit nur zwei Kettenblättern gefahren. Das dritte hatte ich so gut wie nie benutzt. Bei der HS vermisse ich es überhaupt nicht. Ein AM/Enduro ist ja aber auch keine Rennfeile ;-)


----------



## RolfK (13. August 2011)

Meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das bei der HS im Overdrive bei montierten 24'er Ritzel das einem 36er Kettenblatt entsprechen würde, nur so als Vergleich.


----------



## ticris (14. August 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das bei der HS im Overdrive bei montierten 24'er Ritzel das einem 36er Kettenblatt entsprechen würde, nur so als Vergleich.



 Nö, die HS hat ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:1,6, also beim 24er Kartenblatt ist das eine 24/38,4 Übersetzung.


----------



## karsten13 (14. August 2011)

Heute im Taunus 







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crundi (14. August 2011)

Medium auf der linken Seite große auf der rechten Seite?


----------



## karsten13 (14. August 2011)

crundi schrieb:


> Medium auf der linken Seite große auf der rechten Seite?



ja, links ES 9.0 in M, rechts ESX 9.0 SL in L.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## crundi (14. August 2011)

Ich finde mein Medium kurz ist der Große viel länger?


----------



## crundi (14. August 2011)

Ich habe ein Medium. Was ist die Fahrt zwischen den Large? Stabilere bergab?


----------



## derth (15. August 2011)

Auf der HP steht für das L ein 25 mm längerer Radstand und der Vorbau sollte 10 mm länger sein. Gleiche Sitz- und Lenkwinkel, auf dem Papier läufts also ewas besser gradeaus.
Schätze im echten Leben ist der unterschied nicht so wild.


----------



## crundi (15. August 2011)

Das Oberrohr länger, aber nicht viel. Wer reiten beide M und L, Rücken an Rücken?


----------



## sirios (15. August 2011)

crundi schrieb:


> Das Oberrohr länger, aber nicht viel. Wer reiten beide M und L, Rücken an Rücken?



Leider ist es manchmal etwas schwer zu verstehen was Du willst. Schreibs doch vielleicht einfach auf Englisch, vielleicht bekommt man dann besser raus was Du brauchst oder wissen möchtest?


----------



## crundi (15. August 2011)

Sorry Sirios (was it that bad?)

I've got the Medium and it feels slightly cramped in terms of reach, feels like I'm perched 'on' rather than 'in' the bike. Looking at the website the longer toptube of the L seems to be offset by the steerer height. I was wondering if anyone has tried both sizes for comparison and whether the extra inch on Wheelbase makes that much difference? Cheers.


----------



## sirios (15. August 2011)

Hey Crundi,

There is no need to be sorry 

How tall are you? For me there was no doubt that I would need the frame in large (1.90 m). But maybe for you it is the case that you are between two sizes and you choosed the wrong one? For me large fits perfectly and on the trails I got the impression to be part of the bike. I guess you are missing exactly this feeling?

By the way: Your english is impressive


----------



## crundi (15. August 2011)

Thanks Sirios. Your English is also very impressive! Puts my Deutsch to shame!

I'm 1.80m so definitely an M, it just feels sketchy/scary on the descents (downhill). It's like I'm going over the bars really. I've looked at the geometry for the L and the 'reach' and 'stand over' height are not too different from the M. Would i notice much difference in a longer wheelbase and cure my twitchy ride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (15. August 2011)

I assume there will not be a significant difference regarding the track stability of the M and L. But on the very first trails with my strive 7.0 I made a similar experience. On steep descends, the bike did not follow my instructions and the frontend was very unstable. I was also scared to fall over the bar. But I did two things: 

1. The mistake for the "nervous" frontend was that the MaxLE was not properly tightened. After fixing this, the frontend followed precisely my instructions . 

2. The feeling that I could fall over the bar during a steep descend was because I was not really familiar with such a long travel fork. But now after more or less 500 km with the Strive I really feel familiar and comfortable with the fork.

Maybe the same or similar issues are also true for you?

Don't worry for your German, you just need some more practice 

Regards

Sebastian


----------



## crundi (15. August 2011)

The Maxle's tight (Fox Talas), I'm familiar with Van 160mm forks on a Lap Spicy 516, so thats not it. 

As you say, maybe I just need some more miles under my belt? 

My German however definitely needs more work! 

Thanks for your comments Sirios.


----------



## sirios (15. August 2011)

you are welcome !

Maybe you really need some more miles before you feel safe during the downhill .

Good luck and have fun with your bike


----------



## Nailgun (16. August 2011)

Hi Leute,

wollte nur BEscheid geben, dass in Kürze ein Strive 7.0 Black M verfügbar sein wird, da ich meine Bestellung sorniert habe. Grund dafür war der, das gerade ein Strive 8.0 Black M verfügbar war und ich mir dieses gesichert habe....wie geil ist das denn


----------



## MSP-Biker (16. August 2011)

Moin 

@Karsten13:

wie schwer ist den das ESX 9.0 SL in L mit der Sram S2200 Kurbel
wenn man mal fragen darf?


----------



## iKev (16. August 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wollte nur BEscheid geben, dass in Kürze ein Strive 7.0 Black M verfügbar sein wird, da ich meine Bestellung sorniert habe. Grund dafür war der, das gerade ein Strive 8.0 Black M verfügbar war und ich mir dieses gesichert habe....wie geil ist das denn




wann bekommst du das Strive 8.0? wann hast du es gesichtet (das 7.0 ist gerade online verfügbar)

Welche Körpergröße hast du?


----------



## swoosh999 (16. August 2011)

MSP-Biker schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @Karsten13:
> 
> ...



13,6 kg..allerdings ohne schläuche gewogen (TL mit milch)


----------



## swoosh999 (16. August 2011)

heute mein bike von der reparatur zurück bekommen.
kurz die eckdaten:
eingeschickt am 25.07.2011 mit der bitte um reparatur von:
sag-monitor (zu locker - wert nicht ablesbar)
x-loc hebel der reverb tauschen (war abgebrochen)
reverb entlüften (funktion zu schwach)
bremsen entlüften (druckpunkt schwammig/nicht vorhanden)
spiel der unteren dämpferaufnahme beheben

um es kurz zu fassen:
canyon hat es nicht geschafft !
1. ärgernis: canyon darum gebeten mich rechtzeitig zu informieren
wenn der rückversand nicht bis 12.08.11 klappen sollte (wollte letztes we eig. ins fichtelgebirge). obwohl mir per email dies in am 04.08.11 zugesichert wurde, wurde das bike erst am fr verschickt. ohne vorherige info an mich...
2. ärgernis:
sag-monitor weiterhin ohne funktion (kann ich iwie verkraften)
3. ärgernis:
als hätte ich es geahnt...die dämpferaufnahme hat weiterhin spiel, und das sogar optisch ! zwar wurde angeblich der rockerarm/270° box getauscht..aber bitte das muss doch der monteur sehen. sowas kann nicht sein ! ich habe extra in einer email an den service die frage gestellt ob das problem langfristig in den griff zu bekommen ist. die antwort war: ja, einige rockerarme hatten untermass, nach dem tausch ist alles i.O.

ich wartete seit Jan 2011 auf das strive, habe es nun lächerliche 70km gefahren, 3 wochen in der reparatur und hab immernoch nen wackeldackel !

ich habe nächste woche urlaube in saalbach und 1 woche später am lago verbindlich (mit anzahlung) gebucht. soll ich das bike wieder einschicken und mir eine ersatzbike geben lassen oder mir eins leihen? wer trägt die kosten??!

den geplanten verkauf des strive kann ich nun auch erstmal vergessen !

canyon und das strive sind für mich persönlich der witz des jahres !!!!


----------



## karsten13 (16. August 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> 13,6 kg..allerdings ohne schläuche gewogen (TL mit milch)



danke, ich hätte es auch nicht beantworten können, da mein das ES 9.0 ist ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (16. August 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> heute mein bike von der reparatur zurück bekommen.
> kurz die eckdaten:
> eingeschickt am 25.07.2011 mit der bitte um reparatur von:
> sag-monitor (zu locker - wert nicht ablesbar)
> ...



Wo ist denn das Problem? Kannst doch mit dem Bike locker fahren, auch wenn die Box Spiel haben sollte. Ich hab mich letztens mal näher damit befasst und mal geguckt was ihr alle so mit der ominösen unteren Dämpferaufnahme für Probleme habt. Hab dann festgestellt, dass ich leichtes Spiel nach rechts und links habe, sprich 90° versetzt zur Arbeitsrichtung. Das juckt mich z.B. absolut nicht und man merkt es auch nicht beim Fahren.

Ich glaub ich kann Dir nur einen Tip geben: Versuch das Strive zu verkaufen, denn mit Deiner Vorgeschichte und Deiner momentanen Beziehung zu dem Bike wirst Du damit wohl nicht mehr glücklich.

Vielleicht sind hier auch zu viele Maschinenbauer oder Dipl. Ingenieure unter wegs, deren Toleranzgrenzen deutlich niedriger sind als meine ?

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an ne Situation im Motortalk Forum, da gabs ähnliches mit dem Golf GTD... 

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## gremlino (16. August 2011)

MSP-Biker schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @Karsten13:
> 
> ...



ESX9.0SL schwarz L: 13,6kg
ESX9.0SL schwarz M: 13,6kg
ESX9.0SL braun L tubeless: 13,45kg
ESX9.0SL braun M: 13,45kg

ohne Pedale............und gewogene Werte vom jeweiligen User  


@swoosh999: an deiner Stelle würde ich das Teil bis zur Winterruhe fahren und dann erneut zu Canyon schicken. Passieren kann da nix.


----------



## Nailgun (16. August 2011)

iKev schrieb:


> wann bekommst du das Strive 8.0? wann hast du es gesichtet (das 7.0 ist gerade online verfügbar)
> 
> Welche Körpergröße hast du?




Also bekommen sollte ich es in kw35 und gesehen hab ich es heute Vormittag, kann dir nicht mehr genau sagen wann das war. 

Ich bin 1,75 mit relativ langen Oberkörper


----------



## obmiT (16. August 2011)

Das Strive ist dafür da um einen Berg hoch zu strampeln und dann runter zu donnern und nicht für neurochirurgische Eingriffe.
Darf ruhig wackeln und knarzen, solang es nicht in der Garantiezeit den Geist aufgibt ist alles OK


----------



## sirios (16. August 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Das Strive ist dafür da um einen Berg hoch zu strampeln und dann runter zu donnern und nicht für neurochirurgische Eingriffe.
> Darf ruhig wackeln und knarzen, solang es nicht in der Garantiezeit den Geist aufgibt ist alles OK



Genau! Und runter ballern geht erste Sahne !


----------



## eraser2704 (16. August 2011)

Ich war mit meinem letzte Woche in Saalbach und hab die Big-5-Challenge damit gefahren. Geht echt erste Sahne das Teil. Nur meine schön weißen Griffe sind jetzt (dauerhaft) braun von den schlammigen Langfingerhandschuhen.

Jetzt siehts also auch ordentlich gebraucht aus 


















greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMfaenger2010 (17. August 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Das Strive ist dafür da um einen Berg hoc
> h zu strampeln und dann runter zu donnern und nicht für neurochirurgische Eingriffe.
> Darf ruhig wackeln und knarzen, solang es nicht in der Garantiezeit den Geist aufgibt ist alles OK




Aber es sollte bitte erst recht auch außerhalb der Garantiezeit nicht den Geist aufgeben!!


----------



## crundi (17. August 2011)

On the DT Swiss Wheels there's blue tape around the rim. Is this tubeless rim tape or do i need to order some and stick it over the top?  

http://www.notubes.com/Tape-C17.aspx

I'm hoping to use Stans method and already have the valve and the sealant.


----------



## greg12 (17. August 2011)

gibts schon jemanden der das 7er strive gewogen hat? kommen die angaben der hp hin oder liegt das gewicht ebenfalls deutlich höher wie bei den 9er sl modellen??

und gibts schon versuche dem hinterbau mehr progression zu verleihen durch die verkleinerung des luftvolumens des dämpfers???


----------



## aicpr (17. August 2011)

Mein 8.0 in M hat 14,2 kg ohne Pedale. Also ca. 300 g mehr. Denke in S könnte die Angabe laut HP tatsächlich stimmen.


----------



## obmiT (17. August 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Auf den Panzer bin ich ja mal gespannt



Hier mal zur Übung einen Panzer gebaut. 
Aber der fürs Strive muss schöner werden.





Rahmen mit Folie eingewickelt. 
3 Lagen harzgetränktes Carbongewebe drüber.
Folie drüber
Fester Schaumstoff drüber und fest umwickelt.
Danach zurecht geschliffen und (schlecht) Lackiert.


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. August 2011)

Schaut ja beschi++en aus.
Warum nicht so lassen wie es ist, ist ja schliesslich ein Bergrad geworden?
An der Eisdiele stören die Kratzer bestimmt niemanden.


----------



## swoosh999 (17. August 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Hier mal zur Übung einen Panzer gebaut.
> Aber der fürs Strive muss schöner werden.
> 
> 
> ...



muss dich enttäuschen, das wird nix bringen.
die wucht bei einem sturz wird trotzdem ne macke hinterlassen wenn´s dir den lenker verdreht.


----------



## aurbans (17. August 2011)

Es geht auch viel einfacher,ich hab zusetzlich ein 2 mm Spacer unterlegt,funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. August 2011)

Die Bremshebel einfach nicht ganz fest anziehen, so daß sie sich bei einem Sturz wegdrehen können und oder den Lenker beim Einschlag nicht loslassen, am Besten festbeissen, dann bleibt das Oberrohr heile.


----------



## Vincy (17. August 2011)

crundi schrieb:


> On the DT Swiss Wheels there's blue tape around the rim. Is this tubeless rim tape or do i need to order some and stick it over the top?
> 
> http://www.notubes.com/Tape-C17.aspx
> 
> I'm hoping to use Stans method and already have the valve and the sealant.


 
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Accessories/Wheel-Accessories/DT-Swiss-tubelesskit.aspx?lang=de-DE

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Accessories/Wheel-Accessories/DT-Swiss-tubelesskit.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (18. August 2011)

aurbans schrieb:


> Es geht auch viel einfacher,ich hab zusetzlich ein 2 mm Spacer unterlegt,funktioniert wunderbar.



ich hab den 15mm gegen einen 20mm spacer ausgetauscht - erfolglos...


----------



## swoosh999 (18. August 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Die Bremshebel einfach nicht ganz fest anziehen, so daß sie sich bei einem Sturz wegdrehen können und oder den Lenker beim Einschlag nicht loslassen, am Besten festbeissen, dann bleibt das Oberrohr heile.



die bremshebel werden sich aber erst wegdrehen NACHDEM kontakt mit dem oberrohr bestanden hat  
den lenker nicht loslassen ?!?! 
bei einem sturz gilt: immer WEG vom bike !! 
ich stell mir gerade wie du fest verkeilt mit dem bike den abhang runter rutscht


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. August 2011)

Nix da, blos nicht loslassen, sonst ist das Bike weg.


----------



## Ferdolino (18. August 2011)

Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne.







Hätte ich meinen Easton Havoc Lenker, den ich bestellt habe schon bekommen, wäre das nicht passiert.
Aber wie schon gesagt: Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne.

Grüße!


----------



## aurbans (18. August 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> ich hab den 15mm gegen einen 20mm spacer ausgetauscht - erfolglos...[/quote
> 
> 5mm Spacer sollte mann nicht verwenden,da die obere Schraube von Vorbau zu weit oberhalb des Gabelschaftes sich dann befindet und nicht mehr die nötige "Auflagefläche" hat,dadurch wird der Gabelschaft verformt bzw. beschädigt.Welche Rahmengrösse hast Du? Ich hab L und kann den Lenker komplett verdrehen ohne dabei das Oberrohr zu beschädigen,zerkratzen,nur die Schalthebel streifen ganz leicht.


----------



## swoosh999 (18. August 2011)

Ferdolino schrieb:


> Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hat der havoc wohl mehr rise?

ps. bei dir ist´s noch harmlos im gegensatz zu mir


----------



## swoosh999 (18. August 2011)

aurbans schrieb:


> 5mm Spacer sollte mann nicht verwenden,da die obere Schraube von Vorbau zu weit oberhalb des Gabelschaftes sich dann befindet und nicht mehr die nötige "Auflagefläche" hat,dadurch wird der Gabelschaft verformt bzw. beschädigt.Welche Rahmengrösse hast Du? Ich hab L und kann den Lenker komplett verdrehen ohne dabei das Oberrohr zu beschädigen,zerkratzen,nur die Schalthebel streifen ganz leicht.



sehr merkwürdig ! imho reicht der gabelschaft für nen 20mm spacer aus.
vllt. hat canyon ja unterschiedlich gekürzt ?!

hab größe L, allerdings streifen die schalthebel überhaupt nicht nur die elixir !
sieht man mal wie verschieden doch manche cockpiteinstellungen sein können


----------



## Der Flo (18. August 2011)

aicpr schrieb:


> Mein 8.0 in M hat 14,2 kg ohne Pedale. Also ca. 300 g mehr. Denke in S könnte die Angabe laut HP tatsächlich stimmen.



Mein 8.0 in L wiegt 14,4kg ohne Pedale.


----------



## Ferdolino (18. August 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> hat der havoc wohl mehr rise?
> 
> ps. bei dir ist´s noch harmlos im gegensatz zu mir



Ja, der Havoc hat 30mm Rise und ist 750mm breit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (18. August 2011)

Ich habe ja auch den Havoc an meinem ES 9.0 drauf. Allerdings wenn ich die Bremshebel für mich etwas ergonoischmer einstellen würde (müssten einen Tick mehr nach unten zeigen), würden auch die Schalthebel ans Oberrohr knallen. So wie sie jetzt im moment stehen, kann ich den Lenker ohne anschlagen drehen. Habe aber nur ein paar Millimeter Platz zwischen Hebeln und Oberrohr. Mein Es 9.0 ist Größe M.


----------



## Ferdolino (18. August 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch den Havoc an meinem ES 9.0 drauf. Allerdings wenn ich die Bremshebel für mich etwas ergonoischmer einstellen würde (müssten einen Tick mehr nach unten zeigen), würden auch die Schalthebel ans Oberrohr knallen. So wie sie jetzt im moment stehen, kann ich den Lenker ohne anschlagen drehen. Habe aber nur ein paar Millimeter Platz zwischen Hebeln und Oberrohr. Mein Es 9.0 ist Größe M.



Welchen Havoc hast du denn? Den Low (20mm Rise) oder den Mid (30mm)?

Habe gerne ein hohes Cockpit und mir daher gleich den Mid bestellt. Denke, dass es sich damit ausgeht.

Grüße


----------



## Fell (18. August 2011)

Ich habe den 20 mm Rise. Ist für mich noch ausreichend


----------



## bloodyludy (18. August 2011)

IHR habt Ideen?! 

"Die Bremshebel einfach nicht ganz fest anziehen"
Bitte, was? 

"bei einem sturz gilt: immer WEG vom bike !"
Das kommt auf die Flugrichtung an!

"den Lenker beim Einschlag nicht loslassen, am Besten festbeissen"
So, isses. Jeder Moto-Crosser wird das selbe sagen. Die rechte Hand bleibt immer am (Gasgriff-)Lenker.

Spacer kann ich bei meinem ES9.0 keine mehr reinmachen, da der Gabelschaft eh schon saukurz ist. 

Ich habe mir Matchmaker geholt und die Schalthebel recht weit nach oben gedreht (zum nach außen schieben ist der Reverb Hebel im Weg). Man braucht zwar nun einen besonders langen Daumen zum bedienen (nix für Megan Fox & Co), aber es geht. Die leichte Kröpfung des Haven Lenker tut seinen Rest, wenn man ihn etwas stärker nach oben ausrichtet.


----------



## Loddz (18. August 2011)

Ich hab eine Frage, an meinem ESX 9.0 SL, heute angekommen 

Ist es normal, dass die Kassette auf dem Freilauf sitzt, dieser sicher aber von der Nabe einfach abziehen lässt? Der hält jetzt nur durch die Spannung beim Hinterrad anziehen über die Steckachse? 

Und wie progressiv ist euer Dämpfer? Ich bin im SAG-Bereich aber beim Bunny Hop schlägt er schon gut an (auch wenn der Bunnyhop tatsächlich eine harte Belastung ist).

Ansonsten tolles Bike


----------



## schwed1 (18. August 2011)

Servus,

hat von Euch auch jemand das 7.0 bzw. die Elexir 5. Bin mit dem Bike eigentlich recht zufrieden. Außer der hintere Dämpfer ist etwas schwach und wie schon angesprochen die vordere Bremse. Da ist der Druckpunkt sehr schwammig, vor allem vorne da wo es wichtig wäre. Wie kann man die Bremse entlüften bzw. ist das schwierig. Bei meinen Motorrädern habe ich die Bremsen selbst entlüftet, die hatten aber einen Ausgleichsbehälter. Kann man die elexir 5 auch so entlüften.

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (18. August 2011)

Loddz schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Frage, an meinem ESX 9.0 SL, heute angekommen
> 
> Ist es normal, dass die Kassette auf dem Freilauf sitzt, dieser sicher aber von der Nabe einfach abziehen lässt? Der hält jetzt nur durch die Spannung beim Hinterrad anziehen über die Steckachse?
> 
> ...



Servus

Ist soweit korrekt. Der Freilauf der Haven Räder ist lediglich gesteckt und somit sehr wartungsfreundlich. Ich hab auch schonbbemerkt, dass der Hinterbau seinen Federweg sehr gerne schnell frei gibt. Um etwas mehr endprogression bei hohen Drops und Kickern zu haben hab ich mir ein tuning Kit für den Monarch bestellt. Bin mir nicht sicher ob es sowas auch von Fox gibt. Muss aber sagen der Hinterbau arbeitet super gut .

Hab mir heut übrigens mal noch die lyrik vorgenommen und mal das Casting entfernt um alles mal neu zu schmieren und die Abstreifer zu fetten. Auf der dämpfungsseite kamen ganze 6 Tropfen Öl raus und auf der federseite etwas mehr. Aber es war eindeutig viel zu wenig. Hab nun mal alles gemäß Vorgaben befühlt und die Gabel geht richtig gut, schön fluffig . Ich kann den 7.0 Besitzern empfehlen mal nen Blick auf den Ölstand im Casting zu werfen!

Übrigens tipp ich grad vom Handy aus, wer also Fehler findet darf sie gerne behalten 

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## sirios (18. August 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat von Euch auch jemand das 7.0 bzw. die Elexir 5. Bin mit dem Bike eigentlich recht zufrieden. Außer der hintere Dämpfer ist etwas schwach und wie schon angesprochen die vordere Bremse. Da ist der Druckpunkt sehr schwammig, vor allem vorne da wo es wichtig wäre. Wie kann man die Bremse entlüften bzw. ist das schwierig. Bei meinen Motorrädern habe ich die Bremsen selbst entlüftet, die hatten aber einen Ausgleichsbehälter. Kann man die elexir 5 auch so entlüften.
> 
> Danke Gruß Schwed




Also meine sind nicht schwammig. Ich bin mit der power sehr zufrieden. Ich steh abert auf maximale bremswirkung bei minimalem hebelweg, und da fehlt mir manchmal der verstellbare druckpunkt. Der ausgleichbehälter ist bei der elixir übrigens im Hebel eingebaut. Kann gut sein dass bei dir Luft drin ist, die Symptome solltest du ja dann vom Motorrad her kennen (mehrmals am Hebel pumpen und plötzlich verschwindet der druckpunkt). Such mal nach "Avis bleed Kit" sollte man immer im Haus haben falls die Bremse mal rumspackt


----------



## H1llnippler (18. August 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Ist soweit korrekt. Der Freilauf der Haven Räder ist lediglich gesteckt und somit sehr wartungsfreundlich. Ich hab auch schonbbemerkt, dass der Hinterbau seinen Federweg sehr gerne schnell frei gibt. Um etwas mehr endprogression bei hohen Drops und Kickern zu haben hab ich mir ein tuning Kit für den Monarch bestellt. Bin mir nicht sicher ob es sowas auch von Fox gibt. Muss aber sagen der Hinterbau arbeitet super gut .
> 
> ...



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUz8WE_ScS8"]Rainers Bike Talk: Notwartung fÃ¼r die Federgabel      - YouTube[/nomedia]

sowas in etwa


----------



## obmiT (18. August 2011)

Mir ist ne super Idee gekommen. Ich bau die Bremsen weg.
Vermacken eh nur den Rahmen und irgendjemand hier hat auch was von nem Sturz wegen der Bremse berichtet.
Funktioniert die HS Kurbel mit ner Rücktrittbremse?
Außerdem ist meine Oma immer ganz ensetzt wenn sie hört dass so teure Räder nichtmal mehr ne Rücktrittbremse haben.


----------



## sirios (18. August 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Mir ist ne super Idee gekommen. Ich bau die Bremsen weg.
> Vermacken eh nur den Rahmen und irgendjemand hier hat auch was von nem Sturz wegen der Bremse berichtet.
> Funktioniert die HS Kurbel mit ner Rücktrittbremse?
> Außerdem ist meine Oma immer ganz ensetzt wenn sie hört dass so teure Räder nichtmal mehr ne Rücktrittbremse haben.



Auf der SRAM Seite bei der Avid CODE: "Bendzone - Damit Du nach einem Sturz nicht wie Fred Feuerstein bremsen musst"

Ich find das zu lustig, aber so kann man auch bremsen 

@H1llnippler: Ich hab übrigens deutlich mehr gemacht als der Clown im Video, ich hab wenigstens die Gabel noch zerlegt, und auch von innen mit Isoprop noch gereinigt .


----------



## Chicane (19. August 2011)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> Rainers Bike Talk: Notwartung fÃ¼r die Federgabel      - YouTube
> 
> sowas in etwa



Sollte man auf jemanden hören, der nicht mal Stand- und Tauchrohre auseinander halten kann und dazu affige Kappen trägt?


----------



## heckenheini (19. August 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Sollte man auf jemanden hören, der nicht mal Stand- und Tauchrohre auseinander halten kann und dazu affige Kappen trägt?



Na er ist aber ein "Bike-Guru" und somit für seine "Jünger" nahezu Gottgleich
Dann darf man auch schon mal mit abgeklebten Scharfkantigen Schraubendrehern die Staubabstreifer rauswürgen ohne die Tauchrohreinheit abzubauen
Meiner Meinung nach auf keinen Fall zur Nachahmung empfohlen.


----------



## T!ll (19. August 2011)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> Rainers Bike Talk: Notwartung fÃ¼r die Federgabel      - YouTube
> 
> sowas in etwa



Dann doch lieber das Casting abziehen. Beim raushebeln der Staubabstreifer ist die Gefahr viel zu groß, dass man sich eine schöne Schramme in die Standrohre zieht.


----------



## sirios (19. August 2011)

Hallo!

Ich hab grad eben durch Zufall mal nochmal die Tüte durchgesehen, die beim Bike dabei ist wo sich die komplette Dokumentation und Schrauben sowie ISCG Platte für die Hammerschmitt befinden. Da war noch ne kleine Tüte mit der Aufschrift "Needle Bearing". Da drin befand sich ne Hülse, zwei schwarze Ringe und ne schwarze Hülse. Habt ihr auch so ne Tüte? Ich hab die Vermutung, dass die Lagerhülse bei mir direkt getauscht wurde. Deswegen hab ich vielleicht auch kein Knacken oder Spiel?


----------



## MSP-Biker (19. August 2011)

Moin,

bin ab KW 36 auch Besitzer eines Strives

war gestern abend noch mal auf der Canyon HP und
sehe da ist plötzlich ein ESX 9.0 SL in L verfügbar.

Habe natürlich sofort zugegriffen

Hatte mich eigentlich schon damit abgefunden bis nächstes Jahr warten 
zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obmiT (19. August 2011)

MSP-Biker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin ab KW 36 auch Besitzer eines Strives



Am Anfang hab ich den KW Angaben auch noch so geglaubt 

PS: Canyon hat mich gestern mal nicht angerufen oder gemailt. Sonst war IMMER der Donnerstag der Schlechte-Nachrichten-Tag.


----------



## Nohab (19. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
während ich noch ganz tüchtig auf mein Strive warte, nutze ich mal die Zeit, mir über einige grundlegende Transportfragen klar zu werden ! 
Hier meine erste : Passt das Strive ( S ) in einen Thule Proride 591-Dachträger? Habe da so meine Bedenken, wegen Rahmengröße u. Rockerarm ( 270° Box ).
Bei einem Ghost-Bike, welches eine ähnliche Dämpferanordnung aufweist,
wurde es schon sehr knapp..ich meine, dass der Haltearm des Trägers fast nicht mehr in einem 90° Winkel am Rahmen des Bikes zu fixieren ist..

Hier die zweite : Welchen Durchmesser hat das Unterrohr?
Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet!
Im Notfall müßte ich frühzeitig einen anderen Biketräger organisieren..
Beste Grüße..


----------



## Nohab (19. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
während ich noch ganz tüchtig auf mein Strive warte, nutze ich mal die Zeit, mir über einige grundlegende Transportfragen klar zu werden ! 
Hier meine erste : Passt das Strive ( S ) in einen Thule Proride 591-Dachträger? Habe da so meine Bedenken, wegen Rahmengröße u. Rockerarm ( 270° Box ).
Bei einem Ghost-Bike, welches eine ähnliche Dämpferanordnung aufweist,
wurde es schon sehr knapp..ich meine, dass der Haltearm des Trägers fast nicht mehr in einem 90° Winkel am Rahmen des Bikes zu fixieren ist..

Hier die zweite : Welchen Durchmesser hat das Unterrohr?
Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet!
Im Notfall müßte ich frühzeitig einen anderen Biketräger organisieren..
Beste Grüße..


----------



## Nohab (19. August 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Am Anfang hab ich den KW Angaben auch noch so geglaubt
> 
> PS: Canyon hat mich gestern mal nicht angerufen oder gemailt. Sonst war IMMER der Donnerstag der Schlechte-Nachrichten-Tag.



...gut zu wissen!
Dann rufe ich nächste Woche Mittwoch mal an...


----------



## gremlino (19. August 2011)

> Da war noch ne kleine Tüte mit der Aufschrift "Needle Bearing". Da drin befand sich ne Hülse, zwei schwarze Ringe und ne schwarze Hülse. Habt ihr auch so ne Tüte?


Bei mir nicht.



> Hier meine erste : Passt das Strive ( S ) in einen Thule Proride 591-Dachträger? Habe da so meine Bedenken, wegen Rahmengröße u. Rockerarm ( 270° Box ).


für mich würde sich eher die Frage stellen, ob ich bei dem Rahmen am UR klemmen würde.....wegen dem hydrogeformten Rohr


----------



## Nohab (19. August 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht.
> 
> 
> für mich würde sich eher die Frage stellen, ob ich bei dem Rahmen am UR klemmen würde.....wegen dem hydrogeformten Rohr



...eben, das kommt ja auch noch hinzu...!


----------



## Nohab (19. August 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht.
> 
> 
> für mich würde sich eher die Frage stellen, ob ich bei dem Rahmen am UR klemmen würde.....wegen dem hydrogeformten Rohr



Problem....!!!
Du kannst bei diesem Trägersystem nur ins Unterrohr greifen...


----------



## zrider (19. August 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> für mich würde sich eher die Frage stellen, ob ich bei dem Rahmen am UR klemmen würde.....wegen dem hydrogeformten Rohr



Wieso sollte man das nicht machen?


----------



## sirios (19. August 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht.



Ich hab mir mal eben das Strive nochmal genauer angesehen, sind tatsächlich die Teile der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. Scheinbar hat da bei der Montage was nicht gepasst und die haben es dann direkt getauscht und ich hab noch Ersatzteile  .

Da das Strive und ich uns immer besser verstehen und ich auch langsam übermütig werde kam heute was irgendwann kommen musste:
Hab mich heute übrigens stylisch auf die Fresse gepackt nachdem ich mit nem lässigen Endo nen Hang runtrollen wollte. Der Hang wurde jedoch plötzlich deutlich steiler, der Endo höher und ich musste nen akrobatischen Notabstieg machen.

Ende vom Lied: Ich hab das Oberrohr entjungfert, hab nun ne schicke Schramme drin, nix wildes aber es ist deutlich zu sehen. Ich order mir gleich mal den Easton Vice mit 30 mm Rise. Das kommt meiner Fahrposition entgegen und beugt weiteren Schäden vor.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doktorbob (19. August 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal eben das Strive nochmal genauer angesehen, sind tatsächlich die Teile der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. Scheinbar hat da bei der Montage was nicht gepasst und die haben es dann direkt getauscht und ich hab noch Ersatzteile  .
> 
> Da das Strive und ich uns immer besser verstehen und ich auch langsam übermütig werde kam heute was irgendwann kommen musste:
> Hab mich heute übrigens stylisch auf die Fresse gepackt nachdem ich mit nem lässigen Endo nen Hang runtrollen wollte. Der Hang wurde jedoch plötzlich deutlich steiler, der Endo höher und ich musste nen akrobatischen Notabstieg machen.
> ...



Hallo,

hätte evtl. nen Spank Evo 777 mit 30 mm Rise anzubieten. Dachte so an 40 Euro plus Versand. Ist neu (ist mit meinem neuen Bike geliefert worden aber mir ist der bei meiner Körpergröße immer noch zu niedrig und hätte gerne nen 50 mm). Neupreis liegt normal so bei 65 Euro)

Grüße

doktorbob


----------



## sirios (19. August 2011)

Danke für das Angebot! Ich hab aber schon den Easton Vice bestellt, 30  plus Versand .

Eigentlich könnte ich bei meiner Körpergröße (1.90) aufgrund der vorhandenen Sattelüberhöhung auch was um die 40 oder 50 mm Rise fahren. Der Optik wegen begnüge ich mich aber vorerst mal mit 30 mm. 

Mal sehen was die Zukunft neben der Hammerschmidt sonst noch so bringt 

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## konahoss90 (20. August 2011)

Kaum 100km gefahren, manch einer besitzt seins noch gar nicht, aber siehe da, das neue Strive 2012 gibts auch schon zu bewundern. Ausstattungsmäßig wohl n 8.0 ?


----------



## sirios (20. August 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Kaum 100km gefahren, manch einer besitzt seins noch gar nicht, aber siehe da, das neue Strive 2012 gibts auch schon zu bewundern. Ausstattungsmäßig wohl n 8.0 ?



Die Farbtupfer haben definitiv was . Mir hat das Strive im Rob J Design mit dem weißen Dekor auch recht gut gefallen. Ich denke ich werd mir sowas vom Werbefritzen plotten lassen und meins modifizieren


----------



## jarly (20. August 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hab grad eben durch Zufall mal nochmal die Tüte durchgesehen, die beim Bike dabei ist wo sich die komplette Dokumentation und Schrauben sowie ISCG Platte für die Hammerschmitt befinden. Da war noch ne kleine Tüte mit der Aufschrift "Needle Bearing". Da drin befand sich ne Hülse, zwei schwarze Ringe und ne schwarze Hülse. Habt ihr auch so ne Tüte? Ich hab die Vermutung, dass die Lagerhülse bei mir direkt getauscht wurde. Deswegen hab ich vielleicht auch kein Knacken oder Spiel?



Bei mir ist auch so ein Tütchen dabei, ist definitiv die untere Dämpferlagerung.
Allerdings wundert mich das da meines eines der ersten ausgelieferten (7.0) ist und zu der Zeit das Thema noch gar ned so aktuell war.

Noch ein Tip, kauft euch alle mindestens noch eine Schraube die das Schaltauge hält, die hats mir am Mittwoch im Bikepark zerfetzt ( das geht leider sehr sehr leicht) wenn die
hinüber ist, fährst damit keinen Meter mehr.
Ist eine M8x1 ca 37mm lang und hat normal kein Bikeshop spontan auf Lager, also entweder selbst eine stabilere bauen mit dem Risiko dass dann das Schaltauge kaputt ist oder immer eine dabei haben.


----------



## ticris (20. August 2011)

jarly schrieb:


> Noch ein Tip, kauft euch alle mindestens noch eine Schraube die das Schaltauge hält, die hats mir am Mittwoch im Bikepark zerfetzt ( das geht leider sehr sehr leicht)...



Die Schraube hat eine Sollbruchstelle. Schaltauge und Schraube scheinen zur Syntace x-12 zu gehören (sehen identisch aus) und müssten eigentlich bei einem guten BikeShop zu bekommen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiero (20. August 2011)




----------



## monkey10 (20. August 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Die Schraube hat eine Sollbruchstelle. Schaltauge und Schraube scheinen zur Syntace x-12 zu gehören (sehen identisch aus) und müssten eigentlich bei einem guten BikeShop zu bekommen sein.



Da das Schaltauge/System sehr wahrscheinlich das gleiche ist wie beim Torque ein nützlicher Beitrag bzw Link zu dem Thema:



			
				monkey10 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schaltauge gleicht dem von Syntace (und auch z.B. von Cube), jedoch ist das Gewinde des Canyon-X12-Schaltauges nicht dasselbe wie jenes von Syntace od. Cube.
> 
> Bei mir ist bisher wie vorgesehen 2x die Schaltaugenschraube abgerissen, das Schaltauge blieb unversehrt (nur die innere Feder des Schaltwerks musste ich einmal wieder einhängen). Da ich nur eine Schaltaugenschraube mit dem Torque mitbestellt hatte, habe ich mich nach dem ersten Defekt nach Ersatz umsehen müssen. Das schnellste/einfachste war dann von einem Cube-Händler ein entsprechendes X12-Schaltauge mit Schaltaugenschraube zu kaufen ( 15,-). Zum einen verkauft Cube nur Schraube + Schaltauge, zum anderen hätte mir die Schraube alleine eh nichts gebracht, da sie nicht zum Gewinde das Canyon-Schaltauges kompatibel ist...
> 
> Fazit: Bestellt euch gleich ein paar Schaltaugenschrauben von Canyon. Die sind dort auch billiger als die original Syntace-Schrauben. Ich würde niemals ohne Reserve auf eine Tour fahren. Mir sind bereits 2 Schrauben in 4 Monaten abgerissen (technisch/verblocktes/verwinkeltes Gelände)



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8594831&postcount=2203


----------



## Chicane (21. August 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hab grad eben durch Zufall mal nochmal die Tüte durchgesehen, die beim Bike dabei ist wo sich die komplette Dokumentation und Schrauben sowie ISCG Platte für die Hammerschmitt befinden. Da war noch ne kleine Tüte mit der Aufschrift "Needle Bearing". Da drin befand sich ne Hülse, zwei schwarze Ringe und ne schwarze Hülse. Habt ihr auch so ne Tüte? Ich hab die Vermutung, dass die Lagerhülse bei mir direkt getauscht wurde. Deswegen hab ich vielleicht auch kein Knacken oder Spiel?



Canyon hat die Monarch Dämpfer direkt mit 2x 22,2x8 mm bekommen. Die unteren Buchsen (inkl. Gleitlager) wurden durch das Nadellager ersetzt, der Rest eben beigelegt.


----------



## derth (22. August 2011)

Habe heut auf nachfragen erfahren das scheinbar die Strive-Rahmen doch nicht zum Aufbau freigegeben sind, bzw das noch Messungen stattfinden.
Konnte also keine neue Lieferprognose für das Rad (KW32) bekommen. 
Das hatte sich im letzten Statement hier noch anders angehört. Es bleibt also spannend, auch wenn ich auf diese Art von Spannung gerne verzichte würde, angesichts des schönen Wetters die kommenden Tage. Mal sehen was sich noch tut.


----------



## H1llnippler (22. August 2011)

jarly schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch so ein Tütchen dabei, ist definitiv die untere Dämpferlagerung.
> Allerdings wundert mich das da meines eines der ersten ausgelieferten (7.0) ist und zu der Zeit das Thema noch gar ned so aktuell war.
> 
> Noch ein Tip, kauft euch alle mindestens noch eine Schraube die das Schaltauge hält, die hats mir am Mittwoch im Bikepark zerfetzt ( das geht leider sehr sehr leicht) wenn die
> ...



bei der Telefonischen Bestellung hat der freundliche mir geraten so eine schraube zusätzlich zu Ordern 






hanger 1012


----------



## jarly (23. August 2011)

Tja da waren wohl ein paar schlauer als ich.....

Aber einfach eine normaler 8er Schraube mit passender Distanzscheibe ( da der Kopf zu groß für die Flachsenkung ist) geht zur allergrößten Not auch.
Funktioniert sogar mit einer standart Dämpferschraube die haben normal auch einen 8er Durchmesser zwar nur eine 0.75er steigung aber bevor ma an ganzen Tag verschwendet investiert man danach lieber in ein neues Schaltauge


----------



## derth (23. August 2011)

Ob mein Rad nicht ausgeliefert wird weil ich ne Ersatzschraube mitbestellt habe, und die fehlt noch...


----------



## sirios (23. August 2011)

@derth: Sicher! Bei nem bekannten der auch ne neuen Golf bestellt hatte konnte der die Kiste nicht abholen, da noch der Satz Winterreifen fehlte den er mitbestellt hatte. Wohlgemerkt war der Abholtermin im Sommer...


----------



## Fell (23. August 2011)

Ich hatte auch erst nur das Schaltauge bestellen wollen. Aber der Mitarbeiter an der Hotline meinte, eigentlich würde die Schraube ausreichen, weil die zuerst an der Sollbruchstelle abreisen würde. Habe trotzdem das Auge auch mitbestellt. Sicher ist sicher ...  :-D


----------



## obmiT (23. August 2011)

derth schrieb:


> Ob mein Rad nicht ausgeliefert wird weil ich ne Ersatzschraube mitbestellt habe, und die fehlt noch...



Bei den Teilen gibts auf der Canyon Seite eine Verfügbarkeitsanzeige und der Schaltaugenbolzen ist Verfübar.

Bei mir hat sich bis jetzt auch noch nichts getan. Letzte Info war KW 34 und die ist ja noch . Statistisch gesehen müste ich Mittwochs oder Donnerstags was hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derth (24. August 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Bei den Teilen gibts auf der Canyon Seite eine Verfügbarkeitsanzeige und der Schaltaugenbolzen ist Verfübar.
> 
> Bei mir hat sich bis jetzt auch noch nichts getan. Letzte Info war KW 34 und die ist ja noch . Statistisch gesehen müste ich Mittwochs oder Donnerstags was hören.



Würde an deiner Stelle einfach heut oder morgen mal dort anrufen und nachhören,
vieleicht gibts ja neue und konkretere Informationen für die Wartenden.
Ich finde bei Canyon darf man ruhig wissen das man auf glühenden Kohlen sitzt und informiert werden möchte. Freundlich! nachfragen muss erlaubt sein.
Schreib dann mal was du rausbekommen hast.

Gruß
   derTH


----------



## Quellekatalog (24. August 2011)

jarly schrieb:


> Noch ein Tip, kauft euch alle mindestens noch eine Schraube die das Schaltauge hält, die hats mir am Mittwoch im Bikepark zerfetzt ( das geht leider sehr sehr leicht) wenn die
> hinüber ist, fährst damit keinen Meter mehr.
> Ist eine M8x1 ca 37mm lang und hat normal kein Bikeshop spontan auf Lager, also entweder selbst eine stabilere bauen mit dem Risiko dass dann das Schaltauge kaputt ist oder immer eine dabei haben.



Die Schaltauge/-schrauben-Kombination als labil zu bezeichnen finde ich übertrieben. Bin schon über 70.000 hm mit dem Torque (inkl. Bikepark, Alpine Touren etc.) gefahren und hatte bislang keine Probleme.Da ein Schaltauge immer mal kaputt gehen kann, habe ich auch auf Tour immer Ersatz mit. So kann es mir auf Tour nicht passieren, dass ich nicht ordentlich weiterfahren kann. 

Ebenso sollte man Ersatzschaltauge(n) und im Fall von X12, vor allem den Schraube auch im Urlaub mitnehmen. Nix unlustigeres als man ruiniert sich am ersten Tag das Schaltauge/-schrauben und kann dann nicht bzw. nicht mehr ordentlich biken

Schön wäre es von Canyon, wenn dieser eine Ersatzschraube im Rahmen integriert wäre wie bei Liteville, Norco etc.


----------



## Nailgun (24. August 2011)

Hab gerade eine sehr gute Nachricht von Canyon bekommen:

"zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.
Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL. ..."

Sollte also wie laut Angabe KW 35 bei mir ankommen. Sehr geil!


----------



## derth (24. August 2011)

Na das ist ja mal ne gute Nachricht.
Welches Modell in welcher Größe/Farbe hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## Nailgun (24. August 2011)

Ich hab das ES 8.0 Black in M. Jetzt ist grad die nächste Email gekommen:
"Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben."


----------



## monkey10 (24. August 2011)

Quellekatalog schrieb:


> Die Schaltauge/-schrauben-Kombination als labil zu bezeichnen finde ich Ã¼bertrieben. Bin schon Ã¼ber 70.000 hm mit dem Torque (inkl. Bikepark, Alpine Touren etc.) gefahren und hatte bislang keine Problemeâ¦



Hmm.. bin ebenso schon viel unterwegs gewesen mit meinem Alpinist. Habe aber schon 2 Schaltaugenschrauben abgerissen - und dabei wurde einmal das Gewinde eines Schaltauges zerstÃ¶rt

Ansich ja besser, als das Schaltwerk od. den Rahmen zu beschÃ¤digen. Da ich schnell einen Ersatz gebraucht hatte, habe ich mir notgedrungen ein X-12-Schaltauge inkl. Schraube von Cube organisiert.

Interessante Infos:

*Die Cube X12-Schaltaugenschraube (Nr. 136) wiegt 13g
Das Canyon X12-Schaltauge (Nr.21) inkl. Schraube wiegt 12g*

X12-Canyon-Schaltaugen Nr 21 mit Schraube:







X12-Cube-Schaltaugenschraube:






Cube vs Canyon X12-Schaltaugenschraube (siehe Sollbruchstelle):






Beide X12-Schaltaugen inkl versenkter Schaltaugenschrauben (siehe Sollbruchstelle):





Das die beiden Schaltaufen in etwa gleich viel wiegen, lÃ¤Ãt sich darauf schlieÃen, dass die X12-Schaltaugenschraube von Canyon ca 1-2g wiegt (Angaben +/- 1g mit der KÃ¼chenwaage gemessen). Die Sollbruchstelle an der Canyon-Schraube ist auch ausgeprÃ¤gter.


Das soll jetzt kein Leichtbau-Beitrag werden, aber vielleicht erklÃ¤rt das, warum eventuell Canyon X12-Schrauben/Schaltaugen schneller abreiÃen. Seit ich mit der Cube-Kombi unterwegs bin, hatte ich zwar schon Ã¶fters Kontakt mit dem Schaltwerk an Felsen/Ãsten, aber weder einen Abriss der Schraube noch Schaden des Schaltwerks.

Wie schon erwÃ¤hnt sind die die X12-Schaltaugenschrauben aufgrund unterschiedlicher Gewinde in den Schaltaugen untereinander nicht kompatibel.


----------



## Quellekatalog (24. August 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Hmm.. bin ebenso schon viel unterwegs gewesen mit meinem Alpinist. Habe aber schon 2 Schaltaugenschrauben abgerissen - und dabei wurde einmal das Gewinde eines Schaltauges zerstört: [/SIZE]



Interessant zu wissen, dh wenn man etwas robusteres will greift man auf Cube zurück. Weißt du, ob die Cube baugleich sind mit den Standard-X12-Schaltauge sowie Schaltaugenschraube? (Canyon scheint ja wie du schreibst hier abzuweichen). 

Blöd, dass es dir bisher so oft die Schraube gerissen ist. Meine Bruder hat meines Wissen nach 2 Saisonen noch keine kaputt gemacht.


----------



## monkey10 (24. August 2011)

Quellekatalog schrieb:


> Interessant zu wissen, dh wenn man etwas robusteres will greift man auf Cube zurück. Weißt du, ob die Cube baugleich sind mit den Standard-X12-Schaltauge sowie Schaltaugenschraube? (Canyon scheint ja wie du schreibst hier abzuweichen).



Meinst du mit "Standard-X12" die "Syntace-X12"? Wenn dem so ist, dann kann ich dir das leider nicht genau beantworten, da die 4 Händler in meiner Umgebung diese nicht vorrätig hatten. Darum hatte ich die Idee, eine X12 von Cube einzubauen (da diese Marke von 2 Händlern angeboten wird).

Cube verkauft aber nur die Schraube inkl Schaltaugen. Ob das jetzt daran liegt, dass auch die Cube-Teile nicht kompatibel zu Syntace ist, kann ich nur vermuten



Quellekatalog schrieb:


> Blöd, dass es dir bisher so oft die Schraube gerissen ist. Meine Bruder hat meines Wissen nach 2 Saisonen noch keine kaputt gemacht.



Die 2 Abrisse waren jeweils im sehr anspruchsvollen technischen verblocktem Gelände bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit. Beim ersten mal war die Linienwahl nicht perfekt, beim zweiten mal eine Erstbefahrung eines Klettersteigs (1.5 - A). Wahrscheinlich fährt der Flo einfach sauberer als ich


----------



## Quellekatalog (24. August 2011)

Ah scheinbar ist es mir zu heiß, genau meinte ob die Cube Teile gleich wie die Standard Syntace-X12 Teile sind. . 

Ja entweder fahren wir sauberer oder nicht so arge Sachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obmiT (24. August 2011)

Wie bekommt man die Schraube eigendlich raus wenn sie abgerissen ist?
Geht das Inbusloch bis ganz hinten ins Gewinde?


----------



## Ferdolino (24. August 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man die Schraube eigendlich raus wenn sie abgerissen ist?
> Geht das Inbusloch bis ganz hinten ins Gewinde?



Hab grad nachgeschaut. Das Inbusloch geht ganz durch, wird jedoch nach ca. einem halben cm kleiner.

Grüße!


----------



## obmiT (24. August 2011)

Dann könnte man zur Not die abgebrochene Schraube mit einem Inbus schienen.
Minitool und was zum Fixieren (Klebeband, Kabelbinder, Ersatzschlauch..) hat man ja meist dabei.


----------



## monkey10 (24. August 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man die Schraube eigendlich raus wenn sie abgerissen ist?
> Geht das Inbusloch bis ganz hinten ins Gewinde?



Ist an und für sich recht schlau gelöst. Hinter dem größeren, für die Befestigung der Schaltaugenschraube an das Schaltauge, Innensechskant befindet sich ein kleinerer durchgehender, der zu einem Standard-Inbus eines Mini-Tools passt.

Dadurch läßt sich der Schraubenrest recht einfach demontieren. Ohne dieses Feature wäre es IMHO "on-the-trail" nicht (einfach) möglich. 

Anbei ein paar Bilder (leider nur Handycam Qualität):






















obmiT schrieb:


> Dann könnte man zur Not die abgebrochene Schraube mit einem Inbus schienen.
> Minitool und was zum Fixieren (Klebeband, Kabelbinder, Ersatzschlauch..) hat man ja meist dabei.



Mit Kette kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Es benötigt schon etwas Kraft das Schaltauge an die Schraube zu befestigen (wenn man die Kette nicht abspannt). Mit vier Händen jedenfalls leichter als mit zwei


----------



## jarly (25. August 2011)

Quellekatalog schrieb:


> Interessant zu wissen, dh wenn man etwas robusteres will greift man auf Cube zurück. Weißt du, ob die Cube baugleich sind mit den Standard-X12-Schaltauge sowie Schaltaugenschraube? (Canyon scheint ja wie du schreibst hier abzuweichen).



Wenn´s ganz massiv sein soll einfach selbst eine machen wenn man die Möglichkeit hat. M8x1 ca 27 mm lang die vorher beschriebenen 37 sind zu lange. Dann reisst da nix mehr ab - ausser vielleicht dann as komplette Schaltwerk ....


----------



## Quellekatalog (25. August 2011)

Ich frage mich allerdings, ob es sinnvoll ist die Schraube Ã¼berstabil zu machen, also noch stabiler als bei Cube. Es hat ja einen Sinn, dass die Schraube brechen kann (bzw. bei ânormalenâ Schaltaugen sich dieses verbiegen kann) um wertvollere Teile vor BeschÃ¤digung zu schÃ¼tzenâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jarly (25. August 2011)

Das is auf alle Fälle richtig, standardmäßig würd ich auch nicht mit 
einer überdimensionierten Schraube rumfahren, da sonst der Zentrierbolzen bei einem Crash den Rahmen beschädigen kann.

Wenn ich aber auf einer längeren Tour unterwegs bin hab ich keine lust mehrere Schrauben mitzunehmen wenns blöd geht hast im Zweifelsfall eh immer eine zu wenig dabei .

Dann rein mit der stabilen Schraube und du bist die Sorgen los


----------



## obmiT (25. August 2011)

Gerad Canyon angerufen.
Mein 9er L (schwarz) kommt nicht mehr wie geplant in KW 34 sondern ziemlich sicher in KW 35.
 Es wurden noch "Nacharbeiten" an den Rahmen gemacht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. August 2011)

Quellekatalog schrieb:


> ...entweder fahren wir sauberer...


Glaube ich nicht. 

Hab bei der ersten Tragetour mitm Torque letztes Jahr auf den ersten paar Metern das Schaltwerk so gegen einen Felsen gedrückt, dass der Käfig verbogen war. (mit Hand einfach wieder ausgebogen)
Auch sonst hat das Schaltwerk schon öfter mal Fremdkontakt gehabt. 

Das Schaltauge hält...


----------



## Nailgun (26. August 2011)

Mein Strive kommt heute!!!!


----------



## Singletrailnarr (26. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen, mir ist bei meinem Canyon Strive (mein Bike  wirklich m"ein" geniales Bike) am Hinterrad eine Speiche gerissen. Ich brauche dringend zumindest eine Speiche samt Nippel für  eine Easton Haven MTB-Felge. Die genauen Daten habe ich als PDF angefügt. Ich nehme an, dieses Problem hatten andere Strivefahrer auch schon. Bei Canyon hab ich schon Speichen bestellt (Liefertermin zweite Septemberhälfte...sehr lustig!!). Hat da jemand welche in Reserve?Danke für eure rasche Antwort und liebe Grüße aus  Weyer
Walter


----------



## ticris (26. August 2011)

@Singletrailnarr

Hibike verkauft den Kram.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...696a5db8651/s/Easton-Ersatzspeiche-Haven.html

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p8688670f9459c33da1b918809dc7a6d9/s/Easton-Haven-Ersatznippel.html

allerdings leider nicht lagernd. ("Wir erwarten eine Lieferzeit von mindestens 2 Wochen.") Ob die schneller liefern können als Canyon ist wohl fraglich, aber du kannst ja mal nachfragen.


----------



## Nailgun (27. August 2011)

Hi Leute,

so gestern war es endlich soweit und mein Strive 8.0 M Black ist gekommen. Ich war verwundert dass sogar ich als MTB-Noob das Ding zusammenbauen konnte, meine ich jedenfalls dass alles soweit passt. So jetzt komm ich aber zu einem Problem. Die Elixir R passt bei mir irgendwie gar nicht. Meine Bremshebel sind ca 4cm von denk Lenkergriffen entfernt. Die Hinterradbremse lässt sich aber bis zum Griff durchziehen. Ist nicht so wie es sein sollte denk ich mal. Nach einer Rechere im Inet hab ich gelesen dass man bei der Elixir R den Druckpunkt nicht verstellen kann sondern nur den Abstand zwischen Hebel und Lenkergriff. Desweiteren hab ich gelesen, dass wenn die Hebel bis zu den Griffen zu ziehen sind, sich wahrscheinlich Luft in der Bremse befindet. Aber kann das sein? Ich meine das Bike ist gerade ein Paar Stunden alt....Was ratet Ihr mit?

Vielen Dank


----------



## zrider (27. August 2011)

Ich würde die Bremse mal entlüften!


----------



## daedara (28. August 2011)

War bei meiner Elixir auch so. Habe entlüftet, gemacht und getan. Leider ohne dem gewünschten Ergebnis. Hebel ließ sich bis zum Lenker durchziehen.

Deshalb bin ich einfach so gefahren. Und oh Wunder - nach ein paar km hat die Bremse super funktioniert. Habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass es sich hierbei um eine selbst nachstellende Bremse handelt... Wie das funktioniert - keine Ahnung.

Unterm Strich kann ich dir nur empfehlen ein paar km zu fahren - der Druckpunkt wird sich von selbst einstellen.


----------



## Nailgun (28. August 2011)

Hi 
ich komm gerade von meiner ersten Fahrt mit dem Bike zurück. Und ich kann nur sagen dass ich voll begeistert bin. Und das mit der Bremse hat sich jetzt auch erledigt. Ich werde aber trotzdem bald mal entlüften. Vielleicht bringts ja noch n bisschen was. Aber war echt geil heute!!!
Strive 8.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo80 (29. August 2011)

edit


----------



## mamo80 (29. August 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ...Die Elixir R passt bei mir irgendwie gar nicht. Meine Bremshebel sind ca 4cm von denk Lenkergriffen entfernt. Die Hinterradbremse lässt sich aber bis zum Griff durchziehen. Ist nicht so wie es sein sollte denk ich mal. Nach einer Rechere im Inet hab ich gelesen dass man bei der Elixir R den Druckpunkt nicht verstellen kann sondern nur den Abstand zwischen Hebel und Lenkergriff. Desweiteren hab ich gelesen, dass wenn die Hebel bis zu den Griffen zu ziehen sind, sich wahrscheinlich Luft in der Bremse befindet. Aber kann das sein? Ich meine das Bike ist gerade ein Paar Stunden alt....Was ratet Ihr mit?
> 
> Vielen Dank



ein freund von mir arbeitet in einem bikeshop und die müssen fast jede neue Elixir entlüften. kann ja nicht normal sein, hab selbst die CR und auch immer wieder verschiedene Druckpunkte. vor allem wenn man höher rauf fährt >2000m hat zumeist eine bremse so gut wie keine Bremsleistung. nach einer weile funzts dann zwar wieder, is aber nicht optimal wie ich finde...


----------



## Tom_H (29. August 2011)

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage zwischendurch, an die die schon ein Strive besitzen.... ich möchte von Nerve AM auf ein streive umsatteln, wie ist es von der Sitzposition? Aufrecht wie Torque oder wie gehabt Nerve? DANKE im voraus!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. August 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> hab selbst die CR und auch immer wieder verschiedene Druckpunkte. vor allem wenn man höher rauf fährt >2000m hat zumeist eine bremse so gut wie keine Bremsleistung. nach einer weile funzts dann zwar wieder, is aber nicht optimal wie ich finde...


Genau DAS (was ja anscheinend ein Serienproblem der Bremse ist) hat mich davon abgehalten, meine zickige The One durch eine Elixir zu ersetzen. Bei Bremsen gibts einfach keine Ausreden und Kompromisse, die Teile müssen funktionieren und zwar immer und berechenbar.


----------



## swoosh999 (29. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Genau DAS (was ja anscheinend ein Serienproblem der Bremse ist) hat mich davon abgehalten, meine zickige The One durch eine Elixir zu ersetzen. Bei Bremsen gibts einfach keine Ausreden und Kompromisse, die Teile müssen funktionieren und zwar immer und berechenbar.



..und genau dieser druckpunktverlust hat zu meinen abgang geführt.
erst nachdem ich die CR entlüftet habe, geht sie nun brauchbar.
wobei die druckpunktverstellung eh ein witz ist..bei kpl. eingedrehter schraube ist der leerweg schon enorm. da war meine alte RX doch was anderes, doch die hat mich auch im stich gelassen (geberkolben), so dass ich keine formula mehr mag


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. August 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> wobei die druckpunktverstellung eh ein witz ist..bei kpl. eingedrehter schraube ist der leerweg schon enorm.


Selber Mist bei meiner The One... perfekt entlüftet und Druckpunkt auf Anschlag, aber trotzdem ein viel zu großer Hebelweg.
Die Bremse (die hintere) ist mir vor einigen Wochen in Flims auf dem 1100Hm "Never End" Trail komplett ausgefallen - war weniger witzig, nur mit der Vorderbremse die teils recht steilen und auch noch matschigen Streckenabschnitte runter zu kommen  Da hat sie es sich endgültig verscherzt.


----------



## obmiT (29. August 2011)

Kann es sein dass die einfachen Elixir (Elixir three) für die Vorderradbremse einen kleineren Zylinder haben.
Bei dem Rad von meinem Vater geht die hintere Bremse normal aber bei der Vorderen hab ich mit 3 Fingern so fest wie möglich gezogen und das Hinterrad wollte nicht mal leichter werden. (noch Abstand vom Bremshebel zum Griff und fühlt sich nicht weich)
Könnte da entlüften helfen? 
Hab ja noch MINDESTENS einen Tag wo ich Strivelos bin und an fremden Rädern schrauben kann.


----------



## nakNAK (29. August 2011)

hab das gleiche an miener CR. hebel ganz auf und muss bis zum lenker ziehen. wenn ich die hebel weite verringer kann ich gar net mehr bremsen. ist schon etwas schlecht.


----------



## piotty (30. August 2011)

hallo leute,
bin die ganze zeit am strivefred lesen und frage mich die ganze zeit, wieviele strives eigentlich verkauft worden sind? beim lesen hab ich das gefühl es sind so 50 stück verkauft worden. aber kann das so sein? weiß jemand mehr? 
will mir auch einen zulegen. kommt der 2012 mit kashima fox? na ja, also laß uns biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (30. August 2011)

piotty schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> bin die ganze zeit am strivefred lesen und frage mich die ganze zeit, wieviele strives eigentlich verkauft worden sind? beim lesen hab ich das gefühl es sind so 50 stück verkauft worden. aber kann das so sein? weiß jemand mehr?
> will mir auch einen zulegen. kommt der 2012 mit kashima fox? na ja, also laß uns biken.



denkst du jeder der ein strive hat ist automatisch im ibc


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. August 2011)

piotty schrieb:


> bin die ganze zeit am strivefred lesen und frage mich die ganze zeit, wieviele strives eigentlich verkauft worden sind? beim lesen hab ich das gefÃ¼hl es sind so 50 stÃ¼ck verkauft worden. aber kann das so sein?


Glaubst du, dass JEDER, der ein Strive gekauft hat hier im IBC ist und das in diesem Thread gepostet hat...?

â¬: ups, zu langsam


----------



## zwecky (30. August 2011)

piotty schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> bin die ganze zeit am strivefred lesen und frage mich die ganze zeit, wieviele strives eigentlich verkauft worden sind? beim lesen hab ich das gefühl es sind so 50 stück verkauft worden. aber kann das so sein? weiß jemand mehr?
> will mir auch einen zulegen. kommt der 2012 mit kashima fox? na ja, also laß uns biken.



Schau mal hier

https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/eban...24bd299d5&fts_search_list.destHistoryId=60185

und hier

http://produktmanager-wiki.de/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=wettbewerber:canyon

Bei ca. 60.000 verkauften Rädern in 2008 (und ich gehe mal davon aus dass nach der Krise 2011 besser ist als 2008) ist doch mit etwas mehr als 50 Strives zu rechnen  !


----------



## obmiT (30. August 2011)

Als ich meins bestellt hab waren so 70 in meiner Farbe und größe vorhanden.
In der Woche danach war alles ausverkauft.


----------



## Frypan (31. August 2011)

piotty schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> bin die ganze zeit am strivefred lesen und frage mich die ganze zeit, wieviele strives eigentlich verkauft worden sind? beim lesen hab ich das gefühl es sind so 50 stück verkauft worden. aber kann das so sein? weiß jemand mehr?
> will mir auch einen zulegen. kommt der 2012 mit kashima fox? na ja, also laß uns biken.



Guckst du hier: Canyon Eurobike
Kashima gibt's erst im Topmodell. Toxo hat mir jedoch mitgeteilt, dass nach der Eurobike Low-Friction Dichtungen für alle 36er vorhanden sind, die das Ansprechverhalten nahe an das Kashima-Niveau bringen sollen

Mann bin ich froh noch ein 2011er Strive bekommen zu haben wenn ich mir die 2012er Farben so ansehe...


----------



## Quellekatalog (31. August 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Guckst du hier: Canyon Eurobike
> Kashima gibt's erst im Topmodell. Toxo hat mir jedoch mitgeteilt, dass nach der Eurobike Low-Friction Dichtungen für alle 36er vorhanden sind, die das Ansprechverhalten nahe an das Kashima-Niveau bringen sollen



Hoffentlich sind die Dichtungen besser den Dreck draußen als an den bisherigen 40er und 36er Fit-Kartuschen. Schöne Abriebe an den Standrohre waren bei bislang die Folge bei meiner Gabel und einiger die mein Händler eingeschickt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (31. August 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Mann bin ich froh noch ein 2011er Strive bekommen zu haben wenn ich mir die 2012er Farben so ansehe...



Ja, das 2012er Rahmendesign gefällt mir (mit Ausnahme der Tourque-Modelle) überhaupt nicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sieht mir zu sehr nach Votec/Cube/Ghost aus.


----------



## Frypan (31. August 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ja, das 2012er Rahmendesign gefällt mir (mit Ausnahme der Tourque-Modelle) überhaupt nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jau, und kein bisschen Stealth-Bomber mehr


----------



## ticris (31. August 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Mann bin ich froh noch ein 2011er Strive bekommen zu haben wenn ich mir die 2012er Farben so ansehe...



Ich ebenso! Dieses komische 2-farbige Rahmendesign ist wiklich zum :kotz:. Dazu noch große Schrift auf dem Unterrohr? Wozu? Damit die Stockente (Nordic Walker), die man übfahren hat, lesen kann mit was für einem Modell sie erwischt wurde? Diese Idee fand ich schon letztes Jahr bei Radon Sch....


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Toxo hat mir jedoch mitgeteilt, dass nach der Eurobike Low-Friction Dichtungen fÃ¼r alle 36er vorhanden sind, die das Ansprechverhalten nahe an das Kashima-Niveau bringen sollen


Oha, Einlippen-Dichtungen mit noch weniger Reibung? Dann kann man die Gabeln in Zukunft wohl nach 1/4 Jahr zum Service schicken, weil das SchmierÃ¶l nur noch ne MatschbrÃ¼he ist  Na Toxo wird sich freuen, noch mehr leicht verdiente $$$ durch Servicearbeiten mit fast Null Materialkosten...

Und nebenbei: Kashima Ã¤ndert an der spÃ¼rbaren Reibung GAR NICHTS, das ist ein reiner Marketing-Gag zur Steigerung des Haben-wollen-Sabberflusses bei potentiellen Kunden und ein weiterer Grund noch mehr Asche fÃ¼r eh schon weit Ã¼berteuerte Produkte zu verlangen. Und dass das voll einschlÃ¤gt, sieht man ja an den vielen Leuten im Forum, die total geil auf die Teile sind. 




Quellekatalog schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sind die Dichtungen besser den Dreck drauÃen als an den bisherigen 40er und 36er Fit-Kartuschen. SchÃ¶ne Abriebe an den Standrohre waren bei bislang die Folge bei meiner Gabel und einiger die mein HÃ¤ndler eingeschickt hatâ¦.


Tja, sie kÃ¶nnten ja auch einfach RICHTIGE Dichtungen bauen und nicht so einen Mist auf dem technischen Stand von vor 15 Jahren. Lieber die Standrohre toll beschichten, das bringt viel mehr (verkaufte Gabeln) 




ticris schrieb:


> Dazu noch groÃe Schrift auf dem Unterrohr? Wozu?


Weils einfach unnormal geil aussieht  ...finde ich jedenfalls beim FRX - das ist das Einzige der 2012er Modelle, das mich interessiert  Und da passt mMn prÃ¤chtig!


----------



## Frypan (31. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Oha, Einlippen-Dichtungen mit noch weniger Reibung? Dann kann man die Gabeln in Zukunft wohl nach 1/4 Jahr zum Service schicken, weil das Schmieröl nur noch ne Matschbrühe ist  Na Toxo wird sich freuen, noch mehr leicht verdiente $$$ durch Servicearbeiten mit fast Null Materialkosten...
> 
> Und nebenbei: Kashima ändert an der spürbaren Reibung GAR NICHTS, das ist ein reiner Marketing-Gag zur Steigerung des Haben-wollen-Sabberflusses bei potentiellen Kunden und ein weiterer Grund noch mehr Asche für eh schon weit überteuerte Produkte zu verlangen. Und dass das voll einschlägt, sieht man ja an den vielen Leuten im Forum, die total geil auf die Teile sind.
> 
> ...



 Der Fox Hater...

Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass die Beschichtung das Verhalten grundlegend verändert.
Die neuen Dichtungen reduzieren das Losbrechmoment der Gabel jedoch deutlich spürbar...

Ich habe ja mittlerweile mitbekommen, dass du eine gewisse Affinität zu RS Gabel hast; das Problem ist aber, dass RS es leider noch nicht geschafft hat ein ebenso einfaches, wie auch zuverlässiges Verstellsystem wie F entwickeln.
Und da ich keine Lust habe vor jeder Abfahrt 2 Minuten zu "kurbeln" um meine Gabel abzusenken schicke ich meine Gabel halt während der Garantiezeit in den Service...

Nach Ablauf der Garantie kann man ja auch selbst Hand anlegen...

Und immer schön locker bleiben und den Blutdruck schonen, Fox wird seine Vermarktungsstrategien nicht auf Grund deiner "Enthüllungen" überdenken


----------



## greg12 (31. August 2011)

was auffällt bei den 2012 strives ist erstens die neue farbgebung- nicht mal schlecht und weg vom schwarzen einerlei- und zweitens die neuen dämpfer, durchgängig fox allerdings mit der xxv luftkammer. ob das gut geht??
rauscht der hinterbau jetzt schon mit der kleineren kammer durch den fw ohne endprogression, was passiert wohl mit einer noch größeren und damit noch lineareren kennlinie?? oder wurde die hinterbauanlenkung geändert?? 
oder hat das marketing sich durchgesetzt - xxv klingt doch wesentlich mächtiger als xv...


----------



## sirios (31. August 2011)

Ich bedaure in keinster Weise bei dem 7.0 MJ 2011 zugeschlagen zu haben. Ich bin auch mal gespannt wie das sich mit den RP2 XXV Dämpfern verhält. Bin ganz froh, dass ich den Monarch hab, der funzt für mich erste Sahne . Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass die Fox Gabel im neuen 7er eindeutig ne Verschlechterung ist. Die is ja praktisch nur das "Kassengestell" von Fox. Ich denke die Lyrik war da mit ihren vielfältigen Setupmöglichkeiten und auch mit dem 2Step im Vorteil.


----------



## greg12 (31. August 2011)

da hast su absolut recht! die lyrik ist der fox van sicher überlegen!
aber fox ist schon gut für den markenhype und damit die verkaufszahlen. egal ob das produkt gut ist oder nicht. auch die sun ringle laufräder deuten eher auf einen gewichts und qualitätssprung nach unten hin. aber irgendwie muss man den preis trotz fox ja halten können....


----------



## sirios (31. August 2011)

Mit den momentanen Details/Daten halte ich das 7er für ein deutlich schlechteres Gesamtpaket. Dieses Jahr gabs DT Swiss Laufräder, die Lyrik und den Monarch. Nächstes MJ dann nur noch die VAN, den RP2 XXV und die Sun Ringlé Laufräder. Hauptsache man konnte noch ne Reverb einbauen . Den Preis der Reverb hätte man ruhig auf die anderen Komponenten aufteilen können.

 Es wundert mich auch warum sogar im neuen 9.0 nur ein RP2 verbaut wird anstatt wie zuvor ein RP23.

Ich bin ja mal auf die Preise gespannt, vielleicht passt es ja dann wieder


----------



## greg12 (31. August 2011)

naja ob rp2 oder rp23 macht nun funktionell nicht den riesen unterschied. 
wichtig wäre eine ordentliche dem hinterbau angepasste abstimmung, und das darf man mit dem xxv dämpfer bezweifeln.... 
aber in summe wird die ausstattung mal wieder abgespeckt, die preise werden wohl bleiben oder leicht anziehen.
bestätigt nur den trend der letzten jahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radonpiranha (31. August 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> was auffällt bei den 2012 strives ist erstens die neue farbgebung- nicht mal schlecht und weg vom schwarzen einerlei- und zweitens die neuen dämpfer, durchgängig fox allerdings mit der xxv luftkammer. ob das gut geht??
> rauscht der hinterbau jetzt schon mit der kleineren kammer durch den fw ohne endprogression, was passiert wohl mit einer noch größeren und damit noch lineareren kennlinie?? oder wurde die hinterbauanlenkung geändert??
> oder hat das marketing sich durchgesetzt - xxv klingt doch wesentlich mächtiger als xv...



Die Farbe spielt ja keine rolle aber auch ich habe mich gewundert als ich XXV gelesen habe ! Wenn nicht's an der Anlenkung geändert wurde (wovon man ausgehen kann), dann wird das 2012er Strive noch schneller durch den Federweg "knallen"!  

PS: Meins war jetzt zum 3. mal in Reparatur wegen Knacken und Knarzen! Momentan habe ich "noch" nur ein Knacken beim draufsetzen. Auf eine 4. Reparatur hab ich kein bock (obwohl es "das" perfekte bike für mich ist, und werde vllt. den Tausch gegen ein Torque Alpinist oder Trailflow verlangen und muss leider abstriche meiner Traumkomponenten eingehen und vielleicht umbauen. Sollte ich es aber behalten, werde ich mir noch nen DHX Air einbauen (der neue ist durch den Kashima-wahnsinn übertrieben zu teuer) also ein 2011er, weil ich einfach die kennlinie etwas ändern möchte und wie es beim DHX Air Bekannt ist einen soften Mittleren Federweg (anstatt dauersoft)


----------



## greg12 (31. August 2011)

wenn man diese übersetzungkennlinie betrachtet wird deutlich, das ein progressiver dämpfer notwendig ist um ein durchrauschen zu vermeiden. anfangs ist die kennlinie leicht progressiv zum ende hin wird sie degressiv. in summe kann man aber trotzdem eher von einer relativ linearen kenlinie sprechen. also linear + linearer dämpferkennlinie vom xxv rp2 ergibt --???? 
(mancher lv 301 nutzer wäre über eine derartige linearität des dämpfers froh....)


----------



## swoosh999 (31. August 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> PS: Meins war jetzt zum 3. mal in Reparatur wegen Knacken und Knarzen!



kann man nicht beim 2ten fehlgeschlagenen reparaturversuch vom kaufvertrag zurücktreten ?!


----------



## sirios (31. August 2011)

nein! der Händler hat drei Versuche der Nachbesserung. Danach kann eine Wandlung durchgesetzt werden. Es muss sich bei der Nachbesserung aber dreimal um denselben Fehler handeln.


----------



## Hiero (31. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hat denn schon jemand seinen Monarch mit dem HV Luftkammertuning ausgestattet/ausprobiert? Damit sollte es doch möglich sein, ein Durchrauschen zu verhindern!?!
ciao


----------



## swoosh999 (1. September 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> nein! der Händler hat drei Versuche der Nachbesserung. Danach kann eine Wandlung durchgesetzt werden. Es muss sich bei der Nachbesserung aber dreimal um denselben Fehler handeln.



das bike von Radonpiranha war bisher 3mal in der reparatur wegen knacken und knarzen...von daher könnte er den vertrag wandeln ?!


----------



## sirios (1. September 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> das bike von Radonpiranha war bisher 3mal in der reparatur wegen knacken und knarzen...von daher könnte er den vertrag wandeln ?!



soweit mir bewusst, ja!


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. September 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Der Fox Hater...


Einspruch!  Ich habe nichts gegen die Teile, ich finde nur, dass das ganz einfache Brot & Butter Federelemente sind, in den meisten Fällen den Konkurrenzprodukten technisch unterlegen, dafür aber extrem teuer und ungerechtfertigt in den Himmel gehypet. Ganz besonders das unnötige Kashima, weil alle nur Bling-Bling Optik wollen, die teuer aussieht...




Frypan schrieb:


> Die neuen Dichtungen reduzieren das Losbrechmoment der Gabel jedoch deutlich spürbar...


Wieso DAS überhaupt möglich bzw. nötig ist, will mir nicht so recht einleuchten... die alten Dichtungen taugen eh schon nicht viel und dichten schlecht ab - wo soll da bitte reduzierbare Reibung "versteckt" sein  vor allem ohne die Dichtwirkung noch mehr zu verschlechtern!? Meine Lyrik hat im Gegensatz zur Fox 4 (!!) Dichtlippen statt nur 1 und die hat selbst wenn sie ne Weile im Keller stand kein spürbares Losbrechmoment - mit vernünftigen Dichtungen und ohne Kashima  ...also was macht Fox da so massiv falsch? 




Frypan schrieb:


> Ich habe ja mittlerweile mitbekommen, dass du eine gewisse Affinität zu RS Gabel hast; das Problem ist aber, dass RS es leider noch nicht geschafft hat ein ebenso einfaches, wie auch zuverlässiges Verstellsystem wie F entwickeln.
> Und da ich keine Lust habe vor jeder Abfahrt 2 Minuten zu "kurbeln" um meine Gabel abzusenken schicke ich meine Gabel halt während der Garantiezeit in den Service...


Damit hast du dich gerade entlarvt, dass du noch nie in deinem Leben eine U-Turn Gabel in der Hand hattest...!  Ich senke meine Gabel wenn ich normal gemütlich drehe in <10 Sek. ab, das Drehen geht ohne nennenswerten Widerstand mit einem sehr handlichen Drehknopf, Absenken geht beim Fahren, nur zum Hochdrehen muss man die Gabel entlasten. Das Geschwätz über das angeblich lästige und eeeeewige Gekurbel (es sind 6,5 Umdrehungen = 13 mal drehen) ist schlicht und einfach Schwachsinn. Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass das Talas-System mit dem furchtbar unhandlichen Drehknopf mit hohem Widerstand + Lenker drücken/ziehen da DEUTLICH einfacher und schneller zu bedienen ist? Von den meilenweiten unterschieden bei der Performance mal ganz zu schweigen. Und nenne mir bitte mal ein Verstellsystem, das annähernd genau so zuverlässig ist wie U-Turn...! 
Mene RS-Affinität kommt nicht von ungefähr... meine erste Lyrik (Erstserie) war eine 2-Step der "alten Schule" - nur Ausfälle, nichts hat funktioniert. Zusätzlich noch funktionslöse Dämpfungsverstellung und Buchsenspiel out of the box (bei den Garantie-Tauschgabeln). Ich habe lange nach Alternativen zu RS gesucht. Die Probleme sind mittlerweile alle Geschichte und die Gabeln funktionieren einwandfrei - sogar das 2-Step! Also selbst bei der Luft-Absenkungs-Variante gibt es keine Argumente mehr pro Fox. Das Einzige, was mir bei RS fehlte, war die absenkbare 180er, da war mir die Totem 2-Step einfach zu schwer (3kg ), aber auch da haben sie ja für 2012 nachgebessert: Totem Dualposition Air <2,7kg. Wobei ich da lieber bei der zuverlässigen und besser ansprechenden Stahlfeder bleibe, ist ja zum Glück bei der Lyrik recht einfach selbst zu bauen und wiegt nur knapp über 2,4kg  Letztendlich bin ich extrem froh, damals bei der Lyrik geblieben zu sein.




Frypan schrieb:


> Und immer schön locker bleiben und den Blutdruck schonen, Fox wird seine Vermarktungsstrategien nicht auf Grund deiner "Enthüllungen" überdenken


Ich rege mich darüber keineswegs auf, ich lache höchstens die Leute aus, die auf den Mist reinfallen 




sirios schrieb:


> nein! der Händler hat drei Versuche der Nachbesserung. Danach kann eine Wandlung durchgesetzt werden. Es muss sich bei der Nachbesserung aber dreimal um denselben Fehler handeln.


3 Versuche: korrekt. Immer der gleiche Fehler: nicht korrekt!


----------



## obmiT (1. September 2011)

> Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Bike entschieden haben.
> Leider müssen wir Sie heute darüber informieren, dass Ihr bestelltes Strive ES 9.0 aufgrund
> des enormen Aufkommens und saisonbedingter Engpässe in unserer Montage  voraussichtlich Ende der 36. Kalenderwoche an Sie versendet werden kann.
> Ich werde Ihren Auftrag weiterhin beobachten, Sie erhalten eine E-Mail, sobald Ihr Strive ES 9.0 an DHL übergeben wird.
> Wir bitten die Verzögerung zu entschuldigen und hoffen, Sie freuen sich auf Ihr bestelltes Bike.



Na toll. Dann kommts wenn ich im Urlaub bin. Wielang lagert DHL das denn bevor dies zurück schicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mm70 (1. September 2011)

hab grad auch wieder mal eine lieferverzögerungsanzeige bekommen.

ESX 9.0 SL (schwarz, L) bestellt im Februar.

KW 26, dann 29, dann 32, und seit heute ist´s die KW 37, einzig dass ich nicht informiert wurde find ich etwas schwach, musste nachfragen.

geahnt hab ich das ja eh schon im februar ...

im sommer ist´s eh zu nass zum biken


----------



## zrider (1. September 2011)

Man kann das Paket innerhalb von 7 Tagen im Paketshop abholen.


----------



## Radonpiranha (1. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 3 Versuche: korrekt. Immer der gleiche Fehler: nicht korrekt!



Bist du dir da sicher ? Ich glaube auch das es der gleiche Fehler sein muss!


----------



## GeorgeP (1. September 2011)

Alles so nicht richtig mit der wandlung.

Richtig ist die zahl 3 und es muß sich um den selben fehler handeln.

1.Versuch. Auslieferung des produkt ohne mangel
2.versuch 1 nachbesserung des mangel
3.versuch (letzter) 2 nachbessrung des mangels

Danach kann man auf eine wandlung bestehen.


ich wundere mich gerade wie man 7 monate auf ein bike warten kann und wenn es kommt ist es schon das vorjahresmodel weil schon die 2012 modelle in den startlöchern stehen.

Sorry so toll kann kein bike sein

Cheers
George


----------



## mm70 (1. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ich wundere mich gerade wie man 7 monate auf ein bike warten kann und wenn es kommt ist es schon das vorjahresmodel weil schon die 2012 modelle in den startlöchern stehen.
> 
> ...



wenn ich in 2 wochen ein 2012 strive kriegen kann, dann nehm ich das auch - leider spielt sich das nicht.

und ja, die vorfreude ich die schönste  - und die "warte" monate werden ja nicht mir warten verbracht sondern mit spass mit anderen bikes.


----------



## GeorgeP (1. September 2011)

was mich am meisten stören würde, ich zahle für das vorjahres model das selbe wie für das 2012 model.

Bei anderen herstellern gibt es wenigstens so kurz vor dem modelwechsel 15% 

Und was macht Canyon ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mm70 (1. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> was mich am meisten stören würde, ich zahle für das vorjahres model das selbe wie für das 2012 model.
> 
> Bei anderen herstellern gibt es wenigstens so kurz vor dem modelwechsel 15%
> 
> Und was macht Canyon ?



andere hersteller schlagen die 15 % halt vorher mehr drauf und tun sich dann mit rabatten auch leichter - ich persönlich find die canyon preispolitik schon ok.

und nein, erfolgsmodelle gibts auch bei keinem anderen anbieter mit rabatt, sondern die sind dort meist auch schon lang ausverkauft.


----------



## obmiT (1. September 2011)

Die Mail gabs auch erst auf Nachfrage.
Letzte Woche hies es ja es kommt diese Woche und weil ich nix gehört hab hab ich mal am frühen Nachmittag angerufen. (da kommt man auch sofort durch und die Leute nehmen sich irgendwie gefühlt mehr Zeit)

Auf die Anfrage kahm die Mail als Antwort.

Ich hab in KW 19 (NEUNZEHN!!!!!!!!) bestellt. Sollte KW 24 kommen.
Muste dann neu Bestellen weil Canyon bei der Bestellung was verdödelt hat. L Bestellt M wollten sie schicken. (also von 8.0 zum 9.0 + Geld nachschieben)
dann  KW 26-> KW 28 -> KW32-> KW 34-> KW35 -> KW 36
Zudem gibts keine Goldene Schrift sondern Weiße.
Und mein Geld hat Canyon auch schon seit KW 24.


----------



## GeorgeP (1. September 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Die Mail gabs auch erst auf Nachfrage.
> Letzte Woche hies es ja es kommt diese Woche und weil ich nix gehört hab hab ich mal am frühen Nachmittag angerufen. (da kommt man auch sofort durch und die Leute nehmen sich irgendwie gefühlt mehr Zeit)
> 
> Auf die Anfrage kahm die Mail als Antwort.
> ...


 
ich würde zurücktreten, das grenzt an verars.. ung


----------



## obmiT (1. September 2011)

Anrufen werd ich morgen früh sowiso. 
Mindestens Lieferadresse ändern.

Dann nochmal meine ganze Bestellhistorie erzählen.
Vll wird mein Rad in der Reihe etwas weiter vor gehängt da ja der wirkliche Bestelltermin viel früher war. 

"saisonbedingter Engpässe in unserer Montage" = paar Leute sind im Urlaub oder im Sommer ist mehr zu tun als im Winter.
Aber das kommt ja nicht plötzlich, das läst sich ja schon im vorraus berechnen also ist das immer um eine Woche weiter verschieben ein gemeiner Trick. Wenn man gleich eine 4 Wochen Verspätung am Stück gesagt bekomm dann Stornieren bestimmt einige. Bei einer Woche sagt man sich "das bischen warte ich noch ab"

Für Verspätete Lieferrungen wegen Tornados und Lieferstops wegen bedenken hab ich ja nix das kann ja passieren. Aber die firmeninternen gemachten Fehler muss man vermeiden und wenn sie passieren dann gibts immer einen Weg das irgendwie intern umzumodeln dass das irgendwie doch zur beidigen zufriedenheit klappt. Außer man macht zu viele Fehler


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Richtig ist die zahl 3 und es muß sich um den selben fehler handeln.
> 
> 1.Versuch. Auslieferung des produkt ohne mangel
> 2.versuch 1 nachbesserung des mangel
> ...


Na gut, bei mir wars bei mir damals genau genommen rechtlich nicht korrekt... 3 x Nachbesserung, nicht immer der gleiche Fehler, nach (äußerst) nachdringlicher Forderung wurde die Wandlung trotzdem gewährt...


----------



## tspanni (2. September 2011)

hab heute festgestellt dass nach höchstens 200km bereits das obere lager in der 270° box kaputt ist. werde es einschicken und reparieren lassen. bikeurlaub wird vermutlich nix mehr. Gottseidank ist Eurobike da kann man sich gleich mal umkucken. Scheint ja nicht das erste mal zu sein dass die Lager so früh draufgehen


----------



## obmiT (2. September 2011)

Kaputt heißt?
Zerbrochen?
Wackelt?
Quitscht?
Knarzt?


----------



## bloodyludy (2. September 2011)

tspanni schrieb:


> Scheint ja nicht das erste mal zu sein dass die Lager so früh draufgehen



Ja, weil die Lager ersten bikes mit 7Nm anstatt mit 2Nm angezogen wurden.
Das sollte man unbedingt nachholen..."preload gently with 2Nm!" steht nicht umsonst auf den neuen Abdeckkappen.
Des Weiteren soll es Probleme mit der 270°-Box geben. Da läuft auch eine Garantieaktion meines Wissens.






Bezüglich Spiel im unteren Dämpferlager:
RADIALES Spiel (also rauf runter, etc.) nennt man Lagerluft und die hat fast jedes Lager. Ich hab das auch (nach ca. 300-400km), habe es Canyon mitgeteilt und es soll ausgetauscht werden beim Service. Ich kann aber trotzdem noch fahren (das bestätigte mir Canyon sogar schriftlich) und merke davon im Betrieb absolut gar nix!

AXIALES Spiel (also links rechts) ist bauartbedingt. Ein Nadellager kann KEINE seitlichen Kräfte aufnehmen (eine Nadelbuchse auch nur einen Bruchteil der radialen Kraft). Da das Lager zusätzliche seitliche Dichtelemente (elastisch!) hat läßt sich das Lager unten inklusive Dämpfer seitlich bewegen. ein spürbares Spiel ist hier ok, sind es Millimeter sollte man sich Gedanken machen, da eventuell Schmutz eindringen kann, wenn die Dichtelemente nicht mehr sauber anliegen. Dazu breitere Distanzen verwenden.


Bezüglich KNACKSEN, KNACKEN:
Das geht an alle ES9.0 Besitzer mit XX Kassette! Das Ding abziehen, Freilaufkörper und die kleinen Stege zwischen größtem Kettenblatt (alu) und 2tem (Stahl) einfetten. Dann wieder mit korrektem Moment (sofern Möglich) anziehen. Bei mir hat das bei jeder Umdrehung geklimpert wie die Sau!
Falls der Freilauf  der Haven abgeht, keine Sorge...das ist normal (hab mich auch gewundert beim 1. Mal). 
Beim Aufstecken am besten die Dichtung erst auf den Freilaufkörper vorsichtig aufdrücken, den sitz kontrollieren und dann gemeinsam in die Nabe stecken. Verbleibt die Dichtung in der nabe verletzen die Sperrklinken die Dichtlippe u.U. beim einschieben!

Gruß
Ludwig


----------



## obmiT (2. September 2011)

Und gegens Knaxen auch mal die  Filmchen von www.bike-tv.cc ansehen. (Suchbegriff Störgeräusche)
Hat mir bis jetzt immer gut geholfen. Benutz gerne Trockenschmiermittel (Teflonspray) für alle Klemmverbindungen am Rad. (Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Klickpedale, ....)


----------



## soulsucks (3. September 2011)

hallo strivler

habe eben mal eine kleine inspektion an meinem strive durchgeführt, da ich demnächst bei der trailtrophy lenzerheide mitfahren möchte...

nun ist mir eben aufgefallen, das die schraube des sag-monitors irgendwie zu lang ist...um auf 2NM zu kommen!?

schraube2.jpg

das gewinde kommt schon in dem sechskant der gegenplatte komplett raus und hat den inbusschlüssel zum gegenhalten rausgedrückt.
danach habe ich mal alles komplett zerlegt...lager etc sind aber in  ordnung, hat sich auch nichts verkantet oder durchgezogen.

schraube3.jpg

wie lang ist denn bei euch diese schraube?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy-Dog (3. September 2011)

@sousucks

Ich weiß jetzt gerade nicht, wie lang die Schraube ist, aber bei mir siehts so aus.
Hab die tiefe von 4,12 mm.





@all

Hab heute schnell mal noch ein paar Fotos vom Hinterbau auf der Euro Bike geschossen  um mal zu vergleichen ob sich da was geändert hat.





















Gruß


----------



## derth (3. September 2011)

Mein Eindruck auf der Messe war dass das Lager am Unterrohr verbreitert wurde und der Durchmesser auch etwas großzügiger ist.
Sonst konnte ich keine großen Veränderungen sehen.

Optisch waren mir die 2011 lieber, aber das blau/weiß war auch nicht unansehnlich.
Leider war nur das 9.0 ausgestellt. Hammerschmidt und die CrankBrothers Laufräder sind einfach nicht meine Sache.
Hoffe für Canyon dass sie mit den Stückzahlen und Lieferzeiten besser hinkommen.

Für 2013 bitte mit Pinion-Option, dann müsst ich nochmal wechseln . Das Ding hat mal echt ´n guten Eindruck gemacht.


----------



## obmiT (6. September 2011)

Bei meinem Strive tut sich was.
Donnerstag kahm ja die mail dass es Ende KW 36 wird.
Hab dann Freitag angerufen und meine ganze Geschichte nochmal erzählt.
Montag früh Kahm dann der Anruf mit 2 Gutennachrichten aus der Montage.
1. es wird Mittwoch zusammen gebaut (ohne "vorraussichtlich")
2. es wird Gold Schwarz sein. Es sind Rahmen in der Farbe eingetroffen.


----------



## Fell (6. September 2011)

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, das es endlich klappt 

Ich habe bei meinem ES 9.0 ab und zu ein knarzen, wenn ich mich drauf setze. Ich vermute es kommt von meiner Reverb Sattelstütze. Die hat nämlich jetzt leichtes Spiel nach vorne/hinten, quasi  <- / -> Merke ich beim fahren nicht (bis auf das knarzen), trotzdem ärgerlich


----------



## mkamp (6. September 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir die Daumen, das es endlich klappt
> 
> Ich habe bei meinem ES 9.0 ab und zu ein knarzen, wenn ich mich drauf setze. Ich vermute es kommt von meiner Reverb Sattelstütze. Die hat nämlich jetzt leichtes Spiel nach vorne/hinten, quasi  <- / -> Merke ich beim fahren nicht (bis auf das knarzen), trotzdem ärgerlich



Habe das Gestell des Sattels und die Befestigung/Klemmung/Schienen an meiner Reverb abgenommen und alles gefettet. Bin noch nicht sehr oft gefahren, aber soweit gibt es kein Knacken mehr, wenn ich mein Gewicht verlagere.


----------



## obmiT (6. September 2011)

Die Reverb bei den Strives bei Canyon im Showroom haben alle ordentlich Spiel gehabt.

Überleg mir ob ich mir die Kindshock vom jetzigen Rad rein bau.
Funktioniert einwandfrei. Ist eine der Günstigsten. Der Remotehebel hat schon 2 Überschläge ausgehalten.(war voll mit Erde)
Der von der Reverb währe in der Erde gesteckt.


----------



## RolandMC (6. September 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> da hast su absolut recht! die lyrik ist der fox van sicher überlegen!


Welcher Lyrik? Aber nicht der 2-step oder solo air. Die FOX *VAN* ist eine Top Gabel.


----------



## derth (6. September 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Bei meinem Strive tut sich was.
> Donnerstag kahm ja die mail dass es Ende KW 36 wird.
> Hab dann Freitag angerufen und meine ganze Geschichte nochmal erzählt.
> Montag früh Kahm dann der Anruf mit 2 Gutennachrichten aus der Montage.
> ...



Habe gestern am Telefon ähnlich schöne Dinge vernommen, ohne zwischendrin ne Mail bekommen zu haben. Soll die Woche zusammengebaut werden und dann nächste Woche kommen. Ich rechne mal zur Sicherheit mit +1KW.
Und wehe ich hab dann goldenen Schriftzug auf dem Rahmen 

Die Teleskopstützen die ich bisher gesehen habe hatten alle nach paar Einsatzstunden minimales Spiel, scheint man aber beim Fahren nicht zu merken.
Akustisch mag sein das es sich bemerkbar macht, aber für sowas gibts ja Mittel und Wege.
Oft ist es auch wie schon beschrieben die Sattelklemmung an sich die knarzt.

Gruß
   derTH


----------



## sirios (6. September 2011)

Ich hab heute auch gute Nachrichten bekommen ! Nachdem SRAM ja munter Tuningkits für die Monarch verwechselt hatte und diese bis auf weiteres für den RT3 HV nicht lieferbar waren hab ich heute endlich die Versandbestätigung bekommen  . Nun gestalte ich mir die Endprogression mal nach meinem Geschmack. Viel braucht es aber nicht. Ich rechne mal mit ein bis zwei Ringen die ich vorerst mal einbaue. Fahre dann mal meinen "Testdrop".

Man darf gespannt sein 

@RolandMC: Ich sag ja auch nix gegen die VAN, die geht sicher gut mit Stahlfeder ABER im neuen 7er ist "nur" ne Talas R drin. Und da ist die Lyrik RC2DH sicher etwas besser . Einstellbare High- und Lowspeeddruckstufe machen an nem Enduro schon Sinn (meine Meinung). Ich frage mich ehrlich warum für das günstige Einsteigerstrive nicht weiterhin auf die günstigeren aber nicht unbedingt schlechteren Rockshox Sachen zurückgegriffen wird?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodyludy (6. September 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir die Daumen, das es endlich klappt
> 
> Ich habe bei meinem ES 9.0 ab und zu ein knarzen, wenn ich mich drauf setze. Ich vermute es kommt von meiner Reverb Sattelstütze. Die hat nämlich jetzt leichtes Spiel nach vorne/hinten, quasi  <- / -> Merke ich beim fahren nicht (bis auf das knarzen), trotzdem ärgerlich



Das Knacken/Knarzen kommt eventuell auch aus der vorderen Kunststoff-Fassung des Sattelgestells. Belaste das mal seitlich (z.B. mitm Popo beim balancieren). Bei mir knackts immer einmal in jede Richtung, aber recht laut.


Bezüglich der Reverb:
Hatte heute abend auch einen fiesen Sturz. Der Reverbhebel hat nen Schlag abbekommen, junktioniert aber noch. Quietscht und schmatzt nun beim reindrücken, aber die Stütze hält...kann mich da nicht beklagen.

Beim Verdrehen des Lenkers habe ich mir das Oberrohr "entjunfert" und dabei ist der rechte Shifter davongeflogen, die Schrauben halten ja mal gar nix...scheint echt ein SRAM+Strive Problem zu sein. Belebt aber den Ersatzteilmarkt...


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. September 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ehrlich warum für das günstige Einsteigerstrive nicht weiterhin auf die günstigeren aber nicht unbedingt schlechteren Rockshox Sachen zurückgegriffen wird?!


teureres Markenimage  und damit gefühlt höherer Wert des Bikes.
Ich will damit auch nix gegen die Fox Gabeln ansich sagen, aber eine Talas R ist echt Klassen unter der 2-Step DH - und das sage ich, der 2-Step eigentlich hasst  Gegen die Van ist nix zu sagen, da muss man zwar u. U. auch an der Dämpfung basteln, bis sie gescheit funktioniert, aber das musste ich bei der Lyrik auch. Ist wohl normal, wenn man weniger wiegt als der Durchschnitt... :-/


----------



## obmiT (7. September 2011)

So mein Rad ist jetzt bereits im Paketzentrum in Neuwied. 
Jetzt kann kein Auslieferungsstopp mehr dazwischen kommen.

Update: ES IST DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Zhen (7. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> teureres Markenimage  und damit gefühlt höherer Wert des Bikes.



Ja, so wirds wohl sein. Ich persönlich finde das ja sehr traurig, denn mir kommt es allein auf Qualität und Haltbarkeit an. Image ist mir Hupe. Die Lyric im alten 7er konnte man beliebig einstellen oder bei Bedarf halt das Innenleben austauschen. Bei der Fox geht das nicht, bzw. ist es zu teuer. Wenn man ein voll funktionstüchtiges Bike haben will wird man nun gezwungen ein teureres Modell zu kaufen oder es gleich ganz bleiben zu lassen.
Wirklich schade!


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. September 2011)

Meinem Eindruck nach verbaut Canyon generell viel zu viele Image-trächtige Teile (Fox, Mavic, Syntace, Hammerschmidt, neuerdings Spank...), wo es deutlich besseres und/oder leichteres fürs gleiche Geld gäbe. Vermutlich ist das eine Art Verkaufsstrategie, um sich in gewisser Weise "abzusichern", genug Bikes zu verkaufen. Es gibt anscheinend einfach zu viele Leute, die die Einzel-Aftermarket-Preise der Komponenten addieren und das Bike mit dem besten Kaufpreis/Einzelsumme-Verhältnis kaufen...! Das Gute daran: wenn man gewisse Komponenten tauschen will, kriegt man die eben wegen diesem guten Image i. d. R. gut verkauft


----------



## Zhen (8. September 2011)

Moinmoin,

bei mir soll es im kommenden JAhr wohl auch ein Strive werden. Bin mir allerdings wegen der Größe unsicher. Ich bin 1,86 groß bei 85er Schrittlänge (ohne Schuhe). "m" oder "L", das ist hier die Frage! Gefahren werden Trails, Touren, hoch und runter, technisches Bergab, selten Bikepark.

Danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obmiT (8. September 2011)

Wenn man den Aufdruck auf seinen Teilen geil findet dann wirkt das beim Fahren euphorisierend und man ist schneller. Also warum nicht.
Genauso ist es auch euphorisierend wenn man Leute mit seinem günstigeren Rad überholt und das dann geil findet.
Dagegen wenn was nicht funktioniert kann es passieren dass man Wut bekommt und das Rad ins Gebüsch schmeist.

PS: Strive zusammen gebaut und grob eingestellt.Scheint alles zu stimmen.


----------



## sirios (8. September 2011)

Guten Abend!

Ich hab heute meinen Monarch umgebaut, war sehr einfach . Aber als ich das Teil auseinander gebaut habe hat mich eine Überraschung erwartet: Es waren bereits drei Verkleinerungsringe verbaut . Ich hab aber trotzdem mal noch zwei dazu gemacht. Mal sehen wie sich das nun bei meinen Standardhindernissen so macht .

Ich werde dann berichten!

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder von der Aktion:


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (8. September 2011)

Zhen schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> 
> bei mir soll es im kommenden JAhr wohl auch ein Strive werden. Bin mir allerdings wegen der Größe unsicher. Ich bin 1,86 groß bei 85er Schrittlänge (ohne Schuhe). "m" oder "L", das ist hier die Frage! Gefahren werden Trails, Touren, hoch und runter, technisches Bergab, selten Bikepark.
> 
> Danke euch!



Hi Zhen,

also ich bin ebenfalls 1,86 m groß und habe eine recht lange Schrittlänge.
Anwendungsgebiet ist auch mit Deinem identisch.
Habe ein Strive in L genommen und bin sehr glücklich damit. Das Rad ist immer noch sehr kompakt und fühlt sich super an.
Wenn Du ganz sicher sein möchtest, am besten mal zusehen, ob Du eine Probefahrt machen kannst, wenn nicht in KO, dann vielleicht mit Hilfe eines netten Strive-Besitzers in der Nähe! 

Liebe Grüße.


----------



## Zhen (8. September 2011)

Super,

das bestätigt meinen Verdacht. Vielen Dank! Jetzt wo das geklärt ist kann ichs ja weitersagen. Es sind momentan wieder Strive 7 in M verfügbar. Also ran an die Wurst  Ich würde sofort eins nehmen, gibt aber keine in L.

Schöne Grüße,
Zhen


----------



## obmiT (8. September 2011)

Kann es sein dass bei den L der Lenker über den Höcker geht? Bei mir sinds 8mm Abstand. Keine Kratzgefahr.
ein 10mm und ein 5mm Spacer sind unter dem Vorbau.
Bremsgriffe in einer Linie mit den Armen.
Die 0 am Lenker ist in der Mitte von der Klemmungsplatte.


----------



## marjue (9. September 2011)

@Zhen

nehm' das L. Bin selbst 185 und hab mit 87 recht lange Haxen. Das L ist perfekt ... der Sattel ist recht genau auf Lenkerhöhe im Tourenmodus.

Hab anfangs auch mit dem M geliebäugelt weil ich eine kompakte Sitzposition mag und der Bikeconfigurator nur knapp auf L gegangen ist aber ich bereue die Entscheidung nicht.


----------



## swoosh999 (9. September 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass bei den L der Lenker über den Höcker geht? Bei mir sinds 8mm Abstand. Keine Kratzgefahr.
> ein 10mm und ein 5mm Spacer sind unter dem Vorbau.
> Bremsgriffe in einer Linie mit den Armen.
> Die 0 am Lenker ist in der Mitte von der Klemmungsplatte.



kommt immer darauf in welchen winkel du die bremshebel einstellst.
bei mir hat canyon nach der inspektion (nachdem sie wohl den kratzer am oberrohr gesehen haben) die hebel auf ca 30grad eingestellt (kratzfrei) - das ist für mich allerdings unfahrbar...45grad sollten´s dann schon sein.

da ich eh schon einen kratzer habe, habe ich mich für die "kratzvariante"(45grad) entschieden. problem ist, nach jedem sturz muss ich´s multitool auspacken, bremshebel oder lenkerklemmung lockern um den hebel über´s oberrohr zu bekommen - einfach schlecht gelöst von canyon, da hat jmd bei der rahmenkonstruktion gepennt 

ps. habe größe L, 20mm spacer und lenkerklemmung mittig 0


----------



## Funfahrer (9. September 2011)

Moien,
Als ich mir vor 5 Wochen das Schlüsselbein gebrochen habe, ging der Lenker auch nicht Kratzfrei übers Oberrohr. Mein Kumpel musste die Armaturen lösen um die Weiterfahrt zu ermöglichen (Einarmig).
Daraufhin hab ich mir den Easton Havoc mit 30mm Rise und einen 50 mm 6° Vorbau zugelegt. 
Ich hatte sowieso immer den Eindruck etwas zu weit nach vorne zu hängen.
Ich denke das die änderung auch besser zu meinem Fahrstil passt, hat sich zumindest beim Probesitzen besser angefühlt. (Fahren geht ja noch nicht) so n Mist!!!

Rahmengrösse L passt Perfekt, Bin 187 und SL 91

Ich beneide alle die jetzt auf ihrem Bike sitzen und Spass haben!


----------



## Funfahrer (9. September 2011)

Ausserdem bin ich nicht sehr zufrieden mit dem Fat Albert, der verzeiht keine Fahrfehler und grippt nicht sehr gut auf feuchtem Boden.
Habe an meinem anderen Bike Rubber Queen's in 2,2 und der bietet mir doch deutlich mehr Grip auf nassem felsigen Gelände. 

Bei besserer Bereifung wäre mir das Vorderrad warscheinlich nicht weggeschmiert...

Seid ihr zufrieden mit dem FA?


----------



## swoosh999 (9. September 2011)

Funfahrer schrieb:


> Seid ihr zufrieden mit dem FA?



für mich der beste allrounder !
hab ihn 4 tage in saalbach bei dauerregen zu schätzen gelernt.
mit tubeless und richtigen luftdruck haben sogar nasse wurzelteppiche
angefangen spaß zu machen (gewisse grundgeschwindigkeit vorausgesetzt).

für´s richtig harte ist der triple compound aber nicht das wahre, da muss dann dirty dan/ muddy marry ran..allerdings wird dann der uphill zu quälerei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (9. September 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> für´s richtig harte ist der triple compound aber nicht das wahre, da muss dann dirty dan/ muddy marry ran..allerdings wird dann der uphill zu quälerei.




So schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht, im Fall vom Muddy Mary

Wenn man mehr Gripp will und den Rollwiderstand nicht übermäßig rauftreiben will. Kann man vorne den Muddy Mary montieren und hinten einen FA. 
Vorne wirkt sich ja der Gripp stärker aus, hinten der Rollwiderstand. 

In dieser Kombination verliert man auch nicht den zusätzlichen Komfort der breiteren Reifen (RQ ist ja schmäler), vorausgesetzt man hat sie nicht mit zu viel Druck.


----------



## Funfahrer (9. September 2011)

@ swoosh
Ich fahr ihn auch Tubeless, vorne 1,6 hinten 1,8 bar.
Fürs trockene finde ich ihn echt gut, sobald es aber Nass wird schmiert er gerne weg. 

Ich habe mit Conti bessere Erfahrungen gemacht, hab mir jetzt den Baron in 2.3 bestellt. Der wird mir mit Sicherheit mehr Nass-grip bieten bei vertretbarem Rollwiederstand.

Mal schauen wie er sich verhält...


----------



## swoosh999 (9. September 2011)

Funfahrer schrieb:


> Fürs trockene finde ich ihn echt gut, sobald es aber Nass wird schmiert er gerne weg.



einfach mehr vertrauen in material und bike haben 
ich find das gefühl einfach nur geil - wie auf´s messers schneide...
der reifen geht kurz weg, fängt sich dann aber wieder.
auf nassen wurzeln ist es besonders geil !

tja...mit schwalbe und conti ist es hat so wie beim auto:
fährst du mal einen audi, willst du keinen bmw mehr


----------



## gremlino (9. September 2011)

> fährst du mal einen audi, willst du keinen bmw mehr


kann ich seit gestern nachvollziehen 



> Ich beneide alle die jetzt auf ihrem Bike sitzen und Spass haben!


kann ich auch nachvollziehen - gute Besserung - ich hab mich Mitte Juni gematsch und darf erst 2012 wieder aufs Bike 



> Ich bin 1,86 groß bei 85er Schrittlänge (ohne Schuhe). "m" oder "L", das ist hier die Frage! Gefahren werden Trails, Touren, hoch und runter, technisches Bergab, selten Bikepark.


L - voll und ganz zustimm


----------



## Funfahrer (9. September 2011)

@ Gremlino

Danke, zum Glück gibt es das IBC-Forum wo man sich die Zeit schön vertreiben kann. (und sich dabei noch verrückter macht)

Kannst du denn wenigstens arbeiten gehn?

Oder musst du, so wie ich, die Couch hüten?


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. September 2011)

Funfahrer schrieb:


> Seid ihr zufrieden mit dem FA?


Absolut! Ich habe den auf meinem Enduro-Hardtail, da funktioniert er bestens. Kumpel mit Strive war in Flims/Laax auch zufrieden, egal ob Matsch oder Geröll - natürlich relativ zum Gewicht/Profil, dass die DH Reifen am Freerider besser waren ist klar  Und meine Freundin wird ihn sich fürs FR-Fully als Tourenbereifung holen, nachdem er am Hardtail auch gut getaugt hat.




swoosh999 schrieb:


> für´s richtig harte ist der triple compound aber nicht das wahre


Das habe ich auch festgestellt, wenn man Gooey Gluey vorne gewöhnt ist, muss man etwas aufpassen, aber der FA Front verhält sich im Grenzbereich extrem gutmütig, finde ich, daher passt das.
Was man z. B. machen kann: vorne Muddy Mary, hinten FA Front, der gript auch etwas besser als der Rear.


----------



## monkey10 (9. September 2011)

Funfahrer schrieb:


> Ausserdem bin ich nicht sehr zufrieden mit dem Fat Albert... Seid ihr zufrieden mit dem FA?





swoosh999 schrieb:


> für mich der beste allrounder !
> hab ihn 4 tage in saalbach bei dauerregen zu schätzen gelernt.
> mit tubeless und richtigen luftdruck haben sogar nasse wurzelteppiche
> angefangen spaß zu machen (gewisse grundgeschwindigkeit vorausgesetzt)





Funfahrer schrieb:


> Ich fahr ihn auch Tubeless, vorne 1,6 hinten 1,8 bar



Das einzige, was beim FA verlockend ist, das ist das Gewicht (besonders wenn man in schlauchlos fährt).

Aber IMHO ist der FA nur bei leichten Trails (wie z.B. Hackelberg-Trail) mit viel Druck tauglich. Sogar als HR bricht ein neuer FA in der PaceStar-Mischung unangenehm früh aus, was bei ausgesetzten Trails ins Auge gehen kann.

Dann schon der FA front als HR - dachte ich. Bremsgrip ist jedenfalls besser. Auffällig hald die sehr dünne wabbelige Karkasse (falls man schon die Vorteile einer steifen Karkasse kennengelernt hat). Mit wenig Druck hat man manchmal das Gefühl als hätte man einen Patschen

Leider auch schlauchlos nicht wirklich der Hit. Bei mir hatte sich der Reifen am HR nach dem HR-Versetzen (bzw am VR rollen) und darauffolgenden herabfallen aufgrund er Seitenkräfte mit einem lauten Knall kurz gelöst. Das gleiche dann ein anderes mal, als ich eine Regelrinne am HR durchgerollt bin. Aber das Highlight dann als ich bei einem kleinen Drop einen Durchschlag an der Lauffläche des Mantels hatte (bei ca 2 bar). Durch den dünnen Gummi bzw Fasern darunter leider nicht reparabel. Danach hatte ich dann mit Schlauch am gleichen Tag noch 3 Druchschläge (bei 2,2 bar).

Somit hat sich für mich das Thema FA nach 3 Touren erledigt. Bin wieder bei MM TrailStar am HR und Minion Front am VR angelangt.


----------



## bloodyludy (9. September 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Sogar als HR bricht ein neuer FA in der PaceStar-Mischung unangenehm früh aus, was bei ausgesetzten Trails ins Auge gehen kann.
> ...
> Mit wenig Druck hat man manchmal das Gefühl als hätte man einen Patschen...



Seh ich seit Montag genauso.

Nach den Regenergüssen der letzten Tage waren überall Rinnen in den Boden gewaschen und Wurzeln teilweise recht nass. Da mußte ich auch schmerzhaft feststellen, dass der FA an der Front recht hinterfotzig ist bei Nässe. Da war mein Kollege mit NN fast genauso schnell unterwegs und musste zudem nicht unfreiwillig absteigen (was natürlich auch an meinen "Fahrkünsten" liegen mag). An der Hinterachse gings, wobei da das Popometer hilft.

Wenig Luft hilft auch nicht viel...


----------



## randi (10. September 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> einfach mehr vertrauen in material und bike haben
> 
> 
> tja...mit schwalbe und conti ist es hat so wie beim auto:
> fährst du mal einen audi, willst du keinen bmw mehr



Oder genau umgekehrt, BMW 
Beim Audi bekomme ich Schmerzen im rechten Knie. Die fehlende  "Fußbewegungsfreiheit" verursacht starke Schmerzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H1llnippler (10. September 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Oder genau umgekehrt, BMW
> Beim Audi bekomme ich Schmerzen im rechten Knie. Die fehlende  "Fußbewegungsfreiheit" verursacht starke Schmerzen.



bha, da bekomm ich schon augenkrebs wenn ich so eine 0815 schüssel nur anschauen muss!!!!! 
und wie bei unserem Bike, deutsche wertarbeit................das war früher!

*leistung u eleganz ist gefragt, und ein Leaper der dir denn weg weist*


----------



## gremlino (11. September 2011)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> leistung u eleganz ist gefragt, und ein Leaper der dir denn weg weist



Ein Leaper hat aber kein Quattro  Leistung? Mehr geht bei mir nicht als Diesel. Eleganz? Dank Doppel-S-Line ja. 

@Funfahrer: Mittlerweile kann ich wieder alleine "gehen" (nicht laufen) und bin auch wieder arbeiten. Aber die Couch war zwei Monate lang für mich reserviert. Und ja, das IBC hilft, bringt aber auch die dummen Ideen  Spätestens wenn man den Strive Thread 200mal am Tag ließt. Schlimmer ist (war nur noch), halbes Jahr aufs Strive gewartet und gefreut und eine Woche nach dem Unfall ist es dann da.  Und mehr als am Lack lecken ist nicht drin, man bekommt das Bein nicht über den Sattel.  Egal, nur noch 3,5Monate dann gehts wieder los


----------



## sirios (11. September 2011)

@Gremlino: Ich wünsch Dir nochmal gute Besserung und beiß einfach die Zähne zusammen, das wird schon wieder ! Und dann ist es umso schöner sich wieder aufs Bike zu setzen.

*An alle die ein 7er Strive haben und über durchrauschenden Federweg klagen:*

Ich hab meinen Monarch umgebaut mit dem HV Tuning Kit. Gestern habe ich das ganze bei ner knapp 60 km Tour inklusive allem was die Region um den Litermont zu bieten hat ausgiebig getestet. Hab mich auch an nen geilen Sprung gewagt vor dem ich bisher Schiss hatte .

*Resultat*: Der Monarch ballert nicht mehr so schnell durch und man hat noch Sicherheit hinten raus und das trotz meines Marschgepäcks . Aber: Die Lyrik ist bei dem schönen Sprung auf Block gegangen, da muss ich doch nochmal ran, ich brauch da etwas mehr Progression, also verschraub ich sie wieder voll ausgefedert.

Mal noch ne Frage zum Floodgate des Monarchs: Aus der Funktion des Floodgates schließe ich, dass es nicht schädlich für den Dämpfer sein dürfte wenn man auch mal ne Hüpferei mit aktiviertem/geschlossenem Floodgate macht, korrekt? Dadurch erhöht man ja nur das Losbrechmoment, Federweg bleibt ja erhalten.

Ich kann nur sagen: Geile Strive Tour gestern! Bin immernoch sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike !

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Hiero (11. September 2011)

@Sirios:
Wie viele zusätzliche Ringe des HV Tuningkits hast Du denn verbaut? Hast Du den Dämpferdruck gleich gelassen? Hat sich dadurch was am SAG verändert?
ciao


----------



## sirios (11. September 2011)

Also ich hab zwei Ringe zusätzlich verbaut. Am Sag hat sich dadurch nix geändert. Fahre wie gehabt mit 25-27%. Den Druck musste ich nur etwas erhöhen, da ich nun nen größeren Rucksack mit größerer Trinkblase und somit auch mehr Gewicht habe. Liege nun bei 210 PSI bei 92 kg fahrfertig. Ich hab aber gemerkt, dass die Kennlinie dadurch leicht straffer geworden ist. Wenn man den super soft Hinterbau gewöhnt ist, merkt man das direkt. Aber das ist nun immernoch sehr komfortabel und schluckt alles gut weg!


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. September 2011)

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass man nach Verkleinerung der Kammer den Dämpfer effektiv softer fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (11. September 2011)

Hm... ich denke was ich beobachtet habe ist schon korrekt. Ich fahre ja noch denselben SAG. Ich könnte nun auch auf 30 % gehen ohne durchzurauschen, wodurch es dann wieder schön soft wäre . Aber bei gleichem SAG setzt ja nun die Progression früher ein, sprich ich hab im normalen Einsatz, ohne höhere Drops oder Sprünge noch ca. 20-25 % Luft nach unten. Gestern nach der Enduro/Freeride Einlage mit höherem Sprung hatte ich noch ca. 90 mm Resthub am Dämpfer, das passt für mich wenns mal noch etwas härter kommt. Vielleicht senke ich den Druck aber auch wieder auf 200 PSI anstatt 210. Ich find es fährt sich aber echt gut so, auch mit mehr Gepäck . Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl mit dem rumoptimieren wird man nie fertig


----------



## Frog (11. September 2011)

INFO:

biete für einen Kumpel an:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/414967/cat/74

Strive Gr. L in Gold


----------



## schwed1 (11. September 2011)

Servus,

woher hast Du den Dämpferkit genau und wie viel kostet er. Ist da eine Einbauanleitung dabei.

Danke gruß Schwed


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. September 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich könnte nun auch auf 30 % gehen ohne durchzurauschen, wodurch es dann wieder schön soft wäre .


Ah, das kam (für mich, kann also auch an mir liegen) beim vorherigen Posting so nicht raus. Das mit dem Druck hat mich da wohl etwas verwirrt. Dann ist ja gut, denn genau das ist auch das Ziel meines Strive-Kumpels -> mehr Softheit 




sirios schrieb:


> Aber bei gleichem SAG setzt ja nun die Progression früher ein, sprich ich hab im normalen Einsatz, ohne höhere Drops oder Sprünge noch ca. 20-25 % Luft nach unten.


Das ist in dem Fall nicht nötig, denn wenn er den Dämpfer so abgestimmt hat, dass er auch bei maximaler Belastung nicht mehr durchschlägt, kann er ja dann jetzt etwas mehr Sag fahren ohne Durchschläge zu kassieren.




sirios schrieb:


> Gestern nach der Enduro/Freeride Einlage mit höherem Sprung hatte ich noch ca. 90 mm Resthub am Dämpfer, das passt für mich wenns mal noch etwas härter kommt.


Wow, wie hast du den riesen Dämpfer ins Strive rein gekriegt?  9mm meinst du, denke ich?

Und ja, man ist nie so richtig fertig. Wenn ich da an mein Torque denke...  Aber der momentane Stand könnte eigentlich echt final sein. Da ginge dann nur noch so Nobel-Kram wie ne Titanfeder am Dämpfer


----------



## Kolja_ (11. September 2011)

Vielleicht meinte er ja auch nicht am Dämpfer direkt, sondern 90mm von den 160mm. :???:


----------



## sirios (11. September 2011)

Hehe, da hab ich mich ja gekonnt verschrieben ! Ich meinte tatsächlich 9mm am Dämpfer direkt


----------



## Skeletor23 (12. September 2011)

hat jemand das Rahmengewicht vom ES in Größe M?
Auf der Homepage lese ich 2850g? könnt ihr das bestätigen?


----------



## Skeletor23 (12. September 2011)

gleich noch ne Frage hinterher, denkt ihr man kommt mit ner Gabel und 185er Schaftlänge hin?
Bei Rahmengröße M?

Also meine Gabel hat 185mm, das Steuerrohr hat 125mm, bleiben 60mm für Vorbau (ca 40mm) un Steuersatz.....das könnt knapp werden.

Kann jemand mal nachmessen wie weit der Acros Steuersatz unten und oben rausragt? thx


----------



## stefson (12. September 2011)

Hat jemand auf die folgende Frage geantwortet (vom 21.07.11), bzw. habt ihr dasselbe Problem? 

"Da das Strive mein erstes Bike mit Steckachse ist:

Ist es normal, dass diese Hülse in der Nabe nicht zentriert ist und ich da ewig mit den Fingern von beiden Seiten reinfummeln muss, bis die Hülse in der Mitte bleibt und die Achse dann mal durchgesteckt werden kann? Wenn die einfach in der Mitte bleiben würde, wäre das angenehmer.

Ist ein ES 8.0 mit den DT-Swiss E2000 Naben."

Bei mir ist das auch von Anfang an so gewesen (siehe Foto).

Danke!


----------



## schwed1 (13. September 2011)

Servus,

ich hab die selben Felgen und bei mir ist es auch so. Ob das normal ist wies ich nicht.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skoalman (13. September 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab die selben Felgen und bei mir ist es auch so. Ob das normal ist wies ich nicht.
> 
> Gruß Schwed


Ist normal, jedoch unterscheidet sich die Grösse des radialen Spiels der Distanzhülsen je nach Nabentyp massiv. Einige sind nahezu spielfrei, bei anderen Fabrikaten ist die Hülse lose.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. September 2011)

Ist tatsächlich normal - ich kann allerdings nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man so einen Bullshit konstruiert  Ich bin seit Jahren auf Hope 20mm Naben unterwegs, da ist das nicht so.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. September 2011)

Ich sag nur Tune King MK. Bloss kein Plattfuss vorn...die Maxle verhakt sich dann auch noch gern im Nabenkörper.


----------



## gotboost (13. September 2011)

Ich hab nen Roten e2000, da ist alles super, ab in die Lyrik und durch, da verrutscht nix.


----------



## derth (14. September 2011)

Juhu, es tut sich was.
Eben die Kommisionierungsmail und die Trackingnummer erhalten,
Licht am Ende des Tunnels


----------



## H1llnippler (14. September 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Ein Leaper hat aber kein Quattro  Leistung? Mehr geht bei mir nicht als Diesel. Eleganz? Dank Doppel-S-Line ja.
> 
> @Funfahrer: Mittlerweile kann ich wieder alleine "gehen" (nicht laufen) und bin auch wieder arbeiten. Aber die Couch war zwei Monate lang für mich reserviert. Und ja, das IBC hilft, bringt aber auch die dummen Ideen  Spätestens wenn man den Strive Thread 200mal am Tag ließt. Schlimmer ist (war nur noch), halbes Jahr aufs Strive gewartet und gefreut und eine Woche nach dem Unfall ist es dann da.  Und mehr als am Lack lecken ist nicht drin, man bekommt das Bein nicht über den Sattel.  Egal, nur noch 3,5Monate dann gehts wieder los



haha, ja meine katze spurtet auf vier pfoten u das in dem sehr sportlichen u spassigen 40:60 verhältniss  da kann das LEIDER schlechter gewordene Quattro von Audi einpacken, echt komisch das der EX primus so was von stehen geblieben ist  bei uns ist halt noch richtig winter im winter u da muss u will ich auch mal mit sommer 245 raufkommen  wen mal wieder von sommer übernacht auf winter gestellt wurde.


habe ja nur bissl vom unnützen reifen geschwatze ablenken wollen 
fat albert sind echt nicht schlecht, meine ersten schwalbes nur auf wurzeln u vorallem bei schlamm könnten sie besser sein.


----------



## morituri (14. September 2011)

Gibt es schon Infos, welche Komponenten nächstes Jahr verbaut sind?


----------



## Zhen (14. September 2011)

Moinsen,
ich hab gerade noch ein Strive in "L" abgegriffen und da das in 3 Wochen hier aufschlagen soll, wüsst ich gern ob jemand Erfahrungswerte zum Monarch RT3 hat. Man hört, die Endprogression soll etwas zu wünschen übrig lassen. Hat schon jemand von euch die Luftkammer verkleinert und kann dazu was sagen?

Schöne Grüße,
Zhen


----------



## zrider (14. September 2011)

@Zhen
Lies dir mal Beitrag 2819 durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morituri (14. September 2011)

morituri schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Infos, welche Komponenten nächstes Jahr verbaut sind?



Passt hab mir den Katalog 2012 vorbestellt. geht auf der Homepage unter eurobike special


----------



## Zhen (14. September 2011)

Hups, wie konnte ich das übersehen... schönen Dank


----------



## Deleted 77507 (15. September 2011)

stefson schrieb:


> Hat jemand auf die folgende Frage geantwortet (vom 21.07.11), bzw. habt ihr dasselbe Problem?
> 
> "Da das Strive mein erstes Bike mit Steckachse ist:
> 
> ...



Also bei mir ist das nicht so... die Hülse hat zwar Spiel, aber ich kann meine Steckache ohne Fummelei rein und rausschieben...


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (15. September 2011)

Loosi schrieb:


> (...)aber ich kann meine Steckache ohne Fummelei rein und rausschieben...



Aha...



;-)))


----------



## Xplosion51 (15. September 2011)

Loosi schrieb:


> aber ich kann meine Steckache ohne Fummelei rein und rausschieben...



Aber steck das lieber nicht deiner Freundin


----------



## derth (15. September 2011)

Soo, das Spielzeug ist heute angekommen und bereits aufgebaut.
Echt sauber verpackt und vormontiert, das ist ein Lob wert 
Sogar die Bremsen haben 100% gepasst.

Nach der ersten Mini-ausfahrt muss ich sagen: Schön zu fahren, der flache Lenkwinkel ist für mich aber noch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Geht aber sicher so schnell wie mit der Reverb, ein feines Spielzeug. Die war übrigens ab werk unheimlich Prall gefüllt, Dämpferpumpe hing am Anschlag >300psi, wo unten 250 angegeben sind.

Positiv war ich auch vom Sattel überrascht, erstmal n gutes Gefühl...darf also auf den ersten Touren draufbleiben und sich bewähren. Weiß bleibt er sicher nicht lange.
Tja, mein stahlfederverwöhnter Hintern muss ich wohl erst noch etwas an die Luftdämpfer gewöhnen, und normalerweise nuddeln die sich ja noch ein und sprechen weicher an. Setup ist sicher auch noch nicht perfekt. Wie gesagt, war ne winzige Runde.

Alles in allem ein sehr hübsches Teil, und weniger weiß-lastig als es die Bilder bei Canyon suggerieren. Einzig das Dekor der DT-Felgen finde ich wenig ansehnlich, und der Bashguard an der schicken Stylo ist...unsagbar hässlich. 
Nach ein paar Kilometern gibts noch n Nachschlag, dann schreibe ich meine Erfahrungen.

Gruß
  derTH

PS:Hülse in der Frontnabe labbert nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. September 2011)

derth schrieb:


> Nach der ersten Mini-ausfahrt muss ich sagen: Schön zu fahren, der flache Lenkwinkel ist für mich aber noch gewöhnungsbedürftig.


Du wirst dich erstens schnell dran gewöhnen und dich danach zweitens auf allem mit steilerem Winkel unwohl fühlen


----------



## nm_sushi (16. September 2011)

Wie lang dauerts denn ungefähr bis man eine Versandmail bekommt, nachdem die Mail der erfolgreichen Begleichung des Rechnungsbetrages schon zugesendet wurde?


----------



## xTr3Me (16. September 2011)

Ich habe mal beim Strive in M zugeschlagen. Ich suche jetzt noch eine 160 oder 170mm Gabel. Gibts da denn Empfehlungen?

Eine 150er Talas habe ich im Moment am Nerve AM, aber die ist mir zu "bockig". Nervig-hohes Losbrechmoment und wenn man an ner größeren Stufe steht rauscht sie komplett durch. 

Interessant finde ich:
160er VAN
Bos Deville 160/170
160er Float

Leider ist die Deville noch extrem teuer


----------



## T!ll (16. September 2011)

Das Durchrauschen wird eine Stahlfedergabel am ehesten unterbinden, wobei die Deville wohl sehr gut funktionieren soll (liest man zumindest im Forum)


----------



## xTr3Me (16. September 2011)

Jop. Die Deville soll verdammt nah an eine Gabel mit Coil rankommen. Leider bin ich sie noch nicht gefahren und kenne auch niemanden der sie schon hat. Laut den Aussagen im Forum gibt sie eben nur so viel Federweg frei wie nÃ¶tig, eben wie eine Gabel mit Coil. Auf Youtube gibts auch so ein "Aus Unterrohrperspektive-Video" bei dem man das ganz schÃ¶n sehen kann. Wobei man damit natÃ¼rlich keine Gabel beurteilen kann. 900â¬ wollen aber erst mal bezahlt werden... 

Am liebsten wÃ¤re mir im Moment eine 160er Van und wenn mir das Teil zu schwer wird dann kommt ne 170er Deville rein. Gerne lasse ich mich aber auch von anderen Gabeln Ã¼berzeugen! Also immer her mit den VorschlÃ¤gen.


----------



## T!ll (16. September 2011)

Und warum keine Lyrik Coil? Gibts deutlich günstiger und die kannste je nach Lust auch mit 170mm fahren. Wäre noch mein Vorschlag...


----------



## Zhen (16. September 2011)

Jepp, so werd ich das machen. Wenn meine Lyrik mit 2-Step mir zu schlecht anspricht, dann kommt Coil U-Turn rein. Damit scheinen die Leute hier im Forum überwiegend sehr zufrieden zu sein. Das ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. September 2011)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Lyrik Coil (U-Turn) DH - beste Gabel, die man in dem Sektor für ehrliches Geld kaufen kann 
Die 2-Steps ab 2010 gehen zwar deutlich besser als die alten und arbeiten zuverlässig, aber mit einer Stahlfeder oder Solo-Air kann sie in Sachen Performance nicht mithalten. Ich bin mal auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte zu den neuen Dual Position Air gespannt. Die müsste vom Aufbau her eigentlich einer Solo-Air deutlich ähnlicher sein, als die 2-Step. Das könnte eine linearere Kennlinie und besseres Ansprechen bedeuten. Nebenbei ist die auch nicht mehr so schwer wie die 2-Step


----------



## sirios (16. September 2011)

Wobei ich anmerken muss, dass die Lyrik, nachdem ich die neue Gabel zerlegt und ausgiebig geschmiert habe (war ja vom Werk ab nix drin) sehr schön arbeitet und anspricht. Ich bin mit dem 2-Step System auch sehr zufrieden. Die Lyrik 2-Step macht für mich ne gute Figur auf dem Trail.

Ich denk die brauch sich auch vor ner TALAS nicht zu verstecken. Eventuell werde ich mir aber aus Neugier mal noch ein U-Turn Kit bestellen und das mal testen.

Mal sehen. Mir gefällt auch, dass man mit der Lyrik so viele Möglichkeiten hat die Gabel seinen Bedürfnissen anzupassen!


----------



## Skeletor23 (16. September 2011)

Hi Leute.

Ich hab heut nen Strive Rahmen bekommen und wollt fragen ob mir jemand vielleicht ein Foto von der Kabelverlegung am Umwerfer machen kann. Also wie das Kabel von unten zum Umwerfer geführt ist.
Ausserdem würde mich interessieren welche Kurbellänge ihr fahrt.
Und noch eine letzte Frage... die innenverlegten Züge sind mitsamt Kabelhülle innen verlegt, oder?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (17. September 2011)

Verbleibt die hässliche Kombination aus schwarzem Rahmen und weißer Gabel als letzter Störfaktor  Achja, hat von euch schon jemand ein drittes Kettenblatt statt des Bashguard montiert? Ist das ohne weiteres möglich? Ich hab so meine Bedenken, dass ich auf Touren nicht hinterher komm, wenn die anderen alle 44 Zähne fahren 
Naja, in nem halben Jahr bin ich in Innsbruck, dann löst sich das Problem vermutlich von allein =)


----------



## Caspar720 (18. September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab mal eine Frage zum meinem Strive 7.0:
Wenn der Hinterbau schnell eingefedert wird fühlt es sich an als würde es anfangs einen kleinen Widerstand geben und dazu gibt es ein "gedämpftes Knack Geräusch". Im Hinterbau und der Schwinge kann man auch eine kleine Vibration wahrnehmen. Hab schon versucht das ganze genau zu lokalisiern, aber find nix.
Bei ganz langsamen einfedern passiert dass nicht.

Ist das normal beim Strive 7.0, liegt das eventuell am RS Monarch? Bin bis jetzt nur auf einem 9.0 gesessen und kann mich nicht daran erinnern dass es dort genauso war.
Kennt jemand dieses Problem oder ist das doch einfach ganz normal?

Für Tipps und Ratschläge wär ich echt dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## xTr3Me (18. September 2011)

Hat der Monarch sowas wie eine ProPedal Funktion? Ansönsten könnte es sein, dass ein Lager defekt ist. In diesem Fall hilft es nur den Dämpfer auszubauen und den Hinterbau auf Leichtgängigkeit zu testen. Alternativ Canyon anrufen, denn die wissen immer einen Rat...


----------



## Vogelsberger (18. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, brauche Hilfe.
Da meine Freundin diese und nächste Woche nicht da ist, und ich ihr Strive 9 bisher nur halbseiden eingestellt habe,Sie über Handschmerzen klagt, habe ich es heute mal genommen und ausgeführt.

Ich habe so 87kg und rund 185 Psi ind den Fox Boostvalve gepackt, in die Fox 36 Talas so rund 58 Psi. die Fox hatte daraufhin so 4,3cm sag,also eher zu wenig als zuviel und hinten waren die Sag Striche übereinander,gemessen warens so 1,4cm Sag vom Hub.

Dann gings los. 

Mir viel gleich der relativ weiche und im Verhältnis zur Talas unharmonische Hinterbau auf.

Dazu wippen im Offenen Modus im Bereich 4-5mm, mir Pro Pedal waren es auch noch 2-3mm Wipperei.

Der Sattel ist ganz vorn, bei ihr habe ich das gewippe auch ständig gesehen (175 Psi bei 74 kg) und versucht mit Zugstufe und Druckänderung hin zu bekommen.
Heute habe ich es selbst erfahren und war 3-4mal kurz davor den Rahmen in den nächsten Graben zu feuern.

Auf meiner Hausstrecke von 35km mußte ich plötzlich das erste mal dieses Jahr schieben, stehen geblieben bin ich so oft wie noch nie,um den brennenden Beinen eine Pause zu gönnen.

Meine Freundin kam bisweilen nur zögerlich mit den Berg hoch, war ständig frustriert,weil ihre Kondition vermeintlich weg war und natürlich auch die Kraft.
Letztes Wochenende hatte sie im Aufstiegsverlauf schon keine Laune mehr.
Vorher hatte sie ein 100mm Hawk Fully,nix dolles,aber immerhin mit Fox und Reba.

Seit heute weiß ich,es liegt nicht an ihr.
Den, so verschlechtert haben kann sich meine Kondition binnen einer Woche nicht und das Wippen war deutlich sichtbar,also auch das es allerhöchstens im Pro Pedal ansatzweise voran ging und da wippte das Strive als noch 2-3mm vor sich hin.

Ich meine entweder hat der Konstrukteur von diesem Bike zu tief ins Glas geschaut oder der Fox Dämpfer paßt da hinten und vorne nicht rein.

Achso und Hängen geblieben bin ich auch diverse male beim überfahren von Baumstämmlein von ca. 20cm Dicke die noch 1/4 quer im Boden lagen.

So,nun frage an euch, wer hat einen M Rahmen und bei wieviel Druck fahrt ihr den? 180/185 Psi mit so rund 87kg? 

Also wer Tips zu diesem Hinterbau hat,ihm ansatzweise Effizienz zu entlocken,als her damit.

Ich verlange zwar nicht das ein Strive so vergauf geht wie mein LV301, aber zumindest ruhig zu bekommen solte der Dämpfer ja gehn und evtl mit etwas mehr Druckstufe, das er nicht so durchrauscht.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2011)

Ich bin vor 2 Tagen ein Strive mit 11 Bar im Dämpfer Probe gefahren. Bei meinen 80kg hat es ohne PP spürbar gewippt. Mit PP konnte man nichts spüren. An der 270° Box konnte ich auch keine Bewegung sehen, also funktioniert der Hinterbau im Zusammenspiel mit der PP Funktion wunderbar. 

Ansonsten sollte man nicht versuchen das Wippen mit der Zugstufe zu unterdrücken. Am besten wäre es wenn du dir ein Tutorial durchliest in dem beschrieben ist wie man Fahrwerkssetup richtig durchführt und danach testest du das Rad noch einmal. Es kann durchaus sein, dass es dann mit der PP Funktion auf Stufe 3 immer noch wippt, allerdings sollte es nicht spürbar sein. Wenn du keinen Unterschied zwischen aktivierter und deaktivierter PP Funktion spürst dann kann es sein, dass diese defekt ist.


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. September 2011)

Pro Pedal steht auf 3, wippt trotzdem sichtbar.
Ein Tutorial bringt mich als Gabel Selbstwarter,etc nicht weiter, da steht nichts Neues.
Zumal ich mit dem jetzigen Druck den Federweg mit Sprüngen bis auf 2-3mm hub ausgenutzt habe.

Das Pro Pedal merkt man schon, aber für mich paßt die Druckstufe des Dämpfers grundsätzlich nicht zum Hinterbau.

Hatte dein gefahrenes Strive evtl einen Monarch und nicht den Fox?
Falls doch Fox,kennst du den Tune? 
Das Rad meiner Freundin ist eines der ersten, als die Bravos den Hinterbau auch etwas kritisierten,evtl hat Canyon ja mittlerweile andere Tunes.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2011)

Nope da war auch der Fox RP23 dran. Es war ein Strive in S mit 180er Gabel vorne dran. Ich war mit kompletter Ausrüstung unterwegs.. müssten dann so 83-85kg gewesen sein. 

Vielleicht bist du von deinem LV301 auch verwöhnt? Bei dem Hinterbau spürt man ja auch offen rein gar nichts vom wippen, selbst im Wiegetritt nicht - auch wenn man den Umlenkhebel deutlich wippen sieht.


----------



## sirios (19. September 2011)

Also wenn ich beim Monarch das Floodgate auf zu stelle, was dem PP des RP23 entspricht, dann sieht man ein ganz ganz leichtes wippen wenn mansich auf die 270° Box konzentriert. Beim Fahren merkt man davon aber überhaupt nix. Ich denke mal ihr seht das Wippen von 2-3mm zu kritisch. Mir passt der Monarch sehr gut, und ich finde auch dass der Hinterbau gelungen ist.


----------



## bloodyludy (19. September 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> unharmonische Hinterbau
> Dazu wippen im Offenen Modus im Bereich 4-5mm, mir Pro Pedal waren es auch noch 2-3mm Wipperei.
> war 3-4mal kurz davor den Rahmen in den nächsten Graben zu feuern.
> das erste mal dieses Jahr schieben
> ...



Ohmannomann! Läßt Du eigentlich noch was gutes am Rad?
Warum kaufst Du Deiner Freundin dann kein Liteville?

Ganz ehrlich: Ich hab jahrelang wegen Effizienzverlusten einen riesen Bogen um Fullies gemacht, wurde vom Strive trotzdem nicht enttäuscht.
Keine Ahnung, warum Du Dich bei einem 160mm Eingelenker über minimales Wippen beschwerst. Insbesondere, wenn es in diversen Tests beschrieben wurde. Der Sprung von 100mm auf 160mm wird auch seinen Beitrag zum geänderten "Fahrstil" leisten

Ich komme meine Hausberge auch so und ohne PP hoch. Mit PP Stufe 3 ist der Hinterbau bockhart. Gabel und Dämpfer so abgestimmt, dass beim wippen (stehend) ein gleichmäßiges Ein- und Ausfedern stattfindet.

Größe M
Kampfgewicht fahrfertig 82kg
Vorne: 60-65PSI
hinten: 195-200PSI
Also eher weniger Sag, Compression setting vorne offen, wenig Rebound-Dämpfung. Kein PP
So fühle ich *mich* am wohlsten.

Auch wenn man mit dem Rad keine 24h-Rennen gewinnt, macht es doch Bergrunter und auf Trails echt Laune...da sind einige Kumpels mit ihren sauteuren speziellen Spezialbikes oft langsamer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2011)

Ihr müsst das auch so sehen, dass ihr mit dem Strive Abfahrten nehmen könnt, die mit Bikes mit 100-150mm Federweg und entsprechender Geo(!!) gar nicht fahrbar sind..


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. September 2011)

Um mal sachlich zu bleiben:

Welchen Tune fahrt ihr am Fox?
Medium? Welche Balken....?

195-200 Psi erscheint mir hart,weniger Sag, köntne ich aber nochmal versuchen. Das würde heißen,man läßt den Sag Indikator außer acht und wäre so in etwa das was ich vermute.
Damit wird dann natürlich das gewippe weniger und das Pro Pedal könnte in der druckstufe genügen das es eben nicht wippt.

Schade das man den Boostvalve beim RP23 nicht selbst einstellen kann .


----------



## ticris (19. September 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Ohmannomann! Läßt Du eigentlich noch was gutes am Rad?
> Warum kaufst Du Deiner Freundin dann kein Liteville?


 

  Verstehe die Nörgelei auch nicht. Dass ein 160er Enduro keine Racebike ist, ist doch klar und etwas Gewippe gehört bei einem Fully mehr oder weniger dazu.

Bin mit dem Bike auch absolut zufrieden. 100km Touren und Höhenmeterexzesse sind kein Problem, allerdings braucht es dazu schon etwas mehr Zeit und Power als mit einem Hardtail, also wenn die Beinchen brennen einfach mal die Zähne zusammenbeißen und weiterstrampeln, dann läuft es irgendwann auch leichter bergauf. 

Größe M (9er ES)
Kampfgewicht fahrfertig ~80kg
Vorne: 45-50PSI
hinten: 155-165PSI

Also sehr weich abgestimmt, sicher ordentlich SAG, wobei mir eine ordentliche, zum Einsatzbereich passende, Federwegausnutzung wichtiger ist als ein starrer SAG-Wert.
Bei strammem Antritt bergauf wippt das offen schon etwas, aber mit PP auf 3 ist kein Gewippe mehr spürbar.

Da größere Sprunge und Drops mangels Fahrtechnik noch nicht zum Repertoire gehören fährt es sich mit der soften Abstimmung absolut genial. Wenn es bald etwas härter zu Sache geht ist sicherlich etwas mehr Druck nötig.


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. September 2011)

Mhm, mir scheint ihr seit entweder noch keine Anderen 150 oder 160mm Bikes gefahren oder an ihrem Dämpfer ist im Vergleich zu euren, was faul.


Muss wohl selbst weiter versuchen oder mich mal an Canyon wenden.


----------



## T!ll (19. September 2011)

Versuch erstmal, es härter abzustimmen. Mein altes Nerve musste ich mit rund 10-15% Sag fahren, damit es nicht durchschlägt (BV-RP23 mit großer Luftkammer)


----------



## LukasL (19. September 2011)

Ich hab jetzt ein neues Problem an meinem Strive 7.0. 
Nachdem ich gestern von der Kalmit heimgekommen bin, habe ich gemerkt das die Federgabel wackelt. 
Die is irgendwie nicht richtig fest im Rahmen! 
Man spürt es sehr ordentlich und sehen und hören kann man es auch, das sie wackelt. 
Hab jetzt aber kein Plan wie ich die fest bekommen könnte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (19. September 2011)

LukasL schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt ein neues Problem an meinem Strive 7.0.
> Nachdem ich gestern von der Kalmit heimgekommen bin, habe ich gemerkt das die Federgabel wackelt.
> Die is irgendwie nicht richtig fest im Rahmen!
> Man spürt es sehr ordentlich und sehen und hören kann man es auch, das sie wackelt.
> Hab jetzt aber kein Plan wie ich die fest bekommen könnte!



Stichwort: Steuersatz einstellen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. September 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Wobei ich anmerken muss, dass die Lyrik, nachdem ich die neue Gabel zerlegt und ausgiebig geschmiert habe (war ja vom Werk ab nix drin) sehr schön arbeitet und anspricht. Ich bin mit dem 2-Step System auch sehr zufrieden. Die Lyrik 2-Step macht für mich ne gute Figur auf dem Trail.
> [...]
> Eventuell werde ich mir aber aus Neugier mal noch ein U-Turn Kit bestellen und das mal testen.


Ja, eine ordentlich Schmierung ist unabhängig vom Federmedium elementar wichtig. Traurig, dass man bei keinem Hersteller drauf vertrauen kann, dass diese ab Werk vorhanden ist. Da die meisten aber eh eine viel zu dünne Brühe verwenden, lohnt sich der Schmiermittelservice nach den ersten 2-3 Fahrten eh bei quasi jeder Gabel 
Wenn du nicht allerhöchsten Wert auf das "schnelle" Absenken ber Hebel-Umlegen legst, wirst du mit der U-Turn definitiv mehr Spaß haben  2 Tips hierzu: bestell dir direkt das "Spring Sleeve" mit, das ist eine Folie, die um die Feder herum gelegt wird, gegen Kratzen/Klappern an der Standrohr-Innenseite und Fette die Spindel bzw. den Teil der Feder, der durch diese Läuft gut vorm Einbau, das hat einen immensen Einfluss auf die Leichtgängigkeit der U-Turn Verstellung.




Zhen schrieb:


> Achja, hat von euch schon jemand ein drittes Kettenblatt statt des Bashguard montiert? Ist das ohne weiteres möglich? Ich hab so meine Bedenken, dass ich auf Touren nicht hinterher komm, wenn die anderen alle 44 Zähne fahren


Überprüfe mal die Typenbezeichnung des Umwerfers, es gibt welche, die speziell für 2-fach gebaut sind. Bei denen dürfte es dann mit dem dritten Kettenblatt Probleme geben. Andernfalls sollte das einwandfrei passen. Aber beachte, dass du dann die originale Kettenführung nicht mehr verwenden kannst!




Vogelsberger schrieb:


> hinten waren die Sag Striche übereinander,gemessen warens so 1,4cm Sag vom Hub.


Ganz klar: viel zu weich! Das Strive will hinten mit sehr wenig Sag gefahren werden, ansonsten rauscht es sehr leicht durch den Federweg (und wippt vermutlich auch spürbar). Der Hinterbau wird damit allerdings überaschenderweise kaum weniger sensibel. Die normal Enduro-üblichen ~25% Sag kannst du da getrost vergessen, ~15 sind realistischer. Eine Weitere Möglichkeit wäre, die Luftkammer des Dämpfers zu verkleinern, um ihn progressiver zu machen. Sirios hat das für den Monarch vor knapp 2 Wochen hier im Thread beschrieben, was es genau für Möglichkeiten beim RP23 gibt, weiß ich nicht, aber im äußersten Notfall könnte man bei dem die Luftkammer wechseln.
Ich muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich das Strive meines Kumpels (mit Monarch) schon mit viel zu wenig Druck auf dem Dämpfer gefahren bin und selbst da hat es für mein Gefühl trotz offenem Floodgate nicht spürbar gewippt. Daher kann ich deine mMn stark übertriebenen Schilderungen (andauernd wegen brennender Beine anhalten müssen etc.) nicht ganz nachvollziehen...


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. September 2011)

Oki,also Sag indicator in die Tonne kloppen und ordentlich Dampf auf den Dämpfer, probier ich mal, bin gespannt....15% nehm ich mal von dir an Smubob.


----------



## sirios (19. September 2011)

Servus!

Also wem die Progression des Dämpfers nicht passt, dem kann ich die Verkleinerung der Kammer empfehlen. Für mich persönlich macht das mehr Sinn als den SAG zu reduzieren. Bei meiner Statur müsste ich auch um 15% SAG zu erreichen den Dämpfer mit utopischen Luftmengen vollblasen. Deshalb war das Tuningkit für den Monarch die bessere Variante. Ich fahr 30% SAG und habe keine Probleme mit Wippen oder Durchschlägen. Angeblich kann man beim FOX Dämpfer auch eine Verkleinerung vornehmen, dafür bin ich aber nicht der Experte. Die 14 für die Verkleinerung der HV Kammer beim Monarch sind auf jeden fall gut angelegtes Geld. Der Hinterbau arbeitet immernoch prima, lediglich die Kennlinie des gesamten Federwegs ist durch die frühere Progression nun vermeintlich etwas straffer, aber das passt so.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2011)

Was man beim RP23 umbauen kann sagt euch bestimmt Toxoholic..

morgen oder übermorgen kommt mein Strive ES Rahmen bei mir an 

Hoffentlich krieg ich den Umzug vom Nerve aufs Strive hin *g*


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. September 2011)

@ sirios: waren bei dem Kit eigentlich nur die Ringe dabei oder auch das Fett, was man auf deinem Foto sieht? Du hast ja nur 2 der Ringe verbaut, evtl. könntest du ja die Hälfte der Ringe gegen entsprechende Gebühr abgeben  Muss meinem Kumpel mal fragen, ob er das Kit schon bestellt hat, ich glaube aber nicht...


----------



## sirios (19. September 2011)

Leider war das Fett nicht dabei, das hatte ich noch dazu bestellt. Ich kann es aber wirklich empfehlen für Gabel und Dämpfer . Im Lieferumfang waren tatsächlich nur die Ringe.

Das mit dem verhökern der restlichen Ringe ist natürlich ne gute Idee, leider hab ich aber schon das 7er eines Kollegen entsprechend verarztet. Ich hab ihm noch zwei Ringe zur Sicherheit gegeben falls es nicht passt und er es gern noch progressiver möchte. Nun hab ich auch noch zwei auf Reserve . Das Nenn ich die Ressourcen gescheit ausnutzen, hehe .


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. September 2011)

Schade  Aber ist ja auch wahrhaft nicht teuer, das Kit 

Fett habe ich selber welches (Judy Butter), ich denke, das sollte den selben Zweck erfüllen. Wo soll das am Dämpfer hin? Steht davon was in irgendeinem Manual? Habe mich mit den Interna des Monarch noch nicht beschäftigt, da besagter Kumpel noch nicht wegen dem Ring-Einbau angefragt hat


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2011)

Sagt mal Jungs ich bräuchte mal nen Tipp von euch Profis  :

Wenn ich die Schaltung zum Strive umziehe wie mach ich das dann, dass mein Nachfolger die Schaltzüge nicht ewig durch den Rahmen fummeln muss? Habe jetzt keine neuen Schaltzüge und Außenhüllen mitbestellt..


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. September 2011)

Schaltzüge und Außenhüllen,macht man in der Regel mit neuem Rahmen oder bei Umzug,bzw einmal spätestens alle zwei Jahre immer neu.
Spätestens wenn genug Siff dran ist,das sie schwergängig werden.

Beim Strive geht ja alles am Unterrohr lang,bzw durch, es gibt Rahmen da gehts via Oberrohr und Sitzstrebe,selbst Fullies, da paßt es dann sowieso nicht an ein einen Rahmen mit Unterrohrführung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (19. September 2011)

Mein Hardtail fährt seit 7 1/2 Jahren, ohne den Wechsel auch nur eines einzigen Schaltzuges. Und da geht nach wie vor alles bestens. Dass da alle zwei Jahre ein Wechsel nötig ist, halt ich für bullshit.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2011)

Naja ich meine wenn ich die Schaltzüge aus dem Nerve AM rausziehe dann wird mein Nachfolger seinen Spaß haben. Die Züge sind nämlich innen verlegt und diese Züge muss man erstmal wieder durchfummeln.. Naja egal, das kommt dann eben so.


----------



## cryzz (19. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Was man beim RP23 umbauen kann sagt euch bestimmt Toxoholic..



Für den Fox Float-Dämpfer gibts bei Toxoholics jetzt dieses Kit zum Verkleinern der Luftkammer.

Hat das schon mal einer ausprobiert?

Ciao
Chris


----------



## Hoelzer_Sepp (19. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Naja ich meine wenn ich die Schaltzüge aus dem Nerve AM rausziehe dann wird mein Nachfolger seinen Spaß haben. Die Züge sind nämlich innen verlegt und diese Züge muss man erstmal wieder durchfummeln.. Naja egal, das kommt dann eben so.


 
du könntest ja zumindest beim rausziehen ne schnur mit durchziehen. dann hat er wenigstens ne chanche


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2011)

Hoelzer_Sepp schrieb:


> du könntest ja zumindest beim rausziehen ne schnur mit durchziehen. dann hat er wenigstens ne chanche



Das wird die beste Lösung sein..


----------



## bloodyludy (19. September 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Um mal sachlich zu bleiben:
> 
> Welchen Tune fahrt ihr am Fox?
> Medium? Welche Balken....?



RP23
High Volume
Velocity tune M
Rebound tune M
Boostvalve tune 200

Weniger Sag ist besser, der Dämpfer sollte nur so 90% seines Federwegs ausnützen (10% absolute Not-Reserve...WEP "War emergency power"), da sonst der Dämpfer bei heftiger Fahrweise durchschlägt. Durch die eher softe Abstimmung des Hinterbaus geht es bei normaler Fahrweise trotzdem recht komfortabel zu.

Achja, das Boostvalve ist meines Wissens Weg *und* Druck-abhängig. Ein höherer Druck führt somit zu einer früheren dynamischen Verhärtung des Dämpfers beim einfedern. Das hat aber nichts mit der normalen Progressivität oder geschwindigkeitsabhängigkeit zu tun.
Ich lasse mich aber auch gern von einer anderen Meinung überzeugen.


----------



## obmiT (19. September 2011)

mein kleiner Bericht:

3 mal eine kleinere Runde gefahren. (zum einbremsen und einstellen...)

Die Bremsen sind am Anfang etwas schwach. Dann haben sie gequitscht und danach waren sie schön bissig. (20km) (vom Gefühl her fast gleich gut wie die Magura Luise die ich bis jetzt hatte. Hoffentlich auch so Zuverlässig und Wartungsarm)

Die Gabel wird langsam softer. Auf den Kopf stellen hat glaub nichts spührbares gebracht. (bin bei 80km und ich glaub es ändert sich noch was)

Hab am Dämpfer und Gabel noch Reserven. (bei beiden gleich viel)
Einstellung bis jetzt ist überall Mittelwert.

Bremsgriffe muste ich noch etwas runter drehen. Ab jetzt besteht bei mir auch Kratzergefahr.

Knarzen tut nix.
Fett war überall genügend drann. (gut sichtbar wo gefettet wurde)
Das Kunststoffteil wo der Zug unten raus kommt war nicht ganz und verkanntet drinn. 
Eine Schraube am Bremsgriff war eine Fehlproduktion. Der Kopf war nicht Zylindrisch sondern leicht abgerundet und die Oberfläche hatte Orangenhaut. Außerdehm war das Material so weich wie Lötzinn.(Avid Fehler)

Das Rad geht wirklich sau gut den Berg hoch. Fast hätte ich einen unbezwungenen Geröllweg geschaft aber dann wurde mir schwarz vor Augen und ich muste "absteigen". (früher warens Gripp oder Abhebprobleme)

Die FA haben spührbar mehr Gripp als meine alten NN. Auf nem schmierigen Lehmweg fuhren die FA wie auf Aspahlt. Dagegen wars mit den NN immer etwas Adrenalinausschüttend. (Muss ich wohl das Tempo erhöhen)


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2011)

Zhen schrieb:


> Dass da alle zwei Jahre ein Wechsel nötig ist, halt ich für bullshit.


Dito. Vor allem bei durchgehenden Zughülsen und gedichteten Endkappen (ich verwende nie etwas anderes). Ich fette den Schaltzug auch immer etwas, läuft dann absolut wie durch  Butter.




bloodyludy schrieb:


> WEP "War emergency power"


 




obmiT schrieb:


> Die Gabel wird langsam softer. Auf den Kopf stellen hat glaub nichts spührbares gebracht. (bin bei 80km und ich glaub es ändert sich noch was)


Auf den Kopf stellen bringt eigentlich nur etwas, wenn die Gabel eine Weile nicht bewegt wurde. Bei Benutzung wird das Öl ja eh nach oben befördert.
Was zum Einfahren am meisten bringt, ist "heftige Benutzung"  also z. B. ein Tag Bikepark, wo die Gabel richtig schlucken muss oder ein ruppiger Trail bzw. ein paar federwegs-ausnutzende Sprünge ein paar mal runter. Die Gabel muss dabei auch mal ordentlich Hub machen. Dafür kann es Sinn machen, den Druck so weit zu reduzieren, dass du den Federweg (fast) voll ausnutzt ohne sie durchzuschlagen und danach wieder auf "Arbeitsdruck" zu erhöhen.
Wie oben schon in anderem Kontext geschrieben: Wenn du das Risiko des Garantieverlustes auf dich nimmst, solltest du nach einigen Km das originale "Schmier"-Öl gegen etwas gescheites tauschen, das wird das Ansprechen spürbar und nachhaltig verbessern.


----------



## derth (20. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mich Obmit und Ludy anschließen:

RP23 BV Kammer High Volume
Velocity tune M
Rebound tune M
Boostvalve 200

Derzeit auf den ersten km habe ich Dämpfung an Gabel und Federbein bewusst weit offen und relativ viel Sag eingestellt. Das behalte ich bei bis sich alles etwas eingefahren hat. Gefühlt geht das hinten schneller als vorne. Also ähnlich wie Smubob das beschreibt.

Rad auf den Kopf stellen bringt wenig, weil unter den Schaumstoffringen noch Dichtungen sind...wenn da Öl durchkommt und den Schaumstoff tränkt ist irgend was dumm gelaufen.
Staubabstreifer hab ich aber noch nicht entfernt um zu sehen ob die Schaumdinger Öl haben... gab ja schon Posts die behaupten diese trocken vorgefunden zu haben bei fabrikneuen Füxen. Wenn mal Zeit ist..
Die Bremsen steigern sich recht schnell in der Leistung, man muss also  keine Einbremsorgien feiern wenn man anfangs bisschen langsam macht.

Schaltzüge: Gute Züge mit PTFE-Liner, sauber verlegt und mit den gedichteten Kappen verbaut sind meiner Erfahrung nach jahrelang schmerzfrei, 
normaler Zug trocken verbaut, einmal im Salzwasser gefahren und über Nacht stehen gelassen kann am nächsten Tag klemmen... wie im richtigen Leben!

Gruß
    derTH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (20. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn du das Risiko des Garantieverlustes auf dich nimmst, solltest du nach einigen Km das originale "Schmier"-Öl gegen etwas gescheites tauschen, das wird das Ansprechen spürbar und nachhaltig verbessern.



Was kippst du den in die Gabel?


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2011)

derth schrieb:


> Rad auf den Kopf stellen bringt wenig, weil unter den Schaumstoffringen noch Dichtungen sind...wenn da Öl durchkommt und den Schaumstoff tränkt ist irgend was dumm gelaufen.


Dem Irrtum bin ich auch mal aufgesessen  Fox verbaut komischerweise keine gesonderte Öldichtung - wieso werde ich nie verstehen 




ticris schrieb:


> Was kippst du den in die Gabel?


mindestens 15W Gabelöl, besser Motoröl.


----------



## derth (20. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dem Irrtum bin ich auch mal aufgesessen  Fox verbaut komischerweise keine gesonderte Öldichtung - wieso werde ich nie verstehen



Da hast du wohl recht, hab es mir eben nochmal "live" angesehen...man schaut direkt auf die Gleitbuchsen wenn man Abstreifring und Schaumstoff entfernt hat.
Da kann man nun halten von was man will, ich hätts anders gemacht.
Dabei ist mir aber aufgefallen das der Abstreifer sowohl auf dem Standrohr als auch im Tauchrohr sehr fest sitzt, der weiße Lack am Tauchrohr aber nicht ganz so fest... 
Naja, aber die Schaumstoffringe waren schön ölig, also wird die Kuh einfach eingeritten und gewartet wie sich das feeling entwickelt.

Gruß
  derTH


----------



## xTr3Me (20. September 2011)

Sagt mal ist es normal, dass beim Strive keine Halteklammern für die Bremsleitungen dabei sind? Bei meinem Nerve AM wurden da so Plastik-U-Teile, die man über die Befestigungen klippts, verbaut.

Habe heute mal angefangen die Teile vom Nerve AM auf das Strive umzubauen.
Kann mir jemand mit dem Umwerfer weiterhelfen? Ich frage mich wie dieser
mit dieser mitgeliefertn E66-11 Platte befestigt wird. Ich denke ein Bild
erklärt mehr als 1000 Worte


----------



## obmiT (20. September 2011)

Ich hab  "Finish Line WT15" rein (auf jeder Seite nur 2ml auf die Schaumstoffringe mit hilfe eines dünnen Kabelbinders)
Nach dem auf den Kopf stellen und ersten 10km waren die Rohre ganz trocken. Jetzt kommen sie leicht benetzt raus.


----------



## Sushi1976 (20. September 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Ich hab  "Finish Line WT15" rein (auf jeder Seite nur 2ml auf die Schaumstoffringe mit hilfe eines dünnen Kabelbinders)
> Nach dem auf den Kopf stellen und ersten 10km waren die Rohre ganz trocken. Jetzt kommen sie leicht benetzt raus.



Wer weis wie das strive 7 im Modelljahr 2012 aussieht? Gibts Änderungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zrider (20. September 2011)

Meines Wissens nach wird das 7.0 auch Fox Federelemente haben.


----------



## derth (20. September 2011)

Noch nicht viel bekannt, aber auf der HP gibts unter Eurobike-special ne kleine Broschüre zum runterladen.
Zu sehen sind zweifarbige Rahmen, das 7er schon mit Fox und Reverb weil das 2011 mit Abstand am wenigsten gefragt war, dafür "nur" Talas R und RP2. Und zumindest auf dem Bild Sun/Ringle-Laufräder. Geo hat sich glaube ich null verändert, nur das Lager wo die Box am Unterrohr sitzt ist breiter und größer geworden.
Aber keine Gewähr das alles so stimmt und kommt.

Gruß
   derTH


----------



## Zhen (20. September 2011)

yep, fox float und talas 36 r. Was ich persönlich ja als Nachteil gegenüber dem aktuellen 7er ansehe. Vor allem die Gabel kommt garantiert nicht an die Lyrik ran. Bin mal auf den Preis gespannt. Eigentlich muss es ja ein wenig teurer werden, bei den Komponenten.


----------



## sirios (20. September 2011)

Machen wir uns mal nix vor, auch die Laufräder des jetzigen 7er sind besser als die Sun Ringlé des kommenden, zumindest was die Qualität angeht. Vielleicht glaubt man mit Hilfe des Fox Fahrwerkes mehr Kunden für das 7er begeistern zu können. Ich bin jedoch froh noch das "alte" 7er bekommen zu haben, auch weil ich nicht unbedingt auf den neuen Look der Rahmen stehe.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. September 2011)

Es ist doch nichts neues, dass Canyon jedes Jahr etwas teurer wird. 2010 hatte mein Nerve AM 6.0 noch fast das selbe Fahrwerk wie das teuerste Nerve AM, da wurden keine abgespeckten Dämpferversionen eingabaut. Einzig die Gabel hatte eine Einstellung weniger.. es wird eben alles immer teurer, also wieso sollte das bei Canyon anders sein?

Wenn mir jemand meine Frage oben beantworten könnte wäre das trotzdem super


----------



## obmiT (20. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist es normal, dass beim Strive keine Halteklammern für die Bremsleitungen dabei sind? Bei meinem Nerve AM wurden da so Plastik-U-Teile, die man über die Befestigungen klippts, verbaut.
> 
> Habe heute mal angefangen die Teile vom Nerve AM auf das Strive umzubauen.
> Kann mir jemand mit dem Umwerfer weiterhelfen? Ich frage mich wie dieser
> ...



Beim Strive sind teilweise die C-Clips und Kabelbinder in Verbindung mit den Schohnern wo CANYON drauf steht verbaut. 

Zum Umwerfer kann ich nix sagen. Hab keinen.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. September 2011)

Tjo das Zeug ist beim Rahmen nicht mitgeliefert.. zumindest bei mir nicht..


----------



## T!ll (20. September 2011)

Kannst auch Kabelbinder statt den C-Clips nehmen


----------



## Zhen (20. September 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Machen wir uns mal nix vor, auch die Laufräder des jetzigen 7er sind besser als die Sun Ringlé des kommenden, zumindest was die Qualität angeht. Vielleicht glaubt man mit Hilfe des Fox Fahrwerkes mehr Kunden für das 7er begeistern zu können. Ich bin jedoch froh noch das "alte" 7er bekommen zu haben, auch weil ich nicht unbedingt auf den neuen Look der Rahmen stehe.



Jepp, genau deshalb hab ich eins der letzten 2011er in L abgegriffen, die es gab. Ich find die neue Optik zwar schöner, aber gute Komponenten sind mir wichtiger.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. September 2011)

Schon klar, sind eben unpraktisch .. finde die "C-Clips" ganz cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (21. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schon klar, sind eben unpraktisch .. finde die "C-Clips" ganz cool.


Frag doch mal telefonsich freundlich bei Canyon nach, vielleicht schicken sie dir die Clips nach.


----------



## swoosh999 (21. September 2011)

so..melde mich zurück !
nun durfte auch mal das strive den gardasee kennenlernen.

kurzer bericht:
gefahren wurde hauptsächlich technisch schwieriges gelände (langsameres tempo). ich muss sagen, dass strive schlägt sich besser als erwartet.
bergauf klar..es ist kein cc-racer, geht aber mit pp auf stufe 3 nahezu wippfrei, so dass auch 1500hm auffahrt mit gewisser grundkondition kein problem darstellen sollten (zwar war ich durch saalbach und ischgl etwas gondelverwöhnt, aber es war machbar).

der hinterbau arbeitet auf technischen trails sehr senibel und butterweich.
mittlerweile gefällt mir die lineare ausrichtigung des dämpfers sehr und ich denke nicht mehr über eine kammerverkleinerung nach.
mit setup - 90kg (incl.) - 210 psi - 13mm SAG = 23% bin ich durchschlagsfrei (bei drops < 1,5m) und hochzufrieden !

aber die talas und ihr losbrechmoment hatten mich fast zu verzweiflung gebracht.
was sie in saalbach auf schnellen passagen noch so gut machte, bockte sie  am lago. obwohl die druckstufe kpl. offen ist, arbeitet sie sehr unsenibel, gerade wo ich die feinfühligkeit bei großen stufen, kehren ect. benötige !
luftdruck 62 psi...

thema knarzgeräusche:
keine mehr vorhanden ! nur das sattelgestell quietsch mal ab und zu im uphill

thema bremsen:
ohje....gerade noch frisch entlüftet von canyon und die wollen immernoch nicht: nach jeder trailpause (langen abfahrt) dauerte es eine gewisse zeit bis der druckpunkt wieder voll da war - k.p. ob das mit der abkühlung der scheiben oder so zu tun hat  jedenfalls ist im "kalten zustand" der druckpunkt da, wird nach der ERSTEN abfahrt noch BESSER, und nach den Pausen aber immer schlechter...erst wenn die bremse wieder "warm" wird wird´s besser. jedenfalls waren meine formular RX da wesentlich konstanter.

thema oberrohr:
zwei stürze und das oberrohr wurde wieder in mitleidenschaft gezogen.
noch zwei abgänge und das alu ist durch ! 

ansonsten wie gehabt -> klasse bike - macht einfach spaß !

ps. auch längere tragepassagen sind ohne probleme möglich.


----------



## schwarzerbus (21. September 2011)

Hallo!

Zunächst, trotz erstem Beitrag bei IBC, vielen Dank an Alle die, die diesen ThreAd so informativ und sachlich machen, denn dazu ist er da!

Ganz besonderen Dank an Canyon_service und Lutz, eure Antworten waren wirklich äußerst hilfreich bei der Entscheidung für das Strive ESX 9.0 SL! Vor zwei Wochen habe ich es bestellt und heute ist es angekommen!


*Sehr sinnvoll fand ich auch die Information das Lager der 270° Box am Unterrohr mit 2Nm zu kontrollieren*! *Trotz der alten Verschlusskappen (Aufschrift Drehmoment 7-12Nm) war es jedoch korrekt montiert.* Dies habe ich mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel meiner Wahl überprüft. Ebenso habe ich die Abweichung des Canyon 08/15 Drehmomentschlüssel ermittelt: erstaunlich genau, das primitive Ding!  Aber sicher ist sicher!

Alle heute gelieferten Teile befanden sich in einem hervorragendem Zustand, der Karton ebenso. Vielen Dank an den zuständigem Mechaniker!

Nach ausgiebiger Einstellung der Federelemente möchte ich euch jetzt vor meiner kleinen Testrunde im Aachener Wald meine Einstellungsdaten mitteilen:

Dämpfer (RP23): 160 psi
Gabel (Talas): 50 psi

Angenehm weich zum einfahren.


Und an all die Canyon-Nörgler und Fox-Laberköppe: Heult euch woanders aus, oke?


----------



## Ferdolino (21. September 2011)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> Nach ausgiebiger Einstellung der Federelemente möchte ich euch jetzt vor meiner kleinen Testrunde im Aachener Wald meine Einstellungsdaten mitteilen:
> 
> Dämpfer (RP23): 160 psi
> Gabel (Talas): 50 psi
> ...



Wieviel wiegst du, wenn ich fragen darf.

Grüße!


----------



## edwardje (21. September 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Schaltzüge und Außenhüllen,macht man in der Regel mit neuem Rahmen oder bei Umzug,bzw einmal spätestens alle zwei Jahre immer neu.
> Spätestens wenn genug Siff dran ist,das sie schwergängig werden.
> 
> Beim Strive geht ja alles am Unterrohr lang,bzw durch, es gibt Rahmen da gehts via Oberrohr und Sitzstrebe,selbst Fullies, da paßt es dann sowieso nicht an ein einen Rahmen mit Unterrohrführung.


 

Bei mir war der Schaltzug gerissen durch das viele stossen im Bikepark. Ich habe zusammen mit meine Freundin 30 minuten gebraucht um eine neue durch zu Fummeln . Ich hatte gedacht es ist so wie beim Klein das innen im Rohr ein Fuhrungskabel liegt. Aber nein leider.


----------



## schwarzerbus (21. September 2011)

Ferdolino schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegst du, wenn ich fragen darf.
> 
> Grüße!



Ah jo, hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben! Dumm!

75 Kg, 185cm, 91cm Schrittlänge, Torsolänge 64, Armlänge 66 -> Mischungs aus Affe und Gazelle! 

*Erster Fahrtbericht:*

Eins vorweg: ich bin erst ein paar Enduros im Radladen gefahren. Ansonsten ab und zu mal Downhillbike von Kumpels so zum testen, wie es sich anfühlt. Die Bikes waren mir aber eigentlich imme rzu schwer, denn wer will schon bergauf schieben? Irgendwie finde ich das uncool...
Probe gefahren war ich ein Trek Remedy 7 von 2011. Das fuhr sich schon, war nur, wenn man die Austattung fürs Geld vergleicht, viel zu teuer für mich als Studi. Das ESX 9.0 SL ist es auch nur geworden, weil es das 8.0 nicht mehr gab, ums direkt vorab zu sagen. Eigentlich wollte ich diese doofe Carbonstrebe nicht haben, jetzt ist sie dran und ich bin der Überzeugung, dass ich die 300g mehr nicht merken würde. Dies dazu.

Auf dem ersten Trail heude mit dem weichen Setup wars also wirklich genial! Der Aufstieg, mittelsteil im Aachener Wald, war kein großes Problem mit der abgesenkten Talas, zur Not noch geblockt. Das Wippen des Hinterbaus hält sich meiner Meinung nach stark in Grenzen, hätte ich mir schlimmer vorgestellt. Im Pro Pedal Modus ist es nochmals merklich weniger. Kein Vergleich zu meinem 1999er Merida Fully für damals immerhin 1200 Mark! Das lebt jetzt seit 6 Jahren nicht mehr, weshalb ich eine lange, lange Durststrecke bis zu diesem Teil hatte. Ein Bike für "Alles", das wollt eich und ich wage zu behaupten, dass das ziemlich gut geklappt hat. Bergauf ist das Ding natürlich kein Marathon Hardtail, aber es fährt sich wirklich gut! Die Absenkung bringt sprürbar etwas mehr Agilität, die Geometrieveränderung verändert das ganze Fahrverhalten SPÜRBAR! Wer sagt, dass er das nicht merkt, der merkt glaub ich echt nix mehr! Die Sache mit der Sattelstütze ist natürlich auch einfach der Hit! Kaumist man oben, fährt man einfach direkt weiter, kurz die Talas ausgefahren, Stütze runten, Gabelblock & PedalPro raus und es lässt sich wirklich Bergab sehr schnell über Wurzelteppiche und alles Andere drüberfahren. Im Vergleich zu einigen Downhillbikes finde ich es wensentlich angenehmer, quirlig irgendwie, so ähnlich wie ein Hardtail fast nur eben viel schneller bergab.
Der Sattel ist für meinen kleinen Arsch auf jeden Fall auch völlig oke, mit gepolsterter Radhose eben. 
Die Bremse wurde nach 20 Km spürbar bissiger, wahrscheinlich wird es noch besser. Beim Stoppie auf Asphalt fahren merkte man Anfangs, dass es noch nicht so pralle zu dosieren war. Der Druckpunkt kam am Ende der Tour besser raus und die Dosierbarkeit hat sich auch verbessert!
Am Ende habe ich Vorne auf ca. 60 psi erhöht, Hinten auf ca. 190psi. Für den Bereich hier ist das völlig genügend, denke ich. Die Zugstufe habe ich auch vorne und hinten um ein paar Klicks leicht erhöht.
Die Schaltung ist wirklich enorm präzise, man kann auf beiden Kettenblätten quasi jeden Gangfahren, hat also irgendiwe wirklich 20 Gänge, wenn ich die jeweilig letzten und ersten allerdings meist überspringe. Erstaunlicher Weise fehlt mir das 3te Ritzel auch nich wirklich, wie ich anfangs dachte. Die Übersetzung empfinde ich als gelungen.

Wie gesagt, ich bin wirklich kein Fahrradprofi, aber das ganze unendliche Genörgel hier kann ich bislang noch nicht verstehen, aber vielleicht komtm j anoch etwas! 

Der Fat Albert Reifen ist jedenfalls sehr breit, so mein erstes Gefühl. Ziemlich hoher Rollwiederstand auf Asphalt, ansonsten fühlt er sich auf Waldboden ziemlich wohl, sehr viel Traktion beim Aufstieg. Auf Schotter habe ich keinen wirklichen Vergleich, aber ich finde es auch da völlig oke!

Für mich als Wiedereinsteiger in den MTB Sport ist es schwierig zu vergleichen, aber man merkt schon, dass das Strive einfach ein Rad für Alles sein soll. Naatürlich macht man dann auch bei Allem einen Kompromiss, aber das ist ja klar, ne! Deshalb nicht so viel heulen und lieber auf das Strive freuen! 

Später mehr! 

Grüße aus Aachen


----------



## xTr3Me (21. September 2011)

> jetzt ist sie dran und ich bin der Überzeugung, dass ich die 300g mehr nicht merken würde


Lag die Differenz nicht bei 70g oder so? 



> chaltzüge und Außenhüllen,macht man in der Regel mit neuem Rahmen oder  bei Umzug,bzw einmal spätestens alle zwei Jahre immer neu.


Ich habe jetzt neue Außenhüllen und Züge hier und morgen gehts dann an den Einbau. Gibt es denn irgendwo eine Anleitung oder ein paar Tipps was man 
dabei beachten muss?


----------



## Zhen (21. September 2011)

Yay, sehr informativ was ihr hier alle schreibt. Die Freude auf mein Strive wird immer größer =) In 2 Wochen solls kommen, ich bin dafür, dass es eher da ist  Haben doch jetzt eh nimmer viel zu tun in Koblenz.


----------



## schwarzerbus (21. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Lag die Differenz nicht bei 70g oder so?



Keine Ahnung und es ist mir auch echt *******gal! Das ist einfach nur ein Marketingding. Alu wär mir lieber gewesen->stabiler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. September 2011)

Wie wollt ihr mit 15% Sag jemals den letzten Zentimeter Hub vom Dämpfer brauchen? Bin eine zeitlang auch mit 15% Sag gefahren, aber es blieb immer zuviel Federweg übrig. Im Moment fahre ich 25-35% Sag habe die volle Ausnutzung des Fox RP23 und ein richtig gutes Bike. Bergauf wenns steiler wird das Flootgate aktiviert und gut ist es. Kein Wippen oder ähnliches und bergab im offenen Modus die volle Dröhnung.


----------



## sirios (21. September 2011)

Ich fahr auch 30% allerdings mit modifiziertem Monarch, der ist nun gegen "Durchschläge" resistenter


----------



## RolandMC (21. September 2011)

wie gesagt mit 15% hatte ich immer min. 1 cm Restfederweg am Dämpfer. Jetzt nutze ich ihn voll und habe einen viel softern Hinterbau. Bin aber auch nicht der Dropper oder Springer.
Fühlt sich jetzt an wie ein 901`er bin zwar noch keins gefahren, aber die Liteviller können ja auch nur durch Handauflegen jedes zehntel ihres Federwegs bestimmen.


----------



## sirios (21. September 2011)

Da es bei mir auch manchmal etwas rustikaler zugeht und auch der ein oder andere höhere Sprung drin ist passt mir das Tuning des Monarchs ganz gut. Der Federweg wird bei mir, sofern ich mit meinem Marschgepäck unterwegs bin, ebenfalls schön ausgenutzt


----------



## schwarzerbus (21. September 2011)

Also, mir ist klar, dass es wahrscheinlich ne blöde Frage ist, aber:

*Was zum Henker heißt x % SAG?*

Beispiel:

Wenn ich 100mm Gesamtfederweg habe und meine Federung durch aufsitzen 10mm absackt (Negativfederweg!), habe ich dann 10% SAG?

Danke für die Aufklärung! Und was bringt mir dieser "SAG-Monitor"?


----------



## schwarzerbus (21. September 2011)

Ahh, schon gefunden!

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=157&action=searchResult

Trotzden Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (21. September 2011)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> und es lässt sich wirklich Bergab sehr schnell über Wurzelteppiche und alles Andere drüberfahren. Im Vergleich zu einigen Downhillbikes finde ich es wensentlich angenehmer, quirlig irgendwie, so ähnlich wie ein Hardtail fast nur eben viel schneller bergab.



Ähm naja, mal nicht übertreiben der Unterschied zwischen einem Enduro und einem HT ist schon erheblich.


----------



## Chrisinger (21. September 2011)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwelche genaueren Info´s zu den neuen Strive´s? Hab bis jetzt nur dieses Eurobike-PDF gefunden. Da steht aber leider nicht viel drin


----------



## Zhen (21. September 2011)

No Sir! Bisher gibt es außer den EuroBike-Infos nichts Neues. Wird aber sicher keinen Monat mehr dauern, bis die neuen Modelle auf der Homepage zu finden sind.

Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Teile ihr am Strive 7.0 (2011) zuerst ändern/tauschen würdet. Ganz klar gehört da wohl der Sattel dazu. Aber wie schauts z.B. mit den Bremsen aus? Ich hör dauernd von nem wandernden Druckpunkt. Und wenn eins gar nicht geht, dann ist das ne Bremse, die nicht 100%ig zuverlässig ist.
Über konstruktive, bezahlbare Vorschläge freu ich mich.


----------



## xTr3Me (22. September 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ähm naja, mal nicht übertreiben der Unterschied zwischen einem Enduro und einem HT ist schon erheblich.



Fully bleibt Fully. Klar merkt man einen Unterschied zwischen HT und Fully, aber man merkt, evtl bis auf das Gewicht, erst mal keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Hinterbau mit 120 oder 160mm Federweg.. das wird hier im Forum zwar öfters geschrieben, aber ich kann da keinen Unterschied bemerken. Ein Enduro geht eher schwer zu treten weil entsprechende Reifen verbaut sind .. aber das ist ja bei den meisten Strives hier nicht der Fall.


----------



## Deleted163868 (22. September 2011)

hi leute , daher ich mit meiner frau  nächstes jahr camping mäßig viel unterwegs sein werde suche ich ein bike was ich mit nehme kann und mit dehm ich alles machen kann . von der tour mit meiner frau bis  bike park besuche . daher meine frage , ist das strive für den park zugelassen ? hat schon mal einer ein paar park erfahrungen sammeln können ?

gruß benny


----------



## gotboost (22. September 2011)

Strive, Nukeproof Mega, votec v.sx. Such dir eins aus, je nach priorität. Bloß keine HS Kurbel für Touren.


----------



## xTr3Me (22. September 2011)

Das Alutech Fanes gibts ja auch seit kurzem. Evtl müsste man sich das mal überlegen.. ist aber ein eher schweres Enduro.


----------



## gotboost (22. September 2011)

Was wiegt der fanas Rahmen? Np Mega ist ja auch richtig schwer und macht nix...


----------



## xTr3Me (22. September 2011)

3,1


----------



## gotboost (22. September 2011)

Das hat das Mega auch ungefähr. 300gr mehr oder weniger wie die Konkurrenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (22. September 2011)

Zhen schrieb:


> No Sir! Bisher gibt es außer den EuroBike-Infos nichts Neues. Wird aber sicher keinen Monat mehr dauern, bis die neuen Modelle auf der Homepage zu finden sind.
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Teile ihr am Strive 7.0 (2011) zuerst ändern/tauschen würdet. Ganz klar gehört da wohl der Sattel dazu. Aber wie schauts z.B. mit den Bremsen aus? Ich hör dauernd von nem wandernden Druckpunkt. Und wenn eins gar nicht geht, dann ist das ne Bremse, die nicht 100%ig zuverlässig ist.
> Über konstruktive, bezahlbare Vorschläge freu ich mich.




Viel kann man da noch nicht wirklich sagen, da außer den Federelementen und der Bremse noch nichts angegeben ist. Die Spezifikationen der Bikes ändern sich auch gerne nochmal kurzfristig...

Die Elixir 5 geht auf jeden Fall klar und ist m.M.n. allen anderen Bremsen in diesem Preisbereich überlegen. Da spielen aber auf jeden Fall die persönlichen Vorlieben eine gewaltige Rolle.
Was ich bei den Avid Bremsen empfehlen kann, ist diese zuerst mal ordnungsgemäß zu entlüften, da dies bei Auslieferung meist nicht so optimal gemacht wurde.
Was ich auf jeden Fall zur Performanceerhöhung empfehlen kann ist die Trickstuff Bremsflüssigkeit: Klick


----------



## ticris (22. September 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Was ich auf jeden Fall zur Performanceerhöhung empfehlen kann ist die Trickstuff Bremsflüssigkeit: Klick



500ml für ~40 ?  Kann mir nur schwerlich vorstellen, dass es das wert ist. Die 260° C von normalem DOT 5.1 sollten eigentlich dicke reichen.


----------



## Frypan (22. September 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> 500ml für ~40 ?  Kann mir nur schwerlich vorstellen, dass es das wert ist. Die 260° C von normalem DOT 5.1 sollten eigentlich dicke reichen.


Genau und die von Avid is echt geschenkt für 92/L 

Das bringt schon einen etwas härteren Druckpunkt (is ja bei der 5 nicht verstellbar).
Ich habe es mir aus dem KFZ Zubehör gekauft: Superformula[URL="http://www.isa-racing.com/index.php/cat/c296_FERODO-Bremsfluessigkeit.html"]Verschiedene Bremsflüssigkeiten[/URL]


----------



## Zhen (22. September 2011)

Schon mal kein schlechter Tip. Gibt sich preislich ja tatsächlich nicht viel mit der originalen. Übrigens rede ich vom Strive der aktuellen Saison, nicht vom kommenden. D.h. die Teile sind natürlich bekannt und können auf der HP eingesehen werden. Hab mich da wohl etwas uneindeutig ausgedrückt.
Ich hab übrigens grad ne Email von Canyon bekommen. Die machen genau in der Woche Inventur, in der ich mein Bike bekommen sollte. Jetzt werd ich doch mit meinem alten Esel in den Urlaub fahren müssen...


----------



## xTr3Me (22. September 2011)

So habe mein Strive heute im Prinzip fertig aufgebaut. Leider musste ich kurz vor der ersten Probefahrt feststellen, dass das Vorderrad wegen dem Bremssattel nicht montiert werden kann. 

Es ist eine Fox Van 36 160mm Gabel und die Bremse sind Avid Elixir 5 mit 2xxmm Scheiben. Welche Adapter benötige ich denn, damit ich den Bremssattel montieren kann? Es fehlen so ca 2,5cm....

Außerdem passt die 20er Steckachse nicht so ganz zu meinen 3way Pro Naben. Zwar passt der Durchmesser der Nabe und der Steckachse zusammen, die Nabe hat dabei aber keine seitliche Führung auf der Steckachse.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Frypan (22. September 2011)

Zhen schrieb:


> Schon mal kein schlechter Tip. Gibt sich preislich ja tatsächlich nicht viel mit der originalen. Übrigens rede ich vom Strive der aktuellen Saison, nicht vom kommenden. D.h. die Teile sind natürlich bekannt und können auf der HP eingesehen werden. Hab mich da wohl etwas uneindeutig ausgedrückt.
> Ich hab übrigens grad ne Email von Canyon bekommen. Die machen genau in der Woche Inventur, in der ich mein Bike bekommen sollte. Jetzt werd ich doch mit meinem alten Esel in den Urlaub fahren müssen...



Ahso, hatte ich leider nicht gelesen.
Also der Sattel hatte für mich auch nicht gepasst. Ich habe ein Tundra 2 draufgemacht.
Ansonsten kann ich dir auf jeden Fall eine absenkbare Sattelstütze empfehlen.
Es gibt Modelle zwischen 60 und 340. Für welches Modell du dich entscheidest ist eine Geld und Geschmacksfrage. Ich würde dir aber auf jeden Fall ein fernbedienbares Modell empfehlen, da du es einfacher und häufiger nutzen kannst.
Diese ist günstig, leicht und einfach aufgebaut.
Die hatte ich auch mal an nem Bike verbaut und hatte in über einem Jahr keine Probleme damit.

Noch mal zu der Bremsflüssigkeit: du brauchst diese Menge auf keinen Fall. Du kannst ja mal ein paar Kumpels anhauen und ihr könnt euch das Zeug ja teilen.
Bremsbeläge würde ich noch auf organisch wechseln, ansonsten ein Bike mit einer grundsoliden Ausstattung


----------



## dj_holgie (22. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Fully bleibt Fully. Klar merkt man einen Unterschied zwischen HT und Fully, aber man merkt, evtl bis auf das Gewicht, erst mal keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Hinterbau mit 120 oder 160mm Federweg.. das wird hier im Forum zwar öfters geschrieben, aber ich kann da keinen Unterschied bemerken. Ein Enduro geht eher schwer zu treten weil entsprechende Reifen verbaut sind .. aber das ist ja bei den meisten Strives hier nicht der Fall.



Das stimmt, aber er hat ja geschrieben zwischen HT und Fully. Hinterbau wippt halt immer etwas mit, beim HT wippt logischerweise nix.

Reifen machen extrem viel aus, das stimmt, hab aber noch nie ne Enduro mit 2,1 Zoll Semi Slicks gesehen..


----------



## xTr3Me (22. September 2011)

Das Schlimmste was ich bisher gesehen hab war ein Endurorahmen mit X-King und Mountainking


----------



## T!ll (22. September 2011)

Wo bleiben die Fotos von deinem Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (22. September 2011)

tjo siehe oben. Muss noch rausfinden welchen Adapter ich für meine Naben brauche damit die 20er Steckachse passt und ich brauch noch nen adapter für den bremssattel an der gabel. dann kommen pics.. aber es schaut schon megageil aus.  Ist auch ein geiles Gefühl drauf zu hocken.. umso mehr ärgere ich mich, dass ich nicht an die Adapter gedacht habe. Vermutlich wird das Bikealso erst übermorgen fertig.


----------



## ticris (23. September 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Genau und die von Avid is echt geschenkt für 92/L


92/L?  Wer kauft sowas, wenn es auch jedes x-beliebige DOT 5.1 für 5 die 250ml tut?


----------



## Frypan (23. September 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> 92/L?  Wer kauft sowas, wenn es auch jedes x-beliebige DOT 5.1 für 5 die 250ml tut?



Leude, die original Avid Bremsflüssigkeit kaufen...

Und ob ich jetzt "jedes beliebige DOT 5.1 für 5/250ml" kaufe oder die Ferrodo Flüssigkeit für 8/250ml macht nun auch keinen allzu gravierenden Unterschied, oder?


----------



## xTr3Me (23. September 2011)

Doch, mit der Avid Bremsflüssigkeit werden die Bremsen so gut, dass man bei gezogener Bremse rückwärts ohne zu pedallieren den Berg hoch fährt.


----------



## Frypan (23. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Doch, mit der Avid Bremsflüssigkeit werden die Bremsen so gut, dass man bei gezogener Bremse rückwärts ohne zu pedallieren den Berg hoch fährt.



 Nein, das geht nur mit der Ferrodo Bremsflüssigkeit für unglaubliche 8....


----------



## Skeletor23 (23. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist es normal, dass beim Strive keine Halteklammern für die Bremsleitungen dabei sind? Bei meinem Nerve AM wurden da so Plastik-U-Teile, die man über die Befestigungen klippts, verbaut.
> 
> Habe heute mal angefangen die Teile vom Nerve AM auf das Strive umzubauen.
> Kann mir jemand mit dem Umwerfer weiterhelfen? Ich frage mich wie dieser
> ...



hey das wüsst ich auch gern 
Hab auch weiter vorne schon mal gefragt.
Weiß zwar ungefähr wies funktioniert aber ein Foto vom Umwerfer und auch von der Kabelverlegung zum Umwerfer wäre echt nett.

ich glaub bei mir sind die Befestigungsteile dabei...muss ich aber heut abend mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerbus (23. September 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/20110921142227.jpg/Link zum Foto!


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. September 2011)

derth schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl recht, hab es mir eben nochmal "live" angesehen...man schaut direkt auf die Gleitbuchsen wenn man Abstreifring und Schaumstoff entfernt hat.
> Da kann man nun halten von was man will, ich hätts anders gemacht.


dito. Mir erschließt sich vor allem der Grund nicht.  Es kann deutlich leichter Schmutz ins Schmieröl gelangen! An der geringeren Reibung durch lediglich 1 Dichtlippe (vs. 4!! bei Rock Shox) kann es nicht liegen, da RS Gabeln durchaus auch butterweich ansprechen und Fox Gabeln da auf keinen Fall besser sind. Außerdem wären dann die für 2012 neuen Dichtungen mit 'spürbar weniger Reibung' nicht nötig.  Bleibt einzig und allein der einfachere Aufbau und dadurch gesparter Materialeinsatz, welcher ja prinzipiell eher den Preis der Gabeln senken könnte - was bei Fox definitiv auch nicht glaubhaft ist 




derth schrieb:


> das 7er schon mit Fox und Reverb weil das 2011 mit Abstand am wenigsten gefragt war, dafür "nur" Talas R und RP2.


Das ist echt ein deutlicher Rückschritt! Der RP2 ist ok, die Verstellung der PP-Intensität ist relativ unnötig. Anscheinend kommt der RP wohl auch besser mit dem Strive Hinterbau zurecht, also wohl eine gute Entscheidung. Aber bei der Gabel auf eine ohne Druckstufendämpfung zu gehen, erscheint mir wie ein schlechter Witz...




sirios schrieb:


> Vielleicht glaubt man mit Hilfe des Fox Fahrwerkes mehr Kunden für das 7er begeistern zu können.


Klar, der teure Ruf zieht einfach immer (noch).




xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schon klar, sind eben unpraktisch .. finde die "C-Clips" ganz cool.


Gibts in deiner Nähe keinen Fahrradladen? Die sollten die Teile doch zu hunderten in ner Kiste liegen haben und dir gegen geringes Entgelt ein paar davon überlassen...




swoosh999 schrieb:


> thema bremsen:
> ohje....gerade noch frisch entlüftet von canyon und die wollen immernoch nicht: nach jeder trailpause (langen abfahrt) dauerte es eine gewisse zeit bis der druckpunkt wieder voll da war - k.p. ob das mit der abkühlung der scheiben oder so zu tun hat  jedenfalls ist im "kalten zustand" der druckpunkt da, wird nach der ERSTEN abfahrt noch BESSER, und nach den Pausen aber immer schlechter...erst wenn die bremse wieder "warm" wird wird´s besser. jedenfalls waren meine formular RX da wesentlich konstanter.


Wenn du viel in anspruchsvollen Regionen unterwegs bist, kann ich dir nur zu einer vernünftigen Bremse raten, die sich solche Zicken nicht erlaubt. Ich habe seit Kurzem eine Hope Tech V2 am Torque, das Teil ist in jeder Hinsicht über jeglichen Zweifel erhaben, eine absolute Wucht! 




xTr3Me schrieb:


> Es ist eine Fox Van 36 160mm Gabel und die Bremse sind Avid Elixir 5 mit 2xxmm Scheiben. Welche Adapter benötige ich denn, damit ich den Bremssattel montieren kann? Es fehlen so ca 2,5cm....
> 
> Außerdem passt die 20er Steckachse nicht so ganz zu meinen 3way Pro Naben. Zwar passt der Durchmesser der Nabe und der Steckachse zusammen, die Nabe hat dabei aber keine seitliche Führung auf der Steckachse.


Bremse: du brauchst ganz einfach einen Postmount +43mm Adapter (Avid hat ja normal 203er Scheiben). Handelsübliche Bezeichnung: "Adapter PM - PM Front 203".
Nabe: diese Hülsen sollten doch eigentlich bei den Laufrädern/Naben dabei gewesen sein...? So sollten die aussehen:







Kann man ggf. hier nachkaufen.


@ schwarzerbus: schickes Bike, schicke Mütze


----------



## yamsen250 (23. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hab mein Strive ES9.0SL jetzt endlich bekommen, Gr. L Gewicht 13,8kg gewogen incl. Flat Pedals.

Nach 2 Ausfahrten kann ich nur sagen, das Bike ist toll, leicht, superhandlich, geht gut bergauf und super bergab, zwar vermittelt es nicht ganz soviel sicherheit wie mein torque trailflow im downhill, dafür fühlen sich die 3kg gewichtsunterschied aber wie eine ander welt an - (ja mein trailflow (2011) Gr.L wiegt gewogene 16,8kg, incl. reverb) !!!

die einzige tuningmassnahme; es muss auf dieses bike ein breiterer Lenker rauf, da fühlen sich die (eh schon) 710mm  doch etwas verhalten an !

ansonsten ein absolutes "Funbike" für alles


----------



## Fell (23. September 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Strive, Nukeproof Mega, votec v.sx. Such dir eins aus, je nach priorität. Bloß keine HS Kurbel für Touren.


Warum denn keine HS Kurbel für Touren?


----------



## jaxxxon (23. September 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Strive, Nukeproof Mega, votec v.sx. Such dir eins aus, je nach priorität. Bloß keine HS Kurbel für Touren.



Das mit der HS ist schlicht und ergreifend Blödsinn!

EDIT: Oh, Fell war schneller....


----------



## xTr3Me (23. September 2011)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> hey das wüsst ich auch gern
> Hab auch weiter vorne schon mal gefragt.
> Weiß zwar ungefähr wies funktioniert aber ein Foto vom Umwerfer und auch von der Kabelverlegung zum Umwerfer wäre echt nett.
> 
> ich glaub bei mir sind die Befestigungsteile dabei...muss ich aber heut abend mal schauen



Hallo,

also es ist eigentlich sehr einfach. Der E-Type Adapter wird vom Umwerfer abgeschraubt. Die beiden Schrauben die du abschraubst verwendest du um den Umwerfer an die E66-11 Adapterplatte zu schrauben. Bei einer der beiden Schrauben verwendest du die mitgelieferte, selbstsichernde Mutter.
Dann wird der E66-11 Adapter mitsamt dem Umwerfer an den Rahmen montiert.
Kabelführung ist auch nicht all zuuu wild. Du solltest dir nur unbedingt merken wie das Kabel bei dir vorher geführt war. Ich habe mir ein Bild davon gemacht. Leider ist das auf dem Handy und ich kriegs nicht auf den PC.. jedenfalls sind die Züge im Unterrohr über Kreuz gelegt. Den zum Umwerfer führst du denn zu der Führung am Hinterbau. Dort ist ein kurzes, dünnes Rohr mit 2 Bohrungen. Bis zu diesem Rohr verläuft der Zug in einer Außenhülle. Einfach eine Endekappe aufstecken die hinten dick und vorne dünn ist, die sitzt dann ganz gut in der Führung. Von dort gehts dann zum Umwerfer.

Eingestellt habe ich den Umwerfer bei mir noch nicht.. bei mir fehlt noch ein Spacer um den fehlenden E-Type Adapter auszugleichen. Wie dick der sein muss weiß ich noch nicht sicher, aber ich nehme mal an, dass dieser auch 2,5mm dick sein muss, eben wie der E-Type Adapter..


----------



## ticris (23. September 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Und ob ich jetzt "jedes beliebige DOT 5.1 für 5/250ml" kaufe oder die Ferrodo Flüssigkeit für 8/250ml macht nun auch keinen allzu gravierenden Unterschied, oder?




Deine Ferrodo Suppe ist sicherlich gut, aber nur im 500ml Flaschen zu haben. Mir und Anderen, an wenig Bikes Rumschraubenden, reichen 250ml für einige Jahre und eine offen Flasche ewig rumstehen zu lassen ist sicherlich nicht vorteilhaft oder erreicht der Ferrodo erst nach einigen Jahren sein volles Aroma? 

Zur HS: finde sie absolut tourentauglich. Nur die Mitfahrer dürfen nicht zu sensibel auf das gelegentliche Geratter reagieren.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. September 2011)

Komme gerade von meiner ersten Strive-Runde.. 

War schon recht interessant, nur leider schleift die Kette am Umwerfer wenn sie auf dem kleinen Blatt ist. Klar.. Einstellungsschraube regelt das normalerweise, aber diese ist schon ganz rausgedreht. Scheinbar muss ich tatsächlich einen 2,5mm Spacer verbauen damit die Kettenlinie passt ..
Canyon schreibt auch: "Die Tretlager Spacer haben eine Dicke von 2,5 Millimeter. " Tjo..


----------



## T!ll (23. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aber bei der Gabel auf eine ohne Druckstufendämpfung zu gehen, erscheint mir wie ein schlechter Witz...



Andererseits, wer nutzt die Verstellmöglichkeiten wirklich? 
Die Gabel wird auch nicht schlechter funktionieren als die Modelle mit RC2 Kartusche und Druckstufenverstellung.
Mal ehrlich, je mehr man einstellen kann, desto mehr kann man auch verstellen.
Ich glaube, dass viele Leute das garnicht wirklich ausnutzen (bzw brauchen, mich eingeschlossen).
Wenn die Gabel auch ohne die ganzen Spielereien ordentlich geht, warum nicht...


----------



## bloodyludy (23. September 2011)

jaxxxon schrieb:


> Das mit der HS ist schlicht und ergreifend Blödsinn!



Blödsinn! 

Fahre auch Touren mit meinem Rad und zumindest bergauf gibts keine Nachteile. 

Aufm Trail nur Vorteile! Bodenfreiheit, Bashguard und KeFü, kurzer Käfig am Schaltwerk, blitzschnell schalten, man braucht keine Klingel mehr...

Aufm Downhill fehlt ein bisserl Speed, aber ehrlich wer fährts denn voll aus. Ok, ein paar Muskelfasern extra in den Oberschenkeln schaden auch nicht, man merkt den Wirkungsgradverlust im Overdrive doch ein wenig.

Selbst mitm Anzug vor der Eisdiele...weil kein Kettenschmierstoff an der Hose pappt und die Leute alle blöd kucken und man denen was von Pedelec erzählen kann.

Da wünsch ich mir nur noch gaaanz kurze Kurbelarme (natürlich mit gleicher Übersetzung), damit ich aufm Trail auch immer schön treten kann ohne mit den Pedalen an Wurzeln hängen zu bleiben.


HS ist und bleibt Geschmacksache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (23. September 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Deine Ferrodo Suppe ist sicherlich gut, aber nur im 500ml Flaschen zu haben. Mir und Anderen, an wenig Bikes Rumschraubenden, reichen 250ml für einige Jahre und eine offen Flasche ewig rumstehen zu lassen ist sicherlich nicht vorteilhaft oder erreicht der Ferrodo erst nach einigen Jahren sein volles Aroma?




Ich sagte doch bereits, dass man diese Menge nicht braucht. Ich habe mir die Flasche mit 4 Kumpels geteilt. 
Sind für jeden 125ml für ganze 4,50...

Auch (oder gerade) wenn du die Bremsflüssigkeit nicht im System hast solltes du sie nicht zu lange rumstehen lassen.

Wenn ich das Zeug nach einem Jahr nicht aufgebraucht habe besorge ich mir neues...


----------



## Zhen (23. September 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Andererseits, wer nutzt die Verstellmöglichkeiten wirklich?
> Die Gabel wird auch nicht schlechter funktionieren als die Modelle mit RC2 Kartusche und Druckstufenverstellung.
> Mal ehrlich, je mehr man einstellen kann, desto mehr kann man auch verstellen.
> Ich glaube, dass viele Leute das garnicht wirklich ausnutzen (bzw brauchen, mich eingeschlossen).
> Wenn die Gabel auch ohne die ganzen Spielereien ordentlich geht, warum nicht...



Weil man mit einer Rock Shox RC2DH ne Gabel hätte, die für weniger Geld mehr kann und daher wieder mehr Raum für bessere Felgen, Bremsen, etc. frei lässt. Zudem ist für knappe 100,- das Upgrade auf Coil U-Turn möglich, was so ziemlich das non-plus-ultra der Performance in diesem Preissegment darstellen dürfte. Ach ja und zuletzt kann man die Rock Shox selber warten, während man die Fox zu Toxoholic schicken muss ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man bei der Fox nen Garantieverlust hat, wenn man sie nach dem ersten Jahr nicht zur Kontrolle einschickt. Was wiederum mords Asche kostet. 
Ich sehe da nur Nachteile und keinen einzigen Vorteil.


----------



## knuspi (24. September 2011)

@Zhen: Seh ich auch so. Ich fand das 7er auf Grund der Lyrik dieses Jahr eigentlich am interessantesten. Bleibt für die 2012 Bikes nur die Möglichkeit, die Talas direkt auszubauen und sich eine Lyrik zu kaufen. Weiß jetzt nicht, für wieviel Geld so eine Talas in der Bucht weggeht, aber für den Erlös wird man sicherlich schon fast eine Lyrik bekommen.


----------



## Schimcu (24. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eigendlich genauere Infos zur Verfügbarkeit der 2012 Modelle?
Ich habe letzte Woche bei Canyon angerufen und mir wurde gesagt das die neuen Bikes ab ca. Oktober bestellbar sind.

Aber zwischen bestellbar und Verfügbar liegen ja bei Canyon (Strive)bekanntlich Welten.
Da ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad bin stellt sich mir die Frage ob es sich loht zu warten (2-3 Monate) oder zur Konkurenz zu gehen die teilweise sofort liefern kann. Meine Angst ist das es so läuft wie mit den 2011er Modellen (Oktober bestellt und im Juni immer noch kein Bike da).  Klar war das Rad eine Neuentwicklung aber derartige Wartezeiten (teilweise bis 8 Monate) sind für mich indiskutabel.

Beste greetz
Schimcu


----------



## xTr3Me (24. September 2011)

So mein Strive ist "fertig". Gibt natürlich noch einige Kleinigkeiten zu erledigen... aber immerhin kann ich es jetzt etwas ausführlicher testen. Muss mir noch nen 32er Gabelschlüssen besorgen damit ich in die Van ne weichere Feder einbauen kann.


----------



## Frypan (24. September 2011)

knuspi schrieb:


> @Zhen: Seh ich auch so. Ich fand das 7er auf Grund der Lyrik dieses Jahr eigentlich am interessantesten. Bleibt fÃ¼r die 2012 Bikes nur die MÃ¶glichkeit, die Talas direkt auszubauen und sich eine Lyrik zu kaufen. WeiÃ jetzt nicht, fÃ¼r wieviel Geld so eine Talas in der Bucht weggeht, aber fÃ¼r den ErlÃ¶s wird man sicherlich schon fast eine Lyrik bekommen.



Wahrscheinlich bleiben dir sogar noch ein paar Euro Ã¼ber, da die Lyrik im Schnitt mindestens 200-300â¬ gÃ¼nstiger ist und Fox in der Bucht wie warme Semmeln geht...


----------



## knuspi (24. September 2011)

@xTr3Me: Schaut doch gut aus  Aber eine Kettenführung fehlt noch, oder? 

@Frypan: Na das hört sich doch gut an. Dann bleibt bei dem Wechsel sogar noch Geld für weitere Umbauten übrig


----------



## xTr3Me (24. September 2011)

Ja eine KeFü kommt auch noch irgendwann, aber zuvor überlege ich mir erst mal ob ich jetzt 2x9 oder 2x10 will.. eigentlich habe ich mich schon ins X.0 Schaltwerk verliebt, aber da schreckt mich der Preis noch ab. 
Werde jetzt mal eine erste Testrunde im passenden Gelände machen. Die weichere Feder ist jetzt auch drin.. der Federwechsel ist wirklich ultra-einfach.


----------



## RolandMC (24. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ja eine KeFü kommt auch noch irgendwann, aber zuvor überlege ich mir erst mal ob ich jetzt 2x9 oder 2x10 will.. eigentlich habe ich mich schon ins X.0 Schaltwerk verliebt, aber da schreckt mich der Preis noch ab.
> Werde jetzt mal eine erste Testrunde im passenden Gelände machen. Die weichere Feder ist jetzt auch drin.. der Federwechsel ist wirklich ultra-einfach.



Kommst du morgen für auch? Die Tour morgen kennst du noch nicht geht aber ab Leutenbach.
Schönes Strivchen erinnert mich an ein anderes.
Was wiegts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (24. September 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kommst du morgen für auch? Die Tour morgen kennst du noch nicht geht aber ab Leutenbach.
> Schönes Strivchen erinnert mich an ein anderes.
> Was wiegts?



Ne das mir morgen zu früh/kalt. Außerdem gibts um 12 Mittagessen 

Mit dem Strive bin ich jetzt noch mal 10-20% langsamer 

Bin gerade 3h gefahren und es macht schon ordentlich Spaß. Bin die eine Schlüsselstelle der rechten Kanzelabfahrt mal angerollt mit einem Fuß aufm Pedal und einem auf dem Boden  keine Überschlagsgefühle mehr.. mit dem Nerve hat nicht mal das Anrollen geklappt. Das nächste mal wirds durchgefahren 

Gewicht weiß ich nicht sicher, aber wenn ich das mit dem Gewicht vom Nerve grob überschlage müsste ich so bei 14-14,5kg liegen.

Irgendwie krieg ich den Umwerfer nicht richtig eingestellt. Wenn ich vom mittleren Kettenblatt aufs kleine schalten will spring die Kette einfach nicht ganz runter. Die Einstellschraube ist schon ganz rausgedreht, deswegen vermute ich, dass ich den Zug zu arg gespannt habe. Das Einstellrad am Schaltgriff ist schon ganz rausgedreht.. wird schon noch 
Die VAN ist schon ein dicker Fortschritt gegenüber der Talas, sie muss aber auch noch besser eingestellt werden. Manchmal schlägt sie mir noch etwas entgegen.


----------



## RolandMC (24. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ne das mir morgen zu früh/kalt. Außerdem gibts um 12 Mittagessen
> 
> Mit dem Strive bin ich jetzt noch mal 10-20% langsamer
> 
> ...



Ja passt hab um geplant muss morgen Nachmittag noch wandern.
Gabel, Zugstufe mal schön zudrehen und dann langsam nach Steilstücken anpassen.
Gewicht ist gut im grünen Bereich. Meins wiegt mit den Männerreifen 14,9 KG.


----------



## xTr3Me (24. September 2011)

Beim Wandern denk ich mir immer "******** wennste etz dei radl dabei hättest könntest da schön runter fahrn...". Im Gebirge ist das besonders schlimm. 1000hm Flowtrail und ich lauf  - pure Qual.
Männerreifen brauch ich auch noch. Der MM Vertstar is schon ein geiles Teil bergab.
Bei der Gabel weiß ich nicht obs an der Zugstufe liegt, den Federweg konnte ich bisher zu vll 2/3 ausnutzen. Ich glaube eher dass die Highspeed Druckstufe noch etwas geöffnet werden muss? Aber das mit der Zugstufe werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit probieren!
Demnächst müss mer mal gemeinsam rumstriven!


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. September 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Warum denn keine HS Kurbel für Touren?


Weil sie schlicht und ergreifend keine effektiv nutzbaren Vorteile bringt, dafür aber mehrere gravierende Nachteile...! ABER:





bloodyludy schrieb:


> HS ist und bleibt Geschmacksache!







T!ll schrieb:


> Andererseits, wer nutzt die Verstellmöglichkeiten wirklich?


Also andauernd rumstellen halte ich auch für Schwachsinn. Aber sehrwohl macht es Sinn, ein Mal ein perfektes Setup zu finden und die Einsteller dann zu vergessen - geht natürlich nur, wenn man welche hat 




T!ll schrieb:


> Wenn die Gabel auch ohne die ganzen Spielereien ordentlich geht, warum nicht...


Ja, WENN...! Ich bin noch keine Fox ohne DS-Dämpfung gefahren, aber die Lyrik R geht im Vergleich zu MoCo und erstrecht zu MiCo oder gar MiCo DH *massiv* schlechter. Einem Kumpel baue ich seine 160 2-Step R nächste Woche auf 170 U-Turn DH um - dem Jungen werden auf der ersten Abfahrt die Hosen wegfliegen 




xTr3Me schrieb:


> Irgendwie krieg ich den Umwerfer nicht richtig eingestellt. Wenn ich vom mittleren Kettenblatt aufs kleine schalten will spring die Kette einfach nicht ganz runter. Die Einstellschraube ist schon ganz rausgedreht, deswegen vermute ich, dass ich den Zug zu arg gespannt habe. Das Einstellrad am Schaltgriff ist schon ganz rausgedreht..


Wenn der Zug zu arg gespannt ist, wird das wohl genau daran liegen, dass die Schraube komplett draußen ist - die muss REIN, zum Zug entspannen


----------



## xTr3Me (25. September 2011)

Dann werd ich das Ding mal wieder reindrehen...  *facepalm*


----------



## marjue (26. September 2011)

Hallo

Ich brauche mal Technik Hilfe. Da die Easton Haven und die X12 Achsen recht neu sind konnte ich im Internet leider nichts finden.
Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, dass das Hinterrad "wackelt" ... ist nicht viel aber an der Bremsscheibe zwischen den Belägen ist es deutlich zu erkennen.
Hab dann das Hinterrad mal ausgebaut und mit den Fingern in der Nabe gefühlt .... die hat Spiel. An der Nabe ist ein schwarzer Ring mit +/- Symbolen drauf. Drehen bringt aber nicht wirklich was (läuft leer)! Lässt sich hier das Lagerspiel justieren? Und wenn ja wie? Die Doku von Easton schweigt sich über die X12 komplett aus.

Da ich am kommenden WE einige Touren geplant habe kann ich nicht auf Canyon warten. 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (26. September 2011)

marjue schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, dass das Hinterrad "wackelt" ...



Moin, hatte das "Spiel" auch schon.  Einige Seiten vorher hatte ich dazu folgendes geschrieben (#*2583*) :

 Auf jeden Fall kann man am Hinterrad das Lagerspiel mit bloßen Fingern verstellen. Wenn der Freilauf unten ist (nur gesteckt, einfach abziehen), die Achse auf der der Freilauf sitzt festhalten (alternativ 12 Inbus einführen) und auf der Bremsscheibenseite das Rädchen mit + und - drehen (20er Maulschlüssel). Meine Nabe hatte Spiel, das durch drehen in +Richtung verschwunden ist.


----------



## marjue (26. September 2011)

Danke tictris ... 

das ich den Freilauf runter machen muss wusste ich nicht ... werd' ich heute Abend in meiner Bastelstube gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## xTr3Me (26. September 2011)

Habe auch noch mal eine Frage.. bei mir passen die mitgelieferten Kabelbefestigungen für das Oberrohr irgendwie nicht, zwar kann ich sie befestigen aber der Abstand zwischen Oberrohr und Klemme ist zu groß.. so hält das Kabel der Reverb nicht 
Muss da noch irgendwas um das Rohr geklemmt werden oder was mache ich falsch?


----------



## dj_holgie (26. September 2011)

Schimcu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es eigendlich genauere Infos zur Verfügbarkeit der 2012 Modelle?
> Ich habe letzte Woche bei Canyon angerufen und mir wurde gesagt das die neuen Bikes ab ca. Oktober bestellbar sind.
> ...



Will mir auch ein 2012 holen (aber kein Strive, too much für mich ): Also laut Canyon werden wohl einige Modelle nach Oktober recht Zeitnah lieferbar sein, auf andere muss man wohl tatsächlich 2-4 Monate warten (je nach Produktionszyklus). Welche früher lieferbar sind welche später wird man wohl erst Mitte Oktober erfahren, das GC 29er wird wohl aber erst im Frühling lieferbar sein, also andere wohl früher.


----------



## derth (26. September 2011)

Hi zusammen,
bin gestern bei optimalem Wetter im Odenwald gewesen, Bikepark Beerfelden. Nein, dem armen Strive hab ich das noch nicht zugemutet, habe aber ein ESX dort fahren sehen und das hat sich recht gut geschlagen. Kurz mit dem Fahrer gesprochen, der meinte er kommt ganz gut durch damit - nur für die Leute die nach der "Parktauglichkeit" gefragt haben.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das in erster Linie Fahrerabhängig, Ideal für den Park sind sicher schwerere Geräte.
Ich hab jetzt aber auch noch n paar dumme Fragen an die "Gemeinde":

Gibts eine kommerzielle Lösung wie den Matchmaker für Avid mit Shimano-Shifter? Die XT sind ja auch nur an eine Schelle geschraubt. Das Sram und Shimano sich gern beißen muss ja nichts für Dritthersteller heißen. Hab aber nix gefunden bisher.

Was macht euer Sag-Monitor? Meiner "klebt" schön an der Schwinge, bedeutet er bewegt sich mit vor und zurück und ist damit so nützlich wie die Eier vom Papst. Denke er soll beim Maximalausschlag stehen bleiben wie beim Torqe. Mit Scala auf der Hauptrohrseite könnte man im Sitzen ablesen wie weit man einfedert. 

Gruß
   derTH


----------



## xTr3Me (26. September 2011)

> Was macht euer Sag-Monitor? Meiner "klebt" schön an der Schwinge,  bedeutet er bewegt sich mit vor und zurück und ist damit so nützlich wie  die Eier vom Papst. Denke er soll beim Maximalausschlag stehen bleiben  wie beim Torqe. Mit Scala auf der Hauptrohrseite könnte man im Sitzen  ablesen wie weit man einfedert.



Tjo das fand ich auch schon recht blöd. Leider kann man den Sag nur ablesen wenn man absteigt. Oder du nimmst nen 5 Meter hohen Drop und...


----------



## xTr3Me (26. September 2011)

Hat jemand eigentlich mal überlegt das Strive vorne nur mit nem 22er Kettenblatt zu fahren.. ganz ohne Umwerfer usw.? Da ich meinen Umwerfer immer noch nicht hinbekommen habe fahre ich derzeit nur auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt und ich vermisse fast nichts. 22 kmh kann ich so völlig problemslos bei relativ keiner Trittfrequenz fahren und mehr fahre ich auf die Dauer eh nicht. Dadurch würde man etwas Gewicht sparen und vor allem noch mal eine ganze Ecke mehr Bodenfreiheit für Steilstufen gewinnen.


----------



## derth (26. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Tjo das fand ich auch schon recht blöd. Leider kann man den Sag nur ablesen wenn man absteigt. Oder du nimmst nen 5 Meter hohen Drop und...



Eben NICHT  weil sich die Scheibe mit dem roten Penökel mit der Strebe wieder zurückbewegt. So wie du es beschreibst kann man ja nach dem absitzen den Sag oder nach der Fahrt den maximal gennutzten Hub ablesen, wie am Gummiring des Dämpfers. Dann würde er funktionieren.


----------



## derth (26. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hat jemand eigentlich mal überlegt das Strive vorne nur mit nem 22er Kettenblatt zu fahren.. ganz ohne Umwerfer usw.? Da ich meinen Umwerfer immer noch nicht hinbekommen habe fahre ich derzeit nur auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt und ich vermisse fast nichts. 22 kmh kann ich so völlig problemslos bei relativ keiner Trittfrequenz fahren und mehr fahre ich auf die Dauer eh nicht. Dadurch würde man etwas Gewicht sparen und vor allem noch mal eine ganze Ecke mehr Bodenfreiheit für Steilstufen gewinnen.



Aber die Kettenlinie wird dann eher bescheiden, es sei denn du spacerst wie ein Wilder...


----------



## xTr3Me (26. September 2011)

Aso.. jetzt versteh ich dein Problem. War das bei dir schon immer so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (26. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hat jemand eigentlich mal überlegt das Strive vorne nur mit nem 22er Kettenblatt zu fahren.. ganz ohne Umwerfer usw.? Da ich meinen Umwerfer immer noch nicht hinbekommen habe fahre ich derzeit nur auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt und ich vermisse fast nichts. 22 kmh kann ich so völlig problemslos bei relativ keiner Trittfrequenz fahren und mehr fahre ich auf die Dauer eh nicht. Dadurch würde man etwas Gewicht sparen und vor allem noch mal eine ganze Ecke mehr Bodenfreiheit für Steilstufen gewinnen.



Also ich komm mit dem 32er gerade noch so zurecht, 22 wär mir eindeutig zu wenig! Und das 32er ist klein genug, so dass es bisher keine Probleme 
mit Bodenkontakt gab. Stell einfach den Umwerfer ein, so schwer ist das ja nu wirklich nicht, ich musste nur 2mal nachjustieren dann hats gleich gepasst. Was funktioniert denn bei Deinem nicht, bzw. wo schleifts?


----------



## Frypan (26. September 2011)

derth schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt aber auch noch n paar dumme Fragen an die "Gemeinde":
> 
> Gibts eine kommerzielle LÃ¶sung wie den Matchmaker fÃ¼r Avid mit Shimano-Shifter? Die XT sind ja auch nur an eine Schelle geschraubt. Das Sram und Shimano sich gern beiÃen muss ja nichts fÃ¼r Dritthersteller heiÃen. Hab aber nix gefunden bisher.
> 
> ...





Erstens: Schau mal bei Trickstuff. Die wollten was rausbringen womit die Avid Matchmaker auch fÃ¼r SLX und XT Shifter passen (aber zu einem mehr als dreisten Preis: 35â¬ fÃ¼r die Ausleger). 

Zweitens: Zieh die Schraube mal mit exaktem Drehmoment nach. Der wanderte bei mir am Anfang auch, nun kannst ich aber tatsÃ¤chlich nach Entlastung ablesen....


----------



## xTr3Me (26. September 2011)

Ich krieg den Umwerfer schon noch hin, das ist nicht das Problem. Mir gings nur darum, dass ich so, beim Fahren mit nur einem 22er KB, gemerkt habe, dass ich das größere KB gar nicht benötige. Wie gesagt würde man schon deutlich was an Gewicht sparen und hätte die Bodenfreiheit.
Das mit der Kettenlinie stimmt allerdings schon. Aber das könnte man schon hinkriegen.

@Cellini 
wenn du mit dem 32er gerade noch zurecht kommst wie schnell bist du dann auf Strecke unterwegs?


----------



## Cellini (26. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich krieg den Umwerfer schon noch hin, das ist nicht das Problem. Mir gings nur darum, dass ich so, beim Fahren mit nur einem 22er KB, gemerkt habe, dass ich das größere KB gar nicht benötige. Wie gesagt würde man schon deutlich was an Gewicht sparen und hätte die Bodenfreiheit.
> Das mit der Kettenlinie stimmt allerdings schon. Aber das könnte man schon hinkriegen.
> 
> @Cellini
> wenn du mit dem 32er gerade noch zurecht kommst wie schnell bist du dann auf Strecke unterwegs?



Tacho hab ich nicht am Lenker. Aber manchmal möcht ich im welligen Terrain schon etwas Schwung in die nächste Steigung mitnehmen und da würde das kleine Blatt nicht reichen. Dabei gehts auch nicht nur um die Endgeschwindigkeit sondern auch um die Option die Übersetzung schnell verändern zu können, das geht natürlich vorne viel schneller als an der Kassette.

Wenn Du mit dem 22er zurechtkommst dann passts doch. Und nen Gewichtsvorteil haste obendrein.
Aber wgn. der Bodenfreiheit aufs mittlere KB zu verzichten war, zumindest für mich, bisher nicht nötig. Weiss ja nicht was Du für krasses  
Terrain abfahren möchtest


----------



## xTr3Me (26. September 2011)

> Aber wgn. der Bodenfreiheit aufs mittlere KB zu verzichten war,  zumindest für mich, bisher nicht nötig. Weiss ja nicht was Du für  krasses
> Terrain abfahren möchtest



Noch kann ich die Bodenfreiheit natürlich nicht nutzen.. aber wie gesagt. Gewicht/BF könteman direkt mitnehmen wenn man das 2te KB nicht braucht. Ich wollte hier nur mal paar Meinungen zum Thema hören


----------



## Cellini (26. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Noch kann ich die Bodenfreiheit natürlich nicht nutzen.. aber wie gesagt. Gewicht/BF könteman direkt mitnehmen wenn man das 2te KB nicht braucht. Ich wollte hier nur mal paar Meinungen zum Thema hören



Wenn ansonsten alles funktioniert kannst am Wochenende ja mal mitfahren, oder? Wir müssen endlich mal eine Strivetour machen 
Hast Du die Feder schon?


----------



## xTr3Me (26. September 2011)

Jo die ist schon drin  - Strivetour kommt bestimmt.


----------



## derth (26. September 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Erstens: Schau mal bei Trickstuff. Die wollten was rausbringen womit die Avid Matchmaker auch fÃ¼r SLX und XT Shifter passen (aber zu einem mehr als dreisten Preis: 35â¬ fÃ¼r die Ausleger).
> 
> Zweitens: Zieh die Schraube mal mit exaktem Drehmoment nach. Der wanderte bei mir am Anfang auch, nun kannst ich aber tatsÃ¤chlich nach Entlastung ablesen....



Erstens: Ok, hab noch nix gefunden... das sind im Moment wohl auch nur teilbare Schellen. Mal sehen was noch kommt. Danke trotzdem.
Edit: Ah Stop : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=430427&page=3  Also kann man auf ne Art Adapter Matchmaker zu XT/SLX/Saint hoffen

Hab die Schraube aufgehabt und selbst dann lief die Scheibe mit. Ich denke dass die einfach mit Fett festgebappt ist. Na das wird ja mit der Zeit rausgewaschen  Direkt dran kommt man eh nicht, da mÃ¼sste die Achse raus.

PS: Ja war bei meinem "out of the box" so.


----------



## swoosh999 (26. September 2011)

derth schrieb:


> Erstens: Ok, hab noch nix gefunden... das sind im Moment wohl auch nur teilbare Schellen. Mal sehen was noch kommt. Danke trotzdem.
> 
> Hab die Schraube aufgehabt und selbst dann lief die Scheibe mit. Ich denke dass die einfach mit Fett festgebappt ist. Na das wird ja mit der Zeit rausgewaschen  Direkt dran kommt man eh nicht, da müsste die Achse raus.
> 
> PS: Ja war bei meinem "out of the box" so.



der sag monitor ist für´n arsch !
war bei mir so wie bei dir, dass die rote scheibe viel zu locker war und sich wieder mit zurück bewegt hat.

nachdem mein bike bei der reparatur war ist es auch nicht besser geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerbus (26. September 2011)

Hi Leute!

nach bisher ca. 80 km strive fahren bin ich, 26 J. mittlerweile absolut begeistert. heute am berg mit meinem kumpel, 25 J., auf einem hardtail war es jedenfalls am berg durchaus noch möglich, mit flat pedals, gegen einen HT-click fahrenden menschen  einiger maßen anzustinken. am berg wurde ich maßlos unterschätzt und konnte teils sogar dank dickem reifen einfach noch n stück bergauf durch sand rollen oder solche sachen besser...das macht schon wirklich spass! bergrunter wirds dann sehr interessant! 
die 2 zahnkränze bei mir finde ich mittlerweile auch ganz wunderbar.
*heute habe ich allerdings etwas entdeckt, das mich irritiert hat! Das Strive schaltet mit der XTR vorne dreistufig das Ritzel-Duo?! ist das normal? ich mein, es funktioniert anscheinend super! 
*
naja, die harten wuzelteppiche in den aachen wald abfahrten hat es jedenfalls größten teils bravorös weggesteckt! völlig hohl finde ich allerdings, dass die carbonstrebe des hinterbaus nicht serienmäßig völlig steinschlaggeschützt ist! ich hab sie jetzt einfach mit panzertape, schwarzem, abgetaped. sieht super aus auf schwarzem matt.

mein SAG-meßgerät funtioniert übrigens ganz hervorragend. hinten hatte ich heute knapp 90% erreicht an durchfederng. musste den fox dämpfer nur weniger "bockig" clicken, damit ich einen deutlichen unterschied im ausfederverhalten des RP23 merken konnte. teils hat es mich aus dem sitz gehoben auf dem 5 click für bockig!
die talas federung vorne habe ich auf 55psi gedreht und konnte heute noch ca. 1cm. restfederweg verbuchen nach dem trail. es fährt sich wirklich sehr gut. die absenkungsfunktion ist der hammer!

es ist schon erstaunlich zu erleben, wie sehr sich ein derartiges mtb mittlerweile als downhillrad fahren lässt, vor allem auch durch die variable sitzstütze! das gewicht ist einfach super. 

über kleinere kicker heute hat das rad auch mir, als wiedereinsteiger, viel sicherheit vermittelt. sprünge sind natürlich großartige eigenschaften eines solchen fahrrades. 

die bremsen verrichten ihren dienst deutlich agiler, als zu beginn! was für eine bremskraft! der druckpunkt ist super, wie bei einer guten motorradbremse! trotzdem denke ich darüber nach, noch zu entlüfetn!

[Wie geht entlüften genau, habt ihr da einen "Do_iT_yourself!"-thread für? = ]

Das SRAM Kurbelwerk vorne gibt während der fahrt irgendwelche geräusche ab. ich weiß noch nicht, ob das serienmäßig sein soll! es pedaliert sich ansonsten aber spitze!
bei bisherigen geschwindigkeiten von ca. 46 kmh auf der straße allerdings sehr viel rollwiderstand, was mir allerdings unwichtig ist.

mach der 30km trail only tour hier heute wars trotz der gewichtsplus zum hardtail völlig machbar und spaßig! habe die entscheidung bisher jedenfalls nicht bereut!


----------



## swoosh999 (27. September 2011)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> am berg wurde ich maßlos unterschätzt und konnte teils sogar dank dickem reifen einfach noch n stück bergauf durch sand rollen...


*bergauf* durch sand *rollen* - hört sich für mich wie jesus an: wasser zu wein und so 



schwarzerbus schrieb:


> die 2 zahnkränze bei mir finde ich mittlerweile auch ganz wunderbar.
> *heute habe ich allerdings etwas entdeckt, das mich irritiert hat! Das Strive schaltet mit der XTR vorne dreistufig das Ritzel-Duo?! ist das normal? ich mein, es funktioniert anscheinend super!
> *


nicht normal ! hinten = ritzel / vorne = kettenblatt. denke nicht das der vordere trigger das ritzelpaket schalten kann, außer dein rad hat magische kräfte  falls du den umwerfer meinst, ja der ist 3-fach und der trigger dazu auch - durch eindrehen des oberen anschlages wird der umwerfer nach oben begrenzt, sprich er schaltet 2-fach.



schwarzerbus schrieb:


> ich hab sie jetzt einfach mit panzertape, schwarzem, abgetaped. sieht super aus auf schwarzem matt.


Bild ?



schwarzerbus schrieb:


> mein SAG-meßgerät funtioniert übrigens ganz hervorragend. hinten hatte ich heute knapp 90% erreicht an durchfederng. musste den fox dämpfer nur weniger "bockig" clicken, damit ich einen deutlichen unterschied im ausfederverhalten des RP23 merken konnte. teils hat es mich aus dem sitz gehoben auf dem 5 click für bockig!


erklär uns bitte "bockig" bzw. "weniger bockig stellen"?
wenn es dich aus dem sitz hebt solltest du mal dein zugstufensetup gehörig überprüfen !



schwarzerbus schrieb:


> die talas federung vorne habe ich auf 55psi gedreht..


nicht gedreht..gepumpt !



schwarzerbus schrieb:


> es ist schon erstaunlich zu erleben, wie sehr sich ein derartiges mtb mittlerweile als downhillrad fahren lässt, vor allem auch durch die variable sitzstütze! das gewicht ist einfach super.


übertreib mal nicht ! ein downhiller ist was anderes 




schwarzerbus schrieb:


> die bremsen verrichten ihren dienst deutlich agiler, als zu beginn! was für eine bremskraft! der druckpunkt ist super, wie bei einer guten motorradbremse! trotzdem denke ich darüber nach, noch zu entlüfetn!


der druckpunkt ist super wie bei einer guten motorradbremse aber du musst noch entlüften?! 



schwarzerbus schrieb:


> Das SRAM Kurbelwerk vorne gibt während der fahrt irgendwelche geräusche ab. ich weiß noch nicht, ob das serienmäßig sein soll! es pedaliert sich ansonsten aber spitze!
> bei bisherigen geschwindigkeiten von ca. 46 kmh auf der straße allerdings sehr viel rollwiderstand, was mir allerdings unwichtig ist.


die geräusche von der kurbel sollten von der KeFü stammen !
46kmh mit einer 36/11 übersetzung - ohne worte


----------



## Zhen (27. September 2011)

Hähähä, ja so etwa sah auch mein Gedankengang aus, Swoosh... Ich mein, ich les ja gern, wenn mir jemand mein Strive, das morgen geliefert wird, noch toller redet. Aber diese ganzen Unstimmigkeiten bremsen den Hype dann doch wieder etwas aus


----------



## marjue (27. September 2011)

Hallo

Wollte nur kurz meine Erfahrung mit dem wackelnden Hinterrad verbreiten. Das Lager der Nabe im Easton Haven Hinterrad lässt sich tatsächlich "fest ziehen" wenn es Spiel hat. Es ist nicht wie vorher mal geschrieben nötig das Ritzel und den Freilauf runter zu bauen. Man muss nur mit einem langen 12er Innensechskant den innen liegenden Sechskant auf der Ritzelseite fest halten während man auf der Scheibenseite in die + Richtung dreht.

Mir ist nur ein Rätsel wie man da beim Vorderrad macht. Da gibt's auch diesen schwarzen Drehring mit +/- drauf aber keinerlei Angriffspunkte für Werkzeug.


----------



## schwarzerbus (27. September 2011)

ach du gott, entschudligt meien wenig rühmliche ausdrucksweise!
anscheinend kenne ich leider nicht alle anglizistischen fachausdrücke, die mein treiben im wald für euch näher beschrieben könnten.

deshalb jetzt einzeln:
bergauf durch sand rollen, damit meinte ich die durchfahrten von sandigen senkungen, also halbkreisförmigen sandlöchern. dicke reifen haben einen vorteil!

gut zu wissen, dass es ein "umwerfer" ist. danke für die nuerotisch eerklärung! und danke auch dafür zu wissen, dass es nicht abnormal ist mit der dreistufigkeit.

jeder der schonmal schwarzes tape gesehen hat, weiß wohl, wie das aussieht?!

bockigkeit nennt auch in fachkreisen die zugstufenverstellung. 

natürlich ist das ding kein downhill-bike, allerdings ist der unterschied schon längst nicht mehr so besonders groß, wi enoch vor einigen jahren zu normalen "fullys"!

drucktpunkt super, jo. trotzdem würde ich gerne entlüften, sicher ist sicher. wenn sich schon manche schrauben bei manchen strivce-fahrern nach ein paar kilometern lösen, halte ich das nich für unrealistisch.

46 kmh waren drin, einen sehr steilen berg auf straße bergab eben?! was wundert daran so?!


am besten nicht alles immer direkt auf die waaagschale legen?


----------



## dj_holgie (27. September 2011)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> über kleinere kicker heute hat das rad auch mir, als wiedereinsteiger, viel sicherheit vermittelt. sprünge sind natürlich großartige eigenschaften eines solchen fahrrades.



Was meinst du denn damit das Sprünge Eigenschaften eines Fahrrads sind? Also mit meinem HT nehm ich auch alle Kicker mit ist doch nur ne Frage der Technik und nicht des Bikes.



> also halbkreisförmigen sandlöchern.



Fährst du in der Wüste oder wie? Sand ist doch der letzte Dreck zum fahren.. Besonders wenn er dann noch ein wenig nass ist versaut man sich das komplette Bike damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerbus (27. September 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn damit das Sprünge Eigenschaften eines Fahrrads sind? Also mit meinem HT nehm ich auch alle Kicker mit ist doch nur ne Frage der Technik und nicht des Bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> Fährst du in der Wüste oder wie? Sand ist doch der letzte Dreck zum fahren.. Besonders wenn er dann noch ein wenig nass ist versaut man sich das komplette Bike damit.



Klar, mit nem Hardtail kannst du das auch. Behauptet auch keiner, dass es nicht so ist. Ist sicher etwas "bequemer" mit einer Vollfederung und einfacher noch dazu.

Leider fahr eich nicht in der Wüste!  Und vielen Dank für deine außerordentlich informativen Äußerungen zum Thema Sand im Getriebe! Kenne mich aus, keine Sorge. Und ja, hie rin Aachen gibts sandigen Waldboden. Derlässt sich prima fahren!


----------



## swoosh999 (27. September 2011)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> 46 kmh waren drin, einen sehr steilen berg auf straße bergab eben?! was wundert daran so?!



also war es nicht die 36-11 übersetzung sondern einzig und alleine die schwerkraft die dich auf diese gewindigkeit beschleunigt hat


----------



## Zhen (27. September 2011)

Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike!  Meins kommt hoffentlich auch morgen hier an. Am 10.10. gehts ne Woche im Pfälzer Wald biken, danach werd ich hier auch nochmal meinen Senf dazugeben. Besonders gespannt bin ich ja drauf, wie gut ich mit nem Hardtail mithalten kann. Dass manche von euch selbst mit nur einem Blatt auskommen, wundert mich ja ehrlich gesagt. Auf meinem Hardtail fahr ich locker 70% der Zeit in den beiden größten Gängen und ich hab da ne Übersetzung von 44/12. Nunja, wir werden sehen =)


----------



## T!ll (27. September 2011)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> bockigkeit nennt auch in fachkreisen die zugstufenverstellung.



Und wie nennt der Fachkreis die Druckstufe?


----------



## xTr3Me (27. September 2011)

Hört doch mal auf mit dem Kindergarten bitte!


----------



## gladbacher (27. September 2011)

Ist das rein rumgezicke... Solang wann versteht was gemeint ist sollte man es dabei belassen oder vernünftig erklären das er sich falsch ausgedrückt hat!


----------



## T!ll (27. September 2011)

Ich fand den Begriff bockigkeit lustig, mich hätte halt das Gegenstück dazu interessiert  War überhaupt nicht böse gemeint.

Aber im IBC ist ja sofort jeder angepisst


----------



## xTr3Me (27. September 2011)

Hier gibts einfach keine aktiven Mods sowie zu viel Gespamme....


----------



## schwarzerbus (27. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hier gibts einfach keine aktiven Mods sowie zu viel Gespamme....



japp!


----------



## dropomat (27. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hat der Monarch sowas wie eine ProPedal Funktion? Ansönsten könnte es sein, dass ein Lager defekt ist. In diesem Fall hilft es nur den Dämpfer auszubauen und den Hinterbau auf Leichtgängigkeit zu testen. Alternativ Canyon anrufen, denn die wissen immer einen Rat...



Bei meinem Strive 7.0 tritt derselbe Effekt auf. Es klackt ausserdem metallisach wenn man das Hinterrad aus 10 cm Höhe einfach fallen lässt oder über Wurzelteppiche fährt, d.h. viele kleien Schläge kurz hintereinander. Ich tippe auf ein defektes Lager. 

Ich habe gestern eine Supportanfrage aufgemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (27. September 2011)

Bei mir hats heute auch im Wiegetritt geknackt.. vermutlich kams wohl vom Tretlager. Habe aber gut gefettet, deswegen frage ich mich gerade woher das Problem wohl kommt oder noch kommen könnte?


----------



## Frypan (27. September 2011)

Das könnte das zu Anfang häufig diskutierte defekte Nadellager sein...

Schnelltest: 
->Luft aus dem Dämpfer
->obere Dämpferaufnahme lösen 
->Dämpfer versuchen seitlich zu bewegen

Lässt sich der Dämpfer nicht bewegen  alles gut
Lässt sich der Dämpfer bewegen  Nadellager defekt

Hoffe das hilft euch etwas!


----------



## xTr3Me (27. September 2011)

Aber ein Nadellager geht doch nicht nach so kurzer Zeit kaputt? Das müsste ja direkt defekt geliefert worden sein...


----------



## Frypan (27. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Aber ein Nadellager geht doch nicht nach so kurzer Zeit kaputt? Das müsste ja direkt defekt geliefert worden sein...



Ja, das merkst du auf Grund der Schmierung aber erst später.
Es muss ja auch nicht unbedingt das Nadellager sein. Ich würde es aber mal kurz testen, das dauert ja nur 2 Minütchen...

Meins hat bei dem Test ca. 5mm Spiel, ich höre es aber auch nicht immer knarzen.
Und nachdem ich etwas nachgefettet habe ist es kaum noch zu hören.


----------



## Hoelzer_Sepp (27. September 2011)

derth schrieb:


> Erstens: Ok, hab noch nix gefunden... das sind im Moment wohl auch nur teilbare Schellen. Mal sehen was noch kommt. Danke trotzdem.
> Edit: Ah Stop : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=430427&page=3  Also kann man auf ne Art Adapter Matchmaker zu XT/SLX/Saint hoffen
> 
> Hab die Schraube aufgehabt und selbst dann lief die Scheibe mit. Ich denke dass die einfach mit Fett festgebappt ist. Na das wird ja mit der Zeit rausgewaschen  Direkt dran kommt man eh nicht, da müsste die Achse raus.
> ...


 
Bei mir war mit der Scheibe das gleiche. Hab die Box mal zerlegt, gereinigt, neu gefettet und mit Drehmoment angezogen. Jetzt funzt se wieder. Weiß nur noch net wie lang...


----------



## schwarzerbus (27. September 2011)

Die Befestigungsschraube von dem XTR Umwerfer (nicht diese Schraube mit der Sollbruchstelle!) musste ich heute nachziehen, nachde ich entdeckt habe, dass sich diese gelöst hatte.

Das Gegenteil von Bockigkeit (Zugstufe) des Volksmundes der Auto & Motardszene ist mir leider bislang unbekannt. Spontan würde mir Sumpfigkeit als Sinnhaftigkeit der Druckstufe einfallen!  

Darüber hinau smöchte ich bekunden, dass ich nach intensivem Ein- und Nachstellen der zugstufe an Vorder- und Hinterraddämpfung einen eklatanten Unterschied im Federverhalten merken kann. Da ich kein Laie bin vermute ich aber, dass ich es deshalb auch deutlich direkter merke, als Menschen mit weniger Erfahrung in dem Bereich. Kenne es vom Motorrad gut, das bringt einiges.


----------



## swoosh999 (28. September 2011)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> Darüber hinau smöchte ich bekunden, dass ich nach intensivem Ein- und Nachstellen der zugstufe an Vorder- und Hinterraddämpfung einen eklatanten Unterschied im Federverhalten merken kann. Da ich kein Laie bin vermute ich aber, dass ich es deshalb auch deutlich direkter merke, als Menschen mit weniger Erfahrung in dem Bereich. Kenne es vom Motorrad gut, das bringt einiges.



selbst ein laie sollte nach etwas übung in der lage sein seine dämpfung aufeinander abzustimmen....


----------



## Xplosion51 (28. September 2011)

Diese modernen FAhrwerke werden meistens wie Perlen vor die Säue geworfen.Vor allem Leute die mit Fully das Mountainbiken anfangen.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. September 2011)

Du willst vermutlich sagen dass man mit einem Hardtail zunächst seine Fahrtechnik schulen sollte bevor man ein Fully fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (28. September 2011)

Ich würde sagen wenn man mit Hardtail anfangt ist das eine gesündere Entwicklung,denn bevor man sich mit Fahrwerkdetails beschäftigt,muss die grundsätzlichen Eigenschaften schon kennen.
Trotzdem finde ich gut das die Fahrwerke immer besser aber auch komplexer werden,ich glaube nur das ein MTB-Anfänger schnell gefrustet ist,wenn mit der Fahrwerkseinstellung überfordert ist..


----------



## schwarzerbus (28. September 2011)

Ich möchte behaupten, dass jeder, der bei Wikipedia etwas über Federungselemente liest, versteht, zudem die Fox-Bedienungsanleitung liest durchaus in der Lage ist zu verstehen, wie man so eine Federung einstellt! Dazu gehört lediglich etwas Geduld. Wenn man die Zugstufe verstellt sollte jeder merken, was sich am Federverhalten im statischen Einfederversuch ändert.

Obs während der Fahrt für Laien spürbar ist, wage ich jedoch zu bezweifeln, da die einzelnen "Symptome" einer falsch abgestimmten Federung fehlinterpretiert werden können.


----------



## Xplosion51 (28. September 2011)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> Ich möchte behaupten, dass jeder, der bei Wikipedia etwas über Federungselemente liest, versteht, zudem die Fox-Bedienungsanleitung liest durchaus in der Lage ist zu verstehen, wie man so eine Federung einstellt! Dazu gehört lediglich etwas Geduld. Wenn man die Zugstufe verstellt sollte jeder merken, was sich am Federverhalten im statischen Einfederversuch ändert.
> 
> Obs während der Fahrt für Laien spürbar ist, wage ich jedoch zu bezweifeln, da die einzelnen "Symptome" einer falsch abgestimmten Federung fehlinterpretiert werden können.



das glaubst du..


----------



## schwarzerbus (28. September 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> das glaubst du..



selbst meine mutter konnte den unterschied merken!!! ernsthaft!


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. September 2011)

@schwarzesbus: Aber die Zugstufe ändert nur das Ausfederverhalten.
                       Also nochmal sie Anleitungen studieren.


----------



## swoosh999 (28. September 2011)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> selbst meine mutter konnte den unterschied merken!!! ernsthaft!



merkst du eigentlich das du dir ständig widersprichst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodyludy (28. September 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Trotzdem finde ich gut das die Fahrwerke immer besser aber auch komplexer werden,ich glaube nur das ein MTB-Anfänger schnell gefrustet ist,wenn mit der Fahrwerkseinstellung überfordert ist..



Dann is ja gut, dass wir hier einen schönen einfachen Eingelenker haben und keine supidupi-xmal-quarklink-eismanndrehteillager-dingsbumms haben.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. September 2011)

Also ein Fahrwerkssetup am Dämpfer ist wesentlich einfacher als an einer Federgabel wie zB der Van RC2. Ich denke den Dämpfer kriegt jeder relativ schnell hin. Die mitgelieferten Talas Gabeln sind auch nicht schwer einzustellen, denn das Ansprechverhalten bleibt so und so bescheiden


----------



## xTr3Me (28. September 2011)

Hier mal ein Video zum Thema Federgabelsetup:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o&feature=feedrec_grec_index"]Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Danach sollte jeder wissen wie man Zug- und Druckstufe richtig einstellt!


----------



## Schoppaaa (28. September 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich habe gestern endlich mein Canyon Strive ES 7.0 geliefert bekommen 
Jetzt hab ich beim aufbau nur nich ganz genau aufgepasst und zwei etwas größere und zwei etwas kleinere Ringe über ^^
Die Canyon Anleitung ist aber auch nicht gerade für das Bike gemacht...
Außerdem noch den Hammerschmidt adapter, daher meine frage, gehören die Ringe zu dem Adapter?


----------



## obmiT (28. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video zum Thema Federgabelsetup:
> Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps      - YouTube
> 
> Danach sollte jeder wissen wie man Zug- und Druckstufe richtig einstellt!


 

ODER
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23014437"]Canyon Suspension Workshop on Vimeo[/ame] 

Hatte am WE auch ein Knarzen. Danach 5 min geschmiert und heute wars knarzen weg.
Hatte auch ordentlich Gras in der Hammerschmitt. Sollte man auch ab und zu raus machen  .
Bis jetzt also nur die "Fehlfunktionen" wie bei jedem Rad.

"Der Unterschied zwischen Gebrauchen und Verbrauchen ist das durchführen von Wartungen!"


----------



## gremlino (29. September 2011)

Schoppaaa schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich habe gestern endlich mein Canyon Strive ES 7.0 geliefert bekommen
> Jetzt hab ich beim aufbau nur nich ganz genau aufgepasst und zwei etwas größere und zwei etwas kleinere Ringe über ^^
> Die Canyon Anleitung ist aber auch nicht gerade für das Bike gemacht...
> Außerdem noch den Hammerschmidt adapter, daher meine frage, gehören die Ringe zu dem Adapter?



Meinst du die U-Scheiben für Kurbel und Pedal? 
Bei mir waren keine Ringe, die ich der HS zugeordnet hätte.....
Ein paar Maße wären nicht schlecht, besser noch Foto.


----------



## schwarzerbus (29. September 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @schwarzesbus: Aber die Zugstufe ändert nur das Ausfederverhalten.
> Also nochmal sie Anleitungen studieren.




Schlauberberger!

Ein "statischer Einfederversuch" (also einfedern per Druck auf die Gabel im Stand!) zeigt trotzdem bei geänderter Zugstufeneinstellung ebenso ein geändertes Ausfederverhalten. Eventuell besuchst du lieber mal den Kurs für "Grundlagen der Fahrwerkstechnik".

Das man den Unterschied merken kann, war nicht auf die artgerechte Benutzung des Bikes sondern auf das Einstellen des Fahrwerkes im Stand bezogen, weshalb ich mir hier leider auch wirklich an keiner Stelle widerspreche, liebster swoosh999. Nicht gleich immer so laut weinen also. Lesen und Verstehen hilft enorm.


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. September 2011)

Ich zitiere dich gerne nochmal:





> Wenn man die Zugstufe verstellt sollte jeder merken, was sich am Federverhalten im statischen Einfederversuch ändert.



Das mit dem Ausfedern hast du dir doch gestern noch schnell durch nachlesen angeeignet!


----------



## schwarzerbus (29. September 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich zitiere dich gerne nochmal:
> 
> Das mit dem Ausfedern hast du dir doch gestern noch schnell durch nachlesen angeeignet!


----------



## Zhen (29. September 2011)

Gerade ist mein Strive bekommen. Eine Frage habe ich. Und zwar lässt sich die montierte Kassette hinten so ca 1mm parallel zur Achse hin und her schieben. Ist das normal? Stimmt da was mit dem Freilauf nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolja_ (29. September 2011)

Vielleicht ist einfach die Kassette nicht richtig festgeschraubt? Falls doch, scheint da was nicht in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## Zhen (29. September 2011)

Die Kassette ist ordentlich fest. Ich hab sie gerade mal demontiert und man kann auch den Freilauf minimal hin und her schieben. Ahhh, was stimmt hier nicht?


----------



## swoosh999 (29. September 2011)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> Wenn man die *Zugstufe* verstellt sollte jeder merken, was sich am Federverhalten im statischen *Einfederversuch* ändert.





schwarzerbus schrieb:


> Schlauberberger!
> Ein "statischer* Einfederversuch*" (also einfedern per Druck auf die Gabel im Stand!) zeigt trotzdem bei geänderter *Zugstufen*einstellung ebenso ein geändertes *Ausfeder*verhalten.



da frag ich mich wer sich hier widersprich und wer besser einen grundkurs für fahrwerkstechnik besuchen sollte


----------



## greg12 (29. September 2011)

1mm denk ich ist absolut unbedenklich. das kann sich aus diversen produkttoleranzen durchaus ergeben.
fahr doch mal und beobachte ob die schaltperformance darunter leidet. wenn nicht einfach vergessen und spaß am neuen bike haben...


----------



## xTr3Me (29. September 2011)

Zhen schrieb:


> Die Kassette ist ordentlich fest. Ich hab sie gerade mal demontiert und man kann auch den Freilauf minimal hin und her schieben. Ahhh, was stimmt hier nicht?



Canyon anrufen. Ich würde vermuten, dass er defekt ist. Ansonsten kontrolliere ob der Freilauf evtl falsch oder nicht richtig fest verschraubt ist? Bei meinem LRS war da auch mal eine Schraube locker..


----------



## obmiT (29. September 2011)

Entdecktes Strive-Video
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XW7pinYKbnw&feature=player_embedded"]Marco BuÌhler vs. Canyon Strive      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Schoppaaa (29. September 2011)

Hey leute,
könnt ihr mir sagen wofür diese beiden Ringe sind, hab von jedem 2 Stück bei meinem Strive dabei gehabt:

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/2a35-2-c81e-jpg.html 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/2a35-3-eccb-jpg.html 

Der eine ist 24mm der andere 41mm im Außendurchmesser.


----------



## xTr3Me (30. September 2011)

Der größere ist scheinbar ein Spacer fürs Innenlager. Miss mal den Innendurchmesser, der müsste bei 35mm liegen. Dicke bei 2,5mm.


----------



## Schoppaaa (30. September 2011)

Jo die Maße stimmen.
also sind das Ersatzteile oder wo kommen die genau hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (30. September 2011)

Der Spacer kommt zwischen das Rechte Innenlager und dem Rahmen. Um den einzubauen müsstest du die Kurbel und die Innenlager demontieren. Ich würde mal von unten auf den Rahmen schaun und nach einem Spacer suchen.. eigentlich sollte da einer drin sein? Evtl hast du aber auch ein anderes Schaltwerk als ich (XT) und du brauchst den Spacer gar nicht? Keine Ahnung wie das bei den Strives ist die komplett geliefert werden. Ich habe meines selbst aufgebaut.

Evtl kann da jemand was dazu sagen der das gleiche Strive (X.0) wie du hast?


----------



## Schoppaaa (30. September 2011)

Hab das Strive ES 7.0, das hat ne slx Kurbel.
Werde morgen mal schauen ob ich da nen spacer zwischen sehe.

Aber wofür sind dann die kleinen Ringe?
Sehen für mich wie stink normale Unterlegscheiben aus, aber wofür?
Und gibts zum Canyon zusammenbau keine gescheite anleitung für leute die nicht schon seit 10 jahren fahren?


----------



## xTr3Me (30. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung wo die kleinen Ringe hinkommen.

Bei der SLX Kurbel sollte auf der rechten Seite nen 2,5er Spacer verbaut sein.


----------



## obmiT (30. September 2011)

1:
Ich muste heute ein Kettenglied raus machen.
Die Kette hat auf dem kleinsten Rizzel am Schaltauge gestriffen.
(ES 9.0 mit  Hammerschmitt, bei anderen mit Kettenblättern hat man ja ein großes Kettenblatt wenn man das kleinste Rizzel fäht und nicht das Problem)

2:
Von der Reverb hat sich der Schlauch immer in der Dämpferaufnahme verhakt. Hab etwas Isoband rum gewickelt so das der Schlauchmittelpunkt nicht in der Kerbe landet sondern etwas weiter Außen wo es abgeschrägt ist.

@Canyon: Da solltet ihr auch so ein Scheuerschutz drüber machen das würde das Problem beheben.

3:
Wenn ich steil länger bergab fahr und dann wieder im Flachen bin kommt die Gabel sehr zögerlich wieder ganz raus.
(4,5bar, Zugstufe 1-2 Klicks vor oder hinter der Mitte, Druckstufe hatte ich auch auf Mitte aber jetzt auf Anschlag Minus. Vom Gefühl her beim kräftigen Bremsen sackts natürlich mehr ein kommt aber auch wieder zügig raus. Auf Anschlag Plus sackts natürlich weniger/langsamer ein aber kommt auch langsamer raus (obwol es ja die DRUCKSTUFE ist)
Lockout ist voll aus, Talas Anschlag + )

Kann es sein dass ich nach dem absenken und wieder hoch stellen der Gabel nicht genug Zeit/Entlastung gegeben hab oder was falsch eingestellt ist oder intern was undicht ist?


----------



## xTr3Me (30. September 2011)

Meinst du wenn du steil länger bergauf fährst und dann die Gabel wieder ausfahren willst? Bei meiner 32er Talas musste ich immer nen kurzen Wheelie fahren damit sie wieder rausgekommen ist. Das wäre also normal..


----------



## obmiT (30. September 2011)

Nein Bergab. (runter)

Berg hoch funktioniert einwandfrei. Auf Minus drehen- gewicht drauf- berg hoch - auf plus drehen - entlasten - gabel wieder lang.

Berg runter Problem: 
Sattel runter - Gewicht nach hinten- langsam runter rutschen/fahren/eiern - unten angekommen im flachen nurnoch 4cm Federweg - Gabel entlasten zum voll lang machen (ohne Talas Hebel benutzen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (30. September 2011)

So, hier nun auch meine Meinung zum Strive, nachdem ich's 2 Tage lang intensiv durch den Wald gescheucht hab. In einem Satz: Ich bin restlos begeistert! Das Gerät mach einen enorm robusten Eindruck, der Hinterbau arbeitet sehr sensibel, auch die Bremsen haben mich sehr positiv überrascht. Sie sind flüsterleise und surren nur ganz leise, wenn man in die Eisen geht. Die Lyrik gibt mir das Gefühl mords Reserven zu haben und lässt sich völlig problemlos traveln.
Dennoch gibts einige Punkte, die ich wohl noch irgendwann ändern werde, bzw. hoffe, dass sie sich von selbst ändern. Da wäre zunächst das Ansprechverhalten der Lyrik bei kleineren Unebenheiten. Sie fühlt sich momentan noch sehr "bockig" an, vielleicht muss sie ja auch erst noch eingefahren werden. Das werd ich mal abwarten. Dann wundert mich, dass Rock Shox für mein Gewicht knapp über 90 Psi empfiehlt und ich nicht mehr als knapp über 80 fahren kann, weil sie sonst zu hart wird. Am Hinterbau fällt auch mir das bekannte Durchrauschen bei größeren Stufen auf. Da ich den SAG nicht reduzieren will, werd ich mir demnächst das Tuning Kit für den Monarch holen. Damit sollte das Problem gelöst sein.
Zuletzt finde ich nur ein bisschen schade, dass man keine höhere Übersetzung als 36/11 zur Verfügung hat. In der Ebene und auch bergab würde ich manchmal doch gerne noch etwas schneller fahren. Größeres Kettenblatt bedeutet natürlich auch weniger Bodenfreiheit und die ist schon auch ne tolle Sache. Ich denke für mich wäre vorne ein Blatt mit 38 Zähnen der beste Kompromiss. Habe aber keine Ahnung, obs das überhaupt gibt und selbst wenn es das gibt, ist es nicht mehr mit dem slx bashguard kompatibel. 
Soweit von meiner Seite. Jetzt heißts: Technik verbessern! =)


----------



## xTr3Me (30. September 2011)

> Sie fühlt sich momentan noch sehr "bockig" an, vielleicht muss sie ja  auch erst noch eingefahren werden. Das werd ich mal abwarten. Dann  wundert mich, dass Rock Shox für mein Gewicht knapp über 90 Psi  empfiehlt und ich nicht mehr als knapp über 80 fahren kann, weil sie  sonst zu hart wird. Am Hinterbau fällt auch mir das bekannte  Durchrauschen bei größeren Stufen auf. Da ich


Hat sie keine Druckstufeneinstellung?


----------



## Zhen (30. September 2011)

Jepp, hat sie. Das Problem scheint mir aber eher zu sein, dass ich keinen SAG von 20% oder mehr hinbekomme ohne noch deutlich unter 80 Psi zu gehen. Und wenn kein SAG da ist, fährt sichs halt bockiger. Wenn ich aber 75 Psi fahre habe ich zwar 25% SAG, aber dafür taucht die Gabel zu sehr weg. Ich wiege übrigens mit Ausrüstung so 76kg. Kann es sein, dass die Tauchrohre von innen schlecht geschmiert sind und dementsprechend die Reibung der Dichtungen zu groß ist?


----------



## sirios (30. September 2011)

Ich empfehle mal die Gabel zu zerlegen und das Schmieröl zu wechseln sowie die Abstreifer schön mit Fett voll zu knallen . Übrigens braucht die Gabel aber auch Tatsächlich ne Zeit um flowiger zu werden. Bei mir waren das etwa 400 km. Man kann das aber auch durch nen Tag im Bikepark beschleunigen .

Mal noch ein paar Tips:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8635214&postcount=2693

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8732141&postcount=2876

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8739576&postcount=2896

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8703971&postcount=2819


----------



## obmiT (30. September 2011)

Zhen schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Tauchrohre von innen schlecht geschmiert sind und dementsprechend die Reibung der Dichtungen zu groß ist?



Als meine RS Tora neu war, war die auch recht trocken. Hab dann 2ml WT15 Gabelöl unten zu den Schrauen rein. Genauso auch bei der Fox 36 nur da hab ichs von oben rein weil ich die Gabel nicht öffnen wollte. Einfach mal fühlen obs etwas ölig ist.


----------



## Schoppaaa (30. September 2011)

besonders bei Rock shox federn wird das brunox gabel deo empfohlen, evtl hilft das ja schon ein bischen


----------



## sirios (30. September 2011)

das Gabel Deo ist der letzte Schrott! Lieber etwas Judy Butter oder Schmieröl auf die Standrohre und Abstreifer geben, das ist besser und wäscht das Fett nicht von den Staubabstreifern.


----------



## Zhen (30. September 2011)

Hey, schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich denke, ich werd jetzt erst nochmal ne Weile die Gabel einfahren. In ner Woche gehts für 7 Tage in den Pfälzer Wald. Wenn ich danach noch immer nicht zufrieden bin, dann werd ich sirios Rat befolgen und das gute Stück mal aufsägen  Wird allerdings das erste mal, dass ich ne Gabel selbst öffne. Darf ich dann nochmal mit Detailfragen auf dich zurückkommen, sirios?

Ach und noch eine Frage: Gilt das mit der Judybutter auch für den freiliegenden Teil der Tauchrohre? Oder anders gefragt: Wie säubert/pflegt ihr eure Tauchrohre?


----------



## obmiT (1. Oktober 2011)

Einfach mal den Gabenamen und "wartung" oder "service" bei der Googel Videosuche eingeben. So Videos sind leichter verständlich als Text.

Gibs auch direkt von SRAM ( http://www.youtube.com/user/SRAMtech )

PS: mein Gabelproblem ist gelöst. Hab 0,5ml WT5 Gabelöl in die Luftkammer gegeben (durchs Ventil) und mit einem Spanngurt eine bergabfahrt simmuliert.
Ansprechverhalten ist auch nochmal ordentlich softer geworden. War warscheinlich auch ziemlich trocken in der Luftkammer.


----------



## Skeletor23 (1. Oktober 2011)

weiß jemand zufällig das Drehmoment für die Schraube am Hinterbau die die Steckachse klemmt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obmiT (1. Oktober 2011)

Canyon schreibt bei "Umgang mit Steckachsen" 
 2 -2,5Nm bei Gabeln ohne Schnellspanner und ganz unten :
 "Der Einbau von Steckachsen am Hinterbau erfolgt auf die gleiche Weise wie oben beschrieben."


----------



## Skeletor23 (1. Oktober 2011)

Doppelpost, bitte löschen


----------



## Skeletor23 (1. Oktober 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Canyon schreibt bei "Umgang mit Steckachsen"
> 2 -2,5Nm bei Gabeln ohne Schnellspanner und ganz unten :
> "Der Einbau von Steckachsen am Hinterbau erfolgt auf die gleiche Weise wie oben beschrieben."



ich mein nicht das Drehmoment für die Steckachse selbst, sondern für die Schraube am Hinterbau mit der die Steckachse geklemmt wird.
Das is dieselbe Schraube die auch das Schaltauge hält


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Oktober 2011)

Zhen schrieb:


> Da wäre zunächst das Ansprechverhalten der Lyrik bei kleineren Unebenheiten. Sie fühlt sich momentan noch sehr "bockig" an, vielleicht muss sie ja auch erst noch eingefahren werden. Das werd ich mal abwarten. Dann wundert mich, dass Rock Shox für mein Gewicht knapp über 90 Psi empfiehlt und ich nicht mehr als knapp über 80 fahren kann, weil sie sonst zu hart wird.


Das liegt erstens daran, dass es eine 2-Step ist, die spricht einfach nicht so gut an, wie die anderen Modelle, zum anderen liegt es an der ab Werk miserablen Schmierung (wie mittlerweile fast bei allen Gabeln jeglicher Hersteller ). Erst noch etwas einfahren und dann eine Schmierung vornehmen ist ein guter Plan!
Die Luftdruck-Angaben von Rock Shox sind immer etwas zu hoch, das ist bekannt. Versuche mal, noch etwas weniger Druck zu fahren und dafür die Druckstufe etwas zu erhöhen - bei Luftgabeln führt das meistens zu einem besseren Ergebnis.




Zhen schrieb:


> Zuletzt finde ich nur ein bisschen schade, dass man keine höhere Übersetzung als 36/11 zur Verfügung hat. In der Ebene und auch bergab würde ich manchmal doch gerne noch etwas schneller fahren.


Wenn du bergab noch Potential zum Treten hast, fährst du zu flache oder zu anspruchslose Wege  Mir fehlen eigentlich nur gelegentlich auf Asphalt noch 1 oder 2 Gänge...




Schoppaaa schrieb:


> besonders bei Rock shox federn wird das brunox gabel deo empfohlen, evtl hilft das ja schon ein bischen


Durchsuche mal diesen Thread nach "Brunox"  Wenn du deine Gabel dazu bringen willst, dass sie irgendwann fast garnicht mehr funktioniert, kannst du gerne Brunox verwenden...




Zhen schrieb:


> Ach und noch eine Frage: Gilt das mit der Judybutter auch für den freiliegenden Teil der Tauchrohre? Oder anders gefragt: Wie säubert/pflegt ihr eure Tauchrohre?


Nein, da hat Fett nichts zu suchen. Reinigen der Standrohre einfach mit einem trockenen Tuch o. ä., ich nehme meistens Küchentücher. Pflegen muss man Standrohre nicht.




obmiT schrieb:


> PS: mein Gabelproblem ist gelöst. Hab 0,5ml WT5 Gabelöl in die Luftkammer gegeben (durchs Ventil) und mit einem Spanngurt eine bergabfahrt simmuliert.
> Ansprechverhalten ist auch nochmal ordentlich softer geworden. War warscheinlich auch ziemlich trocken in der Luftkammer.


Famos! Da fragt man sich doch echt, ob die Hersteller überhaupt irgendwas zu Schmierung in die Gabeln füllen


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Oktober 2011)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> ich mein nicht das Drehmoment für die Steckachse selbst, sondern für die Schraube am Hinterbau mit der die Steckachse geklemmt wird.
> Das is dieselbe Schraube die auch das Schaltauge hält



Schau mal in dem schwarzen Canyon-Buch. Da stehen auf 2 Seiten alle möglichen Drehmomente.


----------



## Talon (2. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir war a Zettel dabei da steht 6Nm drauf


----------



## Skeletor23 (2. Oktober 2011)

Talon schrieb:


> Also bei mir war a Zettel dabei da steht 6Nm drauf



hmm, da steht Wechselbares Schaltwerksauge 1,5 NM

Ich denke beim Strive ist das aber anders, da die Schraube auch gleichzeitig die Maxxle Steckachse klemmt. Da kommt mir 1,5 NM etwas wenig vor?


----------



## schwed1 (2. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

es sind 6 NM.

Gruß schwed


----------



## Skeletor23 (2. Oktober 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> es sind 6 NM.
> 
> Gruß schwed



Danke .

Canyon is auch geil...grad mal am Hinterbau die Schrauben kontrolliert.
Da is ja nix wie angegeben.
Z.B bei der Schwinge im Hinterbau (C) steht 10 NM, das war vielleicht mit 7 angezogen.
Warum schreiben die das drauf wenn sie's selber nicht beachten. Bei der gegenüber komm ich mit meinem Drehmomentschlüssel nicht richtig bei...aber ich schätze dort ist es genauso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (2. Oktober 2011)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Danke .
> 
> Canyon is auch geil...grad mal am Hinterbau die Schrauben kontrolliert.
> Da is ja nix wie angegeben.
> ...



vielleicht haben die aber auch nen geeichten Drehmomentschlüsse und Du nicht !?


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Oktober 2011)

+-20% Abweichung ist beim Anziehen mit nem Drehmomentschlüssel normal.. gebt da nicht soo viel drauf. Unterschiedliche Momente entstehen durch variable Reibung zwischen den Gewinden sowie zwischen Schraubenkopf und Werkstoff. Das kann man mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel gar nicht mit einbeziehen..


----------



## Skeletor23 (2. Oktober 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> vielleicht haben die aber auch nen geeichten Drehmomentschlüsse und Du nicht !?



hehe...naja hab nen Syntace...geeicht sollte der schon sein. und ehrlich gesagt passt das auch zu canyon


----------



## obmiT (3. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Famos! Da fragt man sich doch echt, ob die Hersteller überhaupt irgendwas zu Schmierung in die Gabeln füllen



Ohne Schmierung wiegt die Gabel weniger und das ist verkaufsfördernd weil viele nur aufs Gewicht schaun.
Deswegen warscheinlich auch die erste Wartung die man machen lassen soll dass die Garantie erhalten bleibt.
Außerdem kann man die Gabel günstiger bauen weil man paar Arbeitsschritte spart und gleich ne Wartung mit verkauft. (oder Ersatzteile wenn sie verreckt)

PS: Gestern ein Zwillingsbruder von meinem Strive getroffen. Gleiches Modell gleiche Farbe und ich glaub auch gleiche Größe. Nur Später bestellt und früher bekommen.


----------



## konahoss90 (3. Oktober 2011)

An der Faneshütte auf unserem Alpencross Anfang September. Links mein Strive in guter Gesellschaft eines 9.0ers. Erkennt hier jemand sein Radel?


----------



## Zhen (3. Oktober 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Ohne Schmierung wiegt die Gabel weniger und das ist verkaufsfördernd weil viele nur aufs Gewicht schaun.
> Deswegen warscheinlich auch die erste Wartung die man machen lassen soll dass die Garantie erhalten bleibt.
> Außerdem kann man die Gabel günstiger bauen weil man paar Arbeitsschritte spart und gleich ne Wartung mit verkauft. (oder Ersatzteile wenn sie verreckt)



So schauts aus... Entweder man bezahlt nach kurzer Zeit schon wieder Geld für ne Wartung oder man machts selber, wodurch die Garantie flöten geht. Riesen Schweinerei, das Ganze... Einer der Gabelhersteller sollte diese Situation als Chance sehen, sich durch Qualität von den anderen Herstellern abzusetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trendy1 (3. Oktober 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> An der Faneshütte auf unserem Alpencross Anfang September. Links mein Strive in guter Gesellschaft eines 9.0ers. Erkennt hier jemand sein Radel?



Hahaha... -> das ist ja cool... Das ist mein Bike...  Scheint so als hätten wir uns uns um Minuten verfehlt... ;-)  Was für eine üble Abfahrt im Regen an dem Tag hehe 

Übrigens - (bad part, aber sollte ins Forum) habe mein Strive noch in der gleichen Woche an Canyon zurückgeschickt, da ich während der ganzen 4 Tage Rundfahrt Probleme mit der Stahlachse bei der Dämpferaufnahme hatte. Die Achse ist dauernd in der 270° willkürlich nach rechts und links gewandert, so dass ich nach fast jedem Downhill die Achse neu zentrieren musste... Nun kann ich auch wie viele andere hier von dem äußert unverschämten Service von Canyon Berichten...

*KW36 *- o.g. sicherheitsrelevanten Schaden bei Canyon gemeldet und es hieß den Rahmen einschicken und dieser wird mit hoher Prio bearbeitet. Dauer max. 3 Wochen. Daraufhin schickte ich das Bike ein.
*KW38* - Anruf bei Canyon - Bike noch nicht angefasst 
*KW39* - Anruf bei Canyon - "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Ihren wurde ein Werkstatttermin zugewiesen", daraufhin ich - toll und wann, Antwort von Canyon 21-Oct (Ende KW42) 
*VORZEITIGES SAISONENDE - DANKE liebes CANYON !!!* 

WAHNSINNNN!!!  Ich frage mich, ob die Jungs sich Ihre Preisführerschaft auf dem Markt mit einem abartigen Service zerstören wollen??? Nur weiter so...


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Oktober 2011)

Tja Canyon hat einfach zu wenige Werkstattarbeiter.. ich denke das Problem ist, dass man nicht so viele Leute anstellen kann dass auch im Sommer alles in unter 2 Wochen erledigt ist. Sonst hat man im Winter zu viele Arbeiter rumstehen .. was wir wiederum mit bezahlen müssten.


----------



## greg12 (3. Oktober 2011)

diese unsägliche servicewüste namens canyon. :-(
kann jeden verstehen der bei dieser witterung 6 od. noch mehr wochen auf seine bike rep. warten darf und entsprechend sauer auf canyon ist.
da werden unfertige unausgereifte produkte an den endkunden verkauft (im falle des strive auch noch mit bemerkenswerter verzögerung, die c für eine qualitätssicherung hätte nutzen können..) und der nutzer als beta tester eingesetzt um das fehlerhafte produkt nach kurzer zeit in rep. an canyon zu senden und auf eine verbesserung zu hoffen. und darauf natürlich noch länger zu warten..... 

gibts eigentlich jemandem im forum der sein strive seit der 1 minute ohne jegliches problem nutzen kann?? (keine lockeren lager, kein knarzen, keine streifenden bremshebel am oberrohr, keine defekten freiläufe, hakende federgabeln, durchrauschende hinterbauten etc. etc)


----------



## konahoss90 (3. Oktober 2011)

Es berichten aber auch immer nur die, die schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Ich nehme an, dass Canyon sehr wohl weiß, das die "Strive-Geschichte" ziemlich in die Hose gegangen ist, und wird daraus wohl auch Lehren gezogen haben. Ich musste auch 3 Wochen auf einen Ersatzrahmen warten, ging aber komplett auf Kulanz. Die Käufer eines Strives hätte sich bewusst sein müssen, dass beim ersten Modelljahr Kinderkrankheiten auftreten können. Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist halt das Argument, dass nicht geschlagen werden kann. Ich bin z.B. Student und kann nicht mal eben das doppelte ausgeben für ein Trek o.ä.


----------



## Skeletor23 (3. Oktober 2011)

ich bin gerade so gut wie fertig mit meinem Strive Aufbau. Wollte nur noch schnell Kette aufziehen und Schaltung einstellen.

Beim Kurbeln dann ein Widerstand. Dachte es käme von ner verklemmten Kette.
Als ich dann das Rad ausgebaut hab sehe ich das die Kasette am Rahmen schleift.
Ist ne Shimano SLX 10fach Kassette. Wie kann das sein?
Hab auch schon nen kleinen Kratzer in der Schweißnaht.
Hatte sonst schon wer das Problem?

Werde morgen mal direkt Canyon kontaktieren.


----------



## the_LTS_returns (3. Oktober 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich jemandem im forum der sein strive seit der 1 minute ohne jegliches problem nutzen kann?? (keine lockeren lager, kein knarzen, keine streifenden bremshebel am oberrohr, keine defekten freiläufe, hakende federgabeln, durchrauschende hinterbauten etc. etc)



Hier!

Die Bremsen haben mir nicht gefallen, darum wurden sie ausgetauscht. Ansonsten nix. Läuft beim Touren, läuft beim A-Linen. Das Gequatsche mit den durchrauschenden Hinterbauten habe ich bis jetzt nicht verstanden.


----------



## greg12 (3. Oktober 2011)

kinderkrankheiten hin oder her, wenns nicht funktioniert, sollten die bikes nicht ausgeliefert werden. besser keine bikes, als bikes die neu schon zur rep müssen und nur provisorisch geflickt werden, weils noch keine konstruktive endlösung gibt...
dasselbe war ja auch beim torque thema, nerve am mit den rissen im hinterbau...
scheints als stünde der profit mehr im vordergrund als ausgereifte produkte und zufriedene kunden....
lieber eine saison länger aufs ausgereifte bike warten und dafür länger spaß haben, als die halbe saison zuwarten auf eine halbe lösung und weitere endlose woche auf die rep derselbigen....


----------



## Skeletor23 (3. Oktober 2011)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> ich bin gerade so gut wie fertig mit meinem Strive Aufbau. Wollte nur noch schnell Kette aufziehen und Schaltung einstellen.
> 
> Beim Kurbeln dann ein Widerstand. Dachte es käme von ner verklemmten Kette.
> Als ich dann das Rad ausgebaut hab sehe ich das die Kasette am Rahmen schleift.
> ...



ich korrigiere mich...wenn ich die Maxxle Axe mit den vorgeschriebenen 10-20NM anziehe bewegt sich das Hinterrad überhaupt nicht mehr, dann sitzt die Kasette komplett am Rahmen auf.
Die Kasette scheint also nicht kompatibel zu sein.
Ich hät ja gesagt 10 fach geht nicht, aber ne SRAM 10fach anscheint schon, die ist ja Serienmäßig verbaut.
Ahja, un grad gesehen dsa auch ne shimano deore xt 11-36 verbaut ist....verstehe das nicht.

Falls ihr 10-fach fahrt....ist da irgendwie ein Spacer verbaut?
Ich frag mich grad ob ich selbst was falsch gemacht hab?
Hinterrad ist ne Funworks 4way Nabe von Actionsports.


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Oktober 2011)

Da ich ein Knarzen im Wiegetritt habe, habe ich mich heute mal an die Kurbel und die Tretlager gemacht.. hab alles komplett ausgebaut, schön sauber gemacht und wieder ordentlich gefettet. Danach alles wieder fein säuberlich eingebaut und die Innenlager so fest angezogen wie ich es mit dem Shimano Schlüssel hin kriege. Kurbel wurde auch gefettet und mit den vorgeschriebenen Drehmomenten festgezogen.
Trotzdem hat es immernoch gekracht 

Dann habe ich weiter gesucht und mal die Schraube vom Schaltauge festgezogen, die war anscheinend noch zu locker. Danach wurde das Knacksen deutlich besser, ist aber nicht ganz verschwunden. Dann habe ich die Steckachse und die Schraube vom Schaltauge gelockert und anschließend erst letztere mit 6nm und dann die Steckachse mit 15 bis 20nm angezogen. Dabei trat keine Verbesserung ein.. dann habe ich noch die Schrauben vom Hinterbau überprüft und eine war etwas zu locker, die anderen passten.. auch das hat keine Verbesserung gebracht 

Werde jetzt mal den Dämpfer lösen und testen ob die Lager evtl Spiel haben..


----------



## Zhen (3. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Alle Probleme, die ich bisher angesprochen habe lassen sich entweder sehr einfach lösen (Hinterbau), oder sind nicht die Schuld von Canyon (bockige Gabel, beweglicher Freilauf). Einzig die Lagerung des Hinterbaus ist wohl nicht so richtig optimal. Bei mir klappert jetzt auch manchmal was, habs aber noch nicht lokalisiert. Andere haben da wohl gar keine Probleme mit. Bei den Strives der zweiten Generation scheint im übrigen ein breiteres Lager verbaut zu sein, um dem vorzubeugen. Dafür, dass es die erste Generation des Strives ist, über die wir hier reden, hält es sich mit den Kinderkrankheiten doch sehr in Grenzen, finde ich.
Das alles entschuldigt natürlich nicht den wohl teils sehr zähen Service...

Übrigens: Der Freilaufkörper lässt sich nur bewegen, wenn das Laufrad nicht montiert ist. In montiertem Zustand sitzt alles fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (3. Oktober 2011)

So habe jetzt den Dämpfer oben gelöst.. der Dämpfer sitzt unten in der 270° Box überhaupt nicht fest und lässt sich ca 5mm nach links und rechts bewegen.. damit ist wohl das Nadellager defekt?

Ist es denn damit gesichert, dass das Knacksen von diesem Nadellager kommt und ist das seitliche Spiel wirklich nie normal?


----------



## Skeletor23 (3. Oktober 2011)

hmmm, ich gebs für heute auf. finde keinen Fehler.
Aber wenn ich mir das Laufrad anschaue dann kann das garnicht passen.
Der Teil der Nabe der über die Kassette hinausragt ist einfach nicht genug als das sich das Rad frei bewegen könnte.
Bin ratlos.


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Oktober 2011)

Ist deine Hinterradnabe denn überhaupt zur X-12 Achse kompatibel...?


----------



## Skeletor23 (3. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ist deine Hinterradnabe denn überhaupt zur X-12 Achse kompatibel...?



oh nein, gerade kapiert das ich ne 142er Nabe brauche....shit.
Das erklärt einiges.
Danke


----------



## greg12 (3. Oktober 2011)

the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> Hier!
> 
> Die Bremsen haben mir nicht gefallen, darum wurden sie ausgetauscht. Ansonsten nix. Läuft beim Touren, läuft beim A-Linen. Das Gequatsche mit den durchrauschenden Hinterbauten habe ich bis jetzt nicht verstanden.



*durchrauschen *= zuviel verbrauchter federweg bei steigender belastung bis zum durchschlag ohne endprogression = zu lineare kennlinie = zu softer undefinierter federweg= wenig satter hinterbau bei groben manövern = viel komfort bei kleinen/ mittlerern schlägen= höhere wahrscheinlichkeit des wegsackens bergauf und des wippens+ daraus resultierender hecklastiger sitzposition
--> ursache zu großes und damit lineares luftvolumen des dämpfers respektive zu geringe druckstufe


----------



## the_LTS_returns (3. Oktober 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> *durchrauschen *= zuviel verbrauchter federweg bei steigender belastung bis zum durchschlag ohne endprogression = zu lineare kennlinie = zu softer undefinierter federweg= wenig satter hinterbau bei groben manövern = viel komfort bei kleinen/ mittlerern schlägen= höhere wahrscheinlichkeit des wegsackens bergauf und des wippens+ daraus resultierender hecklastiger sitzposition
> --> ursache zu großes und damit lineares luftvolumen des dämpfers respektive zu geringe druckstufe



Danke, aber das Wort verstehe ich schon . Bin vor dem Kauf mit anderen Enduros gefahren und kann am Strive kein speziell negatives Verhalten feststellen.


----------



## Fell (3. Oktober 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> gibts eigentlich jemandem im forum der sein strive seit der 1 minute ohne jegliches problem nutzen kann?? (keine lockeren lager, kein knarzen, keine streifenden bremshebel am oberrohr, keine defekten freiläufe, hakende federgabeln, durchrauschende hinterbauten etc. etc)


Ja ich! Es hatte zwar Probleme gegeben, es zu bekommen (am Abholtag ohne Bike nachhause gefahren...), aber siet ich es habe, läuft das Strive ohne Probleme. Sogar die Brems und Schlathebel waren vorab so eingestellt, das es keine Dellen im Rahmen gibt. Funktioniert alles, knarzt nix, rollt einfach. Bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Frypan (3. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> So habe jetzt den Dämpfer oben gelöst.. der Dämpfer sitzt unten in der 270° Box überhaupt nicht fest und lässt sich ca 5mm nach links und rechts bewegen.. damit ist wohl das Nadellager defekt?
> 
> Ist es denn damit gesichert, dass das Knacksen von diesem Nadellager kommt und ist das seitliche Spiel wirklich nie normal?



Sieht ganz so aus...

Spiel sollte da wirklich keins vorhanden sein, da Nadellager erst durch eine sehr enge Passung ihr volles Potenzial ausschöpfen können.


----------



## Trendy1 (3. Oktober 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> *durchrauschen *= zuviel verbrauchter federweg bei steigender belastung bis zum durchschlag ohne endprogression = zu lineare kennlinie = zu softer undefinierter federweg= wenig satter hinterbau bei groben manövern = viel komfort bei kleinen/ mittlerern schlägen= höhere wahrscheinlichkeit des wegsackens bergauf und des wippens+ daraus resultierender hecklastiger sitzposition
> --> ursache zu großes und damit lineares luftvolumen des dämpfers respektive zu geringe druckstufe



Schaut Euch mal das Bild von Konahoss90 ( #3091 ) an. Da ist mein Strive 9.0ES drauf. Darin habe ich einen DHX5.0 Air verbaut und weg war das Problem mit dem Durchschlag, denn jetzt kann ich das Fahrwerk nach Einsatzgebiet beliebig verstellen 

Im übrigen finde ich dir Optik des Rahmens durch den Ausgleichsbehälter nun richtig genial ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (3. Oktober 2011)

Trendy1 schrieb:


> Schaut Euch mal das Bild von Konahoss90 ( #3091 ) an. Da ist mein Strive 9.0ES drauf. Darin habe ich einen DHX5.0 Air verbaut und weg war das Problem mit dem Durchschlag, denn jetzt kann ich das Fahrwerk nach Einsatzgebiet beliebig verstellen
> 
> Im übrigen finde ich dir Optik des Rahmens durch den Ausgleichsbehälter nun richtig genial ...



DHX 5 Air?
Dafür hast du jetzt keine Druckstufe mehr.


----------



## Trendy1 (3. Oktober 2011)

4Stroke schrieb:


> DHX 5 Air?
> Dafür hast du jetzt keine Druckstufe mehr.



Gerade mit dem DHX 5.0 kann ich nun endlich die Progressivität der Druckstufe nach Belieben einstellen... 

Man kann bei dem DHX den Druckstufenluftdruck + Druckstufenluftkammervolumen stufenlos einstellen...


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Oktober 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Sieht ganz so aus...
> 
> Spiel sollte da wirklich keins vorhanden sein, da Nadellager erst durch eine sehr enge Passung ihr volles Potenzial ausschöpfen können.



Tjo da hat man einen Riss in der Sitzstrebe vom Nerve AM und kauft sich ein Enduro, weil man denkt das wäre dann ausreichend stabil.. und schon gehen die Probleme wieder von neuem los.

Fährst du jetzt ein Nadellager mit einem genauso großen Spiel?
Wie schaut der Lösungsvorschlag seitens Canyon aus? Einschicken, ewig warten und dann wieder ein anfälliges Lager erhalten? 

Noch könnte ich den Rahmen zurückschicken.. vor 12 Tagen ist er bei mir angekommen. Ich frage mich ob ich nach einem Austausch des Lagers auf Dauer einen problemlosen Rahmen besitze..


----------



## swoosh999 (3. Oktober 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> PS: mein Gabelproblem ist gelöst. Hab 0,5ml WT5 Gabelöl in die Luftkammer gegeben (durchs Ventil) und mit einem Spanngurt eine bergabfahrt simmuliert.
> Ansprechverhalten ist auch nochmal ordentlich softer geworden. War warscheinlich auch ziemlich trocken in der Luftkammer.



du hast durch´s obere ventil öl in die luftkammer gegeben?
wie geht denn das ? 

kurze info an alle:
das strive ist nicht bikepark bzw. schlepplift tauglich 
mir ist heute die stützhülse der reverb bei der schleppliftfahrt hopps
gegangen...doof das ich 15km mit abgesenkten sattel heimfahren musste.


----------



## Frypan (3. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Tjo da hat man einen Riss in der Sitzstrebe vom Nerve AM und kauft sich ein Enduro, weil man denkt das wäre dann ausreichend stabil.. und schon gehen die Probleme wieder von neuem los.
> 
> Fährst du jetzt ein Nadellager mit einem genauso großen Spiel?
> Wie schaut der Lösungsvorschlag seitens Canyon aus? Einschicken, ewig warten und dann wieder ein anfälliges Lager erhalten?
> ...



Ich habe genau das gleiche Spiel im Nadellager. 
Es ist laut Canyon völlig unbedenklich das Rad so zu fahren. Mich nervt das geknarze am Berg nur wie ein tropfender Wasserhahn wenn man schlafen will...
Ich hab die Achse mal ausgebaut und das Lager ordentlichst mit Fett zugekleistert, wodurch sich das geknarze verbessert hat.

Ich hatte Canyon gebeten mir ein neues Lager und ein Einpresswerkzeug zuzusenden, da dies aber immer noch nicht lieferbar ist geht's für mein Stive am 10. zurück ins Werk (bin mal gespannt wie lange das dauert).

Ärgerlich, aber nicht unbedingt die Schuld von Canyon (eher Lagerhersteller).
Ich denke solche Probleme kann man eventuell den Monteuren ankreiden, die auf eine penible Nachkontrolle verzichten (oder nur die unpassenden Lager zur verfügung haben und trotzdem montieren müssen)...

Mit der Reverb hab ich jetzt auch passend zur Retoure ein Problem.
Sie bleibt beim Ausfahren auf halbem Weg hängen.
Das kann man Canyon aber definitiv nicht ankreiden, oder von einer mangelnden Bikepark-Tauglichkeit des Rades sprechen...
Rock Shox halt....

Ansonsten habe ich mittlerweile echt ein super Fahrwekssetup gefunden und bin zu 100% zufrieden mit meiner Wahl und würde mir das Rad trotz der erwähnten Problemchen wieder kaufen.

Und mal unter uns: Es sieht doch einfach sch***e geil aus und macht richtig Laune


----------



## Zhen (3. Oktober 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Und mal unter uns: Es sieht doch einfach sch***e geil aus und macht richtig Laune



Word! 

Achja, wäre denn das Einpresswerkzeug von Canyon kostenlos gewesen, oder hättest du das bezahlen müssen? Und sollte mein Nadellager auch den Geist aufgeben, wird das innerhalb der Garantie kostenlos ausgetauscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (3. Oktober 2011)

Ja das Rad ist wirklich ein geiles Teil! Hab gestern aus nem Biergarten aus sicherer Entfernung beobachtet wie die Leute regelmäßig vor meinem Radl stehen geblieben sind und es angegafft haben. Daneben stand das Rad meines Verwandten und da hat niemand drauf geschaut. Konnte ihn dann gut ärgern damit  - beim Nerve hat nie jemand drauf geschaut. 
Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Strive auch sehr zufrieden. Praktisch wippfreier Hinterbau und bergab mit offenem Dämpfer ein purer Genuss... besser gehts meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Aber die defekte Lagerung kotzt mich trotzdem extrem an. Wie konntest du die Lager denn fetten bzw. wie bist du dabei vorgegangen? Ich werde morgen mal mit Canyon quatschen und sehen ob da eine dauerhafte Lösung möglich ist. Es ist einfach zum kotzen 

Morgen werde ich zur vermutlich letzten Tour in kurzer Hose+T-Shirt aufbrechen... mit knackendem Strive.


----------



## Frypan (3. Oktober 2011)

Zhen schrieb:


> Word!
> 
> Achja, wäre denn das Einpresswerkzeug von Canyon kostenlos gewesen, oder hättest du das bezahlen müssen? Und sollte mein Nadellager auch den Geist aufgeben, wird das innerhalb der Garantie kostenlos ausgetauscht?



Ich hätte es wohl kostenlos bekommen (immer etwas auf die Biker-Tränendrüse drücken).
Das *muss* innerhalb der Garantie kostenlos getauscht werden, da das kein Verschleissteil ist was innerhalb kürzester Zeit den Geist aufgibt.
Gutes Beispiel ist die Lefty, die auch komplett Nadelgelagert ist und wesentlich unempfindlicher als andere Gabeln ist.
Das Lager gibt nicht den Geist auf, vielmehr ist der bestehende Defekt erst nach einem Weilchen festzustellen, wenn man genau drauf achtet oder einen kurzen Test durchführt...


----------



## Frypan (3. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Aber die defekte Lagerung kotzt mich trotzdem extrem an. Wie konntest du die Lager denn fetten bzw. wie bist du dabei vorgegangen? Ich werde morgen mal mit Canyon quatschen und sehen ob da eine dauerhafte Lösung möglich ist. Es ist einfach zum kotzen



Ist verständlich, ich kann sowas auch nicht leiden!

Du musst einfach nur den Dämpfer ausbauen:
-Luft raus
-obere Achse rausschrauben
-die beiden besch... 7nm Schräubchen an der unteren Aufnahme lösen
-untere Achse rausziehen
-Dämpfer raus
-und sich die Misere unten mal ansehen 
-Fett rein und wieder zusammen setzen (Zahlenfolge an den Schrauben
beachten)

Anleitung


----------



## bloodyludy (3. Oktober 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> -Fett rein
> Anleitung




Als Fett empfehle ich ein Kugellager-Fett oder Achsmanschettenfett (Ball joint grease), welches eine automotive (OEM) Freigabe hat.

Da kann man sicher sein, dass die Dichtungen und Spacer darüber nicht angegriffen werden und das es einen hochstabilen Schmierfilm bildet. 

Viel Spaß, wenn ihr die obere Dämpferaufnahme mit 16Nm anknallt!
Das Strive hat oben Alubuchsen, die fest eingepresst sind und eine äußerst fragile Aufnahme (nicht so ein massives Alu-Teil, wie ein Nerve). Wenn man da noch auf das Schmiermittel verzichtet (wie bei Kunststoff-Gleitbuchsen üblich), dann dreht sich der Dämpfer gar nicht mehr. Da pfeifft das Öl nur so ausm Dämpfer...


----------



## Frypan (3. Oktober 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, wenn ihr die obere Dämpferaufnahme mit 16Nm anknallt!
> Das Strive hat oben Alubuchsen, die fest eingepresst sind und eine äußerst fragile Aufnahme (nicht so ein massives Alu-Teil, wie ein Nerve). Wenn man da noch auf das Schmiermittel verzichtet (wie bei Kunststoff-Gleitbuchsen üblich), dann dreht sich der Dämpfer gar nicht mehr. Da pfeifft das Öl nur so ausm Dämpfer...



Gut, dass du das nochmal erwähnst.
Ich habe einfach vorrausgesetzt, dass jeder Nutzer des Forums des Lesens mächtig ist 
Natürlich immer die an den Schrauben angegebenen Drehmomente beachten (in diesem Fall 12-14Nm).
Die Bilder sind nur zur schematischen Veranschaulichung gedacht!


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Oktober 2011)

Muss die Dämpferaufnahme oben mit 12-14 nm angezogen werden? Ich habs mal mit 15nm angezogen.. vorher warens um die 17-18...


----------



## Frypan (3. Oktober 2011)

Ist übrigens auch sehr interessant, dass Canyon noch keine Anleitungen fürs Stive auf der HP hat.

*Hier bitte mal schnell nachbessern liebes Canyon Team!*


----------



## bloodyludy (3. Oktober 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Natürlich immer die an den Schrauben angegebenen Drehmomente beachten (in diesem Fall 12-14Nm).



Und wieder haben wir eine Schraube ohne Beschriftung gefunden. Bei mir steht nix drauf...und die war knallefest von Haus aus, dafür hat der Loctite gefehlt 



Frypan schrieb:


> Ist übrigens auch sehr interessant, dass Canyon noch keine Anleitungen fürs Stive auf der HP hat.



Ja, nicht mal auf der mitgelieferten Handbuch-CD ist was anständiges zu finden!


----------



## Zhen (3. Oktober 2011)

Hmja, die obere Dämpferbefestigung ist so fest, dass ich sie mit nem Inbus nicht los bekomme. Entweder die haben statt Loctite Sekundenkleber genommen, oder ordentlich festgezogen. Jedenfalls brauch ich anderes Werkzeug...


----------



## obmiT (3. Oktober 2011)

Zhen schrieb:


> So schauts aus... Entweder man bezahlt nach kurzer Zeit schon wieder Geld für ne Wartung oder man machts selber, wodurch die Garantie flöten geht. Riesen Schweinerei, das Ganze... Einer der Gabelhersteller sollte diese Situation als Chance sehen, sich durch Qualität von den anderen Herstellern abzusetzen.



Villeicht sind ein paar Tropfen Öl das Hauptgeheimniss von  "Kashima coating". 
3% besser durch die Oberfläche und 30% besser durch ein Tropfen Öl. 
Man soll ja was Kashima ähnliches nachrüsten können. Bestimmt ein Beutel Öl und 2 Dichtungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (3. Oktober 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Villeicht sind ein paar Tropfen Öl das Hauptgeheimniss von  "Kashima coating".
> 3% besser durch die Oberfläche und 30% besser durch ein Tropfen Öl.
> Man soll ja was Kashima ähnliches nachrüsten können. Bestimmt ein Beutel Öl und 2 Dichtungen.



Und einen Edding 2000 in Gold


----------



## Frypan (3. Oktober 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Und wieder haben wir eine Schraube ohne Beschriftung gefunden. Bei mir steht nix drauf...



Schau mal an der Aufnahme der Achse (musst von unten gucken)


----------



## obmiT (3. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bin mit meinem Strive immernoch seit der 1. Minute zufrieden.
Alle "Kinderkrankheiten" ließen sich schnell beheben.
Was Knarzt wird geschmiert.
Durchschlagvermeidung durch SAG im unteren Bereich und weich machen der Beine.
Gabel schmieren.
Oberrohr hat nen Carbonverstärktenkleber bekommen. (hat schon 2 Lenkerumklapper spurlos ausgehalten)
Hätte mir auch was anderes kaufen können aber mit den 2 Trek die ich davor hatte gabs mehr Probleme. (Risse im Rahmen am laufenden Band, Abgerissene Bolzen vom Hinterbau...)

Zum Thema Übersetzung: Bis ca.60kmh kann ich beim Hammerschmittstrive noch treten so dass es was bringt und ich bin eher ein Freund von Drehoment und nicht son Zappelhamster. (ungesunde 50-70 UpM durchschnittlich)


----------



## bloodyludy (4. Oktober 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Schau mal an der Aufnahme der Achse (musst von unten gucken)



Stimmt! Danke für den Hinweis.

Ach, wie ich "Conker Brown Metallic" "hasse".  
Ihr habt sicher alle schwarz und seht die goldenen Aufdrucke wenigstens...


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Oktober 2011)

So gerade mit Canyon gequatscht.. ich kann den Rahmen nur komplett einschicken.. andere Optionen gibts nicht. Bearbeitungszeit 3-4 Wochen. Bin am überlegen das Teil wieder auseinander zu legen und einfach vom Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch zu machen..


----------



## derth (4. Oktober 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> du hast durch´s obere ventil öl in die luftkammer gegeben?
> wie geht denn das ?
> 
> kurze info an alle:
> ...



Moin,
ich denke mal erst Luft ablassen und dann das "Innenleben" vom Schraderventil rausschrauben. Dann ist ordentlich Platz um was einzufüllen. So kann man auch die Anti-Pannen-Säftchen in Schläuche füllen (wenn man das denn möchte).


----------



## Kolja_ (4. Oktober 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Gabel schmieren.


Hiho!

Kannst Du das bitte (oder jemand anders natürlich auch gerne  ) genauer erläutern? Ich habe den gesamten Thread verfolgt, das Thema kommt häufiger auf und wird anscheinend unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Was genau habt ihr da mit der Lyrik gemacht?

Danke und Gruß
Kolja


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> So gerade mit Canyon gequatscht.. ich kann den Rahmen nur komplett einschicken.. andere Optionen gibts nicht. Bearbeitungszeit 3-4 Wochen. Bin am überlegen das Teil wieder auseinander zu legen und einfach vom Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch zu machen..



Kannst eigentlich dein Nerve wieder aufbauen und das dann komplett verkaufen.
Und dann einfach das neue Modell bestellen


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Oktober 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Kannst eigentlich dein Nerve wieder aufbauen und das dann komplett verkaufen.
> Und dann einfach das neue Modell bestellen



So mach ichs jetzt auch. Habe mit Canyon noch mal gequatscht und das Problem ist bekannt. Im nächsten Strive wird anstatt dem Nadellager ein breiteres Schrägkugellager mit entsprechend größerer Flächenpressung eingesetzt. Das sollte dann eine Ecke mehr aushalten.

Mein Strive liegt jetzt wieder im Karton und geht morgen an Canyon zurück. Hab es gerade schweren Herzens wieder auseinander gelegt.. hat keine Stunde gedauert. Der Zusammenbau hat dafür eine gefühlte Ewigkeit gebraucht.. "zerstören" geht eben erheblich schneller. 

Jetzt steh ich ohne Rad da und könnte grad raus ausm Fenster kotzen 
Erst das mit dem Nerve AM und der Sitzstrebe und jetzt das.. frag mich jetzt wirklich was ich als nächstes machen soll. Nen gehypten Liteville Rahmen kaufen? Oder Nicolai?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (4. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Erst das mit dem Nerve AM und der Sitzstrebe und jetzt das.. frag mich jetzt wirklich was ich als nächstes machen soll. Nen gehypten Liteville Rahmen kaufen? Oder Nicolai?



alutech fanes?? oder ein helius am??  wären schon feine rahmen und dürften zumindest lagerungstechnisch keine probleme bereiten. der helius rahmen dürfte auf grund seiner bauzeit auch zu den ausgereifteren modelle zählen- wenn doch nicht der preis wäre 
fanes wird bisher was man so liest auch nur gelobt bis auf das relativ hohe gewicht gibts wohl keine nachteile!


----------



## zrider (4. Oktober 2011)

Guck dir auch mal das Rose Uncle Jimbo an.


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Oktober 2011)

Beim Helius AM sehe ich den Preis als Problem. Mit ein paar Extras und einem DÃ¤mpfer sowie Steuersatz ist man ganz schnell bei 2500â¬.. und da brÃ¤uchte ich dann wieder eine neue 180er Gabel. So einen Aufbau kann ich mir wirklich nicht leisten. Aber ich bins schon gefahren und war wirklich angetan. 
Fanes ist ja auch eine Neuentwicklung und ich bin da eher skeptisch. Ich habe auch schon viel gutes gelesen, aber das ist nichts fÃ¼r mich. 

Irgendwie gibt es sonst keine gescheiten Alternativen? Vermutlich muss man sich mit solchen Problemen wie bei Canyon abfinden oder man muss erheblich mehr bezahlen.

Ich war ja mit dem Strive sehr zufrieden.. ich finde es hat sich wirklich super gefahren .. sonst wÃ¤rs mir jetzt nicht so schwer gefallen das Strive wieder auseinander zu legen. WeiÃ nicht ob ich Canyon noch einen dritte Chance geben sollte..


----------



## gotboost (4. Oktober 2011)

Np Mega.


----------



## 0815p (4. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> So mach ichs jetzt auch. Habe mit Canyon noch mal gequatscht und das Problem ist bekannt. Im nächsten Strive wird anstatt dem Nadellager ein breiteres Schrägkugellager mit entsprechend größerer Flächenpressung eingesetzt. Das sollte dann eine Ecke mehr aushalten.
> 
> Mein Strive liegt jetzt wieder im Karton und geht morgen an Canyon zurück. Hab es gerade schweren Herzens wieder auseinander gelegt.. hat keine Stunde gedauert. Der Zusammenbau hat dafür eine gefühlte Ewigkeit gebraucht.. "zerstören" geht eben erheblich schneller.
> 
> ...



ich hab dir ja gsagt, kauf dir ein nicolai, aber wer nicht hören will muss laufen


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Oktober 2011)

Peter was machst denn du hier im Canyon Bereich, hast dich aufm Weg zum Liteville Forum verirrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (4. Oktober 2011)

Schon mal das Specialized Enduro gefahren? Händler um die Ecke (Raum KC) verkauft gerade die 2011er etwa 30 % günstiger...


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Oktober 2011)

Nö kenns noch nicht, aber der Hinterbau soll wohl recht stark wippen. Hat mir zumindest jemand erzählt der vor 2 Tage noch mein Strive getestet hatte.

Ich weiß nicht, aber mir gefällt das Strive einfach saugut und gefahren hat sichs auch absolut traumhaft.. ich denke ich werd so dumm sein und es noch mal mit dem neuen Modell probieren. Wenns dann wieder nicht klappt dann bestell ich mir ein Helius AM und dann bin ich pleite. Muss dann eben mit Starrgabel fahren damit es nicht so teuer wird


----------



## derth (4. Oktober 2011)

Gude zusammen,
für die Nicht-Facebookler, Canyon hat was über das 2012er Strive 8.0 gepostet, hier der Auszug:

MODELL	STRIVE ES 8.0
 RAHMEN	New Strive, 7005 Series Aluminium, Opti-Sized Alloy Tubeset, X12 Thru Axle System, 160 mm Federweg
 GABEL	Fox 36 Factory TALAS FIT RLC 160 mm, 1.5 taper, 20mm Steckachse
 DÄMPFER	Fox Float Performance RP 2 Boost Valve XXV 
 STEUERSATZ	Cane Creek Serie 10
 SCHALTWERK	Shimano Deore XT Shadow 10-speed
 UMWERFER	Shimano Deore XT E-Type 3x10
 SCHALTGRIFFE	Shimano XT 10-speed
 BREMSGRIFFE	Avid Elixir 7
BREMSEN Avid Elixir 7 200/180
 NABEN	Sun Ringle Charger Pro
 ZAHNKRANZ	Shimano Deore XT 11-36 10-speed
FELGEN	Sun Ringle Charger Pro
REIFEN Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4" 
 KURBELN	Race Face Atlas FR
 KETTENBLÄTTER	Bashguard/36/24
 INNENLAGER	Race Face Turbine
 VORBAU	Syncros AM V2 (31,8)
 LENKER	Synchros AM 2014 Riser 710/25 mm
GRIFFE	Canyon Bracelets Lock On
SATTEL	Selle Italia X1
 SATTELSTÜTZE	Rock Shox Reverb Variosattelstütze
 PEDALE	Auslieferung ohne
 FARBE	deep black ano - white, emergency black

Bin auf den Preis gespannt, denke dass es die 2,5k-Grenze sprengt. Was Ausstattung und Optik angeht nicht schlecht, bin aber froh beim 2011er zugeschlagen zu haben.
Bis auf winzige Kleinigkeiten bin ich bisher nämlich auch voll zufrieden und bisher knaxfrei. (Der Psychologe würde von Reaktanzverhalten sprechen )

Gruß
  derTH


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Oktober 2011)

Das wird wohl meins werden! Bin mal auf den Preis gespannt


----------



## derth (4. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Nö kenns noch nicht, aber der Hinterbau soll wohl recht stark wippen. Hat mir zumindest jemand erzählt der vor 2 Tage noch mein Strive getestet hatte.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, aber mir gefällt das Strive einfach saugut und gefahren hat sichs auch absolut traumhaft.. ich denke ich werd so dumm sein und es noch mal mit dem neuen Modell probieren. Wenns dann wieder nicht klappt dann bestell ich mir ein Helius AM und dann bin ich pleite. Muss dann eben mit Starrgabel fahren damit es nicht so teuer wird



Ein Bekannter fährt das 2010er Spreci Enduro ...klar wippt das, aber nicht mehr als ein schluckfreudiges 160er Fahrwerk eben wippt. Enduro ist eben kein Racefully ,
richtige Geländefahrzeuge neigen sich auch in Kurven und nickrn beim Bremsen.


----------



## paradisoinferno (4. Oktober 2011)

Jemand hat gesagt....

Nach Deiner "Odysee" solltest Du Dich vielleicht mal auf verschiedene Bikes setzen und probefahren und nicht nur nach dem Auge entscheiden, es geht ja schließlich um viel Kohle.

Zeit dazu haste ja jetzt

Nebenbei: Ein Nerve AM z. B. wippt stärker (PP Stufe 3) als mein Rad mit Stahlfederfahrwerk, vor allem wenn man mal aus dem Sattel geht.


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Oktober 2011)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Jemand hat gesagt....
> 
> Nach Deiner "Odysee" solltest Du Dich vielleicht mal auf verschiedene Bikes setzen und probefahren und nicht nur nach dem Auge entscheiden, es geht ja schließlich um viel Kohle.
> 
> ...



Wie ein Nerve AM wippt weiß ich schon selbst, das hab ich ja lange genug gefahren  - aber mit PP spür ich nix. Ebenso wenig beim Strive, das wippt mit PP noch weniger als das Nerve.. 

Ich bin schon alle interessanten Räder gefahren und dann beim Strive hängen geblieben.. das fährt sich einfach super..


----------



## Zhen (4. Oktober 2011)

Xtr3me wie lief das denn bei dir ab, dass du dein Bike zurückgeben kannst. Ist das Lager schon zwei Mal ausgetauscht worden, oder hast du dein Bike erst 2 Wochen?


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich habs erst 2 Wochen. Ansonsten gewährt Canyon ein 30 tägiges Rückgaberecht.


----------



## greg12 (4. Oktober 2011)

@xtr3me 
wie wärs mit nem votec vsx? in enduro kreisen durchaus beliebt und funktional?
oder einem trek remedy rahmen? verträgt dank seiner gene auch die härte gangart. 

beide sind länger auf dem markt und wies scheint relativ unauffällig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (4. Oktober 2011)

Das Remedy gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, aber das V.SX wäre auch eine Überlegung wert. Habs mir schon öfters auf der Website angeschaut, aber das Preis/Leistungs/Gewichtsverhältnis ist hal nicht soo der Bringer. Schwierig schwierig.. aber danke für die Tipps Jungs!


----------



## konahoss90 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich saß auch schon mal auf dem V.SX und muss sagen, dass mir das zu schaukelstuhlmäßig war. das strive ist da im uphill denke ich deutlich besser.

wenn ich mir das 8.0 anschaue, bin ich froh, dass ich das 2011er gekauft habe. die parts werden immer günstiger, der preis bleibt ?


----------



## bloodyludy (4. Oktober 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Ich saß auch schon mal auf dem V.SX und muss sagen, dass mir das zu schaukelstuhlmäßig war. das strive ist da im uphill denke ich deutlich besser.
> 
> wenn ich mir das 8.0 anschaue, bin ich froh, dass ich das 2011er gekauft habe. die parts werden immer günstiger, der preis bleibt ?



Ich habe noch einen Tip: Bionicon Alva 160. Guter Service, Pfiffiges Design und Variabilität. Habs damals Probe gefahren und war eigentlich ganz angetan. Schade ist nur das dünne Händler-Netz, da sah ich dann keinen Vorteil zum Canyon. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch fürs Votec...

Cool war noch das Marin Wolfridge und sein Nachfolger mit Quadlink. Das wippte auch so gut wie gar nicht. Und das Fatmodul Ant, sowie das YT wicked soll ja auch einen 150-160mm Nachfolger kriegen. Wobei mir der Rahmen vom YT einfach zu schwammig war.

Ich hab damals so viele Bikes probiert, dass ich am Ende gar nicht mehr  wußte, wie das einzelne gefahren ist. Dann hab ich einfach die  geometrischen Daten entscheiden lassen, hehe.



Wegen den 2012'er Modellen: ich frage mich nur, warum Canyon beim 9'er die Crankbrother Laufrad-sätze montiert. Was soll der Eisdielen-BlinBling? Die Dinger sind zu teuer und im Vergleich zu den Easton Haven....pfft! Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für das Votec...


----------



## MasterAss (5. Oktober 2011)

Sind die Lagertoleranzen jetzt Einzelprobleme? Wenn Canyon dem 2012er Strive ein Gleitlager spendiert, können die 2011er Kunden auf ein Update hoffen?

Ich überlege nämlich ob ich mir ein Rahmenkit schnappe...


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Oktober 2011)

Kauf kein 2011er... dieAufnahme im 2012er ist auch breiter also wird das Schrägkugellager nicht ins 2011er passen..


----------



## Köchert-Biker (5. Oktober 2011)

Wurde bei den 2012er Modellen etwas am Hinterbau bzw. an der Kinematik verändert?


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Oktober 2011)

so.. mittlerweile hat mir wiederum ein anderer canyon mitarbeiter geschrieben dass gar kein schrägkugellager zum einsatz kommt sondern dass wieder ein nadellager verwendet wird. dieses solld ann besser sein da eher toleriert


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Oktober 2011)

Na prima...


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Oktober 2011)

ich schick etz mein strive doch zur reparatur da ich sonst ne saftige nutzungsgebühr trotz widerrufsrecht zu erwarten hab.. außerdem ist canyon der meinung dass ich nach dem austausch nie wieder probleme zu erwarten hab... (zumindest mit dem nadellager). ich glaubs mal.. die konkurrenz ist mir zu teuer.

außerdem ist heute mein glückstag. tastatur ist kaputt, ich hab den schraubenkopf einer schraube der kurbelgarnitur abgedreht -> hat sich nicht mal mehr ausbohren lassen -> kurbel kaputt, außerdem hats den schraubenkopf einer befestigungsschraube von der e66-11 adapterplatte erwischt. klebe gerade nen bit fest und hoffe dann lässt sich die schraube wieder rausdrehen.. 

hat jemand eine xtr 970er kurbelgarnitur abzugeben? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (5. Oktober 2011)

Das Farbschema soll es 2012 auch am 7.0er geben. Da bin ich mit meinem 8.0er in Gold doch ein wenig neidisch.


----------



## dj_holgie (5. Oktober 2011)

Weiß sieht aber eh nicht lange so gut aus..


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Oktober 2011)

Schaut schon gut aus, aber nicht so als würde es ordentlich ran genommen werden wollen  - eher was für die Vitrine als für den Trail


----------



## MasterAss (6. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe mich jetzt gegen das Rahmenkit und für einen gebrauchten Pitch-Rahmen entschieden. Die Nadellager-Geschichte ist mir zu heiß....


----------



## Canyon_Support (6. Oktober 2011)

Kurzes Statement zur Nadellager-Geschichte.

Tatsächlich gab es mit dem Nadellager einige Komplikationen, die wir aber mittlerweile ausgeräumt haben. Auch bei den 2011er Modellen. Hierbei waren teilweise die Toleranzen am Nadellager zu groß. Das haben wir inzwischen durch verbesserte Qualitätskontrollen abgestellt. Wir haben alle aufgebauten Räder/Rahmen überprüft und bei zuviel Spiel das Nadellager gegen qualitativ höherwertige, das heißt mit weniger Toleranz, getauscht.

Bei den 2012er Modellen ist es nicht so, dass das Nadellager durch ein Schrägkugellager ersetzt wird. Das Nadellager bleibt an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. Zusätzlich haben wir aber die 270° Box verändert und die Aufnahme am Unterrohr für eine bessere Seitensteifigkeit verbreitert und verbauen an dieser Stelle das Schrägkugellager.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Oktober 2011)

> Wir haben alle aufgebauten Räder/Rahmen überprüft und bei zuviel Spiel  das Nadellager gegen qualitativ höherwertige, das heißt mit weniger  Toleranz, getauscht.


Bei meinem vor etwas über 2 Wochen versendetem Rahmen war das aber offensichtlich nicht der Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (6. Oktober 2011)

Dafür können wir uns nur entschuldigen. Allerdings habe ich Dir auch schon eine Lösung angeboten.

Viele Grüße 
Robert


----------



## dj_holgie (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Robert,

da ich mittlerweile mein 2011er Nerve AM wiederverkauft habe  wirds 2012 ein Strive werden. 

Generell kann man ja die Parts nicht austauschen. Wie schauts aus mit dem kleineren Zeugs? 

2,4 Zoll Reifen sind "way too much" für mich. Will ja auch ein wenig Speed draufbekommen auf Trails. Da eher 2,2 Zoll Reifen.

Und ne 203 Scheibe brauch ich auch nicht, da ich kein Schleifbremser bin und die Dinger so schnell unrund laufen. Hier würds ne 180er tun.

Natürlich könnt ich das Zeug auch selber tauschen aber ist halt schon ärgerlich ein Bike für mehrere tausend Öcken zu holen und dann direkt wieder Geld reinzustecken.


----------



## Zhen (6. Oktober 2011)

Da man nicht mal den Vorbau variieren kann, erübrigt sich die Frage wohl. Die Teile wirst du wohl selbst tauschen müssen. Überhaupt: Kauf dir halt einen zweiten Satz Reifen und nutz die 2,4er wenns ans Eingemachte geht.


----------



## dj_holgie (6. Oktober 2011)

Zhen schrieb:


> Da man nicht mal den Vorbau variieren kann, erübrigt sich die Frage wohl. Die Teile wirst du wohl selbst tauschen müssen. Überhaupt: Kauf dir halt einen zweiten Satz Reifen und nutz die 2,4er wenns ans Eingemachte geht.



Jetzt mal ganz blöd gefragt, in welchem Gelände brauch man denn überhaupt 2,4 Zoll Reifen (als technisch guter Fahrer)? 

War dieses Jahr in Alp d'huez da jedenfalls nicht. Da find ich die Übersee Bikes wesentlich stimmiger nicht alles so überdimensioniert, auch wenn es Specialized teilweise schon wieder übertreibt..

Naja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn falls so minimal Änderungen nicht möglich sind muss ich das ganze nochmal überdenken.


----------



## mountainmitch (6. Oktober 2011)

@Robert Canyon Verkauf

Zusätzlich haben wir aber die 270° Box verändert und die Aufnahme am  Unterrohr für eine bessere Seitensteifigkeit verbreitert und verbauen an  dieser Stelle das Schrägkugellager.
Ist die "neue 270° Box" mit dem alten Rahmen dann noch kompatibel?


----------



## swoosh999 (6. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz blöd gefragt, in welchem Gelände brauch man denn überhaupt 2,4 Zoll Reifen (als technisch guter Fahrer)?



als technisch guter fahrer kommste auch mit 2,0er FF überall runter, verstehe den ganzen hype auch nicht


----------



## monkey10 (6. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Generell kann man ja die Parts nicht austauschen. Wie schauts aus mit dem kleineren Zeugs?
> 
> 2,4 Zoll Reifen sind "way too much" für mich. Will ja auch ein wenig Speed draufbekommen auf Trails. Da eher 2,2 Zoll Reifen.
> 
> ...



ist ja gut dass du weißt was du brauchst und willst. ich verstehe das ja auch, wenn zu einem aufbau teure teile wie die gabel, dämpfer od. LRS nicht passen. aber reifen und bremsscheiben sind ja (verhältnismäßig günstige) verschleißteile und würden meine kaufentscheidung nicht wirklich beeinflussen



dj_holgie schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz blöd gefragt, in welchem Gelände brauch man denn überhaupt 2,4 Zoll Reifen (als technisch guter Fahrer)?



tja, da enthalte ich mich. kommt ganz darauf an wo du unterwegs bist und welche ansprüche du hast. es gibt auch technisch gute fahrer, die breitere reifen als 2,4 fahren.

ich selbst war mit den 2,4er fat albert auch unzufrieden und hab sie gegen 2,35 muddy mary ersetzt. im bikepark fahre ich einen 2,5 minion, aber dort bin ich halt nicht so gut


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz blöd gefragt, in welchem Gelände brauch man denn überhaupt 2,4 Zoll Reifen (als technisch guter Fahrer)?
> 
> War dieses Jahr in Alp d'huez da jedenfalls nicht. Da find ich die Übersee Bikes wesentlich stimmiger nicht alles so überdimensioniert, auch wenn es Specialized teilweise schon wieder übertreibt..
> 
> Naja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn falls so minimal Änderungen nicht möglich sind muss ich das ganze nochmal überdenken.



Hallo,

ich glaube du solltest dir leiber mal ein XC fully wie das Nerve XC anschauen, ich denke das passt eher zu deinem Einsatzbereich. Kleinere Reifen haben nur einen einzigen Vorteil und der ist das geringere Gewicht.. 




> Wir haben alle aufgebauten Räder/Rahmen überprüft und bei zuviel Spiel  das Nadellager gegen qualitativ höherwertige, das heißt mit weniger  Toleranz, getauscht.


Hallo Robert. Entschuldigung angenommen, aber es ist eben ärgerlich wenn man schon mal mit einem anderen Rahmen (Nerve AM) Probleme hatte. Irgendwann fragt man sich ob es denn normal ist, dass man nur Rahmen bekommt, die einen Defekt aufweisen. Ich weiß, ihr könnt nicht alles an den Testbikes feststellen, aber bei den Nadellagern hätte das doch irgendwann auffallen müssen. 
Ansonsten hast du mich ja bereits davon überzeugt euch noch mal eine Chance zu geben und den Rahmen zur Reparatur einzusenden. Der sollte die nächsten 1-2 Wochen bei euch ankommen.


----------



## Canyon_Support (6. Oktober 2011)

@ mountainmitch Der alte Rahmen ist nicht mit der neuen 270° Box kompatibel, da bei dem neuen Modell Box und Rahmen für die breitere Aufnahme verändert wurden.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Canyon_Support (6. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> da ich mittlerweile mein 2011er Nerve AM wiederverkauft habe  wirds 2012 ein Strive werden.
> 
> ...



Du kannst die Räder ausschließlich so kaufen wie sie auf unserer Homepage oder im Katalog abgebildet und spezifiziert sind. Einzig und allein die Vorbaullänge kannst Du selbst wählen.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (6. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube du solltest dir leiber mal ein XC fully wie das Nerve XC anschauen, ich denke das passt eher zu deinem Einsatzbereich. Kleinere Reifen haben nur einen einzigen Vorteil und der ist das geringere Gewicht..



Norja und das du schneller bist, auch bergab!?


----------



## dj_holgie (6. Oktober 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Du kannst die Räder ausschließlich so kaufen wie sie auf unserer Homepage oder im Katalog abgebildet und spezifiziert sind. Einzig und allein die Vorbaullänge kannst Du selbst wählen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Robert



Danke für die Info


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Norja und das du schneller bist, auch bergab!?



du bist langsamer weil die schmaleren reifen weniger dämpfung und grip bieten


----------



## dj_holgie (6. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> du bist langsamer weil die schmaleren reifen weniger dämpfung und grip bieten



Kommt auf die Bodenbeschaffenheit an würde ich mal sagen, habe ich in der Praxis andere Erfahrungen.


----------



## monkey10 (6. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Bodenbeschaffenheit an würde ich mal sagen, habe ich in der Praxis andere Erfahrungen.



Stimmt... auf Asphalt bist du schmalen Slickreifen schneller als mit einer MuddyMary mit VertStar-Compound.


----------



## Fell (6. Oktober 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Bei den 2012er Modellen... ...Zusätzlich haben wir aber die 270° Box verändert und die Aufnahme am Unterrohr für eine bessere Seitensteifigkeit verbreitert und verbauen an dieser Stelle das Schrägkugellager.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Robert


 Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, das die 2011 Modelle eine geringere/schlechtere Seitensteifigkeit haben? Muss ich da in nächster Zeit auf irgendwelche Symptome achten?


----------



## dj_holgie (6. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Stimmt... auf Asphalt bist du schmalen Slickreifen schneller als mit einer MuddyMary mit VertStar-Compound.



Tja umso schlechter das technisches Können umso mehr Federweg und umso dicker die Reifen. Einfach über alles drüberbolzen  Wer drauf steht.. 

Ich bevorzuge halt schmalere Reifen und fühle mich damit subjektiv schneller und agiler.

Ich warte nur noch auf die Physik Formel die beweist das man mit breiteren Reifen schneller ist.. Anyone?!


----------



## swoosh999 (6. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Tja umso schlechter das technisches Können umso mehr Federweg und umso dicker die Reifen. Einfach über alles drüberbolzen  Wer drauf steht..
> 
> Ich bevorzuge halt schmalere Reifen und fühle mich damit subjektiv schneller und agiler.
> 
> Ich warte nur noch auf die Physik Formel die beweist das man mit breiteren Reifen schneller ist.. Anyone?!



ich warte nur noch auf jmd der beweist das du ein strive brauchst


----------



## dj_holgie (6. Oktober 2011)

Dann hol ich mir halt keins tzzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (6. Oktober 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> @ mountainmitch Der alte Rahmen ist nicht mit der neuen 270° Box kompatibel, da bei dem neuen Modell Box und Rahmen für die breitere Aufnahme verändert wurden.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Robert



Hallo Robert!

Aus welchem Grund wurde denn die Aufnahme der Schwinge verbreitert? Soll die höhere Steifigkeit dazu beitragen, dass weniger "Spiel" in der Wippe entsteht und der Bolzen der unteren Dämpferaufnahme sich nicht "rausrütteln" kann?

Wie sieht's denn mit Ersatzrahmen in Zukunft aus? Wie ist Canyon da im allgemeinen aufgestellt? Gibt es auch noch Ersatzteile für Nerve ES von 2006? - Heißt: Wird es Ersatzwippen für den 2011er Jahrgang geben oder muss ich dann irgendwann im Falle, dass die Wippe beschädigt ist, zu einem komplett neuen Rahmen greifen?

Warum wurde bei dem ersten 2011er Strive der Bolzen denn nur beidseitig radial geklemmt? Ist da nicht abzusehen, dass sich der Bolzen im Zweifelsfall verabschieden kann? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller gewesen den Bolzen auch axial einzuspannen? 
Naja, ich denke die Canyon-Ingenieure werden sich schon etwas dabei gedacht haben.
Wie auch immer - ich finds schade, jetzt schon ein "altes Strive" zu haben, das erst seit Mitte Juli bewegt wird -.-

Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## monkey10 (6. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Tja umso schlechter das technisches Können umso mehr Federweg und umso dicker die Reifen. Einfach über alles drüberbolzen  Wer drauf steht..





Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass du sehr jung bist und noch nicht das ganze Spektrum des MTB erfasst bzw selbst erFAHREN hast. hier zwei beispiele von ein paar hobby-bikern, die mit dicken reifen unterwegs sind: 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8403609"]http://vimeo.com/8403609[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30087972"]http://vimeo.com/30087972[/ame]

wobei.. ganz unrecht hast du natürlich nicht. vor allem was federweg betrifft. ich wundere mich auch immer wieder über vids, in denen langhubige bikes in nicht entsprechenden gelände bewegt werden. wobei leider sehr oft nur mit steigenden federwegen die geometrien abfahrtslastiger werden...

aber ich fühle mich weder provoziert noch sehe ich meine aufgabe darin, dich über den sinn von voluminösen reifen aufzuklären. probiers doch einfach aus od. lass es.

ich wollte mit meinem kommentar eigentlich nur anmerken, dass es IMHO keine rolle spielt, sich über 30  verschleißteile zu machen, wenn man bei canyon einkauft und sich so gegenüber einem entsprechenden individual-aufbau ca 2000-3000  spart (war zumindest bei meiner variante so).

ich hab für mein bike drei LRS und reifen für BP, leichte und schwere touren sowie regen/schnee/schlamm.



dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge halt schmalere Reifen und fühle mich damit subjektiv schneller und agiler.



dann verkaufst halt deine FA. die werden so gehyped, dass du sie recht schnell los werden wirst und besorgst dir dann das was du fahren willst.



swoosh999 schrieb:


> ich warte nur noch auf jmd der beweist das du ein strive brauchst





dj_holgie schrieb:


> Dann hol ich mir halt keins tzzz



da du ja ein fahrtechnik-künstler zu sein scheinst und auf dünne reifen stehst, dann wäre vielleicht so etwas für dich das richtige:






nyx für ungut


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Oktober 2011)

backflip mitm rennrad.. ich brech ab


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass du sehr jung bist und noch nicht das ganze Spektrum des MTB erfasst bzw selbst erFAHREN hast.



Ich fahre seit 13 Jahren aktiv MTB (seit der 7. Klasse wo ich jeden Tag 17 KM zur Schule gefahren bin durch en Feldweg). Ok da waren keine Trails dazwischen aber immerhin  Seit 5 Jahren Marathons. Und etliche male im Bike Urlaub. Nächstes Jahr ist ne Transalp geplannt. Also für mich ist das schon en großes Spektrum.

Ich sag ja nicht, dass ich der oberkrasseste Biker bin, ich bevorzuge halt nur schmallere Reifen das ist alles. Ich sag auch nicht, dass Leute mit 2,4 Zoll Reifen alles totale Pfeifen sind, nene so Pauschalisierung sind immer dumm.

Es gibt halt nur auch ne Menge Kiddies die mit Ihren 180mm Gabeln/2,5 Zoll reifen auf Feldwegen rumfahren oder auf viel zu kleinen Trails, wo sie dann über alles drüberbügeln und sich total cool vorkommen, wenn sie unten ankommen und rein gar nix gemerkt haben. Sowas find ich halt bisschen peinlich..


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Oktober 2011)

Die Diskussion ist doch zwecklos Jungs. Manche Leute wollen es einfach nicht lernen.


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist doch zwecklos Jungs. Manche Leute wollen es einfach nicht lernen.



Klar ist die zwecklos, aber mir ist gerade sowieso langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (7. Oktober 2011)

Allahopp, CC'ler sind eh alles Schwucken


----------



## Canyon_Support (7. Oktober 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, das die 2011 Modelle eine geringere/schlechtere Seitensteifigkeit haben? Muss ich da in nächster Zeit auf irgendwelche Symptome achten?



Das bedeutet es. Wir sind ständig bemüht unsere Produkte zu verbessern und somit gibt es immer wieder neue Evolutionsstufen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass Dein jetziges Strive schlecht ist und Du unbedingt auf irgendwas achten müsstest.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Canyon_Support (7. Oktober 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Hallo Robert!
> 
> Aus welchem Grund wurde denn die Aufnahme der Schwinge verbreitert? Soll die höhere Steifigkeit dazu beitragen, dass weniger "Spiel" in der Wippe entsteht und der Bolzen der unteren Dämpferaufnahme sich nicht "rausrütteln" kann?



Die Wippe wurde verbreitert um das Bike insgesamt noch stabiler zu machen. Nicht aus dem Grund Spiel an der Dämpferaufnahme zu verhindern.



konahoss90 schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn mit Ersatzrahmen in Zukunft aus? Wie ist Canyon da im allgemeinen aufgestellt? Gibt es auch noch Ersatzteile für Nerve ES von 2006? - Heißt: Wird es Ersatzwippen für den 2011er Jahrgang geben oder muss ich dann irgendwann im Falle, dass die Wippe beschädigt ist, zu einem komplett neuen Rahmen greifen?



Es wird auch über einen gewissen Zeitraum Ersatzrahmen geben. Aufgrund unserer Garantiebestimmungen müssen wir diese einige Zeit lang vorhalten. Im speziellen weiß ich nicht, ob es noch für das ES von 2006 Ersatzteile gibt. 
Natürlich wird es für den 2011er Jahrgang Ersatzwippen geben. Sind diese irgendwann aus, dann wird man eine Lösung finden. Je nachdem ob ein Garantiefall vorliegt oder nicht, wird man Dir einen neuen Rahmen zur Verfügung stellen oder ggf. für eine bestimmte Gebühr anbieten.



konahoss90 schrieb:


> Warum wurde bei dem ersten 2011er Strive der Bolzen denn nur beidseitig radial geklemmt? Ist da nicht abzusehen, dass sich der Bolzen im Zweifelsfall verabschieden kann? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller gewesen den Bolzen auch axial einzuspannen?
> Naja, ich denke die Canyon-Ingenieure werden sich schon etwas dabei gedacht haben.
> Wie auch immer - ich finds schade, jetzt schon ein "altes Strive" zu haben, das erst seit Mitte Juli bewegt wird -.-
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antworten



Zu Deiner Frage mit dem Lager, warum radial und nicht axial muss ich unsere Ingenieure befragen und werde Dir noch eine Antwort geben.

Du hast in dem Sinne kein "altes" Strive. Es gibt nur schon wieder eine Weiterentwicklung. Und es wäre schade, wenn es nicht immer stetig voran gehen würde.


Viele Grüße 
Robert


----------



## obmiT (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mal von meinem Strive (für den Winter) ein Video gemacht.
ACHTUNG: gemütliches durch den Wald fahren/schleichen. Keine Drops, große Sprünge, Räder versetzen.... (mit Fahrtechnik beschäftige ich mich erst seit 1/2 Jahr)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xendGpCGbZQ[/nomedia][nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xendGpCGbZQ[/nomedia]

EDIT: Neues Video hier [ame="http://vimeo.com/33837224"]Durch den Wald striven on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## swoosh999 (7. Oktober 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Ich hab mal von meinem Strive (für den Winter) ein Video gemacht.
> ACHTUNG: gemütliches durch den Wald fahren. Keine Drops, große Sprünge, Räder versetzen.... (mit Fahrtechnik beschäftige ich mich erst seit 1/2 Jahr)
> 
> Durch den Wald "striven"      - YouTubeDurch den Wald "striven"      - YouTube



du den wald "schleichen" würde es wohl passender treffen 

(nicht persönlich nehmen)


----------



## gotboost (8. Oktober 2011)

Auch ne Kunst!!!


----------



## Gecko1969 (8. Oktober 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Ich hab mal von meinem Strive (für den Winter) ein Video gemacht.



Langsam verstehe ich, warum nur so wenige Fahrer über den durchrauschenden Hinterbau meckern.


----------



## schwed1 (8. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

schönes Video, gut gemacht, nette Trails, aber leider fehlt etwas der Speed. War das Absicht wg. der Kamera.

gruß schwed



obmiT schrieb:


> Ich hab mal von meinem Strive (für den Winter) ein Video gemacht.
> ACHTUNG: gemütliches durch den Wald fahren/schleichen. Keine Drops, große Sprünge, Räder versetzen.... (mit Fahrtechnik beschäftige ich mich erst seit 1/2 Jahr)
> 
> Durch den Wald "striven" - YouTubeDurch den Wald "striven" - YouTube


----------



## obmiT (8. Oktober 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> schönes Video, gut gemacht, nette Trails, aber leider fehlt etwas der Speed. War das Absicht wg. der Kamera.
> 
> gruß schwed



Camera (mein Vater) muste noch hinterher kommen und das sind halt die Wege hier im Schönbuch. Einfache Trails und viele Fußgänger.
(Die rufen: "Klingeln!!!" "schieben"  "das ist aber kein Radweg!" "ihr ***********!"  Oder Hund rechts vom Trail und Frauchen links und dazwischen sone dünne schwarze 20m Leine)

Dämpfer ist nach solchen Touren nur so 75% durchgefedert.
Aber mein Trek Fule hab ich da kaputt bekommen und das zu Zeiten wo ich noch langsamer war.

Das Fahrkönnen wird seit ich das Strive hab und ich mich mit Fahrtechnik beschäftige von mal zu ma besser. 
Deswegen kann das Rad zur Zeit mehr als ich und die Grenzen des Rades will ich in den nächsten 5 Jahren nicht erreichen.


----------



## obmiT (9. Oktober 2011)

Will mir einen Tretlagerschlüssel kaufen.
Passt der " Birzman Innenlagerschlüssel Shimano / Truvativ" ?







Oder lieber einer einer mit so einer Nuss?

(für das ES 9.0 mit Hammerschmitt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (9. Oktober 2011)

Nuss,  nimm echt ne Nuss. Diese Schlüssel sind wirklich großer Mist, damit kann man die Tretlager niemals stark genug anziehen geschweige denn öffnen, wenn sie ausreichend stark angezogen wurden. Wenn du das Teil irgendwo im Internet günstig als Nuss findest kannst mir gerne mal nen Link schicken oder hier posten


----------



## gotboost (9. Oktober 2011)

Brauchst zwei Schlüssel für die HS!


----------



## obmiT (9. Oktober 2011)

Wiso zwei?
Ein ISIS und ein GXP?

Ich würde dann das nehmen. http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubeho...-tool-bbt-19c-innenlagerschluessel/14564.html

ISIS hab ich schon.

PS: Es ist nichts kaputt oder knarzt. Wills nur habenfals mal was ist.


----------



## gotboost (9. Oktober 2011)

Dann passts ja. Ich hab den Schlüssel von pedros und der funktioniert perfekt, wüsste nicht was ne Nuss besser kann...


----------



## obmiT (9. Oktober 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Dann passts ja. Ich hab den Schlüssel von pedros und der funktioniert perfekt, wüsste nicht was ne Nuss besser kann...



Wenn was richtig fest ist ist ne Nuss schon von Vorteil weil man sie auf enen Schlagschrauber machen kann.


----------



## dalimond (9. Oktober 2011)

servus leute,
ich möchte mir auch ein 2012 strive zulegen. kann mich  aber wegen der rahmengröße  nicht so wirklich entscheiden. ich bin 183cm groß  und eine sl von 86cm. welche rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## obmiT (9. Oktober 2011)

dalimond schrieb:


> servus leute,
> ich möchte mir auch ein 2012 strive zulegen. kann mich  aber wegen der rahmengröße  nicht so wirklich entscheiden. ich bin 183cm groß  und eine sl von 86cm. welche rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



Ich bin 1cm größer bei gleicher Schrittlänge und hab ein L.
Sattel kann man noch 6cm runter machen. (dann kommt die Reverbverschraubung)

War in Koblenz und da wurde viel getestet und mehrere Meinungen eingeholt und am Ende hieß es: Tourenorientiert das L, Bikeparkorientiert das M. Fahren kann ich beide.


----------



## gremlino (10. Oktober 2011)

> servus leute,
> ich möchte mir auch ein 2012 strive zulegen. kann mich aber wegen der rahmengröße nicht so wirklich entscheiden. ich bin 183cm groß und eine sl von 86cm. welche rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



L  Bin 184/86......das hat besser gepasst als M.



> Wenn was richtig fest ist ist ne Nuss schon von Vorteil weil man sie auf enen Schlagschrauber machen kann.



Und dann wundern, das das Gewinde im Rahmen irgendwann nicht mehr lehrenhaltig ist 
Vernünftige Nuss und entsprechend langer Schlüssel (nehme den großen Proxxon Drehmomentschlüssel dafür), da hab ich die letzten 15Jahre nie Probleme bei der Montage und Demontage gehabt.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Oktober 2011)

dalimond schrieb:


> servus leute,
> ich möchte mir auch ein 2012 strive zulegen. kann mich  aber wegen der rahmengröße  nicht so wirklich entscheiden. ich bin 183cm groß  und eine sl von 86cm. welche rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



Hm also das kommt drauf an was du machen willst. Ich bin 179 bei 86SL und fahre einen M und der passt. Wenn du gerne technische Dinge fährst dann nimm einen M.. wenn du eher Touren und Strecke fährst einen in L.. wobei für letzteres ein Strive eigtl nicht gedacht ist?
Oder du überlegst dir ob du eher gestreckt sitzt oder eher aufrecht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (10. Oktober 2011)

So, ich habs endlich geschafft auch meinen Strive Rahmen aufzubauen 

Dazu gibts nen kleinen Stummfilm:

Danke nochmal an alle die mir Tips gegeben haben. Besonders an derth und xTr3Me.


----------



## Kolja_ (10. Oktober 2011)

dalimond schrieb:


> servus leute,
> ich möchte mir auch ein 2012 strive zulegen. kann mich  aber wegen der rahmengröße  nicht so wirklich entscheiden. ich bin 183cm groß  und eine sl von 86cm. welche rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


Ich werfe mich auch noch mal in den Ring:
184cm groß, SL 89cm -> M (passt super!)


----------



## obmiT (10. Oktober 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Und dann wundern, das das Gewinde im Rahmen irgendwann nicht mehr lehrenhaltig ist
> Vernünftige Nuss und entsprechend langer Schlüssel (nehme den großen Proxxon Drehmomentschlüssel dafür), da hab ich die letzten 15Jahre nie Probleme bei der Montage und Demontage gehabt.



Nur zum raus drehen natürlich! bzw. locker klopfen mit 2-3 Schlägen (NIE ZUM REIN DREHEN)
Mit ner Ratsche oder Drehmometschlüssel hebelt man immer etwas schief rum.


----------



## zrider (11. Oktober 2011)

Die 2012er Modelle sind online
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/strive.html


----------



## schwarzerbus (11. Oktober 2011)

zrider schrieb:


> Die 2012er Modelle sind online
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/strive.html



Lieferbar ab KW 16! ^^ 

Das Design finde ich aber ganz nett.


----------



## T!ll (11. Oktober 2011)

Warum gibts kein Frameset mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (11. Oktober 2011)

Super!

Da hab ich doch mal 450  gespart im Vergleich zum "neuen" 7er und das hat auch noch die schlechtere Gabel aber dafür nun auch ne Reverb . Und für alle die sich nun fragen, warum 450? Ich hab während der "Tour de France" Aktion zugeschlagen als das 7er "nur" noch 1849 kostete . Ich bereue es auf keinen Fall!


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Oktober 2011)

Die Preisentwicklung und Gewichtsentwicklung der RÃ¤der bei Canyon verfolge ich jetzt seit 2 Jahren mit groÃem Interesse. Das Alpinist hat jetzt schon ein  Kilo zugenommen bei 200â¬ Preissteigerung.


----------



## gremlino (11. Oktober 2011)

ist doch wie jedes Jahr, wenn die Bikes rauskommen mault jeder "teuer", "schlechtere Ausstattung", "Gewicht"........ein paar Wochen später kaufen alle wie doof bis ausverkauft und dann geht das freuen über die neuen Bikes los. Also was solls...... Hab die Tage auch noch ein kleines Paketchen bekommen mit allen möglichen XTR Teilen, wo ich mir auch denke - brauche ich die, nö! - vor allem, wenn man die XT 2012 Schaltgruppe jetzt komplett für unter dem Preis der XTR Kurbel bekommt denkt man sich:  Aber wer Express fahren will muss Zuschlag zahlen.....spätestens wenn man das Finish sieht und das erste mal am Carbon-Titan-Kettenblatt geleckt hat, denkt man sich: 

Man, ich fang schon wieder das philosophieren an, das kommt nur davon, das die Canyon HP überlastet ist und ich mir die neuen Strives nicht anschauen kann


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Oktober 2011)

Naja das Alpinist wiegt dann fahrfertig mit gescheiten Reifen und Sattel etc über 15 kilo und das ist für ein "Alpinist" schon eine Ecke zu viel. Damit will ich dann keinen Berg mehr hochfahren...

Beim Strive gibts jetzt den RP23 Dämpfer erst ab dem ESX für 3500.. den Dämpfer hatte ich auch in meinem Nerve AM .. damals das 6.0 für 1800.


----------



## monkey10 (11. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die Preisentwicklung und Gewichtsentwicklung der Räder bei Canyon verfolge ich jetzt seit 2 Jahren mit großem Interesse. Das Alpinist hat jetzt schon ein  Kilo zugenommen bei 200 Preissteigerung.



naja.. in diesem fall hat der gewichtszuwachs des alpinist größtenteils mit der vernüftigeren ausstattung zu tun:

# fox talas 160 --> 170 --> 180
# endlich wenigstens am VR ein ED/FR reifen: FA --> MM
# carbon 680mm lenker --> stabiler alu 740mm lenker
# weiter X0/XT-teile

ob sich mit dem cockpit und der sitzzone ohne stabilitätsverlust gewicht sparen läßt, da müsste ich erst recherchieren. ansonsten ein absolut leichtes ED/FR-bike mit einer bikeparktauglichen ausstattung - noch immer zu einem sehr günstigen preis (siehe alternativen scott genius LT, c´dale clymore, LV601, nicolai helius AM, alutech fanes, trek slash etc).



xTr3Me schrieb:


> Naja das Alpinist wiegt dann fahrfertig mit gescheiten Reifen und Sattel etc über 15 kilo und das ist für ein "Alpinist" schon eine Ecke zu viel. Damit will ich dann keinen Berg mehr hochfahren...



mich würd es auch nicht stören, wenn mein alpinist nur 13kg wiegen würde. läßt sich aber IMHO nur mit extrem/carbon-leichtbau/CC-reifen auf kosten der BP-tauglichkeit/stabilität realisieren.

wenn du damit keinen berg hochfahren willst, dann fehlt es dir an der entsprechenden motivation bzw terrain. wenn du bei deinen hometrails auch mit einem leichten langhubigen AM spass hast, warum dann ein torque?

ich habe jedenfalls kein problem mit 1500hm am stück, egal ob mit schweren minion front 2.5 ust + reverb od. leichten 2.35 MM + thomson masterpiece (+/- 700 bis 800g).

LG


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt eben verschiedene Sichtweisen und Bedürfnisse, ich kann dich natürlich voll verstehen. Wenn man die Kondi hat um ein 15 Kilo schweres Bike zu 1500hm den Berg hinauf zu fahren dann braucht man natürlich nicht am Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## monkey10 (11. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Es gibt eben verschiedene Sichtweisen und Bedürfnisse, ich kann dich natürlich voll verstehen. Wenn man die Kondi hat um ein 15 Kilo schweres Bike zu 1500hm den Berg hinauf zu fahren dann braucht man natürlich nicht am Gewicht zu sparen.



Jein 

Am aktuellen und auch meinen Alpinist wurde ja Gewicht gespart wo es nur geht. Aber im Vergleich zum Modell 2009 endlich etwas vernünftiger.

Bsp: Das leichtere Alpinist 2009 hatte einen Nobby Nic und Fat Albert. Mit dieser Bereifung sparst 245g zum aktuellen Setup aber kannst das Torque nicht im entsprechenden Gelände ausfahren (selbst erlebt beim Test in Saalbach).

Ebenso spart ein schmaler Carbon-Rizer 150g jedoch möchte ich nicht einen teuren Lenker nach jeden Sturz im felsigen Gelände od. Bikepark tauschen.

Das die eigene Kondition - aber auch die der Mitfahrer - eine Spassbremse sein kann und man prinzipiell unterschiedliche Bedürfnisse hat, sowie unterschiedlicher Meinung sein darf, da hast du natürlich völlig recht


----------



## Eklk (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man sich die geometrie von Enduro-Specialized M und Canyon Strive M ansieht,
sind die fast identisch. 

Ich bin selber das Speci. Enduro 2x 1 H gefahren, das fahrgefühl war SUPER,
nur uphill kam mir vor ob ich von hinten pedaliere.
Das Strive hat die Talas 36 ist die gleich wir die Lyrik Solo air oder besser ?

Ist jemand beide Bikes gefahren ?


----------



## Chrisinger (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin beide gefahren und fand das Strive besser. Wippt nicht so extrem wie das Enduro und lässt sich einfach schöner fahren.
Hab jetzt auch das neue Strive bestellt


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Oktober 2011)

Habe mal eine Frage:
Ich überlege mir jetzt eine Sram x9 Kurbel zu kaufen und möchte diese dann gerne 2-fach mit Bashguard fahren.
Muss ich dazu jetzt die 3x10 Kurbel kaufen und das große KB durch den BG ersetzen oder kann ich da 2-fach nur mit der 2x10 Version fahren?
Und: ist die 3x10 Kurbel mit meiner "2x9" Schaltung, bestehend aus XT Umwerfer und Schaltwerk, kompatibel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferdolino (11. Oktober 2011)

Eklk schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die geometrie von Enduro-Specialized M und Canyon Strive M ansieht,
> sind die fast identisch.
> 
> Ich bin selber das Speci. Enduro 2x 1 H gefahren, das fahrgefühl war SUPER,
> ...



Ein Freund von mir hat jetzt das neue Speci Enduro bekommen und ich bin mal kurz damit gefahren. Ich finde die Sitzposition ist eindeutig aufrechter.

Grüße!


----------



## Frypan (11. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage:
> Ich überlege mir jetzt eine Sram x9 Kurbel zu kaufen und möchte diese dann gerne 2-fach mit Bashguard fahren.
> Muss ich dazu jetzt die 3x10 Kurbel kaufen und das große KB durch den BG ersetzen oder kann ich da 2-fach nur mit der 2x10 Version fahren?
> Und: ist die 3x10 Kurbel mit meiner "2x9" Schaltung, bestehend aus XT Umwerfer und Schaltwerk, kompatibel?



Ja, du müsstest die 3x10 nehmen.

Warum willst du denn die X9? Optik?


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Oktober 2011)

Jo die gefÃ¤llt mir.. was gibts denn sonst als Alternative? Habe im Moment eben ein gutes Angebot fÃ¼r eine gebrauchte X9.. eigentlich wollte ich eine 970er XTR aber die Preise bei ebay sind da imo Ã¼berzogen. Zerkratzte Teile fÃ¼r 190â¬ sind nicht mein Fall. Dann lieber eine Kurbel die 100g mehr wiegt aber dafÃ¼r halb so teuer+tadellose Optik


----------



## Frypan (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann dir die Stylo OCT, die bei meinem 8.0 verbaut war nur wärmstens empfehlen. Gewicht ist mit 805g angegeben (mit dem original Bash) und wenn du einen neuen Bash drauf macht sieht sie auch echt verdammt gut aus.
Gibt's für um die 140 Euronen neu.
Alternativ die 2012 XT in schwarz, die find ich auch echt nett!


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Oktober 2011)

Hm da gefällt mir die X9 besser  - ich bin auf die jetzt auch nur wegen einem sehr guten Angebot aufmerksam geworden.. denke dabei bleibts. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Frypan (11. Oktober 2011)




----------



## mamo80 (11. Oktober 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Warum gibts kein Frameset mehr



wer bitte kauft sich ein canyon frameset um 1499 wenns die komplette kiste bereits fürn knappn 2er gibt?


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Oktober 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> wer bitte kauft sich ein canyon frameset um 1499 wenns die komplette kiste bereits fürn knappn 2er gibt?



Leute die sichs leisten können und eine eigene Vorstellung von gescheiten Parts haben. Steht eben nicht jeder auf alles wo Fox und Co drauf steht 
Wenn ein Rad keine Fox Gabel+Dämpfer habt gibts ja schon mal pauschal Punkteabzug in den fachlich äußerst kundigen Bikemagazinen


----------



## T!ll (11. Oktober 2011)

remedy80 schrieb:


> wer bitte kauft sich ein canyon frameset um 1499 wenns die komplette kiste bereits fürn knappn 2er gibt?



zB wenn man alle Teile für den Aufbau zu Hause rumliegen hat.
Warum also ein komplettes für 2300 (ja, kostet das "günstigste") kaufen, wo nur billige Teile dran sind, die einem eh niemand für einen lohnenden Preis abkauft? 
Das Frameset kostete 2011 doch 1299 oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (11. Oktober 2011)

1299 stimmt. bei der sparbuchaktion hats dann 400â¬ weniger gekostet.


----------



## konahoss90 (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass es das 7.0 zu Zeiten der Tour de France fÃ¼r 1849,- â¬ gab, dann sind die neuen Preise echt schon ne Ansage. Zwar ist die neue Optik sehr ansprechende (glacier/stealth), doch sonst muss man 2012 wohl Ã¼berall Abstriche machen. Da bin ich mit meinem 8.0er fÃ¼r ~2450 â¬ ganz glÃ¼cklich. Sind ja nun auch keine DTSwiss LaufrÃ¤der mit dran.

WeiÃ jemand den Unterschied zwischen dem RP2 und dem RP23 ?


----------



## schwarzerbus (11. Oktober 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand den Unterschied zwischen dem RP2 und dem RP23 ?



http://www.mtb-forum.eu/fox-float-rp23-oder-fox-float-rp2-t-10238-1.html


----------



## mamo80 (12. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Leute die sichs leisten können und eine eigene Vorstellung von gescheiten Parts haben. Steht eben nicht jeder auf alles wo Fox und Co drauf steht
> Wenn ein Rad keine Fox Gabel+Dämpfer habt gibts ja schon mal pauschal Punkteabzug in den fachlich äußerst kundigen Bikemagazinen




wenn ichs mir leisten kann, kauf ich aber gleich ein anderes Frameset 

ja ok, wenn ich massenhaft teile zu Hause hab machts wieder sinn. dachte aber es kostete 1499, aber das war wohl das torque. 

mir hat das strive von anfang an gefallen, aber die lieferzeiten sind ja nicht so prickelnd, wenn ich jez bestelle anfang mai oder wie?? da kommt dann womöglich wieder was dazwischen und dann is ende mai bzw. juni.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Oktober 2011)

Welches Frameset kauft man denn wenn man mehr Geld hat? Ich sehe das Strive, von der Lagerproblematik mal abgesehen, als ein top Enduro. So feinfühlig hab ich bisher keinen Hinterbau erlebt.. und das Gewicht des Rahmens geht bei 160mm auch absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## Eklk (12. Oktober 2011)

Hat CANYON die "Lagerproblematik" mit dem neuen Strive 2012 behoben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (12. Oktober 2011)

Eine Seite davor steht dass es behoben wurde..


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. Oktober 2011)

Eklk schrieb:


> Hat CANYON die "Lagerproblematik" mit dem neuen Strive 2012 behoben ?


 

Don't yell at us!! 

Was meinste denn...was Dir Canyon dazu sagt?? Was meinste denn wo die neutralen Gebrauchserfahrungen damit herkommen sollen?

Die Lageraufnahmen wurden verändert...man hofft es damit dauerhaft beseitigt zu haben....aber du kannst ja warten bis ab KW15/2012 die ersten 12er Strives ausgeliefert werden, dann nochmal 2-3 Monate und wenn dann keine Themen zu Lagerproblemen auftauchen, kannste ja versuchen zu bestellen...wenn du noch was bekommst dann wohl erst Ende 2012 oder erst 2013...willste das??

Beste Grüße


----------



## schwarzerbus (12. Oktober 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Was meinste denn...was Dir Canyon dazu sagt?? Was meinste denn wo die neutralen Gebrauchserfahrungen damit herkommen sollen?




Schonmal etwas von DOE's gehört?

Canyon weiß mit großer Sicherheit ziemlich gut, was die da tun.

Außerdem gibt es durchaus 2011er Strives, welche absolut problemlos funktionieren, wie meines z.B.!
Also red nicht so ein Blech!


Und nochmal zum mitschreiben: Vom Bestelldatum bis zur Auslieferung hat es bei mir 2 Wochen gedauert, genau wie prognostiziert. Vor 3 Wochen war das Rad da!


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. Oktober 2011)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> Und nochmal zum mitschreiben: Vom Bestelldatum bis zur Auslieferung hat es bei mir 2 Wochen gedauert, genau wie prognostiziert. Vor 3 Wochen war das Rad da!


 

Und für Dich nochmal fürs in den Stein zu meißeln:

Bestellt: KW41/2011
avisiertes Lieferdatum: KW18/2012

Happy you...wenn Du ein Haldenbike bekommen hast.

Und es besteht vielleicht ein Missverständnis:

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Lagerproblematik behoben ist...oder meinst Du ich würde inentional ein fehlerhaftes Bike bestellen??? 

Beste Grüße

@ DOE: Musste echt kurz googlen...aber ist nicht dein Ernst...haste gerade in "Einführung in die Entwicklungsmethodik" 2.Semester Bachelor of Engineering gehört???


----------



## dj_holgie (12. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Leute die sichs leisten können und eine eigene Vorstellung von gescheiten Parts haben. Steht eben nicht jeder auf alles wo Fox und Co drauf steht



Dann würd ich trotzdem lieber das billigste holen und die Komponenten verscherbeln und die LRS für Bikepark benutzen oder wenns mal richtig dreckig wird


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Oktober 2011)

@schwarzesbus


> Also red nicht so ein Blech!


Bitte die Form wahren.


> Vor 3 Wochen war das Rad da!


Das ist natürlich schon eine Referenz für die Nadellagerhaltbarkeit, wenn du das Bike schon ganze drei Wochen gefahren bist.


----------



## schwed1 (12. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

an alle Strive 7.0, ist das bei euren Bikes auch so, wenn man bei langsamer Fahrt (ist bei schneller Fahrt bestimmt auch so, nur da hört man es nicht) eine schnelle Abwärtsbewegung macht, also abwärtswippen produziert (im stehen oder sitzen), klackt es dann im Bereich des Dämpfers bzw. 270 Grad Box auch. Es hört sich an wie so ein dumpfes Zungenschnalzen und ist nur bei der Abwärtbewegung. Es ist kein knarzen und auch im normalen fahren nicht zu hören. Wenn man den blauen Hebel des Dämpfers auf max. stellt ist es noch deutlicher ausgeprägt. Hat es mit den bereits diskutierten Lagerproblemen zu tun. Bin bis jetzt ca. 600 km gefahren. 

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Oktober 2011)

Naja wenns da so knarzt dann wirds wohl das Nadellager sein. Schau mal ein paar Seiten weiter vorne, da steht auch wie du das Problem verifizieren kannst.


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. Oktober 2011)

Hey Strivler,

Nachdem ich es heuer verpasst habe mir ein Strive zu bestellen, bin ich nun auf der (ellenlangen) Warteliste für 2012.

Mein Frage:

Angesichts meiner etwas komischen physiognomischen Geometrie (Höhe 183  cm /SL 85 cm) habe ich ein M mit einem 90er Vorbau (Aufpreis...tstststs)  bestellt. Hat jemand eine ähnliche Geo und Physiognomie...ich habe  Bedenken, ich säße zu aufrecht (mit kürzerem VB so oder so, aber auch  mit einem 90er)......ist ein reach von 592 mm + 90 mm Vorbau = ...682 ausreichend für eine sportliche Sitzposition??


Thx und beste Grüße
Beste


----------



## rebirth (12. Oktober 2011)

Wollte eben ein Strive bestellen. KW 19....Sauber... dann wirds doch ein anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schtreiff (12. Oktober 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> @ canyon verkauf:
> Ist schon abzusehen, wann die ersten Strives in Größe L im koblenzer Showroom und/oder in Heerlen zur Ansicht und für Probefahrten verfügbar sein werden?
> Ich bin sehr am 8.0 interessiert und liege laut PPS ziemlich genau zwischen M und L. Das würde ich vor Ort gerne mal kontrollieren, bevor ich bestelle.
> Danke.



moin!
also ich fahr ein 2011 und lag auch zwischen zwei größen (s und m). bin beide in willingen probe gefahren und würde auf jeden fall zu dem größeren raten! das s war zum hochradeln eine katastrophe im vergleich zum m!
subjektiv "fällt das strive klein aus"... ich hab mir das m geholt und es war die absolut richtige entscheidung. ist in keiner fahrsituation "zu groß", wohin gegen das s definitv zu klein war.

um den ganzen negativen berchten nochmal etwas entgegen zu setzen (auch wenn ich das in meinem alpenfahrbericht schon getan habe):
ich fahre das strive ja nun schon etwas länger und hab schon so einige up- und downhillkilometer drauf und kann meine ersten eindrücke nur bestätigen: das bike ist der hammer. ich musste lange drauf warten und würde es wieder tun. hat sich voll und ganz gelohnt. keins der genannten probleme ist bei mir aufgetreten. im uphill ist das rad ne rakete und im downhill sowieso. da ich keine extremsprünge mache kommt mir der angeblich so "softe" hinterbau eher entgegen. mit dem richtigen dämpfersetup weiß ich nicht was man fahren muss um den hinterbau an seine grenze zu treiben...
im propedal modus wippt nix.
das rad ist wendig und agil und dabei trotdem schön laufruhig.
und, auch wenns sekundär ist, es sieht unwerfend aus und für die mm ist es leicht...
hoffe euch anderen strivlern geht es ähnlich! 

greetz


----------



## strive (12. Oktober 2011)

aloha, ich fahre ein strive 2011 und würde mir gerne eine neue gabel zulegen. was muß ich beachten vor allem im bezug auf den steuersatz. ich glaube 1,5 tapered ist das einbaumaß oder gibt es da nochmals mehrere einbaumaße wie z.b. 1.5-1.8 tapered oder 1.5-2.0 tapered? und wie is das mit der bremsscheibegröße und schaftlänge (genügt 20cm schaftlänge)?[FONT=Arial, Times New Roman, Verdana][/FONT]


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt nur einen tapered Standard. 20cm sollten genügen, vermutlich ist das sogar etwas zu viel. Bei den Scheibenbremsen brauchst du eben einen entsprechenden Adapter zwischen Gabel und Bremse. Es gibt den PM und den IS Standard. Beim PM Standard sind die Gewinde in Fahrtrichtung, beim IS senkrecht dazu. Wenn du zB eine 200er Scheibe fahren willst und die Gewinde an der Gabel in Fahrtrichtung angebracht sind dann brauchst du einen PM 200 Adapter.


----------



## bikejockel (13. Oktober 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> an alle Strive 7.0, ist das bei euren Bikes auch so, wenn man bei langsamer Fahrt (ist bei schneller Fahrt bestimmt auch so, nur da hört man es nicht) eine schnelle Abwärtsbewegung macht, also abwärtswippen produziert (im stehen oder sitzen), klackt es dann im Bereich des Dämpfers bzw. 270 Grad Box auch. Es hört sich an wie so ein dumpfes Zungenschnalzen und ist nur bei der Abwärtbewegung. Es ist kein knarzen und auch im normalen fahren nicht zu hören. Wenn man den blauen Hebel des Dämpfers auf max. stellt ist es noch deutlicher ausgeprägt. Hat es mit den bereits diskutierten Lagerproblemen zu tun. Bin bis jetzt ca. 600 km gefahren.
> 
> Danke Gruß Schwed




Hallo,

ich habe das selbe Problem, habs am Anfang auf das Losbrechmoment des Dämpfers geschoben. Bis ich dann nach ein paar km doch etwas stutzig geworden bin. Also Spiel in den Lagern der "270 Box" und des Nadellagers konnte ich nicht feststellen. Das Problem liegt, denk ich, am Dämpfer. Die Druckstufe (Floodgateverstellung) an meinem Monarch ist ohne Funktion, also immer offen (auch wenn der Hebel auf zu steht) und das "klacken" ist auch nur auf offener und mittlerer Stellung (Floodgate) zu hören. Ich habe bei Sportimport angerufen und das Problem geschildert, da sagte man mir "im Dämpfungssystem wäre Luft" ich müsste den den Dämpfer einschicken. Hab den Dämpfer ausgebaut und zu Canyon geschickt.... bin mal gespannt. Und jetzt ........ warten. Is eh kein Wetter zum fahren.


----------



## Eklk (13. Oktober 2011)

Beim Strive grÃ¶sse M muss ich die SattelstÅ±tze 31 cm rausziehen. (42-31=11 cm im Sattelrohr)
Soll ich lieber grÃ¶sse L nehmen ?


----------



## speichenquaeler (13. Oktober 2011)

Eklk schrieb:


> Soll ich lieber grösse L nehmen ?


 
Weil dir das Rausziehen zu anstrengend ist? 

Der Einschub von 11 cm dürfte keine Probs machen...kann dies jemand mit der Reverb mal verifizieren?

Check aber nochmal deine Körperhaltung und vergleiche diese mit den Geodaten des L. Das L hat doch 23 mm mehr Oberrohr...

Beste Grüße


----------



## siggi985 (13. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen ob man mit dem Strive einen Xup hinbekommt? Hab mir ein ESX 9 SL bestellt und so wie das auf dem Bild aussieht wirds knapp mit Lockout Knopf und dem Unterrohr


----------



## bloodyludy (13. Oktober 2011)

bikejockel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das selbe Problem, habs am Anfang auf das Losbrechmoment des Dämpfers geschoben.
> ...
> Hab den Dämpfer ausgebaut und zu Canyon geschickt....



Probiere mal den Hinterbau zu bewegen, wenn der Dämpfer ausgebaut ist.
Bei mir knackt es dann genauso, und zwar im vorderen Lager der 270°-Box. Man merkt sogar einen Ruck oder Schlag.

Warum ich soviel Spiel im Nadellager habe, weiß ich mittlerweile auch...Bei mir fehlt eine Nadel! Wenn man die Achse in das Lager des ausgebauten Dämpfer steckt kippelt und wackelt es mal richtig. Die schwarzen Kunststoff-Buchsen lindern das ganze nur...aber wie lange?

Desweiteren kann man den Dämpfer kaum mehr kippen, wenn man die obere Verschraubung mit dem angegenen Moment anzieht. Diese ständige Seitenkraft auf den Dämpfer ist sicher nicht vorteilhaft für die Langlebigkeit der Dichtungen darin.

Warum muss die filigrane Verschraubung des Strive-Dämpfers genauso angezogen werden, wie z.B. die an der massiven Schwinge des Nerve?


----------



## rebirth (14. Oktober 2011)

mal ne ganz allgemeine frage: Seid ihr im allgemeinen trotz dem ein oder anderen lagerproblems usw mit eurem Strive glücklich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (14. Oktober 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> mal ne ganz allgemeine frage: Seid ihr im allgemeinen trotz dem ein oder anderen lagerproblems usw mit eurem Strive glücklich?


 Ja


----------



## bloodyludy (14. Oktober 2011)

Glücklich?

Mit dem Bike ja, mit der Informationspolitik des Herstellers nein.

Bei einer Reklamation einen vorgedruckten "Marketing"-Infobrief zu bekommen, der in 100% identischer Form auch hier im Thread vom Hersteller gepostet wurde zu bekommen, dass nervt. Insbesondere, wenn dort auf die Wahnsinns-Top-Qualität der Nadellager (eigentlich Nadelhülse, vollnadelig mit fettgehaltenen Nadeln) und immensen Aufwand bei der Qualitätskontrolle hingewiesen wird und man dann ein Lager im Rad hat, das definitiv (radiale Lagerluft im Millimeterbereich) und selbst für einen Laien sichtbar defekt ist.

Bei einer vollnadeligen Nadelhülse ist fast kein Abstand zwischen zwei Nadeln, nicht zu verwechseln mit Nadellagern mit Käfig. Wenn da irgendwo ein Abstand von mehr als einem Nadeldurchmesser ist, dann stimmt da was nicht. Das sollte man mal den Monteuren am Canyon Band erklären oder ein Lager verwenden, wo Nadeln beim einschieben der Achse gegen herausfallen gesichert sind.

Die Achse selbst ist ein anderes Thema. Wenn nach 500km schon ein spürbarer Übergang an der Lauffläche entsteht. Dann frage ich mich, ob Material-, Passungsauswahl und anschließender Härteprozess passend für oszillierende Bewegungen sind.

=>Hier habe ich einen Tipp für alle, die ein knackendes und wackelndes Lager haben: Achse lösen, um 90° drehen und wieder fest machen.

Es nervt halt nur, wenn man bei jedem hochheben des Rads das wackeln des Hinterbau merkt oder beim uphill das Ding ständig knackt!


ALLES andere am Rad ist TOP und so fährt es sich auch.


----------



## rebirth (14. Oktober 2011)

Bin schwer am überlegen ob icb mir eines bestell


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich würds nicht mehr machen... wenn du dir was solideres leisten kannst...


----------



## Frypan (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden obwohl es grad zurück im Werk ist wegen der Nadellager Problematik.
Nicht so zufrieden bin ich mit dem Service von Canyon.
Ich hatte um ein neues Lager und das Auspress-Werkzeug gebeten, welches aber immer noch nicht lieferbar ist...
Also zurück zu Canyon mit dem Strivey... (und das bei dem Wetter)
Meine Reverb hatte vor zwei Wochen auch noch den Geist aufgegeben, aber kann Canyon ja nix für.
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wann ich mein Radel zurück bekomme.

P.S.: Es gibt auf der HP noch 2011er 7.0er im Outlet für alle die nicht auf das 2012er warten wollen bzw. lieber ne Lyrik hätten...


----------



## derth (14. Oktober 2011)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen ob man mit dem Strive einen Xup hinbekommt? Hab mir ein ESX 9 SL bestellt und so wie das auf dem Bild aussieht wirds knapp mit Lockout Knopf und dem Unterrohr



Das Unterrohr wird nicht dein Problem werden, da sind so 7-9mm Luft zur Gabelkrone.
Aber wenn deine Shifter nicht sehr flach stehen kommen die mit dem Oberrohr in Kontakt. Diese Erfahrung haben einige hier schon machen müssen . Und die Züge wären zumindest bei mir auch nicht lang genug.

Willst du biken oder kaspern? 
Nix für ungut
  derTH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H1llnippler (14. Oktober 2011)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen ob man mit dem Strive einen Xup hinbekommt? Hab mir ein ESX 9 SL bestellt und so wie das auf dem Bild aussieht wirds knapp mit Lockout Knopf und dem Unterrohr



ja wird knapp aber was mehr gewichtet

das ding taugt zum tricksen kaum  hoff mal für dich das du nicht zu den deppen gehörst wo das ding tatsächlich fürn bikepark gebrauch kauf(t)en BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG FAIIIIIIIIIIILLL


u 2de beantworten 

bin immer noch sehr zufrieden, 1A touren Bike u bis etz keine probs ausser halt das leidige thema das der rp23 einfach nicht zum hinterbau passt


----------



## rebirth (14. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> wenn du dir was solideres leisten kannst...



was genau meinst du? bzw. welches? Wollte ein Cube Fritzz SL, das ist aber mittlerweile keine Alternative mehr für mich.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Oktober 2011)

ZB einen Rahmen den es schon länger auf dem Markt gibt und der schon über eine längere Zeit hin optimiert wurde. Die Geschmäcker sind da doch verschieden.
Ich würde das Strive im übrigen nicht wegen dem Fahrverhalten nicht wieder kaufen. Denn vom Fahren her ist es super.. es geht eher darum, dass bei mir schon mal ein Rahmen defekt war/ist und mein Vertrauen in Canyon verloren gegangen ist.


----------



## DiHo (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Mountainbike Freunde

P.S.: Es gibt auf der HP noch 2011er 7.0er im Outlet für alle die nicht auf das 2012er warten wollen bzw. lieber ne Lyrik hätten...[/quote]


Gaaaaaaaaaaaanz toll..............

Ich habe vor 10 Tagen ein Strive 7.0 für 1999 Euro bestellt. ( mir gefällt die neue Lackierung nicht).
Ich dachte das wären die letzten Stive weil diese schon bei den Express Bikes drinne standen.
Ob ich Canyon mal Anschreiben soll wegen dem Preisnachlass oder vielleicht wegen einer Entschädigung?
Keine Ahnung ob man bei Canyon so kulant ist.
Ich finde das Rad Optisch super..............


----------



## Deleted 77507 (15. Oktober 2011)

c





xTr3Me schrieb:


> ... bei mir schon mal ein Rahmen defekt war/ist und mein Vertrauen in Canyon verloren gegangen ist.



was war denn an deinem rahmen defekt?


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Oktober 2011)

Nerve AM hatte nen Riss in der Sitzstrebe. Hatten ja auch die meisten Nerve AM Fahrer.. hab schon mit ein paar Leuten geschrieben die das Teil bis zu vier mal bei Canyon hatten


----------



## rebirth (15. Oktober 2011)

Krass....


----------



## Talon (16. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir kommt das klackern im Dämpfer von der Floodgate verstellung.
Da drückt die Feder sogar im offenen Modus zu arg auf das Ventil und deswegen hört man das Ventil jedesmal öffnen und schliessen. Hab ihn offen gehabt, Ventil abgeschliffen danach wars besser. Nun hab ich mir nen Vivid eingebaut und da ist das Dämpferauge so eng, das man die Achse kaum noch durchs Nadellager schieben kann.
Fährt sich aber sonst mit Stahlfeder echt fein.

Gruss


----------



## Schtreiff (16. Oktober 2011)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen ob man mit dem Strive einen Xup hinbekommt? Hab mir ein ESX 9 SL bestellt und so wie das auf dem Bild aussieht wirds knapp mit Lockout Knopf und dem Unterrohr




s.o. 

...um den ganzen negativen berchten nochmal etwas entgegen zu setzen (auch  wenn ich das in meinem alpenfahrbericht schon getan habe):
ich fahre das strive ja nun schon etwas länger und hab schon so einige  up- und downhillkilometer drauf und kann meine ersten eindrücke nur  bestätigen: das bike ist der hammer. ich musste lange drauf warten und  würde es wieder tun. hat sich voll und ganz gelohnt. keins der genannten  probleme ist bei mir aufgetreten. im uphill ist das rad ne rakete und  im downhill sowieso. da ich keine extremsprünge mache kommt mir der  angeblich so "softe" hinterbau eher entgegen. mit dem richtigen  dämpfersetup weiß ich nicht was man fahren muss um den hinterbau an  seine grenze zu treiben...
im propedal modus wippt nix.
das rad ist wendig und agil und dabei trotdem schön laufruhig.
und, auch wenns sekundär ist, es sieht unwerfend aus
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und für die mm ist es leicht...
hoffe euch anderen strivlern geht es ähnlich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




greetz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## swoosh999 (17. Oktober 2011)

hat ihr jmd ne idee wo ich ersatzteile für meine easton haven finden kann?

die dichtung der nabe ist durch das häufige reinigen (aus/einbau) doch schon sehr in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (17. Oktober 2011)

Easton HP: Dealer Locator...


----------



## swoosh999 (17. Oktober 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Easton HP: Dealer Locator...



http://www.eastoncycling.com/de-de/mountain/dealer-usa/

eig. suche ich nen händler in GER...auf die hp bin ich selbst schon gekommen


----------



## Frypan (17. Oktober 2011)

Du musst dann natürlich auf "Dealers International" klicken, um einen deutschen Händler zu finden...

Oder: Easton Händler


----------



## Zhen (17. Oktober 2011)

Moinmoin zusammen,

mein Urlaub im Pfälzer Wald ist rum und da wollte ich nochmal mein Fazit zum Strive loswerden. Kurz gesagt, bin ich nach wie vor begeistert, jetzt sogar noch mehr als zuvor, denn die Lyrik spricht inzwischen viel besser an. Auch den Hinterbau hab ich bei 25% SAG kein einziges Mal zum Durchschlagen gebracht. Wobei es auch eher wenige Gelegenheiten für Sprünge gab. Für mein momentanes Können reichen Lyrik und Monarch jedenfalls voll und ganz aus. Wenn ich mich steigere, bleibt immer noch die Option zum Aufrüsten auf U-Turn und kleinere Luftkammer.
Knacken, Knarzen, Schaben, Rasseln oder sonstiges ist bisher komplett ausgeblieben. Der Hinterbau arbeitet wie er soll und vor allem geräuschlos, die Bremsen ebenfalls. Der Sattel hat anfangs nicht so recht mit meinem Hintern harmoniert, die beiden haben sich aber aneinander angepasst. Sattel und Sattelstütze sind aber vermutlich das erste, was ich austauschen werde. Vor allem im Mittelgebirge erhöht das den Spaßfaktor ungemein. Vorher hab ich gedacht: Macht nix, stell ich halt den Sattel hoch oder runter. Aber das dauernde anhalten nervt (auch die Mitfahrer) und wenn mann den Sattel in einer Position lässt, gehts entweder schlecht bergauf oder eben schlecht bergab. Daher -> Variosattelstütze kaufen!
Wo ich grad bei Mitfahrern bin: In meiner Gruppe war ich der einzige Enduro-Fahrer. Außer mir fuhren alle CC Hardtails. Dementsprechend hatte ich etwas Sorgen, dass ich hinterher komme. Diese Sorgen sind komplett widerlegt worden. Sobald man im Gelände ist, merkt man keinen Unterschied mehr. Höchstens den, dass man mit Strive aufgrund besserer Bereifung schneller hoch und vor allem mit mehr Spaß runter kommt. Auf Straßen und Waldautobahnen hatte ich aufgrund guter Kondition ebenfalls keine Schwierigkeiten. Problematisch wird es wohl nur, wenn man überwiegend Straße fährt und starke Mitfahrer hat. Vor allem wenns bergab geht kommt man einfach aufgrund der Übersetzung nicht mehr hinterher. Im Urlaub ist mir das aber kein einziges Mal passiert. Kleine Anekdote: Am letzten Tag hab ich mit meinem Bruder zusammen einen Rennrad-Fahrer auf der Straße überholt. Das war sehr amüsant, vor allem weil er dann in unserem Windschatten mitgefahren ist uns aber nicht überholt hat. War wohl nicht der trainierteste 

Mein Fazit: Vor allem wenn ich mir die neuen Preise und die Ausstattung anschaue muss ich ganz klar sagen: Ein Glück hab ich noch ein 11er gekauft. Das kann ich auch nur jedem raten, der ebenfalls ein 07er haben möchte. Wenn alles so bleibt wie es ist und keine Lagerprobleme auftauchen dann ist das Strive mit Rock Shox-Fahrwerk und Variosattelstütze genau das richtige Bike für mich.


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Nerve AM hatte nen Riss in der Sitzstrebe. Hatten ja auch die meisten Nerve AM Fahrer..


Findest du nicht, dass das WEIT übertrieben ist? 




Zhen schrieb:


> ...mein Urlaub im Pfälzer Wald...


Ich lebe in einer Urlaubsregion  Ansich schöner Gedanke, aber bei den Touristen-Massen, die sich in der Hauptsaison (Herbst) hier über die Trails wälzen, kann einen das schonmal "etwas" nerven  Wo wart ihr unterwegs? Wenn ihr keine Gelegenheiten zum springen gefunden habt, seid ihr die falschen Trails gefahren  hier gibts massenhaft Natur-Kicker und Drops


----------



## Frypan (17. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich lebe in einer Urlaubsregion  Ansich schöner Gedanke, aber bei den Touristen-Massen, die sich in der Hauptsaison (Herbst) hier über die Trails wälzen, kann einen das schonmal "etwas" nerven  Wo wart ihr unterwegs? Wenn ihr keine Gelegenheiten zum springen gefunden habt, seid ihr die falschen Trails gefahren  hier gibts massenhaft Natur-Kicker und Drops



 Rischtisch und Rischtisch!


----------



## Zhen (17. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich lebe in einer Urlaubsregion  Ansich schöner Gedanke, aber bei den Touristen-Massen, die sich in der Hauptsaison (Herbst) hier über die Trails wälzen, kann einen das schonmal "etwas" nerven  Wo wart ihr unterwegs? Wenn ihr keine Gelegenheiten zum springen gefunden habt, seid ihr die falschen Trails gefahren  hier gibts massenhaft Natur-Kicker und Drops



Hmm, vielleicht hängt da eins am anderen. Wir waren in Rumbach und sind von dort aus in alle Richtungen gestartet. Meist sind wir die Burgen im Umland abgefahren (Drachenfels, Froensburg, Wasigenstein, etc.) und haben dann halt die Routen gewählt, bei denen man am meisten Höhenmeter vernichtet. Sind halt Wanderwege gefahren. Und natürlich gabs da reichlich Gelegenheit zum Springen, aber überwiegend waren das halt kleinere Sprünge oder es ging auf einer Seite so steil abwärts, dass ichs mich nicht getraut hab. 
Übrigens zum Thema Tourismus: Ich hätte auch erwartet, dass da in den Ferien die Hölle los ist. Aber wir haben bis auf ein paar vereinzelte Wanderer (vor allem in Burgennähe) die Trails komplett für uns gehabt. Und das mein ich wörtlich. Da war keine Menschenseele =) Meine Vermutung: Der Tourismus staut sich vor allem im Bereich der Weinstraße und auf den "offiziellen" bzw. bekannten MTB-Routen.
In jedem Fall ist deine Wohnlocation der Hammer =)


----------



## DiHo (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich lebe in einer Urlaubsregion  Ansich schöner Gedanke, aber bei den Touristen-Massen, die sich in der Hauptsaison (Herbst) hier über die Trails wälzen, kann einen das schonmal "etwas" nerven  Wo wart ihr unterwegs? Wenn ihr keine Gelegenheiten zum springen gefunden habt, seid ihr die falschen Trails gefahren  hier gibts massenhaft Natur-Kicker und Drops [/quote]

Genau    Kennste Weinbiet Eckkopf tour?


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Oktober 2011)

> Findest du nicht, dass das WEIT übertrieben ist?


Naja wenn das einzelne Fahrer sogar vier mal hatten.. als ich selbst nicht betroffen war, dachte ich auch das wird nur ein paar wenige betreffen aber so ist dem scheinbar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (17. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me woher aus Ofr. bist du denn? Kann man dein Strive mal live anschauen? ^^


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Oktober 2011)

Eigtl sollte ich von Canyon Geld für die Probefahrten verlangen wenn sich das weiter häuft 
Kannst es klar mal anschaun


----------



## Frypan (17. Oktober 2011)

DiHo schrieb:


> Genau    Kennste Weinbiet Eckkopf tour?




Ich liebe die verschiedenen Abfahrten vom Weinbiet.
Einfach genial flowig 

Und für ganz Mutige "Russendrop"


----------



## rebirth (17. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Kannst es klar mal anschaun


Und wo?


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Oktober 2011)

PM, wir schreiben moin mal. 15 Autominuten Richtung FO


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Strive 7.0 ist noch gar nicht da, und schon mach ich mir Gedanken Ã¼bers Tuning.

Also...ich habe das 7.0 bestellt, weil mir der Rahmen in glacier weiÃ super gut gefÃ¤llt und ich keine Hammerschmidt (9.0) haben will...die crankbrothers LaufrÃ¤der mÃ¼ssten auch erstmal Ã¼berleben..

Warum keine HS? Schwangere 1,6 kg Ãbergewicht...(auch bei einem Enduro muss ich keine unnÃ¶tigen Pfunde rumschleppen...)

So jetzt meine Frage:

Macht es Sinn die Race Face Respond Kurbel zu tauschen? Evtl. gegen die des 8.0 (RF Turbine). Ich spare damit ca. 300g, was das Gewicht auf dasjenige des 8.0 senkt. Preislich wÃ¼rde das ca. 100 â¬ ausmachen. (0,33â¬/g Gewichtsersparnis...da wÃ¼rden die Leichtbaufreaks vor Freude weinen...)

Und...wo seht ihr noch sinnvolles Tuningpotential??

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

die 300g wirst du kaum merken. Fahr lieber erst mal das Rad und stelle dann fest was dir fehlt... zB gute Pedale, ein bequemer und trotzdem halbwegs leichter Sattel, ein breiterer/schmalerer/flacherer Lenker?! Gute Griffe solltest du dir auch besorgen, die von Canyon sind saumäßig dünn und gehen recht schnell kaputt.


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die 300g wirst du kaum merken. Fahr lieber erst mal das Rad und stelle dann fest was dir fehlt... zB gute Pedale, ein bequemer und trotzdem halbwegs leichter Sattel, ein breiterer/schmalerer/flacherer Lenker?! Gute Griffe solltest du dir auch besorgen, die von Canyon sind saumäßig dünn und gehen recht schnell kaputt.




Ohh...sorry...ich vergaß zu schreiben, dass ich an meinem GC AL 8.0 das ganze Leid mit Lenker/Sattel/Griffe schon durch habe und folgende Teile zwingend montieren werde:

Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon 10mm/8° (Taugt mir von Rise + Biegung) (Gewichtsersparnis nochmal 150g)

Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio (Kein anderer wird meinen Hintern berühren ) (Gewichtsersparnis nochmals ca. 170g)

Griffe: Syntace Gripz Moto...keinerlei Taubheitsgefühle seither...

Pedale: Plattformklickies...welche weiß ich nocht nicht...

Beste Grüße


----------



## dj_holgie (18. Oktober 2011)

Zhen schrieb:


> In meiner Gruppe war ich der einzige Enduro-Fahrer. Außer mir fuhren alle CC Hardtails. Dementsprechend hatte ich etwas Sorgen, dass ich hinterher komme. Diese Sorgen sind komplett widerlegt worden. Sobald man im Gelände ist, merkt man keinen Unterschied mehr. Höchstens den, dass man mit Strive aufgrund besserer Bereifung schneller hoch und vor allem mit mehr Spaß runter kommt.



*hust* Ich sehs schon kommen, beim nächsten Marathon Worldcup treten alle mit Strives an...


----------



## Kolja_ (18. Oktober 2011)

Hast Du seinen Beitrag auch ganz gelesen? Wenn er auf Straße/Waldautobahn konditionell überlegen war, wird das im Wald wohl auch der Fall gewesen sein.


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die 300g wirst du kaum merken.



Mit allem bin ich summa summarum ca. 600 - 700g leichter unterwegs. Ist nicht die Welt,  aber Beim Sattel und Lenker lass ich mit mir nicht reden! Das sind  ergonomische Notwendigkeiten. Bei der Kurbel überleg ichs  mir...vielleicht fahr ich die tot...

Es gibt für mich halt einfach keinen Gewichtsgrund ein Strive von der  Stange leichter zu kaufen (8.0/9.0...). Da muss man halt selbst Hand anlegen und  bekommt das günstiger.

Ich will jetzt kein fetishierten Leichtbau betreiben, aber da ich noch kein Canyon ohne Notwendigkeit zur Individualisierung besessen habe, frage ich mich doch ob ich neben einer besseren Ergonomie noch die eine oder andere Gewichtsfliege damit erschlagen kann.

Bei der Gabel bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher. 

Wie ist die Erfahrung mit der "Schmalspur Talas"?

Vermisst jemand high/low speed Zugstufe/Druckstufe? also als unabdingbar...nicht..."Habs sie eh...also schön zu haben"...würde jemand eine Kaufentschweidung rückgängig machen, weil nur eine Zugstufendämpfungseinstellung möglich ist?

Mein Gewicht und Einsatzbereich ist normal und dem Bestimmungsgelände angemessen. Ich finde eine saubere abgestimmte Konstruktion der Luftkammer und des Dämpfungsverhaltens sollte eine aufwendige 200 seitige Gabeleinstellungsanleitung und ständiges Abstimmen verhindern...

Beste Grüße


----------



## swoosh999 (18. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> *hust* Ich sehs schon kommen, beim nächsten Marathon Worldcup treten alle mit Strives an...



kommt mir auch iwie so vor als würden viele strives "zweckentfremdet" sein.

bzgl. 300g gewicht:
dann hätte ich ja nie meine talas gegen eine u-turn tauschen dürfen !


----------



## U_Lee (18. Oktober 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> kommt mir auch iwie so vor als würden viele strives "zweckentfremdet" sein.
> 
> bzgl. 300g gewicht:
> dann hätte ich ja nie meine talas gegen eine u-turn tauschen dürfen !



jetzt muss ich mich auch mal melden, bisher war ich nur stummer mitleser...die letzten "Fahrberichte" haben mir etwas Angst gemacht, das hat sich so ein bisschen nach Moser Ausflügen angehört  ....

Bitte sagt mir, das ich mit den folgenden Annahmen recht habe:
- das Strive ist ein Enduro, und somit voll tauglich für ruppige Abfahrten, 
- das Strive kann springen und verträgt normal Drops auf einer Trailabfahrt, also sagen wir... 1m drops gehen?
- das Strive ist robust und macht eben als ENDURO Spaß.. und die tollen Eigenschaften bergauf nehm ich gern  mit, aber bergab muss es vor allem rocken...
Wie gut geht das Strive eigentlich vorne hoch? also ich meine Vorderrad anheben, Manual?


----------



## Zhen (18. Oktober 2011)

Holy Shit... Also:
1. Das Strive ist mein erstes Enduro, daher taste ich mich an die harten Sachen erst noch heran, incl. große Sprünge oder drops. Zweifellos hätte man fast alles in meinem Urlaub auch mit nem Nerve AM fahren können, aber eben nur fast und mit oft mit weniger Spaß. Das Enduro hat außerdem mehr Potential, welches ich in den kommenden Jahren auszuschöpfen gedenke.
2. Ich schreibe grad meine Abschlussarbeit, daher hab ich weder viel Zeit zum üben noch viel Zeit, mir im Urlaubsgebiet meiner Wahl die einzelnen Top-Spots mühsam aus dem Internet zu klamüsern und die dann auch noc heinzeln anzufahren.
3. Wenn man meinen Post aufmerksam liest, dann wird man zweierlei vorfinden: a: Ich schreibe, dass ich konditionell fitter war als die anderen b: Dass sich die Bereifung des Enduro in steilen Geländepassagen positiv bemerkbar macht. Wenn ich also schneller hoch komme als die anderen, dann liegts daran, dass racing ralphs, etc. bei dem ganzen Laub durchdrehen und wegrutschen, während der Albert sich durchwühlt.
4. Ein Enduro ist fürs runter UND hoch ausgelegt. Über das runter hab ich mir von Anfang an keine Sorgen gemacht, über das hoch aber schon. Daher die Gewichtung in meinem Fahrbericht.

Zuletzt nochmal zu den Abwärtsqualitäten: Ich bin da nicht sonderlich überrascht worden. Es tut das, was es soll. Es ist robust, steif, hält die Linie hervorragend und ist trotzdem sehr wendig. Auch bei steilen Abfahrten mit dem Arsch kurz überm Albert hat das Bike Sicherheit vermittelt. Bei schnellen Abfahrten kann mans richtig krachen lassen. Über Flugeigenschaften kann ich nichts sagen und im Bikepark war ich auch noch nicht. 
Ich glaube was die meisten hier vergessen ist, dass das Budget mancher Menschen (u.A. Studenten) begrenzt ist und ein neues Bike eine Langzeitinvestition darstellt. Dass ein Großteil der Käufer das Potential eines solchen Bikes kurz nach Erwerb noch nicht ausschöpft sollte naheliegend sein. Man wächst mit den Aufgaben.

Ach ja und zum Abschluss: In einem halben Jahr ziehe ich nach Innsbruck. Damit sollte sich die Frage nach dem richtigen Gelände erübrigen...


----------



## swoosh999 (18. Oktober 2011)

U_Lee schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich mich auch mal melden, bisher war ich nur stummer mitleser...die letzten "Fahrberichte" haben mir etwas Angst gemacht, das hat sich so ein bisschen nach Moser Ausflügen angehört  ....
> 
> Bitte sagt mir, das ich mit den folgenden Annahmen recht habe:
> - das Strive ist ein Enduro, und somit voll tauglich für ruppige Abfahrten,
> ...



-ja
-ja, fahre mit dem strive auch park
-definitiv !

dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich den manual nicht perfekt beherrsche und es nur für kleine rinnen zum durchsurfen reicht. allerdings merkt man den tiefen schwerpunkt vom strive schon, heißt beim ersten bh ging übertrieben gesagt gar nix - also umstellen und daran gewöhnen musst du dich, was allerdings kein hinternis darstellen dürfte.



Zhen schrieb:


> Über das runter hab ich mir von Anfang an keine Sorgen gemacht, über das hoch aber schon.



dafür gibt´s gondelunterstüzung 
1500hm gehen mit dem strive schon mal, aber ich brauche eher die kraft bergab


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Oktober 2011)

Bei der Gabel würde ich eher ein Mehrgewicht in Kauf nehmen und auf eine Van oder Lyrik mit Coil umrüsten. An meinem Nerve hatte ich eine Talas, zwar keine 160er aber die 150er mit 32er Standrohren. Ich hatte immer große Probleme mit einer durchrauschenden Gabel bei Steilstufen und sehr schlechtem Ansprechenverhalten. Das Losbrechmoment war richtig hoch. Die 160er Van ist um Klassen besser.. Lyrik muss ich noch testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## U_Lee (18. Oktober 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> -ja
> -ja, fahre mit dem strive auch park
> -definitiv !
> 
> ...




Danke!

So hab ich mir das vorgestellt! 
Ich hab das 8.0 bestellt, und war mir kurzzeitig mal unsicher, ob nicht das torque besser gewesen wäre, aber hochfahren tu ich schon auch gern, von daher passt das glaube ichschon!


----------



## U_Lee (18. Oktober 2011)

Zhen schrieb:


> Holy Shit... Also:
> 1. Das Strive ist mein erstes Enduro, daher taste ich mich an die harten Sachen erst noch heran, incl. große Sprünge oder drops. Zweifellos hätte man fast alles in meinem Urlaub auch mit nem Nerve AM fahren können, aber eben nur fast und mit oft mit weniger Spaß. Das Enduro hat außerdem mehr Potential, welches ich in den kommenden Jahren auszuschöpfen gedenke.
> 2. Ich schreibe grad meine Abschlussarbeit, daher hab ich weder viel Zeit zum üben noch viel Zeit, mir im Urlaubsgebiet meiner Wahl die einzelnen Top-Spots mühsam aus dem Internet zu klamüsern und die dann auch noc heinzeln anzufahren.
> 3. Wenn man meinen Post aufmerksam liest, dann wird man zweierlei vorfinden: a: Ich schreibe, dass ich konditionell fitter war als die anderen b: Dass sich die Bereifung des Enduro in steilen Geländepassagen positiv bemerkbar macht. Wenn ich also schneller hoch komme als die anderen, dann liegts daran, dass racing ralphs, etc. bei dem ganzen Laub durchdrehen und wegrutschen, während der Albert sich durchwühlt.
> ...



Hey, ich wollte niemand ärgern... und zur Beruhigung, auch für mich wird das das erste Enduro sein, und ich muss mich da auch erst rantasten.
Und so wie du schreibst, soll das Bike auch für mich eine längerfristige Investiton sein, finanziell geht das bei mir auch nicht anders... ich hatte nur kurzzeitig Bedenken, ob das Strive seine Grenzen schneller erreicht als mir lieb ist, und nach einem jahr sehnt man sich dann nach mehr....
aber ich denke, das passt schon!
Innsbruck ist toll.... boarden im winter, biken im sommer... und das alles dann zum local-tarif! viel Spaß!


----------



## Schtreiff (19. Oktober 2011)

U_Lee schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> So hab ich mir das vorgestellt!
> Ich hab das 8.0 bestellt, und war mir kurzzeitig mal unsicher, ob nicht das torque besser gewesen wäre, aber hochfahren tu ich schon auch gern, von daher passt das glaube ichschon!




Für das Runterpotential, gehts ziemlich gut rauf! 
Richtige entscheidung!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2011)

Zhen schrieb:


> Hmm, vielleicht hängt da eins am anderen. Wir waren in Rumbach und sind von dort aus in alle Richtungen gestartet. Meist sind wir die Burgen im Umland abgefahren (Drachenfels, Froensburg, Wasigenstein, etc.) und haben dann halt die Routen gewählt, bei denen man am meisten Höhenmeter vernichtet.


Ok, das ist ja schon ein ganzes Stück in Richtung Hinterpfalz, dass man da außer ein paar Verirrten und vereinzelten Fabelwesen niemanden trifft, ist klar 




Zhen schrieb:


> Übrigens zum Thema Tourismus: Ich hätte auch erwartet, dass da in den Ferien die Hölle los ist. Aber wir haben bis auf ein paar vereinzelte Wanderer (vor allem in Burgennähe) die Trails komplett für uns gehabt. Und das mein ich wörtlich. Da war keine Menschenseele =) Meine Vermutung: Der Tourismus staut sich vor allem im Bereich der Weinstraße und auf den "offiziellen" bzw. bekannten MTB-Routen.


Deine Vermutung ist richtig, die gefräßigen und versoffenen Massen trifft man nur am Haardtrand (Ostrand Pfälzerwald). Daher muss man vor allem an Sonn- und Feiertagen gewisse Routen zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten meiden. Aber wenn man sich auskennt, kann man auch zur besten Tageszeit traumhafte Trails runter jagen, ohne eine einzige Person zu treffen 




DiHo schrieb:


> Genau    Kennste Weinbiet Eckkopf tour?


Weinbiet bin ich öfters unterwegs, Eckkopf liegt schon über meiner Einzugsgrenze  Weiter nach Norden wie zum Stabenberg zieht es mich eigentlich selten.




Frypan schrieb:


> Ich liebe die verschiedenen Abfahrten vom Weinbiet.
> Einfach genial flowig
> 
> Und für ganz Mutige "Russendrop"


Ja, Weinbiet bietet schon extrem viel! Schafft man gar nicht alles an einem Tag.  Muss aber auch nicht unbedingt flowig sein, ganz wie man möchte...
Russendrop? Meinst den relativ direkt unterhalb vom Weinbiethaus? Von dem hab ich sogar ein Bild, wo ihn ein naja... "Fast-Russe" springt, ein Ukrainer um genau zu sein 




xTr3Me schrieb:


> Naja wenn das einzelne Fahrer sogar vier mal hatten.. als ich selbst nicht betroffen war, dachte ich auch das wird nur ein paar wenige betreffen aber so ist dem scheinbar nicht.


Glaubst du im Ernst, dass solche Einzelschicksale etwas darüber aussagen, wie viel % der Rahmen gebrochen sind...?




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Pedale: Plattformklickies...welche weiß ich nocht nicht...


Gibts nur ein konkurrenzfähiges -> CB Mallet! (am besten das alte!)




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Wie ist die Erfahrung mit der "Schmalspur Talas"?
> 
> Vermisst jemand high/low speed Zugstufe/Druckstufe?


Also eine Talas würde ICH ohne HS/LS Druckstufe nicht fahren wollen. Die sackt einem sonst entweder bei jedem Anbremsen, Stufe etc. gnadenlos weg oder man muss sie so hart fahren, dass man mind. 4cm Federweg nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gibts nur ein konkurrenzfähiges -> CB Mallet! (am besten das alte!)



Jup...habe ich aufm Zettel:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16755_Mallet-1-Kaefig--Klickpedale-.html

Ist das das "alte"?




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also eine Talas würde ICH ohne HS/LS Druckstufe nicht fahren wollen. Die sackt einem sonst entweder bei jedem Anbremsen, Stufe etc. gnadenlos weg oder man muss sie so hart fahren, dass man mind. 4cm Federweg nicht nutzen kann.



Eigene Erfahrung? Naja...ich werde sie probieren und wenns nicht funzt, war das die erste und letzte FOX. Dann kommt halt ne Lyrik rein.

Ist die Lowspeed-Dämpfung der Fox 36 Performance TALAS R so unterdämpft bei korrektem Druck? Oder der Druck so hoch bei korrekter Lowspeed-Dämpfung? Was baut den FOX da für nen Bockmist??

Wenn Du meinst, die Dämpfung sei Druck und damit Gewichtsabhängig, so sollte eine korrekte Dämpfung in einem Gewichts- bzw. Lastfenster korrekt sein, und ein Absacken verhindert werden können. Andere (Magura z.B. mit seiner Durin Race) bekommen es ja auch hin...

Zum Austausch habe ich diese in Betracht gezogen:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ual-Position-Air-Federgabel-Modell-2012-.html

Diese war meines Wissens im 7.0er 2011 verbaut. 

Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Auftrag auch gleich auf das 8.0er oder 9.0er upgraden?? (Wobei ne HS will ich nicht am Tretlager rumhängen haben...dieses laute dicke Ding!)

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Jup...habe ich aufm Zettel:
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16755_Mallet-1-Kaefig--Klickpedale-.html
> 
> Ist das das "alte"?


Korrekt, genau das. Kannst die Chrom-Platten einfach wegmachen, die sind nur Optik, spart ne ganze Ecke Gewicht 




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Eigene Erfahrung? Naja...ich werde sie probieren und wenns nicht funzt, war das die erste und letzte FOX. Dann kommt halt ne Lyrik rein.


Eigene Erfahrung an einer Talas mit "C2", die man ohne einiges an Druckstufe nicht sauber zum Laufen bekam.




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Wenn Du meinst, die Dämpfung sei Druck und damit Gewichtsabhängig, so sollte eine korrekte Dämpfung in einem Gewichts- bzw. Lastfenster korrekt sein, und ein Absacken verhindert werden können. Andere (Magura z.B. mit seiner Durin Race) bekommen es ja auch hin...


Öhm, davon hab ich nix geschrieben...! Ich meinte, dass man ohne verstellbare Druckstufe das Ganze nur durch den Luftdruck, also die Federhärte, kontrollieren kann, was immer ein schlechter Kompromiss ist.




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Zum Austausch habe ich diese in Betracht gezogen:
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ual-Position-Air-Federgabel-Modell-2012-.html
> 
> Diese war meines Wissens im 7.0er 2011 verbaut.


Genau genommen wars der Vorgänger, die "2-Step Air". Aber die war ähnlich quarkig wie die Talas. Das neue System sollte rein von der Theorie her mehr können - ich bin gespannt auf die ersten Fahrberichte!


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Oktober 2011)

> Glaubst du im Ernst, dass solche Einzelschicksale etwas darüber aussagen, wie viel % der Rahmen gebrochen sind...?


Natürlich nicht, die tatsächlichen Zahlen werden wir nie erfahren  - aber ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass ich jeden 2009er und 2010er Nerve Hinterbau zu einreißen an der einschlägigen Stelle bringen kann. Mein Rahmen wurde nicht mal für Sprünge über 50cm Höhe verwendet.. und das nur sehr selten.  Trotzdem ist er nach nicht mal einem Jahr gerissen.. Dazu muss man bedenken, dass ich das erste Jahr eh eher wie ein Hardtailfahrer unterwegs gewesen bin, weil ich die grundlegende Fahrtechnik erst mal erlernen musste.
Aber ums Nerve sollte es hier eigentlich nicht gehen, können ja gerne im entsprechenden Thread weiter Vermutungen anstellen


----------



## Frypan (19. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, Weinbiet bietet schon extrem viel! Schafft man gar nicht alles an einem Tag.  Muss aber auch nicht unbedingt flowig sein, ganz wie man möchte...
> Russendrop? Meinst den relativ direkt unterhalb vom Weinbiethaus? Von dem hab ich sogar ein Bild, wo ihn ein naja... "Fast-Russe" springt, ein Ukrainer um genau zu sein



Is richtig, da ist echt für jeden Geschmack was bei.

Genau, den unter dem Weinbiethaus mit der Landung zwischen zwei Bäumchen 

Ich hoffe der Ukrainer hat die Landung getroffen


----------



## siggi985 (19. Oktober 2011)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> ja wird knapp aber was mehr gewichtet
> 
> das ding taugt zum tricksen kaum  hoff mal für dich das du nicht zu den deppen gehörst wo das ding tatsächlich fürn bikepark gebrauch kauf(t)en BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG FAIIIIIIIIIIILLL
> 
> ...



Für den Bikepark hab ich zum Glück noch 2 andere Bikes  Mit dem Strive will ich nur mal nen Berg hochkommen ohne dabei zu sterben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (19. Oktober 2011)

Nur mal zum Service von Canyon: Das Bike habe ich letzte Woche Dienstag verschickt, Mittwoch wars laut Sendungsverfolgung bei Canyon, heute bakam ich eine Mail, dass das Rad angekommen is 
Bin ja mal gespannt, wann ich es wieder in den Händen halten darf...


----------



## Kolja_ (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat schon mal jemand den am Oberrohr entlanggeführten Zug für die Reverb ZWISCHEN Dämpferaufnahme an Rahmen und obere Dämpferachse weitergeführt? Problem bei mir ist, dass der Lockout-Hebel des Monarch im Weg ist (Zug fädelt unterm Hebel ein), wenn ich umstelle. Und ich will den Zug der Reverb nicht unnötig Belastungen aussetzen.

Geht das?

Danke und Gruß
Kolja


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Genau, den unter dem Weinbiethaus mit der Landung zwischen zwei Bäumchen
> 
> Ich hoffe der Ukrainer hat die Landung getroffen


Hehe, eben die Landung ist das, was mir an dem Teil nicht gefällt. Die Höhe ansich ist ja nicht so das Problem.
Er hat sie getroffen, ja. Der Kollege ist fahr- wie sprung-technisch extrem fit. Schade, dass das Foto nicht mehr online ist, ich glaube, das war noch im alten Fotoalbum...




xTr3Me schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, die tatsächlichen Zahlen werden wir nie erfahren


Ich schätze, dass das auf jeden Fall im einstelligen %-Bereich liegt, evtl. sogar mit einer Null vorm Komma. Andernfalls hätte das hier und auch seitens Canyon (i. F. e. Rückrufaktion) größere Wellen geschlagen.

Aber wie du sagst: zurück zum Thema Strive!! Da hätte ich auch direkt etwas...

Hat jemand von euch das hier schon gesehen:













Finde ich höchst interessant! Ich war bisher eigentlich der Meinung, dass man generell keinen Dämpfer in der Bauweise mit externem Dämpfungskreislauf dort unterbringt und der User ElSeppo haut da direkt einen Stahlfederdämpfer rein  Scheint wohl auch zu funktionieren. Gut, die Federn der Fox Dämpfer haben einen etwas kleineren Durchmesser als viele andere, aber dass das passt hätte ich nicht gedacht...


----------



## damned (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
könnt ihr mir bitte sagen wie lang das Oberrohr bei Größe m bei euch ist (gemessen). Ich habe heute mein Strive 7 aus dem Outlet bekommen und das Rohr ist nur ca. 57cm lang, sollte aber ca. 59cm lang sein, laut Katalog. Sitz- und Steuerrohr entsprechen wiederum Größe m.

Danke
Marcel


----------



## Kolja_ (21. Oktober 2011)

Messe ich nachher mal nach an meinem Rad.
Hast Du sicher korrekt gemessen? Auf der Webseite (vermute das ist die gleiche Angabe wie im Katalog) ist die Oberrohrlänge waagerecht gemessen und nicht direkt zwischen Sitz- und Steuerrohr (jeweils Mitte).

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## damned (21. Oktober 2011)

ich habe waagrecht gemessen, von Steuerrohr-Mitte zur Sitzrohr-Mitte.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (21. Oktober 2011)

Das ist übliche Serienstreuung. 

Ähnlich wie bei den 270° Boxen und deren Passungen am Bolzen.

Beste Grüße...

P.S. sicher, dass Du nicht das falsche Maß genommen bzw. die falsche Größe bekommen hast?


----------



## monkey10 (21. Oktober 2011)

damned schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnt ihr mir bitte sagen wie lang das Oberrohr bei Größe m bei euch ist (gemessen). Ich habe heute mein Strive 7 aus dem Outlet bekommen und das Rohr ist nur ca. 57cm lang, sollte aber ca. 59cm lang sein, laut Katalog. Sitz- und Steuerrohr entsprechen wiederum Größe m.l





damned schrieb:


> ich habe waagrecht gemessen, von Steuerrohr-Mitte zur Sitzrohr-Mitte.



Ohne Gerüchte schüren zu wollen, habe ich schon ähnliches vom Torque in "M" gelesen.

Wobei ich eher an einen Messfehler bzw Missverständnis durch die falsche Geo-Skizze auf der Canyon-HP glaube. Ein paar mögliche Fehlerquellen:

- Bike muss am Boden stehen (nicht am Montageständer)
- Gabel aufpumpen und ausfahren (mit Maßband 16cm FW nachmessen)
- Reifen aufgepumpt
- waagrechten Bezugspunkte suchen (Fensterbrett o.ä.)
- vor allem: Mitte Steuerrohr (ganz oben) waagrecht bis Mitte Sattelstütze messen!

Letzteres wird wahrscheinlich der Fehler sein. Nach neuerlicher Betrachtung der Canyon-HP habe ich bemerkt, dass die Geo-Skizze im Vergleich zum Vorjahr verändert worden ist und wahrscheinlich einfach falsch ist. 

Anbei eine Skizze, die das ganze veranschaulichen soll. Da die horizontale Oberrohrlänge von allen Hersteller und letztes Jahr wie in ROT gemessen wird, kann ich mir nur so die deutlich Abweichung erklären:






So nebenbei: Es finden sich noch sehr viele Unstimmigkeiten und Fehler auf der Canyon-Homepage


----------



## damned (21. Oktober 2011)

- vor allem: Mitte Steuerrohr (ganz oben) waagrecht bis Mitte Sattelstütze messen!

genau so habe ich gemessen.... Da kommen nur 57cm heraus. 
Ich glaub es handelt sich um nen Ausschußrahmen. Ist ja schon komisch das im Outlet noch Strives 7 zu haben waren, obwohl die ja schon alle ausverkauft waren. Vielleicht haben die bei der Inventur noch welche gefunden die eigentlich für den Schrott bestimmt waren?
Schon seltsam.....

Danke


----------



## monkey10 (21. Oktober 2011)

damned schrieb:


> - vor allem: Mitte Steuerrohr (ganz oben) waagrecht bis Mitte Sattelstütze messen!
> 
> genau so habe ich gemessen.... Da kommen nur 57cm heraus.
> Ich glaub es handelt sich um nen Ausschußrahmen. Ist ja schon komisch das im Outlet noch Strives 7 zu haben waren, obwohl die ja schon alle ausverkauft waren. Vielleicht haben die bei der Inventur noch welche gefunden die eigentlich für den Schrott bestimmt waren?
> Schon seltsam.....



Wirklich seltsam

Wäre interessant ob "nur" bestimmte Produkt-Chargen betroffen sind oder einfach die Geoangaben der horizontalen OR-Länge auf der Canyon-HP falsch angegeben sind.

Hier die zwei Besitzer eines Torques in "M", denen auch genau diese 2cm fehlen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8712035&postcount=2366
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8717485&postcount=2378

Abgesehen davon, dass du einfach mal herausfinden solltest, ob die fehlenden 2cm OR-Länge für dich von Nachteil sind (könnte ja vielleicht doch auch ein Vorteil sein), wäre es jetzt von Vorteil, wenn möglichst viele Strive-"M"-Besitzer so nett wären, die horizontale OR-Längen ihrer Strives (und event. auch Torques) zu messen.

Rückgaberecht solltest ja sowieso noch haben. Also zurückgeben ohne finanziellen Verlust sollte ohne Probleme möglich sein. Auch nachdem du das Bike zusammengebaut hast und eine kleine Parkplatzrunde*** gedreht hast

***bzw bau dir das Bike zusammen, gib andere Reifen drauf und fahre -vorsichtig- deine normale Hausrunde


----------



## monkey10 (21. Oktober 2011)

damned schrieb:


> ich habe waagrecht gemessen, von Steuerrohr-Mitte zur Sitzrohr-Mitte.



dann hast dich aber hier verschrieben, nicht wahr? dir ist schon der unterschied von sitzrohr und sattelstütze bekannt

nyx für ungut. aber oft sinds genau diese kleinigkeiten. und bevor du den rahmen zurückschickst, sollte man sich über dieses detail schon mal ganz sicher sein.


----------



## Kolja_ (21. Oktober 2011)

Wobei die Mittelachsen beider Teile konzentrisch sein sollten, damit ist das Maß gleich.


----------



## damned (21. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> dann hast dich aber hier verschrieben, nicht wahr? dir ist schon der unterschied von sitzrohr und sattelstütze bekannt
> 
> nyx für ungut. aber oft sinds genau diese kleinigkeiten. und bevor du den rahmen zurückschickst, sollte man sich über dieses detail schon mal ganz sicher sein.



ja, richtig. Hab mich verschrieben. Meinte Sattelstütze....
Hab gerade bei meinem alten bike gemessen (kein Canyon). Da passen die Angaben zu meinem Meßwert. Also kanns nicht an meiner Meßmethode liegen....

Ich werde es mal zusammenbauen und testen. Denke aber dass es zu kurz sein wird, da sich von meinem alten Bike, das super passt zu sehr unterscheidet. Mal schauen...


Grüße


----------



## rebirth (21. Oktober 2011)

Ist bestimmt auf den 132 seiten schon 100 ma gefragt worden; Wie groß seid ihr denn bei nem M rahmen? Fällts eher kleiner aus, oder doch größer? 18,5" hört sich "so groß" an!? 

Grüße


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Oktober 2011)

179/86 und passt, ist mit nem 45er Vorbau dann schon ziemlich kurz. Fährt sich aber perfekt bergab.


----------



## Kolja_ (21. Oktober 2011)

So, habe nachgemessen. Waagerechte OL (siehe monkey's Bild): 58,5cm in Rahmengröße M. Scheint bei mir also ganz gut hinzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damned (21. Oktober 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> So, habe nachgemessen. Waagerechte OL (siehe monkey's Bild): 58,5cm in Rahmengröße M. Scheint bei mir also ganz gut hinzukommen.




Danke für's messen. Ich kanns drehen und wenden wie ich will, es bleiben immer noch 57cm. Da haben die wohl Größe m und s zusammen gewürfelt.
Ich schicke es wieder zurück, mir ist es zu kurz. Ist schon schade, da freut man sich auf das neue Bike und dann bekommt man so ein Schei.... zugeschickt. 

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## monkey10 (21. Oktober 2011)

damned schrieb:


> Ich kanns drehen und wenden wie ich will, es bleiben immer noch 57cm. Da haben die wohl Größe m und s zusammen gewürfelt.
> Ich schicke es wieder zurück, mir ist es zu kurz. Ist schon schade, da freut man sich auf das neue Bike und dann bekommt man so ein Schei.... zugeschickt.



ist ja wirklich unglaublich. wie sind die sonstigen geodaten (steuerrohr, sitzrohr etc)?

ich würd vorher noch ein foto machen. entweder mit helfer od. massband + tape, bei dem man das gesamte massband (und eventuell eine wasserwaage) sieht. und dann auch sofort einen screenshot von den geodaten aus der homepage. die 2011 geodaten sind ja auch auf dem pdf-katalog.

vielleicht kann dir canyon "nur" den rahmen ersetzen. sodass du weiter den günstigen outlet-preis profitierst und vielleicht sogar das bike nutzen kannst. die gewährleistung gilt doch mindestens so lange, bis die neuen strive-rahmen kommen. vielleicht kannst ja sogar dann erst den rahmen tauschen lassen. immerhin haben die dir ja das falsche produkt geliefert.

da müsstest dich halt kurz schlau machen bzw dich juristisch beraten lassen. es gibt ja kostenlose konsumentenschutz-organisationen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> es gibt ja kostenlose konsumentenschutz-organisationen.


----------



## monkey10 (21. Oktober 2011)

@Smubob: willst uns nicht an deinen erfahrungen teilhaben lassen, anstatt nur kommentarlos mit einem smiley zu reagieren.

ich für meinem teil habe schon eine kostenlose erstberatung in anspruch genommen. allerdings ging es in diesem fall um einen österreichischen versender und beratung von eben einer einrichtung in diesem land.

würde mich doch sehr wundern, wenn es in deutschland keine entsprechenden einrichtungen gibt. lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. werde aber eine erklärung in form eines einzigen smileys nicht akzeptieren, auch wenn sie von einem user kommt, der nicht (nur) durch unsinn auffällt


----------



## damned (21. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ist ja wirklich unglaublich. wie sind die sonstigen geodaten (steuerrohr, sitzrohr etc)?
> 
> Steuerrohr und Sitzrohr haben die Länge die im Katalog für Größe m angegeben ist. Deswegen fällt es auch auf den ersten Blick gar nicht auf.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt was am Montag Canyon dazu sagt. Glaub aber kaum das die noch nen passenden Austausch-Rahmen auf Lager haben...


----------



## DiHo (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo
Am 30 September hatte ich noch eines der letzten Strive 7,0 zum Preis von 1999 Euro bestellt.
Am Donnerstag hab ich das Rad bei der Post abgeholt...
Eigentlich eine, wie ich finde, Schnelle Lieferung (war immerhin die Jahresinventur dazwischen).
Heute war meine erste Ausfahrt.

Und was soll ich sagen......Tolle Optik und super Fahrverhalten (hatte/  hab noch,  vorher ein Felt compulsion 1)....... ich bin restlos begeistert

Super Bike, genau richtig für mich.
Vielen Dank auch an den Mechaniker von Canyon, namentlich Herrn *Daniel Bartz*.Das war sehr gute Arbeit!
Alles war genau eingestellt, nur Luft am Dämpfer und der Gabel überprüft und los gings.
Und das beste ist: den 10 Tage später eingeführten Rabatt bekomme ich auch noch obwohl Canyon das nicht hätte machen müßen.
*Also herzlichen Dank an Canyon*


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> @Smubob: willst uns nicht an deinen erfahrungen teilhaben lassen, anstatt nur kommentarlos mit einem smiley zu reagieren.
> 
> ich für meinem teil habe schon eine kostenlose erstberatung in anspruch genommen. allerdings ging es in diesem fall um einen österreichischen versender und beratung von eben einer einrichtung in diesem land.
> 
> würde mich doch sehr wundern, wenn es in deutschland keine entsprechenden einrichtungen gibt. lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. werde aber eine erklärung in form eines einzigen smileys nicht akzeptieren, auch wenn sie von einem user kommt, der nicht (nur) durch unsinn auffällt



Es gibt den Verbraucherschutz.. allerdings ist da eine Beratung kostenpflichtig. Besser ist es ein gutes Verhältnis zu einem Anwalt zu pflegen den man bei Bedarf einfach konsultieren kann 

Wie lange dauern denn derzeit die Reparaturen bei Canyon? Mein Nerve ist jetzt seit 3-4 Woche weg und ich hab noch nicht mal was gehört..


----------



## Kolja_ (23. Oktober 2011)

Hiho zusammen!

Bei mir geht das Knarzen am Hinterbau jetzt auch los. Hat das jemand schon erfolgreich in den Griff bekommen und kann mir einen Tipp geben, wo ich am sinnvollsten anfange?
Danke und Gruß
Kolja


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Oktober 2011)

Zu Canyon schicken und das Lager austauschen lassen. Fetten hilft nur vorübergehend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas79 (23. Oktober 2011)

Brauche eine Größenempfehlung für ein Strive. 183 groß mit Schrittlänge 83 cm. Bei Canyon bin ich ein L gefahren, machte einen guten Eindruck, aber auf dem Parkplatz wirklich testen sehr schwierig. Das Internetprogramm von Canyon empfiehlt M.
Einsatzzweck: Touren, Trails und 3-mal im Jahr Bikepark. Es sollte gut um Spitzkehren gehen, mein aktuelles Hardtail (on-one 456, 609 mm OR-Länge) tut sich da bißchen schwer.
Was ist eure Empfehlung?


----------



## speichenquaeler (23. Oktober 2011)

thomas79 schrieb:


> Brauche eine Größenempfehlung für ein Strive. 183 groß mit Schrittlänge 83 cm. Bei Canyon bin ich ein L gefahren, machte einen guten Eindruck, aber auf dem Parkplatz wirklich testen sehr schwierig. Das Internetprogramm von Canyon empfiehlt M.
> Einsatzzweck: Touren, Trails und 3-mal im Jahr Bikepark. Es sollte gut um Spitzkehren gehen, mein aktuelles Hardtail (on-one 456, 609 mm OR-Länge) tut sich da bißchen schwer.
> Was ist eure Empfehlung?




Hi thomas79,

Ich interpretiere deine gewünschte Charakterisitik mal als "wendig".

Ich habe ähnliche Physiognomie (183,85) und habe M bestellt. Allerdings habe ich den Vorbau auf einen 90er tauschen lassen. Ich sitze gerne etwas gestreckter (Relikt vom RR).

Ich hätte beim L, bei dem wir am unteren Ende der empfohlenen Größe liegen immer das Gefühl ich sollte noch ein wenig Wurst futtern um größer zu werden. 

In den Bikepark mit einem LKW zu gehen macht keine Sinn... 

Da passe ich lieber die effektive Länge Sattel-Griffposition mit einem Vorbau an. Die Befürchtung zu weit vorne zu sitzen (gerade beim Abfahren) ist nicht wirklich stichhaltig...reverb rein und du wanderst im Schwerpunkt nach hinten.

Beste Grüße


----------



## rebirth (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe einen Spruch gehört der mir momentan nimmer aus dem Kopf geht. Was haltet ihr davon? :-( "Canyon, der Fahrrad-Kik".

Greetz


----------



## T!ll (23. Oktober 2011)

thomas79 schrieb:


> Brauche eine Größenempfehlung für ein Strive. 183 groß mit Schrittlänge 83 cm. Bei Canyon bin ich ein L gefahren, machte einen guten Eindruck, aber auf dem Parkplatz wirklich testen sehr schwierig. Das Internetprogramm von Canyon empfiehlt M.
> Einsatzzweck: Touren, Trails und 3-mal im Jahr Bikepark. Es sollte gut um Spitzkehren gehen, mein aktuelles Hardtail (on-one 456, 609 mm OR-Länge) tut sich da bißchen schwer.
> Was ist eure Empfehlung?



Wenn du dich auf dem L-Rahmen wohl gefühlt hast, ist das schonmal das wichtigste.
Falls es dir doch mal zu lang erscheinen sollte, kannst du da immer noch einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren (35 .... 50mm). Das wäre meine Empfehlung.
Einen zu kleinen Rahmen mit einem (für ein Enduro zu) langen Vorbau anzupassen halte ich für Murks. Habe da schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht. 
Aber, am Ende hilft nur ausprobieren


----------



## Kolja_ (23. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me: mit "das Lager" meinst du das Nadellager unten am Dämpfer?


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Oktober 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> xTr3Me: mit "das Lager" meinst du das Nadellager unten am Dämpfer?



Jop genau. Kannst es ja mal aus der oberen Aufnahme lösen und testen ob der Dämpfer dann seitliches Spiel hat. Allerdings musst du vorher die Luft rauslassen und zum anziehen solltest du später einen Drehmomentschlüssel verwenden. Idr ist aber das die Ursache des Knarzens. Kann natürlich auch von Tretlagern, dem Sattel oder dem Schaltauge kommen.. oder aus anderen Lagern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (23. Oktober 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Wenn du dich auf dem L-Rahmen wohl gefühlt hast, ist das schonmal das wichtigste.
> Falls es dir doch mal zu lang erscheinen sollte, kannst du da immer noch einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren (35 .... 50mm). Das wäre meine Empfehlung.
> Einen zu kleinen Rahmen mit einem (für ein Enduro zu) langen Vorbau anzupassen halte ich für Murks. Habe da schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht.
> Aber, am Ende hilft nur ausprobieren




Auf dem L wohlfühlen heißt nicht zwangsläufig dies auf dem M nicht zu tun.

Ein 90er Vorbau ist definitiv nicht zu lang...auch nicht für eine Enduro. Gerade das breite Einsatzspektrum einer Enduro mit einer gewünschten Uphill-Fähigkeit prädestiniert eine vorderradlastigere Sitzposition als an einem Freerider oder DHler. Das was Du an Direktheit durch den Vorbau verlierst hat der kleinere Rahmen so oder so zur Genüge.

Der Vorteil eines M Rahmens liegt eindeutig in seiner Wendigkeit, das Bike kannst Du direkter umlenken, Fahrtrichtungswechsel auf verwinkelten, engen und steilen Trails gehen leichter von der Hand.

Das ist genau das was thomas79 verlangt.

Aber ich gebe Dir Recht...einfach mal ausgiebig probefahren...am besten in dem angedachten Einsatzgebiet.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Kolja_ (23. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me: danke, mach ich mich jetzt die Woche mal dran!


----------



## T!ll (23. Oktober 2011)

Kann man sehen wie man will und ist auch am Ende Geschmackssache. 
Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man durch den langen Vorbau viel mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad hat, was in technischen Trails wieder die Vorteile des kleinen Rahmens kaputt macht. 
Aber bei 1,83 ist es ohnenhin grenzwertig, zwischen M und L. Da kann man theoretisch beide fahren.


----------



## swoosh999 (23. Oktober 2011)

an alle die ebenso mit der performance der elixir cr zu kämpfen haben:

neulich im keller habe ich die reverb entlüftet. RS gibt im tutorial an den speedadjuster ganz RAUS zu dehen (auf die langsamste postition). hat alles wunderbar geklappt.

sieht man sich das tutorial von sram zum entlüften an, heißt es immer druckpunktregler kpl REINdrehen - also in pfeilrichtung (druckpunkt wandert richtung griff) ! wieso welhalb warum war mir bis dato immer ein rätsel 

pustekuchen dachte ich mir und habe es nun genau anders gemacht:
vor´m entlüften druckpunkt ganz RAUSdrehen - entgegen der pfeilrichtung - druckpunkt ist wandert vom griff weg. ordnungsgemäß entlüftet und siehe da: sie funktioniert nun tadellos !

jetzt kann ich endlich mit einem richtig knackigen druckpunkt ohne viel hebelweg fahren (im auslieferungszustand war es immer so: regler ganz raus -> softer druckpunkt, viiiiiel hebelweg/ regler weiter rein -> kein bremsen möglich - anschlag am griff).

schade das die nun tadellos funktionierende elixir von mir gegen eine one/ro ausgetauscht wird - hat nun nix mehr mit ihrer performance zu tun sondern um endlich kratzfrei am oberrohr zum sein !

vg


----------



## dj_holgie (23. Oktober 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Spruch gehört der mir momentan nimmer aus dem Kopf geht. Was haltet ihr davon? :-( "Canyon, der Fahrrad-Kik".
> 
> Greetz



Yo, absolute TOP MTB von 2000 bis 5000 mit einem Billig Discounter zu vergleichen.. In was für einer perversen Welt leben wir eigentlich?! 

Dann hol dir doch ein Specialized für 8000 wenn´s dir immer noch zu günstig ist..

Ich find Canyon Bike einfach geil Und nicht nur wegem dem Preis wegen (da gibts mittlerweile günstigere...)


----------



## rebirth (23. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Dann hol dir doch ein Specialized für 8000 wenn´s dir immer noch zu günstig ist..



Sachma.. Wo hast du gelesen das der Spruch von MIR kommt? Ich hab selbst ein Strive bestellt!!


----------



## dj_holgie (23. Oktober 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sachma.. Wo hast du gelesen das der Spruch von MIR kommt? Ich hab selbst ein Strive bestellt!!



Dann gilt meine Antwort demjenigen von dem der Spruch ist ;-)

Hab auch ein Strive für nächstes Jahr, aber die Lieferzeit tötet mich...


----------



## rebirth (23. Oktober 2011)

Ok, schon besser  

Ja die kotzt mich auch an...


----------



## speichenquaeler (23. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Hab auch ein Strive für nächstes Jahr, aber die Lieferzeit tötet mich...



Ich leg mich neben Dich!! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> @Smubob: willst uns nicht an deinen erfahrungen teilhaben lassen, anstatt nur kommentarlos mit einem smiley zu reagieren.
> [...]
> lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. werde aber eine erklärung in form eines einzigen smileys nicht akzeptieren, auch wenn sie von einem user kommt, der nicht (nur) durch unsinn auffällt


Hey, Vorsicht! 
Ich wollte auch schon einmal Beratung vom Verbraucherschutz in Anspruch nehmen, nur leider gehen die Preise dafür von 20 Pauschale für unverbindliche 08/15-Kurz-Beratung bis ins Unendliche - völlig für den Anus, meiner Meinung nach. Vor allem, wenn es um eine Sache geht, bei der man sich vor finanziellen Schäden durch Betrug schützen will... da kann man das Geld auch gleich auf die Straße werfen.




rebirth schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Spruch gehört der mir momentan nimmer aus dem Kopf geht. Was haltet ihr davon? :-( "Canyon, der Fahrrad-Kik".


So Proleten habe/hatte ich auch im Bekanntenkreis. Immer das Gefasel vonwegen "Versenderbikes ohne Seele", die ja eh nix können etc. pp.  Komischwereise werden die alle ganz kleinlaut, wenn man sie entweder auf dem Trail nach Strich und Faden verbläst bzw. wie die Hunde vor sich her treibt, oder wenn sie selbst mal fahren wollen und dann Tränen in den Augen haben, weil sie merken, dass ihr Specialized, Canondale, Scott, Liteville, whatever im Vergleich eigentlich eigentlich völliger Rotz ist, obwohl es u. U. einen ganzen Batzen teurer war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (24. Oktober 2011)

Völliger Rotz..sehr gut..


----------



## Wobbi (24. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Dann gilt meine Antwort demjenigen von dem der Spruch ist ;-)
> 
> Hab auch ein Strive für nächstes Jahr, aber die Lieferzeit tötet mich...


 
hat sich für das 7er in schwarz und größe "s" & "m" von der 15. auf die 2.kw verkürzt.^^
gehe davon aus, dass diejenigen die sich eines bestellt haben, als der lieferzeitpunkt mit 15. kw angegeben war, das rad nun auch in der 2. bekommen...glaube ich...


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Oktober 2011)

Es geht doch nichts über Pauschalisierungen...


----------



## dj_holgie (24. Oktober 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> hat sich für das 7er in schwarz und größe "s" & "m" von der 15. auf die 2.kw verkürzt.^^
> gehe davon aus, dass diejenigen die sich eines bestellt haben, als der lieferzeitpunkt mit 15. kw angegeben war, das rad nun auch in der 2. bekommen...glaube ich...



Ist ja lustig, mittlerweile nicht mehr.. Naja mein "Emergency Black" kommt eh erst KW 24.... Nochmal 4 Wochen länger nur wegen der Farbe ist schon.... unfair..


----------



## Schtreiff (24. Oktober 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Spruch gehört der mir momentan nimmer aus dem Kopf geht. Was haltet ihr davon? :-( "Canyon, der Fahrrad-Kik".
> 
> Greetz




NIX! 





... alles blabla von Leuten, die enttäuscht sind, dass Ihre teureren "Marken"-Bikes garnicht besser fahren, aber dafür ne schlechtere Ausstattung haben...


----------



## ticris (24. Oktober 2011)

Zum Thema Nadellager.

Ich bin etwas verwirrt von den etwas unterschiedlichen Aussagen hier im Forum. Manche sagen, dass Nadellager darf überhaupt KEIN Spiel haben andere, wie bloodyludy, erklären es recht gut wie folgt:



bloodyludy schrieb:


> Bezüglich Spiel im unteren Dämpferlager:
> RADIALES Spiel (also rauf runter, etc.) nennt man Lagerluft und die hat fast jedes Lager. Ich hab das auch (nach ca. 300-400km), habe es Canyon mitgeteilt und es soll ausgetauscht werden beim Service. Ich kann aber trotzdem noch fahren (das bestätigte mir Canyon sogar schriftlich) und merke davon im Betrieb absolut gar nix!
> 
> AXIALES Spiel (also links rechts) ist bauartbedingt. Ein Nadellager kann KEINE seitlichen Kräfte aufnehmen (eine Nadelbuchse auch nur einen Bruchteil der radialen Kraft). Da das Lager zusätzliche seitliche Dichtelemente (elastisch!) hat lässt sich das Lager unten inklusive Dämpfer seitlich bewegen. ein spürbares Spiel ist hier ok, sind es Millimeter sollte man sich Gedanken machen, da eventuell Schmutz eindringen kann, wenn die Dichtelemente nicht mehr sauber anliegen. Dazu breitere Distanzen verwenden.



Die Erklärung scheint mir (als Laien) plausibel und etwas axiales Spiel hat mein Strive auch, allerdings völlig knarzfrei. Ich fände es gut wenn das Thema hier mal exakt geklärt wird. In wie weit ist Spiel im Lager normal? Vielleicht kann Canyon dazu auch mal konkret was sagen. 

Mein Strive hat schon die verschiedensten Geräusche von sich gegeben und jedes Mal steht, dank des Forums hier, erst mal das Nadellager unter generalverdacht, aber der Schuldige ist jedes Mal wo anders gefunden worden. Hammerschmidt irgendwas lose, Sattelstütze zu viel Montagepaste, Steckachse lose, Lagerspiel Hinterrad und sehr gerne lautstark protestierende Sättel.

Also, nicht immer ist das böse Nadellager für den Krach verantwortlich und ich wüsste gerne in wie weit es "spielen" darf.


----------



## ticris (24. Oktober 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Spruch gehört der mir momentan nimmer aus dem Kopf geht. Was haltet ihr davon? :-( "Canyon, der Fahrrad-Kik".
> 
> Greetz



 [FONT="]So ein Spruch kann nur von einem, tief in seinem Innersten, enttäuschten "Edelbike" Käufer kommen. Canyon ist eine deutsche GmbH, die hier die Steuern abdrückt und hier einigen Leuten ihr Auskommen verschafft, ohne direkte 3. Welt Ausbeutung. Noch dazu haben die Bikes ein ziemlich gutes P/L- Verhältnis. Wer hier ein pseudo Ami-Bike kauft sollte sich schämen oder mal überlegen, dass sein Specialized auch nur ein schnödes Merida-Bike mit verdammt teurer Beschriftung ist. 
[/FONT]


----------



## doktorbob (24. Oktober 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> [FONT="]So ein Spruch kann nur von einem, tief in seinem Innersten, enttäuschten "Edelbike" Käufer kommen. Canyon ist eine deutsche GmbH, die hier die Steuern abdrückt und hier einigen Leuten ihr Auskommen verschafft, ohne direkte 3. Welt Ausbeutung. Noch dazu haben die Bikes ein ziemlich gutes P/L- Verhältnis. Wer hier ein pseudo Ami-Bike kauft sollte sich schämen oder mal überlegen, dass sein Specialized auch nur ein schnödes Merida-Bike mit verdammt teurer Beschriftung ist.
> [/FONT]



Deutsche GmbH ist schon richtig, ABER die Teile/Rahmen kommen aus Fernost, die Gabeln theoretisch aus USA (also auch aus Fernost), die Schaltung etc. auch aus USA (oder schon wieder Fernost). Das einzige was hier passiert ist doch, dass die Bikes hier zusammengeschraubt werden und Via Internet verkauft werden.

Im Gegenzug dazu kommt zwar Specialized etc. gleich von USA/Fernost, dafür gibt es ein ordentliches Händlernetz und viele "kleine" Storebetreiber/Steuerzahler mit noch ein paar Angestellten. Die Bikes sind halt mitunter auch deshalb teuerer, weil noch ein weiterer Händler daran verdient.

Deshalb gibts da nix zu schämen!

Und im Bezug auf DritteWeltausbeutung. Da wäre doch vor Ort zu prüfen, ob die Angestellten, die die Rahmen schweißen etc. auch wirklich anständig bezahlt werden, oder?

Grüße

Dr. Bob
(Rose Uncle Jimbo u. KTM Caliber 38)


----------



## ticris (24. Oktober 2011)

doktorbob schrieb:


> Deutsche GmbH ist schon richtig, ABER die Teile/Rahmen kommen aus Fernost, die Gabeln theoretisch aus USA (also auch aus Fernost), die Schaltung etc. auch aus USA (oder schon wieder Fernost). Das einzige was hier passiert ist doch, dass die Bikes hier zusammengeschraubt werden und Via Internet verkauft werden.
> Im Gegenzug dazu kommt zwar Specialized etc. gleich von USA/Fernost, dafür gibt es ein ordentliches Händlernetz und viele "kleine" Storebetreiber/Steuerzahler mit noch ein paar Angestellten. Die Bikes sind halt mitunter auch deshalb teuerer, weil noch ein weiterer Händler daran verdient.
> Deshalb gibts da nix zu schämen!



  Das heute fast alles in China oder noch schlimmer produziert wird ist in unserer globalisierten Welt doch eigentlich jedem klar und die fleißigen Taiwanesen dürften fast alle Bikerahmen der Welt zusammenschweißen oder kleben. (Hoffentlich werden wenigstens die halbwegs anständig bezahlt) 

Canyon hat die geistige und endfertigende Arbeit und ihren Unternehmenssitz in Deutschland. Somit ist ein Canyon Bike für mich Made in Germany und somit für MICH einem ausländischen vorzuziehen. Ich kaufe mir ja auch kein amerikanisches oder gar ein französisches :kotz:Auto. 

Ich will auch nicht wirklich Ami-Bikes schlecht machen, denn das sind sie bestimmt nicht. Mir passt das P/L Verhältnis und vor allem das Geschiss, das um die Bikes gemacht wird, nicht. 

Außerdem muss ich gestehen, dass ich bei meinem genörgel gar nicht an die ganzen wertschöpfenden Bikehändler gedacht habe. Da es in meinem näheren Umfeld leider keinen wirklich anständigen Bikehändler, sondern nur Fahrradverkäufer gibt, hat sich das Thema Radeinzelhandel für mich erledigt.

Trotzdem, alle Ami-Bike-Besteiger sollen sich gelegentlich was schämen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (24. Oktober 2011)

Das Gelaber hier hält man im Kopf nicht aus..


----------



## bloodyludy (25. Oktober 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Zum Thema Nadellager.
> 
> Vielleicht kann Canyon dazu auch mal konkret was sagen.
> 
> Also, nicht immer ist das böse Nadellager für den Krach verantwortlich und ich wüsste gerne in wie weit es "spielen" darf.



Ist ein leidiges Thema, wer denkt, dass ein so kleines Cent-Teil solchen Trouble und Diskussion generiert. 

Mehr, als den Marketing Brief (den ich fälschlicherweise noch als prsönliches Anschreiben identifizierte...bis er in 100% identischer Form hier von Canyon gepostet wurde) werden wir wohl nicht erwarten können.


Zum Thema Nadellager: Bitte den Begriff *(vollnadelige) Nadelhülse* verwenden. Es ist KEIN Nadellager im gewöhnlichen Sinn. Es wird KEIN Käfig/Kranz verwendet (der Nadelrückhalt ist nur das Fett) und auch kein Lagerring (innen/Außen) aus Wälzlagerstahl. 

Ich empfehle Jedem bei extremen Spiel im Lager das Lager selbst zu kontrollieren, dh. Welle ausbauen und ins Lager gucken. Normalerweise darf zwischen den Nadeln kaum Abstand sein, da diese ja nicht, wie in einem Lager üblich über Kranz/Käfig geführt werden, sondern sich durch die Passung Welle/Hülse von selbst "ausrichten" (deswegen vollnadelig). Ist hier zwischen zwei Nadeln ein Abstand größer als ein Nadeldurchmesser, kann es sein, dass beim Verbau eine verloren gegangen ist. Ob bei dieser Doityourself-Aktion die Canyon-Garantie erlischt, weiß ich nicht, darum überlasse ich den Check Jedem selbst.

Ich möchte jedoch erwähnen, dass eine Nadelhülse u.U. nicht wartungsfrei ist. Ein Nachschmieren dieser mit hochdruckbeständigem Schmierstoff mag Sinn machen. Insbesondere, da die fabrikmäßige Schmierstoffe-Packung eben oft nur zum halten der Nadeln gedacht ist. Hier wäre ein Update der Gebrauchsanweisung vom Strive endlich mal angebracht!!!

Die generelle Aussage von Canyon, dass ein Weiterfahren problemlos möglich sei, verstehe ich sofern nicht, da die Tragzahlen sinken, falls Nadeln fehlen oder beschädigt sind...das Lager zerstört sich (und die Welle) sozusagen von selbst. 

Für jeden halbwegs technisch Interessierten empfehle ich folgende Links (dort wird auch die Lagerluft und das Problem bei mehrachsiger Kraftaufnahme erwähnt)


http://www.nadella.de/fileadmin/nad...r/01_Nadelhuelsen/Nadelhuelsen_Einleitung.pdf

http://medias.ina.de/medias/de!hp.ec.br/HN


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Es geht doch nichts über Pauschalisierungen...


"To Generalize is to be an Idiot" (William Blake)


----------



## Kolja_ (25. Oktober 2011)

Moin!
So, habe gestern Abend mal nach dieser Anleitung hier neu gefettet (alles andere als schwierig):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8787828&postcount=3120

Ich hatte zwar schon mal den Dämpfer gewechselt, aber lieber einmal mehr nachschlagen. 
Desweiteren vielen Dank an bloodyludy, der schon heute Nacht über die "losen Nadeln" berichtet hat. Da kann ich mir mein Geschreibsel sparen. 

Hat soweit auch funktioniert, die Trockenübung im Keller klang deutlich besser als vorher. Heute Abend werde ich etwas mehr auf der Straße testen, morgen erfolgt der Test im Gelände.

Darüber hinaus habe ich im gleichen Atemzug den Reverb-Zug zwischen Dämpfer und Rahmen entlanggeführt, sieht besser aus und gibt wie gehofft alle Einstellung des Dämpfers frei, ohne Einfädeln des Zuges befürchten zu müssen.

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## dj_holgie (25. Oktober 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> und vor allem das Geschiss, das um die Bikes gemacht wird, nicht.



Ich würde mir auch kein Speci holen allein deshalb, da ich den ihre Unternehmensphilosophie total beknackt finde. Preis ist da erstmal 2. rangig.. 

Warum z.B. machen die so ein Geschiss um die Gewichtsangaben? Im Prinzip hat man keinerlei Vergleichsmöglichkeit mit anderen Bikes wenn man nicht selber rechnen will oder bei jedem Bike recherchieren will....Selbst der Händler bei dem ich war kennt die Gewichte seiner eigenen Bikes nicht!! Und ne Wage hatte er grade nicht zur Hand

Naja, back to Topic...


----------



## ticris (25. Oktober 2011)

@bloodyludy  Danke. Sehr informativ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (25. Oktober 2011)

@Kolja

Könntest du mal bitte ein Bild deiner neuen Zugverlegung posten?


----------



## drumsdw (25. Oktober 2011)

ICh weiß ja nicht, ob ich hier 100%-tig richtig bin: Ich fahre auch seit 5 Wochen ein Strive. Jetzt ist mir der Freilauf gebrochen. Hinterrad am 18.10.2011 mit DHL zu Canyon geschickt. Heute kommt auf meine Nachfrage die Nachricht, dass das Rad noch nicht einmal bei denen im System erfasst ist. Geschweige denn repariert! Und ich will Samstag nochmal in den Urlaub mit dem Rad. Das ist doch ******** von denen. Wenn es kein Garantiefall wäre hätte ich den Freilauf mal eben so ausgewechselt. Hat noch jemand Erfahrung mit dem Service von Canyon gemacht? ODer ist das alles normal bei denen?


----------



## swoosh999 (25. Oktober 2011)

drumsdw schrieb:


> ICh weiß ja nicht, ob ich hier 100%-tig richtig bin: Ich fahre auch seit 5 Wochen ein Strive. Jetzt ist mir der Freilauf gebrochen. Hinterrad am 18.10.2011 mit DHL zu Canyon geschickt. Heute kommt auf meine Nachfrage die Nachricht, dass das Rad noch nicht einmal bei denen im System erfasst ist. Geschweige denn repariert! Und ich will Samstag nochmal in den Urlaub mit dem Rad. Das ist doch ******** von denen. Wenn es kein Garantiefall wäre hätte ich den Freilauf mal eben so ausgewechselt. Hat noch jemand Erfahrung mit dem Service von Canyon gemacht? ODer ist das alles normal bei denen?



das ist normal keine sorge !
egal was du nach koblenz schickst, verabschiede dich mal für 4-6 wochen davon


----------



## Kolja_ (25. Oktober 2011)

Frypan: Mach ich heute Abend!


----------



## dj_holgie (25. Oktober 2011)

drumsdw schrieb:


> ICh weiß ja nicht, ob ich hier 100%-tig richtig bin: Ich fahre auch seit 5 Wochen ein Strive. Jetzt ist mir der Freilauf gebrochen. Hinterrad am 18.10.2011 mit DHL zu Canyon geschickt. Heute kommt auf meine Nachfrage die Nachricht, dass das Rad noch nicht einmal bei denen im System erfasst ist. Geschweige denn repariert! Und ich will Samstag nochmal in den Urlaub mit dem Rad. Das ist doch ******** von denen. Wenn es kein Garantiefall wäre hätte ich den Freilauf mal eben so ausgewechselt. Hat noch jemand Erfahrung mit dem Service von Canyon gemacht? ODer ist das alles normal bei denen?



Ich hätte mal vorher angerufen und gefragt, ob du den Freilauf beim Händler tauschen kannst und dann die Rechnung erstattet bekommst. Da übersteigen ja schon die Porto kosten die eigentlichen Materialkosten... Aber jetz is natürlich zu spät


----------



## Frypan (25. Oktober 2011)

Sind halt echt n bisschen langsam:
11.10. Strive losgeschickt
12.10 bei Canyon angekommen
19.10. Nachricht von Canyon, dass das Rad angekommen ist 
25.10. immer noch nix neues...


----------



## aurbans (25. Oktober 2011)

drumsdw schrieb:


> ICh weiß ja nicht, ob ich hier 100%-tig richtig bin: Ich fahre auch seit 5 Wochen ein Strive. Jetzt ist mir der Freilauf gebrochen. Hinterrad am 18.10.2011 mit DHL zu Canyon geschickt. Heute kommt auf meine Nachfrage die Nachricht, dass das Rad noch nicht einmal bei denen im System erfasst ist. Geschweige denn repariert! Und ich will Samstag nochmal in den Urlaub mit dem Rad. Das ist doch ******** von denen. Wenn es kein Garantiefall wäre hätte ich den Freilauf mal eben so ausgewechselt. Hat noch jemand Erfahrung mit dem Service von Canyon gemacht? ODer ist das alles normal bei denen?



 Wilkommen in Club,meine Freilauf ist schon das zweite mal defekt,nach nur 500 km, außerdem knackt der Rahmen ,wegen spiel am unteren Dämpferaufnahme.Mein Bike ist bei Canyon seit 05.10.2011


----------



## rebirth (25. Oktober 2011)

omg... ich frag mich grad ob es als zukünftiger besitzer ratsam ist diesen thread hier zu lesen


----------



## U_Lee (25. Oktober 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> omg... ich frag mich grad ob es als zukünftiger besitzer ratsam ist diesen thread hier zu lesen



geht mir gerade genauso!

allerdings denke ich, das es bei anderen modellen genau solche threads auch gibt...


----------



## Kolja_ (25. Oktober 2011)

So, mein Hinterbau ist nach der Wartung so leise wie am ersten Tag! 

Und hier wie versprochen ein Bild der Zugverlegung:




Und hier noch mal eingefahren:




Gruß
Kolja

*Edit 01.11.:
Ich habe die Zugverlegung wieder außen verlegt, da sonst der Zug beim starken Einfedern am Reifen schleift!!!! An einem M-Rahmen scheint das also trotz Zugkürzung auf ein Minimum nicht zu passen (oder nur bei mir nicht.  )!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc_snyder (25. Oktober 2011)

ich hab bei mir festgestellt, dass das Knarzen beim Einfedern nicht von Dämpfer oder 270°Box kommt, sondern von der Reverb. Weil die aber gut funktioniert ignoriere ich es und fahre gut damit.


----------



## Frypan (25. Oktober 2011)

Sieht ja schick aus. Hast du keine Probleme mit dem Leitungswinkel wenn die Reverb abgesenkt ist?


----------



## Kolja_ (25. Oktober 2011)

Guter Hinweis! 
Hab ein Bild mit eingefahrener Stütze reineditiert.


----------



## sirios (25. Oktober 2011)

sieht gut aus die Zugverlegung! Werd ich bei mir auch so machen .


----------



## Frypan (25. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön. Vielen Dank für die Bilder. Ich schau mal, ob das bei mir auch passt wenn meins wieder zurück ist (also nächstes Jahr  ) da meine Stütze nicht ganz so weit draußen ist.


----------



## lordpoldy (25. Oktober 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> omg... ich frag mich grad ob es als zukünftiger besitzer ratsam ist diesen thread hier zu lesen




Ich interessiere mich auch für das neue Strive.... kann mal jemand so die letzten 135 Seiten zusammen fassen von wegen Fahrspass und Bergauf Tauglichkeit?


----------



## knuspi (25. Oktober 2011)

Fahrspaß bergab: TOP!
Fahrspaß bergauf: TOP! (für ein Enduro)


----------



## lordpoldy (25. Oktober 2011)

Kaputt geht leider überall was.... aber ich kenne momentan Nix was mich Optisch sowie vom P/L so anspricht wie dieses Strive!

Der Rahmen hält soweit??? Welche gewichtsbeschränkung hat dieses Bike?


----------



## knuspi (25. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ist schon schick 

Ich verfolge den Thread hier schon recht lange, aber von einem kaputten Rahmen habe ich noch nichts gelesen. Eine Gewichtsbeschränkung für den Rahmen gibt es meines Wissens auch nicht. Das Teil hält schon was aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (25. Oktober 2011)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich auch für das neue Strive.... kann mal jemand so die letzten 135 Seiten zusammen fassen von wegen Fahrspass und Bergauf Tauglichkeit?



Die Neukäufer brauchen keine Bedenken zu haben. Es ist völlig normal, dass hier Probleme diskutiert werden. Es bloggt ja hier keiner tagtäglich seine positiven Erlebnisse mit seinem Rad. 

Das Strive ist meiner Meinung nach ein geniales Bike mit einem breiten Einsatzspektrum.

Was zu bedenken ist, ist der Kundenservice (speziell für Leute die nicht selbst schrauben, da kaum ein Händler ein Versenderbike anfassen wird)...

Ich kann damit gut leben und hoffe ja, dass die Lagerproblematik nach dem Tausch (und für die nächstjährigen Käufer nach der Modellpflege sowieso) passé ist.


----------



## lordpoldy (25. Oktober 2011)

Muss mal nach Koblenz das Teil bewegen.... Sind ja doch ein paar Euros und da will ich es vorher mal bewegen!


----------



## lordpoldy (25. Oktober 2011)

Reparieren kann ich soweit Selbst.... Gabel Dämpfer Service kann ich nicht selbst aber auch kein Shop in der nähe! Also muss die eh eingeschickt werden!
Sonstige Anbauteile kann ich selbst warten bzw Tauschen


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man keine Probleme damit hat das Bike während der Saison für 6-8 Wochen mal nicht zu haben dann kann man zuschlagen.. 
Ansonsten ist das Strive vom fahren her einfach saugut. Ich finds top.

Aber mal was anderes:
Ich habe neulich bemerkt, dass der Dämpfer auf einmal, bei gleichem Druck!, viel stärker wegsäuft wenn man bergauf fährt. Außerdem verursacht er beim Einfedern eine Art Kratzen und Schmatzen. Weiß nicht wie ich das sonst beschreiben soll. Bemerkt hab ich das Geräusch va ohne PP beim testen im Stand.. wenn ich den Hinterbau zB mit dem Oberkörpergewicht zum Einfedern bringe.

Hat jemand ähnliches beobachtet oder kann das jemand mal testen?


----------



## Frypan (25. Oktober 2011)

Bring Zeit mit. Auch dort dauerts immer etwas 
Das Bike hat soweit keine Gewichtsbeschränkung, allein die CB Laufräder könnten ein Schwachpunkt sein...


----------



## lordpoldy (25. Oktober 2011)

Was haben die (Wunderschönen) CB Laufräder für eine Beschränkung?
Wenn ich vom Pott nach Koblenz fahre, kündige ich das vorher bei Canyon an und habe dann auch Zeit.... 


Oder es hat hier einer aus der nähe eins und würde mich mal kurz Probe fahren lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerbus (25. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich bemerkt, dass der Dämpfer auf einmal, bei gleichem Druck!, viel stärker wegsäuft wenn man bergauf fährt. Außerdem verursacht er beim Einfedern eine Art Kratzen und Schmatzen. Weiß nicht wie ich das sonst beschreiben soll. Bemerkt hab ich das Geräusch va ohne PP beim testen im Stand.. wenn ich den Hinterbau zB mit dem Oberkörpergewicht zum Einfedern bringe.
> 
> Hat jemand ähnliches beobachtet oder kann das jemand mal testen?



xTr3Me, ich habe auch dieses "symptom"! bisher gehe ich davon aus, dass es völlig normal ist. mir wäre aber auc lieb, wenn jemand einmal zu dem geräuschverhalten des rp23 etwas konkreteres sagen könnte.

danke jedenfalls für deine mitteilung!


und übrigens: mit meinem strive bin ich super zufrieden! selbst mit hardtailfreaks kann ich noch uphill ganz gut mithalten, natürlich mit abstand. insgesamt ist das strive jedoch sehr tauglich für beide disziplinen, also up- und downhill!


----------



## Frypan (25. Oktober 2011)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Was haben die (Wunderschönen) CB Laufräder für eine Beschränkung?



Ich finde die Laufräder auch super schick, meine aber mal was von 90kg gelesen zu haben weswegen ich mich nichtmehr weiter damit beschäftigt hatte.
Ist schon ein Weilchen her, könnte sein dass sich da bei den neuen was geändert hat.
Ich würde da mal CB anschreiben.


----------



## lordpoldy (25. Oktober 2011)

In meinem Geist macht der RP23 keine geräusche!


Den LRS muss ich mal unter die Lupe nehmen..... 14 KG bike das heisst ich dürfte nur 76 KG wiegen...... Kommt nicht ganz hin.....


----------



## rebirth (25. Oktober 2011)

Die Laufräder sind für 130kg frei! quelle: beim Hersteller nachgefragt, vom deutschen vertrieb über den Freundlichen bestätigen lassen.


----------



## konahoss90 (25. Oktober 2011)

2011er Strive 7.0 im Outlet. M und S


----------



## sirios (25. Oktober 2011)

das Schmatzen vom RP23 kommt vom Fox Float Fluid (der blauer Glibber) zum Schmieren der Luftkammer. Das ist vollkommen normal und da sollte man sich keine Sorgen drum machen. Dann weiß man wenigstens dass die gescheit geschmiert ist .


----------



## Frypan (25. Oktober 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Die Laufräder sind für 130kg frei! quelle: beim Hersteller nachgefragt, vom deutschen vertrieb über den Freundlichen bestätigen lassen.



Sehr schön! Gilt das nur für die ab 2011?


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Oktober 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> das Schmatzen vom RP23 kommt vom Fox Float Fluid (der blauer Glibber) zum Schmieren der Luftkammer. Das ist vollkommen normal und da sollte man sich keine Sorgen drum machen. Dann weiß man wenigstens dass die gescheit geschmiert ist .



Das beruhigt, aber woher weißt du das?


----------



## rebirth (25. Oktober 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Gilt das nur für die 2011er?



Oha.. das hab ich nicht gefragt. Hab nur die bezeichnung genannt. Aber die Felgen haben keine Löcher ( Tubeless ready und so  ), hatte vor der anfrage schon gelesen das die mehr abkönnen als sie den anschein machen


----------



## derth (25. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das beruhigt, aber woher weißt du das?



Auch von hier Bestätigung: geringe Geräuschlulisse beim ein- und ausfedern ist normal, machen eigentlich alle Dämpfer (auch bei Coil hört man die Dämpfung "arbeiten")
Beim fahren hört man fast nix mehr.
"wegsaufen"? Kann das daran liegen dass es mittlerweile paar Grad kühler geworden ist? Luft und Öl kälter usw? 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (26. Oktober 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Die Laufräder sind für 130kg frei! quelle: beim Hersteller nachgefragt, vom deutschen vertrieb über den Freundlichen bestätigen lassen.


----------



## rebirth (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich meine ein Bild gesehen zu haben auf dem ein Stahlfeder dämpfer im strive verbaut war, ist das richtig?


----------



## derth (26. Oktober 2011)

Ja, Smubob hat unter #3314 Bilder von ElSeppo eingestellt. Da ist ein DHX Van. verbaut.
Ab Werk gabs immer Luftdämpfer, entweder RP23 oder Monarch.


----------



## rebirth (26. Oktober 2011)

danke dir!


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Oktober 2011)

Ohne klugschei$$en zu wollen - es ist ein DHX


----------



## downhillboy (26. Oktober 2011)

wo ist der unterschied zwischen rp 23 und rp2, außer dass der rp 23 meherere propedal einstellungen hat?


----------



## sirios (26. Oktober 2011)

Du hast Dir gerad den Unterschied schon selbst erklärt .


----------



## Frypan (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich verzichte darauf die Beschreibungen von der Fox HP zu kopieren...
Kannst ja einfach mal vorbeisurfen.

Des weiteren lehne ich mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass ich den 23er nicht unbedingt im Strive bräuchte und dass mir der 2er reichen würde....


----------



## siers1 (27. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir jemand noch mal ne Beschreibung geben, wie man die Luftkammer des RP23 verkleinert?!
Hatte schonmal Bilder gesehen, wie man das mit CD Hüllen machen kann.
Finds aber leider net mehr!

Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. Oktober 2011)

Ist eine verkleinerung der luftkammer das "tune"?

Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Oktober 2011)

Nein, "tune" ist normal die Voreinstellung der Dämpfung (stark/mittel/schwach).


----------



## rebirth (27. Oktober 2011)

servus  Kann man das mit dem Tune irgendwo nachlesen? Ich find nicht viel bzw. nur schrott...


----------



## soulsucks (27. Oktober 2011)

*"Canyon Strive 1te serie...da tut sich was..."
*
n´abend strivler,
mir ist während einer längeren tour der untere dämpferbolzen zu einer seite ausgewandert, wodurch sich dämpfer, 270°box, div bolzen und lager zerstört haben. das ganze federte noch...und so habe ich es erst nach der abfahrt gemerkt, als es schon zu spät war.




und jetzt kommt eigentlich der spannende teil... die beiden schrauben zur fixierung des bolzens waren immer noch vorschriftsmässig *mit 7nm angezogen*! 

bei einer genaueren schadensanalyse fiel mir dann die schlechte passung bohrung/bolzen an der 270°box auf. 
die klemmung für den bolzen ist viel zu groß gebohrt und klemmt den bolzen erst auf dem letzten stück vor erreichen des anzugmomentes. 
*fehlkonstruktion oder herstellungsfehler!?*

der schaden wurde dann bei canyon aufgenommen und mir wurden auf meinen wunsch (wertstatttermine dauern ca 4 wochen) die neuteile umgehend zugesand.



und siehe da...genau diese stelle ist bei den neuen teilen geändert worden!! hier wurden hülsen eingepasst, die den neuen bolzen saugend aufnehmen und somit besser klemmen können, die gewinde sind alle mit einsätzen verstärkt und der neue bolzen ist aus 42CrMo4 Stahl und anscheinend noch mal wärmebehandelt worden.

*mal schauen wie lange es diesmal hält *


----------



## derth (27. Oktober 2011)

Gude,

Rebound Tune, Velocity Tune und BoostValve Tune sind die werksseitigen Anpassungen an den jeweiligen Hinterbau. Die stehen auf dem Gehäuse drauf.
Denke mal das Canyon einige unterschiedliche Tunes getestet und eine geeignete Auswahl getroffen hat. Bleiben ja auch noch einige Einstellmöglichkeiten übrig.
Zum Kammer verkleinern gibts einige Anleitungen im Netz, einfach googeln. Es gibt aber auch Kunststoffeinsätze von Fox mit definiertem Volumen, die man einfach in die Luftkammer einsetzen kann.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tuesday-How-to-Install-a-Fox-Air-Volume-Spacer-2011.html

Kleinere Luftkammer bedeutet hauptsächlich ne stärkere Progression in der Kennlinie. Haben einige Striveler bei den Monarchs gemacht, dem vernehmen nach mit Erfolg. Bin keines mit Monarch gefahren, enthalte mich also.

Gruß
   DerTH

PS : natürlich hat ElSeppo einen DHX verbaut, hab nur verpeilt das "Van" zu löschen.


----------



## bloodyludy (27. Oktober 2011)

soulsucks schrieb:


> *"Canyon Strive 1te serie...da tut sich was..."
> *



Danke für die Info. Da werde ich beim Service auch drauf pochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (28. Oktober 2011)

soulsucks schrieb:


> *mal schauen wie lange es diesmal hält *


Ach du heilige ********! JETZT hab ich wirklich Angst.. warum hab ich die Kiste nicht zurück geschickt?


----------



## Zhen (28. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ach du heilige ********! JETZT hab ich wirklich Angst.. warum hab ich die Kiste nicht zurück geschickt?



Och, wieso denn? Wenn die neue Konstruktion funktioniert, dürften doch alle Probleme beseitigt sein. Oder vergesse ich was? Jedenfalls sehr cool, dass sie einem die Teile zuschicken. Dann gehts schneller.


----------



## fanatikz (1. November 2011)

soulsucks schrieb:


> *"Canyon Strive 1te serie...da tut sich was..."
> *
> und jetzt kommt eigentlich der spannende teil... die beiden schrauben zur fixierung des bolzens waren immer noch vorschriftsmässig *mit 7nm angezogen*!
> [/B]



wie kann man den feststellen, mit wieviel Nm die Schrauben aktuell angezogen sind?


----------



## DiHo (1. November 2011)

Hallo
 Mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel...

Aber wenn du unten an der Box bei der unteren Dämpfer Aufnahme den Aufdruck "5 nm" siehst dann hast du schon die neue Box drinn und brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen. (Bei der alten steht da "7 nm")

grüße aus der Pfalz


----------



## Frypan (1. November 2011)

Ich bekomme jetzt auch die neue Box verbaut im Zuge der Nadellager-Tauschaktion. Bin mal gespannt wie sich die neuen Teile geben...

Sehr lustig: Ich bekam die Aufforderung zur Rücksendung am 10.10. , hab dann zwei Wochen später mit Canyon telefoniert, da sich an dem Bearbeitungsstatus getan hat und bekam dann die Info, dass ich am 21.11. einen Werkstatttermin habe...

JUST-IN-TIME-DELIVERY


----------



## rebirth (1. November 2011)

Moin. Hat das 9er Spitzenmodell von 2011 eine andere Dämpferaufnahme bla/Box als die 7 bzw. 8er Modelle? 

Grüße


----------



## Frypan (1. November 2011)

@soulsuck: Bei deinem Lager im Dämpferauge war noch alles i.O. oder hast du das Auspresswerkzeug mitgeliefert bekommen?


----------



## Frypan (1. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Moin. Hat das 9er Spitzenmodell von 2011 eine andere Dämpferaufnahme bla/Box als die 7 bzw. 8er Modelle?
> 
> Grüße



Soweit ersichtlich nein, ab dem ESX gibt's aber wieder die Carbon Sitzstreben, die dem Rahmen 50-75g sparen und ihn Renntauglich machen


----------



## rebirth (1. November 2011)

servus. hab mir gestern in koblenz die räder genauer angeschaut. der "verkäufer" versicherte mir das alle 3 modelle von '11 wären.. 

Das 9er hatte aber ne andere box drauf als die kleineren Modelle.


----------



## Frypan (1. November 2011)

Ach, die 2011er. Da wird's teilweise die überarbeitete, die aus der ersten Serie und die aus der Vorserie haben...
Die Showroombikes werden da eh nicht so sonderlich gut präsentiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (1. November 2011)

DiHo schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel...
> 
> Aber wenn du unten an der Box bei der unteren Dämpfer Aufnahme den Aufdruck "5 nm" siehst dann hast du schon die neue Box drinn und brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen. (Bei der alten steht da "7 nm")
> ...



hmm, das muss mir jetzt einer erklären, hab mich schon einige Male gefragt, wie ich feststellen kann was für ne Kraft an der Schraube anliegt...

Angenommen ein anderer außer mir schraubt an meinem Bike, und er zieht eine Schraube mit 10Nm an, wie will ich dann wissen dass da 10Nm dahinter sind anstatt der erlaubten 7Nm?

Wenn ich meinen Drehmomentschlüssel auf 7Nm einstell, dann rutsch der dann ja auch durch, deswegen sinds trotzdem 3 zuviel...
Linksrum mit 7Nm? dann sollte sie ja auch nicht aufgehen(meiner geht nur rechtsrum)...

Oder hab ich da jetzt nen Denkfehler? 
Nebenbei, taugt der Lustige Schlüssel den Canyon da mitliefert? Ist das Inbus? Meiner geht erst bei 4Nm los...

Grüße


----------



## rebirth (1. November 2011)

spielen 3nm so ne große rolle? vielleicht lösen und nochma selbst anschrauben?! 

Grüße


----------



## fanatikz (1. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> spielen 3nm so ne große rolle? vielleicht lösen und nochma selbst anschrauben?!
> 
> Grüße



Naja, denk ist von Fall zu Fall verschieden, ich behaupte mal man sollte eine Schraube nicht mit 20% mehr anziehen, wenns schon drauf steht. Bin sicher, dass die Eine oder Andere Alubuchse damit auf kurz oder Lang Probleme bekommt.

Nach fest kommt ab...

Ich nehms da auch nicht so genau, zieh meistens nach Gefühl an, und da fehlts mir meist bei allem unter M5
aber dann darf ich mich auch nicht wundern, wenn meine Buchsen einlaufen oder die Lager nur noch mit roher Gewalt aus der Schwinge bekomm...

Aber was mich eigentlich interessiert, wie ich ohne entsprechendes Werkzeug feststellen kann wie fest die Schraube ist. 


Lösen und anschrauben ist schon klar...


----------



## rebirth (1. November 2011)

aaalso.. ma google befragt: Es gibt Drehmoment-Messuhren. Aber der Preis ist heiß


----------



## soulsucks (1. November 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> @soulsuck: Bei deinem Lager im Dämpferauge war noch alles i.O. oder hast du das Auspresswerkzeug mitgeliefert bekommen?



das lager war auch hinüber...habe ALLES in neu bekommen...und *eigentlich* sollten die lager der box und des dämpfers von canyon verpresst werden, sodaß ich nur noch schrauben müsste!   aber das wurde dann leider wieder nicht beachtet und so habe ich alles lose hier liegen....

natürlich kann man nicht mehr den genauen anzugswert ermitteln...aber ich hatte die schrauben alle kontrolliert nachgezogen und habe mich dann bei der fehrleranalyse mit dem drehmomentschlüssel langsam rangetastet...und die schraube hat sich erst deutlich nach 7nm weitergedereht. 
wollte auch nur anmerken, das die schrauben sich nicht gelöst hatten und so der bolzen wandern konnte.


----------



## fanatikz (1. November 2011)

soulsucks schrieb:


> natürlich kann man nicht mehr den genauen anzugswert ermitteln...aber ich hatte die schrauben alle kontrolliert nachgezogen und habe mich dann bei der fehrleranalyse mit dem drehmomentschlüssel langsam rangetastet...und die schraube hat sich erst deutlich nach 7nm weitergedereht.
> wollte auch nur anmerken, das die schrauben sich nicht gelöst hatten und so der bolzen wandern konnte.
> 
> [/SIZE]



Ok, so mach ichs nämlich auch, aber wenn das schon mal aufkommt, dacht ich ich frag mal... und dann natürlich wieder "lösen und mit dem Richtigen anschrauben"


@rebirth: is mir alle klar, die Frage war ja für den Otto der sicher keine Messuhr am Start hat...


----------



## rebirth (1. November 2011)

Offtopic: Kann einer nen drehmomentschlüssel empfehlen?


----------



## Kolja_ (1. November 2011)

Rebirth: Syntace Torque Tool

Für die Interessenten der Zugverlegung über dem Dämpfer:
 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8864074#post8864074


----------



## dj_holgie (1. November 2011)

fanatikz schrieb:


> hmm, das muss mir jetzt einer erklären, hab mich schon einige Male gefragt, wie ich feststellen kann was für ne Kraft an der Schraube anliegt...
> 
> Angenommen ein anderer außer mir schraubt an meinem Bike, und er zieht eine Schraube mit 10Nm an, wie will ich dann wissen dass da 10Nm dahinter sind anstatt der erlaubten 7Nm?
> 
> ...



Naja, du kannst  den gewollten Drehmoment am Drehmomentschlüssel einstellen und Anfang zu drehen.. Falls die Schraube zu locker war siehst du ja wieviel sich die Schraube noch dreht bis zum gewünschten Drehmoment dann weiss man ungefähr wie fest sie war. Wenn er direkt durch flutscht kann man den Drehmoment am Schlüssel in kleinen Schritten leicht erhöhen und solang probieren bis Sie sich leicht bewegt dann sieht man ja auch wie fest die Schraube war. War aber jetzt nicht so schwierig drauf zu kommen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (1. November 2011)

Ich möchte nicht 138 Seiten durchsuchen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand kurz und knapp die Fragen beantworten.


Gibt es Änderungen von 2011 auf 2012?
Wie spricht der Hinterbau an, irgendwelche "Mängel" im Vergleich zum Torque?


----------



## xTr3Me (1. November 2011)

Steht doch alles auf den letzten paar Seiten..


----------



## rebirth (1. November 2011)

Kolja_ kennst du vielleicht einen der nix mit ner bikemarke zu tun hat? Könnte man sich vielleicht ein paaar euros sparen  

Grüße


----------



## fanatikz (1. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kolja_ kennst du vielleicht einen der nix mit ner bikemarke zu tun hat? Könnte man sich vielleicht ein paaar euros sparen
> 
> Grüße



Schau dir den mal an, war diese Woche im Schnäppchenjägerthread, 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001R4BR1O/"]Mighty 1/4" Drehmomentschlüssel: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
bei Luis gibts auch nen günstigen...


----------



## Frypan (1. November 2011)

Den Mighty habe ich auch.
War zu dem Syntace von einem Kumpel kein Unterschied der Momente festzustellen und die gÃ¤ngigsten Bits gibt's auch noch gratis dazu 

FÃ¼r die Truvativ Kurbel hab ich mir einen aus dem Baumarkt fÃ¼r den KFZ Gebrauch gekauft, da kommt man dann mit 13â¬ weg...


----------



## xTr3Me (1. November 2011)

Ich hab den hier und bin sehr zufrieden:
http://www.voelkner.de/products/161444/Drehmomentschluessel-6-3mm-1-4-6-30n.html

Irgendwo hab ich mal einen Test dazu gelesen nach dem dieser DrehMo um +-2% gegenÃ¼ber den ~100â¬ Modell abweicht. Das ist also mehr als ausreichend genau.. Ã¼ber das abweichende Drehmoment durch verschiedene Gewindereibung usw usf habe ich ja schon mal was geschrieben. Das Resultat davon ist, dass man mit einem DrehMo eh keine absolute Genauigkeit erreichen kann, sondern dass man immer um die +-20% Abweichung hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (1. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kolja_ kennst du vielleicht einen der nix mit ner bikemarke zu tun hat? Könnte man sich vielleicht ein paaar euros sparen


Der ist identisch mit dem von Würth. Ist aber echt sehr zu empfehlen!
Ich hab einen von Proxxon (5-30Nm), der ist auch ok, aber leider gerade für kleine Drehmomente bzw. empfindliche Schraubenköpfe recht unhandlich (man verkantet trotz aufpassen sehr leicht).


----------



## ticris (2. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der ist identisch mit dem von Würth. Ist aber echt sehr zu empfehlen!
> Ich hab einen von Proxxon (5-30Nm), der ist auch ok, aber leider gerade für kleine Drehmomente bzw. empfindliche Schraubenköpfe recht unhandlich (man verkantet trotz aufpassen sehr leicht).



  Produziert werden die Dinger (Syntace, Würth) alle von :
http://www.norbar.com/ModelSL0SteelK...4-product.aspx

z.B. bei stadler kaufbar
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/norbar/norbar-drehmomentschluessel-1-20-nm.html,a13840

als gratis Zugabe zu einem 2 JahresAbo der mountainbike:
http://aboshop.outdoorchannel.de/mountainbike/2-jahresabo/2-jahresabo.html

Kann den Syntace auch absolut empfehlen. Syntace bietet auch eine Neukalibrierung für 20 an.
http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1273


----------



## xTr3Me (2. November 2011)

Die Proxonn Dinger sind auch ziemlich gut, sehe echt keinen Sinn so viel Geld in einen Drehmo zu investieren? Naja jedem das Seine..


----------



## rebirth (7. November 2011)

ganz schön ruhig geworden hier *gg Danke für die Tips übrigens!


----------



## speichenquaeler (7. November 2011)

Ist doch super...die 2011er laufen endlich (lagerproblemfrei) oder sind beim Service in Koblenz...und die 2012er kommen eh erst ab KW18...und damit die Generation 12er Probleme... 

Beste Grüße


----------



## rebirth (7. November 2011)

hehe  
ElSeppo war ma so freundlich und hat ein paar bildchen gemacht vom Coil einbau  DANKE an dieser Stelle! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1010268


----------



## Baddi82 (7. November 2011)

so, ich hab mich jetzt mal durch die letzten 50 Seiten gelesen und bin dann doch ganz froh das ich mir mein 2011 Strive davor gekauft habe  
Bis jetzt kann ich noch keines der genannten Probleme feststellen.. hab mein Strive aber auch erst 1 1/2 Monate (ca. 450km) und bin kurz vor der vollsten Zufriedenheit mit dem Fahrwerk, einzig der RS Monarch macht mir noch ein bisi Kopfzerbrechen... aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie hier bereits von einigen beschrieben *klopfaufholz* 
ich bin sehr gespannt ob sich die von Canyon an den 2012er Modell durchgeführten Optimierungen  spürbar  bemerkbar machen....


----------



## paddy2904 (7. November 2011)

da bin ich auch mal gespannt!!!
ich bin damals von meiner bestellung (2011er modell) zurückgetreten.
ich hatte doch einige bedenken. vielleicht kommt es einem hier im forum auch nur so extrem vor, es werden zu 90% ja nur die negativen punkte aufgetragen...
aber letzte woche ist nun die bestellung für das 2012er esx 9.0 sl rausgegangen!!! 
bin echt mal gespannt!!!! 
aber bis 25kw sind ja noch ein paar tage hin... 

mfg, patrick


----------



## mweber972 (8. November 2011)

@paddy ich werde dir dann in Kw18 berichten wie es sich verhält. Ich hoffe es bleibt bei kw18.                               

Mir ging es auch so, dass ich zwar viele Bedenken hatte nach dem ich hier im Forum gelesen habe. Ich mir aber auch dachte: "Die verkaufen tausende Bikes und bei den wenigsten scheint es massive Probleme zu geben". Kleinigkeiten kann es überall geben. Die habe ich auch bei meinem jetzigen Bike-Dealer. Somit ging gleich nach Veröffentlichung der 2012er die Bestellung raus denn ich habe mittlerweile mit vielen gesprochen die super zufrieden mit dem Service von Canyon sind.

OK, ich komme aus der Nähe von Koblenz und wenn ich ein Problem habe fahre ich hin und regele es vor Ort in einem Gespräch.  

Noch zu meinem Besuch im Canyon Showroom und in der Werkstatt in der Du Dein Bike zum Service, zur Reparatur abgeben kannst.

Es wirkte alle sehr Professional, die Berater/Verkäufer nahmen sich sehr viel Zeit für einen. Allerdings konnten Fragen die speziell auf eine Thema wie die Übersetzung waren, nicht erschöpfend beantwortet werden. Dies gab er aber auch zu und verwies mich an die Werkstatt direkt neben an. Dort konnte dann alles zur meiner Zufriedenheit geklärt werden.

Bei keinem Fahrradhändler wurde ich so "ehrlich" beraten. Das beste war, um ein Beispiel zu nennen, ein Händler einer deutschen Marke dessen Name eigentlich für Tiere die im Wald leben steht.

Der wollte mir doch tatsächlich ein Restpostenbike aus 2011 verkaufen, zu einem vergünstigtem Preis welches schon Teile aus 2012 hätte.

Das Bike war aus seiner Pro Serie. Allerdings hatte er Anbauteile wie die Bremse gegen minderwertige Ware ausgetauscht. Sprich Formula One Bremse getauscht gegen eine 08-15 Bremse von Magura! Weis die genaue Bezeichnung der Magura nicht mehr. Als ich Ihn drauf ansprach kam dann, dass er zufällig noch "eine" Formula One Bremse da hätte und er die gerne montieren könnte! Ich dacht er wolle mich verar...en. Den Preis den er noch für dieses Rad haben wollte nenne ich hier nicht. Da schäm ich mich immer noch fremd ;-)
Das kann es bei Canyon gar nicht geben.

Ein großes Manko gab es dann doch in Koblenz. Die Bikes im Showroom sind echt in keinem guten Zustand. Da könnte man sich wesentlich besser präsentieren. Z.B. war nur an einem Bike (von allen) eine funktionierende Reverb Sattelstütze montiert! Ich meine so etwas kann man ja wieder flott machen. Vor allem wenn die eigene Werkstatt/Fabrik im selben Gebäude ist.


----------



## schwarzerbus (8. November 2011)

Danke an *mweber972* für den Beitrag zunächst.

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Spacereinbau zur Erhöhung des Lenkers?

Ist dies möglich um das Problem mit den auf das Oberrohr anschlagenden Schaltgriffen zu vermeiden? Oder sehe ich das richtig, dass das Kronenrohr der Federgabel dafür ganz einfach zu kurz abgeschnitten wurde?

Wäre top, wenn da jemand drauf antworten kann! 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (8. November 2011)

Geht nicht, der Klemmbereich für den Vorbau wäre dann einfach zu kurz.
Bei Syntace Vorbauten gilt es glaube ich, 2/3 des Klemmbereiches abzudecken und bei den meisten Anderen darf das Schaftrohr(nicht Kronenrohr) der Gabel nicht tiefer als 3mm liegen.


----------



## swoosh999 (8. November 2011)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> Danke an *mweber972* für den Beitrag zunächst.
> 
> Nun zu meiner Frage:
> 
> ...



du hast mehrere möglichkeiten "streiffrei" am oberrohr zu sein:

1. neue gabel kaufen und schafft entsprechend länger lassen - in verbindung mit 15/20mm spacern gewinnst du dann an höhe
2. neue bremsen kaufen (elixir bekommst du nicht drüber)
3. breiteren lenker kaufen mit 30mm rise - gewinnst du ebenfalls an höhe.

wie schon von mir mehrmals hier beschrieben bekommst du die kombi am strive gr. L easton haven bar - avid elixir cr - 10mm spacer nicht streiffrei übers oberrohr bei *vernünftiger* cockpiteinstellung !


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. November 2011)

Es gäbe eine weitere Möglichkeit: einen anderen Vorbau mit geringerer Klemmhöhe kaufen, z. B. Spank Spike. Damit würde man erreichen, dass man mehr Spacer unter den Vorbau kriegt. Den gibt es allerdings nur in sehr kurzen 35mm.

Andere Variante davon: einen Vorbau mit "Rise" kaufen. Da ist die Auswahl wohl größer als bei welchen mit so geringer Klemmhöhe.


----------



## lordpoldy (8. November 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> du hast mehrere möglichkeiten "streiffrei" am oberrohr zu sein:


4. Steuersatz mit Anschlag, ich meine Arcos macht sowas!


----------



## swoosh999 (8. November 2011)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> 4. Steuersatz mit Anschlag, ich meine Arcos macht sowas!



wenn du was findest lass es mich bitte wissen !

für mich wäre das die vernünftigste lösung !


----------



## schwarzerbus (8. November 2011)

danke für eure schnellen antworten!

es wird dann wohl einfach ein neuer lenke rmit einem anständigen rise werden. ich habe wirklich keine lust einen anderen steuersatz zu montieren.

und um ehrlich zu sein finde ich, dass es eine unverschämtheit ist, dass der 100 euro teure easton carbon lenker zu pratisch null prozent zu dem setup passt, weil die xtr schaltgriffe am oberrohr anschlagen. das ist doch wirklich das dümmste überhaupt, dass man dazu noch das gabelrohr zu kurz absägt, als den kunden selbst zu überlassen, wieviele spacer die da drunter packen wollen.

affig ist das.

das ist wirklich das einzige manko an meinem strive bisher. und es kotzt mich an! 

p.s: gäbe es einen nachteil mit einer riserbar im fahrverhalten? ne oder?


----------



## Ember (8. November 2011)

Hallo schwarzerbus, 
habe das Problem mit einem 3 mm Spacer gelöst, bei Easton Haven und Formula ONE mit leidlich steilen Bremshebeln OHNE striven des Oberrohrs  
Hat Südtiroler Trails überstanden, scheint also stabil zu sein
Bild folgt
Gruß Ember


----------



## lordpoldy (8. November 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> wenn du was findest lass es mich bitte wissen !
> 
> für mich wäre das die vernünftigste lösung !




HP

forum


----------



## swoosh999 (8. November 2011)

Ember schrieb:


> Hallo schwarzerbus,
> habe das Problem mit einem 3 mm Spacer gelöst, bei Easton Haven und Formula ONE mit leidlich steilen Bremshebeln OHNE striven des Oberrohrs
> Hat Südtiroler Trails überstanden, scheint also stabil zu sein
> Bild folgt
> Gruß Ember



das entspricht meiner möglichkeit 2:

neue bremse kaufen 

die the one geht drüber, elixir nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerbus (8. November 2011)

danke für eure antworten!

habs jetzt gerade mal ausgemessen so weit es geht.
die xtr schalter würden siche rmit einem weiteren 3mm spacer (zusätzlich zu einem 5mm + einem 10mm spacer) dann wohl übers rohr passen. das problem sind wirklich die druckpunkteisntellungsschrauben richtung bremsleitung. 

ich werde wohl an einer riserbar nicht vorbei kommen, ohne die bremse zu ändern, so wie ich das sehe - darauf hab ich keine lust zumal die formula the one meines erachtens nicht besser ist als die avid elixir cr...

wie nervig...


möchte jemand meinen 2011er easton haven lenker haben? 
handelt sich um dieses gerät hier: 

http://www.hibike.de/artikel/44160233/Easton HAVEN Carbon Lenker.html

preislich würde ich natürlich rücksichtsvoll sein. bei interesse bitte hier im thread melden oder PN! 

danke an alle!


----------



## obmiT (8. November 2011)

5. Ein Schutzaufkleber (wie auf dem Unterrohr) aufkleben und die Bremsen nicht zu fest anziehen.
Ich hab eine im Carbonlook und die ist stabil genug um die Bremse auf dem Lenker zu drehen fals das Rad umklappt.


----------



## swoosh999 (8. November 2011)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> HP
> 
> forum



kurz mal mit acros gesprochen:
es reicht das blocklock oberteil. teile-nr. hab ich in der arbeit und poste ich morgen. dann sollte mit lenkeinschlag die sache vom tisch sein.


----------



## lordpoldy (8. November 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> kurz mal mit acros gesprochen:
> es reicht das blocklock oberteil. teile-nr. hab ich in der arbeit und poste ich morgen. dann sollte mit lenkeinschlag die sache vom tisch sein.



Erfahrung habe ich damit auch nicht, da ich selbst gerne ein Strive hätte.... aber leider keins habe kann ich auch nicht sagen ob das passt.
Ich freue mich aber auf deinen Bericht


----------



## Hiero (8. November 2011)

Hallo,
bei meinem Strive Gr L kratzen die Bremshebel nicht am Oberrohr!!- muss wohl jeder mit seiner Einstellung selber ausprobieren. Ist ja auch kein CC Racer, bei dem die Hebel "vertikal nach unten hängen". Jedenfalls gibt es Lösungen dafür und sollte nicht ein "Nichtkaufgrund" sein.
ciao


----------



## schwarzerbus (9. November 2011)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei meinem Strive Gr L kratzen die Bremshebel nicht am Oberrohr!!- muss wohl jeder mit seiner Einstellung selber ausprobieren. Ist ja auch kein CC Racer, bei dem die Hebel "vertikal nach unten hÃ¤ngen". Jedenfalls gibt es LÃ¶sungen dafÃ¼r und sollte nicht ein "Nichtkaufgrund" sein.
> ciao



Bei einem 3400 â¬ Fahrrad halte ich das AbsÃ¤gen des Steuerrohrs auf ein zu kurzes MaÃ fÃ¼r einen groÃen Fehler!
Leider kann ich im Nachhinein das Rohr nicht mehr verlÃ¤ngern, was zu dem Bremshebelproblem bei meiner Einstellung fÃ¼hrt. Es wÃ¤re einfacher gewesen das Rohr zu kÃ¼rzen, wenn es mir zu lang gewesen wÃ¤re! 

Ãbrigens stehen die Bremshebel nicht senkrecht nach unten sondern in ca. 30Â° WinkelmaÃ, was schon zu viel ist, denn dann kommt die XTR Schaltung ans Oberrohr die unter den Hebeln hÃ¤ngt. Bei ca. 10Â°C WinkelmaÃ der Bremsgriffe passt dann Alles - also XTR Schaltung geht 1-2mm am Rohr vorbei und die Griffe auch.

Das ist einfach uncool fÃ¼r so ein teueres Fahrrad, weil es zeigt, dass es nicht ganz durchdacht wurde. Da lasse ich den Lenker lieber noch 5mm hÃ¶her mit einem Spacer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerbus (9. November 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> 5. Ein Schutzaufkleber (wie auf dem Unterrohr) aufkleben und die Bremsen nicht zu fest anziehen.
> Ich hab eine im Carbonlook und die ist stabil genug um die Bremse auf dem Lenker zu drehen fals das Rad umklappt.




Und so ein Ding steht für mich mal überhaupt nicht zur Debatte!

Nicht bei solch einem Kaufpreis!


----------



## swoosh999 (9. November 2011)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> Bei einem 3400 â¬ Fahrrad halte ich das AbsÃ¤gen des Steuerrohrs auf ein zu kurzes MaÃ fÃ¼r einen groÃen Fehler!
> Leider kann ich im Nachhinein das Rohr nicht mehr verlÃ¤ngern, was zu dem Bremshebelproblem bei meiner Einstellung fÃ¼hrt. Es wÃ¤re einfacher gewesen das Rohr zu kÃ¼rzen, wenn es mir zu lang gewesen wÃ¤re!
> 
> Ãbrigens stehen die Bremshebel nicht senkrecht nach unten sondern in ca. 30Â° WinkelmaÃ, was schon zu viel ist, denn dann kommt die XTR Schaltung ans Oberrohr die unter den Hebeln hÃ¤ngt. Bei ca. 10Â°C WinkelmaÃ der Bremsgriffe passt dann Alles - also XTR Schaltung geht 1-2mm am Rohr vorbei und die Griffe auch.
> ...



hallo,

anbei mail von acros zwecks steuersatz mit lenkanschlag:

"Guten Tag Herr xxxx,

da reicht Ihnen schon lediglich das Steuersatz Oberteil, d.h. Sie mÃ¼ssen keinen kompletten Steuersatz kaufen. Artikelnummer hierfÃ¼r ist die 51.02.605S. VK liegt bei â¬ 68,97 und ist Ã¼ber den deutschen Fachhandel zu beziehen. 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
ACROS Team"

teil ist bestellt, ich werde berichten.
hoffe das somit das problem behoben sein dÃ¼rfte.

ps. ich habe einen 20mm spacer verbaut, da gehen die xtr schaltgriffe drÃ¼ber. die elixir schlÃ¤gt jedoch total an ! meine bremshebel stehen im 40Â° winkel. das ist gerade noch so fahrbar, 45-50Â° wÃ¤ren mir lieber !


----------



## Wobbi (9. November 2011)

@ schwarzerbus

fahre den rahmen in s, hebel sind recht ergonomisch eingestellt und unter dem Vorbau fahre ich 1 spacer mit 5mm --) nichts schlägt an. das selbe bei einem bekannten von mir, der den rahmen in l fährt. entweder haben wir eine dem enduro eher gerecht werdende körperhaltung während des fahrens, oder unsere billigen slx-hebel passen einfach besser zu dem rad!

edit:
es ist ein 10mm spacer!


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. November 2011)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> Bei einem 3400  Fahrrad halte ich das Absägen des Steuerrohrs auf ein zu kurzes Maß für einen großen Fehler!
> [...]
> Das ist einfach uncool für so ein teueres Fahrrad, weil es zeigt, dass es nicht ganz durchdacht wurde. Da lasse ich den Lenker lieber noch 5mm höher mit einem Spacer...


Was hat das denn mit dem Preis des Rads zu tun? Bei dem günstigen Modellen für <2000 ist es genau das Gleiche. Also völliger Schwachsinn, dieses "Argument".  Es gibt unzählige Bikes, bei denen die Abstände genau so sind, kannst ja mal das Forum danach durchsuchen... setz schon mal Kaffee auf!  Canyon verbaut schon seit Jahren 15mm Spacer, das ist bekannt, es steht so auch im Angebot und es ist i. d. R. völlig ausreichend. Canyon liefert die Räder nunmal weitestgehend fahrfertig aus und nicht als Bausatz, an dem man nachträglich noch rumsägen MUSS, bevor man es fahren kann. Wie lange sollen sie den Schaft denn lassen? So, dass man einen 5cm Spacerturm überm Vorbau hat, wenn man gerne eine tiefe Front fährt? 
Ich kann eh nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wie man die Bremsgriffe/Shifter so komisch einstellen kann... das Rad ist doch keine CC-Race Möhre, wo man was-weiß-ich-wie-weit vorne hängt mit dem Körperschwerpunkt. Beim 7er meines Kumpels passt alles und da sind die Griffe nicht irgendwie absurd eingestellt. Er hat sogar noch einen Vorbau montiert, der eine größere Klemmhöhe hat als der originale, der Mittelpunkt der Lenkerklemmung ist also sogar noch tiefer. Er hat allerdings auch einen 745er Lenker montiert, vielleicht liegts u. a. daran.


----------



## swoosh999 (9. November 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> @ schwarzerbus
> 
> fahre den rahmen in s, hebel sind recht ergonomisch eingestellt und unter dem Vorbau fahre ich 1 spacer mit 5mm --) nichts schlägt an. das selbe bei einem bekannten von mir, der den rahmen in l fährt. entweder haben wir eine dem enduro eher gerecht werdende körperhaltung während des fahrens, oder unsere billigen slx-hebel passen einfach besser zu dem rad!
> 
> ...



entspricht ebenfalls möglichkeit 2 - neue bremse kaufen !
schau dir mal alleine die form der slx im gegensatz zur elixir an.
von daher hast du recht, die slx passt besser zum strive.
ob sie allerdings auch im einsatzbereich "enduro" mithalten kann bezweifle ich


----------



## Wobbi (9. November 2011)

neee...ich habe schon die serienmässigen avid elixir 5 und die slx-schaltung verbaut. sry, falls es falsch verstanden worden ist.


----------



## swoosh999 (9. November 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> neee...ich habe schon die serienmässigen avid elixir 5 und die slx-schaltung verbaut. sry, falls es falsch verstanden worden ist.



mmmhh..komisch. die elixir 5 und cr sind ja formgleich.
naja..wenn ich meine bremshebel auf 10° stellen würde streift bei mir auch nix...


----------



## T!ll (9. November 2011)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> Bei ca. 10*°C *Winkelmaß der Bremsgriffe passt dann Alles



Oh, das ist temperaturabhängig?


----------



## swoosh999 (9. November 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Oh, das ist temperaturabhängig?



logisch, bei 10°C ist es zu kalt zum radlfahr´n 
wenn´s dann nur im keller steht kann auch nix schleifen, oder ?


----------



## xTr3Me (9. November 2011)

Ja ist es weil wenn die Temp sinkt dann zieht sich das Metall ja zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiero (9. November 2011)

...dann sind evtl die XTR Hebel schuld ?!?
...oder die Montage der Hebel. Bremsgriff innen-Schaltung aussen?!?


----------



## swoosh999 (9. November 2011)

Hiero schrieb:


> ...dann sind evtl die XTR Hebel schuld ?!?
> ...oder die Montage der Hebel. Bremsgriff innen-Schaltung aussen?!?



nein, schuld ist die elixir.
bremsgriff gehört außen, schaltung innen.


----------



## Hiero (9. November 2011)

Na bei mir streift ja eben nichts am Oberrohr!!!!Und das bei min 30° Neigung! -Aber Bremsgriffe innen montiert!!!!


----------



## Kolja_ (9. November 2011)

Meine Elixir schleift auch nicht am M-Rahmen.


----------



## Schoppaaa (11. November 2011)

Hey leute,
is vll ne blöde frage, aber ich fahr ab und an mal, wenn mich die lust packt zu ner bmx strecke und mach ein paar jumps und da frag ich mich ob da die 160mm Federweg der Lyric nicht eher nachteilig beim absprung sind?
Und falls ja, kann man die federwegsbegrenzung für sowas nutzen oder geht von sowas die gabel kaputt?


----------



## Wobbi (11. November 2011)

Hiero schrieb:


> Na bei mir streift ja eben nichts am Oberrohr!!!!Und das bei min 30° Neigung! -Aber Bremsgriffe innen montiert!!!!



bei mir ähnlich! und wieso man einen bremsgriff (bei ner aktuellen, gut funktionierenden bremse) aussen montieren sollte, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Hiero (11. November 2011)

Genau! Die Bremsgriffmontage richtet sich nach der Position des Zeigefingers, da müssen sich die Schalthebel hinten anstellen!


----------



## swoosh999 (12. November 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> bei mir ähnlich! und wieso man einen bremsgriff (bei ner aktuellen, gut funktionierenden bremse) aussen montieren sollte, ist mir schleierhaft.



was hat die montage des bremsgriffes mit der funktionsfähigkeit mit der bremse zu tun ?


----------



## Wobbi (12. November 2011)

wieso die montage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (12. November 2011)

Außen? Innen? Bahnhof!


----------



## Wobbi (12. November 2011)

weiss vielleicht jemand das gewicht der lyrik rc2dh 2011 (strive 7.0)? würde mir die arbeit des auseinanderbauens ersparen.


----------



## rebirth (12. November 2011)

die? 

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/img/cc/0e/3e/cc0e3ea314bfb9b57f77e4ed100013b05d349362/large_IMG_4268.jpg


----------



## Wobbi (12. November 2011)

glaube nicht, dass es die ist. die rc2dh, die auf dem 2011er strive 7.0 ist, hat ne two step-funktion. habe die gabel leider auch noch nirgends im netz in der konfig. (160mm, dh-kartusche, two-step) gefunden.


----------



## Hardtail94 (12. November 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> was hat die montage des bremsgriffes mit der funktionsfähigkeit mit der bremse zu tun ?



gut funktionierende bremse = mit einem finger bremsen -> innen montieren


weniger gut funktionierende bremse= mit 2 fingern bremsen -> außen montieren.


is bei mir zumindest so. hab an meinem dirt zur zeit ne bremse mit luft, und da brauch ich 2 finder, deshalb ausen
am torque isses bei mir anders rum


----------



## swoosh999 (12. November 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> weiss vielleicht jemand das gewicht der lyrik rc2dh 2011 (strive 7.0)? würde mir die arbeit des auseinanderbauens ersparen.



um die 2400 gramm +/-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (12. November 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> wieso die montage?



wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe machst du die funktionsfähigkeit der bremse von der montageposition der hebel (innen/außen) abhängig, und dies erscheint mir nicht logisch.


----------



## swoosh999 (12. November 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> gut funktionierende bremse = mit einem finger bremsen -> innen montieren
> 
> 
> weniger gut funktionierende bremse= mit 2 fingern bremsen -> außen montieren.
> ...



sry, aber das ist mal völliger quark.
ich hab die elixir auch außen montiert und bremse mit einem finger.
vllt habe ich aber nur total abnormale hände 
die xtr-trigger kann man auch nochmal um 20mm in der horizontalen verstellen, somit sollte für jeden eine passende cockpiteinstellung möglich sein. sogar mit außen montierter bremse und 1-finger-bedienung.


----------



## rebirth (12. November 2011)

kann mal wer bilder posten von innen und außen montierter bremse?


----------



## Wobbi (12. November 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> um die 2400 gramm +/-



thx!

was die montage der bremse innen oder außen angeht, so ist´s der regelfall, dass die bremse aufgrund des verlängerten hebelwegs innen und die schalthebel aussen montiert werden. wenn es mit deinen händen auch anders passt, ohne dass du deine griffposition zum schalten verändern musst, ist´s ok....aber eher selten!


----------



## bloodyludy (13. November 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> thx!
> 
> was die montage der bremse innen oder außen angeht, so ist´s der regelfall, dass die bremse aufgrund des verlängerten hebelwegs innen und die schalthebel aussen montiert werden.




aha, soso.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sram+matchmaker

Besonders bei Reverb andersrum schwierig...

Gerade nochmal gekuckt, geht doch und ist vielleicht keine schlechte Idee den Reverb Drücker weiter innen zu haben.


----------



## Wobbi (13. November 2011)

beim matchmaker habe ich den bremshebel auch innen und den schalter aussen....trotzdem "danke"....


----------



## swoosh999 (13. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> kann mal wer bilder posten von innen und außen montierter bremse?



das ganze thema ließ mir keine ruhe, also mit der freundin ab in den keller 
würde ich die bremse innen montieren, würde ich mit meinem finger gar nicht mehr hinkommen  auch die montage vom remote der reverb innen würde dazu führen sie mit dem daumen nicht mehr zu erreichen wäre.
zum schluß ein bild was die elixir schon mit meinem oberrohr angestellt hat !

ps. die kleine, eingebundene, hand ist die meiner freundin


----------



## siggi985 (13. November 2011)

Mir ist bis jetzt auch nur die Montage wie bei Swoosh999 geläufig, Schaltung innen, Bremse außen. Beim Matchmaker ist es bei mir genauso! Kann mir sonst auch garnicht vorstellen den Zeigefinger an der Bremse zu lassen und dabei mit dem Daumen zu schalten


----------



## Wobbi (13. November 2011)

das sind aber richtig böse einschläge! sehr ärgerlich! ich habe gestern die sache mit den spacern bei mir mal getestet. wenn ich statt des 10mm spacer unter´m vorbau einen mit 5mm verwende, schlägt meine schaltung am oberrohr an. mit 10mm ist alles in ordnung! schaut nur ******** aus....


----------



## rebirth (13. November 2011)

ich habs auch wie Swoosh999 =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiero (13. November 2011)

@swoosh999: Wie sieht es denn an Deiner linken Lenkerseite aus?
 Ist doch logisch, daß wenn der Remote Hebel noch aussen neben der Bremse montiert wird, Bremshebel und Schalthebel nach innen wandern und somit der Schalthebel ans Oberrohr stößt. Was spricht gegen einen Tausch von Remote Hebel und Schalthebel? Welcher wird öfters benutzt?


----------



## bloodyludy (13. November 2011)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Mir ist bis jetzt auch nur die Montage wie bei Swoosh999 geläufig, Schaltung innen, Bremse außen. Beim Matchmaker ist es bei mir genauso! Kann mir sonst auch garnicht vorstellen den Zeigefinger an der Bremse zu lassen und dabei mit dem Daumen zu schalten



Es ginge auch mit Schaltung aussen. Allerdings nur, wenn man den Schaltgriff mit dem alternativen Befestigungsloch am Matchmaker befestigt. Dazu müßte die Madenschraube raus. Damit sollte der Hebel wieder weiter innen liegen.

Bei der XTR sehe ich keine standard-Lösung für das Problem.

Einziger Vorteil: Der Reverb-Hebel wäre "etwas" besser Sturz-geschützt, das Oberrohr wird zumindest bei SRAM-Schaltung nicht profitieren, da meist die Leitungsschraube der Bremse andotzt...


----------



## swoosh999 (13. November 2011)

Hiero schrieb:


> @swoosh999: Wie sieht es denn an Deiner linken Lenkerseite aus?
> Ist doch logisch, daß wenn der Remote Hebel noch aussen neben der Bremse montiert wird, Bremshebel und Schalthebel nach innen wandern und somit der Schalthebel ans Oberrohr stößt. Was spricht gegen einen Tausch von Remote Hebel und Schalthebel? Welcher wird öfters benutzt?



linke seite ist natürlich auch bremse außen/trigger innen.
nochmal zum mitschreiben:
es stoßen nicht die trigger an, sondern die elixir !
würde die bremse weiter nach innen montiert werden, würde sich der sachverhalt verschärfen !
tausch von remonte und trigger ist totaler quark, da man keine chance mehr hätte ihn mit dem daumen zu erreichen ohne die hand vom griff zu nehmen.


----------



## schwarzerbus (13. November 2011)

Montiere ich bei mir die XTR Schalter außen und Bremshebel innen passt es immer noch nicht vernünftig. Außerdem sind dann die Schaltzüge zu kurz bei Volleinschlag...

Alles totaler Mist...

Ich versuche es jetzt nochmla mit einem weiteren 3mm Spacer. Viel mehr Überstand als dann vorhanden darf der Vorbau ja sicher nicht haben...


----------



## siggi985 (13. November 2011)

Stell doch die Hebelweite mal weng nach innen?


----------



## schwarzerbus (13. November 2011)

bitte was soll ich machen?


----------



## siggi985 (13. November 2011)

Sry war für Swoosh999 ;-)


----------



## schwarzerbus (13. November 2011)

also bei mir stoßen de xtr schalter an, nur nochmal zur info. und die bremse ist außen montiert, wie ausgeliefert.

ich bleibe dabei:

es ist eine zumutung das rad so auszuliefern. ich denke, dass ich für das geld verlangen kann, dass ich bei einem vollen lenkeinschlag bei einer vernünftigen brems und schaltehbelstellung nicht den rahmen berühre.


----------



## siggi985 (13. November 2011)

Aso, bei Swoosh999 wars ja die Elixir soweit ich das gelesen hab. Ich würde das auch nicht hinnehmen, finde 10mm Spacer eh zu wenig. Lieber erstmal werksseitig 20mm montieren und wenn zu hoch ist kanns der Kunde ja selber noch umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerbus (13. November 2011)

sehe ich ganz genauso. bei mir ist es übrigens ein 10mm + 1 5mm spacer. hast du etwa ein anderes setup??? du hast doch dasselbe bike?!

ich habe rahmengröße L, vielleicht liegt es ja daran???


----------



## siggi985 (13. November 2011)

Ich selber warte noch auf mein 2012er nachdem mir das 2011er noch zuviele "Probleme" hatte ;-) Weiss nur von nem Freund das er nen 10mm Spacer hat und gerade so übers Oberrohr kommt bei Größe L. Die Vorbaulänge usw. spielt aber ja auch noch ne Rolle falls da was vom Original abgeändert wurde!


----------



## bloodyludy (13. November 2011)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> also bei mir stoßen de xtr schalter an



Es gäbe da eine Lösung (sofern das Lochbild passt):
Hope Matchmaker
http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemid=SPG302&tab=specification

Zwar wäre eine Höhenverstellung nur noch zusammen mit dem Bremsgriff möglich, aber die Hebel könnten aussen angebracht werden und evtl. der Reverb hebel am Platz bleiben.


----------



## bloodyludy (13. November 2011)

Da ich eh grad hier bin und mein Bike nach Grobreinigung im Wohnzimmer steht:

Durch ein kleines Teil kann man die Hammerschmidt um einiges Tourentauglicher machen: 
Hammerschmidt "Mud Claw", Ersatzteilnummer *00.6315.005.000*, 5â¬ inkl. Schrauben












Ich habe das Teil installiert, nachdem sich mir zig mal die Hammerschmidt mit Gras und Dreck zugesetzt hat, die Kette rutschte und schlieÃlich die FeFÃ¼ abgesprengt wurde.

Ein bischen Feil- und Schleifarbeit ist zwar nÃ¶tig und am besten Linsenkopfschrauben, aber das Teil funktioniert, wie man sieht.


----------



## swoosh999 (14. November 2011)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Stell doch die Hebelweite mal weng nach innen?



bringt doch auch nix !
es stößt ja auch die gummiabdeckung mit der darunter liegenden mutter (vor der druckpunkteinstellung) von der elixir an und nicht die hebel !


----------



## swoosh999 (14. November 2011)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> Montiere ich bei mir die XTR Schalter außen und Bremshebel innen passt es immer noch nicht vernünftig. Außerdem sind dann die Schaltzüge zu kurz bei Volleinschlag...
> 
> Alles totaler Mist...
> 
> Ich versuche es jetzt nochmla mit einem weiteren 3mm Spacer. Viel mehr Überstand als dann vorhanden darf der Vorbau ja sicher nicht haben...



ich fahr mit 20mm spacer, 10mm waren glaub "serie"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerbus (14. November 2011)

Bei mir ist "Serie" ein 5mm + 10mm Spacer...

Würfel die bei Canyon darum, welche Spacer man bekommt, oder was?


----------



## Wobbi (14. November 2011)

hatte auch 10mm "serie". hat vermutlich mit der rahmenhöhe zu tun?


----------



## Wobbi (14. November 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> anbei mail von acros zwecks steuersatz mit lenkanschlag:
> 
> ...


 
ist der anschlag schon vor´m we bei dir eingegangen? würde mich interessieren, wie´s funktioniert.


----------



## swoosh999 (14. November 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> ist der anschlag schon vor´m we bei dir eingegangen? würde mich interessieren, wie´s funktioniert.



nö. ledier nicht.
sobald ich ihn drin habe werde ich berichten.


----------



## rebirth (14. November 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Ein bischen Feil- und Schleifarbeit ist zwar nötig



Hi, wieso Feilarbeit? Ich denk das teil ist für die Hammerschmidt gebaut? 

Grüße


----------



## bloodyludy (14. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hi, wieso Feilarbeit? Ich denk das teil ist für die Hammerschmidt gebaut?
> Grüße



Ja ist es, aber leider bauen die Kettenstreben so dick auf, dass kaum Platz zwischen Hammerschmidt und Strebe bleibt. Dort verfängt sich auch der meiste Schmutz.

Damit man zum schrauben hinkommt, musste ich den Dämpferdruck ablassen, und einschieben. Beim Ausfedern drückten sich dann die Schrauben in die Strebe. Unschön, also aufpassen.


----------



## rebirth (14. November 2011)

gut zu wissen. danke


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. November 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> weiss vielleicht jemand das gewicht der lyrik rc2dh 2011 (strive 7.0)? würde mir die arbeit des auseinanderbauens ersparen.


Die offizielle Angabe von 2435g sollte ziemlich genau hinkommen.




swoosh999 schrieb:


> das ganze thema ließ mir keine ruhe, also mit der freundin ab in den keller
> würde ich die bremse innen montieren, würde ich mit meinem finger gar nicht mehr hinkommen


Ach du Schei$$e, kannst du so fahren?  Hätte ich die Bremshebel so stehen würde mein Zeigefinger in der Mitte des Hebels oder noch weiter innen liegen...! Also für mich müssten die Hebel mindestens 3cm weiter nach außen. Und ich hatte vor den Matchmakern die Shifter trotzdem innen, allerdings auf der äußeren Position. (Beispielbild)




Wobbi schrieb:


> hatte auch 10mm "serie". hat vermutlich mit der rahmenhöhe zu tun?


War 2011 vermutlich so. 2012 haben wohl alle Größen nur noch 2 x 5mm (lt. Website).


----------



## Wobbi (15. November 2011)

danke


----------



## swoosh999 (15. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ach du Schei$$e, kannst du so fahren?  Hätte ich die Bremshebel so stehen würde mein Zeigefinger in der Mitte des Hebels oder noch weiter innen liegen...! Also für mich müssten die Hebel mindestens 3cm weiter nach außen. Und ich hatte vor den Matchmakern die Shifter trotzdem innen, allerdings auf der äußeren Position. (Beispielbild)



du hast ja auch ne hope 
hebel noch weiter nach außen? um 3cm? dazu müsste ich ja dann die griffe abmontieren 
denke du meinst weiter nach innen, oder?
dies hätte aber folgendes zur folge:
- ich könnte die bremse nicht mehr bedienen
(sieht man gut auf dem bild wo mein finger in einer flucht steht und ziemlich am ende des bremshebels ist)
- je weiter nach innen die bremse rückt desto eher stoßen die bremsen ans oberrohr
- das ist genau der der punkt warum "schwarzerbus" und ich mich so aufregen..man muss kompromisse eingehen bei diesem schwei$ hydroforming !

bei gelegenheit mache ich extra mal ein vid für dich 

zum glück ist der winter nahe und der umbau im vollen gange:
- steuersatz mit lenkanschlag
- breiterer lenker
- neue gabel, die ich dann so kürzen kann das es passt !
- neue bremsen

dann sollte diese thema entgültig vom tisch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (15. November 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> ..man muss kompromisse eingehen bei diesem schwei$ hydroforming !



Das Problem hatte ich beim AM ohne Hydroforming aber auch schon.
Es kam wie es kommen musste, ein schön fetter Kratzer im Oberrohr nach einem Sturz


----------



## rebirth (15. November 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> neue gabel



welche baust denn ein? 

Grüße


----------



## swoosh999 (15. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> welche baust denn ein?
> 
> Grüße



vor kurzen hatte ich mir ne lyrik u-turn bestellt, die ich aber aufgrund zu langer lieferzeit wieder storniert habe.
vllt nichtmal so schlecht da ich jetzt mehr zur VAN tendiere,..oder doch vllt. doch ne lyrik coil oder doch solo air?
ich weiß es noch nicht, ne absenkung brauch ich jedenfalls nicht mehr.
vllt. wird´s ne bos deville, da schrenkt mich aber das design ab.
im auge habe ich auch noch ne mz 55 micro ti.
nächstes jahr kann ich dir mehr erzählen


----------



## Wobbi (15. November 2011)

du scheinst dir ja schon recht sicher zu sein!


----------



## rebirth (15. November 2011)

bos deville


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. November 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> du hast ja auch ne hope


Was hat das mit der Hope zu tun?  Auf dem Beispielbild ist auch noch die The One drauf, die war genau so eingestellt. OK, mit der Hope hat man einige Vorteile, die andere nicht haben... u. a. kann man den Hebelweg extrem kurz einstellen und den Druckpunkt so sehr nah am Lenker haben, weshalb man natürlich auch die Hebel in Grundstellung schon angenehm nah am Lenker hat. Wobei... bei dir schlägt nicht der Hebel an, sondern die Druckpunktverstellung...?




swoosh999 schrieb:


> hebel noch weiter nach außen? um 3cm? dazu müsste ich ja dann die griffe abmontieren
> denke du meinst weiter nach innen, oder?


Ups...  ich meinte das andere außen...  INNEN, richtig! 




swoosh999 schrieb:


> dies hätte aber folgendes zur folge:
> - ich könnte die bremse nicht mehr bedienen
> (sieht man gut auf dem bild wo mein finger in einer flucht steht und ziemlich am ende des bremshebels ist)
> - je weiter nach innen die bremse rückt desto eher stoßen die bremsen ans oberrohr
> - das ist genau der der punkt warum "schwarzerbus" und ich mich so aufregen..man muss kompromisse eingehen bei diesem schwei$ hydroforming !


Klar, bei so Sachen gehen die individuellen Vorlieben u. U. sehr weit auseinander.
Dass Canyon dem Rahmen *wegen dem schwachsinnigen schei$$ FLASCHENHALTER (!!!)* so dermaßen verbiegen musste hab ich schon von Anfang an für einen schlechten Witz gehalten.  Das ist eigentlich so ein typisches "Feature" für LV301 Fahrer 
BTW: mein alter Hardtailrahmen (jetzt als Straßenrad aufgebaut) hat schnurgerade Rohre und da stoßen auch die Bremsgriffe ans Oberrohr - ist aber etwas anderes bei einem 63cm Lenker und recht steilen V-Brake Griffen 




swoosh999 schrieb:


> bei gelegenheit mache ich extra mal ein vid für dich


Musst du nicht, ich glaub dir schon, dass das so ist, wie du es hier schilderst 




swoosh999 schrieb:


> zum glück ist der winter nahe und der umbau im vollen gange:
> - steuersatz mit lenkanschlag
> - breiterer lenker
> - neue gabel, die ich dann so kürzen kann das es passt !
> ...


WOW, gleich 4 Maßnahmen auf ein Mal, wovon mindestens 3 jeweils alleine schon ausreichen würden... das hat einen Beigeschmack von Kanonenbeschuss auf Spatzen 




rebirth schrieb:


> bos deville


Mit Ausnahme der Wotan die hässlichste Gabel in dem Segment, die es gibt. Und nebenbei auch die meist gehypteste...


----------



## xTr3Me (16. November 2011)

Von der Deville bin ich mittlerweile abgekommen. Das geringe Gewicht wird durch eine sehr niedrige Steifigkeit der Konstruktion erkauft. Frag mal einen Devillefahrer wie stark sich die Gabel bei Belastung verbiegt. Lustig ist es zudem, dass BOS die geringe Steifigkeit als Feature verkauft


----------



## rebirth (16. November 2011)

Mir gings nur ums design


----------



## swoosh999 (16. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Mir gings nur ums design



passt zu meinem braunen bike nicht so ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (16. November 2011)

hatte die deville auch mal in´s auge gefasst,aber nach einigen aussagen über die steifigkeit bin ich davon ab. wobei das gewicht und das trc schon reizen!^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. November 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das geringe Gewicht wird durch eine sehr niedrige Steifigkeit der Konstruktion erkauft. Frag mal einen Devillefahrer wie stark sich die Gabel bei Belastung verbiegt. Lustig ist es zudem, dass BOS die geringe Steifigkeit als Feature verkauft


Ein *gewisser* Flex ist ja ok, z. B. im Hinterbau eines Hardtails, aber NICHT in der Gabel  Vor allem nicht, wenn man spürt, wie das Casting beim Bremsen in die Knie geht. Demnach wären ja Doppelbrückengabeln völliger Schwachsinn, weil einen anderen nennenswerten Vorteil außer der Steifigkeit haben die ja nicht... 
Meine gute alte Manitou Nixon wiegt auch nur 2,07kg bei ursprünglichen 160mm und die flext auch kein Bisschen  Wäre auch eine perfekte Gabel fürs Strive, echt eine Schande, dass sie die nicht mehr bauen und nun auch schon lange gar nix mehr im EN/FR Sektor im Programm haben 




rebirth schrieb:


> Mir gings nur ums design


Was meinst du genau - die hässliche Krone, die hässliche Brücke, die hässlichen Aufkleber oder das hässliche Weiß, das noch darunter rauskuckt?  (nicht zu ernst nehmen )


----------



## swoosh999 (16. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der Hope zu tun?  Auf dem Beispielbild ist auch noch die The One drauf, die war genau so eingestellt. OK, mit der Hope hat man einige Vorteile, die andere nicht haben... u. a. kann man den Hebelweg extrem kurz einstellen und den Druckpunkt so sehr nah am Lenker haben, weshalb man natürlich auch die Hebel in Grundstellung schon angenehm nah am Lenker hat. Wobei... bei dir schlägt nicht der Hebel an, sondern die Druckpunktverstellung...?



ziehen wir die sache mal anders herum auf:
ich hab hier noch einen alten formula RX hebel rumliegen.
wenn ich diesen montiere, rate mal was dann passiert? 
NIX ! Es schleift nix am Oberrohr !

somit hat die formgebung der bremse schon einiges damit zu tun.
und die hope kommt eben der formula formmäßig näher als an die avid´s 

hätte canyon alle strives mit der the one ausgestattet wären wir jetzt alle glücklicher und zufriedener


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. November 2011)

Achso, jetzt hab ichs geblickt... dachte, es hätte was mit der Hope ansich zu tun, nicht mit der Tatsache, dass es keine Elixir ist


----------



## Kizou (18. November 2011)

wird das ESX 9.0 tubeless ausgeliefert ?


----------



## swoosh999 (18. November 2011)

Kizou schrieb:


> wird das ESX 9.0 tubeless ausgeliefert ?



kein canyon wird tl ausgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (18. November 2011)

Fahrt in tl? Erfahrungen? Vor/Nachteile? Will die CB auch tl fahren später


----------



## T!ll (18. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ein *gewisser* Flex ist ja ok, z. B. im Hinterbau eines Hardtails, aber NICHT in der Gabel  Vor allem nicht, wenn man spürt, wie das Casting beim Bremsen in die Knie geht.



Bist du die Deville schonmal gefahren?


----------



## swoosh999 (18. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Fahrt in tl? Erfahrungen? Vor/Nachteile? Will die CB auch tl fahren später



jup, ich find´s top !
kannst weniger druck fahren und bist durchschlagsfrei (snakebite).
2x hat mich die milch gerettet (1 dorn/ 1x nagel)..bei letzten mal
hatte die milch keine chance mehr, weil zu alt. sprich schön alle 3 monate nachfüllen, dann passiert auch nix.

nen schlauch sollte man aber trotzdem immer dabei haben


----------



## xTr3Me (18. November 2011)

Smubob schrieb:


> weil einen anderen nennenswerten Vorteil außer der Steifigkeit haben die ja nicht...



Doch, schaut geil aus


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. November 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Bist du die Deville schonmal gefahren?


Nope. Aber ich bin schon sehr viele andere Gabeln gefahren und mein Fazit daraus war: je steifer desto gut. Das mit dem Verwinden unter Bremskräften war eher nur als Extrembeispiel (a la Upside-Down Gabel) gemeint und nicht auf doe Deville bezogen.




xTr3Me schrieb:


> Doch, schaut geil aus


Leg mal den Kopf in den Nacken und halt still.....


**KLATSCH**


----------



## Kizou (18. November 2011)

ich bin mein square in TL gefahren und fand den Grip einfach genial.
Square geklaut, Strive bestellt !


----------



## Kolja_ (19. November 2011)

Hiho!

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass der sichtbare Teil der Tauchrohre bei meiner Lyrik nur 147mm lang ist in voll ausgefahrenem Zustand. Bei eigentlich 160mm Federweg kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so richtig ist?

Kennt jemand das Phänomen oder eine Lösung?

Danke und Gruß
Kolja


----------



## Skoalman (19. November 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Hiho!
> 
> Habe gerade festgestellt, dass der sichtbare Teil der Tauchrohre bei meiner Lyrik nur 147mm lang ist in voll ausgefahrenem Zustand. Bei eigentlich 160mm Federweg kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so richtig ist?
> 
> ...


Wohl ein Defekt am 2-Step-System, was ja sehr oft vorkommt. Bei meiner 160er SoloAir misst der sichtbare Teil der *Stand*rohre knapp 165mm.


----------



## siggi985 (19. November 2011)

@smubob: 
Kann ich so nicht bestätigen! Nee weniger steife Gabel kann wesentlich besser dem Gelände folgen und zusätzlich "mitarbeiten", als extrem Beispiel kann man da Boxxer vs. Fox 40 nehmen!  Den Unterschied merkt man aber eh erst beim häteren Einsatz was beim Strive ja selten vorkommt


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. November 2011)

siggi985 schrieb:


> @smubob:
> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen! Nee weniger steife Gabel kann wesentlich besser dem Gelände folgen und zusätzlich "mitarbeiten", als extrem Beispiel kann man da Boxxer vs. Fox 40 nehmen!  Den Unterschied merkt man aber eh erst beim häteren Einsatz was beim Strive ja selten vorkommt




Sorry aber das ist außerordentlich haltloser Quatsch...das widerspricht JEDER fahrwerkstechnischer Konstruktion...

Besten Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skoalman (19. November 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist außerordentlich haltloser Quatsch...das widerspricht JEDER fahrwerkstechnischer Konstruktion...
> 
> Besten Gruß


Absolut nicht. 
Gerade bei USD-Gabeln wird die bauartbedingte geringe seitliche Steifigkeit von den meisten Fahrern als Vorteil empfunden. Das Vorderrad kann sich durch den Flex in gewissem Ausmass selbst seinen Weg durch das Gelände suchen, was einiges an Nervosität aus dem Fahrverhalten nimmt.


----------



## siggi985 (19. November 2011)

Probiers aus, am besten in nem Steinfeld ;-) Bei extrem steifen Rahmen ist es das gleiche, wenn der Hinterbau nicht flexen kann bügelt man einfach sehr undynamisch über alles drüber und das Rad "findet" nicht wirklich seinen weg... Ob es irgendwelchen Konstruktionen entspricht ist mir außerordentlich ...egal,  mag sein das Enduro/CC Piloten das anders wahrnehmen da man unter anderen Bedingungen fährt als im DH ;-)


----------



## swoosh999 (19. November 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Es gäbe da eine Lösung (sofern das Lochbild passt):
> Hope Matchmaker
> http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemid=SPG302&tab=specification
> 
> Zwar wäre eine Höhenverstellung nur noch zusammen mit dem Bremsgriff möglich, aber die Hebel könnten aussen angebracht werden und evtl. der Reverb hebel am Platz bleiben.



habe die hope matchmaker eben montiert.
passen zu 99% - die minimale abweichung vom lochbild ist kein problem.
endlich ne möglichkeit avid + xtr zusammen an einer schelle zu montieren !

großen dank an bloody für den tip 

allerdings lösen die mein streifproblem am oberrohr auch nicht.
nächste woche wird der steuersatz mit anschlag verbau dann sollte ruhe sein.


----------



## derth (19. November 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> habe die hope matchmaker eben montiert.
> passen zu 99% - die minimale abweichung vom lochbild ist kein problem.
> endlich ne möglichkeit avid + xtr zusammen an einer schelle zu montieren !
> 
> ...



Bedetet ihr habt die Hope-Matchmaker (Tech??) mit den Avid-Hebeln kombinieren können und die XT-Shifter dran? Das passt?
Der Tip ist interessant, ein Bild von der "Komposition" wäre schön.

Sowas schwebte mir auch vor (allerdings nicht wegen der 
Lenkwinkelproblematik).
Ich warte eigentlich bis Trickstuff in die Puschen kommt :

http://trickstuff.de/de/products/clapton_KL.php

Der Clapton ist eigentlich eine zweiteilige Schelle für die Shifter. Dazu gibt es unterschieldiche "Ausleger" für die verschiedenen Shifter. Und diese Ausleger sollen jeweils auch an die Matchmaker passen. (den Clapton braucht man also nicht) Bisher ist aber nur XTR bestellbar.

Kurios: Beide Shifter stehen bei mir in ziemlich gleichem Winkel. Einschlag nach rechts: 2mm Luft, einschlag nach links: ca 1mm Überdeckung  

LG
   derTH


----------



## Frypan (19. November 2011)

Die Trickstuff Teile sind halt echt kein Schnäppchen...

Such mal im Forum, da gibts nen eigenen Thread zu dem Thema XT mit Hope MM


----------



## swoosh999 (19. November 2011)

derth schrieb:


> Bedetet ihr habt die Hope-Matchmaker (Tech??) mit den Avid-Hebeln kombinieren können und die XT-Shifter dran? Das passt?
> Der Tip ist interessant, ein Bild von der "Komposition" wäre schön.
> 
> Sowas schwebte mir auch vor (allerdings nicht wegen der
> ...



jup, bedeutet ich habe die HOPE matchmaker TECH mit der elixir cr kombiniert 
sollte somit auch für jede andere elixir (5/7/R) funktionieren.

ich hab allerdings die sl-m980 xtr trigger, mit den XT geht es auch:
http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...ixir-juicy-shimano-shifters-w-pic-726975.html

dafür ist aber dann eben ein anderer HOPE MM von nöten.

ps. ich hab die dinger natürlich in black  bild kommt noch...

die clapton sind bei bike-components bestellbar, schelle+xtr ausleger um die 85  
daher sind die schon gestorben bevor ich sie ins auge gefasst habe 

wenn du über- und unterdeckung am oberrohr hast sind entweder die trigger doch nicht im selben winkel oder der lenker krumm


----------



## derth (19. November 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> jup, bedeutet ich habe die HOPE matchmaker TECH mit der elixir cr kombiniert
> sollte somit auch fÃ¼r jede andere elixir (5/7/R) funktionieren.
> 
> ich hab allerdings die sl-m980 xtr trigger, mit den XT geht es auch:
> ...



Tja, oder im schlechtesten Fall das Steuerrohr ;-) Ich werd das mal checken.

Wie gesagt braucht man den eigentlichen Clapton nicht, nur den Ausleger (35â¬) und den Matchmaker von Avid (17 - 25â¬), also wÃ¤ren es nur 52 - 60â¬ fÃ¼r den Umbau....
Da wÃ¤re das Teil von Hope doch preislich gÃ¼nstger.


----------



## dropomat (20. November 2011)

dropomat schrieb:


> Bei meinem Strive 7.0 tritt derselbe Effekt auf. Es klackt ausserdem metallisach wenn man das Hinterrad aus 10 cm Höhe einfach fallen lässt oder über Wurzelteppiche fährt, d.h. viele kleien Schläge kurz hintereinander. Ich tippe auf ein defektes Lager.
> 
> Ich habe gestern eine Supportanfrage aufgemacht.



Das Strive habe ich diese Woche aus der Reperatur von CANYON wieder abgeholt. Fazit: 270 Grad Box getauscht und der Rock Shox Monarch Dämpfer wurde zum Hersteller eingesendet.

Jetzt habe ich einen FOX RP23 leihweise für die Übergangszeit verbaut. Ich muss sagen, dass der FOX um Längen besser anspricht. Der Rock Shox wirkt auf mich total überdämpft.


----------



## derth (20. November 2011)

dropomat schrieb:


> Das Strive habe ich diese Woche aus der Reperatur von CANYON wieder abgeholt. Fazit: 270 Grad Box getauscht und der Rock Shox Monarch Dämpfer wurde zum Hersteller eingesendet.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich einen FOX RP23 leihweise für die Übergangszeit verbaut. Ich muss sagen, dass der FOX um Längen besser anspricht. Der Rock Shox wirkt auf mich total überdämpft.



Viele behaupten das Gegenteil, der Monarch würde "durchrauschen" weil zu wenig gedämpft.
Tatsächlich nutzt das Strive recht viel Hub aus würde ich sagen, ist halt Geschmackssache.

LG
   derTH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwed1 (20. November 2011)

Servus,

ist bei euren Strives die Lackqualität auch so beschissen. Bei jedem Stein der an den Rahmen kommt, bleit ein Steischlag zurück. Schaut echt schon übel aus. Das kenn ich von meinen anderen Bikes so nicht. Hab das 7.0 in gold.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## fanatikz (20. November 2011)

derth schrieb:


> Tja, oder im schlechtesten Fall das Steuerrohr ;-) Ich werd das mal checken.
> 
> Wie gesagt braucht man den eigentlichen Clapton nicht, nur den Ausleger (35) und den Matchmaker von Avid (17 - 25), also wären es nur 52 - 60 für den Umbau....
> Da wäre das Teil von Hope doch preislich günstger.



Hi, ich bin auch grad am Grübeln, wie ich am besten Elixir7 mit xt shiftern zusammen bekomm, da ich das bike erst 2012 bekomm meine Frage an euch, wie ist das eigentlich mit den Befestigungen geregelt?
Wenn man die pics der 2012er Bremse anschaut, ist die immer mit der Scharnierklemme befestigt 
im .pdf http://media.canyon.com/download/manuals/MTB_Brakes_Shifters.pdf 
werd ich auch nicht schlauer...
Sind da die 2teiligen klemmen überhaupt noch vorhanden?


----------



## xTr3Me (20. November 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ist bei euren Strives die Lackqualität auch so beschissen. Bei jedem Stein der an den Rahmen kommt, bleit ein Steischlag zurück. Schaut echt schon übel aus. Das kenn ich von meinen anderen Bikes so nicht. Hab das 7.0 in gold.
> 
> Gruß Schwed



Das Problem gibts bei Lackierungen so gut wie immer, egal ob Canyon oder sonstwer..


----------



## DiHo (20. November 2011)

Hallo Leute

  Soeben von einer Tour zurück.

  Hier mal meine Eindrücke über das Strive 7.0
  Gelungenes Fahrrad für den Einsatz als Enduro Bike.
  Hauptsächlich fahre ich Touren um die 40-50 km im Pfälzerwald (Neustadter Raum)
  Dort gibt es vom breiten Forstweg bis zum verblockten Singeltrail alle möglichen Touren.
  (Hohe loog über Franzosenkuppe nach Neustadt oder vom Weinbiet über Bergstein zur Wolfsburg oder die Downhill Strecke vom Weinbiet, wer die Strecken kennt weis wovon ich rede).
  Treppen, Steilstufen 20-30cm, leichte Sprünge über 2 bis 4 Stufen und viel Felsiges verblocktes Terrain.
  Meine Settings sind bei ca. 95 KG fahrfertig auf der Lyrik 70 Psi und auf dem Monarch 200 Psi.
  Zugstufe vorne auf 4 Druckstufe 3 und lowspeed auf 2, wenns ruppiger wird erhöhe ich das ganze um zwei Klicks. Hinten Zugstufe auf 1 bis 3 (der Monarch ist meiner Meinung nach, von Hause aus ziemlich straff. )
  Beim Monarch habe ich die Luftkammer mit dem Tuningsatz reduziert (mit den roten Gummiringen die High Volumen Kammer ausgefüllt).
  Federverhalten bleibt ziemlich gleich bis auf eine höhere Endprogression (habe nach Sprüngen über drei Stufen noch ca. 12mm Restfederweg direkt am Dämpfer beim Gummiring gemessen).
  Mein Fazit: Super Enduro Bike (ideal für Touren bergauf und auch gerne ruppig bergab auch ruhig mit kleinen Sprüngen, wer größere Sprünge und nur im Bikepark fährt sollte dann zu Torque greifen).
  Nächstes Frühjahr kommt noch eine Vario Stütze dran 

  Grüße aus dem Pfälzer Wald


----------



## Frypan (20. November 2011)

@DiHo:

Sehr schön, da können wir ja mal zusammen ausfahren wenn mein Bike aus Koblenz zurück is


----------



## derth (20. November 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ist bei euren Strives die Lackqualität auch so beschissen. Bei jedem Stein der an den Rahmen kommt, bleit ein Steischlag zurück. Schaut echt schon übel aus. Das kenn ich von meinen anderen Bikes so nicht. Hab das 7.0 in gold.
> 
> Gruß Schwed



Ja, meine erfahrungen bisher mit lackierten Bikes sind auch nicht überragend, aber quer durch verschiedene Marken.
Abhilfe bringt u.U. selbstklebende Klarsichtfolie (bitte was Gescheites), Das strive ist da ja eigentlich vorbildlich Ausgerüstet.
Metallic/Mineral/FlipFlop usw. gehen halt nur mit Lack

Stufe besser sind Pulverbeschichtungen. Mein Centurion hat nach mehr als 10 Jahren einsatz zuwar auch Macken, aber die halten sich echt in Grenzen.  Steinbeschuss macht da eigentlich nichts aus.

Deutlich besser sind da die anodisierten bzw. eloxierten Teile oder Rahmen. Da kommen dann nur noch "Schürfwunden" rein, also wenn man direkt an Etwas vorbeischrammt. Schaut euch mal n alten GT-Rahmen z.B. an, die sind oft noch Top. Ist optisch halt was anderes wie Lack oder Pulver.
Manche Eloxalfarben können zwar nach ner Zeit ausbleichen/verfärben, aber das ist mittlerweile die große Ausnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolja_ (21. November 2011)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Wohl ein Defekt am 2-Step-System, was ja sehr oft vorkommt. Bei meiner 160er SoloAir misst der sichtbare Teil der *Stand*rohre knapp 165mm.


Danke für die Info! 
Habe das auch mehrfach im Netz gelesen, werde heute bei Canyon anrufen und die Gabel reklamieren. Ärgerlich, mein zweiter Defekt am 2. RockShox-Teil. Naja, nich zu ändern... abwarten. 

Edit: Gabel muss eingeschickt werden. Hoffentlich gehts schnell...


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. November 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Habe gerade festgestellt, dass der sichtbare Teil der Tauchrohre bei meiner Lyrik nur 147mm lang ist in voll ausgefahrenem Zustand. Bei eigentlich 160mm Federweg kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so richtig ist?
> 
> Kennt jemand das Phänomen oder eine Lösung?


Hast du mal kontrolliert, ob der 2-Step Drehknopf noch richtig sitzt? Ein Kumpel hatte das Problem, dass sich der bei ihm gelockert und etwas verdreht hatte, woraufhin die Gabel nicht mehr richtig raus kam, weil der Hebel sich nicht mehr komplett an seine Endposition drehen konnte.
Generell kann das aber schon ein 2-Step Defekt sein, wäre ein typisches Fehlerbild. Allerdings sind die Gabeln ab Mj. 2010 "eigentlich" sehr zuverlässig geworden...




siggi985 schrieb:


> @smubob:
> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen! Nee weniger steife Gabel kann wesentlich besser dem Gelände folgen und zusätzlich "mitarbeiten", als extrem Beispiel kann man da Boxxer vs. Fox 40 nehmen!  Den Unterschied merkt man aber eh erst beim häteren Einsatz was beim Strive ja selten vorkommt


Ist vielleicht einerseits auch Ansichtsache, andererseits halte ich es für nachgeplapperte Werbespruche von BOS oder Manitou, die ich wiederum für völligen Schwachsinn halte, weil sie technische Defizite als Feature verkaufen. Meinen selbst er*fahr*enen Erfahrungen  nach ist es viel angenehmer und kraftschonender, mit einer steifen Gabel unterwegs zu sein, ganz besonders im extrem ruppigen/verblockten Gelände (Stein-/Wurzelfeld, insbesondere Schrägbelastungen) oder wenn es schneller zur Sache geht. Wäre dem nicht so, würden alle Fahrer im Worldcup Singlecrown- oder lumpige Upside-Down Gabeln fahren.  Spurtreue, Lenkpräzision, Bremssteifigkeit - das alles hängt sehr direkt mit einer steifen Gabel zusammen. Wenn man einen gewissen Flex haben will, sollte man den mMn eher über entsprechende Speichen im Laufrad errreichen, nicht über eine weiche Gabel.
Zu deinem Beispiel: eine Boxxer ist für mich steif (genug) und eine 40 ist ein unnötig schwerer und wuchtiger Klumpen, den ich allein deshalb schon nicht fahren würde.  Daher habe ich diesen Vergleich auch nicht.
Eine USD-Gabel könnte ich nie im Leben fahren - zumindest nicht, wenn sie so weich ist, wie z. B. eine Dorado - im Motorradbereich ist das ja durchaus etwas anderes. Ich finde, das fühlt sich grauenhaft an und vermittelt ein Gefühl von Unsicherheit. Sicher alles irgendwo Geschmacks- und Gewohnheitssache, aber meins ists nicht und nachvollziehen kann ichs erstrecht nicht...


----------



## speichenquaeler (21. November 2011)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Absolut nicht.
> Gerade bei USD-Gabeln wird die bauartbedingte geringe seitliche Steifigkeit von den meisten Fahrern als Vorteil empfunden. Das Vorderrad kann sich durch den Flex in gewissem Ausmass selbst seinen Weg durch das Gelände suchen, was einiges an Nervosität aus dem Fahrverhalten nimmt.




Sorry...auch hier...aber das ist, egal wie oft man es nachbetet Quark...

Die Gabel an einem MTB oder auch einem Motorrad hat gerade die Aufgabe NICHT zu flexen (unter einem flexenendem System verstehe ich ein mit unbekannter aber vermutlich völlig undefinerter Feder-/Dämpfungskennung kardanisch um den Auflagepunkt am Steuerrohr bewegendes System)

Kleiner Exkurs zu den großen Gabeln:

Beim Erreichen einer kritischen (vertikal- und horizontaldynamischen) Resonanzanregung und ungenügend (undefinierter) Dämpfung nennt man das Gabelflattern! Das ist im harmlosesten Falle unangenehm:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54fTFm5Dc-I&feature=related"]Motorbike Gets Extreme Speed Wobbles and Crashes      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Wo zum Teufel sind hier die Augen an dem Feder/-Dämpfersystem, um es völlig tordierend und federnd in alle Raumrichtungen auch noch nach dem "Weg durch das Gelände" suchen soll????

Sorry...das ist echt Quatsch. Eine Gabel hat 3 Aufgaben:

1. in Axialrichtung zu federn und zu dämpfen

2. in alle anderen Richtungen genau das nicht zu tun. (Auf Dämpfen könnte ich mich noch einigen nur...aber das bitte OHNE Weg!) 

und die 

3. ist scheinbar einigen Kunden als Botschaftsträger einen Floh ins Ohr zu setzen!

Sonst sucht sich dein Bike schon irgendwie den Weg durchs Gelände...aber immer öfters genau den, den Du nicht hättest gesucht...

Beste Grüße

Ich empfehle:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Fahrwerkhandbuch-Fahrdynamik-Komponenten-Perspektiven-MTZ-Fachbuch/dp/3834808210/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1321916009&sr=8-4"]Fahrwerkhandbuch: Grundlagen, Fahrdynamik, Komponenten, Systeme, Mechatronik, Perspektiven ATZ/MTZ-Fachbuch: Amazon.de: Bernd Heißing, Metin Ersoy, Stefan Gies: Bücher[/ame]

Echt gut verständlich UND fundiert!


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. November 2011)

Aber siggi985 hat totzdem recht, viele der Weltcupfahrer verwenden die Boxxer und nicht die 40er Fox, weil diese mehr flext und nicht so steiff ist, warum auch immer.


----------



## xTr3Me (22. November 2011)

Vor der 36er VAN mit 20er Steckachse hatte ich eine 32er Talas mit Schnellspanner. Ich spüre den Unterschied relativ deutlich. Die Talas hat sich tatsächlich ihren eigenen Weg gesucht, aber nicht den den ich wollte 
Von oben konnte man sogar sehen, wie sich die Talas durch die Verbiegung nach vorne und hinten bewegt, wenns mal ruppig wurde. Die ist richtig geflattert 
Auch bei der Lenkung konnte ich feststellen, dass die Talas nur ungefähr in die Richtung fährt die ich will, die VAN folgt direkt, da gibt es keine Probleme. 

Also ich kann nur zu möglichst steifen Gabeln raten. "Vorne" sollte am Rad alles möglichst steif sein. Durch die X-12 Achse hinten spüre ich subjektiv keinerlei Vorteile. Vermutlich ist das nur relevant wenn man springt?


----------



## siggi985 (22. November 2011)

Ich denke es liegt auch daran wie man steif definiert  Für mich ist ne Boxxer alles andere als steif, für mich ist eben die Fox 40 steif  Der Unterschied von ner 32er Fox zu ner 36er Fox ist eh nochmal was ganz anderes, das eine is ne cc/am Gabel und das andere schon für die etwas gröbere Gangart und ich finde auch das ne 36er Fox flext und flattert ;-)


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. November 2011)

Ich fahre mit 90Kg ne Totem, da flext nix, die ist mal steiff.
Möchte auch nichts anderes mehr fahren, hohe Stufen, Hinterrad versetzen, Sprünge, da fühle ich mich viel besser und sicherer auf dem Bock. Hatte vorher ne Lyrik und die war mir definitiv zu weich.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. November 2011)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Ich denke es liegt auch daran wie man steif definiert  Für mich ist ne Boxxer alles andere als steif, für mich ist eben die Fox 40 steif  Der Unterschied von ner 32er Fox zu ner 36er Fox ist eh nochmal was ganz anderes, das eine is ne cc/am Gabel und das andere schon für die etwas gröbere Gangart und ich finde auch das ne 36er Fox flext und flattert ;-)


Ok, wenn man das zu deinem anderen Posting in Bezug setzt, kann ich deinen Standpunkt in etwa verstehen 
Ich bin nur ein mal ein Bike mit 40 gefahren, aber da war der ganze Bock furchtbar träge und schlecht abgestimmt und die Strecke war tiefst schlammig, da konnte ich keinen realistischen Eindruck gewinnen.
Aber eine 36er Fox finde ich jetzt schon recht steif. Ist mMn eigentlich so ziemlich der einzige Vorteil der Teile 




lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit 90Kg ne Totem, da flext nix, die ist mal steiff.
> Möchte auch nichts anderes mehr fahren, hohe Stufen, Hinterrad versetzen, Sprünge, da fühle ich mich viel besser und sicherer auf dem Bock. Hatte vorher ne Lyrik und die war mir definitiv zu weich.


Totem und Boxxer bin ich schon in vergleichbaren Bikes gefahren und die sind schon spürbar steifer als die Lyrik, hat mir auch gut gefallen. Aber da mein Torque trotz Bikepark-Orientierung beim Aufbau ohne große Einschränkungen tourentauglich sein soll und ich keine Luftgabel haben will, schließt sich außer der Lyrik alles von selbst aus (Boxxer sowieso wegen der fehlenden Freigabe des Rahmens und weil sowas nur in ein reines Bergabrad käme). Ist bei meinen <70kg auch echt i. O. so.


----------



## xTr3Me (22. November 2011)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Ich denke es liegt auch daran wie man steif definiert  Für mich ist ne Boxxer alles andere als steif, für mich ist eben die Fox 40 steif  Der Unterschied von ner 32er Fox zu ner 36er Fox ist eh nochmal was ganz anderes, das eine is ne cc/am Gabel und das andere schon für die etwas gröbere Gangart und ich finde auch das ne 36er Fox flext und flattert ;-)



Klar, mit ner 36er Fox wird man eher selten in den Bikepark fahren. Natürlich spielt auch der eigene Fahrstil und das eigene Körpergewicht eine Rolle. Für die Fränkische ist die Van aber absolut ausreichend


----------



## Kolja_ (22. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hast du mal kontrolliert, ob der 2-Step Drehknopf noch richtig sitzt? Ein Kumpel hatte das Problem, dass sich der bei ihm gelockert und etwas verdreht hatte, woraufhin die Gabel nicht mehr richtig raus kam, weil der Hebel sich nicht mehr komplett an seine Endposition drehen konnte.
> Generell kann das aber schon ein 2-Step Defekt sein, wäre ein typisches Fehlerbild. Allerdings sind die Gabeln ab Mj. 2010 "eigentlich" sehr zuverlässig geworden...


Nein, habe ich nicht explizit kontrolliert, aber ich kann mich auch nicht an "lose" Teile erinnern. Ist eh zu spät, Gabel ist schon auf dem Weg.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat eine 2010er, der hat 151mm sichtbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. November 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Klar, mit ner 36er Fox wird man eher selten in den Bikepark fahren.


Wieso das denn? Nicht jeder hat ein extra Bike für den Park...! Und davon ab ist eine 36 doch durchaus tauglich für in den Park. Was sollte denn dagegen sprechen?




Kolja_ schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich nicht explizit kontrolliert, aber ich kann mich auch nicht an "lose" Teile erinnern. Ist eh zu spät, Gabel ist schon auf dem Weg.
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat eine 2010er, der hat 151mm sichtbar.


Hat man beim besagten Kumpel auch nicht sofort bemerkt. Aber ist ja im Prinzip egal - so lange das kostenlos behoben wird, hast du ja keinen Schaden außer der Ausfallzeit. Und die ist im Moment eher zu verschmerzen als im Sommer.
Aber die Sache wundert mich schon etwas... in den letzten Monaten hat man echt gar nichts mehr von den typischen 2-Step stuck-down Problemen gehört.


----------



## Kolja_ (22. November 2011)

Tjo, mal gucken, vielleicht hab ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt, genau wie beim Dämpfer.  Vielleicht hat Canyon auch eine 2009er bei mir verbaut, wüsste nicht, woran ich das erkennen sollte.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. November 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat Canyon auch eine 2009er bei mir verbaut, wüsste nicht, woran ich das erkennen sollte.


Mission Control DH (ohne Floodgate) und zumindest als Indiz das neue Dekor (zum Vergleich: das an meiner Lyrik ist das alte) ...also als Merkmale, dass es KEINE 2009er ist


----------



## Kolja_ (22. November 2011)

Danke, aber ich wollte das gar nicht als echte Möglichkeit darstellen, das wär ja n Ding!
Ich hoffe im Moment nur auf ne schnelle Bearbeitung, der Rest ist mir wumpe, weil eh nicht zu ändern.


----------



## xTr3Me (22. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wieso das denn? Nicht jeder hat ein extra Bike für den Park...! Und davon ab ist eine 36 doch durchaus tauglich für in den Park. Was sollte denn dagegen sprechen?



Wenn ich mein Rad hauptsächlich im Bikepark bewegen würde, dann würde ich mir eine Boxxer ans Rad bauen - ein Strive wärs dann natürlich auch nicht geworden.


----------



## speichenquaeler (22. November 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Aber siggi985 hat totzdem recht, viele der Weltcupfahrer verwenden die Boxxer und nicht die 40er Fox,...



Soweit so gut...da könnte ein Quäntchen Wahrheit drinhängen. Nur der zweite Halbsatz:



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> weil diese mehr flext und nicht so steiff ist, warum auch immer.



impliziert eine Kausalität, deren profane Singularität so offensichtlich wie falsch ist.

Die Konstruktion einer Gabel muss nun mal Haupt- (3 Funktionen in meinem letzten Post erläutert) und Nebenfunktionen, wie z.B. das Rad nicht bleischwer werden zu lassen, die ungedämpften Massen dem Ansprechverhalten wegen möglichst minimal zu halten usw. erfüllen.

Somit ist eine Gabel wie jedes technische Konzept ein Kompromiss den der Designer in den Händen hat. Ein guter Konstrukteur erfüllt sowohl Haupt- und Nebenfunktionen möglichst in 100%-Übereinstimmung zwischen Lasten- und Pflichtenheft und balanciert konkurierende (z.B. Gewicht und Steifigkeit) oder gar sich ausschliesende Ziele (Kashimacoating und Preis/Leistung ) so, dass das Produkt am Ende am Markt ohne Marketinggewäsch ******** für Gold verkauft.


Beste Grüße


----------



## T!ll (22. November 2011)

Die ganze graue Theorie hilft auch nicht weiter bei der Frage, ob die Deville was taugt oder nicht ;-)


----------



## xTr3Me (22. November 2011)

Taugt nicht, verbiegt sich zu sehr 

Ne, ich denk für ne Luftgabel und das Gewicht ist sie wohl ziemlich gut, aber am Enduro wollte ich sie nicht fahren


----------



## swoosh999 (22. November 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Klar, mit ner 36er Fox wird man eher selten in den Bikepark fahren. Natürlich spielt auch der eigene Fahrstil und das eigene Körpergewicht eine Rolle. Für die Fränkische ist die Van aber absolut ausreichend



den ersten satz würde ich so nicht ganz unterschreiben.
ich war mit der 36er oft im park. von der steifigkeit hat sie für mich gepasst - kein frage !
weshalb ich die gabel gewechselt hab hatte andere gründe.

was das strive angeht bin ich doch froh es nicht wieder verkauft zu haben,
langsam fange ich an es zu mögen 
für mich der ideale mix, ich kann sowohl technische verblocke sachen fahren, mich im park blicken lassen (was mit einem nerve z.b. schon wieder schwierig geworden wäre), es einfach mal laufen lassen und ich kann sogar 40km touren mit der freundin fahren  was mit einem freerider schon wieder nicht ginge. klar das ich als endurist nicht das 5m roadgap springe sollte klar sein und da wäre das strive auch über der grenze, ganz klar.

wenns wetter passt schau ich am we nochmal nach osternohe in den park, dann hab ich heuer noch den vergleich mit der lyrik.

die deville scheidet doch schon wegen designgründen aus, flex hin oder her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skoalman (22. November 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Taugt nicht, verbiegt sich zu sehr
> 
> Ne, ich denk für ne Luftgabel und das Gewicht ist sie wohl ziemlich gut, aber am Enduro wollte ich sie nicht fahren


Und weil die Deville so unbrauchbar weich ist, fährt Nicolas Vouilloz bei DH-Marathons und Enduro-Rennen auch dermassen schnell mit dem Ding...


----------



## speichenquaeler (22. November 2011)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Und weil die Deville so unbrauchbar weich ist, fährt Nicolas Vouilloz bei DH-Marathons und Enduro-Rennen auch dermassen schnell mit dem Ding...



Der Vouilloz fährt sogar mit einer starren Gabel aus Holz verdammt schnell...Bub!! 

Besten Gruß


----------



## xTr3Me (22. November 2011)

Ein Mini mit 200ps ist auf einer sehr kurvenreichen Strecke auch schneller als ein Carrera


----------



## Heimo (22. November 2011)

...aber sicher nicht schneller wie gleichwertige Fahrer mit Federgabel


----------



## Heimo (22. November 2011)

Ich fahre seit einem Jahr eine Deville und es ist eine hervorragende Gabel mit der besten Dämpfung in dieser Klasse. Da kann auch keine Lyrik Coil RC2DH mithalten, die gerade eingebaut ist. Das ist Praxis, die ich jede Woche auf meinen Hometrails erfahre.
Ob die Gabel flext ist mir egal, weil sie das macht was sie soll - das Vorderrad führen und am Boden halten, wo z. Bsp. die Lyrik Probleme bekommt und nervös wird.

Eine Überlegung möchte ich noch einbringen. Wenn ein Fahrer steif auf seinem Fully steht und nur das Fahrwerk arbeiten lässt hat er dann eine bessere Traktion als ein Biker der aktiv und dynamisch mit dem Bike arbeitet?

Ich hatte ein Liteville 901 mit Totem und danach eine Dune mit Deville. Laut meiner Polar Auswertung war ich mit dem Dune schneller auf meinen Trail unterwegs als mit dem 901.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. November 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Rad hauptsächlich im Bikepark bewegen würde, dann würde ich mir eine Boxxer ans Rad bauen


Ok, das schon eher... klang so, als wäre eine 36 angeblich untauglich für Bikeparks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (23. November 2011)

Heimo schrieb:


> Eine Überlegung möchte ich noch einbringen. Wenn ein Fahrer steif auf seinem Fully steht und nur das Fahrwerk arbeiten lässt hat er dann eine bessere Traktion als ein Biker der aktiv und dynamisch mit dem Bike arbeitet?
> .



Interessiert mich auch, gefühlt würd ich sagen wenn man mitarbeitet ists besser, aber ich denk steif tendiert men eher zum überall drüber fetzen anstatt ne gute Linie zu suchen...
Müsste man aber mal testengleiche linie mal steif, mal dynamisch...


----------



## xTr3Me (23. November 2011)

Wenn man sich dynamisch bewegt und den Körper und va die Beine an Unebenheiten angleicht erhält man auf alle Fälle mehr Traktion. Wenn ich zb eine Bodenwelle vor einer Kurve überfahre, dabei die Beine anziehe und nachher die Beine wieder auf den Boden drücke habe ich in der Kurve viel mehr Grip, durch das zusätzliche Gewicht aus den Beinen. Soweit die Theorie. Ich versuche oft möglichst aktiv zu fahren, da ich immer versuche möglichst schnell um die Kurven zu kommen.


----------



## racing_Frank (25. November 2011)

Hallo an die Strive-Gemeinde,
ich habe eine Frage zur Geometrie des Strive. Falls es eine Antwort auf meine Fragestellung schon gibt, wäre ich über einen Hinweis dankbar (ich kann nicht alle Einträge hier durchscannen). Meine Frage:
Ich bin 181 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 88cm. Liege also beim Strive bei Größe L, könnte jedoch auch locker M fahren. Mich interressiert die tatsächliche Oberrohrlänge waagerrecht gemessen. Auf der Canyon-Seite wird in der Zeichnung von Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sitzrohr (aber auf Ebene Oberkante Sitzrohr) gemessen und nicht waagerecht weitergeggangen bis Mitte Sattelstütze. Das verunsichert mich, da doch normalerweise die Oberrohrlänge bis Mitte Sattelstätze gemessen wird. Hat jemand mal mit dem Zollstock beim Strive in Größe M nachgemessen, welche Oberrohrlänge in der Geometrietabelle angegeben ist? Stimmt die Zeichnung oder wird bis Mitte Sattelstütze gemessen und die Zeichnung ist falsch?
vielen Dank


----------



## Kolja_ (25. November 2011)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8852736#post8852736

Das von mir in diesem Beitrag benannte Bild findest Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8851867&postcount=3319

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## racing_Frank (25. November 2011)

Vielen Dank Kolja.
Es ist aber schon interessant, dass ich jetzt 2 verschiedene Auskünfte erhalten habe! Ich habe gestern die gleiche Frage direkt an die Canyon-Service-Redaktion gestellt und die sagten mir, dass die Zeichnung korrekt ist. d.h. die Oberrohrlänge bei Größe M beträgt 59,2 cm von Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte (Oberkante) Sitzrohr und nicht Mitte Sattelstütze!! Insofern müsste lt. Canyon die Oberrohrlänge bei M mind. 2 cm länger sein als angegeben (bei Deiner Zeichnung als Bezugsgröße).
Meine Vermutung ist jedoch, dass das Canyon-Service-Center hier falsch liegt. Ich muss mir jetzt Gedanken machen, meine Bestellung von M auf L zu ändern.
Gibt es nicht hierzu irgendeine Stellungnahme von Canyon? Gerade für die Zwischengrößen wie ich (181 cm, 88cm Schrittlänge) sind bei einem Direktversender ohne Probefahrtgelegenheit (ich komme aus Kiel) die Geometriedatenangaben eine sehr wichtige Information!!


----------



## Kolja_ (25. November 2011)

Neben der Verwirrung über die korrekte Länge kann ich sagen: mit 185cm Gesamt- und 89cm Schrittlänge passt mir M ganz hervorragend!


----------



## xTr3Me (25. November 2011)

Bei SL 86 passt mir M noch, bei 88cm würde ich persönlich zu L tendieren da mir sonst die Sattelüberhöhung zu groß werden würde.


----------



## schwed1 (25. November 2011)

Servus,

bei deiner Größe und SL würde ich das L nehmen. Ich bin 173 und 81 SL und hab leider das S genommen, ist zu klein.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## racing_Frank (26. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge.


----------



## DiHo (27. November 2011)

Hallo
Hat jemand Ahnung wo man die Zughalter fürs Strive herbekommt?
(Will eine vario-Sattelstütze anbauen und bräuchte die halter fürs Oberrohr)
merci bis dortnaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (27. November 2011)

@schwed1
Ich bin auch 173 und hab eine SL von 80. Inwiefern ist dir das Strive zu klein. Mir wurde am Telefon zum S geraten


----------



## Kolja_ (27. November 2011)

DiHo: die kann man bei Canyon bestellen. Einfach die Bestellhotline anrufen.


----------



## Wobbi (27. November 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> @schwed1
> Ich bin auch 173 und hab eine SL von 80. Inwiefern ist dir das Strive zu klein. Mir wurde am Telefon zum S geraten



auch wenn´s nicht an mich gerichtet worden ist, habe eine sl von 71cm, bin 1,65m gross und mir ist das oberrohr mit einem 50mm vorbau (serienzustand) schon etwas zu kurz. die relation ist bei uns beiden ja in etwa gleich.


----------



## Chrisinger (27. November 2011)

Sitz du dann zu aufrecht? Oder worin äußert sich das zu kurze Oberrohr


----------



## Wobbi (27. November 2011)

ja! da das enduro noch ein mindestmass an relativer tourentauglichkeit erfüllen muss, ist mir das oberrohr dann etwas zu kurz (etwa 20mm).


----------



## onra1979 (28. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

leider muss ich aus beruflichen Gründen wieder in den Norden zurück. Daher biete ich heirmit mein Canyon Strive ES.9.0 in der Größe M zum verkauf an. 

Das Bike ist ein einem super zustand und kann natürlich sehr gern Probe gefahren werden. Dafür müsst Ihr allerdings zum Bodensee kommen. ;-)

Für weitere Fragen oder Detail stehe ich euch natrülich sehr gern zu Verfügung.

Grüße Arno

P.S. Wäre doch ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk an euch selbst...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. November 2011)

Und es würde sogar pünktlich kommen ;-)

Wollte nur nochmal einwerfen das auch die Armlänge sehr wichtig ist bei der Rahmengrößenwahl, nicht nur die Körpergröße. Ich hab z.B. überproportional lange Arme, was die ganze Auswahl nochmal komplett ändern kann theoretisch. Und da gibt bei einigen große Unterschiede untereinander!


----------



## Kizou (28. November 2011)

Was möchtest Du denn für das 9 es haben ?

Gruss


----------



## schwed1 (28. November 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> @schwed1
> Ich bin auch 173 und hab eine SL von 80. Inwiefern ist dir das Strive zu klein. Mir wurde am Telefon zum S geraten


 
Servus,

irgendwie sitz ich zu nah am Lenker, das passt nicht ganz. Bei schnellern Abfahrten wenn man diese im Sitzen fährt und steigt in die Bremse, da ist es schwierig sich abzustützen. Das ist nur ein Beispiel von mehren Kleinen.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (29. November 2011)

.


----------



## mondo-mania (29. November 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> @schwed1
> Ich bin auch 173 und hab eine SL von 80. Inwiefern ist dir das Strive zu klein. Mir wurde am Telefon zum S geraten



Also ich würde pauschal bei SL bis 81 zu s raten da meine besster Kumpel und ich beide ein Strive haben. Er mit 1,74 und SL 81 in S und ich mit 1,75 und SL 82 ein M.
Ich fahre beide sehr gerne wobei meins auf längerer fahrt halt bequemer ist und seins dafuer aber halt wesentlich agiler und sportlicher zu fahren ist. Daher muss halt abwegen was eher Spaß machen soll. Wobei man jetz von Normarmlängen ausgehn muss..

Das tourenproblem bei ihm ist aber nur beim Berghochfahren.. Dafür ist die Haltung einfach *******.


----------



## Chrisinger (29. November 2011)

Ich tendier schon auch stark zum S. Touren sollten damit schon auch noch gehen, aber hauptsächlich will ich technische Trails fahren


----------



## mondo-mania (1. Dezember 2011)

Also da mein Rad seit paar Tagen in der Werkstatt ist, habe ich mir mal das Rad vom Kumpel geliehen. (9.0 in s) Bis jetzt bin ich immer nur mal paar km damit gefahren, aber Gestern ne komplette tour von 30 km. Mit mehreren technischen Stücken dabei. Mittlerweile muss ich sagen, dass ich mich auf meinem M rahmen viel wohler fühle, da es echt beim reinen Fahren auf dauer das Gefühl von Kinderfahrrad vermittelt.

Sehr störend war aber, dass ich sehr oft Probleme mit dem kurzen Oberrohr bekam. Wenn es in den trails mal durch ne große Kuhle ging und ich mim Oberkörper nicht gerade auf dem Hinterreifen hing, hatte ich oft Probleme mich von Lenker abzustützen, da die Arme schon so weit gebeugt waren. Und ich bin bestimmt 50 mal mim Knie am Lenker hängengeblieben...

@Chrisinger: Aber wenn du 1,73 bist mit 80er SL ists echt ne haarscharfe Entscheidung. Wie gesagt ich bin auch nur 1,75 mit 82, aber ich wollt das s nicht auf dauer fahren müssen. Mein Kollege (1,74 SL 81) hingegen steht drauf...


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Dezember 2011)

Also vllt doch ein M, muss mal die Geodaten mit meinem Stumpi vergleichen.
Nach Koblenz für eine Probefahrt werd ich wohl auf jeden Fall müssen

Also das Oberrohr ist 17mm kürzer als bei meinem Stumpi


----------



## Frypan (2. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand einen SRAM Umwerfer an seinem Strive?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (2. Dezember 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen SRAM Umwerfer an seinem Strive?



wofür brauchste denn?was hast du vor?taugt dir der shimano nicht?


----------



## Frypan (2. Dezember 2011)

ich hab nen x7 supergünstig erstanden und der ist leichter und wertiger als der xt. Ich mag das Plastikzeugs net...
Problem: S3 LDM ist als kompatibel angegeben, aber mit der E66-11 Baseplate klappt die Montage nicht. Der Lochabstand stimmt, aber die Fräsungen passen nicht zu dem SRAM Umwerfer der dann an der vorderen Schaube nicht aufliegt.


----------



## swoosh999 (3. Dezember 2011)

hallo zusammen,

wie versprochen anbei ein paar bilder des umbaus (gabel, hope matchmaker xtr und acros steuersatz mit lenkanschlag):

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/0/5/9/5/_/large/DSC07839.JPG

acros steuersatz oberteil mit lenkanschlag (elastomere)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/0/5/9/5/_/large/DSC07845.JPG

..mit deckel, klemmung und 5mm spacer

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/0/5/9/5/_/large/DSC07859.jpg

maximaler lenkanschlag

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/0/5/9/5/_/large/DSC07842.JPG

...damit in zukunft sowas vermieden wird (man erkennt schön die verschiedenen einschläge bei unterschiedlichen cockpiteinstellungen)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/0/5/9/5/_/large/DSC07846.JPG

elixir mit hope matchmaker xtr. passt nicht 100% (übergang schelle elxir/schelle hope) aber ich kann damit leben

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/0/5/9/5/_/large/DSC07847.JPG

dito.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/0/5/9/5/_/large/DSC07855.JPG

canyon "wertarbeit". roter ring bei sag-monitor stimmt nicht mit skala überein. das werde ich mal reklamieren 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/0/5/9/5/_/large/DSC07857.jpg

lyrik rc2 dh coil mit 170mm.
bis jetzt noch nicht gefahren, allerdings habe ich beim einfedern ein klackendens geräusch auf der federseite. vllt. kann mir smubob weiterhelfen, falls er das lesen sollte 

als nächstes geht der rp23 nach england zu push/TF und vllt. wird der LRS noch getauscht, mal schaun. bremse bleib definitiv.

mfg und so..


----------



## Wobbi (3. Dezember 2011)

war bei einem klackernden geräusch beim einfedern nicht etwas mit einem nicht richtig sitzenden schrumpfschlauch? 

der anschlag schaut interessant aus. kann man den noch weiter variieren, oder ist der "einschlag" das maximal mögliche?


----------



## derth (3. Dezember 2011)

Schön gemacht Swoosh,
den Hope-MM hab ich mittlerweile auch, da aber nur in Alu verfügbar ist er noch beim eloxieren. Wenn se dran sind gibts auch n Bild.

Damit müsste ich auch so hinkommen das meine Shifter über den Venushügel vom Strive passen. Aber mit dem Steuersatz ist immerhin ne Möglichkeit.
Schreib mal wie du mit der Lyrik Coil zufrieden bist. Mein Bruder hat die 160er U-Turn schon länger im Fritzz, finde die fährt sich gut. Gewicht ist halt was höher.
Hm und die Laufräder...optisch mit das schönste was man derzeit im Endurobereich haben kann (finde ich) Was willst du da haben?

LG 
   derTH


----------



## swoosh999 (4. Dezember 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> war bei einem klackernden geräusch beim einfedern nicht etwas mit einem nicht richtig sitzenden schrumpfschlauch?


nope, da ist kein schrumpfschlauch um die feder. feder hab ich nochmals nachgefettet und mit der vorspannung gespielt, alles ohne erfolg.




Wobbi schrieb:


> der anschlag schaut interessant aus. kann man den noch weiter variieren, oder ist der "einschlag" das maximal mögliche?


rein theoretisch geht noch mehr, dazu müsste man die nut im obersatzoberteil weiter fräsen. mir persönlich reicht der anschlag, sind gemessene 85°.


----------



## swoosh999 (4. Dezember 2011)

derth schrieb:


> Schön gemacht Swoosh,
> den Hope-MM hab ich mittlerweile auch, da aber nur in Alu verfügbar ist er noch beim eloxieren. Wenn se dran sind gibts auch n Bild.



warum hast dir nicht einfach, wie ich, schwarze geholt? z.b. http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/19752/



derth schrieb:


> Damit müsste ich auch so hinkommen das meine Shifter über den Venushügel vom Strive passen. Aber mit dem Steuersatz ist immerhin ne Möglichkeit.
> Schreib mal wie du mit der Lyrik Coil zufrieden bist. Mein Bruder hat die 160er U-Turn schon länger im Fritzz, finde die fährt sich gut. Gewicht ist halt was höher.



sind jetzt 180gr mehr zu talas, das ist aber ok. gesamt hat das strive nun 14,2 kg. denke nicht das ich die lyrik dieses jahr noch ausgiebig testen kann, aber alleine wenn du die vorderbremse ziehst und druck drauf gibst -> null losbrechmoment - super senibel, kein vergleich zur talas ! ich freu mich schon drauf 



derth schrieb:


> Hm und die Laufräder...optisch mit das schönste was man derzeit im Endurobereich haben kann (finde ich) Was willst du da haben?



entweder custom-aufbau oder dt ex 1750 oder mavic crossmax sx.
mal schaun was mir die jungs im techforum empfehlen. wahrscheinlich bin ich mit den haven am besten aufgehoben, allerdings gibt´s nächstes jahr mehr parkbesuche und auch der einsatzbereich wird immer heftiger, ob da ein AM-LRS noch hält, ich weiß ja nicht?!


----------



## Wobbi (4. Dezember 2011)

ich find den fred leider nicht mehr. aber ich meine, irgendwo wurde das von dir genannte problem beschrieben und abhilfe sollte ein schrumpfschlauch (länge:??) mittig der feder schaffen.

edit:
der haven sollte eigentlich nicht weniger stabil sein, als beispielsweise die genannte 1750 oder die crossmax sx. dann doch eher die deemax für´n park?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Dezember 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> elixir mit hope matchmaker xtr. passt nicht 100% (übergang schelle elxir/schelle hope) aber ich kann damit leben


Das ist aber Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau  Ich finde den Übergang gut. Der ist sogar bei meinem Hope Mini Matchmaker an der alten Mono M4 mit Mini Hebeln schlechter...




swoosh999 schrieb:


> lyrik rc2 dh coil mit 170mm.
> bis jetzt noch nicht gefahren, allerdings habe ich beim einfedern ein klackendens geräusch auf der federseite. vllt. kann mir smubob weiterhelfen, falls er das lesen sollte


Hmm, auf ein klackendes Geräusch kann ich mir keinen Reim machen. Wie etwas, das immer an der selben Stelle irgendwo anschlägt? Oder eher ein Klappern? Das mit dem Anschlagen der Feder am Standrohr (wo ein Schrumpfschlauch etwas nützen würde) hört man i. d. R. eher beim Fahren, wenn es ruppig wird.
Notfalls musst du im Ausschlussverfahren den Fehler eingrenzen, also z. B. mal ohne Feder einfedern oder die Feder wechseln.




swoosh999 schrieb:


> sind jetzt 180gr mehr zu talas, das ist aber ok.


Und sie ist jedes Gramm wert  Selbst wenn man sie auf U-Turn umbaut, falls man die Absenkung nicht aufgeben will, und dann nochmal 70-80g dazukommen.




Wobbi schrieb:


> ich find den fred leider nicht mehr. aber ich meine, irgendwo wurde das von dir genannte problem beschrieben und abhilfe sollte ein schrumpfschlauch (länge:??) mittig der feder schaffen.


Das sollte bei den Lyrik Coil Modellen eigentlich nicht vorkommen, da die Federn beschichtet sind.


----------



## Wobbi (5. Dezember 2011)

gut zu wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (5. Dezember 2011)

@swoosh999

Was hast du für den Block Lock Steuersatz bezahlt? Und wo hast du den gekauft?


----------



## swoosh999 (5. Dezember 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> @swoosh999
> 
> Was hast du für den Block Lock Steuersatz bezahlt? Und wo hast du den gekauft?



75 euronen. kannst du über jeden acros-fachhandel beziehen. 
schau mal auf deren hp.


----------



## rebirth (6. Dezember 2011)

ma ganz blöd gefragt: Ist's schwer nen Blocklock, bzw. nen Steuersatz einzubauen  An ne Gabel hab ich mich bisher nicht getraut


----------



## swoosh999 (6. Dezember 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> ma ganz blöd gefragt: Ist's schwer nen Blocklock, bzw. nen Steuersatz einzubauen  An ne Gabel hab ich mich bisher nicht getraut



gabeleinbau/ausbau ist relativ easy.
für steuersatz brauchst du halt ein austreib und einpresswerkzeug.
wenn du gute qualität haben willst kosten diese werkzeuge ein vermögen.
daher mein tip: für nen zehner beim örtlichen machen lassen, am besten da wo du auch den steuersatz bestellt/gekauft hast


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Dezember 2011)

Man kann das auch mit einer Eigenbau-Konstruktion aus Gewindestange + Unterlegscheiben o. Ä. selbst machen, halte ich aber bei nicht vorhandener Erfahrung für riskant und den Alten rauskriegen ohne entsprechenden Ausschläger dürfte auch recht schwer sein. Daher am besten:





swoosh999 schrieb:


> für nen zehner beim örtlichen machen lassen, am besten da wo du auch den steuersatz bestellt/gekauft hast




Ist auch so ziemlich das Einzige, was ich im Laden machen lasse...


----------



## rebirth (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub mein händler hasst mich wenn ich mit nem canyon ankomm


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Dezember 2011)

Ganz ehrlich: Dann ist er ein Idiot...


----------



## swoosh999 (6. Dezember 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich glaub mein händler hasst mich wenn ich mit nem canyon ankomm



was verkauft der kleine händler an bikes, zubehör & ausrüstung im vergleich?
die kleinen leben vom service und "mundpropaganda". denn nur so kommen die leute und schlußendlich das geld.


----------



## onra1979 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte euch noch einmal darauf hinweisen, da ich aktuell mein Canyon Strive ES 9.0 verkaufen muss. 

Wer Interesse hat kann sich mir gern eine Mail übers IBC-Forum schreiben. Natürlich sende ich euch gern auch ein paar Bilder rüber.

Viele Grüße Arno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (7. Dezember 2011)

onra1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte euch noch einmal darauf hinweisen, da ich aktuell mein Canyon Strive ES 9.0 verkaufen muss.
> 
> ...



stell´s in bikemarkt, da dürfte die resonanz höher sein als hier im forum. viele glück !


----------



## rebirth (7. Dezember 2011)

Was willst du denn dafür haben?


----------



## DiHo (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo 
Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen und Einstellungswerte mit dem Strive 7.0 ?
Habe bei mir für den Monarch Dämpfer den Tuning Kit eingebaut und fahre jetzt mit 200 Psi und 20 - 25% Sag. Habe jetzt viel mehr Restfederweg (ca. 1cm am Dämpferstandrohr gemessen) bei Sprüngen (so 3 - 4 Stufen runter).
Vorne auf der Lyrik habe ich  um die 70 Psi Luftdruck und highspeed Druckstufe 3, lowspeed 1, Zugstufe 8 und das alles bei 95 Kg fahrfertig.
Bis jetzt alles super
Nur die Druckstufen Einstellknöpfe an der Gabel gehen  schwergängig, ist das bei euch auch so?
Oder kann man die leichtgängiger machen?

Grüße aus dem Pfälzerwald


----------



## edwardje (9. Dezember 2011)

heute vor das erste mal im schnee gefahren mit der es 9.0 im dunkeln.Echt der Hammer!!!mit spikes naturlich aber das rad liegt wahnsinnig gut auf der schnee piste!!Nur die bremsen quietschen sehr stark bei nasse (Höfentlich hohren die jäger mich nicht??) aber Ich würde mich nichts anderes wünschen wie dieses rad, das Strive ist wirlich waahnsinnig vielfaltig


----------



## mondo-mania (10. Dezember 2011)

DiHo schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen und Einstellungswerte mit dem Strive 7.0 ?
> Habe bei mir für den Monarch Dämpfer den Tuning Kit eingebaut und fahre jetzt mit 200 Psi und 20 - 25% Sag. Habe jetzt viel mehr Restfederweg (ca. 1cm am Dämpferstandrohr gemessen) bei Sprüngen (so 3 - 4 Stufen runter).
> Vorne auf der Lyrik habe ich  um die 70 Psi Luftdruck und highspeed Druckstufe 3, lowspeed 1, Zugstufe 8 und das alles bei 95 Kg fahrfertig.
> ...




Also ich hab das 7.0 jetzt schon 800 Km gefahren seit 3 Monaten und muss  sagen ohne das tuning KIT für den Monarch kannste den Dämpfer  vergessen, vorausgesetzt man will min. 25 % SAG. Ich habs zwar noch  nicht drin da mein Dämpfer bei Rock Shox is bzw. SI, aber man hört immer  wieder dass es sehr viel ausmacht. 

Druck auf der Gabel mit 2-step ging bei mir gar nichts unter 85 PSI da  die Gabel dann einfach viel zu schnell durchgeschlagen ist. Jedenfalls  bei unsanfter Landung nach kickern. Wobei ich fahrfertig ca. 85 Kg  erreiche.
Mittlerweile umgebaut wegen Dichtungsproblemen, ausgelöst durch das  durchschlagen, auf solo air 170 mm. Gibts keine Problem da das System ja  auch viel simpler ist und die pos. und neg. luftkammer sich ja  resetten.
Die MiCo DH funktioniert kein bisschen, daher sind beide  Druckst. auf 1. Aber wenns Rad von der Erstinspektion bei canyon  zurückkommt prüf ich das mit dem Ölstand nochmal(Soll ja laut diversen Aussagen viel ausmachen wenn man den variiert). Die Knöpfe sind sehr  schwergängig aber das ist halt so.. Muss ja auch dicht sein :>

Im Dämpfer habe ich bis dato, also ohne tuning kit 185 PSI drin, aber  der rauscht halt sehr schnell durch und daher bin ich die letzte Zeit  mit 200 PSI gefahren unm bei 20 % SAG nicht immer direkt  durchzurauschen.

Aber mal ne Frage an dich. Der Dämpfer macht bei floodgate offen leicht  und bei floodgate full zu sehr stark son klacken, wenn man sich stehend  so auf den Sattel fallen lässt, also so grad der Ruck wenn der  Losbrechmoment überwunden ist. Deswegen ham die canyon mechaniker auch  gemeint der müsste zu SI. Aber mittlerweile habe ich gesehen, dass  mehrere Leute davon berichtet habe und ich vermute, dass es einfach an  der Dämpfer/Umlenktechnik-kombination liegt. Prüf das bitte mal bei dir. thx

Ach ja bei der inspektion haben die auch gemeint die tauschen die 270 ° Box durch ne neue aus. Scheint kostenlos zu sein, hab aber auch net nachgefragt.

Gruß mondo


----------



## DiHo (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo mondo

Also das Klacken am Dämpfer hab ich auch bei "mittel" und "zu" Stellung des blauen Hebel (liegt wohl an dem shim stack der da verbaut ist, oder es ist Luft im Dämpferöl drin)
Bei offener Stellung hört man nix
Bei der Gabel schreibt Rock shox einen höheren Druck vor als meine 70 Psi bei 95 Kg (laut Gabelaufkleber) aber ich mag das lieber weicher ( bin da noch verwöhnt von meiner 66 Light eta Marzocchi mit Stahlfeder am alten Rad)
Das 2 Step funktioniert auch tadellos und die Druckstufendänpfung spürt man erst beim fahren. Die Zugstufe ist einwandfrei (auch im Stand)
Und wenn das 2 Step mal versagen sollte baue ich mir eine U-turn Feder ein (geht ja bei Rock Shox und Marzocchi einfach und darum will ich auch keine Fox Gabel )

Grüße aus der Pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo nochmal

Bei  mir steht an der unteren Dämpfer Achsenaufnahme 5nm da müßte eigentlich schon die Neue 270° Box verbaut sein, bei der alten stand da noch 7nm.
Stimmt doch was ich da erzähle oder?

Und wieder einmal Grüße aus demm Pfälzerwald


----------



## mondo-mania (11. Dezember 2011)

DiHo schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal
> 
> Bei  mir steht an der unteren Dämpfer Achsenaufnahme 5nm da müßte eigentlich schon die Neue 270° Box verbaut sein, bei der alten stand da noch 7nm.
> Stimmt doch was ich da erzähle oder?
> ...



Grundsätzlich klappt das 2-step ja gut aber es ist nunmal sehr empfindlich wenns der druck zu gross wird und die dichtungen nicht die neusten sind. und dann darf man die komplette geschichte auseinanderbauen. Der umbau auf solo air hat ca. 60 euro gekostet... Man sollte erst mal solo air probieren, da nach u-turn feder kein luftkolben mehr dicht bleibt, wegen den kratzern der feder. 

Die Druckangaben auf dem Aufkleber sind aber sowieso übertrieben. Ich hätte mit 95 PSI fahrn müssen. Knüppel hart halt... Da kann man ruhig mal 15 runter gehn..

Die Boxen sind aber baugleich ? Gehts nur um die max. Drehmomente oder sonst irgendwelche änderungen ?


----------



## DiHo (11. Dezember 2011)

hallo mondo

Soweit ich weiss sind die Boxen unterschiedlich, die neuen haben glaube ich links und rechts einen Einstatz bei der unteren Dämpfer Achsaufnahme und sind nur noch mit 5nm gekennzeichnet. Auch haben diese eine andere SAG Anzeige. Ich glaube bei den alten außen und bei den neuen innen.
Wie war das den bei dir??
Irgendwo gabs da mal Bilder hier in dem Teil des Forums

Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob dein Dämpfer immer noch klackt wenn er zurück ist.

Es geht halt nichts über eine Stahlfeder (nur blöd mit dem Gewicht)

Schade das nicht mehr Erfahrungswerte kommen, ist immer hilfreich wenn andere ihre Werte und Erfahrungen mitteilen.

Der Pfälzerwald lässt Grüßen


----------



## mondo-mania (11. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir wars auch so das der Sag rimg sich kaum bewegen liess. Sogar bei der Uebergabe hat der Verkäufer das gemerkt und in der Werkstatt prüfen lassen. Aber die Mechaniker wollten die Schraube nicht lockerer machen damits haelt  aber die sag skala war meine ich auf der aussenseite also auf der box.

Zumbthema erfahrung mim 7.0 fällt mit grad noch ein, dass ich die Kette um 2 Glieder geküzt hab da sie total locker hing bei vorne 24er und hinten 11er ritzel. Es kam nämlich mehrfach vor das bei starkem geschuettel sich die kette zwischen Reifen und Kettenstrebe gezogen wurde und den  Lack kaputt gemacht hat. Zusätzlich habe ich noch in das loch auf der kettenstrebe neben dem Umwerfer son kleinen Alupimmel hingeschraubt (das teil is ausm 9.0es mit hammerschmidt, weil da der umwerfer ja fehlt). Jetz kommt die Kette nicht mehr dazwischen und ist halt auch straffer.

Gruß mondo


----------



## mondo-mania (11. Dezember 2011)

Ach ja Stahlfeder wollt ich ja einbauen aber die passen halt nicht durch die Box.. Aber ich werde wahrscheinlich demnächst einen Monarch plus rc3 einbauen. kein dhx air da die kinematik schon so zum durchrauschen neigt.

Sry fuer das schreckliche deutsch aber am handy achtet man net so genau auf den text


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Dezember 2011)

DiHo schrieb:


> Nur die Druckstufen Einstellknöpfe an der Gabel gehen  schwergängig, ist das bei euch auch so?
> Oder kann man die leichtgängiger machen?


Einfach (z. B. mit Handschuhen, da gehts besser) einige Male hin und her drehen, danach gehen sie normal etwas besser, war jedenfalls bei mir so. Anfangs hab ich meine ohne Handschuhe fast gar nicht bewegt bekommen...




mondo-mania schrieb:


> Die MiCo DH funktioniert kein bisschen


Die Unterschiede spürt man nicht unbedingt vom im Stand drauf herum drücken... der Verstellbereich ist zwar nicht groß, aber beim Fahren merkt man die Unterschiede i. d. R. schon deutlich.




mondo-mania schrieb:


> Ach ja Stahlfeder wollt ich ja einbauen aber die passen halt nicht durch die Box..


Also es gibt schon jemanden, der einen Stahlfederdämpfer eingebaut hat... habe gerade keine Zeit, den Link rauszusuchen...


----------



## rebirth (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin mal so frei  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/225623


----------



## mondo-mania (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mich ja auch wochenlang durch die Foren gelesen. Man sollte aber selbst im Stand auf alles voll zu ein Unterschied sehen. Das Thema ist ja schon genug durchgepeitscht worden. Wenn mein Rad wieder da is, probier ich einfach mal diverse Möglichkeiten mit mehr oder weniger Öl. Außerdem hab ich Finishline 5WT. Da weiß man ja auch nie wie sich das im Vergleich zu Pitstop verhält.

Thx an rebirth ! 

Ich wollte halt en RS reinbauen aber das läuft glaub net da fehlen halt 3 mm oder so....


----------



## Talon (13. Dezember 2011)

Also a vivid mit ner 500er feder passt rein hab i au so zwar knapp aber geht


----------



## mondo-mania (13. Dezember 2011)

Die fox haben doch 35 mm Innendurchmesser und die RS 38,1 mm ?? Hab ich jedenfalls so gelesen. Sind die aber auch je nach Federhärte unterschiedlich dick ?

Ich hatte bisher immer nur Luftdämpfer... Welches tune hastn genommen mid oder high ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (16. Dezember 2011)

Servus verehrte Mit-Striver,

 Mein Strive ES 9 hat sich nach gut 100h einen Service redlich verdient und da ich einige Arbeiten noch nie gemacht habe hätte ich gerne vor dem Zerlegen euren Rat.

*Zum Hinterbau/Dämpfer:* 

 1.     Wie bekomme ich den Dämpfer ausgebaut?
 Sehe ich das richtig, alle Schraubverbindungen der 270° auseinanderschrauben und die Achsen/Lager, die den Dämpfer halten, rausziehen?
 2.     Muss ich auf irgendwas besonders achten? 
 3.     Macht es  Sinn auch die Lager der Druckstrebe zu demontieren und zu fetten? Werden die Lager überhaupt gefettet?
 4.     Macht es Sinn das Hauptlager (neben dem Innenlager, das große Ding mit A, B und C Schraube) zu zerlegen und zu fetten?
 5.     Gibt es an dem ominösen Nadellager irgendwas zu pflegen?

 Beim Dämpfer wollte ich mich an folgendem Video orientieren.
 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb8BNsFcINQ&feature=player_embedded"]Float RP23 Rebuild      - YouTube[/nomedia]!
 Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass ein Austausch der Dichtungen schon nötig ist. Reinigen und neu schmieren dürfte reichen.

*Zur Gabel :* 

 Bei der Gabel wollte ich mich an folgendem Video orientieren.
 http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artike...ecial-gabel-service-2011-fox-36er-serie-180mm
 zusätzlich
 http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/36_Talas_ll_seal_change.htm
  Meine Gabel bekommt allerdings gleich die neuen SKF Low Friction Seals, sofern ich sie ohne dieses Spezialwerkzeug montiert bekomme. 
(Austausch ist bestimmt auch noch nicht nötig, aber ich verbuche es mal als Tuningmaßnahme.)  

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/SKFsealtoolsInstall.htm 

  Die SKF gibt es übrigens bei Even Cyles zu halbwegs akzeptablen Preisen:  http://www.evanscycles.com/products...on-dust-wiper-seal-kit-ec030507?query=fox low)

6.     Welches Öl? Ich habe noch 15er, 5er und 2,5er Pit Stop (Rock Shox) Gabelöl hier rumstehen. Fox nimmt ein 10er Öl zum Schmieren. Würdet ihr wie bei den Rock Shox Gabeln das 15er Öl nehmen oder ein 10er aus den vorhandenen zusammenmischen?  

  Oder gleich was anderes? Motoröl? Empfehlung Viskosität?   

  7.     Wie steht es um die weitere Wartung der Gabel? Soweit ich gehört habe ist das rumfummeln an der FIT Kartusche und dem Talas System nicht so einfach/benötigt Spezialwerkzeug. Kennt ihr dazu gute Videos/Anleitungen? Würde mir gerne selber ein Bild davon machen was möglich ist und was nicht. 

 Danke für eure Hilfe! Wer noch gute Tipps und Tricks zur Wartung hat nur raus damit!


----------



## swoosh999 (16. Dezember 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Servus verehrte Mit-Striver,
> 
> Mein Strive ES 9 hat sich nach gut 100h einen Service redlich verdient und da ich einige Arbeiten *noch nie gemacht* habe hätte ich gerne vor dem Zerlegen euren Rat.




mein rat: lass den fachmann ran ! 

den dämpfer ausbauen solltest du wie selbst beschrieben hinbekommen.
wenn du nicht die erfahrung und die örtlichen gegebenheiten (montageständer u. staubfreier raum m. entsprechenden lichtverhältnissen) mitbringst, geb das ding außer haus.

ein service kostet nicht die welt und spar dir zeit und nerven - glaub mir !

ps. die lager benötigen keine schmierung von außen - säubern und gut is


----------



## rebirth (16. Dezember 2011)

Und wo bleibt dann der spaß?


----------



## redsunrising (16. Dezember 2011)

Für den RP23 muss ich dir einfach folgendes Video empfehlen:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11045


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Dezember 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Fox nimmt ein 10er Öl zum Schmieren. Würdet ihr wie bei den Rock Shox Gabeln das 15er Öl nehmen oder ein 10er aus den vorhandenen zusammenmischen?
> 
> Oder gleich was anderes? Motoröl? Empfehlung Viskosität?


Auf jeden Fall Motoröl! 10er Gabelöl zur Schmierung ist eine Negativ-Tuningmaßnahme par excellance  Viskosität ist da fast egal, ich hab das genommen, was gerade noch vom Auto rumstand. Falls du kein Motoröl kaufen willst, nimm wenigstens das 15er.
Gerade bei der Talas machgt eine gescheite Schmierung viel aus.


----------



## swoosh999 (16. Dezember 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Und wo bleibt dann der spaß?



als keines beispiel:
ich habe mir mal in den kopf gesetzt meine ski selbst zu wachsen.
also schön skihalterung gekauft (80 ) + skiwachs (15 ) und ein
bügeleisen (40 ), weil dann kann man ja wachsen wann man will
und muss die ski nicht immer zum service bringen.

also alles in der küche aufgebaut und losgelegt.
spaßig war´s - keine frage. nicht so spaßig war meine freundin
die getobt hat wie am spieß, wie denn die küche denn ausehe.

die ernüchterung kam dann auf der piste:
der ski lief hundeelent, so als hätte ich ihn verpfutscht !
alles ab zum service, der konnte den ski "retten",
seither läuft er top 

verstehst du was ich damit sagen will?


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Dezember 2011)

Dann hättest du dir einfach beim ersten Mal zeigen lassen sollen, wies geht  Ich denke mal, Board und Ski wachsen sollte sich kaum unterschieden? Und Board wachsen ist nun echt kein Hexenwerk 

Aber du hast schon recht, man sollte gut überlegen, WAS man selbst macht...!

Ich hab grad einige Euronen für Zentrierständer und Tensiometer ausgegeben - schau mer mal, wie es klappt, in eine der (für mich) letzten unerforschten Regionen im Bereich Bike Komponenten vorzudringen...


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Dezember 2011)

Beim Board schmier ich immer so flüssiges Wachs drauf, hält einen Tag und danach ist das Zeug wieder runter. Kommt aber nicht an einen ordentlichen Service von einem Profi ran.. vor allem wenn man entsprechend der Schneetemperatur ein passendes Wachs bekommt. Sowas gibts aber idR nur vor Ort. Offtopic? Ein bisl


----------



## ticris (16. Dezember 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> mein rat: lass den fachmann ran !
> 
> den dämpfer ausbauen solltest du wie selbst beschrieben hinbekommen.
> wenn du nicht die erfahrung und die örtlichen gegebenheiten (montageständer u. staubfreier raum m. entsprechenden lichtverhältnissen) mitbringst, geb das ding außer haus.
> ...



 Selbstverständlich sind Dremo, Werkzeug, Montageständer, gutes Licht und auch ein sauberer Raum vorhanden. 
Mit Dämpfern und Fox Gabeln habe ich noch keine Erfahrung. Meine Reba musste mir allerdings schon öfters ihr innerstes offenbaren. 
Also, ich denke schon das ich das säubern und einfachen Ölwechsel hinbekomme. Außerdem schraube ich gerne an meinen Bikes und irgendwie muss man ja Erfahrungen sammeln. Interessant wir sicher auch die Wartung des HS Getriebes. Wenn man in aller Ruhe, mit guten Anleitungen (deshalb Frage ich schon vor der Zerlegung) und besonnen ans Werk geht klappt das schon. 

Ein Service beim angeblichen Fachmann kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Mit den örtlichen Händlern hier habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Außerdem rühren die Meisten Fox Gabeln und Dämpfer sowieso nicht an sondern schicken sie gleich zu Toxo. Soweit ich weiß kostet der Volle und noch nicht nötige Service locker 200. 

Schon mal Danke für die Ratschläge und auch die Warnung, lieber den Fachmann ran zu lassen, ist sicher äußerst sinnvoll, aber nichts für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (16. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dann hättest du dir einfach beim ersten Mal zeigen lassen sollen, wies geht  Ich denke mal, Board und Ski wachsen sollte sich kaum unterschieden? Und Board wachsen ist nun echt kein Hexenwerk
> 
> Aber du hast schon recht, man sollte gut überlegen, WAS man selbst macht...!
> 
> Ich hab grad einige Euronen für Zentrierständer und Tensiometer ausgegeben - schau mer mal, wie es klappt, in eine der (für mich) letzten unerforschten Regionen im Bereich Bike Komponenten vorzudringen...



klar ist wachsen kein hexenwerk, nur die sauerei eben schon 
wie extreme geschrieben hat, hielt das wachs einfach nicht und war nicht für
den powder ausgelegt (mein fehlkauf!).
wäre ich gleich zum fachmann hätte ich mir über 100  gespart und die reinigungsaktion in der küche zugleich 

so nun back to topic...


----------



## benvolio (16. Dezember 2011)

Also "einfaches" Service der wichtigsten Elemente ist wirklich keine Hexerei.

Macht Spass und man lernt etwas dabei  - Wennst keine zwei linke Hände hast und halbwegs technisch begabt bist hier einige nützliche Infos mit denen ich auch alles geschafft hab - aber Disclaimer: eh schon wissen, alles auf eigenes Risiko! 

http://beta.bike-magazin.de/service/schrauber_tipps/fox-gabel--und-daempfer-service/a2530.html
bzw. das PDF hier direkt: http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=735559

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=361023

lg


----------



## swoosh999 (16. Dezember 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich sind Dremo, Werkzeug, Montageständer, gutes Licht und auch ein sauberer Raum vorhanden.
> Mit Dämpfern und Fox Gabeln habe ich noch keine Erfahrung. Meine Reba musste mir allerdings schon öfters ihr innerstes offenbaren.
> Also, ich denke schon das ich das säubern und einfachen Ölwechsel hinbekomme. Außerdem schraube ich gerne an meinen Bikes und irgendwie muss man ja Erfahrungen sammeln. Interessant wir sicher auch die Wartung des HS Getriebes.
> 
> ...



ich will um gottes willen keine werbung veranstalten, das vorweg !

meine gabel geb ich zu flatout-suspensions.de, da kostet der service um die 70  und die jungs sind einfach top 
den dämpfer schick ich auf die insel zu push/TF.
kostet etwas mehr, dafür einmalige angelegenheit.
der dämpfer bekommt ein kpl. neues innenleben und wird auf meine bedürfnisse abgestimmt - sowas bekommst du bei toxo nicht, und selbst kriegst du das auch nicht hin.


aber jedem das seine, ich wünsch dir jedenfalls schon mal viel erfolg und fluchfreies schrauben


----------



## ticris (16. Dezember 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> ich will um gottes willen keine werbung veranstalten, das vorweg !
> 
> meine gabel geb ich zu flatout-suspensions.de, da kostet der service um die 70  und die jungs sind einfach top
> ...
> aber jedem das seine, ich wünsch dir jedenfalls schon mal viel erfolg und fluchfreies schrauben



 Danke, aber ein bisschen Fluchen gehört doch dazu. 
flatout-suspensions.de? 70? Klingt gut, ist für einen kompletten Service sicher eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## obmiT (16. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn ein Passender "Winterreifen" fürs Strive?
Maxxis Swamp oder Onza Greina sind mir von den Beschreibungen als passend eingefallen.


----------



## rebirth (17. Dezember 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> der dämpfer bekommt ein kpl. neues innenleben



Was machen die denn damit? Was kostet es denn unterm strich? 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwed1 (17. Dezember 2011)

Servus,

kann mir jemand eine genauere Beschreibung zur Luftkammerverkleinerung des Monarch Dämpfers beim Strive 7.0 zukommen lassen und wo man die Teile bekommt. Oder hat jemand eine Adresse wo man das günstig machen lassen kann, falls es doch zu schwierig ist, es selbst zu machen.

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## mondo-mania (17. Dezember 2011)

Das ist eig ziemlich einfach. Als erstes das hier kaufen:

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=21135&prodid=52625

Ich finde die bei Canyon hätten das direkt mitgeben sollen. Ich kenn keinen mitm 7.0er der das nicht einbaut. Dann den Dämpfer ausbauen. oben raus und die zwei Imbusschrauben die die Achse klemmen raus. Aber häng den Rahmen irgendwo dran sonst knallter ja runter... Am bessten Spanngurt an en Deckenhaken. Dann die äußere Hülle vom Monarch runter und einfach die gewünschte Anzahl an Gummiringen draufschieben. Hülle wieder drauf.

Aber google einfach mal "Rock Shox Monarch HV tuning kit" da gibts etliches dazu auch Anleitungen.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Dezember 2011)

Welcher Stahlfederdaempfer passt ins Strive?
ich will für die kommende Saison auch hinten auf Stahl bzw. Titan wechseln.
welche Dämpfer habt ihr schon eingebaut bzw. Welcher passt.
Einen Fox hab ich schon gesehen! Würde sehr gerne den Cane Creek db einbauen könnte der passen.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Dezember 2011)

Roland wozu brauchstn das? Glaube das is nur interessant wenn man springt und/oder viel wiegt?


----------



## RolandMC (17. Dezember 2011)

ich muss das mal probieren. bin mit dem 23 eigentlich zufrieden, aber probieren geht über studieren sagt man.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Dezember 2011)

ok dann erlaub ichs dir


----------



## RolandMC (17. Dezember 2011)

Danke
Jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen welcher passt.


----------



## rebirth (17. Dezember 2011)

wenn du das geld übrig hast: Wieso nicht das min. 2-Wöchige Umtauschrecht nutzen und ausprobieren?


----------



## obmiT (18. Dezember 2011)

Hab das alte Video ersetzt durch das hier.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33837224"]Durch den Wald striven on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## rebirth (18. Dezember 2011)

Hey. Schönes Vid  Beim nächsten mal vielleicht versuchen bei den Stürzen bischen zu Fluchen, das machts dramatischer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obmiT (18. Dezember 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hey. Schönes Vid  Beim nächsten mal vielleicht versuchen bei den Stürzen bischen zu Fluchen, das machts dramatischer


Die 2 Stürze am Ende war der Kameramann. Beim Blick in die Bäume hört man ein leises Stöhnen weil die Beine im Rad verknotet waren und ein Wadenkrampf noch kahm.


----------



## swoosh999 (19. Dezember 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was machen die denn damit? Was kostet es denn unterm strich?
> 
> Grüße



guckst du:
http://www.pushindustries.com/2009/index.php?menu_id=30&type=products&title=FOX RP23&product_id=30

kannst solche späße machen lassen wie z.b. volle lowspeed druckstufe bei pp ON bis fast zur blockierung. erhöhte highspeed druckstufe um das durchschlagen zu minimieren usw...

kostet umgerechnet bei TF 165  (incl. Service)


----------



## swoosh999 (19. Dezember 2011)

obmiT schrieb:


> Hab das alte Video ersetzt durch das hier.
> 
> Durch den Wald striven on Vimeo



was hast du denn da alles am lenker hängen? 

die satteltasche am enduro ist auch eine seltenheit


----------



## obmiT (19. Dezember 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> was hast du denn da alles am lenker hängen?
> 
> die satteltasche am enduro ist auch eine seltenheit



Lenker Tacho und Klingel. Klingel weil ich nicht wie ein Brüllaffe fahren will und Tacho zur Aufzeichung der Strecke (wird am PC ausgelesen. Braucht nicht jeder aber ich)

Satteltache mit Minitool und Schlauch.


----------



## ticris (19. Dezember 2011)

So, an meinem Strive ist jetzt nach gut 6 Monaten auch schon ein Lager im Arsch.

Habe beim Zerlegen des Hinterbaus festgestellt, dass die 270° Box sehr schwergängig lauft und etwas hackt. Also zerlegt und festgestellt, dass das linke Lager (270° Box zu Rahmen) hinüber ist. Läuft extrem rau und bleibt ab und zu komplett hängen.

Anruf bei Canyon. "Oh, sie haben das Rad schon 6 Monate (Ja, 6 Monate und 10 Tage), ob das nicht schon unter Verschleiß fällt weiß ich nicht." 
Also, Kosten wahrscheinlich selber tragen. 

Ein Lager zusenden zu lassen fällt aufgrund eines fehlenden Einpresswerkzeugs leider flach. 

Eine Überprüfung, ob es ein Produktionsfehler oder Verschleiß ist können sie wohl auch nur bei Einsendung des kompletten Bikes mit "Haut und Haar". Ich möchte aber nur die die 270° Box und den Dämpfer (zwecks Überprüfung des Nadellagers) einschicken. Mein Bike komplett wieder in den Karton zu stopfen und es von DHL misshandeln zu lassen möchte ich unbedingt vermeiden. Schon beim ersten Versand zu mir hat sich das Holzbrettchen, das die Ausfallende schützt, in Sägespäne aufgelöst. Vielleicht geht es ja auch schneller wenn nur ein kleines Paket schon bearbeitungsbereiter Teile auf die Reise geht. 

Die Bearbeitungsdauer beträgt wohl momentan 3 - 4 WOCHEN. 

Was meint ihr? Darf ein Lager nach 100 h sehr softem (Fully Frischfleisch) Schönwetterfahren schon hinüber sein? 

Naja, jetzt habe ich seehhhr viel Zeit für die restlichen Wartungsarbeiten.


----------



## Skoalman (19. Dezember 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Ein Lager zusenden zu lassen fällt aufgrund eines fehlenden Einpresswerkzeugs leider flach.


Wie muss das Lager denn eingepresst werden? Mit einer Gewindestange und ein paar Muttern und Scheiben oder unter einer kleinen Standpresse (beim freundlichen Industriebetrieb in deiner Nähe) müsste das doch zu schaffen sein? Dann könntest du dir nur das Lager zusenden lassen oder (falls Normteil) dieses gleich auf dem freien Markt beschaffen.




> Was meint ihr? Darf ein Lager nach 100 h sehr softem (Fully Frischfleisch) Schönwetterfahren schon hinüber sein?


Bei guter Pflege und sinngemässem Einsatz des Bikes müssten die Lager eigentlich mindestens 2 Saisons durchhalten, alles andere erachte ich persönlich als eine Fehlkonstruktion. Leider scheinen solche Fehlkonstruktionen bei vielen Bikeherstellern aber mittlerweile eher die Regel als die Ausnahme zu sein.


----------



## ticris (19. Dezember 2011)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Wie muss das Lager denn eingepresst werden? Mit einer Gewindestange und ein paar Muttern und Scheiben oder unter einer kleinen Standpresse (beim freundlichen Industriebetrieb in deiner Nähe) müsste das doch zu schaffen sein? Dann könntest du dir nur das Lager zusenden lassen oder (falls Normteil) dieses gleich auf dem freien Markt beschaffen.



Gute Frage. Keinen Plan. Heute war mein erster Kontakt mit einer Hinterbaulagerung. In dieses Lager ist auf jeden Fall auch noch ein Hülse eingepresst. 






  hier sieht man es recht gut. Mittlerweile ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass in dem defekten Lager eine Plastikdichtscheibe, wie sie im anderen Lager steckt, fehlt. Vermutlich wurde sie beim Aufbau vergessen und deshalb ist das Lager schon hinüber.
Ich werde es zu Canyon schicken. Die sollen auch gleich das Nadellager bzw. die 270° Box checken. Da sie schon bei einigen getauscht wurde kann eine Überprüfung sicher nicht schaden und danach ist hoffentlich auch die Ungewissheit, ob man mit einem mangelhaften "Frühchen" rumfährt oder nicht, weg.

Für die Zukunft werde ich mich wohl auch mal mit dem Thema: "Lager einpressen selbst gemacht" beschäftigen. Früher oder später sind sicher alle Lager mal fällig. Jemand eine gute Informationsquelle griffbereit?


----------



## schwed1 (19. Dezember 2011)

Die Bearbeitungsdauer beträgt wohl momentan 3 - 4 WOCHEN. 

Servus,

das wird wohl nicht reichen. Ich hab meins Mitte November versendet und bekomm es Mitte Januar wieder. OK, zur 270 Grad Box kommt bei mir noch die Gabel dazu. Die muss Canyon dann weiterversenden.

gruß schwed


----------



## ticris (19. Dezember 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Die Bearbeitungsdauer beträgt wohl momentan 3 - 4 WOCHEN.
> 
> Servus,
> 
> ...



Super. Das klingt doch toll.  2 Monate ? Und das außerhalb der Saison? Hoffe das meine Teileinlieferung etwas schneller geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (20. Dezember 2011)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Ich hab meins Mitte November versendet und bekomm es Mitte Januar wieder


 
Das ist für MICH eine Frechheit solche "durchlaufzeiten".


----------



## mondo-mania (20. Dezember 2011)

Es liegt ja meisstens nicht mal an der Anzahl der zu reparierenden bikes warums solange dauert. Gut.. ich wohne in Koblenz und jedesmal wenn ich das Rad zu Canyon gebracht hab wars am nächsten Tag fertig. Ich vermute sowieso das die Kunde bevorzugt behandelt werden. Dazu kommt sicher, dass die versendeten Bikes bestimmt durch Die Postwege,das Logistische Einlagern im Canyon_home und auspacken einpacken zurückschicken automatisch mal 1,5 Wochen länger brauchen.

Aber bei Gabel oder Dämpfer Geschichten liegts ausschließlich an den Herstellern der Teile.


----------



## rebirth (20. Dezember 2011)

würde bedeuten wenn ich mein bike nach koblenz fahre, ichs am selben/nächsten tag wieder mitnehmen kann?


----------



## karsten13 (20. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit den Easton Haven Laufrädern. Habe nun am Hinterrad des Strive den 3. Speichenbruch. Die Speiche ist dabei immer im Nippel abgebrochen. Finde das nicht mehr normal und frage mich, ob andere auch dieses Problem haben.

Edit: Bin nicht schwer (< 70) und fahre auch nicht im Bikepark usw.

Danke und Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## _mike_ (21. Dezember 2011)

Hab die Haven grad nicht, aber in der Bike 12/2011 haben Sie im Langzeittest recht gut abgeschnitten. Speichenbruch am Nippel ist ein Hinweis auf zu hohe/niedrige Speichenspannung und nicht normal.....da sollte ein Fachmann mal Hand anlegen oder du schickst das Rad zu Canyon und reklamierst dies.


----------



## mondo-mania (21. Dezember 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> würde bedeuten wenn ich mein bike nach koblenz  fahre, ichs am selben/nächsten tag wieder mitnehmen kann?



Kann ich ja nicht versichern.. Aber so sind meine Erfahrungen bis jetzt.  Gut ich mach dann en Termin und brings halt an dem besagten Termin  dahin. Hab den Termin aber erst 3 Wochen nach Anfrage bekommen. Also  wenns Rad nicht mehr fahrbar gewesen wäre hätte ich auch Pech gehabt...



karsten13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit den Easton Haven Laufrädern. Habe nun am Hinterrad des Strive den 3. Speichenbruch. Die Speiche ist dabei immer im Nippel abgebrochen. Finde das nicht mehr normal und frage mich, ob andere auch dieses Problem haben.
> 
> ...



Mein Kumpel hat das 9.0 ES und hat bisher noch nicht an den Laufrädern gehabt. Ca. 75 ca. und schon mehrere Stürtze mit Überschlag im Bikepark... Also heftige crashs...

Lieben Gruß 

mondo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondo-mania (21. Dezember 2011)

Grad wo ich am PC bin mal ne doofe Frage. Mein Dämpfer is im Moment bei SI aber ich bin mir sicher das auf dem Dämpfer der Druckstufentune-aufkleber L3 drauf hatte. Wenn ichs nicht komplett vertausche ist das doch tune low. Ich dachte aber bisher, dass das tune des Dämpfer high wäre da der Hinterbau ja ne ziemlich progressive Charakteristik hat. 

Quelle:   http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2010/08/canyon-strive-2011.html

Bitte um Aufklärung  da ich mir da ein vivid coil einbauen will und grade etwas im tune verunsichert bin.

Gruß


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2011)

Hi, ich versteh leider kein wort auf der seite.. aber ich denke der stirve hinterbau ist alles, nur nicht progressiv. Weiß ich aber nur vom hören sagen.. ^^


----------



## wholeStepDown (22. Dezember 2011)

sorry wenn das wahrscheinlich schon (öfters) gefragt wurde: gibt es irgendwelche "offiziellen" statements zwecks optimierung (von seiten canyons) der 270° box bei den 2012er Modellen?


----------



## greg12 (22. Dezember 2011)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Grad wo ich am PC bin mal ne doofe Frage. Mein Dämpfer is im Moment bei SI aber ich bin mir sicher das auf dem Dämpfer der Druckstufentune-aufkleber L3 drauf hatte. Wenn ichs nicht komplett vertausche ist das doch tune low. Ich dachte aber bisher, dass das tune des Dämpfer high wäre da der Hinterbau ja ne ziemlich progressive Charakteristik hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß



der hinterbau ist alles andere als progressiv, das erkennt man an den leverage ratio kennlinie. linear zum ende hin leicht degressiv würds eher treffen. erkennts auch an der kurve forces wie der hinterbau durchrauscht ohne einen funken endprogression..
bei dem hinterbau hilft nur ein dämpfer mit kleiner luftkammer (viel endprogression) und je nach fahrergewicht eine mittlere oder hohe druckstufendämpfung..


----------



## Topanga (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
Canyon verbaut lt. Katalog beim Strive 9.0SL angeblich die Fox 36 Factory Talas. Ist das eine spezielle OEM für Canyon ohne Kashima Coating, oder eine 2011er Gabel? Laut Homepage Fox sind doch die 2012er Factory alle mit Kashima Coating. Die Fox Performance haben die normale Beschichtung. Blicke da nicht so ganz durch.


----------



## gmk (22. Dezember 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> der hinterbau ist alles andere als progressiv, das erkennt man an den leverage ratio kennlinie. linear zum ende hin leicht degressiv würds eher treffen. erkennts auch an der kurve forces wie der hinterbau durchrauscht ohne einen funken endprogression..
> *bei dem hinterbau hilft nur ein dämpfer mit kleiner luftkammer (viel endprogression) und je nach fahrergewicht eine mittlere oder hohe druckstufendämpfung*..



*wieso verbaut canyon dann dämpfer mit extragroßer luftkammer ?*



> Dämpfer
> Fox Float Performance RP2 Boost Valve XXV





> Dämpfer
> Fox Float RP23 Boost Valve XXV





> Dämpfer
> Fox Float Factory RP 23 Boost Valve XXV Kashima


----------



## rebirth (22. Dezember 2011)

Laut support ist alles wo kashima auf der seite steht bzw. abgebildet ist ein fehler. Angeblich sind es 2012er gabel und dämpfer, aber ohne kashima. 
Die reverb ist auch mit dem zug außen, also von 2011.. Finds auch etwas komisch das ganze.

Wie fühlt sich ein dämpfer/hinterbau an der durchrauscht? Bringt das fox luftkammer spacer wie auch immer teil auch was bei der großen luftkammer?

Grüße


----------



## Radonpiranha (23. Dezember 2011)

^^ Soo bei dem Thema muss ich auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben !

Ich Frage mich schon seitdem ich die Parts der neuen Strive's erfahren habe was sich Canyon dabei denkt die Luftkammer für 2012 von XV auf XXV zu vergrößern damit der hinterbau noch Softer und Durschrauschiger ist?!

Und zu diesem "neuen" Luftkammerspacer, den finde ich sau interessant dadurch kann man denke ich die gesamte kennlinie nach hinten verschieben also Progressiver, da geht ja die Luft viel schneller in die äußere Luftkammer (die XV) die ja für die Endprogession zuständig ist. Also den muss ich in 2012 mal Testen oder es kommt ein DHX Air rein (Coil find ich geiler aber ich muss in meiner gegend auch Berge hochfahren)


----------



## Radonpiranha (23. Dezember 2011)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Es liegt ja meisstens nicht mal an der Anzahl der zu reparierenden bikes warums solange dauert. Gut.. ich wohne in Koblenz und jedesmal wenn ich das Rad zu Canyon gebracht hab wars am nächsten Tag fertig. Ich vermute sowieso das die Kunde bevorzugt behandelt werden. Dazu kommt sicher, dass die versendeten Bikes bestimmt durch Die Postwege,das Logistische Einlagern im Canyon_home und auspacken einpacken zurückschicken automatisch mal 1,5 Wochen länger brauchen.
> 
> Aber bei Gabel oder Dämpfer Geschichten liegts ausschließlich an den Herstellern der Teile.



Also das mit der Wartezeit kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen  ich denke das ist Session bedingt, ich war einer von denen die es als erstes bekommen haben und einer der ersten der Probleme hatte ^^ und die wurden erstmal wochenlang hinausgezögert und dann immer ca. eine Woche repariert inclusive einer falschen Lieferung eines alten Nerve AM's obwohl ich mein Strive abholen wollte


----------



## greg12 (23. Dezember 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> ^^ Soo bei dem Thema muss ich auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben !
> 
> Ich Frage mich schon seitdem ich die Parts der neuen Strive's erfahren habe was sich Canyon dabei denkt die Luftkammer fÃ¼r 2012 von XV auf XXV zu vergrÃ¶Ãernâ¦ damit der hinterbau noch Softer und Durschrauschiger ist?!
> 
> Und zu diesem "neuen" Luftkammerspacer, den finde ich sau interessant dadurch kann man denke ich die gesamte kennlinie nach hinten verschieben also Progressiver, da geht ja die Luft viel schneller in die Ã¤uÃere Luftkammer (die XV) die ja fÃ¼r die Endprogession zustÃ¤ndig ist. Also den muss ich in 2012 mal Testen oder es kommt ein DHX Air rein (Coil find ich geilerâ¦ aber ich muss in meiner gegend auch Berge hochfahren)



was sich canyon beim xxv dÃ¤mpfer denkt, keine ahnung, vielleicht warens billig zu haben. in einer welt der superlative klingts marketingtechnisch einfach besser xxv anzupreisen als nix....
naja man wird sehen, was die ersten fahrten mit dem ohnehin schon soften neuen strive mit noch superflacherer linearer kennlinie bringen wird... komfort komfort komfort! reserven fÃ¼r harte aktionen- wahrscheinlich fehlanzeige, definierter mittlerer fw- n.v.h....

ob ein dhx air was bringt wag ich mal zu bezweifeln. der bringt doch max. bei extrem progressiven kinematiken was, neigt der doch ohnehin zum durchrauschen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (23. Dezember 2011)

Kann mal jemand erklären was durchrauschen bedeuten soll?! Wie fühlt sich denn sowas an?


----------



## _mike_ (23. Dezember 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand erklären was durchrauschen bedeuten soll?! Wie fühlt sich denn sowas an?



Ich versuchs mal auf Grund eines aktuellem Vorfalls im eigenen Fuhrpark:

Wenn ich den Sag richtig eingestellt hatte, hab ich schon im Stand den ganzen Federweg ausgenutzt, und das ohne spürbare Progression. Kennlinienmäßig ist der Verlauf also über den gesamten Federweg gesehen sehr flach gewesen, und damit der mittlere Federwg eigentlich gar nicht richtig nutzbar, da der Dämpfer bei größerer Kraft (z.B. auf den Sattel fallen lassen) gleich "druchgerauscht" ist und somit "durchgeschlagen ist.

Dann hab ich etwas Öl in die Lufttkammer, um diese damit zu verkleinern und die Progression zu erhöhen. Jetzt schlägt der Dämpfer nicht mehr durch beim "Popotest" sondern nutzt nur ca. 75% Federweg und wird schon ab der Mitte des Federwegs straffer und "rauscht nicht mehr so durch". Wohlgemerkt bei gleichem Sag und schön kleinem Losbrechmoment!

Noch mal in Zahlen: wenn du 160mm Federweg hast und mit 25% Sag fährs hast du 120mm nutzbaren Federweg  (mal Stufen, Drops & Sprünge aussen vor gelassen). Wenn du auch noch mal min. 10% als Durchschlagschutz abziehst, bleiben dir 108mm (160 -10% * 75%). 

Als durchrauschen würde ich bezeichnen wenn man vom Sag ausgehend den Federweg gleich mal bis zu 75% des nutzbaren Weges ausreizt bevor dann die Endprogression einsetzt.....makes sense?


----------



## T!ll (23. Dezember 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand erklären was durchrauschen bedeuten soll?! Wie fühlt sich denn sowas an?



Man kann es auch hören, wenn der Dämpfer durchschlägt ;-)

Bin selber noch kein Strive gefahren, habe mich aber bei meinem Nerve AM früher schon immer gewundert, warum dort die große Luftkammer verbaut war. Es war mit mehr als 20% Sag nicht fahrbar, da es heftig durchgerauscht ist.
Mit der kleinen Luftkammer ist es dann viel besser geworden.

Ist mir ein Rätsel, warum das Rad immer noch mit der XXV-Kammer ausgeliefert wird ... beim Strive scheint die Problematik ja ähnlich zu sein.


----------



## Radonpiranha (23. Dezember 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> ob ein dhx air was bringt wag ich mal zu bezweifeln. der bringt doch max. bei extrem progressiven kinematiken was, neigt der doch ohnehin zum durchrauschen.....



Tja â¦ das muss man testen ! Ich habs noch nicht getestet und wenn dieser Spacer da nix bringt kauf ich halt einen DHX Air und versuch mein bestes die Kennlinie zu verbessern Hier gibt's ja jetzt schon mindestens einen mit DHX und einen mit DHX Air> Bei dem weiÃ ich das er geschrieben hatte das sein Strive jetzt nicht mehr so durchrauscht (beim DHX ist's ja klar die Feder hat ja sozusagen eine eigene Kennlinie)

Edit: â¦Ich habe den DHX Air dieses Jahr nur noch nicht eingebaut, damit falls bei mir noch ein "270Â° Box Problem" auftritt dieses nicht auf meinen Einbau zu schieben ist. AuÃerdem traue ich mich noch nicht so ganz an die Nadellager...


----------



## Nordhesse (25. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie ich an solche Kabelführungen komme, um ne versenkbare Sattelstütze zu verbauen?
lg Philipp


----------



## fanatikz (25. Dezember 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie ich an solche Kabelführungen komme, um ne versenkbare Sattelstütze zu verbauen?
> lg Philipp



Meinste die Satelliten? gibts hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46326


----------



## Nordhesse (25. Dezember 2011)

Mist da warte ich ja noch länger drauf


----------



## Nordhesse (26. Dezember 2011)

Oder gibts vlt. jemanden der noch welche zu Hause hat, brauche ja nur 2 glaube ich. Würde die abkaufen...
Philipp


----------



## downhillboy (27. Dezember 2011)

weiß jemand von euch ab wann die strives bei canyon im showroom stehn .... wollt nämlich anfand januar mal hinfahren und mir das 8 anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radonpiranha (27. Dezember 2011)

downhillboy schrieb:


> weiÃ jemand von euch ab wann die strives bei canyon im showroom stehn .... wollt nÃ¤mlich anfand januar mal hinfahren und mir das 8 anschauen



^^ Die sind schon lange da â¦ aber ob ein 8er da ist kann ich dir nicht sagen letztes Jahr war nur das ES9 und das ESX LTD im Showroom


ach jaâ¦ Ich habe mir mal diese Fox Volume Spacer gekauft (3er Kit, gibt's anscheinend noch nicht einzeln) Bei Toxo gibts die fÃ¼r 40â¬ (ziemlich viel fÃ¼r 3 Plastikteile und das Ã¼berteuerte 5ccm Fox Fluid zeugs) aber evtl. kann ich dadurch ja einen DHX Air und ne ecke Gewicht einsparen mal sehen â¦ ich berichte!


----------



## julius09 (27. Dezember 2011)

downhillboy schrieb:


> weiß jemand von euch ab wann die strives bei canyon im showroom stehn .... wollt nämlich anfand januar mal hinfahren und mir das 8 anschauen



Geh auf canyon.de dann oben Links auf bike Shop und dann auf Expressbikes und dann auf showroomtestbikes da kannst du sehn ob dein Modell testbereit ist. Oder du rufst einfach mal im showroom an.


----------



## maxl_nbg (27. Dezember 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Oder gibts vlt. jemanden der noch welche zu Hause hat, brauche ja nur 2 glaube ich. Würde die abkaufen...
> Philipp



Ich hab die Dinger telefonisch bei Canyon geordert, war nicht teuer, ich glaube mit Versand unter 10 Euro.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (27. Dezember 2011)

hallo zusammen

interessiere mich für das Strive 7.0! Was meint ihr lohnt es sich für das Rad fast 4 Monate zu warten?Da andere Räder mit einer nicht ganz so guten Ausstattung sofort zu haben sind!! Wie siehts mit Störungsanfälligkeit/Problemen aus? Hab mich hier ein wenig eingelesen und festgstellt das viele von einem sehr soften Hinterbau sprechen?! Ich bringe fast 95kg auf die waage? Danke für eure Antworten

MFG


----------



## Radonpiranha (27. Dezember 2011)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> interessiere mich fÃ¼r das Strive 7.0! Was meint ihr lohnt es sich fÃ¼r das Rad fast 4 Monate zu warten?Da andere RÃ¤der mit einer nicht ganz so guten Ausstattung sofort zu haben sind!! Wie siehts mit StÃ¶rungsanfÃ¤lligkeit/Problemen aus? Hab mich hier ein wenig eingelesen und festgstellt das viele von einem sehr soften Hinterbau sprechen?! Ich bringe fast 95kg auf die waage? Danke fÃ¼r eure Antworten
> 
> MFG



Falls du dich hier richtig eingelesen hÃ¤ttest wÃ¼sstest du jetzt das man all das auch weg bekommt und die Probleme vom 1. Strive behoben wurden (270Â°Box+Nadellager-schÃ¤den) Aber ich bin der Meinung das man wenn man ein besonders Bike haben will auch mal nen halbes Jahr warten kann (wenn man schon ein Bike hat geht's natÃ¼rlich viel leichter)
zum Hinterbau (da hat dein KÃ¶rpergewicht recht wenig mit zu tun), weil das "Problem"(Geschmacksache) an der Kennlinie und der DÃ¤mpferauswahl liegt â¦wie angesprochen die neuen Fox Volume Spacer mÃ¼ssten da Abhilfe schaffen aber die hat wohl noch keiner eingebaut (ich bekomme sie Anfang Januar und werde hier dann Berichten)


----------



## psycho82 (27. Dezember 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit den Easton Haven Laufrädern. Habe nun am Hinterrad des Strive den 3. Speichenbruch. Die Speiche ist dabei immer im Nippel abgebrochen. Finde das nicht mehr normal und frage mich, ob andere auch dieses Problem haben.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

fahre die Haven seit 4 Monaten ca. 1600km auf den Trails im Bergischen Land. Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme!

Lass mal deine Speichenspannung ueberpruefen!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillboy (27. Dezember 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> ^^ Die sind schon lange da  aber ob ein 8er da ist kann ich dir nicht sagen letztes Jahr war nur das ES9 und das ESX LTD im Showroom


 super danke  ich finds aber komisch dass die bei canyon als showroombikes nicht eingetragen sind ...


----------



## rebirth (27. Dezember 2011)

Sind aber die 2011er Modelle, nur zur info (zumindest waren sie es noch vor nem monat oder so)


----------



## Talon (27. Dezember 2011)

Hi in meinem Album könnt ihr euch anschauen wie a Strive mit Rock Shox Vivid 
ausschaut.


----------



## rebirth (27. Dezember 2011)

Ähm. Ist das ein 2012er?


----------



## Radonpiranha (27. Dezember 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ähm. Ist das ein 2012er?



Nö, wohl ehr 2012 Style ^^ also die 270°Box ist noch 2011


----------



## Talon (28. Dezember 2011)

Ne ist schon an 2011. Mir gefällt die Farbgebung 2012 besser wie das einfarbige schwarz.Geschützt wirds Oberrohr auch von dem her passt scho. Ja die Box ist noch original. Hatte noch keine Probleme mit dem Rad, ausser das eins der Lager an der Wippe zum Unterrohr leicht rau läuft sonst alles gut.


----------



## Radonpiranha (28. Dezember 2011)

Talon schrieb:


> Ne ist schon an 2011. Mir gefällt die Farbgebung 2012 besser wie das einfarbige schwarz.Geschützt wirds Oberrohr auch von dem her passt scho. Ja die Box ist noch original. Hatte noch keine Probleme mit dem Rad, ausser das eins der Lager an der Wippe zum Unterrohr leicht rau läuft sonst alles gut.



Naja  so war das nicht gemeint, weil ich glaube auch kaum das die 2012er 270°Box bei dir passt ^^ die ist en gutes stück breiter an der Aufnahme.
Aber auch eine gute Variante das Oberrohr zu schützen wenn's bei mir mal zu großen schaden nehmen sollte mache ich vllt. mal ne Folie im ES9-Gold drauf


----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2011)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> 2012er 270°Box



Dachte die wird auf Garantie getauscht bei den Aktuellen modellen?!


----------



## Radonpiranha (28. Dezember 2011)

Wird sie ja auch (wenn die gewisse Toleranzen überschreitet) ich habe aber doch nicht's vom Wechsel geschrieben, nur das er ein 2011er Strive mit 2011er 270°Box und 2012er "Style" Aufklebern hat (2012er Box passt auch nicht in ein 2011er, aber hab ich ja schon geschrieben)


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (29. Dezember 2011)

Habe das ESX 9.0 SL bestellt. Allerdings ist die Lieferzeit KW 32(d.h August 12)!! :-(

Jetzt sich die Frage ob ich ein Downgrade auf das ES 8.0 machen soll. Dies wäre im April verfügbar, also noch einigermassen akzeptal!

Was meint ihr. Soll ich downgraden und noch dieses Jahr Strive fahren oder fast auf Ende Saison warten und dann das edel Strive in den Händen halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti_88 (29. Dezember 2011)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Habe das ESX 9.0 SL bestellt. Allerdings ist die Lieferzeit KW 32(d.h August 12)!! :-(
> 
> Jetzt sich die Frage ob ich ein Downgrade auf das ES 8.0 machen soll. Dies wäre im April verfügbar, also noch einigermassen akzeptal!
> 
> Was meint ihr. Soll ich downgraden und noch dieses Jahr Strive fahren oder fast auf Ende Saison warten und dann das edel Strive in den Händen halten.



ich würds nicht aushalten bis in August!!  Ich wäre auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen ein bike zu bestellen das im August 12 erst geliefert wird! Da ist der Sommer ja fast schon rum, und das finde ich nunmal die beste Zeit zum Biken!


----------



## phi84 (29. Dezember 2011)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Habe das ESX 9.0 SL bestellt. Allerdings ist die Lieferzeit KW 32


Meinst du nicht Kalenderwoche 23? Ist allerdings immer noch Anfang Juni...


----------



## steph4n (29. Dezember 2011)

Hat sich eigtl schon jemand ein Schutzblech für den Bereich zwischen Schwinge und vordere Schaltung gebaut? Bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage sammelt sich dort einiges an Dreck...man kann zwar einige Zeit weiter fahren aber irgendwann muss man mit den Fingern ran und das Zeug raus fummeln.


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (29. Dezember 2011)

phi84 schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht Kalenderwoche 23? Ist allerdings immer noch Anfang Juni...



Nein leider KW 32! Schweizer Pure Cycling Modell in Glacier!


----------



## Topanga (29. Dezember 2011)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Nein leider KW 32! Schweizer Pure Cycling Modell in Glacier!



Da scheint sich sowohl die Lieferzeit, als auch die Farbauswahl von der deutschen zu unterscheiden. Bei uns immer noch 23.KW, jedoch nur in schwarz. 
Ich finde ohnehin das ES 8.0 vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis besser (in D 800 Euro billiger als das ESX 9.0) und nur 500g schwerer. Ob die Sun Ringle Räder etwas taugen weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (29. Dezember 2011)

Topanga schrieb:


> Da scheint sich sowohl die Lieferzeit, als auch die Farbauswahl von der deutschen zu unterscheiden. Bei uns immer noch 23.KW, jedoch nur in schwarz.
> Ich finde ohnehin das ES 8.0 vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis besser (in D 800 Euro billiger als das ESX 9.0) und nur 500g schwerer. Ob die Sun Ringle Räder etwas taugen weiß ich allerdings nicht.



In CH sind nur 300 Unterschied zwischen ESX 9.0 und ES 8.0 (über D).


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2011)

http://canyon.ch? hihi ^^


----------



## mweber972 (30. Dezember 2011)

steph4n schrieb:


> Hat sich eigtl schon jemand ein Schutzblech für den Bereich zwischen Schwinge und vordere Schaltung gebaut? Bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage sammelt sich dort einiges an Dreck...man kann zwar einige Zeit weiter fahren aber irgendwann muss man mit den Fingern ran und das Zeug raus fummeln.


 

Schutzbleche sind am Strive nicht erlaubt


----------



## Radonpiranha (30. Dezember 2011)

steph4n schrieb:


> Hat sich eigtl schon jemand ein Schutzblech für den Bereich zwischen Schwinge und vordere Schaltung gebaut? Bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage sammelt sich dort einiges an Dreck...man kann zwar einige Zeit weiter fahren aber irgendwann muss man mit den Fingern ran und das Zeug raus fummeln.



Hast recht meine 1. richtige Tour mit dem Strive war nach einem sehr verregnetem tag und ich bin durch eine Baustelle gefahren  und dort hat sich mein Hinterrad komplett Blockiert durch Lehm-Matsch (der feind von jedem Strive, also besser Lehmhaltige Böden meiden!) aber Schutzblech geht trotzdem GARNICHT !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volker65 (30. Dezember 2011)

Probleme mit der Hammschmidt .
Hallo wer kann mir weiterhelfen.Meine Kurbel rutscht beim Anfahren durch .Erst waren Knackgeräusche da.War bei Canyon und die Kurbel wurde Eingeschickt zu Sportimport .Dauer 4Wochen .Das getriebe von der Hammschmidt wurde getäuscht.Bin jetzt 51km gefahren und jetzt. fängt der Mist von vorne an.Beim Fahren rutscht die Kurbel durch .Habe das Strive Es .


----------



## Wobbi (30. Dezember 2011)

rutscht die in beiden betriebsarten (normal und overdrive) durch?


----------



## Volker65 (30. Dezember 2011)

Nur im overdrive .


----------



## Wobbi (30. Dezember 2011)

schau mal, ob der zug richtig eingestellt ist. nach 50km kann die verzahnung eigentlich unmöglich hinüber sein. hört sich für mich eher danach an, als ob auf dem weg schalter-zug-hammerschmidt irgend etwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## karsten13 (30. Dezember 2011)

Volker65 schrieb:


> Nur im overdrive .



bei mir war die Overdrive-Feder defekt. 

Gruss,

Karsten.

P.S.: Danke an alle, die mir was zu den Speichenbrüchen geschrieben haben


----------



## rebirth (31. Dezember 2011)

Könnte mir mal jemand den link zum Schweizer ESX 9.0 zukommen lassen? Bin scheinbar zu blöd zum finden XD

*EDIT* Danke an alle für den Link*gg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volker65 (31. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge.Und an allen Mountainbiker einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr .


----------



## thomas_127 (31. Dezember 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Könnte mir mal jemand den link zum Schweizer ESX 9.0 zukommen lassen? Bin scheinbar zu blöd zum finden XD



http://www.purecycling.ch/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=10003


----------



## rebirth (1. Januar 2012)

moin. Ist der SDG Fly RL ein OEM Sattel? Ich finde nirgends anständige Bilder von dem Teil. Der Scheint, zumindest von der Seite, recht Hässlich zu sein =) 

Noch ne kurze Frage wegen dem Lenkanschlag: Geht der Umbau bei jedem Strive bzw. bei jeder Gabel? Der Gabelschaft sieht ja ziemlich kurz aus auf dem Bild. Also ohne Spacer usw. 

Grüße


----------



## swoosh999 (2. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Noch ne kurze Frage wegen dem Lenkanschlag: Geht der Umbau bei jedem Strive bzw. bei jeder Gabel? Der Gabelschaft sieht ja ziemlich kurz aus auf dem Bild. Also ohne Spacer usw.



das ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen bei den 2012er modellen.
natürlich blöd da der steuersatz mit lenkeinschlag eine 10mm klemmung hat (ersetzt dann den spacer bzw. kann man auch variieren). schau dir mal die bilder in meinem album an.
ich schau jetzt nicht nach wie hoch der syncros vorbau ist, aber vllt. könnte man durch tausch gegen einen flacheren da was machen.


----------



## Radonpiranha (2. Januar 2012)

Ich finde die Idee mit dem Lenkanschlag nicht schlecht aber ich hÃ¤tte bedenken! Also wenn man hinfliegt ohne wird zwar die Optik vom Oberrohr versaut aber ich kÃ¶nnte mir denken das es mit Lenkanschlag noch schlimmer fÃ¼r andere teile kommen kann z.B. die LaufrÃ¤der die kÃ¶nnen sich ja nicht mehr drehen wie sie wollen!?

.. Also ich habe mein Thema Oberrohr behoben in dem ich nur den Lenker etwas nach vorn gedreht habe und jetzt mehr upswipe habe, die bremsen dÃ¼rften zwar noch etwas schrÃ¤gerâ¦ aber im moment komme ich schleiffrei drÃ¼ber (wenn man nicht von oben auf den Lenker drÃ¼ckt beim drehen) also so nen halben mm platz 
ach ja, man kÃ¶nnte natÃ¼rlich noch Material abtragen von den Triggern (haben die meisten ja schon^^) nur halt bisschen mehr, dann kann man vllt. doch den Haven Lenker verwenden, weil ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen besseren gefunden wobei ich sehr gern nen Syntace holen wÃ¼rde aber zu wenig Rise :-(


----------



## swoosh999 (2. Januar 2012)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee mit dem Lenkanschlag nicht schlecht aber ich hätte bedenken! Also wenn man hinfliegt ohne wird zwar die Optik vom Oberrohr versaut aber ich könnte mir denken das es mit Lenkanschlag noch schlimmer für andere teile kommen kann z.B. die Laufräder die können sich ja nicht mehr drehen wie sie wollen!?



das wird sich 2012 zeigen 
wie du es machst ist natürlich ne möglichkeit, aber ich nehme keine Einbußen in sachen ergonomie/cockpiteinstellung in kauf.
man bedenke das man jedesmal das multitool auspacken muss um den lenker wieder zurück zubekommen - macht bei nässe, schlamm und kälte besonders viel spaß


----------



## steph4n (2. Januar 2012)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Hast recht meine 1. richtige Tour mit dem Strive war nach einem sehr verregnetem tag und ich bin durch eine Baustelle gefahren  und dort hat sich mein Hinterrad komplett Blockiert durch Lehm-Matsch (der feind von jedem Strive, also besser Lehmhaltige Böden meiden!) aber Schutzblech geht trotzdem GARNICHT !



genau das meine ich, es geht mir nicht darum das ich sauber bleibe 

ich meine etwas in der art:



obwohl mir der schon deutlich zu groß ist, mal sehen ob es überhaupt eine montage-möglichkeit gibt


----------



## Wobbi (2. Januar 2012)

sowa in der art wäre genau das richtige! könnte auch einiges kürzer, dafür aber tiefer montiert sein.


----------



## Radonpiranha (2. Januar 2012)

Also beim ES9 gibt's da ne MÃ¶glichkeit ein "Verstopf-Schutz" hin zu basteln â¦ aber da mÃ¼sste glaube ich bei allen anderen eine ZufÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r den Umwerfer sein
aber das doofe ist ihr mÃ¼sst auch den Matsch von HS oder KettenblÃ¤ttern fern halten bei mir hatte sich alles da hinterm Tretlager angesammelt und ist als es da voll war in meine HS Ã¼bergegangen und weil in dem Lehm-matsch so schÃ¶ne Steine waren hatte ich ne ganz tolle HS-Blockierung! aber dafÃ¼r hab ich mir jetzt die Truvativ Mud Claw dran geschraubt â¦ mit der mÃ¼sste die HS Matschfrei bleiben >>> Empfehlung fÃ¼r alle HammerSchmidt-Fahrer !!! kostet auch nur so 5â¬ (muss beim Strive aber nachbearbeitet werden wegen der fetten Schwinge)


----------



## ticris (2. Januar 2012)

Ein gutes Neues miteinander.

 @swoosh999: 

Was für ein Aufwand ist die Block Lock Nachrüstung? 

Finde diese Lösung sehr interessant.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass man die obere Lagerschale austauschen muss? Also für den unerfahrenen, spezialwerkzeuglosen Schrauber nicht unbedingt zum Selbermachen geeignet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (2. Januar 2012)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> ... aber dafür hab ich mir jetzt die Truvativ Mud Claw dran geschraubt  mit der müsste die HS Matschfrei bleiben >>> Empfehlung für alle HammerSchmidt-Fahrer !!! kostet auch nur so 5 (muss beim Strive aber nachbearbeitet werden wegen der fetten Schwinge)


Hast du da ein Foto von der montierten Mud Claw? Ich habe das Ding zu hause liegen, und raff nicht wie ichs dran bekomme...


----------



## Radonpiranha (2. Januar 2012)

soo hab grad mal Bilder gemacht â¦ also du musst schon einiges an der dicke des Materials weg nehmen (da wo die Schrauben-lÃ¶scher sind>Bild 2), weil sonst passt's mit der schwinge net. Und joaâ¦ es geht ehh nur mit einer Schraube, was meiner Meinung nach aber reicht oder du Federst weit genug ein, dann schaffst du es vllt. die 2. Schraube rein zu drehen. Bild 3 ist von unten also nicht wundern!


----------



## Kizou (2. Januar 2012)

Bin heute mal bei C. gewesen.
Sie haben zwar noch kein 2012er dort stehen, jedoch ein ESX aus 2011 mit kompletter 2012er Bestückung, inkl. Kashima.
Die Stealth - Geschichte sieht sehr fett aus.
Für 2012 verschwinden auch wieder die Nadellager und werden zu Kugellager.
Der Rockerarm wird breiter. Das Durchrauschen sowie das Wippen soll verschwunden sein.
Alles in Allem soll es ein heftiges Update bekommen haben.
Alle Aussagen beziehen sich auf die Aussagen der Mitarbeiter.
Ich konnte nun auch mal das Alpinist im Gegensatz zum Strive fahren.
Nach langem hin und her ( vertride/esx9) ist nun meine Entscheidung beim Strive geblieben.
Torque ist geil, aber wohl für meinen Zweck zu weich und panzerartig.
Gruß und frohes Neues!


----------



## Radonpiranha (3. Januar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Das Durchrauschen sowie das Wippen soll verschwunden sein.



Also das mit dem Durchrauschen glaube ich net ! grade bei der XXV Luftkammer, oder Canyon verbaut Volume Spacer um die dicke Stylische Außenkammer zu haben aber innen Volumen zu killen 
und was für ein "Wippen" ???


----------



## rebirth (3. Januar 2012)

Was gibt eigentlich den schlag beim durchrauschen? Der dämpfer oder hinterbau/rahmen?


----------



## swoosh999 (3. Januar 2012)

ticris schrieb:


> Ein gutes Neues miteinander.
> 
> @swoosh999:
> 
> ...



habe dazu schon vor ein paar wochen was geschrieben:



swoosh999 schrieb:


> gabeleinbau/ausbau ist relativ easy.
> für steuersatz brauchst du halt ein austreib und einpresswerkzeug.
> wenn du gute qualität haben willst kosten diese werkzeuge ein vermögen.
> daher mein tip: für nen zehner beim örtlichen machen lassen, am besten da wo du auch den steuersatz bestellt/gekauft hast


----------



## Radonpiranha (3. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was gibt eigentlich den schlag beim durchrauschen? Der dämpfer oder hinterbau/rahmen?



Schlag bei durchrauschen ? Du meinst bestimmt den Durchschlag!?
Den macht der Dämpfer wenn kein Hub mehr da ist


----------



## ticris (3. Januar 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> habe dazu schon vor ein paar wochen was geschrieben:



Danke, hatte ich überlesen.


----------



## ticris (3. Januar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Für 2012 verschwinden auch wieder die Nadellager und werden zu Kugellager.
> Der Rockerarm wird breiter. Das Durchrauschen sowie das Wippen soll verschwunden sein.
> Alles in Allem soll es ein heftiges Update bekommen haben.



 Kein Nadellager mehr? Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, zumal es auf der HP und im Katalog nach wie vor beworben wird.
Laut Katalog ist neu: Sitzwinkel 73°, konische Lagerbefestigung im Hauptlager, einstellbare Schrägkugellager bei der Wippe, eine schlechtere, undurchdachtere Ausstattung und ein scheußliches neues Design.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (3. Januar 2012)

ticris schrieb:


> Kein Nadellager mehr? Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, zumal es auf der HP und im Katalog nach wie vor beworben wird.
> Laut Katalog ist neu: Sitzwinkel 73°, konische Lagerbefestigung im Hauptlager, einstellbare Schrägkugellager bei der Wippe, eine schlechtere, undurchdachtere Ausstattung und ein scheußliches neues Design.



Wie gesagt, ich beziehe mich da auf die gestriegen Aussagen der C. Mitarbeiter.
Das Design hat sich zum Vorjahr ( bis die Farbgebung ( und in stealth mehr als dezent )) nicht verändert.
Also, wenn Du das Design scheußlich findest, hat  sich für Dich doch auch nichts, dahingehend geändert.
Das der Katalog nicht immer so ganz aktuell ist, ist ja auch nichts Neues.
Demzufolge bekommst Du ja auch die Zubehörteile bei C. günstiger, wenn Du kein Rad kaufst.Und bei einem Radkauf zahlst Du mehr 

Gruss


----------



## Kizou (3. Januar 2012)

steph4n schrieb:


> genau das meine ich, es geht mir nicht darum das ich sauber bleibe
> 
> ich meine etwas in der art:
> 
> ...



Der Umwerfer steht ja wirklich ziemlich unter " Beschuss ".
Hat schon Jemand ne Lösung ?
Ich meine ....ich hab zwar noch bis Mai Zeit , aber ....


----------



## rebirth (3. Januar 2012)

ticris schrieb:


> undurchdachtere Ausstattung und ein scheußliches neues Design



...und ich dacht nach dem scheiß Tag heute würd mich nix mehr zum Lachen bringen.


----------



## ticris (3. Januar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Das Design hat sich zum Vorjahr ( bis die Farbgebung ( und in stealth mehr als dezent )) nicht verändert.
> Gruss



das stealth geht ja noch, ist aber beim Strive den RP23 Bikes vorbehalten. Die Anderen müssen mit diesem komischen 2 farbigen, "ich hab ganz tolle, geile Folie auf mein Bike geklebt" Look auskommen. Wenigstens war Canyon so richtig innovativ und hat bei den meisten Bikes die revolutionäre schwarz/weiß Optik gewählt. 
Hoffentlich ist das Zeug auf dem Oberrohr wenigstens dicke Folie und nicht drauflackiert, sonst werden die Lenkeinschläge 2012 so richtig prächtig. 
Der zusätzliche Canyon-Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr ist für mich auch ein Griff ins Klo. Den Fand ich schon bei Radon *******.

So, genug gemeckert. Geschmäcker sind ja Gott sei Dank verschieden und ein gutes Bike kann ja bekanntlich nichts entstellen, außer vielleicht ein *specialized* Schriftzug.


----------



## Wobbi (3. Januar 2012)

und ich dachte das stealth-strive bei canyon wäre das 2012er modell. wundert mich nun ein wenig, dass die sich den aufwand machen, einen 2011er rahmen auf 2012er optik umfrisieren. 
mich interessiert aber viel mehr, wann es den sdg (fly ti)-sattel im aftermarket zu kaufen gibt.... der frei verkäufliche ist leider ein anderer.


----------



## Kizou (3. Januar 2012)

@ ticris :So, genug gemeckert. Geschmäcker sind ja Gott sei Dank verschieden und ein gutes Bike kann ja bekanntlich nichts entstellen, außer vielleicht ein specialized Schriftzug.  


Yeeeeha !



@ Wobbi : da sie selbst keinen 2012 vor der 18. KW bekommen haben sie sich diese Mühe gemacht.
Ich denke mal, dass wir uns so einen Eindruck vom neuen Lackdesign machen sollen.
Sind ja immerhin noch 17 KWn.
Fuhr sich auch wirklich gut....und steinigt mich, aber Kashima sieht wirklich geil aus !
Die RaceFace Kurbel ist ein optischer Leckerbissen, aber leider nur am Ltd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (3. Januar 2012)

danke!

das sind cheater!


----------



## rebirth (3. Januar 2012)

nicht alle 2012er haben kashima, right?


----------



## Topanga (3. Januar 2012)

'Fuhr sich auch wirklich gut....und steinigt mich, aber Kashima sieht wirklich geil aus !'



Kashima aber leider auch nur am Strive ESX LTD


----------



## Kizou (3. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> nicht alle 2012er haben kashima, right?



Nur das esx 9.0 Ltd


----------



## Fell (4. Januar 2012)

@Radonpiranha: Danke dir für die Bilder  Hilft mir super weiter!


----------



## Kolja_ (4. Januar 2012)

Update hierzu: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8949251&postcount=3568

Gabel immer noch bei Rockshox (seit dem 24.11.), eine Alternative zu "weiter warten" gibt es laut Kundenbetreuung nicht.  Hoffentlich wird  nicht zu  .


----------



## Wobbi (4. Januar 2012)

verwunderlich! rock shox ist normalerweise ziemlich fix!


----------



## DaVince (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin der Neue . Hab mir gestern nach langem hin und her auch ein Strive bestellt und darf jetzt voraussichtlich bis kw 23 sehnsüchtig auf mein 9sl warten .

Ich hoffe mal Rahmengröße S passt bei 171 und Schrittlänge 80? Rechne ich im PPS mit 81cm dann wird mir schon M angezeigt. Die nette Dame auf der anderen Leitung bei Canyon hat mir sehr zu dem kleineren Modell geraten. Na hoffentlich hat sie recht


----------



## DiHo (4. Januar 2012)

@daVince

"S" war die richtige Wahl, wird super passen

grüße aus der Pfalz


----------



## iKev (5. Januar 2012)

Mein strive 7.0 wurde heute versendet, obwohl es erst in KW 18 kommen sollte 
I love Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (5. Januar 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Mein strive 7.0 wurde heute versendet, obwohl es erst in KW 18 kommen sollte
> I love Canyon


 

Das galube ich erst, wenn ich Fotos sehe...!!


----------



## Skoalman (5. Januar 2012)

@iKev
Erbitte um Beweise in Form eines Screenshots der entsprechenden Mail...


----------



## iKev (5. Januar 2012)

Thaha! Ich werd sofort welche online stellen am Samstag


----------



## iKev (5. Januar 2012)

"Sehr geehrte/er Kevin XXXXXX,

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.

Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL. Sie erhalten dann eine
Versandbestätigung zusammen mit einer Sendungsnummer. Somit haben Sie die Möglichkeit,
den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung im Internet zu verfolgen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team
"

Die versandnummer hab ich schon erhalten.


----------



## Wobbi (5. Januar 2012)

du bekommst bestimmt ein strive 2011!^^

wenn´s da ist, foto machen..brauchst du aber nicht mehr machen, wenn´s erst im april zugestellt wird!


----------



## Kizou (5. Januar 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Mein strive 7.0 wurde heute versendet, obwohl es erst in KW 18 kommen sollte
> I love Canyon



waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas ?!

Nie im Leben !


Das wäre ja Weltklasse !!!


----------



## iKev (5. Januar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas ?!
> 
> Nie im Leben !
> 
> ...



Ich geb nen Feedback ob Samstag o Montag der Postmann kam!


----------



## Kizou (5. Januar 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Ich geb nen Feedback ob Samstag o Montag der Postmann kam!



Also.....da ich auch auf die 18. KW warte rief ich soeben bei C. an.

Sie meinte, dass es ein Fehler sein müsste, da kein Strive lagernd wäre.

Würde mich für dich freuen....


----------



## rebirth (5. Januar 2012)

haha, der veräppelt uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iKev (5. Januar 2012)

Also es ist definitiv schon ein Paket von Canyon zu mir unterwegs. Hier der Beweis:


Ich hoffe doch im Paket befindet sich ein 2012er Strive


----------



## Kolja_ (5. Januar 2012)

Und das alte Strive für den aktuellen Preis zu verkaufen, wäre schon dreist. 

Wenns tatsächlich kommt: herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## iKev (5. Januar 2012)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Und das alte Strive für den aktuellen Preis zu verkaufen, wäre schon dreist.
> 
> Wenns tatsächlich kommt: herzlichen Glückwunsch!



Drückt mir die Daumen. Evtl hat sich ja das Warten u Bestellen gleich zum Canyon-Website-Start in der tiefen Nacht gelohnt


----------



## Skoalman (5. Januar 2012)

Wäre ja genial wenn die Strives deutlich vor dem Terminplan ausgeliefert würden!

Mein Bruder hat sich im Oktober auch ein Strive ES 7.0 bestellt. Da Ende April ein Wochenende in Finale Ligure geplant ist, wäre eine frühere (oder zumindest termingerechte) Lieferung natürlich sehr in seinem Interesse.


----------



## Wobbi (5. Januar 2012)

aaaalsoo....entweder ist

- der kev etwas firm in sachen bildbearbeitung

oder

- die canyonmitarbeiterin am telefon hatte keine ahnung

oder

- die canyonmitarbeiterin am telefon hatte ahnung und kev bekommt ein überraschungspaket.

ist ja fast wie mit nem ü-ei!


----------



## iKev (5. Januar 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> aaaalsoo....entweder ist
> ..
> 
> - die canyonmitarbeiterin am telefon hatte keine ahnung
> ...



Als ich die Mail bekam rief ich auch gleich bei Canyon an, da ich es nicht glauben konnte, dann sagte man mir dass das Paket sogar schon fertig sei u an DHL übergeben ist(nicht erst KW3) wie auf dem Lieferschein.
UUUUUND ich fragte ob es wirklich das Strive ist^^  --->Antwort: "Ja und es kommt schon diese Woche zu Ihnen"

DHL-Verfolgungsnummer hab ich auch schon u aktuell befindet es sich in Neuwied 

Da morgen in Sachsen-Anhalt Feiertag ist und DHL nicht liefert müssen ich und auch ihr euch noch bis Samstag gedulden. Dann gibt's den Foto-Beweis welches Canyon-Bike mir geschickt wurde. -->hoffe aufs Strive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radonpiranha (5. Januar 2012)

ticris schrieb:


> Kein Nadellager mehr? Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, zumal es auf der HP und im Katalog nach wie vor beworben wird.
> Laut Katalog ist neu: Sitzwinkel 73Â°, konische Lagerbefestigung im Hauptlager, einstellbare SchrÃ¤gkugellager bei der Wippe, eine schlechtere, undurchdachtere Ausstattung und ein scheuÃliches neues Design.



Da muss ich dir komplett recht geben! Ich tippe auch auf Nadellager!
Und Steahlt find ich mal richtig hÃ¤sslisch (im ernst da sieht man ja erst wenn man nen Meter daneben steht das es sich um ein Canyon handelt)
Und Ausstattung wird mit den Jahren immer schlechter und teuerer 
Also ich bin soooo froh das ich ein schÃ¶nes Schwarz goldiges ES 9 2011
habe > Jetzt mit Tr!ckstuff BemsbelÃ¤gen vorn und Swissstop hinten

Kashima sieht gut ausâ¦ aber glaube nicht das es das 7.Weltwunder ist


----------



## rebirth (5. Januar 2012)

Mir gefällt das weiße am besten.


----------



## mondo-mania (6. Januar 2012)

Also das ES 7.0 ist preislich eher gÃ¼nstiger und besser Ausgestattet worden...(Aber hier fahrn ja alle auÃer mir mit 9.0ern rum !!!! )

2011 (2000â¬): keine Reverb,monarch rt3+Lyrik
2012 (2300â¬): Reverb jetzt bei allen,rp2+talas r

Ansonsten hat sich bei den, ich sag mal ausschlaggebenden Teilen nichts verschlechtert, wobei ich nicht weiÃ wies mit Sun ringle Charger Comp. vs DT Swiss E2000 aussieht..


Und ich habs stealth schon gefahren, es sieht FETT aus. Und man sieht, dass es ein canyon ist. Da ich dieses matt-glanz farben Spiel sonst noch nirgends gesehen habe. 

GruÃ


----------



## rebirth (6. Januar 2012)

Welches ist denn stealth? Weiß garnet was gemeint ist


----------



## mondo-mania (6. Januar 2012)

Ach der Rahmen ist ja bei den neuen immer zweifarbig. Und beim stealth Rahmen ist beides Schwarz. Jedoch der Rahmen schwarz anodisiert und die Ober- und Unterrohrstreifen sind hochglanz schwarz.

Is son bissl knightrider :>


----------



## Radonpiranha (6. Januar 2012)

Oder auch bissel Radon-Style schwarz mit schwarz und noch mehr schwarz^^ zum glück hatte mein Radon QLT Race noch den dicken gelaserten schriftzug. Bei mir muss man den Firmenname auch auf Entfernung noch LESEN können nicht nur erahnen


----------



## mondo-mania (6. Januar 2012)

Heisst ja nicht umsonst stealth


----------



## Radonpiranha (6. Januar 2012)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Heisst ja nicht umsonst stealth



Ja aber dann dieses Model nur in dieser Farbe anzubieten ist auch nicht so ganz richtig ich hätte ehrlich gesagt kein bock so einen Rahmen zu besitzen würde direkt zum nächsten Versender übergehen oder einen Alpinist tunen auf Sram umbauen und HS und Reverb montieren aber da geht der Preis sehr hoch  währe meine Wahl aber gewesen wenn das Strive nicht rausgekommen währe


----------



## downhillboy (6. Januar 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Mein strive 7.0 wurde heute versendet, obwohl es erst in KW 18 kommen sollte
> I love Canyon


dann bestell ich meins auch gleich  komisch die 2012 strive steh noch net ma im showroom, dort wurde mir gesagt die kommen erst april in den showroom


----------



## iKev (6. Januar 2012)

downhillboy schrieb:


> dann bestell ich meins auch gleich  komisch die 2012 strive steh noch net ma im showroom, dort wurde mir gesagt die kommen erst april in den showroom




jo die information hatte ich auch.   mal sehen, morgen soll das Paket bei mir ankommen. dann kann ich euch sagen ob auch wirklich ein strive drin ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillboy (7. Januar 2012)

wenns kommt wünsch ich dir viel spass mit dem teil


----------



## Sunset84 (7. Januar 2012)

schon da ???


----------



## RoccoS. (7. Januar 2012)

Spann uns doch nicht so auf die Folter!


----------



## downhillboy (7. Januar 2012)

lad fotos hoch wenns da ist


----------



## iKev (7. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute,

Heute kam ein DHL-Paket von Canyon bei mir an. 

Und es war drin: 

1 Canyon Strive ES 7.0 Gr. L in Glacier

ein Foto findet ihr auf der Pinnwand der Canyon-Facebook-Page 
 

Haaaaappy


----------



## downhillboy (7. Januar 2012)

du glücklicher .... maaann ich bin soooo neidisch  ich wünsch dir ne ganze menge spass mit dem teil


----------



## iKev (7. Januar 2012)

downhillboy schrieb:


> du glücklicher .... maaann ich bin soooo neidisch  ich wünsch dir ne ganze menge spass mit dem teil



Daaaanke Daaanke


----------



## Kizou (7. Januar 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Heute kam ein DHL-Paket von Canyon bei mir an.
> 
> ...



Ich finde es nicht auf FB


----------



## Wobbi (7. Januar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht auf FB



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (7. Januar 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Heute kam ein DHL-Paket von Canyon bei mir an.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, da hat uns Jemand nen Bären auf den Rücken geschnallt


----------



## die-flut (7. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube bisher hat nur eine Person auf diesem Planeten ein Strive 2012 und zwar:

CHUCK NORRIS !!! 

Sollte ich mich irren, lade einfach ein Foto hier hoch (bei FB ist im Übrigen kein Foto zu finden!) und ich neige ehrfürchtig mein Haupt.

CU,

die-flut


----------



## RoccoS. (7. Januar 2012)

Ich war letzte Woche bei Canyon und mir wurde erzählt, dass es noch einige Monate dauern wird bis ein ´12 Strive das Licht der Welt erblickt...


----------



## downhillboy (7. Januar 2012)

hab soeben mein strive ES 8.0 bestellt  freue mich nun auf KW 15


----------



## rebirth (7. Januar 2012)

kein bild auf FB...


----------



## iKev (7. Januar 2012)

Ok ich heiße nicht CHUCK NORRIS, aber trotzdem bin ich jetzt im Besitz eines Strive´s 

Für die Ungeduldigen hier--> ich musste doch gleich ne anständige Probefahrt machen bevor ich mich an den Rechner setze. 

seht selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaVince (7. Januar 2012)

Schönes Bike!  
Wie lässt sich die Hammerschmidt fahren?


----------



## die-flut (7. Januar 2012)

Ich verneige mich in Ehrfurcht....


Es gibt nur eine Erklärung:

Du hast Chuck Norris Strive im Kampf gewonnen... 

WAHNSINN!!!

Schönes Bike...

Jetzt glaubts dir jeder...


Greetz,

die-flut.


----------



## Wobbi (7. Januar 2012)

gz zum schönen bike, du frühaufsteher! 
btw..canyon hat anscheinend den kabelhalter der reverb vergessen.


----------



## rebirth (7. Januar 2012)

DaVince schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!
> Wie lässt sich die Hammerschmidt fahren?


 
Ist das nicht die version mit race face kurbel?


----------



## iKev (7. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die version mit race face kurbel?



Check! so ist es  ist das ES 7.0
Keine HammerSchmidt dran 

Erster Eindruck nach der ersten kleinen Tour:  
- geile Geo
- starkes Fahrwerk (da werd ich sicher noch etwas probieren)

erster optischer Verarbeitungs-Check ist SEHR GUT!!! (nix locker, keine Kratzer, keine schiefbauten)


----------



## _mike_ (7. Januar 2012)

Hast du es mal an die Waage gehängt?


----------



## iKev (7. Januar 2012)

nein die hatte ich leider noch nicht zur Verfügung, aber werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal tun


----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2012)

würdest du bitte mal für mich (vorsichtig) testen ob du den lenker übers oberrohr bekommst?! 

*EDIT* Shaice.. dein vorbau hat 8°, der vom 9er hat 6°...  schade, nix mit testen obs funzt :/


----------



## iKev (8. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> würdest du bitte mal für mich (vorsichtig) testen ob du den lenker übers oberrohr bekommst?!



bereits getestet und bei meinem Gr. L passt es ohne Probleme


----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2012)

*hust* könntest du vielleicht paar detailbilder von den blauen teilen machen? Die 270° Box an sich interessiert hier sicher auch (fast) jeden. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (8. Januar 2012)

Hammer !

Canyon sagt, dass es nicht möglich ist, und hier steht ein leibhaftiges Strive !

Ik freu mir für dich !!


----------



## Skoalman (8. Januar 2012)

Ich frage mich einfach wie es möglich ist, dass gute 3 Monate vor dem geplanten Liefertermin bereits ein Strive ausgeliefert wird (eventuell sind es auch ein paar wenige). Besonders da Canyon anscheinend nichts davon weiss.
Wäre Canyon schon jetzt bereit zur Produktion grosser Stückzahlen von Strives, dann würden sie dies wohl auch so kommunizieren und die Liefertermine auf der HP anpassen, was wahrscheinlich den einen oder anderen Unentschlossenen zu einer Bestellung animieren würde.


----------



## Kizou (8. Januar 2012)

ich will meins auch haben !!!!


----------



## Kizou (8. Januar 2012)

da ich kurz davor bin aufs Vertride umzuschwenken ( lieferzeitbedingt ), wäre es schön zu wissen, ob alle Strive`s früher geliefert werden.


----------



## Happy-Dog (8. Januar 2012)

@rebirth

Hier hab ich noch ein paar Bilder von der 270° Box vom Strive 2012.
Zum vergleich unten von einer 2011 270°Box


----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2012)

moin. wenn die unterschiede so groß sind, wie kann eine kaputte 2011er per garantie durch ein 2012er Modell ersetzt werden?  Die `12er schaut irgendwie windiger aus


----------



## Skoalman (8. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> moin. wenn die unterschiede so groß sind, wie kann eine kaputte 2011er per garantie durch ein 2012er Modell ersetzt werden?  Die `12er schaut irgendwie windiger aus


Es gibt wohl 2 verschiedene Versionen der 270° Box für das 2011er Strive.


----------



## Kizou (8. Januar 2012)

rein optisch ist die Box ziemlich filigran geworden, oder ?


----------



## iKev (8. Januar 2012)

sie sieht eher robuster aus im Verlgeich zum Vorjahr 

haltet schon mal zum putzen Pinsel oder lange Bürsten bereit, denn den Umwerfer zu säubern ist ne Fummelarbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2012)

hab ich keinen 

iKev sieht deine Box genauso aus wie die auf den ersten beiden Bildern?


----------



## iKev (8. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> iKev sieht deine Box genauso aus wie die auf den ersten beiden Bildern?



Jop, wieso?


----------



## Topanga (8. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe doch, daß Canyon mit dieser Box die Probleme, die beim MB Dauertest auftraten, behoben hat.


----------



## Kizou (8. Januar 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> sie sieht eher robuster aus im Verlgeich zum Vorjahr
> 
> haltet schon mal zum putzen Pinsel oder lange Bürsten bereit, denn den Umwerfer zu säubern ist ne Fummelarbeit



Mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob es möglich ist eine Art mudflap am Umwerfer zu montieren.


----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2012)

Die 2012er box sieht irgendwie net so gut aus.. Find das alles weng strange. Sie die restlichen blauen teile auch lackiert? Oder ist was eloxiert?


----------



## Skoalman (8. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Die 2012er box sieht irgendwie net so gut aus.. Find das alles weng strange. Sie die restlichen blauen teile auch lackiert? Oder ist was eloxiert?


Ähm, die 270°-Box ist ja blau eloxiert, ist halt einfach ein eher raues Gussteil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2012)

Wenn das teil wirklich eloxiert ist wunderts mich das es so gleichmäßig ist.


----------



## Radonpiranha (8. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wenn das teil wirklich eloxiert ist wunderts mich das es so gleichmäßig ist.



Was sollte bei eloxieren ungleichmäßig werden ?  die goldene ist auch eloxiert. Aber mir scheint es so als währe in der 2012er Box mehr platz für einen DHX (Coil)


----------



## rebirth (8. Januar 2012)

Hieß ja das mehr platz gemacht wird  naja guss ist nicht perfeckt zum eloxieren. Deswegen..


----------



## Radonpiranha (9. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hieß ja das mehr platz gemacht wird  naja guss ist nicht perfeckt zum eloxieren. Deswegen..



Hmmm ich glaube letztes Jahr wurde mal erwähnt das die 270°Box gefräst ist was aber von der Struktur her nicht passen würde aber ist doch egal, Canyon schafft es ja ohne irgendwelche Verläufe oder ähnliches zu eloxieren.


----------



## rebirth (9. Januar 2012)

Für mich siehts trotzdem lackiert aus XD


----------



## Wakaru (9. Januar 2012)

Hi, hat die RockShox  Lyrik RC2DH im Strive 7.0 2011 Luft oder Stahlfederung?

Danke, LG


----------



## swoosh999 (9. Januar 2012)

Wakaru schrieb:


> Hi, hat die RockShox  Lyrik RC2DH im Strive 7.0 2011 Luft oder Stahlfederung?
> 
> Danke, LG



ist ne 2-step, also luft


----------



## Kolja_ (9. Januar 2012)

Luft.
2 step *AIR*

Edith sagt: zu langsam.


----------



## Wakaru (9. Januar 2012)

2 step Stahl geht also garnicht, gut zu wissen


----------



## swoosh999 (9. Januar 2012)

Wakaru schrieb:


> 2 step Stahl geht also garnicht, gut zu wissen



nennt sich dann u-turn glaub ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (9. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Für mich siehts trotzdem lackiert aus XD


 
Es kann für Dich wegen mir auch aussehen, als hätten es kleine Kinder mit Fingerfarben angepinselt....das ändert nur nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Box eloxiert ist. 

und warum sollte ein Al-Guss nicht gut zu eloxieren sein? 

Für mich sieht die gesamte Box 2012 besser konzeptioniert aus. Der Lagersitz ist deutlich belastungsgerechter weil breiter. Durch die in Fahrtrichtung weiter nach vorne verlagerte Strebenversteifung wird das Lager nochmals steifer um die vordere Anlenkung. bei diesem Lager sollten nur vernachlässigbare Axialkräfte auftreten (die treten eh in der Hinterbaulagerung auf und werden mit entsprechend geeigneten Lagern reflektiert), so dass die verschlankte Geometrie eher "Weglassen-was-man-eh-nicht-braucht" ist als gegen eine Bruchgefahr optimiert darstellt.

Beste Grüße


----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2012)

iKev was issn das eigentlich fürn sattel? Sind spacer unterm vorbau? 

Grüße


----------



## Radonpiranha (10. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sind spacer unterm vorbau?
> 
> Grüße



Klar sind da Spacer drunter steht auch auf der HP! 2x5mm also ich habe 15mm (beim 2011er) und hätte jetzt gern ein 5mm längeres Steuerrohr wegen der Oberrohr Geschichte (dann könnte ich auch die Bremsen mal ordentlich schräg machen)

Aber was mich mal interessiert ist der Lenkanschlag im Steuersatz ? 
dann währ's ja nicht schlimm das es nur 2x5mm Spacer sind ansonsten goodbye Oberrohr


----------



## swoosh999 (10. Januar 2012)

Radonpiranha schrieb:


> ansonsten goodbye Oberrohr



an den kratzer gewöhnt man sich schnell


----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2012)

Wo steht das? ...ich seh keine spacer auf dem bild.


----------



## Radonpiranha (10. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wo steht das? ...ich seh keine spacer auf dem bild.



Also ich meine schon die Canyon HP und da unter Geo/Komponenten!


----------



## Kizou (10. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wo steht das? ...ich seh keine spacer auf dem bild.



Auf der Homepage


----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2012)

ich finde es nicht 

*EDIT* ok habs.. aber wieso sieht man se nicht aufm bild?


----------



## Kizou (10. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ich finde es nicht
> 
> *EDIT* ok habs.. aber wieso sieht man se nicht aufm bild?



ich denke mal, dass es ohne spacer besser aussieht.
Also einfach aus kosmetischen Gründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2012)

Hmm.. Meinst die haben die kiste nur fürs bild ohne spacer zusammengebaut? Ich will unbedingt den lenkanschlag einbauen, wär cool wenn tatsächlich spacer verbaut wären, dann bräucht ich keinen anderen vorbau


----------



## Skoalman (10. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hmm.. Meinst die haben die kiste nur fürs bild ohne spacer zusammengebaut? Ich will unbedingt den lenkanschlag einbauen, wär cool wenn tatsächlich spacer verbaut wären, dann bräucht ich keinen anderen vorbau


Die Bilder auf der HP wurden wahrscheinlich nur mit Photoshop erstellt.


----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2012)

Na das wär ja ein ding


----------



## Radonpiranha (10. Januar 2012)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Die Bilder auf der HP wurden wahrscheinlich nur mit Photoshop erstellt.



Na dannâ¦ bastle mal nen Bike das es so aussieht in Photoshopâ¦ die Bikes sind natÃ¼rlich Fotografiert. Die sind aber wahrscheinlich bisschen nachbearbeitet aber doch nicht erstellt ! 

â¦Und auf den Foto's sind Ã¶fters Sachen nicht so wie se sind z.B. das letzte Alpinist hatte ne Stylo OCT und auf dem Bild war i-so ne RaceFace oder genauso wie Fat Albert Rear normal nicht an der Front ausgeliefert wird.

edit: zum beispiel ist dieses Jahr das Nerve AM 9.0X mit HansDampf TrailStar/PaceStar beschrieben â¦ auf dem Bild: TrailStar/TrailStar !


----------



## Skoalman (10. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Na das wär ja ein ding


Wo sollten sie sonst Bilder von Bikes hernehmen welche noch gar nicht gebaut wurden? Und ein allenfalls vorhandener Prototyp wird sicherlich nicht in jeder Ausstattungsversion extra fürs Foto aufgebaut.
Vom Strive stehen ja bis jetzt meines Wissens nur optisch grob erneuerte 2011er Modelle im Showroom.


----------



## Radonpiranha (11. Januar 2012)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Vom Strive stehen ja bis jetzt meines Wissens nur optisch grob erneuerte 2011er Modelle im Showroom.



Jaâ¦ genau â¦ die Rahmen kommen ja auch aus Thailand (laut Mitarbeitern von Canyon)â¦ und aus Asien kommen nun mal ein GroÃteil der Komponenten und dann ist es doch einfacher das mal grade zusammen zu bauen als sich die Arbeit zu machen das in Photoshop zu "erstellen" das ist schÃ¶n gesagt aber fÃ¼r sowas brÃ¤uchte es auch Foto's! (mein Bruder ist Mediengestalter und Fotografâ¦ der muss es wissen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (11. Januar 2012)

Moin!

Also zum Thema Spacer - die Bikes werden aus rein optischen Gründen ohne Spacer abfotografiert. Die Spacer sind aber bei jedem Bike, welches zum Kunden geht, montiert.


----------



## Canyon_Support (11. Januar 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Heute kam ein DHL-Paket von Canyon bei mir an.
> 
> ...





Skoalman schrieb:


> Ich frage mich einfach wie es möglich ist, dass gute 3 Monate vor dem geplanten Liefertermin bereits ein Strive ausgeliefert wird (eventuell sind es auch ein paar wenige). Besonders da Canyon anscheinend nichts davon weiss.
> Wäre Canyon schon jetzt bereit zur Produktion grosser Stückzahlen von Strives, dann würden sie dies wohl auch so kommunizieren und die Liefertermine auf der HP anpassen, was wahrscheinlich den einen oder anderen Unentschlossenen zu einer Bestellung animieren würde.




Hallo, 

tatsächlich haben wir schon das erste Strive aus der 2012 Modellreihe ausgeliefert. Allerdings war dieses Rad eigentlich für den Showroom bestimmt und wurde in der Einzelradmontage gefertigt. Durch einen kleinen Fehler im System konnte es aber doch verkauft werden und wir haben einen Kunden sehr viel früher als erwartet glücklich gemacht. 
Die folgenden Strives werden wie geplant und im Verfügbarkeitscheck auf der Homepage angegeben in der Linienmontage gefertigt und zum geplanten Termin ausgeliefert. Gern würden wir euch alle gleichzeitig mit allen Rädern glücklich machen, aber das ist logistisch gesehen leider nicht möglich. 

Habt also noch ein wenig Geduld. 
Das Warten lohnt sich, oder @ iKev?


Viele Grüße Robert


----------



## thomas79 (11. Januar 2012)

Das ist ja eine witzige Sache


----------



## rebirth (11. Januar 2012)

@Robert: das datum, dass da stand, als ich bestellt hatte gilt nach wie vor als mein lieferdatum, oder? Oder wurde aus kw19 nun kw23?


----------



## Nippes80 (11. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Robert: das datum, dass da stand, als ich bestellt hatte gilt nach wie vor als mein lieferdatum, oder? Oder wurde aus kw19 nun kw23?



Guck auf Deine Rechnung...da stehts!


----------



## rebirth (11. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte von robert wissen obs dabei bleibt!


----------



## Kizou (11. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich wollte von robert wissen obs dabei bleibt!



Roooobert !


----------



## Nippes80 (11. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich wollte von robert wissen obs dabei bleibt!


----------



## downhillboy (11. Januar 2012)

wieso wurden die spank spike pedalen bei canyon aus dem programm genommen?? ich hab mir welche bestellt mit meinem rad aber jetzt gibs die nich mehr auf de HP. was ist jetzt mit meinem bestellten?


----------



## Kizou (11. Januar 2012)

downhillboy schrieb:


> wieso wurden die spank spike pedalen bei canyon aus dem programm genommen?? ich hab mir welche bestellt mit meinem rad aber jetzt gibs die nich mehr auf de HP. was ist jetzt mit meinem bestellten?



Mach keinen Quatsch. Ich hab auch welche bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (11. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Robert: das datum, dass da stand, als ich bestellt hatte gilt nach wie vor als mein lieferdatum, oder? Oder wurde aus kw19 nun kw23?



Als Lieferdatum gilt der Zeitraum, der bei Deiner Bestellung im Verfügbarkeitscheck stand oder der auf Deiner Auftragsbestätigung oben rechts aufgedruckt ist.
Die Charge, die für KW19 produziert wird ist bereits ausverkauft und alle die jetzt bestellen bekommen ihr Rad in KW23.

Im Moment steht dem nichts entgegen, dass Du Dein Rad in KW19 erhalten solltest.


Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## NeVie (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, und vor allem Hallo iKev,
erst mal glückwünsch zum neuen Strive. Nach so einer glücklichen Showroom Entführung  des Strives 2012er Baujahr, würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen wenn du auf die von Kizou auf Seite 151 genannten Verbesserungen ein bisschen eingehen könntest.
Es geht mir vor allem um den Rockerarm, der ja verbreitet wurde wie man auf den Fotos gut sieht.
Ist hier das durchrauschen wirklich verschwunden?


----------



## rebirth (11. Januar 2012)

Hat dein strive spacer hnterm vorbau?


----------



## Nippes80 (12. Januar 2012)

Wie groß ist das Durchmesser für den Sattel Schnellspanner beim Strive???
THX


----------



## Kizou (12. Januar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist das Durchmesser für den Sattel Schnellspanner beim Strive???
> THX



35mm


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Januar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> rein optisch ist die Box ziemlich filigran geworden, oder ?





Radonpiranha schrieb:


> Aber mir scheint es so als währe in der 2012er Box mehr platz für einen DHX (Coil)


Genau das ist mir auch direkt aufgefallen  Wenn man einfach mal die Charakteristik des Hinterbaus überdenkt und das mit den üblichen Erfahrungen zum Vergleich Luft vs. Stahl als Federmedium in einen Topf wirft, dürfte da unterm Strich eine sehr taugliche Hinterbau-Performance bei rauskommen. Macht den Rahmen insgesamt jedenfalls nochmal ein ganzes Stück interessanter, finde ich  Den Vivid gibts auch in der passenden Länge, top! Nur leider keine passende Titanfeder, schade...




Kizou schrieb:


> Mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob es möglich ist eine Art mudflap am Umwerfer zu montieren.


Sowas gibt es zwar, wird aber beim Strive leider wegen der fehlenden Montagemöglichkeit nicht funktionieren - geht nur bei Sitzrohr-Montage.




Wakaru schrieb:


> 2 step Stahl geht also garnicht, gut zu wissen


Gibts schon, nennt sich "Dual Position Coil". Gibts aber bisher nur bei der Sektor...


----------



## wholeStepDown (12. Januar 2012)

hat eigentlich wer ein Strive 8 (bzw. bestellt)? Lohnt sich (beim aktuellen Modell) der Aufpreis von 400â¬ (bezogen auf das 7er) fÃ¼r die entsprechend "hÃ¶herklassifizierten" Komponenten? 

Wenn ich die ma aufzÃ¤hlen darf (Strive 7  -  Strive 8):

Kurbel:    Shimano SLX E-Type 3x10 - Shimano Deore XT
Schaltgriffe: Shimano SLX - Shimano Deore XT
Bremsen:  Avid Elixir 5 - Avid Elixir 7
Naben & LaufrÃ¤der: SUN RinglÃ© Charger Comp - SUN RinglÃ© Charger Pro
Kassette: Deore - Deore XT
Kurbeln: Race Face Respond - Race Face Atlas FR 170 black
Innenlager: Race Face X-Type - Race Face Turbine

Gewiss kÃ¶nnte man die einzelnen Komponenten raussuchen und die Preise derer vergleichen, aber mir gehts auch darum, ob beim 7er beispielsweise was verbaut ist, was in Bezug auf das Gesamtbild bzw. die durchschnittliche Wertigkeit des Bikes "totaler" Unsinn ist.


----------



## downhillboy (12. Januar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Mach keinen Quatsch. Ich hab auch welche bestellt.


Die sind nimmer auf der HP aber ich hab sie bestellt und bezahlt... eigendlich sollte ich die bekommen!


----------



## skyfer (12. Januar 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> hat eigentlich wer ein Strive 8 (bzw. bestellt)? Lohnt sich (beim aktuellen Modell) der Aufpreis von 400 (bezogen auf das 7er) für die entsprechend "höherklassifizierten" Komponenten?
> 
> Wenn ich die ma aufzählen darf (Strive 7  -  Strive 8):
> 
> ...



Du hast die Gabel vergesse:
				Fox 36 Performance TALAS R - Fox 36 Factory TALAS FIT RLC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (12. Januar 2012)

downhillboy schrieb:


> Die sind nimmer auf der HP aber ich hab sie bestellt und bezahlt... eigendlich sollte ich die bekommen!



also,.....die HP bekommt wohl ein update.
Die Spank`s kommen wieder rein.


----------



## jensg (12. Januar 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> hat eigentlich wer ein Strive 8 (bzw. bestellt)? Lohnt sich (beim aktuellen Modell) der Aufpreis von 400 (bezogen auf das 7er) für die entsprechend "höherklassifizierten" Komponenten?





skyfer schrieb:


> Du hast die Gabel vergesse:
> Fox 36 Performance TALAS R - Fox 36 Factory TALAS FIT RLC



Ich hab ein 8er bestellt 
Vor allem wegen der Gabel und weil man die deore kassette direkt in die tonne treten sollte. Die Kombination SUN Ringlé Alu Freilauf und Deore Stahl-Kassette hatte ich beim 2006er XC mal (kurz) drauf:






Mit den anderen 7er Teilen hätte ich gut leben können. Ob einem das 8er aber 400.- mehr wert ist, muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## rebirth (12. Januar 2012)

Was soll denn an der deore kasette schlimm sein? Ich fahre die BEWUSST!


----------



## iKev (13. Januar 2012)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh ja das Warten hat sich durchaus gelohnt! Die ersten kleineren Ausfahrten habe ich schon gemacht Nach den Prüfungen in der Uni geht´s ab ins Gebirge  

---> Wie glücklich ich über den Systemfehler bin


----------



## Nippes80 (13. Januar 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Ohhh ja das Warten hat sich durchaus gelohnt! Die ersten kleineren Ausfahrten habe ich schon gemacht Nach den Prüfungen in der Uni geht´s ab ins Gebirge
> 
> ---> Wie glücklich ich über den Systemfehler bin



Poste mal bitte ein paar mehr Bilder....wäre Super


----------



## iKev (13. Januar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Poste mal bitte ein paar mehr Bilder....wäre Super



werde ich im laufe der kommenden woche gerne machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was soll denn an der deore kasette schlimm sein? Ich fahre die BEWUSST!


Na das sieht man auf dem Bild ja wohl bestens! Die einzelnen Ritzel der Kassette fressen sich richtig schön tief in das Alu des Freilaufkörpers. Mit Stahl-Freilauf ist das kein Thema.

Warum fährst du denn ausgerechnet BEWUSST die Deore Kassette...?


----------



## jensg (13. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was soll denn an der deore kasette schlimm sein? Ich fahre die BEWUSST!





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Na das sieht man auf dem Bild ja wohl bestens! Die einzelnen Ritzel der Kassette fressen sich richtig schön tief in das Alu des Freilaufkörpers. Mit Stahl-Freilauf ist das kein Thema.



Genau, die Kombination ist das Problem. So sah der Freilauf nach ca. 1500km mit Stahl Kassette aus. Seit dem kommen mir nur noch Kassetten mit Alu-Träger auf nen Alu-Freilauf.


----------



## speichenquaeler (13. Januar 2012)

jensg schrieb:


> Genau, die Kombination ist das Problem. So sah der Freilauf nach ca. 1500km mit Stahl Kassette aus. Seit dem kommen mir nur noch Kassetten mit Alu-Träger auf nen Alu-Freilauf.


 

Mal 'ne ketzerische Frage.

Gibt Sun Ringle ihren LRS für die Verwendung von Stahlgespiderten Kasetten frei?

Wenn nein...ist dies ein Konfigurationsfehler seitens Canyon wie meines Wissens schon bei einem Mavic LRS passiert und belastet die Garantiekostenstelle des Hauses Canyon in absehbarer und ebenso vermeidbarer Art und Weise.

Also ich als zukünftiger Besitzer würde Canyon halbjährlich einen Freilauf auf Garantiekosten aus dem Lager zerren.

Also ich stelle schon zu Beginn meiner Benutzung einen Garantieantrag....


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. Januar 2012)

Naja, das machen Shimano-Kassetten generell gerne!
Das habe ich nun leider auf der 2ten DT240s Nabe und auf der Tune erleben müssen.
Gerade mehrteilige Ultegra, DA, XT und XTR-Kassetten fressen sich gern hinein.


----------



## rebirth (13. Januar 2012)

Dazu kann ich leider nix sagen. Hab keinen plan aus was mein freilauf ist


----------



## speichenquaeler (13. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich leider nix sagen. Hab keinen plan aus was mein freilauf ist


 
Das musst Du nicht extra schreiben...das wissen wir auch so!


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Januar 2012)

jensg schrieb:


> Seit dem kommen mir nur noch Kassetten mit Alu-TrÃ¤ger auf nen Alu-Freilauf.


So ist's richtig  Ich nehm immer die XT Kassetten - bestes VerhÃ¤ltnis aus Preis, Gewicht und Haltbarkeit. Und ich habe Ã¼berall Alu FreilÃ¤ufe, daher kommen eh nur Kassetten mit Spider in Frage. Aber auch die hinterlassen noch leichte Spuren... 




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Mal 'ne ketzerische Frage.
> 
> Gibt Sun Ringle ihren LRS fÃ¼r die Verwendung von Stahlgespiderten Kasetten frei?
> 
> Wenn nein...ist dies ein Konfigurationsfehler seitens Canyon wie meines Wissens schon bei einem Mavic LRS passiert und belastet die Garantiekostenstelle des Hauses Canyon in absehbarer und ebenso vermeidbarer Art und Weise.


Der Gedanke ist vÃ¶llig richtig, das ist ein grober Schnitzer seitens Canyon bei der Komonentenauswahl (natÃ¼rlich um ein paar â¬ bei den Kassetten zu sparen). Die FreilÃ¤ufe der DT (?) Naben in irgendeinem Nerve oder Torque des letzten Jahres waren auch nicht fÃ¼r Kassetten ohne Spider freigegeben, wurden aber von Canyon dennoch so verbaut. Ein User hat das reklamiert und FreilaufkÃ¶rper sowie Kassette ausgetauscht bekommen. Musst mal suchen, gibts nen Thread zu...


----------



## schwed1 (13. Januar 2012)

Servus,

das hat zwar jetzt nichts mit den vor geneannten Thema zu tum, brauch trotzdem eure Hilfe. Ich habe meinen Tuningkit für den RockShox Monarch bekommen und bräuchte einige Einbautips. Wie wird die Hülse des Dmpfers abgezogen, muss ich vorher den unteren O-Ring rauspopeln, wenn ja mit was am besten. Beim Ausbau des Dämpfers, müssen da zuerst die beiden Sicherungsschrauben an der 270 Grad Box gelöst werden, bevor ich die Dämpferschraube rausdrehen kann, oder geht das auch so.

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## Kolja_ (13. Januar 2012)

Hey Schwed1,

der Einbau des Tuning-Kits wurde hier im Thread schon mal bebildert beschrieben, finde den Beitrag gerade auf die Schnelle aber nicht.
Meine Erinnerung sagt:
Kein Komplettausbau des Dämpfers nötig, obere Schraube reicht, dann nach vorne ausschwenken.
Dann Druck am Dämpfer komplett (!) ablassen, danach kann man die Hülse einfach über zwei O-Ringe nach oben schieben und die Tuning-Ringe aufklipsen.
Danach alles wieder zurück.

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## Kizou (13. Januar 2012)

Jawoll, ich wurde von kW 18 auf kW 15 vorgezogen.
Yeeeeeha !

Werde trotzdem das Vertride mal probefahren. Vielleicht passts ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (13. Januar 2012)

7-Nuller...vorgezogen von KW18 auf KW...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*4!!!*...in Wort: V-I-E-R!!!


Thanks Canyon...freue mich nen zweites Poloch!!!


----------



## rebirth (13. Januar 2012)

ähm.. das 9er ist von KW18 auf KW14 runter.. Wieso bekommt man als Besteller keine Mitteilung das das Bike eher kommen KÖNNTE


----------



## Kizou (13. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ähm.. das 9er ist von KW18 auf KW14 runter.. Wieso bekommt man als Besteller keine Mitteilung das das Bike eher kommen KÖNNTE



ich hab heute eine bekommen.
ESX 9.0 von 18 auf 15


----------



## Nippes80 (13. Januar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> ich hab heute eine bekommen.
> ESX 9.0 von 18 auf 15



Grad mal die HP gecheckt...freu


----------



## iKev (13. Januar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> 7-Nuller...vorgezogen von KW18 auf KW...
> 
> *4!!!*...in Wort: V-I-E-R!!!
> 
> Thanks Canyon...freue mich nen zweites Poloch!!!



Welche Farbe u Größe hast es bestellt?
Meins sollte in KW 3 Kommen u stand sogar schon in der 1.KW vor der Tür hehe evtl hast ja Glück!

Weißt du zwecks der Stahlkassette auf der Alu.Nabe schon was neues? 
Wenn es nicht zugelassen ist, dann sollten wir ja von Canyon wenigstens die Kassette geliefert bekommen, denn das Komplette Rad will ich nicht einschicken wegen so ner Kleinigkeit


----------



## speichenquaeler (14. Januar 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Welche Farbe u Größe hast es bestellt?
> Meins sollte in KW 3 Kommen u stand sogar schon in der 1.KW vor der Tür hehe evtl hast ja Glück!
> 
> Weißt du zwecks der Stahlkassette auf der Alu.Nabe schon was neues?
> Wenn es nicht zugelassen ist, dann sollten wir ja von Canyon wenigstens die Kassette geliefert bekommen, denn das Komplette Rad will ich nicht einschicken wegen so ner Kleinigkeit




Das gleiche wie Du! Glacier in M...

Ich glaube aber leider kaum, dass Canyon uns ohne Schaden auf Verdacht eine XT-Kassette zuschickt. Was die Sinnhaftigkeit der Komponentenwahl angeht, müssen wir wohl nicht mehr diskutiere...bei einer Endkundenpreisdifferenz von ca. 15  zwischen Deore und XT-Kassette...

Ich werde wohl selbst umrüsten...oder erst auf die Reaktion von Canyon warten...ich weiß es noch nicht...

Und....fährts sichs gut dein Strive??

Beste Grüße


----------



## rebirth (14. Januar 2012)

iKev hat dein 7er Spacer im/am/auf dem vorbau?

Grüße


----------



## iKev (14. Januar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> iKev hat dein 7er Spacer im/am/auf dem vorbau?
> 
> Grüße



habe das Bike gerade nicht in der Stadt wo ich bin, aber ich würde sagen, es waren 2 kleine oder ein normaler spacer drunter!



@ Speichenquäler: wie groß bist du, das du eine M gewählt hast?


----------



## speichenquaeler (14. Januar 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> @ Speichenquäler: wie groß bist du, das du eine M gewählt hast?



1,83 m bie Schrittlänge 81...ich hatte erst über ein L nachgedacht...dann aber das M bestellt, weil ich lieber etwas agiler unterwegs bin. Fürs gestreckte Tempobolzen mit 10 cm Sattelüberhöhung auf Waldautobahnen habe ich noch ein Canyon-Hardtail. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iKev (15. Januar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> 1,83 m bie Schrittlänge 81...ich hatte erst über ein L nachgedacht...dann aber das M bestellt, weil ich lieber etwas agiler unterwegs bin. Fürs gestreckte Tempobolzen mit 10 cm Sattelüberhöhung auf Waldautobahnen habe ich noch ein Canyon-Hardtail.
> 
> Beste Grüße



Ok, dann berichte mal über erste Eindrücke, sobald die erste Fahrt absolviert ist


----------



## ticris (15. Januar 2012)

Servus Mitstriver,

könnten mir bitte ein paar ES 9 Striver (mit HS) sagen wie viel Kette sie von Canyon bekommen haben und ob sie schon auf welche Länge gekürzt wurde?

Danke.


----------



## karsten13 (16. Januar 2012)

ticris schrieb:


> könnten mir bitte ein paar es 9 striver (mit hs) sagen wie viel kette sie von canyon bekommen haben und ob sie schon auf welche länge gekürzt wurde?



110 von Canyon.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Zhen (16. Januar 2012)

Moin allerseits, habe gestern die Kassette meines Strive demontiert und ebenfalls einen eingekerbten Freilauf vorgefunden. Nach 3 Monaten Nutzung, genaugenommen war ich in den 3 Monaten auch nur eine Woche in der Pfalz und habe einige Feierabendrunden gedreht, ist das ein Unding. Wie soll das denn in der kommenden Saison werden? JEdenfalls habe ich bei Canyon angerufen, dort hat man mir gesagt, das sei ganz normal und würde kein PRoblem darstellen. Von Garantieansprüchen wollte der nichts wissen, ich könnte ein Bild des Freilaufs hinschicken, dann würden sie entscheiden. Ich vermute, solang der Freilauf nicht fast durch ist, tut sich da nichts.
Er meinte auch, im Gegensatz zu Mavic stünde bei DT in den user manuals nichts davon, dass stahl-alu-combo nicht erlaubt ist.
Was denkt ihr, kann man da was machen? Das Problem ist exakt das gleiche.

Grüße,
Zhen


----------



## iKev (16. Januar 2012)

Hier für alle Neugierigen mal ein paar Bilder des 2012er Strives


----------



## Wobbi (16. Januar 2012)

@then

seit 2005 angemeldet und noch nie einen eingekerbten freilauf gehabt?

@ikev

schönes bike! schon an der waage gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (16. Januar 2012)

´@ Wobbi: Nein, ich habe ein 7 Jahre altes Hardtail mit xtr-Kassette und xtr-Freilauf. Der Freilauf sieht nach all den Jahren und harter, regelmäßiger Belastung aus wie neu. Vom Dreck mal abgesehen. 
Das Strive fängt bereits nach 3 Monaten an rumzuzicken, weil Canyon intelligenterweise eine alu-stahl-combo gewählt hat. Kann meiner Meinungn ach nicht angehen.


----------



## Wobbi (16. Januar 2012)

hmmm....egal welche kombo ich bisher gefahren bin, aber spuren haben alle ritzelpakete auf dem freilauf hinterlassen. daher wunderte mich das etwas.


----------



## ticris (16. Januar 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> 110 von Canyon.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



1. mal Danke, aber 110 Glieder beim Strive mit Hammerschmidt? Das muß ja schlimmer schlackern als die Möpse einer 90jährigen. 

Meine hat 104 und das scheint mir schon zu lang. Laut Theorie http://www.bikegalerie.de/kettenlaenge sollten 100 passen. 
Praktisch komme ich auf 101. Bei 101 hat der "Kettenspanner" noch ein klein wenig Luft wenn das Fahrwerk komplett eingefedert ist. 

Werde meine wohl erst mal auf 102 kürzen. Wie sieht es bei den anderen HS fahren aus? Kette schon gekürzt?


----------



## schwed1 (16. Januar 2012)

Servus,

was passiert eigentlich, wenn sich die Kasette in den Freilaufkörper einkerbt. Geht der Freilauf dann mit der Zeit kaputt bzw. merkt man das schlechter werden des Freilaufes im Fahrbetrieb und wie merkt man das. 

Gruß Schwed


----------



## rebirth (16. Januar 2012)

ich könnte mir VORSTELLEN das irgendwann mal keine Kasette mehr drüber passt. Was meint der Rest?


----------



## karsten13 (16. Januar 2012)

ticris schrieb:


> 1. mal Danke, aber 110 Glieder beim Strive mit Hammerschmidt? Das muß ja schlimmer schlackern als die Möpse einer 90jährigen.



Stimmt, weiss nämlich nicht, was ich da gezählt hatte 



ticris schrieb:


> Werde meine wohl erst mal auf 102 kürzen.



Hab extra für Dich nochmal nachgezählt, sind auch 102 ... 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Nippes80 (16. Januar 2012)

ticris schrieb:


> 1. mal Danke, aber 110 Glieder beim Strive mit Hammerschmidt? Das muß ja schlimmer schlackern als die Möpse einer 90jährigen.
> 
> Meine hat 104 und das scheint mir schon zu lang. Laut Theorie http://www.bikegalerie.de/kettenlaenge sollten 100 passen.
> Praktisch komme ich auf 101. Bei 101 hat der "Kettenspanner" noch ein klein wenig Luft wenn das Fahrwerk komplett eingefedert ist.
> ...





Für die Ketten-Straffung wäre das hier auch noch ne schöne Option:

http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide

Gesehen bei Votec


----------



## sirios (16. Januar 2012)

Naja ist ne option aber die Röhrchen scheuern mit der zeit durch und die sind nicht so ganz billig wenn man die nachkauft. Da kann man auch fast ne neue bionicon kaufen . Ich bleib da lieber bei der Canyon Variante


----------



## Nippes80 (16. Januar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Naja ist ne option aber die Röhrchen scheuern mit der zeit durch und die sind nicht so ganz billig wenn man die nachkauft. Da kann man auch fast ne neue bionicon kaufen . Ich bleib da lieber bei der Canyon Variante



Canyon Variante????


----------



## sirios (16. Januar 2012)

Na die kettenführung die am Strive von canyon verbaut wird. Die hab ich damit gemeint falls das für Verwirrung gesorgt hat .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iKev (17. Januar 2012)

@ Wobbi: Danke, ich habe leider gerade keine Wage zur Hand, aber in den kommenden Wochen sollte sich das ändern.



*Für alle bezüglich des Freilaufs u der Stahlkassette: 
*Robert von Canyon hat die Frage bereits weiter gegeben und wird, sobald eine Antwort von SUN Ringlé da ist sich melden. 

Ich werde die entsprechende Antwort dann hier posten


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Januar 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Hier für alle Neugierigen mal ein paar Bilder des 2012er Strives


Gefällt mir (mit Ausnahme des Syncros-Cockpits) sehr gut 




schwed1 schrieb:


> was passiert eigentlich, wenn sich die Kasette in den Freilaufkörper einkerbt. Geht der Freilauf dann mit der Zeit kaputt bzw. merkt man das schlechter werden des Freilaufes im Fahrbetrieb und wie merkt man das.


An der Funktion des Freilaufs kann sich dadurch nichts ändern, die Kassette kerbt sich ja von aussen in das Freilaufgehäuse und der Freilauf selbst liegt da ja innen drin. Brechen sollte der Freilaufkörper dadurch EIGENTLICH nicht können, da die erhabenen Stellen der Kassettenaufnahme normal von der Innenseite her nicht ausgefräst sein dürften. Im extremsten Fall würden die Ritzel sich wohl komplett durch die Erhebungen arbeiten und die Kassette rutscht auf dem Freilaufkörper durch - ich glaube aber nicht, dass das wirklich so weit geht.




rebirth schrieb:


> ich könnte mir VORSTELLEN das irgendwann mal keine Kasette mehr drüber passt. Was meint der Rest?


Gar nicht mehr drüber passen kann eigentlich nicht passieren, denn man muss davor ja die Kassette auch erst mal wieder runter kriegen  So eng, dass die Kassette unnormal schwer runter/drauf geht, kann es natürlich werden, das ist der Fall, wenn das Alu zu weit nach aussen gequetscht wurde. Das kann man aber leicht beheben, indem man die hochstehenden Stellen etwas abschleift/-feilt. Musste ich bei meinen Hope Alu-Freiläufen auch schon machen. Ein wirkliches Problem bekommt man nur im umgekehrten Fall - wenn die Kassette sich so fest ins Alu gedrückt hat, dass man sie nicht mehr runter bekommt... das würde dann bedeuten, neuen Freilauf + neue Kassette kaufen. Deshalb bei der Montage der Kassette das Freilaufgehäuse immer gut fetten!! Das reduziert diese Gefahr zumindest ein Wenig, da es an den restlichen Stellen besser flutscht.




Nippes80 schrieb:


> Für die Ketten-Straffung wäre das hier auch noch ne schöne Option:
> 
> http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide


Generell ja, aber NICHT bei einer Hammerschmidt! 




sirios schrieb:


> Na die kettenführung die am Strive von canyon verbaut wird. Die hab ich damit gemeint falls das für Verwirrung gesorgt hat .


Auch die wirst du nicht zusammen mit einer Hammerschmidt montiert bekommen 




iKev schrieb:


> *Für alle bezüglich des Freilaufs u der Stahlkassette:
> *Robert von Canyon hat die Frage bereits weiter gegeben und wird, sobald eine Antwort von SUN Ringlé da ist sich melden.
> 
> Ich werde die entsprechende Antwort dann hier posten


Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt! Ist jedenfalls schon mal gut, dass Robert an der Sache dran ist. Mit dem hatte ich auch schon ein paar Mal zu tun, der ist erstens sehr fähig und zweitens meiner Erfahrung nach recht kulant  Dennoch muss ich sagen, dass eine Anfrage beim Hersteller in dem Fall eigentlich überflüssig ist... Alu-Freilauf + Kassette ohne Spider ist ein No-Go, egal ob der Hersteller das jetzt explizit ausgeschlossen hat oder nicht.
Das sind so die kleinen Mankos an Canyon... die sollten einfach technisch versierte Leute damit betrauen, die Bikes zusammenzustellen und keine reinen BWLer (das ist natürlich 1. nur eine Behauptung und 2. selbstverständlich als Sarkasmus anzusehen - nicht, dass da Missverständnisse aufkommen ).


----------



## Nippes80 (17. Januar 2012)

Warum sollte eine C-Guide bei ner HS nicht gehen?

Guckst du --> http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vsx/1_3.html


----------



## iKev (17. Januar 2012)

*Bezüglich des Freilaufs, Antwort von Canyon:*

Canyon | Pure Cycling: Hallo Kevin, nach Rücksprache mit dem Produktmanagement und dem Hersteller der Laufräder gibt es keine Einschränkungen bei der Materialwahl. Es ist also erlaubt, eine stahlgespiderte Kassette auf dem Alufreilauf zu verbauen. Leichte Einkerbungen im Material sind eine normale Verschleißerscheinung. Nach Angaben des Herstellers wurde die Legierung des Freilaufs bereits geändert, wodurch sich die Einkerbungen drastisch verringern sollten. Es ist kein sicherheitsrelevantes Thema und auch nicht damit zu rechnen, dass sich die Kassette durch den kompletten Freilauf frisst und sogar durchrutscht. Ich hoffe meine Antwort beruhigt Dich ein wenig. Viele Grüße Robert


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Warum sollte eine C-Guide bei ner HS nicht gehen?
> 
> Guckst du --> http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vsx/1_3.html


Klar geht es, Sinn macht es bei der HS mMn aber nicht.




iKev schrieb:


> Nach Angaben des Herstellers wurde die Legierung des Freilaufs bereits geändert, wodurch sich die Einkerbungen drastisch verringern sollten. Es ist kein sicherheitsrelevantes Thema und auch nicht damit zu rechnen, dass sich die Kassette durch den kompletten Freilauf frisst und sogar durchrutscht.


Aha, also ist das Problem bekannt! Dann frage ich mich, wieso Canyon bei Sun Ringlé nicht eine Charge Freiläufe der neuen Serie einfordert. Klar sind Kerben normal, wie oben schon geschrieben, und durchfressen ist natürlich sehr unwahrscheinlich - schön ist es trotzdem nicht, auch wenn es "nicht sicherheitsrelevant" ist. Notfalls würde ich einfach die Kassette runterschmeißen und auf eigene Kosten eine neue kaufen, so hat man sicher länger Spaß an der Nabe zund kostet nicht die Welt...


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aha, also ist das Problem bekannt!


 

Klar ist das bekannt. Sogar bekannter als die Notwendigkeit besteht, dass sich Kunden explizit darüber beschweren. Man muss nun wirklich kein Metallurge sein um die Kombi Alu-Stahl als kritisch zu bewerten.




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich, wieso Canyon bei Sun Ringlé nicht eine Charge Freiläufe der neuen Serie einfordert. Klar sind Kerben normal, wie oben schon geschrieben, und durchfressen ist natürlich sehr unwahrscheinlich - schön ist es trotzdem nicht, auch wenn es "nicht sicherheitsrelevant" ist. Notfalls würde ich einfach die Kassette runterschmeißen und auf eigene Kosten eine neue kaufen, so hat man sicher länger Spaß an der Nabe zund kostet nicht die Welt...


 

Ganz einfach...das kostet...zusätzlich zu den Freiläufen müsste jemand diesen auch montieren. Der durchschnittlich Biker ist aber schon mit dem Abziehen eines Lockrings überfordert. 

Ich werde definitiv einen XT-Kranz montieren. Der kostet wie Du sagst nun wirklich nicht die Welt...warum das Canyon nicht von Anfang an so macht...???...

Beste Grüße


----------



## konahoss90 (18. Januar 2012)

@ikev: schaut sehr gut aus das 7er in Glacier  Mach nochmal n paar bessere Fotos bitte. Die Aufnahme der Wippe und die Wippe selbst scheint um einiges breiter / verändert worden zu sein..


----------



## Canyon_Support (19. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich, wieso Canyon bei Sun Ringlé nicht eine Charge Freiläufe der neuen Serie einfordert.



Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen - wir bekommen von Sun Ringlé die überarbeiteten, mit neuer Legierung versehenen Freiläufe und verbauen diese auch an unseren Rädern.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## rick1 (19. Januar 2012)

mich würde mal interessieren ob canyon bei anfrage gleich ne xt kasette draufmacht ?

ich mein die paar euro differenz hätt ich kein Problem zu bezahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas79 (19. Januar 2012)

nein


----------



## Mecka-Joe (19. Januar 2012)

Um hier auch mal meinen Senf bei zutragen.

Ich habe das ES8 Baujahr 2008.
Hier sind auch die Sun Ringlé Naben/Freiläufe verbaut.
Der Freilauf hat nach 3 Jahren den Geist auf gegeben.

Über die Qualität von Sun Ringlé konnte mir, zum Zeit des Kaufes,
keiner eine Auskunft geben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=312231

In meinem ES Baujahr 2005 sind DT verbaut.
Bis heute keine Probleme.

Viele Grüße vom Bodensee

Joe


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Januar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Klar ist das bekannt. Sogar bekannter als die Notwendigkeit besteht, dass sich Kunden explizit darüber beschweren. Man muss nun wirklich kein Metallurge sein um die Kombi Alu-Stahl als kritisch zu bewerten.


Ich meinte bekannt seitens Ringle, dass das Alu zu weich ist und Nachbesserungsbedarf besteht! Anders ausgedrückt: sie geben indirekt zu, dass die alten Freiläufe Mist sind. Aber das hat sich ja dann durch Roberts Posting auch geklärt...




canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen - wir bekommen von Sun Ringlé die überarbeiteten, mit neuer Legierung versehenen Freiläufe und verbauen diese auch an unseren Rädern.


Sehr gut!  Falls ihr davon genug bekommt, könntet ihr ja den geneigten Schraubern unter den betroffenen Strive Fahrern welche zu einem fairen Preis als Austausch-Kit anbieten?


----------



## Nippes80 (19. Januar 2012)

Mal eine frage an die Strive Besitzter...eigentlich war für mich der Kauf eines Strive ES 9.0 schon beschlossene Sache, dann habe ich aber diesen Bericht gelesen und stehe wieder am Anfang.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/enduro/canyon-strive-esx-90-sl/a8031.html

Was ist von den im Bericht angesprochenen negativ Aspekten zu halten???


----------



## greg12 (20. Januar 2012)

würde sagen falscher dämpfer für diesen linearen hinterbau.
obs 2012 besser wird mit den dämpfern und ihrer xxv luftkammer darf man bezweifeln.
einige es7 nutzer haben die luftkammer ihrer rs rt dämpfer verkleinert um etwas endprogression aus dem dämpfer zu kitzeln. 
ich denke das strive ist in langsamen technischen passagen eher daheim als auf schnellen groben downhills. dazu fehlen die reserven. 
bergauf gibts sicher auch bessere bikes. wenn dir die nutzung von propedal gegen das wippen nicht zu umständlich ist, gehts auch mitm strive ordentlich bergauf. 
in summe wirds wohl stimmen was das testfazit wiedergibt. 
es gibt bergauf als auch bergab bessere hinterbauten.,,.


----------



## Nippes80 (20. Januar 2012)

greg12 schrieb:


> würde sagen falscher dämpfer für diesen linearen hinterbau.
> obs 2012 besser wird mit den dämpfern und ihrer xxv luftkammer darf man bezweifeln.
> einige es7 nutzer haben die luftkammer ihrer rs rt dämpfer verkleinert um etwas endprogression aus dem dämpfer zu kitzeln.
> ich denke das strive ist in langsamen technischen passagen eher daheim als auf schnellen groben downhills. dazu fehlen die reserven.
> ...



Würdest du Sagen das die Hinterbau kinematik eines aktuellen Torque´s in uphill und downhill dem Stive Hinterbau überlegen ist? (Viergelenker --> abgestüzter Eingelenker)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolja_ (20. Januar 2012)

Update hierzu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9071659&postcount=3773

Laut Email ist meine Gabel angeblich endlich im Versand und auf dem Weg zu mir. Da die Sendungsnummer fehlt, glaube ich da erst dran, wenn die Gabel wieder zurück ist.
Satte 2 Monate war die Gabel dann weg... 

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## DiHo (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo Nippes80

Wenn du mehr Touren fahren willst dann Stive mehr Downhill und Bikepark dann Tourqe.
Der Hinterbau ist geschmacksache am besten Probefahrt.
Ich finde den Hinterbau super (Monarch rt3 Dämpfer)
Kommt bestimmt auch auf dein Gewicht an.
Im vergleich zu meiem alten FELT Compulsion ist das Strive viel besser.
Ich kann das Strive nur empfehlen.
Gib nicht soviel auf Testberichte, selbst versuchen ist immer besser.
Schau dir den Test mal an:

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?147278-Canyon-Strive-ES-9-0

Grüße aus dem Pfälzerwald


----------



## derth (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo Nippes,
für Touren und Trails kommt mir der softe Hinterbau entgegen und ich freue mich jedes mal über das geringe Gewicht. Bergauf geht mit dem ProPedal wirklich problemlos, der Hebel ist an der Kuppe blind in Sekundenbruchteilen umgelegt, Reverb rein/raus... alles sehr spielerisch und intuitiv. Selten das man absteigen und frickeln muss um vorbereitet zu sein, ich fühl mich eigentlich immer wohl. 
Für mich ein echtes Argument, weil Fahrspass.
Da nehm ich halt in Kauf das evtl n bisschen Resverve fehlt. Unterm Strich hat die Mühle ja auch n "sehr gut" bekommen, oder?

Was mich interessiert: Haben einige von euch auf der Suche nach "Reserve" ihre RP23 mal mit mit den VolumeSpacern von Fox ausprobiert?
Mit welchem Ergebnis?
Schadet ja nicht wenn man flexibel ist, und die Dinger sind ja in Sekunden montiert.

LG
   derTH


----------



## greg12 (20. Januar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Würdest du Sagen das die Hinterbau kinematik eines aktuellen Torque´s in uphill und downhill dem Stive Hinterbau überlegen ist? (Viergelenker --> abgestüzter Eingelenker)



ich würde das torque nicht mit dem strive vergleichen. immerhin ist die grundlegende ausrichtung eine andere. ob ein oder viergelenker spielt mmn auch nur eine untergeordnete rolle. solange die kinematik vernünftig mit dem dämpfer harmoniert...
beim torque ist halt der dhx air das größte manko. und die geometrie ist eben downhilllastig ausgelegt. heißt flacher sitzwinkel, der sich durch die dämpfereigenart sich in den fw zu ziehen bei steilen bergaufstücken noch weiter abflacht und dadurch die bergauftauglichkeit weiter reduziert. dazu kommt das höhere gewicht.
bei strive und torque sind die verwendeten dämpfer einfach zu hinterfragen.... 
wobei wahrscheinlich der 2011 monarch rt im es7 durch seine von haus aus höhere dämpfung wahrscheinlich am besten ins strive passt... aber der ist ja 2012 aus dem programm geflogen...


----------



## Nippes80 (20. Januar 2012)

@ derTH

Das sind ja mal ein paar brauchbare Aussagen. Ich habe eben nur die Angst das das Heck zu unsensibel ist auf schnellen Passagen oder in schnellen Kurven mit Bremswellen. Habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem UFO ST gemacht (Eingelenker), auf verbrockten Abschnitten lief es Super auf schnellen Passagen nicht so.

Finde das Konzept vom ES 9.0 sehr stimmig, bei Touren würde ich es im original Zustand fahren wenns in den Park geht nur LRS und Reifen tauschen (Hab nen 440 mit MM).

Alternativ würde ich mir ein Trailflow kaufen, Reverb rein für Touren nen leichten LRS und das mehrgewicht in kauf nehmen!!!

@ gerg12

Wenn man beide Geo´s anguckt sind die Unterschiede nur maginal, so wie ich das sehe!!!


----------



## greg12 (20. Januar 2012)

also die geometrie ist eigentlich in allen längen und winkeln unterschiedlich.
reach und stack werte unterscheiden sich, ebenso tretlager offset. also ich würde sagen die unterschiede sind nicht nur aufm papier vorhanden.
um zur kinematik zurück zu kommen, kannst ja mal hier nachlesen:
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2009/09/canyon-torque-2010.html
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2010/08/canyon-strive-2011.html

aja zur bremsneutralität kann ich nur sagen, das viergelenker im regelfall besser anschneiden als eingelenker. so auch das torque.


----------



## dia-mandt (22. Januar 2012)

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die kleinen Unterschiede in den Winkeln sich so sehr bemerkbar machen.
Siehe Foto.
Und klar... Winkel auf dem Papier sind immer anders als im Zusammenspiel auf dem Bike, allerdings sind die Werte so gleich, dass das nicht ins Gewicht fallen wird.


----------



## Zhen (22. Januar 2012)

@ Robert: Ich wüsste gern, inwiefern die Ergebnisse bezüglich Stahlkassette+Alufreilauf bei Sun Ringle auch auf DT Swiss zutreffen. Denn mein Problem ist das Gleiche, jedoch bei den e2000 von DT Swiss. 

@ All: Kann man Freiläufe denn so einfach nachkaufen und austauschen, wenn der jetzige am Ende ist? Und wer kommt für den Schaden auf, wenn man nach nem Jahr die Kassette nicht mehr runter bekommt?

Besten Dank,.
Zhen


----------



## dia-mandt (22. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich bekommt man die immer runter.
Manchmal einfacher, manchmal mit mehr "gewalt".
Ich denke nicht, dass da ein hersteller für aufkommt.


----------



## traildigger (24. Januar 2012)

Die Auslieferung für mein ESX9SL in S war grade mal vorübergehend auf KW4 vorgezogen , jetzt plötzlich wieder auf KW15 geschoben - na super .
Hat jemand diese Version schon geliefert bekommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (24. Januar 2012)

traildigger schrieb:


> Die Auslieferung für mein ESX9SL in S war grade mal vorübergehend auf KW4 vorgezogen , jetzt plötzlich wieder auf KW15 geschoben - na super .
> Hat jemand diese Version schon geliefert bekommen ?


 

Meines Wissens...nein...das einzige 2012er Strive ist das 7.0er von user ikev...


----------



## esprit70 (25. Januar 2012)

traildigger schrieb:


> Die Auslieferung für mein ESX9SL in S war grade mal vorübergehend auf KW4 vorgezogen , jetzt plötzlich wieder auf KW15 geschoben - na super .
> Hat jemand diese Version schon geliefert bekommen ?




Ich glaub nun wieder auf KW 23 (könnte ko...en)  Können die in Tawan nicht schneller Schweißen ;-)


----------



## iKev (25. Januar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Ich glaub nun wieder auf KW 23 (könnte ko...en)  Können die in Tawan nicht schneller Schweißen ;-)



sofern du schon bestellt hast, zählt die KW in deiner Bestellbestätigung. Wenn Canyon die Lieferzeit auf seiner Seite auf ein späteres Datum ändert, dann sollte es deine Bestellung nicht betreffen.


----------



## kuwahara (25. Januar 2012)

weiss hier einer bis zu welcher Körpergrösse das Strive (gibts ja nur bis L) empfohlen wird??


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. Januar 2012)

Canyon Homepage=Bikefinder


----------



## kuwahara (26. Januar 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Canyon Homepage=Bikefinder



= unnützer Beitrag


----------



## Kolja_ (26. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du fragst, bis zu welcher Größe welche Rahmengröße *empfohlen *wird, ist wohl damit die Herstellerempfehlung gemeint. Und der Verweis auf den Bikefinder des Herstellers ist wohl kaum ein unnützer Beitrag.
Hier im Forum nach einer Empfehlung zu fragen, wird Dir - und das zeigt dieser Thread, wenn man mal die Suche ein wenig bemüht - reichlich unterschiedliche weil subjektive Empfehlungen bringen.


----------



## kuwahara (26. Januar 2012)

hier scheint es ja nur so von klugschXXX zu wimmeln.

Was sind so die grössten Jungs, die sich auf ein Strive in Grösse L wagen?


----------



## rebirth (26. Januar 2012)

Der bikefinder zeigt bei ner größe von 2.15 auch L an, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (26. Januar 2012)

kuwahara schrieb:


> hier scheint es ja nur so von klugschXXX zu wimmeln.
> 
> Was sind so die grössten Jungs, die sich auf ein Strive in Grösse L wagen?



190cm sl 93cm


----------



## Kolja_ (26. Januar 2012)

kuwahara schrieb:


> hier scheint es ja nur so von klugschXXX zu wimmeln.


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. Januar 2012)

Bei einer Übergrösse sagt der Bikefinder, daß er keinen passenden Rahmen finden kann.
@kuwahara Gib mal deine Daten an und suche nach dem passenden Rahmen oder wühl dich hier einfach durch, der Kommentar von dir war absolut übrig und gehört hier nicht rein.


----------



## sirios (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Also ich bin auch 1.90 groß und fühl mich auf dem Strive sehr wohl. Hab nur den Lenker gegen einen mit 30 mm Rise getauscht


----------



## kuwahara (26. Januar 2012)

Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an unseren Bikes.
Die Größtmögliche Rahmengröße für die Strive Serie ist L, welche meist von einer Körpergröße von 183cm bis ca 188-189 cm ist.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns wenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
...



@ lipper-zipfel 
das seh ich anders, wenn man nichts konstruktives beizutragen hat, ist man wirklich nicht gezwungen irgendwas zu antworten...


----------



## rick1 (26. Januar 2012)

also ich habn strive in größe L bestellt und bin 1.93 groß...das hardtail was ich momentan fahre ist auch 20" und ich muss sagen das is voll ok

von meinem mitbewohner das Radon in XL (22" oda so) und ich muss sagen da find ich 20" besser

kommt halt bissel drauf an wie die geo ist und wie man sitzen will...schleißlich sitzt man beim strive durch das lange oberrohr etwas gestreckt. Von daher fand ich ne L auch ok

abgesehen davon hat man ja bei Enduro / Freeride Bikes eh nich so die Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensg (26. Januar 2012)

Bin auch 1.93 und hab ein L bestellt.
Als XC hab ich ein XL, das ist für lange Touren auch ok, aber bergab viel zu "stelzig". Ich denke, selbst wenn es das Strive in XL geben würde, hätte ich mir ein L bestellt.

Letztes Jahr im Frühjahr bin ich in Riva ein Strive in M probegefahren (grösser hatten sie keins dabei...), das wäre mir auf Dauer dann zwar doch zu klein, aber es ging und hat Spass gemacht, war so schön handlich


----------



## Kolja_ (26. Januar 2012)

Hiho!

Habe meine Gabel endlich wieder. Laut Lieferschein wurde ein "Upgrade auf Dual Position Air " durchgeführt. Der Knopf zur Verstellung sieht jetzt auch anders aus:
http://db.tt/t0dnqMmF
http://db.tt/FBo2pS5T

Vorher war das Ventil unten, oder? Kann mir jemand sagen, was sich jetzt geändert hat?

Danke und Gruß
Kolja


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Januar 2012)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Vorher war das Ventil unten, oder? Kann mir jemand sagen, was sich jetzt geändert hat?


Richtig. Das neue System ist im Prinzip eine Solo-Air mit zusätzlicher Absenk-Kammer, kein kompliziertes Mehrkammer-System mit Luft und Öl mehr. Du hast jetzt 1,5cm weniger Absenkung, dafür funktioniert diese besser und auch die Gabel ansich läuft besser, nebenbei hast du auch noch knapp 200g Gewicht eingespart.


----------



## rebirth (27. Januar 2012)

Und sowas wird ohne OK von mir einfach umgebaut?


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2012)

Sei doch froh, wenn du den 2-Step Rotz los bist  Oh nein, bitte nehmt keine kostenlosen Verbesserungen an meinem Rad vor!


----------



## Kolja_ (27. Januar 2012)

Danke, smubob! 

Gefühlt federt die Gabel im Stand tatsächlich leichter. Bin auf die neue Probefahrt - hoffentlich am Wochenende - gespannt.


----------



## sirios (27. Januar 2012)

Na dann hoff ich doch mal, dass meine Lyrik die ich zu Sportimport geschickt habe auch entsprechend gepimpt wird . Meine Lyrik hat sich bei ebener Fahrt oft selbst abgesenkt, das war schon sehr nervig. Ich spekulier auch auf nen Umbau auf 2 position air ! Mal sehen was draus wird.

Leider musste ich auch meinen Monarch einschicken, der hat die Luft nicht mehr gehalten. Wird Zeit dass alle Sachen wieder bei mir eintrudeln, würd gern die neue Saison einleuten, auch wenn das Wetter bescheiden ist


----------



## Nordhesse (28. Januar 2012)

Zum Lyrik Problem:
SportImport macht das wie oben beschrieben- musste meine Lyrik nach genau 1000km einschicken weil 2-step versagte. Haben auch die dualposition einheit kostenlos reingesetzt. Fährt sich um längen sensibler als dei 2-step. Macht auch seit knapp 3 monaten keine probleme...


----------



## iKev (1. Februar 2012)

Strive-Fahrer sind gefragt!!!!

fahrt ihr euer Bike mit Klick-Pedalen oder Bärentatze?
technischer Alpen-Trail mit Klick  - ja/nein - wie sind eure Erfahrungen


----------



## sirios (1. Februar 2012)

Morgen!

Also ich fahr am Strive nur mit Plattform Pedalen. Ich hab am Anfang auch mal über Klicker nachgedacht aber ich fühl mich damit echt nicht wohl. Das gilt besonders für Situationen in denen ich schnell den Fuß vom Pedal nehmen muss . Hatte ne Zeit lang die crank Brothers 50/50 aber da mir die zu schwer waren bin ich nun auf die nukeproof electron umgestiegen . Also mir fehlen die klickpedale keineswegs auch wenn ich dadurch vielleicht bergauf etwas langsamer bin und mehr Kraft brauche. 


So jetzt geht's nach Luxembourg auf die Arbeit 

Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (1. Februar 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Strive-Fahrer sind gefragt!!!!
> 
> fahrt ihr euer Bike mit Klick-Pedalen oder Bärentatze?
> technischer Alpen-Trail mit Klick  - ja/nein - wie sind eure Erfahrungen



Strive nur mit Plattformpedalen. Bärentatzen gäbe mir zu schnell Hackfleisch.   Mittlerweile ist selbst mein Hardtail mehr mit Plattform als mit Klickern unterwegs.

Am besten selber ausprobieren.
Tip: bei Ebay nach Wellgo MG-1 magnesium suchen (China-Import) oder Shimano MX30


----------



## iKev (1. Februar 2012)

ticris schrieb:


> Strive nur mit Plattformpedalen. Bärentatzen gäbe mir zu schnell Hackfleisch.   Mittlerweile ist selbst mein Hardtail mehr mit Plattform als mit Klickern unterwegs.
> 
> Am besten selber ausprobieren.
> Tip: bei Ebay nach Wellgo MG-1 magnesium suchen (China-Import) oder Shimano MX30



Mit der Bärentatze meinte ich eigtl die Plattformpedale. 
Ich habe aktuell die NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro dran. Aber leider ist in der Prüfungsphase u bei den Temperaturen nicht so viel mit testen. 

Ich werde wohl nicht drumherum kommen es einmal mit den Klicks zu probieren. Immerhin hat man Bergauf wesentlich mehr Vortrieb. Einzig die sehr technischen Berg-ab-Passagen machen mir sorgen für die Alpen.  
Ich Bin letztes Jahr(noch ohne Strive) in der Zugspitzarena mit ner Guppe u nem BikeGuide gefahren ... alle hatten ein AM-Bike+Klicks. 

Wäre cool, wenn noch jmd ein paar Erfahrungsberichte für mich hat


----------



## speichenquaeler (1. Februar 2012)

Tipp für beides:

CB Mallet...eine Seite Klickie...eine Seite Platform.

Beste Grüße


----------



## swoosh999 (1. Februar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Tipp für beides:
> 
> CB Mallet...eine Seite Klickie...eine Seite Platform.
> 
> Beste Grüße



so ein quatsch, die mallet haben beidseitigen klickmechanismus !
was du meinst sind kombipedale ala shimano mit einer seite bärentatze, allerdings völliger humbug.

stellt euch bitte nicht an, auch mit flats kann man 1500hm ohne probleme hochtreten.


----------



## iKev (1. Februar 2012)

@swoosh999
sicherlich kann man 1500hm ohne größere Probs mit Plattform-P fahren, aber es geht hier darum zu erfahren was der Großteil an seinen Strives verbaut hat u wie diejenigen dies einschätzen.


----------



## rebirth (1. Februar 2012)

Ich denk auch der großteil wird platform fahren. Ich hab mir klickies dazu bestellt. Auf platform bin ich ständig am runterschauen ob mein fuß richtig steht


----------



## Wobbi (1. Februar 2012)

platform! alles andere nervt mich nur!


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> fahrt ihr euer Bike mit Klick-Pedalen oder Bärentatze?
> technischer Alpen-Trail mit Klick  - ja/nein - wie sind eure Erfahrungen


Meine Meinung ist ganz einfach zu beschreiben: MTB = Plattform, Straßenrad = Klickies. (CC Race = "Rennradfahren im Wald" davon mal ausgenommen).
Ganz besonders wenn du technische Alpentrails fahren willst, machen Klickies gar keinen Sinn. Man hat auch bergauf Vorteile mit Plattformpedalen, da man an balancetechnisch kniffligen Stellen sicherer unterwegs ist, weil man schneller mal einen Fuß runter kriegt. Ich habe beim Umstieg von Klick auf Plattform festgestellt, dass ich einige für mich grenzwertige Stellen bergauf besser oder zumindest ohne Klickie-bedingten Angstschweiß bewältigen kann  Mit richtigen Schuhen und der passenden Technik kann man auch bergauf mal das Heck an einer Stufe nachziehen. Also unterm Strich bleibt für mich kein Vorteil für Klickies am MTB übrig.
Einzige eventuelle Ausnahme, die einer kürzlich in einem anderen Thread gepostet hat: DH-Marathons. Da ist man mit Klickies u. U. sicherer unterwegs, weil man an der Grenze der körperlichen Erschöpfung nicht so schnell Gefahr läuft, von dem Pedalen abzurutschen und zu stürzen oder sich zu verletzen. Aber sowas fahre ich nicht, daher ist das für mich kein Argument.
Viele sagen, dass man mit zunehmendem Fahrkönnen technische Sachen auch mit Klickies schaffen kann, das ist auch schon irgendwie richtig. Aber ich vertrete eher die Ansicht, dass man mit zunehmendem Fahrkönnen gänzlich auf Klickies verzichten kann (wenn es um Umsetzen, Sprünge, ruppige Strecken... geht).




iKev schrieb:


> Immerhin hat man Bergauf wesentlich mehr Vortrieb.


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Es ist mittlerweile sogar erwiesen, dass der angebliche Kraftvorteil durch die Möglichkeit des Ziehens marginal bis nicht existent ist. Also sind auch Höhenmeterorgien kein Thema. Es bleiben lediglich individuelle Vorlieben, die einen dazu bringen können, doch Klickies zu fahren, sei es Gewohnheit, (eingebildete) Unsicherheitsgefühle oder schlicht und einfach wenn man zu faul ist, die richtige Technik zu lernen 




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Tipp für beides:
> 
> CB Mallet...eine Seite Klickie...eine Seite Platform.


Die Mallets haben ja gerade den Vorteil, dass sie auf beiden Seiten beides haben!  Sind mMn auch auch die besten Klickies, die es gibt - das bezieht sich allerdings auf die ALTEN! Die neuen sehen mir nicht mehr so tauglich aus, habe ich aber nie getestet. Die alten Mallet 1 bin ich lange gefahren, bevor ich endgültig wieder auf Plattform umgestiegen bin. Mit denen kann man, das richtige Schuhwerk vorausgesetzt, auch fast uneingeschränkt ausgeklickt fahren. Ich bin teilweise auf kniffligen Strecken oder Schlüsselstellen (sogar im Bikepark!) mit einem Fuß ausgeklickt gefahren, das läuft selbst bei hartem Terrain und Sprüngen/Drops. Aber nachdem mich ein läppisch harmloser Sturz mit nicht-mehr-aus-dem-Klickie-kommen vor Jahren ein Schlüsselbein gekostet hat, habe ich mir die Sache abgewöhnt, die richtige Technik gelernt und bin seitdem zufriedener als je zuvor. Und das obwohl ich ein motorisches Defizit infolge eines schweren Unfalls habe, wodurch mein rechter Fuß muskulär so gut wie "tot" ist und ich dadurch viel leichter vom Pedal abrutsche als ein durchschnittlicher gesunder Mensch...! Vault + 5.10 sei Dank


----------



## iKev (1. Februar 2012)

Danke dir `Smubob´ für die Schilderung deiner Erfahrungen. Werde die ersten Test´s mit den Plattform-Pedalen machen, sobald es Wetter u Zeit zulassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (1. Februar 2012)

Also, bei mir ist es gerade andersherum.
Ich komme ursprünglich vom BMX und habe lange gebraucht, um beim MTB von Plattform auf Klick umzusatteln. Nach langem Hin und her muss ich sagen, dass es wirklich gut und sicher ging.
Ich bin die letzten Jahre ( inkl. Dolomiten und Mittelgebirge ) mit meinem Square sehr gut mit den Klickies klar gekommen. Auf technisch anspruchsvollen Abschnitten hab ich mich immer sehr sicher gefühlt.
Das Ausklicken ging auch verdammt schnell ( als letztes bin ich die XTR Trail  gefahren ).

Jetzt habe ich mir aber vorgenommen, wenn das Strive denn endlich kommt, mit dem Strive wieder via Plattform aufzuschlagen ( back to the roots ).
Habe mir die Spank Spike bestellt.
Ich bin halt jetzt mal des öfteren mit Plattform gefahren und festgestellt, dass es sich doch wieder ein ganzes Stück " freier " anfühlt.

Ich denke einfach mal, dass es Geschmacksache ist.
Es geht Beides.


----------



## Skoalman (1. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre am AM oder Enduro seit Beginn Klickpedale und fühle mich sehr wohl damit. Die (angeblich) bessere Kraftübertragung beim Uphill ist mir dabei weniger wichtig, mir geht es vor allem um den festen Halt auf dem Pedal (z.B. um das Hinterrad auch mal über ein Hindernis ziehen zu können) und die stets optimale Fussstellung.


----------



## rebirth (1. Februar 2012)

Skoalman schrieb:


> um das Hinterrad auch mal über ein Hindernis ziehen zu können



das ist quatsch...



Skoalman schrieb:


> stets optimale Fussstellung



das nicht...


----------



## Skoalman (1. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> das ist quatsch...


Was Quatsch ist und was nicht entscheide immer noch ich, zumindest wenn es um meinem Fahrstil geht! 
Bei mittelschnellen, stark technischen Trails kommt es bei mir ziemlich häufig vor, dass ich rein durch Zug an den Pedalen das Hinterrad über ein Hindernis hebe oder noch öfter seitlich am Hindernis vorbei versetze. In solchen Situationen fehlt meist schlicht die Zeit um das Versetzen über einen Bremsimpuls am Vorderrad oder eine aktive "Ganzkörperbewegung" zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Nichtgernnass (1. Februar 2012)

Tag zusammen. Ich will mir evtl. das Strive ES 8.0 holen und möchte hier drei Dinge anmerken, die ich bei Canyon nachgefragt habe.

1) Beim Model 8.0	 ist in der Ausstattung die "Race Face Atlas FR 170 black" als Kurbel angegeben. Auf den Bildern und in der Beschreibung ist jedoch die Turbine zu finden?!?

Die Antwort dazu von Canyon:

_vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 21. Januar bezüglich der Ausstattungsunterschiede unseres Strive ES 8.0.

Bei der Kurbel hat sich auf der Homepage ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Danke dass Sie uns darauf hingewiesen haben. Wir werden dies schnellstmöglich beheben. Gemäß meiner Unterlagen und der in unserem System hinterlegten Stückliste sollte eine RaceFace Atlas verbaut sein, ich lasse das aber noch einmal überprüfen._


2) Meine nächste Frage betrifft das Durchschlagen des Hinterbaus, von dem man beim 2011er Modell immer wieder gehört hat. Ich habe nachgefragt ob diesbezüglich etwas verbessert wurde und dazu nun witziger Weiße zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Antworten von Canyon auf die selbe email bekommen:

Canyons erste Antwort:

_Das Durchschlagen des Hinterbau ist soweit uns bekannt kein typisches Strive Problem und sollte auch nicht vorkommen. Hier stellt sich die Frage ob der Dämpfer korrekt eingestellt ist oder ob ggf. sogar ein technischer defekt am Dämpfer vorliegt. Eine Überprüfung des Rades würde hier genaueren Aufschluss geben. _

Canyons zweite Antwort:

_Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Strive ES interessieren. Bei den neuen 2012er Modellen hat sich im Vergleich zum 2011er Modell die Umlenkbox geändert. Diese hat eine breitere Abstützung und wurde mit neuen Lagern versehen. Des Weiteren wurde ein neues Tune beim Dämpfer verbaut, so dass dieser nicht so schnell durchschlägt._

Ah ja??? Ich hoffe einfach mal der Zweite hat recht. Es wirkt zumindest so als hätte er mehr Ahnung.


3) Die letzte Frage betraf Canyons Preipolitik: Wieso ist das 2012er ES 8.0 200 teurer als das 2011er? Die Ausstattung ist ja nicht wirklich besser, vielleicht sogar schlechter geworden.

Canyons Antwort:

_Grundsätzlich versuchen wir unsere Räder von Jahr zu Jahr immer mit besseren oder gleichwertigen Parts zu bestücken. Zugleich versuchen wir jedoch auch die Preise für unsere Räder stabil zu halten um unseren Kunden in jedem Preissegment auch ein Rad anbieten zu können. Unter anderem auf Grund steigender Rohstoffpreise am Weltmarkt und daraus resultierender Preissteigerungen bei unseren Zulieferern ist uns dies nicht immer möglich. Dies und diverse andere Faktoren die von uns nicht beeinflussbar sind führen dazu dass das Strive dieses Jahr mit der verbauten Ausstattung einen Preis hat der  200,00 über dem Vorjahrespreis liegt. Die Verbesserung der Bremse ist ein positiver Aspekt. Das downgrading des RP 23 zum RP 2 hat keine negative Auswirkung auf das Handling des Bike. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt das auf Grund der Geometrie des Rades eine 3-fach verstellbare Plattform des Dämpfers nicht nötig ist. In Summe ist es uns sogar gelungen das Gewicht des Rades leicht zu reduzieren. Somit sehe ich die Erhöhung des Preises unter den gegebenen Umständen um  200,00 als durchaus vertretbar an._

Ähm ja, der Weltmarkt, das kann auch glauben wer mag.

So damit bin ich am Ende Sry für den langen post aber ich dachte es interessiert vielleicht doch den ein oder anderen.


----------



## iKev (1. Februar 2012)

Nichtgernnass schrieb:


> 2) Meine nächste Frage betrifft das Durchschlagen des Hinterbaus, von dem man beim 2011er Modell immer wieder gehört hat. Ich habe nachgefragt ob diesbezüglich etwas verbessert wurde und dazu nun witziger Weiße zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Antworten von Canyon auf die selbe email bekommen:
> 
> Canyons zweite Antwort:
> 
> _Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Strive ES interessieren. Bei den neuen 2012er Modellen hat sich im Vergleich zum 2011er Modell die Umlenkbox geändert. Diese hat eine breitere Abstützung und wurde mit neuen Lagern versehen. Des Weiteren wurde ein neues Tune beim Dämpfer verbaut, so dass dieser nicht so schnell durchschlägt._



Der Hinterbau wurde wirklich geändert. Ein paar Seiten weiter zuvor sind Vergleichs-Bilder mit Detail-Aufnahmen vom 2011er u 2012er Strive. 
Ob er nun wirklich nicht mehr durchschlägt ist die Frage. Kann ich dir allerdings Mitte/Ende März dann sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (1. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ganz besonders wenn du technische Alpentrails fahren willst, machen Klickies gar keinen Sinn.
> Es ist mittlerweile sogar erwiesen, dass der angebliche Kraftvorteil durch die Möglichkeit des Ziehens marginal bis nicht existent ist.


 
Wer hat denn das erwiesen,wahrscheinlich der gleiche der behauptet die Erde sei eine Scheibe oder?
Und natürlich kann man auch mit Klickies technische Alpentrails fahren z.B. [ame="http://vimeo.com/30662743"]hier[/ame] 
Wer nicht nur Bikepark fährt sondern auch selber hochtreten will/muss wird um Klickies froh sein weil man einfach einiges an Kraft spart wenns bergauf geht.Muß aber jeder selbst entscheiden


----------



## Wobbi (1. Februar 2012)

hättest lieber das "making of" verlinken sollen. da sieht man besser, wie schnell man aus den klickies ist, wenn´s darauf ankommt! wobei eine verallgemeinerung dieses ist besser, oder jenes ist schlechter sowieso immer subjektiv und damit "quatsch" als ratschlag für die allgemeinheit ist.


----------



## Hiero (1. Februar 2012)

Alle reden über den Ausstieg aus Klickies, aber wie sieht es mit dem Wiedereinstieg in die Klickies im schwierigen Gelände aus?


----------



## Beppe (1. Februar 2012)

Ich fahr jetzt auch das Mallet, vergangenen September erstmalig aufm ax in schwererem Geläuf.
Bei mir sah das so aus, dass ich mich in kniffligen Stellen nicht um das Einklicken gekümmert hab und der Schuh nach wenigen Metern von allein eingerastet ist.
Bei dem Time Atac, dass ich vorher gefahren bin, sah das schon anders aus.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Skoalman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > die stets optimale Fussstellung.
> ...


Das ist Geschmacksache... wenn ich in einer Kurve mal den Fuß vom Pedal nehme und ihn nicht wieder 100%ig in DIE Position bringe, kann ich einfach trotzdem mit 100% weiter fahren (und ggf. bei der nächsten Gelegenheit die Fußstellung wieder ändern, wenn ich will). Was macht man in der Situation mit Klickies...? Ooops! 




Nichtgernnass schrieb:


> Ähm ja, der Weltmarkt, das kann auch glauben wer mag.


Das kann vor allem auch glauben, wer weiß, dass da (leider) was dran ist...! Wird aber halt auch oft als Schein-Argument vorgeschoben, bestes Beispiel: Deutsche Bahn.




Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Wer hat denn das erwiesen,wahrscheinlich der gleiche der behauptet die Erde sei eine Scheibe oder?
> Und natürlich kann man auch mit Klickies technische Alpentrails fahren z.B. hier


War irgendeine Sportfakultät irgendeiner Uni, habs auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden, war jedenfalls auch schon hier im Forum zu lesen.
Toll übrigens, dass du so schön klugschei$$en kannst  Hab ich irgendwo behauptet, dass man mit Klickies keine technischen Trails fahren kann? Richtig, hab ich nicht. Von (sinngemäß) "es geht ohne Klickies" unmittelbar auf "es geht nicht mit Klickies" zu schließen ist ziemlich doof, um es mal freundlich auszudrücken. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es genau genommen keinen technischen/motorischen Sinn macht - dass natürlich manche trotzdem lieber Klickies fahren, ist bekannt und extreme Beispiele wie KäptnFR als Grundlage für eine Aussage mit Gültigkeit für die Allgemeinheit heranzuziehen ist auch nicht gerade sinnvoll. Ich habe ja auch geschrieben, dass das Geschmacks- und Gewohnheitssache ist. Aber ich werde doch wohl noch meine eigenen Erfahrungen schildern dürfen ohne gleich angepisst zu werden? Wenn ICH übers Schwimmen rede, ist mir sch***egal, ob Jesus übers Wasser gehen kann...




Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Muß aber jeder selbst entscheiden





Wobbi schrieb:


> wobei eine verallgemeinerung dieses ist besser, oder jenes ist schlechter sowieso immer subjektiv und damit "quatsch" als ratschlag für die allgemeinheit ist.


Genau so siehts aus! Aber wenn jemand nach Ratschlägen fragt, wieso ist es dann falsch, ihm diese zu geben? 




Beppe schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt auch das Mallet, vergangenen September erstmalig aufm ax in schwererem Geläuf.
> Bei mir sah das so aus, dass ich mich in kniffligen Stellen nicht um das Einklicken gekümmert hab und der Schuh nach wenigen Metern von allein eingerastet ist.


Das Problem kenne ich...! Und ein Problem kann es tatsächlich werden, nämlich wenn man einklickt, obwohl man es nicht will. Besonders blöd, wenn das nach einem ansich sehr ansehnlichen Nosemanual/Stoppie an der Ampel passiert - und man dann einen schönen Abgang auf den Asphalt hinlegt  (ja, das beruht auf einer wahren Begebenheit )


----------



## Kizou (2. Februar 2012)

Die einzig negative Erfahrung, die ich in meiner klickiezeit war, dass ich beim Absprung einseitig aus den Klicks gerutscht bin ( aua )!


----------



## Kizou (2. Februar 2012)

Mal etwas Anderes...., kann mir Jemand sagen, wie sich das strive, im Bezug auf den " wegsackenden " Hinterbau, bei schnellen ruppigen Abfahrten verhält ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Die einzig negative Erfahrung, die ich in meiner klickiezeit war, dass ich beim Absprung einseitig aus den Klicks gerutscht bin ( aua )!


Du hattest SPD-Klickies, richtig?


----------



## mweber972 (2. Februar 2012)

Hiero schrieb:


> Alle reden über den Ausstieg aus Klickies, aber wie sieht es mit dem Wiedereinstieg in die Klickies im schwierigen Gelände aus?


 
Also für micht mit den XTR-Käfig-Klickies gar kein Problem...
Ich für mich gebe meine Klickies auch fürs MTB nicht mehr her. Hab immer festen halt und in der Not bin ich auch ganz schnell draußen. Bei meinem Überschlag war ich nach dem Aufprall auch draußen ;-)
Der ging einfach zu schnell und es hätte keinen Unterschied gemacht wenn ich auf Plattform unterwegs gewesen wäre...


----------



## Kizou (2. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du hattest SPD-Klickies, richtig?



Jawoll! xtr trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Jawoll! xtr trail


Dachte ich mir... systembedingter Nachteil von SPD: man kann auch durch ruckhaftes Ziehen am Pedal ausklicken. Kann bei Crankbrothers z. B. nicht passieren. Deswegen kommen meine Mallets auch ans Straßenrad


----------



## rebirth (2. Februar 2012)

nachteil? ich empfinde genau das als vorteil. jedesmal wenns mich gelegt hat hats mir automatisch den schuh aus dem pedal "gerissen".


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2012)

Beim Stürzen passiert das aber *seitlich*, eher nicht *nach oben*. Deshalb fliegt man ja auch genau so mit CB Klickies beim Sturz raus. Aber versuch mal bei einem Eggbeater den Schuh nach oben rauszuziehen...  Bei SPD kann dir das durchaus mal passieren, und DAS ist sicher kein Vorteil!


----------



## Skoalman (3. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Beim Stürzen passiert das aber *seitlich*, eher nicht *nach oben*. Deshalb fliegt man ja auch genau so mit CB Klickies beim Sturz raus. Aber versuch mal bei einem Eggbeater den Schuh nach oben rauszuziehen...  Bei SPD kann dir das durchaus mal passieren, und DAS ist sicher kein Vorteil!


Bei SPD-Pedalen kommst du aber auch nur mit den silbernen (=Mehrfachaustieg) oder extrem ausgelutschten Schuhplatten nach oben aus dem Pedal. Es ist zwar anscheinend eine Art "Schutzauslösung" vorhanden, bei normal eingestellter Auslösehärte und intakten SH-51-Cleats greift dieses System aber wohl wirklich erst kurz bevor es dir die Knochen zerreisst. Und solche Kräfte treten im normalen Fahrbetrieb schlichtweg nicht auf.

Was ich aber auch schon hatte ist, dass durch Dreck oder Schnee/Eis die Schuhplatte nicht mehr sauber im Pedal einrasten kann. Dann kann das von dir beschriebene unabsichtliche Auslösen tatsächlich vorkommen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Februar 2012)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Bei SPD-Pedalen kommst du aber auch nur mit den silbernen (=Mehrfachaustieg) oder extrem ausgelutschten Schuhplatten nach oben aus dem Pedal.


Ok, das habe ich jetzt nicht mehr so genau im Kopf, meine SPD @ MTB Zeit ist laaaaange her. Kann gut sein, dass das die Cleats mit Mehrfachausstieg waren. Das System hatte für mich außer diesem nach gewisser Testzeit noch mehrere andere KO-Kriterien...




Skoalman schrieb:


> Was ich aber auch schon hatte ist, dass durch Dreck oder Schnee/Eis die Schuhplatte nicht mehr sauber im Pedal einrasten kann. Dann kann das von dir beschriebene unabsichtliche Auslösen tatsächlich vorkommen.


Das ist einer davon. Ich hatte es schon, dass ich absolut gar nicht mehr ins Pedal kam. War sehr ärgerlich, da ich auf dieser Tour auf einigen Bergauf-Trail dann schieben musste, weil ausgeklicktes Fahren auf SPD-Pedalen schlichtweg nicht vernünftig möglich ist (nächstes Kriterium). SPD bedeutet also i. d. R. im Winter die Pedale zu wechseln.
Diese beiden Punkte kann CB und im Speziellen das Mallet so viel besser, dass ein Vergleich nahezu lächerlich ist...  Deshalb würde ich auch jedem der Klickies am MTB fahren will empfehlen, die mal zu testen. "Nackige" Eggbeater, also ohne Käfig drum, hatte ich auch mal ausprobiert und fand sie grauenhaft - das kann also u. U. nicht als sinnvoller System-Test ausreichen.


----------



## Skoalman (3. Februar 2012)

Bei den CB-Pedalen stört mich einfach die Tatsache, dass die seitliche Auslösehärte ziemlich weich und nicht einstellbar ist. Für mich, der die Auslösehärte der SPD-Pedale fast komplett zuknallt, disqualifiziert sich CB damit.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Februar 2012)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Bei den CB-Pedalen stört mich einfach die Tatsache, dass die seitliche Auslösehärte ziemlich weich und nicht einstellbar ist. *Für mich, der die Auslösehärte der SPD-Pedale fast komplett zuknallt*, disqualifiziert sich CB damit.


OK, in dem Fall kann ich gut verstehen, dass das vom Gefühl her gar nicht geht. SPDs komplett zugeknallt wäre für mich schlimmer als Pedale mit Schlaufen 

Ich fand das bei CB anfangs auch befremdlich (leichtes Ausklicken und nicht vorhandene Einstellbarkeit), allerdings ist das nach einer gewissen (kurzen!) Eingewöhnungsphase für mich alles nur noch positiv gewesen. Ich fand das super leichte Einklicken sehr angenehm, salopp gesagt muss man nur "irgendwie" halbwegs passend aufs Pedal latschen, ganz ohne Kraft, schon ist man drin. Bei SPD, gerade mit groß eingestellter Auslösekraft, braucht man ja fast schon rohe Gewalt zum Einklicken und es geht auch nur auf exakt eine einzige Weise. Thema Ausklicken: Man kann ja durch das Vertauschen der Cleats den Auslösewinkel einstellen und hat so auch einen Einfluss darauf, wie "leicht" man ausklickt. So kann man in Kurven schön den Fuß leicht auf dem Pedal mitdrehen und bleibt eingeklickt. Ich hatte das "Gesamtsystem" auch so abgestimmt, dass die Schuhe (Shimano DX bzw. 661 Filter) komplett auf den Pins aufstehen -> keine Unterlegscheibe unter den Cleats und minimal längere Pins. So hat man einen super stabile Stand und auch zusätzlich einen etwass erhöhten Auslösewiderstand, der das Ganze mMn etwas definierter und besser spürbar werden lies.
So hatte ich für meine persönliche Motorik  das ungewollte Ausklicken zu nahezu 100% eliminiert. So Sachen wie Ausklicken bei Belastung-Entlastung-Belastung mit zwischendurch leichter Drehbewegung im Bein/Fuß (hatte ich mehrfach) kommen bei dem System nicht mehr vor.


----------



## sirios (4. Februar 2012)

Servus!

Nachdem ich meinen Monarch wegen Dichtigkeitsproblemen (hat den Druck nicht mehr gehalten) zu Canyon geschickt hab hat mir gestern der DHL Mann ein Paket zurückgebracht. Und was war drin? Ein nagelneuer Monarch mit neuem Nadellager und neuem Bolzen ! Natürlich hab ich nicht mit einem Austausch gerechnet und daher vergessen die Gummiringe vom Tuningkit  zu entfernen, ich Trottel . Gut dass ich noch Reserve habe .

Auf jeden Fall mal Danke Canyon für den Service (auch wenn ich 3 Wochen ohne auskommen musste )


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Natürlich hab ich nicht mit einem Austausch gerechnet und daher vergessen die Gummiringe vom Tuningkit  zu entfernen, ich Trottel . Gut dass ich noch Reserve habe .


Haha, genau daran hab ich sofort gedacht, wie ich "eingeschickt" gelesen habe  Na zum Glück hattest du noch welche übrig...!

Der Monarch scheint ja echt ein Dauerpatient in Sachen Undichtigkeiten zu sein  der ist vor Jahren in den Torque ES Modellen andauernd ausgefallen. Die Ausfälle, wo bei einigen Usern direkt nach einigen Metern die Dämpfer schon gesifft oder Luft verloren haben waren auch alles Monarch, richtig? Oder hatte jemand mit dem RP23 ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (6. Februar 2012)

Naja ich kann eigentlich nicht klagen. Das Teil war während der Saison sehr zuverlässig und hat sich dann eben danach verabschiedet . Wenn der  jetzt aber direkt nach 5 m im Wald anfängt zu siffen wäre das schon echt ärgerlich.

Hab letzte Woche meinen Sommerurlaub in Saalbach gebucht. Falls der Monarch vorher Zicken macht tausche ich den direkt gegen nen Vivid Coil aus, dann ist Ruhe . Aber wir wollen ja den Teufel mal nicht an die Wand malen, bisher lief er ja sehr gut.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte nur irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die Monarch eine deutlich höhere Ausfallrate haben als andere Dämpfer, deshalb die Frage. Der RP23 im Bike meiner Freundin läuft auch seit 3 Saisons ohne Service etc. und arbeitet einwandfrei.
Schön, dass dein Monarch wenigstens so sozial war, in der Off-Season die Grätsche zu machen 

Vivid im Strive klingt SEHR lecker! Falls es so weit kommt (was ich dir natürlich nicht wünschen will), bin ich gespannt, ob der auch rein passt...


----------



## sirios (6. Februar 2012)

Denkst Du, dass der Vivid auch zusammen mit meiner Lyrik 2step Air harmonieren würde? Oder sollte ich dann auch da besser den Coil Umbau in Erwägung ziehen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2012)

Ohje, das ist eine schwere Frage, ist halt auch alles Geschmacksache...! Empfindest du momentan das Fahrwerk als ausgewogen? Falls ja, könnte nach dem Umstieg natürlich das Heck der Front die Show stehlen, gerade weil der Hinterbau mit einem Dämpfer, der ihm mehr Kontrolle bieten kann, sicher deutlich besser laufen wird. Ist aber auch immer die Frage, wie sensibel man bei solchen Sachen ist. Ich bin da schon jemand, der das Fahrwerk gerne so optimal wie möglich auf meine Wünsche anpasst und den es nervt, wenn etwas nicht so ist, wie es sein soll.

ICH bin ja sowieso generell der Meinung, dass sich ein Umbau von 2-Step auf U-Turn IMMER lohnt. Das Ansprechen ist besser, die Federwegsausnutzung ist linearer (kein Durchsacken im mittleren Federweg) und das Gewicht ist eh quasi identisch. Ich persönlich finde das oft bemängelte "nervige U-Turn-Gekurbel" absolut nicht störend, denn wenn die Spindel, in der sich der dünnere Teil der Feder bei der Verstellung dreht, gut gefettet ist, und man das Spring Sleeve verbaut hat, geht das ohne nennenswerten Widerstand. Ich fahre allerdings auch nur Touren, bei denen ich nicht alle paar hundert Meter die Gabel verstellen will, sondern mit längeren Anstiegen und Abfahrten am Stück. Absenken während der Fahrt ist kein Problem, aber ausfahren geht nicht gut im belasteten Zustand.

Also wenn du nicht öfters während dem Fahren die Gabel verstellst => U-Turn! Wenn du mit deiner 2-Step jetzt (sehr) zufrieden bist, lass sie so und spendiere ihr ggf. (wenn nicht schon geschehen) eine gute Portion gescheites Schmieröl.
BTW: wie der Vergleich im Falle einer Dual Position Air ausfällt, kann ich nicht 100%ig sagen, da ich nur die Solo Air kenne, allerdings funktioniert die DPA wohl ähnlich gut. Bei der hätte man halt einen mehr oder weniger nennenswerten Gewichtsvorteil, eine bessere Federungsperformance als bei der 2-Step, allerdings immer noch nicht auf Coil-Niveau, aber dafür nur noch 3cm Absenkung - im bei 160mm im Strive würde mir das reichen, bei 180mm im Torque wäre es mir zu wenig...

Wohnst du eigentlich weit "drinnen" im Saarland? Wenn nicht: vielleicht verschlägt es dich ja mal an den Haartrand, dort kannst du Gabel sowie Dämpfer mal testen  Ist zwar natürlich ein ganz anderes Rad, aber das generelle Feeling kommt ja schon rüber.


----------



## sirios (6. Februar 2012)

Also eventuell komm ich mal auf dein Angebot zurück falls Du den Har*z*rand meinst . Das ist jetzt nicht übertrieben weit weg. Ich spekulier ja drauf, dass Sportimport (wo meine Lyrik wegen 2-Step Problemem gerade ist) auf DPA geupgraded wird. Ich hatte die Gabel ja direkt am Anfang zerlegt und gescheit geschmiert. Da lief sie eigentlich ganz gut. Was mich halt genervt hat war die fehlerhafte Absenkung, die machte was sie wollte.  Ich seh mal wie die Gabel dann läuft. Eigentlich ist ja das Strive Fahrwerk für meinen Geschmack mit den RS Komponenten schon recht harmonisch und funktioniert auch mit dem richtigen Setup gut. Dennoch schwirrt mir die generelle Umrüstung auf Coil im Kopf rum....

Übrigens bin ICH auch jemand, den es nervt wenn nicht alles am optimum  funktioniert. Daher bin ich auch generell mit optimieren irgendwie nie fertig, es findet sich immer was neues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Danke für Deine Einschätzung!


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Also eventuell komm ich mal auf dein Angebot zurück falls Du den Har*z*rand meinst .


Upps, Tippfehler... ich meinte den Haar*dt*rand  (östlicher Rand des Pfälzerwald)




sirios schrieb:


> Ich spekulier ja drauf, dass Sportimport (wo meine Lyrik wegen 2-Step Problemem gerade ist) auf DPA geupgraded wird. Ich hatte die Gabel ja direkt am Anfang zerlegt und gescheit geschmiert. Da lief sie eigentlich ganz gut. Was mich halt genervt hat war die fehlerhafte Absenkung, die machte was sie wollte.  Ich seh mal wie die Gabel dann läuft. Eigentlich ist ja das Strive Fahrwerk für meinen Geschmack mit den RS Komponenten schon recht harmonisch und funktioniert auch mit dem richtigen Setup gut. Dennoch schwirrt mir die generelle Umrüstung auf Coil im Kopf rum....


Ich denke, nach dem was man hier schon so gelesen hat, hast du gute Chancen, dass sie dir die Gabel umrüsten.
Für das Strive ist das Fahrwerk meiner Meinung nach so auch echt ok. Es ist ja eher ein tourenorientiertes Bike, bei dem das Augenmerk mehr in Richtung AllMountain geht, als auf ein sattes, fluffiges Fahrwerk mit DH-Charakter. Aber ich kann deine Gedanken gut nachvollziehen... das Bessere ist nun mal leider der Feind des Guten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (6. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ du als RS begeisterter.. was hällst du vom fox fahrwerk?


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2012)

Ich bin das Strive noch nicht mit Fox Fahrwerk gefahren... aber meine generelle Meinung zu Fox basierend auf sehr umfangreichen Erfahrungen: Float RP23 = top (für einen einfach aufgebauten Luftdämpfer), alles wo Talas drauf steht = reden wir nicht drüber...!  Ist halt Geschmacksache und für meinen Geschmack passt das einfach gar nicht. Ist bei mir aber auch sicher keine objektive Einschätzung, da ich im Gabel-Bereich ALLES einer Fox vorziehen würde, außer vielleicht eine RST oder Magura. Bei den Dämpfern siehts ein wenig anders aus.


----------



## rebirth (6. Februar 2012)

Hmm, und was macht ne talas so schlecht?


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2012)

1. Luftgabel
2. von dieser Gattung nicht gerade die fluffigste

Anders herum gesehen: Es gibt eben kaum eine andere Gabel, die nicht das meiste oder gar alles besser kann als eine Talas...

Aber mit dem Zauberwort "Schmierung" und guter Abstimmung kriegt man die auch zum funktionieren, keine Angst


----------



## swoosh999 (7. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hmm, und was macht ne talas so schlecht?



talas gegen lyrik am strive getauscht, talas gegen float am nerve getauscht !
es liegen, und das sage ich nicht übertrieben, welten dazwischen !

so aber nun ist schluss mit testrunde, draußen ist es schweinekalt !!


----------



## sirios (7. Februar 2012)

Na da bin ich doch froh ein 2011er Strive 7.0 zu haben das auch noch hübscher ist als das aktuelle   (hängt natürlich auch vom Betrachter ab)!


----------



## rebirth (7. Februar 2012)

Ich "kann" ja echt nicht 3500 euro für mein bike ausgeben und dann noch gabel/dämpfer tauschen. Echt zum kotzen irgendwie..


----------



## swoosh999 (7. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich "kann" ja echt nicht 3500 euro für mein bike ausgeben und dann noch gabel/dämpfer tauschen. Echt zum kotzen irgendwie..



also wenn du dich nicht gerade dumm anstellst geht der tausch was die gabel betrifft 1:1 auf, wohl möglich sogar mit etwas gewinn.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> talas gegen lyrik am strive getauscht, talas gegen float am nerve getauscht !
> es liegen, und das sage ich nicht übertrieben, welten dazwischen !


Richtig. Eine Float ist auch echt eine ganz andere Hausnummer als eine Talas, das stimmt. (nur nochmal fürs Protokoll: ich bin kein kategorischer Fox-Hasser! )




sirios schrieb:


> Na da bin ich doch froh ein 2011er Strive 7.0 zu haben


 Ich finde es echt schade, dass Canyon so kompromisslos auf das OEM-Dumping von Fox anspringt. Ein weiterer Punkt (neben z. B. der Sache mit den Stahl-Ritzeln auf Alu-Freiläufen) an dem man mMn sieht, dass die Bikes von BWLern und nicht (nur) von Bike-Technikern zusammengestellt werden  Mit Dämpfern von RS oder Manitou und Gabeln von RS oder MZ wären die Bikes um einiges attraktiver (und besser!) und die Produktpalette würde auch nicht so nach eben diesem Fox-OEM-Einheitsbrei stinken...




rebirth schrieb:


> Ich "kann" ja echt nicht 3500 euro für mein bike ausgeben und dann noch gabel/dämpfer tauschen. Echt zum kotzen irgendwie..


swoosh999 hat absolut Recht! Sehr viele glauben immernoch, dass "teuer im Aftermarket" = "gut" bedeutet und kaufen den Fox Kram wie geschnitten Brot. Ich habe das damals genauso gemacht und die finanzielle Abschlussbilanz bestätigt, dass das eine SEHR gute Wahl war - ganz von den funktionellen Vorteilen abgesehen  Wenn du nicht gerade total schraub-faul oder -unfähig bist, ist das doch absolut kein Problem. Ich schraube gerne an Bikes, daher ist das für mich absolut gar kein Hindernis.
BTW: ich bin eh der Meinung, wer nicht schrauben kann oder will ist bei Canyon relativ schlecht beraten...


----------



## speichenquaeler (7. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> BTW: ich bin eh der Meinung, wer nicht schrauben kann oder will ist bei Canyon relativ schlecht beraten...


 
Ich denke wer eine Gabel tauschen kann, sollte sich noch nicht "Könner des Schraubens" bezeichnen.

Eine Gabel zu tauschen ist in etwa so schwierig und langwierig wie eine Glühbirne tauschen. 

Ich werde ab KW14 auch umrüsten...und zwar blind...ohne Erfahrungswerte...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (7. Februar 2012)

bekommt euch mal wieder ein und macht den foxkrempel nicht madiger als er ist. das rock shox elemente besser ansprechen ist unumstritten, aber bei denen ist auch nicht alles gold was glänzt.


----------



## speichenquaeler (7. Februar 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> bekommt euch mal wieder ein und macht den foxkrempel nicht madiger als er ist. das rock shox elemente besser ansprechen ist unumstritten, aber bei denen ist auch nicht alles gold was glänzt.


 
In einer der letzten Schundblätter für Wintersehnsucht war ein AM/Enduro-Gabel-Test. Ich wiederhole ausdrücklich NICHT subjektive Meinungen von sehr sehr sehr sehr unabhängigen Testern.

Allerdings konnte man an der Kennlinie des deutlich flacheren linearen Bereich der Lyrik sehen, dass sie dazu neigt schneller (bei 25% SAG) durch den vorhandenen Federweg zu marschieren. Gewichtsbelastung hab ich jetzt nicht parat, kann ich aber nachschauen.

Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, hängt neben persönlichen Vorlieben an Vorlast über Fahrergewicht.

Beste Grüße


----------



## rebirth (7. Februar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Vorlast über Fahrergewicht



Könntest das evtl mal genauer erklären?


----------



## speichenquaeler (7. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Könntest das evtl mal genauer erklären?


 
Vorlast ist durch dein Gewicht und die des Rades verursacht und resultiert in einem in den (negativen) Federweg sinkenden Effekt. 

Je nach Vorlast musst du über Kammerdruck bei Luftfederung bzw. Vorspannung bei mechanischen Federbauelementen dann das Einsinken in den Federweg auf (pauschal empfohlene) 25% SAG einregulieren.

Das Ansprechverhalten einer Luftfederung wird mit steigendem Kammerdruck schlechter. Das Losbrechmoment steigt. Wird es durch eine Anregung überschritten so taucht die Gabel ruckartiger in den Federweg. Die Federrate sollte hiervon theoretisch nicht beeinfluust werden...praktisch glaube ich das nicht. Ich vermute eine leichte Zunahme der Federrate..also mit höhrer Vorlast ein tendenzielles Verhärten der Federung. Vielleicht kann hier mal ein Gabelspezi eine Aussage dazu machen.

Auch galube ich vermuten zu dürfen, dass die Dämpfungseigenschaften nicht völlig unabhängig von der Vorlast ist.

Hierüber machen aber die Tests keine Aussagen...man macht lieber Aussagen wie fluffig oder indirekt.

Unbestritten ist aber die Mehrheitsmeinung, die RS Lyrik spreche besser an...

...oder soll Ich den Artikel scannen...ok?


----------



## rebirth (7. Februar 2012)

ok  thx!


----------



## Wobbi (7. Februar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ich scanne den Artikel...ok?


----------



## T!ll (7. Februar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Unbestritten ist aber die Mehrheitsmeinung, die RS Lyrik spreche besser an...



aber auch nur die Coil, 2step nimmt sich mit der Talas nicht viel.

Finds schade, dass die Hersteller die Bikes fast ausschließlich mit absenkbaren Gabeln ausstatten, anstatt mit unkomplizierten, viel besser funktionierenden Coil-Modellen.

Vor allem braucht man die Absenkung bei einer ausgewogenen Geo eigentlich auch nicht (außer in der BIKE-Punktetabelle).


----------



## Wobbi (7. Februar 2012)

finde schon, dass man zwischen der 2-step und der talas nen deutlichen unterschied spürt.


----------



## rebirth (7. Februar 2012)

tach. also ich habe die originale RST luftgabel von meinem Bike am start.. da is ne talas aber schon eine verbesserung, richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ich denke wer eine Gabel tauschen kann, sollte sich noch nicht "Könner des Schraubens" bezeichnen.
> 
> Eine Gabel zu tauschen ist in etwa so schwierig und langwierig wie eine Glühbirne tauschen.


Oh oh, mit so Aussagen wäre ich SEHR vorsichtig! Du hast anscheinend keine Ahnung, wie viele Leute schlicht und einfach zu doof sind, das Lagerspiel am Steuersatz richtig einzustellen. Bei einem Rahmen mit vollintegriertem unteren Lager kann sowas RICHTIG böse (teuer) enden...!
Aber natürlich ist jemand der ne Gabel tauschen kann nicht zwingend ein versierter Schrauber, aber das tut ja auch überhaupt nichts zur Sache.




Wobbi schrieb:


> bekommt euch mal wieder ein und macht den foxkrempel nicht madiger als er ist. das rock shox elemente besser ansprechen ist unumstritten, aber bei denen ist auch nicht alles gold was glänzt.


Behauptet ja auch keiner  Aber *ausschließlich* Talas-Gabeln zu verbauen finde ich, auch hinsichtlich Unterscheidung der einzelnen Modelle, schon etwas arm. Beim Dämpfer fast das Gleiche. Und halt ausgerechnet ne Talas  Zur Abwechslung wenigstens mal eine Float wäre doch sicher drin gewesen.




T!ll schrieb:


> aber auch nur die Coil, 2step nimmt sich mit der Talas nicht viel.


Bei den alten (bis 2009) mag das zutreffen, aber die neueren 2-Steps gehen schon recht ordentlich, jedenfalls lange nicht so quarkig wie eine Talas...




T!ll schrieb:


> Finds schade, dass die Hersteller die Bikes fast ausschließlich mit absenkbaren Gabeln ausstatten, anstatt mit unkomplizierten, viel besser funktionierenden Coil-Modellen.


Wann hat endlich auch noch der Letzte kapiert, dass sich diese beiden Sachen nicht ausschließen müssen? 




T!ll schrieb:


> Vor allem braucht man die Absenkung bei einer ausgewogenen Geo eigentlich auch nicht (außer in der BIKE-Punktetabelle).


Da ist schon etwas dran, habe ich an meinem Tourenrad auch nicht und komme gut damit zurecht.
Das mit der Punktetabelle ist wie bei ADAC und Konsorten - Autos werden danach bewertet, wie viele Ablagefächer und Cupholder sie haben  ...gewisse Parallelen zum Strive sind nicht ganz zufällig und als zynische Kritik am Design gedacht


----------



## sirios (8. Februar 2012)

Servus!

Eben ist meine Lyrik zu Hause angekommen aber leider sitze ich im Büro...! Laut dem Lieferschein wurde aber auf DPA geupgraded D) und auch die Misson Control DH wurde getauscht (keinen Schimmer warum!). Im Prinzip hab ich dann eine 2012er Gabel im 2011er Casting, hehe. Ich glaub ich muss mir für am Freitag Urlaub nehmen, irgendwie bin ich hier grad ganz unruhig und würde gerne direkt in den Wald !


----------



## Kizou (8. Februar 2012)

@smubob :

Aus Interesse.....da ich sehe, dass Du Dich in verschiedenen threads über`s Strive auslässt, würde mich mal interessieren, ob Du auch schonmal eins gefahren bist ?

Gruss


----------



## speichenquaeler (8. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich glaub ich muss mir für am Freitag Urlaub nehmen, irgendwie bin ich hier grad ganz unruhig und würde gerne direkt in den Wald !


 
ohjee...dieses Gefühl ist eklig..."könnten" aber nicht "Können"...

Das Wochenende steht ja kurz bevor!! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Laut dem Lieferschein wurde aber auf DPA geupgraded D)


Na dann bin ich mal gesopannt, was du berichtest 




Kizou schrieb:


> @smubob :
> 
> Aus Interesse.....da ich sehe, dass Du Dich in verschiedenen threads über`s Strive auslässt, würde mich mal interessieren, ob Du auch schonmal eins gefahren bist ?


Ja, natürlich! Ein Kumpel hat ein 7.0 seit den ersten Tagen. Ich bin es noch nicht in grobem Geläuf gefahren und habe keine größeren Sprünge getestet, aber was das angeht, verlasse ich mich auf das was mein Kumpel dazu sagt (wir liegen in Sachen Gewicht/Körpergröße/Fahrstil sehr nah beieinander)  Wir haben auch das komplette Fahrwerks-Setup zusammen rausgefahren (1 Tag Flowtrail Stromberg) und ich bin generell sowas wie sein "Tech-Support"


----------



## Kizou (8. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich mal gesopannt, was du berichtest
> 
> 
> Ja, natürlich! Ein Kumpel hat ein 7.0 seit den ersten Tagen. Ich bin es noch nicht in grobem Geläuf gefahren und habe keine größeren Sprünge getestet, aber was das angeht, verlasse ich mich auf das was mein Kumpel dazu sagt (wir liegen in Sachen Gewicht/Körpergröße/Fahrstil sehr nah beieinander)  Wir haben auch das komplette Fahrwerks-Setup zusammen rausgefahren (1 Tag Flowtrail Stromberg) und ich bin generell sowas wie sein "Tech-Support"



....und, wie hat es sich im FS angestellt.
Dort würde ich auch im Frühjahr aufschlagen.
Fragt sich nur ob mit Vertride oder Strive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> ....und, wie hat es sich im FS angestellt.
> Dort würde ich auch im Frühjahr aufschlagen.
> Fragt sich nur ob mit Vertride oder Strive.


Sehr gut! Die wendige Geometrie und das geringe Gewicht kann man auf dem Flowtrail voll ausreizen. Nur haben wir schnell festgestellt, dass der Hinterbau selbst bei den Landungen der kleinen Sprünge schnell massiv durchgerauscht ist - damals gab es ja noch keine Erfahrungsberichte zum Hinterbau. Dort haben wir aber auch direkt festgestellt, dass der mit extrem wenig Sag trotzdem noch überraschend gut anspricht.
Hmm, Vertride oder Strive schenkt sich auf dem Flowtrail kaum was. Ich bin den schon mehrfach mit Enduro/AM-Hardtail wie auch mit meinem Torque FR gefahren und mir macht es mit beiden Spaß, haben beide ihre Vorteile auf der Strecke. Mit dem Hardtail lasse ich z. B. den recht stumpfen Drop aus, habe aber Vorteile beim Beschleunigen - der Trail ist ja relativ flach. Wenn du sprungtechnisch fit bist und dich der No Jokes Trail (der gerade im Bau ist) interessiert, solltest du eher das Torque nehmen.


----------



## T!ll (8. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wann hat endlich auch noch der Letzte kapiert, dass sich diese beiden Sachen nicht ausschließen müssen?



Hätte LUFTgabeln schreiben sollen 

Aber die Absenkung braucht bei nem modernen Enduro eh kein Mensch


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hätte LUFTgabeln schreiben sollen
> 
> Aber die Absenkung braucht bei nem modernen Enduro eh kein Mensch


Ok, dann verstehen wir uns


----------



## Kizou (8. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Die wendige Geometrie und das geringe Gewicht kann man auf dem Flowtrail voll ausreizen. Nur haben wir schnell festgestellt, dass der Hinterbau selbst bei den Landungen der kleinen Sprünge schnell massiv durchgerauscht ist - damals gab es ja noch keine Erfahrungsberichte zum Hinterbau. Dort haben wir aber auch direkt festgestellt, dass der mit extrem wenig Sag trotzdem noch überraschend gut anspricht.
> Hmm, Vertride oder Strive schenkt sich auf dem Flowtrail kaum was. Ich bin den schon mehrfach mit Enduro/AM-Hardtail wie auch mit meinem Torque FR gefahren und mir macht es mit beiden Spaß, haben beide ihre Vorteile auf der Strecke. Mit dem Hardtail lasse ich z. B. den recht stumpfen Drop aus, habe aber Vorteile beim Beschleunigen - der Trail ist ja relativ flach. Wenn du sprungtechnisch fit bist und dich der No Jokes Trail (der gerade im Bau ist) interessiert, solltest du eher das Torque nehmen.


Bist schonmal im BP in Winterberg mit dem Strive gewesen ?
Mich würde mal interessieren, wo dort die Grenzen sind.


----------



## rebirth (8. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ Was hälst du von dem Fox DHX RC4? Oder "gefallen" dir nur die Luftmodelle nicht?


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2012)

Werd ende der Woche eine neue Gabel (BOS Deville 170) verbauen, bin schon mal gespannt, hab bis jetzt nur gutes gelesen und gehört. Hatte bis jetzt eine Talas 180 und eine Van 180 drin. Van war geil, mit der Talas bin ich zum Schluß aber auch klargekommen man muss das Bike nur immer nach dem fahren über Nacht auf den Kopf stellen. Das Ansprechverhalten hat sich dadurch spürbar verbessert.
Von der BOS verspreche ich mir endlich unter 14 KG bei 100% Belastbarkeit (Vertriding keine Sprünge)
Mit dem "durchrauschen" des Hinterbaus komme ich bei meiner Nutzung des Strives gut klar. Nur die Tretlagerhöhe dürfte ruhig 360mm betragen bei Querungen oder Bergauftreten, bei wurzeligen Wegen, wird es manchmal brenzlig da die Treter den Boden (Wurzel, Stein) berühren.


----------



## Kizou (8. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd ende der Woche eine neue Gabel (BOS Deville 170) verbauen, bin schon mal gespannt, hab bis jetzt nur gutes gelesen und gehört. Hatte bis jetzt eine Talas 180 und eine Van 180 drin. Van war geil, mit der Talas bin ich zum Schluß aber auch klargekommen man muss das Bike nur immer nach dem fahren über Nacht auf den Kopf stellen. Das Ansprechverhalten hat sich dadurch spürbar verbessert.
> Von der BOS verspreche ich mir endlich unter 14 KG bei 100% Belastbarkeit (Vertriding keine Sprünge)
> Mit dem "durchrauschen" des Hinterbaus komme ich bei meiner Nutzung des Strives gut klar. Nur die Tretlagerhöhe dürfte ruhig 360mm betragen bei Querungen oder Bergauftreten, bei wurzeligen Wegen, wird es manchmal brenzlig da die Treter den Boden (Wurzel, Stein) berühren.



Bist Du schon mal mit dem Strive vertriden gewesen ?


----------



## schwed1 (8. Februar 2012)

mit der Talas bin ich zum Schluß aber auch klargekommen man muss das Bike nur immer nach dem fahren über Nacht auf den Kopf stellen. 

Servus,

wenn man das Bike auf den Kopf stellt, besteht da nicht die Gefahr, dass das Bremssytem Luft aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter zieht. Gibt es da keine andere Möglichkeit, wie mit einer Spritze Gabelöl zwischen Tauch- und Standrohr einzuspritzen. Hab ich mal gelesen, aber noch nie probiert.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Bist Du schon mal mit dem Strive vertriden gewesen ?




Ja eine Saison 2011.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Bist schonmal im BP in Winterberg mit dem Strive gewesen ?
> Mich würde mal interessieren, wo dort die Grenzen sind.


Nope.
Warst du schon mal in einem Bikepark? Wenn nein, ist Winterberg genau das Richtige zum anfangen. Dort ist alles recht leicht zu fahren, nur einige Sprünge und vor allem die Northshore-Sachen haben es zum Teil in sich, aber da rollt man nicht aus Versehen drauf  Das Strive überforderst du da selbst auf der DH Strecke nicht, wenn du nicht gerade die Drops in Schrittgeschwindigkeit runter plumpst. Dort kann man eigentlich alles prima mit einem soliden Hardtail fahren, auch die DH. Die meisten Sprünge in Winterberg haben keine stumpfen Landungen, da haut man dann auch den Strive Hinterbau nicht so schnell durch.
Wo schon eher Grenzen sind, ist bei richtig ruppigem Geläuf, vor allem, wenn man versucht etwas zügig zu fahren. Da liegt das Strive einfach lange nicht so satt wie eher FR-orientierte Bikes mit selbem Federweg, die man aber mit mehr Sag fahren kann. Wir waren im Sommer in der Schweiz (Flims/Laax) und dort hat mein Strive fahrender Kumpel teilweise etwas gejammert - er war aber auch vorher ein Ironhorse 7point gewöhnt, das fuhr sich schon eher wie ein Mini-Downhiller.  Er meinte, es war alles gut machbar, man muss nur etwas langsamer machen und kann nicht einfach mal mit Speed in eine steinige Sektion rein rauschen.




rebirth schrieb:


> `Smubob´ Was hälst du von dem Fox DHX RC4? Oder "gefallen" dir nur die Luftmodelle nicht?


Den RC4 bin ich selbst noch nicht gefahren, der geht aber den Aussagen einiger Kumpels auf deren technische Meinung ich blind vertrauen würde recht gut. Die (alten) DHX 3/4/5 Coil fand ich auch nicht besonders toll, fast so quarkig wie der DHX Air 




RolandMC schrieb:


> man muss das Bike nur immer nach dem fahren über Nacht auf den Kopf stellen. Das Ansprechverhalten hat sich dadurch spürbar verbessert.


VOR dem Fahren auf den Kopf stellen macht mehr Sinn 




schwed1 schrieb:


> wenn man das Bike auf den Kopf stellt, besteht da nicht die Gefahr, dass das Bremssytem Luft aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter zieht. Gibt es da keine andere Möglichkeit, wie mit einer Spritze Gabelöl zwischen Tauch- und Standrohr einzuspritzen. Hab ich mal gelesen, aber noch nie probiert.


Kommt drauf an, manche Bremsen sind da sensibler als andere. Aber wenn eine Bremse PERFEKT entlüftet ist, kann da eigentlich eh nix passieren. Ich stelle meine Bikes immer alle auf dem Kopf für Reifenwechsel etc. und hatte nie solche Probleme, ob es an den Hopes liegt? Wer weiß...! Was auf jeden Fall hilft: Die Bremsgriffe mit Einmachgummis im gezogenen Zustand fixieren, dann sind AGB und restlicher Bremskreislauf getrennt und du bist absolut safe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2012)

schwed1 schrieb:


> mit der Talas bin ich zum Schluß aber auch klargekommen man muss das Bike nur immer nach dem fahren über Nacht auf den Kopf stellen.
> 
> Servus,
> 
> ...



Doch bei schlecht entlüfteten Bremsen besteht die Gefahr auf alle Fälle. Bei meinen Avid CR hatte ich Gottseidank keine Probleme. Mit einer Spritze Gabelöl in die Schaumringe o. ä. zu spritzen habe ich auch schon des öftern gemacht geht auch, aber auf den Kopf stellen geht schneller.


----------



## Kizou (8. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja eine Saison 2011.



.....und ?


----------



## Kizou (8. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nope.
> Warst du schon mal in einem Bikepark? Wenn nein, ist Winterberg genau das Richtige zum anfangen. Dort ist alles recht leicht zu fahren, nur einige Sprünge und vor allem die Northshore-Sachen haben es zum Teil in sich, aber da rollt man nicht aus Versehen drauf  Das Strive überforderst du da selbst auf der DH Strecke nicht, wenn du nicht gerade die Drops in Schrittgeschwindigkeit runter plumpst. Dort kann man eigentlich alles prima mit einem soliden Hardtail fahren, auch die DH. Die meisten Sprünge in Winterberg haben keine stumpfen Landungen, da haut man dann auch den Strive Hinterbau nicht so schnell durch.
> Wo schon eher Grenzen sind, ist bei richtig ruppigem Geläuf, vor allem, wenn man versucht etwas zügig zu fahren. Da liegt das Strive einfach lange nicht so satt wie eher FR-orientierte Bikes mit selbem Federweg, die man aber mit mehr Sag fahren kann. Wir waren im Sommer in der Schweiz (Flims/Laax) und dort hat mein Strive fahrender Kumpel teilweise etwas gejammert - er war aber auch vorher ein Ironhorse 7point gewöhnt, das fuhr sich schon eher wie ein Mini-Downhiller.  Er meinte, es war alles gut machbar, man muss nur etwas langsamer machen und kann nicht einfach mal mit Speed in eine steinige Sektion rein rauschen.
> 
> ...



in Winterberg bin ich mit meinem Square gewesen und sehr gut klar gekommen.
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie man mit dem Strive auf der DH-Strecke und der neuen Endurostrecke klar kommt.

Dieses Jahr gehts in es mal wieder in die Dolomiten und zum ersten Mal nach Fassa bike.


----------



## swoosh999 (8. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd ende der Woche eine neue Gabel (BOS Deville 170) verbauen, bin schon mal gespannt, hab bis jetzt nur gutes gelesen und gehört. Hatte bis jetzt eine Talas 180 und eine Van 180 drin.



bin ja schon gespannt wann du die BOS wieder rausschmeißt und ne lyrik reinhaust


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> bin ja schon gespannt wann du die BOS wieder rausschmeißt und ne lyrik reinhaust



Das will ich nicht auschliessen
Ich war mit meinen u-Turns eigentlich auch immer zufrieden.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> .....und ?



Und Du fragtest ob ich schon mal vertriden war.
Und ich schrieb ja eine Saison.


----------



## sirios (8. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend!

Nachdem ich nun endlich zu Hause bin hab mir mal die Lyrik genauer angesehen:





anstatt 160 hat die gute nun etwas über 180 mm. Laut Lieferschein von sportimport wurde eine DPA Einheit mit 180 mm verbaut. Nun Frage ich mich ob es durch den entstehenden "längeren Hebel" zu Problemen am Rahmen führen kann? 

@RolandMC: wie waren Deine Erfahrungen mit der 180er Gabel in Bezug auf Geometrie und Tauglichkeit bergauf? Gabs Probleme? Keine Ermüdungen am Rahmen bisher?

ich würde die Gabel nur ungern wieder zurückschicken, deshalb denke ich dass ich sie mal so verbaue und mal Teste


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2012)

Die van 180 war nicht absenkbar, ich hatte bei uns (fränkische Schweiz Mittelgebirge ) keine Probleme bergauf. In den Bergen bei langen Auffahrten habe ich sie mit einem Spanngurt auf 140 mm runtergezogen. Der Rahmen ist ja für Bikeparkbesuche freigegeben dann wird er das Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel auch aushalten. Ich habe auf jeden Fall keine Angst vor einem Bruch.


----------



## sirios (8. Februar 2012)

Hm...ich denke du hast Recht. Wenn der Rahmen das nicht verkraftet dann taugt die Kiste auch nix ! Bau mal morgen alles wieder zusammen und dann versuch ich mal am Wochenende ein wenig Zeit zum testen zu finden. Dank dir für deine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (8. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und Du fragtest ob ich schon mal vertriden war.
> Und ich schrieb ja eine Saison.



Wie hat sich das strive angestellt?


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> in Winterberg bin ich mit meinem Square gewesen und sehr gut klar gekommen.
> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie man mit dem Strive auf der DH-Strecke und der neuen Endurostrecke klar kommt.


Die DH ist ja ansich nicht hart und man kann alles auch "gemäßigt" fahren, es gibt nirgends do-or-die Linien, die man nicht umfahren kann. Da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Ein Kumpel mit seinem Nerve ES (Vorgänger des AM) ist da letztes Jahr auch mit mir runter.
Die neue Strecke ("Singletrail") hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit Enduro zu tun... die ist eher anspruchsvoller als die DH! Im Trockenen gehts, aber bei Nässe ist die teilweise ziemlich tricky, weil eng, rutschig und stellenweise echt steil. Aber gerade da ist man mit dem wendigen Strive gut dran, manche Downhiller mit langem Radstand sind da recht schwer durch zu zirkeln.




sirios schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun endlich zu Hause bin hab mir mal die Lyrik genauer angesehen:
> 
> [bild]
> 
> anstatt 160 hat die gute nun etwas über 180 mm. Laut Lieferschein von sportimport wurde eine DPA Einheit mit 180 mm verbaut.


Oh nein, was Idioten!  Es wird dir zwar gar nicht gefallen, aber die Gabel kannst/solltest du so auf keinen Fall fahren!!! Die Tauchrohre der 160er und 170er Lyriks ab Modelljahr 2010 sind nur bis max. 170mm Federweg zugelassen (kann man in der RS Sparepartlist nachlesen) und das hat auch seinen Grund: bei diesen sitzen die unteren Laufbuchsen 3cm tiefer als bei den alten, das bringt zwar einerseits Stabilität durch die breitere Abstützung der Standrohre, sorgt aber auch dafür, dass schon relativ knapp über 170mm die Standrohre keine Überschneidung mehr mit den unteren Buchsen haben... ich denke mehr muss ich nicht sagen?  Dass Sportimport soetwas macht ist einerseits absolut typisch für diesen jämmerlichen Saftladen, andererseits ist es nicht nur erbärmlich für einen offiziellen RS-Servicepartner und Importeur, es ist auch noch gefährlich! Du solltest das auf jeden Fall reklamieren und verlangen, dass dieser Fehler behoben wird.
PS: der Hub wird nur bis zur Oberkante der Staubabstreifer gemessen...!  Dürfte also ziemlich genau 180 betragen.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Wie hat sich das strive angestellt?



Jetzt Das Stive hat sich so gut angestellt wie es der Fahrer bewegt. Von seinen Geometriewinkeln ist es für die langsame Bergabfahrt wie geschaffen, es braucht sich bis auf die geringere Bodenfreiheit vor keinem anderen Bike in dieser Kategorie verstecken.
ich hoffe die Bilder stossen keinem Sauer auf ich will nur den Einsatz meines Strives zeigen


----------



## sirios (8. Februar 2012)

Und ich dachte dass ich am we mal ne Runde durch den Wald drehen kann.... Das verhagelt mir nun grad echt ein wenig die Laune. Ich schreib da mal morgen ne Mail hin und dann geht die Gabel wieder auf die Reise, leider!!!! Dank die für die wichtige Info!

Dieses Videoeine bekannte saarländischen Schauspielers  beschreibt ganz gut meine momentane Stimmung: http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...4uGcDA&usg=AFQjCNEFZF_QEhAh_AG7vxgSR2tyzefPYw


----------



## Kizou (8. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Jetzt Das Stive hat sich so gut angestellt wie es der Fahrer bewegt. Von seinen Geometriewinkeln ist es für die langsame Bergabfahrt wie geschaffen, es braucht sich bis auf die geringere Bodenfreiheit vor keinem anderen Bike in dieser Kategorie verstecken.



Also ist es das eigentliche " Vertride " 

Was meinst du zur etwas flotteren Gangart?
Macht da der Hinterbau wirklich Probleme?
Ein Mitarbeiter meinte, dass sie das wegsacken durch einen bestimmten tune in den Griff bekommen hätten.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2012)

Ich finde den Hinterbau gut. Da er in steilen Sachen eh nicht belastet wird ist es für mich ja ehr gut das er viel Federweg braucht. Bergauf ist der Hinterbau durch den Dämpfer sehr ruhig also wipparm.
Zur schnelleren Gangart und Sprüngen o.ä. kann ich mangelns Erfahrung keine Auskunft geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiero (8. Februar 2012)

@RolandMC: Endlich noch Einer der denkt wie ich! Und das ist genau der richtige Einsatz fürs Strive!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Und ich dachte dass ich am we mal ne Runde durch den Wald drehen kann.... Das verhagelt mir nun grad echt ein wenig die Laune. Ich schreib da mal morgen ne Mail hin und dann geht die Gabel wieder auf die Reise, leider!!!! Dank die für die wichtige Info!


Tut mir echt leid für dich, zumal es so dermaßen unnötig ist  Aber besser so, als Buchsensalat in der Gabel.
Ruf lieber an, Mails dauern da gerne mal etwas länger...


----------



## Kizou (9. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß, das es blasphemie ist.....aber ist von euch schonmal jemand im Vergleich zum strive das nomad oder das claymore gefahren und kann vielleicht seinen Eindruck schildern?


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

Gegenfrage: was suchst du denn? 

Das Nomad hat einen deutlich potenteren Hinterbau, mit dem man es auch mal richtig scheppern lassen kann. Das stand bei mir mit auf der Liste, bei der am Ende das Torque gewann. Das Nomad ist eher ein kleiner, etwas zahmerer Freerider, während das Strive eher ein großes AllMountain ist. Wobei das Nomad durchaus auch gut zum Touren ist. Mir persönlich war es letztendlich zu viel Tour und zu wenig FR...

Claymore: keine Ahnung (igitt).


----------



## RolandMC (9. Februar 2012)

Hiero schrieb:


> @RolandMC: Endlich noch Einer der denkt wie ich! Und das ist genau der richtige Einsatz fürs Strive!!



Ich hab mir damals den Rahmen extra wegen den Geometriedaten gekauft, bis jetzt hab ich es nicht bereut. Ich kann mich nicht mal aufraffen ein anderes zu vergleichen. Bin eigentlich selten zufrieden aber toi toi toi im Moment ists meine Nummer 1.


----------



## Kizou (9. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: was suchst du denn?
> 
> Das Nomad hat einen deutlich potenteren Hinterbau, mit dem man es auch mal richtig scheppern lassen kann. Das stand bei mir mit auf der Liste, bei der am Ende das Torque gewann. Das Nomad ist eher ein kleiner, etwas zahmerer Freerider, während das Strive eher ein großes AllMountain ist. Wobei das Nomad durchaus auch gut zum Touren ist. Mir persönlich war es letztendlich zu viel Tour und zu wenig FR...
> 
> Claymore: keine Ahnung (igitt).


   War klar !

Das war eben mein Gedanke... Da ich 3 Wochen im Jahr in den Dolomiten unterwegs bin, war ich mir nicht sicher,ob das nomad wirklich auch Touren, bzw. Vertridefähig ist.


----------



## Wobbi (9. Februar 2012)

@roland

denke ähnlich! lediglich die geringe tretlagerhöhe nervt in manchen situationen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> War klar !
> 
> Das war eben mein Gedanke... Da ich 3 Wochen im Jahr in den Dolomiten unterwegs bin, war ich mir nicht sicher,ob das nomad wirklich auch Touren, bzw. Vertridefähig ist.


Was war klar? 
Also das Nomad hat jedenfalls schon mal ein höheres Tretlager (weil Roland das angesprochen hat) als das Strive, das ist auf knapp 36cm mit 160er Gabel.


----------



## Kizou (9. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was war klar?
> Also das Nomad hat jedenfalls schon mal ein höheres Tretlager (weil Roland das angesprochen hat) als das Strive, das ist auf knapp 36cm mit 160er Gabel.



Das " war ja klar " bezog sich aufs claymore.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Das " war ja klar " bezog sich aufs claymore.


Achso. Das ist aber auch bäh! Egal was für ein Aufkleber drauf ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolja_ (9. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Nachdem ich nun endlich zu Hause bin hab mir mal die Lyrik genauer angesehen:
> 
> ...


Oh, guter Input! Meinen Umbau hab ich gar nicht nachgemessen! Das hole ich aber heute Abend nach!

Edit : Bei sind es 160mm geblieben!


----------



## esprit70 (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche ein Strive Rahmen, sollte jemand mitbekommen das einer Verkauft wird (oder auch das Komplett Bike) wäre es nett sich bei mir zu melden ;-)


----------



## speichenquaeler (9. Februar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich suche ein Strive Rahmen, sollte jemand mitbekommen das einer Verkauft wird (oder auch das Komplett Bike) wäre es nett sich bei mir zu melden ;-)


 
  ...haste mal selbst in so angebotsstarken Plattformen wie Ebay nach einem Strive Rahmen unter "beendete Angebote" gesucht???

Da wirst Du schnell merken, dass es schwer wird selbst ein Komplettbike zu finden...

Beste Grüße...und viel Glück...


----------



## swoosh999 (9. Februar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich suche ein Strive Rahmen, sollte jemand mitbekommen das einer Verkauft wird (oder auch das Komplett Bike) wäre es nett sich bei mir zu melden ;-)



4t und du darfst dich glücklicher besitzer nennen


----------



## esprit70 (9. Februar 2012)

Sicherlich ist das nicht einfach ;-)  I

ch kann es ja einfach versuchen ;-)


----------



## RolandMC (9. Februar 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> @roland
> 
> denke ähnlich! lediglich die geringe tretlagerhöhe nervt in manchen situationen!



Auf einer Hangquerung hat es mich durch eine Wurzel mal richtig schön vom Weg gehebelt und durch Glück bin ich auf einem Stück gelandet wo ich mich festhalten konnte sonst wäre ich bestimmt 30m nach unten geschlittert. Seitdem verfolgt mich da die Angst.

p.s. Meine BOS steht neben mir noch schön verpackt Aber nicht mehr lange


----------



## Wobbi (9. Februar 2012)

habe eher das problem, dass mein bash regelmässig um vergebung bettelt, weil er wiedermal in einem kieselsteinchen eingeschlagen ist.^^

@esprit
wieviel geld willst du denn für ein komplettbike anlegen?


----------



## Hiero (9. Februar 2012)

@Wobbi: Hey, noch einer
@RolandMC: Genau, aber es gibt auch kaum etwas vergleichbares von den Geodaten!


----------



## sirios (10. Februar 2012)

So, bezüglich meiner Lyrik handelt es sich um ein bedauerliches Versehen seitens Sportimport. Die Gabel kann ich kostenfrei zurücksenden und sie wird dann passend umgerüstet .

@Smubob: Könnte ich die Gabel "gefahrlos" mit 170 mm fahren? Wenn ja werde das auf meine Wunschliste bei Sportimport schreiben, ich hab ja noch was gut bei denen . Dann lohnt sich der Aufwand auch . Wenn nicht wird halt wieder ne 160er draus!

Wenn ich das Teil wieder habe, dann wird mal ausgiebig getestet egal wie es draußen aussieht !

Mein Dank nochmal an Smubob, sonst wär ich wohl so durch die Gegend gefahren! Besonders an der Saarschleife (die Locals wissen was ich meine) hätte das böse enden können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (10. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> So, bezüglich meiner Lyrik handelt es sich um ein bedauerliches Versehen seitens Sportimport. Die Gabel kann ich kostenfrei zurücksenden und sie wird dann passend umgerüstet .
> 
> @Smubob: Könnte ich die Gabel "gefahrlos" mit 170 mm fahren? Wenn ja werde das auf meine Wunschliste bei Sportimport schreiben, ich hab ja noch was gut bei denen . Dann lohnt sich der Aufwand auch . Wenn nicht wird halt wieder ne 160er draus!
> 
> ...



Also, mir wurde seitens Canyon geschrieben :
Das Strive hat eine Freigabe, bis 170mm.


----------



## speichenquaeler (10. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Also, mir wurde seitens Canyon geschrieben :
> Das Strive hat eine Freigabe, bis 170mm.


 
Gibts Erfahrungen dazu? Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das zu unharmonischen Fahrwerksverhalten führt...müsste man mal die Kennlinien übereinander legen. Wenn der Hinterbau in die Progression geht die Gabel aber noch linear durch den Federweg marschiert...dann sollte das sich nicht so prikelnd anfühlen...gerade auch beim Ausfedern.

Die Geo dazu sollte jetzt nicht soooo leiden...

Einfach mal ausprobieren...

Beste Grüße


----------



## swoosh999 (10. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Also, mir wurde seitens Canyon geschrieben :
> Das Strive hat eine Freigabe, bis 170mm.



darüber scheiden sich die geister:

1.mail:

Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 15. Dezember 2011, bezüglich der Gabeleinbaulänge.

Bei dem von uns angegebene Wert von 548mm handelt es sich um die maximale Einbaulänge. Sicherlich ist es auch möglich längere Gabeln zu verbauen. Hier wird der Lenkwinkel allerdings flacher und das Fahrverhalten unruhiger. Desweiteren kann bei eventuellen Schäden am Rad keine Garantie übernommen werden.

2.mail:
Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 24 November 2011, bezüglich eines Gabeltausches.

Die Einbaulönge der Gabel beträgt 548mm (+/-1cm).
Möglich wäre dann auch eine Gabel mit 170mm Federweg.

Bedeutet für mich, die linke Hand weiß bei denen nicht was die Rechte macht.

Ich fahre die Lyrik trotzdem mit 170mm


----------



## Kizou (10. Februar 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> darüber scheiden sich die geister:
> 
> 1.mail:
> 
> ...




Meine Info bekam ich via Facebook/Canyon /Pinnwand/


----------



## Kizou (10. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Auf einer Hangquerung hat es mich durch eine Wurzel mal richtig schön vom Weg gehebelt und durch Glück bin ich auf einem Stück gelandet wo ich mich festhalten konnte sonst wäre ich bestimmt 30m nach unten geschlittert. Seitdem verfolgt mich da die Angst.
> 
> p.s. Meine BOS steht neben mir noch schön verpackt Aber nicht mehr lange



Nachdem ich von Canyon Post bekommen habe, dass die Geschichte mit dem durchsackendem Dämpfer wohl passe sei, bekomme ich nun schon wieder Bauchgegrumml.

Mein Square hat, trotz Hammerschmidt auch des öfteren aufgesetzt und mich einmal böse ausgehebelt.
Das soll nun auch beim Strive ein Thema sein ?!


----------



## sirios (10. Februar 2012)

immer ruhig! das ist halb so wild, ich hab bisher noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit der Bodenfreiheit gemacht. Ab und zu schlägt die Kurbel mal irgendwo ein, weil ich weitertrete (ich könnt's auch lassen ) aber bis jetzt war das alles überhaupt nicht tragisch. Bei uns gibts im Wald auch so Treppen (wer RolandMCs Bilder kennt weiß was ich meine) und da sind schon einige recht hohe Stufen dabei. Selbst da hab ich mit dem SLX Bash keine Probleme. Das sollte also meiner Meinung nach kein Gegenargument für das Strive sein, denn die Kiste fährt sich richtig schön wenig und sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> @Smubob: Könnte ich die Gabel "gefahrlos" mit 170 mm fahren? Wenn ja werde das auf meine Wunschliste bei Sportimport schreiben, ich hab ja noch was gut bei denen . Dann lohnt sich der Aufwand auch . Wenn nicht wird halt wieder ne 160er draus!


Ja, die Lyrik Castings ab 2010 sind bis 170mm freigegeben, die der 170mm Coil/Solo-Air sind identisch. Und die DPA Einheit gibt es auch mit 170. Aber bedenke, dass du dann abgesenkt nur auf 140 unten bist, statt vorher auf 115...!
Und bitte, gern geschehen! Ich bin ja meinerseits froh, dass ich es gelesen habe. Nicht auszudenken, wenn wirklich etwas passiert wäre...  Vermutlich wäre sogar nur der Verschleiß an den Buchsen großer aber selbst das muss ja nicht sein, ginge ja dann am Ende auf deine Tasche...




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das zu unharmonischen Fahrwerksverhalten führt...müsste man mal die Kennlinien übereinander legen.


Dir müssen wir wohl mal einen Kurs in Probieren-geht-über-Studieren geben  Man muss so Sachen nicht immer gleich komplett theoretisch modellieren. Evtl. funktionieren in der Praxis Sachen, die auf dem Papier komisch aussehen erstaunlich gut.




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Einfach mal ausprobieren...


Siehste, geht doch 




swoosh999 schrieb:


> "Sicherlich ist es auch möglich längere Gabeln zu verbauen. Hier wird der Lenkwinkel allerdings flacher und das Fahrverhalten unruhiger."


Ich schmeiß mich weg... unruhigeres Fahrverhalten durch flacheren Lenkwinkel, das möge der Gute mir mal erklären. Wenn man es vielleicht auf das Einlenken im Rollen mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit auf dem abgesenkten Sattel sitzend bezieht  Aber das ist ja jetzt nicht der bestimmungsgemäße Betrieb...


----------



## Wobbi (10. Februar 2012)

nehme an, er bezieht es auf das minimal höhere tretlager!


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Mein Square hat, trotz Hammerschmidt auch des öfteren aufgesetzt und mich einmal böse ausgehebelt.
> Das soll nun auch beim Strive ein Thema sein ?!



Das aufsetzen bergab ist nicht das Poblem man hat ja seinen Bashguard. Ich jetzt nur beim Treten man bleibt einfach öfters mal hängen. Wenn es bergauf passiert ist es auch kein Problem aber bei Querungen hab ich schon des öfteren ein mulmiges Gefühl.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2012)

Neueste Evo. Stufe
Bremsen müssen noch gekürzt werden.
13,75 Kg. Noch voll Geländetauglich.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Kizou (10. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das aufsetzen bergab ist nicht das Poblem man hat ja seinen Bashguard. Ich jetzt nur beim Treten man bleibt einfach öfters mal hängen. Wenn es bergauf passiert ist es auch kein Problem aber bei Querungen hab ich schon des öfteren ein mulmiges Gefühl.



das meinte ich ja, bin mit der Pedale an nem Baumstumpf hängengeblieben.


----------



## swoosh999 (10. Februar 2012)

du meinst eher *noch nicht* voll geländetauglich 

wahnsinn dieser leichtbau wahn 

auf eine KeFü wird verzichtet und 2,25er aufgezogen...

wenigstens passen die felgen zur bos, obwohl es da besseres als die 1750er gibt.


----------



## T!ll (10. Februar 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> du meinst eher *noch nicht* voll geländetauglich
> 
> wahnsinn dieser leichtbau wahn
> 
> ...



ob KeFü ja oder nein hängt doch vor allem vom Einsatzbereich ab, im technischen Gelände wo man eh nicht so schnell unterwegs ist braucht man die nicht zwingend.

Und die Reifenbreite ist doch genauso Geschmackssache, endlich mal was anderes als der Schwalbe-Einheitsbrei


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> du meinst eher *noch nicht* voll geländetauglich
> 
> wahnsinn dieser leichtbau wahn
> 
> ...



Den Laufradsatz ist einer der besten den ich kenne, den fahre ich schon seit 2008. Nur hinten habe ich mir eine neue Felge aufziehen lassen da die alte doch schon genug Kratzer hatte.
Warum eine Kettenführung? Vielleicht ist deine Kette zu lang, wenn sie dir häufiger runterfällt?
Bei meiner Fahrweise wie oben schon beschrieben "langsam und steil" habe ich jedenfalls keine Probleme. Hast du die Reifen (Onza Ibex 2,25 FR MIschung 55)  schon gestestet ? Sie sind so breit wie eine Maxxis Minion 2,5 und mit denen war ich schon überall mit 60 Mischung.
Ausserdem denke ich das jeder sein Rad, wenn er will, nach seinem Geschmack und Fahrstil aufbauen kann. Und da das der Canyon Strive Fred ist dachte haust doch wieder mal ein Bild hier rein.

Nichts für ungut jeder wie er kann und will.


----------



## swoosh999 (10. Februar 2012)

ich denke das wurde jetzt etwas missverstanden.
es sollte keinesfalls ein persönlicher angriff auf dich erfolgen 

bilder sind doch was tolles und erfreuen jeden hier !

das die 1750er schlecht sind hab ich nie gesagt !

du hast recht, die onza bin und werde ich auch nicht fahren. bin nun von FA auf RQ gewechselt, die du ja auch schon hattest - deshalb verstehe ich den wechsel nicht so ganz.

kein sorge, die kette hat sich bisher ein einziges mal in der KeFü beim runterschalten verklemmt, runter gesprungen ist sie aber noch nie.

wie gesagt, ich bin auf die bos gespannt. du magst es "langsam und steil", sie mag es "schnell und hart"


----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2012)

Roland kommst deine gabel morgen um 14:00 am steinbrüchlein nbg testen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (10. Februar 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> du meinst eher *noch nicht* voll geländetauglich
> 
> wahnsinn dieser leichtbau wahn
> 
> ...



das gewicht ist noch nicht leicht!  und meiner meinung nach, hängt alles stark mit dem gewünschten einsatzgebiet zusammen.
mit meinem strive bräuchte ich mich mit jetziger konfiguration nichtmal in die nähe eines bikeparks wagen. meine reifen (mk2--)regen kann ich nicht leiden!^^) würden im ersten steinfeld kurz hilfe schreien und sich auflösen und die bremsscheibchen (ashima) würden als schmelzender klumpen metall von der nabe tropfen. aber für technische touren ist´s (bisher scheint´s zumindest so) top konfiguriert...und mir fällt gerade auf...meine 2.40er contis bauen auch nur unwesentlich breiter, als ein 2.25er schwalbe.!  und für meine ~7-10 ausflüge in einen bp pro jahr, kann ich mir auch die arbeit antun und meinen anderen lr-satz draufschmeissen.


@ roland

klasse bike...ABER...du musst dringend die leitungen sortieren!


----------



## konahoss90 (10. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Warum eine Kettenführung? Vielleicht ist deine Kette zu lang, wenn sie dir häufiger runterfällt?



ich gebe auch mal eben meinen Senf dazu.. 

Ich hatte auch schon einige schmerzhafte Kettenklemmer.. Der Umwerfer feuert die Ketten beim runterschalten bei Unachtsamkeit gerne mal daneben? - wenn man dann weiter kurbelt.. knartsch


----------



## Kizou (11. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand schonmal zum Vergleich das Alutech fanes gefahren ?


----------



## Nordhesse (11. Februar 2012)

So jetzt da es schön kalt ist, werd ich mal endlich nen Erfahrungsbericht zum 7er Strive 2011 abgeben. 
Nachdem ich damals einer derjenigen war, die umsonst nach Koblenz reisten, um ihr Rad in Empfang zu nehmen, gestaltet sich das ganze doch sehr zufrieden stellend bis jetzt.
Ich fahre das Rad nun seit Mitte letzten Jahres, zu erst ist mir gleich bei der ersten Auffahrt die gute Klettereigenschaft aufgefallen. Mein Trailbike mit 140mm war da schlechter. Klar das wog auch mal locker nen Kilo weniger, doch das Strive kann man ohne Porbleme auch die 20% Steigungen hoch treten, auch wenns langsam geht.
Den ersten richtigen Test hatte das Rad dann im Vinschgau/Südtirol wo es dort 9 Tage über alle erdenklichen Trails gescheucht wurde. Bis dato gabs nur einen Platten, sowie die Griffe wurden zu Syntace Moto getauscht.









Auf dem durch die BIKE doch recht bekannt gewordenen Tibet-Trail konnte das Strive seine Stärken in der Wendigkeit voll ausspielen, das Umsetzen gelingt mir deutlich besser. Ich persönlich denke, das dier hohen Lenkkopfsteifigkeit und der Lyrik dazu beitragen. 





Nach Südtirol waren 2 Paar Bremsbeläge durch und es gab immer noch keine Probleme, nur der Lack und die Felgen hatten Kratzer abbekommen. 
Relativ unauffällig ging es durchs Restjahr, dabei immer wieder auf der lokalen DH-Strecke und kleineren Jump-Trails um Gießen und durch Nordhessen. Verfeinert wurde nur durch neue Pedalen. Die Klicks mussten im Herbst Superstar Components Nano Tech Flats weichen. Zwischendurch traten immer wieder Knack-Geräusche auf, teils auch Quitschen. Ein bisschen Öl auf die Drehpunkte löste oft das Problem. Teils lag das Quitschen auch an Spannungen, verursacht durch die X12 Achse. Lösen und Festschrauben brachte abhilfe. 
Vor kurzem dann begann das Knacken erneut und diesmal war es nicht weg zu bekommen. Ich habe das Rad dann komplett zerlegt und die Lager/-sitze mit Fett versehen. Letztendlich kam ich beim Hauptschwingenlager an. Die Hülse welche als Achse dient, zeigte bei mir punktuellen Verschleiß. Also das Ding gefettet und etwas gedreht wieder eingebaut. Nun ist wieder Ruhe. 
Weiterhin stieg im Oktober die RS Lyrik aus. 2-Step war komplett im Eimer. Also zu den Jungs von SportImport geschickt und nach sagenhaften 3 Tagen (inkl. Versand!) war sie wieder mit Dual-Position da. Einfach topp. Damit verbesserte sich auch das Ansprechverhalten deutlich.
Neben dem Studium fahre ich das Rad nun viel auf dem lokalen "Flow Trail" und auch auf den Sprüngen macht das Rad ne gute Figur. Den Dämpfer werde ich noch mit etwas Progression versehen, da ich gern mehr Sag fahren würde ohne den Durchschlag im Kopf zu haben, wobei das erst einmal passiert ist. 
Zur Ausstattung kam jetzt noch eine RS Reverb dazu, die das Rad noch einmal deutlich aufgewertet hat...
Soweit lg Philipp


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Roland kommst deine gabel morgen um 14:00 am steinbrüchlein nbg testen?



Oh, habs gerade erst gelesen, war aber heute schon ab 13.00 Uhr unterwegs. Gabel war ich am Anfang etwas skeptisch aber nach einiger Einstellerei gings eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> das gewicht ist noch nicht leicht!  und meiner meinung nach, hängt alles stark mit dem gewünschten einsatzgebiet zusammen.
> mit meinem strive bräuchte ich mich mit jetziger konfiguration nichtmal in die nähe eines bikeparks wagen. meine reifen (mk2--)regen kann ich nicht leiden!^^) würden im ersten steinfeld kurz hilfe schreien und sich auflösen und die bremsscheibchen (ashima) würden als schmelzender klumpen metall von der nabe tropfen. aber für technische touren ist´s (bisher scheint´s zumindest so) top konfiguriert...und mir fällt gerade auf...meine 2.40er contis bauen auch nur unwesentlich breiter, als ein 2.25er schwalbe.!  und für meine ~7-10 ausflüge in einen bp pro jahr, kann ich mir auch die arbeit antun und meinen anderen lr-satz draufschmeissen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja du hast recht, die Leitungen müssen sortiert werden, aber auf dem nächsten Bild wirds besser aussehen, versprochen.
Wie kommst du mit den Moutain Kings klar? Ich hatte da mal welche und ich kam mit dem Schlauch wechseln nicht mehr nach Kumpel hatte seine heute bei der zweiten Ausfahrt drauf, Platten.
Roland


----------



## Wobbi (11. Februar 2012)

muss noch dazu sagen, dass ich die rs-variante mit eclipse fahre und scheinbar glück bei der charge des schlauchs gehabt habe. die guten werte des schlauchs machen´s halt ein bisschen wett. tubeless haben wir diesen schweizer käse (rs) einfach nicht hinbekommen. heute auf´s ragley die protection-variante mit je 30ml aufgezogen..zack! dicht!^^
vermutlich werde ich mir den rs auf´m strive innerhalb der nächsten wochen-monate an nem stein aufschlitzen. dann hake ich die rs-variante als versuch ab und es kommt auf´s strive auch der protection.

vom grip finde ich ihn im trockenen (erde, wurzeln, steinplatten) vollkommen in ordnung. selbst letztes we auf leicht verschneiten strecken hat er sich wacker geschlagen. sicherlich gibt´s für die momentanen wetterverhältnisse um welten bessere reifen, aber da ich eigentlich schönwetter-fahrer bin, passt er mir. als bisheriges manko empfinde ich lediglich die recht geringe einbaubreite. (schaut aus, wie ein 2.25er schwalbe)


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2012)

@ Nordhesse schöner Bericht von deinen Aktivitäten mit dem Strive und tolle Bilder.
Roland


----------



## Kizou (13. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (14. Februar 2012)

Eben ne Mail bekommen dass meine Gabel auf den weg zu mir geschickt wurde ! Am Wochenende mache ich ne Tour und nur der Allmächtige kann mich davon abhalten


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Am Wochenende mache ich ne Tour und nur der Allmächtige kann mich davon abhalten


Fordere ihn nicht heraus!


----------



## sirios (14. Februar 2012)

Servus!

Hat jemand nen Schimmer wie ich an ne Vorlage für die Decals vom Strive komme? Haben die dieselbe Größe wie die vorm Torque? Wollte meins nämlich am Wochenende auf "Stealth" umrüsten und dazu einfach die weißen überkleben. Dazu sollte es jedoch recht genau von der Größe her passen !


----------



## sirios (14. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Fordere ihn nicht heraus!



Deswegen hab ich ja auch geschrieben *nur* der Allmächtige kann mich davon abhalten. Ich dachte ich sag das diplomatisch bevor ich doch noch sabotiert werde


----------



## esprit70 (14. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Hat jemand nen Schimmer wie ich an ne Vorlage für die Decals vom Strive komme? Haben die dieselbe Größe wie die vorm Torque? Wollte meins nämlich am Wochenende auf "Stealth" umrüsten und dazu einfach die weißen überkleben. Dazu sollte es jedoch recht genau von der Größe her passen !




>Einfach mal auf die Canyon Homepage gehen ;-)


----------



## Wobbi (14. Februar 2012)

da gibt´s nur den unterrohrschutz in stealth, nicht aber die seitl. schriftzüge, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (14. Februar 2012)

ich denke er meinte eher das Canyon Logo als PDF.

Das Logo hab ich auch schon gefunden nur stimmt die Größe natürlich nicht mit dem Schriftzug am Bike überein. Da ich mir das rumprobieren sparen wollte hab ich gefragt ob schon jemand den Strive Schriftzug als Vektorgrafik hat. Dann müsst ichs nur noch ausschneiden. So muss ich halt ein wenig rumtüfteln bis es passt...


----------



## esprit70 (14. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> ich denke er meinte eher das Canyon Logo als PDF.
> 
> Das Logo hab ich auch schon gefunden nur stimmt die Größe natürlich nicht mit dem Schriftzug am Bike überein. Da ich mir das rumprobieren sparen wollte hab ich gefragt ob schon jemand den Strive Schriftzug als Vektorgrafik hat. Dann müsst ichs nur noch ausschneiden. So muss ich halt ein wenig rumtüfteln bis es passt...





Damit du es gleich findest ;-)

http://www.canyon.com/shop/?type=accessories#tab-accessories


----------



## sirios (14. Februar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Damit du es gleich findest ;-)
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/shop/?type=accessories#tab-accessories



Ã¤h....ja Schande Ã¼ber mich !

â¬dit: Am Wochenende gibts von mir die Strive Decals als passende EPS Datei


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich ja auch geschrieben *nur* der Allmächtige kann mich davon abhalten.


Ja eben! Sag es nicht zu laut, bevor er noch auf die Idee kommt, dir Steine in den Weg zu werfen


----------



## speichenquaeler (14. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> äh....ja Schande über mich !
> 
> dit: Am Wochenende gibts von mir die Strive Decals als passende EPS Datei



So gross war die Schande jetzt auch nicht...aber trotzdem nett...ich brauche dafür gefühlte Stunden...

Beste Grüße...


----------



## swoosh999 (15. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 224720



..da fehlen pedale


----------



## Kizou (15. Februar 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> ..da fehlen pedale



......und ich dachte schon, watt ne Sch......., kaputt !

Nee, is geklaut ( das Bild ) .


----------



## konahoss90 (15. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> äh....ja Schande über mich !
> 
> dit: Am Wochenende gibts von mir die Strive Decals als passende EPS Datei



ist das 2012er Logo etwa das gleiche wie das 2011er?


----------



## sirios (15. Februar 2012)

Ich vermute mal ja. Es geht mir nur darum die Aufkleber an die richtige Größe anzupassen, damit die auch richtig decken. Am Schriftzug hat sich denke ich nix geändert von 2011 auf 2012.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2012)

In der Zeit, die man braucht, die Aufkleber anzupassen, plotten zu lassen und aufzukleben, hätte man die alle komplett per Hand mit schwarzem Lack überpinseln können 

(ja, ich weiß... mit Klebefolie ist besser)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (15. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal ja. Es geht mir nur darum die Aufkleber an die richtige Größe anzupassen, damit die auch richtig decken. Am Schriftzug hat sich denke ich nix geändert von 2011 auf 2012.



ist der nicht schmaler geworden? Am Unterrohr ist doch jetzt auch noch ne zusätzliche Klebefolie mit Schriftzug, die seitlich auch etwas hochgezogen ist?


----------



## sirios (15. Februar 2012)

Ha! Diesmal ist sie Lyrik korrekt. Sportimport hat mir auch netterweise nun die 170mm variante verbaut, genial! Ich geh dann jetzt mal Schrauben


----------



## swoosh999 (15. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Ha! Diesmal ist sie Lyrik korrekt. Sportimport hat mir auch netterweise nun die 170mm variante verbaut, genial! Ich geh dann jetzt mal Schrauben



bist ja in 5min wieder da


----------



## HitMan34 (16. Februar 2012)

gerade ist eins im Outlet, falls jemand Bedarf hat 

http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=AS1002794


----------



## esprit70 (16. Februar 2012)

Ich habe es auch gerade gesehen und ...... ;-)


----------



## Wobbi (16. Februar 2012)

ein regelrechter schnapper...so ganz ohne reverb! ^^


----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch gerade gesehen und ...... ;-)



...gekauft? ^^


----------



## esprit70 (16. Februar 2012)

Danke, dann musste ich das nicht machen ;-)


----------



## sirios (16. Februar 2012)

Nabend!

Ich hab meine Kiste wieder komplett zusammen. Was ich zum Monarch sagen kann ist, dass das neue Lager und die Hülse mal viel fester zusammensitzen ohne spürbar mehr Rollwiderstand zu bieten. Das macht mal nen richtig guten Eindruck und läuft butterweich, danke Canyon für den neuen Dämpfer und das neue Lager . Die Lyrik ist mit dem DPA Umbau ne ganz neue Gabel. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass sie vorher schon gut lief (hab immer schön auf Schmierung, etc geachtet). Aber mit der neuen DPA läuft sie noch deutlich sensibler . Ich bin mal gespannt was die 170er Lyrik mit der getauschten Mission Control DH zusammen mit dem Strive so auf dem Trail zeigt. Muss mir mal am Wochenende ein halbwegs brauchbares Setup rausfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc_snyder (17. Februar 2012)

hallo,
weiss noch jmd, welcher User hier bei seinem Stive den Dämpfer ausgetauscht hatte? Ich will bei mir den RP23 gegen einen DHX Air tauschen und da vorher mal jmd kontaktieren, der das schon gemacht hat. Leider ist der Thread hier so hart mit Pedalgelaber etc.  zugespammt und die Suche hilft da auch nix...


----------



## sirios (17. Februar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8786897&postcount=3111

Hat mich satte 30 Sekunden gekostet die Suchfunktion zu nutzen ...


----------



## doc_snyder (17. Februar 2012)

danke


----------



## derth (20. Februar 2012)

So, hier auch nochmal die Information:
Ich habe gestern bei der TALAS die "SKF low friction" Dustwiper verbaut und das grüne Ölbad gegen Motoröl getauscht. Mit sehr gutem Erfolg.
JETZT macht die Gabel erst Spaß.
Für alle die sich mit dem Gedanken befasst haben, oder die mit der Performance von der Fox noch nicht im Reinen sind kann ich den Tausch empfehlen. 
_Mehr dazu hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9222989&postcount=103_

Gruß
   derTH


----------



## rebirth (20. Februar 2012)

moin. wo hastn die teile her? Was hat dich denn der umbau gekostet?


----------



## sirios (20. Februar 2012)

Ich kann mir das Aha Erlebnis in etwa vorstellen. Das hatte ich bei meiner Lyrik nach dem Wechsel von Gabelöl auf Motoröl auch . Noch verblüffter war ich allerdings nach dem Wechsel von 2step Air zu Dual Position Air, das Ansprechverhalten und die Performance der Gabel sind erste Sahne ! Damit ist der coil Umbau für mich vorerst vom Tisch .

Freut mich übrigens dass deine Gabel auch nun so läuft wie sie soll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (21. Februar 2012)

derth schrieb:


> So, hier auch nochmal die Information:
> Ich habe gestern bei der TALAS die "SKF low friction" Dustwiper verbaut und das grüne Ölbad gegen Motoröl getauscht. Mit sehr gutem Erfolg.
> JETZT macht die Gabel erst Spaß.
> Für alle die sich mit dem Gedanken befasst haben, oder die mit der Performance von der Fox noch nicht im Reinen sind kann ich den Tausch empfehlen.
> ...



Gleicher Umbau auch bei meiner Gabel.Heute beim Ride geniales Ansprechverhalten festgestellt!


----------



## ticris (21. Februar 2012)

Hab den Umbau auch vor ein paar Wochen gemacht. Ebenfalls mit einem 5W30 Öl. Gabel läuft um einiges besser. kleiner Tipp: ein Stück (Wasser)Rohr als einpresshilfe für die Dichtungen benutzen.
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/SKFsealtoolsInstall.htm

Wer seinem Oberrohr was Gutes tun will sollte es mal mit einem neuen Lenker versuchen. 30mm Rise sind genau richtig.
Bei CRC gibt es den Easton Havoc DH Bar 2011 Mid Rise für günstige 48.67. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=63250
Die Breite fand ich anfangs recht gewöhnungsbedürftig, die 10mm höhere Front war mir sofort sympathisch. Also Berg ab machts mit so einem Prügel am Vorbau noch mehr Spaß.


----------



## sirios (21. Februar 2012)

Den Havoc mit mehr Rise hab ich mir auch letztes Jahr direkt gekauft nachdem mir immer die Hände weh taten. Ist ein echt genialer Lenker. Ich hab ihn bei irgendnem Shop im Ausverkauf für 20  bekommen  (leider gibts den da nicht mehr). Aber mehr Rise kann ich zusammen mit dem Strive in L echt empfehlen.


----------



## marjue (21. Februar 2012)

Hi

Ich hab meine Talas 36 am Wochenende auch mal zerlegt weil ich das Öl kontrollieren wollte. Mir war das Ansprechverhalten auch ungenügent.

Auf der Talas Seite kamen anstelle der 15ml nur ein paar Tropfen raus! Auf der anderen Seite bestenfalls 3-4ml. Die Schaumstoffringe waren teils trocken! 

Was macht Fox da? Die Liefern die Gabel scheinbar fast ohne Öl aus. Bei dem Preis kann man mehr erwarten! 

Ich hatte noch RockShox Gabelöl in geforderter Viskosität da also rinn damit. Gefahren bin ich noch nicht aber es sollte wohl besser werden. Wenn nicht werd ich mal oben genanntes Motoröl testen.

Ich kann jeden Fox Fahrer nur raten mal nachzusehen. 

Bye


----------



## derth (21. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> moin. wo hastn die teile her? Was hat dich denn der umbau gekostet?



Ups, tagelange Stille und dann so ein Erdrutsch. Die SKFs kannst du bestellen, bei Toxo glaube ich 45 oder 46.
Öl hat man eh daheim, also hat die Sache nur noch ne Stunde bastelei gekostet...die rechnet man beim Hobby ja eh nicht 

Sind ja doch einige die positive Erfahrungen gemacht haben, freut mich!


----------



## knuspi (21. Februar 2012)

Was ich nicht verstehe: Warum befüllen die Gabelhersteller die Gabeln denn nicht mit Motoröl sondern mit ihrer eigenen Brühe, wenn sie doch mit Motoröl so deutlich besser ansprechen?


----------



## Skoalman (21. Februar 2012)

knuspi schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe: Warum befüllen die Gabelhersteller die Gabeln denn nicht mit Motoröl sondern mit ihrer eigenen Brühe, wenn sie doch mit Motoröl so deutlich besser ansprechen?


"Nimm dir einfach das günstigste Motoröl aus dem Regal im Baumarkt" hört sich halt einfach nicht genug nach Highend-Produkt an.
Da empfehlen die Gabelhersteller natürlich lieber ihr eigenes Produkt, welches normalerweise auch deutlich mehr kostet und somit noch zusätzlich Geld in die eigene Kasse spült.
Dazu kommt dann noch der Aspekt, dass aus Gründen der Produktehaftung und der Garantie fast zwingend eine Freigabeliste mit geeigneten Motorölen veröffentlicht werden müsste.
Bremsenhersteller geben offiziell ja auch nur ihre eigenen Beläge und Scheiben zur Benutzung frei, obwohl die Bremse mit anderen Scheiben und Belägen unter Umständen sogar besser funktioniert.


----------



## knuspi (21. Februar 2012)

Stimmt schon, aber trotzdem könnten die Hersteller ja Öl einfüllen/verkaufen, was näher am herkömmlichen Motorenöl ist und somit für besseres Ansprechverhalten sorgt. Man hört hier viel negatives über die Fox 36 Talas wegen des schlechten Ansprechverhaltens. Würde anderes Öl befüllt werden, würde es diese negativen Berichte vielleicht kaum/garnicht geben.


----------



## sirios (21. Februar 2012)

Servus!

Da ich mir nicht mehr sicher bin, frag ich lieber nochmal nach: Das Drehmoment der Schraube mit welcher die 270Â°Box am Rahmen befestigt ist wurde ja anfÃ¤nglich falsch gelabelt (mit 7nm glaub ich) und eigentlich soll man sie mit 2 nm anziehen (oder wie war das nochmal)?

Damit man weiÃ welche Schraub ich meine hab ich nochmal ein Bild angehÃ¤ngt 

Danke!*

â¬dit: Hat sich erledigt, habs gefunden! Schande Ã¼ber mich, dass ich damit den Thread zusÃ¤tzlich gespamt hab... *


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2012)

ähm. lass uns (mich) mal nicht dumm stäärben.. wieviel sinds denn nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (21. Februar 2012)

2nm sind korrekt. Bei mir steht noch 7 drauf . Hatte aber schon von Anfang das Drehmoment reduziert (aufgrund eines Beitrags hier). Nur jetzt nach der Winterpause war ich etwas verwirrt...


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2012)

2nm kommt mir fast weng wenig vor


----------



## sirios (21. Februar 2012)

guckst du hier :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8684229&postcount=2800


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2012)

ich glaubs ja. kommt mir halt trotzdem etwas wenig vor ^^


----------



## Christofeliz (22. Februar 2012)

marjue schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Talas 36 am Wochenende auch mal zerlegt weil ich das Öl kontrollieren wollte. Mir war das Ansprechverhalten auch ungenügent.
> 
> Auf der Talas Seite kamen anstelle der 15ml nur ein paar Tropfen raus! Auf der anderen Seite bestenfalls 3-4ml. Die Schaumstoffringe waren teils trocken!
> 
> Was macht Fox da? Die Liefern die Gabel scheinbar fast ohne Öl aus. Bei dem Preis kann man mehr erwarten!



Gleiches auch bei mir. Hat mich auch sehr geärgert...wobei ichs jetzt grad wieder witzig finde, das so viele 5W30 reinkippen...alle mit Longlife-Öl im Auto unterwegs?

Ersteinmal danke für all die hilfreichen Tips hier im Thread! Ich lese ja nun schon seit Beginn mit.

Ich habe das besagte Prozedere auch durch. Bei mir kam ähnlich wenig Öl aus der Gabel und die Schaumstoffringe waren auch nicht wirklich ölig, obwohl mein Strive schon die ein oder andere Nacht aufm Kopf verbracht hat. Nach der Dreingabe der entsprechenden Mengen 5W30 Motoröl, konnte ich auch ein deutlich besseres Ansprechverhalten feststellen.

Leider habe ich keinen Vergleich zur Lyrik, von welcher so geschwärmt wird aber ich bin zumindest ein Stück weniger neidisch auf Lyrik-Performance-Genießer.

Grüße


----------



## phi84 (22. Februar 2012)

Sehr interessant dass man eine ~1000 Gabel gleich nach dem Kauf erst einmal warten muss.
Gibts eigentlich Gründe statt Gabelöl Motoröl zu verwenden?


----------



## ticris (22. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Den Havoc mit mehr Rise hab ich mir auch letztes Jahr direkt gekauft nachdem mir immer die HÃ¤nde weh taten. Ist ein echt genialer Lenker. Ich hab ihn bei irgendnem Shop im Ausverkauf fÃ¼r 20 â¬ bekommen  (leider gibts den da nicht mehr). Aber mehr Rise kann ich zusammen mit dem Strive in L echt empfehlen.



20â¬ fÃ¼r einen Havoc Lenker? Das wÃ¤re mal ein SchnÃ¤ppchen. Vielleicht den Havoc mit dem Vice verwechselt? Ãbrigens nette Bilder in der Canyon Galerie.


----------



## sirios (22. Februar 2012)

ticris schrieb:


> 20 für einen Havoc Lenker? Das wäre mal ein Schnäppchen. Vielleicht den Havoc mit dem Vice verwechselt? Übrigens nette Bilder in der Canyon Galerie.



Natürlich hast du Recht, ich hab nen Vice und keinen Havoc.... dennoch waren 20 ein guter Preis wie ich finde und die Variante mit 30mm Rise macht sich sehr gut .


----------



## schwed1 (22. Februar 2012)

> Die Breite fand ich anfangs recht gewöhnungsbedürftig, die 10mm höhere Front war mir sofort sympathisch. Also Berg ab machts mit so einem Prügel am Vorbau noch mehr Spaß.


 
Servus,

bringt noch mehr Rise noch etwas mehr in Sachen Performance (schreibt man das so) oder ist da bei 30 mm schluss. Denn eine höhere Front wäre super, bzw. wie ausschlaggebend ist die Lenkerbreite, kommts da auch auf die Armlänge an.

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset84 (22. Februar 2012)

Hi, woher weis ich denn mit wieviel Öl die Gabel befüllt werden muss. Gibt es da irgendwo eine Übersichtsliste, wo man nachlesen kann, welche Gabel (Baujahr, Ausführung usw.) wieviel Öl bekommt ???


----------



## Sunset84 (22. Februar 2012)

Ok, hab gerade selbst schon was gefunden....


http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Februar 2012)

phi84 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant dass man eine ~1000 Gabel gleich nach dem Kauf erst einmal warten muss.
> Gibts eigentlich Gründe statt Gabelöl Motoröl zu verwenden?


Ja, eigentlich sehr traurig. Genau so, wie der Umstand, den knuspi angesprochen hat... völlig unverständlich.

Die Gründe sind ganz banal: Dämpfungsöl, welches laut Hersteller zur Schmierung rein soll, schmiert einfach lange nicht so gut wie Motoröl. Dieses haftet auch deutlich besser an zu schmierenden Flächen - aber genau so auch an Flächen, die es nicht schmieren soll, daher sollte man beim Umstieg auf Motoröl immer etwas mehr einfüllen als die Hersteller angeben. Ich habe auch mit der Mischung 1/3 Dämpfungsöl WT15 und 2/3 Motoröl gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## konahoss90 (24. Februar 2012)

Meine Talas am Strive quietscht beim ersten Einfedern beim Tourenbeginn - ich glaube ich sollte auch mal aktiv werden. Kennt jemand n Thread, der sich ausführlich mit Talas/36er Gabelservice auseinander setzt? Und mit Ölvarianten etc.


----------



## derth (24. Februar 2012)

Oft hilft es schon das Rad über Nacht mal auf den Kopf zu stellen damit die Schumstoffringe mal wieder Öl sehen. Ansonsten:

Kennst du die Suchfunktion??

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497885
Wobei der Mainstream bisher lautet: SKF Dust Wiper einbauen, Ölbad ablassen, durch Motoröl ersetzen und spaß haben 

Hilfreich:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/011/Content/Oil_Volumes.html

Für "Gabeljungfrauen" (180 oder 160 ist technisch egal):
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artike...ecial-gabel-service-2011-fox-36er-serie-180mm

Soll aber niemanden davon abhalten sich seine eigene Meinung durch suchen und versuchen zu bilden.


----------



## Kizou (24. Februar 2012)

Einmal ne Frage an alle Strive-owner,

als Wartender lese ich diesen thread schon lange mit.

Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass es sich hier zum größten Teil um Problembehandlung und Unzufriedenheit ( Hinterbau/Dämpfer ) dreht.
Ich habe nur selten mal eine positive Meldung oder gar ein überschwängliches Lob lesen können ( im Gegensatz zum Torque-Thread ).
Ist das Strive wirklich so " seelenlos ", wie es hier den Anschein macht.

Im Torque-Thread sprüht es von Begeisterung, wenn die Jungs/Mädels von ihren bikes posten.

Liegt es am unterschiedlichen Klientel oder tatsächlich am Bike.

....so Leude, schreibz doch mal, wie zufrieden ihr mit Eurem Bike seit.

Negatives gibt`s doch schon genug, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (24. Februar 2012)

@dearth Danke für die Infos! das schrauber-video habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut.. SKF - achja - suchfunktion kenne ich. Habe nur mal sporadisch gepostet, da dass Thema hier grad aufkam


----------



## Wobbi (24. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> ....so Leude, schreibz doch mal, wie zufrieden ihr mit Eurem Bike seit.
> 
> Negatives gibt`s doch schon genug, oder ?



kann über mein strive (2011er - ehemals 7.0) nichts negatives sagen. hinterbau funktioniert (gegen den durchrauschenden dämpfer kann man ja bekanntlich mit einfachsten mitteln etwas machen), geo ist top, verarbeitung ist gut und das fahren mit dem strive macht einfach nur spass.
muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich weder das problem habe, dass mir die trigger in´s oberrohr schlagen, noch hab ich einen knackenden hinterbau!

einfach ein geiles multifunktionales rad mit einem super pl-verhältnis....!


----------



## Hiero (24. Februar 2012)

@Kizou:
Ich gehöre zu denen, die absolut voll und ganz und mehr als zufrieden mit dem Rad sind. Es passt zu 100%. Hinterbauprobleme hatte ich nach 7 Monaten Einsatz noch nicht. Der Monarch lässt sich Problemlos durch das Tuningkit frisieren (welches ich wieder rausgenommen habe!!). Seelenlos ist es schon lange nicht. Negatives kann ich Dir nicht berichten!!!


----------



## Kizou (25. Februar 2012)

@ wobbi & hiero :   Geht doch !


----------



## Wobbi (25. Februar 2012)

konnte es nicht lassen und hab endlich ein foto in die canyon-galerie gesetzt.


----------



## Hiero (26. Februar 2012)

@Kizou: Und wie das Ding geht......
Aber wo sind die Anderen?


----------



## Kizou (26. Februar 2012)

Hiero schrieb:


> @Kizou: Und wie das Ding geht......
> Aber wo sind die Anderen?



Das frag' ich mich auch !


----------



## sirios (26. Februar 2012)

Die anderen (so wie ich ) sind so zufrieden dass sie die ganze Zeit mit dem Bike unterwegs sind und keine Zeit bekommen hier zu posten ...

Ernsthaft, ich bin aber auch wirklich mehr als zufrieden mit dem Bike, da es meine Erwartungen doch noch übertroffen hat. Man kommt gut rauf auf den Berg und kann es bei der Abfahrt richtig schön krachen lassen . Man gewinnt halt eben bergauf keinen Preis für die Bestzeit (zumindest ich) doch das ist mir auch ziemlich wurscht. Ich fahre sehr viele Touren und für mich ist das Strive die perfekte Waffe. Das Rock Shox Fahrwerk finde ich auch sehr souverän. Ich kann jedoch jedem 7.0 2011 Besitzer empfehlen die Gabel auf Dual Position Air umzurüsten, das ist ne ganz andere Nummer als 2-Step was Performance und Ansprechverhalten angeht . Außerdem hatte ich ja bei Sportimport den Wunsch geäußert nen 170er DPA Kolben zu erhalten . Die 170er Gabel macht sich mal richtig gut, bergauf merkt man auch nix negatives.
*
Also: Ein rundum zufriedener Kunde!*

Mein Wort zum Sonntag


----------



## Kizou (26. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Die anderen (so wie ich ) sind so zufrieden dass sie die ganze Zeit mit dem Bike unterwegs sind und keine Zeit bekommen hier zu posten ...
> 
> Ernsthaft, ich bin aber auch wirklich mehr als zufrieden mit dem Bike, da es meine Erwartungen doch noch übertroffen hat. Man kommt gut rauf auf den Berg und kann es bei der Abfahrt richtig schön krachen lassen . Man gewinnt halt eben bergauf keinen Preis für die Bestzeit (zumindest ich) doch das ist mir auch ziemlich wurscht. Ich fahre sehr viele Touren und für mich ist das Strive die perfekte Waffe. Das Rock Shox Fahrwerk finde ich auch sehr souverän. Ich kann jedoch jedem 7.0 2011 Besitzer empfehlen die Gabel auf Dual Position Air umzurüsten, das ist ne ganz andere Nummer als 2-Step was Performance und Ansprechverhalten angeht . Außerdem hatte ich ja bei Sportimport den Wunsch geäußert nen 170er DPA Kolben zu erhalten . Die 170er Gabel macht sich mal richtig gut, bergauf merkt man auch nix negatives.
> *
> ...




Amen


----------



## schrabbel (26. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Einmal ne Frage an alle Strive-owner,
> 
> als Wartender lese ich diesen thread schon lange mit.
> 
> ...



Moin,

Also ich war anfangs nicht so begeistert vom 7er. Musste die 2-Step
Luftfeder gegen Solo Air tauschen und das Rad zu Canyon einschicken
wegen KnuckleBox Austausch. Habe dann noch den unsensiblen RT3
gegen Monarch Plus gewechselt und die Luftkammer verkleinert.

Bei steilen anstiegen neigt das Vorderrad zum einklappen und der
Hinterbau sackt ein, ..dazu noch leichtes wippen und spürbarer
Kettenzug im Wiegetritt. Spiel und "Durchrauschen" im Hinterbau
habe ich jetzt aber nicht mehr.

Ansonsten aber ist das Strive ein sehr geiles Rad, ich musste halt
leider noch einen haufen Geld investieren bis es mir richtig gefiel.

Ich würde das Strive wieder kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiero (26. Februar 2012)

Und warum würdest Du es wieder kaufen?


----------



## rebirth (26. Februar 2012)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Ansonsten aber ist das Strive ein sehr geiles Rad



vielleicht deswegen


----------



## Hiero (26. Februar 2012)

Aber waruuuuum? Negative Gründe werden immer benannt. Positives nicht.
Bei mir ist es die Geometrie und vorallem das kurze Sitzrohr und die Wendigkeit. Die Optik ist genial. Das Fahrverhalten extrem Gutmütig. Das lineare Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus passt mir sehr gut. u.s.w
Komponenten aussen vor... Aber die Lyrik ist geil!


----------



## sirios (26. Februar 2012)

Ja, die Lyrik ist ein echtes Bügeleisen, hab ich heute auch wieder gemerkt !


----------



## konahoss90 (26. Februar 2012)

Auf steinigen uphill-Passagen hat man durch das tiefe Tretlager  des öfteren Mal Kontakt mit Steinen..


----------



## Wobbi (26. Februar 2012)

hab ich irgendwie mit jedem meiner räder!


----------



## schrabbel (26. Februar 2012)

Hiero schrieb:


> Aber waruuuuum? Negative Gründe werden immer benannt. Positives nicht.
> Bei mir ist es die Geometrie und vorallem das kurze Sitzrohr und die Wendigkeit. Die Optik ist genial. Das Fahrverhalten extrem Gutmütig. Das lineare Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus passt mir sehr gut. u.s.w
> Komponenten aussen vor... Aber die Lyrik ist geil!



Was mir spontan einfällt ist die Stabilität von dem Rad wenn man den
Arsch weit hinter den Sattel übers hinterrad hängt. Das vermittelt
sehr viel sicherheit an langsamen Steilstücken. Mein altes Nerve
war immer sehr kippelig in solchen Situationen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2012)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Was mir spontan einfällt ist die Stabilität von dem Rad wenn man den
> Arsch weit hinter den Sattel übers hinterrad hängt. Das vermittelt
> sehr viel sicherheit an langsamen Steilstücken. Mein altes Nerve
> war immer sehr kippelig in solchen Situationen.


-> Lenkwinkel!


----------



## Hiero (26. Februar 2012)

Pedale sind Verschleißteile!
Das sind aber auch Merkmale, die einem Rahmen zuzuordnen sind, der lieber bergab möchte, als bergauf-also im Umgekehrten Sinn wieder positiv!  Man kann nicht alles haben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (26. Februar 2012)

Pedale? Hm?


----------



## Wobbi (26. Februar 2012)

sind die dinger an der kurbel...benutzt du keine?^^ ;-)


----------



## rebirth (26. Februar 2012)

Doch schon.. Dacht nur eher das kona die kurbel/zahnkranz meint und net die pedale


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2012)

Also um beim *bergauf* fahren mit dem Kettenblatt/Bash aufzusetzen, muss man schon echt extrem fahren 

Ich finde ein tiefes Tretlager sehr gut. Man steht bergab einfach besser auf dem Bike und auch bergauf hat man Vorteile durch einen günstigeren Winkel zum Berg bzw. weniger Tendenz zu Überschlagsgefühlen nach hinten (schwer zu beschreiben, aber ich denke, es ist klar was ich meine?). Hatte mal ein Rad mit recht hohem Tretlager, das war (vor allem) bergauf grauenhaft zu fahren.


----------



## Wobbi (26. Februar 2012)

da wo wir fahren, gibt´s häufiger die ein oder andere geländestufe bergauf zu überwinden. da ich aber auch ein "bergauf-faller" bin, ist das eh alles egal!


----------



## Hiero (26. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht sieht man hier, wie zufrieden ich mit dem Bike bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodyludy (27. Februar 2012)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Was mir spontan einfällt ist die Stabilität von dem Rad wenn man den
> Arsch weit hinter den Sattel übers hinterrad hängt. Das vermittelt
> sehr viel sicherheit an langsamen Steilstücken.



Ich habe ein 2011 Strive mit HS. Dieses Modell hat schon den kürzesten Vorbau und mir ist aufgefallen, dass man trotzdem noch recht gestreckt auf dem Bike sitzt. Im Vergleich mit anderen Enduros muss man deshalb schon gewaltig am Lenker reissen oder den Allerwertesten recht weit nach hinten bewegen, um sauber in der Luft zu bleiben. Das Strive ist somit eigentlich eher ein Tourenbike, als ein Leicht-Freerider.
Ein Lenker mit mehr rise behebt das Problem aber (und auch ein touchieren des Lenkers mit dem Oberrohr ist dann passé).

Kettenzug und Pedalrückschlag sind bei der Hammerschmidt absolut kein Thema, das Wippen hält sich in Grenzen und fällt eigentlich nur auf, wenn der Dämpfer im Lock-out oder Propedal ist.

Schön an dem Rahmen ist nicht nur das Design, sondern auch die Steifigkeit im Vergleich zu ähnlich schweren Bikes. 

Leider habe auch ich Probleme mit der Nadellagerung des Dämpfers, was aber auch schon das einzige wirkliche Problem ist.

Betrachtet man P/L-Verhältniss und Ausstattung und bezieht auch mit ein, dass man evtl. mehr Aufwand bei Service hat (zerlegen, verschicken oder besser selber machen) ist das Bike eine Kaufempfehlung wert.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2012)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Das Strive ist somit eigentlich eher ein Tourenbike, als ein Leicht-Freerider.


Wichtige Bemerkung für Interessenten, die das Rad noch nicht gefahren sind! Ist aber auch gut so, sonst wäre die Abtrennung zum Torque ja kaum vorhanden...


----------



## Gmias (27. Februar 2012)

servus. hab mir mitte Dez das ES 9.0 bestellt. Liefertermin gibt Canyon die 15 Kw an. Weiß jemand ob der verbaute RP 2 das Boostvalve hat?. In der Beschreibung auf der HP steht das nicht da beim RP23 schon. Kann man das vielleicht tunen um ein durchschlagen zu verhindern.


----------



## iKev (27. Februar 2012)

Hey,

ich fahre ein 2012er Strive 7.0 Gr L  . 
Das Fox-Fahrwerk arbeitet nach einem Abstimmungsmarathon wirklich gut. Bergauf(pro-pedal) ist kein Wippen am Hinterbau zu vernehmen. Die Talas-Absenkfunktion ermöglicht bei Anstiegen mehr druck aufs Vorderrad und somit bessere Klettereigenschaften.

- Der Lenker/Bremsgriff geht einwandfrei ohne anzuschlagen über das Oberrohr. 
- Die Bremsen lassen sich ohne Probleme mit einem Finger bedienen(warten wir mal die Alpen u somit die Dauerbelastung ab)
- Der Losbrechmoment der Talas ist etwas höher als bei anderen Gabeln, aber mit einem guten SilikonSpray ist auch dieses Problem gelöst.

Mein Fazit über das Strive: Ein Enduro, welches super super den Gipfel des Berges erklimmt. In der Abfahrt hat es große Reserven, vermittelt Sicherheit und macht tierisch Spaß.

Kleiner Kritikpunkt ist das bei Schaltvorgängen am Umwerfer etwas Achtsamkeit geboten ist. Schaltvorgänge unter hoher Belastung führen des Öfteren zu ärgerlichen Kettenklemmern, welche den Lack in Mitleidenschaft ziehen.


----------



## swoosh999 (27. Februar 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> - Der Losbrechmoment der Talas ist etwas höher als bei anderen Gabeln, aber mit einem guten SilikonSpray ist auch dieses Problem gelöst.



..wann hat eigentlich der letzte kapiert das brunox&co nix is.


----------



## Gmias (27. Februar 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> ..wann hat eigentlich der letzte kapiert das brunox&co nix is.


was dann ? Hilft wirklich nur der Ölwechsel auf Motorenöl? In einem Thread weiter oben ist ein Link mit Video zu dem Ölwechsel bzw Gabelservice. Da sagt der gute Mann von FOX man solle nur das originale Öl Von Denen benutzen und ja nicht zu viel. Weiter oben schreibt jedoch einer man soll ein wenig mehr nehmen. Was kann ich da glauben? Verfällt die Garantie wenn ich das Öl wechsel?


----------



## swoosh999 (27. Februar 2012)

Gmias schrieb:


> was dann ?



ein sauberer lappen


----------



## sirios (27. Februar 2012)

Da haben wir hier schon lang und breit in den vergangenen Tagen und Wochen diskutiert:

Fox > SKF Dichtungsset und Schmierbrühe gegen Motoröl tauschen
Rock shox > Schmierbrühe tauschen und schön Fett (Judy Butter oder RSP Slick) in den Zwischenraum zwischen staubabstreifern und Dichtung.


----------



## rebirth (27. Februar 2012)

Gmias schrieb:


> In einem Thread weiter oben ist ein Link mit Video zu dem Ölwechsel bzw Gabelservice



Zeigst mir bitte mal das Video? Danke


----------



## Gmias (27. Februar 2012)

@ rebirth  
hier der link. war auf seite 166 o. 167. post von derth.
Für "Gabeljungfrauen" (180 oder 160 ist technisch egal):
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artikel...er-serie-180mm

Ich finde is ne super Anleitung. Is bloss immer noch die Frage welches Öl und wieviel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Der Losbrechmoment der Talas


DAS Losbrechmoment 




iKev schrieb:


> Kleiner Kritikpunkt ist das bei Schaltvorgängen am Umwerfer etwas Achtsamkeit geboten ist. Schaltvorgänge unter hoher Belastung führen des Öfteren zu ärgerlichen Kettenklemmern, welche den Lack in Mitleidenschaft ziehen.


Wer vorne unter Last schaltet, frisst auch kleine Kinder 




Gmias schrieb:


> In einem Thread weiter oben ist ein Link mit Video zu dem Ölwechsel bzw Gabelservice. Da sagt der gute Mann von FOX man solle nur das originale Öl Von Denen benutzen und ja nicht zu viel. Weiter oben schreibt jedoch einer man soll ein wenig mehr nehmen. Was kann ich da glauben? Verfällt die Garantie wenn ich das Öl wechsel?


Ganz wichtig: nicht nur irgendwelche einzelnen Brocken lesen und durcheinander würfeln! 
JEDER Hersteller will, dass man SEINE Brühe reinkippt, brauch ich kein weiteres Wort drüber zu verlieren, oder?
Etwas mehr Öl sollte bei der Verwendung von *Motor*öl rein - wieso hatte ich dazugeschrieben...
Die Garantie verfällt, sobald du _irgendwas _an der Gabel machst außer fahren...!


----------



## iKev (27. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´,

 ich danke dir für deine Rechtschreibprüfung. Und vergiss nicht: In der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen!


----------



## doc_snyder (28. Februar 2012)

verliert man bei Ölwechseln etc. eigentlich den Garantieanspruch?
Oder spekuliert ihr drauf, dass das nie jemand bemerkt?


----------



## derth (28. Februar 2012)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> verliert man bei Ölwechseln etc. eigentlich den Garantieanspruch?
> Oder spekuliert ihr drauf, dass das nie jemand bemerkt?



Zwiespältige Sache: Ja man verliert sie. Wenn man den Unterlagen glaubt hat man die Garantie bereits verloren wenn man die Gabel aus der Verpackung nimmt 
Im Zweifel werden aber die Hersteller sich nicht auf "falsches" Öl berufen können wenn z.B. das Casting bricht.

Wenn du deine Garantieansprüche nicht gefährden willst musst du auch zwingend die Wartungsintervalle einhalten und die Gabel zum autorisierten Schrauber schicken um die Wartungen durchführen zu lassen.
Dann weis du mal nach daß das auch nach vorgeschriebenen X Betriebsstunden geschehen ist und nicht 10 Std. später.... alles sehr dünnes Eis. Man könnte (wird?) die kommenden 100 Seiten über das Thema schreiben ohne eindeutiges Ergebnis. Ich gebe bewusst keine Empfehlung aus, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## R4b3 (28. Februar 2012)

Gmias schrieb:


> @ rebirth
> hier der link. war auf seite 166 o. 167. post von derth.
> Für "Gabeljungfrauen" (180 oder 160 ist technisch egal):
> http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artikel...er-serie-180mm
> ...


 

Hi,

will auch nen Ölwechsel machen. Habe aber eine 2010 Talas wo die Zugstufe noch oben und 
High und Lowspeed Druckstufe unten ist.
Ich geh mal davon aus das man es trotzdem so wie im Video machen kann oder irre ich mich?

THX und Cu


----------



## derth (28. Februar 2012)

R4b3 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> will auch nen Ölwechsel machen. Habe aber eine 2010 Talas wo die Zugstufe noch oben und
> High und Lowspeed Druckstufe unten ist.
> ...



Also RC2 Kartusche?
Im Prinzip ja. Nur dass du 2 Knöpfe unten entfernen musst, und um Himmels willen nicht das kleine Stahlügelchen verschusseln das die Rasterung für den 2. Knopf vorgibt . Am besten zum montieren mit ne bisschen Fett festbappen.


----------



## R4b3 (28. Februar 2012)

derth schrieb:


> Also RC2 Kartusche?
> Im Prinzip ja. Nur dass du 2 Knöpfe unten entfernen musst, und um Himmels willen nicht das kleine Stahlügelchen verschusseln das die Rasterung für den 2. Knopf vorgibt . Am besten zum montieren mit ne bisschen Fett festbappen.


 

Hi,

ja ist ne RC2 Kartusche. Hab grad bei FOX geschaut wegen den Ölmengen.

Da ist ne Tabelle die ungefähr so aussieht.


2010 36 TALAS (RC2 Dämpfer)

FOX 10 wt.  

Dämpfer 100.0
                                Ölbad Dämpferseite 25.0
                 Ölbad Federseite 15.0


FOX Float    Fluid   

Hauptkammer 3.0
                                                                                  Negativ-Kammer 3.0

Seh ich das richtig das für mich sind nur die Angaben Ölbad Dämpfer und Ölbad Federseite wichtig sind?


----------



## derth (28. Februar 2012)

Betreutes schrauben  : Ja ist richtig, 30 und 15 ml !


----------



## matzem200 (28. Februar 2012)

Gestern habe ich mir nun auch das Strive 8 bestellt und durfte auf KW 16 laut Internet hoffen, heute kam jedoch die Bestätigungsmail in der stand, dass der geplante Liefertermin nun in der KW 24 liegen wird. Der Mitarbeiter am Telefon hat mir daraufhin bestätigt dass die Termine im Internet nicht aktuell seien. Nun meine Frage: ist es normal dass die Liefertermine von KW 16 plötzlich auf KW 24 springen? Schade dass es online jedoch nicht aktualisiert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (29. Februar 2012)

matzem200 schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mir nun auch das Strive 8 bestellt und durfte auf KW 16 laut Internet hoffen, heute kam jedoch die Bestätigungsmail in der stand, dass der geplante Liefertermin nun in der KW 24 liegen wird. Der Mitarbeiter am Telefon hat mir daraufhin bestätigt dass die Termine im Internet nicht aktuell seien. Nun meine Frage: ist es normal dass die Liefertermine von KW 16 plötzlich auf KW 24 springen? Schade dass es online jedoch nicht aktualisiert wird.



Letztes Jahr konnte man sich ganz gut auf die Angaben verlassen. Wer weiß woran es liegt. Der Start des Strives letztes Jahr ist ja schon auf tragische weise legendär


----------



## rebirth (29. Februar 2012)

Also auf meiner bestätigung steht kw14. Die spannung steigt


----------



## iquilibrium (29. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Also auf meiner bestätigung steht kw14. Die spannung steigt



ohhhhh, ich hoffe ich bekomm auch eine Mail in der von KW15 auf KW14 verkürzt wird....


----------



## speichenquaeler (29. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Also auf meiner bestätigung steht kw14. Die spannung steigt


 
Auf meiner auch...da stand aber auch mal KW4 und dann KW20...trotzdem und gerade deswegen...

...ja...die Spannung steigt...

Beste Grüße


----------



## matzem200 (29. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Also auf meiner bestätigung steht kw14. Die spannung steigt



Wann hast du dein Rad denn bestellt?


----------



## speichenquaeler (29. Februar 2012)

matzem200 schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage: ist es normal dass die Liefertermine von KW 16 plötzlich auf KW 24 springen? Schade dass es online jedoch nicht aktualisiert wird.


 
Nun ja...die Termine sind avisierte LT...Wenn seitens der Lieferkette zum Wareneingang Canyon sich nichts tut (Lieferverzögerungen terminlich oder Mengendifferenzen von IST/Geplant), man nach dem FiFo-Prinzip die Rädchen übers Volk ausgiest, so dürfte ein einmal gesetztes Lieferdatum gar nicht springen.

Ist wie im Wartezimmer...nur ohne Privatpatienten die dringlich dazwischenkommen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzem200 (29. Februar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Nun ja...die Termine sind avisierte LT...Wenn seitens der Lieferkette zum Wareneingang Canyon sich nichts tut (Lieferverzögerungen terminlich oder Mengendifferenzen von IST/Geplant), man nach dem FiFo-Prinzip die Rädchen übers Volk ausgiest, so dürfte ein einmal gesetztes Lieferdatum gar nicht springen.
> 
> Ist wie im Wartezimmer...nur ohne Privatpatienten die dringlich dazwischenkommen.
> 
> Beste Grüße



Das ist auf jeden Fall verständlich. Das verwirrende ist nur, dass mir eine nette Dame am Telefon gesagt hat, dass es momentan hinsichtlich der Bestellungen noch eher ruhig sei und man eventuell auf eine frühere Lieferung als KW 16 hoffen könne. Kurze Zeit später steht dann jedoch KW 24 in der email. Naja was will man machen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## speichenquaeler (29. Februar 2012)

matzem200 schrieb:


> Das ist auf jeden Fall verständlich. Das verwirrende ist nur, dass mir eine nette Dame am Telefon gesagt hat, dass es momentan hinsichtlich der Bestellungen noch eher ruhig sei und man eventuell auf eine frühere Lieferung als KW 16 hoffen könne. Kurze Zeit später steht dann jedoch KW 24 in der email. Naja was will man machen.
> 
> Beste Grüße


 

Zunächst einmal ist es völlig egal für die Terminlichkeiten des bestehenden Auftragsbestand, wie die aktuelle Situation beim Einlasten neuer Aufträge aussieht.

Ausschlaggebend ist die lange Schlange der Wartenden und deren Geduld. Erhöht sich die Stornoquote nicht, wirst Du keine Chance haben als auf die momentan geplanten Chargen in der Zukunft zu warten.

Lass Dich nicht verwirren...ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass die Verfügbarkeitsangabe auf der hp nicht über eine schlechte Betaversion hinausgekommen ist.

Aber Hoffnung und Canyon kaufen ist zwar eine nicht allzu schlechte Kombination, verlassen würde ich mich aber nichtmal auf die Terminlichkeit der Auftragsbestätigung.

Manchmal fühle ich mich wie in der Planwirtschaft. Ich überlege gerade ob ich ein Strive für meinen ungeborenen Sohn bestelle...

Beste Grüße


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Februar 2012)

Weiß jemand wie lange aktuell die Reparaturzeiten bei Canyon sind? Mein Strive ist zz in Koblenz damit die Nadellager getauscht werden und ich würde gerne bald wieder Trails unsicher machen


----------



## sirios (29. Februar 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie lange aktuell die Reparaturzeiten bei Canyon sind? Mein Strive ist zz in Koblenz damit die Nadellager getauscht werden und ich würde gerne bald wieder Trails unsicher machen



Hat bei mir 3 Wochen gedauert. Hab ich aber gemacht als es geschneit hat, daher war es mir recht egal . Übrigens hab ich mit dem neuen Nadellager und neuem Bozen absolut null seitliches Spiel, das ist echt atombombenfest!


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Hat bei mir 3 Wochen gedauert. Hab ich aber gemacht als es geschneit hat, daher war es mir recht egal . Übrigens hab ich mit dem neuen Nadellager und neuem Bozen absolut null seitliches Spiel, das ist echt atombombenfest!



So soll es sein!! 

Wurde bei dir dann auch eine andere Box eingebaut?


----------



## rebirth (29. Februar 2012)

Hi,
Ich habe am 16.11.11 bestellt. Wann habt ihr so bestellt?

Grüße


matzem200 schrieb:


> Wann hast du dein Rad denn bestellt?


----------



## Kizou (29. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe am 16.11.11 bestellt. Wann habt ihr so bestellt?
> 
> Grüße



Mitte Oktober !


----------



## rebirth (29. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Mitte Oktober !



und geplanter liefertermin? Auch KW14?


----------



## Happy-Dog (29. Februar 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie lange aktuell die Reparaturzeiten bei Canyon sind? Mein Strive ist zz in Koblenz damit die Nadellager getauscht werden und ich würde gerne bald wieder Trails unsicher machen




Meins ist gerade in Koblenz zur Durchsicht. Die Reperaturdauer ist zur Zeit vorraussichtlich vier Wochen. Ich lasse es jetzt vorsichtshalber mal checken, damit ich im Frühjahr voll durchstarten kann. Man sitzt ja schon auf Kohlen.


----------



## iquilibrium (29. Februar 2012)

Ich hab am 11.10 bestellt, 1 tag nachdem die Neuen Modelle online standen..
bei mir ist es Aktuell KW15 und das Modell 9.0 SL Welche Modelle habt ihr bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (29. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> und geplanter liefertermin? Auch KW14?



nö. kw 15  ( 9 ESX )


----------



## Kizou (29. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Mitte Oktober !



....bin aber kurz davor auf`s vertride zu gehen.


----------



## iquilibrium (29. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> ....bin aber kurz davor auf`s vertride zu gehen.



Wegen der Wartezeit oder wegen mehr Federweg?


----------



## Kizou (29. Februar 2012)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Wegen der Wartezeit oder wegen mehr Federweg?



irgendwie wegen beidem.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass ich nicht weiss, ob C. den Hinterbau hinbekommen hat.Bei Anliegern ist der alte Hinterbau ganz schön weggesackt.
Das T. ist mmn auch wohl ein wenig ausgereifter.....


----------



## Kizou (29. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> ....bin aber kurz davor auf`s vertride zu gehen.



ganz schön schwierige Entscheidung


----------



## iquilibrium (29. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> ganz schön schwierige Entscheidung


Ich bin beide noch nicht gefahren aber ich fahr ca. 1000 - 2000 Hm pro Toure und fahr mehr Trails, da sind die 160mm genug. Wichtig ist das es gut Berghoch geht und noch besser Bergab. wo setzt du das bike ein?


----------



## Kizou (29. Februar 2012)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Ich bin beide noch nicht gefahren aber ich fahr ca. 1000 - 2000 Hm pro Toure und fahr mehr Trails, da sind die 160mm genug. Wichtig ist das es gut Berghoch geht und noch besser Bergab. wo setzt du das bike ein?



Hometrails,Dolomiten ( 3 Wochen / Jahr ), ab und zu Park  ( 4-5  / Jahr )...das Übliche, das hier schon so oft besprochen wurde.


----------



## iquilibrium (29. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Hometrails,Dolomiten ( 3 Wochen / Jahr ), ab und zu Park  ( 4-5  / Jahr )...das Übliche, das hier schon so oft besprochen wurde.



He he, dann musst warten bis Canyon ein Mittelding zwischen Strive und Vertride baut  Echt schwere Entscheidung


----------



## Kizou (29. Februar 2012)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> He he, dann musst warten bis Canyon ein Mittelding zwischen Strive und Vertride baut  Echt schwere Entscheidung



ja genau, dass Mittelding vom Mittelding !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (29. Februar 2012)

Das Strive hat doch eine Bikeparkzulassung, also prinzipiell könnte das schon taugen. Ich würde allerdings eine Gabel mit Coil einbauen.


----------



## gotboost (29. Februar 2012)

Np Mega...kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Ms.Jackson (1. März 2012)

Ist die (überarbeitete) 270° Box inzwischen eigentlich problemlos? Beim Überfliegen dieses Themas habe ich diesbezüglich nichts negatives mehr gefunden, könnt ihr das so bestätigen?


Ich frage, weil ich mich für das Strive interessiere, habe aber etwas "Bammel". Ich bin damals (als es gerade rauskam) das Strive 7.0 eines Bekannten gefahren... der Hinterbau war die Hölle. Spiel axial, Spiel radial, Knacken aus der 270° Box, dazu hat sich der Monarch bei schnellen Stößen so verhärtet, dass man dachte man ist mit einem Hardtail unterwegs. Okay, letztes Problem wird sich mit dem RP2 wohl erledigt haben, aber wie sieht es mit den anderen Problemen aus?

Leider habe ich zu dem Bekannten keinen Kontakt mehr, sonst hätte ich den gefragt wie der Stand der Dinge ist


----------



## xTr3Me (1. März 2012)

Ob die Box jetzt auf Dauer keine Probleme macht weiß man erst nach der Saison. Auf alle Fälle wurden die bisher bekannten Probleme beseitigt. Das Hauptproblem waren ja die Nadellager.

Fahr doch einfach mal ein 2012 Strive, das ist immer noch der beste Weg, bevor man so viel Geld ausgeben will.


----------



## speichenquaeler (1. März 2012)

Ms.Jackson schrieb:


> Ist die (überarbeitete) 270° Box inzwischen eigentlich problemlos? Beim Überfliegen dieses Themas habe ich diesbezüglich nichts negatives mehr gefunden, könnt ihr das so bestätigen?


 

Die 270°er Box wurde doch deutlich überarbeitet. Hier gibts auch Bilder davon. Wie auch xTr3ME schon sagte, es gibt noch keine ausreichende Dauerbelastungserfahrung mit dem neuen Design.

Leider kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Entwicklung bei Canyon (wie auch bei den meisten anderen Herstellern) nicht die Ressourcen investiert, eine technische Neuerung nach Standards (dynamische und statische Betriebsfestigkeitsversuche) wie z.B. in der Automobilindustrie abzuprüfen.

Scheinbar ist das Problem der Box während der Konzeptionierung (und hoffentlich FEM-Modellierung und -simulation) nicht aufgefallen weil es nicht manifest wurde.

Da sind wir Kunden doch ein wenig Tester, wie man bei den Strives des Baujahrs 2011 ja feststellen musste.

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, ist der Mangel in der Feder-/Dämpferabstimmung (Verhärten und durchrauschen). Das hätte in aller erster Instanz in Abstimmungstests auffallen müssen, da hier die Einflussgröße Dauerfestigkeit keine Rolle spielt.

Ich befürchte, dass hat man entweder nicht auf dem prototypischen Schirm gehabt oder man hat sich mit der Serienabstimmung des Monarch zufrieden gegeben, und nach Auslieferung gemerkt, dass der Kunde selbiges nicht tut.

beste Grüße


----------



## speichenquaeler (1. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Fahr doch einfach mal ein 2012 Strive, das ist immer noch der beste Weg, bevor man so viel Geld ausgeben will.


 
Es wird schwer bei einer Probefahrt herauszufinden, ob die Box bzw. das Lager auf Dauer hält...

So viel Zeit habe ich leider nicht...und noch viel mehr...solange gibt mir Canyon kein Testbike...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (1. März 2012)

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass die Leute die sich über den Monarch beschweren nicht wissen in welcher Richtung das Floodgate geschlossen oder offen ist . Wenn es zu ist hört man ein Knacken, das kommt aber vom Floodgate (eindeutig!) und natürlich ist der Dämpfer unsensibler. Wenn der Dämpfer aber "offen" ist kann ich mich (fahre 30% Sag) nicht über ein unsensibles Verhalten beschweren, auch nicht über Durchschläge . Vielleicht ist mein Popometer auch einfach zu unsensibel, aber bei schnellen Abfahren fehlt mir einfach die Zeit um über solche dinge nachzudenken


----------



## xTr3Me (1. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Es wird schwer bei einer Probefahrt herauszufinden, ob die Box bzw. das Lager auf Dauer hält...
> 
> So viel Zeit habe ich leider nicht...und noch viel mehr...solange gibt mir Canyon kein Testbike...
> 
> Beste Grüße



Ich habe damit natürlich nicht die Langlebigkeit des Hinterbaus sondern die reinen Fahrqualitäten gemeint, die du im zweiten Teil deines Posts angesprochen hattest.

@sirios
 Das Problem ist jeder hat ein anderes Gewicht, fährt einen anderen Sag und hat andere Ansprüche auf verschiedenen Strecken. Der eine Fährt mit 30% SAG und 100 Kilo Gewicht nen 2 Meter hohen Drop und stellt danach fest, dass der Hinterbau das nicht mitmacht.. der andere Pumpt so hart auf dass er irgendwo unter 20% SAG ist und fährt über Wurzelteppiche mit aktiviertem PP und beschwert sich danach, dass der Hinterbau zu unsensibel wäre.. Ich lese hier im Forum jetzt schon eine Weile relativ viel mit und viele Berichte unterscheiden sich einfach völlig von meinen eigenen ErFAHRungen. Vor allem bei Reifen scheiden sich da die Geister.. also wenn du dein optimales Fahrwerkssetup gefunden hast und damit glücklich bist dann fahr einfach und mach dir keine Gedanken über die Technik 
Ich persönlich finde den Hinterbau des Strives einfach super, komme damit bergauf wie bergab sehr gut klar und habe lediglich an den Nadellagern etwas auszusetzen. Wenn sie getauscht sind dann kann ich mich hoffentlich auch aufs Fahren und nicht auf Technik konzentrieren


----------



## speichenquaeler (1. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> @sirios
> Das Problem ist jeder hat ein anderes Gewicht, fährt einen anderen Sag und hat andere Ansprüche auf verschiedenen Strecken. Der eine Fährt mit 30% SAG und 100 Kilo Gewicht nen 2 Meter hohen Drop und stellt danach fest, dass der Hinterbau das nicht mitmacht.. der andere Pumpt so hart auf dass er irgendwo unter 20% SAG ist und fährt über Wurzelteppiche mit aktiviertem PP und beschwert sich danach, dass der Hinterbau zu unsensibel wäre..


 

Jemand der ein Fahrwerk nicht einstellen (lassen) kann, verwirkt sein Recht zu kritisieren.


----------



## sirios (1. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Jemand der ein Fahrwerk nicht einstellen (lassen) kann, verwirkt sein Recht zu kritisieren.



Amen !


----------



## Kizou (1. März 2012)

Ist eigentlich schonmal Jemand ein Endurorennen mit dem Strive gefahren ?
Wenn ja, wie hat es sich angestellt ?


----------



## HitMan34 (1. März 2012)

Kann bisher nicht viel negatives über das Strive sagen. 
Bin es bisher knapp 400km gefahren. Kein Knacken, kein durchrauschender Hinterbau (90kg, aber 15% Sag). Als Veränderung habe ich jedoch den Lenker direkt getauscht gegen einen mit 38mm rise, da mit dem Easton Haven Lenker die Bremsen am Oberrohr geschliffen haben . Zusätzlich habe ich direkt auf Tubeless umgerüstet was durch die UST Laufräder ohne Probleme funktionierte, Ventile wurden von Canyon bereits mitgeliefert.

Als Modell habe ich das 9.0 aus 2011.

Hatte vorher das Torque ES, ebenfalls mit Hammerschmidt Kurbel. Mit dem Torque waren die Touren (40-50km >1000hm) schon deutlich anstrengender. Das Strive rollt quasi von selbst. Die Touren bestehen aus Trails mit Drops um 1m, Feldwegen und Teils auch Forstautobahnen. Weiss nicht was der Hinterbau sagt, wenn die Drops höher werden und das Rad mal in den Bikepark kommt. 

Von daher habe ich bisher ein Top Eindruck und bereue nicht den kauf. Habe im übrigen das Rad aus dem Outlet gekauft, war aber ein ungenutztes bis dato.


----------



## Tom_H (1. März 2012)

Kann ich nur bestätigen .... das mit dem rollen! Hatte vorher ein Nerve Am und seit vorgestern ein Strive 9.0 und es fährt sich genau so gut den Berg hoch wie das AM!!!

Kann ich nach der ersten ausfahrt nur empfehlen, mal schauen wie es nach der Saison aussieht!!!


----------



## iquilibrium (1. März 2012)

Tom_H schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen .... das mit dem rollen! Hatte vorher ein Nerve Am und seit vorgestern ein Strive 9.0 und es fährt sich genau so gut den Berg hoch wie das AM!!!
> 
> Kann ich nach der ersten ausfahrt nur empfehlen, mal schauen wie es nach der Saison aussieht!!!



Schon ein 2012er?


----------



## Tom_H (1. März 2012)

ja, 11.10.2011 bestellt und 28.02.2012 abgeholt.


----------



## iquilibrium (1. März 2012)

Tom_H schrieb:


> ja, 11.10.2011 bestellt und 28.02.2012 abgeholt.



Meinen Glückwunsch!!!
Ich hab auch an dem Tag Bestellt und muss noch bis Ostern warten 

wie schaut es mit ein paar Bildern aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (1. März 2012)

gleiche Zeit bestellt : KW 15


----------



## Tom_H (1. März 2012)

Wahrscheinlich liegt es an der Rahmengröße und /oder an der Farbe.

  Meins ist Größe L und in deep black ano - white


----------



## iquilibrium (1. März 2012)

Tom_H schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich liegt es an der Rahmengröße und /oder an der Farbe.
> 
> Meins ist Größe L und in deep black ano - white



hmmm, liegt glaub ich dran das ich das 9.0 SL bestellt hab, auch in L


----------



## Sunset84 (1. März 2012)

Hab mein 7.0er in Glacier eine Woche nach dem Release der Homepage bestellt. Soll in KW 14 kommen


----------



## Happy-Dog (1. März 2012)

Heute Mittag Bescheid bekommen, dassg mein Bike wieder auf dem Weg zu mir ist.
Damit verkürzt sich die Reperaturzeit von vier auf zwei Wochen.


----------



## schwed1 (1. März 2012)

Bei mir hats 6 Wochen gedauert bis ich es zum ersten mal zurück hatte. Dann noch mal zwei.


----------



## rebirth (1. März 2012)

Tom? Schon bilder gemacht? Mich würde das cockpit interessieren!


----------



## iKev (2. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Tom? Schon bilder gemacht? Mich würde das cockpit interessieren!



da schließe ich mich an. stell mal ein paar schöne Bilder von deinem Bike online


----------



## rebirth (2. März 2012)

hiho.. wollte eben das Bike mit PP Bezahlen. Die Option Lastschrift steht allerdings nicht zur Verfügung. Ging das bei jemanden?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HitMan34 (2. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> hiho.. wollte eben das Bike mit PP Bezahlen. Die Option Lastschrift steht allerdings nicht zur Verfügung. Ging das bei jemanden?
> 
> Grüße



bei mir ging nur Kreditkarte bei PP


----------



## Gmias (2. März 2012)

mein ES 9.0 soll nach telefonischer Absprache nächste woche kommen. es fehlt allerdings die Unterrohrschutzfolie. wird nachgeliefert. vorübergehend erhalte ich eine transparente. sonst wäre es Kw 22. Freu.

Übrigens Bestelldatum war 14.12.11


----------



## Gmias (2. März 2012)

Tom_H schrieb:


> ja, 11.10.2011 bestellt und 28.02.2012 abgeholt.


 fehlt bei dir auch die Schutzfolie?


----------



## rebirth (2. März 2012)

KW22 war auf der bestätigung? Hast du die nächste woche ausgemacht? Oder wurde dir das einfach so mitgeteilt?

Hab auch das ES9 bestellt...






Gmias schrieb:


> mein ES 9.0 soll nach telefonischer Absprache nächste woche kommen. es fehlt allerdings die Unterrohrschutzfolie. wird nachgeliefert. vorübergehend erhalte ich eine transparente. sonst wäre es Kw 22. Freu.
> 
> Übrigens Bestelldatum war 14.12.11


----------



## sirios (2. März 2012)

Seid Ihr alle aus dem Bett gefallen ?


----------



## Gmias (2. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> KW22 war auf der bestätigung? Hast du die nächste woche ausgemacht? Oder wurde dir das einfach so mitgeteilt?
> 
> Hab auch das ES9 bestellt...


 die Kw 22 bezieht sich auf die Folie. Ich hatte bei Canyon angerufen weil ich 2 mails mit verschiedenen LT bekommen hatte. 12 und 15 Kw. da sagte man mir das es ohne Folie sofort verfügbar sei in M. Die Spank Pedale werden leider auch erst so spät nachgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HitMan34 (2. März 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Seid Ihr alle aus dem Bett gefallen ?



Früh aufstehen, früh zur arbeit, früh Feierabend -> früh aufs Rad


----------



## sirios (2. März 2012)

HitMan34 schrieb:


> Früh aufstehen, früh zur arbeit, früh Feierabend -> früh aufs Rad



Das is ne gute Idee! Bin auch schon auf der Arbeit, doch leider gilt bei mir der Grundsatz: Wer früh anfängt kann länger bleiben !


----------



## Gmias (2. März 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Seid Ihr alle aus dem Bett gefallen ?


 Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm.


----------



## Tom_H (2. März 2012)

Hab's gestern fotografiert!


----------



## mweber972 (2. März 2012)

sehr geil 
Nur noch 6 Wochen warten dann ist auch bei mir Bescherung


----------



## Wobbi (2. März 2012)

gefällt!


----------



## airfloh46 (2. März 2012)

Geiles Teil 
Bei Rahmengröße L haste bestimmt auch keine Probleme mit dem Lenker übers Oberrohr zu kommen


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. März 2012)

Gmias schrieb:


> Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm.


 
Der frühe Vogel kann mich mal...

ich leg mich jetzt schlafen bis KW14...ich ertrags nicht zu sehen...wie geil die 2012er Strives sind...


Beste Grüße


----------



## Wobbi (2. März 2012)

airfloh46 schrieb:


> Geiles Teil
> Bei Rahmengröße L haste bestimmt auch keine Probleme mit dem Lenker übers Oberrohr zu kommen



wieso hat das was mit der rahmengröße zu tun? auch wenn das steuerrohr länger ist, steht es nach oben nicht weiter über, als ein steuerrohr der rahmengröße "s", oder steh ich auf´m schlauch?


----------



## derth (2. März 2012)

Aaber 
zumindest die 2011er Strives wurde bei steigender Rahmenhöhe mit längeren Vorbauten bestückt,
ausserdem scheint mir die Wölbung des Oberrohres verschiedene Radien zu haben bei unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen. Das führt dazu dass die L-Fahrer mit den Schaltern/Bremsen meist (je nach Winkel) drüberkommen, alle anderen haben mehr oder minder große Probleme.

Gruß
   derTH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airfloh46 (2. März 2012)

Genau so hatte ich das auch in Erinnerung


----------



## swoosh999 (2. März 2012)

derth schrieb:


> Das führt dazu dass die L-Fahrer mit den Schaltern/Bremsen meist (je nach Winkel) drüberkommen, alle anderen haben mehr oder minder große Probleme.



..da wünscht man sich die gute alte rücktrittbremse zurück


----------



## derth (2. März 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> ..da wünscht man sich die gute alte rücktrittbremse zurück



Nö, aber die ganzen SRAM-ler können ja jetzt wieder auf GripShift umrüsten (würg)


----------



## Tom_H (2. März 2012)

Ich hab die Bremse am Lenker einbischen nach oben verstellt und es passt drüber .....ist noch immer angenehm zu bremsen.


----------



## Wobbi (2. März 2012)

derth schrieb:


> Nö, aber die ganzen SRAM-ler können ja jetzt wieder auf GripShift umrüsten (würg)



ich fahre größe "s" in kombination mit sram x0 und nem 5mm spacer. lenkerbreite, rise, up- und backsweep gleich dem original und nen syntace f149-vorbau in 60mm, der zwar 5mm länger ist, aber 4° weniger hat als der originale und komme mit den schaltern über´s oberrohr drüber.


----------



## rebirth (2. März 2012)

Könntest du detail bilder von vorbau und steuersatz machen bitte?


----------



## Wobbi (2. März 2012)

hab zwar kein detailbild, aber in meiner galerie sieht man´s ganz gut, dass es mit den triggern passt.
montierter lenker ist der reverb am carbon 710. (falls jemand die daten mit dem orignallenker vergleichen möchte.)


----------



## iquilibrium (2. März 2012)

Tom_H schrieb:


> Hab's gestern fotografiert!



Sehr Geil!!!! da kommt jetzt richtiger Neid auf 
5 Wochen können noch so lang sein


----------



## iquilibrium (2. März 2012)

@Tom:  Hast du das Bike auch schon mal gewogen, inwiefern L von den Herstellerangaben abweichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom_H (2. März 2012)

Ja, mit meinem SQLab-Sattel und mit NC-17 Magnesium Plattform Pedale bringt es 15,1 kg auf die Wagge!


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. März 2012)

Tom_H schrieb:


> Hab's gestern fotografiert!


 
Und heute bitte...schnipp...schnapp...Scheibe am Hinterrad ab!


----------



## Tom_H (2. März 2012)

die scheibe kommt 100 % heute ab! Hab's gestern zu spät gesehen


----------



## iquilibrium (2. März 2012)

Tom_H schrieb:


> die scheibe kommt 100 % heute ab! Hab's gestern zu spät gesehen



Die würde sich aber gut zu Plastik Schutzbleche machen


----------



## Tom_H (2. März 2012)

..... nur ein Weichei fahrt mit Schutzblech


----------



## Kolja_ (2. März 2012)

Hat das Strive in 2012 außen verlegte Züge? Sieht bei Toms Bildern so aus. :???:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (2. März 2012)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Hat das Strive in 2012 außen verlegte Züge? Sieht bei Toms Bildern so aus. :???:



jup, aber nur die HS modelle.
war 2011 auch schon so.
geht bei HS nicht anders.


----------



## Kolja_ (2. März 2012)

Ahso! Danke für die Info!


----------



## rebirth (2. März 2012)

und halt echt ne `11er reverb..  Hab meine erst geschrottet und ne schöne (bessere!?) `12er bekommen...


----------



## Skoalman (2. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> und halt echt ne `11er reverb..  Hab meine erst geschrottet und ne schöne (bessere!?) `12er bekommen...


Du scheinst wohl immer noch das Modelljahr der Reverb anhand der Farbe der Überwurfmutter bestimmen zu wollen?
Dass aber die *2012er OEM-Stützen* mehrheitlich eine silberne Überwurfmutter haben scheint dir noch nicht aufgefallen zu sein?


----------



## iKev (2. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> und halt echt ne `11er reverb..  Hab meine erst geschrottet und ne schöne (bessere!?) `12er bekommen...



ist eine 2012er Reverb verbaut. Hab mir das bei Ankunft meines Bikes gleich angesehen


----------



## rebirth (3. März 2012)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Modelljahr der Reverb anhand der Farbe der Überwurfmutter bestimmen



auch. und an der zugentlastung.. 

und nein, ich vergleiche nicht jeden schrott den andere "hersteller" an ihr bike stecken...


----------



## Skoalman (3. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> auch. und an der zugentlastung..
> 
> und nein, ich vergleiche nicht jeden schrott den andere "hersteller" an ihr bike stecken...


Der Leitungsanschluss am Stützenkopf (=Zugentlastung) ist am Bike von Tom_H klar erkennbar die neue Version.


----------



## rebirth (3. März 2012)

Ok, schau ich mir nachher am pc nochmal genauer an ;-)


----------



## matzem200 (3. März 2012)

Weiß jemand ob man per e-mail benachrichtigt wird wenn sich der voraussichtliche Liefertermin ändert? Online sind die Liefertermine jetzt sogar auf KW 15 gesunken, hoffentlich kann ich nun auf eine frühere Lieferung hoffen.

Gruß


----------



## iKev (3. März 2012)

matzem200 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man per e-mail benachrichtigt wird wenn sich der voraussichtliche Liefertermin ändert? Online sind die Liefertermine jetzt sogar auf KW 15 gesunken, hoffentlich kann ich nun auf eine frühere Lieferung hoffen.
> 
> Gruß



Canyon benachrichtigt dich zwischen 2-5Tagen vor Versand deines Bikes.
Weitere Updates hatte ich z.B auch nicht erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoppaaa (4. März 2012)

Hey leute,
fährt hier eigentlich einer ne Kindshock dropzone teleskopstütze am Strive?
Hab das 7.0er und wollte mir jetzt ne Teleskopstütze nachrüsten und da die Kindshock gut 50 billiger is als die rock shox wollte ich mir die holen.
Aber is die Kindshock auch wirklich genau so gut wie die reverb?


----------



## iKev (4. März 2012)

Schoppaaa schrieb:


> Hey leute,
> fährt hier eigentlich einer ne Kindshock dropzone teleskopstütze am Strive?
> Hab das 7.0er und wollte mir jetzt ne Teleskopstütze nachrüsten und da die Kindshock gut 50 billiger is als die rock shox wollte ich mir die holen.
> Aber is die Kindshock auch wirklich genau so gut wie die reverb?



investier besser die 50 mehr. die reverb ist wirklich ein traum u es ist sehr gut im Gelände die Hände am Lenker zu lassen


----------



## rebirth (4. März 2012)

Wenn du ne teleskopstütze BRAUCHST dann bist du ohnehin zu schnell  is ein luxus artikel, aber hergeben würd ich sie nimmer  meine 11er reverb war scho im arsch, bin gespannt wie lang die 12er hält  ...aber solls nicht ne neue stütze geben wo die leitung unten angebracht ist? Die wär vielleicht noch eher was!?


----------



## DaVince (4. März 2012)

In der neuen Ausgabe der FREERIDE wurden 13 Superenduros getestet unter anderem das 2012er Strive ESX 9 SL!
Kleiner Lesetipp


----------



## rebirth (4. März 2012)

wie ists abgeschnitten? bissi teuer für mich, für einen bericht =D


----------



## swoosh999 (5. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> wie ists abgeschnitten? bissi teuer für mich, für einen bericht =D



freeride kommt erst am 07.03.


----------



## thomas79 (5. März 2012)

Abonnenten müssten Sie schon haben.


----------



## rick1 (5. März 2012)

ich dacht immer das Superenduro wär das Torque?!
mich kotzt nur an das bei mir die Freeride im Briefkasten liegt ich aber 4 wochen nicht da bin


----------



## lordpoldy (5. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> wie ists abgeschnitten? bissi teuer für mich, für einen bericht =D



Im Test von 13 Superenduros..... Ist der Tour Kauftip..... Weil es zu straff ist eher nicht der Downhill Tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (5. März 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Im Test von 13 Superenduros..... Ist der Tour Kauftip..... Weil es zu straff ist eher nicht der Downhill Tip



Sorry, aber.. Was? Versteh nur Bahnhof


----------



## Kizou (5. März 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Im Test von 13 Superenduros..... Ist der Tour Kauftip..... Weil es zu straff ist eher nicht der Downhill Tip







???????


----------



## xTr3Me (5. März 2012)

Laut Test fährt es sich eben nicht wie ein Downhill - Sofa (und es soll ja auch kein Downhiller sein...)


----------



## DiHo (5. März 2012)

Hallo
@ Schoppaaa

Kindschock Dropzone ist nix fürs Strive weil Sattelhalterung nach hinten versetzt ist.
Super Natural kannste nehmen.

Grüße aus der Pfalz


----------



## Kizou (5. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Laut Test fährt es sich eben nicht wie ein Downhill - Sofa (und es soll ja auch kein Downhiller sein...)




was haben sie denn bemängelt oder hervorgehoben ?


----------



## xTr3Me (5. März 2012)

ich hab den Test nicht hier, ich hab nur erklärt was lordpoldy meinte, weil es 2 hier nicht verstanden haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (5. März 2012)

Also unter den 13 getesteten Super Enduros ist das Strive der Kauftip um Touren zu fahren in der Aktuellen Freeride Ausgabe.....
Laut diesem Test ist es nicht so gut wie die anderen 13 getesteten Superenduros für den Downhill das es sehr straff abgestimmt ist.... 
Ich habe keine lust den Test abzuschreiben.... Ich glaube wegen dem Copyright hier darf ich ihn auch nicht Scannen.... Sonst würde ich das für euch tun!


Ich habe mein Ghost jetzt verkauft und langsam wird es ernst für mich eins zu bestellen.... 

Hat hier zufällig jemand eins im Ruhrpott in M???? Das ich da mal drauf sitzen könnte????


----------



## lordpoldy (5. März 2012)

DH Hightspeed 3 von 6 Strichen
DH Technisch 5 von 6
Park/ Trix 2 von 6
Tour/ Trail 6 von 6 
Bergauf 6 von 6

+Ausstattung, Optik, agil, leicht
- wenig Komfort im Heck, Straff

Die anderen Kandidaten sind
Solid Blade Enduro
Nox Flux FR 6.7
Last Herb 160
Rotwild R.E1 Pro
Ghost Cagua
Alutech Fanes
Votec V.SX
Gaint Reign X1
Rose Uncle Jimbo 8
Trek Slash 7
Specialized Enduro Comp
Rocky Mountain Slayer 70

Und das Strive ist halt der Kauftip um Touren zu fahren in diesem Kreis


----------



## xTr3Me (5. März 2012)

Ohne den Test gesehen zu haben Tippe ich mal darauf, dass das Trek Testsieger ist?


----------



## lordpoldy (5. März 2012)

Nee... Der Zweite Tipp ist der Downhill Tip und den bekommt das Giant habe aber auch noch nicht den ganzen Test durch....


----------



## lordpoldy (5. März 2012)

Mal was anderes... das dauert noch knappe 9 Wochen bis es kommen würde, muss ich das sofort bezahlen oder erst kurz vor der Lieferung??? Weiss das hier jemand?

Welche Bremsscheibengrösse hat dieses.
Wie hoch ist die Fahrergewichtsbeschränkung?


----------



## rebirth (5. März 2012)

Die Felgen sind für 130kg ausgelegt. Nachgefragt beim Hersteller, vom rest weiß ichs nicht.


----------



## Kizou (5. März 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Mal was anderes... das dauert noch knappe 9 Wochen bis es kommen würde, muss ich das sofort bezahlen oder erst kurz vor der Lieferung??? Weiss das hier jemand?
> 
> Welche Bremsscheibengrösse hat dieses.
> Wie hoch ist die Fahrergewichtsbeschränkung?



Zahlung bei Abholung


----------



## lordpoldy (5. März 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Zahlung bei Abholung



Das ist natürlich eine Idee... 180 KM sind vertretbar...Bei knapp 38 Versandt komm ich zwar nicht an den Benzinpreis.... Aber so habe ich es sicher und ohne Mängel!

Der LRS ist bis 130Kg Systemgewicht zugelassen??? Hätte ich gar nicht mit gerechnet, danke für die Tips...


----------



## lordpoldy (5. März 2012)

Warum sind die Bikes in der Schweiz knapp 500â¬ billiger... Der Strivestyle hat was!


----------



## speichenquaeler (5. März 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Hat hier zufällig jemand eins im Ruhrpott in M???? Das ich da mal drauf sitzen könnte????




in 3 Wochen...Essener Süden...7.0er...wird aber gepimpt...Talas raus...Lyrik rein...The One statt Elixir...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (5. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> in 3 Wochen...Essener Süden...7.0er...wird aber gepimpt...Talas raus...Lyrik rein...The One statt Elixir...
> 
> Beste Grüße



Das wäre eine Gute sache... 3300 ohne Probefahrt ist schon irgendwie bitter.... aber bei den Händlern hier finde ich nichts was mir gefällt!!!! Leider


----------



## speichenquaeler (5. März 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Das wäre eine Gute sache... 3300 ohne Probefahrt ist schon irgendwie bitter.... aber bei den Händlern hier finde ich nichts was mir gefällt!!!! Leider




Kein Ding...KW14 sollte es soweit sein.

Kannst gerne ne Runde drehen...wenn Dir das 7.0er reicht...ansonsten...ich hole das Bike in Koblenz ab...da kannst Du auch dein 9.0er (?) probefahren...

Beste Grüße


----------



## lordpoldy (5. März 2012)

Haben die da 9.0 stehen? Mir sind Sram und Hammerschmidt wichtig, von daher passt nur das eine.... oder das Torque Trailflow

Mir geht es ja um das Fahrgefühl von daher wird mir das 7.0 locker reichen... danke für das Angebot


----------



## lordpoldy (5. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> .Talas raus...Lyrik rein...The One statt Elixir...
> 
> Beste Grüße


Warum macht man das eigentlich?


----------



## sirios (5. März 2012)

Weil die Lyrik einfach ein gutes und günstiges (im Vergleich zu Fox) Bügeleisen ist, das man auch selbst warten kann ! Ich bin mit meiner jedenfalls hochzufrieden!


----------



## lordpoldy (5. März 2012)

In meinem alten Bike war eine 120mm RLC, die war gut aber hatte auch schnell einen Service nötig.... 
Wenn ich aber eine Talas hätte, würde ich die erstmal fahren, schlechter ist die bestimmt nicht!
Und bei den Bremsen, da kann ich nur bei einer alten Juicy mitsprechen... damit war ich voll und ganz zufrieden


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. März 2012)

Sorry, aber Talas vs. Lyrik, da sind WELTEN dazwischen!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber eine Talas hätte, würde ich die erstmal fahren, schlechter ist die bestimmt nicht!


 süß...


----------



## rebirth (5. März 2012)

Fanboy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (6. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Fanboy!



Auf Fox bezogen eher nicht, ich kann mir da gar kein Urteil drüber erlauben... Bin bis jetzt weder eine Talas noch eine Lyrik gefahren.
Mein altes HT hatte eine RS Gabel, die war uneingeschränkt gut.
Mein altes Touren AM Ghost 120mm Fully hatte Fox Elemente dran...
Die Gabel hatte schnell die Buchsen ausgeschlagen... Trotzdem war die gut.

Ein wahres Enduro möchte ich mir gerne kaufen, bin ich bis jetzt aber noch nie richtig gefahren.... Nur mal beim Händler um den Block.

Wie gesagt ich kenne den Vergleich nicht


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. März 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> In meinem alten Bike war eine 120mm RLC, die war gut aber hatte auch schnell einen Service nötig....
> Wenn ich aber eine Talas hätte, würde ich die erstmal fahren, schlechter ist die bestimmt nicht!
> Und bei den Bremsen, da kann ich nur bei einer alten Juicy mitsprechen... damit war ich voll und ganz zufrieden


 

Zur Gabel:

- Ich möchte den Fuchs veräußern...also lieber nicht fahren, nur um zu wissen sie funktioniert nicht so wie ich möchte. (Die Talas R des 7.0er hat keine anpassbare Druckstufendämpfung...des mog i ned...)

Zur Bremse:

- The One liegt zu Hause noch in OVP im Keller.

Ich habe an meinem HT die R1, die ist bissig und leicht...wie ein Supermodel....

The One dürfte auch was das Gewicht angeht eine Referenzgröße sein.

Beste Grüße


----------



## swoosh999 (6. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Zur Bremse:
> 
> - The One liegt zu Hause noch in OVP im Keller.
> 
> ...



das einzige schöne an formula bremsen:
man hört dich schon kilometer weit im wald 
aber eine gute möglichkeit einen wildunfall vorzubeugen


----------



## Kizou (6. März 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> das einzige schöne an formular bremsen:
> man hört dich schon kilometer weit im wald
> aber eine gute möglichkeit einen wildunfall vorzubeugen



Ich hatte die One mit trickstuff ng.
Lautlos und richtig bissig !


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. März 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> das einzige schöne an formular bremsen:
> man hört dich schon kilometer weit im wald
> aber eine gute möglichkeit einen wildunfall vorzubeugen


 

Das heißt Formula_ ohne R...Formular ist das was man in deutschen Amtsstuben ausfüllt! 

Die R1 ist schon etwas anfällig für Geräusche. Eine absolut planes Aussrichten der Beläge, ein Anphasen der Belagränder sowie Entgraten der Scheibenbohrungen hat aber dauerhafte Abhilfe geschaffen.

Außer wenns arg schmutzig wird...aber dann darf sie auch schreien! Machen die meisten Frauen auch!! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Kizou (6. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Das heißt Formula_ ohne R...Formular ist das was man in deutschen Amtsstuben ausfüllt!
> 
> Die R1 ist schon etwas anfällig für Geräusche. Eine absolut planes Aussrichten der Beläge, ein Anphasen der Belagränder sowie Entgraten der Scheibenbohrungen hat aber dauerhafte Abhilfe geschaffen.
> 
> ...



Aber Formulare können auch ganz schön Bremsen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (6. März 2012)

lordpoldy ich meinte nicht dich ;-)


----------



## Schoppaaa (6. März 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Hallo
> @ Schoppaaa
> 
> Kindschock Dropzone ist nix fürs Strive weil Sattelhalterung nach hinten versetzt ist.
> ...



vielen Dank für die Info. 
Leider is die supernatural mindestens genau so teuer wie die reverb, von daher werde ich wohl lieber die nehmen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ich hatte die One mit trickstuff ng.
> Lautlos und richtig bissig !


Meine The One war auch relativ laut, also damit meinte ich die Bremsgeräusche! Geschliffen oder geklingelt hat sie nicht - dafür hat sie irgendwann in den schweizer Alpen den Dienst versagt, da war ich mir der endgültig fertig. WENN sie funktioniert, ist es eine tolle Bremse...




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> ... Entgraten der Scheibenbohrungen ...


OMG! Das ist aber eine heftige Sisiphusarbeit...


----------



## speichenquaeler (7. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> OMG! Das ist aber eine heftige Sisiphusarbeit...


 

Weiß ich nicht...habe ich für ein handelsübliches Gebinde an Hopfenbräu aufm Job im Werkzeugbau machen lassen...

...schön angephast mit einer sehr intoleranten Toleranz 0,2mm +-0,1 (so habe ich es jedenfalls angewiesen... )

Man sagte mir der Kasten Bier sei einfach verdienter Genuss gewesen, da die Scheibe doch sehr weich sei...keinesfalls gehärtet...wahrscheinlich nur aus einem Blech gestanzt...nicht geschmiedet...

Jetzt ist Ruhe....

Beste Grüße


----------



## rebirth (7. März 2012)

Strange.. Aber das bringt mich auf ne idee ;-) gibts ne liste auf der ich nachsehen kann welche scheibe zu welchem sattel/klotz passt?

Grüße


----------



## speichenquaeler (7. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Strange.. Aber das bringt mich auf ne idee ;-) gibts ne liste auf der ich nachsehen kann welche scheibe zu welchem sattel/klotz passt?
> 
> Grüße




Was heißt für Dich "passen"?


----------



## lordpoldy (7. März 2012)

Ist hier jemand schonmal das Strive und das Trek Slash Probe gefahren???? 
Tut sich da viel zwischen den Bikes? Vergleichbar von den Daten her sind die ja


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (7. März 2012)

Sind glaube ich beide mit im Test in der neuen Freeride drinm falls du da was drauf hälst.


----------



## lordpoldy (7. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Sind glaube ich beide mit im Test in der neuen Freeride drinm falls du da was drauf hälst.



Den habe ich gelesen...Allerdings hätte ch mal gerne eine Aussage von einem nicht Bike-Magazin Tester..... Für mich ist ein Bike jenseits der 3000 Marke schon ne ganz schöne Hausnummer... Also so viel Infos wie möglich holen


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (7. März 2012)

Kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Mein Cagua fühlt sich auch nicht besonders stelzig an ;-) Vielleicht doch noch ne andere Meinung. Aber ich denke kaum das jemand beide Bikes gefahren sein wird. Aber wer weis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (8. März 2012)

Man weiss es nicht, das Cauga möchte ich die Tage auch mal Probefahren.... Das spricht mich optisch allerdings nicht so an. Zumindest die kleine Version nicht..... Und die grosse ist mir deutlich zu viel für ein Ghost....


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. März 2012)

Ich wollte die kleine auch nicht erst und jetzt würde ich sie nie wieder hergeben. Auf den Bildern sieht man das gebürstete Alu nicht, das ist der absolute Hammer!!

Sorry für OT, bin wieder weg hier


----------



## Ms.Jackson (8. März 2012)

Welche Kurbel ist jetzt eigentlich beim 8er verbaut? Die RF Turbine wie auf dem Foto zu sehen oder die RF Atlas FR wie in der Teileliste steht?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. März 2012)

Ich würde der Teileliste immer eher Recht geben als dem Bild.


----------



## Ms.Jackson (8. März 2012)

Richtig, aber glauben tue ich inzwischen nichts mehr - zumindest bis ich das Bike bei mir stehen habe. Damals beim 7er Strive stand auch bei Lyrik RC2L, verbaut war aber eine RC2DH.

Wurden überhaupt schon 8er verschickt?


----------



## sirios (8. März 2012)

Wobei die RC2DH wohl deutlich besser ist als die RC2L !


----------



## lordpoldy (8. März 2012)

Ich habe es getan.....

Glacier M und jetzt noch 9 Wochen warten......
P/L ist einfach unschlagbar.... da kann ich gucken im Laden wo ich will!


----------



## swoosh999 (8. März 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Glacier M und jetzt noch 9 Wochen warten......



wenn ich an die nervtötende warterei vom letzten jahr denke hast du mein tiefstes mitgefühl.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. März 2012)

Ich wollts nicht so sagen xD Nächste Woche soll übrigens sehr schönes Wetter werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (9. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Ich wollts nicht so sagen xD Nächste Woche soll übrigens sehr schönes Wetter werden



Ich habe noch das Cube Acid meiner Frau im keller


----------



## sirios (9. März 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Ich habe noch das Cube Acid meiner Frau im keller



Also ich geh morgen wieder ne Runde durch den Wald Strive'n ...

Ne ernsthaft: Warterei nervt, hast mein Mitgefühl


----------



## lordpoldy (9. März 2012)

Noch bin ich nicht so heiss..... Das kommt erst kurz bevor es da ist!
Jetzt habe ich ein Fahrrad bestellt, weiss das ich drauf warten muss und damit kann ich gut bis kurz vor Schluss leben. Dafür muss meine Hochschwangere Frau mit meiner Tochter nicht mehr durch die Fahrradläden


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. März 2012)

Ich musste 5 Monate warten, mir gings genauso wie dir.


----------



## speichenquaeler (9. März 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Noch bin ich nicht so heiss..... Das kommt erst kurz bevor es da ist!


 

Rede es Dir gut...Du wirst es nicht schaffen...

Das zehrt innerlich...das Warten... jeden Tag ein wenig mehr...

Bei mir sind es noch 25 Tage... 

Beste Grüße


----------



## lordpoldy (9. März 2012)

Ich hoffe das die den Termin halbwegs einhalten... 
Wie sagte mein Vater immer? "Geduld ist eine Tugend!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (9. März 2012)

Was ist eigentlich los? Zuerst wird in jedem Test der Hinterbau als zu degressiv bezeichnet und nun, im Test der FREERIDE, als zu straff.
Striver, ist der Hinterbau nun recht sensibel oder stempelt er eher über die Wurzeln ?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. März 2012)

Die Freeride scheint im Moment um jeden Preis gegen den Kritikerstrom aus anderen Tests schwimmen zu wollen


----------



## sirios (9. März 2012)

ich kann definitiv sagen, dass der Hinterbau mit der richtigen Dämpferabstimmung definitiv alles schön glatt bügelt. Manchmal funktioniert das so gut, dass man sich überschätzt! Deswegen hatte ich letztes Wochenende nen ziemlich heftigen Abflug, weil das Fahrwerk mir einfach zu viel Selbstvertrauen gegeben hat und ich dadurch doch etwas zu heftig unterwegs war ! Geht schon krass ab wenn man bergab unterwegs ist


----------



## iquilibrium (9. März 2012)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde.  Wenn ich die 	
Mavic Crossmax SX als Tubeless fahren will, reicht es da aus wenn ich nur das Ventil tausche?


----------



## speichenquaeler (9. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Die Freeride scheint im Moment um jeden Preis gegen den Kritikerstrom aus anderen Tests schwimmen zu wollen


 
Würde sich einfach klären lassen, wenn die Redakteure der Bikebravos mal nicht nur blumige aber nicht weiter spezifizierende Worthülsen produzieren würden, sondern anstatt Briefmarkengroße Kennungen des Fahrwerks auch mal als Service die Messdaten in einer sich der Analyse nicht verschliesendenden Form zur Verfügung stellen würden.

Man könnte schön sehen...welche Progression wann und wie kongruent zur Vorderachse einsetzt.

Noch schöner...hach...ich komme ins Träumen..eine dynamische Kennung.

Wie reagiert ein Hinterbau/Gabel auf highspeed/lowspeed Lastkollektive. Wie verhält sich der Hinterbau auf hochfrequente Anregung hinsichtlich Dämpfung...verhärtet er...verweichlicht er und arbeitet sich in den Federweg.

Die Hersteller der Feder/Dämpfersysteme müssten diese Daten haben, warum sollten Sie sonst highspeed/lowspeed Druck und Zugstufen verkaufen??

[/traumende]

Allerdings würde das für 99% der Bravoleser überfordernd wirken...

Beste Grüße


----------



## lordpoldy (9. März 2012)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde.  Wenn ich die
> Mavic Crossmax SX als Tubeless fahren will, reicht es da aus wenn ich nur das Ventil tausche?



Ich kann nur von den Crossmax St sprechen, aber da war Schlauch raus, mitgeliefertes Ventil rein! Ust Reifen drauf, aufpumpen! Fertig.... Auf die Dauer ist nur Milch sehr hilfreich 


iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## Schoppaaa (9. März 2012)

Hey leute,
kann mir vielleicht einer von euch mal ein paar tipps zum einstellen der Federgabel (Lyrik) geben?
Ich scheiter irgendwie schon beim SAG. 
Irgendwie variiert der ständig.
Fahre bei meinen 74KG derzeit 85 PSI, und wenn ich dann zum messen des SAGs ein paar mal die Gabel runter pumpe und dann gucke wo die Gabel stehen bleibt, bleibt diese jedes mal an einer anderen Stelle stehen. (variiert so zwischen 15-25%)
Mich wundert auch das das Rad mit voll aufgedrehten Rebound nicht abhebt...

Außerdem würde ich gerne mal erfahren wie man die Federgabel wartet. Ich habe nur Anleitungen zum kompletten zerlegen der gabel gefunden, aber man muss die doch auch mal zwischendurch weniger intensiv warten oder?


----------



## gotboost (9. März 2012)

Lyrik thread. Stichworte ölschmierung und ohne Luft im vollkoprimiertem Zustand zusammenbauen..


----------



## Dooley (9. März 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Ich habe es getan.....
> 
> Glacier M und jetzt noch 9 Wochen warten......
> P/L ist einfach unschlagbar.... da kann ich gucken im Laden wo ich will!





GLÜCKWUNSCH LORDY

absolut geiles teil!!!!
freue mich schon wenn wir das ding einweihen.


----------



## Dooley (9. März 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ich hatte die One mit trickstuff ng.
> Lautlos und richtig bissig !




habe auch bei mir am bike die One.egal ob nass oder trocken bis jetzt schweigt sie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (9. März 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> ich kann definitiv sagen, dass der Hinterbau mit der richtigen Dämpferabstimmung definitiv alles schön glatt bügelt. Manchmal funktioniert das so gut, dass man sich überschätzt! Deswegen hatte ich letztes Wochenende nen ziemlich heftigen Abflug, weil das Fahrwerk mir einfach zu viel Selbstvertrauen gegeben hat und ich dadurch doch etwas zu heftig unterwegs war ! Geht schon krass ab wenn man bergab unterwegs ist



ohne den test der FR gelesen zu haben ist es schon so, dass sich der hinterbau mehr im langsamen/technischen gelände entfalten kann.
schnelle sachen sind da nicht so sein ding.
ich würde eher sagen er verhärtet ziemlich schnell.

mal sehen was mein dämpferprojekt in den nächsten wochen bringt


----------



## Kizou (9. März 2012)

Also doch


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. März 2012)

Und so ist das empfinden von jedem wieder etwas anders und damit auch das Ergebnis des Tests klar ;-) Denn auch da scheint es wie schon gesagt wurde mehr um subjektives Empfinden denn um computertechnisch evaluierte Ergebnisse zu gehen.


----------



## Kizou (9. März 2012)

Und um Vorlieben !


----------



## lordpoldy (9. März 2012)

Dooley schrieb:


> GLÜCKWUNSCH LORDY
> 
> absolut geiles teil!!!!
> freue mich schon wenn wir das ding einweihen.


----------



## lordpoldy (10. März 2012)

Tom_H schrieb:


> Hab's gestern fotografiert!



Könntest du mir noch mal ein Foto von vorne machen! 
Damit man mal den Lenker und das Steuerrohr sieht?
Wäre super, das ist ja genau das Bike was ich bekomme.... nur in der Falschen Farbe


----------



## rebirth (10. März 2012)

Würd auch gern den lenker/steuersatz von nahem sehen :-D


----------



## iquilibrium (10. März 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von den Crossmax St sprechen, aber da war Schlauch raus, mitgeliefertes Ventil rein! Ust Reifen drauf, aufpumpen! Fertig.... Auf die Dauer ist nur Milch sehr hilfreich
> 
> 
> iPhone with Tapatalk



Wenn dann nur mit Milch......  Fahr seit 3 Jahren die SLR mit Milch und hatte noch nie Druckverlust oder nen Platten...  Na dann weiß ich schon was als erstes rausfliegt, wenn das Strive kommt.


----------



## lordpoldy (10. März 2012)

Wenn meins kommt, hoffe ich das die Fat Albert und die CB Laufräder dafür geeignet sind.... dann ist das auch das erste was raus fliegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (10. März 2012)

Warum sollten die nicht geeignet sein? Konstruktionsbedingt haben die ja nichtmal Löcher da wo bei anderen Felgen die Nippel sitzen. Die CB Felgen sind mitunter die die man am einfachsten schlauchlos fahren kann. Und der Fat Albert ist tubeless ready. Von daher kein Problem!


----------



## kraft_werk (11. März 2012)

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, weiss zufällig jemand, ob die Sun Charger Comp auch für die Umrüstung auf Tubeless taugen? ..die Info´s auf der Homepage von Sun sind unschlüssig. 

- Charger PRO und EXPERT sind als tauglich angegeben..
- Charger aber nicht
- Charger COMP sind leider nicht aufgeführt..


----------



## rebirth (11. März 2012)

ok wenn wir schon beim thema sind =) bei den CB-LRS brauch ich dann nur ne milch, oder? Band brauch ich nicht, und ventile legt Canyon angeblich bei, oder?


----------



## Chicane (11. März 2012)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, weiss zufällig jemand, ob die Sun Charger Comp auch für die Umrüstung auf Tubeless taugen? ..die Info´s auf der Homepage von Sun sind unschlüssig.
> 
> - Charger PRO und EXPERT sind als tauglich angegeben..
> - Charger aber nicht
> - Charger COMP sind leider nicht aufgeführt..



Da auf den Comp Felgen auch ein "NoTubes.com" Aufkleber ist und die Felgen identisch mit den Pro sind... ja!

Fragt sich bloß, ob das Yellow Tape und die Ventile beiliegen.


----------



## Gmias (11. März 2012)

Mein es 9 ist gestern gekommen. zusammengebaut und raus. Ich habe noch nie ein so leichtfüßiges Bike gefahren. Dagegen fühlt sich mein Lapierre X 513 an wie n Eisenhaufen. Das leicht kipplige Einlenkverhalten, was schon mehrfach hier erwähnt wurde habe ich auf den ersten metern auch gemerkt. nach ein paar Randsteinen und Stufen in der Nachbarschaft is mir das allerdings kaum noch aufgefallen. Und von dem vielbesagtem durchrauschenden Hinterbau habe ich bis jetz noch nix gemerkt. Werd dem Kameraden heute mal ordentlich auf den Zahn fühlen. Auch bei diesem Sauwetter. 

An alle die noch warten müssen: Ihr könnt euch wirklich auf ein hammergeiles Bike freuen. 

Vielen Dank Lutz


----------



## Gmias (11. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ok wenn wir schon beim thema sind =) bei den CB-LRS brauch ich dann nur ne milch, oder? Band brauch ich nicht, und ventile legt Canyon angeblich bei, oder?


 Ohne Band mit Milch und Ventile sind dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (11. März 2012)

Chicane schrieb:


> Da auf den Comp Felgen auch ein "NoTubes.com" Aufkleber ist und die Felgen identisch mit den Pro sind... ja!
> 
> Fragt sich bloß, ob das Yellow Tape und die Ventile beiliegen.




Aah, das ist dann wohl das das kleine, rote etwas, das man so schlecht erkennen kann  

Danke für die Info! 

Und ob das Tape und Ventile beiliegen, sag ich euch dann KW14 

wish a nice sunday


----------



## Gmias (11. März 2012)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## HitMan34 (11. März 2012)

Gmias schrieb:


> :d:d:d:d:d


----------



## un1e4shed (11. März 2012)

Gmias schrieb:


> :d:d:d:d:d



Sag mal, ist der weiße Streifen am Oberohr aufgedruckt, oder ist das nur n Aufkleber? Mir würd das Bike auch gefallen, aber da ist mir zuviel weiß im Spiel :-/


----------



## der erlkönig (11. März 2012)

Gmias schrieb:


> :d:d:d:d:d



ich bin gerade ein bischen überrascht, dass der weiße streifen am unterrohr fehlt.


----------



## rebirth (11. März 2012)

der erlkönig schrieb:


> ich bin gerade ein bischen überrascht, dass der weiße streifen am unterrohr fehlt.



Stimmt.. Is mir aber auch erst beim vergleich aufgefallen ^^ 

@Gmias: Machst du BITTE Detailbilder vom Lenker/Vorbau? Vom Steuersatz bitte auch wenns geht


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. März 2012)

Was genau ist an einem lenker und einem Steuersatz so spannend?


----------



## lordpoldy (11. März 2012)

Spannend nichts.... Aber man versüßt dich die Wartezeit ein bisschen.... Die Frontalansicht ist leider nicht auf der HP


iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## Gmias (11. März 2012)

der erlkönig schrieb:


> ich bin gerade ein bischen überrascht, dass der weiße streifen am unterrohr fehlt.


 der fehlende weiße streifen mit der aufschrift am unterrohr ist eine schutzfolie und wird nachgeliefert. sonst hätte ich glaub ich bis kw 16 oder 19 warten müssen. vorübergehend ist eine transparente mitgeliefert worden.


----------



## Gmias (11. März 2012)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Sag mal, ist der weiße Streifen am Oberohr aufgedruckt, oder ist das nur n Aufkleber? Mir würd das Bike auch gefallen, aber da ist mir zuviel weiß im Spiel :-/


 ist anodisiert und dann weiß lackiert. schaut edel aus und fasst sich schön an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gmias (11. März 2012)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Sunset84 (11. März 2012)

Sehr schönes Bike !!!

Und die Plastikscheibe ist auch schon entfernt


----------



## Gmias (11. März 2012)

Sunset84 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike !!!
> 
> Und die Plastikscheibe ist auch schon entfernt [/quote
> wars erste was ich gemacht hab nachm auspacken. die verschandelt des ganze bike


----------



## Sunset84 (11. März 2012)

Geb ich dir absolut Recht, könnte Canyon sich eigentlich sparen...


----------



## Antilles (11. März 2012)

müssen die so ausgeben...
aber man könnte eigendlich beim kauf nachfragen^^


----------



## Wobbi (11. März 2012)

schönes rad! finde aber die weißen pedale ein bisschen "too much"! aber ansonsten !

edit:
weiss jemand, wann der sattel endlich in den freien verkauf kommt, oder ob das ein canyon-special ist? den gibt´s noch nicht einmal bei sdg auf der seite!


----------



## rebirth (11. März 2012)

gmias wie zufrieden bist du mit der bremse? macht se die üblichen avid geräusche?


----------



## Gmias (11. März 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> schönes rad! finde aber die weißen pedale ein bisschen "too much"! aber ansonsten !
> 
> edit:
> weiss jemand, wann der sattel endlich in den freien verkauf kommt, oder ob das ein canyon-special ist? den gibt´s noch nicht einmal bei sdg auf der seite!


Die Spank Spike Pedale in schwarz/weiß werden erst kw 19 0der 22 nachgeliefert.


----------



## Gmias (11. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> gmias wie zufrieden bist du mit der bremse? macht se die üblichen avid geräusche?


 das ist meine erste Avid. aber bis jetz macht sie noch keine unangehnehmen Geräusche, hat aber auch noch keine gscheite leistung. Ich hatte bis jetz formula bremsen die warn wesentlich bissiger. 

Weiß jemand ob der teigige Druckpunkt bei Avid normal ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. März 2012)

...verkaufe Elixir 7 ( ab KW 15 ) neu und ungefahren!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. März 2012)

Ja das ist recht normal mit dem Druckpunkt. Bei mir hat es sich zwar durch Griffweiteneinstellung ganz gut beseitigen lassen, aber knackig is was anderes ;-) Dafür zieht sie seit heute wie sau! War die ganze Woche nicht zufrieden, vorgestern dann mal etwas mehr Berg runter und heute flieg ich fast übern Lenker, keine Ahnung wieso das über Nacht kam


----------



## Gmias (11. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Ja das ist recht normal mit dem Druckpunkt. Bei mir hat es sich zwar durch Griffweiteneinstellung ganz gut beseitigen lassen, aber knackig is was anderes ;-) Dafür zieht sie seit heute wie sau! War die ganze Woche nicht zufrieden, vorgestern dann mal etwas mehr Berg runter und heute flieg ich fast übern Lenker, keine Ahnung wieso das über Nacht kam


 dann kann ich ja noch hoffen. bei dem Sauwetter war ich natürlich auch nicht so schnell unterwegs.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. März 2012)

Jo, geht schon in Ordnung. Gibt aber natürlich auch um welten besseres. Und bei mir fängt leider die Hinterradbremse an zu quietschen.. aber ich hatte auch damals schon keine Bremse die nicht irgendwann gequietscht hat. Is mir auch recht egal solange sie ihren Dienst tut.


----------



## sirios (11. März 2012)

Gmias schrieb:


> dann kann ich ja noch hoffen. bei dem Sauwetter war ich natürlich auch nicht so schnell unterwegs.



Sauwetter? Bei mir scheint die Sonne ! Musste heute doch noch ne kleine Runde drehen auch wenn ich eigentlich keine zeit hatte hehe.


----------



## HelixBonus (11. März 2012)

Gmias schrieb:


> ist anodisiert und dann weiß lackiert. schaut edel aus und fasst sich schön an



Hält nur leider nix aus. Hab schon die ersten Makel auf dem Oberrohr obwohl eigentlich nichts passiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marel (11. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem gebrauchten Strive, kann mir jemand weiter helfen ? 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## iquilibrium (11. März 2012)

Gmias schrieb:


> Mein es 9 ist gestern gekommen. zusammengebaut und raus. Ich habe noch nie ein so leichtfüßiges Bike gefahren. Dagegen fühlt sich mein Lapierre X 513 an wie n Eisenhaufen. Das leicht kipplige Einlenkverhalten, was schon mehrfach hier erwähnt wurde habe ich auf den ersten metern auch gemerkt. nach ein paar Randsteinen und Stufen in der Nachbarschaft is mir das allerdings kaum noch aufgefallen. Und von dem vielbesagtem durchrauschenden Hinterbau habe ich bis jetz noch nix gemerkt. Werd dem Kameraden heute mal ordentlich auf den Zahn fühlen. Auch bei diesem Sauwetter.
> 
> An alle die noch warten müssen: Ihr könnt euch wirklich auf ein hammergeiles Bike freuen.
> 
> Vielen Dank Lutz



Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, fahr das x 710 und bin davon schon sehr begeistert, bis auf den fehlenden Federweg natürlich ;-)


Die Fat Albert muss man mit Milch fahren, da sie ja nur Ready sind.....


----------



## swoosh999 (11. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> gmias wie zufrieden bist du mit der bremse? macht se die üblichen avid geräusche?





Gmias schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob der teigige Druckpunkt bei Avid normal ist



das man avid "out-of-the-box" erstmal entlüften muss ist bekannt.
danach funzen sie aber wunderbar. IdR bekommt man sie ohne großen aufwand schleiffrei.


----------



## rebirth (11. März 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> IdR bekommt man sie ohne großen aufwand schleiffrei.



verrätst du mir wie? bzw. hast du nen link am start? Ich kenne avid nur mit schleifen/pfeifen. damit kann ich leider nicht leben ;-)


----------



## swoosh999 (11. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> verrätst du mir wie? bzw. hast du nen link am start? Ich kenne avid nur mit schleifen/pfeifen. damit kann ich leider nicht leben ;-)



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8hNmxynxsA"]Scheibenbremse schleiffrei einstellen      - YouTube[/nomedia]

das machst du so oft bis ruhe ist. ist kein hexenwerk.
bei avid lassen sich die schrauben noch leichter ausrichten als bei der xt im vid.

die kolben zentrieren ist auch hilfreich. wenn ein kolben mehr raussteht als der andere kommt es häufig auch zu geräuschen.


----------



## lordpoldy (11. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ...verkaufe Elixir 7 ( ab KW 15 ) neu und ungefahren!


Ich fahre erstmal... sobald ich merke das geht nicht (Was ich nicht glaube) kommt eine Hope


----------



## Wobbi (11. März 2012)

weiss ja nicht, was ihr für gewöhnlich für bremsen fahrt, aber ich konnte mich bisher noch nie über fehlende bremsleistung einer avid beschweren.


----------



## Sunset84 (11. März 2012)

Und falls es so wie in dem Link nicht funktionieren sollte, den Vorgang einfach mit den Blättchen einer Ventileinstelllehre durchführen... Diese dabei von jeder Seite zwischen Belag und Scheibe schieben und den Rest so wie im Video beschrieben handhaben. Hat bei mir bis jetzt bei Avid und Formula immer gut funktioniert.

http://www.mxladen.com/epages/61162...Shops/61162899/Products/Ventil-Einstell-Lehre


----------



## un1e4shed (11. März 2012)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Hält nur leider nix aus. Hab schon die ersten Makel auf dem Oberrohr obwohl eigentlich nichts passiert ist.



Ich vermute mal, dass man das weiße Oberrohr, wie bei den anderen Modellen auch, mit Aceton clean bekommt oder? Hat das schon wer versucht?


----------



## rebirth (11. März 2012)

swoosh999 ich hatte bisher noch keine AVID. Meine Billigst Shimano mit Swiss Stop belägen und XT Scheiben packt aber sau gut und hören tu ich se auch nur selten, eigentlich nur bei Regen. Habe etwas bedenken das die Avid (wie in diversen Tests) echt so kacke ist und vielleicht nichtmal mit meiner jetzigen mithalten kann. 

Mal ohne Scheiß: Was würdet ihr, abgesehen von HOPE, als alternative fahren? 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (11. März 2012)

glaub nicht alles was in den bravos steht.
jede avid wird deiner shimamo 525 überlegen sein.


----------



## lordpoldy (11. März 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> weiss ja nicht, was ihr für gewöhnlich für bremsen fahrt, aber ich konnte mich bisher noch nie über fehlende bremsleistung einer avid beschweren.



Ich kann bis jetzt nur von einer Hayes Stroker Ride (Echt sch*****), Magura Marta (Trotz vieler negativen Äusserungen von Radläden, echte eine Top Bremse) und einer Avid Juicy 3 (Ähnlich gut wie die Marta bzw Sorgenfrei) sprechen.



> Was würdet ihr, abgesehen von HOPE, als alternative fahren?


Probiere wirklich ertsmal die AVID sonst gucke mal nach Formula oder einer Saint (Stehe auf Power anstatt Leichtbau)


----------



## rebirth (11. März 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> glaub nicht alles was in den bravos steht.
> jede avid wird deiner shimamo 525 überlegen sein.



ich habe eine BR-M 486  ...und wie gesagt: Sie geht sau gut!


----------



## swoosh999 (11. März 2012)

wer später bremst ist länger schnell


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (12. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Mal ohne Scheiß: Was würdet ihr, abgesehen von HOPE, als alternative fahren?
> 
> grüße



Die aktuelle XTR-Trail soll eine ähnlich gute Leistung wie die Saint bieten, bei geringerem Gewicht. Die 2012er XT soll zudem recht nahe an die XTR-Trail ran kommen


----------



## HitMan34 (12. März 2012)

ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende..


----------



## Gmias (12. März 2012)

HitMan34 schrieb:


> ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende..


 schade das es die Farbe 2012 nicht gibt. hätte mir auch sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2012)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass man das weiße Oberrohr, wie bei den anderen Modellen auch, mit Aceton clean bekommt oder? Hat das schon wer versucht?


Das ist bei der großen Fläche sicher ein ziemlicher Act, da würde ich eher eine (matt-)schwarze Folie passend zuschneiden und drüber kleben...


----------



## iKev (12. März 2012)

Hier mal ein kleines Video vom letzten Samstag im Harz samt Canyon Strive 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/38332943"]StartZwei0012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagaluti (12. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> swoosh999 ich hatte bisher noch keine AVID. Meine Billigst Shimano mit Swiss Stop belägen und XT Scheiben packt aber sau gut und hören tu ich se auch nur selten, eigentlich nur bei Regen. Habe etwas bedenken das die Avid (wie in diversen Tests) echt so kacke ist und vielleicht nichtmal mit meiner jetzigen mithalten kann.
> 
> Mal ohne Scheiß: Was würdet ihr, abgesehen von HOPE, als alternative fahren?
> 
> grüße




Shimano Saint


----------



## swoosh999 (12. März 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Video vom letzten Samstag im Harz samt Canyon Strive



cam 5 grad höher ausrichten und die nervtötende mucke weg dann passt´s


----------



## Wobbi (12. März 2012)

@hitman

zufrieden mit dem reverse enduro-lenker? ist der mit den 685mm, oder?


----------



## HitMan34 (13. März 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> @hitman
> 
> zufrieden mit dem reverse enduro-lenker? ist der mit den 685mm, oder?



Bin sehr zufrieden, ist aber der 710er. AM 710 carbon

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...er-710mm-All-Mountain-2012-Carbon::30474.html


----------



## lordpoldy (13. März 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> cam 5 grad höher ausrichten und die nervtötende mucke weg dann passt´s



Ähnliches habe ich mir auch gedacht... Ich stehe zwar auf electronische Musik aber das passt nicht zum Video


----------



## Wobbi (13. März 2012)

HitMan34 schrieb:


> Bin sehr zufrieden, ist aber der 710er. AM 710 carbon
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...er-710mm-All-Mountain-2012-Carbon::30474.html



wundere mich gerade ein wenig  fahre den 710er selber, aber dachte den würde es nicht mit dem hohen rise geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HitMan34 (13. März 2012)

Hab lange gesucht bis ich den gefunden habe


----------



## rebirth (13. März 2012)

hey. mal ne blöde frage: Baut das bike nicht eh schon recht hoch vorne? sitzt man da net arg aufrecht mit nem lenker mit soo viel rise?

grüße


----------



## HitMan34 (13. März 2012)

Ich fand es für meinen Geschmack nen tick zu flach (hatte vorher ein Torque). Daher der Lenker mit nem bischen mehr rise, zusätzlich hat sich das Problem mit dem Oberrohrkontakt  der Bremse auch erledigt...

Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich genau zwischen M und L lag, mich aber für das kleinere entschieden habe...fühle mich da wohler drauf


----------



## rebirth (13. März 2012)

ok lenker is billiger als der block lock... naja mal schauen ^^


----------



## mweber972 (13. März 2012)

Wer noch 2011 Strives will... Z.Zt. Im Outlet auf der Canyon Homepage.


----------



## Gmias (13. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> hey. mal ne blöde frage: Baut das bike nicht eh schon recht hoch vorne? sitzt man da net arg aufrecht mit nem lenker mit soo viel rise?
> 
> grüße


Die Front beim 9.0 fällt eher tief aus. mit 15 rise. fährt sich sehr gut. war heute den ganzen Tag Trailrocken. wahnsinns bergab-performance. is natürlich kein Kletterkünstler aber mit absenkung und pp kommt man überall rauf. habs in m. Lenker und Hebel stoßen nicht an


----------



## un1e4shed (13. März 2012)

Gibts eigentlich eine offizielle Erklärung, warum keine Nerve und Strive Framesets mehr verkauft werden? 
Würd mich schon mal interessieren.....


----------



## lordpoldy (13. März 2012)

Wahrscheinlich weil es keiner Aufgrund des hohen Preises gekauft hat!


----------



## Wobbi (13. März 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil es keiner Aufgrund des hohen Preises gekauft hat!



den strive-frame 2011 gab´s "zum schluss" für 899. empfinde ich schon als extrem niedrig. vermute eher, dass canyon froh ist, wenn die rahmen für die kompletträder alle nachkommen!


----------



## lordpoldy (14. März 2012)

Zum Ende 2011 hatte ich nicht mehr geguckt.... Die Lagen doch vorher bei deutlich Ã¼ber 1500â¬, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (14. März 2012)

ich glaube, die lagen bei 1.289 oder so!


----------



## iquilibrium (14. März 2012)

He he, gut das man alles aufhebt


----------



## Wobbi (14. März 2012)

da lagen wir ja alle garnicht so verkehrt!  schade, dass du keinen flyer der rabattaktion hast!


----------



## iquilibrium (14. März 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> da lagen wir ja alle garnicht so verkehrt!  schade, dass du keinen flyer der rabattaktion hast!



hmmm, leider nicht. Wäre auch zu crazy


----------



## Schtreiff (14. März 2012)

Gmias schrieb:


> Die Front beim 9.0 fällt eher tief aus. mit 15 rise. fährt sich sehr gut. war heute den ganzen Tag Trailrocken. wahnsinns bergab-performance. is natürlich kein Kletterkünstler aber mit absenkung und pp kommt man überall rauf. habs in m. Lenker und Hebel stoßen nicht an


So ein geiles Bike!


----------



## Gmias (15. März 2012)

:d


----------



## swoosh999 (15. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ok lenker is billiger als der block lock... naja mal schauen ^^



umgekehrt ! die reverse bar kostet um die 100 tacken, da ist ein block lock schon günstiger. zudem ändert ein höherer rise die geo, ein block lock nicht.
zudem geht der trend eher zu tieferen fronten...


----------



## rebirth (15. März 2012)

Also ich hab noch nie nen lenker für 100 piepen gekauft..

Schickst du mir bitte mal nen link mit der block lock für locker unter 100?!
Warst du der der das teil eingebaut hat? Hätte da noch die ein oder andere frage ;-)


----------



## swoosh999 (15. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch nie nen lenker für 100 piepen gekauft..
> 
> Schickst du mir bitte mal nen link mit der block lock für locker unter 100?!
> Warst du der der das teil eingebaut hat? Hätte da noch die ein oder andere frage ;-)



ich war der annahme es geht nicht um irgendeinen lenker, sondern um den reverse mit 38mm rise.

link für block lock:
http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUER...-semi-S-schwarz-Oberteil-ZS44-28-6::1584.html

preis findet man selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. März 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> preis findet man selber.



scheinbar bin ich zu dumm dazu  


und letzter versuch nun: Könnte mal bitte jemand ein bild vom Lenker von oben und von vorne machen? Muss noch bischen shoppen bis KW 14 

DANKEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Antilles (15. März 2012)

Empf. VK-Preis:  68,97 EUR
steht auf der seite...


----------



## rebirth (15. März 2012)

ok, aber: wo kann ich das teil für den preis kaufen? *g


----------



## Christofeliz (16. März 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> zudem geht der trend eher zu tieferen fronten...


 
Dann geht auch meine persönliche Vorliebe nicht mit dem Trend.

Ich fühl mich mit einer höheren Front auch wohler aber das ist wie immer Geschmacksache...und über Geschmack, naja ihr wisst schon.

Grüße


----------



## HitMan34 (16. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> scheinbar bin ich zu dumm dazu
> 
> 
> und letzter versuch nun: Könnte mal bitte jemand ein bild vom Lenker von oben und von vorne machen? Muss noch bischen shoppen bis KW 14
> ...



hab nur das Produktbild von vorne


----------



## rebirth (16. März 2012)

hitman mir gehts um die abstimmung vom cockpit. farbe, anordnung, mmx verwendet usw ;-) danke trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (16. März 2012)

Christofeliz schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich mit einer höheren Front auch wohler aber das ist wie immer Geschmacksache...und über Geschmack, naja ihr wisst schon.



..lässt sich bekanntlich streiten. mit einer tiefen front bekommst halt mehr druck auf´s vorderrad und bis agiler unterwegs.




rebirth schrieb:


> ok, aber: wo kann ich das teil für den preis kaufen? *g



du gehörst definitiv zu denen, die das forum nicht braucht.


----------



## rebirth (16. März 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> du gehörst definitiv zu denen, die das forum nicht braucht.



ich dich auch schatz. 

Ich find nur preise über 90 du schlaumeier....


----------



## HitMan34 (16. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> hitman mir gehts um die abstimmung vom cockpit. farbe, anordnung, mmx verwendet usw ;-) danke trotzdem!



Mache mal am Sonntag ein paar Bilder von allen Seiten


----------



## rebirth (16. März 2012)

HitMan34 schrieb:


> Mache mal am Sonntag ein paar Bilder von allen Seiten



Vielen Dank!!


----------



## HelixBonus (18. März 2012)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass man das weiße Oberrohr, wie bei den anderen Modellen auch, mit Aceton clean bekommt oder? Hat das schon wer versucht?



Da wär ich aber sofort dabei!


----------



## marel (18. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich Suche ein gebrauchtes Strive in Größe M
Evtl jemand eins abzugeben ?

LG


----------



## Antilles (18. März 2012)

marel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich Suche ein gebrauchtes Strive in Größe M
> Evtl jemand eins abzugeben ?
> ...


Kenne da noch jemand mit interesse^^


----------



## DollyvonHaustei (19. März 2012)

glück auf die herren striveler,
nach meiner letzten tour am sonntag merkte ich das der umlenkpunkt für den dämpfer am rahmen recht lose war. nach befestigung ist mir aufgefallen das sich die ganze schraube samt mutter mit der 270° box mitbewegt. könnt ihr mal schauen ob des bei euch auch so ist oder ob bei euch die schraube feststeht. 
kann mir das befestigungsprinziep nicht ganz erklären. im video auf der canyon seite sieht es für mich so aus als sollte sich die schraube nicht mitbewegen. 
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/strive.html

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Sunset84 (22. März 2012)

Heute ist endlich die e-mail gekommen. 


Sehr geehrte/er  Christian Schwarz,

Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die zugehörige
Sendungsnummer lautet **********


----------



## swoosh999 (22. März 2012)

Eben mein 2011er auf "real" 2fach *Sram* Umwerfer umgerüstet.
Nach Rücksprache Canyon benötigte ich nur eine andere Adapterplatte (14,90 ) und eben ein Umwerfer - S3 Low Direkt Mount Bottom Pull.

Ebenso habe ich die Übersetzung vorne von 24Z auf *22Z* getauscht.

Aber was sehe ich dann? 
Auf dem kleinen Blatt sind jetzt nur die ersten drei Gänge (sprich 36-32-28) fahrbar. Ab dem 24er liegt die Kette am Leitblech auf und verursacht Geräusche !

Ich fahre nun die gleiche Abstufung/Komponenten wie das 2012er ESX 9.0 SL. Ich warte also schon gespannt Berichte künftiger Besitzer wie es bei euch aussieht 

Einziger positiver Nebeneffekt: der Sram schaltet deutlich schneller und direkter als der alte 3-fach XTR-FD M 980 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (22. März 2012)

Hallo
@ DollyvonHaustei

Also bei mir bewegt sich die Schraube mit der 270° Box mit.
Ich hoffe mit der Aussage konnte ich weiter helfen

Grüße aus der Pfalz


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. März 2012)

@swoosh999
im belasteten Zustand oder am Montageständer?
Wenn nur am Montageständer, dann mach dir keine Sorgen, wenn du auf dem Bike hockst, dann passt das wieder.


----------



## swoosh999 (23. März 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @swoosh999
> im belasteten Zustand oder am Montageständer?
> Wenn nur am Montageständer, dann mach dir keine Sorgen, wenn du auf dem Bike hockst, dann passt das wieder.



ich depp 
habe ja kein HT - mit sag müsste es dann passen, ich dreht gleich ne runde


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

Ähm sicher...? Die Umwerfer-Aufnahme sitzt doch an der Kettenstrebe, da sollte sich der Winkel/Abstand zwischen Kette und Umwerfer normal nicht ändern. Vor allem nicht beim Eingelenker mit Hauptlager nahe dem Tretlager.


----------



## Sunset84 (23. März 2012)




----------



## FlyingLizard (23. März 2012)

einfach der Wahnsinn!  

Schick mir bitte per PN wann ich es abholen kann.


----------



## sirios (23. März 2012)

Pornös!


----------



## stromb6 (23. März 2012)

Die Umwerfer Aufnahme sitzt nicht an der Kettenstrebe. Fahre ein Vertride 2012 und dort ist der Umwerfer ident zum Strive. Wenn du die Kette nicht spannst also auf zug hälst schleift sie an dem vierten o. fünften Gang. Halt mal das Hinterrad ein und drück die Kurbel nach vorne dann isses sogar am Montageständer weg. Wennst dann drauf sitzt ist die Kette weit weg und du kannst sämtliche Gänge fahren ohne das sie schleift. 

Das Bike sieht echt geil aus, hoffe mein Strive kommt auch bald. Drei Monate nur Vertride fahren macht bergauf schön langsam müde.


----------



## swoosh999 (23. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ähm sicher...? Die Umwerfer-Aufnahme sitzt doch an der Kettenstrebe, da sollte sich der Winkel/Abstand zwischen Kette und Umwerfer normal nicht ändern. Vor allem nicht beim Eingelenker mit Hauptlager nahe dem Tretlager.



jup, stromb6 und zipfel haben recht 
je weiter man einfedert desto weiter ist die kette vom leitblech weg,
da der umwerfer ja nicht der bewegung der kettenstrebe folgt, da auch nicht dort befestigt - logisch irgendwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (24. März 2012)

YEAH! ..das ding sieht einfach GENIAL aus 

@sunset - was genau sind das für pedale? ..das blau sieht aus wie dafür gemacht

..jetz kann ichs kaum noch abwarten bis mittwoch..


----------



## Sunset84 (24. März 2012)

@ kraft_werk

Die Flat´s habe ich mir bei meinem örtlichen Händler gekauft. Marke ist XLC, habe ich aber bis jetzt auch noch nicht bewusst gekannt. Was ich super finde, ist die Tatsache, dass sie bei einem Preis von 59  gerade mal 400g auf die Wage bringen und das obwohl mein Händler diese mit Verpackung gewogen hat.... Ach ja und die Farbe passt wirklich perfekt


----------



## Wobbi (24. März 2012)

die farbkombi gefällt mir immer besser! lediglich den weissen bash empfinde ich als etwas "too much". aber ansonsten !


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (24. März 2012)

Ja sieht.. weis aus. Und jetzt mach es endlich dreckig.


----------



## ChrizZZz (24. März 2012)

Ich stehe zwar auch nicht mehr auf Weiss.
.
.
.
Aber das ist der Hammer!  Viel Spaß beim Einsauen!


----------



## downhillboy (25. März 2012)

wieso bekommt ihr alle euer bike so früh  oder ist das immer dasselbe? 
ich hab ma ne frage, ich hab grad gesehen,dass die liefertermine vom strive es 8 auf kw 24 gesteigen sind. jedoch habe ich vor längerer zeit eine bestätigung bekommen, dass mein strive kw 16 kommen soll.... bleibt mein liefertermin jetzt bei kw 16 oder muss ich noch länger warten  ich habe jedoch keine e-mail von canyon bekommen dass sich etwas ändert ... trotzdem bin ich etwas verunsichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_HITfutju123 (25. März 2012)

Es gilt immer der Liefertermin, welcher bei deiner Bestellung angegeben wurde, solltest du keine anderslautende Bestätigung von Canyon hören.

Das steht mittlerweile so oft in diesem Thread hier... .


----------



## Hans (25. März 2012)

Hallo,

sollte jemand mal einen Strive-Rahmen in M verkaufen wollen, bitte melden 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## swoosh999 (25. März 2012)

gestern ne kleine tour:





heute ENDLICH *park season opening*:




















abschlusswheelie am parkplatz:





thx @girlfriend nadja für die pic´s


----------



## stromb6 (25. März 2012)

Schöne Fotos, aber die Hose in der Farbe zu dem Bike sollte verboten werden.


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. März 2012)

Ich finde die Bilder saugut und die Hose auch.
Demnach dürfte er nur bei Regenwetter fahren, da die Farbe des Himmels auch nicht zum Bike passt.


----------



## speichenquaeler (26. März 2012)

Sunset84 schrieb:


>



Ich muss auf genau das gleiche noch 2 Wochen warten...aber jetzt mal ne Frage: Wenn am obigen Bild der Sattel voll ausgefahren ist, dürfte die Reverbeleitung aber gerne mal 5cm kürzer sein? Oder??

Ist schon fies...deine Photos...reinste Folter!!


----------



## downhillboy (26. März 2012)

ja seh ich auch so ... bin so eifersüchtig... wenn ich glück habe kommt meins kw 15 das wäre ....sehr geil !!!


----------



## fabi.e (27. März 2012)

Kommt hier jemand aus dem Raum NRW / OWL?
Würde das Rad total gerne einmal Probesitzen und ein paar Meter fahren. Möchte nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen 
Wäre echt super, wenn sich jemand finden würde!


----------



## speichenquaeler (27. März 2012)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Kommt hier jemand aus dem Raum NRW / OWL?
> Würde das Rad total gerne einmal Probesitzen und ein paar Meter fahren. Möchte nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen
> Wäre echt super, wenn sich jemand finden würde!


 

Kettwig. Ab nächste Woche könntest Du mal probesitzen/fahren. 7.0er in M.

Beste Grüße


----------



## rebirth (27. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (27. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


>



...und drin ist ein Ultimate Aero ...


----------



## Sunset84 (27. März 2012)

@ speichenquaeler

Ja die Leitung könnte und dürfte wirklich fünf Zentimeter kürzer sein. Muss mal noch den Leitungshalter für die Reverb anbringen. Vielleicht wirds dann noch bisl besser. Habe aber leider noch keinen weißen Kabelbinder da...


----------



## Antilles (27. März 2012)

Glückwunsch!
Viel spass beim geschenke auspacken^^


----------



## Sunset84 (27. März 2012)

@ swoosh999

Hi, erstmal schöne Grüße nach Nürnberg. Sind ja quasi Nachbarn 

Ich hätte mal eine Frage mit wieviel Luftdruck du den Dämpfer im Park fährst ?? Bzw. Wie dein Luftdruck/Körpergewicht Verhältnis aussieht ...

THX


----------



## iquilibrium (27. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


>



Du Glückspilz!!!!!  Ich hoffe meins kommt dann nächste Woche...
Bin schon gespannt auf deins, fährst morgen damit?


----------



## Schoppaaa (27. März 2012)

Hey leute,
sagtmal kann mir jemand sagen wo ich kabelhalter fürs Strive herbekomme?
Habe auf der Website nichts gefunden.
Habe mir nämlich eine Reverb nachgerüstet...


----------



## iKev (27. März 2012)

Schoppaaa schrieb:


> Hey leute,
> sagtmal kann mir jemand sagen wo ich kabelhalter fürs Strive herbekomme?
> Habe auf der Website nichts gefunden.
> Habe mir nämlich eine Reverb nachgerüstet...



ruf mal direkt bei canyon an u erfrage es beim technischen support. die wissen was du benötigst.


----------



## derth (27. März 2012)

Mal was anderes:
Nachdem das 11er Strive den Testern gerne mal zu "weich" war hat die Freeride sich entschieden das 2012er mit "straff" zu beurteilen.
Entweder kommt das von unterschiedlichen Erwartungshaltungen oder die Dämpferabstimmung ist komplett anders. Neugier quält mich!

Könnte sich einer der 2012er Besitzer mit RP23 mal die Mühe machen die Tunes abzulesen und zu posten? Von den 11ern stehen die Daten schon im Thread.

Gruß
   derTH


----------



## swoosh999 (27. März 2012)

Sunset84 schrieb:


> mal eine Frage mit wieviel Luftdruck du den Dämpfer im Park fährst ?? Bzw. Wie dein Luftdruck/Körpergewicht Verhältnis aussieht ...



der druck im dämpfer ist bei mir immer gleich, egal ob trail oder park.
lediglich drehe ich die zugstufe im park noch etwas weiter zu.
das war letztes jahr noch anders, da musste ich ständig variieren und bei zu wenig druck=viel sag ist er durchgeschlagen. hatte den dämpfer über´n winter beim service in england bei TF und hab ihn "pushen" lassen. ebenso wurde mir mehr high speed compression gegeben und die tunes angepasst ohne das an sensibilität verloren ging - kostet halt etwas mehr, bringt aber einiges.
fahre nun [email protected](mit kleidung/ohne rucksack)@30%sag und hab null durchschläge !



derth schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> Nachdem das 11er Strive den Testern gerne mal zu "weich" war hat die Freeride sich entschieden das 2012er mit "straff" zu beurteilen.
> Entweder kommt das von unterschiedlichen Erwartungshaltungen oder die Dämpferabstimmung ist komplett anders. Neugier quält mich!



ersteres - für technische trails ist der hinterbau erste sahne.
ABER je mehr du die bremse aufmachst und es laufen lässt (lange steinmeere, lange wurzelteppiche) desto schneller verhärtet der hinterbau, was die freeride als straff beurteilt. man muss halt wissen was man will. ich persönlich fahre lieber technische sachen und nehme das in kauf.
wer mehr der DH-raudi ist sollte sich eher nach einem anderen bike umsehen, das gibt´s besseres. als Kompromisslösung möchte ich mein strive allerdings nicht mehr missen.

btw. zum thema freeride und straff hab ich schon vor ein paar seiten was dazu geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolja_ (28. März 2012)

Schoppaaa schrieb:


> Hey leute,
> sagtmal kann mir jemand sagen wo ich kabelhalter fürs Strive herbekomme?
> Habe auf der Website nichts gefunden.
> Habe mir nämlich eine Reverb nachgerüstet...


Die nennen das bei Canyon "Satelliten", werden mit dem Zug direkt unter dem Oberrohr montiert. Kostenpunkt sind irgendwas um die 5, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## Sunset84 (28. März 2012)

@ swoosh999

Vielen Dank, fahr meinen Dämpfer aktuell genauso und bring mit Kleidung etc. auch in etwa das gleiche Gewicht auf die Wage. Könnte mir aber mit dem Setup nicht im Park zu fahren. Für normale Touren, Trails etc. passt das so perfekt, aber viel Spielraum bleibt mir damit nicht mehr...


----------



## crundi (29. März 2012)

I've been following this thread for a while and seen that somebodies used a coil shock on the 2011 bike. Does anyone know if it's possible to use a Cane Creek Air (they do a 200/57 length). 

many thanks (sorry it's not in German)


----------



## fanatikz (29. März 2012)

nAbend, hab eben vorhin ein brandneues 9.0 Strive (glacier) in Bad Saulgau erspäht, vor lauter gaffen aber verplant den Fahrer anzuquatschen, war das einer von euch?


----------



## Gmias (31. März 2012)

servus. hab mein Strive ES 9 in schwarz weiss seit dem 10 märz. seit ein paar Tagen merke ich ein leichtes knacken beim schieben oder tragen sobald sich der lenker irgendwie bewegt. das ganze wurde noch lauter als ich im stand den lenker leicht hin und her bewegt habe. im belasteten zustand ist allerdings nichts zu hören.  nach ein paar tropfen öl auf sämtliche gelenke und steuersatz wars weg, kommt aber schon wieder hab ich gestern gemerkt. jetz muss ich mal eingrenzen wo s herkommt. 

Kann mir von euch jemand sagen woher das kommen kann???

bei meinem andern fully hatte ich das auch schon mal,da war ein lager im hinterbau defekt


----------



## Wobbi (31. März 2012)

knacken wenn du den lenker im stand drehst, oder dein fahrrad trägst und sich dabei der lenker dreht? wie kommst du dann auf den hinterbau? hast du vielleicht ein leichtes spiel im steuersatz?
zieh mal die aheadkappe nach (vorher vorbauschrauben am schaft lösen) - vielleicht ist es dann weg. kann sein, dass sich der steuersatz leicht gesetzt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (31. März 2012)

Hallo

@ Gmias
Steuersatz mal richtig einstellen.
Oder die Kabel überprüfen, die knacken manchmal im Kabeleinsteller oder am Rahmenrohr. (Wo das Kabel ins Rohr geht oder wieder rauskommt)

Grüße aus dem Pfälzerwald


----------



## rebirth (31. März 2012)

Hi, vorsicht bei den bikes mit crankbrothers vorbau! Mir hats heute zweimal den vorbau auf dem gabelschaft gedreht. Is nicht so lustig in fahrt...

Ich DENKE das canyon beim zusammenbau fett auf den schaft gebracht hat, dann klemmt der vorbau nicht mehr richtig. Hab alles zerlegt und gesäubert, bin gespannt ob das teil jetzt funzt.

Hat schon jemand ein modell mit reverb? War bei eurer luftdruck drauf? Oder auch leer?
Glaube meine ist im eimer. Sie hällt den druck nicht dauerhaft und fährt auch nicht komplett aus...
Entlüften und nachpumpen bringt nur für kurze zeit ein zufriedenstellendes ergebnis..


----------



## DiHo (1. April 2012)

Hallo

@ Crundi

Cane Creek Air is not possible.
He dosent works in Canyen Strive frames 2011 and 2012. (To Big for the 270° Box)

Grüße aus dem Pfälzerwald


----------



## iKev (1. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hi, vorsicht bei den bikes mit crankbrothers vorbau! Mir hats heute zweimal den vorbau auf dem gabelschaft gedreht. Is nicht so lustig in fahrt...
> 
> Ich DENKE das canyon beim zusammenbau fett auf den schaft gebracht hat, dann klemmt der vorbau nicht mehr richtig. Hab alles zerlegt und gesäubert, bin gespannt ob das teil jetzt funzt.
> 
> ...




Hi,

ich hab schon das 2012er mit Reverb. Bei mir waren 200-220 PSi drauf.(so funzt es auch super)
Wenn sie die Luft nicht hält nach dem aufpumpen, dann wird sie wohl echt im Eimer sein

Wenn Sie nicht vollkommen ausfährt könnte es daran liegen das die Sattelklemme zu fest gezogen ist. Die Reverb ist da sehr empfindlich.

gruß


----------



## rebirth (1. April 2012)

huhu, sie will auch bei geöffneter schelle nicht :/ 
Ich habe an meinem Hardtail auch eine Reverb, die schelle kann ich anknallen, da passiert NIX. Ist das Alu sooo dünn am Canyon? Die Sattelklemme gibt aber ohnehin schlechtes Feedback ob fest ist, oder nicht.


----------



## iKev (1. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> huhu, sie will auch bei geöffneter schelle nicht :/
> Ich habe an meinem Hardtail auch eine Reverb, die schelle kann ich anknallen, da passiert NIX. Ist das Alu sooo dünn am Canyon? Die Sattelklemme gibt aber ohnehin schlechtes Feedback ob fest ist, oder nicht.



Ja das Alu bewegt sich an dieser Stelle stark, aber ist nicht nur bei Canyon so. 
Ich bin mit der Schelle eigtl zufrieden. Läuft sehr leichtgängig und alles hält.

Bist sonst zufrieden mit deinem neuen Bike?


----------



## rebirth (1. April 2012)

Bis auf den Herzinfarkt mit dem Vorbau bin ich ziemlich angetan  Die Gabel läuft dank der SKF Staubdichtungen (die original bei dem modell drin sind) auch besser als erwartet.
Geht sehr gut Bergauf, auch das habe ich so nicht erwartet 

Du? Zufrieden?


----------



## sirios (1. April 2012)

Mal an alle die ein 7er von 2011 haben: Geht Euch der Monarch auch so aufn Sack? Ich muss meinen wohl nun zum 2. Mal einschicken da das Teil sifft und Luft verliert . Dabei ist das schon ein komplett neuer Austauschdämpfer. Und so hart nehme ich die Kiste nun echt nicht ran . Ich denke ich knall mir auch nen DHX Air rein. Habe zwar mir nem Coil geliebäugelt, aber ich will flexibel sein was die Abstimmung angeht. Und nen Vivid Air bekomm ich nicht in die 270° Box, der ist ja doch schon richtig dick...


----------



## schrabbel (1. April 2012)

Der RT3 ging mir auch auf den Sack! Aber nicht weil er unzuverlässig war
sondern wegen der klapprigen Druckstufe und der damit verbundenen 
mechanischen Rückkopplung bis in den Lenkerenden und Pedale. Dazu die 
unsensible Dämpfung bei schnell aufeinaderfolgenden schlägen.

Ich fahre jetzt Monarch Plus, ...klappert nicht und geht sensibler über
Steinfelder.


----------



## iKev (1. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bis auf den Herzinfarkt mit dem Vorbau bin ich ziemlich angetan  Die Gabel läuft dank der SKF Staubdichtungen (die original bei dem modell drin sind) auch besser als erwartet.
> Geht sehr gut Bergauf, auch das habe ich so nicht erwartet
> 
> Du? Zufrieden?



Jo ich bin durch u durch zufrieden. Der Dämpfer braucht recht viel Druck, da das Fahrwerk sonst zu soft ist, aber es passt super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (1. April 2012)

Hast du auch den RP2?


----------



## iKev (1. April 2012)

jo den RP2 BoostVlave


----------



## 4Stroke (1. April 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer 170mm Gabel (Lyrik) was das Fahrverhalten betrifft?

(Die Lyrik baut wohl auch so höher als die FOX)


----------



## sirios (1. April 2012)

Ich fahr ne 170er Lyrik und muss sagen, dass sich das Fahrverhalten besonders an Steilstücken verbessert hat  (war aber vorher auch schon gut). Das Kletterverhalten hat das ganze nicht negativ beeinflusst. Ich würd jederzeit wieder auf ne 170er aufrüsten!


----------



## Chicane (1. April 2012)

Beide Gabeln haben eine Einbauhöhe von 545 mm. 170er Lyrik dementsprechend 555. http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/user_spec_lyrik.pdf

Lyrik U-turn Coil mit 10 mm Hülse rein und glücklich werden


----------



## 4Stroke (1. April 2012)

Chicane schrieb:


> Beide Gabeln haben eine Einbauhöhe von 545 mm. 170er Lyrik dementsprechend 555. http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/user_spec_lyrik.pdf
> 
> Lyrik U-turn Coil mit 10 mm Hülse rein und glücklich werden



Welche Gabel vergleichst du da gerade, FOX mit der Rock Shox?


----------



## Chicane (1. April 2012)

36er vs. Lyrik. +-x mm.


----------



## swoosh999 (2. April 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich denke ich knall mir auch nen DHX Air rein. Habe zwar mir nem Coil geliebäugelt, aber ich will flexibel sein was die Abstimmung angeht. Und nen Vivid Air bekomm ich nicht in die 270° Box, der ist ja doch schon richtig dick...



warum keinen RP? der lässt sich leichter u einfacher abstimmen als ein dhx..und man spart auch noch gewicht. der dhx air wird beispielsweise im 601 regelmäßig gegen den vivid air getauscht (durchrauschen, abstimmungsproblemchen usw...)




4Stroke schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer 170mm Gabel (Lyrik) was das Fahrverhalten betrifft?



545 vs. 555mm einbauhöhe....ich konnte geomäßig keinen unterschied feststellen. von meiner seite aus bedenkenlos durchführbar.


----------



## sirios (2. April 2012)

Ganz einfach: Habe den DHX Air sau günstig geschossen . Ich versuch mich mal dran. Gibt ja hier schon jemanden der es probiert hat und er meinte es habe sich definitiv gelohnt. Wenn nicht kann ich den DHX nochmal in der Bay verscherbeln. Da sollte ich nicht wirklich viel Verlust machen.

Ich berichte mal! Wenn alles gut läuft sollte ich das Teil bis zum Wochenende drin haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc_snyder (2. April 2012)

Wie machste das mit der 270° Box? Baust du das Nadellager selber aus dem Monarch und packst es an den DHX? Oder macht das ein Shop/Canyon?


----------



## sirios (2. April 2012)

Mach ich selber. Hab ne gut ausgerüstete Werkstatt im Keller . Da gibt es alles was das Herz begehrt.


----------



## iquilibrium (2. April 2012)

Mein ESX 9.0 SL  Wurde heute verschickt  Hoffe ich bin da einer der ersten


----------



## DaVince (2. April 2012)

Ich will Fotos sehen! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk


----------



## iquilibrium (2. April 2012)

Morgen Nachmittag, nach der Montage


----------



## rebirth (2. April 2012)

Sag ma bescheid wenn die post da war. Ich komm ma rüber *gg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iquilibrium (2. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sag ma bescheid wenn die post da war. Ich komm ma rüber *gg



Genau, kannst weng helfen, bist ja jetzt routiniert


----------



## Sunset84 (2. April 2012)

Hi, mal ne Frage ob das hier schon mal jemand erlebt hat ??? Ist mir jetzt seit dem ich mein neues Baby habe bei einer Laufleistung von ca 100km 4x passiert.... Umwerfer etc. denk ich ist ok. Hab ihn nochmals leicht nachgestellt, aber im Großen und Ganzen denke ich kann es daran nicht liegen. Passierte bis jetzt jedesmal wenn ich vom großen Blatt aufs Kleine geschaltet habe. Kann das in irgendeiner Art und Weise mit der Kettenführung zusammen hängen ??? Mega *******, da ich jedes Mal die Kette öffnen muss, da diese sich so verkeilt, dass es kein Vor-und Zurück mehr gibt bzw. die Kette sich in keinster Weise mehr lockern bzw. lösen lässt. Macht zwanzig Kilometer von zu Hause aus im Wald tierisch Spass ... :-(((


----------



## Antilles (2. April 2012)

ich glaub die kefü hat langlöcher, wenn du die schrauben etwas lockerst und die kefü dann so weit wie möglich nach unten bewegst bevor du die 3 schrauben wieder anziehst besteht vllt weniger ide gefahr das die kette vom blatt mit nach oben geniommen wird...
nur so eine idee, kann mir so auf die schnelle nicht vorstellen was es sonst sein könnte
gruß
Antilles


----------



## iquilibrium (2. April 2012)

Prüf mal nach ob sich die Kette über ihre verschleißpunkt gelängt hat.


----------



## Nippes80 (2. April 2012)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Prüf mal nach ob sich die Kette über ihre verschleißpunkt gelängt hat.



Nach 100KM...????


----------



## iquilibrium (2. April 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Nach 100KM...????



muss nur Materialfehler sein..

Ich hatte das auch mal, da lag es aber dran das die Kettenblätter fertig waren und ich ne neue kette montiert hab.  da hat das Kettenblatt die Kette beim runterschauten "aber nur unter last" mit hochgezogen....

anders kann ich´s mir nicht erklären....


----------



## Sunset84 (2. April 2012)

Ok, die Sache mit den Langlöchern muss ich mir mal genauer ansehen... 

Den Punkt mit dem Verschleißpunkt kann ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, wie gesagt, 100km und zwei Wochen alt  Aber gut auch das werd ich mal checken....


----------



## Antilles (2. April 2012)

die 100km ham mich auch iritiert, hatte das problem als meine kettenblätter hin waren... aber das sind ja mal minimum 5000km dementsprechend ist mir nur eingefallen das die kettenführung die kette zu stark um das zahnrad legt


----------



## Sunset84 (2. April 2012)

Also an dem "Kettenverschleiß" liegt es definitiv nicht. Gerade mit der Prüflehre nachgemessen. Passt alles... Kettenführung check ich Morgen mal, hab ich jetzt keinen Bock mehr zu.

Wäre es denkbar, dass die Kette von Werk aus zu kurz oder zu lang ist ????


----------



## bergabNina (2. April 2012)

@Sunset84: Genau dasselbe ist mir mit meinem neuen Torque Alpinist auch schon 3* passiert. Hab die Kette zwar bis jetzt immer runter gekriegt ohne sie auseinander zu nehmen, dafür hab ich schon ziemlich hässliche Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe... *grrrr*

Um weitere Lösungsvorschläge für dieses Problem wäre ich deshalb auch froh. Das Problem könnte wohl schon an der Kettenführung liegen, ist ja am Strive und am Torque die gleiche verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (2. April 2012)

hab die auch an meinem torque es (2009) nachgerüstet, hatte bisher keine probleme


----------



## Sunset84 (2. April 2012)

Werd Morgen mal die "Langlöcher" checken und schauen was sich dort noch einstellen lässt... Lass es euch wissen, was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## kraft_werk (2. April 2012)

Hi!

@ Sunset - Also ich habe bei einer Laufleistung von 100km auch schon 2x das vergnügen gehabt 
...auch immer beim runterschalten vom grossen auf das kleine Blatt. Allerdings musste ich die Kette nicht öffnen. Bash gelockert, Kurbel zurückgedreht und die Kette war wieder frei. 

Kann es sein, dass du hinten auch immer auf dem kleinsten Ritzel gefahren bist, wenn dir das Passiert ist? (war bei mir der Fall)

Liegts vielleicht an der Kombination aus Schrägzug und noch nicht eingefahrenen Kettenblättern?


----------



## swoosh999 (3. April 2012)

Sunset84 schrieb:


> Werd Morgen mal die "Langlöcher" checken und schauen was sich dort noch einstellen lässt... Lass es euch wissen, was dabei raus kommt.



alles schon 2011 durchgekaut 

wenn die kefü jetzt passt, dann lass es und spiel nicht dran herum !
dies hätte zur folge, dass die kette nicht mehr sauber auf der rolle laufen würde.
mir ist das ganze 3x passiert, selbst beim "ohne last" runterschalten.
irgendwann war´s mir dann zu blöd und ich hab das dumme ding demontiert....


----------



## konahoss90 (3. April 2012)

Ist mir beimm  2011er auch schon einige Male passiert. Bedauerlich, dass Canyon sich da nichts hat einfallen lassen für 2012. Liegt meines Erachtens daran, dass man nicht achtsam schaltet - sprich auf kleinstem Ritzel hinten fährt und dann vorne vom großen aufs kleine Kettenblatt schaltet. Dadurch wird der Schräglauf der Kette sehr groß und die Kette wird vom Kettenblatt mit nach oben gezogen. Konnte ich meistens wieder lösen, sieht aber verdammt schrecklich danach an der Kettenstrebe aus.


----------



## Wobbi (3. April 2012)

habe an meinem von anfang an die shaman-rolle montiert und bisher noch nie ein problem gehabt (2011er). fahre aber auch 22-32. vielleicht hat die kettenblattgröße auch auswirkungen?


----------



## doc_snyder (3. April 2012)

bei mir passierte genau dasselbe, allerdings nicht so oft wie bei dir. Ich hab die Kette um ein Glied gekürzt, seitdem gehts besser, auch wenn ich auf dem großen Blatt nicht mehr alle Gänge fahren kann.

allerdings hab ich anderen Umwerfer und anderen Bashguard, weil 2011er Modell...


----------



## bikefarmer (3. April 2012)

Hab das Problem auch am 2011er. MMn passiert das wenn die Kette vom großen aufs kleine Blatt geschaltet wurde, aber noch über die kleine Rolle der Kettenführung läuft. In dem Moment drückt die größere Rolle die Kette gegen die Seite des großen Kettenblatts. Wenn jetzt zufällig noch ne Steighilfe vom Kettenblatt vorbeischaut wird die Kette davon mitgenommen.
Ich hab jetzt mal die Rolle der Kefü nach hinten versetzt, um die seitliche Kraft auf die Kette zu reduzieren. Bin eine Tour damit gefahren und hatte keine Klemmer. Der Rollenwechsel funktioniert bei mir trotzdem noch. 
Wenns wieder passiert, könnte man eine Art Abstreifer an der Kettenstrebe befestigen.


----------



## MaXXimus (3. April 2012)

bikefarmer schrieb:


> Wenns wieder passiert, könnte man eine Art Abstreifer an der Kettenstrebe befestigen.



wie haste dir das genau vorgestellt??

wenn ich die rolle der kefü einfach abnehme muss ich die kette nicht kürzen oder doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iquilibrium (3. April 2012)

murphys law hat wieder zugeschlagen....!!!  Heute hat die Nette Frau von der Post geklingelt (in Großer erwartung wollte ich schon das ESX 9.0 entgegennehmen)  Da hat mir die Nette Frau in Gelb mitgeteilt, das sie das Fahrrad zurück schicken musste, da sie keine 3537 abkassieren darf und kann.
Darauf hin hab ich dann die Hotline angerufen und ihr das Problem geschildert, komischerweise konnte sie "wie ich" das nicht nachvollziehen!! naja, auf jedenfall hat die Nette-Hotline-Post-Frau  die Rücksendung gestoppt.... 
Nach eine Halben stunde suchen, in unseren Beschaulichen Dörfchen, hab ich die Postfrau wieder gefunden  nach einer Diskussion und eine paar Telefonaten, kann ich das Strive in einer Filiale bezahlen und abholen 
Ich hoffe Murphy hat Heute schon Feierabend ...


----------



## Kolja_ (3. April 2012)

Alter Verwalter... das nenne ich nah am Herzinfarkt! 

Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!


----------



## bikefarmer (3. April 2012)

Der Spalt zwischender Unterseite der Kettenstrebe und dem Kettenblatt ist gerade so breit, dass die Kette einfädeln kann, und wird dann nach oben und zur Kurbelachse hin enger. Wenn die Kette in der oben beschriebenen Ausgangssituation ans große Kettenblatt gedrückt wird, zieht die relativ kleine Reibkraft (wegen relativ kleiner Anpresskraft) die Kette nach oben Richtung Spalt. In dieser Phase lässt sich die Kette mit wenig Kraft auch wieder nach unten drücken. Zum Einfädeln der Kette reicht aber diese Kraft, weil sich der Spalt durch die Geometrie der Kettenstrebe (Rundung an der Unterkante und zur Kurbelachse hin auf das Kettenblatt zulaufend) erst weiter oben verkleinert. Dann wird die Reibkraft am Kettenblatt zu groß um das Ganze zu stoppen. Wenn aber an der Unterkante der Kettenstrebe auf Höhe des Kettenblattumfangs (dort wo dir die Kette schon eine Markierung in die Strebe geritzt hat) ein Abstreifer wie zB ein kleiner Gummibolzen Richtung Kettenblatt montiert wäre, sollte das Einfädeln eigentlich nicht mehr möglich sein.
Wie man den Abstreifer da befestigt ohne den Rahmen zu schwächen ist jetzt die Frage. Eventuell wäre Kleben möglich. 

Wenn du die Rolle abnimmst, muss du die Kette warscheinlich kürzen. Außerdem ist ne Kefü schon ne feine Sache - find ich.


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. April 2012)

Noch sinmpler, ein Stück von einem alten Schlauch an der Stelle drumwickeln, dann kann sich auch nichts mehr an der Kettenstrebe hochziehen.


----------



## MaXXimus (3. April 2012)

is schon ein krasser fehler.... ich hab mir das Strive 8.0 bestellt  hoffe das war die richtige entscheidung.... sollte KW 16 geliefert werden.


----------



## Sunset84 (3. April 2012)

@ kraft_werk

Als mir das passierte, lief die Kette eigentlich immer ziemlich mittig des Ritzelpakets...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (3. April 2012)

Hat jemand die* Tretlagerhöhe *Strive vs. Torque?


----------



## iquilibrium (4. April 2012)

Hier das ESX 9.0 SL

Das Bike wiegt in der L Variante mit NC-17 Pedale 14,3kg


----------



## swoosh999 (4. April 2012)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Das Bike wiegt in der L Variante mit NC-17 Pedale 14,3kg



haben die blei mit in den rahmen gegossen ? 
ganz schön schwerer brocken im vergleich zu 2011.
trotzdem viel spaß damit


----------



## 4Stroke (4. April 2012)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Hier das ESX 9.0 SL
> 
> Das Bike wiegt in der L Variante mit NC-17 Pedale 14,3kg



Werden die Bikes grundsätzlich ohne Pedale gewogen?

Laut Canyon 13,4kg, aber wird ja dann M sein.


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. April 2012)

Normalerweise. In diesem Forum aber nicht


----------



## brainiac5 (4. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Werden die Bikes grundsätzlich ohne Pedale gewogen?
> 
> Laut Canyon 13,4kg, aber wird ja dann M sein.



..wohl eher S  -> mein esx sl wiegt in M fahrfertig 14,1 kg


----------



## 4Stroke (4. April 2012)

brainiac5 schrieb:


> ..wohl eher S  -> mein esx sl wiegt in M fahrfertig 14,1 kg



Also das die Bikes mit S Rahmen gewogen werden wäre mir neu


----------



## rebirth (4. April 2012)

Auf der canyon hp steht was gewogen wurde, ich finds nur grad net


----------



## iquilibrium (4. April 2012)

Die Rahmen werden immer in S gewogen...  außer es steht die Rahmengröße dazu..  Bei manschen Herstellern ist das so...


----------



## swoosh999 (4. April 2012)

Canyon FAQ schrieb:
			
		

> Wie misst Canyon das Gewicht von Kompletträdern?
> Das Gewicht spielt beim Radsport eine sehr große Rolle deshalb geben wir bei jedem Rahmen und jedem Rad ein Gewicht an. Kompletträder sind in der jeweils abgebildeten Größe (Rennrad: 56 / MTB: M) gewogen. Bei Rahmen werden grundsätzlich die Gewichte in Größe M (Mountainbike) und 56 (Rennrad) in matt schwarz ohne Anbauteile wie Steuersatz oder Schaltauge (bei MTB ohne Dämpfer) angegeben. Allerdings unterliegen die Produkte in der Serie einer gewissen Toleranz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset84 (4. April 2012)

So, kleines Update von meinem Chain Suck Problem.

Hab mir die Sache mit den Langlöchern der Ketteführung mal genauer angesehen. Von der Ausrichtung her, ist die Kettenführung aktuell schon so montiert, dass diese schon "ganz unten" ist. Das einzige was sich noch richtig verändern lies, war die Position der Rolle. Diese war von der Ausrichtung her eher in Richtung Kettenblätter montiert. Hab Sie jetzt mal ganz nach außen in Richung Ritzelpaket verstellt. 

Mal sehen ob es was bringt.... ???


----------



## kraft_werk (5. April 2012)

Hi!

..habe ich gestern schon ausprobiert, hat nichts gebracht 

Das einzige, was es wirklich gebracht hat, war immer darauf zu achten, wann und wie geschaltet wird..


----------



## doc_snyder (5. April 2012)

...oder, wenns noch nicht zu verhakt ist und man noch Fahrt drauf hat, einfach den Umwerfer wieder aufs große Ritzel schalten und beherzt rückwärts treten. Bei mir ziehts die Kette dann in den meisten Fällen wieder dahin, wo sie hin soll.


----------



## MaXXimus (5. April 2012)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> ...oder, wenns noch nicht zu verhakt ist und man noch Fahrt drauf hat, einfach den Umwerfer wieder aufs große Ritzel schalten und beherzt rückwärts treten. Bei mir ziehts die Kette dann in den meisten Fällen wieder dahin, wo sie hin soll.




ich hab mir ein bike für 3k bestellt das gravierende mängel hat... :kotz:toll ! 

was soll die kacke?? hat mal jemand canyon selber kontaktiert?????


----------



## sirios (5. April 2012)

Kann eure Probleme hier echt nicht nachvollziehen. Mit der Kettenführung hatte ich bisher null Probleme. Hatte noch nicht einmal die Kette verloren oder nen Kettenklemmer.

Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach Glück


----------



## MaXXimus (5. April 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Kann eure Probleme hier echt nicht nachvollziehen. Mit der Kettenführung hatte ich bisher null Probleme. Hatte noch nicht einmal die Kette verloren oder nen Kettenklemmer.
> 
> Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach Glück




hoffe ich kann mal das selbe berichten....


----------



## Schoppaaa (5. April 2012)

Geht mir auch so, nie probleme mit der Kette gehabt! 
Wenn man jedoch falsch schaltet, sprich hinten und vorne ein großen Blatt fährt ist sowas natürlich nachvollziehbar.
Da sollte man aber bei jedem Bike drauf achten, das die Kette möglichst gerade verläuft


----------



## Sunset84 (6. April 2012)

@ Schoppaaa 

Wie schon gesagt, am Schalten lag es definitiv nicht. Kette lief jedes Mal mehr oder weniger MITTIG... 

Könnte es evtl daran liegen, dass die Kette zu kurz bzw. zu lang ist ???


----------



## sirios (6. April 2012)

Doofe Frage aber: Könnte es vielleicht an einem falsch montierten Schaltwerk liegen? Bei mir war das Schaltwerk nicht hinter dem Anschlag am Schaltauge montiert, was in einer zu geringen Kettenspannung resultierte.

Vielleicht könnten die Betroffenen mal das überprüfen? Ich habs direkt am Anfang beseitigt, kann daher nix von Kettenklemmern oder so berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (6. April 2012)

Nope, Schaltwerk ist korrekt montiert und auch die Einstellung passt. Umwerfer ist auch korrekt montiert und eingestellt. 

Wie viele Distanzringe sind denn bei euch (dir, sirios) an der Kurbel (Kettenblattseite..is klar, ne?!) montiert?


----------



## Caspar720 (7. April 2012)

Mein Bruder hat sich jetzt auch ein Strive bestellt, welches diese Woche geliefert wurde.


Jetzt hat Canyon es doch echt geschafft, auf der 2 Fach Kurbel einen 3 Fach Shifter für das Schaltwerk zu montieren... 
Im Abnahmeprotokoll steht, die Schaltung funktioniert angeblich einwandfrei. Ich denke sowas sollte bei der Testfahrt schon auffallen... ob das Bike jemals getestet wurde?


----------



## simdiem (7. April 2012)

Ist doch kein Problem. Ärgerlich ja, aber kein Problem. Einfach die Schraube am Umwerfer, die den oberen Begrenzungspunkt limitiert so weit reindrehen, dass der Umwerfer nur noch das erste und zweite Kettenblatt schaltet. Bei manchen Triggern kann man auch an der Unterseite einstellen ob sie für zwei-oder dreifach sind. Kommt aber auf das Modell drauf an.

Nachtrag: hier sind die Schrauben und ihre Funktion erklärt: http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Umwerfer_einstellen.htm


----------



## MaXXimus (7. April 2012)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat Canyon es doch echt geschafft, auf der 2 Fach Kurbel einen 3 Fach Shifter für das Schaltwerk zu montieren...
> Im Abnahmeprotokoll steht, die Schaltung funktioniert angeblich einwandfrei. Ich denke sowas sollte bei der Testfahrt schon auffallen... ob das Bike jemals getestet wurde?



das würde ich sogar begrüßen! will mir sowieso ein drittes kettenblatt montieren.


----------



## sirios (7. April 2012)

Der Bashguard ist viel praktischer als ein drittes Blatt. Ob ich nun mit 50 oder 65 auf der Waldautobahn fahre ist komplett wurscht. Auf anspruchsvolleren Strecken wirst Du das eh nie brauchen . Kenne einige die sich auch das dritte Blat am XC oder AM abgebaut und durch nen Bash ersetzt haben. Fazit: Wenn Du so schnell reintreten kannst dass du das dritte brauchst dann ist der Trail zu easy


----------



## Schoppaaa (7. April 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Der Bashguard ist viel praktischer als ein drittes Blatt. Ob ich nun mit 50 oder 65 auf der Waldautobahn fahre ist komplett wurscht. Auf anspruchsvolleren Strecken wirst Du das eh nie brauchen . Kenne einige die sich auch das dritte Blat am XC oder AM abgebaut und durch nen Bash ersetzt haben. Fazit: Wenn Du so schnell reintreten kannst dass du das dritte brauchst dann ist der Trail zu easy



 Muss ich dir recht geben ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (7. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Problem. Ärgerlich ja, aber kein Problem. Einfach die Schraube am Umwerfer, die den oberen Begrenzungspunkt limitiert so weit reindrehen, dass der Umwerfer nur noch das erste und zweite Kettenblatt schaltet. Bei manchen Triggern kann man auch an der Unterseite einstellen ob sie für zwei-oder dreifach sind. Kommt aber auf das Modell drauf an.
> 
> Nachtrag: hier sind die Schrauben und ihre Funktion erklärt: http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Umwerfer_einstellen.htm



Danke dir Simdiem, 

ich schau mir das mal an seinem Bike an und stell es ein.

Grüße
Raphael


----------



## 4Stroke (7. April 2012)

Kann mir jemand etwas zur *Antriebsneutralität *des Stives im Gegensatz zum Torque sagen bzw. seine Erfahrungen schildern?


----------



## Eppes (7. April 2012)

dropomat schrieb:


> Das Strive habe ich diese Woche aus der Reperatur von CANYON wieder abgeholt. Fazit: 270 Grad Box getauscht und der Rock Shox Monarch Dämpfer wurde zum Hersteller eingesendet.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich einen FOX RP23 leihweise für die Übergangszeit verbaut. Ich muss sagen, dass der FOX um Längen besser anspricht. Der Rock Shox wirkt auf mich total überdämpft.


 

Hi dropomat,

darf ich fragen, wie die Geschichte mit dem Dämpfer bei Dir weitergegangen ist? Bei meinem 7.0 treten die gleichen Effekte auf, wie Du sie bereits beschrieben hast (kaum Einstelleffekt Zugstufe, Floodgate und vor allem das Geräusch).

Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. April 2012)

Sunset84 schrieb:


> Hi, mal ne Frage ob das hier schon mal jemand erlebt hat ??? Ist mir jetzt seit dem ich mein neues Baby habe bei einer Laufleistung von ca 100km 4x passiert....


Das ist anscheinend ein Problem bei vielen Canyon Rahmen... ist am Torque und am Nerve genau so 




bikefarmer schrieb:


> Der Spalt zwischender Unterseite der Kettenstrebe und dem Kettenblatt ist gerade so breit, dass die Kette einfädeln kann, und wird dann nach oben und zur Kurbelachse hin enger. Wenn die Kette in der oben beschriebenen Ausgangssituation ans große Kettenblatt gedrückt wird, zieht die relativ kleine Reibkraft (wegen relativ kleiner Anpresskraft) die Kette nach oben Richtung Spalt. In dieser Phase lässt sich die Kette mit wenig Kraft auch wieder nach unten drücken. Zum Einfädeln der Kette reicht aber diese Kraft, weil sich der Spalt durch die Geometrie der Kettenstrebe (Rundung an der Unterkante und zur Kurbelachse hin auf das Kettenblatt zulaufend) erst weiter oben verkleinert. Dann wird die Reibkraft am Kettenblatt zu groß um das Ganze zu stoppen.


Ja, das beschreibt die Sache ziemlich perfekt  Dieses Problem (also dessen Ursache, um genau zu sein) kriegt man auch leider nicht komplett in den Griff, da entweder der Schräglauf der Kette auf dem großen Blatt bei der größeren Hälfte der Kassette total übel ist oder eben das oben beschriebene Problem auf klein-klein auftritt - einen völlig sorgenfreien Mittelweg gibt es leider nicht...
So einen "Abstreifer" in Form eines Bolzens o. Ä. zu basteln, der das Problem zuverlässig behebt, dürfte recht schwierig sein. Ich denke aber, man sollte das eigentlich durch gezielte Umwicklung der Kettenstrebe an der Stelle gut in den Griff bekommen. Bei den älteren Modellen ist das ja eh Pflicht, da gab es diese coolen Aufkleber noch nicht. Man muss ja nur auf der Vorderseite etwas unterpolstern (mit einem Stück Schlauch z. B.), so dass der Spalt für die Kette blockiert wird, das kann man dann ggf. auch mit 2 Kabelbindern befestigen, um innen zum Reifen hin nicht zu viel Platz zu verschwenden.




Wobbi schrieb:


> fahre aber auch 22-32. vielleicht hat die kettenblattgröße auch auswirkungen?


Klar, hat sie. Wenn der Unterschied zwischen großem und kleinem Blatt recht groß ist, kann sowas auch leichter passieren (ist auch ganz logisch, wenn man sich das mal bildlich vorstellt). Habe selbes Problem auf meinem Straßenhobel mit vorne 32 + 48 Z. Blättern, da sind die beiden kleinsten Ritzel auf der Kassette nur mit großer Vorsicht fahrbar - und das obwohl ich eigentlich die Kettenblätter auf der Kurbel gerne noch etwas weiter nach innen spacern würde, da ich auf dem großen Blatt kaum mehr als die untere Hälfte der kassette nutzen kann...




Sunset84 schrieb:


> Könnte es evtl daran liegen, dass die Kette zu kurz bzw. zu lang ist ???


Nein.




sirios schrieb:


> Könnte es vielleicht an einem falsch montierten Schaltwerk liegen?


Nein.


----------



## stromb6 (7. April 2012)

Muss hier Smubob voll zustimmen. Ich hatte diese Kettenklemmer am 2010 Torque Alpinist, am 2011 Nerve AM und hatte sie auch schon auf meinen neuen 2012 Vertride. Nächste Woche kommt mein Strive und ich verwette meinen Arsch drauf das es auch bei diesem so sein wird.
Hatte dieses Problem auch auch schon auf vielen Bikes anderer Hersteller davor.


----------



## rebirth (7. April 2012)

Schon der hit irgendwie..


----------



## _mike_ (8. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Man muss ja nur auf der Vorderseite etwas unterpolstern (mit einem Stück Schlauch z. B.), so dass der Spalt für die Kette blockiert wird, das kann man dann ggf. auch mit 2 Kabelbindern befestigen, um innen zum Reifen hin nicht zu viel Platz zu verschwenden.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
2-3 Lagen Panzertape und drei fette Kabelbinder sind bei mir die Lösung um die Kette abzustreifen falls sie mal mit hochgezogen wird. Hab auch schon mit nem Schlauchbinder experimentiert, aber das Material war zu steif um sich schön an die Kettenstrebe zu schmiegen. Passiert mir eigentlich nur wenn ich vom mittleren Blatt aufs kleine schalte, argen Schräglauf habe und gleichzeitig mit viel Kraft reintrete. Die Kettenführung hat da natürlich auch einen Einfluss, deshalb die Rolle lieber etwas tiefer montieren.....

Bei Hammerschmidt gibts das Problem nicht, ein Grund mehr warum Ich sie so schätze


----------



## rebirth (8. April 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> ein Grund mehr warum Ich sie so schätze



nur ne kleine frage: fährst du 22 oder 24 zähne vorne?

Grüße


----------



## _mike_ (8. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> nur ne kleine frage: fährst du 22 oder 24 zähne vorne?
> 
> Grüße



Bei klassischer Schaltung 22/36 vorne und 34 hinten bei 9fach.

Bei HS: 22vorne / 34hinten bei 9fach und 24 / 36 bei 10fach.


----------



## MaXXimus (8. April 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Bei Hammerschmidt gibts das Problem nicht, ein Grund mehr warum Ich sie so schätze



ist mir zu laut.... will meine touren genießen. Deswegen hab ich das 8ter genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (8. April 2012)

gibts irgendwie ne ofizielle Erklärung über die Unterschiede zwischen Strive 2011 und Strive 2012?
Oder gibt es keine Unterschiede?


----------



## 4Stroke (8. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand etwas zur *Antriebsneutralität *des Stives im Gegensatz zum Torque sagen bzw. seine Erfahrungen schildern?



und nochmal


----------



## Wobbi (8. April 2012)

fuhr ein nerve am 2011 mit 26/38 vorne und 11-36 hinten (mit kefü von shaman) und fahre ein strive mit 22/32 vorne und 11-36 hinten (mit canyon-kefü und shaman-rolle) und habe bisher noch nie einen kettenklemmer gehabt.
an beiden rädern war/ist die kette schon recht straff, so dass groß-groß (längentest) gerade noch möglich war/ist und beide räder wurden/werden nicht nur über die waldautobahn bewegt! ein bekannter von mir mit der strive 2011er 7.0er standart-konfig (9-fach, etc.) und kefü auch noch nie einen klemmer gehabt!

entweder haben wir lediglich glück, oder ihr dumme finger beim schalten!


----------



## Gmias (9. April 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Bei Hammerschmidt gibts das Problem nicht, ein Grund mehr warum Ich sie so schätze


----------



## swoosh999 (9. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand etwas zur *Antriebsneutralität *des Stives im Gegensatz zum Torque sagen bzw. seine Erfahrungen schildern?



dazu müsste sich jmd hier finden der beide bikes im keller stehen hat bzw. beide schon ausgiebig getestet hat. denke das da die treffenquote nicht ziemlich hoch sein wird.

zum strive kann man sagen, man kommt den berg ohne großes wippen schon hoch


----------



## sirios (9. April 2012)

Ich kann die Woche mal mit Hilfe eines Kumpels nen Test machen: Strive 2011 vs Torque Trailflow

Ich Berichte dann mal


----------



## 4Stroke (9. April 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich kann die Woche mal mit Hilfe eines Kumpels nen Test machen: Strive 2011 vs Torque Trailflow
> 
> Ich Berichte dann mal


----------



## MaXXimus (9. April 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich kann die Woche mal mit Hilfe eines Kumpels nen Test machen: Strive 2011 vs Torque Trailflow
> 
> Ich Berichte dann mal



super!


----------



## derth (9. April 2012)

Hello again..

konnte gestern endlich mal mit den Volume Spacern im RP23 experimentieren.
Habe den Druck in der Kammer möglichst konstant gehalten und jeweils mehrfach den Sag und den "verbrauchten" Federweg beim Rollen von einer ca. 14 cm hohen Kante in mm an der Kolbestange gemessen.
Messwerte:


            Spacer_Druck [PSI]__Sag [mm]__Federweg [mm]       
ohne___150________15/15______37/38/37
0,4_____150________15/15_____35/35
0,6        ____150________14/14______36/35/35   

Wie man sehen kann machen die Spacer unter diesen Umständen keinen großen Unterschied. Im Schnitt bringt der große Spacer 1mm beim Sag und 2mm beim Einfedern an der Kante. Das geht aber in der Genauigkeit der Methode beinahe unter.

Bei der anschließenden Hausrunde war der Unterschied aber deutlicher.
Wo ich unter normalen Bedingungen den Federweg beinahe komplett nutze hatte ich nun noch ca. 8mm Reserve übrig, ohne dass sich der Hinterbau bockig oder großartig anders angefühlt hätte.
Ich lasse den Spacer jetzt erstmal drin, hoffe auf besseres Wetter und werde nach den nächsten Touren nochmal etwas dazu schreiben.

Hat noch jemand was mit den Spacern ausprobiert? oder mit Plastikstreifen im PR23? Wäre mal interessant andere Meinungen dazu zu hören.

Gruß
   derTH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (9. April 2012)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> gibts irgendwie ne ofizielle Erklärung über die Unterschiede zwischen Strive 2011 und Strive 2012?
> Oder gibt es keine Unterschiede?



gibts dazu keine Infos?


----------



## rebirth (10. April 2012)

moin. hat jemand von euch das strive mit dem CB-Iodine vorbau? Habe momentan das Problem das es mir immer wieder den vorbau dreht auf dem Gabelschaft... Entfetten und anschleifen von Gabelschaft+Vorbau brachte auch keine Besserung  Mit 12NM statt 8NM festziehen brachte auch nix...
Jemand ne Lösung? Ich möcht eigentlich OPTISCH nicht auf den vorbau verzichten.


----------



## karsten13 (10. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Jemand ne Lösung?



gelbe Seiten 
Oder mal mit sowas probieren ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## rebirth (10. April 2012)

hab ich auch grad ergoogelt.. aber bringts das wircklich? Ich hatte bisher mit alu/alu die besten erfahrungen.


----------



## gotboost (10. April 2012)

(Carbon)-Montagepaste löst dein Problem.


----------



## iKev (11. April 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich habe über Ostern das Strive 7.0 einem ausgiebigen Test in Brixen unterzogen. 
Das Bike lässt sich die Trails super bergauf pedalieren ohne ein lästiges Wippen am Hinterbau zu vernehmen. 
Der Hinterbau "zwingt" einem bei Sprüngen und Absätzen zu einer sauberen Fahrweise, da er in der "offenen" Stellung soft ist. Allerdings alles im Rahmen des verträglichen.
@Derthiesbezüglich würde mich auch der Langzeittest der Spacer im Dämpfer interessieren!! 

Wir haben von diesem Trip auch nen kleines Video und nen kleinen Bericht mit Bildern gemacht ... leider gab´s nicht soooo viel Material zum schneiden, aber freut euch schon mal auf die kommenden Videos 

für alle die mehr lesen u sehen wollen:

http://www.facebook.com/BikeHeaven26

oder 

http://bike-heaven.blogspot.de/


Sonnige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (11. April 2012)

derth schrieb:


> konnte gestern endlich mal mit den Volume Spacern im RP23 experimentieren.
> Habe den Druck in der Kammer möglichst konstant gehalten und jeweils mehrfach den Sag und den "verbrauchten" Federweg beim Rollen von einer ca. *14 cm hohen Kante*



was erwartest du? eine blockierung?
die spacer bewirken lediglich eine verkleinerung der luftkammer, somit eine stärke endprogression bei schnellen, harten schlägen.
dazu zählt ein überrollen einer 14cm kante nicht.
auf das erste drittel des federwegs wirken sich die spacer kaum aus...


----------



## Caspar720 (11. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Strive 7.0 2012 Nutzer.

Hatte ja vor kurzem schonmal gepostet dass an dem Strive von meinem Bruder ein 3-Fach Trigger verbaut ist, obwohl vorne nur 2-Kettenblätter drauf sind. 
Beim Schalten gibt es jetzt nun immer eine "Zwischenschaltung" bis die Kette vom kleinen in das größere Ritzel springt. 
Der Servicemitarbeiter von Canyon meinte das sei normal, was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann. Ist das bei euch auch so, dass ihr 2 mal drücken müsst um auf das größere Kettenblatt zu kommen?
Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Grüße


----------



## 4Stroke (11. April 2012)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Strive 7.0 2012 Nutzer.
> 
> ...



Nein, dass kann man aber völlig einfach "beseitigen".
Habe an meinen damaligen Torque auch einen 3fach Trigger mit zwei Kettenblättern gefahren und das ohne "Zwischenschalten".


----------



## Skoalman (11. April 2012)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Strive 7.0 2012 Nutzer.
> 
> ...


Dann ist die ganze Geschichte einfach falsch eingestellt. Am Umwerfer stellst du die Anschlagschrauben passend aufs kleine (untere Begrenzung) und grosse (obere Begrenzung) Kettenblatt ein. Anschliessend schaltest du am Trigger aufs kleinste Kettenblatt und stellst den Zug am Umwerfer so ein, dass sich der Umwerfer bei Betätigung des Schalttriggers sofort zu bewegen beginnt. Das Feintuning erfolgt dann über die Justierschraube am Trigger.

Bei korrekter Einstellung verwendest du dann faktisch nur die ersten beiden Schaltpositionen. Die dritte (fürs nicht vorhandene dritte Kettenblatt) lässt sich wegen der oberen Begrenzungsschraube des Umwerfers gar nicht erreichen. Somit ist es dann unerheblich ob ein 2-fach oder 3-fach Trigger verbaut ist.


Mich selbst interessiert "strivetechnisch" auch noch etwas:
Hat schon jemand sein 7er Strive in der Schweizer Version erhalten? Mein Bruder hat ein ebensolches bestellt (geplanter Liefertermin KW16) und bisher noch keine Versandbestätigung. Und dabei ist ab Mitte nächster Woche ein Trip nach Finale Ligure geplant, wo das neue Bike natürlich optimal "eingeritten" werden könnte...


----------



## konahoss90 (11. April 2012)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> gibts dazu keine Infos?



Doch. Neue, breitere Aufnahme des Rockerarms am Unterrohr und ne neue Wippe, um die Probleme des 2011er Modells zu beseitigen - nämlich herausrutschen des Stahlstiftes an der unteren Wippenaufnahme etc.


----------



## derth (12. April 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> was erwartest du? eine blockierung?
> die spacer bewirken lediglich eine verkleinerung der luftkammer, somit eine stärke endprogression bei schnellen, harten schlägen.
> dazu zählt ein überrollen einer 14cm kante nicht.
> auf das erste drittel des federwegs wirken sich die spacer kaum aus...




Nein, habe ich nicht erwartet, ich habe meine Beobachtungen beschrieben. Und die decken sich mit dem was man von der Logik her erwartet und dem was du geschrieben hast. Wenig Einfluss zu beginn des Einfederns, mit steigendem Federweg mehr Einfluss, also stärkere Progression.
Leider gibt mein Garten keine "Kantenbatterie" mit 10, 15 und 25 cm her, daher der Nachsatz mit der Hausrunde.
Auch diese Beobachtung deckt sich mit deinen und meinen Erwartungen. Ich lasse also erstmal den dicken Spacer drin und Messe mit meinem Hintern weiter 

LG
   DerTH


----------



## 4Stroke (12. April 2012)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Doch. Neue, breitere Aufnahme des Rockerarms am Unterrohr und ne neue Wippe, um die Probleme des 2011er Modells zu beseitigen - nämlich herausrutschen des Stahlstiftes an der unteren Wippenaufnahme etc.



Und haben die 2012er immer noch Schwachstellen, sodass es sich lohnt auf die Modelle von 2013 zu warten?


----------



## swoosh999 (12. April 2012)

derth schrieb:


> Auch diese Beobachtung deckt sich mit deinen und meinen Erwartungen. Ich lasse also erstmal den dicken Spacer drin und Messe mit meinem Hintern weiter



der spacer ist eben ein (günstiger) kompromiss aus einbußen von sensibilität und erhöhung des durchschlagschutzes. ich würde an deiner stelle mit der spacergröße solange probieren bis ich 98% fw ausnutzung habe.


----------



## konahoss90 (12. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Und haben die 2012er immer noch Schwachstellen, sodass es sich lohnt auf die Modelle von 2013 zu warten?



Ich fahre ein 2011er. Kann nur davon berichten. Ich nehme aber an, dass das Problem beim 2012er behoben ist. Noch habe ich von denen die ein 2012er fahren hier im Forum nichts gehört.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Und haben die 2012er immer noch Schwachstellen, sodass es sich lohnt auf die Modelle von 2013 zu warten?




Wenn man es so sieht kauft man sich nie ein Bike, es gibt immer irgendeine kleine Schwachstelle die im nächsten Jahr besser gemacht wird. Bis jetzt hat man ja verhältnismäßig wenig über Probleme gelesen im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (12. April 2012)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Doch. Neue, breitere Aufnahme des Rockerarms am Unterrohr und ne neue Wippe, um die Probleme des 2011er Modells zu beseitigen - nämlich herausrutschen des Stahlstiftes an der unteren Wippenaufnahme etc.



hmm...ok...hab letzt ein 2012er gesehen und mir ist kein Unterschied aufgefallen. Vielleicht war es aber auch ein 2011er.
Wie äussert sich das Problem mit dem Stahlstift genau? Finde dazu nix?


----------



## konahoss90 (13. April 2012)

Der Stahlstift hatte sich gelöst. Wenn du dir die Fotos vom Glacier 7.0 anschaust, kann man die breitere Aufnahme  erkennen.


----------



## speichenquaeler (13. April 2012)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> hmm...ok...hab letzt ein 2012er gesehen und mir ist kein Unterschied aufgefallen. Vielleicht war es aber auch ein 2011er.


 

Gestern kam meine Freundin vom Friseur nach Hause...mir ist kein Unterschied aufgefallen. 

Vielleicht war es auch gar kein Friseur...vielleicht ja auch nur eine Shoppingtour. 

Beste Grüße

P.S. Ich würde noch nicht mal erkennen, wenn mein Freundin mit Gasmaske nach Hause käme...


----------



## Skeletor23 (13. April 2012)

hehe...jo also ich fahre selbst ein 2011er...allerdings nur den Rahmen relativ spät letztes Jahr gekauft. Habe letzt ein 2012er gesehen (zumindest dachte ich das) und mir ist kein Unterschied aufgefallen.
Desshalb frag ich mich ob bei meinem Rahmen eventuell schon was geändert wurde. 
Bislang hab ich auch keine Probleme...also egal erstmal.


----------



## ticris (14. April 2012)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Der Stahlstift hatte sich gelöst. Wenn du dir die Fotos vom Glacier 7.0 anschaust, kann man die breitere Aufnahme  erkennen.



Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe ist das NUR einem Tester einer Bike-Bravo beim Langzeittest passiert. Meine hält und hier im Forum hatte auch noch niemand das Problem. Also nicht alles so ernst nehmen.


----------



## sirios (14. April 2012)

ticris schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe ist das NUR einem Tester einer Bike-Bravo beim Langzeittest passiert. Meine hält und hier im Forum hatte auch noch niemand das Problem. Also nicht alles so ernst nehmen.



Doch! Das ist sogar jemandem in den Alpen (oder wo auch immer in den Bergen) passiert und der musste nach jeder Abfahrt den Bolzen nachzentrieren. Und ich hab hier auch von eine gelesen bei dem ist der Bolzen soweit raus, wohlgemerkt unbemerkt, dass es bei der Abfahrt den Rockerarm verzogen hat. Gar nicht mal so lustig! Seitdem hab ich meinen Bolzen immer im Auge um zu wissen ob sich das Teil selbstständig macht .


----------



## MaXXimus (14. April 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Doch! Das ist sogar jemandem in den Alpen (oder wo auch immer in den Bergen) passiert und der musste nach jeder Abfahrt den Bolzen nachzentrieren. Und ich hab hier auch von eine gelesen bei dem ist der Bolzen soweit raus, wohlgemerkt unbemerkt, dass es bei der Abfahrt den Rockerarm verzogen hat. Gar nicht mal so lustig! Seitdem hab ich meinen Bolzen immer im Auge um zu wissen ob sich das Teil selbstständig macht .




um welchen verfluchten bolzen geht es den hier??


----------



## simdiem (14. April 2012)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> um welchen verfluchten bolzen geht es den hier??



Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt....


----------



## schrabbel (14. April 2012)

Vom unteren Dämpferauge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (14. April 2012)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Vom unteren Dämpferauge



das problem könnte man doch eventuell mit mitelfester flüssiger schraubensicherung lösen oder nicht?


----------



## schrabbel (14. April 2012)

Der Bolzen der Nadelhülse wird Formschlüssig von der Rechten
und Linken Seite der Knucklebox geklemmt. In den genannten
Fällen ist der Bolzen trotz angezogener Schrauben aus der 
Klemmung heraus "gewandert". 

Ich habe die Schrauben der Klemmung aber auch mit 
Schraubensicherung geklebt^^


----------



## mweber972 (14. April 2012)

Ich war heute im Canyon Home... und was soll ich sagen... jetzt ist er endlich Zuhause und er scheint sich auch ganz wohl zu fühlen. Hab in mal ans Fenster gestellt wo er mal rausschauen und sich auf morgen vorbereiten kann


----------



## rebirth (14. April 2012)

mweber972 schrieb:


> Ich war heute im Canyon Home... und was soll ich sagen... jetzt ist der endlich Zuhause und er scheint sich auch ganz wohl zu fühlen. Hab in mal ans Fenster gestellt wo er mal rausschauen und sich auf morgen vorbereiten kann



bitte was?


----------



## mweber972 (14. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> bitte was?


 schau in meine Fotos ;-)


----------



## Deleted176859 (14. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> bitte was?


Er hatt seinen Schatz abgeholt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iKev (14. April 2012)

mweber972 schrieb:


> schau in meine Fotos ;-)



viel Spaß mit dem guten Stück! Bin auf deine ersten Test-Berichte gespannt 

>>>>www.BikeHeaven.info


----------



## DiHo (15. April 2012)

Hallo

Die losen Bolzen gabs wohl nur an den ersten Strive auf Grund von Fertigungstoleranzen.

Die 270° Box wurde dann geändert, man kann das an den Einsätzen in der Box und an und an dem geänderten Aufdruck für die Nm sehen. (Bei den ersten 270° Boxen waren das 7 Nm, ich glaube bei den Neuen sinds dann 5 Nm).
Damit war das Problem auch schon gelöst.

Ich habe die Schrauben bei meinem Strive mit einem roten (Edding) senkrechten Strich markiert so hab ich jederzeit eine Sichtkontrolle.
Bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme

Grüße aus dem Pfälzerwald


----------



## 4Stroke (15. April 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich kann die Woche mal mit Hilfe eines Kumpels nen Test machen: Strive 2011 vs Torque Trailflow
> 
> Ich Berichte dann mal




und?


----------



## sirios (15. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> und?



Also das Strive wippt minimal mehr bergauf als das Torque. Dazu muss man aber sagen: Das Wippen merkt man nicht. Man sieht nur dass sich der Rockerarm minimalst bewegt. Ich würde mal sagen was die Antriebsneutralität angeht: Die sind mehr oder weniger gleich gut . Was ich aber auch gemerkt habe ist, dass das Strive doch ein gutes Stück spritziger und wendiger ist. Das Torque hat dafür bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten bergab etwas mehr Laufruhe und mehr Reserven.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass man mit keinem der Bikes was verkehrt macht. Ich bereue aber nicht meine Entscheidung zum Strive und bin damit auch mehr als zufrieden .

Der DHX 5.0 den ich seit Freitag verbaut habe macht eine sehr gute Figur. Viel viel besser als der Monarch (der schon wieder Luft verliert)! Hat sich definitiv gelohnt


----------



## Skeletor23 (15. April 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die losen Bolzen gabs wohl nur an den ersten Strive auf Grund von Fertigungstoleranzen.
> 
> ...



Also dann hab ich wohl noch die alte Box, bei mir steht 7 Nm. Dann werd ich das mal im Auge behalten. Bislang gabs noch kein Problem. Aber scheint sich ja auch nur um Einzelfälle gehandelt zu haben


----------



## sirios (15. April 2012)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Also dann hab ich wohl noch die alte Box, bei mir steht 7 Nm. Dann werd ich das mal im Auge behalten. Bislang gabs noch kein Problem. Aber scheint sich ja auch nur um Einzelfälle gehandelt zu haben



Bei den bisherigen Fällen lag es aber nicht ungedingt daran, dass sich die Schrauben der Klemmung gelockert haben. Viel mehr hat sich der Bolzen trotz korrekter Drehmomente aus der Klemmung geschoben. Einfach mal ab und zu nen Blick auf den Bolzen werfen und man hat keine Probleme


----------



## 4Stroke (15. April 2012)

Und wie verhält sich der DHX im Strive im Bezug auf Durchsacken? Ist der DHX getunt?

Bin gerade ernstaunt, dass doch ein Dämpfer mit AGB reinpasst.

Fährst du die Lyrik mit 170mm Federweg?


----------



## sirios (15. April 2012)

Bisher ist der DHX noch ungetunt. Hab mir gestern ein recht intensives Bild machen können von der Performance. Mein erster Eindruck ist, dass er wirklich sehr sensibel arbeitet, viel besser als der Monarch. Bin ganz gut klar gekommen auf der Tour gestern und da war wieder von allem was dabei . Er rauscht schonmal nicht so krass durch den Federweg. Durchschläge gabs keine! Ich seh mir mal an wie es mir gefällt wenn ich das Teil noch tune und entscheide mich dann für eine Variante . Muss noch ein wenig mit den verschiedenen Optionen spielen. 

Zur Lyrik: Fahre das Teil mit dem 170er DPA Kolben da ich sie eh einschicken musste. Da hab wurde die gerade etwas upgegraded. Steht dem Strive sehr gut und macht richtig Laune 

Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## 4Stroke (15. April 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Bisher ist der DHX noch ungetunt. Hab mir gestern ein recht intensives Bild machen können von der Performance. Mein erster Eindruck ist, dass er wirklich sehr sensibel arbeitet, viel besser als der Monarch. Bin ganz gut klar gekommen auf der Tour gestern und da war wieder von allem was dabei . Er rauscht schonmal nicht so krass durch den Federweg. Durchschläge gabs keine! Ich seh mir mal an wie es mir gefällt wenn ich das Teil noch tune und entscheide mich dann für eine Variante . Muss noch ein wenig mit den verschiedenen Optionen spielen.
> 
> Zur Lyrik: Fahre das Teil mit dem 170er DPA Kolben da ich sie eh einschicken musste. Da hab wurde die gerade etwas upgegraded. Steht dem Strive sehr gut und macht richtig Laune
> 
> Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden



Es geht weniger um Durchschläge beim DHX sondern um das Durchrauschen durch den Federweg.
Bei meinem Torque 06 hatte ich das Problem, was aber zum Teil auch mit am Rahmen lag.
Dass das Strive mehr wippt als das Torque, wundert mich, dachte der Hinterbau soll genau das vermeiden . 
Mal sehn was 2013 auf den Markt kommt, hoffentlich dann mal ein Strive Frameset.


----------



## sirios (15. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Es geht weniger um Durchschläge beim DHX sondern um das Durchrauschen durch den Federweg.
> Bei meinem Torque 06 hatte ich das Problem, was aber zum Teil auch mit am Rahmen lag.
> Dass das Strive mehr wippt als das Torque, wundert mich, dachte der Hinterbau soll genau das vermeiden .
> Mal sehn was 2013 auf den Markt kommt, hoffentlich dann mal ein Strive Frameset.



Naja ich hatte am Anfang mit dem Monarch das Problem, dass der relativ schnell auf Block ging. Das hab ich hier schonmal nicht, also ein Pluspunkt. Auch das Verhaltem im mittleren Federweg passt mir schonmal besser. Das lässt sich aber sicherlich noch weiter verbessern .

Und das mit dem Wippen ist wirklich vernachlässigbar! man sieht das wirklich nur wenn man sich bergauf die Box genau ansieht. Wenn man sich nur aufs Fahren konzentriert fällt das absolut nicht auf. Hab auch besseres zu tun als die ganze Zeit die Box im Auge zu behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (15. April 2012)

Hallo liebe Mit-Striver =)

Ich hab mal eine Frage. Und zwar war ich anfangs mit der Steifigkeit meines Steuersatzes und der Lyrik meines 2011er 7.0 sehr zufrieden. Nach ca. 4 Monaten bin ich das nun nicht mehr. Wenn man die vordere Bremse anzieht und das Bike dann vor und zurück bewegt ist da mords Spiel drin. Wenn man über den Lenker und das untere Ende der Gabel peilt, sieht man richtig, wie sich das Ganze vor und zurück bewegt. Beim Fahren fühlt sich das Ganze dadurch recht schwammig an. 
Meine Frage ist nun: Ist das normal, habt ihr das auch und vor allem, kann das tatsächlich schon an den Buchsen der Lyrik liegen? Der Steuersatz scheint mir in Ordnung zu sein.

Besten Dank schonmal,

Zhen


----------



## sirios (15. April 2012)

Haste mal versucht den Steuersatz nachzujustieren? Kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass das von den Buchsen der Lyrik kommt. Bei mir bewegt sich nur folgendes: Ziehe ich die Bremse und bewege das Rad vor und zurück kann man sehen, dass das Vorderrad ein paar mm nach vorne und hinten geht. Das liegt aber am leichten Spiel der Bremsbeläge der Elixit 5 im Sattel. Die kann man ja auch mit dem Fingern etwas in der Arretierung bewegen. Aber normal ist das Spiel bei Dir wohl nicht! Bist Du Dir auch sicher, dass sich da die Gabel bewegt und nicht die Gabel schon minimalst einfedert? Mach das ganze mal nochmal und leg mal nen Finger in den Spalt zwischen Gabelschaft und unterem Steurrohr. Da spürt man ganz gut ob man spiel im Steuersatz hat oder nicht.


----------



## 4Stroke (15. April 2012)

Zhen schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mit-Striver =)
> 
> Ich hab mal eine Frage. Und zwar war ich anfangs mit der Steifigkeit meines Steuersatzes und der Lyrik meines 2011er 7.0 sehr zufrieden. Nach ca. 4 Monaten bin ich das nun nicht mehr. Wenn man die vordere Bremse anzieht und das Bike dann vor und zurück bewegt ist da mords Spiel drin. Wenn man über den Lenker und das untere Ende der Gabel peilt, sieht man richtig, wie sich das Ganze vor und zurück bewegt. Beim Fahren fühlt sich das Ganze dadurch recht schwammig an.
> Meine Frage ist nun: Ist das normal, habt ihr das auch und vor allem, kann das tatsächlich schon an den Buchsen der Lyrik liegen? Der Steuersatz scheint mir in Ordnung zu sein.
> ...



Zieh mal beide Bremsen.
So "Spiel" zu testen ist aber auch Quatsch.


----------



## stromb6 (17. April 2012)

Endlich da das Teil nun kann umgebaut werden.


----------



## sirios (17. April 2012)

Und wie sieht der Umbau aus?


----------



## stromb6 (17. April 2012)

Lenker Easton Haven Carbon
RaceFace SixC Kurbel
Formula Oval Bremsen 203/203
SDG Ti Fly Sattel
Laufräder Ztr Flow/Dt 240s/DT Aero Speichen
Und einige XT Componenten gegen XTR ersetzen


----------



## sirios (17. April 2012)

klingt gut! Lass mich wissen was Du für die Laufräder haben willst !


----------



## MaXXimus (17. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Endlich da das Teil nun kann umgebaut werden.



war KW16 geplant bei dir???


----------



## 4Stroke (17. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Endlich da das Teil nun kann umgebaut werden.





allerdings hinten auch eine 203mm Scheibe zu nehmen finde ich unnötig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy-Dog (17. April 2012)

allerdings hinten auch eine 203mm Scheibe zu nehmen finde ich unnötig[/quote]





Bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaub hier gelesen zu haben das hinten nur bis zu 185mm frei gegeben ist.


----------



## rebirth (18. April 2012)

die bremse geht schon fast zu gut


----------



## stromb6 (18. April 2012)

Hinten ist eine 200er freigegeben. Den Adapter hat Canyon selbst mitgeliefert.
Warum 200 hat einen einfachen Grund. So brauch ich nur eine Bremsscheibengröße auf Lager zu haben. Daher auch der Umbau auf Formula oval. Hab immer an all meinen Bikes die selben Bremsen verbaut.

@ MaXXimus geplant war KW 15


----------



## Zhen (18. April 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Haste mal versucht den Steuersatz nachzujustieren? Kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass das von den Buchsen der Lyrik kommt. Bei mir bewegt sich nur folgendes: Ziehe ich die Bremse und bewege das Rad vor und zurück kann man sehen, dass das Vorderrad ein paar mm nach vorne und hinten geht. Das liegt aber am leichten Spiel der Bremsbeläge der Elixit 5 im Sattel. Die kann man ja auch mit dem Fingern etwas in der Arretierung bewegen. Aber normal ist das Spiel bei Dir wohl nicht! Bist Du Dir auch sicher, dass sich da die Gabel bewegt und nicht die Gabel schon minimalst einfedert? Mach das ganze mal nochmal und leg mal nen Finger in den Spalt zwischen Gabelschaft und unterem Steurrohr. Da spürt man ganz gut ob man spiel im Steuersatz hat oder nicht.



Danke für die Antwort. Den Steuersatz nachzstellen hab ich natürlich versucht. Anfangs sogar mehrfach, weil ich dachte, dass der sich immer wieder beim Fahren löst. Leider hat das gar keine Auswirkung, es sei denn ich stell ihn ganz locker ein, was das Spiel natürlich erheblich vergrößert. Das Spiel der Bremsbeläge ist bei meinem Test natürlich Teil des Gesamt-Spiels. Der Punkt ist aber, dass das ja zu Beginn auch schon der Fall war, das Gesamtspiel aber bei weitem nicht so groß war, wie es jetzt ist. Und das Spiel der Beläge kann sich ja schlecht vergrößert haben . Wenn nun der Steuersatz ebenfalls als Ursache ausgeschlossen ist, bleibt ja egtl. nur die Gabel. Ein Einfedern ist übrigens auch nicht der Fall, dafür ist die Gabel viel zu hart eingestellt.
Wie kann man das Buchsenspiel anstädig überprüfen, wenn man keine Möglichkeit zum Einspannen der Gabel hat. Jemand ne kreative Idee?


----------



## sirios (18. April 2012)

Häng das Fahrrad an den Montageständer. Und halte die Gabel mit einer Hand an einem der Tauchrohre oder der Krone Fest. Mit der anderen Hand packst Du die Krone des Castings und bewegst das mal vor und zurück. Wenn Du da kein spürbares Spiel hast, dann sind die Buchsen in Ordnung. Falls meine Erklärung nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar ist schmeiss einfach mal nen Blick ins Service Handbuch. Da wird erklärt wie man das Buchsenspiel mit eben diesen Handgriffen prüfen kann .


----------



## iKev (18. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Endlich da das Teil nun kann umgebaut werden.



Fährst du Klickpedalen?

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (18. April 2012)

Moin!

..so wie es aussieht, tut er das!
Habe die gleichen Pedale montiert, nur eben in weiss


----------



## downhillboy (18. April 2012)

sehr geil meins kommt morgen


----------



## stromb6 (18. April 2012)

Dort wo ich fahre kommst ohne Klickpedale nicht hoch. Hab keine Lust bergauf zu schieben. Und runter komm ich auch mit den Klickpedalen überall.


----------



## rebirth (18. April 2012)

lol.. Der war echt gut


----------



## Beppe (18. April 2012)

Zum Thema Klickies einfach mal auf vimeo nach partaking of coke suchen ;-)





iKev schrieb:


> Fährst du Klickpedalen?
> 
> Sonnige Grüße


----------



## MaXXimus (18. April 2012)

bei mir kommen 
*Shimano Pedale PD-M324 rauf.
*


----------



## Wobbi (18. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Dort wo ich fahre kommst ohne Klickpedale nicht hoch. Hab keine Lust bergauf zu schieben.



quatsch!



stromb6 schrieb:


> Und runter komm ich auch mit den Klickpedalen überall.



stimmt!


----------



## Eklk (18. April 2012)

Hat jemand direkt erfahrung mid Specialized Enduro und dem Strive ?
Laut geometrie sind die Räder fast identisch, fährt man die auch gleich?
Ich fuhr einpaar mall das Enduro wahr einfach genial, nur der Uphil war komisch.


----------



## stromb6 (18. April 2012)

Naja ich weis nicht was du unter bergauf verstehst Wobbi aber ohne die zusätzliche Kraft durch das ziehen das dir die Klickpedale ermöglichen wirst du viele bergauf Wurzelpassagen mit über 20% Steigung einfach nicht fahren können. Das ist definitiv kein Quatsch. Es ist noch nie einer mit Flatpedals dort rauf gefahren wo unsere Hausrunde lang führt. Wir reden hier von 100-300 Meter langen Steigungen jenseits der 20% und das über sehr wurzeligen Waldboden.
Aber lass mich von dir vor Ort gerne eines besseren belehren. Es haben schon viele versucht da mit Flatpedals rauf zu fahren aber noch nie kam einer auf dem Bike sitzend oben an.


----------



## sirios (18. April 2012)

Also die Herausforderung würde ich doch glatt annehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iKev (18. April 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Zum Thema Klickies einfach mal auf vimeo nach partaking of coke suchen ;-)



Servus ... das Video kenne ich. Hier habe ich mal eine andere Perspektive für dich von diesem Video: [ame="http://vimeo.com/30662843"]KÃ¤ptnFR - the making of Coke on Vimeo[/ame]

Ich bin echt am überlegen ob ich Klicker an´s Strive schraube oder nicht. Ist wohl einfache eine Gewohnheitsfrage 

check this: www.BikeHeaven.info


----------



## Wobbi (18. April 2012)

keine sorge stromb6.....~20% mach ich dir auch mit flatpedals!  und ja, in diesen steigungen sind dann auch wurzelpassagen und sogar die ein oder andere stufe enthalten. vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich noch nie in meinem leben mit klickies gefahren bin und daher nichts vermisse.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Zum Thema Klickies einfach mal auf vimeo nach partaking of coke suchen ;-)


Ja genau, KäptnFR ist das Totschlagargument für ALLES was mit Klickies, Stolperbiken und Liteville zu tun hat 




stromb6 schrieb:


> ohne die zusätzliche Kraft durch das ziehen das dir die Klickpedale ermöglichen wirst du viele bergauf Wurzelpassagen mit über 20% Steigung einfach nicht fahren können. Das ist definitiv kein Quatsch.


Doch, ist es. Wenn deine "Referenzrampe" einfach noch keinen gesehen hat der fahren kann, können doch die Flatpedals nix dafür 

Aber bitte nicht wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen  der eine mags, der andere nicht - PUNKT!




Eklk schrieb:


> Hat jemand direkt erfahrung mid Specialized Enduro und dem Strive ?


Beim Strive ist der Focus mehr auf Allround, deutlich schwächerer Hinterbau, eher ein AM-Bike mit Bergab-Geo. Das Enduro ist das, was man als Leichtfreerider bezeichnen könnte, läuft super bergab, bergauf wippts etwas, wenn man den Dämpfer soft fährt, aber generell fährt es sich gut bergauf, keine Ahnung, was da bei dir "komisch" war.
Oder von anderem Sichtwinkel: Strive im Bikepark geht, macht aber wenig Spaß, mit dem Enduro geht da deutlich mehr.


----------



## bloodyludy (18. April 2012)

Ich hatte auch Clickies am Strive (XTR Trail), weil ich mindestens 10 Jahre Clickies gefahren bin am Hardtail.

Jedoch bin ich mit dem Strive ganz anders gefahren und fuhr auch Passagen, bei denen ich mit Clickies immer abgestiegen bin. 
Das Ende vom Lied: Das Tempo und die Schwierigkeit der Passagen wurde immer höher und ich flog immer öfter auf Maul, nicht weil Clickies schlecht sind, sondern weil ich nicht mehr rechtzeitig aus den Dingern rausgekommen bin.

Einen technischen Trail würde ich mich mittlerweile einfach nicht mehr trauen zu fahren mit Klickpedalen. Das Springen fiel mir trotzdem leichter mit. Ist wirklich Geschmacksache!

Bergauf und in der Ebene habe ich mit dem Strive Null Chancen gegen meine Freunde mit ihren Rennfeilen, bergauf fehlt manchmal auch das Quäntchen Leistung. Gerade an kurzen, extremen Rampen, die man mit nem hohen Gang fährt. Dort hilft ein Klickpedal schon...aber genauso eine tiefe Front und weniger Federweg und 10kg Gewicht undundund

Dafür hat man runterwärts mehr Spaß! Auch wenn einen der Bock bergauf ab und an mal abwirft, hehe.


----------



## stromb6 (19. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Doch, ist es. Wenn deine "Referenzrampe" einfach noch keinen gesehen hat der fahren kann, können doch die Flatpedals nix dafür



Naja würde mal fast behaupten der zweimalige 24 Std Mountainbike Weltmeister Rudolf Springer kann doch mountainbiken und auch der hat schon versucht da mit Flatpedals hoch zu fahren. Ohne Erfolg!

Ich bin auch der Meinung jeder soll fahren was er will, nur würde ich hier keine Kommentare abgeben wenn ich keinen Vergleich habe und nie mit Klickpedalen gefahren bin. Ich fahre auf meinem YT Downhiller auch Flatpedals und auch im Winter nur mit Flat Pedals. Nur kann mir hier niemand erklären das Flatpedale bergauf gleich gut sind wie Klickies. Dies entspricht einfach nicht der Wahrheit. 

Freut mich für alle wenn sie dort wo sie fahren mit den Flatpedals überall hochkommen. Ich schaff das leider nicht, daher fahre ich bei Touren Klickpedale.  

Und den Hom...fürsten Kpt.Freeride als Referenz für alles was Klickpedale fährt zu nehmen ist kein guter Vergleich.
Aber wenn ihr mal in Kärnten bzw. am Wörthersee seid einfach bei mir melden und wir drehen mal ein paar Runden hier.


----------



## wolfi_b (19. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ihr mal in Kärnten bzw. am Wörthersee seid einfach bei mir melden und wir drehen mal ein paar Runden hier.


*meld*
bin ca. 330 Tage im Jahr hier
Wo genau ist denn die schöne Rampe?


----------



## Wobbi (19. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> ....er will, nur würde ich hier keine Kommentare abgeben wenn ich keinen Vergleich habe und nie mit Klickpedalen gefahren bin. ......



nu bekomm keinen herzriss, weil ich ungläubiger noch nie in situationen gewesen bin, in denen ich mir dachte "puuuhhh..jetzt nen satz klickies und die welt ist in ordnung und DER uphill machbar!" und überlasse das "würden" schön demjenigen, der es für richtig hält! ich brauche keinen vergleich um zu wissen, dass ich bisher alles ohne klickies gefahren bin und auch weiterhin alles fahren werde.


----------



## stromb6 (19. April 2012)

wolfi_b schrieb:


> *meld*
> bin ca. 330 Tage im Jahr hier
> Wo genau ist denn die schöne Rampe?



Kann dir vier verschiedene anbieten. Drei davon liegen am Wörthersee-Trail (eine rauf zur Friedelhöhe, eine zum Schrottkogel und eine im Bereich zwischen dem Tratnigteich und dem Pyramidenkogel).

Die längste und steilste ist am Opferholz ca. 300m und 25% Steigung ohne Wurzel aber tiefer Boden und viel Laub.

Schreib mir ne PM wennst mal Zeit hast. Hab das Wochenende frei.


----------



## HelixBonus (19. April 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> nu bekomm keinen herzriss, weil ich ungläubiger noch nie in situationen gewesen bin, in denen ich mir dachte "puuuhhh..jetzt nen satz klickies und die welt ist in ordnung und DER uphill machbar!" und überlasse das "würden" schön demjenigen, der es für richtig hält! ich brauche keinen vergleich um zu wissen, dass ich bisher alles ohne klickies gefahren bin und auch weiterhin alles fahren werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_b (19. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Kann dir vier verschiedene anbieten. Drei davon liegen am Wörthersee-Trail (eine rauf zur Friedelhöhe, eine zum Schrottkogel und eine im Bereich zwischen dem Tratnigteich und dem Pyramidenkogel).
> 
> Die längste und steilste ist am Opferholz ca. 300m und 25% Steigung ohne Wurzel aber tiefer Boden und viel Laub.
> 
> Schreib mir ne PM wennst mal Zeit hast. Hab das Wochenende frei.



Kenne ich (zum Teil)
Ja machen wir, nur diese WE kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## swoosh999 (19. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Naja ich weis nicht was du unter bergauf verstehst Wobbi aber ohne die zusätzliche Kraft durch das ziehen das dir die Klickpedale ermöglichen wirst du viele bergauf Wurzelpassagen mit über 20% Steigung einfach nicht fahren können. Das ist definitiv kein Quatsch. Es ist noch nie einer mit Flatpedals dort rauf gefahren wo unsere Hausrunde lang führt. Wir reden hier von 100-300 Meter langen Steigungen jenseits der 20% und das über sehr wurzeligen Waldboden.



was seid ihr denn für eine? bevor ich einen wurzeldurchsetzten trail bergauf fahre gehe ich lieber sonntag in die kirche ! schotter, lieber asphalt, ist das maximum an "uphilluntergrundakzeptanz"  für alles andere gibt es gondeln & lifte. sollten die nicht da sein wird getragen !



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Strive im Bikepark geht, macht aber wenig Spaß, mit dem Enduro geht da deutlich mehr.



quatsch ! alles nur eine frage der fahrwerksabstimmung bzw. komponenten 



rebirth schrieb:


> die bremse geht schon fast zu gut



na da schau einer an ! warst du nicht der bengel der vor ein paar wochen rumgejammert hat, er verkaufe die elixir gleich wieder ?!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung jeder soll fahren was er will, nur würde ich hier keine Kommentare abgeben wenn ich keinen Vergleich habe und nie mit Klickpedalen gefahren bin.


Gut, das schließt mich aus - ich bin viele Jahre lang Klickies gefahren und weiß daher, wovon ich rede. Nach einem Schlüsselbeinbruch wegen einem kleinen Wegrutscher auf einem popeligen, fast flachen Trail, der einzig und allein den Klickies geschuldet war, da ich wie ein nasser Sack am Rad hängen blieb, mich nicht abfangen konnte und mit der Schulter auf einem kleinen Felsbrocken gelandet bin, habe ich die Sache gründlich überdacht und meine Schlüsse gezogen. Es ist zwar anfangs echt schwer, nach all den Jahren, in denen man sich mit Klickies die Technik versaut hat, die "richtige" Fahr-/Sprungtechnik zu lernen, aber es lohnt sich. Ich würde am MTB nichts anderes mehr fahren, unter keinen Umständen. Am Straßenhobel fahre ich weiterhin gerne Klickies, aber dort ungewöhnlicherweise auch mit Mallets, da ich gerne auch ausgeklickt gut stehe oder mal mit normalen Schuhen fahren können will 




stromb6 schrieb:


> Nur kann mir hier niemand erklären das Flatpedale bergauf gleich gut sind wie Klickies. Dies entspricht einfach nicht der Wahrheit.


Stimmt, sie sind nicht gleich gut, sie sind besser  Im Ernst: Das ist eine Frage der Sichtweise... ich habe auf meinen Hometrails Stellen, die ICH mit Klicks nicht fahren könnte, weil es mir einfach zu riskant wäre. Da pedaliere ich mit Flats einfach ganz lässig durch.
Dass das mit dem Ziehen am Pedal und dem angeblich runderen Tritt nur eine Illusion ist, hat ja sogar die Sport-Fakultät irgendeiner Uni schon bewiesen. Ich muss die Infos dazu mal raussuchen, damit ich wieder weiß, welche Uni das war bzw. die Ergebnisse verlinken kann...

EDIT: Uni Oldenburg wars: http://bildung.freepage.de/cgi-bin/...30A/rewrite/doc-hilli/VEROEFF/RUNDERTRITT.HTM


----------



## stromb6 (19. April 2012)

Das mit dem nicht raus kommen aus den Klickies kenne ich nur zu gut.
Hab mir selbst letzten September in der rechten Schulter sämtliche Bänder gerissen. Hatte bei 30 km/h einen Frontalcrash mit einer Kuh die meinte durch den Weidezaun brechen zu müssen und mir ins Vorderrad zu rennen. Bin mitsamt dem Rad über das Vieh geflogen und auf der Schulter gelandet.
Hab deine Fotos mit dem Bohrdraht gesehen und kann mich noch gut selbst dran erinnern. 

Aber da ich mir in den letzten drei Jahren mühevoll angewöhnt habe immer schön in der Hub Phase leicht am Pedal zu ziehen hab ich natürlich auf Flachpedalen ein leichtes Problem. Das sind keine Bewegungsabläufe du du so einfach von heut auf morgen ändern kannst.

Und zum runden Tritt gibt es schon wesentlich bessere Studien.
Sogar hier von mtb-news
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/01/09/fahrtechnik-der-runde-tritt/

Aber gibt auch Trainingsbücher in denen das recht gut und ausführlich beschrieben ist.
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/MTB-Training-Topfit-Hausrunde-Alpencross-Marathon/dp/3765456349/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334839231&sr=8-1"]MTB-Training: Topfit für: Hausrunde, Alpencross, Marathon: Amazon.de: Tim Haar, Jochen Böhme: Bücher[/ame]

Der von dir gepostete Link ist aus der Steinzeit, damals führen die noch auf Dinosauriern(1998)


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Aber da ich mir in den letzten drei Jahren mühevoll angewöhnt habe immer schön in der Hub Phase leicht am Pedal zu ziehen hab ich natürlich auf Flachpedalen ein leichtes Problem. Das sind keine Bewegungsabläufe du du so einfach von heut auf morgen ändern kannst.
> 
> Und zum runden Tritt gibt es schon wesentlich bessere Studien.
> Sogar hier von mtb-news
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/01/09/fahrtechnik-der-runde-tritt/


Trotzdem bleibt es ein Fakt, dass man durch das Ziehen *dauerhaft* keine *nennenswerte* Kraft übertragen kann. Das ist simple Biomechanik (und Logik btw) und wird in den Kommentaren zu deinem verlinkten Bericht (eine "Studie" ist das nicht...!) auch mehrfach genannt und betont, dass eben der runde Tritt in seiner klassisch propagierten Form Steinzeit ist  Genau so sind für einen sinnvoll runden Tritt auch keine Klicks notwendig...!

Die Sache mit der Gewohnheit kenne ich auch nur zu gut. Dazu muss ich allerdings erwähnen, dass ich eine leichte motorische "Behinderung" habe - mein rechter Fuß hängt mehr oder weniger funktionslos am Bein, ich kann ihn muskulär quasi gar nicht bewegen, ist aber nicht steif, also passive Bewegung geht. Das war auch lange der Grund, dass ich Klickies gefahren bin. Ich habe mir in meiner Klickiezeit nach dem Unfall, der zu der Einschränkung führte, unbewusst angewöhnt den Fuß vom oberen Totpunkt etwas nach vorne zu schieben, um mehr Kraft zu übertragen als mit reinem nach unten drücken. Mit Klickies kein Thema, aber bei Flats passiert es schonmal, dass mir der schwache Fuß nach vorne vom Pedal rutscht - so hab ich mir letztes Wochenende auf einem Bergauf-Trail in mein fast nagelneues, erstmals selbstgebautes Laufrad getreten  zum Glück ist mir + Material nix passiert. 

BTW: Ich finde trotzdem, dass es sehrwohl auch aus meinem Blickwinkel sinnvolle Anwendungsgebiete für Klickies am MTB gibt, aber da sich das mMn auf DH Race und DH-Marathons/Endurorennen beschränkt, betrifft mich das persönlich nicht.




stromb6 schrieb:


> Der von dir gepostete Link ist aus der Steinzeit, damals führen die noch auf Dinosauriern(1998)


Achso, funktionieren Tretkurbeln mittlerweile anders? 
"turning cranks in circles is turning cranks in circles." (Chris Kostman)


Am Ende kommt ja eh nur raus, dass jeder das fährt, was er besser findet  aber ich finde es schön, dass wir hier gerade schön sachlich und trotzdem mit Humor drüber diskutieren  im IBC ja leider nicht selbstverständlich...


----------



## Eklk (19. April 2012)

Bleibt beim thema - strive !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. April 2012)

Swoosh999 ich dacht auch das se echt besser ankert als erwartet. Nur leider sind die beläge (scheinbar) müll.. Bin ne etwas längere steile stelle gefahren. Die bremsen wurden so heiß von dem bischen das die beläge nun hart sind und sich die bremse anhört wie die alten avid (quitschen ohne ende..) 

Fahrt ihr (noch) die originalen? Ich fahre swiss stop am HT und überleg ob die vielleicht im strive auch taugen.


----------



## swoosh999 (19. April 2012)

in elixir gehören original sinter, nix anderes.

dein problem hört sich an, als hättest du die beläge nicht richtig eingebremst.


----------



## rebirth (19. April 2012)

Gibts ein How-To speziell für elixier?


----------



## Wobbi (19. April 2012)

ich würde die bremsbeläge mal leicht anschleifen, bevor ich sie in die tonne werfe.


----------



## stromb6 (19. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Swoosh999 ich dacht auch das se echt besser ankert als erwartet. Nur leider sind die beläge (scheinbar) müll.. Bin ne etwas längere steile stelle gefahren. Die bremsen wurden so heiß von dem bischen das die beläge nun hart sind und sich die bremse anhört wie die alten avid (quitschen ohne ende..)
> 
> Fahrt ihr (noch) die originalen? Ich fahre swiss stop am HT und überleg ob die vielleicht im strive auch taugen.



Ich hatte auf meinen zwei Vorjahresbikes auf beiden die Avid Elixir CR Bremsen verbaut. War mit den originalen Avid Bremsbelägen überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Hab dann die BBB versucht welche schon um einiges Besser (vor allem geräuschärmer)waren, hab aber dann auf die TrickStuff gewechselt und bin dabei geblieben.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27509_Bremsbelaege-Disc-NG-.html

Hielten wesentlich länger und hatten mehr Bremsleistung als die Avid Beläge. 
Überhitzt haben sie nicht mal auf der Abfahrt vom Mölltaler Gletscher(2500Hm am Stück bergab). Hatte 203/203er Bremsscheiben an den Bikes.

Habe im Moment ein ähnliches Problem mit der Formula Oval Bremse. Von den originalen Bremsbelägen sind am Rand rundherum Stücke abgebrochen.


----------



## matzem200 (19. April 2012)

@ rebirth

Avid Handbuch:

einFaHren Der belÄge
Um eine optimale Bremsleistung zu erzielen, sollten Sie die Bremsbeläge einfahren.
Bleiben Sie zur Sicherheit während des Verfahrens zum Einfahren der Beläge auf
dem Fahrrad sitzen. Beschleunigen Sie das Fahrrad auf eine mittlere Geschwindigkeit
und betätigen Sie kräftig die Bremsen, bis das Fahrrad auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit
abgebremst wird. Wiederholen Sie den Vorgang ca. 20 Mal. Erhöhen Sie anschließend
die Geschwindigkeit. Betätigen Sie dann kräftig die Bremsen, bis das Fahrrad auf
Schrittgeschwindigkeit abgebremst wird. Wiederholen Sie den Vorgang ca. 10 Mal. Die
Räder dürfen beim Einfahren der Beläge nicht blockieren. Lassen Sie die Bremsen
abkühlen, bevor Sie weiter mit dem Fahrrad fahren


----------



## stromb6 (19. April 2012)

Eklk schrieb:


> Bleibt beim thema - strive !



Hat das Strive keine Pedale? 
Passt doch auch hier dazu. Zum Strive kann ich dir immo noch nichts schreiben, steht seit zwei Tagen in der Garage und wartet auf seine Bremsen. Will die Avid net wegen einer Testfahrt anbrauchen. Aber werde dir in Kürze einen Vergleich zwischen Vertride und Strive posten können.

Kann nur schon mal so viel sagen die Gewichtsangaben vom Canyon Strive ES 8.0 stimmen meiner Meinung nach nicht. Laut Canyon wiegen sie die Rahmengröße M mit 13,9kg. Mein Bike ist Rahmengröße L wog mit den originalen Parts 14,3kg. Nun glaube ich nicht, dass von M auf L 400g Unterschied sind.

Weiters steht in der Beschreibung des Strive ES8.0 auf der Homepage von Canyon folgendes:"Tritte in die Race Face Turbine Kurbel quittiert diese mit direktem Vortrieb." Sehr schön  Nur ist auf dem 8.0er eine RaceFace Atlas FR verbaut.


----------



## Chicane (19. April 2012)

Auf dem Foto ist eine Turbine verbaut (steht so auch in den "Highlights") und in der Beschreibung steht eben Atlas. Ok, zu dem Fotoshooting war wahrscheinlich keine Atlas da. Aber die Beschreibung kann man ja durchaus ändern. Dort steht z.B. auch "Talas FIT RC2".

Ansonsten liegt die Gewichtsangabe doch im Rahmen, da gibt es viel schlimmere. Wenn Canyon die Herstellerangaben nimmt, und diese sind ja nun fast immer schöngeredet, ist es ok. Dann wiegt der M Rahmen 2% mehr als angegeben


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. April 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> quatsch ! alles nur eine frage der fahrwerksabstimmung bzw. komponenten


Keine Angst, ich will dir nicht dein Strive schlecht reden auch wenn du damit öfter im Bikepark fährst  Fahr mal ein Enduro und du wirst wissen wovon ich rede. Beim Hinterbau liegen Welten zwischen den Bikes.




rebirth schrieb:


> Bin ne etwas längere steile stelle gefahren. Die bremsen wurden so heiß von dem bischen das die beläge nun hart sind und sich die bremse anhört wie die alten avid (quitschen ohne ende..)


Entweder deine Bremstechnik ist... "verbesserungswürdig"  oder die Beläge waren nicht gescheit eingebremst. Zieh die mal leicht mit 250er Schleifpapier ab, bis sie wieder weitestgehend matt sind und bremse sie nochmal neu ein, wirkt oft Wunder!
Swissstop oder auch Koolstop kann ich bisher absolut nicht empfehlen. Bremsen nicht oder nur minimal besser als manche Originalbeläge aber verschleißen sehr schnell. Die alten Trickstuff waren extrem gut, aber die gibts leider nicht mehr, höchstens irgendwo noch Restbestände.




swoosh999 schrieb:


> in elixir gehören original sinter, nix anderes.


 halten ewig, bremsen top, was will man mehr?


----------



## stromb6 (20. April 2012)

So hab heute nach dem Biken mal weiter das Strive ES8.0 umgebaut. Wiegt nun mit Pedalen und dem neuen Laufradsatz(tubeless) 14,15kg (Rahmengröße L).
Mal sehen was da die SixC Kurbel, die Oval Bremse und die XTR Komponenten noch rausholen können. Aber unter 13,8 kg wird des Teil wohl net gehen.

Hab heute eine Weile mit den Laufrädern rumgespielt.
Laufradsatz mit ZTR Flow/DT 240s wiegt 1640g
Der Sun Ringle Charger Pro kommt auf 1700g
Mein EX1750 vom Vertride kommt auf 1765g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (21. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> So hab heute nach dem Biken mal weiter das Strive ES8.0 umgebaut. Wiegt nun mit Pedalen und dem neuen Laufradsatz(tubeless) 14,15kg (Rahmengröße L).
> Mal sehen was da die SixC Kurbel, die Oval Bremse und die XTR Komponenten noch rausholen können. Aber unter 13,8 kg wird des Teil wohl net gehen.
> 
> Hab heute eine Weile mit den Laufrädern rumgespielt.
> ...



Unter 14 sollte drin sein


----------



## Eklk (21. April 2012)

Schade,da werde ich mir leider beim Speci umsehen, da ich keine möglichkeit habe das Strive zu testen.
Komisch war das ich beim Enduro den eindruck hate von hinten zu pedalieren.(keine absenkbare gabel )



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Beim Strive ist der Focus mehr auf Allround, deutlich schwächerer Hinterbau, eher ein AM-Bike mit Bergab-Geo. Das Enduro ist das, was man als Leichtfreerider bezeichnen könnte, läuft super bergab, bergauf wippts etwas, wenn man den Dämpfer soft fährt, aber generell fährt es sich gut bergauf, keine Ahnung, was da bei dir "komisch" war.
> Oder von anderem Sichtwinkel: Strive im Bikepark geht, macht aber wenig Spaß, mit dem Enduro geht da deutlich mehr.


----------



## Wobbi (21. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Unter 14 sollte drin sein



strive im allgemeinen oder auf das spez. bike bezogen?


----------



## stromb6 (22. April 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> strive im allgemeinen oder auf das spez. bike bezogen?



Auf eines mit Pedale(400g) in Rahmengröße L bezog sich das. Das jemand eines in S unter 13.8kg bringt glaub ich schon.

Wiegt einfach mal eure Strive's ab, aber bitte ehrliche Gewichte keine Homepage Angaben.

Wie gesagt ich muss noch warten bis meine neue Kurbel und die Bremsen da sind dann werd ich wieder wiegen und mich entscheiden welche XT Komponenten ich noch durch XTR ersetzen werde.

Würd mich mal intressieren wie schwer die anderen Strive's hier sind. Vor allem ein 9.0 ESX und das 9.0 ESX LTD. Bitte auch die Bereifung mit angeben mit der gewogen wurde.

Strive ES 8.0 mit 2*2.4 Fat Albert 14,15kg


----------



## Wobbi (22. April 2012)

7.0 / s / 2xmk2rs 2.4 u. eclipse / 12,78kg (inkl. reverb und pedale)

für verblockte, steinige trails (schiefer, fels) bitte bei der bereifung und den schläuchen insgesamt ein halbes kg draufpacken.


----------



## Antilles (22. April 2012)

ehrlich ein 7.0 in S ist soviel leichter als ein 8.0 in L???? trotz reverb und allem? ich hack mir die füsse ab und kauf mir ein kleines rad^^


----------



## stromb6 (22. April 2012)

Naja allein der Rahmen vom S ist schon um einiges leichter. Und Wobbi hat da schon einiges umgebaut um auf das Gewicht zu kommen. Allein die XX Kassette ist um 130g leichter als eine XT. Der X0 Werfer 38g leichter als der XT usw.
Auch die Reifen sind um 250g leichter als die Fat Albert mit SS.

Darum wart mal ab bis einige Gewichte von Bikes der Rahmengröße L hier stehen, oder andere S Werte. Bin ja selber gespannt was da für Unterschiede raus kommen.

Bei meinem ist der Sattel und der Lenker auch schon getauscht, des Teil war noch 300g schwerer. Reverb und Pedale hab ich auch drauf.

@Wobbi

Geiles Kampfgewicht!!!


----------



## Wobbi (22. April 2012)

wenn ich´s richtig in erinnerung habe, hat mein 2011er 7.0 in "s" inkl. sudpin (400g.) und ks900 ~14.940 g. gewogen.
wenn ich das mehrgewicht der ks ~200g. und die 400g. pedale runterrechne, müsste es ein gewicht von 14.340g. im auslieferungszustand gehabt haben.
bereifung war serie (fa vorne u. hinten).

habe oben vergessen anzugeben, dass meines ein 2011er ist.

@stromb 
danke!


----------



## rebirth (22. April 2012)

Meins wiegt bestimmt fast 16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (22. April 2012)

Hi!

Mein 7er in M wiegt 15.2 kg mit Shimano PD-M 530 Pedalen und Selle Italia Maxx Flite Gel Sattel. Ach ja, die Ergon GX1 sind auch dran, der Rest ist noch Original.


----------



## brainiac5 (22. April 2012)

Mein 2012er ESX SL in Gr M kommt fahrfertig (hopepro2/flow lrs + nc17 mag pedalen+ flaschenhalter) auf 14,05 kg. Passt!! Leider hab ich derzeit noch 3 kg Übergewicht..


----------



## HelixBonus (22. April 2012)

9er mit HS und 430 gr Pedalen 14,95 kg. :-(


----------



## Wobbi (22. April 2012)

rahmengröße?


----------



## HelixBonus (23. April 2012)

wobbi schrieb:


> rahmengröße?



m


----------



## Boardi05 (23. April 2012)

Mal ne frage an euch Strive fahrer, kann man das Bike auch für touren nehmen bzw. auch bergauf längere strecken fahren?

Hat jemand von euch vllt einen verlgeich zum Nerve, bezüglich wippen, kletterfeähigkeit usw. ?

Ist der aufpreis vom 7er zum 8er gerechtfertigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derth (23. April 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> wenn ich das mehrgewicht der ks ~200g. und die 400g. pedale runterrechne, müsste es ein gewicht von 14.340g. im auslieferungszustand gehabt haben.
> bereifung war serie (fa vorne u. hinten).
> 
> habe oben vergessen anzugeben, dass meines ein 2011er ist.
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen, 2011er 8.0 S black ano. mit Wellgo MG1 (370g.), Rest Serie = 14,4 kg


Mal ne andere Frage: Wer hat denn Erfahrungen gemacht mit den ES2000 und Tubeless?
Positiv oder negativ?  Ich bin noch nix tubeless gefahren und grundsätzlich neugierig und bastelwütig 

Gruß
   derTH


----------



## the_LTS_returns (23. April 2012)

Ciao Tutti

Frage: Wer von Euch fährt mit seinem Strive bei jedem Wetter? Brauche Schutzbleche. Sieht zwar dumm aus, ist aber ohne bei Regen nicht praktikabel. Meine Reverb ist ziemlich weit unten, und am Tauchrohr sollte ich das Blech wohl nicht befestigen 

Erfahrungswerte?

pax LTS


----------



## Wobbi (23. April 2012)

derth schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Wer hat denn Erfahrungen gemacht mit den ES2000 und Tubeless?
> Positiv oder negativ?  Ich bin noch nix tubeless gefahren und grundsätzlich neugierig und bastelwütig
> 
> Gruß
> derTH



mit den *schwalbereifen* ist´s vollkommen problemlos!


----------



## AJ (23. April 2012)

the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> Ciao Tutti
> 
> Frage: Wer von Euch fährt mit seinem Strive bei jedem Wetter? Brauche Schutzbleche. Sieht zwar dumm aus, ist aber ohne bei Regen nicht praktikabel. Meine Reverb ist ziemlich weit unten, und am Tauchrohr sollte ich das Blech wohl nicht befestigen
> 
> ...


Ich habe aus dem selben Grund mir ein SKS geholt.
Gibt zwar nen Ticket von der Style-Polizei aber darauf pfeife ich wenn die anderen bis über beide Ohren verschlammt sind!
http://www.sks-germany.com/?l=de&a=product&r=Mountainbike&i=10472&DASHBLADE


----------



## derth (23. April 2012)

the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> Ciao Tutti
> 
> Frage: Wer von Euch fährt mit seinem Strive bei jedem Wetter? Brauche Schutzbleche. Sieht zwar dumm aus, ist aber ohne bei Regen nicht praktikabel. Meine Reverb ist ziemlich weit unten, und am Tauchrohr sollte ich das Blech wohl nicht befestigen
> 
> ...



Ebenfalls mit SKS gute Erfahrung gemacht was Befestigung und Haltbarkeit angeht. 
X-Blade 26" musste ich etwas "anpassen" um es steiler stellen zu können und nicht anzuschlagen beim Durchfedern. Zum Glück steht der starre Teil der Reverb genug aus dem Sitzrohr zum Befestigen.

Optikpunkte gibt es aber damit wirklich nicht zu gewinnen! :kotz:


----------



## kraft_werk (23. April 2012)

..wer mit nem Strive aus dem Wald kommt, darf durchaus auch dreckig sein


----------



## the_LTS_returns (23. April 2012)

@AJ, @derth: Danke euch - habt Ihr zufällig ein Bild davon?




kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..wer mit nem Strive aus dem Wald kommt, darf durchaus auch dreckig sein



Da haste grundsätzlich recht, solange man nur in der Freizeit fährt. Ich bin aber in der glücklichen Lage mein Arbeitsweg auf Trails zu bestreiten. Da geht dann Funktion vor Style


----------



## Antilles (23. April 2012)

jetzt leuchtet das ganze auch ein^^ auf den arbeitsweg ist das genehmigt^^ ansonsten vertrete ich die these schutzbleche sind wie cellulite, echte männer haben sowas nicht:-D


----------



## kraft_werk (23. April 2012)

Jaa, ok, auf dem Arbeitsweg gerade so genehmigt


----------



## schwarzerbus (23. April 2012)

Nabend zusammen!

Bislang bin ich mit der 3fach Umwerferfunktion gefahren, weils es ab Werk so eingestellt war und es hat auch ohne weiteres funktioniert.

Kann mir jemand vorab sagen ob es überhaupt möglich ist die 2 Fach Funktion zu nutzen? Kommt mir rein optisch schon so vor, als würde das nicht funktionieren, da der Umwerfer ja nicht mehr einen solch weiten Weg geht dann? 

Danke für die Antwort!

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (23. April 2012)

Bei zweifach muss der umwerfer doch weniger weg gehen. Das größte blatt entfällt.. Oder hab ich die frage falsch verstanden?!


----------



## schwarzerbus (23. April 2012)

ne, das kleine entfällt.


----------



## rebirth (23. April 2012)

Ok. Das ist mir neu


----------



## swoosh999 (23. April 2012)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> ne, das kleine entfällt.



falsch. das große wird durch den bash ersetzt.
2-fach: obere anschlagschraube zudrehen - fertig


----------



## Antilles (23. April 2012)

das kleine entfällt beim rennrad!


----------



## Deleted 169926 (23. April 2012)

Die ganze Übersetzung ändert sich....  22 33 44 bei 3 Fach (z.b. Gibt ja verschiedene systheme) danach 38 26 z.b. Und das große entfällt wenn de deine Kurbel nur umbaust und keine neue kaufst. An die Löcher von der Aufnahme des großen Kettenblattes kommt der Bash ( Kettenblattschutz)

Vg


----------



## stromb6 (23. April 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage an euch Strive fahrer, kann man das Bike auch für touren nehmen bzw. auch bergauf längere strecken fahren?
> 
> Hat jemand von euch vllt einen verlgeich zum Nerve, bezüglich wippen, kletterfeähigkeit usw. ?
> 
> Ist der aufpreis vom 7er zum 8er gerechtfertigt?



Zum Thema Tourentauglichkeit kann ich dir nach den ersten zwei Testfahrten mit dem Strive eines sagen.

Aus den Augen eines Vertridefahrers: "Bergauf hui, Bergab pfui!
Aus den Augen eines Nerve AM Fahrers: "Bergauf pfui, Bergab hui!

Das Strive ist nicht die eierlegende Wollmilchsau! Es ist für mich genau die Mitte aus Nerve und Vertride. Ich sehe es als perfekte Alternative für alle die nicht zwei Bikes haben wollen.
Für den Bikepark ist es im meinen Augen allerdings nicht geeignet. Wer behauptet das das Ding da hin gehört ist weder jemals auf einem Freerider noch auf einem Downhiller gesessen. Also vom Hinterbau her absolut kein vergleich zum Vertride. Werd in den nächsten Tagen noch ausführlicher testen aber daran wird das wohl nichts ändern.

Also bergauf ist das Nerve AM ruhiger und mit weniger Kraftaufwand zu bewegen, allerdings ist des Strive ruhiger als das Vertride. Den Unterschied auf Wurzeltrails bergauf konnte ich aufgrud des schlechten Wetters noch nicht testen, folgt aber in Kürze.

Fazit: Ich bin mit dem Strive zufrieden da es für mich genau die Lücke zwischen meinen anderen Bikes füllt.

Ob sich der Aufpreis vom 7.0er auf den 8.0er auszahlt muss wohl jeder für sich entscheiden. Die Teile sind den Mehrpreis von 400,- Euro jedoch sicher Wert.


----------



## schwarzerbus (23. April 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> falsch. das große wird durch den bash ersetzt.
> 2-fach: obere anschlagschraube zudrehen - fertig



also, wenn ich an dem xtr schalthebel auf die 2 fach stellung schalte, dann kommt der umwerfer vorne aber lediglich nicht mehr eine position mehr weiter "runter" richtung kleinstes ritzel. mit einstellen hat es nicht wirklich hingehauen. mache ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## rebirth (23. April 2012)

ich würd den zug unten am umwerfer neu einspannen nach dem umstellen. ich kennen die umstell funktion aber nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (24. April 2012)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> also, wenn ich an dem xtr schalthebel auf die 2 fach stellung schalte, dann kommt der umwerfer vorne aber lediglich nicht mehr eine position mehr weiter "runter" richtung kleinstes ritzel. mit einstellen hat es nicht wirklich hingehauen. mache ich da etwas falsch?



jup, du musst auch den zug lösen und neu spannen wenn du den trigger auf 2-fach umstellst.
bei mir hat dies allerdings nicht funktioniert, also bleibt dir nur die möglichkeit den trigger auf 3-fach zu lassen und die obere anschlagschraube reinzudrehen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. April 2012)

Eklk schrieb:


> Schade,da werde ich mir leider beim Speci umsehen, da ich keine möglichkeit habe das Strive zu testen.
> Komisch war das ich beim Enduro den eindruck hate von hinten zu pedalieren.(keine absenkbare gabel )


Ja, das stimmt, man hängt etwas hinten beim Enduro, ähnlich wie beim Torque. Das mit der Gabel kann man ja beheben 




schwarzerbus schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand vorab sagen ob es überhaupt möglich ist die 2 Fach Funktion zu nutzen? Kommt mir rein optisch schon so vor, als würde das nicht funktionieren, da der Umwerfer ja nicht mehr einen solch weiten Weg geht dann?


Die XTR-Hebel mit dieser komischen Umstell-Funktion kenne ich nicht. Sehe ich aber auch als überflüssig an. Wenn, wie üblich, das große Kettenblatt durch einen Bashguard ersetzt wird, musst du einfach die Anschlagschrabe mit der Markierung "H" so weit reindrehen, bis der Umwerfer nicht mehr auf die Position des großen Blatts kommt - der Shifter kommt dann auch nicht mehr in die Rastposition für das große Blatt. Dazu muss der Zug nicht gelöst werden.
Wenn du die Kurbel gegen eine 2-fach Kurbel tauschst, musst du den Umwerfer komplett neu einstellen, da die Blätter da zwischen den Positionen sitzen, wo sie vorher bei 3-fach waren. Dann müsste das mit der Umschaltung am Shifter auch funktionieren.


----------



## rebirth (24. April 2012)

Hier sind ja einige spezialisten: kann es sein das bei ner 10x kurbel am 9x rad/restsetup die kettenlinie auch nicht stimmt?  sorry für OT!


----------



## MaXXimus (24. April 2012)

mein Trigger ist auf "3" eingestellt... muss das so sein??

Könnte man bei Strive einen Fox DHX 5.0 Air einbauen?? hat das wer?


----------



## sirios (24. April 2012)

Bitte sehr!



sirios schrieb:


> Also das Strive wippt minimal mehr bergauf als das Torque. Dazu muss man aber sagen: Das Wippen merkt man nicht. Man sieht nur dass sich der Rockerarm minimalst bewegt. Ich würde mal sagen was die Antriebsneutralität angeht: Die sind mehr oder weniger gleich gut . Was ich aber auch gemerkt habe ist, dass das Strive doch ein gutes Stück spritziger und wendiger ist. Das Torque hat dafür bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten bergab etwas mehr Laufruhe und mehr Reserven.
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass man mit keinem der Bikes was verkehrt macht. Ich bereue aber nicht meine Entscheidung zum Strive und bin damit auch mehr als zufrieden .
> 
> Der DHX 5.0 den ich seit Freitag verbaut habe macht eine sehr gute Figur. Viel viel besser als der Monarch (der schon wieder Luft verliert)! Hat sich definitiv gelohnt


----------



## kraft_werk (24. April 2012)

..und wie schlägt sich der DHX so?

Lohnt sich das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (24. April 2012)

sehr nice! welche einbaulänge? hub?


----------



## MaXXimus (24. April 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Bisher ist der DHX noch ungetunt. Hab mir gestern ein recht intensives Bild machen können von der Performance. Mein erster Eindruck ist, dass er wirklich sehr sensibel arbeitet, viel besser als der Monarch. Bin ganz gut klar gekommen auf der Tour gestern und da war wieder von allem was dabei . Er rauscht schonmal nicht so krass durch den Federweg. Durchschläge gabs keine! Ich seh mir mal an wie es mir gefällt wenn ich das Teil noch tune und entscheide mich dann für eine Variante . Muss noch ein wenig mit den verschiedenen Optionen spielen.
> 
> 
> 
> Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden




was gibts neues?


----------



## sirios (24. April 2012)

Servus!

Gibt leider momentan noch keine Neuigkeiten. Hab die Luftkammer mal zum testen verkleinert aber noch keine Zeit bekommen das auf dem Trail auszuprobieren. Das Wetter ist momentan einfach zu mies. Ich kann aber sagen, dass der DHX deutlich besser läuft als mein alter Monarch RT3. Auch im Ansprechverhalten und besonders bei Wurzelteppichen. Wie sich der DHX im Vergleich zum Float schlägt kann ich leider nicht sagen. Hab da keinen Vergleich. Ein Kumpel bekommt aber bald auch sein Strive, dann sehen wir mal. Ich vermute aber, dass sich der DHX für die Float User nicht unbedingt lohnt.

Bin mal aufs Wochende gespannt ob das Wetter hält.


----------



## 4Stroke (24. April 2012)

Würde der Vivid Air auch ins Strive passen?


----------



## sirios (24. April 2012)

Nein. Weder Vivid Air noch Double Barrel Air passen. Die sind einfach zu groß im Durchmesser. Wenn man die mit dem Piggi oben montiert passen die nicht in die 270 Grad Box, die ist einfach zu schmal untenrum.


----------



## MaXXimus (25. April 2012)

Wieviel BAR habt ihr in eurer Gabel und Dämpfer??? Strive 2012!


----------



## iquilibrium (25. April 2012)

0 PSI in der Gabel (dank Lyrik Coil   und 190 PSi im Dämpfer, bei 20% Sag


----------



## kraft_werk (25. April 2012)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> Wieviel BAR habt ihr in eurer Gabel und Dämpfer??? Strive 2012!



Hi!

Bei einem Kampfgewicht von ca 75 Kg:
60psi auf der Gabel (Talas Performance R), Zugstufe offen 
und 170psi auf dem Dämpfer (Float RP2 Performance Boost Valve XXV), Zugstufe 4 Klicks von offen..

Bin auch eigentlich zufrieden mit der Einstellung, nur höher als 1m sollten die Drop´s nicht sein, sonst schlägt der Dämpfer durch.


----------



## sirios (25. April 2012)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Bei einem Kampfgewicht von ca 75 Kg:
> 60psi auf der Gabel (Talas Performance R), Druckstufe offen
> ...



Mit Druckstufe meinst du sicher die Zugstufe. Denn weder der RP2 noch die Talas R haben ne einstellbare Druckstufendämpfung


----------



## kraft_werk (25. April 2012)

ääh ja, so ist´s 
gleich mal der Edit bescheid geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (25. April 2012)

Bei meinen 100 kg Kampfgewicht rechten 30 cm um den Dämpfer durchzudrücken  ;(  laut Fox hält der Dämpfer max 20 Bar aus ... Werd ich mal testen


----------



## sirios (25. April 2012)

Investition zur Vermeidung eines größeren Dachschadens  

Sorry für die miese Qualität aber ich besitze momentan keine funktionierende "echte" Kamera


----------



## simdiem (25. April 2012)

Schicker Helm, schadet deinem Kopf bestimmt nicht!


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. April 2012)

sauber! fehlt nur noch mein strive dann kann saalbach kommen


----------



## airfloh46 (26. April 2012)

@Sirios

Schicker Helm, mit dem hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt, kannst ja demnächst mal schreiben wie du damit zufrieden bist.


----------



## mweber972 (26. April 2012)

.... Luke... ich bin Dein Vater....


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2012)

Ja, der Helm wirkt mit der riesigen, kantigen Goggle schon etwas monströs...






...kann aber auch an der Perspektive liegen.


----------



## sirios (26. April 2012)

Liegt an der Perspektive bzw. meinem iPhone. Hab gestern festgestellt, dass er auf Bildern deutlich bulliger rüber kommt als er eigentlich ist. Die Brille ist auch nicht größer als andere. Hatte vorher ne Snowboard Brille und die wirkte total verloren . Bin ganz zufrieden mit der Kombination. Man weiß ja nie wann man mal mit dem Kinn bremsen möchte . Und davon abgesehen steh ich auch auf den Darth Vader Look


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2012)

Dachte ich es mir schon... 



sirios schrieb:


> Man weiß ja nie wann man mal mit dem Kinn bremsen möchte


Eben das ist der Punkt. Wenn man das mal ohne Kinnbügel getan hat, weiß man erst, wie viel so ein Teil wirklich wert ist - das sagt jemand, der schon 1 mal ohne und 2 mal mit FF Helm eine Gesichtsbremse hingelegt hat. Und bei einem der beiden Male mit FF wäre das definitiv böse ausgeganen ohne...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (26. April 2012)

Ich find den Helm geil! Fehlt nur noch das passende Bike *gG*


----------



## Daseca (26. April 2012)

Hat jemand das Strive ES 8.0 und/oder ES 9.0 in der Größe L gewogen mit Pedale oder auch ohne?


----------



## rebirth (26. April 2012)

Huhu, kann es sein das der Lack vom weiÃen Strive echt Ka*** ist? Hab schon zwei Macken/Abplatzer/SteinschlÃ¤ge am Hinterbau. HÃ¤tt wohl ein paar â¬uro in ne Folie investieren sollen :/


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2012)

Ich habs mal umformuliert...


rebirth schrieb:


> kann es sein das [...] Lack [...] echt Ka*** ist?


Ja!  Lack ist eigentlich immer nur von mittelmäßiger Haltbarkeit, Pulver ist meist etwas besser (hat sich am Torque eines Kumpels sogar erfolgreich der Chemo-Beiz-Keule widersetzt). Es geht einfach nichts über elox oder raw  Stellen, die öfter etwas abkriegen mit Folie zu bekleben ist jedenfalls nie ein Fehler, wenn man den Lack erhalten möchte. Bei weiß sollte das ja auch recht einfach zu flicken sein?


----------



## rebirth (26. April 2012)

muss ma guggn was sich machen lässt. momentan sieht man halt das alu durch...


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. April 2012)

Bei Alu isses ja immerhin nicht so schlimm wie bei Stahl...! Einfach weißen Lack kaufen, in die Macke tupfen, aushärten lassen, ggf. 2. Schicht, dann Folie drauf und gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (27. April 2012)

Mal eine Frage an die Striver mit Fox RP2 Dämpfer: Ist das normal das sich der Dämpfer selbst gut schmiert oder ist das teil defekt? 

Schon als ich das Rad aus dem originalkarton ausgepackt hatte ist mir aufgefallen das das gut geschmiert ist was ich so von meinem ehemaligen Marzocci nicht kenne.

habe den dämpfer vor meiner heutigen tour "trocken" gewischt.

Ist das bei euch auch so? ist das normal?? 










http://www.pic-hoster.com/show-image.php?id=986c5cdf3cd56a5bf8b9e9b115c4a6b7


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2012)

Ich muss zur sicherheit nochma guggn wenn ich daheim bin, denke aber da ist was faul. Ist da nicht auch eine staubdichtung, quasi ein öl und dreck abstreifring drin/dran?!


----------



## kraft_werk (27. April 2012)

Hi!

Meiner "schmiert sich auch selbst". Zwar nicht so viel wie bei dir, aber nach jeder Fahrt sammelt sich da etwas Öl an. 

..werd am Wochenende auch mal ein Bild davon machen..


----------



## MaXXimus (27. April 2012)

Hallo!

habe eine antwort im Berech TechTalk- Federung erhalten ist angeblich bei neuen Dämpfern völlig NORMAL  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=577133



> fiveelements
> wenn der dämpfer neu ist, ist das gut und richtig.
> 
> toxoholics weist nach einem service mit einem extrazettel auch immer darauf hin, dass das nach den ersten ausfahrten so ist.



mfg


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2012)

Dann ist meiner i.A., der ist trocken.


----------



## sirios (27. April 2012)

mein DHX ist auch trocken... noch 

Wenn der nach dem morgigen Ausritt immer noch trocken ist schmiere ich den mal nach, ist ja kein Akt.


----------



## bloodyludy (28. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Dann ist meiner i.A., der ist trocken.



Wie viel Kilometer hat der drauf?

Es ist normal, wenn der RP32 immer etwas Fett (Float Fluid) mit rausquetscht.

Schlecht ist es nur, wenn der trocken läuft. Das merkt man am Strive auch durch die dann fehlende "Endlagendämpfung", sprich wenn der "Kolben" der Luftfeder im Dämpfer auf das Float Fluid auffährt. Dann ruckelt der Dämpfer kurz (hatte ich erst für einen Lagerdefekt gehalten, ist am bei dem Rahmen spürbar).

=> Sobald der Dämpfer trocken UND keine Endlagendämpfung mehr spürbar ist, würde ich einen kleinen Service machen (lassen).

Andere Dämpfer können u.U. ein anderes Verhalten in der Endlage aufweisen, da es unterschiedliche Bypass-Nuten (Vertiefung seitlich an der Luftkammer außen) gibt. Meiner hat die nicht!


----------



## rebirth (28. April 2012)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Wie viel Kilometer hat der drauf?



keine ahnung  
Und wie macht sich die endlagendämpfung bemerkbar? quasi ein durchschlag?


----------



## downhillboy (28. April 2012)

so nach meiner tour heute habe ich festgestellt, dass mein sag monitor nicht mehr funktioniert.. woran kann dass liegen ... es scheint so als würe er an dem lager kleben und läuft immer mit dem lager... jedoch ist er frei beweglich?


----------



## MaXXimus (28. April 2012)

war bei meinem von anfang an so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillboy (28. April 2012)

ok.. nix gegen gemacht? naha brauchste eig eh net^^


----------



## stromb6 (29. April 2012)

Daseca schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Strive ES 8.0 und/oder ES 9.0 in der Größe L gewogen mit Pedale oder auch ohne?



ES 8.0 in L mit Pedale Laufräder, Bremsen, Sattel und Lenker getauscht 14,10 kg. 

Blätter mal einige seiten zurück da stehen einige Gewichtsangaben.


----------



## MaXXimus (30. April 2012)

mir ist heute am Hinterrad meines Strive 8.0 eine speiche gebrochen. Unterm fahren ist mir ein klirrendes geräusch aufgefallen, dachte ich hab was überfahren. Zuhause angekommen ist mir bei Putzen aufgefallen das eine Speiche fehlt  Wo bekomme ich solche geraden speichen her?


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. April 2012)

Bei Canyon reklamieren und ne Neue ordern.


----------



## MaXXimus (30. April 2012)

dauert dann ~ 4 woche oder so ^^ auf das hab ich keinen bock.


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. April 2012)

Dann die genaue Länge, Speichentyp und Dicke ausmessen und im Laden eine kaufen.


----------



## MaXXimus (30. April 2012)

hab mal in onlineshops nachgesehen die haben aber alle nur die gebogenen speichen. ich brauch gerade bei meinen sun ringle charger pro.

http://www.google.at/imgres?imgurl=...eKeT8joMsmM4gSxrfWpDg&ved=0CGQQ9QEwBA&dur=307


----------



## Schibbie (1. Mai 2012)

Ruf mal bei Canyon an und frag die freundlich ob die dir unter vorbehalt nicht ne felge schicken können. Hat schon ab und zu geklappt. Du musst dann erst deine zu denen schicken und die prüfen das dann.


----------



## rebirth (1. Mai 2012)

ich hab unter vorbehalt nichtmal nen neuen vorbau bekommen...


meins.. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daseca (1. Mai 2012)

Welche größe würdet ihr für mich empfehlen?Bin 1,87m groß und will mir das es 8.0 holen. Bei meinem Nerve AM hab ich L. Der PPS sagt M. Mir kommt M aber irgendwie zu klein vor!?


----------



## MaXXimus (1. Mai 2012)

kommt auf die schrittlänge drauf an.


----------



## stromb6 (1. Mai 2012)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> hab mal in onlineshops nachgesehen die haben aber alle nur die gebogenen speichen. ich brauch gerade bei meinen sun ringle charger pro.
> 
> http://www.google.at/imgres?imgurl=...eKeT8joMsmM4gSxrfWpDg&ved=0CGQQ9QEwBA&dur=307



Guckst du hier mal!!!!
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/BrandCategory.aspx?BrandID=519&CategoryID=12&LanguageISO=de
Die haben so viele davon, dass sie die verkaufen 

Musst nur schauen welche Länge und dann bestell dir ein paar von jeder Seite für Vorder und Hinterrad. Würd mir da welche auch auf Ausflüge mitnehmen denn die bekommst leider net bei jedem Händler ums Eck!

Das gemeine ist nur die Drecksspeichen kosten ein kleines Vermögen.
Aber du könntest so nett sein und die Speichenlängen messen und posten, hab nämlich den drecks Laufradsatz auch. dann könnt ich auch gleich welche bestellen


----------



## stromb6 (1. Mai 2012)

So nochmal hier im Forum nachgesehen, da gabs schon mal was zu den Charger Pro Laufrädern. 

übrigens die "korrekten" speichenlängen laut support:

Front Drive Side - 266mm
Front Non Drive - 265mm
Rear Drive Side - 263mm
Rear Non Drive - 265mm

Das kommt aus dem Forum hier. hab zur Kontrolle mal ne email an Sun geschickt, hoffe die geben bald ne Antwort.


----------



## sirios (1. Mai 2012)

Ist wohl grad "Laufradsatz" Woche 

Werd das E2000 Hinterrad wohl einschicken müssen. Hab bemerkt, dass manche Speichen ne leichte Delle haben. Das Rad läuft eigentlich sauber rund und ohne Schlag. Nur weiß ich nicht wie "sicher" das ganze so ist. Ich möchte nicht im Urlaub plötzlich ein kaputtes Hinterrad haben...


----------



## stromb6 (1. Mai 2012)

Das nenne ich mal ne fixe Antwort. Sun Ringle hat folgendes geschickt.


CHARGER PRO 26â
FRONT DS â 266
FRONT ND â 265
REAR DS â 263
REAR ND â 265


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (1. Mai 2012)

also einfach von denen hier die passenden länge ? ja?! 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54488

Front Drive Side - 266mm
Front Non Drive - 265mm 2 verschiedene länge pro rad?


----------



## rebirth (1. Mai 2012)

huhu an die profi googler =) könnte mir mal bitte jemand nen link suchen wo ich die Speichen/Nippel für die Crank Brothers (Iodine) Laufräder bekomm? Laut CB Support muss ich die beim Großhändler bestellen.. Laut genannten Großhändler muss ich die beim Radhändler bestellen der sie wiederrum beim Großhändler bestellt. Der Witz an der Sache: Kein Radhändler hier in der Gegend (will)kann mir die Bestellen weil die Teile keiner im Programm hat ^^


----------



## Schibbie (1. Mai 2012)

iodine 3?? die such ich auch wie verrückt :-D Hoffe da passiert nichts, aber für den fall der fälle hätt ich schonmal gern ein paar hier


----------



## MaXXimus (1. Mai 2012)

wegen der einen fehlenden speiche mach ich mir jetzt noch keinen kopf- hoffe es reist keine zweite  , bin froh nicht die iodine 3 zu haben ^^


----------



## rebirth (1. Mai 2012)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> bin froh nicht die iodine 3 zu haben ^^



weil?


----------



## MaXXimus (1. Mai 2012)

naja sonst hätt ich noch größere probleme die irgendwo herzubekommen ;D


----------



## Schibbie (1. Mai 2012)

einfach n 2ten lrs kaufen als ersatz :-D

@maxximus: du hättest dann auch größere probleme bei ner fehlenden speiche :-D


----------



## MaXXimus (1. Mai 2012)

:d:d:d


----------



## brainiac5 (1. Mai 2012)

Daseca schrieb:


> Welche größe würdet ihr für mich empfehlen?Bin 1,87m groß und will mir das es 8.0 holen. Bei meinem Nerve AM hab ich L. Der PPS sagt M. Mir kommt M aber irgendwie zu klein vor!?



Ich hab das Strive in Gr M bei 1,84 und SL 84. Ich würde Dir bei entsprechender SL unbedingt L empfehlen.


----------



## wasserstop (1. Mai 2012)

Wie viel wiegt eigendlich der SDG Fly RL Ti-Rail Sattel beim Strive ESX 9.0 SL hab auf der Homepage von SDG nichts gefunden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (1. Mai 2012)

wasserstop schrieb:


> Wie viel wiegt eigendlich der SDG Fly RL Ti-Rail Sattel beim Strive ESX 9.0 SL hab auf der Homepage von SDG nichts gefunden ?




*Leistungsmerkmale:*

â¢ Kategorie: Langlauf, alle, bergab, Bergstrasse 
â¢ Klassische, Flaggschiff-Modell 
â¢ Mikrofaser-Abdeckung 
â¢ Komfort-groove 
â¢ Anschluss: solide Ti Schienen 
â¢ Gewicht: 260g 
â¢ Abmessungen: 273mm x 140mm


----------



## wasserstop (1. Mai 2012)

Danke das kam ja wie aus der Pistole geschossen! Denke da kann ich noch paar Gramm optimieren


----------



## stromb6 (1. Mai 2012)

wasserstop schrieb:


> Wie viel wiegt eigendlich der SDG Fly RL Ti-Rail Sattel beim Strive ESX 9.0 SL hab auf der Homepage von SDG nichts gefunden ?



Am ESX 9.0 SL ist nicht der von dir beschriebene Sattel verbaut, sondern der 	
SDG Fly RL CroMo-Rail. Das ist der selbe der am 2012er Vertride verbaut wird. Der wiegt ca. 254 Gramm (selbst gewogen).

Der SDG TI-Fly so heist er laut Hersteller wiegt 192g (ebenfalls selbst gewogen).

Ti Fly
CATEGORYerformance for the core â XC, All Mtn, DH, Road, BMX
FEATURES:
Ultra sleek and minimalistic design
Super-lightweight EVA foam w/ nylon fiber composite base
Stylish, under-stitched microfiber covers w/ icon embossed graphics
Glossy graphic base *Solid Ti Version
CONNECTION: Solid Ti Rails (Painted)
Ti Alloy Rails (Painted)
WEIGHT: 185g, 200g
DIMENSIONS:260mm x 127mm
SUGGESTED RETAIL:$129.99, $89.99 USD


----------



## MaXXimus (2. Mai 2012)

meine gebrochene speiche wird soeben vom fahrradshop um die ecke gegen eine neue ersetzt. Speiche 4,50  Zentrieren 15   naja wenigstens kann ich gleich weiterfahren.


----------



## ChrizZZz (2. Mai 2012)

Find ich ok.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Mai 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Werd das E2000 Hinterrad wohl einschicken müssen. Hab bemerkt, dass manche Speichen ne leichte Delle haben.


Konkretisiere das mit den leichten "Dellen" mal bitte!  Was haben die E2000 Laufräder denn für Speichen, rund oder aero?




MaXXimus schrieb:


> 2 verschiedene länge pro rad?


Logisch! Schau mal von oben (so, dass du auf die Lauffläche des Reifens kuckst) auf ein Laufrad, dann sollte dir das einleuchten 




Schibbie schrieb:


> einfach n 2ten lrs kaufen als ersatz :-D


Oder sowas wie CB-Laufräder erst gar nicht fahren, gleich neu verschachern und gegen etwas Gescheites, wo man auch einfach Ersatzteile bekommt, tauschen 




MaXXimus schrieb:


> meine gebrochene speiche wird soeben vom fahrradshop um die ecke gegen eine neue ersetzt. Speiche 4,50  Zentrieren 15   naja wenigstens kann ich gleich weiterfahren.


Für das Geld kriegst du 6-7 Speichen bei einem "normalen" Laufrad  Aber der Preis fürs Zentrieren ist ok, wobei beim Austausch von nur einer Speiche der Aufand auch sehr gering sein sollte - so lange du das Laufrad nicht eine Weile so gefahren bist und sich die Felge schon kaltverformt hat...


----------



## Daseca (2. Mai 2012)

Maxxximus fährt doch garnicht die CB sondern die Sun ringle....


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Mai 2012)

für 4,50 habe ich fünf Speichen und fünf eloxierte Alunippel vom Laufradbauer erhalten, inklusive Porto.


----------



## sirios (2. Mai 2012)

Ich versuch die Probleme mit meinem Laufrad mal heute abend auf schlechten Bildern (iPhone ) festzuhalten. Mal sehen was die Laufradbauer ('Smubob'?) dazu meinen. Bisher ist der Rundlauf nicht beeinträchtigt. Dennoch bin ich mir nicht sicher was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Mai 2012)

Daseca schrieb:


> Maxxximus fährt doch garnicht die CB sondern die Sun ringle....


UPS! Mea culpa...




sirios schrieb:


> Ich versuch die Probleme mit meinem Laufrad mal heute abend auf schlechten Bildern (iPhone ) festzuhalten. Mal sehen was die Laufradbauer ('Smubob'?) dazu meinen. Bisher ist der Rundlauf nicht beeinträchtigt. Dennoch bin ich mir nicht sicher was ich davon halten soll.


Ich hab zwar schon ein paar Jahre Schraub-Erfahrung am MTB aber mit dem LR-Bau habe ich erst letztes Weihnachten angefangen  Also Erfahrungswerte auf dem Gebiet habe ich noch nicht so viele...! Mal sehen, was die Bilder zeigen.

Stichwort schlechte iPhone-Fotos: da kann ich die ProCamera App nur empfehlen, macht deutlich bessere Bilder als die serienmäßige und ist in Sachen Fokus + Belichtung flexibler


----------



## MaXXimus (2. Mai 2012)

überraschung- der händler hat mir nur 5,90 für alles verrechnet!!  das ist TOP!


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2012)

Schibbie hast was rausbekommen?


----------



## Schibbie (2. Mai 2012)

Die rufen mich morgen mal zurück. Mal sehen :-D


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2012)

Ohje.. Auf den anruf wart ich heut noch ;-)


----------



## Schibbie (3. Mai 2012)

Jo. Ich warte auch noch auf nen Anruf seit 3 Wochen. Der hat sich aber mehr oder weniger erledigt :-D Zum Glück kostet es nur Zeit, dort anzurufen, falls ich nichts hör werd ichs heut abend mal probieren.

3.5. 18:00 : Hab grad mal nachgefragt was los sei, die konnten es noch nicht endgültig klären, sie werden mich aber auf jeden fall zurückrufen. Mal sehen wie schnell das geht ;-) hat ja bei mir noch bis kw20 zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skoalman (3. Mai 2012)

Gestern ist das für KW16 geplante Strive ES 7.0 (Schweizer Edition) meines Bruders endlich angekommen. Am Abend wurde es aufgebaut und die Elixir Bremse gleich durch eine 785er XT ersetzt. Für heute Abend ist der erste Einsatz im Gelände geplant.

Das Strive ist wirklich ein sehr schönes Bike, die Verarbeitung wirkt wertig und viele Details (z.B. Zug- und Bremsleitungsverlegung, Sattelklemme, X12-Steckachse) sind sehr schön gelöst.


----------



## Schibbie (4. Mai 2012)

So, ich wurde gerade angerufen. Die Speichen (das schwarze) sind beidseitig iwie ein Element das kostet 1 euro und die blauen dinger (haben sie auch in anderen Farben vorrätig) gibts für 4,95


----------



## iquilibrium (4. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> huhu an die profi googler =) könnte mir mal bitte jemand nen link suchen wo ich die Speichen/Nippel für die Crank Brothers (Iodine) Laufräder bekomm? Laut CB Support muss ich die beim Großhändler bestellen.. Laut genannten Großhändler muss ich die beim Radhändler bestellen der sie wiederrum beim Großhändler bestellt. Der Witz an der Sache: Kein Radhändler hier in der Gegend (will)kann mir die Bestellen weil die Teile keiner im Programm hat ^^



versuch es mal bei Felix (Bonaza Radmobil) In der Königstrasse.
Der hat sie sich auch bestellt und kommt auch an allen Ersatzteilen ran.
Sag nen schönen Gruß von mir ;-)


----------



## rebirth (4. Mai 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> So, ich wurde gerade angerufen. Die Speichen (das schwarze) sind beidseitig iwie ein Element das kostet 1 euro und die blauen dinger (haben sie auch in anderen Farben vorrätig) gibts für 4,95



Meinst du bei den CB?

Grüße


----------



## Schibbie (4. Mai 2012)

Richtig, bei den Iodine 3


----------



## rebirth (4. Mai 2012)

Danke dir  Komischerweiße ist das auch der preis den mir der großhändler nannte.


----------



## airfloh46 (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo Schibbie
kannst du mal ne Adresse oder Tel. Nummer schreiben wo man die Speichen herbeziehen kann. Will mir auch mal vorsichtshalber ein paar herlegen.

Grüße


----------



## Schibbie (7. Mai 2012)

Bei canyon anrufen und die fragen. die haben se anscheinend da. oder eben alle möglichen händler durchtelefonieren. weiter kann ich dir nicht helfen. ich würd aber zuerst bei canyon anrufen (da die hoff ich doch die blauen haben)


----------



## airfloh46 (7. Mai 2012)

Alles klar ich danke dir erstma


----------



## Schibbie (7. Mai 2012)

Bestell paar mehr, ich komm dieses jahr noch nach gera und kauf dir welche ab ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (7. Mai 2012)

Ich warte zwar noch auf mein Strive, aber die Pedale sind heute schonmal eingetroffen


----------



## sirios (7. Mai 2012)

Mal zurück zu meinem Speichenproblem: Ich hab mal die Clowns von DT Swiss angeschrieben. Ohne Bilder gesehen zu haben meinten die: "Wenn es wirklich bedenklich wäre, sollte sich inzwischen ein merklicher Fehler im Rundlauf eingestellt haben." Laut denen soll ich das Rad nicht einschicken 

Anbei mal meine Versuche das Elend in Bilder zu fassen. Gibt eine krumme Speichen, aber seht selbst.



 

 

 

 

 

 

P.S. eine Speiche auf den bildern (sollte 3 sein) zeigt zum Vergleich ne gerade Speiche. Und ja, ich bin mir bewusst, dass die Kiste dreckig ist


----------



## derth (7. Mai 2012)

Joa, ich würd mal sagen: Nicht so dramatisch.
Wenn die Felge noch grade ist --> weiterfahren. Eventuellen Achter rauszentrieren. Wenn du deswegen die Speiche tauschst machst du evtl. mehr kaputt als du gewinnst.
Zentrieren musst du auf jeden Fall nach so einer Operation.
Enduro ist halt keine Kaffeefahrt. Wird nicht die letzte Speiche sein die was abbekommt. Entscheiden musst du aber selbst. 

Gruß
   derTH


----------



## rebirth (7. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich weiß grad ned was das problem war, aber hast das LR mal bei nem händler abdrücken/nachspannen lassen?


----------



## sirios (7. Mai 2012)

Ich schone die kiste auch eigentlich nicht 

Also zum Problem: Einige Speichen haben ne leichte "Delle". Der Rundlauf ist aber nicht beeinträchtigt (soweit ich das mit der "Hausmethode" ohne Zentrierständer sagen kann). Merke auch beim Fahren nix Negatives und auch kein Knacken oder Knarzen. Hab nur Bedenken, dass vielleicht gerade in Saalbach das Rad die Krätsche macht...


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Mai 2012)

Nur nochmal zur Sicherheit (falls ich es falsch verstanden habe): waren die Speichen ab Werk so? Falls ja => definitiv Reklamation! Wobei du das Rad schon über 6 Monate hast, oder? Dann wirds u. U. schwer...

Generell würde ich aber auch sagen, dass das kein Problem ist, so lange die Speichenspannungen passen. Ich dachte, du meinst mit "Dellen" unregelmäßigkeiten in der Drahtdicke der Speichen, das wäre dann auf jeden Fall ein Fall für einen Austausch gewesen.


----------



## sirios (7. Mai 2012)

Ich vermute, dass das ab Werk so war. Ist mir aber viel zu spät aufgefallen.... 

Du hast die Lage aber erfasst . Ich schicke mal die Bilder an Canyon, mal sehen was die meinen. Ist momentan wohl auch nur ein kosmetischer Mangel. Der Rundlauf passt soweit


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Mai 2012)

Der Rundlauf ist eine Sache, die (gleichmäßige!) Speichenspannung ist wichtiger. Das wirst du aber vermutlich ohne Vorerfahrung nur duch Drücken der Speichen nicht herausfinden...


----------



## sirios (7. Mai 2012)

Stimmt, da hab ich relativ null Erfahrung. Ich hab das Rad aber am Anfang (ca. nach 3 Monaten) mal nachzentrieren Lassen, denke das sollte passen . Vielleicht bring ich es demnächst mal nochmal zu nem Händler, mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (7. Mai 2012)

Bei mir sehen einige Speichen genau so aus bei den AM 1900...!
Allerdings nur am Vorderrad. Ist mir auch erst paar Tage nach erhalt aufgefallen, und solange keine Probleme auftreten...


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Mai 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich hab das Rad aber am Anfang (ca. nach 3 Monaten) mal nachzentrieren Lassen, denke das sollte passen


Das sagt relativ wenig aus... kommt drauf an, wie fähig der Kollege war und ob er entweder ein gutes Fingergefühl hat oder die Spannungen gemessen hat...  Aber wir wollen ja mal nicht schwarzmalen! Wird schon passen! (denke ich ernsthaft)




klitschbeen schrieb:


> Bei mir sehen einige Speichen genau so aus bei den AM 1900...!
> Allerdings nur am Vorderrad. Ist mir auch erst paar Tage nach erhalt aufgefallen, und solange keine Probleme auftreten...


Ok, sollte DT sowas wie eine QS haben, sollte wohl abgeklärt sein, dass das kein Problem darstellt.


----------



## bloodyludy (8. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Rundlauf ist eine Sache, die (gleichmäßige!) Speichenspannung ist wichtiger. Das wirst du aber vermutlich ohne Vorerfahrung nur duch Drücken der Speichen nicht herausfinden...



Doch, das geht, sofern einmal richtig eingestellt und gemessen (per tensiometer)...sogar ohne Drücken, sofern man nicht taub ist:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saitenschwingung

Speichen anschlagen mit einem Hämmerchen oder Schraubenziehergriff.
"vierfache Kraft ergibt doppelte Frequenz"
So weiß ich wenigstens, wie gleichmäßig das Ganze ist. 
Funktioniert mit den Easton Haven perfekt, da sich die Speichen nicht berühren beim kreuzen!


Sonst die Faustregel:
Lieber eine höhere Spannung, als zu wenig. eine Speiche, die arbeitet ist bald hin!


----------



## Schoppaaa (8. Mai 2012)

Hey leute,
muss mal kurz das Thema wechseln.
Wollte mal fragen ob und wie ich die ganzen gelenke am Strive reinigen und schmieren soll?
Also die ganzen kleinen Gelenke vom Hinterbau, kann ich die einfach so nach ein paar fahrten mit Brunox einsprühen oder holt das da evtl vorhandenes Fett raus, oder wie gehe ich da vor? 
Besonders die Lagerung vom Dämpfer sollte doch bestimmt nicht mit Brunox eingesprüht werden oder??


----------



## ticris (9. Mai 2012)

Schoppaaa schrieb:


> Hey leute,
> muss mal kurz das Thema wechseln.
> Wollte mal fragen ob und wie ich die ganzen gelenke am Strive reinigen und schmieren soll?
> Also die ganzen kleinen Gelenke vom Hinterbau, kann ich die einfach so nach ein paar fahrten mit Brunox einsprühen oder holt das da evtl vorhandenes Fett raus, oder wie gehe ich da vor?
> Besonders die Lagerung vom Dämpfer sollte doch bestimmt nicht mit Brunox eingesprüht werden oder??



 Bloß kein Kriechöl auf Industrielager sprühen! Abgesehen von der Nadelhülse/Nadellager sind überall Industrielager verbaut. Also eigentlich gibt es da nichts nachzuschmieren. Alles mal zerlegen und reinigen kann sicher nicht schaden, wenn man es danach wieder anständig zusammen bekommt. Ob es Sinn macht Industrielager zu öffen und an ihnen rumzufummeln wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Mai 2012)

Also mein Strive vom Service gekommen ist, waren sogar noch die Spuren vom Kriechöl auf den Lagern am Hinterbau zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2012)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Doch, das geht, sofern einmal richtig eingestellt und gemessen (per tensiometer)...sogar ohne Drücken, sofern man nicht taub ist:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saitenschwingung
> 
> Speichen anschlagen mit einem Hämmerchen oder Schraubenziehergriff.
> ...


Puh, also taub bin ich nicht, aber da würde ich trotzdem mit den Fingern weiter kommen  Zum Glück habe ich einen Tensio 




bloodyludy schrieb:


> Sonst die Faustregel:
> Lieber eine höhere Spannung, als zu wenig. eine Speiche, die arbeitet ist bald hin!


Im Prinzip ja, da eine Speiche im Betrieb nicht völlig entlastet werden soll. Aber alles brutal anzuknallen ist auch der falsche Weg und bringt keine Vorteile, man dehnt die Speichen einfach nur (quasi) linear. Viele Felgen sind auch nur bis 1100 oder 1200N freigegeben, da sollte man nicht unbedingt deutlich stärker spannen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mein alter Single Track LRS, den ich kürzlich mal nachgemessen habe, pervers hohe Spannungen hat (bis zu 1900N ) und der hält schon einige Jahre...


----------



## mondo-mania (10. Mai 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Canyon-Striv...tu=UCC&otn=15&ps=63&clkid=8312509866862677908

Grad zufällig gefunden falls jemand noch ein Strive Rahmen braucht, scheint ja optisch nicht viel mitgemacht zu haben. 
Aber immer diese obligatorischen Bemerkungen: Nur touren nie bikepark oder Sprünge .)


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

Und dann auch noch "Freeride"


----------



## Matthias1980 (10. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

hat jemand jetzt schon Erfolg gehabt mit den Speichen von CB?
Mein Strive 9.0 kommt nächste Woche und ich würde gerne auch vorsichtshalber welche kaufen^^ 

Gruß


----------



## Schibbie (10. Mai 2012)

Frag mal bei canyon an ob die dir gleich welche mit einpacken


----------



## rebirth (10. Mai 2012)

Hab mir welche über nen händler bestellt.


----------



## Matthias1980 (10. Mai 2012)

Rebirth... bei welchem Händler?
Verschickt der auch? Oder führt die jeder Händler?


----------



## rebirth (10. Mai 2012)

Ist ein händler vor ort. Kann eigentlich jeder bestellen der bei cosmic sports bestellt. Ruf doch dort mal an und frag nach nem händler in deiner nähe! Ich bekomme leider keine mails vom canyon support mehr.. Die können aber auch welche besorgen.


----------



## Daseca (10. Mai 2012)

Weiß jemand wie groß der Bashguard am Strive ist? (ES 8.0)


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Mai 2012)

Sagt mal hat einer der gewarteten, knackenden Strive 2011 Hinterbauten von euch auch wieder angefangen zu knacken? Bei mir wurde die Lagerung ausgetauscht.. seit Mitte März, also knapp 2 Monate bin ich wieder auf Tour und seit etwa Anfang Mai knackst es wieder.. also etwa 1,5 Monate Nutzung und schon sind die Lager wieder defekt. Wenn ich das Rad jetzt einsenden würde, dann wäre es auch 1,5 Monate weg. Also immer schön 1,5 Monate Nutzung, 1,5 Monate ohne Rad. Das gibt bestimmt ne super Kondi+Fahrtechnik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (11. Mai 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat einer der gewarteten, knackenden Strive 2011 Hinterbauten von euch auch wieder angefangen zu knacken? Bei mir wurde die Lagerung ausgetauscht.. seit Mitte März, also knapp 2 Monate bin ich wieder auf Tour und seit etwa Anfang Mai knackst es wieder.. also etwa 1,5 Monate Nutzung und schon sind die Lager wieder defekt. Wenn ich das Rad jetzt einsenden würde, dann wäre es auch 1,5 Monate weg. Also immer schön 1,5 Monate Nutzung, 1,5 Monate ohne Rad. Das gibt bestimmt ne super Kondi+Fahrtechnik



Bei mir gibt es kein knacken. Hab seitdem ca 400 km abgespult. Alles in Butter


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Mai 2012)

Auch nicht im Wiegetritt? Bei mir sollten es schon eine Ecke mehr als 400km sein, fahre mindestens 3x die Woche. (bringt im übrigen so viel mehr für die kondi als nur 2x zu fahren, merke das wie zau  )


----------



## sirios (11. Mai 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Auch nicht im Wiegetritt? Bei mir sollten es schon eine Ecke mehr als 400km sein, fahre mindestens 3x die Woche. (bringt im übrigen so viel mehr für die kondi als nur 2x zu fahren, merke das wie zau  )



Jo, auch nicht im wiegetritt . Mir fehlt einfach die zeit um mehr zu fahren. Würde natürlich auch lieber öfter im Wald sein....


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Mai 2012)

Dann hast wohl glück, hoffentlich bleibts bei dir so. Werde mir das am WE mal genauer anschauen,... Dämpfer ausbauen.. aber morgen wird erst mal gefahren.


----------



## DiHo (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Das Knacken kann auch von den beiden Schaltzugleitungen kommen.
Diese bewegen sich, bei großen Bewegungen im Federweg, unten im Rahmensitz. Das erzeugt auch ein Knacken was aber unbedenklich ist.

Grüße aus dem Pfälzerwald


----------



## sirios (12. Mai 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das Knacken kann auch von den beiden Schaltzugleitungen kommen.
> Diese bewegen sich, bei großen Bewegungen im Federweg, unten im Rahmensitz. Das erzeugt auch ein Knacken was aber unbedenklich ist.
> ...



Das knacken vom Nadellager ist eigentlich auch unbedenklich wenn man Canyon Glauben schenken darf


----------



## DiHo (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Hmm....also ich weiß es ja nicht, aber so ein Knacken direkt aus dem Lager würde mich eher beunruhigen.......


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. Mai 2012)

Kann aber bei den integrierten Schaltzügen und den Übergängen passieren.
Da sammelt sich halt auch gern mal was an.


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

Chriz was bedeutet:
"GO BIG - OR GO WAFFEL!!" 

Frag ich mich scho länger jetzt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni ES5 (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich bin seit ein paar Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Strive ES 8.0 und bin von dem Bike eigentlich begeistert.
Ich weiÃ nicht ob es den anderen Strive Besitzern auch aufgefallen ist oder nur meine Fox 36 so zickt. 
Mit zickt meine ich das saumÃ¤Ãige Ansprechverhalten bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten u. kleinen Bodenunebenheiten,es fÃ¤llt schon schwer die Zugstufe gescheit einzustellen, da bei ganz geÃ¶ffneter
Zugstufe die Gabel nach dem zusammendrÃ¼cken nicht schnell genug ausfedert.

Nach der gestrigen Tour bin ich der Sache noch einmal auf den Grund gegangen. Sag geprÃ¼ft war auch durch das âKlemmenâ der Gabel schlecht einstellbar, Druckstufe ist ganz geÃ¶ffnet gewesen.
Ich wollte die Fox schon nach Canyon schicken, da viel mir  meine Dose Brunox Federgabeldeo ins Auge, beide Gabelholme mit einem Spritzer versehen, gut ablÃ¼ften lassen und mit einem Tuch wieder abgewischt so das nur noch ein dÃ¼nner Film Ã¼berbleibt.
 Ich habe die Gabel nicht wieder erkannt, alles lieÃ sich super einstellen, ich komme gerade von meiner Hausrunde wieder und die Fox funktioniert jetzt einfach Super.

Ich weiÃ das der Hersteller es nicht empfiehlt  solch ein Schmierstoff auf die Gabel aufzutragen.
Aber wer auch Probleme mit seiner Fox hat sollte es mal ausprobieren.


----------



## sirios (14. Mai 2012)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Ich wollte die Fox schon nach Canyon schicken, da viel mir  meine Dose Brunox Federgabeldeo ins Auge, beide Gabelholme mit einem Spritzer versehen, gut ablüften lassen und mit einem Tuch wieder abgewischt so das nur noch ein dünner Film überbleibt.
> Ich habe die Gabel nicht wieder erkannt, alles ließ sich super einstellen, ich komme gerade von meiner Hausrunde wieder und die Fox funktioniert jetzt einfach Super.
> 
> Ich weiß das der Hersteller es nicht empfiehlt  solch ein Schmierstoff auf die Gabel aufzutragen.
> Aber wer auch Probleme mit seiner Fox hat sollte es mal ausprobieren.



Die Hersteller raten mit gutem Grund davon ab! Du hättest lieber nen Schuss Motoröl hölen sollen. Das hätte die Gabel noch fluffiger gemacht und die Gefahr das Fox Float Fluid aus den Schaumstoffringen auszuwaschen wäre praktisch null. Mit dem Brunox macht man sich auf Dauer mehr kaputt als es hilft!


----------



## Toni ES5 (14. Mai 2012)

In meiner Fox im Torque benutze ich das Brunox schon seit ca. 4 jahren, ich  warte die Gabel regelmäßig, ich konnte noch kein auswaschen des Schaumstoffrings beobachten.
Zumal ich das Bike öfter auf den Kopf stelle damit Öl wieder zu den Dichtringen läuft.


----------



## Schibbie (14. Mai 2012)

Kann man das Fox Fload Fluid einfach auf die gabel reiben? Oder ist das auch nicht gut?


----------



## sirios (14. Mai 2012)

logo kann man das. Nur ist das Fluid ca. 5 mal so teuer wie billiges 5w30 Motoröl


----------



## Schibbie (14. Mai 2012)

habs hier eimerweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (14. Mai 2012)

Ok. Dann hätt ich gerne 20 ml


----------



## Schibbie (14. Mai 2012)

geht leider nur in eimer ich zapf da jetzt keine 20 ml ab  ne hab mal mit nem kumpel nen 235ml kännchen gekauft, da bei uns im umfeld genug leute sowas brauchen. aber ich glaub ich werd dann doch eher zum 5w30 greifen


----------



## Schoppaaa (14. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,
hab irgendwie das gefühl das meine Lyrik nicht so sauber anspricht wie sie eigentlich sollte.
Hab vorher nur ein billiges 80mm Hardtail gefahren und daher leider keine Referenzen, aber es scheint mir etwas zu hart anzusprechen, vorallem kleine unebenheiten scheint die Gabel fast garnicht auszugleichen.
Wollte daher mal das Öl checken, habe sowas allerdings noch nie gemacht und wollte daher mal fragen ob jemand eine gut verständliche Anleitung dafür hat.
Ich weiss eigentlich sollte sowas ein fachmann machen, aber irgendwann muss mans ja mal lernen oder?


----------



## sirios (14. Mai 2012)

Naja der Einsatzbereich so einer Gabel ist auch nicht unbedingt jeden Kiesel wegzuschlucken der irgendwo aufm Trail rumliegt . Allerdings sollte sie ne niedrige Bordsteinkante problemlos wegstecken ohne dass gleich der Lenker anfängt zu flexen . Meine spricht z.B. richtig sahnig an, da kann ich nicht klagen. Ich kann Dir empfehlen die dünnflüssige Rock Shox Schmierbrühe rauszuwerfen und durch Motoröl zu ersetzen. Bei Youtube gibts sehr gute Videoanleitungen, einfach mal reinsehen


----------



## Schoppaaa (14. Mai 2012)

Is vll ne sehr dumme frage, aber ich finde bei youtube zb das video zur 2 step wartung, allerdings finde ich keins wie man mit dem ausbau anfängt.
Außerdem weiss ich nicht was ich alles für nen Öl wechsel ausbauen muss.

Ps: Als Öl nehm ich einfaches 15W und 5W?


----------



## TheBeetle (14. Mai 2012)

Wieviel Druck fahrt ihr im 2012er RP2?

Gestern 1. Tour mit 200 psi angefangen. Durchschläge ohne Ende. Also auf 225 psi, dito. 80 kg fahrfertig, nix wildes gefahren.. Jetzt habe ich die große Kammer um 2/3 verkleinert, mal schauen was das wird. Bei 220 psi ist nämlich nur noch ein SAG von 15% vorhanden.

Außerdem hat das Nadellager nach der ersten Ausfahrt merkliches Spiel. Im Neuzustand war das nicht der Fall. Wenn es so bleibt ist es noch okay, weil man es beim Fahren nicht merkt (da wackelt die Reverb viel mehr ).


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2012)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es den anderen Strive Besitzern auch aufgefallen ist oder nur meine Fox 36 so zickt.
> Mit zickt meine ich das saumäßige Ansprechverhalten bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten u. kleinen Bodenunebenheiten


Willkommen in der wunderschönen Welt der Talas 




Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das der Hersteller es nicht empfiehlt  solch ein Schmierstoff auf die Gabel aufzutragen.
> Aber wer auch Probleme mit seiner Fox hat sollte es mal ausprobieren.


Nein, besser nicht! Dünnflüssiges Kriechöl/Rostlöser kann NIEMALS eine intakte Schmierung kompensieren, ganz im Gegenteil. Besser die originale Schmier-Suppe gegen etwas Vernünftiges austauschen und öfters mal das Bike über Nacht (am Besten direkt vorm Fahren) auf den Kopf stellen.




sirios schrieb:


> Die Hersteller raten mit gutem Grund davon ab! [...] Mit dem Brunox macht man sich auf Dauer mehr kaputt als es hilft!


Das wird auch in 10 Jahren noch nicht jeder verstanden haben  Es gibt im Forum ein schönes Zitat zu dem Thema... *such*


decolocsta schrieb:


> ... danach wird die Gabel von Brunox abhängig wie ne Cracknutte von ihrem Schuss, sie läuft dann nur noch gut mit Brunox







Schoppaaa schrieb:


> hab irgendwie das gefühl das meine Lyrik nicht so sauber anspricht wie sie eigentlich sollte.
> Hab vorher nur ein billiges 80mm Hardtail gefahren und daher leider keine Referenzen, aber es scheint mir etwas zu hart anzusprechen, vorallem kleine unebenheiten scheint die Gabel fast garnicht auszugleichen.


Es ist halt eine Luftgabel, noch dazu eine, die nicht bekannt für softes Ansprechen ist. Zwei Sachen: 1. der in der Tabelle für dein Gewicht angegebene Luftdruck ist VIEL zu hoch! Damit fühlt sich die Gabel an wie ein Stück Holz...! 2. gib der Gabel eine ordentliche Menge vernünftiges Schmieröl, "irgendein" Motoröl und davon ~15ml links, ~25ml rechts. Dazu evtl. das Rad ab und zu über nacht auf den Kopf stellen, wobei das bei RS Gabeln nicht so wichtig ist wie bei Fox Gabeln.




sirios schrieb:


> Naja der Einsatzbereich so einer Gabel ist auch nicht unbedingt jeden Kiesel wegzuschlucken der irgendwo aufm Trail rumliegt


Naja, bei einer Coil Gabel ist das eigentlich schon so


----------



## airfloh46 (15. Mai 2012)

@Toni ES5 
Hallo, ich bin seit ein paar Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Strive ES 8.0 und bin von dem Bike eigentlich begeistert.
Ich weiß nicht ob es den anderen Strive Besitzern auch aufgefallen ist oder nur meine Fox 36 so zickt. 
Mit zickt meine ich das saumäßige Ansprechverhalten bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten u. kleinen Bodenunebenheiten,es fällt schon schwer die Zugstufe gescheit einzustellen, da bei ganz geöffneter
Zugstufe die Gabel nach dem zusammendrücken nicht schnell genug ausfedert.

Hallo Toni

ich hab auch Probleme mit meiner 36 Talas im 9 ES. Bei mir ist es aber so das ich die letzten 40-45mm Federweg nicht nutzen kann. Hab jetz 60psi drauf bei 72 kg Fahrfertig Druckstufe komplett offen. Hab auch schon mit weniger Luftdruck experimentiert aber da hab ich nur mehr SAG und die letzten 40 mm bleiben trotzdem ungenutzt. Das mit dem Ansprechverhalten soll ja noch besser werden mit der Zeit. Zugstufe und Talassystem funtioniert bisher gut. Hab gestern auch mal bei Canyon angerufen wollen sich heut noch mal melden. Bin gespannt!!!

Lg Denny


----------



## sirios (15. Mai 2012)

...Nicht überall wo FOX draufsteht ist es auch was gescheites ! Bin froh dass ich die Lyrik habe. Die läuft zwar richtig geil (im Vergleich zur Fox Float oder Talas), aber ich denk um das letzte Bisschen an Performance rauszuquetschen werde ich auch irgendwann noch auf Coil umbauen


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Chriz was bedeutet:
> "GO BIG - OR GO WAFFEL!!"
> 
> Frag ich mich scho länger jetzt..



 lange Geschichte: 
An nem GranFondo vor 2 Jahren waren wir mit dem Tibor unterwegs, der am Ende noch eine Autogrammstunde gab. 
Da es zum Schluss bei Canyon noch Waffeln gab und hier und da ein wenig gelacht wurde, gabs noch nen netten Spruch von ihm aufs Poster.
Vielleicht war ich etwas zu engagiert als es um die Waffeln ging! 




			
				TheBeetle schrieb:
			
		

> *AW: Canyon Strive*
> Wieviel Druck fahrt ihr im 2012er RP2?
> 
> Gestern 1. Tour mit 200 psi angefangen. Durchschläge ohne Ende. Also auf  225 psi, dito. 80 kg fahrfertig, nix wildes gefahren..
> ...



So war es bei mir anfangs auch, die arbeiten im AM schon an ihrer Grenze wenn es etwas "grober" wird.
Mit 220-230Psi bin ich gerade noch am testen. Werde wohl aber eher Richtung 240-250 gehen. 
Bin halt auch sicherlich eher bei 95-100kg mit Sack und Pack. Mit beladenem AlpenRucksack eher drüber.

SAG beim Dämpfer wird auch überbewertet. 15% sind OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (15. Mai 2012)

Hi!

Also Ich kann SmuBob nur zustimmen.

Mein Bike steht vor jeder Tour über Nacht auf dem Kopf, damit sich das Öl im inneren schön verteilen kann. 
Nach jeder Tour wische ich mit einem feuchten Lappen die Gabel ab und gönne den Staubabstreifern je einen KLEINEN Tropfen Motoröl. Hat sich dieser gut verteilt, drücke ich die Gabel ein paar mal zusammen und wische das überschüssige Öl ab, damit kein Dreck daran haften bleibt.

..und meine Gabel läuft sehr geschmeidig!


----------



## Schibbie (15. Mai 2012)

Hm bei meinem ES 9 bin ich auch nicht so zufrieden mit der talas... ich werd auch mal bisschen rumprobieren. mal sehn ob se sich fängt


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. Mai 2012)

Da ich hier des öfteren fast nur ungutes über die Talas gelesen habe, bekomm ich so langsam Zweifel und würde gerne mal wissen welcher Ersatz besser geeignet wäre. Würdet ihr eher zu ner Lyrik raten oder ner Marzocchi? Nächste Woche müsste ich meins bekommen und mache mir schon Gedanken ne andere zu nehmen.


----------



## Antilles (15. Mai 2012)

Ich komme mit meiner 32er und 36er talas eigendlich ganz gut parat! klar ist das keine koil aber sie tut was sie soll, und nachdem ich von nem kollegen hier ausm forum nen service (die neuen skf dichtungen und dünneres öl) hab machen lassen ist das ansprechverhalten auch gaaaaaaaaaaanz anders! geht dann echt viel besser! 
auf den kopf stellen muss man sie trotzdem noch ab und zu!


----------



## Daseca (15. Mai 2012)

Hm, was soll das auf den Kopf stellen bringen?


----------



## Antilles (15. Mai 2012)

öl ist flüssig, läuft also nach unten, sammelt sich unten und die staubabstreifer oben (schaumstoffringe) laufen trocken.
umdrehen sorgt dafür, dass das öl wieder alles schmiert. vorallem da fox die gabeln mit extrem wenig öl befüllt...


----------



## Schibbie (15. Mai 2012)

kumpel hat ne talas die funzt super... ich muss se bestimmt n bisschen einfahren


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. Mai 2012)

ok. also doch erstmal abwarten und ausprobieren.

Wie lange muss man so ne Gabel genau einfahren bis man die volle Leistung bemerkt?


----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2012)

Moin, kann mir jemand sagen, ob sich der Aufpreis des Strive 8.0 zum 7.0 wirklich lohnt? Mir geht es vor allem um die Räder und die Gabel. die schlechtere Kurbel kann ich verschmerzen (was nicht drin ist, kann nicht kaputt gehen ), SLX genügt und als Bremse würde ich eh auf eine XT M-785 wechseln wollen, sollte mich die Avid nicht noch nachträglich überzeugen.

Das Strive ist übrigens das erste Canyon was mir gefällt und besonders das 7.0 in glacier (weiß-blau). Würde es das 8.0 in dieser Farbe geben, würde ich es evtl. vorziehen, so kann ich mir vorstellen, die gesparten 400  in einige Updates zu stecken und damit weniger Kompromisse am Rad zu haben, solange die verbleibenden Kompromisse (Gabel, Räder) das nicht zur Milchmädchenrechnung werden lassen.

Ach ja, ich würde das Rad für Trail-Touren mit entsprechend technischen Passagen nutzen wollen. Hoch ist also genauso wichtig wie runter. Ab und zu leichte Bikepark-Strecken sollten auch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

ich komm mit meiner talas auch super klar. einzigster grund zum wechseln auf ne (z.B.) lyrik wär die sache mit dem service und der garantie...


----------



## sirios (15. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> ok. also doch erstmal abwarten und ausprobieren.
> 
> Wie lange muss man so ne Gabel genau einfahren bis man die volle Leistung bemerkt?



bei mir hats ca. 500 km gedauert . Aber das kann man auch beschleunigen --> Mehr Sag und direkt etwas ruppigere Strecken


----------



## jensg (15. Mai 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Moin, kann mir jemand sagen, ob sich der Aufpreis des Strive 8.0 zum 7.0 wirklich lohnt? Mir geht es vor allem um die Räder und die Gabel.
> ....
> Ach ja, ich würde das Rad für Trail-Touren mit entsprechend technischen Passagen nutzen wollen. Hoch ist also genauso wichtig wie runter. Ab und zu leichte Bikepark-Strecken sollten auch sein.



Ich stand mit den selben Gedanken vor der selben Entscheidung. Habe mir dann (vor allem) wegen dem Lockout an der Gabel das 8er bestellt. (wenn's mal wieder länger hoch geht...)

Ob das 400.- wert ist, bzw. ob sich das 8er für dich lohnt kannst aber nur du entscheiden


----------



## airfloh46 (15. Mai 2012)

Hat eure Talas denn den kompletten Federweg von Anfang an ausgenutzt?


----------



## Antilles (15. Mai 2012)

ja!
wenn das bei dir nicht der fall ist würd ich mla bei canyon/toxo nachhaken!


----------



## airfloh46 (15. Mai 2012)

Meine nutzt die letzten 45mm nich aus, selbst wenn ich ne Kante von nem halben Meter ins Flat spring. Hab gestern bei Toxo angerufen und der meinte das wÃ¤r der hydraulische Endanschlag, ich sag aber doch keine 45mm und da sagte er ja das ist ein biÃchen viel. Darauf hin hab ich bei Canyon angerufen aber der Techniker der innerhalb von 24h bei mir anrufen sollte hat sich auch noch nich gemeldet. Will die Gabel nich ohne RÃ¼cksprache mit Canyon zu Toxo schicken am Ende kommt bei ner neuen 1200â¬ Gabel noch ne Rechnung von denen wo ich garnichts dafÃ¼r kann. Hab noch keine Erfahrung mit Toxo wie die so ticken weil is ja eigentlich ein reiner Garantiefall in meinen Augen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

canyon wird dir sagen du sollst die gabel zu canyon einschicken. was anderes können die scheinbar nicht...


----------



## airfloh46 (15. Mai 2012)

Das wollte ich eigentlich umgehen weil die können es doch auch nich beheben. Canyon schickt die doch bestimmt auch nur zu Toxo. Wenn das über Canyon läuft dauert das ja wieder vier Wochen, deswegen gleich zu Toxo.


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. Mai 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> bei mir hats ca. 500 km gedauert . Aber das kann man auch beschleunigen --> Mehr Sag und direkt etwas ruppigere Strecken



Du kannst dir ja schon denken das es ab nächster Woche wieder sehr ruppig für uns wird sobald ich es besitze.


----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

ICH denke die schicken dir einfach ne neue gabel nachdem sie deine wochenlang rumstehen lassen haben.


----------



## airfloh46 (15. Mai 2012)

Das mit dem neu ist kein Problem hab ich nichts dagegen aber das *wochenlang *


----------



## airfloh46 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich geh Canyon morgen früh nochmal auf den Sack. Heut erreich ich eh keinen Techniker mehr.


----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

das "servicecenter" ist doch bis 19:00 am start!?


----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2012)

jensg schrieb:


> Ich stand mit den selben Gedanken vor der selben Entscheidung. Habe mir dann (vor allem) wegen dem Lockout an der Gabel das 8er bestellt. (wenn's mal wieder länger hoch geht...)
> 
> Ob das 400.- wert ist, bzw. ob sich das 8er für dich lohnt kannst aber nur du entscheiden



Wirklich? Also Lockout habe ich an meiner 140er Talas (O/B RL) nur mal aus Neugierde genutzt.

Wie sieht es aber mit der anderen Ausstattung aus? Die Gabel allein kostet erstmal keine 400 Aufpreis und ist sie auch nicht wert. Die Frage ist, muss ich damit rechnen, nach kurzer Zeit neue Laufräder zu kaufen oder festzustellen, dass die Bremsen eben doch nur Mittelmaß sind?


----------



## jensg (15. Mai 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wirklich? Also Lockout habe ich an meiner 140er Talas (O/B RL) nur mal aus Neugierde genutzt.


Ja, wenn ich lange bergauf fahre will ich je nach Untergrund ein Lockout an der Gabel. (Ja, ich fahr bergauf auch mal auf Strassen).


----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

hmm. also ich hab meine gabel nur abwärts offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (15. Mai 2012)

Ich hab an Anfang mit den elixir den Fehler gemacht und die Beläge gegen koolstops ausgetauscht, weil mir die wegen angeblich besserer Leistung empfohlen wurden. Bin die dann mal ne zeit lang Gefahren und die Leistung der Bremse hat mich nicht überzeugt und ih hab schon nach Alternativen gesucht. Nun bin ich aber zu den gesinterten originalen Avid Belägen gewechselt. Die Bremse ist damit der Wahnsinn und ich bin richtig zufrieden! Also wegen der Bremse würde ich mit keine Sorgen machen. Und wenn du mit den Laufrädern keinen Weltcup downhill fährst halten die sicher auch. Einzug was mich am 7er 2012 stört ist die fehlende Möglichkeit High und lowspeed druckstufe einzustellen...


----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2012)

Danke, das hat mir ein Stück weiter geholfen.

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch eine Testmöglichkeit im Raum HH oder von übermorgen bis Sonntag im Harz. 

Swissstop ist übrigens besser als Koolstop. Haltbarkeit ist akzeptabel und Biss klasse.


----------



## sirios (15. Mai 2012)

Im Vergleich zu den originalen Avid Sinter aber dennoch überteuerter Mist! Für ein paar Swissstops gibt's zwei paar Sinter


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. Mai 2012)

Ähnlich bei vielen anderen Bremsen. Die originalen Sinter/Org-Beläge sind meist deutlich besser.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2012)

Bei Formular nimmt sich das preislich nix


----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

ähm.. die organischen trickstuff sind bremsanker im gegensatz zu den originalen avid. 

Kann sein das ein leichter fahrer damit klar kommt, in meiner gewichtsklasse jedoch sind die nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## sirios (15. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ähm.. die organischen trickstuff sind bremsanker im gegensatz zu den originalen avid.
> 
> Kann sein das ein leichter fahrer damit klar kommt, in meiner gewichtsklasse jedoch sind die nicht zu gebrauchen.



Äh...mit Sack und Pack wieg ich mal satte 95 kg. Und die Beläge knallen ohne Ende. Muss aufpassen dass ich nicht den Geier über den Lenker mache


----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

komm du mal in mein alter.. äh gewicht... ääh.. egal  

Ich hab se ja nicht weggeschmissen, wenn die "neuen" runter sind werd ich die "alten" schon nochmal probieren  Vieleicht hab ich ja ne andere version als du? Wer weiß was Canyon so alles da reinsteckt...


----------



## sirios (15. Mai 2012)

Also bei eBay waren mal Beläge aus gepresster Kamelkacke im Umlauf . Eventuell hat Canyon ja da zugeschlagen und dir sowelche eingebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

genau so(!) haben sie gerochen *gg


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. Mai 2012)

die hatte ich auch mal drauf. 
Dachte anfangs mir hat jemand in die Bremsleitung geschissen da es nur beim bremsen anfing zu stinken. Bis ich mal rausbekam das da Kameldung verwendet wurde, waren die schon total abgefahren.


----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

da bekommt der spruch "drauf gesch i s s en" ne ganz neue bedeutung


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Da ich hier des öfteren fast nur ungutes über die Talas gelesen habe, bekomm ich so langsam Zweifel und würde gerne mal wissen welcher Ersatz besser geeignet wäre. Würdet ihr eher zu ner Lyrik raten oder ner Marzocchi?


Wenn du ne Absenkung willst: ganz klar Lyrik (U-Turn/DPA), wenn dir das nicht so wichtig ist, wäre z. B. auch eine 55 RC3 Evo Ti eine gute Option zu einer Lyrik Coil RC2 DH.




sirios schrieb:


> bei mir hats ca. 500 km gedauert . Aber das kann man auch beschleunigen --> Mehr Sag und direkt etwas ruppigere Strecken


Also ein WE Bikepark reicht i. d. R. 




airfloh46 schrieb:


> Meine nutzt die letzten 45mm nich aus, selbst wenn ich ne Kante von nem halben Meter ins Flat spring. [...] is ja eigentlich ein reiner Garantiefall in meinen Augen.


WTF?!?  Wenn die Gabel bei 1/2m ins Flat schon bis kurz vor Ende durchrauschen würde, wäre die VIEL zu weich...! Ich glaube, du solltest die Gabel einfach mal richtig fahren, bevor du ernsthaft dran denkst, die umzutauschen 

Generell zur Talas, wenn ihr unzufrieden seid (hatte ich hier auch schon geschrieben): fahrt die Gabel mal mit weniger Druck und etwas mehr LS-Druckstufe, damit geht die Gabel normal DEUTLICH besser! Wenn dann noch die Schmierung passt, sollte man damit eigentlich ganz gut zurechtkommen.




jensg schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ich lange bergauf fahre will ich je nach Untergrund ein Lockout an der Gabel.


Wozu? 




sirios schrieb:


> Ich hab an Anfang mit den elixir den Fehler gemacht und die Beläge gegen koolstops ausgetauscht [...] Nun bin ich aber zu den gesinterten originalen Avid Belägen gewechselt. Die Bremse ist damit der Wahnsinn und ich bin richtig zufrieden!


Ja, die originalen Sinterbeläge von Avid (und auch von Formula) sind absolut erstklassig  Koolstop bremsen nicht besser (normal aber wenigstens etwa wie organische Originalbeläge) und verschleißen dazu noch abartig schnell. Swissstop sind auch nicht besser, halten zwar länger, aber bremsen genauso "gut"...


----------



## hasardeur (16. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, die originalen Sinterbeläge von Avid (und auch von Formula) sind absolut erstklassig  Koolstop bremsen nicht besser (normal aber wenigstens etwa wie organische Originalbeläge) und verschleißen dazu noch abartig schnell. Swissstop sind auch nicht besser, halten zwar länger, aber bremsen genauso "gut"...



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die Swissstop empfinde ich deutlich bissiger, als die orig. Formula und halten maximal gleich lange. Außerdem quietschen sie nicht so erbärmlich, wie die Formula.


----------



## bighitadi (16. Mai 2012)

Bevor ich anfang mit den Belägen zu experimentieren hab ich mir lieber gleich ne richtige Bremse ans Strive montier, 10 Kolben insgesamt 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1123310


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (16. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Generell zur Talas, wenn ihr unzufrieden seid (hatte ich hier auch schon geschrieben): fahrt die Gabel mal mit weniger Druck und etwas mehr LS-Druckstufe, damit geht die Gabel normal DEUTLICH besser! Wenn dann noch die Schmierung passt, sollte man damit eigentlich ganz gut zurechtkommen.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Fahre auch mit weniger Druck und mehr LS Druckstufe - ohne LS Druckstufe rauscht die Gabel dann allerdigns auch derbe durch. Allgemein muss ich sagen, dass nach dem Service die Gabel um einiges besser anspricht mit den SKF Dichtungen. So schlecht wie die Talas hier immer dargestellt wird ist sie nun auch wieder nicht. Zugegeben als furztrockener OEM-Frischling wirklich kein Vergnügen.


----------



## konahoss90 (16. Mai 2012)

jensg schrieb:


> Ich stand mit den selben Gedanken vor der selben Entscheidung. Habe mir dann (vor allem) wegen dem Lockout an der Gabel das 8er bestellt. (wenn's mal wieder länger hoch geht...)
> 
> Ob das 400.- wert ist, bzw. ob sich das 8er für dich lohnt kannst aber nur du entscheiden



Ich fahre das 2011er 8.0 mit RLC FIT Kartusche in der 36er Talas. Ich benutze das Lockout nie. Damals war der Hauptgrund für das 8.0 die Reverb. Das 7.0 gabs allerdings zwischendurch auch mal für 1850 - das war wohl n echter Schnapper. Das Rot vom 8.0 ist aber schon echt hässlich im Vergleich zum Glacier..


----------



## airfloh46 (16. Mai 2012)

@Smubob

Danke erstmal für den Tip ich werds mal probieren mit noch weniger Druck wobei meine LS-Druckstufe ja schon komplett offen ist. Ich bin ja auch schon mal mit 50 Psi gefahren aber da haste außer mehr SAG keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Letztes We hat mal ein 90 kg Fahrer versucht beim rumrollen auf dem Parkplatz in aufrechter Position meine Gabel weiter einzufedern(LS-Druckst. ganz offen und 60 Psi Druck) und der hat auch die letzten 4cm vom Federweg nich reinbekommen. Er meinte die Gabel geht ganz schön Sch..... !!! Die SKF-Dichtungen hab ich ja vom Werk aus schon drin und das Öl hätte ich auch schon gewechselt aber das mit den letzten 4 cm Federweg macht mir halt Kopfzerbrechen deshalb hab ich die Gabel auch noch nich aufgemacht. 

Gruß Denny


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Absenkung willst: ganz klar Lyrik (U-Turn/DPA), wenn dir das nicht so wichtig ist, wäre z. B. auch eine 55 RC3 Evo Ti eine gute Option zu einer Lyrik Coil RC2 DH.
> 
> 
> Also ein WE Bikepark reicht i. d. R.
> ...


----------



## konahoss90 (16. Mai 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Danke, das hat mir ein Stück weiter geholfen.
> 
> Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch eine Testmöglichkeit im Raum HH oder von übermorgen bis Sonntag im Harz.
> 
> Biss klasse.



Ich bin öfters im Harz - nur leider nicht dieses Wochenende. Komme ursprünglich aus Nähe Bremen - jetzt Braunschweig - wenn du aber wieder in der Nähe bist - habe auch in der Probefahrtenbörse inseriert


----------



## konahoss90 (16. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ICH denke die schicken dir einfach ne neue gabel nachdem sie deine wochenlang rumstehen lassen haben.



Ne, stimmt leider nicht. Bei meiner Wurde die Gabelkrone getauscht. Und die Gabel blieb die gleich. Wird also wirklich eingeschickt


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Mai 2012)

bighitadi schrieb:


> Bevor ich anfang mit den Belägen zu experimentieren hab ich mir lieber gleich ne richtige Bremse ans Strive montier, 10 Kolben insgesamt


Ich würde am Strive auch eine Tech M4 fahren, aber die ist doch "ein Bisschen" teurer als ein Satz neuer Bläge  Und eine Elixir geht ja auch nicht schlecht (wenn sie funktioniert).




airfloh46 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für den Tip ich werds mal probieren mit noch weniger Druck wobei meine LS-Druckstufe ja schon komplett offen ist.


Wenn du weniger Druck fährst, muss die LS-Druckstufe weiter ZU, nicht weiter auf...! Das ist dann nötig, damit dir die Gabel durch den geringeren Druck nicht beim kleinsten Kiesel durchrauscht.




airfloh46 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch schon mal mit 50 Psi gefahren aber da haste außer mehr SAG keinen Unterschied feststellen können.


Ich habe von Absolutdrücken bei der Gabel keinen Plan, daher weiß ich jetzt nicht, wie viel/wenig 50psi sind. Lass doch einfach mal die komplette luft ab und schau, ob du die Gabel dann weiter kompromieren kannst...! Wenn nicht, liegt ein mechanisches Problem vor, das NICHTS mit dem Luftdruck zu tun hat.




airfloh46 schrieb:


> das Öl hätte ich auch schon gewechselt aber das mit den letzten 4 cm Federweg macht mir halt Kopfzerbrechen deshalb hab ich die Gabel auch noch nich aufgemacht.


Was hast du denn beim Ölwechsel genau gemacht? Wie viel Öl kam raus und wie viel von welcher Sorte hast du reingefüllt? Und WO hast du es eingefüllt...? Ich habe da so eine vage Befürchtung, dass du irgendwo zu viel Öl drin hast und die Gabel deshalb nicht komplett einfedern kann...


----------



## airfloh46 (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo Smubob 

hab deinen Rat mal befolgt mit weniger Druck und mehr LS-Druckstufe. Das Öl wollte ich tauschen habs aber noch nich gemacht.
Hab das Bike auch über Nacht mal auf den Kopf gestellt und danach mal die Standrohre mit Bettbahnöl eingeschmiert, das war ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
Jetz wirds auch langsam mit dem Federweg. Ich werde das mit dem Öl auf den Standrohren mal noch ein bißchen machen 
und die Gabel noch eh bissl einfahren und dann wird Öl gewechselt. Dann sollte se auch funzen Sie fährt übrigens ganz ein wenn man die Luft ablässt. Danke für deine Tipps

Gruß Denny


----------



## bloodyludy (20. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und eine Elixir geht ja auch nicht schlecht (wenn sie funktioniert).



Ist zwar off-Topic, aber ich muss hier mal Dampf ablassen.
Sch...teil, sag ich nur. Nach einem Jahr Einsatz:

-Ausgleichs"blase"  Bladder zieht Luft
-Ausgleichs"blase"  Bladder verliert Flüssigkeit
-Kolben hinten undicht
-lässt sich deshalb nur noch besc... entlüften
-kein gescheiter Druckpunkt
-Gewinde der Griffweitenverstellung (Plastikrädchen) haben sich schon "gefressen"
-Quietscht wenn's nass wird, wie blöde

Im Grunde ist die jetzt schon im A...
Wer konstruiert bitte so einen Sch... (Ist ja bei der Formula The one ganz ähnlich)

Hoffentlich konnten die das mit den 2012'er Modellen etwas beheben...
Sonst fliegt das Ding echt bald runter vom Bike und es kommt was G'scheites dran.


----------



## Schibbie (20. Mai 2012)

bei mir läuft alles tadellos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodyludy (20. Mai 2012)

Sei froh!

Vielleicht ist bei mir einfach nur die Ausgleichsblase oder ne Dichtung am Kolben defekt (Dreck reingekommen, Verschleiß, Korrosion ... da erst nach dem Winter aufgetreten). Kann ja mal vorkommen.

Ärgerlich ists trotzdem. Und wenn ich sehen, wie einfach ne Shimano mit Mineralöl zum Entlüften geht, ts.
Trotzdem scheinen die Probleme bei Avid bekannt gewesen zu sein, da man ja für 2012 genau meine genannten Schwachpunkte am Geberkolben behoben hat.


----------



## Schibbie (20. Mai 2012)

jo da hast recht... kumpel hat shimano xt, ich elixir r und 7... ich freu mich jetzt schon wieder drauf, wenn wir zusammen entlüften... er zieht sich 20 min früher n bier rein ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2012)

airfloh46 schrieb:


> hab deinen Rat mal befolgt mit weniger Druck und mehr LS-Druckstufe. Das Öl wollte ich tauschen habs aber noch nich gemacht.
> Hab das Bike auch über Nacht mal auf den Kopf gestellt und danach mal die Standrohre mit Bettbahnöl eingeschmiert, das war ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
> Jetz wirds auch langsam mit dem Federweg. Ich werde das mit dem Öl auf den Standrohren mal noch ein bißchen machen
> und die Gabel noch eh bissl einfahren und dann wird Öl gewechselt. Dann sollte se auch funzen Sie fährt übrigens ganz ein wenn man die Luft ablässt. Danke für deine Tipps


Na siehste, wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir hier nicht jeder Gabel Leben eingehaucht bekämen 




bloodyludy schrieb:


> Ist zwar off-Topic, aber ich muss hier mal Dampf ablassen.
> Sch...teil, sag ich nur. Nach einem Jahr Einsatz:
> ...


Deswegen hab ich ja geschrieben, WENN sie funktioniert  Meine Freundin fährt seit ~2 Jahren eine Elixir CR und die funktioniert absolut prächtig. Nie entlüften müssen, einzige Arbeiten daran: Beläge tauschen und 1 x Nachjustieren; super bissig und standfest, keinerlei Ausfälle, auch nicht im Bikepark. Wenn sie Mucken macht und man die Faxen mit sorgfältigem Entlüften nicht weg kriegt, ist man (wie bei den italienischen Diven) echt auf verlorenem Posten  Deshalb schwöre ich auch auf Hope - die zicken i. d. R. selten und bei denen kriegt man ALLES wieder hin


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Mai 2012)

Sagt mal weiß jemand wie viel der Strive Rahmen inkl. Steuersatz und Dämpfer in der jeweiligen Größe wiegt?


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Mai 2012)

leider nein. 

dafür aber mehr gestrivete Bilder


----------



## rebirth (23. Mai 2012)

Sachma, was hastn da für bremsscheiben drauf?

Grüße


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Mai 2012)

das sind noch die originalen vorne 205 hinten 185mm. 
Muss morgen mal nachsehen welche genau es sind.


----------



## sirios (23. Mai 2012)

Dürften die g3 clean sweep sein.


----------



## rebirth (23. Mai 2012)

Hmm. Sollte da nicht ne 200er drauf sein? Und ne HS1?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (23. Mai 2012)

Nö, laut Bild auf der Canyon Page ist das identisch.


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Mai 2012)

Kann auf der Homepage auch nix dazu finden.

ja sorry ne 200er und 180er


----------



## Chicane (23. Mai 2012)

Sind die alten G2 Scheiben. Warum weiß nur Canyon


----------



## ChrizZZz (24. Mai 2012)

Weil sie definitiv besser bremsen wie die G3 geschweige denn die HS1.
Die HS1 habe ich von meinem AM auch runtergeschmissen, die haben durch ihr Wave-Design so unterschiedliche Auflagefläche, dass der Druckpunkt merklich hin und her "eiert".

Fahre nun die Formula


----------



## DiHo (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo 

@FlyingLizard
Ist das Rad früher geliefert worden oder genau Termin gerecht?

grüße


----------



## FlyingLizard (24. Mai 2012)

juhu! 

geplant war KW 21 und am Dienstag bekam ich es. Also Termingerecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (24. Mai 2012)

Und hier noch meine Erfahrung von meiner ersten Fahrt: 

Also habe heut gut 32km hinter mir gelassen. Konnte heute sogar erst im trockenen testen dann mitten im Hagelschauer. Bergauf wie bergab bin ich vom Strive echt sowas von begeistert das ist echt der Wahnsinn.  Hatte vorher das Nerve XC und der Umstieg fällt mir überhaupt nicht schwer. Würde auch glatt behaupten, man merkt kaum Unterschied bei der Auffahrt. Mit oder ohne Propedal und Absenkung der Talas gab es keine Probleme damit. Könnte sogar darauf verzichten. Auf jeden Fall macht es mir wesentlich mehr Spass mit dem Strive. Die Gabel bzw. Dämpfer arbeiten bis jetzt mal sehr sauber, aber ich denke die werden erst ihr volles Können nach dem Einfahren unter Beweis stellen. 

Canyon hat wieder einmal ein gelungenes Bike für das es sich lohnt zu warten hergestellt. Ich verteile 5von 5 

erster Boxenstop: 





hab da max. 5min. gesessen zum Redbull tanken, danach kamen pro qm ca. 1 Badewanne Wasser vom Himmel:







Miss Reh blieb sogar stehen und meinte:


----------



## gotboost (24. Mai 2012)

Kurbel ist einfach zu krass weiß. Sonst nen schönes Rad...


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Bergauf wie bergauf bin ich vom Strive echt sowas von begeistert das ist echt der Wahnsinn.


Du fährst damit nur bergauf? o.0 Wo soll das denn hin führen?


----------



## kraft_werk (24. Mai 2012)

Ganz klar, nach oben


----------



## simdiem (24. Mai 2012)

Ich finde die Kette arg kurz bei dem ersten Bild.......







Ansonsten, das mit dem Reh ist  einfach


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Mai 2012)

die Kette ist so kurz weil man damit nur bergauf fahren kann.


----------



## MaXXimus (25. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Und hier noch meine Erfahrung von meiner ersten Fahrt:
> 
> Also habe heut gut 32km hinter mir gelassen. Konnte heute sogar erst im trockenen testen dann mitten im Hagelschauer. Bergauf wie bergab bin ich vom Strive echt sowas von begeistert das ist echt der Wahnsinn.  Hatte vorher das Nerve XC und der Umstieg fällt mir überhaupt nicht schwer. Würde auch glatt behaupten, man merkt kaum Unterschied bei der Auffahrt. Mit oder ohne Propedal und Absenkung der Talas gab es keine Probleme damit. Könnte sogar darauf verzichten. Auf jeden Fall macht es mir wesentlich mehr Spass mit dem Strive. Die Gabel bzw. Dämpfer arbeiten bis jetzt mal sehr sauber, aber ich denke die werden erst ihr volles Können nach dem Einfahren unter Beweis stellen.
> 
> ...



super!! 
das solltest du hier auch noch mal erwähnen! *Signatur :*


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Mai 2012)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Ganz klar, nach oben


Und wenn er da ist, wie gehts dann weiter...? 




FlyingLizard schrieb:


> die Abfahrt beginnt bergauf!







simdiem schrieb:


> Ich finde die Kette arg kurz bei dem ersten Bild.......


Das ist ja groß/groß, da passt das, sollte man normal eh nicht fahren.


----------



## stromb6 (25. Mai 2012)

Was mir mal wieder auffällt ist die viel zu lange Leitung der Reverb. Bei beiden Bikes die ich heuer gekauft habe waren die Bremsleitungen und die Leitung  der Reverb zu lang.
Aber das Bike ist n1.
Hab nun auch die ersten 17.000 Hm auf meinem Strive absolviert und bin sehr zu frieden damit. Technische Trails bergauf sind echt der Hammer. Das bike zeigt überhaupt keine Tendenz vorne aufzustehen. Das ist der große Vorteil gegenüber meinem Vertride. Nur bergauf auf Trails den hinteren Dämpfer offen zu lassen funktioniert mal nicht. Bei schweren Fahrern wird das Strive dann zum Schaukelpferd. Bergab macht das Strive viel Spaß.  Lediglich die 160er Talas ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Wer braucht schon die option eine 160er Gaber zu sperren??????? Ansprechverhalten und Einstellmöglichkeiten lassen dafür sehr zu wünschen übrig. Also gegen die 180er aus dem Vertride bekommt die 160er lediglich eine 3-4. Die 2010er 160er war um einiges besser als die 2012. Sollte Fox mal überlegen wofür 160er Gabeln benutzt werden. Ich fahr damit definitiv kein Marathon Rennen.


----------



## ChrizZZz (25. Mai 2012)

Bremsleitungen sehen doch ok aus?!
Die Reverb ist extra nicht gekürzt. Je nach Grösse des Fahrers muss das ja individuell gemacht werden und ist ja mehr als einfach. Einfach oben einschneiden - kürzen und wieder aufstecken. (Solange dann keine Luft hineingekommen ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc_snyder (25. Mai 2012)

> Was mir mal wieder auffällt ist die viel zu lange Leitung der Reverb



die Leitung zur Reverb muss so lang sein, für die Marsmännchen in Raketenanzug, die den Sattel extrem weit rausschieben. Canyon hat da ein Herz für diese Klientel, das stelle ich auf Touren immer wieder fest, wenn ich andere Canyon Fahrer erblicke...
kürzen kann man ja immer noch.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Mai 2012)

Bei dem immensen kraftgewinn durch einen vernünftig hoch eingestellten Sattel auch kein wunder dass das möglich gemacht wird von Canyon. Sieht immerhin noch besser aus als die Idioten die ne reverb haben und trotzdem fahren wie mit nem dirtbike im sitzen.


----------



## kneesliding (28. Mai 2012)

Moin,

ich habe vor mir einen Strive 9.0 in Glacier zu kaufen, wurde aber euch fragen ob Gr. L für mich OK ist??

Ich bin 192cm und "nur" 88cm Schrittlänge.

Auf gut English "Sitting Giant"

Gruß

Peter

p.s. Wenn es klappt kann ich es Mittwoch oder Donnerstag schon holen..


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Mai 2012)

ja ist es. Bin 1,84 mit Schrittlänge 89 und fahre auch eins in L


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Mai 2012)

Kennt jemand die Mindesteinstecktiefe für die Sattelstütze?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. Mai 2012)

Von Seiten Rock shox aus sind es 8cm soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Je nach radtyp und rahmengröße kann es von Seiten Canyon aus aber natürlich auch tiefer sein, einfach anrufen oder ne Mail schicken.


----------



## Windwalker (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo Strive-Fans!

Habe letzte Woche mein neues Strive ES 8.0 erhalten. .... Nachdem ich im Dezember bestellt habe ;o)

Ein super Bike, doch hatte ich schon während der ersten Ausfahrt ein Problem, welches sich jetzt bereits nach erst 50km (!) schon vier Mal wiederholt hat: Kettenklemmer !
Beim Schalten vom großen Blatt auf das kleine Kettenblatt (Stellung der Kette auf der Kasette mittig), zieht es die Ketten zwischen den Bashguard und den Rahmen. Habe nun auch hässliche Kratzer drin ... :0(
Nachdem ich bei Canyon in Koblenz war, wurde in der Werkstatt bei einer Schnellreperatur die Schaltung und der Chainguide wieder eingestellt, doch hatte ich gestern auch gleich wieder einen Kettenklemmer. Zudem kommt auch noch, dass mein Nachbar gestern auch ein Strive 7 bekommen hat und heute auf der ersten Ausfahrt auch den gleichen Kettenklemmer hatte! Sehr ärgerlich! Die vom CanyonSupport sind auch ratlos und das Bike einschicken (2-3Wochen warten) möchte ich nicht. Hattet ihr auch das Problem mit Kettenklemmern beim Strive? Ein Serienproblem? Habe den Chainguide jetzt demontiert, werde es mal ohne diesen versuchen ...
Danke für eure Antworten und Rat im voraus!


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Mai 2012)

das selbe passierte mir gestern bei der Tour auch einmal als ich beim Anstieg runterschalten wollte.


----------



## Windwalker (28. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> das selbe passierte mir gestern bei der Tour auch einmal als ich beim Anstieg runterschalten wollte.



... Danke für deine Antwort. Doch bei den vier Kettenklemmern, die ich jetzt beim Strive hatte, passierten dieses nie unter Last, meistens in " Vorbereitung" für den Anstieg. Habe gerade auch das RaceFace Turbine Kettnblatt überprüft: alle Zähne gerade, keine Grate etc. eben ganz neu ... Bin ratlos. Tippe auf den Canyon Chainguide, deshalb hab ich ihn jetzt demontiert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht liegt es wirklich nur an ihm. Du kannst uns ja mal auf dem laufenden halten ob es ohne nicht mehr vorkommt.


----------



## sirios (28. Mai 2012)

Warum soll das auf einmal am Chainguide liegen? Hatte noch nie nen Klemmer. Und der einzige Unterschied zwischen 2011 und 2012 ist ja nur die Breite der Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## rebirth (28. Mai 2012)

Hier steht doch schon einiges über die klemmer. Auf welcher seite weiß ich allerdings nicht. 
Mich würd interessieren an was es liegt, bin am überlegen ob ich die Hammerschmidt runtermach. Wenn ich dann auch die klemmer hab lass ich se lieber drauf


----------



## wasserstop (28. Mai 2012)

Auf Seite 182 war das Thema mit den Kettenklemmern schon mal dran


----------



## emilulu (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo, muss meinen Frust loswerden, habe einen 9 es und jetzt nach ca. 200 km geht die Kette flöten. 
Habe zu erst versucht die Schaltung einzustellen da die Kette regelmäßig durchrutschte, was am Berg wahnsinnig macht.
 Mußte festsellen dass die Kette über 3 Kettenglieder starr ist und sich nur mit viel viel Kraft vertikal bewegen lässt.
 Ich habe das Gefühl als hätte die verbaute KMC Probleme mit den 10x hinten, ist nur eine Vermutung. 
Ein Fakt ist das die Kette nicht funktioniert. 
Ist natürlich nur eine Kette, wenn man allerdings noch 30 km zu fahren hat und ziemlich in der Pampa ist......
Werde morgen Canyon damit konfrontieren.


----------



## rebirth (29. Mai 2012)

ich hab meine auch nach kurzer zeit schon abgerissen. denk die taugen net viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbie (29. Mai 2012)

Oh dann freu ich mich jetzt schon... schau ich mal dass ich immer ne ersatzkette dabei hab... was für eine habt ihr denn als alternative?


----------



## rebirth (29. Mai 2012)

hab mir eine von sram gekauft. die sind so schön verpackt


----------



## Schibbie (29. Mai 2012)

114 Glieder? So eine hätte ich zufällig hier


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Mai 2012)

Du musst die Kette dann eh kÃ¼rzen, wie lang die neue ist, ist ja erst mal wurst. Sie muss nur zum jeweiligen System bzw. 9 oder 10-fach passen. Die 10-fach Ketten sind etwas schmaler. Am besten du legt dir noch fÃ¼r 2-3 â¬ ein Kettenschloss zu, das erspart einiges an Frust.


----------



## wholeStepDown (29. Mai 2012)

hach ja, kurz und knackig:

Strive 7 oder 8?

Budget würde! auch für ein 8er reichen, aber ob der Mehrwert den Aufpreis wert ist bzw. welche kleineren Modifikationen beom 7er gleich zu Beginn Sinn machen würden?

Was mich auch noch etwas verunsichert ist die Geschichte mit der Gabel: Wenn ich die Fox erst mal drin lasse und teste, habe ich (im schlechtesten Fall eben) eine gebrauchte Fox zu verkaufen, um beispielsweise auf die Lyrik umzusteigen.
Sicherlich ist das iwo auch Geschmackssache mit der Gabel, aber kann mir hier einer einen Tipp geben?


----------



## valmal86 (29. Mai 2012)

Hi,

mein strive sollte nächste woche kommen und bevor ich es in händen halte hab ich gleich mal eine frage. wie klemmt ihr das teil in den montageständer? die reverb zu klemmen ist ja nicht ideal oder? und immer ne andere stütze reingeben, darauf hab ich echt keinen bock.

thx


----------



## swoosh999 (29. Mai 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> wie klemmt ihr das teil in den montageständer?



oberrohr...
wenn du einen fahrradträger am auto hast bleibt dir eh meistens keine andere wahl.


----------



## swoosh999 (29. Mai 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist das iwo auch Geschmackssache mit der Gabel, aber kann mir hier einer einen Tipp geben?



selbes schema wie bei dir:
habe die 36er ein halbes jahr gefahren und dann gegen ne lyrik coil getauscht.
der "hundi" war´s wert


----------



## hasardeur (29. Mai 2012)

gelöscht - hat hier nix zu suchen


----------



## MaXXimus (29. Mai 2012)

Windwalker schrieb:


> Hallo Strive-Fans!
> 
> Habe letzte Woche mein neues Strive ES 8.0 erhalten. .... Nachdem ich im Dezember bestellt habe ;o)
> 
> ...




sowas hatte ich noch NIE! ES 8.0

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (29. Mai 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> hach ja, kurz und knackig:
> 
> Strive 7 oder 8?
> 
> ...



So wie ich das sehe kann man bei der Talas vom 7er Strive keine Lowspeed Druckstufe einstellen, beim 8er aber schon. Für mich wäre der Punkt schon ausschlaggebend. Mit dieser Einstellung lässt sich nämlich das Absacken bzw. durchrauschen der Gabel an steilen Stufen mehr oder weniger in den Griff kriegen. 
Ansonsten wird zwischen den beiden Varianten etwas an der Gewichtsschraube gedreht. Etwas XT anstatt SLX, die Bremse ist im 8er auch etwas leichter und bietet eine werkzeuglose Griffweiteneinstellung. Also die Unterschiede sind ansonsten gering. Wenn du in Zukunft auch technische Dinge fahren willst und die Talas dabei behalten willst würde ich das 8er nehmen. Du kannst auch das 7er nehmen und später eine andere Gabel einbauen (zb gebrauchte Lyrik oder Van).


----------



## Schibbie (29. Mai 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein strive sollte nächste woche kommen und bevor ich es in händen halte hab ich gleich mal eine frage. wie klemmt ihr das teil in den montageständer? die reverb zu klemmen ist ja nicht ideal oder? und immer ne andere stütze reingeben, darauf hab ich echt keinen bock.
> 
> thx





Ich versenk die Reverb komplett und zieh die dann so weit raus bis der strich kommt und klemm die dann ein. und dann befestig ich das ganz normal. bisher noch nichts passiert und in der anleitung stehts auch so drin, dass es geht.

grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Mai 2012)

Windwalker schrieb:


> Hattet ihr auch das Problem mit Kettenklemmern beim Strive? Ein Serienproblem? Habe den Chainguide jetzt demontiert, werde es mal ohne diesen versuchen ...


Ja, ist mehr oder weniger ein Serienproblem, ist bei Torque/Nerve genau so. Das liegt an der Form der Kettenstrebe in Tretlagernähe und hat nichts mit dem Chainguide zu tun! Hatte mein strivender Kollege am Sonntag auch, zum Glück noch so "glimpflich", dass es ohne Demontage von Kurbel/Kettenblatt wieder zu beheben war (den Fall hatten wir auch schon)


----------



## wholeStepDown (29. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir jetzt das 8.0 in L bestellt- ich wollt einfach nich schon wieder das "kleinste" der Serie haben.... .
Nee, im ernst: die Gabel (vllt taugt mir die Factory Fox ja), komplette XT Ausstattung, "bessere" Laufräder, Kurbeln usw., Brensen... ich denke (hoffe vielmehr), dass das alles den Aufpreis wert ist. Und wenn ich mit der Gabel dennoch nicht zurecht kommt, lässt sich die wahrscheinlich einfacher vertickern als die Talas dez 7.0ers (aber das ist reine Spekulation). 
Jetzt bin ich erst ma gespannt, ob der Liefertermin (KW26) auch nur annährend realistisch ist.


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. Mai 2012)

ich war am Anfang auch etwas skeptisch was die Talas angeht, da man viel negatives liest. Ich habe bis jetzt mit meinem ES 7 ca. 140km gefahren und bin eigentlich im positiven Sinne von der Talas überrascht. Finde echt das sie ein super Ansprechverhalten hat. Wollte sie auch erst gegen ne Lyrik tauschen aber bis jetzt finde ich keinen Grund dies zu machen.


----------



## wasserstop (29. Mai 2012)

Funktioniert eine sramm kasette mit nem xt schaltwerk?


----------



## obmiT (29. Mai 2012)

Nochmal ein kleiner Bericht von meinem Strive ES 9.0 2011.
Mittlerweile hab ich es jetzt länger gefahren als drauf gewartet. 
Was ich nach dem erhalt seit letztes Jahr machen musste:
Kette ein Kettenglied kürzen. Öl in die Fox Federrungen. Bremse richtig entlüftet,  Klebebandtönnchen an die Reverb Leitung, dass sie sich nicht verhackt. Mud Claw an die Hammerschmitt. Erste Kette gewechselt. 3 Satz Reifen haben ihr halbes Leben hinter sich. (Fat Albert für Tour, Graina für  Winter, Ardent/Highroller für Park)

Durchschläge am Dämpfer kein Problem mehr. Die Beine und der Dämpfer arbeiten mittlerweile gut zusammen. Durchschläge gibts nur wenn was schief läuft bei der Landung.

Knaxen gabs auch hin und wieder. Meist aber Pedale, Sattel,  Sattelklemmung oder Gelenke . Fetten und war weg.

Nadellager wie neu. Reverb hat Spiel bekommen. Beim Fahren aber nicht bemerkbar.

Mein Schutz aus Carbongummiklebefolie am Oberrohr hat Macken durch die Bremsgriffe gut verhindert.

Schrauben sollte man aber regelmäßig Prüfen. Die Schraube am SAC Monitor lockert sich bei mir öfters.


----------



## rebirth (29. Mai 2012)

Wie hast die mudclaw hinbekommen? Ich hatte mal eine hier und für zu eng befunden.


----------



## obmiT (29. Mai 2012)

Alles was zu viel ist weg feilen und hab glaub mindestens eine andere Schraube genommen.
Hab ich hier bei Post *3754* abgekuckt.
Und zum hin schrauben Luft aus dem Dämpfer raus lassen dass die Schwinge weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (29. Mai 2012)

obmit, dein avatarbild kommt mir iwie bekannt vor... du warst früher unter nem anderen nick unterwegs? Sorry for OT....


----------



## Schibbie (29. Mai 2012)

Hab auch rumgefeilt, aber bei mir hängt die mudclaw so schräg, dass die oft mitschleift, das wird dann nervig... ich bin auf jeden fall auf ne 2te schraube angewiesen sonst fliegt die wieder raus (ES9.0 2012)


----------



## karsten13 (30. Mai 2012)

Die Mudclaw-Nachrüstung hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Kein Laubfressen mehr und im Winter hat sich ohne das Ding so viel Eis rechts und links vom Kettenblatt komprimiert, dass irgendwann die Kette übers Kettenblatt gerutscht ist.

Habe die mit nur 1 Schraube und Sekundenkleber festgemacht, hält schon ewig und es schleift auch nix ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Schibbie (30. Mai 2012)

Sekundenkleber is ne Idee, danke für den Tipp, schau ich mal ob das geht... weil HS abnehmen und dann montieren geht ja nicht da die MudClaw ja auf beiden Seiten des Kettenblattes liegt und man das ja mit abnimmt


----------



## airfloh46 (30. Mai 2012)

Die Mudclaw ist eine gute Investition habsch bei mir auch noch nachgerüstet. 
Allerdings hab ich sie ordentlich festgemacht. Habe sie mit der letzten passenden Schraube angeschraubt das Bike dafür natürlich auf den Kopf
gestellt geht einfacher und dann vosichtig mit dem Akku im zweiten vorgesehenen Loch in der Mudclaw ein neues Loch in die Grundplatte der HS gebohrt.
Das vorhandene Loch in der Mudclaw dient super als Führung zum Bohren. Danach Mudclaw wieder abschrauben und Gewinde M3 reinschneiden.
Beim erneuten anbauen dann einen Klecks Schraubensicherung auf die Schrauben und das Ding ist Bombenfest. 
Hab jetz auch noch auf das 22 Kettenblatt umgerüstet da schleift sie ein bißchen aber das schleift sich ein


----------



## swoosh999 (30. Mai 2012)

bin grad unterwegs und brauch schnelle hilfe 
hat die reverb in strive 30,9 oder 31,6 mm?

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (30. Mai 2012)

30,9


----------



## swoosh999 (30. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> 30,9



sure?


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. Mai 2012)

hab eben nachgesehen


----------



## swoosh999 (30. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> hab eben nachgesehen



super, danke !!


----------



## ChrizZZz (30. Mai 2012)

Wenn du die Canyon Sattelklemme fährst, steht es da auch nochmal drauf 
Aber generell haben die 30,9mm!


----------



## Tommelly (30. Mai 2012)

Kann mir jemand nachschauen wie die Verfügbarkeit des ESX 9.0 SL ist? Das kann ich aus der Schweiz nicht mehr sehen... :-/


----------



## wholeStepDown (30. Mai 2012)

grüezi...

S	CW 24*
M	CW 25*
L	CW 25*


----------



## Tommelly (30. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank. Das ist ja schon bald... *lechtz* 
Was denkt ihr, 2013 abwarten (scheint gute Produkte zu geben wie 34er Fox, 150 mm Reverb) oder jetzt zuschlagen?

Hat das Strive 2012 bekannte, nicht behobene Mängel?


----------



## wholeStepDown (30. Mai 2012)

keine ahnung.. ich hab das 8.0er Strive gestern bestellt; "eigentlich" war erst nächstes Jahr n neues Rad geplant, aber ich bin gerade liquide und hab bock drauf. 
Vielleicht! ist das 2013er Strive "besser", aber sowohl die momentane Fox wie auch die Reverb sind nicht festgeschweißt- ich fahr das Teil erst mal und schau dann, ob ich die nächsten Monate was verändern will.

Ich hab als Termin KW 26- wenn das hinhaut, bin ich zufrieden. Wenn bei dir 24/25 realistisch ist, dann hast du wahrscheinlich dein Bike schneller als 90% hier. Wenn du im Herbst/Winter ein 2013er bestellst, fängt die richtig fiese Warterei an... und zumindest ich hasse warten...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (30. Mai 2012)

Richtig so. Wie schonmal gesagt, man kann auch ewig warten sich z.b. einen neuen PC zu kaufen. Egal wann man es tut, 2 Monate später gilt der technische Stand schon wieder als alt. Is halt so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommelly (30. Mai 2012)

Stimmt schon. Und ob die Teile dann 2013 wirklich an meinem Wunsch-Rad dran sind ist eine andere Frage... Tendenz KAUFEN.


----------



## sirios (30. Mai 2012)

Was will man denn mit ner 34er Fox am Enduro? Gewicht sparen? Ist eher was für den all Mountain Einsatz. Am Strive macht die Lyrik oder die 36er durchaus Sinn. Hab ich bei der singletrail Orgie in Hochspeyer am Wochenende wieder gemerkt !


----------



## Tommelly (30. Mai 2012)

Ja klar möchte ich Gewicht einsparen wo es Sinn macht  Sonst könnte ich mich für das 7.0 interessieren... Wenn's leichter geht mit den selben Eigenschaften, wieso nicht?


----------



## Schibbie (30. Mai 2012)

Ach ich komm grad von ner tour mit nem xc und nem mr zurück. die mussten an steilen anstiegen zwar auf mich warten, aber es geht immer noch und so anstrengend ist das auch nicht. leider hat iwas mein schaltwerk erwischt, jetzt schaltet es nicht mehr sauber  am besten einschicken oder?


----------



## xTr3Me (30. Mai 2012)

36er Fox macht schon Sinn, die steifste Gabel ist das auch nicht gerade, wenn auch gefühlt drei mal so steif wie eine 32er... 

@Schibbie
Einschicken wegen schaltproblemen?


----------



## sirios (30. Mai 2012)

Jo so ne 32er Gabel verwindet sich so schön beim Bremsen wenn man etwas mehr auf die Wage bringt, hehe


----------



## Schibbie (30. Mai 2012)

@xTr3Me: Haja, da war doch letztens einer, der doch tatsächlich sein am wegen nem gebrochenen schaltauge einschicken wollte und das auf garantie getauscht haben wollte. der war auch sehr erbost darüber, dass es kaputt gegangen sei. und er meinte er könne es sich leisten das rad wegen jedem bisschen zum händler / in die werkstatt zu geben


----------



## xTr3Me (31. Mai 2012)

Naja wers mag. An der Stelle von Canyon würde ich das machen, der hats dann nämlich zum letzten mal eingeschickt wenn er mitten in der Saison bei bestem Wetter 8 Wochen auf sein Rad wartet. Für mich wäre das ein Alptraumszenario  - Rahmenbruch mitten im August, dann ist die Saison rum bis man Ersatz kriegt.


----------



## DiHo (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo
Ist ja so ruhig hier.....
Gibts eigentlich noch Probleme mit den 2011 Modellen?
Habe meins letztes Jahr im Oktober gekauft und bis jetzt überhaupt keine Probleme.
Das Rock Shox Fahrwerk funktioniert prima, kein Knacken , Knartzen in den Gelenken . Fahre so um die 80 bis 100 Km die Woche.
Wie siehts den bei euch aus?

Grüße aus dem Pfälzerwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H1llnippler (6. Juni 2012)

seas

kein wunder der fred ist ja auch schon bei seite 201, der Übersicht hätte es nicht geschadet einen neuen zu Starten -> strive 12

mein ES9 11 hat noch keinerlei technischer macken nur optisch  trotz aller unken rufen der Canyon hater


----------



## Zhen (7. Juni 2012)

Servus zusammen!

An meinem 7er Striver (2011) hat nun auch das Knacken begonnen. Ich konnte es auf das Hauplager des Hinterbaus eingrenzen. Habe die Schrauben gelöst und wieder angezogen (Drehmoment nach Gefühl, da ich leider keinen Drehmomentschlüssel habe). Danach war das Knacken für eine Tour weg, bei der nächsten aber wieder da. Erneutes Lösen und Festschrauben führt zu der gleichen Situation . 
Hat jemand einen Tip für mich , was man hier machen könnte? Ist das Lager beschädigt, oder hat das nur was mit der Verschraubung zu tun?
Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt.

Besten Dank,
Bastian


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Juni 2012)

Das liegt am zu großen Spiel des Nadellagers.. lass mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer und bau ihn oben aus, dann teste ob die Aufnahme unten Spiel hat. Falls das der Fall ist dann hilft nur ein Austausch des Nadellagers. Wurde bei mir gemacht.. nach kurzer Zeit ging das Knacken wieder los. Da hat mich der Service nicht wirklich überzeugt.. zudem da mir gesagt wurde, nach dem Austausch des Lagers würde es nie mehr Probleme geben.


----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2012)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand versuch anständige (nadel)lager zu verbauen?


----------



## Jibbytom (7. Juni 2012)

Hab mich jetzt durch zig seiten des threats durchgelesen aber noch immer keine antwort auf das Thema Hinterbau 2012 bekommen!

Wie ist der neue rp2? Rauscht man noch immer durch den Fw, gibts eine progression am ende??? Oder ist alles beim alten?


----------



## sirios (7. Juni 2012)

Alles wie gehabt. Im direkten Vergleich zwischen meinem 7er und dem neuen 7er hab ich was den Hinterbau angeht keinen Unterschied festgestellt. Ist also gleich gut oder schlecht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Also bei mir kam nur ein knacken vom Sattel.
Manchmal auch die Pedale im Wiegetritt.
Wenns vom Lager kommt würde ich das erneuern.
Das müßt doch auch mit Gewindestangen und Schraubstock gehen, oder?

Der Monarch Dämpfer hat nach dem Tunning mit den Gummiringen mehr Reserven bei gleichem Druck. Und die Lyrik ist auch das beste was man mit 160mm bekommen kann. Mein Kollege hat sich das 2012 Strive gekauft da werde ich ja bald den direkten Vergleich haben.

Grüße


----------



## wholeStepDown (8. Juni 2012)

du sprichst (noch) von der 2-step u-turn lyrik, oder? Ist es mittlerweile empfehlenswerter, sich gleich eine DPA zu holen?


----------



## rebirth (8. Juni 2012)

tach. weiß jemand welcher X0 umwerfer am Strive (9.0) verbaut ist? S1, S3, High - Low.. blick da nicht durch *hust* 
22/36/Bash sollte doch problemlos laufen, oder?

grüße


----------



## DiHo (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Ja, das 2 step funktioniert bei mir ohne Probleme und ist dann eine feine Sache.
DAP ist zwar problemloser (wie man so hört) aber senkt nicht so weit ab.

Wenn 2 Step nicht mehr funktioniert müßte das doch eigentlich nur ein Dichtungsproblem sein und die O-Ringe kosten nicht viel.
Oder ich mach mir gleich U-turn Feder rein, das Nachrüsten kostet so um die 80 Euro.  (Wenn Garantie abgelaufen)

Zum knackenden Hinterbau noch eine Bemerkung, vielleicht hilfts ja die Achse aus dem Rillenkugellager zu ziehen und richtig viel Fett drauf zu machen, und dann um ne viertel Umdrehung versetzt wieder einzubauen.

Grüße


----------



## sirios (8. Juni 2012)

Fahr mal ne Lyrik mit DPA Kolben und Du wirst keinen Bock mehr auf die 2-Step haben. Das ist ne ganz andere Liga was das Ansprechverhalten angeht . Ich kann den Umbau nur empfehlen, weg mit 2-Step !


----------



## swoosh999 (8. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> tach. weiß jemand welcher X0 umwerfer am Strive (9.0) verbaut ist? S1, S3, High - Low.. blick da nicht durch *hust*
> 22/36/Bash sollte doch problemlos laufen, oder?
> 
> grüße



läuft !
s3 low direct mount bottom pull.

allerdings nur mit spezieller platte von canyon:
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=18&supportcenter_articles_id=244&page=3


----------



## DiHo (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Ja da hätte ich auch gerne mal den direkten Vergleich
Ich glaube da wird bei Garantiefällen auch gar nicht mehr das 2 Step verbaut sondern gleich DAP rein gemacht
Aber da werde ich mir dann doch ne U-Turnfeder reinmachen wenn das 2 Step nach der Garantiezeit kaputt geht.
Aber solange es funktioniert lass ichs drin.
Wenns ruppig wird dann ist die Gabel auch mit 2 Step Spitze

Geht ja noch bis Oktober mit der Garantie (war doch 1 Jahr oder?)

Grüße


----------



## M4ZE (8. Juni 2012)

Huhu, hab heut auch das Tuning Kit für den Monarch Dämpfer reingetan. 

Nun hab ich eine Frage, wie stark soll man die Schraube oben am Dämpfer anziehen?  da steht ja nichts dran und bevor ich was kaputt mache, frage ich lieber gleich hier  

Ach und irgendwie knackt bei mir immer ein bisschen was im Rahmen, so wie wenn ne kleine Spannung drin ist. Liegt das dann wohl daran, dass irgendwo eine Schraube am Dämpfer den flaschen Nm hat oder?? Also das knacken is beim einfedern 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## DiHo (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Ich hab die Schraube mit Schraubensicherung Kleber und dann mit 5-6 Nm angezogen hat bis jetzt gehalten.
Das Knacken kann von allen möglichen Stellen kommen:
Sattel (ein bissel Fett oder WD 40 auf die Verbindungsstelle vom Gestell und Plastikschale des Sattels geben)
Zugleitungen die sich in der unteren Aufnahme bewegen 
Pedale (auch die Verschraubung und die Unterlagscheibe leicht Fetten)
Tretlager (hilft auch nur Fetten)
Steckachse am Hinterrad.
Und natürlich die Lager am Hinterbau, das wären so meine Ideeen.
Muß man halt eingrenzen wo das herkommt. Meistens ist es ja harmloser Natur.

Grüße


----------



## Radonpiranha (9. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

Ich melde mich mal nochmal 
Also ich habe schon länger diese Fox Volume Spacer für den RP23.
Bei mir ist jetzt der größte verbaut und ich finde das Strive lässt sich so eindeutig besser fahren mehr Proggresion die es ohne die Dinger nicht hat
also > Kauftipp aber einfach nur überteuert von Fox naja passt aber perfekt da rein und Float Fluid (das hält den preis schön hoch) ist auch noch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (9. Juni 2012)

verkaufst den mittleren? *g


----------



## Radonpiranha (9. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> verkaufst den mittleren? *g



ja, liegt sonst eh nur rum 
Schick mir halt mal nen Preisvorschlag


----------



## rebirth (9. Juni 2012)

ich habe heute mal mit canyon getellt und eine, vielleicht interessante, info bekommen. 
Bei einem umbau von HS auf Konventionell soll ich eine 3x Kurbel nehmen und das große Blatt ersetzen. 
Bei reinen 2x Kurbeln stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht, die Kettenblätter stehen enger zusammen und es kann zu klemmern kommen.


----------



## bloodyludy (9. Juni 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Sattel (ein bissel Fett oder WD 40 auf die Verbindungsstelle vom Gestell und Plastikschale des Sattels geben)



Hilft nicht (dauerhaft).

Mein Tip:
Den völlig unpassenden Gewichtsfetisch-Sattel SL einfach raushauen und nen anständigen Enduro-/AM-Sattel montieren.

Der SL hielt bei mir nicht mal eine Saison.


----------



## M4ZE (9. Juni 2012)

Super danke !!!!  Werde das alles gleich mal nachschauen  

Meine Sattelstütze muss ich eh irgendwann austauschen... die ist schon mehr silbern ( weiß ) von den ganzen Kratzern die meine Klemme gemacht hat...   die musss ich dann auch noch entgraten 

Grüße



DiHo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hab die Schraube mit Schraubensicherung Kleber und dann mit 5-6 Nm angezogen hat bis jetzt gehalten.
> Das Knacken kann von allen möglichen Stellen kommen:
> ...


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Juni 2012)

Heute Ottweiler Flowtrail:


----------



## H1llnippler (10. Juni 2012)

sorry jungs für Strive völlig overdressed


----------



## sirios (10. Juni 2012)

Lieber etwas overdressed mit Fullface auf dem Flowtrail unterwegs als bei nem Sturz mit nem XC Helm "underdressed" mit dem Kinn zu bremsen . Irgendwie waren da nur Leute im "overdressed" Modus . Irgendein weiser Mensch hier meinte auch mal: "Ob man XC, Enduro, Freeride oder Downhill fährt definiert sich mehr über die Fahrweise/Strecke als über das Fahrzeug."

Aber danke für den Hinweis


----------



## stromb6 (10. Juni 2012)

da die Jungs ja keinen Höhenmeter Rekord im Bergauftreten brechen wollten finde ich sie nicht overdressed.
Aus zehn Jahren Motocross Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, ohne Schützer zu fahren ist nicht cool sonder hirnrissig. Und diese schwachsinnigen Ausreden wie das schränkt meine Bewegungsfreiheit ein sind ebenso Schwachsinn.
außerdem passen die Jungs farblich perfekt zu den Bikes. Daumen hoch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (10. Juni 2012)

Im Falle eines "falles" lieber mehr als zu wenig

Gestern nach Tour Knarzen im Rahmen......
Dachte erst es kommt vom Rahmen lager der 270° Box (hörte sich danach an).
War aber dann nur die vordere Steckachse and der Lyrik. Habe die gelöst eingestellt und wieder fest gemacht und das Knarzen war weg.
(auch die rechte Seite mit dem Klemmhebel muß mit einem Imbus Schlüssel eingestellt werden)
Hilft vielleicht auch anderen bevor man da an die Lager geht.......

Grüße


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Juni 2012)

Gutes Stichwort von DiHo, wie vielleicht ein paar wissen war bei mir die Lagerung in der 270° bereits defekt und wurde von Canyon repariert. Mitte März war mein Radl wieder da und Alles war wunderbar. Circa 1.5 Monate später bemerkte ich zum ersten mal wieder ein Knarzen ...Damals dachte ich erst es kam von einer nicht ausreichend fest angezogenen X-12 Achse - wie ich heute aber feststellen musste ist es wieder das Nadellager in der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. Habe den Dämpfer oben wieder ausgebaut und konnte ihn in einem Bereich von etwa 5mm hin und her bewegen, die Aufnahme hat also wie beim letzten mal wieder ein deutliches Spiel und das Knarzen kommt mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit daher. 

Ich muss sagen meine Stimmung ist im Moment stark gedämpft.


----------



## rebirth (10. Juni 2012)

Ich würde an deiner stelle versuchen ein besseres lager zu bekommen.


----------



## Radonpiranha (10. Juni 2012)

Könnte man da eigentlich ein Gleitlager einbauen ? bzw. gibts welche die auf diesen bolzen passen?


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner stelle versuchen ein besseres lager zu bekommen.



Mir wurde ja ein selektiertes, passendes Lager versprochen, mit dem dann angeblich nie mehr Probleme auftreten. "Nie mehr" hat aber nur 1,5 Monate gehalten. Ich werde Canyon am Montag mal damit konfrontieren. Ich selbst werde mit Sicherheit kein Lager austauschen, hinterher bin ich schuld, dass die Aufnahme oder irgendwelche andere Teile an der Kiste kaputt gehen.


----------



## rebirth (10. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte das teil noch nie ausgebaut, deshalb auch nur halbwissen von mir, aber ich denk mal nicht das gerade canyon das rad neu erfunden hat. Ich denke mal das es passende ausweichlager gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (10. Juni 2012)

Habe bei mir mal nachgesehen und gemessen.
Also die lichte Breite bei der unteren Dämperaufnahme ist 20mm
dann sind da links und rechts noch zwei schwarze Scheiben mit 4mm und der Dämpfer selbst hat 12mm.
Die 5mm seitliches Spiel sind daher sehr seltsam
Oder meist du durch seitliches Kippen (was nicht sein dürfte) den Bewegungsspielraum an der oberen Dämperaufnahme?
Wenn da kein seitliches Kippen ist fehlen vielleicht nur die zwei schwarzen Scheiben.
Oder die untere Dämperaufnahme wurde beim zusammen Bau auseinander gedrückt. (wäre vielleicht auch eine möglichkeit). Die Achse geht da ziemlich stramm rein und raus.  
Grüße


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Juni 2012)

> Oder meist du durch seitliches Kippen (was nicht sein dürfte) den Bewegungsspielraum an der oberen Dämperaufnahme?



jo genau das mein ich  - ich baue den dämpfer oben aus und dann kann ich ihn nach links und rechts bewegen weil das untere nadellager ein zu großes spiel hat. dadurch entsteht auch das knacken


----------



## DiHo (10. Juni 2012)

Wenns ein 7.0 Strive 2011 ist dann mal die Vorderachse bei der Lyrik Prüfen da muß muß man wirklich sehr genau hinhöhren wo das knarzen herkommt, und wenn die rechte Seite ( mit dem Hebel ) nicht richtig eingestellt ist dann kommt das knarzen immer mal wieder.


----------



## DiHo (10. Juni 2012)

da bin ich mit meiner Weissheit am Ende
Bin gespannt was Canyon sagt......


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Juni 2012)

Ist ein 2011er aber custom mit ner Van. Canyon wird sagen einschicken in 3 Monaten hast dein Radl schon zurück


----------



## DiHo (10. Juni 2012)

kann man so ein Lager und Werkzeug bei Canyon kaufen?
Würde doch schneller gehen oder?
Fragen kostet ja nix...


----------



## DiHo (10. Juni 2012)

oder fahren bis zum Winter das Knacken nervt zwar aber was soll da noch mehr kaput gehen?


----------



## Talon (10. Juni 2012)

Also habs gleiche rad und muss sagen des spiel hängt zum Teil von den Dämpferaugen ab. Hatte nen Vivid im Strive da ging die Achse extrem schwer durchs Lager, demnach konnte man den Dämpfer auch net bewegen. Nun hab ich nen RP 23 drin und schlackert wie Kuhschwanz knackt aber net. Immer gut fetten das Nadellager und das wars.
Gruss Kevin


----------



## Radonpiranha (10. Juni 2012)

Ich meine ich hätte mal gelesen das man Nadellager auf keinen fall Schmieren sollte !?


----------



## Talon (10. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin stört es mich net wenns mal das zeitliche segnet. Dann wird a billiges in der gleichen Abmessung kauft und gut ist. 
Im Geschäft fette ich die Nadellager meiner  Husquarna Motorsägen auch und da war noch nie was. Also lass ich mich überraschen.

Gruss Kevin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasserstop (11. Juni 2012)

Endilch das Warten hat ein ende dachte ich hab heut morgen mein Strive bekommen, doch leider beim auspacknen einen Riss im Laufrad festgestellt, muß wohl zurück.


----------



## ChrizZZz (11. Juni 2012)

:O das ist aber komisch.. du meinst aber nicht den Übergang der Schweiss/Pressnaht?

Würde ich nur das Laufrad zurückschicken.


----------



## wasserstop (11. Juni 2012)

Ne ist nicht die Pressnaht ist ein Längsriss neben dem Speichennippel


----------



## buergi_m (12. Juni 2012)

Sende die Felge direkt zu DT Swiss. Wenn du aus Deutschland bist, an folgende Adresse:


DT Swiss 
 Customer Support Germany 
 Hegnerweg 17 
 D - 71101 Schönaich 
 phone: +49 7031 410 18 56 
 fax: +49 7031 410 18 57 
 e-mail: [email protected] 

Wird defintiv schneller bearbeitet. DT Swiss ist sehr kulant. Rechnungskopie nicht vergessen beizulegen.


----------



## valmal86 (13. Juni 2012)

Meins ist da, ESX 9.0 SL M. Daher jetz mal die Frage was ihr alle für ein setup auf euren 2012ern fahrt bei welchem gewicht.


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch! Bilder müssen noch her.  Fahrfertig etwa 78kg. hinten ca 210- 220psi und vorne um die 55.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Juni 2012)

Hinten exakt 200psi, vorne Coil  - bei 81kg. Mit 4 Kilo Rucksack dürften es ein klein wenig mehr sein.


----------



## swoosh999 (13. Juni 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Meins ist da, ESX 9.0 SL M. Daher jetz mal die Frage was ihr alle für ein setup auf euren 2012ern fahrt bei welchem gewicht.



macht zwar wenig sinn, da es sehr mit den persönlichen vorlieben und einsatzbereich abhängig ist, aber wenn es dich glücklich macht 

lyrik coil, blaue feder, 30% sag, zugstufe 8 von 30, lowspeed 3 von 16, highspeed 2 von 12 (park: 8-10)

rp23, 180psi, 30% sag, zugstufe 3 von 6

fahrfertig um die 90kg


----------



## valmal86 (13. Juni 2012)

das stimmt, mit anderen komponenten machts für mich wenig sinn, aber vielleicht bringts wem anderen was 

thx lizard... hab mich mit fahrfertigen 90 kilo auf 210 hinten und 70 vorne gepumpt. Ist dein Fahrstil eher aggressiv, also mit drops sprüngen usw. oder eher flowig?

Fotos folgen sobalds mit mir am hometrail ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (13. Juni 2012)

Und eigentlich hab ich gleich noch ne frage. Knallt ihr die Syntace Steckachse mit den erlaubten 20 Nm an? das bekommt man mit dem multitool auf tour kaum auf denk ich...


----------



## swoosh999 (13. Juni 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Und eigentlich hab ich gleich noch ne frage. Knallt ihr die Syntace Steckachse mit den erlaubten 20 Nm an? das bekommt man mit dem multitool auf tour kaum auf denk ich...



10-20 nm steht drauf, ich hab mittelmaß 15 nm


----------



## Schibbie (13. Juni 2012)

hab auch iwas über 10... reicht vollkommen, aber teste sowieso die meisten schrauben nach jeder fahrt auf sitz


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Juni 2012)

Bei mir hat sich die X-12 Achse schon mehrfach während der Fahrt gelöst obwohl ich die Achse mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel auf 15nm angezogen habe... Seitdem 20nm.


----------



## Schibbie (13. Juni 2012)

wohl deswegen 10-20 Nm nehm ich mal an. gibt wohl toleranzen die auszugleichen sind


----------



## valmal86 (13. Juni 2012)

also erste runde am hometrail:
syntace mit 18 Nm hält 
210 psi im Dämpfer zu wenig 
70 psi in der Gabel zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (14. Juni 2012)

Irgendwie werden meine Fragen nicht weniger 

Ist das bei allen anderen auch so, dass der RP 23 ganz zu beginn des Federweges ein zischendes Geräusch macht und wenn dann die ersten 5 mm überwunden sind leise seine arbeit verichtet? 

Und irgendwer hat ja hier bei einem 2011er Strive glaube ich nen dhx 5 air eingebaut. Hat das beim 2012er auch schon jemand versucht?


----------



## swoosh999 (14. Juni 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Irgendwie werden meine Fragen nicht weniger
> 
> Ist das bei allen anderen auch so, dass der RP 23 ganz zu beginn des Federweges ein zischendes Geräusch macht und wenn dann die ersten 5 mm überwunden sind leise seine arbeit verichtet?
> 
> Und irgendwer hat ja hier bei einem 2011er Strive glaube ich nen dhx 5 air eingebaut. Hat das beim 2012er auch schon jemand versucht?



das schmatzen des dämpfers in normal


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Juni 2012)

Jo meiner schmatzt auch gerne mal, kriegt eben nur leckere Trails vorgesetzt 

Komischerweise hat das der 2010er vom NerveAM nie gemacht.


----------



## FlyingLizard (14. Juni 2012)

Das zischen ist normal, hab das bei meinem RP2 auch. 

Ja Sirios mein alter Freund und Kupferstecher hat den in seinem Strive verbaut.  Soweit ich weiss sind die 2011er under 2012 von der Geometrie gleich, also müsste er eigentlich auch passen. Würde aber vorher mal kurz bei Canyon anrufen. Die können dir das dann zu 100% sagen.


----------



## valmal86 (14. Juni 2012)

zum dhx 5, noch hab ichs eh nicht vor... hab mich nur gefragt obs gehen würde.

das mit dem schmatzen weil die trails geil sind könnte natürlich stimmen  hab mich nur gewundert, weil bei meinem damaligen am bike machte das der dämpfer auch nicht. Aber wird schon stimmen so


----------



## Radonpiranha (14. Juni 2012)

Das schmatzen ist beim RP23 immer, wenn der in der Luftkammer gut geschmiert ist, der zieht das Float Fluid durch so ein kleines loch und dann macht der halt das Geräusch 
hab meine x12 auch auf 15nm


----------



## valmal86 (14. Juni 2012)

mann mann mann bin ich gerade angepisst... heute sind meine flats gekommen, kurz mal in den park (so einer mit wiese und bäumen und brunnen) ein paar stufen runter gefahren und zack is der hydraulikschlauch der reverb direkt beim pop loc hebel abgerissen!  werd jetz mal ein bisschen telefonieren und fragen was das sein kann...


----------



## DiHo (14. Juni 2012)

Leitung einfach mit Teppichbodenmesser gerade abschneiden  wieder auf stecken und entlüften. Gibt auch ein Video auf Rock Shox HP

Aber erst mal schaunen ob die Leitung neu verlegt werden muß denn die halter unter dem Rahmenrohr klemmen die Leitung und geben nicht nach wenns eng wird.
Grüße


----------



## valmal86 (14. Juni 2012)

is schon klar wies geht  aber ärgert halt td und draufstecken geht so leicht nicht, weil der zapfen abgebrochen ist  entlüftungskit ist aber bestellt und eine neue Leitung auch.


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Juni 2012)

Gibt es jetzt eigentlich immer noch die Probleme mit dem Hinterbau wie bei den 2011 Modellen? Hab den Thread leider schon länger nicht mehr verfolgt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. Juni 2012)

Bisher nicht


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Juni 2012)

Sehr gut, dann werde ich mir wohl doch noch eins Bestellen..


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Juni 2012)

Hast immer noch kein Bike?  - mein Strive werd ich bald zur Reparatur schicken und dann den Rahmen verkaufen.


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Juni 2012)

Ne leider nicht, bin Krankheitsbedingt bis jetzt ausgefallen.
Was holst du dir dann?


----------



## rebirth (15. Juni 2012)

ein LV301


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Juni 2012)

Hab ich gerade auch schon gelesen ^^
Wenn es nur nicht so teuer wäre


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. Juni 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Sehr gut, dann werde ich mir wohl doch noch eins Bestellen..




JAAA! Tu es!!!!!!!


----------



## derlaz (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
mein Strive ES 8 kam diese Woche pünktlich und vollständig--nur die Farbe (emergency black) hat mich überrascht--ist nämlich nicht wie erwartet rot, sonder das typische Canyon orange und das beisst sich mit dem rot der Naben und Felgen. Kennst jemand das Problem? Auf eine Stellungnahme von Canyon warte ich noch.


----------



## rebirth (16. Juni 2012)

Machst mal ein paar bilder für uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derlaz (16. Juni 2012)

Das Foto ist in meinem Profil hochgeladen--habs auf die schnelle nicht geschafft, das Bild in die Nachricht zu packen. Ich hoffe das geht auch so.


----------



## rebirth (16. Juni 2012)

Bei mir steht "noch keine fotos hochgeladen".


----------



## derlaz (16. Juni 2012)

So--nun sind die beiden Bilder, die ich gestern auch an Canyon geschickt habe in meiner ersten Nachricht angefügt. 
Bin gespannt!


----------



## knuspi (16. Juni 2012)

Wow, sieht mal echt garnicht rot aus. Auf der Homepage sieht das richtig gut aus, auf deinen Bildern passt echt nichts zusammen.


----------



## rebirth (16. Juni 2012)

ich würd über orange felgen nachdenken. sieht bestimmt fett aus *gg


----------



## Trunki (16. Juni 2012)

So, erster Bericht.
Hab jetzt mein Strive Es 7.0 seit 2 Wochen. Beim Aufbau gabs gleich schon mal die erste Kritik von mir. Die Kette war nämlich dermaßen verkackt zwischen kettenblatt und umwerfer verklemmt ,dass man sie nur über eine Kurbeldemontage befreien konnte.  Hatte aber das richtige Werkzeug nicht dabei.   hab dann die kette geöffnet und neu vernietet.

Danke Canyon für den guten Start.
Ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt noch zufrieden, bis auf die Tatsache dass schon zum 3. mal die kette zw. hinterbaustrebe und kettenblatt gerutscht ist und den lack verkratzt hat.
Was kann ich da nur machen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbie (16. Juni 2012)

Junge des rot hab ich ned leiden können, aber das orange find ich cool :-D


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Juni 2012)

Trunki schrieb:


> So, erster Bericht.
> Hab jetzt mein Strive Es 7.0 seit 2 Wochen. Beim Aufbau gabs gleich schon mal die erste Kritik von mir. Die Kette war nämlich dermaßen verkackt zwischen kettenblatt und umwerfer verklemmt ,dass man sie nur über eine Kurbeldemontage befreien konnte.  Hatte aber das richtige Werkzeug nicht dabei.   hab dann die kette geöffnet und neu vernietet.
> 
> Danke Canyon für den guten Start.
> ...



Das was du beschreibst sind doch Kleinigkeiten .
Vermutlich hast du das Schaltwerk falsch eingestellt.
Es gibt zwei Schrauben, die den Weg nach oben und nach unten begrenzen. Erklärt sich von selbst bei genauem hinsehen.


----------



## derlaz (16. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ich würd über orange felgen nachdenken. sieht bestimmt fett aus *gg



Das mach ich dann, wenn sich rausstellt, dass "emergency black" in Wirklichkeit nach "Fanta" aussieht
Bis dahin warte ich ab, was Canyon oder andere ES 8 Fahrer berichten.


----------



## Trunki (16. Juni 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Das was du beschreibst sind doch Kleinigkeiten .
> Vermutlich hast du das Schaltwerk falsch eingestellt.
> Es gibt zwei Schrauben, die den Weg nach oben und nach unten begrenzen. Erklärt sich von selbst bei genauem hinsehen.



Weiss wie man n schaltwerk einstellt. weiss nur nicht was das mit meinen kettenklemmer zu tun hat. bei genauerem hinsehen läuft nämlich alles rund und sauber.  
na ja , ich bleib dran und beobachte das ganze mal noch ne weile.


----------



## rebirth (16. Juni 2012)

von den kettenklemmern wurde hier schon paar mal berichtet.


Kann mir jemand sagen was das sein soll?


----------



## Daseca (16. Juni 2012)

Trunki schrieb:


> Danke Canyon für den guten Start.
> Ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt noch zufrieden



Junge Verkauf am besten dein Bike und such dir ein anderes Hobby!wie kann man so negativ eingestellt sein und über sein NEUES Bike motzen.....unverständlich für mich!


----------



## sirios (16. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> von den kettenklemmern wurde hier schon paar mal berichtet.
> 
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen was das sein soll?



Damit kannst du neue Leitungen durch den Rahmen ziehen


----------



## rebirth (16. Juni 2012)

wat? wie soll das gehen?  Wollts schon wegschmeißen


----------



## sirios (16. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> wat? wie soll das gehen?  Wollts schon wegschmeißen



Noch nie Kabel in nem Haus oder ner Wohnung gezogen ? Entweder du ziehst die neuen Züge mit Hilfe der alten durch oder falls das aus irgendnem Grund nicht geht kannst du die Plastiktüte durchstecken und dann die neuen Züge damit durchziehen


----------



## DiHo (17. Juni 2012)

Diese Hüllen muß man über die alten Züge stülpen und durch den Rahmen schieben, danach die alten Züge raus ziehen und die neuen durch die Hülle schieben. Hülle raus und fertig.......
Im Rahmen selbst sind keine Außenleitungen verlegt nur die Innenzüge laufen da durch.
Ganz schönes gefummel ohne die weißen Hüllen

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (17. Juni 2012)

aahhH! alles klar  Danke dir!


----------



## Trunki (17. Juni 2012)

Daseca schrieb:


> Junge Verkauf am besten dein Bike und such dir ein anderes Hobby!wie kann man so negativ eingestellt sein und über sein NEUES Bike motzen.....unverständlich für mich!



Wenn du  n bissl schlauer wärst hättest du gemerkt, dass ich nicht über mein neues bike motze, sondern über die Kompetenz des Herstellers. Ansonsten wünsch ich Dir auch n schönes Leben.


----------



## Daseca (18. Juni 2012)

ððð


----------



## derlaz (19. Juni 2012)

So, es gibt Neuigkeiten von Canyon bezüglich der orangen Lackierung (siehe Bilder im obigen Post).
Dem Mitarbeiter des Services war es (zu Recht) unangenehm, mir heute folgendes mitzuteilen zu müssen:
Das Produktmarketing von Canyon hat entschieden, dass die falsche Lackierung im Toleranzbereich liegt!!! 
Da die komplett zweite Charge an Strive Rahmen mit der Farbe "Emergency Black" im Werk in Taiwan orange (so richtig schönes "OBI-Baumarkt-orange"  falsch lackiert wurde, gibts auch keine Austauschrahmen mehr für diese Saison, kein Angebot über Anpassung von Felgen (wer das vielleicht möchte), Minderung des Kaufpreises gibts auch nicht. Gar nix gibts. Quasi: Friss oder schick das Rad zurück. Was ich auch machen werde!! 
So gut und schön die Canyon Bikes auch sein mögen--als Kunde sehen die mich nie wieder, denn diese Firmenpolitik ist derart unverschämt, dass mir die Worte fehlen.

Im Anhang noch die Mailkorrespondenz zum selber lesen, stauen, lachen, weinen

_15.06.2012 15:40

Hallo, 
das Rad wurde pünktlich und vollständig geliefert, doch beim Auspacken habe ich mich sehr über die Lackierung des Rahmens gewundert, denn diese ist orange (siehe Bild). Laut Homepage und Katalog entspricht die Lackierung jedoch den Elementen in der Felge nämlich rot. Mit ein Grund für meine Wahl des ES 8 war zudem die Farbe.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,
"derlaz"


18.06.12

Sehr geehrter "derlaz",

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 15. Juni 2012 bezüglich Ihrer Reklamation.

Wir freuen uns das Sie sich für ein Canyon Strive entschieden haben. Die Rahmen kommen fertig lackiert vom Werk, warum bei dieser Serie die Decals Orange anstatt Rot sind, können wir momentan nicht beurteilen, die zuständige Stelle befindet sich noch in der Klärungsphase. Lieder kann ich Ihnen auch kein Angebot machen in dem Wir Ihnen entgegenkommen können. 

Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns wenden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Servicecenter

19.06.12
Sehr geehrter "derlaz",

vielen Dank für das Telefonat von Heute.

Wie telefonisch besprochen muss ich Ihnen leider mitteilen das laut unserer PM die Farbabweichung an Ihrem Strive innerhalb der Toleranz liegt. 

Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne mit Ihrer Kundennummer XXXXX wieder an uns wenden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Servicecenter_


----------



## rebirth (19. Juni 2012)

hast recht!


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Juni 2012)

LOL - nicht mal ein entgegen kommen beim Kaufpreis, selbst wenn es nur 100â¬ wÃ¤ren. Gibts doch gar nicht.. ich wÃ¼rde die Kiste auch sofort wieder zurÃ¼ckschicken. Ich hoffe du hast den Hobel noch nicht bewegt, sonst kriegst wahrscheinlich gleich noch weniger zurÃ¼ck erstattet ....


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. Juni 2012)

derlaz schrieb:


> So, es gibt Neuigkeiten von Canyon bezüglich der orangen Lackierung (siehe Bilder im obigen Post).
> Dem Mitarbeiter des Services war es (zu Recht) unangenehm, mir heute folgendes mitzuteilen zu müssen:
> Das Produktmarketing von Canyon hat entschieden, dass die falsche Lackierung im Toleranzbereich liegt!!!
> Da die komplett zweite Charge an Strive Rahmen mit der Farbe "Emergency Black" im Werk in Taiwan orange (so richtig schönes "OBI-Baumarkt-orange"  falsch lackiert wurde, gibts auch keine Austauschrahmen mehr für diese Saison, kein Angebot über Anpassung von Felgen (wer das vielleicht möchte), Minderung des Kaufpreises gibts auch nicht. Gar nix gibts. Quasi: Friss oder schick das Rad zurück. Was ich auch machen werde!!
> ...


_


Das ist so ziemlich das peinlichste was Canyon bis dato fabriziert hat.

Das Strive-PM von Canyon würde ich komplett auf eine Eisenbahnschwelle setzen, teeren und federn...gerne mit roten Papageienfedern. 

Erst kriegen die es nicht gebacken, die asiatischen Lackierer die richtigen Fertigungsaufträge durchzuproduzieren zu lassen, dann wird klammheimlich montiert ohne das die QS  beanstandet und dann sitzen da farbenblinde Volltro**** in der Endkontrolle und merken nix...gar nix...

Nur...bis dahin ist das Kind noch nicht in Brunnen gefallen...aber jetzt werden die holländischen Strives ausgeliefert und das PM hat nix besseres zu tun als dem armen Claimmanagement was von Farbtoleranz zu erzählen...das ist ganz jämmerliche Kundenverarsche!! 

Eine Frage an das Management von Canyon:

Bitte geben Sie uns geneigten und potentiellen Käufern Ihrer Produkte doch bitte den Toleranzbereich der Farben in dem von Ihnen lackiertem Farbraum an.

Ich möchte nämlich nicht so gerne ein rosa Bike statt einem grünen von Ihnen bekommen!

Beste Grüße_


----------



## sirios (19. Juni 2012)

Unverschämtheit!

Da arbeiten wohl echt nur Farbenblinde! Als Toleranz nehmen die wohl den gesamten RGB-Farbraum an...! Zurück mit der Kiste. Fürs selbe Geld gibts das Radon Slide. Weniger aufregender Rahmen dafür leicht bessere Ausstattung .


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Juni 2012)

Das ist echt mal uncool! 

Hätte mir das auch nicht gefallen lassen. Also das Slide Ed 8.0 wäre auch bald meins geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (19. Juni 2012)

Mal an die Leute mit ner Lyrik mit DPA Kolben: Nutzt eure Gabel den Federweg effektiv aus? Ich fahr etwas über 30% SAG und die Gabel nutzt so 150 von meinen 170 mm (hab nen 170er DPA Kolben). Irgendwie schaff ich es nicht der Gabel mehr zu entlocken. Ohne Luft kann man sie problemlos komprimieren, also scheidet wohl ein hydraulischer Lockout wegen falschem Ölstand auch aus. Der DPA Kolben scheint eben gegen Ende richtig progressiv zu sein oder ich fahr einfach wie eine Elfe


----------



## valmal86 (20. Juni 2012)

also das mit der farbe würd mich auch ankotzen...

was mir heute aufgefallen ist, mein sag anzeiger funktioniert denk ich nicht richtig... egal wie weit ich einfedere, die reibung nimmt den wieder mit zurück und es zeigt mir nix an  das ist nicht normal so oder?


----------



## Schibbie (20. Juni 2012)

War zwischendurch bei mir auch mal so. Mach den mal sauber, hat bei mir geholfen.


----------



## valmal86 (20. Juni 2012)

hihi... das ding is neu und unbenutzt...  und irgend ein öl oder so sprüh ich da sicher nicht rein.. so zwecks lager und so...


----------



## Schibbie (20. Juni 2012)

Dann beweg es etwas mit der Hand und wenn nicht, dann hast noch den gummiring


----------



## valmal86 (20. Juni 2012)

das es bei der funktion des rades keine große einschränkung ist ist mir klar... aber witzig ist es halt td. ist das bei allen strives so, dass der sag schleppzeiger wenn man wackelt gefedert wird und da ein spalt zwischen dem ding und der 270° box ist. wenn ja bin ich beruhigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (20. Juni 2012)

meiner ging astrein.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juni 2012)

Also ich finde ja echt SEHR vieles an Gemotze, was Canyon hier im Forum öffentlich entgegengebracht wird irgendwo zwischen unverschämt und schlicht lächerlich - aber das mit der Farbe ist ja echt ein Armutszeugnis für Canyon. Dass man sich nicht mal bereit erklärt, wenigstens ein Stück entgegen zu kommen, ist schon irgendwie frech! 100 Nachlass oder zumindest ein 100 Gutschein mit dem man sich Kram in deren Shop kaufen kann, wäre doch wohl echt nicht zu viel verlangt. Sie stylen ihre Bikes doch schon seit Jahren farblich immer perfekt durch, da kann man so ein Verbrechen doch nicht als tolerabel erklären!?




sirios schrieb:


> Mal an die Leute mit ner Lyrik mit DPA Kolben: Nutzt eure Gabel den Federweg effektiv aus? Ich fahr etwas über 30% SAG und die Gabel nutzt so 150 von meinen 170 mm (hab nen 170er DPA Kolben). Irgendwie schaff ich es nicht der Gabel mehr zu entlocken. Ohne Luft kann man sie problemlos komprimieren, also scheidet wohl ein hydraulischer Lockout wegen falschem Ölstand auch aus. Der DPA Kolben scheint eben gegen Ende richtig progressiv zu sein oder ich fahr einfach wie eine Elfe


Ich denke, das ist nicht zwingend ein Problem der DPA...! Hast du schonmal was vom "Tuningtipp" mit dem Unterdruck im rechten Tauchrohr gelesen? Wenn nein, schau dir das mal an! Damit eliminierst du die Progression und die Gabel wird auch ansich ein wenig softer und geht williger durch den Federweg. Bei der Luftfederung kann man das ja notfalls durch das eine oder andere psi mehr in der Hauptkammer passend abstimmen. Ich würde mal mit max. 1/3 Hub anfangen, das merkt man normal schon deutlich.


----------



## Schlotzer (20. Juni 2012)

Hab ich's mir doch fast gedacht, daß ich keine Special-Edition hab 

Nach nem halben Jahr Wartezeit und seither das 8er in emergency-farben auf'm Desktop-Hintergrund hat mich ebenfalls fast der Schlag getroffen, als ich den Karton öffnete und mich ein fanta-metallic-farbenes Oberrohr anguckte (Obi ist unfair, ist schließlich metallic ) - Hab das rot eigentlich auch gewählt, weils so gut zu den Naben / Felgen gepasst hätte - und ich die anderen Farben irgendwie langweilig finde.
Mein RC7 aus 2006 ist von der Lackquali (richtiges rot) bis heute (ca. 20' KM alt) in nem guten Zustand, auch aufgrund der perfekt passenden Folien, die damals ab Werk geklebt wurden. Von der Verarbeitung des Strives bzgl. ichnennsmal Finish war ich doch, abgesehen vom Preis für ein def. andersfarbenes als bestelltes Radl, etwas enttäuscht: 
- Folie am Unterrohr komplett übersäht mit Luftblasen und billigste Quali im Vergleich zum RC (eine Ecke schon hat sich schon gelöst)
- Kettenstrebenschutz war oben über die komplette innenseite gelöst (mit Kabelbindern vorerst versorgt- passt scho...)
- SAG-Anzeige: gleiches Prob. wie valmal86 - braucht kein Mensch, habs aber bezahlt

Problem an der Sache ist jetzt: Ich hab das Gerät ca. knapp 100 km durchs Gemüse gepflügt und kann und will es nicht mehr hergeben  An das (Toleranz-)rot hab ich mich nicht nur gewöhnt, sondern finds nur noch geil - ist halt insgesamt ziemlich "Harlekin"-schwarz-orange-dunkelrot-weiß-silber-Farben. 

Was mich noch gefreut hätte:
ein Lackfläschchen für kleine Blessuren (war früher usus bei Lack-Rahmen)
ein paar tubeless-ventile (wenn schon Tubeless-Felgen...)
und ein "Werkzeug", um die vieel zu lange Reverb-Leitung zu kürzen/entlüften. - Dafür den Pseudo-Drehmo weglassen
Technisch hab ich bis jetzt nix auszusetzen und das bekommen, was ich erwartet hab (Incl. gefühlte 2 Mal pro Tour federn/dämpfende Gabel...)

So gesehen gönne ich den, bei der Sparbuch-Aktion zuschlagenden Kunden, ihren Preisvorteil  - die Homepage ist derzeit off - wahrscheinlich gibts "neue" Farben


----------



## sirios (20. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist nicht zwingend ein Problem der DPA...! Hast du schonmal was vom "Tuningtipp" mit dem Unterdruck im rechten Tauchrohr gelesen? Wenn nein, schau dir das mal an! Damit eliminierst du die Progression und die Gabel wird auch ansich ein wenig softer und geht williger durch den Federweg. Bei der Luftfederung kann man das ja notfalls durch das eine oder andere psi mehr in der Hauptkammer passend abstimmen. Ich würde mal mit max. 1/3 Hub anfangen, das merkt man normal schon deutlich.



Danke für den Tip! Ich hab hier irgendwo schon davon gelesen, dass man die Gabel "komprimiert" verschrauben soll wenn man mit der Federwegausnutzung nicht zufrieden ist. Hätte ich auch drauf kommen können  . Die Frage ist aber: Gilt das nur für die Dämpfungsseite oder auch für die Federseite? Hab bisher nur über beide Seiten gelesen. Hab für Freitag eh nen Service geplant, daher kann ich das ganz gut testen


----------



## doc_snyder (21. Juni 2012)

Ich freu mich schon auf grimmig dreinschauende Fahrer auf orangenen Strives, die sofort zu Schimpftiraden und wüsten Flüchen ausholen, wenn man sie auf die schöne Leuchtorange-Farbe des Bikes anspricht


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juni 2012)

Frag doch gleich ob das eine Custom Lackierung ist. Danach sagst du, dass dir das Rot auf der Homepage besser gefällt


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip! Ich hab hier irgendwo schon davon gelesen, dass man die Gabel "komprimiert" verschrauben soll wenn man mit der Federwegausnutzung nicht zufrieden ist. Hätte ich auch drauf kommen können  . Die Frage ist aber: Gilt das nur für die Dämpfungsseite oder auch für die Federseite? Hab bisher nur über beide Seiten gelesen. Hab für Freitag eh nen Service geplant, daher kann ich das ganz gut testen


Gilt eigentlich hauptsächlich für die Dämpfungsseite, aber bei dir ist das Luft-Volumen auf der Federseite deutlich kleiner als bei Coil-Gabeln (bei denen ist Tauchrohr- und Standrohr-Volumen verbunden), also könnte es bei einer Air Gabel auch auf der Federseite funktionieren. Ich würde aber bei der Dämpfungsseite bleiben, ist mEn einfacher. Reicht vom Effekt her auch völlig aus. Manche haben testweise die Gabel sehr weit komprimiert verschraubt, da federte sie nicht mal mehr komplett aus und schlug sehr schnell durch...!


----------



## Deleted176859 (21. Juni 2012)

Zitat: - Folie am Unterrohr komplett übersäht mit Luftblasen und billigste Quali im Vergleich zum RC (eine Ecke schon hat sich schon gelöst)

Die transparente Folie mit den Luftblasen kannst du abziehen, darunter ist dann die eigentliche Schutzfolie für das Unterrohr. So war es zumindest bei meinem 8.0 X. Hab es auch nicht gleich bemerkt... Soll wohl so ne Art Schutzfolie für die Schutzfolie sein vielleicht für den Transport im Bikeguard.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juni 2012)

LOL - das Teil hab ich selbst nie abgezogen und bin damit jetzt nen gutes halbes Jahr rumgefahren


----------



## valmal86 (21. Juni 2012)

Ich dachte mir beim stealth auch schon warum denn die folie soooo schäbig angebracht ist  und diehe da.... wenn man die abmacht kommt die gane feine Lackierung erst zum Vorschein und 20g sind auch weggetuned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasserstop (22. Juni 2012)

Fährt jemand von euch mit Latexschläuchen wenn ja mit welchen ?


----------



## H1llnippler (22. Juni 2012)

wasserstop schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von euch mit Latexschläuchen wenn ja mit welchen ?


wenn du gerne sogar bei längeren touren nachpumpen willst, dann Kauf sie

wow, die Farben Geschichte ist ja wohl das schlimmste wo ich je gehört habe, ich sage dazu nur wehr rechtlich gewandt  ist der kann da jetzt richtig Asche draus machen  mehr sage ich dazu nicht, weil ich mit meinem 11 sehr zufrieden bin u darum aus Respekt meine klappe halte.


----------



## wholeStepDown (23. Juni 2012)

ich habe heute mein Strive 8.0 bekommen (black-white).

Bei Montieren musst ich leider feststellen, dass die Kette... naja, zwischen kleinem Blatt und/unter dem Umwerfer eingeklemmt war (las ich hier bereits)- lies sich mit etwas Kraft lösen.

Nach einer kleines Ausfahrt heut (eigentlich nur Einbremsen, ein paar Stufen, kurz durch den Park (nicht Bike...) knarzt es bei kleinster Belastung. Hört sich an, als würde es irgendwo aus dem "Rahmen" kommen - ich tippe auf Hinterbau/270° Box - ist ja auch bekannt und werd ich morgen überprüfen.

Was für mich nun neu ist: wenn ich in den höheren Gängen rolle und dann wieder einen guten Tritt in die Kurbel setzte, scheint diese ein paar cm "durchzurutschen"- ich weiss nicht, wie ich es anders benennen kann. Die Schaltung macht weder komische Geräusche noch lassen sich ein Gang (oder mehrere nicht sauber schalten); auch liegt die Kette meines Erachtens sauber auf den Ritzeln/Blättern- nur eben macht der ganze Antrieb manchmal einen kleines Sprung, wenn ich etwas kräftiger in die Kurbeln trete. Ist das eine "Eigenart" der RF Kurbeln? Ich kanns mir irgendwie nicht erklären.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Juni 2012)

Ziehe auch mal die Schaltaugenschraube und die X-12 Achse gut fest, davon kann auch ein Knarzen kommen. 

Bzgl dem Durchrutschen, könnte der Freilauf defekt sein? Keine Ahnung ob das bei einem Neurad sein kann.. aber eine andere Erklärung habe ich dafür nicht.


----------



## bloodyludy (24. Juni 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Was für mich nun neu ist: wenn ich in den höheren Gängen rolle und dann wieder einen guten Tritt in die Kurbel setzte, scheint diese ein paar cm "durchzurutschen"



Einfach mal "oszillierend" oder "pumpend" teten. Also Kurbel waagrecht und vorwärts eine viertel umdrehung, wieder zurück, usw

So muss der Freilauf mal richtig arbeiten, man kann abspringende Kette ausschließen und die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist recht hoch, so durchrutschende Sperrklinken aufzudecken.

Hatte mein Easton Freilauf auch, nachdem ich es etwas zu gut mit Fett gemeint habe. Kann also deshalb auch an einem neuen Bike vorkommen.


----------



## wholeStepDown (24. Juni 2012)

ohne es schon gestestet zu haben: was hast du dann anschließend unternommen?
edit:
ich konnt das knarzen jetzt lokalisieren: kommt vom sag monitor (dumme frage: wie nennt sich diese aufnahme der box auf rahmen?). Ich hab da mal die Schraube (Nr 15 auf der Explosionszeichnung) mal rausgedreht, etwas geschmiert (die war trocken) und wieder rein- knarzt immer noch. Liegt wohl nicht allein an der Schraube?


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Juni 2012)

Nur schlecht Nachrichten hier, ich hoff die ganzen Zufrieden halten sich hier zurück und genießen ihr Bike


----------



## Happy-Dog (24. Juni 2012)

läuft und läuft und läuft


----------



## FlyingLizard (24. Juni 2012)

läuft bei mir ebenso wie am ersten Tag!

Das mit dem Leerlauf bzw. durchrutschen beim pedalieren hatte ich auch schon mal. Aber das passierte nur durch das falsche schalten und die zu schräge Kettenstellung danach. Ebenso der Kettenklemmer passierte mir nur einmal beim bergauf fahren als ich unter Volllast vom großen aufs kleine Blatt geschalten habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (24. Juni 2012)

mit was für einem werkzeug bekomme ich eigentlich diese caps auf (siehe anhang)- und wie nennt sich dieses "Lager" im Fachjargon?


----------



## Hiero (24. Juni 2012)

Es knarzen schonmal die  Züge unter dem Tretlager in der Aufnahme-Silikonspray-weg


----------



## Roqua (24. Juni 2012)

derlaz schrieb:


> Da die komplett zweite Charge an Strive Rahmen mit der Farbe "Emergency Black" im Werk in Taiwan orange (so richtig schönes "OBI-Baumarkt-orange"  falsch lackiert wurde, gibts auch keine Austauschrahmen mehr für diese Saison, kein Angebot über Anpassung von Felgen (wer das vielleicht möchte), Minderung des Kaufpreises gibts auch nicht.
> 
> 
> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass alle ab jetzt georderten "emergency black" nur noch in orange daherkommen? Wäre schon von Gewicht bei meiner Kaufentscheidung, finde diese Version eigentlich deutlich schicker als das "deep black ano- white" beim 8er.
> ...


----------



## Schibbie (24. Juni 2012)

Hey ich hab ein Strive 9.0 in der Farbe glacier. Kann mir wer sagen, wie empfindlich bei euch der Lack am Oberrohr ist? Ich hab jetzt seit sechs Wochen das Bike und kanns eigentlich schon wieder zum Lackierer bringen. Also ich kenn da andere Lacke die irgendwie wenig bis keine Kratzer abkriegen. Im Endeffekt ist das für mich schon ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, aber wenn das so weitergeht hab ich in nem Jahr alles verkratzt. Und meine Hose hat keine Reisverschlüsse an der Stelle, also ich kann auch keine Stelle an der Hose ausmachen, die das Oberrohr verkratzen würde. Und dass deep ano white resistenter ist, is mir auch klar, aber dass es so ein großer Unterschied ist macht mich schon stutzig.


----------



## rebirth (24. Juni 2012)

Hab auch schon überlegt ob ich meines, soferns mal wieder kommt, pulvern lasse. Der originallack taugt keinen schuss...


----------



## Schibbie (24. Juni 2012)

wie sobalds mal wieder kommt? ist was defekt? hab ich was verpasst?

ja das weisse kann ich ja noch mit politur bearbeiten, aber das graue kriegt durch die kratzer so weisse striche, das sieht alles andere als gut aus :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (24. Juni 2012)

Ich warte erstmal was canyon spricht.. Dann klär ich dich/euch auf.


----------



## Daseca (25. Juni 2012)

Hey,
Hab am Samstag mein strive es 8.0 bekommen!alles wunderbar aber die Reverb machte keinen mucks!nach langem Rumprobieren und überlegen hab ich mal den Luftdruck kontrolliert.....da war garnichts drin :-D jetzt hab ich die Reverb mit 250psi befüllt, sie funktioniert aber es ist wie ein kleiner widerstand auf halbem weg!was kann das sein?hab mal 300psi probiert, da ja immer ein wenig Luft entweicht beim abdrehen, ich habe das Gefühl das es besser wird!normal wird die Reverb doch fix und fertig geliefert, oder?


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Juni 2012)

wenn du die Sattelklemme zu fest gezogen hast, schränkt das die Funktion der Sattelstützen auch ein. Versuch sie mal nen Tick zu lockern.


----------



## Schibbie (25. Juni 2012)

@rebirth: ich bin gespannt... hoffentlich klärt sich alles zum guten auf


----------



## Daseca (25. Juni 2012)

Ne das ist es nicht....kann es mit Luft in der Leitung zu tun haben?


----------



## rebirth (25. Juni 2012)

schick das teil zu sportimport. die wird normal gefüllt geliefert. meine war auch im eimer bei lieferung.


----------



## Daseca (25. Juni 2012)

Wie Deine war auch im eimer?was hatte sie denn?kann ja wohl net sein das ich bei nem Neurad ne kaputte Reverb bekomme???


----------



## rebirth (25. Juni 2012)

an meinem neurad war nicht nur die reverb im A... Die checkliste wurde warscheinlich in der kaffeepause abgehackt. 

Kein plan was sie hatte. ausgebaut, zu SI geschickt und ne woche später ne neue bekommen


----------



## 4Stroke (25. Juni 2012)

Kann mir jemand die Kennline für das Strive interpretieren, danke


----------



## wholeStepDown (25. Juni 2012)

ich habe eben mal mit canyon telefoniert- die wollen (war aber vorhersehbar) wegen dem Knacken/Knarzen aus Richtung der Box das ganze Rad haben; aber mir ist das etwas zu voreilig, zumal der Herr am Telefon von der Technik weniger Ahnung hatte als ich.

Ich selbst wäre mehr als zufrieden, wenn mir ijemand den Aufbau der 270° Box etwas erläutern könnte bzw. wie ich das Verbindungsstück (hat immer noch keinen Namen bekommen) zwischen Box und Rahmen überprüfen kann- denn von dort her kommt das Knacken (das bereits beginnt, wenn ich nur die Hand auf den Rahmen lege). 

Wie gesagt, ich hatte die Schraube (4NM) mal gelockert, dann war das Knacken weg- aber an der Schraube selbst kann es wohl nicht liegen. Auch weiss ich zB nicht, welches Werkzeug ich brauche, um die Lagerschalen (Caps) zu entfernen. 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen hier? Oder mir jemanden hier nennen, dem ich mal eine PN schicken könnte? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (25. Juni 2012)

Ich würd die box mal komplett ausbauen und reinigen an deiner stelle. Das lager an der stelle kann, außer durch dreck, eigentlich nicht knarzen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Juni 2012)

mal an die 2012er Strivler in schwarz/weiss.

Habt ihr auch das Problem das die weisse Folie am Unterrohr sich so schnell verfärbt bzw. der Schmutz sich nicht richtig entfernen lässt?

Habe schon eine neue hier rumliegen aber ich bin mir am überlegen die schwarze zu besorgen, da diese bestimmt nicht so anfällig ist.


----------



## knuspi (25. Juni 2012)

Mal abgesehen davon wird die schwarze Folie wahrscheinlich sowieso besser aussehen 

Ist das oben eigentlich auch nur eine Folie?


----------



## valmal86 (25. Juni 2012)

also bei mir war beim stealth esx 9.0 eine durchsichtige Schutzfolie drauf. So eine ganz dicke felxible und darunter einfach die Lackierung mit dem lackierten Schriftzug.

Weiß also nicht welche schwarze folie du meinst.


----------



## Frypan (25. Juni 2012)

Das neue "rot" ist definitiv DIE Farbe! N Paar CB Iodine in orange rein und es würde echt mega aussehen!


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Juni 2012)

der untere Schriftzug am Rahmen ist gemeint. den hab ich mal an einer Stelle gelöst aber der besteht bei mir nur aus einer einzigen Folie.


----------



## valmal86 (25. Juni 2012)

ok... eigenartig. bei mir war das wie gesagt so eine richtig dicke zähe folie und darunter schriftzug und diese etwas glattere schwarz lackiert.


----------



## Daseca (25. Juni 2012)

knuspi schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon wird die schwarze Folie wahrscheinlich sowieso besser aussehen
> 
> Ist das oben eigentlich auch nur eine Folie?



Ne is lackiert!


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Juni 2012)

hmm... 

also im Shop gibt es die Schutzfolie in weiss, transparent und stealth black.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (25. Juni 2012)

hab ich grad vorhin auch gesehen. würd mich interessieren wie die stealth black folie aussieht. weil bei mir war wie gesagt einfach eine transparente folie über die lackierung am unterrohr geklebt.


----------



## valmal86 (25. Juni 2012)

und das sah ganz nebenbei besch...... aus  also bläschen und an den ecken hats sowiso nicht gut geklebt.


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Juni 2012)

wäre cool wenn jemand ein Bild von dem Stealth black reinstellen könnte. Würd ich gerne mal sehen und mich danach für ne Farbe entscheiden.

Nachtrag.

würde mal sagen so: http://www.canyon.com/flash/bike/images/bikes/strive-esx-9-sl/stealth-00/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## valmal86 (26. Juni 2012)

Also hier mal die Pics von meinem Unterrohr. Die Folie ist ab und auch wenn es anders wirkt, das eckige ist "tiefer" der Schriftzug auf den Rahmen auflackiert. Die Folie war einfach hässlich über das alles drüber geklebt.


----------



## rebirth (26. Juni 2012)

naja. ganz schlau mit schablone lackiert halt.. ^^


----------



## valmal86 (26. Juni 2012)

das mit den "lackhöhen" hab ich nur dazu geschrieben weil es ja auch hätte sein können, dass der schriftzug ausgespart wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb- (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin schon fleißig am mitlesen und hab auch schon viele interessante Beiträge zu gesicht bekommen.
Nun, ich habe den Entschluss gefasst, dass ich mir das Strive ES 8.0 2012 holen möchte, doch erst in ca. 2-3 Monaten.
Jetzt die Frage, wird das Fahrrad bis dahin noch bestellbar sein? Oder wäre es ratsam bis zum 2013er Modell zu warten, wenn ja oder auch wenn nein, hat denn schon jemand Infos über das Aussehen, Ausstattung vom 2013er Modell (Bilder, Links, etc..?)
Und ab wann wäre denn ungefähr ein 2013 Modell im nächsten Jahr lieferbar?

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## xTr3Me (26. Juni 2012)

In ca. 3 Monaten wirds einen Ausverkauf bei Canyon geben, da kriegt man die Räder dann zu reduzierten Preisen. Häufig gibts dann aber auch bestimmte Ausstattungen/Größen/Farben nicht mehr.


----------



## valmal86 (26. Juni 2012)

Fein wars! Erste richtige Ausfahrt am Hometrail  Ich sag nur "Wohnen wo andere Urlaub machen"


----------



## Frypan (26. Juni 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> In ca. 3 Monaten wirds einen Ausverkauf bei Canyon geben, da kriegt man die Räder dann zu reduzierten Preisen. Häufig gibts dann aber auch bestimmte Ausstattungen/Größen/Farben nicht mehr.



Ich hoffe für alle Schnäppchenjäger, dass dieses Jahr noch Restbestände voM Strive da sind.
Letztes Jahr gabs da ja nix mehr...


----------



## speichenquaeler (26. Juni 2012)

Frypan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für alle Schnäppchenjäger, dass dieses Jahr noch Restbestände voM Strive da sind.
> Letztes Jahr gabs da ja nix mehr...


 
Dieses Jahr wird es die 8.0er in Gedenken an das punktlose Ausscheiden der Elftal bei der EM zu Hauf in oranje am Oberrohr geben.

Blöde nur das unsere westlichen Nachbarn keine Berge haben!! 


Beste Grüße

P.S. der Rest der Anbauteile liegt innerhalb der "Farbtoleranz" bei dunkelrot!!


----------



## Frypan (26. Juni 2012)

Wie schon erwähnt, wenn Canyon einfach einen Satz CB Iodine für jeden geschädigten raushauen würde, wäre es echt n schickes Teil


----------



## rebirth (26. Juni 2012)

Ohje... Bitte nicht CB erwähnen! Das ruft nur wieder alle hater an den start


----------



## Schibbie (26. Juni 2012)

Boah hab grad den Schlauch bei meinem es 9.0 (cb iodine) wechseln müssen... normalerweise brauch ich maximal 10 minuten dazu (nerve xc, dt x1700)... aber irgendwie wollte der fat alber nicht runter... und jetzt will er nicht mehr gscheit drauf und meine beiden reifenheber schmieren demnächst ab. hab jetzt 2h gebraucht, mit zwischendurch hass- und wutanfällen 

aber an der eisidle kommen die iodine gut an


----------



## piotty (26. Juni 2012)

richtig, eis muß man doch auch essen!


----------



## wholeStepDown (26. Juni 2012)

wo wohnst du in Stuttgart? Hättest von mir etwas Seife haben können ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derlaz (26. Juni 2012)

Die CB Iodine sind echt schick--vielleicht hätt´ ich dann das Rad behalten. So ging´s aber zurück zu Canyon und ich kann abschließend zumindest berichten, dass die Rücksendung und Erstattung des Kaufpreises echt flott ging. Sogar die Kosten für Bikeguard und Versand wurden erstattet. Vielleicht ist das das schlechte Gewissen 
Nun denn: Thema Canyon ist abgehakt, morgen wird das Slide ED geliefert--ist zwar auch (teils) orange--aber so gewollt.


----------



## greg12 (26. Juni 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die Kennline für das Strive interpretieren, danke


zuerst leicht progressiv (2,9-2,75) gegen ende hin degressiv (2,75-2,8). die ausschläge sind nur gering, daher kann man die kennlinie als eher linear ansehen. würde im umkehrschluß bdeuten dass eher kleinvolumige dämpfer besser funktionieren um das durchrauschen zu minimieren.

das commencal etwa ist klar progressiv ausgelegt. hier würde sich eine größere luftkammer positiv bemerkbar machen. mit einer kleinen würde die progression sehr zunehmen und die fw ausnutzung erschweren.


----------



## Schibbie (26. Juni 2012)

@wholeStepDown: Ich wohn grad wieder ausserhalb von Stuttgart,da gibts keine Seife  aber danke nett von dir, ich komm vllt die Tage mal rein, dann schau ich vorbei  Morgen knall ich mim Kompressor Luft rein, das hilft dann hoff ich, der Mantel liegt leider nicht perfekt drin, trotz Seife (vllt zu wenig genommen, is hier ja Mangelware )

@piotty: Zu meinem bedauern muss ich zugeben, ich war noch garnicht mit dem Bike an der Eisdiele. Ich teste es aber mal zeitnah 

Das mit den orangenen Iodine wär echt schick. Ich mag die Laufräder immer mehr. Aber ich hoff, dass die nicht iwann so aussehen wie die Opium von nem User aus dem Forum. In 4-5 Wochen geht's hoff ich nach Leogang, da werd ich das Rad mal ausfahren


----------



## Eklk (26. Juni 2012)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2570





.....
..
.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte den Gedanken auch schon, wollts aber nicht posten


----------



## DiHo (26. Juni 2012)

Unten links bei der Farben Auswahl wird das sogar mit Orange angezeigt,
mann muß aber schon genau hinsehen........


Grüße


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Juni 2012)

Is die Farbe nicht ziemlich deutlich zu erkennen?


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Juni 2012)

In der Tat. Wurde aber erst vor kurzem auf orange geändert.


----------



## rebirth (27. Juni 2012)

joa.... schad das (bestimmt) keiner die originale seite gesichert hat ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (27. Juni 2012)

Hm da waren die Räder mit der neuen, natürlich planmäßigen Farbänderung, schneller beim Kunden als auf der Homepage


----------



## wholeStepDown (28. Juni 2012)

war bei euch beim Auspacken eigentlich auch das Schaltwerk montiert? (im Handbuch steht, dass beim Strive das Schaltwerk fÃ¼r den Versand demontiert wird).
Bei mir war das Schaltwerk montiert und die Kette klemmte zwischen kleinem Blatt und Umwerfer; wir haben uns das gestern mal genauer angeschaut- das Schaltwerk ist nach auÃen hin leicht verbogen; vielleicht ist es auch das Schaltauge oder die Schraube, ka. - da darf sich jetzt Koblenz drum kÃ¼mmern. 
Ich weiss, hier wird nahezu schon inflationÃ¤r gejammert, aber ein knarzender Rahmen und eine verzogene Schaltung bei einem neuem Bike... fÃ¼r 2700â¬ hÃ¤tt ich was anderes erwartet .


----------



## rebirth (28. Juni 2012)

hi, bei meinem wars nicht montiert.


----------



## Schibbie (28. Juni 2012)

Bei meinem war's montiert


----------



## airfloh46 (28. Juni 2012)

Bei meinem wars montiert aber nicht richtig eingestellt,konnte nich aufs größte Ritzel schalten.
Bin aber bis jetz sehr zufrieden mit dem Strive, Hammerschmidt macht kaum Geräusche, Tubless hält die Luft auch gut, Gabelöl wird nächste Woche gegen Bettbahnöl getauscht.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Juni 2012)

Als mein '10er aus der ersten Reparatur kam wars nicht montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (29. Juni 2012)

Moin!

..an die Dämpfertuner hier..

Habe meinen RP2 Boostvalve geöffnet. Ging - nachdem ich die Luft abgelassen habe - problemlos. Den grossen Volume Spacer eingesetzt, wieder zu geschraubt, Luft rein, ´ne Runde gedreht. Dann wollte ich den mittleren Spacer mal Testen..

Also Luft abgelassen und geschraubt, und geschraubt, und geschraubt...
Das Gewinde hat sich ein Stück weit geöffnet und blieb dann "stehen". Ich kann das Gehäuse zwar Problemlos nach links und rechts drehen, aber scheinbar dreht sich das Gewinde nicht mit..oder so.. 
Hier mal ein Pic dazu..:








Hat jemand ne Idee was ich dagegen tun kann?

Danke!


----------



## rebirth (29. Juni 2012)

ich würds mal mit WENIG druck probieren. oder kannst du jetzt gar keinen mehr draufgeben?


----------



## sirios (29. Juni 2012)

Also wenn das so ist wie beim DHX, dann sitzt auf der inneren Kammer noch ne äußere. Das ist die XXV Kammer. Unten an der Kammer ist so ein Sprengring, mach den raus un dann kannst du die äußere Kammer einfach abziehen. Dann kommst du auch gescheit bei und kannst das Gewinde, welches die innere Kammer fixiert richtig öffnen. Probier das mal.

sieht man schön hier:

http://forums.mtbr.com/turner/dhx-air-upgraded-rp3-air-sleeve-182747.html


----------



## kraft_werk (29. Juni 2012)

Hi!

@ rebirth -  Das klappt leider nicht. Hab´s schon mit "Zug" (Dämpfer geleert, komprimiert und aufgezogen) und Druck probiert..

@ sirios -  Das werde ich heute abend mal ausprobieren. 

Danke schonmal! 

..ich werde Berichten..


----------



## derth (29. Juni 2012)

Jap, 
da hat der Sirios recht. Du drehst im Moment auf der externen Luftkammer, die ist nur aufgesteckt und damit drehbar. Abmachen wie beschrieben oder unterhalb der Kammer drehen, aber immer vorsichtig. 
Gruß
   derTH


----------



## Matthias1980 (29. Juni 2012)

airfloh46 schrieb:


> Bei meinem wars montiert aber nicht richtig eingestellt,konnte nich aufs größte Ritzel schalten.
> Bin aber bis jetz sehr zufrieden mit dem Strive, Hammerschmidt macht kaum Geräusche, Tubless hält die Luft auch gut, Gabelöl wird nächste Woche gegen Bettbahnöl getauscht.



Bettbahnöl?? Und das funktioniert gut? Schon Erfahrungen damit gehabt?
Welches benutzt Du da wenn man fragen darf?

Gruß


----------



## kraft_werk (30. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Jepp, das war des Rätsels Lösung..
Sprengring runter, Hülse abgezogen und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung!

Danke!


----------



## airfloh46 (30. Juni 2012)

Matthias1980 schrieb:


> Bettbahnöl?? Und das funktioniert gut? Schon Erfahrungen damit gehabt?
> Welches benutzt Du da wenn man fragen darf?
> 
> Gruß




Hallo Matthias

Ich persönlich hab noch keine Erfahrung damit gemacht aber in irgendeinem Fox Tread hier im Forum haben das wohl schon einige ausprobiert und für gut befunden.
Meins hat mir ein Kumpel besorgt deshalb kann ich dir nich genau sagen welche Sorte das ist.
Im Tread wurde das Bettbahnöl CGLP 68 empfohlen. Aber ich denke der Unterschied zwischen Motoröl und Bettbahnöl wird nicht mehr so gravierend ausfallen.
Ich will es halt mal ausprobieren weil ich bei mir auch noch die originale Foxbrühe drin hab.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (30. Juni 2012)

Ick hab in meiner 36er Talas 15W40 drin, geht auch super.


----------



## kraft_werk (30. Juni 2012)

Jetzt muss ich Canyon doch mal ein kleines Lob aussprechen!

Ich wollte heute mittag meine Räder auf Tubeless umbauen, und siehe da, sie sind schon Tubeless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbie (30. Juni 2012)

Hab mir auch nur Milch kaufen müssen


----------



## potzblitzer (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen 
Habe mir nach langen und harten Überlegungen vorgestern dann doch sehr spontan das Strive es 7 in glacier bestellt. Wollte eigentlich Deep Black ano aber das war in S schon ausverkauft!  Und siehe da, seit gestern ist auch das glacier in S ausverkauft, also nochmal gut gegangen  jetzt habe ich mich in Vorbereitung auf diese schöne radl durch den gaaaanzen Thread hier gewühlt und allerhand nützliches erfahren, also dafür schon mal großes Lob an alle die hier so fleißig posten 
Das einzige was mir ein bisschen bauchschmerzen bereitet sind die vereinzelten Berichte über die sehr schnelle abnutzung des Lacks beim glacier. Habe atm das nerve xc in Deep Black ano und der Rahmen sieht trotz einiger Crash und prügeleien doch echt noch sehr sehr gut aus. Meine frage deshalb an alle glacier Besitzer: seit ihr wirklich sehr unzufrieden mit dem Lack? Würdet ihr ihn nochmal bestellen? Wirkt er in echt auch so hübsch wie auf den Fotos? Und kann vielleicht jemand seinen gebrauchten Rahmen mal per Foto zeigen? 

Danke!


----------



## Schibbie (1. Juli 2012)

Ich mach dir heute n Foto, hab das Bike jetzt seit 6 Wochen. Hatte bisher keine Stürze, also auch keine Ahnung von wo die Kratzer kommen könnten. Die Farben sind schon cool, aber ob ichs mir wiederkaufen würde, kann ich nicht sagen. Vllt ne Folie aufs Oberrohr kleben. Das wär noch ne Idee, leider bei mir zu spät


----------



## potzblitzer (1. Juli 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> Ich mach dir heute n Foto, hab das Bike jetzt seit 6 Wochen. Hatte bisher keine Stürze, also auch keine Ahnung von wo die Kratzer kommen könnten. Die Farben sind schon cool, aber ob ichs mir wiederkaufen würde, kann ich nicht sagen. Vllt ne Folie aufs Oberrohr kleben. Das wär noch ne Idee, leider bei mir zu spät



Ok cool danke dir schon mal!
Mir war zwar schon klar dass sich der normale Lack schneller abnützt als ein anodisierter, aber allzu empfindlich sollte er ja eigentlich trotzdem nicht sein? kenn mich aber mit Lacken auch zu wenig aus um das wirklich zu beurteilen..


----------



## sirios (1. Juli 2012)

Also die Lackqualität von Canyon ist nicht die beste. Frag mal Rebirth, der kann Dir sicher dazu noch mehr sagen, der hat auch das Strive in Glacier. Die lackierten Räder von Canyon sollte man einfach nur in die Vitrine stellen und nicht benutzen 

Hier mal noch ein Bild von gestern, war etwas matschig aufm Flowtrail aber leider geil


----------



## potzblitzer (1. Juli 2012)

Wär halt schon schade wenn der Lack so empfindlich ist dass schon ein Blatt kratzer macht. andererseits is so ne Farbe mal was anderes als der Schwarze "einheitsbrei"


----------



## Schibbie (1. Juli 2012)

So hab ein paar in meinem Album drin, will se ned alle hier rein stellen 

Vllt einfach mal nen härteren Klarlack drüber? Aber ich hab keine Ahnung von Lacken, muss mal zum Lackierer bei uns um die Ecke.


----------



## wholeStepDown (1. Juli 2012)

@potzblitz
Aber ano black ist eben zeitlos (und in diesem Falle lang nicht so anfällig); und wenn du etwas kreativ bist, kannst du auch aus dem Einheitsbrei etwas schönes und besonderes basteln (was sonst keiner hat). Könntest dir ne Folie plotten lassen, kleine Dinge wie Sattelklemme und Co darauf abstimmen usw.

Mir gefällt das glacier sehr,  aber wie auch beim AM mamba green: ich schaus mir immer wieder gerne an, würde es aber nicht haben wollen.  Ich fahr lieber die solide Version und kann in naher Zukunft über technisches und optisches Tuning nachdenken.


----------



## potzblitzer (1. Juli 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> So hab ein paar in meinem Album drin, will se ned alle hier rein stellen
> 
> Vllt einfach mal nen härteren Klarlack drüber? Aber ich hab keine Ahnung von Lacken, muss mal zum Lackierer bei uns um die Ecke.



Danke für die Bilder! Definitiv nicht schön nach 6 Wochen! Aber damit muss man sich wohl abfinden wenn man ein so "farbiges" Bike will. Ich hab ja auch nicht vor es gleich wieder zu verkaufen..ein Bike ist ja auch ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und darf mMn benutzt aussehen. Die anodisierte Version wäre schon zeitloser und weniger anfällig für schrammen...aber erstens war's schon ausverkauft in meiner Größe und zweitens wollte ich mal "mutig" sein und nach Jahren des schwarz Fahrens ne Farbe nehmen. Und is ja nicht gerade hässlich das glacier  wenns einem dann nach zwei Jahren aufn Sack geht muss man eben zum Lackierer 

Meine zweite Option wäre ein pivot Firebird gewesen in...schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbie (1. Juli 2012)

@potzblitzer: Genau meine Meinung! Wünsch dir viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Rad!


----------



## potzblitzer (1. Juli 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> @potzblitzer: Genau meine Meinung! Wünsch dir viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Rad!



Danke! Aber erst mal noch ganz lange 5 Wochen warten...hoffentlich nicht länger


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Juli 2012)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob in den "S"-Rahmen eine große Trinkflasche passt?


----------



## Schibbie (1. Juli 2012)

In meinen M passt sie nur mit nem flaschenhalter, der ne seitliche Öffnung hat.  Nach oben raus kannst vergessen. Und längere Schrauben wirst wahrscheinlich auch brauchen.


----------



## derth (1. Juli 2012)

Gude,
Große Flasche wird schon knapp. Habe am '11er den SKS Slidecage, der ist seitlich gekippt, und es geht ne 500ml Flasche (Assos Mille, ausgelitert 570ml) gerade so am Rohr vorbei. 
Ich hab sonst n Trinkrucksack, nehm se auch nur für die Hausrunde oder für die ganz lange Tour für KH+Elektrolyte (denkt an die Elektrolyte, Jungs!)
Kann also ganz gut damit leben, mit etwas Bastelarbeit schließ ich aber 600 und 750ml nicht aus.
Gruß
   derTH

PS: Längere Schrauben brauchst tatsächlich!


----------



## rebirth (1. Juli 2012)

Elekwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (1. Juli 2012)

das ist das Zeug was man nach ner gescheiten Tour nen cm dick auf der Stirn und den Wangen hat ! Aber er hat recht, nur Wasser im Rucksack is nix, man sollte tatsächlich Gatorade, Isostar oder sonstwas dabei haben.


----------



## rebirth (1. Juli 2012)

Das is mir neu.. Bringt ihr das zeug wieder aus den trinkblasen?


----------



## sirios (1. Juli 2012)

Problemlos. Ab und zu nen Gebissreinigertab in die Blase und über Nacht ziehen lassen. Dann ist die wieder klinisch rein . Bei unserer Tour gestern hab ich den 3L Schlauch mit Gatorade geleert und direkt noch ne 1,5 l Flasche Vittel im Auto nachgekippt. Gestern war es so schwül, dass nun sogar die Schulterriemen von meinem Rucksack weiß sind


----------



## kraft_werk (1. Juli 2012)

Essig tut´s auch!

..allerdings sind Saftschorlen (z.B. Johannisbeersaft+Wasser) wesentlich "freundlicher" zu euren Trinkblasen als diese Pulvermixdinger..unterwegs noch irgendwo ein alkoholfreies Weizen petzen, und der Mineralstoffhaushalt passt.


----------



## rebirth (1. Juli 2012)

Hab etwas bedenken.. Bisher hab ich nur leitungswasser eingefüllt


----------



## sirios (1. Juli 2012)

Stell dich nicht so an


----------



## kraft_werk (1. Juli 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Stell dich nicht so an


Genau! 

..nee, stimmt schon, die Blasen nehmen auch gerne mal Farbe und Geschmack von den Mixtouren an, aber bei normalem Saft-Wasser-Mix und ner Kukident- bzw. Essigreinigung passiert nix. Mache das selbst so


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen. Dann werde ich mich mal in den nächsten Tagen in Richtung Koblenz aufmachen


----------



## MK0310 (2. Juli 2012)

So nun werd ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben, nachdem ich seit Samstag stolzer Besitzer eines Strive ES 8.0 bin ;-)
Aber von anfang an:
Vor etwa vier Wochen hab ich mir eingebildet, dass ich ein neues Bike brauche, da ein altes Hardtail doch langsam an seine Grenzen gekommen ist.
Also nach anraten meines Kollegen hab ich mich halt mal bei Canyon auf der homepage umgeschaut und mir stachen sofort das Strive ES 8.0 und das Nerve AM 8.0X ins Auge. Nach einem erneutem gespräch mit meinem Kollegen und einer Testrunde auf dem Canyon Parkplatz in Koblenz entschied ich mich also für das Strive. 
Nach einer für mich schon unedlich langen Wartezeit von zwei Wochen ;-) bekam ich also meinen abholtermin am vergangenen Samstag. Also Samstag um halb sieben auf den Weg richtung Koblenz gemacht um dort das gute stück abzuholen. 
Hier erst mal ein Lob an Canyon: die abholung verlief Reibungslos und der für mich zugeteilte Berater hat sich ca. 1 Stunde zeit genomen um mir alles zu erklären.

Heute Stand dann also die erste Tour mit dem neuen Teil an, da ich es trotz des mieserablem Wetter nicht erwarten konnte, eine Runde zu drehen.

Uphill: Meiner Meinung nach klettert das Strive ganz hervorragend. Trotz des doch sehr weichem Boden heute, hatte ich nie das Gefühl, dass es deutlich schwerer Bergauf geht, als mit meinem alten Hardtail. Pro pedal ist meiner Meinung nach sehr sinnvoll, da man damit das wippen des Hinterbaus doch deutlich reduzieren kann. Das absenken der Gabel habe ich bissher nicht ausprobiert. Alles in allem bin ich bissher bergauf sehr zufrieden und wenn doch mal ein Berg kommt, denn man nicht hoch kommt, gilt es hat, mehr zu trainieren.
Zum downhill und zum Fahrwerk bergrunter kann ich leider noch nicht so viel sagen, da ich mich ehrlich gesagt bei diesem Boden nicht an meinen Hometrail getraut habe, da ich ich gleich mit dem neuen Bike auf die Fresse packen wollte.

Meine heutige Runde waren etwa 20 km und 400 hm.

Mein besondere Augenmerk galt den Kettenklemmern, da ich ich diesem Thread schon einiges davon gelesen habe. Also hab ich das gute Teil gleich mal unter Last auf die Probe gestellt und siehe da bis jetzt (toi, toi, toi) keine Probleme. Aber ich weiß: es waren ja erst 20 km ;-)

Abschließend habe ich aber noch zwei Fragen:
Der Rücktritt hat heute irgendwie nicht richtig funktioniert, bedeutet wenn ich mit den großen Gängen gefahren bin, also  vorne großes Blatt und hinten kleines und dann die Kurbel nach hinten bewegt haabe, hat sich die Kette oben durchgehängt, da sich die Kassette hinten nicht richtig mitgedreht hat. Dies war aber nur bei großen Gägen der Fall. Was kann ich tun????
Das zweite ist, dass die Race Face Kurbel leichte Schleifgeräusche macht. Ist dies normal???

Gruß


----------



## Daseca (3. Juli 2012)

Die schleifgeräusche kommen net von der Kurbel sondern von der kettenführung und sind ganz normal!

Das mit der Kette durchhängen, kann auch normal sein....seh es als eine Art einfahrzeit für seinen Freilauf bzw deine Kassette!das legt sich mit der zeit!du musst überlegen, an deinem Rad ist noch alles nagelneu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamburger999 (3. Juli 2012)

Strive 8.0 im April bekommen - n paar Kaffeefahrten im flachen - Reverb hatte einen kleinen Klemmer lag an dem Schnellspanner - ansonsten  keine Probleme
 im Mai am Gardasee > erste Felsen unter den Reifen und 2 Speichen weg (ein Dank an Speedy Bike) - Bremse zu heiss nach kurzen Bremspassagen - 2 Kettenklemmer - 3 feste Kettenglieder > dadurch kamen wohl auch die Kettenklemmer > dabei Schaltauge verbogen...
Trotzdem ein super Rad das sehr viel Spaß macht 

Inspektion in Koblenz > Kettenwechsel auf XT > Schaltauge neu > super Kundenservice....


----------



## swoosh999 (3. Juli 2012)

meine easton haven haben auch zwei speichen verloren, gewinde für die nippel hinüber, nippel nicht lieferbar, servicezeit ca. 3-4 wochen, dazu noch meine elixir cr bei sportimport zum service...

wenn´s läuft dann läuft´s, wenn was kaputt ist wird´s heikel...


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. Juli 2012)

Die Strives haben doch bestimmt grösstenteils auch die KMC-Kette oder?
Nicht dass sie viel schlechter schalten würde aber qualitativ kommen die nicht ganz an Sram oder Shimano. Vlt. sollte man da eher mal eingreifen und kontrollieren.


----------



## rebirth (3. Juli 2012)

Hab meine kmc in der ersten woche schon zerrissen. Das ist mir mit ner shimano noch nicht passiert. Ich bau gleich ne connex in mein HT, bin gespannt 

*EDIT* Für interessierte: Die Connex Ketten sind scheinbar breiter als die üblichen verdächtigen, jedenfalls musste ich die schaltung neu einstellen und es ist nicht mehr so schleiffrei wie es mal war.


----------



## wholeStepDown (3. Juli 2012)

ich hab mir (bis strive wieder da is) paar neue sachen bestellt (ergon ga1 griffe, schläuche, öl...)- hab auch gleich noch präventiv eine SRAM 10fach Kette (1031) dazubestellt. 
Kann ich die ohne weiteres verwenden bzw. hat jemand erfahrung mit XT Kassette /SRAM Kette? Oder ist das komplett wurscht?


----------



## knuspi (3. Juli 2012)

Kannst du verwenden.


----------



## Basti.H (5. Juli 2012)

Hi, 
nach langen Überlegungen hab mir vor zwei wochen ein Strive 7.0 bestellt Liefertermin KW32.... hab mir aber schon überlegt ob ich es jetzt selber abholen soll wegen Beratung, Einstellung, Erklärung usw.... 
Lohnt es sich nach koblenz zu fahren oder is es eig egal? Ist die "Selbstmontage, -einstellung machbar oder doch eher vom Fachmann machen lassen.

Gruß


----------



## potzblitzer (5. Juli 2012)

Basti.H schrieb:


> Hi,
> nach langen Überlegungen hab mir vor zwei wochen ein Strive 7.0 bestellt Liefertermin KW32.... hab mir aber schon überlegt ob ich es jetzt selber abholen soll wegen Beratung, Einstellung, Erklärung usw....
> Lohnt es sich nach koblenz zu fahren oder is es eig egal? Ist die "Selbstmontage, -einstellung machbar oder doch eher vom Fachmann machen lassen.
> 
> Gruß




Hi, hab zwar (noch) kein Strive, aber ein anderes Bike von Canyon und die Montage an sich ist - auch als Newbie - wirklich einfach. Es gibt ne Anleitung dazu und zur Not kann man sich auch noch Videos im Netz anschauen, wo die einzelnen  - wenigen - Schritte erklärt werden. 
Aber ein großer Vorteil bei Abholung ist, dass ein Mitarbeiter von Canyon sich viel Zeit nimmt dir das Rad genau zu erklären, dir die verschiedenen Einstellmöglichkeiten zeigt usw..wenn du also wirklich gar keine Ahnung von den einzelnen Komponenten des Bikes hast und auch zu Hause keinen "Fachmann" am Start, der dir die ersten Steps erklärt, dann wäre eine Abholung in deinem Fall schon was wert. Vorausgesetzt du musst keine hunderte Kilometer fahren


----------



## MK0310 (5. Juli 2012)

Wie ich oben ha schon geschrieben habe: ich fand die Abholung wirklich klasse. 
Man bekommt alles detailliert erklärt und kann min einem komplett eingestellten Bike nach Hause fahren.
Aber wie potzblitzer schon sagte: 500 km würde ich dafür nicht fahren.

P.S. Bei mir waren es 280 km die ich zu fahren hatte;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2012)

Nachteil der Abholung: der Umfang des Zubehörs ist u. U. geringer - so war es zumindest bei mir 2009, da gab es bei Abholung z. B. keine Dämpferpumpe, da die Luftelemente ja vorort passend eingestellt wurden.  So unheimlich gut finde ich die Präsentation bei der Übergabe eh nicht. Kommt vor allem auch sehr drauf an, ob man einen motivierten oder fachkundigen Mitarbeiter erwischt...


----------



## sirios (5. Juli 2012)

Wenn man Neuling ist, dann ist es eventuell interessant ein paar Dinge zum Dämpfersetup zu lernen. Falls man schon das ein oder andere Bike hatte würde ich darauf verzichten . Der Informationsgehalt hält sich echt in Grenzen. Der erzählt Dir in 1h das was ich Dir in 10-15 min erzählen kann .


----------



## MK0310 (5. Juli 2012)

Der Umfang des Zubehör ist der gleiche. 
Da stimme ich dir zu, wobei mein Berater wirklich motiviert war und mit alles Super erklärt hat. Aber wir sind alle nur Menschen und jeder hat mal nen schlechten Tag. Also ist es mehr oder weniger ein Glücksspiel;-)


----------



## Basti.H (5. Juli 2012)

Da ich doch eine längere strecke zu fahren hab (einfach ca. 450km) werd ich es dabei belassen und es mir zukommen lassen. 
Ist ja nicht so dass ich gar keine ahnung hab  
aber danke euch


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Wenn man Neuling ist, dann ist es eventuell interessant ein paar Dinge zum Dämpfersetup zu lernen.
> [...]
> Der erzählt Dir in 1h das was ich Dir in 10-15 min erzählen kann .







MK0310 schrieb:


> Der Umfang des Zubehör ist der gleiche.


Ok, dann wurde das vermutlich geändert.

In einem Beruf mit unmittelbarem Kundenkontakt gehört es einfach zur Professionalität, keinen schlechten Tag zu haben (oder es den Kunden nicht merken zu lassen)


----------



## Eldorain (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo in die Runde,

das sieht nach einer guten Stelle aus meine Erfahrung mit euch zu teilen was das Strive angeht. Ich bin seit ca 3 Monaten Besitzer eines Strive 2012 9.0 und war bisher super zufrieden. Ich war viel im Nordschwarzwald als auch in der Pfalz unterwegs und muss sagen das Strive macht einfach Spass und hat ein tolles Fahrgefühl. 

Vor knapp 2 Wochen gings auf zum Alpencross in die Westalpen für 8 Tage. Leider musste ich am Tag 5 einen Rahmenbruch am Unterrohr feststellen was die Tour damit für mich leider beendet hat . Das Unterrohr ist ca. zur Hälfte gebrochen. Inzwischen ist das Bike bei Canyon und ich warte auf eine Antwort/Aussage wie weiter verfahren wird. DAzu erwähnen möchte ich noch dass ich keinen Sturz oder ähnliche Vorfälle hatte. Das Terrain war zwar nicht einfach und zum Teil schon ordentlich grob und sehr anspruchsvoll (Westalpen) aber dafür ist das Strive ja auch gebaut (Auch die AUssage von Canyon als ich vor Ort zum Probefahren war).
Ich bin gespannt wie das weitergeht und hoffe natürlich, dass alles reibungslos über die Bühne geht und ich bald wieder auf den heimischen Trails unterwegs sein kann; jetzt wo gerade Hauptsaison ist und fast jeden Tag geile Touren anstehen.

Ich habe bereits auch schon nach ähnlichen Vorkommnissen gesucht aber zum Strive noch keinen Treffer zum Thema Rahmenbruch gefunden. Hat hier schonmal jemand Erfahrungen oder kennt jemand der jemand kennt bei dem sein Strive bei "artgerechtem" Gebrauch solche Schäden genommen hat? Ich kanns mir eigneltich nur mit einem Produktionsfehler erklären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (5. Juli 2012)

"Herzlichen Glückwunsch", das ist der erste mir bekannte Fall eines gebrochenen Rahmes beim Strive !


----------



## sirios (5. Juli 2012)

Hm... Hab noch nix davon gehört! Bisher sind auch bei mir noch keine Probleme aufgetreten und ich schone die Kiste nun wirklich nicht .

Hast Du vielleicht ein Bild davon gemacht oder kannst auf nem Bild die Stelle markieren wo es bei Dir gebrochen ist? Wäre interessant zu sehen. 

Ich hoffe dass mich nicht auch das Pech verfolgt wenn es in 2 Wochen nach Saalbach geht...


----------



## Eldorain (5. Juli 2012)

Hey, 

Ja, Bilder habe ich gemacht. ANbei die Komplett und Nahansicht vom Riss. Ich bin heilfroh, dass ich den halben Riss vor der Abfahrt am nächsten Tag bemerkt habe. Dieser hat sich nur durch ordentliches treten in die Pedale über Geräusche im Rahmen und durch sehr genaues Hinschauen zu erkennen gegeben. Ich habe ja bei solchen Geräuschen auch eher an Tretlager oder ähnliches gedacht, ein RAhmenbruch habe ich gar nicht in Erwägung gezogen. Will gar nicht dran denken was auf einer DH Passage mit ordneltich Tempo im Alpenterrain so alles passieren kann...


----------



## rebirth (5. Juli 2012)

Es gibt tatsächlich leute, die sich bei nem versender ein bike kaufen und angst haben ob sie es schaffen das teil zusammen zu schrauben?!? 

Kauft euch BITTE bei nem Händler vor Ort ein Bike... 

Versender ist mMn nur für Bastler! 

Zum Rahmenbruch: Ich hatte auch schon den ersten Defekt an der 270° Box, bzw. an dem "großen" Lager... 

Könnte mir Bitte jemand die Aufnahmebreite am Rahmen mal messen? Irgendwie kommt mir die jetzt schmäler vor als vorher. Nicht das die das Teil nur abgefräst haben


----------



## MK0310 (5. Juli 2012)

@rebirth: mMn bestellt man sich ein Bike bei nem Versender, um Geld gegenÃ¼ber dem Ã¶rtlichen HÃ¤ndler, bei gleichen Komponenten, zu sparen  bzw. fÃ¼r das gleiche geld bessere komponenten zu bekommen und im fall Canyon, da die Bikes einfach geil sind. 
AuÃerdem finde ich, is der showroom bei Canyon alleine schon eine reise Wert istððð


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Juli 2012)

Ich hab gestern mein Strive bestellt und heute wurde es Versand. Das nenn ich mal flott


----------



## potzblitzer (5. Juli 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern mein Strive bestellt und heute wurde es Versand. Das nenn ich mal flott



was für eins hast du bestellt?


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Juli 2012)

esx 9.0 sl


----------



## potzblitzer (5. Juli 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> esx 9.0 sl



und das wurde heute schon versendet? laut hp verfügbar ab KW29-30..
macht hoffnung für mich


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Juli 2012)

Jop ich war auch bisschen überrascht, da es gar so schnell ging. Hatte überhaupt nicht damit gerechnet. Was für eins hast du bestellt bzw willst du bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (5. Juli 2012)

Das 7er letzte Woche. Lieferdatum war bei Bestellung KW31. Bislang tut sich da auch nix..aber vielleicht überrascht mich Canyon ja (mal wieder)


----------



## bloodyludy (5. Juli 2012)

Eldorain schrieb:


> Ich bin heilfroh, dass ich den halben Riss ... durch sehr genaues Hinschauen zu erkennen gegeben. ...




Ist das auf der Obreseite des Unterrohres? Wie kann man so nen fetten Riss übersehen? War da ein Flaschenhalter/Kabelhalter angeschraubt? 

Ein seltener Ort für einen Bruch!
Der Lack ist an der Schraube kreisförmig abgeblättert und verdellert (Reflexionen!) sieht das Rohr und Riss auch aus. Ich hoffe nicht, dass Du damit weitergefahren bist...

Bin zwar kein Schweißfach-Ingenieur, sondern nur normaler, aber ich tippe auf:
Entweder Einfluss der Wärmeeinflußzone zwischen der angeschweissten 270°-Box Lagerhalter und  Mutter (evtl. schlechte Wärmebehandlung) oder fieser Material/Fertigungsfehler + hohe Belastung. 
Wobei ersteres näher an der Schweißnaht reissen sollte.

Viel Glück bei der Garantieabwicklung...


----------



## swoosh999 (5. Juli 2012)

Thema "Bremse":





Habe letztes Jahr meine Elixir CR und XTR Trigger mittels Hope-Matchmaker verbunden. Letzte Woche ging meine Elixir zum Service, da Druckpunktwandern. Muss gleich dazu sagen, dass ich vor 4 Wochen noch die Aluhebel gegen Carbon getauscht habe (75 EUR).
Heute erhielt ich das Paket zurück. Inhalt:
Elixir 9 Bremshebel in grau mit meinen alten originalen CR-Bremssätteln in schwarz.
Insider dürften nun wissen, dass E9 nur Matchmaker-X kompatibel sind und somit nicht mehr an meine passen. Ebenso erhielt ich meine Carbon-Hebel nicht zurück. Desweiteren gefällt mir die Farbkombi nicht.
Ich wollte Reparatur, keinen Austausch gegen eine andere Serie !

Ich seh das bis jetzt noch alles relaxt. Bitte gebt mir Tip´s wie ich mich morgen emotional in Schach halten kann ?!


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Juli 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> esx 9.0 sl



Viel Spaß damit, das Auspacken wird dir sicherlich Freude bereiten


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Juli 2012)

Wird schon alles heil ankommen, dann machts auch richtig Spaß


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Juli 2012)

Klar, die Räder sind imho viel zu aufwendig/vorsichtig verpackt. Hinterher schmeißt man ja die Teile eh durch den Wald.


----------



## Eldorain (6. Juli 2012)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Ist das auf der Obreseite des Unterrohres? Wie kann man so nen fetten Riss übersehen? War da ein Flaschenhalter/Kabelhalter angeschraubt?



Ja, Oberseite Unterrohr und da war auch ein Flaschenhalter befestigt der den Großteil des Risses verdeckt hat. Das Foto ist auch eine vergrößerte Nahaufnahme, fertig montiert war der bei weiterm nicht so klar erkennbar auf den ersten Blick. Erstmal gab es auch nur ein Knarzen was druch den Rahmen übertragen wurde und als Geräusch immer auftrat wenn man etwas käftiger in die Pedale trat. Vermutung war da noch Tretlager/Kurbel oder ähnliches (Ich habe da noch überhaupt nicht mit einem RAhmenbruch gerechnet). Auf der Suche danach sind 2 der anderen Fahrer bei langsamer FAhrt nebenhergelaufen um das Geräusch besser orten zu können, bis wir letztendlich den Riss endtdeckt haben.




bloodyludy schrieb:


> Ein seltener Ort für einen Bruch!
> Der Lack ist an der Schraube kreisförmig abgeblättert und verdellert (Reflexionen!) sieht das Rohr und Riss auch aus. Ich hoffe nicht, dass Du damit weitergefahren bist...


Natürlich bin ich, als ich den Riss festgestellt habe, nicht weitergefahren, wäre auch ziemlich Leichtsinning und auf der Strecke noch dazu extrem Lebensgefährlich gewesen. Es gab allerdings kein Punkt wo es plötzlich  "crack" gemacht hat und er war da. Der Riss muss Stück für Stück bei der Trail Abfahrt am Tag zuvor passiert sein. Wir haben ihn zum Glück dann während der AUffahrt am nächsten Tag festgestellt. 
Keine Ahnung wo das "verdellert" herkommt bzw. auf was du anspielst aber es sind kleine Wölbungen und Verformungen um den Riss spürbar und wie schon erwähnt war ein Flaschenhalter montiert, der den großteil des Ausschnitts der auf dem Foto zu sehen ist verdeckt hat.



bloodyludy schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Schweißfach-Ingenieur, sondern nur normaler, aber ich tippe auf:
> Entweder Einfluss der Wärmeeinflußzone zwischen der angeschweissten 270°-Box Lagerhalter und  Mutter (evtl. schlechte Wärmebehandlung) oder fieser Material/Fertigungsfehler + hohe Belastung.
> Wobei ersteres näher an der Schweißnaht reissen sollte.
> 
> Viel Glück bei der Garantieabwicklung...



Danke, ich tippe auf die 2. Vermutung.
Ich gehe bisher aber davon aus dass die Sachlage recht eindeutig ist, warte aber momentan noch auf das Feedback von Canyon.


----------



## bloodyludy (6. Juli 2012)

Eldorain schrieb:


> Ja, Oberseite Unterrohr und da war auch ein Flaschenhalter befestigt der den Großteil des Risses verdeckt hat. ...
> 
> Keine Ahnung wo das "verdellert" herkommt ... kleine Wölbungen und Verformungen um den Riss spürbar  ...



Falls nach einem derartigen Bruch das den Bruch umgebende Material verbogen oder "verdellert" aussieht, deutet das auf weitere Bewegung/Biegung des Rohres nach dem Bruch hin.
Entsteht durch fehlende Biegewiderstandsmomente des Rohres. Das Material am Riss wird gegeneinander gedrückt und knickt ein oder rutscht übereinander.

Das der Riss schnell so groß werden kann, ist nicht unüblich. 
Die neutrale Faser verschiebt sich, d.h. das Rohr biegt sich nicht mehr um seine Mitte, sondern außermittig und zieht somit immer wieter an den Enden des Risses.
Mich beunruhigt nur, dass dies eigentlich nur bei EXTREM dünner Wandstärke vorkommt.

Kann man an eine Cola-Dose selbst ermitteln:
Heile Dose verbiegen = Ein Knick in der Mitte bei sehr hoher Last
Dose vorher einen Schlitz verpassen und Biegen = Schlitz reißt u.U. plötzlich auf und wird länger, Dose verbiegt sich dann sehr leicht.

Wie gesagt, ich fahr selbst ein Strive und bin schon etwas besorgt, da die Wandstärke hier anscheinend grenzwertig ausgelegt wurde.
Das Versagen eines Rohres in der oben beschriebenen Form bleibt anfangs unbemerkt und es kann zu schlagartigen Verlust der Biegesteifigkeit und Deformierungen kommen. Das ist lebensgefährlich!

Ich spiele übrigens auf nichts an und arbeite auch nicht für die Reklamationsabteilung von Canyon! Ich häng nur an meinem Leben...


----------



## bloodyludy (6. Juli 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Ich seh das bis jetzt noch alles relaxt. Bitte gebt mir Tip´s wie ich mich morgen emotional in Schach halten kann ?!



Wer hat den Service gemacht?

Canyon oder ein Händlre in der Umgebung?

Denen würd ich Feuer u. H. machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (6. Juli 2012)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Wer hat den Service gemacht?
> 
> Canyon oder ein Händlre in der Umgebung?
> 
> Denen würd ich Feuer u. H. machen!



Habe die Bremse über Canyon eingeschickt, heute mit Canyon und Sport Import tel., schicke die Bremse nun direkt zu Sport Import, dann werden die Sättel auch getauscht (der nette Herr bei SI meinte ich solle einen 3zeiler mitschicken, dass die Kolben undicht oder fest sind, mir was einfallen lassen, damit er tauschen kann) 

im großen und ganzen so in ordnung. mein zorn hält sich in grenzen...


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Juli 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Habe die Bremse über Canyon eingeschickt, heute mit Canyon und Sport Import tel., schicke die Bremse nun direkt zu Sport Import, dann werden die Sättel auch getauscht (der nette Herr bei SI meinte ich solle einen 3zeiler mitschicken, dass die Kolben undicht oder fest sind, mir was einfallen lassen, damit er tauschen kann)
> 
> im großen und ganzen so in ordnung. mein zorn hält sich in grenzen...



Und deine Carbonhebel?


----------



## swoosh999 (6. Juli 2012)

v





xTr3Me schrieb:


> Und deine Carbonhebel?



aso, ja...ich bekomme dann auch neue Bremshebel der Elixir 9 Serie mit Carbon. Meine alten CR hat SI bereits zu Sram geschickt.

btw. CR und 9er Hebel sind die gleichen.

mein masterplan sieht jetzt so aus:
entweder auf trickstuff! warten bis der Ausleger für die xtr 980 verfügbar ist (mitte juli) und mit matchmaker X kombinieren, oder die E9 verkaufen und gleich ne Code holen, die würde dann wieder an meine jetzigen Hope-MM passen


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Juli 2012)

Schau dir auch die XT/XTR und evtl. auch die neuen X0 an.


----------



## swoosh999 (6. Juli 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schau dir auch die XT/XTR und evtl. auch die neuen X0 an.



XT/XTR wäre mit I-Spec wieder kombinierbar.
Allerdings bin ich spektisch was die XT im* alpinen Gelände* so macht.
sprich 1000hm abfahrt und mehr.

Bei unseren Hügeln hier (300hm) ist jede bremse gut 

mit der XO hätte ich das gleiche wie mit E9 -> matchmaker X !


----------



## rebirth (6. Juli 2012)

auf die neuen shimano bremsen schwören die ganzen fanboys/avid gegner, sie MÜSSEN also gut sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodyludy (6. Juli 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Kolben undicht oder fest



Undicht mein hinterre Kolben auch, wäre also kein Wunder.

Druckpunktwandern? Wurden die Teile mal richtig entlüftet?

Ich habe das Problem, dass die "Bladder" Ausgleichssäckchen im Griff Beim Entlüften Luft zieht. Es ist also unmöglich die Dinger Luftfrei zu kriegen. Raussiffen tuts aus den Griffen auch bereits.

Ich bin weder Fanboy von Shimano, noch Avid...trotzdem sind die der letzte Schrott!


----------



## swoosh999 (6. Juli 2012)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Druckpunktwandern? Wurden die Teile mal richtig entlüftet?



entlüftungsorgien hab ich veranstaltet, sogar bei vollmond und den ganzen kram 

das problem war, wenn ich den sattel entlüftet habe (hebel gezogen, damit vom system getennt) habe ich ein immer stärker werdendes "schmatzen" im hebel feststellen können. da geb ich dir recht, das ding zieht luft, allerdings trat bei mir noch kein dot aus. ende vom lied war, dass die erste abfahrt wieder ganz ok ging, ich aber immer weiter die druckpunktverstellung rausdrehen musste, bis ich schließlich nicht mehr weiter drehen und den hebel bis zum griff durchdrücken konnte. also wieder entlüftet und dann ging der spaß vom neuen los....

ps. die kolben war weder undicht noch fuhren sie ungleichmäßig aus. der sattel war 1a.



bloodyludy schrieb:


> Ich bin weder Fanboy von Shimano, noch Avid...trotzdem sind die der letzte Schrott!



dann wird es langsam eng. formula hat mich enttäuscht und kommt keine mehr ans rad, magura lehne ich prinzipiell ab. bleib beim weggang von avid noch hope oder shimano, wo beide eine große fangemeide besitzen.


----------



## MK0310 (6. Juli 2012)

Hey,

hatte einer von euch auch das problem, dass das hinterrad eures strive doch deutlich "eiert", also nen Achter drin hat??? Is mir gestern beim fahren aufgefallen.
Vll muss ich noch dazu sagen, dass ich dem rad noch keine schläge oder ähnliches zugeführt habe.
Gruß


----------



## Baddi82 (6. Juli 2012)

Nope, mein vorderes Laufrad hat nen leichten Schlag, aber das kam von der unglücklichen Landung  von Werk ab, waren meine i.O.


----------



## sirios (6. Juli 2012)

Sicher, dass es das Laufrad ist und nicht einfach nur der Reifen? Check das mal, da kann man sich ganz schnell vertuen. Meine Reifen sitzen auch nicht 100% perfekt. Die Laufräder laufen aber annähernd astrein. Trotzdem hat man das Gefühl nen 8ter zu haben wenn man auf den Mantel gafft


----------



## MK0310 (6. Juli 2012)

@sirios danke werd ich morgen mal prüfen. ;-)


----------



## H1llnippler (6. Juli 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Thema "Bremse":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zum Druckpunkt wandern, mir ist aufgefallen wenn er schwamiger wird dreh ich ihn voll raus "pad contact" z.b. beim aufstieg u dann beim einstieg in Trail wieder voll rein u er ist knall hart u das längere zeit (3-4 wochen) 
Fahr die jetzt gut ein Jahr u noch nie entlüftet, mit der Methode absolut nicht notwendig.

aber bitte erklärt mir mal einer warum sich das so nachstellt  schulter zuck?


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Juli 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> XT/XTR wäre mit I-Spec wieder kombinierbar.
> Allerdings bin ich spektisch was die XT im* alpinen Gelände* so macht.
> sprich 1000hm abfahrt und mehr.
> 
> ...



Für längere Abfahrten und eine bessere Performance braucht man scheinbar die Ice-Tec Scheiben.


----------



## stromb6 (7. Juli 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> XT/XTR wäre mit I-Spec wieder kombinierbar.
> Allerdings bin ich spektisch was die XT im* alpinen Gelände* so macht.
> sprich 1000hm abfahrt und mehr.
> 
> ...



Hab die neue XT bereits testen dürfen. 2000 Hm bergab. Also da kommt keine Avid oder Formula Bremse nur annähernd ran.
Die XT hat mehr Bremspower, ist besser dosierbar und bei weitem besser gekühlt als die Avid. 
Werde nach dieser Saison definitiv meine Formula Oval durch eine XT ersetzen. Die 100 Gramm Mehrgewicht sind mir Latte, dafür mehr Standfestigkeit, mehr Bremspower und besser dosierbar.


----------



## bloodyludy (7. Juli 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> dann wird es langsam eng. formula hat mich enttäuscht und kommt keine mehr ans rad, magura lehne ich prinzipiell ab. bleib beim weggang von avid noch hope oder shimano, wo beide eine große fangemeide besitzen.



Ich meinte damit ausschließlich Avid.

Magura WAR mal gut und ist mittlerweile reiner Plastiksch...


Shimano ist pflegeleicht und günstig, Hope würde ich gerne mal testen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodyludy (7. Juli 2012)

H1llnippler schrieb:


> zum Druckpunkt wandern, mir ist aufgefallen wenn er schwamiger wird dreh ich ihn voll raus "pad contact" z.b. beim aufstieg u dann beim einstieg in Trail wieder voll rein u er ist knall hart u das längere zeit (3-4 wochen)
> Fahr die jetzt gut ein Jahr u noch nie entlüftet, mit der Methode absolut nicht notwendig.
> 
> aber bitte erklärt mir mal einer warum sich das so nachstellt  schulter zuck?



Pad contact rausdrehen = mehr Hebelweg, da der Taperbore-Bereich länger aktiv ist, das System also offen. Evtl. können dadurch Gasblasen aus Leitung besser am Geberkolben vorbei in die Ausgleichsbladder. Dreht man die Einstellschraube wieder rein, hat man evtl. ein besser entlüftetes System und zudem einen früheren Druckpunkt.

http://cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images/news/2008/08/07/Elixir_cut-away-798-75.jpg

http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/03/15/2012-avid-elixir-brakes-unveiled-lighter-better-easier/


----------



## H1llnippler (7. Juli 2012)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Pad contact rausdrehen = mehr Hebelweg, da der Taperbore-Bereich länger aktiv ist, das System also offen. Evtl. können dadurch Gasblasen aus Leitung besser am Geberkolben vorbei in die Ausgleichsbladder. Dreht man die Einstellschraube wieder rein, hat man evtl. ein besser entlüftetes System und zudem einen früheren Druckpunkt.
> 
> http://cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images/news/2008/08/07/Elixir_cut-away-798-75.jpg
> 
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/03/15/2012-avid-elixir-brakes-unveiled-lighter-better-easier/



also ein bekanntes Thema, ja in so etwa habe ichs mal unter freunden versucht zum erklären aber wie es so ist im Forum da will man sich ned die Blösse geben 
anyways, thanx


----------



## potzblitzer (9. Juli 2012)

Jemand hier der ein Strive in rahmengröße S fährt? Wenn ja mit welchen Körpermaß? Danke!


----------



## valmal86 (9. Juli 2012)

Ich fahr M mit 176 und 83 schrittlänge. Ich muss aber sagen, dass sowohl bei mir als auch bei einigen freunden das PPS von Canyon gepasst hat. Wenn du also keine "extremen" vorlieben zwecks größeres oder kleineres Bike hast kannst du dich sehr gut daran halten. Wenn du genau in den Übergangsbereich fällst ruf einfach bei denen an, die sagen dir dann schon was besser ist


----------



## derth (9. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Jemand hier der ein Strive in rahmengröße S fährt? Wenn ja mit welchen Körpermaß? Danke!



Hallo ich: h=170cm, S passt optimal. Hab bisher eher zum größeren Rahmen tendiert (Touren) aber bin völlig zufrieden .


----------



## airfloh46 (9. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Jemand hier der ein Strive in rahmengröße S fährt? Wenn ja mit welchen Körpermaß? Danke!




Ich hab mit 1.70m und Schrittlänge 74 cm auch ein S. Komme super damit zurecht.


----------



## wholeStepDown (9. Juli 2012)

bin ich mit 1.85 eigentlich schon der Goliath hier?


----------



## sirios (9. Juli 2012)

Ne, nicht ganz: 1,90 m  und mein Strive in L kommt mir manchmal wie ein BMX Rad vor


----------



## potzblitzer (9. Juli 2012)

Puh ok beruhigend, es gibt auch S-Rahmen Fahrer mit ähnlichen Maßen wie ich  im Wartezimmer-Thread haben einige nen M Rahmen statt dem S genommen bei gleicher Größe. Scheint aber auch Geschmacksache zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBiew (9. Juli 2012)

ist euch eigentlich bewusst, dass ich hier tausend tode sterbe weil ich auf dieses knaller bike warte und irgendwie keine statusmeldung kommt...!?!? jetzt hat sich die verfügbarkeit auch noch um 2 wochen verkürzt... ich halts nicht mehr aus!!! gebt mir mein bike!!!!


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

was fürn knaller bike?


----------



## schwed1 (9. Juli 2012)

Servus,

hab mir meine Hinterradfelge (DT Swiss 2000) vom Strive 7.0 2011 verbogen und brauch jetzt Ersatz. Gits günstige Alternativen oder auf was muss man beim Gebrauchtkauf aufpassen.

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## sirios (9. Juli 2012)

Schreib einfach mal den dt Swiss Service an. Die waren bei mir sehr nett wegen meinen verbogenen Speichen ! Eventuell können die dir ein günstiges Angebot machen. 

Wie haste das eigentlich geschafft?


----------



## schrabbel (9. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Original ersatz bekommst du hier für ~ 60
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=product&info=547

Die E530 Felge welche im E2000 verbaut ist, ist nur gesteckt, schmal und relativ schwer. 
Besser gleich gegen was höherwertiges austauschen.

Mein E2000 ist auch furchtbar weich eingespeicht, ..wundert mich das
bei mir noch nichts passiert ist.


----------



## wholeStepDown (10. Juli 2012)

mal wieder zum thema gabel (sorry...):
lohnt sich beispielsweise eine 2011er 2step Lyrik (später umbau auf DPA) oder warten, bis es eine Lyrik  DPA gebraucht iwo gibt? Oder gar eine neue?
Von welcher Lyrik ist eher abzuraten (Modell/ Baujahr)? 
Was kann ich denn für eine neue Fox 36er Talas Factory Fit verlangen?
edit:
Sind die (neueren) Lyriks eigentlich alle tapered? Ich sehe teilweise Angebote, in denen das nicht angegeben wird, sondern beispielsweise nur 1.5 Oder 1.8, aber auf den dazugehörigen Bildern (ja, können auch von einer anderen Lyrik sein...) eigentlich immer ein tapered Schaft zu erkennen ist. Dazu die Frage: was brauche ich eigentlich (für einen 1:1 Tausch)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdbomber (10. Juli 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Ne, nicht ganz: 1,90 m  und mein Strive in L kommt mir manchmal wie ein BMX Rad vor


 
Hi,

für nächstes Jahr suche ich auch was neues. Das Strive wäre eigentlich ideal aber genau das mit dem "BMX-Gefühl" befürchte ich eben auch. Ich hatte bisher das Torque Trailflow in L und mal so grob von den Daten her sind Strive und Torque ja ähnlich "kompakt". Das Torque kam mir immer etwas klein vor (im negativen Sinne)  Ein Tagesausflug nach Canyon steht auch in den nächsten Monaten an und ich weiss das Rahmengrösse schwer zu beurteilen sind aber, jetzt mal rein für meinen Seelenfrieden, wie fühlst du dich auf dem Bike? Haben zum Beispiel deine Kniee und dein Lenker schon Bekanntschaft miteinander gemacht? Wie ist es so auf längeren Touren?


----------



## DaBiew (10. Juli 2012)

das 7.0... 
ich geh ein..


----------



## DaBiew (10. Juli 2012)

als ich vor ein paar wochen das es 7.0 bestellt habe wurde mir die kalenderwoche 32 als angezeigt, mittlerweile zeigen sie woche 30.. kann ich jetzt damit rechnen, dass meins früher kommt oder gilt das nur für bestellungen die jetzt eingehen, denn dann könnte ich ja stornieren und neu bestellen^^
sehr verwirrend das ganze!!!


----------



## schwed1 (10. Juli 2012)

Wie haste das eigentlich geschafft?[/quote]

Ãber eine steinerene Wasserrinne oder so Ã¤hnlich mit ca 30 sachen drÃ¼ber. Das Vorderrad angehoben und mit dem hinteren gegen einen Stein. Snakebite (nenntman das so) und voll bis zur Felge durch, den Felgenrand mit eingedrÃ¼ckt und die Felge verbogen. Hab jetzt die Speichen schon nachzentriert, aber das wird nix mehr.

Original ersatz bekommst du hier fÃ¼r ~ 60â¬
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.p...oduct&info=547

Danke fÃ¼r den Link, da muss ich wohl selber einspeichen. Ist das schwierig, braucht man da Spezialwerkzeug. Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach was hÃ¶herwertiges.

Noch was ganz anderes, habt ihr auch ein KnarzgerÃ¤usch bei treten festgestellt. Ich noch wahnsinnig.


----------



## sirios (10. Juli 2012)

Erdbomber schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für nächstes Jahr suche ich auch was neues. Das Strive wäre eigentlich ideal aber genau das mit dem "BMX-Gefühl" befürchte ich eben auch. Ich hatte bisher das Torque Trailflow in L und mal so grob von den Daten her sind Strive und Torque ja ähnlich "kompakt". Das Torque kam mir immer etwas klein vor (im negativen Sinne)  Ein Tagesausflug nach Canyon steht auch in den nächsten Monaten an und ich weiss das Rahmengrösse schwer zu beurteilen sind aber, jetzt mal rein für meinen Seelenfrieden, wie fühlst du dich auf dem Bike? Haben zum Beispiel deine Kniee und dein Lenker schon Bekanntschaft miteinander gemacht? Wie ist es so auf längeren Touren?



Servus

Also ich fühl mich auf dem Strive sau wohl. Das mit dem BMX Gefühl ist auch nicht im negativen Sinne gemeint. Die Kiste ist halt wirklich extrem wendig und man sitzt eben recht kompakt. Ich fahr auch durchaus sehr sehr lange Touren (im Flachland auch über 100 km) und auch da stört mich das Strive nicht. Auf meinen Endurotouren und auch bei den Flowtrail Ausflügen macht es ebenso Spaß. Bekanntschaft mit dem Lenker haben meine Knie noch nicht gemacht . Von meiner Seite aus gibts bisher nix negatives zu sagen


----------



## kraft_werk (10. Juli 2012)

schwed1 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was ganz anderes, habt ihr auch ein Knarzgeräusch bei treten festgestellt. Ich noch wahnsinnig.



Mach mal ein wenig Fett auf die Steckachse hinten und die Lager, die Ketten- und Sitzstrebe miteinander verbinden..


----------



## karsten13 (11. Juli 2012)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Mach mal ein wenig Fett auf die Steckachse hinten und die Lager, die Ketten- und Sitzstrebe miteinander verbinden..



kann helfen, muss aber nicht ...







Hier kam das Knacken aus dem Hauptlager. Hilfreich dazu ist auch das hier (Reihenfolge Zusammenbau Hauptlager und Anzugsmomente).

Bei mir sind einige Lager hinüber, da muss ich nochmal ran ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## kraft_werk (11. Juli 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## Erdbomber (11. Juli 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Also ich fühl mich auf dem Strive sau wohl. Das mit dem BMX Gefühl ist auch nicht im negativen Sinne gemeint. Die Kiste ist halt wirklich extrem wendig und man sitzt eben recht kompakt. Ich fahr auch durchaus sehr sehr lange Touren (im Flachland auch über 100 km) und auch da stört mich das Strive nicht. Auf meinen Endurotouren und auch bei den Flowtrail Ausflügen macht es ebenso Spaß. Bekanntschaft mit dem Lenker haben meine Knie noch nicht gemacht . Von meiner Seite aus gibts bisher nix negatives zu sagen


 
Vielen Dank, das hört sich ja sehr gut an Dann bin ich mal auf die 2013er Modelle gespannt!


----------



## Chrisinger (11. Juli 2012)

Hat hier jemand zufällig die Größe 173 und eine SL von ca 81? Wenn ja welche Rahmengröße hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoelzer_Sepp (11. Juli 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> kann helfen, muss aber nicht ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Die schöne (jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr) weiße Wand...


----------



## H1llnippler (11. Juli 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> kann helfen, muss aber nicht ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu geil, knacken beheben aber das Bike nicht Vorher komplett gereinigt 
wunder dich nicht wenn es Nachher Knirscht wie Sand im Getriebe


----------



## bighit3rider (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mir einen gebrauchten 2011er Canyon Strive Rahmen gekauft.
Laut Canyon Homepage soll der Rahmen ja eine S3 Low Direct Mount Umwerfer Aufnahme haben. Aber irgendwie passt der Umwerfer nicht.
Die Löcher passen nicht und der Umwerfer würde dann auch nicht "plan" auf dem Adapter aufliegen.
Kann mir einer sagen ob da vielleicht ein falscher Adapter am Rahmen war ?
Danke.


----------



## un1e4shed (11. Juli 2012)

Miss mal nach:



> S3, E2: Diesen Montagestandard erhält man, wenn man einen E-Typ  Umwerfer von dem Montageblech trennt und ihn direkt an die Kettenstrebe  schraubt. Dazu gibt es bei entsprechenden Kettenstreben 2 Bohrungen mit  einem Abstand von 22,1mm, von denen das vordere aber seitlich 5mm in  Richtung Kettenblätter versetzt ist.
> S2: Dasselbe wie bei S3/E2, nur dass die Montagelöcher nicht versetzt, sondern in einer Ebene sind.
> S1: Wieder eine Montage an der Kettenstrebe, bei der aber der Abstand der beiden Bohrungen größer (42,7mm) ist.
> 
> Quelle: http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/archive/index.php/t-159091.html


----------



## un1e4shed (11. Juli 2012)

brauchst doch nicht messen, auf der Canyon Homepage steht:
Kompatibel mit: Shimano E-Type, Montage nur ohne BB-Platte / E-Type Platte
Kompatibel mit: Sram S3 Low Direct Mount (mit spezieller Adapterplatte)
Montage an Schwinge mit Adapter

Im Katalog von 2011 steht, dass beim Rahmen nur der Adapter für E-Type mitgeliefert wird. D.h. du brauchst den Adapter für nen S3 Umwerfer, welchen du bei Canyon bekommst


----------



## schwed1 (11. Juli 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand zufällig die Größe 173 und eine SL von ca 81? Wenn ja welche Rahmengröße hast du?


 
Servus,

ich hab genau die gleichen Daten wie du. Ich habe ein S genommen. Komm damit ganz gut zurecht, würde aber wenn ich wieder die Wahl hätte ein M nehmen und anstatt des 70er Vorbau einen 50er einbauen. Ich glaub das wäre perfekt. Beim S sitzt man schon recht eng am Lenker, so Kinderrad mäßig. Aber ansonsten ein geiles Bike.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## bighit3rider (11. Juli 2012)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> brauchst doch nicht messen, auf der Canyon Homepage steht:
> Kompatibel mit: Shimano E-Type, Montage nur ohne BB-Platte / E-Type Platte
> Kompatibel mit: Sram S3 Low Direct Mount (mit spezieller Adapterplatte)
> Montage an Schwinge mit Adapter
> ...



Ich Danke Dir


----------



## Daseca (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich habe mal eine frage..::hab das strive es 8.0 in schwarz (weiß) nach 3 Fahrt ist das Oberrohr total verkratzt und unter dem weiß kommen Schwarze Stricher hervor!ist das weiß nur aufgeklebt?mit/ohne Klarlack?kann man die Folie nachkaufen?

Danke


----------



## valmal86 (14. Juli 2012)

Hi Striver,

habe gestern in der Trafik ums eck ein bisschen durch die bike Zeitschriften gestöbert und in der Enduro Fahrtechnik Beilage der "Bike - Österreichausgabe" eines des "Obi Oranje Strives" mit einem Dämpfer mit Piggy Back erspät (Sicher kein Fox ich glaube RS). Hat das jemand von euch auch gesehen oder ist das nur meinen adleraugen aufgefallen  . 
Bisher ist der einzige angeblich verbaubare Dämpfer ja der Fox DHX Air und das wäre eine interessante Alternative für einen Schluckfreudigeren Hinterbau.

Greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (14. Juli 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Hi Striver,
> 
> habe gestern in der Trafik ums eck ein bisschen durch die bike Zeitschriften gestöbert und in der Enduro Fahrtechnik Beilage der "Bike - Österreichausgabe" eines des "Obi Oranje Strives" mit einem Dämpfer mit Piggy Back erspät (Sicher kein Fox ich glaube RS). Hat das jemand von euch auch gesehen oder ist das nur meinen adleraugen aufgefallen  .
> Bisher ist der einzige angeblich verbaubare Dämpfer ja der Fox DHX Air und das wäre eine interessante Alternative für einen Schluckfreudigeren Hinterbau.
> ...




würde mich auch interessieren^^


----------



## rebirth (14. Juli 2012)

hier ausm forum hat doch einer nen coil mit pb verbaut. mittlerweile sicher nicht der einzigste.


----------



## sirios (14. Juli 2012)

Gibt ein paar die den Monarch rc3 plus haben und den ein oder anderen mit nem dhx Air (inklusive mir). Nen vivid coil hab ich auch schon gesehen. Die Schluckfreude ist beim Strive auch nicht das Problem, du musst dem Hinterbau eher beibringen nicht alles ungefragt mit dem Maximum an Federweg zu schlucken .  Im direkten Vergleich rc3 vs dhx schneidet der dhx, obgleich oft verspottet und verflucht, definitiv besser ab . Läuft!


----------



## schrabbel (14. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre den Monarch RC3 seit etwa 9 Monaten, bin  zufrieden.

Druckstufe Low, Zugstufe Medium
Die grosse Luftkammer ist mit 8 Gummiringen komplett verkleinert.

Fährt sich ähnlich straff wie ein RT3, verhärtet aber nicht wie dieser.
Wurzelteppiche und Steinfelder sind kein Problem mit dem Plus.
Der RC3 hat keine Plattform, ..neigt also zum Wippen wenn man nicht
"rund"- pedaliert. Hinterbau sackt an steilen Anstiegen etwas weg.


----------



## sirios (14. Juli 2012)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Der RC3 hat keine Plattform, ..neigt also zum Wippen wenn man nicht
> "rund"- pedaliert. Hinterbau sackt an steilen Anstiegen etwas weg.



Wenn es schaukelt einfach den druckstufenhebek zuknallen. Hat ja eh nur drei Stufen !


----------



## Sleek (14. Juli 2012)

DaBiew schrieb:


> als ich vor ein paar wochen das es 7.0 bestellt habe wurde mir die kalenderwoche 32 als angezeigt, mittlerweile zeigen sie woche 30.. kann ich jetzt damit rechnen, dass meins früher kommt oder gilt das nur für bestellungen die jetzt eingehen, denn dann könnte ich ja stornieren und neu bestellen^^
> sehr verwirrend das ganze!!!



Habe heute mein 7.0er in Größe L schwarz/weiß bestellt und werde es mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch in KW30 abholen. Man hat mir gesagt, dass alle laufenden Bestellungen vorher dran sind und dann ich an der Reihe bin. Die sind anscheinend gut in der Zeit.

Andere Sache: Gibt es vielleicht ein paar Empfehlungen, welche Teile ich beim 7.0er sofort tauschen sollte, solange diese neu/neuwertig sind. Taugen die Bremsen auf lange Zeit?

Grüße

Sleek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (14. Juli 2012)

Hi!

Naja, die Bremsen sind nicht der Hammer. Ich würde sie verkaufen. Weiter kann ich nur empfehlen, Kette und Kassette zu tauschen!


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. Juli 2012)

Das musst du mir mal genau erklären warum man diese Teile austauschen soll!


----------



## rebirth (15. Juli 2012)

auf die kette bin ich gespannt


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. Juli 2012)




----------



## DaBiew (15. Juli 2012)

also ich hab halt nen anderen lenker/vorbau schon hier liegen um direkt zu tauschen (spank spoon 740/20 und spank spoon vorbau) ansonsten seh ich da wenig bedarf zu tauschen.. en kollege hat mal gemeint, soll mir das saint schaltwerk holen, aber solang kein defekt oder so vorliegt werd ich das wohl mal nicht tun.. 
was du noch machen kannst wären andere schellen am lenker um für cams bessere sicht zu schaffen.. so kleinigkeiten.. sattel jenachdem wie er zu dir passt is natürlich noch son ding..


----------



## schrabbel (15. Juli 2012)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Naja, die Bremsen sind nicht der Hammer. Ich würde sie verkaufen. Weiter kann ich nur empfehlen, Kette und Kassette zu tauschen!



Mit der Elixir 5 kann man leben, die Deore Kassette ohne Spider würde
ich auch sofort gegen XT tauschen, ..die Kette gleich mit wechseln.

kraft_werk hat recht!


----------



## DaBiew (15. Juli 2012)

welche kette ist empfehlenswert? irgendwas besonderes worauf zu achten ist?


----------



## schrabbel (15. Juli 2012)

Kauf dir einfach ein XT Verschleißset da ist dann die Kette mit
dabei. 10 Fach 11-36 kostet ~65

Das '11 7er Strive kam auch mit billiger Deore Kassette und mieser KMC Kette.
Welche Kette Jahrgang '12 verbaut hat weis ich allerdings nicht, ..kann aber 
erfahrungsgemäß nichts dolles sein.


----------



## DaBiew (15. Juli 2012)

kassette kost sogar noch 50 bei rose.. bei den ketten steht überall  dabei sie seien nur mit diesen und jenen kurbeln verwendbar, beim 7er  strive is aber ne raceface dran.. is das ok?


----------



## schrabbel (15. Juli 2012)

Es sollte eigendlich jede 10 Fach Kette (SRAM/Shimano) laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trunki (15. Juli 2012)

Hier mal mein Strive mit neuem Lenker. Der alte war definitiv zu schmal für meinen monströsen Oberkörper 

Ich werd mich jetzt auch bald mal wieder in meiner alten Heimat blicken lassen und den neuen Flowtrail in Ottweiler rocken.

Ansonsten noch sehr zufrieden mit der Ausstattung ab Werk. Wollte ich nur mal loswerden.


----------



## rebirth (15. Juli 2012)

bester lenker wo gibt


----------



## valmal86 (15. Juli 2012)

also der lenker ist echt gut. 
nur deine Sattelstürtzenposition pack ich nicht  wenn du auf den knopf am lenker drückst kommt die ja noch fast 13 cm raus 
Rahmen ist M wenn ich mich nicht täusche wie groß bist du?


----------



## Trunki (15. Juli 2012)

Ich weiss was du meinst.  Die ist auch am limit.  aber wenn ich toure brauch ich die Länge.  Kann echt sein dass ich die falsche Rahmengrösse habe (M). Bin 1,82 m  , fühl mich aber sehr wohl auf dem radl und bin sehr agil.


----------



## DaBiew (15. Juli 2012)

joa der lenker is scho nice.. passt auch gut auf das rad.. meiner is rot, roter vorbau, rote spacer, weisse griffe, weisse pedale.. denk mal das wird auch ganz schick..


----------



## valmal86 (15. Juli 2012)

ok.. ja ich bin 176 und war beim M aber knapp am S laut pps von canyon und hab mich dann genau wegen dem Touren fahren für das M entschieden. Vielleicht solltest du echt überlegen so viel wie möglich für die 125 er reverb zu bekommen und ne 2013er mit 150 mm verstellweg zu bekommen.


----------



## schrabbel (15. Juli 2012)

Ich bin 1.83 und fahre auch M - passt perfekt. Meine Sattelstütze ist aber
lange nicht so weit draussen wie bei Trunki, ..habe wohl 20 cm kürzere Beine


----------



## sirios (15. Juli 2012)

Trunki schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Strive mit neuem Lenker. Der alte war definitiv zu schmal für meinen monströsen Oberkörper
> 
> Ich werd mich jetzt auch bald mal wieder in meiner alten Heimat blicken lassen und den neuen Flowtrail in Ottweiler rocken.
> 
> Ansonsten noch sehr zufrieden mit der Ausstattung ab Werk. Wollte ich nur mal loswerden.



Dann Pass mal auf dass du mit dem breiten Lenker nicht in Ottweiler am nächsten Baum hängen bleibst . Das mit der stütze ist echt mal lustig...  aber wenn es passt dann passt es


----------



## Trunki (15. Juli 2012)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Ich bin 1.83 und fahre auch M - passt perfekt. Meine Sattelstütze ist aber
> lange nicht so weit draussen wie bei Trunki, ..habe wohl 20 cm kürzere Beine



 Das ist das Problem bei mir. Mein Torso ist zu kurz und zu dick und meine beine sind zu lang.   
Hä hä, macht euch mal n Bild in euren Köpfen...

Die Option mit der 2013 er Reverb werde ich mal im Auge behalten. Und bis dahin weiterhin hoffen, dass die Stütze hält.Bis jetzt lief es ja noch super und ich hab das Ding schon gut rangenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trunki (15. Juli 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Dann Pass mal auf dass du mit dem breiten Lenker nicht in Ottweiler am nächsten Baum hängen bleibst . Das mit der stütze ist echt mal lustig...  aber wenn es passt dann passt es



Ich werd aufpassen   ,  oder montiere sogar kurzeitig wieder den schmalen Lenker...  ach Quatsch , no risk ,no fun


----------



## sirios (15. Juli 2012)

Trunki schrieb:


> Ich werd aufpassen   ,  oder montiere sogar kurzeitig wieder den schmalen Lenker...  ach Quatsch , no risk ,no fun




Können auch gern mal was ausmachen und wir kommen auch mit zwei Strives nach Ottweiler ! Würde sicher lustig


----------



## Trunki (15. Juli 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Können auch gern mal was ausmachen und wir kommen auch mit zwei Strives nach Ottweiler ! Würde sicher lustig



Ach ja, du und der Zauberer, gelle?   
Ich sags voher mal an, wenn ich nochmal im Lande bin.  Meistens eh an einem WE.  
Bin natürlich für neue Bekanntschaften immer gerne zu haben. Ich werd auch noch 2-3 leute mitbringen.


----------



## DaBiew (15. Juli 2012)

wo kann man denn bei euch gut fahren? komme aus saarburg


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Juli 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Können auch gern mal was ausmachen und wir kommen auch mit zwei Strives nach Ottweiler ! Würde sicher lustig



Wenn ich mich mit meinem neuen Strive anschließen dürfte, wären wir schon zu viert


----------



## sirios (15. Juli 2012)

Klingt nach nem treffen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (15. Juli 2012)

leider zu weit weg  wie wärs mit nem striver treffen im ösiland??


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Juli 2012)

Bei einem treffen in ösiland wär ich auch dabei


----------



## valmal86 (15. Juli 2012)

naja ich plane ende august in der region kitzbühel biken zu gehen. interessante strecken dort sind zb der Ehrenbachtrail, der Lisi Osl Trail der Bikepark brixen und saalbach ist auch nur ne halbe stunde weg mit dem auto oder zug 

http://www.bikepark-hopfgarten.at/track.htm bikepark hopfgarten


----------



## sirios (15. Juli 2012)

bin übrigens vom 23-30 Juli in Saalbach


----------



## valmal86 (15. Juli 2012)

nice.. hab zwar verlängertes we aber nur bist dienstag


----------



## Mecka-Joe (15. Juli 2012)

Eldorain schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ja, Bilder habe ich gemacht. ANbei die Komplett und Nahansicht vom Riss. Ich bin heilfroh, dass ich den halben Riss vor der Abfahrt am nächsten Tag bemerkt habe. Dieser hat sich nur durch ordentliches treten in die Pedale über Geräusche im Rahmen und durch sehr genaues Hinschauen zu erkennen gegeben. Ich habe ja bei solchen Geräuschen auch eher an Tretlager oder ähnliches gedacht, ein RAhmenbruch habe ich gar nicht in Erwägung gezogen. Will gar nicht dran denken was auf einer DH Passage mit ordneltich Tempo im Alpenterrain so alles passieren kann...



Wie ist der Stand mit deinem Rahmenbruch?

Gruß Joe


----------



## airfloh46 (16. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen Strivegemeinde

Hat schon mal jemand probiert ob im Strive 2,5 Reifen passen.


----------



## Daseca (16. Juli 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> naja ich plane ende august in der region kitzbühel biken zu gehen. interessante strecken dort sind zb der Ehrenbachtrail, der Lisi Osl Trail der Bikepark brixen und saalbach ist auch nur ne halbe stunde weg mit dem auto oder zug ;-)
> 
> http://www.bikepark-hopfgarten.at/track.htm bikepark hopfgarten ;-)



Ich war da auch im Mai in Urlaub!kann das Hotel küchl empfehlen!preiswert und Super Betreuung!lisi osl Trail und Ehrenbachtrail sind wir beide Gefahren.....sind beide der Hammer!!!!!kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## kraft_werk (16. Juli 2012)

airfloh46 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Strivegemeinde
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand probiert ob im Strive 2,5 Reifen passen.



Das ist Herstellerabhängig! Wichtig ist dabei eher die ETRTO, denn ein 2,5er Conti kann schmaler sein, als ein 2,35er Schwalbe. 

Im Hinterbau dürfte es ab ETRTO 62-559 (62mm auf 26") Probleme geben.
In der Gabel sollte das allerdings kein Problem sein.


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Juli 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> bin übrigens vom 23-30 Juli in Saalbach




übrigens fahr ich da mit dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (16. Juli 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> übrigens fahr ich da mit dir



Ne, oder?!


----------



## greg12 (16. Juli 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> übrigens fahr ich da mit dir



täuschts oder spricht deine fox im treppen video auf kleine schläge praktisch gar nicht an? sieht im video jedenfalls sehr steif aus- taucht aber auch beim bremsen nur wenig ein.
fährst du mit viel zugstufendämpfung???


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Juli 2012)

das täuscht etwas. Habe eben nochmal das original Video mit besserer Auflösung angesehen und da erkennt man es schon besser. Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit der Talas. Seit dem Ölwechsel spricht sie auch sensibler an. Das war im Video noch nicht der Fall. 

Also die Zugstufe könnte grob geschätzt auf ungefähr 3/4 stehen


----------



## rebirth (16. Juli 2012)

kurze frage zum ölwechsel: hast du gleich die dichtungen mit getauscht?


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Juli 2012)

sie wurden wieder verwendet


----------



## valmal86 (16. Juli 2012)

Daseca schrieb:


> Ich war da auch im Mai in Urlaub!kann das Hotel küchl empfehlen!preiswert und Super Betreuung!lisi osl Trail und Ehrenbachtrail sind wir beide Gefahren.....sind beide der Hammer!!!!!kann ich nur empfehlen!



Das letzte stück vom ehrenbachtrail auch???
"hotel" hab ich schon... Hütte meiner Großelterm steht dort in der nähe


----------



## Frypan (16. Juli 2012)

2,5er Reifen sind kein Problem. Ich hatte für den Park schon Mary's und Will's montiert. Die Bauen sehr breit (hab bis jetzt keinen Hersteller gefunden, der noch breiter baut als Schwalbe). Hatte auch im Schlamm keine Probleme.


----------



## DiHo (17. Juli 2012)

HeHe
Da weiß ich ja jetzt wer noch ein Strive in Neustadt fährt.........
(Da wo andere Urlaub machen und die besten Trails sind)
irgendwann trifft man sich da auch im Gelände
Grüße


----------



## Frypan (17. Juli 2012)

Sehr schön 

Und in Beerfelden trifft man sich bestimmt auch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (17. Juli 2012)

war noch mit dem alten Felt

Grüße


----------



## Username123 (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo Strive Gemeinde,

wollte mir mal ein Strive in echt anschauen und daher meine Frage, .. ist hier jemand aus dem Münchner Raum der ein Strive fährt?

Rahmengröße M oder L wäre noch interessant...

gruß


----------



## rossecat (18. Juli 2012)

Ich lass mich jetzt einfach überraschen. Hab noch keins gesehen aber gleich bestellt. Wird schon geil sein  Strive ES 8 in M
Viele Grüsse aus dem Ammertal


----------



## gotboost (18. Juli 2012)

Setzt dich einfach an die Isar, da fahren bestimmt 50 davon am Tag vorbei..


----------



## DaBiew (18. Juli 2012)

endlich auch stolzer besitzer des strive 7.0.. dummerweise steht mein werkzeug in der firma, also muss bis morgen noch der originallenker drauf bleiben, aber so kacke is der garnichmal.. 
hätte ja echt nicht gedacht, dass es sich mit 2 kettenblättern an der kurbel so fein bergauf strampeln lässt.. echt nice!!!
hoffe, dass das wetter morgen einigermaßen mitspielt und ich nach der arbeit noch gelegenheit bekomme nen abstecher in den wald zu machen.. aber das bischen urban dh grad war schon echt gudd.. wenn der lenker drauf is werd ich mal bider posten..


----------



## DaBiew (18. Juli 2012)

aber mal ehrlich, was issen das für ne imbusgröße an den griffen!?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (18. Juli 2012)

DaBiew schrieb:


> hätte ja echt nicht gedacht, dass es sich mit 2 kettenblättern an der kurbel so fein bergauf strampeln lässt.. echt nice!!!


ob 3fach oder 2fach spielt keine rolle, dass kleine kettenblatt ist dasselbe.
jedenfalls habe ich noch keinen gesehen der mit einem 44z bergauf tritt


----------



## preeetz (19. Juli 2012)

An den Griffen ist ein Inbus 2,5mm


----------



## Strive_ESX (19. Juli 2012)

Username123 schrieb:


> Hallo Strive Gemeinde,
> 
> wollte mir mal ein Strive in echt anschauen und daher meine Frage, .. ist hier jemand aus dem Münchner Raum der ein Strive fährt?
> 
> ...


 

Mein Strive befindet sich gerade irgendwo zwischen Koblenz und Rosenheim.
Wenn Du magst, setz Dich nächste Woche in die BOB und komm an den Schliersee-Neuhaus.
Wir können dann eine beliebig Runde drehen, wie Elendsattel, Johann-Klause, Riederstein, Wallberg, Rotwand, Roßkopf...... oder so.


----------



## DaBiew (19. Juli 2012)

grade die erst richtige abfahrt gestrived (^^) ein heidenspass.. montiere jetzt noch den anderen lenker zieh mich um und ab in den wald..


----------



## DaBiew (19. Juli 2012)

lenker is drauf.. cockpit aufgeräumt.. eigentlich könnt ich jetzt los, aber soll meiner frau jetzt noch den alten originallenker vom strive an ihr bike montieren


----------



## DiHo (19. Juli 2012)

Das wird heut nix mehr......
Zuviel geschrieben und geschraubt......................


----------



## potzblitzer (19. Juli 2012)

macht mal paar schöne bilder von eures strives, muss mir irgendwie die wartezeit vertrösten auf meins...


----------



## DaBiew (19. Juli 2012)

dochdoch, wurd noch was.. wenigstens eine abfahrt auf der dh strecke (djk bikeprk trassem)


----------



## DaBiew (19. Juli 2012)

nur eins is schon komisch.. hab einmal unter last geschaltet und jetzt knackt alle paar kurbelumdrehungen wenn die kette übers kleinste ritzel läuft.. wird jawohl nich schon was verbogen sein oder so!?!?


----------



## flashr (19. Juli 2012)

Weiss hier jemand, wann die 2013 Modelle vorgestellt werden?

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (19. Juli 2012)

Ab Ende August ...


----------



## Kolja_ (20. Juli 2012)

DaBiew schrieb:


> nur eins is schon komisch.. hab einmal unter last geschaltet und jetzt knackt alle paar kurbelumdrehungen wenn die kette übers kleinste ritzel läuft.. wird jawohl nich schon was verbogen sein oder so!?!?


"Alle paar Umdrehungen" könnte ein steifes Kettenglied sein.


----------



## wasserstop (20. Juli 2012)

Das Mit der Kette war bei mir auch so hab sie gleich durch ne neue XTR ersetzt


----------



## DaBiew (20. Juli 2012)

hm ok werds mir gleich mal ansehen.. allerdings isses echt nur auf dem kleinsten ritzel und es sieht so aus, als ob die kette hoch aufs 2. kleinste gedrückt wird wenns da schlägt.. naja werds mir später mal ansehen.. 

war doch eh mal die rede hier davon gleich es ritzelpaket + kette zu wechseln wa?

und an diejenigen mit den lackproblemen.. hab auch schon ne macke auf em oberrohr.. nich schön aber wird sicher nich die letzte bleiben..


----------



## potzblitzer (20. Juli 2012)

DaBiew schrieb:


> hm ok werds mir gleich mal ansehen.. allerdings isses echt nur auf dem kleinsten ritzel und es sieht so aus, als ob die kette hoch aufs 2. kleinste gedrückt wird wenns da schlägt.. naja werds mir später mal ansehen..
> 
> war doch eh mal die rede hier davon gleich es ritzelpaket + kette zu wechseln wa?
> 
> und an diejenigen mit den lackproblemen.. hab auch schon ne macke auf em oberrohr.. nich schön aber wird sicher nich die letzte bleiben..



hast du das es 7 in glacier?


----------



## Volker65 (20. Juli 2012)

Habe das Strive es 2011gekauft nun habe ich das Problem das ich was kann das seinin meiner Gabel rechts Spiel habe und es knackt .


----------



## DaBiew (20. Juli 2012)

ne schwarz weiss..


----------



## Volker65 (20. Juli 2012)

Nein schwarze talas 160


----------



## schrabbel (20. Juli 2012)

Volker65 schrieb:


> Habe das Strive es 2011gekauft nun habe ich das Problem das ich was kann das seinin meiner Gabel rechts Spiel habe und es knackt .



Hatte Fox nicht 2011 Probleme mit der Verbindung Schaft / Gabelkrone ?
In den US-Foren habe ich mehrmals von knackenden 36mm Fox's 
gelesen bei denen auf Garantie die Krone getauscht wurde, weiss aber
nicht mehr ob es '10 oder '11 wahr. Ruf mal Canyon an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (20. Juli 2012)

Hatte das Knacken auch. Die Gabel wurde auf Garantie überholt (auch 2'11er).
Ich hoffe du hast die Serviceintervalle (bzw. den Toxo-Service nach einem Jahr) eingehalten,  sonst könnte das Probleme geben...


----------



## Volker65 (20. Juli 2012)

Danke für den Tipp das Strive ist erst ein Jahr alt.


----------



## Strive_ESX (21. Juli 2012)

Es ist soweit, mein Strive ESX 9.0 SL ist angekommen, 
groß und sehr schwarz ist es.
Mein Centurion LRS-1 sieht daneben wie ein Drahtesel aus.
Der Zusammenbau war problemlos, nur das Steuerlager hatte deutlich spürbar Spiel.
Noch 5 bar in die Gabel und 8 Bar in den Dämpfer und...............
es regnet wie aus Kübeln.
Montag, ja Montag soll es besser werden.
Also setz ich mich vor das Rad und grüble so vor mich hin.
Hatte schon jamand eine Fahrsituation am Berg, bei der sich der breite Lenker positiv bemerkbar machte? 
Im Motocross-Sport ist die Lenkerbreite meist 770 - 880mm und dient der Fahrzeugkontrolle im Drift und bei Schlägen am Vorderrad.
So ein Motocrosser hat ja auch 90-110kg und bis zu 60PS.
Wenn es mal trocken ist, werde ich den Lenker an einem Trail mit vielen Spitzkehren testen.

Immer senkrecht bleiben!


----------



## wholeStepDown (21. Juli 2012)

Ich versteh deine Frage bezüglich des Lenkers nicht; sprichst du vom verbauten Syncros Lenker oder von einem nachträglich angebrachten breiteren Lenker? Sprich: geht es dir um den (spürbaren) Unterscheid von beispielsweise Syncros - Spank?
Um den Syncros beurteilen zu können, müsste ich erst mal einen kleineren Lenker zum Vergleich montieren.


----------



## DaBiew (21. Juli 2012)

also ich hatte den syncros ein tag drauf, danach den breiteren spank und subjektiv fühle ich mich gleich sicherer und das handling fühlt sich spielerischer an.. 
hab mal nachgesehen.. ist ein steifes kettenglied.. naja dann werd ich mir gleich mal ne xt bestellen.. denke xtr is blödsinn, ausser das die nieten hohlbebort sind is ja wohl da kein unterschied.. gewichtsvorteil eben oder?


----------



## wholeStepDown (21. Juli 2012)

welchen spank hast du? mit was für einem rise?
würde ich evtl. auch mal ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBiew (21. Juli 2012)

hab den spank spoon.. 740er breite mit 20mm rise.. dazu den spoon vorbau..! kann ich nur empfehlen!!! un das is auch nich teuer! 70 euro für beides bei rose!!!


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Juli 2012)

Welche Schaftdurchmesser braucht man beim Vorbau eigentlich? 1 1/8" nehme ich mal an


----------



## rebirth (21. Juli 2012)

Jo. 1 1/8


----------



## swoosh999 (21. Juli 2012)

wenn man hier so die ganzen posts mitverfolgt glaubt man nicht das die leute überhaupt fahrrad fahren können...


----------



## kraft_werk (21. Juli 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> wenn man hier so die ganzen Post´s mitverfolgt, glaubt man nicht, dass die Leute überhaupt Fahrrad fahren können...



Stimmt, die meisten können noch nicht einmal richtig Schreiben


----------



## swoosh999 (22. Juli 2012)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Stimmt, die meisten können noch nicht einmal richtig Schreiben



du glaubst jetzt aber nicht im ernst das ich wegen dir komma + shift auspacke 

btw. schreiben = Verb = kleinschreibung


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2012)

*edit* wayne?!


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2012)

Zieht ihr euch jetzt gleich an den Haaren und kratzt, ja?


----------



## Strive_ESX (22. Juli 2012)

Um auf die Lenkerbreite zurückzukommen: 
Trotz nassem Trail habe ich mich doch zu einer Testrunde entschieden.
Einfahrrunde und erster moderater Anstieg machten bereits einen verheißungsvollen Eindruck. Durch den steilen Sitzwinkel läuft das Strive sehr gut bergauf. Ein nasser und verwurzelter Kuhsteig bringt mich zum Bockerlbahn-Trail, ca. 30-40cm breit und zwei Spitzkehren. Die breiten Reifen, Fahrwerk und der lange Nachlauf vereinfachen die Stelle enorm, nur es kommt ein etwas "rudernder" Eindruck durch den breiten Lenker auf.
Entlang des Waldweges an einer Fußgängerbrücke, halber Baumstamm mit Geländer, passt der Lenker nicht am Geländer vorbei. Mit Schwung anfahren, das Rad zur Seite kippen und drüber.
Am nächsten steileren Anstieg zur Bodenschneid würde ich mir einen längeren Vorbau mit flat bar und bar ends wünschen.
Auf der Abfahrt, an einer übersichtlichen und schön rund gezogenen Forststrassenkurve bei leichtem Drift, bietet der breite Lenker volle Kontrolle und Sicherheit. Die Begeisterung ist nur kurz, da die nächste unübersichtliche Kurve zur Landung zwingt.
Auf dem abschließenden leichten Westerberg-Trail ist mir der Lenker dann weder positiv noch negativ aufgefallen.
Ich bin schon gespannt wie sich das Strive mit schmalerem Lenker verhält. 
Wie gesagt, will ich ein Zweirad bei hoher Geschwindigkeit oder daraus resultierenden Sprüngen kontrollieren, ist ein breiter Lenker erforderlich.
Ich hoffe wir sind uns einig, dass diese Art der dynamischen Zweiradbewegung, im öffentlich zugänglichen Bereich, nur mit erheblichen Einschränkungen  zu betreiben ist.
Mich würde daher eure Erlebnisse am Berg interessieren.
Möglicherweise bin ich auch nur so beeindruckt, da der Sprung von meinem Centurion LRS-1 (Lenker 58cm; Sitzwinkel 69°; Gabel 120mm; Hinterbau 70mm) zum Strive so enorm ist.


----------



## DiHo (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo
Ich würde den Lenker auf jeden Fall drauf lassen, manche machen sogar noch breiteren drauf.......
Du wirst schnell merken dass das Strive zu schnellerer und ruppigerer Fahrweise verleitet dann bist du froh einen breiten Lenker zu haben.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trunki (22. Juli 2012)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen.  Hab mir den Spank Spike montiert, ungekürzt.
mit dem hab ich volle kontrolle und bin immer noch sehr agil.


----------



## schrabbel (22. Juli 2012)

Das ihr mit so breiten Prügeln fahren könnt


----------



## Strive_ESX (22. Juli 2012)

Da ist schon was dran, dass man mit dem Strive deutlich rauher unterwegs ist. Das Rad schiebt die Grenzen deutlich weiter weg, werde mich ihnen vorsichtig nähern.
Zwei Varianten scheinen für mich sinnvoll, breiter Lenker(710mm) und kurzer Vorbau für das heimische bekannte Gelände und schmaler Lenker (650mm) mit langem Vorbau für die Tour mit vielen Höhenmetern.


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2012)

710 ist alles, nur nicht breit


----------



## Quark_Tasche (22. Juli 2012)

Das Nadellager von meinem 2012er Strive hat nach 200 km deutlich Spiel bekommen  Vorher war nichts. Ich muss zugeben, dass man dies beim Fahren kaum merkt. Was aber extrem nervt ist, dass es beim Wechsel zwischen Druck und Zug klackert, eben weil der Bolzen radial Spiel hat.

Also das komplette Kit bei Canyon bestellt:

- erst Nadellager gewechselt = Spiel
- dann Bolzen = Spiel
- zu guter Letzt noch die Hülse = Spiel

Was nun? Jemand Tipps (außer mit leben oder einschicken )?


----------



## schrabbel (22. Juli 2012)

Ich bin 1.83 und fahre einen eher kleinen Rahmen in M, mit 60 mm
Vorbau und 730 mm Lenker wirkt das Rad schon verdammt gross. 
Ein schmalerer Lenker steuert sich eher bescheiden, mit dem serien
711 mm kam ich überhaupt nicht klar. Breiter geht auch nicht, ..fühlt 
sich einfach "falsch" an, ausserdem bekommen meine Knie in Spitzkehren 
jetzt schon Treffer von den Lenkerenden  deshalb frage ich mich 
wie man noch breiter fahren kann.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2012)

Strive_ESX schrieb:


> Zwei Varianten scheinen für mich sinnvoll, *breiter Lenker(710mm)* und kurzer Vorbau für das heimische bekannte Gelände und schmaler Lenker (650mm) mit langem Vorbau für die Tour mit vielen Höhenmetern.


So verschieden können die individuellen Ansprüche sein... 650mm fahr ich auf dem Straßenrad  Am Tourenhardtail (Einsatzgebiet etwa Strive-typisch) hab ich einen 740er, am Torque einen 760er, wobei ich da fast lieber noch 1-2cm mehr hätte, aber hauptsächlich für Bikepark etc. 710 an einem MTB, welches jetzt nicht gerade eine Race-Feile ist, empfinde ich mitterweile als schmal...! Und ich bin jetzt echt kein breit gebauter Koloss 

Im Ernst: probiert das mal aus! Ich hätte noch vor 2-3 Jahren auch nicht gedacht, dass das SO viel ausmacht. Die Kontrolle in Kurven und in ruppigem Gelände, gerade wenn man etwas schneller unterwegs ist, nimmt enorm zu (natürlich nur in den Grenzen, in denen man ausreichend Kraft in den Schultern hat, die größere Breite auch zu kontrollieren!). Ich habe bei sonst absolut identischem Setup am Torque den Test im Bikepark gemacht - halber Tag mit dem 710er und dann gewechselt, nach ca. 1/2 Abfahrt hatte ich mich dran gewöhnt und begann, mich an das gesteigerte Potential ranzutasten. Gesichtsausdruck am Ende der ersten Abfahrt mit dem 760er:  Nach dem Wechsel konnte ich mit dem 680er am Hardtail nicht mehr vernüntig fahren - kein Witz...! 760 war mir dort dann auch zu viel, aber 740 passt perfekt  730-760 halte ich für das Strive für perfekt, den 745er Sunline beim Strive-Kollegen finde ich top.

Und vor allem: was bringt dir ein schmaler Lenker bei Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern...?  Ich sehe da keinen Zusammenhang. Bei einem breiteren Lenker kommst du mit dem Oberkörper automatisch ein Stück weiter nach vorne und kannst dir so etwas Vorbaulänge sparen -> keine Defizite beim Handling durch unnötig langen Vorbau. Ich habe am Hardtail nach dem Lenkerwechsel den Vorbau auch 1,5cm kürzer genommen, dann hats perfekt gepasst.


----------



## schrabbel (22. Juli 2012)

Quark_Tasche schrieb:


> Das Nadellager von meinem 2012er Strive hat nach 200 km deutlich Spiel bekommen  Vorher war nichts. Ich muss zugeben, dass man dies beim Fahren kaum merkt. Was aber extrem nervt ist, dass es beim Wechsel zwischen Druck und Zug klackert, eben weil der Bolzen radial Spiel hat.
> 
> Also das komplette Kit bei Canyon bestellt:
> 
> ...



Erinnert mich an das geklapper von meinem Monarch RT3, ..dessen 
Druckstufe hat immer einen schlag auf den gesammten Rahmen
übertragen. Die mechanische Rückkopplung hat man bis in die
Lenkerenden und Pedale gespürt, ..habe auch erst an ausgeschlagene
Lager gedacht!


----------



## Strive_ESX (23. Juli 2012)

Hi Smubob,
auf Deine Frage:

Und vor allem: was bringt dir ein schmaler Lenker bei Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich sehe da keinen Zusammenhang

Im anhaltend steilen Gelände, wenn das Vorderrad leicht wird, hilft neben der Gabelabsenkung, ein langer Vorbau. Der Oberkörper kommt nach vorne, bei fast gestreckten Armen. Die Lenkerbreite sollte jetzt zur Schulterbreite passen, also die Arme gehen möglichst gerade zum Lenker. In der Position kann sich der Oberkörper über längere Zeit aktiv am Vortrieb beteiligen. Die Beine werden unterstützt, der Tritt wird gleichmäßig rund und das Vorderrad mehr belastet.
Dein Helm läßt mich bei Dir einen dynamischen Zweiradbetrieb vermuten, klar dass Du dann mit breiten Lenkern besser dran bist.
Wenn meine Lenkereinheit umgestellt habe, schildere ich die Fahreindrücke.
Vielleicht schiebe ich dann im Steilen lieber und fahr breitere Lenker!?!?!
Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (23. Juli 2012)

Wozu hast dir eigentlich das Strive geholt?
edit: versteh mich nicht falsch- das soll keine Polemik sein. aber:


> Dein Helm läßt mich bei Dir einen dynamischen Zweiradbetrieb vermuten, klar dass Du dann mit breiten Lenkern besser dran bist.



Was willst du machen mit der Kiste?


----------



## schrabbel (23. Juli 2012)

Strive_ESX schrieb:


> Hi Smubob,
> auf Deine Frage:
> 
> Und vor allem: was bringt dir ein schmaler Lenker bei Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern...?
> ...



Hört sich alles sehr CC-mäßig an. Ein schmaleren Lenker kann ich 
nachvollziehen aber ein langer Vorbau gehört sicher nicht ans Strive.
Das Strive neigt bei 160 mm an der Gabel nicht so sehr zum 
aufsteigen, ..es sackt eher das Heck weg.


----------



## DiHo (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo
Hm..komisch mit dem Lagerspiel normalerweise ist das Zeuch schon vor dem Einbau Spielfrei und durch das einpressen müßte alles sitzen.
Viel Fett drauf hilft ne Weile denk ich mal.
Oder es ist auch der Dämpfer, bei mir ist auch das Klackern bei Plattformstellung 2 und 3 bei eins hör ich da gar nix.
Zum Lenker nochmal: zwei mal Baumkontakt und zum Glück Original Lenker
(ja bei und gibts wirklich so schmale Singletrails oder Ecken)
Aber jeder muß sich einfach wohlfühlen mit seinem Vorbau und Lenker.

Grüße


----------



## Strive_ESX (23. Juli 2012)

Warum ich mir ein Strive zugelegt habe?
Na, wegen dem steilen Sitzwinkel, dem geringen Enduro-Gewicht, der Stabilität, der Tracktion, 40mm Gabelabsenkung, wie das Fahrwerk "Bummerl-Pflaster" einebnet, der geringen Überschlagsneigung, den Bremsen, der Sattelstütze, dem Preis, der Oberflächenbehandlung, den Laufrädern, dem Flaschenhalter..................
Kurz gesagt, es ist von und zu ein Bergrad.
Darum!


----------



## wholeStepDown (23. Juli 2012)

Lass mich die Frage anders formulieren: was willst du mit einem Enduro machen? Ich will auch irgendwie den Berg hochkommen, aber der Fokus liegt bei mir ganz klar auf der Abfahrt. Bei dir habe ich da so meine Zweifel?


----------



## DaBiew (23. Juli 2012)

ich denk auch du hast dir das falsche bike gekauft.. wäre ein nerve nich eher was für dich..? das strive is ne abfahrtsrakete mit der man halt sehr viel besser wieder rauf kommt wie mit nem reinrassigem dh bike..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBiew (23. Juli 2012)

war gestern auf der dh piste mitm strive,.. hat total bock gemacht.. heut chillen, morgen wieder..!


----------



## wholeStepDown (23. Juli 2012)

Ich habe ein Nerve ESX...
Zudem habe ich nicht behauptet, dass er sich das falsche Bike gekauft hat. Beispielsweise lese ich die Geschichte mit dem Lenker (welcher "ruderd", weil er breiter ist) usw. - im Zuge dessen auch primär Aspekte bezüglich des Uphills. Schlussendlich hatte ich (wohlmöglich vorschnell) folgendes Bild: er hat sich ein Enduro bestellt und wundert sich, dass er ein Enduro bekommen hat. 
Aber wahrscheinlich ist einfach ungewohnt für ihn. Ich würde zu keinem Striver sagen, dass er das falsche Radl hat- ich würde es auch verstehen, wenn er damit eigentlich nur CC fährt - einfach weil es einfach ein geiles Gerät ist, mit dem es (mir zumindest) überall Spass macht, zu fahren.

Darf ich mir aus Interesse die Frage erlauben, wieso ich das falsche Rad gekauft haben soll?


----------



## DaBiew (23. Juli 2012)

du warst garnicht gemeint.. allerdings geb ich dir in dem punkt recht, dass das strive doch sehr breit einsetzbar ist, weit über sein eigentlich klar definierten einsatzbereich hinaus.. 
wenn man sich ein strive zulegt hat man definitiv nichts "falsch" gemacht, allerdings gibts für touren etc doch noch andere bikes..


----------



## DiHo (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo
Mit Strive kann man super Touren fahren und dann kann auf den Touren kommen was da will einfach drüber 
Güße


----------



## DiHo (23. Juli 2012)

macht mal mehr Fotos von euren Bikes rein


----------



## DaBiew (24. Juli 2012)

nochmal thema kette: lieber ne xt drauf oder sogar ne sram? hab mir mal  sagen lassen sram wär bei ketten sogar noch en stück besser..!?


----------



## rebirth (24. Juli 2012)

Sram ist schön, zum mitnehmen, verpackt


----------



## Frypan (24. Juli 2012)

Ich bin mit KMC sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Strive_ESX (24. Juli 2012)

Danke fÃ¼r eure Anteilnahme, bezÃ¼glich des falschen Bikes fÃ¼r mich. 
Ich kann euch da beruhigen.
Das Strive stand in der Tat nicht auf der Liste, zu beginn.
Habe mich dann nach Hindelang zu den Mountain Heroes aufgemacht und drei Tage lang RÃ¤der getestet.
Bin mit einem Nerve XC und einem Nerve AM ausgiebig unterwegs gewesen, langer Forstweg, Trail, kleinere Trial-Ãbungen und den Bikepark am Imberger Horn, ohne Bahntransport.
Mit dem AM konnte ich nicht viel anfangen, steigt frÃ¼h und der Tritt kommt stark von hinten.
Das XC ist ein gelungenes Bike, nur der Unterschied zu meinem Centurion war mir zu gering fÃ¼r â¬3000,- , zumal ich am Imbergerhorn wegen Traktionsproblemen drei mal hÃ¤ngen blieb.
Am dritten Tag kam dann das Strive ES9 vom Fototermin zurÃ¼ck.
Mir war sofort klar, hier sitz ich richtig. GegenÃ¼ber dem XC ist das Strive im erstem Moment gefÃ¼hlt ein Panzer aber wenn das GerÃ¤t rollt, wÃ¤chst die Freundschaft. Zum Imberger Horn lief das Strive einfach hoch, kein HÃ¤ngenbleiben, kein verkrampftes Spurhalten und oben immer noch ein entspanntes Grinsen im Gesicht.
Ich muÃte mir dann leider die schwarze Abfahrt verkneifen, als Motocrosser bremse ich rechts vorne und das Rad war noch nicht umgebaut.
Warum ich momentan so auf die CC-QualitÃ¤ten fixiert bin, liegt an der anstehenden Tour durch die Sella-Gruppe, drei Tage ca.100km und an die 6000 HÃ¶henmeter, die HÃ¤lfte der Strecke verlÃ¤uft auf Trail's.
Die Aufgabenstellung ist eigentlich ganz einfach, wieviel CC-QualitÃ¤ten kann man dem Strive zusÃ¤tzlich beibringen ohne die Trail-Fahrbarkeit Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãig zu reduzieren.
Auf so einer Tour spielt der Downhill-Speed keine Rolle, dafÃ¼r gibt es Bikepark's mit Lift oder Bus.
Aber mal was anderes, die Jungs im Bikepark Hindelang sind ausnahmslos mit Feder-Fahrwerken unterwegs, Luftfederung will da keiner.
Ist da das Strive fÃ¼r den groben Downhill wirklich sinnvoll?


----------



## swoosh999 (24. Juli 2012)

Strive_ESX schrieb:


> Ist da das Strive für den groben Downhill wirklich sinnvoll?



nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo 
Für reines Downhill gibts andere Bikes (z.B. mit Stahlfedern)
Strive ist hauptsächlich für technische verblockte langsame Stecken kleinere Sprünge uuuuuuuuuuuuuund auch für Touren weil uphill freundlich.
Luftfederung ist nur wegen Gewicht
'Güße


----------



## stromb6 (24. Juli 2012)

@ Strive ESX

Da ich selber ein Nerve AM habe, ein Strive und auch ein Torque kann ich deinen Angaben nicht wirklich zustimmen.
Ich weis nicht mit welchem Nerve AM du gefahren bist aber auf meinem kommt der Tritt definitiv nicht von hinten. Das Nerve steigt am Vorderrad definitiv später als das Strive was vom wesentlich längeren Vorbau und vom nicht so leicht wegsackenden Hinterbau herrührt. Es ist auch bergauf das wesentlich schnellere Bike. 
Bergab sieht die Sache wiederum anders aus, da sind die beiden Fahrwerke nicht zu vergleichen. Aber das merkst du nur wenn du es bergab wirklich krachen lässt.

Aber wie schon so oft im Forum erwähnt, jeder soll fahren was er will. Das das Strive tourentauglich ist steht außer Frage. Heuer selbst schon Touren mit 90km und 2900Hm damit gefahren und ich werde auch definitiv im oktober damit bei einem Bergrennen mitfahren. Allein um die dummen Gesichter mancher Carbon-Hardtail-Fahrer zu sehen wenn sie im Bergrennen von einem Enduro verbrannt werden.


@ DaBiew
Die XT Kette ist definitiv die beste Kette von den Verschleißwerten. Preis/Leistung auch top.


----------



## DaBiew (24. Juli 2012)

jo thx.. hab auch gerade die xt bestellt + xt ritzelpaket.. was hat es mit diesem spiderarm auf sich?
brauch ich wenn ich die kette so bestell noch verbinder oder is da alles bei?


----------



## wholeStepDown (24. Juli 2012)

was veränderst du noch so an deinem 7.0er @ DaBiew?

Ich bin ja auch (zumindest noch) eher der Slow-Trailer - gerade auf neuen Strecken krieche ich das Teil eigentlich förmlich ab . Aber ich bin auch früher beim Motocross nie Vollgas gefahren- ich habe da iwie kein gutes Gefühl dabei (gerade diese Momente (in der Kurve) wo man beinahe absteigt - an die kann ich mich nicht gewöhnen). Wenn bei mir ein Rad leicht ausbricht nehm ich anschließend automatisch die Geschwindigkeit raus und fahre vorsichtiger... vielleicht bin ich auch einfach n kleiner Angsthase 

Aber ich habe auch erst letztes Jahr mit den technischen Sachen angefangen- da kann sich noch viel tun.


----------



## rebirth (24. Juli 2012)

Ein nietstift sollte beiliegen


----------



## DaBiew (24. Juli 2012)

lenker vorbau sind getauscht, kette und ritzelpaket mach ich jetzt, das wars erstmal.. saintschaltwerk würd ich noch machen wenn an das andere was drankommt.. sonst würd ich nix machen..
weiss noch nich was ich von den rädern halten soll.. vllt geben die iwann mal noch anlass was zu tun aber ka..


----------



## MK0310 (24. Juli 2012)

so nun hab ich mein strive seit etwa vier wochen und jetzt nach den ertsen 150 km hab ich auch das "knacken" im hinterbau aber irgendwie kommt das meiner meinung nach eher von der 270° box bzw. von den innenliegenden zügen. kann das sein oder lieg ich da völlig daneben?? was kann ich tun???

ansonsten kann ich nur positives vom strive es 8.0 berichten. 
die gabel abgesenkt und hinten propedal rein kommt man wirklich gut jeden berg hoch. also ich persöhnlich merke einen deutlichen unterschied mit und ohne diese beiden funktionen. der eigentliche spaß beginnt dann aber bergab. das strive lässt keine wünsche offen und man fühlt sich darauf immer sicher und somit geht man immer weiter über seine grenzen hinaus. alles in allem eine echt guter alleskönner und für mich persönlich die perfeckte mischung zwischen up- und downhill. 
was man allerdings sagen muss, ist das der hinterbau tatsächlich ein bisschen soft ist. es reichen bei meinem gewicht von 95 kg schon 50 cm drops aus, um diesen an seine grenzen zu bringen.

gruß


----------



## valmal86 (24. Juli 2012)

wenn 50 cm drops das schlimmste sind was du mit dem bike machst und dabei der Federweg bis auf eine kleine Notreserve genutzt ist, dann ists richtig eingestellt


----------



## MK0310 (24. Juli 2012)

Gib mir lieber ne Antwort auf meine frage ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (24. Juli 2012)

sry... die hab ich überlesen  

ich fahr meins jetz ca. 200 km und kann noch kein knacken feststellen.

was einige hier schon vermutet haben ist, dass es von einem steifen kettenglied, eventuell dem kettenschloss der KMC kette kommt.
dazu solltest du halt herausfinden ob das knacken periodisch beim treten oder beim einfedern usw hörbar ist. weiters kannst du ja mal alle hinterbauschrauben überprüfen, ob da e keiner locker ist. das war bei meinem alten bike hin und wieder der grund für geräusche.

sollte ich komplett falsch liegen bitte ich um korrektur meines nichtwissens  ich hab nämlich auch noch viel zu lernen


----------



## wasserstop (24. Juli 2012)

Hi MK 0310 Zu deinem Knacken kann ich dir leider nichts sagen mich würde aber gerne mal wissen mit wieviel Druck du im Dämpfer und wieviel Druck du in der gabel Fährst da wir in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse liegen


----------



## MK0310 (24. Juli 2012)

ich glaub ja, man lernt nie aus. ;-) also von nem kettenglied kommt es nicht, denn es ist immer beim einfedern  und dann auch nur bei nem bestimmten punkt, so als würde ab da dann etwas unter spannung stehen und dann knacken. es ist auch immer beim selben punkt, also immer wenn der hinterbau so fünf zentimeter eingefedert ist. wie schon gesagt: ich hab das gefühl, dass es von der 270° box bzw. von dort irgendwo in der gegend her kommt.

gruß und danke für deine antwort ;-)


----------



## swoosh999 (24. Juli 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> so nun hab ich mein strive seit etwa vier wochen und jetzt nach den ertsen 150 km hab ich auch das "knacken" im hinterbau aber irgendwie kommt das meiner meinung nach eher von der 270° box bzw. von den innenliegenden zügen. kann das sein oder lieg ich da völlig daneben?? was kann ich tun???



x-12 steckachse fest?

die plastikzugführung kann auch eine möglichkeit sein.
lös mal die züge und fette das teil ein.
war bei mir jedenfalls so.


----------



## MK0310 (24. Juli 2012)

@wasserstop: hab auf dem dämpfer 200 psi. ist aber zu wenig denn wie schon gesagt, ab 50cm drops (@valmal: das wird nicht das schlimste sein, was ich machen werde ;-)), kommt der hinterbau schon an seine grenzen. hab jetzt mal 220 psi  drauf. vorne hab ich glaub ich knapp 4 bar drauf. 
vll kann uns ja hier mal jemand mit der selben gewichtsklasse nen tipp geben, mit welchem druck er sein strive fährt???


----------



## DaBiew (24. Juli 2012)

beschreib ma dein problem.. hast du ein durchschlagen alle paar  kurbelumdrehungen? dann guck mal beim fahren (am besten bei ruhiger  verkehrssituation) auf deine hacktechnolage.. bei mir ha ich  festgestellt, dass (wie von dem johnnyboy hier vermutet) ein kettenglied  steif war und deswegen die kette laufend den drang hatte aufs  2.kleinste ritzel springen zu wollen.. das wars bei mir.. 270 grad box  hatte da nix mit zu tun, züge erst recht nicht^^ 
hab heute bei rose adäquaten ersatz bestellt.. da das bei denen immer  sehr schnell geht werd ich am we wohl mit dem neuen zeug on tour sein,  dann sag ich nochmal bescheid wenns besser is..! 
meine meinung.. ersetz alles was nich xt is mit xt^^ auch wenns nich  viel können muss am besten auch umwerfer und schaltgriffe.. allein aus  prinzip!!! die racefacekurbel lass aber wo sie is..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK0310 (24. Juli 2012)

@swoosh999: die achse ist fest.
das mit den zügen hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, hört sich nämlich verdammt danach an. werd ich morgen mal in angriff nehmen ;-)


----------



## DaBiew (24. Juli 2012)

ich (1,86/86 kg.. jaaaa bmi top oh lol) fahr vorne mit 6,5 hinten mit knapp 18 bar.. ausfedergeschw. richtig eingestellt is top.. nutze den federweg fast komplett (bei drops von 0,5 - 1m) 
hat allerdings etwas gedauert das richtig zu konfigurieren..


----------



## MK0310 (24. Juli 2012)

an meinem es 8.0 ist ja bereits alles xt außer die kette. was meinst du mit durchschlagen alle paar umdrehungen. das knacken kommt immer unter lasst, wenn der dämpfer bis zu ner bestimmten stelle einfederd. hab das knacken auch im stand wenn ich druck auf den dämpfer bringe und dieser bis zum besagtem punkt einfedert, dann knackt es.


----------



## swoosh999 (24. Juli 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> enzen. hab jetzt mal 220 psi  drauf. vorne hab ich glaub ich knapp 4 bar drauf.
> vll kann uns ja hier mal jemand mit der selben gewichtsklasse nen tipp geben, mit welchem druck er sein strive fährt???



das ist das problem am seriendämpfer-er gibt zu schell zuviel fw frei und rausch durch.
lass mal beim service die highspeed-DS erhöhen, wann wirst du glücklicher sein.

wiege nackt 80kg und fahre [email protected]%sag.


----------



## DaBiew (24. Juli 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> @swoosh999: die achse ist fest.
> das mit den zügen hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, hört sich nämlich verdammt danach an. werd ich morgen mal in angriff nehmen ;-)



welche achse???


----------



## swoosh999 (24. Juli 2012)

DaBiew schrieb:


> welche achse???



x-12 steckachse am HR


----------



## DaBiew (24. Juli 2012)

asuu.. jo krass.. ok da kann ich nix zu sagen da is bei mir allet top..! hast beim einbau geschlampt`?^^


----------



## DaBiew (24. Juli 2012)

stop ma hier.. das geht hier alles zu schnell für mein pegel^^ ich schreib mir mit der 3faltigkeit oder so^^


----------



## DaBiew (24. Juli 2012)

unter belastung is en gutes stichwort.. da hab ichs auch erst so richtig gemerkt.. naja we´ll see what happens with the xt parts..


----------



## valmal86 (24. Juli 2012)

ich bin mit 90 kilo fahrfertig auch in deiner region und fahre mein strive mit knapp 210 psi, habe dann nach mittelschwerem eher flowigen trailgefahre nur mehr gut 5 mm dämpferhub übrig.

da ich mich momentan noch ans bike gewöhne und noch nicht an mein eigenes limit gehe, werde ich das also demnächst noch um mindestens 10 psi nach oben pumpen.

den beobachtungen bezüglich propedal kann ich nur zustimmen, bergauf ist das echt nötig. offen wippt das ding bei mir wie sau, geschlossen kommts mir sehr hart und ruhiger vor als bei so manchem meiner kumpels mit älteren all mountains.

ich bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich nicht mal versuche bergauf eben mit der "3er" Stufe und Begab mit der "2er" oder "1er" statt der "0er" zu fahren. zwar verliert man da ansprechverhalten aber wer weiß ob man da nicht auch dieses "durchrauschen" durch den federweg vermindert. hat das schon jemand versucht oder ist das ein sehr abwegiger gedanke  Angedacht ist es ja sicher so von fox ansonsten würden sie uns nicht die möglichkeit geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBiew (24. Juli 2012)

ma was ganz anderes.. aber passt doch iwie.. habt ihr euch schonmal die kette zwischen heckstrebe un kurbel geklemmt? da fehlt noch en strebenschutz..


----------



## wholeStepDown (24. Juli 2012)

jop, bei mir scho 3-4 mal. bis auf einmal konnte ich sie immer mit einem sanften (rück)tritt wieder befreien. Aber da fehlt tatsächlich iwas...


----------



## DaBiew (24. Juli 2012)

ich hab sie immer erst losbekommen wenn ich voll eingefedert hab und gleichzeitig jemand sie rausgezogen hat.. hab allerdings den bashguard jezze mal weiter nach hinten montiert und hoffe das hilft..


----------



## swoosh999 (24. Juli 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> ich bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich nicht mal versuche bergauf eben mit der "3er" Stufe und Begab mit der "2er" oder "1er" statt der "0er" zu fahren. zwar verliert man da ansprechverhalten aber wer weiß ob man da nicht auch dieses "durchrauschen" durch den federweg vermindert. hat das schon jemand versucht oder ist das ein sehr abwegiger gedanke



keine gute idee. das propedal verstärkt nur die lowspeed-DS.
die hat mit durchrrauschen nix zu tun.
der dämpfer würde nur unsensibler werden.


----------



## MK0310 (24. Juli 2012)

ne falsch montiert hab ich nix, hab das bike fertig bei canyon abgeholt. hab allerdings letzte woche nen plattfuß hinten gehabt und afür hatte ich das hinterrad + steckachse ausgebaut. vll hab ich si wieder etwas zu fest angezogen. kann das der grund für mein "knack" problem sein????
kettenklemmer hatte ich bissher noch keine.


----------



## valmal86 (24. Juli 2012)

in der theorie ist mir das schon klar. vielleicht hilfts aber wenn du nicht schon wegen jedem steinchen die ersten cm federweg verlierst!? 

bei der gabel kannst du ja mit eben der low speed compression zum beispiel zu starkes wegsacken der gabel beim bremsen unterbinden. ich kann mich auch daran erinnern, dass das meine 32 talas subjektiv härter wirken ließ wenn man die low speed geschichte ein bisschen zu machte. da wären echt kameraaufnahmen mit unerschiedlichen einstullngen und dem gleichen fahrer auf gleichem weg interessant


----------



## DaBiew (24. Juli 2012)

möglich.. 
ich versuche jetzt auch mal so lang wie möglich auf dem großen kettenblatt zu bleiben wegen der höheren kettenspannung.. 
und nochwas.. sind in den reifen noch schläuche drin?^^


----------



## valmal86 (24. Juli 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> ne falsch montiert hab ich nix, hab das bike fertig bei canyon abgeholt. hab allerdings letzte woche nen plattfuß hinten gehabt und afür hatte ich das hinterrad + steckachse ausgebaut. vll hab ich si wieder etwas zu fest angezogen. kann das der grund für mein "knack" problem sein????
> kettenklemmer hatte ich bissher noch keine.



also je nachdem womit du die angezogen hast. schau mal auf das drehmoment und halte es mit einem kleinen drehmo ein  ich wür das auf tour mit meinem minitool nicht mehr aufbekommen glaub ich 

wenn du das ding also mit gefühl angezogen hast, dann kanns schon sein, dass das zu locker ist.


----------



## valmal86 (24. Juli 2012)

DaBiew schrieb:


> möglich..
> ich versuche jetzt auch mal so lang wie möglich auf dem großen kettenblatt zu bleiben wegen der höheren kettenspannung..
> und nochwas.. sind in den reifen noch schläuche drin?^^



luft auslassen ventil reindrücken probieren und schon solltest du es wissen... tubeless ventile stecken meist doch etwas fest in der felge und wenn du 100% sicher gehen willst könntest du unter den mantel schauen 

und tubelessventile von mavic lagen meinem esx 9.0sl bei, also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass bei mir schläuche drin sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (24. Juli 2012)

Bin auch bei ca. 90K und hab 170PSI auf dem Dämpfer und 55 auf der Gabel.
Taugt auch für Bikepark (Low Speed Druckstufe minimal zugeben)...


----------



## DaBiew (24. Juli 2012)

ne das wollt ich ja grad mal nicht.. daher frag ich in die runde..


----------



## Schibbie (24. Juli 2012)

canyon mitarbeiter hat mir am telefon gesagt, dass die garkein tubeless verbauen


----------



## wholeStepDown (24. Juli 2012)

55PSI bei 90Kg?

Ich habe netto 78kg, vollbepack wahrscheins 83-84. Ich hatte neulich 60PSI in der Gabel- nach dem ersten Trail war der Gummi ganz oben. Also 65 rein; jetzt hab ich grad noch zwischen 1-2 cm Luft oben - n bissl was muss wieder raus. aber das teil muss eh noch richtig einlaufen. Wie habt ihr denn die (Low Speed) Druckstufe eingestellt? Ich hab sie ungefähr inner Mitte. Zugstufe hab ich ganz auf dann 4 klicks zu.
Dämpfer weiss ich gerade nicht- aber den hab ich auch eher etwas härter abgestimmt.


----------



## MK0310 (24. Juli 2012)

@valmal86: ich dachte eher daran, dass ich sie zu fest angezogen habe;-)
Kann das mein Problem verursachen?


----------



## DaBiew (24. Juli 2012)

also nur tl ready.. ok..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (24. Juli 2012)

Mach die Low-Speed Druckstufe auf jeden Fall weiter auf. Stimm die Gabel mal mit komplett offener Druckstufe ab und wenn du merkst, dass sie dir beim fahren zu sehr wegtaucht gib mal 2-3 Klicks zu


----------



## valmal86 (24. Juli 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> @valmal86: ich dachte eher daran, dass ich sie zu fest angezogen habe;-)
> Kann das mein Problem verursachen?



keinen plan ganz ehrlich...


----------



## Howdy-MUC (24. Juli 2012)

Servus beinand, 

ich bin gerade dabei einen gebrauchten strive-Rahmen komplett neu aufzubauen und es haben sich ein paar Fragen aufgetan:

1. Wo zum Kuckuck bekomme ich die passenden Schrauben(+Kontermuttern) für den Umwerfer her, mit denen ich den Umwerfer (Shimao XT E-Type ohne Tretlagerschelle) an die komische Canyonaufnhame da hinschrauben kann? Verwende Sram X.9 Schaltwerk (10 -fach), Kassette (10-fach), Kurbel (2x10), X.0 Trigger (2x10) und Shimano XT E-Type (3x9).

2. Kann mir jemand einen nützlichen Tipp geben bzw. sagen, wie man den Zug zum Umwerfer verlegt? Er kommt ja da unten aus dem Rahmen raus und da gibts noch so eine komische Halterung hinter dem Tretlager an der Strebe, die beiden Kettenstreben verbindet...bin bissl verunsichert, weil ich dazu nach langer suche nicht fündig geworden bin

3. Kann man die Züge komplett durch Unterrohr in der Schaltzugaußenhülle verlegen und den Bottom Bracket Cable Stopper garnicht erst verwenden? Mein Gedanke ist, das die ungeschützten Züge im  Unterrohr schnell wo schleifen könmnen und Dreck und Feuchtigkeit eher ausgesetzt sind, als wenn ich die Züge einfach komplett bis oben hin durchlaufen lasse

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe - für Anregungen zur Ausstattung habe ich natürlich auch immer ein offenes Ohr


----------



## Frypan (24. Juli 2012)

Der Zug kommt von unten und geht durch die Verbindungsstrebe durch eine Plastikführung.
Die Schrauben bekommst du im Baumarkt oder Eisenwarenhandel.
Länge und Dicke müsste ich nachmessen...


----------



## Howdy-MUC (24. Juli 2012)

Hey, 

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Das Problem ist ja der Senkkopf der Schraube, der ja in diese halbrunde Aussparung des Adapters passen soll. Ich dachte solche Schrauben gibts nur von Shimano bzw. Sram selber? Und werden die Schrauben auf der Rückseite irgendwie gesichert, z. B durch eine Mutter?

Wäre echt super, wenn Du die ausmessen könntest!


----------



## Frypan (24. Juli 2012)

Nee, nee ist ja Canyon "Custom"
Die vordere ist 0,9cm und durch ein ovales Insert gesichert, dass genau in die Aussparung im Umwerfer passt, die hintere ist 1,5cm und wird mit einer Mutter gesichert.

Tu dir aber selbst einen Gefallen und bestell dir die SRAM-Platte von Canyon.
Kostet zwar lässige 14,90 + 5,90 Versand (icl. Schrauben), kannst dann aber einen SRAM S3 Low Direct Mount Umwerfer verbauen.

Ich hab den XT verbannt, durch einen X0 ersetzt und seit dem keine Kettenklemmer mehr gehabt, da der XT n dreifach ist und das Leitblech deutlich breiter baut...


----------



## DiHo (24. Juli 2012)

@MK0310
Lass mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer und bewege den Hinterbau durch den kompletten Federweg....
Bei mir waren es die Züge die unten aus dem Rahmen kommen.

Habe bei meinem Monarch die Ringe drin und fahre mit 200 psi und 25% sag. 
Hab noch genug Reserven (1cm rest am Dämpferstandrohr nach ungefähr 70cm bis 8ocm hohen Sprung) für hohe Sprünge bei 95 Kilo Gewicht.
Die Ringe gabs für kleines Geld, die high Volume Dämpfer sind einfach nicht so gut fürs Strive (nach meinem empfinden)
Vielleicht hilfts ja beim Fox Dämpfer auch mit so einem Tuningkit war hier in dem Thread schon mal Thema
Grüße


----------



## Howdy-MUC (24. Juli 2012)

Achso! Da gibt es verschiedene Adapterplatten für SRAM und Shimano?? Woran erkenne ich welche Platte für welchen Hersteller ist? Und welche habe dann ich bereits am Rahmen verbaut? Sieht man das an der Lochform? *kopfkratz*


----------



## Frypan (24. Juli 2012)

Das Bild von MUC zeigt die Shimano Platte.
Die Sram Platte sieht so aus:


----------



## Howdy-MUC (24. Juli 2012)

Ahh super danke! Hast mir sehr geholfen  Hab zwar überall gelesen, dass man problemlos den 3x9 Umwerfer von Shimano bei sonstiger kompletter Sram 2x10 Gruppe verweden kann und habe daher den nicht gleich mitbestellt, aber wenn Du mir davon abräst aus Erfahrung bestell ich jetzt mal die SRAM-Platte + Umwerfer. Will ja keine Kettenklemmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK0310 (25. Juli 2012)

@DiHo: das hab ich gestern schon mal gemacht und wie gesagt, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob es von der 270 Box kommt oder von den zügen. 
Und was hast du gemacht um das Problem zu beheben???


----------



## wholeStepDown (25. Juli 2012)

@MK0310
Du hast die Nachricht erhalten, die ich die geschickt habe?


----------



## MK0310 (25. Juli 2012)

@ wholestepdown: ja vielen dank. Hab ich erhalten und werde es auch mal so probieren!!


----------



## DiHo (25. Juli 2012)

Nach dem ich wusste das die Kabel das Knacken verursachten  hab ich erst mal nix gemacht das hat nach einer Weile von selbst auf gehört.
Oder mal ein bissel Fett auf die Kabelenden.
Grüße


----------



## stromb6 (25. Juli 2012)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde. Sind die unteren DÃ¤mpferbuchsen beim Strive wirklich ne Sonderanfertigung von Canyon? Der Typ von der Hotline hat geschrieben:

"vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre E-Mail vom 24. Juli 2012, bezÃ¼glich der unteren DÃ¤mpferbefestigung.

Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich fÃ¼r ein Canyon Strive ES entschieden haben und nun neue Buchsen fÃ¼r die untere DÃ¤mpferbefestigung bestellen wollen. Hier handelt es sich um ein spezielles Nadellager samt Buchsen. Auf Wunsch kÃ¶nnen Sie das komplette Set (A1028849) bei uns zum Preis von â¬ 19,95 zuzÃ¼glich â¬ 12,44 Versand bestellen. FÃ¼r die Montage benÃ¶tigen sie noch das passende Einpresswerkzeug (A1024676) ebenfalls zum Preis von â¬ 19,95."

Ich will ja den Originalschrott nicht haben. Hab bis dato bei jedem Bike DÃ¤mpferbuchsen und Gleitlager von Fox ausgebaut und im MÃ¼llkorb versorgt. 

Kann mir ja fast nicht vorstellen wo da ein Nadellager Platz finden soll?


----------



## schrabbel (25. Juli 2012)

Die Nadelhülse ist von "Timken", kein Canyon-Produkt. Das Lager
hat keinen Käfig, ..ist nur eine Hülse mit losen Rollen drinnen (aufpassen
das sie nicht rausfallen). Die Hülse, die in das Dämpferauge gepresst
wird hatte bei mir sportliche 0.07 mm übermaß! Da wird einem ganz
anders wenn mann das Ding in den Dämpfer klatscht


----------



## Chicane (25. Juli 2012)

INA HN1010, 10x14x10, vollnadelig. Dürfte mit dem Canyon Lager identisch sein.


----------



## MK0310 (25. Juli 2012)

so gibt positives von meinem "knack" problem zu berichten.
heute noch mal den dämpfer komplett abgelasen und den hinterbau hin und her bewegt. dabei genau hin gehört, wo das geräusch her kommt. und es war wie "DiHo" es gesagt hat: es kommt von den zügen also besser gesagt von dort, wo sie wieder aus dem unterrohr kommen. bisschen öl hin und weg war das "knacken" ;-)
danke an alle für die schnelle hilfe.
gruß


----------



## DaBiew (25. Juli 2012)

das freut mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (26. Juli 2012)

Die 2012 Strive haben alle einen Lenker mit höherem rise oder?
Wie ist das jetzt mit den Schalt/Bremshebel ist da immer noch kontakt zum Oberrohr bei voll eingeschlagenem Lenker? (Wenn die Hebel zu weit nach unten geneigt werden)
Grüße


----------



## rebirth (26. Juli 2012)

Glaub kommt auf die brems/schaltkombi an.


----------



## airfloh46 (26. Juli 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Die 2012 Strive haben alle einen Lenker mit höherem rise oder?
> Wie ist das jetzt mit den Schalt/Bremshebel ist da immer noch kontakt zum Oberrohr bei voll eingeschlagenem Lenker? (Wenn die Hebel zu weit nach unten geneigt werden)
> Grüße



Bei mir gibts keine Probleme hab ca. 8mm Platz zum Oberrohr. Wenn man die Hebel allerdings zu weit neigt kanns schon passieren das es kratzt.


----------



## wholeStepDown (26. Juli 2012)

Bei mir auch nicht (Rahmen L).

Ich musste gestern feststellen, dass ich mein Licht (B&M Ixon IQ) nicht an den Syncros montieren kann; ich muss die Halterung so weit von den Mitte wegschieben, dass das Licht eher zur Seite raus leuchtet. Jemand eine Idee? Ich kann nicht sagen, was die Klemme für eine durchmesser hat, aber die lässt sich nicht sonderlich vergrößern.
edit: ich habe gerade eine "oversized" Halterung für das Ixon gefunden...


----------



## Howdy-MUC (26. Juli 2012)

Servus Leute, 

hab ein Problem mit meinem Steuersatz - zumindest denke ich das Bei meinem Strive ist ein Acros-Steuersatz verbaut und da gibs am oberen Lager so eine Plastikhülsedie zwischen den 1 1/8 Schaft und das Lager geschoben/geklemmt wird (vermute ich mal, da sonst der Schaft Spiel im Lager hat). Ich verwenden unter dem Vorbau (Thomson Elite X4 45mm) 2 Spacer (1cm+0,5cm) und darüber 1 Spacer (1 cm). Wenn ich jetzt die Aheadkappe leicht zuschraube und mit dem Imbus anziehe, dann lässt sich die ganze Gabel nur noch schwerlich drehen. Vermute irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Wäre dankbar für jede Hilfe


----------



## derth (26. Juli 2012)

Howdy-MUC schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> hab ein Problem mit meinem Steuersatz - zumindest denke ich das Bei meinem Strive ist ein Acros-Steuersatz verbaut und da gibs am oberen Lager so eine Plastikhülsedie zwischen den 1 1/8 Schaft und das Lager geschoben/geklemmt wird (vermute ich mal, da sonst der Schaft Spiel im Lager hat). Ich verwenden unter dem Vorbau (Thomson Elite X4 45mm) 2 Spacer (1cm+0,5cm) und darüber 1 Spacer (1 cm). Wenn ich jetzt die Aheadkappe leicht zuschraube und mit dem Imbus anziehe, dann lässt sich die ganze Gabel nur noch schwerlich drehen. Vermute irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Wäre dankbar für jede Hilfe



Die Vorgehensweise stimmt nicht!
Die Aheadkappe ist nicht zum Anwatzen gedacht, damit stellt man nur bei NICHT geklemmtem Vorbau das Lagerspiel des Steuersatzes ein und fixiert dieses dann mit dem Vorbau, indem man diesen DANN auf dem Gabelschaft klemmt.

Kurz:
-->Vorbau auf Gabelschaft lose, Lagerspiel einstellen mit Schraube auf Aheadkappe.
--> Vorbau nach Laufrad ausrichten und mit angegebenem Moment auf dem Gabelschaft klemmen , fertig!

Die Aheadkappe kannst du danach eigentlich abschrauben. (Machen die Milligrammfreaks und kleben Tape drüber)
Aus ästhetischen gründen lassen wir das lieber. 
Nach paar km kann es durchaus sein das die Lagerringe sich noch was setzen (kontrollieren!) dann das ganze wieder lösen und erneut einstellen.

Gruß
    derTH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Howdy-MUC (26. Juli 2012)

Hi derTH, 

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Aber das weiß ich doch alles, bin ja ned vollkommen verblödet. Ich habe ja, wie beschrieben, die Aheadschraube nur ganz leicht angezogen um das Lagerspielt zu beseitigen. Trotzdem lässt sich die Gabel nur schwerlich lenken. Vorbau ist leicht fixiert und noch nicht mit dem vorgegebenen Anzugsmoment festgeschraubt.

Da ist was anderes im Busch

Gruß


----------



## DiHo (26. Juli 2012)

Zuerst Lager in Rahmen legen (richtige Seite nach oben) dann kommt der Dichtungsring
dann der obere Konusring (der zentriert das Lager) dann der Abschlußring und die Spacer, Vorbau und Deckel drauf dann müßte hinhauen.....
Grüße


----------



## DiHo (26. Juli 2012)

noch was zum Steuerlager:
http://www.acros.de/SERVICE/FAQ/STEUERSAeTZE:::6_75_169.html
Grüße


----------



## Howdy-MUC (26. Juli 2012)

Ahh super, danke! Ich glaube dann fehlt etwas bei meinem Acros AiX Steuersatz, weil das total unnormal ist wie schwergängig die Gabel sich lenken/drehen lässt bei kleinstem Zudrehen der Schraube. Ich hab nur den Gabelkonus, die eingebauten Lagerschalen im Rahmen, die Plastikhülse und die Abdeckscheibe oben mit dem Gummiring am Rand. Weiss jemand, ob da was fehlt?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## schrabbel (26. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin,

Weiß jemand ob man den dicken Kettenschutz auf der Schwinge
spurlos entfernen kann ?   Ist der etwa nur geklebt ?


----------



## DaBiew (26. Juli 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Bei mir auch nicht (Rahmen L).
> 
> Ich musste gestern feststellen, dass ich mein Licht (B&M Ixon IQ) nicht an den Syncros montieren kann; ich muss die Halterung so weit von den Mitte wegschieben, dass das Licht eher zur Seite raus leuchtet. Jemand eine Idee? Ich kann nicht sagen, was die Klemme für eine durchmesser hat, aber die lässt sich nicht sonderlich vergrößern.
> edit: ich habe gerade eine "oversized" Halterung für das Ixon gefunden...




Kabelbinder..!


----------



## DaBiew (26. Juli 2012)

habe xt zahnkranz und kette jetzt hier liegen.. nietendrücker und ritzelgegenhaltewerkzeug hab ich auch.. dummerweise hab ich vergessen tool für zahnkranzdemontage mitzubestellen.. naja sollte bei normaler rosegeschwindigkeit morgen auch da sein, dann kann ich pünktlich zum we wechseln.. erfahrungsbericht gibts dann..! fotos auch..!


----------



## potzblitzer (26. Juli 2012)

DaBiew schrieb:


> erfahrungsbericht gibts dann..! fotos auch..!



besonders wichtig!


----------



## DiHo (26. Juli 2012)

Wegen Steuersatz:
Guckst du hier:
http://www.acros.de/datasheets/32.00.000.pdf
oder guckst du weita:
http://www.acros.de/manuals/Manual_Steuersatz.pdf

Ist doch ein semi integrierter Steuersatz oder?

Weil den Steuersatz der hier beschrieben wird den gibts gar nicht....komisch........http://media.canyon.com/download/manuals/strive_es_11.pdf
Grüße


----------



## wholeStepDown (27. Juli 2012)

Nu gibts das ES 8.0 200â¬ billiger und (bis auf schwarz S) alle ab Lager verfÃ¼gbar; kÃ¶nnte man sich ja glatt noch mal eins als Teilelager holen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBiew (27. Juli 2012)

lol is nit wahr^^ na egal.. bin grad dran zahnkranz zu wechseln..


----------



## DaBiew (27. Juli 2012)

so zahnkranz und kette sind jetzt auch xt parts.. ich glaub allein aus prinzip muss ich jetzt umwerfer und schaltgriffe auch noch wechseln^^


----------



## rebirth (27. Juli 2012)

jo. nen 2x umwerfer und ne schöne kurbel noch....


----------



## DaBiew (27. Juli 2012)

hm also die kurbel find ich gut.. so bier leer.. zieh mich ma um un geh en ründchen fahren bevors zu regnen anfängt..


----------



## valmal86 (27. Juli 2012)

An die mit ner 12er Talas:
Kann mir jemand nachsehen ob das normal ist, wenn man die 2 Schnellspanner an der achse öffnet, dass sich der rechte Gabelholm auf der Steckachse auch wenn diese selbst feste zu ist links rechts ein klein wenig bewegen lässt.

Bin heute erstmals gestürtzt und danach war die Steckachse aus irgend einem grund ein bisschen locker und bei festziehen ist mir dann dieses Spiel aufgefallen.

thx


----------



## rebirth (27. Juli 2012)

Auf welche seite ist das spiel? Auf der gewindeseite nicht, oder? 
Ich bekomm die achse nie anständig rein, muss immer am rad wackeln und mitm finger im "loch" dafür sorgen das nabe und gabel auf einer höhe sind. Das nervt mich "ein bischen"


----------



## DaBiew (27. Juli 2012)

joa also teile montiert und erstmal für unauffällig befunden (nur kurzer abstecher ins nicht sehr grobe gelände..) das durchschlagen bei hoher last auf dem kleinsten ritzel ist NICHT weg, nehme das also jetzt mal als indikator fürs schalten.. aber nich mehr so krass wie davor..
wenns frauchen heimkommt mach ich ma bilder vom bike..


----------



## valmal86 (27. Juli 2012)

wie gesagt gehts um die rechte seite, also die auf der kein gewinde ist. ist dort bei dir also auch spiel?


----------



## wholeStepDown (27. Juli 2012)

lässt sich bei mir so gefühlt 1mm nach außen drücken.

@daBiew
was meinst du mit durch"schlagen"? durch"rutschen" kenn ich ja...
für mich ist das eh gewöhnungsbedürftig mit den 2 kettenblättern vorne. zum runterschalten brauch ich meistens 2 klicks; beim hochschalten muss ich seltsamerweise gerne mal wieder einmal zurückklickern, sonst läuft die oben durch... aber ich muss das mal ganz bewusst unter die lupe nehmen (nich im (ab)fahr(stress) testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (27. Juli 2012)

Also sollte es normal sein 

ich hab jetzt auch schon raus gefunden warum das so ist. der verdickte teil der steckachse ist einfach länger als die Gabel "dick ist" daher erreicht der verdickte teil die nabe schon bevor die steckachse außen die gabel erreicht. es wird also die nabe nicht rechts und links gegen die Gabel geklemmt sondern nur links gegen die Gabel geklemmt (von am rad sitzen beobachtet). sinn macht das in meinen Augen wenig, meiner meinung nach wärs viel besser wenn die Narbe links und rechts einfach bei der Gabel ansteht und nicht auf einer seite an der steckachse. aber irgendwer wird sich dabei schon was gedacht haben...

wenn das der ein oder andere von euch noch nachsehen könnte bei den 12er talas modellen und das bestätigen könnte wärs super.

thx


----------



## DaBiew (27. Juli 2012)

naja ruckelt halt einmal kurz nach vorn, fühlt sich bissi so an als würdest schalten.. naja is nit mehr so dramatisch wies vorm wechsel war.. mit dem was du da beschreibst hab ich aber kein stress.. schaltung läuft wie geleckt..


----------



## DiHo (27. Juli 2012)

Ist schon komisch mit der Steckachse
Warum dann die Ausfräsung links und rechts am Tauchrohr?
Wenn die Achse dann mit dem verdickten Teil über steht.
Der verdickte Teil der Achse hat ja nicht den Durchmesser der anliegenden Nabe, oder?
Vielleicht ist das aber bei Fox Gabeln normal und deshalb auch die vordere Klemmung links und rechts oder man kann da was an dem Hebelchen zum festschrauben einstellen. Muß da ne Unterlegscheibe drunter?(da ist die Lyrik doch einfacher in der Handhabung)
Bei "Fox racing Shox" findet man nix über das Thema eine Beschreibung gabs da leider auch nicht 
Grüße


----------



## rebirth (27. Juli 2012)

meine felgen passen genau in die "nuten", weiß nicht wo bei dir das problem ist. mach doch mal ein bild davon.


----------



## valmal86 (27. Juli 2012)

die naben passen auch genau in die gabel und die ausfräsungen sind als führung schon wichtig. Was für mich eigenartig ist ist wie gesagt, dass der verdickte teil der steckachse wenn man diese festschraubt dann durch die gabel durchgeht und direkt die nabe an die andere seite der gabel drückt. Werd das bei gelegenheit mal mit der 36er bei einem freund vergleichen und morgen mach ich fotos von meiner. Jetz gehts leider grad nicht weil ich stahl schmelzen muss 
aber ist das bei euch auch so oder anders?


----------



## DaBiew (28. Juli 2012)

so bilder vom bike sin da.. könnt ihr euch ja mal angucken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (28. Juli 2012)

ich hab mir das mit nem roten spank auch schon überlegt... ich weiss nicht, ob mir das gefällt... bei dem 7er hätte ich aber wahrscheinlich zum blauen gegriffen.


----------



## Astaroth (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

da ich ein neues Bike brauche und es diesmal mehr in die AM Enduro Richtung gehen soll habe ich mich gedanklich für ein Strive entschieden. Nun bin ich mir aber bei der Grösse nicht 100%ig sicher. Wenn ich meine Daten bei Canyon eingebe (Schrittlänge ca. 87cm, Torso ca. 67cm, Schulterbreite ca. 49cm und Armlänge ca. 67cm) bekomme ich als Rahmengrösse M vorgeschlagen. Bin 185cm Gross und ca. 78Kg schwer. M erscheint mir doch ein wenig klein oder lieg ich da falsch. Vielleicht kann da einer was dazu sagen der ähnlich gebaut ist wie ich und ein Strive sein Eigen nennt.

LG
Michael


----------



## mooritzzz (29. Juli 2012)

hallo zusammen, ich bin mir schon lange am überlegen ein strive zu kaufen, war jedoch unsicher bezüglich des soften hinterbaus. so war habe gestern endlich das Strive getestet bei Mountain Heroes in Bad Hindelang.

ich hatte vorher ein 130mm all-mountain und muss sagen das strive ist schon ein unterschied dazu. beim hochfahren merkt man die 2-3kg mehr ein bisschen aber sonst ist der uphill super. propedal rein und wippt eigentlich fast nicht.
bei der abfahrt merkt man dann schon der unterschied von diesem enduro zu meinem alten all-mountain! man hat schon viel mehr reserven.

ich habe dann jedoch gemerkt, dass der dämpfer sehr schnell durchgeschlagen ist. habe dann nochmals mehr luft reingetan und bin mit 200psi gefahren (ich: 75kg, 183cm) und er ist dann trotzdem einige male durchgeschlagen bei nur so 50cm absätzen..
als ich bei mitarbeiter von mountain heroes gefragt habe, was man dagegen unternehmen kann, hat er gesagt viel mehr druck gehe nicht mehr rein (wobei dies gar nicht stimmt, es gehen doch max 20 bar/190psi rein?) und viele fahrer fahren immer mit propedal runter.

jetzt meine frage: bringt es das mit propedal runterzufahren?? gibt das wirklich mehr endprogression? scheint mir ein bisschen eine notlösung zu sein. hätte ich mit noch mehr druck fahren sollen?

finds schade, es wäre so ein tolles bike, aber das mit dem durchrauschen ist echt ein negativ punkt!

@astaroth: ich bin rahmengrösse M und L gefahren und muss sagen, dass die für mich nicht sooo weit auseinanderliegen. ich bin mit beiden gut rauf- und runtergefahren. das m war runter vielleicht ein bisschen wendiger in engen kurven. dafür beim uphill war ich mit den knien halt näher beim lenker. ich persönlich würde eher das L nehmen (183cm).


----------



## schrabbel (29. Juli 2012)

@Astaroth

Bin ähnlich gebaut wie Du, laut Canyon war ich an der Grenze zwischen 
M und L. Habe mich dann für M endschieden und nie bereut. 

@Moritzz

Um den Hinterbau mehr Progression zu verpassen kann man die
Luftkammer vom Dämpfer verkleinern.


----------



## mooritzzz (29. Juli 2012)

und wie macht man das? 
(hab irgendwie nicht so lust ein neues bike zu kaufen und gleich etwas daran gross verändern zu müssen)


----------



## MK0310 (29. Juli 2012)

@astaroth: ich hab bei einer größe von 185 und sl von 86 ein L genommen. Hab sowohl m als auch l Probe Gefahren und mich auf dem m etwas eingeklemmt gefühlt. Bin mit meinem strive in l voll zufrieden und bin froh, l genommen zu haben.


----------



## Astaroth (29. Juli 2012)

Danke Euch beiden,

wenn es so ist dann werde ich mir doch ein Strive in der Grösse L kaufen.


----------



## schrabbel (29. Juli 2012)

Bei RS gibt es so kleine Gummiringe die in die Luftkammer gelegt
werden. Ich glaube Fox bietet neuerdings auch irgendwelche Spacer
für deren Dämpfer an.

Musst mal warten bis der user "Sirios" wieder da ist, ..der hat einen
DHX für den Strive Rahmen angepasst.


----------



## DiHo (29. Juli 2012)

@moritzzz
Das Fox Fahrwerk ist halt ( meiner Meinung nach, deshalb nicht hauen bitte ) die schlechtere Wahl fürs Strive (wahrscheinlich auch Kostenfrage bei der Herstellung)
Aber für den Foxdämpfer gibt es auch eine 3 Stufige Kammer Verkleinerung, das Thema wurde hier in dem thread schon mal behandelt 
Scheinbar hilft die Verkleinerung der Luftkammer auch beim Foxdämpfer
(Beim RS dämpfer war das Super und Preisgünstig)
Aber da müßten doch mehr als 200 psi reingehen oder?
Grüße


----------



## wholeStepDown (29. Juli 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich ein neues Bike brauche und es diesmal mehr in die AM Enduro Richtung gehen soll habe ich mich gedanklich für ein Strive entschieden...



Ich bin auch 185, hab netto ~ 78kg, Schrittlänge 88, Arm 70.5.. ich habe L genommen- passt super. Ich habe ein relativ kurzen Vorbei; mit 185 scheint man zwischen M und L zu liegen, mit einer berechtigten Tendenz zu L (bei M bräuchtest du wahrscheinlich einen verhältnismäßig langen Vorbau und müsstest auch den Sattel entsprechend weit ausfahren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daseca (29. Juli 2012)

Daseca schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mal eine frage..::hab das strive es 8.0 in schwarz (weiß) nach 3 Fahrt ist das Oberrohr total verkratzt und unter dem weiß kommen Schwarze Stricher hervor!ist das weiß nur aufgeklebt?mit/ohne Klarlack?kann man die Folie nachkaufen?
> 
> Danke



Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen???


----------



## DaBiew (29. Juli 2012)

@Daseca: Hab das gleiche Problem.. schön isses nich.. 

Zum Thema Dämpfer muss ich sagen, dass ich da auch nich soo froh mit bin.. 2 bar würden noch reingehn aber der sag stimmt ja jetzt schon nicht mehr.. is das echt möglich nen dhx da reinzubauen? wär schon ne idee mit der ich mich anfreunden könnte..


----------



## DiHo (29. Juli 2012)

Mach Luftkammer Verkleinerung rein das hilft auch.
Gibt dann mehr Endprogression bei gleichem Druck.
Und ist Preisgünstiger
Grüße


----------



## rossecat (30. Juli 2012)

180cm 86cm 82kg habe ein M genommen und bin super zufrieden


----------



## jensg (30. Juli 2012)

Daseca schrieb:


> hab das strive es 8.0 in schwarz (weiß) nach 3 Fahrt ist das Oberrohr total verkratzt und unter dem weiß kommen Schwarze Stricher hervor!ist das weiß nur aufgeklebt?mit/ohne Klarlack?kann man die Folie nachkaufen?





Daseca schrieb:


> Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen???



Das weiß am Oberrohr ist lackiert, ohne Klarlack.


----------



## Astaroth (30. Juli 2012)

Servus,

werd mir das Strive nun in L holen aber ich kann mich nicht zwischen dem ESX 9.0 SL und dem ES 8.0 entscheiden. Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis vom 9.0 SL?


----------



## wholeStepDown (30. Juli 2012)

mir waren die 400â¬ Aufpreis vom 7.0 zum 8.0 Wert- mit der Reduzierung um 200â¬ gerade ist das 8.0 meiner Meinung nach das beste in Bezug auf Preis/Leistung.
Ich kann beim 9.0 SL schon ein paar Dinge entdecken, welche ich auch im 8.0er nicht doof fÃ¤nde, aber von XT auf SRAM x0 oder Elixier 7 auf 9 usw. wÃ¤ren mir die 750â¬ Aufpreis nicht wert. Ãber die SRAM Kurbeln, Innenlager sowie die Mavic LRS kann ich aber gar nichts sagen.


----------



## Chrisinger (30. Juli 2012)

Ist denk ich mehr eine Geschmackssache. Bei mir gab es auch die Entscheidung zwischen 8.0 und ESX 9.0 SL. Hab mich dann fürs 9.0 SL entschieden, da mir SRAM vom Schaltverhalten einfach mehr zusagt.
Funktionieren tut Shimano genauso wie SRAM...
In steahlt sieht das Bike auch noch mega aus


----------



## Astaroth (30. Juli 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ist denk ich mehr eine Geschmackssache. Bei mir gab es auch die Entscheidung zwischen 8.0 und ESX 9.0 SL. Hab mich dann fürs 9.0 SL entschieden, da mir SRAM vom Schaltverhalten einfach mehr zusagt.
> Funktionieren tut Shimano genauso wie SRAM...
> In steahlt sieht das Bike auch noch mega aus



Servus, 
da ich mehr der Shimano Fan bin werden ich mir doch das 8.0 holen aber die Stealth Farbe wäre schon der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossecat (30. Juli 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> da ich mehr der Shimano Fan bin werden ich mir doch das 8.0 holen aber die Stealth Farbe wäre schon der Hammer



Genau aus diesem Grund bin ich auch beim 8er gelandet.
Mal eine andere Frage:
180cm 82kg habe den hinteren Dämpfer jetzt bei 210 psi und der SAG ist sehr wenig. Kann man den Hebel (propedal oder so) am Dämpfer selber auch noch verstellen so das das ganze noch weniger wippt???
Bin ein Cube ams150race gefahren und da konnte man zwischen 1, 2 oder 3 wählen!
Viele Grüsse
Christian


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Juli 2012)

Das Strive ES 8.0 hat einen FOX RP2 Dämpfer. Dieser kann nur in den beiden Stellungen "offen" oder "PP" eingestellt werden. Die Möglichkeit einer 3-stufigen Einstellung des PP bietet der FOX RP23 Dämpfer.


----------



## swoosh999 (30. Juli 2012)

rossecat schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund bin ich auch beim 8er gelandet.
> Mal eine andere Frage:
> 180cm 82kg habe den hinteren Dämpfer jetzt bei 210 psi und der SAG ist sehr wenig. Kann man den Hebel (propedal oder so) am Dämpfer selber auch noch verstellen so das das ganze noch weniger wippt???
> Bin ein Cube ams150race gefahren und da konnte man zwischen 1, 2 oder 3 wählen!
> ...



tippe mal deine cube hatte einen rp2*3*, dass 8.0 nur einen rp2


----------



## kraft_werk (30. Juli 2012)

rossecat schrieb:


> ...180cm 82kg habe den hinteren Dämpfer jetzt bei 210 psi und der SAG ist sehr wenig. Kann man den Hebel (propedal oder so) am Dämpfer selber auch noch verstellen so das das ganze noch weniger wippt???
> ...



..runder treten minimiert das Wippen  
Pump doch einfach den Dämpfer noch ein wenig auf. Ich fahre - bei einem Kampfgewicht von ~75Kg - etwa 220 psi und habe den 0,4ci Spacer im Dämpfer. Das erlaubt mir auch mal über einen 1m Absatz zu fliegen, ohne dass der Dämpfer durchschlägt, wobei das Ansprechverhalten immer noch sehr komfortabel/sensibel ist.

..und für die Endprogression gibts das hier:
http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING.../Kit--Float-Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning-Kit.html

Beinhaltet je einen 0.2ci, 0,4ci und einen 0,6ci Spacer, welcher in etwa 5 Minuten montiert ist.


----------



## DaBiew (30. Juli 2012)

hab mich mal bischen in das luftkammertuning reingelesen.. scheint mir nicht so unbedingt die ideallösung zu sein.. aber definitiv günstiger wien neuer dämpfer.. 
werd mal noch en paar tage drüber schlafen, aber wenn der rp2 beim noch durchschlägt wenn ich noch 1 bar mehr reinpump muss was passieren.. oder ich muss mir en richtiges dh bike zulegen


----------



## schrabbel (30. Juli 2012)

DaBiew schrieb:


> scheint mir nicht so unbedingt die ideallösung zu sein



Doch! 

Du kannst mit kleinerer Luftkammer weniger Druck fahren, ..hast besseres
Ansprechverhalten und mehr Endprogression.

Selbst bei einem neuen Dämpfer wirst du wohl nicht um die Verkleinerung
der Luftkammer 'rumkommen weil der Hinterbau vom Strive wenig 
progressiv ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (30. Juli 2012)

DaBiew schrieb:


> hab mich mal bischen in das luftkammertuning reingelesen.. scheint mir nicht so unbedingt die ideallösung zu sein.. aber definitiv günstiger wien neuer dämpfer..
> werd mal noch en paar tage drüber schlafen, aber wenn der rp2 beim noch durchschlägt wenn ich noch 1 bar mehr reinpump muss was passieren.. oder ich muss mir en richtiges dh bike zulegen



wie ich hier schon öfters mitgeteilt habe:
Lösung: TF Push Tuning.
Schick das ding nach england und du wirst glücklich(er).
die verpassen den rp ein kpl. neues innenleben, passen die highspeed-DS an, verstärken das pp usw...was du eben willst.

schreib mal den user rocky_rider an, der kann dir noch mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## swoosh999 (30. Juli 2012)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Doch!
> Du kannst mit kleinerer Luftkammer weniger Druck fahren, ..hast besseres
> Ansprechverhalten und mehr Endprogression.



endprogression ja, ansprechverhalten nein.
wenn keine luft (kleinere luftkammer) zum federn mehr da ist kastrierst du den strive-hinterbau noch mehr. das ding verhärtet eh schon bei schnellen, aufeinanderfolgenden schlägen wie´d sau. etwas enduro-HT feeling


----------



## schrabbel (30. Juli 2012)

Durch die Druckstufe einen durchfallenden Hinterbau zu 
bändigen wird aber nicht gelingen. Geht wohl nur über
die Luftkammer.


----------



## swoosh999 (30. Juli 2012)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Durch die Druckstufe einen durchfallenden Hinterbau zu
> bändigen wird aber nicht gelingen. Geht wohl nur über
> die Luftkammer.



ich glaube wir reden jetzt an durchrauschen und durchschlagen vorbei.
meine argumentation bezog sich nur auf´s durchschlagen, was du sehr wohl mit der HS-DS unterbinden kannst. das durchrauschen wird sich bei strive mit dem rp nicht vermeiden lassen.


----------



## DiHo (31. Juli 2012)

Das ist nunmal ein Enduro Bike und kein Rad für Meter hoch und weite Sprünge und wenn du die Luftkammer verkleinert hast wirds auch nicht mehr so schnell Durchschlagen.
Bei mir bleibt sogar noch Restfederweg über, bei Hopser von ca. halben Meter und das bei 190psi und um die 95-97 Kilo (je nach Schnitzel beim Mittagessen) habe aber den Monarch im Fahrwerk.


----------



## rossecat (31. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Werde somit das Strive nicht unbedingt fürs Grundlagenausdauertraining im Flachen verwenden. Ist halt ein Bergradl und aufwärts ist das mini wippen gar kein Problem, nur eben im Flachen mit mit hoher Trittfrequenz nicht ideal. Es gibt ja noch das Rennradl.


----------



## rebirth (31. Juli 2012)

Grad mit hoher frequenz solltest du kein/nicht viel wippen haben.


----------



## Sleek (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir letzte Woche das 7er Strive gekauft. Nach einem zu langen Reverb-Zug, falschem Dämpfer-Setup für mein Kampfgewicht von nackten 100kg und nervigem chainsuck habe ich das Ding gestern zurückgebracht. Hattet Ihr da auch so Anlaufschwierigkeiten? Ich bin eigentlich von dem Strive abgekommen, allerdings habe ich keine richtige Alternative, welche mir gefällt. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit den oben genannten Problemen gemacht?

Grüße

SL


----------



## rossecat (31. Juli 2012)

Bei mir waren lediglich für meine Anforderungen viel zu viel Luft in den Reifen. Wer braucht schon 3 bar Luft in den Reifen. Die Reifen hatten so kaum Grip auf den Trails bei uns. Luft raus (2 bar) und rund um a dum ein sau geiles Radl.


----------



## MK0310 (31. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend. 
Hab mal ne frage: kann mir jemand von euch sagen, mit wie viel Nm die Schraube an der hinteren Steckachse (also nicht die Steckachse selber, sondern die schraube an der anderen Seite, an der auch das schaltwerk dran ist) festgezogen wird?? 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (31. Juli 2012)

rossecat schrieb:


> Bei mir waren lediglich für meine Anforderungen viel zu viel Luft in den Reifen. Wer braucht schon 3 bar Luft in den Reifen. Die Reifen hatten so kaum Grip auf den Trails bei uns. Luft raus (2 bar) und rund um a dum ein sau geiles Radl.



Die machen den Druck drauf, weil er laut Hersteller theoretisch so sein soll. Aber wer dann freiwillig und ohne zu kucken mit dem Druck losrollt braucht sich nicht wundern wenn das Feeling net so dolle is


----------



## valmal86 (31. Juli 2012)

Sleek schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir letzte Woche das 7er Strive gekauft. Nach einem zu langen  Reverb-Zug, falschem Dämpfer-Setup für mein Kampfgewicht von nackten  100kg und nervigem chainsuck habe ich das Ding gestern zurückgebracht.  Hattet Ihr da auch so Anlaufschwierigkeiten? Ich bin eigentlich von dem  Strive abgekommen, allerdings habe ich keine richtige Alternative,  welche mir gefällt. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit den oben genannten  Problemen gemacht?
> 
> ...



falsches dämpfersetup kannst du selber ändern! der zu lange zug der reverb kommt daher, dass der original gelassen wird, weil ja keiner bei canyon wissen kann mit welcher überhöhung du fahren möchtest. daher sattelhöhe einstellen und reverb zug kürzen. da gibts im internet videos die sehr genau darstellen wie das geht.

chainsuck ist natürlich schlecht, aber wie hast du den bemerkt. also bei mir wär mir nichts aufgefallen und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das auch ein leicht zu behebendes problem ist.

ein versenderbike hat halt nochmal den nachteil, dass man es nach der ersten fahrt nicht einfach zum händler bringt und kleinigkeiten nachstellen lässt. man sollte sich da schon ein bisschen mit der materie beschäftigen wollen und können.

für den preisunterschied lässt sich sicher ein montageständer und der ein oder andere entlüftungskit oder kettennieter kaufen


----------



## swoosh999 (31. Juli 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> Hab mal ne frage: kann mir jemand von euch sagen, mit wie viel Nm die Schraube an der hinteren Steckachse (also nicht die Steckachse selber, sondern die schraube an der anderen Seite, an der auch das schaltwerk dran ist) festgezogen wird??
> Gruß



die schraube die das schaltwerk hält? 8-10nm


----------



## MK0310 (31. Juli 2012)

@swoosh: ja genau die. Danke


----------



## Schoppaaa (31. Juli 2012)

Sleek schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir letzte Woche das 7er Strive gekauft. Nach einem zu langen Reverb-Zug, falschem Dämpfer-Setup für mein Kampfgewicht von nackten 100kg und nervigem chainsuck habe ich das Ding gestern zurückgebracht.
> 
> SL



 Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört das da jemand meckert
Also man sollte bei einem Versender Bike nicht erwarten das die das auch noch perfekt für dein Gewicht einstellen, außerdem ist das auch eine Geschmacks sache
Und das der Zug für die Reverb lang gelassen wird ist auch verständlich oder?
Naja das mit den Chainsucks hab ich nie nachvollziehen können, ich denke das die Leute denen das passiert entweder in den falschen geängen hängen (Kette zu schräg) oder die schalten bei zu starker belastung.


----------



## Sleek (1. August 2012)

Da muss ich erwähnen, dass der zu lange Zug das geringste Problem war. Das war jetzt nicht der primäre Grund für die Rückgabe. Trotzdem sah das nicht toll aus. In dieser Länge fährt das kein Mensch so. Das war aber der kleinste Aufreger.

Beim Dämpfer wurde mir bei der Abholung gesagt, dass der eigentlich nur bis 100kg freigegeben ist. Mit Klamotten bin ich also schwerer. Ich solle erstmal schauen. Wenn der Dämpfer mir nicht zusagt, könnte Canyon den Dämpfer für 30 einschicken. Es wird von FOX irgendwie Stickstoff aufgefüllt oder so. Kein Plan, ihr kennt euch da besser aus. Beim den Vorgesprächen vor Abholung wurde das aber nicht erwähnt, obwohl ich extra nachgefragt habe, ob es Probleme mit dem Dämpfer bezüglich meines Gewichtes gäbe. 

Naja, habe das Bike trotzdem mitgenommen. Alles ok, bis der chainsuck nach ca. 1km kam. Und ich habe richtig geschaltet, keine extreme Schrägstellung. Das liegt laut canyon an den RaceFace-Kurbeln. Die wissen also von dem Problem, wissen woran es liegt, verkaufen trotzdem und warnen nicht einmal. Hmm. Naja.

Egal, will das Strive oder Canyon nicht schlecht machen, finde das Bike immer noch gut. Primäre Frage. Lässt der Dämpfer sich überhaupt auf mein Gewicht einstellen? Oder soll ich lieber auf ein anderes Bike mit coil umsatteln?

Grüße

SL


----------



## rebirth (1. August 2012)

Sleek schrieb:


> Lässt der Dämpfer sich überhaupt auf mein Gewicht einstellen?



klar.


----------



## valmal86 (1. August 2012)

also ich fahr den rp 23 mit 90 kg und reserven mit 215 psi, bis 270 ist er glaub ich freigegeben... also das sollte kein problem sein, den auf 100kg einzustellen.

und vor allem wenn das bike sehr geil ist bleiben es nicht lange 100 kg


----------



## wholeStepDown (1. August 2012)

Sleek schrieb:


> Da muss ich erwähnen, dass der zu lange Zug das geringste Problem war. Das war jetzt nicht der primäre Grund für die Rückgabe. Trotzdem sah das nicht toll aus. In dieser Länge fährt das kein Mensch so. Das war aber der kleinste Aufreger...



Ich weiss ja nicht, um wie viel dein Zug zu lang war, aber ich habe den hinten relativ straff gehalten (natürlich bei ausgefahrener Reverb) und habe die paar cm zuviel nun vorne am Lenker - stört überhaupt nicht; dadurch, dass der Zug am Rahmen 2x fixiert wird kann man ja selbst entscheiden, wo man den etwas länger lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc_snyder (1. August 2012)

selber kürzen ist auch nicht so wild, auch wenn man 3 Hände beim Entlüften braucht. Aber wenns wirklich daran scheitert, lässt mans halt für nen Zwanni im shop um die Ecke machen.


----------



## traildigger (1. August 2012)

Fahr mein ESX9SL jetzt seit einigen Monaten und bin insgesamt doch sehr zufrieden. Negativ anzumerken gibt es nur 2 Dinge:
- Die schon vieldiskutierte Hinterbaudämpfung: bei mir (65 kg) musste erst die komplette äußere Luftkammer des FOX mit Kunststoffzuschnitten ausgelegt werden, um einen annehmbaren SAG ohne Durchschlag hinzukriegen... 
- Daneben hat mein Rad aber auch Übergewicht: laut Canyon 13,4 kg. Mein Strive (Größe S !) hat aber eher so 13,85 kg (o. Pedale)! 
Hab ich vergesssen ne Transportversteifung aus dem Rahmen zu holen ??
Die Kunststoffplättchen im Dämpfer wiegen so viel nicht...

Wie schon gesagt: dennoch insgesamt recht zufrieden


----------



## rebirth (1. August 2012)

400 gramm mehr? Ich würds zurückbringen. Is ja ne frechheit und völlig außerhalb jeglicher toleranzen...


----------



## Chicane (1. August 2012)

Wir haben heute mal das Nadellager gegen Igus Gleitlager getauscht. Schauen, ob die über einen längeren Zeitraum spielfrei bleiben.


----------



## DaBiew (1. August 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> wie ich hier schon öfters mitgeteilt habe:
> Lösung: TF Push Tuning.
> Schick das ding nach england und du wirst glücklich(er).
> die verpassen den rp ein kpl. neues innenleben, passen die highspeed-DS an, verstärken das pp usw...was du eben willst.
> ...




weisst was das kostet?


----------



## DaBiew (1. August 2012)

Sleek schrieb:


> Naja, habe das Bike trotzdem mitgenommen. Alles ok, bis der chainsuck nach ca. 1km kam. Und ich habe richtig geschaltet, keine extreme Schrägstellung. Das liegt laut canyon an den RaceFace-Kurbeln. Die wissen also von dem Problem, wissen woran es liegt, verkaufen trotzdem und warnen nicht einmal. Hmm. Naja.
> 
> SL



hatte ich auch, hab dann den bashguard einfach ein bischen weiter zurück festgemacht, problem gelöst.. wobei ich denke, dass wechsel vpn kette auf xt auch geholfen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (1. August 2012)

Chicane schrieb:


> Wir haben heute mal das Nadellager gegen Igus Gleitlager getauscht. Schauen, ob die über einen längeren Zeitraum spielfrei bleiben.



Ich hoff du weißt das viiele fragen auf dich zukommen werden?!


----------



## swoosh999 (1. August 2012)

DaBiew schrieb:


> weisst was das kostet?


ja weiß ich, hab´s ja machen lassen 

Service & Kashima Upgrade (£176.00 +P&P) - TF Tuned Service & upgrade to Kashima body tube + air can

Service (£89.00 +P&P) - Full TF Tuned Service.

Svc & Hi-Vol Kashima Upgr (£196.00 +P&P) - TF Tuned Service & upgrade to Kashima body tube + hi-vol air can (shock eye-to-eye lgth 190mm/7.5

*PUSH Factory Tune (£139.00 +P&P) - Full TF Tuned Service and PUSH upgrades.
*


----------



## Chicane (2. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich hoff du weißt das viiele fragen auf dich zukommen werden?!



Ich glaub nicht  Aktuell heißt es nämlich abwarten, oder: fahren, fahren, fahren. Wir müssen schauen wie hoch der Verschleiß mit der Welle ist. Aktuell ist es nämlich sehr preisgünstig umgerüstet. 

Ich kann aber schon sagen, dass die erste Tour ohne Spiel überstanden ist. Es läuft minimal schlechter als mit Nadellager (inkl. Spiel ), weil etwas stramm. Gibt sich vielleicht noch, merkt man aber nur im direkten Vergleich.


----------



## traildigger (2. August 2012)

traildigger schrieb:


> Fahr mein ESX9SL jetzt seit einigen Monaten und bin insgesamt doch sehr zufrieden. Negativ anzumerken gibt es nur 2 Dinge:
> - Die schon vieldiskutierte Hinterbaudämpfung: bei mir (65 kg) musste erst die komplette äußere Luftkammer des FOX mit Kunststoffzuschnitten ausgelegt werden, um einen annehmbaren SAG ohne Durchschlag hinzukriegen...
> - Daneben hat mein Rad aber auch Übergewicht: laut Canyon 13,4 kg. Mein Strive (Größe S !) hat aber eher so 13,85 kg (o. Pedale)!
> Hab ich vergesssen ne Transportversteifung aus dem Rahmen zu holen ??
> ...


 
Ist mein Strive das einzige mit Übergewicht ?


----------



## rossecat (2. August 2012)

Ohhh wie geil, manchmal denke ich, braucht man soviel Federweg? Und die Antwort ist JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
Ohhh man das Strive klettert wie die S.. und abwärts ist man nur noch sprachlos
Raufwärts geht alles und abwärts kommt keiner mit!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. August 2012)

Da ist wohl jemand bisher nie etwas "größeres" als ein CC-Bike gefahren?


----------



## rossecat (2. August 2012)

War das schon ein riesiger Schritt damals ans Hardtail eine Federgabel ein zu bauen (Marzochhi Bomber). Danach gabs 2003 ein Fully mit satten 80mm vorne und hinten. Und jetzt der Traum schlecht hin. Bergrauf und runter.


----------



## rossecat (2. August 2012)

Und jetzt steht das Strive noch im Büro und schaut mir beim Arbeiten zu


----------



## wasserstop (2. August 2012)

Übergewicht ist glaub ich normal meins war auch schwerer als angegeben


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. August 2012)

Mein ES 8.0 wiegt in Rahmengröße "M" mit Shimanos XT Klickpedalen PD-M785, mit Flaschenhalter, OHNE Schwalbe SV13 Schläuchen ( fahre schlauchlos ), ACROS A-Grip Griffe anstatt der für mich unangenehmen  CANYON Griffe 14,4 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (3. August 2012)

Sind fürs nächste MOdelljahr eigentlich wieder annehmbare Lackierugnen bzw. Designs vorgesehen? Die Lackierungen der Strive Bikes grenzen ja an schwerer Körperverletzung...


----------



## knuspi (3. August 2012)

Da wirst du dich wohl noch bis zur Eurobike gedulden müssen. Da werden die neuen Modelle vorgestellt.


----------



## chris.b (4. August 2012)

Seit einigen Tagen is mein neues Strive 7.0 da. War damit schon dreimal im Wald weils so geil is!
Einige hier beschriebene Probleme sind aufgetaucht, aber nix unlösbares.
Chainsuck kann man dadurch vermeiden indem man die Kettenspannung durch das Schaltwerk hoch hält. Daran, dass die Kettenstrebe beim Einfedern vom Kettenblatt weg geht, musste ich mich erst gewöhnen, macht die Lösung dann aber einfacher.
Reverbzug is n bissl lang, stört aber nicht.
Der Sattel is umbequem, da kommt dann aber einfach bald ein neuer drauf.

Sonst, geilgeilgeil, ich muss wieder in den Wald!


----------



## wholeStepDown (4. August 2012)

Sattel hab ich nach ner halben Stunde Fahrt umgehend gewechselt- Gott weiss, für welchen Arsch der gemacht ist 
Griffe kamen eine Fahrt später dran. Bald kommt n neuer Lenker, dann ist erst mal jut.


----------



## Chrisinger (5. August 2012)

Wie lang hat es bei euch gedauert, bis die Talas eingefahren war?


----------



## rebirth (5. August 2012)

5 minuten


----------



## Chrisinger (5. August 2012)

da bin ich mal gespannt, der Verkäufer meinte 200km
werd ich nicht ganz in 5 min schaffen


----------



## rebirth (5. August 2012)

also meine Läuft seit Anfang an sehr gut. Die RS Fanboys behaupten, wie immer, das gegenteil  

Hast deines schon geholt?


----------



## Chrisinger (5. August 2012)

Jop gestern 
Werd jetzt dann mal die erste Tour starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (5. August 2012)

Komm um 15:30 zum steinbrüchlein! Bin aufm weg


----------



## Chrisinger (5. August 2012)

das nächste mal gern, muss jetzt erstmal das ganze fahrwerk einstellen 
und mich ans bike gewöhnen


----------



## Pitchshifter (5. August 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Wie lang hat es bei euch gedauert, bis die Talas eingefahren war?



Ich kenne nur eine Talas 36 im Freundeskreis, die gut funktioniert hat.
Alle anderen haben über ihre Talas geflucht und das zieht sich schon über Jahre (2007-2012). Von "Stempeln", schlecht ansprechen, in der Mitte durch den Federweg rauschen und am Ende zu progressiv zu sein - bis hin zu einfach nicht funktionieren und "stecken bleiben" ist mir schon alles untergekommen.

Bin gespannt ob Fox es 2013 schafft nicht nur wie gewohnt den Preis, sondern auch erstmals die Funktion der Talas Reihe hoch anzusetzen.

Werde hier jetzt keine anderen Hersteller in den Himmel loben, aber wenn Talas Besitzer mit ihrer Fox 32 zufriedener sind/waren, dann sagt dies schon einiges über die Performance aus!


----------



## Chrisinger (5. August 2012)

meine 32er talas war wesentlich sensibler, mal guggn ob sich noch was tut
ansonsten kommt sie zum Händler meines Vertrauens, die haben meine alte auch gut hin bekommen


----------



## rebirth (6. August 2012)

Falls jemand seine Original KeFü loswerden will > PN bitte


----------



## wholeStepDown (6. August 2012)

ich habe jetzt auch mal das ES 8.0 in L nachgewogen (mit Shimano MX 30, Specialized Avatar und Ergon AM Griffen): 15KG. Das muss ich aber heute noch mal verifizieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daseca (6. August 2012)

Ich hab mit meinem es 8.0 in L 14,5 kg aber mit anderen Laufrädern, Lenker und griffen


----------



## schrabbel (6. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Falls jemand seine Original KeFü loswerden will > PN bitte



Kommt die Hammerschmidt runter ?


----------



## sirios (6. August 2012)

Ich hab heute die Elixir 5 rausgworfen und durch ne The One ersetzt . Grund: Die Elixir ist zwar bissig aber absolut nicht standfest! In Saalbach hat das Strive ne sehr gute Figur gemacht aber die Bremsen haben mir nicht gerade Sicherheit vermittelt. Mal sehen ob die Italienerin das besser kann . Scharf sieht sie auf jeden fall schonmal aus. Und die Power scheint brachial zu sein . Genau mein Ding!


----------



## der erlkönig (6. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich hab heute die Elixir 5 rausgworfen und durch ne The One ersetzt . Grund: Die Elixir ist zwar bissig aber absolut nicht standfest! In Saalbach hat das Strive ne sehr gute Figur gemacht aber die Bremsen haben mir nicht gerade Sicherheit vermittelt. Mal sehen ob die Italienerin das besser kann . Scharf sieht sie auf jeden fall schonmal aus. Und die Power scheint brachial zu sein . Genau mein Ding!



ich kann deine erfahrungen nur bestätigen. auf den heimischen trails war ich anfangs mit der elixir5 zu frieden. aber in schladming auf der downhill strecke kam die bremse schnell an ihre grenzen. jetzt wir sie getauscht gegen eine elixir cr. bin mal gespannt.


----------



## knuspi (6. August 2012)

Der Tausch wird dir nichts bringen, da die Technik die gleiche ist. Die CR hat lediglich mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## swoosh999 (7. August 2012)

knuspi schrieb:


> Der Tausch wird dir nichts bringen, da die Technik die gleiche ist. Die CR hat lediglich mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.



kann ich bestädigen. erst auf xt und jetzt saint umgestiegen. das sind bremsen, nicht dieser avid-rotz !


----------



## sirios (7. August 2012)

Bis auf die Code sind soweit alle Avid recht gleich aufgebaut. Abgesehen von den Verstellmöglichkeiten teilen die sich dieselbe Hebekonstruktion und ebenso die Sättel. Bin froh dass ich die los bin


----------



## rebirth (7. August 2012)

Schrabbel ja, ich bau se ab.


----------



## kraft_werk (7. August 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> kann ich bestädigen. erst auf xt und jetzt saint umgestiegen. das sind bremsen, nicht dieser avid-rotz !



Hi!

Stimmt, die Saint ist mal eine ordentliche Bremse! Bin damit auch zufrieden


----------



## Deleted176859 (7. August 2012)

der erlkönig schrieb:


> ich kann deine erfahrungen nur bestätigen. auf den heimischen trails war ich anfangs mit der elixir5 zu frieden. aber in schladming auf der downhill strecke kam die bremse schnell an ihre grenzen. jetzt wir sie getauscht gegen eine elixir cr. bin mal gespannt.



Zitat Manual - Sram - Avid: WARNUNG...Diese Bremse ist ausschließlich für Cross-Country und Geländefahrten vorgesehen. Die Bremse darf nicht für Lift-Access-Riding, aggressives All-Mountain oder DOWNHILL (!!!) verwendet werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (7. August 2012)

ich hab gestern abend den spank spoon montiert; heute morgen is mir aufgefallen, dass die Züge der Schaltung vorne nun so knapp sind, dass ich den Lenker nicht ganz einschlagen kann (sowohl links wie rechts), ohne dass die Züge schon am Anschlag sind. 
Ich hatte keine Zeit mehr, mir das genauer anzuschauen- lassen die sich etwas verschieben Richtung Lenker hin (durch den Rahmen)?


----------



## swoosh999 (7. August 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> lassen die sich etwas verschieben Richtung Lenker hin (durch den Rahmen)?



wenn der zug zu kurz ist, ist er zu kurz 
das ganze ist ja unter spannung, sonst könntest du ja nicht schalten.
da wirst du über neue zugaußenhüllen und schaltzüge nicht drumm rum kommen.


----------



## wholeStepDown (7. August 2012)

ich will den Zug/Hülle ja nich (ver)länge(r)n- sondern lediglich das "Spiel" etwas verschieben; mir scheint (ausm Kopf), dass hinten am Schaltwerk der Zug/Hülle einen hübschen großen Bogen macht, d.h. dass der an dieser Stelle fast etwas zu lang ist- kann man dies nicht "ausgleichen", indem ich die Außenhülle, die im Bereich des Hinterbaus etwas zu viel ist, ein Stück durch den Rahmen verschiebe, so dass ich am Lenker mehr habe?
Oder habe ich da einen fiesen Denkfehler drin?


----------



## swoosh999 (7. August 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich will den Zug/Hülle ja nich (ver)länge(r)n- sondern lediglich das "Spiel" etwas verschieben; mir scheint (ausm Kopf), dass hinten am Schaltwerk der Zug/Hülle einen hübschen großen Bogen macht, d.h. dass der an dieser Stelle fast etwas zu lang ist- kann man dies nicht "ausgleichen", indem ich die Außenhülle, die im Bereich des Hinterbaus etwas zu viel ist, ein Stück durch den Rahmen verschiebe, so dass ich am Lenker mehr habe?
> Oder habe ich da einen fiesen Denkfehler drin?



denkfehler !
schau dir erstmal dein rad genauer an, dann reden wir weiter.
die zughüllen gehen nicht komplett durch den rahmen.
innen liegen nur züge. wenn also die zughülle von schaltung zum rahmen zu kurz ist wirst du das auch nicht ausgleichen indem du hinten iwo am schaltwerk was rumschieben willst.

immer diese schlimmverbesserer, hauptsache mords breite lenker fahren wollen aber den rest außer acht lassen


----------



## wholeStepDown (7. August 2012)

komm mal wieder runter...


----------



## DiHo (7. August 2012)

Vielleicht geht ja die Seiten tauschen.
Also nicht um den Lenkkopf herum sondern mit dem Zug auf der Seite bleiben wo er aus dem Rahmen kommt............
mal versuchen...
Grüße


----------



## swoosh999 (7. August 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht ja die Seiten tauschen.
> Also nicht um den Lenkkopf herum sondern mit dem Zug auf der Seite bleiben wo er aus dem Rahmen kommt............
> mal versuchen...
> Grüße



boah  wird ja immer verrückter hier ! wie will er denn dann schalten,
wenn man die hebel tauscht.
zum einen wäre der zug viel zu lange und er müsste eh kürzen, zum anderen müsste er neue züge einziehen, was ich ihm ehrlich gesagt nicht zutraue.

selbst seine eigene idee, den "bogen" am schaltwerk zu straffen und die hülle durch den rahmen zu ziehen um ein paar cm zu gewinnen wäre nur abhilfe auf der einen seite geschaffen. es sei denn um den umwerfer ist auch noch so ein bogen gelegt


----------



## DiHo (7. August 2012)

Wer redet denn von Hebel tauschen?
Mußt auch mal richtig lesen...
Den Zug der rechts aus dem Rahmen kommt nach links und umgekehrt.
(ja ich weiß, es ist ein gefummel)
Und verrückt ist hier niemand...


----------



## Chrisinger (7. August 2012)

Würdet ihr die Mavic Crossmax SX gegen einen Custom LRS mit Hope Pro 2 Evo und ZTR Flow tauschen.
Ich kann mich gerade nicht recht entscheiden... müsste nur 50 tacken drauf legen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrabbel (7. August 2012)

Hi,

Von der Stabilität werden sie sich nichts nehmen. Pro2/Flow
hat 1 mm mehr Maulweite und wird wohl etwas schwerer sein.

Crossmax ist halt blöde wenn was kaputt geht. Ich stand vor der selben
Frage und habe mich für Mavic endschieden.Mein Satz wiegt übrigens 1780g
Der Freilauf ist eher leise aber hat einen klasse Sound


----------



## Chrisinger (7. August 2012)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand sage, ob das Loch normal ist





ist in der Carbon Sitzstrebe


----------



## valmal86 (7. August 2012)

bei mir ist da auch ein loch


----------



## Chrisinger (7. August 2012)

Find ich trotzdem komisch, muss ich sagen


----------



## rebirth (7. August 2012)

jo. ich auch... man meint ja immer das das "gewebe" nicht verletzt werden darf.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. August 2012)

Das ist zur Gewichtseinsparung 

Nein, das Loch dient dazu, dass evtl. in den Streben vorhandene(s) Feuchtigkeit / Wasser verdunsten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (7. August 2012)

Ist aber nicht ganz durchgängig. Mal schauen was Canyon dazu sagt, Bilder hab ich ihnen schon geschickt. Bei Carbon geh lieber auf Nummer sicher, nicht dass ich hier mit einer Sollbruchstelle durch die Gegend fahr


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. August 2012)

Dann könnte es auch bei der Herstellung zur Fixierung der Prepregs im Werkzeug gedient haben ( die Betonung liegt auf KÖNNTE ).

Mach Dir keinen Kopf, das ist kein Mangel.


----------



## Chrisinger (7. August 2012)

Die Krise ist schon fast überstanden, da es ja nicht nur bei mir ist


----------



## Chrisinger (10. August 2012)

Also das Loch ist konstruktionsbedingt und somit normal. Den Strebenschutz bekomme ich neu, da der sich bei mir schon ablöst
Guter Service muss ich sagen


----------



## rebirth (10. August 2012)

Mag jemand seinen X0 S3 umwerfer loswerden? das damn teil ist fast nirgends verfügbar, und wenn dann sau teuer...


----------



## Schibbie (11. August 2012)

mein x0 schaltwerk hat sich gelöst... schaut mal ob das bei euch auch so ist.. war nur noch sehr wenige gewindeumdrehungen drin. 10% vllt...


----------



## schwed1 (11. August 2012)

Servus,

bin auf der Suche nach einem hintern Laufrad, Dt Swiss E2000 (Strive 7.0 von 2011) oder Ähnlichem.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## schrabbel (12. August 2012)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einem hintern Laufrad, Dt Swiss E2000 (Strive 7.0 von 2011) oder Ähnlichem.
> 
> Gruß Schwed



Du könntest meinen E2000 LRS haben da ich ihn nicht mehr fahre.
Allerdings würde ich ungern nur das Hinterrad verkaufen sondern
nur komplett.


----------



## sirios (12. August 2012)

Also ich würde mich für das Vorderrad interessieren ! Dann könntest Du ihn einfach auf uns aufteilen ?


----------



## schrabbel (12. August 2012)

Hehe, ..von mir aus^^

Hinterrad 90, Vorderrad 60 jeweils +Versand.
Die Dinger laufen noch rund, keine Dellen.

Schreibt mir ne PN falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VantheMan123 (13. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte eine Frage.
Ich habe mir ein Strive ES 9.0 gekauft und bin auch hoch zufrieden im Großen und Ganzen.
Nur der Hinterbau macht mich nicht glücklich, nun habe ich schon öfters hier im Forum aussagen gelesen das Leute den RP2 gegen einen Monarch getauscht haben. 

Nur ich finde keine Anleitung/thread hier im Forum.

Auf was muss ich Achten ? 
Was ist möglich, ohne riesigen Aufwand zu betreiben ?

Hat mir jemand Tips, evtl jemand der das schon gemacht hat.

Wäre eine super Sache.

Grüße


----------



## DiHo (14. August 2012)

Hallo
Da gibts den Monarch Plus RC3 oder den RT3 jeweils in Weiß oder Schwarz (bei  "Bike Mailorder" gerade im Angebot)
Schrabbel hat das schon mal gemacht.
Guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9405863&postcount=4636

oder hier:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1030458

Einbaulänge ist 200/57
Am besten den high Compression dann brauchst du später den Tuningkit nicht (weil schon drin)
Die Dämpfer gibts in high volume und low volume Ausführung (würde da den high volume mit high compression nehmen)
Der RC3 hat noch eine low Speed Druckstufe (für langsame Stösse)
Ist halt ne Preisfrage (hier in dem thread gibts Bilder mit weißem RC3 sieht super aus)
Oben brauchst du die Standard Dämpferbuchsen, breite weiß ich leider jetzt nicht, am besten mal mit Schieblehre messen.
Unten, für das Rillenlager, am besten ein Ein/auspresswerkzeug von Canyon kaufen (ist glaub ich nicht so teuer) oder selber eins bauen (wenn du ein Dreher oder Schloßer kennst)
Ob da unten am Dämpfer die Gleitbuchse raus muß um das Rillenlager einzubauen weiß ich leider nicht. 
Müßte aber am ausgebauten Dämpfer dann ja zu sehen sein ob die raus muß oder nicht.
Grüße


----------



## DiHo (14. August 2012)

Oder für den Fox Dämpfer auch einen Tuningkit besorgen das war hier auch schon mal beschrieben.
Ist vielleicht die günstigere Lösung.


----------



## wholeStepDown (14. August 2012)

Ich würde mir gerne nach und nach etwas Spezialwerkzeug fürs Strive zulegen, sprich für (De)Montage von Kassette, Kurbeln, Dämpfer usw.
Zuerst dachte ich an einen fertigen Koffer, aber die sollen 1.) oft minderwertiges Werkzeug enthalten (auch der von Park Tool) und 2.) vieles, was man nicht braucht (und/oder schon hat, wie ZB Inbus, Schraubenzieher usw).

Wer stellt denn neben PT noch gutes Werkzeug her? Pedros? Cyclus?
Was benötige ich für die Race Face Atlas Kurbeln?
Macht es Sinn, den Zahnkranzabnehmer gleich mit Griff zu kaufen oder einzeln (Als Nuss) evtl. für einen Drahmomentschlüssel?
Gibt es einen Pedalschlüssel, welcher eine Aufnahme für den Zahnkranzabnehmer hat?


----------



## rebirth (14. August 2012)

Ich kauf nur nüsse, ich steh auf arbeiten mit nem ANSTÄNDIGEM drehmo


----------



## Kolja_ (14. August 2012)

dito

Edit: Kurze Frage zum knarzenden Zugaufnehmer am Tretlager. Der "Trick" war:
- Schaltzüge lösen
- Zugaufnehmer rausziehen (also nach vorne in Fahrtrichtung)
- sauber machen, einfetten
- alles wieder rückwärts

Oder?


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. August 2012)

Heute habe ich mal an meinem Strive die Shimano Zee + 203er Scheiben montiert. 
Ein leichtes schleifen ist vorne und hinten zu hören aber ich hoffe das  legt sich nach dem einfahren. Oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mein eigentliches Problem ist nun dass ich nen falschen Adapter für die  hintere Bremse habe und die Bremse nur 5mm der Scheibe nutzen konnte. 
Welcher Adapter ist denn der richtige dafür und wo bekomme ich diesen  schnell zugeschickt? Wäre echt für hilfreiche Antworten dankbar.


----------



## swoosh999 (16. August 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mal an meinem Strive die Shimano Zee + 203er Scheiben montiert.
> Ein leichtes schleifen ist vorne und hinten zu hören aber ich hoffe das  legt sich nach dem einfahren. Oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?
> 
> 
> ...



dein problem ist, dass deine adapter (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k61...p.html?mfid=43) für PM 160 -> PM 203 ausgelegt sind.
vorne dürfte mit der gabel alles passen, hinten jedoch hat das strive bereits serie PM 180 ! wenn du da nun einen PM 203 draufsetzt kann das nicht passen und die scheibe liegt dann auch nicht voll an.

2 möglichkeiten:
180er scheibe holen und ohne adapter fahren
PM 180 adapter holen + 3mm distanzen drunter, dann passt es auch.

btw. schleifen bei servo-wave ist eigentlich ein ding der unmöglichkeit !


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. August 2012)

Danke Danke!
habe heute Mittag nen Termin. Da wird mir dann auch die Leitung gekürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodyludy (16. August 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> dein problem ist, dass deine adapter (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k61...p.html?mfid=43) für PM 160 -> PM 203 ausgelegt sind.
> vorne dürfte mit der gabel alles passen, hinten jedoch hat das strive bereits serie PM 180 ! wenn du da nun einen PM 203 draufsetzt kann das nicht passen und die scheibe liegt dann auch nicht voll an.
> 
> 2 möglichkeiten:
> ...



Hire ist es nochmal zu sehen:
http://media.canyon.com/download/manuals/strive_es_11.pdf


----------



## the_LTS_returns (17. August 2012)

Ciao Tutti

Bin momentan am überlegen, ob die XX1 am Strive nicht Sinn machen würde. Ich besitze das Strive 8.0 von 2011. Dabei sind folgende Fragen aufgetaucht:

* Gemäss diesem Shop sind zwei Innenlagertypen verfügbar: BB30 und Pressfit BB30. Welches müsste ich für das Strive bestellen?
* Welche Kurbellänge wurde von Canyon ab Werk montiert? Und welche ist für mich (1.70m) sinnvoll?
* Wie viel Gewichtsersparnis würde die XX1 bringen? (ohne Kettenführung)
* Gibt es mechanische Gründe, dass man die XX1 nicht am Strive montieren könnte?

Grüsse LTS


----------



## DiscoDuDe (17. August 2012)

the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> Ciao Tutti
> 
> Bin momentan am Ã¼berlegen, ob die XX1 am Strive nicht Sinn machen wÃ¼rde. Ich besitze das Strive 8.0 von 2011. Dabei sind folgende Fragen aufgetaucht:
> 
> ...



Du brauchst fÃ¼r die XX1 Kassette eine neue HINTERRADNABE!!! Angeblich gibts da derzeit spiezielle von DT-Swiss weil sonst passt ja die 10-42 kassette nicht drauf. 

Generell wÃ¼rde XX1 super stehen jedem ambitionierten biker... Nur ob du jetzt Ã¼ber 1000â¬ + neue Nabe fÃ¼r hinten ausgeben willst... das bleibt dir Ã¼berlassen.

Ich fÃ¼r meinen Teil wÃ¼rde warten bis sowas in der X9 er Gruppe kommt 

Es dÃ¼rften dich folgende informationen bezÃ¼glich XX1 interresieren: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/sram-xx1-ride-11-speed-2013.html

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/sram-xx1-drivetrain-2013-first-look.html


----------



## swoosh999 (17. August 2012)

the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> Gemäss diesem Shop sind zwei Innenlagertypen verfügbar: BB30 und Pressfit BB30. Welches müsste ich für das Strive bestellen?



das strive hat ein BSA gewinde - 73mm breit. da passt weder PressFit noch BB30.

btw. muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er ein größeres ritzel als bremsscheibe hinten fahren wolle, von der 1x11 tauglichkeit ganz abgesehen, ich möchte keines von beiden


----------



## DiscoDuDe (17. August 2012)

1x11 wird die Zukunft sein ist meine Meinung, hoffentlich gibts bald evtl. bei den 2014er modellen diese Schaltungen für unsere Canyons 

will jetzt aber nicht diese Diskusion lostreten ob gut oder shclecht!


----------



## the_LTS_returns (17. August 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> das strive hat ein BSA gewinde - 73mm breit. da passt weder PressFit noch BB30.
> 
> btw. muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er ein größeres ritzel als bremsscheibe hinten fahren wolle, von der 1x11 tauglichkeit ganz abgesehen, ich möchte keine von beiden



Hmm, und was kann ich da machen, wenn ich XX1 einbauen will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_LTS_returns (17. August 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> Du brauchst für die XX1 Kassette eine neue HINTERRADNABE!!! Angeblich gibts da derzeit spiezielle von DT-Swiss weil sonst passt ja die 10-42 kassette nicht drauf.
> 
> .....



Für die Ratchenaben, welche auf dem E2000 wie auch auf dem von mir verwendeten M1600 montiert sind, soll es ein Umrüstkitt geben.


----------



## swoosh999 (17. August 2012)

the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> Hmm, und was kann ich da machen, wenn ich XX1 einbauen will?



am bestens die gruppe für das jeweilige innenlager kaufen:
http://r2-bike.com/sram-komplettgruppe-XX1

im strive fall BSA GXP


----------



## the_LTS_returns (17. August 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> am bestens die gruppe für das jeweilige innenlager kaufen:
> http://r2-bike.com/sram-komplettgruppe-XX1
> 
> im strive fall BSA GXP



oh, huh, habe ich übersehen 
Danke


----------



## gotboost (17. August 2012)

Geil mit Keramik innenlager und trigger 1100 für 4 teile...


----------



## bloodyludy (17. August 2012)

Oh Mann, da würd ich wieder gern Gripshift fahren. 

Bei den SRAM Triggern braucht man ja Monster-Alien-Daumen (getreu dem Motto: "Ich hab den Längsten!")


----------



## sirios (17. August 2012)

XX1 ist in meinen Augen mal wieder so ein Propagandamist für die Ahnungslosen die alles kaufen wenn nur die richtige Werbung dafür gemacht wird ! Früher konnten es nicht genug Gänge sein und heute geht das in die andere Richtung


----------



## the_LTS_returns (17. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> XX1 ist in meinen Augen mal wieder so ein Propagandamist für die Ahnungslosen die alles kaufen wenn nur die richtige Werbung dafür gemacht wird ! Früher konnten es nicht genug Gänge sein und heute geht das in die andere Richtung



Und Thomas Frischknecht der Depp ist darauf reingefallen und hat's dem Schurter an Bike geklatscht für Olympia? Wird wohl der Grund sein für den zweiten Platz.....


----------



## rebirth (17. August 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## sirios (17. August 2012)

Genau liegt sicher an der XX1 Gruppe, wie konnte ich das übersehen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> XX1 ist in meinen Augen mal wieder so ein Propagandamist für die Ahnungslosen die alles kaufen wenn nur die richtige Werbung dafür gemacht wird ! Früher konnten es nicht genug Gänge sein und heute geht das in die andere Richtung


Und das was du da schreibst ist in meinen Augen Schwachsinn, da du dich nicht ausreichend damit beschäftigt ha(ben kann)st   Allerdings stimme ich dir zu, dass die XX1 einen falschen Weg geht - die generelle Idee Breitbandkassette + nur 1 Ritzel finde ich gerade für Enduro Bikes absolut genial. Das könnte mMn bei richtiger Umsetzung das Beste werden, was es je auf dem Kettenschaltungsmarkt gab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (19. August 2012)

Na ich weiß nicht so recht, wie ist das mit dem Verschleiß?
Dünnere Zahnräder und dünnere Kette und vorne ständig ein Zahnrad unter Belastung............ Elf Gänge sind mir fast zu wenig bei Tourenfahrten.
Die Hersteller müßen ja ständig was neues machen (ob mans braucht oder nicht siehe 29 Zoll oder 27,5 Zoll Räder) sonst verkaufen die ja nix mehr.


----------



## rossecat (19. August 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Na ich weiß nicht so recht, wie ist das mit dem Verschleiß?
> Dünnere Zahnräder und dünnere Kette und vorne ständig ein Zahnrad unter Belastung............ Elf Gänge sind mir fast zu wenig bei Tourenfahrten.
> Die Hersteller müßen ja ständig was neues machen (ob mans braucht oder nicht siehe 29 Zoll oder 27,5 Zoll Räder) sonst verkaufen die ja nix mehr.



dito
wo bleibt die REVOLUTION?


----------



## rebirth (19. August 2012)

Ich hätt gern nen schaltbaren zahnriemen


----------



## sirios (19. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich hätt gern nen schaltbaren zahnriemen



Frag doch ma bei BMW an die stehen doch auf sowas


----------



## rossecat (19. August 2012)

Riemen schluckt doch nur Leistung!!!!


----------



## Antilles (19. August 2012)

gibts doch nen canyon prototypen, steht ab und an vor dem canyon.home :-D rennrad mit riemenantrieb


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. August 2012)

Servus grüßt euch und Hallo,
habe seit gut 3 Wochen mein Canyon Strive ES 7.0 und bin damit eigentlich gut zufrieden Winterberg hat es auch gut überlebt und die Heimischen Touren auch, das einziegste Prob was ich hab ist halt das sich die Kette vorne immer mit Hochzieht aber wie ich das hier schon gelesen habe bin ich seinbar nicht der einzigste der zu doof zu schalten ist sag ich jetzt mal! Bilder folgen in kürze...

Hab da mal ne frage in Bezug auf den Umwerfer da gibt es ja mehrere Typen und ich hab jetzt hinten das Schalterwerk und die Tigger schon auf Sram X9 umgebaut und Kette musste ich mir auch ne Sram holen weil die Erste nur 100km gehalten hatte :-D 

Was brauch ich vorne für nen Umwerfer also sollte auch Sram X9 sein aber was fürn Typ halt?? Kann mir da einer helfen??

Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. August 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Na ich weiß nicht so recht, wie ist das mit dem Verschleiß?
> Dünnere Zahnräder und dünnere Kette und vorne ständig ein Zahnrad unter Belastung............


Das ist einer der Punkte, der mir bei der XX1 nicht schmeckt. 10-fach würde ich mir (als überzeugter 9-fach Fahrer) gerade noch gefallen lassen, 11-fach sehe ich als übertrieben an.
Ein anderer Punkt ist mMn der, dass auf spezielle Naben aufgesetzt wird. Ich hätte lieber eine 11-42 10-fach Kassette für Standard-Freiläufe als diese höllenteure und überflüssige Systemintegration und ein so kleines Ritzel.




DiHo schrieb:


> Elf Gänge sind mir fast zu wenig bei Tourenfahrten.


Viel mehr nutzt man effektiv eh nicht. Mit einem üblichen 2-fach-Setup hat man nur etwa 13 verschiedene Gänge, der Rest ist Überschneidung der Bandbreite und somit eigentlich überflüssig...! Lieber 10 vernünftig abgestufte Gänge als "echte" 20, von denen ich nur max. 2/3 effektiv nutzen kann. Eine feine Abstufung ist mMn beim MTB nicht sooo wichtig wie z. B. beim Straßenfahren, wenn man immer genau den richtigen Druck auf dem Pedal haben will.




rossecat schrieb:


> dito
> wo bleibt die REVOLUTION?


EVOlution statt Revolution 




rebirth schrieb:


> Ich hätt gern nen schaltbaren zahnriemen


Am besten noch so ne stufenlose Variomatik wie beim Roller


----------



## MK0310 (19. August 2012)

mMn ist 2-fach für ein enduro bike ne ganz gute wahl. man hat de berg hoch ne vernünftige auswahl und auf schnellen geraden hat man ebenso ne gute übersetzung. davon musste mich aber auch erst mein strive überzeugen. davor dachte ich immer: viele gänge sind ein muss.
aber 1-fach gehört für mich an ein downhill bike.

zum thema kettenklemmer: also ich hab mein strive jetz seit 7 wochen und etwa 350 km. bisher hatte ich noch keine probleme mit kettenklemmer. wenn man beim schalten etwas acht gibt, is das überhaupt kein problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoppaaa (19. August 2012)

Also ich halte von den XX1 garnix, ich fahre einfach oft Strecken wo es oft kurz rauf und runter geht und dann bleibe ich hinten in einer mittleren Stellung und Schalte nur vorne hin und her, weil das einfach mit einmal schalten einen riesen unterschied in der Übersetung macht. 
wenn ich den effekt mit der hinteren Schaltung erreichen will müsste ich ja direkt 5 mal Schalten.


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. August 2012)

naja wenn ich drauf achte passiert mir das auch nicht mit der Kettenklemmung, aber wies manchmal so ist im eifer des gefechtes passiert das dann halt schonmal, aber seit dem ich auf die Sram Kette jetzt gewechselt hab ist es auch nciht mehr passiert. Die alte Kette war ja dann total Krum und nen paar Lager fest. 
Mein Kumpel mein ich soll die Spannrolle mal bis ran ans bashguard nehmen, weil der hatte das gleiche Prob am Cube Fritzz Pro...


----------



## MK0310 (19. August 2012)

müsste ich mal nachschauen, ob die rolle bei mir ganz dran ist bzw. wie weit sie entfernt ist..
hast du dein bike bei canyon abgeholt oder dir schicken lassen??


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. August 2012)

Es kam Per Post und der gute Mann hat es bis Hoch geschleppt  nur leider bin ich dann wieder mit runter aber er hat mir auch geholfen  bekommt er wieder was leckeres zu Weihnachten  
naja bei mir steht das jetzt ganz hinten.. 
Was mich halt nur ärgert sind die teils tiefen Kratzer im Lack und teils auch im Alu..
Hatte mir schon überlegt ob ich auf Hammerschmidt umbau das wäre die einfachste lösung  
Vorallem müsst ich mich da jetzt nicht mit dem Thema umwerfer befassen hat den schonmal einer beim ES 7.0 auf Sram umgebaut??


----------



## MK0310 (19. August 2012)

ich glaub dann is es wirklich ne einstellungssache. ich hab meines direkt in koblenz bei canyon abgeholt und hatte noch keinerlei probleme.
mich würde allgemein mal interesieren: hat einer, der sein bike abgeholt und nicht mit der post bekommen hat, probleme mit kettenklemmer?


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. August 2012)

Joah das wäre mal echt wissenswert...
Wäre cool wenn de das mal nachmessen kannst wo die Rolle bei dir sitzt! Ich mein die Sram Kette ist auch Schmaler als die Shimano! wenn die sich mal Hochzieht passt die da durch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. August 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Hammerschmidt umbau



Hätte ne AM im angebot


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. August 2012)

Naja weis ja nicht wie das da mit Tourentauglichkeit dann aussieht? Ist das die mit 22 Zähnen oder 24? und Kurbellänge?
Und hab mir jetzt ja erst nen Mittellangen Sram X9 Schaltwerk geholt müsst ich ja dann auch wieder auf kurz umbauen...


----------



## rebirth (19. August 2012)

ich hab beide kettenblätter. is halt dann 22/36 oder 24/38. Mir war 22/36 lieber.


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. August 2012)

ich mein die ist ja schon ganz schön schwer oder? 1,3kg glaube oder? 
mein kumpel hat die an seinem Bike auch aber der fährt damit ja keine touren deswegen weis ich nciht wie die da ist...


----------



## rebirth (19. August 2012)

komischer kumpel ^^


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. August 2012)

Haja naja,
der hat das letztens mit in Winterberg gehabt da bin ich mal nen stück mit gefahren...
was willste denn dafür ham und warum verkaufst du die??


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. August 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> ich glaub dann is es wirklich ne einstellungssache. ich hab meines direkt in koblenz bei canyon abgeholt und hatte noch keinerlei probleme.
> mich würde allgemein mal interesieren: hat einer, der sein bike abgeholt und nicht mit der post bekommen hat, probleme mit kettenklemmer?



Yap, ich hatte diese Woche auch einen heftigen Kettenklemmer. Ich musste die kpl. Kurbel abbauen, ansonsten hätte ich die Kette nicht rausbekommen. Die KB haben keinerlei Grat, die Kette wurde beim Schalten vom großen auf das kleine KB hochgezogen und das bei sehr lockerem Kurbeln. Das ging wahnsinnig schnell und ich hatte auch sofort aufgehört zu kurbeln. Mir ist schleierhaft, wie die Kette durch den kleinen Spalt hochgezogen werden konnte. 

Ich habe viele Kollegen, die an ihren Bikes verschiedene RF-Kurbeln ( u.a. DEUS ) gefahren haben. Ausnahmslos alle hatten Probleme mit Hochziehen der Ketten. Nachdem sie auf Shimano - Kurbeln wechselten waren die Probleme weg.

Ich hatte in den letzten 11 Jahren noch nie einen Kettenklemmer - auch nicht bei Schlamm. Ich stufe mich eher als "sanften Schalter" ein.

Ich werde meine Kurbel beobachten. Sollte sich das wiederholen, wird es recht schnell einen Austausch geben. Ich habe die Kettenstrebe jetzt mit 3 Kabelbindern "gesichert".

Ein Arbeitskollege hat letzte Woche sein ES 8.0 abgeholt und hatte bei der ersten Ausfahrt das gleiche Problem. Es ist also kein Einzelfall und liegt meiner Meinung nach auch nicht am Unvermögen der Fahrer.


----------



## MK0310 (19. August 2012)

@gianty: das es kein Einzelfall ist, ist bekannt. Was mich interessieren würde: hast du bzw. Dein Arbeitskollege das Bike abgeholt oder habt ihr es euch zuschicken lassen?


----------



## Chrisinger (19. August 2012)

Ich hab meins auch in Koblenz abgeholt, hatte bisher noch keinen Kettenklemmer.
Versteh ich das richtig, dass sich dabei die Kette zwischen dem kleinen und großen Blatt verklemmt? Hab gerade auch noch die KMC Kette drauf, hab hier auch noch eine neue Sram hier legen. Evtl wechsel ich doch gleich


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. August 2012)

nee du die ketteklemmt dann zwischen Rahmen und kleinen Ritzel, wird aber scheinbar von dem Großen Ritzel irgendwie da mit hoch gedrückt so wie ich das bisher mitbekommen  habe. Da musste dann die Kette öffnen oder Kurbel ziehn wobei Kurbel ziehn einfacher ist und auch schneller geht!

p.s. irgendwo auf seite 182 ost da auch ein bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. August 2012)

Hatte das schonmal jemand mit den sram kurbeln? Oder bisher nur die race face fraktion?

Nouse hast ne PN


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. August 2012)

mein kumpel hat auch race face am cube und hatte am anfang auch das problem also ich hab auch race face. schreib dir nachher zurück bin gerade unterwegs ...


----------



## Schoppaaa (19. August 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> ich glaub dann is es wirklich ne einstellungssache. ich hab meines direkt in koblenz bei canyon abgeholt und hatte noch keinerlei probleme.
> mich würde allgemein mal interesieren: hat einer, der sein bike abgeholt und nicht mit der post bekommen hat, probleme mit kettenklemmer?



Also ich hab mein 2011er ES 7.0 zugeschickt bekommen und noch nie nen Kettenklemmer gehabt. Ich achte aber auch immer drauf, das ich immer ohne starke Last schalte.


----------



## the_LTS_returns (20. August 2012)

Viel Meinungen über XX1, aber offensichtlich scheint rein technisch nichts gegen eine Montage am Strive zu sprechen.

Der Grat zwischen Marketingmüdigkeit und Innovationsfeindlichkeit scheint sehr schmal zu sein.....


----------



## Nouse2112 (20. August 2012)

Was für ne Kurbel ist an dem ESX 9.0 SL?? ich find die nicht oder ist das die gleiche wie die X9 Kurbel??


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. August 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> mMn ist 2-fach für ein enduro bike ne ganz gute wahl. man hat de berg hoch ne vernünftige auswahl und auf schnellen geraden hat man ebenso ne gute übersetzung. davon musste mich aber auch erst mein strive überzeugen. davor dachte ich immer: viele gänge sind ein muss.
> aber *1-fach gehört für mich an ein downhill bike*.


Siehste, daran merkt man, dass du dich nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt hast und nur stumf Clichees reitest  Die Übersetzungsbandbreite der XX1 entspricht der der herkömmlichen 2-fach Kombi nahezu - von 22/36er Kettenblättern und 11-32 Kassette ausgegangen (das ist seit Jahren an all meinen MTBs meine Standard-Kombi) verliert man lediglich den größten Gang.




Schoppaaa schrieb:


> Also ich halte von den XX1 garnix, ich fahre einfach oft Strecken wo es oft kurz rauf und runter geht und dann bleibe ich hinten in einer mittleren Stellung und Schalte nur vorne hin und her, weil das einfach mit einmal schalten einen riesen unterschied in der Übersetung macht.


Ja, das ist ein möglicher Nachteil von 1 KB. Auf solchen Strecken mache ich das genau so und bin froh, diese Option zu haben. ABER: Ich fahre so gut wie nie solche Strecken, daher würde mich das nicht stören. Zumal ich für solche Sachen auch noch mein AM-Hardtail habe, das definitiv 2-fach bleiben würde.




the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> Viel Meinungen über XX1, aber offensichtlich scheint rein technisch nichts gegen eine Montage am Strive zu sprechen.
> 
> Der Grat zwischen Marketingmüdigkeit und Innovationsfeindlichkeit scheint sehr schmal zu sein.....


Natürlich spricht nichts dagegen  Ich würde dir aber empfehlen, bei der Kurbel bei Standard-Teilen zu bleiben und eine leichte 1-Fach KeFü (wie z. B. die Lopes o. Ä.) zu verbauen. ICH würde ein einzelnes Kettenblatt mit mehr als 1 Ritzel hinten NIE ohne Führung fahren. Es ist einfach viel zu schmerzhaft, wenn man wegen einer abgeflogenen Kette ins Leere tritt und dann einen Abflug macht...




Nouse2112 schrieb:


> aber seit dem ich auf die Sram Kette jetzt gewechselt hab ist es auch nciht mehr passiert.





MK0310 schrieb:


> mich würde allgemein mal interesieren: hat einer, der sein bike abgeholt und nicht mit der post bekommen hat, probleme mit kettenklemmer?





Gianty schrieb:


> Ich habe viele Kollegen, die an ihren Bikes verschiedene RF-Kurbeln ( u.a. DEUS ) gefahren haben. Ausnahmslos alle hatten Probleme mit Hochziehen der Ketten. Nachdem sie auf Shimano - Kurbeln wechselten waren die Probleme weg.


Diese Sachen haben alle *rein gar nichts* mit dem Problem zu tun. Das liegt einzig und allein an der Form der Kettenstrebe. Das Problem besteht bei Torque und Nerve genau so. Eine verschmutzte Kette oder einzelne Glieder, die nicht so leichtgängig sind und mal etwas haken, begünstigen das Phänomen. Es gibt leider auch nicht viel, was man dagegen machen kann. Theoretisch müsste der schmälere Q-Faktor einer 2-fach Kurbel helfen. Ansonsten kann man nur solche Maßnahmen ergreifen:


Gianty schrieb:


> Ich habe die Kettenstrebe jetzt mit 3 Kabelbindern "gesichert".


...aber Kabelbinder halten auch nur eine gewisse Kraft aus, erstrecht wenn sie mal ein paar Monate alt sind.



Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel mein ich soll die Spannrolle mal bis ran ans bashguard nehmen


Das ist eigentlich sowieso selbstverständlich, das gehört zu "Kettenführung sinnvoll einstellen" als elementarer Punkt dazu...! Halt auch nur so nah, dass sich alles noch frei bewegen kann  Mit dem Kettenklemmer-Problem hat das allerdings nichts zu tun.




Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Was mich halt nur ärgert sind die teils tiefen Kratzer im Lack und teils auch im Alu..


An der Stelle da unten solltest du lernen, dich damit abzufinden, das schont die Nerven  Ich kann bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto machen, wie das bei meinem Torque nach 3 Jahren aussieht...




Nouse2112 schrieb:


> nee du die ketteklemmt dann zwischen Rahmen und kleinen Ritzel, wird aber scheinbar von dem Großen Ritzel irgendwie da mit hoch gedrückt so wie ich das bisher mitbekommen  habe.


Nicht ganz richtig, die Kette klemmt zwischen dem großen Blatt und der Kettenstrebe (zwischen Rahmen und kleines Kettenblatt sollte die Kette eigentlich gar nicht kommen können) und verkeilt sich dort dann u. U. so sehr, dass gar nichts mehr geht. Die Kette zieht sich beim Fahren auf dem kleinen Blatt (+ i. d. R. kleines Ritzel hinten) oder beim Schalten auf das kleine Blatt am großen Blatt hoch.




Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Hatte mir schon überlegt ob ich auf Hammerschmidt umbau das wäre die einfachste lösung


Naja, ob man sich nur wegen diesem Problem 1/2 - 3/4kg Zusatzgewicht (je nach Vergleichs-Konfig) ans Rad hängen will muss jeder selbst wissen. Für mich wäre der funktionelle Gewinn durch die Hammershit eindeutig zu gering um das Gewicht und vor allem auch den Preis zu rechtfertigen.
(@ rebirth: ich will dir nicht das Geschäft versauen, ist einfach nur meine Meinung )




Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Naja weis ja nicht wie das da mit Tourentauglichkeit dann aussieht?


Die Tourentauglichkeit ist bei der HS absolut identisch mit einem Aufbau mit 2 Kettenblättern, die Übersetzungsbandbreite ist ja die gleiche. Also DAS ist nun wirklich kein Negativpunkt, den man der HS anhängen könnte.


----------



## Nouse2112 (20. August 2012)

Naja das mit der Touren Tauglichkeit war ja auf das Gewicht bezogen! Das mit der übersetztung ist mir schon klar!


----------



## MK0310 (20. August 2012)

@ smubob: also ist es nicht die gleiche Übersetzung wenn ich eine. Gang verliere oder sehe ich das falsch??? Und außerdem bleibt da immer noch das thema Verschleiß: wenn ich die nahezu gleiche Bandbreite( nahezu deswegen, da ja der größte Gang wegfällt) anstatt mit zwei, nur mit einem Kettenblatt fahre, ist der Verschleiß auch deutlich höher oder sehr ich das ebenfalls falsch?


----------



## Chrisinger (20. August 2012)

Die 2210 ist eine X0 Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (20. August 2012)

Wenn man da jetzt ne Andere Kurbel dran macht mit anderer Übersetztung musss ich doch auch den Umwerfer vorne wechseln oder?? Weil die X0 finde ich jetzt nur mit 26/39 und auf dem Race Face hab ich 22/ keine ahnung gerade :-D


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. August 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Naja das mit der Touren Tauglichkeit war ja auf das Gewicht bezogen!


Dann kann ich nicht ganz glauben, dass die Frage ernst gemeint ist.  Wenn man bei einem insgesamt recht leichten Rad wie dem Strive, dass sich noch dazu von der Geo her sehr gut bergauf pedalieren lässt, wegen 1/2kg mehr ums Tretlager (wo das Gewicht nicht so ins Gewicht fällt wie an den meisten anderen Stellen) denkt, das Rad wäre nicht mehr tourentauglich, hat man entweder eine SEHR komische Vorstellung von "Tourentauglichkeit" oder sollte einfach ein Bisschen mehr trainieren...!  Dieses Gefasel überall im Forum, dass man ja ein Rad das "zu schwer" ist, und nicht mit XTR-X0-Talas-Propedal-Carbon-Antimaterie-Krempel vollgestopft ist, unter keinen Umständen auf irgendeinen Berg hochfahren kann, ist pseudo-elitärer Weichei-Schwachsinn.  Ich bin mein altes Bike mit 16,5kg auch über Touren mit >1600Hm gefahren - und das hatte nebenbei bemerkt eine absolut beschissene Geometrie fürs Hochfahren.




MK0310 schrieb:


> @ smubob: also ist es nicht die gleiche Übersetzung wenn ich eine. Gang verliere oder sehe ich das falsch??? Und außerdem bleibt da immer noch das thema Verschleiß: wenn ich die nahezu gleiche Bandbreite( nahezu deswegen, da ja der größte Gang wegfällt) anstatt mit zwei, nur mit einem Kettenblatt fahre, ist der Verschleiß auch deutlich höher oder sehr ich das ebenfalls falsch?


Richtig, einen Gang verliert man. Aber das ist meiner Ansicht nach zu verkraften, da man an einem Enduro i. d. R. bergab nicht unbedingt bis 50km/h mittreten muss. Wenn man natürlich wie eine XC-Lycra-Presswurst mit Klickies, Kette rechts und Vollgas stumpfsinnig irgendwelche Schotter-Autobahnen rumter ballern will, wird einem der Gang wohl fehlen. Dann ist aber nicht der eine Gang das Problem, sondern die Tatsache, dass man für den Zweck das völlig falsch Rad hat. 
Der Verschleiß ist auch nicht größer, er ist nur "anders"... klar hat man vorne an dem einen Kettenblatt mehr Verschleiß als sonst an den beiden einzelnen (logisch ), aber insgesamt nicht mehr. Umgekehrt, man hat eher sogar weniger, da man vorne keine Schaltvorgänge hat, die nicht unerheblich in den Verschleiß mit reinspielen (hauptsächlich beim großen Blatt und der Kette). Der Rest des Antriebs sollte eigentlich auch keinem höheren Verschleiß unterliegen, ich könnte mir zumindest nicht erklären, wieso. Die Kette wird ebenfalls duch die wegfallenden Schaltvorgänge vorne erheblich geschont und theoretisch hat man bei einem Kettenblatt eine gleichmäßigere Nutzungsverteilung auf der Kassette als bei zweien.

Was übrigens für mich DAS absolute Argument für 1 Kettenblatt an einem abwärtsorientierten Bike ist: eine RICHTIGE Kettenführung vorne und kein Geklapper der Kette am Umwerferleitblech mehr. Das Ganze natürlich einhehrgehend mit technischer "Entkomplizierung", was ich an einem autargen technischen Gerät immer als erstrebenswert ansehe.




Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Wenn man da jetzt ne Andere Kurbel dran macht mit anderer Übersetztung musss ich doch auch den Umwerfer vorne wechseln oder?? Weil die X0 finde ich jetzt nur mit 26/39 und auf dem Race Face hab ich 22/ keine ahnung gerade :-D


Kommt drauf an, was jetzt verbaut ist...! Es kann auch gut sein, dass man die neue Kombi trotzdem mit dem alten Umwerfer vernünftig schalten kann. Ich habe am Torque auch einen 3-Fach Umwerfer für bis 44 Z. Kettenblätter und fahre 2-fach mit 36er...!


----------



## MK0310 (20. August 2012)

Ok das sind Argumente, die ich mir eingehen lasse. Dennoch finde ich auch an nem abfahrtsorientiertem Bike ne 2-Fach Kombi echt Super. Denn es lässt eben wie von dir schon beschrieben, bei nem Allround Bike zu, dass man auch mal mit 50 km/h auf Schotter runterballern kann, denn das macht ein enduro für mich aus, dass man in fast jeder Lebenslage das richtige Bike hat und zwar ein Bike für fast alles ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. August 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> Dennoch finde ich auch an nem abfahrtsorientiertem Bike ne 2-Fach Kombi echt Super.


Natürlich! Deshalb fahre ich das ja auch immer noch an beiden MTBs (eins stark bergab-orientiert, das andere etwas weniger)  Ich würde nur umsteigen, wenn ich die 2 Kettenblätter fast vollständig "emulieren" könnte - mit dem Ansatz der XX1 sehe ich das in greifbarer Nähe. Das Ganze nun noch als 10-fach und für Standard-Freiläufe und ich bin dabei  Die perfekte Führung der Kette und der Wegfall des Geklappers am Umwerfer wären mir locker einen Gang weniger Bandbreite wert  Wohlgemerkt: ich spreche bei mir vom Torque, das auch (so) regelmäßig (wie möglich) im Bikebark bewegt wird, am Strive ist das u. U. schon wieder etwas anderes.




MK0310 schrieb:


> Denn es lässt eben wie von dir schon beschrieben, bei nem Allround Bike zu, dass man auch mal mit 50 km/h auf Schotter runterballern kann, denn das macht ein enduro für mich aus, dass man in fast jeder Lebenslage das richtige Bike hat und zwar ein Bike für fast alles ;-)


Für mich wäre sowas ein Rad, das weder bergauf- noch bergaborientiert ist (AM/XC). Ein Enduro ist für mich schon deutlich bergab-orientiert und da würde ich eher an der Allround- oder Bergauf-Tauglichkeit Abstriche machen, als woanders. Aber eigentlich hast du recht - das Strive ist mehr AM-Bike als Enduro, da würde ich wohl auch eher bei 2 KB bleiben...


----------



## MK0310 (20. August 2012)

An nem torque wiederum Stimm ich dir voll zu. Da kann ich mir das gut vorstellen aber strive Teil ich deine Meinung, ist für mich eher das am Bike aus dem Hause Canyon, daher auch meine Wahl ;-) 
Dann sind wir uns ja einig ;-)


----------



## Nouse2112 (20. August 2012)

Ich sage mal so dann bin ich eh nicht im Training :-D fahr lieber Berg ab :-D
Also meinst das merkt man nicht?? 
Wie ist das mit der anfälligkeit von dem Getriebe zwecks Schlamm ect.??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (20. August 2012)

Nur mal so aus Interesse: gibt es noch wen, bei dem sich die Plastikscheibe zwischen Kassette/Speichen selber abmontiert hat? Bei mir war die nach irgendeinem Trail einfach nicht mehr da- in gleichen Zuge waren dann auch ein paar Ritzel locker.


----------



## Kolja_ (20. August 2012)

Ich vermute, Du findest hier niemanden, der die Scheibe nicht vor der ersten Fahrt demontiert hat.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. August 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> @gianty: das es kein Einzelfall ist, ist bekannt. Was mich interessieren würde: hast du bzw. Dein Arbeitskollege das Bike abgeholt oder habt ihr es euch zuschicken lassen?



Wir hatten es abgeholt. Ich dachte das wäre soweit klar gewesen


----------



## DiHo (20. August 2012)

Seltsam..............
Vielleicht bei de letzten Tour das falsche Bike gekrallt????


----------



## DiHo (20. August 2012)

meine Scheibe ist noch dran und bleibt dort auch (kann Ausehen wie es will)
Hab mir am alten Rad 5 Speichen mit der Kette abgefräst weil sie vom großen Kettenblatt gehüpft ist Und das nätürlich weit im Gebirge und ohne Handyempfang


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Diese Sachen haben alle *rein gar nichts* mit dem Problem zu tun. Das liegt einzig und allein an der Form der Kettenstrebe.



Kannst Du mir das bitte technisch erklären? Mir erscheint es schon komisch, dass es auch bei neuen Bikes und somit nicht verschlissenen Ketten passiert. Desweiteren waren in den von mir beschriebenen Fällen an diversen CC-Bikes die Probleme sofort weg als sie die Kurbel wechselten. Somit kann es ( zumindest dort ) nicht an den Kettenstreben gelegen haben.

Ohne es zu wissen könnte ich mir eher vorstellen, dass es an der Form der KB-Zähne und/oder an den Steighilfen liegen könnte. Bei mir war weder die Kette noch die Steighilfe(n) verschmutzt. Steife Kettenglieder hatte ich auch keine. 

Somit erscheint mir die Kettenstrebe als Verursacher etwas unschlüssig. Wenn es durch die Kettenlinie käme, müssten diese Zwischenfälle viel öfter passieren. Es ist ja nicht so dass es bei jeder Tour passiert. Ich habe auf den Trails schon heftig geschaltet wo es absolut keine Probs gab.

Ich lerne gerne dazu und habe ein gewisses technisches Verständnis. Also bitte eine kleine Erklärung Deiner These


----------



## Nouse2112 (20. August 2012)

Wuhu Canyon hat sich bei mir gemeldet wegen der Kettenklemmung ;-) soll denen jetzt den einen Schein zurückschicken also wer das montiert hat und so die meinen die Große Rolle würde die Kette Hoch drücken... weis nicht ob ich die Mail hier reinstellen darf?? Oder ob das ärger gibt??


----------



## chris.b (20. August 2012)

Kettenklemmer hatte ich auch schon einige Male. Nachdem was ich gehört, gelesen und verstanden habe, kommt das vom Chainsuck, der wohl gerade bei CC-Fahrern ein bekanntes Problem ist, wenn man unter last vom großen Kettenblatt runterschaltet und die Kette sich dann um das Kettenblatt wickelt. Die Kette kommt dann über die Kettenstrebe, weil im eingefederten Zustand (SAG!) der Spalt zwischen dieser und dem großen Kettenblatt etwas größer ist, als im ausgefederten Zustand, der sich einstellt sobald man zur "Reparatur" absteigt. Kräftiges einfedern bei gleichzeigem Herausziehen der Kette, im schlimmsten Falle Luftablassen aus dem Dämpfer sollte das Problem lösen. Ich hatte meine Kettenstrebe nach geschätzten 4 Stunden des Besitzens bis aufs rohe Alu runtergeschliffen. Mei, da wird noch mehr kommen, denk ich mal. Auf Tour und im Wald hatte ich das Problem allerdings noch nie, bisher nur auf der Straße.


----------



## MK0310 (20. August 2012)

Bei mit hat sich das plastikteil nach der zweiten Tour auch von selbst verabschiedet. Naja bringt aber wieder 30 g gewichtsersparnis


----------



## Tier (20. August 2012)

Hui.
Zweite Tour vorhin, seitdem ich das Strive hab...

Ergebnis ca 100m von meiner Haustür entfernt:



























Wie man sieht ist bei mir übrigens von Werk ne Shimano HGX verbaut. Ob's also an der Kette liegt...naja.

Die Konturen der Steighilfen sollte man nach nem Klemmer auf Grate untersuchen und ggf. mit ner Feile beseitigen, da sich die Kette sonst noch leichter hochziehen lassen kann.

Wie auch immer: Das bewarte mich allerdings nicht davor, das dass ganze noch ein zweites mal passierte. Allerdings konnte ich die Kette da leicht wieder runterziehen. Ich saß wohlgemerkt noch auf dem Rad, so das der Hinterbau eingefedert war.

Ich hoffe das wird nicht zur Gewohnheit. Mein gewohntes CC-Hardtail Schaltverhalten tut da wohl sein übriges. 
Die Umwerfereinstellung war von Werk aus übrigens katastrophal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris.b (20. August 2012)

Tier schrieb:


>



Hast du die Kurbel mit einem regulären Kurbelabzieher entfernt (z.B. Shimano TL-FC10 ggf. mit Tl-FC15) oder gibts da was von Raceface?


----------



## Tier (20. August 2012)

Regulärer Abzieher und drei 1 Centstücke (ersetzen Tl-FC15) 




Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Wuhu Canyon hat sich bei mir gemeldet wegen der  Kettenklemmung ;-) soll denen jetzt den einen Schein zurückschicken  also wer das montiert hat und so die meinen die Große Rolle würde die  Kette Hoch drücken... weis nicht ob ich die Mail hier reinstellen darf??  Oder ob das ärger gibt??



Halt uns da doch mal auf dem laufenden. Würd mich interessieren wie Canyon das in den Griff kriegen will.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. August 2012)

Dass die Kette von der Rolle hochgedrückt wird.....die Rolle ist doch fest. Es könnte höchstens sein, dass die Spannung des Schaltwerkes beim Schalten einen Impuls auslöst, der die Kette kurz springen lässt und die Zähne des Kettenblattes und/oder die Steighilfe sie dann weiter hochzieht. Dann würde mich aber immer noch wundern, dass sie dann nicht unten an der Strebe eingeklemmt sondern kpl. bis über die Strebe gezogen wird. Dazu ist schon etwas Kraft erforderlich, was man an den "Kampfspuren" unschwer erkennen kann. D.h. die Kette klemmt nicht mal kurz an den Zähnen oder an den Steighilfen sondern sie wird dort richtig "festgehalten". Es gibt auch Klemmer, die kurz für ein Springen der Kette sorgen aber keine weiteren Schaden verursachen. 

Bei mir sah es genau so wie auf den gezeigten Bildern aus.

Ich werde das mal genauer untersuchen. Ich glaub da irgendwie nicht dran. Das sind mir zuviel Vermutungen.

Übringens, bei mir ist es auf einer Teerstraße mit 18km/h und 1% Steigung passiert. Ich bin ganz locker auf eine Kreuzung zugerollt und habe geschaltet. Wenn das die Kurbel/Kette überfordert kaufe ich mir ein Dreirad 

Leider ist meine Videokamera zu groß, sonst hätte ich sie mal am Unterrohr befestigt. In Zeitlupe sollte dannn die Ursache zu finden sein. Vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein...

...dass der Spalt zwischen Kettenblatt und Kettenstrebe etwas zu gering ist und genau DAS das Problem ist. Wäre dort mehr Luft, würde die Kette zwar springen, könnte aber wieder zurück. Es könnte ja sein, dass sie gerade durch den Spalt erst richtig hochgezogen wird...und dann wäre die Kurbel gar nicht der Verursacher.

Ich bleib mal dran.


----------



## rebirth (20. August 2012)

ähm. Hier wurde doch vor ein paar beiträgen geschrieben das es an kettenstrebe liegt?!


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. August 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> Dann sind wir uns ja einig ;-)







Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Ich sage mal so dann bin ich eh nicht im Training :-D fahr lieber Berg ab :-D
> Also meinst das merkt man nicht??
> Wie ist das mit der anfälligkeit von dem Getriebe zwecks Schlamm ect.??


Ne, das wirst du nicht die Bohne merken!
Ich bin kein HS-Experte, ich mag das Teil einfach nicht. Aber dazu findest du 1000 Threads im Forum...




Gianty schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir das bitte technisch erklären? Mir erscheint es schon komisch, dass es auch bei neuen Bikes und somit nicht verschlissenen Ketten passiert. Desweiteren waren in den von mir beschriebenen Fällen an diversen CC-Bikes die Probleme sofort weg als sie die Kurbel wechselten. Somit kann es ( zumindest dort ) nicht an den Kettenstreben gelegen haben.
> 
> Ohne es zu wissen könnte ich mir eher vorstellen, dass es an der Form der KB-Zähne und/oder an den Steighilfen liegen könnte. Bei mir war weder die Kette noch die Steighilfe(n) verschmutzt. Steife Kettenglieder hatte ich auch keine.
> 
> Somit erscheint mir die Kettenstrebe als Verursacher etwas unschlüssig.


Ok, ich habe das wohl falsch ausgedrückt... die Kettenstreben sind nicht der Grund für das Phänomen Chainsuck, sie sind nur der Grund dafür, dass es dabei zu so schwerwiegenden Klemmern kommen kann, weil sich die Kette durch ziehen kann, aber nicht mehr runter kommt.
Die möglichen Gründe für Chainsuck sind vielfältig... chris.b hat das auch schon recht schön beschrieben. Bei neuen Bikes kommt außer dem wohl am ehesten das Fahren auf dem kleinen Blatt und kleinem Ritzel in Frage oder eben das Schalten in der Situation (auch ohne volle Last). Da bei verschiedenen Herstellern die Steighilfen unterschiedlich gestaltet sind, kann es natürlich schon sein, dass die einen mehr und die anderen weniger dazu neigen. Aber ich würde wetten, dass es trotzdem bei allen passieren kann, spätestens wenn Verschleiß und Schmutz mit ins Spiel kommen. Auch können bei unterschiedlichen Kurbelgarnituren auch einfach minimal andere Kettenlinien entstehen...




chris.b schrieb:


> Hast du die Kurbel mit einem regulären Kurbelabzieher entfernt (z.B. Shimano TL-FC10 ggf. mit Tl-FC15) oder gibts da was von Raceface?





Tier schrieb:


> Regulärer Abzieher und drei 1 Centstücke


Öhm, die Raceface Kurbeln haben doch normal einen integrierten Abzieher...!?


----------



## Tier (20. August 2012)

Auszug aus der RaceFace Anleitung:



> (...)Verwenden sie einen ISIS-kompatiblen Kurbelabzieher mit M22x1 Gewinde(...)


----------



## Tier (20. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> (...)Da bei verschiedenen Herstellern die Steighilfen unterschiedlich gestaltet sind, kann es natürlich schon sein, dass die einen mehr und die anderen weniger dazu neigen.(...)



Wenn ich so die Steighilfen der RF-Blätter mit denen meiner SLX vergleiche, drängt sich mir schon der Verdacht auf das die harten Konturen bei RF mitschuldig sein könnten.


Edit: Sackzement! Blöder Doppelpost.


----------



## rebirth (20. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Öhm, die Raceface Kurbeln haben doch normal einen integrierten Abzieher...!?



glaub der ist bei den "billigen" zubehör. bei den "teuren" integriert.

wenn ich richtig informiert bin kann man die "schraube" aber nachrüsten.

*EDIT* wenn ich mir die kettenklemmer so ansehe und was die anrichten, dann möcht ich, am liebsten, gleich mit dem umrüsten aufhören 
Die klemmer richten beim weißen billiglack sicher noch mehr schaden an. Mein Hinterbau sieht, vor lauter Steinschlägen, eh schon aus wie ar$ch (haha)...


----------



## Nouse2112 (21. August 2012)

Ich mach moin mal nen Foto von meinem Hinterbau da zeig ich dir das mal wie das in Weiß aussieht und glaub mir das ist sehr abartig ;-) 
Im Alu ist ne richtig tiefe schleif spur von der Kette ;-) Warum willst du eigentlich umbauen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (21. August 2012)

Hier mal die Mail werde denen moin mal das Blatt zu Faxen würde ich meinen un dann mal nach ner alternativ Kurbel ect fragen


vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 11.August 2012 und entschuldigen Sie die späte Rückmeldung.

Wir bedauern das der Lieferzustand Ihres Rades scheinbar nicht in Ordung war, dies entspricht nicht unseren Qualitätsvorgaben.
Ihrem Lieferumfag sollten Unterlegscheiben begelegen haben um die Kettenlinie der Kettenführung fein einzustellen, so das die größere Rolle die Kette nicht mehr anhebt.
Nicht zuletzt um solche Fehler zu vermeiden habe wir das Neuradmontagezertifikat hier werden alle Arbeitsschritte der Mechankier und Prüfer dokumentiert und abbestempelt bzw. unterschrieben.
Falls Sie die Möglichkeit dazu haben würden Sie uns helfen künftig solche Fehler zu minimieren wenn Sie uns eine Kopie dieses Zertifikats zukommen lassen könnten.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns wenden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## rebirth (21. August 2012)

Glaub eine derartige mail hatte jeder canyon kunde schonmal... 

Hab den wisch auch schonma hingemailt, resultat hatte ich davon keines.




Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Hier mal die Mail werde denen moin mal das Blatt zu Faxen würde ich meinen un dann mal nach ner alternativ Kurbel ect fragen
> 
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 11.August 2012 und entschuldigen Sie die späte Rückmeldung.
> ...


----------



## Nouse2112 (21. August 2012)

Naja da kann ich mir ja den Arbeitsgang mal sparen würde ich meinen :-D Aber mach moin trotzdem mal die Fotos vom Hinterbau da kannste dir mal nen Auge holen wie das nach 100KM aussieht!


----------



## valmal86 (21. August 2012)

Also ich weiß ja nicht genau was momentan der Wissensstand bezüglich den Kettenklemmern ist, aber ich hatte bei mir am esx 9.0 Sl mit der sram 2210 Kurbel noch kein Problem.

Am wochenende werde ich die nächsten km runterspulen und berichten sofern sich da doch was tut.

greets


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Auszug aus der RaceFace Anleitung:





rebirth schrieb:


> glaub der ist bei den "billigen" zubehör. bei den "teuren" integriert.
> 
> wenn ich richtig informiert bin kann man die "schraube" aber nachrüsten.


Ah ok, ich dachte, das wäre "serienmäßig". Ich hatte mal eine Evolve XC, das war jetzt auch nicht die teuerste, die hatte das. Sieht so aus - äußerer Teil nur zur Fixierung, die innere Schraube drückt beim Rausdrehen die Kurbel runter.

Man könnte es aber auch einfacher machen, so dass man garkeinen Abzieher braucht -> Hollowtech II 




Tier schrieb:


> Wenn ich so die Steighilfen der RF-Blätter mit denen meiner SLX vergleiche, drängt sich mir schon der Verdacht auf das die harten Konturen bei RF mitschuldig sein könnten.


Ich hatte das am Torque schon mit der Hone Kurbel mit XT-Blättern, mein Kumpel hatte es auf seinem Strive auch schon bei der SLX-Kurbel... also wie geschrieben, ein alleiniges RF-Problem ist es nicht, es könnte es allerdings begünstigen. Hat die RF Kurbel am Strive Alu-Blätter? Die sind bei RF meist recht dick, damit könnte es auch zu tun haben.


----------



## Nouse2112 (21. August 2012)

Soo Hab mal die Bilder gemacht leider sieht man es nicht so gut hab die abziehvorrichtung nicht daheim! :-( und das andere ist nochmal wie meine Führungsrolle steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2012)

Die Rolle muss näher an die Kurbel und wenn an der Verschraubung noch Luft ist, sollte der Arm auch weiter hoch Richtung Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Nouse2112 (21. August 2012)

Laut dieser Komischen beschreibung soll die doch 5 cm vom Rahmen weg stehen also platz zwischen Rolle und rahmen?!? Und die steht genau auf 5 cm hat ich schonmal gemessen! ;-) 
Aber werde sie mal höher nehmen und ganz ran stellen mal sehen....


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2012)

Komische Beschreibung? Werd ich dann vielleicht auch eine kriegen, wenn ich die Führung abhole. Ich verlasse mich aber generell lieber auf Verstand und Erfahrung  Daher: Rolle immer so nah wie möglich an den Bash (so dass nix schleift) und den Arm immer so hoch wie möglich ohne dass was anschlägt. Ich sehe aber gerade, dass beim Strive da ja der Schaltzug läuft... dann auf jeden Fall kucken, dass da genug Platz ist!


----------



## Nouse2112 (21. August 2012)

Naja das kann ich ja mal ausprobieren schaden kann es ja nichts


----------



## rebirth (21. August 2012)

ähm. wenn ich bei mir die kettenführung "ranhalte" dann passt die eigentlich nur in einer position. und die rolle lässt sich auch nicht verstellen. oder redet ihr von anständigen kettenführungen?


----------



## MeMa (21. August 2012)

Wenn ich das hier so verfolge freue ich mich ja schon so richtig auf die Jungfernfahrt mit meinem


----------



## Nouse2112 (21. August 2012)

Naja wenn de vorne nicht Schaltest dürfte erstmal nichts passieren :-D


----------



## MeMa (21. August 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Naja wenn de vorne nicht Schaltest dürfte erstmal nichts passieren :-D



Zwangsläufig geh ich aber schon auf's kleine Kettenblatt wenn ich hochfahre.... andernfalls würd ich Uphill nur noch schieben


----------



## Schibbie (21. August 2012)

na dann fährst eben aufm kleinen auch runter


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2012)

Also wenn ich mir das Bild anschaue, scheint man die Rolle sehrwohl verschieben zu können:








Witzig, was ich bei der Bildersuche gerade zufällig gefunden habe:






Ich bleibe dabei: Arm so hoch wie technisch machbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (21. August 2012)

upsi ^^ dann muss ich mir das teil nochmal genauer anschauen  Hab das zeug noch nicht rangeschraubt, mir fehlt noch die eingeschickte bremse zum glück....


----------



## MeMa (21. August 2012)

tu ich im normalfall eh 
geht ja dann meistens auch wieder hoch ...
erst wenn ich auf gerader strecke bin schalte ich dann wieder auf das größere...

bin gespannt wann es mich erwischt....


----------



## rebirth (21. August 2012)

Sind original unterlegscheibchen unter der KeFü?


----------



## Nouse2112 (21. August 2012)

Also bei mir ist es das erstmal nach ca 50m passiert und da mussten wir gleich die Kurbel ziehn :-( das zweitemal dann auch nur nen paar meter später...


----------



## Tier (21. August 2012)

Moin!

Man google mal "Strive Chainsuck" und lasse sich von den Ergebnissen berieseln. Nicht gerade aufmunternd.
Ich werd wohl nachher auch mal ne Mail an Canyon schicken.

Denn wie schon der schottische Kollege schrub:



> (...)i find it totally unacceptable , because my chainstay is damaged ( and  thats totally UNACCEPTABLE on brand new bike for £2000+ )(...)



Werde auch ertmal versuchen die Schäden mit Kabelbindern in Grenzen zu halten. 


Eben nochmal Bilder gemacht:











Ich würde allen betroffenen DRINGEND empfehlen Canyon über ihre Probleme zu informieren.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## rebirth (21. August 2012)

Was versprichst du dir davon? 

Neuen hinterbau?


----------



## Tier (21. August 2012)

Es geht darum das Canyon genug Resonanz zu diesem Problem bekommt und es auch als solches anerkennt.
Was dann passiert, bleibt abzuwarten. Hauptsache ist erstmal, das sich überhaupt was bewegt.

Die Kratzer auf der Strebe sind ärgerlich aber verschmerzbar.
Die entstehen auch durch "bestimmungsgemäßen" Gebrauch.

Mail an Canyon mit entsprechenden Informationen ist raus.


----------



## MK0310 (21. August 2012)

So dann Versuch ich es erneut, einen Zusammenhang des kettenklemmers zu bringen. Welches strive Model ist betroffen? Welches Baujahr? Welche Kurbel ist verbaut. Ich kann nämlich nur berichten, dass mein es 8.0 Baujahr 2012 mit der rf Atlas Kurbel nach knapp 300 km noch kein Problem gemacht hat. Mit kommt es so vor, also würde das Problem Hauptsächlich beim es 7.0 mit der respond auftreten oder täusche ich mich da??


----------



## wasserstop (21. August 2012)

also ich hatte auch noch kein kettenklemmer mit ca 500km und 8000 hm, hab ein strive esx 9.0 ltd  2012 mit xtr umwerfer + kette und race face six c kurbel bin bis jetzt total zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (21. August 2012)

Strive ES 7.0 Race Face kurbel Respond 125 KM beim 10 mal hab ich dann aufgehört zu Zählen Kette musst ich ja auch schon wechseln...


----------



## potzblitzer (21. August 2012)

Fahre das 7er jetzt seit 3 Wochen ziemlich intensiv und hatte noch keinen Klemmer...*dreimal auf Holz klopf*


----------



## MaXXimus (21. August 2012)

hey,

habe das Strive 8.0 und hatte dieses Problem ebenfalls *noch NIE!* bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Strive (fahre seit april damit) 

was wollt ihr mit kabelbindern machen?


----------



## Schibbie (21. August 2012)

bin ich froh dass ich ne HS hab... in der hinsicht


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2012)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> was wollt ihr mit kabelbindern machen?


Den Spalt, durch den sich die Kette hoch zieht, provisorisch verengen, so dass die Kette nicht mehr durch passt bzw. am Kabelbinder hängen bleibt.


----------



## Tier (21. August 2012)

Eben an die 20km ohne Chainsuck gefahren.
Det kann dann sogar Spaß machen! 
Hat "Downhill" doch schon nen paar Vorzüge gegenüber meinem alten CC-Rad. 

Anbei mal nen Bild von den Kabelbindern. Hab die dicksten genommen die ich rumliegen hatte...
















Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. August 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> So dann Versuch ich es erneut, einen Zusammenhang des kettenklemmers zu bringen. Welches strive Model ist betroffen? Welches Baujahr? Welche Kurbel ist verbaut.



ES 8.0, Modell 2012, Race Face ATLAS

300km ohne Probleme. Sehr sauber geschaltet. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.

Dann auf fast ebener Strecke OHNE Last Kettenklemmer, Kurbelarm  rechts musste abgebaut werden. Ordentliche Kampfspuren an der Strebe.

3 Kabelbinder an der Kettenstrebe angebracht. Seitdem wieder unauffällig. Schaltet sofort und sehr sauber.

Komisch - mal gespannt wie lange der Frieden dauert....


----------



## swoosh999 (21. August 2012)

ich hatte das chainsuck problem auch letztes jahr.
nach 3mal war´s mir dann zu blöd.
habe die kettenführung demontiert und hinten auf 985er schaltwerk gesetzt. seither nie mehr ein problem gehabt, keine abfallende kette, nix nada...

von daher würde ich in meinem fall behaupten es liegt nicht an der kettenstrebe sondern eindeutig am chainguide !


----------



## MeMa (21. August 2012)

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=20120821_22100981jqd.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tier (21. August 2012)

So wie die angestrapst sind wirds nix nützen!
Der "Kopf" vom Kabelbinder muss den Spalt begrenzen. 

Aber gut das du's vor der Jungfernfahrt sicherst.


----------



## MeMa (21. August 2012)

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, geht die Kette da kein Stück mehr zwischen geschweige denn dran vorbei. Sollte reichen.


----------



## Nouse2112 (21. August 2012)

Da frag ich mich jetzt was dööfer aussieht die Kabelbinder oder die Kampfspuren  
aber naja wenn das net anders geht muss ich das wohl auch machen


----------



## Tier (21. August 2012)

War nur'n Tip. 
Mir wär's so noch zu unsicher und nen Kabelbinder kost' ja nix.
Problem: Wenn die Kette erstmal ansatzweise dazwischen ist, wird sie gnadenlos durchgezogen.
Mag sein das deine Strebe dann zwar vor Kratzern gefeit ist, aber nicht vor'm Klemmer. 



Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich jetzt was dööfer aussieht die Kabelbinder oder die Kampfspuren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blöd sieht beides aus. Die Kabelbinder kann man aber wieder entfernen. Die Kratzer...nicht so einfach.
Zudem gehts ja auch vorallem darum das einklemmen (und damit mögliche Tourende) zu verhindern.


----------



## MeMa (21. August 2012)

Bevor ich auf einer Tour bin bzw. auf einem Trail stehe und die A....karte habe weil ich nicht passend das WZ dabei hab und das Ding sich komplett verkeilt hat, nehm ich lieber die Kabelbinder die eh keiner sieht. Wer achtet beim Strive schon auf die Kurbel.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> So dann Versuch ich es erneut, einen Zusammenhang des kettenklemmers zu bringen. Welches strive Model ist betroffen? Welches Baujahr? Welche Kurbel ist verbaut.


Glaubst du mir langsam mal endlich, dass es so nicht einzugrenzen ist...? 




swoosh999 schrieb:


> von daher würde ich in meinem fall behaupten es liegt nicht an der kettenstrebe sondern eindeutig am chainguide !


Ist erstens nur ne Spekulation und trifft zweitens nicht zu. Ich hatte das z. B. auch schon an meinem Straßenhobel (nein, da ist kein Chainguide verbaut), dort aber wegen ganz anders geformter Kettenstrebe und ohne Hinterbaubewegung (Hardtail) ohne Festklemmen.
Und wie schon geschrieben: Die Kettenstrebe ist nicht der Grund für den Chainsuck, nur fürs u. U. irreversible Festklemmen.




Tier schrieb:


> So wie die angestrapst sind wirds nix nützen!


Doch, ich denke, das sollte ausreichen. So wie das aussieht, schafft es die Kette da nicht mehr zwischendurch und bleibt rechtzeitig vorher hängen.


----------



## Nouse2112 (21. August 2012)

Ja naja da habs ja recht....
Ich werde moin nochmal bei canyon anrufen und fragen ob die ne Idee haben hoffe mal nicht das ich wieder ne unwissende Dame am Telefon habe! die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (22. August 2012)

ich werd es auch mal mit Kabelbindern versuchen.
@nouse2122
ich würde eine mail an die werkstatt schicken. Sämtliche von mir getätigte Anrufe bei der Hotline waren (egal, was vorlag) immer für die Tonne.


----------



## Nouse2112 (22. August 2012)

Das mit der Mail kannste auch vergessen da kommt immer nur ne standart antwort nach ca ner woche! ;-) An der Hotline haste immer nur frauen die dich auf der HP unter Servic verweisen und da steht alles!? Bei dir auch so gewesen??


----------



## wholeStepDown (22. August 2012)

Jetzt veranlasst du mich tatsächlich, den Herren in der Werkstatt eine mail zu schreiben- ich habe mit denen bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei der Hotline stört mich weniger, dass die idR keine Ahnung haben sondern dass die bisher immer unfreundlich waren - eine ganze schlechte Kombination.


----------



## rebirth (22. August 2012)

Mir wurde beim letzten telefonat gesagt ich soll freundlich bleiben und dann hat die schnalle auch noch aufgelegt. Und das nur weil ich fragte warum sie wissen muss was ich mit dem umwerferadapter vor hab...


----------



## Nouse2112 (22. August 2012)

Naja wo ich das erstmal angerufen hatte und nach 5 min warteschlange endlich durch kam sagte ich freundlich hallo und danach hörte ich nur tut tut tuut tuut tuut :-D


----------



## MeMa (22. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Mir wurde beim letzten telefonat gesagt ich soll freundlich bleiben und dann hat die schnalle auch noch aufgelegt. Und das nur weil ich fragte warum sie wissen muss was ich mit dem umwerferadapter vor hab...



Wahrscheinlich die Selbe die ich fragte ob es das 7-er Strive dies Jahr nochmal in "M" gibt und die dann so doof anfing zu kichern und dann hochnäsig sagte: "Also zum Ende der Saison müsste ja klar sein, das die Teile ausverkauft sind. Nachfragen zaubert da auch nichts neues."

2 Tage später gab es dann doch noch welche


----------



## wholeStepDown (22. August 2012)

bei "Ausverkauft**" steht weiter unten ja auch nur:
"** Bitte wenden Sie sich an unsere Hotline +49 (0) 261 40 4000"

Übel, was da im Servicecenter teilweise abläuft...


----------



## MeMa (22. August 2012)

Scheint aber auch nur das Servicecenter zu sein 

Gibt da vor Ort ganz nette Leute die sich Zeit nehmen und helfen wo sie können


----------



## wholeStepDown (22. August 2012)

jau, wie an anderer stelle bereits erwähnt: alles andere (bzw. alle anderen Kontakte) war top; mit einem Herren aus der Werkstatt habe ich mal gut ein viertel Stunde über die Box und andere Eigenheiten des Strives am Telefon gesprochen- ich hatte zu keinem Zeitpunkt das Gefühl, dass der mich abwimmeln will oder dass er iwie genervt ist. 
Gleiches, als ich den Reparaturantrag gestellt habe und aufgrund dessen zurückgerufen wurde- top Support.
Lediglich meine Anrufe bei der Hotline... 
Ich hab nun mal die Werkstatt wegen dem Kettenklemmerproblem angeschrieben; mal schauen, was die dazu meinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (22. August 2012)

Hab eben schon antwort auf die mail bekommen ging diesmal richtig Fix hat nicht mal 20 min gedauert!! 
Ich soll mal Schauen ob die Kette gerade auf der Oberen und unteren Rolle läuft. Und hab ihn mal nach den Steighilfen von RF gefragt ob die weiter rausstehen als zum Beispiel bei der Sram Kurbel... stell die mail heut amd mal rein...
Aber trotzdem nochmal nen lob an den netten mann für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Mir wurde beim letzten telefonat gesagt ich soll freundlich bleiben und dann hat die schnalle auch noch aufgelegt. Und das nur weil ich fragte warum sie wissen muss was ich mit dem umwerferadapter vor hab...



Da hätte ich 2h später im Laden gestanden und mit der Dame nochmals Kontakt aufgenommen. 

Es gibt Dinge die gehen einfach nicht 

Wenn dort Leute im Service arbeiten die sich gegenüber den Kunden nicht benehmen können, sollten sie morgens besser zu Hause bleiben als den Ruf des Unternehmens zu schädigen.

Ich kenne dort nur engagierte Mitarbeiter, die sich immer viel Mühe geben.


----------



## DiHo (22. August 2012)

Achtet mal darauf das die Kette wenn sie über das große Kettenblatt  vorne läuft immer auf dem kleineren Querschnitt der Kettenspannerrolle  läuft (auch wenns vorne und hinten gleichzeitig über die großen Blätter  geht)
Kettenklemmer hatte mein Kollege (Strive 8.0 / 2013) auch, diese waren  dann nach leichtem Biegen des Spannrollenhalters verschwunden.
(leicht zur Ketenlosen Seite hin verbiegen)
Ursache war das die Kette bei mittleren Gängen (vorne großes Kettenblatt  hinten mittlere Kettenblätter) auf den gößeren Durchmesser der  Kettenspannerrolle rutschte und sich die Kette vom großen Kettenrad  nicht mehr richtig lösen konnte


----------



## airfloh46 (22. August 2012)

Ich war bis jetz auch sehr zufrieden egal ob Reparaturauftrag oder Technische Fragen.
Ich wurde immer freundlich beraten.


----------



## MaXXimus (22. August 2012)

hatte das problem zwar noch nie habe jetzt aber mal vorbeugend ein paar kabelbinder platziert. danke für den tipp leute!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. August 2012)

So, ich habe jetzt mal die Rolle um ein gutes Stück näher an den Bashguard gerückt. Dadurch wird die Kette etwas stärker umgelenkt. Bis jetzt funktioniert es sehr gut. Die Schaltung geht wie Butter 

So sollte es dauerhaft sein. Ich will die Rolle vorerst mal nicht näher an die Kettenstrebe drehen, da sich dadurch die Umschlingung am KB erhöht, wodurch sich die Kette unter Umständen zu spät lösen könnte und dadurch evtl. weitere Probleme entstehen.

Immer Schritt für Schritt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (22. August 2012)

habe mein 2011er strive "damals" nach der abholung sofort mit einer shaman-rolle, ner aka-kurbel und einem xo-medium schaltwerk ausgestattet und nie einen chainsuck gehabt. 11-36 hinten und 22-32 vorne. woran´s nu gelegen hat? ka! vielleicht auch einfach nur glück!

das bild wurde gemacht, als das strive schon ein paar monate in gebrauch gewesen ist.


----------



## MeMa (22. August 2012)

Spruch des Tages: 

Männer sind in Bikeshops, Frauen bei deichmann.


----------



## Wobbi (22. August 2012)

immerhin habt ihr beiden unterschiedliche farben gekauft!


----------



## MeMa (22. August 2012)

mir blieb ja nix anderes übrig


----------



## sirios (22. August 2012)

Gleich geht es wieder los hier...


----------



## Nouse2112 (22. August 2012)

ey das weiß macht doch nen fetten

*edit*
Hier ist nochmal die Mail von heute:

Es ist kein generelles Problem von Race Face Kurbeln, eventuell sind die Race Face Kurbeln empfindlicher, bzw. eventuell greifen die Race Face Steighilfen früher. Die Kette soll auf dem jeweiligen Kettenblatt mittig in dem Röllchen laufen. Wenn die Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt noch den großen Teil der Rolle streift kann es genau zu diesem Fehler kommen. Die Kette wird angehoben und dann von den Steighilfen "mitgerissen"

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns wenden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## DiHo (22. August 2012)

Genau das hab ich doch schon beschrieben...
einfach das Röllchen ein wenig zum Rahmen hin biegen...
und das Thema hat sich erledigt....


----------



## DiHo (22. August 2012)

Bei den Bildern von MaXXimus kann man den kleinen und großen Durschmesser des Röllchen erkennen.
Wenn die Kette über das Große vordere Kettenblatt läuft, und beim Schaltvorgang in niedrige Gänge den größeren Durchmesser des Röllchens streift dann wird die Kette vom Kettenblatt mit gerissen.


----------



## DiHo (22. August 2012)

Nur ein bis zwei Millimeter das reicht schon und es gibt keine Klemmer mehr


----------



## Tier (23. August 2012)

Von der Theorie hab ich auch schon in nem englischen Forum gelesen.
Klingt plausibel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK0310 (23. August 2012)

@diho: kann das nur bestätigen. Bei mir läuft die Kette immer auf dem kleineren Durchmesser der spannrolle (bei vorne großem Kettenblatt) egal welchen Gang ich hinten fahre, also auch bei groß/groß und hatte bisher noch keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## wholeStepDown (23. August 2012)

das röllchen biegen? "biegen" hört sich ja erst mal immer etwas... ungesund an :-D . ich schau mir das später mal bei mir an


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. August 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> das röllchen biegen?


Natürlich den Arm, an dem das Röllchen hängt


----------



## Nouse2112 (23. August 2012)

So das die Kette Später auf das große Röllchen läuft sehe ich das jetzt richtig oder soll die sch***e da früher drüber laufen


----------



## MK0310 (23. August 2012)

so nun mal ne andere frage: was für griffe bzw. welche handschuhe nutzt ihr so???
merke nämlich seit einigen touren, dass ich immer schmerzen genau in der handinnenfläche habe, also genau zwischen daumen und zeigefinger aber nur eben auf der seite (dort wo die hand eben auf den griffen aufliegt). Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen bzw. hat jemand einen anderen tipp?
gruß


----------



## swoosh999 (23. August 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> so nun mal ne andere frage: was für griffe bzw. welche handschuhe nutzt ihr so???
> merke nämlich seit einigen touren, dass ich immer schmerzen genau in der handinnenfläche habe, also genau zwischen daumen und zeigefinger aber nur eben auf der seite (dort wo die hand eben auf den griffen aufliegt). Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen bzw. hat jemand einen anderen tipp?
> gruß



Syntace Screw-On Gripz Moto und Giro Xen Vollfinger = null Probleme


----------



## wholeStepDown (24. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Natürlich den Arm, an dem das Röllchen hängt



schon klar, das macht's aber nicht besser...


----------



## MK0310 (24. August 2012)

hat noch jemand irgendwelche handschuh bzw. griffe empfehlungen mit denen er absolut zufrieden und schmerzfrei ist? bin über erfahrungen sehr dankbar.


----------



## kraft_werk (24. August 2012)

Ich finde diese Kombination gut..:

http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/gx1-leichtbau

http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/he2blue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (24. August 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> hat noch jemand irgendwelche handschuh bzw. griffe empfehlungen mit denen er absolut zufrieden und schmerzfrei ist? bin über erfahrungen sehr dankbar.



ich hab die O Neal Jump Glove... find die ganz gut


----------



## DiHo (24. August 2012)

@Nouse
Die Kette darf nur über den großen Röllchen Durchmesser laufen wenn vorne das kleine Kettenblatt verwendet wird.
Läuft die Kette bei Verwendung des großen Kettenblattes bei einem Schaltvorgang nur minimal über den großen Durchmesser des Spannröllchens (rutscht da meistens ganz knapp drauf) dann veklemmt sich die Kette 
Im Stand mal prüfen: vorne großes Kettenblatt und hinten großes Kettenblatt, die Kette muß dann immer noch auf dem kleinen Durchmesser des Spannröllchens laufen am besten mit etwas Abstand zur Kante des goßen Durchmessers


----------



## bloodyludy (24. August 2012)

Handschuhe: "Qranc DH" US-Import 10 Jahre alt 

Falls die Jemand im Grabbeltisch findet: Kaufen!


----------



## karsten13 (24. August 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> hat noch jemand irgendwelche handschuh bzw. griffe empfehlungen mit denen er absolut zufrieden und schmerzfrei ist? bin über erfahrungen sehr dankbar.



Diese Griffe. Seitdem keine einschlafenden Hände mehr. Dazu super Grip und etwas dicker als die Canyon-Dinger.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## H1llnippler (25. August 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> so nun mal ne andere frage: was für griffe bzw. welche handschuhe nutzt ihr so???
> merke nämlich seit einigen touren, dass ich immer schmerzen genau in der handinnenfläche habe, also genau zwischen daumen und zeigefinger aber nur eben auf der seite (dort wo die hand eben auf den griffen aufliegt). Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen bzw. hat jemand einen anderen tipp?
> gruß



*Karpaltunnelsyndrom*
probier mal verschiedene Sattel Stellungen (winkel), meistens kommt es von dort her. 
jaja, ich meine nicht Taubheit im schritt


----------



## wholeStepDown (25. August 2012)

ich habe momentan die Ergon GA dran - find ich oke. Am alten sind noch die Ergon GX1 dran- da wird zwar gern geschumpfen, dass die allemal ans Stadtrad kommen (und nicht an ein MTB) aber ich find die Teile super- gerade zur Entlastung des Handgelenks.
edit:
hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit den Handschuhe von POC, beispielsweise die Index Flow?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. August 2012)

Ich habe die ACROS A-Grip drauf 

Super Griffgefühl und keine tauben oder schmerzenden Hände.


----------



## Fredpat (26. August 2012)

Hi,

mal ne Frage an die Experten: Wenn man nen Nerve AM hat und gerne etwas mehr Federweg und Steifigkeit möchte (für n paar Sprünge und Drops etc...), lohnt sich der Umstieg auf nen Strive, oder würdet ihr dann eher direkt zu nem Torque mit 180 mm raten, damit sich die Investition auch lohnt?


----------



## swoosh999 (26. August 2012)

Fredpat schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ne Frage an die Experten: Wenn man nen Nerve AM hat und gerne etwas mehr Federweg und Steifigkeit möchte (für n paar Sprünge und Drops etc...), lohnt sich der Umstieg auf nen Strive, oder würdet ihr dann eher direkt zu nem Torque mit 180 mm raten, damit sich die Investition auch lohnt?


tork


----------



## Fredpat (26. August 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> tork



Danke für die Antwort. Kannst du mir auch noch ne Begründung geben? Du fährst ja offensichtlich selbst ein Strive. Bist du damit nicht zufrieden, oder sehnst du dich sebst auch mit dem Strive schon nach mehr Federweg? Oder meinst du einfach, dass der Unterschied zwischen Strive und Nerve AM nicht so groß ist?

Meinungen anderer sind natürlich auch jederzeit willkommen!


----------



## Nouse2112 (26. August 2012)

Also ich hab mal meine kettenführung und alles überprüft das ist alles IO naja hab es trotzdem mal nen wenig gebogen mal sehen...
Hoffe ja das wir moin mal wieder ne tour starten axo kann mir einer von euch nen Bikepark empfehlen?? außer winterberg da waren wir schon! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. August 2012)

@Nouse2112:

Ich war in den letzten Monaten öfter mal beruflich in Eisenach. Da hatte ich mir mal die Gegend bzw. den Wald um Eure Burg angesehen ( in Richtung Drachenschlucht ). Also mir würden dort viele Wege einfallen, die man mit einem Enduro gut fahren kann...

Aber die Trails quellen Dir bestimmt schon aus den Ohren 

Ich dachte, dass es gerade bei Euch super tolle Enduro-Trails geben würde


----------



## Nouse2112 (27. August 2012)

Jo du hier gibts auch einige geile dinger gerade da hinten ;-) wenn de mal mitm bike da bist und alles Passt sag bescheid! ;-) 
Nur der nachteil im vergleich zum Bikepark ist halt das de da selber den berg nuff musst  Aber ist schon geil hier


----------



## swoosh999 (27. August 2012)

Fredpat schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Kannst du mir auch noch ne Begründung geben? Du fährst ja offensichtlich selbst ein Strive. Bist du damit nicht zufrieden, oder sehnst du dich sebst auch mit dem Strive schon nach mehr Federweg?



federweg ist alles sekundär. in erster linie muss ein bike funktionieren, und da sehr ich beim hinterbau einen echten schwachpunkt.
wenn du mal andere enduro´s fährst, fällt das sofort auf. ich selbst habe mich damals vom preis/optik zum strive hinziehen lassen.
das strive ist beileibe kein schlechtes bike, aber mit einem tork hätte ich gewusst einen funktionierenden hinterbau zu kaufen und gleichzeitigen reserven nach oben bei fast gleicher tourentauglichkeit.

ich werde nach der saison def. wechseln.


----------



## Fredpat (27. August 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> federweg ist alles sekundär. in erster linie muss ein bike funktionieren, und da sehr ich beim hinterbau einen echten schwachpunkt.
> wenn du mal andere enduro´s fährst, fällt das sofort auf. ich selbst habe mich damals vom preis/optik zum strive hinziehen lassen.
> das strive ist beileibe kein schlechtes bike, aber mit einem tork hätte ich gewusst einen funktionierenden hinterbau zu kaufen und gleichzeitigen reserven nach oben bei fast gleicher tourentauglichkeit.
> 
> ich werde nach der saison def. wechseln.



Das ist mal ne Ansage! Danke!


----------



## ChrizZZz (27. August 2012)

Fredpat schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ne Frage an die Experten: Wenn man nen Nerve AM hat und gerne etwas mehr Federweg und Steifigkeit möchte (für n paar Sprünge und Drops etc...), lohnt sich der Umstieg auf nen Strive, oder würdet ihr dann eher direkt zu nem Torque mit 180 mm raten, damit sich die Investition auch lohnt?



Torque!
Mit nem Strive gehst du weiterhin Kompromisse ein. Gerade in Bezug
auf die Gründe meiner Vorredner!

Wenn du im vorhinein entscheidest ob du im Bikepark bist oder ne Tour fährst, lohnt es lieber ein dem Einsatz entsprechendes Rad zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (27. August 2012)

Gibt es für 2013 irgendwelche Neuerungen/Verbesserungen am Strive?


----------



## Freakrr (27. August 2012)

Laut Facebook wollte Canyon heute mit den neuen Modellen Rausrücken, bisher ist aber nichts passiert :-(


----------



## MeMa (27. August 2012)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Laut Facebook wollte Canyon heute mit den neuen Modellen Rausrücken, bisher ist aber nichts passiert :-(



Wo steht das denn da?


----------



## Freakrr (27. August 2012)

Am 23. August da wo der Teaser von der Eurobike gepostet wurde. In den Kommentaren dazu steht es drin...


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. August 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> was für griffe bzw. welche handschuhe nutzt ihr so???
> merke nämlich seit einigen touren, dass ich immer schmerzen genau in der handinnenfläche habe, also genau zwischen daumen und zeigefinger aber nur eben auf der seite (dort wo die hand eben auf den griffen aufliegt). Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen bzw. hat jemand einen anderen tipp?


Griffe: ODI Rouge, Lizard Skins Northshore, Sunline Twisted Waffle
Handschuhe: TLD Ace, 661 Comp (altes Modell)

...damit habe ich ein super angenehmes Griffgefühl und nach 1 Tag Bikepark fallen mir nicht die Hände ab


----------



## wasserstop (27. August 2012)

Hi Ihr Striver
hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit den Laufrädern von DT Swiss Exc 1550 zwecks Haltbarkeit gemacht ?
Habe gerade beim Bike putzen nach einenm geilen Wochenende im Vinschgau ,  Goldseeweg, Passo Gallo , Vall Morra usw. ein paar Steinschläge vom  Geröll entdeckt was mich allerdings nicht so stört, leider auch einen  kleinen riss in laufrichtung neben einem Speichennippel entdeckt.


----------



## Zhen (28. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen! Meine 2011er 2-step Lyrik lässt sich nicht mehr traveln. Sie fährt immer von allein wieder aus. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem schon gehabt und kann was dazu sagen, wie das bei Canyon gehandhabt wird? Reparatur/Austausch gegen dpa/etc.
Außerdem verliert mein Monrach Luft und beim Treten knackt es. Ich tippe auf kaputte Lager. Wird sowas nach einem 3/4 Jahr nach Kauf über die Garantie abgewickelt?
thx


----------



## sirios (28. August 2012)

Das ist ganz unproblematisch:

Schreib ne Mail an sportimport und schildere das Problem. Dann verpackst Du die Sachen und schickst sie mit der Kopie der Mail und ner Kopie der Rechnung deines Rades dahin. In ein paar Tagen (und nicht wie bei Canyon WOCHEN!) hast Du dann alles wieder.

Hatte ähnliche Probleme mit Lyrik und Dämpfer. Meiner Lyrik wurde das komplette Innenleben getauscht, auch die Mission Control. Außerdem hat sie jetzt 170 mm . Der Monarch wurde gegen einen neuen ausgetauscht. Der verlor aber auch nach kurzer Zeit wieder Luft...


----------



## simdiem (28. August 2012)

Geil, bereits 2008 verlor der im damaligen Nerve ES verbaute Monarch schon Luft. Schön das Rock Shoxs das Problem endlich in den Griff bekommen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (28. August 2012)

Um mich herum gibts nur defekte MonÄR*CHE. Der RC3 ist da auch nicht viel besser... Gut dass ich das Teil los bin


----------



## Mecka-Joe (28. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Geil, bereits 2008 verlor der im damaligen Nerve ES verbaute Monarch schon Luft. Schön das Rock Shoxs das Problem endlich in den Griff bekommen hat



Mein Monarch am Nerve ES8 2008 funktioniert immer noch.
Ich habe ihn erst zwei mal gewartet, und das bei ca. 3000 bis 4000 Tausend Kilometer im Jahr.

Gruß Joe vom Schwobenländle


----------



## schrabbel (28. August 2012)

Ja mit den Monarchen ist das fast wie Lotto spielen 

Der Monarch 4.2 in meinem Nerve Es von 2007 funktioniert immer
noch, ..wurde nur mal das Ventil getauscht weil es undicht war.

Der Monarch Plus aus meinem Strive hat jetzt nach knapp 9 Monaten
einen grösseren Service nötig. Drückt ungewöhnlich viel Öl aus der
Luftkammer und federt nicht mehr ganz aus, ..ist schon bei Sport Import.





Ich muss jetzt erst mal wieder den Serien RT3 fahren. Das Ding
 vermittelt ja wirklich null Gefühl führ den Untergrund, man hoppelt
 einfach nur irgendwie über den Trail


----------



## rebirth (29. August 2012)

Heute erste ausfahrt nach dem Umbau auf 2X. Gleich nachm ersten runterschalten Kettenklemmer deluxe...


----------



## MeMa (29. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Heute erste ausfahrt nach dem Umbau auf 2X. Gleich nachm ersten runterschalten Kettenklemmer deluxe...




  wie siehts aus? hast noch keinen Kabelbinder-Mod?


----------



## rebirth (29. August 2012)

ne. als erstes fliegt mal die "kettenführung". dann schau mer weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (29. August 2012)

Also ich hab meine eingestellt (ohne Kabelbinder) nur nen kleines stückchen mit überzeugung gebogen und bis jetzt hat ich keine Probleme aber bin auch erst seit dem ca 10km gefahren ;-) heute amd weis ich dann mehr :-D


----------



## MeMa (29. August 2012)

Ich muss gerade sagen....: ich bin froh das ich mir kein 2013-er gekauft habe.
Bisschen zu viel Schnörkelei im farblichen Design.... :-(


----------



## sirios (29. August 2012)

....und vor allem die Gabeln! Die sind meiner Meinung nach was für ein Allmountain aber am Enduro darf es doch etwas mehr sein ...


----------



## Schibbie (29. August 2012)

wo kann man die sehen?

edit: s.o.


----------



## mohlo (29. August 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> wo kann man die sehen?
> 
> edit: s.o.



Oder *hier*


----------



## MeMa (29. August 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.459037834129574.110593.190241427675884&type=1

oder hier


----------



## mohlo (29. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> ....und vor allem die Gabeln! Die sind meiner Meinung nach was für ein Allmountain aber am Enduro darf es doch etwas mehr sein ...



Ganz meine Meinung. Insbesondere deshalb, da mit dem neuen NERVE AL+ nur 1cm (1) Federweg zwischen AL+ (150mm vorne/hinten) und Strive (160mm vorne/hinten) liegen.

NERVE AL+ (evemals NERVE AM)





STRIVE 9.0 Race mit unmöglichem Rennflaggendesign und Sram XX1-Kassette (Warum wird da eigentlich noch eine Kettenführung montiert? Die sollte doch bei der XX1 überflüssig sein?!)


----------



## Drahtesel_ (29. August 2012)

Die Gabel wäre wirklich was für den All Mountain Einsatz... ! 

Finde der Unterschied zwischen All Mountain und Enduro ist jetzt noch geringer. Das AL+ kriegt ein besseren Hinterbau verpasst mit 150 mm statt 140 mm. Das Strive hat in meinen Augen einen Rückschritt gemacht mit der Fox 34  (und 15 mm Steckachse)

Habe eigentlich für das nächste Jahr ein Strive angepeilt aber jetzt ist das nicht mehr so sicher


----------



## Chrisinger (29. August 2012)

Ich bin auch definitiv froh, dass ich ein 12er gekauft hab.
Am Rahmen scheinen sie ja nichts verändert zu haben. Von Carbon Sitzstreben liest man nichts mehr


----------



## Schibbie (29. August 2012)

Bin auch froh, dass ich mir das Strive dieses Jahr schon geholt hab. Muss zwar finanziell etwas kürzer treten, aber das hat sich gelohnt wenn ich mir die neuen so ansehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (29. August 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> Bin auch froh, dass ich mir das Strive dieses Jahr schon geholt hab. Muss zwar finanziell etwas kürzer treten, aber das hat sich gelohnt wenn ich mir die neuen so ansehe...



Die 2011er fand ich noch schöner!


----------



## sirios (29. August 2012)

Genau! Ich auch


----------



## Schibbie (29. August 2012)

da hatte ich mir aber erst n nerve xc geholt  und iwas war damals beim strive doch mit dem nadellager  wobei ich ehrlich gesagt im nächsten jahr wohl den dämpfer vom 2012er strive tauschen werde, der ging mir in leogang richtig aufn geist...


----------



## mohlo (29. August 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> da hatte ich mir aber erst n nerve xc geholt  und iwas war da mit dem nadellager  wobei ich ehrlich gesagt im nächsten jahr wohl den dämpfer tauschen werde, der ging mir in leogang richtig aufn geist...



Das XC hat kein Nadellager?!


----------



## Schoppaaa (29. August 2012)

Komischerweise heißt das Strive ja jetzt auch Strive AL, klingt einwenig nach Strive allmountain.
Auch wenn Enduro drunter steht.


----------



## valmal86 (29. August 2012)

mhm... oder nach aluminium weil nächste saison ein carbon strive kommt


----------



## Schibbie (29. August 2012)

@mohlo: habs geändert, meinte das strive in 2011


wahrscheinlich machen die jetzt alle namen mit al und cf je nachdem, sieht einheitlicher aus im produktportfoilio


----------



## Nouse2112 (29. August 2012)

Also nach dem ich meine Kette gestern so gelobt hab hatte ich heut mal wieder nen Kettenklemmer Hab jetzt auch Kabelbinder dran! Jetzt mal meine frage geht oder passt diese Kettenführung da ran?
http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/kassetten-ketten/nc-17-stinger-kettenspanner-schwarz/225838.html

Geht mir jetzt halt nur darum wegen zwecks der halterung vom Umwerfer...


----------



## golfpilot (29. August 2012)

Ich habs getan:
Mein Strive ES 9.0 SL (Schweizer Edition von purecycling.ch, Farbe "glacier") hatte heute Abend die erste kurze Ausfahrt. Aufs Alter hin braucht man doch etwas mit (mehr) Federweg vorn und hinten 
Was noch fehlt ist die Reverb-Sattelstütze, da muss noch ein Ersatzanschlusstück an den Remotehebel. Die Kabelbinder gegen Kettenklemmen und evt. noch neue Pedalen.





Von der ersten Ausfahrt auf dem Hometrail bin ich natürlich hell begeistert, entsprechend dem Unterschied vom Hardtail zum Strive. Überraschend für mich war, dass ich beim Pedalen praktisch kein Wippen am Hinterbau mit bekommen habe.
Ansonsten das was man sonst so liest: im Stand ist mir ein etwas erhöhtes Losbrechmoment der Gabel aufgefallen, beim Fahren dann allerdings erstmal nicht mehr spürbar.

Gruss
David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (29. August 2012)

Ich bin ein wenig schockiert. Werden bei ebay doch tatsächlich zwei Strives verkauft... Dachte schon die rückt keiner freiwillig raus :-/


----------



## potzblitzer (29. August 2012)

Puh, gut dass ich beim Strive dieses Jahr zugeschlagen habe..kein großer Wurf. Canyon fokussiert sich auf andere Modelle dieses mal.


----------



## swoosh999 (29. August 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/kassetten-ketten/nc-17-stinger-kettenspanner-schwarz/225838.html
> 
> Geht mir jetzt halt nur darum wegen zwecks der halterung vom Umwerfer...



passt leider nicht, da canyon ihren "eigenen" iscg standard hat, leider.


----------



## Wobbi (29. August 2012)

im moment weiss ich aber nicht so genau, warum hier jeder über die 34ziger gabel schimpft? mir ist es schnurz, ob ich mit meiner 32ziger oder 36ziger gabel unterwegs bin. mache mit beiden das gleiche, habe den gleichen spass und habe nicht das gefühl, mich würde die 32ziger zurückhalten, da sie sich "schwammiger" als die 36ziger verhält. vielleicht fehlt mir aber auch lediglich das feingefühl!^^ mich wundert viel mehr, dass sich hier niemand über die verbauten oozys aufregt, wenn ihr schon die gabel unpassend findet! 

edit:
ist sie schon jemand gefahren?

edit2:
die 34ziger meine ich!


----------



## Schibbie (29. August 2012)

mal kurz, aber nicht, dass ich dir was sagen könnte, da kein trail grad zur hand war :-D merk aber den unterschied zwischen 32er under 36er ... heisst übrigens 34er weil sonst würds ja vierunddreißig"ziger" heissen ;P


----------



## rebirth (29. August 2012)

hatte nicht HIER einer ne stinger am strive? 

Wer hat seine canyon "kettenführung" hingebogen und vor allem wie genau?
Ich kette läuft schei§e auf der rolle und wird dann vom großen kettenblatt mit hoch gezogen. passiert aber nur wenn ich hinten im "falschen" gang fahre und deswegen schräglauf habe. 

Ich versteh nicht wie die kabelbinder das verhindern wollen. kann mir das jemand nahe bringen? oder gehts nur drum die 2mm spalt zwischen kettenblatt und kettenstrebe zu schließen?


*EDIT* so ein vogel am Canyon stand meinte heute zu nem "kunden" das die bikes im oktober auf die page kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (29. August 2012)

Ist euch aufgefallen, dass die an den 2013er strives keine Carbon Sitzstreben mehr haben. Anscheinend nicht rentabel die dinger zu produzieren... ?


----------



## Nouse2112 (30. August 2012)

Mit den Kabelbindern deckset nur den spalt ab!!Da Klemmt dann mal kurz die kurbel wie wenn de in den Rücktritt (Brems am alten Rad :-D) haust aber ziehst dir halt die kette nicht mehr hoch ich denke mal das prob liegt an dieser Schwulen rolle, in vergleich zu ner Shaman rolle sieht die recht sucks aus


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2012)

Hab vorhin schon nach ner anderen rolle geschaut. Vielleicht lässt sich was basteln


----------



## Nouse2112 (30. August 2012)

Ich frag mich nur warum die von Bkieunit nicht passen sollte wenn nicht hol ich mir das teil und Probier das mal aus und falls es nicht passt nehm ich halt nur die rolle! Bei Canyon verläuft die große Rolle ja mehr Konisch?!? So sehen die von Shaman nicht aus!?


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> ....und vor allem die Gabeln! Die sind meiner Meinung nach was für ein Allmountain aber am Enduro darf es doch etwas mehr sein ...


Naja, anscheinend wird das Strive mehr in Richtung AM verschoben, sieht jedenfalls ganz danach aus. Oder es ist einfach nur völlig schwachsinniger Leichtbau. Das Nerve AL+ (Ex AM) kriegt 150mm am Heck und X-12... so langsam wird eines der beiden Modelle echt (noch) überflüssig(er als eh schon) 




mohlo schrieb:


> Warum wird da eigentlich noch eine Kettenführung montiert? Die sollte doch bei der XX1 überflüssig sein?!


Ganz einfach: weils besser ist  Ich würde NIE mit 1 Kettenblatt ohne Führung fahren - ich würde allerdings etwas deutlich leichteres (a la Lopes SL) verbauen.




Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur warum die von Bkieunit nicht passen sollte wenn nicht hol ich mir das teil und Probier das mal aus und falls es nicht passt nehm ich halt nur die rolle!


Lass es sein!! Die passt aus mehreren Gründen nicht:
1. an allen Canyon-Rahmen dürfen Umferfer-Adapter und ISCG-Adapter nicht gleichzeitig verwendet werden, da es dabei zur Kollision der beiden Teile kommt.
2. Umwerfer-Adapter und die E-Type-Aufnahme der Führung kämen sich ins Gehege.
3. die Umwerfer-Aufnahme am Stinger anstelle der Umwerfer-Aufnahme an der Kettenstrebe zu verwenden funktioniert nicht, da der Anschlag für die Zughülle am Hinterbau ist.

Glaub mir, ich habe mich (gezwungenermaßen) intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Die einzige Möglichkeit, ohne zusätzlichen Umbauaufwand eine andere schaltbare Kettenführung als die von Canyon zu fahren, ist ein Stinger (oder ähnliches Teil) für Tretlagermontage zu verwenden. An einem Rahmen mit Schraub-Aufnahme für eine KeFü halte ich das aber für recht dilletantisch. Was du auch noch machen kannst: such mal nach einem längeren Beitrag von mir im Torque Thread zu diesem Thema... ich habe da mal (mit Bildern) geschildert, wei man den Umwerfer-Adapter bearbeiten muss, damit die oben erwähnte Kollision vermieden wird. So fahre ich das Ganze seit fast 3 Jahren an meinem Torque (mit Stinger ISCG ohne Umwerfer-Aufnahme) und es funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Wenn die Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt noch den großen Teil der Rolle streift kann es genau zu diesem Fehler kommen.



muss die kette nicht auf dem großen teil der rolle laufen aufm kleinen kettenblatt? ^^ 



Wobbi schrieb:


> habe mein 2011er strive "damals" nach der abholung sofort mit einer shaman-rolle...ausgestattet



NUR die rolle? Passt die ohne weiteres auf den original KeFü halter?

Die Original rolle ist ja eher konisch, da rutscht mir die kette richtung großes kettenblatt.

Gleich vorweg, ich habs mir (noch) nicht näher angeschaut: Wird der Abstand von Kettenstrebe und Großes Kettenblatt beim Einfedern nicht größer? Wie habt ihr den richtigen Kabelbinder gewählt?
Schonma jemand mit Schlauchbindern probiert?


----------



## Wobbi (30. August 2012)

@rebirth
ja, nur die rolle! reichte aus, die kette ordentlich zu führen und nicht immer "umkippen" zu lassen!



Schibbie schrieb:


> mal kurz, aber nicht, dass ich dir was sagen könnte, da kein trail grad zur hand war :-D merk aber den unterschied zwischen 32er under 36er ... *heisst übrigens 34er weil sonst würds ja vierunddreißig"ziger" heissen ;P*



boaahh...gehst du mir auf den...


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2012)

umkippen, genau. Danke dir!

Schraubendurchmesser passt? oder musstest du noch was basteln?


----------



## Nouse2112 (30. August 2012)

Naja ich werd mir mal ne neue Rolle holen... 
Jetzt mal was anderes bei der Avid Elixier 5 kann ich wohl garnet den druckpunkt einstellen??Kann meine Bremsen hinten fast bis an den lenker ziehen! das schmeckt mir nicht....
Was könnt ihr mir für bremsen empfehlen?? weis nicht ob Formula oder ne höhere Avid Elixier  
z.b. die 9 oder so?!?


----------



## Kolja_ (30. August 2012)

Entlüften empfiehlt sich da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (30. August 2012)

Also was ja mehrfach empfohlen wird ist die Shimano Zee


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2012)

Das liegt warscheinlich daran das se mal entlüftet gehören.

*EDIT* zu spät ^^


----------



## Schibbie (30. August 2012)

entlüften bzw bremshebelweite neu einstellen?


----------



## sirios (30. August 2012)

Und ne höhere Elixir bringt wenn sie schlecht entlüftet ist auch mal absolut gar nix 

Meine 5er war mit den Sinterbelägen richtig geil bissig. Leider hat der guten aber die Standfestigkeit gefehlt. Nach 1500+ hm war da nicht mehr viel los...

Außerdem teilen sich ALLE Elixir Modelle denselben Sattel --> Alles mist!


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Alles mist!



So ein quatsch! Ich habe 2x Elixir im einsatz, beide TOP. Ich würde lediglich andere Beläge empfehlen.


----------



## Nouse2112 (30. August 2012)

Was denn für welche?!? also Beläge jetzt?!?

Hab gerade mal 200km damit runter?!?Jetzt schon entlüften?


----------



## swoosh999 (30. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> So ein quatsch! Ich habe 2x Elixir im einsatz, beide TOP.



sprechen wir nach einer 2000hm abfahrt nochmal miteinander


----------



## sirios (30. August 2012)

Eventuell hast Du einfach nicht genug Kampfgewicht


----------



## Wobbi (30. August 2012)

schraube zur shamann-rolle passte.

zur griffweite per schraube, kann man über den füllstand und die kolbenanpassung die elixir 5 auch feinjustieren. iwo gibt´s dazu ne anleitung im netz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (30. August 2012)

Dann muss ich mir mal das entlüftungs set besorgen denk mal anders bringt das eh nichts,
kann auch sein das ich meine Hinteren Bremsklötzer schon durch gehauen hab im Bikepark hat sich die scheibe leicht bläulich gefärbt passt jetzt zu strive :-D


----------



## Racerbike (30. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

kommt zufällig einer von euch aus dem Oberbergischen Kreis (NRW)

Würde mir gerne ein Strive zulegen und möchte es mir vorher mal ansehen und vielleicht einstück damit fahren wenn es möglich ist.

Unter dem Link alles weitere:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9835192#post9835192

Besten Dank und viele Grüße.


----------



## doc_snyder (30. August 2012)

ich müsst mal meinen Umwerfer neu einstellen.
Das scheitert aber an der Kettenstrebe, die 2 cm über den Einstellschrauben liegt, so dass ich gar nicht drankomme. Wie löst ihr das? Habt ihr nen Spezialschraubenzieher?


----------



## valmal86 (30. August 2012)

also ich hab nen sram umerfer, da sind die schrauben innensechskantschrauben. da kommt man dann mit einem langen kugelkopf imbus von oben bzw. mit der kurzen seite von vorne gut ran


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2012)

also ich war gerade nochmal in der garage unterwegs und hab mir die kettenklemmaktion nochma angeschaut.
Ich hab jetzt alles mögliche probiert, die Kette läuft nie so das se ans große Kettenblatt kommt. Ist mir echt ein Rätsel wie der Klemmer passiert ist.
Wärs vielleicht trotzdem eine gute Idee eine Shaman Rolle zu testen?
Fragt sich nur welche...


----------



## Nouse2112 (30. August 2012)

also ich werd mir eine holen hab sie nur noch nicht gefunden find sie nur in kombi mit halterung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (30. August 2012)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/BIKE-T...leshopping&utm_medium=preis&utm_campaign=feed


----------



## valmal86 (30. August 2012)

sieht nach ner rolle für ne einfach kurbel aus...


----------



## Nouse2112 (30. August 2012)

Sieht aber aus wie ne einfache oder täuscht das jetzte??


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2012)

http://www.hibike.de/artikel/56020166/Shaman Commander Enduro.html


----------



## valmal86 (30. August 2012)

dann hast du wohl recht  vorstellen kann ichs mit bei der form td nicht


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2012)

http://www.ceednow.com/media/catalo...3525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/s/h/sh-chd-9043_1.jpg
so besser? ^^


----------



## Nouse2112 (30. August 2012)

der wahnsinn! dann bestell ich mir mal son teil.. bei bikeunit ham die schweine das nicht jetzt muss ich mich da auch noch anmelden! also bei BMO


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2012)

ich glaube ab morgen ist versandkostenfrei bei BMO

*EDIT* Ist bereits versandkostenfrei =)


----------



## Nouse2112 (30. August 2012)

na da wart ich noch bis moin aber da kommt das ja dann hoffentlich noch vor donnerstag da bin ich dann nämlich im urlaub! ;-) hab mir gleich mal das entlüftungskit mit rein gemacht werd mich daran mal versuchen!


----------



## Nouse2112 (30. August 2012)

naja steht ab September da oder?!? hol ich mir glei mal das entlüftungsset! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (30. August 2012)

ja schon.. aber im warenkorb steht 0.00 bei versandkosten 

Das Originale Avid entlüftungskit ist gold wert. Hatte so ein billigteil ausm bikemarkt, is voll fürn ar§ch dagegen.


----------



## Nouse2112 (30. August 2012)

naja kostet 34 euro wenn ich mir das jetzt richtig gemerkt hab bei Bikeunit wollen die 60 glocken dafür!

P.s. ob die das bis donnerstag hin bekommen??also das die bestellung bei mir ist??


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2012)

locker


----------



## Nouse2112 (30. August 2012)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/index....cIsSearch=1&searchparam=kool+stop+avid+elixir
welche von den zwein sind besser oder was ist der unterschied??


----------



## sirios (30. August 2012)

Gesintert! Die beissen richtig gut in der Avid. Mit den organischen hat man gerade bei langen Abfahrten sehr wenig Freude...


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2012)

ich empfehle dir die organischen von trickstuff. allerdings hab ich keine 20000hm abfahrten gefahren damit.. ^^


----------



## Nouse2112 (31. August 2012)

Und jetzt weis ich wieder nicht was ich nehmen soll?!?! :-D


----------



## Wobbi (31. August 2012)

wenn dich bremsgeräusche nicht stören, nimm gesinterte beläge. die halten etwas länger.


----------



## gotboost (31. August 2012)

Und die Scheiben kürzer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (31. August 2012)

Nimm doch gleich was ganz anderes dann hat sich der Rest erledigt


----------



## kraft_werk (31. August 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Nimm doch gleich was ganz anderes dann hat sich der Rest erledigt





Mein Vorschlag: Ausprobieren! ..und dann selbst entscheiden.


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. August 2012)

Solltest du dich nach was anderem umsehen, les dir das mal komplett durch und dir wird nichts negatives auffallen 

also für den Fall der Fälle: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=589328&page=37


----------



## wholeStepDown (31. August 2012)

Die Shimano wäre wohl auch meine erste Wahl, wenn ich mich nach einer neuen Bremse umschauen würde. Momentan tuts die Elixir 7 noch ganz gut, hatte aber auch noch nich wirklich viel zu arbeiten. Dank gebrochenem Finger ist aber eh mind. 4 Wochen Pause angesagt...

Wie findet ihr einklich das neue 7er Strive in weiß/grün? Mein erster Gedanke war, dass da jemand an den Farbkanälen in PS gespielt hat- wirkt auf mich total unharmonisch.


----------



## Nouse2112 (31. August 2012)

Also die Rolle bei BMO ist ne 1 Fache! hatte da den Servic angeschrieben!


----------



## valmal86 (31. August 2012)

dachte ich mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (31. August 2012)

aber die Comander Kettenführung ist schaltbar und da steht ja eigentlich das die schaltbar ist


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. August 2012)

wer kann mir was zum Rock shox vivid r2c coil im Strive sagen? Erfahrungen damit wären sehr hilfreich. Den Dhx 5 hatte ich schon zum testen und der lief sehr sauber.


----------



## swoosh999 (31. August 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> wer kann mir was zum Rock shox vivid r2c coil im Strive sagen?



meinst du ein vivid passt da rein? 
schon mal gesehen?


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. August 2012)

schonmal gehört dass es gesehen wurde


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Und jetzt weis ich wieder nicht was ich nehmen soll?!?! :-D


Nimm beides und probiers selbst aus  Tendentiell eher die gesinterten vorne, weil dort i. d. R. mehr Hitze entsteht.




swoosh999 schrieb:


> meinst du ein vivid passt da rein?
> schon mal gesehen?


Ja, irgendwo hab ich das schon mal gesehen. Kann mich aber leider gerade nicht erinnern wo genau...


----------



## Nouse2112 (31. August 2012)

Naja vorne meine Bremse geht noch! ;-) aber die hintere ist bei mir Blau angelaufen und der Druckpunkt liegt so nen paar mm vom lenker wech das ist echt sucks....


Ich find einfach keine Shaman 2 Fach rolle 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/BIKE-T...r-ISCG05-BSA-ISCG-5530-5531-5532-ISCG-05.html

ob ich mir hiervon die rolle klauen kann??


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> aber die hintere ist bei mir Blau angelaufen und der Druckpunkt liegt so nen paar mm vom lenker wech das ist echt sucks....


Hmm, wenn die blau angelaufen ist, bist du damit aber entweder sirios' 2000Hm-Abfahrt am Stück runtergehobelt oder hast sie richtig böse vergewaltigt oder ein Belag schleift dauerhaft und bringt die Scheibe auf Dauer regelrecht zum Glühen. Der weiche Druckpunkt deutet auf Luft im System hin. Da ist vielleicht mal ein Komplett-Check fällig?




Nouse2112 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/BIKE-T...r-ISCG05-BSA-ISCG-5530-5531-5532-ISCG-05.html
> 
> ob ich mir hiervon die rolle klauen kann??


Kannst du. Mit der fahre ich einmal im Original (also auch mit Stinger-Arm) und einmal mit Custom-Carbon-Arm, funktioniert beides bestens.


----------



## Nouse2112 (31. August 2012)

Naja das ist mir im Bikepark passiert seit dem ist auch der druckpunkt weg! 
und bei uns im Bikeladen wollen die 15 euro fürs entlüften und da kann ich mir das auch von avid kaufen! gut da hol ich mir das so und mops mir die rolle vllt gibt sich das ja dann mit den kettenklemmern! oder sagen wir mal so hoffentlich :-D


----------



## sirios (31. August 2012)

Vivid Coil im Strive:


----------



## swoosh999 (31. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Vivid Coil im Strive



na gott sei dank ist noch platz für den falschenhalter.
sieht alles sehr, sehr eng aus. ein vivid air hätte da schlechtere karten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (31. August 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> na gott sei dank ist noch platz für den falschenhalter.
> sieht alles sehr, sehr eng aus. ein vivid air hätte da schlechtere karten...



Vivid Air passt auf keinen Fall, hab ich ausgemessen! Den bekommst Du nur rein, wenn man den Steg aus der Box entfernt


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. August 2012)

nehm ich jetzt nen coil oder dhx


----------



## sirios (31. August 2012)

Guck dir mal die Bilder genau an! Ich hab den Eindruck dass der Steg in den Windungen der Feder liegt...

Außerdem ist mir beim Suchen aufgefallen, dass er inzwischen wieder umgerüstet hat auf nen RP23... Kann dann nicht so toll gewesen sein


----------



## Nouse2112 (31. August 2012)

sieht auf jeden derbe knapp aus! aber auch irgendwie geil?!? ;-)


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. August 2012)

ok. 
bitte bei mir melden wenn jemand nen gut erhaltenen dhx über hat


----------



## Nouse2112 (31. August 2012)

ich ärger mich irgendwie das ich mir das ES7.0 geholt hab bei der kohle für den umbau bis jetzt wäre das 9.0 locker drin gewesen! :-D


----------



## sirios (31. August 2012)

also ich ärgere mich nicht das 7er geholt zu haben, auch wenn ich schon viele Sachen getauscht hab


----------



## Nouse2112 (31. August 2012)

ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich mir nur eue Beläge hole oder vllt doch ne neue Bremse.... und die die ich ham will ist an dem 9ner schon dran also die Formula oder halt die avid ich kann mich nicht entscheiden!


----------



## sirios (31. August 2012)

Wenn Du Dir nicht grad ne Code oder ne X0 Trail ans Rad hängst, dann wirst Du wohl mit keiner Avid glücklich werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (31. August 2012)

naja die Code ist gerade im angebot die scheiben hätte ich ja aber bei der Formula sehen dir Bremshebl irgendwie geiler aus aber die farben passen alle nicht so zum bike!


----------



## kraft_werk (31. August 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Ich find einfach keine Shaman 2 Fach rolle



..wie wäre es mit der hier..?!

http://www.jehlebikes.de/shaman-racing-ersatzrolle-enduro-kettenfuehrung.html


----------



## Nouse2112 (31. August 2012)

ja aber ich will net bei 3 verschiedenen bestellen hab jetzt bei bmo bestellt oder bin noch dran überlege gerade wegen den bremsen noch!


----------



## sirios (31. August 2012)

Als Anregung


----------



## MaXXimus (31. August 2012)

hy,

würde gerne wissen ob eure 270° Box beim einfedern auch knaxt / geräusche macht.


----------



## Nouse2112 (31. August 2012)

welche ist das brauch eine in weiß aber da gibts ja nicht viele?!?

bei mir hats auch geknackt musst mal die schrauben checken ob die sich glöst ham!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (31. August 2012)

Ist ne 2011er The One mit FCS Druckpunktverstellung. Hab ich mir hier neu und ungefahren im Bikemarkt geschossen. Die gibt's da auch in weiß, schau mal nach


----------



## Nouse2112 (31. August 2012)

Druckpunktverstellung muss sie haben hat die avid ja auch nicht das geile bei formula ist ja auch noch das de die schaltung mit dran machen kannst schau nachher mal bei bmo obs da welche gibt  weil will da ja eh bestellen ;-)


----------



## sirios (31. August 2012)

Vorsicht! Die Schellen um die Schalthebel dran zu machen kommen von Hope. Die hab ich extra gekauft. Hatte zwar die Matchmaker Schellen von Formula dabei aber das harmoniert ja nicht mit Shimano... Bei BMO ist der Preis sicherlich saftig


----------



## Nouse2112 (31. August 2012)

na ich hab doch schon alles auf sram umgebaut da passen glaube auch die die dabei sind aber will jetzt kein misst erzählen!!sind die formula besser als avid??


----------



## sirios (31. August 2012)

Wenn du sram hast passt das! Die Formula sind deutlich besser als meine Elixir! Die Zee von Shimano ist auch noch nen Blick wert


----------



## Nouse2112 (31. August 2012)

naja da werde ich danach mal ausschauen nur erst nachn urlaub!


----------



## Xplosion51 (31. August 2012)

Am Canyon Strive darf nur der von Werk eingebaute Dämpfer montiert  werden. Dieses Bike ist insbesondere nicht für Coil Dämpfer oder Dämpfer  mit Piggy Back freigegeben.


----------



## sirios (31. August 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Am Canyon Strive darf nur der von Werk eingebaute Dämpfer montiert  werden. Dieses Bike ist insbesondere nicht für Coil Dämpfer oder Dämpfer  mit Piggy Back freigegeben.



Aha, und das interessiert hier wen? Wo liegt das Problem bei nem anderen Dämpfer wenn der genau passt und nix schleift?

Bla...


----------



## schrabbel (31. August 2012)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> hy,
> 
> würde gerne wissen ob eure 270° Box beim einfedern auch knaxt / geräusche macht.



Kontrolliere mal die Züge die unten aus dem Rahmen kommen. Besonders
den Zug der zum Umwerfer bzw an den Plastikdödel der Schwinge geht.

Haben bei mir auch immer Geräusche gamacht. Ich habe den Kabelbinder
entfernt und das Plastikding an der Schwinge dick mit Silikonspray 
eingesprüht, ..seitdem ist bei mir Ruhe.


----------



## valmal86 (31. August 2012)

BTW: die Lackqualität von Canyon ist echt nicht so der Knüller zumindest im Jahrgang 2012.

Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Lack an meinen Carbon Sitzstreben Luftblasen zieht und abbröselt. Das sieht echt nicht soooo toll aus... 

Weiß von euch wer ob es bedenklich ist, Carbon unlackiert zu lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (31. August 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...a-the-one-in-weiss-blau-absolutes-einzelstuck

Was hälste von den Bremsen?!? ob die auf meine 203er scheiben passen??


----------



## sirios (1. September 2012)

Warum sollten die nicht passen? Bin meine am Anfang auch mit Avid Scheiben gefahren. Macht praktisch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Nouse2112 (1. September 2012)

aber denk mal mit nen 145mm länge für hinten ist bestimmt nen wenig zu kurz


----------



## sirios (1. September 2012)

Ich messe später mal die Länge genau nach


----------



## schrabbel (1. September 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> aber denk mal mit nen 145mm länge für hinten ist bestimmt nen wenig zu kurz



Habe neulich Bremsen verbaut, ..hatte vorne 81 und hinten 136


----------



## Nouse2112 (1. September 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/34011-formula-r1-fcs

aber die ham die FCS mit Druckpunktverstellung das wäre glaube besser oder??


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. September 2012)

wieder mal ne Frage zur Dämpferwahl 

hat schonmal jemand gehört ob der marzocchi roco air ins strive passt?


----------



## sirios (1. September 2012)

Hast doch gehört, man darf keine Dämpfer mit Piggy ins Strive einbauen ....


----------



## Chrisinger (1. September 2012)

Hab meinen Strive heute mal neu Laufräder spendiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (1. September 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hab meinen Strive heute mal neu Laufräder spendiert



warst du mit den crossmax nicht zufrieden?

wie sieht bei dir der lack auf der carbonsitzstrebe aus? geht der auch ab?


----------



## Chrisinger (1. September 2012)

wollte einfach was individuelles 

Bis jetzt hab ich noch nichts entdeckt, hab aber auch noch nicht so viele km runter

Hast du bei Canyon schonmal angefragt?


----------



## Nouse2112 (1. September 2012)

Kann mir mal einer den unterschied zwischen Formula R1 und Formula the one beschreiben??


----------



## Nouse2112 (1. September 2012)

habs gefunden frage ist beantwortet


----------



## valmal86 (1. September 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> wollte einfach was individuelles
> 
> Bis jetzt hab ich noch nichts entdeckt, hab aber auch noch nicht so viele km runter
> 
> Hast du bei Canyon schonmal angefragt?



Nein hab ich nicht. mir ists aufgefallen, als ich das ding ausn auto ausgeladen hab. da waren dann einfach blasen drunter und sobald mans berührt hat ist der lack abgebröselt und die nächste blase ist aufgegangen und seither ist es eine kettenreaktion 

bei den neuen modellen gibts ja die carbon sitzstreben gar nicht mehr.

aber ich werd mal ein mail schreiben und sehen was zurück kommt.


----------



## Chrisinger (1. September 2012)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Bei Carbon bin ich auch etwas vorsichtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (1. September 2012)

sooooo, ersten Kettenklemmer heut gehabt 
zum Glück nur minimal, aber Kabelmod hilft nicht wirklich ... naja oder er hat vielleicht soweit geholfen das ich mir nicht den kompletten Lack zerkratzt hab ....  oh man 

anderes Manko... Schalthebel geht über's Oberrohr und verklemmt sich dahinter  Gut das ich da ne Schutzfolie hab


----------



## Tier (1. September 2012)

Mein Beileid! 



Tier schrieb:


> So wie die angestrapst sind wirds nix nützen!
> Der "Kopf" vom Kabelbinder muss den Spalt begrenzen.



Ich hatte nach der Mod zwar nen Klemmer, allerdings zog sich die Kette NICHT an der Kettenstrebe vorbei.Ergo: Lies sich noch relativ leicht entknoten. Prall isses trotzdem nicht. 

Zum Lenkerkratzen am Oberrohr: Hängt stark von der Lenkereinstellung und evtl. Rahmengröße ab. Bei mir kommt nur der rechte Bremshebel ganz leicht ans Oberrohr.


----------



## MeMa (1. September 2012)

So in etwa war's bei mir auch mit den Kabelbindern und der Kette....trotzdem doof 
Bzgl. deines Zitats. Der "Knopf" begrenz den  Spalt. Aber nun gut.

Hab nen M - scheint wohl nicht anders zu gehen mit dem Oberrohr


----------



## sirios (1. September 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> So in etwa war's bei mir auch



gut dass ich dabei war


----------



## MeMa (1. September 2012)

Ohne dich wäre ich heute kaputt gegangen 

oder erst gar nicht so wahnsinnig gewesen und da runter


----------



## rebirth (1. September 2012)

Soll ich euch mal mein "verkraztes" oberrohr zeigen?


----------



## sirios (1. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Soll ich euch mal mein "verkraztes" oberrohr zeigen?



Niemand will Dein verkratztes Rohr sehen...


----------



## MeMa (1. September 2012)

um mich daran zu erinnern das ich meine kleine macke in der folie nochmal abkleben muss? 

mach mal


----------



## kraft_werk (2. September 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Hab nen M - scheint wohl nicht anders zu gehen mit dem Oberrohr



Daran liegts wohl nicht. Meins ist auch M und hat keinen Kontakt zwischen Oberrohr und Schalt-/ Bremshebel.

Hast du einen Flatbar verbaut, oder einen mit rise?!


----------



## MeMa (2. September 2012)

Immernoch original


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (2. September 2012)

bei mir sind die bremsen die "streifen"


----------



## Zhen (2. September 2012)

@Sirios: Danke für die Rückmeldung. Dann werd ich wohl demnächst einmal Sport-Import beehren.
Gibts denn mitlerweile eigentlich Wisen drüber, mit welchem Dämfer man eine gescheite Hinterbau-Performance erreicht? Sobald es etwas schneller wird, bin ich mit dem Monarch doch recht unzufrieden.


----------



## sirios (2. September 2012)

Bin inzwischen den Monarch gefahren, den RP2 und den DHX Air 5.0. Ein Kumpel hat den Monarch Plus RC3 im Strive, da gabs aber Probleme den richtigen Tune zu finden!

Von allen die ich bisher gefahren bin läuft der DHX mit Abstand am besten im Strive!


----------



## sirios (2. September 2012)

Gestern auf dem Sagenweg mal die Bremsen fertig eingefahren. Fazit: Brachial bissig aber trotzdem fein dosierbar   Außerdem braucht man bei dem Sound der Bremse keine Klingel mehr 

So langsam klappts auch mit der neuen Knipse immer besser (Danke MeMa)


----------



## Nouse2112 (2. September 2012)

cooles bild! ich hoffe mal das ich die Formula One auch bekomme


----------



## Zhen (2. September 2012)

Heyyy, ist das der Felsenland Sagenweg um Dahn herum im Pfälzer Wald? Der mit so nem blauen Geist ausgewiesen ist? Den bin ich vor paar Wochen mit meinem Bro komplett abgefahren... seeehr nice =)


----------



## sirios (2. September 2012)

Nope! Ist der Litermont Sagenweg im Saarland . Ist praktisch meine Hausrunde


----------



## Zhen (2. September 2012)

Mist, der sagt mir leider nichts  Dhx Air 5.0 hört sich ja schon gut an und gut aussehen tuts auch im Strive. War das schwierig, den richtigen Tune zu finden?


----------



## sirios (2. September 2012)

Beim DHX gibt es keine verschiedenen Tunes. Du kannst die Druckstufe und Propedal durch den Druck im Piggy beeinflussen. Insofern kann man da nix verkehrt machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (2. September 2012)

Nice, da war mein Gefühl, was übersehen zu haben doch richtig . Wenn der nächste Geldregen kommt, werd ich mich da mal ranmachen =)


----------



## MeMa (2. September 2012)

Danke für's basteln und die gute Tour Sirios. 





abgesehen vom Schluss...


----------



## Nouse2112 (2. September 2012)

Dein rad ist aber sauber :-D


----------



## sirios (2. September 2012)

War ja auch staubtrocken gestern


----------



## Nouse2112 (2. September 2012)

ich fahr nachher auch wieder ne runde die letzte vorm urlaub hoffentlich passiert nichts! ;-)


----------



## MeMa (2. September 2012)

will auch 
wetter is heute top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (2. September 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/35395-formula-the-one-2012

was haltet ihr davon??


----------



## 4Stroke (2. September 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Beim DHX gibt es keine verschiedenen Tunes. Du kannst die Druckstufe und Propedal durch den Druck im Piggy beeinflussen. Insofern kann man da nix verkehrt machen



den kannst du aufpumpen wie du willst, sackt trotzdem durch und wenn nicht ist er so bretthart, dass es sich sch*** fährt

Der DHX Air muss entsprechend getunt sein, damit er vernüftig läuft.


----------



## Nouse2112 (2. September 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...a-the-one-in-weiss-blau-absolutes-einzelstuck

meine neuen Bremsen :-D


----------



## sirios (2. September 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> den kannst du aufpumpen wie du willst, sackt trotzdem durch und wenn nicht ist er so bretthart, dass es sich sch*** fährt
> 
> Der DHX Air muss entsprechend getunt sein, damit er vernüftig läuft.



Die Luftkammer hab ich verkleinert! Allerdings fuhr sich der DHX auch am Anfang schon sehr gut, ohne dass ich da handangelegt hätte. Ich behaupte ja auch nicht, dass der Dämper perfekt ist, aber allemal besser als der Monarch und auch besser als der RP2 den ich letztens zum Testen hatte (ja, der Tune war der richtige!).


----------



## swoosh999 (2. September 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Gestern auf dem Sagenweg mal die Bremsen fertig eingefahren. Fazit: Brachial bissig aber trotzdem fein dosierbar   Außerdem braucht man bei dem Sound der Bremse keine Klingel mehr



ja wahnsinn, endlich mal ohne FF


----------



## sirios (2. September 2012)

wieso? Haste darauf gewartet ?

Just for you Swoosh 





http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=16eusdp.gif


----------



## Nouse2112 (2. September 2012)

sooo tour beendet leider erstmal die letzte


----------



## sirios (2. September 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> sooo tour beendet leider erstmal die letzte



Nice 

Bei mir gehts am Mittwoch erstmal nach Österreich, leider geschäftlich und ohne Bike


----------



## Nouse2112 (2. September 2012)

ich fliege donnerstag in urlaub deswegen war das heut die letzte! ;-)


----------



## valmal86 (2. September 2012)

@sirios: wo ins ösiland musst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (2. September 2012)

Fahre nach Linz. Viel Lust hab nicht unbedingt


----------



## valmal86 (2. September 2012)

dort bin ich geboren...


----------



## Nouse2112 (2. September 2012)

Ach das Ösiland ist schon im Winter geil kann mir das auch mal gut für nen sommer urlaub vorstellen


----------



## bloodyludy (3. September 2012)

Hi,

wer hat von Euch schon die Lager an den Haven tauschen müssen?
Bei mir hat sich am HR nun nach 1,5 Jahren und nem unsanften Drop das antriebsseitige Lager verabschiedet.

Da ich keine Lust hab derzeit aufs Rad zu verzichten und auch keinen Bock auf den unf*higen Service von Canyon habe, will ich das Lager selber tauschen.

Gibts Empfehlungen von Euch? 
Enduro oder Hope?

Nein, Hybrid-Lager oder Keramik-Lager kommen da nicht wieder rein! Wer verbaut sowas an Enduro-Laufrädern?


----------



## FlyingLizard (3. September 2012)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Bionicon C Guide am Strive? 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/index.php?cl=details&cnid=303&anid=22577&listtype=list&&


----------



## kraft_werk (3. September 2012)

Am Strive nicht. Mein Kollege hatte die am Wicked...

..kauf dir für das Geld lieber was gescheites!


----------



## FlyingLizard (3. September 2012)

und was wäre gescheit um nen Klemmer zu verhindern?


----------



## Freakrr (3. September 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Bionicon C Guide am Strive?
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/index.php?cl=details&cnid=303&anid=22577&listtype=list&&





Hab das Teil an meinem Nerve XC und finde es echt super. Kann nicht negatives berichten.


Ob es die Üblen Kettenklemmer am Strive verhindern kann, keine Ahnung.


----------



## kraft_werk (3. September 2012)

Also ´ne Patentlösung habe ich keine. Aber seit ich ein wenig auf meine Schaltvorgänge achte, klemmt da auch nix mehr 

..und dann montiere ich - an die KeFü von Canyon - noch die hier:

http://www.jehlebikes.de/shaman-racing-ersatzrolle-enduro-kettenfuehrung.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (3. September 2012)

ist sogar kostengünstiger


----------



## sirios (3. September 2012)

Seid ihr alle so verklemmt


----------



## Nouse2112 (3. September 2012)

also ich denk auch mal das es einfach nur an der rolle von canyon liegt


----------



## DiHo (3. September 2012)

Ich denke es liegt an der Konkursmasse die Canyon da günstig geschossen hat. (da werden die Toleranzen wohl etwas großzügiger sein)

Race Face war doch Pleite oder?


----------



## karsten13 (3. September 2012)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> wer hat von Euch schon die Lager an den Haven tauschen müssen?



habe an meinem HR das Lager auf der Scheibenseite tauschen müssen, war total hinüber. Das andere hab ich mir auch schon besorgt, weil das auch schon nicht mehr 100% lief. Hab Letzteres (Hope 17287) zum Schweinepreis hier gekauft. Auf der Scheibenseite hab ich ein noname-Industrielager verbaut. Wechseln war relativ einfach, Lager ging leicht raus und rein.

Von den Easton Haven bin ich total enttäuscht, so viel Ärger (Lager und Speichenbrüche) hatte ich noch mit keinem anderen LRS.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bloodyludy (4. September 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hope 17287



Also tun es doch normale Axialrillenkugellager.

Ich dachte (und das wurde mir auch so in etwa von meinem Shop empfohlen), dass "angular contact" oder "pivot" besser sei (deswegen auch unterschiedlich eingefÃ¤rbte Dichtungen an den Lagern fÃ¼r X und O-Anordnung). Hier kÃ¶nne man besser ds Spiel einstellen, wÃ¤hrend dies bei normalen Lagern nur schlecht mÃ¶glich ist und zu erhÃ¶htem VerschleiÃ fÃ¼hren kann. Hope Lager seien aber schon sehr gut. Die Haven seien deshalb regelrechte Lagervernichter.

Des Weiteren wurde mir empfohlen Stahllager zu verbauen, keine Keramik.

Ich habe nun Ã¼ber den Shop einen kompletten Revisionssatz (4 Lager) fÃ¼r ca. 40â¬ bestellt und probiers nochmal mit originalen Lagern. Falls das nicht funktioniert, wird auf Hope umgerÃ¼stet...Lagerspiel und Einstellbarkeit hin oder her.

Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp!


p.s.: SpeichenbrÃ¼che hatte ich bis dato keine, jedoch ist die Spannung stellenweise brutal hoch. Das Nachspannen der Speichen ist zudem echt besch..., weil sich die recht dÃ¼nnen Speichen stark tordieren und auch noch in der Nabe durchrutschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (5. September 2012)

@FlyingLizard: Ich schreib mal hier, vielleicht interessierts ja noch den ein oder anderen  

Bin heute ohne Führungsrolle gefahren und hatte keinen klemmer. Ich muss aber sagen das ich arsch langsam geschalten hab und trotzdem paarmal bemerckt habe das die kette sich hochziehen wollte. Interessant wärs nur gewesen ob in dem stadium die rolle zum kompletten hochziehen beigetragen hätte.


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. September 2012)

klar das muss doch jeder Striver wissen


----------



## Nouse2112 (5. September 2012)

ich bau nach meinem urlaub auf diese mal um mal schauen obs was bringt 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/BIKE-T...1-Lightweight-Enduro-AM-Kettenfuehrung-1.html


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. September 2012)

ich bitte um Berichterstattung


----------



## Nouse2112 (5. September 2012)

Jo werd ich dir dann geben aber wie gesagt moin gehts erstmal bis zu 22.09 in Urlaub aber danach werde ich berichten ;-)


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. September 2012)

dann mal viel Spass bis dahin! 
Hoffe du wirst es solange ohne dein Strive überleben


----------



## Nouse2112 (5. September 2012)

na klar wird schon es darf solang in der Wohnung stehen :-D 
und wenn ich wieder da bin sind ja auch meine Formula Bremsen da! :-D 
Eigentlich freu ich mich schon richtig auf das ende meines Urlaubes! :-D


----------



## Nouse2112 (5. September 2012)

also was ich gerade beim Finalen putzen gesehen habe...
Wenn ich auf Hinten klein und vorne klein schalte läuft mal wieder meine Rolle auf der kleinen...
Hab das jetzt mal wieder alles richtig hin gebogen  aber werde sie trotzdem komplett abbauen... 
Son Strive macht sich schon geil wenn man es so von der Couch beobachten kann :-D


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. September 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Son Strive macht sich schon geil wenn man es so von der Couch beobachten kann :-D



Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor


----------



## LukasL (5. September 2012)

Ich hätte da mal ein Problem! 

Seit ich meine 270° Box auseinandergebaut hatte um die Luftkammer meines Monarchs zu verkleienern, bekomm ich irwie die (von oben gesehen) linke Seite der unteren Dämpferaufnahme nimmer fest. Sobald man ein paar mal eingefedert hat, ist es so als würde sich die Seite der Box nach ausen ziehen. Das ganze geht sogar soweit, das ich den Dämpfer unten nach links und recht schieben kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (5. September 2012)

Warum baut man dafür auch die Box auseinander!?


----------



## rebirth (5. September 2012)

Vielleicht wollte er sich das teil mal näher anschauen?! Meine hütte lag auch schon als explosionszeichnung in der garage


----------



## schrabbel (5. September 2012)

LukasL schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal ein Problem!
> 
> Seit ich meine 270° Box auseinandergebaut hatte um die Luftkammer meines Monarchs zu verkleienern, bekomm ich irwie die (von oben gesehen) linke Seite der unteren Dämpferaufnahme nimmer fest. Sobald man ein paar mal eingefedert hat, ist es so als würde sich die Seite der Box nach ausen ziehen. Das ganze geht sogar soweit, das ich den Dämpfer unten nach links und recht schieben kann!



Das ist eigendlich unmöglich wenn du alle Schrauben mit dem
vorgesehenen Drehmoment angezogen hast. Hast du vllt eins der
Gewinde geschrottet ?


----------



## Freakrr (5. September 2012)

Ich hab mir gerade ein Strive ES7 in glacier geordert, ich freu mich so 

Da gucke ich seit Wochen mehrmals täglich auf der Canyon Homepage vorbei um evtl. noch nich Eins der längst ausverkauften Variante zu ergattern und nun das...

Es gibt nun die Restmenge der schweizer Version auf der deutschen Seite.
Schnell schnell, wer noch ein möchte....


----------



## Nouse2112 (5. September 2012)

das hab ich heut auch schon gesehn


----------



## sirios (5. September 2012)

So siehts in Natura aus ! Wie die MeMa immer so schön sagt: "ein Bike mit Persönlichkeitsstörung (wegen des fehlenden Canyon Schriftzugs von Werk aus)" 



sirios schrieb:


> Mein Strive durfte heute wieder mit einem anderen zum Spielen raus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MeMa (5. September 2012)

Ich hab's trotzdem lieb


----------



## Nouse2112 (5. September 2012)

joah nen schönes schluchten*******r bike :-D


----------



## rico09 (5. September 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> joah nen schönes schluchten*******r bike :-D



 Wo a recht hat, hat a recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (5. September 2012)

LukasL schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal ein Problem!
> 
> Seit ich meine 270° Box auseinandergebaut hatte um die Luftkammer meines Monarchs zu verkleienern, bekomm ich irwie die (von oben gesehen) linke Seite der unteren Dämpferaufnahme nimmer fest. Sobald man ein paar mal eingefedert hat, ist es so als würde sich die Seite der Box nach ausen ziehen. Das ganze geht sogar soweit, das ich den Dämpfer unten nach links und recht schieben kann!



Hast Du auch die Schraube der  Querstrebe an der Box angezogen?
Schau mal nach ob es vielleicht noch eine der ersten fehlerhaften 270° Box ist da gabs Probleme an der Stelle , zu erkennen an dem "7 nm" Aufdruck, bei den neueren steht da "5 nm", (wenn ja dann gleich mal Canyon anschreiben dort bekommst du dann warscheinlich auf Kulanz eine Neue)
Grüße


----------



## Freakrr (6. September 2012)

Ganz blöde Frage...

An meinem Nerve XC hab ich Reifen in 2.25 mit Schlauch in gleichem Maße.
Kann ich die am 2.4 Fat Albert vom Strive weiter verwenden oder welchen benötige ich dann?


60-559 26x2.35
62-559 26x2.50


----------



## preeetz (6. September 2012)

Du kannst die weiter benutzen,
fahre zum Teil 2,1er Gummis in 2,5 Downhill Reifen.
Keine Probleme bisher daimt gehabt.


----------



## LukasL (6. September 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Hast Du auch die Schraube der  Querstrebe an der Box angezogen?
> Schau mal nach ob es vielleicht noch eine der ersten fehlerhaften 270° Box ist da gabs Probleme an der Stelle , zu erkennen an dem "7 nm" Aufdruck, bei den neueren steht da "5 nm", (wenn ja dann gleich mal Canyon anschreiben dort bekommst du dann warscheinlich auf Kulanz eine Neue)
> Grüße



Die Schraube der Querstrebe ist bei mir mit 2Nm gekennzeichnet!  Solangsam bin ich verwirrt was die ganzen unterschiedlichen Nm Angaben angeht!


----------



## sirios (6. September 2012)

LukasL schrieb:


> Die Schraube der Querstrebe ist bei mir mit 2Nm gekennzeichnet!  Solangsam bin ich verwirrt was die ganzen unterschiedlichen Nm Angaben angeht!



2nm ist absolut korrekt! Alles andere ist zuviel und führt dazu dass sich auf Dauer die Lager zerlegen und man ein recht mieses Ansprechverhalten im Hinterbau hat.


----------



## schrabbel (6. September 2012)

LukasL schrieb:


> Die Schraube der Querstrebe ist bei mir mit 2Nm gekennzeichnet!  Solangsam bin ich verwirrt was die ganzen unterschiedlichen Nm Angaben angeht!



Mach mal das Bild auf, da sind die Drehmomente von der 
überarbeiteten 270° Box eingetragen. An der 1. Box waren 
teilweise falsche angeben aufgedruckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vamires (6. September 2012)

Sehr geehrte Strive'ler!

Nach wochenlanger Suche und Recherchen in diesem Forum ist es mir bis dato nicht gelungen den nervigen Knacks beim Einfedern an meinem Strive (ESX 9.0 2012) zu lokalieseren. Selbst der Schöpfer ist nicht in der Lage mir bei der Analyse zu helfen da er nicht einmal ein Youtube-Video mit Ton abspielen kann. Stattdesse sollte ich mein geliebtes Bike zur Geräuschanalyse zurück nach Koblenz schicken. Bevor ich jedoch diesen letzten Schritt tätige, wende ich mich nun an alle leidgeplagten Kollegen die ebenfalls einen Knacks im Strive haben ...

Wer von euch kennt dieses Geräusch?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StSAyB8u7IU"]Canyon Strive ESX 9.0 Ldt 2012 - mit KNACKS - YouTube[/nomedia]

mfg
Hias


----------



## wasserstop (6. September 2012)

Hi vamires hab auch ein ESX 9.0 Ldt.2012 allerdings ohne den Knacks beim einfedern ab und zu knarzt der Sattel etwas. hab aben Probleme mit den DT Swiss EXC 1550 Laufrädern die haben schon zum 2,. mal nnen Riss.
mfg
Sven


----------



## rebirth (6. September 2012)

Hi, ich würde die luft mal komplett rauslassen ausm Dämpfer und beobachten ob sich das geräusch verändert. Sollte das nicht der fall sein mal die schwachsinnigsten dinge testen: ohne laufrad federn, sattelstütze RAUS, alle schrauben am hinterbau lösen, züge vom rahmen lösen usw. Alles schön nacheinander, irgendwann wird, wenns kein rahmenbruch ist, das knacken weg sein


----------



## sirios (6. September 2012)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Mach mal das Bild auf, da sind die Drehmomente von der
> überarbeiteten 270° Box eingetragen. An der 1. Box waren
> teilweise falsche angeben aufgedruckt.



Wo bei dir im Bild 7-10 steht gehören nur 2nm hin. Wurde hier schon Gross und breit diskutiert!


----------



## schrabbel (6. September 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Wo bei dir im Bild 7-10 steht gehören nur 2nm hin. Wurde hier schon Gross und breit diskutiert!



Warum sollte Canyon auch nach der Revision der 270° Box 
weiterhin Teile mit falschen Angaben verbauen ?


----------



## sirios (6. September 2012)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Warum sollte Canyon auch nach der Revision der 270° Box
> weiterhin Teile mit falschen Angaben verbauen ?



An meiner steht's auch falsch dran und das ist ne neuere "alte" Box. Wir haben hier mal tagelang darüber diskutiert. An den letzten 2011er hat es richtig drauf gestanden.



bloodyludy schrieb:


> Ja, weil die Lager ersten bikes mit 7Nm anstatt mit 2Nm angezogen wurden.
> Das sollte man unbedingt nachholen..."preload gently with 2Nm!" steht nicht umsonst auf den neuen Abdeckkappen.
> Des Weiteren soll es Probleme mit der 270°-Box geben. Da läuft auch eine Garantieaktion meines Wissens.
> 
> ...


----------



## schrabbel (6. September 2012)

Ok, dann las ich das Bildchen mal besser verschwinden


----------



## Evilernie (7. September 2012)

LukasL schrieb:


> Die Schraube der Querstrebe ist bei mir mit 2Nm gekennzeichnet!  Solangsam bin ich verwirrt was die ganzen unterschiedlichen Nm Angaben angeht!



was stimmt den nun? Mein neues Strive ist gestern gekommen und es steht da 5Nm...was ist es den nun?

Nach fest kommt meist ab


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. September 2012)

2NM... wie süß


----------



## rebirth (7. September 2012)

Wieso steht da bei mir 4? Oo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (7. September 2012)

Rofl, also haben wir jetzt Versionen mit 2, 4, 5 und 7-10???


----------



## mcWolfgang (8. September 2012)

Moinsen an die Strive Gemeinde,
bin bei der Überlegung mein Spectral durch ein doch Strive zu ersetzen.
Man liest ja nur positives feedback soweit. Jetzt meine Frage, der Model wechsel von 2012 auf 2013 steht ja an. Macht es preislich Sinn die Sparbuch Aktion zu nutzen oder sind die neuen parts den "mehr" Preis wert? Es soll wahrscheinlich das esx 9.0 sl werden. Die größten Änderungen zum aktuellen sind die 34er Talas mit der neuen Beschichtung und die Schaltgruppe wird von SRAM auf xtr getauscht. Den Rest würde ich mal als jährliches update bezeichnen. Wundern tut mich nur das es schwerer geworden ist obwohl ja leichtere Parts verbaut wurden.
Hoffe ihr habt ne Empfehlung für mich?
Grüße...


----------



## sirios (8. September 2012)

Zhen schrieb:


> Rofl, also haben wir jetzt Versionen mit 2, 4, 5 und 7-10???



Mal ganz locker durch die Hose Atmen !

Bei 2011 ist es ziemlich klar 2nm. Damit gibt es keinerlei Probleme. Bei 2012 würd ich fast sagen man könnte sich an die Angabe auf der Box halten aber hier scheint es ja auch wieder Unterschiede zu geben...


----------



## MaXXimus (9. September 2012)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> Die größten Änderungen zum aktuellen sind die 34er Talas



 warum denn das???


----------



## sirios (9. September 2012)

Tja das fragen sich so einige! Versteh auch nicht warum Canyon das Teil weichspült...!

Jetzt können die echt das AM aus dem Programm werfen


----------



## Happy-Dog (9. September 2012)

Hab mir das 2013er Modell auf der Eurobike angeschaut.

Allein schon das Design des '13er fand ich überhaupt nicht ansprechend, mit diesem Zielflaggendesign. 
Und mit der Fox 34er... na ich weiß nicht. Mir hat es jedenfalls nicht gefallen. Ich bin froh, dass ich ein 2011er habe.


----------



## potzblitzer (9. September 2012)

Ich denk halt mal Canyon will mit dem Strive Richtung Leichtbau enduro für anspruchsvolle touren und Torque soll dann das abfahrtsorientierte enduro sein, was auch bikepark tauglich ist. Macht irgendwo schon Sinn.


----------



## MaXXimus (10. September 2012)

omg... naja bin ebenfalls froh ein 2012er zu haben finde ne 36er sieht doch um einiges besser aus als ne 34er mickey mouse gabel.


----------



## Wobbi (10. September 2012)

gab es / gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine gewichtsangabe zum race? mich würde interessieren, ob das rad im vergleich zum topteil 2012 leichter geworden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evilernie (10. September 2012)

Mal eine kurze Frage, meine Strive ES 8 ist Mittwoch gekommen und wurde am WE mal kurz gefahren...hatte "leider" noch Klettern auf dem Programm...

Nun meine Frage..

Ich bin 71kg schwer, 177cm und habe die Dämpfer erst mal so eingestellt wie in der Anleitung...da waren die so wie Hardtail...Luft abgelassen, ging schon besser, aber optimal war es noch nicht...

Hat jemand ähnliche Gewichtseinstellungen und wenn ja, welche Einstellung fahrt ihr?

(war bestimmt schon 5 x beantwortet, habe es aber auf den letzten Seiten nicht mehr gesehen)...


----------



## MeMa (10. September 2012)

Also ich hab vorne 55 und hinten ca. 215....  bin 1.76 und wiege 68 kg.


----------



## Freakrr (10. September 2012)

Ich muss nochmal das Thema Kabelbinder aufgreifen...
So ist es doch richtig? Oder gibt es mittlerweile neue Tricks?


----------



## MeMa (10. September 2012)

ich würde sagen das der eine definitiv mehr nach rechts rein muss.
der letzte sah bei mir auch so aus. der hat zwar verhindert das sich die kette richtig festgezogen hat, aber nicht das es passierte.

seit ich den spalt mit einem "zugemacht" hab, läuft alles glatt


----------



## Freakrr (10. September 2012)

Also komplett zu...
Die Öffnung vom Kabelbinder ganz rechts schleift eigentlich schon so gut wie am Bashguard.

Sitzt die Rolle denn richtig? Ein paar Seiten vorher wurde geschrieben das die noch dichter und höher gesetzt werden soll.


----------



## SicH (10. September 2012)

hat sich jmd. mal überlegt den bashguard an nem glacier durch nen schwarzen zu ersetzen oder es sogar gewagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (10. September 2012)

SicH schrieb:


> hat sich jmd. mal überlegt den bashguard an nem glacier durch nen schwarzen zu ersetzen oder es sogar gewagt?



Überlegt ja, gewagt noch nicht! Steht aber auf meiner "to do" Liste für die kommenden Wintermonate


----------



## MeMa (10. September 2012)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Also komplett zu...
> Die Öffnung vom Kabelbinder ganz rechts schleift eigentlich schon so gut wie am Bashguard.
> 
> Sitzt die Rolle denn richtig? Ein paar Seiten vorher wurde geschrieben das die noch dichter und höher gesetzt werden soll.



Problem ist das die sich direkt in dem Spalt HINTER dem Bashguard hochzieht. Daher muss der Spalt da auf jedenfall dicht sein. Ich hab halt mittlerweile 2 Dicke und einen dünnen so reingesetzt, das dieser Spalt zu ist und da nichts mehr passiert. Hoffe ich zumindest...

Zu der Rolle kann ich nix sagen. An der Doktor ich nicht rum


----------



## rebirth (10. September 2012)

Moin leute. ich hab ne, für mich, wichtige frage an die Leute mit Race Face kurbeln. 

Habt ihr 68/73er Kurbeln und passende lager dazu? Wenn ja: Mit wieviel drehmoment habt ihr die kurbelschraube angeschraubt? Wieviele spacer habt ihr in den Innenlagern?

Die Standarts sind mir bekannt, ich möcht nur wissen ob das bei den Strives mit ORIGINAL 2X Kurbeln anders gelöst worden ist.

Baue ich alles nach standart ein lässt sich die kurbel nicht mehr an der schwinge vorbei bewegen.

@Lizard: Mit der Shaman Rolle läuft das ganze schon welten besser, wenn auch noch lange nicht perfekt.


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Lizard: Mit der Shaman Rolle läuft das ganze schon welten besser, wenn auch noch lange nicht perfekt.



diese Option halte ich mir mal offen bis bei mir der Virus ausbricht.


----------



## swoosh999 (11. September 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Also ich hab vorne 55 und hinten ca. 215....  bin 1.76 und wiege 68 kg.



hinten 215psi?
was macht dann euer hinterrad wenn ihr es von einem halben meter höhe nach unten fallen lässt? bleibt es statt am boden liegen oder hoppelt es wie ein HT vor sich hin?


----------



## kraft_werk (11. September 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> hinten 215psi?
> was macht dann euer hinterrad wenn ihr es von einem halben meter höhe nach unten fallen lässt? bleibt es statt am boden liegen oder hoppelt es wie ein HT vor sich hin?



 ..muss ich dazu mein Hinterrad ausbauen?  

Wie das Rad sich verhält, wenn man nicht drauf sitzt, ist doch eigentlich egal. Oder schiebst du dein Bike durch die Gegend?

Ich fahre übrigens mit den gleichen Einstellungen wie MeMa, an Gabel und Dämpfer den Rebound um jeweils 4 Klicks zu, und auf dem Trail passt das dann! Bergauf ohne grosses Wippen, Bergab mit Reserven für kleine Jumps und Drops!


----------



## swoosh999 (11. September 2012)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..muss ich dazu mein Hinterrad ausbauen?



jetzt nicht dein ernst oder?


----------



## rebirth (11. September 2012)

also ich kenn bikes die beim "falltest liegen bleiben" wie ein brett. das ist bei meinem nicht so, ich brauch aber den druck gewichtsbedingt


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> also ich kenn bikes die beim "falltest liegen bleiben" wie ein brett. das ist bei meinem nicht so, ich brauch aber den druck gewichtsbedingt


Das hat nicht zwingend mit deinem gewichtsbedingten Druck zu tun  Erstens: je leichter das Bike, desto wahrscheinlicher bleibt das Hinterrad NICHT am Boden, das Eigengewicht reicht einfach nicht aus, um den Dämpfer so viel einzufedern, dass die Zugstufe ihn am Boden halten könnt; zweitens: die meisten Luftdämpfer sprechen nicht so soft an (bzgl. Losbrechmoment), dass das funktioniert - und können trotzdem auf dem Trail super plüschig sein...! Drittens: Reifengummi und -druck sind auch nicht ganz unerheblich.
Alles in allem kann man sagen, dass die wenigsten leichten Enduros den Falltest "bestehen". Das ist eher was für DH-Bikes: schwerer, mehr Sag, Stahlfeder...


----------



## kraft_werk (11. September 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> jetzt nicht dein ernst oder?


ääh, nein 

"..liegen bleiben.." klingt so komisch, sollte das Rad nicht eher stehen bleiben?  

..und nein, es bleibt nicht stehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. September 2012)

@swoosh999 + @Evilernie 

Das Fallenlassen des Hinterrades als Kontrolle für den richtigen Druck im Dämpfer macht genausowenig Sinn wie am Auto mit einem Tritt gegen den Reifen den Druck zu prüfen oder was auch ganz beliebt ist: Das Fahrwerk durch "fachmännisches" Herunterdrücken des Kotflügels zu kontrollieren.

Fahrwerkeinstellungen von anderen Fahrern zu übernehmen wird in den seltensten Fällen zur Zufriedenheit führen. Woher willst Du wissen ob dieser Fahrer sein Fahrwerk "richtig" eingestellt hat? Vielleicht kommt ER noch damt klar, das heißt aber nicht dass DU auch damit zurecht kommst. Als Ausgangsbasis kann man das natürlich mal probieren. Ansonsten gilt: Einfach die Mühe machen und sich mit dem Thema etwas beschäftigen. Mit der Zeit bekommt man ein gutes Gefühl für die Strecken- und Fahrerabhängigen Einstellungen. Ein Patentrezept für DIE richtige Einstellung gibt es leider nicht. Du wirst die Einstellung je nach Untergrund eh anpassen müssen.

Wichtig ist bei den Versuchen, nicht alles auf einmal zu verstellen und ruhig mal etwas größere Schritte machen, damit man den Einfluss der Einstellung auch mal "erfahren" kann. Danach natürlich in kleinen Schritten weiter machen bis man seine persönliche Einstellung gefunden hat. Das kann durchaus etwas Zeit und Mühe in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## beetle (12. September 2012)

Hat jemand einen Vergleich zum Liteville 301 MK10 zum aktuellen Strive? Lenk und Sitzwinkel sind ja recht ähnlich. Mich interessiert wie der Hinterbau im Vergleich zum 301 sich verhält. Das Strive kann man sicher noch durch verkleinern der Luftkammer progressiver machen. Mein Nerve AM ist mir nicht Progressiv genug, was sich ja ändern lässt.


----------



## swoosh999 (12. September 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Vergleich zum Liteville 301 MK10 zum aktuellen Strive?



das ist kein vergleich auf augenhöhe !

@Gianty
nein ich bestimme den druck natürlich nicht durch den falltest.

@smubob
da kommen wir der sache schon näher worauf ich hinaus wollte.

der strive hinterbau reagiert so ziemlich am unsensibelsten was ich jeher gefahren bin. diese eingelenker umlenkung finde ich mMn nicht das wahre.


----------



## beetle (12. September 2012)

Meinst du damit das das Strive mit dem 301 nicht mithält?

Ah... jetzt. Alles klar. Danke für deine Meinung.


----------



## Evilernie (12. September 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Schau mal nach ob es vielleicht noch eine der ersten fehlerhaften 270° Box ist da gabs Probleme an der Stelle , zu erkennen an dem "7 nm" Aufdruck, bei den neueren steht da "5 nm", (wenn ja dann gleich mal Canyon anschreiben dort bekommst du dann warscheinlich auf Kulanz eine Neue)



Hallo,

mein Strive 8.0 ist letzten Mittwoch gekommen und hatte 7nm auf der Box? Was nun? Anfang September noch eine alte Box? Was soll man da machen?


----------



## rebirth (12. September 2012)

hmm... an welcher stelle? Mach halt am besten mal ein bild =)


----------



## Ralf.K (12. September 2012)

Ich denke er meint diese Querstrebe mitten an der Box. Ich hab da auch 7Nm, am Gelenk sind es 4 Nm und an den Lagern 12 Nm. Denke das passt schon.


----------



## Evilernie (12. September 2012)

mache gleich mal ein paar Bilder, wenn ich von der Arbeit wiederkomme.


----------



## rebirth (12. September 2012)

Guten tag  hatte jetzt eigentlich jemand den blocklock eingebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (12. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Guten tag  hatte jetzt eigentlich jemand den blocklock eingebaut?



jup ich war das:


----------



## rebirth (12. September 2012)

Hattest du probleme beim einbau? Bzw jetzt danach? Mein oberrohr schaut aus wie sau.. 

Und was mich noch interessiert: wie verhindert es der steuersatz sind im steuerrohr zu verdrehen bei nem sturz oder so?


----------



## swoosh999 (12. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hattest du probleme beim einbau? Bzw jetzt danach? Mein oberrohr schaut aus wie sau..
> 
> Und was mich noch interessiert: wie verhindert es der steuersatz sind im steuerrohr zu verdrehen bei nem sturz oder so?



nö, hab ich machen lassen 
alte lagerschalten ausschlagen, neue einpressen lassen.

das oberteil vom steuersatz hat zapfen, die geführt werden und den einschlag somit begrenzen (siehe rote gummipuffer).

bei einem stutz kann also der lenker sich nicht übers oberrohr drehen.

bringt aber alles nicht wenns dich selbst erwischt:
bin gestern gestützt -> ac-gelenksprengung


----------



## rebirth (12. September 2012)

Glückwunsch! Hab meine grad hinter mir 

Hast du unten die alte schale gelassen? 
Weiß net ob ich mich mit nem canyon zum fachhändler trauen soll


----------



## mad1993max (13. September 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


>



zwei dinge, weiß jemand ob der rahmen eloxiert werden wird und warum verbauen die keine formula bremsen mehr ;(


----------



## stromb6 (13. September 2012)

Sind wir mal froh das da keine Ovals mehr dran sind. Hab am Strive und am Vertride nur nur geschrubbel und gequietsche mit den Oval Stoppern.

Also bis dato hatte Canyon immer relativ stimmige Ausstattung an den Bikes aber dieses Teil auf dem Foto ist Mist. Ein Raceenduro (braucht ja jeder), mit einfach XX vorne hinten xx 11er. Gz,  Tourentauglichkeit ade.
Anstatt den Hinterbau zu überarbeiten (z.B Abstand Reifen Kettenstrebe usw.) und einen anständigen Dämpfer zu verbauen und eine Gabel mit High- und Lowspeed  Compression zu verbauen nehmen wir ne 34 CTD und lassen den rest gleich. 
Und dann noch so tolle Spank Felgen am Enduro. Naja das Teil sieht aus als hätte jemand Highend Komponenten mit Teilen aus der Restekiste gekreuzt.
Ich hoffe bei den anderen Strive Ausführungen ist eines mit einer vernünftigen Ausstattung dabei.
Da wird mein Strive wohl einen Umbau erfahren für die Saison 2013.

Hat hier schon jemand versucht eine Fox 36er Talas 180 im Strive zu verbauen und einen DHX 5.0 Air o. CCDB Air Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad1993max (13. September 2012)

Also wegen tourenit xx1 da bin ich der gegenteiligen Meinung hab es getestet aber mit allen anderen hast du recht  :-( leider schauma mal was die anderen haben Aja weben formula die sagen sie ham dass gelöst indem sie 2013 mehr Platz zwischen den bremsbacken haben

Tapatalk mit Swype


----------



## rebirth (13. September 2012)

Dhx air? Sollte kein thema sein. Sirios?!


----------



## mad1993max (13. September 2012)

Wenn schon cane creek db air   aber he jeder wie er will !

Tapatalk mit Swype


----------



## sirios (13. September 2012)

Also ich fahr nen DHX Air 5.0 mit getunter Luftkammer. Bin mit dem Ding sehr zufrieden. Der Hinterbau spricht gut an und bietet auch noch Reserven bei dickeren Sprüngen. Im Vergleich zum RP2 oder dem Monarch läuft das Ding sehr gut (hab beide getestet). CCDB oder nen Vivid Air könnt ihr euch getrost abschminken, die sind einfach viel zu fett und gehen nicht in den engen Rockerarm rein (alles ausgemessen!)


----------



## stromb6 (13. September 2012)

Ich lös das selbst mit den Oval Bremsen. Die kommen weg und XT's kommen drauf.

Ob ich auf dem Hometrail mit der 32/42er Übersetzung der xx1 11 alle Bergaufpassagen hochkommen würde wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Und 32/10 bergab ist nun auch nicht grad das gelbe vom Ei.

Die XX1 11 wurde für CC Race und Marathons entworfen, definitiv nicht für Enduros. Für Endurorennen ok aber im Alltagsbetrieb hat sie nichts zu suchen!

Das geniale ist nur da machen die ein Enduro Racebike und dann schrauben sie solche Laufräder dran. Kein Wunder das die Waffel so schwer ist.

Naja wenn der CCDB Air ins Strive passt würde mir das schon gefallen. Die frage wär dann noch welche vordergabel ins Bike für 2013.


----------



## rebirth (13. September 2012)

66er marzocci?!


----------



## sirios (13. September 2012)

Ne sack schwere zocchi ? Lieber ne Lyrik


----------



## mad1993max (13. September 2012)

Verstellbare low high zug druck? Preis? wenn alles passt dan ist das ne wunder Waffe   

Tapatalk mit Swype


----------



## sirios (13. September 2012)

mad1993max schrieb:


> Verstellbare low high zug druck? Preis? wenn alles passt dan ist das ne wunder Waffe
> 
> Tapatalk mit Swype



 was ist die Wunderwaffe?


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. September 2012)

habe schon im Strive von Rob J. nen Marzocchi Roco gesehen, also wird der auch passen. 
Über den hört man auch viel gutes. In etwa vergleichbar mit dem Dhx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (14. September 2012)

kleiner Tip wenn ihr mal Stress mit den innenverlegten Zügen im Strive habt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=599088

Strive einfach auf den Kopf stellen. Zug von Tretlager-Richtung einfädeln und auf der anderen Seite mit Hilfe des Magneten wieder rausführen.


----------



## rebirth (14. September 2012)

hä? und wie bekommst du dann die außenhülle drüber?


----------



## DiHo (14. September 2012)

Welche Außenhülle?
Im Rahmen sind keine Außenhüllen.............


----------



## DiHo (14. September 2012)

Ich Glaube man kann aber auch den Plastik Einsatz unten am Rahmen raus nehmen, dann ist das Loch größer, und die Züge lassen sich einfacher aus dem Rahmen holen....


----------



## rebirth (14. September 2012)

für mich hört sichs so an als soll ich mit dem nippel vorraus von unten nach oben fädeln, oder?


----------



## Hiero (15. September 2012)

Sind denn die Züge im Rahmen gekreuzt?


----------



## sirios (15. September 2012)

Hiero schrieb:


> Sind denn die Züge im Rahmen gekreuzt?




Ja


----------



## stromb6 (15. September 2012)

@ mad1993max
(Also wegen tourenit xx1 da bin ich der gegenteiligen Meinung hab es getestet aber mit allen anderen hast du recht :-( leider schauma mal was die anderen haben Aja weben formula die sagen sie ham dass gelöst indem sie 2013 mehr Platz zwischen den bremsbacken haben)

Also nur mal so nebenbei zur Tourentauglichkeit.

Bei der XX1-11 mit 32er Kettenblatt vorne und der 10/42er Kasette liegt der erste Gang bei meinem Reifendurchmesser bei einer Entfaltung von 1,64m/Umndrehung, der zweite Gang bei 1,92m und der dritte Gang bei 2,15m/U.

Im Vergleich dazu die zweifach Kurbel von mit dem 24er Blatt vorne und einer 11/36 Kasette hinten hat im ersten Gang 1,44m/U im zweiten Gang 1,62m/U, im dritten Gang 1,85m/U und im vierten Gang 2,15m/U.

Ich brauch auf dem Hometrail auf den Extrempassagen den ersten Gang da einfach einige Auffahrten extrem steil und noch dazu mehrere hundert Meter lang sind.

Also wie gesagt für normal steile Trails und Schotterautobahnen bergauf ok aber nicht für das was ich fahren will. Die XX1-11 ist für Rennen ok, da kannst auch vom Bike hüpfen und schieben, aber für mich einfach nicht alltagstauglich.


----------



## MK0310 (15. September 2012)

So muss mal wieder berichten. Bin mit meinem strive es 8.0 Super zufrieden. Keine kettenklemmer und sonst auch keine Probleme. Das einzige was nicht birgt, ist das wieder gekommene "knacken". Diesmal kommt es aber nicht von den Zügen die unten aus dem Rahmen laufen, sondern tritt nur auf, wenn ich vorne auf dem großen Kettenblatt bin und unter Last trete. Für Ratschläge bin ich sehr dankbar. Grus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (15. September 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Ich Glaube man kann aber auch den Plastik Einsatz unten am Rahmen raus nehmen, dann ist das Loch größer, und die Züge lassen sich einfacher aus dem Rahmen holen....



ui das man da unten was rausnehmen kann wusst ich nicht. Aber macht Sinn. Naja, hat auch mitm Magnet einwandfrei funktioniert


----------



## LANDOs (15. September 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> So muss mal wieder berichten. Bin mit meinem strive es 8.0 Super zufrieden. Keine kettenklemmer und sonst auch keine Probleme. Das einzige was nicht birgt, ist das wieder gekommene "knacken". Diesmal kommt es aber nicht von den Zügen die unten aus dem Rahmen laufen, sondern tritt nur auf, wenn ich vorne auf dem großen Kettenblatt bin und unter Last trete. Für Ratschläge bin ich sehr dankbar. Grus



Körpergewicht?


----------



## MK0310 (15. September 2012)

Was hat das mit meinem Gewicht zu tun? 
Fahrfertig 95 kg.


----------



## LANDOs (15. September 2012)

Wir haben hier auch schon 125 kg Persone gehabt, die sich dann beschwert haben

ne Spaß beiseite, haste alle Drehmomente nachkontroilliert?


----------



## MK0310 (15. September 2012)

Ne das hab ich nicht ganz. Gibt es denn sonst nen Tipp???


----------



## rebirth (15. September 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Wir haben hier auch schon 125 kg Persone gehabt, die sich dann beschwert haben
> 
> ne Spaß beiseite, haste alle Drehmomente nachkontroilliert?



wo ist der witz? ist bis 120kg freigegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK0310 (15. September 2012)

@ rebirth: seh ich auch so. 
Und außerdem wollte ich nicht über mein Gewicht reden sondern ne Lösung für mein Problem finden.


----------



## LANDOs (16. September 2012)

Wenn es wirklich ein Knackgeräusch ist, würde ich auf die Kurbel oder Lager tippen und dies prüfen (lassen). Du hast ja gesagt beim Wiegetritt aufm großen Ritzel. Wenn das Geräusch genau dort her kommt---->was soll es sonst noch genau dort geben...



PS: 
Ein Porsche Boxster hat auch ein zulässiges Gesamtgewicht von 1645 kg und trotzdem ist dann das sportliche Fahren eher grenzwertig.


----------



## karsten13 (16. September 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> sondern ne Lösung für mein Problem finden.



das ist aber nicht so einfach. Wenn es wirklich nur auf'm grossen Kettenblatt ist, würde ich zuerst die Kettenblattschrauben kontrollieren. Es kann aber "alles" sein, 270°-Box, Hinterbaulager, Tretlager, Hauptlager der Hinterbauschwinge, Steckachse hinten nicht fest, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze, ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## rebirth (16. September 2012)

Ich hatte bzw. hab immer wieder knacken.. liegt BEI MIR ganz einfach an dreck zwischen den einzelnen gelenken. 
Welches genau kann ich nicht sagen, wenn ich reinige, dann alle. Fängt halt immer wieder an wenn du gern auf Sand spielst 

*EDIT* Das mit dem großen Kettenblatt hab ich überlesen..


----------



## MK0310 (16. September 2012)

Als erstes mal hat der Porsche ein Gewicht von 1310-1395 kg und zum zweiten ist das Struve wohl eher mit nen Jeep zu vergleichen als mit nen Porsche.


----------



## MK0310 (16. September 2012)

Wie gesagt es ist nur auf dem großen Kettenblatt. Auf dem kleinen ist kein Geräusch vorhanden.


----------



## LANDOs (16. September 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> Als erstes mal hat der Porsche ein Gewicht von 1310-1395 kg und zum zweiten ist das Struve wohl eher mit nen Jeep zu vergleichen als mit nen Porsche.



Ja, Leergewicht und wenn Du den Porsche bis zum *zulässigen Gesamtgewicht-->1645 kg *mit zusätzlichen 300 kg vollpackts und dann auf Nürburgring fährst, wird die Karre in den Kurven garantiert auch ächzen...

Zum Thema: 
Das große Ritzel mit aufgelegter Kette hat eine größere Hebelwirkung zum Lager oder Kurbelaufnahme als bei einem kleinen Ritzel. Ich glaube aber das eine Ferndiagnose in diesem Fall wenig zum Erfolg beitragen wird. Wenn Du eine Fahrradrolle Zuhause hättest, könnte man zu zweit  noch besser den Ort lokalisieren...


----------



## MK0310 (17. September 2012)

hab leider keine fahrradrolle zu Hause. hab heute auf meiner tour noch mal versucht, das ganze genauer zu analysieren. das "knacken" kommt wie gesagt immer ur auf dem großen ketteblatt aber nicht nur unter last, sondern immer wieder auch bei leichtem tritt. dagegen kommt das geräusch auf dem kleinen kettenblatt auch unter volllast den berg hoch überhaupt nicht vor, daher denke ich nicht dass es an der größeren hebelwirkung des größeren ketteblatt kommt. auch das lager schließe ich daher aus da wie gesagt auf dem kleinen kettenblatt unter vollast nichts ist. oder liege ich da falsch?

es kommt auch immer auf dem großen kettenblatt vor, egal welchen gang ich hinten habe. 

des weiteren habe ich das strive komplett gereinigt, sodass es nicht vom dreck kommen kann. 

auch die 270° box und alles was dazu gehört schließe ich aus, denn beim einfedern ohne treten ist nichts zu hören, auch bei starkem einfedern, auch die unten aus dem rahmen kommenden züge sind es nicht.

so ich hoffe ich konnte das ganze jetzt etwas genauer beschreiben. die schrauben des kettenblatt habe ich noch nicht geprüft. für tipps und ratschläge bin ich sehr dankbar, aber fangt bitte nicht mehr mit nem porschevergleich und meinem gewicht an ;-))

gruß


----------



## LANDOs (17. September 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> _das ist aber nicht so einfach_. Wenn es wirklich nur auf'm grossen Kettenblatt ist, würde ich zuerst die Kettenblattschrauben kontrollieren. Es kann aber "alles" sein, 270°-Box, Hinterbaulager, Tretlager, Hauptlager der Hinterbauschwinge, Steckachse hinten nicht fest, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze, ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Die Sachen von Karsten sind schon einmal eine gute Zusammnestellung die man prüfen kann...

PS: Ein Freund der das Strive ES 9.0 SL fährt, hat auch ein leichtes Knarzen durch die Steckachse gehabt...


----------



## Ralf.K (17. September 2012)

MK0310 schrieb:


> auch die 270° box und alles was dazu gehört schließe ich aus, denn beim einfedern ohne treten ist nichts zu hören, auch bei starkem einfedern, auch die unten aus dem rahmen kommenden züge sind es nicht.
> 
> gruß




Hast du das Knacken auch im Stand d.h wenn du nicht auf dem Bike sitzt ? Tipp einfach mal gegen den Rahmen oder an die Box.

Bei mir hat es während dem fahren unter Last auch geknackt jedoch kaum hörbar. Hab ich den Rahmen jedoch im Stand nur leicht berührt, war ein lautes knacken zu hören. 
Ich hab dann die Schraube des Lagers an der Box ( die mit 4 Nm angegeben ist )  gelöst und mit 4 Nm angezogen jetzt ist das Knacken weg.

Klingt komisch, war aber so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK0310 (18. September 2012)

Nein ist nur, wenn ich in die Pedale trete. Auch wenn ich während der Fahrt nur auf den Pedalen stehe und nicht trete, ist absolut nichts zu hören.


----------



## rebirth (18. September 2012)

Ich würde mal ZUM TESTEN die kettenblattschrauben ordentlich fetten und beobachten ob sich das geräusch verändert


----------



## MK0310 (18. September 2012)

Also tippt ihr auf das Kettenblatt?? Der Hintergrund meiner Fragerei ist der: ich hab keinen Bock sämtliche Lager auszubauen und zu überprüfen, daher möchte ich das ganze so genau wie möglich eingrenzen. 

Grus


----------



## Freakrr (18. September 2012)

Bei meiner ersten Tour mit dem Strive hatte ich 3 beinahe Kettenklemmer.
Ich habe gerade noch gemerkt das die Kette anfängt zu klemmen und habe dann aufgehört zu treten. Ob die verbauten Kabelbinder dabei nun eine Hilfe waren lässt sich nicht sagen.
Passiert ist das ganze beim runterschalten vom großen auf das kleine Kettenblatt.

Ich hoffe die Kettenführung vom 2013er Moddel passt daann auch an das 2012er^^


----------



## the_LTS_returns (18. September 2012)

Ciao Tutti

Hat jemand nen Screenshot der Spec des Stive ES 8.0 von 2011?

Grazie Mille


----------



## Freakrr (18. September 2012)

;-)


http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/manuals.html#result


----------



## the_LTS_returns (18. September 2012)

Freakrr schrieb:


> ;-)
> http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/manuals.html#result



Oh, danke, wiso hab ich das nicht selber gefunden


----------



## Kolja_ (18. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich würde mal ZUM TESTEN die kettenblattschrauben ordentlich fetten und beobachten ob sich das geräusch verändert


Wieso denn nur zum Testen? Meine Kettenblattschrauben sind immer gefettet, genauso wie die Aufnahmen der Schraube/der "Mutter". Und noch nie is was verloren gegangen...


----------



## rebirth (18. September 2012)

Mir wärs zu heiß. Aber is ja ok wenns so geht bzw. vielleicht sogar so gehört, bin halt ungelernter hobbyschrauber XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK0310 (18. September 2012)

kann mir jemand sagen, mit wie viel Nm die kettenblattschrauben festgezogen werden???


----------



## MK0310 (20. September 2012)

so gibt neuigkeiten von meinem "knack" geräusch. konnte es erfolrgreich beseitigen. hab mal alle vier kettenblattschrauben ausgebaut gereinigt und wieder fest gezogen und siehe da das geräusch war weg.

gruß


----------



## un1e4shed (20. September 2012)

Ich hätt gern n 2013 Frameset in stealth ;-) Nur ich bezweifle, dass es das geben wird....


----------



## rebirth (21. September 2012)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Ich hätt gern n 2013 Frameset in stealth ;-) Nur ich bezweifle, dass es das geben wird....



was issn da anders?


----------



## un1e4shed (21. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> was issn da anders?


Man kann ne Reverb stealth benutzen


----------



## Nouse2112 (21. September 2012)

Servus ich bin wieder zurück ausn Urlaub!
Und heut lagen gleich meine neuen Bremsen da hab ich natürlich gleich dran gebaut! ;-) 
Irgendwie läuft die scheibe jetzt ein Stückchen tiefer durch die Beläge ist das schlimm??
oder gibts für die The One extra halterungen bei canyon??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (21. September 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Servus ich bin wieder zurück ausn Urlaub!
> Und heut lagen gleich meine neuen Bremsen da hab ich natürlich gleich dran gebaut! ;-)
> Irgendwie läuft die scheibe jetzt ein Stückchen tiefer durch die Beläge ist das schlimm??
> oder gibts für die The One extra halterungen bei canyon??



Meinst du hinten? Falls ja gilt folgendes: Man sollte auch keinen 203 PM Adapter auf einen bereits vorhandenen 185 PM schrauben, das harmoniert nicht. Bei den Adaptern wird immer von 160 mm ausgegangen. Wenn Du also einen 185 PM auf den vorhandenen setzt, so sollte es passen (zumindest bei mir so).


----------



## Nouse2112 (21. September 2012)

na hinten hab ich ja keinen adapter oder was meinst du damit?? 
da sind noch kleine unterlegscheiben drunter?? wart ich mach mal nen foto!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. September 2012)

Mach mal den Avid Unterlegscheiben-Müll weg, dann sollte das etwas anders aussehen  Diese komischen Tellerscheiben gehören nur zu den (alten) Avid-Bremsen und haben an anderen Bremsen nichts verloren. Zum Glück hat Avid endlich eingesehen, dass die Teile sinnlos sind und verbaut sie bei den neueren Bremsen nicht mehr...


----------



## DiHo (21. September 2012)

Die "komischen Scheiben" sind konkav und konvex ausgeformt und damit kannst du den Bremssattel genau ausrichten.......
Die untere Dicke Scheibe kannst du, so glaube ich, weg lassen...
Versuch mal ob das besser wird.
So wie auf dem Bild würde ich nicht fahren wollen..


----------



## Nouse2112 (22. September 2012)

Soo wollt ich ja auch nicht fahren weil das halt so komisch aussieht deswegen hab ich ja gefragt  ;-) 
Hab die teile wech gemacht jetzt sieht das um einiges besser aus muss ich mir nur noch kurze schrauben besorgen! und dann mach ich mal ne test runde! freu ich mich schon druf!


----------



## sirios (22. September 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Soo wollt ich ja auch nicht fahren weil das halt so komisch aussieht deswegen hab ich ja gefragt  ;-)
> Hab die teile wech gemacht jetzt sieht das um einiges besser aus muss ich mir nur noch kurze schrauben besorgen! und dann mach ich mal ne test runde! freu ich mich schon druf!



Sei aber nicht enttäuscht. Die braucht schon ein paar (!!!) richtig knackige Vollbremsungen bis die anfängt richtig zu beißen


----------



## Nouse2112 (22. September 2012)

naja den unterschied merkste jetzt schon wenn de nur am Hebel ziehst! leider regnet das bei uns gerade sonst hätte ich mal ne runde gedreht!


----------



## sirios (22. September 2012)

Klar merkt man da nen Unterschied zu den 5er Elixir. Der Druckpunkt ist viel knackiger. Fährst du auch die formula Scheiben oder noch die von avid?


----------



## Nouse2112 (22. September 2012)

noch die avid aber die tausch ich auch noch wollt hinten vllt auch auf 203er scheibe umbauen...
aber weis ich noch nicht bin halt am überlegen! 
welche scheiben kannste empfehlen?!?


----------



## sirios (22. September 2012)

Ich hab die Formula. Hab die avid aber auch nur getauscht weil die anderen halt eben dabei waren. Nen wirklich großen Unterschied konnte ich bisher nicht ausmachen. Allerdings sorgen die Formula Scheiben für nen geilen Sound beim Bremsen aus höheren Geschwindigkeiten (nein, ist kein quietschen!!!!) . Da braucht man keine Klingel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (22. September 2012)

wie hast du deine Bremsen ausgerichtet nur so das die nicht mehr schleifen( so hab ich das jetzt gemacht), oder gibt es da irgend nen maß oder irgendwas??


----------



## sirios (22. September 2012)

Jo genau so, dass nix mehr schleift


----------



## Chrisinger (22. September 2012)

Mal eine andere Frage:
Was könnt ihr so an Werkzeug empfehlen bzw was für Marken? Pedros, Park Tool oder evtl ganz was anderes?
Ich hab gedacht ich frag hier mal nach, da hier einige  Hobby-Schrauber am Start sind 

Habt ihr euer Strive eigentlich zur Erst Inspektion gebracht?


----------



## ruppi69 (24. September 2012)

Erstmal ein Servus an alle hier,

Ich hab jetzt in den letzten Tagen die kompletten 246 Seiten gelesen. Ich muss echt sagen, sehr viele sehr interessante Sachen. Jetzt hab ich aber doch auch eine Frage.

Ich hab vor mir auch ein Strive zu kaufen. Aber ein 2011 gebraucht (bin noch Student) mit Lyrik. Bin 182 und 83 SL. Hab an M gedacht. Passt das? Möchte es eher touriger haben. 

Was mich aber wirklich interessieren würde ist, wie es mit der Garantie als 2. Besitzer ist. Hab schon eine Email an Canyon geschrieben, aber noch nix zurückbekommen. 
Wenn bei einem gebrauchten jetzt auch das Problem mit dem Lagerknacken auftritt, kann ich das dann auch als 2. Besitzer unkompliziert tauschen lassen?


----------



## gotboost (24. September 2012)

Definitiv L nehmen..


----------



## JulianM. (24. September 2012)

ruppi69 schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Servus an alle hier,
> 
> Ich hab jetzt in den letzten Tagen die kompletten 246 Seiten gelesen. Ich muss echt sagen, sehr viele sehr interessante Sachen. Jetzt hab ich aber doch auch eine Frage.
> 
> ...



die größe dürfte passen, va wenn du eher tourenmäßig unterwegs sein willst! 

falls du das bike direkt von canyon mit zugesicherter Garantie/gewährleistung kaufst dürfte das kein großes problem sein, falls nicht --> eher schon


----------



## ChrizZZz (24. September 2012)

L? Kann ich mir nich vorstellen.


----------



## MK0310 (24. September 2012)

185 und schrittlänge 85. hab ein L und bin Super damit zufrieden. Wenn du eher tourenorientiert fahren willst, würde ich ein L nehmen, auch wenn jetzt wieder die stimmen laut werden, dass das strive eher abfahrtsorientiert ist und nich tourenorientiert. Ich persöhnlich finde es übrigens sehr gut für Touren geeignet.


----------



## ruppi69 (24. September 2012)

Hey,

Das geht ja echt fix hier. 

Wegen der Größe hab ich in Hindelang (glaub des heißt so) am 13.10 im Testcenter eine halbtägige Probefahrt mit einem Strive in L und in M gebucht. Eher geht leider nicht.
Hab eigentlich eher an einen Kauf im Bikemarkt gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elric (24. September 2012)

Hi,
ich klink mich hier einfach mal ein-)
- hat jemand zufällig ein 2012er strive das er verkaufen möchte?

(-hab auch schon eine betreff. Suchanzeige geschalten, aber ohne großen Erfolg.)

- bin Dankbar für alle Rückinfo's.

gruss
harald


----------



## knuspi (24. September 2012)

Ich denke M sollte passen.

Und zur Garantie: Als Zweitbesitzer hast du leider keinen Garantieanspruch mehr.


----------



## Nouse2112 (24. September 2012)

also ich hab ungefähr die gleichen Maße und habe die größe L! bin damit top zufrieden!
Touren fahre ich damit auch das passt auch alles also sollte es kein Problem sein! 

PS hatte heut die erste ausfahrt mit der neuen bremse und ich muss sagen es liegen welten dazwischen (zwischen der elixir 5 und der the one!)


----------



## sirios (24. September 2012)

@Nouse2112 Es ist auch sau einfach mit der The One nen Abgang über den Lenker zu machen  Das geht ruckzuck wenn man da am Anfang etwas zu beherzt zupackt


----------



## rebirth (24. September 2012)

elric schrieb:


> - hat jemand zufällig ein 2012er strive das er verkaufen möchte?



komplett oder nur den rahmen?


----------



## Nouse2112 (24. September 2012)

ja das hab ich schon gemerkt! ;-) auf jeden haste mal mehr gefühl beim Druckpunkt der ist nicht so "schwammig" richtig geil *gefällt mir*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elric (24. September 2012)

Hi,
komplett.


----------



## Trunki (24. September 2012)

Ich bin auch 1,82 m und habe Schrittlänge 85 cm und fahre ein M.  Bin super zufrieden und im Park und auf Trails bin ich mit dem Ding super wendig.  Allerdings bin ich auch der der die Reverb bis fast ans Limit raus nehmen muss und deshalb sind wir mit 1,82 auch direkt an der Grenze zwischen M und L.    

Ich würde wenn es mehr auf touren geht das L empfehlen, dennoch bin ich mit meinem M tourenmässig auch gut unterwegs.   

Wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual   ;-)


----------



## ruppi69 (24. September 2012)

Nur leider hat man gebraucht nicht immer die große Wahl. Und gebrauchte Strive sind sowieso irgendwie selten zu finden. 
Jedentag is irgend ein neues Specialized oder Trek oder was weiß ich im Bikemarkt. Nur leider sagen die mir nicht so zu. Sind alles super Bikes keine Frage (das Spezialized Enduro find ich gut), aber da braucht man wieder spezial Dämpfer wenn man wechseln möchte oder was weiß ich alles. Es gibt einfach immer Probleme, wenn man irgendwelche Spazialsachen hat. Ich hätte ja am liebsten ein 2011 es 7.0. Lyrik und schwarz. Bei den  neueren gefallen mir die Farben einfach mal überhaupt nicht. Ich will  einfach kein buntes Rad. Und die 2013 mit der 34er Fox?? Da kann ich  auch mit meinem jetzigen weiterfahren.


----------



## HelixBonus (24. September 2012)

ruppi69 schrieb:


> Und die 2013 mit der 34er Fox?? Da kann ich  auch mit meinem jetzigen weiterfahren.



Quatsch, die 34er Fox ist Bombe und für das Konzept Strive genau das Richtige. Mehr als ausreichend steif für den Einsatzzweck Enduro. Wer unbedingt in den Park will/muss, soll sich halt noch ein Playzone kaufen.
Alle motzen wegen der Gabel. Ich muss hier eine Lanze für Canyon brechen: Gute Entscheidung!!


----------



## swoosh999 (25. September 2012)

ruppi69 schrieb:


> Nur leider hat man gebraucht nicht immer die große Wahl. Und gebrauchte Strive sind sowieso irgendwie selten zu finden.
> Jedentag is irgend ein neues Specialized oder Trek oder was weiß ich im Bikemarkt. Nur leider sagen die mir nicht so zu. Sind alles super Bikes keine Frage (das Spezialized Enduro find ich gut), aber da braucht man wieder spezial Dämpfer wenn man wechseln möchte oder was weiß ich alles. Es gibt einfach immer Probleme, wenn man irgendwelche Spazialsachen hat. Ich hätte ja am liebsten ein 2011 es 7.0. Lyrik und schwarz. Bei den  neueren gefallen mir die Farben einfach mal überhaupt nicht. Ich will  einfach kein buntes Rad. Und die 2013 mit der 34er Fox?? Da kann ich  auch mit meinem jetzigen weiterfahren.



ich geb meines über´n winter ab. eigentlich nur den rahmen. ist zwar braun aber dafür 2011 und ne lyrik würde zu sogar zugeben


----------



## wholeStepDown (25. September 2012)

was kommt dann @ swoosh? Oder hast du schon Ersatz?
edit:
a propos farbe - ich hätte mein Unterrohr ja auch gerne komplett schwarz; mir gefällt der weiße schriftzug einfach nicht bzw. das Design vom Unterrohr. Das zu Folieren ist wahrscheins nicht ohne weiteres machbar? Hat jemand eine Idee- noch besser: Erfahrung`?


----------



## swoosh999 (25. September 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> was kommt dann @ swoosh? Oder hast du schon Ersatz?



jup, wird ein lv 601.allerdings steht der termin noch in den sternen


----------



## Ghost.1 (25. September 2012)

hey, lese hier schon immer bissl mit weil ich für nächstes jahr ein neues enduro suche, paar fragen habe ich allerdings noch:

1. ab wann sind die 2013er modelle auf der homepage
2. sind die hässlichen weißen sachen auf dem rahmen aufgeklebt oder fest?
3. kann man nen frame-kit bestellen? find da nichts, also wohl eher nicht


----------



## Alexeus (25. September 2012)

ruppi69 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Das geht ja echt fix hier.
> 
> ...



Bin vermutlich mit nem Kumpel am 13.10. auch in Hindelang (Ja, das schreibt man so ;-) ) und er testet ein Nerve AM in Größe L.

Ich werd mit meinem neu gekauften Strive ESX 9.0 SL in Größe M mitkommen 

Denke das sollte bei Dir auch passen von der Größe, ich bin 180 mit SL 81-82.
Ich mag den Rahmen aber normalerweise auch lieber etwas kleiner / kompakter.

Wann hast Du vor da zu sein ? Wir haben so gegen 10 Uhr gedacht.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## ruppi69 (25. September 2012)

Ich bin bis zum 14.10 dort. Die Räder sind für mich von 12 bis um 17 Uhr reserviert. Wir sind abernauch schon eher dort denk ich. Ich werd dann mit meiner Freundin eine Tour machen. Die werden scho eine gute wissen. Und dabei tauschen wir dann die Räder durch. Ich denke das wird ein harter Nachmittag für sie

Da sehen wir uns sicher. Vielleicht darf ich mich a auch einmal auf deines setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (25. September 2012)

ich hoffe mal das es jetzt mit den kettenklemmern vorbei ist


----------



## kraft_werk (25. September 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal das es jetzt mit den kettenklemmern vorbei ist




..na hoffe lieber mal, dass das mit der Kettenführung jetzt nicht vorbei ist..

An dem Bike eines Kollegen hat das Ding etwa 4 Wochen gehalten, dann war es weg..


----------



## Nouse2112 (25. September 2012)

ja war bei meinem kumpel auch so!!naja mal sehn wie lang es hält


----------



## Ghost.1 (25. September 2012)

da mein post auf der letzten seite untergegangen ist:

hey, lese hier schon immer bissl mit weil ich für nächstes jahr ein neues enduro suche, paar fragen habe ich allerdings noch:

1. ab wann sind die 2013er modelle auf der homepage
2. sind die hässlichen weißen sachen auf dem rahmen aufgeklebt oder fest?
3. kann man nen frame-kit bestellen? find da nichts, also wohl eher nicht
4. wie lässt es sich berg auf fahren?

schon mal danke für die antworten


----------



## Nouse2112 (25. September 2012)

glaube ab okt sind die auf der HP kann dann aber erst sein das die im Frühjahr erst ausgeliefert werden!Warum holst dir keins bei den sparrbuch tagen??
was meinst du mit hässlichen weißen sachen?? die canyon aufkleber??
wegen frame kit musste mal dort anrufen!!
also ich komm zwar immer als letztes oben an aber das liegt wohl eher an der kondition :-D
tourentauglich ist es auf alle fälle!!


----------



## Ghost.1 (25. September 2012)

geld ist erst anfang nächsten jahres zu verfügung, ausserdem sind fast alle zur zeit erhältlichen in L

mit den hässlichen weißen sachen meine ich, z.b. beim 8.0 in schwarz ist oben am oberrohr alles weiß, finde wenn das weg wäre würde es viel besser ausschauen, deswegen wollt ich ja wissen ob es aufkleber sind. das canyon drauf steht stört mich nicht


----------



## Nouse2112 (25. September 2012)

also bei dem weißen ist das ja grau un da ist es lack also denk ich mal das das bei dem schwarzen auch lack ist??weis ich aber nicht da ich ja nen weißes fahre! :-D


----------



## MeMa (25. September 2012)

bei dem schwarzen ist das weiß oben wohl auch pulverbeschichtet...


----------



## sirios (25. September 2012)

Falsch! Bei Canyon ist nix pulverbeschichtet. Das weiß ist Farbe/Lack und ist ebenso mit Aceton entfernbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (25. September 2012)

Ist beim schwarzen auflackiert, lässt sich aber z.B. mit Aceton entfernen.

Gruß,
Tobi

Edit: Too late...


----------



## un1e4shed (25. September 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> bei dem schwarzen ist das weiß oben wohl auch pulverbeschichtet...




die schwarzen Rahmen sind anodisiert nicht gepulvert und der weiße Aufdruck ist, ich zitiere mal aus dem Canyon Service: 


> Dabei handelt es sich um Farbelemente, die mithilfe von Wassertransferdruck auf die Oberfläche aufgetragen werden


----------



## Ghost.1 (25. September 2012)

und wenn man die mit aceton abmacht nimmt der schwarze lack keinen schaden?


----------



## wholeStepDown (26. September 2012)

kuck ma:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=557225

edit: ich hab das ja auch vor, allerdings scheu ich vor der Aceton-Lösung noch etwas zurück - ich dachte erst mal an Folie.


----------



## JulianM. (27. September 2012)

abend, 

wurde hier bestimmt auch schon öfter besprochen, aber nochmal die frage.
mein strive ist noch relativ frisch, dennoch ist das losbrechmoment der talas für meinen geschmack etwas zu fest. was kann man dagegen tun?


----------



## Chrisinger (27. September 2012)

einfahren hilft, meine hat auch ziemlich lange gebraucht... nach einem Wochenende in Saalbach ist jetzt alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexeus (27. September 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> da mein post auf der letzten seite untergegangen ist:
> 
> hey, lese hier schon immer bissl mit weil ich für nächstes jahr ein neues enduro suche, paar fragen habe ich allerdings noch:
> 
> ...



Zu 1.
Auf der Homepage findest Du unter Eurobike 2012 zumindest schon mal die Eurobike Broschüre, da sind die meisten Modelle halt nur mit ner sehr knappen Beschreibung drin.

Zu 3. 
Framekit vom Strive gab es 2011, dieses Jahr dann nicht mehr. Wie es 2013 aussieht ???

Zu 4.
Also ich finde es lässt sich sehr gut bergauf fahren. Klar nicht so wie ein Hardtail oder Race Fully, aber für den Federweg geht das echt gut bergauf.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. September 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Die "komischen Scheiben" sind konkav und konvex ausgeformt und damit kannst du den Bremssattel genau ausrichten.......
> Die untere Dicke Scheibe kannst du, so glaube ich, weg lassen...


Das ist blanke Theorie... man kann die Sättel theoretisch auch bei leicht schiefer Aufnahme gerade ausrichten - in der Realität erschweren diese Tellerscheiben ein sauberes Einstellen aber nur unnötig, was habe ich die Elixir CR am Bike meiner Freundin verflucht.  Die Teile sind der größte Schwachsinn, den Avid je gebaut hat - nicht umsonst haben die neuen Bremsen die nicht mehr...!
Und übrigens: er KANN die Scheiben nicht weg lassen, er MUSS! Bei der Formula gehört da sowas nicht hin, deshalb steht der Sattel auf seinem Foto logischerweise auch viel zu hoch.




Nouse2112 schrieb:


> wie hast du deine Bremsen ausgerichtet nur so das die nicht mehr schleifen( so hab ich das jetzt gemacht), oder gibt es da irgend nen maß oder irgendwas??


Einfach nur "irgendwie" ausrichten, dass es nicht schleift ist weniger als die halbe Arbeit beim Bremsen einstellen...! Ganz wichtig: man stellt nicht den Sattel so, dass die Beläge gleichmäßigen Abstand zur Scheibe haben, man stellt dan Sattel mittig über die Scheibe (sieht man an den Stellen, wo die Scheibe durch den Sattel läuft, da wo keine Beläge sind). Danach muss man die Beläge im Sattel zentrieren, also so, dass sie den gleichen Abstand zur Scheibe haben und sich beim Betätigen symmentrisch auf die Scheibe zu bewegen, so dass diese beim Brremsen nicht auf eine Seite gedrückt wird. Letzteres ist maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich, wie gut der Druckpunkt der Bremse ist... umso trauriger, dass das Viele gar nicht wissen. Deshalb dachte ich mir, ich poste das mal...
Es gibt dazu übrigens ein sehr gutes Video von Hope: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akIWGqEE0PY"]Hope Technology - Caliper/Pistons Centralise - YouTube[/nomedia] ...gilt alles für andere Bremsen im Prinzip genau so. (Vorsicht: Englisches Sprachverständniss und Toleranz gegenüber "a very British accent" wäre hilfreich )




Nouse2112 schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal das es jetzt mit den kettenklemmern vorbei ist


Also die Kettenführung wird dir gegen die Kettenklemmer so ca. NULL helfen 




kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..na hoffe lieber mal, dass das mit der Kettenführung jetzt nicht vorbei ist..
> 
> An dem Bike eines Kollegen hat das Ding etwa 4 Wochen gehalten, dann war es weg..


Gestern auf Tour mit 2 Kollegen, einer mit C-Guide, dem hat es das Teil unterwegs auch abgefetzt... das Teil ist echt eher was fürs Trekkingbike  Die Befestigung ausschließlich über 




JulianM. schrieb:


> wurde hier bestimmt auch schon öfter besprochen, aber nochmal die frage.
> mein strive ist noch relativ frisch, dennoch ist das losbrechmoment der talas für meinen geschmack etwas zu fest. was kann man dagegen tun?


Die Suchfunktion (hier im Thread) sollte dazu einiges zur Tage fördern. Kurzfassung: Gescheites Schmieröl rein und gut.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. September 2012)

Das hier mal bewusst als einzelnes Posting...

*Stichwort: Kettenführungsrolle*

Ich hatte mitbekommen, dass sich hier manche Gedanken über eine anderen Kettenführung oder zumindest eine andere Rolle gemacht haben, daher hier mal mein Bericht zu diesem Thema. Ich habe Folgendes zwar an meinem FRX durchgeführt, es sollte aber wegen der gleichen Tretlagerbreite und der identischen Aufnahme am Rahmen alles 1:1 aufs Strive übertragbar sein.

Ich habe mein FRX direkt auf 2-fach umgebaut und den Canyon Chainguide verwendet, da ich dieses Mal die Plug & Play Lösung haben wollte (am alten Torque hatte ich den Umwerfer-Adapter so bearbeitet, dass ich eine Blackspire Stinger Führung an der ISCG-Aufnahme fahren konnte). Direkt auf den ersten Metern mit dem FRX ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Canyon Rolle sehr laut ist - logisch, da sie aus Plastik ist. Aber ich dachte mir, so lange sie gut führt, soll mich das erstmal nicht stören. Dann kam allerdings noch etwas dazu, was mich echt genervt hat: bei jeder kleinsten Rückwärtsbewegung der Kurbel auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, hat es die Kette aufs große Blatt hoch gezogen  Ok, das ist jetzt etwas, was man nicht unbedingt machen muss, aber nach mehreren Jahren mit Stinger an diversen Bikes ohne dieses Phänomen war mir klar, dass das besser geht. Zuerst dachte ich, es liegt daran, dass die Führung etwas weiter nach außen muss, die Rolle lief auch wirklich nicht 100%ig in der Flucht zu den Kettenblättern und hing schon ab mitte der Kassette nur noch gerade so auf dem dicken Teil der Rolle. Also: dicke U-Scheiben unter die Verschraubung. Danach passte die Flucht zwar perfekt, aber das Hochziehen der Kette war keinen Deut besser... grrrrr!!! Ich also meine Stinger-Reserve-Rolle aus der Teilekiste geholt, die an den Canyon-Arm gebaut und siehe da: die Welt ist in Ordnung  Die Kette bleibt auch beim rückwärts kurbeln da wo sie sein soll, die Führung ist mindestens identisch gut (das weiß ich aus Erfahrung), Wechsel der Stufen der Rolle beim Schalten funktioniert astrein und das rasselnde Geräusch der Kette auf der Rolle ist weg, da die Stinger Rolle aus Hartgummi ist. Ich kann also jedem mit Canyon Chainguide nur empfehlen, sich eine Stinger Rolle zu holen, die Teile gibt es i. d. R. einzeln für kleines Geld. Der einzige "Nachteil" ist übrigens das Gewicht... die Stinger Rolle ist mit 41g (inkl. Schraube) fast doppelt so schwer wie die Canyon Rolle mit 22g (inkl. Mutter), aber drauf geschissen! 

Hier noch die Vergleichs-Fotos auf denen man die Gründe für die Probleme bei der Canyon Rolle sieht...
Der Teil mit dem größeren Durchmesser ist bei der Canyon Rolle zu schmal um den Winkel ber unterschiedlichen Gängen hinten abzudecken:






Die Canyon Rolle hat insgesamt einen geringeren Durchmesser - das ist der Grund für das Problem beim rückwärts kurbeln:






Hier sieht man den Schräglauf mit der Stinger Rolle beim zweitkleinsten Ritzel hinten (das Vergleichsbild mit der Canyon Rolle habe ich leider vergessen, aber bei der hing die Kette da gerade noch so halbwegs auf der Kante und ist teilweise sogar schon runter gerutscht) :






Und so sieht das Ganze in der Draufsicht aus... naja, 2-fach Kurbel mit Bash und Stinger eben


----------



## Nouse2112 (28. September 2012)

Also das Problem mit den beim zurück Tretten hatte ich auch seit dem die Rolle ab ist und ich die andere Führung dran hab ist das auch nicht mehr! 
Bis jetzt hängt sie auch noch dran.... lieg vllt daran das ich die woche nachtschicht habe und nicht so aus den puschen komme! aber das ja erstmal relativ....
Das mit den Bremsen werd ich dann wohl nochmal überprüfen müssen (Leider ist an der arbeit Youtube gespert) 
Aber da werd ich das wohl glei mal moin checken! Aber danke schonmal im Voraus! 

Blad kann ich ja mein Snowboard wieder rausholen da hab ich auf jeden keine Kettenklemmer :-D


----------



## rebirth (29. September 2012)

habe auch die stinger rolle am start, führt besser als die originale. hab trotzdem klemmer wenn ich nicht aufpasse.
liegt aber sicher auch an meiner bastelei


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Also das Problem mit den beim zurück Tretten hatte ich auch seit dem die Rolle ab ist und ich die andere Führung dran hab ist das auch nicht mehr!


Ja logisch, mit der C-Guide kann das Problem ja gar nicht auftreten  Das liegt nur daran, dass beim rückwärts treten die Kette durch den Schräglauf von der Kante des dicken Teils runter fällt und durch das dann noch schrägere Laufen auf das große Blatt gezogen wird. Mit der Stinger Rolle wird das minimiert, weil der dicke Teil breiter ist und durch den größeren Durchmesser auch kaum Platz für die Kette ist, hoch zu wandern.




rebirth schrieb:


> habe auch die stinger rolle am start, führt besser als die originale. hab trotzdem klemmer wenn ich nicht aufpasse.
> liegt aber sicher auch an meiner bastelei


An den Klemmern kann ja (wie schon mal geschrieben) die Rolle kaum was ändern...! Wie nah hast du denn die Rolle am Bash/Kettenblatt? Je näher, desto besser!


----------



## rebirth (29. September 2012)

hab die rolle bewusst(!) weiter weg vom bash gestellt. ganz nah dran gings garnet, da hat sich dann die kette komplett verzwickt, SO hab ich noch ne chance das sie wieder "runterfällt" von den steighilfen. Aber meine kombo darfst eigentlich nicht werten, durch die "falsch" kurbel stimmt eh komplett garnix  
momentan gehts aber ganz gut..


----------



## Nouse2112 (29. September 2012)

naja wenn das jetzt mit meiner führung so läuft lass ich die solang dran bis sie abfällt und dann werd ich mir auch die stinger rolle mal zum testen holen die kostet ja nur 20 tacken das ja überschaubar! 
würde ich jetzt sagen oder??


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> hab die rolle bewusst(!) weiter weg vom bash gestellt. ganz nah dran gings garnet, da hat sich dann die kette komplett verzwickt, SO hab ich noch ne chance das sie wieder "runterfällt" von den steighilfen. Aber meine kombo darfst eigentlich nicht werten, durch die "falsch" kurbel stimmt eh komplett garnix
> momentan gehts aber ganz gut..


Hmm, komisch. Bei mirist es bisher immer mit der Rolle so nah dran wie möglich am besten gelaufen...
WAS ist bei dir eigentlich das Problem...? Immernoch Chainsuck?  Und welche "falsche" Kurbel...?




Nouse2112 schrieb:


> ...dann werd ich mir auch die stinger rolle mal zum testen holen die kostet ja nur 20 tacken das ja überschaubar!
> würde ich jetzt sagen oder??


Die Rolle einzeln sollte weniger als 20 kosten!


----------



## JulianM. (29. September 2012)

derlaz schrieb:


> Das mach ich dann, wenn sich rausstellt, dass "emergency black" in Wirklichkeit nach "Fanta" aussieht
> Bis dahin warte ich ab, was Canyon oder andere ES 8 Fahrer berichten.



ist immernoch Fanta :/ 
denke mit ein paar orangenen Kleinigkeiten, schrauben, lenkerenden, griffe, ventildeckel schaut das gar nicht mehr so verkehrt aus... dauert nur noch bis ich mir die zulege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (30. September 2012)

ich hab mir jetzt auch das Fox tuningkit bestellt. Mich würde jetzt interessieren welche Spacer ihr fahrt....
Fahr meinen Dämpfer zur Zeit mit 230 psi bei 80kg gesamt Gewicht, ist mir aber eindeutig zu straff. Mit weniger schlägt er aber immer wieder durch bei Sprüngen


----------



## DanielSuetel (30. September 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt auch das Fox tuningkit bestellt. Mich würde jetzt interessieren welche Spacer ihr fahrt....
> Fahr meinen Dämpfer zur Zeit mit 230 psi bei 80kg gesamt Gewicht, ist mir aber eindeutig zu straff. Mit weniger schlägt er aber immer wieder durch bei Sprüngen



+1, ich habe das Kit schon hier aber noch nicht eingebaut, fahre momentan 200psi bei 80kg, Propedal1. 

Ich finde den Hinterbau straff, nicht unsensibel aber der Federweg wird meiner Meinung nach nicht schnell genug freigegeben.

Große Schläge ( Sprünge ) sorgen aber eigentlich immer dafür das der RP23 voll durchrauscht.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Nouse2112 (30. September 2012)

für was ist das kit gut??wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## DanielSuetel (30. September 2012)

Hi, es verkleinert das Luftkammervolumen des Dämpfers, somit sollte theoretisch eine progressivere Luftfederkennlinie möglich sein.

Erhoffen kann man sich davon mehr Durchschlagschutz und höhere Endprogression bei mehr Sag, also niedrigerer Dämpferdruck.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Chrisinger (30. September 2012)

um die luftkammer zu verkleinern und die endprogression zu erhöhen


----------



## Nouse2112 (30. September 2012)

na ich fahr meinen dämpfer auf 300psi aber der schlägt ständig surch was vllt an meinen 95kg liegen könnte!
wäre da son teil auch sinnvoll??und was kostet das??


----------



## Chrisinger (30. September 2012)

http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING.../Kit--Float-Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning-Kit.html


----------



## Nikedge (1. Oktober 2012)

hey leute, kurze frage, wollte mir das strive esx 9.0 sl bestellen jetzt ist aber die frage welche größe? bin ca 179-181, dieses programm von canyon zeigt mir größe M an, habe hier aber schon öfter gelesen, das man führ ein besseres fahrverhalten sich das bike in L holen soll. bitte um hilfe.

lg


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Oktober 2012)

mir hat es auch das S angezeigt, habe aber M genommen.
das Bike ist sehr kompakt. Was für eine SL hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (1. Oktober 2012)

bis jetzt noch keins, wollte es mir ja bestellen, da ich aber schon häufig gelesen und gehört habe das man es eine nr. größer bestellen soll, wollte ich hier nochmal ein paar information abstauben. das problem is halt auch das ich nicht mal eben dort hinfahren kann und eine probefahrt machen kann.


----------



## LukasL (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke er meinte mit SL eher deine Schrittlänge!


----------



## simdiem (1. Oktober 2012)

Nikedge schrieb:


> bis jetzt noch keins, wollte es mir ja bestellen, da ich aber schon häufig gelesen und gehört habe das man es eine nr. größer bestellen soll, wollte ich hier nochmal ein paar information abstauben. das problem is halt auch das ich nicht mal eben dort hinfahren kann und eine probefahrt machen kann.



Vielleicht ist hier was für dich dabei: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=340091&page=12&highlight=Probefahrforum


----------



## Nikedge (1. Oktober 2012)

habe eine schrittlänge von 78


----------



## potzblitzer (1. Oktober 2012)

"Eine Nummer größer bestellen" ist schwierig. Es gab hier schon Leute die sich bei identischen Maßen unterschiedliche Größen gekauft haben und beide zufrieden waren. Dem einen liegt das kompaktere Bike, der andere mag's lieber gestreckter. Grundsätzlich kann man aber sagen, dass das PPS von Canyon schon recht genau ist. Es hilft nur Probefahren. Wenn du nicht nach Koblenz kannst und auch sonst nichts weißt, dann bestell dir das empfohlene Bike und Fahr es zu Hause Probe. Du kannst es bis zu 30 Tage lang zurückschicken. Freilich nur im neuzustand, also nur trockene Straße fahren.


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab eine Sl von 81 und komm mit einem M gut zurecht. Bin aber auch nur 173 groß. Beim S Rahmen hatte ich Probleme mit den Knieen am Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (1. Oktober 2012)

guten Abend, 

hatte mir für die tage jetzt mal vorgenommen weg von den singletrails und den touren zu gehen und mein strive mal im bikepark auszufahren... hab zwar noch keinerlei bikepark Erfahrung aber wird schon was werden hoffe ich. 
ich würd jetzt, wenn auch erstmal für die kleinen Drops, einfach in den Dämpfer mal mehr Luft reinpumpen, hab mit Ausrüstung ca 70kg beinand und hab im moment so um die 10 bar drinnen... bei ordentlichen trails rauscht der aber auch schonmal bis kurz vor knapp durch... hat jemand Erfahrung damit?

achja und ich denk m dürfte für dich eher passen als l


----------



## rebirth (1. Oktober 2012)

mit so kurzen beinen ein L?


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Oktober 2012)

10 Bar ist krass wenig, ich war in Saalbach mit guten 15 Bar unterwegs bei rund 80kg


----------



## JulianM. (1. Oktober 2012)

wenn ich ihn sagen wir mal mit 12 bar aufpumpe und dann 2 Minuten später nochmal nachschauen will wie viel drinnen ist... sind auf einmal nur noch 10 bar drin, ich weiß nicht ob das daran liegt, dass dus auf und zuschrauben des Ventils Luft entweicht?!


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Oktober 2012)

Sollte eigentlich nicht sein. Bisschen Verlust ist klar, bei mir sind es immer um die 5 psi (0,3 bar)......
Hast du schonmal eine andere Pumpe probiert


----------



## sirios (1. Oktober 2012)

JulianM. schrieb:


> wenn ich ihn sagen wir mal mit 12 bar aufpumpe und dann 2 Minuten später nochmal nachschauen will wie viel drinnen ist... sind auf einmal nur noch 10 bar drin, ich weiß nicht ob das daran liegt, dass dus auf und zuschrauben des Ventils Luft entweicht?!



der Druck den Du verlierst kommt durch das WIEDERAUFSCHRAUBEN der Pumpe. Beim Abdrehen ist auch der Druck drin der angezeigt wird.


----------



## kraft_werk (1. Oktober 2012)

JulianM. schrieb:


> ...hat jemand Erfahrung damit?



Waren am WE in Lac Blanc. Mit Ausrüstung dürfte ich auch etwa 70Kg auf die Waage bringen, eher 72Kg.
Den Dämpfer - allerdings mit dem grossen Volumespacer - bei 200psi zu 95% ausgenutzt. Kein Durchschlag! ..die grossen Drops habe ich aber ausgelassen..


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Oktober 2012)

@kraft_werk hast du den großen spacer immer drin oder war das nur für den Park?


----------



## kraft_werk (1. Oktober 2012)

Den hatte ich nur für den Park drin, sonst immer den mittleren bei etwa 210-215psi. 

Allerdings sagt mein Popometer, dass der unterschied nicht so gross ist, und ich die Einstellung "gross bei 200psi" erstmal beibehalte


----------



## JulianM. (1. Oktober 2012)

hm okay, und den großen spacer baue ich quasi ein damit ich das Volumen an Luft verkleinere, somit von Anfang an ein größerer druck herrscht, ich das ding mit weniger Luft befüllen kann, ohne dass es mir völlig durchrauscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (2. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrhbdvTfGbk"]Fabian Hartmann - YouTube[/nomedia]

hier mal mit meinem Strive unterwegs..


----------



## simdiem (2. Oktober 2012)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Fabian Hartmann - YouTube
> 
> hier mal mit meinem Strive unterwegs..



Sehr geil gemacht und auch elegant gefahren  

War bestimmt eine mords Arbeit


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Oktober 2012)

großer Spacer ist drin und 200psi auch. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt....


----------



## Blue729 (3. Oktober 2012)

Lässt man von einem 2011er Strive Frame besser die Finger wenn gebraucht ohne Garantie?

Der Rahmen soll ja ein Problem nach dem anderen haben wenn ich das hier lese mit der Box


----------



## sirios (3. Oktober 2012)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Lässt man von einem 2011er Strive Frame besser die Finger wenn gebraucht ohne Garantie?
> 
> Der Rahmen soll ja ein Problem nach dem anderen haben wenn ich das hier lese mit der Box



Probleme hat man nur wenn man nicht mit nem Schraubenschlüssel umgehen kann und sich um nix kümmert


----------



## Blue729 (3. Oktober 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Probleme hat man nur wenn man nicht mit nem Schraubenschlüssel umgehen kann und sich um nix kümmert



dh indirekt, dass mein Torque ein erheblich sorgenfreieres Bike war 
ich musste da NIE etwas dran rumschrauben
außer Dämpferbuchsenwechsel


----------



## Nouse2112 (3. Oktober 2012)

Was nehmt ihr für Öl für die dämpfer nach dem waschen??also da soll man ja die Buchse wieder leicht ölen?!? 
Also WD40 sowieso nicht und Brunox gibt fox ja auch nich frei?!?


----------



## Tier (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab vom Motorrad noch Gabelöl rumstehen das ich immer benutze.
Kannst aber auch 08/15 Motoröl nehmen...

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## 4Stroke (3. Oktober 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Was nehmt ihr für Öl für die dämpfer nach dem waschen??also da soll man ja die Buchse wieder leicht ölen?!?
> Also WD40 sowieso nicht und Brunox gibt fox ja auch nich frei?!?



Welche Buchse willst du ölen, welchen Sinn soll das haben?
Damit dort Staub hängen bleibt und die Wirkung von Schmirgelpapier annimmt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (3. Oktober 2012)

Also ich öle oder fette nix wo Dreck dran kleben bleiben kann


----------



## Nouse2112 (3. Oktober 2012)

Naja mir wurde gesagt damit der Abstreifring Öl bekommt damit da der Schmutz daran haften bleibt!? 
Hab das bis jetzt auch noch nie gemacht nur bevor ich es in den Winterschlaf bring wollt ich alles ordentlich reinigen und joah ölen bzw Fetten damit ich dann bberuhigt in die neue Saison starten kann! ;-)


----------



## Streifenhase (3. Oktober 2012)

Hi

Suche für nächstes Jahr noch ein Fully hab da die neuen Modell von Canyon im Auge... eher ein AL+ meine Frage das es hier ja um das Strive geht... kann man das 2012er Moddel Strive ES 8.0 schon mit einem AM vergleichen??? Optische gefallen diese mir beeser bin mir nur unsicher ob diese für meinen Bereicht geeigent währen..

Fahre meist Waldwege also schon mit Ordentlich Wurzeln etc.., Schotter, auch mal Asphalt wenns sein muß... auch längere Touren... was meint ihr würde da ein Strive auch in Frage kommen oder auf jedenfall AM bzw. AL+

Danke


----------



## 4Stroke (3. Oktober 2012)

Streifenhase schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Suche für nächstes Jahr noch ein Fully hab da die neuen Modell von Canyon im Auge... eher ein AL+ meine Frage das es hier ja um das Strive geht... kann man das 2012er Moddel Strive ES 8.0 schon mit einem AM vergleichen??? Optische gefallen diese mir beeser bin mir nur unsicher ob diese für meinen Bereicht geeigent währen..
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal das Commencal Meta AM an.


----------



## Streifenhase (3. Oktober 2012)

Hab mal geschaut ist jetzt nicht so ganz meins... aber danke


----------



## Nouse2112 (3. Oktober 2012)

also ich hab auch nen AM gesucht aber da mir das Nerve nicht gefallen hatte hab ich mir einfach das strive bestellt....
Joah und ich muss sagen bin top zufrieden damit! ;-) Und touren kann man damit auch recht gut fahren und wie gesagt es sieht besser aus als das nerve! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blue729 (3. Oktober 2012)

Streifenhase schrieb:


> Hab mal geschaut ist jetzt nicht so ganz meins... aber danke



wieso auch
hat ja nur einen besseren Hinterbau und ist hochwertiger verarbeitet


----------



## Streifenhase (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja damit hast du sicher recht aber der perönliche eindruck muß ja auch stimmen...


----------



## Nouse2112 (3. Oktober 2012)

also hoch kommste mit dem strive überall und runter macht 100% mehr spass als mit dem Nerve! ;-)


----------



## LANDOs (3. Oktober 2012)

Wir sind am Sonntag mit nem Nerve AM und Strive ca. 55 km gefahren. Also das ist schon ein riesen Unterschied vom Strive zum Nerve. Es hängt natürlich immer von dem jeweiligen Trainingszustand des Fahrers ab. Man kann mit dem Nerve und Strive auch ne Etappe bei der Tour de France fahren, aber so ab 50 km ist es irgend für den Normalfahrer nicht mehr "lustig" mit dem Fat Albert und der aufrechten Sitzposition. Da sind die Vorteile des Nerve AM, wo man schon etwas gestreckter fährt und bei Wind weniger Angriffsfläche bietet. 

Du schriebst: *"Fahre meist Waldwege also schon mit Ordentlich Wurzeln etc.., Schotter,  auch mal Asphalt wenns sein muß... auch längere Touren... 

*Für diese Anwendung ist das Strive wirkklich etwas zuviel des Guten und ein Canyon Nerve XC, Nerve AM oder die neuen Modelle Canyon Nerve AL, AL+ sind da völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Blue729 (3. Oktober 2012)

Hat das Strive eigentlich immer noch einen so flachen Sitzrohrwinkel wie das alte Torque?


----------



## LANDOs (3. Oktober 2012)

Das alte Torque kenne ich nicht, aber abgesehen vom Lenkwinkel und Gabeleinbaulänge finde ich die Unterschiede der Geometrie-Daten vom Strive Größe L zum Canyon Nerve AM  Größe M....


----------



## konahoss90 (3. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Sehr geil gemacht und auch elegant gefahren
> 
> War bestimmt eine mords Arbeit



Waren so circa zwei mal 4 Stunden filmen und dann zwei stunden schneiden, das habe ich dann aber nicht gemacht, sondern n Kumpel


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (4. Oktober 2012)

So, hab jetzt nachdem ich mehrere Jahre ein Nerve gefahren bin die Tage ein Strive und ein FRX Torque für den Bikepark bestellt. 

Mal sehen, welche Kritik ich hier loswerde.... ;-)


----------



## LANDOs (4. Oktober 2012)

Bikepark-Strive oder Torque... kauf was Du möchtest, die Geschmäcker und Meinungen sind halt verschieden. Torque und Strive haben jeweils Ihre Vor- und Nachteile... sonst würden diese Modelle ja nicht existieren...


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (4. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Bikepark-Strive oder Torque... kauf was Du möchtest, die Geschmäcker und Meinungen sind halt verschieden. Torque und Strive haben jeweils Ihre Vor- und Nachteile... sonst würden diese Modelle ja nicht existieren...




Das Strive habe ich mir für die Endurorennen und die Touren bestellt und das FRX Torque für die Garagendächer und Bikeparks....

Ich bin mir sicher, dass dies der beste Kompromiss ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (4. Oktober 2012)

Habe mir gerade ein Canyon Strive gekauft.







Daher Frage an die Strive Fahrer:

Gibt es "Schwachstellen" an der Box? Ich habe verschiedenes darüber hier im Forum gelesen. Gebrochene Schrauben und ähnliches.

Sollte ich direkt etwas tauschen oder mit Schraubensicherung sichern?

Wäre dankbar für eine kurze Antwort, da ich nicht den ganzen Thread lesen möchte.

Modelljahr 2011.


----------



## sirios (4. Oktober 2012)

Halt ein Auge auf den Bolzen der unteren Dämpferaufnahme und die Schrauben die diesen klemmen. Wenn man das ab und zu mal checkt ob die korrekt sitzen und der Bolzen nicht wandert, dann hat man keine Probleme, auch bei hartem Einsatz!

Hab auch ein 2011er Strive und prüfe regelmäßig die Schrauben auf korrekten Sitz und Drehmoment. Bei mir gab es noch keine Probleme.


----------



## 4Stroke (4. Oktober 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Halt ein Auge auf den Bolzen der unteren Dämpferaufnahme und die Schrauben die diesen klemmen. Wenn man das ab und zu mal checkt ob die korrekt sitzen und der Bolzen nicht wandert, dann hat man keine Probleme, auch bei hartem Einsatz!
> 
> Hab auch ein 2011er Strive und prüfe regelmäßig die Schrauben auf korrekten Sitz und Drehmoment. Bei mir gab es noch keine Probleme.



Vielen Dank.
Wie wurde das bei den 2012er Modellen behoben?

Musstest du die Schrauben den nachziehen? Schraubensicherung sollte doch Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## sirios (4. Oktober 2012)

beim 2012er Model ist das etwas fester geklemmt wie ich meine. Bisher konnte ich noch nicht feststellen, dass ich etwas wirklich gelockert hatte. Schraubensicherung mag ich an der Stelle nicht, da des öfteren mal den Dämpfer modifziere und anpasse (Luftkammer verkleinern und etwas rumexperimentieren). War aber bisher auch noch nicht notwendig auf dieses Mittel zurückzugreifen.


----------



## 4Stroke (4. Oktober 2012)

Das 2011er Strive hat einen anderen Sattelrohrdurchmesser wie das Torque. Das kann nicht wahr sein, dachte das wäre gleich. 

Welches Maß ist das, 30.9?


----------



## Tier (4. Oktober 2012)

Sattelrohrdurchmesser: 34,9mm
Sattelstützendurchmesser: 30,9mm


----------



## 4Stroke (4. Oktober 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Sattelrohrdurchmesser: 34,9mm
> Sattelstützendurchmesser: 30,9mm



Stütze, meinte ich, danke


----------



## 4Stroke (4. Oktober 2012)

Was brauche ich denn hinten für die Bremse noch für einen Adapter?
Ich fahre eine Juicy 7 mit 185mm Scheibe.


----------



## 4Stroke (4. Oktober 2012)

Wieviel Spacer habt ihr beim Tretlager auf der Antriebsseite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (4. Oktober 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wieviel Spacer habt ihr beim Tretlager auf der Antriebsseite



könnt ihr bitte mal nachsehen, will es jetzt zusammenbaun


----------



## gotboost (4. Oktober 2012)

Einen bei shimano.


----------



## rebirth (4. Oktober 2012)

huhu ^^ 
Jemand interesse seinen Torque Rahmen gegen meinen (Weißen) Strive zu tauschen?


----------



## sirios (4. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> huhu ^^
> Jemand interesse seinen Torque Rahmen gegen meinen (Weißen) Strive zu tauschen?



Der war gut


----------



## rebirth (4. Oktober 2012)

weil?


----------



## sirios (4. Oktober 2012)

Weil, wie ich glaube, niemand auf die Idee kommt ein Torque mit einem Strive zu tauschen ohne dass da irgendwo ne Knarre im Spiel ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (4. Oktober 2012)

versteh ich nicht.


----------



## sirios (4. Oktober 2012)

Dann fahr mal ein Torque und vergleiche mal den Hinterbau dann wird Dir recht schnell klar warum


----------



## 4Stroke (4. Oktober 2012)

Was brauche ich beim Strive hinten für einen Bremsadapter?
fahre eine 185mm Avid Scheibe


----------



## sirios (4. Oktober 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Was brauche ich beim Strive hinten für einen Bremsadapter?
> fahre eine 185mm Avid Scheibe



Hinten? Keinen, das müsste da ohne passen.


----------



## 4Stroke (4. Oktober 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Hinten? Keinen, das müsste da ohne passen.



Mich wundert aber das ich die Schraube nicht ganz reinbekomme
Müssen da dann noch Unterlegscheiben hin?


----------



## sirios (4. Oktober 2012)

auf der PM Aufnahme sind noch zwei schwarze Unterlegscheiben (2mm) drauf. Wenn die bei Dir fehlen, dann könnte das erklären warum das nicht passt.


----------



## 4Stroke (4. Oktober 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> auf der PM Aufnahme sind noch zwei schwarze Unterlegscheiben (2mm) drauf. Wenn die bei Dir fehlen, dann könnte das erklären warum das nicht passt.



alles klar, eine hab ich noch gefunden 

danke dir!


----------



## DiHo (5. Oktober 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade ein Canyon Strive gekauft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo
Probleme gabs eigentlich nur mit der ersten 270° Box, mit der zweiten Version der Box waren diese Probleme behoben.
(Ich Glaube bei der Neuen steht bei der unteren Dämpferachse 5nm, und es sind dort an der Box Stahleinsätze verbaut.)
Ich habe mir an allen Schrauben, bei den Lagern, mit rotem Nagellack eine Markierung gemacht.
Hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme


----------



## 4Stroke (5. Oktober 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Hallo
> Probleme gabs eigentlich nur mit der ersten 270° Box, mit der zweiten Version der Box waren diese Probleme behoben.
> (Ich Glaube bei der Neuen steht bei der unteren Dämpferachse 5nm, und es sind dort an der Box Stahleinsätze verbaut.)
> Ich habe mir an allen Schrauben, bei den Lagern, mit rotem Nagellack eine Markierung gemacht.
> Hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme







Bei meiner stehen die Drehmomente überall.


----------



## Tier (5. Oktober 2012)

Er hat ne Markierung angebracht um zu sehen ob sich die Schrauben verdreht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (5. Oktober 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Bei meiner stehen die Drehmomente überall.



Junge, du fährst mächtig viel Sag


----------



## 4Stroke (5. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Junge, du fährst mächtig viel Sag



Es kann noch gar nicht fahren. 
Das was du siehst ist ein Rahmen ohne alles .
Der Custom Aufbau beginnt.


----------



## Nouse2112 (5. Oktober 2012)

naja jetzt ist ja winter ;-) haste ja nen paar tage zeit! :-D


----------



## 4Stroke (5. Oktober 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> naja jetzt ist ja winter ;-) haste ja nen paar tage zeit! :-D



Solange kein Schnee liegt, wird gefahren


----------



## Ralf.K (5. Oktober 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


>



Steht da bei dir an der Querstrebe 2 Nm, dass kann man auf dem Bild schlecht erkennen.

Ich hab nen 2012 Strive und an der Stelle 7Nm.


----------



## un1e4shed (5. Oktober 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Es kann noch gar nicht fahren.
> Das was du siehst ist ein Rahmen ohne alles .
> Der Custom Aufbau beginnt.



den haste aber nicht direkt von canyon oder?


----------



## 4Stroke (5. Oktober 2012)

Ralf.K schrieb:


> Steht da bei dir an der Querstrebe 2 Nm, dass kann man auf dem Bild schlecht erkennen.
> 
> Ich hab nen 2012 Strive und an der Stelle 7Nm.



Da steht 2Nm
Also sollte ich auf 7Nm erhöhen?

Am Dämpferauge stehen 7Nm.


----------



## 4Stroke (5. Oktober 2012)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> den haste aber nicht direkt von canyon oder?



Tja wer weiß...

Brandneu ist er trotzdem .


----------



## Ralf.K (5. Oktober 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Da steht 2Nm
> Also sollte ich auf 7Nm erhöhen?
> 
> Am Dämpferauge stehen 7Nm.



Hm, am Dämpferauge stehen bei mir 12 - 14 Nm.

Stimmt auch mit diesen diesen Angaben überein, falls diese noch aktuell sind 

http://media.canyon.com/download/manuals/strive_es_11.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (5. Oktober 2012)

Ralf.K schrieb:


> Hm, am Dämpferauge stehen bei mir 12 - 14 Nm.
> 
> Stimmt auch mit diesen diesen Angaben überein, falls diese noch aktuell sind
> 
> http://media.canyon.com/download/manuals/strive_es_11.pdf



Muss ich mich mal informieren, ob man bei dem 2011er Modell auch die Drehmomente ändern sollte .


----------



## 4Stroke (5. Oktober 2012)

Auf meinem Dämpfer steht Tune "M", habt ihr das auch serienmäßig so?


----------



## Tier (5. Oktober 2012)

Tune M


----------



## DiHo (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo
So wie ich das sehe ist das schon die neue Version der Box
(Mittelsteg nah beim Dämpfer und SAG-Monitor innen)


----------



## 4Stroke (5. Oktober 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Hallo
> So wie ich das sehe ist das schon die neue Version der Box
> (Mittelsteg nah beim Dämpfer und SAG-Monitor innen)



okay, das wär natürlich gut 


hab jetzt nur eine 170mm Gabel hier, bin am überlegen ob ich die besser noch auf 160mm umbauen sollte.
Das Torque läuft damit besser, aber das Strive!?


----------



## sirios (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahr selber ne 170er Lyrik. Kannst Du ohne Bedenken machen. Ich find es sogar noch nen Tick besser mit 170 vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (6. Oktober 2012)

Nächste Frage:

Werden im Strive auch die Zughüllen im Rahmen verlegt? 
Ich vermute nein, bekomme sie nämlich nicht durch, entseidenn meine haben einen zu dicken Durchmesser.


----------



## simdiem (6. Oktober 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Es kann noch gar nicht fahren.
> Das was du siehst ist ein Rahmen ohne alles .
> Der Custom Aufbau beginnt.



Oh, Okay. Dann wünsche ich dir auf jeden Fall eine Menge Spass dabei


----------



## DiHo (6. Oktober 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Nächste Frage:
> 
> Werden im Strive auch die Zughüllen im Rahmen verlegt?
> Ich vermute nein, bekomme sie nämlich nicht durch, entseidenn meine haben einen zu dicken Durchmesser.



Hallo
Die Züge verlaufen ohne Hülle im Rahmen (über kreuz).
Ich Glaube der untere Einsatz aus Kunststoff lässt sich raus nehmen dann wirds leichter.
Es gibt aber auch Plastikhüllen zum Einfädeln der Züge, von Canyon, die funktionieren aber ur wenn schon alte Züge im Rahmen sind und man diese 
erneuern will.


----------



## Nouse2112 (6. Oktober 2012)

kleiner tip ufn Kopfstellen und mit nen Magneten nachhelfen dann geht das oder halt ne menge gedult mitbringen!!hab ohne magnet und plastehüllen glaube 2h gebraucht bis die sch**ße drin war! ;-)


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Oktober 2012)

So schwer kann das doch nicht sein, ich schieb sie oben rein und unten ist eine große Öffnung. Der Plastikstopfen ist ja draußen. Bin gespannt


----------



## Nouse2112 (6. Oktober 2012)

ja das dachte ich auch als ich von Shimano tigger auf Sram umgebaut habe! ich bin fast verzweifelt ;-) hab dann Kurbel und Lager rausgebaut selbst da hats nich geklappt!
kannst ja nen video drehn :-D und es dann reinmachen!! ;-)


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Oktober 2012)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> ja das dachte ich auch als ich von Shimano tigger auf Sram umgebaut habe! ich bin fast verzweifelt ;-) hab dann Kurbel und Lager rausgebaut selbst da hats nich geklappt!
> kannst ja nen video drehn :-D und es dann reinmachen!! ;-)



mir fällt grad ein, ich muss ja irgendwie gucken, dass sich die Züge im Rahmen nicht überkreuzen

ich mach es mit der Staubsauger-Faden Methode, sollte dann kein Problem sein


----------



## Nouse2112 (6. Oktober 2012)

joah das ist auch ne gute idee ;-)


----------



## DiHo (6. Oktober 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> mir fällt grad ein, ich muss ja irgendwie gucken, dass sich die Züge im Rahmen nicht überkreuzen
> 
> ich mach es mit der Staubsauger-Faden Methode, sollte dann kein Problem sein



Doch die Züge überkreuzen sich
oben rechts rein unten links raus und umgekehrt


----------



## DiHo (6. Oktober 2012)

Schaltzüge guckst du hier:
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=20&supportcenter_articles_id=218&page=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (6. Oktober 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Schaltzüge guckst du hier:
> http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=20&supportcenter_articles_id=218&page=2



danke


----------



## longsome (7. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen,
zur Zeit scheinen alle Strive's ausverkauft zu sein, habt ihr eine Ahnung wann es wieder welche geben wird? Hoffentlich doch nicht erst in der nächstes Saison.

Grüße


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Oktober 2012)

longsome schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> zur Zeit scheinen alle Strive's ausverkauft zu sein, habt ihr eine Ahnung wann es wieder welche geben wird? Hoffentlich doch nicht erst in der nächstes Saison.
> 
> Grüße



Die 2013er Modelle lassen nicht mehr lange auf sich warten.


----------



## longsome (7. Oktober 2012)

Gehts um Tage oder Wochen ?


----------



## Nouse2112 (7. Oktober 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=602037

da steht das! ;-) noch nen paar wochen ;-)


----------



## DiHo (7. Oktober 2012)

Ende Oktober kommen die Neuen auf die Homepage
Aber lieferbar sind die dann erst nächstes Jahr
Das heist gleich zuschlagen um lange Lieferzeiten zu vermeiden.....


----------



## DiHo (7. Oktober 2012)

Ab und zu mal ins outlet schauen da gibts immer wieder welche
Oder ein 9.0 holen da sind noch welche zu kaufen


----------



## Chrisinger (7. Oktober 2012)

Kann sich jemand vorstellen, wie die bei den 2013 Modellen die Reverb Stealth verlegt haben? Wahrscheinlich eine zusätzliche Öffnung neben den Schaltungsöffnungen im Unterrohr?

Edit: Fährt hier jemand eine 200er Scheibe hinten? Ich überleg auf die X0-Trail zu wechseln und gleich noch eine 200er Scheibe hinten zu montieren


----------



## FlyingLizard (7. Oktober 2012)

hab hinten ne 203er IceTech Scheibe drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (7. Oktober 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Edit: Fährt hier jemand eine 200er Scheibe hinten? Ich überleg auf die X0-Trail zu wechseln und gleich noch eine 200er Scheibe hinten zu montieren



Sinn der großen Scheibe hinten?


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Oktober 2012)

Gibt keinen Sinn, war nur eine Überlegung.....
Mehr Bremspower sollte es geben und standfester (Überhitzung) wird sie auch sein


----------



## 4Stroke (8. Oktober 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Gibt keinen Sinn, war nur eine Überlegung.....
> Mehr Bremspower sollte es geben und standfester (Überhitzung) wird sie auch sein



- hinten brauchst du weniger Bremskaft als vorne
- ist es schwerer (wenn auch nur minimal)
- selbst im Downhill reichen 185mm
Es kommt natürlich auch auf die Bremse an. Wenn du hinten zu wenig Bremskaft hast, liegt es nicht an der 180er Scheibe.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Oktober 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Kann sich jemand vorstellen, wie die bei den 2013 Modellen die Reverb Stealth verlegt haben? Wahrscheinlich eine zusätzliche Öffnung neben den Schaltungsöffnungen im Unterrohr?



Vielleicht so wie bei dem aktuellen Torque FRX?
Da is ja im Oberrohr diese Plastikkappe kurz vorm Steuerrohr.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (9. Oktober 2012)

Was bedeutet eigentlich das "ESX" und das "FRX"?


----------



## swoosh999 (9. Oktober 2012)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet eigentlich das "ESX" und das "FRX"?



werf mal in den raum:

enduro sport xtreme
freeride sport xtreme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puna (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Strive Gemeinde.

Da Canyon noch ein paar Strive im Sale hat und ich mir gerne eins zulegen möchte, hab ich mal ne Frage zur Rahmengröße.

Das PPS Program von der Site sagt mir S bei einer SL von 79cm und Körpergröße 1,73.

Hat jemand mit etwa gleichen Maßen erfahrungen mit dem S - Rahmen ob das passt?

Ich danke schonmal im vorraus =)

Gruß ein hoffentlich bald mit Striver.


----------



## Tier (9. Oktober 2012)

"X" wird gern als Abkürzung für "Cross" hergenommen. Motocross z.B. = "MX"

Was sich Canyon bei ihren Abkürzungen dachte...who knows. 
 @Puna:

Guck dir im PPS mal an ab welcher Schrittlänge dir ein "M" empfohlen wird.
Wenn du nah dran liegst, würde ICH auf jeden Fall den Rahmen in M nehmen.
Mir wurde vom PPS ein "M" empfohlen, habe aber einen "L" genommen und selbst der ist keineswegs zu groß, so das ich selbst da noch mit gut Sattelauszug und relativ gestaucht fahre.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Chrisinger (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch 1,73 und hab eine SL von 81. Fahre das Strive in M und bin zufrieden damit. Das S war zu klein


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Oktober 2012)

Puna schrieb:


> Das PPS Program von der Site sagt mir S bei einer SL von 79cm und Körpergröße 1,73.
> 
> Hat jemand mit etwa gleichen Maßen erfahrungen mit dem S - Rahmen ob das passt?
> 
> ...



Ich bin 1,67m klein, habe eine SL von 80 cm und wollte zuerst auch Größe "S", da all meine anderen Räder mit dieser Rahmengröße super passen. Beim STRIVE bin ich zum Glück ein paar Runden gefahren. Ich kam mit "S" gar nicht klar und habe mich dann für "M" entschieden. Ich bereue es auf gar keinen Fall obwohl ich es immer noch nicht so richtig verstehen kann.

Es lässt sich super damit durch die Anlieger fegen und in der Luft ist es auch mehr als i.O.


----------



## DanielSuetel (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo . ich bin 168cm mit SL 79cm und fahre ein M .
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Puna (9. Oktober 2012)

Danke Euch schonmal für die Angaben 

Werd mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen und sollte ich es bestellen kann man es ja zum Glück noch zurück schicken wenns garnicht gehen sollte.

Also danke nochmals


----------



## potzblitzer (9. Oktober 2012)

Hi, bin 168 und SL 77 und mir passt das S sehr gut! Mir fehlt aber der Vergleich zum M, wer weiß? Anfangs hatte ich mit der Kompaktheit des Bikes schon umstellungsschwierigkeiten, komme vom XC, aber mittlerweile gefällt mir die Agilität des wendigen Bikes sehr gut. Wenn ich längere Touren >40km fahren würde, wär mir aber was "gestreckteres" lieber.


----------



## DiHo (10. Oktober 2012)

sind gerade 7 Strive Größe S und L im outlet bei Canyon


----------



## _sebastian (11. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

bin 1,82 und SL 84 (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) hat  das PPS M vorgeschlagen. War dann letzte Woche bei Canyon um Probe zu fahren. Nach meinem Geschmack war M zu klein für mich im "Tourmodus". Mit eingefahrener Reverb für den DH war das Gefühl allerdings sehr gut. 
Hab mir dann das ES 9.0 in L genommen. Nach einer ersten Tour vor ein paar Tagen, habe ich dann festgestellt, dass L für mich die richtige Entscheidung war. 
Also: Probefahren!!!


----------



## MeMa (11. Oktober 2012)

Bin 1.76 und SL: 81 cm...

Mir wurde S vorgeschlagen und hab M genommen und es bis heute nicht bereut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puna (11. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir das Strive nun bestellt, allerdings in S weil es leider kein M mehr gab.
Werde es ausprobieren wie es mir passt und wie ich damit klar komme 
Kann es kaum abwarten bis es endlich da ist


----------



## Ghost.1 (12. Oktober 2012)

Neue Bikes sind online! Leider gibt es das strive 7 und 8 nicht mehr in schwarz


----------



## konahoss90 (12. Oktober 2012)

Beim 8.0 ist eine e.thirteen montiert und in der Beschreibung steht was von XT-Kurbel?


----------



## zuio (12. Oktober 2012)

Warum gibt es bei den neuen Modellen keine Carbonstreben mehr? Oder werden die einfach nicht mehr extra hervorgehoben.


----------



## 4Stroke (12. Oktober 2012)

Reicht der original verbaute Kettenstrebenschutz am Strive aus, oder sollte insbesondere die Stelle in Richtung Kettenblätter besser geschützt werden?


----------



## Nouse2112 (12. Oktober 2012)

also die neue kettenführung bei den 2013 sieht mal wesentlich besser aus obs da auch nen umbaukiit für geben wird?? müsst ja von der ISO aufnahme her gleich sein?? 
das mit dem grün gefällt mir! :-D


----------



## rebirth (12. Oktober 2012)

Der neue rahmen hat eine richtige (nicht versetzte) iscg aufnahme, oder?


----------



## Tier (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke nicht das Canyon 2013 was am Rahmen und damit an der ISCG geändert hat.



> Kettenführung:                                                                                                                      e.thirteen TRS Dual Guide Custom


Wirds dann sicherlich auch wieder als Ersatzteil im Shop geben, so das man sie sich ans 2012er schrauben kann.


----------



## rebirth (12. Oktober 2012)

Gugg ma den rahmen unten an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evilernie (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Strive Anfang September gekauft...leider ist da der Wurm drin...

ich kann vorne nicht richtig schalten...die Kette Springt nicht richtig rein in das große Blatt oder runter ins kleine Blatt, die Kette die läuft über die Zähne und wenn ich Glück habe, springt die Kette zwischen die Zähne richtig rein. Versuche ich nun aufs kleine Blatt zu gehen, passiert fast immer nichts...ich habe die Schrauben schon bis zum Anschlag, aber es geht immer noch nicht.

ich kann nicht umwerfen...


----------



## Tier (13. Oktober 2012)

Die Schrauben am Umwerfer wirklich korrekt eingestellt?
Hatte am Anfang das gleiche Problem. 
Aber angeblich wird ja jedes Rad kurz von Canyon Probe gefahren.


----------



## Astaroth (13. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich hier so mit lese dann bin ich echt froh das ich diesmal bei der Konkurrenz gekauft hab...


----------



## Erdbomber (13. Oktober 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so mit lese dann bin ich echt froh das ich diesmal bei der Konkurrenz gekauft hab...



Dafür ist dein Bike hässlich


----------



## simdiem (13. Oktober 2012)

^^ Also häßlich ist es wahrlich nicht. Und wahrscheinlich hat es auch noch einen besser funktionierenden Hinterbau. 

 @Evilernie 
Stell mal deinen Umwerfer nach folgender Anleitung ein. Dann sollte das auch klappen. http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Umwerfer_einstellen.htm


----------



## Astaroth (13. Oktober 2012)

Erdbomber schrieb:


> Dafür ist dein Bike hässlich


Ansichtssache, will ja nicht über Canyon schimpfen da ich ja selber Jahrelang ein glücklicher Torque FRX Besitzer war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (13. Oktober 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Reicht der original verbaute Kettenstrebenschutz am Strive aus, oder sollte insbesondere die Stelle in Richtung Kettenblätter besser geschützt werden?



push


----------



## 4Stroke (13. Oktober 2012)

*Zugverlegung im Rahmen in kürzester Zeit:*

_Da hier scheinbar einige Schwierigkeiten haben, die Züge im Rahmen zu verlegen; _

kurz gesagt, es ist eigentlich völlig einfach.
Oben in die Öffnung habe ich einen Nähfaden gesteckt, etwas reingeschoben. 
Unten an der Öffnung habe ich den Faden mit einem Staubsauger rausgesaugt. 

Nun den Schaltzug mit dem Nähfaden umwickeln und knoten. Am Faden ziehen und zugleich den Schaltzug mitführen. 

Das ganze Thema war in 3min erledigt .


----------



## Mecka-Joe (13. Oktober 2012)

Guter Tipp


----------



## rebirth (14. Oktober 2012)

Evilernie schau mal on der umwerfer adapter kontackt mit dem umwerfer hat. Speziell an der obersten verschraubung. Mein X0 umwerfer passte (auch) nicht, ich musste den schei$ adapter erst zurechtfeilen...


----------



## Evilernie (14. Oktober 2012)

danke, werde ich mal nach der Anleitung machen, aber es sieht aus, als wenn da etwas nicht so wollte...besonders, dass die Kette nicht richtig reingeht und über die Zähne läuft...

P.S. ist das Strive 8.0 2012


----------



## Evilernie (14. Oktober 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Die Schrauben am Umwerfer wirklich korrekt eingestellt?
> Hatte am Anfang das gleiche Problem.
> Aber angeblich wird ja jedes Rad kurz von Canyon Probe gefahren.



das ist da das komische, mal geht es und nach 10 km dann nicht mehr...z.Z. geht es überhaupt nicht mehr...


----------



## Evilernie (14. Oktober 2012)

habe es gerade wieder auf dem Bock...schaltet wunderbar...wenn ich oder andere fahre, geht es nicht mehr...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Oktober 2012)

Schau mal bitte nach ob Deine Kurbel richtig fest ist.

Mein Arbeitskollege hatte das gleiche Problem. Wir konnten einstellen wie die Weltmeister. Mal hat die Schaltung funktioniert und mal nicht. 

Dann habe ich an den Kurbelarmen gezogen und axial verschoben und siehe da: Bei der Montage wurde versäumt, die Kurbelschraube festzuziehen 
( nicht die äußere Abdeckung, die als Abzieher funktioniert ).

Sollte zwar nicht passieren aber überall wo Menschen arbeiten kann auch mal was vergessen werden.


----------



## Evilernie (14. Oktober 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Dann habe ich an den Kurbelarmen gezogen und axial verschoben und siehe da: Bei der Montage wurde versäumt, die Kurbelschraube festzuziehen
> ( nicht die äußere Abdeckung, die als Abzieher funktioniert ).



also die ist bei einem kurzen Test fest...denke eher, da stimmt was mit den Spacern nicht...


----------



## Master3 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen zu den 2013er Strive Modellen.
Aktuell fahre ich seit 1,5 Jahren ein 2011er Nerve AM 5.0. Mit dem bin ich auch soweit zufrieden bin, aber ich möchte einfach mehr gerade in Hinblick auf größere Sprünge. Das AM würde ich dann auch verkaufen wollen. 

Leider kenn ich mich mit den Komponenten kaum aus, da ich mit den Bikes dann nur fahre und höchstens wenn mal was kaputt geht austausche. 

Objekte der Begierde wäre das 7.0er und 8.0er. 

1. Sind die 400 Aufpreis es tatsächlich wert?
2. Gab es beim Strive (2011,2012) bekannte Probleme die auch beim 2013er auftreten können?
3. Sind Komponenten verbaut die als kritisch zu bewerten sind (7.0, 8.0)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (14. Oktober 2012)

@_Master3_

Wenn du schon ein AM hast und was für Sprünge usw. brauchst, kauf dir lieber gleich ein Torque! 

Das größte Problem beim Strive ist halt der zu lineare Hinterbau.
Entweder er schlägt dir bei Sprüngen durch, oder du pumpst so viel Luft in den Dämpfer das er auf Wurzelteppichen und co. total unsensibel reagiert.
Das kann man zwar mit Dämpfertuning etwas verbessern, der Hinterbau selbst wird davon aber nicht besser.

Alle anderen Probleme (z.B. Spiel am Nadellager, Chainsuck) wurden im Rahmen der Modellpflege behoben. Wobei sich das mit dem Chainsuck beim 2013er noch zeigen wird.

--

Mal ne andere Sache. Im Text auf der Canyon-Page steht:



> Der feinfühlige Float Boost Valve Dämpfer mit extra großer Luftkammer unterdrückt das Wippen des Hinterbaus zuverlässig.


Auf dem Bild sieht es für mich allerdings eher nach einer kleinen/normalen Luftkammer aus? 
Sollte Canyon da nachgebessert haben?

Edit: Scheinbar hab ich Recht. Auf dem Bild ist jedenfalls die Standardluftkammer abgebildet...

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Oktober 2012)

Fertig, Canyon Strive mit 170mm Lyrik RC2 Solo Air DH, Gewicht derzeit bei 14.5kg (Gr.L).


----------



## Master3 (14. Oktober 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> @_Master3_
> 
> Wenn du schon ein AM hast und was für Sprünge usw. brauchst, kauf dir lieber gleich ein Torque!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Das Torque wäre wir schon ein wenig too much. Ich fahre auch mal 1000hm Berg hoch und das soll weiterhin machbar bleiben. Die Sprünge die ich fahren will bzw. schon fahre sind zwar mit dem AM alle möglich, aber hier habe ich immer ein ungutes Gefühl ob das für das Material auf Dauer gut ist. 

Zum Thema Ansprechverhalten bzw. Durchschlag beim Hinterbau. Auf der Eurobike wurde mir gesagt, dass dies nun mit der neuen FOX Dämpfer Generation verbessert sein soll. Aber ich kann es absolut nicht bewerten, ob es so ist. Hier würde ich wohl noch auf Erfahrungsberichte warten. Das Bike würde ich eh erst im März 2013 kaufen wollen, wenn die neue Saison anfängt.

Was heißt Chainsuck? Neuer Begriff für mich! Inwieweit haben die die Kettenführungen vom 7.0 und 8.0 Einfluss?


----------



## Tier (14. Oktober 2012)

Angeblich geht das Torque EX auch noch ganz gut den Berg hoch.
Wie die Hinterbauperformance beim 2013er Modell aussieht kann dir jetzt noch keiner sagen, aber du willst ja eh noch etwas warten. 
(Wobei du da generell mit langen Lieferzeiten rechnen solltest)

Leider ist der Thread ziemlich durcheinander gewürfelt. Trotzdem lesenswert wenn man ernsthaftes Interesse am Strive hat.

Zum Chainsuck: Dabei wird die Ketten vom Kettenblatt nach oben gezogen, so das sich die Kette zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kurbel verklemmt.

Hatte damals ein paar Fotos davon gemacht.

Mittlerweile gehen wir davon aus das besonders die Kettenführung mitschuldig ist/war, daher ist es gut möglich das die Sache mit der neuen Kettenführung behoben wird.

Seitdem ich aber die 2012er Führung etwas anders eingestellt und etwas nachgebogen habe, hatte ich das Problem nicht mehr. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Puna (14. Oktober 2012)

Mein Strive kam vor ein paar Tagen auch an, auf dem S-Rahmen fühle ich mich doch ziemlich wohl und passt super =)
Die ersten Trails heute noch gefahren, nurnoch ein paar Feineinstellungen an der Talas und ich bin noch Glücklicher


----------



## Tier (14. Oktober 2012)

Das ging ja fix. 
Schön das es dir passt.
Dann mal viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Toni ES5 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
Ich fahre das Strive Es8 2012 jetzt die komplette Saison u. kenne die Probleme mit durchschlagendem Hinterbau überhaupt nicht, ich fahre ca. 30% Sag.
Ich bin des öfteren in den Alpen u. am Gardasee unterwegs auch fahre ich das Bike im Bikepark mir ist der Fox Dämpfer noch nicht durchschlagen.
Der Hinterbau gibt sehr schön den Federweg frei, ganz ander wie bei meinem Torque 2008 wo man den Federweg nur ganz selten nutzt, das Strive wird gerade deswegen von mir favorisiert ,das Torque so gut wie garnicht mehr genutzt.
Am Anfang hatte ich das Problem mit der Kette auch, seit ich auf ein 22 Kettenblatt umgerüstet habe gibt es keine Klemmer mehr.


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Oktober 2012)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich fahre das Strive Es8 2012 jetzt die komplette Saison u. kenne die Probleme mit durchschlagendem Hinterbau überhaupt nicht, ich fahre ca. 30% Sag.
> Ich bin des öfteren in den Alpen u. am Gardasee unterwegs auch fahre ich das Bike im Bikepark mir ist der Fox Dämpfer noch nicht durchschlagen.
> Der Hinterbau gibt sehr schön den Federweg frei, ganz ander wie bei meinem Torque 2008 wo man den Federweg nur ganz selten nutzt, das Strive wird gerade deswegen von mir favorisiert ,das Torque so gut wie garnicht mehr genutzt.
> Am Anfang hatte ich das Problem mit der Kette auch, seit ich auf ein 22 Kettenblatt umgerüstet habe gibt es keine Klemmer mehr.



Ich habe mich ehrlich gesagt gewundert, dass das beschriebene Problem (Dämpfer würde durchschlagen) bei meiner ersten ausgiebigen Testfahrt nicht aufgetreten ist. Ich habe das Strive in endurotypischen Gelände bewegt inkl. kleinerer Sprünge, Anlieger etc. Keine Zeit hatte ich das Gefühl, dass mir der Dämpfer wegsackt oder durchschlägt. Er hat sauber den ganzen Federweg genutzt, der FOX RP2 (Tune M) geht butterweich.
Ich bin auch vom Torque auf das Strive umgestiegen, einfach um mal etwas neues zu testen und war echt positiv überrascht.


----------



## Ghost.1 (14. Oktober 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Das größte Problem beim Strive ist halt der zu lineare Hinterbau.



wieso ist linear schlecht? linear ist doch sogar besser, oder wieso wollen so viele auf feder umbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni ES5 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> wieso ist linear schlecht? linear ist doch sogar besser, oder wieso wollen so viele auf feder umbauen?



Es scheinen sich einige zu wundern, die das erste mal ein Strive fahren, das 160 mm Federweg auch 160 mm einfedern


----------



## Tier (14. Oktober 2012)

Einfedern ist nur leider nicht gleich einfedern. 
Es ist ein Unterschied ob man nur so durch den Federweg durchrauscht, oder ob in den letzten cm erhöhte Endprogression ein durchschlagen verhindert. 
Und das der Strive-Hinterbau durchrauscht ist auch der allg. Tenor.
Wieso hätte Canyon sonst am 2013er die Luftkammer verkleinert, wie es hier viele schon selbst bei 2012er gemacht haben? 



			
				Master3 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Ansprechverhalten bzw. Durchschlag beim Hinterbau. Auf der  Eurobike wurde mir gesagt, dass dies nun mit der neuen FOX Dämpfer  Generation verbessert sein soll.


 @_4Stroke_: Das auf deinem Bild ist ein RP23 und kein RP2.



Ghost.1 schrieb:


> wieso ist linear schlecht? linear ist doch sogar  besser, oder wieso wollen so viele auf feder umbauen?



Linear besser? Wegen linearität auf Feder umbauen? Wirfst du da nicht was durcheinander? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Ne Feder lässt, je nach Wicklung und Wärmebehandlung, einfach eine viel besser abgestimmte Kennlinie zu.


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Oktober 2012)

@4Stroke: Das auf deinem Bild ist ein RP23 und kein RP2.[/QUOTE]


ist ja noch besser


----------



## Tier (14. Oktober 2012)

Meine Erfahrungen bzgl. Durchschlag beziehen sich nur auf den RP2.
Sirios, Strive-Treiber der ersten Stunde, könnte zu der ganzen Geschichte sicherlich mehr schreiben. Er hatte schon mehrere Dämpfer im Strive getestet. 

Aber wenns bei euch funktioniert...auch gut.


----------



## Puna (14. Oktober 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Das ging ja fix.
> Schön das es dir passt.
> Dann mal viel Spaß damit.



Mittwoch morgens um 8Uhr direkt Telefonisch geordert und Freitag abend um 17.30Uhr klingelte der Postmensch mit dem Karton samt Inhalt  das nenn ich mal verdammt zügige Lieferung


Aber mal ne Frage noch zu der verbauten Talas 36
Ich seh oben zwar die 2 Einstellmöglichkeiten aber unten drunter sind keine low und highspeed Rädchen, oder bin ich völlig blind? Oder gibt es das nicht an dieser Gabel?


----------



## Tier (14. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es dort leider nicht. 
Ist halt die günstigste Ausführung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puna (14. Oktober 2012)

Argh verdammt :/ wäre natürlich klasse gewesen ich hätt´s nur übersehen^^


----------



## Tier (14. Oktober 2012)

Tipp den ich hier im Thread mal gelesen habe:

Fox-Gabel ausbauen und sie, solang sie neu ist, bei eBay verkloppen.
Dann ohne/mit wenig Aufpreis ne Lyrik kaufen.

Ob's funktioniert...keine Ahnung. 
Davon ab wollte ich lieber endlich fahren statt das Bike gleich zu zerlegen.


----------



## Puna (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich schließe mich da lieber dem "Ich will lieber fahren" Argument an


----------



## Toni ES5 (14. Oktober 2012)

Mein Strive rauscht nicht durch den Federweg, er wird nur gut genutzt und Ca. im letzten Viertel durch die gut gemachte Druckstufe gebremst.
Ganz anders mein Torque da kann ich auf der Tour immer nur einen kleinen Teil des Federweg nutzen es sei denn ich springe aus 1 m ins flache, oder fahre auch40% Sag.
Eine kleine Luftkammer wird halt progressiv, mir gefällt eine große mit guter Dämpfung am Schluss besser, so kann ich den Federweg halt gut nutzen.


----------



## wholeStepDown (14. Oktober 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Fertig, Canyon Strive mit 170mm Lyrik RC2 Solo Air DH, Gewicht derzeit bei 14.5kg (Gr.L).



 mitunter eines der schönsten, die ich bisher gesehen habe!


----------



## DiHo (14. Oktober 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Fertig, Canyon Strive mit 170mm Lyrik RC2 Solo Air DH, Gewicht derzeit bei 14.5kg (Gr.L).


Sieht super au .....aber bitte die Bremshebel nicht so tief stellen das gibt sonst  Kratzer im Oberrohr bei einem Sturz


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Oktober 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Sieht super au .....aber bitte die Bremshebel nicht so tief stellen das gibt sonst  Kratzer im Oberrohr bei einem Sturz



das passt locker


----------



## sirios (14. Oktober 2012)

Sehr nettes Bike ! Hoffe Du hast soviel Spaß mit dem Hobel wie ich mit meinem !


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Oktober 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Sehr nettes Bike ! Hoffe Du hast soviel Spaß mit dem Hobel wie ich mit meinem !



ja bin schon nach der ersten größeren Ausfahrt echt positiv überrascht


----------



## the_LTS_returns (15. Oktober 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> ...Und das der Strive-Hinterbau durchrauscht ist auch der allg. Tenor......



Nicht ganz. Es ist die Meinung einiger, die hier viel schreiben. Dies ist nicht die Allgemeinheit. Mein ES 8.0 von 2011 funktioniert hervorragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evilernie (15. Oktober 2012)

gibt es hier jemanden, der von Canyon ist?

ich will mich jetzt mal echt beschweren...wie weiter oben zu lesen ist, habe ich massive Probleme mit dem Umwerfer vorne...da passt etwas überhaupt nicht...habe eine Mail hingeschrieben und da ich halt arbeiten muss,, bei den Preise sollte man das, hat mein Vater heute bei der "Technik" Rufnummer angerufen. 

Wie er mir gerade mitgeteilt hat, wurde er sehr unfreundlich, wobei unfreundlich wohl noch übertrieben wäre, er wäre ja nicht der Käufer und sie könne dazu nichts sagen, nur dem Käufer...auf meine eMail würde ich eine antwort erhalten, es gäbe da FAQs, die ich bekommen würde...
Bei mir helfen aber nicht die FAQs weiter, die habe ich durch...das ich wegen des Fehlers erst 40km fahren konnte, wurde meinem Vater auch nicht geglaubt...und er kennt sich wirklich mit Rädern aus. 
Leider hat er nicht den Namen der Frau aufgeschrieben, aber ich hoffe, diese unfreundliche Person lässt sich noch ermitteln...ich habe bei einem 2700Euro Rad einen Fehler und muss mich (bzw. mein Vater) bei einer technischen Frage blöde anmachen lasse???

Hat jemand da eine Durchwahl zur Technik oder kennt jemand, der mir da etwas besser helfen kann...


----------



## sirios (15. Oktober 2012)

Hast Du mal nachgesehen ob dein Schalthebel  nicht versehentlich auf 3fach und nicht auf 2fach steht? Das würde erklären warum das mit den zwei Blättern nicht wirklich passt.

Darüber hinaus ist man bei Canyon falsch aufgehoben wenn man kein Hobbyschrauber ist und über einen gewissen Kenntnisgrad verfügt. Eventuell wärst Du mit einem Bike vom Händler um die Ecke deutlich besser bedient?


----------



## rebirth (15. Oktober 2012)

Evilernie den adapter mal nachgeschaut? Aus welcher ecke kommst du?


----------



## Evilernie (15. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Evilernie den adapter mal nachgeschaut? Aus welcher ecke kommst du?



aus Hamm (Westf.)/NRW

Welche Adapter? Die Unterlegscheiben für den Abstand?


----------



## Evilernie (15. Oktober 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Hast Du mal nachgesehen ob dein Schalthebel  nicht versehentlich auf 3fach und nicht auf 2fach steht? Das würde erklären warum das mit den zwei Blättern nicht wirklich passt.
> 
> Darüber hinaus ist man bei Canyon falsch aufgehoben wenn man kein Hobbyschrauber ist und über einen gewissen Kenntnisgrad verfügt. Eventuell wärst Du mit einem Bike vom Händler um die Ecke deutlich besser bedient?



warum kein Hobbyschrauber...ich kann schon schrauben, aber wenn ich ein Rad neue kaufe, sollte es zumindest mal funktionieren...an den Schalthebel kann ich mal nachsehen, aber müsste ich dann nicht normal auch 3 x schalten können? Es geht aber wirklich nur 2 x


----------



## DiHo (15. Oktober 2012)

Evilernie schrieb:


> gibt es hier jemanden, der von Canyon ist?
> 
> ich will mich jetzt mal echt beschweren...wie weiter oben zu lesen ist, habe ich massive Probleme mit dem Umwerfer vorne...da passt etwas überhaupt nicht...habe eine Mail hingeschrieben und da ich halt arbeiten muss,, bei den Preise sollte man das, hat mein Vater heute bei der "Technik" Rufnummer angerufen.
> 
> ...



Ich Versuch mal zu helfen.....

Jeder Umwerfer hat zwei Anschlagschrauben, einmal für:
Vorne großes und hinten kleines Kettenblatt und
vorne kleines und hinten großes.
Bei jeder Einstellung läuft die Kette jeweils ganz knapp am Umwerfer.
( Bei shimano ist die linke Schraube fürs Große Kettenblatt und die rechte fürs kleine Kettenblat, jeweils in Fahrtrichtung gesehen)
Bei S-ram so glaube ich umgekehrt.
Also erst mal den Anschlag fürs kleine Kettenblatt einstellen dann den Zug stramm halten und befestigen (vorher aber oben den Zugeinsteller 
ungefähr in die Mittelstellung drehen).
Dann Trigger betätigen und den Umwerfer in die Position fürs Große Kettenblatt bringen (wenn sich der Umwerfer nur Schwer auf das größere Kettenblatt bringen lässt, den Zug ein klein wenig lockern)
Wenn das hochschalten klappt den Anschlag fürs große Kettenblatt einstellen.
Immer so einstellen das die Kette gerade so an den Umwerfer Innenseiten ohne zu schleifen vorbei läuft.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNKg3xiowLI"]Fahrrad - Umwerfer perfekt einstellen - YouTube[/nomedia]
(Beim Video den Part mit dem mittleren Kettenblat überspringen)
Oder bei Canyon auf der Teschnichen Support Seite:
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...=18&supportcenter_articles_id=138&type=beides

Hoffentlich konnt ich helfen
Grüße


----------



## DiHo (15. Oktober 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Ich Versuch mal zu helfen.....
> 
> Jeder Umwerfer hat zwei Anschlagschrauben, einmal für:
> Vorne großes und hinten kleines Kettenblatt und
> ...




ups........ Fehler gemacht zuerst großes Kettenblatt einstellen


----------



## LANDOs (15. Oktober 2012)

Evilernie schrieb:


> aus Hamm (Westf.)/NRW
> 
> Welche Adapter? Die Unterlegscheiben für den Abstand?



Wir kommen mit unseren Nerves und Strive aus Herringen und Werries


----------



## rebirth (15. Oktober 2012)

evilernie das ist etwas arg weit zu mir...  







http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3044/ylotcanr_jpg.htm

Hoff das bild geht, ist hier ausm thread geklaut, hab aber nix anderes auf die schnelle.. ^^ Sorry!

Der adapter ist der FALSCHE, er dient jetzt nur als beispiel!! 
Ich musste entlang der roten lienie feilen damit der umwerfer komplett zurück konnte. 
Vorher war keine einstellung möglich! 

grüße

*EDIT* Wo ist das bild hin? 

*EDIT2* Nun als Link... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evilernie (16. Oktober 2012)

also gestern ein Anruf von Canyon...Rad soll da wieder hin...es gäbe in der letzten Zeit eine Häufung (3-4) dieser Fehler...daher soll das Rad jetzt zurück nach Canyon...hoffen wir mal, dass das kein Serienfehler ist...

Alles mit dem Techniker besprochen, dieses mal sehr nett...alles besprochen, mit den Abständen usw...ihm kam der Fehler halt schon bekannt vor...


----------



## Evilernie (16. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Wir kommen mit unseren Nerves und Strive aus Herringen und Werries



Ohhh, dann kenne ich jetzt 2 weitere in Hamm, bis jetzt nur mit mir 2 Leute...also jetzt 4 ;-)

Mein Rad muss nach Canyon zurück, gebe eine Häufung der Fehler an den letzten Strives...und bin jetzt so ca. 5 Wochen ohne...


----------



## swoosh999 (16. Oktober 2012)

um nochmal wirbel in die hinterbau-thematik zu bringen...

ich fahre das strive seit der ersten stunde. am anfang war ich auch überzeugt, hammer geil, super spitze und hastenichtgesehn 
Neues muss ja automatisch gut sein, vorallem wenn es > 3 Teuro gekostet hat.

iwann kam der zeitpunt, wo sich nicht nur meine fahrtechnik verbesserte, ich schneller wurde und länger in der luft war, sondern auch die zeit wo ich viele andere enduro´s probegefahren bin. das ergebnis war ernüchternd 
wieso quäle bzw. holpere ich die ganzen trails so hinunter wenn es auch komfortabler geht? mein erster anlaufpunkt war TF tuning in ENG. dämpfer 2mal überarbeiten lassen, so dass ich nun ein halbweg akzeptables ergebnis habe.

für alle die den test nicht gelesen haben:
http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/superenduros-180mm-0112_01.pdf

für meine verhätnisse beschreibt die Freerdie 1:1 meine erfahrungen und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass bei denen, wo der hinterbau doch so gut funktionieren soll, in ein paar monaten anders geurteilt wird


----------



## the_LTS_returns (16. Oktober 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> ....
> für alle die den test nicht gelesen haben:
> http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/superenduros-180mm-0112_01.pdf
> 
> für meine verhätnisse beschreibt die Freerdie 1:1 meine erfahrungen und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass bei denen, wo der hinterbau doch so gut funktionieren soll, in ein paar monaten anders geurteilt wird



Das Bike bekommt ja sogar nen TIPP. Das Fazit ist positiv. Hast Du nicht einfach das falsche Bike gekauft weil du mehr im Park unterwegs bist?


----------



## swoosh999 (16. Oktober 2012)

the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> Das Bike bekommt ja sogar nen TIPP. Das Fazit ist positiv. Hast Du nicht einfach das falsche Bike gekauft weil du mehr im Park unterwegs bist?



ja den TOUREN Tipp 
von den problemen konnte man damals noch nichts wissen, als wir auf dem canyonhof probegerollt sind 

aber ich gebe dir recht, touren tu ich so gut wie gar nicht mehr, daher werde ich mich im winter auch trennen


----------



## LANDOs (16. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

wenn wunderts mit dem Strive. Man schau sich nur mal die Rahmen Geometrien vom Strive Größe L zu einem Canyon Nerve M an. Zwei Grad beim Lenkwinkel sind erwähnenswert, aber sonst...?

Wenn man den Lenkwinkel wie beim jetzigen Nerve AL+ berücksichtigt, ist der Unterschied nur noch minimal und der Mehrpreis nur noch für die etwas bessere Optik gerechtfertigt. Einen großen Unterschied in der Performance wird man vergeblich suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_LTS_returns (16. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn wunderts mit dem Strive. Man schau sich nur mal die Rahmen Geometrien vom Strive Größe L zu einem Canyon Nerve M an. Zwei Grad beim Lenkwinkel sind erwähnenswert, aber sonst...?
> 
> Wenn man den Lenkwinkel wie beim jetzigen Nerve AL+ berücksichtigt, ist der Unterschied nur noch minimal und der Mehrpreis nur noch für die etwas bessere Optik gerechtfertigt. Einen großen Unterschied in der Performance wird man vergeblich suchen.



Das alles findest du raus mit dem Blick auf Zahlenkolonnen?


----------



## valmal86 (16. Oktober 2012)

the_LTS_returns schrieb:


> Das alles findest du raus mit dem Blick auf Zahlenkolonnen?



Jaja das kann er  Vor allem längerer Radstand bei kürzerer Kettenstrebenlänge... 

und die geo ist trotzdem fast gleich 

Aber stimmt schon, Steuerrohrlänge und Sattelstützendurchmesser sind so ähnlich, das muss das gleiche bike sein!!!


----------



## LANDOs (16. Oktober 2012)

Genau diese Kommentare wollte ich doch hahahaha


----------



## Toni ES5 (16. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn wunderts mit dem Strive. Man schau sich nur mal die Rahmen Geometrien vom Strive Größe L zu einem Canyon Nerve M an. Zwei Grad beim Lenkwinkel sind erwähnenswert, aber sonst...?
> 
> Wenn man den Lenkwinkel wie beim jetzigen Nerve AL+ berücksichtigt, ist der Unterschied nur noch minimal und der Mehrpreis nur noch für die etwas bessere Optik gerechtfertigt. Einen großen Unterschied in der Performance wird man vergeblich suchen.



Was verstehe ich hier nicht ???


----------



## LANDOs (16. Oktober 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> um nochmal wirbel in die hinterbau-thematik zu bringen...
> 
> ich fahre das strive seit der ersten stunde. am anfang war ich auch überzeugt, hammer geil, super spitze und hastenichtgesehn
> Neues muss ja automatisch gut sein, vorallem wenn es > 3 Teuro gekostet hat.
> ...




Die Frage, die sich mir stellt: Das Strive ist in Deinen Augen eher für Touren und nicht den Park usw.  Du hast eine ganze Reihe von Räder durchprobiert und willst das Strive verkaufen. Welches willst Du Dir denn dann kaufen?


----------



## swoosh999 (16. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn wunderts mit dem Strive. Man schau sich nur mal die Rahmen Geometrien vom Strive Größe L zu einem Canyon Nerve M an. Zwei Grad beim Lenkwinkel sind erwähnenswert, aber sonst...?



das ist nicht das thema ! von der geo her ist das strive top, auf dem rad fühlt man sich wohl. der hinterbau ist das entscheidende.


----------



## LANDOs (16. Oktober 2012)

Evilernie schrieb:


> Ohhh, dann kenne ich jetzt 2 weitere in Hamm, bis jetzt nur mit mir 2 Leute...also jetzt 4 ;-)
> 
> Mein Rad muss nach Canyon zurück, gebe eine Häufung der Fehler an den letzten Strives...und bin jetzt so ca. 5 Wochen ohne...




Was 5 Wochen dauert die Reparatur?


----------



## valmal86 (16. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Genau diese Kommentare wollte ich doch hahahaha


Und ganz nebenbei sind das nichtmal die aktuellen geometriedaten der beiden räder oder?


----------



## LANDOs (16. Oktober 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> das ist nicht das thema ! von der geo her ist das strive top, auf dem rad fühlt man sich wohl. der hinterbau ist das entscheidende.



Also ich bin im Bikepark (Warstein) das Strive ESX 9.0 SL im direkten Vergleich zu einem Specialized Enduro Comp gefahren. 

Ich fand beim Specialized dieses direkt im Bike sitzen super genial... Andererseits merkte man aber bei beiden irgendwann die Grenzen...

Aber das Problem ist genauso wie mit jedem All Mountain oder XC..

Die Bikes haben einen sinvollen Einsatzbereich und irgendwann ist Ende der Fahnenstange...


----------



## Evilernie (16. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Was 5 Wochen dauert die Reparatur?



ja, müssen den Fehler erst finden und dafür wohl zerlegen...aber ich denken, die werden alle Personen erst an die 13er Bikes setzten...das bringt ja neues Geld...12er bringen nichts mehr...nur kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (16. Oktober 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Und ganz nebenbei sind das nichtmal die aktuellen geometriedaten der beiden räder oder?



Genau, es sollen doch Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden.


----------



## LANDOs (16. Oktober 2012)

Evilernie schrieb:


> ja, müssen den Fehler erst finden und dafür wohl zerlegen...aber ich denken, die werden alle Personen erst an die 13er Bikes setzten...das bringt ja neues Geld...12er bringen nichts mehr...nur kosten.



Irgendwie ist das bei einem so teuren Bike unbefriedigend...


----------



## valmal86 (16. Oktober 2012)

Und zur Grundsatzdiskussion bezüglich Hinterbaufunktion:

Ich fahre mein ESX 9.0 SL jetzt seit längerem und muss sagen ich bin immer noch sehr sehr zufrieden mit der Funktion. Die anfänglich unsensible Talas arbeitet mittlerweile gut und mein Hinterbau hat noch nie durschgeschlagen. Ich fahre zwar mit "nur" 20 bis 25 % sag, was ich aber richtig gut finde so. Einen Artikel zum Strive findet man übrigens auch im kostenlosen online Enduro Magazin. Dort steht genau dieses "Phänomen" beschrieben warum das Strive die 160mm die es hat auch hergibt 

Ich verwende das Bike übrigens ausschließlich für Touren mit knackigen, teils technisch schwierigen Abfahrten ohne drops und große Sprünge. Warscheinlich hab ich einfach den Einsatzbereich des Bikes genau getroffen. 

Wer sich natürlich ein Strive kauft und dann überrascht ist, dass es im Park nicht die gleichen Reserven hat wie ein Downhiller ist in meinen Augen selbst schuld und sollte am 12.12.12 andererorts zuschlagen 

Greets


----------



## Evilernie (16. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das bei einem so teuren Bike unbefriedigend...



Hoffe mal, die bekommen noch andere Räder, die den gleichen Fehler haben und ich bekomme es noch früh genug zurück...


----------



## valmal86 (16. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das bei einem so teuren Bike unbefriedigend...



Da geb ich dir recht. Bei mir war der Canyon Service bisher aber in Ordnung. 

Ähnliche probleme hatte ich bei meinem alten bike, welches den Federweg nicht freigab weil und jetz kommts: Der Schnellspanner nicht durch die Wippe passte  War denen laaaaaaange zeit egal, bis ich 2 Jahre später eine ersatzstütze + spanner bekam.


----------



## Astaroth (16. Oktober 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> um nochmal wirbel in die hinterbau-thematik zu bringen...
> 
> ich fahre das strive seit der ersten stunde. am anfang war ich auch überzeugt, hammer geil, super spitze und hastenichtgesehn
> Neues muss ja automatisch gut sein, vorallem wenn es > 3 Teuro gekostet hat.
> ...



wie kannst du nur...


----------



## Toni ES5 (16. Oktober 2012)

Da sieht man mal, dass verschiedene Fahrer unterschiedliche Ansprüche an ein
Fahrwerk haben, den einen Rauscht der Hinterbau durch, dem nächsten ist er zu straff 
Und wieder andere, mich eingeschlossen sind zufrieden.
Ich denke es liegt einfach daran das Enduros halt überall eingesetzt werden im Park
Genauso wie auf Touren.
Es hört sich eher so an, dass die die das Strive überwiegen im Park einsetzen nicht so mit
Dem Hinterbau zufrieden sind.
Die oft auf Trails unterwegs sind u. Touren fahren eher zufrieden bis begeistert sind.


----------



## LANDOs (16. Oktober 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir recht. Bei mir war der Canyon Service bisher aber in Ordnung.
> 
> Ähnliche probleme hatte ich bei meinem alten bike, welches den Federweg nicht freigab weil und jetz kommts: Der Schnellspanner nicht durch die Wippe passte  War denen laaaaaaange zeit egal, bis ich 2 Jahre später eine ersatzstütze + spanner bekam.




Unglaublich! Obwohl ich eigentlich gut schrauben kann, muss ich aber auch hier und da meine Grenzen einsehen. Die ganzen Direktversender sind ja auch ein Produkt der "Geiz is geil Bewegung".


----------



## valmal86 (16. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Unglaublich! Obwohl ich eigentlich gut schrauben kann, muss ich aber auch hier und da meine Grenzen einsehen. Die ganzen Direktversender sind ja auch ein Produkt der "Geiz is geil Bewegung".



Das Rad bei dem ich die Probleme hatte war von einem Händler nur so als Zusatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (16. Oktober 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> wie kannst du nur...



wie kann ich was? den test publizieren?


----------



## Jason13 (16. Oktober 2012)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal, dass verschiedene Fahrer unterschiedliche Ansprüche an ein
> Fahrwerk haben, den einen Rauscht der Hinterbau durch, dem nächsten ist er zu straff
> Und wieder andere, mich eingeschlossen sind zufrieden.
> Ich denke es liegt einfach daran das Enduros halt überall eingesetzt werden im Park
> ...



Ich hatte ein strive 7.0 von 2012. 
Als es hier ankam, habe ich den sag laut Anzeige eingestellt und nach dem ersten bunnyhop habe ich mit ernücherung festgestellt, dass der Dämpfer durchgerauscht ist. 
Dann angerufen, neuen Dämpfer bekommen, nur leider einen rp2 mit 190mm Länge, der lief zwar, durfte nur nich ins Rad. 
Jetz habe ich Freitag einen neuen rp2 200mm bekommen und wieder schlägt er durch... Ich schick das Rad jetzt zurück und dafür kommt das 2013 torque gapstar. 
Mag ja sein das das strive taugt, aber ich habe das Vertrauen in den hinterbau verloren  
Mfg

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## swoosh999 (16. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Die Frage, die sich mir stellt: Das Strive ist in Deinen Augen eher für Touren und nicht den Park usw.  Du hast eine ganze Reihe von Räder durchprobiert und willst das Strive verkaufen. Welches willst Du Dir denn dann kaufen?



mein einsatzbereich teil sich auf in shuttleunterstütze FR-touren, park und touren < 30km, max. 1000hm.

räder die ich bereits gefahren bin und in der engen auswahl liegen:

lv 601 (allerdings mit vivid, kein dhx!)
helius am
alutech fanes
cube hanzz
norco truax

super gefallen hat mir das truax, leider mod. 2012 nicht mehr erhältlich.
ganz vorne liegt momentan das fanes weil 601 und helius einfach zu teuer sind und cube kein kit anbietet.

aber alles haben diese bikes gemeinsam: sie haben einen besser funktionierenden hinterbau...


----------



## Astaroth (16. Oktober 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> wie kann ich was? den test publizieren?



Kritik üben...

Fanes 

Duck und weg


----------



## DiHo (16. Oktober 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Und zur Grundsatzdiskussion bezüglich Hinterbaufunktion:
> 
> Ich fahre mein ESX 9.0 SL jetzt seit längerem und muss sagen ich bin immer noch sehr sehr zufrieden mit der Funktion. Die anfänglich unsensible Talas arbeitet mittlerweile gut und mein Hinterbau hat noch nie durschgeschlagen. Ich fahre zwar mit "nur" 20 bis 25 % sag, was ich aber richtig gut finde so. Einen Artikel zum Strive findet man übrigens auch im kostenlosen online Enduro Magazin. Dort steht genau dieses "Phänomen" beschrieben warum das Strive die 160mm die es hat auch hergibt
> 
> ...




Stimmt (Strive ist Geil)


----------



## DiHo (16. Oktober 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> mein einsatzbereich teil sich auf in shuttleunterstütze FR-touren, park und touren < 30km, max. 1000hm.
> 
> räder die ich bereits gefahren bin und in der engen auswahl liegen:
> 
> ...



Du wirst mir erschrecken feststellen das auch diese nach einer Weile nicht mehr reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (16. Oktober 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> mein einsatzbereich teil sich auf in shuttleunterstütze FR-touren, park und touren < 30km, max. 1000hm.
> 
> räder die ich bereits gefahren bin und in der engen auswahl liegen:
> 
> ...



Du brauchst eigentlich zwei Räder.....


----------



## simdiem (16. Oktober 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Du brauchst eigentlich zwei Räder.....



Oder ein FRX *duckundrenn* 

imho für seinen Einsatzbereich durch seine Vielfältigkeit perfekt.


----------



## swoosh999 (16. Oktober 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> ...sollte am 12.12.12 andererorts zuschlagen
> 
> Greets



das am 23.12.12 die welt untergehen soll ist mir bekannt, aber was ist bitte am 12.12.12 ?


----------



## swoosh999 (16. Oktober 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Du brauchst eigentlich zwei Räder.....



da hast du nicht unrecht, aber mein geldbeutel sagt mir da etwas anderes 

nehmen wir gardasee als beispiel:
einen tag will ich treten, anderen tag shutteln.
eig. perfekt wenn ich 2 bikes hätte.
aber wie bringe ich die bikes dort hin?
mein träger ist nur für zwei bikes aber die freundin will ja auch noch mit 
und die will dann auch noch zwei bikes und mit 4 komme ich über die trägerlast der ahk.
alles schon durchkalkuliert, aber no chance.

evtl. müsste dann noch ein anderes auto her


----------



## DiHo (16. Oktober 2012)

12.12.12.12.12.12.12............
ganz klar Tastenklemmer


----------



## DiHo (16. Oktober 2012)

Im Ernst......
Ich Glaube du Springst auch mal gerne etwas weiter mit dem Bike und bist mehr im Bikepark,
da wäre ein Tourqe doch die bessere Wahl gewesen.


----------



## valmal86 (16. Oktober 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> 12.12.12.12.12.12.12............
> ganz klar Tastenklemmer



weißt du was es da gibt?? oder weiß das nur ich?? 

kleiner tipp: ltd edition bei den jungen talenten


----------



## swoosh999 (16. Oktober 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Im Ernst......
> Ich Glaube du Springst auch mal gerne etwas weiter mit dem Bike und bist mehr im Bikepark,
> da wäre ein Tourqe doch die bessere Wahl gewesen.



das tork war für´n anfang too much für mich da ich von der HT-fraktion kam und das strive somit mein erstes fully war.
darum muss ja jetzt was tork ähnliches her


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Oktober 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> das am 23.12.12 die welt untergehen soll ist mir bekannt, aber was ist bitte am 12.12.12 ?



Mein Geburtstag


----------



## bloodyludy (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich teile Swoosh Meinung ebenfalls ein bischen und ebenso die Meinung der Tester dre "Freeride".

Der Hinterbau (RP23) ist etwas frikelig zum Einstellen. Entweder straff, dann gut für Touren geeignet oder eben schön fluffig mit leichtem Hang zum Durchschlagen.

Technische Trails und Trial Einlagen versaut der Hinterbau einem so recht oft...stempeln oder Durchsacken und somit fehlender Vortrieb.
Beim Vortrieb muss der Eingelenker Federn lassen, is so! Durch den  niedrigen Drehpunkt verhärtet der Antrieb spürbar und Wurzelteppiche,  etc. werden *tretend* holprig.

Mein Tipp hier: 
Weniger Sag und bei wilderen Passagen hinter den Sattel und das Ding drüber rocken lassen. Wofür hat der Gros den ne Reverb?

Jedoch ist der Aufbau relativ flexibel gegen Torsion und bietet so auf schnellen und zackig gefahrenen Trails auch wenns mal ein wenig ruppiger wird super Kurven-Grip. Gemeinsam mit dem echt tiefen Schwerpunkt, der handlichen Geometrie und den leichten Anbauteilen für mich ein perfektes "Flowtrail-Bike". 

Die Allerwelt-Reifen Schwalbe FA und die K*ck-Bremse muss ich noch beheben. Werde es da ebenfalls Swoosh gleichtun und auf MM oder BB (oder weg von Schwalbe) und Saint umrüsten.

Die technischen Macken (wandernder Dämpferbolzen, Lager) wurden entweder von Canyon oder mir behoben.


Einen weiteren Pluspunkt habe ich noch:
Ohne Trinkflasche kann man den Rahmen wenigstens schnell mal durchs Rahmendreieck schultern und kaspert sich nicht einen ab, bis der auf dem Rucksack liegt.

Den Look des Bikes insbesondere Farbe, Form und Wahl der Anbauteile finde ich immer noch edel bis zu geht nicht mehr, auch wenn Easton eine US-Firma mit US-Garantieabwicklung ist.

Fazit:
Mit kurzer Unterbrechung stets zufrieden.

Meine damailgen Alternativen:
Speci Enduro (tolles Bike, Hochpreis)
Speci Pitch (ein Laster)
Votec SX  (übrigens ein Klasse Bike, mir war die drohende Insolvenz und Verkauf von Votec damals aber ein Dorn im Auge, gut dass die es wieder geschafft haben)
Ghost AM+ 
Cube Stereo
Marin wolfridge / Attack (straffer Hinterbau, der aber funktioniert)
Bionicon Alva 160 Air (tolles Konzept mit leichten Abzügen in Ausstattung und Funktion der Dämpfer)
Giant Reign (Hochpreis und mir zu DH-lastig)
YT Noton (noch ein Laster)
YT Wicked (viel zu wenig Lenkkopfsteifigkeit, war komisch zu fahren)

Achja, 12.12.12 siehe letzte Firma in diesem Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (16. Oktober 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> weißt du was es da gibt?? oder weiß das nur ich??
> 
> kleiner tipp: ltd edition bei den jungen talenten



Ist aber nur was für abwärts..... 
aber günstig mit 2999 (da gibts immer wieder super sachen zu fairem Preis) Fast wie Canyon


----------



## DiHo (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Rock Shox Federelementen
mit den Gummiringen drin und 190 Psi bei 95Kg kampfgewicht liegt satt und kein Durchschlagen die lyrik ist auch ohne Probleme
Fahre auch mal Bikepark (Beerfelden) mit kleineren Sprüngen und Wurzeln gibts im Pfälzerwald auch genug
kann nicht klagen


----------



## TrailStar87 (17. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin,
verkaufe mein Canyon Strive ES 0.7 2011, leider komme nicht zum fahren und es ist einfach zu schade um es im Schuppen stehen zu haben, ohne das es bewegt wird. Ich bin bin ca. 150km seit dem ich es habe gefahren, das auch zu 80% auf festen bzw. schotter gefahren und ich hatte bis dato keine probleme mit dem Fahrrad. Alles ist Original und Rechnung liegt da bei.

Ein Bild findet ihr in meinem Album hier im Forum, kann aber Detailbilder sofort machen und hoch laden. 

Wenn ihr interesse habt, schreibt mir einfach eine PN mit euren Fragen, der Preis ist VB.


----------



## DiHo (17. Oktober 2012)

TrailStar87 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> verkaufe mein Canyon Strive ES 0.7 2011, leider komme nicht zum fahren und es ist einfach zu schade um es im Schuppen stehen zu haben, ohne das es bewegt wird. Ich bin bin ca. 150km seit dem ich es habe gefahren, das auch zu 80% auf festen bzw. schotter gefahren und ich hatte bis dato keine probleme mit dem Fahrrad. Alles ist Original und Rechnung liegt da bei.
> 
> Ein Bild findet ihr in meinem Album hier im Forum, kann aber Detailbilder sofort machen und hoch laden.
> ...


Fahre das Model auch..... kann nur sagen: Zuschlagen Leute
In den Dämpfer für 15 Euro die Gummi Ringe rein, den Bashguard tauschen und los gehts


----------



## cilli (18. Oktober 2012)

Weiß zufällig jemand die Speichenlänge für das VR der SUN Ringle Expert eines 12´er ES8.0 sowie Bezugsquelle?

Danke


----------



## valmal86 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,

will mir den Lenker am Strive tauschen. Ein Azonic world force riser solls werden. Jetzt die Frage: 1" oder 2" rise???
Bitte empfehlungen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mir gestern bei einem Sturz das Unterrohr meines ES8.0 geknickt. Der Haptrahmen ist somit hin, würde ihn aber trotzdem gerne als Kit verkaufen, da der Dämpfer, Schwinge, Umlenkung usw. erst 3 Monate alt und daher voll funktionsfähig sind ( Rechnung Kpl.bike vorhanden ). 

Im Kit wären enthalten: Hauptrahmen ( defekt ), Schwinge mit Schaltauge, Sitzstrebe incl. Schutz, Dämpfer FOX RP2 BoostValve XXV, Steuersatz, Umlenkbox. Alles in montiertem Zustand. Gefahren wurde das Bike ca. 300km.

Bei ernsthaftem Interesse bitte PN mit Preisvorstellung.


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Oktober 2012)

Schonmal an das Crash Replacement gedacht?


----------



## rebirth (19. Oktober 2012)

Darf ich fragen wie bzw. worauf du gestürzt bist das sich das unterrohr geknickt hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe statt mit der Bremse direkt an einem Baum gestoppt ( ging schneller  )

Crashreplacement kenne ich, werde mir aber sehr wahrscheinlich einen anderen Rahmen zulegen ( vl. TORQUE ).


----------



## MeMa (19. Oktober 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich habe statt mit der Bremse direkt an einem Baum gestoppt ( ging schneller  )




Monsieur ich darf doch wohl bitten das etwas ernster zu nehmen 
Erst sagst du es am Telefon mit Schulter und so und dann sitzt du da so locker.

Ich war not amused über die Situation


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Oktober 2012)

Den Humor darf man nie verlieren! Der Rahmen ärgert mich mehr als die Schulter 

Du kannst nach deinem Zwischenfall ja auch wieder lachen 

Schließlich muss ich für den Nachwuchs ein Vorbild  sein.


----------



## simdiem (19. Oktober 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Den Humor darf man nie verlieren! Der Rahmen ärgert mich mehr als die Schulter
> 
> Du kannst nach deinem Zwischenfall ja auch wieder lachen
> 
> Schließlich muss ich für den Nachwuchs ein Vorbild  sein.



Gute Besserung deiner Schulter wünsche ich dir! Ich hoffe es ist nichts allzu ernstes...


----------



## MeMa (19. Oktober 2012)

Wie war das noch gleich? "Patrick lass mich, guck nach dem Bike." 
"Alles ok!" "Danke Gott. Hilf mir mal bitte, ich komm nicht hoch!" 


Schon dich ;-) Bis morgen. Klink mich aus.


----------



## rebirth (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich finds krass das der rahmen das nicht abkann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasL (19. Oktober 2012)

Je nachdem wie stark er am Baum gebremst hat, finde ich es eigentlich nur logisch, dass der Rahmen da kaputt geht!
Wenn man sich mal anguckt wie dick bzw. dünn das Alu nur noch ist!


----------



## MeMa (19. Oktober 2012)

Also ich kann nur sagen, das in den Schrauben am Lenker sich der Baum mehr als fest reingebohrt hat... das muss schon nen gutes Tempo gewesen sein. Auch von dem was Gianty erzählt hat.


----------



## wholeStepDown (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich war - seit ich das Strive habe (Mitte Juli) auch bereits 3 mal im KH - Schienbein flicken, Finger gebrochen und letzte Woche Hand und Rippen geprellt. Das ESX bin ich 5 Jahre ohne nennenswerte zwischenfälle gefahren- bin ich aber auch anders gefahren


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Oktober 2012)

Na ja, die Stelle war an sich gesehen völlig unspektakulär. Sie wurde es nur weil ich nicht bremsen konnte (war einzig und alleine meine Schuld ). Der Baum hat dann unseren Tatendrang recht schnell "eingebremst". Das Holz in den Schraubenköpfen des Vorbaus ist hart wie Stahl 

Im Falle eines "Falles" ist richtig Fallen alles. Der Protektor und der Helm haben zum Glück Schlimmeres verhindert. 

 @rebirth
Der Aufprall war schon eher hart als sanft. Das Material hat auch nur eine begrenzte Aufnahmefähigkeit von Kräften. Ich war sozusagen live dabei und habe Verständnis für das Versagen...

Blöd gelaufen aber der Blick geht nach vorne. Jetzt sollten wir uns weiter auf die schönen Seiten des STRIVES konzentrieren


----------



## wholeStepDown (19. Oktober 2012)

eigentlich hätte der baum das emergency "red" ja sehen und aus dem weg gehen müssen 

dir alles gute und viel erfolg beim (bike)wechsel!

edit: ich war auch 3 mal 110% selber schuld- immer unachtsam am ende der tour/des letzten trails


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ende der Tour...

Bei mir war nach 300 m schon Schluss. Es lag nicht an einer Unachtsamkeit sondern daran, dass ich die Bremshebel generell nicht ganz festschraube. Damit will ich verhindern, dass bei einem Sturz das Oberrohr oder die Bremshebel beschädigt werden. Leider war der Hebel auf der rechten Seite wohl etwas zu lose und beim Greifen nach einem Sprung habe ich ihn mit den Fingern offensichtlich nach oben gedreht. Ich habe dann noch verzweifelt versucht ihn zu greifen aber nach einer kleinen Welle war dann Schluss mit Kontrolle... Die Hinterradbremse alleine hat es nicht mehr geschafft, das Tempo nach dem Sprung nachhaltig zu verringern.

Ich habe das bei all meinen Bikes so und bisher gab es nie Probleme damit. 99 mal ging es gut und gestern hatte ich mein Jubiläum.


----------



## 4Stroke (20. Oktober 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ende der Tour...
> 
> Bei mir war nach 300 m schon Schluss. Es lag nicht an einer Unachtsamkeit sondern daran, dass ich die Bremshebel generell nicht ganz festschraube. Damit will ich verhindern, dass bei einem Sturz das Oberrohr oder die Bremshebel beschädigt werden. Leider war der Hebel auf der rechten Seite wohl etwas zu lose und beim Greifen nach einem Sprung habe ich ihn mit den Fingern offensichtlich nach oben gedreht. Ich habe dann noch verzweifelt versucht ihn zu greifen aber nach einer kleinen Welle war dann Schluss mit Kontrolle... Die Hinterradbremse alleine hat es nicht mehr geschafft, das Tempo nach dem Sprung nachhaltig zu verringern.
> 
> Ich habe das bei all meinen Bikes so und bisher gab es nie Probleme damit. 99 mal ging es gut und gestern hatte ich mein Jubiläum.



Das Sicherheitselement schraubst du nicht richtig fest 
Dann lieber mal einen neuen Hebel kaufen.


----------



## desktop (20. Oktober 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Und zur Grundsatzdiskussion bezüglich Hinterbaufunktion:
> 
> Ich fahre mein ESX 9.0 SL jetzt seit längerem und muss sagen ich bin immer noch sehr sehr zufrieden mit der Funktion. Die anfänglich unsensible Talas arbeitet mittlerweile gut und mein Hinterbau hat noch nie durschgeschlagen. Ich fahre zwar mit "nur" 20 bis 25 % sag, was ich aber richtig gut finde so. Einen Artikel zum Strive findet man übrigens auch im kostenlosen online Enduro Magazin. Dort steht genau dieses "Phänomen" beschrieben warum das Strive die 160mm die es hat auch hergibt
> 
> ...


 
Hate mal den link zu diesem Bericht?


----------



## Jason13 (20. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir is die vordere bremse links und du hast eben gemeint das rechts "fehlte" und die hintere alleine es nicht schaffte (=


----------



## valmal86 (20. Oktober 2012)

http://enduro-mtb.com/magazin/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (20. Oktober 2012)

Und was soll da drin stehen? Ich bin unterwegs und kann nich eben 50 MB runterladen


----------



## desktop (20. Oktober 2012)

Danke für den link


----------



## wasserstop (20. Oktober 2012)

Hi Ihr Striver 

Mir ist heut die Achse bzw. Schraube an der Umlenkbox gebrochen hatte das schon mal jemand ?


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Oktober 2012)

Welche den genau? Wie ist das passiert. Gelesen hab ich hier glaub schonmal davon


----------



## wasserstop (20. Oktober 2012)

Passiert ist es nach einem kleinen Sprung über einen Baumstumpf. Es gab einen lauten  Schlag dachte erst der Dämpfer wer durchgerauscht dabei war es das aufschlagen der  270° Box auf den Rahmen.


Und es ist die Achse/Schraube beim Sagmonitor


----------



## 4Stroke (20. Oktober 2012)

wasserstop schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Striver
> 
> Mir ist heut die Achse bzw. Schraube an der Umlenkbox gebrochen hatte das schon mal jemand ?



Hast du mal ein Bild? Interessehalber


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Oktober 2012)

Bild würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ist der Schaden am Rahmen groß?

Glaube rebirth hatte schonmal das gleiche Problem


----------



## wasserstop (20. Oktober 2012)

So jetzt hab ich ein paar bilder für euch 






















Diese Achse/Schraube die da verbaut ist kommt mir etwas dünn vor kann das sein?


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Oktober 2012)

Schaut nicht gut aus, bin gespannt was Canyon dazu sagt...
Hattest du es bei der Erstinspektion? Ich will meins nämlich Ende November checken lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Oktober 2012)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Bei mir is die vordere bremse links und du hast eben gemeint das rechts "fehlte" und die hintere alleine es nicht schaffte (=



Ich habe die Bremsen so wie ich es vom Motorrad gewohnt bin; Vorderradbremse rechts.

Da der Reflex nicht umzutrainieren ist würde es sonst ständig zu Problemen führen


----------



## wasserstop (20. Oktober 2012)

Nee die Inspektion hat ich für November eingeplant nun gehts in einem


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Oktober 2012)

@wasserstop: Kann es möglich sein dass der Dämpfer bei der Landung auf Block gegangen ist und die restliche Kraft den Bolzen zum abscheren gebracht hat? 

Eine andere Möglichkeit erscheint mir unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Oktober 2012)

Evtl hatte sich die Schraube auch gelockert und es dann anschließend gebrochen...
Das ganze macht mir leicht sorgen, scheinbar hat die Box immernoch Kinderkrankheiten
 @wasserstop Wieviel km hattest du auf dem Strive ca. drauf?


----------



## wasserstop (20. Oktober 2012)

@Gianty: meinst du das der dämpfer durchgeschlagen hat ? Gummiring war noch ca. 1,5 cm vor ende.


@Chrisinger: ca. 600 km hab vor vier wochen alle schrauben nachgezogen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=48245


----------



## DanielSuetel (20. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ist die Achse selbst gebrochen ( also das Stück mit dem Gewinde für die Inbusschraube ) oder die Schraube selbst ?

Die Inbusschraube muss mit Loctite gesichert werden, nicht das diese beim Nachziehen nicht neu mit Loctite behandelt wurde.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (20. Oktober 2012)

wasserstop schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Striver
> 
> Mir ist heut die Achse bzw. Schraube an der Umlenkbox gebrochen hatte das schon mal jemand ?



Meines steht deswegen schon das zweite mal bei C.


----------



## swoosh999 (20. Oktober 2012)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Und was soll da drin stehen? Ich bin unterwegs und kann nich eben 50 MB runterladen



http://issuu.com/41publishing/docs/enduromtbmagazin1/75

im großen und ganzen steht wieder dasselbe drin.
optimal für tourenfahren, schluckfreudigkeit wird aber vermisst.


----------



## Jason13 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ja das ist das Problem  eher durchschlagsfreudig


----------



## wasserstop (20. Oktober 2012)

@DanielSuetel: Die Achse ist gebrochen denn die Inbusschraube ist noch drann und kann auch nicht entferntwerden.

@rebirth: wie handhabt Canyon das mit der gebrochenen Achse? Geht sicher auf Garntie und was ist mit denn Macken die durch den Aufprall der box entstehen? Werden mitlerweile standfestere Achsen eingebaut?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=227444


----------



## DanielSuetel (20. Oktober 2012)

Oha, ich habe meine Box vor ein paar Tagen komplett demontiert weil sie geknackt hat. 

Ich verstehe nicht warum Canyon hier eine zweiteilige Konstruktion gewählt hat. 
Ich bin kein Experte aber eine durchgehende Achse mit zwei Endkappen wäre meines Erachtens wohl stabiler.


----------



## rebirth (20. Oktober 2012)

Die reparieren den schei* kommentarlos.. Mein rahmen hat ganz schön kacke ausgesehen, irgendwie haben dies beim ersten ma hinbekommen das man NIX mehr gesehen hat. Nur mein SAG-Monitor funktionierte nicht mehr. 
Bin gespannt wie sie es beim zweiten mal machen, diemal hab ich materialabtrag am Alu, letztesma wars nur die Farbe.
Meines steht seit zwei wochen bei C. Bisher noch keine Antwort wie verfahren wird...


----------



## wasserstop (20. Oktober 2012)

@rebirth: eigentlich gehört der rahmen ja auch getauscht ist ja beschädigt!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Oktober 2012)

Kannst Du bitte mal Bilder von den Bruchflächen machen? Nach Möglichkeit formatfüllend und noch als Makroaufnahme.


----------



## wasserstop (20. Oktober 2012)

@Gianty: das geht leider nicht das gebrochene achsstück hat sich irgendwo im wald verkrümelt konnte es nicht finden und die  Inbusschraube sitzt in der aufnahmefest da kann ich schlecht reinknipsen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Oktober 2012)

Schade...vielleicht hätte man erkennen können ob es sich um einen Ermüdungsbruch gehandelt hat.

Die Querschnitte wären auch interessant gewesen. 

Schlußendlich musst Du das mit Canyon klären. 

Viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielSuetel (20. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, bedeutet das nicht das dann der Konus auf der Schraubengegenseite noch vorhanden sein muss ? 

Das würde ja heißen das eventuell die Lagervorspannungsmutter weggeplatzt ist und nicht die Achse selbst.

Vielleicht hast Du ja die Möglichkeit mal in die offene Lagerseite zu fotografieren und vielleicht erkennt man dann etwas auf dem Foto.


----------



## wasserstop (20. Oktober 2012)

Bin schon dabei antrag ist schon ausgefüllt die Querschnitte kanich ungefähr angeben   Inbusschraube ca. m6 oder m5 Achse ausendurchmeser ca.8 oder 9 mm Wandstärke 2-2.5mm


----------



## wasserstop (20. Oktober 2012)

Genau die Lagervorspannungsmutter weggeplatzt ist und ein teil der Achse befindet sich noch auf der   Inbusschraube


----------



## wholeStepDown (20. Oktober 2012)

Deine Rechtschreibung würde ich auch mal reklamieren


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Oktober 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Deine Rechtschreibung würde ich auch mal reklamieren



Konstruktiver Beitrag


----------



## rebirth (21. Oktober 2012)

wasserstop halt uns/mich mal Bitte auf dem Laufenden was C gesprochen hat.


----------



## LANDOs (21. Oktober 2012)

wasserstop schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich ein paar bilder für euch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also der Bolzen in der Umlenkbox sieht wirklich etwas unterdimensioniert aus. Die Kräfte sind, meiner Meinung, im Regelfall nicht wahnsinnig groß, aber trotzdem hätte man ein paar Cent mehr investieren sollen. Was kostet der normale Service bei Canyon ohne irgendwelche Ersatzteile?


----------



## wasserstop (21. Oktober 2012)

Laut Canyon: RegelmÃ¤Ãige Jahreswartung (Hardtail 79,90â¬, Fully 89,90â¬, Rennrad 69,90â¬)


----------



## bloodyludy (21. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Also der Bolzen in der Umlenkbox sieht wirklich etwas unterdimensioniert aus. Die Kräfte sind, meiner Meinung, im Regelfall nicht wahnsinnig groß, aber trotzdem hätte man ein paar Cent mehr investieren sollen.



Kommt anscheinend bei den revidierten Umlenkboxen nach 2011 häufiger vor.

In meiner alten Box ist der Querbolzen weiter vom Drehpunkt entfernt und die Breite der am Rahmen angeschweißten "Abstützbassis" geringer. Die Box flext dadurch etwas. Zwar geht die Belastung dann auf den Dämpfer und dessen untere Lagerung (Thema wandernde Bolzen), aber irgendwie werden diese Querkräfte nun auf den Bolzen der Box-Lagerung weitergegeben. Durch die Breitere Abstützung schert der Bolzen ab oder wird abgerissen (Anzugsmomente und Durchmesser sind ja unverändert).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> ..Die Kräfte sind, meiner Meinung, im Regelfall nicht wahnsinnig groß..



Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo der Dämpfer noch nicht auf Block ist sind die Kräfte sicherlich in Ordnung und die Bauteile auch entsprechend ausgelegt.

Aber wenn er durchschlägt - was nicht selten vorkommen soll - und noch ne Menge Restkraft vorhanden ist, muss diese irgendwo hin. Und dann bekommt die Lagerung incl. Befestigung schon ganz ordentlich auf die Nüsse.

Ohne sich den Schaden mit den Restteilen anzuschauen kann man nur spekulieren.

Trotzdem sehr ärgerlich


----------



## LANDOs (21. Oktober 2012)

Hi
Nachdem ich mir das bei diversen Bildern angeschaut habe, ist dieser Bolzen von Canyon garantiert als Soll-Bruchstelle ausgelegt. Es ist überhaupt kein Problem einen stabileren Bolzen zu integrieren. Man sollte sich dann nur die Frage stellen, was passiert mit den anderen Teilen, wenn die Kräfte noch gröér werden. Ich glaube einfach, das Canyon nach und nach über die nächsten Modelljahre noch einiges ändern wird. Meiner MEinung gibt es das auch bei den großeren wie Specialized usw., wo nach und nach die Käufer die Fehler an den Hertsller rantragen und dann die Verbesserungen erfolgen.

Gruß


----------



## DiHo (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke der Konisch ausgeformte Lagersitz hält da alles ganz gut an sienem Platz.
Vermutlich fehlte da die Schraubensicherung (wie auf demm Lagersitz ja sehr schön zu lesen ist)
Das abgerissene Gegenstück lockerte sich und ist nach außen gewandert und wurde so abgeschert.
Deshalb nochmal (zum vierten mal): 
Schrauben mit Nagellack oder Permanentem Edding markieren.
Dann ist vor jeder Fahrt auf einen Blick zu sehen ob sich Schrauben gelockert haben.
Gerade bei Verschraubung mit wenig Nm und Reibwiederstand (SAG-Monitor) ist das wichtig trotz Schraubensicherung
Wobei hier ein Sprengring oder eine Klammer Wunder (Pfennig Artikel) wirkt


----------



## JulianM. (21. Oktober 2012)

abend, 

hab mein strive jetzt seit Mitte August und heute meine drei ersten kettenklemmer 
hab leider keine Fotos geschossen, werde ich aber nächstes mal tun. die kette hatte sich beim schalten vom großen aufs kleine ritzel von unten nach oben gezogen. dann popel ich die kette da wieder raus und kann ganz normal im kleinen ritzel weiterfahren, hochschalten kein act aber ich denke das tritt immer auf wenn ich ins kleine ritzel will... Abhilfe?


----------



## MeMa (21. Oktober 2012)

Gab hier schon mehr Leute die das Problem hatten... musst dich mal etwas durchlesen.
Ich hab's mit nem "Kabelbindermod" gelöst.... so kann sich die Kette nicht mehr hochziehen.


----------



## desktop (21. Oktober 2012)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Ich teile Swoosh Meinung ebenfalls ein bischen und ebenso die Meinung der Tester dre "Freeride".
> 
> Der Hinterbau (RP23) ist etwas frikelig zum Einstellen. Entweder straff, dann gut für Touren geeignet oder eben schön fluffig mit leichtem Hang zum Durchschlagen.
> 
> ...


 
Ob sich das "Durchschlagen" wohl mit der 2013er Dämpfergeneration in Luft auflöst? Hört sich ja fast so an, als ob das ein Problem der gesamten "Hinterbaukonstruktion" ist (Eingelenker). Hatte eigentlich schon das Strive auf der Liste, bis ich hier diese "Durchschlagenproblematik" gelesen habe. Bin echt verunsichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shabba (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

lese schon ne weile mit da ich mir im Ausverkauf auch ein Strive Ltd gegönnt  habe.
Folgende Erfahrungen habe ich seit 500 km gemacht.

- 1x Kettenklemmer. Durch drehen der Kurbel gelöst aber kleine Kratzer  am Rahmen
Hab die Kabelbinder montiert wie im Thread geschrieben bisher keine Klemmer mehr

- Luftdruck Gabel 45 psi bei 80 kg ( zugstufe und lowspeed druckstufe voll offen)
Ansprechen wird so langsam besser, muss noch die Gabel mit neuem Öl versorgen 
Denke dass es dann besser wird mit dem Ansprechen.

- Luftdruck Dämpfer gerade bei 220-230 psi. Bin nun zufrieden! Hab schon alles durch und bei 240psi komm ich nicht auf den kompletten Federweg. Fahre sehr viel Wurzeln und kleine Sprünge mit sehr viel Tempo.

- Hintere Bremse (Formula Oval) schleift, so dass das Rad 1 Umdrehung dreht und dann stoppt. Bremse neu befüllt und oft entlüftet.Sattel sehr oft eingestellt !Heute läuft es zum ersten mal wieder mehr als eine Umdrehung. Mal schauen wie lange!  Sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung.

- Bei schnellerer Fahrt hab ich heut festgestellt, dass die Box komische Geräusche von sich gibt wenn man lenkt. Genau weiss ichs aber noch nicht.

Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden, fahre Touren und Trails.


----------



## Shabba (21. Oktober 2012)

@wasserstop wieviel luft hattest du im dämpfer als die schraube gebrochen ist?


----------



## bloodyludy (21. Oktober 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> Ob sich das "Durchschlagen" wohl mit der 2013er Dämpfergeneration in Luft auflöst? Hört sich ja fast so an, als ob das ein Problem der gesamten "Hinterbaukonstruktion" ist (Eingelenker). Hatte eigentlich schon das Strive auf der Liste, bis ich hier diese "Durchschlagenproblematik" gelesen habe. Bin echt verunsichert.



Ich hab hier mal einen Link zu einer Kinematik-Analyse mit "Linkage" von Bikechecker (leverage-ratio):
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2010/08/canyon-strive-2011.html
=>letztes Diagramm vergleich Nerve, Strive und torque.
Die lieben Kollegen von der Konkurrenz haben da auch ne etwas weniger aussagekräftige Kurve (nur Kräfte):
http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/enduro/canyon-strive-esx-90-sl/a8031.html

Der Hinterbau spricht gut an, ist danach progressiv bis Linear (rising rate) und erst die letzten 20% des Federwegs degressiv (falling rate).
=>D.h. ein Dämpfer mit hoher Progressivität oder einstellbarer "Bottom-out"-Kraft sollte hier Abhilfe schaffen.
=>Vielleicht können ja Jungs auskunft geben, ob DHX oder Stahlfeder Besserung brachten.

Achja, hier der Link zur Erklärung der "leverage-ratio":
Leverage-ratio = Federweg / Dämpferhub
http://www.bikechecker.com/linkagedoc/terms.htm
"A progressive rate suspension means lower values of the leverage ratio for larger travel."
-jetzt hab ich mich selbst vertan 

oder einfach nach "compression tune reference chart" im Netz suchen.


----------



## wasserstop (21. Oktober 2012)

War auf 250 psi aufgepumt und es war noch ein Restfederweg von 1,5-2 cm da.


----------



## Tier (21. Oktober 2012)

JulianM. schrieb:


> abend,
> 
> hab mein strive jetzt seit Mitte August und heute meine drei ersten kettenklemmer  (...)... Abhilfe?



Nach Erfahrungen und Tipps aus diesem Thread gemacht:

Die Rolle der Kettenführung möglichst nah an den Bashguard schieben.
Dann das Halteblech, an dem die Rolle befestigt ist leicht in Richtung Tretlager biegen. 
(Bei der Führung gibt es das Problem das die Kette in ungünstigen Schaltkombinationen auf dem falschen Durchmesser der Führungsrolle läuft.)

Ich denke Canyon hat die Führung ebenfalls als Auslöser lokalisiert, weswegen bei den 2013ern eine andere zum Einsatz kommt.

Seitdem zumindest bei mir keine Probleme mehr mit Kettensaugen. 
Kettenlinienfreundlich schalten ist ehrensache. Nix extremes wie großes Ritzel + großes Kettenblatt und umgekehrt... 


---


Thema Durchschlagen des Hinterbaus:

Habe vor kurzem die Luftkammer meines Fox RP2 etwas verkleinert, indem ich sie mit einem Plastikstreifen (ausgeschnitten aus einer CD-Spindel-Abdeckung) "verfeinert" habe. 

Und siehe da: Meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser.

Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers ist gut und gegen Ende des Federwegs wird er etwas progressiver, was die Durchschlagsneigung verringert.

(Fahre gerade 190psi bei 80kg Fahrergewicht. Keine großen Drops.)


----------



## wasserstop (21. Oktober 2012)

@Shabba: dann behalte auch mal deine DT-Swiss EXC Laufräder im Auge hab schon das 3. neue Hinterrad.


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Oktober 2012)

@wasserstop wie schwer bist du mit Ausrüstung, wenn man fragen darf


----------



## wasserstop (21. Oktober 2012)

ca. 95kg reine Muskelmasse


----------



## JulianM. (21. Oktober 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Nach Erfahrungen und Tipps aus diesem Thread gemacht:
> 
> Die Rolle der Kettenführung möglichst nah an den Bashguard schieben.
> Dann das Halteblech, an dem die Rolle befestigt ist leicht in Richtung Tretlager biegen.
> ...



ist schon nahe dran :/ siehe Anhang...


----------



## LANDOs (21. Oktober 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Nach Erfahrungen und Tipps aus diesem Thread gemacht:
> 
> Die Rolle der Kettenführung möglichst nah an den Bashguard schieben.
> Dann das Halteblech, an dem die Rolle befestigt ist leicht in Richtung Tretlager biegen.
> ...



Hallo, wir haben an unseren RP2 Dämpfern genau die gleichen Probleme. Wir sind alle gut gebaut (hahaha) und haben schon bei lockeren Trails das Problem des Durschlagen. Der Dämpfer ist schon bis zum Anschlag aufgepumpt ->21bar. Anscheinend entwickelt Fox nur füt 70 Klio Persönchen...? Wo findet man eine genau Anleitung für das Tuning mit der Cd-Spindel? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasserstop (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich meine es gibt von Fox sogar solche zylindrischen einlagen, Spacer für den Dämpfer http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31039_Tuning-Kit-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## Tier (21. Oktober 2012)

Hier die Anleitung die ich mir hergenommen habe.



> Anscheinend entwickelt Fox nur füt 70 Klio Persönchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das liegt eher daran das Canyon den RP2 mit extra großer Luftkammer verbaut hat.
Wenn man sich die Bilder auf canyon.com ansieht, haben sie aber immerhin bei den 2013er Modellen die normale Luftkammer gewählt. (Auch wenn im Text immer noch von der großen die Rede ist)


Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## brandi (21. Oktober 2012)

Mhmm, dann könnte es ja doch noch was werden mit dem Strive 
Wiege mit Ausrüstung vllt. so um die 70 kg.

Der Preis des Spacerkits von FOX ist natürlich wieder mal wieder unverschämt teuer .

Und das soll bewirken, dass der Dämpfer zum Ende hin progressiver wird ? 
bei gleich bleibender Performance ?

Schon erstaunlich, dass ein paar Millimeter so einen Einfluß haben


----------



## rebirth (21. Oktober 2012)

Das mit dem "ende des dämpfers" kann nicht sein. Mein erster bolzen ist bei ner größeren Bodenwelle abgerissen.


----------



## LANDOs (21. Oktober 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Hier die Anleitung die ich mir hergenommen habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre das denn hier nicht besser?

http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING.../Kit--Float-Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning-Kit.html

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSkN63zQGHM&feature=player_embedde"]Fox Shock Spacer - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann auch das Spacer Kit empfehlen. Einbau geht Mega einfach und das Ergebnis stimmt


----------



## Tier (21. Oktober 2012)

Ist natürlich die "sauberere" Lösung, allerdings ist mir das Fox-Set ganz einfach zu überteuert gewesen. 
Die Lösung aus meinem Link sorgt für das gleiche Ergebnis. Zurückbauen lässt es sich auch einfach.
Statt des sicherlich ganz tollen und sehr blauen Fox-Fluids  musste bei mir plumpes Gabelöl hinhalten, wie es schon seit Uhrzeiten in ebenso plumpen Motorradgabeln verwendet wird. 

Den Dämpfer muss man für beide Lösungen nicht ausbauen. Allerdings gestaltet sich der Einbau der originalen Fox-Spacer einfacher.


----------



## kraft_werk (21. Oktober 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ich kann auch das Spacer Kit empfehlen. Einbau geht Mega einfach und das Ergebnis stimmt


----------



## desktop (22. Oktober 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Hier die Anleitung die ich mir hergenommen habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei dn 2012er Dämpfern hatte Cnyon den Zusatz XXV:

Fox Float Performance RP2 Boost Valve XXV

Dies ist bei den 2013er nicht mehr zu finden. Von daher scheinen die 2013er tatsächlich nicht mehr die große Luftkammer zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

ich hatte die Frage auch schon an anderer Stelle gestellt. 

Was bewirkt denn genau der Einsatz des Spacers in der Luftkammer und was die Erhöhung des Druck in der Stickstoffkammer?

Danke!


----------



## 4Stroke (22. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich hatte die Frage auch schon an anderer Stelle gestellt.
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß, soll der Dämpfer dadurch progressiver werden. Aber welche Stickstoffkammer meinst du?


Eines verstehe ich aber nicht ganz:
Viele beschweren sich, dass der Hinterbau durchrauscht und der Dämpfer durchschlägt.
Das Problem kenne ich, von meinem Canyon Torque Baujahr 2006! Der Hinterbau war wirklich degressiv und eine Bordsteinkante reichte aus, um den kompletten Hub des Dämpfers zu nutzen (DHX 5). 

Bei meinem Strive (FOX RP23) habe ich einen durchweg linearen Hinterbau.
SAG stimmt, der Dämpfer schlug aber bisher noch nicht durch, sondern nutze meiner Ansicht nach effektiv den gesamten Federweg. Der Hinterbau arbeitet durchweg linear, was ich aber jetzt nicht als schlecht ansehen würde.


----------



## iquilibrium (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich möchte bei meinem Strive nen Stahlfeder Dämpfer einbauen, weiß jemand welchen man verbauen kann, bzw. welcher passt?

Ich weiß dass das hier schon mal diskutiert wurde, will aber nicht die ganze 260 Seiten danach suchen  die Suchfunktion hat mich auch nicht zufrieden gestellt..

Was ich suchen, einfach nen vernünftigen Dämpfer für den Bikepark....


----------



## Ghost.1 (22. Oktober 2012)

hat sich am 2013er jetzt was an der box geändert?


----------



## DiHo (22. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich hatte die Frage auch schon an anderer Stelle gestellt.
> 
> ...


Spacer = verkleinerung der Luftkammer dadurch höhere Endkompression =
höherer Druck am Ende des Federwges bei gleicher Befüllung
Stickstoff ist in der Ölkammer des Dämpferöles und soll das Aufschäumen des Öles verhindern und wirkt auch wie eine Negativ Luftkammer. Deshalb zieht sich der Dämpfer auch bei Leerung der Hauptkammer zusammen. 
Ich Glaube der Dämpfer spricht leichter auf Unebenheiten an wenn man den Druck in der Negativkammer erhöht. (was wiederum ein Durchrauschen fördert)


----------



## desktop (22. Oktober 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Hier die Anleitung die ich mir hergenommen habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Habe mich heute bezüglich des Dämpferdurchschlagen an Canyon gewandt. Die Reaktion kam sehr schnell. Das Problem sei bereits ab Modelljahr 2012 behoben und taucht somit an den 2013er Modellen auch nicht mehr auf. Demnach müssten hi hier alle, bei denen das Problem.auftaucht ein Modell aus 2011
haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielSuetel (22. Oktober 2012)

hi,

kann ich so nicht bestätigen, ich bin erst glücklich geworden mit 0,4cc Spacer von Fox.
Fahre ein 2012 9.0 ESX LTD.

Ohne Spacer hatte ich Wegsacken und Durchschläge.
Mit Spacer nutze ich bei gleicher Fahrweise den Hub bis auf 2mm Restweg.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Ghost.1 (22. Oktober 2012)

Wenns 2012 behoben wurde haben es erst die 2013 Modelle


----------



## brandi (22. Oktober 2012)

Da müssen wir uns noch bisschen gedulden.

Hat sich denn schon jmd. ein neues Strive bestellt ??


----------



## desktop (22. Oktober 2012)

Hier die Antwort von Canyon;

Hallo Lars,

diese Problematik wurde von uns schon bei den 2012er Modellen behoben und wird bei den 2013er Modellen nicht mehr auftauchen.


Beste Grüße,


----------



## rebirth (22. Oktober 2012)

iquilibrium: stahlfeder im Strive: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/225623


----------



## DiHo (22. Oktober 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> Hier die Antwort von Canyon;
> 
> Hallo Lars,
> 
> ...




Was hätten sie sonst auch schreiben sollen???


----------



## bloodyludy (23. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich hatte die Frage auch schon an anderer Stelle gestellt.
> 
> ...







Verringerung des Ausgleichsvolumene per Spacer:
Durch den geringeren Raum in der Luftkammer für den Dämpfertubus ist die Federrate, sprich Progression höher und kann sogar so hoch sein, dass ein komplettes Einschieben des Dämpfers unmöglich wird.
=>Nach Gusto durchführen

Erhöhung des Stickstoffdruckes im Hydraulikdämpfer:
Der mittels Trennkolben vom Arbeitsraum getrennte, stickstoffgefüllte Ausgleichsraum ist nötig, damit der Dämpfer lageunabhängig und Leerhub-frei wird. Durch Überdruck werden im Dämpferöl gelöste Gase zudem gebunden. Der Stickstoffraum stellt einen Ausgleichsraum für das Kolbenstangenvolumen dar, ist aber keine "Negativkammer" o.ä. , das wird durch die aussenliegende Luftfeder komplett alleine dargestellt. Einen "Unterdruck" in dem Ausgleichsraum zu erzeugen wird nur in ganz speziellen Dämpfern durchgeführt, damit auf besonders kleinem Raum viel Hub erreicht werden kann oder das Ansprechen sehr weich (Der Druck im Ausgleichsraum steigt so erst auf Normalniveau und beim weiteren komprimieren auf "Überdruck", somit "fahre" ich eigentlich die Kennlinie der Luft ab), die Druckstufe ist dann aber unbrauchbar für einen Rad-Dämpfer.

Man kann durch den einfachen Aufbau allerdings Druck und Zugstufe nicht 100%-ig aneinander angleichen, da einmal eine Kreisfläche und einmal eine Ringfläche druckbeaufschlagt werden und so eine Ausschubkraft erzeugt wird.
Eine Erhöhung des Druckes führt neben härterer Druckstufe unmittelbar zu einer größeren Ausschubkraft der Kolbenstange (entspricht in etwa Losbrechkraft), da kein Bodenventil eingebaut ist. Druck und Zugstufenabstimmung oder Boostvalve (luftgefülltes, druckabhängiges! Ventil) funktionieren dann u.U. nicht mehr, wie vom Hersteller geplant. 
=>Finger weg! Profis machen lassen!

Sagt ein dämpferbauender Ing


----------



## bloodyludy (23. Oktober 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Spacer = verkleinerung der Luftkammer dadurch höhere Endkompression =
> höherer Druck am Ende des Federwges bei gleicher Befüllung
> Stickstoff ist in der Ölkammer des Dämpferöles und soll das Aufschäumen des Öles verhindern und wirkt auch wie eine Negativ Luftkammer. Deshalb zieht sich der Dämpfer auch bei Leerung der Hauptkammer zusammen.
> Ich Glaube der Dämpfer spricht leichter auf Unebenheiten an wenn man den Druck in der Negativkammer erhöht. (was wiederum ein Durchrauschen fördert)



Verstehe ich nicht

Warum sollte sich der Hydraulikdämpfer zusammenziehen?

Meinst Du die Luftkammer, die beim abschrauben abfliegt, auch wenn man den Druck abgelassen hat?


----------



## DiHo (23. Oktober 2012)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht
> 
> Warum sollte sich der Hydraulikdämpfer zusammenziehen?
> 
> Meinst Du die Luftkammer, die beim abschrauben abfliegt, auch wenn man den Druck abgelassen hat?



na du bist doch der Dämpferbauer.......
Durch ablassen der Luft aus dem Dämpfer ensteht doch ein Überdruck in der Ölkammer (STickstoff).............
Ich weiß nicht was dein Dämpfer macht, aber meiner Dämpfer zieht sich zusammen


----------



## DiHo (23. Oktober 2012)

hab allerdings einen Rockshox dämpfer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodyludy (23. Oktober 2012)

Entweder steh ich auf'm SChlauch oder wir meinen unterschiedliche Dinge:

"Luft aus dem Dämpfer ablassen", meinst Du damit die Luft aus der Luftfeder lassen oder den Stickstoff aus dem Dämpfer ablassen?

Beim leeren der Luftfeder ziehen sich die kompletten Dämpfer manchmal zusammen, da der Rest der Luft in der Negativkammer der FEDER größer ist, als im eigentlichen Arbeitsraum. Das hat aber rein gar nix mit dem Hydraulikdämpfer im "Inneren" zu tun. 

Falls der Stickstoff im Ausgleichsraum abgelassen wird hat der Dämpfer kaum mehr eine Druckstufe, baut so keine Dämpfkraft mehr auf und "fällt zusammen", weil die Kolbenstange durch ihre Masse einfach ein Stück weit einschiebt.


----------



## Dschensen (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Striver,

vielliecht habt ihr nen Tipp, wie das Werkzeug für den rot umrandete Teil heisst? Ich würd mir gern ne Nuss dafür für den Drehmo holen, aber mangels Fachbegriff tapp ich a bisserl im Dunklen. Und die SuFu gibt bei "Spezialwerkzeug Strive" auch nix her.

Servus,
Dschensen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Oktober 2012)

Stirnloch - Stiftschlüssel


----------



## DiHo (23. Oktober 2012)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Entweder steh ich auf'm SChlauch oder wir meinen unterschiedliche Dinge:
> 
> "Luft aus dem Dämpfer ablassen", meinst Du damit die Luft aus der Luftfeder lassen oder den Stickstoff aus dem Dämpfer ablassen?
> 
> ...




Ups... hab mich vielleicht nicht richtig verständlich gemacht
Nur die Luft aus der Luftfeder ablassen dann zieht sich mein Dämpfer zusammen


----------



## DiHo (23. Oktober 2012)

Dschensen schrieb:


> Hallo Striver,
> 
> vielliecht habt ihr nen Tipp, wie das Werkzeug für den rot umrandete Teil heisst? Ich würd mir gern ne Nuss dafür für den Drehmo holen, aber mangels Fachbegriff tapp ich a bisserl im Dunklen. Und die SuFu gibt bei "Spezialwerkzeug Strive" auch nix her.
> 
> ...



Ist das überhaupt eine Schraube?
Die Lagersitze werden doch von der Innensechskant-schraube zusammen gehalten oder?


----------



## DiHo (23. Oktober 2012)

Sieht eher nach einer Abdeckung aus..


----------



## LANDOs (23. Oktober 2012)

DanielSuetel schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> kann ich so nicht bestätigen, ich bin erst glücklich geworden mit 0,4cc Spacer von Fox.
> Fahre ein 2012 9.0 ESX LTD.
> ...




Jetzt habe ich das Fox Kit mit dem 0,2 0,4 und 0,8 Spacer bekommen.

Gibt es irgendeine Empfehlung für welches Körpergewicht der jeweilige Spacer ist?


----------



## desktop (23. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich das Fox Kit mit dem 0,2 0,4 und 0,8 Spacer bekommen.
> 
> Gibt es irgendeine Empfehlung für welches Körpergewicht der jeweilige Spacer ist?


 
Dann bin ich mal auf deinen Bericht gespannt, ob sich das Durchschlagen dann erledigt hat.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Oktober 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Ist das überhaupt eine Schraube?
> Die Lagersitze werden doch von der Innensechskantschraube zusammen gehalten oder?



Ich sehe das so:

1. Setze den Stirnlochschlüssel an die Mutter. Du kannst auch eine Sprengring- oder Spitzzange verwenden.
2. Drehe die Dämpferbefestigungsschraube in der Mitte mit dem Innensechskantschlüssel heraus, während Du mit dem Stirnlochschlüssel oder der Zange gegenhältst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschensen (23. Oktober 2012)

Merci vielmals für die sachdienlichen Hinweise 

Servus,
Dschensen


----------



## LANDOs (23. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich das Fox Kit mit dem 0,2 0,4 und 0,8 Spacer bekommen.
> 
> Gibt es irgendeine Empfehlung für welches Körpergewicht der jeweilige Spacer ist?



Hier ist ja eine Liste. Aber welcher Dämpfer ist der RP2?

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Resources/tabledata/2012FLOATAirSpringTable.htm


----------



## Frypan (23. Oktober 2012)

Mal eine Frage an andere 2'11er Besitzer: Hat irgendjemand einen X0 Umwerfer montiert? Wenn ja, was für eine Bezeichnung steht auf der Adapterplatte und ist es ein 2x10 oder ein 3x10?

Ich hab gestern den x7 der mit der Shimano Platte montiert war gegen den X0 mit der SRAM Platte getauscht und er sitzt viel zu hoch...

Bevor jemand fragt: Umwerfer S3 DM 38T, Kurbel 24,36 Bash für 38T


----------



## DiHo (23. Oktober 2012)

Frypan schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an andere 2'11er Besitzer: Hat irgendjemand einen X0 Umwerfer montiert? Wenn ja, was für eine Bezeichnung steht auf der Adapterplatte und ist es ein 2x10 oder ein 3x10?
> 
> Ich hab gestern den x7 der mit der Shimano Platte montiert war gegen den X0 mit der SRAM Platte getauscht und er sitzt viel zu hoch...
> 
> Bevor jemand fragt: Umwerfer S3 DM 38T, Kurbel 24,36 Bash für 38T



Irgendwo hab ich mal was gelesen über einen "low" Adapter
Dann müßte es ja auch einen "high" geben oder?
Vielleicht hast du den "high" Adapter verbaut?


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich das Fox Kit mit dem 0,2 0,4 und 0,8 Spacer bekommen.
> 
> Gibt es irgendeine Empfehlung für welches Körpergewicht der jeweilige Spacer ist?



Ich würde es mit dem 0,4 er probieren. Wenn nicht, der Spacer ist schnell gewechselt


----------



## Frypan (23. Oktober 2012)

Laut Canyon gibt es zwei Adapter: einen für Shimano und einen für SRAM.
Ich hab beide daheim...

Auf den niedrig bauenden Shimano Adapter für E-Type Umwerfer geht der X0 wegen der Backplatefräsung nicht drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (23. Oktober 2012)

Fährst du noch das original Setup?


----------



## DiHo (23. Oktober 2012)

Hast du den:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=...content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,113;lang=1

oder den:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=...content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,113;lang=1

Verbaut?


----------



## DiHo (23. Oktober 2012)

Frypan schrieb:


> Fährst du noch das original Setup?


Hab bei mir ein Slx Umwerfer verbaut (Original)
Nur die Sattelstütze hab ich gegen Reverb getauscht


----------



## DiHo (23. Oktober 2012)

Gefühlte Tausend Umwerfer gibts da....
Über Adapter hab ich noch gar nix gefunden


----------



## Frypan (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab den "passenden" Umwerfer. Es ist der Low. Ich habe ihn heute mal mit der für Shimano ausgelegten Platte befestigt und siehe da, die Höhe passt. Das Problem ist nur das die Platte nicht zwischen Umwerferkörper und Leitblech passt...
Deshalb bekommt man mit diese Lösung den Umwerfer in den kleinen Gängen nicht schleiffrei.
Man müsste evtl. 3-4mm plan vom Adapter runterschleifen...

Montage mit X0 Platte:








Montage mit Shimano Platte:







Die Bilder sind auch in groß in meinem Fotoalbum...


----------



## rebirth (24. Oktober 2012)

Meine schleift auch, wenn ich nicht auf dem rad sitz... 
Das mit dem adapter zeug von C. is alles so "will und kann nicht".


----------



## Frypan (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte es erst gar nicht angefasst, wenn der original verbaute XT gelaufen wäre, da aber ab Werk ein Umwerfer dran war der nicht schleiffrei einzustellen war muss ich jetzt halt basteln...


----------



## rebirth (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich musste meinen adapter am "oberen" loch abfeilen damit der umwerfer weiter zurück konnte. Trotzdem passt er irgendwie schlecht zur kettenlinie.


----------



## Frypan (24. Oktober 2012)

So, was Canyon nicht geschafft hat und wofÃ¼r ein Werkzeugmacher 50â¬ wollte hab ich jetzt geschafft. Ich habe an der Shimano Platte am hinteren Loch ca 2mm weggenommen und die hintere AuÃenseite des Leitblechs etwas nachbearbeitet.

Jetzt passt alles!


----------



## LANDOs (25. Oktober 2012)

Wie teuer war 2011 das günstigste Strive?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasL (25. Oktober 2012)

1999 hat das ES 7.0 damals gekostet!


----------



## Kolja_ (25. Oktober 2012)

Wenn mich nicht alles tÃ¤uscht nicht als Startpreis... ich hab mehr als 2000â¬ ausgegeben, ich glaube 2299â¬... kann heute Abend mal auf die Rechnung schauen.


----------



## LukasL (25. Oktober 2012)

Also ich habe Mitte Mai 2011, 1999â¬ fÃ¼r mein Strive ES 7.0 bezahlt!


----------



## Kolja_ (25. Oktober 2012)

Tatsache, ich auch! 1999!


----------



## esprit70 (25. Oktober 2012)

hallo zusammen, habe mal eine Frage zum Race, was meint ihr. Kann man damit auch normal fahren leichte Steigungen / Waldautobahnen rund um DU/E/OB (Halden hoch fahren) !!!


----------



## JulianM. (25. Oktober 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, habe mal eine Frage zum Race, was meint ihr. Kann man damit auch normal fahren leichte Steigungen / Waldautobahnen rund um DU/E/OB (Halden hoch fahren) !!!



Du stürzt Dich Vollgas bergab über feinste Singletrails, schießt in die engen Kurven und gibst alles am knackigen Gegenanstieg. Ein Adrenalin-Kick jagt den nächsten. Das extrem leichte Enduro-Fully glänzt mit einem überragenden Race-Setup und lässt Deine Konkurrenz vor Neid erblassen. Eine echte Revolution ist die brandneue XX1-Schaltgruppe von SRAM  der erste 11-fach Antrieb für Mountainbikes. Die super leichte, aus einem Stück gefräste 11fach Kassette (10 bis 42 Zähne) bietet eine extrem große Übersetzungsbandbreite und optimale Abstufung. Am Hinterrad sorgt das neue XX1-Schaltwerk mit bewährter Type 2-Dämpfung für Kettenspannung und verhindert so wirkungsvoll das Schlagen der Kette.
Extrem schnelle, leichte Gangwechsel, mehr Bodenfreiheit  perfekte Bedingungen für Deinen nächsten Renn-Einsatz. Mit Leichtig- und Steifigkeit trumpft auch die neue Fox Float aus der Factory-Serie mit Kashima Beschichtung. Volle Konzentration auf das Wesentliche: Dank CTD-System in Verbindung mit dem Remotehebel am Lenker lässt sich das Fahrwerk schnell und unkompliziert an die jeweilige Fahrsituation anpassen. Ready to Race  Siege inklusive!

ehm... JA!


----------



## esprit70 (25. Oktober 2012)

Das habe ich auch schon gelesen. Und das die Herren und Damen aus KO gerne Räder verkaufen. Schreiben die sicherlich immer nur das beste 

Spass bei Seite. Es geht hier um die Beschriebene Übersetzung. Als Laie frage ich mich reicht das im realen oder ist das nur ein Werbeversprechen...


----------



## Frypan (25. Oktober 2012)

XX1 ist nur was für Leute die es sich zutrauen...

Ein Kumpel von mir fährt XC und Marathon rennen und ist die XX1 probegefahren als Option für nächste Saison. Ihm ist das zu krass...

Wenn du immer Kettenblätter tauschen magst und deine Touren genauestens vorplanen magst: viel Spaß!

Ansonsten gönn dir lieber das SL...


----------



## LANDOs (25. Oktober 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, habe mal eine Frage zum Race, was meint ihr. Kann man damit auch normal fahren leichte Steigungen / Waldautobahnen rund um DU/E/OB (Halden hoch fahren) !!!




Dafür kannst Du Dir fast 3000 Euro sparen und kommst auch mit nem Grand Canyon Al 6.0 aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (25. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Dafür kannst Du Dir fast 3000 Euro sparen und kommst auch mit nem Grand Canyon Al 6.0 aus.



Na, na. Sag doch sowas nicht, sonst kommt wieder: "war ja nur Spaß" oder "bist du arrogant" 

Meine Empfehlung wäre da tatsächlich das 9.0 SL, das ist jedem leichten Anstieg gewachsen...


----------



## esprit70 (25. Oktober 2012)

Und überlege ob ich nun es noch mal versuchen soll mit dem mehr Berg runterfahren (wollte mein AM abgeben) und das Strive gefällt mir Optisch einfach besser als das AM oder eben das neue Nerve CF nehmen soll (ich komme eigentlich vom Triathlon/Rennrad fahren) und wollte mit dem AM was neues ausprobieren, muss aber sagen das ich zuviel "Angst" habe es richtig krachen zu lassen Bergab...... 

Aber das RACE sieht einfach nur geil aus und die Möglichkeit nun beide Dämpfer vom Lenkrad zu verstellen, finde ich klasse und kein anders Canyon hat das gerade!!!! Aber wenn die "Semi Prof" darauf schon verzichten lass ich es besser erst recht....


----------



## LANDOs (25. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn Du mit nem Strive nicht ne Halde in Duisburg runterfahren kannst, solltest du es aufgeben... Das Teil fährt sich zum AM wie auf Schienen.


----------



## esprit70 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme schon gut die Halde Haniel runter und das auch am ganzen Stück ;-) vielleicht ist der innerliche Anspruch dummer weise zu hoch... 

werde einfach dieser Tage mal nach Koblenz fahren und beide mal dort kurz testen  

ps... wenn Strive das 9.0 ...


----------



## DiHo (25. Oktober 2012)

Warum nicht das Race?
wenns Dir gefällt und zu deinen Touren passt dann würd ichdas nehmen
(vielleicht noch Probefahrt machen)


----------



## esprit70 (25. Oktober 2012)

Werde, beide einfach in KO testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruppi69 (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Strive-Gemeinde,

ich zähle mich jetzt auch nach langem hin und her zu den stolzen Strive besitzern. Hab mir ein gebrauchtes Strive ES 7.0 2011 im Bikemarkt gekauft. Ging alles reibungslos und das Strive ist echt top. Meinen besten Dank an LukasL.
Nur hab ich leider eine Sache die mich ein bisschen verunsichert. Ich hab heute die Gabel und den Dämpfer auf mich abgestimmt. Soweit so gut. Bin mir zwar noch ein bisschen unsicher was den richtigen Druck angeht, aber da hilft nur rumprobieren. Auch habe ich alle Lagerdrehmomente mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel überprüft. Aber! Wenn ich mich auf den Sattel setze und mit den Füßen und meinem Gewicht ein klein bisschen "Schaukel", dann hört es sich so an, als würde irgendetwas irgendwo angehen/gegenstoßen. Fühlt sich an wie ein kleiner Schlag. Man spürt es auch ganz deutlich am Lenker. Wenn ich die Druckstufe auf Mittelposition stelle, dann wird es deutlicher. Ein drehen an der Zugstufe hat irgendwie weinig Auswirkung auf die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit. Auch ist das Tuningkit verbaut. 4 Ringe sind noch übrig. Also müssten auch 4 verbaut sein. 
Kann es leider nicht genau lokalisieren. Werd morgen mal mit einem Freund versuchen es zu finden. Aber kann mir vielleicht einer von euch weiterhelfen? Wo soll ich zu suchen beginnen? Ist das bei jemandem ähnlich? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar. Wollte morgen nämlich den ersten Ausritt starten. 

P.S. Das Strive war kurz zuvor bei Canyon beim Service. Dabei wurde so einiges erneuert:

- 270 Grad Box
- Rocker Arm Set
- Shock Mount Axle
- Needle Bearing Set
- Rillenkugellager
- Shock Bushing
- To-Torque

Lg Ruppi


----------



## DiHo (26. Oktober 2012)

ruppi69 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Strive-Gemeinde,
> 
> ich zähle mich jetzt auch nach langem hin und her zu den stolzen Strive besitzern. Hab mir ein gebrauchtes Strive ES 7.0 2011 im Bikemarkt gekauft. Ging alles reibungslos und das Strive ist echt top. Meinen besten Dank an LukasL.
> Nur hab ich leider eine Sache die mich ein bisschen verunsichert. Ich hab heute die Gabel und den Dämpfer auf mich abgestimmt. Soweit so gut. Bin mir zwar noch ein bisschen unsicher was den richtigen Druck angeht, aber da hilft nur rumprobieren. Auch habe ich alle Lagerdrehmomente mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel überprüft. Aber! Wenn ich mich auf den Sattel setze und mit den Füßen und meinem Gewicht ein klein bisschen "Schaukel", dann hört es sich so an, als würde irgendetwas irgendwo angehen/gegenstoßen. Fühlt sich an wie ein kleiner Schlag. Man spürt es auch ganz deutlich am Lenker. Wenn ich die Druckstufe auf Mittelposition stelle, dann wird es deutlicher. Ein drehen an der Zugstufe hat irgendwie weinig Auswirkung auf die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit. Auch ist das Tuningkit verbaut. 4 Ringe sind noch übrig. Also müssten auch 4 verbaut sein.
> ...



Beim Rock Shox Dämpfer ist das bei der eingeschalteten Plattform normal(das ist keine Zugstufe) wenn der kleine blaue Hebel in Fahrtrichtung gesehen nach links zeigt müßte es weg sein.
Bei der ersten und zweiten Plattformstufe hört oder spürt man ein mechanisches Klacken, das ist aber harmlos und normal.


----------



## DiHo (26. Oktober 2012)

AAaaahhhhh sorry hab mich verschrieben :
(das ist keine Zugstufe)  soll heißen:
(das ist keine Druckstufe)

sorry


----------



## ruppi69 (26. Oktober 2012)

Danke DiHo. 
Das beruhigt mich schon ein bisschen. Aber wenn die Plattform aus ist, quasi der blaue Hebel in Fahrtrichtung links, dann ist das Klacken auch da. Aber wenns normal ist, dann ist es ja ok. 

Aber irgendwie merk ich bis jetzt noch nicht viel Unterschiede bei Plattform und Rebound(Zugstufe). Bei meinem RP2 hat sich eine Verstellung viel mehr ausgewirkt. Bei Zugstufe komplett auf, is der rausgeschossen und bei ganz zu fast "eingeschlafen". Wirken sich beim Rock Shox die Einstellungen nicht so stark aus? Ist mein erster Dämpfer bzw. Gabel von Rock Shox.


----------



## DiHo (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja die Dämpfung der Gabel ist bei der Druckstufe ziemlich fein und eigentlich nur beim fahren zu erahnen, bei der Zugstufe ist da auch im Stand ein Unterschied zu spüren.
Beim Dämpfer ist das bei mir auch so
Hab meine Zugstufe zwei Klick zu bei 190 - 200Psi (95 KG ) 
Habe allerdings die Luftkammer mit den Gummiringen komplett ausgefüllt.
(keine Probleme mit durchschlagen)
Wenn der kleine Hebel nach links zeigt ist bei mir aber das "geklacke" kaum mehr höhrbar.
Ich würde trotzdem mal alle Lager mal Prüfen (Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen und dann durch den ganzen Federweg bewegen, Finger auf die Lager beim ein und ausfedern)
Gerne knackt auch der Origianl Sattel oder die Steckachse hinten (die zwei gummiringeringe an der Achse sollten in Ordnung sein und unbedingt Montagepaste verwenden).
Bei der Gabel auch Montagepaste an der Steckachse verwenden sonst wird die auch irgendwann anfangen zu knartzen.
An der unteren Aufnahme für die Zughüllen entsteht manchmal auch dieses Knacken (Fett oder Öl hilft)
Vielleicht ist ja auch das Steuelager nur locker


----------



## DiHo (26. Oktober 2012)

Fast vergessen
Wenn 4 Ringe übrig dann ist die Kammer auch fast voll (drei Ringe sind da schon beim Neukauf drin


----------



## ruppi69 (26. Oktober 2012)

Danke dir!

Die Lager sollten eigentlich alle in Ordnung sein. War ja erst am 17.10 beim Service. Aber ich schau da morgen trozdem. Und die Steckachsen werden auch überprüft. Sattel tausch ich auch mal. Werd dann morgen berichten.


----------



## ruppi69 (27. Oktober 2012)

So, hab heute alles nochmal überprüft. Ich denke es sollte passen. Leider konnte ich heute noch nicht fahren. Hat den ganzen Tag geschneit.


----------



## Chrisinger (29. Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr Empfehlungen für gute Winterreifen (Matschreifen) am Strive?


----------



## Frypan (29. Oktober 2012)

Bin gestern eine Tour auf/um den Donnersberg gefahren mit Minusgraden und Schnee und Matsch und hatte aus Faulheit noch die Sommer-Rocket Rons drauf...
Ging gut!
Wenn es matschiger wird Swampthing von Maxxis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (29. Oktober 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Habt ihr Empfehlungen für gute Winterreifen (Matschreifen) am Strive?



fahr die fat albert mit ca 1.5-1.8 bar und es läuft wunderbar


----------



## rebirth (30. Oktober 2012)

Meine Kiste steht, wegen dem kaputten "hauptlager an der 270er box", seit 09.10. in Koblenz. Jetzt habe ich heute eine Mail bekommen in der ich lesen muss das der Rahmen aufbereitet wird und die Box repariert oder ausgetauscht wird. Termin für den schei$ ist der 12.11!!! Beteiligt sie jemand an nem amo**lauf in koblenz?
Der bock stand öfter in der werkstsatt und in Koblenz als im Wald.... *grrrrrr*


----------



## wasserstop (30. Oktober 2012)

Tja dann vermute ich mal das es bei mir auch so sein wird, hab ja das gleich Problem.


----------



## Evilernie (30. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Der bock stand öfter in der werkstsatt und in Koblenz als im Wald.... *grrrrrr*



40km habe ich gemacht, seit dem geht nichts mehr...dieses warten wollte ich vermeiden, habe einen Termin da und hoffe, die schaffen es an einem Tag...


----------



## LukasL (30. Oktober 2012)

Die schaffen des an einem Tag wenn man einen Termin hat! War bei mir auch so!


----------



## Hoelzer_Sepp (31. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Der bock stand öfter in der werkstsatt und in Koblenz als im Wald.... *grrrrrr*


 


wenns im Wald steht is es doch auch kacke


----------



## potzblitzer (31. Oktober 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Habt ihr Empfehlungen für gute Winterreifen (Matschreifen) am Strive?



Guter Allrounder: Highroller 2! Wenn's wirklich ein Reiner Matschreifen sein soll: Conti Mud King 2,3. Hat n Stolzes Gewicht aber der is der absolute King im Matsch.


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Oktober 2012)

Hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, wobei der schon recht teuer ist


----------



## desktop (1. November 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich das Fox Kit mit dem 0,2 0,4 und 0,8 Spacer bekommen.
> 
> Gibt es irgendeine Empfehlung für welches Körpergewicht der jeweilige Spacer ist?


 
Haste die Spacer nun verbaut? Und wie ist das Ergebnis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blue729 (1. November 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Guter Allrounder: Highroller 2! Wenn's wirklich ein Reiner Matschreifen sein soll: Conti Mud King 2,3. Hat n Stolzes Gewicht aber der is der absolute King im Matsch.



Ja ja der Conti Mud King

dann doch lieber den Schwalbe Dirty Dan


----------



## yamsen250 (1. November 2012)

hallo Leute, *verkaufe meinen Canyon Strive ESX 9.0SL Rahmen Gr.L,*

 bin auf ein XL Bike umgestiegen, Farbe schwarz/gold, incl. XTR Umwerfer, ISCG Kettenführung, Sattelklemme, alle Kabeltüllen, Steuerkopflager, Steckachse... Bike wurde natürlich endurotypisch bewegt, ein paar kratzer sind da nicht ausgeblieben *um nur 790* bei Interresse bitte PM an mich, für Fotos etc.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (1. November 2012)

Scheint ein gutes Angebot zu sein!


Erstzulassung?
Wie viel Kilometer haben die Kassette und die Kettenblätter hinter sich?
Wie viel Stunden hat der Dämpfer und die Gabel hinter sich?

Wenn die Antworten positiv ausfallen könnte ichs mir überlegen.

Gruß Joe


----------



## knuspi (1. November 2012)

Er verkauft nur den Rahmen, also nix Kettenblätter und Gabel


----------



## MeMa (1. November 2012)

Das wäre auch ein zu gutes Angebot, wenn es das komplette Bike gewesen wäre


----------



## Mecka-Joe (2. November 2012)

Lesen sollte man können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott Freerider (2. November 2012)

Hi,

Kann schon jemand sagen ob die 2013er Rahmen eine
Zusätzliche Bohrung für die stealth Stütze haben, oder ob
das anders gelöst wurde!?

Danke und Gruss
Dennis


----------



## yamsen250 (2. November 2012)

natürlich ahndelt es sich bei den *790* *nur um den Rahmen*, Modell 2011 (Liefertermin war nach langer Wartezeit Herbst 2011)


----------



## MeMa (2. November 2012)

yamsen250 schrieb:


> natürlich ahndelt es sich bei den *790* *nur um den Rahmen*, Modell 2011 (Liefertermin war nach langer Wartezeit Herbst 2011)



wie viele km hat es denn runter?


----------



## yamsen250 (2. November 2012)

habe keine Tacho montiert, keine Ahnung, aber schätze mal 1000km


----------



## Nr5 (3. November 2012)

Servus,
ich trag mich mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Race zuzulegen. In dem Zusammenhang Frage an die alten Hasen: Was sagt ihr zur Tourentauglichkeit des Strive (Race)?


----------



## DanielSuetel (3. November 2012)

Moin, 
ich bin von einem Sting Hpc auf das Strive Ltd umgestiegen.
Klar ist das durch das höhere Gewicht Du nicht ganz den Vortrieb eines Marathonbikes erwarten solltest.
Von der Geometrie her ist das Strive wie ich meine ein wirklich guter Allrounder.
ich fahre die gleichen Touren wie mit meinem Sting. Bergab macht das Strive zehnmal soviel Spaß,  bergauf geht's langsamer aber absteigen muss man trotzdem nicht.
Ja, voll tourentauglich.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Nr5 (3. November 2012)

Hat schon mal jemand eine TransAlp mit dem Strive versucht?


----------



## rebirth (3. November 2012)

Ist es das schwerste und ungewöhnlichste bike aufm markt? Oder wieso kommen immer wieder die fragen nach der tourentauglichkeit?

Ich hab ein SX trail mit fast 19 kilo die weinberge hochgetreten und leb auch noch..


----------



## Happy-Dog (3. November 2012)

Bin den Spätsommer mit dem Strive Uina-schlucht gefahren. Ich finde das Bike auf jeden Fall voll tourentauglich. Aber wie mein Vorredner schon gesagt hat, geht alles etwas gemächlicher. Dafür macht's bergab aber Spaß. 
War für mich damals auch ein Kaufgrund, dass das Bike tourentauglich ist.


----------



## Tier (3. November 2012)

Ich würde das Strive auch als relativ Tourentauglich bezeichnen.
Das Gewicht geht m.M.n. voll in Ordnung. selbst bei der schwersten Version.


--

Mal was anderes:

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Kettenblattkombi 20/36 an nem Strive (7.0 2012)?

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Howdy-MUC (3. November 2012)

Hi, dieses Jahr 2 Transalps mit meinem 2011er Strive gemacht. Waren lange Tragepassagen über Gletscher und Pässe dabei, ging einwandfrei. Da Tretlager drück bisweilen stark ins Genick, wenn das Rad leicht auf dem Rücken verrutscht...einziges Manko. Liteville (MK9) hat das Dreieck bezüglich Tragefreundlichkeit wesentlich besser gelöst finde ich...hab den Bock meines Bruder auch von Zeit zu Zeit getragen. Gewicht ist identisch zu meinem Strive. 
In jeder anderen Lebenslage in den Alpen sonst immer Herr der Lage gewesen - und ich habe schon etliche Transalps hinter mir. Alpencrosstauglichkeit kann ich auf jeden Fall dem Strive bescheinigen, wennauch paar Kleinigkeiten zu bemängeln sind (bülliges Unterrohr/Tretlager, lächerliche/unfunktionale Kettenführung).

Grüße


----------



## Nr5 (3. November 2012)

Rebirth einen Uphill zu überleben reicht mir dann irgendwie doch nicht. ;-) 
Aber ok, wenn die erste Probefahrt mich nicht vom Gegeteil überzeugt, ist die Entscheidung gefallen. Spannend! Bis spätestens Mai muß ich's da haben. Da ist ein Trip nach Finale Ligure geplant...


----------



## Butcho78 (3. November 2012)

Tag zusammen,

werde auch in Kürze glücklicher Besitzer eines Strive sein. War gestern selber in Koblenz und bin begeistert, hatte vorher noch zwischen AL+ und Strive gependelt, nun ist mir klar was her muss 

Hatte bislang ein XC 8.0 und wollte dann unbedingt etwas, was bergab deutlich mehr Spass bringt.

Bestellt und auch bezahlt ist das 8.0er in blau/weiß (https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3047).

Nachdem ich gestern da war macht mich aber der stealth Rahmen des 9.0er an (https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3048). Abgesehen davon, dass ich die Farbe geiler finde ist natürlich auch die Ausstattung nochmal hochwertiger, sehr schick finde ich auch                                                                                                                       Crankbrothers Iodine 3 Naben und Felgen.

Mein Kopf sagt nimm dass 9er, mein Portemonaie sagt auf jeden Fall nimm das 8er.

Lange Reder kurzer Sinn, könnt ihr mir eure Meinung zur blau/weißen Optik des 8er geben? Ist das schick oder nicht? Würde gerne mal objektive Meinungen dazu hören. Die 

Viele Grüße aus dem Pott!


----------



## brandi (3. November 2012)

Finde das Stealth auch schöner
Allerdings vermisse ich so ein bisschen das cleane schwarz-weiß der Vergangenen Modelle

Wie war das Al+ so, hab mir auch die zwei rausgesucht, kann sie allerdings nicht probefahren


----------



## Butcho78 (3. November 2012)

also ich muss gestehen, dass ich dir technisch nicht viel sagen kann... habe meine bike leidenschaft gerade erst nach vielen jahren wiederentdeckt... das xc hatte ich 3 monate, hat natürlich bock gemacht aber der tourcharakter war mir zu stark. canyon hat's aus kulanz zurückgenommen (lob an den service!!!).

als ich rein kam in den showroom und das al probegefahren bin war ich begeistert, sitzposition, federweg, viel angenehmer als beim xc. 

habe mich dann trotzdem noch auf's strive gesetzt und wollte nie wieder absteigen 

mein bruder war auch mit, der nimmt das al+ 8.0 weil er nicht soviel wert auf extremen bergab spaß legt wie ich... 

nehme an das wird dir nicht soviel helfen, wollte aber wenigsten versuchen dir ne antwort zu geben 

was fährst du denn?


----------



## Astaroth (3. November 2012)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> werde auch in Kürze glücklicher Besitzer eines Strive sein. War gestern selber in Koblenz und bin begeistert, hatte vorher noch zwischen AL+ und Strive gependelt, nun ist mir klar was her muss
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
Ist das Bike für Dich oder das Forum gedacht...? Wenn Dir das Weiss Blaue gefällt dann nimm es und gut ist es. Was interessiert es Dich was die anderen über das Bike sagen? Hauptsache Dir gefällt es, Punkt aus.


----------



## brandi (3. November 2012)

Fahre ein CC- Hardtail und möchte für die 2 Monate im Sommer in denen ich in Deutschland bin bisschen was mit mehr Federweg haben.

Das Al+ wäre ein guter Allrounder und im Vergleich zu dem was ich jetzt fahr schon ne ordentliche Steigerung (fahrtechnisch würde ich mich schon höher Einstufen)

Beim Strive hab ich das bedenken, dass es "too much" wäre mit gleichzeitig eingeschränkterer Tourentauglichkeit 

Aber krass, dass Canyon das Bike nach 3 Monaten noch zurücknimmt...mhmm...


----------



## Butcho78 (3. November 2012)

Hilft mir jetzt nicht so wirklich weiter Deine Antwort... wenn ich mir sicher wäre, ob es mir gefällt oder nicht hätte ich sicher nicht gefragt. gerade weil ich mit unsicher bin wollte ich gerne ein objektives feedback.


----------



## Astaroth (3. November 2012)

Wenn Du es nicht weißt wer soll es dann wissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butcho78 (3. November 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Wenn Du es nicht weißt wer soll es dann wissen...



Alles klar, hatte dann wohl denn Sinn eines Forums falsch verstanden. Ich dachte man könnte ein solches auch nutzen um eine Meinung von Dritten zu hören, auch wenn die finale Entscheidung natürlich bei einem selbst liegt. Muss ich mich wohl getäuscht haben. 

Wie auch immer, erwarte von Dir kein Feedback auf meine eigentliche Frage und wünsche Dir trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Astaroth (3. November 2012)

Nix für Ungut! War nur meine Meinung dazu...


----------



## rebirth (3. November 2012)

Das 9er gibts auch in weiß/blau  

Die CB laufräder halten Viel mehr aus als man denkt, nur so nebenbei.


----------



## Butcho78 (3. November 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Nix für Ungut! War nur meine Meinung dazu...



war auch nicht böse gemeint  grunsätzlich hast du vollkommen recht, dass die entscheidung diesbezüglich nur bei mir liegt....

wünsche einen schönen abend!


----------



## JulianM. (3. November 2012)

abend, 
will mein strive über den winter ein bisschen aufhübschen, als erstes dachte ich an einen neuen vorbau, länge 30 oder 40mm um die sitzposition ein bisschen aufrechter zu gestalten. kann mir jemand einen empfehlen? farbe vom bike ist "OBI" (das orange 8er)...
dann sollten auf jeden fall neue griffe dran. empfehlungen? hab da schon evtl die von spank ins auge gefasst, in schwarz.
neuer lenker sollte über lang oder kurz auch hin? meinungen? spank subrosa 747 sieht in schwarz auch nicht schlecht aus.
pedale: spike flat pedal in orange... 
wäre schonmal orange... andere tipps zur farblichen weitergestaltung? 

schonmal danke für die antwort! 

ach bei den hinteren ritzel springt die kette nicht mehr aufs größte und nach dem kleinsten kann ich noch einen gang "leer" runterschalten ohne dass sich was tut. möglicherweise ist das schaltauge verbogen? was könnte noch in frage kommen?


----------



## simdiem (3. November 2012)

JulianM. schrieb:


> abend,
> will mein strive über den winter ein bisschen aufhübschen, als erstes dachte ich an einen neuen vorbau, länge 30 oder 40mm um die sitzposition ein bisschen aufrechter zu gestalten. kann mir jemand einen empfehlen? farbe vom bike ist "OBI" (das orange 8er)...
> dann sollten auf jeden fall neue griffe dran. empfehlungen? hab da schon evtl die von spank ins auge gefasst, in schwarz.
> neuer lenker sollte über lang oder kurz auch hin? meinungen? spank subrosa 747 sieht in schwarz auch nicht schlecht aus.
> ...



Kann das Schaltauge sein... Allerdings müsste es für so etwas schon arg um die Ecke schauen ^^. Andere Möglichkeit: Längung des Schaltzugs. Andere Möglichkeit: die Schraube, die den Schaltzug am Schaltwerk klemmt sitzt nicht mehr ordentlich fest. Andere Möglichkeit: Die Schraube am Trigger, über die man die Schalthülle verschieben kann ist verdreht worden. Wenn du diese Schraube nach außen drehst(das verkürzt den Schaltzug), müsstest du es wieder einstellen können.

Ansonsten Schaltwerk neu einstellen:
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Schaltung-Einstellen-Video.htm

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (4. November 2012)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> werde auch in Kürze glücklicher Besitzer eines Strive sein. War gestern selber in Koblenz und bin begeistert, hatte vorher noch zwischen AL+ und Strive gependelt, nun ist mir klar was her muss
> 
> ...


 
Laut Canyon Homepage ist noch kein Strve 2013 im Showroom. Sind die Bikes jetzt anscheinend doch scon da. Dann sollte man das auf der HP mal aktualisieren.


----------



## Butcho78 (4. November 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> Laut Canyon Homepage ist noch kein Strve 2013 im Showroom. Sind die Bikes jetzt anscheinend doch scon da. Dann sollte man das auf der HP mal aktualisieren.



Das neue Strive war tatsächlich noch nicht da....allerdings zum Beispiel das AL+ 8.0, was ebenfalls nicht als Showroom Bike auf der HP zu sehen ist... Bei den anderen Modellen bin ich nicht sicher, da ich mich primär mit AL+ und Strive beschäftigt hatte

VG


----------



## desktop (4. November 2012)

dann waren also noch 2012er Stives da. Werd dann am Sa. mal dort einflegen


----------



## Butcho78 (4. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Das 9er gibts auch in weiß/blau
> 
> Die CB laufräder halten Viel mehr aus als man denkt, nur so nebenbei.



9.0er stealth ist bestellt. Lieferung schon übernächste Woche lt. Website.... hoffen wir mal, dass alles glatt läuft


----------



## maxl_nbg (5. November 2012)

Hoelzer_Sepp schrieb:


> wenns im Wald steht is es doch auch kacke



Deins liegt ja eher im Wald


----------



## DiHo (5. November 2012)

ACHTUNG!!!
Bitte um mithilfe
Einem Freund von mir wurde Gestern im Großraum Frankfurt sein STRIVE 8.0 2012 in Schwarz Weiß gestohlen.
(Erst letztes Jahr wurde sein Nerve AM gemopst.......)
Wenn jemand irgend einen Hinweis auf die Sache machen kann, oder vielleicht weiß wo ein gebrauchtes Strive angeboten wird, bitte melden, wird zwar wenig bringen aber man weiß ja nie.....


----------



## Butcho78 (5. November 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> ACHTUNG!!!
> Bitte um mithilfe
> Einem Freund von mir wurde Gestern im Großraum Frankfurt sein STRIVE 8.0 2012 in Schwarz Weiß gestohlen.
> (Erst letztes Jahr wurde sein Nerve AM gemopst.......)
> Wenn jemand irgend einen Hinweis auf die Sache machen kann, oder vielleicht weiß wo ein gebrauchtes Strive angeboten wird, bitte melden, wird zwar wenig bringen aber man weiß ja nie.....



Auf jeden Fall die Ebay Kleinanzeigen im Auge behalten... denke der Wixxer von Dieb wir sicherlich noch etwas Zeit ins Land ziehen lassen. Uns wurde kürzlich dienstlich ein Drucker im Wert von 3 Mille geklaut, der wurde 6 Monate später in den Ebay Kleinanzeigen vertickt...dumm nur dass der Käufer unser Firmenlabel auf dem Ding gefunden hat uns uns wegen einer eines Problems kontaktiert hat... Nun wissen wir wer das Ding entwendet hat und machen ihn fertig!


----------



## Butcho78 (5. November 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> ACHTUNG!!!
> Bitte um mithilfe
> Einem Freund von mir wurde Gestern im Großraum Frankfurt sein STRIVE 8.0 2012 in Schwarz Weiß gestohlen.
> (Erst letztes Jahr wurde sein Nerve AM gemopst.......)
> Wenn jemand irgend einen Hinweis auf die Sache machen kann, oder vielleicht weiß wo ein gebrauchtes Strive angeboten wird, bitte melden, wird zwar wenig bringen aber man weiß ja nie.....



wo wurds geklaut? auf der straße, aus dem keller? überlege nämlich auch noch, wie ich meines sichere...


----------



## MeMa (6. November 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> ACHTUNG!!!
> Bitte um mithilfe
> Einem Freund von mir wurde Gestern im Großraum Frankfurt sein STRIVE 8.0 2012 in Schwarz Weiß gestohlen.
> (Erst letztes Jahr wurde sein Nerve AM gemopst.......)
> Wenn jemand irgend einen Hinweis auf die Sache machen kann, oder vielleicht weiß wo ein gebrauchtes Strive angeboten wird, bitte melden, wird zwar wenig bringen aber man weiß ja nie.....




geiler shit  
da würd ich ja mal mehr als an die decke gehen. deswegen steht meins in der bude und wird auch sonst nicht aus den augen gelassen. bin gespannt was das mit dem baldigen norco noch gibt, wenn das wer schief anguckt. 

ich werd die gängigen verkaufsmärkte im auge behalten...  

aber wäre wirklich mal interessant wo es geklaut wurde. und vielleicht mal die nachbarschaft anhauen? oder an ort und stelle zettel aushängen wegen zeugen?!


----------



## ltdrace (6. November 2012)

Genau ! Wo hatte er sein Rad ? Hat das Rad irgendwelche besonderen Merkmale/Bauteile, die vom originalzustand abweichen ? Hat er die Rahmennr aufgeschrieben ?

Schon bei der Polizei gewesen ? 

Schon komisch wenn es bereits das zweite Rad ist,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (7. November 2012)

Der sollte mal lieber ne gute Versicherung ins Auge fassen! (Huk, AXA, etc)
Irgendwas läuft da doch schief. 

Echt schade sowasa


----------



## Jason13 (7. November 2012)

Was Kost eine Versicherung? Und was decken die ab? Mfg Sebastian


----------



## LukasL (7. November 2012)

http://www.test.de/Fahrradversicherung-Fahrradklau-1244333-0/


----------



## Jason13 (7. November 2012)

LukasL schrieb:


> http://www.test.de/Fahrradversicherung-Fahrradklau-1244333-0/



Danke (;


----------



## Butcho78 (7. November 2012)

LukasL schrieb:


> http://www.test.de/Fahrradversicherung-Fahrradklau-1244333-0/



hab mich heute auch erkundigt, ne normale hausrat reicht aus, diebstahl aus dem keller, diebstahl eines abgeschlossenen fahrrades sowie diebstahl durch raub sind bis 5000 euro versichert...also lieber erstmal checken, ob nicht eine bestehende versicherung vorhanden ist, die solche dinge abdeckt, wenn dann ist es eine hausrat versicherung...

viele grüße und kopf hoch!


----------



## rebirth (8. November 2012)

unsere hausrat übernimmt 1000 euro. also genau lesen was man abschließt.


----------



## mcWolfgang (9. November 2012)

Servus an die Strive Gemeinde,
Seit Mittwoch gehör ich nun auch zu den glücklichen die noch ein 2012 ergattern konnten.
Der erste Eindruck ist super, zusammen bauen, drauf setzen und wohl fühlen.
Allerdings hab ich heut nach der 2. Testrunde schon das erste Problem.
Ich musste nach Ca. 60 km heut schon das Steuersatz Spiel nach ziehen.
Bisschen seltsam aber nicht weiter dramatisch, allerdings hab ich nach wie vor noch ein leichtes Spiel wenn ich die V.bremse zieh und das Bike bewege. Kann keinen Grund finden, bin mir aber sicher das es beim Aufbau bock steif war. 
Wie sieht das ganze bei euch aus? Vollkommen normal alles oder bilde ich mir nur etwas ein weil ich gerade auf jeden ******* achte weil es neu ist? 

Grüße Danny


----------



## Schoppaaa (9. November 2012)

Ist das eventuell ein leichtes spiel in der gabel?
Habe das bei mir auch wenn ich die bremse ziehe, liegt aber nicht am steuersatz...


----------



## gotboost (9. November 2012)

Können auch die bremsbeläge sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcWolfgang (9. November 2012)

Also die bremse hab ich geprüft. Die kann ich definitiv ausschließen. Ich glaub es ist eher die Gabel, ich dacht halt das die 36 Gabel Steifer ist in der Hinsicht als meine 32 fox. Bei meinem Spectral ist das "Spiel" ja auch. Das hatte ich aber als normal angesehen weil ich dachte die Steifigkeit der 32 Fox gibt nicht mehr her. Allerdings hatte ich mir von der 36 mehr erhofft.
Grüße Danny


----------



## sirios (10. November 2012)

Also von so nem bisschen hin und her verwindet sich die Gabel sicherlich nicht. Das liegt einzig und allein an dem minimalen Spiel das die Bremsbeläge im Sattel haben. Das kannst Du mal testen, dann wirst Du sehen wie die sich im Sattel hin- und herschieben lassen. War bei meiner Avid so und ist auch bei meiner Formula dasselbe. Aber kein Grund zur Panik. Wenn man das Spiel des Steuersatzes testen will zieht man auch am besten beide Bremsen und nicht nur die vordere da dann besagtes Phänomen auftritt. Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## rebirth (10. November 2012)

Buchsenspiel in der gabel(oder auch steuersatz) kann man testen indem man das rad auf lenker/sattel stellt und dann am casting oder der achse zieht. Hier sollte sich nichts, bzw. nicht viel bewegen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. November 2012)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> ... allerdings hab ich nach wie vor noch ein leichtes Spiel wenn ich die V.bremse zieh und das Bike bewege...



Kannst du bitte mal beschreiben WO du das Spiel spürst bzw. vermutest? 

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten. Einmal die weiter oben schon beschriebenen Bremsbeläge, dann evtl. das Buchsenspiel ( ja es gibt auch neue Gabeln bei denen man das Spiel "spürt" da es immer Toleranzen gibt. Man merkt schon den Unterschied von ein paar Hundertstel. Leider denken die meisten dass es sich dann um einen Mangel handelt. ), evtl. hat sich der Konus richtig ins Lager gesetzt, die Lager haben sich etwas gesetzt oder die Aheadkappe stützt sich auf dem etwas zu knapp gekürzten Gabelschaft ab.

Umgreife mal während der Prüfung mit der freien Hand den Steuersatz oben am Vorbau. Danach blockier mal die Gabel und umgreife die Standrohre und das Casting an den Buchsen. 

Sollte dort soweit alles i. O. sein, dann entferne mal die Ahedkappe und messe den Abstand von der Oberkante des Vorbaus oder des Spacers bis auf den oberen Rand des Gabelschaftes. Dieses Maß sollte größer sein als die Stufe an der Aheadkappe ( ca. 1mm ). Es könnte sein, dass sich nicht der äußere Rand der Ahedkappe auf dem Vorbau/Spacers sondern der innere Bereich sich auf dem Gabelschaft abstützt. Dann könntest du das Spiel nicht einstellen.


----------



## desktop (10. November 2012)

So,
komme gerade von Canyon. War im Showroom. War Hölle los, klar auch an einem Samstag. Hab das Strive, noch altes Modell und das AL+ mal im Vergleich gefahren. Das Strive liegt echt satt und ich saß schön eingebettet im Rad. Komme von nem 120er Fully. Ist natürlich ne riesen Umstellung. Schätze mal das Ler, dass ich gefahren bin, hatte locker über 15KG. Das AL+ ist spritziger, klar. Der Dämpfer ist schon ein wenig schwammig und musste für mich mit gehörig PSI vollgepumpt werden. Angeblich, so sagte man mir, sei das Durschlagen bei den neuen Modellen behoben (kleine Luftkammer). Für technische Trails und DH ist das Strive sicherlich ne Wucht.


----------



## schwarzerbus (10. November 2012)

Servus zusammen!
Kurzer Zwischenbericht in Stichpunkten nach 800km Strive (9.0 SL - 2011) fahren:


- Nach ca. 20 km hatte ich einen Chainsucker, ging aber glÃ¼cklicherweise gut wieder lose ohne LÃ¶sen der Kurbel bzw. des Tretlagers -> Canyon KettenfÃ¼hrungsrolle von der Kettenseite ein paar Millimeter Richtung Rahmen gebogen (Tipp hier ausm Forum) und nun lÃ¤uft es gut. Sicherheitshalber Kabelbinder an der Kettenstrebe angebracht. Keine all zu schlimmen Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe davongetragen. Puh!

- Die XTR Schalthebel touchieren bei etwas steilerer Bremshebeleinstellung das Oberrohr aufgrund von zu wenig Spacern im Vorbau, was sehr enttÃ¤uschend ist. 

- nach 200km ist die werksseitige KMC Billigkette gerissen; scheinbar der totale Dreck dieses Teil!!! Getauscht gegen eine hÃ¶herwertige Shimanokette, seitdem lÃ¤uft es noch besser mit der Schaltung.

- Ansprechverhalten der Fox Talas hat sich stark gebessert nach ca. 500 km. Anfangs mit wenig Luft den vollen Federweg ausgenutzt zum einfahren, irgendwann ist das Losbrechmoment deutlich geringer und man kann mit der Gabel richtig fliegen lassen.

- Der RP23 hinten funktioniert gut, Hinterbau kann jedoch als soft beschrieben werden, was schweren Fahrern sicher nicht entgegen kommt (ich wiege nur 78kg). Bei meinem Gewicht fÃ¤hrt es sich aber auf und ab sehr gut. SÃ¤mtliches Gerede Ã¼ber einen schlechten Hinterbau kann ich nicht bestÃ¤tigen. Andere FahrrÃ¤der (z.B. Trek Sratch, Giant Reign XO) sind fÃ¼r mich nicht zwingend Ã¼berzeugender. Nach MÃ¶glichkeit werde ich jedoch gegen einen DHX Air demnÃ¤chst tauschen.

- Die Bremsen Avid Elixir CR musste ich neu entlÃ¼ften, weil kein guter Druckpunkt vorhanden war und sau viel Luft im System war. Jetzt funktionieren diese wunderbar. Ãbliche Tricks angewandt um Bremsquietschen zu mindern - eine tolle Bremse!

- Die Fat Albert gefallen auch gut in sÃ¤mtlichen Bedingungen nach einer Einfahrzeit.

- Das Teil geht dank der Talas Funktion fast genauso steile Trails herauf zu treten, wie ein tolles Hardtail - ist halt etwas schwerer und bei den ganz steilen Steigungen muss man dann doch mal absteigen. Jedoch alles VOLL IM RAHMEN! Ein geiles Allroundbike.

- Bergab wird man jedoch durch diese AgilitÃ¤t fÃ¼r alles entschÃ¤digt - ein Traum, diese Wendigkeit! FÃ¤hrt sich so unglaublich sicher trotzdem, einfach top! Die Komponenten sind eben top.

- Nach matschigen Touren immer direkt mit dem Gartenschlauch gereinigt ohne auf die Lagerungen zu jauchen. Nach 100km zum ersten mal und nach 750km erneut die Lager ander 360Â° Box gecheckt - alles TOP in Ordnung trotz 2011er Modell. Kein knirschen, Knacken, nix. Nadellager des DÃ¤mpfer sieht gut aus. Immer schÃ¶n nachfetten natÃ¼rlich - das hilft sicher, denn "Wer gut schmiert, der gut fÃ¤hrt!"

- Die montierten Handgriffe von Canyon mussten Oury Griffen weichen, was sich gelohnt hat fÃ¼r 12â¬

- Die SattelstÃ¼tze setzt dem ganzen die Sahnehaube auf, auch wenn man auf richtig steilen Downhills trotzdem noch den Sattel ganz runterschieben muss


persÃ¶nliches Setup (78Kg, 185cm):
Gabel: ~48psi, alle Einstellungen auf Mittel
DÃ¤mpfer: ~150psi, Pro Pedal Stufe 3, Druckstufe Mitte
Reifen: Fat Albert- vorne 2.0 bar, hinten 2.3 bar
neue Shimano Kette XTR CN-M980 

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcWolfgang (10. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Bin der Sache nochmal nach gegangen, die Gabel hat ein leichtes Spiel im Rahmen. Wahrscheinlich hat sich das ganze nach der 1. Fahrt ein wenig gesetzt. Wenn ich das ganze ein wenig bewege merkt man es an den Stellen an denen die Gabel unten in den Rahmen läuft und oben an der Stelle an der der Gabelschaft wieder austritt. Die Schraube an der Ahead kappe hab ich ein wenig nachgezogen und die Ahead kappe liegt auch nicht auf. Das ist alles in ordnung. Jetzt die frage wie normal das ganze ist. Kann das jemand bestätigen mit ähnlichen Symptomen oder ist das schon eher ein defekt?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. November 2012)

Das kann schon mal passieren. 

Wenn ich eine Gabel neu einbaue oder tausche, hebe ich das Vorderrad an und lasse es mit ordentlich Schwung auf den Boden aufkommen ( bei gelösten Vorbauschrauben ). Dann setzt sich das Lager und das Spiel kann schnell eingestellt werden. Danach hat sich bei mir nie wieder ein Lagerspiel eingestellt.

Hast du die Vorbauschrauben auch gelöst als du das Lagerspiel mit Anziehen der Aheadkappe eingestellt hast?

Der Lenker soll sich noch ganz leicht nach links und rechts drehen lassen ohne dass es ruckelt o.ä.

Sonst ist das Lager schnell im Eimer


----------



## mcWolfgang (10. November 2012)

Ja Schrauben waren selbstverständlich gelöst. Ich probier noch mal die reinfall technik.


----------



## mcWolfgang (10. November 2012)

So, hab das ganze nochmal gelöst und mit einen kräftigen Stoß rein gedrückt. Allerdings ohne Erfolg, das minimale Spiel bleibt. Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau in wie weit man sowas akzeptieren sollte. Ist das Spiel normal oder sollte ich das gute Stück glatt reklamieren? Es ist keines Wegs ein gravierender Fehler, aber das Bike ist Brand neu und ehrlich gesagt auch ******* teuer! Da will ich natürlich kein Kompromiss eingehen solange ich ja volle Garantie und Rückgaberecht habe. 
Grüße Danny


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. November 2012)

Du hast Post..


----------



## Streifenhase (11. November 2012)

Hallo

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein 2013er Strive Al 8.0 daheim stehen?? mich würde gern mal bei Bilder sehen wie es in echt ausschaut... oder wurde da noch keins ausgeliefert...


----------



## Butcho78 (11. November 2012)

Was haltet ihr denn eigentlich davon, dass Canyon die 2013er Versionen "nur" noch mit einer 34er FOX mit CTD ausliefert?


----------



## MeMa (11. November 2012)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn eigentlich davon, dass Canyon die 2013er Versionen "nur" noch mit einer 34er FOX mit CTD ausliefert?




Die Diskussion gab es hier schon zu genüge. Da hilft "Suchen" ...


----------



## 4Stroke (11. November 2012)

was ist denn das?


----------



## Tier (11. November 2012)

Das Strive ist nun WAHRLICH nicht das erste und letzte Rad dieser Art.

z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. November 2012)

Focus hats auch


----------



## 4Stroke (11. November 2012)

Wer war zuerst da


----------



## Skoalman (11. November 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wer war zuerst da


Meines Wissens:
Diamondback -> Univega -> Focus -> Canyon


----------



## Streifenhase (11. November 2012)

Wo bekommt man in Deutschland ein Diamondback her??


----------



## DanielSuetel (11. November 2012)

So, mein Strive ist bald wieder zurück in Koblenz.

Sattelstütze knackt im Wiegetritt das ich wahnsinnig werde.
Habe alles mögliche probiert, trocken montiert , mit Carbonpaste, mit Fett.

Das nächste Knacken kommt aus dem Steuerbereich, entweder ist es das untere Steuersatzlager oder die Fox 36. 
Jedes Mal beim Anbremsen , knaaacks , und dann wieder beim Entlasten.

Das war mein erster Versenderausflug und irgendwie fange ich schon wieder an das Ganze zu bereuen.


----------



## DiHo (11. November 2012)

DanielSuetel schrieb:


> So, mein Strive ist bald wieder zurück in Koblenz.
> 
> Sattelstütze knackt im Wiegetritt das ich wahnsinnig werde.
> Habe alles mögliche probiert, trocken montiert , mit Carbonpaste, mit Fett.
> ...



Lieber Himmel....
Das Knacken war jetzt schon oft ein Thema in diesem thread.
Das Knacken kann von verschiedenen Stellen kommen (der Rahmen überträgt lediglich die Schwingungen oder die Geräusche und das kann bei jedem Rad vorkommen)
Also nochmal:
Vorderachse raus und, mit Montagepaste aufs Gewinde und in der Achsaufnahme, wieder einbauen.
Hinterachse genauso verfahren (häufigste Ursache).
Das Sattelgestell knarzt oder knackt auch gerne im Sattelkörper (ist da nur eingsteckt und nicht fest verbunden) da hilf ein Kettenspray mit Fließfett eigenschaften auf die Verbindungstellen von Gestell und Sattelgrundkörper.
Die Sitze der Zughüllen im Rahmen oben und unten etwas ölen oder Fetten (auch oft).
Die Pedale mit Montagepaste oder etwas Fett im Gewinde montieren.
Überprüfen ob die Kettenblattschrauben fest sind.
Steuerlager richtig einstellen.
Viele Leute hatten Angst um ihre Hauptlager oder unteren Dämpfer Rillenlager, das war aber nur bei den aller ersten 270° Boxen 2011 ein Problem diese wurde neu geformt und seither ist da auch Ruhe.
Google hat auch viele Tips parat.
Wir mußten alle mal mit dem Schrauben anfangen ,spart Geld und Zeit


----------



## Nr5 (11. November 2012)

+Daniel Was genau fährst du?


----------



## DanielSuetel (11. November 2012)

Ein Strive ESX 9.0 LTD , achja und ich schraube.

Das Rad wurde im Juli 2012 gekauft


----------



## valmal86 (11. November 2012)

also ich hab das gleiche strive wie du. bei mir hatte sich am gardasee letztens einer der achsnippel hinten ein bisschen gelöst und auch der lagereinstellring an der hinteren crossmax nabe. dadurch hatte ich ein kleines spiel auf der felge. alles festgemacht und siehe da.... 

läuft alles feinstens und mit jedem km am trail wird auch das füchsen sensibler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielSuetel (11. November 2012)

In meinem Strive ist ein DTSwiss EXC 1550 verbaut , Du hast das ESX 9.0


----------



## valmal86 (11. November 2012)

achja sorry... das hab ich grad verwechselt...


----------



## DiHo (11. November 2012)

Nachtrag:
An der X 12 Hinterradachse sind auf der Imbusseite zwei O-ringe verbaut 
die gehen gerne kaputt und unbedingt Montagepaste links und rechts drauf. (das war bei mir für knacken verantwortlich)


----------



## DanielSuetel (12. November 2012)

Stimmt, der eine O-Ring ist schon etwas angefressen.

Weißt Du ob man diese O-Ringe direkt bei Syntace bestellen kann ?


----------



## the_LTS_returns (12. November 2012)

DanielSuetel schrieb:


> Stimmt, der eine O-Ring ist schon etwas angefressen.
> 
> Weißt Du ob man diese O-Ringe direkt bei Syntace bestellen kann ?



Meine sind auch angefressen, Bestellmöglichkeit würde mich auch intressieren.


----------



## Kolja_ (12. November 2012)

Ich hab mal ne Mail an Syntace geschrieben, interessiert mich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shabba (12. November 2012)

Meine O-Ringe sind auch platt...


----------



## Kolja_ (12. November 2012)

Das ging sehr schnell! 



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> *
> Danke für Ihre Anfrage.
> *
> ...


Suchworte: x12 x-12 syntace oring o-ring


----------



## DiHo (12. November 2012)

Guckst du hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/O-Ringe-225t...014768186?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item416dc9123a


----------



## DiHo (12. November 2012)

Der äußere Ring geht trotz leichtem fetten oder ölen schnell übern Jordan.
Liegt wohl an der durchgehenden Nut, da quetscht sie der Ring beim drehen rein und gibt dann den Geist auf.


----------



## Shabba (12. November 2012)

Bezüglich der O-Ring Box in Ebay würde ich speziell nachfragen ob das auch EPDM O-Ringe sind, steht nämlich nix dabei.


----------



## DiHo (12. November 2012)

wenn schon dann Fpm oder Fkm ringe

Wobei das hier echt mal unerheblich ist weil einmal auf und zu sind die Dinger am "after"
Der äußere Ring wird wohl eher das Knacken oder Knartzen verhindern weil abdichten kann er ja nicht mit der Kerbe in dem Setzring


----------



## gasonroad (13. November 2012)

Hallo @ all!
ich habe mir auch ein Strive 8.0 in ice/blue bestellt, zugesagt wurde KW46, das währe diese Woche. Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob das klappt und vor allem ob wie die Farbe in echt aussieht....

Gruß:
Thomas


----------



## MeMa (13. November 2012)

wird sie wohl....
sieht ja aus wie meins...


----------



## Shabba (13. November 2012)

Kurzes Statement zu Swissstop Bremsbelägen und der Formula oval am Strive.
Da mir das Quitschen auf die Nerven ging, hab ich die Beläge bestellt.
Hab schon gute Erfahrungen mit den Belägen an der juicy 5 gemacht.

Man muss die Kolben ganz zurück drücken sonst passen die nicht rein, weil doppelt soviel Belag vorhanden ist als bei den originalen. Wundert mich schon  ein wenig, kommt mir fast so vor als wären die schon einiges gefahren, sind aber bisher nur 500km...

Zum Zurück drücken der Kolben unbedingt oben die Schraube am Hebel fast ganz raus drehen dann einen Lappen unterhalb vom Hebel wickeln. Wenn man entlüftet, hat  man sonst immer zuviel Bremsflüssigkeit drinn. Das entlüften etc. ist eh ein Drama!

Nach kurzem um den Block heizen, quitscht nix. Nach dem einfahren werden ich noch mal berichten.

Problem das weiterhin besteht ist, dass die hintere Bremse nicht ganz aufmacht.
Irgendwie scheinen die Kolben nicht ganz aufzumachen.

Vorne ist das Sattel ausrichten etwas stressig, da die Scheibe etwas Krumm läuft.


----------



## stromb6 (14. November 2012)

Das Problem mit den Ovals ist halt leider, dass sie nicht ausreichend weit aufmachen. Da nützt es auch nichts sie mit weniger Bremsflüssigkeit zu füllen. Es wurde ja von Formula bereits versprochen, dass die Oval für 2013 überarbeitet wird und der Abstand von den Bremsbelägen zur Scheibe vergrößert wird.
Ich kann nur sagen Formula FLOPP, ich habe beide meiner Ovals verkauft und gegen die XT ersetzt. Die XT ist besser dosierbar, hat mehr Bremsleistung, das Entlüften dauert 2 min und es gibt keine lästige Geräuschentwicklung mehr.
Also mir kommt nie wieder eine Formula ins Haus. Kann jedem nur davon abraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (14. November 2012)

So nun mal mit neuem Dämpfer getestet. Das ist wie ein neues Bike. Das Heck gibt endlich mal ein vernünftiges Feedback vom Untergrund und sackt nicht dauern durch bei Drops. Unverständlich warum Canyon nicht gleich einen vernünftigen Dämpfer verbaut, zumindest in ein oder zwei Ausstattungsvarianten.





Nun fehlt nur noch eine Fox 36 Talas 160 oder 180 RC2!


----------



## desktop (14. November 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> So nun mal mit neuem Dämpfer getestet. Das ist wie ein neues Bike. Das Heck gibt endlich mal ein vernünftiges Feedback vom Untergrund und sackt nicht dauern durch bei Drops. Unverständlich warum Canyon nicht gleich einen vernünftigen Dämpfer verbaut, zumindest in ein oder zwei Ausstattungsvarianten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haste den Dämpfer auf eigene Faust eingebaut oder hat Canyon dich da supported? Was für ein Dämpfer ist das?


----------



## stromb6 (14. November 2012)

Ein DHX 5.0 Air. Nein von Canyon gibt es keine Freigabe für andere Dämpfer und auch nicht für 180er Gabeln. Du brauchst aber nur das untere Nadellagerund das Einpresswerkzeug bei Canyon bestellen, dann kannst den Dämpfer schon verwenden. Oben fahre ich so wie in jedem Bike Huber Buschsen und Gleitlager. Also bei Canyon wegen Umbauten nachzufrqagen ist sinnlos, da bekommst nichtmal die genaue Bezeichnung des Steueratzes den sie verbauen. Nicht besonders kompetent die Hotline.


----------



## desktop (14. November 2012)

Und mit dem RP23 Dämpfer war das Durchschlagen nicht in den Griff zu bekommen. Hab die Befürchtung, dass die 2013er Modelle das Problem auch haben. Inwiefern ist dein Dämpfer denn da besser geeignet? Also, wo liegt das Grundproblem bei den Dämpfertypen, die Canyon verbaut?


----------



## desktop (14. November 2012)

Schau an: Strive 8.0 in L jetzt ab Lager verfügbar. Das verstehe einer. Zuschlagen? Bin halt total verunsichert wegen dieser "Dämpferdurchschlagenproblematik".


----------



## sirios (14. November 2012)

@stromb6 Dann bin ich also doch nicht komplett bekloppt wenn ich finde, dass der DHX dem Strive besser steht . Dein DHX scheint nicht die HV Kammer zu haben oder seh ich das nur nicht richtig? Scheint ein schlankeres Air Sleeve zu sein als bei mir. Vielleicht kannst Du mal kurz Deine Settings posten, würde mich interessieren


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. November 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Ovals ist halt leider, dass sie nicht ausreichend weit aufmachen.
> ...
> Also mir kommt nie wieder eine Formula ins Haus. Kann jedem nur davon abraten.


Haha, meine The One machte nicht richtig zu, die Oval nicht richtig auf... man meint echt, die nageln die Dinger einfach grob auf Augenmaß zusammen  Qualität sieht jedenfalls anders aus. Mir kommt auch keine Formula mehr ans Bike...




stromb6 schrieb:


> So nun mal mit neuem Dämpfer getestet. Das ist wie ein neues Bike.


Besser als "_wie _ein neues Bike" ist nur: ein neues Bike  Also mein Kumpel ist heilfroh, dass er sein Strive los ist und jetzt mein altes Torque FR hat. Fährt sich sowohl bergauf als bergab deutlich besser und trotz ~15,7kg ist es kein Bisschen träger. Er umarmt mich seitdem nach jeder Tour und bedankt sich dafür, dass ich ihn darin bestärkt habe, das Strive zu verkaufen...  

(@ all: nicht persönlich nehmen!  Unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete erfordern einfach unterschiedliche Bikes und das Strive war für den gedachten Einsatz einfach nicht das Richtige...)


----------



## Shabba (15. November 2012)

Hab auch schon gelesen, dass die XT Bremse sehr gut sein soll. Werd mich aber noch ein wenig mit der Oval rumquälen, da ich prinzipiell nicht so schnell aufgeben möchte 

Leider bin ich immer noch nicht ausgiebig zum testen gekommen...

Hab gleich auch noch nen neuen Reifen (Baron 2.3) vorne drauf gehauen, da bin ich auch mal gespannt.Hinten hab ich den MK2 2.4 drauf. Auf Asphalt läuft die Combo schon mal um einiges besser wie die FA Combo, bin von Conti eh begeistert.


----------



## stromb6 (15. November 2012)

@sirios 
Meiner hat die kleine Luftkammer. Der Dämpfer stammt ursprünglich aus einem Specialized Pitch und wurde umgebaut auf mehr Lowspeed Compression. Fahre momentan mit 11 Bar bei einem Fahrergewicht von 90kg und hab den Bottom-Out komplett weich. Mit 11 Bar hab ich derzeit 25% Sag und das ProPedal auf 200PSI.
   @smubob
Ich fahre auch ein 2012 Vertride. Nur bergauf ist das Strive um Welten besser. Ich fahre sehr viele technisch schwere Trails und da kommt das Vertride trotz abgesenkter Gabel permanent vorne hoch. 
Bergab ist das Vertride natürlich für gröberes ausgelegt, jedoch auf meinen Hometrails reicht das Strive locker aus. 
Für Freeride Touren nehm ich das Vertride.
   @Shabba
Also deiner Begeisterung für Conti kann ich mich absolut nicht anschließen. Ich habe heuer den so viel gelobten MK2 getestet und bin voll enttäuscht. Das einzig Gute an diesem Reifen ist der niedrige Rollwiderstand und die Haltbarkeit (obwohl bei schweren Fahrern die Stoppel auf Felsigem Untergrund einfach ausreißen). Grip bergauf ist viel schlechter als beim FA und auch bei Nässe ist der MK2 dem FA unterlegen. 
Tubless ist der Conti allgemein ein schlechter Scherz, die Dinger sind einfach nicht dicht zu bekommen. Hab das Drecksteil auf drei verschiedenen Felgen montiert, nichtmal auf der ZTR Flow war das Ding dicht zu bekommen. Den FA muss ich in der Woche max um 0,2 Bar nachpumpen, beim Conti musste ich jeden Tag 0,2-0,4 Bar nachpumpen.
Wenn du Schwalbe nicht magst kann ich dir gerne von Maxxis den Ardent oder Minion empfehlen.
Ich persönlich lege mehr Wert auf Grip, die Haltbarkeit ist bei mir nebensächlich. Der Rollwiderstand sollte je nach Einsatzbereich im erträglichen Bereich liegen. Der Verschleiß ist mir egal, bei meinen jährlichen Ausgaben fürs Biken fallen 200 Euro mehr auch nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (15. November 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Also deiner Begeisterung für Conti kann ich mich absolut nicht anschließen. Ich habe heuer den so viel gelobten MK2 getestet und bin voll enttäuscht. Das einzig Gute an diesem Reifen ist der niedrige Rollwiderstand und die Haltbarkeit (obwohl bei schweren Fahrern die Stoppel auf Felsigem Untergrund einfach ausreißen). Grip bergauf ist viel schlechter als beim FA und auch bei Nässe ist der MK2 dem FA unterlegen.
> Tubless ist der Conti allgemein ein schlechter Scherz, die Dinger sind einfach nicht dicht zu bekommen. Hab das Drecksteil auf drei verschiedenen Felgen montiert, nichtmal auf der ZTR Flow war das Ding dicht zu bekommen. Den FA muss ich in der Woche max um 0,2 Bar nachpumpen, beim Conti musste ich jeden Tag 0,2-0,4 Bar nachpumpen.
> Wenn du Schwalbe nicht magst kann ich dir gerne von Maxxis den Ardent oder Minion empfehlen.
> Ich persönlich lege mehr Wert auf Grip, die Haltbarkeit ist bei mir nebensächlich. Der Rollwiderstand sollte je nach Einsatzbereich im erträglichen Bereich liegen. Der Verschleiß ist mir egal, bei meinen jährlichen Ausgaben fürs Biken fallen 200 Euro mehr auch nicht ins Gewicht.



Hey, deine Erfahrungen mit dem MK2 sind interessant, bist du auch schon mal andere Reifen von Conti gefahren? Habe selber schon ne Weile Baron 2.3 gefahren und war sehr begeistert von denen, abgesehen davon dass sie doch eher schmal sind und dadurch Dämpfung und Seitenführung im losen gelände nicht so Top sind. Fahre derzeit maxxis hr2 und Ardent und bin zufrieden bis auf den Nassgrip auf Wurzeln/Steine und die Performance im Matsch. Da würde ich mir den Baron wieder wünschen  Generell ist die BCC Mischung von Conti im Winter eigentlich das Nonplusultra, weil alle anderen weichen Mischungen (maxxis St und Schwalbe vertstar) bei kalten Temperaturen deutlich an Grip verlieren. Habe gesehen dass du Dirty Dan aufgezogen hast, welche Mischung fährst du da und wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Reifen im Matsch? Bin auf der suche nach einem guten Matschreifen vorne, aber entweder sie sind mir zu schwer (Mud King) oder zu schmal (swampthing 2,3) der Schwalbe würde da nen Kompromiss darstellen, aber man liest so wenig über diesen Reifen irgendwie..(und ich geb's zu, Schwalbe versuche ich eigentlich zu meiden)


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. November 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch ein 2012 Vertride. Nur bergauf ist das Strive um Welten besser. Ich fahre sehr viele technisch schwere Trails und da kommt das Vertride trotz abgesenkter Gabel permanent vorne hoch.
> Bergab ist das Vertride natürlich für gröberes ausgelegt, jedoch auf meinen Hometrails reicht das Strive locker aus.
> Für Freeride Touren nehm ich das Vertride.


Wir fahren im Prinzip fast ausschließlich Freeride Touren  Dass der Kollege sich da ein Strive gekauft hat, war eigentlich schon fast grenzwertig, aber er wollte halt eine bessere Tourentauglichkeit und dachte der Rest würde schon passen, wenn man ggf. mal etwas zurückhaltender fährt. Technisch extrem schwere oder steile Trails bergauf fahren wir nicht, aber durchaus welche die mal ordentlich ruppig sind, da hat der Strive Hinterbau einfach nicht genug Traktion geboten. Mein Kumpel meinte immer, er fühlte sich wie auf einem Hardtail, andauernd musste er aus dem Sattel - wo er jetzt gemütlich drüber fährt. Eben da ist der sensible und aktive Hinterbau des Torque (mit Stahlfederdämpfer) ein deutlicher Vorteil. Klar, er hätte auch mit einem anderen Dämpfer rumprobieren können, die Geo des Strive fand er ja sehr gut. Aber da wir eine kleine Torque Familie sind (jetzt 4 St., mein FRX eingeschlossen) und er immer mal wieder eins davon gefahren ist, hatte er dazu keine Motivation, da die Hoffnung sehr gering war, dass der Hinterbau danach auch nur annähernd an den des Torque rankommt.
Andererseits ist das Torque auch auf flowigen Trails nicht zu schwerfällig und es lässt sich sehr gut pedalieren. Ich bin gerade vor kurzem mit meinem FRX mit einem anderen Kumpel, der auch ein altes Torque mit 180er Gabel und Stahlfederdämpfer fährt, eine klassische XC-Tour gefahren (Sattel permanent fast ganz oben, Höhenprofil a la Achterbahn, ständige up/down Wechsel, >90% auf flowigen Singletrails), das war so eine Wucht mit dem Bike  obwohl mein AM/EN-Hardtail, mit dem ich die Runde schon mehrmals gefahren bin, "eigentlich" besser geeignet sein sollte...

Wie gesagt, ich will damit das Strive nicht schlecht machen! Es gibt sicher viele, für die ist das Bike die deutlich bessere Wahl im Vergleich zum Torque (das trifft auch für viele Torque Fahrer zu, denen ein Nerve XC üppig reichen würde) - für unser Einsatzgebiet aber einfach nicht.


PS: Zu den Reifen... ich habe ab Hardtail gerade seit Kurzem die Kombi Baron 2.3 / Rubber Queen 2.2 (UST, wegen stabilerer Harkasse am Hardtail) drauf und muss sagen, das hat Potential! Ich kann nur empfehlen, die Reifen nicht auf zu schmalen Felgen zu fahren. Auf den SOS mit 21mm Maulweite war das schon fast grenzwertig, auf den Subrosa (Maulweite 25) bekommt der Reifen mehr Volumen und hat trotz höherem Luftdruck eine bessere Dämpfung, bei gleichzeitig besserem Rollwiderstand. Wie die Reifen an ihrer Grenze arbeiten, konnte ich noch nicht testen, das einzige Mal damit auf einem Trail war nachts, da halte ich mich vom Grenzbereich etwas fern  Aber Antriebs- sowie Bremstraktion auf Waldboden, Schotter und Matsch überzeugen bisher.


----------



## stromb6 (16. November 2012)

@potzblitzer
Das sind 2,35er Dirty Dans in Vertstar Mischung. Grip auf nassen Wurzeln und im Matsch ohne Ende. Ich fahre die Reifen den ganzen Winter, nur wenn meine Winterrunde durch die Rodler und Wanderer vereist ist steig ich auf meine Spikereifen um. Der Reifen ist super im Matsch, fahr die auch am Downhillbike bei tiefer Piste, sind mir lieber als die Maxxis im Nassen. Wie gesagt unter Nassen Bedingungen sind die Schwalbe Reifen gut.

Hab Conti nicht weiter getestet, da ich im Sommer alle Reifen Tubless fahre und wie gesagt mit den Contis nur Probleme hatte. Ich habe aber keine Lust Tubles Mäntel am Strive zu montieren, sonst wäre ja meine Gewichtsersparnis wieder im Arsch.

Also die Vertstar Gummimischung ist natürlich brutal bergauf und auf den Geraden. Du fühlst dich als ob dich jemand am sattel zurückhalten würde. Ist aber andrerseits ein gutes Training.


----------



## Shabba (16. November 2012)

Tja die Reifenfrage bleibt nie aus, deshalb gefällt mir das Thema (Reifensucht!!!)

Als erstes wollte ich mal meinen Einsatzbereich nennen:
Ich fahr ausschließlich Touren mit sehr vielen Trails. Meiner Einschätzung nach fahre ich die Trails im Vergleich zu vielen die ich bisher kenne und gesehen habe, nicht grad langsam. Teerwege sind halt auch welche dabei, meist aber Schotter und Waldboden.

Fat Albert 2.4 (vorne Trailstar, hinten Pacestar) klebt mir zuviel und fühlt sich im Vergleich zu vorne/hinten MK2 schlechter an.
Die Conti BCC Mischung fühlt sich auf jedem Terrain besser an...
Bin den MK2 v/h vor kurzem auf nem Marathon (sowas von Matschig) mit dem Strive gefahren . Ich war sehr überrascht, da ich am Berg eigentlich nie absteigen musste und Berg runter es auch sehr gut lief (Matschig).
Bin mir sicher, dass ein anderer Reifen aber für Schlamm etc. besser geeignet ist...

Jeder muss halt mal selbst ein wenig testen was einem passt, evtl. reicht mir die Combo bald auch nicht mehr. HAHA!


----------



## stromb6 (17. November 2012)

So soll es auch sein, jeder Fahrer soll für sich selbst testen mit welchen Gummis er sich am wohlsten fühlt.
Also ich wechsel lieber vor einer Ausfahrt den Laufradsatz als mit einem quasi Universalreifen auf die Piste zu gehen. Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage, dass ich vier Laufradsätze hab und so nicht ummanteln muss.
Ich hab in der Saison mitwelweile über 9 Reifensätze verbraucht und dabei 125.000Hm abgespult.
Den MK2 hatte ich am Gardasee montiert und leider hat weder Vorderreifen noch Hinterreifen den 6 Tagesausflug überlebt. Auf steinigem Untergrund (teils Geröllfelder) bei meinem Gewicht sind über 15 Stollen einfach abgerissen. Ist aber mit Schwalbes FA und Big Betty auch nicht besser gewesen. Da blieben die Stollen zwar dran, sind aber bis zur Hälfte eingerissen.
Einzig die Minions haben den Gardasee bis dato ohne gröbere Beschädigungen überlebt. Der Minion ist halt kein optimaler Tourenreifen, die super Downhill Performence musst du dir bergauf bitter erkaufen.
Der Gardasee ist halt ein reifenfressender Geröllhaufen bergab.


----------



## 4Stroke (17. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Haha, meine The One machte nicht richtig zu, die Oval nicht richtig auf... man meint echt, die nageln die Dinger einfach grob auf Augenmaß zusammen  Qualität sieht jedenfalls anders aus. Mir kommt auch keine Formula mehr ans Bike...
> 
> 
> Besser als "_wie _ein neues Bike" ist nur: ein neues Bike  *Also mein Kumpel ist heilfroh, dass er sein Strive los ist und jetzt mein altes Torque FR hat. Fährt sich sowohl bergauf als bergab deutlich besser und trotz ~15,7kg ist es kein Bisschen träger. Er umarmt mich seitdem nach jeder Tour und bedankt sich dafür, dass ich ihn darin bestärkt habe, das Strive zu verkaufen...  *
> ...



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, gerade das alte Torque hat einen Sitzrohrwinkel, der das Bergauf Pedalieren eher schwerer werden lässt. Da tritt sich mein Strive deutlich angenehmer bergauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. November 2012)

Mein neuer Rahmen 












Sieht in Natur viel besser aus als auf den Bildern 

Dann geht es morgen an den Aufbau 

Der wird dieses Mal nicht im Baum versenkt.


----------



## MeMa (17. November 2012)

du weißt was das heißt? 
rumkommen und zeigen ;-)

Am Rande:

Heute die erste große Tour gemacht.
Konditionell abgebaut in den 6 Wochen aber es wird. Morgen gehts dann weiter 

Und wann fahren wir?


----------



## bloodyludy (17. November 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Ich hab in der Saison mitwelweile über 9 Reifensätze verbraucht und dabei 125.000Hm abgespult.



 Hab Km statt Hm beim 1. Mal gelesen...


Ich hab auf Muddy Mary 2.35 Trailstar und Pacestar umgerüstet und bin damit mittlerweile glücklich. Mittlerweile sind die MM (2013) ja "echt" Tubeless ready und somit nicht schwerer als FA mit Schlauch. Treten kann man die auch noch und Schräglagen oder fahren entlang eines schrägen Weges sind im Vergleich mit FA dank massiver Seitenstollen definitv besser möglich.

Mal sehen, wie die sich bei Schnee und Eis schlagen...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Und wann fahren wir?



Sobald er aufgebaut ist 

Freut mich, dass es bei dir auch wieder aufwärts geht


----------



## Chrisinger (18. November 2012)

Schicker Rahmen
Also doch Crash Replacement genutzt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. November 2012)

Ja! Jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen neuen Dämpfer weil der "alte" nicht passt 

Ich hatte vorher einen "M" - Rahmen und wollte jetzt einen "S". 

Lt. Angabe von CANYON haben die STRIVE-Modelle pauschal eine Einbaulänge/Hub von 200mm/57mm....dem ist wohl doch nicht so 

Aber das wird schon 

Vielleicht hat jemand einen 190mm/50mm Dämpfer vom "S" Rahmen über


----------



## gotboost (18. November 2012)

Halte ich für ein Gerücht..


----------



## sirios (18. November 2012)

Ich auch! Dadurch wäre beim S die Kinematik des Hinterbaus auch anders und die Leverage-Ratio wäre unverhältnismässig hoch um aus 50mm Hub 160mm Federweg zu generieren. Das würde das Strive S wohl zu einem anderen Bike machen...


----------



## Shabba (18. November 2012)

Was zahlt man denn für den Rahmen im Crashreplacement?


----------



## potzblitzer (18. November 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ja! Jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen neuen Dämpfer weil der "alte" nicht passt
> 
> Ich hatte vorher einen "M" - Rahmen und wollte jetzt einen "S".
> 
> ...



Darf ich fragen wieso du nun doch auf S umsteigst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. November 2012)

Klar darfst Du fragen!

Ich habe in all meinen Rädern Rahmengröße "S", worauf ich in KO auch auf diese Größe fixiert war. Leider kam ich vor Ort damit überhaupt nicht klar, während "M" gut gepasst hat - warum auch immer. Beim TORQUE hat mir wiederum "S" sehr gut gepasst.

Auf den Trails war "M" auch kein Problem. Es ist gut gelaufen, war handlich, in der Luft war es auch sehr gut - bis ich dann mal auf den Trails eins in "S" fahren konnte. Das hat dann schon etwas besser gepasst, wobei es mir so vorkam, dass es in engen Anliegern und Kurven besser geht und in schnellen Abfahrten etwas nervöser ist. Das sollte grundsätzlich auch so sein, allerdings konnte ich es nicht "richtig" ausprobieren, da ich bei mir die Vorderradbremse rechts habe und es dort umgekehrt war...das ist beim Bremsen in eine Kurve etwas blöd, da ich gerne hinten in den Anlieger rutschen lasse.

Nun hatte ich durch das CR die Gelegenheit, einen Rahmen in "S" zu bekommen. Bevor jetzt die Spekulationen losgehen: NEIN, ich habe meinen alten Rahmen nicht extra gegen den Baum gefahren! Das hat nämlich ordentlich weh getan und war nicht wirklich prickelnd.

Ich bin mit meinen 1,67m irgendwie zwischen "S" und "M". Mal gespannt wie es sich auf Dauer so fährt - das alte hatte gerade mal 300km auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. November 2012)

Shabba schrieb:


> Was zahlt man denn für den Rahmen im Crashreplacement?



Das kann man auf der CANYON HP nachlesen. Hinzu kommen dann noch Verpackung/Versand und ein paar AW fürs verpacken. Unterm Strich waren es 991.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. November 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich auch! Dadurch wäre beim S die Kinematik des Hinterbaus auch anders und die Leverage-Ratio wäre unverhältnismässig hoch um aus 50mm Hub 160mm Federweg zu generieren. Das würde das Strive S wohl zu einem anderen Bike machen...



Fakt ist, dass ich nur 50mm Hub messe. Ich glaube zwar auch nicht wirklich, dass ein kürzerer Dämpfer eingebaut ist ( Du hättest Recht mit Deiner Begründung ) 

Vielleicht hat der kleine Rahmen gar keine 160mm Federweg    aber ich muss mal in Ruhe nachschauen. Beim Einbau musste ich ihn zusammendrücken, was mir schon komisch vorkam. Beim Ausfedern schlägt er recht hart an, was auch nicht normal ist. Leider habe ich diese Woche keine Zeit um nachzusehen aber ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

Aber nochmals: Es kann durchaus sein, dass ich noch einen Knoten im Gebilde habe!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. November 2012)

So Jungs,

es hat mir doch keine Ruhe gelassen. Ich habe die Kurbel abgebaut und den Übeltäter gefunden! Es war das Blech der Kefü. Wer hätte das gedacht, dass es dort so eng zugeht. Die musste ich jetzt kpl. bis zum Anschlag des Langloches drehen.

Aber jetzt klappt es 
War schon komisch, weil es genau 50mm Hub waren.

Sorry für die Verwirrung. Ich dachte schon es lieg daran dass ich rechts blind bin 

Hier noch ein Bild:







So, dann geht es nächstes WE weiter


----------



## desktop (18. November 2012)

Hat das Strive eigentlich ein "tapered" Streuerrohr? Kann dazu auf der Canyon HP keinen Hinweis finden.


----------



## Butcho78 (18. November 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man bei Canyon bei einer Neubestellung eines Rades den Laufradsatz gegen Aufpreis gegen einen anderen, höherwertigen tauschen kann als der, der standardmäßig verbaut ist? Z.B. wenn ich eine 8er Version bestellt habe aber mich der LRS des 9ers mehr interessiert.

Kann da sicher morgen anrufen und nachfragen, aber wenn heute noch jemand ne Info hat könnte ich den Abend damit verbringen mich mehr damit zu beschäftigen


----------



## DerMuckel (18. November 2012)

Nope, geht nicht. Ein "Customize"-Programm gibt es bei Canyon (leider) nicht.
Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## sirios (18. November 2012)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man bei Canyon bei einer Neubestellung eines Rades den Laufradsatz gegen Aufpreis gegen einen anderen, höherwertigen tauschen kann als der, der standardmäßig verbaut ist? Z.B. wenn ich eine 8er Version bestellt habe aber mich der LRS des 9ers mehr interessiert.
> 
> Kann da sicher morgen anrufen und nachfragen, aber wenn heute noch jemand ne Info hat könnte ich den Abend damit verbringen mich mehr damit zu beschäftigen



Nein, geht definitiv nicht.


----------



## Butcho78 (18. November 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Nein, geht definitiv nicht.


  danke dir!!! und einen schönen abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (18. November 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Sobald er aufgebaut ist
> 
> Freut mich, dass es bei dir auch wieder aufwärts geht




schaff dir mal whatsapp an 
guck hier aktuell nur selten rein.

wann isses denn soweit? 
nächste woche bin ich erst auf nem kongress unterwegs.
die woche drauf wollte ich nochmal eine tour in angriff nehmen. bin dies we knapp 80 km gestrampelt und hab den ersten wurzelteppich hinter mir. ging aber alles gut, bin jedoch noch etwas vorsichtig. war nen unbekannter trail in schmelz und später über hüttersdorf zurück. morgen hab ich nochmal nen arzttermin und dann muss ich mal schauen was er sagt. trag seit 4 tagen kein RV mehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ps.: YT Wicked gefällt mir neuerdings auch.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. November 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, gerade das alte Torque hat einen Sitzrohrwinkel, der das Bergauf Pedalieren eher schwerer werden lässt. Da tritt sich mein Strive deutlich angenehmer bergauf.


Das mit dem Sitz-(rohr-)winkel stimmt natürlich. Wenn man eine Asphaltstraße oder einen glatten Forstweg hoch fährt, passt das auch. Aber es geht darum, dass ihm auf Trails oder sonstwie unebenem Untergrund der Hinterbau einfach viel zu bockig war, wenn so viel Druck auf dem Dämpfer (Monarch) war, dass er nicht bei jeden Furz durchschlägt. Mit dem Torque + Vivid Coil sieht das jetzt trotz dem Sitzwinkel ganz anders aus. Wippen ist da ja auch absolut kein Thema. Und bergab liegen zwischen den Bikes eh Welten...




desktop schrieb:


> Hat das Strive eigentlich ein "tapered" Streuerrohr? Kann dazu auf der Canyon HP keinen Hinweis finden.


Ja, unten mit voll-integriertem Lager, falls das von Belang ist.


----------



## desktop (19. November 2012)

So, hab jetzt mal Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und mir das Strive 8.0 in ice blue geordert. Werd das Teil dann in Koblenz abholen. Bin wirklich gespannt wir das Strive vor allem auch bergauf geht. Werd zur Sicherheit mal mein 120er Giant behalten. Denke aber mit dem Strive passt das schon.


----------



## MeMa (19. November 2012)

Weise Entscheidung.

Bergauf geht's sau gut. Hab es gestern auch mehr hochgetreten als runterlaufen lassen. Und die Farbe ist schon toll. 

Achte aber etwas auf den Lack 
Hab mein Oberrohr mit Folie abgeklebt. Sonst wären jetzt schon Macken von Hose und Protektoren dran


----------



## desktop (19. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Weise Entscheidung.
> 
> Bergauf geht's sau gut. Hab es gestern auch mehr hochgetreten als runterlaufen lassen. Und die Farbe ist schon toll.
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp. Bin jetzt natürlich gespannt wir ein Flitzebogen. Der Umstieg von 120 auf 160mm ist schon gewaltig, wie ich finde. Hoffe nur, dass diese "Durchschlagen" des Hinterbaus Thematik behoben ist. Wenn ich Glück hab, steht das Teil am WE beim mir. Werd dann ausgiebig testen und brichten.


----------



## MeMa (19. November 2012)

Ich bin 1.76 groß und hab 68 kg.

Vorne 40 PSI und nen SAG von 27% und hinten 215.
Der Dämpfer ist jetzt recht hart eingestellt. Haben halt die Zugstufe noch verändert. 

Worauf ich dabei hinaus will:
Einer aus dem Team ist das Bike die Downhillstrecke runter und der wiegt locker 15 kg mehr und es ist nichts passiert.
Er wirkt jetzt viel  progressiver als vorher durch das neue Setup.

Von daher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cilli (19. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Ich bin 1.76 groß und hab 68 kg.


 
Welche RH hast Du?


----------



## MeMa (19. November 2012)

M


----------



## stromb6 (19. November 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Bin jetzt natürlich gespannt wir ein Flitzebogen. Der Umstieg von 120 auf 160mm ist schon gewaltig, wie ich finde. Hoffe nur, dass diese "Durchschlagen" des Hinterbaus Thematik behoben ist. Wenn ich Glück hab, steht das Teil am WE beim mir. Werd dann ausgiebig testen und brichten.



Da Canyon am Hinterbau des Strive nichts geändert hat, und die neuen CTD Dämpfer auch nicht besser sind als die Vorjahresmodelle kannst du davon ausgehen, dass der schwammige Hinterbau des Strive sich nicht geändert hat.
Ich habe den Dämpfer auch nicht wegen dem Durchschlagen getauscht, sondern weil die Float Serie im Strive in meinen Augen nichts verloren hat. Das Heck war mir viel zu weich und schwammig. Wenn du nicht langsam über hohe Drops fährst oder mit dem Bike in den Bikepark gehst wird bei deinem Gewicht das Durchschlagen nicht das Problem sein. 
Ich hasse es einfach wenn ich kein vernünftiges Feedback vom Hinterbau bekomme und das hat sich mit dem DHX 5.0 Air extrem verbessert. Auch das Wippen ist mit dem DHX wesentlich weniger.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> schaff dir mal whatsapp an



Ich wehre mich seit Jahren erfolgreich dagegen, ein neues Firmenhandy zu bekommen. 

Mein altes Dampfgerät passt in die Konsole vom Auto und hat schon so manchen Einschlag überlebt - auch den vor kurzem 

Jetzt kommst Du mir mit einem Smartphone....


----------



## MeMa (19. November 2012)

Die Jugend von heute 

Ich bin Tippfaul aktuell.


----------



## mcWolfgang (19. November 2012)

Moin, moin, 
Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand seine Reverb entlüftet? Ich muss das mal tun, hab allerdings kein bock mir das Entlüftungskit zu bestellen. Sollten da nicht auch die Spritzen von dem Bremsenkit passen? Ordentlich ausgespült und das passende Öl und das sollte doch auch funktionieren!

Grüße Danny


----------



## DiHo (19. November 2012)

Bestimmt, wenns Gewinde passt--


----------



## DiHo (19. November 2012)

Also macht doch das Strive nicht immer so madig........

Das ist doch ein Enduro Bike (für mich heist das wie ein AM nur eben gröberes geläuf) und kein Downhiller mit 200mm Federweg
Das ist nicht gebaut für Meter weite Sprünge oder Drops von zwei Meter

Und wenn dann noch behauptet wird ein 17 KIlo FRX geht auch so gut den Berg hoch dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr.....
Ich mag es so wie es ist


----------



## DiHo (19. November 2012)

"heißt" nicht heist....sorry


----------



## Dani3000 (19. November 2012)

Vor wenigen Seiten kam das Diebstahlthema auf. 
Im Oktober wurde bei Body and Soul in Brunnthal (München) ebenfalls ein Strive 8.0, Gr. M in schwarz weiß gestohlen. Montiert waren XLC Pedale in schwarz, der mitgelieferte Rock Shox Aufkleber klebte auf dem Sattelrohr, der weiße "M" Aufkleber war ab und die Canyon Griffe haben leichte Schäden von einem Sturz auf Beton.

Das Rad gehörte einem guten Freund. Ich bin über jeden Hinweis dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcWolfgang (19. November 2012)

Das hab ich gelesen, trainiere im selben Center. Seit dem ich das gelesen habe fahr ich nicht mehr mit dem Fahrrad hin. Ist ******* sowas, zumal die Fahrräder direkt vor dem Fenster der Cadio Geräte stehen. Da muss man schon dreist sein sich da zu Werke zu machen. Hat er es irgendwo fest gekettet gehabt oder nur Schloss durch Rahmen und Rad?

Grüße Danny


----------



## MeMa (20. November 2012)

Mal ne andere Frage.
Das Strive issn Hingucker. Da sind wir und alle einig?!  

Jetzt frag ich mich... warum fährt man mit so einem Bike ins Studio,
kettet es irgendwo fest und erwartet das die Diebstahlvollpfostenpenner einfach dran vorbeigehen und sich denken. Oh, ne. Das trau ich mich jetzt nicht??????  

Ich lasse mein Strive nichtmal eine Sekunde aus den Augen. Ich würde eher mit einer Stadt...ampe sowas machen, das alt und hässlich ist, statt mit sowas teurem. 

Da versteh ich manche Leute nicht.


----------



## derth (20. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage.
> Das Strive issn Hingucker. Da sind wir und alle einig?!
> 
> Jetzt frag ich mich... warum fährt man mit so einem Bike ins Studio,
> ...



Würde ich auch so sehen und ich mache das allgemein genauso.
Trotzdem schade dass man sein Rad vielerorts nicht einfach stehen lassen KANN weil alles Füße bekommt.

Warum nicht ne Stunde durch den Wald biken und zum Abschluss noch was im Studio leisten und danach gemütlich heimrollen. Würde ich machen, aber genau wegen den "Vollpfostdeppen" müsste ich erst biken, dann per Auto zum Studio und wieder heim, obwohl man es gut verbinden könnte.  
...jetzt aber genug off-topic!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. November 2012)

@all
Also würde sich lohnen den CTD Dämpfer auszubauen und einen HV Dämpfer mit piggybag ala DHX 5 bzw Monarch RC3+ zu verbauen bei 97kg Fahrgewicht ?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## _sebastian (20. November 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @all
> Also würde sich lohnen den CTD Dämpfer auszubauen und einen HV Dämpfer mit piggybag ala DHX 5 bzw Monarch RC3+ zu verbauen bei 97kg Fahrgewicht ?
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Und warum weist Canyon beim Strive explizit darauf hin, dass kein anderer Dämpfer als der RP2 verbaut werden darf/soll?


----------



## sirios (20. November 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @all
> Also würde sich lohnen den CTD Dämpfer auszubauen und einen HV Dämpfer mit piggybag ala DHX 5 bzw Monarch RC3+ zu verbauen bei 97kg Fahrgewicht ?
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060



High Volume mit dem Strive Hinterbau ist generell keine gute Idee! Man sollte beim "normalen" DHX Air die äußere Kammer verkleinern (hab ich gemacht) oder das Glück haben einen DHX mit der kleinen Kammer zu bekommen (siehe Stromb6).

Und warum Canyon das macht? Damit sie keinen Aufwand haben mit Leuten die die Dämpfer zu denen schicken nur um das Nadellager verpflanzen zu lassen. Die wollen so wenig Aufwand wie möglich und schließen diese Option daher generell aus, fertig .


----------



## mcWolfgang (20. November 2012)

@MeMa
manche haben halt nur das eine Fahrrad, da bleibt nichts anderes übrig oder man nimmt halt das Auto. Man muss aber sagen das Studio liegt in einem Industriegebiet und keine Wohnsiedlung in der Nähe. Da denkt man vielleicht "nicht so das typische Diebstahl Revier". Wie gesagt, die Fahrräder stehen vor nem großen Fenster und jeder der auf einem Laufband oder so rum hüpft schaut da drauf. Man sollte meinen es fällt auf wenn da einer mit Bolzenschneider zu Werke geht. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es fest gemacht wurde, aber ich denke das ein hochwertiges Schloss nicht ganz so schnell und einfach zu knacken ist.
Spielt ja auch keine Rolle mehr, das Rad ist weg und ich werd  zur Sicherheit nur noch das Auto nehmen.
Ist schon traurig sowas, das ist ja kein Bahnhofsstellplatz oder Hinterhof. Die Welt wird halt immer erbärmlicher.
Grüße Danny


----------



## MeMa (20. November 2012)

Über 2000 Euro für nen Strive aber keine 20 Euro für ne billige Tretmühle?
Selber Schuld! Und sich darauf verlassen das andere Leute handeln wenn sie so etwas sehen? Wie viele Menschen haben noch gleich Zivilcourage oder bleiben bei einem Autounfall stehen? .... ..... ... !!!!!!!!
Industriegebiet hin oder her, aber die  Ars......cher die Bikes klauen wissen wo welche zu kriegen sind. Und dazu gehört auch nen Studio.


----------



## mcWolfgang (20. November 2012)

Ja da ist wohl was wahres dran.
In meinem fall mangelt es mir nicht an den 20 euro für ne alter schleuder sonder am Platz. Ich hab weder Keller noch Hof. Da hängt das Strive schon an der Wand und das Spectral steht in der Ecke im Wohnzimmer. Noch eins und ich darf nicht mehr ins Schlafzimmer! 
Mir wurde glücklicherweise auch noch nichts geklaut, aber als ich es am schwarzen Brett gelesen habe war für mich das Thema Rad und Studio vorbei.

Grüße Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. November 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Und wenn dann noch behauptet wird ein 17 KIlo FRX geht auch so gut den Berg hoch dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr.....


In meinem Fall 15,6kg (und die Titanfeder liegt schon hier)  Und 1 oder 2kg merkt man beim Bergauffahren gar nicht, so lange die anderen wichtigen Sachen passen (Geometrie (speziell Sitzposition), Rollwiderstand, Hinterbaukinematik).
BTW: bist du schon mal auf einem FRX gesessen...? 
Und nein, ich will niemandem das Bike madig machen, ich berichte nur von subjektiven Beispielen, die natürlich nicht repräsentativ oder allgemeingültig sind...




jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @all
> Also würde sich lohnen den CTD Dämpfer auszubauen und einen HV Dämpfer mit piggybag ala DHX 5 bzw Monarch RC3+ zu verbauen bei 97kg Fahrgewicht ?


Wie sirios schon geschrieben hat: alles nur nicht HV! Und am besten etwas mit sinnvoll verstellbaren Druckstufen (nicht nur 2 oder 3 Stufen).


----------



## Dani3000 (20. November 2012)

Ich finde die Rechnung gemäß "keine 20 für ne billige Schleuder" ohne Hintergrundwissen sehr gewagt. 

Wie erwähnt gibt es Menschen deren Stellplätze für Räder eng begrenzt sind. Abgesehen davon ist es eine Farce 15km mit einer "20 Schleuder" über Stock und Stein zum Training zu fahren.

Dies soll kein Angriff auf irgendjemanden darstellen, sondern zu etwas mehr Respekt gegenüber Gebeutelten mahnen.

Wo wir schon dabei sind: Der Polizist vor Ort meinte auf die Aussage: "Gut, dass Sie gerade vorbeigefahren sind, mein Rad wurde soeben gestohlen", entgegnen zu müssen: "Ist doch nicht mein Problem, wenn Sie ihr Radl nicht anschließen können" - und ja, es war angeschlossen :/


----------



## Evilernie (20. November 2012)

Dani3000 schrieb:


> Wo wir schon dabei sind: Der Polizist vor Ort meinte auf die Aussage: "Gut, dass Sie gerade vorbeigefahren sind, mein Rad wurde soeben gestohlen", entgegnen zu müssen: "Ist doch nicht mein Problem, wenn Sie ihr Radl nicht anschließen können" - und ja, es war angeschlossen :/



Ist leider so...einige kenne auch teure Räder, aber sonst werden halt nur "Drahtesel" gestohlen...da kann man schon mal etwas blöd antworten...

Aber bei so einem Rad, müsste man mindestens 3 Level 15 Schlösser mitnehmen...das macht wohl keiner...die wiegen auch mehr als das Rad :-(


----------



## schwarzerbus (20. November 2012)

Evilernie schrieb:


> Ist leider so...einige kenne auch teure Räder, aber sonst werden halt nur "Drahtesel" gestohlen...da kann man schon mal etwas blöd antworten...
> 
> Aber bei so einem Rad, müsste man mindestens 3 Level 15 Schlösser mitnehmen...das macht wohl keiner...die wiegen auch mehr als das Rad :-(




Also bei dem letzten Satz gebe ich gerne Recht - allerdings ist dein erster Satz einfach nur blöde *******! Klar, ein Cop kann auch mal nen miesen Tag haben, aber zu behaupten, es wäre nicht sein Bier und das damit zu rechtfertigen, dass ja sonst nur "Drahtesel" gestohlen würden, das ist einfach ein blöder Scherz! Beruf verfehlt, würde ich sagen! 

Freund und Helfer - ich lache!


----------



## mcWolfgang (20. November 2012)

Mein Bike fertig für den Winter. Jetzt wird es Zeit die Ski raus zu krammen.
So viel übrigens zum Platz Mangel im Raum München, da muss das Bike in die Wohnung.
So lauf ich aber wenigstens täglich dran vorbei und kann mich auf das Frühjahr freuen.

Grüße Danny


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. November 2012)

Für das da würde mich die Frau umbringen !!!

Also kein HV Dämpfer aber ein ala DHX Air bzw. Monarch RC3 würde auf jeden fall gehen um die bessere Traktion zu erreichen.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (20. November 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> High Volume mit dem Strive Hinterbau ist generell keine gute Idee! Man sollte beim "normalen" DHX Air die äußere Kammer verkleinern (hab ich gemacht) oder das Glück haben einen DHX mit der kleinen Kammer zu bekommen (siehe Stromb6).
> 
> Und warum Canyon das macht? Damit sie keinen Aufwand haben mit Leuten die die Dämpfer zu denen schicken nur um das Nadellager verpflanzen zu lassen. Die wollen so wenig Aufwand wie möglich und schließen diese Option daher generell aus, fertig .



Was genau brauche ich denn, um den Dämpfer wechseln zu können (Werkzeug, Kleinteile etc.).?


----------



## DiHo (20. November 2012)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> Mein Bike fertig für den Winter. Jetzt wird es Zeit die Ski raus zu krammen.
> So viel übrigens zum Platz Mangel im Raum München, da muss das Bike in die Wohnung.
> So lauf ich aber wenigstens täglich dran vorbei und kann mich auf das Frühjahr freuen.
> 
> Grüße Danny


Mit Bilderrahmen... wie Geil ist das denn (super Idee)


----------



## Nr5 (20. November 2012)

Das Strive macht auch an der Wand eine gute Figur! 
Allerdings würde ich einen Rollentrainer für den Winter vorziehen. Da kann ich das Strive nicht nur ansehen sondern mich für die kommende Saison fitt machen.


----------



## MeMa (20. November 2012)

wenn ich das so sehe... hab noch platz überm sofa


----------



## mcWolfgang (20. November 2012)

Ich hab das mal so ähnlich in einem Film gesehen und da dacht ich mir das wäre ne gute Lösung das dass Bike nicht mehr so in der Ecke steht. Die Theorie war zwar nicht so einfach meiner Freundin schmackhaft zu machen, aber das fertige Resultat fand sie dann doch ziemlich gut. Der einzige Hacken an der Sache ist nur das es so immer geputzt werden muss. 

Grüße Danny


----------



## desktop (21. November 2012)

So, Samstag geht`s nach Koblenz. Mein Strive ist abholbereit.


----------



## Butcho78 (21. November 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> So, Samstag geht`s nach Koblenz. Mein Strive ist abholbereit.



welche Version hattest Du? Ich warte auf mein 9er in stealth... und habe noch nix gehört


----------



## desktop (21. November 2012)

8er in ice blue


----------



## Butcho78 (21. November 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> 8er in ice blue




alles gut, habe vor 2 minuten die mail bekommen, dass das bike in kürze ausgeliefert wird.... hoffe das wetter hält sich


----------



## bloodyludy (21. November 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Für das da würde mich die Frau umbringen !!!



Meins steht im Vollsiff im Esszimmer und keine(r) beschwert sich 


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1259570


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (21. November 2012)

kommt auch immer nen stück auf die frau an 
meins steht im wohnzimmer. würd da nen kerl abdrehen, wäre er nicht der richtige


----------



## DiHo (21. November 2012)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Meins steht im Vollsiff im Esszimmer und keine(r) beschwert sich
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1259570



ÖÖÖÖHHHHH????????? welches Fahrrad? ich seh da nix......


----------



## bloodyludy (21. November 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> ÖÖÖÖHHHHH????????? welches Fahrrad? ich seh da nix......



Ich musste zweimal lesen...dachte schon der Link funzt nicht. 

Denke, ich hab die Ironie jetz aber kapiert.


----------



## bloodyludy (21. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> kommt auch immer nen stück auf die frau an
> meins steht im wohnzimmer. würd da nen kerl abdrehen, wäre er nicht der richtige



Tja, was wäre wenn der Typ vom Kurs (Frau) "abdreht" und sich nur noch für's Rad im Wohnzimmer interessiert?

Egal, ich hätte kein Problem mit noch einem Bike oder sonstigen Hobby-Utensilien einer Frau in der Wohnung...


----------



## JDEM (21. November 2012)

Ist es möglich dass das Strive 2013 ne neue Kinematik und 650B Laufräder bekommt? 
Oder wird das nur dem neuen Enduro Team vorbehalten sein?

Hab das hier aufgeschnappt: http://www.velovert.com/information/6257/saison-2013-canyon-enduro-factory-team-joe-barnes-pour
(Aber so gut sind meine Französischkenntnisse nicht  )


----------



## sirios (21. November 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ist es möglich dass das Strive 2013 ne neue Kinematik und 650B Laufräder bekommt?
> Oder wird das nur dem neuen Enduro Team vorbehalten sein?
> 
> Hab das hier aufgeschnappt: http://www.velovert.com/information/6257/saison-2013-canyon-enduro-factory-team-joe-barnes-pour
> (Aber so gut sind meine Französischkenntnisse nicht  )



Du hast das schon richtig gelesen. Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass das 2013 bis zum Endkunden durchgereicht wird. Vielmehr werden wie das im Renneinsatz testen und dann gegebenenfalls ins Modelljahr 2014 einfließen lassen.


----------



## JDEM (21. November 2012)

Danke für die Bestätigung! Gute Leute zum Testen hat das Enduro Team ja  nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall


----------



## stromb6 (21. November 2012)

Ja ich bin gespannt was die Tests der 650b Version ans Tageslicht bringen werden.

Beim Test des Norco Rangekille B1 ging der Test in die Hose, da haben alle 12 Tester das 26" Bike als das bessere Bike bewertet.
Liteville geht noch einen extremeren Weg mit 650b vorne und 26" hinten.

Aber wie Sirios schon geschrieben hat, 2013 gibt es definitiv kein 650b Bike bei Canyon. 

2013 ein 650b zu fahren ist meiner Meinung nach zu früh. Es gibt kaum Rreifen in der Dimension 650b. Schwalbe produziert nur den Hans Dampf, Maxxis und Conti haben bis dato nicht einen Enduro Reifen in 650b.


----------



## desktop (21. November 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Ja ich bin gespannt was die Tests der 650b Version ans Tageslicht bringen werden.
> 
> Beim Test des Norco Rangekille B1 ging der Test in die Hose, da haben alle 12 Tester das 26" Bike als das bessere Bike bewertet.
> Liteville geht noch einen extremeren Weg mit 650b vorne und 26" hinten.
> ...


 
650B wird für einige Fahrertypen sicherlich interessant. Allerdings meiner Meinung nach erst wenn die Geos ausreichend auf 650B hin optimiert wurden. Da gönn ich mir nich für 2 Jahre ein neues 26er. Dann eventuell Umstieg. Mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (22. November 2012)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Egal, ich hätte kein Problem mit noch einem Bike oder sonstigen Hobby-Utensilien einer Frau in der Wohnung...



Wohl oder übel kommt das Norco im Januar dann wohl in's Schlafzimmer


----------



## Nr5 (22. November 2012)

Du schläfst alleine. -Mit Bike :-o


----------



## Butcho78 (22. November 2012)

das warten hat ein Ende, eine Woche früher als angekündigt, 9.0er 2013, stealth L! Jetzt wird geschraubt!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. November 2012)

So liegt mein Bike manchmal im Wald


----------



## desktop (22. November 2012)

Ob die Reverb im Ler Rahmen wohl die 420er Länge hat? Müsste doch wohl sein, oder? Mit der 380er Länge würdes knapp bei mir werden. Auf der HP steht nichts.


----------



## gasonroad (22. November 2012)

Hallo, gestern ist mein Strive 8.0, Modell 13´ in ice/blue angekommen. Eine Woche früher als der verschobene Termin. Leider bin ich von der Rahmenfarbe nicht so 100 %ig überzeugt. Auf der Homepage sieht der Rahmen weiss oder weiss ins silberne gehend aus. In Wirklichkeit ist er Alufarben, siet aus wie Rohes Alu und das Ganze gebürstet, er fühlt sich auch recht rauh an. Keine Ahnung ob das Alu mit irgendwas überzogen ist oder nicht.
Trotzden wede ich es behalten da es für mich keine Alternativen gibt.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich verschieden grosse Canyon-Aufkleber herbekomme?

Gruß:
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (22. November 2012)

gasonroad schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich verschieden grosse Canyon-Aufkleber herbekomme?



Bei Canyon.


----------



## Nesium (22. November 2012)

Hallo, habe heute mein strive AL8.0 in stealth bestellt. Ein geiles teil! 

http://www.purecycling.ch/flash/bike/images/bikes/strive-al-8/stealth-00/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Butcho78 (22. November 2012)

Könnte mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Vorab: Ich bin technisch medium begabt und habe mich trotzdem für ein Versenderbike entschieden, weil erstens ein Freund einen Bikeladen hat (der aber gerade im Urlaub ist) und zweitens will mich einfach intensiv damit beschäftigen in den kommenden Monaten und dazulernen, würde mich daher freuen wenn ich keine Sprüche in die Richtung bekomme 

Zur Frage: Habe heute das Stive bekommen und die vormontierte Reverb eingesetzt. Grundsätzlich funktioniert alles, allerdings hat die Stütze sowohl in eingefahrenem als auch ausgefahrenem Zustand ca. 1 cm Spiel. Wenn ich mich drauf setze wippt sie einen cm nach unten. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das normal ist, mein Bruder hat auch eine, da ist es nicht so.

Hat jemand einen Tipp woran es liegen könnte oder ist es vielleicht doch normal?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## sirios (22. November 2012)

Die verriegelt dann scheinbar nicht richtig. Kann sein dass du sie entlüften musst.


----------



## Butcho78 (22. November 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Die verriegelt dann scheinbar nicht richtig. Kann sein dass du sie entlüften musst.




danke dir!


----------



## Nesium (22. November 2012)

hat eventuell zuwenig luftdruck, einfach nochmal ausbauen und mit der dämpferpumpe nachpumpen


----------



## Butcho78 (22. November 2012)

Nesium schrieb:


> hat eventuell zuwenig luftdruck, einfach nochmal ausbauen und mit der dämpferpumpe nachpumpen



entlüftet, luftdruck erhöht auf die empfohlene zahl (hätte damit gerechnet, dass canyon das vor der auslieferung checkt) und siehe da, sie läuft jetzt ohne spiel 

Danke euch beiden und die erste Lektion ist wohl gelernt!

Angenehmen Abend noch!


----------



## speichenquaeler (22. November 2012)

gasonroad schrieb:


> HLeider bin ich von der Rahmenfarbe nicht so 100 %ig überzeugt. Auf der Homepage sieht der Rahmen weiss oder weiss ins silberne gehend aus. In Wirklichkeit ist er Alufarben, siet aus wie Rohes Alu und das Ganze gebürstet, er fühlt sich auch recht rauh an. Keine Ahnung ob das Alu mit irgendwas überzogen ist oder nicht.
> Trotzden wede ich es behalten da es für mich keine Alternativen gibt.
> 
> Gruß:
> Thomas



Genau diese Kombi aus raw und blau ist doch was feines...

Das alleine wäre für mich ein Grund nochmal über ein Strive mit besserem Hinterbau nachzudenken...

Beste Grüße


----------



## desktop (23. November 2012)

gasonroad schrieb:


> Hallo, gestern ist mein Strive 8.0, Modell 13´ in ice/blue angekommen. Eine Woche früher als der verschobene Termin. Leider bin ich von der Rahmenfarbe nicht so 100 %ig überzeugt. Auf der Homepage sieht der Rahmen weiss oder weiss ins silberne gehend aus. In Wirklichkeit ist er Alufarben, siet aus wie Rohes Alu und das Ganze gebürstet, er fühlt sich auch recht rauh an. Keine Ahnung ob das Alu mit irgendwas überzogen ist oder nicht.
> Trotzden wede ich es behalten da es für mich keine Alternativen gibt.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich verschieden grosse Canyon-Aufkleber herbekomme?
> ...


GHi,

poste doch mal ein Bild. Hab auch Ice blue bestellt.


----------



## gasonroad (23. November 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> GHi,
> 
> poste doch mal ein Bild. Hab auch Ice blue bestellt.


 

Ich werde am Samstag bei Tageslicht Fotos machen die ich dann poste. Auf der HP sieht die Farbe eben weiss aus und nicht Alufarben. Bei einem 2012er Nerve steht die Bezeichnung Raw/Black, da weiss man was gemeint ist aber Ice/Blue ist nicht sehr aussagekräftig. Da könnet Canyon doch genauere Detailfotos in die Homepage setzen damit man die Farbkombi genau sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (23. November 2012)

Ich hol meins morgen ab. Bin mal gespannt. Wenn mir die Farbe nicht gefällt, böeibt es halt in Koblenz.


----------



## Nr5 (23. November 2012)

Neidisch ;-) Ich muß leider noch warten.


----------



## Micha382 (23. November 2012)

Wenn man den Währungskurs umrechnet ist es wohl zur Zeit besser das Strive in der Schweiz zu kaufen als in D :/


----------



## Maverick80 (23. November 2012)

Heute gab`s wieder ne Mail von Canyon das 9.0 Race kommt erst in KW 50.
XX1 Schaltwerk nicht in ausreichender Menge geliefert bekommen!


----------



## cryzz (23. November 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Mein neuer Rahmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Teil....

Aber warum ist denn die obere Dämpferaufnahme nicht ausgefräst 

Ciao
Chris


----------



## speichenquaeler (23. November 2012)

cryzz schrieb:


> Schönes Teil....
> 
> Aber warum ist denn die obere Dämpferaufnahme nicht ausgefräst
> 
> ...




Das ist der "Do-it-yourself"-Part daran......auf der letzten Seite des Manuals ist eine Feile ins Buch geklebt...Viel Spaß! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. November 2012)

cryzz schrieb:


> Aber warum ist denn die obere Dämpferaufnahme nicht ausgefräst



Das soll ein Starr-Fully werden 

Nein - Spaß beiseite. Dort ist statt des Dämpfers ein "Dummy-Part" eingesetzt, damit der Hinterbau nicht unkontrolliert hin und her pendelt.

Es ist jetzt aufgebaut. Die Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden, das mache ich am WE. Morgen gibt es Bilder


----------



## Tier (23. November 2012)

Er meint nicht die Transportsicherung.

Hier sieht man's nochmal:






Bei dir scheint die obere Dämpferaufnahme komplett anders auszusehen... 
Ist das eventuell ein Rahmen in Größe S?

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. November 2012)

Ja, ich habe einen "S"-Rahmen. 

Unter "Ausfräsung" verstehe ich nicht das Fensterdreieck sondern was anderes...sorry - bin halt Fachidiot 

Durch die Länge des Dämpfers in Verbindung mit dem kleinen Rahmen kann die obere Aufnahme sehr kompakt gehalten werden 

Jetzt geht´s gleich zur Probefahrt, danach werden noch die Bremsleitungen gekürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jamaku (24. November 2012)

Es ist da  Strive Al 9.0 ...


----------



## Nr5 (24. November 2012)

Meinen Glückwunsch!


----------



## gasonroad (24. November 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> GHi,
> 
> poste doch mal ein Bild. Hab auch Ice blue bestellt.


 
Hallo, hier das versprochene Foto meines Strive 8.0 (s) in Ice/Blue...


----------



## desktop (24. November 2012)

gasonroad schrieb:


> Hallo, hier das versprochene Foto meines Strive 8.0 (s) in Ice/Blue...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 241526
> 
> ...


 
Hab meins heute abgeholt. Also ich find das RAW spitze.
Haste bei Deiner Reverb auch ein ganz wenig Spiel wenn Du mit vollem Gewicht draufsitzt. Wenn ich die Stütze komplett draußen hab und meine 90KG drauf tue, dann hab ich ca. nen halben cm, die die Stütze einfedert.


----------



## Tier (24. November 2012)

Dann ist schlichtweg nicht genug Luft drauf. ;-)


----------



## desktop (24. November 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Dann ist schlichtweg nicht genug Luft drauf. ;-)


 Mit vieviel bar muss das Teil den laufen? Und vor allem wo ist das Ventil? Bin da ein wenig unbedarft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (24. November 2012)

Bei der Reverb Stealth sollte es an der Sattelklemmung sein.
Druck mÃ¼sste draufstehen. Ich meine es waren 250psi. 
Der vorgeschriebene Druck steht auch irgendwo auf der  StÃ¼tze..

Allerdings:
In der Anleitung heiÃt's: 





> Versuchen Sie NICHT, den Luftdruck  uÌber das Luftventil am unteren Ende  der SattelstuÌtze einzustellen.  Jegliche AÌnderung des werkseitig  voreingestellten Luftdrucks macht die  SattelstuÌtze unbrauchbar, sodass  eine Komplettwartung erforderlich  ist...



GruÃ,
Tobi


----------



## gasonroad (24. November 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> Hab meins heute abgeholt. Also ich find das RAW spitze.
> Haste bei Deiner Reverb auch ein ganz wenig Spiel wenn Du mit vollem Gewicht draufsitzt. Wenn ich die Stütze komplett draußen hab und meine 90KG drauf tue, dann hab ich ca. nen halben cm, die die Stütze einfedert.


 
Hallo, ich wiege ca 80Kg, ich habe kein Spiel bei der Stütze bemerkt, das einzige was mit total aufgefallen ist dass das Fahren ein gutes Stück anstrengender ist als bei meinem Hardtail. Ich hatte vorher kein Fully, vielleicht macht sich das leichte Wippen der Federung bemerkbar oder es sind die groben Reifen. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## desktop (24. November 2012)

gasonroad schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wiege ca 80Kg, ich habe kein Spiel bei der Stütze bemerkt, das einzige was mit total aufgefallen ist dass das Fahren ein gutes Stück anstrengender ist als bei meinem Hardtail. Ich hatte vorher kein Fully, vielleicht macht sich das leichte Wippen der Federung bemerkbar oder es sind die groben Reifen. Was meint Ihr?


 
Das ist die Kombination aus Federweg, Gewicht und Rollwiderstand. Hab noch ein 120er Fully. Das Strive ist jetzt schon was ganz anderes. Alleine sie Steifigkeit des Rahemens und er Gabel ist schon ne Wucht. Bergauf muss man natürlich ein wenig mehr arbeiten. Ist aber erträglich.


----------



## Butcho78 (24. November 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> Hab meins heute abgeholt. Also ich find das RAW spitze.
> Haste bei Deiner Reverb auch ein ganz wenig Spiel wenn Du mit vollem Gewicht draufsitzt. Wenn ich die Stütze komplett draußen hab und meine 90KG drauf tue, dann hab ich ca. nen halben cm, die die Stütze einfedert.




Meine von meinem 3 Tage alten 2013er 9.0 ist definitiv kaputt und ist heute zurück zu Canyon. Es waren nur 100 PSI drauf als ich den gleichen Einfedereffekt gespürt hatte. Aufgepumt auf 250, gleicher Effekt.... 1-1,5cm Spiel in ausgefahrenem und 1-1,5cm in eingefahrenem Zustand. Hab in einem anderen Thread schon was von dem Phänomen gelesen (entweder hat sich eine Luftblase gebildet oder irgend eine Flüssigkeit hat aufgeschäumt - bin nicht technisch versiert genug um es besser zu beschreiben).

Zudem hat meine Luft verloren. Nach telefonischer Nachfrage bei Canyon sollte ich auf 280 PSI aufpumpen, weil etwas ja auch wieder beim Lösen des Schlauches verloren geht.

Nach einer Stunde nochmals gecheckt und es waren nur noch 180 PSI drauf.

Wiege komplett bepackt 95kg, laut Canyon darf da aber kein Spiel drin sein, egal wie schwer man ist....

Schon ärgerlich wenn das neue Bike da steht und die Reverb wieder zurück muss zum Austausch, zumal das Bike angeblich vor der Versendung komplett aufgebaut und durchgecheckt wurde.

Viele Grüße


----------



## rebirth (24. November 2012)

Meine war auch gleich kaputt.. Zu sportimport schicken geht schneller als zu C nach K.


----------



## Butcho78 (24. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Meine war auch gleich kaputt.. Zu sportimport schicken geht schneller als zu C nach K.



ok...aber bei sportimport läuft es nicht über meine canyon garantie, oder? Ich hab denen rein geschrieben die sollen zusehen, dass das ding schnell wieder da ist oder ich mache vom wiederrufsrecht gebauch... mach ich natürlich nicht, aber vielleicht hilft die drohung


----------



## sirios (24. November 2012)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> ok...aber bei sportimport läuft es nicht über meine canyon garantie, oder? Ich hab denen rein geschrieben die sollen zusehen, dass das ding schnell wieder da ist oder ich mache vom wiederrufsrecht gebauch... mach ich natürlich nicht, aber vielleicht hilft die drohung



Drohungen wie diese gehen denen mal schön am Arsch vorbei.


----------



## Butcho78 (24. November 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Drohungen wie diese gehen denen mal schön am Arsch vorbei.



findest du die drohung an sich übertrieben, oder hälst du den canyon service an sich für unkulant?


----------



## Nr5 (24. November 2012)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß es in Canyons eigenem Interesse liegt, Servicegeschichten schnellstmöglich und zur vollsten Kundenzufriedenheit abzuwickeln. Alles Andere wäre schlechte PR.


----------



## rebirth (24. November 2012)

Schick ALLE sram/rs/truvativ usw teile sofort zu SI, hast volle garantie.
Meine sattelstützen wurden 3x getauscht, dauerte jedesmal ne woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (24. November 2012)

Nr5 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß es in Canyons eigenem Interesse liegt, Servicegeschichten schnellstmöglich und zur vollsten Kundenzufriedenheit abzuwickeln. Alles Andere wäre schlechte PR.



You made my day!


----------



## desktop (24. November 2012)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Meine von meinem 3 Tage alten 2013er 9.0 ist definitiv kaputt und ist heute zurück zu Canyon. Es waren nur 100 PSI drauf als ich den gleichen Einfedereffekt gespürt hatte. Aufgepumt auf 250, gleicher Effekt.... 1-1,5cm Spiel in ausgefahrenem und 1-1,5cm in eingefahrenem Zustand. Hab in einem anderen Thread schon was von dem Phänomen gelesen (entweder hat sich eine Luftblase gebildet oder irgend eine Flüssigkeit hat aufgeschäumt - bin nicht technisch versiert genug um es besser zu beschreiben).
> 
> Zudem hat meine Luft verloren. Nach telefonischer Nachfrage bei Canyon sollte ich auf 280 PSI aufpumpen, weil etwas ja auch wieder beim Lösen des Schlauches verloren geht.
> 
> ...


 
Musstest du die komplette Stütze inkl. Zug einschicken oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## Butcho78 (24. November 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> Musstest du die komplette Stütze inkl. Zug einschicken oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen?



Ursprünglich war das der Wunsch von Canyon, habe dem Servicemitarbeiter aber deutlich gemacht, dass ich keine Lust habe später neu zu verlegen und dass ich ihm daher nur die eigentliche Stütze sende und die sollen mir mit der neuen dann auch ein Entlüftungskit und Flüssigkeit mitschicken....er meinte das sei auch in Ordnung und so hab ich sie auch heute verschickt...


----------



## DiHo (24. November 2012)

Canyon verkauft über 60 000 Einheiten im Jahr .....
und da kommst du mit Drohungen????

Canyon ist sehr kulant wenn man da freundlich und sachlich nachfragt


----------



## Butcho78 (24. November 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Canyon verkauft über 60 000 Einheiten im Jahr .....
> und da kommst du mit Drohungen????
> 
> Canyon ist sehr kulant wenn man da freundlich und sachlich nachfragt



stimmt !!!!

habe ich bislang auch so wahrgenommen !!!!

daher auch mein zusatz, dass ich das natürlich nicht in anspruch nehme weil ich viel zu geil bin auf das bike!!!!

nehme deinen ratschlag aber ernst und werde es nicht erneut tun !!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> ...


Gefällt mir insgesamt sehr gut! Nur den /!\ Aufkleber an der Gabelkrone würde ich noch abmachen und die Laufräder wären nicht so mein Fall.




jamaku schrieb:


> Es ist da  Strive Al 9.0 ...


Stealth mit kleinen, feinen Farb-Akzenten (die nicht rot oder blau sind), me gusta!  Nur auch da wäre der LRS nix für mich... da ticken die Canyon Produktdesigner eindeutlig anders als ich 




gasonroad schrieb:


> das einzige was mit total aufgefallen ist dass das Fahren ein gutes Stück anstrengender ist als bei meinem Hardtail. Ich hatte vorher kein Fully, vielleicht macht sich das leichte Wippen der Federung bemerkbar oder es sind die groben Reifen. Was meint Ihr?


Also meiner Erfahrung nach liegt das in allererster Linie an den Reifen und da auch am Luftdruck. Den Kraftverlust durch die Federung sollte man meiner Auffassung nach nicht spüren (wenn das Fahrwerk spürbar wippt, stimmt was nicht!) und das Gewicht ist da auch eher zweitrangig. Das alles relativiert sich im Gelände übrigens... Reifen, die auf Asphalt o. Ä. recht schwer rollen, können auf Waldboden genau so gut oder gar besser rollen als manche vermeintlichen "Leichtroller" oder ihren höheren Rollwiderstand durch bessere Traktion mehr als kompensieren. Genau so beim gefederten Hinterbau, der spart beim bergauf fahren über Unebenheiten deutlich spürbar Energie, die man beim Hardtail durch aus-dem-Sattel-gehen verpulvert.




Butcho78 schrieb:


> ok...aber bei sportimport läuft es nicht über meine canyon garantie, oder?


Was ist "deine Canyon Garantie"? Canyon nimmt die Stütze und schickt sie zu Sport Import, wenn es nicht etwas banales ist, das sie dort in der Werkstatt selbst machen können. Wenn du die Stütze selbst zu SI schickst (am besten vorher telefonisch abklären) und eine Rechnungskopie deines Bikes beiliegst, reparieren die dir das auch auf Garantie oder tauschen sie aus, also ohne weitere Kosten.


----------



## Butcho78 (24. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was ist "deine Canyon Garantie"? Canyon nimmt die Stütze und schickt sie zu Sport Import, wenn es nicht etwas banales ist, das sie dort in der Werkstatt selbst machen können. Wenn du die Stütze selbst zu SI schickst (am besten vorher telefonisch abklären) und eine Rechnungskopie deines Bikes beiliegst, reparieren die dir das auch auf Garantie oder tauschen sie aus, also ohne weitere Kosten.



Danke für den Tipp. War davon ausgegangen, dass ich das Bike bei Canyon gekauft habe und daher auch etwaige Garantieansprüche mit denen klären muss. Dass das alles über SI läuft wusste ich ebenfalls noch nicht. Der Canyon Mitarbeiter meinte aber sobald die Stütze ankommt und festgestellt wird, dass tatsächlich ein Defekt vorliegt würden sie mir von Canyon aus eine neue senden...

Naja, nun ist sie eh schon auf dem Weg nach Koblenz.

Grüße


----------



## rebirth (24. November 2012)

Smubob laut canyon arbeiten die nicht mit SI zusammen, kann ich aber fast nicht glauben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2012)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. War davon ausgegangen, dass ich das Bike bei Canyon gekauft habe und daher auch etwaige Garantieansprüche mit denen klären muss.


Ja, das ist natürlich rechtlich gesehen auch richtig. Allerdings wie immer beachten: das was du meinst ist "Gewährleistung" und ein gesetzliche festgelegtes Recht, "Garantie" ist eine darüber hinausgehende freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers - aber ich habe es vorhin auch falsch geschrieben, da es so Umgangssprache ist  Canyon kann in dem Fall der von dir vorgeschlagenen alternativen Art der Mangelbeseitigung zustimmen, da so für dich die Laufzeiten minimiert werden und Canyon sich auch Arbeit spart - also gut für beide Seiten. Wie mittlerweile im Fall von Sram-Parts bekannt ist, kann man sich den Umweg über den Hersteller (auch den, dort wg. Einwilligung nachzufragen) sparen und die Teile direkt an SI schicken, da die mit einer Rechnungskopie absolut zufrieden sind und generell recht kulant arbeiten. Ich hatte das Vergnügen leider schon wesentlich öfter, als mir lieb ist 




rebirth schrieb:


> Smubob laut canyon arbeiten die nicht mit SI zusammen, kann ich aber fast nicht glauben.


Hmm, kann im Prinzip auch sein, denn es gibt in Deutschland 2 große Importeure/Stützpunkte, nämlich neben SI auch noch Hartje. Mit irgendeinem der beiden werden sie wohl schon zusammenarbeiten, denke ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (25. November 2012)

Laut Canyon darfst du auch deine Gabel und Dämpfer nicht selbst warten ohne die Garantie zu verlieren. Hatte schon zweimal einen Defekt am RP2 und hab den immer zu Tox oder JL eingeschickt und er wurde immer auf Garantie gemacht, obwohl ich mein Luftkammerservice selbst gemacht hab und auch meine Gabel wurde auf Garantie gemacht obwohl ich den Öl- und Dichtungswechsel immer selber mache. Einfach die Rechnung vom Bike als Kopie mitgeschickt und gut ist.
Also an Canyon schick ich maximal meinen Rahmen, alles andere sende ich lieber an einen Vertragspartner des jeweiligen Herstellers.
Habe einmal eine Gabel zu Canyon geschickt und was war, die haben die Gabel erst weiter schicken müssen. Alles was zu Canyon geht dauert mal mindestens eine Woche länger.


----------



## DiHo (25. November 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe einen "S"-Rahmen.
> 
> Unter "Ausfräsung" verstehe ich nicht das Fensterdreieck sondern was anderes...sorry - bin halt Fachidiot
> 
> ...



Sehe ich das richtig? Hast du die Leitung zur Hinterradbremse unten am Rahmen verlegt? Eigentlich auch eine gute Idee


----------



## rebirth (25. November 2012)

ich glaub das ist eher der schaltzug ^^


----------



## desktop (25. November 2012)

So, jetzt hat sich zur Absenkung der Sattelstütze nich ein starkes und unangenehmes Gräusch beim Betätigen der HinterrADBREMSE gesellt. Hört sich fast so an, als ob die Beläge runter wären. Hab schon die Beläge ausgebaut und sen Bremssattel neu justiert. Geräusch immer noch da.


----------



## gasonroad (25. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gefällt mir insgesamt sehr gut! Nur den /!\ Aufkleber an der Gabelkrone würde ich noch abmachen und die Laufräder wären nicht so mein Fall.
> 
> 
> Stealth mit kleinen, feinen Farb-Akzenten (die nicht rot oder blau sind), me gusta!  Nur auch da wäre der LRS nix für mich... da ticken die Canyon Produktdesigner eindeutlig anders als ich
> ...


 
Ja ich denke auch dass es in erster Linie an den Reifen liegt. Die Maxxis sind schon extrem grob und vor allem wiegen sie viel (800/1100Gramm). Den Luftdruck habe ich erstmal nicht verändert, fühlt sich aber gut hart an. Im Frühjahr werde ich auf Schwalbe umsteigen. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? Ich fahre keinen extremen Downhill oder extremes Gelände, eher Feldweg, Trial, Wald usw. es ist auch viel Strasse dabei...
Gruß: Thomas


----------



## LukasL (25. November 2012)

gasonroad schrieb:


> Ja ich denke auch dass es in erster Linie an den Reifen liegt. Die Maxxis sind schon extrem grob und vor allem wiegen sie viel (800/1100Gramm). Den Luftdruck habe ich erstmal nicht verändert, fühlt sich aber gut hart an. Im Frühjahr werde ich auf Schwalbe umsteigen. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? Ich fahre keinen extremen Downhill oder extremes Gelände, eher Feldweg, Trial, Wald usw. es ist auch viel Strasse dabei...
> Gruß: Thomas



Also ich würde bei Schwalbe immer zum Fat Albert greifen! Der hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (25. November 2012)

gasonroad schrieb:


> Ja ich denke auch dass es in erster Linie an den Reifen liegt. Die Maxxis sind schon extrem grob und vor allem wiegen sie viel (800/1100Gramm). Den Luftdruck habe ich erstmal nicht verändert, fühlt sich aber gut hart an. Im Frühjahr werde ich auf Schwalbe umsteigen. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? Ich fahre keinen extremen Downhill oder extremes Gelände, eher Feldweg, Trial, Wald usw. es ist auch viel Strasse dabei...
> Gruß: Thomas



Empfehle dir Continental BCC mal auszuprobieren, imo beste Gummimischung am Markt, vor allem kein Triple Compound, Grip bis zum bitteren Ende


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. November 2012)

Fährst du vorne und hinten die 2,4 er Rubber Queen?

Thema Reifen wird bei mir zur Zeit auch groß geschrieben. Nächste Woche werden erstmal Lenker und Vorbau gewechselt danach kommen neue Gummis. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher welche genau.


----------



## potzblitzer (25. November 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Fährst du vorne und hinten die 2,4 er Rubber Queen?



Habe sie zum Testen gerade aufgezogen ja. Hab sie schon mal an nem Testbike dran gehabt und war sehr angetan. Bei Matsch soll sie an ihre grenzen kommen aber das werde ich mal austesten. Bin auch schon baron 2.3 gefahren, klasse Reifen, nur etwas schmal gebaut daher wollte ich mal was neues ausprobieren. Den Sommer über hatte ich vorne Highroller 2 in 2.4 drauf und hinten Ardent 2.4, jeweils 60a und exo. War ich auch sehr zufrieden, nur sobald die Temperaturen anziehen geht nichts über Black Chili von Conti, weil der Gummi einfach Super weich und griffig bleibt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. November 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig? Hast du die Leitung zur Hinterradbremse unten am Rahmen verlegt? Eigentlich auch eine gute Idee



Ja habe ich - und das ist auch gut so 

Da ich die Vorderradbremse rechts habe, hat mir diese Verlegung am besten gefallen.


----------



## Shabba (25. November 2012)

Hab grad vorne den Baron 2.3 und hinten den MK2 Protection drauf. Bin sehr zufrieden, das Ding läuft vom Rollwiderstand um einiges Besser als die FA2,4 Trailstar/Pacestar Mischung.  
Fahre wie schon gesagt auch viel Schotter, Trail und Asphalt...
Auch wenn der Baron sehr klein baut, gefällt er mir sehr. Wenn der MK2 hinten runter ist Test ich den Baron 2.3 auch mal hinten. Vom Rollwiderstand schenkt der sich glaub nichts zum MK2.
RQ hab ich noch nicht getestet...

Zur Info: Hatte ja vor kurzem auf die Swisstop Bremsbeläge organisch gewechselt, die packen besser zu als die originalen und das quitschen ist auch weg "freu".


----------



## potzblitzer (25. November 2012)

Shabba schrieb:


> Wenn der MK2 hinten runter ist Test ich den Baron 2.3 auch mal hinten. Vom Rollwiderstand schenkt der sich glaub nichts zum MK2.
> RQ hab ich noch nicht getestet...



Hatte auf dem XC ein Jahr lang Baron 2,3 vorne und hinten. War super! Nach ner gewissen Einfahrzeit bin ich mit der Reifenkombi genauso flott gefahren wie vorher. Und Grip ohne Ende! Leider ist der Baron eher ein Barönchen und baut wirklich verdammt schmal und dämpft nicht besonders gut. Bei Steinfeldern und Wurzelteppichen ist er wenig komfortabel. Für schnelle Fahrten bergab vermittelt er nicht viel Sicherheit, ist eher was fürs technische. Das ist mit der voluminösen Queen schon was ganz anderes! Allerdings spielt sie auch gewichtstechnisch und in Sachen Rollwiderstand in einer anderen Liga. Ist schwerer und rollt nicht so gut wie meine HR2/Ardent Kombi, greift aber auf nassen Wurzeln und Steinen wesentlich besser (liegt aber vor allem an der weicheren Mischung der Queen). Im Matsch schlägt sie sich ganz ok, natürlich nicht so gut und weniger gute Selbstreinigung wie der HR2, aber für "normale" Matschverhältnisse noch zu verkraften.


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. November 2012)

habe von den Onza Ibex DH gelesen das sie auch als gute Enduroreifen durchgehen. Rob J. hat die auch auf seinem Strive drauf. Das wär evtl. mal ne neue Option oder vorne Muddy Marry und hinten wieder den Fat Albert. 

Bei der ganzen Auswahl und geteilten Meinungen soll mal noch jemand durchblicken.


----------



## potzblitzer (25. November 2012)

Ja, es gibt viel Auswahl und das ist gut und schlecht  Aber in Sachen Gummi hört man (und hab ich auch so erfahren) gerade von BCC im Winter nur gutes. Maxxis Supertacky und Schwalbe Vert/Trailstar verlieren viel Performance bei kalten Temperaturen. Wenn du also auch bei Minusgraden fahren willst, würd ich Conti da den Vorzug geben.


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. November 2012)

bei Temperaturen unter Null, werde ich auch fahren. 
Der fette Albert ist schon nicht schlecht aber bei Matsch rutscht der doch schonmal gerne weg. Würde spätestens nächste Saison eh was anderes testen.

Bei Conti also vo. Baron und hi. Queen!? 
Du hast da den HR2 erwähnt. Was ist das für einer?


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. November 2012)

gasonroad schrieb:


> Ja ich denke auch dass es in erster Linie an den Reifen liegt. Die Maxxis sind schon extrem grob und vor allem wiegen sie viel (800/1100Gramm). Den Luftdruck habe ich erstmal nicht verändert, fühlt sich aber gut hart an. Im Frühjahr werde ich auf Schwalbe umsteigen. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? Ich fahre keinen extremen Downhill oder extremes Gelände, eher Feldweg, Trial, Wald usw. es ist auch viel Strasse dabei...


Den Luftdruck hast du so gelassen, wie von Canyon geliefert? Das dürfte SEHR hart sein! Hat soch bei mir nach >3bar angefühlt... völlig unfahrbar.
Bei Schwalbe kann ich in dem Segment auch den Fat Albert nur empfehlen, vorne Trainstar, hinten Pacestar. Wenn du hauptsächlich auf recht glattem und nicht so grobem Untergrund fährst, könnte der Maxxis Larsen TT was für dich sein. Im Trockenen funktioniert der echt erstaunlich gut und rollt super leicht ab. Vorne dann besser etwas mit mehr Grip (Rubber Queen (da reicht auch die 2.2er), Baron, Fat Albert...), wobei ich den Larsen auch schon vorne, dann aber in 42a, am AM/EN Hardtail gefahren bin. Auf genau dem Bike (das Einsatzgebiet dürfte mit einem Strive in etwa vergleichbar sein) fahre ich aktuell vorne Baron 2.3 und hinten Rubber Queen 2.2 UST, beine Black Chili. Die Kombi gefällt mir extrem gut, rollt sehr gut und der Grip ist durchaus überzeugend. Ich war die Tage viel auf Trails mit viel Laub unterwegs, das zum Teil auch nass war und der Boden darunter matschig, wenn die Front auf solchem Boden ins Rutschen kam, blieb das alles erstaunlich gut kontrollierbar, durchaus mit der deutlich fetteren Muddy Mary in der weichen Mischung vergleichbar...!
Die Rubber Queen 2.4 habe ich gerade am Torque FRX (auf einer Felge mit 23mm Maulweite) und muss sagen, dass die sich im Vergleich zur 2.2er (auf 25mm Maulweite) nicht nennenswert besser fährt... also die ~170g (bei non-UST 2.2er noch mehr) Mehrgewicht kann man sich echt sparen.




potzblitzer schrieb:


> Bin auch schon baron 2.3 gefahren, klasse Reifen, nur etwas schmal gebaut


Den sollte man auf einer breiten Felge fahren. Die 23mm Maulweite, auf der ich den aktuell noch fahre sind mMn schon die Untergrenze, besser 25mm oder mehr!




Shabba schrieb:


> Wenn der MK2 hinten runter ist Test ich den Baron 2.3 auch mal hinten. Vom Rollwiderstand schenkt der sich glaub nichts zum MK2.
> RQ hab ich noch nicht getestet...


Oh, da würdest du dich aber verdammt wundern... der Baron rollt deutlich schlechter als die Rubber Queen und obwohl ich den MK II noch nicht gefahren bin, wage ich zu behapten, dass der besser rollen wird als die RQ. Der Baron macht hinten auch nur Sinn, wenn man viel in lockerem oder losen Waldboden fährt, bei allem anderen würde ich lieber zur RQ greifen! Ich bin mit der UST Version eigentlich auch recht zufrieden, hatte mir die unsprünglich nicht wegen Tubeless geholt, sondern wegen der etwas steiferen Karkasse. Taugt mir am AM/EN Hardtail (wo VIEL mehr Kräfte auf Reifen und Felge wirken) bisher echt sehr gut.




potzblitzer schrieb:


> Für schnelle Fahrten bergab vermittelt er nicht viel Sicherheit, ist eher was fürs technische. Das ist mit der voluminösen Queen schon was ganz anderes!


Ich fand ihn bisher gerade auch wenn man es richtig laufen lässt super kontrollierbar und sicher, gerade auch, weil er im Grenzbereicht sehr gutmütig ist. Eben das geringe Volumen ist ja eher ein Argument gegen den Reifen für technische Sachen, wo man eher großvolumige Reifen mit niedrigem Druck fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (25. November 2012)

Da ist wieder mal die gute alte Reifendiskussion.
 @FlyingLizard

Also wenn du den kompletten Winter fahren willst wirst du mehr als nur einen Reifensatz brauchen. 

Du brauchst einen für die Übergangszeit da ist die Auswahl recht groß. Je nach Untergrund auf dem du dich bewegst gibt es von jedem Reifenhersteller unzählige brauchbare Reifen. Da ist es reine Geschmacksache des jeweiligen Fahrers was er verwendet.

Dann kommt für die fetten Minusgrade und für Schnee noch ein weiterer ins Spiel. Dafür gibt es dann Schlammreifen in der weichsten Gummimischung die da recht guten Grip bieten, aber brutal den Berg hoch zu bewegen sind. Bei 20cm Neuschnee auf einer Schotterstraße liegen Welten zwischen einer Queen,Baron udgl. und einem MudKing. Das selbe gilt für eine Mary und einen DirtyDan.

Und zu guter letzt wenn der Trail dann richtig schön vereist ist, für Skipisten oder im Frühjahr wenns unter Tag taut und in der Nach wieder friert wirst du um einen Spikereifen nicht herum kommen. Da gibt es aber nur zwei brauchbare Reifen (Nokian Extreme und Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro). Beide kosten jedoch wirklich Geld.


----------



## rebirth (26. November 2012)

ich bin bei -18° mit meinen FA super zurecht gekommen... egal welcher untergrund


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. November 2012)

Schlecht ist der Fette Albert auf keinen Fall. 
Möchte mal testen was es sonst noch so gibt. Deswegen hab ich mir mal für vo. den Baron und für hi. die Queen geordert.


----------



## Shabba (26. November 2012)

@`Smubob´: Danke für die Einschätzung zum Rollwiderstand, da werd ich wohl doch lieber beim nächsten mal die RQ testen  aber bis dahin dauerts noch...


----------



## MeMa (26. November 2012)

Für den Winter gibt's Maxxis Advantage vorne und Ardent hinten. Gibt gut Grip in den Kurven 




stromb6 schrieb:


> Da ist es reine  Geschmacksache des jeweiligen Fahrers was er verwendet.



Stimmt allerdings!


----------



## gasonroad (26. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Den Luftdruck hast du so gelassen, wie von Canyon geliefert? Das dürfte SEHR hart sein! Hat soch bei mir nach >3bar angefühlt... völlig unfahrbar.
> Bei Schwalbe kann ich in dem Segment auch den Fat Albert nur empfehlen, vorne Trainstar, hinten Pacestar. Wenn du hauptsächlich auf recht glattem und nicht so grobem Untergrund fährst, könnte der Maxxis Larsen TT was für dich sein. Im Trockenen funktioniert der echt erstaunlich gut und rollt super leicht ab. Vorne dann besser etwas mit mehr Grip (Rubber Queen (da reicht auch die 2.2er), Baron, Fat Albert...), wobei ich den Larsen auch schon vorne, dann aber in 42a, am AM/EN Hardtail gefahren bin. Auf genau dem Bike (das Einsatzgebiet dürfte mit einem Strive in etwa vergleichbar sein) fahre ich aktuell vorne Baron 2.3 und hinten Rubber Queen 2.2 UST, beine Black Chili. Die Kombi gefällt mir extrem gut, rollt sehr gut und der Grip ist durchaus überzeugend. Ich war die Tage viel auf Trails mit viel Laub unterwegs, das zum Teil auch nass war und der Boden darunter matschig, wenn die Front auf solchem Boden ins Rutschen kam, blieb das alles erstaunlich gut kontrollierbar, durchaus mit der deutlich fetteren Muddy Mary in der weichen Mischung vergleichbar...!
> Die Rubber Queen 2.4 habe ich gerade am Torque FRX (auf einer Felge mit 23mm Maulweite) und muss sagen, dass die sich im Vergleich zur 2.2er (auf 25mm Maulweite) nicht nennenswert besser fährt... also die ~170g (bei non-UST 2.2er noch mehr) Mehrgewicht kann man sich echt sparen.


 

Hallo, ja der Luftdruck den Canyon reingepumpt hat war sehr hoch, das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Den habe ich aber erst so gelassen da weniger Luft noch mehr Wiederstand bedeutet. Kennt jemand die Paarung Maxxis Minion/Ardent?
Auf meinem Hardtail fahre ich Racing Ralph (H) und Nobby Nic (V) mit denen ich super zufrieden bin. Beides sind Faltreifen und wiegen zusammen nur ca. 1,2Kg soviel wie der Maxxis Minion alleine.


----------



## Chrisinger (26. November 2012)

@stromb6 hast du Erfahrungen mit dem MudKing? Konnte mich noch nicht durchringen und einen Satz bestellen


----------



## Streifenhase (26. November 2012)

Sooo ich werde mir nun bald ein Strive 8.0 bestellen...

bin mir noch etwas unsicher wegen der Rahmenhöhe

kurz meine Daten so ca.

bin 183cm
Schrittlänge 87cm
Torsolänge 64cm
Schulterbreite 45cm
Armlänge 64cm

mit den Werten gibt mir es mir die Größe M vor

Wenn ich jetzt 2cm Schrittlänge drauf gebe Größe L

Fahren will ich eigentlich alles  naja keine Parks und denk auch nicht so sehr anspruchsvolle Sachen... aber halt schon sicher den ein oder anderen gröberem Abschnitt... allerdings sollte es doch schon gut für Auffahrten und Touren sein (auch mal eine Alpenüberquerung)...

Also ich tendiere selber zu L wegen der doch vielleicht besseren Klettereigenschaft bzw. Tourentauglichkeit...

was meint ihr

ist der Unterschied wirklich so extrem spürbar?


----------



## Frypan (26. November 2012)

@Streifenhase

Ich stand vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung und habe das M in Koblenz getestet. Fühlte sich für mich sehr kurz an, weswegen ich mich dann für das L entschieden habe. 

Ich bin mit der Größe höchst zufrieden und kann damit von der 60 Km Tour im Pfälzer Wald über Alpentouren bis Bikepark alles wunderbar fahren.

Lieber das L mit kürzerem Vorbau als das M mit längerem...

Fühlst du dich auf deinem aktuellen Bike wohl? Miss doch einfach mal Oberrohrlänge und Vorbaulänge und vergleiche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (26. November 2012)

Bin ingesamt nen cm größer und im Schritt 2cm.
Fahre L und komme super damit zurecht. 
Ob der geringe Unterschied was ausmacht


----------



## Butcho78 (26. November 2012)

Streifenhase schrieb:


> Sooo ich werde mir nun bald ein Strive 8.0 bestellen...
> 
> bin mir noch etwas unsicher wegen der Rahmenhöhe
> 
> ...



Habe die gleiche Schrittlänge,  bin allerdings 190cm. Ich persönlich habe mich auf dem L deutlich wohler gefühlt beim testfahren. 

Für Touren ist L sicher angenehmer, je technischer es wird, umso interessanter wird M so hat man mir es in der Beratung gesagt bei Canyon.

Hast Du die Möglichkeit mal nach Koblenz zu fahren oder in Deiner Nähe nach jemanden mit einem Strive Ausschau zu halten. Probesitzen ist sicher die beste Variante....

schickn abend!


----------



## desktop (26. November 2012)

Fahre mit 189cm und 92erSL den Ler. Passt optimal.


----------



## Streifenhase (26. November 2012)

nein kann leider nicht Probefahren und nach Koblenz komme ich auch leider nicht währe für mich eine strecke von 1400km hin und zurück

denke aber auch wenn wird es ein L

dank euch schon mal


----------



## valmal86 (27. November 2012)

wo kommst du denn her vielleicht ist ja wer in deiner nähe der dich probesitzen lässt.


----------



## rebirth (27. November 2012)

bestimmt aus CH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streifenhase (27. November 2012)

ne komme ne aus CH sondern aus der sächsischen schweiz... leider gibt es bei uns in der ecke nicht so viele Canyon Fahrer hab auch schon über die Canyon seite gesucht


----------



## Nr5 (27. November 2012)

Vielleicht komm ich im nächsten Jahr mit meinem, dann neuen, Al 9.0 mal wieder in der S_CH vorbei. Zeit wird's mal wieder.


----------



## Freakrr (27. November 2012)

Hi, kann mir jemand sagen welche Vorbaulänge das Strive ES 7.0 aus 2012 hat?

Syncros AM V2 (31,8) - Länge ??


----------



## Tier (27. November 2012)

Bei Größe L = 70mm 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Freakrr (27. November 2012)

Super, danke! 

Ich werde mal auf 50mm Vorbau mit 747er Lenker wechseln. Mal schauen ob es gefällt.


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. November 2012)

warte auch auf meinen 40er und 750er 
bin echt mal gespannt


----------



## Streifenhase (27. November 2012)

So

Rad ist bestellt in Größe L Strive 8.0


----------



## Micha382 (27. November 2012)

Geilo, genau so würde ich das auch nehmen


----------



## desktop (27. November 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Bei der Reverb Stealth sollte es an der Sattelklemmung sein.
> Druck müsste draufstehen. Ich meine es waren 250psi.
> Der vorgeschriebene Druck steht auch irgendwo auf der  Stütze..
> 
> ...



So, hier sitzt das Ventil bei der Stealth. Wusste beim Canyon Technik Support niemand.


----------



## stromb6 (27. November 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> @stromb6 hast du Erfahrungen mit dem MudKing? Konnte mich noch nicht durchringen und einen Satz bestellen



Top Reifen der auch noch dazu eine gute Haltbarkeit hat. Er ist zwar nicht ganz so weich wie ein DirtyDan, hält aber wesentlich länger. Der Rollwiderstand ist sehr hoch, wie bei allen Schlammgummis.

Hier ist der Servicelink zur Reverb Stealth:

http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/i...00000004211_service_manual_reverb_stealth.pdf

Solltest du jedoch noch die Stealth haben mit der alten Leitung ist das Ventil wie bei den alten Reverbs unten. Druck ist bei allen Reverb Sattelstützen gelich 250PSI !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (27. November 2012)

@Streifenhase
Hast du das Teil jetzt in der Schweizer-Version bestellen können? Ist ein geiles Bike, ich freue mich auch schon drauf, aber bei uns erst in KW5 lieferbar.


----------



## desktop (27. November 2012)

So, hab die Stealth jetzt mit 250psi aufgepumpt. Spiel und somit leichtes Einsacken ist immer noch da. Werd mich morgen nochmals mit dem Canyon Support unterhalten dürfen. Das Teil wandert zum Austausch zurück.


----------



## Butcho78 (27. November 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> So, hab die Stealth jetzt mit 250psi aufgepumpt. Spiel und somit leichtes Einsacken ist immer noch da. Werd mich morgen nochmals mit dem Canyon Support unterhalten dürfen. Das Teil wandert zum Austausch zurück.




bei mir genau das gleich, bike kam letzte woche und die reverb ist gerade zum austausch bei canyon :-(


----------



## desktop (27. November 2012)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> bei mir genau das gleich, bike kam letzte woche und die reverb ist gerade zum austausch bei canyon :-(


 
Haste die Stütze selbst ausgebaut?


----------



## Butcho78 (27. November 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> Haste die Stütze selbst ausgebaut?



Ja, allerdings habe ich denen gesagt dass ich nur die Stütze ausbaue und den verlegten Schlauch da belasse, wo er ist, da mir ein Komplettausbau zu aufwendig ist. Das war auch ok für die! Einfach Schalter abschrauben um dem Schlauch mehr Spiel zu geben, Reverb aus der Stütze herausführen und unten abschrauben und dann nur das Ding zu denen schicken...


----------



## desktop (27. November 2012)

Versteh ich. Muss ich dann denn nicht komplett entlüften wenn die neue Stütze kommt?


----------



## Butcho78 (27. November 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> Versteh ich. Muss ich dann denn nicht komplett entlüften wenn die neue Stütze kommt?



ja...vermutlich schon, aber das müsstest du auch, wenn du jetzt direkt das gesamte system einschickst und danach ein neues komplettes system bekommst. das musst du ja auch trennen, um die inenverlegung hinzubekommen.

habe canyon direkt gebeten mir ein entlüftungsset mitzusenden....


----------



## RaceKing (27. November 2012)

Hallo, ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein neues Rad zu kaufen. Unter anderem kommen das Canyon Nerve + und das Strive Al in Frage. Ich fahre hauptsächlich Touren mit Asphalt/Radweg und wo es immer geht einen technischen Trail. Ist halt immer schwierig zu sagen was technisch heißt, aber ich bin das ganze bis jetzt mit meinem 120mm Fully ganz gut runtergekommen, habe das aber meiner Meinung nach relativ straff abgestimmt. Wie siehts mit dem Hinterbau vom Strive aus? Der ist ja von vielen als zu weich kritisiert worden, hat sich da für 2013 was geändert? wie gesagt, bin bis jetzt immer ein sehr straffes Fahrwerk gefahren und komme damit auch gut zurecht, deswegen die Überlegung ob das Nerve mit seinen 150mm nicht sportlicher ist und vielleicht besser geeignet ist. Kann jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## Streifenhase (27. November 2012)

@Nesium

Ja konnte das schweizer Modell bestellen... ging total problemlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (28. November 2012)

So bevor ich mich nun für die Farbe entscheide habe ich noch eine kleine Frage, ok vielleicht auch zwei ;-)
Wie sieht es denn mit Spacern am Vorbau aus, kann man da falls nötig noch was rein machen?
Und kann mir jemand was zur Anfälligkeit des Canyonlackes bezüglich Steinschlägen sagen? Bei meinem jetzigen Rad ist hinten an den Streben und am Sattelrohr der Lack schon schön abgeplatzt, durch Steinschläge verursacht. Lässt sich klar nicht vermeiden, sieht aber unschön aus und ich denke RAW ist da wesentlich weniger anfällig dafür.

So das wars nun mal von meiner Seite 
Danke und Gruß
Micha


----------



## ruppi69 (28. November 2012)

Zusätzliche Spacer kann man nachträglich keine mehr nachrüsten. Um die Front höher zu bekommen kann man mit dem Vorbau und einem Lenker mit mehr Rise noch etwas rausholen. Bin selber gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Lenker mit mehr Rise. Bin mir jedoch noch nicht sicher wieviel es werden sollen.

Wegen dem Lack kann ich nicht klagen. Ich hab schwarz und bin sehr zufrieden. Wie es bei den lackierten ist weiß ich nicht. Aber ich vermute mal, dass es da nicht so super ist. Lacktypisch eben. 

Verbessert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. November 2012)

ich kann dir auch den schwarzen Lack nur empfehlen! 
der hat echt schon was abbekommen und hat noch keine Macken. Nur das weisse am Oberrohr bekommt schnell mal Kratzer ab. Raw sieht auch sehr geil aus. Könnte mir aber vorstellen das die Schicht Klarlack etwas schneller absplittert. Dazu sollte dir aber ein Raw Besitzer mehr sagen können.

Vorbau kam gestern, Lenker und neue Gummis müsssten heute eintreffen


----------



## desktop (28. November 2012)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Hallo, ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein neues Rad zu kaufen. Unter anderem kommen das Canyon Nerve + und das Strive Al in Frage. Ich fahre hauptsächlich Touren mit Asphalt/Radweg und wo es immer geht einen technischen Trail. Ist halt immer schwierig zu sagen was technisch heißt, aber ich bin das ganze bis jetzt mit meinem 120mm Fully ganz gut runtergekommen, habe das aber meiner Meinung nach relativ straff abgestimmt. Wie siehts mit dem Hinterbau vom Strive aus? Der ist ja von vielen als zu weich kritisiert worden, hat sich da für 2013 was geändert? wie gesagt, bin bis jetzt immer ein sehr straffes Fahrwerk gefahren und komme damit auch gut zurecht, deswegen die Überlegung ob das Nerve mit seinen 150mm nicht sportlicher ist und vielleicht besser geeignet ist. Kann jemand was dazu sagen?



Ich bin auch von einem 120er Fully auf das Strive umgestiegen. Gehe jedoch mit dem Bike verstärkt ins Gelände. Für Asphalt, Rad und Forstwegen ist das Bike meiner Meinung nach zu potent ausgestattet (Federweg, Gewicht etc.). Da wird das AL+ sicherlich sportlicher zu fahren sein. Was den Hinterbau angeht, so hab ich die optimale Abstimmung noch nicht raus. Das "Durchschlagen" des Dämpfers kann ich jedoch bei meinem 2013er nicht bestätigen.


----------



## stromb6 (28. November 2012)

Das Heck ist seit dem Jahr 2011 beim Strive nicht geändert worden. Auch die Dämpfer wurden nicht geändert, darum hat sich auch am zu weichen Heck nichts geändert. 
Einige von uns fahren nicht umsonst mit einem DHX 5.0 Air Dämpfer im Strive.
Und bei Fahrern über 80kg merkt man das zu weiche Heck extrem.


----------



## MeMa (28. November 2012)

ruppi69 schrieb:


> Wegen dem Lack kann ich nicht klagen. Ich hab schwarz und bin sehr zufrieden. Wie es bei den lackierten ist weiß ich nicht. Aber ich vermute mal, dass es da nicht so super ist. Lacktypisch eben.
> 
> Verbessert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.



Hab das Strive in weiß und muss sagen das ich es bis jetzt keine Sekunde bereut habe. Selbst nach meinem Crash ist das Bike gegen nen Baum geknallt und hat keine Macken oder Absplitterungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (28. November 2012)

gasonroad schrieb:


> Hallo, ja der Luftdruck den Canyon reingepumpt hat war sehr hoch, das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Den habe ich aber erst so gelassen da weniger Luft noch mehr Wiederstand bedeutet.


Das ist ein einzelner physikalischer Zusammenhang völlig isoliert betrachtet... auf einer glatten Asphaltstraße oder einer Bahn mag das zutreffen, in der MTB-Praxis stimmt das so nicht! Wenn ein Reifen so hart aufgepumpt ist, dass er sich wie Beton anfühlt, springt er bei jeder kleinsten Unebenheit vom Boden ab, da reicht schon Schotter. Dadurch verliert man Traktion und Kontrolle was deutlich schwerer wiegt als der vermeintlich gute Rollwiderstand. Wenn ein Reifen kleine Hindernisse wie Wurzeln etc. durch Verformung schon (zumindest teilweise) "wegdämpft", wird der in Fahrtrichtung wirkende Impuls weniger abgelenkt und dabei abgebremst, als bei einem sehr harten Reifen. In den Kurven fehlt dadurch auch EINIGES an Traktion. Ein vernünftiges Mittelmaß ist hier das A und O. Ich fahre an keinem MTB mehr als 2bar, meist sogar deutlich darunter.




gasonroad schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Paarung Maxxis Minion/Ardent?


Den Minion bin ich eine Weile vorne gefahren und mir liegt er nicht. Hat meiner Meinung nach keinen spürbaren Grenzbereich in Kurven - entweder er greift oder man mault sich, ein kontrolierbarer Bereich des Driftens wie bei vielen anderen Reifen ist nicht vorhanden.
Der Ardent funktioniert hinten gut, wenn es trocken ist und der Boden fest ist. Bei lockerem Boden oder Nässe taugt der nicht viel.




Micha382 schrieb:


> Und kann mir jemand was zur Anfälligkeit des Canyonlackes bezüglich Steinschlägen sagen? Bei meinem jetzigen Rad ist hinten an den Streben und am Sattelrohr der Lack schon schön abgeplatzt, durch Steinschläge verursacht. Lässt sich klar nicht vermeiden, sieht aber unschön aus und ich denke RAW ist da wesentlich weniger anfällig dafür.


Raw ist auch nur klar lackiert...! Allerdings fallen da die Macken kaum auf und der Lack ist meiner Erfahrung nach (am alten Torque) sehr haltbar. Beispielbilder hier und hier, Zustand nach ~3 Jahren Benutzung und einigem Drübergeschrubbere mit den Schützern.


----------



## Nesium (28. November 2012)

Beim Strive wurde am Heck ein anderer Dämpfer eingebaut als im 2012 Modell, mit kleinerer Luftkammer dass er nicht mehr ganz so weich zu fahren ist.

Modell 2012 ein "Fox Float Factory RP 23 Boost Valve XXV" Dämpfer
Modell 2013 ein "Fox Float CTD Performance BV" Dämpfer


----------



## Micha382 (28. November 2012)

Ok, danke für die Infos 
Dann heißt es jetzt mal nach Koblenz fahren, wegen der Größe probesitzen und dann entscheiden ob RAW oder schwarz


----------



## greg12 (28. November 2012)

Nesium schrieb:


> Beim Strive wurde am Heck ein anderer Dämpfer eingebaut als im 2012 Modell, mit kleinerer Luftkammer dass er nicht mehr ganz so weich zu fahren ist.
> 
> Modell 2012 ein "Fox Float Factory RP 23 Boost Valve XXV" Dämpfer
> Modell 2013 ein "Fox Float CTD Performance BV" Dämpfer



obs was bringt wird sich zeigen, hatte auch das 2011 eine kleinere luftkammer und zeigte dennoch das durchrauschende verhalten. wahrscheinlich ist der hinterbau für ein enduro einfach zu linear von der kennlinie her. da hilft auch die kleine luftkammer nur bedingt! 
und im 3tenjahr die 3te dämpferspezif. zeigt ja das canyon nicht so recht weiß was sie einbauen sollen!


----------



## rebirth (28. November 2012)

Für Strivelose: Hab den Rahmen eines Schweizer Modells in M im Bikemarkt


----------



## gotboost (28. November 2012)

'Was ist da der unterschied?


----------



## gasonroad (28. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das ist ein einzelner physikalischer Zusammenhang völlig isoliert betrachtet... auf einer glatten Asphaltstraße oder einer Bahn mag das zutreffen, in der MTB-Praxis stimmt das so nicht! Wenn ein Reifen so hart aufgepumpt ist, dass er sich wie Beton anfühlt, springt er bei jeder kleinsten Unebenheit vom Boden ab, da reicht schon Schotter. Dadurch verliert man Traktion und Kontrolle was deutlich schwerer wiegt als der vermeintlich gute Rollwiderstand. Wenn ein Reifen kleine Hindernisse wie Wurzeln etc. durch Verformung schon (zumindest teilweise) "wegdämpft", wird der in Fahrtrichtung wirkende Impuls weniger abgelenkt und dabei abgebremst, als bei einem sehr harten Reifen. In den Kurven fehlt dadurch auch EINIGES an Traktion. Ein vernünftiges Mittelmaß ist hier das A und O. Ich fahre an keinem MTB mehr als 2bar, meist sogar deutlich darunter.
> 
> Den Minion bin ich eine Weile vorne gefahren und mir liegt er nicht. Hat meiner Meinung nach keinen spürbaren Grenzbereich in Kurven - entweder er greift oder man mault sich, ein kontrolierbarer Bereich des Driftens wie bei vielen anderen Reifen ist nicht vorhanden.
> Der Ardent funktioniert hinten gut, wenn es trocken ist und der Boden fest ist. Bei lockerem Boden oder Nässe taugt der nicht viel.


 
Als ich das Strive zusammengebaut hatte und das erste mal gefahren bin war das nur auf Asphalt und da ist mir eben aufgefallen dass der Rollwiederstand extrem gross ist trotz des harten Reifendrucks. Dass ein zu harter Druck nicht sonderlich gut im Gelände ist ist mir schon klar. Aber dann am zweiten Tag nach ca. 10Km wurde der Rollwiederstand meiner Meinung nach besser. Vielleicht müssen sich die Kanten der Reifenstollen etwas anpassen. Trotzdem werde ich im Frühjahr die Reifen wechseln allein schon wegen des Gewichts. 

Was fahrt Ihr eigentlich für Lenkergriffe? Die am Strive (13`) verbauten Ergon finde ich sehr dünn (ca. 30mm). Könnt Ihr mir da was empfehlen die etwas dicker sind? Schaumgummi oder Moosgummi kommt nicht in Frage, nur Geriffelter Gummi mit Klemmung.


----------



## RaceKing (28. November 2012)

Danke für die Einschätzung. Welchen Dämpfer könnte man als Alternative verbauen um das Durchrauschen etwas auszugleichen? Wie sieht beispielsweise mit einem Monarch aus? Wie gesagt, ich will damit vor allem Touren fahren, ein DHX wär mir dafür zu schwer. Ich wiege ca. 71kg, fällt das da überhaupt groß ins Gewicht?


----------



## schwarzerbus (28. November 2012)

Bei mir rauscht bei 75 kg Nacktgewicht nichts durch. Und es ist ein 2011er Strive. Liegt, wie immer, im Auge des Betrachters, an der persönlichen Fahrtechnik und Vorliebe. Der Hinterbau kann allerdings als "eher linear" arbeitend beschrieben werden.
Ich fahre mit ca. 20%SAG am Dämpfer. Natürlich ist für Drops über 1m Höhe ein DHX Air 2.25 oder Double Barrell Air sicherlich empfehlenswert. 

Subjektive Grüße!


----------



## RaceKing (28. November 2012)

Danke, am besten werde ich mal nach Koblenz fahren um mal Probe zu sitzen. Ich bin mit meinem jetzigen Rad mit 115mm Federweg am Heck schon 1m Drops ins Flat gesprungen, da sollte das doch mit einem Strive kein Problem sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (28. November 2012)

20% SAG ist halt recht wenig. Mit wieviel Druck fährst du?
Ich fahre 25-30% SAG und wiege 86kg. Der Float Dämpfer schlug schon bei Drops von einem Meter durch, vor allem wenn es Drops waren über die nicht mit Vollgas gesprungen werden kann. Aber es geht nicht nur ums Durchschlagen sondern auch darum, dass das Strive bei mir auch in schnellen Anlegern hinten weggesackt ist. Mir war das Heck einfach zu schwammig. Kein Feedback vom Untergrund!
Wie gesagt ist persönlicher Geschmack, muss jeder für sich selber testen und entscheiden. 
Wer nur Touren fährt ist mMn mit dem Nerve AL+ besser bedient.


----------



## RaceKing (28. November 2012)

Naja "Tour" ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. Ich würde das was ich fahre als Touren bezeichnen, ich fahre halt dabei so viele Trails wie möglich, deswegen kam für mich auch evtl. ein Enduro wegen der etwas bergablastigeren Geometrie in Frage


----------



## sirios (28. November 2012)

Der Havoc Vorbau fliegt raus und weicht einem kürzeren . Bin mal gespannt wie sich das Strive damit auf den Trails verhält. Wage mich die Tage auch mal daran den DHX zu servicen.


----------



## valmal86 (28. November 2012)

Hi,

hab mein Strive einem Winterputz unterzogen und bin beim genaueren betrachten auf dem Montageständer drauf gekommen, dass mein Hinterrad ein bisschen nach links versetzt scheint. ist das bei allen Strives so??
sind so ca 4 - 5 mm die die reifenmitte links außerhalb der sitzrohrmitte ist.

thx


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. November 2012)

Hat schon mal jemand Erfahrung mit den FOX - Spacern gemacht, die man in den Dämpfer einbauen kann? Jetzt bitte nicht über den unverschämten Preis diskutieren sondern nur über die evtl. Verbesserung der Progression. 

Ich habe den mittleren Spacer drin und bin nun zufrieden, wobei das mit meinen 63kg auch kein Problem ist. 

Wenn man etwas schwerer ist kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass auch der große Spacer keine ausreichende Progression bringt.

Also: Eure Erfahrungen würden mich mal interessieren.


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. November 2012)

Habe bei mir auch den mittleren Verbaut und seitdem keinen Durchschlag  mehr gehabt. Werde aber trotzdem den RP2 gegen nen DHX austauschen wegen  der besseren Performance.


----------



## Butcho78 (28. November 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Habe bei mir auch den mittleren Verbaut und seitdem keinen Durchschlag  mehr gehabt. Werde aber trotzdem den RP2 gegen nen DHX austauschen wegen  der besseren Performance.



darf ich wissen wieviel kg du hast?

danke dir


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. November 2012)

zurzeit 73kg. kann aber leider nicht mehr sagen mit wieviel Druck ich seit dem Wechsel fahre.


----------



## _sebastian (28. November 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab mein Strive einem Winterputz unterzogen und bin beim genaueren betrachten auf dem Montageständer drauf gekommen, dass mein Hinterrad ein bisschen nach links versetzt scheint. ist das bei allen Strives so??
> sind so ca 4 - 5 mm die die reifenmitte links außerhalb der sitzrohrmitte ist.
> ...



Hi,

Ein paar Seiten vorher wurde das schon mal diskutiert. Das ist normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (28. November 2012)

_sebastian schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ein paar Seiten vorher wurde das schon mal diskutiert. Das ist normal.



wo ungefähr??  ich hab eigentlich den ganzen thread verfolgt und hab das anscheinend überlesen...


----------



## _sebastian (29. November 2012)

benvolio schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> überleg mir auch in der nächsten Saison ein Strive zuzulegen und verfolge den Thread hier mit euren Erfahrungen schon seit Anfang an.
> 
> Es wurde zwar in einem Beitrag mal bemängelt das bei Schlamm am Hinterreifen dieser bald am Rahmen schleift bzw. zusetzt - aber wie gross ist der Abstand den wirklich? (Rahmen bzw. Strebe).
> ...



Ab Seite 83 fängt's an


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. November 2012)

gasonroad schrieb:


> Was fahrt Ihr eigentlich für Lenkergriffe? Die am Strive (13`) verbauten Ergon finde ich sehr dünn (ca. 30mm). Könnt Ihr mir da was empfehlen die etwas dicker sind? Schaumgummi oder Moosgummi kommt nicht in Frage, nur Geriffelter Gummi mit Klemmung.


ODI Rogue (weich mit sehr guter Dämpfung, sehr griffig, tiefes Profil für Schweiß/Dreck) oder Lizard Skins Northshore (auch sehr griffig, nicht ganz so weich wie die Rogue), beide ~34mm und mit werden ODI-Klemmringen befestigt. Sind natürlich beide etwas schwerer als Standard-Griffe, allerdings immernoch leichter als fast alle Ergon Griffe.




valmal86 schrieb:


> hab mein Strive einem Winterputz unterzogen und bin beim genaueren betrachten auf dem Montageständer drauf gekommen, dass mein Hinterrad ein bisschen nach links versetzt scheint. ist das bei allen Strives so??
> sind so ca 4 - 5 mm die die reifenmitte links außerhalb der sitzrohrmitte ist.


Ich habe die von _sebastian angesprochene Diskussion nicht mitbekommen, aber falls tatsächlich die Felge nicht mittig im Hinterbau steht, kann man das Rad problemlos auch mit seitlichem Offset zentrieren (lassen).


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (29. November 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Also macht doch das Strive nicht immer so madig........
> 
> Das ist doch ein Enduro Bike (für mich heist das wie ein AM nur eben gröberes geläuf) und kein Downhiller mit 200mm Federweg
> Das ist nicht gebaut für Meter weite Sprünge oder Drops von zwei Meter
> ...





Bis auf in einer Hinsicht gebe ich dir vollkommen recht...

Meines erachtens nach sollte es schon 2m Drops aushalten, welches es auch locker meistert.

Bin auch mehr als zufriedenvmit meinem Strive


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (29. November 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Also macht doch das Strive nicht immer so madig........
> 
> Das ist doch ein Enduro Bike (für mich heist das wie ein AM nur eben gröberes geläuf) und kein Downhiller mit 200mm Federweg
> Das ist nicht gebaut für Meter weite Sprünge oder Drops von zwei Meter
> ...





Bis auf in einer Hinsicht gebe ich dir vollkommen recht...

Meines erachtens nach sollte es schon 2m Drops aushalten, welches es auch locker meistert.

Bin auch mehr als zufrieden mit meinem Strive 


PS: Mit meinem Strive und meinem Torque decke ich meines erachtens nach alles im MTB - Bereich ab.  VOLLE PULLE GEIL!!!


----------



## valmal86 (29. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ODI Rogue (weich mit sehr guter Dämpfung, sehr griffig, tiefes Profil für Schweiß/Dreck) oder Lizard Skins Northshore (auch sehr griffig, nicht ganz so weich wie die Rogue), beide ~34mm und mit werden ODI-Klemmringen befestigt. Sind natürlich beide etwas schwerer als Standard-Griffe, allerdings immernoch leichter als fast alle Ergon Griffe.
> 
> 
> Ich habe die von _sebastian angesprochene Diskussion nicht mitbekommen, aber falls tatsächlich die Felge nicht mittig im Hinterbau steht, kann man das Rad problemlos auch mit seitlichem Offset zentrieren (lassen).



Das mit dem Offset kann ich mir nicht ganz vorstellen, da bei einem so großen versatz ja dann die Bremsscheibe nicht mehr im Bremssattel laufen kann. Oder steh ich grad auf der leitung??

Edit: ok... ich denke du meinst das ganze über die Speichen zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _sebastian (29. November 2012)

> Ich habe die von _sebastian angesprochene Diskussion nicht mitbekommen, aber falls tatsächlich die Felge nicht mittig im Hinterbau steht, kann man das Rad problemlos auch mit seitlichem Offset zentrieren (lassen).



Im Beitrag #*1301* gibts Bilder dazu


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ODI Rogue (weich mit sehr guter Dämpfung, sehr griffig, tiefes Profil für Schweiß/Dreck) oder Lizard Skins Northshore (auch sehr griffig, nicht ganz so weich wie die Rogue), beide ~34mm und mit werden ODI-Klemmringen befestigt. Sind natürlich beide etwas schwerer als Standard-Griffe, allerdings immernoch leichter als fast alle Ergon Griffe.
> 
> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Werd auch nur noch ODIN  benutzen


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. November 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Offset kann ich mir nicht ganz vorstellen, da bei einem so großen versatz ja dann die Bremsscheibe nicht mehr im Bremssattel laufen kann. Oder steh ich grad auf der leitung??
> 
> Edit: ok... ich denke du meinst das ganze über die Speichen zu machen?


Richtig, das Laufrad würde dann einfach gezielt außermittig zentriert. Es gibt einige Rahmen (z. B: Specialized Demo), da MUSS man die Laufräder so zentrieren...




_sebastian schrieb:


> Im Beitrag #*1301* gibts Bilder dazu


Hmm, das ist wenig aussagekräftig, da man nur den Abstand am Reifen sieht, die können auch gerne mal einige mm Abweichung und vor allem auch Unwucht haben...


----------



## Butcho78 (29. November 2012)

Hier noch ein kurzes Update zu meiner fehlerbehafteten Reverb meines Strive 9.0 2013 die ja ca. 1,5 cm Spiel hatte in ausgefahrenem und eingefahrenem Zustand:

Montag eingesendet zu Canyon, Dienstag Eingangsbestätigung, Mittwoch Versandbestätigung, heute (Donnerstag) neue Reverb inkl. Entlüftungsset in den Händen:

sehr guter Service, danke Canyon!


----------



## desktop (29. November 2012)

Ich war heute in Koblenz zwecks Tausch meiner defekten Reverb:
Keine Reverb zum Austausch da gehabt.
Dann komplettes Bike gegen ein neues getauscht, angeblich alles o.k.
Beim Testen der Reverb stellte ich dann fest, dass die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit über das Rad am Hebel nicht justierbar war.
Hatte dann nach 3 Std. warten die Schn... voll und hab alles da gelassen.
Das Strive ist sicherlich ein Hammer Bike und Canyon gibt sich wahrscheinlich auch wirklich Mühe einen guten Servive zu bieten, den ein Versender halt so bieten kann.
Für mich, der nicht selbst schrauebn kann und möchte ist der Weg zum Fachhändler dann der richtige. Kostet natürlich ne Stange mehr, muss es mir aber wohl Wert sein.


----------



## Butcho78 (29. November 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> Ich war heute in Koblenz zwecks Tausch meiner defekten Reverb:
> Keine Reverb zum Austausch da gehabt.
> Dann komplettes Bike gegen ein neues getauscht, angeblich alles o.k.
> Beim Testen der Reverb stellte ich dann fest, dass die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit über das Rad am Hebel nicht justierbar war.
> ...




welches bike ist für dich die alternative zum strive?


----------



## stromb6 (29. November 2012)

@ Desktop

Also ich musste an meinem Bike vom Fachhändler aber leider mehr schrauben als an meinen Versender Bikes. Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es leider sehr viele Fachhändler denen ich die Finger brechen müsste wenn sie nochmal an meinem Bike schrauben. Was ich mit meinem Demo 8 mitgemacht habe ist der absolute Wahnsinn. Naja eigentlich nicht das Bike sondern der Händler von dem ich es bekommen hab war der Wahnsinn.

Also ich kann jedem der Enduro, Freeride oder Downhill fahren will nur empfehlen sich auch fürs Schrauben zu interessieren.
Wenn ich für jeden Steuersatz, jeden Lageraustausch, jedes Däpferservice, jedes Gabelservice, jedes Bremsen entlüften uva. mein Bike zum Fachhändler bringen müsste würde ich pro Jahr locker 2000 Euro zum Fenster raushauen.

Schade ist nur, dass scheinbar im Moment eine Vielzahl defekter Reverbs im Umlauf sind. Vielleicht steigt Canyon im nächsten Jahr dann auf die neuen Fox Sattelstützen um ;-)


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. November 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Vielleicht steigt Canyon im nächsten Jahr dann auf die neuen Fox Sattelstützen um ;-)



Die werden bestimmt auch mit Kashima beschichtet und rattern noch schneller hoch


----------



## JulianM. (29. November 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Die werden bestimmt auch mit Kashima beschichtet und rattern noch schneller hoch



da nützt dann wohl der beste sattel auch nichts mehr


----------



## stromb6 (29. November 2012)

Für alle die noch einen DHX 5.0 Air suchen, im Bikemarkt wird grad ein passender mit kleiner Luftkammer angeboten.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/79206-fox-racing-shox-fox-dhx-air-5-0-boostvalve-200x57mm

Nur noch ein Luftkammerservice und Nadellager einbauen dann habt ihr einen perfekt für das Strive passenden DHX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (29. November 2012)

JulianM. schrieb:


> da nützt dann wohl der beste sattel auch nichts mehr



Höchstens en Eierbecher

Hab den dhx schon entdeckt


----------



## sirios (29. November 2012)

Ist hier jetzt das Strive-DHX-Fieber ausgebrochen ?


----------



## rebirth (29. November 2012)

sieht so aus *g


----------



## desktop (29. November 2012)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> welches bike ist für dich die alternative zum strive?


 
Das ist eben die Frage. Entweder das Stumpi EVO:
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/sjfsr/stumpjumperfsrexpertcarbonevo

Ist halt eher ein längerhubiges AM

Oder das neue Cube Stereo 160:

http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/stereo-super-hpc-160-race/

Das Stumpi ist aber halt sau teuer.


----------



## sirios (29. November 2012)

Ich denke das wird ein teures Hobby wenn Du darauf verzichten willst ab und zu nen Schraubenschlüssel in die Hand zu nehmen und schon von einer nicht einwandfrei funktionierenden Reverb gefrustet bist.

Wie Stromb6 schon gesagt hat: Wenn man etwas krasser im Gelände umherSTRIVET  sollte man auch ein wenig schrauben können.


----------



## desktop (29. November 2012)

Vielleicht sollte ich mal nen Schrauberkurs belegen


----------



## rebirth (29. November 2012)

das lernt man doch alles nach und nach... übung macht den meister


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. November 2012)

los gib dir nen Ruck!  

das ist das Ergebnis vom heutigen Schrauben:
 (den Unrat  bitte ausblenden)


----------



## sirios (29. November 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> los gib dir nen Ruck!
> 
> das ist das Ergebnis vom heutigen Schrauben:
> (den Unrat  bitte ausblenden)



Der Eimer ist der Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (29. November 2012)

den sollst du aublenden! 
steht doch oben


----------



## sirios (29. November 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> den sollst du aublenden!
> steht doch oben



Da steht ich soll den Unrat ausblenden, nicht den Eimer


----------



## JulianM. (29. November 2012)

was denn das fürn vorbau? sixpack?


----------



## stromb6 (29. November 2012)

Was mir gleich ins Auge sticht sind die schönen Shimano Bremsen. Du wirst damit viel Freude haben! Mehr Bremse für weniger Geld ist echt geil.


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. November 2012)

Der Vorbau ist der Sunline V1 mit 40mm. 

@_stromb6_: 

Die Freude habe ich schon seit Anfang an  


Mal so ne Frage nebenbei: Was würde ich in etwa noch für meinen RP2 bekommen?
Entweder der geht nach GB zum Pushtuning oder nen DHX muss rein.


----------



## Hexbiker (30. November 2012)

Hi ,Leute meines Wissens sind noch keine Strive 9.0 Race ausgeliefert, gibt es trotzdem schon eine Antwort auf meine Frage zur Neuen xx1! Ist es so daß man bei einem Kettenblattwechsel auch die Kette kürzen bzw. verlängern muß? Wenn dem so ist, muß man ja auch mehrere Ketten in den entsprechenden Längen vorhalten.  Canyon Besteller vormals Cube Fritzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (1. Dezember 2012)

Das kommt darauf an, wenn du nur zwei Zähne mehr oder weniger fährst wird das ohne kürzen oder verlängern der Kette hinhauen. Bei vier oder mehr Zähnen wirst du auch eine kürzere oder längere Kette brauchen.
Nur frage ich mich was du da an der XX1 Übersetzung ändern willst?
Mehr Zähne vorne ist unbrauchbar, da du dann nirgends mehr hochkommen würdest.
Musst dir das mal mit dem Übersetzungsrechner ausrechnen, aber für mich hat eine XX1 außer in Endurorennen absolut nichts verloren.


----------



## desktop (1. Dezember 2012)

So, heute wieder mein Giant TRance X aus dem Keller geholt. Das Strive ist ja zurück gegangen. Das ist ein Unterscheid zum Strive. Kaum zu glauben, wie Steif das Strive war und wie satt das lag.


----------



## rebirth (1. Dezember 2012)

Kauf doch nur den rahmen! Ich wüsst zuuuufällig einen *gg


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. Dezember 2012)

@ rebirth:

was kommt dir eigentlich als nächstes ins Haus?


----------



## rebirth (1. Dezember 2012)

Mal sehen, irgendwas ohne konuslager


----------



## Puna (1. Dezember 2012)

Moin Striver,
hab heute Rocket Rons bekommen und wollt mal fragen wie die sich im vergleich zum fetten Albert die zur Zeit drauf sind verhalten vom Rollwiederstand und Grip?


----------



## sirios (1. Dezember 2012)

Puna schrieb:


> Moin Striver,
> hab heute Rocket Rons bekommen und wollt mal fragen wie die sich im vergleich zum fetten Albert die zur Zeit drauf sind verhalten vom Rollwiederstand und Grip?



Finde die machen aufm Strive und dem Einsatzbereich Enduro mal so gar keinen Sinn!


----------



## Puna (1. Dezember 2012)

darf zur zeit leider nur auf asphalt fahren wegen gesundheitlichen beschwerden :-\


----------



## Flummibaer (1. Dezember 2012)

Hey Ho,

bin neu hier. Und suche etwas Support bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung. Ich habe schon Lust auf die Richtung Enduro, hab aber nichts dagegen mal eine längere Tour zu fahren.

Würdet ihr mir dann noch zum Strive raten oder doch eher in Richtung Nerve AL+?

Danke schon mal für euer Feedback.


----------



## Butcho78 (1. Dezember 2012)

So,

nun endlich die erste Ausfahrt hinter mir und riesen Spaß gehabt... Dämpfer auf 220 psi bei 96kg war ok...werde aber perspektivisch sicher auch über eine Tuning oder Tausch nachdenken, aber für die ersten Monate werde ich auf jeden Fall klar kommen...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1265210


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (1. Dezember 2012)

@_Butcho78_ Sieht sehr gut aus auch wenn das grün nicht so meine Sache ist . Wie zufrieden bist Du mit den DMR Vault? Denke drüber nach mir die auch zuzulegen, da meine Nukeproof Pedale die Saison über doch stark gelitten haben.

Neuer Lenker, Vorbau und Sattel:


----------



## rebirth (1. Dezember 2012)

Dmr vault fahr ich zweimal. Die haben alle tränen in den augen wenn sie ihre kurzen pins dagegen vergleichen.


----------



## desktop (1. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> @_Butcho78_ Sieht sehr gut aus auch wenn das grün nicht so meine Sache ist . Wie zufrieden bist Du mit den DMR Vault? Denke drüber nach mir die auch zuzulegen, da meine Nukeproof Pedale die Saison über doch stark gelitten haben.
> 
> Neuer Lenker, Vorbau und Sattel:


 Wieviel mm Rise hat der Lenker?


----------



## sirios (1. Dezember 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> Wieviel mm Rise hat der Lenker?



Sind 30 mm. Ergibt für mich die angenehmste Sitzposition, da ich nicht so ganz klein bin


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. Dezember 2012)

der Junge hat Geschmack!  
aber putzen kannst du es auch mal wieder 


Hier mal die neue Konfiguration an meinem:


----------



## sirios (1. Dezember 2012)

Pfff... Deins sieht aus als würdest Du es den Berg hochtragen !

Scharfes Bild und nette neue Parts


----------



## brandi (1. Dezember 2012)

Oh Mann, finds echt schade, dass Canyon nicht die "alten" schlichten schwarz/schwarz-weißen Farbkombos anbietet.
Die neuen Farben find ich alle nicht so hammer


----------



## Butcho78 (1. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> @_Butcho78_ Sieht sehr gut aus auch wenn das grün nicht so meine Sache ist . Wie zufrieden bist Du mit den DMR Vault? Denke drüber nach mir die auch zuzulegen, da meine Nukeproof Pedale die Saison über doch stark gelitten haben.



Also ich bin sehr zufrieden damit und fühle mich sehr wohl und sicher darauf. Ich muss aber auch ehrlich sagen, dass ich ja relativ neu eingestiegen bin und auch nicht viele Vergleiche habe. Der Kumpel, der den Bikeladen hat und auch selber Kurse gibt (http://www.bikeride.de/) war schwer angetan davon...

Das grün ist auch nicht so meins, Sattelstützenklemme und Vorbau wird daher vermutlich rasch ausgetauscht...

Angenehme Nachtruhe!


----------



## bloodyludy (1. Dezember 2012)

brandi schrieb:


> Oh Mann, finds echt schade, dass Canyon nicht die "alten" schlichten schwarz/schwarz-weißen Farbkombos anbietet.
> Die neuen Farben find ich alle nicht so hammer



geht mir genauso. Ich fand und find die Art von Rahmendesign (Sticker bombing und pin striping) hässlich wie die Nacht finster. Warum kein schlichtes Design mehr oder wenigstens krasse Farben, wie "Conker Brown metallic" oder das Neon Grün oder Primer Grau vom Nerve?

Und das Carver ICB Bike wird wieder sowas... Wer sagt den Designern eigentlich, was die Kunden "wollen".

Erinnert mich alles an mein Overdesigned-Hass-Super-Beispiel:






*Don't take it too sirius! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (2. Dezember 2012)

ich finds gut


----------



## Nr5 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich muß ebenfalls wiedersprechen. Vor allem das Race find ich "Affengeil"!


----------



## Tier (2. Dezember 2012)

Mal nen Bild von gestern... 






Langsam fangen die 5er Elixir an Probleme zu machen.
Besonders hinten ist der Druckpunkt extrem am wandern. 
Entweder baut sich der Druck erst bei halben Hebelweg auf, so wie's out-of-the-box war, mal schon nach 1/4. 
Alles bei nicht überhitzter Bremse...
Luft im System würde ich u.a. deswegen mal ausschließen. 
Auf technischen Trails super unberechenbar. 
Wird wohl Zeit für was besseres.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. Dezember 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Langsam fangen die 5er Elixir an Probleme zu machen.
> Besonders hinten ist der Druckpunkt extrem am wandern.
> Entweder baut sich der Druckpunkt erst bei halben Hebelweg auf, mal schon nach 1/4 und das bei nicht überhitzter Bremse...
> Auf technischen Trails super unberechenbar.
> ...




Hammer Foto und geile Farbe am Strive! 
Ja die Elixir flogen bei mir auch sofort und wurden gegen die ZEE getauscht


----------



## rebirth (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde sie an deiner stelle mal entlüften (lassen).


----------



## Tier (2. Dezember 2012)

Wie gesagt Luft im System schließe ich aus. Da wäre der Druckpunkt matschiger. Würde da schon eher auf die Belagsrückstellung tippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (2. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Sind 30 mm. Ergibt für mich die angenehmste Sitzposition, da ich nicht so ganz klein bin


 
Musstest bzw. musst du neue Züge verbauen, da die Länge für den breiteren Lenker nicht mehr ausreicht?


----------



## Micha382 (2. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Sind 30 mm. Ergibt für mich die angenehmste Sitzposition, da ich nicht so ganz klein bin



Wie groß bist du denn? Mit so nem kurzen Vorbau und dem Lenker sitzt Dann ziemlich aufrecht drauf oder?


----------



## sirios (2. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich morgens aufstehe bin ich ziemlich genau 189 cm groß. Man sitzt ziemlich aufrecht, ich find das aber ganz gut so . Mit den Schaltzügen gab es keine Probleme.


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich war heute mit meinem Strive bisschen im Schnee unterwegs 
Muss sagen die Rubber Queen fahren sich gar nicht schlecht


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. Dezember 2012)

gut das du es erwähnst- 
kann es nur bestätigen  

Advent, Advent ein Lichtlein brennt


----------



## DiHo (2. Dezember 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> gut das du es erwähnst-
> kann es nur bestätigen
> 
> Advent, Advent ein Lichtlein brennt




Kurze Hose.................. Da hab ich beim hinsehen schon eine Gänsehautentzündung


----------



## FlyingLizard (3. Dezember 2012)

Nur die ersten paar Minuten ziehts etwas.
Am schlimmsten waren die gefroren Hände und Füße


----------



## stromb6 (3. Dezember 2012)

@Tier
Verkauf den Avid Mist und schraub die was wartungsfreundliches ans Bike. XT Stopper sind sehr zu empfehlen, mehr Power als die Oval aber besser zu dosieren und der Preis passt auch. Vor allen die kannst du in 1 Minute entlüften.
 @FlyingLizard
Also das Bike scheint ja gerüstet für den Winter aber deine Ausrüstung eher nicht. 
Ich würde dir dringen raten wintertaugliches Zeug zuzulegen. Kostet zwar einiges, aber dafür liegst du nicht den halben winter krank im Bett 
Außerdem fehlt da noch ein Licht. Eins am Helm ist mir zu wenig, ich hab noch eine zweite Lampe am Lenker.


----------



## FlyingLizard (3. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> @_FlyingLizard_
> Also das Bike scheint ja gerüstet für den Winter aber deine Ausrüstung eher nicht.
> Ich würde dir dringen raten wintertaugliches Zeug zuzulegen. Kostet zwar einiges, aber dafür liegst du nicht den halben winter krank im Bett
> Außerdem fehlt da noch ein Licht. Eins am Helm ist mir zu wenig, ich hab noch eine zweite Lampe am Lenker.



Hatte die Beinlinge und die 2. Lampe im Rucksack. Die 3. für die Rallybeleuchtung kommt noch 

Richtiges Winterzeug wird auch noch organisiert.


----------



## JulianM. (3. Dezember 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Hatte die Beinlinge und die 2. Lampe im Rucksack. Die 3. für die Rallybeleuchtung kommt noch
> 
> Richtiges Winterzeug wird auch noch organisiert.



brav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (4. Dezember 2012)

Flummibaer schrieb:


> Hey Ho,
> 
> bin neu hier. Und suche etwas Support bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung. Ich habe schon Lust auf die Richtung Enduro, hab aber nichts dagegen mal eine längere Tour zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Alles ist möglich auch mit einem Strive. Ich bin heuer die längste Tour am Gardasee mit dem Strive gefahren. Das waren über 90km und 2950 Hm.
Es ist nicht die große Frage wo du rauf willst, sondern eher wo und wie du runter willst. Tourentauglich sind beide Bikes, das AL+ ist etwas besser bergauf, das Strive ist wesentlich besser bergab.


----------



## schwed1 (4. Dezember 2012)

Servus,

was fahrt ihr denn so für Lenkerbreiten. Ich hab auf meinem 7.0 noch den Originalen drauf. Hat ein breiterer Lenker Vorteile oder auch Nachteile. Wie viel Rise ist empfehlenswert. Oder hatten wir das Thema schon, dann muss ich nochmal suchen.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## Williwusel (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

wie gut funktioniert denn das neue CTD von Fox? Könnt Ihr bitte eure ersten Erfahrungen teilen? 

Interessiere mich für das neue Strive, bin aber nicht sicher, ob das CTD eine Verbesserung ist.....

VG

Willi


----------



## bloodyludy (4. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ich finds gut





Nr5 schrieb:


> Ich muß ebenfalls wiedersprechen. Vor allem das Race find ich "Affengeil"!



Ich hoffe ehrlich die Anführungszeichen und Smileys stehen für Ironie.
Alleine der hässliche Steuersatz, weiße Stütze und der Sattel.:kotz:
...hab das Ding sogar mal mit weißem Lenker und Blaulicht  gesehen.


----------



## bloodyludy (4. Dezember 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> `Smubob´ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ODI Rogue (weich mit sehr guter Dämpfung, sehr griffig, tiefes Profil für Schweiß/Dreck) oder Lizard Skins Northshore (auch sehr griffig, nicht ganz so weich wie die Rogue), beide ~34mm und mit werden ODI-Klemmringen befestigt. Sind natürlich beide etwas schwerer als Standard-Griffe, allerdings immernoch leichter als fast alle Ergon Griffe.
> ...


----------



## rebirth (4. Dezember 2012)

Schwed ich fahr nen 777er lenker. Kann mir keinen schmäleren mehr vorstellen..


----------



## stromb6 (5. Dezember 2012)

Meine Lenker sind je nach Bike unterschiedlich (720-750-785).
Da ich das Strive leicht halten will kommt so ein Spank 777 Teil aus Alu mal nicht ans Strive.  Außerdem finde ich 777 am Strive etwas übertrieben. Lenker in der Breite fahre ich am Downhiller, aber damit muss ich auch nicht stundenlang bergauf fahren.
Und dieser allgemeine Trend (breiter=besser) ist sowieso übertrieben. Es stimmt nämlich nur sehr bedingt. Wenn der Lenker nicht auch zu deiner Körpergröße passt kannst du mit der Zeit Probleme mit Ellenbogen und Schultern bekommen.
Aber das sollte jeder für sich selbst testen bis zu welcher Lenkerbreite er noch angenehm mit den Armen abfedern kann und vor allem ob du noch weit genug einschlagen kannst.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (5. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Meine Lenker sind je nach Bike unterschiedlich (720-750-785).
> Da ich das Strive leicht halten will kommt so ein Spank 777 Teil aus Alu mal nicht ans Strive.  Außerdem finde ich 777 am Strive etwas übertrieben. Lenker in der Breite fahre ich am Downhiller, aber damit muss ich auch nicht stundenlang bergauf fahren.
> Und dieser allgemeine Trend (breiter=besser) ist sowieso übertrieben. Es stimmt nämlich nur sehr bedingt. Wenn der Lenker nicht auch zu deiner Körpergröße passt kannst du mit der Zeit Probleme mit Ellenbogen und Schultern bekommen.
> Aber das sollte jeder für sich selbst testen bis zu welcher Lenkerbreite er noch angenehm mit den Armen abfedern kann und vor allem ob du noch weit genug einschlagen kannst.



*Amen Bruder * 

Ist eig. genau so, finde aber 777 ein müll.. dann schon 785  Am Strive eher wirklich so 720-740...


----------



## valmal86 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss nochmal bezüglich der "zentrierung" des Hinterrades nerven. Können diejenigen (speziell die mit einem 2012er esx 9.0 sl) bitte nachsehen ob der Abstand links bzw rechts vom Felgenrand zur Sitzstrebe gleich ist.

bei mir ist das rad sowohl zwischen den sitzstreben als auch bezogen auf das sitzrohr 3,5 mm von hinten gesehen nach links aus der mitte. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das "normal" ist, da es ja bedeutet, dass das Rad aus der Spur ist.

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerbus (5. Dezember 2012)

also mein 2011er ist definitiv mittig.
was sagt canyon dazu?


----------



## gotboost (5. Dezember 2012)

3,5mmm ist richtig viel. schau mal ob beim hinterrad auch die Einbaubreite stimmt.


----------



## valmal86 (5. Dezember 2012)

canyon sagt, das rad soll mittig zwischen den sitzstreben sein, aber nicht zwingend mittig zum sitzrohr. meiner meinung nach blödsinn, denn bei mir würde das eine das andere ergeben.

fotos von den abständen:







die frage ist nur woran kann das liegen?? eigentlich nur an einem falsch zentrierten laufrad oder? denn an der nabe kanns ja wegen bremsscheibe bzw kasette nicht liegen, da diese ja sonst nicht passen würden oder?


----------



## valmal86 (5. Dezember 2012)

gotboost schrieb:


> 3,5mmm ist richtig viel. schau mal ob beim hinterrad auch die Einbaubreite stimmt.



du meinst die einbaubreite der nabe?? wie soll diese nicht passen?


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir zufällig jemand die Schaftlänge der Talas im 2012er Strive sagen?


----------



## valmal86 (5. Dezember 2012)

was genau willst du da gemessen haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (5. Dezember 2012)

die ganze Schaftlänge für Angaben zum Verkauf. Konnte meine noch nicht ausbauen.


----------



## valmal86 (5. Dezember 2012)

hm ausbauen will ich meine auch nicht  aber sollte nicht die steuerrohrlänge + spacer + vorbauhöhe reichen?


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. Dezember 2012)

musst es auch nicht extra machen 
hätte ja sein können das es zufällig jemand weiss. Kann im Moment leider nicht nachmessen da mein Bike woanders steht...


----------



## valmal86 (5. Dezember 2012)

also bei mir sinds mit syntace vorbau, 2 spacern, steuerrohr und setuersatz ca 19 cm. vielleicht hilfts dir


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. Dezember 2012)

ich danke dir!


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Dezember 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> die frage ist nur woran kann das liegen?? eigentlich nur an einem falsch zentrierten laufrad oder?


Entweder das oder ein schiefer Hinterbau, das kommt durchaus mal vor. Kann man entweder durch ein 100%ig mittig zentriertes Laufrad oder Nachprüfen/-zentrieren des vorhandenen Laufrads feststellen.




valmal86 schrieb:


> sollte nicht die steuerrohrlänge + spacer + vorbauhöhe reichen?


Das plus die Bauhöhe des oberen Steuersatz-Lagers, minus 2-3mm, das kommt dann schon sehr gut hin.

EDIT: zu spät


----------



## valmal86 (5. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Entweder das oder ein schiefer Hinterbau, das kommt durchaus mal vor. Kann man entweder durch ein 100%ig mittig zentriertes Laufrad oder Nachprüfen/-zentrieren des vorhandenen Laufrads feststellen.



was mir so komisch erscheint ist, dass der Hinterbau selbst sehr gerade wirkt und das hinterrad ja nicht schief sondern wirklich nur versetzt ist. Achter hat es auch gar keinen. wäre eben interessant ob das bei anderen 2012ern mit crossmax sx rädern gleich oder anders aussieht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Dezember 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> was mir so komisch erscheint ist, dass der Hinterbau selbst sehr gerade wirkt und das hinterrad ja nicht schief sondern wirklich nur versetzt ist. Achter hat es auch gar keinen. wäre eben interessant ob das bei anderen 2012ern mit crossmax sx rädern gleich oder anders aussieht.


Ja ne, nicht "schief", sondern einfach nicht mittig zentriert. Ich hatte mich auch mal gewundert, dass bei einem Vorderrad der Reifen an der einen Seite SEHR eng an der Gabelbrücke vorbei lief und an der anderen Seite nicht - Laufrad gut 2mm außermittig zentriert. Das war halt auch Actionsports-"Qualität"  Beim Nachzentrieren des dazugehörigen Hinterrads, bei dem nebenbei die Speichenspannungen in beide Richtungen über die Skala meines Tensiometers raus gingen  sind ein paar Nippel beim Drehen einfach abgerissen... 1. billiges Material, 2. anscheinend trocken verbaut, Dilletantismus pur. Sowas kann dir übrigens bei vermeintlichen "Qualitätslaufrädern" wie Mavic in ähnlicher Weise auch passieren... dort vielleicht eher bei den Lagern oder beim Freilauf. Was die Einspeichqualität angeht, habe ich bei denen bisher noch keine persönliche Erfahrung, da ich Systemlaufräder selbst nicht besonders mag...

Ach übrigens: bau dein Hinterrad doch einfach mal andersrum rein, sollte ja eigentlich gehen? Notfalls schnell das Schaltwerk abschrauben, wenn das im Weg ist. Dann solltest du ja sehen, was schief ist...


----------



## gotboost (5. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ach übrigens: bau dein Hinterrad doch einfach mal andersrum rein, sollte ja eigentlich gehen? Notfalls schnell das Schaltwerk abschrauben, wenn das im Weg ist. Dann solltest du ja sehen, was schief ist...



Das sollte funktionieren, TOP ratschlag!


----------



## valmal86 (5. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja ne, nicht "schief", sondern einfach nicht mittig zentriert. Ich hatte mich auch mal gewundert, dass bei einem Vorderrad der Reifen an der einen Seite SEHR eng an der Gabelbrücke vorbei lief und an der anderen Seite nicht - Laufrad gut 2mm außermittig zentriert. Das war halt auch Actionsports-"Qualität"  Beim Nachzentrieren des dazugehörigen Hinterrads, bei dem nebenbei die Speichenspannungen in beide Richtungen über die Skala meines Tensiometers raus gingen  sind ein paar Nippel beim Drehen einfach abgerissen... 1. billiges Material, 2. anscheinend trocken verbaut, Dilletantismus pur. Sowas kann dir übrigens bei vermeintlichen "Qualitätslaufrädern" wie Mavic in ähnlicher Weise auch passieren... dort vielleicht eher bei den Lagern oder beim Freilauf. Was die Einspeichqualität angeht, habe ich bei denen bisher noch keine persönliche Erfahrung, da ich Systemlaufräder selbst nicht besonders mag...
> 
> Ach übrigens: bau dein Hinterrad doch einfach mal andersrum rein, sollte ja eigentlich gehen? Notfalls schnell das Schaltwerk abschrauben, wenn das im Weg ist. Dann solltest du ja sehen, was schief ist...



gute idee thx, hab ich gemacht und die abstände sind gleich "falsch" demnach liegts wohl wirklich am Hinterbau. mal sehen was canyon dazu sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _sebastian (5. Dezember 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> gute idee thx, hab ich gemacht und die abstände sind gleich "falsch" demnach liegts wohl wirklich am Hinterbau. mal sehen was canyon dazu sagt.



Wie versprochen habe ich auch mal nachgemessen. Bei mir sind es auch ca. 3mm Unterschied . Habe die CB Iodine 3 Felgen. Lass mich bitte wissen, was Canyon dazu sagt.


----------



## DiHo (5. Dezember 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> canyon sagt, das rad soll mittig zwischen den sitzstreben sein, aber nicht zwingend mittig zum sitzrohr. meiner meinung nach blödsinn, denn bei mir würde das eine das andere ergeben.
> 
> fotos von den abständen:
> 
> ...




Prüfe erst nach ob der Gewindeeinsatz von der Steckachse auch richtig in seiner Position sitzt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dazu die Abrissschraube vom Schalwerk lösen (wichtig sonst bewegt sich der Einsatz nicht) und den Einsatz bis zum Anschlag rein schieben.

bitte mach mal Foto von der Nabe links und rechts im eingebauten Zustand


----------



## DiHo (5. Dezember 2012)

Wenn der Einsatz nicht richtig sitzt kann sich das schon 3-4 mm verschieben


----------



## valmal86 (5. Dezember 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Prüfe erst nach ob der Gewindeeinsatz von der Steckachse auch richtig in seiner Position sitzt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dazu die Abrissschraube vom Schalwerk lösen (wichtig sonst bewegt sich der Einsatz nicht) und den Einsatz bis zum Anschlag rein schieben.
> 
> bitte mach mal Foto von der Nabe links und rechts im eingebauten Zustand



würde dieser einsatz nicht ganz drin sein, würde sich das rad aber genau in richtung mitte verschieben. mein rad ist von hinten gesehen nach links aus der mitte.


----------



## valmal86 (5. Dezember 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Prüfe erst nach ob der Gewindeeinsatz von der Steckachse auch richtig in seiner Position sitzt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dazu die Abrissschraube vom Schalwerk lösen (wichtig sonst bewegt sich der Einsatz nicht) und den Einsatz bis zum Anschlag rein schieben.
> 
> bitte mach mal Foto von der Nabe links und rechts im eingebauten Zustand



Fotos von der Nabe:


----------



## mcWolfgang (5. Dezember 2012)

Servus, ich hab ebenfalls ein 9.0 sl mit Crossmax Laufrädern. Bei mir sehen die Maße ähnlich aus. Wäre mir aber nicht aufgefallen wenn ich es nicht hier gelesen hätte. Ist dir beim fahren was negatives aufgefallen oder wie kommst du darauf das zu prüfen?

Grüße Danny


----------



## valmal86 (5. Dezember 2012)

ganz ehrlich, mir ist das schon ganz am anfang aufgefallen. ich hab mir nur nichts dabei gedacht, bis ich mal wo anders gelesen hab, dass das hin und wieder bei diversen herstellern passiert und dann dachte ich ich frag mal hier nach wie das bei den anderen so ist.

beim fahren wärs mir nicht speziell aufgefallen mit ausnahme dass es das erste bike ist, bei dem ich probleme habe freihändig zu fahren...


----------



## bloodyludy (5. Dezember 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Fotos von der Nabe:



Auf den Fotos sieht alles "kosher" aus...
(Spaltmaße zwischen Ausfallende und Nabe/Kassette)

Ich tippe mittlerweile darauf, dass es sich nicht um eine Verschiebung (links/rechts) handelt, sondern das Rad schräg läuft, also eine Seite des hinterbaus länger oder kürzer ist. Das würde auch erklären, warum beim seitenverkehrten Einbau des Rades kein Unterschied auftritt.

Bei mir im 2011'er mit Easton Haven sitzt das Rad absolut mittig, soweit man das Messen kann.


----------



## mcWolfgang (5. Dezember 2012)

Na dann ist es ja nicht ganz so wild. Bei mir gleicht es wohl eher aus. So easy ging Freihändig fahren bei mir noch nie. 
Ich hab auch nochmal geschaut ob irgendwas nicht richtig läuft, aber Schaltung und Kette laufen einwandfrei. Kann also kein negatives Wirken feststellen, von daher kann ich mit leben. Wenn du aber nochmals Support von Canyon erhälst sag mal bescheid.
Grüße Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (5. Dezember 2012)

Seltsam..... bei mir läufts genau in der Mitte, hab allerdings die DT Swiss Felgen


----------



## valmal86 (5. Dezember 2012)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> Na dann ist es ja nicht ganz so wild. Bei mir gleicht es wohl eher aus. So easy ging Freihändig fahren bei mir noch nie.
> Ich hab auch nochmal geschaut ob irgendwas nicht richtig läuft, aber Schaltung und Kette laufen einwandfrei. Kann also kein negatives Wirken feststellen, von daher kann ich mit leben. Wenn du aber nochmals Support von Canyon erhälst sag mal bescheid.
> Grüße Danny



Das Schaltung und Kette einwandfrei laufen ist ja klar, da das Schaltwerk ja direkt neben der Hinterradaufhängun hängt. wenn der versatz so groß wäre, dass da ein problem auftritt wärs schon sehr krass.

ich werde auf jeden fall berichten, was canyon dazu sagt.


----------



## valmal86 (5. Dezember 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Seltsam..... bei mir läufts genau in der Mitte, hab allerdings die DT Swiss Felgen



welches modelljahr?

edit: habs schon aus deinem profil  2011


----------



## Badazz77 (6. Dezember 2012)

@valmal86

Hallo!
Hab das selbe Strive wie du, werde heute Abend gleich mal nachmessen!
Wann hast du es gekauft, wegen der Charge?
Hab mein Bike seid Okt´12. 
Gruß,
Az


----------



## valmal86 (6. Dezember 2012)

Badazz77 schrieb:


> @_valmal86_
> 
> Hallo!
> Hab das selbe Strive wie du, werde heute Abend gleich mal nachmessen!
> ...



Ich hab meins seit mitte Juni 2012. Sehr fein das du nach misst


----------



## RobG301 (6. Dezember 2012)

Mal ne eher allgemeine Frage an die Strive Fahrer?

Irgendwer Rennerfahrung? Oder meint ihr wäre das Torque EX für solche Zwecke besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Striver,
eine kurze Frage. Meine Lyrik lässt sich nicht mehr traveln und der Monarch verliert Luft. Das Rad ist jetzt knapp über ein Jahr alt. Jetzt meinte der Canyon-Mitarbeiter, ich müsste bei beiden Elementen den Service machen lassen, sonst hätte ich gar keinen Anspruch auf Garantie. Und den Service müsste ich dann auch bezahlen, lediglich der Austausch des kaputten Innenlebens würde dann über die Garantie abgewickelt werden. Ist das so richtig? Denn dann bezahl ich ja letzten Endes die Reparatur doch wieder selbst. Habt ihr Erfahrung bei sowas?

LG


----------



## gotboost (6. Dezember 2012)

Mal direkt an SI wenden.


----------



## DiHo (6. Dezember 2012)

Ist der Einsatz für das Steckachsengewinde vielleicht exzentrisch?
Das würde auch erklären weshalb das aussieht als ob da ein großer innensechskannt reinpasst.


----------



## DiHo (6. Dezember 2012)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Fotos von der Nabe:


Könnte man die Buchse auf der Bremsscheiben Seite drehen?
Scheint mir so als wären das zwei verschiedene Durchmesser.......
Dann kommt die Felge vielleicht auf der Kettenseite näher an die Strebe ran


----------



## valmal86 (6. Dezember 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Könnte man die Buchse auf der Bremsscheiben Seite drehen?
> Scheint mir so als wären das zwei verschiedene Durchmesser.......
> Dann kommt die Felge vielleicht auf der Kettenseite näher an die Strebe ran



nö, die passt sicher so. die rastet richtig ein. Außerdem wüdest du nach deiner theorie die Einbaubreite der nabe verändern und dann den Hinterbau weiter zusammen ziehen...

canyon hat gesagt es sei so gewollt, dass das rad nicht mittig ist. wenn man sich vor allem das bild von oben vom neuen strive ansieht und ein lineal am monitor anlegt sieht man, dass das auch aus der mitte ist 

ich denke also einfach mal das passt ab baujahr 2012 so...


----------



## stromb6 (6. Dezember 2012)

Zhen schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Striver,
> eine kurze Frage. Meine Lyrik lässt sich nicht mehr traveln und der Monarch verliert Luft. Das Rad ist jetzt knapp über ein Jahr alt. Jetzt meinte der Canyon-Mitarbeiter, ich müsste bei beiden Elementen den Service machen lassen, sonst hätte ich gar keinen Anspruch auf Garantie. Und den Service müsste ich dann auch bezahlen, lediglich der Austausch des kaputten Innenlebens würde dann über die Garantie abgewickelt werden. Ist das so richtig? Denn dann bezahl ich ja letzten Endes die Reparatur doch wieder selbst. Habt ihr Erfahrung bei sowas?
> 
> LG



Schick die Sachen bitte nicht zu Canyon ein. Canyon ist mMn nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner für kompetentes Gabel und Dämpfer Service. Schreib einfach eine mail an zB Toxoholics, JL Tuning, Flatout odgl. und mach dort einen Termin aus. Schick die Rechnung vom Bike mit und mach alles weitere mit denen aus. 
Das spart dir viel Zeit und Ärger.


----------



## stromb6 (6. Dezember 2012)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Mal ne eher allgemeine Frage an die Strive Fahrer?
> 
> Irgendwer Rennerfahrung? Oder meint ihr wäre das Torque EX für solche Zwecke besser?



Was für Rennen willst du fahren???????????


----------



## Badazz77 (6. Dezember 2012)

@valmal86
"canyon hat gesagt es sei so gewollt, dass das rad nicht mittig ist." 

Sorry, das kann ich nicht bestätigen! Meine Felge sitzt Mittig zwischen der Carbonstrebe!


----------



## Nesium (6. Dezember 2012)

@Badazz77
"Meine Felge sitzt Mittig zwischen der Carbonstrebe!"
Carbonstrebe? Sprichst du denn auch von einem Strive?


----------



## Badazz77 (6. Dezember 2012)

Das 2012 Canyon Strive ESX 9.0 SL hat eine Carbonsitzstrebe ;-)
Kann man hier nachlesen:
http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/superenduros-180mm-0112_01.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streifenhase (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

da ich mir ja ein strive 8.0 bestellt habe wollt ich mal fragen ob ich gleich von anfang an etwas modifizieren sollte... habe mal flüchtig was gelesen von Umwerfer und Kabelbinder damit kette ....

gibt's da was was ich besser machen sollte eh ich damit auf runde gehe??


----------



## Badazz77 (6. Dezember 2012)

@Streifenhase
Schönes Bike! Welche Farbe? Lieferdatum?

Wüde an deiner Stelle erstmal alles im Originalzustand ausgibig testen! Meiner 9.0 Sl aus 2012 hatte/hat keine Probleme mit der abspringenden Kette. Die 2011 und Anfang 2012 Modelle hatten damit zum Teil Probleme. 
Erst testen, dann anpassen ;-)


----------



## Streifenhase (6. Dezember 2012)

O.K. nur nicht das ich mir gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt den Rahmen beschädige.. 

Habe mir das Strive 8.0 in stealth bestellt Liefertermin vorraussichtlich kW 5 bin auch nicht Böse das es noch so lange dauert denn hier liegt momentan so viel Schnee das ich lieber Boarden gehen


----------



## Badazz77 (6. Dezember 2012)

Dann bist du sicher aus der Schweiz!?  
Hier gibt es die 8.0 nur in blue ice und snow forest.

Ganz deiner Meinung, bin auch kein Winterradler


----------



## Streifenhase (6. Dezember 2012)

Bin aus der Sächsischen Schweiz... also auch Deutschland


----------



## Badazz77 (7. Dezember 2012)

@Streifenhase

Oh Sorry! 
Wie kommt man an ein 8ter in der Farbe Stealth? 

Wenn du dann mal dein Bike hast, wäre es schön zu erfahren wie der 
neue Fox Dämpfer und die Gabel sich so schlagen. 

Gruß in die Sächsischen Schweiz! 
Az


----------



## stromb6 (7. Dezember 2012)

Badazz77 schrieb:


> @valmal86
> "canyon hat gesagt es sei so gewollt, dass das rad nicht mittig ist."
> 
> Sorry, das kann ich nicht bestätigen! Meine Felge sitzt Mittig zwischen der Carbonstrebe!



Dann hat die Carbonstrebe entweder eine andere Form als die Alustreben oder du hast ein nicht richtig zentriertes Laufrad.
Also nunmal für alle zur Beruhigung. Die Felge sitzt nicht mittig zwischen den Streben, da die Streben nicht symmetrisch sind!!! Darum sagt auch Canyon, dass die Felge nicht mittig ist. Wenn du von oben auf die Strebe schaust hat die rechte Seite einen flacheren Winkel (da dort hinten das Ritzelpaket sitz) als die linke Seite. Darum hat die Strebe auf der rechten Seite einen größeren Abstand zur Felge. Ich habe das mit 3 Laufrädern getestet und es ist bei allen gleich. Und meine Laufradsätze sind perfekt zentriert.


----------



## RobG301 (7. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Was für Rennen willst du fahren???????????



Enduro-Rennen, Specialized Enduro Series und vllt dann irgendwann mal den Megavalance in Alpe d' Huez. 
Ja träumen ist was schönes!


----------



## stromb6 (7. Dezember 2012)

Für Enduro Rennen ist das Strive definitiv was! Muss jetzt aber nicht das Strive Race sein, denn die Übersetzung des Race ist etwas brutal wenn du auch Touren fahren willst.
Den Megavalance würde ich persönlich nicht mit einem Strive fahren. Da geh ich lieber mit einem DH Bike an den Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwed1 (7. Dezember 2012)

Servus,

bei meinem 7.0 von 2011 mit Dt Swiss Laufrad läuft das Hinterrad auch aus der Spur. Ich dachte bis jetzt, das käme vom etwas härteren Felskontakt. Ich hab das Hinterrad mal mit eine Alulatte zum Vorderrad verlängert, da sind dann ca. 3,5 cm Abstand. Der Spurversatz beträgt also ca. 1,8 cm und das ist schon ziemlich heftig. Einer der Vorredner hat das Freihändigfahren schon angesprochen, da tu ich mich auch schwer. Ich dacht schon ich hätte das Lenkkopflager zu straff angezogen.

Gruß schwed


----------



## stromb6 (7. Dezember 2012)

Bei meinem Bike ist nur der Abstand der Strebe zur Felge auf der rechten Seite größer. Das Laufrad läuft aber nicht aus der Spur.


----------



## DiHo (7. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Dann hat die Carbonstrebe entweder eine andere Form als die Alustreben oder du hast ein nicht richtig zentriertes Laufrad.
> Also nunmal für alle zur Beruhigung. Die Felge sitzt nicht mittig zwischen den Streben, da die Streben nicht symmetrisch sind!!! Darum sagt auch Canyon, dass die Felge nicht mittig ist. Wenn du von oben auf die Strebe schaust hat die rechte Seite einen flacheren Winkel (da dort hinten das Ritzelpaket sitz) als die linke Seite. Darum hat die Strebe auf der rechten Seite einen größeren Abstand zur Felge. Ich habe das mit 3 Laufrädern getestet und es ist bei allen gleich. Und meine Laufradsätze sind perfekt zentriert.



Du meinst bestimmt die Schwinge, denn die Streben sind symetrisch (bei mir jedenfals) und haben nur eine Ausformung wegen der Kette.


----------



## stromb6 (8. Dezember 2012)

Nein meine ich nicht, denn der Hinterbau des Bikes wird nicht als Schwinge bezeichnet. Dein Hinterbau besteht aus Sitzstreben, Kettenstreben und einigen Kleinteilen. Und da bei Strive ESX nur die Sitzstreben aus Carbon sind reden wir hier von den Sitzstreben und die sind beim Strive AL definitiv nicht symmetrisch. Das hat ja Canyon auch bestätigt. Daher hat wenn du den Abstand der Sitzstreben zur Felge misst eine Seite mehr Abstand. Das bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass das Hinterrad nicht korrekt im Bike sitzt, denn wenn ich am Hinterrad eine Latte waagrecht anlege läuft die genau zum Vorderrad weiter. Und wenn du an der Oberseite des Hinterrades eine Latte anlegst stimmen die Maße Abstand der Latte zum Sitzrohr) links und rechts am Sitzrohr gemessen genau überein.


----------



## DiHo (8. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Nein meine ich nicht, denn der Hinterbau des Bikes wird nicht als Schwinge bezeichnet. Dein Hinterbau besteht aus Sitzstreben, Kettenstreben und einigen Kleinteilen. Und da bei Strive ESX nur die Sitzstreben aus Carbon sind reden wir hier von den Sitzstreben und die sind beim Strive AL definitiv nicht symmetrisch. Das hat ja Canyon auch bestätigt. Daher hat wenn du den Abstand der Sitzstreben zur Felge misst eine Seite mehr Abstand. Das bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass das Hinterrad nicht korrekt im Bike sitzt, denn wenn ich am Hinterrad eine Latte waagrecht anlege läuft die genau zum Vorderrad weiter. Und wenn du an der Oberseite des Hinterrades eine Latte anlegst stimmen die Maße Abstand der Latte zum Sitzrohr) links und rechts am Sitzrohr gemessen genau überein.



Jetzt nicht gleich weinen....
Sitzstrebe ist symetrisch............und Kettenstrebe unsymetrisch
hast aber gleich gewusst was ich meine.


----------



## RobG301 (8. Dezember 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht gleich weinen....
> Sitzstrebe ist symetrisch............und Kettenstrebe unsymetrisch
> hast aber gleich gewusst was ich meine.



Selbst bei einem Cube AMS von 2010 sind die Kettenstreben zueinander unsymetrisch oder ist das was Besonderes?

Wer von euch hat schon ein 9.0 Race oder SL? Schwer sich zwischen den beiden zu entscheiden, obwohl die Schaltung des Race natürlich der Hammer ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (8. Dezember 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht gleich weinen....
> Sitzstrebe ist symetrisch............und Kettenstrebe unsymetrisch
> hast aber gleich gewusst was ich meine.



Ich steh nicht auf solche Kommentare wie nicht gleich weinen!
Vor allem nicht wenn der Verfasser sich scheinbar sein bike noch nie näher angesehen hat ;-)

Entweder weist du nicht was symmetrisch bedeutet oder du hast dir deinen Hinterbau noch nie näher angesehen.

Nochmal auch für dich die Sitzstreben sind nicht symmetrisch!!! Darum sagt auch Canyon das sie nicht symmetrisch sind. Allein der Abstand von den Sitzstreben zum Sitzrohr ist links und rechts unterschiedlich und zwar um mehr als 1,5mm. Ergo dessen kann auch der Abstand von den Sitzstreben zur Felge nicht gleich sein. Dort ist der Unterschied noch größer. Die Alu-Sitzstreben wurden seit es das Strive gibt auch noch nie abgeändert.

Damit das nun mal alle sehen zwei Fotos:









Und hier nochmal der Hinterbau von oben:





Symmetrisch sieht anders aus ;-)

Das Hinterrad sitzt jedoch genau ausgerichtet zum Sitzrohr im Bike. Das Foto ist leider nicht genau von Hinten:





Also können alle beruhigt sein die nachgemessen haben und Angst hatten das dies nur bei ihrem Bike nicht mittig sitzt. 
Wie gesagt das ist der Hinterbau des Strive ES, aber ich glaube nicht das die Sitzstereben des ESX anders aussehen. Außerdem gibt es 2013 keine Carbonsitzstreben mehr.


----------



## DiHo (8. Dezember 2012)

Ob ich Ahnung habe oder nicht kannst du nicht beurteilen
Und anfeinden brauchst du mich schon gar nicht, da steh ich auch nciht drauf, außerdem ist meine Stizstrebe symetrisch da kannst du bei deinem Rad messen was du willst
Ende der Durchsage


----------



## stromb6 (8. Dezember 2012)

Selbst austeilen aber nichts einstecken können. 
Du hast mit dem sinnlos Kommentar angefangen, nicht ich.

Und im Unterschied zu dir kann ich meine Aussagen belegen, da ich meinen Arsch in die Garage geschwungen hab und nachgemessen hab. Hab mir auch die Mühe gemacht bei Canyon nachzufragen, obwohl du dort sehr aufpassen musst wer dir antwortet. Gibt dort allerdings auch sehr kompetente Leute die schicken dir sogar die Explosionszeichnungen vom Strive. Wie man auf den Fotos sehen kann sind meine Sitzstreben nicht symmetrisch. Auf den Explosionszeichnungen sind sie auch nicht symmetrisch.

Ich fahr ein 2012 ES 8.0, kannst ja einfach von deinem mal Fotos machen, dann können wir sehen ob der Hinterbau der 2011er Serie anders war.


----------



## schwarzerbus (8. Dezember 2012)

Meine Güte, Leute!

Wenn man nur über blasses Halbwissen verfügt, dann hält man am besten den Mund!

Das Strive hat eine asymetrische Sitzstrebe. Das ist Fakt! Man kann es mit dem bloßen Auge sehen. Das hat exakt Nichts damit zu tun, dass dadurch zwingend die Spur nicht stimmt - wer das behauptet redet einfach nur dummes Zeug!

Wie Stromb nachgemessen und illustriert hat, ist es auch. Und es entspricht ganz sicher der Absicht des Konstrukteurs. Wenn ich von Hinten auf mein '11er 9.0 SL schaue, dann sieht man sogar, dass die 360° Box selber leicht asymetrisch ist. Die Spur stimmt mit den Easton Haven Felgen trotzdem, freihändig lässt es sich PERFEKT fahren, wenn man das will.


----------



## DiHo (8. Dezember 2012)

Sitzstreben sind Druckstreben und wenn diese nicht symmetrisch sind liegt das an Produktionstoleranzen. (unsymmetrie führt in diesen fällen meist zu Lageraschäden weil ungleichmäßige Kraftübertragung)
Kettenstreben können bauartbedingt asymmetrisch sein und diese führen das Hinterrad.

für den Rest deiner Äußerungen fühle ich mich dann doch zu Alt ist mir auch zu Kindisch jetzt.......
Ich gebe kein Kommentar mehr ab zu diesem Thema


----------



## schwarzerbus (8. Dezember 2012)

Wow!

Du hast den Teil überlesen, in dem ich den leicht asymetrischen Sitz der 360er Box erkläre - da dieses Bauteil ebenso leicht asymmetrisch am Rahmen montiert ist, werden die Druckkräfte auch korrekt in die Lagerungen eingeleitet. Außerdem ist die Asymmetrie der Sitzstreben unwichtig, wenn die Endungen derselben mit ihren Gleitlagern wieder in Richtung der auftretenden Kräfte ausgerichtet sind - und genau dies ist bei dem Teil Kettenstrebe des Hinterbaus des Strive der Fall.

Und es ist auch nicht korrekt jetzt zu denken, dass das problemtisch wäre, die Endungen der Sitzstrebe inkl. Lagerungen konstruktiv in Richtung Kraftfluss zu drehen/zu konstruieren. Das kann man alles berechnen und simulieren und später im Versuch messen. 

Es grüßt ein Fahrradingenieur. (keiner von Canyon)


----------



## DiHo (8. Dezember 2012)

http://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/strive_es_11.pdf

Hier nochmal zum nachschauen.....

es grüßt der Kaiser von China


----------



## schwarzerbus (8. Dezember 2012)

und wie sie sehen, sehen sie, dass es ist, wie von stromb & mir oben beschrieben. die asymmetrie der 360er box kann natürlich nicht erkannt werden.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. Dezember 2012)

Jungs, ihr habt echt Probleme...


----------



## stromb6 (9. Dezember 2012)

schwarzerbus schrieb:


> und wie sie sehen, sehen sie, dass es ist, wie von stromb & mir oben beschrieben. die asymmetrie der 360er box kann natürlich nicht erkannt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (9. Dezember 2012)

Hab meinem Strive auch mal ein Update verpasst:







Nach Ärger mit der Elixir nun mit Zee's unterwegs.
Dazu mal testweise nen MM vorne aufgezogen.
Probefahrt fällt wegen Schneeregen leider erstmal aus. 

Der kürzere (50mm) Vorbau ist nun seit ner Woche dran und von mir für sehr tauglich befunden worden. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Dezember 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Nach Ärger mit der Elixir nun mit Zee's unterwegs.
> Dazu mal testweise nen MM vorne aufgezogen.
> Probefahrt fällt wegen Schneeregen leider erstmal aus.
> 
> ...



eine sehr weise Entscheidung hast du getroffen! Die Zee hält auf jeden Fall was sie verspricht
gefällt mir so leicht clean


----------



## stromb6 (9. Dezember 2012)

@ Tier

Sehr schönes Bike.

Bei uns lag schön viel Schneeeeeeeeeee, mehr als genug für den ersten Winterride bei Traumwetter! Nur diese Tourengeher waren überall im Weg.


----------



## Tier (9. Dezember 2012)

Danke, Jungs! 
 @stromb6:
Super Bilder und superschöne Gegend. Mein Neid sei dir gewiss!


----------



## RobG301 (9. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Für Enduro Rennen ist das Strive definitiv was! Muss jetzt aber nicht das Strive Race sein, denn die Übersetzung des Race ist etwas brutal wenn du auch Touren fahren willst.
> Den Megavalance würde ich persönlich nicht mit einem Strive fahren. Da geh ich lieber mit einem DH Bike an den Start.



Ja dann doch lieber das SL! Frag mich beim Race eh, weil die XX1 ja so teuer ist, ob dann bei "nur" 100 Differenz anderorts gespart wurde!


----------



## stromb6 (9. Dezember 2012)

Also eigentlich müsste das SL teurer sein als das Race, da die Ausstattung ( Lenker, Vorbau, Laufräder) teurer sind als beim Race.
Die XX1 Schaltgruppe kostet komplett mit Kurbel, Innenlager, Kette, Werfer, Kassette, Trigger 1009,- Euro.
Die auf dem SL verbauten Komponenten kommen ebenfalls auf über 1000 Euro da die RF SixxC die wesentlich teurere Kurbel ist.
Ich würde auch das SL nehmen, da wie gesagt für technische Trails die XX1 Übersetzung sehr brutal ist.


----------



## Butcho78 (9. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> @ Tier
> 
> Sehr schönes Bike.
> 
> Bei uns lag schön viel Schneeeeeeeeeee, mehr als genug für den ersten Winterride bei Traumwetter! Nur diese Tourengeher waren überall im Weg.



wirklich geile bilder, da beneide ich dich als ruhrgebiets mensch schon um die geile natur rund um dich herum.


----------



## RobG301 (10. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich müsste das SL teurer sein als das Race, da die Ausstattung ( Lenker, Vorbau, Laufräder) teurer sind als beim Race.
> Die XX1 Schaltgruppe kostet komplett mit Kurbel, Innenlager, Kette, Werfer, Kassette, Trigger 1009,- Euro.
> Die auf dem SL verbauten Komponenten kommen ebenfalls auf über 1000 Euro da die RF SixxC die wesentlich teurere Kurbel ist.
> Ich würde auch das SL nehmen, da wie gesagt für technische Trails die XX1 Übersetzung sehr brutal ist.



Danke für den Tipp! Werd es mir mal genauer anschauen!

Ja frage ist ob die XX1 an einem Enduro was mit dem Namen Race ja Renntauglichkeit suggeriert, wirklich so ne ideale Wahl ist oder ne XTR oder X0 nicht sinnvoller ist!


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank für ihre Bestellung bei BC!

Ihre  Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air 2013
werden Sie in den nächsten Tagen erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (11. Dezember 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für ihre Bestellung bei BC!
> 
> Ihre  Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air 2013
> werden Sie in den nächsten Tagen erhalten.



Mal sehen was Du zu der Gabel sagst


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Dezember 2012)

bestimmt nur gutes


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Dezember 2012)

Aha, also doch erstmal Air testen?


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. Dezember 2012)

Si 

Der Unterschied zu der Talas wird schon groß sein. Wollte unbedingt ne schwarze. ne passende neue coil wäre noch teurer gewesen.


----------



## JulianM. (12. Dezember 2012)

das rad im winter einquartieren? NIEMALS!


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Dezember 2012)

Das Orange sieht man gut in der Dämmerung, wie ein Müllauto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (13. Dezember 2012)

Naja ich war und bin kein Freund der RockShox Gabeln. Fahre zwar ein Boxxer WC Keronite im Demo 8, aber nur weil ich das scheiss Teil so günstig bekommen habe. Ich hatte bis dato mit allen RockShox Gabeln leider nur Pech. Und auch bei der Boxxer musste bereits das komplette Casting mit Buchsen getauscht werden. Keine 8 Bikeparkbesuche und das Teil war im Arsch. Wurde zwar im Rahmen des normalen Service auf Garantie ausgetauscht, aber sorry nach 8 Tagen Bikepark sollte sowas nicht notwendig sein. Da sind die BOS Idylle oder Fox 40 RC2 um Welten besser als die Boxxer.

Ich suche auch noch immer eine neue Gabel fürs Strive, aber da ich eine Gabelabsenkung will werde ich wohl entweder eine Bos Deville TRC oder die Fox 36 Talas RC2 nehmen.


----------



## greg12 (13. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Ich suche auch noch immer eine neue Gabel fürs Strive, aber da ich eine Gabelabsenkung will werde ich wohl entweder eine Bos Deville TRC oder die Fox 36 Talas RC2 nehmen.



da wird dir die bos nicht weiterhelfen. die ist nicht absenkbar, nur im federweg begrenzt durch erhöhte progression. bleibt dir also nur der talas schrott.


----------



## sirios (13. Dezember 2012)

@_stromb6_ Wenn ich mir Dein "Glück" mit den RS Gabeln so ansehe, dann kann ich Deine Haltung verstehen. Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass die Lyrik in Punkto Wartung, Performance und Haltbarkeit die Talas und Float Gabeln definitiv schlägt. Meine 170er Lyrik DPA RC2DH macht einen fabelhaften Job 

Da Du in etwa mein Gewicht hast würde ich Dir von der Deville abraten. Wenn man die Steifigkeit einer 36er oder einer Lyrik gewohnt ist, dann ist das Deville Fahrgefühl nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Dezember 2012)

@stromb6:

sowas sollte natürlich nicht passieren. Würde mich darüber auch aufregen.
So macht aber jeder bei unterschiedlichen Dingen seine negativen Erfahrungen.

Bei uns zb. ist jeder mit RS sehr zufrieden. 
Das Strive sowie die Lyrik und den DHX konnte ich bei sirios schon vor dem
Kauf testen, daher weiß ich auch das es sich lohnen wird von der Performance her. Selbst wenn was defekt sein sollte, wir haben in der Nähe nen RS Service die alles innerhalb von 3 Tagen ersetzen. Selbst die Ersatzteile von RS kosten mich lange nicht soviel wie die von Fox.

Wirst aber auch noch was passendes finden


----------



## JulianM. (13. Dezember 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Das Orange sieht man gut in der Dämmerung, wie ein Müllauto



dankeee


----------



## marc53844 (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin ein Neuling im Thema Strive und denke auch an das tauschen der FOX-Teile da mir der Wartungsaufwand sowie die Preise zu hoch sind.

Welche Gabel und welcher Dämpfer passen denn in das Strive 8.0 2013?
Welche machen vor allem Sinn? Absenkbar wäre gut. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Link zu einem preiswerten Shop?

Gruß Marc


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zu der Talas wird schon groß sein. Wollte unbedingt ne schwarze. ne passende neue coil wäre noch teurer gewesen.


Darauf kannst du Gift nehmen 
Wunsch nach schwarz kann ich absolut verstehen. Dann lieber nachher doch noch auf Coil umbauen, wenn nötig...




stromb6 schrieb:


> Ich suche auch noch immer eine neue Gabel fürs Strive, aber da ich eine Gabelabsenkung will werde ich wohl entweder eine Bos Deville TRC oder die Fox 36 Talas RC2 nehmen.


Wie schon geschrieben wurde, die Deville hat KEINE Absenkung! Und Talas ist halt einfach mit das schlechteste Federmedium, das man für Geld kaufen kann...! Bei 160mm und absenkbar führt mMn kein Weg an der Lyrik U-Turn vorbei - toll, dass die jetzt aus dem Programm genommen wurde  Aber die DPA scheint ja zuverlässig zu funktionieren und in Sachen Performance nah an der Solo Air zu sein...




sirios schrieb:


> Da Du in etwa mein Gewicht hast würde ich Dir von der Deville abraten. Wenn man die Steifigkeit einer 36er oder einer Lyrik gewohnt ist, dann ist das Deville Fahrgefühl nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend


Endlich mal einer, der meiner Meinung ist  Überall wird die Deville nur in den Himmel gelobt, ich kann mit einer Gabel, die sich deutlich spürbar verwindet auch nix anfangen. Da bleibe ich lieber bei meiner Manitou Nixon - 160mm (ich fahre sie getravelt auf 140), leicht (2070g), super steif und die Funktion ist auch top


----------



## RobG301 (13. Dezember 2012)

JulianM. schrieb:


> dankeee



Auf jeden Fall übersieht dich keiner!

Ich find die Lackierung vom Race mit dem Flag-Look z.B. richtig klasse im Vergleich zu den normalen Farbvarianten!


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Dezember 2012)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Welche Gabel und welcher Dämpfer passen denn in das Strive 8.0 2013?
> Welche machen vor allem Sinn? Absenkbar wäre gut. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Link zu einem preiswerten Shop?
> 
> Gruß Marc



Wenn du auf ne Absenkung verzichten kannst, kann ich dir die empfehlen, die ich auch bestellt habe, in 1,5'' tapered, war auch die günstigste neue:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/32548{1}1274297?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]

ansonsten am besten mal googlen wo es die absenkbaren am günstigsten gibt.Hatte bei ebay oder so ne 2009er mit Absenkung gesehen für 499,- die war aber silber:kotz: Zum Dämpfer entweder im Marktplatz aufpassen bis ein Fox DHX in den Maßen 200x57 verfügbar ist oder nen neuen besorgen. Musst halt im richtigen Moment am richtigen Ort zuschlagen 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Darauf kannst du Gift nehmen
> Wunsch nach schwarz kann ich absolut verstehen. Dann lieber nachher doch noch auf Coil umbauen, wenn nötig...



So sieht es aus  
Denke mal morgen wird es soweit sein


----------



## sirios (13. Dezember 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> So sieht es aus
> Denke mal morgen wird es soweit sein



Ich mach schonmal den dicken Rohrschneider klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Dezember 2012)

Rohrschneider

Wir brauchen nur ne dicke Flex dann passt das auch


----------



## marc53844 (13. Dezember 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-Rock-Sho...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35c286f4bb

Ist die nichts?




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Darauf kannst du Gift nehmen
> Wunsch nach schwarz kann ich absolut verstehen. Dann lieber nachher doch noch auf Coil umbauen, wenn nötig...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Dezember 2012)

die brauchst du dann aber mit 1,5'' tapered fürs Strive und die hat 1 1/8''


----------



## sirios (13. Dezember 2012)

Wenn das ne RC2L ist bei ebay, warum schreiben die dann was von der Mission Control DH Dämpfung? Wenn die ein Floodgate hat, dann hat die ne normale Mission control. Finde ich schonmal irreführend


----------



## marc53844 (13. Dezember 2012)

DAnke für die beiden über mir!

das meine ich. Es gibt da tausend varianten ... und ich blicke da einfach nicht so ganz durch :/
Das das Rad bei mir eher als Allmounten genutzt wird, wäre eine Absenkung schon wünschenswert.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2012)

marc53844 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-Rock-Sho...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35c286f4bb
> 
> Ist die nichts?


Hab ich doch geschrieben...


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aber die DPA scheint ja zuverlässig zu funktionieren und in Sachen Performance nah an der Solo Air zu sein...


----------



## sirios (13. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hab ne Lyrik 170 DPA RC2DH. DPA läuft bei mir im Vergleich zum 2-Step absolut problemlos und unauffällig. Kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man ne absenkung sucht/braucht


----------



## wholeStepDown (13. Dezember 2012)

[OT]...die neuen Lyriks schauen mal richtig gut aus! [OT ende]
 @Flying lizard

was hattest du davor für eine gabel drin und wo ist diese hin?


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Dezember 2012)

ne Talas und die wurde verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Dezember 2012)

> dankeee



 @JulianM

war ja nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## DiHo (13. Dezember 2012)

kommt bei mir in die Lyrik
http://www.ebay.de/itm/190769969645?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2661


----------



## DiHo (13. Dezember 2012)

Ebay Angebote:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ROCK-SHOX-LY...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item25789d99b9

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ROCK-SHOX-LY...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item20cdf267d3

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ROCK-SHOX-LY...39027194?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=

vielleicht eine günstige 2 Step steigern und auf U-Turn umbauen, auch eine möglichkeit


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist hier wohl der Lyrik-Virus ausgebrochen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Dezember 2012)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ich find die Lackierung vom Race mit dem Flag-Look z.B. richtig klasse im Vergleich zu den normalen Farbvarianten!



Der Flag-Look sieht in Natur viel besser aus als auf den Prospektbildern oder im Netz 

Ich laufe jeden Tag dran vorbei und freue mich schon aufs Frühjahr 

Bis dahin wird die Winterschlampe durch den Modder gejagt


----------



## rebirth (14. Dezember 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Bis dahin wird die Winterschlampe durch den Modder gejagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (14. Dezember 2012)

Aus technischen Gründen setzen wir dieses Mammut Thema in einem neuen Thread fort:

Canyon Strive (Teil 2)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=611814

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------

